# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Одесса сквозь века >  Застройка склонов парка "Юбилейный": новости, факты, события, комментарии *

## Destin

*Сообщаю, что завтра, начиная с 13 часов, на склонах под Французским бульваром у санатория Россия состоится вторая акция протеста ЭКО-НАДО против уже начавшейся застройки склонов. Помимо вемего прочего, мы будем собирать подписи под коллективным письмом одесситов президенту В. Ющенко.*
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------*

Учитывая требование Кайзера, предлагаю новую тему. Однако, по моему мнению, реконструкция Французского бульвара и застройка склонов - это звенья одной цепи. Вернее, реконструкция ФБ - это ключ к застройке склонов.
http://www.reporter.com.ua/cgi-bin/view_material.pl?mt_id=30659
http://odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=1573&p=sin&r=1

*"Рондин.Хроника уничтожения приморских склонов"*
http://www.photoshare.ru/album105628.html

----------


## АТ

Прочитал ссылки. За что борются экологи? За водоохранную зону. Суть бодания - считать от уреза или от бетонной стенки. Сколько там той Отрады, Кирпичного, даже Дельфина? Ну тридцать метров, ну пятьдесят. Намываем эти тридцать метров пляжа (тем более что процесс как раз идёт) и переносим стенку к морю на эти несчастные метры (тем более там её уже можно сделать в полтора метра).
АЛЛЕС И ВСЯ ЦЕНА ВОПРОСА.
А после этого у экологов аргументов нет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вообще-то борьба идет за сами склоны, на которых располагается парк Юбилейный.

----------


## АТ

А чем защищены склоны юридически? Только водоохранной зоной. Сразу за ней - это обычная городская земля, на которой строй что хочешь (точнее, на что получишь разрешение, а разрешение - это только вопрос денег).
Или я чего-то не знаю?

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, вопрос - а откуда взялась цифра 100м?
У меня есть Водный кодекс Украины так там явно прописана цифра 2километра. 



> *Стаття 88. Прибережні захисні смуги*
> 
> З метою охорони поверхневих водних об’єктів від забруднення і засмічення та збереження їх водності вздовж річок, морів і навколо озер, водосховищ та інших водойм в межах водоохоронних зон виділяються земельні ділянки під прибережні захисні смуги.
> Прибережні захисні смуги встановлюються по обидва береги річок та навколо водойм уздовж урізу води (у меженний період) шириною:
> для малих річок, струмків і потічків, а також ставків площею менше 3 гектарів — 25 метрів;
> для середніх річок, водосховищ на них, водойм, а також ставків площею понад 3 гектари — 50 метрів;
> для великих річок, водосховищ на них та озер — 100 метрів.
> Якщо крутизна схилів перевищує три градуси, мінімальна ширина прибережної захисної смуги подвоюється.
> У межах існуючих населених пунктів прибережна захисна смуга встановлюється з урахуванням конкретних умов, що склалися.
> ...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мало того, что от уреза воды есть охранная зона, так сами склоны - это территория парка. То есть, строительство нарушается уже по двум пунктам. Третье, при строительстве на побережье, объектом могут заинтересоваться пограничиники и СБУ - поскольку это пограничная зона.

Хорошо помню, как забрался на мыс Большой Фонтан и через несколько минут подошел пограничник и попросил спуститься обратно.

----------


## Destin

> Мало того, что от уреза воды есть охранная зона, так сами склоны - это территория парка. То есть, строительство нарушается уже по двум пунктам. Третье, при строительстве на побережье, объектом могут заинтересоваться пограничиники и СБУ - поскольку это пограничная зона.
> 
> Хорошо помню, как забрался на мыс Большой Фонтан и через несколько минут подошел пограничник и попросил спуститься обратно.


 Дал бы 20 грн, он бы тебе еще помог повыше забраться. А за 50 грн и свой бинокль дал на прокат :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## АТ

> Кстати, вопрос - а откуда взялась цифра 100м?
> У меня есть Водный кодекс Украины так там явно прописана цифра 2километра.


 *У межах існуючих населених пунктів прибережна захисна смуга встановлюється з урахуванням конкретних умов, що склалися.* - вот откуда норма.
Вы ж понимаете, что даже для дач на Бугазе не действует норма *Уздовж морів та навколо морських заток і лиманів виділяється прибережна захисна смуга шириною не менше двох кілометрів від урізу води*.

Добавлю: как вы себе представляете пансионат или базу отдыха, оттащенную от моря на два километра?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

За то время, пока он подошел, я успел отснять все, что хотел.

----------


## Destin

Это я к тому, что вопрос с пограничниками, впрочем, как и с другими контролирующими органами, очень легко решается... Все дело в цене вопроса.

----------


## Скрытик

> *У межах існуючих населених пунктів прибережна захисна смуга встановлюється з урахуванням конкретних умов, що склалися.* - вот откуда норма.
> Вы ж понимаете, что даже для дач на Бугазе не действует норма *Уздовж морів та навколо морських заток і лиманів виділяється прибережна захисна смуга шириною не менше двох кілометрів від урізу води*.


 А как быть с этим?
*Якщо крутизна схилів перевищує три градуси, мінімальна ширина прибережної захисної смуги подвоюється.
*И еще хотелось бы знать существует ли постановление о 100метровой ширине санитарной зоны в г.Одессе.

----------


## Де Виль

Водоохранная зона - это хорошо. Но есть такое понятие как корректировка водоохранной зоны. И если заплатить достаточно, то она вполне "легально" делается. И потом не предирешься.

----------


## Destin

*2 Скрытик*: Учитывая тот факт, что участок был отведен без заключения государственной землеустроительной экспертизы, то врядли.

----------


## Скрытик

> *2 Скрытик*: Учитывая тот факт, что участок был отведен без заключения государственной землеустроительной экспертизы, то врядли.


 Тогда кто и когда озвучил цифру 100 метров? И не стОит ли в дальнейших слушаниях сделать акцент на этом?
Брось мне, плиз, в личку телефон Диброва а то старый ЮМСишный его не обслуживается.

----------


## АТ

> А как быть с этим?
> *Якщо крутизна схилів перевищує три градуси, мінімальна ширина прибережної захисної смуги подвоюється.
> *И еще хотелось бы знать существует ли постановление о 100метровой ширине санитарной зоны в г.Одессе.


 Так это ж тоже легко перебивается пунктом о сложившихся условиях. Ну живут тут люди десятки лет - что ж их, выселять за зону? Пусть и дальше живут.

А вот постановление о 102 метрах - это уже очень интересно.
Скорее всего оно как раз и есть выражением этих "сложившихся условий" в местном законодательстве. 
А значит, может легко корректироваться в обе стороны. На местном уровне.

----------


## Скрытик

> Так это ж тоже легко перебивается пунктом о сложившихся условиях. Ну живут тут люди десятки лет - что ж их, выселять за зону? Пусть и дальше живут.
> 
> А вот постановление о 102 метрах - это уже очень интересно.
> Скорее всего оно как раз и есть выражением этих "сложившихся условий" в местном законодательстве. 
> А значит, может легко корректироваться в обе стороны. *На местном уровне*.


 А кто сказал что такие вопросы решаются *на местном уровне?* Очень в этом сомневаюсь...

----------


## АТ

> А кто сказал что такие вопросы решаются *на местном уровне?* Очень в этом сомневаюсь...


 У вас есть возможность найти этот документ, в котором установлены эти знаменитые 102 метра? 
Из него всё сразу будет ясно - кто эти 102 метра принимал и кто утверждал. 
И с кем документ согласовывался.

PS. Боюсь только, что этот документ может оказаться ещё советским.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если документ никто не отменял, то он действует...

----------


## m-ilya

Собственно 100 меторвая зона это только часть правовых мотивов по которым договор с "Миханиками" является противозаконным. Есть ещё и архиважный, чисто технический фактор о котором мы забыли, а он играет важнейшую роль. Вот вторая выдержка из беседы с доцентом строительного института:

*Что Вы думаете о возможности застройки склонов вдоль побережья, являющихся  берегоукрепительными сооружениями?*
Я думаю, что это категорически недопустимо. Характер нашей оползневой зоны – функция наступления
 моря на берег. Так-что в первую очередь надо облегчить склон (уполаживание) и усилить пляжную зону. Кроме этого, перехватить грунтовые воды и выбросить их через штольни в море. Укрепить склоны посадкой деревьев с крупной корневой системой (парк «Юбилейный»), и устроить водостоки со склонов системой нагорных каналов. Всё это можно проследить на примере 6-ти километровой зоны от Ланжерона до Аркадии.
Когда мне говорят, что инвестор даёт много миллионов для укрепления оползневой зоны в 
вышеуказанном районе, взамен разрешения построить рестораны, гостиницы, объекты обслуживания – всё для приезжих, я отвечаю: «Не нагружайте склоны – съедите вниз! Ничего не трогайте – все относительно стабилизировалось. Оставьте эту зону нам, городу. Займитесь лучше такой же зоной от мыса 16-й станции Б. Фонтана до Люстдорфа.
Другой вопрос в том, что все городские учреждения, которые должны следить за парком «Юбилейный»,
ничего не делают: обрезка зелёных насаждений, расчистка дикорастущих кустарников, скашивание травы, расчистка нагорных каналов и многое другое. Ничего этого никто не делает.
/ Конец цитаты /

Естественно, застройщики будут бить себя в грудь: укрепим, улучшим, и вообще ваше счастье, что есть такие добрые мы.
Вопрос в том, а имеем ли мы право рисковать? Ну укрепят они, улучшат, а через пару лет это все возьмёт и съедет вниз вместе с сотнями людей.
Что тогда?! Посадим виновных, если они к тому времени не сбегут куда нибудь за границу? А кому это будет надо, если погибнут люди, и речь будет идти об этом, а не об уничтоженном парке и трассе здоровья.
Подойдите на Греческую, и внимательно посмотрите на фасад "афины". Прямо по центру сверху вниз,  с обоих бооков идут трещины, которые говорят отом, что центральная часть здания просаживается. А что говорить о сверхсложных услоавиях строительства на склонах парка "Юбилейный"? Да не боги эти "Миханики", и ошибка проектирования не исключена, и будет усугублена сложнейшими условиями. 
 Говорить о экологической пользе именно такого парка какой он сейчас есть, можно бесконечно, не забыв упомянуть технический аспект корни деревьев лучшее средство удерживать массу склона, а кустарники - поверхность склона. Ну и может не стоит упоминать, но парк просто красивый, если человек ощущает беспредельную гармонию природы. Некоторые видят там только коз и мусор, это их  беда как личности, и наша беда как граждан города в котором такой человек является мэром. Спросите у художников, которые там пишут этюды, и тогда станет всё на свои места: "Миханики" хотят заменить непревзойденную красоту живой природы, сомнительными произведениями коммерческой застройки.
Попытаюсь сделать он-лайн фотовыставку на тему парка "Юбилейный", если получится, приглашу посмотреть.

----------


## АТ

Никакие деревья ни с какой корневой системой склоны от оползней не укрепят, скорее наоборот - за счёт их тяжести опасность оползня только увеличится. От размывания они склон защитят, это да. Ну и если посадить какие-нибудь эвкалипты, которые бы воду насосом из грунта отсасывали, то конечно опасность оползня уменьшилась бы.
Но я тоже не понимаю людей, которые хотят строить на склонах. Опасность оползней в этом случае возрастает немерено, и НИКТО не в состоянии сделать никаких геологических расчётов, которым можно верить.
Действительно - построить, продать и смыться с деньгами, тогда есть смысл.

----------


## Destin

> Действительно - построить, продать и смыться с деньгами, тогда есть смысл.


 Вот, это в самую точку!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Деревья там ведь не зря сажали...

----------


## АТ

> Если документ никто не отменял, то он действует...


 Я просто имел в виду, что если документ ещё советский, то по нему не определишь, кто всё это разрешал и принимал - организаций этих уже нет.

----------


## АТ

> Деревья там ведь не зря сажали...


 Конечно, с деревьями лучше, чем на голом склоне в тридцатиградусную жару. 
Ну и склон НЕ РАЗМЫВАЕТСЯ. 
Хотя это по сравнению с оползнем - семечки.

----------


## m-ilya

> Никакие деревья ни с какой корневой системой склоны от оползней не укрепят, скорее наоборот - за счёт их тяжести опасность оползня только увеличится. От размывания они склон защитят, это да. Ну и если посадить какие-нибудь эвкалипты, которые бы воду насосом из грунта отсасывали, то конечно опасность оползня уменьшилась бы.


 Эх, зря наши родители столько труда потратили - оказывается, можно было не напрягаться. Это злые специалисты по берегоукреплению во всём виноваты. Ввели в заблуждение - заставили трудиться в поте лица.
Предлагаю тем некомпетентным инженерам, вынести выговор перед строем форумчан! А, ну и конечно, лишить их, неучей, премии!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Приветствую.

"Стометровая зона", а точнее - нарушение режима хозяйственной деятельности в первой зоне санитарной охраны курортов (зоне строгого режима) - это одно из пяти нарушений, на которые суд первой инстанции не обратил внимания при принятии обжалованного решения. Так что аргументов у нас более, чем достаточно.

Подробнее по 102 метрам. Цитирую апелляционную жалобу.
"_На території першої зони (зони суворого режиму) забороняється, серед іншого: 
- постійне і тимчасове проживання громадян (крім осіб, які безпосередньо забезпечують використання лікувальних факторів);
- спорудження будь-яких будівель та інших об'єктів, не пов'язаних з експлуатаційним режимом та охороною природних і лікувальних факторів курорту;
- прокладення кабелів, трубопроводів, інших комунікацій; а також влаштування вигребів (накопичувачів) стічних вод, полігонів рідких і твердих відходів, полів фільтрації та інших споруд для приймання та знешкодження стічних вод і рідких відходів, а також кладовищ і скотомогильників;
- проїзд автотранспорту, не пов'язаний з обслуговуванням цієї території, використанням родовищ лікувальних ресурсів або природоохоронною діяльністю; а також влаштування стоянок автомобілів, пунктів їх обслуговування (ремонт, миття тощо).
	Такі обмеження, що встановлені чинним законодавством, фактично унеможливлюють використання земель за цільовим призначенням договору оренди, а саме – будівництво та подальшу експлуатацію "курортних готелів з апартаментами", а також автомобільних шляхів та магістралей._"

"Миханики" принесли в суд чертежи, согласно которым ближайшее из запроектированных зданий находится на расстоянии 102 метра от кромки воды. По их мнению, это доказывает необоснованность наших обвинений. Я с удовольствием приветствовал приобщение данного документа к материалам дела , потому что, цитирую:
"_Згідно ст.31 Закону України “Про курорти”, прибережна смугу моря і прилегла до пляжів територію шириною не менш як 100 метрів входить до першої зони санітарної охорони курортів._"
То есть границей водоема считается суходольная граница пляжа. Это логично: береговая полоса не является стабильной, она меняется под действием приливных явлений, ветровых нагонов, наносов и т.п., а потому не может служить точкой отсчета при землеустройстве. Так что приобщенный чертеж - доказательство нашей, а не "миханиковской", правоты.

Кроме зон санитарной охраны курортов, есть еще водоохранные зоны, но там все сложнее, без проекта вынесения в натуру что-то напрямую требовать нельзя. Естественно, что горсовет успешно тормозит разработку данного проекта, мотивируя, например, отсутствием желания и финансирования.

О деревьях.

Деревья с развитой корневой системой являются составной частью системы берегозащиты. Во время сторительства системы берегоукрепления Одессы были специально подобраны наиболее подходящие растения ("малоценные" - в нынешней терминологии горсовета и компании "Миханики"). Их назначение - удерживать от размыва верхний слой склона. Также в эту систему входят искусственные песчаные пляжи, волнорезы и боны, горизонтальные подземные лотки для сбора грунтовых вод и выпуски в море, наземные лотки для отвода наземных вод, и т.д.
Значительная часть этих элементов находится как раз на и под местом предполагаемой застройки.

Как Вы думаете, почему на правом берегу Днепра в столице нашей Родины, городе Киеве, нет "речного фасада фасада", а стоят сплошные "дикие, неухоженные заросли", которые никто и не рыпается "осваивать"?

----------


## Destin

И почему? Может киевским властям с Г-цем посоветоваться?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> И почему? Может киевским властям с Г-цем посоветоваться?


 Потому что пару лет назад попробовали. После первого дождя желание пропало начисто. Сейчас на этом месте - срочно посаженный молодой лесочек.

----------


## JN

> Потому что пару лет назад попробовали. После первого дождя желание пропало начисто.


 А главное потому, что им, киевлянам, меньше повезло. Их склоны действительно ничего кроме корневой системы не держит, поэтому умные из них и не сомневаются что там нельзя строить. А нам СССР построил систему берегоукрепления, поэтому у нас некоторые думают, что свайные поля не сползут вместе с тем, что на них опирается. Одесские противооползневые сооружения уже лет сорок как предотвращает оползни, которые после войны раз в пару (1-2-3) года отнимали у города ГЕКТАРЫ берега. Иногда вместе с улицами! Так однажды сползла половина улицы Гефта.
Что до деревьев, то они там играют роль парка. :smileflag:  Ну раз уж строить там нельзя. И, конечно, как всякий лесной массив, пока он массив, спасает верхнюю часть почы от эррозий. А под этим верним слоем как раз и находятся ИНЖЕНЕРНЫЕ берегозащитные сооружения. Согласитесь, что идея сделать парком то место, где строить нельзя, была очень остроумной. Кто же знал, что наступит время, когда вырубать парки буде считаться плюс-минус нормой.
Сами берегозащитные сооружения сделаны тоже очень остроумно и до гениального просто, не зря этим строительством руководил настоящий акадения - Зелинский. Да и история парка, выстраданного, но так до конца и не состоявшегося, тоже очень интересна.

----------


## SiD

В Киеве и области своих застройщиков запретных зон хватает. Например тут , кратенько описано. Бабло всё решает.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

У киевлян, помимо прочего, еще и грунты нормальные, а не просадочный суглинок, как у нас. И не дай Бог ему намокнуть. Поэтому система берегоукрепления (дренажа грунтовых вод) не только "держит" берег, но и защищает фундаменты центра города от намокания и разрушения.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> В Киеве и области своих застройщиков запретных зон хватает. Например тут , кратенько описано. Бабло всё решает.


 Прямое, грубейшее нарушение действующего законодательства. Классический пример наглого и беспардонного беспредела. Гидротехнические сооружения запрещено передавать в частную собственность или сдавать в аренду.

*ЗАКОН  УКРАЇНИ 
Про приватизацію державного майна* 
Стаття 5. Об'єкти приватизації 
...
     2. Приватизації   не    підлягають    об'єкти,    що    мають 
загальнодержавне  значення,  а  також  казенні  підприємства...
  Загальнодержавне значення мають:
...
    водосховища і    водогосподарські     канали     комплексного 
призначення,  міжгосподарські меліоративні системи,  гідротехнічні 
захисні споруди...


*ЗАКОН УКРАЇНИ 
Про оренду державного та комунального майна*
     Стаття 4. Об'єкти оренди 
...
     2. Не можуть бути об'єктами оренди:
    об'єкти   державної   власності,  що  мають  загальнодержавне 
значення і не підлягають приватизації відповідно до частини другої 
статті 5 Закону України  "Про  приватизацію  державного майна" ...

----------


## АТ

> Эх, зря наши родители столько труда потратили - оказывается, можно было не напрягаться. Это злые специалисты по берегоукреплению во всём виноваты. Ввели в заблуждение - заставили трудиться в поте лица.
> Предлагаю тем некомпетентным инженерам, вынести выговор перед строем форумчан! А, ну и конечно, лишить их, неучей, премии!


 Вы не поняли.
Есть эрозия грунтов (размывка), а есть оползни.
Эрозия - это когда пошёл дождик, по склону потёк ручеёк, и к концу дождика он уже вырыл приличный _рiвчачок_. Несколько дождиков - и имеем небольшой _ярочок_. И кучу геморроя по его остановке и засыпке.
Вот от такой _халепи_ деревья спасают.
Но для одесских склонов это далеко не самая большая беда. Беда -  это оползни. Это когда кусок верхней террасы (где дома стоят и Французский бульвар проходит) размером с несколько футбольных полей вдруг оторвётся и поедет к морю, сделав ступеньку метров в тридцать.
Поедьте за Лузановку и посмотрите - там таких много.
Вот от этого уже никакие деревья ни с какими корнями не спасут.

----------


## JN

Да правильно, АТ, я об этом чуть выше писал. Чтоб не было оползней нельзя, в первую очередь, нагружать среднюю террасу(да и верхнюю), ведь именно оттуда убирали грунт при уполаживании, и поэтому нельзя строить - противовеса мало. Деревья - да, не спасут, равно как и сваи. Просто нельзя там строить, а значит и парк незачем убивать.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Поедьте за Лузановку и посмотрите - там таких много.
> Вот от этого уже никакие деревья ни с какими корнями не спасут.


 От оползней спасает *система* берегоукрепления, а деревья - ее важная составная часть. Без этого элемента вся берегозащита работать не будет, а если и будет - то недолго.

В советские годы была осуществлена грандиозная стройка берегозащитной *системы*, в которую вошли пляжи, волнорезы, система дренажа грунтовых вод и даже прибрежные парки, корневая система деревьев которых удерживает склон от осыпания. Все это надежно защитило центр Одессы.

----------


## m-ilya

> Вы не поняли.
> Есть эрозия грунтов (размывка), а есть оползни.
> Эрозия - это когда пошёл дождик, по склону потёк ручеёк, и к концу дождика он уже вырыл приличный _рiвчачок_. Несколько дождиков - и имеем небольшой _ярочок_. И кучу геморроя по его остановке и засыпке.
> Вот от такой _халепи_ деревья спасают.
> Но для одесских склонов это далеко не самая большая беда. Беда -  это оползни. Это когда кусок верхней террасы (где дома стоят и Французский бульвар проходит) размером с несколько футбольных полей вдруг оторвётся и поедет к морю, сделав ступеньку метров в тридцать.
> Поедьте за Лузановку и посмотрите - там таких много.
> Вот от этого уже никакие деревья ни с какими корнями не спасут.


 да, я немного не так Вас понял. Снова проиллюсрирую эту тему цитатой.

  Рассмотрим, что такое обычный оползень. Для примера возьмём берег реки: под слоем грунта идут наносные слои, это - глина. Попала сюда вода - и эта масса сползла вниз. 


У нас совершенно другой характер. Рисуем предоползневое состояние. Вот тут нагрузка, море наступает на город, волны размывают пляж (рис. 1) - нарушается равновесие. Появляется закол (рис. 2), потом вся эта масса опускается вниз, а в море она выходит  и дальше пляж, а за ним - опять обрыв. Между выходом почвы и береговым обрывом наступает равновесие - как весы (рис. 3). Дальше вода снова наступает, размывает подъем почвы – появляется следующий закол (рис. 4), часть берега опять опускается вниз, а в море - наоборот, появляется подъем грунта... 

Что  сделали? Во – первых,  сняли эту нагрузку, так называемое уполаживание склона. Теперь, в районе бровки склона прошли дренажные трубы, они стоят очень часто по побережью. Вода, попадая в них, через штольни выходит в море. Кроме того, по склону мы посадили деревья, и они корнями удерживают грунт. Чтобы вода не вымывала поверхность склона,  сделали систему канавок, по которым вода уходит. Огромная работа была проведена от 16 станции до Ланжерона, вот эта вся береговая полоса, она имеет 12 – 15 километров, оснащена траверсами и волноломами. Эта система должна держать песок. Как только песок уйдет - опять будет закол.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Кстати, одна из задниц, которую нам готовят Миханики - это "выравнивание ландшафта" в месте стройки. Это значит, что нынешний уположеный склон с относительно небольшим углом наклона будет срезан и сделан плоским - с неизбежными в таком случае отвесными (или как минимум более крутыми) склонами по краям участка...

----------


## m-ilya

Ага,  вернёмся к состоянию побережья 50ти летней, и более, давности. Там где пирсы стали "горбом", это и есть результат выпирания грунта, описанного выше

----------


## Illusion..

застрайка застройке рознь.Лучше был бы процесс облагораживания...

----------


## АТ

> Ага,  вернёмся к состоянию побережья 50ти летней, и более, давности. Там где пирсы стали "горбом", это и есть результат выпирания грунта, описанного выше


 Отличный материал, спасибо. Особенно фотографии. Отметил это вам в плюс.
А механизм вы немного усложняете. Этот "закол" - просто первая стадия оползня, когда уже оформился оползающий участок и отделился трещиной от массива грунта.
Конечно, опасность оползня усугубляется подмывом. Море вымывает из-под оползневого массива тот "башмак" (это который железнодорожники под колесо подсовывают, чтоб вагон не ехал), на котором он держится, ну и поехали. Дальше как в классическом речном оползне (кстати, река точно так же подмывает "башмак").
А выпучивание грунта в море - это потому что съезжающая махина толкает и гребёт всё впереди себя, как бульдозер.
Посмотрите на фото пирса в Отраде внимательно - сваи стоят так, как будто их с берега хорошо пихали. Они все наклонены.
PS. Надеюсь, мои скромные псевдонаучные рассуждения вам помогут или хотя бы понравятся.

----------


## m-ilya

Ну конечно же, нужен ремонт лестниц, нужно добавить освещение. А далее нужно делать очень осторожно и профессионально, чтобы не внести слишком много "человеческого". На мой взгляд,  "Юбилейный должен как и есть сейчас, оставаться заповедником живой природы с минимальным вмешательством человека. Существует несколько концепций паркового искусства, например французский парк - "регулярный" и английский. Парк "Юбилейный" является по сути английским, конечно за ним не следят, не проводят необходимые работы, так как горсовету нужен аргумент для передачи парка под застройку. А вот, исчерпывающая информация о том как такие парки должны выглядеть  http://parki.hostmuseum.com/

----------


## JN

> Надеюсь, мои скромные псевдонаучные рассуждения вам помогут или хотя бы понравятся.


 Понравились тем, что это, в общем, так и есть. Жопа очень уж рядом. Боюсь, если нагрузка на склоны будет увеличиваться, то мы эту жопу увидим.

----------


## АТ

> Понравились тем, что это, в общем, так и есть. Жопа очень уж рядом. Боюсь, если нагрузка на склоны будет увеличиваться, то мы эту жопу увидим.


 Намывка пляжей - это есть гут. Как раз предотвращает подмывание берега.
А увеличение нагрузки на склоны, в первую очередь за счёт застройки - это не есть гут.

ps. И самое опасное то, что результаты этой застройки НЕВОЗМОЖНО спрогнозировать или рассчитать.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот поэтому лучше не строить. Тем более, что в разделе про недвижимость уже пишут не очень приятные вещи о состоянии некоторых недавно построенных домов.

----------


## Mamon2006

> Намывка пляжей - это есть гут. Как раз предотвращает подмывание берега.
> А увеличение нагрузки на склоны, в первую очередь за счёт застройки - это не есть гут.
> 
> ps. И самое опасное то, что результаты этой застройки НЕВОЗМОЖНО спрогнозировать или рассчитать.


 Зачем далеко ходить !Совиньён первая линия уже себя показала!А история нас учит,что она ничему не учит

----------


## Dam

Все, кто уже хочет увидеть эту жопу, съездите в Днепропетровск на проспект Кирова. Отселенные 16-ти этажные дома впечатляют. Еще и с маленьким наклоном вперед... Там тоже есть склоны, но без моря.

----------


## АТ

И ещё маленькая деталь: вот сейчас упёрлись в склоны. Только потому что наиболее заметно. А если разобраться - вся Одесса стоит на таком месте, где строить нужно с очень большой оглядкой!
Пока строили дома из ракушняка на пять этажей - это всё прокатывало.
Но если начать строить билдинги - это уже большой вопрос, на чём этот дом будет стоять.
Потому что ракушечник, который под Одессой - это немногим лучше зАмков на песке: очень опасный грунт. И сам по себе, и благодаря карстовым явлениям (грубо говоря, вымывается водой с образованием абсолютно непредсказуемых пустот).
Так что скоро может всплыть вопрос не только о склонах.

----------


## Sblek

> Намывка пляжей - это есть гут.


 эта намывка уже наверно лет 20 неделается..


> А если разобраться - вся Одесса стоит на таком месте, где строить нужно с очень большой оглядкой!


  похоже пример оперного никого неинтересует..

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Проверявшая городсткй УАГ киевская комиссия выявила такое нарушение.

С учетом сейсмичности, в Одессе разрешено строить кирпичные дома не более пяти этажей. Сейчас в городе строят кирпичные 16-этажки. Ну и толщина и теплоизоляция стен - это общая проблема.

----------


## Dam

> Проверявшая городсткй УАГ киевская комиссия выявила такое нарушение.
> 
> С учетом сейсмичности, в Одессе разрешено строить кирпичные дома не более пяти этажей. Сейчас в городе строят кирпичные 16-этажки. Ну и толщина и теплоизоляция стен - это общая проблема.


 Да что за глупости? Посмотрите, сколько кирпичных домов выше 5-ти этажей, построенных еще при СССР. 14-ти этажки по типу ЖД касс на Среднефонтанской итд...

----------


## dumpty

> Зачем далеко ходить !Совиньён первая линия уже себя показала!А история нас учит,что она ничему не учит


 ага помню как там ресторанчик сполз, пару тройку лет назад, освободив место для постройки новых коттеджей у моря  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Из кирпича можно строить до 10 этажей включительно. То, что выше - имеет, скорее всего, бетонный каркас.

----------


## Boer

http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/ вот как они хотят чтобы выглядили склоны и главное с каким упрёком говорится о защитниках склонов http://michaniki-ukraine.com/news/0/

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Почитал я про то, что в Днепропетровске было... Неужели наши строители не учатся на чужих ошибках?

----------


## m-ilya

> Все, кто уже хочет увидеть эту жопу, съездите в Днепропетровск на проспект Кирова. Отселенные 16-ти этажные дома впечатляют. Еще и с маленьким наклоном вперед... Там тоже есть склоны, но без моря.


 dam, нет ли у Вас более подробной инфоромации, может дадите какие нибудь ссылки в нете?

----------


## Dam

> dam, нет ли у Вас более подробной инфоромации, может дадите какие нибудь ссылки в нете?


 Нет, ссылки не дам. У меня друг живет рядом с этими домами... Бомжи разворовывают там кирпич. Есть и пункты приема кирпича. Рядом Южмаш и стадион "Метеор". И два таких-же дома, в которых еще живут люди, но они аварийные. Просто буфер бетонный насыпали впереди из обломков и все... Самое главное, что у них в другом районе уже ушла под землю одна 9-ти этажка. Люди успели только выбежать. А дома эти, кстати, очень похожи на тот, который у нас стоит возле Нового базара. Там еще универсам "Свиточ".

----------


## АТ

> http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/ вот как они хотят чтобы выглядили склоны и главное с каким упрёком говорится о защитниках склонов http://michaniki-ukraine.com/news/0/


 Блин...
Вспоминается реплика Туполева на техническом совещании: "А как уважаемый конструктор собирается крепить мотогондолу к крылу? Говном приклеить?" 
Вот все эти "хмарочоси" на склоне и выглядят как приклеенные гомном. Чтобы склоны их выдержали, все эти билдинги должны быть  в лучшем случае из фанеры.

----------


## Mamon2006

Да ведь никто не думает о том чтобы людям было безопасно,главное построить абы як,потом отбить бабулесы на туристах,ну а когда рухнет сии здания,то успеют  себя окупить,а хозяева их застрахуют и ещё страховочку получат

----------


## Pinky

найти материалы про оползни в Днепре элементарно...вот, даже имеется...видео

----------


## JN

> Да что за глупости? Посмотрите, сколько кирпичных домов выше 5-ти этажей, построенных еще при СССР. 14-ти этажки по типу ЖД касс на Среднефонтанской итд...


 В данном случае глупости говорите Вы. Первый "многоэтажный" дом в Одессе - это 16-этажка на 5-ой фонтана, действительно появилась при советской власти, но про нее говорили, что это эксперимент, т.е. будет ли жить неизвестно. Стандартная же "высотная застройка поскота и таирова при Советском Союзе состояла из зданий в 9-12 этажей.

----------


## Dam

> В данном случае глупости говорите Вы. Первый "многоэтажный" дом в Одессе - это 16-этажка на 5-ой фонтана, действительно появилась при советской власти, но про нее говорили, что это эксперимент, т.е. будет ли жить неизвестно. Стандартная же "высотная застройка поскота и таирова при Советском Союзе состояла из зданий в 9-12 этажей.


 Хорошо, давайте поспорим... Я все детство прожил на поселке. Могу Вам по адресам перечислить все многоэтажные кирпичные дома. Начнем. Бочарова 13. Громадная 16-ти этажная гостинка, состоит из двух подъездов. Строилась на моих глазах. Сейчас там магазин Сильпо. Похожая стоит на 1-й станции Черноморки. А та, про которую говорите Вы -- скорее монолитная. На 4-й точно такие-же -- монолитные. Вот те были экспериментальные. Их еще утепляли потом. Вам дальше перечислять номера домов -- построенных из кирпича?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Да что за глупости? Посмотрите, сколько кирпичных домов выше 5-ти этажей, построенных еще при СССР. 14-ти этажки по типу ЖД касс на Среднефонтанской итд...


 А в Спитаке при СССР было построено множество высотных домов. И они даже стояли. Пока не упали...



> Из кирпича можно строить до 10 этажей включительно. То, что выше - имеет, скорее всего, бетонный каркас.


 Цитирую http://dabi.gov.ua/perevirka.files/act_02.doc
5. 16-поверхові житлові будинки NN 14, 14-А (буд) з вбудовано-прибудованими приміщеннями, розташованих за адресами: вул. Тополева, 26/1 та 26, м. Одеса.
[...]
Виявленi недоліки:
Будівництво будинку здійснювалось без дозволу на виконання будівельних робіт. Комплексний експертний висновок Одеською обласною державною службою “Укрінвестекспертизи” від 27.12.2005 N 163 було надано після початку будівельних робіт на об’єкті.
[...]
За вказаним висновком ґрунти основи будинку відносяться до ІІІ групи за сейсмічними властивостями. Згідно з Тимчасовими вимогами щодо будівництва в м. Одесі в частині сейсмостійкості, рекомендованими листом Держбуду України від 20.08.2004 N 8/2-86, розрахункову сейсмічність слід приймати 7 балів, що за таблицею 8 СНиП ІІ-7-81* “Строительство в сейсмических районах” накладає обмеження на висоту цегляних будинків (не більш 17 м або 5 поверхів), однак рекомендації Держбуду проектувальником – ВАТ “Одесцивільпроект” та Одеською обласною державною службою “Укрінвестекспертизи” враховані не були.
[...]
За результатами перевірки комісією безпосередньо на об’єкті було виявлено, що матеріал зовнішніх стін – кладка з силікатної цегли. На усний запит проектувальником було надано листом від 17.05.2007 № 205 теплотехнічний розрахунок зовнішніх стін, де стверджується, що матеріал зовнішніх стін –кладка з керамічної багатоцільової цегли. Будь-яких матеріалів проекту, які б підтверджували їх ствердження (креслення проекту з перерізами стін, кладочні плани, розділ проекту з теплотехнічним розрахунком тощо) проектувальником надано не було...

----------


## Destin

> Вот поэтому лучше не строить. Тем более, что в разделе про недвижимость уже пишут не очень приятные вещи о состоянии некоторых недавно построенных домов.


 Это касается Белого паруса, который уже имеет серьезные проблемы с фундаментом и люди массово продают там свои квартиры.

----------


## Mamon2006

> Это касается Белого паруса, который уже имеет серьезные проблемы с фундаментом и люди массово продают там свои квартиры.


 Белый Парус-- это вобще песня,дом называется на..дури ближнего своего,построен сугубо для приезжих с Чукотки,на которых которых слово море имеет магическое действие!Квартиры перепроданы по третьему разу :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

Насчет магического действия, ты не прав, на Чукотке тоже море есть :smileflag:  А в остальном - все так и есть.

----------


## Mamon2006

> Насчет магического действия, ты не прав, на Чукотке тоже море есть А в остальном - все так и есть.


 Я имел ввиду Чёрное

----------


## ALexBlake

А еще в отраде на склоне над яхт-клубом даходится гидрофизическая обсерватория, где уже почти сто лет ведутся наблюдения за погодными данными. Эти наблюдения уникальны для исследований климатических изменений и по закону вокруг вообще ничего строить нельзя, чтобы не нарушить температурноветровой режим, иначе непрерывность потока данных прервется и весь массив данных по климату потеряет свою ценность.
Данные этой обсерватории используют при разработке экономических концепций, строительных расчетах, проэктировании гидротехнических сооружений.
Миханики там нарисовали детский учебный центр. Я себе живо представляю осень, густой сырой туман с моря, в 18 часов уже темно и толпы бабулек тащат туда своих внуков и внучек по склонам от самого ФБ в изостудию и драмкружок.... И так 9 месяцев в году... Ну а летом, конечно тепло, светло и в этом учебном центре держат своих детей отдыхающие, вместо того, чтобы дать им возможность спокойно купаться в море.
М А Р А З М !!!!!!

----------


## Dam

> А в Спитаке при СССР было построено множество высотных домов. И они даже стояли. Пока не упали...


 В Спитаке, как известно, были махинации с цементом. Дома фактически строили из песка. И вообще сравнение не корректно.

----------


## Destin

> А еще в отраде на склоне над яхт-клубом даходится гидрофизическая обсерватория, где уже почти сто лет ведутся наблюдения за погодными данными. Эти наблюдения уникальны для исследований климатических изменений и по закону вокруг вообще ничего строить нельзя, чтобы не нарушить температурноветровой режим, иначе непрерывность потока данных прервется и весь массив данных по климату потеряет свою ценность.
> Данные этой обсерватории используют при разработке экономических концепций, строительных расчетах, проэктировании гидротехнических сооружений.


 МИХАНИКИ это что, они греки, им Одесса - пофиг, так место для зарабатывания денег, а вот когда свои же грабят - это предел цинизма.
http://www.zn.ua/3000/3320/48956/
http://www.zn.ua/3000/3320/47856/

----------


## JN

> А еще в отраде на склоне над яхт-клубом даходится гидрофизическая обсерватория


 Слышал, что она известна специалистам всего мира, что она вообще в каком-то реестре. Неужели так необходимо разрушить ВСЁ?!

----------


## Destin

> Слышал, что она известна специалистам всего мира, что она вообще в каком-то реестре. Неужели так необходимо разрушить ВСЁ?!


 Это старейшая метеостанция Украины «Одесса-обсерватория» и она внесенна в каталог Всемирной метеорологической организации.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> В Спитаке, как известно, были махинации с цементом. Дома фактически строили из песка. И вообще сравнение не корректно.


 Я не буду говорить о том, что махинации не исключены и на одесских стройках. Просто отмечу, что, несмотря на возмодно некорректное сравнение, строительные нормы, которые я привел, никто не отменял.

----------


## Mamon2006

> Я не буду говорить о том, что махинации не исключены и на одесских стройках. Просто отмечу, что, несмотря на возмодно некорректное сравнение, строительные нормы, которые я привел, никто не отменял.


 Они не точто не исключены,они сплошь и рядом!Ну к сожалению менталитет у нас такой,если чегото не упёр,спокойно спать не сможет :smileflag:

----------


## masta_man

кто что знает по Даче ковалевского??? у меня там участок. вроде нами после выборов занятся обещали....
уже где наш посёлок заканчивается и была зелёная зона до поповского пляжа, начинают потихоньку застраивать... а там было много деревьев, старых, склон держали...

----------


## maxx™

Такой вопрос - вчера по ТВ видел результат аукциона, в котором было сказано что ктото купил часть склонов в районе санатория Россия за что-то около 52 млн гривен. Что, кто-то все таки что-то будет строить?

----------


## maserati

> Такой вопрос - вчера по ТВ видел результат аукциона, в котором было сказано что ктото купил часть склонов в районе санатория Россия за что-то около 52 млн гривен. Что, кто-то все таки что-то будет строить?


 читал про это. Якобы, там будет *спортивно*-развлекательный комплекс этажностью 1-2 этажа. Хочется верить. Хотя с такими инвестициями, что же там реально должно быть, чтобы это быстро окупить?... Выступала представитель горадминистрации, сказала, что очень довольны исходом торгов, т.к. участок находится почти на обрыве и он мало кого интересует. Начальная цена была 25млн...

----------


## JN

1-2 этажа, за 25 млн?! Кх...кх...кх
Кто считает себя умным, пусть верит.

----------


## maserati

Вы о чем написали? конечная цена составила 52млн грн

----------


## JN

> конечная цена составила 52млн грн


 А, ну это еще больше похоже на 1-2 этажа. :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

52 млн это не 1-2 этажа, а только участок. 1-2-... этажа это еще неизвестно сколько млн надо вложить. Так, что, кнечно же, на первом этаже будет спортивно-развлекательный комплекс, а на 2- и выше, все остальное :smileflag:

----------


## NataGuseva

зашла я на сайт Механики Украины, увидела - этот проект застройки от парка Шевченко до дельфина. Я в шоке. Я выразила свое возмущение в гостевой книге http://michaniki-ukraine.com/gbook/
"Я отрицательно отношусь к вашему проекту. Я возмущена тем, что может произойтии в результате его реализации. Эта застройка лишит Одессу неповторимой красоты пейзажей прибрежных склонов. Я родилась в Одессе в Приморском районе и живу на пр. Шевченко 30 лет. (с самого рождения). Помню, как всю жизнь мы гуляли с семьей, друзьями вдоль морского берега по нижней дороге, по верхней дороге. Возвращались домой через прекрасные парки санаториев Чкалова, Стройгидравлика,Железнодорожников, Аркадия, Дзержинского, Россия,Украина. Сейчас мы гуляем там с 7 летним сыном. Да, но чувствую недолго гулять осталось нам, одесситам, свободно по трассе здровья, по верхней дорожке (проходит по верхней части склона от санатория Чкалова до парка Шевченко). Неужели мнение одесситов никто не услышит? Может ваша фирма Механики в парке Ленина еще построит что-то на месте пруда-типа какой нибудь отель- а потом парк обнесет оградой - и одесситы будут также несказанно счастливы и благодарных вам за это, как и за этот проект. ( конечно в кавычках) ."
Так посмотрите что там пишут дальше.
какой-то или какая -то
f. ([email protected])09:48 18.10.2007
"я в шоке :smileflag:  видать многим одесситам нравиться жить среди полуразрушенных одноэтаэжных убогих домиков, которые уже все перекошенные. У вас в городе опасно ходить в центре: такое впечатление, что щас все рухнет. не гоните, проект красивейший! и он действительно украсит одессу. Думайте и о других. аргумент: "я жил в одессе 30 лет и тп" расскажите бабушкам"
"
Вот какие странные люди....
Друзья,я обращаюсь к тем кто против застройки, может все таки будем у них в гостевой книге выражать свое возмущение . или это сосем бесполезно? а то там много благожелателных отзывов, которые по моему не отражают реальной позиции большинства одесситов...

----------


## JN

> может все таки будем у них в гостевой книге выражать свое возмущение . или это сосем бесполезно? а то там много благожелателных отзывов, которые по моему не отражают реальной позиции большинства одесситов...


 Эта страничка часть PR акции михаников, о которой мы знаем, отсюда и "благожелательные", а на самом деле, заказные отзывы.
НО, выражать свое отношение - это всегда хорошо. Что я давно сделел. Сейчас проверю или не убрали.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Судя по состоянию этой гостевой, никто там ничего не чистит, а админы сайта давно забили на свои обязанности.

----------


## JN

Посетил! Моего отзыва нет. ИМХО, хоть раз в год чистят, или отображаются только последние. Я опять дописал.

----------


## Oleksiy

Большие решения принимают просто люди, подверженные травмам, болезням и наконец смертные. И всегда важна личная заинтересованность, влияющая на факт положительного решения вопроса, в + идут деньги, в - идёт всё неприятное, которое должен перебороть +. 

Надо бы уйти от того что есть, организовать акцию (ПЛЮНЬ ВРАГУ ОДЕССЫ НА МОГИЛУ).

Мне б неприятно жилось оставшиеся годы зная что столько-то человек (счётчик добавим) приедут - естественно не южная пальмира, здесь мы порысачим до полного упадка культэкономики - из давней юношеской зависти к крупным городам в которых не родился, а в родную деревню- не везти ж собственые кости на кипр зарывать в песок. Паломничество. Ну тысяча человек, после панихиды идёт и каждый плюёт на могилу, в назидание здравствующим руководителям. Надеюсь не подпадает под статью осквернения могил? можно надресировать птиц гадить на заметный памятник.

Сори, наболело

----------


## Pumik

> зашла я на сайт Механики Украины, увидела - этот проект застройки от парка Шевченко до дельфина. Я в шоке. Я выразила свое возмущение в гостевой книге http://michaniki-ukraine.com/gbook/
> "Я отрицательно отношусь к вашему проекту. Я возмущена тем, что может произойтии в результате его реализации. Эта застройка лишит Одессу неповторимой красоты пейзажей прибрежных склонов. Я родилась в Одессе в Приморском районе и живу на пр. Шевченко 30 лет. (с самого рождения). Помню, как всю жизнь мы гуляли с семьей, друзьями вдоль морского берега по нижней дороге, по верхней дороге. Возвращались домой через прекрасные парки санаториев Чкалова, Стройгидравлика,Железнодорожников, Аркадия, Дзержинского, Россия,Украина. Сейчас мы гуляем там с 7 летним сыном. Да, но чувствую недолго гулять осталось нам, одесситам, свободно по трассе здровья, по верхней дорожке (проходит по верхней части склона от санатория Чкалова до парка Шевченко). Неужели мнение одесситов никто не услышит? Может ваша фирма Механики в парке Ленина еще построит что-то на месте пруда-типа какой нибудь отель- а потом парк обнесет оградой - и одесситы будут также несказанно счастливы и благодарных вам за это, как и за этот проект. ( конечно в кавычках) ."
> Так посмотрите что там пишут дальше.
> какой-то или какая -то
> f. ([email protected])09:48 18.10.2007
> "я в шоке видать многим одесситам нравиться жить среди полуразрушенных одноэтаэжных убогих домиков, которые уже все перекошенные. У вас в городе опасно ходить в центре: такое впечатление, что щас все рухнет. не гоните, проект красивейший! и он действительно украсит одессу. Думайте и о других. аргумент: "я жил в одессе 30 лет и тп" расскажите бабушкам"
> "
> Вот какие странные люди....
> Друзья,я обращаюсь к тем кто против застройки, может все таки будем у них в гостевой книге выражать свое возмущение . или это сосем бесполезно? а то там много благожелателных отзывов, которые по моему не отражают реальной позиции большинства одесситов...


 
Как вообще это убожество можно строить на склонах, кому оно там надо. А гестевую явно какие то не местные заполняли :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Мне тоже не нравится этот проект... Но давайте быть объективными... Пр. Шевченко 30 -- это не убожество? Я не видел красивых домов на пр. Шевченко... Может снесем его нафиг?.. Совковая убогость...

Чувствую, что полетят в меня камни...

----------


## maserati

what is Пр. Шевченко 30? там, где ресторан? на Шевченко из старых мне симпатичен только угол с Гагарина, там прослеживается архитектура, если посмотреть на все 3 дома в целом

----------


## Dam

> what is Пр. Шевченко 30? там, где ресторан? на Шевченко из старых мне симпатичен только угол с Гагарина, там прослеживается архитектура, если посмотреть на все 3 дома в целом


 Ты прав... Там "Сталинки"... И это самое лучшее на пр. Шевченко. Есть еще старый дом в самом начале и дома конструктивистов... А остальное убожество... Снесем нафиГ?

----------


## maserati

может, реконструкция? в правильном смысле этого слова. Мда, в советское время с застройкой и соблюдением архитектурного ансамбля не парились... на Шевченко какой хочешь стиль найдешь (из убогих, в смысле, представителей ампира и готики, увы, нет). Хотя не стоит забывать, что ,чтоб не соврать, лет этак 50 назад там была окраина города

----------


## Oleksiy

> лет этак 50 назад там была окраина города


 Тогда окраиной уже были черёмушки (Новосёлов), а сталинкам было по 4-6 лет

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Давайте не будем оффтопить.*

А гостевая Михаников отжигает.

----------


## dumpty

мда... посмотрел проект... хотел написать, что думаю, но боюсь забанят за нецензурную лексику. Очередная куча стекла и бетона вместо парков и зон отдыха, и судя по картинке оно в пейзаж вписыватся как в телегу пятое колесо.

----------


## AlexOdessit

А почему бы все это "счастье" не построить где-нибудь в районе Крыжановки, включить эту территорию в границы города. Предполагаю, что проект "Дельфины" разрабатывался для притока туристов и инвестиций в город, а не для самих коренных жителей (сам в 4-ом поколении). Так зачем его лепить в уже сформированной курортной зоне города? По всей видимости: кто-то в Горсовете просто хочет скупить таким завуалированным способом данную территорию. Я всегда буду против необдуманной вырубки деревьев, которые, кстати, высаживались не просто для украшения склонов, а как склоноукрепляющий, ветрозащищающий элемент.

----------


## Destin

Ответ на вопрос: почему не в Крыжановке, думаю, очевиден - все дело в стоимости земли, а это значит, что инвестионная привлекательность Крыжановки пока уступает центральной части города. Дело в том, что миханики собираются строить с целью дальнейшей перепродажи и в результате мы получим очередную Афину со всеми вытекающими отсюда проблемами.

----------


## JN

> А почему бы все это "счастье" не построить где-нибудь в районе Крыжановки,


 Тоже вариант! Хотя я предлагал бы за 16 ст. Б.Фонтана.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А пока что кусок склонов в районе Санаторного переулка горсовет уже фактически отдал некоему юрлицу... В общем - надо активнее показывать свою гражданскую позицию, а то останемся без склонов.

----------


## Destin

Этот кусок составляет около 20 га, наверное, добрая половина склонов...

----------


## JN

> Этот кусок составляет около 20 га, наверное, добрая половина склонов...


 Где? В районе Санаторного? Ты что-то путаешь. 20 Га - это миханикам в "аренду" сдали.

----------


## Destin

А миханикам где выделили?

----------


## JN

> А миханикам где выделили?


 От Канатной дороги до Глечика.

----------


## JN

А вот, полюбуйтесь итогами поименного голосования наших депутатиков по данному вопросу. Надо знать своих героев!
http://www.nego.com.ua/pravoedelo/article07/gorod/24_3.shtml

----------


## Destin

Да, показательное голосование! До тех пор, пока депутаты будут еще и бизнесменами по совместительству, мы будем иметь подобную картину. Как и при Боделане, ничего не изменилось: я поддерживаю интересующий тебя законопроект, а ты - проголосуй за мой.

----------


## NataGuseva

Я смотрю по результатам голосования-  это что, тот Крук, который из партии зеленых, за застройку? Зеленые за застройку? Это не ошибка?
Если это так, то это возмутительно...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, это тот самый Крук из партии Зеленых, который построил себе над пляжен на 10-й Фонтана "Хатынку" под видом реабилитационного центра.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Это тот молодой Крук, который перед выборами 2006 устроил демонстративное спиливание под "зелеными" флагами части забора Михаников с топтанием их ногами - а потом спокойно голосовал за землеотводы на побережье.

----------


## Destin

"За" проголосовал не только В.Крук, а и почти вся его фракция БЮТ, кроме Тарабрина и Селянина.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

А-а, в БЮТе там другой Крук - "средний". Самый главный эколог среди депутатов горсовета.

----------


## Destin

Сергей, не средний, а старший - Славик, бывший "зеленый", теперь бютовец. А партию зеленых он передал по наследству своему брательнику - Юре.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Сергей, не средний, а старший - Славик.


 Не, "старший" - это папаша, Юрий (Юлий).

----------


## Destin

Старший сын папаши Ю.Крук :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Прекращаем флейм*

----------


## Marketer

Не пойму. Чего Вы лишитесь? Каких склонов? Вы на склонах то хоть были? Палкой по башке, два метра и в джунглях склонов тебе не найдут ещё лет десять. Я там как-то с подружкой из прибрежного ресторана поднимался в полночь, а на ней побрякушек тыщи на три, так раз двадцать оглядывался - о-о нежелезное))) 
Вам жалко этот убогобомжеватозаросшего вида склонов, или просто жаба давит? В кучу слили как негатив и детский центр и якобы участок Михаников от парка Шевченко и уровень проекта. Уровень проекта надлежащий. "Миханики" - международная компания с проектами, которые единицам под силу и имеет достойный имидж в мире, и возила этот проект и на МИПИМ в Канны. Так что поспокойнее... 
Пусть строят и улучшают внешний вид Одессы. Одно только - чтобы строили не так как "Афину". А то точно беда будет.

----------


## Скрытик

Могу посоветовать еще с десяток мест где можно адреналинчика добавить - вон темка даже специальная есть  :smileflag:  На побрякушки денег хватило а такси вызвать нет?  :smileflag: 
А если серьезно рекомендую ознакомиться с выводами Киевской комиссии и понять наконец что застройка склонов это катастрофа для Одессы гораздо большая чем отсутствие вентиляции в Афине - не задумывались как компания с таким имиджем (кто кстати Вам такую чушь сказал?) могла допустить такую оплошность? И сколько оплошностей могут быть допущены при застройке (уничтожению) склонов?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Не пойму. Чего Вы лишитесь? Каких склонов? Вы на склонах то хоть были? Палкой по башке, два метра и в джунглях склонов тебе не найдут ещё лет десять. Я там как-то с подружкой из прибрежного ресторана поднимался в полночь, а на ней побрякушек тыщи на три, так раз двадцать оглядывался - о-о нежелезное)))


 Та успокойся, скоро застроят эти склоны, будут там дома, высотки, короче, цивилизация. Как на поскоте.

----------


## Marketer

> Могу посоветовать еще с десяток мест где можно адреналинчика добавить - вон темка даже специальная есть  На побрякушки денег хватило а такси вызвать нет? 
> А если серьезно рекомендую ознакомиться с выводами Киевской комиссии и понять наконец что застройка склонов это катастрофа для Одессы гораздо большая чем отсутствие вентиляции в Афине - не задумывались как компания с таким имиджем (кто кстати Вам такую чушь сказал?) могла допустить такую оплошность? И сколько оплошностей могут быть допущены при застройке (уничтожению) склонов?


 Какую чушь? То что основатель реально от залога на батькивську хату миллиардером стал? Или туннель который ни кто не верил прорубил в скалах? То что у него руки до разг=ев подчинённых не доходят, так это ещё дедушка Сталин сказал, что кадры решают всё.

----------


## Destin

Собирался Marketery ответить, но лучше, чем Скрытик не скажешь :smileflag: 
Посоветую все же читать тему с начала прежде, чем писать подобные посты.

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот, полюбуйтесь итогами поименного голосования наших депутатиков по данному вопросу. Надо знать своих героев!
> http://www.nego.com.ua/pravoedelo/article07/gorod/24_3.shtml


 Спасибо за ссылку. Поражает единодушие, вне зависимости от цвета. 
Попутно вопрос - что за застройка склонов Жовтневого района?

----------


## Marketer

2 Destin
А Я в свою очередь порекомендую разобраться в проекте а затем выступать. Вы пишите, что надо ополаживать и разгрузить побережье. А позвольте спросить, что делают МИХАНИКИ, а они ОПОЛАЖИВАЮТ и ОБЛЕГЧАЮТ. Так они это ДЕЛАЮТ, а какое Вы имеете право приводить этот аргумент как их оппонент?!
Наглядный пример: что тяжелей периметр Вашей комнаты со стенами и полом или такой же объём глины?

2 Скрытик 
Цитата:"..что застройка склонов это катастрофа для Одессы гораздо большая чем отсутствие вентиляции в Афине..."
Если бы Вы знали уровень нарушений в Афине, то не съёрничали бы так. АФИНУ можно спокойно заносить в анналы строительства и в книгу рекордов Гиннеса по двум номинациям: "Позор городских властей и контролирующих органов  в деле застройки общественных мест" и "так строить не надо!" Там что ни этаж то нарушение и не одно. Начиная от паркинга где должно быть пять, а не два въезда/выезда и заканчивая 7 этажом, где на несколько сот метров корридора - 1 лестница, а должна быть на 30 м одна.
Моё мнение: Строить надо, но КАЧЕСТВЕННО.

----------


## Destin

Не будут они строить КАЧЕСТВЕННО потому, как и Афину, комплекс на склонах будут строить для ПРОДАЖИ!

----------


## Jorjic

> АФИНУ можно спокойно заносить в анналы строительства и в книгу рекордов Гиннеса по двум номинациям: "Позор городских властей и контролирующих органов  в деле застройки общественных мест" и "так строить не надо!" Там что ни этаж то нарушение и не одно. Начиная от паркинга где должно быть пять, а не два въезда/выезда и заканчивая 7 этажом, где на несколько сот метров корридора - 1 лестница, а должна быть на 30 м одна.
> Моё мнение строить надо, но КАЧЕСТВЕННО.


 Мне кажется, что Вы противоречите сами себе. 
Вы утверждаете, что Афина (произведение Михаников) построена не просто плохо, а отвратительно. И тут же соглашаетесь разрешить им застройку склонов. Они что, вдруг станут другими, или вдруг научатся строить? Или наши начнут меньше воровать?

----------


## Marketer

> Мне кажется, что Вы противоречите сами себе. 
> Вы утверждаете, что Афина (произведение Михаников) построена не просто плохо, а отвратительно. И тут же соглашаетесь разрешить им застройку склонов. Они что, вдруг станут другими, или вдруг научатся строить? Или наши начнут меньше воровать?


 Есть классный, но длинный анекдот про "ФИЛОСОФИЮ". Попробую коротко.
Действующие лица:
П- Петька
ВИ - Василий Иванович.

П -ВИ, скажи, а что такое философия?
ВИ - Ну Петька, вот смотри два эскадрона, один целый месяц сидит в казарме и каждый день ходит в баню, а второй целый месяц скакал по степям. Кто должен первым идти в баню?
П - Ну наверно который из степей!
ВИ - Нет, Петька! Тот который в казармах целый месяц!
П -?!
ВИ - Смотри Петька. Тот эскадрон целый месяц не мылся и ещё день потерпит, а этот уже привык каждый день. Понял, Петька? Так кто должен первым идти мыться?
П - Ну тот который каждый день...
ВИ - Ну, П ты и балбес, ничего не понял! Первым должен идти который из степей, потому как, который в казармах и так чист!
П - ВИ, не понял! А где же философия?
ВИ -  А это, Петька, философия и есть

----------


## NataGuseva

> Не пойму. Чего Вы лишитесь? Каких склонов? Вы на склонах то хоть были? Палкой по башке, два метра и в джунглях склонов тебе не найдут ещё лет десять. Я там как-то с подружкой из прибрежного ресторана поднимался в полночь, а на ней побрякушек тыщи на три, так раз двадцать оглядывался - о-о нежелезное))) 
> Вам жалко этот убогобомжеватозаросшего вида склонов, или просто жаба давит? В кучу слили как негатив и детский центр и якобы участок Михаников от парка Шевченко и уровень проекта.


 Мы БЫЛИ на склонах ДНЕМ и бываем там очень часто.
Да мне, моим родным, друзьям, ЖАЛКО живописных склонов.
Мы гуляем там в выходные дни ДНЕМ постоянно. Нам нравится. Я с 7- летним сыном, мужем, друзьями очень часто гуляем как по верхней дорожке, которая идет от санатория Чкалова до парка Шевченко, так и по трассе здоровья иногда в парк Шевченко, иногда в Аркадию. Последний раз гуляли в субботу 13 октября. Когда мы гуляем с ребенком по верхней дорожке (от Дельфина к парку Шевченко),  у нас с ним ощущение что мы попали в какое-то сказочное место, над дорогой нависают деревья, ведь здания не сверху, не снизу, не просматриваются, кажется что находишься где-то за городом. Там очень красивый ландшафт. А Когда идем по верхней дорожке от Дельфина в сторону Чкалова, то невдалеке от санатория Чкалова, дорожка проходит на открытой местности и   можно полюбовать очень красивыми видами на море, морской берег. Каждый раз наслаждаемся красотой видов. Пользуемся, пока еще можем. Конечно, скептики скажут: "полно мусора.какая может быть красота."  Конечно это большая проблема. Но, я думаю ее можно решить и без застройки склона. И каждый должен начинать с себя и своих детей.  Мы не мусорим. Мой сын знает, что мусор нужно бросать только в мусорные контейнеры и придерживается этого правила.

----------


## АТ

Когда-то я уже говорил, что проблема склонов - в том, что у них нет СТАТУСА. Другими словами, нет такого городского (или киевского) докУмента, где было бы написано, что такое склоны, что с ними можно делать и чего нельзя и кому они принадлежат и кто за них отвечает.
А сейчас получается, что склоны - это бесхозная земля, которой нужно срочно найти хозяина (а он уже стоит за дверью и ждёт, когда позовут).
И если срочно не будет установлен статус склонов как рекреационной ОБЩЕГОРОДСКОЙ зоны - кирдык им.

----------


## Jorjic

> Когда-то я уже говорил, что проблема склонов - в том, что у них нет СТАТУСА. Другими словами, нет такого городского (или киевского) докУмента, где было бы написано, что такое склоны, что с ними можно делать и чего нельзя и кому они принадлежат и кто за них отвечает.
> А сейчас получается, что склоны - это бесхозная земля, которой нужно срочно найти хозяина (а он уже стоит за дверью и ждёт, когда позовут).
> И если срочно не будет установлен статус склонов как рекреационной ОБЩЕГОРОДСКОЙ зоны - кирдык им.


 Это правильная и, действительно, уже высказывавшаяся вами мысль. Но вроде тут Кайзер сказал, что это парк "Юбилейный". Не знаю, насколько это узаконено, но тогда это статус.
А что касается рекреационной зоны - когда совет утверждал отведение земли возле Дельфина под постройку резиденции мэра, то это сооружение, под смех депутатов, было признано рекреационным. Вот и вся проблема.

----------


## JN

> ВИ - А это тПетька философия и есть


 Так вот, чтоб без философии, Вам известно, что там строить нельзя? Если нет, то прежде, чем говорить, надо овладеть темой. Еще, Вам известно зачем существуют парки? Или Вы думаете, что в парке Горького Ваши штаны были бы менее мокры? Может в милиции что-то поправить? И послушайте еще Диброва, самые криминогенные именно спальники, уже не говоря о "красотах" архитектуры.

----------


## АТ

> Это правильная и, действительно, уже высказывавшаяся вами мысль. Но вроде тут Кайзер сказал, что это парк "Юбилейный". Не знаю, насколько это узаконено, но тогда это статус.


 У этого статуса должна быть маркированная граница, охранный документ и законный владелец.
Иначе это разговоры в пользу бедных.

----------


## Destin

2 АТ:Не будет кирдык, если мы проявим свою активную жизненную позицию. Я имею ввиду не только обсуждение на этом форуме. Результаты опроса весьма убедительно показывают, хотят ли одесситы сохранить склоны и городские власти вынуждены будут прислушаться к мнению громады.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Склоны - это парк "Юбилейный", филиал ЦПКиО им. Шевченко.
Гагаринское плато - это парк, филиал парка Ильича (Преображенский).

Взято отсюда:

*Приложение 2 к решению Горисполкома №525 от 17.12.1992. "Об упорядочении землепользования в парках культуры и отдыха".*

----------


## JN

Жоржик, это действительно парк "Юбилейный", есть и некоторые документы. Так, что статус есть, но вот границы его в натуру не "вынесены", так что их как-бы нет. И еще, там нет деревьев, не они там как были так и есть, но по документам их нет. До 2000 г. были, потом "Зелентрест" забыл включить их в инвентаризацию. Об этом тоже документы есть. А о причинах, я думаю, можно не говорить, т.к. "освоение" этих территорий планировалось с 96-97г.г.

----------


## АТ

> Склоны - это парк "Юбилейный", филиал ЦПКиО им. Шевченко.
> Гагаринское плато - это парк, филиал парка Ильича (Преображенский).
> 
> Взято отсюда:
> 
> *Приложение 2 к решению Горисполкома №525 от 17.12.1992. "Об упорядочении землепользования в парках культуры и отдыха".*


 Ну так какие проблемы?
Кто разрешил в парке делать стройплощадку? Там же люди гуляют!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Ну так какие проблемы?
> Кто разрешил в парке делать стройплощадку? Там же люди гуляют!


 Догадайтесь кто, с трех раз Тот же, кто разрешил застраивать Гагаринское плато и скверик на Левитана (филиал парка Горького).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Читайте вот это 

Решение исполкома горсовета 31131 от 20.09.2007 
_О предоставлении разрешения ООО «Рыночные технологии» на проектирование и строительство гостиничного комплекса с апартаментами и многоуровневым подземным паркингом по адресу: г. Одесса, прибрежные склоны верхней террасы в районе Санаторного переулка... далее_

Только сильно не материтесь...

----------


## banabak

На 16 Фонтана вырубили деревья на склоне и ставят забор!!! Оставили проходик метра 3. Скоро и по канализации не пройдём к морю. Надо что-то делать. Как остановить этих сволочей!?

----------


## Pumik

> Читайте вот это 
> 
> Решение исполкома горсовета 31131 от 20.09.2007 
> _О предоставлении разрешения ООО «Рыночные технологии» на проектирование и строительство гостиничного комплекса с апартаментами и многоуровневым подземным паркингом по адресу: г. Одесса, прибрежные склоны верхней террасы в районе Санаторного переулка... далее_
> 
> Только сильно не материтесь...


 
Какой беспредел творится, при прошлом мэре большая часть санаториев превратилась в дачные поселки и просто чьи то дачи, а теперь окончательно добрались до склонов

----------


## AlexOdessit

А парк на 8-9-ой станции Фонтана знаете? Как с ним дела?
Летом ездил на веле по нему, вроде увядает, наверно тоже хотят приватизировать, отобрать у граждан, проживающих рядом.

Заметил интересную особенность.
Если кого-то заинтересовала территория, то сначало ее доводят до ужасного состояния. Затем о ней начинают забывать люди, мол, что за "мусорник" или "срач" здесь кто-то устроил, избегают ее стороной. Затем она ветшает еще более. В конечном итоге Горсовет и иже с ними включают ее в список городских земель, которые нужно "облагородить". А так как чиновники не в состоянии (объясняя дальнейший ход событий именно так) самостоятельно заняться подобным, используя коммунальные предприятия города, эти земли автоматически переходят в список для передачи их в частную собственность или приватизацию. 
Затем ход событий многим хорошо известен. Эту зону огораживают и тайком начинаются работы, чтобы никто не успел воспрепятствовать. Те жители города, которые позабыли об этом районе по причине, описанной выше, вдруг замечают, что на том самом месте выросла многоэтажка, крутой особняк или коттеджный комплекс для своих.

Эх, жаль Одессу!

----------


## maserati

мда, что можно сказать в итоге? мы все были куплены с потрохами пару лет назад, причем незадорого, всего лишь за хорошие дороги и веру в светлое будущее. 

П.С. с удовольствием тыкнул бы в лицо Гурвицу бумажкой с предвыборной агитацией за "Нашу Одессу". Ее тут кто-то недавно выкладывал...

----------


## Destin

> ...Заметил интересную особенность.
> Если кого-то заинтересовала территория, то сначало ее доводят до ужасного состояния. Затем о ней начинают забывать люди, мол, что за "мусорник" или "срач" здесь кто-то устроил, избегают ее стороной. Затем она ветшает еще более. В конечном итоге Горсовет и иже с ними включают ее в список городских земель, которые нужно "облагородить". А так как чиновники не в состоянии (объясняя дальнейший ход событий именно так) самостоятельно заняться подобным, используя коммунальные предприятия города, эти земли автоматически переходят в список для передачи их в частную собственность или приватизацию. 
> Затем ход событий многим хорошо известен. Эту зону огораживают и тайком начинаются работы, чтобы никто не успел воспрепятствовать. Те жители города, которые позабыли об этом районе по причине, описанной выше, вдруг замечают, что на том самом месте выросла многоэтажка, крутой особняк или коттеджный комплекс для своих.


 Именно эту технологию и пытаются использовать городские власти по склонам.

----------


## Destin

> Читайте вот это 
> 
> Решение исполкома горсовета 31131 от 20.09.2007 
> _О предоставлении разрешения ООО «Рыночные технологии» на проектирование и строительство гостиничного комплекса с апартаментами и многоуровневым подземным паркингом по адресу: г. Одесса, прибрежные склоны верхней террасы в районе Санаторного переулка... далее_
> 
> Только сильно не материтесь...


 И как это только сейчас такой лакомый кусочек "кому-то" отведен?

З.Ы. Не удивляйтесь если застройку склонов и реконструкцию ФБ вдруг активно поддержит А.А.Костусев

----------


## Сан Саныч

"Не удивляйтесь если застройку склонов и реконструкцию ФБ вдруг активно поддержит А.А.Костусев" 
Об этом много писали на форуме. Достаточно задать поиск на фамилию Гончаренко (сын Костусева для тех кто не знает) и всплывут сообщения на форуме о выделении склонов от Кренкеля до Французского бульвара именно этой семье. Ну и вот такая ссылка, тоже неоднократно приводившаяся на форуме  http://www.misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=novosti/odessa/nom,5947  Такие вот у них Рыночные Технологии

----------


## JN

> мы все были куплены с потрохами пару лет назад, причем незадорого, всего лишь за хорошие дороги и веру в светлое будущее.


 Можно подумать, что до того, при плохих дорогах, мы не были куплены.
Нет власти в стране, нет закона, кроме того, что продается. Абсолютный факт, что за нас никто не вступиться, что сами сможем, с тем и жить.

----------


## Буджак

А сами мы можем не много, к сожалению. Может, угроза потерять склоны как-то сплотит одесситов?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Достаточно задать поиск на фамилию Гончаренко (сын Костусева для тех кто не знает) и всплывут сообщения на форуме о выделении склонов от Кренкеля до Французского бульвара именно этой семье.


 А по-русски - от пятна застройки "Михаников" (в районе "Глечика") и дальше по побережью в сторону Аркадии.

----------


## AlexOdessit

Нужно гнать всех наших политиканов в шеу. А как это сделать, ведь на их стороне правоохранительные органы? Только мирным путем через внеочередные выборы, референдумы. А кто будет вести подсчет голосов - специально назначенные из всех микрорайонов люди, избранные жителями. Т.е. ввести самоуправление на уровне жэков, дать самостоятельность в управлении хозяйством дома и прелегающей территории? Кто выделит деньги на эту реорганизацию? Конечно же не чиновники, а настоящие меценаты, заработавшие свой капитал своим умом и трудом, а не переприватизацией национального богатства и эксплуатацией своего персонала.

Кто будет контролировать распределение этих средств и захочется ли расставаться среднему классу с частью трудно приобретенного?..
На уровне государства изменить политику в отношении крупных капиталистов, вынудить их вкладывать капитал в отечественную экономику.

Нужно изменить Конституцию, ввести самоуправление, уменьшить срок прибывания мэра до 1-2 лет, заменить Горсовет на Общегородское Вече с предоставлением права возможного импичмента мэру. Но, опять же, как быть с контролирующими органами и коррупцией. Одни вопросы... Не все люди такие "мягкие и пушистые", т.е. законопорядочные.

Вообще в основе наших проблем - быстрое обогащение любым способом. Конечно, оно может быть оправдано, никто не может забрать у человека данное право. Но, при быстром обогащении у большинства людей пропадают нормальные моральные качества (если они были). Поэтому государству жизненно необходим Институт Морали. 
Конечно, дуракам закон не писан, но надежда, что потомки крупных и средних капиталистов смогут искупить хорошими делами делишки своих предков, все же есть.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ну, в данном конкретном случае, правоохранительные органы в виде прокуратуры,высупают против городской власти. Но на них забивают болт.

----------


## JN

> Ну, в данном конкретном случае, правоохранительные органы в виде прокуратуры,высупают против городской власти.


 *+/-,* ИМХО, они просто не могут не реагировать, и еще, немножко торгуются.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

По данным из базы данных налоговой инспекции учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии" (2002г), которому отвели 2,3 га на склонах, является Костусев Алексей Алексеевич. Ваши комментарии...

----------


## Destin

2 JN: Сейчас правоохранительные органы - это тоже способ зарабатывания денег, причем, можно брать как с граждан, так и органов власти, которые лобируют интересы бизнеса. Поэтому особенно надеяться на органы прокуратуры или СБУ не стоит. Эти "контролирующие органы" с властью всегда договорятся за нашей спиной. Но подключать их надо, безусловно, как и прессу и других, потому как, чем больше шума, тем труднее продажным властям проводить свою гнусную политику.

----------


## Destin

> По данным из базы данных налоговой инспекции учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии" (2002г), которому отвели 2,3 га на склонах, является Костусев Алексей Алексеевич. Ваши комментарии...


 Не побоялся даже лично на себя зарегистрировать предприятие, так, наверное, в своем антимонопольном положении уверен :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ну как вы не понимаете, в нашей стране рыночные технологии не развиты, им ведь надо тААкое развитие дать!

----------


## Destin

Технологии рыночные, а вот методы - совковые. Чем больше власти, тем больше можно хапнуть!

----------


## AlexOdessit

> По данным из базы данных налоговой инспекции учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии" (2002г), которому отвели 2,3 га на склонах, является Костусев Алексей Алексеевич. Ваши комментарии...


 Ну, ваще. Его потомки там, наверно, "Вишневый сад" разобьют и будут чаёк попивать и добра наживать  :smileflag: . А может еще 3 раза перепродадут, "только уже намного дороже" (фраза из "Звездные войны I" в шуточном переводе Гоблина).

----------


## Destin

Какой "Вишневый сад", Костусев всех купит, продаст, еще раз купит и опять продаст. Вспомните его эпопею с выборами мэра.

----------


## v2ph7

> По данным из базы данных налоговой инспекции учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии" (2002г), которому отвели 2,3 га на склонах, является Костусев Алексей Алексеевич. Ваши комментарии...


 а корчит из себя порядочного. никогда бы не подумал

----------


## Скрытик

> а корчит из себя порядочного. никогда бы не подумал


 Хоть бы смайлики ставил, что ли?  :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

Порядочного Идешь в политику - забудь про совесть! Это касается всех политиков. Если кто-нибудь приведет мне пример порядочного политика во всех отношениях, тому выплачу 1000 грн!

----------


## zerobra

Вот же сволочи - эти наши политики. Можно и 1 000 000 гривен предлагать - всё равно никто не получит  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Порядочного Идешь в политику - забудь про совесть! Это касается всех политиков. Если кто-нибудь приведет мне пример порядочного политика во всех отношениях, тому выплачу 1000 грн!


 Можешь привести пример непорядочности Литвака?

----------


## Destin

Пожалуй, он самый порядочный из непорядочных :smileflag:

----------


## banabak

Остаётся только ждать, когда все эти "хатынки" сползут в море вместе с этими депутатами, бызнысмэнами и пр. вредителями. Обмануть природу своими деньгами они не смогут. Никто из них не задумывался ,почему при сов. власти на склонах строили только деревяные курятники? Вон в Баку пару недель назад завалилась новая 16ти-этажка, а когда у нас грохнется какое-нибудь творение кривых молдаванских грабель?(тьфу 3 раза)

----------


## Буджак

> Если кто-нибудь приведет мне пример порядочного политика во всех отношениях, тому выплачу 1000 грн!


 Шарль де Голль. Где я могу получить свои 1000 гривен? (Шутка).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

_Прекращаем оффтопить_

----------


## job2001

> Можешь привести пример непорядочности Литвака?


 А разве он политик? Скорее пришлось идти в нее, чтобы отстаивать интересы. Если не ошибаюсь он всегда был против застройки склонов.
Про ш. де голля - надеюсь это была шутка :smileflag: 
Честно говоря, читая в последнее время новости от горсовета, застройщиков и т.п. остается как-то все меньше желания жить в Одессе. Тотальный ....эээ..не знаю как сказать...конец что ли :smileflag:  по всем фронтам. Медлеено, но верно в направлении Хацапетовки (кто не знает, жд ст. в луганской области :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Знаете, к Литваку, действительно, претензии сформулировать трудно. Вот, разве что, только молчит он последнее время. Старается позиции не занимать. Да, за застройку не голосовал, т.к. отсутствовал. Отсутствие, ведь, уважительная причина, или нет?

----------


## job2001

> Знаете, к Литваку, действительно, претензии сформулировать трудно. Вот, разве что, только молчит он последнее время. Старается позиции не занимать. Да, за застройку не голосовал, т.к. отсутствовал. Отсутствие, ведь, уважительная причина, или нет?


 В прошлое голосование, еще при боде, он один из немногих имхо открыто выступил против.

----------


## JN

При Боде да, а при ...урвице нет.

----------


## job2001

согласны ли вы с тем, что между Активно выступил против и Не поддержал разницы значительно меньше чем между Не поддержал и Поддержал? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Знаете, к Литваку, действительно, претензии сформулировать трудно. Вот, разве что, только молчит он последнее время. Старается позиции не занимать. Да, за застройку не голосовал, т.к. отсутствовал. Отсутствие, ведь, уважительная причина, или нет?


 В его возрасте и с его состоянием здоровья... Его нельзя упрекнуть. И когда я проголосовал за него, но сказал, что это, к сожалению, несбыточно, то имел в виду именно эти факторы.

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Вот конкретная застройка против которой Литвак мог бы вступить сегодня. Проезжал сегодня мимо 13 Фонтана, там во всю рубят деревья и расчищают площадку под застройку. Вот и посмотрим услышим ли мы голос Литвака.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот конкретная застройка против которой Литвак мог бы вступить сегодня. Проезжал сегодня мимо 13 Фонтана, там во всю рубят деревья и расчищают площадку под застройку. Вот и посмотрим услышим ли мы голос Литвака.


 Почему именно против этой, а не целой кучи других? 
Литвак уже прошел тесты самой высокой пробы, и его реноме не нуждается в оценке. Простите, но, мне кажется, тон типа - а вот мы посмотрим чего ты стоишь - в данном случае неуместен.

----------


## Rabin

Сегодня видел как бульдозером корчевали акации в районе "лодочной"
между 11-12 фонтана и эксковатор начал копать котлован.
Может начали разработку участка под застройку ?Спросить там не у кого
было только рабочие...

----------


## Rabin

> Белый Парус-- это вобще песня,дом называется на..дури ближнего своего,построен сугубо для приезжих с Чукотки,на которых которых слово море имеет магическое действие!Квартиры перепроданы по третьему разу


 Рядом "Антарктика" и "Орион", тоже высотки,но уже лет 30 стоят.
Строить можно ,но можно ли доверять отечественным застройщикам большой вопрос...
Турция более сейсмоопасна, но там строят высотки.правда холомиса 3-5 этажного в старой части Стамбула тоже хватило во время последнего землетрясения.
качество+технологии тогда можно всё строить.

----------


## JN

> Литвак уже прошел тесты самой высокой пробы, и его реноме не нуждается в оценке.


 Вы абсолютно правы! 
Я просто хотел показать Скрытику, что живой человек не может быть примером абстрактной максимы. Беда в том, что все уязвимы. Особенно, когда это касается дела жизни, да еще ТАКОГО.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вы абсолютно правы! 
> Я просто хотел показать Скрытику, что живой человек не может быть примером абстрактной максимы. Беда в том, что все уязвимы. Особенно, когда это касается дела жизни, да еще ТАКОГО.


 Скажи лучше 200 баксов жалко  :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

Та не жалко, просто, если этот "политик" вызывает неоднозначные мнения среди форумчан, - это уже повод усомниться. Хотя, лично мое мнение - положительное.

----------


## job2001

> Та не жалко, просто, если этот "политик" вызывает неоднозначные мнения среди форумчан, - это уже повод усомниться. Хотя, лично мое мнение - положительное.


 Хм... интересно, а есть ли хоть один человек из всех миллиардов людей когда либо живших и живущих, который бы вызывал однозначные мнения у всех? :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Давайте вернемся к теме.

----------


## Одинокая душа

Продали санаторий "Россия"!!!Я в шоке!!Возможно,вопрос уже здесь этот поднимался, но я недавно узнала и меня это повергло в шок...

----------


## Буджак

Как продан? Когда? Кому? Кто делал оценку?

----------


## Destin

А кто сейчас проводит аукционы по продаже земли - мэрия.

----------


## Omega

Киван Аднан купил. Я слышала от одного из врачей санатория.
http://www.reporter.com.ua/cgi-bin/view_inter.pl?i_id=106

----------


## Destin

> Киван Аднан купил. Я слышала от одного из врачей санатория.
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/cgi-bin/view_inter.pl?i_id=106


 Ну, если так, то там без Кивалова не обошлось. Аднан его деловой партнер.

----------


## AlexOdessit

> Рядом "Антарктика" и "Орион", тоже высотки,но уже лет 30 стоят.
> Строить можно ,но можно ли доверять отечественным застройщикам большой вопрос...


 Не факт, что можно строить повсюду вдоль береговой линии. Существуют определенные инженерные нормы, по которым отбирается та или иная территория под застройку. Возможно, что они не соблюдаются, кто проверит застройщика?

----------


## Скрытик

> Не факт, что можно строить повсюду вдоль береговой линии. Существуют определенные инженерные нормы, по которым отбирается та или иная территория под застройку. Возможно, что они не соблюдаются, кто проверит застройщика?


 По закону нельзя - по понятиям строят...

----------


## Rabin

http://www.odessapassage.com/arhiv/2004/feb2004/odessa_odessity104/index.php3
тут про одного из борцов против застройки склонов...

----------


## Rabin

> Белый Парус-- это вобще песня,дом называется на..дури ближнего своего,построен сугубо для приезжих с Чукотки,на которых которых слово море имеет магическое действие!Квартиры перепроданы по третьему разу


 http://www.odessapassage.com/arhiv/2004/feb2004/odessa_odessity104/index.php3
более детально...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На 8-й Фонтана Орион и Антарктику строили по спецпроектам, причем Орион - для военных. Там еще пару лет назад были остатки прослушки по всем помещениям.

----------


## Rabin

> На 8-й Фонтана Орион и Антарктику строили по спецпроектам, причем Орион - для военных. Там еще пару лет назад были остатки прослушки по всем помещениям.


 Это санаторий ПО"Орион" ВПК СССР,поэтому прослушка,я пару лет там отдыхал летом и осенью было неплохо.

----------


## Marketer

> Как продан? Когда? Кому? Кто делал оценку?


 Покы ты хатынку в Анталиях купував його и продалЫ(((

----------


## Marketer

> Шарль де Голль. Где я могу получить свои 1000 гривен? (Шутка).


 шарль згубыв 3 (тры) тыщи неповыных студентських душ!

----------


## Marketer

> Так вот, чтоб без философии, Вам известно, что там строить нельзя? Если нет, то прежде, чем говорить, надо овладеть темой. Еще, Вам известно зачем существуют парки? Или Вы думаете, что в парке Горького Ваши штаны были бы менее мокры? Может в милиции что-то поправить? И послушайте еще Диброва, самые криминогенные именно спальники, уже не говоря о "красотах" архитектуры.


 Малыш!
парк Горького по сравнению со склонами как зажжённая новогодняя ёлка по сравнению с жопой негра!
Дибров - молодец! Много разговаривает! Но, дружит с прокуратурой, которая не гнушается БРЕХНЁЙ! Пишут в экоинспекцию, что "выявлены факты массовой вырубки зелёных насаждений"...ПРОХОДИТ ПРОВЕРКА ЭКОИНСПЕКЦИИ.... а их НЕТ........???!!! А как говорил Володя Шарапов(приблизительно): "Грязными поступками нельзя творить праведные дела".

----------


## Буджак

> Покы ты хатынку в Анталиях купував його и продалЫ(((


 Что ж его не продали, когда я другие хатынки покупал, а ждали, пока я в Анталии куплю?

----------


## Буджак

> шарль згубыв 3 (тры) тыщи неповыных студентських душ!


 И тем не менее, современная Франция обязана именно ему своим сегодняшним благополучием. Пока нынешние студенты, устроив пару-тройку погромов, ее не разваляют.

----------


## Destin

Торопится Гурвиц побольше добрых дел сделать. Чувствует, что недолго ему осталось после установки памятника...

----------


## Oleksiy

А где и когда завтра суд?

----------


## Omega

> А где и когда завтра суд?


 По поводу?

----------


## Select

не знаю относится ли это к теме, но сегодня прочитала, что рассматривается два варианта реконструкции парка Шевченко: либо оставить местом отдыха одесситов, либо сделать зоной отдыха для туристов со строительством соответстующих сооружений

----------


## Pumik

наверное, никто не удивится если его сделают местом отдыха туристов...

----------


## Destin

> не знаю относится ли это к теме, но сегодня прочитала, что рассматривается два варианта реконструкции парка Шевченко: либо оставить местом отдыха одесситов, либо сделать зоной отдыха для туристов со строительством соответстующих сооружений


 Могу поспорить, что еще при этой каденции Эдички, доберутся и до парка Победы

----------


## Oleksiy

> По поводу?


 А, вот нашёл, спасибо 

30 октября в 15,00 на Греческой 44 состоится второе заседание апелляционного суда по парку "Юбилейный"

----------


## Destin

Сегодня апелляционный суд вынес решение оставить в силе решение суда предыдущей инстанции, т.е. в пользу михаников. Печально, хотя и ожидаемо.

----------


## strelecia

> Сегодня апелляционный суд вынес решение оставить в силе решение суда предыдущей инстанции, т.е. в пользу михаников. Печально, хотя и ожидаемо.


 http://krug.com.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=380&Itemid=54

----------


## Destin

По экспертному заключению зарубежных аналитиков судебная власть была и остается самой коррумпированной ветвью власти в Украине.
Однако, каким же циничным выглядит решение депутатской постоянной экологической комиссии городского совета, которую возглавляет В.Крук, по вопросу сохранения и восстановления зеленых насаждений до 2011 г.

http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=1772&p=sin

А ведь они (Крук, Унгурян и др.) голосовали за выделение 20 га склонов миханикам под застройку гостиничного комплекса.

----------


## Маshенька

Посмотрела проект того, что будет со склонами. ЭТО ЖЕ УРОДСТВО!!!!! Печально, что совсем скоро Одесса перестанет быть самой собой. Вся ее красота в старых двориках, в  незастроенных склонах.А что будет с ней через пару десятков лет? Обыкновенный застроенный современными домами город.

----------


## JN

Да, к огромному сожалению. В отсутствие мотивировочной части решения, которая обещана чере 5 дней, решение суда выглядит более, чем невразумительным. Особенно после предидущего заседания, когда Дибров просто "выпорол" противную сторону. К сожалению, в этой стране решения суда принимаются не в зале суда.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кажется, пора переходить к львовскому сценарию...

Если наша власть забивает болт на прокуратуру, то это уже что-то. http://odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=1774&p=sin&r=1

----------


## Destin

_"...Представитель истца Василий Дондов сообщил, что надзорное ведомство намерено обжаловать решение, обратившись в Высший административный суд. Это можно сделать в течение месяца. "_

Однако, такое обращение не приостанавливает возможность миханикам начать работы на склонах. А потом еще суд в Киеве - пол года или дольше. Пожалуй, Кайзер прав, надо выставлять дозоры на склонах. НАДО!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И поднять тему в СМИ, в который раз уже...

----------


## Скрытик

Интересно это не из этой области новость?
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1886019&postcount=2531

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Пожалуй, Кайзер прав, надо выставлять дозоры на склонах.

 Точно пора. Потому что на 13 фонтана уже вырубили.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я лично по выходным дням могу некоторое время уделять склонам. Совмещать приятное с полезным.

----------


## Destin

Отлично! Сбор каждое воскресенье в 13.00 на трассе здоровья напротив яхт-клуба. Там есть специальная отметка белой краской на асфальте. Еще будут желающие?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если не будет погодных катаклизмов, мы с женой будем. 
Что планируется?

----------


## Destin

Там собираются активисты "НАДО" и просто неравнодушные к застройке склонов. Я сегодня там был, такая красота - все деревья в осеннем наряде, воздух чистейший и это все уничтожить?????

----------


## АТ

> Отлично! Сбор каждое воскресенье в 13.00 на трассе здоровья напротив яхт-клуба. Там есть специальная отметка белой краской на асфальте. Еще будут желающие?


 Что нужно: нужно организовать мониторинг склонов (наблюдение, другими словами) и систему оповещения. Чтобы при появлении людей с бензопилами буквально за несколько минут организовать группу защиты, не дающую валить деревья.
Для этого обязательно нужны люди, живущие в районе Французского бульвара и желательно не работающие, типа пенсионеров.
Ну и соответственно нужно отработать сценарий борьбы: как эффективно блокировать рабочих (которые будут посылать всех на фиг и говорить, что у них распоряжение начальства) и как без потери темпа вызывать телевидение, руководство района и т.п.

PS. Я сам подойти не могу, к сожалению. Я сейчас не в Одессе.

----------


## Destin

А еще нужны свои люди в миханиках, которые могли бы давать нужную информацию.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я работаю сравнительно недалеко, на Армейской, но рабочее место покинуть не могу... В случае необходимости могу быстро связаться с ГРАДом.

----------


## Destin

Еще нужна связь с городской прокуратурой, с теми кто поддерживал иск в суде, чтобы могли оперативно прибыть на место и остановить работы по уничтожению деревьев. А именно с этого все и начнется.

----------


## АТ

А вот с чего нужно начинать.
Нужно добиться, чтобы все участки, выделенные под застройку, ЗАБЛАГОВРЕМЕННО (ну за месяц) обносились ограждением хотя бы типа полицейской ленты, и ставился щит - кто, что и когда будет здесь строить. Чтобы местное население могло или смириться и привыкнуть, или своевременно опротестовать. А то получается интересное кино: люди десятилетиями на этом месте воздухом дышат, с собачкой гуляют или спортом занимаются, а потом в один далеко не прекрасный день приходят с работы, рыпнулись на любимое место - а там уже дрова с деревьев лежат и бульдозер рычит!
Я даже не знаю, как это назвать. Неуважение к людям - даже не звучит и десятой доли не передаёт.

Даже в Синайской пустыне, где ВООБЩЕ никого нет, и то стоят щиты два на три метра, и на нём написано, что здесь в далёком будущем будет построено!
Чтобы все привыкли и никого не травмировать.
А тут что получается - хуже Синайской пустыни?

----------


## Destin

Это место сбора на трассе здоровья.

----------


## odessit_2007

?Вы наивные надеетесь что народ побежит защищать склон под Французским?На Таирова (а  здесь живет третья часть всего города)на 13ой уже год продолжается беспредел и что?Ни зеленым ни серо-буро-малиновым ни Вам нет дела до этого.Победить ЗЛО можно только объединившись,а не отдельным двориком.Кстати на Таирова нет НИ ОДНОГО парка кроме склонов -последнее у людей забрали.Из-за нескончаемого потока самосвалов(такое впечатление что сюда направили технику со всех строек города) невозможно погулять у моря.Такой смрад стоит-это очень соответствует распоряжению гор гол-ы о запрете въезда автотранспорта в прибрежную зону.КАКАЯ ЗАБОТА О НАС ГРАЖДАНАХ                                                                                            Р.S. вы же понимаете что все будет происходить ночью,а вы готовы по ночам охранять склон как людишки на Левитана поставили палатку и организовали дежурство по охране скверика(кстати тоже единственного на Таирова)?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Однако, такое обращение не приостанавливает возможность миханикам начать работы на склонах. А потом еще суд в Киеве - пол года или дольше. Пожалуй, Кайзер прав, надо выставлять дозоры на склонах. НАДО!


 На самом деле Миханикам ничто не мешало начать работы еще полтора года назад. Наше ходатайство с просьбой вынести соответствующее определение было отклонено судьей Малярчук летом прошлого года.


Последние известия. 
"Прогресс-строй переоборудует первые два этажа "аркадийского дворца" под бизнес-центр, офисные помещения уже предлагаются в аренду.

Серьезный сигнал всем "строителям жилья на берегу".

----------


## Destin

> ?Вы наивные надеетесь что народ побежит защищать склон под Французским?На Таирова (а  здесь живет третья часть всего города)на 13ой уже год продолжается беспредел и что?Ни зеленым ни серо-буро-малиновым ни Вам нет дела до этого.Победить ЗЛО можно только объединившись,а не отдельным двориком.Кстати на Таирова нет НИ ОДНОГО парка кроме склонов -последнее у людей забрали.Из-за нескончаемого потока самосвалов(такое впечатление что сюда направили технику со всех строек города) невозможно погулять у моря.Такой смрад стоит-это очень соответствует распоряжению гор гол-ы о запрете въезда автотранспорта в прибрежную зону.КАКАЯ ЗАБОТА О НАС ГРАЖДАНАХ                                                                                            Р.S. вы же понимаете что все будет происходить ночью,а вы готовы по ночам охранять склон как людишки на Левитана поставили палатку и организовали дежурство по охране скверика(кстати тоже единственного на Таирова)?


 
Да, надеемся и уверены, что побежит не народ, а ГРАЖДАНЕ, неравнодушные к судьбе того города, в котором они живут. Знаменитого города - Одессы, достойного которого НАДО быть!

----------


## Select

> Да, надеемся и уверены, что побежит не народ, а ГРАЖДАНЕ, неравнодушные к судьбе того города, в котором они живут. Знаменитого города - Одессы, достойного которого НАДО быть!


 лично ты готов? будешь по ночам сторожить? а то громкие слова все умеют говорить, чем уже несколько месяцев и занимается большинство

----------


## Destin

2 Select: лично тебе я уже ответил в личке, можешь перечитать еще раз.

----------


## Select

> 2 Select: лично тебе я уже ответил в личке, можешь перечитать еще раз.


 нет у меня такого.. ответь тогда здесь.

----------


## Agnessa

Одессит_2007 прав в том смысле, что защищать надо не отдельные участки, здания и т. п. в пожарном порядке, собираясь, как "Тимур и его команда". Надо объединиться в общественную организацию и держать под контролем все действия властей. В уничтожаемом похлеще Одессы Киеве несколько защитных организаций. Что им удается делать - другой вопрос, но они хотя бы есть. Проблема в том, что в Одессе я не вижу (не говорю, что их нет) лидеров, которые могли бы взяться за это, причем, не преследуя каких-то своих, не обязательно таких уж корыстных, интересов.

----------


## Destin

> Одессит_2007 прав в том смысле, что защищать надо не отдельные участки, здания и т. п. в пожарном порядке, собираясь, как "Тимур и его команда". Надо объединиться в общественную организацию и держать под контролем все действия властей. В уничтожаемом похлеще Одессы Киеве несколько защитных организаций. Что им удается делать - другой вопрос, но они хотя бы есть. Проблема в том, что в Одессе я не вижу (не говорю, что их нет) лидеров, которые могли бы взяться за это, причем, не преследуя каких-то своих, не обязательно таких уж корыстных, интересов.


 Да, все у нас есть. Перечитай эту тему сначала.

----------


## odessit_2007

Destin мне очень импонирует ВСЕ о чем вы пишите,но вы же видите что происходит у нас в городе.На 13-0й стоит шлагбаум ,который охраняет 2 мента,которые пропускают только строительную технику.Я это понимаю так,что им платят хозяева стройки,причем стоят они круглосуточно.Это ж надо какой важный объект.Я считаю ,что при таком раскладе нужна поддержка не только людей,но и милиции,т.к.им ,как гражданам Одессы,тоже должно быть не беззразлично то что происходит.МИЛИЦИЯ С НАРОДОМ!

----------


## Destin

> Destin мне очень импонирует ВСЕ о чем вы пишите,но вы же видите что происходит у нас в городе.На 13-0й стоит шлагбаум ,который охраняет 2 мента,которые пропускают только строительную технику.Я это понимаю так,что им платят хозяева стройки,причем стоят они круглосуточно.Это ж надо какой важный объект.Я считаю ,что при таком раскладе *нужна поддержка не только людей,но и милиции,* т.к.им ,как гражданам Одессы,тоже должно быть не беззразлично то что происходит.МИЛИЦИЯ С НАРОДОМ!


 Ты шо милицию за людей не считаешь? :smileflag:

----------


## Rabin

Необходимо провести масштабную акцию протеста против выкорчёвывания деревьев на склонах и застройки.
на Фонтан выходят на пляж и на маёвку по 100 000 человек с Фонтана,Черёмушек,Таирова и если не будет склонов то Дача Ковалевского и Парк 411-батареи превратятся в полный мусорник,
такого количества людей они не переварят....

----------


## Destin

> Необходимо провести масштабную акцию протеста против выкорчёвывания деревьев на склонах и застройки.
> на Фонтан выходят на пляж и на маёвку по 100 000 человек с Фонтана,Черёмушек,Таирова и если не будет склонов то Дача Ковалевского и Парк 411-батареи превратятся в полный мусорник,
> такого количества людей они не переварят....


 Если не хватает культуры за собой убрать, то никаких склонов не хватит :smileflag: 
А чтобы провести масштабную акцию протеста, как минимум, организоваться необходимо. Чё мы и пытаемся делать. Присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Очень и очень многие люди, с которыми я общаюсь на тему склонов и Французского бульвара, готовы поддержать, в том числе и по львовскому сценарию. Характерно, что среди них есть офицеры.

----------


## Destin

> Очень и очень многие люди, с которыми я общаюсь на тему склонов и Французского бульвара, готовы поддержать, в том числе и по львовскому сценарию. Характерно, что среди них есть офицеры.


 Ну, тогда и армия с народом!

----------


## Rabin

> Если не хватает культуры за собой убрать, то никаких склонов не хватит
> А чтобы провести масштабную акцию протеста, как минимум, организоваться необходимо. Чё мы и пытаемся делать. Присоединяйтесь!


 В основном на склонах я гуляю с собакой (гдето он может гулять)
но судя по количеству мусора... там только мусорят и никогда не убирают за собой, по причине готовящейся застройки,т.е., сделать всё непригодным для отдыха.
Необходимым требованием должно стать:
1) "Придание статуса городского парка без права строительства"
со всеми вытекающими последствиями .
2) Трасса Здоровья должна проходить вдоль всего побережья ,в том числе от Аркадии до 12 фонтана,как когдато и планировалось ,но не доведенно было до ума,теперь пусть придумывают пути реализации.

просьба о месте проведения АКЦИИ ПРОТЕСТА сообщить .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Склоны и есть парк. Об этом тут уже не раз говорилось.
Пока не начали строить "Морскую симфонию", или как там его, на самом берегу, Трасса Здоровья шла до самой 16-й станции.

----------


## Destin

Есть у кого-нибудь информация (план, карта) по застройке побережья, склонов в том числе?

----------


## Rabin

> Склоны и есть парк. Об этом тут уже не раз говорилось.
> Пока не начали строить "Морскую симфонию", или как там его, на самом берегу, Трасса Здоровья шла до самой 16-й станции.


 Былоб неплохо обязать застройщика морской симфонией и бывшего дильфинария(ныне яхтклуб) реализовать "трассу здоровья" хоть по морю хоть по суше... и на 10Бф организовать проход на 11Бф,тоже неплохо ,а то гадюшник сынка ,прошлого мэра, ликвидировал ,бывший, проход.
Статус парка"Юбилейный" должны принять на сессии горсовета.

----------


## Destin

Не плохо былоб. А как вы себе это представляете на деле?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Повторяю о том, что в воскресенье в 13.00 на Трассе Здоровья над яхтклубом будет собрание всех небезразличных к судьбе склонов.

----------


## АТ

> Одессит_2007 прав в том смысле, что защищать надо не отдельные участки, здания и т. п. в пожарном порядке, собираясь, как "Тимур и его команда". Надо объединиться в общественную организацию и держать под контролем все действия властей. ...


 А одно другому и не мешает. НО: эта общественная организация должна уметь буквально в считанные часы собирать группу быстрого реагирования, потому что вы же видели методы работы: подвезли рабочих, и за полчаса у вас гектар поваленных деревьев. А дальше хоть из штанов можете выскочить от возмущения, но никакой там уже не парк, а стройплощадка.
Так что метод сбора тимуровской команды - самое то.

----------


## Destin

> А одно другому и не мешает. НО: эта общественная организация должна уметь буквально в считанные часы собирать группу быстрого реагирования, потому что вы же видели методы работы: подвезли рабочих, и за полчаса у вас гектар поваленных деревьев. А дальше хоть из штанов можете выскочить от возмущения, но никакой там уже не парк, а стройплощадка.
> Так что метод сбора тимуровской команды - самое то.


 Добавлю, что они могут сделать это ночью или рано утром, когда там вообще никого нет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Рано утром уже ведется наблюдение за склонами. Примерно с рассвета и до 9-10 утра.

----------


## АТ

> Добавлю, что они могут сделать это ночью или рано утром, когда там вообще никого нет.


 Да. Прежде чем городить разные сложные общественные конструкции, нужно защититься от элементарного хапка.

----------


## Marketer

> И тем не менее, современная Франция обязана именно ему своим сегодняшним благополучием. Пока нынешние студенты, устроив пару-тройку погромов, ее не разваляют.


 Ye!? (по русски означает НУ)! Так вот НУ Вы и даёте!!
Франция как раз обязана демократическими реформами тем ПОГИБШИМ студентам!!!!!!!!!!!      ............. (все эти многоточия дают время пордумать и осмыслить) Или как всегда - Эта грёбаная ВЛАСТЬ на почешется пока до кровопролития на дойдёт!!
Смотри новости про Крым (сегодня)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marketer

> Посмотрела проект того, что будет со склонами. ЭТО ЖЕ УРОДСТВО!!!!! Печально, что совсем скоро Одесса перестанет быть самой собой. Вся ее красота в старых двориках, в  незастроенных склонах.А что будет с ней через пару десятков лет? Обыкновенный застроенный современными домами город.


 Опять полны коромысла ЖЁЛЧИ((
Каких склонов?!
Вся Одесса в склонах! Где? Конкретно?

----------


## Marketer

> Кажется, пора переходить к львовскому сценарию...
> 
> Если наша власть забивает болт на прокуратуру, то это уже что-то. http://odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=1774&p=sin&r=1


 ПАРНИ!
Вы что всё это время под кайфом продремали?!

Или мне здаётся, шо это чистая заказуха?!

Склоны уже давно застраиваются! ФАКТ вам на лицо! А вы решили против михаников заслоны "а-ля львов" выставлять.....??????????

С чего бы это?.......... Белена с глаз сошла?

*Первых* надо было тормозить! А то логически - ЗАКАЗУХА!

----------


## Marketer

> А вот с чего нужно начинать.
> Нужно добиться, чтобы все участки, выделенные под застройку, ЗАБЛАГОВРЕМЕННО (ну за месяц) обносились ограждением хотя бы типа полицейской ленты, и ставился щит - кто, что и когда будет здесь строить. Чтобы местное население могло или смириться и привыкнуть, или своевременно опротестовать. А то получается интересное кино: люди десятилетиями на этом месте воздухом дышат, с собачкой гуляют или спортом занимаются, а потом в один далеко не прекрасный день приходят с работы, рыпнулись на любимое место - а там уже дрова с деревьев лежат и бульдозер рычит!
> Я даже не знаю, как это назвать. Неуважение к людям - даже не звучит и десятой доли не передаёт.
> 
> Даже в Синайской пустыне, где ВООБЩЕ никого нет, и то стоят щиты два на три метра, и на нём написано, что здесь в далёком будущем будет построено!
> Чтобы все привыкли и никого не травмировать.
> А тут что получается - хуже Синайской пустыни?


 БРЕД!

Где Вы свежим воздухом дышите? На спусках или на трасе ЗДОРОВЬЯ?! *Так Вы и дальше там сможете дышать!!*

НО! Если для Вас подышать "свежим" воздухом обязательно в непроглядных кустах? Так Чого Вы ховаетесь? НЕ ПОНЯЛ!

----------


## Marketer

> ?Вы наивные надеетесь что народ побежит защищать склон под Французским?На Таирова (а  здесь живет третья часть всего города)на 13ой уже год продолжается беспредел и что?Ни зеленым ни серо-буро-малиновым ни Вам нет дела до этого.Победить ЗЛО можно только объединившись,а не отдельным двориком.Кстати на Таирова нет НИ ОДНОГО парка кроме склонов -последнее у людей забрали.Из-за нескончаемого потока самосвалов(такое впечатление что сюда направили технику со всех строек города) невозможно погулять у моря.Такой смрад стоит-это очень соответствует распоряжению гор гол-ы о запрете въезда автотранспорта в прибрежную зону.КАКАЯ ЗАБОТА О НАС ГРАЖДАНАХ                                                                                            Р.S. вы же понимаете что все будет происходить ночью,а вы готовы по ночам охранять склон как людишки на Левитана поставили палатку и организовали дежурство по охране скверика(кстати тоже единственного на Таирова)?


 

К стати!
Я тоже люблю природу защищать! Но не тупо брызгая жёлчью налево и направо! 
*Где Вы были когда скверик на Жукова вырубали*?! Или он для Вас не скверик? 
*А где Вы были когда на Ильфа и Петрове 49 скверик вырубили?!* Или он по Вашему разумению тоже не скверик?!
А Вы в курсах, шо власть точит зубы на ещё один "единственный" на Таирова скверик - напротив 20-ой поликлиники?!
*Что то здесь выступающие када нада РЕЗКО в спячку впадают!* А када нада в протестанты вербуются!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marketer

> На самом деле Миханикам ничто не мешало начать работы еще полтора года назад. Наше ходатайство с просьбой вынести соответствующее определение было отклонено судьей Малярчук летом прошлого года.
> 
> 
> Последние известия. 
> "Прогресс-строй переоборудует первые два этажа "аркадийского дворца" под бизнес-центр, офисные помещения уже предлагаются в аренду.
> 
> Серьезный сигнал всем "строителям жилья на берегу".


 Особо умиляет категоричность - "На самом деле Миханикам ничто не мешало начать работы еще полтора года назад...."        Что означает сие - "На самом деле...... "? Вы что в курсе или просто по.....ть вышли? 
*У них только проектная документация вчера закончена!!* Какие ПОЛТОРА года НАЗАД?!

Зёмы! и просто ПРИЕЗЖИЕ!

Мне обидно за Вас! Город действительно в ЖОПЕ! Но от того, что Вы здесь бред или брехню напишите - к ЛУЧШЕМУ НИЧЕГО не изменится!
А кто воду мутит.. Так Я скажу: "В мутной воде легше рыбку выловить".

----------


## Marketer

> 2 Marketer: расскажи где ты сам был, когда скверик на Жукова вырубали? А еще, как ты любишь природу защищать, не тупо брызгая жёлчью налево и направо?


 А Я среди народа! А когда просят и советом ПОМОГАЛ! И ещё добавля: "от моих советов стройки не остановились, но........................."

----------


## Marketer

"Однако прокуратура заявила, что участок был отведен без заключения государственной землеустроительной экспертизы. 

Поскольку горсовет не стал рассматривать протест прокуратуры, ее представители обратились в суд с требованием признать договор с «Миханики» недействительным. "

А шо это за такая кспертиза дивная?

И кто ея заказует? И на какеных основаниях? И када? 

Не будьте л....и = ЗАКОН естьЗАКОН! Что-то в логическо-законной цепочке девелопмента Я такой самовольно-рождённой экспертизы не наблюдаю!

----------


## odessit_2007

Во-первых в моем посте как раз и идет речь о скверике на Левитана напротив 20п-ки.Так что или ты читаешь не внимательно или просто не В КУРСАХ!Во- вторых судя по твоему "и тут Остапа понесло" разбрызгиваешь свою желчь ты.Может мы твои интересы задели правдолюб ???

----------


## АТ

> БРЕД!
> 
> Где Вы свежим воздухом дышите? На спусках или на трасе ЗДОРОВЬЯ?! *Так Вы и дальше там сможете дышать!!*
> 
> НО! Если для Вас подышать "свежим" воздухом обязательно в непроглядных кустах? Так Чого Вы ховаетесь? НЕ ПОНЯЛ!


 Вы как-то слишком резко и в большой дозе появились. Но ничего, попробуем разрулить.
Во-первых, ваше заявление о том, что тормозить надо было ПЕРВЫХ, кто начал строиться - оно, конечно, глубокое по смыслу и непревзойдённое по мудрости. И недостаток у него только один - что вы с этим умным заявлением безнадёжно опоздали. Работать нужно с тем, что есть.
По поводу того, где именно я дышу воздухом. Вы знаете - где хочу, там и дышу. За Ваше предложение дышать в строго отведённых и заасфальтированных местах - большое спасибо, но не надо. Сам разберусь.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Что-то в логическо-законной цепочке девелопмента Я такой самовольно-рождённой экспертизы не наблюдаю!


 Извини, но это твои личные сексуально-офтельмологические проблемы. 
Учти матчасть.




> Особо умиляет категоричность - "На самом деле Миханикам ничто не мешало начать работы еще полтора года назад...."        *У них только проектная документация вчера закончена!!* Какие ПОЛТОРА года НАЗАД?!


 Полтора года назад после наших протестов с участка исчезли забор и будка для строителей.

А можна подпробнее по поводу документации? Вижу, ты в курсе дела...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Топик слегка подчищен. Marketer'у настоятельно рекомендую вести себя повежливее.*

----------


## JN

> Повторяю о том, что в воскресенье в 14.00 на Трассе Здоровья над яхтклубом будет собрание всех небезразличных к судьбе склонов.


 А отчего так, обычно мы собираемся к 13:00? Уже больше чем полтора года, мы всегда собирались к 13:00!

----------


## Буджак

> Ye!? (по русски означает НУ)! Так вот НУ Вы и даёте!!
> Франция как раз обязана демократическими реформами тем ПОГИБШИМ студентам!!!!!!!!!!! ............. (все эти многоточия дают время пордумать и осмыслить) Или как всегда - Эта грёбаная ВЛАСТЬ на почешется пока до кровопролития на дойдёт!!
> Смотри новости про Крым (сегодня)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 А...  ну-ну, вопросов больше не имею... Это оффтоп, будет, что сказать, пишите в личку.

----------


## Буджак

Да, дожили. Застройка в районе Приморского бульвара и Потемкинской лестницы. Самое печальное, что жадность поможет утвердить такой проект, а подлость - осуществить. Именно так и относитесь... Деньги могут победить только деньги. Если богатый земляк, проживающий где-то за границей, не выкупит эти земли за сумму, способную удовлетворить жадность чиновников и заглушить их подлость, а потом не подарит эти земли городу, конец придет Одессе.

----------


## JN

> А это тоже относится к склонам? И вообще - как к этому отнестись?


 Позволю себе небольшой оффтоп. Если еще вчера я был против референдума об отставке Г, то сегодня думаю, что его надо останавливать любой ценой. Пока в Одессе осталось, хоть немного Одессы.

----------


## Rabin

> Да, дожили. Застройка в районе Приморского бульвара и Потемкинской лестницы. Самое печальное, что жадность поможет утвердить такой проект, а подлость - осуществить. Именно так и относитесь... Деньги могут победить только деньги. Если богатый земляк, проживающий где-то за границей, не выкупит эти земли за сумму, способную удовлетворить жадность чиновников и заглушить их подлость, а потом не подарит эти земли городу, конец придет Одессе.


 Вот в таком вопросе я полностью согласен с вами в том что деньги могут победить жадность Гурвица и команды .
Беспредел не имеет границ .
http://www.reporter.com.ua/cgi-bin/view_material.pl?mt_id=30943
Такие склоны застроить могло прийти в голову только нашему городскому голове.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Приношу свои извинения за то, что опечатался и не заметил... Время сбора - *13 часов*, а не 14.

В последней новости я вижу только одно рациональное зерно. Если вместо полуразрушенных заводских цехов на Приморской построят что-то вроде офисных центров и паркингов не выше 4-5 этажей - это будет хорошо. Все остальное - полнейший и абсолютнейший бред. Пусть уж лучше строят прямо на ступеньках Потемкинской лестницы, вообще будет отлично!

----------


## Rabin

> Пусть уж лучше строят прямо на ступеньках Потемкинской лестницы, вообще будет отлично!


 Будет как в Мариинском парке в Киеве и сьедят это одесситы...

----------


## Destin

Интересно, сколько Эдичке надо денег, чтобы он оставил Одессу в покое и отвалил. Может скинемся всем миром и он добровольно уйдет с поста мэра?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я предлагаю снести Потемкинскую лестницу, и построить на ее месте несколько зданий, уступами. Они будут выглядеть как несколько огромных ступеней, по которым можно будет прыгать вниз - как с трамплина. А на месте памятника Дюку получится отличная парковка для жителей этих домов. Чтобы туда можно было нормально подъехать - срочно строим дорогу от Спуска Маринеско до Приморского бульвара. Все дома, что мешают построить дорогу - Художественный музей, особняки на Софиевской, Нархоз - снести. Заодно построить новый мост вместо Тещиного и организовать по нему 6-полосное движение. Естественно, что на Приморском бульваре для расширения дороги деревья будут вырублены. а брусчатка заменена на современный гладкий асфальт.

----------


## odessit_2007

Предлагаю выкупить всем миром еще не застроенные парки,склоны,Потемкинскую лестницу и т.д. у нашего мэра(может он нам скидочку сделает за опт).А акцию по сбору денег назвать"Граждане Одессы в дар будущим поколениям".Я думаю эту акцию поддержали бы не только одесситы  живущие здесь,но и одесситы всего мира.

----------


## Destin

> Предлагаю выкупить всем миром еще не застроенные парки,склоны,Потемкинскую лестницу и т.д. у нашего мэра(может он нам скидочку сделает за опт).А акцию по сбору денег назвать"Граждане Одессы в дар будущим поколениям".Я думаю эту акцию поддержали бы не только одесситы  живущие здесь,но и одесситы всего мира.


 Эх, думаю, одним мэром не обойтись. Имеется еще порядка 120 оглоедов, у каждого из которых свой интерес k одесской землице!

----------


## Agnessa

> Да, дожили. Застройка в районе Приморского бульвара и Потемкинской лестницы. Самое печальное, что жадность поможет утвердить такой проект, а подлость - осуществить. Именно так и относитесь... Деньги могут победить только деньги. Если богатый земляк, проживающий где-то за границей, не выкупит эти земли за сумму, способную удовлетворить жадность чиновников и заглушить их подлость, а потом не подарит эти земли городу, конец придет Одессе.


 Вот для подобных случаев я и предлагаю создать общественную организацию, без согласования с которой ни одно "градостроительное обоснование" (как красиво звучит!) не может быть утверждено. А если в широком смысле - без согласия одесситов. Ведь не сможем мы по-тимуровски закрыть все амбразуры! Я уже не говорю о том, что в основе нового строительства в старом центре и реабилитации (как сейчас они стали называть то, что с ним делают) должна быть законодательная база, а не притянутые за уши обоснования.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

У нас есть организация НАДО, которая занимается склонами. Может, мы все viribus unitis (совместными усилиями) и скажем то "Нет!", кторое очень хорошо услышат на Думской...

----------


## Rabin

> Предлагаю выкупить всем миром еще не застроенные парки,склоны,Потемкинскую лестницу и т.д. у нашего мэра(может он нам скидочку сделает за опт).А акцию по сбору денег назвать"Граждане Одессы в дар будущим поколениям".Я думаю эту акцию поддержали бы не только одесситы живущие здесь,но и одесситы всего мира.


 Идея выкупа не лишена разумного зерна,ведь каждый гражданин имеет право взять в аренду или купить на аукционе ,так почему граждане Одессы не могут массово подать в исполком заявления на землеотвод ?
В случае отказа подать в суд ,и затянуть процес с землеотводом и строительством, причём на каждый такой участок должно быть множество претендентов...и так завалить суды исками ,что на десятилетия хватит ...судя по публикациям в прессе предвыборное гонево в самом разгаре,и все заинтересованные в победе моглиб использовать такой ход.
В Харькове,Киеве нечто подобное организованно.

----------


## Лисица

идея интересная!
а если вдуматься, каждый горожанин будет выкупать то, что ему принадлежит по праву.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Вот для подобных случаев я и предлагаю создать общественную организацию, без согласования с которой ни одно "градостроительное обоснование" (как красиво звучит!) не может быть утверждено.


 Чисто теоретически такая организация есть, и называется она - Градостроительный совет...

----------


## JN

> Чисто теоретически такая организация есть, и называется она - Градостроительный совет...


  А кто бы мог подумать?!

Интересную какую идею высказал Rabin. А можно подробней о Харькове и Киеве.

----------


## Rabin

В Киеве около 200 студентов подали документы в киевсовет на землеотвод и Долгому-Черновецкому в силу не разжигания скандала пришлось выдать по 10 соток студентам для строительства гаражей.
В Харькове Добкин для собственной защиты принял с Герпесом решение о землеотводе всем желающим Харьковчанам по 20 соток.
Очередь выстроилась на годы как за хлебом в блокадном Ленинграде.

----------


## Rabin

> идея интересная!
> а если вдуматься, каждый горожанин будет выкупать то, что ему принадлежит по праву.


  Идея состоит в том ,что в рассмотрении вопроса о землеотводе нам никто не имеет права отказать ,а в самом землеотводе могут и отказать,но при решении вопроса в суде, такие вопросы намного чаще решаются в пользу истца.основной вопрос средства ....
К примеру целевое назначение участка- строительство фонтана для общественного пользования или другое.

----------


## Destin

> В Киеве около 200 студентов подали документы в киевсовет на землеотвод и Долгому-Черновецкому в силу не разжигания скандала пришлось выдать по 10 соток студентам для строительства гаражей.
> В Харькове Добкин для собственной защиты принял с Герпесом решение о землеотводе всем желающим Харьковчанам по 20 соток.
> Очередь выстроилась на годы как за хлебом в блокадном Ленинграде.


 И где ж ты раньше был? Завтра подам заявление на выделение мне законных 20 соток на склонах. Кто со мной, присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Rabin

> И где ж ты раньше был? Завтра подам заявление на выделение мне законных 20 соток на склонах. Кто со мной, присоединяйтесь!


 Только обратитесь к юристу для правильного составления заявления ,а то до исполкома не дойдёт и на сессию не попадёт заявление.

----------


## SiD

А, куда подавать заявление?

----------


## Destin

> А, куда подавать заявление?


 Есть юристы на форуме? Кто может проконсультировать, пройдет ли у нас киевский (харьковский ) вариант?

----------


## Rabin

http://www.progress-estate.com.ua/object/Rivera/map
_Б.Фонтан всегда был одним из любимых мест отдыха одесситов и гостей Южной столицы. 

Широкие пляжи, береговые склоны, утопающие в зелени, свежий морской ветер притягивают своей красотой в любое время года.

Именно здесь, на береговых склонах 13 станции Большого Фонтана и размещается усадебный комплекс 'Ривьера". 
_
Уже расместили и цены выложили.......

----------


## Destin

А это оттуда же:

_Особенность становления и развития Одессы заключалась в том, что она создавалась не в хаосе стихийно возникающих строений, а строго по плану._ 

Какому плану? По плану Боделана-Гурвица?

----------


## JN

SiD, Destin, тарапыц нэ нада! На консультации с юристами времени не хватило, но сдается, что в силу некоторых решений местных органов самоупраления(что-то там о благоустройстве...), вы на своих 20 сотках не то, что урн и скамеек тысяч на сто(сколько скажут) установите, но еще и каждое деревце плиточкой тротуарной обложите. 
Не утверждаю. Посоветуюсь еще, но сомнение...

----------


## Katkat

Подъезжали к 14, потому что по субботам форума не читаем. 
Все равно удивительно, что час спустя уже не было ни души. Сколько людей всего пришло-то?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Есть юристы на форуме? Кто может проконсультировать, пройдет ли у нас киевский (харьковский ) вариант?


 Увы, номер не пройдет.

Исполком внимательно рассмотрит Ваше решение и сообщит, что данная территория отнесена к категории земель рекреационного назначения, а потому не предназначена для индивидуального строительства. Еще могут припомнить, что эта территория является частью элемента благоустройства города (зеленых насаждений) и по закону должна быть в общем пользовании.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Людей было мало - активисты НАДО в количестве 4 человек, моя жена и Градовцы. К 14 часам уже и разошлись: кто по делам, кто гулять.

----------


## Destin

> Увы, номер не пройдет.
> 
> Исполком внимательно рассмотрит Ваше решение и сообщит, что данная территория отнесена к категории земель рекреационного назначения, а потому не предназначена для индивидуального строительства. Еще могут припомнить, что эта территория является частью элемента благоустройства города (зеленых насаждений) и по закону должна быть в общем пользовании.


 Отлично! Миханикам можно, ООО "Рыночные технологии" тоже можно, а гражданам - нельзя! Если дело только в форме подачи заявления, то можно подать заявку и от организации.

----------


## АТ

> ... Деньги могут победить только деньги. Если богатый земляк, проживающий где-то за границей, не выкупит эти земли за сумму, способную удовлетворить жадность чиновников и заглушить их подлость, а потом не подарит эти земли городу, конец придет Одессе.


 Буджак, ну вы ж таки серьёзный человек, и такое детство... Значит, богатый дядя выкупает У ОДЕССКИХ ЧИНОВНИКОВ эту землю, а потом передаёт эту землю в дар ТЕМ ЖЕ ОДЕССКИМ ЧИНОВНИКАМ? И что меняется, кроме того что одесские чиновники поимеют бабки, достойные их жадности и подлости? 
Да, это сильный ход...

PS. Вам его случайно не одесские чиновники подсказали?

----------


## Буджак

Нет, это я просто помечтал... Дерипаска выкупил хренову тучу гектаров в родной станице, и даже забора не поставил, а его односельчане жутко довольны. Дерипаске они не нужны, у него там и так есть хатынка, в которую он не приезжает, и все его земляки уверены, что больше туда никто не сунется, чтобы казино, например, поставить... Или еще какую-то хрень. Увы, других вариантов отстоять город от варварских планов по застройке не вижу. Ведь это не значит, что в дар чиновникам... Он является собственником земель, при этом никто не может там ничего строить, продать или хоть как-то проводить отчуждение земель. Вот что после смерти сего благодетеля будет - большой вопрос.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Отлично! Миханикам можно, ООО "Рыночные технологии" тоже можно, а гражданам - нельзя! Если дело только в форме подачи заявления, то можно подать заявку и от организации.


 Никому нельзя, вот только право у нас используется достаточно выборочно.




> Он является собственником земель, при этом никто не может там ничего строить, продать или хоть как-то проводить отчуждение земель. Вот что после смерти сего благодетеля будет - большой вопрос.


 Земля отдается не просто так, а под конкретную программу застройки, или для другого использования. Например, необработанную в течение нескольких лет землю с/х назначения по нашим законам вполне могут отобрать.

----------


## АТ

> Нет, это я просто помечтал... Дерипаска выкупил хренову тучу гектаров в родной станице, и даже забора не поставил, а его односельчане жутко довольны. Дерипаске они не нужны, у него там и так есть хатынка, в которую он не приезжает, и все его земляки уверены, что больше туда никто не сунется, чтобы казино, например, поставить... Или еще какую-то хрень. Увы, других вариантов отстоять город от варварских планов по застройке не вижу. Ведь это не значит, что в дар чиновникам... Он является собственником земель, при этом никто не может там ничего строить, продать или хоть как-то проводить отчуждение земель. Вот что после смерти сего благодетеля будет - большой вопрос.


 Ну так вы ж всё в своём посте извратили: выкупивший землю и не подумал возвращать её тем, у которых выкупил, а оставил в своей собственности.  Что в корне противоречит вашей идее.
Конечно, если б нашёлся сумасшедший мультимиллионер, который выкупил бы склоны и сделал из них заповедник, это было бы решением.
У вас что - есть реальные кандидатуры на эту роль?

----------


## Rabin

> Увы, номер не пройдет.
> 
> Исполком внимательно рассмотрит Ваше решение и сообщит, что данная территория отнесена к категории земель рекреационного назначения, а потому не предназначена для индивидуального строительства. Еще могут припомнить, что эта территория является частью элемента благоустройства города (зеленых насаждений) и по закону должна быть в общем пользовании.


 Так не надо указывать что для садивныцтва или СГ,частного строительства и обслуживания ,задача не в том чтоб выделили ,а в том чтоб ни кому не выделили.
СПД к примеру указывает строительство фонтана общего пользования,
или благоустройства парка общего пользования,или строительство учебных заведений общественного пользования,культовых сооружений за свой счёт общественного пользования.
В Затоке такие вещи проходят, а в Одессе ,что другие законы ?
вроде и там и там Украина ?
Отказ оспаривается в суде.
Вы юрист и в суде оспариваете застройку,
и утверждаете, что такой номер не пройдёт ?

----------


## Rabin

> Никому нельзя, вот только право у нас используется достаточно выборочно.
> 
> Земля отдается не просто так, а под конкретную программу застройки, или для другого использования. Например, необработанную в течение нескольких лет землю с/х назначения по нашим законам вполне могут отобрать.


 отобрать могут ,но срок указывается в решении и кадастр в нарушении сроков и будет виновен,достаточно сдать туда документы... и лет 5 я вам гарантирую исполнение землевпорядных робит....

----------


## Rabin

По Затоке бегал мужичёк и всё пробивал строительство и эксплуатацию "школы сёрфинга", своего добился ,но денег на изготовление тех-документации и проэкта не нашёл( на своих условиях),теперь сроки прошли, но прошло 7 лет...

----------


## Destin

Rabin прав, подать документы на землеотвод можно и даже нужно. Как минимум, будет чем апеллировать - миханикам дали, а нам нет. А как максимум, затянуть процесс, чтобы другим "миханикам" не перепало.

----------


## Буджак

> Конечно, если б нашёлся сумасшедший мультимиллионер, который выкупил бы склоны и сделал из них заповедник, это было бы решением.


 Так и я об этом... Увы, среди наших земляков нет никого. кто интересовался бы городом и имел бы денег не меньше, чем Дерипаска.

----------


## AleksDoctor

Вы тут говорите о том что делать, что делать а вот там же http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=1772&p=sin написано "Секретарь комиссии Павел Унгурян предложил «обратиться через средства массовой информации к горожанам: они принесут сотни заявок о создании зеленых площадок». Члены комиссии поддержали идею коллеги."
Можно понести заявки по созданию зелёных площадок на склонах, думаю у любителей склонов найдётся лопата, грабли и 50р на саженцы чтоб выйти прибрать их и посадить дерево!
А вообще строительство пошло бешенными темпами, Эдя видать боицца шо не успеет насобирать денег на Виллу в Хайфе. 
Конечно для того чтобы препятствовать застройке склонов не нужно выдумывать ещё одну общественную организацию если уже есть "НАДО". просто нужно поменьше лялякать о любви г городу и склонам *а реально делать!*, а вот до этого как я понял уже времени не хватает, и т.д. Не зря ведь в воскресенье не больше десяти человек собралось!
Похеряют и город весь и склоны и парки пока мы тут с Вами трендеть будем....
Клятвенно обещаю если что-то будет 10-11 прийти, воздухом подышать не помешает

----------


## AleksDoctor

Есчё было бы реально сегодня с "гарантом" увидедтся с всякими там транспорантами и тому подобным. Тогда б можно было и на общегосударственые каналы выйти, и шумиху поднять посерьёзнее! Ведь "гарант" на Эдика в принципе и так должен быть не очень настроенным в связи с обращением Львовян! Он бы мог хоть (как обычно) дать "розпорядження генпрокуратурі розібратися з питань відчудження земель м. Одеси". А она б по приезду хоть на месячишко шороха бы навела, хотя конечнол ничего бы и не решила.
Просмотрел проект застройки на сайте Михаников, он настолько бездарен, это по ходу если всё так построят то с верхней площадки моря то и не видать будет!!!!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

AleksDoctor - отличная идея! 
Предлагаю взять на вооружение и, если еще позволяет погода, провести акцию по посадке деревьев на склонах - с обязательным привлечением СМИ.

----------


## OAS

Зачем Одессе сумасшедший мультимиллионер, нам просто нужен «сумасшедший» пусть даже миллионер  мэр. Которому не интересно будет продавать склоны.

----------


## job2001

> Зачем Одессе сумасшедший мультимиллионер, нам просто нужен «сумасшедший» пусть даже миллионер  мэр. Которому не интересно будет продавать склоны.


 Вы не боитесь того, что любой сумасшедший мультимиллионер хочет стать сумасшедшим миллиардером? :smileflag:  Так что только общественный контроль...

----------


## Буджак

Мэр нужен порядочный. Увы, это совершенно невероятно!

----------


## job2001

> Мэр нужен порядочный. Увы, это совершенно невероятно!


 Откуда такая вера в доброго барина? Любой мер станет непорядочным если будет отсутсвовать контроль, как у нас.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Давайте не будем отвлекаться от темы*

----------


## AleksDoctor

> AleksDoctor - отличная идея! 
> Предлагаю взять на вооружение и, если еще позволяет погода, провести акцию по посадке деревьев на склонах - с обязательным привлечением СМИ.


 Ну это сделать проще простого! тем более как законопослушные граждане можем выйти и выполнить указ "гаранта" http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=1041%2F2007 прямо на месте предпологаемой застройки Миханиками! 
правда надо так смотреть шоб не отобрать хлеб у госслужащих, а то я как там работал нас постоянно на посадку гоняли!
Предлагаю создать инициативную группу! Если кто будет за! и с лопатой, саженцы думаю можно будет под посадку и так в Горзелентресте взять (это их прямая работа, тока рады будут шо им помогут!)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Только вот надеяться на Горзелентрест нечего... У них по их инвентарным спискам на склонах вообще нет деревьев...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Ну это сделать проще простого! тем более как законопослушные граждане можем выйти и выполнить указ "гаранта" http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=1041%2F2007 прямо на месте предпологаемой застройки Миханиками!


 Харроший указ!
Самое время добиваться его исполнения.

Сколько времени давалось на утвержение планов? Три дня?
*Планы - в студию!*




> Просмотрел проект застройки на сайте Михаников, он настолько бездарен, это по ходу если всё так построят то с верхней площадки моря то и не видать будет!!!!


 Дык это и есть "морской фасад", отгораживающий море от Одессы - и Одессу от моря   :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Так не надо указывать что для садивныцтва или СГ,частного строительства и обслуживания ,задача не в том чтоб выделили ,а в том чтоб ни кому не выделили.


 Я не юрист.

Но несмотря на это, режим использования земель рекреационного назначения очень прост: на них можно строить только "объекты стационарной рекреации". На недавнем судебном заседании я обосновал, почему, в частности, "гостиницы с апартаментами" таковыми не являются.

По логике и букве закона, эти земли однозначно должны быть территориями общего пользования, никакое ограничение не может быть установлено. На практике городские власти считают весь город своей собственностью, и небезосновательно. Например, в отсутствие генплана (и даже при его наличии) сессия горсовета запросто может перевести эту землю, например, в категорию земель дорожного хозяйства и передать для строительства автомагистрали, как, в принципе, и планируется.

----------


## AleksDoctor

> Только вот надеяться на Горзелентрест нечего... У них по их инвентарным спискам на склонах вообще нет деревьев...


 А Вы эти самые инвентарные списки видели? 
Так в Одессе инвентаризация земель и деревьев будет длится до тех пор пока всё по карманам не разберут! 
Тем не менее в 2006 году над Ланжероном держслужбой, при поддержке (в качестве саженцев и рекомендаций) Горзелентреста были посажены деревья! Фото могу предоставить! А о том что числится в нашем городе, а что не числится узнаем мы к сожалению только после того как всё уже будет поделено по частным рукам (карманам). 
Не надо запаковывать часто меняющееся начальство зелентреста и  сотрудников которые ежегодно озеленяют город в одну упаковку! Там тоже уверен работают люди которым не безразлична судьба Одесских склонов!

----------


## Destin

> Я не юрист.
> 
> Но несмотря на это, режим использования земель рекреационного назначения очень прост: на них можно строить только "объекты стационарной рекреации". На недавнем судебном заседании я обосновал, почему, в частности, "гостиницы с апартаментами" таковыми не являются.
> 
> По логике и букве закона, эти земли однозначно должны быть территориями общего пользования, никакое ограничение не может быть установлено. На практике городские власти считают весь город своей собственностью, и небезосновательно. Например, в отсутствие генплана (и даже при его наличии) сессия горсовета запросто может перевести эту землю, например, в категорию земель дорожного хозяйства и передать для строительства автомагистрали, как, в принципе, и планируется.


 Значит надо указать в заявлении, что прошу выделить мне землю для строительства "объекта стационарной рекреации". Если таких заявлений будет 200, то можно пока еще свободные склоны "застолбить".
Если откжут -  в суд идти. Пока суд да дело, другие "миханики" не смогут захапать. А там глядишь и Эдичка на чемоданы.

----------


## Rabin

Я пользуюсь вот этим справочником

----------


## staer

> Вы тут говорите о том что делать, что делать а вот там же http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=1772&p=sin написано "Секретарь комиссии Павел Унгурян предложил «обратиться через средства массовой информации к горожанам: они принесут сотни заявок о создании зеленых площадок». Члены комиссии поддержали идею коллеги."
> Можно понести заявки по созданию зелёных площадок на склонах, думаю у любителей склонов найдётся лопата, грабли и 50р на саженцы чтоб выйти прибрать их и посадить дерево!


 Так.. это... Вы научите, куда идти, кому писать,
а лучше выложить примерный текст..
и пойду, и напишу!!! Бюрократию надо давить бюрократией - мое скромное мнение.

----------


## JN

> А Вы эти самые инвентарные списки видели? 
> Так в Одессе инвентаризация земель и деревьев будет длится до тех пор пока всё по карманам не разберут! 
> Тем не менее в 2006 году над Ланжероном держслужбой, при поддержке (в качестве саженцев и рекомендаций) Горзелентреста были посажены деревья! Фото могу предоставить! ....
> Не надо запаковывать часто меняющееся начальство зелентреста и  сотрудников которые ежегодно озеленяют город в одну упаковку! Там тоже уверен работают люди которым не безразлична судьба Одесских склонов!


 Ну-ну. Кто видел, кто не видел, а некорые рассылали запросы, и ответы имеют. Вот, например, копия ответа на запрос в "Управление экологической безопасности" горсовета, подписаный его начальником Б.И.Киндюком №315/25 от 04.04.06г. Сканера под рукой нет - привожу фрагмент:

"Згідно рішення виконкому Одеської міської ради від 02.10.2002 р. №315 "Про проведення інвентарізації та утримання зелених насаджень в місті Одесі" визначено перелік парків та скверів загального користування, вишезазначені теріторії не були віднесені до категорії скверів та парків."

И с тех пор, с 2001 г. парк "Юбилейный" действительно в составе парков Одессы не упоминается, а до того не то, что в составе, даже в книжках краеведческих фигурировал.

Еще не все, сейчас из Зелентреста поищу...

----------


## АТ

> AleksDoctor - отличная идея! 
> Предлагаю взять на вооружение и, если еще позволяет погода, провести акцию по посадке деревьев на склонах - с обязательным привлечением СМИ.


 А что, тех деревьев, что там есть, уже недостаточно?
Не надо изобретать велосипед. Надо ТУПО защищать имеющийся статус: РЕКРЕАЦИОННАЯ ЗОНА. Говоря по-человечески - зона отдыха горожан и гостей города. И недопустимо на месте этой зоны что-нибудь делать другое.
И всё.

----------


## JN

Согласен с предидущим оратором!
Но, есть "но"! Защищать - это активное действие, поэтому лучше делать что-нибудь, хоть деревья сажать, привлекая к этой теме максимум внимания, чем не делать ничего, и оставлять эту тему в тени.

----------


## Destin

А кто ответственен за выполнение указа гаранта: http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/law...eg=1041%2F2007

Зелентрест?

----------


## АТ

> Согласен с предидущим оратором!
> Но, есть "но"! Защищать - это активное действие, поэтому лучше делать что-нибудь, хоть деревья сажать, привлекая к этой теме максимум внимания, чем не делать ничего, и оставлять эту тему в тени.


 Сажать нужно не деревья - это всё детство и никого не остановит - а тех, кто собирается на месте этих деревьев устроить торговлю ОБЩЕЙ землёй.
А для этого нужно ТУПО долбить в одну точку: где бумаги о присвоении Склонам статуса рекреационной зоны? Если они утверждены - то где находятся, а если не утверждены - то почему? 
Давайте срочно утверждать!

----------


## Destin

> Сажать нужно не деревья - это всё детство и никого не остановит - а тех, кто собирается на месте этих деревьев устроить торговлю ОБЩЕЙ землёй.
> А для этого нужно ТУПО долбить в одну точку: где бумаги о присвоении Склонам статуса рекреационной зоны? Если они утверждены - то где находятся, а если не утверждены - то почему? 
> Давайте срочно утверждать!


 Кого вы посадите? Депутатов, которые проголосовали "за" или мэра, который все это организовал? Вот это таки детство.

----------


## AlexOdessit

А можно поступить так, как делали в Штатах в 20-х годах XX века:
в цемент и в воду... %). Шучу - не хочется пачкать руки и воду.

----------


## JN

> А для этого нужно ТУПО долбить в одну точку: где бумаги о присвоении Склонам статуса рекреационной зоны? Если они утверждены - то где находятся, а если не утверждены - то почему? 
> Давайте срочно утверждать!


 Я ведь сказал, что я согласен, но объясните, будьте так добры, недетский АЛГОРИТМ долбления и т.д. И будем. А пока нет его, то и выбор меду тем чтоб предпринимать что-то или ничего не предпринимать.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> А для этого нужно ТУПО долбить в одну точку: где бумаги о присвоении Склонам статуса рекреационной зоны? Если они утверждены - то где находятся, а если не утверждены - то почему? 
> Давайте срочно утверждать!


 На запрос Хозяйственного суда Одесской области (судья Ирина Малярчук) Управление земельных ресурсов одесского горсовета после долгих мучительных родов дало официальный ответ, что территория, выделенная под застройку "Миханиками", является частью земель рекреационного назначения. Справка за подписью ЕМНИП г-жи Коврижных имеется в материалах дела.

"Бумаги" - это генплан и данные земельного кадастра.

----------


## АТ

Вот уже и вырисовывается алгоритм. Значит, в Генплане и в земельном кадастре эти земли идут как рекреационные.
Нарушение уже налицо и зафиксировано документально. 
Теперь остаётся выяснить, кто конкретно принимал решение о застройке в рекреационной зоне.  Потому что эти безадресные обвинения типа "горсовет", "мэр" ничего не дают и никого не пугают.
А вот КОНКРЕТНАЯ фамилия - уже пугает... Её владельца.

----------


## Destin

> Вот уже и вырисовывается алгоритм. Значит, в Генплане и в земельном кадастре эти земли идут как рекреационные.
> Нарушение уже налицо и зафиксировано документально. 
> Теперь остаётся выяснить, кто конкретно принимал решение о застройке в рекреационной зоне.  Потому что эти безадресные обвинения типа "горсовет", "мэр" ничего не дают и никого не пугают.
> А вот КОНКРЕТНАЯ фамилия - уже пугает... Её владельца.


 Принимали решение депутаты горсовета. Фамилии тех, кто конкретно голосовал "ЗА" можно посмотреть в этой теме.
http://www.nego.com.ua/pravoedelo/article07/gorod/24_3.shtml

----------


## Destin

Миханики планируют начало строительства в следующем году, а закончат его через 8 лет. Для подъезда строительной техники построят новую дорогу, которая пройдет от Таможенной площади к парку Шевченко по верхней части склона. Именно с нее и начнется строительство.

http://www.gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2007/11/08/120403.html

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Миханики за свой счет построят дорогу?

----------


## job2001

В том то и проблема - нет коллективной ответсвенности, поэтому за любое решение принятое горсоветом никто отвественности нести не может, могу его в судебном порядке обжаловать, приостановить и т.п., но вот отвественности за него никто не понесет. Если конечно вы не докажете что кто-то получил взятку :smileflag:  да и то - свои же депутаты и отмажут

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Вот уже и вырисовывается алгоритм. Значит, в Генплане и в земельном кадастре эти земли идут как рекреационные.
> Нарушение уже налицо и зафиксировано документально.


 Уже две судебные инстанции не усмотрели в этом никакого нарушения или криминала. Первая тупо проигнорировала данный факт, вторая оставила решение первой в силе. Мотивацию такого решения мы должны были получит еще в понедельник, терпеливо ждем.

Что касается Михаников, они мотивировали свою поддержку позиции горсовета так. Земля - собственность территориальной громады, горсовет - ее законный представитель и распорядитель городским имуществом. Во власти горсовета - изменить целевое назначение земель на какое угодно другое. А следовательно, горсоветовское решение о землеотводе, принятое с нарушением установленного законом порядка использования земель по целевому назначению - закону не противоречит...

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Уже две судебные инстанции не усмотрели в этом никакого нарушения или криминала. Первая тупо проигнорировала данный факт, вторая оставила решение первой в силе. Мотивацию такого решения мы должны были получит еще в понедельник, терпеливо ждем.
> 
> Что касается Михаников, они мотивировали свою поддержку позиции горсовета так. Земля - собственность территориальной громады, горсовет - ее законный представитель и распорядитель городским имуществом. Во власти горсовета - изменить целевое назначение земель на какое угодно другое. А следовательно, горсоветовское решение о землеотводе, принятое с нарушением установленного законом порядка использования земель по целевому назначению - закону не противоречит...


 Уважаемый Сергей Дибров! К сожалению, в терминах существующих на данный момент на Украине законов - никакой суд вам не поможет. У вас неверное понимание, что хорошие законы на Украине - уже существуют, их просто не выполняют злобные горсоветовцы во главе с мэром. Не обсуждая моральные качества вышеупомянутых товарищей, можно лишь заметить, что именно в рамках существующих законов - они могут строить в рекреационной зоне. С некоторыми ограничениями - но могут. В то время, как в парковых зонах - строительство запрещено. Поэтому, спасти ситуацию со склонами может только народное возмущение по этому конкретному поводу. И если склоны вам так дороги - вам надо искать контакты в Греции, искать откуда вообще взялись эти Миханики и поднимать волну против них на их Родине (если это - их Родина). Вам надо апеллировать к тамошнему общественному мнению и жать не на то, что нарушаются какие-то существующие на данный момент у вас законы (как вы сейчас делаете), а на то, что Механики - из корыстных соображений пользуются несовершенством существующего законодательства в молодой демократической стране Украина, находящейся в самом начале транзиции к рыночным отношениям и причиняют своими действиями громадный вред имиджу Греции в Украине. Вам надо собрать как можно более представительное собрание и от его имени составить письмо в природоохранное министерство Украины (я не знаю как оно называется, но знаю - что оно существует), посольство Греции, и аналогичное письмо в природоохранные органы Европейского Союза членом которого она является и членом которого так стремится стать Украина. Ваш аргумент, что нарушается существующий на Украине закон - несостоятелен. Вы должны изменить аргументацию и написать о том, что а) существует единственный документ, на основании которого городские власти принимают позорное решение по уменьшению общественного пространства (public space) в пользу своих коммерческих интересов - Генплан мохнатого советского года, когда Советская власть манкировала мнением своего населения и никаких процедур народного обсуждения этот Генплан вообще не предусматривал. Прошедшие в виде фигового листка обсуждения - никакой законной силы для власти не имеют и состоялись только для отвода глаз.
б) обсуждения готовящегося Генплана  - тоже не было и никакого feedback при его подготовке ваша власть не хочет, действуя вопреки принципам, провозглашаемым вашим Президентом Ющенко: народовластие в сочетании с контролем избирателей за действиями властей всех уровней. в)но даже принятие этого пусть и заведомо несовершенного нового Генплана - городская власть панически боится и стремится отобрать общественное пространство в угоду коммерческим лоббистам до его принятия. г) требуйте, чтобы наряду с Генпланом - городская власть начала работу над Кодексом городского правового зонирования по западноевропейскому образцу - с четкими критериями зонирования и четким описанием процедур внесения поправок в зонирование. д) до принятия такового кодекса - должен быть объявлен мораторий на строительство таких крупных объектов, как застройка склонов. е) опубликуйте это письмо в интернете - пусть его подпишут как можно большее количество местных людей. Апеллируйте к будущим поколениям, к изменению климата и прочим модным вещам, направьте этот письмо в как можно большее количество не только украинских, но и зарубежных инстанций, обратитесь в громадное количество работающих на Украине природоохранных проектов, работающих на деньги ЕС - опишите ситуацию, там достаточно много квалифицированных неравнодушных людей - вам обязательно помогут. Вообще странно, что в стране где существует такое жесткое противостояние различных политических сил и постоянно существует угроза перевыборов вы пытаетесь решить такой конфликт - на локальном уровне, апеллируя только к местным властям. У вас в стране конфликт оранжевых и Партии регионов - а вы не знаете что делать? Апеллируйте к обоим политическим силам - посмотрите кто откликнется, но дайте им знать, что кроме них - вы будете апеллировать и в органы европейского и международного природоохранного контроля и правозащитничества. Без перевода этого конфликта в политическую плоскость - ничего у вас не получится, ибо формально, по совковым законам (а других в области городского зонирования и древнему одесскому Генплану - просто пока нет в наличии) - местная власть права. И построит все, что захочет с любым третьеразрядным инвестором, каковым является никому не известная компашка Механики с непонятными корнями и непонятным капиталом, в активе у которой - только центр Афина (неважного строительного качества), жадность, наглость и обусловленная этим предельная толерантость к сомнительным в легальном отношении решениям  городских властей Одессы.

----------


## Скрытик

Смотрим Диброва по АТВ.

----------


## JN

Даже ведущая растерялась, когда увидела, что на самую сложную тему осталось так мало времени.

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю что стОит заранее о таких выступлениях сообщать - я совершенно случайно наткнулся - не перевариваю канал с Кваснюком...

----------


## JN

> - не перевариваю канал с Кваснюком...


 Что поделаешь! "Ручные" СМИ НАДО не жалуют.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще одна ссылка по поводу парка "Пионерский" и Приморского бульвара.
http://news.24.ua/news/economics/18621/

----------


## Etor

> Миханики за свой счет построят дорогу?


 Да, за свой. А потом город может продлить ее дальше, к Аркадии за свой счет, если захочет. Информация получена непосредственно в офисе Михаников

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Уважаемый Сергей Дибров! К сожалению, в терминах существующих на данный момент на Украине законов - никакой суд вам не поможет. У вас неверное понимание, что хорошие законы на Украине - уже существуют, их просто не выполняют злобные горсоветовцы во главе с мэром. Не обсуждая моральные качества вышеупомянутых товарищей, можно лишь заметить, что именно в рамках существующих законов - они могут строить в рекреационной зоне. С некоторыми ограничениями - но могут. В то время, как в парковых зонах - строительство запрещено. Поэтому, спасти ситуацию со склонами может только народное возмущение по этому конкретному поводу...


 Большое спасибо за ценные советы. Вынужден Вас огорчить: нарушение целевого назначения - всего лишь одна из наших многочисленных претензий к данному решению. Неужели Вы думаете, что мы упустили из виду моменты, как нарушения Водного кодекса (в части ограничений хозяйственной деятельности в водоохранной зоне), Закона Украины "О курортах" (в части соблюдения границ санитарных округов), Закона Украины "О благоустройстве населенных пунктов"? Неужели Вы думаете, что мы не обратили внимание суда на нарушения Закона Украины "О градостроительстве", Орхузской ковенции, ландшафтной конвенции, Земельного кодекса Украины (в части соблюдения обязательных процедур при отводе земли)? Неужели Вы считаете, что мы не наводили справки о компании "Миханики", не посещали и не передавали письма в греческое консульство, не противодействовали застройке на пиар-фронте?

Но, в любом случае, мне импонирует Ваша энергия. Надеюсь, вы примените ее в реале в самом ближайшем будущем - например, при утверждении нового Генплана.

----------


## maserati

тут уже кто-то спрашивал, но ответа не получил. Что такое склоны Жовтневого района и чем их собираются застраивать? Это последние станции Фонтана?

----------


## Скрытик

Опять Дибров на АТВ и опять молчим...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Жовтневого района как такового нет. По старым границам - это склоны в районе парка Шевченко и Отрады (если я не ошибаюсь). 

Следите за новостями в этой ветке и на ТВ. Они будут уже завтра.

----------


## Скрытик

Жовтневый и Приморский район разделялись улицей М.Арнаутской. При этом левая сторона (по ходу движения) была в Жовтневом районе а правая в Приморском.

----------


## Andrey Borkov

А я Диброва все больше  по Граду вижу.

----------


## Omega

Кайзер, я тебя с компанией только-что по АРТу видела.

----------


## Rabin

Все действия направленные на противодействие застройке склонов ,
по сути бесполезны ,готовятся изменения законодательства в части развития туризма и эти изменения какраз касаются застройки береговой линии Украины,в том, что изменения будут приняты с учётом пожелания застройщиков сомневаться не приходится.
Наиболие эфективным способом получить своё это воспользоваться грантированным законным правом каждого гражданина Украины в получении БЕСПЛАТНО 10 соток земли по месту жительства.
А вот попытаться стать "соседом" прогресс строя или механиков вполне вероятно,поскольку землеотвод уже идёт полным ходом.

----------


## Lerik

А вот вам наглядный образец 



Правда не радует?

----------


## Destin

В предстоящую субботу жители Одесской области высадят на территории региона более миллиона саженцев. Об этом шла речь на сегодняшнем аппаратном совещании в обладминистрации, передает корреспондент «Одесинформа». 
17 ноября по всей Украине пройдет акция по озеленению страны «Наследие поколений». Поскольку в прошлом году в Одесском регионе в ее рамках было высажено более миллиона саженцев, в этом году надо посадить не меньше, заявил и. о. губернатора Николай Сердюк. 
По его распоряжению, руководители структурных подразделений обладминистрации, школ и вузов обеспечат команды для участия в акции.

http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=1909&p=sin

----------


## sergei_1985

Короче!!!
Все так и будут ходить вокруг да около???
Находим место сборов. Я думаю администрация форума сможет раскинуть всем форумчанам данные о месте и времени провождения + что необходимо взять с собой.
17 число не загорами. Привлечение СМИ - это я думаю не проблема. В том числе и на Украинском уровне. Пусть Украина знает, на что способна Одесса со своими Одесситами.
Чем скорее мы это начнем обсуждать и наши планы, тем более мы покажем себя.
+ это реклама для форума.
+ возможность провести форумовку.
Пока я от всей этой идеи вижу +.

Ну так что скажете? Что мы делаем? Одесситы наконец-то покажут на что они способны вместе?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

17 ноября состоится высадка деревьев на территории парка "Юбилейный". Репортаж с, так сказать, разведки местности, показывали по АРТу.

----------


## Destin

> В предстоящую субботу жители Одесской области высадят на территории региона более миллиона саженцев. Об этом шла речь на сегодняшнем аппаратном совещании в обладминистрации, передает корреспондент «Одесинформа». 
> 17 ноября по всей Украине пройдет акция по озеленению страны «Наследие поколений». Поскольку в прошлом году в Одесском регионе в ее рамках было высажено более миллиона саженцев, в этом году надо посадить не меньше, заявил и. о. губернатора Николай Сердюк. 
> По его распоряжению, руководители структурных подразделений обладминистрации, школ и вузов обеспечат команды для участия в акции.
> 
> http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=1909&p=sin


 Может обратиться к Сердюку за помощью по высадке деревьев в "Юбилейном"?

----------


## Desdichado

> 17 ноября состоится высадка деревьев на территории парка "Юбилейный". Репортаж с, так сказать, разведки местности, показывали по АРТу.


 Кто знает, куда обращаться, чтоб принять участие в акции?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Просто следите за этой веткой. Место сбора - на Трассе Здоровья над яхтклубом, там, где написано на асфальте "Защитим склоны от застройки". О времени сообщу позднее. 

P.S. Желательно принести лопату.

----------


## Desdichado

> Просто следите за этой веткой. Место сбора - на Трассе Здоровья над яхтклубом, там, где написано на асфальте "Защитим склоны от застройки". О времени сообщу позднее. 
> 
> P.S. Желательно принести лопату.


 Место это я знаю. Лопату - постараюсь, думаю не проблема.
А саженцы ??

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Саженцы мы будем пробивать через Зелентрест.

----------


## Destin

> Саженцы мы будем пробивать через Зелентрест.


 А станет ли Зелентрест выделять саженцы, когда узнает в каком месте планируется их высадка?

----------


## Destin

Об этом агентству «Репортер» сообщила пресс-служба облгосадминистрации. Данное мероприятие пройдет в рамках исполнения Указа Президента Украины Виктора Ющенко о проведении акции «Озеленение страны - наследие будущих поколений!» и соответствующего распоряжения Одесской облгосадминистрации. *Все участники субботника получат необходимый инвентарь для уборки парка*, будут также задействованы машины для вывоза мусора.

http://tikva.odessa.ua/news/?news=7555

Склоны - это ведь тоже часть парка Шевченко?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

"Юбилейный" числится филиалом парка Шевченко.

----------


## Destin

> "Юбилейный" числится филиалом парка Шевченко.


 Отлично! Тогда, думаю, можно у них получить инвентарь для высадки наших деревьев.

----------


## sergei_1985

Интересно. Инвентарь там дадут или лучше ведра и лопату собой брать?
Просто не охота шоб нас лохонули в этом плане

----------


## sergei_1985

> "Юбилейный" числится филиалом парка Шевченко.


 Ага. Это бы еще и объяснить городским властям. Еще и так шоб до их дошло это

----------


## JN

> Ага. Это бы еще и объяснить городским властям. Еще и так шоб до их дошло это


 Тут тосно без лопаты не обойтись!

----------


## sergei_1985

> Тут тосно без лопаты не обойтись!


 Это точно.
А давайте еще и своих друзей подключим. Я уверен, что у каждого найдется хотя бы пару человек, которые тоже захотят посадить деревце.

----------


## zarema

<В основном на склонах я гуляю с собакой (гдето он может гулять)
но судя по количеству мусора... там только мусорят и никогда не убирают за собой, по причине готовящейся застройки,т.е., сделать всё непригодным для отдыха.>


А кто мусорит? Сами же люди.Как посмотришь что остается после отдыхаюших,просто ужас какои то. НаблюдаЮ НА ПЛЯЖЕ КАК ЛЮДИ ЕДЯТ СЕМЕЧКИ И ПЛЮЮТ в песок,причем даже не платном пляже,а что делается за городом после маевок?! Етоже катастрофа! Люди! Даваите быть людьми,а не свинями.Конечно приезжие сильно мусорят,но и среди одесситов встыречаются такие.Такое впечатление,что в последнии раз пришли на ето место.просто сердце кровью обливается.Етоже наш город!! Нам жить в нем. А в парадных кто мусорит? Не мы ли с вами?
Может не совсем по теме,но все же!!! Вот у властеи,неверное такие мысли и возникают:"Все равно свинарник на склонах,а даваите их застроим".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Уж поверьте, у властей мысли о свинарнике возникают разве что для отмазки от нас с вами. Им на этот свинарник глубоко наплевать, затона деньги, которые можно получить от этих склонов - не наплевать.

----------


## Destin

> Уж поверьте, у властей мысли о свинарнике возникают разве что для отмазки от нас с вами. Им на этот свинарник глубоко наплевать, затона деньги, которые можно получить от этих склонов - не наплевать.


 А замусоренные склоны - это еще один аргумент для властей при выделении их под застройку. Так мол и так, дорогие граждане, денег в бюджете на благоустройство нету, надо искать инвестора, который все облагородит. Щас! миханики и костусевы разбежались вкладывать деньги в благоустройство. Для них благоустройство - это закатать все в асфальт!

----------


## zarema

Ну qто понятно,что им наплевать.Но, нам то не наплевать. Так даваите начнем с того, что хотябы не мусорить.

Меня заинтересовали слова в одном посте: Можно получить свои законные 10 соток".
А как получтиь? Что бесплатно прям поити и получить? А где их раздают?

----------


## Desdichado

> Просто следите за этой веткой. Место сбора - на Трассе Здоровья над яхтклубом, там, где написано на асфальте "Защитим склоны от застройки". О времени сообщу позднее. 
> 
> P.S. Желательно принести лопату.


 В котором часу начинается акция? Выдадут ли инвентарь?

----------


## Лисица

нас это тоже интересовало... уже несколько дней....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

К сожалению, все приходится отменять. Главная причина - разрешения от Зелентреста на высадку деревьяв в указанном месте нет. Делать это без санкции от Зелентреста - просто глупо.

Поэтому все переносится на следующую субботу. За это время все желающие принять участие - пишите мне в личку.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

Однозначно - за застройку. Но не бездумную, а комлексно решённую в рамках тех задач, что стоят сейчас перед нами, а именно, берегоукрепление, намывка пляжей, создание цивилизованной инфраструктуры берега, лесонасаждений в парковых зонах. Естесственно, _все_ склоны застраивать вряд ли целесообразно в смысле экологии и интересов одесситов, но от этого в принципе никуда не уйти, нужно просто решить эту задачу с умом, а не заниматься нигилизмом типа "не отдадим из принципа ни пяди мусорки!" Ведь вопрос по склонам назрел уже давно. В таком состоянии, в каком они находятся сейчас, оставлять их - слишком большая роскошь. А высадкой десятка деревьев проблему не решить - это как мёртвому припарка. Тут нужны серьёзные мероприятия и серьёзные капиталовложения.

----------


## Destin

> К сожалению, все приходится отменять. Главная причина - разрешения от Зелентреста на высадку деревьяв в указанном месте нет. Делать это без санкции от Зелентреста - просто глупо.
> 
> Поэтому все переносится на следующую субботу. За это время все желающие принять участие - пишите мне в личку.


 А так ли важно разрешение от Зелентреста? Если мы посадим деревья без их великодушного разрешения и во исполнения указа гаранта , они что придут их выкорчовывать?

----------


## Desdichado

> Однозначно - за застройку. Но не бездумную, а комлексно решённую в рамках тех задач, что стоят сейчас перед нами, а именно, берегоукрепление, намывка пляжей, создание цивилизованной инфраструктуры берега, лесонасаждений в парковых зонах. Естесственно, _все_ склоны застраивать вряд ли целесообразно в смысле экологии и интересов одесситов, но от этого в принципе никуда не уйти, нужно просто решить эту задачу с умом, а не заниматься нигилизмом типа "не отдадим из принципа ни пяди мусорки!" Ведь вопрос по склонам назрел уже давно. В таком состоянии, в каком они находятся сейчас, оставлять их - слишком большая роскошь. А высадкой десятка деревьев проблему не решить - это как мёртвому припарка. Тут нужны серьёзные мероприятия и серьёзные капиталовложения.


 Что касается берегоукрепления, то работы идут грандиозные, причем уже давно. Отлично укрепляют берег по всему одесскому побережью, особенно на склонах - виллы на 10 - 16 станциях Фонтана, высотки в Юбилейном, какие-то непонятные высотки в Аркадии у самой воды.
Намывка пляжей - после штормов я лично убедился (правда еще не окончательно, летом будем посмотреть) в лажевости этого проекта.
Лесонасаждения в парковых зонах уже существуют, лет пятьдесят. Их создавать не нужно.
Юбилейный парк и склоны 10 - 16 ст. Б.Ф. - это не "мусорка". Это зеленые легкие Одессы и место отдыха многих нормальных людей.

----------


## Desdichado

Кстати, на 13 Фонтана, прямо возле бывшей концертной площадки, что на третьем от моря ярусе, уже вырубили деревья и кусты и яростно сверлят грунт для взятия проб. Думаю, будут строить там что-то вроде коттеджей, которые уже строяться немного дальше, в сторону 16-й.

----------


## Скрытик

> Кстати, на 13 Фонтана, прямо возле бывшей концертной площадки, что на третьем от моря ярусе, уже вырубили деревья и кусты и яростно сверлят грунт для взятия проб. Думаю, будут строить там что-то вроде коттеджей, которые уже строяться немного дальше, в сторону 16-й.


 Там многоэтажка будет. Идиотизм непобедим - у меня такое чувство что в ближайшем десятилетии море заберет себе не один гектар склонов

----------


## Destin

> Там многоэтажка будет. Идиотизм непобедим - у меня такое чувство что в ближайшем десятилетии море заберет себе не один гектар склонов


 А нельзя чтобы море начало с Думской площади? :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Не согласен! Это мой любимый кусок старой ОДессы!

----------


## Скрытик

> А нельзя чтобы море начало с Думской площади?


 Боюсь что к этому все идет

----------


## Desdichado

> Там многоэтажка будет. Идиотизм непобедим - у меня такое чувство что в ближайшем десятилетии море заберет себе не один гектар склонов


 А где можно посмотреть информацию про многоэтажку?

----------


## Скрытик

> А где можно посмотреть информацию про многоэтажку?


 Это на уровне слухов, но я склонен им доверять - еще летом собирались строить.

----------


## JN

> Однозначно - за застройку... нужно просто решить эту задачу с умом... Тут нужны серьёзные мероприятия и серьёзные капиталовложения.


 Чтобы решать что-либо с умом, нужно его как минимум иметь. Или, хоть элементарные знания. Чтобы говорить об этом - тоже.
Сторить многоэтажки на склонах дорого настолько, что это не под силу не только какому-то там "инвестору", типа Михаников, но даже приличному государству(я не имею ввиду Украину). Советский Союз израсходовал только на берегоукрепление МИЛЛИАРДЫ советских рублей(считайте долларов), и на содержание кажого километра одесского берега тратил в год 2 миллиона долларов(современный пересчет). А суммы, которые анонсируют на берегоукрепление наши гурвицо-кучуки, даже коментировать не хочется. Не говоря уже об инженерной стороне вопроса. Кот Да Винчи, Вы в этом что-то понимаете?
Поделитесь, как положить на одну чашу весов 16 кг., а на другую ничего, и чтоб при этом сохранялось равновесие. Такая хрень, я думал, получается только у местной Фемиды.
На сегодняшний день, со всеми их "берегоукреплениями", вопрос сползания всх их высоток, вместе с их свайными полями - это вопрос времени. И вот риторический вопрос: а успеют они "добежать до Канадской границы"?

----------


## Omega

Проект курортного комплекса на 13-й фонтана

----------


## Desdichado

> Чтобы решать что-либо с умом, нужно его как минимум иметь. Или, хоть элементарные знания. Чтобы говорить об этом - тоже.


 Как максимум, хотелось бы чтобы "строители" имели еще совесть. Но это уже роскошь :smileflag: 




> И вот риторический вопрос: а успеют они "добежать до Канадской границы"?


 Это Вас так сильно волнует их судьба и здоровье или хотите пуститься в погоню? :smileflag:  Мой ответ на риторический вопрос: "Успеют!"

----------


## Desdichado

> Проект курортного комплекса на 13-й фонтана


 Это ж надо! А к морю там будут пускать? :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

> Проект курортного комплекса на 13-й фонтана


 "Деревня хоббитов"?

----------


## Pumik

> Проект курортного комплекса на 13-й фонтана


 Omega, а где можно прочитать эту статью, оригинал?

Слухи относительно многоэтажки на склоне уже давно ходят среди жителей окресностей,но насколько это правда?
Зато с 11 по 13 станции ничего не будет построенно точно http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/8180/ наверное дабы обезопасить дома на верхней терассе.

Учитывая состояние склонов на 13 ст Фонтана, исторические факты и современные наблюдения, то как вообще такое можно допустить?!
http://www.geology.org.ua/igallery/v/marshruti/prichern/Odessa_Fontan/

----------


## Omega

Я сканировала страницу дом.ком за сентябрь этого года

----------


## Desdichado

> Зато с 11 по 13 станции ничего не будет построенно точно http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/8180/ *наверное дабы обезопасить дома на верхней терассе.*


  :smileflag: Нет, что Вы? Как Вы могли так плохо подумать о владельцах этих домов? 
ЗАО "Черноморец" это делает исключительно заботясь о большинстве жителей Одессы! :smileflag: 
Что особенно интересно, как это Горсовет согласился отдать этот кусок берега? Там же ж понастроить можно - мама не горюй!

----------


## Скрытик

> Слухи относительно многоэтажки на склоне уже давно ходят среди жителей окресностей,но насколько это правда?
> Зато с 11 по 13 станции ничего не будет построенно точно http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/8180/ наверное дабы обезопасить дома на верхней терассе.


 Занесут пару чемоданов денег и как приняли так и отменят

----------


## Destin

> ...Слухи относительно многоэтажки на склоне уже давно ходят среди жителей окресностей,но насколько это правда?
> Зато с 11 по 13 станции ничего не будет построенно точно http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/8180/ наверное дабы обезопасить дома на верхней терассе.


 Оч хороший документик! Особенно впечатляет: "...для благоустрою паркової зони, без права забудови та огорожі. "   :smileflag:  Когда Климову понадобится, вмиг изменит этот пунктик на "з правом забудови та огорожі" А пока, пусть участок побудет застолбленным.

----------


## Pumik

> Оч хороший документик! Особенно впечатляет: "...для благоустрою паркової зони, без права забудови та огорожі. "   Когда Климову понадобится, вмиг изменит этот пунктик на "з правом забудови та огорожі" А пока, пусть участок побудет застолбленным.


 ведь зоны действительно оползневые, поэтому сами себе они хуже не сделают, так что этот кусок максимум может быть загорожен, как в принципе уже загородили и укрепили свои кусочек соседи, жалко фоток нет, но кто там часто бывает поймет о чем я.

----------


## Destin

> ведь зоны действительно оползневые, поэтому сами себе они хуже не сделают, так что этот кусок максимум может быть загорожен, как в принципе уже загородили и укрепили свои кусочек соседи, жалко фоток нет, но кто там часто бывает поймет о чем я.


 Сами себе может и не сделают. А что у Климова-Шнайдера там дачи?

----------


## Pumik

> Сами себе может и не сделают. А что у Климова-Шнайдера там дачи?


 у друзей точно :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> ведь зоны действительно оползневые, поэтому сами себе они хуже не сделают, так что этот кусок максимум может быть загорожен, как в принципе уже загородили и *укрепили* свои кусочек соседи, жалко фоток нет, но кто там часто бывает поймет о чем я.


 Вы хоть представляете себе сумму денег для того что бы укрепить что-либо в том районе?

----------


## JN

> Это Вас так сильно волнует их судьба и здоровье или хотите пуститься в погоню?


 Да бежали бы уже, обещаю не преследовать :smileflag: , даже если прихватят то, что уже "прихватили". Главное быстрей, пока в Одессе еще хоть что-то есть.

----------


## Desdichado

> Да бежали бы уже, обещаю не преследовать, даже если прихватят то, что уже "прихватили". Главное быстрей, пока в Одессе еще хоть что-то есть.


 Убегут эти, прибегут другие. Чтоб этого не было, нужны активные действия, имхо. Впрочем, к революции не призываю...

----------


## v2ph7

куда не плюнь в одессе-попадешь в климова! он, что все скупил??? прямо раковая опухоль какая-то! климов убирайся назад в свой донецк! достало....

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Кот Да Винчи, Вы в этом что-то понимаете?


 Слушай, умник, я специально перечитал свой пост, чтобы понять, почему у тебя он вызвал такую неадекватную реакцию. И нашёл лишь одну фразу, которая, по всей видимости, вызвала у тебя реакцию отторжения. Из этого я сделал вывод, что ты принадлежишь той категории людей, которые при одном слове будь то "ЕС" или "НАТО" или "Застройка склонов" реагируют на это, как бык на красное. Перечитай мой пост снова, и полностью, а не первые слова. И просто подумай. ОК? Я всего лишь написал, что застройку нужно проводить комплексно и не бездумно.

*MOD за переход на личности*

----------


## АТ

> ... Я всего лишь написал, что застройку нужно проводить ...


 Вот этого и есть ваша главная мысль.
Остальное - мелкие брызги.

----------


## Destin

> ...Я всего лишь написал, что застройку нужно проводить...


 Это не просто мысль, а мысль опасная. Но, если человек не может этого осознать, то пусть думает, что он умный. Хорошо, что таких 6%.

----------


## AlexOdessit

Кто-то еще помнит или слышал о таком факте в истории Одессы, как оползень в середине 1950-х годов в районе 13-14 станций Фонтана.
Тогда край Фонтанской дороги ушел в обрыв, и трамвайные пути были переложены через ул.Гаршина - ул.Дачная - 15 ст. Большого Фонтана.

Достоверная информация здесь
http://odessatrolley.com/Maps_Historic/Map1951-57.htm

Может это сообщения даст задуматься желающим приобретать жилье непосредственно на склонах! Возможно они не знают историю нашего города.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Собственно говоря, этот оползень стал причиной того, что в Одессе очень и очень серьезно занялись противооползневой защитой побережья. Результаты видны и сейчас - система берегоукрепительных сооружений от Ланжерона до 16-й станции Фонтана.

----------


## Pumik

об этом оползне я уже как то писала в другой теме, оползень в 50-х, когда сполз вниз довольно большой участок земли, на котором распологался небольшой стадион, а внизу был поселок с базарчиками (ссылки нет, а информация от старожилов прилегающих домов), все сползло вниз и теперь нам открывается вид на море, куда все приезжают, оставляют кучу мусора за собой...
Тот кто будет покупать эти котеджы, думаю, что в 80% далеко не одесситы.

----------


## job2001

Ну общеизвестные факты еще про сползания одной стороны Черноморской улицы, и не только, там были разные спорт и туристические базы внизу, все уехало...

----------


## Буджак

При том, что значительной нагрузки на грунт они не давали. В отличие от проектируемого небоскреба!

----------


## job2001

А вот это здание на Новобреговой 12А, написано должно быть построено в 2007 - оно уже стоит? а то я давно не был в том районе
http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?C131
Хотя там Proposed только, но год 2007, а например кукуруза на шевченко уже есть
И странно, чисто визуально арк палас на пл. 10 апреля мне кажется выше, а его нет совсем там в списке

----------


## altera

Вчера пошла к морю с детьми, спустились на 14-й ст. Б. Фонтана и к большому моему удивлению к морю подойти не смогли, все огорожено вдоль всего побережья решетки, все на замках. На пляж к воде спуститься не получилось, посмотрели на море через решетки вот и вся прогулка. 
Скажите разве это нормально? Я родилась, выросла в Одессе, что такое может у нас случиться я не могла себе даже представить. Если честно, то первая моей реакцией был страх, идешь а эти решеткам нет конца!

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Это не просто мысль, а мысль опасная. Но, если человек не может этого осознать, то пусть думает, что он умный. Хорошо, что таких 6%.


 И чем же опасна мысль? Для тебя, возможно, мыслить вообще опасно... И если ты не можешь этого осознать, то можешь думать, что круто съехал с темы на личность. Есть что-то по делу?

----------


## Pinky

Вот как это бывает...

рельеф очень похож, у нас только вместо карьера - море

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Замечу, что на фото - крутые склоны с террасами и без деревьев.

----------


## Pinky

> Замечу, что на фото - крутые склоны с террасами и без деревьев.


 Да, но и высоток на них нет.

----------


## SiD

А, что за водоём? Похоже там была какая-то лужа, кажется причина оползня именно в ней.

----------


## Destin

> И чем же опасна мысль? Для тебя, возможно, мыслить вообще опасно... И если ты не можешь этого осознать, то можешь думать, что круто съехал с темы на личность. Есть что-то по делу?


 Опасна тем, что на склонах строить в принципе нельзя ни с умом, ни по другому. Т.е. никак нельзя. Но, если строить не для себя, а на продажу, как миханики (минимум вложений - максимум прибыли), то тогда, конечно, можно. Но и последствия будут, как на картинке (см.выше).

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Опасна тем, что на склонах строить в принципе нельзя ни с умом, ни по другому. Т.е. никак нельзя. Но, если строить не для себя, а на продажу, как миханики (минимум вложений - максимум прибыли), то тогда, конечно, можно. Но и последствия будут, как на картинке (см.выше).


 Это уже ближе к телу. В таком случае, если ты что-то таки понимаешь в геодезии, то заметишь, что рельеф местности на картинке и наш, так сказать, морской рельеф склонов, отличаются просто _кардинально_. Это первое. Второе, у тебя есть заключения специалистов, что на участке одесского побережья от Ланжерона до мыса Большой Фонтан "строить категорически нельзя"? Буду рад познакомится с таким материалом. Если он, конечно, существует в природе.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

При СССР с его возможностями там не строили. Сейчас возможности изменились, что ли?

----------


## SiD

> При СССР с его возможностями там не строили. Сейчас возможности изменились, что ли?


  Да, изменились. При СССР основным критерием строительства была не возможность, а целесообразность. Просто цели были другие. 
   Как продам, кому? (с) Мимино

----------


## Destin

> Это уже ближе к телу. В таком случае, если ты что-то таки понимаешь в геодезии, то заметишь, что рельеф местности на картинке и наш, так сказать, морской рельеф склонов, отличаются просто _кардинально_. Это первое. Второе, у тебя есть заключения специалистов, что на участке одесского побережья от Ланжерона до мыса Большой Фонтан "строить категорически нельзя"? Буду рад познакомится с таким материалом. Если он, конечно, существует в природе.


 Можешь обратиться к миханикам, у них наверняка есть Только врядли они тебе такие документы покажут :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Вот как это бывает...
> рельеф очень похож, у нас только вместо карьера - море


 какой ужас, просто страшно представить.
Я думаю, в следующем году мы склоны на 12-14 Фонтана уже не узнаем. Но самое ужасное - это последствия, которые могут возникнуть, если при старом оползне ушел кусок земли с административными зданиями, то сейчас вокруг люди. У нас и большинства вокруг там дачи с середины прошлого столетия, где люди живут, отдыхают летом, где выросло не одно поколение.Этот кусок 12-14 ст опасный, если спускаться к морю на машине видно какой наклон дороги в сторону моря и количество новых трещин на асфальте тоже бросается в глаза.
Что же происходит? неужели не осталось ни капли уважения к одесситам и Одессе с ее историей, склонами, пляжами. Уничтожается лицо города в каком ни возьми направлении: центр, Французский бульвар, Аркадия, Фонтан.

----------


## Скрытик

> Этот кусок 12-14 ст опасный, если спускаться к морю на машине видно какой наклон дороги в сторону моря и количество новых трещин на асфальте тоже бросается в глаза.


 А то что творится с дорогой около 11й станции (где односторонняя заканчивается - не заметно? Там уже страшно проезжать - морская сторона дороги на пол-метра ниже чем противоположная. Но кого это волнует?
Мне кажется (не дай бог, конечно) что это закончится страшной катастрофой. Думаю что к этому пора подключать СБУ или международные организации. Такими темпами от Одессы останется одна Слободка

----------


## АТ

> ...Второе, у тебя есть заключения специалистов, что на участке одесского побережья от Ланжерона до мыса Большой Фонтан "строить категорически нельзя"? Буду рад познакомится с таким материалом. Если он, конечно, существует в природе.


 О как. Вам что - сказали, что на склонах КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ нельзя строить? 
А если ПРОСТО нельзя, без КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ - значит, можно!

ps. Я думал, что самая страшная логика - это женская. Оказывается, есть и кроме неё!

----------


## job2001

Кстати,  я всегда с напряжением проезжаю вдоль моря на 13, особенно после начала строек внизу

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

АТ, сам понял, что написал? :smileflag:  Или ты хочешь меня как-то достать? И не думай!Теперь от тебя жду заключений спецов, что строить "_просто_ нельзя".

----------


## Pumik

> Кстати,  я всегда с напряжением проезжаю вдоль моря на 13, особенно после начала строек внизу


 а каково там жить?!у меня еще летом фобия по этому поводу начала развиваться, а сейчас к родителям туда приезжаю и ужасаюсь. Про какую-то многоэтажку еще летом "соседи" уверенно рассказывали(они в строительном бизнесе крутятся), мы думали что просто разговоры, а теперь я понимаю о чем шла речь. Как это остановить?

----------


## job2001

> а каково там жить?!у меня еще летом фобия по этому поводу начала развиваться, а сейчас к родителям туда приезжаю и ужасаюсь. Про какую-то многоэтажку еще летом "соседи" уверенно рассказывали(они в строительном бизнесе крутятся), мы думали что просто разговоры, а теперь я понимаю о чем шла речь. Как это остановить?


 там еще пятиэтажку начинали на гаршина, на чьем то бывшем обычном участке, но потом вроде заморозили.
Только массовые расстрелы спасут Родину(С)

----------


## Pumik

> там еще пятиэтажку начинали на гаршина, на чьем то бывшем обычном участке, но потом вроде заморозили.
> Только массовые расстрелы спасут Родину(С)


 уже 3 этаж гонят, это территория санатория "кооператив", санаторий относится к блоку Литвина цепочка ясна, там приемная одного известного для Одессы депутата,строика была под судом т.к. прилегающий участок одного прокурора, но чей бог старше?! вот с сентября уже выгнали 3 этажа. Клубный дом будет.
Но там еще один грандиозный проект зреет неподалеку...Хорошо что пока зреет...

----------


## Pumik

ссылка на одно интервью, может быть уже проходила где-то, ссори если повторение, но примерно видно к чему все идет...
http://www.odessaglobe.com/our-publication.php?id=mixail-kuchuk-perspektivy-stroitelstva

2 Кот Да Винчи
вот есть интервью с зав кафедрой кафедрой инженерной геологии и гидрогеологии ОНУ, где в одном из своих ответов он говорит, что строить можно везде, но где гарантия, что он не является одним из специалистов, которому нужно донести это в массы http://www.hge.pu.ru/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=513&Itemid=88 , смущает то что он упоминает только два оползня. 

Складывается впечатление, что Вам просто захотелось быть в оппозиции по данному вопросу, потому что здравомыслящий Одессит (именно с большой буквы) понимает, что как только количество строений на склонах начнет расти, городу грозит большая опасность. Но вероятнее всего вы просто новоприехавший одессит, извините, но без перехода на личность никак.

----------


## Destin

Новый Генплан Одессы готов к утверждению. Об этом корреспонденту «Одесинформа» сообщил заместитель начальника управления архитектуры и градостроительства горсовета Юрий Четаков. По его словам, документ будет обсуждаться на первом же заседании исполкома Одесского горсовета в декабре. 
Генплан – основной документ, который регулирует застройку в городе. Ю. Четаков считает, что вопросы строительства в городе нужно решать комплексно. В то же время, в историческом центре Одессы из-за уже сложившейся застройки это сделать невозможно. 
«Радикально менять историческую застройку в центре невозможно и нежелательно», - подчеркнул архитектор. 
Поэтому вопрос строительства в этом районе будет решаться путем подсадки отдельных объектов на место морально и физически устаревших зданий. При этом действовать необходимо выборочно, с учетом историко-градостроительного обоснования и архитектурных решений уже существующих зданий, утверждает Ю. Четаков. 
Разработкой Генплана Одессы занимается киевского НИИ «Гипроград». 

http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=2022&p=sin

А как насчет общественного обсуждения?

----------


## job2001

Почти готов..;-))
вот например прошлый год - http://www.odessa.ua/news/570/
и так уже лет 10 :smileflag:

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> 2 Кот Да Винчи
> Складывается впечатление, что Вам просто захотелось быть в оппозиции по данному вопросу, потому что здравомыслящий Одессит (именно с большой буквы) понимает, что как только количество строений на склонах начнет расти, городу грозит большая опасность. Но вероятнее всего вы просто новоприехавший одессит, извините, но без перехода на личность никак.


 Если бы ты внимательно читала мои посты, то наверняка бы уяснила немного более того, что ты себе придумал. Твою чушь насчёт того, что я "новоприбывший", я комментировать не буду, достаточно того, что я сам знаю, кто я и того, что адекватные форумчане восприняли мои посты немного спокойнее новоприбывших  переходителей на личности (видимо оттого, что возразить по делу нечего). 
Твой следующий пассаж, 


> что как только количество строений на склонах начнет расти, городу грозит большая опасность


  вообще невозможно понять. "Расти" - это сколько? И на какой площади? Плотность застройки? Возможные при застройке меры предотвращения оползней? Ответь на эти вопросы, дабы не показывать своё невежество в этой области. Одессит.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вообще-то любое строительство на склонах нарушит сложившийся там баланс и ускорит образование оползней. Тем более, что имеющаяся подземная дренажная система в данный момент полуразрушена и почти что не работает. 

О том, что оползневый процесс уже начался, можно много не говорить. Достаточно пройтись по склонам от Отрады до Дельфина и обратить внимание на лестницы, которые спускаются из переулков Шампанского, Дунаева и Кирпичного, посмотреть на уже упомянутые склоны в районе 11-13-й станций Фонтана. И любое строительство, которое неизбежно будет сопровождаться обширными земляными работами, приведет к изменению структуры склонов, нарушит подземный дренаж... В общем - это строительство просто опасно, в первую очередь для тех многоэтажек, которые стоят на верхней кромке склонов.

----------


## Destin

*2 Кот*: А если бы ты внимательно читал посты других по этой теме, то уяснил бы себе, что помимо строительных аспектов существуют еще и другие, например:
1. Приморские склоны - это территория парка "Юбилейный", значит строить здесь нельзя в первую очередь и по этой причине.
2. Этому парку около 50 лет, там произростают многие виды деревьев, которые, по идее, и не должны здесь рости, но ростут.
3. Этот парк посажен нашими отцами и дедами на голом энтузиазме, бескорыстно для нас.
4. Это самый экологически чистый район города, место отдыха десятков тысяч одесситов.
5. Застройка склонов приведет еще и к сужению территории доступа горожан к пляжной зоне. Попросту говоря, перекроют и так не многочисленные спуски к морю.

Можно продолжить, но, мне кажется, что и этого достаточно. 
В конце концов, пусть миханики строят на голом месте - в районе Фонтанки например. Обязательно ли вырубать 10 га зеленых насаждений?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> *2 Кот*: А если бы ты внимательно читал посты других по этой теме, то уяснил бы себе, что помимо строительных аспектов существуют еще и другие, например:
> 1. Приморские склоны - это территория парка "Юбилейный", значит строить здесь нельзя в первую очередь и по этой причине.
> 2. Этому парку около 50 лет, там произростают многие виды деревьев, которые, по идее, и не должны здесь рости, но ростут.
> 3. Этот парк посажен нашими отцами и дедами на голом энтузиазме, бескорыстно для нас.
> 4. Это самый экологически чистый район города, место отдыха десятков тысяч одесситов.
> 5. Застройка склонов приведет еще и к сужению территории доступа горожан к пляжной зоне. Попросту говоря, перекроют и так не многочисленные спуски к морю.
> 
> Можно продолжить, но, мне кажется, что и этого достаточно. 
> В конце концов, пусть миханики строят на голом месте - в районе Фонтанки например. Обязательно ли вырубать 10 га зеленых насаждений?


 Об этом тут говорилось столько раз, что скоро придется отсылать всех, кто не в курсе, к началу топика. И уточнение - под застройку идет 20 га.

----------


## Pumik

Уважаемый, начнем с того, что я высказала свою точку зрения, на Ваше супер адекватное поведение. Вы упоминаете  форумчан, просмотрела все страницы с моента появление вашего поста и он почему то у всех вызвал несогласие и возмущение, а его степень уже не имеет значение. Пока еще никто не назвал Вас правым. 
Не понятно расти это сколько, ну давайте считать от 10 станции:1. в верху строится гостиничній комплекс,в Ванном переулке,2. был продан пионерский лагерь в Ванном переулке строятся частные дома этажностью не менее 2 этажей,3. жилой комплекс на самом пляже где раньше был причал, 4. дома построенные на месте санатория, который был на фонтанской дороге 11 ст, причем дома построены на обрывистом склоне, где нет зеленых насаждений, 5. на месте стоянки будет строиться Прогресс Строем котеджный поселок Ривьера, 6. Семиэтажное здание протяженностью от 12 до 13 на втором уровне склонов, 7. Котеджный поселок на втором уровне уже практически отстроенный. Таким образом мы дошли до 14 станции. Если провести параллель с произошедшим оползнем 50х годов, то перечисленные строения начиная от Ривьеры находятся в этой зоне.



> Однозначно - за застройку. Но не бездумную, а комлексно решённую в рамках тех задач, что стоят сейчас перед нами, а именно, берегоукрепление, намывка пляжей, создание цивилизованной инфраструктуры берега, лесонасаждений в парковых зонах.


 Вот цитата из Вашего гениального поста, а ничего что строительство уже идет полным ходом? пляжи типа намыли, а остальное когда? А тогда когда петух клюнет.
Цитата из СНиП )3.01.01-85ОРГ 
"14. При строительстве объектов в особых природных условиях проект организации строительства, кроме материалов, указанных в пп. 2 и 3 настоящего приложения, должен содержать:
а) для противооползневых и противообвальных защитных сооружений:
прогноз активности и интенсивности оползневых и обвальных процессов на период строительства;
мероприятия по обеспечению устойчивости склонов и откосов на период строительства защитных сооружений;
календарный план строительства, составленный с учетом строгой очередности и сроков выполнения всех работ в зависимости от необходимости окончания или временного прекращения земляных работ до наступления дождливых периодов года;
решения по размещению грунта и его складированию, не допуская устройства отвалов в оползневой зоне;
решения по организации водоотвода, водопонижения и специальным способам закрепления грунтов;"

Вступать с Вами в дебаты не считаю нужным, остаюсь при своем мнение, доказывать тем более ничего не собираюсь.
Вам достаточно будет ссылки СНиП 2.01.15-90 http://www.vashdom.ru/snip/20115-90/ или же мне надо как на экзамене ответить...

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

Уважаемая, откуда такая агрессия? Если у кого-то непорядок с восприятием печатного текста, то причём здесь я? Немотивированная агрессия в ответ на адекватный пост говорит о том, что у кого-то просто нечего сказать по делу. И, кстати, за всех не нужно расписываться? ОК?  Когда перестанешь хамить, может тогда я и сочту нужным ответить на твои невнятные цитирования всевозможных сайтов. *Кстати, смысл этих цитат никак не противоречит тому, что я написал.* Прочти ещё раз и сопоставь. А то бросаешься как на амбразуру. :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Pumik* и *Кот Да Винчи* - *предупреждаю о недопутимости перехода на личности. В следующий раз раздам МОДы.*

----------


## Pumik

> А вот это здание на Новобреговой 12А, написано должно быть построено в 2007 - оно уже стоит? а то я давно не был в том районе


 Есть два варианта, либо єто Морская симфония, но там вроде бі адрес Морской переулок 2а, либо это дом который строится на месте старого причала на 10 ст, наверное это он

----------


## job2001

> Есть два варианта, либо єто Морская симфония, но там вроде бі адрес Морской переулок 2а, либо это дом который строится на месте старого причала на 10 ст, наверное это он


 там проект - 30 этажей

----------


## Скрытик

> там проект - 30 этажей


 высоко будут падать

----------


## Pumik

> там проект - 30 этажей


 на выходных буду в том районе посмотрю точно.Дело в том что там огороженно, без вывески и стройка не маленькая, сваи забивали еще прошлым летом.И адрес совпадает ул Новоберегова.

----------


## JN

Кот, учитывая, что обсуждение этой темы накалилось, я не акцентировал внимание на том, что модераторы удалили мой пост, которым я ответил на "Умник...". Однако, *мне хотелось бы верить*, Вы его, все же, успели прочесть. И я удивлен...
Кот, в этой теме Вы абсолютно девственны! Вам нужны документы? Извольте. Самый конкретный документ, "обовъязковый для застосування на територии Украйины" - это ДБН 360-92+. Ознакомьтесь, и если осилите, то подкину еще десяток!
Так Вы читали мой ответ? А то,  могу пересказать в личку!

----------


## Pinky

Еще интереснее, что будет с этими симфониями, если случится, нередкое в наших краях, обледенение, это возле самого моря!

----------


## Destin

Работа над Генеральным планом Одессы, которая длится уже несколько лет, находится в стадии завершения. Об этом корреспонденту «Одесинформа» сообщила сегодня главный архитектор проекта, специалист киевского НИИ «Гипроград» Татьяна Несвит. 
При этом она затруднилась назвать точные сроки окончания работы, заметив, что это зависит от ряда факторов. Каких - специалист пояснять не стала. 
Длительный срок работы над этим документом Т. Несвит объясняет нерегулярным финансированием работ. 
Напомним, в минувший четверг заместитель начальника управления архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского горсовета Юрий Четаков заявил «Одесинформу», что новый Генплан Одессы готов к утверждению и будет рассматриваться на первом же заседании исполкома Одесского горсовета в декабре. Между тем, предполагалось, что документ закончат еще в 2006 году. 
Как сообщил директор ООО «Проектная группа», в недавнем прошлом – главный архитектор Одессы Владимир Глазырин, город будет развиваться как в сфере туризма, так и высокотехнологического производства. 
«Генплан должен определить площадки для жилищного строительства, объемы и рост реконструкции ветшающего жилого фонда, определить четкое функциональное зонирование – территории для жилых и общественных зданий, промышленные территории, санитарно-защитные зоны, территории для объектов коммунального значения – складов, автобаз, котельных. Определяются зеленые территории – парки, скверы, бульвары, зоопарки, парки спортивного назначения. Должны быть выявлены охранные территории с памятниками архитектуры, и курортные зоны», – сказал В. Глазырин. 
Напомним, прошлый Генплан, по которому сейчас продолжает жить Одесса, был утвержден в 1989 году. В нем, в частности, предусматривалось расширение территории Одессы с 13 тыс. до 25 тыс. га. Сейчас территория города составляет 16,5 тыс. га. 

http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=2048&p=sin

А зачем им план? Если будет утвержден генплан, будет труднее землю дерибанить.

----------


## Скрытик

> А зачем им план? Если будет утвержден генплан, будет труднее землю дрибанить.


 Именно поэтому он не будет принят по самым разным предлогам. Еще много лет...

----------


## Desdichado

А зачем на 16 станции, внизу, около моря - склоны сносят?

----------


## Gautamu

Еле осилил , даже не подозревал что такое говно собераются влепить на побережье ...

Есть подозрения что многие одесситы так же не подозревают что где будет строиться...
Если бы как-то донести людям о том что творится у них под носом , а то люди привыкли к вырастающим на привычных тропах заборах оградительных ...

А ещё было бы неплохо потенциальным покупателям жилья в таких вот домах показывать участь тех кто окажется в этом здании в момент оползня ... Если избавить этот проэкт от покупателей , то он сам по себе загнётся ...

Или же пусть строят и пусть разваливается , одно только хотелсь бы , чтоб в тот момент когда оно падать будет , чтоб на крыше были заперты все те кто это разрешил . А страдают-то в основном невинные и наивные ...

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Именно поэтому он не будет принят по самым разным предлогам. Еще много лет...


    Чего нибудь придумают, но Генплан не примут. Это чтоб такие бабки и мимо мэрии? Так не бывает.

----------


## yurace

У меня такой вопрос: а что уже можно прямо у моря в первой полосе воздвигать строительные здания и сооружения, чем сейчас собственно и занимаются на 10 ст Фонтана? Стоят такие два немаленьких краника, идёт застройка, вероятнее всего я так понял гостиниц прямо у морской воды...и куда будет сливаться канализация и прочие отходы с этих гостиниц или вдруг не дай Бог что-то прорвёт...

----------


## JN

А вот это, нарушение вопиющее! Устройство канализации, любой, в водоохранной зоне запрешено КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ! На эту тему есть масса строительных норм, которые приравниваються к законам, и при нарушении которых, можно обращаться в суд. А в прокуратуру - сам бог велел. В НОРМАЛЬНЫЕ времена, когда "социальный статус", проще говоря, бабло, не позволяло себе попирать закон.

----------


## АТ

> ...и куда будет сливаться канализация и прочие отходы с этих гостиниц или вдруг не дай Бог что-то прорвёт...


 Известно куда - в море.
Проложат трубу метров на двести-триста в море, и все дела. 
С берега её, конечно, прикопают, чтоб не видно было. Сделают всё быстро, за  полдня, и тут же заметут следы.

PS. А что там будет нарисовано в плане и ОФИЦИАЛЬНО построено на местности - это уже дело десятое...

----------


## Pumik

Возле этой стройки на 10 станции ничего не нарисовано, все покрыто тайной. А на 12 станции уже протянули вниз трубу газовую и на 13 к новым котеджам тоже протянулии, даже подключали вчера. Пока что стоянка на месте, появился щиток относительно 3 гектаров земли, которые благоустраивает ФК Черноморец, и вдоль дороги перекопано.У них все идет своим чередом. Кончно же никаких противооползневых укреплений, заграждений и всего прочего комплексного подхода.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Климов взялся за очередной кусок.

----------


## job2001

> Климов взялся за очередной кусок.


 Аватара - очень хорошо иллюстрирует :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Климов взялся за очередной кусок.


 Да уж, распоряжение от 15.06.07 ,а щит только недавно повесили и возле парковки, еще красивый новый знак прицепили "пешеходная зона" , а камазы и самосвалы ездить продолжают, и вероятнее всего, еще долго будут ездить.Дорога свеежезалатанная.

----------


## Destin

> Климов взялся за очередной кусок.


 Та когда ж он уже нажрется?

----------


## Сан Саныч

Когда ВСЕХ сожрет. Вопрос в другом: как его остановить?

----------


## Буджак

Его ли одного?

----------


## JN

> Его ли одного?


 Его в первую очередь, остальные еще хоть чего-то боятся.

----------


## Desdichado

> У меня такой вопрос: а что уже можно прямо у моря в первой полосе воздвигать строительные здания и сооружения, чем сейчас собственно и занимаются на 10 ст Фонтана? Стоят такие два немаленьких краника, идёт застройка, вероятнее всего я так понял гостиниц прямо у морской воды...и куда будет сливаться канализация и прочие отходы с этих гостиниц или вдруг не дай Бог что-то прорвёт...


 Мдаа, это получается еще "круче", чем в Аркадии над плитами, домик?
А по поводу канализации - вот в теме про апартаменты на Бугазе (помните, советские долгострои, два?) кто-то писал (из тайных пиарщиков этого проекта), что там какая-то хитрая модерновая био-шмио-канализация предполагается. Кстати, тема очень интересная, рекомендую (тема про комплекс "Променад" на Каролино-Бугазе).

----------


## Скрытик

> Его в первую очередь, остальные еще хоть чего-то боятся.


 Не сделать с ним ничего - слишком крепко сидит. Разве что на охоту с друзьями съездит...

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Та когда ж он уже нажрется?


    А что будет он делать, если нажрётся?

----------


## Desdichado

> А что будет он делать, если нажрётся?


 
Можно открыть новую тему ("что будет делать Климов, когда нажрется"), но не нужно))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Прекращаем флуд.*

----------


## Pumik

Как вы думаете, а зеленые могут повлиять на происходящее, или это просто политическая партия и этим все сказано.

----------


## Pumik

> Та когда ж он уже нажрется?


 Цитата с одной, думаю заказной, статьи, отвечающая на этот вопрос:
"С 2005 г. хрупкая стабильность в городе во многом объяснялась «консенсусом строительных королей». Крупные корпорации, имеющие отношение к строительному бизнесу, финансируют местные парторганизации. «Регионалы» опираются на поддержку группы «Приморье» (ЗАО ФК «Черноморец» и «Имэксбанк»), бютовцы — на холдинг «Берег-строй-групп», «нашеукраинцы» — на компанию «Консоль». Лидер «Родины» Игорь Марков и его близкий соратник Руслан Тарпан тоже имеют отношение к этому бизнесу: возглавляемые ими компании «Славянский Альянс» и группа «Инкор» — серьезные игроки на строительным рынке.

До поры до времени все строители худо-бедно ладили, поскольку Эдуард Гурвиц не оказывал предпочтения никому из них. Однако в этом году баланс был нарушен: мэрия встала на сторону «регионалов» — право активно застраивать одесское побережье досталось группе «Приморье», которую контролирует нардеп Леонид Климов (ПР). "

----------


## Desdichado

> Как вы думаете, а зеленые могут повлиять на происходящее, или это просто политическая партия и этим все сказано.


 Могут, тогда на 13-й станции хозяином склонов станет Крук, а не Климов. ))

----------


## Desdichado

> Цитата с одной, думаю заказной, статьи, отвечающая на этот вопрос:"


 Почему Вы полагаете, что статья заказная? И какие структуры заказали?

----------


## Pumik

> Почему Вы полагаете, что статья заказная? И какие структуры заказали?


 Думаю, что об этом не в этой теме :smileflag:

----------


## Desdichado

> Думаю, что об этом не в этой теме


 Почему не в этой? Климов же и прочие "строители" имеют отношение к застройке склонов? Имеют, причем самое прямое. 

ЗЫ. to Pumik: Может быть, я чего-то не понял, тогда прошу Вас написать мне в ЛС. Пожалуйста.

----------


## job2001

> Могут, тогда на 13-й станции хозяином склонов станет Крук, а не Климов. ))


 Именно так - посмотрите что за оздоровительный комплекс они себе построили, вот так и все остальные склоны застроят

----------


## JN

> Не сделать с ним ничего - слишком крепко сидит. Разве что на охоту с друзьями съездит...


 И это жаль!
Мог бы человек, вместе с Повстанюками, где-нибудь в вечной мерзлоте "учкудук" возвести. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Только что А.Балинов цитировал наш форум наизусть - начиная с момента "Климов взялся за побережье" ))

----------


## Pumik

> Только что А.Балинов цитировал наш форум наизусть - начиная с момента "Климов взялся за побережье" ))


 А можно , может быть , глупый вопрос А.Балинов это кто?где цитировал? :smileflag:

----------


## JN

> Только что А.Балинов цитировал наш форум наизусть - начиная с момента "Климов взялся за побережье" ))


 Шо! Так таки и цитировал?

----------


## Скрытик

> А можно , может быть , глупый вопрос А.Балинов это кто?где цитировал?


 Балинов ведуший телеканала Град и кажется "Первого радио".  Один из не слишком заангажированных людей.  Внастоящее время антигурвицевиц.




> Шо! Так таки и цитировал?


 Дословно - 3 или четыре сообщения.

----------


## Лейпциг

Когда Гурвиц последний раз занял место Боделана, он критиковал того как раз за застройку склонов и невозможность пройти к морю простым одесситам из-за сплошных платных пляжей.

----------


## Скрытик

Через 2 минуты повтор ))

----------


## JN

> Когда Гурвиц последний раз занял место Боделана, он критиковал того как раз за застройку склонов и невозможность пройти к морю простым одесситам из-за сплошных платных пляжей.


 Было такое. А я помню его интервью в первое пришествие, где он хотел склоны застраивать. И когда надо было на суде доказывать, что общественность была в курсе, так нашлись газетки 97г., где и он и кучук тогда еще раскатывали губы на эти земли. Да не знали, как закон обойти. А сейчас ничего - сосуществуют с тем же законом в параллельных мирах.

----------


## Destin

Хорошо Балинов выступил! На самом деле.

----------


## Pumik

> Хорошо Балинов выступил! На самом деле.


 Ой, я пропустила, а завтра повтора не будет, Вы не в курсе??

----------


## Скрытик

Завтра не знаю - думаю сегодня еще точно  будет. Смотрите в 24 часа.

----------


## Pumik

Спасибо, все нашла, если это была передача "на самом деле" то повтор в 00.20 и 02.20

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо, все нашла, если это была передача "на самом деле" то повтор в 00.20 и 02.20


 Она самая.

----------


## Pumik

Наверное, я очень предвзято отношусь к нашим сми, но я сомневаюсь в его безвозмездной речи, почему ничего не было сказано за "Родину" которая проходит в непосредственной близости.

----------


## Pumik

23 ноября был очередной земельный аукцион под застройку были выставлены участки среди которых, новая порция

1. Размер земельного участка - 1,0081 га; 
Целевое назначение - курортно-рекреационный комплекс, 2-3 этажа; 
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Дача Ковалевского (район пляжа монастыря) 
Стартовая цена лота - 14 113 400,00 грн. 
2. Размер земельного участка - 1,0136 га; 
Целевое назначение - курортно-рекреационный комплекс, 2-3 этажа; 
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Дача Ковалевского (район пляжа монастыря) 
Стартовая цена лота - 14 190 400,00 грн. 
И о чудо, был снят с аукциона участок на 13 ст.Б.Фонтана
Размер земельного участка - 1,0 га; 
Целевое назначение - центр отдыха до 4 этажей; 
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. 13 ст. Б. Фонтана (склон и средняя терраса) 
Стартовая цена лота - 30 800 000,00 грн. 
Результаты http://www.odessa.ua/news/11180/

----------


## Destin

2 Pumik: А что за них говорить? Марков сам за себя слово скажет, смотри АТВ.

----------


## srul

я 7 лет -утром. после работы. на велосипеде. по трассе здоровья...в любое время года.от парка шевченко до10 станции ездил.в прошлом году из за стройки на8-9меня с женой и ребёнком не пустили. пришлось с велосипедами по склонам взбираться.(кто понимает -удовольствия мало).а охранник-колхозный хлопец .сказал. что скоро всем одесситам кирдык прийдёт.в этом году я езжу домой по скоростной-красота.а главное воздух. утречком свежих выхлопов подышишь-бодрит.хочу выразить глубочайшую благодарность ЖЖ-урвицу и представителядьям гор.громады.за то что.я не вижу природу. но зато научился профессиоально уворачиваться от маршруток и джипов.

----------


## Destin

В Одессе пройдет инвентаризация зеленых насаждений.

http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=2084&p=sin

На этот раз парк "Юбилейный" внесут в реестр или опять Зелентрест "не заметит"?

----------


## Agnessa

> Та когда ж он уже нажрется?


 А вот и ответ - никогда! Удалимся немного в сторону от склонов, - но только на секундочку! - и проследуем в самый центр города. Адрес - Колодезный переулок, 9, здание Всеукраинского болгарского центра, которое готов захватить Климов. Да вы все и сами знаете... Но как все "красиво" - повышение арендной платы, заявление Скорика, что оно (здание) останется у болгар Украины - только у скоропалительно созданного Конгресса болгар Украины, - который возглавляет... заместитель председателя правления "Имексбанка". Все начинается, как в случае с Дворцом студентов, - так не пора ли общественности сказать свое слово?

----------


## Буджак

А что, Климов болгарин? Не знал...

----------


## Destin

> А что, Климов болгарин? Не знал...


 Ага, румын :smileflag:

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Хорошо Балинов выступил! На самом деле.


 И опять Балинов! И опять здорово! Не в бровь, а глаз - На самом деле. Только что смотрел по Граду.

----------


## sergei_1985

> я 7 лет -утром. после работы. на велосипеде. по трассе здоровья...в любое время года.от парка шевченко до10 станции ездил.в прошлом году из за стройки на8-9меня с женой и ребёнком не пустили. пришлось с велосипедами по склонам взбираться.(кто понимает -удовольствия мало).а охранник-колхозный хлопец .сказал. что скоро всем одесситам кирдык прийдёт.в этом году я езжу домой по скоростной-красота.а главное воздух. утречком свежих выхлопов подышишь-бодрит.хочу выразить глубочайшую благодарность ЖЖ-урвицу и представителядьям гор.громады.за то что.я не вижу природу. но зато научился профессиоально уворачиваться от маршруток и джипов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Сообщение от srul
> 
> 
> чувстую.что Одесса МАМА отдала детей в приют и превратилась в праститутку.


 Ну с твоим то отношением к Одессе это и не удивительно!!!
О таких как ты я скажу так, что так тебе и надо.
Видимо Одесса таких как ты наказывает, но жаль, что от этого и другие страдают!

----------


## m-ilya

> Ну с твоим то отношением к Одессе это и не удивительно!!!
> О таких как ты я скажу так, что так тебе и надо.
> Видимо Одесса таких как ты наказывает, но жаль, что от этого и другие страдают!


 Уважаемый, зачем так агрессивно? Да, человек допустил в другой теме неприемлемое высказывание - исправится. Не думаю, что имеет смысл   тиражировать его слова по поводу Одессы.
А по поводу всего происходящего с Одессой. Думаю, мы все вместе, и каждый в отдельности, несёт за это ответственность. Поэтому считаю некорректным кого-то в чём-то упрекать. Думаю, тут скорее надо рассказать, что ты лично делаешь для спасения Одессы. Есть что рассказать?

----------


## srul

> Уважаемый, зачем так агрессивно? Да, человек допустил в другой теме неприемлемое высказывание - исправится. Не думаю, что имеет смысл   тиражировать его слова по поводу Одессы.
> А по поводу всего происходящего с Одессой. Думаю, мы все вместе, и каждый в отдельности, несёт за это ответственность. Поэтому считаю некорректным кого-то в чём-то упрекать. Думаю, тут скорее надо рассказать, что ты лично делаешь для спасения Одессы. Есть что рассказать?


 благодарю за поддержку.ядействительно имел в виду. то что делается с одессой.и одесситы разбросаны по всему миру.интересно сколько осталось коренных одесситов в одессе?

----------


## Destin

Генпланом развития Одессы предусмотрено строительство *магистрали* вдоль склонов. А миханики, вроде, за свой счет собирались строить?

http://odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=2109&p=sin&r=1

----------


## Скрытик

> благодарю за поддержку.ядействительно имел в виду. то что делается с одессой.и одесситы разбросаны по всему миру.интересно сколько осталось коренных одесситов в одессе?


 Я бы спросил иначе - осталась ли память о родном городе у уехавших Одесситов? Мне кажется они забыли об Одессе навсегда.
Когда начались проблемы с застройкой склонов несколько моих знакомых писали на сайт Всемирного клуба Одесситов - громко звучит, не правда ли? Ответа ждут до сих пор. Жванецкого информировали через моих личных знакомых. А в ответ тишина.
Думаю что "лимита" живущая сейчас в Одессе делает для города больше чем напыщенные "коренные одесситы"  
Им гораздо проще - им не нужно решать наши проблемы, а Одессу они будут помнить такой как она была - им не нужно думать о том какой она будет.
нужно думать нам и нашим детям и для этого я приложу все усилия которые смоу приложить...
P.S. - Одесса для них прошлое - для нас будущее.

----------


## JN

> Думаю что "лимита" живущая сейчас в Одессе делает для города больше чем напыщенные "коренные одесситы"


 На скажите, не скажите! По моим наблюдениям, среди защитников больше одесситов, но не из совсем уж молодежи. В отношении же "профессиональных" одесситов, вот этот клуб, и иже... Да что в них осталось, кроме специфического говора, специально для сцены. Не припомню чтоб они хоть раз что-то сделали.

----------


## Denl

Здравствуйте предложение такое есть. Здесь есть люди которые знают как правильно организовать митинг?
Вот давайте через три недели в субботу проведем первый митинг в течении 2 часов. Поднимим эту тему на форуме, в разных темах.
За три недели можно спланировать свое время. Вот можно ли его узаконить я не знаю, пускай знающие отпишутся. Вот то количество людей кто за будет, кому не все равно. В жизни многое тяжело дается, а менять тем более, хоть дети наши будут в другом мире жить - ради этого.

----------


## Мата_Ф

Два часа это много, а полчаса пошуметь можно. Чтобы любой мэр и впредь не вынашивал никаких планов по продаже и застройке склонов. Я думаю, что денег от продажи одесской земли хватает не только на строительство дорог. Пару мешков с деньгами остаётся .

----------


## altera

> Как вы думаете, а зеленые могут повлиять на происходящее, или это просто политическая партия и этим все сказано.


 ЗЕЛЕНЫЕ !?!! А они что хуже других, на 10 станции Круг строит на  склоне реабилитационный центр для "Инто Саны" - это тот который слева от спуска на пляж "Чайка" и пляж по окончании строительства к этому комплексу тоже будет относится. Вот так!

----------


## Denl

Ну так что желающие есть?

----------


## JN

Узаконить митинг - дело плевое. Подается заявка в гористолком, и все! Никто не в праве отказать. Просто заявка. Митингов этих мы провели по склонам год назад тьма сколько. И у горисполкома, перед сессией. Кроме Селянина никто и не подходил.
Согласен я на митинг, но креатив нужен, иначе будет то же самое.

----------


## altera

Митинг митингом, нужно хотя бы собраться и проходы к морю освободить, посрезать эти все замки и решетки!!! Ведь незаконно это все! К морю не подойти! У нас тут инициативная группа собирается, посносить ж...кие кардоны. Так что вы тут дальше болталогией занимайтесь, и следите за новостями. Пока!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Тут мы собираемся не для того, чтобы заниматься болтологией. А для того, чтобы неформальными методами расширять тот круг людей, которые сделали свой выбор в пользу Одессы. И сейчас на склоны из депутатов выйдет не только Селянин.

----------


## Denl

Я относительно свободен сейчас в некоторые из дней недели. Где можно поучаствовать, что делать?

----------


## m-ilya

> Митинг митингом, нужно хотя бы собраться и проходы к морю освободить, посрезать эти все замки и решетки!!! Ведь незаконно это все! К морю не подойти! У нас тут инициативная группа собирается, посносить ж...кие кардоны. Так что вы тут дальше болталогией занимайтесь, и следите за новостями. Пока!


 altera, срезать решётки или замки, в принципе, хорошая мысль, но только после серьёзной юридической подготовки.
А это гораздо более трудоёмко, чем сам процесс резки замков. Тут много работы по информзапросам, с целью сбора информации, где заборы вообще без разрешений, а где какая-то липа, но всё же есть. Так что не спешите с этим, тем более, думаю, тут найдутся люди, которые смогут проконсультировать по этому вопросу.

----------


## m-ilya

> Здравствуйте предложение такое есть. Здесь есть люди которые знают как правильно организовать митинг?
> Вот давайте через три недели в субботу проведем первый митинг в течении 2 часов. Поднимим эту тему на форуме, в разных темах.
> За три недели можно спланировать свое время. Вот можно ли его узаконить я не знаю, пускай знающие отпишутся. Вот то количество людей кто за будет, кому не все равно. В жизни многое тяжело дается, а менять тем более, хоть дети наши будут в другом мире жить - ради этого.


 Главный вопрос в организации митинга, это кто будет координатором?
Уверен, что вся консультационная помощь найдется, найдём и пару общественных организаций, которые можно будет пригласить поучаствовать в митинге.
Если найдется координатор, то организуем инициативную группу. В её задачу будет входить разработка концепции митинга, с дальнейшим пошаговым планированием. Ответственность за осуществление орг. моментов ляжет на координатора. Остальные по мере возможности будут помогать.
Denl, есть на примете кандидаты в координаторы?

----------


## Destin

На официальном сайте города www.odessa.ua в разделе "Парки Одессы" нет парка "Юбилейный". И это при том, что одесский городской совет утвердил состав комисси по разработке «Программы развития парков на территории Одессы». В комиссию, которую возглавили вице-мэр Николай Тельвак и заместитель городского головы Татьяна Фидирко, вошли руководители ряда управлений и коммунальных предприятий горсовета. Как нам объяснили, главная задача в развитии парковых зон Одессы заключается в том, чтобы привлечь к насаждению деревьев большое количество профессиональных садовников, и выбрать саженцы возрастом не моложе 5 лет. "Одессе необходимо немедленное озеленение, и реставрация всех парковых зон, — уверен начальник управления экологической безопасности Одесского горсовета Игорь Дербоглав. — По моему опыту — лишь 30 % посаженных деревьев приживаются на городской территории. Объяснить этот факт можно следующим: во-первых, саженцы не должны быть слишком молодыми, а во-вторых, высаживать и следить за ростом деревьев должны профессиональные садовники". Учитывая эти моменты, комиссия начнет свою активную деятельность по развитию парков в ближайшее время. 

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/702129.html

А уже существующего более 50 лет парка "Юбилейный" с тысячами взрослых деревьев, как бы и нет. К чему бы это?

----------


## Буджак

Вопрос риторический?

----------


## Destin

Вопрос конкретный. Учитывая что, комиссия начнет свою активную деятельность по развитию парков в ближайшее время.

----------


## Буджак

Естественно, месту под застройку не придадут статус парковой зоны. Не представляю даже, как остановить чиновничье цунами!

----------


## JN

> Не представляю даже, как остановить чиновничье цунами!


 "Настоящих буйных мало..."

----------


## Мата_Ф

Пусть творят, что хотят. Им самим же в этом городе жить.

----------


## Destin

> Пусть творят, что хотят. Им самим же в этом городе жить.


 Не факт. Говорят, что у гурвица не то что квартиры, прописки одесской нет :smileflag:  Так, что таких как он, ничего в Одессе не держит.

----------


## Буджак

> Пусть творят, что хотят. Им самим же в этом городе жить.


 А где жить одесситам?

----------


## JN

> А где жить одесситам?


 Они полагают, что в "этом" во всем!

----------


## Gautamu

Та им положить на Одесситов по полной , эти люди в большенстве своём отказались от таких понятий как мораль и совесть , "Скромность украшает , но оставляет голым" они это знают и даже не пытаются скромничать . Если есть какие-то конкретные идеи , как заставить население города Одессы шевелиться , было неплохо . Люди помоему не осознают всей ситуации в целом . Вроде как это наш город и нам в нём жить , хотелось бы чтоб мы имели право в решении глобальных вопросв косающихся жизни большенства одесситов .

----------


## Буджак

Я боюсь, что это давно уже не наш город. Его приватизировали.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот до весны как раз есть возможность с помощью медиа, в том числе этого форума, переменить общественное мнение.

----------


## Destin

> Вот до весны как раз есть возможность с помощью медиа, в том числе этого форума, переменить общественное мнение.


 К сожалению, одесситов, которые пользуются интернетом порядка 60-70 тыс. в лучшем случае, а тех, кто посещает этот форум и интересуется городскими проблемами на порядок меньше. Так, что основной упор надо делать на ТВ, газеты и радио.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Тем не менее, этот форум - средоточие массы социально активных, грамотных и даже достаточно влиятельных людей. Я более чем уверен, что его по крайней мере читают власть имущие.

----------


## Буджак

Более 87% против застройки. Ну, прочитают это, так что, стройку остановят?

----------


## m-ilya

> Более 87% против застройки. Ну, прочитают это, так что, стройку остановят?


 Если кроме общения в форуме, мы будем делать реальные шаги, что собственно и делают инициативные форумчане, то рано или поздно мы начнём побеждать чиновников. Не в одном вопросе, так в другом, или в третьем. Конечно, для результата нужно прикладывать усилия. Есть люди, которых это не страшит, но их мало. И именно в этом - в малом количестве активистов, главная проблема, из-за которой чиновники пока ещё игнорируют наши права и требования.

----------


## Буджак

Дай Бог, конечно, но это очень важный вопрос. В 2-3 вопросах проиграем, а остальное уже не суть важно, Одессы не будет.

----------


## m-ilya

> Дай Бог, конечно, но это очень важный вопрос. В 2-3 вопросах проиграем, а остальное уже не суть важно, Одессы не будет.


 А что делать? Мы уже многое потеряли, многое теряем. 
Но, "дорогу осилит идущий", вот - идем. А куда придём - посмотрим.

----------


## Destin

09.12.2007г. В районе "Вилла Отрада" идут земляные работы. Пока обошлось без жертв.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И шо это будет?
Чтоговрят компетентные органы на предмет того, что происходит?

----------


## Destin

Рабочие говорят, что строят подпорную стенку для здания гостиницы. Но, работы развернули не детские.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Что ж, можно нас всех поздравить. Застройка склонов началась. Теперь пора переходить от слов к делу:

1. Выяснить, на каком основании ведутся работы и через правоохранительные органы потребовать немедленного их прекращения.

2. В случае неудачи пункта 1 немедленно приступать к "львовскму сценарию" - массовой акции протеста.

----------


## sergei_1985

> Что ж, можно нас всех поздравить. Застройка склонов началась. Теперь пора переходить от слов к делу:
> 
> 1. Выяснить, на каком основании ведутся работы и через правоохранительные органы потребовать немедленного их прекращения.
> 
> 2. В случае неудачи пункта 1 немедленно приступать к "львовскму сценарию" - массовой акции протеста.


 А мне кажется, что надо сразу сценарий номер 2. А то пока пройдет первый уже и гостинница будет стоять!

----------


## Destin

Это небольшая двухэтажная гостиница. Она уже давно построена.
К миханикам это отношение не имеет.

----------


## Олег.Л

Может листовку предвыборную Гурвицу показать,где он категорически против застройки склонов.. или может пора уже(наконец-то)сразу акм в ручки брать?
А что партия Родина в горсовете ? они же были категорически против

----------


## m-ilya

вот как наши депутаты голосуют. Я слышал, что Гурвицу мешают козы, что пасутся на склонах. А мне кажется, что в первую очередь, нужно избавиться от тех козлов, которые пасутся в горсовете. Потом можно посмотреть: мешают ли те, что в парке "Юбилейный".

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Балинов удачно сказал в одной из своих программ: "А что, Эдуард Иосифович, лучше чтоб на склонах паслись чиновники?"

----------


## Destin

> Балинов удачно сказал в одной из своих программ: "А что, Эдуард Иосифович, лучше чтоб на склонах паслись чиновники?"


 Так они не только на склонах пасутся :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

Интересно,какими методами можно остановить полузапущенный механизм уничтожения??? Какие мысли?
Вариант с платанами на Приморском пройдет?...наверное нет-несоизмеримые территории.
Перекрывать дороги в городе?

----------


## Олег.Л

Верх чудовищного цинизма  ... лидер зеленых голосует за вырубку и застройку склонов....не иначе как тварью его не назовешь....

----------


## JN

> Перекрывать дороги в городе?


 На пикеты горсовета поповоду склонов собиралось иногда 2-3 десятка, иногда 50-100 человек. Такими силами дороги не перекроешь!

----------


## JN

> Балинов удачно сказал в одной из своих программ: "А что, Эдуард Иосифович, лучше чтоб на склонах паслись чиновники?"


 Собственно, они и пасутся, собственными персонами.

----------


## Олег.Л

> На пикеты горсовета поповоду склонов собиралось иногда 2-3 десятка, иногда 50-100 человек. Такими силами дороги не перекроешь!


 Тогда остается только причмокивать,материть горсовет и соответственно угрюмо наблюдать за процессом уничтожения...
Ну как повлиять на ситуацию? умные и патриоты  в Одессе есть ...или всё?

----------


## JN

Есть то они есть! Но сколько! Сколько реально выйдут на улицы?

----------


## Destin

> Верх чудовищного цинизма  ... лидер зеленых голосует за вырубку и застройку склонов....не иначе как тварью его не назовешь....


 У него в Одессе уже есть прозвище - иуда.

----------


## Олег.Л

Посмотрел 
http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/
Слов просто нет,ожидал всего чего угодно,но это......это катастрофа и это заслуживает того,чтобы быть любым образом нереализованным,хотя боюсь,что  физическое устранение причастных к этому людей-единственно верный метод,как не прискорбно..хотя ведь 20га зеленых склонов стоят несоизмеримо  больше,чем 20-30шт продажных депутатов,уверен!
---
Понравился отзыв с гостевой " Боже сохрани Одессу от дураков и проходимцев"

----------


## Олег.Л

p.s.Можно ли требовать общегородского референдума по принятию решения по склонам???

----------


## AlexOdessit

> Верх чудовищного цинизма  ... лидер зеленых голосует за вырубку и застройку склонов....не иначе как тварью его не назовешь....


 Побольше бы такой информации предоставлять в телевизионных ток-шоу как Киева, так и Одессы, можно и в Евросоюзе. Тогда уж точно депутатские верха хотя бы забеспокоятся о судьбе их партий на будущих парламентских выборах. Причем, делать это нужно в наиболее понятной для простого люда форме, чтобы до каждого дошло, что представляет из себя моральный облик "слуг" народа.

----------


## Олег.Л

AlexOdessit 
==============
В Одессе добиться правды просто нереально,какие-либо официальные акции,судебные тяжбы обречены на провал однозначно...тут всем все  понятно...
Только через громкие скандалы и информацию наповал,акции по типу спасения платанов на Приморском,может быть чего и добьемся,а стоять с постерами напротив горсовета бесполезно.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> В Одессе добиться правды просто нереально,какие-либо официальные акции,судебные тяжбы обречены на провал однозначно...тут всем все  понятно...
> Только через громкие скандалы и информацию наповал,акции по типу спасения платанов на Приморском,может быть чего и добьемся,а стоять с постерами напротив горсовета бесполезно.


 Именно это я и подразумеваю под "львовским сценарием".

----------


## m-ilya

> Побольше бы такой информации предоставлять в телевизионных ток-шоу как Киева, так и Одессы, можно и в Евросоюзе. Тогда уж точно депутатские верха хотя бы забеспокоятся о судьбе их партий на будущих парламентских выборах. Причем, делать это нужно в наиболее понятной для простого люда форме, чтобы до каждого дошло, что представляет из себя моральный облик "слуг" народа.


 Ну если речь об Одессе, то мысль верная - люди должны знать своих героев. Надо подумать как лучше это сделать. Мне пока что видится, как расклейка по городу соответствующей листовки с пофамильным списком и указанием как депутаты голосовали. Что думаете?

----------


## m-ilya

> p.s.Можно ли требовать общегородского референдума по принятию решения по склонам???


 Инициировать референдум, крайне трудоёмкий процесс. тем более, нужно будет учитывать повсеместное сопротивление этому не только Гурвица, но и всех остальных "слуг народа".
Тут, кажется, есть знающие форумчане, хотелось бы услышать их оценку необходимого для такого дела, кол-ва активистов.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Ну если речь об Одессе, то мысль верная - люди должны знать своих героев. Надо подумать как лучше это сделать. Мне пока что видится, как расклейка по городу соответствующей листовки с пофамильным списком и указанием как депутаты голосовали. Что думаете?


 =======
Просто так список не повесишь,к нему надо подвести,скомпилировать и создать объяснение в самой листовке о чем идет речь,причем в крайне сжатой форме.А вешать конечно надо...и листовки тоже..
Попытаться найти реальных нефальшивых союзников в горсовете,ведь есть такие и они что-то дельное наверняка посоветуют,причем находясь под прессом основной говномассы.Смотрел по Граду выступление представителей "Родины" и Маркова в том числе.Говорят конечно хорошо...
В данной ситуации союзников особо выбирать не приходится,может к ним обратиться,скажем от инициативной группы.
Что интересно--все депутаты перед пиар компанией включают в программы обязательный пункт о недопустимости застройки склонов,наверняка зная,что это пункт абсолютно неубиенный,который поддержат подавляющее большинство одесситов,ну а потом привычно на нас ложат депутатский болт.Так вот- надо не дать им его на нас положить!Тем более,что болтов этих  только у  гурвица...ну десятка два точно.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Есть депутаты, и даже фракции (мало, правда), кто целеустремленно выступает против застройки склонов.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Есть депутаты, и даже фракции (мало, правда), кто целеустремленно выступает против застройки склонов.


 Так может как-то с ними начать уже серъезный  диалог?
Через неделю-две будет открытое обращение граждан города к президенту ,премьер-министру,губернатору и т.д Публиковать пока не будем,только в привате.

----------


## m-ilya

> =======
> Просто так список не повесишь,к нему надо подвести,скомпилировать и создать объяснение в самой листовке о чем идет речь,причем в крайне сжатой форме.


 Да, согласен. Есть идеи по тексту?
Поищу пофамильный список, если не найду - придется запросом из горсовета добывать.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Думаю, всем будет приятно узнать, что сегодня на Французском бульваре сажали клены. Довольно приличные, но во внешнем ряду, на месте проплешин. Корчевали пни, рыли ямки и сажали. А потом даже поливали. Целая машина там была очень симпатичных деревцев. Работал Зелентрест. Во внутреннем ряду (от Кирпичного до Белинского) работ пока не заметила.

----------


## m-ilya

Да, это приятно, это похвально. Но тем не менее факт неответа на запрос, остаётся. Поэтому сегодня сажают, поливают, а завтра снесут всё, иначе чего им юлить и не отвечать на запрос по существу. Почему они не прислали документы, которые мы запрашивали? 
Кайзер, а что там с нашими жалобами, реакция  есть?
Надо отправить ещё пару запросов. Нужны активисты желающие отправить запрос по Французскому. Кто желает?
Выложить текст с инструкцией не могу -ограничения по размеру. Шлите свои э-мэил в "личку", пришлю по почте.

----------


## Олег.Л

m-ilya  
--------
Необходимо будет договориться,собраться и обсудить все реальные шаги по печати и распространению.
Собрать все ссылки и выводы официальных лиц ,которые говорят о недопустимости застройки с аргументированной точки зрения,предвыборные листовки гурвица в которых он кричит,что никогда не будет застраивать склоны,весь мало-мальский компромат (естественно реальный по нашей теме)на продажных депутатов,все,все,все ,а там уже соорудим ,без сомнений то, что нужно.
Связь через модератора через приват.

----------


## Rabin

> Есть депутаты, и даже фракции (мало, правда), кто целеустремленно выступает против застройки склонов.


 Назовите такие фракции которые полным своим составом проголосовали против выделения земли на склонах Фонтана...
(лестница от кафе мороженного в р-не бывшего санатория "Октябрь")
таких по моей информации нет...
отдельные депутаты пару раз светились не голосованием по этим вопросам ,но не фракции.
Тот же Спивак попадя в горсовет делал бы там тоже что и депутаты других фракций и окрасов...наиболие действенно после принятия ген-плана подавать самостоятельно документы на землеотвод под дачное строительство. Обосновать отказ будет сложней чем собрать документы.
Я например прошёл 3/4 пути и через 2-3 месяца получу ответ из горсовета.

----------


## JN

Это мы уже обсудили.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Rabin - все очень просто. Идем на сайт горсовета, смотрим там пофракционный списко депутатов. Потом находим в инете поименный список голосовавших по вопросу склонов и сравниваем.

----------


## Лейпциг

Сейчас по одесскому радио сказали (если я правильно все поняла), что, если кто хочет подать свой проект "обустройства склонов в р-не пляжа "Отрада", он должен отнести его в какое-то управление по адресу Гоголя, 10, каб.104. Принимают в понед. и среду с 10 до 13.

----------


## Omega

*Лейпциг*, это Управление архитектуры горсовета.

----------


## JN

Лейпциг, обычно такие заявления делаются для того, чтоб сказать, что других предложений не было. Наше предложение всем известно - там должен быть *благоустроенный* парк. Так хотели наши предки, так хотим и мы. А Колокольников, если думает,ч то совершил тонкий и хитрый ход, то он просто дебил. Отсутствием предложений для него дело не закончится.

----------


## m-ilya

Давайте отошлём ему не предложения, а 
1)требование сохранить парк без застройки.
2)провести широкомасштабные общественные слушания
3) Прийти к нему на приём для ознакомления с уже поступившими предложениями.

----------


## Анитра

Давайте отошлем ему моток веревки и кусок мыла. Все остальное у него есть.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Давайте отошлем ему моток веревки и кусок мыла. Все остальное у него есть.


 Это можно сделать только как результат успешно проделанной работы, с хорошим финалом,а для этого надо будет хорошо потрудиться,тем более,что время на исходе.....

----------


## Мата_Ф

Нельзя молчать. Хотя это тот случай, когда никакие аргументы не помогут. Что подразумевает,, львовский сценарий,,?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Во Львове перед 750-летием города надумали "реконструировать" площадь Рынок и, в частности, убрать оттуда вековую брусчатку. Львовяне пристегивались наручниками к бульдозерам и ложились на мостовую...

В Одессе точно так же спасли платаны... Смогут ли Одесситы отстоять то, что принадлежит им?

----------


## JN

> В Одессе точно так же спасли платаны...


 ... на Приморском бульваре. Это было году в 89. Боюсь, судя по активности в ситуации по склонам, что ТЕ одесситы либо умерли, либо уехали. А кто остался?

----------


## m-ilya

Вот документы с сайта горсовета

№1375 от 29.11.2007г. 

О разработке "Градобоснования развития рекреационной зоны района пляжа "Отрада" в г. Одессе"
Рішення
виконавчого комітету
Одеської міської ради
№1375 від 29.11.2007р. 

Про розроблення „Містобудівного обґрунтування 
розвитку рекреаційної зони району пляжу „Отрада” в м. Одесі”

Відповідно до ст. 31 Закону України «Про місцеве самоврядування в Україні», ст.ст. 10, 18 Закону України «Про планування і забудову територій», ст. 14 Закону України «Про основи містобудування», виконавчий комітет Одеської міської ради

ВИРІШИВ:

1. Розробити „Містобудівне обґрунтування розвитку рекреаційної зони району пляжу „Отрада” в м. Одесі” протягом 2007-2008 рр.

2. Управлінню архітектури та містобудування Одеської міської ради (Колокольников В.І.) та управлінню інформації Одеської міської ради (Щеглов Е.В.) протягом двох тижнів після прийняття цього рішення, повідомити через засоби масової інформації стосовно початку розробки вищезгаданого містобудівного обґрунтування, а також про форми, місце, та строк подання фізичними та юридичними особами пропозицій до цього містобудівного обґрунтування.

3. Контроль за виконанням цього рішення покласти на заступника міського голови Кучука М.І.

Міський голова                    Е. Гурвіц
Керуюча справами             Т. Єршова
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Размещено: 13.12.2007 12:58:39
Сообщение управления архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского горсовета 

Управление архитектуры и градостроительства принимает предложения относительно разработки градостроительной документации развития рекреационной зоны района пляжа "Отрада"
В связи с принятием решения исполнительного комитета Одесского городского совета №1375 от 29.11.2007г. о разработке "Градостроительного обоснования развития рекреационной зоны района пляжа "Отрада" в г. Одессе" 
управление архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского горсовета 
принимает предложения от заинтересованных физических и юридических лиц по вопросу разработки указанной градостроительной документации. 

Предложения принимаются в письменной форме по адресу: 
65026, г. Одесса, ул. Гоголя, 10, 
отдел мониторинга и реализации генерального плана, каб. 104, 
понедельник и среда с 10.00 до 13.00. 

Срок предоставления предложений - две недели от даты публикации.

----------


## JN

> Предложения принимаются в письменной форме по адресу: 
> 65026, г. Одесса, ул. Гоголя, 10, 
> отдел мониторинга и реализации генерального плана, каб. 104, 
> понедельник и среда с 10.00 до 13.00. 
> 
> Срок предоставления предложений - две недели от даты публикации.


 Для начала, думаю, надо устроить г... колокольникову хороший такой пикет у него на ул.Гоголя, что забыл про "письменную форму", и про "две недели", и про "понедельник и среда с 10.00 до 13.00", а устраивал по вопросам, волнующим всю Одессу полномасштабные общественные слушания, с соответствующим оформлением протокола.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

В 1987. Ну не надо. Мы еще есть 




> ... на Приморском бульваре. Это было году в 89. Боюсь, судя по активности в ситуации по склонам, что ТЕ одесситы либо умерли, либо уехали. А кто остался?

----------


## JN

> В 1987. Ну не надо. Мы еще есть


 Спасибо за уточнение. Я долго сидел и думал, в 89 или 87. Иногда, так хочется быть моложе... :smileflag: 
Ну, а если еще есть, то...?

----------


## m-ilya

> Спасибо за уточнение. Я долго сидел и думал, в 89 или 87. Иногда, так хочется быть моложе...
> Ну, а если еще есть, то...?


 То мы постепенно соберймся на этом форуме, а пока, люди отправляют запросы.

----------


## Терри на ограде

реконструировать склоны это необходимость,котрую диктует время...
если одесса курортный город и мы хотим на этом заработать, то надо создать условия для того что-бы люди ехали сюда отдыхать и тратить денгьги.взять курорты египта,турции,израиля,греции - ни единого клочка земли,принадлежащего муниципалитету.это реальные рабочие места пропадают.а взять французкий бульвар, по нему ездить неозможно!!!тока по рельсам.куда годиться.

----------


## Скрытик

2 Терри - хоть (да простят меня коллеги) - поскорее бы ты вырос большой...

----------


## m-ilya

> реконструировать склоны это необходимость,котрую диктует время...
> если одесса курортный город и мы хотим на этом заработать, то надо создать условия для того что-бы люди ехали сюда отдыхать и тратить денгьги.взять курорты египта,турции,израиля,греции - ни единого клочка земли,принадлежащего муниципалитету.это реальные рабочие места пропадают.а взять французкий бульвар, по нему ездить неозможно!!!тока по рельсам.куда годиться.


 Эти сотрудники горсовета, уже достали. Они массово бросились на форум, с тем чтобы во всех "вредных" ветках обнаруживать полное отсутствие чего либо кроме бесконечной жажды денег,  денег, и только денег. У этих людей нет ничего святого.

----------


## job2001

> реконструировать склоны это необходимость,котрую диктует время...
> если одесса курортный город и мы хотим на этом заработать, то надо создать условия для того что-бы люди ехали сюда отдыхать и тратить денгьги.взять курорты египта,турции,израиля,греции - ни единого клочка земли,принадлежащего муниципалитету.это реальные рабочие места пропадают.а взять французкий бульвар, по нему ездить неозможно!!!тока по рельсам.куда годиться.


 Позвольте маленькое уточнение - мы, это кто? :smileflag:

----------


## Мата_Ф

> реконструировать склоны это необходимость,котрую диктует время...
> если одесса курортный город и мы хотим на этом заработать.


   А не заработали ли Вы на ремонте ул Успенской, вложив туда 30 млн$, тогда как километр автобана стоит 1млн$.?  А не заработали ли Вы  350 млн . гривен на выдаче разрешений на строительство ( вхождение в гор. коммуникации называется). ? А сейчас в Мукачевском переулке чья  жена  ( зама мэра) продала участок под застройку? Уж не хватит ли?

----------


## Destin

> реконструировать склоны это необходимость,котрую диктует время...
> если одесса курортный город и мы хотим на этом заработать, то надо создать условия для того что-бы люди ехали сюда отдыхать и тратить денгьги.взять курорты египта,турции,израиля,греции - ни единого клочка земли,принадлежащего муниципалитету.это реальные рабочие места пропадают.а взять французкий бульвар, по нему ездить неозможно!!!тока по рельсам.куда годиться.


 Ну, понятно ты уедешь в Америку, гурвиц в Израиль, а нам-то здесь жить!

----------


## Desdichado

> Уж не хватит ли?


 Ага...*ребят из горсовета дружно мучают ихние совести*.
Имхо, горбатого могила исправит.

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Ну, понятно ты уедешь в Америку, гурвиц в Израиль, а нам-то здесь жить!


   А пусть едут! Я остаюсь.

----------


## Терри на ограде

> Ну, понятно ты уедешь в Америку, гурвиц в Израиль, а нам-то здесь жить!


 это шум "окопной братвы",дескать,негде погулять,негде нашару булки под солнцем раскинуть и т.д и т.п...смешно :smileflag:  мне в этом городе тоже жить приходиться и работать...а отдыхать тут негде мы ж не на Кольском полу-острове живем

----------


## Скрытик

> мне в этом городе тоже жить приходиться и работать...а отдыхать тут негде мы ж не на Кольском полу-острове живем


 А кто мешает отдыхать на тенисных кортах что уже построены на Азарова? Спуститься к морю и посидеть в Шаланде или другом ресторанчике? При чем здесь застройка склонов 24х-этажными бетонными монстрами???
Неужели полные идиоты во времена СССР уполаживали склоны что бы остановить постоянные обрушения их?
И можешь ли с аргументированной уверенностью сказать что если эти пологие склоны частично срезать (иначе строить не получится) то через Н-лет весь Приморский район не окажется в море со всей этой псевдо-симфонией???

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В общем понятно. Если одессит хочет бесплатно отдохнуть в черте города у моря - это "смешно"... А следовательно - проявляется неуважение к участникам форума. *Терри на ограде получает MOD*

----------


## Терри на ограде

> А кто мешает отдыхать на тенисных кортах что уже построены на Азарова? Спуститься к морю и посидеть в Шаланде или другом ресторанчике? При чем здесь застройка склонов 24х-этажными бетонными монстрами???
> Неужели полные идиоты во времена СССР уполаживали склоны что бы остановить постоянные обрушения их?
> И можешь ли с аргументированной уверенностью сказать что если эти пологие склоны частично срезать (иначе строить не получится) то через Н-лет весь Приморский район не окажется в море со всей этой псевдо-симфонией???


 строят здания,прежде всего, люди, которые умеют деньги считать.А какой смысл,что б дом рухнул через пару лет??? как раз из-за запущенности береговая линия сама рушиться...спроси у старого одессита,где была вода 30-40 лет назад??? до революции 1917 года был план облагораживания склонов,даже трамвай провели в район "трассы здоровья"...а потом новые хозяева решили зачем??? рельсы разобрали...и делу конец.а почему???да пташ прибрежная зона это "стратегичский объект" был.забыли как погранцы с ментами шарили по пляжам после 23.00 лет эдак 25 назад???? а нынче это спекуляция общественным мнением

----------


## job2001

> строят здания,прежде всего, люди, которые умеют деньги считать.А какой смысл,что б дом рухнул через пару лет??? как раз из-за запущенности береговая линия сама рушиться...спроси у старого одессита,где была вода 30-40 лет назад??? до революции 1917 года был план облагораживания склонов,даже трамвай провели в район "трассы здоровья"...а потом новые хозяева решили зачем??? рельсы разобрали...и делу конец.а почему???да пташ прибрежная зона это "стратегичский объект" был.забыли как погранцы с ментами шарили по пляжам после 23.00 лет эдак 25 назад???? а нынче это спекуляция общественным мнением


 Не осилил, имхо явные признаки употребления тяжелых наркотиков :smileflag:

----------


## Desdichado

> а почему???да пташ прибрежная зона это "стратегичский объект" был.забыли как погранцы с ментами шарили по пляжам после 23.00 лет эдак 25 назад???? а нынче это спекуляция общественным мнением


 Да, да, точно, стратегический объект там, даже несколько. Там ракеты с ядреными боеголовками под землей, на земле, и над землей дислоцировались. Куда они сейчас подевались, никто не знает. Может быть, холодно просто стало, зима, и они спрятались.
Кстати, мне приятель, живущий на поскоте, рассказывал, что в Лесках был секретный объект под видом завода "Молоко" и туда и оттуда постоянно ездили машины с надписью на фургонах "молоко". И это была режимная зона, туда никого не пускали. Однажды, гуляя там с классом (еще в советское время, в конце 80-х) они подошли к забору, скрывавшему этот непонятный объект. Вдруг откуда ни возьмись появился мужик с ружьем, в гражданке, и отвел в сторону учительницу, стал ей что-то говорить. Учительница вернулась к детям бледная, и сразу после этого весь класс снялся оттуда, и больше они туда не ходили. А сейчас в том районе идет строительство коттеджного поселка. В Лесках.

----------


## Терри на ограде

Аж до слез тронуло,бедные детишки...привыкли все вокруг колхозное все вокруг мое...за все надо платить.А между тем, пускай дети "рабочих" насладяться дивными красотами одесского причерноморья.Там такие красивые оливки и акации,а еще туалет халявный!!! и рядом, ехать никуда не надо.а какой красивый причал на ланжероне...загляденье.тока для квеста и годиться.а скоро в Одессе на трассе здоровья пройдет первый в истории человечества межгалактический слет велосипедистов.цель слета - "нет застойке".они,правда, немного намусорят,но за ними уберут.мы любим отдыхать в чистоте.

----------


## JN

Если внимательно почитать эту ветку, да и другие, то спекуляции недорослей, уверовавших в бабло не кажутся вызывающими, и, тем более неоспоримыми. Но метать бисер еще раз, упаси господь. Терри, растите скорее, здесь Вам не отдохнется "в чистоте".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Какой еще эскалатор пагубно воздействует на Потемкинскую лестницу? Его уже десять лет как нет...

----------


## Fresa

> Посмотрите на жуткие фотографии в "Вечерке" как разрушается Приморский бульвар. Да что ж там еще и строить можно?! А Потемкинская лестница ! Видела ее в списке -чего в Украине пропадает. Оказывается, на лестницу еще губительно действует эскалатор - вибрацией.


 Вы говорите о Фоникулере?

----------


## Aquarius

> пташ прибрежная зона это "стратегичский объект" был.забыли как погранцы с ментами шарили по пляжам после 23.00 лет эдак 25 назад???? а нынче это спекуляция общественным мнением


 лет этак 40 лет назад было другое государство, другой менталитет, другие реалии. Вечерами студенты патрулировали побережье Одессы. Да, это было принудительное дежурство. Но не обременительное - всё равно гуляли вечером. Получали инструкции на заставе (вышек погранцов уже не осталось) и весёлой толпой гуляли вдоль побережья, от Отрады до Аркадии.
Вдоль побережья Одессы и области располагались погранзаставы и прожекторные посты, которые по особому расписанию мощными прожекторами (зеркало до 4м) светили в море и искали нарушителей. Один из постов был вблизи Лесков. Я был музруком в пионерлагере и вечером приходил на пост с баяном, где в перерывах между поиском нарушителей (задача погранцов) я играл на баяне (моя задача), мы пели (чаще всего "Черемшину") пили спирт (зеркало полагалось протирать) и разговаривали. Однажды даже поймали нарушителя в луч прожектора и держали до подхода сторожевика. Ребята-пограничники получили благодарности и внеочередной отпуск, т.к. задержали что-то важное. Может и не важное, по нынешним временам, но подход был другой.
Да и в 1969 году мы на Бугазе нашли в море документы полковника ЗГВГ. Так мы их отнесли на заставу за 2км, за что получили благодарность от пограничников. Официально, через институт. Правда мы отдали не всё найденное - 5 рублей оставили себе.  :smileflag:  
Поэтому патрулирование побережья в те времена воспринималось нормально. Было запрещение находится на пляже с 23-00 до утра. И ничего, все понимали - погранзона. 
Сейчас это воспринимается по-другому, но и времена - другие. Не лучше, не хуже (не будем спорить) - просто другие.

Извините за реминисценции. Навеяло.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Управление архитектуры и градостроительства сейчас принимает предложения по градостроительному обоснованию застройки склонов в районе пляжа "Отрада". Все, кто хочет поучаствовать в деле сопротивления застройке - пишите в личку, сегодня вышлю текст документа, который надо отправить в УАГ.

----------


## SSZB

да . по поводу погранзоны особенно зимой все верно . сам (энд группа товарищей со мной)  раз был "пойман" нарядом погранцов  в черноморке зимой примерно 20 декабря (год и непомню уже . гдето 77-78)

----------


## АТ

> ...Все, кто хочет поучаствовать в деле сопротивления застройке - пишите в личку, сегодня вышлю текст документа, который надо отправить в УАГ.


 Вот я всё-таки считаю, что слово "сопротивление" здесь дискредитирует всю идею. Ну упёрлись рогом, и сколько так можно простоять? Дело нужно вести не на сопротивление, а на альтернативу.

Не ЗАСТРОЙКА СКЛОНОВ, а ....

А что???

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Чтобы предложить альтернативу, надо остановить застройку.

Под альтернативой лично я вижу благоустроенный парк (каким он был раньше...), в котором есть где отдохнуть. Где отдохнуть - это одноэтажные, вписанные в ландшафт заведения, наподобие "Глечика". Эта альтернатива, кстати, содержится в том документе, который сейчас отправляется нами в УАГ в рамках приема предложений и пропозиций по градобоснованию застройки склонов в районе Отрады.

Кстати, те, кто связывался со мной во вторник - просьба отозваться :smileflag:

----------


## m-ilya

> Вот я всё-таки считаю, что слово "сопротивление" здесь дискредитирует всю идею. Ну упёрлись рогом, и сколько так можно простоять? Дело нужно вести не на сопротивление, а на альтернативу.
> 
> Не ЗАСТРОЙКА СКЛОНОВ, а ....
> 
> А что???


 Терминология может быть такая: "кто хочет поучаствовать в деле сохранения парка "Юбилейный" (склоны вдоль трассы здоровья), пишите..."

----------


## АТ

> Терминология может быть такая: "кто хочет поучаствовать в деле сохранения парка "Юбилейный" (склоны вдоль трассы здоровья), пишите..."


 Да, "за" - это правильно. Потому что конструктивно - нужно сохранить парк, трассу и пляжи. А "против" - это бестолку. Ну даже если удастся отбиться от застройки - ещё что нибудь придумают. И второй раз уже протестовать не дадут - типо сами не знаете, чего хочете. Не путайтесь под ногами!

PS. Одни мои знакомые тоже так боролись. У них в детсаду была хорошая исполняющая обязанности заведующей. Все были довольны. А вместо того чтоб её утвердить заведующей, прислали другую - с довольно таки подмоченной репутацией. Ну все вместе - и родители и сотрудники - начали бороться ПРОТИВ новой заведующей, хотя я им и говорил - неправильно это! Нужно бороться ЗА старую заведующую! А они мне толковали - вот эту уберём, так старая и будет! 
Так чёрта с два. Новую заведующую   они таки выжили, как за неё начальство ни боролось. И что? А в наказание им прислали ТАКУЮ заведующую, что они уже и о старой жалеть начали. А поднимать борьбу опять - их сразу предупредили, что это будет уже ЗАНАДТО. 
Вот так и доборолись.

----------


## m-ilya

> PS. Одни мои знакомые тоже так боролись. У них в детсаду была хорошая исполняющая обязанности заведующей. Все были довольны. А вместо того чтоб её утвердить заведующей, прислали другую - с довольно таки подмоченной репутацией. Ну все вместе - и родители и сотрудники - начали бороться ПРОТИВ новой заведующей, хотя я им и говорил - неправильно это! Нужно бороться ЗА старую заведующую! А они мне толковали - вот эту уберём, так старая и будет! 
> Так чёрта с два. Новую заведующую   они таки выжили, как за неё начальство ни боролось. И что? А в наказание им прислали ТАКУЮ заведующую, что они уже и о старой жалеть начали. А поднимать борьбу опять - их сразу предупредили, что это будет уже ЗАНАДТО. 
> Вот так и доборолись.


 "будет уже ЗАНАДТО" Эту фразу надо было расценивать по-другому: Следующая битва будет последней - кто победит в ней, тот победит в войне. Если за старую заведующую действительно боролись и родители и коллектив, то они были в одном шаге от победы. Шаг это был труднее первого, но он был победным. Например, если бы власть начала бить защитников парка, это означало бы только то, что горсовет уже не имеет возможности противостоять, и остается последний, но самый трудный шаг к победе.

----------


## Rabin

> реконструировать склоны это необходимость,котрую диктует время...
> если одесса курортный город и мы хотим на этом заработать, то надо создать условия для того что-бы люди ехали сюда отдыхать и тратить денгьги.взять курорты египта,турции,израиля,греции - ни единого клочка земли,принадлежащего муниципалитету..


 Для начала прочитайте инфу по иностранным курортам(а то вы видать мало где были)
так вот местоположение отеля Hayatt на Плайя дель Кармэн в 60км от аэропорта считается преимуществом, в Гоа до аэропорта и городов 30-70км,Мармарис только декларируется туроператорами на самом деле до него 20-40км.
поэтому всякую хрень наподобии проэкта греческого "МУ",лепить в центре Одессы не обязательно есть в 20-70 км от города под такие прожекты отличные места.

----------


## Rabin

так могут выглядеть пригороды Одессы

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Причем в пригородах Одессы то, что предлагают греки, будет более чем уместным.

----------


## Omega

> Причем в пригородах Одессы то, что предлагают греки, будет более чем уместным.


 Пригороды вне подчинения мэрии...

----------


## Безам

НЕТ НА НИХ КОВРИЖНЫХ...

Одесский горсовет вновь сформировал земельную комиссию
На последней в этом году сессии Одесского горсовета была вновь сформирована распущенная ранее постоянная комиссия по земельным правоотношениям. Ее возглавил Григорий Трипульский (фракция «Наша Одесса»), передает корреспондент «Одесинформа». 
Г. Трипульский перешел в земельную комиссию из комиссии по предпринимательству и торговле. Как и было решено ранее, в новосформированный орган не вошел ни один из его бывших членов. Численный состав остался прежним – 14 человек. 
Также группа из 85 депутатов приняла обращение к Президенту Украины Виктору Ющенко, в котором выразила протест против присвоения Роману Шухевичу звания Героя Украины. 
А Леонид Капелюшный (фракция «Наша Украина») предложил изучить ситуацию, сложившуюся с освещением деятельности горсовета в одесских СМИ. По его мнению, они предвзято относятся к деятельности совета, сознательно очерняют городскую власть. Депутат заподозрил, что эти СМИ действуют по заказу.

----------


## Безам

Все, что против власти - это потенциальный заказ? А как насчет собственной журналисткой позиции? Дятлы. Журналисты - на то они и журналисты, чтобы не молчать. Так-так, как же будут изучать СМИ? Чистки, иски? А сам КАпелюшный- журналист. Хотя он уже не достоин этого звания. Сам то "джинсою" и живет, коль продался властям... Как это все смешно...

----------


## JN

> Депутат заподозрил, что эти СМИ действуют по заказу.


 Что взять с другана гурвица. Стиль знакомый, до боли...

----------


## Безам

В смысле?

Да уж... ГУрвиц к себе всех друганов в команду натащил...

*Два предложения вполне можно вместить в один пост, а не разводить здесь флудильню. В дальнейшем буду такие посты не склеивать, а просто удалять. 
(с) Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*

----------


## Pumik

вид со спутника уже имеющейся стройки в Аркадии и чистые склоны, смотрятся заманчиво...

----------


## Мата_Ф

> А Леонид Капелюшный (фракция «Наша Украина») предложил изучить ситуацию, сложившуюся с освещением деятельности горсовета в одесских СМИ. По его мнению, они предвзято относятся к деятельности совета, сознательно очерняют городскую власть. Депутат заподозрил, что эти СМИ действуют по заказу.


    А сознательно обеляет депутатов ,, Одесский вестник,,. Эта газета существует лишь благодаря тому, что её насильно впихивают пенсионерам. С видом облагодетельствования. Бесплатно и заботливо. В этой то газете точно пишут по заказу.

----------


## Destin

Городской голова Одессы наградил «Знаком почета» гражданина Греции, президента «Mіchanіkі S.A.» Продромоса Эмфиетзоглу. Об этом сообщило управление информации горсовета. 
В соответствующем распоряжении отмечается, что награда присуждается за значительный личный вклад в застройку Одессы, благоустройство и сохранение ее исторически-архитектурного облика, а также по случаю 70-летия со дня рождения. 

http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=2349&p=sin

Без комментариев....

----------


## JN

Замечательный его "личный вклад" можно наблюдать на обоих фасадах Афины( рука не поднимается назвать Круглым домом), что по ул.Греческой, а так-же, если подышать внутри.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Немного почитал ветку, на чтение всего здоровья не хватило. Основными рассматриваемыми вопросами, как я заметил, являются следующие два: законно ли такое строительство? И не опасно ли возводить дома на склонах? Вопросы правильные, однако, хочется задать еще один: допустимо ли такое строительство вопреки мнению подавляющего числа граждан города? Власти приходят и уходят, а построенные при них дома остаются. Останется и застройка в единственной в городе лесоподобной зоне.
Перелагаю подумать, что конкретно можно сделать помимо малопродуктивного обращения в различные государственные и в т.ч. правоохранительные органы. Может попытаться организовать массовое выступление горожан по этому поводу? Или я фантазирую?

----------


## Desdichado

Обеими руками! Но как это сделать?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Обеими руками! Но как это сделать?


 Шаг 1. До весны, когда сие целесообразнее всего организовывать, проводится интенсивный пиар за сохранение склонов.

Шаг 2. Если греки начинают строительство -то все, кто против, выходят на склоны. К ним постепенно подтянутся другие, кто до этого просто ждал.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Шаг 1. До весны, когда сие целесообразнее всего организовывать, проводится интенсивный пиар за сохранение склонов.
> 
> Шаг 2. Если греки начинают строительство -то все, кто против, выходят на склоны. К ним постепенно подтянутся другие, кто до этого просто ждал.


 Мы рискуем весной обнаружить там уже не склоны и деревья а стройплощадки и полупостроенные каркасы небоскребов. Что тогда? Взрывать их что -ли? Как организовать недовольных застройкой в кратчайшие сроки? Обращение к политикам, как я думаю всем понятно, ничего хорошего принесет. Эти паразиты думают только о своей карьере. Нужны идеи, господа патриоты города. У кого есть?

----------


## Олег.Л

Тихон Петрович 
--------------------
Только общегородской референдум по данному вопросу.Либо мощная пиар-акция,после которой уже не обратить внимания на проблему будет невозможно,for-ex. --подрыв горсовета(о чем многие мечтают) либо перекрытие основной автомагистрали,со всеми вытекающими.Автоматически будет и пресса и телевидение и адекватная отдача

----------


## Destin

Референдум это, конечно, правильно, вот только не постигнет ли его участь недавнего референдума по досрочному прекращению полномочий городского головы?

http://www.odessa.ua/acts/mayor/11903/

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Обеими руками! Но как это сделать?


    Видела недавно на АТВ передачу, где депутат Марков из,, Родины ,,предложил мэру раз и навсегда отказаться от застройки  склонов. Построить спортивные площадки. И чтобы было такое решение, чтоб никакое другое решение не могло допустить застройки.  Поэтому я поддержу Маркова. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Видела недавно на АТВ передачу, где депутат Марков из,, Родины ,,предложил мэру раз и навсегда отказаться от застройки  склонов. Построить спортивные площадки. И чтобы было такое решение, чтоб никакое другое решение не могло допустить застройки.  Поэтому я поддержу Маркова.


 А ты в курсе что марков один из владельцев гостиницв под монастырем, т.е. он успел свои склоны оттяпать  :smileflag:  Поддерживай - он себе еще пару сотен метров возьмет...
Неужели до сих пор не понятно что ни один политик любого цвета от голубого до оранжевого диапазона спектра не достоин что бы его поддерживать?

----------


## Буджак

Тогда логично поддержать того, кто "наелся" и может сделать добро для города, запретив строить что-то на месте Юбилейного. Если, конечно, такие есть... Увы, ненасытность и алчность - определяющая черта характера любого политика в современной Украине. Ах, да, и подлость, как я мог забыть!

----------


## Скрытик

В нынешнем горсовете таких нет, увы.
Надежда только на общественность и то слабая

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В нынешнем горсовете таких нет, увы.
> Надежда только на общественность и то слабая


 Таких не отыщется ни в каком горсовете. Честный политик, как известно это нонсенс. У каждого свои цели и нам может только случайно повезти, если на каком-то этапе кому-то из политиканов будет по пути с нами (народом). 

    А может быть стоит всем нам попробовать встать из-за компьютеров, за которыми так удобно рассуждать обо всем на свете, и предварительно подговорив всех своих друзей и знакомых пойти к горсовету и пошуметь там по-взрослому? 

        Впрочем сам понимаю, что фантазирую. Стали мы инертными и ленивыми. Только наблюдаем и гадаем: застроят или нет? Пройдем летом к морю, или будем на него только издали смотреть. Еще можем подсчитать сколько деньжат на этой застройке по легкому срубят ЭГ со товарищи. Нам не повезло с властями, зато как им повезло с нами!

----------


## Буджак

А что такое "пошуметь по-взрослому"? От шума типа "нет застройке склонов" у горсовета есть фильтр, так что им там это по барабану. А устроить мордобой в Горсовете, по типу того, как старый сапер Водичка в Кираль-Хиде, себе дороже. Да и воспитание не позволяет. Впрочем, безумству храбрых... Впрочем, это только повредит интересам одесситов!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Сам не знаю, что там имеет смысл делать - вот и написал расплывчато. а у вас какие предложения есть?

----------


## Буджак

Вот и я не знаю, что делать. Плетью обуха не перешибешь! Большие деньги (а за этим проектом стоят немалые) можно победить только очень большими деньгами... или войной, реальной, а не информационной. Определенный эффект может быть достигнут за счет хорошо организованной акции гражданского неповиновения по типу майдана, с палаточным городком на склонах, лазерными прожекторами, оплатой присутствия, организацией питания и проч., при серьезной поддержке прессы, и не только местного уровня, но и государственной + иностранной. Но и это не решает проблемы, разве только можно выиграть некоторую отсрочку, майданы всегда ведут в тупик. 
Перекупить права на эту землю у Механиков с тем, чтобы на этой земле ничего не делать, у меня денег не хватит. Создать для этой цели фонд тоже нереально: стырить народные денежки - любимая забава соотечественников. Закрытый Клуб Богатых Одесситов, Которых Опасно Кидать мог бы стать выходом, но кто туда войдет? Тем более нет гарантии, что сами члены этого клуба не перегрызутся... Что остается делать? Не знаю...

----------


## m-ilya

Лично я считаю, что акции у горсовета некоторый результат приносят. Вопрос в  продуманной концепции, тщательной подготовке. Естественно, акции должны параллельно поддерживаться другими видами защиты парка. Сейчас ожидается мотивировочная часть одесского суда, с тем, чтобы обращаться в верховный. Так что судебная линия есть, и активисты готовятся к расширению действий в этом поле. Не потерял актуальность и сбор подписей, так как не во все инстанции направлены жалобы. Кратко говоря, сейчас сделано меньше, чем можно сделать.

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Видела недавно на АТВ передачу, где депутат Марков из,, Родины ,,предложил мэру раз и навсегда отказаться от застройки  склонов. Построить спортивные площадки. И чтобы было такое решение, чтоб никакое другое решение не могло допустить застройки.  Поэтому я поддержу Маркова.


 Депутат Балинов публично, на весь город, в своей программе чуть ли не каждую неделю Гурвица призывает отказаться от идеи застройки склонов, и начал это делать задолго до Маркова. На сессиях с Гурвицем спорит. В последней программе вообще заявил, что распродажа склонов "пенсионный фонд Гурвица". Но он бьется об лед один. Согласен с тем, что необходимы широкомасштабные акции. Где б я Маркова поддержал так это в идее о референдуме, но после переговоров Родина-Гурвиц все затихло. Кваснюка вообще с эфира сняли. Замирились Марков с Гурвицем, короче. Решил Марков и его компаньоны свои бизнес-вопросы с Гурвицем. Вообщем необходимо самим склоны отстаивать.

----------


## Pinky

Гурвиц так и сказал на этой встрече...Склоны пустыми стоять не будут...набережную хочу...
Интересный момент, если на склонах построят высотки, то на пляжах под ними, часа в 4 солнца уже не будет, не позагораешь!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Лично я считаю, что акции у горсовета некоторый результат приносят. Вопрос в  продуманной концепции, тщательной подготовке. Естественно, акции должны параллельно поддерживаться другими видами защиты парка. Сейчас ожидается мотивировочная часть одесского суда, с тем, чтобы обращаться в верховный. Так что судебная линия есть, и активисты готовятся к расширению действий в этом поле. Не потерял актуальность и сбор подписей, так как не во все инстанции направлены жалобы. Кратко говоря, сейчас сделано меньше, чем можно сделать.


 Сборщиков подписей пока я к сожалению не встречал.  А кого Вы имеете в виду, говоря об активистах?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Сборщиков подписей пока я к сожалению не встречал.  А кого Вы имеете в виду, говоря об активистах?


 меня, например

----------


## Олег.Л

Референдум это, конечно, правильно, вот только не постигнет ли его участь недавнего референдума по досрочному прекращению полномочий городского головы?
-------
Так подоплека здесь немного другая все-же.Да и конце-концов,над гурвицем же кто-то есть ? Он же не царь и бог

----------


## Destin

> Так подоплека здесь немного другая все-же.Да и конце-концов,над гурвицем же кто-то есть ? Он же не царь и бог


 Подоплека везде и всегда одна и та же  - деньги. Вернее, ненасытная жадность чиновников и политиков. А на местном уровне, при существующем раскладе сил в горсовете, он таки да "царь и бог"

----------


## Pinky

А как вам идея расклеить по городу что-то типа этого?



миль пардон за плохой фотошоп, профи может сделать лучше

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Проблема в том, что большинству жителей Одессы это все или побоку, или они не в курсе дела.

----------


## Pinky

Вот увидят нечто подобное - будут в курсе!  думаю, такая акция 100% не пройдет незамеченной.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> меня, например


 В моем лице вы можете найти убежденного сторонника, готового к конкретным делам. Может поактивничаем все-таки?

----------


## Desdichado

> Тогда логично поддержать того, кто "наелся" и может сделать добро для города, запретив строить что-то на месте Юбилейного. Если, конечно, такие есть... Увы, ненасытность и алчность - определяющая черта характера любого политика в современной Украине. Ах, да, и подлость, как я мог забыть!


  Считаю, что вариант как в книге "Вся королевская рать" - типа, "мы должны сделать добро из зла, док, потому что его больше не из чего сделать" тут не подходит. Парк и склоны создавались, если я не ошибаюсь, по доброй воле и при непосредственном, бескорыстном, по большому счету, участии одесситов, наших родителей, дедушек и бабушек. Зачем же осквернять их труд привлечением политиков, депутатов? А защитить можно, имхо, действительно, соглашусь с Тихоном Петровичем и некоторыми другими участниками форума, только "активными", "силовыми" методами. Отправки подписей куда бы то ни было не конают сейчас, у нас. Впрочем, грамотная и мощная пиар-кампания тоже нужна на первом этапе, дабы пробудить заснувших горожан и открыть им глаза. ИМХО.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А как вам идея расклеить по городу что-то типа этого?
> 
> 
> 
> миль пардон за плохой фотошоп, профи может сделать лучше


 Наверное стоит расклеивать и не только такое. Надо, как учил дедушка Ленин заниматься агитцией.
Вопрос в том, как это реально воплотить в жизнь? Хотя реально можно и так: каждый на своем принтере распечатывает сколько сможет таких листовок и лепит, где пролучится. Хоть что-то

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Проблема в том, что большинству жителей Одессы это все или побоку, или они не в курсе дела.


     Большинству жителей Одессы дойдёт знойным  летом Н...го года, когда они по привычке захотят искупаться в море. С удивлением они обнаружат, что море есть.  Только не для всех.  :smileflag:

----------


## Desdichado

> Наверное стоит расклеивать и не только такое. Надо, как учил дедушка Ленин заниматься агитцией.
> Вопрос в том, как это реально воплотить в жизнь? Хотя реально можно и так: каждый на своем принтере распечатывает сколько сможет таких листовок и лепит, где пролучится. Хоть что-то


 Согласен. Нужно писать тексты листовок и расклеивать листовки на столбах и стенах домов, в транспорте, короче - везде.

----------


## Олег.Л

Надо делать все ,что может хоть мало-мальски повлиять на ум,честь и совесть.Вот только коротким "Одессит .Защити склоны!" не обойтись.
Звучит слегка стебово и абсолютно без тревоги!
Надо  подать,"что наше море будет не наше" например, только кратко и понятно.

----------


## JN

> Сборщиков подписей пока я к сожалению не встречал. А кого Вы имеете в виду, говоря об активистах?


 Например меня. Я их собрал не одну сотню на склонах. И носили мы их коуда угодно.
Мое мнение: референдум делать можно. Но готовиться очень и ОЧЕНЬ тщательно. И все равно, все решат люди, готовые выходить на улицы. Даже для сбора подписей для инициирования референдума потребуется пару сотен человек. Кто готов выходить лично? Я, как всегда, готов.

----------


## Desdichado

Я готов.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Я очень готов. Но нас мало а в таком деле обязательно необходимо внушительное количество. 
В листовки не очень верю, но лично я попробую.
референдум єто здорово, но законнім путем на сегодняшний день его провести нереально

----------


## m-ilya

Для инициирования референдума, за месяц нужно собрать более 74 тысяч подписей. Считаю, что для этого нужно не менее пятисот активистов собирающих подписи.

Мэр Эдуард Гурвиц главным итогом года считает значительное повышение уровня международного авторитета Одессы и растущий интерес к ней в мире. Еще одним важным аспектом он назвал отсутствие конфликта интересов между горожанами и местной властью. «Мы стремимся к одной цели - сделать Одессу современным, максимально комфортным для жизни городом», – сказал городской голова.
источник:
http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=2378&p=sin
Считаю, что именно на международном уровне надо информировать о антинародной деятельности ЭГ. Естественно это должно быть не в ущерб  деятельности в Одессе. 
Листовки очень хорошая мысль, надо как предлагалось выше, расклеить кто сколько сможет. Хочу заметить, что листовки, как и прочая печатная продукция, расклеиваемая по городу  в течение двух - трех дней заклеивается новыми афишами. Эффективнее были бы наклейки на авто, но будут ли желающие ездить с такой наклейкой?
Листовку надо в черно-белом варианте, и по тексту: Одессит, защити склоны от застройки!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

После Нового года превращаюсь в печатника.

----------


## Олег.Л

Собрать 74000шт непросто,но можно.Каждый дом на Французском,Шевченко даст по нескольку сот подписей мин.
Предварительно,надо договориться с ЖЭКами,что бы они предупредили жильцов о готовящейся акции,чтобы те не шугались.

----------


## Олег.Л

Не дождешься,о недостойный отпрыск  донецко-киевской приезжей камарильи!
Да,  и смотри жопу себе не проколи сидя на ограде!

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Я очень готов. Но нас мало а в таком деле обязательно необходимо внушительное количество. 
> В листовки не очень верю, но лично я попробую.
> референдум єто здорово, но законнім путем на сегодняшний день его провести нереально


   Ребята, вам не дадут даже собраться в одном месте. Пришлют провокаторов. Милицию. Сделают потасовку. У инициаторов найдут наркоту в карманах.  Посмотрели как ,, Родина проводила собрание,,?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ребята, вам не дадут даже собраться в одном месте. Пришлют провокаторов. Милицию. Сделают потасовку. У инициаторов найдут наркоту в карманах.  Посмотрели как ,, Родина проводила собрание,,?


 Как это верно, Ватсон! К тому же мы даже не «Родина». Но очень хочется попробовать. Иначе всю оставшуюся жизнь, проходя мимо дурацких небоскребов, натыканных около моря буду корить себя за то, что даже не попытался ничего сделать, для того чтобы их не было (будет, как сказал советский классик "мучительно больно"). Ведь обидно то как! Большинство одесситов против, но вопрос решает парень из винницкой области, который и на море, наверное, не ходит и не ходил никогда.

----------


## Олег.Л

Большинство одесситов против, но вопрос решает парень из винницкой области
----------
Отсюда вывод.....если низы не хотят,что делают с верхами?

----------


## Буджак

> Как это верно, Ватсон! К тому же мы даже не «Родина». Но очень хочется попробовать. Иначе всю оставшуюся жизнь, проходя мимо дурацких небоскребов, натыканных около моря буду корить себя за то, что даже не попытался ничего сделать, для того чтобы их не было (будет, как сказал советский классик "мучительно больно"). Ведь обидно то как! Большинство одесситов против, но вопрос решает парень из винницкой области, который и на море, наверное, не ходит и не ходил никогда.


 Респект, Тихон Петрович! За попытку что-то изменить... Даже если она увенчается крахом.

----------


## Скрытик

> Не дождешься,о недостойный отпрыск  донецко-киевской приезжей камарильи!
> Да,  и смотри жопу себе не проколи сидя на ограде!


 *Неплохо начинаем на форуме. Может все же не так резко? МОД.*

----------


## Скрытик

Уважаемые.
Сидя тут на форуме можно только мечтать о победе. Если есть искреннее желание и возможность помочь настоятельно советую связаться с такими организациями как НАДО и ЭКО. При упоминании обоих из них у Гурвица сразу начинается головная боль. Это будет гораздо правильнее чем ломать копья о такие мельницы. особенно начиная с нуля.

----------


## Мата_Ф

У Гурвица,, головная боль,,?  Это  не так.  Или вы надеетесь на прокуратуру и суд?

----------


## Скрытик

> У Гурвица,, головная боль,,?  Это  не так.  Или вы надеетесь на прокуратуру и суд?


 Ну уж надеяться на народное восстание в Одессе гораздо более бессмысленно  :smileflag:

----------


## m-ilya

> Уважаемые.
> Сидя тут на форуме можно только мечтать о победе. Если есть искреннее желание и возможность помочь настоятельно советую связаться с такими организациями как НАДО и ЭКО. При упоминании обоих из них у Гурвица сразу начинается головная боль. Это будет гораздо правильнее чем ломать копья о такие мельницы. особенно начиная с нуля.


 Если я правильно понимаю, то ЭКОвцы и НАДОвцы  бывают на форуме, так что особой необходимости дополнительно с ними связываться нет, но если надо, то, на трассе здоровья, напротив яхт-клуба на асфальте написаны их координаты. Мне кажется, что именно параллельная деятельность форумчан усилит действия ЭКО, НАДО. Можно в макете листовки добавить их координаты, для обратной связи. Если подойдем к организации митинга, тогда другое дело: без их опыта и помощи нам не обойтись, и мы к ним обратимся.

----------


## m-ilya

Вот вариант листовки для ч-б принтера. Если необходимо, можно добавить телефон ЭКО, но это после праздников

----------


## JN

> Ребята, вам не дадут даже собраться в одном месте. Пришлют провокаторов. Милицию. Сделают потасовку. У инициаторов найдут наркоту в карманах.  Посмотрели как ,, Родина проводила собрание,,?


 Родина родиной, но и у нас свой опыт есть. Собрание, я не сомневаюсь, мы провести сможем. Вопрос не в нем. Действительно, после процедуры регистрации инициативной группы, она должна бу дет за месяц собрать  70-75 тыс. подписей. Таких подписей, к которым придраться будет сложно. А я, пока не вижу, даже тех 100-130 волонтеров, которые работали с НАДО в 2005 г. И когда здесь люди говорят, что они работать будут, то они должны понимать, что речь идет не о единичном усилии, а о нескольких месяцах серьезного труда.

Теперь знакомимся с первоисточником:
http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=1286-12&p=1192041175762699

----------


## Destin

Илья прав, прежде, чем говорить о референдуме необходимо информировать горожан о планах по застройке склонов. В том числе и с помощью листовок. Это самый недорогой и доступный нам способ. Пока очень не многие знают о таких планах.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Цена вопроса в долларовом эквиваленте примерно ясна (очень большая). Перспективы у нас туманненькие. Будем пробовать все и агитацию и попытки провести референдум и прочее, если придумаем. Нельзя делать только одного - сидеть сложа руки и наблюдать, как подъемные краны помогают молдавским рабочим монтировать очередную бетонную плиту в строящемся на склонах небоскребе

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Илья прав, прежде, чем говорить о референдуме необходимо информировать горожан о планах по застройке склонов. В том числе и с помощью листовок. Это самый недорогой и доступный нам способ. Пока очень не многие знают о таких планах.


 Абсолютно согласен. Нужно знать и о планах и о реальных участниках застройки. Т. к . планы и сами застройщики отличаются друг от друга как утренняя роса от дождя.  :smileflag:  
PS Простите, но ещё ремарка - застройка застройке рознь. Это нужно понимать.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> PS Простите, но ещё ремарка - застройка застройке рознь. Это нужно понимать.


 А как именно это нужно понимать? Вы полагаете, что на склонах можно строить но избирательно?

----------


## m-ilya

Да, планы и застройщики отличаются, но нам то что до их отличий? В парке "Юбилейном" категорически нельзя строить ни по техническим, ни по моральным соображениям. Парк должен остаться парком, и мы не должны ждать 50 лет, пока вырастет другой парк, который нам обещают взамен.

----------


## rollin12

Мне не пришел ответ в десятидневный срок от колокольникова.

----------


## m-ilya

Считаем 10 дней плюс  семь на работу почты. А потом, если нет текста жалобы, активисты вышлют по электронке.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сейчас к работе почты надо еще добавить время на праздники.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Мне не пришел ответ в десятидневный срок от колокольникова.


 Добавьте еще длительный почти фатальный предновогодний больничный вашего ГлАрх-_а_, с которого он непонятно когда выйдет. Экие вы кровожадные... Вот помрет, не дай Боже, - поймете какую культурную единицу не уберегли.

----------


## Терри на ограде

как бы вы тут ни охали-ахали,господа,а в нашем городе в 2012 году чемпионат европы по футболу принимается.так что рухляди быть не должно.и это здорово!!!

----------


## Буджак

> как бы вы тут ни охали-ахали,господа,а в нашем городе в 2012 году чемпионат европы по футболу принимается.


 Откуда дровишки? Вроде, Одесса в резерве без особых шансов принять хоть один матч. Да и в прочих городах строительство объектов затягивается, так что все еще возможно.



> так что рухляди быть не должно.


 К сожалению, рухлядь собираются построить н  месте парка "Юбилейный", Вы не в курсе?

----------


## Desdichado

> как бы вы тут ни охали-ахали,господа,а в нашем городе в 2012 году чемпионат европы по футболу принимается.так что рухляди быть не должно.и это здорово!!!


 Не нужно свистеть. Чемпионат пока не принимается - Одесса в резерве. А это еще ни о чем не говорит. А для того, чтобы принять чемпионат, хотя бы один матч, нужно всю Одессу с ее инфраструктурой сровнять с землей и построить заново.

----------


## m-ilya

> как бы вы тут ни охали-ахали,господа,а в нашем городе в 2012 году чемпионат европы по футболу принимается.так что рухляди быть не должно.и это здорово!!!


 Терри, извини, но какое отношение ты имеешь к городу? Ты же собираешься за границу, какое тебе дело до Одессы?
И вообще, добро пожаловать в игнор.

----------


## Терри на ограде

> Иначе всю оставшуюся жизнь, проходя мимо дурацких небоскребов, натыканных около моря буду корить себя за то, что даже не попытался ничего сделать, для того чтобы их не было (будет, как сказал советский классик "мучительно больно"). Ведь обидно то как!


 а если рассудить с точки зрения,что в этом доме я когда-то буду жить и встречать утро на балконе с видом на море!!!))))то каритна становиться болле красочная.и мучительно больно будет,тем кто так и не заработал на это(((

----------


## Скрытик

> а если рассудить с точки зрения,что в этом доме я когда-то буду жить и встречать утро на балконе с видом на море!!!))))то каритна становиться болле красочная.и мучительно больно будет,тем кто так и не заработал на это(((


 Или рассвет под обломками рухнувшего дома. Рекомендую пройтись возле Афины и посмотреть на трещины в здании. А так же узнать у арендующих помещение как у них обстоят дела с вентиляцией  :smileflag: 
И еще - здесь есть достаточно людей способных купить квартиры в этих гостиницах но они не сделают это из за моральной стороны вопроса.

----------


## Буджак

...Пока сей небоскреб не провалится в катакомбы. Пока на море можно будет пройти в одном каком-нибудь месте, да и то через дыру в заборе. И неважно, у кого сколько денег. Когда у меня их появилось достаточно, я купил огромную квартиру в бельгийке возле парка Шевченко, а не в новострое, о чем ни секунды не жалею. А вот если пройти через парк Шевченко утречком, спуститься к морю, прогуляться вдоль него, или пробежать по ТЗ до Аркадии и обратно, не дыша выхлопами, в утренней тишине, а потом скупаться на обратном пути на Ланжероне, будет невозможно из-за стройки, долбаных небоскребов, развлекательных центров, отсутствия тени, то тогда никакие деньги не помогут считать себя счастливым!

----------


## Sblek

Терри , *слезь с ограды !!!*  :smileflag:   да и нетолько оттуда...

----------


## Терри на ограде

> Или рассвет под обломками рухнувшего дома. Рекомендую пройтись возле Афины и посмотреть на трещины в здании. А так же узнать у арендующих помещение как у них обстоят дела с вентиляцией 
> И еще - здесь есть достаточно людей способных купить квартиры в этих гостиницах но они не сделают это из за моральной стороны вопроса.


 вы бы еще сюда Пизанскую башню приплюсовали...в двойне смешнее было бы

----------


## Скрытик

> вы бы еще сюда Пизанскую башню приплюсовали...в двойне смешнее было бы


 А это тут при чем?

----------


## Буджак

Вот из-за таких как Терри, у многих может сложиться впечатление, что те одесситы, которые добились финансового достатка, злорадствуют в отношении прочих своих земляков, считают, что свой карман они любят куда больше, чем свой город. Да, такие тоже есть, но ведь не все же!

----------


## Sblek

> вы бы еще сюда Пизанскую башню приплюсовали...в двойне смешнее было бы


 читая твои посты смешнее некуда , добро пожаловать в игнор лист...
господа ! вопрос почти по теме,  вот здесь я обнаружил  Генеральный план Одессы, Модель планировочного развития города, Площадки нового жилищного строительства.Схема магистральной транспортной сети Одессы,Пассажирский транспорт , скачал эти карты но там нет никаких  пояснений условных обозначений , кто знает де це есть ??

----------


## Терри на ограде

> ... А вот если пройти через парк Шевченко утречком, спуститься к морю, прогуляться вдоль него, или пробежать по ТЗ до Аркадии и обратно, не дыша выхлопами, в утренней тишине, а потом скупаться на обратном пути на Ланжероне, будет невозможно из-за стройки, долбаных небоскребов, развлекательных центров, отсутствия тени, то тогда никакие деньги не помогут считать себя счастливым!


 а когда сгниет последний причал и развалится последний пирс(построенные лет 30 назад!!!) мы своим детям скажем,что "мы,сынок,все пробегали да поплавали - подростешь и построишь"

----------


## Dam

В Рио, кстати, Капакобана застроена небоскребами... Это так, к слову... Пляж просто отличный.

----------


## Терри на ограде

> А это тут при чем?


 когда строили Афину,скока палок Механикам ставили в колеса???а бютжет строительства не резиновый,что бы болелановским и гринивецким дебилам с толстыми живатами отстегивать.вот и получается печальная картина(

----------


## Терри на ограде

> В Рио, кстати, Капакобана застроена небоскребами... Это так, к слову... Пляж просто отличный.


 да зачем далеко ходить...взять ту же Хайфу или Тель-Авив.так нет же!!!бегать,прыгать и больше ничего

----------


## Буджак

> а когда сгниет последний причал и развалится последний пирс(построенные лет 30 назад!!!) мы своим детям скажем,что "мы,сынок,все пробегали да поплавали - подростешь и построишь"


 Может, Вы не в курсе, что на склонах не пирсы обновлять будут?

----------


## Sblek

оффтоп (последний)
господа !! вам некажется что тема плавано перетекла в переливание из "пустого в порожнее"?? доказывать что либо юзеру Терри который на *ограде* , который когда *вырастит* ,*уедет* заграницу жить аПсалютно бесмысленно! 
ЗЫ поменял подпись.. "Красноармеец и *нарком* мне *кровно* близок и знаком" !!

----------


## job2001

> В Рио, кстати, Капакобана застроена небоскребами... Это так, к слову... Пляж просто отличный.


 профиль берега немного другой, не так ли?

----------


## Sblek

> профиль берега немного другой, не так ли?


 тюю... та ето "мелочь" !! на нее нестоит и внимания обращать!!

----------


## Dam

> профиль берега немного другой, не так ли?


 Я написал, что это так, к слову... Не так ли?)) Я против застройки склонов, но теперешнее их состояние мне тоже не нравится... Нужно искать золотую середину...

----------


## m-ilya

> Я написал, что это так, к слову... Не так ли?)) Я против застройки склонов, но теперешнее их состояние мне тоже не нравится... Нужно искать золотую середину...


 Искать ничего не нужно - золотая середина закреплена законнодательством, и рекомендациями независимых специалистов. Стороить можно только временные строения - будочки без фундамента. В остальном, крайне необходимо содержать парк в порядке и в таком виде в каком он есть сейчас. Я уже выкладывал мнение очень уважаемого профессионала, к его словам нет необходимости что-либо добавлять.
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2141893&postcount=158

----------


## Dam

> Искать ничего не нужно - золотая середина закреплена законнодательством, и рекомендациями независимых специалистов. Стороить можно только временные строения - будочки без фундамента. В остальном, крайне необходимо содержать парк в порядке и в таком виде в каком он есть сейчас. Я уже выкладывал мнение очень уважаемого профессионала, к его словам нет необходимости что-либо добавлять.


 У нас такие профессионалы в стране... Я вас умоляю... То-то в нашей стране все левой ногой построено... Построить можно все, что угодно... Современные технологии позволяют. Только наши "профессионалы", как всегда что-нибудь, да не соблюдут в этих технологиях... 

Еще раз повторяю, это не значит, что я за застройку. А то сейчас на меня налетят, как коршуны...

----------


## job2001

> У нас такие профессионалы в стране... Я вас умоляю... То-то в нашей стране все левой ногой построено... Построить можно все, что угодно... Современные технологии позволяют. Только наши "профессионалы", как всегда что-нибудь, да не соблюдут в этих технологиях... 
> 
> Еще раз повторяю, это не значит, что я за застройку. А то сейчас на меня налетят, как коршуны...


 в том-то и дело, каким-бы ни было нынешнее состояние, те "профессионалы" во власти что сейчас есть - лучше не сделают, только хуже. Поэтому пусть остается как есть - есть такой медицинский принцип - не навреди.

----------


## Dam

> в том-то и дело, каким-бы ни было нынешнее состояние, те "профессионалы" во власти что сейчас есть - лучше не сделают, только хуже. Поэтому пусть остается как есть - есть такой медицинский принцип - не навреди.


 Да я вот тоже удивляюсь, какого там строить?.. Застроили бы Пересыпь и все были-бы довольны... Так они там терминал собрались фигачить...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> а если рассудить с точки зрения,что в этом доме я когда-то буду жить и встречать утро на балконе с видом на море!!!))))то каритна становиться болле красочная.и мучительно больно будет,тем кто так и не заработал на это(((


 Терри, мы с Вами выходцы из одной школы, Вы мне как родной. И как родному я Вам говорю: Вы несерьезно относитесь к серьезным вещам. В Одессе единственная лесопарковая зона находится на склонах. Ее нельзя застраивать ничем, даже домами, из которых Вы могли бы по утрам любоваться восходом солнца над морем.
Склоны были и должны оставаться общими, открытыми всегда и для всех

----------


## plodder

В качестве варианта может стоит подключить известных одесситов,
Жванецкого например...Я думаю что это по крайней мере будет нелишне.
 и написать открытое письмо от известных одесситов к руководству города. Пиар на российских каналах. Помните программу про палермо?

----------


## Sblek

> Помните программу про палермо?


 я нет , а что помогло ? вы когда последний раз туда заходили ? зайдите счас . тока корвалол незабудте

----------


## Буджак

Туда с АКС-74У ходить надо, с двумя магазинами, а не с валидолом. Жванецкий вряд ли что-то подпишет... Российским каналам на наши проблемы плевать, ну, максимум 30-секундный репортаж на РТР. Нет, тут надо придумать что-то другое, типа майдана на склонах, с палатками. Тогда по всему миру пройдут репортажи!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Туда с АКС-74У ходить надо, с двумя магазинами, а не с валидолом. Жванецкий вряд ли что-то подпишет... Российским каналам на наши проблемы плевать, ну, максимум 30-секундный репортаж на РТР. Нет, тут надо придумать что-то другое, типа майдана на склонах, с палатками. Тогда по всему миру пройдут репортажи!


 Это был бы оптимальный вариант. Только не на склонах а лучше на Думской площади. Но как организовать в нашем городе 30000 -40000 человек для проведения такого мероприятия? Меньше Эдик разгонит, объявив с помощью любезно принятого Приморским судом решения это мероприятие незаконным

----------


## Буджак

На Думской разгонит, а вот на склонах - есть варианты. Но это непросто организовать. Цифры все же нереальные, думаю, хватит и на порядок меньше.

----------


## job2001

> На Думской разгонит, а вот на склонах - есть варианты. Но это непросто организовать. Цифры все же нереальные, думаю, хватит и на порядок меньше.


 просто делать надо через Киев, на каждый приморский есть свой печерский, а интересов по Одессе много, гораздо больше чем тут мест под солнцем, всегда есть "голодные". Вопрос просто в том, не будут ли "будущий" еще хуже нынешнего. По выборам в гор и облсовет из года в года - у меня мнение, что избирательное право у нас все-таки пока еще делать цензурированным, материально или образовательно не знаю, но надо

----------


## Буджак

Да пусть будет хуже, лишь бы склоны остались. Гурвиц застроит их с вероятностью 100%, посему кто бы ни был, максимум, что он может, это повторить злодейство Гурвица.

----------


## Скрытик

> В качестве варианта может стоит подключить известных одесситов,
> Жванецкого например...Я думаю что это по крайней мере будет нелишне.
>  и написать открытое письмо от известных одесситов к руководству города. Пиар на российских каналах. Помните программу про палермо?


 На Жванецкого можете не рассчитывать - к нему уже не раз обращались - ему наплевать на то что делается в Одессе. Так же бессмысленно обращаться к любым другим уехавшим одесситам - она для них прошлое. Попытки расшевелить их через Всемирный клуб Одесситов ни к чему не привели. Я уже об этом писал и не раз.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Реальнее всего обратить внимание города на то, что творится на склонах сейчас можно только массовой акцией. Для начала нужно сравнительно немного - чтобы в самом начале марта хотя бы 100-200 человек вышло на склоны с целью уборки мусора. Эту акцию можно хорошо пропиарить в контексте готовящейся стройки...

Ну а дальше, я уверен, люди потянутся.

----------


## Destin

Идея с палатками на склонах заслуживает внимания, только не сегодня, конечно, на улице -14С с утра было :smileflag:

----------


## Desdichado

> да зачем далеко ходить...взять ту же Хайфу или Тель-Авив.так нет же!!!бегать,прыгать и больше ничего


 То Хайфа и Тель-Авив, а это Одесса. Со своей историей и самобытной культурой. С людьми, которые ее делали такой, и некоторые из которых еще живут и здравствуют.

----------


## Desdichado

Скромно предлагаю после Рождества собраться в реале тем, кто озвучивал вариант с листовками, и тем, кто не озвучивал, но кто готов поучаствовать. Заранее подготовить свой текст листовки, а вместе при встрече откорректировать и скомпилировать один. Для того, чтобы побыстрее начать  расклеивать их.

----------


## m-ilya

Предложенный выше вариант, на мой взгляд, очень хорош. Для того чтоб думать над другим вариантом, надо знать, в чём недостатки первого.

----------


## Desdichado

> Предложенный выше вариант, на мой взгляд, очень хорош. Для того чтоб думать над другим вариантом, надо знать, в чём недостатки первого.


 Все равно предлагаю встретиться в реале и так далее. Потому что вот так на форуме можно писать до второго пришествия.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Что ж, тогда воскресенье 13 января - склоны у Яхтклуба, время ориентировочно 13.30. Это если не будет погодных катаклизмов.

----------


## m-ilya

Вопросы по поводу текста листовок, как мне подсказывают опытные общественники, рационально решать в он-лайне. Если есть другие вопросы, то встретиться можно на трассе здоровья в выходные, но какова повестка дня?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> На Думской разгонит, а вот на склонах - есть варианты. Но это непросто организовать. Цифры все же нереальные, думаю, хватит и на порядок меньше.


 А кто нас горемычных зимой на склонах увидит? С таким же успехом можно собрать толпу в лесу

----------


## Буджак

Ну, н езимой, конечно, во всяком случае, не в такую погоду!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вопросы по поводу текста листовок, как мне подсказывают опытные общественники, рационально решать в он-лайне. Если есть другие вопросы, то встретиться можно на трассе здоровья в выходные, но какова повестка дня?


 Да, какова же будет повестка дня? Я до 13-го намерен пораспространять хулу на нашего замечательного мэра и его команду

----------


## Desdichado

*Тихон Петрович*, поделитесь, пожалуйста, с общественностью (ну, вот, хотя бы в моем лице) образцом хулы. :smileflag:  
(по "мылу", например)

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Тихон Петрович*, поделитесь, пожалуйста, с общественностью (ну, вот, хотя бы в моем лице) образцом хулы. 
> (по "мылу", например)


 Честно говоря, на конечном варианте еще не остановился. Получается либо слишком длинно, либо слишком лозунгово. Маяковскго бы нам

----------


## Desdichado

Вот то-то и оно! Давайте встретимся и скомпонуем окончательный вариант, предварительно обменявшись по интернету своими вариантами. Хотя лично ваш покорный слуга предлагает все же встретиться в реале, не переписываясь по сети по поводу варианта текста, и не на свежем воздухе (на склонах), как предлагает Кайзер, а в более теплой атмосфере. Уж коль дело серьезное затевается, то нужно же знакомиться, верно? Когда каждый принесет свой вариант и представит другим участникам, то в результате будем иметь убитыми двух зайцев: 1)познакомимся; 2) в живом общении выработаем текст листовки.

----------


## m-ilya

Тогда предлагайте где, мне все равно, но где ещё встретится, кроме как на склонах "Юбилейного", я себе не представляю.

----------


## Desdichado

> Тогда предлагайте где, мне все равно, но где ещё встретится, кроме как на склонах "Юбилейного", я себе не представляю.


 Я же предлагаю встретиться, чтоб обсудить план действий. А делать это нужно не на склонах, в десятиградусный мороз, а в помещении.

----------


## Destin

Предлагаю всем встретиться завтра 06.01.08г в 13.30 в кафе "Робин-Бобин", что на Французском бульваре угол Довженко.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Завтра меня там точно не будет...

----------


## Анитра

> Что ж, тогда воскресенье 13 января - склоны у Яхтклуба, время ориентировочно 13.30. Это если не будет погодных катаклизмов.


 катаклизмы-сильна помеха? у нас не Таиланд!

----------


## Анитра

> Предлагаю всем встретиться завтра 06.01.08г в 13.30 в кафе "Робин-Бобин", что на Французском бульваре угол Довженко.


 хорошая кафешка. на радость выше сказанным можно встретиться там. но-смысл затеи. те, кому болит придут на склоны-и остальные подтянутся-чай не 40 по Фаренгейту. Время?

----------


## m-ilya

По срокам: я так же как и Кайзер не смогу быть завтра. Если все готовы на завтра со своими вариантами листовки, мыслями и идеями по дальнейшим действиям, то вы можете встретится, решить все вопросы, а потом сообщите тем кто не смог присутствовать. Если вы перенесете встречу на воскресение следующей недели, то мне все равно в кафе или на трассе здоровья. Так что решайте. На следующих выходных обещают некоторое потепление.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В общем, варианты скидывайте мне и *m-ilya*. И уже в инете обсудим.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Итак, окончательный вариант?




> Предлагаю всем встретиться завтра 06.01.08г в 13.30 в кафе "Робин-Бобин", что на Французском бульваре угол Довженко.


 Отлично. Что в руках держать, чтобы узнать друг друга?

----------


## Анитра

[QUOTE=m-ilya;2155395]По срокам: я так же как и Кайзер не смогу быть завтра. Если все готовы на завтра со своими вариантами листовки, мыслями и идеями по дальнейшим действиям, то вы можете встретится, решить все вопросы, а потом сообщите тем кто не смог присутствовать. Если вы перенесете встречу на воскресение следующей недели, то мне все равно в кафе или на трассе здоровья. Так что решайте. На следующих выходных обещают некоторое потепление.



смотрю и радуюсь- крутые -/времени круче яйца -нет/- воз там,где был,сдвинулся- но временинеимеющие-где.  У Р

----------


## Анитра

[QUOTE=Ter-Petrosyan;2155512]Итак, окончательный вариант?



Отлично. Что в руках держать, чтобы узнать друга


https://forumodua.com/images/smiles_new/good.gif

Себя!. место обозначенно- найдемся.

----------


## JN

Я могу и завтра, и 13-го. Если надо, значит буду, и варианты со мной.

----------


## Desdichado

Я в другом городе, буду в Одессе аж числа 9-го или 10-го, так что не обессудьте.

----------


## Destin

Все, кто может завтра, собираемся в 13.30 в "Робин-Бобине". У кого есть написанные варианты текста листовки, желательно принести с собой на флэшке.

----------


## m-ilya

> смотрю и радуюсь- крутые -/времени круче яйца -нет/- воз там,где был,сдвинулся- но временинеимеющие-где.  У Р


 Анитра,  не стыдно ёрничать? Первое предложение было встретится в воскресение 13го соответственно этому и строились планы. Потом перенесли на эти выходные, а я занят по горло, и то что на встрече меня не будет, ничего не меняет. Вы выработаете план действий, а я как был так и остаюсь с вами. Вы расскажете что решили, и я по мере сил помогу воплощать "решения партии" в жизнь.

----------


## Destin

Кто не сможет завтра, собиремся и тринадцатого. Если будет хорошая погода, то, конечно, на склонах.

----------


## Олег.Л

....."а вот на мысе Фиолент сейчас распродается 18 гектаров земли по цене... за сотку,в зависимости от удаленности к морю...Кроме того утверждается,что разработан проект спуска к морю посредством лифта.Как известно ,подобную идею пытались реализовать на одной из баз отдыха,прорубив шахту лифта в земле.В результате это привело к нарушению системы подводных вод и возникновению многочисленных оползней на Фиоленте.....
------------
Еженедельник "Я" №52 декабрь 2007г
2-ая  страница "Как распродают Севастополь"

----------


## Agnessa

Господа, а как вы оцениваете следующий параграф в новом Генплане Одессы: Основні напрямки генерального плану орієнтовані на:
§Збереження та впорядкування ландшафтної зони на приморських схилах;
Как Станиславский ("Не верю!")?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Гурвиц и компания начали сильно спешить раздать склоны. Гурвиц переформатировал земельную комиссию полностью напичкал ее своими людьми и партией регионов (климовскими). Представителей некоторых фракций, голосовавших в свое время против застройки, вообще не включили в комиссию, в нарушение регламента и законов.

----------


## JN

> Господа, а как вы оцениваете следующий параграф в новом Генплане Одессы: Основні напрямки генерального плану орієнтовані на:
> §Збереження та впорядкування ландшафтної зони на приморських схилах;
> Как Станиславский ("Не верю!")?


 Ключевое слово здесь "впорядкування", а слово "зберження" означает, что впорядковуваты будут не все, какое-то количество деревьев останется. Писания чиновников надо правильно читать.

----------


## m-ilya

Да, если вспомнить, что порядок для них не то, что из себя представляет парк "Юбилейный", а аккуратные ряды небоскребов, то термин "впорядкування", предстает в ином свете.

----------


## Destin

> Да, если вспомнить, что порядок для них не то, что из себя представляет парк "Юбилейный", а аккуратные ряды небоскребов, то термин "впорядкування", предстает в ином свете.


 Ну, да небоскребы это ведь тоже ладшафт, правда урбанистический :smileflag:

----------


## rollin12

Друзья, мне до сих пор не пришел ответ. прошел 21 день со дня отправления. Что делать-то?

----------


## !! $ubaru !!

Да и с правовой точки зрения не имеют право на застрой склонов и с человеческой.

----------


## Desdichado

> Друзья, мне до сих пор не пришел ответ. прошел 21 день со дня отправления. Что делать-то?


 Гранату ему кинуть в окно.
(Специально для милиционеров поясняю: это я так шутю :smileflag: )

----------


## m-ilya

> Друзья, мне до сих пор не пришел ответ. прошел 21 день со дня отправления. Что делать-то?


 Если ответа не будет в месячный срок плюс десять - пятнадцать дней на работу почты, то надо отправлять жалобу в прокуратуру, текст можно попросить у Кайзера.

----------


## Desdichado

> Если ответа не будет в месячный срок плюс десять - пятнадцать дней на работу почты, то надо отправлять жалобу в прокуратуру, текст можно попросить у Кайзера.


 Давайте всем скопом замахаем сначала их письмами, а потом - жалобами в прокуратуру!
Чтобы жизнь медом не казалась.

----------


## m-ilya

> Давайте всем скопом замахаем сначала их письмами, а потом - жалобами в прокуратуру!
> Чтобы жизнь медом не казалась.


 Сейчас ждем какая реакция последует на уже отосланные жалобы. Если результата не будет (предоставление запрашиваемых док-тов), то следующий шаг будет Колокольникову несколько более неприятен, чем наши жалобы в прокуратуру (об этом в своё время).

----------


## Олег.Л

Братцы,разъясните,какую роль играет Колокольников в данной теме? и что от него зависит.

----------


## Omega

> Братцы,разъясните,какую роль играет Колокольников в данной теме? и что от него зависит.


 А какую, по-Вашему, роль в застройке может играть начальник управления архитектуры города?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А какую, по-Вашему, роль в застройке может играть начальник управления архитектуры города?


 А он что-то реально решает?

----------


## JN

*Реально* он не решает ничего. M-ilya ошибся, когда заговорил здесь о Колокольникове. О нем идет речь в теме по Французскому.
В ситуации по склонам бороться надо лично с гурвицем, как мэром, и его вассальным горсоветом. Что в свое время и было сделано, а Колокольников, по чиновничьему принципу, вынужден был отвечать за шефа.

----------


## m-ilya

Да, извините, действительно перепутал темы.

----------


## Litvinov

> а если рассудить с точки зрения,что в этом доме я когда-то буду жить и встречать утро на балконе с видом на море!!!))))то каритна становиться болле красочная.и мучительно больно будет,тем кто так и не заработал на это(((


 Готов жить на 300-400 метров дальше,где дома уже есть,и вид оттуда ничуть не хуже.А трассой здоровья пользоваться для прогулок и пикников!

----------


## seredag

1 ноября 2007 года на заседании Одесского горисполкома было рассмотрено предложение по разработке градостроительного обоснования по застройке парка Пионерского - возле Потемкинской лестницы, а парк Юбилейный за компанию!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> 1 ноября 2007 года на заседании Одесского горисполкома было рассмотрено предложение по разработке градостроительного обоснования по застройке парка Пионерского - возле Потемкинской лестницы, а парк Юбилейный за компанию!


 Это уже просто похоже на манию какую-то. Прямо борьба с зелеными насаждениями особенно ощутимая  в прибрежной полосе. 
Може він хворий?

----------


## Destin

Во время обсуждения мероприятий оп подготовке к «Евро-2012» городской голова Одессы Эдуард Гурвиц подтвердил намерение городских властей застроить прибрежные склоны, передает корреспондент «Газеты».

На предложение депутата Григория Селянина исключить из программы подготовки к европейскому футбольному чемпионату пункт о застройке склонов, Эдуард Гурвиц ответил, что «Миханики» отдадут городу 7% застроенных площадей, укрепят склоны, оставят открытыми проходы к морю, поэтому было бы глупо отказываться от такого проекта». 

http://www.gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/01/22/140730.html

----------


## Alex. N

> Во время обсуждения мероприятий оп подготовке к «Евро-2012» городской голова Одессы Эдуард Гурвиц подтвердил намерение городских властей застроить прибрежные склоны, передает корреспондент «Газеты»...


 Посмотрел сегодня рабочую документацию застройки склонов от парка Шевченко до пер. Кренкеля разработанную «Гефестом» владельцами которой являются «Миханики…». Мало того, что генпланисты фирмы  разработали, вернее, передали на утверждение генплан на формате А4 на котором даже с лупой  мало что просматривается. Так и сами здания лишены, какой либо архитектурной идеи. Взяли, раздробили  построенный «Белый парус» на пару секций добавили пару этажей (14-18 общая этажность) чтоб закрыть вид на море из уже построенных высоток и расположили, вернее,  просто натыкали эти  секции по склонам. Если построят то, что запланировали, то будут у нас склоны с бело-голубыми пятнами

----------


## Destin

> ... Эдуард Гурвиц ответил, что «Миханики» отдадут городу 7% застроенных площадей, укрепят склоны, оставят открытыми проходы к морю, поэтому было бы глупо отказываться от такого проекта».


 Склоны не укрепят, проходы к морю ограничат, 22-х этажные железобетонные монстры закроют солнце на пляжах во второй половине дня, а что перепадет городу еще не известно! Но, некоторым уже перепало и, судя по всему, не мало...

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Гурвиц и компания начали сильно спешить раздать склоны. Гурвиц переформатировал земельную комиссию полностью напичкал ее своими людьми и партией регионов (климовскими). Представителей некоторых фракций, голосовавших в свое время против застройки, вообще не включили в комиссию, в нарушение регламента и законов.


   Это неправильно.  Представители всех фракций должны быть в земельной комиссии. Теперь будут творить что им  угодно

----------


## Безам

> Склоны не укрепят, проходы к морю ограничат, 22-х этажные железобетонные монстры закроют солнце на пляжах во второй половине дня, а что перепадет городу еще не известно! Но, некоторым уже перепало и, судя по всему, не мало...


 Гурвиц бесстрашен и бессовестен в своем сотрудничестве "Миханики...", да и не только...  ДУмаю, он себе откладывает на черный день, как Боделан, судя по его наглому поведению и разбазареванию Одессы. Боделан в ссылке в Питере с своими накоплениями, а Гурвиц поедит в родную Хайфу... А мы останемся с изуродованными склонами... И с половиной солнца на пляже...

----------


## Олег.Л

А мы останемся с изуродованными склонами... И с половиной солнца на пляже... [/QUOTE]
-----------------

Мы вообще себе плохо представляем,какая катастрофа нас ожидает.....

----------


## Destin

Градсовет Одессы одобрил эскизный проект застройки прибрежных склонов верхней террасы в районе Санаторного переулка, расположенного в центре города. По словам начальника Управления архитектуры и градостроительства местной мэрии Владимира Колокольникова, в 100 м от моря предполагается возвести два гостиничных комплекса высотой 6 и 16 этажей на 70 и 205 номеров соответственно. Заказчиками выступают ООО «Макстрой» и ООО «Рыночные технологии». 

http://www.mku.com.ua/?file=news&id=350

http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/9641/

Учредитель ООО «Рыночные технологии» - Костусев Алексей Алексеевич.

----------


## seredag

[QUOTE=Alex. N;2233112]Посмотрел сегодня рабочую документацию застройки склонов от парка Шевченко до пер. Кренкеля разработанную «Гефестом» владельцами которой являются «Миханики…». 

Кто слышал историю про наш сквер на углу ул.Левитана и ул.Ак.Королева, где бывший кинотеатр Луч? А ведь застройщик именно Гефест! Правда они под это дело купили фирму ООО "ЮГ-КУРОРТ-СЕРВИС", а то ведь собственное имя примелькалось среди одесситов. Нам удалось добиться того, чтобы Гурвиц признал разрешение на строительство 18-ти этажного дома с подземным и гостевым паркингом на территории сквера - ошибочным, разрешение отменили 1 ноября 2007 года. Но нам до сих пор неизвестны планы хозяев. Поговаривают, что уже перепродали какому-то днепропетровцу, чей игровой "Замок" стоит прямо между каштанами сквера, кстати построенный там без единого разрешения на то!!!!!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

МАКСтрой - контора, которой город должен денег еще современ Боделана - за ремонт дорог. Расплачиваются с ними землей. Сумма долга - около 22 миллионов грн. Не думаю, что земля там на склонах стоит так дешево!

----------


## Олег.Л

А почему бы не подать с очень большой помпой в суд на Гурвица за предвыборный обман граждан и избирателей? Понятно,что рассчитывать не на что,но явный факт "обмана"  имел место,да и вещдоки есть.Пару кирпичей в общий резонанс никак не повредят.
Пример со стадионом СКА показателен-отбили же(правда там Климов к Еханурову летал)но и народ очень активно поучаствовал....

----------


## Destin

> МАКСтрой - контора, которой город должен денег еще современ Боделана - за ремонт дорог. Расплачиваются с ними землей. Сумма долга - около 22 миллионов грн. Не думаю, что земля там на склонах стоит так дешево!


 Вчера на ГРАДе Балинов очень хорошо об этом сказал. За временный долг по дорогам, Гурвиц хочет отдать землю на приморских склонах на совсем.

----------


## Мата_Ф

Вот только выступать на сессии Балинову приходится, расчитывая на силу своего голоса.  Микрофон то , ему выключают. Безобразие.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ничего, мы можем прийти на Думскую и помочь кучей глоток :smileflag:

----------


## Desdichado

> Ничего, мы можем прийти на Думскую и помочь кучей глоток


 Могём.

----------


## Cartman

> Могём.


 На этом приятном осознании, что мы "можем" все и закончится...
Грустно.

----------


## Desdichado

> На этом приятном осознании, что мы "можем" все и закончится...
> Грустно.


 А вот мне не грустно, мне весело :smileflag:  от того, что я "могу". Поэтому прошу иметь меня  ввиду, если наметится какая-нибудь акция.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ничего, мы можем прийти на Думскую и помочь кучей глоток


 Уже готовы. Когда?

----------


## Fankoni

Вчера общался с людьми, знимающимися строительством в нашем городе, так вот в разговоре проскочил такой момент, что Климов собирается выгнать 24-х этажный  дом на месте 6-го роддома, что в парке Шевченко.........

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ничего, мы можем прийти на Думскую и помочь кучей глоток


 Уже готовы. Когда?

----------


## Cartman

> Вчера общался с людьми, знимающимися строительством в нашем городе, так вот в разговоре проскочил такой момент, что Климов собирается выгнать 24-х этажный  дом на месте 6-го роддома, что в парке Шевченко.........


 У этого роддома уже снесен один из углов

----------


## m-ilya

> А вот мне не грустно, мне весело от того, что я "могу". Поэтому прошу иметь меня  ввиду, если наметится какая-нибудь акция.


 


> Уже готовы. Когда?


 Вот ссылка на сайт ЭКО, у них можно заполнить анкету добровольца.

----------


## Destin

Вот она четырехполосная магистраль "районного значения", проходящая по верхней кромке приморских склонов, от Таможенной площади до Санаторного переулка. Обозначена сине-белым пунктиром на Генплане развития города.

----------


## Desdichado

> Вот ссылка на сайт ЭКО, у них можно заполнить анкету добровольца.


 В упор не вижу. Дайте ссылку!

----------


## Destin

http://eko-od.org.ua/ru/anketa.php

----------


## Andrey Borkov

А молодец Балинов! Слушал его сейчас в На самом деле. Молодец! Подписываюсь под каждым словом. Это конечно вообще беспередел: Гурвиц отдает долги Боделана прибрежными склонами!

----------


## Сики Туранчекс

> А молодец Балинов! Слушал его сейчас в На самом деле. Молодец! Подписываюсь под каждым словом. Это конечно вообще беспередел: Гурвиц отдает долги Боделана прибрежными склонами!


 
Не долги Боделана, простите, а улучшает финансовое состояние себя и своей команды кучуков и вор-ахаевых.
Я бы так не говорил, если бы не остальные деяния отцов города

----------


## Агата

Я тоже сто процентов уверенна, что без "откакта" не обошлось...

----------


## JustAMen

Что меня лично убивает, так это то, что сторонники застройки склонов прикрываются "развитием ткристического бизнеса" в Одессе. Неужели они не понимают, что застройка склонов,это бомба замедленного действия (а может и не такого уж и замедленного) под этот самый бизнес. Если "миханики" проводили хоть какие-то геодезические исследования, то они сами прекрасно понимают, что их строение упадет. Вопрос только в том, рухнет оно на стадии строительства, или чуть позже. Естественно, что после этого туристическому бизнесу в Одессе прийдется очень туго.

----------


## JN

Друзья, сегодня мне позвонил человек и дал информацию, которую я и выношу сюда. Отвечать на вопросы не могу, в силу того, что телефонный разговор был весьма возбужденным и путанным. Но суть в том, что завтра состоится градсовет, где произойдет утверждение застройки склонов "Миханиками". После двух судов, которые приняли неправовые решения, после того, что гурвиц убедился в том, что его планы вызывают возмущение подавляющего большинства одесситов, он решил, что все пофиг - момона ближе. Это действо состоится в 12:00 по адресу Гоголя, 10, в управлении архитектуры.
Еще я знаю, что некоторое количество одесситов планируют быть там, чтоб выразить свое отношение к происходящему, к подонковатым и вороватым мэрским чиновникам, и к их жополизам - приархитектурным маразматикам. Они собираются в  11:30, Гоголя, 10, Управление архитектуры горисполкома.

----------


## Андрей12

Люди ,все завтра на Гоголя 10!!! Это очень важный момент в противостоянии.Важно количество людей !!! Тем более суббота завтра!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Люди ,все завтра на Гоголя 10!!! Это очень важный момент в противостоянии.Важно количество людей !!! Тем более суббота завтра!


 Вот черт! Поздно увидел.
Что там было, на Гоголя?

----------


## Destin

> Вот черт! Поздно увидел.
> Что там было, на Гоголя?


 См. здесь: http://www.maidan.org.ua/static/news/2007/1201343506.html

----------


## Hornet

Да жопа склонам нашим! К сожалению Гугррвиц на последней сессия гс. сказал что типа нада к чемпионату европы застроить все отелями а то туристам негде жить.
Вот токо смысл ехать болельщикам в Одессу для того чтобы поболнть за матчи проходящие в других городах я не вижу.
Вообщем под эту лавочку все снесут......имхо.

----------


## Олег.Л

Hornet 
--------
Спокуха,еще не вечер! Гурвиц дерьма еще похлебает....( очень скоро,я надеюсь)

----------


## Destin

Проект застройки одесских склонов от пер. Кренкеля до Канатной дороги, представленный греческой компанией «Миханики Украина», *градсовет в целом принял,* но отправил на доработку. Об этом сообщает корреспондент «Одесинформа». 
Претензию к проекту выдвинула депутат Валентина Козачишина. Она завила: «Одесса – не Рим и не Париж, поэтому столько гостиничных комплексов городу не нужно». Кроме того, политик считает, что разработчики нарушили санитарные нормы, и при отключении света все канализационные стоки попадут в море. 
Руководитель группы разработчиков Владимир Глазырин пояснил корреспонденту «Одесинформа», что во всем мире для предотвращения аварийных ситуаций предусмотрены газогенераторные установки. Такая установка запланирована и сейчас – в дополнение к двум электроподстанциям. 
Решить транспортную проблему призвана магистраль, которую предполагается пустить от Таможенной площади через ул. Приморскую далее по всем склонам выше Трассы здоровья. Эту магистраль архитекторы называют трассой Колокольникова-Клементьева (по фамилиям разработчиков). Линия должна быть готова к Евро-2012. «Миханики» обязались частично участвовать в сооружении магистрали. 
Начальник управления инженерной защиты территорий города Владимир Соколов отметил, что восстановление одного км берегозащитных сооружений стоит 180 млн. грн. У города таких денег нет, а сейчас уже все склоны подтоплены. Поэтому единственный вариант спасения от оползней – в незамедлительном начале застройки одновременно с проведением берегоукрепительных работ. В частности, данный проект предусматривает установку 1620 буронабивных свай высотой 25-35 м. 
Член исполкома Михаил Рева добавил, что ошибки уже были сделаны, когда строительством высоток была нагружена верхняя терраса склонов. «Теперь надо строить и на средней террасе, чтобы этот участок побережья не постигла участь Дачи Ковалевского», - считает он. При этом художник оговорился, что здания не создают ансамбль и не имеют гармоничного ритма. Он предложил инвесторам четко выписать, сколько стоит каждый объект, который в дальнейшем перейдет к городу. «Возможно, тогда настроение общественности изменится», - предположил он. 
Члены градсовета сошлись во мнении, что громаде необходимо четко проговорить, что именно от этого проекта выигрывают одесситы. Помимо парка, кино-концертного комплекса, расширения Трассы здоровья и благоустройства всей прилегающей территории, инвесторы будут обязаны провести берегоукрепление за свой счет. 
Однако депутат Александр Орлов высказал опасения, что контролировать исполнение обещаний окажется некому. «Ни одно градобоснование по расширению дорог, эстакадам и пр. обещаниям при дальнейшем строительстве за два года не выполнено», - напомнил он. 
По окончании обсуждения В. Глазырин сказал корреспонденту «Одесинформа», что пока не представляет, каковы претензии к проекту, и в какие сроки их можно доработать. «Это станет понятно, когда нам пришлют протокол градсовета», - пояснил он. 
В нынешнем виде предполагается 67% участка отдать под зеленую зону и 19,1% - под «пульсирующую» застройку. В нее входит 22-этажный курортный отель «Ураган», 5 гостиниц с апартаментами 12-14 этажей, три «Паруса» той же высоты и один «Маяк», высотой 22 этажа и надстройкой. Общее количество апартаментов – 911. Также предусмотрен подземный паркинг на 923 места, гостиничный открытый паркинг на 200 мест и городской открытый паркинг на 400 мест. 

http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=2591&p=sin

----------


## Скрытик

Дааааа 
Т.е. первое официальное признание что высотки на Французском таки давят на склоны. Логично будет предположить что после застройки монстрами уже срочно понадобится укреплять саму береговую линию и я даже знаю какая компания там будет строить.
Уроды, редкостные уроды. 

А трасса над ТЗ это вообще песня. Лебединая

----------


## Destin

> ...Помимо парка, кино-концертного комплекса,*расширения Трассы здоровья* и благоустройства всей прилегающей территории, инвесторы будут обязаны провести берегоукрепление за свой счет.


 А для чего раcширять Трассу здоровья? Не для автомобильного транспорта ли? Тогда это уже не будет Трасса здоровья

----------


## Сики Туранчекс

> Дааааа 
> Т.е. первое официальное признание что высотки на Французском таки давят на склоны. Логично будет предположить что после застройки монстрами уже срочно понадобится укреплять саму береговую линию и я даже знаю какая компания там будет строить.
> *Уроды, редкостные уроды.* 
> 
> А трасса над ТЗ это вообще песня. Лебединая


 Абсолютно согласен.100% ( особенно то, что я выделил)

Глазырин , как Глазырин, но когда я слышу фамилию Колокольникова......для меня синоним некомпетентности

----------


## Cartman

Я вообще себе слабо представляю туристов, которые будут ехать не в зеленую Одессу(у нас и так зеленых насаждений в 2 раза меньше нормы), а в бетонные джунгли... Это раз!
Также я себе не представляю как на склонах, *на которые сверху и так давят новые высотки* к 2012 году можно построить 22этажные башни, которые должны эти склоны укрепить.... Это два!
Тем более я не представляю как они вообще что-то могут укрепить... Это три!

Но вот что я могу представить - это удивленные лица загорающих туристов и одесситов, обнаруживших что после обеда на пляжи падает огромная тень от всей это высотной мерзости и лишает их возможности грется на солнце...

----------


## JN

К большому сожалению, я бал там не с самого начала, но до самого конца. Хочу сказать большое спасибо тем форумчанам, которые пришли, но которых я не знаю( я вообще знаю в лицо два-три человека).
Народу, к сожалению было не много. Отдельное спасибо витренковцам.
Насколько я понял, всего пикет составлял человек 40, из которых порядка 20 были витренковцы, а остальные, в большинстве, активисты ЭКО и НАДО.
Вопреки положению о работе градсовета на заседание не были допущены просто граждане, выразившие свое желание. Не были допущены и делегаты от общественных организаций. Только журналисты, ну и депутаты, которых, как известно, не пустить нельзя. Очень смешно то, что "градсоветчики" вызали милицию, чтоб не дай бог...
Милиция повела себя достойно. Выяснила, что еще никто никого не "рвет", выяснила что людей не пустили, и вытащила, практически "за ушко" парочку замов Колокольникова, среди которых был и Касимов к народу. Так пикет узнал, что мест нет, но информацию они предоставят как только...
Еще, специально на вопрос о "миханиках", пришел депутат Г. Селянин.
Все что происходило а градсовете мы узнали из уст выходящих депутатов и журналистов.
Теперь хочется откомменировать "Одессинформ".




> Проект застройки одесских склонов от пер. Кренкеля до Канатной дороги, представленный греческой компанией «Миханики Украина», *градсовет в целом принял,* но отправил на доработку.


 т.е. за истекшие два года ничего не изменилось! Тогда все тоже было принято в целом, но отправлено на доработку. Работайте, товарищ Глазырин!



> Об этом сообщает корреспондент «Одесинформа». 
> Претензию к проекту выдвинула депутат Валентина Козачишина. Она завила: «Одесса – не Рим и не Париж, поэтому столько гостиничных комплексов городу не нужно». Кроме того, политик считает, что разработчики нарушили санитарные нормы, и при отключении света все канализационные стоки попадут в море.


 Вот она, почти единственная, до появления Селянина, "держала фронт".
Ее отметили журналисты, покидавшие совет до его окончания, и на наши вопросы: "Ну как там?", отвечавшие: "Цинично!". А с канализацией она не считает - это так и есть, поэтому СНиП и запрещает устройство ЛЮБОЙ канализации в рекреационных зонах.



> Руководитель группы разработчиков Владимир Глазырин пояснил корреспонденту «Одесинформа», что во всем мире для предотвращения аварийных ситуаций предусмотрены газогенераторные установки. Такая установка запланирована и сейчас – в дополнение к двум электроподстанциям.


 О! Глазырин! Главный проэктировщик! Бывший главный архитектор! Главный наушитель строительных норм и правил! Главный враг зеленый насаждений! Главный, после Мироненко, "созидатель морского фасада", на который невозможно смотреть без содрагания с суши!



> Решить транспортную проблему призвана магистраль, которую предполагается пустить от Таможенной площади через ул. Приморскую далее по всем склонам выше Трассы здоровья. Эту магистраль архитекторы называют трассой Колокольникова-Клементьева (по фамилиям разработчиков). Линия должна быть готова к Евро-2012. «Миханики» обязались частично участвовать в сооружении магистрали.


 Не совсем понятно как одесситы, направляющиеся к морю должны эту магистраль преодолевать, и как она будет существовать на верхнем ярусе склона, и как обеспечить к ней подъезды, не реконструируя Французский и переулки ведущие к морю.



> Начальник управления инженерной защиты территорий города Владимир Соколов отметил, что восстановление одного км берегозащитных сооружений стоит 180 млн. грн. У города таких денег нет, а сейчас уже все склоны подтоплены. Поэтому единственный вариант спасения от оползней – в незамедлительном начале застройки одновременно с проведением берегоукрепительных работ. В частности, данный проект предусматривает установку 1620 буронабивных свай высотой 25-35 м. 
> Член исполкома Михаил Рева добавил, что ошибки уже были сделаны, когда строительством высоток была нагружена верхняя терраса склонов. «Теперь надо строить и на средней террасе, чтобы этот участок побережья не постигла участь Дачи Ковалевского», - считает он. При этом художник оговорился, что здания не создают ансамбль и не имеют гармоничного ритма. Он предложил инвесторам четко выписать, сколько стоит каждый объект, который в дальнейшем перейдет к городу. «Возможно, тогда настроение общественности изменится», - предположил он.


 Ну конечно, это если бы тех, кто закончил советские школы и ВУЗы уже не было, то такая логика бы убедила. Средний склон находится на "одной чаше весов" с верхним, поэтому уравновешивать застройку верхнего склона надо где-то за волнорезом. А так, как хочет Соколов, сползет еще быстрее. И буронабивные сваи не помогут, спозет вместе с ними. Не говоря уже о том, что буронабивные сваи не предназначены для того, чтоб выдерживать горизонтальные нагрузки.
Еще что примечательно. Берегоукрепительные работы не являются частью проэкта михаников, не включены в договор, и никто, кроме их доброй воли не может обязать их такие работы делать.



> Члены градсовета сошлись во мнении, что громаде необходимо четко проговорить, что именно от этого проекта выигрывают одесситы. Помимо парка, кино-концертного комплекса, расширения Трассы здоровья и благоустройства всей прилегающей территории, инвесторы будут обязаны провести берегоукрепление за свой счет. 
> Однако депутат Александр Орлов высказал опасения, что контролировать исполнение обещаний окажется некому. «Ни одно градобоснование по расширению дорог, эстакадам и пр. обещаниям при дальнейшем строительстве за два года не выполнено», - напомнил он.


 Угу, вместо 20 Га парка - 10 Га. За счет чего расширять ТЗ, да и для чего, чтоб мерсами мэров в Дом приемов возить? О берегоукреплении уже говорили. Михаников ничего не обязывает его делать, просто свои "одоробылы" они без свай не построят.



> По окончании обсуждения В. Глазырин сказал корреспонденту «Одесинформа», что пока не представляет, каковы претензии к проекту, и в какие сроки их можно доработать. «Это станет понятно, когда нам пришлют протокол градсовета», - пояснил он.


 Вот тут возражений почти нет. Он, действительно не понимает. Он так же не понимал почему нельзя уничтожить деревья Приморского бульвара, зачем выносить в натуру границы парков. Зачем, так ведь хорошо... И ясно ему ничего не станет, можно не надеяться.

----------


## maxx™

А может выставить склоны на продажу на eBay? С кратким рассказом о сложившийся ситуации и предложением купить для поддержания порядка в парке. По крайней мере когда продавали Бельгию, я об этом из какой-то газеты узнал, может и тут расскажут. По крайней мере такой шаг ничего кроме получаса времени не требует, но может буть немного расширит круг граждан которые узнают об этой проблеме. Сам бы выставил, но познания в английском не так сильны чтоб в двух словах описать обект продажи.

----------


## Cartman

_"Решить транспортную проблему призвана магистраль, которую предполагается пустить от Таможенной площади через ул. Приморскую далее по всем склонам выше Трассы здоровья."_

_Член исполкома Михаил Рева добавил, что ошибки уже были сделаны, когда строительством высоток была нагружена верхняя терраса склонов._
Я даже не буду спрашивать: как обычным людям мимо этой магистрали пройти к морю...
Я спрошу другое: *Неужели верхняя терасса склонов помимо имеющихся высоток выдержит и магистраль?!*

----------


## Скрытик

> Я спрошу другое: *Неужели верхняя терасса склонов помимо имеющихся высоток выдержит и магистраль?!*


 Я спрошу проще - ты действительно думаешь что их это волнует?

----------


## Destin

А еще интересна реакция владельцев элитных многомиллионных коттеджей, расположенных на верхней террасе склонов, когда они узнают, что фактически под их домами пройдет четырехполосная магистраль районного значения.
Может взять их в союзники? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> А еще интересна реакция владельцев элитных многомиллионных коттеджей, расположенных на верхней террасе склонов, когда они узнают, что фактически под их домами пройдет четырехполосная магистраль районного значения.
> Может взять их в союзники?


 У меня есть такой знакомый - в понедельник узнаю  :smileflag: 
Хотя он Гурвица и так ненавидит, несмотря на то что сам еврей.

----------


## JN

> несмотря на то что сам еврей.


 Хотел написать это в тему об антисемитизме, но не удержусь. Не помню кто сказал, но точно еврей(кажется "хулиганствующий ортодокс"), что настоящими, полноценными антисемитами могут быть только евреи.

----------


## Олег.Л

> А еще интересна реакция владельцев элитных многомиллионных коттеджей, расположенных на верхней террасе склонов, когда они узнают, что фактически под их домами пройдет четырехполосная магистраль районного значения.
> Может взять их в союзники?


 -----
Однозначно! Там очень много "влиятельных" и богатых людей,возможно способных повлиять на расклад сил.Уверен,что все они против застройки по вполне понятной причине.Возможно в силу занятости многие не в курсе.Оповестить их надо обязательно,как и владельцев квартир новостроях на ФБ.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Слов нет!
 какие мерзавцы сидят в наших местечковых коридорах власти!
Придумывают одну несуразицу за другой...
То туннеи от Французского вниз, то трассу по краю склона. 
Желаю им всем скорой политической смерти

----------


## JN

Еще отчет:
http://eko-od.org.ua/common/articles/gradsovet26-01-2008.php?lang=ru

----------


## Артуа

> Еще отчет:
> http://eko-od.org.ua/common/articles/gradsovet26-01-2008.php?lang=ru


 Глупости. проект согласовали. Просто сказали, что нужно улутшить подачу материалов для дальнейшего обсуждения (хотя оно может быть только формальным решения то все есть).

----------


## Cartman

> Я спрошу проще - ты действительно думаешь что их это волнует?


 Меня это волнует..
Эти мерзавцы уже признали что склоны нагружены и хотят еще больше их нагрузить.

----------


## JN

> Глупости. проект согласовали. Просто сказали, что нужно улутшить подачу материалов для дальнейшего обсуждения (хотя оно может быть только формальным решения то все есть).


 Точнее, приняли в общем... Да и решения не все есть, например, канализация. И вообще, по опросам присутствовавших, оказалось, что в проэкте вопросов больше чем ответов. Но с сутью Вашего поста я согласен - все это вот-вот может быть утверждено окончательно. И тогда, только выход в нужный момент, сотен или тысяч одесситов на склоны сможет остановить нахальную застройку. Киевляне, между прочим, вышли на свою "Пейзажную аллею".

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Меня это волнует..
> Эти мерзавцы уже признали что склоны нагружены и хотят еще больше их нагрузить.


  Да. Соколов сказал, что если их не застроить, то оползни поплывут. Что же раньше молчал? Денег нет. А половину городского бюджета на зарплату и раздувание штатов - деньги есть.
  По проекту четыре дома у самого моря, выше них проходит дорога.

----------


## AlexxK

> Слов нет!
>  какие мерзавцы сидят в наших местечковых коридорах власти!
> Придумывают одну несуразицу за другой...
> То туннеи от Французского вниз, то трассу по краю склона. 
> Желаю им всем скорой политической смерти


 Впервые на этом форуме. Всем здрасьте... А если по теме, то согласен с Тихоном Петровичем. Разве что добавлю, что вышеуказанные не только в местечковых и пожелал бы им не только политической...

----------


## Скрытик

> По проекту четыре дома у самого моря, выше них проходит дорога.


 Как у самого моря? Речь шла о "выше Трассы здоровья"! Уже преиграли?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Да. Соколов сказал, что если их не застроить, то оползни поплывут.dry:


 --------
То есть ,надо уравнять нагрузки ?? или как его понимать? Это видимо новое слово в застройке,противоречащее логике и здравому смыслу..... А может проще больше не грузить ничем?

----------


## Андрей12

По проекту четыре дома у самого моря, выше них проходит дорога.
***
если это действительно так ,надо принимать самые радикальные меры,безо всяких сомнений!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> --------
> То есть ,надо уравнять нагрузки ?? или как его понимать? Это видимо новое слово в застройке,противоречащее логике и здравому смыслу..... А может проще больше не грузить ничем?


 То количество зелени которое он уже получил не идет ни в какое сравнение с тем что он получит если застройку начнут. Так что ему давит на мозги такое количество нулей что он заложит своих собственных родителей в фундамент этих бетонных уродищ 
Как земля носит такое отродье?

----------


## Cartman

Или мы выйдем на улицы, на склоны и защищать их собой, или останется надеятся что вся эта многоэтажная гадость сползет в море..

----------


## Артуа

> Точнее, приняли в общем... Да и решения не все есть, например, канализация. И вообще, по опросам присутствовавших, оказалось, что в проэкте вопросов больше чем ответов. Но с сутью Вашего поста я согласен - все это вот-вот может быть утверждено окончательно. И тогда, только выход в нужный момент, сотен или тысяч одесситов на склоны сможет остановить нахальную застройку. Киевляне, между прочим, вышли на свою "Пейзажную аллею".


 Вопросы о которых ты говоришь, решаются в рабочем порядке, более того их и рассматривать будет укринвестэкспертиза и всю (никаких градсоветов больше не будет).

Если честно, то борьба с механиками уже проиграна, есть шанс побороться против остальных проектов. благо там землеотвод не утвержден.
а свободные участки уже выделять нельзя только аукцион (земельный кодекс).

----------


## Desdichado

> Если честно, то борьба с механиками уже проиграна, есть шанс побороться против остальных проектов. благо там землеотвод не утвержден.


 Уже проиграна? Во как... Ну, что же, тогда получается, что большую часть населения города Одессы трахнули несколько человек. И что, совсем-совсем ничего нельзя сделать? Осталось только грустно созерцать стройку на склонах?

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Как у самого моря? Речь шла о "выше Трассы здоровья"! Уже преиграли?


    Извиняюсь, я ошиблась. Смотрела по Граду ещё раз. Дома выше дороги.  Но дорога слишком близко к морю. Возможно её хотят переместить?

----------


## m-ilya

> --------
> То есть ,надо уравнять нагрузки ?? или как его понимать? Это видимо новое слово в застройке,противоречащее логике и здравому смыслу..... А может проще больше не грузить ничем?


 По этому поводу кое-что говорил С.М.Гольдвар
http://www.nego.com.ua/pravoedelo/article07/gorod/45_2.shtml
а вот тут показано где создаётся равновесие
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1806585&postcount=36
Хочу добавить: утяжелив пляжную зону новостройками (но ни в коем случае не склон!), на первый взгляд мы добьемся небольшого повышения устойчивости склона.
НО! это теория, а на практике, как поведет себя природа по отношению к новому инородному телу - неизвестно. Поэтому лучше, ничего там не трогать, а привести в порядок дренажную систему, которая в ужасном состоянии, а ремонтировать её, кстати, нельзя так как выходы многих штолен и галерей, попали на приватизированные участки земли. (со слов Соколова, переданных журналистами с последнего градсовета
http://forum.nado.od.ua/viewtopic.php?p=16998#16998 )
Вот вам и ответ почему состояние склона парка "Юбилейного" вызывает опасения. То есть сначала они продали землю вместе со штольнями, лишив город возможности заниматься их ремонтом, а теперь эти же люди охают мол: надо спасать склоны - давайте их застроим в обмен на укрепление.

----------


## AlexxK

> Уже проиграна? Во как... Ну, что же, тогда получается, что большую часть населения города Одессы трахнули несколько человек.


 Ну, можно утешаться тем, что и всю страну трахают несколько человек :smileflag:

----------


## maserati

Мда, смотрел по Граду заседание наших слуг... Короче,Гурвиц очень четко дал понять,что все уже решено и куплено и ни в чьих советах он не нуждается. Краткое содержание:
Балинов: как можно включать это уродство от Михаников в програму подготовки к Евро-2012,если проект спорный и по нему идет разбирательство в суде? 
Гурвиц: Проект не спорный и в суде дело выиграно.
Б.:зачем отдавать москвичам участок,если им можно отдать деньгами(если захотеть найти) или хотя бы провести тендер?
Г.:им обещали землю и будет земля!
(надо сделать оговорку,что в ходе сессии всплыло,что Климовские дома на Привозе - самострой без отвода земельного участка,и на Черноморец наложен штраф 30млн грн,кот. никто не собирается оплачивать. Этих денег вполне бы хватило на оплату долгов москвичам.Зато все уже дружно голосуют за землеотвод в пер.Матросова и плевать,что там живут люди.)

----------


## JN

> --------
> То есть ,надо уравнять нагрузки ?? или как его понимать? Это видимо новое слово в застройке,противоречащее логике и здравому смыслу..... А может проще больше не грузить ничем?


 Правильно было бы вообще ближе 100м от верхней крмки не строить, а высотки ближе километра. Если речь идет о том, чтоб уравнивать(правильно сказать уравновешивать) нагрузку, которую внесли высотки, то строить следующие надо метров на тридцать в море, т.е. на волнорезе. А все остальное - это бред скульптора, возомнившего себя геологом.
В проекте ничего не изменилось. Все дома на средней терассе, т.е. выше ТЗ, и их не 3-4, а кажется 12. И они выше самого склона, самое меньшее 12 эт. самое большее 24 эт. Только выше их, по верхней терассе, появилась четырехполосная магистраль.
Артуа, если 80 процентов населения проиграло борьбу мелкой кучке скотов, то видимо выходить на улицы надо, и говорить с ними понятным для них языком...

----------


## maserati

Меня еще вот что заинтересовало. На Думской сейчас заседают в большинстве партия Гурвица и регионы. Остальных мало,но они,в основном,против. В меньшинстве есть люди, кот. действительно любят Одессу или просто хотят, чтобы с ними тоже делились?

----------


## m-ilya

> Уже проиграна? Во как... Ну, что же, тогда получается, что большую часть населения города Одессы трахнули несколько человек. И что, совсем-совсем ничего нельзя сделать? Осталось только грустно созерцать стройку на склонах?


 Ничего не проиграно!
Как вам такой "сценарий"?
http://www.rian.ru/world/20080125/97759915.html 
*Незаконно построенный дом Антонио Бандераса пойдет под снос*
25/01/2008 19:06
25 янв - РИА Новости. В связи с постановлением испанских властей о сносе незаконных построек дом известного голливудского актера Антонио Бандераса, расположенный близ испанского курорта Марбелья, в ближайшее время исчезнет с лица земли, пишет Telegraph. 
Знаменитый актер, сыгравший роль ярого защитника обиженных и обездоленных в фильме "Маска Зорро", по иронии судьбы сам стал жертвой коррумпированных чиновников, незаконно передавших зеленую зону, где сейчас стоит его дом, под застройку. Суд Малаги установил, что прежний домовладелец самовольно захватил участок и начал строительство, не получив надлежащую лицензию. 
По решению суда, Бандерас должен освободить свой дом в элитном районе Лос Монтерос на берегу Средиземного моря в восьминедельный срок. 
Дом Бандераса с шестью спальнями, в котором он уже 11 лет живет со своей женой актрисой Мелани Гриффит, оценивается в 5 миллионов фунтов стерлингов. 
Сотни владельцев недвижимости на средиземноморском побережье Испании, в том числе иностранцы, приобрели свои дома, совершенно не нарушая закон со своей стороны. Теперь из-за программы социалистического правительства Испании по сносу прибрежных нелегальных построек они рискуют потерять эти дома, отмечает издание.
--------------------------------------------
Если застройщики считают, что начав строительство, они забудут о нас, то они сильно ошибаются. Мы им не позволим это. Они не понимают, что мы хотим, а мы боремся не конкретно за парк "Юбилейный", а вообще за правовое государство, за гражданское общество. Наш враг не Гурвиц-Климов-Крук, а система. Борьба с системой бесконечна, так как нельзя достичь совершенства, а зло всегда будет препятствовать движению к правде и гармонии. Сегодня олицетворением зла стали эти люди (я назову этот триумвират "ГКК"), завтра будут другие. Сегодня проявлением зла стала застройка парка "Юбилейный", завтра будет что-нибудь другое. Поэтому победа наступает тогда, когда человек делает осознанный выбор в сторону борьбы за справедливость, за правду. Осознавая, что конца этому пути нет, что придется жертвовать личными потребностями ради общественных, и все равно выбирая этот путь - человек уже победил. Сегодня, уже победили те форумчане, которые пришли на встречу в кафе, которые были у стен ГУАГА, когда нас не пустили на градсовет. И пока что проигрывают те, кто еще ничего не предпринял для спасения парка. НО, они _пока что_ проигрывают, А ГКК проиграли раз и навсегда, они проиграли себя, продали душу за хруст купюр. Кто-то на форуме желал им смерти - зачем? Они и так, мертвы.

----------


## Fankoni

> А еще интересна реакция владельцев элитных многомиллионных коттеджей, расположенных на верхней террасе склонов, когда они узнают, что фактически под их домами пройдет четырехполосная магистраль районного значения.
> Может взять их в союзники?


 Мы с вами !!! 
Я вообще себе не представляю, как ЭТО все будет выглядеть..........другое улыбает, порту расширяться не дают, это плохо и вредно, а магистраль в парке и буквально на пляже это нормально......

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Уже проиграна? Во как... Ну, что же, тогда получается, что большую часть населения города Одессы трахнули несколько человек. И что, совсем-совсем ничего нельзя сделать? Осталось только грустно созерцать стройку на склонах?


   Не несколько человек. А хорошо организованная команда. От мэра до последнего депутата , голосовавшего за застройку. Выше был пост, где утверждалось, что мы можем хорошо заработать. Нам в городе жить. Другие в нём зарабатывают.
 Гурвиц, Климов, Костусев, Кивалов - все приезжие. А тему коренных они эксплуатируют, когда надо решение очередное пропихнуть. Эту камарилью не пробить. Если надо они выставят и общественную поддержку. Найдутся и такие.

----------


## AlexxK

> Вопрос только в том, рухнет оно на стадии строительства, или чуть позже. Естественно, что после этого туристическому бизнесу в Одессе прийдется очень туго.


 Вероятнее всего, что реальных виновников, когда это произойдет (а обрушение таки произойдет - раньше или позже) уже будет не достать, или же опять посадят Фукса ("...А как я сидел при НЭПе!")...Извините, что так пессимистично, но события последних лет как-то не внушают оптимизма. И не приводите в пример каштаны на бульваре - там такого бабла и близко не было замешано.

----------


## Сики Туранчекс

> Вероятнее всего, что реальных виновников, когда это произойдет (а обрушение таки произойдет - раньше или позже) уже будет не достать, или же опять посадят Фукса ("...А как я сидел при НЭПе!")...Извините, что так пессимистично, но события последних лет как-то не внушают оптимизма. И не приводите в пример каштаны на бульваре - там такого бабла и близко не было замешано.


 
Пардон, но сидел всегда (С) зиц-председатель Фунт.
Остальное верно  :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

Градостроительный совет при Управлении архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского городского совета одобрил с дальнейшими доработками откорректированный проект застройки приморских склонов от переулка Кренкеля до канатной дороги, передает «Контекст-Причерноморье».

Такое решение было принято 26 января, в ходе заседания градсовета.

"Как отметил докладчик, директор ООО «Проектная группа», заслуженный архитектор Украины Владимир Глазырин, «данный широкомасштабный проект состоит из отелей «Ураган», «Волна», дома «Моряк», домов «Парусников», концертного зала, запроектированного по требованию города, на 750 мест. Кроме этого в «зеленой зоне» планируется провести магистраль для подъезда к объектам, а *«дорожку здоровья»* расширить за 6 м».

*«Склон не оползневой, а оползнеопасный — его сейсмичность 7 балов, поэтому постройки внизу склона, как планируется по проекту, помогут укрепить его устойчивость, в то время как постройки вверху склона, наоборот увеличивают опасность оползней. Сейсмологи провели ряд сессий на склонах и заверили что строительство безопасно», — заверил В. Глазырин."*

http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/01/28/124435.html


"...в то время как постройки вверху склона, наоборот увеличивают опасность оползней." А магистраль где пройдет, не по верхней ли части склона? Сами себе противоречат, дятлы!

----------


## AlexxK

> Пардон, но сидел всегда (С) зиц-председатель Фунт.
> Остальное верно


 Это была проверка бдительности :smileflag:  (по поводу Фукса/Фунта)
Ладно, поймали меня!

----------


## JN

> Мы с вами !!! 
> .....


 Так помогать же надо! А то мы уже два года упираемся, из последних сил. Бумагу на листовки по листику собираем. Нет, я конечно, не хочу сказать, что мы боремся именно за Ваш коттедж, но все-таки... :smileflag:

----------


## Marketer

> .....а свободные участки уже выделять нельзя только аукцион (земельный кодекс).


  :smileflag:       А на фига тогда *УКС*????????!!!!!!!

----------


## Kertis3000

Не стану принимать чью - либо сторону в этом вопросе и ни в коем случае не стану осуждать чью-то мысль или мнение , просто выражу свое! 
Во-первых , если кому-то понадобится строиться на склонах , они это сделают и не спросят разрешения у всех кто заинтересован этим вопросам , а просто "дадут на лапу на самом верху" и вопрос решен! По-моему мы все являемся свидетелями успешной стройки на склонах 13- ой станции Большого Фонтана!
Во-вторых , что мы сегодня имеем на этих склонах кроме куч мусора , пьяной молодежи и изнасилованных девушек? Правильно , ничего ! 
В-третьих , кому станет хуже , если за счет стройки , какая - нибудь частная организация приведет эти же склоны в порядок! Да , за что - то горожанам прийдется платить , но во многих цивилизованных странах даже проезд в центр города оплачивается , не говоря уже о пляжах! 
В-четвертых ,  на носу Евро - 2012 , сейчас начнется массовая застройка города и склонов в том числе , это же развитие туризма , а соответственно привлечение инвестиций и капиталов западных и восточных компаний!
Пусть строят на здоровье!

----------


## Desdichado

> Во-вторых , что мы сегодня имеем на этих склонах кроме куч мусора , пьяной молодежи и изнасилованных девушек? Правильно , ничего !


 Ух ты!!! Так я, оказывается, ни кто иной, как сексуальный маньяк, любящий побухать и срущий где попало, в том числе и на склонах!!!

Yeah, baby!!! И все остальные форумчане - которые против застройки и нефорумчане, но которые тоже против застройки - такие же персонажи как я!!!

----------


## Desdichado

> В-четвертых ,  на носу Евро - 2012 , сейчас начнется массовая застройка города и склонов в том числе , это же развитие туризма , а соответственно привлечение инвестиций и капиталов западных и восточных компаний!
> Пусть строят на здоровье!


 А такой аргумент, как евро2012 - это вообще верх здравомыслия! Ну, допустим (я специально делаю ударение на этом слове - ДОПУСТИМ) в Одессе и пройдет один или пусть даже два матча. КУДА ПОТОМ ДЕВАТЬ ЭТИ ГРЕБАНЫЕ ГОСТИНИЦЫ? ЭТИ **** СТАДИОНЫ, ДОРОГИ И ПРОЧУЮ СРАНЬ? 
Какие инвестиции? С такими властями, с такими депутатами о каких инвестициях, могущих принести пользу городу, можно говорить?

*МOD за нецензурные выражения*

----------


## Kertis3000

Уважаемый *Desdichado*!
Во-первых  , прошу Вас не делать выводов о здравом смысле высказываний Ваших оппонентов по этой теме ! Это диалог и каждый в праве высказать свою мысль! 
Во-вторых , у Вас есть знакомые или может Вы по делам сталкиваетесь с людьми из городского или областного советов!? Так вот скажите , если им что-то на ум прийдет , они будут интересоваться нашим мнением ? Я практически уверен , что нет! 
И самое главное , я ни в коем случае не упрекал участников форума и Вас лично в "засранстве" или маниакальных предрассудках ! Я акцентировал внимание на реалиях процесса ! Вы весной жарите шашлыки с друзьями на этих склонах? Думаю да , Одесситы любят проводить там время на праздники! И что , там есть где сесть ? Кругом кучи мусора и не больше! 
А по поводу гостиниц все очень просто и поверьте их будет куда деть! Я этим летом элементарно   не мог поселить шестерых гостей из Киева в гостинице из-за того  ,что не было мест или вид тех гостиниц в которых они были , оставлял желать лучшего!

----------


## Андрей12

Кертис,а можно поинтересоваться где вы живете(район,улица),только честно!

----------


## AlexxK

> Уважаемый *Desdichado*!
> ... 
> А по поводу гостиниц все очень просто и поверьте их будет куда деть! Я этим летом элементарно   не мог поселить шестерых гостей из Киева в гостинице из-за того  ,что не было мест или вид тех гостиниц в которых они были , оставлял желать лучшего!


 Я бегаю по утрам по ТЗ, а не с.у там. Мусора там меньше чем в центре. А после застройки там не то что шашлыков не пожаришь, та ваще одесситов не будет. А вдохнуть выхлопов и полюбоваться на высотки я и в городе могу.

----------


## job2001

> Вы весной жарите шашлыки с друзьями на этих склонах? .....
>  И что , там есть где сесть ? Кругом кучи мусора и не больше!


 Нет слов просто.... Именно вот из-за таких как вы любителей шашлыков с друзьями там и есть кучи мусора и бутылок. Интересно, почему еще в горсаду не додумались шашлычки устроить?

----------


## Dema

> Не стану принимать чью - либо сторону в этом вопросе и ни в коем случае не стану осуждать чью-то мысль или мнение , просто выражу свое! 
> Во-первых , если кому-то понадобится строиться на склонах , они это сделают и не спросят разрешения у всех кто заинтересован этим вопросам , а просто "дадут на лапу на самом верху" и вопрос решен! По-моему мы все являемся свидетелями успешной стройки на склонах 13- ой станции Большого Фонтана!
> Во-вторых , что мы сегодня имеем на этих склонах кроме куч мусора , пьяной молодежи и изнасилованных девушек? Правильно , ничего ! 
> В-третьих , кому станет хуже , если за счет стройки , какая - нибудь частная организация приведет эти же склоны в порядок! Да , за что - то горожанам прийдется платить , но во многих цивилизованных странах даже проезд в центр города оплачивается , не говоря уже о пляжах! 
> В-четвертых ,  на носу Евро - 2012 , сейчас начнется массовая застройка города и склонов в том числе , это же развитие туризма , а соответственно привлечение инвестиций и капиталов западных и восточных компаний!
> *Пусть строят на здоровье*!


 Так он и хотят на трассе ЗДОРОВЬЯ.

----------


## Kertis3000

Живу я в центре города , на Кузнечной угол Успенской и скрывать тут нечего ! А по поводу утренних пробежек , если не ошибаюсь  ,саму трассу здоровья ни кто не собирается трогать , для новых построек хотят сделать отдельную дорогу!
Уважаемый *job2001* , кто сказал , что мы за собой не убираем! Вы меня там видели или можете упрекнуть фактами моего свинства ? Все такие любители необоснованно обвинить в чем-то !

----------


## ALEX-72

Кертис, а вы бывали в наших парках, там такая же ситуация как на склонах: неухоженность, грязь, мусор и прочие прелести запустения. Так что, везде дома строить? А может проще привести наши парки и склоны в надлежащий вид? Хотя конечно денег это нашим депутатам особо не принесет, то ли дело высотки, скоростные магистрали, насыпные острова и прочая хренотень в курортно-парковой зоне!

----------


## Kertis3000

> Кертис, а вы бывали в наших парках, там такая же ситуация как на склонах: неухоженность, грязь, мусор и прочие прелести запустения. Так что, везде дома строить? А может проще привести наши парки и склоны в надлежащий вид?


 Я Вам больше скажу , я очень люблю прогулки по паркам и с удовольствием провожу там время! Более того , казалось бы , зачем оно мне надо , иногда , выезжая с семьей на склоны прибрежные , увожу в багажнике своего авто 5-6 кульков с мусором , такого рода активный отдых!  Так вот вместо того , чтобы писать письма в разные инстанции , которые не принесут Вам результатов  , собирались бы на субботники и делали наш город чище ! Пока сами порядок не наведем , ни-кто не будет делать этого , тем более наши власти!

----------


## job2001

> Живу я в центре города , на Кузнечной угол Успенской и скрывать тут нечего ! А по поводу утренних пробежек , если не ошибаюсь  ,саму трассу здоровья ни кто не собирается трогать , для новых построек хотят сделать отдельную дорогу!
> Уважаемый *job2001* , кто сказал , что мы за собой не убираем! Вы меня там видели или можете упрекнуть фактами моего свинства ? Все такие любители необоснованно обвинить в чем-то !


 Разводить костер в парке - это свинство, независимо от того убираете вы там или нет. Я же предложил вам в следующий раз перенести шашлыки в горсад.

----------


## irusik

> Живу я в центре города , на Кузнечной угол Успенской и скрывать тут нечего ! А по поводу утренних пробежек , если не ошибаюсь  ,саму трассу здоровья ни кто не собирается трогать , для новых построек хотят сделать отдельную дорогу!


 Да, только это будут беговые дорожки вдоль 4-х полосной магистрали районного значения и вдоль 22-х этажных небоскребов. А кусты и деревья, как "придомовая территория" будут огорожены заборами. Мимо заборов можно будет спуститься по лестнице, выйти к трассе здоровья и пробежаться вдоль заборов и 4-х полосного шоссе. 

ЗЫ - Строительство с берегоукрепительными работами будет продолжаться 8-10 лет. Все это время на склонах тоже будет очень весело: пыль, шум, техника: кррасотища!

----------


## Kertis3000

*job2001* , скажите  ,Вы меня обвиняете в свинстве ( причина к стати не ясна) , а сами каждый раз бумажку или окурок выбросите в урну , или всегда пройдете по асфальтированной тропинке , а не по газону! Давайте каждый будет следить за собой и тогда все будет в порядке! Тем более , что мы отошли от темы! Вел я к тому,  что , если там захотят строить то нас спросить забудут!

----------


## job2001

> *job2001* , скажите  ,Вы меня обвиняете в свинстве ( причина к стати не ясна) ,


 В третий раз повторяю - парки не место для костров и шашлыков.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Прекращаем флейм и оффтоп.*

----------


## Олег.Л

Во-вторых , что мы сегодня имеем на этих склонах кроме куч мусора , пьяной молодежи и изнасилованных девушек? Правильно , ничего ! 
В-третьих , кому станет хуже , если за счет стройки , какая - нибудь частная организация приведет эти же склоны в порядок! Да , за что - то горожанам прийдется платить , но во многих цивилизованных странах даже проезд в центр города оплачивается , не говоря уже о пляжах! 
В-четвертых , на носу Евро - 2012 , сейчас начнется массовая застройка города и склонов в том числе , это же развитие туризма , а соответственно привлечение инвестиций и капиталов западных и восточных компаний!
==========
-)))) 
Конечно каждый имеет право на свое мнение,даже такое недалекое...
А думаете вы так,потому что видите склоны только в качестве потребителя(пикники,шашлыки)Жили бы на ФБ,уверен,мнение было бы другим.
Хорошо,что хоть мусор с собой забираете.
Просто удивляет количество быдлятника,которое срет там где сидит.
Разруха не в клозетах,разруха в головах (с) отсюда все беды.
---
Прошлым летом на Собачьем пляже--
Помпезная напудренная одесситка допивает пакет сока и бросает его за камни под обрыв,хотя в 10 метрах вкопана бочка для мусора.Жена делает довольно жесткое замечание,на что та ,посмотрев презрительно на нее говорит "Так все делают"

----------


## Desdichado

Кстати, в прежние времена по трассе здоровья ходили милицейские патрули, которые пресекали разведение костров в парке. И, вообще, за это полагался штраф. Оно и понятно - раз рекреационная курортная зона, то какие тут костры могут быть? Покаюсь: как-то на маевку я там с друзьями шашлык жарил, вино пил. Но это было один раз. Вру - два. И все. А ведь многие молодые одесситы просто не понимают того, что жечь костры в этой зоне - не есть полезно и хорошо. Они просто не помнят, как было в советское время. ПОэтому, думаю, не стоит из за это сильно журить. Просто нужно объяснить понятно и спокойно.

----------


## AlexxK

> Да, только это будут беговые дорожки вдоль 4-х полосной магистрали районного значения и вдоль 22-х этажных небоскребов. А кусты и деревья, как "придомовая территория" будут огорожены заборами. Мимо заборов можно будет спуститься по лестнице, выйти к трассе здоровья и пробежаться вдоль заборов и 4-х полосного шоссе. 
> 
> ЗЫ - Строительство с берегоукрепительными работами будет продолжаться 8-10 лет. Все это время на склонах тоже будет очень весело: пыль, шум, техника: кррасотища!


 Так оно ибудет. А поля орошения застраивать - так там деньга не та...

----------


## Desdichado

Наш новый собеседник - Kertis3000 - в одном, несомненно, прав, ИМХО. Действительно, никто на не спрашивал, не спрашивает, и не будет спрашивать. И (уже от себя добавлю) письменные обращения типа "будьте любезны, не застраивайте, пожалуйста, наши склоны - не имеете права" особого эффекта не дадут.

----------


## irusik

> Во-вторых , что мы сегодня имеем на этих склонах кроме куч мусора , пьяной молодежи и изнасилованных девушек? Правильно , ничего !


 Там есть деревья. Много деревьев. И насчет пьяной молодежи и изнасилованных девушек - не мудрствуйте. Катастрофа города! Места массового изнасилования! Хоть статистика какая есть? Или вы думаете по квартирам насилуют меньше? По Вашей логике в городе надо все деревья повырубать.  Бо в их тени возможны изнасилования.
В моем студенчестве практиковались пикники на склоне и всем это очень нравилось. 




> В-третьих , кому станет хуже , если за счет стройки , какая - нибудь частная организация приведет эти же склоны в порядок! Да , за что - то горожанам прийдется платить , но во многих цивилизованных странах даже проезд в центр города оплачивается , не говоря уже о пляжах!


 1. Хуже станет, в частности, мне. Частная организация огородит склоны и превратит их большей частью в озелененные придомовые территории. А я буду любоваться на все-это из-за забора. 
2. Наводить порядок на склонах - дело горсовета и для этого много усилий не требуется - наладить надо всего-то вывоз мусора.  
3. Есть такое понятие - "общее природопользование". На травке посидеть, в море искупаться. Это по нашим нецивилизованным законом должно быть БЕСПЛАТНО. И каждый имеет на это право. И именно это мое право будет нарушено застройкой. 




> В-четвертых , на носу Евро - 2012 , сейчас начнется массовая застройка города и склонов в том числе , это же развитие туризма , а соответственно привлечение инвестиций и капиталов западных и восточных компаний!


 А что будет после Евро-2012? Вы в этом городе жить не собираетесь? Мне дороже парк с деревьями, котоырй я знаю с дества, чем все сомнительные инвестиции всех инвесторов мира. 




> Конечно каждый имеет право на свое мнение,даже такое недалекое...
> А думаете вы так,потому что видите склоны только в качестве потребителя(пикники,шашлыки)Жили бы на ФБ,уверен,мнение было бы другим.


 Я живу в районе проспекта Шевченко. Каким, по Вашему, должно быть мое мнение?

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Или мы выйдем на улицы, на склоны и защищать их собой, или останется надеятся что вся эта многоэтажная гадость сползет в море..


    Приедет ОМОН и слегка поколотят. До этого дело не дойдёт. Потому что участники акции разбегутся сами.

----------


## Ginger

> В моем студенчестве практиковались пикники на склоне и всем это очень нравилось.


 Знаете.........пикники это хорошо, но СРАЧ там грандиозный! И когда ты топаешь на море в >=+30, а дышать и так нечем, так ещё костры через 5 метров.......надо что-то менять.......в головах
Жаль только, что вместо установления там чистоты и порядка будут строить n-этажных монстров

----------


## m-ilya

> Не стану принимать чью - либо сторону в этом вопросе и ни в коем случае не стану осуждать чью-то мысль или мнение , просто выражу свое! 
> Во-первых , .....
> Во-вторых , что мы сегодня имеем на этих склонах кроме куч мусора , пьяной молодежи и изнасилованных девушек? Правильно , ничего ! 
> В-третьих , кому станет хуже , если за счет стройки , какая - нибудь частная организация приведет эти же склоны в порядок! Да , за что - то горожанам прийдется платить , но во многих цивилизованных странах даже проезд в центр города оплачивается , не говоря уже о пляжах! 
> В-четвертых ,  на носу Евро - 2012 , сейчас начнется массовая застройка города и склонов в том числе , это же развитие туризма , а соответственно привлечение инвестиций и капиталов западных и восточных компаний!
> Пусть строят на здоровье!


 То, что вы не осуждаете чью-то мысль, это замечательно, выражаете свою - ещё лучше. А вот по поводу "стороны" - обещали, что не станете принимать чью - либо, а приняли сторону горсовета. И потом, вы совершенно зря обобщаете. Может быть, вы и не имеете  сегодня  на этих склонах (кстати, называются они парк "Юбилейный") ничего, кроме куч мусора, пьяной молодежи и изнасилованных девушек. Это Вам виднее, а я вижу там настоящую, живую природу. Такой парк есть только у нас, и если по генплану подобный высадят на полях орошения, то зрелого возраста деревья того парка достигнут, лет через 40! Пусть вначале вырастет новый парк, мы увидим, что у нас два одинаковых парка, тогда можно о чем-то говорить. Сейчас застройка парка в части Михаников, нарушает 13 статей закона. Вы, конечно же, не разбираетесь в законодательстве, и возможно Вам ничего не скажет, что экспертизу договора с Миханиками проводил Институт Корецкого 
http://www.nbuv.gov.ua/Idp/ 
Итак, вы выступаете на стороне преступного решения застраивать склоны, как минимум, имея в виду 20га, которые отдают Михаником. Практически, Вы соучастник преступления (это моё личное мнение - считаю всех, кто за застройку парка, соучастниками преступления).
Дальше, Вы говорите, что парк не в порядке и его приведут в порядок частные структуры. Вы снова поверхностно рассматриваете вопрос. В задачу властей входит содержание территории города в надлежащем состоянии. Если они это не в состоянии выполнить, это по причине их некомпетентности. Это значит не то, что надо уничтожать то, что не в состоянии привести в порядок, а то, что власть нужно менять. Нам нужен другой мэр, другой горсовет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если выходить санкционированно - то есть предупредив органы - никакого избиения ОМОНовцами не будет. Если самим вести себя прилично, конечно.

----------


## Олег.Л

Дорогая Ирусик! Вы невнимательно прорабатываете матчасть -))
Ниже-сообщение от Кертис3000
---------
"Не стану принимать чью - либо сторону в этом вопросе и ни в коем случае не стану осуждать чью-то мысль или мнение , просто выражу свое! 
Во-первых , если кому-то понадобится строиться на склонах , они это сделают и не спросят разрешения у всех кто заинтересован этим вопросам , а просто "дадут на лапу на самом верху" и вопрос решен! По-моему мы все являемся свидетелями успешной стройки на склонах 13- ой станции Большого Фонтана!
Во-вторых , что мы сегодня имеем на этих склонах кроме куч мусора , пьяной молодежи и изнасилованных девушек? Правильно , ничего ! 
В-третьих , кому станет хуже , если за счет стройки , какая - нибудь частная организация приведет эти же склоны в порядок! Да , за что - то горожанам прийдется платить , но во многих цивилизованных странах даже проезд в центр города оплачивается , не говоря уже о пляжах! 
В-четвертых , на носу Евро - 2012 , сейчас начнется массовая застройка города и склонов в том числе , это же развитие туризма , а соответственно привлечение инвестиций и капиталов западных и восточных компаний!
Пусть строят на здоровье!"
================


А вот это-мое сообщение

-)))) 
Конечно каждый имеет право на свое мнение,даже такое недалекое...
А думаете вы так,потому что видите склоны только в качестве потребителя(пикники,шашлыки)Жили бы на ФБ,уверен,мнение было бы другим.
Хорошо,что хоть мусор с собой забираете.
Просто удивляет количество быдлятника,которое срет там где сидит.
Разруха не в клозетах,разруха в головах (с) отсюда все беды.
---
Прошлым летом на Собачьем пляже--
Помпезная напудренная одесситка допивает пакет сока и бросает его за камни под обрыв,хотя в 10 метрах вкопана бочка для мусора.Жена делает довольно жесткое замечание,на что та ,посмотрев презрительно на нее говорит "Так все делают"
===================

Вы вообще заметили,что они отличаются также ,как и Кертисс от Мессершмидта -))?
А Вы все в кучу...... -((

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Не стану принимать чью - либо сторону в этом вопросе и ни в коем случае не стану осуждать чью-то мысль или мнение , просто выражу свое! 
> 
> Пусть строят на здоровье!


    Именно Ваше. А склоны городские. Собственность громады. Ине надо решать вопрос с помощью ручного горсовета. Вы забудьте слово море вообще, и летом на море не ходите.

----------


## Скрытик

> Дорогая Ирусик! Вы невнимательно прорабатываете матчасть -))


 Ирусик тут ни при чем. Просто у нас привыкли цитаты видеть в форме цитат а не фидошной. Поверьте, это гораздо удобнее  :smileflag:

----------


## Desdichado

> Ирусик тут ни при чем. Просто у нас привыкли цитаты видеть в форме цитат а не фидошной. Поверьте, это гораздо удобнее


 Дело в другом :smileflag:  Ирусик процитировала сообщение Кертиса3000 как сообщение Олега (пост №844) :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

> Ирусик тут ни при чем. Просто у нас привыкли цитаты видеть в форме цитат а не фидошной. Поверьте, это гораздо удобнее


 Согласен,так бесспорно нагляднее.Просто меня бы удивило как один человек может написать два разных по смыслу текста.А ее почему-то нет -))

----------


## Hope13

Только что узнала новость: всю территорию пляжа и склонов на 16-й станции Большого Фонтана - выкупили в частное пользование! И куда дальше!? Также говорят, что в киевском райсовете будут менять начальство, а склоны относяться к ним! Значит распродадут все то, что эти не успели или не смогли.

----------


## Kertis3000

Вот Вам и итог Ваших словестных баталий! 
Я не успел до конца раскрыть ход своих мыслей , как началось :
1) Меня пытались обвинить в свинстве на склонах ! Ошиблись !
2) Потом меня кто-то упрекнул в незнании законодательства и юриспруденции ! Уважаемые , очнитесь , Вы со мной ни разу не общались тет-а-тет , а спешите делать такие выводы! То , что Вы знакомы с институтом Корецкого и то видимо потому , что сами же там работаете , это не значит , что Вы досконально ознакомлены со всеми нормативными и законодательными актами земельного кадастра !!! Поверьте , некоторые знают побольше Вас и не от того , что разводят бесполезные монологи на сайте! 
Я не буду повторятся относительно своих мыслей , но смотрю тут не до всех еще дошло , что живите Вы на Французском и Шевченко , на Поселке или на Таирова , на склонах , как начали строить так будут продолжать , пока там не закончится место и дядю Васю с Тетей Соней с бульвара не спросят!
А если кто-то считает , что я , всего лишь реально смотря на вещи , якобы занял сторону городского совета  ,в связ с чем принял его сторону  так это исключительно в виду Ваших туманных предрассудков! 
Реальный пример ! Сегодня у Гурвица был день рождения ! Вы думаете зря ему "первые люди" в городе волокли такие дорогостоящие подарки? Правильно , не зря!!! Это тоже своего рода взятки!

----------


## irusik

> То , что Вы знакомы с институтом Корецкого и то видимо потому , что сами же там работаете , это не значит , что Вы досконально ознакомлены со всеми нормативными и законодательными актами земельного кадастра !!! Поверьте , некоторые знают побольше Вас и не от того , что разводят бесполезные монологи на сайте!


 Институт государства и права НАН Украины имени В.Н.Корецкого находится в г.Киеве на ул.Трехсвятительской, 4.

Средний возраст сотрудников - 55 лет.

Интересно, кто на этом форуме работает в Корецкого?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Попрошу не устраивать тут личных разборок.*

----------


## m-ilya

*Kertis3000*, Вы со своей точки зрения, конечно же правы, я с этим не спорю. Но я говорю о точки зрения подавляющего большинства Одесситов. Наши активисты в течении длительного времени (боюсь ошибиться, но примерно два месяца) исследовали мнение одесситов на Трассе здоровья. Люди категорически против застройки парка. Тех же, которые "за" набралось около десятка. А если Вы говорите о том, что "Юбилейный" все равно застроят, то я не понимаю какой из этого вывод.
Вы предлагаете нам в связи с этим поменять свое мнение, или отказаться от сопротивления? Я выкладывал ссылку, где говорится о сносе испанским правительством зданий незаконно построенных 11 лет назад. Да, не сразу, понадобились годы, чтобы правда восторжествовала. Но это не имеет значения. Имеет значение одно -боремся мы с беззаконием или нет. И если Вы не за застройку, то почему Вы не за нас? Неужели Вы определяете свою точку зрения на такие вопросы, в соответствии с тем, насколько возможна победа? Это не тот вопрос, где такой подход возможен. Это вопрос Вы на стороне правды, или на стороне лжи? тут среднего не дано, если Вы не говорите "против", значит, Вы молчаливо "за".

----------


## JN

Ну не странно ли, что Кертис3000, практически слово в слово повторяет тезисы ПиаР акции разработанной по заказу михаников, но сорвавшейся, думаю потому, что она была предана огласке. Все эти Ваши изнасилования, бомжи, кучи мусора, всего этого на склонах не больше, а гораздо меньше, чем в густонаселенных районах города. Единственно новое - это Евро2012, но тоже заботливо подхваченное с лживого языка гурвица. Зря Вы надеетесь на Евро2012. И зря пытаетесь агитировать таким несвежим способом.

----------


## Jorjic

> Знаете.........пикники это хорошо, но СРАЧ там грандиозный! И когда ты топаешь на море в >=+30, а дышать и так нечем, так ещё костры через 5 метров.......надо что-то менять.......в головах
> Жаль только, что вместо установления там чистоты и порядка будут строить n-этажных монстров


 Со всем безобразием мы, даст Бог, постепенно справимся. А вот застройка - это уже непоправимо. Подумайте об этом. И не спешите так в Европу и в эту сверкающую цивилизацию. Очень скоро они будут этому завидовать и искусственно созавать то, что мы сейчас разрушаем. Кстати, на западе уже идут разговоры, что современные супермаркеты надо заменять подобиями крестьянских рынков, в этом будущее. Вот мы и разрушим наш Привоз, а потом по проекту каких-нибудь европейцев, пуская слюни от восторга, будем создавать его бледный аналог на месте триумфально утвердившегося к тому времени Нового Привоза.

----------


## Kertis3000

Друзья ! В первую очередь хочу расставить все на свои места ! 
Во-первых , ни к "Механики - Украины" , ни к городскому , ни к областному советам , ни к другим , подобным этим инстанциям  , я не имею ни какого отношения , возможно только самое далекое о котором сам не подозреваю! Не спорю , есть ряд знакомых в определенных ведомствах , но уверяю Вас , что у нас исключительно дружеские отношения и кто из них и что собирается застроить , я не знаю!
Во-вторых , почему энная часть участников форума пытается обвинить меня в "занятии стороны зла" , приверженности к городским властям , в предательстве ? Все только потому , что я не один из тех , кто на 100% разделяет Вашу точку зрения? Мне это не понятно ! Принято уважать мнения всех участников диалогов!
В-третьих , я Одессит в шестом поколении и мне тоже будет не очень приятно лицезреть на склонах побережья "железных и бетонных монстров" , но я , всего на всего , реалист и смотрю на это со стороны страшной реальности нашего времени! 
В-четвертых , неужели Вы свято верите , что те письма , посылаемые Вами чиновникам , принесут результат? Вы думаете почему все получили одинаковый ответ? Да потому , что адресат сам лично даже не слышал о Ваших письмах , не говоря уже о их прочтении ! Сидит несчастный секретарь  ,который по списку ( и то не всегда) , распечатывает и отсылает банальные , серые ответы ( мол вот Вам , отвалите) ! Кто - то упомянул снесенные в Испании дома , построенные на незаконном основании ... Вы бы еще сравнили Собор Парижской Бого Матери и Мечеть на Ленина! 
Я не буду сейчас рассказывать про разделение общества на классы  , но скажу одно , пока у одних столько денег , что их сложить негде , а у других не  всегда на масло хватает , плюс ко всему с нашей бюрократией и продажностью , будут не только склоны застраиваться , а еще много бесчинств  и прочего бардака! 
Т.е. друзья , тут выхода три ( не принимать за призыв к насилию)!!!
1) Смириться.
2) Бороться и напороться.
3) Устроить революцию ... !
P.S. Я с радостью продолжу общение по данной теме , если меня через сообщение перестанут в чем - то упрекать! Помните , что я всего лишь выражаю точку зрения , а не агитирую!

----------


## Destin

Лучше бороться и проиграть, чем смириться и ждать, когда и по тебе зазвонит колокол!
(не Колокольников, конечно  :smileflag: )

----------


## searcher33

я считаю что нужно сделать нормальную набережную на которую можно будет приехать на машине и посидеть в кафе. или прогуляться вдоль моря, или еще что нибудь сделать. оставить дикий край родной природы диким мне не нравится, потому что склоны ползут вниз, лестницы в нескольких местах валяются кусками кучей мусора, по трассе здоровья рассекают здоровущие самосвалы и мопеды... это точно надо как то менять. я за цивилизацию!

----------


## JN

> ... , я Одессит в шестом поколении и мне тоже будет не очень приятно лицезреть на склонах побережья "железных и бетонных монстров" , но я , всего на всего , реалист и смотрю на это со стороны страшной реальности нашего времени! 
> ...
> 1) Смириться.
> 2) Бороться и напороться.
> 3) Устроить революцию ... !
> P.S. Я с радостью продолжу общение по данной теме , если меня через сообщение перестанут в чем - то упрекать! Помните , что я всего лишь выражаю точку зрения , а не агитирую!


 Kertis3000, реализмом в Одессе никого не удивишь, хоть ты в шестом, хоть в каком другом. Одесситы всегда, ну почти всегда, выстраивали свою жизнь так, чтоб власть отдельно, а они отдельно. Но!
Все ли, скажите, можно перетерпеть, со всем ли можно смититься. Да, если Вы отсчитываете дни до отъезда. Мне же жить только в этом городе - этот вопрос решен навсегда, и мне не все равно каким он будет. Могу ли я быть, после этого, "реалистом", как меня не убеждай? Думаете, когда склоны окончательно потеряют устойчивость, или когда у жителей прибрежной зоны в подвалах будет вода по пояс, их сильно утешит Ваш реализм. Или Вы знаете способ "пропетлять" мимо этого, никуда не уезжая?
Напороться, Вы говорите? Так ведь колесо времени оборачивается, и то, что поднималось, вскоре станет опускаться, разве не так?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> я считаю что нужно сделать нормальную набережную на которую можно будет приехать на машине и посидеть в кафе. или прогуляться вдоль моря, или еще что нибудь сделать. оставить дикий край родной природы диким мне не нравится, потому что склоны ползут вниз, лестницы в нескольких местах валяются кусками кучей мусора, по трассе здоровья рассекают здоровущие самосвалы и мопеды... это точно надо как то менять. я за цивилизацию!


 Поезжайте жить в Баку, например. Там как раз набережная вдоль моря вдоль которой  кафе сплошным строем стоят.
После проведения комплекса берегоукрепительных работ в 60-е - 70-е годы склоны никуда не ползут.
А если Вы за цивилизацию то Вам вероятно стоит болше времени проводить скажем на Краснова или на 5-й ст. Б. Фонтана там будет хорошо и ничего дикого.
Нормальные же люди после работы хотят расслабиться, подышать свежим воздухом сидя на камне из ракушек, образовавшихся в Меловом периоде.
И почему эдику так не нравятся козы, которые когда-то паслись на склонах?

----------


## AlexxK

> я считаю что нужно сделать нормальную набережную на которую можно будет приехать на машине и посидеть в кафе. или прогуляться вдоль моря, или еще что нибудь сделать. оставить дикий край родной природы диким мне не нравится, потому что склоны ползут вниз, лестницы в нескольких местах валяются кусками кучей мусора, по трассе здоровья рассекают здоровущие самосвалы и мопеды... это точно надо как то менять. я за цивилизацию!


 А ногами ходить пробовали? :smileflag:  У меня тоже есть машина (кстати, проехать на машине к побережью можно уже давно и их (машин) там стало слишком много). И уж поверьте, от машин там будет не протолкнуться как во время застройки, так и после нее.

----------


## Скрытик

> И почему эдику так не нравятся козы, которые когда-то паслись на склонах?


 Они мешают ему жить?  :smileflag:

----------


## AlexxK

> И почему эдику так не нравятся козы, которые когда-то паслись на склонах?


 Да, коз больше нет. Зато есть стаи собак. В след. раз, как буду бегать по ТЗ, попробую их посчитать :smileflag:

----------


## m-ilya

> ...... Кто - то упомянул снесенные в Испании дома , построенные на незаконном основании ... Вы бы еще сравнили Собор Парижской Бого Матери и Мечеть на Ленина! 
> Я не буду сейчас рассказывать про разделение общества на классы  , но скажу одно , пока у одних столько денег , что их сложить негде , а у других не  всегда на масло хватает , плюс ко всему с нашей бюрократией и продажностью , будут не только склоны застраиваться , а еще много бесчинств  и прочего бардака! 
> Т.е. друзья , тут выхода три ( не принимать за призыв к насилию)!!!
> 1) Смириться.
> 2) Бороться и напороться.
> 3) Устроить революцию ... !
> P.S. Я с радостью продолжу общение по данной теме , если меня через сообщение перестанут в чем - то упрекать! Помните , что я всего лишь выражаю точку зрения , а не агитирую!


 Вы не поняли к чему я упомянул про Испанию, кстати, вот:

Незаконно построенный дом Антонио Бандераса пойдет под снос
25/01/2008 19:06
 25 янв - РИА Новости. В связи с постановлением испанских властей о сносе незаконных построек дом известного голливудского актера Антонио Бандераса, расположенный близ испанского курорта Марбелья, в ближайшее время исчезнет с лица земли, пишет Telegraph. 
Знаменитый актер, сыгравший роль ярого защитника обиженных и обездоленных в фильме "Маска Зорро", по иронии судьбы сам стал жертвой коррумпированных чиновников, незаконно передавших зеленую зону, где сейчас стоит его дом, под застройку. Суд Малаги установил, что прежний домовладелец самовольно захватил участок и начал строительство, не получив надлежащую лицензию. 
По решению суда, Бандерас должен освободить свой дом в элитном районе Лос Монтерос на берегу Средиземного моря в восьминедельный срок. 
Дом Бандераса с шестью спальнями, в котором он уже 11 лет живет со своей женой актрисой Мелани Гриффит, оценивается в 5 миллионов фунтов стерлингов. 
Сотни владельцев недвижимости на средиземноморском побережье Испании, в том числе иностранцы, приобрели свои дома, совершенно не нарушая закон со своей стороны. Теперь из-за программы социалистического правительства Испании по сносу прибрежных нелегальных построек они рискуют потерять эти дома, отмечает издание.
http://www.rian.ru/world/20080125/97759915.html

Теперь, я думаю, понятно, почему я говорю, что надо бороться в любом, случае. Я не знаю как, но если мы боремся, то рано или поздно мы победим.

Так в чем состоит Ваше мнение?
1)в том, что застраивать "Юбилейный" плохо, но это неизбежно, и поэтому не надо бороться
2)в том, что застроить парк это хорошо, так как он неухожен.
3) что-то ещё

Вы до сих пор четко не сказали, Ваше мнение по поводу застройки.
Как Вы считаете, невзирая на внешние факторы, что Вам говорит совесть? Хорошо это, или плохо - застраивать парк "Юбилейный"?

----------


## Олег.Л

Тихон Петрович 

И почему эдику так не нравятся козы, которые когда-то паслись на склонах?
======================

Так потому,что парнокопытность самого сабжа ,ни у кого практически сомнения не вызывает....

----------


## Etor

Вот свежая статья по теме, может быть поможет "застройщикам" что-то понять 
http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/01/31/115307.html

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кстати, а каким образом можно инициировать одесский референдум по вопросу о склонах?

----------


## irusik

Инициировать можно, а вот провести - не удастся. 
Очень старый закон и часть норм невозможно применить. 
При противодействии города (а оно будет) это может быть фактором давления (мы обратились, нам отказали и т.д.).

----------


## Desdichado

Нужен референдум.

----------


## Destin

"Жители большинства городов Украины завидуют Одессе, приморскому положению и нашим паркам. Недаром ее пока называют «жемчужиной у моря». Застроив склоны, мы лишимся одного из крупнейших зеленых зон города. А это допустить нельзя."

http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/01/31/115307.html

----------


## searcher33

> Поезжайте жить в Баку, например. 
> 
> Нормальные же люди после работы хотят расслабиться, подышать свежим воздухом сидя на камне из ракушек, образовавшихся в Меловом периоде.


 где мне жить и что мне делать я разберусь как то самостоятельно, а написал я для того чтобы вы поняли что есть и другое мнение, отличное от вашего. 
PS Нормальность - параметр психатрический и что есть норма - большой вопрос  :smileflag:

----------


## Лисица

> Вот свежая статья по теме, может быть поможет "застройщикам" что-то понять 
> http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/01/31/115307.html


 
— Сейчас склоны находятся в заброшенном и неухоженном состоянии. А на организацию нормальных скверов и парков на этой территории в городском бюджете не хватает денег.

Вывод: посадить дерево - безумно дорого,
высотку выгнать  дешевле.

----------


## Desdichado

> PS Нормальность - параметр психатрический и что есть норма - большой вопрос


 Ага...Вырубить последние парки и застроить их кабаками, казино, отелями, фитнесс-центрами, автосалонами, борделями, кинотеатрами, продуктовыми сумермегагига-маркетами - ВОТ НОРМА, САМАЯ ЧТО НИ НА ЕСТЬ НОРМАЛЬНАЯ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Мало того, что хотят застроить приморский парк - так ведь еще обозвали парк горького резервной территорией 
Это что значит? 
Будут со временем застраивать и его?

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Кстати, а каким образом можно инициировать одесский референдум по вопросу о склонах?


   Для начала список депутатов, голосовавших за застройку. И прокатить эти партии. Я предлагаю конструктив?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Список депутатов имеется. Даже выкладывали.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вот свежая статья по теме, может быть поможет "застройщикам" что-то понять 
> http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/01/31/115307.html


 Застройщикам что-то понять помогают не статьи, напечатанные в газетах, а цифры и картинки, нанесенные на небольшого размера прямоугольные листики зеленого цвета.
Количество таких листиков определят отношение и застройщиков и всех чиновников ко всем жизненным вопросам, в частности к процессу  застройки парков и прибрежной зоны.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

http://sabeloff.livejournal.com/116275.html
http://sabeloff.livejournal.com/116492.html

----------


## Сан Саныч

> Список депутатов имеется. Даже выкладывали.


 Из результатов голосования, которые не раз выкладывали в сети и публиковали в прессе, можно четко понять, что голосовали "за" фракции Партии Регионов (Климов) и Наша Одесса (Гурвиц). Голосовали и многие из БЮТ. Не голосовали за склоны никогда фракция "Наша Украина" (Козаченко) в полном составе и частично фракция Блока Витренко. Думаю, что вряд ли уместно в данном случае обращать внимание на партийную принадлежность. Легко заметить, что против были представители двух фракций идеологических антогонистов (Наша Украина - Витренко). Так же легко заметить, что Эдуард Гурвиц несмторя на свою принадлежность к "Нашей Украине" на мнение однопартийцев плевать хотел. Поэтому уместно обращать внимания на лидеров фракций. Пока со 100 % уверенностью можно утверждать одно, что наиболее последовательными противниками Эдуарда Гурвица является фракция (группа) Козаченко. Вот такой расклад на сегодня. Можно было бы причислить к противникам застройки склонов и группу Маркова "Родина", но они пошли на какие-то странные переговоры с Гурвицем, на мировую с Гурвицем и последовательными их как-то язык не поворачивается назвать. Это мое личное мнение. Впрочем для того и форум, чтобы мы все могли высказать личное мнение.

----------


## shadowofthemoon

> по трассе здоровья рассекают здоровущие самосвалы и мопеды... это точно надо как то менять. я за цивилизацию!


 Странно как-то, столько лет катаюсь по ТЗ то на велосипеде, то на роликах - и НИ ОДНОГО самосвала не видела.
Самосвалы там появятся как раз, когда начнется стройка - надо же подвозить стройматериалы.
Правильно тут ответили: хотите цивилизацию - вперед на поселок котовского или таирова, любовь к прогулкам среди бетонных джунглей будет удовлетворена сполна. Да и на машине подъехать без проблем.
А нам, одесситам, оставьте, пожалуйста, природу, деревья, траву, море и свежий воздух. Мы хотим гулять по склонам и загорать на солнышке, а не в тени стеклянно-бетонных чудовищ. 
И оставьте эту демагогию про изнасилования и беспредел, пожалуйста - я достаточно часто гуляю в районе моря в темное время суток - и все нормально там, не более опасно, чем в любом районе города.

Читала эту тему и была глубоко возмущена тем, как нагло гурвиц и его братия проворачивают дело с застройкой склонов. Если будет митинг протеста - можете на меня рассчитывать, приду и не одна (к сожалению, не была больше недели на форуме и не знала про проведенный пикет). Дело даже не столько в самих склонах (хотя и в них тоже!), а в том, что власти, избранные нами, абсолютно неподотчетны своим избирателям и творят любой беспредел, если он достаточно щедро оплачивается.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Фракция "Наша Украина" в свое время выделилась из "Нашей Одессы" и сразу заняла оппозиционную по отношению к Гурвицу и ко позицию.

----------


## JN

> Для начала список депутатов, голосовавших за застройку. И прокатить эти партии. Я предлагаю конструктив?


 

Давайте разберемся с референдумом. Инициирование референдума, 
от подготовки к проведению собрания и до объявления, собственно, референдума, займет по меньшей мере месяца три. Плотной, таки, работы. Поверьте человеку, который в инициировании одного референдума уже участвовал. Ну а потом уже комисси, агитации, подсчеты, суды. Месяцев шесть уйдет. Такого времени нам никто не даст. Заметьте, я ничего не говорю ни о сопротивлении властей, ни о 
старом законодательстве, ни о том, возможно ли выиграть этот референдум, имея ТАКОЙ балласт на поселках Котовского и Таирова.
У гурвица, после двух судов, руки развязаны. Грек обещал начать работы уже весной. Градсовет планировался под самый "упор". Вот так-то. И когда сегодня СМИ говорят, что одесситы, теперь, только телами могут переломить сложившуюся ситуацию, они, пожалуй, не далеки от истины. Конечно же попытки отстоять склоны гражданскими методами продолжаются, но...
Техника может появиться на склонах в любой момент. Видимо у одесситов остается единственная реальная возможность - закрыть собой свои склоны. И только после этого, когда скандал разгорится такой, что затушевать его не получится, тогда уже и о референдуме можно подумать.

----------


## Destin

> ...Техника может появиться на склонах в любой момент. Видимо у одесситов остается единственная реальная возможность - закрыть собой свои склоны. И только после этого, когда скандал разгорится такой, что затушевать его не получится, тогда уже и о референдуме можно подумать.


 Можно и вот так:

----------


## AlexxK

:smileflag: Это экстрм... Но идея интересная.

----------


## Destin

Проблему засторйки приморских склонов надо выносить на государственный уровень или хотя бы киевский. На местном уровне толку не будет. ГКК, господа!

----------


## Алекс-30

По поводу застройки насколько я понял люди уже писали президенту - и что толку.
Козаченко дружен с президентом и Леди - и что толку.
Как сказал Э.Г. греки выиграли все суды и построят все-равно.

----------


## Олег.Л

То,что нашему гаранту это до одного места-мало сомневаюсь,хотя....вопрос со стадионом СКА. Несмотря на все перепродажи , утверждения и ручной хозсуд курвица-стадион отбили за считанные недели! Это достойно исследования.
Учитывая,что в деле со склонами областная прокуратура "пострадала",наверняка там есть достойные люди,могущие перенести проблему в Генпрокуратуру ,а !?

----------


## alex6971

Гуляли сегодня - все деревья на террасе возле стоянки вырублены.
Еще немного, и зелени на склонах не останется. Ура !!!!!!
Не читал весь форум, но похоже это общегосударственная политика и
люди, которые сегодня у власти не собираются жить ни в нашем городе, 
ни в нашей стране.

----------


## Алекс-30

Они давно уже не живут, да и дети их тоже, в нашей "стране".

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Давайте разберемся с референдумом. Инициирование референдума, 
> от подготовки к проведению собрания и до объявления, собственно, референдума, займет по меньшей мере месяца три. Плотной, таки, работы. Поверьте человеку, который в инициировании одного референдума уже участвовал. Ну а потом уже комисси, агитации, подсчеты, суды. Месяцев шесть уйдет. Такого времени нам никто не даст. Заметьте, я ничего не говорю ни о сопротивлении властей, ни о 
> старом законодательстве, ни о том, возможно ли выиграть этот референдум, имея ТАКОЙ балласт на поселках Котовского и Таирова.
> У гурвица, после двух судов, руки развязаны. Грек обещал начать работы уже весной. Градсовет планировался под самый "упор". Вот так-то. И когда сегодня СМИ говорят, что одесситы, теперь, только телами могут переломить сложившуюся ситуацию, они, пожалуй, не далеки от истины. Конечно же попытки отстоять склоны гражданскими методами продолжаются, но...
> Техника может появиться на склонах в любой момент. Видимо у одесситов остается единственная реальная возможность - закрыть собой свои склоны. И только после этого, когда скандал разгорится такой, что затушевать его не получится, тогда уже и о референдуме можно подумать.


 
Вопрос только в том как это сделать? Как мобилизовать достаточное количество политически энертных жителей нашего города. 
Все говорят, что застройка склонов им не нравится, но делать что-то направленное против такой застройки не хочет никто.

----------


## Desdichado

Помните, в начале января мы обсуждали идею с листовками, которые каждый желающий может посильно расклеивать?

----------


## Destin

Ага, еще Петрович обещал печатником стать :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Так я и стал.
распечатал сотню листовок, порасклеивал их на морозе. И что?
80% посрывали сразу, остальные в течении последующих нескольких дней.
Эффект от этого стремится к нулю. Таких листовок надо ежедневно клеить тысячами а лучше десятками тысяч.
А кто меня поддержал?
Все только ля-ля

----------


## Desdichado

> Так я и стал.


 А дайте текст кто-нибудь, а то я сильно долго тексты сочиняю.

----------


## irusik

> Так я и стал.
> распечатал сотню листовок, порасклеивал их на морозе. И что?
> 80% посрывали сразу, остальные в течении последующих нескольких дней.
> Эффект от этого стремится к нулю. Таких листовок надо ежедневно клеить тысячами а лучше десятками тысяч.
> А кто меня поддержал?
> Все только ля-ля


 На трассе здоровья наклеенные весной-летом 2006 листовки висели еще оченью 2007. То же самое могу сказать о корпусе ОНУ на Фр.бульваре. 

Я могу Вас заверить, что в 2006 г. люди рвали ЖОПЫ. И это возымело эффект - до майских 2006 склоны были огорожены и было выдано разрешение на застройку, а после майских 2006 заборы сняли и стройка до сих пор не началась.
Я к этим акциям сейчас отношения не имею, и не могу комментировать, насколько все серьезно поставлено сейчас - причастные присутствующие прокомментируют. 

Но на "кто меня поддержал" могу ответить - я. 
Только это было еще в 2006 году. 
Тогда рвали ЖОПЫ одни люди. 
А теперь - Ваша очередь. Рвать ЖОПУ.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Я клеил на двери подъездов а не на стены трассы здоровья.

А может без очередей будем рвать все вместе? 
Ведь без склонов все вместе останемся.

Или уже остались?

----------


## JN

irusik, часть тех людей, которые и сейчас не бездействуют, готовы продолжать рвать.
Тихон Петрович, не сто, а тысячи листовок были расклеены, и до сох пор некоторые висят, два года назад. Каждую неделю выпускались информационные бюллетени, было бесплатно роздано два спецвыпуска газеты, по 10000экз. каждый. А на пикеты горсовета собиралось от силы 50 человет. Это при том, что обзванивалось по заполненным собственноручно анкетам на порядок больше людей. К слову сказать, Вы же не пришли на встречу - я там был! Но дело не в этом. Времена меяются, меняются и люди. Если я разыщу тему, в которую писал на этом форуме два года назад, Вы удивитесь апатии. Я ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, что времена переменились, потому, что другого выхода, пока, не вижу.
Но то, что написала irusik, правдивей не бывает - тупому баблу можно противопоставить только работу, как минимум, эквивалентную этому баблу, а значит - рвать ЖОПУ!

----------


## Oleksiy

мне пишут что на Дельфине на днях были замечены землемеры из Главстроя (то что на Гоголя). Уже что-то примеряют

----------


## Скрытик

> мне пишут что на Дельфине на днях были замечены землемеры из Главстроя (то что на Гоголя). Уже что-то примеряют


 На Дельфине Дом приемов - хатынку для Гурвица строят.

----------


## Jorjic

> На Дельфине Дом приемов - хатынку для Гурвица строят.


 Неужели все-таки строят? А я. старый идиёт, до последнего надеялся, что обойдется, что все-таки у него за душой что-то есть. Оказывается, только непреодолимая тяга к прекрасному, к мировым ценностям, к завоеваниям европейской цивилизации.
Richard, Кот и остальные европейцы - радуйтесь, Европа нам обеспечена.
Именно этот дом и приобщит нас к великому сообществу. Купно с великолепием, которым нас осчастливят греки. Да здравствует цивилизация!!!!

----------


## JN

> Неужели все-таки строят? А я. старый идиёт, до последнего надеялся, что обойдется, что все-таки у него за душой что-то есть.


 Если однажды мы познакомимся, то я Вам скажу что унего за душой! Но надеяться нам уже давно ни на кого не приходится, только противостоять.

----------


## JN

> и остальные европейцы - радуйтесь,


 Я бы нарушил авторские права, и назвал бы их не европейцами, а общечеловеками.

----------


## Reanimator72

Все уже продано!За что вы боретесь?!Не гурвиц так другой кто то купит и застроит...Вы были в Стамбуле?Там же домики до самой воды сползают в проливе...а вы парк, парк...забудьте...

----------


## Jorjic

> Все уже продано!За что вы боретесь?!Не гурвиц так другой кто то купит и застроит...Вы были в Стамбуле?Там же домики до самой воды сползают в проливе...а вы парк, парк...забудьте...


 Давайте соберем все плохое, что есть в "цивилизованном" мире, и с умилением и обреченностью внедрим это у нас, чтобы ненароком не отстать от них.

----------


## Reanimator72

> Давайте соберем все плохое, что есть в "цивилизованном" мире, и с умилением и обреченностью внедрим это у нас, чтобы ненароком не отстать от них.


 да у нас давно все плохое...

----------


## Jorjic

> да у нас давно все плохое...


 Смотря что подразумевать под словами "давно" и "все". Судя по всему простор для дальнейшего ухудшения есть. А вообще говоря, наш мир в перспективе все равно погибнет (Солнце потухнет), так чего дергаться.

----------


## Скрытик

> Смотря что подразумевать под словами "давно" и "все". Судя по всему простор для дальнейшего ухудшения есть. А вообще говоря, наш мир в перспективе все равно погибнет (Солнце потухнет), так чего дергаться.


 Правильно. И на ДР Гурвица нас лохов никто не пригласит никогда - пойду вешаться  :smileflag:

----------


## Reanimator72

Да зачем же вешаться?Я например не повесился :smileflag:  А лохами если хотите то и считайте себя :smileflag:  Со склонами будет тоже что и с ДТП с участием петросяна...тема заглохла или ее заглохли успешно...к сожалению мы очень очень маленькие люди в этом мире, который еще и потухнет... :smileflag: ...застроят склоны- оно все обвалится к черту...вот и больше никто уже не полезет...

----------


## Jorjic

> Да зачем же вешаться? Я например не повесился А лохами если хотите то и считайте себя... к сожалению мы очень очень маленькие люди в этом мире, который еще и потухнет...


 Я, пожалуй, тоже в лохи запишусь. Как-то с маленькими скучно...

----------


## Agnessa

Наверное, вас заинтересует информация (как руководство к действию) о завтрашнем действе: Управление архитектуры Одесского горсовета приглашает на общественное обсуждение градобоснования 
5 февраля состоится общественное обсуждение градобоснования регенерации и застройки кварталов в границах улиц: Вице-адмирала Азарова, Морской, Отрадной, Французского бульвара в г. Одессе


В соответствии с Законом Украины «О планировании и застройке территории» и в связи с завершением разработки градостроительной документации: «Градостроительное обоснование регенерации и застройки кварталов в границах улиц: Вице-адмирала Азарова, Морской, Отрадной, Французского бульвара в г. Одессе» управление архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского горсовета приглашает заинтересованных физических и юридических лиц для общественного обсуждения указанной градостроительной документации. 

Обсуждение состоится 5 февраля 2008г. с 10:00 до 12:00 
по адресу: пер.Банный, 2; 
конференц-зал строительной фирмы «Менеджер».

----------


## m-ilya

> .... Со склонами будет тоже что и с ДТП с участием петросяна...тема заглохла или ее заглохли успешно...к сожалению мы очень очень маленькие люди в этом мире, который еще и потухнет......застроят склоны- оно все обвалится к черту...вот и больше никто уже не полезет...


 Ну почему так пессимистично? Это в корне неправильный взгляд на вещи.
И что вы хотите этим сказать, то что Вы не станете заниматься защитой парка, это и так понятно. То что послушав Вас мы не перестанем бороться, это тоже всем понятно. Так зачем Вы так настойчиво повторяете свое мнение?

----------


## AlexxK

Сегодня бегал на ТЗ (от Куркуля в сторону Яхтклуба). За 40 минт 3 грузовика заехали, но не на ТЗ, а куда то ниже. Уже началось?

----------


## Dresha48

> irusik, часть тех людей, которые и сейчас не бездействуют, готовы продолжать рвать.
> Тихон Петрович, не сто, а тысячи листовок были расклеены, и до сох пор некоторые висят, два года назад. Каждую неделю выпускались информационные бюллетени, было бесплатно роздано два спецвыпуска газеты, по 10000экз. каждый. А на пикеты горсовета собиралось от силы 50 человет. Это при том, что обзванивалось по заполненным собственноручно анкетам на порядок больше людей. К слову сказать, Вы же не пришли на встречу - я там был! Но дело не в этом. Времена меяются, меняются и люди. Если я разыщу тему, в которую писал на этом форуме два года назад, Вы удивитесь апатии. Я ОЧЕНЬ надеюсь, что времена переменились, потому, что другого выхода, пока, не вижу.
> Но то, что написала irusik, правдивей не бывает - тупому баблу можно противопоставить только работу, как минимум, эквивалентную этому баблу, а значит - рвать ЖОПУ!


 А это не вы разносили листовки по домам на Ромашковой и Тобухина? Мы планируем яростно бойкотировать идею по генплану. Вас вот выхода к морю лишать хотят, а у нас наши дома на развлекательные центры поменять

----------


## JN

> А это не вы разносили листовки по домам на Ромашковой и Тобухина?


 Нет, не я. Я раздавал на Трассе Здоровья и расклеивал в районе Музкомедии. Вам, видимо, приносил какой-то активист ЭКО, или просто неравнодушный человек, из тех, что брали агитматериалы не только для себя, но и для распространения.
То, что Вы собираетесь защищать свои дома - это понятно. Но неужели же все одесситы будут сидеть в своих домах и ждать когда же наступит время их защитить?

----------


## Jorjic

Прошу прощения за оффтоп, но уж очень любопытно. Был сегодня по делам в ин-те Филатова и подошел к склону в конце Шампанского пер. Увидел там такую "хатынку", что аж дух захватило. Справедливости ради - очень хороший проект, красиво. Чье это, известно кому-то?

----------


## Oleksiy

Левее, в сторону пограничников, тоже атличнейшие дома стоЯт. А какие можно было поставить гостиницы и центры для нужд города  :smileflag: 




> Чье это, известно кому-то?


 Владельцев можно определить по номерам машин, если часто там гулять

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А что относительно этого участка сказано в генплане? Он точно  не институтский. Но сильно мелко было, не разглядела.  Земля чья?

----------


## Desdichado

Стройка на 16-й станции:

----------


## Desdichado

Санаторий им.Горького - капут?

----------


## Desdichado

13-я Фонтана: коттеджи на втором ярусе:

----------


## Desdichado

Площадка на 12-й станции Б.Фонтана, очищенная от растительности со следами проб грунта. (напротив бывшей концертной площадки)

----------


## Reanimator72

Этот участок был институтский - был продан предыдущим главврачом или директором...он был уволен...я думаю не сильно расстроился...а место просто супер...получше фонтана имхо будет...Это я про Шампанский...

----------


## Desdichado

Главные враги склонов (по версии Гурвица и его приспешников):
 :smileflag:

----------


## Desdichado

> Этот участок был институтский - был продан предыдущим главврачом или директором...он был уволен...я думаю не сильно расстроился...а место просто супер...получше фонтана имхо будет...


 Какой участок?

----------


## Reanimator72

Это к вопросу от Jorjic @Прошу прощения за оффтоп, но уж очень любопытно. Был сегодня по делам в ин-те Филатова и подошел к склону в конце Шампанского пер. Увидел там такую "хатынку", что аж дух захватило. Справедливости ради - очень хороший проект, красиво. Чье это, известно кому-то[email protected]

----------


## Оппонент

Галас волаючого в пустелі.

Пока мы шумим по теме Город -Миханики, склоны и берег!!! застраиваются вовсю. Только это происходит от Аркадии и до Черноморки. От Аркадии до 10-й застроено все, коттеджи, "симфония для рахитов", морская деревня, юракадемия, кстати за зиму отгородила еще метров сорок территории пляжа вместе с подьездом к нему. На склоне написанот "Осторожно! Ведутся работы по укреплению склонов", на самом деле построили, что-то  .Думаю,  ночной клуб и ресторан.
Дальше на 10-й на берегу строится очень крупный обьект, по видимому гостиница с атрибутами.... на верху на склоне Вороны (Круки) поместье построили под видм чего то для Интосаны. В результате: от Аркадии до 10-й к морю можно попасть только на кусок пляжа на 9-й и на собачий пляж на 10-й. С парка на 8-й неп прохода в сторону Аркадии даже поверху склонов т.н. ул Новобереговая закрыта на участке между парком и переулком Мореходным и Морским воротами и заборами частных владельцев.  Таксисты матюкаются, на карте есть улица Новобереговая, а на самом деле ее нет. летом туристы и особенно велосипедисты ,как пони по кругу носятся по парку в попытке найти путь с 8-й в сторону Аркадии. Очень рекомендую привезти нескольких чиновников городских   выгрузить  на Литературной и засечь время засколько они найдут дорогу в Аркадию. Среди них должны быть : главный дорожник, главный турист, Гаск ....

----------


## AlexxK

"...В общем, прибрежная зона как застраивалась, так и будет застраиваться, и зачастую — без учета мнения горожан. В областной прокуратуре сообщили о незаконно возведенном три года назад жилищно-развлекательном комплексе на 16-й станции Большого Фонтана, на который нет никаких разрешительных документов. А жители Черноморки обратились в прокуратуру с жалобой: на месте их домов и приватизированных земельных участков, согласно Генплану, будут возведены многоэтажки. Так что изучать Генплан и вносить свои замечания будут и блюстители закона. Только вот учтут ли их разработчики Генплана?" 

Татьяна ЖАКОВА,
«Вечерняя Одесса».

----------


## JIacKaBbIu DywuTeJIb

вчера по новостям, краем уха слышал, что выходы ко всем пляжам перекроют, вот только не понял на совсем или на время так называемой реконструкции ? Кто-то точнее владеет информацией ?

----------


## Олег.Л

Если так пойдет,то понадобится киллер-патриот,желательно на общественных началах......собственно он давно уже нужен(прости господи-)

----------


## JIacKaBbIu DywuTeJIb

не легче ли отозвать мэра и больше ему управление городом не доверять никогда ?

----------


## Jorjic

> не легче ли отозвать мэра и больше ему управление городом не доверять никогда ?


 Может и легче, а может и нет... Только вот звать-то кого? Где-то тут уже было обсуждение - все мимо.

----------


## JN

> Где-то тут уже было обсуждение - все мимо.


 А пофиг уже кого! Уже сдесь, где-то говорили, что если он позволяет себе и своим подчиненным-хозяевам делать то, что происходит, то хуже уже не будет, в крайнем случае так-же.

----------


## JN

И, между прочим, на Трассу Здоровье уже впускают технику. Готовьтесь. Те, кто уже готов, пожалуйста, зарегистрируйтесь на сайте эко,чтоб с случае необходимости быть на связи.

И большая прозьба всем кто гуляет, бегает, катается по ТЗ, в случае, если там будет наблюдаться какая-нибудь строительная активность звонить по телефону
* 7990849* 
*-* это горячий телефон ЭКО, который действует по сей день.

----------


## Терри на ограде

> Санаторий им.Горького - капут?


 ай-яй-яй...где же мы теперь будем отдыхать???!!!такой хороший санаторий был и на тебе, сломали,блин.

----------


## Nee-san

Прочёл бОльшую часть темы. Возникло несколько коментариев. Начну с лирики
1. в политехе, когда нам преподавали политологию, я задал преподавателю вопрос: Как в нашей стране, при существующем строе, добиться результата по глобальным проблемам (уровень страны и международжный)? на что получил четкий ответ: террор! Законно в нашей стране добиться чего-то невозможно. Правда надо учесть, что разговор происходил ДО майдана. Как следствие возникла вторая мысль.
2. я лично много раз отмечал дни рождения и просто веселые события в жизни на склоне, в том числе и с так называемыми "неформалами", НО ни разу не слышал чтобы была изнасилована девушка, драка была только один раз, и то маленький междусобойчик  :smileflag: , бомжей не наблюдал и с удовольствием отмечал, что утром, когда мы уходили, стало чище, чем вчера.
2а. кертис3000 в чем-то прав, возможно просто формулировка неверная. Система наша прогнила насквозь, начиная с жэков и заканчивая кабинетом министров и ВР. Как-нибудь повлиять на это мне не представляется возможным. Пока не сменится 2-3 поколения чиновников, пока они не будут любить родной город больше денег, к сожалению, мы не сможем остановить эти варварские стройки. НО... опускать руки не стоит, главное не "забывать" про это.
3. по поводу активных действий тоже проблема. нас загнали в условия, при которых мы вынуждены ежедневно по 10-12 часов 5-6 дней в неделю работать, чтобы жить хоть чуть выше черты бедности. поэтому далеко не все, и честно признаться я тоже, не всегда готовы посвятить свой единственный выходной походу на склоны, чтобы заняться уборкой мусора, но если мы с друзьями там оказываемся, то в обязательном порядке проводим получасовой "субботник" по уборке окрестных территорий. Так что обвинять народ, который больше думает чем завтра накормить ребенка, в том, что он не думает о будущем тоже не верно.

P.S. Немного сумбурно и бессвязно, но надо сделать скидку на время поста %)

----------


## Nee-san

P.P.S. Ни в коем случае п.1 не рассматривать как призыв к террору!!!

----------


## Desdichado

> ай-яй-яй...где же мы теперь будем отдыхать???!!!такой хороший санаторий был и на тебе, сломали,блин.


 Санаторий - офигенный. Но он еще не весь капут. Пока еще. Кстати, там снимали некоторые сцены фильма "Ликвидация". Скоро в Одессе шиш фильмы такие поснимаешь

----------


## Dema

> Санаторий - офигенный. Но он еще не весь капут. Пока еще. Кстати, там снимали некоторые сцены фильма "*Ликвидация*". *Скоро в Одессе шиш фильмы такие поснимаешь*


 Разве, что фильм "Ликвидация Одессы".

----------


## Desdichado

> Разве, что фильм "Ликвидация Одессы".


 Кстати, господа! А это ведь ИДЕЯ!! Набрать фото-, видеоматериалов с запечатленными стройками, готовыми зданиями и т.д., написать текст, озвучить, смонтировать и выложить где-нибудь в интернете, как минимум. Распространять всеми возможными способами, чтобы прославить Гурвица и компанию на весь мир!!! 
Чем мы хуже того же В.Крука, который осмелился (хватило же наглости) сделать себе пиар, используя историю славного города Одессы и память о достойных сынах и отцах этого города?

Что скажете?

----------


## Dema

> Кстати, господа! А это ведь ИДЕЯ!! Набрать фото-, видеоматериалов с запечатленными стройками, готовыми зданиями и т.д., написать текст, озвучить, смонтировать и выложить где-нибудь в интернете, как минимум. Распространять всеми возможными способами, чтобы прославить Гурвица и компанию на весь мир!!! 
> Чем мы хуже того же В.Крука, который осмелился (хватило же наглости) сделать себе пиар, используя историю славного города Одессы и память о достойных сынах и отцах этого города?
> 
> *Что скажете*?


 Я поддерживаю! (и Машкова на озвучку пригласить)

----------


## Destin

> Кстати, господа! А это ведь ИДЕЯ!! Набрать фото-, видеоматериалов с запечатленными стройками, готовыми зданиями и т.д., написать текст, озвучить, смонтировать и выложить где-нибудь в интернете, как минимум. Распространять всеми возможными способами, чтобы прославить Гурвица и компанию на весь мир!!! 
> Чем мы хуже того же В.Крука, который осмелился (хватило же наглости) сделать себе пиар, используя историю славного города Одессы и память о достойных сынах и отцах этого города?
> 
> Что скажете?


 Поддерживаю и готов поучаствовать. Хорошо бы для такого дела спонсора найти. Может Крука попросить?

----------


## Скрытик

Только что с Ланжерона. Заезжал на Автокино. Справа от арки ланжероновской грузовиками насыпаны кучи то ли земли, то ли мусора такого цвета. Что-то совершенно непонятное. Когда выезжал там стояла Нива явно собиралась мусор скидывать - что там вообще делается, кто в курсе?

----------


## job2001

> Только что с Ланжерона. Заезжал на Автокино. Справа от арки ланжероновской грузовиками насыпаны кучи то ли земли, то ли мусора такого цвета. Что-то совершенно непонятное. Когда выезжал там стояла Нива явно собиралась мусор скидывать - что там вообще делается, кто в курсе?


 Там где в теплое время года стоянка постоянная? Может кто-то решил облагородить/срубить бабла?

----------


## Скрытик

> Там где в теплое время года стоянка постоянная? Может кто-то решил облагородить/срубить бабла?


 Может быть. Но насколько я помню именно отсюда начинался забор в 2004м году...

----------


## Hermione Granger

на Ланжерон же вроде старый снег с грязью свозили, может это именно эти кучи? Хотя если сегодня выкидывали, то это не снег

----------


## Скрытик

> на Ланжерон же вроде старый снег с грязью свозили, может это именно эти кучи? Хотя если сегодня выкидывали, то это не снег


 Очень даже возможно - неужели столько грязи? Снег то наверняка растаял. А сегодня из Нивы обычный мусор выгружали - у нас же народ где видит кучу там и срёт

----------


## Hermione Granger

я читала точно или здесь на форуме, или где-то в интернете, что снег, который счищают с дорог со всей Одессы свозили на склоны к двум шарам. Снег когда тает на дороге - очень много грязи, вот эти кучи могли там и остаться

----------


## Hermione Granger

про фильм- 

не знаю стоит ли снимать это все на видео, но фотографии можно сделать - склоны побережья до застройки и состояние сейчас. Потом эти фотографии можно целенаправленно порассылать на национальные телеканалы и онлайн издания. Собрать подписи у одесситов. Объяснить что происходит на самом деле, что есть склоны для города и какие процессы уже происходят. Во всяком случае - если не протест, то шум можно поднять. Только если это действительно нужно.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Дайте пожалуйста точную привязку, где  точно  сгружали снег с улиц. Видать, пора за пробами грунта идти. Надо свое гражданское негодование подкрепить  цифрами

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Вообще фотофиксация - великое дело.  Надо , надо, надо все снимать, особенно уходящую натуру. Оказывается, так здорово было, когда над Ланжероном не висели эти бетонные сливающиеся  уродские глыбы. А помните  обалденный вид на Одессу с  катера  - море зелени. И детская игра - угадать с моря, где Отрада,  стадион Динамо, а где лестница с Кирпичного, крыша Нашего Дома, причем угадывалось легче всего  именно по деревьям, по выстреливающим тополям, светлеющим пятнам акаций под Филатовским переулком, по пограничной вышке...А чуть дальше - чкаловский фуникулер, Малый Фонтан с глинистым обрывом, испещренным маленькими норками ласточек-береговушек. Ботсад. Как мы переживали, когда во времена Симоненко была идея нагорного бульвара, которому наш ботсад мешал... Это тоже было. И опять зеленые склоны под санаторием Россия, где  прямо в землю уходили  таинственные железные двери складов оружия,  Аркадийский причал, 10 и 16 Фонтана..... Да,  теперь уже не вернешь... Это осталсь только на черно-белых фото

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Дайте пожалуйста точную привязку, где  точно  сгружали снег с улиц. Видать, пора за пробами грунта идти. Надо свое гражданское негодование подкрепить  цифрами


 вот только пока то - что я нашла:
Парк Шевченко превращают в свалку грязного снега
11.01.2008 10:58
Рождественский снег тоннами свозят на "Ланжерон" десятки грузовиков. Собирать его с улиц города будут еще как минимум сутки 
источник: http://news2000.org.ua/news/3/16334
ранее читала что снег сбрасывали в районе 2х шаров.

----------


## Reanimator72

http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=31
Депутатская группа «Родина» возникла в Одесском горсовете несколько месяцев назад из депутатов, прошедших по списку Блока Н. Витренко. Сейчас они внефракционные – лидер ПСПУ лишила их права использовать свой бренд в политических целях. Возглавляет борцов за «малую Родину» теперь уже бизнесмен Игорь Марков, которого представители криминального мира именуют громким погонялом «Марадона». 

 Поводов не любить мэра и Одесский горсовет у “Родины” три: “наезд” на “Седьмой километр”, конфликт вокруг Малиновского рынка и скандал с памятником Екатерины. Всего этого, полагают оппозиционеры, достаточно, чтобы инициировать референдум. “Наша депутатская группа считает, что нынешний мэр и горсовет не выполняют тех обещаний, которые давали горожанам. Ни в политической, ни в экономической плоскостях”,– говорит родиновец В. Чернов. Еще дальше пошел бывший УБОПповец, перманентный претендент на кресло городского головы С. Бовбалан, который публично обвинил Гурвица в том, что он, дескать, “убивает Одессу”...

В общем, диковатая выходит история. Пару ничем себя не проявивших депутатов, маргинал-телеведущий Г. Кваснюк, главный коммунист области Е. Царьков и торгаш с “Малиновского промрынка” А. Фирсов, хотят, чтобы городской голова покинул свой пост, но не могут внятно объяснить, почему он должен это сделать. 

Наиболее понятным для публики аргументом против Одесской мэрии, кто бы ее ни возглавлял, всегда будет застройка побережья. Распродают, дескать, воруют. Это - навязчивая идея, внушенная одесситам поколениями полуграмотных и агрессивных оппонентов власти, ее легко и удобно эксплуатировать. Побережье, хочешь-не хочешь, нужно развивать - отсюда и застройка. Это так же очевидно, как и то, что невозможно представить себе миллионный город в эпоху тотальной автомобилизации без пробок и тянучек. Однако сказать, что «склоны разворовываются и застраиваются ударными темпами», не называя ни фамилий, ни юридических адресов, как это делает С. Бовбалан, значит заниматься демагогией. Ему ли не знать, что строительство на берегу моря действительно ведется, например... фирмой возглавляющего группу “Родина” И. Маркова “Славянский Альянс”, чья штаб квартира расположена не где-нибудь на выселках, а в самой что ни на есть прибрежной, рекреационной зоне - на Гагаринском плато. Именно Марков в далеком 2002 году получил из рук тогда еще боделановского горсовета разрешение на строительство “чуда современной архитектуры” под названием “Белый парус”. Находится этот грандиозный объект в районе 8-й станции Большого Фонтана, прямо на территории тамошнего парка “Юность”. Взамен этого поистине царского подарка со стороны депутатов прошлого созыва Марков обязался выделить городу 7% жилплощади в своем дворце над морем, а заодно благоустроить то, что осталось от уничтоженного стройкой парка. 

Цитирую давнее решение горсовета: «Дать согласие на разработку проекта землеотвода для проектирования и строительства жилого комплекса и благоустройства парковой зоны». Но не пытайтесь сегодня выбраться на прогулку всей семьей в благоустроенную “Юность”,- парка давно уж нет, а есть огороженная “придомовая территория”. Владельцы “Белого паруса” так и пишут в своих рекламных проспектах: “Продается элитное жилье с собственным парком”. 

Но и это еще не все. “Славянский Альянс” предпринимает попытки расширить свои владения на берегу самого Черного моря. В феврале 2007 г. компания обратилась к мэрии с просьбой разрешить ей построить три 20-этажных дома на территории бывшего санатория “Дружба”, на том самом месте, где расположена марковская резиденция. А что тут такого? Строится ведь рядом “Арк-Палас” о добрых 30 этажах, отчего же не отгрохать нечто подобное? Но не тут-то было. В горисполкоме бизнесменам вежливо разъяснили, что 20-этажки строить там, где хочется “Альянсу”, никак нельзя. Ведь территория “Дружбы”, согласно градостроительной концепции, является рекреационной зоной. Здесь позволено возводить лишь пансионаты и гостиницы малой этажности. Что же до “Арк-Паласа”, возвышающегося на площади 10-го апреля, то он стоит в деловой зоне, где и позволено расти высоткам. И тут нашла коса на камень...

Как видите, у Маркова со товарищи сугубо “барыжные” разборки с властью, корень которых - в желании любой ценой получить наживу. Вот эти доморощенные “оппозиционеры” и закармливают доверчивых одесситов байками о злой мэрии, которая хочет уничтожить малый и средний бизнес, разрушить порт, растащить побережье, - в общем “убить город”.

----------


## Destin

*To Reanimator72*
Уважаемый, а ни кто здесь и не питает иллюзий насчет группы "Родина".
Только для этого есть соответсвующая тема на форуме. А если вы считаете, что склоны не застраиваются и нет ни фамилий, ни адресов, то внимательно прочтите эту тему, желательно, с начала.

----------


## Desdichado

> про фильм- 
> 
> не знаю стоит ли снимать это все на видео, но фотографии можно сделать - склоны побережья до застройки и состояние сейчас. Потом эти фотографии можно целенаправленно порассылать на национальные телеканалы и онлайн издания. Собрать подписи у одесситов. Объяснить что происходит на самом деле, что есть склоны для города и какие процессы уже происходят. Во всяком случае - если не протест, то шум можно поднять. Только если это действительно нужно.


 Это тоже можно. Впрочем, я предложил самим выступить в роли телеканалов и онлайн изданий. Монтируется фильм (фильмы) и размещаются в сети на ресурсах типа "ютуб". И все желающие  со всего мира в любое время дня и ночи получают доступ к этим фильмам. 
И ведь это сделать может каждый. Взять даже те же фотографии и из них что-то слепить, для этого много ума не нужно. Озвучить так как сам захочет. Нам же тут не важна оценка художественной ценности монтажа и режиссуры и сценария (хотя, почему бы и нет? :smileflag: ). Главное - сделать это, потому что в сети такого еще нет.

----------


## Desdichado

> *To Reanimator72*
> Уважаемый, а ни кто здесь и не питает иллюзий насчет группы "Родина".


 Действительно, все они одним миром мазаны. И рассчитывать на помощь политиков  - совершенно бессмысленно.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Действительно, все они одним миром мазаны. И рассчитывать на помощь политиков  - совершенно бессмысленно.


 абсолютно согласна. Все, кто имеет отношение к власти в городе - имеют тот или иной собственный интерес в застройке склонов, ведь это такой лакомый кусочек. Поэтому рассчитывать на помощь местных политиков - это втянуть себя, и весь процесс в очередную ПР-кампанию против его оппонента. 
Здесь по другому нужно действовать - говорить. Говорить об этом везде - на блогах, на форумах, в онлайн-изданиях и тд. Привлекать журналистов - и скорее национальных каналов, изданий и тд - потому что в этом есть вероятность избежать заангажированности.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=31
> 
> 
> Наиболее понятным для публики аргументом против Одесской мэрии, кто бы ее ни возглавлял, всегда будет застройка побережья. Распродают, дескать, воруют. Это - навязчивая идея, внушенная одесситам поколениями полуграмотных и агрессивных оппонентов власти, ее легко и удобно эксплуатировать. Побережье, *хочешь-не хочешь, нужно развивать - отсюда и застройка*. Это так же очевидно, как и то, что невозможно представить себе миллионный город в эпоху тотальной автомобилизации без пробок и тянучек. ”.


 Яркий образчик попытки извращения действительного положения дел с использованием  примитивных демагогических конструкций.
Из чего следует, что городские склоны «хочешь – не хочешь нужно развивать»?
Что скрывается за словом «развивать»?
Это что промышленность или интеллект? 
А если уж развивать, то почему исключительно путем их застройки небоскребами?
Может быть, достаточно будет их сохранить, несколько облагородив при этом за счет городской казны, которой это вполне по плечу?

----------


## Desdichado

> абсолютно согласна. Все, кто имеет отношение к власти в городе - имеют тот или иной собственный интерес в застройке склонов, ведь это такой лакомый кусочек. Поэтому рассчитывать на помощь местных политиков - это втянуть себя, и весь процесс в очередную ПР-кампанию против его оппонента. 
> Здесь по другому нужно действовать - говорить. Говорить об этом везде - на блогах, на форумах, в онлайн-изданиях и тд. Привлекать журналистов - и скорее национальных каналов, изданий и тд - потому что в этом есть вероятность избежать заангажированности.


 99% журналистов работают на кого-то. И им за это платят деньги. Обращаться к журналистам, имхо, почти тоже самое, что сотрудничать в этом деле с политиками.

----------


## Безам

> 99% журналистов работают на кого-то. И им за это платят деньги. Обращаться к журналистам, имхо, почти тоже самое, что сотрудничать в этом деле с политиками.


 Это провокация? На этом форуме журналистов пруд пруди... А разве Балинов, который вечно цитирует форум, да и другие - это заказник? Есть конечно, "нечистые" жрналисты, но 99%- это слишком эмоционально!

----------


## Destin

> 99% журналистов работают на кого-то. И им за это платят деньги. Обращаться к журналистам, имхо, почти тоже самое, что сотрудничать в этом деле с политиками.


 Есть еще незаангажированные журналисты. По крайней мере, в вопросе о защите склонов можно на них рассчитывать: Балинов, Шестакова, Розов на ГРАДе, Гудыма на АРТе. Можно и других назвать в печатных СМИ.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Есть еще незаангажированные журналисты. По крайней мере, в вопросе о защите склонов можно на них рассчитывать: Балинов, Шестакова, Розов на ГРАДе, Гудыма на АРТе. Можно и других назвать в печатных СМИ.


 на самом деле это здорово. 

у меня вопрос ко всем - можно ли где-то получить официальную информацию - на каком участке строят, что планируют строить и тд?

----------


## Олег.Л

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/877171.html
-----------
Надо бы еще десяток  кирпичиков по теме.....

----------


## JN

Ну что же, пришло время, пожаловаться губернатору на УАГ, который демонстративно не отвечает на запросы, при чем т.н. "красной печатью", т.е. второй адрес - администрация Президента. Или нет? :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Ну что же, пришло время, пожаловаться губернатору на УАГ, который демонстративно не отвечает на запросы, при чем т.н. "красной печатью", т.е. второй адрес - администрация Президента. Или нет?


 пытаюсь сообразить - а УАГ - это кто? :smileflag:

----------


## Dema

> пытаюсь сообразить - а УАГ - это кто?


 Управление архитектуры и градостроительства. Это что. :smileflag:

----------


## JN

> 99% журналистов работают на кого-то. И им за это платят деньги. Обращаться к журналистам, имхо, почти тоже самое, что сотрудничать в этом деле с политиками.


 Это большая неправда! Даже хуже - это заблуждение!!!
В деле защиты наших склонов я с первого дня. Я могу пофамильно назвать журналистов, так или иначе, писавших об этом. Среди них были и те, кто писал на заказ, и те, кто захотел, но одумался, и те, кто разбирался, и разбрался, и те, кто не просто сразу занял понятную любому одесситу позицию, а сам выходил на контакт и просил не сдаваться. Хочу сказать Вам, что первых, тех, что выполняли заказ было АБСОЛЮТНОЕ меньшинство.
Вообще, в любой субэтнической группе :smileflag: , какую только Вы не придумайте, абсолютных подонков, как и хороших людей будет, в процентном отношении, почти столько же.

----------


## m-ilya

> ...Здесь по другому нужно действовать - говорить. Говорить об этом везде - на блогах, на форумах, в онлайн-изданиях и тд. Привлекать журналистов - и скорее национальных каналов, изданий и тд - потому что в этом есть вероятность избежать заангажированности.


 Я думаю, что останавливаться на национальном уровне не стоит, нужно серьезно прорабатывать мировой уровень.

----------


## JN

> нужно серьезно прорабатывать мировой уровень.


 Нужно серьезно прорабатывать любой уровень(шутка)! :smileflag:

----------


## Desdichado

> Есть еще незаангажированные журналисты. По крайней мере, в вопросе о защите склонов можно на них рассчитывать: Балинов, Шестакова, Розов на ГРАДе, Гудыма на АРТе. Можно и других назвать в печатных СМИ.


 Хорошо, и я соглашусь с вами и буду пребывать в этом сладком заблуждении. Но тогда хочется задать такой вопрос: кому нужны парки на склонах, чистый воздух и все остальное, что мы можем потерять - нам или журналистам? 
(по поводу процентного соотношения, указанного мной, думаю - не особо ошибся. доказательство - случай с аварией на Вильямса).
ЗЫ: Вопрос на засыпку. Что легче: с грозным лицом, страшно шевеля бровями (как делает, например, Розов, который в жизни - ВООБЩЕ не так себя ведет, это у него образ такой сценический, надо полагать) обличать подонков или выйти на улицу (с плакатами, лозунгами и прочими атрибутами митинга) с риском попасть под раздачу от карательных органов?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Хорошо, и я соглашусь с вами и буду пребывать в этом сладком заблуждении. Но тогда хочется задать такой вопрос: кому нужны парки на склонах, чистый воздух и все остальное, что мы можем потерять - нам или журналистам? 
> (по поводу процентного соотношения, указанного мной, думаю - не особо ошибся. доказательство - случай с аварией на Вильямса).
> ЗЫ: Вопрос на засыпку. Что легче: с грозным лицом, страшно шевеля бровями (как делает, например, Розов, который в жизни - ВООБЩЕ не так себя ведет, это у него образ такой сценический, надо полагать) обличать подонков или выйти на улицу (с плакатами, лозунгами и прочими атрибутами митинга) с риском попасть под раздачу от карательных органов?


 народ, ну мы же здесь не для того, чтобы обсуждать - кто из журналистов каким образом освещает эту проблему, кто прав, а кто виноват. Факт в том - что проблема существует, и ее нужно решать. 

Я пока не вижу, как могут помочь журналисты, работающие на местном уровне, кроме как привлечения внимания жителей города к обсуждению пробелмы застройки склонов. Может быть я ошибаюсь, но пока не вижу. 

Я считаю что нужно писать письма губернатору, в администрацию президента и премьеру. Может меня и закидают помидорами, но у действующего премьера есть антикоррупционная программа, и она тоже может помочь в этом вопросе. Собирать подписи. Привлекать внимание. Потому что на местном уровне этот вопрос будет только замят в связи с тем, что все местные политики заинтересованы в застройке.

----------


## JN

Irinaz, Вы правы, что поблему эту желательно поднимать на государственный уровень. Но все попытки это делать, а о том, что делалось уже писали, наталкивается на нежелание этого самого уровня в ней участвовать. Не иначе, они тоже "в пушку".
Откровенно говоря, я склоняюсь к тому, о чем время от времени здесь пишут - поблему эту решить всерьез могут только жители вышедшие на улицы. Это мое мнение, основанное на моем опыте, не более. Тем более, что я не верю в одесситов, отстаивающих свой город. За исключением тех единиц...

----------


## Destin

> ЗЫ: Вопрос на засыпку. Что легче: с грозным лицом, страшно шевеля бровями (как делает, например, Розов, который в жизни - ВООБЩЕ не так себя ведет, это у него образ такой сценический, надо полагать) обличать подонков или выйти на улицу (с плакатами, лозунгами и прочими атрибутами митинга) с риском попасть под раздачу от карательных органов?


 А пусть каждый делает свое дело. Если журналист интересно пишет или говорит с экрана, то пусть это и делает. Если при этом он еще способен и выйти на улицу, то вдвойне ему спасибо за его гражданскую позицию. Но, я думаю, написать правду или выступить уже тоже поступок.

Но, irinaz права, надо не об этом. Если Миханики - греческая компания, то может стоит пикетировать гречеcкое консульство на Дерибасовской? Вот где можно внимание привлечь, в том числе и на международном уровне?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Согласен насчет идеи обратить внимание греческого консульства...

А идеи о том, что склоны спасут сами одесситы, сейчас уже исходят и из нашего горсовета в частности. Говорится это из-за действий очень прочного большинства на основе фракций "Наша Одесса", партии Регионов и БЮТ в горсовете. Большинства, скованного между собой не идеями, политическими взглядами, а общими интересами по отмыванию бабла.

----------


## JN

В 2006 году, под письмом в греческое консульство(только под ним), было собрано на склонах около 500 подписей. С этим письмом и подписями мы пикетировали греческое консульство. Некоторые может быть помнят сюжет об этом по телевизору. О перепетиях рассказывать не буду, но консул категорически отказался "влиять" на коммерческую фирму. И как нам стало понятно, на репутацию своей страны, не желающей влиять на такую "хорошую" фирму, ему, мягко говоря, наплевать.
В общем, как это: "никто не даст нам избавленья...", так, вроде?

----------


## Destin

> В 2006 году, под письмом в греческое консульство(только под ним), было собрано на склонах около 500 подписей. С этим письмом и подписями мы пикетировали греческое консульство. Некоторые может быть помнят сюжет об этом по телевизору. О перепетиях рассказывать не буду, но консул категорически отказался "влиять" на коммерческую фирму. И как нам стало понятно, на репутацию своей страны, не желающей влиять на такую "хорошую" фирму, ему, мягко говоря, наплевать.
> В общем, как это: "никто не даст нам избавленья...", так, вроде?


 Ну, в самый раз напомнить грекам об этом. Сейчас на дворе уже 2008 год, возможно, уже и консул другой, и ситуация другая.
Капля камень точит, как говорится...

----------


## JN

Ну давайте попробуем.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И на консула можно влиять не пикетами, а бумагами, от которых он не может отвертеться. В духе "просим Вас обратить внимание, что проект греческой компании "Миханики" имеет ряд негативных аспектов с точки зрения экологии, градостроительства и т.д., что в случае его осуществления может серьезно подорвать имидж греческих компаний в Украине и привести к потере ими украинских рынков".

----------


## JN

> И на консула можно влиять не пикетами, а бумагами, от которых он не может отвертеться. В духе "просим Вас обратить внимание, что проект греческой компании "Миханики" имеет ряд негативных аспектов с точки зрения экологии, градостроительства и т.д., что в случае его осуществления может серьезно подорвать имидж греческих компаний в Украине и привести к потере ими украинских рынков".


 Ты обратил внимание на то, что пикет был просто острой приправой к письму с подписями? :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

а кроме того, бумаги можно направить в посольство. И кроме того, бумаги можно перевести на английский (или греческий) и отправить в МИД самой Греции с указанием на то, что греческая компания принимает такие-то действия, консул отказывается влиять на действия данной компании. 

Но, мне кажется что эти все обращения могут получить какой-то резонанс только в том случае - если будут неоднократными, настойчивыми. Те, если здесь не получилось - писать опять, писать в вышестоящие органы, повторять обращения и тд.

----------


## Desdichado

> а кроме того, бумаги можно направить в посольство. И кроме того, бумаги можно перевести на английский (или греческий) и отправить в МИД самой Греции с указанием на то, что греческая компания принимает такие-то действия, консул отказывается влиять на действия данной компании.


 ОК. В МИДе Греции скажут: "так ведь ваш горсовет, ваши власти, дали разрешение. Это же ВАШИ власти. Как мы можем повлиять на нашу компанию, если с ВАШЕЙ стороны  все ЗАКОННО?"

----------


## Олег.Л

Я конечно "запарил" этой темой,но считаю ,что это хороший пример для данного случая .Особо заслуживает момент "по поддельным документам"
Сколько таковых здесь,можно догадываться...
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/880673.html

----------


## Desdichado

Прошу участников форума, близких к таким организациям, как "ЭКО", например, информировать форум о предстоящих акциях. На сайте "ЭКО" я зарегился, но мало ли, вдруг кто еще чего организует.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> ОК. В МИДе Греции скажут: "так ведь ваш горсовет, ваши власти, дали разрешение. Это же ВАШИ власти. Как мы можем повлиять на нашу компанию, если с ВАШЕЙ стороны  все ЗАКОННО?"


 это, да, возможно они так и скажут, но возможно будет и какая-то другая реакция. А какая именно - никто не может сказать наверняка, пока не попробовать и сделать.  Возможно, это и не решит самой проблемы - но даст какой-то ответ, толчок на то, как ее решить.

----------


## Dresha48

Сегодня присутствовал на митинге против генплана. В основном были люди с Черноморки и Чубаевки около 200-300 человек. К нам выходили представители горсовета(Колокольников кажись)-на вопрос куда вы потеряли подписи людей , которые выступали против генплана, они не ответили ничего. Про Чубаевку заявили , что там какая-то ошибка и они не знали, что там нормально живут люди(я не представляю как они тогда составляли этот генплан - если они такую чушь несут о том , что сами разработали). Нужно чтобы людей было больше и тогда они смогут нас услышать и появиться возможность запретить этот бред-план.

----------


## m-ilya

> Сегодня присутствовал на митинге против генплана. В основном были люди с Черноморки и Чубаевки около 200-300 человек. ....  ..... Нужно чтобы людей было больше и тогда они смогут нас услышать и появиться возможность запретить этот бред-план.


 На мой взгляд было как минимум 400 человек, что все равно очень мало. Вроде собираются митинговать до четверга, посмотрим как это повлияет на кол-во участников. В любом случае, наконец-то люди начали выходить на митинги, добиваясь своих прав.

----------


## Desdichado

> На мой взгляд было как минимум 400 человек, что все равно очень мало. Вроде собираются митинговать до четверга, посмотрим как это повлияет на кол-во участников. В любом случае, наконец-то люди начали выходить на митинги, добиваясь своих прав.


 Где это происходит и в какие часы?

----------


## seredag

в новостях по одесскому каналу Град показывали этот митинг и сегодня еще будут новости повторять, там еще были люди с Матросского, которых хотят выселить на поселок Котовского

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Немного полезной информации.

На плакатах, вывешенных на Троицкой 43, показано, что склоны - активная оползнеопасная зона. Также на схеме показаны штольни подземной дренажной системы и шахтные стволы - выходы.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На схеме:

Оранжевый цвет - оползнеопасная территория склонов
Жирные зеленые линии - подземные дренажные галереи
Зеленые линии - дренажные штольни
Синие точки - гидрогеологические скважины постоянного наблюдения.

----------


## JN

Всего этих скавжин у нас, если я правильно помню, но могу и уточнить 20. Правда это в натуре, а на плане меньше. А с постоянным наблюдением, так вообще, наблюдать можно только то, что из них таки вытекает!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это только кусок общей схемы, в общем их таки много.

----------


## m-ilya

> Где это происходит и в какие часы?


 На думской, возле Пушкина в 10.00. Во вторник тоже - вроде собираются.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> На схеме:
> 
> [/IMG][/URL]


 
и ведь все эти "архитекторы" ведь прекрасно знают что на этом строить нельзя. Просто рассчитывается проект по быстрому зарабатыванию капиталов. Потому что изначально это место привлекательное, и при этом всем еще для отвода глаз говорят об укреплении склонов. По моему мнению - если грамотно построить - то поползет оно все не сразу, за это время уже будте построен дом, будут проданы квадратные метры, заработаны миллионы. Может быть к этому времени еще и состав городской администрации поменяется - ответственность уже будет лежать на других. 
Так что строить будут быстро, не церемониться.

----------


## JN

> А что же будет ... ??


 А ведь уже года два предупреждаем, что до Французского неизбежно дойдет!
Вот будете сидеть по норам, так и будет.

----------


## Desdichado

> Хорошо, и я соглашусь с вами и буду пребывать в этом сладком заблуждении. Но тогда хочется задать такой вопрос: кому нужны парки на склонах, чистый воздух и все остальное, что мы можем потерять - нам или журналистам? 
> (по поводу процентного соотношения, указанного мной, думаю - не особо ошибся. доказательство - случай с аварией на Вильямса).
> ЗЫ: Вопрос на засыпку. Что легче: с грозным лицом, страшно шевеля бровями (как делает, например, Розов, который в жизни - ВООБЩЕ не так себя ведет, это у него образ такой сценический, надо полагать) обличать подонков или выйти на улицу (с плакатами, лозунгами и прочими атрибутами митинга) с риском попасть под раздачу от карательных органов?


 Не имею права так говорить. Поэтому беру свои слова назад.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> а кроме того, бумаги можно направить в посольство. И кроме того, бумаги можно перевести на английский (или греческий) и отправить в МИД самой Греции с указанием на то, что греческая компания принимает такие-то действия, консул отказывается влиять на действия данной компании. 
> 
> Но, мне кажется что эти все обращения могут получить какой-то резонанс только в том случае - если будут неоднократными, настойчивыми. Те, если здесь не получилось - писать опять, писать в вышестоящие органы, повторять обращения и тд.


 ... И попросить у греков выделить нам, убогим, не имеющим на метра  свободной территории (доказывать проектом генплана),  какой-нибудь участочек под застройку у них там, в Греции, на побережье или в историческом заповедном месте с видом на Колизей (а почему нет, если на Греческой площади им можно?). То есть,  желательно самый дорогой их гресескому  сердцу участочек. А аргументировать - желанием сделать эту самую Грецию более привлекательной для туристов и пару копеек заработать и себе и им...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> И на консула можно влиять не пикетами, а бумагами, от которых он не может отвертеться. В духе "просим Вас обратить внимание, что проект греческой компании "Миханики" имеет ряд негативных аспектов с точки зрения экологии, градостроительства и т.д., что в случае его осуществления может серьезно подорвать имидж греческих компаний в Украине и привести к потере ими украинских рынков".


 Письмо такого содержания уже было вручено греческому послу весной прошлого года. И что? он принял к сведению?  Какой вообще порядок в этих международных  отношениях?  И должен ли посол по своим прямым функциям реагировать на голос общественности?

----------


## maserati

> ... И попросить у греков выделить нам, убогим, не имеющим на метра  свободной территории (доказывать проектом генплана),  какой-нибудь участочек под застройку у них там, в Греции, на побережье или в историческом заповедном месте с видом на Колизей (а почему нет, если на Греческой площади им можно?). То есть,  желательно самый дорогой их гресескому  сердцу участочек. А аргументировать - желанием сделать эту самую Грецию более привлекательной для туристов и пару копеек заработать и себе и им...


 ну Колизей вроде как в Риме. Просите сразу на Олимпе

----------


## Desdichado

> ну Колизей вроде как в Риме. Просите сразу на Олимпе


 Зачем же аж на Олимпе? Можно по скромному - на Афинском Акрополе.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> ну Колизей вроде как в Риме. Просите сразу на Олимпе


 Не судите строго. Это тот случай, когда гнев затуманивает разум.  А на Олимпе даже лучше. Кто точно знает, что там у греков самое-самое? Чтобы прямо в точку, и соизмеримое с нашими потерями?

----------


## Pumik

> Живу на Французском бульваре, рядом с корпусом Мечникова. Прямо под окнами была стоянка, рядом с ней всё лето строили высотку (или даже две). Ещё пару недель назад приезжали гости и ставили там машину, а недавно ткнулись вечером - а стоянки-то нет  Отгородили территорию и уже роют фундамент, временно оставили место для 20-30 машин. Народ в растерянности, к парадным вечером не подойти - все дворы заставлены, а дома днём находиться теперь не возможно из-за ужасного шума, а вскоре ещё и пыль и грязь от строиматериалов прибавится, и всё это "счастье" в паре десятков метров от окон Слов нет 
> А что же будет, когда эти высотки заселят?? Ни для подземного, ни для наземного паркинга места там уже нет..


 не по теме склонов, стоянка занимала 3-й пролетарский переулок, и находилась на земле университета, теперь универ расширяется и будет отстраивать новый корпус на своей территории, так что это его земля и его стройка по причине нехватки корпусов, да и эти дома (бывшие железнодорожников) тоже находятся на земле университета.Про снос стоянки предупредили еще в ноябре. Послушайте ОБС и вы много узнаете интересного, причем большая половина  правда.  В домах Стикона паркинг будет, а вот стоянки уже не будет, да и 3-й пролетарский исчезнет.

----------


## Magnet

> Послушайте ОБС и вы много узнаете интересного, _причем большая половина  правда_


  обязательно послушаю

----------


## solokha

> Зачем же аж на Олимпе? Можно по скромному - на Афинском Акрополе.


 прошу прощения,на форуме нет темы типа "мародерство в одессе" поэтому я в вашу тему со своим воплем втиснулась, может, с ним тоже к грекам, все-таки их посейдона умыкнули.речь о том, что что во внутреннем дворике гостиницы лондонскрй , как многик, помнят, стоял в фонтане замечательный мраморный посейдон с трезубцем.как миниму с мая прошлого года не стоит. я поинтересовалась, где- на реставрации, хотя что там реставрировать, в прекрасном был сос тоянии, все на месте.
написала в тему по французскому бульвару, ошиблась,но и там ответили
"
2) реставрация проходит во дворике скромной дачи какого-нибудь Вора-Хаима... 
"
очень похоже, что уже где-то и стоит.сегодня специвльно зашла в лондонскую,статуи нет.уже не говорят, что на реставрации, а просто-тут все перестраивалось, и посейдона убрали.а куда- не знают.а прекрасной статуе посейдона, честно говоря, реставрация и не нужна была.
даже не знаю, кто может спросить у руководства гостиницы, куда они ее дели.это наше с вами достояние - архитектура одессы, ее образ и т.д.
люди, которые строили наш город имели задачей для себя сделать его красивейшим городом, а у нынешних правителей - застроить коробками.почему и зачем- все знают ответы на эти вопросы.
наверное, странно выглядит мое внимание к такой мелочи, статуи какой-то во внутреннем дворике гостиницы.но гостиница-то историческая, у них на втором этаже даже мини-музей есть с фото тех, кто там останавливался.кто разрешил разрушать и брать чужое, наше с вами?
а дальше что? начнут ворота с красивой ковкой снимать на (реставрацию).такие еще есть в центре города.может, у них просто еще руки не дошли и все впереди?
чистое мародерство!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> не по теме склонов, стоянка занимала 3-й пролетарский переулок, и находилась на земле университета, теперь универ расширяется и будет отстраивать новый корпус на своей территории, так что это его земля и его стройка по причине нехватки корпусов, да и эти дома (бывшие железнодорожников) тоже находятся на земле университета.Про снос стоянки предупредили еще в ноябре. Послушайте ОБС и вы много узнаете интересного, причем большая половина  правда.  В домах Стикона паркинг будет, а вот стоянки уже не будет, да и 3-й пролетарский исчезнет.


 Дубльгис показал, что 4 новых высотных дома по 23 этажа уже есть  :smileflag: , дома железнодорожников, общаги, биофак-геофак, корпус гуманитарных факультутов (№ 24 по Бульвару) пока тоже есть, но где же будет новое строительство университета? И откуда информация? Там вроде уже и живого места не осталось

----------


## Pumik

> Дубльгис показал, что 4 новых высотных дома по 23 этажа уже есть , дома железнодорожников, общаги, биофак-геофак, корпус гуманитарных факультутов (№ 24 по Бульвару) пока тоже есть, но где же будет новое строительство университета? И откуда информация? Там вроде уже и живого места не осталось


 на самом деле есть только 2 дома из 4, остальные еще в процессе (только первые этажи)между корпусом гум факультета и домом 22а есть переулок вот на месте этого переулка и будет достроен корпус к старому зданию универа.ОБС, будете проходить мимо все увидете.

----------


## SAPY

Я против застройки склонов. Хотя там и бываю 1 раз раз в 3 года.
Но давайте посмотрим на проблему с другой стороны.
Уверен, что если бы у противников застройки склонов были возможности и деньги на строительство, то никто бы из них не отказался от собственной "хатынки" на берегу моря.  Или я не прав?

----------


## JN

> Уверен, что если бы у противников застройки склонов были возможности и деньги на строительство, то никто бы из них не отказался от собственной "хатынки" на берегу моря. Или я не прав?


 Вам за ответом в начало обсуждения. Там Ваши единомышленникам не один раз ответили. Лень повторять. Но общий смысл таков. Вы можете сколько угодно хотеть - алчность и вожделение не вина, но ВЛАСТЬ, которая, вопреки интересам горожан, общественную собственность Вам продает(заметьте, что я не поднимаю вопрос о корысти, хоть в ней и не сомневаюсь), она, эта власть, точно преступна.

----------


## Буджак

> Уверен, что если бы у противников застройки склонов были возможности и деньги на строительство, то никто бы из них не отказался от собственной "хатынки" на берегу моря. Или я не прав?


 Не правы. Вполне могу позволить себе хатыночку где угодно (уже в трех странах позволил), но на склонах - никогда! Хотя бы из морально-этических соображений. Склоны должны принадлежать одесситам, они должны иметь возможность гулять там, вне зависимости от своего достатка. И я должен иметь возможность гулять там, от парка Шевченко до Аркадии, а не от своей хатынки до соседской. Для прочего есть Санжейка.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Уверен, что если бы у противников застройки склонов были возможности и деньги на строительство, то никто бы из них не отказался от собственной "хатынки" на берегу моря.  Или я не прав?


 Если кто-то сталкивался - вспомнилась почему-то пирамида Маслоу - сначала идет удовлетворение собственных физических потребностей, потом потребность в самореализации. Наше общество в этом еще пока растет, вырастет когда-нибудь. Зачем строить хатинку на земле, которая привлекательная - да, но она принадлежит не мне , не тебе, а всем одесситам? рядом есть Каролино-Бугаз - я лучше там построю хатинку, и буду в ней жить, и не боятся каждый день что я сделала что-то противозаконное. Ведь власть меняется, придет следующий, захочет снести мою хатинку и построить свою.

----------


## SAPY

> Не правы. Вполне могу позволить себе хатыночку где угодно (уже в трех странах позволил), но на склонах - никогда! Хотя бы из морально-этических соображений. Склоны должны принадлежать одесситам, они должны иметь возможность гулять там, вне зависимости от своего достатка. И я должен иметь возможность гулять там, от парка Шевченко до Аркадии, а не от своей хатынки до соседской. Для прочего есть Санжейка.


 Вот вот, очевидно Вы уже и живёте поблизости, раз имеете возможность прогуляться от парка Шевченко до Аркадии......  
Для меня это только мечта.... чтобы добраться до Трассы Здоровья нужно ехать через весь город на 2-х маршрутках.

P.S.
И чего ж вам не живётся в своих "хатыночках" в одной из "трёх стран"?

----------


## Pumik

> Вот вот, очевидно Вы уже и живёте поблизости, раз имеете возможность прогуляться от парка Шевченко до Аркадии......  
> Для меня это только мечта.... чтобы добраться до Трассы Здоровья нужно ехать через весь город на 2-х маршрутках.
> 
> P.S.
> И чего ж вам не живётся в своих "хатыночках" в одной из "трёх стран"?


 Смешно :smileflag:  
Кто на что учился....

----------


## Буджак

> Вот вот, очевидно Вы уже и живёте поблизости, раз имеете возможность прогуляться от парка Шевченко до Аркадии...... 
> Для меня это только мечта.... чтобы добраться до Трассы Здоровья нужно ехать через весь город на 2-х маршрутках.
> 
> P.S.
> И чего ж вам не живётся в своих "хатыночках" в одной из "трёх стран"?


 Да, у меня большая квартира на Маразлиевской, я могу выйти из дома, пройтись через парк Шевченко, и я на ТЗ. ТОлько вот квартиру я в бельгийке купил, еще дореволюционной постройки. Землю под нее не крал, одесситам к берегу дорогу не перекрывал. И жить хочу в городе, где сам родился и вырос, как и мои очень далекие предки. А что денег много - учитесь, работайте, сделайте себе имя, и у Вас не меньше будет, чего я Вам от души желаю.

----------


## Desdichado

> рядом есть Каролино-Бугаз - я лучше там построю хатинку, и буду в ней жить, и не боятся каждый день что я сделала что-то противозаконное.


 Кстати, кстати! На Каролино-Бугазе, а именно в Затоке - очень резво и лихо  местная тетка-мэр распродавала пару лет назад (не знаю, как сейчас) местные земли рекреационные под застройки хатынок. В интернет-изданиях были интереснейшие статьи по этому поводу. По телеку вроде бы не так сильно освещали. Ну а как осветишь, если среди покупателей - чиновники прокуратуры, МВД, облсовета и прочих структур :smileflag:

----------


## Nee-san

Вот подумалось. Наверно главная беда у нас, даже не мэр и не застройка склонов, а система. Пока решение вопроса зависит не от закона, а от СУММЫ, которую надо заплатить. Пока депутат "размахивая удостоверением" может творить, что захочет и наказать его никто не может. Пока власть передается по наследству, а не по выбору народа. Будет еще не один такой мэр, еще не один депутат, еще не один президент. Надеюсь доживем до тех времен когда эта система рухнет. Очень надеюсь.

----------


## Destin

Система, дорогой Nee-san, это ни что-то раз и навсегда данное. Систему создают люди, они же в ней играют главную роль. Поэтому, изменятся люди, - изменится и система. С людей надо начинать!

----------


## JN

> Вот подумалось. Наверно главная беда у нас, даже не мэр и не застройка склонов, а система.


 А чего это вам так вдруг подумалось? Подобный способ размышления(подумывания) впервые появился в наших широтах с началом перестройки и "демократии". А до этого никто не знал кто такой система. А если никто, кроме системы не виноват, то что делать?  если систему менять, то где ее искать? Особенно если виноваты не мэр, и даже не зстройка склонов. Ну и фиг с ними????

----------


## AndreyAI

Сегодня на Дельфине видел как по ТЗ провозили тяжелую технику в сторону Аркадии, пару экскаваторов на длинном тягаче и еще какой-то драндулет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сегодня там что-то везут, а завтра там уже негже будет кататься на роликах, велосипедах и т.д. Да и пройти нельзя будет - одни КАМАЗы будут гонять...

----------


## AndreyAI

Сегодня утром увидел тот экскаватор в Аркадии, им остатки старого пирса снимают.

----------


## Оппонент

Загородили в 500 метрах от Аркадии. Натащили кранов экскаваторов , вагончиков. Вывеска, извините противооползневые работы. но кран башенный привезли. Пару недель назад видел на том месте группу во главе с Рондиным. Орана нехилая , охранное агество, в черной форме . Я думаю, если к морю доступ перекрыть, то нечего будет и за склоны бодаться с гурвицем сотоварищи

----------


## Оппонент

На 9 , кивалов строит продолжение , деревообрабатывающей Академии. Откусил, загородил кусок склона от дороги к пляжу, огородили и что то роют.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Загородили в 500 метрах от Аркадии. Натащили кранов экскаваторов , вагончиков. Вывеска, извините противооползневые работы. но кран башенный привезли. Пару недель назад видел на том месте группу во главе с Рондиным. Орана нехилая , охранное агество, в черной форме . Я думаю, если к морю доступ перекрыть, то нечего будет и за склоны бодаться с гурвицем сотоварищи


 просто руки опускаются... 
народ ну нужно же что-то делать.. 
митинги, письма писать, я не знаю на самом деле на чем весь этот процесс остановился. 
Есть же организации, которые защитой склонов занимаются? или нет?

----------


## JN

> просто руки опускаются... 
> 
> Есть же организации, которые защитой склонов занимаются? или нет?


 Пока еще есть! Но, т.к. одесситы появляют активность только в форумах и призащите собственного жилья, то руки опускаются.

----------


## Black_Rabbit

> На 9 , кивалов строит продолжение , деревообрабатывающей Академии. Откусил, загородил кусок склона от дороги к пляжу, огородили и что то роют.


 Это "что-то" будет скромным пятиэтажным отелем для гостей уважаемого Сергея Васильевича..)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

где конкретно начавшаяся стройка?

----------


## AndreyAI

Если спуститься вниз по брусчатке от санатория Россия, прямо упретесь в забор стройки на Трассе здоровья.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В таком случае позвольте вас всех "поздравить" - пока мы тут говорили и пытались поднимать тему в СМИ, застройка уже началась.

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Это "что-то" будет скромным пятиэтажным отелем для гостей уважаемого Сергея Васильевича..)


   Сергея Васильевича трогать нельзя. Судебная власть...прокуратура..сами понимаете... Тем более, что он уже канонизирован.  Подождём чтоб ктото ещё начал строить.

----------


## Оппонент

Где же эти рахитные телеканалы Одессы? Они нам втирают какие то бекграунды, мы знаем о дтп в бангладеш, а то что творят их ХОЗЯЕВА  у нас под носом табу! В каждом магазинчике требуют иметь стенд на котором вывешиваются всевозможные документы , лицензии и пр. А тут загородили, вывесили фиговый листок мол идут работы по борьбе с оползнем извините за неудобства... Сегодня уже стоит сваебойная машина. Ближе к берегу идут земляные работы, в заборе между щитами заделывают щели... секретность на уровне 000

----------


## Destin

А вот и стройка, о которой здесь говорят. На щите написано -  в связи с берегоукрепительными работами.  Нет ни названия заказчика, ни строительной фирмы, ни срока начала и окончания работ. Интересно, в Управлении берегозащиты города об этом знают? :smileflag: 

П.С. Никаких щелей в заборе нет. Заделали герметично - подсмотреть не удалось.

----------


## JN

Это что, ниже ТЗ?

----------


## Destin

> Это что, ниже ТЗ?


 Ну да. Как раз под санаторием "Россия". Бывшим

----------


## Boer

Я так понимаю это подготовка к упреплению берега под застройку в санатрии РОССИЯ

----------


## Nee-san

> Система, дорогой Nee-san, это ни что-то раз и навсегда данное. Систему создают люди, они же в ней играют главную роль. Поэтому, изменятся люди, - изменится и система. С людей надо начинать!


 Абсолютно согласен. Но не верю я, что вчерашний член компартии, может сегодня стать настоящим демократом и начать заботится о людях. Не верю, что те кто вчера на кухнях шепотом рассказывали анекдоты про Брежнева, сегодня смело пойдут защищать свои интересы в суде. Не верю, что в вопросах касающихся земли, суд *примет* законное решение. Да система изменится вместе с людьми, но люди сиюминутно не могут изменить себя. Дай Бог чтоб поскорее мы начали уважать себя и друг-друга, чтоб поскорее старая гвардия сдала позиции, чтоб в политику прошли люди, я не говорю наивные или честные, но люди которые хотя бы любят свой город и знают меру в количестве денег, которые необходимы чтобы безбедно прожить им и их детям.
P.S. Я ни коим образом не пытался оправдать нашего мэра.

----------


## Nee-san

> А чего это вам так вдруг подумалось? Подобный способ размышления(подумывания) впервые появился в наших широтах с началом перестройки и "демократии". А до этого никто не знал кто такой система. А если никто, кроме системы не виноват, то что делать?  если систему менять, то где ее искать? Особенно если виноваты не мэр, и даже не зстройка склонов. Ну и фиг с ними????


 Я не говорю, что он не виноват. Напротив виноват вдвойне. Потому, что пришедший молодой политик видя КАК это делается, будет "перенимать опыт старшего поколения" . Вот ою этом я пытался сказать может просто неверно сформулировал. Пока не сменится полностью весь аппарат сверху-донизу, а еще лучше дважды, мы будем заложниками этого строя. А застройка склонов это следствие.

----------


## Desdichado

> Где же эти рахитные телеканалы Одессы? Они нам втирают какие то бекграунды, мы знаем о дтп в бангладеш, а то что творят их ХОЗЯЕВА  у нас под носом табу! В каждом магазинчике требуют иметь стенд на котором вывешиваются всевозможные документы , лицензии и пр. А тут загородили, вывесили фиговый листок мол идут работы по борьбе с оползнем извините за неудобства... Сегодня уже стоит сваебойная машина. Ближе к берегу идут земляные работы, в заборе между щитами заделывают щели... секретность на уровне 000


 А мы где? Где жители города? Где одесситы? Где человеки? Нету нас.
ЗЫ: Может, хоть яйцами сырыми закидать кое-кого?

----------


## JN

Друзья, предлагаю встретиться там в субботу утром. Собраться сколько  там нас будет. Все сфотографировать, заактировать нарушения, номера спускающихся грузовиков переписать, попросить предъявить разрешения на въезд на ТЗ, документики у того, кто шлагбаум открывает. И с богом, начнем!
Сколько можно прятаться! Когда грейдер под вашу стену приедет, куда спрячетесь? Там, ведь, в пятиэтажке в "России" такие же, как и мы!

----------


## Desdichado

Подписываюсь

----------


## ИНД

> ...Собраться сколько  там нас будет. Все сфотографировать, заактировать нарушения, номера спускающихся грузовиков переписать, попросить предъявить разрешения на въезд на ТЗ, документики у того, кто шлагбаум открывает. И с богом, начнем!


 Фотографировать? Зачем?
Заактировать? Ценность такого акта будет не выше, чем бумага, на которой он написан.
Попросить предъявить разрешение? На каком основании?
Документики? С какой стати?
Начнем? Что начнем? 
Не тот подход. 
Нет, я понимаю, что бездействие есть попустительство, но бессистемные телодвижения могут только навредить.

Я с удовольствием присоединился бы, но не видя цели, не видя путей их достижения, считаю фотографирования, требования документиков и "с богом начнем" пустой тратой времени.

----------


## JN

Три человека всегда что-нибудь заактировать могут :smileflag: , не так ли? И куда-нибудь направить или отнести.
Впрочем, если Вы тоже против бездействия предожите что-нибудь другое. Только думайте не сильно долго.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Я с удовольствием присоединился бы, но не видя цели, не видя путей их достижения, считаю фотографирования, требования документиков и "с богом начнем" пустой тратой времени.


 
а вы предложите цели, предложите пути их достижения. Вообщем-то насильно вас туда никто не тянет, но критиковать, не предлагая ничего.. 
От *JN* я услышала идею, а воспользоваться ей или нет - это дело каждого. 
Я буду. Только давайте обсудим более точное время и место встречи. Можно сесть где-то и организовать бреиншторминг, обсуждение всех возможностей, которые у нас есть, распределить задачи.

----------


## Тигран

+1, но лучше организовать в Воскресенье после 14-00, ибо по прогнозу в Субботу намечается дождь..))  http://www.gismeteo.ua/towns/33837.htm

----------


## Nee-san

> А мы где? Где жители города? Где одесситы? Где человеки? Нету нас.
> ЗЫ: Может, хоть яйцами сырыми закидать кое-кого?


 Жители города и лдесситы скорее всего зарабатывают на кусок хлеба, чтобы извините завтра было что съесть.  Мне иногда кажется, что такая ситуация с зарплатами чуть ли не "происки империализма", я вынужден работать по 10-16 часов в сутки и не могу себя отнести к среднему классу(недотягиваю, может неправильно зарабатываю?), но факт остается фактом: нас заставляют работать больше за меньшие деньги, чтоб мы не поднимали головы, чтоб не было времени и сил на посторонние заботы, чтоб не задавали ненужных вопросов, чтоб не мешали грести деньгу.
P.S. и не удивлюсь если у 90% населения нашей любимой родины такие же проблемы

----------


## JN

> P.S. и не удивлюсь если у 90% населения нашей любимой родины такие же проблемы


 Вы, никак, оправдываетесь? Не надо, лично ведь никого не обвиняют. Я вот, тоже на двух работах... К 23-00 домой возвращаюсь. Но правдами-неправдами время выкраиваю. А знаете почему? Потому, что если я что-то свое потерял, то какие мне оправдания? Это почти, что сам продал.
Согласен и на воскресенье, как остальные, просто хотелось раньше.

----------


## Hermione Granger

мне кажется что погода довольно непредсказуемая и дождь возможен - как в субботу, так и в воскресенье.

----------


## Destin

Я за воскресенье в 14.00. И пусть кто может принесет с собой балончик с краской, а то забор у них там уж больно новенький :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я за воскресенье в 14.00. И пусть кто может принесет с собой балончик с краской, а то забор у них там уж больно новенький


 Ей богу, воскресенье в 14-00 лучше, потому что в субботу лично я ни в дождливую ни в солнечную погоду не смогу.
И какую-то бяку этим "берегоукрепителям" хорошо бы придумать

----------


## Оппонент

Собраться не проблема. Забор покрасить тоже можна. Но к Нам никто не выйдет, там в воскресенье будут представители охранной фирмы и возможно приезжие строители в вагончиках. Почему нужны представители СМИ,? 1 Журналисткий запрс властям. " Кто , ЧТО ,зачем и почему? 2.Основания для проведения работ , кто когда решил, на каком основании и за какие деньги поручено именно этой фирме? 3 там действительно делают берегоукрепление, или этим термином прикрывают строительство чего либо. А это уже обман горожан. Так уже произошло на 9 станции на вершине склона, написано "Осторожно проводятсяработы по укреплению склонов" а га самом деле выстроено большре двухэтажноге -нечто. Каждый форумчанин просто объязан писать в газеты и на ТВ, пусть на белый свет из АНДЕРГРАУНДА  вытаскивают этих господ

----------


## JN

> "Осторожно проводятсяработы по укреплению склонов"


 На это тем более должен быть проект и все разрешения.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> 1 Журналисткий запрс властям.  Каждый форумчанин просто объязан писать в газеты и на ТВ, пусть на белый свет из АНДЕРГРАУНДА  вытаскивают этих господ


 разъясните ситуацию пожалуйста. Этот журналисткий запрос можно организовать основываясь на фотографиях, или нужно чтобы кто-то находился нв стройке, те разговаривать?

----------


## Nee-san

> Вы, никак, оправдываетесь? Не надо, лично ведь никого не обвиняют. Я вот, тоже на двух работах... К 23-00 домой возвращаюсь. Но правдами-неправдами время выкраиваю. А знаете почему? Потому, что если я что-то свое потерял, то какие мне оправдания? Это почти, что сам продал.
> Согласен и на воскресенье, как остальные, просто хотелось раньше.


 Да оправдываюсь  :smileflag:  но попробую исправиться

----------


## Оппонент

http://www.odessa.ua/appeals/ Перейдите по этой ссылке , пишите обращение к мэрии.Это будет Ваш официальный запрос, на который объязаны дать ответ в установленные сроки в соответствии Законом "Про звернення громадян". А журналисты по статусу имеют право на получение информации , а по призванию на то , чтобы эту инфрпмацию увидели, услышали как можно больше людей.

----------


## Оппонент

> Я не говорю, что он не виноват. Напротив виноват вдвойне. Потому, что пришедший молодой политик видя КАК это делается, будет "перенимать опыт старшего поколения" . Вот ою этом я пытался сказать может просто неверно сформулировал. Пока не сменится полностью весь аппарат сверху-донизу, а еще лучше дважды, мы будем заложниками этого строя. А застройка склонов это следствие.


 Я думаю  не поможет двойная смена поколений, ведь у тех кто у депутатской кормушки, подростают поросята, в большинстве своем они уже депутаты госовета. Возглавляют партии , правда меняют их как в калейдоскопе( Зеленые-бют, союз -регионы и т.д.и тп) и в отличие от своих родителей , у них напрочь отсутствует генетический страх перед системой , они ничего и никого не боятся. ОНИ защищены от внешних воздействий. Одна надежда, что ГИПЕРТРОФИЯ ЗАЩИТНОЙ ФУНКЦИИ ПРИВЕДЕТ ИХ К ЭВОЛЮЦИОННОМУ ТУПИКУ. НО это будет уже в третьем поколении

----------


## Оппонент

> Не правы. Вполне могу позволить себе хатыночку где угодно (уже в трех странах позволил), но на склонах - никогда! Хотя бы из морально-этических соображений. Склоны должны принадлежать одесситам, они должны иметь возможность гулять там, вне зависимости от своего достатка. И я должен иметь возможность гулять там, от парка Шевченко до Аркадии, а не от своей хатынки до соседской. Для прочего есть Санжейка.


  А я хочу гулять от Аркадии до 16 станции. А живу в Морском переулке, но выхода к мою не имею, стройка Морской Симфонии перекрыла.
Ниже возле плит строится коттеджный Таун хаус. Могу пройти к морю, только спустившись в Аркадию. Но по дороге вижу как уже два года течет канализация с крутого дома напротив дома Жванецкого. Течет прямо в Аркадию. Так не хочется в говне купаться. Направо в сторону парка Юность ведет улица Новобереговая (Над Морской Симфонией) но она под шумок перекрыта частниками. Прикольно видеть таксистов с картами в руках и с огнем изо рта, Где Новобереговая? В парка бродят толпы туристов, наивно пытаясь с  8 станции пробраться в Аркадию. Аналогично и с велосипедистами. Чем не лабиринт Минотавра?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Так будет сходняк?

----------


## m-ilya

Конечно лучше в воскресенье в 14,00. В субботу в 15,00 собрание жителей молдаванки на Минской, хотелось бы быть и там.
Белую краску принесу, но времени в обрез, и я не успею зайти на рынок купить кисти. Кто сможет взять пару кистей?
И тексты неплохо бы заранее придумать.

----------


## JN

Тихон Петрович, ну конечно будет. :smileflag:  В воскресенье в 14-00. 
Вот смотрите куда идем:



> Застройка рада участков береговых склонов, проданных на земельных торгах напротив санатория "Россия" также влечет за собой отчуждение пляжей.
> Один из них - участок, проданный 23.12.2005 года, он расположен прямо напротив спуска к морю с Французского бульвара, и находится между "трассой здоровья" и урезом воды, т.е. на городском пляже. Участок продан под 24-этажную гостиницу и автомобильный паркинг. В качестве покупателя на торгах преуспел депутат горсовета Владимир Рондин. Сначала там планировалось 7 этажей, потом 11, а теперь 24.
> Кучук комментировал так, что все в порядке, и за увеличение этажности Рондин городу доплатил.
> Согласно проекту, свободный проход вдолькромки моря и пляжа полностью перекрывают многометровые бетонные стены. А за ними бассейн для клиентов гостиницы, т.е. прямо на месте пляжа. Общественное обсуждение проекта не проводилось.


 (из неопубликованного, пока)

----------


## cybershit

Я неплохо знаю теоретическую и практическую часть химии горения и взрыва

----------


## cybershit

...и инженерную подготовку тоже

----------


## Destin

> Тихон Петрович, ну конечно будет. В воскресенье в 14-00. 
> Вот смотрите куда идем:
> Застройка рада участков береговых склонов, проданных на земельных торгах напротив санатория "Россия" также влечет за собой отчуждение пляжей.
> Один из них - участок, проданный 23.12.2005 года, он расположен прямо напротив спуска к морю с Французского бульвара, и находится между "трассой здоровья" и урезом воды, т.е. на городском пляже. Участок продан под 24-этажную гостиницу и автомобильный паркинг. В качестве покупателя на торгах преуспел депутат горсовета Владимир Рондин. Сначала там планировалось 7 этажей, потом 11, а теперь 24.
> Кучук комментировал так, что все в порядке, и за увеличение этажности Рондин городу доплатил.
> Согласно проекту, свободный проход вдолькромки моря и пляжа полностью перекрывают многометровые бетонные стены. А за ними бассейн для клиентов гостиницы, т.е. прямо на месте пляжа. Общественное обсуждение проекта не проводилось. 
> 
> (из неопубликованного, пока)


 
А вот это таки похоже на правду! Есть такой зверек - песец, знаете? У меня такое ощущение, что он к нам всем подкрадывается: иногда тихо и незаметно, а иногда кавалерийским наскоком (например, как с санаториями Россия, Дружба, Одесса). Так вот, если зверька не остановить - то он нас всех съест и не подавится 

И еще вопросик:"Кучук комментировал так, что все в порядке, и за увеличение этажности Рондин городу доплатил."

Кому доплатил? Кучуку или городу?  :smileflag:

----------


## Rabin

> Тихон Петрович, ну конечно будет. В воскресенье в 14-00. 
> Вот смотрите куда идем:
> 
> (из неопубликованного, пока)


 там техника работает и ораны немерянно...
всё запаркованно машинами у ворот "России" (чел10 тёрлись) и шлагбаум открыт для техники, я сегодня спускался к морю там.

----------


## Destin

Во прикол! 

"По распоряжению мэра Эдуарда Гурвица создана группа по разработке «Программы развития парков на территории Одессы» и условий конкурса по передаче части парков в долгосрочную аренду. Об этом сообщило сегодня муниципальное управление информации. 
В состав группы, которую возглавила заместитель городского головы Татьяна Фидирко, вошли руководители всех районов Одессы, парков, коммунального предприятия «Зелентрест», ряда муниципальных управлений, депутаты горсовета. "

http://www.odesinform.com.ua/index.php?news=2855&p=sin

Не знаю таких меценатов  Ежели только парк не угробить...

----------


## Desdichado

> Конечно лучше в воскресенье в 14,00. В субботу в 15,00 собрание жителей молдаванки на Минской, хотелось бы быть и там.


 А где именно на Минской?

----------


## JN

> и ораны немерянно...
> 
>  я сегодня спускался к морю там.


 и мы спустимся, а есди что, милицию позовем, которая с народом, и депутатов некоторых.

----------


## Desdichado

> и мы спустимся, а есди что, милицию позовем, которая с народом, и депутатов некоторых.


 "НАРОД И АРМИЯ - ЕДИНЫ!"

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Итак, воскресенье, 14.00. Заметано. СМИ будут.

----------


## Бомбардир

> А чего это вам так вдруг подумалось? Подобный способ размышления(подумывания) впервые появился в наших широтах с началом перестройки и "демократии". А до этого никто не знал кто такой система. А если никто, кроме системы не виноват, то что делать?  если систему менять, то где ее искать? Особенно если виноваты не мэр, и даже не зстройка склонов. Ну и фиг с ними????


 


> Вот подумалось. Наверно главная беда у нас, даже не мэр и не застройка склонов, а система. Пока решение вопроса зависит не от закона, а от СУММЫ, которую надо заплатить. Пока депутат "размахивая удостоверением" может творить, что захочет и наказать его никто не может. Пока власть передается по наследству, а не по выбору народа. Будет еще не один такой мэр, еще не один депутат, еще не один президент. Надеюсь доживем до тех времен когда эта система рухнет. Очень надеюсь.


 Самое грустное,что мы сами в этом виноваты! Виновато наше совково-плебейское преклонение перед ЧИНОВНИКОМ,даже не перед человеком,а ,скорей,преклонение перед стулом на котором этот чиновник сидит.Пока мы ,граждане этой страны и жители нашего города, не пересторим свои мозги и не поймём,что не мы существуем для чиновника,а чиновник для нас! Мы платим налоги на которые вся эта чиновничья братия существует(взятки не в счет) И надо им по-чаще об этом напоминать. И не мы должны им кланяться и просить,а чиновник должен кланяться налогоплательщику и благодарить его зато,что тот его содержит! Вот тогда городская громада будет руководить городом,а не  глупые и жадные чиновники.

----------


## Desdichado

> Самое грустное,что мы сами в этом виноваты! Виновато наше совково-плебейское преклонение перед ЧИНОВНИКОМ,даже не перед человеком,а ,скорей,преклонение перед стулом на котором этот чиновник сидит.Пока мы ,граждане этой страны и жители нашего города, не пересторим свои мозги и не поймём,что не мы существуем для чиновника,а чиновник для нас!


 Приходи в воскресенье в 14.00 на трассу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В воскресенье в 14.00 на склонах под санаторием "Россия" (в самом конце Французского бульвара) состоится акция протеста против застройки приморских склонов г. Одессы. Приглашаю всех небезразличных одесситов принять участие в акции. 

Цели, которые мы преследуем:

- Сохранение приморских склонов в качестве парка "Юбилейный" и Французского бульвара в его , хотя бы, нынешнем виде.

- Обеспечение свободного прохода одесситов к морю

- Сохранение Трассы Здоровья в ее нынешнем качестве

- Принятие такого Генерального плана города, которые действительно удовлетворял бы нужды одесситов, а не кучки чиновников от власти.

- Объединение всех разрозненных групп одесситов, выступающих против отдельных положений проекта генплана (жители Чубаевки, Черноморки, Мельниц, Молдаванки и т.д.).

----------


## Тигран

Буду. С фотиком.

----------


## m-ilya

> А где именно на Минской?


 вот ссылка:
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2356935&postcount=676

----------


## m-ilya

> Буду. С фотиком.


 отлично, тогда у нас с фотофиксацией проблем не будет.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Я тоже буду обязательно.

----------


## m-ilya

> А где именно на Минской?


 По последним сообщениям Форт12, на Минской что-то не так. Он даже объявление о собрании убрал. Ждем его пояснения.

----------


## Mario

Единственный вариант (на мой взгляд) поутихомирить пыл нашего чиновничьего быдла с "центровыми" замашками с учётом того, что всё делается официально, якобы под Евро 2012, типа для налаживания и обустройства инфраструктуры для приёма и размещения туристов, которые приедут посмотреть на матч, провести который негде (ну нет у нас стадиона соответсвующей вместимости, да и ТБ хромает как везде и всегда), ЭТО: заявить в Европу (честно не знаю, в какой орган) о том, что в связи с намеченным мероприятием у нас творится такой беспредел в плане экологии, экономики, ущемления прав граждан и... дальнейшее описание складывающейся ситуации, в связи с чем просим вас выслать комиссию для рассмотрения вышеперечисленных вопросов и устранения источников проблем. 

Тут я ничего не знаю: куда писать, как слать, кто должен писать, сколько людей должны подписать... Очень надеюсь, что есть люди, которые знают и подскажут.

На этих выходных приезжает комиссия от УЕФА, которая будет осматривать местные гостиницы на предмет их готовности к приёму гостей. Звёзды будут сыпаться...


Всегда есть альтернатива. Но она жестока, печальна и в Одессе на такие жертвы никто не пойдёт. Европа как строилась и пробивала пути к свободе? Кровью, революциями, бунтами и акциями массового гражданского неповиновения. (Не призываю, констатирую факт)

----------


## Nee-san

Я тоже буду с группой товарищей и фотиками.

----------


## Тигран

> Единственный вариант (на мой взгляд) поутихомирить пыл нашего чиновничьего быдла с "центровыми" замашками с учётом того, что всё делается официально, якобы под Евро 2012, типа для налаживания и обустройства инфраструктуры для приёма и размещения туристов, которые приедут посмотреть на матч, провести который негде (ну нет у нас стадиона соответсвующей вместимости, да и ТБ хромает как везде и всегда), ЭТО: заявить в Европу (честно не знаю, в какой орган) о том, что в связи с намеченным мероприятием у нас творится такой беспредел в плане экологии, экономики, ущемления прав граждан и... дальнейшее описание складывающейся ситуации, в связи с чем просим вас выслать комиссию для рассмотрения вышеперечисленных вопросов и устранения источников проблем. 
> 
> Тут я ничего не знаю: куда писать, как слать, кто должен писать, сколько людей должны подписать... Очень надеюсь, что есть люди, которые знают и подскажут.
> 
> На этих выходных приезжает комиссия от УЕФА, которая будет осматривать местные гостиницы на предмет их готовности к приёму гостей. Звёзды будут сыпаться...
> 
> 
> Всегда есть альтернатива. Но она жестока, печальна и в Одессе на такие жертвы никто не пойдёт. Европа как строилась и пробивала пути к свободе? Кровью, революциями, бунтами и акциями массового гражданского неповиновения. (Не призываю, констатирую факт)


 ИМХО, это замечательный план. Только надо обмозговать..))

----------


## Destin

И подписей побольше собрать! А направить надо в штаб-квартиру УЕФА.

----------


## JN

Ребята, а нет ли у кого, чего-то, вроде дальномера или лазерной рулетки метров на 100. Если да, возьмите завтра с собой. Здается мне, что мил человек в водоохранной зоне решил построиться. :smileflag:

----------


## Dobermann

> Ребята, а нет ли у кого, чего-то, вроде дальномера или лазерной рулетки метров на 100. Если да, возьмите завтра с собой. Здается мне, что мил человек в водоохранной зоне решил построиться.


 Я там со школы по утрам бегаю по трассе - могу без дальномера сказать, что именно в 100 метровой зоне вся стройка и помещается 

Спрашивал строителей - пока они забор до конца не построили, говорят что будут берег укреплять, какие-то трубы огромного диаметра там лежали. Кстати давно замечал, что на том пятачке периодически приезжали и бурили что-то тонким буром (как я понял - проверяли).

А машины и куртки работчих с логотипом фирмы Hi Riser.

----------


## AndreyAI

HI-RAISE constructions это поставщик строительного оборудования, а не застройщик склонов  :smileflag:

----------


## Dobermann

> HI-RAISE constructions это поставщик строительного оборудования, а не застройщик склонов


 С сайта http://www.hi-raise.com/nn/main2.html




> Компания «Хай-Рейз Констракшнз» производит полный цикл работ от проектирования и строительства объектов до их реализации и последующей эксплуатации.

----------


## Тигран

Выезжаю...)))

----------


## Тигран

Собственно - Репортаж..:


Табличка..


Людей было достаточно.


За Высоким Забором...((


А охранник потом заинтересовался моим объективом..((

----------


## Скрытик

Сваенабивная машина говорит о всем что забыли написать на плакате....

----------


## JN

> Сваенабивная машина говорит о всем что забыли написать на плакате....


 ... кроме заказчика, подрядчика, информации о проекте, и всего того, что должно выть вывешено.

----------


## AndreyAI

Каковы результаты? Удалось ли что-то выяснить?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Каковы результаты? Удалось ли что-то выяснить?


 Удалось удостовериться в печальной истине: одесситы перживают о судьбе склонов теоретически. 
Для реального противодействия произволу властей нужно гораздо больше людей, чем сегодня пришло к стройке.
Тогда и действовать можно решительнее и результат действий появится.

----------


## Имхоненко

Строится дом в 22 этажа

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

ну да,давно еще депутат рондин купил для киевской фирмы какойто под это дело участок под россией под строительство в 22этажа.

----------


## Тигран

> Сваенабивная машина говорит о всем что забыли написать на плакате....


 ИМХО(Я не спец в области строительно-земельных работ) это не сваезабивная машина, а бур, ибо при увеличении фото видим в нижней части лезвия.... Когда я наблюдал из угла у ворот, за её работой, она периодично засверливалась в землю и обратно.
А на кране подвешена арматурная решётка, которая будет вставлена в шурф и залита бетоном.

----------


## Dema

> ИМХО(Я не спец в области строительно-земельных работ) *это не сваезабивная машина, а бур,* ибо при увеличении фото видим в нижней части лезвия.... Когда я наблюдал из угла у ворот, за её работой, она периодично засверливалась в землю и обратно.


 Буронабивные сваи!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Какая разница, сваезабивательная или буромпихательная машина там используется? 
Главное, что работает она продуктивно в то время как мы тут мыслью по дереву растекаемся.
Надо в следующий раз собраться в более солидном составе, пригласить знакомых, друзей, всех кого можно.
И шуметь, бетономешалки не пускать, мешать им всячески.

----------


## JN

> Буронабивные сваи!


 Именно так. Буронабивные сваи, совершенно бесполезные для берегоукрепления и предназначенные только для того, чтоб на них опереть здание.

----------


## swenslim

Да не хватит там места на 22 этажку, дай бог построить пару коттеджей. И вобще только поц купит квртырку в 22 этажке на берегу моря, ибо вся эта куйня 100%  рухнет.

*МОД за мат. Рекомендую прочесть правила и выбирать выражения.*

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да не хватит там места на 22 этажку, дай бог построить пару коттеджей. И вобще только поц купит квртырку в 22 этажке на берегу моря, ибо вся эта куйня 100%  рухнет.
> 
> *МОД за мат. Рекомендую прочесть правила и выбирать выражения.*


 И пару коттеджей будут стоять на  сваях длинной по 26 м.?

----------


## JN

> И вобще только поц купит квртырку в 22 этажке на берегу моря, ибо вся эта куйня 100% рухнет.


 А Вы полагаете кому продают?  :smileflag:

----------


## German

печально, это все печально...  Купил  это место депутат горсовета Рондин, вот такой мерзавец.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> печально, это все печально...  Купил  это место депутат горсовета Рондин, вот такой мерзавец.


 Он, увы, не одинок. 
Их таких много в горсовете. 
Да все, наверное.

----------


## JN

По сути того, что мы обсуждаем и того, что мы сегодня видели я глубоко эмоционально согласен с Тихоном Петровичем: мало нас МАЛО. Неужели же, люди, вы не считаете, что наше побережье это ВАША земля. Неужели СВОЕ не надо защищать? Сколько раз уже говорилось, уже даже и проверено, что тракторы отсюда доедут и до ваших домов!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вчерашняя акция более чем удалась. Мы привлекли внимание огромного числа гуляющих по ТЗ, собрали более 400 подписей. Все происходившее сегодня будет показано на ГРАДе. А еще методом перекрестного "допроса" выясняли позицию одного из депутатов горсовета, встреченного гуляющим на склонах.

P.S. Свои фотографии выложу позже.

----------


## ИНД

> Буронабивные сваи, совершенно бесполезные для берегоукрепления и предназначенные только для того, чтоб на них опереть здание.


  Категорически не согласен. Подпорная стенка, опирающаяся на буронабивные сваи в сочетании с поверхностным водоотводом и дренированием в пазухе подпорной стенки - самый эффективный способ остановить оползневой процесс.
Выяснить для чего бурят сваи можно по косвенным признакам.
Для здания делается свайное поле и  монолитный ростверк - бетонную монолитную плиту, объединяющую оголовки всех свай и заставляющую их работать в одном "ансамбле". Для подпорной стенки сваи бурятся в одну линию. В Алупке я занимался такими работами еще 25 лет назад. Для подпорной стенки мы бурили сваи диаметром 820 мм на расстоянии 1650 мм по центрам. Длина стенки была около километра, высота от полуметра до четырёх метров. 
Так вот, если для здания сваи лупят, заполняя некоторую площадку, то для подпорной стены их располагают в линию, не обязательно прямую, но обязательно достаточно протяженную. Кто видел, может оценить.
Второй косвенный способ - заказчик. 
Тут я могу ошибаться, но если даже там действительно делается берегоукрепление, но по заказу не мэрии, то это берегоукрепление наверняка предшествует другим строительным работам. И хозяином новостройки наверняка будет фирма - заказчик берегоукрепления.

----------


## Dema

> Категорически не согласен. Подпорная стенка, опирающаяся на буронабивные сваи в сочетании с поверхностным водоотводом и дренированием в пазухе подпорной стенки - самый эффективный способ остановить *оползневой процесс*.
> Выяснить для чего бурят сваи можно по косвенным признакам.
> Для здания делается свайное поле и  монолитный ростверк - бетонную монолитную плиту, объединяющую оголовки всех свай и заставляющую их работать в одном "ансамбле". Для подпорной стенки сваи бурятся в одну линию. В Алупке я занимался такими работами еще 25 лет назад. Для подпорной стенки мы бурили сваи диаметром 820 мм на расстоянии 1650 мм по центрам. Длина стенки была около километра, высота от полуметра до четырёх метров. 
> Так вот, если для здания сваи лупят, заполняя некоторую площадку, то для подпорной стены их располагают в линию, не обязательно прямую, но обязательно достаточно протяженную. Кто видел, может оценить.
> Второй косвенный способ - заказчик. 
> Тут я могу ошибаться, но если даже там действительно делается берегоукрепление, но по заказу не мэрии, то это берегоукрепление наверняка предшествует другим строительным работам. И хозяином новостройки наверняка будет фирма - заказчик берегоукрепления.


 Свая воспринимает вертикальную нагрузку, а склоны ползут не совсем вертикально! :smileflag:

----------


## Оппонент

> ну да,давно еще депутат рондин купил для киевской фирмы какойто под это дело участок под россией под строительство в 22этажа.


  Недели четыре назад ,утром видел там толпу во главе с рондиным. Какие то бумаги смотрели и совещались

----------


## ИНД

> Свая воспринимает вертикальную нагрузку, а склоны ползут не совсем вертикально!


 Будешь спорить с выпускником гидротехнического факультета ОИИМФа? 
(это я - типа -  "давлю авторитетом").
Объясню в двух словах.
Во-первых, буронабивная монолитная свая с круговым каркасом легко несет не только сдавливающие и растягивающие, но и изгибающие, и крутящие, и срезающие нагрузки.
Во-вторых, за стеной со стороны склона производится отсыпка пазухи щебнем. Угол естественного откоса у щебня около 45 градусов, это примерно соответствует углу перераспределения горизонтальной нагрузки в щебеночной отсыпке. Для того, тобвы такая система работала, необходимо отвести воды с поверхности и из щебеночной отсыпки, иначе, если вода скопится в слое отсыпки, весь эффект от перераспределения нагрузкки пропадёт.

Если мои выводы вызывают у тебя недоверие и ты имеешь желание изучить вопрос самостоятельно, библиотека Водного открыта для всех желающих, а список литературы могу сбросить тебе в личку.  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

я и в субботу видела там кучку людей - некотрые из них - рабочие (в куртках с логотипом были), остальные - довольно фишенебельно одетые в костюмах. Рассматривали какие-то бумаги, и о чем-то беседовали.

----------


## Dema

> *Будешь спорить с выпускником гидротехнического факультета ОИИМФа? 
> (это я - типа -  "давлю авторитетом").*
> Объясню в двух словах.
> Во-первых, буронабивная монолитная свая с круговым каркасом легко несет не только сдавливающие и растягивающие, но и изгибающие, и крутящие, и срезающие нагрузки.
> Во-вторых, за стеной со стороны склона производится отсыпка пазухи щебнем. Угол естественного откоса у щебня около 45 градусов, это примерно соответствует углу перераспределения горизонтальной нагрузки в щебеночной отсыпке. Для того, тобвы такая система работала, необходимо отвести воды с поверхности и из щебеночной отсыпки, иначе, если вода скопится в слое отсыпки, весь эффект от перераспределения нагрузкки пропадёт.
> 
> Если мои выводы вызывают у тебя недоверие и ты имеешь желание изучить вопрос самостоятельно, библиотека Водного открыта для всех желающих, а список литературы могу сбросить тебе в личку.


 "Я есть полицейский!... Да ладно, я сам мент...!"(с) "Брат-2 :smileflag: 
Ты-же знаешь геологический механизм сползания именно Одесских склонов (которые находятся в состоянии неустойчивого равновесия)?
Представляешь какие должны быть сваи в диаметре и какова глубина из заложения? 
В данном конкретном месте речь об укреплении склона не идет (мое мнение).

----------


## ИНД

Мутная фирма Хай Райс. С одной стороны, вроде предлагают выполнение гидротехнических и свайных работ, а с другой стороны они строят на 16-й Фонтана вот такой поселок. 

И не стесняются говорить, что строится он в рекреационной зоне.
г. Одесса, 16 станция Большого Фонтана.....
Ввод в эксплуатацию– 2009 г.
Коттеджный поселок находится в рекреационной зоне г. Одессы. Близость к морю и удаленность от центра города делают это место идеальным для жизни с точки зрения экологии и комфорта: *закрытая охраняемая территория, сохраненный при строительстве парк в центре поселка, частный пляж.* Скорее всего, что свайное берегоукрепление делается для стабилизации склона на площадке, где будет еще один поселок с частным пляжем.
А пока - всё честно. Идут берегоукрепительные работы.
Нужно идти в этот самый райс и требовать рассказать кто заказчик работ, откуда растут ноги.
Украина, 65038, г. Одесса, ул. Золотой берег, 4а, тел/факс: +38 048 784 2467, +38 048 784 2463
Можно задалбывать телефонными звонками, пока не расколются про заказчика. :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Ни о какой протяженности линии речь не идет. Размеры объекта по величине забора составляют приблизительно 100мХ30м. С пирса хорошо видна ракушечниквая подпорная стена, над которой и производяться работы. Состояние ее приближается к идеальной, что ИМХО свидетельствует о том, что сам по себе этот участок склона стабилен, и укреплять его надо только в связи с строительством.
Оценить как располагаются сваи невозможно, т.к. охрана никого не пускает.

----------


## maserati

да ладно поселок! вот под что сваи забивают!
http://www.hi-raise.com/nn/healthcenter2.html

----------


## Скрытик

> да ладно поселок! вот под что сваи забивают!
> http://www.hi-raise.com/nn/healthcenter2.html


 Офигеть! Да Механики просто ЛОХИ - тут на 100м зону "положили" 
Интересно как они отбрехиваться будут - тоже Боделан продал компании которая получила лицензию на строительные работы в 2006м году???

----------


## maserati

все просто - комплекс "оздоровительный". для какого оздоровления нужно по 7 апартаментов на каждом этаже?

----------


## Скрытик

А котеджный поселок тоже оздоровительный?

----------


## Скрытик

> благоустроенная территория с бассейнами и зелеными лужайками создает все условия для удовлетворения эстетических потребностей *владельцев апартаментов* и посетителей, а так же их полноценного отдыха вблизи комплекса


 Тут даже замаскировать не постеснялись.

----------


## Маshенька

Может я неправильно поняла, но судя по картинкам с 16 станции это они на мысе строится будут.

----------


## Скрытик

> Может я неправильно поняла, но судя по картинкам с 16 станции это они на мысе строится будут.


 На 16й еще в прошлом году кто то из "крутых" то ли Рондин то ли Тарпан купили участок на 16й 4га, на земельном аукционе. С четким назначением рекреационного направления. Думаю это типа оно...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> да ладно поселок! вот под что сваи забивают!
> http://www.hi-raise.com/nn/healthcenter2.html


 А мы еще сомневались вчера...
Жилиой дом прямо у самого синего моря!
И гори огнем законы и правила.
Оказывается для этого достаточно его назвать просто аппартаментами.
И все нормально.

Ну и страна!

----------


## Destin

Какие же это аппартаменты?

"В комплексе предусмотрена насыщенная инфраструктура:
- офисные помещения
- ресторан с летней площадкой и банкетным залом
- фитнес-центр: с бассейнами, тренажерными и гимнастическими залами
- SPA-комплекс"

Можно себе представить какое количество автотранспорта будет только в этом 24-х этажном комплексе, а они еще пишут:

"Вблизи комплекса проходит знаменитая «трасса здоровья» - популярное среди одесситов место для прогулок, пробежек, катания на роликах и велоспорта. "

Цинично - в духе нынешней городской власти.

----------


## Оппонент

Вот он "ЧЛЕН КПСС" якобы по адресу ФБ 60
http://www.hi-raise.com/nn/healthcenter2.html

----------


## Destin

> Вот он "ЧЛЕН КПСС" якобы по адресу ФБ 60
> http://www.hi-raise.com/nn/healthcenter2.html


 Уж, больно напоминает гостиницу Одесса на морвокзале.
Интересно, гурвиц тоже возмущаться будет, что вид на город портит? Потом, если построят...

----------


## mlch

> да ладно поселок! вот под что сваи забивают!
> http://www.hi-raise.com/nn/healthcenter2.html


 А как жители этого "Оздоровительного комплекса" будут туда подъезжать? По Трассе здоровья, от Аркадии, или сверху, с Французского? В любом случае - "повбивав бы"!

----------


## Destin

«Экологическая команда Одессы» начала 24 февраля сбор подписей против застройки береговой лесопарковой полосы и Трассы здоровья.
Сбор подписей будет продолжаться по воскресеньям на Трассе здоровья, у спуска от санатория «Россия».

http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/02/25/153318.html

----------


## JN

> А как жители этого "Оздоровительного комплекса" будут туда подъезжать? По Трассе здоровья, от Аркадии, или сверху, с Французского? В любом случае - "повбивав бы"!


 Надеюсь, теперь никто уже, опять, не сомневается в судьбе Французского бульвара? Или кто-то еще верит гурвицу?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Небольшой фоторепортаж о вчерашнем действе на склонах. Все в разрешении 1600*1200.

На Французский бульвар только что поднялось с Трассы Здоровья вот такое чудо техники. Без комментариев.


Бетономешалка выезжает с Трассы Здоровья на Французский бульвар. Теперь всех роллеров и велосипедистов ждут встречи не с мопедами, а с тяжелой строительной техникой.
  

КАМАЗ-самосвал на территории стройки

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Общий вид стройки


Кто строит, как найти организацию, ведущую работы - непонятно. Это уже само по себе нарушение.


Работа кипит...
 

Идет сбор подписей на Трассе Здоровья

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А вот то, что ждет нас, если мы будем и дальше сидеть и ждать, пока за нас кто-то что-то сделает...



... мы будем гулять и вспоминать. что когда-то тут был пляж, а здесь можно было прокатиться на роликах и подышать чистым воздухом... А вместо воздуха одни выхлопы...

----------


## Nee-san

Мда зрелище тяжелое, мы с ребятами в воскресенье на обратной дороге где-то с час шли молча. Почему-то не верится что тут смогут помочь подписи и пикеты, хочется воспользоваться шашкой динамита. Настолько циннично нарушать такое количество законов. А наша проблема не в количестве, а в отсутствии организации. А что если подать в суд типа "Одесса против hi raise"??? 
P.S. Только что звонил в этот райз на вопрос кто заказал здание, ответили что по телефону такую информацию не дают. "Надо писать заявление в письменном виде или еще лучше в горсовет, который выдал разрешение". А на щите нету информации про заказчика и цель стройки потому что "идет ТОЛЬКО подготовительная часть". Хочется сильно ругаться!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## swenslim

А теперь оторвемся от пролетарской справедливости... Что сейчас представляют собой склоны ? Срань полная. Пляжи ? Срань полная, я давно уже не хожу на общественные, а на платный Скалодрома, 150 гривен за членство в год и можно ходить хоть каждый день на уютный, чистый пляж где мало людей.

Считаю что появление такого здания в принципе хорошо. Проблема в другом, отсутсвие комплексного плана застройки и модернизации береговой линии и склонов и путей подъездов к ней. Также власти должны оставить достаточное число бесплатных пляжей.

----------


## yaga

Власти должны вынести вопрос о застройке зеленой зоны на всеодесский референдум.
*ПОЗОР ГУРВИЦУ!*

----------


## Destin

> А теперь оторвемся от пролетарской справедливости... Что сейчас представляют собой склоны ? Срань полная. Пляжи ? Срань полная, я давно уже не хожу на общественные, а на платный Скалодрома, 150 гривен за членство в год и можно ходить хоть каждый день на уютный, чистый пляж где мало людей.
> 
> Считаю что появление такого здания в принципе хорошо. Проблема в другом, отсутсвие комплексного плана застройки и модернизации береговой линии и склонов и путей подъездов к ней. Также власти должны оставить достаточное число бесплатных пляжей.


 Прежде чем встревать со своим мнением, потрудитесь прочитать тему с начала. Там есть ответы и на ваши вопросы

----------


## Оппонент

Я посмотрел репортаж по одесским тв каналам. Впечатление гнетущее. Где берут таких дурных журналистов.? И вообще  Одесса ли это?
Человек рассказывает о вырубке деревьев на склонах ВООБЩЕ, а не о конкретной стройке которая вызвала возмущение городской общественности. 
   Вот как вижу репортаж я:
 1. Городские власти обманули общественность при продаже участка обозначив его как адрес "Французский бульвар" 60. Кто в городе считает то что ниже трассы здоровья -Французским Бульваром?
 2.Власти, уж не знаю какие, обманывают горожан во второй раз, прикрывая стройку фиговым листком " Работы по укреплению склонов, извините за временные неудобства" Во первых неудобства навсегда.
Когда "Член КПСС" будет построен, все будет ограждено и доступ людей будет закрыт. Имеется опыт с филиалом сумасшедшего дома который строители называют "Морской симфонией" ( Сумасшедший дом, потому , что только неадекватный человек может купить там квартиру, если все продадут то как раз большинство ненормальных там и соберутся)
Начав строительство сей радости для города вроде временно перекрыли трассу здоровья от Аркадии в сторону 8 станции, но думаю надежд на открытие почти нет, учитывая еще и таун хаус перекрытый чуть ли не спецназом ВВ. Кроме того со строительством Симфонии перекрыт и верхний проезд (проход) со стороны парка Юность в сторону Аркадии.
3. На основании вышеизложенного необходимо обращаться в прокуратуру
 для вынесения решения о приостановлении работ до выяснения ...
всех правовых вопросов. Вчера видел передачу БАрбакару с каким то якобы авантюристом по имени Петр Ильич. Хочу сказать, что наши депутаты любому жулику дадут фору 1000 очков. наверное надо начинать действия по принуждению к отставке городских властей в полном составе. Но ведь в результате придут ТАКИЕ ЖЕ, ИЛИ ЕЩЕ ХУЖЕ.

----------


## Destin

> ... Городские власти обманули общественность при продаже участка обозначив его как адрес "Французский бульвар" 60. Кто в городе считает то что ниже трассы здоровья -Французским Бульваром?...


 Да, с адресочком явная лажа получилась :smileflag:  С другой стороны, не могли же они указать адрес: Трасса здоровья, 25. Такой улицы на карте города нет.

----------


## Marketer

Берегоукрепительными работами это называется потому как там город продал 0,43 га и ещё там намоют 0,66га.

Но вообщето в разрешениях учитываются нормы законодательства о свободном доступе граждан к берегу с обязательным условием данному застройщику : "Оборудовать городскую набережную в границах земельного участка проектирования, для обеспечения свободного прохода граждан".

Да а паркинг там на 208 авто. По проекту они не трогают ТЗ так должны построить под ней тоннель.

Если кто внимательно следит за аукционами то заметил бы, что по адресу ФБ,60 продано уже с пяток участков.

----------


## Оппонент

> Берегоукрепительными работами это называется потому как там город продал 0,43 га и ещё там намоют 0,66га.
> 
> Но вообщето в разрешениях учитываются нормы законодательства о свободном доступе граждан к берегу с обязательным условием данному застройщику : "Оборудовать городскую набережную в границах земельного участка проектирования, для обеспечения свободного прохода граждан".
> 
> Да а паркинг там на 208 авто. По проекту они не трогают ТЗ так должны построить под ней тоннель.
> 
> Если кто внимательно следит за аукционами то заметил бы, что по адресу ФБ,60 продано уже с пяток участков.


 Советую проехать на 9 и попробовать сводно пройти к морю на пляж. юракадемии .
2. Как житель Одессы может идентифицировать информацию о продаже по адресу ФБ 60? Правильно, для него это улица отстоящая на 300 -500 метров от берега и пляжей, правильно? Забить тревогу должны те КТО ПОНИМАЕТ! И ЖЕЛАТЕЛЬНО ДО НАЧАЛА.. продаж, стпройки и т.д.

----------


## Оппонент

> Берегоукрепительными работами это называется потому как там город продал 0,43 га и ещё там намоют 0,66га.
> 
> Но вообщето в разрешениях учитываются нормы законодательства о свободном доступе граждан к берегу с обязательным условием данному застройщику : "Оборудовать городскую набережную в границах земельного участка проектирования, для обеспечения свободного прохода граждан".
> 
> Да а паркинг там на 208 авто. По проекту они не трогают ТЗ так должны построить под ней тоннель.
> 
> Если кто внимательно следит за аукционами то заметил бы, что по адресу ФБ,60 продано уже с пяток участков.


 А ГДЕ ЭТОТ ПРОЕКТ ОПИСАН?

----------


## Marketer

У меня :smileflag:

----------


## Mario

А что реально может сделать сведущая кучка одесситов против "правовой" системы независимой Украины? По правовому - только извне что-то можно сделать, если же писать Юлькам-Витькам-Курвицам...  ответ очевиден. 
Как ни странно, в нашей "европейской" стране вопросы такого плана, как и многие другие, всё ещё решают только деньги и грубая сила.

----------


## Cashtane

люди !))
вот реально услышал по телику потом сам подумал...
а действительно.. раньше когда до нас ничего не доходило что где и как продали.. никто ничего не знал то все тихо было
а тут решили чтобы вы все знали сделать.. чтобы не только парочка уродцев с молдавии стоящих у руля распродавали все налево и направо... а чтобы одесситы в этом тоже имели какойто смысл...
только начали вам все говорить что где и как строится будет.. так сразу такой шум и гам поднялся..
Господин Гурвиц немного неправильно сделал.. ему надо было продолжать такую же политику как и предыдущему мэру? чтобы все в тайне оказалось?
почему же когда построили Кемпински а потом уже ОТЕЛЬ ОДЕССа на морвокзале никто ничего не говорил а??? тотоже... 
спуски к морю будут? будут! причем улучшенные.. трасса здоровья будет? будет! море будет? будет! пляж будет? будет опять же!
а то что там построят.. ну уйдет оно с оползнями.. и что? вы чтото потеряете?? 
все же в одессе безраличны до всего.. человеку плохо стало он на колени на светофоре стал посредине дороги хоть бы кто подошел все начали обьезжать а парочка водил причем из обычных жигулей ещё матом крыло его.. пока не остановился *МАЖОР НА ЛЭНДКРУЗЕРЕ* и не помог мужичку дойти до тротуара ... а тут прямо! не отдадим!! склоны нельзя отдавать! для чего вам они нужны? чтобы пойти на маёвку туда и оставить за собой кучу мусора? или пойти выгулять собаку не убрав за собой её отходы?....
а эта стройка даст не 1 лимон денег в городскую казну. и на эти бабосы построят дороги и ещё что надо для опять же НАС...

вон пожалуйста чего же вы молчите тогда про 7й КМ? когда администрация рынка наворовала не платив ничего городу кучу денег и тепреь крысится сделать ивановский путепровод нормальным?? почему вы не идете с лозунгами под администрацию рынка ??? аааа.. тотоже.. там же дядечки богатые и умные.. и есть у них дядечки позлее и с кулаками крепкими.. если что могу просто влепить пару затрещин и разогнать бездельников которым больше делать нечего чем как стоять бастовать....

и это ведь не один только 7й сколько всего происходит а все в эти склоны уперлись.. потомучто там можно все что хочешь делать это же государство.. оно же не пойдет войной против *одесситов* которые уже все давно посваливали по другим странам...

----------


## m-ilya

> А теперь оторвемся от пролетарской справедливости... Что сейчас представляют собой склоны ? Срань полная. Пляжи ? Срань полная, я давно уже не хожу на общественные, а на платный Скалодрома, 150 гривен за членство в год и можно ходить хоть каждый день на уютный, чистый пляж где мало людей....


 К какой справедливости вы предлагаете обратиться, оторвавшись от пролетарской справедливости? Справедливость что, разная? Есть для пролетариата, есть для буржуазии, и есть для политиков?
Срань (видимо, вы имеете в виду мусор) перманентно присутствует по всей Одессе, так что по этому поводу делать. Может, имеет смысл вместо уничтожения парка, просто заботится о чистоте, что и обязаны делать городские власти.
Очень хотелось бы узнать вашу теорию о разной справедливости подробнее, если вам не трудно.

----------


## m-ilya

> ......


 Подобные речи мы уже слышали, и на форуме есть исчерпывающие комментарии на пододобную граждански незрелую позицию.

----------


## Mario

> а эта стройка даст не 1 лимон денег *в городскую казну*. и на эти бабосы построят дороги и ещё что надо для опять же НАС...


 наивный...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> люди !))
> 
> и...


 Такую безответственную болтавню и комментировать не хочется. 
Лень прирекаться с человеком, который явно не хочет понять простые истины.

Склоны должны быть для всех!
Даже если на них после пикника, на котором веселились свиньи, останется мусор. 
После нормальных людей ничего не остается.
Кстаи, его должны собирать городские службы, которые этого почему-то не делают.

----------


## Добрый ЭЭХ

Знаете какие самые страшные вещи для строителей?Время и загубленные материалы.Это конечно прозвучит по экстримистки,но гнутые гвозди под колеса строительной техники  весьма действенная мера,а если в миксере и бетон застыл...

----------


## Nee-san

2kewe4ka Ходить на общественные пляжи или нет, это Ваше право, но не надо лишать этого права других. Не верю я что после того как эту дуру выстроят, пляж останется общественным, даже на визуализации видно что там какие-то бассейны и т.п. вплоть до моря

----------


## Оппонент

почему же когда построили Кемпински а потом уже ОТЕЛЬ ОДЕССа на морвокзале никто ничего не говорил а??? тотоже... 
Строительство этой гостиницы не лишило одесситов ни одного метра ПЛЯЖЕЙ! АМЕРИКАНЦЕВ ОБИДЕЛО НЕ ТО, ЧТО КЛИНТОН ТРАХАЛ ДЕВУШКУ В СИНЕМ ПЛАТЬЕ, А ТО ЧТО ОН ВРАЛ ПОД ПРИСЯГОЙ. Это чуть не лишило его должности. А наша власть постоянно врет одесситам. За кого их имеют? Посмотрите на фото выше и сделайте выводы. Никогда после этих строек не останется на тех участках свободного доступа к морю. Очень рекомендую посчитать сколько осталось свободного для доступа берега. Трасса здоровья имеет протяженность 5км от Куркуля до Аркадии. Как минимум 50% закрыта заборами (желающие могут уточнить и поправить меня) Через год будет 20% и, что дальше?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> почему же когда построили Кемпински а потом уже ОТЕЛЬ ОДЕССа на морвокзале никто ничего не говорил а??? тотоже... 
> Строительство этой гостиницы не лишило одесситов ни одного метра ПЛЯЖЕЙ! АМЕРИКАНЦЕВ ОБИДЕЛО НЕ ТО, ЧТО КЛИНТОН ТРАХАЛ ДЕВУШКУ В СИНЕМ ПЛАТЬЕ, А ТО ЧТО ОН ВРАЛ ПОД ПРИСЯГОЙ. Это чуть не лишило его должности. А наша власть постоянно врет одесситам. За кого их имеют? Посмотрите на фото выше и сделайте выводы. Никогда после этих строек не останется на тех участках свободного доступа к морю. Очень рекомендую посчитать сколько осталось свободного для доступа берега. Трасса здоровья имеет протяженность 5км от Куркуля до Аркадии. Как минимум 50% закрыта заборами (желающие могут уточнить и поправить меня) Через год будет 20% и, что дальше?


 Что дальше?
Если так пойдет дальше, то к морю мы, одесситы, сможем подходить только далеко-далеко за пределами города.
Знакомый рассказывал, что в Североморске к морю подойти со стороны города нельзя - сплошные военные базы, гавани и заводы. Надо ехать десятки километров длдя того, что бы попасть на пляж, на котором, впрочем, и нечего делать.
То же самое будет и у нас. 
Только вместо заводов жилые дома, гостинницы и увеселительные заведения, окруженные высокими заборами.
В лучшем случае сохранят Аркадию, да и то под вопросом. 
Аппетит у них непомерный.

----------


## JN

В ветке про генплан, Эльпидифор правильно пишет, что пора всем выходить, как выходят усадебщики. Они ведь за свое? А пляжи и парки чьи? Гурвица, что ли?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще, кажется, не все поняли, что городская собственность - это, в частности, и собственность каждого горожанина. И, следовательно, не поняли, что Гурвиц и компания, продавая городскую собственность, фактически продают собственность горожан без их согласия и не делятся с ними. Если бы делились - был бы другой разговор.

----------


## seredag

29 февраля выставляют на продажу(аукцион земельных ресурсов)  очередной участок по адресу [B][B][B]Французский бульвар,60 (в районе санатория Россия), а заодно и распродают земли возле санатория Куяльник http://www.odessa.ua/announce/12220/ !!!!

----------


## Оппонент

29 февраля в 11:00 
земельный аукцион


В Одессе 29 февраля состоится земельный аукцион по продаже земельных участков несельскохозяйственного назначения под застройку. На продажу выставляется 17 земельных участков 

ОДЕССКОЕ ГОРОДСКОЕ УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ЗЕМЕЛЬНЫХ РЕСУРСОВ
ОДЕССКОГО ГОРОДСКОГО СОВЕТА
( 65009, г. Одесса, ул. Черняховского, 6)
О продаже с аукциона (под застройку) земельных участков несельскохозяйственного назначения, расположенных на территории г. Одессы
29 февраля 2008 года, начало в 11:00
1. Размер земельного участка - 1,0081 га;
Целевое назначение - курортно-рекреационный комплекс, 2-3 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Дача Ковалевского (район пляжа монастыря)
Стартовая цена лота - 14 113 400,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 1 411 340,00грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

2. Размер земельного участка - 1,0136 га;
Целевое назначение - курортно-рекреационный комплекс, 2-3 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Дача Ковалевского (район пляжа монастыря)
Стартовая цена лота - 14 190 400,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 1 419 040,00грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

3. Размер земельного участка - 1,5000 га;
Целевое назначение - спортивно-развлекательный центр, 1-2 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, Французский бульвар, 60 (район санатория "Россия")
Стартовая цена лота - 22 500 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 2 250 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

4. Размер земельного участка - 0,3353 га;
Целевое назначение - салон по продаже автомобилей, кафе, 1-2 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, Объездная дорога (в районе с. Шевченко - 3)
Стартовая цена лота - 372 015,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 37 201,50 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

5. Размер земельного участка - 1,9791 га;
Целевое назначение - спортивно-оздоровительный комплекс с парковой зоной, 1-2 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, Объездная дорога (между сан. "Куяльник" и пром. зоной) 
Стартовая цена лота - 2 777 775,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 277 777,50 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

6. Размер земельного участка - 1,6699 га;
Целевое назначение - спортивно-оздоровительный комплекс с парковой зоной, 1-2 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, Объездная дорога (между сан. "Куяльник" и пром. зоной) 
Стартовая цена лота - 2 777 775,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 277 777,50 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

7. Размер земельного участка - 0,0274 га;
Целевое назначение - магазин до 2 этажей;
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Ак. Воробьева угол ул. Краснослободской 
Стартовая цена лота - 250 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 25 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн. 

8. Размер земельного участка - 0,2 га;
Целевое назначение - теннисные корты;
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Капитана Кузнецова, 108
Стартовая цена лота - 1 650 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 165 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

9. Размер земельного участка - 0,02 га;
Целевое назначение - компьютерный клуб до 2-х этажей;
Адрес - г. Одесса, пр-т Добровольского, 149/5
Стартовая цена лота - 140 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 14 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

10. Размер земельного участка - 0,03 га;
Целевое назначение - детский развлекательный центр, 2-3 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Махачкалинская, в районе дома № 5 и детского садика
Стартовая цена лота - 220 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 22 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

11. Размер земельного участка - 0,1287 га;
Целевое назначение - складской комплекс;
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Цимлянская, 23-25
Стартовая цена лота - 560 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 56 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

12. Размер земельного участка - 2,1036 га;
Целевое назначение - складской комплекс;
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Атамана Чепиги, 51-53 (участок №1)
Стартовая цена лота - 1 900 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 190 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

13. Размер земельного участка - 4,5677 га;
Целевое назначение - складской комплекс;
Адрес - г. Одесса, ул. Атамана Чепиги, 51-53 (участок №2)
Стартовая цена лота - 4 100 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 410 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

14. Размер земельного участка - 3,4016 га;
Целевое назначение - складской комплекс;
Адрес - г. Одесса, Балтская дорога (в районе ул. Атамана Чепиги)
Стартовая цена лота - 2 900 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 290 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

15. Размер земельного участка - 0,6516 га;
Целевое назначение - комплекс автосервиса, 2-3 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, Ленинградское шоссе (между пер. Чапаева и пер. Агрономическим)
Стартовая цена лота - 8 300 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 830 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

16. Размер земельного участка - 1,0263 га;
Целевое назначение - комплекс автосервиса, 2-3 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, Ленинградское шоссе (между пер. Чапаева и пер. Агрономическим)
Стартовая цена лота - 13 000 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 1 300 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

17. Размер земельного участка - 0,2993 га;
Целевое назначение - комплекс автосервиса, 2-3 этажа;
Адрес - г. Одесса, Ленинградское шоссе (между пер. Чапаева и пер. Агрономическим)
Стартовая цена лота - 3 800 000,00 грн.
Гарантийный взнос - 380 000,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота зем.уч.)
Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.

Опять ФБ 60? Район санатория Россия? Где эти прокуроры? Сколько можно? Тогда не мешайте МИХАНИКИ те хоть честно говорят что и где хотят строить. Еслибы им написали, что продается участок ла-ла-ла  на Веры Инбер в районе триппер бара то (Вендиспансера) то никто в Одессе и не заподозрил худого

----------


## Оппонент

21 февраля исполнилось 50 лет Борису Фельдману. Если кто забыл, это тот самый Фельдман, чей банк «Славянский» был уничтожен налоговой и генпрокуратурой. Тот самый Фельдман, отсидевший  4 года и вышедший на свободу лишь в 2004 году. Тот самый Фельдман, чье «дело» было первым и жутким примером того, что Украина не становится правовым государством, а совсем даже наоборот, скатывается в бездну беззакония. Дело Фельдмана показало, что весь наш госаппарат – не более, чем организованная преступная группировка, привычно занимающаяся рэкетом. Дело Фельдмана уничтожило иллюзии насчет независимости судебной власти и еще более опасную иллюзию о правах человека в Украине. Их никогда не было, нет, и, судя по развитию спектакля – никогда не будет. Неужели же все так грустно? Да нет же, конечно нет! Именно дело Фельдмана показало, что с системой беззакония можно и нужно бороться. Что можно побеждать и оставаться свободным человеком в несвободной стране. Именно дело Фельдмана сделало главное – определило статус, в котором живет народ, населяющий Украину. Этот статус называется – война. Иллюзии насчет сотрудничества власти и народа исчезли. Не может комендант концлагеря сотрудничать с заключенными. И заключенным не стоит «вестись на эту замануху». Сотрудничества нет и быть не может. Есть только война. Любой госчиновник для нас свободных граждан – не более, чем эсэсовец для жителя оккупированной территории. И единственное право и обязанность гражданина состоит в его уничтожении. Звучит безумно? Тем не менее – это правда. Нынешнюю систему невозможно ни реформировать, ни перевоспитать, ее можно только уничтожить. Ее сформировали нелюди для нелюдей. Это чуждая инопланетная цивилизация. Посмотрите хотя бы на лицо Азарова. Того самого Азарова,по чьей команде и уничтожался Фельдман. Разве есть в этом лице хоть что-то человеческое? Да, возможно он страдает человеческим геморроем, но внутренняя его суть основана на простейших животных инстинктах – страха, власти, стяжательства. Это существо, в котором до человека просто не хватает одного измерения. Он – плоский. В нем не может жить основное человеческое чувство – любовь. Ей просто негде разместиться в этой плоской серой мрази. Вообще, все причастные к делу Фельдмана чиновники – это просто энциклопедия инопланетян. Об Азарове мы уже говорили. Бывший генпрокурор Потебенько. Смертельно бледный упырь, обезумевший от власти. Кажется, что это существо просто не способно жить при солнечном свете, солнце его испепелит. Еще один бывший генпрокурор – Пискун. Смешная внешность, смешные высказывания – и абсолютное равнодушие к чужой жизни. В каком-то из своих интервью он говорил, что самое яркое свежее впечатление молодости – это эксгумация трупа, ночью, в каком-то селе. И это – человек? Отсутствие совести является обязательным качеством современного украинского чиновника, но Пискун в этом отношении просто уникален. У него не то чтобы вырос какой-то орган на том месте, где была совесть – ее просто отродясь не было. И потому так органична ложь которую он говорит, так правдива лживая улыбка. Пискун – это идеальный палач. Он совершенно органично смотрится при любой власти, он с мягкой улыбкой отправит в тюрьму своего вчерашнего покровителя, не забывая собирать компромат на покровителя нынешнего. Это торговец смертью, предприниматель от правосудия, веселый палач. Удивительный экземпляр нечеловеческой цивилизации.

Еще один фигурант дела Фельдмана – вечный, а возможно и просто бессмертный заместитель генерального прокурора Кудрявцев. Оживший «щелкунчик», не способный к человеческим эмоциям по определению. Именно он произнес коронную фразу, со временем ставшую одним из лозунгов украинской власти: «Мы не будем исполнять решение суда». Этот человек оказался, также как и Пискун нужен любой власти, и «голубой» и «оранжевой». Потому что не обременен совестью, потому что является человеком-схемой, способным «решать вопросы» и не способным на человеческие поступки. 

Ниже мог бы идти весьма длинный список причастных к делу Фельдмана судей, прокуроров, следователей и оперов. Но стоит ли? Они такие же, как и их «вожди», о которых мы написали выше. От судьи Лубяного до опера, по кличке «Гражданин». Прожорливые винтики уродливого, нечеловеческого механизма власти, создавшегося в Украине. Практически все они живы и продолжают работать. Никто из них не понес наказания за то издевательство над правосудием, которое называется делом Фельдмана. Многие продолжают «работать». Что не удивительно. После, скажем так, «пробного опускания» общества на деле Фельдмана, власть, меняя окрас, отнюдь не меняла сущности. И ныне «начинания» Кучмы, Потебенько, Пискуна, Кудрявцева благополучно развиты и модернизированы «новой» властью. Возможно ли сейчас повторение дела Фельдмана? Не то что возможно, оно постоянно происходит. Может быть, не с такими масштабными фигурами, но с более масштабными нарушениями закона, ставшими уже привычными, ставшие уже иным законом – неписанным. Удивительно, но при «оранжевых» крушение правовой системы в Украине приняло вообще лавинообразный характер. И дело здесь не только в абсолютной неспособности Президента не только «думать по-украински», но и действовать в рамках Конституции. Дело не в удивительном правовом бескультурье практически всех высших госчиновников. Дело в готовности граждан соглашаться с тотальным и ежедневным попранием закона в нашей стране высшими должностными лицами. И готовность эта родилась из дела Фельдмана. Стране настойчиво, изо дня в день демонстрировали, что нарушать можно любые законы, что главным законом в стране является некая жуткая «политическая целесообразность», совершенно кафкианская, нечеловеческая, насекомая сущность, способная уничтожить все человеческое, в том числе и правосознание. И так, в принципе, оно и произошло. Правосудие стало коммерцией, правосознание превратилось в произволосознание. Пока еще произвол живет в основном на верхних этажах общества. Но рано или поздно эта зараза, этот пожар перекинется на все этажи общества и тогда… Колиивщина или диктатура, или одно за другим, не столь уж важно. Важно другое – наше общество до сих пор не осознало простой истины: на земле свободным можно быть только в царстве Закона, уничтожение Закона неизбежно ведет к рабству. 

Впрочем, это слишком грустный разговор для дня рождения. На самом деле исход дела Фельдмана вполне оптимистичен. Вся эта гнусная рать серой мрази в конечном счете не смогла одолеть одного свободного человека. Одного? Конечно же, не одного. На всех заседаниях суда по делу Фельдмана в зале сидела маленькая женщина с удивительно любящими глазами. Алена Фельдман, жена Бориса. Благодаря этой женщине, благодаря ее любви о деле Фельдмана узнала не только Украина, но и весь мир. Именно эта любовь смогла разогнать все уродливые тени и вернуть Бориса. Возможно, в этом и кроется главный итог дела Фельдмана. Да, Закон можно уничтожить. Но есть нечто выше Закона, нечто куда более мощное и живое – Любовь. И когда есть она – серая мразь отступает и человек сохраняет свою свободу. И уже ничто не способно ее отнять. И ныне, и присно, и во веки веков.

На этой оптимистической ноте редакция «ОРД» позволит себе еще раз поздравить Бориса Фельдмана не  столько с юбилеем, сколько со свободой и любовью, которые сильнее не только зла, но и времени. А также поздравить его многочисленных друзей и близких, которые уже сами по себе являются миром свободы в несвободной стране. И не политики и не партии, а именно такие группы свободных людей – главная надежда страны на выздоровление. 

Станислав Речинский, «ОРД»

----------


## Mario

> 29 февраля в 11:00 
> земельный аукцион
> 
> 
> В Одессе 29 февраля состоится земельный аукцион по продаже земельных участков несельскохозяйственного назначения под застройку. На продажу выставляется 17 земельных участков


 

жаль одесситы не могут выставить на продажу здание городского совета (хоть здание то ни причём, но пожертвовать можно было бы) вместе со всем его грязным содержимым...

*Зачем цитировать огромный пост ради того, чтобы ответить одной фразой?*

----------


## Hermione Granger

Есть новости, по поводу все этого участка по адресу французкий бульвар 60, тому самому, где сейчас "берегоукрепительные работы".

Ранее Прокуратурой был принесен протест по поводу этих участков, и они были сняты с торгов. 
10 августа 2007г Одесский хозяйственный суд запретил городскому управлению земельных ресурсов продавать с аукциона два участка, расположенные по адресу Французский бульвар, 60 в Одессе.

источник и все подробности вот здесь:
http://www.sokol-law.org/content/view/1500/96/lang,/

----------


## Dobermann

> Есть новости...


 На сайте hi-raise указывается адрес Французский бульвар 60/1, а не просто 60. Это может означать что судебные истории просто о другой земле, а тот кусочек был давно продан. Кстати пару лет назад я видел там щиты об аукционе (которые потом периодически снимали и ставили), стояли они со стороны склонов ближе к туалету (в сторону аркадии).

PS. 
Номера 60/1 в ДубльГИС не существует, а 60 указывает на высотку в сан. Россия. Что косвенно подтверждает версию что речь в статье ведется о санатории + склоны, и *возможно* не той части, где стройка.

----------


## Олег.Л

источник и все подробности вот здесь:
http://www.sokol-law.org/content/view/1500/96/lang,/
-------

Это прекрасная ссылка.Готовое уголовное дело.Надо умело воспользоваться Создать прецендент.

----------


## JN

> Кстати пару лет назад я видел там щиты об аукционе (которые потом периодически снимали и ставили), стояли они со стороны склонов ближе к туалету (в сторону аркадии).


 Ну и что, что щиты. Хотите и Вы повесьте. Или я повешу, а Вы утром увидите. Ну повесили, ну, даже, продали. Так пусть и вернут деньги.
Нельзя, видите ли, продавать эту землю ни ме-е-еру, ни городским земресурсам - это ВООДООХРАННАЯ зона.

----------


## Albes

А вот знает ли кто-нибудь о том, кто производит по Французскому бульвару, 60 "берегоукрепительные работы"? И за чей счет? 
Если за счет города (из строки бюджета на берегоукрепление), то ту явняе признаки как минимум коррупции, а как максимум, хищения бюджетных средств города в интересах частной компании.
Если же это делает "инвестор", то тут незаконный открытый захват коммунальной собственности (в виде земли), т.е грабеж со стороны "инвестора" и преступное бездействие городских и районных властей.

----------


## Скрытик

> А вот знает ли кто-нибудь о том, кто производит по Французскому бульвару, 60 "берегоукрепительные работы"? И за чей счет? 
> Если за счет города (из строки бюджета на берегоукрепление), то ту явняе признаки как минимум коррупции, а как максимум, хищения бюджетных средств города в интересах частной компании.
> Если же это делает "инвестор", то тут незаконный открытый захват коммунальной собственности (в виде земли), т.е грабеж со стороны "инвестора" и преступное бездействие городских и районных властей.


 Читай внимательнее - эти земли "законно" куплены на земельном аукционе

----------


## Albes

> Читай внимательнее - эти земли "законно" куплены на земельном аукционе


 "Куплены"? Или это те, которые только собираются купить (в очередной раз) 29 февраля?

----------


## Скрытик

> "Куплены"? Или это те, которые только собираются купить (в очередной раз) 29 февраля?


 Вроде это по состоявшимся аукционам, сегодня по АТВ передача была. По новым уже сама территория санатория Россия распродаваться будет, хотя на нее уже тоже есть прокурорские протесты, но это и сейчас вряд ли волчар остановит

----------


## Albes

Кстати, кто в курсе, а кому принадлежал санаторий "Россия" в советские времена? Уж не профсоюзам ли часом?  Если так, то тогда "игра" будет еще интереснее  :smileflag:

----------


## JN

> Кстати, кто в курсе, а кому принадлежал санаторий "Россия" в советские времена? Уж не профсоюзам ли часом?


 Именно. Укрпрофздравнице.

----------


## JN

> Читай внимательнее - эти земли "законно" куплены на земельном аукционе


 Судя по информации размещенной на официальном сайте исполкома, оба участка по адресу Французский бульвар, 60, не проданы до сих пор с 2005 г. 
http://www.odessa.ua/auctions/

----------


## Скрытик

> Судя по информации размещенной на официальном сайте исполкома, оба участка по адресу Французский бульвар, 60, не проданы до сих пор с 2005 г. 
> http://www.odessa.ua/auctions/


 Это оставшиеся и думаю их там не 2.
http://www.odessa.ua/news/10417/



> 12 октября 2007 года состоялся аукцион по продаже под застройку земельных участков несельскохозяйственного назначения, расположенных на территории г. Одессы
> 
>  Результаты аукциона:
>  Адрес земельного участка - г. Одесса, Французский бульвар, 60 (район санатория "Россия")
>  Целевое назначение - спортивно-развлекательный центр, 1-2 этажа;
>  Площадь земельного участка - 1,5000 га;


 Классно домик подрос с 1-2 этажей?
Тут нет данных, но на каком то из заседаний горисполкома так же было изменено целевое назначение участка.

----------


## Cashtane

там говорили что стоительная компания которая будет строить там дома.. городу построит Кардио какойто там центр на земле площадью 1500 ГА.. может быть это они там и построят?

----------


## Albes

> Именно. Укрпрофздравнице.


 Тогда ситуация еще интереснее. Если не ошибаюсь, в настоящее время действует запрет на реализацию имущества профсоюзов?

----------


## Скрытик

> там говорили что стоительная компания которая будет строить там дома.. городу построит Кардио какойто там центр на земле площадью 1500 ГА.. может быть это они там и построят?


 Это на территории самого санатория. А пока оттяпывают все что ниже него до самой кромки воды...

----------


## Скрытик

> Тогда ситуация еще интереснее. Если не ошибаюсь, в настоящее время действует запрет на реализацию имущества профсоюзов?


 Ну и что?
А закон о водоохранной зоне разве не действует?
Фемида ведь с завязанными глазами - что она может видеть?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну и что?
> А закон о водоохранной зоне разве не действует?
> Фемида ведь с завязанными глазами - что она может видеть?


 Наша Фемида не с завязанными глазами. 
Она мутант с жадными глазами и загребущими руками. 
Все вивит, все понимает и все делает не по закону а по понятиям и с обязательной пользой для себя.

----------


## Dema

> *Наша Фемида не с завязанными глазами.* 
> Она мутант с жадными глазами и загребущими руками. 
> Все вивит, все понимает и все делает не по закону а по понятиям и с обязательной пользой для себя.


 "Продается правосудие! Пять рублей раз....!"(с)

----------


## Добрый ЭЭХ

Вы знаете "Инто-сана" тоже построила больницу,но Вы пробывали там лечиться?

----------


## Добрый ЭЭХ

> Вы знаете "Инто-сана" тоже построила больницу,но Вы пробывали там лечиться?


 Сообщение от kewe4ka  
там говорили что стоительная компания которая будет строить там дома.. городу построит Кардио какойто там центр на земле площадью 1500 ГА.. может быть это они там и построят?

----------


## Mario

Закон, правосудие... Народ, помним, где мы живём, а? )
Чё делать то? Писать можно много, что обычно и делается.
Я вариант предложил, заняться его осуществлением не могу ввиду своей некомпетентности в вопросах такого рода и масштабов проведения мероприятий, имеющих выраженную цель.

Насчёт подписей на ТЗ пару вопросов:
1. Более-менее конкретное место сбора подписей (ТЗ как-никак 5050м от шлагбаума до шлагбаума)
2. Только с 14.00 или можно всё-таки пораньше?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Закон, правосудие... Народ, помним, где мы живём, а? )
> Чё делать то? Писать можно много, что обычно и делается.
> Я вариант предложил, заняться его осуществлением не могу ввиду своей некомпетентности в вопросах такого рода и масштабов проведения мероприятий, имеющих выраженную цель.
> 
> Насчёт подписей на ТЗ пару вопросов:
> 1. Более-менее конкретное место сбора подписей (ТЗ как-никак 5050м от шлагбаума до шлагбаума)
> 2. Только с 14.00 или можно всё-таки пораньше?


 Конкретное место прямо под санаторием (пока еще) Россия, там, где от Французского бульвара спуск вниз. Там и стройка началась

----------


## Albes

> Ну и что?
> А закон о водоохранной зоне разве не действует?
> Фемида ведь с завязанными глазами - что она может видеть?


 Насчет "ну и что?" мы поговорим еще отдельно 

А закон о водоохранной зоне действует. Просто Фемиде его надо системно "тыкать в рыло" до тех пор, пока она им не подавится и не решит, что ей дешевле и безопаснее "прозреть" и "увидеть" его.

----------


## Оппонент

Хотелось узнать, каким образом попадают в руки кивалова участки на 9 станции. Судя по информации с сайта исполкома, там никогда ничего не продавалось. Но стройки идут во всю и на 9 и на 10 , наслоне вверху и ниже трассы прямо у воды. Скоро свободным останется только собачий пляж на 10. На 9-й кивалов поставил шлагбаум, там был вьезд к набережной, отмерил и загородил кусок склона , сегодня видел там кран и сваебой . Охрана затирала протестные надписи на заборе. 
   Но интересно другое каким образом те или иные участки из рук города переходят в чужие, если по ним нет информации о продаже?

----------


## Оппонент

> Вы знаете "Инто-сана" тоже построила больницу,но Вы пробывали там лечиться?


  Особенно ту что на 10, над склоном. Вначале это было частью инто-саны, а затем стало домом, фазендой, усадьбой, Ранчо,  или еще как. Средний Ворон ( так переводится с украинского Крук) как то сказал: " А что, мать 4-х детей не имеет права построить себе дом?" 
 Обращаюсь ко всем матерям имеющим 3-х и более детей, идите в исполком и требуйте на основании вороньего прецендента участки над склонами .

 Вот уж поистине " Господи убереги меня от друзей (депутатов) , а с врагами я сам справлюсь.

----------


## JN

> Хотелось узнать, каким образом попадают в руки кивалова участки на 9 станции. Судя по информации с сайта исполкома, там никогда ничего не продавалось.


 Нет ничего проще. Напишите запрос в Областное управление земельных ресурсов, а заодно и в исполком. И будете знать.

----------


## Оппонент

> На сайте hi-raise указывается адрес Французский бульвар 60/1, а не просто 60. Это может означать что судебные истории просто о другой земле, а тот кусочек был давно продан. Кстати пару лет назад я видел там щиты об аукционе (которые потом периодически снимали и ставили), стояли они со стороны склонов ближе к туалету (в сторону аркадии).
> 
> PS. 
> Номера 60/1 в ДубльГИС не существует, а 60 указывает на высотку в сан. Россия. Что косвенно подтверждает версию что речь в статье ведется о санатории + склоны, и *возможно* не той части, где стройка.


 Что такое ДубльГИС ? :smileflag:

----------


## m-ilya

> Что такое ДубльГИС ?


 Очень удобная карта
качайте отсюда: http://2gis.com.ua/

----------


## Андрей12

Потрясающе...последние 10 страниц ввергли меня в шок.
Где мы живем? Короче ,только народное сопротивление и террор могут хоть как-то развернуть ситуацию,считаю,что других путей нет!

----------


## donich

Я так понимаю, что если это 20-этажное "чудо" построят, то все канализационные стоки из него безо всякой очистки будут сбрасываться прямиком в море не особо далеко от берега.

----------


## Оппонент

> Я так понимаю, что если это 20-этажное "чудо" построят, то все канализационные стоки из него безо всякой очистки будут сбрасываться прямиком в море не особо далеко от берега.


 У этого объекта уже есть имя: "Член КПСС" далее будут "Бютпочлену" , "Регжопа" и тд.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Потрясающе...последние 10 страниц ввергли меня в шок.
> Где мы живем? Короче ,только народное сопротивление и террор могут хоть как-то развернуть ситуацию,считаю,что других путей нет!


 Приходите в воскресенье на ТЗ к санаторию Россия, принимайте участие в сопротивлении

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Сегодня, в 12_00 на Трассе Здоровья и выше, прямо  под Санаторным переулком замечен отряд геодезистов (4 чел.). Работали с теодолитами.
Плоды их деятельности все могут посмотреть. В низинке, между ТЗ и Санаторным переулком присмотритесь к деревьям. На некоторых видны  пометки красной-коричневой краской.  Нафиг? Ну и грузовики с Малого Фонтана шастают, как будто так и надо

----------


## Neo_GLuk

> Хотелось узнать, каким образом попадают в руки кивалова участки на 9 станции. Судя по информации с сайта исполкома, там никогда ничего не продавалось. Но стройки идут во всю и на 9 и на 10 , наслоне вверху и ниже трассы прямо у воды. Скоро свободным останется только собачий пляж на 10. На 9-й кивалов поставил шлагбаум, там был вьезд к набережной, отмерил и загородил кусок склона , сегодня видел там кран и сваебой . Охрана затирала протестные надписи на заборе. 
>    Но интересно другое каким образом те или иные участки из рук города переходят в чужие, если по ним нет информации о продаже?


 боюсь, что и собачего пляжа нам вскоре не видать 
http://www.michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/
гляньте на проект.. не факт, что к нему останется свободный проход

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Геодезистов - отстреливать!
Из рогаток

----------


## Оппонент

> боюсь, что и собачего пляжа нам вскоре не видать 
> http://www.michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/
> гляньте на проект.. не факт, что к нему останется свободный проход


 Речь одругом собачьем пляже. Между 9 и 10станциями внизу под усадьбой крука :smileflag:

----------


## Marketer

> Ну и что?
> А закон о водоохранной зоне разве не действует?
> Фемида ведь с завязанными глазами - что она может видеть?


 


> Насчет "ну и что?" мы поговорим еще отдельно 
> 
> А закон о водоохранной зоне действует. Просто Фемиде его надо системно "тыкать в рыло" до тех пор, пока она им не подавится и не решит, что ей дешевле и безопаснее "прозреть" и "увидеть" его.


 На сколько Я знаю Закона - НЕТ. Но есть три подзаконных акта различных ведомств и каждый из них называет различные цифры.




> там говорили что стоительная компания которая будет строить там дома.. городу построит Кардио какойто там центр на земле площадью 1500 ГА.. может быть это они там и построят?


 Кардио-центр непосредственно обязуется построить Эднан Киван - монополист санаториев Одессы. А он будет застраиваться непосредственно на территории где корпуса.




> Это оставшиеся и думаю их там не 2.
> http://www.odessa.ua/news/10417/
> Классно домик подрос с 1-2 этажей?
> Тут нет данных, но на каком то из заседаний горисполкома так же было изменено целевое назначение участка.


 О том доме, который вы обсуждаете - то немного мимо. Этот участок был продан ещё в 2006 с целевым - гостиница в 14 эт.

----------


## Скрытик

> На сколько Я знаю Закона - НЕТ. Но есть три подзаконных акта различных ведомств и каждый из них называет различные цифры.


 Закон есть и действует, я приводил в прошлом году ссылки на него. Сейчас нет времени искать, может вечером выложу.

----------


## JN

> На сколько Я знаю Закона - НЕТ.


 Правильней было бы сказать: "Поскольку я не знаю...".
Статья 31(может быть 32) Закона Украины о курортах, определяет 100м зону строгого режима использования, в которой запрещено возводить жилье, как для постоянного проживания, так и для временного, прокладывать кабеля, канализационные системы, паркинги, стоянки, автосервис, а так же запрещен въезд любого автотранспорта, кроме обслуживающего экологические нужды(заметьте, не рекреационную инфраструктуру, так что машины привозящие мороженное :smileflag:  тоже не могут въезжать в 100 метровую зону)
Вот именно она в Ваших подзаконных актах и называется водоохранной.
Цитату из этого закона приведу вечером.

----------


## shadowofthemoon

> http://www.hi-raise.com/nn/healthcenter2.html


 Помимо всего прочего, меня убила наглость следующей фразы:

*прогулки в Ботаническом саду, который граничит с комплексом, станут для будущих владельцев апартаментов приятным и одновременно полезным для здоровья проведением досуга*

Оказывается, Ботанический сад, где собраны редкие виды растений, где проходят практику студенты биофака и куда любой желающий может придти на экскурсию, планируется сделать частным парком для будущих владельцев "апартаментов". А то и правда, склоны ведь загаженные, негоже на них владельцам апартаментов гулять - пивко пить и окурки разбрасывать под ноги в Ботсаду не в пример кошернее. Интересно, что включает в себя понятие "приятное проведение досуга" - казино, кегельбан, ресторан на территории Ботсада?

*Вблизи комплекса проходит знаменитая «трасса здоровья» - популярное среди одесситов место для прогулок, пробежек, катания на роликах и велоспорта...* 
... по которой владельцы будут подъезжать к своим комфортабельным апартаментам?
Тьфу. Зла не хватает.

----------


## Destin

ИсполкомОдесского горсовета принял решение о предоставлении разрешения на строительство спортивно-оздоровительного комплекса по адресу: 12-я ст. Большого Фонтана.

Разрешение выдано ООО «Универсал Сити».

Исполком обязал ООО «Универсал Сити»: заказать в Управлении архитектуры и градостроительства горсовета паспорт на проектирование спортивно-оздоровительного комплекса по адресу: 12 ст. Большого Фонтана (средняя терраса берегового склона). Общество должно заказать в лицензированной проектной организации разработку проектно-сметной документации на строительство объекта, разработать и согласовать ее в установленном порядке до І квартала 2009 года, предусмотреть меры по обеспечению беспрепятственного доступа к побережью моря жителей и гостей города в пределах земельного участка, на котором проектируется объект, оформить в инспекции Государственного архитектурно-строительного контроля в Одесской области разрешение на выполнение строительных работ, выполнить строительство спортивно-оздоровительного комплекса, строительство инженерных сетей и сооружений, предусмотренных техническими условиями, выданными службами и организациями города, а также комплекс работ по благоустройству близлежащей территории, в соответствии с согласованной и утвержденной проектно-сметной документацией, в срок до ІІ квартала 2011 года.

Решением исполкома утвержден договор долевого участия в развитии инженерно-транспортной и социальной инфраструктуры г. Одессы между исполнительным комитетом горсовета и ООО «Универсал Сити».

Данное решение принято с учетом рассмотрения соответствующего ходатайства общества, эскизного проекта, градостроительного обоснования, вывода Управления архитектуры и градостроительства горсовета, договора купли-продажи земельного участка под застройку на аукционе, государственного акта на право собственности на земельный участок, учитывая то, что размещение объекта отвечает положениям «Схемы функционально-планировочной организации приморских территорий г. Одессы», утвержденной решением горсовета

http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/02/29/121109.html

----------


## rollin12

твари горсоветовские, зла не хватает. скоро мы до вас, мразей , доберемся!!!!!    Сволочи за 30 серебренников продают Одессу, но я уверен, что эти деньги не принесут им счастья, а проклянет их и их семьи на вечные муки. 

Жаль не осталось в наше время  Дюков де Ришелье, есть только курвицы

----------


## Олег.Л

Земля под стадионом «Черноморец» останется в собственности города

Начальник Управления земельных ресурсов Одесского городского совета Елена Тютюнник сообщила, что земля под центральным стадионом «Черноморец» не будет передана в собственность никому.
Об этом Е. Тютюнник сообщила сегодня, 29 февраля, после очередного земельного аукциона, передает «Контекст-Причерноморье».

«Инвестор не может претендовать на землю парковой территории. Если инвестор будет инвестировать деньги в реконструкцию стадиона, то он сможет пользоваться только благами своей реконструкции, а земля парка — это городская зона, и парки не передаются никому в собственность», — сказала Е. Тютюнник
=============
Внимательно прочитайте второй абзац и подскажите мне ,за что мы тогда боремся??? -))

----------


## JN

Итак, я обещал Маркетёру цитату. Плиз:



> *                    З А К О Н   У К Р А Ї Н И 
> 
> *
>                            Про курорти 
> 
> 
> _      ( Відомості Верховної Ради (ВВР), 2000, N 50, ст.435 ) 
> 
> _
> ...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Парк парку рознь...

----------


## JN

> Начальник Управления земельных ресурсов Одесского городского совета Елена Тютюнник сообщила, что земля под центральным стадионом «Черноморец» не будет передана в собственность никому.
> Об этом Е. Тютюнник сообщила сегодня, 29 февраля, после очередного земельного аукциона, передает «Контекст-Причерноморье».
> 
> 
> Внимательно прочитайте второй абзац и подскажите мне ,за что мы тогда боремся??? -))


 МЫ боремся за то, чтоб земли переданные в аренду на 49 лет :smileflag: , под застройку, не были окончательно угондон-ны, и общественные, из них, оставались в ОБЩЕСТВЕННОМ пользовании(а не собственности). А Вы за что? :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

JN
===

Я про двойные стандарты в отношении Шевченко-Юбилейный...
Не кажется?

----------


## Albes

> Земля под стадионом «Черноморец» останется в собственности города
> 
> Начальник Управления земельных ресурсов Одесского городского совета Елена Тютюнник сообщила, что земля под центральным стадионом «Черноморец» не будет передана в собственность никому.
> Об этом Е. Тютюнник сообщила сегодня, 29 февраля, после очередного земельного аукциона, передает «Контекст-Причерноморье».
> 
> «Инвестор не может претендовать на землю парковой территории. Если инвестор будет инвестировать деньги в реконструкцию стадиона, то он сможет пользоваться только благами своей реконструкции, а земля парка — это городская зона, и парки не передаются никому в собственность», — сказала Е. Тютюнник
> =============
> Внимательно прочитайте второй абзац и подскажите мне ,за что мы тогда боремся??? -))


 А Тютюник Вам любЫе сказки расскажет. И соврет - не дорого возьмет, и нарушит любой закон не краснея.

----------


## JN

Вот, ссылочку прислали хорошие люди:

http://community.livejournal.com/odessit/1198345.html

Испытал двойственные чувства.

----------


## seredag

Елена Вячеславовна пусть порасскажет как они не отдают земли скверов и парков!!!  Еще 22 сентября 2007 года они подготовили материалы для заседания Одесского горисполкома для дачи разрешения на проект отвода земельных участков по адресу ул.Левитана95  фирме ООО "Юг-Курорт-Сервис", которая является собственностью стройфирмы «Гефест» (а собственно Михаников) 0,4 га под строительство 18-ти этажного жилого дома с подземным паркингом и встроенными офисными  помещениями, и в этот же день дали согласие на второй проект отвода из земель сквера  - для ресторана "Водограй" по адресу ул.Левитана,95-а. Жаль, что мы не знали о Водограе в тот день.  Из-за наших протестов с заседания горисполкома были сняты материалы для разрешения на отвод земли под строительство жилого дома на территории сквера, но «Водограй» мы в тот день просмотрели. Вся суть вопроса в том, что земельный участок площадью 2,06га находится в постоянном пользовании сквера по ул.Левитана угол ул.Академика Королева филиала парка Горького с 1992 года. Существует решение      №525 от 17.12.1992 года исполкома Одесского горсовета народных депутатов, которым земельный участок отведен скверу!!!!  И это они не передают земли парков и скверов!!!

----------


## m-ilya

> JN
> ===
> 
> Я про двойные стандарты в отношении Шевченко-Юбилейный...
> Не кажется?


 В чем выражаются двойные стандарты?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> В чем выражаются двойные стандарты?


 Парк Шевченко - это же парк! В нем строить нелоьзя! Да как вы смеете?

Склоны - так это ж не парк, это черти-что, пусть лучше застроят, а то там, что бы вы подумали, козы пасутся!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вот, ссылочку прислали хорошие люди:
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/odessit/1198345.html
> 
> Испытал двойственные чувства.


 Нет никаких сомнений в том, что герой представленного стхотворения безусловно совершил немало такого, за что его постигла бы именно такая участь при условии сохранения в качестве высшей меры наказания смертной казни и наличия беспристрастной Фемиды в нашем отечестве, раздираемом такими вот уйвицами

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет никаких сомнений в том, что герой представленного стхотворения безусловно совершил немало такого, за что его постигла бы именно такая участь при условии сохранения в качестве высшей меры наказания смертной казни и наличия беспристрастной Фемиды в нашем отечестве, раздираемом такими вот уйвицами


 Мне больше понравилось то что автор недавно в Одессе (с ее слов) но уже успела вникнуть в суть этого нестандартного ворюги и несмотря на слабую литературную часть соль этого произведения тянет на 12 баллов...

----------


## -Ariadna-

Дело в том, что парк Шевченко тоже ожидает такая же участь! Но никто об этом не говорит, даже на этом форуме! Все восхищаются Евро-2012, мечтают о прекрасном стадионе 50000 мест, 1000 парковочных мест, гостиница, неизвестно сколько этажей, интересно где это все будет располагаться? И еще один любопытный момент - дорога на стадион, где она будет проходить? Медленно, но уверенно разрушается роддом №6, там где был шахматно-шашечный клуб, возле арки Ланжерона, стоянка машин и выгребная яма (со всего города туда свозили снег). Не кажется ли вам, что парк Шевченко уже давно вотчина Климова и его застройка просто дело времени?

----------


## Скрытик

В последние дни к Одесской астрономической Обсерватории в парке Шевченко проявляет неслабый интерес некто господин Селянин. Ни разу не появлялся до этого и вдруг зачастил. Интересно чем это закончится? Я пока порекомендовал усилить охрану, мало ли что (((
А это объект международного значения, если и его "сдадут" тогда у Одессы точно нет будущего

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В последние дни к Одесской астрономической Обсерватории в парке Шевченко проявляет неслабый интерес некто господин Селянин. Ни разу не появлялся до этого и вдруг зачастил. Интересно чем это закончится? Я пока порекомендовал усилить охрану, мало ли что (((
> А это объект международного значения, если и его "сдадут" тогда у Одессы точно нет будущего


 Да, запросо могут спалить, как уже привыкли делать. 
А потом курвиц скажет, что есть коммерческая структура, которая совершенно бесплатно приведет парк впорядок, только надо ей разрешить построить маленький такой объектик, этажиков на 25, сессия примет решение и дело в шляпе.
 Это не считая того, что при реконструкции стадиона ЧМП собираются прстроить гастинечный комплекс в парке.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А что, городская власть уже контролирует землю, принадлежащую министерству образования? А Смынтына так просто отдаст землю, принадлежащую университету?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Сообщаю, что завтра, начиная с 13 часов, на склонах под Французским бульваром у санатория Россия состоится вторая акция протеста ЭКО-НАДО против уже начавшейся застройки склонов. Помимо всего прочего, мы будем собирать подписи под коллективным письмом одесситов президенту В. Ющенко.*

----------


## Скрытик

> А что, городская власть уже контролирует землю, принадлежащую министерству образования? А Смынтына так просто отдаст землю, принадлежащую университету?


 Меня смутил сам факт появления чиновника горсовета, хоть и опального. От такого внимания страшно становится.
А Сминтына выделил Стикону земли под строительство жилых домов за "здрасьте". Узнавал - в новых домах получат квартиры разве что приближенные. А очередникам будет предоставлено определенное количество квартир в новостроях города (не на Французском бульваре, понятно).

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А что, городская власть уже контролирует землю, принадлежащую министерству образования? А Смынтына так просто отдаст землю, принадлежащую университету?


 Еще неизвестно что там с этой землей. 
Городские власти навострились фальсифицировать документы на землю и быренько ее толкать под застройку, как Межрейсовую или антенное пле ЧМП. 
А может она вообще не отводилась универу.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Сообщаю, что завтра, начиная с 13 часов, на склонах под Французским бульваром у санатория Россия состоится вторая акция протеста ЭКО-НАДО против уже начавшейся застройки склонов. Помимо всего прочего, мы будем собирать подписи под коллективным письмом одесситов президенту В. Ющенко.*


 спасибочки за уточнение. Только хотел спрашивать на сколько сбор.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Или мы объединимся, или все побережье будет таким.

----------


## zagogulinka

и парк Шевченко, и склоны ждет одна и та же участь. если мы все (в полном смысле этого слова) не ляжем под строительную технику и не дадим ей работать! Могут ,конечно и задавить пару - тройку... За людей нас эти нувориши не считают..." козы там всякие бегают"...строить мешают Им светлое Их будущее. Так что отрывайте ребята свои зады от компов и айда на баррикады

----------


## Aleksey-11

Аппартаменты-это не квартиры?
Аббонирование аппартаментов-разве не тоже самое,что покупка квартиры?
Прикольненько-чем прикрываются.

----------


## zagogulinka

Конечно же квартиры. Это старый прием. Аркадиевский дварей, морская симфония и Т.д. Все это - аппартаменты

----------


## Aleksey-11

> Конечно же квартиры. Это старый прием. Аркадиевский дварей, морская симфония и Т.д. Все это - аппартаменты


 Просто имея такое колличество аппартаментов - зачем городу еще дополнительные аппартаменты-номера в новопостроенных гостиницах?

----------


## yaga

А в Киеве не молчат...



> "Марш беспартийных": Митингующие требуют от Ющенко прекратить произвол застройщиков и милиции. *ФОТОрепортаж.*Сегодня под Секретариатом Президента прошел митинг "Марша беспартийных" против застройки Киева и беспредела чиновников и милиции, которая все чаще выступает на стороне застройщика или же не делает ничего.

----------


## LedyX

Я тоже против!!!!!!! Это полнейший беспредел с этим строительством, а о бездействии властей вообще молчу!!!!!! Скоро к морю вообще не подойдешь! Везде частные территории! Да и при постройки они нарушат сток вод и центр "утонит" да и загазованость возле моря будет опять же больше! Вообщем это нельзя допустить!

----------


## zagogulinka

Просто имея такое колличество аппартаментов - зачем городу еще дополнительные аппартаменты-номера в новопостроенных гостиницах?

----------


## zagogulinka

Денег много не бывает. Вопрос не в аппартаментах , а в количестве бабла ввиде взяток за участки земли на побережье. Тем более, что выборы у нас частые , власть и потерять можно. Не оставлять же добро врагам

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Просто писать на форумах уже поздно. Эот надо было делать вчера. А сегодня надо действовать.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Во-во, мы ломам копья, обсуждая на форумах быть или не быть русскому языку в Украине а в это время местные власти методично и уверенно делят все, что на их взгляд подлежит разделу. 
В том числе и зеленую зону города - самое красивое место города - склоны.
Всем нужно идти сегодня на ТЗ, всем нужно пойти к мэрии.
Если нас соберется много то отцы города не смогут проигнорировать наше мнение.
Ведь нас в тысячи раз больше, чем их. Но побеждают они. Наверное потому что слишком много среди нас ленивых и не верящих в успех народного сопротивления властям.
Если все несогласные с политикой, проводимой куйвицем выйдут на улицу, то склоны останутся парком.

----------


## swenslim

А по моему власть все правильно делает, одесситы не достойны на халяву ходить на пляжи и даже просто по улицам. Ну не любят наши жители свой город, везде срач разводят, мусор кидают себе под ноги, им лень пронести 100 метров пакет от сока или бутылку и выкинуть ее в мусорник. Так что я рад, что застраивают склоны, может хоть их в нормальное состояние приведут, и сделают пляжи платными, причем с большими штрафами за развод срача.

----------


## yaga

> А по моему власть все правильно делает, одесситы не достойны на халяву ходить на пляжи и даже просто по улицам. Ну не любят наши жители свой город, везде срач разводят, мусор кидают себе под ноги, им лень пронести 100 метров пакет от сока или бутылку и выкинуть ее в мусорник. Так что я рад, что застраивают склоны, может хоть их в нормальное состояние приведут, и сделают пляжи платными, причем с большими штрафами за развод срача.


 Можно я тебя поправлю? Это не одесситы. Как можно назвать одесситами проходимцев, которые не просто не любят город, а не испытывают к нему уважения... Жлобы...

----------


## Aleksey-11

> А по моему власть все правильно делает, одесситы не достойны на халяву ходить на пляжи и даже просто по улицам. Ну не любят наши жители свой город, везде срач разводят, мусор кидают себе под ноги, им лень пронести 100 метров пакет от сока или бутылку и выкинуть ее в мусорник. Так что я рад, что застраивают склоны, может хоть их в нормальное состояние приведут, и сделают пляжи платными, причем с большими штрафами за развод срача.


 Это не Одесситы.
Много ли на сегодняшний день осталось Одесситов в городе?
Из моих однокласников 3-человека.
Половина уехала, кто скололся,кто спился.
В основном в городе живут колхозники(приезжие) которым все равно,что будет.
Колхозники привыкли в селе срать посреди двора-вот отсюда и срач в городе.(сужу по своим соседям и квартирантам)
Умирает город.

----------


## zagogulinka

> А по моему власть все правильно делает, одесситы не достойны на халяву ходить на пляжи и даже просто по улицам. Ну не любят наши жители свой город, везде срач разводят, мусор кидают себе под ноги, им лень пронести 100 метров пакет от сока или бутылку и выкинуть ее в мусорник. Так что я рад, что застраивают склоны, может хоть их в нормальное состояние приведут, и сделают пляжи платными, причем с большими штрафами за развод срача.


 что-то песни уж больно знакомые. Не в горсовете ли их напевают. Ай-яй-яй, какие нехорошие , необразованные, неаккуратные одесситы. Мы урны ставить не будем, убирать по 5лет не будем, за парками  следить не будем, .Пусть они повытопчут, бумажками все забросают...потом сами же нас попросят:"Дайте нам доброго дядю-хозяина,который нам топчанчики за 30грн. расставит, а у кого нет собаками затравит, заборами весь берег застроит, еще большую грязь разведет так, что лет 5-10 к морю вообще  невозможно будет подойти.За  это мы ему, благодетелю, руки-ноги  будем целовать Спасибо вам дорогой товарищ Гурвиц за наше счастливое детство"...А может все-таки попросить наши дорогие городские власти за те бабки, что они получают от аренды пляжей организовать уборку парков и скверов, и пляжей из тех 5млн.что на "борьбу с крысами" и 10млн. на "противопожарную пропитку" А?!!!

----------


## Aleksey-11

zagogulinka-чисто не там где убирают, а там где не сорют.
Кстати пожарную пропитку раньше ЖЕК проводил раз в 2-ва года.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это не Одесситы.
> Много ли на сегодняшний день осталось Одесситов в городе?
> Из моих однокласников 3-человека.
> Половина уехала, кто скололся,кто спился.
> В основном в городе живут колхозники(приезжие) которым все равно,что будет.
> Колхозники привыкли в селе срать посреди двора-вот отсюда и срач в городе.(сужу по своим соседям и квартирантам)
> Умирает город.


 Ты смешиваешь такие несравнимые вещи что дурно становится. Это тебе кто рассказал что колхозники срут посреди двора? Да у людей выросших в селе культура убирать за собой на порядок выше чем у городских! Смотрю сейчас "Собачье сердце" и понимаю что булгаков безсмертен - разруха она в головах а уж кому где довелось родиться это не выбирают...

----------


## Aleksey-11

> Ты смешиваешь такие несравнимые вещи что дурно становится. Это тебе кто рассказал что колхозники срут посреди двора? Да у людей выросших в селе культура убирать за собой на порядок выше чем у городских! Смотрю сейчас "Собачье сердце" и понимаю что булгаков безсмертен - разруха она в головах а уж кому где довелось родиться это не выбирают...


 Я не смешиваю, а живу с рождения на Молдованке и все вижу.
Раньше попробывал бы кто-то бумажку от конфеты кинуть посреди двора, зато теперь приезжие товарищи которые без году неделю как прописались позволяют себе недоносить даже пакеты с мусором за 10 метров до контейнеров.
О какой культуре может идти речь.
Из 8-ми человек которые за последних 15-ть лет поселились в нашем дворе, всего двое которых можно назвать чистоплотными.
Хотя все 8-мь семеи из районов нашей чистоплотной области.

----------


## Desdichado

> Раньше *попробывал бы кто-то бумажку от конфеты кинуть посреди двора*,


 Может быть, и так, но этот пример не говорит о том, что не кидали бумажки обязательно из соображений совести. Раньше и костры на трассе здоровья не жгли, потому что милиция гоняла. А не потому, что такие культурные были. 
А по поводу колхозников - соглашусь со Скрытиком. Жители сельской местности - в большинстве своем - более человечны во всех отношениях, чем многие жители городов. Я сам городской житель и разницу вижу отчетливо, когда бываю  в деревне. Так что не надо гнать на "колхозников", негоже это.

----------


## Скрытик

Алексей-11 - в ответна минус в репутации скажу - да я приезжий. Я не скрывал это и не раз писал. Я приехал в далеком 80м году и полюбил этот город так как не любят его многие коренные жители. И я переживаю за его будущее не меньше а во многом больше тех кто Одессит во многих коленах. И я с пониманием смотрю на "лимиту" которая сейчас приезжает сюда что бы элементарно выжить ибо в деревне это уже не получается, но они чистоплотны и в меру культурны. То что ты видишь в своем дворе это не показатель, а скорее исключение - свиньи есть везде...

----------


## Олег.Л

Братцы,о чем вы говорите.... конкретика здесь неуместна.В целом уровень культуры сейчас ниже планки.Людей бросающих пустой пакет сока просто на улице и не понимающих ,что это неправильно, немыслимо много.Причем среди них,как и обычный быдлятник,так и "воспитанные люди"(как они себя называют)
А вообще демократия по US стандартам принесла нам больше плохого,чем хорошего.Всесильная власть бабла,беспредел и особенно полная безнаказанность(в редких случаях купленная за деньги)именно то,что мы получили в нашем случае.Должен быть элементарный порядок,у нас его нет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Давайте все-таки про склоны, а не вообще о чем-нибудь... А то оффтоп получается.*

----------


## -Ariadna-

На западе проблему чистоты уже давно решили, кстати и во многих азиатских странах! Решили очень просто - огромными штрафами. Выпить пивка и поесть фисташек в парке на скамеечке и побросать себе все под ноги у них не получается, запрещено распивать алкоголь на улице.В этом плане несознательное население очень быстро дрессируется. Но у наших властей до таких мер руки не доходят, зато хорошо ручонки тырят что плохо лежит ( земельку например).

----------


## zagogulinka

> zagogulinka-чисто не там где убирают, а там где не сорют.
> Кстати пожарную пропитку раньше ЖЕК проводил раз в 2-ва года.


 ... и на это расходуют 10млн бюджетных денег...а на экологию - ноль  без палочки.   Меня грязь и свинство тоже раздражают. Помню, когда-то в Севастополе я бросила на землю спичку. Мне сделали замечание, попросили убрать. Я запомнила на всю жизнь и больше не бросала. Надо делать замечания, учить людей жить в большом городе. Я лично сама часто убираю мусор на пляже и знаю, что так поступают многие мои знакомые. Надо создавать среду нетерпимости к этим свинья..., но все это не снимает ответственности с городских властей по организации уборки городской территории. Ведь когда в городе проходят массовые гуляния мусора не меньше, но его сразу убирают. Так чем же пляжи и зеленая зона отличаются от Приморского бульвара?   Близостью мэрии  и только?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я попросил не оффтопить. В результате *-Ariadna-* и *zagogulinka* получили по *MOD*у за оффтоп.

Мой фоторепортаж о второй по счету акции против уже идущей застройки склонов смотрите в ЖЖ.

----------


## Aleksey-11

Раньше,до моего рождения склоны постоянно съезжали,на пляжах вместо песка была галька(с маленькой буквы).
Несколько десятков милиардов советских рублей и десяток лет было вложено,чтобы мы сегодня видели то что мы видим.
А власти хотят за несколько лет все загадить.

----------


## Hermione Granger

Народ , тут такое вот дело. В жж подсказали. ТОлько не кидайте сразу тухлыми помидорами :smileflag: 

Строят то у нас еще и мотивируя тем - что склоны все равно загажены. 
Те., для очень многих людей - застройка - это видимое облагораживание территорий. 
Так вот, в жж среди всей критики - еще и появилась идея - " лучше-бы добились принятия неких правовых актов, устанавливающих за загрязнение территории - админ штраф - 15 суток УБОРКИ этих самых склонов." А следить за выполнением - возможно создать какой-то коллектив (типа народной дружины).

Я это все к тому, что этими факторами можно будет повлиять на:
1. решения нашего горсовета - ведь для всех они мотивируют застройку облаграживанием склонов, потому что сейчас там грязь и мусор. 

2. решения одесситов, которые говорят о том, что там все равно грязно. 

Я не знаю, как это все осуществить официально, но уверена что такое возможно.

----------


## Олег.Л

Кстати, в инетовской "Сегодня" была опубликовано обозрение по  первой акции ,но после того,как оно стало самым комментируемым,и люди не стестняясь называли вещи своими именами(гурвице-киваловская свора например)
отчет убрали,хотя другие менее насущные ,висят гораздо больше времени
Видимо боятся.....(чего-то).

----------


## solokha

> Я попросил не оффтопить. В результате *-Ariadna-* и *zagogulinka* получили по *MOD*у за оффтоп.
> 
> Мой фоторепортаж о второй по счету акции против уже идущей застройки склонов смотрите в ЖЖ.


 уважаемый кайзер, я предлпгпю открыть новую тему - мародерство в одессе, я уже писала, что реставрацию посейдон из статуя историческая, неотъемлемая часть гостиницы лондонской, написала в эту тему, но на фоне более глобальных проблем здесь обсуждаемых, никто не откликнулся.тогда же я задала вопрос, что будет следующим шагом, литье чугунное начнут выворачивать?оказалось, что вопрос риторический, вчера вечером проходила мимо дома по екатерининской,25 и...нет прекрасных красивейших ворот ажурных.вместо них стоят как при входе на закрытые территории глухие черные ВОРОТАю спросила у охранника, он сказал, что это жильцы так решили(отношусь с пониманием, безопасность и чистота превыше всего) а старые ворота ПОКА находятся во дворе.а что дальше сними будет, он не знает.у меня вопрос, а кто разрешил снимать, менять и т.д. и какая д.б.судьба таких украшений одессы.получается, пока дерибанят по-крупному, мелкое мародерство процветает.на чьем балансе ворота?вед даже покупая квартиры в доме вы не покупаете ее вместе с лепниной, фресками в арках при входе во двор, и вороты не покупают.наверное, это в ведениижэка.попробую туда дозвониться и выяснить.кажется, там начальница лариса швыдченко.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> уважаемый кайзер, я предлпгпю открыть новую тему - мародерство в одессе, я уже писала, что реставрацию посейдон из статуя историческая, неотъемлемая часть гостиницы лондонской, написала в эту тему, но на фоне более глобальных проблем здесь обсуждаемых, никто не откликнулся.тогда же я задала вопрос, что будет следующим шагом, литье чугунное начнут выворачивать?оказалось, что вопрос риторический, вчера вечером проходила мимо дома по екатерининской,25 и...нет прекрасных красивейших ворот ажурных.


 Думаю, что надо сообщить в обл.управление охраны культурного наследия, но помогут ли они - вот в чем вопрос. Нам в свое время не  помогли и защитить культурное наследие не сумели

----------


## Мыкола

Всем доброго времени суток!
Я на этих выходных побывал непосредственно на склонах - в районе канатной дороги. Не на трассе здоровья, а именно на склонах - гулял с ребенком. Я в ужасе. Это ж не парк а огромная свалка!!!! Мы втроем взрослые и 4-х летний ребенок за 10 (!!!) минут не отходя от тропинки,  по которой шли, собрали порядка 12 больших пакетов мусора!!!
Так же нельзя! Я думаю что не ошибусь, что не найдется одессита, да и приезжего, проживающего в Одессе, кто ни разу не гулял бы по трассе здоровья или не отдыхал на склонах...
Я поделился своими соображениями с окружающими, на что получил ответ - а что ж ты хотел? Склоны доведут до такого состояния, чтобы потом резонно заявить - та давайте мы здесь лучше построим дома, чем тут будет свалка...
Предлагаю провести 22-23/03/08 акцию по уборке склонов. От парка Шевченка и в сторону Аркадии. Затраты - минимальные - желание + пара рабочих перчаток + мусорные пакеты (не обязательно).
Пока существует вопрос в вывозе этого мусора. Так что я прошу вашей помощи, советов и поддержки.

----------


## m-ilya

> Предлагаю провести 22-23/03/08 акцию по уборке склонов. От парка Шевченка и в сторону Аркадии. Затраты - минимальные - желание + пара рабочих перчаток + мусорные пакеты (не обязательно).
> Пока существует вопрос в вывозе этого мусора. Так что я прошу вашей помощи, советов и поддержки.


 Идея хорошая, но при хорошей организации. Предлагаю направить телеграммы госорганам, с приглашением принять участие в акции. Не забулем наши замечательные партии НУ, БЮТ, ПР, ПСПУ и др. У них же попросить обеспечение перчатками и пакетами.
По поводу вывоза мусора: когда ЭКО, НАДО проводили подобные акции на "собачке", то пакеты выносили на обочину трассы здоровья к контейнерам, но можно и просто на оборчине сложить. В любом случае начинать надо с создания оргкомитета, затем список приглашенных, и у кого что просим (перчатки, пакеты) затем через СМИ оповещаем граждан о акции, о том кто приглашался, и кто откликнулся. После проведения акции подводим итоги и так же через СМИ сообщаем.

----------


## Marketer

Митингуете?!
Протестуете?!
А вот ВАМ "ответ Чеммберлену"!

Парки и скверы Одессы будут передаваться в долгосрочную аренду
27.02.2008


Распоряжением Одесского городского головы Эдуарда Гурвица создана рабочая группа по разработке Программы развития парков на территории г. Одессы и условий конкурса по передаче части парков в долгосрочную аренду, сообщило Управление информации горсовета. Рабочую группу возглавила заместитель мэра Татьяна Фидирко.

Концепция развития одесских парков и скверов утверждена сессией городского совета 30 ноября 2007 г. Сегодня здесь насчитывается 5 парков-памятников, 7 обычных парков и 65 скверов. Однако границы ряда участков зеленых зон не определены, деревья вырубаются, ведется несанкционированная застройка. 

Инвентаризировать парки и скверы поручено еще одной рабочей группе, которая обратилась к одесситам с просьбой сообщать о наличии зеленых территорий, которые могут быть определены как скверы. Эта работа должна быть завершена до 1 мая. На основании выводов рабочей группы будет планироваться организация новых городских парков и скверов при разработке градостроительной документации. 

РБК.Украина 


Таким же макаром в аренду Энану Кивану в 2006 были переданы санатории. И сегодня началось строительство в "РОССИИ".
Т.е. через годик надо ждать новые строй проекты уже в парках и скверах т.к. побережье КОНЧИЛОСЬ!

----------


## Marketer

> Правильней было бы сказать: "Поскольку я не знаю...".
> Статья 31(может быть 32) Закона Украины о курортах, определяет 100м зону строгого режима использования, в которой ........


 Парни, пардон, не успеваю дочитать, что накопилось за три дня, но СРАЗУ возрожу! "Закона Украины о курортах" - скажите пожайлуста КАКОЕ он имеет отношение к ОДессе?! 
ОДЕССА НЕ является ГОРОДОМ-КУРОРТОМ!

----------


## Destin

Может курортом уже и не является, зато пока имеет море и пляжи:

Стаття 31. Перша зона (зона суворого режиму) 
Перша зона (зона суворого режиму) охоплює місця виходу на 
поверхню мінеральних вод, території, на яких розташовані родовища 
лікувальних грязей, мінеральні озера, лимани, вода яких 
використовується для лікування, пляжі, а також *прибережну смугу 
моря і прилеглу до пляжів територію шириною не менш як 100 метрів.*

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Я на этих выходных побывал непосредственно на склонах - в районе канатной дороги. Не на трассе здоровья, а именно на склонах - гулял с ребенком. Я в ужасе. Это ж не парк а огромная свалка!!!! Мы втроем взрослые и 4-х летний ребенок за 10 (!!!) минут не отходя от тропинки,  по которой шли, собрали порядка 12 больших пакетов мусора!!!
> Так же нельзя! Я думаю что не ошибусь, что не найдется одессита, да и приезжего, проживающего в Одессе, кто ни разу не гулял бы по трассе здоровья или не отдыхал на склонах...
> Я поделился своими соображениями с окружающими, на что получил ответ - а что ж ты хотел? Склоны доведут до такого состояния, чтобы потом резонно заявить - та давайте мы здесь лучше построим дома, чем тут будет свалка...
> Предлагаю провести 22-23/03/08 акцию по уборке склонов. От парка Шевченка и в сторону Аркадии. Затраты - минимальные - желание + пара рабочих перчаток + мусорные пакеты (не обязательно).
> Пока существует вопрос в вывозе этого мусора. Так что я прошу вашей помощи, советов и поддержки.


 Я бы с удовольствием присоединился к коллективу неравнодушных одесситов.
Давайте приберем склоны.
Можно и ТВ пригластить, пусть покажут, что горожане самостоятельно убирают склоны не расчитывая на городские власти, которые умышленно ничего не делают в этом направлении.

А мусор можно в мешках выносить на ТЗ, там его соберут коммунальщики (я так думаю)

----------


## zagogulinka

> Я бы с удовольствием присоединился к коллективу неравнодушных одесситов.
> Давайте приберем склоны.
> Можно и ТВ пригластить, пусть покажут, что горожане самостоятельно убирают склоны не расчитывая на городские власти, которые умышленно ничего не делают в этом направлении.
> 
> А мусор можно в мешках выносить на ТЗ, там его соберут коммунальщики (я так думаю)


 Присоединяюсь! предлагаю на 12-13 апреля. как раз за 2 недели до Пасхи

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Я - ЗА . Только нужно будет соответствующую информационно-просветительскую работу по ТВ провести заранее, чтобы люди присоединились, кто захочет. Кто-то может передать эту информацию нормальным тележурналистам?

----------


## Тигран

+1 на 7-9 и 12-13 апреля

----------


## seredag

В марте ожидается акция депутатской группы "Родина" как раз с целью организовать уборку склонов, а заодно показать, что склоны - это место  отдыха общественности города, дату и время они уточнят позже, также будут высажены новые саженцы деревьев и кустарника.
Кстати, может давить на горсовет указом президента?
http://www.proua.com/news/2008/03/03/131648.html

Ющенко обязал местную власть озеленить страну
proUA / 03.03.2008 13:16

Президент Виктор Ющенко постановил провести в Украине с 5 марта до 20 апреля Весеннюю толоку по озеленению и благоустройству. Об этом говорится в его указе «О проведении Весенней толоки по озеленению и благоустройству», текст которого есть у «proUA».

Указ издан «с целью обеспечения сохранения и приумножения зеленых насаждений в городах и других населенных пунктах, улучшения эстетического, санитарного состояния придомовых территорий и объектов массового пребывания и отдыха населения, привлечения общественности, в первую очередь, детей и молодежи, к решению этих заданий».

Согласно указу, Совету министров Крыма, местным государственным администрациям вместе с органами местного самоуправления поручено обеспечить организацию и осуществление мероприятий по благоустройству и озеленению населенных пунктов, в частности создание в установленном порядке в каждом населенном пункте новых зеленых зон, парков, скверов, высаживания саженцев деревьев и кустарников.

Также местная власть должна привести в надлежащее эстетическое и санитарное состояние придомовые территории, детские и спортивные площадки, парки, скверы, другие объекты массового пребывания и отдыха населения, а также создать новые детские и спортивные площадки.

Кроме того, Президент поручил местным властям обеспечить проведение в общеобразовательных учебных заведениях акции «Посади дерево и сохрани его».

Председателям областных, Киевской и Севастопольской городских государственных администраций поручено проинформировать до 1 мая 2008 года о результатах выполнения этого указа.

Может заставим Гурвица посадить дерево?

----------


## JN

> но СРАЗУ возрожу! "Закона Украины о курортах" - скажите пожайлуста КАКОЕ он имеет отношение к ОДессе?! 
> ОДЕССА НЕ является ГОРОДОМ-КУРОРТОМ!


 Я смотрю, в этой теме Вы специализируетесь на голословных утверждениях. Загляните ка сюда: 



> КАБІНЕТ МІНІСТРІВ УКРАЇНИ 
> 
> 
> *П О С Т А Н О В А* 
> *від 28 грудня 1996 р. N 1576* 
> *Київ* 
> 
> 
> Про затвердження переліку населених 
> ...


 Надеюсь, Одессу Вы в нем найдете самостоятельно.

----------


## Мыкола

Доброго времени суток!




> +1 на 7-9 и 12-13 апреля


 Я не против. Но ведь есть еще некоторые организационные вопросы, которые необходимо уладить. Да и людей надо сагитировать. А 22-23 - еще и день весеннего солнцестояния. По-моему это хороший знак. А в апреле - получается что мы подготовим склоны для будущих "майских шашлыков"... Вобщем я считаю, что затягивать не стоит.
Ребята, если есть у кого-нибудь возможности подключить перечисленные выше партии и организации - продвигайте эту идею. Давайте определимся с максимально удобной датой - и тогда уже начнем развертывать действия.
Да, может стоит организовать отдельную ветку форума посвященную акции "Підключи друга"?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Может заставим Гурвица посадить дерево?


 Пока он их только вырубает.
Думаете эдика можно заставить действовать вразрез с его жизненными принципами?

----------


## Marketer

> Надеюсь, Одессу Вы в нем найдете самостоятельно.[/FONT]


 Спасибо и от меня и от МИхаников :smileflag:

----------


## koliaodessa

Оставьте Лузановку людям!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Оставьте Лузановку людям!


 Мэрия и намерена оставить ее людям.
Только не всем а исключительно жильцам новых небоскребов.
И кому нужны эти противные парки, в которых только отвратительные козы и пасутся?
И вообще если бы не вредное население, которое не ценит усилий мэрии и лично самого эдички одесса уже давно стала бы туристической Меккой.

----------


## Мата_Ф

> Оставьте Лузановку людям!


    Щас! Вы вообще то к кому обращаетесь?  К депутатам горсовета, проголосовавшим за стр-во стадиона в Лузановке? Депутат Рондин оправдывал это строительство. Столько и столько мол денег придёт в город.
  А сам в это время строит что- то на склонах. Надпись на строительном заборе ,,Рондин, нафиг с пляжа!,, Вот так пока на каждом заборе не напишут : Кивалов, Крук, Рондин.
   А некоторые форумчане предлагают с кулёчками мусор собирать. Предлагаю и строительный мусор собирать и машинам со стройки колёса мыть :smileflag:  Есть коммунальные службы, с них и требовать надо.
    Все накинулись на мэра. А кто принимал решения на сессиях? Возможно на заборах надо клеить решения сессии типа : строительство ведётся по решению депутатов и  фамилии... Прав Спивак- необходимо менять систему выборов.

----------


## Nee-san

> Может заставим Гурвица посадить дерево?


 На эту тему есть старый советский анекдот "... а где вы видели еврея с лопатой?"  :smileflag: ))

Поддерживаю акцию по уборке. Обязательно буду. Любые выходные.

----------


## JN

> Спасибо и от меня и от МИхаников


 От Вас понятно за что. А вот за что от Михаников, не понятно. Ссылки на эти документы фигурировали в деле, которое вела против них прокуратура. Что, во время процесса Миханики не знакомились с документами? Нет, оно и понятно, деньги есть - ума не надо. Или что Вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## Jaak Logus

В сегодняшнем номере газеты "15 минут" на стр. 4 размещена заметка "Одесситов склоняют к строительству", в которой просто констатируют факт проведения акции протеста в районе санатория Россия.

----------


## JN

Уже человека четыре подходило к нам под "Россией" и говорили, что за забором, на рондинской строечке, находилась братская могила с памятным знаком. Я, чесно говоря этого не знаю. Кто может уточнить, прояснить эту ситуацию?

----------


## donich

Не знаю, звучала ли здесь такая идея, так что могу повториться. 

У кого есть возможность распечатать в неск. экземплярах на цветном принтере рисунок http://www.hi-raise.com/images/healthcenter.jpg и наклеить на забор, которым обнесена стройка. Можно также распечатать крупно текст выдержки из закона о стометровой зоне. Это должно привлечь внимание бОльшего числа прогуливающихся по трассе здоровья.

----------


## Aleksey-11

Сам точно прийду.
А исполкомы и сессии нужно показывать в прямом эфире.
Тогда люди будут точно знать кто, за что голосовал, и кто, что поддерживал.
С обязательной возможностью досрочного отзыва депутата.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

сегодня,на канале ,,дом,,секретарь городск.орг.-ции ПР на предложение ведущей прямого эфира,ответил-Это нецелеобразно!

----------


## Desdichado

> Уже человека четыре подходило к нам под "Россией" и говорили, что за забором, на рондинской строечке, находилась братская могила с памятным знаком. Я, чесно говоря этого не знаю. Кто может уточнить, прояснить эту ситуацию?


 Не могу подтвердить этого, но что-то вроде памятного знака там, ВОЗМОЖНО, и было. Смутно что-то припоминаю. Кстати, мне кажется, на той поляне, где строит Рондин, снимался эпизод фильма "Зеленый фургон" - тот эпизод, где Красавчик приходит на стадион и встречается со своей старой футбольной командой.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Уборку лучше делать 22-23 марта, а лучше - даже раньше.

----------


## Dobermann

> Уже человека четыре подходило к нам под "Россией" и говорили, что за забором, на рондинской строечке, находилась братская могила с памятным знаком. Я, чесно говоря этого не знаю. Кто может уточнить, прояснить эту ситуацию?


 Да, там была братская могила, с табличкой, стояла прямо над обрывом. Но ее (холмик с табличкой) убрали года 2-3 назад.

----------


## Desdichado

За УБОРКУ!

----------


## seredag

Кто про что , а я опять про сквер по Левитана: когда наша инициативная группа стала собирать подписи против строительства  (кстати мы их собрали меньше чем за месяц не сходя с места - стояли в палатке возле сквера со 2 октября по 1 ноября 2007года  - более 6 000 подписей!!!) городские власти и Киевская райадминистрация писала нам, что сквер грязный, неухоженный, а застройщик все сделает красиво и благоустроит зеленую зону. В ответ на это мы провели три субботника. КП Горзелентрест на все субботники присылал нам машину для вывоза мусора и предоставлял грабли, лопаты, метлы. Мы собрали столько мусора, что они все увезти не смогли. Но мы предупредили их, если не уберут мусор - повыбрасываем нафиг все на дорогу по Левитана или по Королева. Еще вариант - принести мешки с мусором к Горсовету :smileflag:

----------


## koliaodessa

Рондин то же туда же!
а как хорошо начинал свою карьеру!
ФУ!

----------


## rollin12

крест там точно был... 

пс: я на том пляже встречал рассвет  на выпускном...

----------


## Gelo

С удовольствием приму участие в уборке, сегодня рассказал 2 друзьям - они не против  :smileflag:

----------


## AndreyAI

От парка Шевченко на верхней части склонов очень много мусора, тонны! Такое впечатление, что есть "указание" дворникам не убирать там, а наоброт скидывать туда весь мусор.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Кто-то выше в топе сказал: мы уберем склоны и подготовим их для маевок и шашлыков. Согласен на все 100%.

По сабжу: на участке, где ведется строительство, в октябре прошлого года успели поснимать кино про годы гражданской войны 20-х годов.

----------


## Destin

> От парка Шевченко на верхней части склонов очень много мусора, тонны! Такое впечатление, что есть "указание" дворникам не убирать там, а наоброт скидывать туда весь мусор.


 Да, таким способом легче обосновать "необходимость" отдать склоны под застройку и "благоустройство" доброму инвестору.

Что касается уборки, то эту акцию надо провести под лозунгом - "Позор городским властям!"  Пригласить СМИ, организовать митинг и показать это все по ТВ. Можно еще сбор подписей продолжить. Только акцию эту заранее спланировать, объявить по ТВ в газетах и назначить на воскресенье - в это время на ТЗ полно народу.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А что происходит на кортах под стадионом "Динамо", кто-то в курсе? Вроде бы, только были корты и уже нет ничего, даже забора и здания, только пятно на земле? Не начало ли это расчистки миханиками выделеннй им земли?

----------


## Jaak Logus

Ter-Petrosyan Я был там в субботу, видно как посрывали старый асфальт никаких работ далее не проводится. Пока...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я предлагаю в воскресенье 23 марта убрать как можно больше территории. Из инвентаря нам понадобится совсем немного - несколько граблей да пакеты для мусора. Пару рабочих перчаток и пакеты, я думаю, каждый себе сам может купить. Грабли, если у кого есть - тоже можно взять свои. 

Кроме того, на 23 марта я разошлю информацию в несколько общественных организаций и в некоторые СМИ о том, что мы будем делать. Destin'а попрошу подать заявку в горзелетрест или куда надо о том, что мы будем проводить субботник.

----------


## maxx™

> Не знаю, звучала ли здесь такая идея, так что могу повториться. 
> 
> У кого есть возможность распечатать в неск. экземплярах на цветном принтере рисунок


 Могу распечатать, и в субботу привезти в Одессу.
Только клея чтоб приклеить у меня нет.

----------


## sserg18

> Да, там была братская могила, с табличкой, стояла прямо над обрывом. Но ее (холмик с табличкой) убрали года 2-3 назад.


 Да, подтверждаю! Была там Братская могила!
мы там пили нечёкаясь!

По-моему был памятник жертвам фашизма?!

----------


## Destin

> Могу распечатать, и в субботу привезти в Одессу.
> Только клея чтоб приклеить у меня нет.


 А можешь распечатать крупным планом (60см х 90см) вот такую листовку:

----------


## Оппонент

А я снова  про свое! Французский бульвар 60, это правая сторона улицы, а стройка ниже трассы здоровья по левой стороне . Как это может быть? Кто такие адреса придумывает?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да, там была братская могила, с табличкой, стояла прямо над обрывом. Но ее (холмик с табличкой) убрали года 2-3 назад.


 Я тоже помню этот монументик в виде усеченного конуса из центроа которого возвышался бетонный столбик.
Получается, что стройка осуществляется на месте захоронения.
Никто не в курсе, что это была за могила?

----------


## Мыкола

> Я предлагаю в воскресенье 23 марта убрать как можно больше территории. Из инвентаря нам понадобится совсем немного - несколько граблей да пакеты для мусора. Пару рабочих перчаток и пакеты, я думаю, каждый себе сам может купить. Грабли, если у кого есть - тоже можно взять свои. 
> 
> Кроме того, на 23 марта я разошлю информацию в несколько общественных организаций и в некоторые СМИ о том, что мы будем делать. Destin'а попрошу подать заявку в горзелетрест или куда надо о том, что мы будем проводить субботник.


 Большое спасибо!
Мы у себя разместили информацию о этом мероприятии:

http://shnurcki.narod.ru/notes.html

----------


## maxx™

> А можешь распечатать крупным планом (60см х 90см) вот такую листовку:


 Максимум А3. У меня не типография, а просто принтера.

----------


## Тигран

> Уже человека четыре подходило к нам под "Россией" и говорили, что за забором, на рондинской строечке, находилась братская могила с памятным знаком. Я, чесно говоря этого не знаю. Кто может уточнить, прояснить эту ситуацию?


 Таки да, там находился памятник..((

----------


## Тигран

> А я снова  про свое! Французский бульвар 60, это правая сторона улицы, а стройка ниже трассы здоровья по левой стороне . Как это может быть? Кто такие адреса придумывает?


 Меня это тоже беспокоит... Есть что-то вроде стандарта, что нумерация улиц начинается от Моря..... Как у самого Моря может быть номер 60, вместо 1го...???!!! Это к главному архитектору Одессы надо....

----------


## Скрытик

> Меня это тоже беспокоит... Есть что-то вроде стандарта, что нумерация улиц начинается от Моря..... Как у самого Моря может быть номер 60, вместо 1го...???!!! Это к главному архитектору Одессы надо....


 Посмотри по 2гис все поймешь...

----------


## Albes

> Меня это тоже беспокоит... Есть что-то вроде стандарта, что нумерация улиц начинается от Моря..... Как у самого Моря может быть номер 60, вместо 1го...???!!! Это к главному архитектору Одессы надо....


 Стандарта нет. Но в Одессе было такое градостроительное правило "по молчаливому соглашению" еще с момента начала ее застройки.
Хотя советские архитекторы умудрились и его проигнорировать. Яркий тому пример - ул. Черняховского.

----------


## maxx™

> Стандарта нет. Но в Одессе было такое градостроительное правило "по молчаливому соглашению" еще с момента начала ее застройки.
> Хотя советские архитекторы умудрились и его проигнорировать. Яркий тому пример - ул. Черняховского.


 Находящаяся рядом с ней Пионерская более яркий пример. Гостиница Юность -  32 и максимальный номер.

----------


## Скрытик

> Стандарта нет. Но в Одессе было такое градостроительное правило "по молчаливому соглашению" еще с момента начала ее застройки.
> Хотя советские архитекторы умудрились и его проигнорировать. Яркий тому пример - ул. Черняховского.


 А при чем тут советские архитекторы к Французскому бульвару?

----------


## odessit_2007

А кто знает что-либо об этой организации http://www.seu.ru/projects/odessa/chronika/vypiska.htm

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Реальных результатов ее деятельности чего-то не видно.

----------


## JN

> Реальных результатов ее деятельности чего-то не видно.


 Результатов деятельности СоЭС не видно?
А чьи тогда видно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Albes

> А при чем тут советские архитекторы к Французскому бульвару?


 Не к Бульвару, а к нумерации домов.

----------


## m-ilya

> Реальных результатов ее деятельности чего-то не видно.


 Ну ничего себе, да ЭКО, НАДО получает  просто неоценимую помощь от СоЭС! Это самый искренний союзник, абсолютный единомышленник.

----------


## Андрей12

Сообщили,что от Лесков до Вапнярки пройти к морю практически негде,за 16 станцией творится что-то неладное,да и Лузановскому побережью хана по всей видимости....Война ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Скоро мере пересичному одесситу будут показвать только в кино

----------


## zagogulinka

> Реальных результатов ее деятельности чего-то не видно.


 Есть в городе пара-тройка полусумашедших пенссионеров. котрые варятся в собственном соку и думают , что кто-то обращает на них внимание. А реально - это плод их больноговоображения

----------


## zagogulinka

Давайте вернемся к теме субботника. Надо уточнить место сбора, время. Я думаю, что все могут напечатать по 30-40 листовок и расклеить их в своем районе

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Давайте вернемся к теме субботника. Надо уточнить место сбора, время. Я думаю, что все могут напечатать по 30-40 листовок и расклеить их в своем районе


 Может быть целесообразнее соираться не около Глечика а рядом с начавшимся строительством под сан. Россия?
Одновременно привлечем внимание к незаконной и подлой застройке

----------


## Destin

Предлагаю сначала определиться с датой проведения акции. Затем определиться с какого места начнем уборку. Учитывая большую протяженность склонов, понятно, что за один день не управимся. Поэтому предлагаю провести месячник по уборке склонов, начиная с 16 марта (воскресенье) и так каждое воскресенье - 23 марта, 30 марта. Если кто-то не сможет в одно воскресенье, то, наверняка, у него будет возможность в следующее. А сбор назначить на ТЗ под санаторием Россия, где проводится сбор подписей.

----------


## Мыкола

Так собственно а что тут определяться? 22-23 числа собираемся и убираем. Если дело пойдет - тогда действительно можно собраться и на следующие выходные...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я лично могу только по воскресеньям, ибо работаю 6 дней в неделю.

16-го будет неплохо. Но это будет, скажем так, "пробник". Основные усилиянало направлять на 22-23-е число, тогда же это будет освещаться и в СМИ.

----------


## Тигран

Позволю внести предложение. Видел документальное видео о том как в пентагоне проводили "зачистку", необходимо было подобрать все малейшие детали с поверхности... Предлогаю так же и чистить ТЗ, т.е. все вместе становятся цепочкой по всей ширине склонов и начинают идти, поднимая всё на своём пути. Это даст некоторую объединённость, высокую эффективность...))

----------


## Nee-san

Есть идея распечатать пару-тройку листовок и занести на работу сослуживцам. Те в свою очередь родным и знакомым и дальше по цепочке.
Начинать надо с середины и расходиться в разные стороны (если позволит количество пришедших) так получится больше охват. На счет цепочки тоже была идея, но возможно что будут участки где это не надо или невозможно. Мне кажется что группами по 2-5 человек. Где надо идут цепочкой, где надо кучкой разгребают завал.
весь мусор можно собрать в несколько "курганов" и показать под чем "хоронят" склоны.
Толковый юрист должен составить обращение в мэрию и в ходе мероприятия собрать подписи. Содержание обращения: 1. почему не убираются склоны? 2. Почему не выполняются первые два пункта предвыборной кампании имени Гурвица. 3. В срочном порядке остановить работы на склонах.

И возможно такое же обращение сразу или в прокуратуру или в Киев.
P.S. может еще обратиться в ГринПис????
P.P.S. если найдутся энтузиасты у которых "запала" хватит больше чем на 2-3 часа то неплохо было бы организовать перерыв с горячим чаем, может кто-то тех кто близко живет поможет с кипяточком?

----------


## Nee-san

> Может быть целесообразнее соираться не около Глечика а рядом с начавшимся строительством под сан. Россия?
> Одновременно привлечем внимание к незаконной и подлой застройке


 ""Россию"" итак уже потихоньку раскручивают, сегодня по АТВ поднимали и эту тему. Были кадры со стройки. а если на акцию придет хотя бы сотня людей идти в одном направлении будет неудобно.

----------


## Мыкола

Да, касательно застройки. Вот что пишет вчерашний номер "Одесского вестника" (№56-57 от 06/03/08):

http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/stats/2427/

И вот тоже интересная статья:

http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/stats/2428

----------


## Aleksey-11

Давайте сначала соберемся.
А как убирать определимся на месте.

----------


## Destin

Так как необходимо проинформировать как можно большее количество людей об акции по уборке склонов, предлагаю вот такой вариант листовки. Каждый может распечатать и распространить среди своих друзей и знакомых. Если есть замечания, возражения - прошу высказываться.

                                        ОДЕССИТЫ! 


   Прикрываясь «отсутствием денег» в городском бюджете на поддержание приморских склонов в надлежащем порядке, городские власти  довели их состояние до плачевного.   

   Большое количество мусора, скопившегося на территории склонов, позволяет городским властям постоянно поднимать вопрос о привлечении инвестора, который за свой счет произведет их благоустройство. В замен они предоставляют инвестору право застраивать склоны по своему усмотрению.  Застройка склонов приведет к уничтожению одного из красивейших парков  «Юбилейный», деревья которого, безусловно, являются «легкими» города, излюбленным местом прогулок и отдыха горожан.

   Мы начинаем акцию по очистке склонов от мусора, так как надеяться на благоразумие и помощь властей не приходится.

   Призываем всех одесситов и гостей города принять участие в нашем общем и нужном деле. 

   Сбор участников акции – в восресенье 16 марта в 12.00 на Трассе здоровья, ориентир - санаторий «Россия», Французский бульвар, 60.

        При себе желательно иметь перчатки и мешки для сбора мусора.


       Сохраним парк, склоны и Трассу здоровья для нас и будущего наших детей!

----------


## Desdichado

> Да, касательно застройки. Вот что пишет вчерашний номер "Одесского вестника" (№56-57 от 06/03/08):
> 
> http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/stats/2427/
> 
> И вот тоже интересная статья:
> 
> http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/stats/2428


 Авторам статей - темную! Прошу голосовать, товарищи. Кто за?

----------


## rollin12

Дестин, отлично написано. особенно про благоразумие

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Может, время перенести на 13.00 ? В остальном - полностью согласен.

----------


## JN

*Как мы сегодня погостили у Рондина.
*Сегодня, уже третье воскресенье, как активисты ЭКО, НАДО, и присоединившиеся волонтеры, выходим собирать подписи под письмом Президенту, в Генпрокуратуру, и далее вниз по инстанциям, к строечке под санаторием "Россия", в водоохранной зоне. Но сегодняшнее посещение было особенным. Только мы собрались повесить наш лозунг против застройки прибрежных склонов на заборчик, как появились охранники - люди в форме охранного агентства "Легион" и стали, практически физически, нам препятствовать. Сначала их было двое, потом четверо, потом  шестеро. И далее они прибывали. Они приезжали на машинах с надписями что-то там про правопорядок к шлагбауму возле спуска, а оттуда приходили пешком. Замечательно они выстроились вдоль забора, чтоб на нем не писали про Рондина, про депутатов, чтоб на нем не развешивали плакаты и листовки. Не нравится нашим "мешкам" что их открыто называют пи.... И вот, впервые за два года акций
по защите склонов, напротив жителей Одессы стояли мудаки с пристегнутыми палками. Надо отдать должное одесситам, никто особенно не испугался. Когда охрана попыталась сорвать повешенный ранее лозунг, вмешались просто проходящие мимо одесситы. Вмешались активно, открыто возмущаясь.
Организаторы акции решили не провоцировать боевых действий, и перенесли плакаты напротив, развесив их на деревьях. Вообще все это выглядело, как тупая провокация. А чего, собственно от них ждать, когда жопа вот-вот загорится.
Так мы и провели несколько часов. Мы собирали подписи, а мудаки с палками и рациями охраняли забор. Подписи собирались хорошо, лучше чем прошлый раз, когда "легионов" не было. Только гуляющие одесситы, недобро косились на подпирающих забор, и говорили о том, вилы точить уже пора.
Уже когда мы ушли с ТЗ, поднялись к входу в санаторий "Россия", мы увидели стоящую перед шлагбаумом строительную машину, я в них не разбираюсь, ни что-то для загонки свай. Она просто стояла, без водителя. И мы поняли, что те несколько часов, что мы собирали подписи, эти скоты не решились спустить технику на ТЗ, опасаясь реакции гуляющих горожан.
Нам понравилось, г.Рондин, присылайте к нам еще ваших "правопорядков".
А еще мы составили обо всем этом актец, который пойдет куда надо. Кстати, активисты, посетившие Колокольникова, говорят, что он абсолютно не в курсе того, что там делается. Точно, как Глазырин не знал ничего о строительстве Кемпински. :smileflag:

----------


## Albes

> *Как мы сегодня погостили у Рондина.
> ...*


 Кинь мне на редакционный адрес скан актика и скан обращения.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вернусь к нашей уборке. Предлагаю начать в воскресенье, 16-го, в 13.00 на месте строительства под санаторием "Россия".

----------


## Aleksey-11

ok!

----------


## Jaak Logus

Ветка должна знать "героев" в лицо
http://www.odessa.ua/council/members/1528

----------


## Ginger

08.90 - 09.91 - штукатур кооператива "Берег"
 10.91 - 02.93 - директор брокерской конторы Фирма "НИКА"

Вот это уж карьерный рост!!!Тьфу......

Скажите пжалста для тех, кого тут давно не было - подписи каждое воскресенье собирают?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, каждое воскресенье.

----------


## JN

> Скажите пжалста для тех, кого тут давно не было - подписи каждое воскресенье собирают?


 Под этим документом уже не будем собирать, на неделе отправим. Если очень хотите подписаться, пишите в личку УЖЕ.

----------


## m-ilya

> Скажите пжалста для тех, кого тут давно не было - подписи каждое воскресенье собирают?


 Лучше всего, дополнительно уточнять в пятницу - субботу.
Будем собирать подписи под письмами в другие инстанции.

----------


## Dobermann

> 08.90 - 09.91 - штукатур кооператива "Берег"
>  10.91 - 02.93 - директор брокерской конторы Фирма "НИКА"
> 
> Вот это уж карьерный рост!!!Тьфу......


 Не забывайте какие события произошли в августе 91го  Ведь тогда и начался "период первоначального накопления капитала"...

----------


## It was...

> Вернусь к нашей уборке. Предлагаю начать в воскресенье, 16-го, в 13.00 на месте строительства под санаторием "Россия".


 Это уже точная дата проведения или может что-то изменится?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если никто не выскажет иного мнения, то это точные время и место.

----------


## Chemik

> Вернусь к нашей уборке. Предлагаю начать в воскресенье, 16-го, в 13.00 на месте строительства под санаторием "Россия".


 Постараюсь присоединиться.
Совет: при сборе мусора удобно использовать палку с прикреплённым на конце длинным гвоздём. Кто-то сможет принести на место гвозди 150-200мм? Сойдёт для крепления изолента?!

----------


## Nee-san

я принесу. думаю штук 30 хватит?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Творческий запал внушает уважение и восхищение. так много желающих привести склоны в порядок. Однако сколько человек реально оторвется от мониторов и прийдет выполнять не особенно приятную работу?

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> *Как мы сегодня погостили у Рондина.
> *


 Рондин, конечно, продался Гурвицу с потрахами. Так защищает его в своих выступлениях, так защищает...Хотя тут конечно надо еще разобраться кто кому продался. Смешно было бы предполагать, что Гурвиц не в доле с каждого проданного участка земли на склонах. Акцию поддерживаю полностью. Надо только конечно же по времени договориться. Рондин на фиг с пляжа! Гурвиц на фиг из Одессы! (Тем более, что ему это сделать будет легко и просто: до сих пор на съемной квартире живет).

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> я принесу. думаю штук 30 хватит?


 Хватит, конечно. Еще штук 25 останется.
 Судя по явке на ТЗ к сан. Россия, куда в воскресный день сумело собраться человек 7 - 8, слишком много желающих собирать мусор на склонах не предвидется.
Как-то все у нас вяло и пофигистично. 
И без всякой веры в свои силы.

----------


## m-ilya

> Хватит, конечно. Еще штук 25 останется.Судя по явке на ТЗ к сан. Россия, куда в воскресный день сумело собраться человек 7 - 8, слишком много желающих собирать мусор на склонах не предвидется. Как-то все у нас вяло и пофигистично. И без всякой веры в свои силы.


 Тихон Петрович, совершенно согласен.
ИМХО,  Говорить о дате проведения воскресника рано. Пока не собралась инициативная группа, которая лично, а не за мониторами, встретившись, не оговорит все нюансы организации мероприятия, успех акции будет вызывать сомнения. Поэтому повторю уже озвученное кем-то выше предложение:
каждый, кто хочет участвовать в оргкомитете, пусть об этом напишет, при этом человек должен осознавать, что таковое участие предполагает наличие некоторого свободного времени. После определения состава оргкомитета, нужно встретиться лично для подтверждения действительного, а не виртуального участия. Там же на месте обсуждаются все вопросы, составляется план действий, расписываются задачи каждого участника оргкомитета, и наконец, выработанные положения обнародуются на форуме. По крайней мере, лично мне кажется, что так будет эффективнее, но может я и не прав, в любом случае буду участвовать в уборке. 



> …. и прийдет выполнять не особенно приятную работу?


 И кстати, насчет неприятности этого процесса, можно воспринимать это как тренинг. Задача тренинга научится не комплексовать. Это на самом деле психологический тренинг. Выполняя подобные действия, вы избавляетесь от комплексов, приобретаете большую свободу,  и как ни странно, уверенность в себе. Правда, не у всех получается, но большинство действительно чувствуют положительный результат. Хочется добавить, что подобную же пользу можно извлечь,  раздавая листовки. Собирать подписи, тоже небольшой тренинг, но менее действенный, чем раздача листовок. Ну и конечно, если человек изначально не комплексует по поводу уборки мусора в публичных местах, то для таких людей подобная акция никак не тренинг, а просто акция гражданской солидарности.
Главное не забыть прихватить с собой пару перчаток. Ну а по поводу пакетов, надо собирать мусор в двойной пакет, иначе есть вероятность, что он порвется. Количественно, мусора раз в десять раз больше, чем кажется на первый взгляд, так что пакетов надо много.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

В европейских странах вообще считается совершенно нормальным когда люди не зависимо от образования и общественного положения совершенно бесплатно убирают побережье после разливов нефти, например. Так же точно нужно воспринимать это и нам. Нет совершенно ничего зазорного в том, что бы воспитанным и культурным людям убрать мусор, накиданый хамами и бычьем бескультурным на беззащитных, рассматриваемых мэрией только как средство зарабатывания денег, склонах.
Но уверяю вас - на это благородное мероприятие прийдет до обидного мало людей.
Почему? я не знаю.

----------


## Олег.Л

Как бы не относиться к  гаранту,но его указы удивительно хорошо  ложатся под нашу тему.Сначала по поводу "Озеленения и благоустройства",теперь и этот тоже.Надо использовать ---как фактор невыполнения гурвицем этих распоряжений


Президент призвал прекратить варварскую застройку городов Украины
====

При этом Президент выразил убеждение, "что в нынешнем году все это мы сделаем", поскольку "мы обязаны возобновить исторические символы нашей земли, очистить свое пространство от тоталитарной свалки и в то же время остановить новую варварскую тенденцию: разрушительную застройку уникальных и исторических центров Киева, Львова, Одессы, Ялты и десятков других городов Украины". 

http://rus.newsru.ua/ukraine/09mar2008/barbar.html

----------


## Nee-san

> Хватит, конечно. Еще штук 25 останется.
>  Судя по явке на ТЗ к сан. Россия, куда в воскресный день сумело собраться человек 7 - 8, слишком много желающих собирать мусор на склонах не предвидется.
> Как-то все у нас вяло и пофигистично. 
> И без всякой веры в свои силы.


 Не надо так пессимистично, есть еще люди неравнодушные. Поживем - увидим.

----------


## LedyX

Ваши предложения по вопросу разработки градостроительного обоснования развития рекреационной зоны района пляжа "Отрада" получены и направлены в проектную организацию для учета при дальнейшей разработке градостроительного обоснования.
После завершения разработки градостроительное обоснование будет выставлено на общественное обсуждение, о чем будет оповещено в средствах массовой информации дополнительно. 
                                              Начальник управления В.И. Колокольников.

Я за уборку склонов, но действительно за один день не управится, поэтому  пару воскресений занять и сразу проставить даты, чтоб потом 10 раз листовки не рассылать, кто как сможет в то воскресение и прийдет!

----------


## swenslim

Был в воскресенье на Чкаловском пляже, какое блин убожество. Я все таки за разумную застройку склонов и передачу пляжей в частную собственность.

----------


## Мыкола

> Вернусь к нашей уборке. Предлагаю начать в воскресенье, 16-го, в 13.00 на месте строительства под санаторием "Россия".


 Ребятки!!!
Как же так??? Я понимаю, что не у многих получается 22-23, да еще и в 11 утра, но... Мы уже развернули массовую кмпанию у себя на сайте
http://shnurcki.narod.ru/notes.html
Создана инициативная группа, ведется разъяснительная работа на рабочих местах!
Пожалуйста, давайте не будем переносить уборку!  Тем более, что погода немного подмочила планы...

----------


## Dema

> Был в воскресенье на Чкаловском пляже, какое блин убожество. Я все таки *за разумную застройку с*клонов и передачу пляжей в частную собственность.


 А в каких единицах "разумность" определять? Бывает, знаешь-ли и кипящий разум.

----------


## Destin

> Ребятки!!!
> Как же так??? Я понимаю, что не у многих получается 22-23, да еще и в 11 утра, но... Мы уже развернули массовую кмпанию у себя на сайте
> http://shnurcki.narod.ru/notes.html
> Создана инициативная группа, ведется разъяснительная работа на рабочих местах!
> Пожалуйста, давайте не будем переносить уборку!  Тем более, что погода немного подмочила планы...


 Предложение Кайзера - оптимальное. Начинаем 16 марта в 13.00. Сбор на ТЗ внизу санатория Россия. Желательно также провести уборку - 23 и 30 марта, в то же время, сбор там же. Шнурки, не беспокойтесь - мусора на всех хватит  :smileflag: 
П.С. Предлагаю Кайзеру обеспечить СМИ.

----------


## Мыкола

> Предложение Кайзера - оптимальное. Начинаем 16 марта в 13.00. Сбор на ТЗ внизу санатория Россия. Желательно также провести уборку - 23 и 30 марта, в то же время, сбор там же. Шнурки, не беспокойтесь - мусора на всех хватит 
> П.С. Предлагаю Кайзеру обеспечить СМИ.


 А если не хва-а-а-а-а-ати-и-и-ит???....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если на всех не хватит мусора 16-го - то за неделю нагадят. 
На самом деле если получится пройти цепочкой от Аркадии до Ланжерона - то работы с головой будет.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Если на всех не хватит мусора 16-го - то за неделю нагадят. 
> На самом деле если получится пройти цепочкой от Аркадии до Ланжерона - то работы с головой будет.


 мусора хватит на всех и еще очень много останется. 
Я каждую весну убираю в палисаднике под своим балконом, поскольку у ЖЭКов-ДЕЗов-ЧП-СП и пр. никогда в последнее десятилентие не доходили руки до таких пустяков как оборка придомовых территорий. В прошлом году с участка прблизительные размеры которого 15Х40 м. я собрал граблями кучу высотой около метра и метра 2 в диаметре. Соседи при этом с деликатным интересом наблюдали из-за шторок. Из всего дома не вышел больше никто. 
С 200 гектаров можно собрать просто сотни тонн мусора. 
Так далеко энтузиазм форумных писателей едва ли простирается.

----------


## m-ilya

> ....С 200 гектаров можно собрать просто сотни тонн мусора. Так далеко энтузиазм форумных писателей едва ли простирается.


 Мы втроем убирали "собачий" пляж в течении примерно двух часов. Кульки с мусором высотой чуть выше колена примерно 60 см, и количеством не менее 15-ти складывали у обочины трассы здоровья. позже на пляже поставили бочки для мусора - что явно удобней, чем тащить кульки наверх к трассе да и мусора после первой уборки за неделю скапливалось меньше.
Экстраполируя 15 кульков с "собачки", на территорию всего парка...
Человек сто за пару дней, наверное, справятся.
Только мне кажется, что нас будет гораздо меньше.

----------


## Олег.Л

m-ilya 
----
Бочки значит ваша работа...молодцы!,только под менталитет наших "отдыхающих" надо не 3шт а как мин.штук 10,и все равно не поможет -(( Основная масса людей предпочитает гадить на месте.
Там все время ходит мужичек-уборщик,вроде что-то делает,а толку никакого абсолютно....

----------


## Desdichado

На уборку, считаю, нужно обязятельно позвать ТВ (лучше всего, думаю, - "ГРАД"). И пусть снимут, сколько придет людей, и покажут это по телевизору (а придет, конечно, не много людей). И, может быть, таким образом удастся как-то пристыдить жителей города.

ЗЫ: Я готов участвовать в инициативной группе.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

ГРАД я позову. Также постараюсь обеспечить корреспондентов нескольких газет.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ГРАД я позову. Также постараюсь обеспечить корреспондентов нескольких газет.


 Как бы их не оказалось больше, чем нас.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Хех, тогда дадим им грабли :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Мы втроем убирали "собачий" пляж в течении примерно двух часов. Кульки с мусором высотой чуть выше колена примерно 60 см, и количеством не менее 15-ти складывали у обочины трассы здоровья. позже на пляже поставили бочки для мусора - что явно удобней, чем тащить кульки наверх к трассе да и мусора после первой уборки за неделю скапливалось меньше.
> Экстраполируя 15 кульков с "собачки", на территорию всего парка...
> Человек сто за пару дней, наверное, справятся.
> Только мне кажется, что нас будет гораздо меньше.


 Убирать мусор с пляжа (с песка) гораздо проще и легче, чем с местности, поросшей травой и кустарником. Да и мусора в нем (в кустарнике) скрывается не в пример больше. 
Какие вы молодцы, что прибрали Собачий пляж. Я бы участвовал.

----------


## JN

> Мы втроем убирали "собачий" пляж в течении примерно двух часов.


 Это в какой же раз. Если первый, то было раза в три людей больше. И я даже могу их перечислить :smileflag: , но правда в том, что за один раз убрать его не вышло.

----------


## m-ilya

> m-ilya Бочки значит ваша работа ....


 Нет, может я второпях не очень подробно написал, но бочки поставили не мы. Просто их поставили в период проведения нами акций по уборке.

----------


## m-ilya

> Это в какой же раз. Если первый, то было раза в три людей больше. И я даже могу их перечислить, но правда в том, что за один раз убрать его не вышло.


 Я говорю только о том разе, когда я прикинул соотношение ко-ва людей, мусора и времени уборки. В остальных случаях я не вел статистику.

----------


## JN

> Я говорю только о том разе, когда я прикинул


 Выкрутился!

----------


## m-ilya

> Выкрутился!


 Из чего?

----------


## JN

Ребята, все уже почитали infoporn.org.ua, про Пейзажку?
Никто не хочет приступить к "Прямому действию"?

----------


## Regel

Сделал вчера немного фотографий (6 фото. суммарный размер 1 Мб) стройки на пятачке под Россией. На форум не выкладываются. Могу скинуть кому-нибудь из активистов, если конечно надо

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Как бы не относиться к  гаранту,но его указы удивительно хорошо  ложатся под нашу тему.Сначала по поводу "Озеленения и благоустройства",теперь и этот тоже.Надо использовать ---как фактор невыполнения гурвицем этих распоряжений
> 
> 
> Президент призвал прекратить варварскую застройку городов Украины
> ====
> 
> При этом Президент выразил убеждение, "что в нынешнем году все это мы сделаем", поскольку "мы обязаны возобновить исторические символы нашей земли, очистить свое пространство от тоталитарной свалки и в то же время остановить новую варварскую тенденцию: разрушительную застройку уникальных и исторических центров Киева, Львова, Одессы, Ялты и десятков других городов Украины". 
> 
> http://rus.newsru.ua/ukraine/09mar2008/barbar.html


 Если бы его указы еще и исполнялись. Он уперся всего несколько раз по-настоящему, да и то когда речь заходила о странных для реального политика темах типа голодомора.

----------


## Олег.Л

Тихон Петрович
==============
Есть два варианта-либо поступать как в Киеве -самый действенный и оптимальный случай,либо бомбить бумагами киевские инстанции.Лично я за первый вариант.Он обязательно приведет к результату.Но для этого необходимо человек сто,  сознательно готовые ломать забор,подкрепляясь бумагами о незаконности.
===========================



http://www.segodnya.ua/news/926132.html
Прекрасная альтернатива уничтожению склонов....

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Тихон Петрович
> ==============
> Есть два варианта-либо поступать как в Киеве -самый действенный и оптимальный случай,либо бомбить бумагами киевские инстанции.Лично я за первый вариант.Он обязательно приведет к результату.Но для этого необходимо человек сто,  сознательно готовые ломать забор,подкрепляясь бумагами о незаконности.
> 
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/926132.html
> Прекрасная альтернатива уничтожению склонов....


 "Бомбометание" бумагами в Киеве сегодня ровным счетом никого не впечатлит.
"Ломание" забора силами активистов может быть расценено как умышленное уничтожение или повреждение чужого имущества, т.е. деяние, предусмотренное ст. 194 УКУ.
Для осуществления такого рода акций мало сто человек. Это может пройти, когда счет активистов пойдет на тысячи. Впрочем в этом случае действия "ломателей" могут быть квалифицированы по ст. 294 УКУ - Массовые беспорядки, вот только обвинения предъявлять будет сложновато.

А что за киевский сценарий?

----------


## Олег.Л

Тихон Петрович
----
По ссылочке  infoporn.org.ua от  JN(чуть выше)
Под какую статью подпадает засыпка котлована? -))
Надо отдать должное"свидомым" не первый раз уже действуют слаженно и результативно,как пример...

----------


## seredag

Жители Лузановки будут проводить акцию по посадке деревьев и защищать саженцы!!! http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/03/12/162028.html
Таким способом смогли защитить свою придомовую терртиорию года три назад люди с ул.Ильфа и Петрова, где раньше был Торговый центр, а теперь магазин Фуршет. Был уже выкопан котлован, но не охранялся. Люди ночью засыпали котлован и все засадили деревьями. :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/03/09/164300.html
-------
Это неточность ? пляж санатория Одесса или Россия?

----------


## JN

Не обращайте внимания, газеты допускают неточности, как правило. Ничего с этим не поделаешь.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/03/09/164300.html
> -------
> Это неточность ? пляж санатория Одесса или Россия?


 Пляж санатория СБУ "Одесса" находится в непосредственной близости от места стройки, несколько левее.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Тихон Петрович
> ----
> По ссылочке  infoporn.org.ua от  JN(чуть выше)
> Под какую статью подпадает засыпка котлована? -))
> Надо отдать должное"свидомым" не первый раз уже действуют слаженно и результативно,как пример...


 Если бы нас было много, то все статьи нам были бы по-колено.

----------


## DEN

когда будет следущая акция????
вконтакте придупреждение будет ?=)

----------


## ALCHI

Строительство пансионата семейного типа на 16 станции большого фонтана

----------


## It was...

Что-то архитектура этого пансионата ну никак не клеется к одесской... Какое-то очередное инородное тело, по типу Маями и Л.А. Еще и пальмы видны, кхем...0_0

----------


## Chemik

На воскресение вроде дождь обещают. Не хотелось бы убирать в такую погодку как сегодня была...

----------


## zagogulinka

Для того чтобы побороть "власть денег" нужны массовые акции протеста. Надо объединиться всем вместе, невзирая на старые распри. Каждый по отдельности ничего не добьется. Только все вместе и портовики, и Лузановка, и Чубаевка, и склоны... Власти специально пытаются расколоть одесситов, подсовывая "своих" людей в лидеры отдельных групп. "Разделяй и властвуй"  помните, чей лозунг? Не поддавайтесь на провокации. Не верьте никаким депутатам - они все без чести и совести. Туда других не берут...

----------


## m-ilya

Интересно, однако!
http://community.livejournal.com/odessit/1214424.html#cutid1

----------


## Desdichado

> На воскресение вроде дождь обещают. Не хотелось бы убирать в такую погодку как сегодня была...


 Блииин, а если еще и холодно будет, и ручки замерзнут?!

Друзья, давайте как-то серьезней. Какая разница, какая погода. Вопрос-то не шуточный, вроде бы, да?

----------


## 715

В Киеве на склонах есть Аскольдова могила. Так может с Гурвицем на мировую пойти и создать у нас на склонах Бармалееву могилу (избрав Бармалеем нашего города , Гурвица, естественно).
И дело с концом........

----------


## JN

> И дело с концом........


 С фрагментом конца. :smileflag:

----------


## 715

Не возражаю, как кто пожелает. Если согласятся, то элементы оформления меня не интересуют. Могут и "элементы" использовать, хотя , наверное, мумифицировать их придеется...Все равно это будет место для лохов приезжих, а не для одесситов........

----------


## Оппонент

> http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/03/09/164300.html
> -------
> Это неточность ? пляж санатория Одесса или Россия?


 Пляжа санатория Россия на самом деле нет. Там раньше был домик насосной станции для подачи морской воды в санаторий. Он несколько лет стоял полурарушенный, а в 2006 его разобрали окончательно. Слева от стройки находится пляж санатория Одесса. Кстати вчера рыли траншеи вдоль трассы здоровья и между стройкой и территорией  санатория Одесса. Видно для стройки водопровод прокладывают.

----------


## Мыкола

> Блииин, а если еще и холодно будет, и ручки замерзнут?!
> 
> Друзья, давайте как-то серьезней. Какая разница, какая погода. Вопрос-то не шуточный, вроде бы, да?


 Согласен, но снова поднимаю вопрос о том, что изначально уборка планировалась на 22-23/03. Если конечно есть желающие в эти выходные - я думаю это только положительный момент.
Предлагаю просто договориться о следующем. Поскольку народ на 22-23 собирается (во всяком случае я на это надеюсь) возле канатки и Глечыка, то пусть 16 люди собираются под Россией, как и обсуждалось. И тогда получится, то будет охвачена вся ТЗ.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я еще раз повторюсь, что лучше всего - и 16-го, и 22-23-го.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я еще раз повторюсь, что лучше всего - и 16-го, и 22-23-го.


 Целиком поддерживаю. 
Но получается, что занимаясь благородным делом уборки склонов, мы будем лишены возможности даже бледного подобия пикетирования стройки.
Они там совсем расслабятся.

----------


## LedyX

> Целиком поддерживаю. 
> Но получается, что занимаясь благородным делом уборки склонов, мы будем лишены возможности даже бледного подобия пикетирования стройки.
> Они там совсем расслабятся.


 И какой выход вы предлагаете?

----------


## JN

> И какой выход вы предлагаете?


 Я предлагаю снести ее нахер, но для этого надо хоть 500 человек. Где они? Хоть сто! Где они? Кто вы, задающие вопросы?














7

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я предлагаю снести ее нахер, но для этого надо хоть 500 человек. Где они? Хоть сто! Где они? Кто вы, задающие вопросы?


 Отож!!! Лучше 1000. НО, увы, не наберется и 30. 
Пассивность и пофигизм.

Колокол звонит не по мне...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> И какой выход вы предлагаете?


 Выход прост как апельсин.
Надо прийти всем пишущим на форуме к этой долбаной стройке и устроить там настоящую акцию протеста против застройки склонов вообще и в этом конкретном месте в частности.

Вы прийдете?

----------


## It was...

На сайте Вконтакт.ру я в двух группах "Одесситы! Защитим наш город от уничтожения!" и "ША! ОДЕССА ИМЕЕТ СКАЗАТЬ ПАРУ СЛОВ!!!" выставил объявление о субботнике.))
Может это поможет собрать больше людей...

----------


## LedyX

[QUOTE=JN;2440009]Я предлагаю снести ее нахер, но для этого надо хоть 500 человек. Где они? Хоть сто! Где они? Кто вы, задающие вопросы?

 Я та, которая тоже писала предложение Колокольникову, я та, которой не безразлична судьба родного города, я та которая агитирую своих знакомых пойти на уборку склонов и поучаствовать в общем деле, я та, которая сама собираюсь выйти на уборку склонов..... и если я не пишу через сообщение что всем пофиг и никто не прийдет, это не значит что меня нет!
И, кстати, было бы целесообразнее призывать  чтоб народ собрался на защиту родного города, чем писать где вы? Кто вы? и что никто не прийдет и процветает пофигизм! Такими речами можно вообще охоту отбить куда либо идти!

----------


## LedyX

> Выход прост как апельсин.
> Надо прийти всем пишущим на форуме к этой долбаной стройке и устроить там настоящую акцию протеста против застройки склонов вообще и в этом конкретном месте в частности.
> 
> Вы прийдете?


 Мы тут неделю собираемся и договариваемся выйти на уборку склонов, а вы начинаете ставить вопрос что не убирать надо, а пикетировать, вы народ сбиваете с понталыку, так как многие настроились на уборку! 
Я прийду, если не будет дождя, так как собираюсь прийти с маленьким ребенком, которого мне не с кем оставить!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А что нам мешает сначала попикетировать, а потом и поубирать?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Мы тут неделю собираемся и договариваемся выйти на уборку склонов, а вы начинаете ставить вопрос что не убирать надо, а пикетировать, вы народ сбиваете с понталыку, так как многие настроились на уборку! 
> Я прийду, если не будет дождя, так как собираюсь прийти с маленьким ребенком, которого мне не с кем оставить!


 Я имел в виду, что изменение акцентов с пикетирование на уборку очень выгодно застройщикам. И еще, что очень многие пишут, но не приходят.
Впрочем, Вы правы, наверное, не стоит ругаться, нужно собраться всем вместе и сделать то, что будет возможно, стремясь сделать как можно больше.

----------


## m-ilya

Как я понял, сбор завтра в 13,00 возле Рондиновских "берегоукрепительных работ"?
----------------------------------------------------
Сегодня поучаствовал в высадке саженцев в Лузановке. Люди говорят, что с утра ДПС не пустили водовозку (но я что-то не понимаю, почему машина не припарковалась поблизости, а уехала). К 12 подъехала легковушка с бочкой в прицепе, но все равно катастрофически не хватало воды. Слава богу, хоть пошел небольшой дождик. 
----------------------------------------------------
ЭКОвцы сейчас ищут партнеров которые смогут помочь в закупке саженцев для высадки в Юбилейном и обеспечения водой, но это на перспективу, если удастся договорится, с зелентрестом о принятии высаженных деревьев на балланс.

----------


## JN

> Я та, которая


 LedyX, упаси бог, я не хотел Вас обидеть. Раз Вы пишите о себе все это, значит мы, хоть в лицо знакомы. Мой пост был адресован тем, кого я в лицо не знаю. Тем, кто пишет правильные вещи, но не приходит. И этот пост окрашен болью, и может быть, немного, бессилием. Я очень хочу, чтоб нас становилось больше.

----------


## Mario

Знаю, что часть людей, которые не приходят на мирные акции не приходят не потому, что им безразлична судьба города, в котором они живут, а потому, что понимают, что наше депутаско-бюрократическое быдло начхало на подобного рода деятельность. НО! Готовы прийти, если будет действие. Не много прийдёт, но качественно.
Сам уже не раз думал, проезжая мимо, сломать там всё к чертям, только вот в одиночку не попрёшь против 4-6 охранников с дубинками и кучки строителей (да и строители ни при чём - молдаване они, им по боку судьба Одессы, им "насяльника, деньга дай")
Завтра намечается действие?

ЗЫ: не удивлюсь, если завтра с 12.00 будет цепочка из охранников выстроена, кол-вом человек 40-90. У мудаков ведь тоже есть доступ к ресурсам интернет

----------


## m-ilya

> ЗЫ: не удивлюсь, если завтра с 12.00 будет цепочка из охранников выстроена, кол-вом человек 40-90....


 Ни собирать подписи, ни убирать парк они нам не помешают. Они в прошлый раз выставили человек пять, чтоб мы не вешали на их забор наш плакат, и не расписывали забор протестными надписями.

----------


## Mario

Ах) Так эта территория уже одесситами расценивается как частная собственность или даже архитектурный памятник. Ничто нам не запрещает взять и расписать или даже сломать этот забор. Только если это одно из двух вышеприведённых объектов. Тогда вопрос, мы уже согласны с тем, что это частная собственность? Или архитектурный памятник? НА каком основаниии они запрещают?

----------


## JN

Просто, по праву силы. Провоцируют.

----------


## yurace

16 марта 2008 года фото застроек склонов на 10 ст Большого Фонтана

----------


## yurace

Фото застройки между 8 ст Большого Фонтана и Аркадии. 16 марта 2008 год.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Запланированное на сегодня действо таки состоялось.

Сначала форумисты, а также случайные прохожие высказали все, что думают в камеры телекомпании ГРАД.

Потом мы начали убирать. Сразу отмечу, что пришло очень мало народу. Я надеялся, что будет хотя бы человек 20-30, но сегодняшний наплыв народа поверг меня в тихий ужас. Всего нас было в разные моменты времени от 7 до 10 человек. Не более. 

Тем не менее, нам удалось очистить от мусора участок выше Трассы Здоровья от спуска с Французского бульвара до пляжа санатория "Россия". Я лично вытащил несколько разбитых кинескопов от телевизоров (это ж надо было их туда притащить!). Всегр собрали две огромных кучи мусора.

----------


## Desdichado

> Запланированное на сегодня действо таки состоялось.


 Хорошо поработали. Причем никто не упал в обморок от переутомления, никто не стыдился временно возложенной на себя обязанности. Гуляющие одесситы и гости города иногда с удивлением поглядывали на нас, ползающих по склонам и собирающих во множестве разбросанные там пластиковые и стеклянные бутылки из-под пива, водочные, винные бутылки, бутылки из-под шампанского и разноцветные, разнокалиберные упаковки от всяческих закусок. Много битых бутылок, полиэтиленовых кульков. Попадаются упаковки от презервативов, стельки от обуви, очки, пробки от пластиковой тары (!!!они маленькие и их множество великое!!! :smileflag: ). Но больше всего, конечно, бумажек, фантиков, пакетов и бутылок.
Меня прикололо, как некоторые гуляющие, глядя на участников уборки, приговаривали: "Вот молодцы! Надо же!" :smileflag:  Типа, респект нам и уважуха. До чего же все-таки жители города в большинстве своем напоминают зомби. Им даже в голову не приходит, что они сами могут сделать то же самое. Так нет, им на блюдечко положь и дай. Ну, ничего, как говорится, будем увлекать личным примером! :smileflag: 

ЗЫ: Ирония судьбы: нашел пластиковую пробку от какой-то воды с надписью "ЭКО"

----------


## Mario

в 13.12 (извините опоздали) с приятелем никого не обнаружили...
Это вы как, в 13.00 собрались и разбежались по склонам? Так вас много даже получилось в таком случае аж 7-10 человек. И телевидение то у нас до чего дошло - за 2 минуты репортаж снимают.

Честно, "не понимать".

----------


## Desdichado

> в 13.12 (извините опоздали) с приятелем никого не обнаружили...
> Это вы как, в 13.00 собрались и разбежались по склонам? Так вас много даже получилось в таком случае аж 7-10 человек. И телевидение то у нас до чего дошло - за 2 минуты репортаж снимают.
> 
> Честно, "не понимать".


 А где вы с приятелем искали нас?

----------


## Pumik

> в 13.12 (извините опоздали) с приятелем никого не обнаружили...
> Это вы как, в 13.00 собрались и разбежались по склонам? Так вас много даже получилось в таком случае аж 7-10 человек. И телевидение то у нас до чего дошло - за 2 минуты репортаж снимают.
> 
> Честно, "не понимать".


 странно, пришли в пол третьего и всех нашли и убирающих людей и мусор :smileflag:

----------


## JN

> от 7 до 10 человек. Не более.


 Если одновременно, то да. А так я насчитал человек 15, некоторые чередовали уборку со сбором подписей, некоторые ушли раньше, некоторые пришли позже.
Сам я пришел в 13 с небольшим. Реально уборку начали около 14-00, и закончили в 16-с небольшим. Собрали около 40 больших(литров по 80) мешков. Найти нас было легко, если искать под санаторием "Россия" возле забора. :smileflag:

----------


## Mario

Вдоль забора над уже бывшим пляжем санатория "Россия".
Я от силы в лицо знаю с этого форума человек... ну 8.
А забастовка... 10 минут побастовали и пошли убирать.... Радикальненько.
Ладно... Одесситы. Защитили.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Лично я приперся около 13,30... Представители СМИ уже были там. 

Пиар занял около получаса, потом одели перчатки и пошли заниматься делом.

КАК я НЕНАВИЖУ свиней, которые оставляют после себя мусор, и, особенно, битые бутылки.

----------


## JN

> Одесситы. Защитили.


 Mario, Ваши предложения?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот, что сегодня было на склонах.

Стройка


Телевизионщики с ГРАДа берут интервью у человека, которого охранники не пустили на пляж. Причем охрана заявляла, что это частная территория, и к морю тут "никто не пройдет".


На спуске с Французского бульвара идет монтаж каких-то подземных коммуникаций. Скорее всего - водопровода. Кстати, проведение любых коммуникаций в 100-метровой водоохранной зоне категорически запрещено...


Случайно замеченный работник КП "Побережье" убирает территорию вокруг Трассы Здоровья. Убирает плохо, судя по тому количеству мусора, который мы вынесли. 


А это мусор, который мы собрали. Две кучи 80-литровых пакетов для мусора. Тут же один из форумчан.

----------


## LedyX

> странно, пришли в пол третьего и всех нашли и убирающих людей и мусор


 Да! Причем сразу нашли, все навиду были, не заметить нельзя!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ищущий, да найдет.

----------


## LedyX

> Вдоль забора над уже бывшим пляжем санатория "Россия".
> Я от силы в лицо знаю с этого форума человек... ну 8.
> А забастовка... 10 минут побастовали и пошли убирать.... Радикальненько.
> Ладно... Одесситы. Защитили.


 Я вообще никого в лицо незнала, увидела что люди убирают и подошла....... какие проблемы? А вы ожидали что мы с вилами на забор полезем?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Статья в тему.
http://www.selyanin.od.ua/pravda/news.php?extend.1056

----------


## Мыкола

Ребятки! Все кто учавствовал в уборке - МОЛОДЦЫ!!! Будем надеяться, что мероприятие 22-23 пройдет с гораздо большим количеством энтузиастов.




> На сайте Вконтакт.ру я в двух группах "Одесситы! Защитим наш город от уничтожения!" и "ША! ОДЕССА ИМЕЕТ СКАЗАТЬ ПАРУ СЛОВ!!!" выставил объявление о субботнике.))
> Может это поможет собрать больше людей...


 А еще есть группа "Подключи друга - очистим склоны вместе!" 
http://vkontakte.ru/club1861307

----------


## yurace

Ребята! То что Вы убираете склоны-это хорошо...Но Вы устраняете не причину, а следствие...Вы уберёте-придут другие и насорят вновь и ещё больше...Я не вижу, чтобы принимались какие-то  административные и законодательные акты по поводу  больших денежных штрафов за сорение и курение в общественных местах, в том числе и возле моря, на городском, областном и государственном уровнях...реально у нас в городе мэр-это не хозяин...В государстве сорри за выражение на арене цирка крутятся одни и те же клоуны, только меня цвета с голубого на оранжевый, с оранжевого на зелёный и т.д., которые только гребут взятки лопатами и ничего не делают... Милиционеры у нас ловят в кустах мальчиков лет по 15, которым приспичило пойти в кусты, и совсем не замечают мусорящих огромными кучами на том же море...
Для начала предлагаю провести на уровне города хотя бы введение больших штрафов за сорение в общественных местах, и затем осуществить контроль за выполнением этого решения...чтобы оно не только на бумаге осталось...
А так Вы можете до старости убирать склоны, и толку не будет никакого...
Устранять надо причину, а не следствие...

----------


## Оппонент

Сегодня в 9 гулял с собакой по трассе здоровья собранные в кучи пакеты с мусором никто не вывозил. некоторые были уже порванные, и вокруг валялась одноразовая посуда. Странно ведет себя охрана стройки, на писано , что идут работы по укреплению берега, а они людей не пускают мотивируя это тем , что территория частная. :smileflag:  Кто то врет.

----------


## JN

По свидетельству активиста "Отрады", сегодня утром началась вырубка деревьев на склонах за забором, что сврава от пер. Азарова.
Что делать будем, ОДЕССИТЫ???!!!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Надо выходить.

----------


## Petrova

Пришли в  трем но все одно успели насобирать некоторое количество  пакетов.
время 13.00 не удобное.
надо часам к 10-11 начинать...а то дети спать в 13-14 ложаться  :smileflag: 

на следующих выходных тоже придем, тока пораньше надо.

----------


## Petrova

тетньки которые собирали подписи сказали что мусор вывезут..
на счет э того договаривались с кем-то?
а то обидно будет

----------


## Мыкола

> Пришли в  трем но все одно успели насобирать некоторое количество  пакетов.
> время 13.00 не удобное.
> надо часам к 10-11 начинать...а то дети спать в 13-14 ложаться 
> 
> на следующих выходных тоже придем, тока пораньше надо.


 Согласен на счет времени! 22-23 собираемся к 11-00 в трех местах (кому как удобнее) - канатная дорога, "Глечык" и под "Россией".
А вот с вывозом действительно лажа. Есть у кого-нибудь какие-то соображения по этому поводу?

----------


## m-ilya

Как я слышал, договоренность о вывозе мусора была. Давайте подождем, может просто не успели.

----------


## Petrova

два дня в трех местах...ух..))
если выговорите что 16-го было ко времени 7 форумчан...то тут растянуть это на три точки и на два дня, получиться ли?  :smileflag: 

на вопрос "что делать?" даже не знаю...в рабочее время - ничего мы не сделаем. Мож в зелентрест накатать телегу, что рубят...хотя всеж подмазано наверняка..

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Киевляне уже вышли на незаконные стройки.

http://infoporn.org.ua/2008/03/16/akciya_zhovtneva/

----------


## m-ilya

> Согласен на счет времени! 22-23 собираемся к 11-00 в трех местах (кому как удобнее) - канатная дорога, "Глечык" и под "Россией".


 На мой взгляд имеет смысл начать там, где закончили в это воскресенье. То есть сбор под Россией, подписываемся под письмами, и приступаем к уборке. Собирать подписи в трех местах совершенно неудобно, поэтому если будут три места сбора, то собравшиеся не под "россией"  не смогут поставить свою подпись.

----------


## Мыкола

> На мой взгляд имеет смысл начать там, где закончили в это воскресенье. То есть сбор под Россией, подписываемся под письмами, и приступаем к уборке. Собирать подписи в трех местах совершенно неудобно, поэтому если будут три места сбора, то собравшиеся не под "россией"  не смогут поставить свою подпись.


 Возвращаясь к напечатанному. 
Изначально уборка планировалась на 22-23, и местами сбора были назначены канатная дорога и Глечык.  На это сориентировано множество людей, которые, я надеюсь, обязательно придут (ну хоть кака-я-то часть). 
Далее на форуме возникла идея собраться 16-го под Росией. 16-е позади и часть работы сделана.
А сейчас менять место/время или еще что-то - нет резона. Посему, поскольку мы боремся за одно и то же дело, я не думаю что нужно идти вразрез друг другу. Люди (я надеюсь) будут собираться, так пусть собираются там, где им удобней.
Важней ведь результат!

----------


## Petrova

надо бы плакатиков нарисовать видных, потому как масса людей двигающихся по трассе ваще не поняла чего около стройки стоит народ. если б мы не шли целенаправленно к месту встречи, а просто прогуливались - то наверняка прошли бы мимо.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я не просто так настаивал на месте у стройки под "Россией". Это сейчас - самая болевая точка на склонах. И собираться там в максимально возможном числе - это возможность убить двух зайцев: продемонстрировать, что протестующих одесситов много и потом взяться за дело.

----------


## Destin

Договоренность на счет вывоза мусора с КП "Побережье" была. Я лично договаривался. Обещали вывезти в течении понедельника.

----------


## donich

> Согласен на счет времени! 22-23 собираемся к 11-00 в трех местах (кому как удобнее) - канатная дорога, "Глечык" и под "Россией".
> А вот с вывозом действительно лажа. Есть у кого-нибудь какие-то соображения по этому поводу?


 Соображения такие: собранный мусор в кульках закидывать на территорию стройки.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Предлагаю сделать так. Первоначальный сбор сделать в субботу в 11 часов под забором стройки под "Россией". Помитингуем, потом начнем убирать.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще два забора поставили на днях у Трассы Здоровья. Оба рядом со спуском с переулка Вице-адмирала Азарова. 

Первый забор дает нам понять, что так называемая VIP-парковка решила слегка увеличить свою территорию. Второй забор огораживает территорию между тренировочной базой "Черноморца" и вышеупомянутым спуском с Азарова. Тут уже были замечены земляные работы. 

Вполне возможно, в ближайшее время начнут рубить деревья на огороженных территориях.

Чем-то это все напоминает мне Англию 16-17 веков. То, что в исторической литературе называется "огораживанием" - процесс сгона крестьян с земли и превращения этойземли в пастбища для овец. Только у нас все немного по другому: у людей отбирают парки для того, чтобы их застроить. 

Пока писался этот пост, мне позвонили ребята из ЭКО, сказали, что на огороженных участках пилят деревья.

Фоторепортаж у меня в ЖЖ.

----------


## Mario

Продолжаем быть щырыми украйинцямы? "Паны насралы, мы зижралы..." Да что эта уборка, приедут, насрут опять и всё равно им. Депутаты... да они только пузы надрывают со смеху. Подписи. Ну прочтут их в Киеве, подотрутся и в СМИ сделают серьёзные лица. Митинговать не выход. Выход пикетировать - идти к морю, по законному праву с любого места, атому, кто заявит "частная территория", рыло дружно начистить, технику уничтожить и ТОЛЬКО ТАК! Иначе - смех. А так уже ущерб, а это в этой стране понимают. Беспредел?! Нет не беспредел, так как это НАША, ОДЕССКАЯ территория, а не Рондинов Курвицев, Боделанов и т.п..  А собрались, тихо убрали... Ну ёмаё...  Нет слов, одни эмоции.

----------


## Mario

К сожалению, не располагаю средствами, для организации "революции". Не могу платить 50-100грн в день каждому + питание + палатки, кепочки, шарфики и прочее... Тогда да. Массы зашевелились бы, приехали бы даже казаки... и крымские и западэнские... А так... Прости, Одесса, не располагаю(

----------


## JN

> . Выход пикетировать - идти к морю, по законному праву с любого места, атому, кто заявит "частная территория", рыло дружно начистить, технику уничтожить и ТОЛЬКО ТАК!


 Это *здесь* ты соратников ищешь? Да тут народ и на митинг не выходит. Пару человек только. Удивляешь!

----------


## -Ariadna-

Mario, одна надежда на вас, приведите лично человек 10, экипированных по полной и покажите, как надо действовать, на собственном примере, может за вами пойдут и все остальные! Я, например даже собственного мужа организовать не могу, не то что знакомых и друзей. На словах все поддерживают, возмущаются, сочуствуют и ничего. Периодически прихожу одна, постоим, пообщаемся, а ребятки из-за забора свое дело делают.

----------


## Mario

Я ж пишу, что не в состоянии экипировать.
Был бы в состоянии, давно воспользовался личными навыками огневой подготовки.
И опять же, все ждут, пока кто-то что-то сделает за них и для них... 
А всё, что могут сделать 10 человек, приравнивается к терроризму, а никак не массовому протесту.
Мдя

Есть очень простой вариант, для совсем ленивых и неорганизованных одесситов - каждый раз, когда идёте на ТЗ, будьте добры прихватить из дому пакет мусора и бросить его за забор. Если появляется мусор на ТЗ, сетуем на то, что с незаконно-частной территории ведётся загрязнение окружающей среды...

----------


## Рунге

Эта ветка плавно и устойчиво переросла в "Как я стал (ла) дворником на Одесских склонах" или "Улыбаемся и машем" как в мультике пингвины, машем нашим склонам..............................

----------


## Marketer



----------


## Petrova

ну что,я клич среди знакомых кинула, и самих нас 9 человек будет + если повезет, съемочная команда.

Митинг делать будем?

а какие по митингу предложения будут? или организатор уже который берет на себя проведение? 
эх, матюгальник бы и оратора штатного...

опять же, средства борьбы кроме СМИ и митинга есть?

----------


## aaronka

Люди а что слышно про приватизацию земли на фонтане? она вроде закончилась, слышал что теперь могут и будут отбирать не приватизированные участки....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пока что хочу вам сообщить, что 22-го, помимо уборки, будем сажать деревья. Будет в наличии около тысячи саженцев. Место сбора - Трасса Здоровья, около яхтклуба, у лестницы из Кирпичного переулка. Время - с 10 утра.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

20-го марта, в четверг, в районе пл. Думской, 1 (мэрия) с 10.00 состоится общегородская акция протеста против застройки парка. Приглашаются все желающие.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Пока что хочу вам сообщить, что 22-го, помимо уборки, будем сажать деревья. Будет в наличии около тысячи саженцев. Место сбора - Трасса Здоровья, около яхтклуба, у лестницы из Кирпичного переулка. Время - с 10 утра.


 Лопату броть с собой? 
Вода для полива деревьев будет?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Подвоз воды будет. Еще одна лопата никогда не будет лишней. В крайнем случае - станет "орудием пролетариата".

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> 20-го марта, в четверг, в районе пл. Думской, 1 (мэрия) с 10.00 состоится общегородская акция протеста против застройки парка. Приглашаются все желающие.


 Время не особенно удачное - многие будут просто на работе.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Подвоз воды будет. Еще одна лопата никогда не будет лишней. В крайнем случае - станет "орудием пролетариата".


 У меня жуткий грипп, если вылечусь, то неприменно приму участие в посадке деревьев. Жаль, что пикетирование мэрии заплпнировано так скоро.

----------


## Мыкола

Добрый вечер!

Буквально только что сидел на кухне и пил чай . Переглядывая газеты наткнулмя на две любопытнейшие статейки . Очень советую глянуть!

http://odvestnik.com.ua/stats/2526

http://odvestnik.com.ua/stats/2527

----------


## seredag

Просто 20 марта состоится заседание горисполкома, поэтому не лишним будет напомнить городскому руководству, что таки в городе есть еще одесситы

----------


## zagogulinka

Да, статейки можно сказать, знаковые для времени, когда на белое говорят "черное" и наоборот...Фарисеи у власти. Они и с Христом на раз расправились..., а тут Одесса какая-то с ее людишками. А облуга из продажных журналюг, как стая шакалов, тут, как тут, ...  готова облизывать все места своих патронов.Наша тройка лидеров закусила удила; у них на финише приз в миллиард долларов  . Город отдан захватчикам на разграбление .SOS!!!

----------


## m-ilya

> Пока что хочу вам сообщить, что 22-го, помимо уборки, будем сажать деревья. Будет в наличии около тысячи саженцев. Место сбора - Трасса Здоровья, около яхтклуба, у лестницы из Кирпичного переулка. Время - с 10 утра.


 Кайзер, мы можем прочитать статью по ссылке приведенной выше, в  подтверждение слов О.А. которая неоднократно говорила о необходимости легализовать высадку деревьев. Ну что же - глас вопиющего в пустыне.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Почтитал статейки и лишний раз убедился в том, что иные представители четвертой власти на самом деле являются представителями самой древней профессии. Нагло и подло извращают действительность надеясь заморочить людям головы.

----------


## JN

Бл. О собрании собза РАХИТЕКТОРОВ, на котором был, я здесь писал, а вот о высадке деревьев - это ... Марио!!! Дай гранату!!!

----------


## -Ariadna-

Ну просто красавчики! Не санкционированно копать грунт нельзя, а груды мусора равномерно разбрасывать можно! Сегодня возле ул.Черноморской школьники склоны убирали, интересно кто был инициатор? Как в старые добрые времена.

----------


## Олег.Л

---Например, те, которые в эти дни поднимают жители предполагаемых к отселению районов проспекта Шевченко---
------------------
Прекрасное предложение!
Может это людей заставит задуматся,что нельзя по норам сидеть?

----------


## JN

> 20-го марта, в четверг, в районе пл. Думской, 1 (мэрия) с 10.00 состоится


 Если делать акцию протеста на Думской, то к 9-00(лучше раньше) уже все должно стоять, иначе бессмысленно. Депутаты съезжаются к 9-00 и до перерыва не выходят.

----------


## Petrova

блин и как это совмещать с работой...обидно, что поддержать не получиться..причем никому из знакомых которые с удовольствием придут в воскрессение

----------


## Petrova

отличные ссылки по Французскому бульвару, 60

http://www.sokol-law.org/content/view/1500/1/lang,/

http://www.hi-raise.com/healthcenter2.html

----------


## Мыкола

> отличные ссылки по Французскому бульвару, 60
> 
> http://www.sokol-law.org/content/view/1500/1/lang,/


 Жуть...

----------


## Destin

Снято сегодня на месте строительства Hi-Raise там, где проводили уборку склонов в прошлое воскресенье. Мешки с собраным нами мусором убрали.Стройка идет полным ходом.

----------


## Petrova

так и не получила ответа от организаторов (я так понимаю Кайзер в первых рядах) какие планы воскрессение на 11 утра у стройки под Россией(кроме сбора мусора - стройке это пофигу)? Или просто прийти потусоваться под забором? А то я ребят собираю...

----------


## JN

> блин и как это совмещать с работой...обидно,


 Всем обидно, но надо выбирать. Если, при этом все время выбирать работу, то однажды выбора уже и не будет. Но это так, в порядке размышления.

----------


## m-ilya

> Всем обидно, но надо выбирать. Если, при этом все время выбирать работу, то однажды выбора уже и не будет. Но это так, в порядке размышления.


 На самом деле, те кто постоянно работают, тоже могут участвовать например бумагой, клеем для листовок, кто - то проспонсирует печать, так что всегда есть возможность посильно участвовать...

----------


## seredag

Внимание!!!

22 марта в субботу в 10.00 утра начнется также субботник с уборкой склонов и высадкой от 700 до 1000 саженцев деревьев!!! 
Сбор в 10.00 в переулке Вице Адмирала Азарова на спуске к морю. Можно двинуться навстречу друг-другу   - ваша группа от Кирпичного переулка к нашей от переулка Азарова!!! Я думаю будет организован митинг, потому что просили приходить с плакатами или лозунгами в тему. Наша группа по сохранению сквера по ул.Левитана,95 (угол ул.Ак. Королева) будем с нашими банерами, под которыми мы собирали подписи в его защиту. Если не ошибаюсь, участвовать в субботнике будут депутаты из группы "Родина". Поэтому поддержка телеканалов должна быть обеспечена.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Поддержка ТВ будет обязательно. Кому надо - уже сказали. 

Насчет воскресенья. Обычно мы собираемся под стройкой к часу дня.

Я думаю, что оптимальнее всего в субботу будет сконцентрироваться на деревьях, а в воскресенье - на уборке. И, естественно, как можно энергичнее и громче высказывать все, что мы думаем.

----------


## seredag

Сейчас в вечернем выпуске новостей по АТВ было предупреждение о возможных провокациях завтра 20 марта на Думской площади возле горсовета. Ведь была идея устроить пикет т.к. завтра заседение горисполкома. По сообщению журналистов АТВ людей из государственных учреждений - школ, детских садиков принудительно "приглашают" быть завтра на митинге с участием "Справедливой Одессы" и обсуждать какой хороший у нас Генплан!!! Настоящая контратака городской власти!!!
Будут установлены "свободные микрофоны". Если ктото из форумчан будет там завтра прорвитесь к микрофону и попортите им их праздник - сделайте сообщение о предстоящем субботнике - на Думской могут быть и нормальные люди!!!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А разве Спивак уже хорошо отзывается о Генплане?

----------


## seredag

Можно почитать у Справедливой Одессы на сайте как они называют тех горожан, которые против Генплана и всеобщей застройки - они считают, что мы не в состоянии сами отличить пиарщиков от действительно небезразличных к судьбе города одесситов. Извините за пафос... Вот ссылка http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=1

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Сейчас в вечернем выпуске новостей по АТВ было предупреждение о возможных провокациях завтра 20 марта на Думской площади возле горсовета. Ведь была идея устроить пикет т.к. завтра заседение горисполкома. По сообщению журналистов АТВ людей из государственных учреждений - школ, детских садиков принудительно "приглашают" быть завтра на митинге с участием "Справедливой Одессы" и обсуждать какой хороший у нас Генплан!!! Настоящая контратака городской власти!!!
> Будут установлены "свободные микрофоны". Если ктото из форумчан будет там завтра прорвитесь к микрофону и попортите им их праздник - сделайте сообщение о предстоящем субботнике - на Думской могут быть и нормальные люди!!!


 Типичный ход для ЭИГ. Огонь тушат огнем, железо режут железом а нейтрализовать один митинг лучше всего при помощи другого - тщательно подготовленного, распиаренного и щедро проплаченного.
Где уж нам, действующим на общественных началах с ними тягаться?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Можно почитать у Справедливой Одессы на сайте как они называют тех горожан, которые против Генплана и всеобщей застройки - они считают, что мы не в состоянии сами отличить пиарщиков от действительно небезразличных к судьбе города одесситов. Извините за пафос... Вот ссылка http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=1


 Это не сайт Справедливой Одессы. Фридом.од.уа - типично прогурвицевский сайт.

----------


## seredag

Ой! Звиняйте! Почемуто показалось, что СВОБОДНАЯ и СПРАВЕДЛИВАЯ одно и тоже! А то я смотрю по парадным у нас на Таирово раскладывают бесплатно выпуски их газеты и что ни статейка, то в защиту городских властей. А все остальные у них или неграмотные люди или провокаторы!  :smileflag:

----------


## zagogulinka

[QUOTE=seredag;2457657]Внимание!!!

22 марта в субботу в 10.00 утра начнется также субботник с уборкой склонов и высадкой от 700 до 1000 саженцев деревьев!!! 
Сбор в 10.00 в переулке Вице Адмирала Азарова на спуске к морю. Можно двинуться навстречу друг-другу   - ваша группа от Кирпичного переулка к нашей от переулка Азарова!!! QUOTE]
Еще раз уточните место сбора. Кирпичный, Азарова или Санаторий Россия? Может не распыляться , ведь активных людей не так много на самом деле?

----------


## zagogulinka

Еще раз уточните место сбора. Кирпичный, Азарова или Санаторий Россия? Может не распыляться , ведь активных людей не так много на самом деле?

----------


## JN

> Вот ссылка http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=1


 Обратите внимание, статейка закнчивается словами "по законам военного времени", понимаете? Они с нами УЖЕ воюют. А мы?

----------


## zagogulinka

> http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Item  id=1[/url]


 статейка в стиле " лучших " образчиков сталинско-совдеповской  пропаганды с ярлыками и безапелляционными обвинениями. Интересно, кто автор? Уж не сам ли ЭИГ эти тексты редактирует?

----------


## JN

Мне не понятно несколько вещей. Не понятно почему Азарова, почему ВДРУГ, и еще много чего. я бы с большим удовольствием принял участие в сносе одного или нескольких заборов, что своевременней, ибо саженцы еще могут и не прижиться, что сплошь и рядом у нас случается, а вот 40-летние деревья, они точно могли бы жить.
Денег на саженец я найду, и обслужу его правильно - есть кому подсказать, но под пер. Азарова я высаживать саженцы не буду.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я сказал - под Кирпичным, значит - под Кирпичным.

----------


## seredag

Извините, что внесла замешательство в ваши ряды. Я просто дала информацию, что будет проходить еще один субботник на склонах по переулку Азарова. Просто наша группа учавствовала в одной из последних передач  АТВ "Линия фронта", в которой принимали участие инициативные группы разных районов города и в том числе группы "ЭКО" и "НАДО". После передачи активисты обещали поддерживать друг-друга делами и информацией. Этот субботник был задуман еще в конце февраля. Поэтому нашей группе по сохранению сквера по ул.Левитана вчера позвонили несколько депутатов Горсовета и передали сообщение о  дате и месте сбора. 
Поэтому это не значит, что Ваша группа должна поменять свои планы и уйти в переулок Азарова. Просто разве не лучше, если стартуют два субботника и ТВ каналы покажут, что одесситы массово в разных точках склонов высаживают деревья?

----------


## Мыкола

> Извините, что внесла замешательство в ваши ряды. Я просто дала информацию, что будет проходить еще один субботник на склонах по переулку Азарова. Просто наша группа учавствовала в одной из последних передач  АТВ "Линия фронта", в которой принимали участие инициативные группы разных районов города и в том числе группы "ЭКО" и "НАДО". После передачи активисты обещали поддерживать друг-друга делами и информацией. Этот субботник был задуман еще в конце февраля. Поэтому нашей группе по сохранению сквера по ул.Левитана вчера позвонили несколько депутатов Горсовета и передали сообщение о  дате и месте сбора. 
> Поэтому это не значит, что Ваша группа должна поменять свои планы и уйти в переулок Азарова. Просто разве не лучше, если стартуют два субботника и ТВ каналы покажут, что одесситы массово в разных точках склонов высаживают деревья?


 Прошу прощения, но хочу тоже встрять в разговор. А как быть тем людям, которые (я очень надеюсь) соберуться в субботу и воскресенье в районе канатной дороги и Глечыка??? Таким образом у нас получается три субботника???
Нас и так мало, а мы еще и между собой не можем договориться....

----------


## donich

> Можно почитать у Справедливой Одессы на сайте как они называют тех горожан, которые против Генплана и всеобщей застройки - они считают, что мы не в состоянии сами отличить пиарщиков от действительно небезразличных к судьбе города одесситов. Извините за пафос... Вот ссылка http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=140&Itemid=1


 Это что-то! Заметку стоит почитать.
Я думал, что такая риторика осталась в далёком сталинском прошлом.

Дописываю:

Скачал с сайта "Свободной Одессы" №6-7. Очень красноречивый заголовок заметки в колонке редактора: "УСЕРДНО УЧИТЬСЯ У ТОВАРИЩА СТАЛИНА". Думал, это сарказм такой, ан нет. В заметке подытожено:




> ...Ничего этого сделано не было - чиновничья тупость и безответственность отдельных должностных лиц фактически свела на нет три года упорного труда Э. Гурвица, направленного на преображение Одессы.
> 
> *Нам* кажется, что мэру следовало бы три шкуры спустить с виновных -  с позором уволить их, а не отделаться одними лишь выговорами. Надо брать пример с товарища Сталина - сурово карать и безжалостно чистить аппарат от зажравшихся и
> потерявших страх и совесть чиновников.


 Суть заметки: генплан и другой креатив городских властей - хороший, но редиски-чиновники не смогли это разъяснить народу, за это их надо бы...

----------


## Petrova

есть отчет из аськи от представителей нашей анархической коммуны по "митингу" с Думской

"пришел с митинга..
там полный П
горадминистрация наносит ответный удар..

толпа с плакатами в поддержку гурвица.. со знаменами форпоста(стадиона).. небольшая группка с плакатами "за малиновский рынок".. небольшая группка "недопустим разграбления города".. но эти группки просто были на обочине и выглядели жалкими отщепенцами

к сожалению я там был крайне недолго, но варианта пробраться к микрофону не было..

активисты(натуральный такие комсомольские активисты) читали речи клеймя провокаторов.. и поясняя что демонстрация это не метод и им ничего не решить(возникал вопрос "а что ж ты тогда здесь родная делаешь?" но он так и остался невысказанным)

медицинские работники поясняли как улучшилось положение мед работников с новым мером

педагоги говорили о том как гурвиц преввращает школы в европейские учебные учреждения..

громко звучало с трибуны "здесь есть власть?! да здесь есть власть!" и массы подхватывали "НАШ МЕР ГУРВИЦ!"

короче спасибо дорогому сталину..."

----------


## Оппонент

> отличные ссылки по Французскому бульвару, 60
> 
> http://www.sokol-law.org/content/view/1500/1/lang,/
> 
> http://www.hi-raise.com/healthcenter2.html


 Хорошо если информацию по этим ссылкам прокомментируют одесские телеканалы.
 :smileflag:  А как же предназначение мужчины? В смысле дома сына и дерева?
Дом построил, но через генплан снесут, сыновей вырастил (слава богу), но оказывается без одесских чиновников я под угрозой штрафа не могу дерево посадить Ну это бля вообще!

----------


## JN

Только массы, в действительности, не подхватывали. Я там тоже был. массы пытались свистеть, кричать "Позор", и т.п., но переорать те гомкоговорители, которыми была "покрыта" площадь, не представлялось возможным. Антимитинг, организованный Гувицем состоял сплошь из буджетных работников: жековцев, учителей, участковых врачей и т.п. отбывальщиков. А вот риторика их речей была весьма тупой, ничуть не лучше риторики самого гурвица последние годы. Видимо, он уже разучился учиться. Деградирует.

----------


## Скрытик

Дай Бог что бы и дальше это были обыкновенные бюджетники. А то я видел по телевизору быков из ПМР которых привезли что бы сорвать собрание что на 16й было весьма гнетущее зрелище.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

сейчас смотрите риак!

----------


## Mario

Ну-ну... собираем мусор...

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> сейчас смотрите риак!


 Смотрите ГРАД, АТВ и АРТ лучше. Балинов жжоттт не по-детски по поводу митингов на Думской "за" и против Гурвица! Цитата "Некоторые женятся, а некоторые так" БГ

----------


## Desdichado

> сейчас смотрите риак!


 А что там РИАК показывал? Тетушка Шапокляк, просветите, пожалуйста, а то - заинтриговали и тю-тю...

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Снято сегодня на месте строительства Hi-Raise там, где проводили уборку склонов в прошлое воскресенье. Мешки с собраным нами мусором убрали.Стройка идет полным ходом.


 Вчера после 22-00 я ждал маршрутку возле Ивановского путепровода и мной была замечена пара КамАЗов со стикерами Hi-Raise вывозившие глинозем со стороны Клименко и далее в район Житомирской. Еще одна "двойня" двигалась порожняком обратно от Селека по Клименко. Неужели по ночам вывозят грунт с обсуждаемой стройки?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

По ночам им это легче всего делать, и незаметнее.

----------


## seredag

Интерсесная заметка в Газете по-одески % У Гурвица появились свои комсомольцы" http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/03/20/154459.html

И еще интересная статья где Газета по-одесски ищет в нашем городе места, где люди еще могут покататься на велосипеде, роликах, скейтах и просто пробежаться утречком.  Большинство  предпочитает Трассу здоровья.  http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/03/20/150148.html

----------


## seredag

Кому интересно , чем занимается наша инициативная группа по сохранению сквера предлагаю ссылку на наше письмо, которое помогло городской прокуратуре опротестовать застройку нашего парка-сквера. http://www.sokol-law.org/content/view/1053/1/lang,/

Кстати решение 1992 года №525 содержит в своем перечне и парк "Юбилейный", где он считается филиалом парка Шевченко. 
У меня на руках копии этого решения с планами только нашего сквера, так как нас интересовал сквер, но в этом решении должны быть и установленные границы парка Юбилейного тоже.

Я еще не умею выкладывать фотки на форум, хотела разместить фотокопию этого решения, но пока не получается.

----------


## Petrova

А ну ответ держите те кто предлогал  посадку деревьев!

меня с работы завтра гонят на суботник садить деревья от Гурвица!!!!!!!
У нас крысы завелись!?


Хотите угадать где...?

----------


## Petrova

еще не сказали где, но душа чует не ладное

----------


## -Ariadna-

Зачем Гурвицу понадобилось засаживать склоны, если при застройке прийдеться рубить деревья? Он, что садист или приколы "нашего городка".

----------


## Destin

Выполняет указ Президента, чтобы отчитаться наверх о проделанной работе, не более того.

----------


## JN

Вот свидетельство журналиста, который присутствовал вчера на исплкоме. Среди прочих, там была "мать" нынешнего генплана Татьяна Несвит. Она открыто заявила, что все наши склоны запланированя к застройке. Видели на генплане на зеленом поле прибрежных склонов стеснительные светло-зеленые квадратики, описаные в легенде как рекреационная застройка. Это и есть те 24-12 этажные комплексы т.н. "рекреационно-жилой" застройки, что противоречит ВСЕМ существующим законам. Но что о них говорить, если высшие должностные лица нарушают даже Конституцию.
Вобщем, после такого заявления Несвит, можно сказать, что никто не может спать спокойно, т.к. потом доберуться и до тех, которых сегодня успокаивают. Только потом их будут обижать по необходимости, тщательно организованной сегодня. Аннексия общественных земель: пляжей, парков - это пробный камень, пройде или не пройдет. А потом будет и Французский, Лузановка, все, что от Канатной до моря, исторический центр, а там и до усадебщиков доберутся. Ни успокаивайтесь, люди. Сейчас надо не торговаться, а настоять на удовлетворении всех наших требований, иначе останемся с нашей властью и нашими застройщиками один на один.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Слышал вчера по телеку выступление сей поттенной матроны.
Прямым текстом заявила, что полагает целесообразным точечную застройку рекриационной зоны склонов объектами рекреационного же назначения.
В переводе с эзопового языка наших городских деспотов на пляжах можно строить 24-х этажные дома, если назвать их оздоровительными центрами а квартиры - аппартаментами.

----------


## m-ilya

> А ну ответ держите те кто предлогал  посадку деревьев!
> 
> меня с работы завтра гонят на суботник садить деревья от Гурвица!!!!!!!
> У нас крысы завелись!?
> 
> 
> Хотите угадать где...?


 Гурвиц талантливо дискредитирует идею. То что должно быть добровольным, и только добровольным превращается в принудительное мероприятие, со всеми вытекающими последствиями. Принудительно гнать можно только чиновников горсовета, и только на уборку мусора.

----------


## seredag

В школах тоже завтра субботник, причем говорят детям приходить с родителями. Очень странно, действительно, что даты субботников так  совпадают. Я думаю хотят какую-то часть людей оттянуть на себя, кого принудительно, а кого ...

----------


## Petrova

ну молодца, горсовет, что и говорить...почуствовали что дело пахнет жаренным и начали брать инициативу в свои руки. Что отлично показал вчерашний митинг на Думской.

----------


## Petrova

фу...аж от сердца отлегло..не на склоны нас шлют деревья садить - на 411 батарею.

----------


## Мыкола

> фу...аж от сердца отлегло..не на склоны нас шлют деревья садить - на 411 батарею.


 Знакомая ответила на приглашение уборки склонов: "я бы тож с радостью пошла, но у нас субботник, и мы будем убирать в парке Горького."...
Мля, так если вы решили масово вывести лодей на субботник засаживать деревья, так зачем было смешивать с го-ном людей, которые вышли за этим же в Лузановке????

----------


## Destin

Завтра в 10.00 в пер.Азарова собирает людей "Родина".
Только что передали обявление по АРТу. Нам это надо?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

http://www.odessa.ua/news/13260/

Внимательно читаем это. Впервые одесская власть признала существование парка Юбилейный.

----------


## seredag

Большинство людей, которые в Лузановке сажали деревья тщательно отслеживались любителями Гурвица и вот уже статейка ОСТОРОЖНО ПРОВОКАТОРЫ  (http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=142&Itemid=30 ) , где  фотографии и жителей Черноморки, приехавших в Лузановку на помощь и многих других размещены. 
Когда мы отбивали свой сквер самых наших активных людей тоже фотографировали Гефестовцы, наверное чтобы знать в лицо.

----------


## Олег.Л

Я уже не могу спокойно ветку читать,столько негатива накопилось на всех этих уродов....Еще эта "no-sweet"...откуда она взялась и почему решает за всех? Еще и очередное известие вызывает тревогу
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/941351.html
Надо негатив девать куда-то...перекидывать в изучение подрывного дела,или....




[

----------


## Скрытик

> Там предполагается построить пирсы для яхт и *двухэтажные эллинги для их зимнего хранения*.


 Думаю это все объясняет. Это как "домики для яхтсменов" возле "Колумбуса" 
Уже даже не смешно...

----------


## seredag

То есть от пляжа еще заберут кусок?

----------


## Олег.Л

> То есть от пляжа еще заберут кусок?


 с какого (предположительно)?

----------


## Скрытик

> с какого (предположительно)?


 Почему предположительно - там написано - Отрада.

----------


## JN

> ...почуствовали что дело пахнет жаренным и начали брать инициативу в свои руки


 Боясь, что не совсем. Мне кажется, что гурвиц почувствовал, что давление ослабло, и перешел в атаку. Это очень плохой симптом. В атаке он гораздо сильней, чем в обороне. Нельзя было отдавать инициативу. Кажется она была отдана, когда не последовало адекватной реакции на незаконно установленные заборы на склонах. Теперь он с одной стороны торгуется(я вам усадебную застройку, а вы мне склоны), а с другой, напирает, назначает виновных, назначает белое и черное, а "караван идет". И он дойдет, если...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Большинство людей, которые в Лузановке сажали деревья тщательно отслеживались любителями Гурвица и вот уже статейка ОСТОРОЖНО ПРОВОКАТОРЫ  (http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=142&Itemid=30 ) , где  фотографии и жителей Черноморки, приехавших в Лузановку на помощь и многих других размещены. 
> Когда мы отбивали свой сквер самых наших активных людей тоже фотографировали Гефестовцы, наверное чтобы знать в лицо.


 (http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=142&Itemid=30 ) 
Какя мерзкая мерзость. 
Все, к чему прикасаются эти господа приобретает характерный запах отвратительных нечистот.
 Сколько провокаторов насчитали! 
Забыли Экологическую команду приписать.
На кого такие пасквили расчитаны вообще?
Кто сегодня поверит в порядочность куйвица и его оглтелой шайки?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Теперь и яхтклуб расширяют.
"Мы говорим только о детях. Вы меня понимаете?"
Собачьему пляжу можно сказать: Прощай!

----------


## LedyX

Я просто в ужасе!

----------


## Олег.Л

> Теперь и яхтклуб расширяют.
> "Мы говорим только о детях. Вы меня понимаете?"
> Собачьему пляжу можно сказать: Прощай!


 

Не надо делать такие предположения,речь шла об Отраде,а Собачий туда не относится,но если не дай Бог они на него покусятся....

----------


## seredag

Я вернулась с субботника из пер.Азарова. Сажали акации, шиповник. У всех замечательное настроение, людей было много. Я везде ходила и рассказывала о вашем сборе в Кирпичном сколько могла. Потом, где-то в 12.15 мы смогли добраться до забора стройки, где вы всегда собираетесь. Нас было всего три человека от всей группы.
Я то уже видела выложеные здесь фотки и к увиденному была немного готова. Но те кто были со мной были так возмущены, что стали поднимать камни и бросать в их щиты  с надписью БЕРЕГОУКРЕПИТЕЛЬНЫЕ РАБОТЫ :smileflag: ,. 
Ткань на щите конечно крепкая, но тогда мы руками немного отогнули меаллический лист забора и сразу к нам вышел охранник. Вступив в коротку перепалку он нам советовал жаловаться в Горсовет. На требования предьявить разрешения на ведения работ послал туда-же. В данной ситуации можно предположить, что нет у них никаких разрешений и можно было бы поломать им заборы, они все равно не вооружены :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

так а что в Кирпичном? в результате большинство ушло в пер.Азарова

----------


## seredag

Отзовитесь кто был на субботнике в Кирпичном переулке!!! Как все прошло?  Во сколько вы закончили и по какую сторону от стройки были?

----------


## Pumik

> Отзовитесь кто был на субботнике в Кирпичном переулке!!! Как все прошло?  Во сколько вы закончили и по какую сторону от стройки были?


 пришла в Кирпичный в 11 часов, главное что с лопатой :smileflag: , встретила еще людей, которые шли с Азарова,оказалось, что все ушли в Азарова.

----------


## seredag

Мы раньше не могли прийти у нас в сквере был тоже субботник с 8.00 до 11.00 , тоже высадили акации, клены, вербу. А потом только двинулись в Азарова. Поэтому подумали, что в Кирпичный просто опоздали. Только не знали в какую сторону пойти посмотреть что и где посажено. В какие дни и будете ли еще собирать подписи в защиту парка Юбилейного?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Не надо делать такие предположения,речь шла об Отраде,а Собачий туда не относится,но если не дай Бог они на него покусятся....


 Вы не привыкли еще к эзопову языку, которым в совершенстве научились владеть городские власти? 
Если речь в Решении Горсовета идет о постройке 2-3 этажного строения спортивного назначения по адресу Фр. Бульвар, 60 а в результате строится 24 этажный желой дом на пляже, то это как воспринимать?

В точности по же самое будет и в Яхтклубе в Отраде. Собачий прихватят наверняка.

----------


## Desdichado

> а Собачий туда не относится,но если не дай Бог они на него покусятся....


 А что, мало на что они уже покусились?

----------


## Desdichado

> Завтра в 10.00 в пер.Азарова собирает людей "Родина".
> Только что передали обявление по АРТу. Нам это надо?


 Думаю, что нам это не надо. Политические "деятели" одним миром мазаны. ИМХО. Если мы сами ничего не можем, без них, значит - грош нам цена и нужно успокоиться и сидеть тихонько, не рыпаться. А тем более "Родина", которая еще совсем недавно якшалась с проходимцем первой статьи Кауровым.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Оказалось, что сбор под Кирпичным фактически вел к Азарова. Когда меня информировали о том, что будет сегодня - то информировали в таком ключе, что это акция организации ЭКО. Оказалось, что на самом деле имелось в виду мероприятие под Азарова... 

В общем, я и сам туда пришел. Посадил несколько саженцев, принес много воды от цистерн.

В общем, наконец-то прошла серьезная по своим масштабам акция против застройки.

----------


## Андрей12

Братцы-это конечно прекрасно-деревья,уборка и это должно быть,но... так склоны не спасем.Непротивление злу насилием с гурвицеобразными здесь не пройдет.Если со склонами очень тяжело,то собачий пляж мы обязаны отстоять,хотя бы потому,что это точечная территория

----------


## Мыкола

> Оказалось, что сбор под Кирпичным фактически вел к Азарова. Когда меня информировали о том, что будет сегодня - то информировали в таком ключе, что это акция организации ЭКО. Оказалось, что на самом деле имелось в виду мероприятие под Азарова... 
> 
> В общем, я и сам туда пришел. Посадил несколько саженцев, принес много воды от цистерн.
> 
> В общем, наконец-то прошла серьезная по своим масштабам акция против застройки.


 Добрый вечер всем!
Наша акция состоялась! Жаль, конечно, что ее очень разбавили!..
Но начну с начала. По договоренности мы собирали людей возле Глечыка и канатной дороги. Дабы узнать масштабы предстоящего действа раненько утром мы втроем пробежались от парка Шевченко до скалодрома, и было решено сосредотачиваться в районе канатки. О городском субботнике мы слышали, но не предполагали, что это примет именно до ужаса показушную форму.
Когда около 11-00 мы добирались до канатной дороги – повстречали место со спиленными под корень живыми деревьями (а субботник знач направлен на озеленение???).

http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_006.jpg

Возле спуска Азарова (выше тренировочной базы) работали школьники, которые выгребали листья (!), и на дороге громоздилась кучка из 5-6 пакетов с листьями и сухой травой.

http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_007.jpg
http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_008.jpg

Выйдя к месту сбора мы увидели в районе спуска Азарова толпу людей с лопатами, красными флагами и транспарантами, машина с водой… На условленном месте небыло НИКОГО.
Оставив ребят мы вдвоем решили сбегать к Глечыку – там встретили только двух ребят!
Что характерно, что по 50 метров влево и вправо от спуска Азарова не было ни человека, который учавствовал в субботнике!

http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_009.jpg
http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_010.jpg

Мы собрали всех кто пришел и пошли в сторону парка Шевченко. Пройдя корты мы сразу поднялись вверх, на склоны.

http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_011.jpg
http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_012.jpg

Приступили к работе около 12-00 15 человек, включая двух 4-х летних детей.

http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_013.jpg
http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_014.jpg

Прекратили работу где-то к 14-30, потому что закончились мешки, устали дети и сильно похолодало.
Вот что осталось после нас:

http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_015.jpg

И вот:

http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_016.jpg

В результате было собрано 71 (семьдесят один!) мешок мусора пятнадцатью человеками за неполных 3 часа. Собранное «добро» мы снесли на трассу здоровья, в надежде, что ее всё-таки кто-то заметит и заберет.
Чего мы только не находили…

http://shnurcki.narod.ru/img/notes/notes_01_photo_017.jpg

Работы осталось очень много!
Я понимаю, что люди, которые, возможно, пришли были просто перехвачены людями с лопатами. Но прошу, кто не смог прийти сегодня, 22/03/08, придите, пожалуйста, завтра, 23/03/08 и помогите нам!

Сбор в 11-00 23/03/08 под канатной дорогой. Очень желательно иметь мусорные пакеты и рабочие перчатки.

Спасибо тем, кто сегодня был с нами!

----------


## m-ilya

> Когда меня информировали о том, что будет сегодня - то информировали в таком ключе, что это акция организации ЭКО....


 Не надо слушать кого попало. Слушай ЭКОвцев.
Я тоже обладал информацией, но совершенно противоположной твоей.
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2462173&postcount=1335

----------


## -Ariadna-

Ребята, завтра собираетесь? Если да, то скажите где и когда?

----------


## JN

> Когда меня информировали о том, что будет сегодня - то информировали в таком ключе, что это акция организации ЭКО.


 Са..., извини пожалуйста, Кайзер, не надо врать. Здесь и не здесь, тебе четко и ясно говорил m-ilya, что ни ЭКО ни НАДО к организации этого мероприятия отношения не имеют, а активисты упомянутых организаций, каждый самостоятельно примет участие, в зависимости от личной позиции. Если ты будешь сильно настаивать на обратном, то я опубликую ответы на твои соответствующие посты.
Са..., извини пожалуйста, Кайзер, ты волен в определении своей позиции, в том, что тебе надо от этого движения, но валить с больной головы на здоровую тебе никто не позволит.
P.S. Я не обсуждаю никакого модератора, я не обсуждаю никакие действия на форуме, я отчитываю человека, который не несет ответственности за свои слова, а пытается найти виновного.

----------


## Nee-san

Мне кажется неслучайным такое точное совпадение места и времени проведения субботника. Получилось неудачное стечение обстоятельств. Сплоховали с организацией. Но даже наш небольшой отряд  :smileflag:  (почти пионерский, если посчитать средний возраст) смог достаточно много. Гляньте завтра - приятно для глаз, когда уходили я осознал что склоны ЗЕЛЕНЫЕ, стало видно траву. Если бы этим занимались постоянно и не 15 человек, а хотя бы сотня, то за день реально можно убрать почти все проблемные места. А еще участие детей прививает им понимание того, что если они оставляют этот мусор, то кому то потом придется его убирать. Давайте завтра еще разок попробуем собраться и продолжить начатое.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

А где собираетесь завтра?
Опять в разных местах?

----------


## JN

> ... Но даже наш небольшой отряд  (почти пионерский, если посчитать средний возраст) смог достаточно много....Давайте завтра еще разок попробуем собраться и продолжить начатое.


 Обязательно! Завтра опять соберемся под "Россией", и сделаем что успеем. Здесь часто говорилось, что наши склоны делал Советский союз. Это безспорно. Но как? Как сейчас помню, как нас, школьников, приводили на склоны, уже превращенные в парк нашими родителями - убирать. Иногда были перчатки, палки с гвоздями... Сегодня на склонах я видел(не разговаривал, нет) человека, моего, примерно, возраста, который сделал себе инструмент - палку с метллическим, заостренным штырем... Ни я с ним, ни он со мной ни о чем не говорили. Просто в его глазах было "написано", что очень ему хочется наводить порядок, не срань - порядок наводить. Он никого ни о чем не спрашивал. Это жутко! Он ждал. По возможности, я буду с ним.

----------


## Мыкола

> Ребята, завтра собираетесь? Если да, то скажите где и когда?


 


> А где собираетесь завтра?
> Опять в разных местах?


 Шнурки (те, которые в количестве 15-ти человек, включая 4-х летних детей проводили уборку в районе кортов) собираются в 11-00 23/03/08 под канатной дорогой.
Мы очень будем рады видеть рядом с нами форумчан, ЭКОвцев, НАДОвцев и всех желающий присоединиться и помочь.

----------


## JN

> Шнурки ... собираются в 11-00 23/03/08 под канатной дорогой.
> Мы очень будем рады


 Мыкола, я обязательно буду с вами.

----------


## Мыкола

> Мыкола, я обязательно буду с вами.


 Спасибо.

Сегодня утром бежали по трассе здоровья, и решили посмотреть вывезли ли собранный нами мусор.
Мы просто пришли в ужас!!! Четыре или пять пакетов было разорвано. Мусор разбросан по трассе (в основном стекло), ветер разбросал кульки... Мы попытались привести ЭТО к более-менее достойному виду, но из-за отсутствия перчаток и новых мусорных мешков - сделали как получилось...
Пока мы сгребали с трассы здоровья битое стекло и мусор Н-И  О-Д-И-Н из пробегающих не остановился!!!!!!!! Неужели большую часть "людей" составляют бездушные зомби, которым совершенно наплевать на то, что делают другие (убирают ли, или гадят)???????? Н-И  О-Д-И-Н не остановился и не спросил что это, или что вы делаете, или помочь ли вам чем-то....
Мне бы хотелось узнать ЗАЧЕМ были разбросаны пакеты с мусором??????

Ребятки, я очень прошу, если есть возможность связаться с комунальными службами на предмет вывоза мусора с трасы здоровья - сделайте это!!!!!! Пропадает всякое желание делать какое-либо благое общественное дело...

С верой в людей.

----------


## Alex Vlasenco

Прошу всех припомнить, первая проба пера у городских властей была когда появились пляжи с платным или закрытым доступом - одесстиы в массе промолчали, видел только отдельные возмущения подростков и молодежи, которые привыкли ходить на эти пляжи и пытались доказать что море достояние всех граждан; вторая - санатории и их территория (рекомендую посмотреть территорию санатория Горького, там строится домов 5, один их них в 2 метрах от окон корпуса, при чем перекрывает половину этого корпуса т.к. стоит перед ним уже на склоне окруженный 3-х метровым забором!) Ни о какой точечной застройке речи вестись не должно! *"Склоны - заповедная зона!"* - вот какого лозунга нужно придерживаться, и какого статуса для склонов нужно добиваться! Яркий пример тому что застройка распостраняется как зараза - склоны Гребного канала - на верху склонов дали участки, сами склоны оставались незанятыми. Но прошло несколько лет и хозяева верхних участков опустили заборы по склонам до САМОЙ ВОДЫ поделали себе лодочных причалов! Прохода вдоль берега уже нет!

----------


## JN

> Шнурки (те, которые в количестве 15-ти человек, включая 4-х летних детей проводили уборку в районе кортов) собираются в 11-00 23/03/08 под канатной дорогой.
> Мы очень будем рады видеть рядом с нами форумчан, ЭКОвцев, НАДОвцев и всех желающий присоединиться и помочь.


 Был под канатной дорогой в 11-30. Ни одного шнурка не нашел. :smileflag:

----------


## Alex Vlasenco

В тему о защите зеленых насаждений.
Сегодня ехал в город на работу и прямо напротив облисполкома, на той же стороне два мужика привинчивали дрелью к дереву мемориальную табличку погибшему там мотоциклисту!
Если кто рядом живет, подтвердите или опровергните эту информацию.

----------


## Мыкола

> Был под канатной дорогой в 11-30. Ни одного шнурка не нашел.


 Мы стояли возле опоры канатной дороги до 11-35, и потом пошли в сторону кортов (к парку Шевченко).
Вы могли бы пройтись и увидеть вчерашнюю кучу мусорных мешков... Мы были там же...

----------


## JN

Только что вернулся из под "России". Почему-то я был там сегодня один. Стройка движется полным ходом. Не смотря на то, что сегодня воскресенье, там оживленно работают. Видимо торопятся побольше напортить, чтоб потом не отобрали. От увиденного я просто в шоке. Уже даже не знаю что делать.

----------


## Reanimator72

А уже ничего и не надо делать...вы были например в Стамбуле?есть там склоны?все должно быть застроено до самой кромки...увы рано или поздно это произойдет...это капитализм...раньше надо было думать - в 1991

----------


## Destin

> А уже ничего и не надо делать...вы были например в Стамбуле?есть там склоны?все должно быть застроено до самой кромки...увы рано или поздно это произойдет...это капитализм...раньше надо было думать - в 1991


 Причем здесь Стамбул? Если вы имеете ввиду пролив Босфор, где все застроено до самой кромки, так сравнение неудачное. У нас кроме склонов и зеленой зоны есть еще и городские пляжи. Как с ними быть? Тоже застроить до самой кромки?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А уже ничего и не надо делать...вы были например в Стамбуле?есть там склоны?все должно быть застроено до самой кромки


 
Неизменный довод всех поборников застройки склонов. Дескать в более развитых странах типа Турции и Египта все застроено и все очень счастливы. Надо и у нас по этой причине поступить так же.

----------


## Reanimator72

Да все равно будет все застроено...это же рынок...ну посмотрим...А Турция совершила неслабый скачок кстати...

----------


## Буджак

> Причем здесь Стамбул? Если вы имеете ввиду пролив Босфор, где все застроено до самой кромки, так сравнение неудачное. У нас кроме склонов и зеленой зоны есть еще и городские пляжи. Как с ними быть? Тоже застроить до самой кромки?


 А в Анталии прекрасный парк, террсасами спускающийся  к морю, вниз от мечети. И ничего, никто не собирается строить там высотки, это зона отдыха. прогулок с детьми. Какими являются наши склоны...

----------


## Скрытик

> А в Анталии прекрасный парк, террсасами спускающийся  к морю, вниз от мечети. И ничего, никто не собирается строить там высотки, это зона отдыха. прогулок с детьми. Какими являются наши склоны...


 Так что с них возьмешь - дикие люди, не знакомы еще с азами "бизнеса"

----------


## JN

> пошли в сторону кортов (к парку Шевченко).
> ... Мы были там же...


 Вы молодцы! Там, действительно, дико грязно.

----------


## Alex Vlasenco

Небезызвестный Р.Боделан, в ответ на обвинение ведущей программы, что он продал территории санаториев, сказал: "А что Боделан? Я ничего не решаю, это решение сессии горсовета..."
Может действительно это все одна банда?
Нужно думаю помнить, что Гурвиц "помаранжевый" ставленник, может от сюда и их нападки на Припортовый завод, Ильичевский порт... склоны?

В Питере, между прочим, в центре города нет ни одного дерева (кто был, тот знает), может и нам все вырубить? Это к приведенному примеру с Турцией. Вокруг Одессы голая, можно сказать безжизненная степь (нет лесов) и мы тем более должны дорожить каждым деревом и клочком земли где его можно было бы посадить.

Из истории города, так здесь стало возможно высаживать плодовые деревья лишь только после того как были высажены деревья в Дюковском парке, они защищали город от степных суховеев, а акации поставляли греки, специальные, адаптированные к жаре и сухости! Из природных сортов здесь могли выживать только тополя, коих в городе полно.

----------


## Albes

> *В Питере, между прочим, в центре города нет ни одного дерева (кто был, тот знает)*, может и нам все вырубить? Это к приведенному примеру с Турцией. Вокруг Одессы голая, можно сказать безжизненная степь (нет лесов) и мы тем более должны дорожить каждым деревом и клочком земли где его можно было бы посадить.


 Ну, и зачем так тупо врать? 
Есть и не только деревья, но и сады и парки и скверы. И немало. Может, даже побольше, чем в Одессе.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Причем тут помаранчевый ставленник или какой-то другой. У нас в городе чиновники и многие бизнесмены такого цвета какой на данный момент выгодно. Посмотрите кто застраивает центр и склоны - бело-голубой Климов, бютовец - Крук, а Рондин вообще кажется социалист. Так что у нас демократия и схід і захід разом. Вообще чиновники мимикрируют со скоростью звука.

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

эт точно,одесса неправильный город в этом плане,если посмотреть на деятельность горсовета,самые" нормальные" там- балинов и ко,во всяком случае всегда пытаются хоть както помешать гурвицу и ко,а балинов-это представитель "нашей украины" -смешно прям както....

----------


## seredag

В субботу после Азарова Бовбалан из Родины, приглашал от каждой инициативной группы города, присутствовавших там, на вечернюю передачу Линии фронта АТВ. Наших учавствовало двое. Мы обменивались телефонами с другими группами после передачи, а особенно нам было интересно переговорить с активистами ЭКО. 
Валентина Мазепа на наше предложение собраться человек двести и повалить заборы на стройке под Россией сказали, что их люди на это не готовы, они действуют более цивилизованными методами, исками, судами и т.д. и объединяться им не совсем интересно. 

Но если не начать действовать действительно будет поздно. На стройке действительно кипит работа, вовсю размешивают бетон и обустраивают фундамент. А рядом, напротив  стройки на горке, прорвавшая из трубы вода размывает склон и валяются живые деревья, которые явно вырвали из земли недавно. Настоящий Бабий Яр деревьев

----------


## seredag

Некоторые депутаты горсовета, есть архитекторы по образованию , с возмущением говорят о застройке склонов и их сразу обвиняют в некомпетентности. Вот статейка ОХ УЖ ЭТИ СКЛОНЫ http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=103&Itemid=31
Нагло навешивают нам безысходность застройки!!!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Некоторые депутаты горсовета, есть архитекторы по образованию , с возмущением говорят о застройке склонов и их сразу обвиняют в некомпетентности. Вот статейка ОХ УЖ ЭТИ СКЛОНЫ http://www.freedom.od.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=103&Itemid=31
> Нагло навешивают нам безысходность застройки!!!


 Это вообще даже для гурвицевской особо мерзкая газетенка

----------


## seredag

Да уж! Не понятно на кого эта газета ориентирована. Но теперь периодически захожу на их страницы полюбопытствовать нет ли среди "провокаторов" меня или моих знакомых :smileflag:

----------


## JN

> Валентина Мазепа на наше предложение собраться человек двести и повалить заборы на стройке под Россией сказали, что их люди на это не готовы, они действуют более цивилизованными методами, исками, судами и т.д. и объединяться им не совсем интересно.


 Вероятней всего, Вы ее не поняли. Эко действительно до сегодняшнего дня действовала только цивилизованными методами. Однако гурвицы нас тихонько припирают к стенке, а что бывает с собакой припертой к стене Вам, наверное, известно. Почему а говорю, что Вы, возможно, Валентину не поняли? Потому, она не раз заявляла прессе, что мы готовы выйти на улицы. Только нас мало. И мы всегда ОЧЕНЬ хотели объедининяться, только на беспартийной основе. Вот если соберется человек двести или больше, то, не знаю как Валентина, а я буду среди них.

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ... Однако гурвицы нас тихонько припирают к стенке, а что бывает с собакой припертой к стене Вам, наверное известно. Почему а говорю, что Вы, возможно, Валентину не поняли? Потому, она не раз заявляла прессе, что мы готовы выйти на улицы. Только нас мало....


  Ну, с собакой не знаем, а с крысой - точно человеку в лицо бросается!
А мало - это сейчас, а , как прижмут больше народу (все "хрущёвки") - МАЛО не покажется!

----------


## seredag

> Вероятней всего, Вы ее не поняли. Эко действительно до сегодняшнего дня действовала только цивилизованными методами. Однако гурвицы нас тихонько припирают к стенке, а что бывает с собакой припертой к стене Вам, наверное, известно. Почему а говорю, что Вы, возможно, Валентину не поняли? Потому, она не раз заявляла прессе, что мы готовы выйти на улицы. Только нас мало. И мы всегда ОЧЕНЬ хотели объедининяться, только на беспартийной основе. Вот если соберется человек двести или больше, то, не знаю как Валентина, а я буду среди них.


 
Для нас условия объединения интересов тоже ТОЛЬКО на беспартийной основе - ТОЛЬКО на основе общегородских интересов. 
Тема нашего сквера объединила в нашей группе из 12 человек и регионалов и нашеукраинцев и бютовцев и витренковцев и социалистов и даже коммунистов по личным убеждениям. Но при защите сквера мы всегда избегали политических прений - т.к. ничего хорошего из этого не могло бы получиться :smileflag: .  А нам нужно было вместе по-ночам сидеть в палатке, кстати, которую нам одолжил Кауров!!! Никто и никогда из нас не интересовался его политической жизнью, но мы решили написать ему жалобу, как правозащитной общественной организации и, неожидано, он поддержал, мотивируя, что не один год жил на Таирово по ул.Королева и прекрасно знал наш сквер. Кроме того переговоры с застройщиками мы вели в его офисе, т.к. опасались остаться один на один с ними.(http://www.otechestvo.org.ua/main/200710/1724.htm  - я в голубом свитере). Главное мы обставили встречу так. что застройщики укрепились в мысли, что сквер защищают не истеричные бабушки, а люди знающие нормы, законы и правила строительства, также мы обещали им портить имидж по всей Украине :smileflag: 

Может фирме Хай Райз, которая под Россией развернула заборы  тоже в головной офис написать письмо с указанием нарушаемых правил и законов???
Все политические партии, которые к нам приезжали мы предупреждали сразу - мы вне политики - наша задача сохранить для деток сквер, установить современную детскую площадку и навсегда отучить кого-либо соваться к нам со строительной техникой.

----------


## Petrova

> Только что вернулся из под "России". Почему-то я был там сегодня один. Стройка движется полным ходом. Не смотря на то, что сегодня воскресенье, там оживленно работают. Видимо торопятся побольше напортить, чтоб потом не отобрали. От увиденного я просто в шоке. Уже даже не знаю что делать.


  были к 11 под Россией (8 чел) и грустно стояли там до глубокой началы первого, потом пошли убирать.  Там где убирали в прошлое восскресение - опять навален мусор, энтузиазм по уборке перерос в энтузиазм  бить морды тем кто это делает. Хоть посты выставляй. Противненько. По факту - уборкой склонов стройку не свернуть.

кто может ответить:

1. на французской бульваре, 60 стройка ТОЧНО незаконная или все же участок куплен?

2. Как юридически с ними бороться, потому как СМИ и уборка с митингами - хорошо конечно, но стройка идет как шла...бесполезненько как то выходит..и от этого грустненько...

3. Есть желание бороться, но как? Предложения есть? Кроме уборки...она повергла в отчаяние.

----------


## Скрытик

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/945070.html

----------


## Оппонент

Сегодня утром был внизу на 8-9 .Там где кивалов отхватил кусок склона от трассы к пляжуи затеял стройку. Смотрю компашка  стоит у вавгончика во главе с кучуком, еще два сусика были ноя их в лицо не знаю . Один похожий на директора укртрансконтейнераю Посмотрели поговорили... Затем сели в мерс 0001 и кучук с одним уехали. Если сейчас кучку задать вопрос по этой стройке он 100% скажет , что ничего не знает ,первый раз слышит и тд. В общем имели они нас ввиду. 
Надо обращаться в парламент с требованием ставить вопрос об отставке городского правительства и досрочным выборам как в Киеве

----------


## Скрытик

> Надо обращаться в парламент с требованием ставить вопрос об отставке городского правительства и досрочным выборам как в Киеве


 Мэр Киева странный человек и не захотел делиться с тем с кем надо было. Вот и слетел.
А Гурвиц похитрее будет - деньги в Киев вагонами уезжают, кто же его снимать будет???

----------


## Оппонент

> А уже ничего и не надо делать...вы были например в Стамбуле?есть там склоны?все должно быть застроено до самой кромки...увы рано или поздно это произойдет...это капитализм...раньше надо было думать - в 1991


 Стамбул конечно интересный город  Хотя бы тем, что в нем до сих пор нет очистных сооружений , все течет в Босфор. В босфоре купаются только ПЛАВСРЕДСТВА, но не люди. Человеку залезть в воду Босфора все равно , что упасть в выгребную яму.  :smileflag:

----------


## Рунге

> были к 11 под Россией (8 чел) и грустно стояли там до глубокой началы первого, потом пошли убирать.  Там где убирали в прошлое восскресение - опять навален мусор, энтузиазм по уборке перерос в энтузиазм  бить морды тем кто это делает. Хоть посты выставляй. Противненько. По факту - уборкой склонов стройку не свернуть.
> 
> кто может ответить:
> 
> 1. на французской бульваре, 60 стройка ТОЧНО незаконная или все же участок куплен?
> 
> 2. Как юридически с ними бороться, потому как СМИ и уборка с митингами - хорошо конечно, но стройка идет как шла...бесполезненько как то выходит..и от этого грустненько...
> 
> 3. Есть желание бороться, но как? Предложения есть? Кроме уборки...она повергла в отчаяние.


 Нарвусь на критику, но я предупреждал что уборка СКЛОНОВ это просто клоунада!
Зачем их убирать если:
1. на следующий день опять засрут
2. мусор собранный растащат бомжи и ветер
3. а что будет после 1 мая?????????
4. на этом месте через год два будет стройка
5. У нас же есть коммунальное предприятие, в его обязанности входит уборка склонов, есть дворники им плятят зарплаты.
Кто то верит что например пляжу Аркадия, не хватает денег держать 2-3 уборщика?
Пускай каждый занимается своим делом, если взялись защищать склоны, то уборка это не выход!!!

----------


## Petrova

вот и я говорю, что уборка - это приятное дополнение например к митингу протеста (активному), а стройку с места это не сдвинет. К сожалению.

----------


## -Ariadna-

У меня вопрос к участникам форума. Я знаю, что есть организации ЭКО и НАДО, экологической направленности (если что-то не так поправьте), а насчет общественных организаций в защиту старого города (в том числе парков, скверов и склонов) я ничего не слышала. Если их нет, может стоит создать, только без политики. Каждый бы участвовал по мере своих сил.

----------


## Petrova

а ЭКО и НАДО имеют политическую крышу?

----------


## Petrova

тяжело удержаться и не процитировать В.Пелевина Ампир "В" в связи с размышлениями какая политическаяч сила честнее.
ток не баньте меня, из песни слов не выкинешь  :smileflag: 

"- Слушайте, - сказал я, - а может вы скажете, кому из наших молодых политиков можно верить? Я ведь не только вампир. Я еще и гражданин своей страны.
      Седой халдей переглянулся с Самарцевым.
      - Э, - сказал Самарцев, - да ты, я вижу, провокатор не хуже меня... Знаешь, что такое «уловка-22»?
      Это я помнил из дискурса.
      - Примерно, - ответил я. - Это ситуация, которая, если так можно выразиться, исключает саму себя. Мертвая логическая петля, из которой нет выхода. Из романа Джозефа Хеллера.
      - Правильно, - сказал Самарцев. - Так вот, «уловка-22» заключается в следующем: какие бы слова ни произносились на политической сцене, сам факт появления человека на этой сцене доказывает, что перед нами б***ь и провокатор. Потому что если бы этот человек не был б***ю и провокатором, его бы никто на политическую сцену не пропустил - там три кольца оцепления с пулеметами. Элементарно, Ватсон: если девушка сосет *** в публичном доме, из этого с высокой степенью вероятности следует, что перед нами проститутка.
      Я почувствовал обиду за свое поколение.
      - Почему обязательно проститутка, - сказал я. - А может это белошвейка. Которая только вчера приехала из деревни. И влюбилась в водопроводчика, ремонтирующего в публичном доме душ. А водопроводчик взял ее с собой на работу, потому что ей временно негде жить. И там у них выдалась свободная минутка.
      Самарцев поднял палец:
      - Вот на этом невысказанном предположении и держится весь хрупкий механизм нашего молодого народовластия..."

----------


## JN

> а ЭКО и НАДО имеют политическую крышу?


 ЭКО - это гражданская инициатива, НАДО - это общественная организация. Политикой ни ЭКО, ни НАДО не занимаются. Ситуативные союзники из политиков, порой, случаются.

----------


## JN

> ...Я знаю, что есть организации ЭКО и НАДО, экологической направленности (если что-то не так поправьте), а насчет общественных организаций в защиту старого города (в том числе парков, скверов и склонов) я ничего не слышала. Если их нет, может стоит создать, только без политики.


 Я бы не сказал, что НАДО имеет экологическую направленность. Все что Вы перечислили в скобках, входит в сферу интересов части активистов НАДО. Просто в силу малочисленности, в настоящее время, сил ни на что, кроме склонов, нет.
-Ariadna-, создавайте, конечно, много не будет. Будем поддерживать друг друга.

----------


## seredag

На одной из веток форума увидела информацию об уничтожении деревьев на Таировском кладбище. У кого есть родственники захороненные там посмотрите как хамски относятся к кладбищу https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=73245

----------


## ZORG88_07

> На одной из веток форума увидела информацию об уничтожении деревьев на Таировском кладбище. У кого есть родственники захороненные там посмотрите как хамски относятся к кладбищу


  Знаете, как ответил БЫ зевающий ВОРОхаим?
-Ой, гражданка, ВашихЕЩЁ не выкопали? Так за что же Вы шумите???

----------


## Матрешка

В субботу катались на велосипедах  вдоль моря от 16 до 13 ст. Фонтана. 
Похоже, одесситов с приходом пляжного сезона ждет намного больше "приятных" неожиданностей, чем мы себе можем представить в самых кошмарных снах. 
- 16 Фонтана:
на склоне  строится пансионат, перед пансионатом пляж, один из немногих оставшихся во free доступе. Берусь предположить, что после постройки следующим шагом будет окультуривание территории, ну а потом все по привычному сценарию - закрытие пляжа и превращение его в территорию пансионата, отдыхающие то нынче избалованные  - никто не захочет состоять на полном пансионе и без собственного пляжа при пансионе...
между 11 и 12 станцией на месте "БАР СУКа"  строится небольшой коттеджный поселок. 3 этажные домики с подземными гаражами, вероятно, что за домиками будут "гардены", куда ж без них... Уже сегодня проезд затруднен.
Ну и кульминацией нашего "велопутешествия" послужила известная всем горожанам стоянка на 13 фонтана. ЕЕ больше нет! Въезд завален бетонным столбом, на территории идут строительные работы и похоже уже наметились очертания котлована. 
Досадно до слез, НО... я  не вижу путей решения этой проблемы.

----------


## JN

> Досадно до слез, НО... я не вижу путей решения этой проблемы.


 А в форуме решения и не существует.

----------


## Матрешка

а где существует и существует ли вообще?

----------


## job2001

> а где существует и существует ли вообще?


 Бог создал всех людей разными, а полковник Кольт уравнял их шансы

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> а где существует и существует ли вообще?


 Безусловно, существует! 
Однако, как показала практика, больше в теоретическом плане, нежели в практическом.
Всему этому наполняющему карманы чиновников и шустрых ребят от бизнеса беззаконному безобразию можно положить предел. 
Для этого горожане в достаточном количестве должны собраться под аполитичными лозунгами в частности сохранения одесского побережья  в общественном пользовании и недопущении его застраивания ни под каким видом.
Увы! это только мечта.
Не желает наш человек собираться в активную группу и противостоять шкурным интересам шайки курвицевских хапуг. Ленится и боится даже.

----------


## Pinky

Это как раз тот случай, когда знаменитая аполитичность и толерантность одесситов, играет злую шутку, этим и пользуются все вышеупомянутые "бизнесмэны". К сожалению дальше "кухонных разговоров" одесситы, в силу своей природной ленности, не пойдут, склоны будут утеряны безвозвратно, я не претендую на лавры нострадамуса, но это 95% вероятный вариант развития ситуации

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ... К сожалению дальше "кухонных разговоров" одесситы, в силу своей природной ленности, не пойдут, склоны будут утеряны безвозвратно, я не претендую на лавры нострадамуса, но это 95% вероятный вариант развития ситуации


  А Вы предлагаете "неленивым одесситам" с дрючками идти на тяжёлую строительную технику?..
Или БТР личный пожертвуете на благое дело?

----------


## Pinky

Зачем с дрючками? Есть коктейли неплохие, пиротехника... просто "неленивых одесситов", как показывает практика, днем с огнем!

----------


## -Ariadna-

Просто объединиться в общественную организацию и действовать. Я, например, не возглавить, не организовать не могу. Нет у меня, к сожалению, таких способностей. Но вот поддержать и участвовать в акциях протеста смогла бы. Мне кажется, у нас много таких, как я, а вот лидера, к сожалению нет.

----------


## Pohabych

У меня есть рецепт коктейля Молотова.

----------


## Матрешка

> Просто объединиться в общественную организацию и действовать.


 Общественных организаций много - толку мало.
Единственный вариант, из области фэнтази, это полная остановка предприятий и организаций Одессы, и выход жителей города на улицы с протестом, может тогда эффект шевеления и принятия мер произойдет в верхних и не очень эшелонах власти. Но, как правильно сказал *Pinky* _аполитичность и толерантность одесситов играет с ними же злую шутку_

----------


## Буджак

> У меня есть рецепт коктейля Молотова.


 А запал какой?
На самом деле, я могу изготовить немало "веселых игрушек", вопрос в том, кто будет их кидать... Вы сможете, или только рецепт обнародуете?

----------


## -Ariadna-

Матрешка, я уже спрашивала на форуме, какие именно общественные, не политические, организации занимаются защитой старого города. Я таких не знаю, все имеют тот или иной политический окрас. Пока только разговоры и констатация факта, что одесситы аполетичны.

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Просто объединиться в общественную организацию и действовать. Я, например, не возглавить, не организовать не могу. Нет у меня, к сожалению, таких способностей...


  -Ну тут скорее вопрос бездарности, а не способности... "Помогите талантам пробиться - бездарность сама пробьётся!" (с)

----------


## -Ariadna-

А вы, извините, наделены талантом? При чем тут бездарность. Есть люди хорошие организаторы, есть хорошие исполнители, а есть просто болтуны!

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ... Есть люди хорошие организаторы, есть хорошие исполнители, а есть просто болтуны!


  А форум для кого?!?

----------


## seredag

Многие ждут, что их организуют, поведут лидеры.. Ох, дождетесь... Поздно будет.  Когда наша группа собирает митинги в защиту сквера по Левитана - на митинги приходит по 200 и больше человек. А вот активно участвовать - нас всего 10-12 человек. Пишем письма, ходим на встречи с депутатами, председателем райадминистрации, организовывали встречу с Кучуком, Колокольниковым, застройщиками и т.д. Эта работа не прекращается с 3-го сентября 2007 года.
Сегодня звонит человек со Школьного аэродрома и спрашивает - Вы уже официально организовались?, можно к вам обращаться со своими проблемами?, мол там намечают что-то строить и народ волнуется за деревья. Волнуется, но сам не организовывается, ищет кто-бы поруководил и повел вперед!!! А мы только провели в эту субботу в сквере субботник, а сегодня одно дерево уже кто-то сломал под корень, для кого старались не понятно - обидно до слез.

----------


## Alex Vlasenco

> Ну, и зачем так тупо врать? 
> Есть и не только деревья, но и сады и парки и скверы. И немало. Может, даже побольше, чем в Одессе.


 И ничего я не вру, парки есть конечно и лес вокруг, но на улицах, особенно в центре по тротуарам деревьев практически нет! Это признают и жители Питера! Питерцев выручают окружающие город леса, у нас такого счастья нет, стапь кругом!
Вот к чему это было сказано.

----------


## Alex Vlasenco

> А Гурвиц похитрее будет - деньги в Киев вагонами уезжают, кто же его снимать будет???


 Я так думаю, что те же кто выбирал - жители города!
Мы его породили, мы его и ...

----------


## -Ariadna-

Может я в чем-то не права, да многие ждут, когда организуют. Если каждый, сам себе лидер и организатор - это уже толпа. А с толпой и разговаривают соответственно.

----------


## JN

> можно к вам обращаться со своими проблемами?, мол там намечают что-то строить и народ волнуется за деревья.


 Да, это так. Все думают, что он пожалуются, а потом, чужими руками будут... К нам тоже приходили. Мы ясно дали понять, что поможем всем чем можем тем, кто сам готов себя защищать. Иногда такие находились...

----------


## Petrova

Можешь прокоментировать




> ...К нам тоже приходили...


 интересует в основном к кому  "к нам"

----------


## Матрешка

> я уже спрашивала на форуме, какие именно общественные, не политические, организации занимаются защитой старого города. Я таких не знаю, все имеют тот или иной политический окрас.


 Вот и ответ на вопрос. Любая общественная организация раньше или позже приобретает политический окрас, как правило это происходит когда организация приобретает "реальный" вес и может влиять на общественное мнение и вести за собой массы.

----------


## Лысый0

> Просто объединиться в общественную организацию и действовать. Я, например, не возглавить, не организовать не могу. Нет у меня, к сожалению, таких способностей. Но вот поддержать и участвовать в акциях протеста смогла бы. Мне кажется, у нас много таких, как я, а вот лидера, к сожалению нет.


 " Настоящих буйных мало - вот и нету вожаков." В. Высоцкий

----------


## Оппонент

[QUOTE=Pinky;2477355]Зачем с дрючками? Есть коктейли неплохие, пиротехника... просто "неленивых одесситов", как показывает практика, днем с огнем![/QUOTE

Неточная цитата из крестного отца: Один адвокатишко в пиджаке может сделать больше чем 10 боевиков с атоматами.
 Нужно постоянно бомбить исками эту гоп -компанию.
 Поводов предостаточно. Обман городской громады например. Таун хауз на 8 станции строили как место отдыха спортсенов парусников, а на самом деле коттеджи. Симфонию (скорее Реквием) как аппартаменты , на самом деле квартиры и т.д. Наша стройка ФБ 60, Участок вроде не продан, а стройка началась, в информации по участку  два этажа , а строят больше ит.д.

----------


## Destin

Поди не в Америке живешь. С нашими властями судиться - все равно, что плевать против ветра!

----------


## ALEX-72

> Поди не в Америке живешь. С нашими властями судиться - все равно, что плевать против ветра!


 Народ, а как вы думаете, если митинговать не напротив Горсовета или на склонах, а к примеру напротив частных домов наших недоступных городских чиновников?
Может тогда они станут более доступными?

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Народ, а как вы думаете, если митинговать не напротив Горсовета или на склонах, а к примеру напротив частных домов наших недоступных городских чиновников?
> Может тогда они станут более доступными?


  Доступными будут только митингующие и только охранникам этих самых чиновников...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

реально повлиять на мнение городских чиновничков можно только устроив многочисленную акцию протеста в очень публичном месте. Идеально подходит Думская площадь.
Достаточно примерно 5000 человек, которые заявят о своем мнении.

----------


## JN

> Можешь прокоментировать
> 
> 
> 
> интересует в основном к кому "к нам"


 
К нам, значит к ЭКО. :smileflag:

----------


## seredag

Судя по рекламке Хай Райз стройка у них на самом берегу, на песке практически, может они действительно укрепляют сами для своей будущей стройки склон берега? Я просто не специалист по методикам берегоукрепительных работ. 
Думаю, что было бы не лишним:
1) забросать Соколова (начальника УИЗТ управление инженерной защиты территории) на Б.Хмельницкого,18 письмами-запросами, кто, почему, по какому разрешению проводит в данном месте берегоукрепительные работы.
2) Направить побольше запросов в инспекцию по благоустройству территории г.Одессы (Мясоедовская,13) с требованием наложить административный штраф  на Хай Райз за нарушение свежеутвержденных правил по благоустройству г.Одессы" - проведение строительных работ без размещения информационного щита  кто и какие работы провордит, на основании какого разрешения. Кроме того - это территория парка Юбилейного? Значит происходит происходит повреждение элемента благоустройства парка - зеленого газона?

"- встановити інформаційний щит з найменуванням осіб, які є замовниками робіт та підрядниками, строками початку і закінчення робіт, іншою інформацієютелефонами виконавця робіт та вибаченням перед громадянами за заподіяні незручності; " - это как минимум (правила благоустройства http://www.odessa.ua/projects/10244)

----------


## Petrova

> К нам, значит к ЭКО.


 ну кинь ссылочку - хоть гляну хто вы..может и мы прибьемся.

----------


## Aleksey-11

1-го Апреля - провести 2-ва митинга!
1-й возле Горисполкома!
2-й возле Морвокзала, для приезжающих в наш город иностранцев!!!!
Смеху будет.

----------


## Destin

Кто интересуется сайтом ЭКО, вот ссылочка:

http://eko-od.org.ua/

----------


## lovely angel

А может подать на них в суд по правам человека в Гааге? На всю нашу городскую власть махом!  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

это все фантастика. Давайте думать о вещах реальных. И не только думать но и делать

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А может подать на них в суд по правам человека в Гааге? На всю нашу городскую власть махом!


 Лучше уж в Международный трибунал в Брюсселе

----------


## Petrova

> это все фантастика. Давайте думать о вещах реальных. И не только думать но и делать


 ваши предложения?

----------


## lovely angel

Наша драгоценная власть из мира фантастики и методы к ней должны быть фантастическими! 
Хотя, вы правы. Еще один вопрос, который (на мой взгляд) стоит камнем преткновения - отсутствие информации в массах. И не только о противозаконных действиях власть имущих, но и об акциях, которые пытается проводить народ.

----------


## Petrova

надо бы перед акциями листовки клеить призывающие на митинг, а то действительно может кто и пришел бы, так не вкурсе же!

----------


## Destin

Как уже известно праздник Юморины начнется  в полдень на Думской площади. Это выходной день. Хорошо бы собрать всех неравнодушных горожан с соответствующими плакатами и транспарантами и передать привет Эдичке! А в 16.00 начнется праздничное шествие, там тоже можно принять участие. Учитывая, что многие телекомпании будут показывать Юморину не только в Украине, можно попасть в кадр.

----------


## Destin

По информации: http://www.odessa.ua/announce/13372/

В Одессе проходит двухмесячник по благоустройству города. 

Исполнительный комитет Одесского городского совета приглашает всех принять участие в двухмесячнике по благоустройству города и проведении работ по санитарной очистке дворовых территорий, улиц и территорий частного сектора: 
..................................................  ..................................................
Склоны побережья от пляжа «Ланжерон» до пляжа «Чайка» (сбор возле арки) 
Склоны побережья от 10 ст. Б. Фонтана до пляжа Черноморка (сбор на 13 ст. Фонтана) 

Сбор – в 9:00 29 марта, 
5, 12, 19 апреля

Распоряжением Одесского городского головы №231-01р от 14.03.2008г. районным администрациям города поручено организовать участие в субботниках широких слоев населения, предприятий, организаций и учреждений, независимо от их подчинения и форм собственности, установить границы территорий и объемы работ, направленных на улучшение санитарного состояния, озеленение, благоустройство города и прибрежной зоны, обеспечить вывоз мусора.

----------


## ZORG88_07

> ...В Одессе проходит двухмесячник по благоустройству города. 
> 
> Исполнительный комитет Одесского городского совета приглашает всех принять участие в двухмесячнике по благоустройству города и проведении работ по санитарной очистке дворовых территорий, улиц и территорий частного сектора: 
> ..................................................  ..................................................


  Это что: рядовые граждане будут НА ШАРУ помогать убирать в частном секторе?!? Кто тут "сбрендил"?!?

----------


## JN

> В Одессе проходит двухмесячник по благоустройству города. 
> 
> ...
> Склоны побережья от пляжа «Ланжерон» до пляжа «Чайка» (сбор возле арки) 
> Склоны побережья от 10 ст. Б. Фонтана до пляжа Черноморка (сбор на 13 ст. Фонтана) 
> 
> Сбор – в 9:00 29 марта, 
> 5, 12, 19 апреля
> 
> ....


 Думаю, может собраться где-то между, и если соберется много, то объявить месячник по уборке заборов?

----------


## Aleksey-11

> Это что: рядовые граждане будут НА ШАРУ помогать убирать в частном секторе?!? Кто тут "сбрендил"?!?


 Это не сбрендили!

Добровольно. принудительно!

Всех предпринимателей уже собирают в райадминистрациях.
Под угрозой розрывов договоров и неласкового внимания властей!

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Это не сбрендили!
> 
> Добровольно. принудительно!
> 
> Всех предпринимателей уже собирают в райадминистрациях.
> Под угрозой розрывов договоров и неласкового внимания властей!


  А, это Прыщенковская "толока"???

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Может не совсем по теме.Кто-то слушал Розова после арт.-новостей?Не успела Юля на 1+1 высказаться негативно о работе антимоноп.ком.-та(Костусева-ст.)-популярно объяснили ,Сколько хорошего для Одессы,несмотря на свое отсутсвие,делается,а главное все время сравнивали с Э.Г.Что уже началась предвыборная PR-компания за мэрЗкое кресло,а это ,,шило,, лучше для города нынешнего ,,мыла,,!?При желании можно увидеть повтор завтра-т.е. уже сегодня...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Костусев тоже прикупил себе кусок на склонах, пока строить не начала...

----------


## FrogQueen

> Судя по рекламке Хай Райз стройка у них на самом берегу, на песке практически, может они действительно укрепляют сами для своей будущей стройки склон берега? Я просто не специалист по методикам берегоукрепительных работ. 
> Думаю, что было бы не лишним:
> 1) забросать Соколова (начальника УИЗТ управление инженерной защиты территории) на Б.Хмельницкого,18 письмами-запросами, кто, почему, по какому разрешению проводит в данном месте берегоукрепительные работы.
> 2) Направить побольше запросов в инспекцию по благоустройству территории г.Одессы (Мясоедовская,13) с требованием наложить административный штраф  на Хай Райз за нарушение свежеутвержденных правил по благоустройству г.Одессы" - проведение строительных работ без размещения информационного щита  кто и какие работы провордит, на основании какого разрешения. Кроме того - это территория парка Юбилейного? Значит происходит происходит повреждение элемента благоустройства парка - зеленого газона?
> 
> "- встановити інформаційний щит з найменуванням осіб, які є замовниками робіт та підрядниками, строками початку і закінчення робіт, іншою інформацієютелефонами виконавця робіт та вибаченням перед громадянами за заподіяні незручності; " - это как минимум (правила благоустройства http://www.odessa.ua/projects/10244)


 Кто-то может грамотно составить образцы таких запросов? И указать точные адреса, по которым их нужно направить?

----------


## Dobermann

Извиняюсь если что-то пропустил в обсуждении. Кто-то *официально* получал ответ от горсовета по поводу ЧТО происходит под санаторием "Россия" и почему нельзя пройти к морю ?

----------


## Мыкола

> По информации: http://www.odessa.ua/announce/13372/
> 
> В Одессе проходит двухмесячник по благоустройству города. 
> 
> Исполнительный комитет Одесского городского совета приглашает всех принять участие в двухмесячнике по благоустройству города и проведении работ по санитарной очистке дворовых территорий, улиц и территорий частного сектора: 
> ..................................................  ..................................................
> Склоны побережья от пляжа «Ланжерон» до пляжа «Чайка» (сбор возле арки) 
> Склоны побережья от 10 ст. Б. Фонтана до пляжа Черноморка (сбор на 13 ст. Фонтана) 
> 
> ...


 Я просто в шоке!!! Как уже писал выше, 22-23 марта провели субботник на склонах - в районе кортов (возле спуска Азарова). Тогда нами было собрано больше 130 (ста тридцати!!!) мешков битого стекла, тряпья и полтэтилена. Так большая часть мусора лежит на трассе здоровья ДО СИХ ПОР!!!! За кого-то была добровольно проделанна работа, кто-то за ЭТО положил в карман деньги, а вывезти то, что уже готово, собрано и лежит в мешках - не могут!!!!! Первую треть мусора вывезли через 2 дня, и то, только после того, как в исполком, по "горячей линии" позвонили журналисты.
Да, и еще момент. Когда я в киоске спрашивал газету со статьей о субботнике, продавщица спросила "о том субботнике, на котором за каждый мешок давали денег?".
Так вот меня интересует, сколько нам должны денег за собранный мусор? И когда вывезут то, что мы собрали? - обидно за свой труд. Сизифов труд....

Если есть у кого-то возможность посодействовать - пожалуйста, помогите! Завтра уже будет неделя...

----------


## Матрешка

> Как уже известно праздник Юморины начнется  в полдень на Думской площади. Это выходной день. Хорошо бы собрать всех неравнодушных горожан с соответствующими плакатами и транспарантами и передать привет Эдичке! А в 16.00 начнется праздничное шествие, там тоже можно принять участие. Учитывая, что многие телекомпании будут показывать Юморину не только в Украине, можно попасть в кадр.


 Далеко не у всех 1 апреля выходной день. Большинство организаций работает.

----------


## ZORG88_07

> Далеко не у всех 1 апреля выходной день. Большинство организаций работает.


  СБУ - естественно!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Думаю, может собраться где-то между, и если соберется много, то объявить месячник по уборке заборов?


 Хорошо бы еще недельник хотя-бы по уборке некоторых зажравшихся мэров и горсоветов. А за одно и исполкомов

----------


## seredag

> Кто-то может грамотно составить образцы таких запросов? И указать точные адреса, по которым их нужно направить?


 
Инспекция по благоустройству города Одессы http://www.odessa.ua/departments/5903

Управление инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета
http://www.odessa.ua/departments/264

Образцы писем пока не обещаю, надо поработать. Но будет даже хорошо, если письма будут с разным текстом, пусть не говорят  - один организатор. Не лишним будет,  если приложить распечатанные фото, даже те, которые выкладывались здесь на форуме.

----------


## JN

> Кто-то *официально* получал ответ от горсовета по поводу ЧТО происходит под санаторием "Россия" и почему нельзя пройти к морю ?


 Спрашиваете - отвечаем. По прозьбе активистов ЭКО такие запросы были отправлены депутатом горсовета Казачишиной в УАГ, УКС и т.д. 11 марта с.г. На вчерашний день ответов на них еще не было. Мы воспользовались возможностью направить *депутатские* запросы, т.к. при обращении граждан наши замечательные власти обычно просто "наводят тень на плетень", "включают дурака"...

----------


## seredag

Я пользовалась также возможностью отправлять обращения на официальном городском сайте Горсовета. Через пару дней лично Кучук перезвонил на оставленный  в моем обращении номер мобильного, а в течении месяца пришли письменные ответы. Главное, чтобы запрос-жалоба был убедительным ? :smileflag: 
нас сегодня надули. Горзелентрест обещал в сквере высадить более 20 шт кустарника, а не привезли ни одного, хотя мы готовы были купить за свои денежки саженцы. они отговорили нас - сказали мы сами привезем сколько надо, а в результате мы сегодня собрались на субботник без саженцев, Председателя Киевского РИК тоже отправили на официальные Гурвицевские субботники  и никто серьезно нашим сквером не занимался сегодня. Дворники пригнаные ДЭЗом 10 теток одинаковых с лица орали: кто нам заплатит за это?, на фига нам нужен этот субботник?, чтоб вы провалились со своим сквером и т.д. и т.п.. Потусовались они часик и смылись ВООБЩе ничего не сделав. Зелентрест работал вместе с нами. Один человек купил маленькую елочку и мы посадили ее. Жаль будет если украдут. Уже украли два куста голладских роз, которые за свои средства посадила одна из нашей инициативной  группы. Мы садим. а жители частного сектора - воруют... Ну что за люди..?

----------


## koliaodessa

так что там завтра в Лузановке?
Будут ли садить вновь деревья и в котором часу?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

На площадке под санаторием Россия, где согласно лживому плакату ведутся берегоукрепляющие работы появился котлован.
Наверное для более эффективного берегоукрепеления.
Да, и появился еще один плакатик, извещающий, что после скорого окончания берегоукрепительных работ улучшенный  проход к морю будет снова открыт.
Ну что тут скажешь?

----------


## JN

Есть официальные ответы от Управления архитектуры, Управления инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья и Инспекции государственного архитектурно-строительного контроля в одесской области. Сейчас пытаюсь проанализировать полученные документы.
Что сразу становиться любопытным: купленый участок составляет 0,4361Га, но проведение берегоукрепительных работ "приводит к организации дополнительной территории площадью 6250м2(или 0,6250Га). .... общая площадь земельного участка, предполагаемая для строительства комплекса составляет 0.4361+0,6250=1,0611Га.
Градостроительным обоснованием предлагалось использование берегоукрепительных сооружений для размещения зон отдыха, бассейнов, соляриев проектируемого комплекса"

Т.е. Рондин купил 0,4361Га, а еще 0,6250Га, преимущественно общественного пляжа, город ему "подарил".

И еще вот, согласно договору купли-продажи участка, земельные серветуты и органичения прав на этот земельный участок отсутствуют. Это означает, что ни проходов к морю, права пользования пляжем и т.п. у жителей города не будет.

Как разберусь, напишу подробней.

Что любопытно еще. Сведения о решении горсовета 4422-IV от 29.09.2005г., согласно которому этот участок утвержден для продажи, на сайте горсовета я не нашел. Зато нынешний застройщик "Жилстройсервис-2" купил эту землицу у киевской фирмы "Сервис-Энерго", а не на торгах. От так о!

----------


## Сан Саныч

Процесс пошел. В итоговых новостях недели сообщили, что Одесский окружной административный суд вынес определение запрещающее Гурвицу и совету проводит какие либо действия по участку на склонах в районе пляжа Дельфин-Санаторного переулка, который хотят выделить  фирме Макстрой. Решение о выделении участка под застройку оспорила общественная организация Будущее Одессы, руководит которой Козаченко и куда, как я понял входит ряд депутатов горсовета, в частности Балинов. Это уже не словом, а делом. Думаю, что все только начинается...

----------


## Парусник

> Может не совсем по теме.Кто-то слушал Розова после арт.-новостей?Не успела Юля на 1+1 высказаться негативно о работе антимоноп.ком.-та(Костусева-ст.)-популярно объяснили ,Сколько хорошего для Одессы,несмотря на свое отсутсвие,делается,а главное все время сравнивали с Э.Г.Что уже началась предвыборная PR-компания за мэрЗкое кресло,а это ,,шило,, лучше для города нынешнего ,,мыла,,!?При желании можно увидеть повтор завтра-т.е. уже сегодня...


 Нечему удивляться:канал" АРТ"-ОФИЦИАЛЬНАЯ СОБСТВЕННОСТЬ  Костусева.

----------


## Petrova

Хочеться верить.

----------


## Парусник

> Хочеться верить.


 Информация из газеты "Свободная Одесса " от 25 марта с.г.,озвученная так же в программе "Время местное" телеканала " Круг".

----------


## Honda2777

Вчера была на 13-й фонтана, посмотрите та площадка где мы ставили машины, ее огороди и уже что то копают.
Аляжей в городе скоро вообще не будет, каждый клочек земли у моря застраивается!!!!а рядом на 14 фонтана строят из светло-желтого кирпича коттеджи...что это такое..под прикрытием баз..продают их по 1500 000..закрыли тоже проход морю... 
Необходимо приглашать людей..центральное телевиденье пускай смотрят!!! 
Мер такое допускает!!!!!!!!!


Продажный Гурвиц и Кучук

----------


## JN

> (Костусева-ст.)-популярно объяснили ,Сколько хорошего для Одессы,несмотря на свое отсутсвие,делается,а главное все время сравнивали с Э.Г.


 Отсутствие отсутствием, а землицы пару гектаров на склонах, Костусев прикупил. Да, много хорошего...

----------


## Парусник

> Отсутствие отсутствием, а землицы пару гектаров на склонах, Костусев прикупил. Да, много хорошего...


 Самое печальное не это.А то,что принадлежащий ему телеканал "Арт "
систематически вводит в заблуждение одесситов.

----------


## Destin

Самое печальное не это.А то,что Парусники систематически вводят в заблуждение одесситов. Телеканал "Арт" не принадлежит Костусеву.

----------


## seredag

> Я просто в шоке!!! Как уже писал выше, 22-23 марта провели субботник на склонах - в районе кортов (возле спуска Азарова). Тогда нами было собрано больше 130 (ста тридцати!!!) мешков битого стекла, тряпья и полтэтилена. Так большая часть мусора лежит на трассе здоровья ДО СИХ ПОР!!!! За кого-то была добровольно проделанна работа, кто-то за ЭТО положил в карман деньги, а вывезти то, что уже готово, собрано и лежит в мешках - не могут!!!!! Первую треть мусора вывезли через 2 дня, и то, только после того, как в исполком, по "горячей линии" позвонили журналисты.
> Да, и еще момент. Когда я в киоске спрашивал газету со статьей о субботнике, продавщица спросила "о том субботнике, на котором за каждый мешок давали денег?".
> Так вот меня интересует, сколько нам должны денег за собранный мусор? И когда вывезут то, что мы собрали? - обидно за свой труд. Сизифов труд....
> 
> Если есть у кого-то возможность посодействовать - пожалуйста, помогите! Завтра уже будет неделя...


 Сегодня вечером по Граду зачитывали вот это самое Ваше сообщение! Очень здорово Розов приколол Гурвица. Субботники мол организует, сгоняет туда подневольных студентов и бюджетников, а на самом деле не в состоянии даже просто убрать мусор, который добровольно собирают инициативные одесситы Может будет резонанс? Одесский вестник теперь огрызается почти на каждую передачу градовцев. Не нравится им :smileflag:

----------


## aliaodessa

Внимательнее читайте Свободную Одессу .Канал АРТ пренадлежит КОЗАЧЕНКО.Зачем вводить людей в заблуждение,..ОТ постоянной дезинформации по каналам АРТ ГРАД АТВ у людей уже крыша едет.Кому верить?Где правда?Ежедневное подогревание пикетных настроений к хорошему не приведет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

ххех, я, видать, главный дезинформатор!

----------


## JN

> ОТ постоянной дезинформации по каналам АРТ ГРАД АТВ у людей уже крыша едет


 Поедет, конечно, про любимого ме-е-ера такое узнать... Вы поосторожней, головку берегите. Зачем Вам это смотреть? У Вас же все хорошо, Вам все нравиться, язык нужного калибра...

----------


## seredag

> Внимательнее читайте Свободную Одессу .Канал АРТ пренадлежит КОЗАЧЕНКО.Зачем вводить людей в заблуждение,..ОТ постоянной дезинформации по каналам АРТ ГРАД АТВ у людей уже крыша едет.Кому верить?Где правда?Ежедневное подогревание пикетных настроений к хорошему не приведет.


 Если бы свинец, содержащийся в типографской краске не был так вреден для здоровья, то предлагаемую Вами газетку можно было бы использовать по единственному для нее правильному целевому назначению. 
Однажды почитать на их сайте статейки достаточно, чтобы иметь про них свое мнение, никем не навязанное заметьте.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Давайте обсуждать сабж, а не оффтоп в виде газетенки со статьями сталинско-радикального характера.*

----------


## Парусник

> Самое печальное не это.А то,что Парусники систематически вводят в заблуждение одесситов. Телеканал "Арт" не принадлежит Костусеву.


 Напоминает базарный торг.А  где аргументация?

----------


## Destin

> Напоминает базарный торг.А  где аргументация?


 "Газеты читать надо!" (с)

----------


## Парусник

> "Газеты читать надо!" (с)


 Эту информацию я почерпнул именно из газет.Но мы,видимо,читаем разные газеты.А это уже выходит за рамки дискуссии на форуме...

----------


## Destin

5 апреля в 9.00 на Думской площади состоится митинг в поддержку гражданской инициативы одесситов "ЭКО" против застройки склонов в районе Трассы здоровья. 

*ПРИДИ И ЗАЩИТИ СВОЕ ПРАВО НА ЧИСТЫЙ ВОЗДУХ!*

----------


## Буджак

Боюсь, мне придется стыдливо отводить глаза. Я не смогу приехать.

----------


## Agnessa

> 5 апреля в 9.00 на Думской площади состоится митинг в поддержку гражданской инициативы одесситов "ЭКО" против застройки склонов в районе Трассы здоровья. 
> 
> *ПРИДИ И ЗАЩИТИ СВОЕ ПРАВО НА ЧИСТЫЙ ВОЗДУХ!*


 В это же утро, в 9 или в 10 часов, греческая диаспора Одессы намерена собраться на Думской, чтобы выразить протест против переноса памятника Григорию Маразли на Маразлиевскую.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В это же утро, в 9 или в 10 часов, греческая диаспора Одессы намерена собраться на Думской, чтобы выразить протест против переноса памятника Григорию Маразли на Маразлиевскую.


 В то же утро гурвицюгент , скорее всего, планирует провести конракцию, направленную на защиту самого человечного человека и лучшего из мэров всех времен и народов.
Будем готовы к всевозможным, в том числе и самым гряхным провакациям.
Я буду пренепременно.

----------


## Терри на ограде

какой я был дурак когда выступал за застройку. ща собираюсь продолжить свои пробежки утренние - это оч прикольно.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> какой я был дурак когда выступал за застройку. ща собираюсь продолжить свои пробежки утренние - это оч прикольно.


 Терри, Вы просто радуете прогрессом в Ваших взглядах!
Я всегда говорил, что из Сотой школы выходят исключительно порядочные и ответственные люди.
Приходите 05.04. к 9-00 на Думскую и бросте как и все истинные одесситы заранее припасенное куринное  тухлое яйцо в грязные делишки одесского мэра винницкого происхождения.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Кстати и о пробежках.
Когда Трасса Здоровья будет, согласно планам мэрии застроена, она превратится в городскую улицу с очень интенсивным движением.
Где тогда побегать и устроить покатушки на велосипедах?

Остаются только электрические беговые дорожки и велотренажеры.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так это все заговор с целью увеличения продаж беговых дорожек и тренажеров!

----------


## Destin

Ах, какая красота! Особенно хорошо видна 4-х полосная магистраль районного значения на верхней кромке склонов.И совсем не видно Трассу здоровья
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/969271.html

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Так это все заговор с целью увеличения продаж беговых дорожек и тренажеров!


 И дальнейшего повышения стоимости абонементов на посещение фитнес-клубов.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ах, какая красота! Особенно хорошо видна 4-х полосная магистраль районного значения на верхней кромке склонов.
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/969271.html


 Из ложной скромности, надо понимать, не изображены объекты придомовой инфраструктуры. 
Не видать многоэтажных паркингов и стоянок, котельных и насосных, домиков охраны и прислуги. Еще не нарисованы заборы, которые неприменно появятся вокруг этих милых домиков.

ЭДИК! НУ ПОЧЕМУ ТЫ НЕ ПОЕХАЛ ИЗ СВОЕЙ ВИННИЦКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ ВО ЛЬВОВ, НАПРИМЕР? или еще куда подальше?

----------


## Destin

> ...ЭДИК! НУ ПОЧЕМУ ТЫ НЕ ПОЕХАЛ ИЗ СВОЕЙ ВИННИЦКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ ВО ЛЬВОВ, НАПРИМЕР? или еще куда подальше?


 В субботу 5 апреля на митинге будет возможность его туда послать :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В субботу 5 апреля на митинге будет возможность его туда послать


 Пошлем, конечно, если только гораздо более организованный и количественно больший гурвицюгент нас подпустит к зданию.
Милицию тоже сгонят со всего города и она не будет нам рада.

Особенно больших надежд на митинг возлагать не приходится.
наидемократичнейший из мэров отличается тугостью на ухо когда толпа кричит лозунги, направленные против него.

 В то же время его слух отлично улавливает звук шелеста прямоугольных кусочков бумаги и надо полагать не глядя определяет их количество.

----------


## JN

> если только гораздо более организованный и количественно больший гурвицюгент


 Не надо об этом думать, надо быть, занять свое место и сделать намеченное.

----------


## JN

Вот что еще хочу отметить. Эти Эдины попытки заглушить противников, "встречные" митинги, вопли: "Наш мэр - Гурвиц!", все это... Дежавю. Как это напоминает конец первого пришествия последнего человека. Ой как напоминает!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Не надо об этом думать, надо быть, занять свое место и сделать намеченное.


 Сделаем, конечно.
Надо дать понять этой власти, что есть еще и общественное мнение и оно сильно отличается от интересов псевдонародных избранников.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вот что еще хочу отметить. Эти Эдины попытки заглушить противников, "встречные" митинги, вопли: "Наш мэр - Гурвиц!", все это... Дежавю. Как это напоминает конец первого пришествия последнего человека. Ой как напоминает!


 Да, приходит на память такое:
"Одесса - не Майдан!
Наш мэр - Боделан!"

Не помогут вам, Эдуард Иосифович, ваши проплаченные и согнанные принудительно клакеры, которые иной раз даже фамилию любимого мэра выговорить правильно не в состоянии.

----------


## Терри на ограде

> Терри, Вы просто радуете прогрессом в Ваших взглядах!
> Я всегда говорил, что из Сотой школы выходят исключительно порядочные и ответственные люди.
> Приходите 05.04. к 9-00 на Думскую и бросте как и все истинные одесситы заранее припасенное куринное  тухлое яйцо в грязные делишки одесского мэра винницкого происхождения.


 приду. я когда-то прошел интереснейший курс персональной эфективности, а вот пользоваться навыками начал тока сейчас.что удивительно - помогает.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> приду. я когда-то прошел интереснейший курс персональной эфективности, а вот пользоваться навыками начал тока сейчас.что удивительно - помогает.


 Будем очень рады специалисту в области персональной эффективности.

----------


## nissan

> 5 апреля в 9.00 на Думской площади состоится митинг в поддержку гражданской инициативы одесситов "ЭКО" против застройки склонов в районе Трассы здоровья. 
> 
> *ПРИДИ И ЗАЩИТИ СВОЕ ПРАВО НА ЧИСТЫЙ ВОЗДУХ!*


 Гы, прикольно. Моя мама работает в СШ№35, ей уже сегодня позвонила администрация и сказала что т.к. суббота рабочий день за вторник, то надо идти на митинг в поддержку нашего мэра (притом что мама по вторникам выходная, тоесть недолжна отрабатывать, но администрацию это неволнует)

----------


## Буджак

Неужели пойдет? 35 когда-то славилась либерализмом, когда я там учился, давно, правда...

----------


## JN

> Неужели пойдет? 35 когда-то славилась либерализмом, когда я там учился, давно, правда...


 Не сомневайтесь, если не придумает веской причины не пойти, то пойдет. Весь либерализм в наши дни из общественных отношений перекочевал в сферу ценообразования и применения правовых норм к казнокрадам.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Может это предложение быстрее к модераторам-предложение о митинге 5 апреля передать на все близкие по теме ветки не только на этом форуме?

----------


## aliaodessa

а 5 апреля подали заявки 12! разных организаций по подсчетам там будет тысяч 5 людей.Атакже караоке ,выступление каких то деток ,кауров (родительская суббота как раз 5апреля)бабушки с иконами и т.д.СТОИТ ЛИ ТРАТИТЬ ВРЕМЯ?нас никто не услышит!

----------


## AndreyAI

Школа №10 была на прошлом "антимитинге", обязали учителей туда идти.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Участвоватть в митингах входит в должностные обязанности учителей?

А написать открытое письмо министру образования опринуждении участвовать в политических акциях слабо?

----------


## JN

Только уже за одно это - за посягательство на свободу воли подчиненных ему людей, гурвица стоит гнать пинками. И не только с мэрства, а гнать и гнать, пока не упадет.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Только уже за одно это - за посягательство на свободу воли подчиненных ему людей, гурвица стоит гнать пинками. И не только с мэрства, а гнать и гнать, пока не упадет.


 Зачем же гнать?
Не гнать надо, напротив.
Если его сейчас посадить пожизненно, то он в глубине своей души будет знать за что.
Или есть сомнения?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> а 5 апреля подали заявки 12! разных организаций по подсчетам там будет тысяч 5 людей.Атакже караоке ,выступление каких то деток ,кауров (родительская суббота как раз 5апреля)бабушки с иконами и т.д.СТОИТ ЛИ ТРАТИТЬ ВРЕМЯ?нас никто не услышит!


 Стоит. 
Безусловно нужно прийти. Всегда нужно приходить на такие мероприятия. 
Когда люди забудут, наконец, уроки, преподаные Советской властью и поверят в то, что народ может решать свою судьбу, он и начнет это делать.
Это будет плохой день для президентов, премьеров и особенно мэров.

----------


## Petrova

5 квітня (в суботу) з 8.30 до 11.30 на Думській площі, під стінами одеської міськради члени молодіжної організації «Демократичний Альянс» та небайдужа молодь міста проведуть акцію «ХОЧЕМО БАЧИТИ!!!», вимагаючи, щоб сесії міської ради транслювалися на телебаченні в прямому ефірі і в повному обсязі. Під сучасну українську музику будемо роздавати перехожим жовті та блакитні кульки з написами "ХОЧЕМО БАЧИТИ", будемо роздавати депутатам звернення та тіж таки кульки, будемо намагатися за допомогою мегафона та двох метрових колонок прикольними віршами перекричати Каурова, який також припреться чогось там вимагати. Коротше кажучи буде весело. Плюс будуть деякі елементи театральної вистави - будуть пірамідою стояти радянські телевізори з прикольними фразами замість зображення, буде дерево української демократії, яке росте з прозорого бутля з "Прямим ефіром" і інші креативні штуки. Долучайся, буде весело. В цей день крім нас на Думську припруться всі кому не лінь: Регіонали, Наша Одеса, Кауров - в них якась спільна акція (дожилися :smileflag:  - на їх акцію зганяють вчителів з шкіл. Тож людей буде багато і нам потрібно відстояти наші права і не загубитись в натовпі. Нам потрібна твоя допомога! 
5 квітня активна молодь зустрічається біля міськради!


это мне в контакте пришло....

----------


## JN

Да, веселенькую субботу гурвиц нам готовит.

----------


## Petrova

> Да, веселенькую субботу гурвиц нам готовит.


 думаеш это гурвица ребята?
тока разгребла работу, ща попробую в контакте спросить чего это они вдруг активировались...
но боюсь митинг в защиту склонов будет сорван. Но попробуем.

----------


## ALEX-72

> Да, веселенькую субботу гурвиц нам готовит.


 Юморина продолжается! А тем временем на склонах работа кипит, да и не только там.

----------


## ALEX-72

> Участвоватть в митингах входит в должностные обязанности учителей?
> 
> А написать открытое письмо министру образования опринуждении участвовать в политических акциях слабо?


 Написать то можно, только шо это даст? Да и с доказухой проблемы, такие приказы, я думаю, на бумаге не пишутся.

----------


## Pumik

Ездили сегодня вниз на 12 станцию Фонтана, верхние склоны вдоль дороги вычищенные, аж блестят, но они и не очень загаженные были, стоят вдоль дороги мешочки с мусором. А что касается стоянки внизу, то она осталась, правда половина от нее. Основная часть стоянки огорожена забором, причем на огороженной территории еще какие то разделения, может быть там будет какое то увеселительное заведение, ничего пока не спилили. А расчищенный пустырь вдоль 13 станции ждет своего часа.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Братцы-это конечно прекрасно-деревья,уборка и это должно быть,но... так склоны не спасем.Непротивление злу насилием с гурвицеобразными здесь не пройдет.


 ------
На сегодня это абсолютно очевидно...Сажать деревья и убирать склоны нужно  по факту победы над силами дерьма и зла.
Уж как Балинов проходится по гурвицу ....со страшной силой... но...результат каков и когда он будет и будет ли вообще?
Скорее будет уместна фраза "поздно пить боржом..."
Все более склоняюсь к мыслям о жестком отпоре и реальных предложениях,звучащих ранее.
Кстати а когда гурвица складывает полномочия?

----------


## Julia

> Только уже за одно это - за посягательство на свободу воли подчиненных ему людей, гурвица стоит гнать пинками. И не только с мэрства, а гнать и гнать, пока не упадет.


 
Я поражаюсь. Товарищи, Вы хоть обратили внимание на то, каким стал НАШ город? Или может быть, вы забыли каким он был во время Боделана? Да ведь в городе не было даже дорог!!!
Оглянитесь, Одесса преобразилась! И в этом заслуга мэра и ТОЛЬКО его!
Отреставрировали Оперный театр, каким красивым стал городской сад, а на Приморском бульваре какая красота!!! 
Дороги во всем городе сделал, расширяют где только возможно!
За что же его гнать? За склоны?
Мне не понять. Вот сейчас на склонах пустырь и грязь. Чем плохо, что там будут красивые дома? Люди, которые могут заплатить по 2,5 куска за м не будут гадить.
Это наш минталитет: Ни себе, ни людям. У меня нет и у тебя не будет.

Пришел человек, который город за короткий срок в куколку превратил, а людям лишь бы гнать кого-то...

Мне есть с чем сравнить. Я, вот уже 2 года, живу в Днепропетровске. У этого города нет такого хозяина. В городе совершенно нет дорог, нет порядка, он грязный и мрачный. Им никто не занимается. Я вам передать не могу, что там твориться...Грязный настолько, что ветер разносит мусор..и этот мусор летает над головами жителей и оседает на ветках деревьев  Без преувеличений.
Я приезжаю в Одессу и радуюсь, что нашему родному городу повезло больше. Его холят и лелеют. Ухаживают, украшают как могут и все что не делается - ему к лицу!
Последнее, что меня приятно удивило - часто вижу машины-поливалки на дорогах города. А еще, на Таировском кладбище вдоль всей тропинки установили фонари, срубили все деревья и заасфальтировали тропинки. Кто по вашему это сделал? Вы не цените все, что делается для Вас.

----------


## Олег.Л

Мне не понять
---------
Отличное  признание...даже нет смысла что-то разъяснять
Вы прекрасны в своей наивности -)))

----------


## Скрытик

> Я поражаюсь. Товарищи, Вы хоть обратили внимание на то, каким стал НАШ город? 
> Отреставрировали Оперный театр


 Извините, а каким боком к этому Гурвиц? Вы телевизор пересмотрели? а может не было тех именных свай которые мои знакомые (сорри, я в то время был неплатежеспособен) покупали за свои деньги и дарили городу? Их подвиг тоже эта мразь присвоила?



> каким красивым стал городской сад, а на Приморском бульваре какая красота!!! 
> Дороги во всем городе сделал, расширяют где только возможно!
> За что же его гнать? За склоны?
> Мне не понять. Вот сейчас на склонах пустырь и грязь. Чем плохо, что там будут красивые дома? Люди, которые могут заплатить по 2,5 куска за м не будут гадить.
> Это наш минталитет: Ни себе, ни людям. У меня нет и у тебя не будет.
> 
> Пришел человек, который город за короткий срок в куколку превратил, а людим лишь бы гнать кого-то...


 А Вы в курсе что вырастает из куколки? Красивая бабочка превращается в страшную гусеницу, уничтожающая дерево на котором она выросла. Вот это один в один.




> Мне есть с чем сравнить. Я, вот уже 2 года, живу в Днепропетровске. У этого города нет такого хозяина. В городе совершенно нет дорог, нет порядка, он грязный и мрачный. Им никто не занимается. Я вам передать не могу, что там твориться...Грязный настолько, что ветер разносит мусор..и этот мусор летает над головами жителей и оседает на ветках деревьев  Без преувеличений.


 Как повезло этому "дикому" городу - его пока не разграбили до основания

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне не понять
> ---------
> Отличное  признание...даже нет смысла что-то разъяснять
> Вы прекрасны в своей наивности -)))


 Наивность это слишком мягко сказано...

----------


## job2001

> Я поражаюсь. Товарищи, Вы хоть обратили внимание на то, каким стал НАШ город? Или может быть, вы забыли каким он был во время Боделана? Да ведь в городе не было даже дорог!!!
> Оглянитесь, Одесса преобразилась! И в этом заслуга мэра и ТОЛЬКО его!
> Отреставрировали Оперный театр, каким красивым стал городской сад, а на Приморском бульваре какая красота!!! 
> Дороги во всем городе сделал, расширяют где только возможно!
> За что же его гнать? За склоны?
> Мне не понять. Вот сейчас на склонах пустырь и грязь. Чем плохо, что там будут красивые дома? Люди, которые могут заплатить по 2,5 куска за м не будут гадить.
> Это наш минталитет: Ни себе, ни людям. У меня нет и у тебя не будет.
> 
> Пришел человек, который город за короткий срок в куколку превратил, а людям лишь бы гнать кого-то...
> ...


 Да, вот такие мы злые бессрдечные люди.
Заберите этого святого человека к себе в Днепр, пусть он вам красоту устроит.

----------


## maxx™

> За что же его гнать? За склоны?
> Мне не понять. Вот сейчас на склонах пустырь и грязь. Чем плохо, что там будут красивые дома? Люди, которые могут заплатить по 2,5 куска за м не будут гадить.


 Насчет того что не будут гадить это еще очень спорный вопрос, возможно будут деньги чтобы платить за уборку, но не будут гадить это под большим вопросом.
По поводу порядка на склонах - пройдите по Приморскому бульвару, где - "а на Приморском бульваре какая красота", после любых  массовых гуляний и задумайтесь - почему на Приморском убирают а на склонах нет. Если заботиться о городе, то чем склоны не такая же территория города как и Приморский бульвар с точки зрения уборки?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Да, вот такие мы злые бессрдечные люди.
> Заберите этого святого человека к себе в Днепр, пусть он вам красоту устроит.


 ---------
Это меньшее зло,которое можно ему устроить .Будучи неделю дома на Французском и беседуя с разными людьми на тему города и гурвица я не услышал (даю слово!!!) ни единого не то что положительного,но и просто нейтрального  отзыва о нем как о человеке и  как об управленце!
Более того, скажу,что он проклят жителями города в седьмом колене!Собственно это для всех не новость....

----------


## Audrew

а чего Вы так набросились?? 
у Вас такое мнение,у человека другое!
кроме того,что тут все выскажутся ничего не изменится))

----------


## Julia

и полетели камни  :smileflag:

----------


## JN

По сути, к слова Скрытика и всех кто писал после него добавить нечего. А не по сути, ну не видно из Днепра, некоторым и из Одессы не видно - только дорогами(давно уже мифическими) живут. Что же тут поделаешь, но в качестве агитатора, Вы, мадам Джулия, несостоятельны. Все то, что Вы говорите мы слышим каждый день.

----------


## Audrew

а чего Вы  добиваетесь? убедить человека в своей правоте?? и что?? от этого перестанут строить и удовлетворят все Ваши требования?
вот просто интересно..
конечно  это мое маленькое ИМХО..что кроме мнения общего Вы тут слышите??или кого-то тут интересует мнение личное??
разве Вы услышали человека который думает по другому?..

----------


## Julia

> По сути, к слова Скрытика и всех кто писал после него добавить нечего. А не по сути, ну не видно из Днепра, некоторым и из Одессы не видно - только дорогами(давно уже мифическими) живут. Что же тут поделаешь, но в качестве агитатора, Вы, мадам Джулия, несостоятельны. Все то, что Вы говорите мы слышим каждый день.


 мифическими? :smileflag:  и правда, к хорошему быстро привыкаешь и перестаешь ценить. Кажется, будто так и должно быть. А я вот езжу по бездорожью Днепра и убиваю свою любимую машину. По-доброму завидую одесситам, которые ездят по гладкому асфальту. 
Все познается  в сравнении, ИМХО

а по поводу того, что воруют - так а покажите мне город в нашей стране, где не воруют!?
Воруют везде! Разница только в том, что при этом Одесса становится красивее...а Днепр ужаснее. Хотя поверьте, в Днепре есть что воровать.

Я высказываю свое мнение. Надеюсь, на понимание и прошу не язвить.
На агитатора не претендую. Здесь их без меня достаточно  :smileflag:

----------


## -Ariadna-

Julia, просто сказала, что не понимает почему нам не нравится Гурвиц и форумчане попытались обьяснить, почему. Я, например, возмущена тем, что люди, которые живут в центре города или в курортной зоне потеряли покой! Их могут в любой момент продать целыми улицами, как это было с пер. Матросова. Интересно в Днепропетровске также поступает мер или как-то по другому заботиться о своих гражданах? Я уже не говорю о зеленой зоне, тут об этом итак много сказано.

----------


## seredag

Мне есть с чем сравнить. Я, вот уже 2 года, живу в Днепропетровске. У этого города нет такого хозяина. В городе совершенно нет дорог, нет порядка, он грязный и мрачный. Им никто не занимается. Я вам передать не могу, что там твориться...Грязный настолько, что ветер разносит мусор..и этот мусор летает над головами жителей и оседает на ветках деревьев  Без преувеличений.
Я приезжаю в Одессу и радуюсь, что нашему родному городу повезло больше. Его холят и лелеют. Ухаживают, украшают как могут и все что не делается - ему к лицу!
Последнее, что меня приятно удивило - часто вижу машины-поливалки на дорогах города. А еще, на Таировском кладбище вдоль всей тропинки установили фонари, срубили все деревья и заасфальтировали тропинки. Кто по вашему это сделал? Вы не цените все, что делается для Вас.[/QUOTE]



Да днепровцы мастера нагадить и свалить...   нашем сквере по Левитана угол Королева года три стоял самовольно установленный "Игровой мир". Хозяин днепровец   залил бетоном фасадный газон, зажал в своем строении два взрослых дерева, инспектора экологии прикормленные ним говорили, что деревьям ничего не будет, потому что корни у них глубокие - выживут. На сегодня днепровец под нажимом Гефестовцев отдал им свой самострой и свалил в парк Горького развлекать одесситов. А бетонная стяжка, уничтожившая ФАСАДНЫЙ газон официального филиала парка Горького уже месяц свидетельствует нам о культуре днепровских бизнесменов и жадности местных чиновников. Никто никому даже админштраф не впаял за нарушение правил благоустройства города - повреждение газона элемента благоустройства сквера и погибшее дерево.
Днепропетровцы пусть сами за собой убирают и не приносят свою "культуру" другим. Уничтожать деревья у нас своих хватает, дождемся вот только когда из куколки вылупится

----------


## Desdichado

> Julia, просто сказала, что не понимает почему нам не нравится Гурвиц и форумчане попытались обьяснить, почему. Я, например, возмущена тем, что люди, которые живут в центре города или в курортной зоне потеряли покой! Их могут в любой момент продать целыми улицами, как это было с пер. Матросова. Интересно в Днепропетровске также поступает мер или как-то по другому заботиться о своих гражданах? Я уже не говорю о зеленой зоне, тут об этом итак много сказано.


 Джулия не считает таких людей, как жители переулка Матросова, достойными человеческого отношения. Джулию, по-видимому, ее машина больше заботит, чем люди. Ну и что? Нормальная позиция для таких, как Джулия и Гурвиц. И по другому не будет.

----------


## Desdichado

> Да днепровцы мастера нагадить и свалить...   нашем сквере по Левитана угол Королева года три стоял самовольно установленный "Игровой мир". Хозяин днепровец   залил бетоном фасадный газон, зажал в своем строении два взрослых дерева, инспектора экологии прикормленные ним говорили, что деревьям ничего не будет, потому что корни у них глубокие - выживут. На сегодня днепровец под нажимом Гефестовцев отдал им свой самострой и свалил в парк Горького развлекать одесситов. А бетонная стяжка, уничтожившая ФАСАДНЫЙ газон официального филиала парка Горького уже месяц свидетельствует нам о культуре днепровских бизнесменов и жадности местных чиновников.


 Да причем тут - днепровский бизнесмен, одесский или киевский? Какая разница. Какой народ - такие и бизнесмены. Я вот вчерась в военкомате был, по поводу военного билета. Так я снова (в который раз) поразился алчности и бессовестности военкоматовских тварей. Ну и что? Что изменится от разговоров?

----------


## Олег.Л

Мечта одессита--
акт 1.
следователь--"гражданин гурвиц,объясните присяжным зачем вам понадобилось строить стадион в Лузановке.
гурвиц--"ну во первых уничтожить зеленую зону,с целью непроникновения туда коз и мусора-а это святое.
во-вторых снять деньги с большой и  неосвоенной территории лузановского парка.
Далее- имея новый стадион сразу продать под застройку СКА и Спартак-можете подсчитать сами стоимость земли в том районе.
Следователь-" ну и что дальше?
гурвиц--
"а что? да пусть хоть помидоры там выращивают...потом...
Следователь--
"вам неоднократно поступало предложение,оставить в покое склоны и застраивать промзону от порта до Лузановки,перенеся за черту города несколько действующих предприятий.Это именно тот вариант,который устроил бы всех,учитывая гораздо более удобный рельеф местности под застройку,отсутствие склонов,деревьев,и готовые площадки под застройку.Почему вы игнорировали этот вариант???
 гурвиц -- "там нет коз.......

----------


## JN

> Почему вы игнорировали этот вариант???
> гурвиц -- "там нет коз.......

----------


## strelecia

5.04.08 | 18:04 Мэр сказал «спасибо» тем, кто поддерживает его планы «облагораживания прибрежных склонов» 
Городской голова Эдуард Гурвиц поблагодарил участников состоявшегося сегодня у стен Одесской мэрии митинга за поддержку начинаний руководства города по облагораживанию прибрежных склонов. По словам мэра, склоны необходимо привести в порядок, провести там берегоукрепительные работы и «построить наконец-то единую городскую набережную». Как отметил Эдуард Гурвиц, он очень рад тому, что одесситы поняли, что склоны «не могут быть прибежищем для одних только коз». 
При этом городской голова подчеркнул, что застраивать эти склоны целиком «никто не собирается».

----------


## JN

Огромное спасибо Оесситам! Именно Одесситам, с большой буквы, которые пришли сегодня на митинг против застройки склонов, не убоявшись форпостеров, жэковцев, завучей и участковых 
врачей, стянутых сегодня. в рабочий день гурвицем на Думскую площадь. Стянутых за наши(бюджетные) деньги.
Хроники:
- 6:00 - узнав, что гурвиц стягивает к 7:00 на Думскую форпостеров, этих проплаченных недорослей, управляемых чеченцами, и безответных овец - бюджетников, витренковцы, давно, бескорыстно и безоговорочно включившиеся в борьбу за наши склоны, выставили две палатки, с целью занять место для заявленного митинга, который должен был начаться в 9:00. Их было шестеро и одна активистка ЭКО;
- 7:00 - на площади появилось несколько десятков бандюковидных мудаков и милиция. Милиция заняла позицию невмешательства, а бандюковидные мудаки порвали плакаты против застройки склонов, силой снесли с площади в сторону пушки и палатки и людей и вещи. Нахально! Активистку ЭКО вообще отрывали от вещей, с пальцами, и выносоли за руки и за ноги. Освобожденное таким образом место, стройными колонами заняли форпостеры и бюджетники, привезенные автобусами, и концентрировавшиеся возле Оперного;
- 9:00 -  начался митинг. Хотя на самом деле это напоминало нечто среднее между самодеятельностью и дискотекой. Фальшиво поющие мальчики и девочки, Ди-Джеи, пытающиеся заглушить нас. Тем не менее время от времени, нам удавалось прорываться в паузы. Видимо это сильно не понравилось гурвицюгендам;
- 10:30 - Несколько гурвицюгендов подошли к аппаратуре витренковев, и после недолгой перепалки попытались вырвать кабеля, поломать аппаратуру. Возник небольшой конфликт, но в большую бучу не перерос. Милиционеры, стоявшие между форпостерами и нами, скрутили пару, но одного точно, провокатора из гурвицюгенда. Фотографии выложит Destin;
- 11:00 - Видимо гурвиц расчитывал на то, что мы уйдем раньше, или денег мало дал , но его шобла начала дружно расходиться. В этот момент мы озвучили призыв:"Господа, вы уже отстояли повинность?
Теперь самое время подписаться против застройки склонов!" Что вы думаете, желающих было! На смену гурвицюгенду, на Думскую вышли, бывшие с самого начала, активисты инициативных групп города.
Между зданием горсовета и митингом остались только недоросли из гитлерюгенда. Ими руководили носители мегафонов, а во главе был лысый, бородатый абрэк. Митинг дружно развернулся к ним задницами, развернув плакаты лицом к горсовету.
- 12:00 - Перепыв в заседании. К митингу вышла депутат Казачишина, и сообщила, что резолюция митинга зачитана на заседании горсовета и прередана вместе с подписными листами. Митинг окончен. Все уходят, но последними покидают площадь подростки их форпоста-гурвицюгенда. Они уходят строем, подчиняясь командам из мегафонов. Резолюцию выложу позднее.

----------


## Буджак

Если вспомнить историю Одессы за последние 100 лет, можно увидеть много плохого. Это и Гражданская война с холодом, голодом и разрухой, австро-немецкая оккупация 1918 года, французская интервенция 1918-1919 годов, приод большевиков, оборона Одессы 1941 года, затем немецко-румынская оккупация до апреля 1944... Но все же страшных и незаживающих следов в облике города они не оставили. Для людей самое страшное - война, голод и холод. У городов свои враги, поскольку после войн они относительно безболезненно затягивают раны. Это жадные, подлые чиновники. Какое им дело до парков? Что им акации на тех склонах, что ТЗ, что пляжи, пока еще не затененные только проектируемыми высотками? Что дороги, которые придется проложить для того, чтобы элитные обитатели высоток могли с комфортом подъехать к жилью, на месте которого еще недавно играли дети? Что машины, отравляющие приморский воздух? И оползни не страшны - они будут после того, как в карманах столь приятно захрустят доллары. Вот и появляются проекты, задумать которые может лишь алчность, а осуществить - лишь подлость. И воплощением такого чиновника по праву является нынешний мэр Одессы Э.И. Гурвиц. Города, бойтесь таких мэров, одесситы, не дайте забить себе головы осанной мэру за дороги. От такой раны, как застройка склонов, город не оправится никогда, а следить за состоянием дорожного покрытия - одна из необходимых обязанностей любого мэра. Но мэры живут гораздо меньше городов... Дороги починить можно в любое время, а вернуть Юбилейный скоро будет уже невозможно!

----------


## Терри на ограде

мне Гурвиц нравиться, тока есть небольшие нюансы за которые его надо вздрючить. что правда то парвда - дороги у нас в нормальном состоянии, по сравнению с другими городами. оч много приходиться ездить по обл.центрам и самые лучшие дороги в Одессе, Херсоне и Донецке. Киев(спасибо Ченовецкому), Харьков,Днепр(Джули закрой уши т.е глаза), Николаев - в жопе.((((

----------


## Julia

> Джулия не считает таких людей, как жители переулка Матросова, достойными человеческого отношения. Джулию, по-видимому, ее машина больше заботит, чем люди. Ну и что? Нормальная позиция для таких, как Джулия и Гурвиц. И по другому не будет.


 Процитируйте меня, пожалуйста. Я о Матросова ни слова не сказала, потому как про Матросова я впервые слышу от Вас, форумчан.
Я говорила конкретно о застройке склонов.
Не нужно лепить мне того, чего я не говорила. И откуда Вам знать о моих позициях? Я очень люблю свой родной город и его жителей! Здесь живут мои родители, родственники и друзья. Будет жить и моя семья. Поэтому меня как раз очень интересует и волнует все, что происходит. Но только потому что временно я живу в другом городе, я не знаю всех новостей.

Вот именно потому, что мне не понять (как я сказала в первом своем посте), я и написала сюда. 
И кажется, я здесь никого не обидела и не пыталась съязвить. Отношусь с уважением и говорю корректно. Чего не вижу от Вас.

----------


## Julia

> мне Гурвиц нравиться, тока есть небольшие нюансы за которые его надо вздрючить. что правда то парвда - дороги у нас в нормальном состоянии, по сравнению с другими городами. оч много приходиться ездить по обл.центрам и самые лучшие дороги в Одессе, Херсоне и Донецке. Киев(спасибо Ченовецкому), Харьков,Днепр(Джули закрой уши т.е глаза), Николаев - в жопе.((((


 чего мне глаза закрывать? я абсолютно согласна. При чем в полной ЖЖ
Об этом и говорю.
Конечно, когда дороги есть, вроде как ничего особенного. Само собой разумеется. 
Все просто забыли, какими они были. А я помню. И Днепр мне как раз напоминает то время в Одессе.

----------


## Destin

> - 10:30 - Несколько гурвицюгендов подошли к аппаратуре витренковев, и после недолгой перепалки попытались вырвать кабеля, поломать аппаратуру. Возник небольшой конфликт, но в большую бучу не перерос. Милиционеры, стоявшие между форпостерами и нами, скрутили пару, но одного точно, провокатора из гурвицюгенда.


 Может кто-нибудь узнает провокатора?

----------


## JN

> *Резолюция*
> 
>                    Митинга, состоявшегося в Одессе 5 апреля 2008г.
> Под лозунгом: «Сохраним зелеными прибрежные склоны Одессы».
> 
> Мы, граждане Украины, жители Одессы, собрались на митинг в знак протеста против изъятия из общественного пользования и передачи застройщикам парков, скверов, пляжей, приморских рекреационных земель.
> Такие действия одесской городской власти, совершаемые на основании решений городского совета, грубо нарушают права жителей Одессы. В первую очередь, права на отдых и восстановление здоровья, закрепленного Конституцией, права жить в экологически безопасном городе. Избранные нами депутаты и мэр, в настоящее время, прикрывшись мандатами, совершают экологический геноцид жителей миллионного города, потакая стремлению застройщиков получать сверхприбыли.
> Абсолютно все независимые опросы, проводимые в Одессе, реакция горожан на действия власти и многочисленные публикации в СМИ убедительно показывают, что более 90% одесситов категорически против застройки склонов, парков и пляжей города. Это значит, что депутаты, голосовавшие за подобные решения, действовали против воли своих избирателей, забыв, что они получили мандаты для того, чтоб представлять наши общественные интересы, а не свои личные. Одесситы против таких решений!
> Действия мэрии и депутатов горсовета по отчуждению общественных земель прямо противоречат законодательству Украины. Практически все решения о передаче прибрежных земель под застройку опираются на пресловутые «Правила застройки города Одессы», «Градостроительные обоснования разработки правил использования и застройки территории курорта «Аркадия» и первого рекреационного комплекса», «Об обеспечении градостроительного развития Одессы в современных условиях», « О внесении изменений в градостроительное обоснование разработки правил использования и застройки прибрежных склонов от парка им. Шевченко до курорта «Аркадия» и подобные. Все эти документы, принятые сессиями горсовета различных созывов, предназначены только для того, чтоб обосновать режимы землепользования и правила строительства, прямо противоречащие законодательству Украины, подменяющие его! Эти, с позволения сказать, документы вводят такие термины, как рекреационно-жилая, рекреационно-деловая, оздоровительная зоны, невозможные в рамках Земельного кодекса Украины, и непредусмотренные законом режимы их использования. Такие решения горсовета позволяют уничтожать водоохранные зоны, парки и пляжи – невосполнимый рекреационный потенциал не только Украины, но и всей Европы. Они противоречат не только Земельному кодексу Украины, но и Закону «О планировании и застройке территорий», Закону «О курортах», Закону «О благоустройстве населенных пунктов», Закону «Об охране окружающей среды», Государственным строительным нормам ДБН 360-92 и Европейской ландшафтной конвенции 2000г., ратифицированной Украиной в 2005г.
> ...


 Оно было зачитано на сессии горсовета депутатом Козачишиной.
Кто поддержал митинг. Блок Натальи Витренко, коммунисты, но только Суворовского района, немного анархистов, общественные организации НАДО, ЭКО, инициативные группы против генплана нескольких районов города. Всего порядка 150 чел.
Против стояли молодежная организация Форпост, Кауровцы, работники ЖЭКов, учителя, врачи.

----------


## Тигран

> мифическими? и правда, к хорошему быстро привыкаешь и перестаешь ценить. Кажется, будто так и должно быть. А я вот езжу по бездорожью Днепра и убиваю свою любимую машину. По-доброму завидую одесситам, которые ездят по гладкому асфальту. 
> Все познается  в сравнении, ИМХО


 Раз вы в курсе познания в сравнении, то расскажу вам по-секрету: -  Нравится мне гонять по шоссе на шоссейнике, конструкция любого шоссейника подразумевает жёсткую раму. Так вот дороги ни куда не годные, сплошные ямы. Из-за одной такой ямы в центре города, которую я заметил слишком поздно..., я летел со скоростью 35 км/ч, потом катился кубарем, потом меня догнал мой вел... Благодаря Богу всё обошлось, особенно если учесть что слева от меня в тот момент двигалось авто, из-за которого, собственно, я и не мог маневрировать....

Мораль сего повествования такова - Любой, заявивший про идеальное качество дорог либо дурак, либо наивный.... Наверно написавшая про дороги не ездила ночью по Балковской, по которой ч/з каждые 500 м  открыты люки....

----------


## Aleksey-11

> Я поражаюсь. Товарищи, Вы хоть обратили внимание на то, каким стал НАШ город? Или может быть, вы забыли каким он был во время Боделана? Да ведь в городе не было даже дорог!!!
> Оглянитесь, Одесса преобразилась! И в этом заслуга мэра и ТОЛЬКО его!
> Отреставрировали Оперный театр, каким красивым стал городской сад, а на Приморском бульваре какая красота!!! 
> Дороги во всем городе сделал, расширяют где только возможно!
> За что же его гнать? За склоны?
> Мне не понять. Вот сейчас на склонах пустырь и грязь. Чем плохо, что там будут красивые дома? Люди, которые могут заплатить по 2,5 куска за м не будут гадить.
> Это наш минталитет: Ни себе, ни людям. У меня нет и у тебя не будет.
> 
> Пришел человек, который город за короткий срок в куколку превратил, а людям лишь бы гнать кого-то...
> ...


 Обратили-не переживайте.
За эти дороги город сполна расчитался, но не правильным хозяйствованием,а своей землей, и самое интересное даже не по рыночной цене, а по цене деревни Мухосранск!!!!!!
Да заслуга "мэра", что он кварталы земли продает вместе с живущими там людьми,да заслуга, что люди всю жизнь прожившие в центре-отселяют в тот самый Мухосранск.
Оперный попрошу не трогать-к мэру это не относится.
С Приморского б-ра кости наших предков переместились на свалку-заслуга!!!!
В курортном городе к которому мы стремимся давно не хватает 50% зеленых насаждений-срубим вместо высадки и склоны(закатаем в асфальт-красиво),а то что 25 милионов рублей было положено для защиты от оползней и в новопостроенных домах уже идет не только просадка но и наклоны(в некоторых уже 6градусов от горизонтали)- за 2500 у.е за м2- правду сказали дешевле на Таировском место купить(там тоже срубили деревья только вместо домов установили фонари)

Там где вы сейчас живете,не хозяина нет, а нет такой цены на землю-сравните сами.

Приезжая в Одессу вы радуетесь как собаченка, что вам бросили косточку

----------


## maxx™

> чего мне глаза закрывать? я абсолютно согласна. При чем в полной ЖЖ
> Об этом и говорю.
> Конечно, когда дороги есть, вроде как ничего особенного. Само собой разумеется. 
> Все просто забыли, какими они были. А я помню. И Днепр мне как раз напоминает то время в Одессе.


 Дороги, дороги - гурвиц их делает для себя, потому как передвигается на машине. А вот пешком он судя по всему не ходит, т.к. даже там где сделаны дороги, тротуары остались в том же состояним каком и были. 
И дороги - вот в пятницу утром из окна поезда посмотрел на дороги частного сектора в районе ивановского моста, не знаю как там после дождя люди ходят, но впечатление что проехать можно только на танке. И это вы называете гурвиц делает дороги? Да и после дождя при взгляде на Одессу из окна поезда - болото в часном секторе, мусор вдоль жд дороги, свалки возле краяна - вот таким видит наш город, въезжающий на поезде. Но гурвиц видит только неухоженные склоны.

----------


## Audrew

клева Вы тут спорите! и те,кто Вас не поддерживают-тупо стираете посты!
мда..и эти люди еще возмущаются..
все ясно
До свидания!

----------


## job2001

> Дороги, дороги - гурвиц их делает для себя, потому как передвигается на машине. А вот пешком он судя по всему не ходит, т.к. даже там где сделаны дороги, тротуары остались в том же состояним каком и были. 
> И дороги - вот в пятницу утром из окна поезда посмотрел на дороги частного сектора в районе ивановского моста, не знаю как там после дождя люди ходят, но впечатление что проехать можно только на танке. И это вы называете гурвиц делает дороги? Да и после дождя при взгляде на Одессу из окна поезда - болото в часном секторе, мусор вдоль жд дороги, свалки возле краяна - вот таким видит наш город, въезжающий на поезде. Но гурвиц видит только неухоженные склоны.


 Да какой там частный сектор, вот часа два назад ехал по преображенской от нархоза до бунина - яма на яме.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да какой там частный сектор, вот часа два назад ехал по преображенской от нархоза до бунина - яма на яме.


 Это еще немного подлатали (думаю пятна асфальта видел) 2 недели назад вообще капец был

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Ну вот и еще одна авантюра Гурвица. Кредит в пятьдесят миллионов швейцарских франков (220 миллионов гривен). Слышал сегодня по радио и потом смотрел в Новостях заявление Балинова на сессии. Одними вопросами он вывел Гурвица на чистую воду. Получается вот какая картина. Деньги Гурвиц уже получил и начал даже тратить, закатывать в асфальт дорог. Но основная часть положена на депозит в банки. И ничего плохого в этом не было бы, если бы это были бы не Надра (всегда работает с Гурвицем), Пивденный (Мороховский депутат горсовета, глава банковской комиссии, ни слова не сказал о кредите, тему поднял не банкир Балинов) и естественно Имексбанк (Климов, куда же Гурвиц без него). И если бы не условия кредита.  Балинов спрашивает – проясните ситуацию с залогом по кредиту. Ему начинают в ответ лепить умняки. Он говорит подождите вот же статья договора, по которой в залоге все муниципальное имущество. Ему отвечают нормальная практика. Дальше выясняется, что по договору в случае возникновения спора его будет рассматривать Английский суд (штаб квартира банка в Лондоне) и договор составлен на основе английского права, и больше того Украина не сможет даже в случае чего оспорить вердикт лондонского суда. Гурвиц говорит, что вы Балинов поднимаете бурю в стакане воды, двести двадцать миллионов гривен для бюджета города сущая ерунда. В Лондоне понимают, что Одесса в состоянии отдать, вы не понимаете. Потом к микрофону выходит депутат Казарновский и Гурвиц отрубает ему на фиг микрофон, только тот начинает говорит. С десяток депутатов в знак протеста покидают сессию. И в своем заявлении Балинов говорит, если Гурвиц заявляет что двести двадцать миллионов гривен для города пустяки, и город по кредиту рассчитается, то почему в таком случае он так настаивал на выплате долга московской фирме, которая делала дороги при Боделане участком на склонах в районе Дельфина. Должны были двадцать два миллиона гривен, и Балинов настаивал, чтоб выплатить деньгами, а не отдавать почти два гектара на склонах. Гурвиц говорил нет такой возможности, долги надо вернуть. Так если за двадцать миллионов гривен отдали склоны, представляете сколько Гурвиц может отдать за двести двадцать миллионов гривен? Мне кажется что Гурвицу деньги глаза застят. Он уже обалдел от наживы. Ничего не боится. Хотя прав тот же Балинов: боится Гурвиц  правды. Поэтому и выключил микрофон Казарновскому. Поэтому и реагирует так на выступления одесситов против него. Ведь вдумайтесь что происходит. Нагоняют целую площадь гурвицюгенда, подневольных коммунальщиков и учителей чтоб забить Думскую, чтоб даже те полторы сотни человек, что вышли сегодня протестовать на площадь не попали. Трус Гурвиц все таки. Значит мы на верном пути. Был сегодня на Думской и видел своими глазами как пробегали чиновники Гурвица. Быстро, так суетливо. Глазами в пол. Ну, крысы, честно слово.

----------


## Скрытик

> клева Вы тут спорите! и те,кто Вас не поддерживают-тупо стираете посты!
> мда..и эти люди еще возмущаются..
> все ясно
> До свидания!


 Хочется сказать прощайте, но пока не за что.
Скажите каким боком ваш удаленный пост 


> а ВЫ в курсе что балковскую закрывают с апреля по декабрь на расширение и ремонт?


 относится к теме застройки склонов???

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Почитаешь мненгия иных пользователей форума - и диву даешься.
Прославляют гурвица за то, что он, оказывается, дороги делает, во герой какой, надежа государь!
Да это, если кто-то не знает его святая, прямая и одна из главных обязанностей.
Для этого и существует мэр и исполнительный комитет горсовета.
И если гурвиц частично выполняет свои должностные обязанности, если строятся и ремонтируются дороги - (в далеко не достаточных объемах) то он прямо герой.
Нет, он чиновник, который на своей работе помимо шкурных вопросов занимается еще и выполнением своих служебных обязанностей.

----------


## Verooona

Неделю, как вернулась из Днепра (командировка). Город действительно ужасно грязный. Наша Одесса намного чище. Но это не есть заслуга Гурвица! Ув. Джулия! Если ты хочешь здесь жить в будущем и ходить летом БЕСПЛАТНО со своими детьми на пляж, не надо так уж защищать мэра. Трогать склоны нельзя! Причесать, засадить травкой новенькой, облагородить - в этом смысле - да. Но ни в коем случае не застраивать, иначе весь город уползет в море!

----------


## Reanimator72

Наивные люди....

----------


## JN

> Наивные люди....


 КозлЫ?

----------


## Терри на ограде

> Неделю, как вернулась из Днепра (командировка). Город действительно ужасно грязный. Наша Одесса намного чище. Но это не есть заслуга Гурвица! Ув. Джулия! Если ты хочешь здесь жить в будущем и ходить летом БЕСПЛАТНО со своими детьми на пляж, не надо так уж защищать мэра. Трогать склоны нельзя! Причесать, засадить травкой новенькой, облагородить - в этом смысле - да. Но ни в коем случае не застраивать, иначе весь город уползет в море!


 что касается пляжей, то ходить на них с детьми(особенно на большинство бесплатных) не прикольно - это не доставляет никакого удовольствия. пляжы убогие и за*****е. их надо привести в порядок за счет инвесторов. за застройку вы правы.

*MOD за завуалированный мат*

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Да,теперь вместо коз,щиплющих травку(мирных и полезных животных) на склонах ,,пасутся,,КАЗЛЫ,питающиеся исключительно ЗЕЛЕНЬЮ...

----------


## Pumik

> Да,теперь вместо коз,щиплющих травку(мирных и полезных животных) на склонах ,,пасутся,,КАЗЛЫ,питающиеся исключительно ЗЕЛЕНЬЮ...


 Фонтан

----------


## Destin

> Да,теперь вместо коз,щиплющих травку(мирных и полезных животных) на склонах ,,пасутся,,КАЗЛЫ,питающиеся исключительно ЗЕЛЕНЬЮ...


 Чем больше узнаёшь гурвица, тем меньше нравятся КАЗЛЫ, которые "постоянно мешают нам жить"(с) :smileflag:

----------


## Desdichado

Давайте будем расклеивать листовки с обращениями к плохо осведомленному большинству одесситов. Как партизаны и подпольщики делали во время Великой Отечественной Войны.

----------


## Aleksey-11

> Давайте будем расклеивать листовки с обращениями к плохо осведомленному большинству одесситов. Как партизаны и подпольщики делали во время Великой Отечественной Войны.


 Более 90% Одеситов прекрасно осведомлены!
Только 90% осведомленных зависимы от власти!
Соотношение людей на митинге: между добровольно и принудительно хорошо заметно!

----------


## Desdichado

> Более 90% Одеситов прекрасно осведомлены!


 Если так, то почему на митинг пришли только те люди, которых непосредственно коснулась политика Гурвица и несколько человек посторонних (с форума, в частности)?

----------


## Julia

> Дороги, дороги - гурвиц их делает для себя, потому как передвигается на машине. А вот пешком он судя по всему не ходит, т.к. даже там где сделаны дороги, тротуары остались в том же состояним каком и были. 
> И дороги - вот в пятницу утром из окна поезда посмотрел на дороги частного сектора в районе ивановского моста, не знаю как там после дождя люди ходят, но впечатление что проехать можно только на танке. И это вы называете гурвиц делает дороги? Да и после дождя при взгляде на Одессу из окна поезда - болото в часном секторе, мусор вдоль жд дороги, свалки возле краяна - вот таким видит наш город, въезжающий на поезде. Но гурвиц видит только неухоженные склоны.


 "Ваша Галя балувана" (с) 
Вам просто не с чем сравнить. Мусор в Одессе я тоже видела, но не в таких количествах, как в других города нашей страны. В частности, в засранном, простите, Днепре.

Народ, я ни с кем не спорю и никому ничего не доказываю. Я так же, как и Вы, люблю свой город. Сейчас, наверное, это чувство в несколько раз больше, потому что живу в другом городе и скучаю по Одессе.
Вот сейчас, я хочу забрать свои слова назад. Я в данный момент в Одессе, проехала по Фонтану, не смогла спуститься к морю..Обалдела от того, что происходит. 
Я не могла предположить, что дома строят НАСТОЛЬКО близко к морю.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кстати, деньги на нормальный ремонт дорог у Гурвица уже закончились или пошли на масштабные проекты рекоснтрукций. Во многих местах (например - Преображенская от Софиевской до Тираспольской) ведется "латочный" ремонт. То есть - до первого сильного дождя или максимум до зимы. Чтобы дальше ремонтировать дороги - надо продать еще земли. Других источников пополнения городского бюджета, похоже, тут не знают...

----------


## Julia

> Неделю, как вернулась из Днепра (командировка). Город действительно ужасно грязный. Наша Одесса намного чище. Но это не есть заслуга Гурвица! Ув. Джулия! Если ты хочешь здесь жить в будущем и ходить летом БЕСПЛАТНО со своими детьми на пляж, не надо так уж защищать мэра. Трогать склоны нельзя! Причесать, засадить травкой новенькой, облагородить - в этом смысле - да. Но ни в коем случае не застраивать, иначе весь город уползет в море!


 
Уважаемая Verooona! Мы с Вами не знакомы, на Ты не переходили.
По поводу застроек я уже отписалась. Забираю слова назад и согласна с тем, что вы пишете.
А кто же, скажите, облагораживает наш город???  :smileflag:  И чья эта заслуга? Просветите нас, пожалуйста, чтобы мы знали кого благодарить.

_Читайте Раздел III, пункт 17 Правил форума, с которыми вы выразили свое согласие.
(с) Kaiser_Wilhelm_II_

----------


## Seastar

Вообщем, прогуливались вчера по трассе здоровья - я теперь нахожусь в состоянии шока Под санаторием Россия - теперь строят 24-этаж.дом: вырывают котлован и забивают сваи, а на табличке пишется, что идут работы по укреплению склонов. Идем дальше по дороге в сторону Аркадии - на берегу множество строек: то ли под ночные клубы, то ли под гостиницы....Вчера ходили от Ланжерона в сторону Отрады - я тоже в шоке была - стройки идут полным ходом.....с городом творится невообразимое...и главный вопрос: как это все остановить? - деньги явно проплачены огромные, так что одесситам только и остается что возмущаться и ругать власть, а им-то пофигу.....бабки нарубят и гуд бай......капец.....

----------


## ..Tatka..

Заканчивается строительство коттеджей на 13 ст. Б. Фонтана. Наверное, к лету заселятся уже.  Интересно, а на пляж пройти можно будет спокойно, или это тоже будет территория частной собственности хозяев коттеджей?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вообщем, прогуливались вчера по трассе здоровья - я теперь нахожусь в состоянии шока Под санаторием Россия - теперь строят 24-этаж.дом: вырывают котлован и забивают сваи, а на табличке пишется, что идут работы по укреплению склонов. Идем дальше по дороге в сторону Аркадии - на берегу множество строек: то ли под ночные клубы, то ли под гостиницы....Вчера ходили от Ланжерона в сторону Отрады - я тоже в шоке была - стройки идут полным ходом.....с городом творится невообразимое...и главный вопрос: *как это все остановить*? - деньги явно проплачены огромные, так что одесситам только и остается что возмущаться и ругать власть, а им-то пофигу.....бабки нарубят и гуд бай......капец.....


 А Вы пятого были на митинге, проходившем на Думской? А зря. Там на каждого неравнодушного, пришедшего по своим внутренним убеждениям одессита было не менее 50 мальчиков из гурвицюгента и столько же бюджетников, лениво и часто бестолково прославлявших лучшего из мэров.
Когда соотношение будет по крайней мере один к одному, можно будет говорить о перспективе перемен.
Надо очень немного - приехать и поприсутствовать, выразить свое мнение громко и четко.

----------


## Ohhn

> Между зданием горсовета и митингом остались только недоросли из гитлерюгенда. Ими руководили носители мегафонов, а во главе был лысый, бородатый абрэк.


 герой-массовик-затейник

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Может и нам сделат список провокаторов, как на фридом.од.юэй?

----------


## Desdichado

> Более 90% Одеситов прекрасно осведомлены!
> Только 90% осведомленных зависимы от власти!


 Может быть, и действительно - 90% осведомленных зависимы от власти. Не буду спорить, не знаю статистики. Если не хочется быть зависимым от власти, нужно наверное поменять власть. Если не хочется долго и нудно терпеть унижение.

----------


## Desdichado

Кто знает: будут ли сегодня по местному ТВ показывать репортажи с митинга? И в котором часу?

----------


## Marketer

ДОЛОЙ! Ынвесторов! 
Даёшь Свободу творчеству Одесситов!
И МЫ заделаем морской фасад любимого горада со всей пролетарской злостью!!!
Руки прочь от Черноморки!

----------


## Ohhn

> И МЫ заделаем морской фасад любимого горада со всей пролетарской злостью!!!


 еще пару поджогов причалов и все будет в как надо, инвестору..

----------


## Буджак

А классно через лет 5-6 попадают те хатынки на обрыве!

----------


## Verooona

Наш город облагораживают службы, которым это положено делать по роду их деятельности. Я им за это плачу, и они просто делают свою работу, за которую получают деньги. Так что, благодарить надо нас с Вами (если *Вам* так угодно), т.е. тем людям, которые отчисляют плату на содержание придомовых территорий, вывоз мусора и т.д. и т.п. ЖЭКи работают для НАС, а не мы для НИХ!

*MOD за самомодерирование.*

----------


## v2ph7

массовую одновременную застройку всего побережья остановить уже невозможно...увы... мирно точно уже ничего не получится... шакал рвет жертву с остервенением... выход один-шакала ликвидировать....

----------


## JN

> ... выход один-шакала ликвидировать....


 Например, как?

----------


## Verooona

> А классно через лет 5-6 попадают те хатынки на обрыве!


 Да, только жаль, если пострадают люди...

----------


## JN

Некоторые товарищи, тут, хоть они и не специалисты, уверены, что не попадают. Но если даже и так, парка у моря больше не будет.

----------


## v2ph7

> Например, как?


 нужна сильная и принципиальная позиция горожан. с этим туго в силу различных причин. ...  кроме того есть достаточное количество людей поддерживающих застройку. есть естественно еще пути, но они идут дорогой отличной от закона....

----------


## Олег.Л

. есть естественно еще пути, но они идут дорогой отличной от закона....[/QUOTE]

------
А какой дорогой идет вся эта свора не отличной ли от закона? Только им можно ,а нормальным людям нельзя,почему-то.
Вообще получается именно так,что аккуратненько подорвав хотя-бы забор новостроя около России, получится резонанс и реакция несоизмеримая с гражданскими акциями.

----------


## JN

> нужна сильная и принципиальная позиция горожан.


 В связи с этим вопрос, Вы были на митинге?

----------


## JN

> аккуратненько подорвав хотя-бы забор новостроя около России,


 Осторожней, там видеонаблюдение.

----------


## Petrova

> Осторожней, там видеонаблюдение.


 серьезно? а мы шо то не обратили внимание...

----------


## JN

> серьезно? а мы шо то не обратили внимание...


 Я прогуливался в это воскресенье по склонам, и, проходя мимо забора, обратил внимание, что на крайних, вдоль ТЗ, столбах, повешены камеры.

----------


## seredag

> Я прогуливался в это воскресенье по склонам, и, проходя мимо забора, обратил внимание, что на крайних, вдоль ТЗ, столбах, повешены камеры.


 О! А мы 22 марта бросались камнями в их щит с надписью "берегоугробительные работы", но камер тогда вроде не было.

----------


## Albes

> Некоторые товарищи, тут, хоть они и не специалисты, уверены, что не попадают. Но если даже и так, парка у моря больше не будет.


 Была красивая улица в свое время - Черноморская... Осталась... полуулица. Жаль, что мало кто помнит.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Была красивая улица в свое время - Черноморская... Осталась... полуулица. Жаль, что мало кто помнит.


 Это Вы к чему?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это к тому, что нефиг строить на склонах, а то Французский бульвар станет второй улицей Черноморской.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Почему мало кто помнит? Я как раз про нее и писала. Просто те товарищи, которые ратуют о застройке склонов, живут видимо далеко, им все равно, главное чтобы вид с моря был "красивый".

----------


## Скрытик

> Просто те товарищи, которые ратуют о застройке склонов, живут видимо далеко, им все равно, главное чтобы вид с моря был "красивый".


 Боюсь что вид с моря их тоже мало волнует...

----------


## Ohhn

> Боюсь что вид с моря их тоже мало волнует...


 Волнует! цена новостроя, там , еще и с видом на море -этож какое бабло!
..и когда они уже подавятся.

----------


## maserati

не путайте вид С моря и вид НА море

----------


## Desdichado

> Я прогуливался в это воскресенье по склонам, и, проходя мимо забора, обратил внимание, что на крайних, вдоль ТЗ, столбах, повешены камеры.


 А камеры-то, наверное, можно и камушком....Только лицо закрыть шарфиком там, капюшончиком... А плакатики можно яичками сырыми и желательно тухлыми...

----------


## Albes

> Это Вы к чему?


 Вот к этому:



> Это к тому, что нефиг строить на склонах, а то Французский бульвар станет второй улицей Черноморской.

----------


## JN

> А камеры-то, наверное, можно и камушком....Только лицо закрыть шарфиком там, капюшончиком... А плакатики можно яичками сырыми и желательно тухлыми...


 По всякому можно, и камушком, и рогаточкой... Вопрос кто это будет делать - это раз? К какому результату, в перспективе, это приведет - два? Будет ли в результате разумный иск прокуратуры - три? Хотя, очень хочется ответить на беззаконие и наглость.

----------


## Desdichado

> По всякому можно, и камушком, и рогаточкой... Вопрос кто это будет делать - это раз? К какому результату, в перспективе, это приведет - два? Будет ли в результате разумный иск прокуратуры - три? Хотя, очень хочется ответить на беззаконие и наглость.


 Думаю, особо хорошего, желаемого всеми нами результата от этого конечно, не будет. Но это может хотя бы поднять настроение, что само по себе - уже неплохой результат :smileflag: . Иски, жалобы, заявления - ИМХО, хорошо в цивилизованных странах. У нас....я, честно, не понимаю, как можно верить в законное устранение проблем, если , мягко говоря, многие чиновники плюют и на закон и на нас.

----------


## maserati

ну ты ж не чиновник? На тебя закон распространяется и, кстати, довольно жестко

----------


## Desdichado

> ну ты ж не чиновник? На тебя закон распространяется и, кстати, довольно жестко


  :smileflag:  э, нет, тут подмена понятий :smileflag:  . На меня распространяется не закон, а беззаконие (вспоминаю в качестве слабенького примера прошедшую субботу и вечер в горсаду, а также наглого и беспринципного патрульного мусора - я думаю, многим он известен; он часто, а может и постоянно патрулирует горсад - докапываясь при малейшем поводе, а также зачастую и без повода. Впрочем, про это в другой теме).

----------


## Albes

> Думаю, особо хорошего, желаемого всеми нами результата от этого конечно, не будет. Но это может хотя бы поднять настроение, что само по себе - уже неплохой результат. Иски, жалобы, заявления - ИМХО, хорошо в цивилизованных странах. У нас....я, честно, не понимаю, как можно верить в законное устранение проблем, если , мягко говоря, многие чиновники плюют и на закон и на нас.


 Если "камешком", то страна никогда и не будет цивилизованной. Другие страны (точнее, люди в них) тоже не сразу пришли к пониманию, что "камешком" - это дико, хотя и легко, а "иском" - это цивилизовано, хотя и намного труднее и дольше.

----------


## Verooona

> Думаю, особо хорошего, желаемого всеми нами результата от этого конечно, не будет. Но это может хотя бы поднять настроение, что само по себе - уже неплохой результат. Иски, жалобы, заявления - ИМХО, хорошо в цивилизованных странах. У нас....я, честно, не понимаю, как можно верить в законное устранение проблем, если , мягко говоря, многие чиновники плюют и на закон и на нас.


 Чиновники плюют на закон в отношении их самих, а вот в отношении ВАС, будут действовать "по закону", т.е. найдут статьи, свидетелей и т.д. и т.п. чтобы Вас "прижучить". Я убедилась на своем опыте в правдивости народного высказывания: "Закон - як дишло, як поврнеш, так і вийшло". Еще одна истина: "У кого больше денег, тот и прав" (но это не значит, что с общественным мнением никто не считается! На ум приходит еще одна народная мудрость: "Один в поле не воин"). По поводу застройки склонов нужна общественная огласка, поскольку люди порой и не знают, что происходят какие-то митинги! Предлагаю - развешивать объявления на столбах в городе, давать объявления по телевидению, в прессе. Это для того, чтобы предоставить одесситам высказать свое мнение на митингах, а не у себя на кухне!

----------


## JN

И третье высказывание по тому же поводу. я бы тоже не прочь, но сейчас не война. Может слава богу? Может есть шанс? Если нет - я с тобой.

----------


## Олег.Л

Люди,какие иски,какие суды,вы что??? О какой цивильности речь идет?
Просто смешно! Они ложили на город и на людей  без всякой подмены понятий и мы будем их бумажками закидывать--это только для собственной совести ,осознавая что ты хоть что-то сделал ,но... результата от этого никакого,а гурвицы вместе с тем уверенно продвигаются вперед.Обратить на проблему серъезное  внимание можно только одним способом--все !!!

----------


## Petrova

но узнать что результата не будет ничего не сделав мы не сможем

----------


## JN

А сделать как киевляне сможем? Будучи убежденными, что это незаконно, прийти сотни 2-3, разоблать аккуратненко, засыпать котлован и кустики посадить? Не боясь, при этом, возможного силового столкновения с "Легионом" или милицией?

----------


## Оппонент

Камеры направлены на стройку, а не на дорогу. Там выкопали такую яму, что при хорошем ливне участок трассы смоет к ним в котлован. Как это происходит на спусках к Суворова.

----------


## Petrova

> А сделать как киевляне сможем? Будучи убежденными, что это незаконно, прийти сотни 2-3, разоблать аккуратненко, засыпать котлован и кустики посадить? Не боясь, при этом, возможного силового столкновения с "Легионом" или милицией?


 вот в том и проблема, я что я пока не услышала что это незаконно. участок же им вроде продали? или я что-то опять напутала?

----------


## Оппонент

> Люди,какие иски,какие суды,вы что??? О какой цивильности речь идет?
> Просто смешно! Они ложили на город и на людей  без всякой подмены понятий и мы будем их бумажками закидывать--это только для собственной совести ,осознавая что ты хоть что-то сделал ,но... результата от этого никакого,а гурвицы вместе с тем уверенно продвигаются вперед.Обратить на проблему серъезное  внимание можно только одним способом--все !!!


 А вы попробуйте. Напишите заявление в Прокуратуру , формально, нарушений достаточно: нет информации о сроках начала и конца, что строится. Нет мойки колес машин , и т.д. и тп. Посмотрите на реакцию. Я не думаю, что эта свора настолько монолитна, что в ней нельзя найти бреши в которые затечет вода , а затем замерзнет и разорвет. ( В смысле вода камень точит)

----------


## Petrova

> Судя по рекламке Хай Райз стройка у них на самом берегу, на песке практически, может они действительно укрепляют сами для своей будущей стройки склон берега? Я просто не специалист по методикам берегоукрепительных работ. 
> Думаю, что было бы не лишним:
> 1) забросать Соколова (начальника УИЗТ управление инженерной защиты территории) на Б.Хмельницкого,18 письмами-запросами, кто, почему, по какому разрешению проводит в данном месте берегоукрепительные работы.
> 2) Направить побольше запросов в инспекцию по благоустройству территории г.Одессы (Мясоедовская,13) с требованием наложить административный штраф  на Хай Райз за нарушение свежеутвержденных правил по благоустройству г.Одессы" - проведение строительных работ без размещения информационного щита  кто и какие работы провордит, на основании какого разрешения. Кроме того - это территория парка Юбилейного? Значит происходит происходит повреждение элемента благоустройства парка - зеленого газона?
> 
> "- встановити інформаційний щит з найменуванням осіб, які є замовниками робіт та підрядниками, строками початку і закінчення робіт, іншою інформацієютелефонами виконавця робіт та вибаченням перед громадянами за заподіяні незручності; " - это как минимум (правила благоустройства http://www.odessa.ua/projects/10244)


 вот предложение было вынесено еще 26 марта

есть спецы по составлению кляуз? а то мы если составить - слабы, а если подписать или распространить - то всегда пожалуйте.

----------


## Petrova

хто при организациях с юристами состоит, пусть подумают что с этими жалобами сделать можно.

----------


## Desdichado

> Другие страны (точнее, люди в них) тоже не сразу пришли к пониманию, что "камешком" - это дико, хотя и легко, а "иском" - это цивилизовано, хотя и намного труднее и дольше.


 При всем желании не могу согласиться с тем, что "камешком" (а также и другими подобными методами) - это легко. По-моему, наоборот - легко писать письма, потому что это, типа, законно (а на закон чинушам плевать; они найдут как от писем отмазаться). А вот сделать что-то из ряда вон - это уже может повлечь за собой неприятные для исполнителя последствия - какие, никто не знает. Про себя скажу, раз уж завел об этом разговоро, что не знаю, готов ли я к "незаконным" действиям. Но по-любому, верю, что они принесут больше пользы. И снова подчеркну необходимость расклеивания листовок.

----------


## Desdichado

> А сделать как киевляне сможем? Будучи убежденными, что это незаконно, прийти сотни 2-3, разоблать аккуратненко, засыпать котлован и кустики посадить? Не боясь, при этом, возможного силового столкновения с "Легионом" или милицией?


 Думаю, для того, чтобы реализовать такой вариант, сначала необходимо проинформировать большие массы жителей о том, что происходит (многие, способные на такие действия - а это, уверен, не люди пенсионного возраста - не смотрят новости по ТВ, не читают газет по той причине, что много и тяжко пашут, чтоб заработать на хлеб с маслом), а одновременно или потом убедить эти же массы в полезности и необходимости таких действий.

----------


## Petrova

давайте клеить и раздавать информационные листовки! 
Кто возьметься за текст? 
готовы их печатать. В разумных пределах  :smileflag: 
да кто хошь на работе напечатает!

Давай разрабатывать макеты и выкладывать здесь - с общей критикой достойный текст сваяем!
есть заготовки у ЭКО и НАДО - представители - выкладывайте!
кстати, вариант приглашения на митинг тоже не плохой, можно начать с него - доработать и вперед!

----------


## Petrova

интересную ссылку дали на "Экотаж. Руководство по радикальной природоохране" http://www.ecoethics.ru/b39/

----------


## Ohhn

НАДО делать эти письма, подписывать на митингах как делали - вот *16*.04 утром сессия гор совета (кстати там обязаны рассмотреть минимум 4 протеста прокуратуры по разным объектам) будут люди + жалоба в прокуратура с требованием вынести протест и наложить запрет на ведения работ там, пусть расследуют законность и проверят документы на стройку, правда лучше админ.судом (на 6 ст.Б.ФОнтана) накладывать запрет. Можно без большого списка подписей если от общественной организации, да и от и 3х граждан можно, дело то очевидное.

----------


## Desdichado

Согласен. Поддерживаю.

----------


## Petrova

Слушай JN тут российские товарищи (которые боряться проти застройки Питера) говорят что два митинга в одном месте администрация согласовать не должна (вплоть до подачи на нее в суд) и что это грубейшее нарушение...или у нас законодательсва разные или у кого - то был не согласован...)

----------


## Destin

> Давай разрабатывать макеты и выкладывать здесь - с общей критикой достойный текст сваяем!
> есть заготовки у ЭКО и НАДО - представители - выкладывайте!


 Вот листовка ЭКО образца 2006г. Можно взять за основу.

----------


## sergei_1985

Идея не плохая!
Но мало охватить одну проблему склонов.
Я считаю, что помимо всего нужно обхватывать все проблемы касающиеся нашего города на сегодняшний день. (например: насильственная украинезация Одессы, застройка центра города новостроями, Одесский морской торговый порт (кстати я думаю портовики к нам присоединятся)проблема жилмассива лузановка и парка прилегающего к нему, перенос памятника Маразли и т.д.) В общем говоря объеденить всю Одессу! Вместе мы СИЛА!!!
Если мы вместе придумам текст и соберем большое количество людей, то есть шанс, что нам все удасться!!!
Привлечь все СМИ которые только возможно!
И не стоять постоянно на одном месте, а сделать шествие по тем местам, где наше недовольство. Нужно не бояться идти по улицам, а делать это с гордостью!!!

----------


## -Ariadna-

Я с вами Sergei 1985  согласна (кроме украинизации, в упор ее не вижу, считаю, что настоящие одесситы должны знать несколько языков). Только как это на практике все сделать? Активность одесситов очень низкая! И организации не хватает. Нужно опыт киевлян перенимать.

----------


## sergei_1985

> Я с вами Sergei 1985  согласна (кроме украинизации, в упор ее не вижу, считаю, что настоящие одесситы должны знать несколько языков). Только как это на практике все сделать? Активность одесситов очень низкая! И организации не хватает. Нужно опыт киевлян перенимать.


 Сейчас я состовляю проформу письма и выставлю тут на обсуждение, но нам мало будет ходить и раздавать листовки в центре города.
Я думаю, что в данной ситуации нам необходимо будет задействовать все районы города, но об этом пока рано.
Для начала давайте искать единомышленников, а потом это все вооплощать в жизнь.
Я думаю если на данном этапе нас соберется человек 20, то мы что-то да придумаем как поднять активность Одесситов.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В плане организации наша главная проблема в том, что нет хотя бы одного человека, который имел бы возможность систематически заниматься вопросами склонов, пляжей, Французского бульвара и т.д. Все так или иначе работают, и занимаются общественной деятельностью, как правило, в свободное от работы время. А Гурвиц не дремлет...

Сергей, выставляй. В случае чего я могу распечатать некоторое количество экземпляров.

----------


## sergei_1985

> Сергей, выставляй. В случае чего я могу распечатать некоторое количество экземпляров.


 Да сотни две я и сам смогу распечатать)))
Но для начала нам нужно будет все обсудить. Будет множество замечаний. Я пишу от сердца, то что оно чувствует.
Поэтому думаю через минут 10 -20ь будет готово.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пиши.

----------


## sergei_1985

> Пиши.


 Ща опубликую.
Жду добавлений

----------


## JN

Сколько постов я напропускал! А ответить хочется на многие.
1. Оппонент. Не знаю, куда смотрят камеры сейчас, но в прошедшее воскресенье смотрели вдоль забора(не внутрь), наблюдая периметр.
2. Petrova. Участок продали. Документы согласованы большинством инстанций, со ссылкой на "Правила застройки Одессы..." - документ утвержденный горсоветом. Тот факт, что эти правила противоречат Закону Украины "О курортах" и Земельному Кодексу, местных чиновников не заботит, а прокуратура щелкает...
3. Оппонент. Пробуем постоянно. Все отмораживаются.
4. Albes. Не легко камешком, Desdichado прав, многи просто подписаться бояться. Согласен, что для легитимизации безперспективно, но для демократии полезно. ВСЕ ныне реальные демократии держаться на том, что ЛЮДИ готовы выходить на улицы с ДЕЙСТВЕННЫМИ, даже вопреки законам, протестами.

----------


## sergei_1985

*Одесситы!!!*
    В последнее время мы наблюдаем за тем как наш город уродуют!!!  Его вскоре изуродуют до неузнаваемости и Одессу, которую мы с Вами знаем,  сотрут навсегда с лица земли. Нам постоянно диктуют, что мы должны делать! Говорить на украинском, хотя наш родной язык даже не русский, а Одесский. Прийдя в кинотеатр мы не будет отдыхать и наслаждаться фильмом, а будем усердно переводить в своей голове на язык более приемлемый для нас. 
    Вместо наших прекрасных парков, склонов, берега моря, трассы здоровья мы будем ходить по асфальту и задыхаться от того, что нам нехватает воздуха. Все что делалось нашими предками, их руками, власти ВСЕ УНИЧТОЖАЮТ!!! Не зная перед собой никаких преград. Видя, что Одесситы не действуют, они не остановяться – это лишь ускорит весь процесс. Вместо Одессы, перед нашими глазами вскоре будет Нью-Йорк, в котором дерево будет считаться экзотикой.
   Каждый знает, какую важную роль во всей истории нашей прекрасной МАМЫ играл порт. Но и тут властям что-то не понравилось. Видите ли нам город курорт подавай, хотя Одесса всегда развивалась, как промышленный, культурный, курортный город.
   Не для кого не будет секрет, когда на жилмассиве Лузановка вышли Одесситы в парк и засадили молодыми сажанцами. Что произошло в итоге? Саженцы посрубывали, а некоторые деревья просто подожгли.
   А последний казус который сделали наши власти? Перенести памятник Маразли в глухомань! Маразли наверное единственный мэр, который сделал для города столько всего, 20 часть которого еще не сделал не один мэр для Одессы (градоначальников и градостроителей не в счет).

----------


## Скрытик

Уважаемые - не нужно русский язык сюда приплетать! Категорически - против!!!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вопрос языка тут не нужен. Это словоблудие от политики тут совершенно излишне и не касается тех проблем, которые мы тут обсуждаем.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пока что я тоже накатал свой текст воззвания.




> Уважаемые Одесситы!
> 
> Несмотря на многократные протесты одесских экологов, депутатов, городской прокуратуры, в феврале этого года началась застройка приморских склонов. В самом конце Французского бульвара полным ходом идет строительство 24-этажного небоскреба, который назван строителями «оздоровительным комплексом». Тем не менее, апартаменты в этом доме будут выставлены на продажу как элитное жилье. Сама стройка маскируется под «берегоукрепительные работы» и ведется с явными нарушениями законодательства, в том числе и международного права. Ведет строительство компания «Hi Raise», которую контролирует депутат одесского горсовета В. Рондин.
> 
> Кроме того, ряд участков на территории склонов передан под застройку различным структурам. Так, в качестве оплаты за ремонт одесских улиц, произведенный начиная с 2004 г. российской компанией «Макстрой», ей передан участок склонов под Шампанским переулком. Другой участок передан организации, подконтрольной В. Костусеву. Но все это меркнет по сравнению с масштабным проектом «Миханики Украина», который предусматривает постройку 12 небоскребов на участке склонов в районе Отрады. Для подъезда к новостройкам предполагается построить многополосное шоссе прямо на склонах, а также расширить Французский бульвар.
> 
> Все это строительство идет на территории парка «Юбилейный», который на основании решения горсовета является филиалом парка им. Шевченко. Несмотря на это, официальная позиция городской власти отрицает статус склонов как парка, а в данных инвентаризации зеленых насаждений Одессы, находящихся в Горзелентресте, данные о деревьях на склонах отсутствуют. Все это делается для того, чтобы беспрепятственно продавать принадлежащую всем одесситам (территориальной громаде) территорию парка.
> 
> Что дадут городу эти проекты?
> ...

----------


## JN

Далее.
Ребята, листовки готовим. О тираже не думайте - тысяч 5 я гарантирую, было бы кому расклеивать. 
Petrova, годы сопротивления приучают смотреть на вещи иначе. У Родинки юрисы есть, но встречному референдуму они не воспрепятствовали. Дело в том, что встречный митинг устраивает тот, кто может перетасовать заявки. Уверен, что заявки форпостеров и ЖЭКов зарегистрированы до нашей. Так что, спасибо, что не разогнали(ШУТКА).
Перенимать опыт ЗСК просто необходимо! Чиновники сами по себе, без прямого действия масс(нас) не пошевеляться - им все оплачено. У них замечательный опыт. Ими заморожены и видимо похерены две начавшиеся стройки.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Я тоже, уже об этом говорила! С русским языком присоединяйтесь к Каурову! Вы бы еще и о НАТО вспомнили.

----------


## sergei_1985

Ребята давайте вместе напишем от чистого сердца, а не официальную бурду.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мне кажется, надо бить в одну самую уязвимую и болевую точку. Не распыляться на отдельные вопросы - это только ослабит нашу силу. 

Вы только представьте себе ситуацию: семья выходит на маевку 1 мая на склоны, или чуть позже - на пляж, а тут вам самосвалы и бетономешалки рассекают? Или когда начнутся массовые заезды на великах и роликах - и тут такое?! А ведь больше отдыхать или кататься особо и негде...

----------


## Скрытик

*Еще один пост в этой теме про русский язык и буду наказывать. Имейте совесть!*

----------


## JN

> Руководство по радикальной природоохране" http://www.ecoethics.ru/b39/


 +1 Очень интересно.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Политику лучше не вмешивать,все спишут на врагов горсовета,результат будет нулевой! Чтоб не мыли колеса на стройках возле моря,в прокуратуру нужно обращаться на тему нарушения Водного кодекса Украины ст.88-89(см.первую стр.в теме пост 5 от Скрытика).Следует убирать причину, а бороться с следствиями...Может есть организация,которая борется с нарушениями законности? Одновременно стоит обращаться в СМИ,через киевлян выйти на столиные ТV каналы,ЭКО организации министерствою.Еще можно забросать обращениями ,запросами ,жалобами официциальные сайты этих орг.-ций,есть еще международное сообщество стран по защите Черного моря,в названии не уверена,недавно собирались в Одессе.Извините за сумбур-в инете новичок.

----------


## JN

Пока "рыба" не готова, не вмешиваюсь в редактирование, но...
Листовка должна быть немногословной. Не надо охватывать ВСЕ темы. Надо действовать локально.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот и я о том же. Если мы занимаемся проблемами склонов - то в листовке надо говорить только об этом.

----------


## AndreyAI

Интересно, депутат горсовета Гончаренко как-то содействует в решении вопроса застройки склонов?

----------


## JN

> Интересно, депутат горсовета Гончаренко как-то содействует в решении вопроса застройки склонов?


 А как же, содействует. Фирма, учредителем которой является его папа - Костусев, прикупила гектара 3, на склонах. И до них дойдет...

----------


## Petrova

я тоже считаю, что нет смысла намешивать все темы. 
sergei_1985 я понимаю, что наболело и хочеться все разом решить, но боюсь так не выйдет. Надо отрывать у НИХ по кусочку нашей свободы. Если сразу - то это уже револиция...а это врядли учитывая пассивность масс.

Листовка Кайзера в общем понравилась. Единственное что - там упоминается Рондин как хозяин (контролирующий) хай райза. такие заявления надо подтверждать, так что добавте из каких источников инфа. а то буду раздавать - меня спросят а я тока улыбаться смогу  :smileflag: 

Считаю, что листовки должны быть и короткие и полные - информационные. Раздавать везде, но основной упор на трассу здоровья. Там основные заинтересованные гуляються  :smileflag: 

еще  - это касается листовки sergei_1985 - в конце должен быть призыв к действию и вариант решения проблемы- прийти на митинг, собраться где-то или еще что. Просто показать что проблема есть - не катит, все и так знают, что у нас полная ... .

Кайзер ваш вариант листовки можно доработать и в дружественные издания как статью - призыв. Или все куплены?  :smileflag:  у кого есть возможность пробивайте в этом направлении тоже. Кидайте в свои ЖЖ, в сообщества, вешайте обращения в контакте...придумываем еще.
тоесть пока имеем:
1. раздача листовок.
2. расклейка листовок.
3. выход на митинги.
4.встречи на трассе с ЭКо (а что вы там делаете каждое воскрессение кроме уборки? будет чем народ ободрить в плане вариантов решения вопроса со склонами?)
5. работа с СМИ в том числе и инетовскими (кто может - предлагайте и реализуйте!)
6. письма в инстанции составленные толковыми юристами по поводу нарушений связаных со стройкой (кто-то же это делает? чем вам в этом можно помочь кроме как подписи собрать?)

дополняйте и берите на себя пункты для реализации.

Кайзер когда расскажешь чем занимаетесь на трассе здоровья, а лучше мы придем и поглядим сами, готовы будем распространять твой вариант листовок. Кинь его на мыло. Мыло дам в личку.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Попробуйте сократить мой текст. Расчет таков. Все должно поместиться на 1 лист формата А4. То, что я вчера выложил - как раз помещается, но 12-м шрифтом. Надо более крупным шрифтом, поэтому разумные варианты сокращения приветствуются.

Рондин - председатель совета директоров Хай-Райса. Об этом есть ряд упоминаний в СМИ. Гугль и яндекс мне помогли.

----------


## sergei_1985

Дело не в сокращении текста, а в написании его. Такой официальный текст просто испугает большинство. Нужно писать от сердца, а не...

----------


## Оппонент

Смотрел передачу с профессором ОНУ (геолог) и теткой ведающей экологией в городе. Впечатление гнетущее. профессор аргументированно рассказывает в чем ошибка при намыве пляжей песком, а напротив сидит курица которая должна была привлечь к этой работе специалистов и разработать технологический алгоритм. Она усмехается и тупо говорит , что одесситы будут счастливы и все делалось правильно и тд и тп. Воистину : СОН РАЗУМА РОЖДАЕТ ЧУДОВИЩ.

----------


## Оппонент

Забыл. Вчера ночью на стройку у ФБ завозили еще одну машину для свай. так для ее спуска с Французского бульвара вроде искуственную дорогу делали.... чтото вовтузились на спуске. Раньше завозили все тяжелые машины по ТЗ, а теперь решили сократить и видно не проходиа. А камеры направлены во внутрь стройки

----------


## Petrova

они на выходные камеры развернут  :smileflag:

----------


## Petrova

> Дело не в сокращении текста, а в написании его. Такой официальный текст просто испугает большинство. Нужно писать от сердца, а не...


 с какой-то стороны согласна, но эмоций у народа и так хоть отбавляй, все знают, что всё плохо, что всё продали и т.п. мне кажеться не хватает как раз информации и грамотного руководства к действию которое поможет хотябы родиться надежде из этой ямы выйти. а руководства нет. и не будет потому что Им выгодно чтоб мы сидели в трясине. и если мы не будем ничего делать, то все. кирдык. так и продадут нас по частям.

----------


## Petrova

Нет безвыходных ситуаций,есть не принятые решения

прочитала это в подпису у кого-то из девочек этого форума.
очень впечатлилась. 
Хоть рушныци дедовы откапывай...

----------


## coder_ak

*Оппонент*, где бы почитать в чём ошибка? Очень интересно.

----------


## Оппонент

> *Оппонент*, где бы почитать в чём ошибка? Очень интересно.


 Текст наверное есть на сайте канала. Но суть по словам профессора в следующем: Песок с одесской банки очень мелкий. Он недает дышать организмам и они погибают. самоочистка прекращается. Восстановление организмов возможно только через несколько десятилетий. Правильно нужно было не намывать, а по трубе подавать на берег и засыпать от внешнего края пляжа.Подача песчаной смеси в виде струи создала на прибрежной части дна пляжей и на самом пляже воздухонепроницаемый слой убивший все живое. примерно так.

----------


## Destin

> ... где бы почитать в чём ошибка? Очень интересно.


 Поизучайте биологию на досуге. Разделы про микроорганизмы, живущие в морском песке, например.

----------


## Мата_Ф

О людях никто не думает, а вы о микроорганизмах. Даже если эти микроорганизмы и передохнут, тогда можно будет провести альтернативный митинг выживших микроорганизмов.

----------


## Aleksey-11

> О людях никто не думает, а вы о микроорганизмах. Даже если эти микроорганизмы и передохнут, тогда можно будет провести альтернативный митинг выживших микроорганизмов.


 Люди хоть как-то, но могут себя защитить.
А вот в чем перед людьми виноваты микроорганизмы?

Когда-то показывали документальный фильм "Одесские склоны".
Профессор который разрабатывал проэкт - говорил, что если дать нагрузку на сделанные склоны.Велика вероятность оползней почти до ул.Осипова.

В связи с начинающейся стройкой надо срочно переселять бабушку!

----------


## job2001

Честно говоря, глядя на состояние песка на городских пляжах летом - есть ли там микроорганизмы или нет, дело десятое.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Что за документальный фильм? Реально ли его выложить на какой-нибудь торрент?

----------


## Destin

А вот свежая, но пока не проверенная информация: на склонах слева от спуска Азарова, где сейчас находится VIP-парковка, которая в настоящее время огорожена забором без всяких опознавательных знаков, будет построена гостиница с аппартаментами. Застройщик некто Дябло - известная в Одессе личность.

----------


## Aleksey-11

> Что за документальный фильм? Реально ли его выложить на какой-нибудь торрент?


 Этот фильм показывали в году 88-89.
Вспомнил когда по одесскому каналу показали фрагменты!

----------


## coder_ak

> Текст наверное есть на сайте канала. Но суть по словам профессора в следующем: Песок с одесской банки очень мелкий. Он недает дышать организмам и они погибают. самоочистка прекращается. Восстановление организмов возможно только через несколько десятилетий. Правильно нужно было не намывать, а по трубе подавать на берег и засыпать от внешнего края пляжа.Подача песчаной смеси в виде струи создала на прибрежной части дна пляжей и на самом пляже воздухонепроницаемый слой убивший все живое. примерно так.


 Не понимаю, в чём разница насыпать с одного конца или с другого?
Какие микроорганизмы очищают воду? Можно поимённо.
Какие проводятся исследования на тему?

----------


## a-res

Сегодня в 12 часов дня видел колонну крутых автомашин проследовавшую по улице дача ковалевского до первого переулка амундсена, почти напротив него есть спуск к морю с выездом на поповский пляж, так вот колонна - а было машин пятнадцать - дружно повернула на спуск к морю и поехала где-то вниз . Во главе колонны были три черных джипа , лексусы или сотые лендкузеры, далее разнообразные камри, авалоны и прочие лексусы, все машины кроме одной черного цвета. Сейчас вот сопоставил как пан Гурвиц на трех черных джипах на работу ездит и закрались подозрения что далеко не на пикничок на природе эта колонна ехала . Тут же вспомнилось что после нового года на склоне расположенном под съездом к поповскому пляжу срезали все деревья и кустарники . Похоже что очередной участок над морем продают или уже продали

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот переработанный с помощью форумчан тест листовки. Предлагаю незамедлительно начать его распространение по городу.




> Уважаемые Одесситы!
> 
> Несмотря на многочисленные протесты одесских экологов, депутатов, прокуратуры, в феврале этого года началась застройка склонов. Застройка идет по всему побережью, начиная с Французского бульвара. По побережью возводятся и в ближайшее время будут возводиться следующие объекты:
> - 24-х этажный небоскреб, называемый строителями «оздоровительным комплексом». Это ложь, апартаменты будут выставлены на продажу как элитное жилье, а сама стройка замаскирована под «берегоукрепительные работы». Ведет строительство компания «Hi Raise», которую контролирует депутат одесского горсовета В. Рондин.
> - Проектом «Миханики Украина» предусмотрена постройка 12 небоскребов на участке склонов в районе Отрады. Для подъезда к новостройкам предполагается построить многополосное шоссе прямо на склонах.
> Ряд участков на территории склонов передан под застройку различным структурам. Так, в качестве оплаты за ремонт одесских улиц, произведенный начиная с 2004 г. российской компанией «Макстрой», ей передан участок склонов под Шампанским переулком. Другой участок передан организации, подконтрольной В. Костусеву.
> Все это строительство идет на территории парка «Юбилейный», который на основании решения горсовета является филиалом парка им. Шевченко.
> Что дадут городу эти проекты?
> • Резко возрастет опасность оползней, подобных оползням 1950-х гг., когда в море съезжали целые улицы. Возможная оползневая граница – вплоть до улицы Осипова. 
> ...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сегодняшние фото с Трассы Здоровья от Tram27:

----------


## JN

Как по-моему, пора ставить надолбы.

----------


## hius

> Вот переработанный с помощью форумчан тест листовки. Предлагаю незамедлительно начать его распространение по городу.


 Костусева зовут Алексей Алексеевич.

----------


## Verooona

На сайте ЭКО я прочитала, что также каждое воскресенье в 14-00 проводится сбор подписей в районе Аркадии (конечная 5-го трамвая). Эту инф-цию можно также добавить в текст листовки. 
Кстати, помнится, *JN* обещал что-то около 5 тыс. экземпляров....
И *Sergey1985* около 200....

----------


## Tram 27

Скоро из-за постоянного проезда техники асфальт на трассе Здоровья будет разбит и ремонтировать там его небудут, да и это безсмысленно, так как эти строительные безобразия там еще нескоро прикратятся(((

----------


## JN

> На сайте ЭКО я прочитала, что также каждое воскресенье в 14-00 проводится сбор подписей в районе Аркадии (конечная 5-го трамвая). ....


 Там написано так:



> *10.03.08* - *ВНИМАНИЕ.* Каждое воскресенье с 14.00 на месте строительства и в районе Аркадии (конечной 5-го трамвая) будет проходить сбор подписей.


 но в силу нашей малочисленности, сейчас ТОЛЬКО возле стройки под Россией.

----------


## Verooona

> но в силу нашей малочисленности, сейчас ТОЛЬКО возле стройки под Россией.


 Да, я обратила внимание, но подумала, что конечная 5-го трамвая - более посещаемое и узнаваемое место. Поэтому логичнее было бы подписи собирать там (ИМХО).

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Не понимаю, в чём разница насыпать с одного конца или с другого?
> Какие микроорганизмы очищают воду? Можно поимённо.
> Какие проводятся исследования на тему?


 Насчет МИКРОорганизмов - тут конечно сильно сказано. Объясню в двух словах. Наверное все плавали в дестве  с маской и разглядывали  морское дно перед волнорезом. практически на всех пляжах песчаное дно и кое-где крупные камни -  остатки  прежних одесских каменистых  берегов. Так вот, оазисы жизни - на этих, если можно так выразится, искусственных рифах. Постепенно, после сооружения гидротехнических сооружений в 60-е гг., на присах, волнорезах и на подводных камнях расцветала жизнь. Сперва на бетонных  сооружениях и заглубленных камнях поселились морские микроорганизмы, затем одноклеточные водоросли -микрофитобентос, потом появились те, кто их поедает, потом водоросли-макрофиты покрыли все  ковром. Но заметьте, обилие жизни - только на каменистых субстратах. Не на песке (здесь конечно тоже есть, но на порядок скуднее). Вы вспомнили это? А где прячутся бычки? Правильно, под камнями. А где их больше всего? Правильно, там где больше всего камней. А где нагуливались стайки маленьких  феринок? Правильно, под пирсом - там больше жизни. И наконец, где у нас поселения мидий - живых фильтров воды? Все знают, что на камнях,пирсах и волнорезах.  В последние годы у нас в Одесском заливе опять появились морские коньки, вернулись  крабы, и вообще жизни расцвела. Возможно, что и в связи с падением производства  тоже. Но в основном с тем, что устоялся, свормировался наконец-таки своеобразный биоценоз прибрежных вод. Много лет на это понадобилось. И теперь вот опять, все с начала. Засыпали все варварски, погубили практически все.
Резюме. Пустоты в природе не бывает. Жизнь в огороженных пирсами и волнорезами  мелководных ваннах  возможна. Но она подвержена многим опасностям и рискам, с которыми можно справиться, если есть субстраты - укрытия. Уверяю вас, на вновь намытых пляжах того обилия жизни, что было в прошлые годы, уже не будет и одесситы и гости и нашего города будут плавать в собственных испражнениях, которые, к сожалению, пока некому будет перерабатывать  А насчет видов поименно , то я могу, хотите?

----------


## Олег.Л

Ter-Petrosyan 
--------
5 баллов ,все абсолютно правильно!
А еще почитайте Ювеналия Зайцева,все эти вещи там раскрыты.
Все что эта позорная шобла вытворяет во главе с гурвицем-только деструкция везде ,куда они тянут свои грязные руки.

----------


## Рунге

> Насчет МИКРОорганизмов - тут конечно сильно сказано. Объясню в двух словах. Наверное все плавали в дестве  с маской и разглядывали  морское дно перед волнорезом. практически на всех пляжах песчаное дно и кое-где крупные камни -  остатки  прежних одесских каменистых  берегов. Так вот, оазисы жизни - на этих, если можно так выразится, искусственных рифах. Постепенно, после сооружения гидротехнических сооружений в 60-е гг., на присах, волнорезах и на подводных камнях расцветала жизнь. Сперва на бетонных  сооружениях и заглубленных камнях поселились морские микроорганизмы, затем одноклеточные водоросли -микрофитобентос, потом появились те, кто их поедает, потом водоросли-макрофиты покрыли все  ковром. Но заметьте, обилие жизни - только на каменистых субстратах. Не на песке (здесь конечно тоже есть, но на порядок скуднее). Вы вспомнили это? А где прячутся бычки? Правильно, под камнями. А где их больше всего? Правильно, там где больше всего камней. А где нагуливались стайки маленьких  феринок? Правильно, под пирсом - там больше жизни. И наконец, где у нас поселения мидий - живых фильтров воды? Все знают, что на камнях,пирсах и волнорезах.  В последние годы у нас в Одесском заливе опять появились морские коньки, вернулись  крабы, и вообще жизни расцвела. Возможно, что и в связи с падением производства  тоже. Но в основном с тем, что устоялся, свормировался наконец-таки своеобразный биоценоз прибрежных вод. Много лет на это понадобилось. И теперь вот опять, все с начала. Засыпали все варварски, погубили практически все.
> Резюме. Пустоты в природе не бывает. Жизнь в огороженных пирсами и волнорезами  мелководных ваннах  возможна. Но она подвержена многим опасностям и рискам, с которыми можно справиться, если есть субстраты - укрытия. Уверяю вас, на вновь намытых пляжах того обилия жизни, что было в прошлые годы, уже не будет и одесситы и гости и нашего города будут плавать в собственных испражнениях, которые, к сожалению, пока некому будет перерабатывать  А насчет видов поименно , то я могу, хотите?


 По Вашей логике, море чистое только там где обилие каменистых субстратов?????? т. е необходимо засыпать все пляжи камнями?
А я думал что морской пляж не является замкнутой системой и обилие микроорганизмов в воде зависит от общего водообмена, и наличию мидий и ихнему воспроизводству, новый чистый песок не мешает, потому что не пирсы не волноломы никто не трогал!
И потом Вы видели например в Аркадии в прощлом году много бычков?(ну разве что приезжих) крабов? коньков?
Нельзя убить то чего нет, а лежать и купаться да и развиваться микроорганизмам всегда легче в чистом песке чем в пыльном мусоре...............кто нибудь брал на анализ состав песка на Одесских пляжах?

----------


## Verooona

> По Вашей логике, море чистое только там где обилие каменистых субстратов?????? т. е необходимо засыпать все пляжи камнями?
> А я думал что морской пляж не является замкнутой системой и обилие микроорганизмов в воде зависит от общего водообмена, и наличию мидий и ихнему воспроизводству, новый чистый песок не мешает, потому что не пирсы не волноломы никто не трогал!
> И потом Вы видели например в Аркадии в прощлом году много бычков?(ну разве что приезжих) крабов? коньков?
> Нельзя убить то чего нет, а лежать и купаться да и развиваться микроорганизмам всегда легче в чистом песке чем в пыльном мусоре...............кто нибудь брал на анализ состав песка на Одесских пляжах?


 Как раз там, где есть волнорезы, нет свободной циркуляции воды, поэтому городские пляжи - замкнутая система. Да еще сейчас засЫпали песком часть камней. Поезжайте на пляжи в районе 411-й батареи (Дача Ковалевского) - вот где природный, не тронутый человеком пляж. (Еще не добрались, слава Богу). И песок крупный, и много гальки, и крабы ползают среди камней, есть бычки, рыба-игла, коньков, правда, не видела... , но мидии - более-менее. Правда, сейчас другая напасть - рапаны. Они уничтожают мидии. В соседней Болгарии регулирование популяции рапанов - государственная программа, а вот у нас... Такое впечатление, что власть взяла себе за девиз :"После меня - хоть потоп"... Грустно...

----------


## JN

> По Вашей логике, море чистое только там где обилие каменистых субстратов?????? т. е необходимо засыпать все пляжи камнями?


 Это называется передергиванием.

----------


## Рунге

> Это называется передергиванием.


 Это называется беспристрастный подход к вопросу.
И почему там где волнорезы нет водообмена? он там просто менее интенсивный чем в открытом море, но все же безспорно есть!
Я не понимаю что вы доказываете, что чистый песок на пляже и на дне до волнореза хуже чем та смесь с частицами человеческой кожи, пылью и различными концерагенами которые скапливались годами?
Для кишечной палочки таки да! похоже что кожных заболеваний в этом году будет меньше...............................

----------


## Verooona

> он там просто менее интенсивный чем в открытом море, но все же безспорно есть!


 Да, есть бесспорно, но во время шторма, когда волны перехлестывают через волнорез!!!

----------


## Рунге

> Да, есть бесспорно, но во время шторма, когда волны перехлестывают через волнорез!!!


 Чушь

----------


## Verooona

> Чушь


 В чем чушь, поясните, пожалуйста!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> По Вашей логике, море чистое только там где обилие каменистых субстратов??????


 Нет, не только там, а еще и там, где глубже и лучше водообмен, и там, где  нет поступления с берега загрязняющих веществ, и еще там, где биота лучше справляется с самоочисткой воды, ну и еще есть ряд факторов, отвечающих за качество воды в прибрежных участкам моря




> т. е необходимо засыпать все пляжи камнями?


  А я разве это говорила? Нет. Я считаю, что все должно быть сделано для людей. А то, что произошло с пляжами - это хилая попытка поддержать берегозащитные сооружения. Почти везеде, хотя бы на южной части Дельфина, где собираются строить дом свиданий горсовета, ничего не получилось, кроме катастрофического обмеления участков между кромкой пляжа  и волнорезами, что собственно и дает эффект потрясающего лазурного моря, так понравившегося  некоторым форумчанам. Боюсь, когда они, а еще хуже, их детки, пойдут купаться в августе по колено в г...не при температуре 25 оС, им уже будет не до потрясающих красот




> А я думал что морской пляж не является замкнутой системой и обилие микроорганизмов в воде зависит от общего водообмена?


 Да, тут с Вами соглашусь, но не употребляйте термин "микроорганизмы", Поверьте, кроме "микро...", там были и должны быть еще и "макро..."




> , и наличию мидий и ихнему воспроизводству, новый чистый песок не мешает, потому что не пирсы не волноломы никто не трогал!?


 Я как раз вчера. после неслабых штормов прошлась по кромке берега в районе Дельфина и Собачьего пляжей. К моему ужасу, я не обнаружила в выбросах живых моллюсков, только погибшие  остатки макрозообентоса с Григорьевской банки, т.е. Думаем вместе, что это значит? Правильно, экспорт жизни с глубины 20 м на пляж не произошел и не мог произойти   Местная,  аборигенная жизнь погибла




> И потом Вы видели например в Аркадии в прощлом году много бычков?(ну разве что приезжих) крабов? коньков?!


 А я в Аркадию не хожу. Там, к Вашему сведению, почти прямо в урез  воды выходит ливневый коллекор, в который, наверное, еще и канализация несанкционированно подключена, 
да и вообще в Аркадии мне уже давно  противно. 
А кстати, да - вот Вам и прекрасная модель того, что будет везде и что так сильно нравится городским властям. На берегу - небоскребы, мелкий пляж и полно "гостей нашего города" 





> Нельзя убить то чего нет, а лежать и купаться да и развиваться микроорганизмам всегда легче в чистом песке


 Гранулометрический состав песка  с Григорьевской банки таков,  что летом, когда мы с вами будем сидеть на пляже, под нами, на глубине 20-50 см будет происходить сероводородный замор. Мелкий песочек сильно. Хорош, наверное, только для строительства. 
Так что будем надеяться на хорошие летние штормы, чтобы хоть как-то перемешивало песочек и водичку у берега





> чем в пыльном мусоре...............


 Да. Но это тема отдельного сообщения





> кто нибудь брал на анализ состав песка на Одесских пляжах?


 Какие именно показатели Вас интересуют?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Это называется беспристрастный подход к вопросу.
> И почему там где волнорезы нет водообмена? он там просто менее интенсивный чем в открытом море, но все же безспорно есть!
> Я не понимаю что вы доказываете, что чистый песок на пляже и на дне до волнореза хуже чем та смесь с частицами человеческой кожи, пылью и различными концерагенами которые скапливались годами?


 
Вот как раз обилие живых организмов, которые должны делать свое дело, и помогает переработать это органическое вещество в песке и в воде. 






> Для кишечной палочки таки да!


 А вот этот показатель напрямую зависит от количества дерьма в воде. Ну и еще чуть-чуть от температуры водички




> похоже что кожных заболеваний в этом году будет меньше...............................


 О! молодец! Будем надеяться что ни кишечных расстройств, ни грибковых инфекций никто с моря не принесет!

----------


## Petrova

> Вот переработанный с помощью форумчан тест листовки. Предлагаю незамедлительно начать его распространение по городу.


  определитесь с местом сбора
вчера стояли под яхт-клубом в час - и конечно никого, потому что решили собираться теперь под Россией. Нам это по телефону запечатленному на асфальте сказали...

----------


## coder_ak

> Насчет МИКРОорганизмов - тут конечно сильно сказано. Объясню в двух словах.


 Спасибо, объяснение более чем понятное. Но скажите, разве развитие живности в море у нас ограничено только местом от берега до волнореза?
Даже в масштабах береговой линии те 11 км насыпанного песка это мелочь. 
И вообще, скоро сезон, давайте подождём, когда можно будет без риска простуды купаться и  сами увидим, что куда исчезло.

----------


## Destin

> ...кто нибудь брал на анализ состав песка на Одесских пляжах?


 Брал анализ песка Институт биологии южных морей. Конкретно можешь обратиться к ведущему научному специалисту Ювеналию Зайцеву. Институт находится на пересечении ул.Пушкинской и Троицкой.

----------


## maserati

не сказал бы, что это относится к склонам, но все же: неужели никто еще не заметил огороженный участок санатория Одесса со стороны пл. 10 Апреля? насколько успел заметить, там планируется какое-то административное здание, не оч. высокое.

----------


## Ginger

> насколько успел заметить, там планируется какое-то административное здание, не оч. высокое.


 Написано, если не ошибаюсь, административно-торговое, поэтому первым оно врядли будет ,а вот второе как раз по инфраструктуре района.
Была в субботу под Россией - одно желание - закинуть им туда хотя бы маленькую бомбу
А кому сейчас принадлежит территория между Россией и  прогрессовским сигурдом? Это там собираются "кардиоцентр" возвести?

----------


## AndreyAI

Может быть про наымвку пляжей сюда лучше писать???
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=47664&highlight=%ED%E0%EC%FB%E2%EA%E0

Вчера был на 16-й ст. Б.Ф., заметил обвал скалы из ракушняка чуть дальше станции виндсерфинга, большие камни при обвале докатились почти до пляжа  :smileflag:  Может быть кто-то сфотает этот оползень?

----------


## Destin

Одесская мэрия намерена 16 мая в ходе очередного земельного аукциона по продаже земельных участков несельскохозяйственного назначения под застройку продать 3 дорогостоящих участка в прибрежной зоне.

Об этом сообщило управление информации Одесского горсовета. 

Самым дорогим лотом аукциона станет участок на Французском бульваре, 60. Он предназначен для строительства 1-2-этажного спортивно-развлекательного комплекса и стоит 22,5 млн грн. 

http://www.reporter.com.ua/cgi-bin/view_material.pl?mt_id=32483

Кто скажет, сколько у них еще участков по этому адресу?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Самым дорогим лотом аукциона станет участок на Французском бульваре, 60. Он предназначен для строительства 1-2-этажного спортивно-развлекательного комплекса и стоит 22,5 млн грн.


 А потом втихаря какой-нибудь первый заместитель мера согласует увеличение этажности  до 24-х этажей и с удовлетворением сообщит, что покупатель доплатил разницу

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Спасибо, объяснение более чем понятное. Но скажите, разве развитие живности в море у нас ограничено только местом от берега до волнореза?
> Даже в масштабах береговой линии те 11 км насыпанного песка это мелочь. 
> И вообще, скоро сезон, давайте подождём, когда можно будет без риска простуды купаться и  сами увидим, что куда исчезло.


 Конечно, береговая линия северо-западной части Черного моря длинная и извилистая. Далеко не возде есть берегозащита, еще меньше участки, где уничтожена жизнь. К счастью, велигеры (личинки) мидий   до момента прикрепления активно переносятся волнами и плавают до тех пор, пока не найдут подходящего каменистого субстрата, или их кто-нибудь не съест. Так что суммарная биомасса в море, разумеется, практически  не уменьшится. И процессы самоочищения тоже будут идти своим чередом. Но область нашего интереса в настоящее время - именно локальные участки, ограниченрные волнорезами и пирсами. Мы, одесситы,  туда придем уже в мае. Там, на некоторых пляжах, которым не повезло,  сейчас пустыня: и на заплеске, в кромке, и на участке до волнорезов, и в песке, на его поверхности и чуть поглубже, где прячутся от нас все те, кто работает не покладая челюстей, лап и усов для того, чтобы переработать привнесенную человеком органику.
И нам, двуногим, и им, несчастным, придется приспосабливаться к новому облику одесских пляжей. Мы, конечно, сумеем, а куда деваться, а они? Ну, а в общем, вы правы, поживем-увидим

----------


## sergei_1985

> На сайте ЭКО я прочитала, что также каждое воскресенье в 14-00 проводится сбор подписей в районе Аркадии (конечная 5-го трамвая). Эту инф-цию можно также добавить в текст листовки. 
> Кстати, помнится, *JN* обещал что-то около 5 тыс. экземпляров....
> И *Sergey1985* около 200....


 


> с какой-то стороны согласна, но эмоций у народа и так хоть отбавляй, все знают, что всё плохо, что всё продали и т.п. мне кажеться не хватает как раз информации и грамотного руководства к действию которое поможет хотябы родиться надежде из этой ямы выйти. а руководства нет. и не будет потому что Им выгодно чтоб мы сидели в трясине. и если мы не будем ничего делать, то все. кирдык. так и продадут нас по частям.


 Я и не отказываюсь в своих словах.
С легкостью напечатаю, но текст не доработан. Люди воспримут такой официальный текст как просто очередную заманку какого то депутата, вот и все. Именно поэтому я настаиваю на тексте который будет написан больше от сердца с довольно доступными понятиями.
И для того, шоб выиграть хоть одну битву, нужно объединять всех, а не кусочками!!!
Один в поле не воин!
По одиночку мы ни что, а вместе сила!!!

----------


## JN

> Я и не отказываюсь в своих словах.
> С легкостью напечатаю, но текст не доработан. Люди воспримут такой официальный текст как просто очередную заманку какого то депутата, вот и все. Именно поэтому я настаиваю на тексте который будет написан больше от сердца с довольно доступными понятиями.
> И для того, шоб выиграть хоть одну битву, нужно объединять всех, а не кусочками!!!
> Один в поле не воин!
> По одиночку мы ни что, а вместе сила!!!


 Абсолютно согласен. Текст должен быть достаточно прост для восприятия и "бить в глаз".

----------


## -Ariadna-

Может быть кроме основного, развернутого текста, писать небольшие листовки-призывы, минимум информации (например "Если ты настоящий одессит, неравнодушный к своему городу, защити склоны, поставь свою подпись" и указать время и место сбора подписей). Не каждый человек остановиться и прочтет большой текст.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

текст должен быть кратким и всем понятным. Неплохо бы еще сочинить парочку простых и остроумненьких слоганчиков.
Тут уже звучало:
Рондин - нафиг с пляжа!

----------


## Petrova

> Рондин - нафиг с пляжа!


 роскошно! тока, узко. Там не тока его стройка.
мож "застройщики - нафик с пляжа"?

----------


## Оппонент

> А потом втихаря какой-нибудь первый заместитель мера согласует увеличение этажности  до 24-х этажей и с удовлетворением сообщит, что покупатель доплатил разницу


 А вот это уже повод прокурору опротестовать продажу участка и возбудить дело о коррупции с мотивацией: Город продает участок с четко выписанным целевым назначением 2 х этажное чтото. А на самом деле они знают и кто купит  и согласовали с ним , что закроют глаза на то что там будет строиться 24 этажа.  Т. е. налицо обман других претендентов на покупку. Ессли человек знает , что он может построить не два этаж а 24 , это в корне меняет течение аукциона и конечную цену лота. Эй прокуроры ! где Вы?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А вот это уже повод прокурору опротестовать продажу участка и возбудить дело о коррупции с мотивацией: Город продает участок с четко выписанным целевым назначением 2 х этажное чтото. А на самом деле они знают и кто купит  и согласовали с ним , что закроют глаза на то что там будет строиться 24 этажа.  Т. е. налицо обман других претендентов на покупку. Ессли человек знает , что он может построить не два этаж а 24 , это в корне меняет течение аукциона и конечную цену лота. Эй прокуроры ! где Вы?


 Вы эту банду  недооцениваете. Участочек-то наверняка уже перепродали после аукциона. Теперь им владеет "добросовестный покупатель", а не сговорившиеся с городскими властями участники аукциона. Помните, как Коврижных с пеной у рта в интервью врала, что для  изменения назначения участка и постройки нет никаких правовых предпосылок?  Тут даже если поднять их интервью годичной давности - уже волосы дыбом от наглости и бессовестности, а что там у них еще под сукном?

----------


## seredag

Компания «Миханики Украина» начинает строительство рекреационно-оздоровительного комплекса в Одессе

http://commercialproperty.ua/news/detail.php?ID=38215

А Васька слушает да ест...

Депутат Валентина Козачишина в прошлый митинг на Думской поддерживала акцию против застройки склонов.
 5 -го апреля Гурвиц на сессии на ее слова: "Посмотрите люди против застройки склонов!" - сказал, что сколько там тех людей? человек 100 или 150? А вот в поддержку политики мерии около 2000-3000 человек  :smileflag: .

Людей Козачишиной завтра с утра не будет в пикетах - они сначала идут встречать НАТОвские корабли, а потом, может присоединятся к пикету сессии горсовета. Просят всех присоединится к пикету ЭКО. Может наши со сквера будут 2-3 человека.

----------


## Маshенька

> Компания «Миханики Украина» начинает строительство рекреационно-оздоровительного комплекса в Одессе
> 
> http://commercialproperty.ua/news/detail.php?ID=38215
> 
> А Васька слушает да ест....


 А где это они новую стройку затевать собираются?

----------


## Скрытик

> А где это они новую стройку затевать собираются?


 Это шутка?

----------


## Chudushco

Сегодня пошел слух, что снесли чкаловский лифт??? шутка или горькая правда???

----------


## Destin

2 Скрытик: Это не шутка. Строительство займет участок приморских склонов от канатной дороги до переулка Кренкеля.
Подробнее здесь:http://www.segodnya.ua/news/969271.html

----------


## Скрытик

> 2 Скрытик: Это не шутка. Строительство займет участок приморских склонов от канатной дороги до переулка Кренкеля.
> Подробнее здесь:http://www.segodnya.ua/news/969271.html


 Да я в курсе. Мне странно просто что еще есть люди которые не знают где будет стройка

----------


## Destin

> Сегодня пошел слух, что снесли чкаловский лифт??? шутка или горькая правда???


 Позавчера еще был на месте.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все, что я думаю по этому поводу, написал в ЖЖ. Если бы написал тут, то сам себя бы забанил.

----------


## JN

> Людей Козачишиной завтра с утра не будет в пикетах - они сначала идут встречать НАТОвские корабли, а потом, может присоединятся к пикету сессии горсовета.


 Зато форпостеров гурвиц к своей заднице таки приклеил:



> Уважаемые журналисты! 
> 
> 16 апреля с 8-30 ч. Организации "Форпост" и "Верим в Одессу - верим в себя!" будут пикетировать горсовет, где будет проходить второе заседание очередной сессии горсовета. Более подробная информация - в прикрепленном пресс-релизе. 
> 
> Ирина Долматова
> 
>  Пресс-релиз 
>  16 апреля городские организации «Форпост» и «Верим в Одессу, верим в себя» проводят пикетирование Одесского горсовета. Цель акции – призвать городские власти заняться реализацией необходимых городу проектов на основе профессионального и научного подхода.  
> 
> ...


 Демократия, говорите? События в Одессе хорошо иллюстрируют, что означает это слово в действительности.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дерьмократия-с

----------


## Скрытик

Это капец 
ЧЛЕНЫ этих двух организаций не носят красные галстуки случайно? До боли знакомые лозунги, как в детство окунулся (((((

----------


## seredag

> Позавчера еще был на месте.


 Сейчасв новостях  по АТВ показывали - лифт на Чкаловском ДЕМОНТИРУЕТСЯ! Рабочие ответили, что по распоряжению администрации как аварийный. Мост уже практически разрушен, должны приступить к демонтажу вышки лифта.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сейчасв новостях  по АТВ показывали - лифт на Чкаловском ДЕМОНТИРУЕТСЯ! Рабочие ответили, что по распоряжению администрации как аварийный. Мост уже практически разрушен, должны приступить к демонтажу вышки лифта.


 Да, скорость разрушения Одессы увеличивается не по дням а по часам. 
Кто-то сможет остановить этих монстров???

----------


## Скрытик

Подумалось - если бы Курвиц был мэром Пизы, то Пизанскую башню снесли бы как аварийно опасную 
Для сторонников мэра сообщаю - отныне Курвиц это не искажение фамилии, а просто констатация факта, а это правилами форума не запрещено...

----------


## Jorjic

Памяти Чкаловского лифта:

----------


## Скрытик

Для тех кто не знает что это такое:
http://www.delod.odessa.net/2006_36/s7.php
Я уже не задаюсь вопросом как можно не любить Одессу, я не понимаю за что они ее так ненавидят? 
В детских сказках есть черное зло, которое рано или поздно побеждают светлые силы. Как жаль что сейчас это зло на троне.
В день освобождения Одессы прочел интересную стать, кажется в Сегодня. О том как наши партизаны при отступлении немцев обезвредили большую часть заложенной взрывчатки и не дали разрушить Одессу. К сожалению партизаны уже не могут ничего сделать и мы каждый день теряем то что раньше называлось ОДЕССА.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я уже не задаюсь вопросом как можно не любить Одессу, я не понимаю за что они ее так ненавидят?


 Да нельзя сказать, что они ее совсем уж прямо не любят. 
Во всяком случае ценят. 
Так мясник ценит ценит скот, выращиваемый им на убой. 
А пчеловод ценит и по своему любит пчел, которых оставит без собранного ими меда. 
Так и курвицы с ворохаимами ценят доставшийся им в кормление город, как средневековым баронам, получившим землю с крестьянами, который они рассматривают исключительно как средство зарабатывания денег. А в этом деле все средства хороши. Доведется -  и убить прикажут не раздумывая. А тут только лишь склоны, деревья, парки, история города. Что им до таких материй? Да и чужое тут все для этих варягов. эдЫк ваще с Винницкой области. 
Принесло же к нашему берегу такое счастье...

----------


## Скрытик

> эдЫк ваще с Винницкой области. 
> Принесло же к нашему берегу такое счастье...


 Зря ты так про Винницкую область. Взял и всех обосрал 
У меня кум с кумой родом оттуда, очень адекватные люди. Сын пишет миниатюры которые Валера Хаит заценил, любят город как не многие из коренных Одесситов. 
Это не от рождения это от жлобства зависит... А если еще и культуры в душЕ нет так это вообще "ховайся"

----------


## JN

> Это не от рождения это от жлобства зависит... А если еще и культуры в душЕ нет так это вообще "ховайся"


 Не обижайся, он не по злобе, от огорчения. Обидно, что на протяжении моей, как минимум, жизни Одесса умела привить к себе любовь. Но не к трупу своему...

----------


## Albes

> Это капец 
> ЧЛЕНЫ этих двух организаций не носят красные галстуки случайно? До боли знакомые лозунги, как в детство окунулся (((((


 Не носят. Они носят кошельки вместо души и совести. Интересно, а по нынешнему курсу сколько стоят 30 сребеников?

----------


## -Ariadna-

Сегодня мне всучили газетенку промерскую, как я понимаю, где с комментариями описывается биография Маркова. Мне в этой статье понравился один момент, наш благодетель - Гурвиц запретил стройку в санатории "Дружба" трех 20-ти этажных домов, мотивируя, что это рекреационно-курортная зона и выше трех этажей здесь нельзя возводить. Может кто-то мне неразумной растолкует чем санаторий отличается от наших склонов. На склонах можно строить и даже нужно, а в санатории нет?

----------


## JN

> Это капец 
> ЧЛЕНЫ этих двух организаций не носят красные галстуки случайно? До боли знакомые лозунги, как в детство окунулся (((((


 Нет, ну что ты, он не пионеры, они ОБЩЕЧЕЛОВЕКИ. Им пофигу за чью голову деньги получить. Им пофигу, что будет после них. Общее - это же ничье? Или я ошибаюсь? Вот и оно ничье.
Обидно другое. Земляки мои, а чего же нас там оказалось не 5 -7 тысяч, и даже не 3? Почему нас 100-150 чел? Почему даже с этого форума пришли единицы? Все кто борется, они ведь тоже взрослые, если не сказать пожилые люди, у них тоже есть работа, семья...
Ведь не пропетлять мимо этого никому.

----------


## Verooona

> Сегодня мне всучили газетенку промерскую, как я понимаю, где с комментариями описывается биография Маркова. Мне в этой статье понравился один момент, наш благодетель - Гурвиц запретил стройку в санатории "Дружба" трех 20-ти этажных домов, мотивируя, что это рекреационно-курортная зона и выше трех этажей здесь нельзя возводить. Может кто-то мне неразумной растолкует чем санаторий отличается от наших склонов. На склонах можно строить и даже нужно, а в санатории нет?


 Наш железнодорожный санаторий "Белая Акация" возвышается на 12 этажей - и ничего!!! А на склонах можно строить 24-этажные здания? Чё-то не совсем сростается... Нет слов...

----------


## Скрытик

> Обидно другое. Земляки мои, а чего же нас там оказалось не 5 -7 тысяч, и даже не 3? Почему нас 100-150 чел? Почему даже с этого форума пришли единицы? Все кто борется, они ведь тоже взрослые, если не сказать пожилые люди, у них тоже есть работа, семья...
> Ведь не пропетлять мимо этого никому.


 Если бы дело было еще лет 10 назад я бы указал в сторону студентов, сейчас вообще ничего не понимаю. По разным причинам не могу принмать сейчас личное участие, Дибров расскажет если что, хотя еще 4 года назад выходил. Принимаю разное участие косвенное.
Но понимаю что в ныненшней "рыночной" экономике противопостоять Курвицевским наймитам смогут только молодежные движения. 
Основное направление должно быть именно туда. Только юношеский максимализм и непосредственность может что-то сделать. Мы не сможем противостоять этой денежной массе - увы...

----------


## JN

Сколько здесь одесситов? Что, и завтра никого не будет, кроме кхурвицевой подтирки?

----------


## JN

> хотя еще 4 года назад выходил. Принимаю разное участие косвенное.


 Знаю. Да я не в упрек никому лично, но лично всем. Главное, чтоб потом все оправдание себе нашли, и жили счатливо.

----------


## JN

> "Белая Акация" возвышается на 12 этажей - и ничего!!!


 Это мы тоже просрали.

----------


## Verooona

> Это мы тоже просрали.


 Что, железку тоже продали? (вроде, не слышала такого. Сама работаю на ж.д. тр-те, каждый год туда путевки вроде дают...)

----------


## JN

> Что, железку тоже продали? (вроде, не слышала такого. Сама работаю на ж.д. тр-те, каждый год туда путевки вроде дают...)


 Тфу! Извини, с "Белым цветком" попутал.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сколько здесь одесситов? Что, и завтра никого не будет, кроме кхурвицевой подтирки?


 Вез сейчас учительницу с малым в 58ю школу. Говорит им разнарядка на 3х человек пришла...

----------


## Олег.Л

!!!  Необходимо,что-бы во время визита Ющенко в Одессу,кто-то из нормальных депутатов ,скажем Балинов передал бы ему ситуацию по нашему вопросу.Это единственный и последний шанс что-то остановить.
Насколько мне известно по припортовому было примерно так и сделано.  Это есть информация"внесенная" в уши.

----------


## coder_ak

А разве Чкаловский лифт не был аварийно-опасным? Он же просто сгнил за эти годы.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А разве Чкаловский лифт не был аварийно-опасным? Он же просто сгнил за эти годы.


 Да. это был памятник рухнувшему совку. Сколько там молодых лазило и билось в последние годы - не передать. Как-то притягивало это мрачное сооружение для суицидов. И опять-таки аргумент в пользу того, что так все запущено на склонах и санатории не в состоянии управиться со своим хозяйством.

----------


## sergei_1985

*Сегодня на Думской площади идет митинг!!! В поддержку Гурвица и всех его начинаниях касательно строек!!! Чесно говоря я к одим подошел и сказал, что они продажные твари, за копейки продают Одессу МАМУ!!!
РЕБЯТА нам нужно очень быстро (прямо сегодня) писать текст листовок, распечатавать и вперед на улицу раздавать их!!! Иначе мы скоро увидим не Одессу, а Нью-Йорк в полном обличии!!!
РЕАГИРОВАТЬ НУЖНО БЫСТРО!!!*

----------


## Ohhn

> Зато форпостеров гурвиц к своей заднице таки приклеил: 
> Демократия, говорите? События в Одессе хорошо иллюстрируют, что означает это слово в действительности.


 в 2х метрах от ментов, 2ое красавцев в черных куртках лет 20-25, есть видео с лицами, кинули пакеты с белой краской в сторону палатки ветренко и пикета отселенцев из разных районов, запачкали человек 5, бежали быстро. уроды. 
есть имена и адреса пионервожатых курвиц-югент?

----------


## JN

> в 2х метрах от ментов, 2ое красавцев в черных куртках лет 20-25, есть видео с лицами, кинули пакеты с белой краской в сторону палатки ветренко и пикета отселенцев из разных районов, запачкали человек 5, бежали быстро. уроды. 
> есть имена и адреса пионервожатых курвиц-югент?


 Был такой эпизод. Менты скорей не реагировали, чем наоборот. Вообще, последнее время менты становятся лицом к сотне протестующих, а за спиной у них несколько тысяч жэкоидов и форпостеров. Ясно кого они защищают.
Была трансляция из зала. Один из депутатов задал кхуйвицу вопрос что делают в здании горсовета люди в черной форме, с дубинками. При чем эти люди не имеют отношения ни к милиции, ни к СБУ. Кхуйвиц пояснил, что некоторые депутаты так надоели народу, что их нужно защищать. И все объяснение. Ни кто, ни что... 
Как сковыруть всю эту шоблу?
А одесситы сегодня опять занимались своими мирными гешефтами.

----------


## sergei_1985

> А одесситы сегодня опять занимались своими мирными гешефтами.


 Не Одесситы, а продажные твари!!!

----------


## Ohhn

> что делают в здании горсовета люди в черной форме, с дубинками. При чем эти люди не имеют отношения ни к милиции, ни к СБУ. Кхуйвиц пояснил, что некоторые депутаты так надоели народу, что их нужно защищать. И все объяснение.


 а что ему еще сказать, "сцу, стршно"?

----------


## seredag

> в 2х метрах от ментов, 2ое красавцев в черных куртках лет 20-25, есть видео с лицами, кинули пакеты с белой краской в сторону палатки ветренко и пикета отселенцев из разных районов, запачкали человек 5, бежали быстро. уроды. 
> есть имена и адреса пионервожатых курвиц-югент?


 Оказывается еще еще порезали кабели к аудиоаппаратуре. Казачишина требует использовать материалы видеонаблюдения с видеокамеры слежения расположенной на Думской площади.

http://eho-ua.com/2008/04/16/ot_mjer...otivnikam.html

----------


## Ohhn

> Оказывается еще еще порезали кабели к аудиоаппаратуре. 
> http://eho-ua.com/2008/04/16/ot_mjer...otivnikam.html


 ...это уже 2й или 3-й раз. то же самое было 5.04

----------


## Hermione Granger

> !!!  Необходимо,что-бы во время визита Ющенко в Одессу,кто-то из нормальных депутатов ,скажем Балинов передал бы ему ситуацию по нашему вопросу.Это единственный и последний шанс что-то остановить.
> Насколько мне известно по припортовому было примерно так и сделано.  Это есть информация"внесенная" в уши.


 очень правильно сказал, да может и не только во время приезда, а просто - донести в уши. И может не только Ющенко, а и Тимошенко. 
Я не сильно расбираюсь в политике, но не знаю кто там кого, но помоему в Киеве именно Тимошенко начинала и продолжала борьбу с Черновецким и его застройками. 
Кстати, а что - будет визит Ющенко в ближайшее время? если так - то может быть нужно митинг собирать к его приезду против застройки?

----------


## Hermione Granger

и по поводу листовок - нужно придумать не просто текст - мы против застройки склонов, а показать людям реальные последствия. Люди выйдут на улицу только в том случае - если поймут - испугаются того, к чему приведет застройка. Если это заденет их личные интересы. При чем - как показала практика, взывать к патриотическим чувствам людей в Одессе сейчас не очень выходит. А вот к тому что не чем будет дышать, негде будет гулять, негде будет выйти на пляж поползет дом и свалится в море, выселят из квартиры вот это все может простимулировать человека к действию. И, кстати, это очень даже в краткосрочной перспективе затрагивает интересы бизнеса, связанного с прибрежной зоной - отелный, ресторанный, туристический, и мелкий бизнес - все-возможные ларьки, услуги на пляжах, яхт-клуб и тд. В связи с застройкой - эти люди потеряют свой бизнес, значит они тоже должны быть заинтересованы в том, чтобы выйти митинговать.

----------


## Ginger

> именно Тимошенко начинала и продолжала борьбу с Черновецким и его застройками.


 Да ну бросьте, он просто не поделился с тем, с кем надо было. Я хоть и в политику не лезу, но он то был членом её партии. Выводы?
Её героизм - всего лишь раскрученный пиар для народа. 
И я очень сомневаюсь, что вся эта стройка "не одобрена" сверху

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Да ну бросьте, он просто не поделился с тем, с кем надо было. Я хоть и в политику не лезу, но он то был членом её партии. Выводы?
> Её героизм - всего лишь раскрученный пиар для народа. 
> И я очень сомневаюсь, что вся эта стройка "не одобрена" сверху


 ну я не хочу лезть в политику, тем более что сама не понимаю там кто прав - кто виноват, я просто предложила - написать обращение к Тимошенко (как премьеру, или как к лидеру партии, не знаю) - с просьбой о помощи по решению ситуации с застройкой склонов. Не знаю - будет ли толк от этого обращения - но во всяком случае мы же ничего не теряем. По моему сейчас уже такая ситуация что нужно кричать везде где только можно.

----------


## Destin

Сегодня на сессии горсовета депутаты разрешили застройку жилыми зданиями на отведенном ранее участке в Санаторном переулке.

Исполком еще летом дал разрешение обществу с ограниченной ответственностью «Макстрой» на проектирование и строительство многоуровневого отельного комплекса с апартаментами и многоуровневым паркингом на прибрежных склонах верхней террасы в районе Санаторного переулка. 

Во время обсуждения этого проекта на градсовете ряд архитекторов прогнозировали, что город потеряет прибрежную полосу от Аркадии до Ланжерона.

http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/04/16/115305.html

----------


## maxx™

> Да ну бросьте, он просто не поделился с тем, с кем надо было. Я хоть и в политику не лезу, но он то был членом её партии. Выводы?
> Её героизм - всего лишь раскрученный пиар для народа. 
> И я очень сомневаюсь, что вся эта стройка "не одобрена" сверху


 Тимошенко хочет в президенты, так что может и даст это обращение какой-то толк.

----------


## It was...

Только в воскресенье был возле чкаловского моста... Только хотел в эту пятницу пойти туда пофотографироватся и...(((( Я в шоке. Как быстро всё меняется.( 15 лет стоял - не трогали, а тут вдруг настолкьо резко за всё взялись.(

----------


## Олег.Л

JN
Как сковыруть всю эту шоблу?
=========================
Вопрос крайне интересен и злободневен,На мой взгляд имеет несколько вероятных разрешений.гурвиц и его  окружение(в дальнейшем просто гурвиц)
на сегодня является крупной "играющей шестеркой". Это очевидно,что за его спиной стоят крупные олигархическо-мафиозные и тенево-криминальные круги,которые и заказывают нашей шестерке музыку.Прослеживая боделановские заказы и сопоставляя их с гурвицевскими ,абсолютно убеждаешься в том,что гурвиц достойный приемник боделана ,но... оба они плясали под чужие- но одни и те-же дудки.Возможно у него нет выбора решать по другому,но это его проблемы. Посему решение вопроса в Одессе правовыми путями явно невозможно,даже при наличие честных оппонентов.Шестерку поддержат на всех уровнях люди в нем заинтересованные.
1.Гражданские акции---нереально,так как большинству одесситов склоны до задницы,а результат возможен только при серъезном количестве митингующих.
2.Доклад о ситуации президенту или премьеру--вероятен только при обращении вхожего в их круги человека,которой будет благожелательно выслушан .Где найти такого?
3.Акции неповиновения и террор.Возможно ли сегодня такое? не знаю,но эффект будет довольно велик и всячески освещен.
4.Обращение  опять же к верховной власти в свете перевыборов мэров Киева и Харькова с аналогичным в Одессе.
5.Физическое устранение.....

----------


## Pumik

> Сегодня пошел слух, что снесли чкаловский лифт??? шутка или горькая правда???


 уже наверное снесли сегодня мост завалили и распиливали, вечером саму башню с лифтом должны были положить на него и пилить все вместе. На месте распила стоял парень оператор, так что должен быть репортаж на местном канале.
а и за компанию спилили мостик над выходом к морю.

----------


## Скрытик

> На месте распила стоял парень оператор, так что должен быть репортаж на местном канале.


 Вчера уже был репортаж.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> 1.Гражданские акции---нереально,так как большинству одесситов склоны до задницы,а результат возможен только при серъезном количестве митингующих.
> 2.Доклад о ситуации президенту или премьеру--вероятен только при обращении вхожего в их круги человека,которой будет благожелательно выслушан .Где найти такого?
> 3.Акции неповиновения и террор.Возможно ли сегодня такое? не знаю,но эффект будет довольно велик и всячески освещен.
> 4.Обращение  опять же к верховной власти в свете перевыборов мэров Киева и Харькова с аналогичным в Одессе.
> 5.Физическое устранение.....


 гм, а чем гражданские акции отличаются от акций неповиновения? 
Народ, и я бы предложила уже по существу - ну скажите что здесь на форуме ктото займется террором или физическим устранением? Я понимаю что эмоции бущуют - но давайте думать. 
А вот по поводу акций - не знают люди о возможных последствиях для них самих, это их не пугает, поэтому и не идут. В любой общественной акции должна быть проведена маштабная пр-кампания. Вспомните Майдан - не потусоваться просто так люди туда шли. 
В нашем городе есть несколько групп, которые в чем-то не довольны - или застройкой склонов, или проведением путепровода "Поездной" и отселением, Черноморка, сквер на Левитана.. и тд. Так вот начинать нужно вот с этих самых групп - сначала их объеденить в одну. Ведь на этом все наши депутаты, меры и выигрывают - что нет объедененности между людьми, все решается кучками..

----------


## Олег.Л

гм, а чем гражданские акции отличаются от акций неповиновения? 
=================
а чем отличаются санкционированные митинги на Думской с противовесом из гурвицевских уродцев от перекрытия дорог и приковывания себя наручниками к дверям горсовета ?

----------


## Hermione Granger

*Олег.Л* , ну вы как настоящий одессит - вопросом на вопрос)) я действителньо не понимаю чем в вашем понимании отличаются гражданские акции от акций неповиновения. Хотя может сейчас уже и начинаю понимать. Но была бы благодарна за подробное разъяснение.

----------


## Ginger

> Вспомните Майдан - не потусоваться просто так люди туда шли.


 .........а денег заработать
И не забывайте, что большинство простых людей, кому это действительно небезразлично, простые наёмны работники(как я напрмиер), и они не могут просто вот так вот забить на работу и неделями кидать помидоры в мерию(хотя я бы с удовольствием)
Для меня склоны *единственное* место для отдыха относительно рядом с домом

----------


## -Ariadna-

Ginger, я полностью с вами согласна, что касается нашей ситуации. А на  майдане деньги не платили, это было по-большей части стихийно, а уже потом политики разобрались, что к чему и начали подкупать народ, как Гурвиц. Нам всем не хватает информации, я, например не слежу за сессиями горсовета и об акции протеста узнала ровно за день, а ведь надо договорится на работе, чтобы отпустили, кому-то оставить ребенка, если в декретном отпуске. Вот и получается, как у меня пришла под конец всего "действа" постояла, повозмущалась и все.

----------


## sergei_1985

Как обычно!!!
Когда время подходит действовать все включают мороз!!!
ИМХО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> ... А на  майдане деньги не платили, это было по-большей части стихийно, а уже потом политики разобрались, что к чему и начали подкупать народ, как Гурвиц. Нам всем не хватает информации...


 Я про майдан достоверно не знаю, только со слов, но палатки с подогревом, кормежка и т.д. как-то со стихийностью не вяжутся.
А нам, кроме информации, не хватает харизматичного и пользующегося доверием лидера. Не нужно платить деньги участникам акции, желающих будет достаточно, но минимальное обеспечение (в том числе, но не только, материальное) необходимо. 
Нужна ЛИЧНОСТЬ. Иначе работает простое рассуждение: ну, скинули Боделана, пришел Гурвиц; скинем Гурвица - придет кто-то следующий, которого купят те же из нерушимого блока ПР-БЮТ-НУНС. И что?

----------


## Скрытик

> Я про майдан достоверно не знаю, только со слов, но палатки с подогревом, кормежка и т.д. как-то со стихийностью не вяжутся.


 Это было гораздо позже. Я знаю много людей которые там стояли, в том числе и Одесситов. Но в толпе другая психология и она не измеряется деньгами, футбольные болельщики меня поймут. Хотя мы уже оффтопим...

----------


## Jorjic

> Это было гораздо позже. Я знаю много людей которые там стояли, в том числе и Одесситов. Но в толпе другая психология и она не измеряется деньгами, футбольные болельщики меня поймут. Хотя мы уже оффтопим...


 По-моему, это отнюдь не оффтоп, это обсуждение способов противостояния произволу власти.
Я и не говорил, что деньги - главное, но без них не обойтись.
Хотите аналогию с футболом - пожалуйста. В городе есть любимая футбольная команда со своим мощным фанклубом. Если городские власти захотят убрать стадион или использовать его не по назначению, им это однозначно не удастся. А теперь представьте, что это дворовая команда, которая и в футбол-то толком играть не умеет. Судьба стадиона решена, хотя и будут отдельные недовольные и пикеты.
Нужна личность, команда или что-то в этом роде. А забрать склоны у Гурвица, чтобы отдать их кому-то другому - под это народ не поднимется.

----------


## Рок ёжик

Чкаловский лифт, "мост", "маяк", то, что каждый называл по-своему, теперь останется только на фотографиях и в памяти одесситов...
Тех, кто приходил сюда сам, или с любимым человеком, чтобы насладиться незабываемым видом и романтической обстановкой...



Мост к лифту спилили 15 апреля, сам лифт вскоре постигнет та же участь...
____________________________________

*Коммунальные службы демонтируют лифт на Чкаловском пляже*

Одесса, ИА «Круг-информ». В Одессе начались работы по демонтажу знаменитого лифта на Чкаловском пляже. 
К настоящему времени уже снят мост, ведущий к сооружению, передает корреспондент ИА «Круг-информ». 
Лифт не работает уже больше двадцати лет и находится в аварийном состоянии. 
В управлении инженерной защиты территорий города информацию о демонтаже не комментируют.
____________________________________

Группа "в контакте".
____________________________________

Новости здесь

----------


## AndreyAI

Лучше бы деревянную лестницу на Чкаловском починили, она тоже аварийная, летом по ней толпы туристов прыгают.

----------


## Олег.Л

Внимание,важная информация!!!
======
Сегодня беседовал с  руководителем одного из подразделений киевского института гражданской авиации.
Суть проблемы вкратце--
Ректор института возомнил себя гурвицем и творил что хотел,чем восстановил против себя всех,а вдобавок отдал под застройку фруктовый сад на площади 2га -огороженную зону отдыха,принадлежащую институту.
Сначала его арестовали ,но чуть позже он правдами и неправдами восстановился и начал расправлятся с неугодными.Люди через депутатов передали всю ситуацию президенту и премъеру
Ответ Ющенко--"чтоб я цего бильше не бачив"(смысле мне эти кляузы и нахрен не нужны)
Результат реакции Тимошенко--ректор снят,против него ведется дело,все решения о незаконной застройке аннулированно.
Сегодня утром по фм сообщили,что в одном из районов Киеве аннулирована незаконная застройка под жилой дом детской площадки,разрешение на которое дал Черновецкий,также результат вмешательство Тимошенко
------------
Я вкратце поведал ситуацию по нашему вопросу человеку ,который принимал активное участие в  киевском противостоянии.
Было настоятельно рекомендовано---немедленно донести всю информацию,все нарушения гражданского и экологического законодательства страны до ее глаз.Все скурпулезно зафиксировать,не стесняясь называть фамилии и главное факты!
Но сделать это можно только через депутата ,человека вхожего и где-то доверенного.В горсовете есть порядочные депутаты-они должны взять это на себя,пока еще не окончательно поздно.
На всякий случай--поклонником бют и Тимошенко не являюсь. Только то -что сказано!

----------


## -Ariadna-

Насколько  я слышала Г.Селянин бютовец. Вроди бы оппозиционер, но если бы хотел давно бы об этой проблеме Тимошенко было известно. До недавнего времени Крук был членом ее партии, но он тоже строит на склонах.

----------


## JN

1.Сначала о Майдане. Мы, те, кто отстаивает склоны, конесно, романтики, но не на столько, чтоб считать белое черным. Майда не был абсолютно стихийным. Порядко 20% людей там были наняты и оплачены. Они и составили костяк на котором держалось все. кроме того было оплачено еще многое, в том числе и услуги СБУ... Это никак не должно оскорблять ваших знакомых, вышедших туда по велению всего, чего угодно. Но это было так.
2.Майдан в Одессе невозможен потому, что денег нет. Речь не идет о 200 грн., которые многие хотят пожертвовать, и/или делают это.
3.Местные депутаты, при всем желании, ничего не могут донести до премьера или президента, за исключением тех, кто на склонах строит.
4.Гражданского неповиновения в Одессе не будет, потому, что все земляки думают кто о том, что сегодня можно заработать, кто о том, что за него все сделают. За исключением той сотни, что решились.
5.Сергей1985, где ты тут видишь мороз? Я тебе текстов накидаю десяток. Но только первую их половину. А во второй надо будет сказать людям что они должны сделать. Подписи собрать? Да клал на них кхуйвиц. Выйти на митинг в рабочее время? Ну Вы сами знаете... Предложите действие - будет листовка. Мои предложения уже выходят за рамки Украинского законодательства, поэтому я их не публикую.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Все скурпулезно зафиксировать,не стесняясь называть фамилии и главное факты!


 Народ, наверняка, были уже обращения, которые раньше писали, с фамилиями и фактами - мог бы кто-нибудь сюда или в личку скинуть полный текст? пожалуйста.

----------


## Jorjic

> 1.Сначала о Майдане. Мы, те, кто отстаивает склоны, конесно, романтики, но не на столько, чтоб считать белое черным. Майда не был абсолютно стихийным. Порядко 20% людей там были наняты и оплачены. Они и составили костяк на котором держалось все. кроме того было оплачено еще многое, в том числе и услуги СБУ... Это никак не должно оскорблять ваших знакомых, вышедших туда по велению всего, чего угодно. Но это было так.
> 2.Майдан в Одессе невозможен потому, что денег нет. Речь не идет о 200 грн., которые многие хотят пожертвовать, и/или делают это.
> 3.Местные депутаты, при всем желании, ничего не могут донести до премьера или президента, за исключением тех, кто на склонах строит.
> 4.Гражданского неповиновения в Одессе не будет, потому, что все земляки думают кто о том, что сегодня можно заработать, кто о том, что за него все сделают. За исключением той сотни, что решились.
> 5. ...Я текстов накидаю десяток. Но только первую их половину. А во второй надо будет сказать людям что они должны сделать. Подписи собрать? Да клал на них кхуйвиц. Выйти на митинг в рабочее время? Ну Вы сами знаете... Предложите действие - будет листовка. Мои предложения уже выходят за рамки Украинского законодательства, поэтому я их не публикую.


 Практически со всем согласен, кроме 4-го и содержательной части 5-го пунктов. Вот эта самая "вторая половина" и есть самое главное. Как только она появится (в любом конкретном виде), сразу появятся люди. 
ЗЫ. А очень хочется "за рамки".

----------


## Скрытик

На телеканале 100% 2й вечер идет обсуждение конкурса о рекламе в центре города. Затронули, конечно тему реконструкции улиц, склонов и т.п. Много интересных мыслей услышал, вчера была в частности директор Фонда Возрождения Одессы и еще кто-то. Тоже призывают неравнодушных Одесситов объединяться. Никто на них не выходил?

----------


## Олег.Л

ЗЫ. А очень хочется "за рамки".
------
Так всем хочется.Давайте,кому  очень хочется,договариться ,встречаться ,обсуждать.....решать в конце концов -))

----------


## Олег.Л

JN
3.Местные депутаты, при всем желании, ничего не могут донести до премьера или президента, за исключением тех, кто на склонах строит
==================================
Тем не менее--на мой взгляд это самый легкий  и самый продуктивный путь-донести информацию премьеру,чем тратить время и нервы на подъем масс трудящихся,которые действительно думают в первую очередь о себе ,а потом  сочувствуют склонам.
Уверен,что Балинов с его хорошей репутацией и желанием легко сможет это сделать.Почему нет???

----------


## Буджак

> 2.Майдан в Одессе невозможен потому, что денег нет.


 А о какой сумме речь? В долларах.

----------


## Destin

> Насколько  я слышала Г.Селянин бютовец. Вроди бы оппозиционер, но если бы хотел давно бы об этой проблеме Тимошенко было известно. До недавнего времени Крук был членом ее партии, но он тоже строит на склонах.


 Ну, честное слово, как маленькие. Не знаете кто возглавляет фракцию БЮТ в горсовете? Правильно - В.Крук. Не знаете, как Крук голосовал по вопросу о застройке склонов? Правильно - "за" и все его фракция, за исключением двух человек. И не какой он не бывший, Юля его лично попросила остаться и руководить.Так вот скажите, после этого, кого Юля будет слушать? Селянина?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> И не какой он не бывший, Юля его лично попросила остаться и руководить.Так вот скажите, после этого, кого Юля будет слушать? Селянина?


 откуда вы это знаете?

----------


## Скрытик

> откуда вы это знаете?


 А Вы не в курсе что Одесса маленькая деревня?
Абсолютно согласен, уверен что ЮВ уже имеет свою долю в аппартаментах на склонах. Поэтому лучше рассматривать другой путь. Можно попытаться выйти на Лешу Казаченко. Он курвица очень не любит...

----------


## -Ariadna-

Казаченко такой же вариант как и другие. Только попробует серьезно выступить против, то ему тут же напомнят про инцидент на Нахимова.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... уверен что ЮВ уже имеет свою долю в аппартаментах на склонах. Поэтому лучше рассматривать другой путь. Можно попытаться выйти на Лешу Казаченко. Он курвица очень не любит...


 В таком случае надо выходить лично на президента. Как я понимаю, он спит и видит, как бы нагадить Юле. Думаю, что в случае с ОПЗ так и было. Единственная движущая сила в политике - нагадить коллеге.

----------


## Скрытик

Так вот через Казаченко я и имел в виду выходить. Он точно вхож в его окружение. Про инцидент ему недавно курвиц напоминал через "друзей"...

----------


## JN

> ... Вот эта самая "вторая половина" и есть самое главное....


 Собственно об этом я и написал. Сначала нужно иметь что предложить, какое-то действие, а потом писать листовки. Но не думайте, что как только предложение появяться, так все одесситы и побегут его воплощать. Поступок - удел единиц.
Скрытик, Фонд возрождения Одессы, насколько я знаю, это общественная организация Кобринского. Боюсь, что все это превратиться в перманентные собрания.




> А о какой сумме речь? В долларах.


 Считайте сами. На Майдане было около 150 тыс. Среди них было около 20 тыс. "профессионалов". Им надо было платить неплохо. Потом все это надо было содержать, кормить. Кроме того связи в МВД, СБУ, СМИ - тоже денежки не малые. Атрибутика, палатки. Одессе, я думаю, хватит 10-20 тысячного "майдана". Так что делите, и получите.  Но результат не гарантирован. А есть и другой способ подсчета. Гурвиц "взял" Одессу, инвестируя Ющенко. По слухам, это стоило его кредиторам 60-70 млн. дол. США. (Это гектар 60-70 прибреждых земель. Но проценты, откаты. Так что аукционы будут продолжаться). Такова, видимо, стоимость взятия Одессы.

----------


## seredag

Интересно рассказывают про склоны http://www.misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=novosti/odessa/nom,11029

Управление инженерной защиты и развития побережья Одесского горсовета ЗНАЕТ про строительство 24-х этажной гостинницы под санаторием Россия , значит они в курсе о существовании щита с сообщением про берегоукрепительные работы?

----------


## Скрытик

> Интересно рассказывают про склоны http://www.misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=novosti/odessa/nom,11029
> 
> Управление инженерной защиты и развития побережья Одесского горсовета ЗНАЕТ про строительство 24-х этажной гостинницы под санаторием Россия , значит они в курсе о существовании щита с сообщением про берегоукрепительные работы?


 А никто никого и не обманівает. Они честно укрепляют тот кусок берега на котором будет стоять гостиница

----------


## Destin

Самое интерсное то, что участок на котором строят этот "оздоровительный комплекс с аппартаментами" более-менее благополучный и особого укрепления берега там не требуется. А вот то, что они сейчас реально делают, так это устанавливают буронабивные сваи под фундамент будущего 24-х этажного здания. Вот когда возведут первый-второй этаж, тогда наверное щиты с информацией им предется поменять.

----------


## Jorjic

> Собственно об этом я и написал. Сначала нужно иметь что предложить, какое-то действие, а потом писать листовки. Но не думайте, что как только предложение появяться, так все одесситы и побегут его воплощать. Поступок - удел единиц.


 Поступок, действительно, удел единиц. Но из таких единиц никогда не сложится "майдан". Он складывается из обычных граждан, если хотите - обывателей (это не ругательство, их всегда подавляющее большинство). А вот впереди должна стать личность. Потому что "майдан", как ни крути, это выход "за рамки". И кто-то персонально должен взять на себя груз этой ответственности и позвать людей. Тогда они пойдут. Так было в Москве в 91-м году, так было в Одессе на Думской площади, когда был выбор между тем же Гурвицем и Боделаном. Если хотите, так было в Германии и в СССР - далеко не всегда цели были благими, но технология единственная. Надеяться на пассионарность или самоотверженность большинства населения - утопия. Да и не может страна состоять из пассионарных личностей - такие личности, как античастицы, при соприкосновении аннигилируют и страна взорвется.

----------


## JN

> Поступок, действительно, удел единиц. Но из таких единиц никогда не сложится "майдан". Он складывается из обычных граждан, если хотите - обывателей


 Из одной и той же фразы мы с Вами делаем разные выводы. Это нормально. Но поймите, стихийно, народным порывом власть не берется. Все революции на Земле делались под прикрытием бурных народных волнений, но делались малочисленными хорошо подготовленными и организованными группами. Это история, а все остальное - это надежда на "авось". Авось поднимутся, за личностью-то, только кликни. А если нет? Но это все флуд - к Одессе неприменимо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Из одной и той же фразы мы с Вами делаем разные выводы. Это нормально. Но поймите, стихийно, народным порывом власть не берется. Все революции на Земле делались под прикрытием бурных народных волнений, но делались малочисленными хорошо подготовленными и организованными группами. Это история, а все остальное - это надежда на "авось". Авось поднимутся, за личностью-то, только кликни. А если нет? Но это все флуд - к Одессе неприменимо.


 Мы говорим тождественные вещи. 
За "организованными группами" (без обид, но я не говорю о существующих движениях, они романтики, и это прекрасно, и они должны существовать, и это возможно некие центры концентрации) всегда стоит личность. "Бурные народные волнения" надо умело инспирировать и приумножить. (Посмотрите, что происходило и происходит в Украине сейчас).
А "если нет" - то личность и проиграет, причем проиграет всерьез. Поэтому личностей катастрофически мало - риск невероятный, жизнь положить и, возможно, не только свою.
И к Одессе это относится в полной мере. Возможно даже больше, чем ко всем остальным регионам. Но тут я могу быть неправ, поскольку пристрастен.

----------


## Destin

По телеканалу АТВ сегодня вечером показали сюжет о том, что проект на склонах "Дельфины" для Михаников  разработали три выпускника строительной академии за два года. И весь этот "оздоровительный комплекс с аппартамнетами" ни что иное, как элитные квартиры.
Кстати, с ребятами так до сих пор и не рассчитались...

----------


## Олег.Л

И весь этот "оздоровительный комплекс с аппартамнетами" ни что иное, как элитные квартиры.
------
Неудивительно...Все эти дела и люди их вершащие построены из лжи и лицемерия.Очень хочется чтобы все это рухнуло побыстрее...причем любым способом

----------


## JN

> весь этот "оздоровительный комплекс с аппартамнетами" ни что иное, как элитные квартиры.


 Это было ясно логически, и логически же доказано. Более того, два года назад к нам на склонах подходил человек, который утверждал, что он звонил в офис Михаников и сказал, что хочет купить там квартиру. Ему назвали цену метра...
Вот со студентами...
Дело в том, что я много лет имею дело с архитекторами, и берусь утверждать, что ни один студент, и даже 1-2-летний специалист, при всех их амбициях, рабочего проекта создать не способен. Картинку нарисовать, в это еще поверю, но не больше. Поэтому, скорей всего, нам показали не всю информацию, т.е. тенденциозно. И непонятно, кому это, в таком случае, на пользу.

----------


## Олег.Л

Скрытик
уверен что ЮВ уже имеет свою долю в аппартаментах на склонах
----------------------
Уверенным в этом можно быть зная точно об этом.Я думаю,что мистечковые ребята вряд-ли дают все расклады наверх.Да и зачем..На местах мутить воду издавна спокойнее было.
скорее 50 на 50.

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик
> уверен что ЮВ уже имеет свою долю в аппартаментах на склонах
> ----------------------
> Уверенным в этом можно быть зная точно об этом.Я думаю,что мистечковые ребята вряд-ли дают все расклады наверх.Да и зачем..На местах мутить воду издавна спокойнее было.
> скорее 50 на 50.


 Ага, именно поэтому любая собака на М.Арнаутской знает о том что весь московский бомонд имеет аппартаменты в Аркадии...

----------


## job2001

> Ага, именно поэтому любая собака на М.Арнаутской знает о том что весь московский бомонд имеет аппартаменты в Аркадии...


 Ну..меня тоже постояно увереяли что весь арк палац выкуплен москвичами, а сейчас весь город завален его рекламой. Да и зачем москвичу без одесских корней апартаменты в аркадии?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Чтоб вложить и еще больше вынуть ЗЕЛЕНИ , а то все козы да местечковые кАзлы поедят, надо поделиться и с козлищами - вот и пасутся... А аппартамены кв.-ры с англ. яз. , чтоб звучало - для некоторых снобов не звучат слова на родном, а может чтоб реклама продаж была доходчивей для англоязычной публики.

----------


## Albes

> Ну..меня тоже постояно увереяли что весь арк палац выкуплен москвичами, а сейчас весь город завален его рекламой. Да и зачем москвичу без одесских корней апартаменты в аркадии?


 Как дача. Купить и содержать эти квартиры им получается дешевле, чем арендовать ту же квартиру или на лето. Во всяком случае, я получил именно такое объяснение от пары человек. То же самое часто и с "киевскими".

----------


## Рунге

> Как дача. Купить и содержать эти квартиры им получается дешевле, чем арендовать ту же квартиру или на лето. Во всяком случае, я получил именно такое объяснение от пары человек. То же самое часто и с "киевскими".


 Они наверное не знакомы с математикой или они такие же москвичи, стоимость кв в Арк паласе около 3000, метраж от 80, итого обыкновенная квартирка , 240 тыс, без ремонта? а сремонтом не менее300, 
Да это дешевле чем, снимать даже по 2000 3 месяца в году в течении 50 лет, еще и на конфетки останется с учетом процентов.........................эконимия на

----------


## Рунге

И забыл про кварт. плату, она там тоже не хилая, аргументы что они будут сдавать ее на зимние месяцы, не проходит, что же это за бомжарня получится?
Покупают там в основном Одесситы, бывшие и настоящие, которым некуда уже запихнуть деньги (нечестно заработанные) есть процент, таких же неадекватных москвичей, которые платят за затоку по 400 тыс, при цене виллы в испании 350????, Весна.................обострение

----------


## Albes

> Они наверное не знакомы с математикой или они такие же москвичи, стоимость кв в Арк паласе около 3000, метраж от 80, итого обыкновенная квартирка , 240 тыс, без ремонта? а сремонтом не менее300, 
> Да это дешевле чем, снимать даже по 2000 3 месяца в году в течении 50 лет, еще и на конфетки останется с учетом процентов.........................эконимия на


 Насколько я знаю, знакомы  :smileflag:  Вот только еще фактор "свое" действует.

----------


## coder_ak

Во всём мире этот фактор "своё" не действует, а на москвичей действует?
Ни за что не поверю, что богатый человек будет просто так выкидывать кучу денег на квартиру, что бы она просто стояла для него на пару недель.
Миф про привлекательность нашей недвижимости для москвичей скорее всего раздувают сами риэлторы, что бы еще дороже впаривать местным.

----------


## seredag

Ну вот процесс пошел - пляжи один за другим станут платными и Одесса не для одесситов  -  
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1023299.html

----------


## Буджак

Хреново. Это только первая ласточка!

----------


## Hermione Granger

да какая там первая ласточка, их уже целый выводок - взять бы только всем известные "берегоукрепительные работы" по несуществующему адресу.

----------


## Буджак

Это из другой оперы, но еще более печальной...

----------


## Albes

> Во всём мире этот фактор "своё" не действует, а на москвичей действует?
> Ни за что не поверю, что богатый человек будет просто так выкидывать кучу денег на квартиру, что бы она просто стояла для него на пару недель.
> Миф про привлекательность нашей недвижимости для москвичей скорее всего раздувают сами риэлторы, что бы еще дороже впаривать местным.


 То мнение, что я привел, я получил отнюдь не от риэлтеров. Но настаивать на нем не буду,т.к. это не сильно по теме вопрос.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну вот процесс пошел - пляжи один за другим станут платными и Одесса не для одесситов  -  
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1023299.html


 Да в сущности это было ясно с самого начала. Э. курвиц по натуре не столько хозяйственник сколько торгаш и гешевтмахер.
Он хочет продать все, что только окажется возможным загнать с пользой для себя любимого. В аренду будут сланы и пляжи и не проданные еще пока фрагменты склонов и городские парки и вообще все, что хоть кто-то согласится арендовать. 
До одесситов, вечно недовольных и неблагодарных несмотря на его заботу ему в сущности наплевать. Нас он любит не больше чем пресловутых коз, оскверняющих самим фактом своего существования приморские склоны.

----------


## Скрытик

> В аренду будут сланы и пляжи и не проданные еще пока фрагменты склонов и городские парки и вообще все, что хоть кто-то согласится арендовать.


 Арендовать? 
Это прошлый век. 
Передать на баланс - вот где можно развернуться! Аренда сегодня есть - завтра можно отменить. А с баланса так просто не передашь.
У меня не бред - читайте внимательно:
http://www.misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=novosti/odessa/nom,11090



> Начальник управления культуры и искусств Одесского горсовета Роман Бродавко  сообщил, что в настоящее время в городе существует 5 парков культуры и отдыха,  являющихся коммунальными предприятиями: парки Шевченко, Преображенский,  Горького, имени Ленинского комсомола и Дюковский сад. 
> 
> Так как парки не  отвечают современным требованиям, то, по словам Романа Бродавко предлагается в  ближайшее время передать на баланс на конкурсных условиях парки Шевченко,  Ленинского комсомола, Горького и Дюковский сад без их филиалов

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Кто-то знает зачем ,,кактус,,- мл.(Гончаренко) возглавил комиссию по учету парков и скверов,существующих де-факто,но не занесенных в городск.перечни? ИМХО - ищут нов. пл.-дки под застройку? Или рассчитывают после уничтожения ,,зеленых легких,, на склонах возместить для отчетности недостающие кв.метры зелен.насаждений на душу горожан ,за счет неучтенного (т.е. посаженного в основном одесситами)?..

----------


## -Ariadna-

У Гончаренко хобби такое, помнится он и улицы с брусчаткой защищал, в какой-то реестр заносил. И что? Как снимал Гурвиц булыжник, так и снимает. Тоже самое будет и с парками. Мальчик пиарится по полной!

----------


## Verooona

2 *Скрытик*:

А Парк Победы (бывший парк Ленина) в этот список не входит? (т.е. уже не коммунальная собственность?) Его уже продали? (то-то я смотрю - и озеро наполнили, и подчепурили все...)
Прошу прощения - передали кому-то на баланс?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Приморский р-н у них на очереди...

----------


## coder_ak

А что плохого в том, что бы у парков появились хозяева?
В статье сказано, что целевое назначение не изменится. Если сделают скамейки, будет чисто, кафе построят, то я обеими руками за.

----------


## JN

> А что плохого в том, что бы у парков появились хозяева?


 Мама дорогая! Спрошу в Вашем стиле: что хорошего? Скамейки, урны Вам бесплатно поставят? Если нет, то сколько будет стоить вход?
Но главное не это. Главное то, что это было общий парк, где Вы могли бывать не спрашивая разрешения. Раньше все пляжи были такими....

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> А что плохого в том, что бы у парков появились хозяева?
> В статье сказано, что целевое назначение не изменится. Если сделают скамейки, будет чисто, кафе построят, то я обеими руками за.


 Ага! А ещё обнесут забором и будут плату за вход взымать, и особнячок себе в парке построят... Но целевое назначение не поменяют. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> А что плохого в том, что бы у парков появились хозяева?
> В статье сказано, что целевое назначение не изменится. Если сделают скамейки, будет чисто, кафе построят, то я обеими руками за.


 Я еще месяц назад писал о том что парк Горького уже выкуплен. Известен хозяин. Точно известно что он будет обнесен забором и вход будет платным. (да, будет что-то вроде мини Дисней-ленда). Сейчас всего лишь подводят базу под эту продажу. Сведения не от ОБС а от человека у которого бизнес в этом парке. К нему уже приходили новые хозяева.
Знаю что за Дюковский идет нешуточная борьба, один из проектов я выкладывал тут. Это 100% закрытая территория будет.
Будем надеяться что Климов не сможет закрыть ЦПКиО Шевченко, это ему конечно не простят. Но что кроме стадиона ему там еще позволят построить - одному ему известно.
Продолжать?

----------


## seredag

У парка Горького есть тоже инициативная группа по сохранению, мы с ними связывались (есть мобильный номер даже), они учавствовали в наших митингах в поддержку сквера по ул.Левитана. Кстати в прошлые выходные мы все-таки дожали Гефестовцев - бетонная стяжка уродовавшая центральный фасадный газон сквера - убрана, осталось засеять травой. 
А в конце мая БЮТовцы нам торжественно откроют новую детскую площадку.

----------


## Hermione Granger

Народ, напишите пожалуйста срочно, вот такие вот вопросы:

1. кто занимался подготовкой письма-обращения к президенту
2. кто из участников форму является непосредственными представителями какой-то из этих организаций: НАДО,ЭКО,ЭГИДА,СОЭС. Есть ли у этих организаций официальный бланк и печать? 
3. и еще - наверняка они должны быть - нужны документы, фотографии, исследования, которые подтверждают, что склоны, это "гидротехнические сооружения, необходимые для...."
4. Нужна краткая историю событий..т.е. обращались с сообтветсвующие инстанции на местном уровне тогда-то тогда-то, но ...ответа не получили..или получили такой-то ответ. 

Часть ответов на эти вопросы можно из форума вытянуть, но тут инофрмация расбросана, и пока я ее буду искать - то пройдет очень много времени, и чтото могу потерять. Те. очень нужен человек, который занимался вопросом застройки склонов желательно с самого начала. 

Это часть реккомендаций я получила от человека, который работает в Кабмине, вроде появилась возможность это там продвинуть, поэтому не тяните с этим делом, напишите пожалуйста по этим вопросам.

----------


## coder_ak

> Я еще месяц назад писал о том что парк Горького уже выкуплен. Известен хозяин. Точно известно что он будет обнесен забором и вход будет платным.


 И как долго ждать обнесение забором? Прямо таки весь парк и обнесут?

----------


## Ohhn

*irinaz*, а вы думаете гарант не в курсе что сейчас происходит по всей Украине?   кто главный лоббист крупных застройщиков?!




> очень нужен человек, который занимался вопросом застройки склонов желательно с самого начала


 -> *Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*  и *Дибров*.


кстати, Одесские склоны и другой земельный беспредел на Дерибану.нет

----------


## Скрытик

> И как долго ждать обнесение забором? Прямо таки весь парк и обнесут?


 Подожди следующей сессии, когда большинством "за" будут передавать на баланс. Думаю вряд ли кто из присутствующих отказался бы что бы парк привели в порядок и благоустроили. Только с трудом верится в нынешнее меценатство...

----------


## Олег.Л

> А что плохого в том, что бы у парков появились хозяева?
> В статье сказано, что целевое назначение не изменится. Если сделают скамейки, будет чисто, кафе построят, то я обеими руками за.


 -------------------
Как здорово ,что в этом жестоком и продажном мире,есть еще чистые  и по детски наивные люди

----------


## Олег.Л

Ohhn 
================
*irinaz*, а вы думаете гарант не в курсе что сейчас происходит по всей Украине? 
-----------
1. Не надо заранее предполагать и себя настраивать на то,чего мы знать не можем
2. Выхода другого нет,так как в Одессе этот вопрос не решится никогда.

----------


## coder_ak

Сама ситуация абсурдна. Если парки обнесут заборами и будут пускать за деньги, то да, нужно писать протесты, устраивать пикеты и я более чем уверен, что ситуация изменится. А вот если протестовать против основываясь на слухах и домыслах, то и парки будут запущены и недовольство властью еще больше возрастёт.

----------


## Скрытик

Скажи честно - ты действительно считаешь что для приведения в порядок парка Горького требуются колоссальные средства? Ведь не начало 90х, есть какие-то средства в бюджете, скамейки поставить и клумбы новые разбить не Бог весть какие деньги нужны. И стоит ли ради этого становиться заложниками перед будущими поколениями?

----------


## coder_ak

Увы, я не экономист и подсчитать сколько будет стоить установка скамеек, укладка плитки/асфальта, обрезка деревьев, ежедневная уборка не могу сказать.
А вот вижу там, везде грязь - урн мало, граждане сознательные у нас же. Собачников, которые загаживают всё. Это есть. Если ситуация изменится, то я только за такие перемены.

----------


## JN

> А вот если протестовать против основываясь на слухах и домыслах, то и парки будут запущены и недовольство властью еще больше возрастёт.


 Такое ощущение, что Вы только вступаете во взрослую жизнь. Если начинать протестоватьтогда, когда началась стройка, то будем иметь то, что имеем. Протестовать надо начинать уже при появлении слухов, т.к. реальную информацию нам никто добровольно предоставлять не будет. И уже на фоне протестов информацию добывать. Тогда есть шанс.

----------


## coder_ak

Не знаю, не знаю, у меня вот под окнами знаменитая "поляна" на М. Жукова. Обнесли забором, вырыли котлован, но потом инициативные граждане (это я цитирую СМИ, на самом деле враньё) этот беспредел победили. Теперь там опять [зачёркнуто]пыль, грязь, всё загажено собаками[/зачёркнуто]футбольная площадка и какие то пару кустов.

----------


## Mamon2006

> Сама ситуация абсурдна. Если парки обнесут заборами и будут пускать за деньги, то да, нужно писать протесты, устраивать пикеты и я более чем уверен, что ситуация изменится. А вот если протестовать против основываясь на слухах и домыслах, то и парки будут запущены и недовольство властью еще больше возрастёт.


 ну раньше же брали деньги во времена развитого социализма,и все были довольны :smileflag:

----------


## seredag

> Не знаю, не знаю, у меня вот под окнами знаменитая "поляна" на М. Жукова. Обнесли забором, вырыли котлован, но потом инициативные граждане (это я цитирую СМИ, на самом деле враньё) этот беспредел победили. Теперь там опять [зачёркнуто]пыль, грязь, всё загажено собаками[/зачёркнуто]футбольная площадка и какие то пару кустов.


 Ну а что Вам лично мешает обратиться в Горсовет с группой инициативных граждан за помощью в высадке молодых деревьев, разбить что-ли сквер. И ничего не вранье про победу инициативных граждан. Мы лично обращались к ним за опытом в сопротивлении  :smileflag:  (когда охраняли свой сквер по Левитана угол Королева). Застройщиками были даже наложены аресты на квартиры "предводителей" инициативной группы.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Ну а что Вам лично мешает обратиться в Горсовет с группой инициативных граждан за помощью в высадке молодых деревьев, разбить что-ли сквер. И ничего не вранье про победу инициативных граждан. Мы лично обращались к ним за опытом в сопротивлении  (когда охраняли свой сквер по Левитана угол Королева). Застройщиками были даже наложены аресты на квартиры "предводителей" инициативной группы.


 Всё-таки субботники, проводимые при СССР были очень полезными.

----------


## AndreyAI

Начали асфальтировать ТЗ от Хуторка, к чему бы это?

----------


## coder_ak

*seredag*, лично мне это нафиг не надо.

----------


## Destin

А лично мне нафиг не надо это:

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1024017.html

----------


## -Ariadna-

Какие эстеты у нас одесские архитекторы! Домик Гарри Поттера отправили на доработку, а чудеса архитектуры от механиков на склонах, значит всем понравились.

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, вам как, чисто из вредности?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А чего нашим нельзя такие домики построить?(это я шучу, сквозь слезы).  Это же как в Эмиратах. Так что, как мы видим, эти проклятые дельфины с одиссеями  абсолютно не оригинальны, как это хотят представить наши недоделанные архитекторы

----------


## MashaBakst

> А лично мне нафиг не надо это:
> 
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1024017.html


 Я тоже против строительства этого здания.
Я видела вчера в  одесских новостях показывали отрывок из записи заседания градостроительного совета. И там один из архитекторов сказал, что этот проект больше похож на частную резеденцию.  И что в нем не очень много комнат для предоставления массового отдыха преподавателям и студентам. Поэтому преподаватели и студенты должны будут по 10 лет стоять в очереди, чтобы попасть туда. И есть  у этого архитектора подозрение, что это здание не будут использовать по первоначальному предназначению, а будет оно просто чьим-то жилым домом, возможно домом иностранного инвестора.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Я тоже против строительства этого здания.
> Я видела вчера в  одесских новостях показывали отрывок из записи заседания градостроительного совета. И там один из архитекторов сказал, что этот проект больше похож на частную резеденцию.  И что в нем не очень много комнат для предоставления массового отдыха преподавателям и студентам. Поэтому преподаватели и студенты должны будут по 10 лет стоять в очереди, чтобы попасть туда. И есть  у этого архитектора подозрение, что это здание не будут использовать по первоначальному предназначению, а будет оно просто чьим-то жилым домом, возможно домом иностранного инвестора.


 ...как и всё, что строится или будет строится на склонах. Интересно, существует какой-то механизм контроля целевого использования строящихся объектов? А то заявляется строительство гостиниц и пансионатов, а на самом деле строится обычное жильё.

----------


## job2001

> ...как и всё, что строится или будет строится на склонах. Интересно, существует какой-то механизм контроля целевого использования строящихся объектов? А то заявляется строительство гостиниц и пансионатов, а на самом деле строится обычное жильё.


 Тринитротолуол

----------


## coder_ak

*Piniya Gofman* и *MashaBakst*, а вам то что? Ну будут себе люди жить, пусть живут.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> *Piniya Gofman* и *MashaBakst*, а вам то что? Ну будут себе люди жить, пусть живут.


 Так если бы просто жили, так они ещё и прилегающую землю себе оторвут. А Одесса как курортный город привлекательности от этого не получит.А это значит меньше туристов, оставляющих здесь свои деньги, меньше инвестиций и т. д.

----------


## coder_ak

Там вроде и так не особо открытая территория

----------


## sergei_1985

В Одессу пришел долгожданнй апрель, в Одессе наконец-то настала весна 
Как поется в новом гимне Юморины! Одесса вновь открывает свое сердце и одевает свой зеленый летний наряд. «Пройдись утром по мне!» - кричит наша Одесса. И мы выходим в Горсад и видим как Одесса радуется нашему приходу. Идя по Дерибасовской нам каждый раз кажеться, что она изменилась наша милая, родная Одесса мама!!! Оттуда мы идем к Думской площади и в который раз видим митинг, состоящий из людей, которые не защищают Одессу, а наоборот за то, чтоб ее убили и стоят за деньги!!! Люди продают не только себя, но и Одессу и свою и ее душу!!!Но ведь мы то знаем, кто такая наша Одесса и радуемся ей. Одесса устала от борьбы! И мы также вместе с ней!!! Далее идя по Приморскому бульвару мы ощущаем рядом с собой необычайно сильную и добрую силу, силу любви к родному городу и чувствуем не только эту любовь, но и саму Одессу. Мы знаем, что она нас поддерживает и в который раз просим ее о помощи остановить беспредел, но она бессильна уже, т.к. многие люди перестали верить в Одессу и в самих себя – Одесситов. Им все равно что будет дальше и сидят не двигаясь с места в надежде, что кто-то сделает это за них, но отстоять Одесса без Одесситов не сможет.
Подойдя к Дюку скажем ему доброе утро и попросим о помощи. 
«Спускайся по мне» - кричит старая добрая Потемкинская лестница. И пробежав два пролета, мы останавливаемся не устав наслаждаться видом который открывается не только нашему глазу, но и сердцу. Мы садимся и мечтаем, мечтае о таких прекрасных, добрых и детских сказках, как бы погружаясь в мир детства. А ведь мы ведь не задумываемся, что этот мир нам даепт Одесса и так редко ее благодарим за это!!!

----------


## Destin

> *Destin*, вам как, чисто из вредности?


 Нет, из чувства вкуса и гармонии.

----------


## Destin

> Я тоже против строительства этого здания.
> Я видела вчера в  одесских новостях показывали отрывок из записи заседания градостроительного совета. И там один из архитекторов сказал, что этот проект больше похож на частную резеденцию.  И что в нем не очень много комнат для предоставления массового отдыха преподавателям и студентам. Поэтому преподаватели и студенты должны будут по 10 лет стоять в очереди, чтобы попасть туда. И есть  у этого архитектора подозрение, что это здание не будут использовать по первоначальному предназначению, а будет оно просто чьим-то жилым домом, возможно домом иностранного инвестора.


 В этом домике Гарри Поттера будут отдыхать студенты и преподаватели точно также, как и больные в реабилитационном центре Инто-саны на 9ст. БФ

----------


## Рунге

> В этом домике Гарри Поттера будут отдыхать студенты и преподаватели точно также, как и больные в реабилитационном центре Инто-саны на 9ст. БФ


 100% так же как и обещественный комплекс на 13 фонтана и стадион с 20 этажной???? раздевалкой в Лузановке...................
Они что нас за идиотов держат?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> 100% так же как и обещественный комплекс на 13 фонтана и стадион с 20 этажной???? раздевалкой в Лузановке...................
> Они что нас за идиотов держат?


 Да, нет. Просто чхать на нас хотели. И получается, что попустительствуя всему этому, мы, вроде, заслуживаем такое к себе отношение.

"Собака - лает,
Караван - идет!"
                         э. курвиц.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Piniya Gofman* и *MashaBakst*, а вам то что? Ну будут себе люди жить, пусть живут.


 Склоны всегда были местом свободного коллективного отдыха всех одесситов и вообще всех, кто имел желание и время отдохнуть на них, полюбоваться природой, морем.
После их тотальной застройки и огораживания вновь построенных домов они станут доступны для очень небольшой группы населения. Всем прочим пробираться к морю будет возможно только по узеньким проходикам.
узкую полосочку земли крайне ограниченная группа людей хочет сделать своей собственностью.
Это справедливо?

----------


## Олег.Л

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1024271.html
-----
Не может такого быть....

----------


## JN

> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1024271.html
> -----
> Не может такого быть....


 А чего Вы так возбудились? Сказано ведь:



> В итоге комиссия решила обратиться к мэру Одессы с просьбой определить границы и благоустроить ряд скверов, которым поглощающая Одессу застройка может грозить уже просто завтра.


 Попросят они, нашли же кого. Того кто эти скверы приныкал до времени.

----------


## Скрытик

> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1024271.html
> -----
> Не может такого быть....


 Смотрел вчера по телевизору.
Смутила фраза о том что пока не решен статус Приморского и Комсомольского бульвара. Интересно если это не скверы то что они там уже задумали делать???

----------


## coder_ak

> Нет, из чувства вкуса и гармонии.


 Ваши чувства не оскорбляют коробки на Черемушках, Таирова, Поскоте? А так же квадратные дома на М.Арнаутской/Екатерининской, где то там на Успенсокой. Как насчёт домика в похожем готическом стиле на 16-й Фонтана, где раньше была кожная поликлиника?

----------


## Destin

Многое из того, что вы перечислили, дорогой Coder AK, действительно уродство и убожество. Однако, это никак не связано с темой "Застройка склонов..." Надеюсь, я ответил на ваш вопрос?

----------


## MashaBakst

> Склоны всегда были местом свободного коллективного отдыха всех одесситов и вообще всех, кто имел желание и время отдохнуть на них, полюбоваться природой, морем.
> После их тотальной застройки и огораживания вновь построенных домов они станут доступны для очень небольшой группы населения. Всем прочим пробираться к морю будет возможно только по узеньким проходикам.
> узкую полосочку земли крайне ограниченная группа людей хочет сделать своей собственностью.
> Это справедливо?


 Я согласна с мнением Тихона Петровича. 
 Склоны- место свободного коллективного отдыха одесситов. 
Многие наши друзья и знакомые, я с мужем и сыном,  часто, практически каждые выходные - ходим гулять по трассе здровья- от Дельфина до Парка Шевченко, или от Дельфина до Аркадии. 
Очень любим гулять по дорожке,которая проходит по  верхней части склона. Она тянется от санатория Чкалова до парка шевченко. С нее открываются прекрасные виды на море, на массивы деревьев склонов.  Любим гулять по санаторию Чкалова, санаторию Аркадия ( напротив Стройгидравлики).Через Санаторий Аркадия можно выйти к Дворцу Спорта и пройти в Парк победы. Получается замечательный маршрут (пока что) - прогулка по склонам, прогулка в санаториях, прогулка в парке Победы. Пока этот маршрут еще есть. И хочется чтобы он всегда оставался.  
Но если склоны будут застроены, их лишат первозданной красоты дикой природы.  А  простые одесситы лишатся возможности таких прогулок, останутся только узкие проходы. 
По поводу мусора на склонах- это поблема не только склонов, но и всего города. Которую существующие городские власти не хотят решать. а Особенно им  выгодно наличие этой проблемы в части склонов.

----------


## Олег.Л

JN
---
Я абсолютно спокоен,просто странно как-то все это,тем более Юбилейный есть и был,непонятно зачем его "парковать" еще раз.

А в это верите?
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1023729.html

----------


## seredag

> Начали асфальтировать ТЗ от Хуторка, к чему бы это?


 Оказывается ТЗ хотят к пляжному сезону отремонтировать, ссылка на это  есть в статье Газеты по -одесски http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/04/17/135516.html
единственно что возникает подозрение - может просто укрепляют для тяжелой техники

----------


## coder_ak

> Многое из того, что вы перечислили, дорогой Coder AK, действительно уродство и убожество. Однако, это никак не связано с темой "Застройка склонов..." Надеюсь, я ответил на ваш вопрос?


 Не совсем. Лично я не вижу ничего ужасного в постройке красивых зданий, где бы то ни  было.

----------


## Destin

Вот здесь с вами не соглашусь. Нельзя строить где бы то ни было, даже красивые здания. Вот вам пример - проект нового "Зеленого театра":
http://img166.imageshack.us/my.php?image=100420081806dz2.jpg

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, видел, видел. И что ужасного?

----------


## Destin

Отвечу вам в личку, а то забанят :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Извините. что вмешиваюсь, но наличие таких многоэтажных зданий подразумевает инфраструктуру, в том числе, подъезды. дороги, парковски, интенсивное движение, то есть ограничение пешеходных зон, выхлоп, отравляющий морской воздух, шум, вместо пения птиц. Никто не был бы против, чтобы красивые здания появились на Черемушках, но ведь там же строить не хотят. Исключение - какой-нибуд развлекательный комплекс закрытого итпа на месте парка Горького... Нет, стройте, но не в парках!

----------


## coder_ak

Как видно на изображении подъезд организован с правой стороны здания. Т.е. почти на самом краю парка.

----------


## job2001

Потом с другого края парка, потом с третьего,а когда останется меньше га парка  - а зачем там вообще такой маленький кусочек зелени.
coder_ak, у вас дети есть? просто интересно, если есть то где например вы на таирова(вы же на таирова живете) с ними гуляете.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Destin, проект Зеленого театра, это что шутка такая? Если правда, то и проектантов и заказчиков нужно подлечить на Слободке, совсем у людей башню снесло!

----------


## Скрытик

А что на парки не действует ограничение в 8 этажей в исторической части города???

----------


## -Ariadna-

У нас эти ограничения никогда не действовали! А как же "Мерседес" недалеко от памятника Неизвестному матросу, дома в 9 и 16 этажей там же, переулки Веры Инбер и Обсерваторный? Все по старой схеме!

----------


## Ohhn

> А что на парки не действует ограничение в 8 этажей в исторической части города???


 действует, когда строят не "нащи"

----------


## coder_ak

> coder_ak, у вас дети есть? просто интересно, если есть то где например вы на таирова(вы же на таирова живете) с ними гуляете.


 Гуляет себе во дворе. На выходных спокойно на море ездим. 13-16-я Фонтана.

----------


## Destin

> Destin, проект Зеленого театра, это что шутка такая? Если правда, то и проектантов и заказчиков нужно подлечить на Слободке, совсем у людей башню снесло!


 Ну, почему же. Вот некоторым очень даже нравится:https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2590685&postcount=2023

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> JN
> ---
> Я абсолютно спокоен,просто странно как-то все это,тем более Юбилейный есть и был,непонятно зачем его "парковать" еще раз.
> 
> А в это верите?
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1023729.html


 Очередная иезуитская хитрость нашего городского головы. На этих бесплатных пляжах вся поверхность песка будет заствлена топчанами, порльзование которыми уже будет считаться потреблением платной услуги. Расположиться просто так будет негде. Так в чем разница между платным входом и бесплатным?

----------


## Fankoni

> А что на парки не действует ограничение в 8 этажей в исторической части города???


 Граница исторической части  вроде как по Маразлиевской проходит......

----------


## Destin

Петрович, разница в том, что бесплатно можно раздеться перед входом, взять вещи в зубы, рысью пробежаться между топчанами и зонтиками и занырнуть в пока еще бесплатное море :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

В парках, которых у нас, как известно и так недостаточно, ничего строить нельзя в принципе! Их надо только содержать в порядке.
Современный житель большого города остро нуждается в общении с природой. 
Для релакса ему просто необходимо бывает посидеть в тихом месте, послушать шум листвы над головой, пение птичек, полюбоваться морем, подышать свежим воздухом. Стрессы давят, темп жизни ускоряется. 
Я уж не говорю о мамочках с колясками. Где им гулять, когда парки застроят огромными домами, которые огородят высокими заборами?

И в это же время добрый дядя курвиц продает парки и скверы под многоэтажную застройку, с циничным кривлянием обещаяя создать в болоте чудо-парк...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Петрович, разница в том, что бесплатно можно раздеться перед входом, взять вещи в зубы, рысью пробежаться между топчанами и зонтиками и занырнуть в пока еще бесплатное море


 Да, это существенная разница. Упустил.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну, почему же. Вот некоторым очень даже нравится:https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2590685&postcount=2023


 А может работа такая?

----------


## coder_ak

*Тихон Петрович*, нет, не был, не состою, не привлекался!

----------


## job2001

> Гуляет себе во дворе. На выходных спокойно на море ездим. 13-16-я Фонтана.


 Не понял, если парк Шевченко застраивать, то 13-16 оставить как есть??? И не коттеджами,а такими же зданиями, чтобы солнца с обеда не было. 
Я конечно понимаю что только своя рубашка и близка к телу, но если у вас нет возможности для нормальных прогулок и утренних пробежек, это не значит что надо сделать так, чтобы ни у кого не было. И если люди 100 лет назад понимали для чего в городе нужны парки, а 50 лет назад - не понимали, это не означает что люди умнеют с течением времени.

----------


## Ohhn

> Какие эстеты у нас одесские архитекторы! Домик Гарри Поттера отправили на доработку.


 нашару не прокатило, обидели пидрахуя.

----------


## JN

> JN
> ---
> Я абсолютно спокоен,просто странно как-то все это,тем более Юбилейный есть и был,непонятно зачем его "парковать" еще раз.
> 
> А в это верите?
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1023729.html


 А-а-а, да Вы не в курсе! Был то он, конечно, был, но его с 2002г. так усердно по всем документам прятали, что в 2006 Колокольников и Касимов, осмелились утверждать, что такого парка нет. А Вы сами его в документах после 2002г. видели? Так-то, так что НАДО "парковать".

В отношении ссылки. Как купальный сезон начнется, съезжу на "Ривьеру", проверю исполнение. :smileflag:  Кстати, все,ч то гурвиц говорил за последний год, он сам же и нарушал. А Вы еще верите?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Помнится, кое-кто боролся с ценами в маршрутках, потом за сохранение брусчатки на одесских улицах, теперь парки-скверы ...Становится страшно, их тоже ждет участь брусчатки?

----------


## JN

> Помнится, кое-кто


 Расскажите немного о себе, может и страх пройдет...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

СТРАШНО НЕ ЗА СЕБЯ, ЧЕМ ДЕТИ И ВНУКИ ДЫШАТЬ БУДУТ...

----------


## sammyboy

> СТРАШНО НЕ ЗА СЕБЯ, ЧЕМ ДЕТИ И ВНУКИ ДЫШАТЬ БУДУТ...


 Честно говоря и за себя-то страшно...
Поездив последнюю неделю по центру города и, (простигосподи) в районе реконструируемой Балковской - я отчётливо понял, что если такое пробкование и удушение газом продолжится ещё пару или тройку лет, то уже совсем не понадобится думать о неких "детях и внуках" автомобилистам Одессы...
Не надо!!
А просто вряд ли родятся. Нам по ящику про Чернобыль страшилки рассказывают, да и про Мехики с Лондонами там где то ли смог, то ли не смог, а тут такое себе под боком дома..
Мдэээ

----------


## Олег.Л

sammyboy
-------
Абсолютно не по делу.Пробки -это общечеловеческая проблема.И суть их у нас не столько в ширине улиц,сколько в обилие чайников -долбодятлов ,понабиравших в кредит бюджетных машин и купивших права.От них не спасают и пятиполосные однонаправленные магистрали.
Проблема Одессы-обилие светофоров на очень коротких дистанциях.С этим надо бороться,а такие улицы как ФБ делать односторонними.....

----------


## Desdichado

> Но ведь мы то знаем, кто такая наша Одесса и радуемся ей. Одесса устала от борьбы! И мы также вместе с ней!!!


 Не согласен. Последний раз, если не ошибаюсь, Одесса боролась в 1941 году, три месяца подряд.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не согласен. Последний раз, если не ошибаюсь, Одесса боролась в 1941 году, три месяца подряд.


 Тогда враг был четко обозначенный. А с тех пор, с очень небольшим перерывом, враг свой родной, хоть и в разных обличиях, с ласково душит в родственных объятьях.

----------


## JN

> Тогда враг был четко обозначенный. А с тех пор, с очень небольшим перерывом, враг свой родной, хоть и в разных обличиях, с ласково душит в родственных объятьях.


 Но ВРАГ ведь! И душит не слишком ласково, очень всерьез.

----------


## Jorjic

> Но ВРАГ ведь! И душит не слишком ласково, очень всерьез.


 Конечно, всерьез. Но ведь наставляет на путь истинный, исключительно заботясь о нашем же благе. Я других объяснений не слышал.

----------


## Оппонент

> ...как и всё, что строится или будет строится на склонах. Интересно, существует какой-то механизм контроля целевого использования строящихся объектов? А то заявляется строительство гостиниц и пансионатов, а на самом деле строится обычное жильё.


 Сначала строили "домики для яхтсменов" но живут в том таун хаусе гг. Балух, Кучук, Пресман ... и.д. далее пидрахуй построил какие то хатки юракадемии для отдыха студентов. Студенты там бывают когда надо забор покрасить. Потом пидрахуй организовал деревообрабатывающий университет мгу оказывается для него тоже , в ущерб миллиону одесситов нужна резиденция для закрытого отдыха на пляже. Политеху, водному, Университету, мореходке и прочим настоящим ВУЗАМ не нужна, а мгу нужна?! Ну не издевательство над здравым смыслом? Да такие институтуты как киваловские нужны закрывать беспощадно, как дискредитирующие понятие Высшего образования...Вот уж воистину Сон разума рождает чудовищ! 
    Чуть дальше построили Симфонию ( на самом деле Реквием) позиционировали комплекс аппартаментов. На самом деле продавали (ют) , как квартиры. Никто в городе не отвечает за обман громады. Продают участок ФБ 60 с целевым назначением 2 этажа, строят 24. Ну явно коррупционные действия с целью отсечь других претендентов на покупку участка, а следовательно минимизацией цены.... борцы с коррупцией молчат...на 8 станции депутат Мельник перекрывает проход из парка Юность в Аркадию ( Бывший Нагорный бульвар, теперь ул. Новобереговая)  на ее месте ландшатный дизайн его двора... власть молчит ....люди пытающиеся пройти в Аркадию со стороны 9-й бродят по парку как пони по кругу. Зато удовлетворены амбиции депутата мельника...Симфонию уже должны были закончить и открыть трассу здоровья с Аркадии в строну 10 -й. Если хозяева стройки не успели в отведенный срок построить, одесситы не виноваты, Будь добр обеспечь безопасный проход.... Но нет Велосипедисты возле таун хауса прут на себе велосипеды по склону с тем что бы через Литературную и забитую машинами Каманина попасть в Аркадию...и дальше на ТЗ. Власть молчит ведь эти ватаги на велосипедах и роликах будут напушать ее покой проезжая мимо таунхаусов... Выть хочется!

----------


## JN

> ... Выть хочется!


 А мне хочется не выть, а стрелять. С трудом сдерживаюсь.

Ребята, помогоите найти документец с таким названием "Градостроительное обоснование разработки правил использования и застройки территории курорта "Аркадия" и первого рекреационного комплекса", утвержденный решением горсовета от 17.04.2001г. №2151-III.

----------


## Михалыч$

> А мне хочется не выть, а стрелять. С трудом сдерживаюсь.
> 
> Ребята, помогоите найти документец с таким названием "Градостроительное обоснование разработки правил использования и застройки территории курорта "Аркадия" и первого рекреационного комплекса", утвержденный решением горсовета от 17.04.2001г. №2151-III.


 http://www.misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=vlast/document/docod,3,5,2007,296  этот?

----------


## Олег.Л

Оппонент 
----------
Во-во, и после всего этого гурвиц гневно заявляет,что "если кто-то не сможет пройти на пляж,мы будет принимать меры....."
Даже не смешно.Понятно ,что он эту всю шоблу прикрывает,хотя по нормальному обязан все незаконные постройки къебенизировать.Но это он сделает в другой жизни -))Варясь в чане с дерьмом ,жизнь пронесется у него  перед глазами за одну минуту и ему остро захочется сделать что-нибудь доброе и хорошее,но......
Когда перевыборы мэра? (в конце концов).

----------


## Jorjic

> ... гурвиц гневно заявляет,что "если кто-то не сможет пройти на пляж,мы будет принимать меры....."
> Даже не смешно.Понятно ,что он эту всю шоблу прикрывает,хотя по нормальному обязан все незаконные постройки къебенизировать.Но это он сделает в другой жизни -))Варясь в чане с дерьмом ,жизнь пронесется у него  перед глазами за одну минуту и ему остро захочется сделать что-нибудь доброе и хорошее,но......
> Когда перевыборы мэра? (в конце концов).


 Сохрани этот пост. После перевыборов он очень пригодится. Только имя заменишь...

----------


## svs

В который раз думаю, читая форум, что выражение своей позиции здесь не влияет на принятие решений по обсуждаемым вопросам. Горд за вас, форумчане, что у вас слова подкрепляются поступками (субботники, митинги, присутствие на общественных слушаниях). Может быть надо уже вашу консолидированную позицию (судя по опросу в этой теме - более 500 голосов) оформлять в конкретные организационные формы (партия, общественное движение и т.п.)? И бороться за Одессу на выборах? Если такое количество патриотов будет наделено соответствующими полномочиями, может будет толк?

----------


## Оппонент

> А мне хочется не выть, а стрелять. С трудом сдерживаюсь.
> 
> Ребята, помогоите найти документец с таким названием "Градостроительное обоснование разработки правил использования и застройки территории курорта "Аркадия" и первого рекреационного комплекса", утвержденный решением горсовета от 17.04.2001г. №2151-III.


 Когда я был маленьким, читал девиз красных бригад, или итальянских фашистов, точно не помню : "БОЛТОВНЯ СЛОВО ЖЕНСКОГО РОДА, А ФАКТЫ МУЖСКОГО"  Хочешь стрелять, стреляй. Только это не так просто.

----------


## Оппонент

> Оппонент 
> ----------
> Во-во, и после всего этого гурвиц гневно заявляет,что "если кто-то не сможет пройти на пляж,мы будет принимать меры....."
> Даже не смешно.Понятно ,что он эту всю шоблу прикрывает,хотя по нормальному обязан все незаконные постройки къебенизировать.Но это он сделает в другой жизни -))Варясь в чане с дерьмом ,жизнь пронесется у него  перед глазами за одну минуту и ему остро захочется сделать что-нибудь доброе и хорошее,но......
> Когда перевыборы мэра? (в конце концов).


 А на всех остальных пляжах таблички: " Купание запрещено, дно не обследовано МЧС" Вроде мы должны за них и дно обследовать Обследуют дно только на арендованых пляжах, где могут заплатить.

----------


## Sashun

Вот смотрю я на это желто-коричневое убожище Одесских склонов
*между зеленью верхнего плато и нижней террасой пляжей* 
и думаю, что, чем эта глина будет выветриваться, так уж, лучше на ней
*дома на сваях построить - все равно место пропадает*.

----------


## Ginger

> дома на сваях построить - все равно место пропадает.


 А мы ещё боримся за звание дома высокой культуры быта!!! 
А вам не кажется, уважаемый, что вид "сверху" малость отличается от реальности приземлённой?

----------


## Sashun

Дык, вид сверху - как раз и есть реальность. Оно же по крутым склонам да по обрывам не ходит никто - вот их и не замечают. А, вот ежели ЗАХОТЕТЬ и присмотреться,   видно лучше...

----------


## Ginger

О! Вот это по-нашенски! Правильно!
Давно пора все склоны облагородить бетонными коробками, желательно с минимальной потерей полезного пространства, обеспечить соответствующую инфраструктуру и наконец-то дышать столь привычными продуктами жизнедеятельности машино-механизмов!
Тьфу........

----------


## job2001

Зачем вестись на провокатора?
Планируют застраивать самые что ни на есть зеленые склоны, от ланжерона до аркадии, там нигде нет глины. Поэтому и так ловко отобраны фотографии.
От Аркадии к 10 ст и в районе монастыря если внимательно присмотреться - или уже застроено, или застройка ведется.

----------


## Maks.....

> Вот смотрю я на это желто-коричневое убожище Одесских склонов
> *между зеленью верхнего плато и нижней террасой пляжей* 
> и думаю, что, чем эта глина будет выветриваться, так уж, лучше на ней
> *дома на сваях построить - все равно место пропадает*.


 


> Зачем вестись на провокатора?
> Планируют застраивать самые что ни на есть зеленые склоны, от ланжерона до аркадии, там нигде нет глины. Поэтому и так ловко отобраны фотографии.
> От Аркадии к 10 ст и в районе монастыря если внимательно присмотреться - или уже застроено, или застройка ведется.


 Вот это да :smileflag: 
"...они говорят что я больная на голову, а сами Седого Грека до уголовки везут..."

----------


## JN

> Хочешь стрелять, стреляй. Только это не так просто.


 Ясно же, что это треп. Не смогу я, видимо. Но чувства...

----------


## -Ariadna-

Тов. Sashun  и швец и жнец и на дуде игрец. Специалист широкого профиля. Ради священной цели - застройки склонов - еще ни одни фотографии выложит. Он это умеет.

----------


## Олег.Л

Сообщение от Олег.Л  
... гурвиц гневно заявляет,что "если кто-то не сможет пройти на пляж,мы будет принимать меры....."
Даже не смешно.Понятно ,что он эту всю шоблу прикрывает,хотя по нормальному обязан все незаконные постройки къебенизировать.Но это он сделает в другой жизни -))Варясь в чане с дерьмом ,жизнь пронесется у него перед глазами за одну минуту и ему остро захочется сделать что-нибудь доброе и хорошее,но......
Когда перевыборы мэра? (в конце концов). 
-----------------

Сохрани этот пост. После перевыборов он очень пригодится. Только имя заменишь
----------------------------

to Jorjic

Скепсис по этому поводу очевиден и совершенно уместен.Вполне допускаю,что олигархическо-мафиозная структура ,под которой и находится Одесса не допустит к власти не своего мэра,ибо не сможет не только приумножать краденое,но и имеет шансы потерять кое-чего в результате передела.
Можно заделать голосовалку...
Кто будет следующим мэром?
1.Человек -шестерка  старого замеса( боделан-гурвиц-???)
2.Человек,способный допустить в городе передел не только власти ,но и собственности старой власти.
3.Человек с разумным и взвешенным подходом,не испорченный деньгами и властью,способный контролировать ситуацию и навести порядок  -))

Так когда же очередные выборы???

----------


## Sashun

> Ради священной цели - застройки склонов - еще ни одни фотографии выложит. Он это умеет.


 Мне - "до лампочки" будут склоны застраиваться или не будут. Равно как и "вид Одессы с моря" - я на город с моря не смотрю )).

Мне просто доставляет некоторый дискомфорт постоянная легкая грызня в телевизоре в Одесских новостях обывателей-неспециалистов вокруг ЛЮБОГО городского вопроса - будь то места строительства или прореживание/обрезка деревьев или замена бордюров на дорогах или сдача тестов школьниками.

Вот все мы едим каждый день хлеб.
Наших Одесских хлебзаводов. Вы видели, чтобы обсуждалась работа заводских технологов-хлебопеков? 
Мы все (или почти все) каждый день смотрим телевизор. Вы видели, чтобы обсуждалась работа телережиссеров АТВ или ГЛАСа?

Имею в виду вопросы, которые касаются БОЛЬШИНСТВА населения города.
А то - на Таировском кладбище провели плановую расчистку СОРНЫХ деревьев с вырубкой 40 шт лишних, из них около 30 гнилых  (из общего количества более 1200) - так уже слышится "Тотальная вырубка...".

Оно же форум - городской. Для проблем БОЛЬШИНСТВА населения...

А застраивать город высотками - надо! Чтобы жить в центральной части города и в спальных районах "ввысь, а не вширь". Чтобы были и широкие проспекты и красивые площади, а не 1-2-этажные хибары постройки 100-летней давности из    мергелистого пильного известняка-ракушечника.

Чтобы было просторно и людям и транспорту. Оно же надо понимать, что ВСЕ старые дома, из ракушечника  все равно обвалятся в ближайшие 10-30-40 лет. Как их не поддерживай и не усиливай...

----------


## Буджак

Хлебом пока еще никто не отравился. А вот выхлопами на ТЗ, когда там настроят всякого дерьма, потравимся запросто. Если, конечно, туда вообще можно будет попасть... А мой дом из ракушечника простоял уже почти 100 лет, и простоит побольше, чем Белый Парус, не сомневайтесь!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На этом форуме горожане обсуждают все, что им хочется в уместной для обсуждения форме. И пока правила форума не нарушены, никто не вправе указывать им, что и как обсуждать. *Это предупреждение.*

----------


## Скрытик

> А застраивать город высотками - надо! Чтобы жить в центральной части города и в спальных районах "ввысь, а не вширь". Чтобы были и широкие проспекты и красивые площади, а не 1-2-этажные хибары постройки 100-летней давности из    мергелистого пильного известняка-ракушечника.
> 
> Чтобы было просторно и людям и транспорту. Оно же надо понимать, что ВСЕ старые дома, из ракушечника  все равно обвалятся в ближайшие 10-30-40 лет. Как их не поддерживай и не усиливай...


 Минус один.
Мой дом простоял 104 года и простоит еще 2 раза по столько. А вот Белый парус - вероятно и 10 лет не простоит. 
Я хочу что бы мои дети и внуки видели красоту архитектуры а не уродство а-ля Европа и нью-Круглый дом, весь уже покрытый трещинами - фотографии есть на форуме, да и самому не сложно пройтись днем и увидеть. О каких проспектах можно мечтать в старом центре, где для этого нужно будет снести пловину крепких домов?
Каким же нужно быть "Иваном без родства" что бы мечтать о таком будущем Одессы? 
Такого кощунства даже большевики не могли придумать, но выросло новое поколение...

----------


## JN

Моему дому около 130 лет. Он из ракушечника. Замечательный дом. И если бы не поднимались так почвенные воды, которыми уже не занимается никто, потому что за такое занятие денег не перепадает...
Еще меня беспокоят грядушие застройщики, но время воевать с ними еще прийдет.

Да, что  до ненавистного Вами, Sashun, ракушечника, сухой ракушечник стоит и стоит, вопреки любым прогнозам. Будут ли "одоробалы" Ваши бетонные стоять? Пока проблемы с ними.

----------


## coder_ak

Вот только не надо про большевиков! Где то тут лежит книжица с описанием генплана Одессы от какого то там года. С застройкой высотками почти всего центра и не центра.
И вот те же лет 100 назад никто на эти дома не молился, а сносили и строили новые, в связи с веяниями моды или просто из за недолговечности ракушняка. Достаточно много зданий в центре сейчас строят со стилизацией под старину. Что-то строят в современном стиле.

----------


## Скрытик

К счастью подпочвенными водами у нас занимаются жильцы дома, поэтому шанс еще простоять ему 200 лет есть, а вот если подберутся такие горе-реконструкторы, то конечно ничего не поможет 
да, вопросик к автору идеи все снести - на месте Оперного театра что планируем построить - крытый стадион или 24х этажную гостиницу?

----------


## JN

> Вот только не надо про большевиков! Где то тут лежит книжица с описанием генплана Одессы от какого то там года.


 Ну-ну, не стесняйтесь, юноша, опубликуйте!
При большевиках в Одессе было около девятисот памятников архитектуры, а сейчас около шестисот. И я бы посмотрел, как бы Вы к ним балкончики пристраивали, с удовольствием.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот только не надо про большевиков! Где то тут лежит книжица с описанием генплана Одессы от какого то там года. С застройкой высотками почти всего центра и не центра.
> И вот те же лет 100 назад никто на эти дома не молился, а сносили и строили новые, в связи с веяниями моды или просто из за недолговечности ракушняка. Достаточно много зданий в центре сейчас строят со стилизацией под старину. Что-то строят в современном стиле.


 Тебе напомнить историю как спасли центр Одессы при отступлении немцев?
Идеализировать, конечно не стОит, но в доме в котором я живу на Торговой в 1980м году был сделан капремонт, у меня, к примеру полы - бетонные перекрытия а не деревянные балки, реставрировались фасады, да и то что сейчас делается с домом Русова просто невозможно было бы представить в то время

----------


## Буджак

Большевиков Одесса пережила. А вот переживет ли нынешнюю Украину? Что-то сомневаюсь...

----------


## coder_ak

*JN*, найду, может и отсканирую. Остальную часть фразы не понял. Куда делись памятники, куда смотрит управление архитектуры (как я понимаю это за 2 года Гурвица 300 штук исчезло) и при чём тут балконы.

*Скрытик*, при чём тут вообще немцы?
Вот именно, что не стоит. Тот же памятник архитектуры, дом на Маразлиевской, в котором я работал, представлял из себя жалкое зрелищие. Только вновь въехавшие жильцы что-то пытались сделать. Но кажется это просто бесполезно, ракушняк не вечен.
А фасады я помню на Пушкинской, которые только красились в разные цвета (что курили те люди!)

----------


## -Ariadna-

Sashun, если вам "до лампочки" зачем тогда так нервничать! Вот меня как специалиста, раздражает хаотическая и порой варварская застройка исторического центра моего родного города. И не надо быть каким-то особым специалистом, чтобы понять, то что сейчас происходит это не забота о гражданах, а банальное зарабатывание, а порой и отмывка денег. Руководство города, по крайней мере должно информировать своих граждан о своих "грандиозных планах", а не ставить перед фактом. А на счет обсуждать или не обсуждать - то ваши аргументы очень не убедительны. Могу привести другие примеры, когда человек обращается к врачу, то всегда спрашивает как его собираются лечить, и врач терпеливо должен объяснить, что и как и не говорить не ваше дело, вы в этом не специалист. На исторические темы не любит поговорить только ленивый. Иногда такую чушь несут, что приходится только удивляться, ничего, приходиться слушать и пытаться переубедить человека.              А вот вы со всеми своими фотографиями и схемами меня не убедили зачем застраивать склоны и центр города высотками!

----------


## Sashun

Причем тут "центр города"?
*Центр Одессы - исторический памятник. Внесен в Красную книгу Юнеско. 
Его надо холить и лелеять.* 

Вы 1-2-этажные дома ВОЗЛЕ И ВОКРУГ вокзала разве не видели? Или Вы думаете, что Театр оперетты на пустом месте построили?
Прогуляйтесь по Гимназической и по переулкам, параллельным от Канатной вниз. 
Пройдитесь вниз по Франца Меринга, по Старопортофранковской, по Новосельского. Загляните на Княжескую и Ольгиевскую. 
Вот на этом углу - Ольгиевская, Новосельского и Ф.Меринга - должна там стоять 1-этажная хибара?  
Спуститесь по Подбельского ниже Нового Базара. Прогуляйтесь по Конной - внимательно смотрите! 

А потом уже и обсуждать можно будет...

----------


## JN

> *Центр Одессы - исторический памятник. Внесен в Красную книгу Юнеско.* 
> *Его надо холить и лелеять.*


 Это ТОЖЕ ошибка! Не внесена! И уже, стараниями боделана и гурвица не будет внесена, прогностически, никогда! Потому, что НЕФИГ рекнструировать памятники архитектуры и сажать в историческом центре высотки.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Никто не говорит, что нельзя вообще застраивать и точка! Вопрос в том, чтоб на месте этой одноэтажной хибары не появился монстр 16 этажей и выше. И чем думают специалисты, когда в конце узкого переулка появляются такие "шедевры" причем без паркинга и парковка машин происходит на тротуарах, люди вынуждены ходить по проезжей части.

----------


## Лысый0

[QUOTE=Sashun;2605769]

Вы 1-2-этажные дома ВОЗЛЕ И ВОКРУГ вокзала разве не видели? Или Вы думаете, что Театр оперетты на пустом месте построили?
[/QUOTEН]
На этом месте было грандиозное сооружение - велотрек из бетона, на котором можно было убиться. И маленький мех. заводик в старых одноэтажных казармах, они очень хорошо описаны у Чуковского. Кстати, его одноэтажный тоже снесут - р-н то элитный.

----------


## Ginger

> Вопрос в том, чтоб на месте этой одноэтажной хибары не появился монстр 16 этажей и выше. И чем думают специалисты, когда в конце узкого переулка появляются такие "шедевры" причем без паркинга и парковка машин происходит на тротуарах, люди вынуждены ходить по проезжей части.


 Чем думают наверное всем понятно. Скоро появится эн-этажка на углу Ольгиевской и Пастера, правда с паркингом говорят
Сорри за офф, но я до сих пор в шоке от этой новости

----------


## Скрытик

> Пройдитесь вниз по Франца Меринга, по Старопортофранковской, по Новосельского. Загляните на Княжескую и Ольгиевскую. 
> Вот на этом углу - Ольгиевская, Новосельского и Ф.Меринга - должна там стоять 1-этажная хибара?  
> Спуститесь по Подбельского ниже Нового Базара. Прогуляйтесь по Конной - внимательно смотрите! 
> 
> А потом уже и обсуждать можно будет...


 Я там езжу каждый день - не нужно мне рассказывать. На Конной, напротив Нового рынка осталось одно из самых старых зданий города Одессы, мы обсуждали это на форуме - около 1814 или 15 года постройки. Да, оно неказистое, но значит ли это что его нужно сносить или все же отреставрировать? В Красном переулке, увы, самые старые греческие дома уже разрушены.
Про Юнеско уже все сказали.
Бесконтрольность чинуш и застройщиков приводит к уничтожению души старого города - когда гуляешь вечером по опустевшим улицам старой Одессы, той же Баранова, к примеру, то душа отдыхает - ведь даже в маленькие дома архитекторы вкладывали душу и любовь, а что мы получим взамен?
К сожалению сейчас не работает поиск, но потом я продемонстрирую что планировали построить Златоград в квартале Ольгиевская, Княжеская, Ольгиевская - этот 16 этажный монстр навсегда бы изменил облик города  А там вполне живые 2-3х этажные дома, утопающие в зелени.

----------


## Скрытик

> Чем думают наверное всем понятно. Скоро появится эн-этажка на углу Ольгиевской и Пастера, правда с паркингом говорят
> Сорри за офф, но я до сих пор в шоке от этой новости


 Надеюсь нет - планировалось чуть выше, я только написал. Пока у Златограда проблемы ему строить не дадут.

----------


## Ginger

> Пока у Златограда проблемы ему строить не дадут.


 Но оставшихся людей оперативно отселяют
А почему выше? У меня данные о 9м номере по Ольгиевской

----------


## Скрытик

> Но оставшихся людей оперативно отселяют


 Пытаются отселить. Я чуть не прикупил там квартирку очень недорого  :smileflag:  Уже не первый год и пока очень безуспешно. Там реально квартир 5 всего отселили, так же как и с домами в районе Золотого Руно.

----------


## Ohhn

> А застраивать город высотками - надо! Чтобы жить в центральной части города и в спальных районах "ввысь, а не вширь". Чтобы были и широкие проспекты и красивые площади, а не 1-2-этажные хибары постройки 100-летней давности из    мергелистого пильного известняка-ракушечника.


 не любите вы Одессу.

----------


## Destin

> Причем тут "центр города"?
> *Центр Одессы - исторический памятник. Внесен в Красную книгу Юнеско. 
> Его надо холить и лелеять.* 
> 
> Вы 1-2-этажные дома ВОЗЛЕ И ВОКРУГ вокзала разве не видели? Или Вы думаете, что Театр оперетты на пустом месте построили?
> Прогуляйтесь по Гимназической и по переулкам, параллельным от Канатной вниз. 
> Пройдитесь вниз по Франца Меринга, по Старопортофранковской, по Новосельского. Загляните на Княжескую и Ольгиевскую. 
> Вот на этом углу - Ольгиевская, Новосельского и Ф.Меринга - должна там стоять 1-этажная хибара?  
> Спуститесь по Подбельского ниже Нового Базара. Прогуляйтесь по Конной - внимательно смотрите! 
> ...


 Кажется тема "Застройка склонов..." плавно перешла в застройку города :smileflag:  Ну что ж, внесу и свою лепту - административное здание на Коблевской, 39, максимальная этажность - 5. Наглядный пример современной застройки исторического центра.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кажется тема "Застройка склонов..." плавно перешла в застройку города Ну что ж, внесу и свою лепту - административное здание на Коблевской, 39, максимальная этажность - 5. Наглядный пример современной застройки исторического центра.


 Европа, блин... 
Плохо то, что это в итоге это приводит опять к низведению людей до состояния "винтиков". Раньше это были винтики механизма построения коммунизма, теперь винтики всеобщей макдональдсинизации.

----------


## job2001

справедливости ради, это имхо совсем не соверменная застройка, а еще советская,сейчас просто "обевроремонтили". Я ж не ошибаюсь, это укртелеком? они таким образом и на екатериненской сделали, во всяком случае не хуже чем раньше.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Склоны глиняные, склоны не красивые, не рационально используемые, пристанище коз, склоны, лишенные деревьев, склоны являющиеяс пустырями в самом центре города... и т.д.
Придумывается всякая чепуха, любые, самые смехотворные доводы идут в ход с единственной целью: доказать, что эиг и его шайка правильно распродает склоны под застройку жадным до прибылей компаниям, которым в общем-то на город как таковой наплевать.

Порчему, черт возьми, дома? Почему не парковая зона в центре? Почему город не должен ее благоустроить и сделать доступной для всех людей?
Ответ всем известен, увы, страсть к злотому тельцу городского руководства слишком очевидна.

----------


## Чтобы ВСЕ

> На этом форуме горожане обсуждают все, что им хочется в уместной для обсуждения форме. И пока правила форума не нарушены, никто не вправе указывать им, что и как обсуждать. *Это предупреждение.*


 Будьте добры скиньте ссылку или разместите план посадки зданий по склонам.

----------


## JN

> Будьте добры скиньте ссылку или разместите план посадки зданий по склонам.


 Это большая работа, которую, таки, следовало бы сделать. К сожалению, целиком по побережью, я думаю, такая информация доступна только в УАГе. Участки продаются, проектируются и застраиваются точечно. По 20-ти Га "михаников" Кайзер план выкладывал, просмотрите тему.

----------


## Тигран

Справедливости ради, замечу :  - Будучи в Питере(Северная Пальмира, город-побратим Одессы, очень красивый) я спросил родственника, живущего там - "Чего вы не переделаете вот это окно на балкон вот так.... Так же будет светлей в квартире..." На что он мне ответил - любые фасадные изменения надо СОГЛАСОВАТЬ с управлением архитектуры города... Если бы у них тоже каждый всё делал бы как хочет, то это был бы не Питер, а Одесса. Я люблю Одессу, люблю Склоны, езжу по ТЗ, но ИМХО таки да, при ремонте исторических зданий, например при установке евроокон, ставить не белые квадратные, а тёмные полукруглые - как были....

----------


## МИНУС

Между прочим, застройка склонов - дело не безопасное!!! Геология наших склонов не расчитана на постройку высоких (тяжелых) зданий! Поговорите со строителями, которые просчитывают нагрузку и т.п. Они вам много интересного расскажут! Естественно, инвесторы, которые хотят получить прибыль с этого дела - будут рассказывать совсем другие истории. Но на месте людей, которые собираются покупать квартиры в таких домах, я бы очень поостереглась!!!!!!! Деньги все-таки не маленькие. 
Уже ни для кого не секрет, что "Белый парус" трещит по швам. Он начал трещать еще до окончания строительства. То же касается и "Мерседеса" в парке Шевченко. Плато, на котором этот дом располагается, постепенно съезжает вниз. Что же касается построек 100-летней давности и современных, могу вам сказать, как строитель - раньше строили на века, а сейчас, так чтоб продать и забыть - вот и вся разница! Выводы пусть каждый делает сам

----------


## Диня

Так квартиры в таких домах покупают "сибиряки"... "Россияне"... Судих таких строителей надо и раздевать по полной программе!!!

----------


## Олег.Л

На пресс-конференции 24 апреля текущего года Вячеслав Крук заявил, что летом у одесситов и гостей города будет свободный доступ на пляжи, «они смогут прийти и отдохнуть без какой- либо платы». Он отметил, что вопрос чистоты пляжей находится под контролем постоянной комиссии по экологии и чрезвычайным ситуациям. Когда откроется пляжный сезон, одесситы смогут увидеть, как изменились пляжи после намывки. Кроме того, намывка пляжа является одной из составляющих берегоукрепления, поскольку «если бы Одесса не имела пляжей, все склоны, дома давно были бы под водой», - подчеркнул Вячеслав Крук.
--------------
Спасибо за песочек!!! всего по  70гривен за 1 кубометр -))) Да ...и заодно верните все что наворовали на пляжах и склонах -)))....уроды

----------


## МИНУС

> Так квартиры в таких домах покупают "сибиряки"... "Россияне"... Судих таких строителей надо и раздевать по полной программе!!!


 
Поукпают и наши тоже, причем в полный рост. Дома же считаются престижными. Насчет строителей - не совсем точная формулировка. Строителю все равно, где строить, главное, чтоб оплатили его труд, а вот инвестор - хозяин дома, который на этом зарабатывает - должен прекрасно представлять себе последствия. А кто сейчас смотрит на последствия, все смотрят себе в карман!

----------


## coder_ak

> Что же касается построек 100-летней давности и современных, могу вам сказать, как строитель - раньше строили на века, а сейчас, так чтоб продать и забыть - вот и вся разница! Выводы пусть каждый делает сам


 Расскажите по-подробнее, что и где строили на века.

----------


## Sashun

> ... инвестор - хозяин дома, который на этом зарабатывает - должен прекрасно представлять себе последствия.


 1. С чего бы это ИНВЕСТОР должен представлять себе СТРОИТЕЛЬНЫЕ последствия?
Вот Вы, размещая средства на депозит, или покупая ценные бумаги (акции, облигации) являетесь  инвестором. В том числе строек. 
Вы себе последствия представляете?

2. Это почему "инвестор - хозяин дома"? Хозяин дома сначала - строительная подрядная организация, а после сдачи дома в эксплуатацию - объединение жильцов-владельцев квартир. 

3. Инвестор бывает хозяином дома только если станет его собственником после окончания строительства - построит полностью дом "за свой счет".

----------


## Verooona

> Расскажите по-подробнее, что и где строили на века.


 Например, район 4-й Фонтана, военное училище (и там же военный городок, рядом с шанхаем). Гвозди в стены не лезут, даже победитовое сверло ломается... (а стены-то не бетонные, а кирпичные...) Старожилы рассказывали (дом 1902 года постройки), что когда мешали раствор для кладки, в него вбивали яичные желтки!!! Кирпичи - на каждом клеймо владельца кирпичного завода: "БЛАНКЪ" (производитель отвечал за качество своей продукции, т.е. если вдруг возникли бы претензии, сразу знали, кому их предъявлять - г-ну Бланку, а не смене№1), когда гасили известь, вырыли огромную яму, загасили водой и сверху бросили ТУШУ КОРОВЫ. До тех пор, пока туша не растворилась, известь в работу не брали. Вот это технологии!!! Дому уже 106 лет, если вот еще поменять перекрытия, сантехнику (трубы), то простоит еще столько же...

----------


## Verooona

> 1. С чего бы это ИНВЕСТОР должен представлять себе СТРОИТЕЛЬНЫЕ последствия?...


 Но кто-то же должен нести ответственность за возможные негативные последствия? Тогда, если это не строители и не инвесторы, кто этот КТО-ТО?

----------


## Jorjic

> Но кто-то же должен нести ответственность за возможные негативные последствия? Тогда, если это не строители и не инвесторы, кто этот КТО-ТО?


 Те, кто дает разрешение и на чьей территории это потом разваливается.

----------


## coder_ak

*Verooona*, у меня в 9-ти этажке тоже свёрла ломаются, т.к. гранитная крошка в стенах и что? Это здание должно стоять теперь вечно?

----------


## Verooona

> Те, кто дает разрешение и на чьей территории это потом разваливается.


 Получается, заколдованный круг. Те, кто дают разрешение на застройку, предоставят все документы с печатями, что там строить можно (и никакой суд не докажет обратное - уж будьте уверены!!!). Те, кто строят, скажут - все технологии соблюдены, вот вам документики всего технологического процесса и разрешения на строительство. Те, кто продает квартиры, скажут - строители чего-то напортачили... И люди, покупая за бешеные деньги квадратные метры, останутся у разбитого корыта (хотя, я думаю, что у тех людей, которые покупают квартиры в таких домах, есть много корыт, и что проку в том, что одно у них разбилось?). Выход один - не покупать там квартиры (не будет спроса - умрет предложение). Но ведь наши нувориши хотят как на Лазурном берегу - выйти с утра на балкон и пить кофе с видом на море... Бардак...

----------


## Verooona

> *Verooona*, у меня в 9-ти этажке тоже свёрла ломаются, т.к. гранитная крошка в стенах и что? Это здание должно стоять теперь вечно?


 Я вам говорю о доме, который уже простоял 106 лет (т.е. ВЕК с хвостиком). Не факт, что 9-ти этажка простоит столько же, но также не факт, что она рухнет через 5 лет... 
У вас в стенах - гранитная крошка, а в доме, о котором я пишу, стены КИРПИЧНЫЕ. Только кладка попрочней, чем нынешняя будет...

ЗЫ. Но, в итоге, ничто не вечно под луной... Вон, римский Колизей тоже как потрепало время...

----------


## Sashun

> Но кто-то же должен нести ответственность за возможные негативные последствия?


 Неверно. Не за возможные, а за *фактически наступившие* негативные последствия. Такую ответственность несет *виновное лицо*.

В случае наступления таковых негативных последствий (обрушение строительных конструкций, аварийное состояние, непригодность к использованию по назначению, материальный ущерб и др.) *виновных* (несущих ответственность) определит суд. И взыщет с виновных "на всю катушку".

Неоднократно, еще в прошлом веке, принимал участие в работе разных комиссий по расследованию всяких техногенных неприятностей. 
Из недавних случаев - на стройке кран упал. Рабочему, которого он зацепил, повезло - только ногу раздробило - всего 2,5 месяца на больничном. 
Так тот прораб, по ВИНЕ которого на крановый путь был "не так" установлен  и не того фасона концевой башмак, оплатил и содержание в больнице пострадавшего и 30% затрат на ремонт крана - остальное владелец крана скостил.

----------


## Sashun

Насчет "сверла ломаются". Дело - не в материале стен. Просто сверлить тоже надо уметь...

Извините, что не по теме...

----------


## Verooona

> Неверно. Не за возможные, а за *фактически наступившие* негативные последствия. Такую ответственность несет *виновное лицо*.
> 
> В случае наступления таковых негативных последствий (обрушение строительных конструкций, аварийное состояние, непригодность к использованию по назначению, материальный ущерб и др.) *виновных* (несущих ответственность) определит суд. И взыщет с виновных "на всю катушку".
> 
> Неоднократно, еще в прошлом веке, принимал участие в работе разных комиссий по расследованию всяких техногенных неприятностей. 
> Из недавних случаев - на стройке кран упал. Рабочему, которого он зацепил, повезло - только ногу раздробило - всего 2,5 месяца на больничном. 
> Так тот прораб, по ВИНЕ которого на крановый путь был "не так" установлен  и не того фасона концевой башмак, оплатил и содержание в больнице пострадавшего и 30% затрат на ремонт крана - остальное владелец крана скостил.


 Тут я согласна - найдут прораба какого-нибудь ("стрелочника" или "козла отпущения" - как вам угодно). Но ведь по-настоящему виновные "отслюнявят" ...надцать сантиметров денег кому надо - и вроде как ни при чем... Вот это противно!!! Закон не один для всех, знаете ли, и особенно в нашей стране... Говорю же - бардак.

ЗЫ. Жалко, если будут людские жертвы...

----------


## МИНУС

> 1. С чего бы это ИНВЕСТОР должен представлять себе СТРОИТЕЛЬНЫЕ последствия?
> Вот Вы, размещая средства на депозит, или покупая ценные бумаги (акции, облигации) являетесь  инвестором. В том числе строек. 
> Вы себе последствия представляете?
> 
> 2. Это почему "инвестор - хозяин дома"? Хозяин дома сначала - строительная подрядная организация, а после сдачи дома в эксплуатацию - объединение жильцов-владельцев квартир. 
> 
> 3. Инвестор бывает хозяином дома только если станет его собственником после окончания строительства - построит полностью дом "за свой счет".


 1. Речь идет о человеке, на деньги которого строится здание, если у него нет соинвесторов в лице стройорганизаций, то он единственный инвестор. При чем здесь облигации и ценные бумаги - это совсем другой виж заработка.
2. Если кто-то вкладывает деньги в постройку какого-то дома, то он и является хозяином. Пока не решит продать квартиры потенциальным жильцам. Затем они становятся хозяйвами своих квартир и соответственно дома в целом.
3.Если человек начал стройку, заложил фундамент (оплатил закладку), а денег на дальнейшее строительство нет пока, то кто владелец фундамента - строители или он сам?
Перед строительством любого объекта производятся геологические изыскания данного участка, на котором будет происходить застройка. После них строители могут четко сказать что и как здесь можно построить. Но человек-инвестор, купивший этот участок или взявший его в аренду, хочет возвести здесь огромную многоэтажку, хотя геология это не рекомендует. И все таки строительство начинается, дом возводят, квартиры распродают людям, которые не в курсе ситуации. И никто не думает о последствиях. Вопрос риторический - кто виноват будет потом, когда все таки что-то случится: инвестор? Строители? Или ничего не подозревающие жильцы?

----------


## Тигран

> Например, район 4-й Фонтана, военное училище (и там же военный городок, рядом с шанхаем). Гвозди в стены не лезут, даже победитовое сверло ломается... (а стены-то не бетонные, а кирпичные...) Старожилы рассказывали (дом 1902 года постройки), что когда мешали раствор для кладки, в него вбивали яичные желтки!!! Кирпичи - на каждом клеймо владельца кирпичного завода: "БЛАНКЪ" (производитель отвечал за качество своей продукции, т.е. если вдруг возникли бы претензии, сразу знали, кому их предъявлять - г-ну Бланку, а не смене№1), когда гасили известь, вырыли огромную яму, загасили водой и сверху бросили ТУШУ КОРОВЫ. До тех пор, пока туша не растворилась, известь в работу не брали. Вот это технологии!!! Дому уже 106 лет, если вот еще поменять перекрытия, сантехнику (трубы), то простоит еще столько же...


 Я с вами частично согласен, только я не понял, известь после гашения корову не растворит.... Можно про корову подробнее ?????? Можно и в ЛС.

----------


## fort12

> кто виноват... инвестор? Строители? Или ничего не подозревающие жильцы?


 Все. Но список не полный - не хватает разрешителей.

----------


## Dema

> Все. Но список не полный - *не хватает разрешителей*.


 А проектировщики?

----------


## МИНУС

> Все. Но список не полный - не хватает разрешителей.


 Согласна, вот где цитадель зла!!!

----------


## Katkat

Господа!
Хочу просить совета на предмет разукрашивания забора приличными, но ругательными словами. Уж больно достали камазы на ТЗ и прочие мерзости. Хотелось бы высказать свою гражданскую позицию.
Ну то есть законодательно нарушу ли я что либо, если приду вечерком и размалюю забор, ограждающий стройку на ТЗ. Или например асфальт, его правда, сейчас активно меняют(
спасибо.

----------


## Pili-grim

Территория санатория "Черное море", который находится на 13 ст. Большого Фонтана один из самых лакомых кусочков прибрежной земли . Огромный парк, зеленая зона, молчание со всех сторон. 
Сам санаторий уже давно искусственно доводят до убийственного состояния. Но в этом году это еще ухудшилось, более того проход к морю до сих пор закрыт. Что к сожаления навевает на мысли , что его судьба практически решена
Самое интересное , что об этом санатории никто нигде не вспоминаетКак будто его просто нет в Одессе.
Может все таки  имеется информация о его дальнейшей судьбе. 
И если он уже давно продан, то что там будет -очередной Многоэтажный реликт с колоссальной нагрузкой на прибрежные склоны, или как в санатории им. Горького "скромный коттеджный"поселок ? :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

Сегодня спуск к морю из переулка Азарова заставлен самосвалами.
Саму дорогу расширяют. К чему бы это? Только не говорите, что для удобства одесситов и многочисленных туристов к пляжному сезону :smileflag:

----------


## -Ariadna-

Эта суета на Азарова уже давно. Наверное возле стадиона Климов что-то лепить собрался.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Господа!
> Хочу просить совета на предмет разукрашивания забора приличными, но ругательными словами. Уж больно достали камазы на ТЗ и прочие мерзости. Хотелось бы высказать свою гражданскую позицию.
> Ну то есть законодательно нарушу ли я что либо, если приду вечерком и размалюю забор, ограждающий стройку на ТЗ. Или например асфальт, его правда, сейчас активно меняют(
> спасибо.


 Если Вы решите написать свое мнение о деятельности мэрии и городского совета  в цензурной форме, да еще и на асфальте, ( а не на фасаде вчера отремонтированного дома) то ни к какой ответственности в т. ч. гражданской Вас привлечь будет нельзя. Для этого достаточно чтобы тезисы, зафиксированные Вами с помощью баллончика с аэрозолю или иным способом содержали так называемые оценочные суждения. Например: курвиц плохой мэр потому что застраивает территорию зеленых насаждений парка Юбилейного. Или что-то в этом роде.

----------


## Чтобы ВСЕ

> 1. С чего бы это ИНВЕСТОР должен представлять себе СТРОИТЕЛЬНЫЕ последствия?
> Вот Вы, размещая средства на депозит, или покупая ценные бумаги (акции, облигации) являетесь  инвестором. В том числе строек. 
> Вы себе последствия представляете?
> 
> 2. Это почему "инвестор - хозяин дома"? Хозяин дома сначала - строительная подрядная организация, а после сдачи дома в эксплуатацию - объединение жильцов-владельцев квартир. 
> 
> 3. Инвестор бывает хозяином дома только если станет его собственником после окончания строительства - построит полностью дом "за свой счет".


 Для получения свидетельства на право собственности на дом в том числе и многоэтажный необходимо: договор аренды земли, или гос. акт частной собственности на землю,государственый акт сдачи дома, распоряжение районной администрации. Застройщик до получения свидетельств о собственности физическими и юридическими лицами, чьи деньги привлекались для строительства, может такое свидетельство получить.  Понятие хозяин дома отсутствует. а потом получают свидетельства о собственности на отдельные квартиры инвестора. Пользование местами общего пользования а также оборудованием предусмотренным проектом дома регулируются жилищным законодательством. Вот такой есть и парадокс и действительность.

----------


## Чтобы ВСЕ

> Например, район 4-й Фонтана, военное училище (и там же военный городок, рядом с шанхаем). Гвозди в стены не лезут, даже победитовое сверло ломается... (а стены-то не бетонные, а кирпичные...) Старожилы рассказывали (дом 1902 года постройки), что когда мешали раствор для кладки, в него вбивали яичные желтки!!! Кирпичи - на каждом клеймо владельца кирпичного завода: "БЛАНКЪ" (производитель отвечал за качество своей продукции, т.е. если вдруг возникли бы претензии, сразу знали, кому их предъявлять - г-ну Бланку, а не смене№1), когда гасили известь, вырыли огромную яму, загасили водой и сверху бросили ТУШУ КОРОВЫ. До тех пор, пока туша не растворилась, известь в работу не брали. Вот это технологии!!! Дому уже 106 лет, если вот еще поменять перекрытия, сантехнику (трубы), то простоит еще столько же...


 готов купить такие кирпичи, кто имеет прошу предлагать))))

----------


## Чтобы ВСЕ

> Получается, заколдованный круг. Те, кто дают разрешение на застройку, предоставят все документы с печатями, что там строить можно (и никакой суд не докажет обратное - уж будьте уверены!!!). Те, кто строят, скажут - все технологии соблюдены, вот вам документики всего технологического процесса и разрешения на строительство. Те, кто продает квартиры, скажут - строители чего-то напортачили... И люди, покупая за бешеные деньги квадратные метры, останутся у разбитого корыта (хотя, я думаю, что у тех людей, которые покупают квартиры в таких домах, есть много корыт, и что проку в том, что одно у них разбилось?). Выход один - не покупать там квартиры (не будет спроса - умрет предложение). Но ведь наши нувориши хотят как на Лазурном берегу - выйти с утра на балкон и пить кофе с видом на море... Бардак...


 Приятно слышать что хоть нувориши у нас есть приличные. Есть все таки чем гордиться)) И желания у них оказывается нормальные, утро балкон кофе. Лазурный берег. А мы на них воры да воры)))

----------


## Чтобы ВСЕ

> Сегодня спуск к морю из переулка Азарова заставлен самосвалами.
> Саму дорогу расширяют. К чему бы это? Только не говорите, что для удобства одесситов и многочисленных туристов к пляжному сезону


 Здесь идет под видом наведения порядка и устройства очень приличной парковой зоны, которая действительно будет сдела,  ведутся работы по укреплению склонов для частных домов построенных выше. Кстати кто видел проект посадки на склонах многоэтажек, напротив этих домов никаких высотных зданий не проектируется. Они закрывать будут вид. А парк в последующем видимо будет использоваться для прогулок жильцами коттеджей. Красиво жить не запретишь.

----------


## Олег.Л

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1026788.html
---------
Очередное доказательство в абсолютной некомпетентности,уродливости и алчности властей.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Интересно, с началом курортного сезона толпы отдыхающих, наверное, покорно стерпят КАМАЗы и строительство... Или как?

Немного оффтопа.




> Сообщение от Verooona  
> Например, район 4-й Фонтана, военное училище (и там же военный городок, рядом с шанхаем). Гвозди в стены не лезут, даже победитовое сверло ломается... (а стены-то не бетонные, а кирпичные...) Старожилы рассказывали (дом 1902 года постройки), что когда мешали раствор для кладки, в него вбивали яичные желтки!!! Кирпичи - на каждом клеймо владельца кирпичного завода: "БЛАНКЪ" (производитель отвечал за качество своей продукции, т.е. если вдруг возникли бы претензии, сразу знали, кому их предъявлять - г-ну Бланку, а не смене№1), когда гасили известь, вырыли огромную яму, загасили водой и сверху бросили ТУШУ КОРОВЫ. До тех пор, пока туша не растворилась, известь в работу не брали. Вот это технологии!!! Дому уже 106 лет, если вот еще поменять перекрытия, сантехнику (трубы), то простоит еще столько же...


 Такие кирпичи?

В одном из старых кирпичных домов на ул. Артиллерийской (как раз рядом с корпусами артучилища) я два раза успешно просверливал кирпичные стены толщиной в метр.

----------


## Verooona

> Такие кирпичи?
> 
> В одном из старых кирпичных домов на ул. Артиллерийской (как раз рядом с корпусами артучилища) я два раза успешно просверливал кирпичные стены толщиной в метр.


 Нет, на "наших" - только клеймо "БЛАНКЪ". Может, разные года постройки... Артучилище было построено, по-моему, на 4 года позже, в 1906 (если я ничего не путаю). За это время г-н Бланк, по-видимому, нашел себе партнера по фамилии Дулицкий... (Я имела в виду военный городок, расположенный в районе 4-й Фонтана.)

----------


## coder_ak

> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1026788.html
> ---------
> Очередное доказательство в абсолютной некомпетентности,уродливости и алчности властей.


 Проффессор - лопух.
Надоели уже стоны по якобы исчезнувших микроорганизмах. Где были эти профессора раньше? Что-ж они молчали?

*MOD за хамство в виде оскорбления упомянутого в статье (ссылка) специалиста-эколога.*

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Профессоров не спрашивали. Их просто поставили перед фактом, и им осталось только высказываться пост-фактум. 




> Надоели уже стоны по якобы исчезнувших микроорганизмах.


  Вы считаете, что микроорганизмы не исчезли, а специалист в своей области неправ? Если да, то докажите.

----------


## coder_ak

У нас презумпция невиновности, пусть профессор докажет, что исчезли.
Есть цифры прошлого года и нынешней весны? Исследования?

----------


## Jorjic

> Надоели уже стоны по якобы исчезнувших микроорганизмах. Где были эти профессора *раньше*? Что-ж они молчали?


 Раньше чего? Вы знали о намывке пляжей до того, как она началась? Очень сложно что-то говорить, когда тебя не спрашивают и не слушают.
И находимся мы все (как и эти профессора) примерно в одном и том же пикантном месте, только не все это осознают.

----------


## Олег.Л

coder ak
--------
как правильно отметил кто-то в комментах к ссылке,видимо для тебя все эти крабы,мидии и т.д. вещи виртуальные,вроде как они где-то есть ,но абсолютно не волнуют,а очень зря,так как роль мидий в постоянной очистке воды просто огромна,и те десятки людей ,которые травятся мидиями жареными на листах железа,лишнее доказательство тому,сколько ядовитого фильтрата оседает в мидиях.
==================================
Jorjic
Абсолютно верно,только "место" не пикантное ,а жопа называется -))
Опять же "отцов" горсоветовских эти вещи не волнуют,но экологи просто обязаны написать открытое обращение на эту тему,которое как минимум можно было бы подшить к делу гурвицеобразных,так как по сути имеет место экологическое преступление.

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, а власти скрывают? Был тендер на эту операцию, в котором, в том числе и наша какеётам контора участвовала. Т.е. это не под покровом ночи, тайно, Гурвиц совочком песка на пляжи насыпал.

*Олег.Л*, насыпанием песка были уничтожены *все* мидии, бычки и прочие в Чёрном море?
Почему 40 лет назад этих экологов не волновало насыпание? Почему 40 лет они не били тревогу про вред волнорезов? А как только было сделано что-то полезное, так все сразу вылезли с порицанием?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Есть тема про пляжи. Поэтому дальнейшее обсуждение песка, мидий, крабов и т.п. в этой теме - оффтоп.

----------


## Олег.Л

заканчиваю
----
coder ak
--------
1 была повреждена экосистема грирорьевской банки(откуда брали)
2. все пляжи,засыпанные до волнореза с каменистой экосистемой, так как камни -источник жизни в море(как это не смешно звучит)
3.последний раз песок сыпали в далекие советские времена,достаточно сравнить отличный желтый песок(от которого так и несет позитивом) на незасыпанном собачьем пляже(слава Богу,что его не тронули) и эту серую лабуду.Именно поэтому 40 лет этот вопрос не подымался.
---
Это ты называешь полезным делом ??? Окстись!
Полезные дела делаются не так -)))
Так еще не делали ,поэтому не знали результата.О всем Черном море речи не идет.

----------


## Ohhn

реконструкцию санатория «Россия» на Французском бульваре

----------


## coder_ak

Больницу построят. Разве это плохо?
Надо бы кросспост в "хорошие городские новости" сделать.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Что-то непонятно, что там планируется соорудить кроме больницы  скорой помощи? Это же самое интересное, да?

----------


## coder_ak

А какая, собственно разница? Больница, переданная городу, т.е. приносящая деньги в городской бюджет, что еще надо?

----------


## Ginger

Тут уже выкладывали урлу - будет кардиоцентр между оздоровительными аппартаментами.

----------


## Олег.Л

> А какая, собственно разница? Больница, переданная городу, т.е. приносящая деньги в городской бюджет, что еще надо?


  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Больница, переданная городу - это хорошо. Вот только денег в бюджет она приносить не будет по определению. 

А вот пассаж про реконструкцию Французского бульвара от Пионерской до спуска к морю - это явно для облегчения строительства высотки на берегу.

----------


## Ohhn

люди желающие и способные думать, понимают ценность земли в том месте (которая там уже давно да же не 100 000 U$D за 1 сотку, а гораздо более), какой наивный чукоцкий мальчик думает что курвиц её решил оставить жителям  
так же очевидно НАЗВАНИЕ данного документа: *разрешение на реконструкцию санатория «Россия» на Французском бульваре*, а не открытие больницы и тп.

интересно, кто то видел живем хоть раз *больничный корпус на ХХ 000 квадратный метров*? минимальная стоимость только одного объекта там 30 млн. долларов. Может Интасана расширяется? чего тогда не на Слободке или Еврейской больници? Апартаменты "для реабилитации" -старая схема , попросту частные отели на прибрежном участке -сколько там гектар?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Ну нету просто слов. Ну обязательно найдется парочка малахольных, которые готовы любое откровенное жлобство властей, шитое белыми нитками, разъяснить как заботу о горожанах. 
Земли сан Россия - это огромная площадь. Кардиоцентр просто  потеряется среди высоток, которые будут построены и проданы.

----------


## Буджак

Справедливости ради замечу, что кардиоцентр в Москве в районе минского направления МКАД знаимет такую же площадь, если не большую.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Слепому ясно, что в действительности давно уже подготавливаемую территорю санатория Россия просто банально застроят крутонавороченными домикими этажей эдак по 24. Кардиоцентр окажется поликлиникой кабинетиков на 10.
А как там шикарно можно было погулять с детьми или внучатами!

----------


## coder_ak

На тему кардиоцентра: http://vo.od.ua/article/7903

А детская больница (если я не ошибаюсь, а может там и еще что-то есть), построенная на Даче Ковалевского, тоже стала жильём? Или всё таки работает?
Ваши догадки насчёт спуска, денег, отсутствия прибыли имеют какую то почву? или так, для красного словца?
И попрошу меня не оскорблять.

----------


## Ohhn

> Справедливости ради замечу, что кардиоцентр в Москве в районе минского направления МКАД знаимет такую же площадь, если не большую.


 этот тот куда люди ездят со всего СНГ? это где "...трудятся около 1,5 тысяч сотрудников, из них около 500 научных сотрудников, представляющих разные специальности, в том числе 4 члена Российской Академии наук, 8 членов Российской Академии медицинских наук, 63 доктора наук, в т.ч. 27 профессоров, и около 250 кандидатов наук."




> в районе минского направления МКАД


 это по нашим масштабам за Фрунзе, ул.Грушевского/Братьев Ачкановых или р-н Слабодки?

----------


## Буджак

Кардиоцентр - дело хорошее, иначе не пришлось бы другу свою маму в Москву возить на операцию, да и стоило это дофига. Но почему кардиоцентр нужно строить на территории санатория??? Где, как правильно заметил Тихон Петрович, 



> шикарно можно было погулять с детьми или внучатами!


 Теперь это все будет в прошлом. Насчет внуков думать рано, но вот со следующим ребенком, боюсь, не погуляю там больше... Разве только газом выхлопным подышать где-нибудь.

----------


## Буджак

> этот тот куда люди ездят со всего СНГ? это где "...трудятся около 1,5 тысяч сотрудников, из них около 500 научных сотрудников, представляющих разные специальности, в том числе 4 члена Российской Академии наук, 8 членов Российской Академии медицинских наук, 63 доктора наук, в т.ч. 27 профессоров, и около 250 кандидатов наук."


 Этого я не знаю. Но центр огромный, я там навещал пациента, потому могу судить. Кстати, операцию сдлеали замечательно, здоровье восстановилось. Насчет СНГ - это да. 



> это по нашим масштабам за Фрунзе, ул.Грушевского/Братьев Ачкановых или р-н Слабодки?


 Вы спутали Рязанку с Минкой. Это что-то типа нашей 411 батареи. А в районе "Золотой мили", чему соответствуют наши склоны, естетсвенно, никто такого там строить не будет. И еще надо помнить, что центр был построен еще при коммунистах, когда этот район еще не был таким престижным.

----------


## coder_ak

*Буджак*, наверное потому, что больным тоже надо дышать свежим воздухом, а не не, как тут сказано выше, в район Грушевского, ближе к цементному заводу.
Кстати, почему вы считаете, что там нельзя будет гулять?
Почему вообще посторонних пускают сейчас на территорию санатория Россия?
А не лучше ли погулять в рядом расположенном ботаническом саду?

----------


## Буджак

Во-первых, и до Ботсада дойдет очередь, а во-вторых, приморские склоны должны быть доступны для всех одесситов, а не только для больных, которые лечатся в стационаре. А во-вторых, радетелям чистого воздуха для больных можно вспомнить о тубдиспансере возле Парка Шевченко. Что там будет???

----------


## Destin

> *Буджак*, наверное потому, что больным тоже надо дышать свежим воздухом, а не не, как тут сказано выше, в район Грушевского, ближе к цементному заводу.
> Кстати, почему вы считаете, что там нельзя будет гулять?
> Почему вообще посторонних пускают сейчас на территорию санатория Россия?
> А не лучше ли погулять в рядом расположенном ботаническом саду?


 "...прогулки в Ботаническом саду, который граничит с комплексом, станут для будущих владельцев апартаментов приятным и одновременно полезным для здоровья проведением досуга "

Выдержка из веб-сайта:  http://www.hi-raise.com/healthcenter2.html  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Никто не спорит о необходимости постройки современного кардиоцентра. Но вот почему-то все очень обеспокоены тем, что постройка кардиоцентра может стать прикрытием для очередного деребана городской земли, то есть земли, принадлежащей всем горожанам без исключения.

----------


## coder_ak

Санаторий Россия расположен на склонах? Это что то новое!
Про недоступность откуда информация?
Возле парка разве? На Белинского, ЕМНИП. Что с ним не знаю, слышал, что хотят его выносить подальше от Одессы.

А вот насчёт Ботсада, очень как то мало информации о нём. Когда можно посещать и т.д. К сожалению я там ни разу не был (

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Собственно, склоны под санаторием Россия больше напоминают обрывы. Но не стоит забывать, что именно в конце спуска с Французского бульвара сейчас вовсю строят высотку, причем против воли одесситов (это было очень четко прослежено среди гуляющих на Трассе Здоровья). 

Застройка территории санатория Россия - это минус энное количество деревьев, это минус энный объем кислорода в загазованном городе, это постоянное движение строительной техники в рекреационной зоне, в зеленых легких Одессы. Кроме того, застройка этой территории означает, что у одесситов просто отберут их землю без их согласия.

По моему глубочайшему убеждению, вопрос о застройке склонов и всей территории от Французского бульвара к морю надо выносить на общегородской референдум.

----------


## job2001

> Санаторий Россия расположен на склонах? Это что то новое!
> Про недоступность откуда информация?
> Возле парка разве? На Белинского, ЕМНИП. Что с ним не знаю, слышал, что хотят его выносить подальше от Одессы.
> 
> А вот насчёт Ботсада, очень как то мало информации о нём. Когда можно посещать и т.д. К сожалению я там ни разу не был (


 на нем объявление - посещение группами в 10 12 14 и 16 часов по предварительной записи с экскурсоводом

----------


## coder_ak

*Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*, я, конечно, не большой специалист по соцопросам, но гуляющие по трассе здоровья не выражают мнение всех одесситов.

Модная фишка - референдум. По вопросу строительства каждого гаража тоже будем референдумы проводить? 
И что конкретно отберут?

----------


## coder_ak

> на нем объявление - посещение группами в 10 12 14 и 16 часов по предварительной записи с экскурсоводом


 Мда, не умеют у нас бизнес делать ( Нет что бы просто деньги за вход и гуляй, наслаждайся природой. 
Разок на экскурсию сходил бы, но не постоянно же!

----------


## Reanimator72

И шо ж там классного гулять по санаторию "Россия" с детьми...ужас...причем уже лет 15...а высотки построят  и продадут...на вырученные деньги и построят кардиоцентр...или вы думали он с неба упадет?это давно по телеку рассказывали уже

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мнение отдыхающих очень даже весомо. Это мнение тех людей, которым нужна Трасса Здоровья, нужен парк на склонах. И не стоит сравнивать один маленький гараж с вопросом первостепенной важности в жизни города.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Кардиоцентр это конечно предлог! У нас уже есть один, в парке Шевченко, там же детская больница и районная поликлиника, хорошая территория на которой примостился домик этажей этак в 16. Что мешает властям там сделать современный медицинский центр? Там же, недалеко, разрушается роддом №6, тоже не вижу трогательной заботы властей, кстати, роддом был для будущих матерей с сердечными патологиями.

----------


## BURN

Да, роддом искренне жаль, он стал жертвой мерседесу. Я сам, кстати, в нем был рожден...(
---
Извиняюсь за оффтоп, но на листовке, по поводу которой я пишу, указан адрес этого топика. А пишу я по поводу объявления с изображением Дюка, который взывает: "Одессит! Не будь равнодушным к застройке склонов". Так вот, мне бы макет этой листовки с целью дописания адреса идейного сайта (с ссылкой на этот топик, естественно), и дальнейшего распространения. Автор, или просто счастливый обладатель, скиньте пожалуйста макет в.dос'е или просто картинкой на mail[аt]albert.od.ua. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Pinky

Ищи в этом топике, есть варианты!

----------


## BURN

Я бы с удовольствием, но с мобильного не очень удобно 109 страниц просматривать...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

[QUOTE=Destin;2635060]"...прогулки в Ботаническом саду, который граничит с комплексом, станут для будущих владельцев апартаментов приятным и одновременно полезным для здоровья проведением досуга "

Напомню, что ботсад - научное подразделение Одесского университета, а не парк для прогулок. И режим пользования там не подходит для "проведения досуга". А экскурсии с целью просвещения населения проходят по специальным маршрутам, чтобы посетителям было интересно и не сильно мешало  специфичесокй деятельности, включающей поддержание и уход за  коллекцией, интродукцию, разведение растений и еще много чего....

----------


## rosst

[QUOTE=Ter-Petrosyan;2636869]


> "...прогулки в Ботаническом саду, который граничит с комплексом, станут для будущих владельцев апартаментов приятным и одновременно полезным для здоровья проведением досуга "
> 
> Напомню, что ботсад - научное подразделение Одесского университета, а не парк для прогулок. И режим пользования там не подходит для "проведения досуга". А экскурсии с целью просвещения населения проходят по специальным маршрутам, чтобы посетителям было интересно и не сильно мешало  специфичесокй деятельности, включающей поддержание и уход за  коллекцией, интродукцию, разведение растений и еще много чего....


 сорри за офтоп, но если уж на то пошло..

Ну, в Киеве тоже есть отличный ботанический сад.. был пару недель назад - спокойно зашли, погуляли.. никаких сборов денег, никаких препятствий - никто не мешает проводить научную деятельность.. иногда попадались прогуливающиеся охранники. Не пойму почему так в Одессе не может быть.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

[QUOTE=rosst;2637905]


> сорри за офтоп, но если уж на то пошло..
> 
> Ну, в Киеве тоже есть отличный ботанический сад.. был пару недель назад - спокойно зашли, погуляли.. никаких сборов денег, никаких препятствий - никто не мешает проводить научную деятельность.. иногда попадались прогуливающиеся охранники. Не пойму почему так в Одессе не может быть.


 Я против вандализма и воровства, но не против охранников.  Была бы нормальная охрана -  не было бы существенных проблем

----------


## BURN

> Застройщиками были даже наложены аресты на квартиры "предводителей" инициативной группы.


 Ой как мне это знакомо... Вот например на нашу квартиру застройщица наложила арест судом еще в сентябре прошлого года, не уведомили (хотя *обязаны* были), да и подпись фальшивая. Спасибо судье Никитиной, самой гуманной судье в мире!

----------


## rosst

[QUOTE=Ter-Petrosyan;2638084]


> Я против вандализма и воровства, но не против охранников.  Была бы нормальная охрана -  не было бы существенных проблем


 Категорично поддерживаю, но чтобы не было воровства и вандализма, это нужны не охранники (и не закрытый сад), а изменение менталитета граждан нашей страны. Надо любить и ценить то что имеем. Киев, кстати чище сам по себе, а не только потому, что его убирают. Там даже сорить как-то неудобно. Но, хотелось бы, чтобы такое замечательное место, как Одесский ботанический сад, было доступно для всех наших горожан.

То же самое со склонами - неужели для того, чтобы делать что то новое, необходимо уничтожить всё старое? Чем нынешняя власть лучше большевиков (которых так осуждает), взрывавших древние монастыри и святыни? Неужели всех уроков истории для нас мало.. Не могу понять.

----------


## BURN

История действительно ничему не учит. Вспомить хотя бы времена строительства Центрального стадиона в парке Шевченко. Он ведь стоит без какого-либо фундамента, и табло не закопано, а стоит на плите и укреплено растяжками. Все потому что архитекторы вспомнили и доказали следующее: во времена чумы в нашем городе, в карантинной гавани находились две башни - карантинная и покойницкая. Об их назначении судим из названия. И когда последняя, находившаяся как раз в районе стадиона, переполнилась чумными умершими, коих, естественно было больше, то трупы стали просто выбрасывать в парк в немалом радиусе. *Вдумайтесь*! Рыть там нельзя ни в коем случае! Иначе доробыло на территории Зеленого театра станет черной страницей в истории города.

----------


## coder_ak

*BURN*, у тебя есть какая то информация по этому поводу? или это очередной вброс наших доблестных журналистов?

----------


## Лысый0

> *BURN*, у тебя есть какая то информация по этому поводу? или это очередной вброс наших доблестных журналистов?


 По памяти - найдите план Одессы второй половины 19 века (у меня он есть, но долго копаться). На нём (по современным ориентирам между памятником Неизвестному матросу и стадионом) обозначено "Чумное кладбище" Учите матчасть :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

План, кстати, и его конкретные фрагменты выкладывались тут на форуме.

----------


## Скрытик

Истины ради замечу что чумное кладбище было таки не под стадионом, а как раз в районе могилы Неизвестному матросу.

----------


## BURN

Я считаю что архитекторам, которые не стали разрывать котлован во время постройки стадиона, было виднее. Как ни как, они по времени были ближе к тем событиям минимум на пол столетия чем мы.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я считаю что архитекторам, которые не стали разрывать котлован во время постройки стадиона, было виднее. Как ни как, они по времени были ближе к тем событиям минимум на пол столетия чем мы.


 Поверь, эти документы доступны и нынешним строителям. Бабки, конечно решают многое но не все. Думаю самоубийцам деньги не нужны...

----------


## Reanimator72

> История действительно ничему не учит. Вспомить хотя бы времена строительства Центрального стадиона в парке Шевченко. Он ведь стоит без какого-либо фундамента, и табло не закопано, а стоит на плите и укреплено растяжками. Все потому что архитекторы вспомнили и доказали следующее: во времена чумы в нашем городе, в карантинной гавани находились две башни - карантинная и покойницкая. Об их назначении судим из названия. И когда последняя, находившаяся как раз в районе стадиона, переполнилась чумными умершими, коих, естественно было больше, то трупы стали просто выбрасывать в парк в немалом радиусе. *Вдумайтесь*! Рыть там нельзя ни в коем случае! Иначе доробыло на территории Зеленого театра станет черной страницей в истории города.


 ну не перестаю удивляться паникерам...то гранит воруют, то брусчатку, теперь чума уже появилась...даже тяжело представить что воспаленные мозги выкинуть еще...грустно...хоть бы набрали в поиске "устойчивость возбудителя чумы" и получили бы ответ
 - Устойчивость возбудителя чумы вне организма к воздействию факторов среды неравнозначна. Понижение температуры увеличивает сроки выживания бактерий, на пищевых продуктах и предметах обихода они сохраняются до 3 мес, в гное бубонов - 40 дней, в крови и мокроте - 1 мес и более. При температуре 55 °С они погибают через 10-15 мин, при 100 °С - спустя несколько секунд. Обычные дезинфекционные средства в рабочих концентрациях (сулема 1 : 1000, 3-5 % раствор лизола, 3 % раствор карболовой кислоты, 10 % раствор известкового молока), антибиотики (стрептомицин, тетрациклин, левомицетин) оказывают губительное действие на палочку чумы. Бактерии чумы образуют эндо- и экзотоксин, содержат до 20 антигенов.

но это слишком тяжелое действие для многих индивидуумов...лучше запустить слух...тьфу как противно...

----------


## BURN

Почему же, я ознакомился с вышецитировавшимся источником.



> Понижение температуры увеличивает сроки выживания бактерий. ... При температуре 55 °С они погибают через 10-15 мин, при 100 °С - спустя несколько секунд.


 Согласись, под законсервированным слоем земли не так жарко. Ну а если ты считаешь что, к примеру, Чумку, в которой между прочим еще золото осталось, не раскапывают (даже марадеры) только лишь по своей дурости, то я сомневаюсь в твоей адекватности. Пусть существует процент что бактерии-возбудители померли, пусть этих процентов много, но чумная могила - это то, к чему не допустимо прикасаться.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Да, действительно противно! Это в наших традициях разгромить кладбище и в лучшем случае разбить парк ( как это было с 1 христианским и еврейским), а в худшем построить дома или стадион. И чума здесь совершенно не помеха.

----------


## BURN

Наверное пора прекращать с темой чумы в парке, ибо к склонам она имеет не самое прямое отношение...

----------


## sash17

Ну, обыватели-неспециалисты. Бывает. Зато свое мнение имеют. Не всегда верное, но, зато, свое. Еще часть из нас потом гордо говорит, что, мол, мы университетов не кончали. Зато имеем мнение. И действительно - то на кладбище деревья все вырубили и оградку повалили. Присмотрелись - обрубали лишнее, а оградку починили и, даже плитка переложена. То деревья НЕфруктовые украли, вроде бы. Наверное, чтобы возле горсовета посадить?  Потом читаем - именно в этом месте надо на 2 м бульвар расширить, а деревья осенью новые посадят, чтоб ансамбль сохранить.
То придумали, что 5-й трамвай враг украдет с Французского бульвара. 
Смотрю в транспортную схему города на 2009-12 г. - трамвай - на месте. А бульвар - частично таки шире и еще парк возле него вместо нескольких развалюх.
Оно свойственно НЕУВЕРЕННЫМ в себе людям паниковать по любому поводу.
Выделили етим "миханикам" аж 10 гектаров склонов ТОЛЬКО на берегоукрепление, восстановление трассы Здоровье и создание парка на нижней террасе склонов - тоже плохо!
Больницу, даже ДВЕ больницы вместо старого санатория Россия - тоже ведь вредно!
Бывает...

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, обыватели-неспециалисты. Бывает. Зато свое мнение имеют. Не всегда верное, но, зато, свое. Еще часть из нас потом гордо говорит, что, мол, мы университетов не кончали. Зато имеем мнение. И действительно - то на кладбище деревья все вырубили и оградку повалили. Присмотрелись - обрубали лишнее, а оградку починили и, даже плитка переложена. То деревья НЕфруктовые украли, вроде бы. Наверное, чтобы возле горсовета посадить?  Потом читаем - именно в этом месте надо на 2 м бульвар расширить, а деревья осенью новые посадят, чтоб ансамбль сохранить.
> То придумали, что 5-й трамвай враг украдет с Французского бульвара. 
> Смотрю в транспортную схему города на 2009-12 г. - трамвай - на месте. А бульвар - частично таки шире и еще парк возле него вместо нескольких развалюх.
> Оно свойственно НЕУВЕРЕННЫМ в себе людям паниковать по любому поводу.
> Выделили етим "миханикам" аж 10 гектаров склонов ТОЛЬКО на берегоукрепление, восстановление трассы Здоровье и создание парка на нижней террасе склонов - тоже плохо!
> Больницу, даже ДВЕ больницы вместо старого санатория Россия - тоже ведь вредно!
> Бывает...


 Молодец!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Бывает и такое... Чаще, чем хотелось бы. Еще бы понять - откуда.

----------


## -Ariadna-

А обыватели-специалисты, свое мнение не только имеют, но и воплощают в жизнь.

----------


## coder_ak

> По памяти - найдите план Одессы второй половины 19 века


 Есть у меня такой план, поизучаю.




> Я считаю что архитекторам, которые не стали разрывать котлован во время постройки стадиона, было виднее. Как ни как, они по времени были ближе к тем событиям минимум на пол столетия чем мы.


 У меня вопрос ко всем паникёрам. Вы вообще хоть раз были на стадионе?
Случайно не заметили, что он всесь построен в яме. Т.е. уже всё разрыто до вас. А реконструкция не включает в себя углубление.

----------


## BURN

Ха! Улыбнуло. А действительно, зачем нам деревья? И парк с этой трассой, зачем? Не нужны нам, настоящим одесситам (из Молдовы и подобн.) все эти санатории и родные и полюбившиеся каким-то кликушам спуски к морю. Надо, таки да, надо верить что в закатанные давече в асфальт участки может быть когда нибудь посадят деревья. Ага, да, еще рядом золотую монету посадите и в ямку проглагольте крекс-фекс-пекс (или как там было?)... Надо дружно верить в гипотетическую больницу и жертвовать ей земли у моря, не спросив у тех, кто этой землей, по сути, владеет на правах общественности... Обращаюсь *2* пред-предыдущие ораторы: если так сильно спичит больница, то на слободке есть каждому на вкус и цвет. Ау, одесситы, знаем где Слободка? Кстати, там и все тот же кардиоцентр можно было бы построить, ведь район-то со сформировавшейся медицинской инфраструктурой... Другой вопрос что целевая аудитория не захочет покупать в этом районе идущие в бонус к кардиоцентру 24 этажа "аппартаментов"... А, какое слово, это же 


> не просто парикмахтерская, это же очень и очень!


  Интеллигенция... С явными признаками слабого интеллекта...

Да, друзья, я паникер, убейте меня! Я паникую потому что на моих глазах распродают мой город, в котором я вырос. У меня набегают слезы когда я слышу "Моя Одесса" Шуфутинского. Вам знакомо это чувство? Я не из тех, кто удерет при первой подвернувшейся возможности за бугор, мне *здесь* жить, здесь жить и моим детям. Я хочу чтобы они гордились своей Родиной вплоть до строчки в пасспорте - "рожден: Одесса". Я против построения инфраструктуры для так называемых "гостей нашего города", которые если и оставляют здесь свои деньги, их успешно разворовывает горголова и расплодившиеся замы горголовы. Что точно оседает, так это мусор, которым "гости нашего города" наш город кормить не устанут.
На какую схему, *sаsh17*, ты смотрел? А черта зеленого ты на ней там рядом с трамваем не увидел? Если обещают не сносить, то снесут, так всегда. И кто такие мы, которые университетов не кончали? Нам тут их как раз кончать, в этом городе, в котором тем не место, кто его так ненавидит!

----------


## sash17

> ... целевая аудитория не захочет покупать в этом районе идущие в бонус к кардиоцентру 24 этажа аппартаментов... 
> Да, друзья, я паникер, убейте меня! Я паникую потому что на моих глазах распродают мой город, в котором я вырос. У меня набегают слезы когда я слышу "Моя Одесса" Шуфутинского. Вам знакомо это чувство?


 1. Там не будет 24 этажа. Волноваться - не надо. Всего 14 "с понижением" предварительно запланировано. И то - пока не факт. Ибо нет пока разрешения на проектирование етого "чуда". И - вряд ли будет. 

2. Никто НИЧЕГО не распродает. Любой земельный участок, хоть 10 раз преходящий от одного владельца к другому остается Одесским. Таких "покупок-продаж" в городе ежедневно несколько десятков. Никто Одесскую землицу "за бугор" не вывезет. Оно что - стало кому-то хуже, что гостиницу Лондонскую купил Имярек1, Одессаоблэнерго (с многими ГЕКТАРАМИ земли) купил Имярек2, а у кафе Фанкони теперь хозяин не Фанкони, а Имярек3 ? 
Это все было, есть и  останется Одесским. Не надо паники. Никто никуда не увезет ни 5-й трамвай, ни 18-й, ни Аркадию, ни пляж Ланжерон.

3. Эмигрантские "Одесские песни" слышу с 1971. С первой волны отъезда. Но мне ближе Владимир Семенович. На Одесских концертах которого бывал, а на спектакли на Таганку с ним в главной роли выстаивал ночами еще в 70-е прошлого века.

4. Одессит. В поколении больше 4-го. Моему прапрадеду принадлежал дом, что на углу Екатерининской и Пантелеймоновской. Сам  долго жил сперва на Успенской угол Ришельевской, потом на Ольгиевской угол Коблевской. Еще когда там 23-й трамвай ходил мальчишкой цеплялся за подножки и ездил "на колбасе".
----------

За те 50 лет, что я вижу Одессу, она похорошела весьма и весьма. Особенно - за последние 10-15 лет. Не знаю - благодаря или вопреки горвластям. 
При мне сносились гадюшные базарчики на 7-й, 10-й и 16-й Фонтана. При мне стали пешеходными Приморский бульвар и Дерибасовская. При мне реконструирована из тропинки в магистраль ул. Краснова. При мне строились Черемушки, Таирова и Котовского. При мне из канавы появилась Балковская.  При мне из крутых обрывов появилась трасса Здоровье, а пляжи  из узкой полосы острой гальки превратились в  широкие песчаные. 

Одесса будет хорошеть и впредь.
Появятся новые высотки вместо вросших в землю хибар, появятся нормальные парки и скверы вместо оставшихся в центре города лысых обрывистых склонов. Реконструируются районы с доживающими свои 50-60 лет хрущевскими 5-этажками. Будет и скоростной частично подземный трамвай с Котовского и новые троллейбусные линии. Будет все это потому, что это  -* выгодно всем одесситам*.
Как бы не скрипели зубами злопыхатели...

----------


## BURN

И ни дай Бог исчезнет достаточно известный и популярный 5-й трамвайный маршрут, ведь одесский трамвай - это тоже своего рода достопримечательность. Его открытие торжественно описывали в книгах, из-за него Большефонтанскую дорогу назвали Люстдорфской и в обиходе появилось такое понятие как "станции", в частности и Большого Фонтана. Я люблю одесский трамвай. Для меня проехаться на 5-м у окна к университету по утопающему в зелени бульвару - удовольствие, а КТМ, МТВ-82, РВЗ-6 и "вагон номер 424" - не бессмысленный набор букв. Или по вашему лучше добавить взамен две полосы, которые сразу же полностью оккупируют припаркованные машины?

----------


## BURN

*sash17*, даже 14 этажей в рекреационной зоне - ни в одно место, ни в красную армию. Если на Ваших глазах строилось полгорода, почему же Вы до сих пор благодаря полученной базе знаний не уяснили что этот "не волнуйтесь" сползет вместе с аппартаментами и "кардиобольными", живущими в них, тупо в море, по пути треща по швам. Как это сейчас делают - Вы удивитесь - Белый парус, так пафосно отпущенный напрызволяще (в плаванье) и Мерседес, скромно возвышающийся над заброшенным 6-м роддомом. Похоже Вы только на колбасе и катались, что не набрались знаний (не утверждаю, объективно прошу прощения если не нрав) чтобы понять, что все, построенное на склонах вопреки рекомендациям архитекторов, которые в разы грамотнее в этом вопросе чем мы с Вами, обречено? И подземный трамвай нам будет, и 


> какава с чаем


 . Какой трамвай? Под городом пустоты! А метро-то ведь строили, да вот правда недостроили. Да, отчасти из-за олимпиады 80-го, но ведь этим не дебилы занимались. И правильно они сказали что масштабная подземка Одессе противопоказана. Разве что небольшие участки... Но толку, там, где самый напряг, строить как раз нельзя...

----------


## sash17

Одесса. Генеральный план 2008. Фрагмент схемы пассажирского транспорта 
от парка Шевченко (справа) до 11-й станции Фонтана (слева).

Нижняя красная линия - маршрут 5-го трамвая. Верхняя - 17/18-го трамвая.
Как видно - оба трамвайных маршрута Генеральный план не затрагивает.
Фиолетовый пунктир - не более, чем планировочное предложение скоростной рельсовой подземки/надземки или автобусного экспресс-маршрута "Куликово поле - 7-я ст. Б.Фонтана".  

 

А что - эта 20-этажка, что видна справа от Дюка уже куда-то сползает?
Она принята в эксплуатацию в 2001-м году.

Примечание. 



> Сообщение от BURN
> Похоже Вы только на колбасе и катались, что не набрались знаний (не утверждаю, объективно прошу прощения если не нрав) чтобы понять, что все, построенное на склонах вопреки рекомендациям архитекторов, которые в разы грамотнее в этом вопросе чем мы с Вами, обречено?


 Насчет моих знаний - их - немного - всего-то членкорр и руководитель проектного института. 
Насчет рекомендаций архитекторов - именно по их мнению, в т.ч. по мнению большинства Одесских градостроителей и нужно спланировать и  застроить *пустующие участки склонов*, а террасы склонов превратить из редких дорожек в нормальные парки. 
Нагрузка на нижние (возле пляжа) террасы склонов предотвратит оползание верхних террас...

----------


## Олег.Л

sash17
А что - эта 20-этажка, что видна справа от Дюка уже куда-то сползает?
Она принята в эксплуатацию в 2001-м году.
-----------------

Зачем она там вообще? Более невписывающегося в интерьер и придумать сложно,если то-же будет на склонах ....
--------
Нагрузка на нижние (возле пляжа) террасы склонов предотвратит оползание верхних террас...
-----------
Большое спасибо! А как же городские пляжи для одесситов и гостей города?

----------


## Pinky

Щас спою! (с) 




> 1. Там не будет 24 этажа. Волноваться - не надо. Всего 14 "с понижением" предварительно запланировано. И то - пока не факт. Ибо нет пока разрешения на проектирование етого "чуда". И - вряд ли будет.


 Святая простота прям!
смотрим сначала сюда а потом сюда
Продолжаем сохранять олимпийское спокойствие?




> А что - эта 20-этажка, что видна справа от Дюка уже куда-то сползает?


 Лучше-бы сползла...уже не раз говорено - тому, кто страдает близорукостью, панорама Одесского залива не нужна, ему достаточно лицезреть эту бело-голубую коробочку на весь экран.




> За те 50 лет, что я вижу Одессу, она похорошела весьма и весьма. Особенно - за последние 10-15 лет. Не знаю - благодаря или вопреки горвластям. 
> При мне сносились гадюшные базарчики на 7-й, 10-й и 16-й Фонтана. При мне стали пешеходными Приморский бульвар и Дерибасовская. При мне реконструирована из тропинки в магистраль ул. Краснова. При мне строились Черемушки, Таирова и Котовского. При мне из канавы появилась Балковская. При мне из крутых обрывов появилась трасса Здоровье, а пляжи из узкой полосы острой гальки превратились в широкие песчаные.


 Огласите весь список пажалуста, особенно за последнюю каденцию




> Никто НИЧЕГО не распродает. Любой земельный участок, хоть 10 раз преходящий от одного владельца к другому остается Одесским. Таких "покупок-продаж" в городе ежедневно несколько десятков. Никто Одесскую землицу "за бугор" не вывезет. Оно что - стало кому-то хуже, что гостиницу Лондонскую купил Имярек1, Одессаоблэнерго (с многими ГЕКТАРАМИ земли) купил Имярек2, а у кафе Фанкони теперь хозяин не Фанкони, а Имярек3 ? 
> Это все было, есть и останется Одесским. Не надо паники. Никто никуда не увезет ни 5-й трамвай, ни 18-й, ни Аркадию, ни пляж Ланжерон.


 Все зависит от кошелька покупателей, но можно ограничиться и простым забором с надписью "Прохода к морю нет"




> Одесса будет хорошеть и впредь.
> Появятся новые высотки вместо вросших в землю хибар, появятся нормальные парки и скверы вместо оставшихся в центре города лысых обрывистых склонов. Реконструируются районы с доживающими свои 50-60 лет хрущевскими 5-этажками. Будет и скоростной частично подземный трамвай с Котовского и новые троллейбусные линии. Будет все это потому, что это - выгодно всем одесситам.
> Как бы не скрипели зубами злопыхатели...


 "Тебе-бы не картины, начальник, тебе-бы книжки писать" (с)

----------


## Олег.Л

....Вот таких доверчивых и берет гурвиц голыми руками -))

----------


## -Ariadna-

Особенно умиляет "20-этажка которая видна справа от Дюка". По этой фразе сразу видно патриота нашего города! По-больше бы таких и желательно прямо на пляже, чтобы берег укрепить.

----------


## BURN

Ваша 20-ти этажка - шедевр дизайнерской импотенции, эталонное стекложелезобетонное гавно, погрузить бы этот беспомощный и бездарный провинциальный клинический бред вместе с такими патриотами и архитекторами и департировать вместе с Киваловым далеко в космос.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*попрошу слегка поохладить пыл*

----------


## sash17

Просто тут в многих читателей сложилось несколько обывательское представление об обычном "инженерном вопросе" - оползневой устойчивости береговых одесских склонов. Приведу мнение *всего двух специалистов.*

*В.Л.Глазырин*, заслуженный архитектор Украины, *академик архитектуры, профессор ОГАСА:
*"Предполагается система многоэтажных зданий, кровли которых придутся на отметку 30 метров ниже верхней береговой террасы, при этажности 18-20, с высотой этажа в 3,3 метра. Застройка займет пространство от переулка Кренкеля до канатной дороги «Посейдон», всего около 9 га. На остальной территории *запланирована разбивка парка*.
- Но какова будет технология строительства на оползневых склонах?

— Вдоль «трассы здоровья», — отвечает В. Л. Глазырин, — запланировано ввести в грунт шпунтовую систему — цепь укрепительных железобетонных свай сечением 1,2 метра, вбитых на расстоянии 1,5 метра друг от друга. Чем сильнее нагрузка на сваи, тем прочнее крепление: тем самым предотвращается сползание склона."

*Начальник управления инженерной защиты города* и развития побережья Одесского горсовета *Владимир СОКОЛОВ*:
"— Срок эксплуатации берегозащитных сооружений — 25 лет; одесским — 40. Штольни затоплены, пляжи вымываются: из 2,5 миллиона кубометров песка осталось около 0,5 млн. кубометров (в 2006 г.). Но склоны, вопреки опасениям, устойчивы: естественное сползание 3-5 см в год не является характеристикой неустойчивости. *Застроив среднюю террасу склона, мы укрепим тем самым застройку плато.* Предупредительные меры при строительстве: пробурить шурфы и установить буронабивные сваи сечением 1,25 метра, армированные, глубиной 35-37 метров, до твердых пород грунта. Свайное поле соединится общей стеной, другая же, подпорная бетонная, будет находиться в районе пляжа. *Нагруженная многоэтажными домами, такая система становится еще крепче.*

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Чем же думали советские инженеры, когда создавали склоны и потом даже не пытались на них что-либо строить?

----------


## sash17

Они думали головой.
И понимали необходимость первоочередного строительства нового массового жилья - Черемушек, Таирова, Котовского. Чтобы расселить Одесситов из подвалов, фанерных хибар, сараев и коммуналок.
40 лет назад были выполнены только первые две очереди берегоукрепительных работ - от порта до 16-й Фонтана. Это позволило предотвратить оползневые процессы в центральной части города и на Фонтане и стабилизировать ситуацию на 20-30 лет.
Теперь пришло время продолжать начатое. Продолжится берегоукрепление до Черноморки, а ситуация в оползневой зоне в центре города будет стабилизирована еще на 70-100 лет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

За последние 18 лет не проводилось фактически никакого обслуживания уже построенной берегоукрепительной системы, наоборот - она целенаправленно уничтожалась. Ярчайшее свидетельство этому - строительство частного жилого дома с фундаментом прямо на входной шахте подземной дренажной штольни - это в Лермонтовсчком переулке. 

Сейчас тоже есть необходимость скорейшего строительства массового и доступного жилья. Тем не менее, эта задача не решается, хотя может быть решена за счет гороских ресурсов.

Для стабилизации оползневой ситуации надо было всего лишь проводить систематическое обслуживание уже построенной берегоукрепительной системы и построить ее третью очередь. Вместо этого предлагается радикальное решение, полностью меняющее структуру берегоукрепления и служащее лишь одной задаче - сделать технически возможным строительство элитного жилья.

Фразы Глазырина о том, что на склонах надо разбить парк, не назовешь иначе. как фарсом. Пока Глазырин был главным архитектором, парк на склонах "Юбилейный" умирал в агонии,и он как должностное лицо несет определенную долю отвественности за это.. И если пройтись по склонам, то можно увидеть остатки аллей, фонтанов, скамеек, лестниц... И возродить парк можно не ценой строительства "элитного" жилья, а элементарными усилиями городских властей по наведениюб порядка - то есть выполнению ими своих непосредственных обязанностей.

----------


## sash17

Предложение есть. 
Взять, если есть, свой диплом строительной академии - желательная специальность - промышленное строительство (ПГС) или городское строительство и хозяйство ("Реконструкция и содержание городской застройки" или "Городской транспорт и пути соединений") и переходить работать в институт http://www.okp.com.ua/ , что на Терешковой, 15. 
Специализация - http://www.okp.com.ua/services/Default.aspx .

В частности, проектную  часть путепровода "Поездной" разрабатывали не "чужие дяди", а этот институт. Сейчас тематика работ института - "Берегозащитные и противооползневые мероприятия в городе и области". 

Как раз - четко по теме. Вполне серьезно. За дело Вы болеете вполне искренне. После собеседования дам рекомендацию Сергею Борисовичу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

К сожалению, я не строитель. Я историк.

----------


## sash17

Как историк, Вы прекрасно знакомы с доктриной гражданской обороны на случай 3-й мировой войны в период 50-70 гг. прошлого века.
С вот этой: 
"Главной задачей гражданской обороны является защита населения от оружия массового поражения.Решается эта задача путем рассредоточения рабочих и служащих и эвакуации населения в загородную зону, укрытием населения в защитных сооружениях и обеспечением его индивидуальными средствами защиты.
Учитывая территориальные особенности, рассредоточение рабочих и служащих и эвакуация населения из крупных городов в загородную зону признаны наиболее целесообразными и экономичными способами защиты населения от оружия массового поражения.
Рассредоточение- это организаванный вывоз (вывод) из крупных городов и размещение в загородной зоне рабочих и служащих предприятий и учереждений, продолжающих производственную деятельность в городе в военное время.
Рассредоточению также подлежат рабочие и служащие отдельно стоящих объектов народного хозяйства, представляющих определенную цель для ядерных ударов противника."
Именно поэтому были построены поселки Таирова и Котовского, порты Ильичевск и Южный и 40 послевоенных лет Одесса развивалась "не ввысь, а вширь". Теперь - имеем то, что имеем. 
Слава Богу, что наш любимый город, хотя и поздно, с 90-х годов прошлого века, с 40-летним опозданием, только-только начал НОРМАЛЬНО развиваться "вверх" и уплотнять существующую городскую застройку.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если мы сравним площадь Одессы и любого другогогорода-миллионника на Украине или в экс-СССР, то увидим, что Одесса - чуть ли не самый "уплотненный" город.

Строительство городов-спутников Ильичевска и Южного никак не связано с доктриной ГО в Третьей мировой. Это связано скорее с тем, что возможности для экстенсивного развития одесского порта исчерпали себя, а портовые мощности надо было развивать. Одесса с развитой транспортной и промышленной инфраструктурой и отличными кадрами была идеальной базой для того, чтобы в ее окрестностях построить сначала один, а потом второй крупнейший порт. 

Строительство жилмассивов на свободных сельскохозяйственных территориях тоже вполне оправдано в условиях массового притока в город населения и отсутствия в Одессе скоростного внеуличного транспорта в 50-80-е гг. Все очень просто - на окраинах строится обширная промзона, для ее обслуживания строятся жилмассивы неподалеку от заводо.

----------


## BURN

Сколько бы эта дискуссия не длилась, под каким бы предлогом строительство на склонах не преподносилось, и как бы красочно эта добродетель не расписывалась, достаточно констатировать лишь один факт: одесситам на склонах парка "Юбилейный" нужен, Вы удивитесь, парк "Юбилейный", желательно в разумной степени благоустроенный, а не бездарные выкидыши мозгов провинциальных архитекторов, которым бы лучше супы варить да пельмени лепить. И с этим нивелируются все Ваши доводы. А хотите укреплять склоны - именно укрепляйте, благоустраивайте, *одно другому не мешает*.

----------


## AndreyAI

> Предполагается система многоэтажных зданий, кровли которых придутся на отметку 30 метров ниже верхней береговой террасы, при этажности 18-20, с высотой этажа в 3,3 метра.


 В районе Трассы здоровья верхняя точка от уровня моря 50м, так шо цитата выше - бред.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, забыл добавить. 

Стратегия рассредоточения промышленности и населения была выработана в Японии во второй половине 1944 года в условиях полной неспособности японской ПВО защитить страну от американской авиации. 

Точно так же действовали в СССР в условиях, когда США имели превосходство в стратегической авиации и имели монополию на ядерное оружие. Но у нас города не рассредотачивались, рассредотачивались целые промышленные регионы. Тогда была построена масса военных заводов на Урале, в Сибири, в Средней Азии. Была сделана попытка переноса основного порта на севере из Архангельска и Мурманска в Игарку (для чего строилась брошенная после смерти Сталина железная дорога Салехард - Игарка). Но к середине 50-х от такого отказались - советская истребительная авиация оказалась способной к тому, чтобы остановить американские бомбардировщики с атомными бомбами. А к моменту массового внедрения межконтинентальных ракет и подлодок с ядерными ракетами грянул Карибский кризис и понимание апокалиптичности ядерной войны. 

Весь этот оффтоп я клоню к тому, что строительство поселков Котовского и Таирова в том виде, как они созданы - это не элемент гражданской обороны, но нормальная, продиктованная экономическими условиями, градостроительная практика.

----------


## sash17

А не кажется странным вот такое обстоятельство:

Динамика численности населения Одессы: 

1989 - 1,115,000 
2001 - 1,029,049 
2006 - - 993,164 
2007 - - 980,000 - "согласно статистическим данным от 1 августа 2007 года, население Одессы составляет 980 тысяч человек."

Население 20 лет убывает, а жилья - жилья по-прежнему не хватает...

----------


## Олег.Л

SASH17

[QUOTE=sash17;2642248]Просто тут в многих читателей сложилось несколько обывательское представление об обычном "инженерном вопросе" - оползневой устойчивости береговых одесских склонов. Приведу мнение *всего двух специалистов.*
==========
Мнение этих двух "специалистов" менее всего интересует здравомыслящую часть города,мне кажется -))

=====================
Свайное поле соединится общей стеной, другая же, подпорная бетонная, будет находиться в районе пляжа
====================
Обясните ,кому нужна бетонная стена на пляже,это что,удобно? или красиво? 
===============================
Вообще мне ваши рассказы очень напоминают предвыборные спичи прожженных чиновников....Сердце переполняется здоровым оптимизмом,на душе становится легко.... вдаль уходит понимание того ,как все делается...наглый обман ,сговор,нарушения законодательства ,природопользования и водоохраны становится добрым и хорошим делом....конечно же город и одесситы форева...все по честному....говорите еще .....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, жилья у нас не хватает. Растут дети, хотят жить отдельно, ан нет... Нова квартира стоит сами знаете сколько... 

И вообще, ИМХО, не верю я, что сваями и подпорной стеной можно спаси от ползней полгорода.

----------


## sash17

> Обясните ,кому нужна бетонная стена на пляже,это что,удобно? или красиво?


 А, разве Вы ее не видели? Она уже много лет (лет 35-40) стоит на всех городских пляжах. Нужно просто, находясь на пляже, повернуться спиной к морю и посмотреть прямо перед собой ))).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Упомянутая стена является подпорной не по отношению ко всему склону, а только к маленькой террасе над самим пляжем. И по состоянию этой стены прекрасно видно, как она функционирует. Боюсь, что в нашей стране подпорная стена и сваи, держащие на себе вес хорошей части центра города, долго не выдержат.

----------


## coder_ak

*Kaiser_Wilhelm_I*, почему ты считаешь людей, которые всё это проектируют идиотами? И инвесторов и застройщиков, и строителей.
В нашей стране... нормальная у нас страна.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я считаю людей, которые все это проектируют - отрабатывающими конкретный заказ на застройку склонов. Кроме того, положение ведущих архитекторов города уже не дает им возможности быть просто архитекторами, а еще и политиками как минимум городского масштаба. 

Есть люди, которым выгодна застрока склонов. Это те, кто незаконно продали территорию парка и те, кто вкладывает деньги, чтобы построить там что-либо. И эти люди действуют в данной ситуации по принципу "после нас хоть потоп", т.е. оползень.

Вот и все.

----------


## coder_ak

Сильно почему то подозреваю, что с учётом нынешних цен на недвижимость, этим неизвестным людям было бы проще построить какие то новые Черемушки. Вот только городу лучше от этого не станет.
И чем застройка склонов лучше застройки Фр. Бульвара лет эдак 20-30 назад?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новые Черемушки строить негде. 
Лет 20-30 назад застройка Французского бульвара была гораздо менее массовой, чем последние лет 10.
И застройка склонов хуже тем, что несет за собой разрушительные экологические последствия.

----------


## BURN

А еще эти люди берут масштабный кредит под залог коммунального имущества города, отмывают себе от него кусок, и удирают с ним в Святую Землю.

----------


## sash17

Смотреть подпорную стену нижней террасы склонов:

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=112627&d=1190738673


http://prev1.ibox.org.ua/9/80796/namyv_ZB_48.JPG

http://extrim.od.ua/foto/10st4.jpg

http://extrim.od.ua/foto/11st3.jpg

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=114216&d=1191825565

http://extrim.od.ua/foto/nam4.jpg

Не было бы этой стены - сползло бы усе вниз после первого зимнего шторма, сколько пляжей не намывай. Берегоукрепление - дело сложное, комплексное и страшно дорогое. 

Прекрасно помню время, когда "склоны" были вот такими:

http://gallery.crimea.nu/main.php/v/max/odessa/P3250040.JPG.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

http://gallery.crimea.nu/main.php/v/max/odessa/P3260166.JPG.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1

Они и сейчас кое-где такие и валятся ежегодно...

----------


## BURN

Я повторюсь спец для предыдущего оратора: сколько не спорьте, мы были, есть, и будем *против* застройки склонов*.* Хоть как Вы свои доводы не украшайте.

----------


## coder_ak

*Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*, т.е. как это не где? Расширить границы города и строить, строить...
А какая собственно разница, массовой не массовой? Мне как то не холодно не жарко от тех 9-ти этажек. Может на их месте я мог бы по парку гулять. И как насчёт влияния их на склоны? В те времена не было такой техники, как есть сейчас.

*BURN*, с тобой всё понятно. Тут лишь бы "баба яга против".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я к тому, чтов советское время Французский застраивали в меньших масштабах, чем сейчас. Что сделали тогда: 
- голубая 16-этажка у музкомедии
- две 9-этажки "свечки" по нечетной стороне рядом с киностудией
- 16-этажка Французский 16 (Сильпо)
- корпус университета Французский 24/26
- многоэтажные корпуса санаториев
- многоэтажные корпуса института им. ФИлатова и института в самом конце бульвара.

Сколько построили за последние 10-15 лет, думаю, перечислите мне вы и таким образом убедитесь, что сейчас идет гораздо более интенсивная застройка Французского бульвара и верхней кромки склонов.

----------


## Олег.Л

SASH17

Не было бы этой стены - сползло бы усе вниз после первого зимнего шторма, сколько пляжей не намывай. 

----------
Собачий -беленький (пляж,который около отрадненского яхтклуба) на котором я всегда с глубокого детства ( с середины 70-тых) имеет в левой части глинистый обрыв ,который очень часто подмывается штормами,за все это время абсолютно не изменился.

----------


## Олег.Л

coder ak
-------
Дружище,ты расстраиваешь -))
Тебе говорят ,что будет 1-2 этажный домик ,а реально строят на пляже 24 этажные апартаменты,тебе говорят ,что идут берегоукрепительные работы,а на самом деле ....И это только совсем небольшая толика...
Продолжай верить в светлое и честное наших урководителей -)))

=============
BURN, с тобой всё понятно. Тут лишь бы "баба яга против".
---
С ним как раз все ясно...Абсолютно нормальная гражданская позиция,подкрепленная со всех сторон действующими законодательными актами.
С тобой тоже будет ясно,видимо,когда тебя это непосредственно тебя коснется,например придут и скажут "на месте вашего дома запланированы другие сооружения".... вот тогда безмятежность как рукой снимет -)))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Появились на ветке ребята, которые почти профессионально уводят дискуссию в сторону, используя классические демогогические приемы и все для того что-бы доказать, что застройка склонов есть благо для города и горожан.
Склоны надо укреплять и благоустраивать а никак не застраивать. Это факт и никакой демагогией сотрудникам мэрии его не опровергнуть.

----------


## BURN

*coder_ak*, Вы бы следили за своей речью, Вам ЭТО ясно? Вас здесь во-первых еще никто не оскорблял, во-вторых Ваши пресечения на дальнейший ход дискуссии никак не повлияют. И тем более если Вы еще не определились. Я, в отличие от Вас, имею четкую сформировавшуюся, и, что самое важное, адекватную точку зрения на данный вопрос. Зачем же такие, как Вы, те, которым 


> ни холодно, ни жарко


  от уничтожения склонов, своим безразличием вершите судьбу города? И почему же Вам ни холодно ни жарко от этой дискуссии, в которую Вы вмешались? 


> Может на их месте я мог бы погулять


 . А я не мог бы, я уже гуляю. И я ну никак не хочу чтобы меркантильно-ростовщическая городская власть временщиков и такие температуроустойчивые граждане без гражданской позиции, лишили этого сотен тысяч вменяемых горожан, со мной, естественно. Я прохожу там каждый день, как минимум по ФБ, и то количество "элитного жилья", которое там выгнали, меня безжалостно удручает. А равнодушие, между прочим, это самое опасное.

----------


## BURN

*Олег.Л* прав, действительно, представьте, что однажды к Вам в двери постучат и объявят, что на месте Вашего жилья пройдет очередная трасса, допустим "Северо-Восток -- Юго-Запад". По идее ведь Вы должны согласиться... Если что, скиньте мне в РМ, я за Вас порадуюсь...

----------


## Destin

А тем временем "берегоукрепление по-рондински" продолжается.
Кстати, в районе стройки Трасса здоровья дала основательные трещины, их даже слегка огородили ленточкой. А некоторые здесь рассуждают о  современных строительных технологиях...

----------


## coder_ak

*Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*, т.е. ты согласен, что строили и раньше. Масштабы не те, конечно, еще бы это же не для простых смертных строили. Но вот времена изменились и всё то, что было зарезервировано под строительство застраивается.

*Олег.Л*, если говорят, что будет дом, то он будет. Кто то из присутствующих активистов в этой теме сделал запрос на разрешительные документы той стройки?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> coder ak
> -------
> Дружище,ты расстраиваешь -))
> Тебе говорят ,что будет 1-2 этажный домик ,а реально строят на пляже 24 этажные апартаменты,тебе говорят ,что идут берегоукрепительные работы,а на самом деле ....И это только совсем небольшая толика...
> Продолжай верить в светлое и честное наших урководителей -)))


 Все обстоит гораздо хуже, они не просто говорят, они продают участи с аукциона, а потом, после торгов, когда конкуренты отвалили,  согласовывают увеличение этажности. Криминальный сговор при проведении аукциона... Не пора ли составлять списочек преступлений этой банды?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> *Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*, т.е. ты согласен, что строили и раньше. Масштабы не те, конечно, еще бы это же не для простых смертных строили. Но вот времена изменились и всё то, что было зарезервировано под строительство застраивается


 санаторий Чувырина. санаторий Россия, санаторий Дружба, санаторий Одесса, детский сад № 67 в Кирпичном переулке были заразервированы?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А тем временем "берегоукрепление по-рондински" продолжается.
> Кстати, в районе стройки Трасса здоровья дала основательные трещины, их даже слегка огородили ленточкой. А некоторые здесь рассуждают о  современных строительных технологиях...


 А вообще там очень подвижный склон под сан Россия, особенно в последние годы, полз прямо не глазах, дорогу на Малый Фонтан совсем перекосило. Аллея сан. России сползала целыми кусками.  Там на рондинском заборе уже наши люди написали? Камер слежения не убоялись?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Появились на ветке ребята, которые почти профессионально уводят дискуссию в сторону, используя классические демогогические приемы и все для того что-бы доказать, что застройка склонов есть благо для города и горожан.


 Ну знаете, может человек проходит испытательный срок в каком-нибудь городском управлении, или, например, в газетке промэрской оттачивает свое перо, или для  альтернативных митингов в поддержку власти тренируется. Думаю, такой красноречивый фрукт везде сгодится. Предъявит потом свою "позицию", донесенную в массы, глядишь - и поправит свое материальное положение.

----------


## coder_ak

*Ter-Petrosyan*, это скорее про защитников склонов и всего чего угодно. Это они акции пытаются устраивать, пиариться, по ТВ и в газетах.
А вот кроме как тут нигде и не прочитаешь о реальных событиях.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> *Ter-Petrosyan*, это скорее про защитников склонов и всего чего угодно. Это они акции пытаются устраивать, пиариться, по ТВ и в газетах.
> А вот кроме как тут нигде и не прочитаешь о реальных событиях.


 Редкий случай, не могу с вами не согласиться насчет освещения наших реалий . И именно поэтому здесь менее всего сторонников наших беспомощных, но в то же время, алчных до чужого, городских  властей. Но зато неравнодушных, болеющих за город - большинство.

----------


## Reanimator72

придумайте на склонах могилы с сибирской язвой - та устойчива к внешней среде - тогда уж точно никто строить ничего не будет! :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Я только что оттуда, со склонов. Толпы и толпы народа, велики, ролики, семьи с детками. Можно сказать, больше, чем на первомайской демонстрации  с прежние годы, людей гуляет сейчас по ТЗ.  Какую, к черту, язву надо придумывать, чтобы доказывать слепым и глухим, что это место нужно городу, как общедоступный парк. Спуститесь сами и посмотрите, что мы теряем

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> , это скорее про защитников склонов и всего чего угодно. Это они акции пытаются устраивать, пиариться, по ТВ и в газетах.
> А вот кроме как тут нигде и не прочитаешь о реальных событиях.


 Сходите на склоны, пособирайте подписи, попиарьтесь, на худой конец... А то перед монитором сидеть все хороши.

----------


## JN

> В те времена не было такой техники, как есть сейчас.


 Ну, еще, видимо, и всемирное тяготение уже исчезло, иначе не понятно.  :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

Чё теряем? Грязь и заросли? Будет нормальный парк, ухоженный.
А мне насчёт чего подписи собирать? За строительство?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Чё теряем? Грязь и заросли? Будет нормальный парк, ухоженный.
> А мне насчёт чего подписи собирать? За строительство?


 
Теряем открытые для посещения каждого горожанина в любое время суток зеленые насаждения, расположенные в самом приятном месте города - рядом с морем.
Вместо них получаем городскую застройку и маленькие, красивенькие, очень ухоженные, огороженные высокими заборами садики, доступные исключительно жилицам элитных небоскребиков.
Всем остальным - узенькие проходы к нескольким оставшимся открытым для посещения пляжам.

----------


## coder_ak

*Тихон Петрович*, насчёт приятных к посещению, так там только пару метров вокруг дороги, да и то не везде. В остальном проект вывевшивали, в том числе и тут, где там заборы? Или это так, сочинения на вольную тему?

----------


## BURN

Горький опыт Вас видимо ничему не учит. То, что преподносится на бумажках, далеко не всегда соответствует тому, что у этих наглых и алчных временщиков в головах.

----------


## der_wolf

> Горький опыт Вас видимо ничему не учит. То, что преподносится на бумажках, далеко не всегда соответствует тому, что у этих наглых и алчных временщиков в головах.


 BURN, ты умеешь читать мысли на расстоянии?

----------


## Мэри_Поппинс

[quote=Ter-Petrosyan;2636869]


> "...прогулки в Ботаническом саду, который граничит с комплексом, станут для будущих владельцев апартаментов приятным и одновременно полезным для здоровья проведением досуга "
> 
> Напомню, что ботсад - научное подразделение Одесского университета, а не парк для прогулок. И режим пользования там не подходит для "проведения досуга". А экскурсии с целью просвещения населения проходят по специальным маршрутам, чтобы посетителям было интересно и не сильно мешало специфичесокй деятельности, включающей поддержание и уход за коллекцией, интродукцию, разведение растений и еще много чего....

----------


## Green_Jah

думаю что если застроят склоны, то и пляжи прилегающие тоже реконструируют и сделают их очень дорогими для посещения, скоро даже к морю подойти нельзя будет, все позагораживают и сделают платными

----------


## sash17

> думаю что если застроят склоны, то и пляжи прилегающие тоже реконструируют и сделают их очень дорогими для посещения, скоро даже к морю подойти нельзя будет, все позагораживают и сделают платными


 Уже пробовали. Уже обожглись.
Общая доходность пляжа резко падает из-за снижения объемов пляжной торговли.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Не бывает отелей (борделей, аппартаментов) среднего-высокого класса без собственных пляжей-кортов-парков. Если нет этого - это не отели, а общаги. Кто-то слышал о строительстве на склонах общаг для рабочих, перевалочных баз для мигрантов, общедоступного жилья? Вот и то-то же.  Все, что запланировано -будет за заборами и при охране. А кто не видел на картинках заборов, так он и подъездных путей, эстакад и пр. тоже не видел, тк их просто пока еще не нарисовали

----------


## -Ariadna-

А к этим отелям и аппартаментам нужно еще и подъехать с комфортом, а Французский б-р, уже с трудом справляется с потоком машин, поэтому и витают в воздухе идеи реконструкции, то бульвара, то трассы здоровья.

----------


## coder_ak

Вот вы сочинили себе миф и долбите его, долбите. А подтверждения никак найти не можете.
Что преподносится на бумажках и не соответствует?
Где у нас закрытые для посещения пляжи? И кем закрыты?
Почему в Турции и отели шикарные и пляжи свободны для всех желающих?
А сейчас на Француском пусто, да? Катайся не хочу. Наверное никто там ни разу в пробке не стоял. Причём в основном из за через каждые 5 метров останавливающихся маршруток.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Из-за каждые 5 метров останавливающихся маршруток хотят и трамвай поставить в пробки... Неразумно-с.

Специально для *coder_ak*. Настоятельно рекомендую ознакомиться с решением горсовета №525 от 17.12.1992. Согласно этому решению утверждены границы парка "Юбилейный" (и других парков) и определен его статус. После этого Боделан и Гурвиц вопреки данному решению горсовета отдают часть парка под застройку, а сам парк "Юбилейный" как бы перестает существовать - упоминание о нем отсутствует напрочь. Убедительно и настоятельно прошу прокомментировать это и после этого ответить на вопрос: где миф, который мы, дескать, сочинили?

----------


## seredag

Вот и начался пляжный сезон на новеньких намытых пляжах, а довольны ли гости города? http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/05/08/155559.html

Судя по этой статье в Газете-по одесски им не улыбается купаться в наших канализационных стоках и лежать на песке с окурками  :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

Сколько там тех трамваем и сколько ездит людей на маршрутках и машинах?
У меня вот вообще есть отличное предложение. Я даже его поддержу в акции - сделать бульвар пешеходной зоной. Ну максимум трамвайчик оставить.

----------


## coder_ak

*seredag*, перечитал статью второй раз (уже кидали, кажется в тему про пляжи), так и не понял откуда ты сделал вывод, что гостям не понравится.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

5 маршрут обслуживает 16 вагонов, летом до 20. Каждый вагон вмещает 120 человек, если сильно потолкаться - то все 150. А если трамвайщики осилят выпустить туда на лето хотя бы штук 5 двухвагонников? И сколько там людей возят трамваи? И все ли хотят ехать в душной и забитой маршрутке вчетверо дороже трамвая? 

За поддержку идеи превращения Французского бульвара в пешеходно-трамвайную зону мое спасибо. Так как негоже в самом сердце курортной зоны Одессы делать автомагистраль, дышать нечем...

----------


## seredag

> *seredag*, перечитал статью второй раз (уже кидали, кажется в тему про пляжи), так и не понял откуда ты сделал вывод, что гостям не понравится.


 я она, а не он. В статье говорится про гостью из Москвы, которой не нравиться грязный песок, кроме того она говорит, что песок не настоящий, такой как должен быть - делаю вывод - не нравиться.

Интересный момент, в Киеве появилась идея раздавать участки в Ботаническом саду. Как бы нашим не пришло в голову http://domik-ua.com/a/Stroitelstvo/Gorodskie_Vlasti_Kieva_Sobirayutsya_Otdat_Pod.html

----------


## coder_ak

Проблемка только одна. Маршрутки там все в основном транзитные, а трамвай от "парка до парка" катается. И особо забитым 5-ку никогда не видел. А маршрутки по 20 человек (в идеале) зато каждые 5 минут. Про машины просто молчу.

Так вот, насчёт пешеходной зоны. Тут вроде присутствую жильцы с бульвара, интересно их мнение на этот счёт. Как чудно им 5 минут пройтись будет до Шевченко.

Ой, вспомнил, трассу же рядом с ТЗ собирались делать, тогда 100% можно ФБ перекрывать.

----------


## coder_ak

> я она, а не он. В статье говорится про гостью из Москвы, которой не нравиться грязный песок, кроме того она говорит, что песок не настоящий, такой как должен быть - делаю вывод - не нравиться


 Прошу прощения!

Я бы эту гостью из Москвы её московской.. в общем, пусть бы она полежала на грязном, в перемешку с пылью песком в Отраде год назад. Это не говоря уже про мусор от местных и приезжих.
Посидел на выходных на 16-й, 15,14...11 Фонтана - великолепный песок, мелкий, без грязи, пыли. Чё еще надо?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так что, где ожидаемый комментарий о приведенном мной решении горсовета? 

Кто еще не видел забитый донельзя 5 трамвай, который, кстати, ходит в среднем раз в 7-8 минут?

Автомагистраль по верхней или средней террасе склонов окончательно сделает их непригодными для отдыха. Считайте, что чистого воздуха не будет ни на склонах. ни на пляжах - выхлопы имеют обыкновение стекаться вниз. Отлично видно на примере Балковской в летнее время - там конкретнейший смог.

----------


## Скрытик

Когда плаваешь в какашках то смог уже не чувствуешь...

----------


## job2001

> Прошу прощения!
> 
> Я бы эту гостью из Москвы её московской.. в общем, пусть бы она полежала на грязном, в перемешку с пылью песком в Отраде год назад. Это не говоря уже про мусор от местных и приезжих.
> Посидел на выходных на 16-й, 15,14...11 Фонтана - великолепный песок, мелкий, без грязи, пыли. Чё еще надо?


 посмотрим на этот песок осенью. Почему-то думаю с таким количеством урн и культуры - количество окурков и объедков будет таким же.

----------


## coder_ak

> Специально для *coder_ak*. Настоятельно рекомендую ознакомиться с решением горсовета №525 от 17.12.1992. Согласно этому решению утверждены границы парка "Юбилейный" (и других парков) и определен его статус. После этого Боделан и Гурвиц вопреки данному решению горсовета отдают часть парка под застройку, а сам парк "Юбилейный" как бы перестает существовать - упоминание о нем отсутствует напрочь. Убедительно и настоятельно прошу прокомментировать это и после этого ответить на вопрос: где миф, который мы, дескать, сочинили?


 А где можно ознакомиться с текстом этого решения?

По поводу трамвая. Даже не знаю. В сезон, отдыхающие возможно и ездят. А так куда на нём ехать? С Привоза в Аркадию?

----------


## coder_ak

> посмотрим на этот песок осенью. Почему-то думаю с таким количеством урн и культуры - количество окурков и объедков будет таким же.


 Если везде будет столько урн, сколько на Ланжероне, как написано в статье, то хоть чуть чуть да станет чище. Помню в прошлом году и на Фонтане стояли урны, хоть и мало.
Насчёт культуры, ну не знаю, вот как то выпил пива, затушил окурок в песок, но как то подумалось, что некрасиво будет его там бросить, допил пиво, собрал бычки в бутылку и в альтфатер. Когда чисто, как то и гадить не хочется.

----------


## seredag

> А где можно ознакомиться с текстом этого решения?


 Нам лично часть приложения к этому решению №525 от 17.12.92, ту, что касается сквера по ул.Левитана достали депутатским запросом из УАГ. Пока мы им не ткнули под нос копии этого решения с чертежами и не составили на его основании судебный иск, нам просто присылали отписки, что это селитебная зона и здесь будет построена многоэтажка. явно от нас хотели скрыть этот чудный документик про установление границ сквера.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот, не зная матчасти, начинаем придумывать  про мифотворчество. Поздравляю!

----------


## coder_ak

> Вот, не зная матчасти, начинаем придумывать  про мифотворчество. Поздравляю!


 Пока миф со стороны защитников. Покажите документ!

Дальше.. хорошо, допустим он есть, что говорят юристы, никто судиться с городскими властями не хочет?

----------


## JN

> Вот вы сочинили себе миф и долбите его, долбите. А подтверждения никак найти не можете.
> Что преподносится на бумажках и не соответствует?
> Где у нас закрытые для посещения пляжи? И кем закрыты?


 Кодер, это даже не смешно уже. Расскажите насколько свободно Вы перемещаетесь между 8 и 10 ст.?

----------


## seredag

Первая страница решения  http://i030.radikal.ru/0805/38/b49f3e7ec793.jpg

----------


## coder_ak

> Кодер, это даже не смешно уже. Расскажите насколько свободно Вы перемещаетесь между 8 и 10 ст.?


 Показать фотки, как я сижу на склонах на 8-й Фонтана? или спокойно доезжаю до стройки и потом еду назад к 10-й?
А то, что там яхт-клуб и владения товарища Кивалова, так задайте ему лично вопрос, почему он оттяпал себе кусок пляжа.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*coder_ak* - вы не задавали вопрос Кивалову, почему он у вас оттяпал кусок пляжа?

Документ принят на сессии горсовета и, по идее, с ним может ознакомиться любой желающий - было бы желание.

----------


## coder_ak

> coder_ak - вы не задавали вопрос Кивалову, почему он у вас оттяпал кусок пляжа?


 Я где то объявлял себя активистом?
И вообще, какой там пляж? Там яхт-клуб, закрытая территория, охраняемая.

*seredag*, а дальше?

----------


## seredag

Я пока сфотографировала только пару страниц  (училась выкладывать фотки) вот наш чертеж установления границ http://i031.radikal.ru/0805/86/4f3e8eebba78.jpg
попробую позже выложить все, что у меня есть.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

coder_ak - похоже, что вы еще понимаете того, что городская земля- в том числе и ваша. В силу этого утверждения не обязательно быть активистом, достаточно небезразлично относиться к тому, как избранные вами представители распряжаются с вашей собственностью и что вы с этого имеете.

----------


## coder_ak

Понимаю я прекрасно, вот и хочу, что бы на моей земле не было грязи, запустения, а было чисто ухожено и земля имела хозяев.
Времена всё вокруг общественное, всё вокруг ничьё, уже проходили, спасибо, на надо!

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Понимаю я прекрасно, вот и хочу, что бы на моей земле не было грязи, запустения, а было чисто ухожено и земля имела хозяев.
> Времена всё вокруг общественное, всё вокруг ничьё, уже проходили, спасибо, на надо!


 Во первых не НИЧЬЁ, а МОЁ! И поэтому, если не хочешь грязи и неухоженности, делай для этого что-то! А не розглагольствуй сидя на кухне или лёжа на диване!
Я лично так понимаю.

----------


## coder_ak

*Piniya Gofman*, лично я не оставляю мусор, не ломаю деревья на дрова и если бы было чем помочь, помогал бы.

----------


## Олег.Л

сoder ak
--------------
Братишка! Ты прикалываешься,издеваешься,делаешь вид что ничего не понимаешь,или на самом деле не понимаешь???
Прекращай! Страдает твой имидж на аватаре -)))
Твою целкоустойчивость ,да в нужное бы русло .....-))

----------


## coder_ak

*Олег.Л*, паапрашу без фамильярности!
я свою позицию чётко выражаю, в отличие от тех, кто кричит "держи вора", а на деле только эмоции.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Олег.Л* и *coder_ak* - попрошу без переходов на личности, а то раздам "награды".

----------


## Jane666

между протчим, вся земля уже давно распродана и мы ничего не сможем уже сделать, как это ни печально. Мне бесконечно жаль и ТЗ и вообще все прекрасные места, но проект уже есть и его активно выполняют. Одной из таких "прекрасных" фирм является не безизвестный Пргогресстрой

----------


## job2001

кстати ,а что за реклама по радио идет - ланжерон.... никогда не спим, ... "Берега" ?

----------


## Ginger

Берега

----------


## sergei_1985

> Берега


 Вот и приплыли

----------


## -Ariadna-

Этот кошмар строится в конце пер. Веры Инбер. Зато на самом Ланжероне, возле дельфинария, строят якобы детский реабилитационный центр, прямо на пляже (плиты). Хороший бизнес - санатории продаются, а общественные пляжи застраиваються.

----------


## Jane666

теперь вся застройка склонов идет под прикрытием санаториев, гостиниц и домов отдыха, реабилитационных центров и др. с длительной сдачей номеров или их просто "сдают" в аренду. Это просто кошмар !!!

----------


## Reanimator72

да когда ж вы уже поймете что пока ВСЕ, повторяю, ВСЕ не продадут в стране - никто не успокоится...ведь у нас дикий капитализм...вот лет через 100 можно будет и требовать от мэра или кого либо еще что то...да и слава богу что продают...побыстрей бы уже...все живете пережитками прошлого-общего уже не будет...ну если обратно революцию не сделаете...хотя кто ж уже даст?и я рад что так происходит...и бензин должен быть как в европе, и газ...без всяких скидок...только вот раньше надо было на это переходить...как все постсоциалистические страны...а мы все живем мечтами какими то...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Reanimator72 - то есть, вы предлагаете просто смириться и жить как стадо овец?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Это НАШЕ. Оно не продается, его можно забрать только силой или украсть. Если при этом и фигурируют какие-то денежные знаки, то они не попадут в наши карманы и соответственно, мы не станем богаче от этого гешефта

----------


## coder_ak

Стало интересно, а какие то результаты вашей деятельности есть? Были?

----------


## seredag

Первая страница решения Одесского исполкома городского совета народных депутатов №525 от 17.12.1992 года "об упорядочении землепользования в парках культуры и отдыха". Приложение №2 к решению. "Перечень филиалов парков культуры и отдыха в скверах, являющихся местами массового отдыха населения".
http://i045.radikal.ru/0805/4c/451e70390acc.jpg
вторая стр. http://i028.radikal.ru/0805/c8/c8e1799af115.jpg
план отвода участка http://i016.radikal.ru/0805/71/fb177db78bef.jpg
акт установления границ земельного участка  http://i049.radikal.ru/0805/21/53c11bbdfa3d.jpg

Данное приложение к решению касалось нашего сквера, поэтому мы достали копию именно в таком виде, но может, все-таки кто-то выложит здесь копию по парку Юбилейному? Кому-то удалось раздобыть ?

----------


## JN

> но может, все-таки кто-то выложит здесь копию по парку Юбилейному?


 Так выкладывали же решение 93 г. Там Юбилейный числиться филиалом парка Шевченко.

Если нет, то прийдется сканер искать...

----------


## verda

С интересом прочла тему о склонах. Ну и как, каковы результаты работы за год? Удалось что-то остановить или самоорганизоваться?
И кстати, такой очень интересный вопрос: заметил ли кто-нибудь, что на новом Генплане Одессы НЕТ Бульвара Искусств (Комсомольского)? А также Тёщиного моста? Их ВООБЩЕ не существует; а Приморский бульвар, по объяснению дежурного "архитектора", является "резервной территорией" и не внесён в список охраняемых парков. Это никого не волнует? На этих склонах строить можно?
Кстати, о платанах на Приморском. Охранять-то их охраняли, но разве никто не замечает пни на второй половине бульвара, подальше от Городской Думы? Когда охранявшие отторжествовали победу и разошлись по домам, тогда-то эти деревья преспокойненько и спилили. А победившей общественности уже неудобно было ругаться, после победы - так всё незаметненько и прошло...  Лучшие победы над общественностью - после её победы, когда она уже отпраздновала и успокоилась. Это я опять-таки на тему эффективности
И опять-таки по бульварам: видел ли кто-нибудь нынешнее состояние лестницы, построенной ещё Маразли (от Художественного музея к Приморской)? Её всю порвало и перекосило, ходить по ней невозможно. Сфотографировал бы её кто-нибудь - идеальный образец того, как ползут склоны. Где-то упоминался фильм о всех градостроительных безобразиях - эти кадры были бы его "фишкой". И ещё раз кстати: делается ли уже этот фильм?
          С уважением к участникам, новичок.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> *Тихон Петрович*, насчёт приятных к посещению, так там только пару метров вокруг дороги, да и то не везде. В остальном проект вывевшивали, в том числе и тут, где там заборы? Или это так, сочинения на вольную тему?


 Вот именно в прожекте - зеленая зона ОГРАНИЧЕННОГО ! пользования..,а ЧЕМ ограничивать будут? Может это значит ДОСТУПНОСТЬ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ горожан и свободные проходы к морю ?

----------


## sash17

> очень интересный вопрос: заметил ли кто-нибудь, что на новом Генплане Одессы НЕТ Бульвара Искусств (Комсомольского)?


 Скачал генплан. И Приморский бульвар и Бульвар Искусств - на месте...

----------


## seredag

> Так выкладывали же решение 93 г. Там Юбилейный числиться филиалом парка Шевченко.
> 
> Если нет, то прийдется сканер искать...


 Да, на первой странице решения 525 перечень, в котором перечислен парк Юбилейный, Пионерский и т.д. Меня интересует другое. Есть ли план отвода участка, как по нашему скверу? Я так понимаю, что должен быть по каждому из перечня этого решения. Вроде представители ЭКО неоднократно подавали иски в суды, пользовались ли они этим решением и был ли у них план отвода земельного участка парку Юбилейному?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Есть очень интересная и осуществимая идея. Все подробности - только в личке.

----------


## Reanimator72

> Reanimator72 - то есть, вы предлагаете просто смириться и жить как стадо овец?


 Ну вот опять крайности...да живите себе как хотите, хоть как овцы, хоть как бараны, хоть как козлы - это сугубо ваш личный выбор...кто как себя позиционирует, так и живет...и не надо за всех расписываться...лично я живу как человек и совершено не чувствую что меня ущемляют...в этом вопросе...а что вы предлагаете?революцию...это молодость в вас играет...пора уже наконец стать реалистом...хотя делайте как хотите...но против паровоза, желаю удачи...хотя в конечном итоге согласен...такие люди нужны, чтобы власть совсем не расслаблялась...но в наших сегодняшних реалиях к сожалению чхали они на вас...человеческая жизнь уже давно ничего не стоит...а вы про склоны...не о том волнуетесь

*MOD за неуважительное отношение к участникам форума*

----------


## Reanimator72

> *MOD за неуважительное отношение к участникам форума*


 +100  вот и весь аргументированный ответ...

*MOD за обсуждение действий администрации в неположенном месте*

----------


## Безам

*На одесских склонах появится Стамбульский парк 

Мэрия планирует к октябрю разбить новый парк в честь 10-летию побратимства городов Одессы и Стамбула.* 

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/1028022.html


http://www.krug.com.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=3428&Itemid=54

http://www.reporter.com.ua/cgi-bin/view_material.pl?mt_id=32757

----------


## verda

> Скачал генплан. И Приморский бульвар и Бульвар Искусств - на месте...


 К сожалению, нет. Приморский бульвар внесён в Генплан как "резервная зона", не как "охраняемая зелёная зона"; Тёщин мост не нарисован вовсе, а на месте Комсомольского б-ра - зелёная линия, но никаких указаний, что это бульвар, нет.
Но я смотрела на Троицкой; м.б. в Интернете план более подробный?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> *На одесских склонах появится Стамбульский парк 
> 
> Мэрия планирует к октябрю разбить новый парк в честь 10-летию побратимства городов Одессы и Стамбула.*


 Интересно, каким образом они собираются это сделать? Есть ли проект, будут ли проведены общественные слушания?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Интересно, каким образом они собираются это сделать? Есть ли проект, будут ли проведены общественные слушания?


 И еще интересно, где именно?

----------


## BURN

Что за бред? Они уже Стамбул решили строить? Ну и предлог, однако. Интересно, а давайте вместо Ботанического сада, или на оставшемся клочке склонов, заложим парк в стиле Тель-Авива, а на мерии, как бонус, шестиконечную звезду повесим

----------


## coder_ak

Застраивают - плохо, парк хотят сделать - опять плохо? 
Может у тебя есть идея, что надо сделать? Так выскажи её.
А пока от тебя и остальных "защитников" слышно только одно - "не дадим!" Аргументация железная - а мы против и точка.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Парк там уже есть. Называется "Юбилейный", филиал ЦПКиО им. Шевченко. Следовательно, для создания на этой территории нового парка нужно изменить статус парка "Юбилейный", определить границы нового парка, сделать землеотвод и т.п. Пока что озвучены неясные планы, из которых делаются соответствующие выводы.

----------


## coder_ak

Я не специалист в вопросах землеотвода, но разве для того, что бы облагородить существующий парк нужно его делить?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ничего не сказано о облагораживании существующего парка "Юбилейный". Сказано о создании на склонах нового парка "Стамбульский", как будто там ничего нет. Посколько все склоны от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана являются территорией парка "Юбилейный", то надо делать землеотвод и т.п.

----------


## coder_ak

Интересная ситуация. С одной стороны вроде бы парк Юбилейный (кстати никаких документов пока не видел), а на деле просто заросли, урепительные сооружения или что там еще.
(хм, а может ли являться общественный парк берегоукрепительным сооружением)
С другой стороны хотят сделать красиво, но по инерции общественность опять против.

Ой, а почему до 16-й, а не, к примеру, до Черноморки?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Документы тебе выложили. То, что ты их не видел - уже твои проблемы. 
Как впрочем и администрации коммунального предприятия "Парк Шевченко", которое их куда-то посеяло...

Ты не понял, общественность не против. Общественность хочет знать, каким образом городская власть собирается осуществить землеотвод для нового парка. 

Если будет просто образован новый парк без землеотвода от парка "Юбилейный" - это будет незаконно, как и все прочие оттяпывания земли на склонах.

----------


## coder_ak

Можно еще раз ссылку на скан землеотвода этого Юбилейного?
А то парк на Левитана вроде к склонам не относится.

Т.е. общественности, мягко говоря, плевать на внешний вид города, главное найти юридическую зацепку, что бы лишний раз пнуть власти.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Просто очередная уловка. Склоны застроить, а все что останется объявить Стамбульским парком, если останется, конечно.

----------


## Green_Jah

> Просто очередная уловка. Склоны застроить, а все что останется объявить Стамбульским парком, если останется, конечно.


 согласен, построят дорогие дома и для жильцов сделают хорошую прилегающую территорию, а нам скажут что это новый парк

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Что за бред? Они уже Стамбул решили строить? Ну и предлог, однако. Интересно, а давайте вместо Ботанического сада, или на оставшемся клочке склонов, заложим парк в стиле Тель-Авива, а на мерии, как бонус, шестиконечную звезду повесим


 Что-то тебя парень заклинило.  Ты это брось. Неприлично это, быть антисемитом

----------


## Jane666

> Неприлично это, быть антисемитом


 а почему неприлично быть антисемитом??? Интересная постановка! Это личное мнение человека, может быть у него аллергия на евреев, а может он склонен к нацизму? Это тоже неприлично?

----------


## coder_ak

Потому что статья есть за разжигание межнациональной вражды

----------


## BURN

Я не антисемит, просто тот, о ком я писал, и портит впечатление о нации в целом. Из-за таких представителей как он, зачастую, евреев и не любят. А намеки велись к тому, чтобы этого мужчину направить на историческую родину, предварительно отобрав у него наши с вами городские деньги.

----------


## BURN

В частности, отмытые от кредита в размере 50 млн. франков, взятого под залог коммунального имущества города.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Интересная ситуация. С одной стороны вроде бы парк Юбилейный (кстати никаких документов пока не видел), а на деле просто заросли, урепительные сооружения или что там еще.
> (хм, а может ли являться общественный парк берегоукрепительным сооружением)
> С другой стороны хотят сделать красиво, но по инерции общественность опять против.
> 
> Ой, а почему до 16-й, а не, к примеру, до Черноморки?


 Шикарная идея! Зазеленить ,пусть в стамбульском стиле, побережье от 16 ст. до Люздорфа,- ,,сиротам,,  ,имеющ. там недвиж.-ть ,понравится. А Юбилейный можно восстановить в старых границах(было бы желание у города, а нарушений закона-пруд пруди). Дальше привести в порядок спуски к пляжам, поставить вдоль ТЗ скамейки, урны, добавить фонарей и главное, обеспечить РЕГУЛЯРНУЮ уборку парка (для горожан горсовет обязан быть рачительным хозяйственником) ! Еще можно будет поставить в + увеличившееся кол.-во зеленых насаждений на душу каждого одессита ,читай кол.-во чистого воздуха...А главное, понизить точку кипения в городе !

----------


## sash17

Та нету в городе никакого кипения. Просто будет вместо зарослей кустов и чертополоха нормальный европейский парк. Почти 10 гектаров...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Та нету в городе никакого кипения. Просто будет вместо зарослей кустов и чертополоха нормальный европейский парк. Почти 10 гектаров...


 А по каким признакам вы определяете, есть  или нету?  И где было сказано о  предполагаемой площади парка? Границы  же пока "только определяются". Просто интересно

----------


## sash17

> 1. где было сказано о  предполагаемой площади парка?
> 2. Границы  же пока "только определяются". Просто интересно


 1. В решении горсовета.
2. Границы предварительно определены ГРАДОСТРОИТЕЛЬНОЙ (не проектной!) документацией - "обрисованы" на схематическом плане. Поэтому горсовет до разработки землеустроительной документации  затвердил пока только общую площадь парка и его ПРИМЕРНОЕ расположение. Границы парка УТОЧНЯЮТСЯ НА МЕСТНОСТИ в процессе геодезической съемки, согласовываются с пользователями соседних участков, согласовываются горархуправлением,  присваивается земельному участку кадастровый номер и вносится участок в государственный земельный кадастр. 
Только после этого выдается разрешение на начало проектных работ...

Рішення 
Одеської міської ради 
№5346-IV від 06.03.06р. 

"4. Надати підприємству "Міханікі Україна" земельні ділянки, загальною площею 20,2180 га (землі рекреаційного призначення), за адресою: м. Одеса, узбережні схили від пляжу "Отрада" до пров. Кренкеля, а саме: 
    - земельну ділянку № 1 площею 9,7673 га та земельну ділянку № 2 площею 0,3600 га - у довгострокову оренду терміном на 50 років, для проектування, будівництва, подальшої експлуатації та обслуговування комплексу будівель і споруд рекреаційно-оздоровчого призначення й благоустрій прилеглих територій (у тому числі на період будівництва, терміном на 10 років); 
    - *земельну ділянку № 3 площею 10,0907 га - у довгострокову оренду терміном на 10 років, для проектування і благоустрою - організації паркової зони та доріг загального користування міста.* 
***
7. Зобов'язати підприємство "Міханікі Україна": 
    7.1. *Замовити в Одеському міському управлінні земельних ресурсів оформлення документів, що посвідчують право оренди земельних ділянок* відповідно до п.п. 4, 5 цього рішення. 
     7.2.  Виконувати вимоги та умови землекористування, визначені службами й організаціями міста та області, викладені в проекті землеустрою щодо відведення земельних ділянок."

----------


## Petrova

> а почему неприлично быть антисемитом??? Интересная постановка! Это личное мнение человека, может быть у него аллергия на евреев, а может он склонен к нацизму? Это тоже неприлично?


 обсуждение видимо получиться оффтоп.
человек может. человек вообще все может. убивать и насиловать детей может. почему это должно считаться неприличным если это его личное мнение и желание? Правда, девушка? 
у меня например аллергия на идиотов.

----------


## coder_ak

> Шикарная идея! Зазеленить ,пусть в стамбульском стиле, побережье от 16 ст. до Люздорфа,- ,,сиротам,,  ,имеющ. там недвиж.-ть ,понравится. А Юбилейный можно восстановить в старых границах(было бы желание у города, а нарушений закона-пруд пруди). Дальше привести в порядок спуски к пляжам, поставить вдоль ТЗ скамейки, урны, добавить фонарей и главное, обеспечить РЕГУЛЯРНУЮ уборку парка


 Да не надо переживать за покупателей квартир. Или вам обидно, что они покупают и не делятся?
Про уборку тут кидали ссылку про пляж, что и урны поставили и убирают, а всё равно мусорят и гадят. Элементарно людей не хватает. Скамейки около ТЗ есть, если бы их "сознательные граждане" не ломали еще..

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> 1......Границы парка УТОЧНЯЮТСЯ НА МЕСТНОСТИ в процессе геодезической съемки, согласовываются с пользователями соседних участков, согласовываются горархуправлением,  присваивается земельному участку кадастровый номер и вносится участок в государственный земельный кадастр. 
> Только после этого выдается разрешение на начало проектных работ...
> 
> .....
> 4. Надати підприємству "Міханікі Україна" земельні ділянки, загальною площею 20,2180 га (землі рекреаційного призначення), за адресою: м. Одеса, узбережні схили від пляжу "Отрада" до пров. Кренкеля, а саме: 
>     - земельну ділянку № 1 площею 9,7673 га та земельну ділянку № 2 площею 0,3600 га - у довгострокову оренду терміном на 50 років, для проектування, будівництва, подальшої експлуатації та обслуговування комплексу будівель і споруд рекреаційно-оздоровчого призначення й благоустрій прилеглих територій (у тому числі на період будівництва, терміном на 10 років); 
>     - *земельну ділянку № 3 площею 10,0907 га - у довгострокову оренду терміном на 10 років, для проектування і благоустрою - організації паркової зони та доріг загального користування міста.* 
> ***


 Понятно, спасибо, значит, у вас есть надежная  информация о том, что именно на территории парка Юбилейный  К ОКТЯБРЮ и будет этот самый Стамбульский парк, между домиками Михаников украины?

----------


## sash17

Путать не надо. Ясно же написано - парк (10,1 га) - на одном участке. Дома - на другом участке (9,77 га). Парк - будет скоро - год-два.
А дома еще 5-10 лет строить будут - еще проектировать почти не начали и коммуникаций еще нету...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все вышеупомянуты участни находятся на территории парка "Юбилейный". 

для* sash17*

Сделан ли землеотвод от парка "Юбилейный" и на каких основаниях?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Путать не надо. Ясно же написано - парк (10,1 га) - на одном участке. Дома - на другом участке (9,77 га). Парк - будет скоро - год-два.
> А дома еще 5-10 лет строить будут - еще проектировать почти не начали и коммуникаций еще нету...


 А мне не понятно, что значит, высажен?  Вся территория, о которой Вы пишете - это уже сорокалетний готовый парк. Речь может идти только о благоустройстве, уходе за зелеными насаждениями, подсадкой молодых деревьев на месте утраченных. И он, как справедливо заметил чиновник, "очень красивый". Он требует только внимания и ухода. И все.  

".....
Оргкомитет по созданию нового городского парка, который будет высажен на одесских склонах в стиле, характерном для турецкого Стамбула, уже приступил к работе. 
Об этом сообщил начальник управления международных отношений, европейской интеграции и связей с Одесской диаспорой Одесского горсовета Олег Долженков. 
Он отметил, что в настоящее время оргкомитет, созданный в горсовете, уточняет границы парка, который власти города планируют разместить на одесских склонах. Парк будет высажен цветочной символикой турецкого города Стамбул. 
«Одесса получит очень красивый парк, которым можно будет гордиться», - подчеркнул Долженков. "

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Путать не надо. Ясно же написано - парк (10,1 га) - на одном участке. Дома - на другом участке (9,77 га). Парк - будет скоро - год-два.
> А дома еще 5-10 лет строить будут - еще проектировать почти не начали и коммуникаций еще нету...


 Вот именно, не надо путать, парк не вырастает  за год-два, если это не "парк камней"

----------


## sash17

Парк - вообще не вырастает. Вырастают деревья, кусты и цветы.

Разбивка парка 10 га может быть выполнена за месяцок, благоустройство в парке (дорожки, дороги, аллеи, трансформаторные, канализация, водопровод, водоотведение, ворота, калитки, заборы и пр.) - еще за месяцок.
Еще месяцок - на инфраструктуру (качели/карусели/киоски/туалеты, администрация, регистрация и пр.). 
Это все - после проведения на участке склонов, где будет парк, берегоукрепительных работ.

А зеленые насаждения в парке будут ПОТОМ расти многие годы. 

Градостроительство, в т.ч. парки - оно НА БУДУЩЕЕ, а не для нынешних временщиков, которые за нынешними деревьями не видят сползающие склоны.

----------


## job2001

Интересно, только меня смущает союз та?

- земельну ділянку № 3 площею 10,0907 га - у довгострокову оренду терміном на 10 років, для проектування і благоустрою - організації паркової зони *та доріг загального користування міста.*
Это та самая трасса по верху склонов?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*sash17*, ответьте пожалуйста на мой вопрос.




> для sash17
> 
> Сделан ли землеотвод от парка "Юбилейный" и на каких основаниях?

----------


## Lee_

_- земельну ділянку № 3 площею 10,0907 га - у довгострокову оренду терміном на 10 років, для проектування і благоустрою - організації паркової зони та доріг загального користування міста._ 

Так будет парк или дороги??? Это вроде разные вещи?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Та нету в городе никакого кипения. Просто будет вместо зарослей кустов и чертополоха нормальный европейский парк. Почти 10 гектаров...


 Вы помните жару в прошл. лето, неужели под чертополохом горожане находили тень? Или жара всем показалась, как и деревья превратились в чертополох...И почему парк ,,Юбилейный,, общегородского пользования ,помните СКОЛЬКО там было гектаров, могут заменить всего 10 га ,,нормального европейского парка,,? А общедоступность этих 10 га будет? Насчет ,,нормальности,, Юбилейного, кому что по вкусу: французск.парк или английский и т.д., можно и конкурс с обсужд. горожан, склоны кому принадлежат, по закону ?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Да не надо переживать за покупателей квартир. Или вам обидно, что они покупают и не делятся?
> Про уборку тут кидали ссылку про пляж, что и урны поставили и убирают, а всё равно мусорят и гадят. Элементарно людей не хватает. Скамейки около ТЗ есть, если бы их "сознательные граждане" не ломали еще..


 Ну о-о-чень обидно за судьбу немногих !- ИМХО:Приобретать, принадлежащее одесской громаде без ее согласия,может был референдум? Почему раньше Меценаты дарили городу парки и т.д.,а в наше время обеспеченные граждане ,за границей ,предпочитают жить за городом, ведь для них добраться в город-не проблема... Чтоб не мусорили, не гадили,не дышали и вообще не портили вид города, можно и за городск.черту...Если дать З.П. вместо пособия по выживанию, людей может хватить(извините, не в эту тему). А скамейки на ТЗ действительно есть, но ,,маловато будет,, и,даже есл. ,,мусорят и гадят,,-не оправдание, убирать нужно регулярно!

----------


## Ginger

> А скамейки на ТЗ действительно есть, но ,,маловато будет,,


 Маловато? Я на ТЗ каждые выходные бываю - найти пустую скамейку очень большая НЕ проблема! Даже выбор есть

----------


## coder_ak

*Любимая Бабушка*, а у меня, может быть, когнитивный диссонанс вызывают хибарки на Фонтане. Тоже на земле громады и согласия я своего не давал, а ведь стоят! И 9-ти этажки на Французском туда же.
Вот так, борясь со внутренними противоречиями и приходится жить.
А откуда деньги брать на З.П.? Вы проспонсируете?

----------


## coder_ak

> Маловато? Я на ТЗ каждые выходные бываю - найти пустую скамейку очень большая НЕ проблема! Даже выбор есть


 И вообще, зачем скамеки? Если это ухоженный парк, то можно и на чистой траве посидеть. Не боясь сесть в собачье дерьмо, мусор и объедки.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Маловато? Я на ТЗ каждые выходные бываю - найти пустую скамейку очень большая НЕ проблема! Даже выбор есть


 У нас лето в разгаре?

----------


## Ginger

> У нас лето в разгаре?


 Вопрос не асилил.
Летом тоже проблемы не вижу.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> *Любимая Бабушка*, а у меня, может быть, когнитивный диссонанс вызывают хибарки на Фонтане. Тоже на земле громады и согласия я своего не давал, а ведь стоят! И 9-ти этажки на Французском туда же.
> Вот так, борясь со внутренними противоречиями и приходится жить.
> А откуда деньги брать на З.П.? Вы проспонсируете?


 Откройте тему: хибарки на Фонтане.
Каждый борется в меру своих сил, знаю, здесь есть гр.-не из слуг народа...Насчет спонсорства.., я завхозом, а тем более гл. экономистом в городе и т.д. не избиралась,не назначалать.Пусть кажд. занимается своим делом. Высказать свое ,,ФЭ,, на форуме по отношению к теме имеет право каждый житель города.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Вопрос не асилил.
> Летом тоже проблемы не вижу.


 А Вы попробуйте подняться к пер.Дунаева, вооружившись вещами, маленьким ребенком,коляской, и всем, что полагается носить с детьми на пляж без промежуточного отдыха...Допустим ребенку нужно поесть срочно или еще что-нибудь.Можно и о стариках вспомнить...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> И вообще, зачем скамеки? Если это ухоженный парк, то можно и на чистой траве посидеть. Не боясь сесть в собачье дерьмо, мусор и объедки.


 И кто должен ухаживать за городским парком? ,,Собачье дерьмо,мусор и объедки,, ,,это ни к нам,это в медпункт,,

----------


## sash17

> Все вышеупомянуты участни находятся на территории парка "Юбилейный". 
> для* sash17*
> Сделан ли землеотвод от парка "Юбилейный" и на каких основаниях?


 Ну, я мог еще понять слова "Парк Юбилейный" в 1990-1993 гг. Площадью, якобы, 361 га. Которого, парка, НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ, не было. А просто вся площадь ниже кромки обрыва верхнего берегового плато, включая пляжи, от Ланжерона под парком им. Т.Г.Шевченко до Золотого берега на 16-й Б.Фонтана была названа "Парк "Юбилейный".  

Так с тех пор прошло 15 лет. Уже давно нету этого парка! А, скажем, с 10-й Фонтана до 16-й его никогда и не было )). Как, впрочем, и площади 361 га.    

А насчет таки да восстановления части парка и СРОЧНОЙ необходимости берегоукрепления: 
"Начальник управления инженерной защиты территорий города Владимир Соколов отметил, что восстановление одного км берегозащитных сооружений стоит 180 млн. грн. У города таких денег нет, а сейчас уже все склоны подтоплены. Поэтому единственный вариант спасения от оползней – в *незамедлительном начале застройки одновременно с проведением берегоукрепительных работ.* В частности, данный проект предусматривает установку 1620 буронабивных свай высотой 25-35 м." 

"...ошибки уже были сделаны, когда строительством высоток была нагружена верхняя терраса склонов. *«Теперь надо строить и на средней террасе, чтобы этот участок побережья не постигла участь Дачи Ковалевского»*"

http://spravedlivost.od.ua/comment/getcomment/news/993 .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если этого парка нету, значит был какой-либо документ о том, что, "... поскольку парка на данной территории нету, то "Юбилейный" упраздняем..." Такого документа нет, вышеупомянутое решение горсовета №525 никто не отменял. Следовательно, слова о том, что парка "Юбилейный" нет - ложь.

----------


## sash17

Элементарные же вещи. Если ВДУМЫВАТЬСЯ в читаемое. Давайте попробуем вместе.

Вот одно:
"общественность давно уже пытается вдолбить властям и депутатам, что склоны вдоль моря (от гавани Одесского порта до Дачи Ковалевского) — это не просто зеленая зона, это парк. К сожалению, неухоженный. Но по чьей вине? И у этого парка есть название — «Юбилейный».
С большим трудом, но удалось найти доказательства. О парке есть упоминание в решении горисполкома «Об упорядочении землепользования в парках культуры и отдыха» от 17 декабря 1992 года. Согласно этому документу, «Юбилейный» получил статус филиала парка им. Шевченко.
Но в данной ситуации самое главное доказательство — старый, но действующий генплан Одессы. На 117-й странице пояснительной записки, в сведениях по развитию системы зеленых насаждений, перечислены городские парки. Среди них значится и «Юбилейный» — 361 гектар.
Никакой официальной информации о том, что парк утратил свой статус, нет."

Даю таковую. 
1. Парка площадью 361 га никогда не было.
2. "Юбилейный парк расположен на приморских склонах и является самым крупным в Одессе: площадь его превышает 230 гектаров." - известная всем экологам цитата.
3. Парк в 1984 г. переименован в Юбилейный из "Парк имени 50-летия Великого Октября" - о разбивке парка было торжественно объявлено в 1967 г.

4. В 2002 г. после проведения официальной инвентаризации зеленых насаждений в городе *территории склонов не были отнесены к категории скверов и парков.* По элементарной причине - сам парк НЕ УДАЛОСЬ ОБНАРУЖИТЬ.

5.  "...старый, но действующий генплан Одессы. На 117-й странице пояснительной записки, в сведениях по развитию системы зеленых насаждений, перечислены городские парки. Среди них значится и «Юбилейный» — 361 гектар."
Генеральный план - это КОНЦЕПЦИЯ РАЗВИТИЯ на 20 лет вперед. По этой концепции в Одессе и метро уже бы быть было должно. 
Вспоминаю Программу КПСС, по которой четко, к 1980 г. в СССР должен был быть построен коммунизм. 
Уже нет ни СССР, ни КПСС. И парка "имени 50-летия Великого Октября" тоже нет. 

А ведь я етот "парк" сам сажал в 1966-67 гг. Вместе со всеми школьниками и студентами города. Глина склонов текла вниз ручьями вместе с деревьями и кустами.  Матерясь на дурость тогдашних властей, в точности так, как многие сейчас высказываются о властях нынешних.

История - это хорошо. Можно вспомнить.
Но смотреть надо В БУДУЩЕЕ.

И еще надо смотреть в учебник. Где написано черным по белому, что *деревья возле моря на прибрежных склонах не растут*. Тем паче на обращенных к солнцу юго-восточных склонах. Сколько их там не сажай. Засыхают, почему-то они от жаркого солнца и соленого ветра. 
На плато - растут, ежели сажать, ибо степная у нас зона, а не лесная. А на склонах - не растут...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Том 4 Пояснительной записки к Генеральному планы г. Одессы 1989 г., пока еще действующему. На странице 117 находится таблица "Сводные данные по развитию системы зеленых насаждений", в которой русским по белому указана площадь парка "Юбилейный" в 361 гектар, из них действующих зеленых насаждений на 1986 год - 270 гектар.

В цчебнике написано, что деревья на склонах не растут, а у нас растут. Кому я поверю - тому, что вижу свооими глазами или учебнику?

----------


## coder_ak

> Откройте тему: хибарки на Фонтане.
> Каждый борется в меру своих сил, знаю, здесь есть гр.-не из слуг народа...Насчет спонсорства.., я завхозом, а тем более гл. экономистом в городе и т.д. не избиралась,не назначалать.Пусть кажд. занимается своим делом. Высказать свое ,,ФЭ,, на форуме по отношению к теме имеет право каждый житель города.


 Борьбы не видно, есть только стенания, ой как всё плохо.
Так и никто из присутствующих экономистом города не работает, но рассуждать о зарплатах дворников и их количестве с задором начинает

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Так и никто из присутствующих экономистом города не работает, но рассуждать о зарплатах дворников и их количестве с задором начинает


 Порнятно теперь почему по вашему мнению все что делает городская власть - хорошо.
А кем вы работаете в горисполкоме? В отделе пропаганды?

----------


## Pinky

> В 2002 г. после проведения официальной инвентаризации зеленых насаждений в городе территории склонов не были отнесены к категории скверов и парков. По элементарной причине - сам парк НЕ УДАЛОСЬ ОБНАРУЖИТЬ.


 Что опять украли? Или искали плохо? Или ТАК найти хотели? Белое пятно на карте Одессы? Или пятно под застройку?

----------


## Dema

> И вообще, *зачем скамеки*? Если это ухоженный парк, то можно и на чистой траве посидеть. Не боясь сесть в собачье дерьмо, мусор и объедки.


 Скамейки :

А так эстетичнее конечно-же:

----------


## coder_ak

*Тихон Петрович*, я не работаю ни в одной государственной организации. Но мне очень интересно знать о развитии моего родного города.
Пока я виду лишь желание некоторых товарищей остановить развитие. Это нормально, естественная боязнь обывателя перемен.

----------


## coder_ak

*Dema*, это просто мечта! Выйти в парк и иметь возможность посидеть на газоне. У нас же, почему то, "ходить по газонам запрещено!"

----------


## sash17

> Том 4 Пояснительной записки к Генеральному планы г. Одессы 1989 г., пока еще действующему. На странице 117 находится таблица "Сводные данные по развитию системы зеленых насаждений", в которой русским по белому указана площадь парка "Юбилейный" в 361 гектар, из них действующих зеленых насаждений на 1986 год - 270 гектар.


 Генеральный план  г. Одессы 1989 г., разработанный в 1986 году, был запланирован/утвержден 19 лет назад на  сколько лет в БУДУЩЕЕ?

Так это будущее, которое у нас сейчас, спустя 22 года, в 2008 году, оказалось не совсем таким, как его видела советская власть в 1989 г. В том числе и в части развития парка. 
И не только в части парка. Разве мог предполагать план 1989 г., что по городу будет ездить 300 тыс. автомобилей, что Одесситы перестанут хотеть жить в хрущевках и чешках, что, страшно подумать, появится частная собственность и что Украина станет самостоятельным государством?

----------


## Pinky

> *Тихон Петрович*, я не работаю ни в одной государственной организации. Но мне очень интересно знать о развитии моего родного города.
> Пока я виду лишь желание некоторых товарищей остановить развитие. Это нормально, естественная боязнь обывателя перемен.


 А откуда уверенность, что это развитие города, а не развитие очередной ФПГ? 
Газоны будут, только посидеть на них вряд-ли удастся, забор, охрана - проходите мимо? - Проходите, не задерживайтесь!

----------


## coder_ak

*Pinky*, а откуда уверенность в обратном?
Это мечты такие про заборы?

----------


## Pinky

Разве застройщики альтруисты?  Чтобы по прилегающей к апартаментам территории всякий сброд шатался, да еще и на травку норовил присесть? 
Усе будет облаГорожено и загорожено не сумлевайтесь!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Борьбы не видно, есть только стенания, ой как всё плохо.
> Так и никто из присутствующих экономистом города не работает, но рассуждать о зарплатах дворников и их количестве с задором начинает


 ,,А судьи кто?..,, То, что Вы здесь пишите -не стенания, может пример борьбы? Вопрос только, борьба за что, или за кого...
О зарплате дворников-не рассуждаю, знаю, было-бы желание,Вы тоже можете узнать (если живете в общем дворе). А вспомнила о З.П. на Ваше :,,людей не хватает,,.

----------


## coder_ak

*Pinky*, где можно примеры посмотреть?

----------


## coder_ak

*Любимая Бабушка*, результаты борьбы есть? Пока никаких реальных дел не видно. Рисование краской на асфальте это так, детские шалости.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> *Любимая Бабушка*, результаты борьбы есть? Пока никаких реальных дел не видно. Рисование краской на асфальте это так, детские шалости.


 Покажите пример ! - может народу что-нибудь стоящее подскажите...

----------


## coder_ak

*Любимая Бабушка*, меня ща за личную переписку забанят!
Я никогда не писал, что я борец за какие то идеи. Но когда я вижу, что вокруг делаются интересные для меня вещи, я поддерживаю.
А кричать геть может каждый, толку?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> *Любимая Бабушка*, результаты борьбы есть? Пока никаких реальных дел не видно. Рисование краской на асфальте это так, детские шалости.


 Терроризм засчитывается?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Попрошу прекратить оффтоп и попытки переходов на личности.*

Вчера и сегодня на ТВ снимали то, что должно было произойти и произойдет еще, если на склонах будут строить. Поползло... 

Знаете дорогу, идущую от спуска Азарова к Вилла Отраде - над стадионом? Так вот, изрядный ее кусок просто сполз. Сполз от того, что когда строили стадион, то нарушили подземный дренаж, и  со временем оно дало о себе знать.

----------


## coder_ak

Там были и никто не сфоткал этот "провал"?
А что стадион? Высоток нет, разровняли площадку да пару 2-х этажных сооружений построили.

----------


## BURN

Неа, не сфоткали, сняли на видео. Смотри на ГРАДе.

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky*, где можно примеры посмотреть?


 
пока на 8-ой станции, там и газончики и заборчики, при том, что застройка малоэтажными коттеджиками.

зы, такое впечатление, что кто-то здесь, как вчера родился

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Когда стадион строили на склонах, то нарушили подземный и надземный дренаж. Нормальный отток воды был нарушен. Еще надо учесть, что прямона верхней кромке склона там стоит жилой дом с подземным паркингом и несколько "хатынок" - то есть, атм нарушена вся система отвода воды. Вот оно и дало о себе знать. И точно так же может, например, под Кирпичным переулком или Дунаева поползти в любой момент.

На склонах нужно немедленно, подчеркиваю, - немедленно, приводить в нормальное состояние дренаж. Иначе ни одна подпорная стена, никакая система свай не убережет от оползней.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Это произошел оползень, или пока еще только эрозия склона?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Когда стадион строили на склонах, то нарушили подземный и надземный дренаж. Нормальный отток воды был нарушен. Еще надо учесть, что прямона верхней кромке склона там стоит жилой дом с подземным паркингом и несколько "хатынок" - то есть, атм нарушена вся система отвода воды. Вот оно и дало о себе знать. И точно так же может, например, под Кирпичным переулком или Дунаева поползти в любой момент.
> 
> На склонах нужно немедленно, подчеркиваю, - немедленно, приводить в нормальное состояние дренаж. Иначе ни одна подпорная стена, никакая система свай не убережет от оползней.


 Дренаж не приводить в нормальное состояние нужно а поскорее выводить из него. 
Пусть все ползет сейчас а не тогда, когда на склонах будут стоять жилые дома с живыми людьми внутри.

----------


## sash17

Будет, вполне вероятно, построен жилой дом и кардиоцентр "Доброе сердце" на месте санатория "Россия" в Одессе общей площадью застройки 24 га. 

Кардиоцентр, *передаваемый в коммунальную собственность города,* рассчитан на 940 посещений в сутки. Он будет возведен на участке в 3 га. Предусмотрены подъезды, в первую очередь - для машин "скорой помощи" и строительство гостиницы для реабилитации пациентов центра. Запланирован общедоступный парк - рекреационная зона на площади 4,8 га - набережная на верхней террасе склонов, *фуникулер от верхней террасы до пляжа*, парк, зоны тихого отдыха. 1,88 га отводится под *пляжи, которые должны быть намыты*. Намечается *реконструкция пирсов и берегоукрепление*. На 0,5 га предполагается разместить детский сад на 130 воспитанников. 

Под жилую застройку планируется отвести 12 га. Ожидается, что это будет каскадное 9-20-этажное здание. Общая площадь (включая подземный паркинг) - 200 тыс. кв. м. Плотность населения - 417 чел. на 1 га. Разработчик проекта - фирма Архпроект-МДМ - заверил, что аллеи санатория будут сохранены полностью, а деревья и парковая зона на верхней террасе – максимально. Должен быть создан зеленый массив. Инвестор проекта - компания "Благо-инвест (Европейская клиника)". ...  10% пациентов намечено принимать бесплатно. Основной проблемой проекта специалисты назвали отсутствие качественных подъездных путей к будущему комплексу.

Проектные работы предполагается завершить весной 2009 г...

Также - http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/14121/ .

----------


## Тигран

> *Pinky*, где можно примеры посмотреть?


 Примеров уже и по городу хватает.....  Всех не припомню... Огороженный Шахский дворец, перекрыта ТЗ от Аркадии до 13й, я раньше там на веле ехал....

----------


## Ginger

> Огороженный Шахский дворец


 На Гоголя который? Он тут при чём?

----------


## coder_ak

> пока на 8-ой станции, там и газончики и заборчики, при том, что застройка малоэтажными коттеджиками.
> 
> зы, такое впечатление, что кто-то здесь, как вчера родился


 На 8-й станции яхт-клуб. По определению закратая и охраняемая территория. Точно так же, как и яхт-клуб в Отраде.
Кстати мимо тех коттеджей вполне можно ходить, никто не запрещает.

----------


## coder_ak

*Fantomas*, от Аркадии перекрыто уже много лет, еще при союзе там начали строить гостиницу. И оно не столько перекрыто, сколько просто по территории стройки гулять, как бы не принято.
Еще есть примеры, где сейчас что-то построили, была территория со свободным доступом, а теперь нет?

Кстати, был вчера на Французском. Честно говоря не понял, где же эта тотальная вырубка деревьев? Где нарисованные активистами под трафарет картинки?
А те деревья, которые растут прямо около дороги действительно надо срезать.

----------


## swenslim

coder, а может лучше твой половой орган срезать ?

----------


## Pinky

> На 8-й станции яхт-клуб. По определению закратая и охраняемая территория. Точно так же, как и яхт-клуб в Отраде.
> Кстати мимо тех коттеджей вполне можно ходить, никто не запрещает.


 Ключевое слово *мимо*.

----------


## Ohhn

> Будет, вполне вероятно, построен жилой дом и кардиоцентр "Доброе сердце" на месте санатория "Россия" в Одессе общей площадью застройки 24 га. 
> Кардиоцентр, *передаваемый в коммунальную собственность города,* рассчитан на 940 посещений в сутки. Он будет возведен на участке в 3 га. Предусмотрены подъезды, в первую очередь - для машин "скорой помощи" и строительство гостиницы для реабилитации пациентов центра. Запланирован общедоступный парк - рекреационная зона на площади 4,8 га - набережная на верхней террасе склонов, *фуникулер от верхней террасы до пляжа*, парк, зоны тихого отдыха. 1,88 га отводится под *пляжи, которые должны быть намыты*. Намечается *реконструкция пирсов и берегоукрепление*. На 0,5 га предполагается разместить детский сад на 130 воспитанников. 
> Под жилую застройку планируется отвести 12 га. Ожидается, что это будет каскадное 9-20-этажное здание. Общая площадь (включая подземный паркинг) - 200 тыс. кв. м. Плотность населения - 417 чел. на 1 га. Разработчик проекта - фирма Архпроект-МДМ - заверил, что аллеи санатория будут сохранены полностью, а деревья и парковая зона на верхней террасе – максимально. Должен быть создан зеленый массив. Инвестор проекта - компания "Благо-инвест (Европейская клиника)". ...  10% пациентов намечено принимать бесплатно. Основной проблемой проекта специалисты назвали отсутствие качественных подъездных путей к будущему комплексу.
> Проектные работы предполагается завершить весной 2009 г...
> Также - http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/14121/ .


 Ура ГурвиЛанам! просто нет слов от такой наглости по объемам дерибана.

----------


## Ohhn

> Генеральный план  г. Одессы 1989 г., разработанный в 1986 году, был запланирован/утвержден 19 лет назад на  сколько лет в БУДУЩЕЕ?
> Так это будущее, которое у нас сейчас, спустя 22 года, в 2008 году, оказалось не совсем таким, как его видела советская власть в 1989 г. В том числе и в части развития парка. 
> И не только в части парка. Разве мог предполагать план 1989 г., что по городу будет ездить 300 тыс. автомобилей, что Одесситы перестанут хотеть жить в хрущевках и чешках, что, страшно подумать, появится частная собственность и что Украина станет самостоятельным государством?


  это пять . 
но строим по головам, в тч Север-Юг ,ссылаюсь на этот документ.

----------


## coder_ak

> Ключевое слово *мимо*.


 А надо иметь право прямо к людям в коттеджи заходить и на их газоне прямо под окном разводить костры?

----------


## Pinky

> А надо иметь право прямо к людям в коттеджи заходить и на их газоне прямо под окном разводить костры?


 Читаем еще раз внимательно вот этот пост.
Сейчас склоны общественная территория, по которой можно ходить, сидеть на газонах в тени деревьев. Разводить костры - зависит от конкретного индивидуума, (я-бы не стал это делать).

----------


## coder_ak

*Pinky*, тут всё время речь про то, что вот застроят и не пустят. А я говорю, что не могут не пустить, мне же в ответ какие то непонятные примеры.

----------


## Тигран

> *Fantomas*, от Аркадии перекрыто уже много лет, еще при союзе там начали строить гостиницу. И оно не столько перекрыто, сколько просто по территории стройки гулять, как бы не принято.
> Еще есть примеры, где сейчас что-то построили, была территория со свободным доступом, а теперь нет?


 Всего 2 года назад я там проезжал, теперь меня туда не пускают охранники..... Теперь надо объезжать поверху ч/з 9ю станцию.

----------


## Тигран

> На Гоголя который? Он тут при чём?


 При том, что это частная территория, хоть и красиво, но единственное, что вы можете - это ХОДИТЬ МИМО.

----------


## Ginger

> При том, что это частная территория, хоть и красиво, но единственное, что вы можете - это ХОДИТЬ МИМО.


 Погоди....
Давай не путать общедоступные парки и здания, для которых единственный способ спасти - сдать в долгосрочную аренду. Чего туда ходить-то? На экскурсию? Там же смотреть без слёз не возможно было, когда во дворце был хореографический кружок

----------


## coder_ak

> Ключевое слово *мимо*.


 


> Всего 2 года назад я там проезжал, теперь меня туда не пускают охранники..... Теперь надо объезжать поверху ч/з 9ю станцию.


 Куда не пускают? На стройку? так и правильно делают.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Похоже, надо еще раз объяснить одну простую вещь. 

Есть парк, территория, которая принадлежит территориальной громаде г. Одессы, т.е. всем одесситам. Там можно гулять, отдыхать, ходить, развлекаться - все, что угодно, чтоне противоречит закону. И тут появляются люди, которые продают эту территорию другим людям, чтобы они там построили жилые дома. А к жилым домам будет прилегать некоторое количество земли, которую они огродят и никого туда не пустят. 

Что же с будет иметь территориальная громада г. Одессы?

Пример попроще, поменьше масштабом. У вас возле дома есть детская площадка. И оказалось, что начальник ЖЭКа продал ее какому-то дяде, который теперь строит там себе гараж, а вокруг гаража все обгородил забором и там моет машину и выгуливает свою собаку. Детям играть негде, все возмущаются, но начальник ЖЭКа говорит: "Эту землю продали потому, что там дети играли, бегали, шумели, а теперь там стоит культурный гараж, вокруг все чистенько и никакого там детского шума!".

----------


## Petrova

coder_ak: Fantomas, от Аркадии перекрыто уже много лет, еще при союзе там начали строить гостиницу. И оно не столько перекрыто, сколько просто по территории стройки гулять, как бы не принято.
coder_ak: Куда не пускают? На стройку? так и правильно делают.


Так можно на стройку ходить, но неприятно или не пускают и правильно делают?

Сообщение от Pinky  
Ключевое слово мимо.
coder_ak: А надо иметь право прямо к людям в коттеджи заходить и на их газоне прямо под окном разводить костры?

coder_ak:  Pinky, тут всё время речь про то, что вот застроят и не пустят. А я говорю, что не могут не пустить, мне же в ответ какие то непонятные примеры.

Так  нефиг лезть на чужые (бывшые наши) газоны или «не могут не пустить»?

coder_ak вы теряете свои же логические нити и это слегка раздражает. делайте меньше постов, но качественей. если в начале вы вас было интересно читать (как разумного оппонента), то сечас уже хочется ваши посты пропускать вовсе.

----------


## coder_ak

*Petrova*, я никого не заставляю себя читать.
Где нет логики? Хочешь зайти на стройку и получить кирпичём по голове - заходи. Но сторож для того там и сидит, что бы если что на него не повесили чьи то увечья.

А логическая нить простая. Сейчас огромная часть территории склонов - это просто заросли, куда и зайти нельзя, либо откровенно опасные места, где можно убиться. Если же эти места будут облагорожены, то станет только лучше, появятся места, где можно будет гулять, сидеть и т.д. Да, шашлык жарить и разбрасывать мусор придётся в других, диких местах.

----------


## Тигран

> Погоди....
> Давай не путать общедоступные парки и здания, для которых единственный способ спасти - сдать в долгосрочную аренду. Чего туда ходить-то? На экскурсию? Там же смотреть без слёз не возможно было, когда во дворце был хореографический кружок


 В том то и дело, я к этому и веду, на бывших общедоступных территориях понастроят частных зданий и обнесут их забором. Теорема доказана. Если не поняли, читайте с первого поста, где просили привести примеры.....

----------


## Тигран

> Куда не пускают? На стройку? так и правильно делают.


 Я не хочу обидеть, но вы меня доводите до бешенства, не понимаю с какой целью.... Я говорил, что от ТЗ отгородили часть и я не могу там проехать, вы возразили, а потом сами говорите, что правильно, что не пускают......  Вы сами себя понимаете ?

----------


## sash17

А будут свайной стеной укреплять трассу "Здоровье" - естественно, закроют большой участок на период стройки.
Оно Правилами безопасности при производстве свайных работ предусмотрено. Слышал, что начинать будут больше опасные участки с двух сторон навстречу - и с 16-й Фонтана и от санатория Россия. Но - ближе к июлю-августу, а то и к сентябрю.

----------


## seredag

Киевляне, имеющие опыт борьбы с застройкой парков (Пейзажка) говорят о том, что строительство с забором без информации о застройщике уже основание для горожан снести такой забор http://derybanu.net/2008/05/13/yak-boryutsya-z-nezakonnimi-zabudovami/

----------


## seredag

Там же можно почитать про дерибан в Одессе http://derybanu.net/deriban-v-odesi/
Оказывается Кучук расширяет свои интересы уже в Одесскую область

----------


## Олег.Л

http://ua-football.com/ukrainian/euro2012/4832bbfa.html 

"– Расскажите, что планируется сделать в Лузановке? Там будет построен какой-то развлекательный и спортивный комплекс? Когда начнутся работы и будет ли что-то сооружаться? 
– Мы сейчас проводим конкурс, планируется строительство стадиона на 32 тысячи посадочных мест, намыв территории около 20 гектаров, планируется также строительство гостиниц, спортивных сооружений для детей, таких как каток, футбольное поле, волейбольное поле – весь спектр спортивных сооружений на том месте, где раньше была свалка. Границы парка затрагиваться не будут, хотя во всех СМИ еще совсем недавно кричали об этом. Расширяться эта территория будет за счет намывных сооружений." 
===============

А чего? Молодцы! Всего 20 га намыть -это красиво! И Лузановку похерим и море поуничтожаем! немножко....пока....там посмотрим

----------


## АТ

> ...А чего? Молодцы! Всего 20 га намыть -это красиво! И Лузановку похерим и море поуничтожаем! немножко....пока....там посмотрим


 Так это ж сейчас делается не только в Лузановке, но и с другой стороны, и аж в Ильичёвске и дальше.
Обрывы срезаем на фиг, планируем или намываем, и получаем замечательную стройплощадку.
Прямо на берегу. В первой линии.

PS.  Представляете - за сколько можно продать каждую сотку? Разным диким людям, которые всю жизнь мечтали жить с видом на море?

----------


## Petrova

наш вариант листовки честно содранный с листовки активистов из Питера  :smileflag: 

*Передний лист*

*Картинка c видом Одессы*

Мы часто слышим, что город обречен, и сделать уже ничего нельзя. Но есть люди, которые убеждены, что это не так, те, кто считают, что наш город можно спасти.

*Задний лист*

Наше общественное движение объединяет людей, которые любят Одессу и неравнодушны к ее судьбе. Цель движения – сохранение уникального архитектурного облика нашего города.

На наших глазах, пользуясь нашим с вами равнодушием, на улицах исторического центра города рушат здания, которые создавали неповторимый облик Одессы, и замещают их уродливыми коробками бизнес - центров. На наших глазах вырубают зеленые насаждения ради авантюрных проектов застройки побережья элитными клубами и пансионатами.

Мы не против развития и новизны, но приметы нового времени должны не уничтожать ценности прошлого, а органично дополнять их. И мы больше не желаем молчать. Мы перешли к действиям. Мы не связаны ни с какой из политических партий и сотрудничаем со всеми, кто любит свой город, вне зависимости от политических убеждений. Мы призываем и ваc ответственно отнестись к тому, что происходит в нашем городе. Кроме нас с вами никто не защитит наши дома, не спасет парки и скверы, которые стремятся застроить, не воспрепятствует чудовищной застройке приморских склонов элитным жильем. Опыт гражданского сопротивления показывает, что, объединив усилия, горожане могут отстаивать свои права, защищая город от разрушения. Наш город – наше с вами бесценное достояние. И мы обязаны его спасти.

*Преодолейте апатию и страх!
Давайте действовать вместе!
*
*Наши координаты:
тел. 799 08 49
http://eko-od.org.ua/*


кому надо могу кинуть на мыло в формате CDR

----------


## Mario

А как всё-таки все повелись на то, что живём мы 3.5 года уже в "правовом государстве"...

----------


## Оппонент

> Куда не пускают? На стройку? так и правильно делают.


 Удивительная клоунада! Начинают строить Морскую Симфонию ( В итоге становится Реквиемом) . Им разрешают на какое то время перекрыть ТЗ со стороны Аркадии.. И проходы со стороны Морского переулка и Нагорного Бульвара (теперь Новобереговая) . На стройку отведено определенное время . Строители в срок не уложились. ,обещали здать в 2007  но скорее всего не здадут никогда , дураков мало, покупать там некому. За это время вырос Таун хаус на 8 станции (Строили как места отдыха спортсменов) там поселиились очень крутые(как поросячий хвост) одесситы. Заканчивает Балух свой обьект  рядом с симфонией. Дальше Пидрахуй лепит горбатого. Итог: временный запрет стал постоянным, кроме того на верху в парке Юность некий депутат мельник перекрыл проход со стороны 8 в направлении Аркадии устроил на месте куска Новобереговой двор своего дома. Теперь там бродят , как пони по кругу, пенсионеры которые в кои то веки решили прогуляться по набережной, велосипедиты тащут на горбу велосипеды с ТЗ по склону с тем чтобы через Каманина (улица с диким движением ) попасть в Аркадию.Одесситы ведь не виноваты , что ктото не может в срок окончить стройку. Будь добр восстанови коммуникацию , а для обеспечения безопасности стройки огороди ее как делается по всему городу. Ведь не факт . что из-за стройки перекрывается движение по городским улицам. Даже на Чижикова в период бурного строительства худо-бедно можно было проехать.... Но на ТЗ в Таун хаусе уже установлены лежачие полицейские, шлагбаумы, охрана итд. Думаю свобода там будет весьма условной, если будет.  А вам coder_ak; рекомендуюсовершить прогулку с 10 станции в Аркадию желательно по набережной

----------


## Оппонент

Як борються з незаконними забудовами
Артем Чапай, 13/05/2008 
Коротко: Як борються з незаконними забудовами
Отже, одного злощасного дня ви дізнаєтеся, що на вашому дитячому майданчику, чи в парку, чи прямо під домом збираються звести шедевр висотної архітектури чи щось у такому роді - а вам, чого доброго, невдовзі загрожує відселення. Ви спершу не знаєте - що робити? Ось приблизна сукупність дій, які вчиняють ті безліч людей, які вже опинились у подібній ситуації.

1. Написання запитів до державних органів: прокуратура, районна чи міська адміністрація і так далі. Треба чесно сказати: результатів це не дає. Однак за законом вам зобов”язані відповісти упродовж 30 днів. Таким чином, ви збираєте інформацію про забудовника та юридичні обставини справи, яка знадобиться в подальшому.

2. Маючи документи - якщо ви можете собі це дозволити у фінансовому плані, ви подаєте до суду. Знову ж, відверте попередження: скоріш за все, суд ви програєте. Однак часто суд призупиняє будь-які роботи до остаточного розв”язання справи. Ви також завжди можете подати до апеляційного суду, судів вищих інстанцій. Таким чином як мінімум ви виграєте час для подальшої боротьби.

3. Якщо у вас уже поставили паркан - ніколи не зайве провести акцію зі знищення паркану. Головне - ніколи не бійтеся цього робити. Як місцеві мешканці, народ - ви є джерелом влади, і правда завжди на вашому боці. Якщо будівництво цілком правове - як правило, люди й не протестують проти нього.

4. Хоча правда на вашому боці - варто подбати також про законні підстави ваших дій. Для цього вам потрібно мати з собою документи, які свідчать про протиправність забудови. Ви отримуєте їх із листування з органами влади (п. 1), або якщо суд призупинив будівництво (п. 2).

До речі, щодо інформації. Як правило, забудовник вказаний на стенді над парканом. Якщо такого стенду немає - це вже підстава для того, щоб паркан повалити.

5. Якщо незважаючи на заборону суду забудовник намагається будуватися - ви фізично блокуєте його дії. Це може бути блокування в”їзду техніки автотранспортом, наприклад. Іноді варто збиратися з сусідами й просто не давати працювати. Методи залежать від конкретних обставин - тут вам видніше.

6. Завжди не завадить навчитися спілкуватися з міліцією. В окремих випадках, правда, забудовник підкуповує міліціонерів - однак як правило їм ідеться лише про наявність у вас (і у них) документів. Тому на акції треба брати документи.

7. Щоб убезпечити себе перед міліціонерами і якщо акція планується заздалегідь - варто подати заявку на акцію. Відповідна заява на міського голову просто подається до міської ради. Краще при цьому отримати вхідний номер. Нагадуємо: за конституцією, ви не повинні отримати дозвіл на акцію - ви повинні просто про неї попередити.

8. Іноді забудовник наймає “молодиків специфічної зовнішності” для протистояння місцевим мешканцям. У такому разі - а також якщо у вас є скандальні дані на забудовника, наприклад, його зв”язки з владою чи попередня злочинна діяльність - треба запрошувати пресу. Найлегше просто розсилати оголошення про наступну акцію, найефективніше - дзвонити знайомим журналістам. Але увага! Не вірте в те, що якась кількість публікацій у пресі достатня, щоб зупинити забудову. Це допомагає, так. Але забудов уже стільки і пишуть про них стільки, що іще одна точка не справляє вже того резонансу, який потрібен. Тому зупинити забудову все ж можете тільки ви самі.

9. І головне - не піддаватися на провокації, не вірити в те, що за вас вирішить вашу проблему хтось інший, в тому числі будь-хто з політиків. Та діяти систематично. Одна акція, навіть найуспішніша, нічого не дасть. Тож налаштуйтеся на тривалу боротьбу. І вірте в себе.

***

Зрозуміло, що кожен із пунктів може потребувати детального пояснення.
Поступово це буде зроблено тут. Однак головне - все одно практика. Вона в кожному випадку й визначає ваші подальші дії. Тому поговоріть із сусідами, організуйтеся й просто починайте діяти. Борітеся - поборете. Приклади успіху вже є.

Артем Чапай

----------


## Оппонент

> На 8-й станции яхт-клуб. По определению закратая и охраняемая территория. Точно так же, как и яхт-клуб в Отраде.
> Кстати мимо тех коттеджей вполне можно ходить, никто не запрещает.


 Яхт клуб ниже ТЗ и на его цноту никто не посягает. Как только его содержание будет переведено на экономическую базу , а не на использование владельцами властных полномочий, он тут же станет открытым. Начнет предлагать , аренду яхт , прогулки и тд. 
Мимо коттеджей действительно можно ходить, но куда придешь?

----------


## sash17

Трасса "Здоровье" начинается на Ланжероне и оканчивается в Аркадии. 

Цитатка: 
"Трасса здоровья, которая берет начало от пляжа «Ланжерон», проходящая вдоль прибрежной зоны и *оканчивающаяся на пляже «Аркадия»* является пешеходной зоной отдыха, где можно совершать пешие прогулки, катание на велосипедах, роликах и т.д."

http://www.odessa.ua/administration/prymorska/14411/

Поэтому, просто непонятно "об чем речь"?

----------


## Олег.Л

> А как всё-таки все повелись на то, что живём мы 3.5 года уже в "правовом государстве"...


 ==========
Да никто не повелся,просто все забыли,что рыба гниет с головы...
имея в лице "гаранта " страны безвольное аморфное вещество,способное только шевелить пальцами,но неспособного даже на мало-мальски мужской поступок,и проходимку-авантюристку думающую только "об урвать" очередное предприятие.Об остальных представителях "очень крупного капитала " смысла говорить нет,не в зависимости о партийных принадлежностях.
Чего тогда удивляться поведению местных ребят на местах,котрые пользуясь отсутствием элементарного порядка аккуратно ложат на действующее законодательство и радостно откусывают все новые и новые кусочки...Склоны -субъективный ,но яркий пример беспредельного бардака нашего родного края.....

----------


## job2001

> Трасса "Здоровье" начинается на Ланжероне и оканчивается в Аркадии. 
> 
> Цитатка: 
> "Трасса здоровья, которая берет начало от пляжа «Ланжерон», проходящая вдоль прибрежной зоны и *оканчивающаяся на пляже «Аркадия»* является пешеходной зоной отдыха, где можно совершать пешие прогулки, катание на велосипедах, роликах и т.д."
> 
> http://www.odessa.ua/administration/prymorska/14411/
> 
> Поэтому, просто непонятно "об чем речь"?


 Есть хорошая поговорка по этому поводу - про божью росу, вы в курсе да?

----------


## Оппонент

> Трасса "Здоровье" начинается на Ланжероне и оканчивается в Аркадии. 
> 
> Цитатка: 
> "Трасса здоровья, которая берет начало от пляжа «Ланжерон», проходящая вдоль прибрежной зоны и *оканчивающаяся на пляже «Аркадия»* является пешеходной зоной отдыха, где можно совершать пешие прогулки, катание на велосипедах, роликах и т.д."
> 
> http://www.odessa.ua/administration/prymorska/14411/
> 
> Поэтому, просто непонятно "об чем речь"?


 Назовите то что идет  (шло) от Аркадии до 16 станции трассой нездоровья как вам будет угодно от этого суть не меняется. В одессеБЫЛА НЕПРЕРЫВНАЯ  ДОРОГА ПО БЕРЕГУ МОРЯ условно трасса здоровья от парка Шевченко до 16 станции .  Была набережная проходившая над склонами. Нагорный бульвар, теперь ул. Новобереговая соединяла Аркадию с 8, 9 и т.д. Теперь это сообщение отсутствует . Депутат Мельник перекрыл своим двором Новобереговую улицу. Земельные ресурсы на обращение , отписываются : произошел самозахват, мы боремся итд. На самом деле удовлетворение амбиций одного депутата исполкому со всем его кодлом , важнение удобства остального населения города. Люди в недоумении бродят по парку Юность в поисках выхода в сторону Аркадии, а без лоцмана там не пройти. Кстати парк отошел другим депутатам Марковым тоже не долго ему свободным быть. Изначально был построен с карманами для стоянки машин. Носейчас все загородили , столбики , трубы , бетонные блоки и охрана бродит с кавказскими овчарками.

----------


## Оппонент

> Трасса "Здоровье" начинается на Ланжероне и оканчивается в Аркадии. 
> 
> Цитатка: 
> "Трасса здоровья, которая берет начало от пляжа «Ланжерон», проходящая вдоль прибрежной зоны и *оканчивающаяся на пляже «Аркадия»* является пешеходной зоной отдыха, где можно совершать пешие прогулки, катание на велосипедах, роликах и т.д."
> 
> http://www.odessa.ua/administration/prymorska/14411/
> 
> Поэтому, просто непонятно "об чем речь"?


 Кстати с 8 станции начинается Киевский район. Естественно блага приморского заканчиваются в Аркадии

----------


## Ohhn

> А как всё-таки все повелись на то, что живём мы 3.5 года уже в "правовом государстве"...


 http://news.liga.net/news/N0826629.html

----------


## gsergin

> А как всё-таки все повелись на то, что живём мы 3.5 года уже в "правовом государстве"...


 Действительно - за одни сутки курс доллара нацбанка упал до 4.85 и вернулся обратно на 5.5 Вот в нашем "правовом государстве" появилось на несколько миллионеров больше

----------


## der_wolf

> Действительно - за одни сутки курс доллара нацбанка упал до 4.85 и вернулся обратно на 5.5 Вот в нашем "правовом государстве" появилось на несколько миллионеров больше


 Национальный банк Украины (НБУ) установил на 23 мая официальный курс гривни на уровне 4,85 грн/$1, несмотря на требование Совета НБУ возвратить его в пределы утвержденного ранее прогнозного коридора курса на 2008 год - 4,95-5,25 грн/$1.

----------


## Сан Саныч

> Депутат Мельник перекрыл своим двором Новобереговую улицу. Земельные ресурсы на обращение , отписываются : произошел самозахват, мы боремся итд. На самом деле удовлетворение амбиций одного депутата исполкому со всем его кодлом , важнение удобства остального населения города.


 Слушайте, ну давайте все таки зрить в корень, как говорится. Правильно Балинов не устает повторять, что распылятmся на кучуков, ворохаевых и прочих означает не видеть главного - Гурвица. С этим самым Мельником та же история. Он в какую фракцию входит? Фракцию Эдуарда Гурвица Наша Одессу. Какое земельное управление?! Да достаточно, Гурвицу вызвать того Мельника и приказать ему снести все что настроил. Достаточно собрать фракцию и гласно сказать так мол и так, дорогой соратник, ты наш позоришь, а посему либо вон из фракции, либо сноси все к чертовой матери! Что имеем в реальности? Из фракции Наша Одесса изгнали Казарновского, но не Мельника. Вот и ответ. Вывод - мельники, ворахаевы, кучуки "их одесса" - это все антиодесская власть во ГЛАВЕ с Гурвицем. И выход в таком случае тоже один. Гнать эту антиодесскую власть во ГЛАВЕ с Гурвицем в шею.

----------


## Petrova

гы...а кого сажать будем?
ну, в хорошем смысле слова  :smileflag: 

есть у вас предложения по поводу честной власти?
я что-то вот никак не придумаю ее...

----------


## coder_ak

> через Каманина (улица с диким движением ) попасть в Аркадию. А вам coder_ak; рекомендуюсовершить прогулку с 10 станции в Аркадию желательно по набережной


 Ну да, дикое движение по Каманина. Целых пять машин в час.
Регулярно совершаю. От 16-й Фонтана до 10-й, а там по-любому дорога заканчивается. Так что насчёт непрерывности по всему побережью - миф. 
Если же таки пройти с велом в руках 10-ю, то можно доехать нижним уровнем до забора стройки, которая началась задолго до нынешних реалий.
Всё же есть уверенность, что там движение будет открыто после окончания строительства. Заодно, может быть и плиты за Аркадией облагородят.

----------


## sash17

> Ну да, дикое движение по Каманина. Целых пять машин в час.


 Сколько машин в час на Каманина в часы пик - не считал. Примерно скажу - около 500-800. И  пробка при выезде на Фонтанскую дорогу минуток на 5-10...

----------


## sash17

> Стадион "Черноморец" расположен на склоне прямо под домом № 13А переулка Вице-адмирала Азарова.


 Вот, кстати, интересный вопрос по названию темы. Что конкретно надо понимать под термином "склоны"? А то пишем, пишем - каждый о чем-то своем.

"Склоны" - что это такое есть?

----------


## Dmitry76

Может я пропустил эту новость (уж слишком много постов)... 
На спуске с санатория Россия к трассе здоровья огорожена площадка, но при этом щиты с информацие отсутствуют, о том какой объект будет возводиться. Просто указано, что проводятся берегоукрепительные работы. подпись "Администрация". Администрация кого или чего? Что за работы?
Вот что:
http://www.hi-raise.com/healthcenter2.html

И еще вопрос к юристам. Почему в данном  случае квартиры упорно называются апартаментами? Юридически это разные понятия?

----------


## sash17

Не юрист. 
Но в словаре написано - Апартаменты - большая квартира в  многоквартирном жилом доме.
У нас апартаментами, обычно, называют такую квартиру, которую хозяин имеет возможность сдать в аренду на период своего отсутствия. Часто -  через управляющую компанию, которая осуществляет такие операции от лица собственников.

----------


## Dema

Это (вроде) связано со статусом прибрежной территории. Квартиры там по закону запрещено строить.

----------


## srul

> *Dema*, это просто мечта! Выйти в парк и иметь возможность посидеть на газоне. У нас же, почему то, "ходить по газонам запрещено!"


 я помню в раннем детстве. моя семья+знакомые.родственники.на выходные ходили в парк шевченко.и отдыхали на травке.и таких людей было очень много.помню тот день.когда к нам подошел милиционер и сказал.что на траве сидеть запрещено.это был 1967-68г.сидели мы возле летнего кинотеатра.а потом в 9-00 шли в кино.

----------


## Verooona

> И еще вопрос к юристам. Почему в данном  случае квартиры упорно называются апартаментами? Юридически это разные понятия?


 Я тоже не юрист, и *sash17* прав - апартаменты - это БОЛЬШАЯ квартира (очень большая). В этих хатынках однокомнатные апартаменты, как у большинства населения 3-х комнатные... А еще наши нувориши любят присоседиться к "цивилизации" - на западе квартиры ведь  apartment (апартаменты) называются. Нынче так модно...  А кроме апартаментов есть еще пентхаусы... Это, по-моему, двухэтажные апартаменты...

ПС Юридически, что квартира, что апартаменты - одно и то же. Пропишут по адресу: г.Одесса, ул. Такая-то, *кв. №*ххх.

----------


## coder_ak

> Сколько машин в час на Каманина в часы пик - не считал. Примерно скажу - около 500-800. И  пробка при выезде на Фонтанскую дорогу минуток на 5-10...


 Я считал, что Каманина это подъём от Аркадии вверх к 8-й Фонтана, но по карте вижу, что это ул. Ак. Курчатова. А переулок Каманина.. мелочь какая то.

----------


## Ginger

> А переулок Каманина.. мелочь какая то.


  меня там сегодня чуть не раздавили....мало того что пол дороги парковки, так ещё и все чувствуют себя как на взлётной полосе блин

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Незаконная стройка на берегу под Французским бульваром продолжается...

----------


## sash17

> Незаконная стройка на берегу под Французским бульваром продолжается...


 В каком конкретно месте?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вы издеваетесь или как?
Это строительство высотного здания около спуска в конце Французского бульвара, высотке непонятным образом присвоен строителями адрес "Французский бульвар 60/1",

----------


## Скрытик

> Вы издеваетесь или как?
> Это строительство высотного здания около спуска в конце Французского бульвара, высотке непонятным образом присвоен строителями адрес "Французский бульвар 60/1",


 Они не издеваются. Они делают вид что там по прежнему идут берегоукрепительные работы...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Может, снести нафиг этот забор?

----------


## der_wolf

> Может, снести нафиг этот забор?


 Кайзер, я все понимаю, но зачем зря сотрясать воздух?
все равно ж не снесешь.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Имеем законное право. На заборе  не указано, кто ведет строительство и кто заказчик работ, и что будет построено. А то, что это не берегоукрепительные работы, фирмочка хи-райз   уже объявила на своем сайте. Здесь публиковалось не раз.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если не я, то кто?

----------


## der_wolf

> Имеем законное право. На заборе  не указано, кто ведет строительство и кто заказчик работ, и что будет построено. А то, что это не берегоукрепительные работы, фирмочка хи-райз   уже объявила на своем сайте. Здесь публиковалось не раз.


 ну так вперед.
правда, боюсь, что дальше бахвальства на форуме это не зайдет.
ну или соберетесь под забором и разойдетесь, к сожалению.

----------


## sash17

"Исполнительный комитет Одесского городского совета разрешил обществу с ограниченной ответственностью "Жилстройсервис-2" построить 24-этажный оздоровительный комплекс на Французском бульваре, 60/1 (курортная зона Одессы). Такое решение принято в ходе заседания комитета в четверг 25 мая. (_как я понимаю - 2007 г._) Как сообщил в ходе заседания начальник Управления архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского городского совета Владимир Колокольников, комплекс будет построен на участке, проданном с земельного аукциона. Как пояснил агентству представитель Одесского городского совета, участок, на котором разрешено строительство, был продан на аукционе в декабре 2005 года. "Участок 43 сотки расположен на Французском бульваре,60 (в районе санатория "Россия") был реализован за 19,624 млн. гривен при стартовой цене 6 млн. 541,5 тысяч гривен."

Это про эту стройку написано?

----------


## sash17

А... 



Вот оно!

"Общая стоимость проекта составляет 59,2 млн. долларов. Объем вложенных инвестиций - 10,7 млн. долларов США. На 2006 годы были запланированы инвестиции в размере 6,259 млн. дол., из них было освоено 70%. Выполнены работы по изысканию и проектированию.
Запланированные на 2007 год инвестиции составляют 18,548 млн. дол., которые будут вложены в подготовительные работы, внешние сети, берегоукрепительные работы, строительство. Окончание строительства, дополнительная отделка и благоустройство территории планируется в 2010 году и потребует инвестиций в размере 34,354 млн. долларов США.
Срок реализации проекта - 36 месяцев. Начало строительства намечено на 4 квартал 2007 года, сдача комплекса планируется в 2010 году."

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> "... участок, на котором разрешено строительство, был продан на аукционе в декабре 2005 года. "Участок 43 сотки расположен на Французском бульваре,60 (в районе санатория "Россия") был реализован за 19,624 млн. гривен при стартовой цене 6 млн. 541,5 тысяч гривен."
> 
> Это про эту стройку написано?


 А что же вы про разрешенную этажность проданного на аукционе лота умолчали? Это тоже не сложно отыскать, но это самое интересное

----------


## Скрытик

> А что же вы про разрешенную этажность проданного на аукционе лота умолчали? Это тоже не сложно отыскать, но это самое интересное


 А зачем? Это для лохов, так же как и все остальное. Ни одно СМИ не привело решение Одесского Горисполкома где изменили и этажность и целевое направление этого объекта, а оно было. И там было практически 100% одобрямс, и одобрямс давали люди которых мы считаем сочувствующим во всем что происходит сейчас. Но их можно понять - у всех есть или будут дети, внуки и т.п...................

----------


## Ginger

Понесла меня сегодня нечистая - решила таки доехать до 16й станции по всей ТЗ. С аркадии и до почти 13й больше я велик несла, чем он меня. Находится там просто невозможно уже. Воть как у нас строят

----------


## sash17

Не умолчал ))). Вначале, на стадии землеотвода, вообще было 11 этажей ))). Потом, к аукциону - 14. А строить будут - 24 этажа. Если вообще будут строить, и, если достроят хоть к 2012 году.
Вот, ежели не построят - жалко будет - там вокруг этого "домика" еще будет за годик-полтора перед сдачей берегоукрепителями запроектирована намывка роскошного пляжа (на картинках нету) шириной больше 60 м ...

----------


## sash17

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141710 

А что тут смущает?
Нормальное инженерное решение для малоэтажки на слабых грунтах. 

Или оставить этот обрывчик "как есть", чтобы дальше размывался дождями и выветривался?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

То есть - чтобы обрыв не размывался и не выветривался - там надо обязательно втулить многоэтажку?

*sash17* - вам конкретный вопрос. Вы искренне, горячо и чистосердечно считаете, что застройка склонов - это хорошо? Хорошо для всех одесситов?

----------


## MasterChieF

От суки.. Других слов просто не могу подобрать. Главное на заборе висит табличка. В связи с укреплением  берега и прочее ведутся ремонтные работы. Ну не суки  ? Езжу по трассе здоровья через день... и вижу эту стройку. А теперь представте себе построят там они здание и по трассе поползут машинки. А ещё хуже так её просто возьмут и сократят чуть чуть. И так по кусочку отберут всю! Страна подонков!

----------


## sash17

> *sash17* - вам конкретный вопрос. Вы искренне, горячо и чистосердечно считаете, что застройка склонов - это хорошо? Хорошо для всех одесситов?


 Неправильный вопрос. 

Там, гда склон крутой, т.е. косогор, - круче 22-25° - он ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО должен быть застроен.  Ибо, в случае незастройки, неизбежно смывание почвы склона одесскими ливнями. Деревья на косогоре не растут - под слоем 20 см глины - сплошной мергелистый известняк - одесский ракушечник.  Трава и мелкий кустарник - выгорает на солнце - береговые склоны Одессы обращен на юг и полуденное солнце светит на них почти перпендикулярно.
При этом, часто, наблюдается нагрев поверхности "голого" склона до 60-65° с последующим тепловым разрушением известняка.

Плоские участки - для дорог, аллей, парков и скверов.   

P.S. Видно нависающую над обрывчиком бетонную плиту?
Архитектор - умный. Этот известняк будет облицован бетоном и перестанет разрушаться...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не увиливайте от ответа. Повторяю - вы лично считаете, что застройка склонов - это хорошо?

----------


## sash17

Цитирую себя же: "Там, гда склон крутой, т.е. косогор, - круче 22-25° - он ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО должен быть застроен... Плоские участки - для дорог, аллей, парков и скверов."

Иначе, если оставить склон НЕЗАСТРОЕННЫМ, он НЕИЗБЕЖНО разрушится.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Опять же, не увиливайте, ответьте - *да* или *нет*.

И еще один вопрос. Почему в советское время склоны даже не пытались застраивать? Хотелось бы увидеть вашу точку зрения, а не набор цитат из учебников.

----------


## sash17

Вы историк. И должны понимать, что всякое событие не может быть либо черным либо белым. Либо хорошим либо плохим. 

Застройка косогоров Одесских склонов при современном уровне развития науки и техники - единственный способ предотвратить их разрушение.

Теперь насчет незастройки склонов в советское время. 

Его делим на ДВЕ ЧАСТИ.

Часть первая. До 1965 года.

"Но вскоре после Великой Отечественной войны ближние к морю дома (по Черноморской улице) сползли по неукрепленному склону. А ведь каждый из них имел свою историю. В доме № 11 летом 1913 года гостила внучка Льва Толстого Софья Андреевна Толстая (будущая жена Сергей Есенина). В доме № 21 размещалась та самая лечебница доктора Ландесмана, о которой писал Паустовский. В 1938 году здесь жил Аркадий Гайдар, работавший над сценарием по «Судьбе барабанщика»... К счастью, четная сторона улицы Черноморской, где жил Паустовский, при обвале не пострадала. 

Старожилы помнят и гигантский оползень протяженностью 2 км вдоль берега моря от Ланжерона до Кирпичного переулка в 1953 году, оползень на 13-й станции Большого Фонтана, заставивший перенести линию 18 трамвая вглубь плато, оползень в районе санатория им. Чкалова..."

Я помню! Рельсы 18-го трамвая висели в воздухе...

А еще раньше: 
"в Одессе известен пример эффективного противооползневого строительства. Им может служить участок побережья Одесского залива в районе Приморского бульвара. Здесь в первой половине XIX века были построены портовые сооружения, которые *пригрузили склон в основании (насыпь высотой 4—6 м была выведена в море на 100 и более метров)* и наружные волногасящие сооружения — молы. В* результате пригрузки склона и ликвидации абразии оползни прекратились*. "

Часть ВТОРАЯ. После 1965 г. 

"Для предотвращения оползней в береговой зоне Одессы с 1963 года был выполнен большой объем работ по созданию водоотводящих, перехватывающих и дренажных устройств (галерей, водосборных штолен и т.п.) для осушения оползневых масс, проведено уполаживание и террасирование склонов, озеленение их деревьями и многолетними травами. Кроме того, для гашения волн были намыты пляжи и создана целая система берегозащитных сооружений (буны, волноломы и др.) для удержания песка. Чем шире пляж, тем больше разбивается волна. Пляж шириной 20 — 40 м гасит волну в 6 — 8 баллов. А для того, чтобы пляж существовал, на один погонный метр пляжа нужно отсыпать 120 — 140 куб. м песка. Это очень много."

"Есть в инженерной геологии такое понятие как коэффициент запаса устойчивости склона — отношение сил, удерживающих склон от сползания, к силам, его сдвигающим. Естественно, чем больше это соотношение, тем более мы можем быть спокойны за его устойчивость. Когда проектировался существующий противооползневой комплекс, это спокойствие оценивалось коэффициентом 1,25, что соответствовало нормативным требованиям на тот период. На сегодняшний день мы имеем примерно 5 — 10% потери этого запаса устойчивости. Кроме того, сегодня в Украине в сфере строительства действуют два новых нормативных документа, один из которых регламентирует требования по обеспечению запаса устойчивости склонов. Согласно ему, все противооползневые сооружения относятся к 1-й (высшей) степени ответственности. И коэффициент запаса устойчивости повышается до 1,35. К тому же в этом году введен в действие и нормативный документ по сейсмичности, в котором нормативная сейсмичность территории Одессы составляет уже не 7, а 8 баллов. В результате расчетный запас устойчивости склонов снижается еще на 10— 15%. Это говорит о том, что *склоны в настоящее время обладают запасом устойчивости, близким к предельному состоянию*."

"...побережье от Лузановки до мыса Большой Фонтан защищено берегоукрепительными и берегозащитными сооружениями. Это не только волнорезы, пляжи, но и рельеф склонов, который сделан по специальным расчетам. По ним проходят наши галереи и на них оползней не может быть. Все эти сооружения были построены еще во времена Советского Союза. Это очень дорогостоящие сооружения, и голландская фирма, которая проводила исследование наших пляжей, дала заключение, что эти сооружения построены правильно, поэтому они столько лет и простояли, несмотря на то, что только в последние пару лет их начали ремонтировать, реконструировать, вкладывать в них средства. А ведь срок их службы всего 25 лет!"

"...пляжи от Ланжерона до мыса Большой Фонтан — это искусственные берегозащитные сооружения, которые построили сорок лет назад для защиты берега со стороны моря. Искусственные пляжи входят в единую систему берегозащиты, состоящую из волнорезов, траверсов, подпорной стенки, внутри которых и находятся пляжи, которые «успокаивают» волну, не давая ей разбивать берег."

Еще раз. 

Застройка *косогоров* Одесских склонов при современном уровне развития науки и техники - единственный способ предотвратить их разрушение.

Здесь я солидарен с профессором Е.А.ЧЕРКЕЗОМ -  зав. кафедрой инженерной геологии и гидрогеологии Нашего Одесского университета,  доктором геолого-минералогических наук. 

Сейчас, кстати, в научных   кругах страны идет дискуссия как раз относительно выбора расчетных схем и методологии расчетов для стабилизации верхнего и среднего плато береговых склонов в районе под Французским бульваром 60. Пока что мнения всех сходятся насчет необходимости пригрузки примыкающей к урезу воды террасы (нынешний пляж и чуток выше). А вот что делать со средней частью крутого склона - пока еще не ясно...

----------


## sash17

Дополнительно - http://vo.od.ua/article/3635 .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Что ж, ответа на вопрос я не получил. Отсутствие результата есть результат. 

В приведенных выборках налицо несоответствие. 

Пример с нагрузкой нижней кромки склона под Примоским бульваром некорректен. Склон тут разделен на террасы подпорными стенами. Сооружения сравнительно небольшого веса внизу расположены на намывной территории, акватория между которыми значительно углублена. Кроме того, на некотором расстоянии от новой береговой линии имеется волнолом.

Сейчас предлагается построить на нижней кромке высотные здания огромной массы, в тысячи тонн. Никакого углубления акватории нет, мощного волнолома тоже нет. Сами склоны в плохом состоянии из-за "убитой" донельзя дренажной системы.

Создание системы свайных полей для укрепления берега мне кажется нерациональным и неоправданно дорогим шагом. Попытаюсь объяснить, почему:

- Устройсво свайных полей как берегоукрепительного сооружения в корне изменит систему берегоукрепления. Грубо говоря - нынешний несущий элемент (склоны с дренажом + волнорезы с пляжами) будут заменены на сваи.
- Дорого забивать сами сваи
- Сваи нарушат сложившуюся в последние 30-40 лет систему отвода вод, как искусственную, так и естественную. Фактически нужно будет полностью изменять систему дренажа.
- Само обоснование необходимости застройки склонов как элемента берегоукрепительной системы не выдерживает никакой критики, так как это лишь обоснование застройки как таковой. А застройка есть следствие желания заработать некоторых представителей городской власти.
- Как налогоплательщик я против, чтобы мои деньги расходовались столь нерационально, поэтому я предлагаю просто капитально отремонтировать дренажную систему в качестве первого этапа реомнта берегоукрепительнгой системы.

----------


## sash17

> 1. - Дорого забивать сами сваи
> 2. - Сваи нарушат сложившуюся в последние 30-40 лет систему отвода вод, как искусственную, так и естественную. Фактически нужно будет полностью изменять систему дренажа.
> 3. - Само обоснование необходимости застройки склонов как элемента берегоукрепительной системы не выдерживает никакой критики, так как это лишь обоснование застройки как таковой. А застройка есть следствие желания заработать некоторых представителей городской власти.
> 4. - Как налогоплательщик я против, чтобы мои деньги расходовались столь нерационально, поэтому я предлагаю просто капитально отремонтировать дренажную систему в качестве первого этапа реомнта берегоукрепительнгой системы.


 Простановка номеров - моя.

1. Не просто дорого, а очень дорого!
2. Система дренажа была построена в 60-е годы со сроком службы 25 лет и уже лет 5-10, как просто очень плохо выполняет свою функцию из-за естественных подвижек грунта в течение последних 40 лет. Уровень грунтовых вод, измеряемый от верхней террасы поднялся более чем на 10 метров.
3. На всех  пятнах застройки за счет застройщиков, естественно,  проводятся  берегоукрепительные работы и, только после этого, выдаются разрешения на начало самого строительства домов.
4. Капитальный ремонт существующей системы дренажа НЕДОСТАТОЧНО ЭФФЕКТИВЕН - повысился уровень грунтовых вод - имеющаяся система с этим не справляется.
Имеющееся террасирование склонов с коэффициентом устойчивости 1,25 недостаточно - нормативная прогнозная сейсмичность района увеличена с 6-7 до 7-8 баллов, что требует инженерных мер для увеличения коэффициента минимум до 1,35-1,4. Другими словами, чтобы понятнее было. Выполненное 40 лет террасирование - чрезмерно "крутое" - склоны "в среднем" недостаточно пологие и в "крутых" местах продолжают разрушаться (подтапливание, промерзание, микроземлетрясения и т.п.)

Инженерные мероприятия:
 - увеличение ширины  пляжей,
 - демонтаж старых и строительство новых волноломов с нижней "экологичной" перфорацией (сохраняется придонный и подуровневый водообмен); 
- строительство новых подпорных стен на всех уровнях террас склонов,
- строительство новых, увеличенного диаметра горизонтальных штолен в дополнение к капитальному ремонту существующих от Ланжерона до 16-й ст. Б.Фонтана 15 штук;
- строительство нескольких десятков новых дренажных колодцев;
- армирование крутых участков склонов НАКЛОННЫМИ железобетонными буронабивными сваями большого диаметра и т.д. и т.п.


Многие просто не понимают, что непроведение берегоукрепительных работ приведет к тому, что сползет верхняя терраса, как сползала тысячи лет до этого. 

И не тронет никто саму трассу "Здоровье". Ее назначение - вовсе не для "здоровья". Как и песка на пляже - не для лежания. 
Песок на пляже - элемент берегоукрепительной системы.
Трасса "Здоровье" - дорога для транспорта обслуживающего пляжи.
Иначе - как крану или бульдозеру заехать на пляж к штольне?
А как автомобилю скорой помощи попасть  на пляж? 
Трасса "Здоровье" - просто дорога для транспорта, использующаяся, помимо основного назначения, еще и для терренкуров.  

Укрепляют КОСОГОРЫ СКЛОНОВ, а не плоские участки. Именно для этого ВДОЛЬ трассы для ее защиты от оползания и будет выстроена подпорная стена на буронабивных сваях...

----------


## Олег.Л

*sash17* - вам конкретный вопрос. Вы искренне, горячо и чистосердечно считаете, что застройка склонов - это хорошо? Хорошо для всех одесситов?[/QUOTE]
=============
Думается,там заложен конкретный интерес  :smileflag: 
-------
А ведь с 60-тых после склоноукрепления не было более никаких эррозий с Ланжерона и далее.
Поэтому гораздо проще ,существенно дешевле и главное полезнее (для подавляющего большинства) -обновить дренаж и сделать цивильный парк,нежели обосновывать сохранение склонов именно их застройкой.Причем многоэтажной...даже не смешно...
Почему не застраивали в советское время? Потому что был парк Юбилейный,потому что был элементарный порядок и строго соблюдались водо-природоохранные законы.
-
Было же прекрасное предложение--убирайте предприятия от порта и далее,половина которых не работает,и стройте там на здоровье апартаменты.Там нет склонов,отличная подъездная инфраструктура,песок намыть -раз плюнуть.Однако....
              В сегодняшние времена бардачной "демократии",когда пару новоявленных штандартенфюреров керуют тысячами людей(захотим выселим-переселим,захотим заберем) противопоставить ей можно только людской фактор.Можно было бы критической массой в пару тысяч человек раз и навсегда поставить точку (и на гурвице в том числе).Но люди сами этого не хотят........

----------


## coder_ak

*Олег.Л*, красиво сказано - убирайте предприятия. Тут 2 дома осталось на Туристической, так какой скандал, журналисты и примазавшиеся пиарятся, как могут, а там целые предприятия.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Целые предприятия - громко сказано. Что схема не отработана? А рейдерский захват? Или это не о наших реалиях сказано? Я не говорю про порт или нефтегавань, хлебная гавань тут действительно кишка тонка. А вот завод обиженных рабочих или мясокомбинат вполне могут убрать.

----------


## Ginger

> Или оставить этот обрывчик "как есть", чтобы дальше размывался дождями и выветривался?


 Такими темпами в очень не далёком будущем на море можно будет посмотреть примерно вот так

----------


## sash17

> /// завод обиженных рабочих или мясокомбинат вполне могут убрать.


 Уже. Уже планируется отселение жилья с территории бывшего ЗОРа - там несколько общежитий.
Поготавливается градостроительная  документация. Вскоре - год-два, ежели она будет утверждена -  начнется снос и расчистка территории...

----------


## sash17

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=141737&thumb=1&d=1211711397 - рабочим забором ограждена для соблюдения безопасности стройплощадка.



Между Крыжановкой и Фонтанкой голые береговые обрывы удивительно живописны. Правда, купаться там неприятно: в воде стойкая глиняная взвесь, убивающая все живое. Берег продолжает размываться...

http://vo.od.ua/article/3635 - О пляжах, склонах и берегозащите...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще мне очень интересно узнать, почему в СССР признали нерациональной столь эффективную систему берегоукрепления, красочно расписанную sash17 на примере Приморского бульвара и сделали уполаживание склонов с дренажом, пляжами и волнорезами?

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Слухайте, вже ж велико чесна депутатська група "Радина" зареєструвалта ініціативну групу з проведення референдуму що до відставки мера і що до безстрокового мораторію на забудову схилів!

Що до мера біс його знає, але що до схилів я впевнений що 90% Одеситів підтримають питання, тож треба підганяти групу і забудова припиниться!

----------


## Буджак

Это что-то новенькое - на косогорах строить высотки, да еще и в оползневой зоне, именно с целью берегоукрепления. Правда в этом только одна: необходим аудит берегоукрепительных сооружений, вложить деньги в изношенные - вот первостепенная задача муниципалитета. Так или иначе, после проведения берегоукрепительных работ и высадки зеленых насаждений склоны прекрасно стоят. И простоят еще долго, если не увеличивать нагрузку на грунт. Даже на косогорах... О линейной связи деформаций и напряжений известно со времен Гука, а о сингулярности н аконце трещины - со времен Мусхелишвили, если не ошибаюсь...

----------


## -Ariadna-

Если нельзя, но очень хочется, то немножко можно! Так и с нашими склонами, но очень хочеться построить домики на "дармовой земле".
 А що до групи, то підганяйте, будь ласка! Щось я її не бачила, де ці 90 відсотків одеситів? Кожної суботи об 11 годині біля Музкомедії!

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

> А що до групи, то підганяйте, будь ласка! Щось я її не бачила, де ці 90 відсотків одеситів? Кожної суботи об 11 годині біля Музкомедії!


 У нас люди ліниві, їм ліньки йти кудись далеко від дому, щей стояти і щось вигукувати, а на референдумі пішли собі на хвилин 20 прогулятися, щей сусідів побачили, поспілкувалися )

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Ариадна, и не увидите, - ,,пиарастам,, из различн. парт. там неуютно, прост. одесситы их быстро вычисляют, а многих знают в лицо - ,,ловить,, им нечего..

----------


## JN

Sash17, поймите, можно много и хорошо говорить о том как будет здорово все застроить, но главное то, то ПОДАВЛЯЮЩЕЕ большинство одесситов КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ против застройки склонов. Им глубоко по барабану всевозможные аргументы.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Ариадна, и не увидите, - ,,пиарастам,, из различн. парт. там неуютно, прост. одесситы их быстро вычисляют, а многих знают в лицо - ,,ловить,, им нечего..


 Ну почему же неуютно. Скоро выборы. Им неуютно представить себя вне заветных кресел. Были на митинге у музкомедии вчера люди из партии регионов, вроде даже лидеры какие-то (в костюмах похоронной команды). С целью примазаться пытались учить нас жить. И еще какая-то чудачка с замашками аферистки (из этой же партии, часто мелькает в сессионном зале горсовета и ее все знают) сказанула, что наша молодежь, которая плакаты рисовала, расклеивала листовки  и была инициатором мероприятия от начала и до конца, стоит по заказу (интересно, чьему?) за деньги. Так ее чуть не порвали. Скрылась тихо.

----------


## Destin

Кто в курсе, что за трубу тянут вдоль Трассы здоровья от спуска Азарова в сторону Глечика?

----------


## sash17

> Sash17, поймите, можно много и хорошо говорить о том как будет здорово все застроить, но главное то, то ПОДАВЛЯЮЩЕЕ большинство одесситов КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ против застройки склонов. Им глубоко по барабану всевозможные аргументы.


 Так это ясно и понятно. Когда Эйфель в Париже строил башню - против постройки "этого уродства" был ВЕСЬ ПАРИЖ. 

Когда с Дерибасовской был убран 23-й трамвай, а потом и 2-й троллейбус - против были геть все жители центра.

Следующие этапы - многие будут против строительства двух высоток в парке Шевченко возле стадиона, против расширения Маразлиевской и Приморской, против путепровода "Таможенная площадь - парк Шевченко", против строительства моста через Шорса, против сноса трущоб Лиманчика, против строительства на полях орошения и еще и еще и еще.

Как говорят французы - C'est la vie. 

Но. В результате побеждает кто? Те прагматики,  которые делают конкретные дела. Осознание приходит потом...

----------


## JN

> Но. В результате побеждает кто? Те прагматики, которые делают конкретные дела. Осознание приходит потом...


 Бабло побеждает, а не прагматики. Ваши "прагматики", пока, под марочкой наведения порядка поганят побережье, да и самое Одессу.
А Эйфелева башня - этим пусть французы занимаются, а как по мне, так и есть уродство.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Sash17, тут я с вами соглашусь, побеждают именно прагматики, которые делают конкретные дела! Только небольшая поправочка - чисто конкретные дела! А осознание у большинства обывателей действительно приходит потом, только уже будет поздно! Когда эти высотки будут торчать в парке Шевченко, между прочем охраняемом законом, но что такое закон для чисто конкретного прагматика - бумажка. Вы же так любите точность, схемы, обоснования. Обоснуйте, каким боком в парке высотки и путепровод? Если им там место, то это уже не парк. Очень вы меня разозлили своим опусом. Склонов мало, уже до парка добрались.

----------


## sash17

> Когда эти высотки будут торчать в парке Шевченко, между прочем охраняемом законом, но что такое закон для чисто конкретного прагматика - бумажка. Вы же так любите точность, схемы, обоснования. Обоснуйте, каким боком в парке высотки и путепровод?


 Вот тут - http://www.e2012.od.ua/downloads/presentations/ODESSA2012_present_stadium.pdf (17 Mb) достаточно подробно изображены две 16-этажки, которые возле стадиона через 3 года уже стоять будут.

----------


## Буджак

Какая мерзость! Неужели нельзя оставить в покое парки и хоть там отказаться от строительства высоток? А прагматики, да, побеждают... Их победа замечательно смотрится на Дерибасовской и на Греческой, видели там новоделы? Как замечательно они вписались в архитектурный ансамбль... Желание строить в таких местах (склоны, парки) объяснимо только меркантильными соображениями, а не заботой о берегоукреплении. К сожалению, на службу жадности поставили и науку... Я о цитате, приведенной Вами. Проведите эксперимент. Возьмите лист бумаги, по центру его надорвите, то есть создайте трещину. Сперва пиложите усилия к берегам трещины. Трещина растет, когда есть усилия, нет усилия, рост прекращается. А потом приложите усилия к краям листа. Моментально разорвете лист пополам - рост трещины неустойчивый, если напряжения приложены на бесконечности (то есть достаточно далеко от берегов трещины). Это хрестоматийная задача Гриффитса, с которой знакомы все, кто прослушал курс МДТТ. А теперь представьте себе 2 высотки на склонах, между ними - трещина... Классное берегоукрепление. Или другой вариант: на конце трещины есть особенность вида сигма=К/Sqrt(r). Сигма - напряжения, К - коэффициент интенсивности напряжений, r - расстояние от точки приложения напряжений до кончика трещины. То есть на кончике трещины напряжения растут неограниченно... А на склонах трещин намало, там порода не такая устойчивая, как на равнине, да и эррозия не спит. А давление на грунт высотки весьма существенно. Да и роль второй высотки в задаче Гриффитса может сыграть более плотная порода на удалении от возводимого сооружения. Результат - была высотка, стала подводная лодка!

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Следующие этапы - многие будут против строительства двух высоток в парке Шевченко возле стадиона, против расширения Маразлиевской и Приморской, против путепровода "Таможенная площадь - парк Шевченко", против строительства моста через Шорса, против сноса трущоб Лиманчика, против строительства на полях орошения и еще и еще и еще.


 Ну молодец, все в одну кучу.... И снос трущоб и высотки в парке Шевченко..... Можно  к Вам вопрос (уже задававшийся ранее)? 

Выскажите свое *личное* отношение к следующим трем пунктам вашего сообщения:
1. Строительство высоток в парке Шевченко.
2. Расширение Маразлиевской и приморской
3. Путепровод от  Таможенной площади до парка Шевченко.

Ответьте просто, без многословия и цитат, поддерживаете или нет, хорошо это или плохо для города и для его жителей. Не стесняйтесь. Итак?

----------


## Олег.Л

Сообщение с Черноморки,цитирую 
--


...сегодня моя мама ходила там на какое-то собрание, я подробностей не 
знаю, так как с ней моя жена говорила... короче там какая-то очередная шняга, Совиньон себе пляж какой-то забрал по 68 копеек за квадрат...... и забор какой-то поставили... короче, есть решение прокуратуры о незаконности этого забора, и на днях население Черноморки, вооружившись ломами и топорами, пойдет ломать этот забор.... "

----------


## Ginger

> Кто в курсе, что за трубу тянут вдоль Трассы здоровья от спуска Азарова в сторону Глечика?


 По-моему это что-то похожее на изоляционные бухты, прокладка коммуникаций уже началась.......

----------


## Ohhn

> Тут 2 дома осталось на Туристической, так какой скандал, журналисты и примазавшиеся пиарятся, как могут.


 *coder_ak*, смешно. но тупость и продажность многих больше раздражает чем веселит.





> Сообщение с Черноморки,цитирую 
> Совиньон себе пляж какой-то забрал по 68 копеек за квадрат...... и забор какой-то поставили... короче, есть решение прокуратуры о незаконности этого забора, и на днях население Черноморки, вооружившись ломами и топорами, пойдет ломать этот забор.... "


 *Олег.Л,* все так и есть. + перекрыли пляж.
только сколько именно копеек дали за за пляж я не в курсе.
вместе забором есть еще и охрана

----------


## coder_ak

*Ohhn*, к сожалению выбор у нас невелик. Вопрос лишь в степени продажности и соотношении хороших дел.

----------


## sash17

> Выскажите свое *личное* отношение к следующим трем пунктам вашего сообщения:
> 1. Строительство высоток в парке Шевченко.
> 2. Расширение Маразлиевской и приморской
> 3. Путепровод от  Таможенной площади до парка Шевченко.


 1. Против.


2. За на отдельных участках и против "тотального расширения".

3. Однозначно За.

Те, кто против, скорее всего, просто не знают трассу путепровода - она вообще в сам парк заходить не будет. Она пройдет между стадионом и дорогой для контейнеровозов по обрыву верхнего плато. См. http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.481983&lon=30.7566226&z=18&l=1&m=a&v=1 - где-то тут...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Итак, путепровод пройдет там, где сейчас проходит парапет приморской аллеи парка Шевченко?

----------


## seredag

> Кто в курсе, что за трубу тянут вдоль Трассы здоровья от спуска Азарова в сторону Глечика?


 Ремонт водовода в районе Трассы здоровья будет завершен в ближайшие две недели  
http://www.odesinform.net/index.php?news=3776&p=sin&r=1

Интересно смотрелась информация по поводу этой самой трубы сегодня в новостях по АТВ: на фоне рассказа Соколова (начальника  управления защиты инж. территор.) показывали ту самую стройку на спуске от санатория Россия  :smileflag: . Он рассказывал про плохую трубу, которую решил ремонтировать господин Ворохаев, а показывали эту стройку и табличку об берегоугробительных работах.

----------


## sash17

> Итак, путепровод пройдет там, где сейчас проходит парапет приморской аллеи парка Шевченко?


 Скорее всего - за этим парапетом - еще ближе к порту. Нету еще и приблизительной схемы - только прорабатываются разные варианты. Усе сходятся, пока что, к одному - что на территории самого парка  дороги быть вообще не должно, а прокладка дороги должна быть совмещена с укреплением от оползней плато, на котором парк расположен. Вот и ищется лучшая схема.

----------


## Скрытик

Смотрел интервью с Глазыриным. Он показывал уровень дороги 3-4 метра ниже плато. Рассказывал что почти во всех приморских городах есть такие дороги...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ага, гуляя в парке, будем смотреть не на море, а прямо на крыши проезжающих автомобилей и вдыхать свежайшие выхлопы, особенно от грузовикв - у многих из них выхлопная труба направлена кверху.

----------


## sash17

Перелік територій під розбивку нових скверів, зелених зон та реконструкція існуючих.
(Из горпрограммы озеленения)

Київський район 
1.    Проспект Маршала Жукова, 2-4 («Експострой»);
2.    Проспект Маршала Жукова, 10/3 (ЗШ № 82);
3.    Проспект Маршала Жукова, кут проспект Ак. Глушко;
4.    Проспект Маршала Жукова, кут вул. Левітана (Шкільний»);
5.    Проспект Маршала Жукова, («Поляна»);
6.    Вул. Королева, 28 і сторона стоянки;
7.    Вул. Ак. Вільямса, 68 (біля більярдної;
8.    Вул.Левитана, вул.Ак. Корольова, проспект Ак. Глушко, вул. Ільфа і Петрова (при реконструкції кварталу);;
9.    Нижня та верхня тераси берегових схилів у районі 13-ої ст. В.Фонтану (вул. Львівська, вул..Гаршина);
10.3-я ст. Люстдорфської дороги (район меморіальних пам’ятників жертвам фашизму):
11. 6-а ст. Фонтанської дороги – розширення скверу (у разі передачі території інституту сухопутних військ.

Малиновський район
1.    Вул. Самарська кут Кльонової;
2.    Вул. Нескучна, кут вул. Обнорського ( район ЗОШ № 130);
3.    Сквер Д. Ульянова (вул. Качалова – вул. Полтавська – Профспілкова);
4.    Вул. Стовбова кут Тирасполське шосе (район АЗС «ТНК»);
5.    Вул. Бугаївськая–вул. Грушевського (район АЗС «Лукойл», «Липецька балка»);
6.    Ленінградське шосе (район Єврейського кладовища);
7.    Вул. Дальницька кут вул. В.Стуса;
8.    Озеленення вздовж вул. Грушевського (від путіпроводу до виїзду з міста), створення скверу в житловому комплексі по вул. Проценко, 50 у рамках розробляємого проекту забудови кварталів;
9.    Озеленення парної сторони вул. Банківська (від вул. Заньковецької до вул. Грушевського). 

Приморській район
1.    Озеленення схилів між парком «Юність» та яхт-клубом (район 8 ст. В Фонтану);
2.    Вул. Сонячна кут пер Світлого;
3.    Вул. Сонячна кут Теністої;
4.    Провулок Світлий, 2а;
5.    Вул. Пироговська,6;
6.    Вул. Генуезька, 15;
7.    Вул. Новоберегова.

Суворовській район
1.    Вул. Заболотного,4 на розі вул. Задонського,5;
2.    1-а Сортувальна;
3.    Вул. Головна, 16;
4.    7-ма Пересипська, 46, 48, 50;
5.    пл. Мічуріна (біля школи № 41);
6.    Проспект Добровольського, кут вул. Бочарова 
7.    Проспект Добро вольського,86;
8.    Озеленення схилів Жевахової гори;
9.    Озеленення вул. Тихої (з урахуванням збереження території для прокладки транспортної магістралі);
10.Реконструкція зеленої зони парку «Молодіжного».

----------


## sash17

> гуляя в парке, будем смотреть не на море, а прямо на крыши проезжающих автомобилей и вдыхать свежайшие выхлопы, особенно от грузовикв


 Куда будут проезжать эти автомобили ?? Для грузовиков к порту и от него уже есть магистральная дорога. 

Смотрим внимательно http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.4825851&lon=30.7584572&z=16&l=1&m=a&v=2 ...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Куда будут проезжать эти автомобили ?? Для грузовиков к порту и от него уже есть магистральная дорога. 
> 
> Смотрим внимательно http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.4825851&lon=30.7584572&z=16&l=1&m=a&v=2 ...


 Когда видишь фуры на Канатной, Французском бульваре - задаешься вопросом, а шо они там забыли?

----------


## JN

Поскольку 30 лет своей жизния прожил именнов этом районе



> Приморській район
> 1. Озеленення схилів між парком «Юність» та яхт-клубом (район 8 ст. В Фонтану);
> 2. Вул. Сонячна кут пер Світлого;
> 3. Вул. Сонячна кут Теністої;
> 4. Провулок Світлий, 2а;
> 5. Вул. Пироговська,6;
> 6. Вул. Генуезька, 15;
> 7. Вул. Новоберегова.


 , то коментировать эти глупости не хочется. А Вы, sash17, знаете ли Вы, где в перечисленныз Вами местах расположены постоянно ремонтируемые коммуникации? Какие из них являются просто двориками? Или Вы думаете, что повторяя глупости за Кучуком, Вы и себе добираете? Не понятно только чего...

----------


## verda

[QUOTE=sash17;2712594Приморській район
1.    Озеленення схилів між парком «Юність» та яхт-клубом (район 8 ст. В Фонтану);
2.    Вул. Сонячна кут пер Світлого;
3.    Вул. Сонячна кут Теністої;
4.    Провулок Світлий, 2а;
5.    Вул. Пироговська,6;
6.    Вул. Генуезька, 15;
7.    Вул. Новоберегова.

Ну вот, что я и говорила... В центре зелёные зоны не упоминаются вообще. Ни парков, ни скверов там не будет?
Повторюсь, на Генплане Приморский бульвар указан как "резервная территория", а Тёщин мост и Бульвар Искусств не показаны вообще. А между прочим, под обоими этими бульварами тоже есть зелёные склоны.Что, все живут на окраинах, и центр никого не интересует?

----------


## sash17

> Тёщин мост и Бульвар Искусств не показаны вообще. А между прочим, под обоими этими бульварами тоже есть зелёные склоны.Что, все живут на окраинах, и центр никого не интересует?


 http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.490829&lon=30.736565&z=18&l=1&m=a&v=2 - озеленено уже. Равно как и Лунный парк под Приморским бульваром - http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.4882585&lon=30.7427073&z=16&l=1&m=h&v=1 .

Где-то тут писали, что будут ремонтировать подпорные стены бульвара и Потемкинской Лестницы - изгадят парк, потом заново озеленять будут...

Генплан - это концепция на 2030 год, а не на озеленение на пару лет вперед...

----------


## JN

> Генплан - это концепция на 2030 год, а не на озеленение на пару лет вперед...


 А нас, как раз, интересует, в основном, последнее.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Перелік територій під розбивку нових скверів, зелених зон та реконструкція існуючих.
> (Из горпрограммы озеленения)
> 
> 
> 5.    Вул. Пироговська,6;


 А что тут? На плацу в штабе? Или это привокзальный сквер что на Куликовом поле нуждается в реконструкции?

----------


## Буджак

Конечно, нуждается! А деньги как отмывать?

----------


## Скрытик

> Где-то тут писали, что будут ремонтировать подпорные стены бульвара и Потемкинской Лестницы - изгадят парк, потом заново озеленять будут...
> 
> Генплан - это концепция на 2030 год, а не на озеленение на пару лет вперед...


 Расскажите нам, пожалуйста про высотки с двух сторон Потемкинской лестницы. И планы на застройку (не дай Бог!) склонов Бульвара Искусств

----------


## coder_ak

> Ага, гуляя в парке, будем смотреть не на море, а прямо на крыши проезжающих автомобилей и вдыхать свежайшие выхлопы, особенно от грузовикв - у многих из них выхлопная труба направлена кверху.


 Если дорога будет на 3-4 метра ниже среза, то ничего там не увидишь, а выхлопные газы тяжелые и вверх не поднимаются.




> Когда видишь фуры на Канатной, Французском бульваре - задаешься вопросом, а шо они там забыли?


 Действительно, что забыли, учитывая знаки запрещающие въезд большегрузного транспорта в те места.

----------


## Destin

Комитет Верховной Рады по вопросам борьбы с организованной преступностью и коррупцией изучит деятельность городского головы Эдуарда Гурвица и начальника управления земельных ресурсов Одесской области Игоря Лысенко. 

Об этом 25 мая в ходе пресс-конференции в санатории «Магнолия» сообщил председатель комитета Верховной Рады по вопросам борьбы с организованной преступностью и коррупцией Игорь Колетник. 

По его словам, «проанализировав обращения граждан, поступившие в комитет в текущем году, можно смело сказать, что Одесская область в настоящее время является одной из тех областей, в которых сурово и грубо нарушаются права граждан». 

«Эти обращения, можно сказать - крик души, поскольку в комитет обращаются как в последнюю инстанцию», - подчеркнул Игорь Колетник. 

Он отметил, что в Одессе и Одесской области комитет отметил рост числа земельных афер, в особенности - в рекреационных зонах, где интенсивно идет продажа санаториев. Члены комитета намерены также изучить ситуацию с продажей земли и незаконным строительством. По словам Игоря Колетника, из-за незаконного строительство Одесса в скором времени рискует полностью лишиться парков. 

В связи с этим комитет принял решение в сентябре - октябре текущего года провести в Одессе выездное заседание. 

http://24.ua/news/show/id/45824

----------


## Олег.Л

Destin
----------
Известие обнадеживающее...надо дожимать скотов!!!

----------


## Скрытик

Они сюда за деньгами приедут а не наши проблемы решать, первый раз что ли?

----------


## Ohhn

> Расскажите нам, пожалуйста про высотки с двух сторон Потемкинской лестницы. И планы на застройку (не дай Бог!) склонов Бульвара Искусств


 парк ниже Приморского бульвара хотят застроить ресторанными комплексами. это уже в процессе

----------


## Оппонент

Сообщение от sash17  
Перелік територій під розбивку нових скверів, зелених зон та реконструкція існуючих.
(Из горпрограммы озеленения)

7. Вул. Новоберегова.

Вы знаете где находится эта улица?
Эт сейчас пешеходная аллея между 9 и 8  является границей парка Юность ( бывший Нагорный Бульвар) .Эта "улица" между парком Юность и Мореходным переулком наглым образом перекрыта домом и двором  депутата Мельника . Я об этом неоднократно писал на форуме и на сайт горисполкома. На обращение получил отписку : Самозахват, мы боремся.... Парк Юность есть, его только уберечь  нужно от застройки. Возле здания Антарктики будут построены две высотки с морской стороны.(Родин)

----------


## Ohhn

> Комитет Верховной Рады по вопросам борьбы с организованной преступностью и коррупцией 
> http://24.ua/news/show/id/45824


 В состав комитета ВР по вопросам борьбы с организованной преступностью и коррупцией входят 24 депутата, представители всех фракций парламента. Большая часть из них, и их коллеги по фракциям -вдолях земельных.

надо их бомбить документами и запросами, что б не отвертелись слуги  + пикетировать.

----------


## Скрытик

> парк ниже Приморского бульвара хотят застроить ресторанными комплексами. это уже в процессе


 Это не самое страшное. Ресторан там, кстати, просто напрашивается и раньше был - я и так удивляюсь что он столько простоял полуразрушенным. 
Ходили убедительные слухи о строительстве двух высоток слева и справа от Потемкинской лестницы.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Хоть одна хорошая новость за последнее время!

----------


## sonatana

ничего вы своими пустыми разговорами всё равно не измените))))))

----------


## MasterChieF

И довольная такая.....

----------


## seredag

> Это не самое страшное. Ресторан там, кстати, просто напрашивается и раньше был - я и так удивляюсь что он столько простоял полуразрушенным. 
> Ходили убедительные слухи о строительстве двух высоток слева и справа от Потемкинской лестницы.


 Еще в ноябре 2007 года 
№1270 от 01.11.2007г. 
О разработке "Градостроительного обоснования размещения жилой и общественной застройки в квартале в пределах улицы Приморской, Потемкинской лестницы, Приморского бульвара, бульвара Искусств и части территории бывшего судноремонтного завода в г. Одессе"


Рішення 
виконавчого комітету 
Одеської міської ради 
№1270 від 01.11.2007р. http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/10793/

----------


## Ginger

Бульвар Искусств..........где тут можно что-то построить???? от домов до обрыва максимум метров 20. ну законченные идиоты

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Они не идиоты, они подлецы. Распродают Одессу не стесняясь.  Очень хорошо обо всем происходящем Балинов на Граде сегодня выступил.

----------


## Скрытик

> Бульвар Искусств..........где тут можно что-то построить???? от домов до обрыва максимум метров 20. ну законченные идиоты


 Там мозги уже давно заплыли жировым покровом под напором зеленого бабла. Может мы услышим от компетентного человека как нужно усилить склоны улицы Торговой что бы три десятиэтажки не сползли вниз? Хватит ли 24х этажных зданий или что повыше нужно построить?
Есть старая поговорка "жадность фраера сгубила" - думаю что нынешних фраеров она тоже найдет...

----------


## Буджак

Вот уж нет! Жадные фраера, набив карманы, спокойно уедут за границу. ИХ жадность сгубит НАШ город... Уже губит.

----------


## dioniciy

главное,что для застройки выбирают крутые улицы и районы,а почему не взять и не снести всю молдованку,дома там никакие и работы там будет непочатый край.правда людей надо будет куда-то отселять,но это все лучше,чем застраивать прибрежные зоны или,например,хотят еще один дом на проспекте шевченко построить возле парка.еще пару лет и от этого парка останется один водоем.

----------


## Ирина Т

> главное,что для застройки выбирают крутые улицы и районы,а почему не взять и не снести всю молдованку,дома там никакие и работы там будет непочатый край.правда людей надо будет куда-то отселять,но это все лучше,чем застраивать прибрежные зоны или,например,хотят еще один дом на проспекте шевченко построить возле парка.еще пару лет и от этого парка останется один водоем.


 Класс. Фраза человека, который отродясь на Молдаванке не был - и не жил. 
Правда - людей, которые родились в центре, и привыкли , что им до Дерибасовской 10 минут пешего хода "надо куда-то отселять" выгонят на чёртовы кулички - это круто. 
Да. на Молдаванке хвататет помоек, который надо снести и забыть. На там, между прочим, достаточно крепких 3 эт зданий, в которых живёт до утра людей...
И, кстати - это делалось - прекрасно отстроили Колонтаевскую - ровно, красиво, получилась отличная центральная улица. А был ужас.

----------


## dioniciy

> Класс. Фраза человека, который отродясь на Молдаванке не был - и не жил. 
> Правда - людей, которые родились в центре, и привыкли , что им до Дерибасовской 10 минут пешего хода "надо куда-то отселять" выгонят на чёртовы кулички - это круто. 
> Да. на Молдаванке хвататет помоек, который надо снести и забыть. На там, между прочим, достаточно крепких 3 эт зданий, в которых живёт до утра людей...
> И, кстати - это делалось - прекрасно отстроили Колонтаевскую - ровно, красиво, получилась отличная центральная улица. А был ужас.


 а вот и нет-родилась на средней в первом номере,всю жизнь во дворе звуки с музыкальной школы нам жить мешали и дом тот давно пора снести.а совсем недавно,кажись,на средней или в 35 или 37номере пол дома отвалилось.есть много домов,которые не можно,а нужно снести на молдаванке.я рада,что смогла купить себе квартиру в другом районе.лучше пусть построят на месте аврийных домов новые,а потом уж подбираются до прибрежной зоны и парков

----------


## coder_ak

Видел по телеку прекрасный сюжет про постройку дома на Педагогической. Там жители близлежащих домов тоже возмущены. А ведь строить хотят на месте гаражей. Т.е. ни в парке, ни отселять никого не надо. Особенно это занятно в том плане, что дома там рядом довольно таки свежие. 
Получается одним можно жить в хорошем районе, а другие пусть не лезут.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Ну это смотря, где гаражи стоят. Иногда,так норовят дом влепить, что в окно соседу можно со своего окна постучать. А может и хозяева гаражей возмущаются.

----------


## job2001

> Видел по телеку прекрасный сюжет про постройку дома на Педагогической. Там жители близлежащих домов тоже возмущены. А ведь строить хотят на месте гаражей. Т.е. ни в парке, ни отселять никого не надо. Особенно это занятно в том плане, что дома там рядом довольно таки свежие. 
> Получается одним можно жить в хорошем районе, а другие пусть не лезут.


 ну да, вот такие сволочи, не хотят чтобы впихнули впритык многоэтажку квартир эдак на 200, а паркинг в ней машин на 90. Они радоваться наверное должны?

----------


## dioniciy

> Ну это смотря, где гаражи стоят. Иногда,так норовят дом влепить, что в окно соседу можно со своего окна постучать. А может и хозяева гаражей возмущаются.


 угу,у нас народ такой-вечно все не так,всегда найдут повод возмутиться,оттого и строят как и где хотят(даже если правильное место выберут и там свои противники найдутся)

----------


## Олег.Л

Вчера вечером по местному киевскому тв показывали три сюжета о борьбе жителей с застройщиками.В одном из них -при застройке детской площадки произошла рубка стенка на стенку жильцов со строителями у которых под рабочей робой был камуфляж.В результате реально нешуточной битвы весь забор сломали по периметру,все элементы детской площадки перенесли на прежнее место,которое сразу же освоили местные дети,а строителей-охранников выгнали с позором вместе с будкой -))) Вот вам живой пример как надо действовать не боясь.И никакой г....  ничего не сделает против народного гнева....
А статистика показывает,что если в результате подобных противостояний строители изгоняются,то больше там ничего не строится.

----------


## dioniciy

> ну да, вот такие сволочи, не хотят чтобы впихнули впритык многоэтажку квартир эдак на 200, а паркинг в ней машин на 90. Они радоваться наверное должны?


 они сами мечтают в той многоэтажке поселиться,вот и возмущаются,чтоб и им что-то перепало.

----------


## coder_ak

> Ну это смотря, где гаражи стоят. Иногда,так норовят дом влепить, что в окно соседу можно со своего окна постучать. А может и хозяева гаражей возмущаются.


 Насколько я помню тот район, там здоровенный кусок под гаражами. А последние вообще надо отовсюду посносить. 90% незаконно поставленные.

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Насколько я помню тот район, там здоровенный кусок под гаражами. А последние вообще надо отовсюду посносить. 90% незаконно поставленные.


 Как раз в воскресенье гостил в тех краях. Гаражей там как раз не так много. Строить будут на месте частных домов и большого участка за ними. Именно этот участок и делает стройку в этом микрорайоне особо привлекательной. Отселять особо никого не надо (два три частных дома всего), влепил двадцать четыре этажа и вся недолга. Но  как раз на этом участке просто просится сквер, а не очередной новострой. Но не в этой жизни, точнее не при этой власти. Не при гурвице. Люди настроены бороться. И их можно понять: Никому не понравиться когда перед самым твоим окном возведут высотки. Что касается незаконности гаражей, то здесь уже писал кто-то, что в городе в котором Гурвиц позволяет Климову возводит высотные новострои без документов, самоволы в виде гаражей и других малых форм обсуждать просто смешно. если хотите чтоб всё было по закону, надо, чтобы ВСЕ жили по закону. И Гурвиц и Климов в том числе. Даже не в том числе, а в первую очередь. Тогда у них появится моральное право требовать исполнения законов от одесситов. А пока они только и делают, что законы нарушают и на горожан плюют, то что сеят, то и жнут. Поэтому с высокой степенью вероятности, можно предположить, что общественное мнение, одесситы будут на стороне протестующих против застройки участка на Педагогической. Потому что правильно Балинов вчера в На самом деле сказал надо быть думающей и ответственной властью, а не считать себя избранными и хитрее всех. Знаете как говорят на каждую хитрую... ну и так далее.

----------


## dioniciy

> Насколько я помню тот район, там здоровенный кусок под гаражами. А последние вообще надо отовсюду посносить. 90% незаконно поставленные.


 и стоянки и гаражи все можно снести.да,подземный паркинг денег немало забирает,но надо же к цивилизации идти,а места сколько найдется под жилье.

----------


## Jorjic

> и стоянки и гаражи все можно снести...


 У Вас гараж есть? Думаю, нет.
ЗЫ. Заранее предупреждаю, у меня гаража нет и не предвидится. Только здравый смысл.

----------


## dioniciy

> У Вас гараж есть? Думаю, нет.
> ЗЫ. Заранее предупреждаю, у меня гаража нет и не предвидится. Только здравый смысл.


 есть!на территории своего частного дома.а в городе хочется иметь подземный паркинг.да не в гаражах дело,а в том,что тема о застройках прибрежной зоны и парках.зачем именно там,когда еще есть куча других вариантов(см.выше)а вы,небось,сосед будущей многоэтажки на педагогической :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> есть!на территории своего частного дома.а в городе хочется иметь подземный паркинг.да не в гаражах дело,а в том,что тема о застройках прибрежной зоны и парках.зачем именно там,когда еще есть куча других вариантов(см.выше)а вы,небось,сосед будущей многоэтажки на педагогической


 Должен Вас огорчить - я живу возле Горсада. В каком-то смысле я тоже сосед будущей многоэтажки, что меня очень огорчает. Думаю, что если бы многоэтажка предполагалась на месте Вашего частного дома или в нависающей близости от него, Ваш оптимизм был бы намного меньше.

----------


## dioniciy

> Должен Вас огорчить - я живу возле Горсада. В каком-то смысле я тоже сосед будущей многоэтажки, что меня очень огорчает. Думаю, что если бы многоэтажка предполагалась на месте Вашего частного дома или в нависающей близости от него, Ваш оптимизм был бы намного меньше.


 к сожалению,он загородом и строить там многоэтажки еще много лет не будут.а вообще я неисправимая оптимистка и надеюсь,что склоны и прибрежные зоны оставят в покое.мои сочувствия по поводу будущей многоэтажки(может еще обойдется)

----------


## Jorjic

> к сожалению,он загородом и строить там многоэтажки еще много лет не будут.а вообще я неисправимая оптимистка и надеюсь,что склоны и прибрежные зоны оставят в покое.мои сочувствия по поводу будущей многоэтажки(может еще обойдется)


 Боюсь, что нынешние Ваш оптимизм исправят гораздо быстрее, чем Вы думаете. Но искренне желаю, чтобы этого не случилось. Мне кажется, что срок Вашего оптимизма пропорционален Вашему сочуствию к тем, у которых гаражи уже сносят и многоэтажки уже строят.

----------


## seredag

https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2722949&postcount=373

Внимание!!! В этом сообщении информация о посещении начальника инспекции по благоустройству города: готовятся ордера на вырубку около 300 деревьев возле рондинской стройки и в санатории Россия!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2722949&postcount=373
> Внимание!!! В этом сообщении информация о посещении начальника инспекции по благоустройству города: готовятся ордера на вырубку около 300 деревьев возле рондинской стройки и в санатории Россия!!!


 Даже не знаю, как передать свои ощущения. Обложили со всех сторон и душат в объятиях, вкладывая в них всю безграничную силу любви к родному народу.

----------


## dioniciy

[QUOTE=seredag;2723088]https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2722949&postcount=373

Внимание!!! В этом сообщении информация о посещении начальника инспекции по благоустройству города: готовятся ордера на вырубку около 300 деревьев возле рондинской стройки и в санатории Россия!!![/Q
безобразие,слов нет

----------


## dioniciy

> Боюсь, что нынешние Ваш оптимизм исправят гораздо быстрее, чем Вы думаете. Но искренне желаю, чтобы этого не случилось. Мне кажется, что срок Вашего оптимизма пропорционален Вашему сочуствию к тем, у которых гаражи уже сносят и многоэтажки уже строят.


 если честно,я за новый город,в хорошем смысле этого слова.считаю,что дома необходимы новые и современные,но не на на месте парков,пляжей,санаторий и т.д.даже если мой частный дом захотят снести я же не останусь на улице-мне дадут жилье(естесственно,буду хотеть не халупу)

----------


## Jorjic

> если честно,я за новый город,в хорошем смысле этого слова.считаю,что дома необходимы новые и современные,но не на на месте парков,пляжей,санаторий и т.д.*даже если мой частный дом захотят снести я же не останусь на улице - мне дадут жилье*(естественно,буду хотеть не халупу)


 Вы таки неисправимая оптимистка, завидую. В скобках замечу - но без гаража уж останетесь точно, даже при Вашем оптимизме. 
А насчет нового города - я тоже целиком "за". Только не на месте старого, тем более такого, как наш (мой).

----------


## m-ilya

> ... даже если мой частный дом захотят снести я же не останусь на улице-мне дадут жилье(естесственно,буду хотеть не халупу)


 Не хочу Вас расстраивать, но как показала практика, дают именно халупы.

----------


## dioniciy

> Вы таки неисправимая оптимистка, завидую. В скобках замечу - но без гаража уж останетесь точно, даже при Вашем оптимизме. 
> А насчет нового города - я тоже целиком "за". Только не на месте старого, тем более такого, как наш (мой).


 вы думаете,что новые дома так сильно изменят колорит нашего города?архитектура и памятники-это святое,а современные жилые дома-необходимость.Горсад всегда будет на своем месте,а со старенькими двориками надо что-то делать.и еще,я претендую на паркинг

----------


## dioniciy

> Не хочу Вас расстраивать, но как показала практика, дают именно халупы.


 по факту:на средней35 завалилась часть дома и по-моему 11пострадавшим дали квартиры на поскоте.если сравнить,то полученные квартиры и по состоянию и по деньгам лучше.патриоты могут полученную квартиру продать и вернуться к себе обратно на молдаванку в другую,но улучшенную квартиру.так что все довольны.

----------


## AndreyAI

> Перелік територій під розбивку нових скверів, зелених зон та реконструкція існуючих.
> (Из горпрограммы озеленения)
> 
> 
> Приморській район
> 
> 2.    Вул. Сонячна кут пер Світлого;


  :smileflag:  Очень смешно. Был сквер свободный, так там поставили забор, бордюры и закатали гравием. Неужели детскую площадку будут строить?

----------


## Скрытик

А как можно судить о состоянии тех квартир если дом еще не достроен и не принят?

----------


## Jorjic

> вы думаете,что новые дома так сильно изменят колорит нашего города? *архитектура и памятники-это святое*,а современные жилые дома-необходимость.Горсад всегда будет на своем месте,а со старенькими двориками надо что-то делать.и еще,я претендую на паркинг


 Не просто думаю, а уверен. А насчет святого - это не к тем, кто сейчас разрушает город. Горсад, к сожалению, уже не на своем месте, вернее на его месте современный кич. А когда на месте "стареньких двориков" будут бездарные многоэтажки, то тут уж можно и паркинг и Новый Привоз и все что угодно, хоть бы и на месте Соборки и всего остального "святого". 
К вопросу о... Мой сын только что вернулся из Хорватии. Маленькие средневековые городки почти в первозданном виде. Камень нельзя передвинуть, не то что что-нибудь снести и построить многоэтажку. Жители живут в стареньких двориках, посреди средневековых зданий сушится белье, никто и не думает их выселять. Смотрел фотографии - дух захватывает. Заметьте - это Европа, в которую мы так стремимся, аж штаны по дороге теряем.

----------


## dioniciy

> А как можно судить о состоянии тех квартир если дом еще не достроен и не принят?


 новое по-любому лучше.старый дом аварийный,в новом метраж больше,да и состояние стареньких квартир далеко не люкс.

----------


## dioniciy

> Не просто думаю, а уверен. А насчет святого - это не к тем, кто сейчас разрушает город. Горсад, к сожалению, уже не на своем месте, вернее на его месте современный кич. А когда на месте "стареньких двориков" будут бездарные многоэтажки, то тут уж можно и паркинг и Новый Привоз и все что угодно, хоть бы и на месте Соборки и всего остального "святого". 
> К вопросу о... Мой сын только что вернулся из Хорватии. Маленькие средневековые городки почти в первозданном виде. Камень нельзя передвинуть, не то что что-нибудь снести и построить многоэтажку. Жители живут в стареньких двориках, посреди средневековых зданий сушится белье, никто и не думает их выселять. Смотрел фотографии - дух захватывает. Заметьте - это Европа, в которую мы так стремимся, аж штаны по дороге теряем.


 история и первоначальный вид-это хорошо,но глупо держаться за дом,который вот-вот рухнет.

----------


## JN

ИМХО, и только ИМХО! К рондинской строечке надо выходить регулярно, и регулярно оставлять следы своего выхода, как в качестве наосфалтных(лучше назаборных) надписей, так и в качестве писем, причем количество подписей роли не играет, играет рольколичество писем. Давайте сорганизуемся.

----------


## Скрытик

> история и первоначальный вид-это хорошо,но глупо держаться за дом,который вот-вот рухнет.


 Если ничего не делать еще пару лет, то дом Русова (это где аптека Гаевского) рухнет. Это тоже глупо? Или все же дело в том что есть люди, приближенные к власти, которым выгодна рухнувшая Одесса?

----------


## dioniciy

> Если ничего не делать еще пару лет, то дом Русова (это где аптека Гаевского) рухнет. Это тоже глупо? Или все же дело в том что есть люди, приближенные к власти, которым выгодна рухнувшая Одесса?


 на все старые дома денег не хватит,только на один оперный театр сколько денег ушло.центр города можно было бы сохранить в первозданном виде,но,увы,не в нашей стране.

----------


## Dema

> история и первоначальный вид-это хорошо,но *глупо держаться за дом,который вот-вот рухнет*.


 Но если вместо него построить многоэтажную свечку, то рядом стоящие дома (еще крепкие и красивые) тоже потрещат с вероятностью 100%.
Колорит и своеобразие города создается веками, а разрушить можно за считанные годы (не хочется мне, что-бы Одесса вся превратилась в Таирово).

----------


## Скрытик

> на все старые дома денег не хватит,только на один оперный театр сколько денег ушло.центр города можно было бы сохранить в первозданном виде,но,увы,не в нашей стране.


 На один только фонд ЗП Ёнародных избранников" можно было бы не один дом восстановить, они все равно не на зарплату живут... А вот если снесут дом Русова то это будет самым страшным преступлением против Одесситов, а ведь к этому все идет.

----------


## dioniciy

> Но если вместо него построить многоэтажную свечку, то рядом стоящие дома (еще крепкие и красивые) тоже потрещат с вероятностью 100%.
> Колорит и своеобразие города создается веками, а разрушить можно за считанные годы (не хочется мне, что-бы Одесса вся превратилась в Таирово).


 а я и не говорю,что надо строить многоэтажки.просто если снести совсем уж еле-еле стоящие 2-х этажные дома,а на их месте построить максимум 5-6этажный дом-будет не таирово(18-24этажный дом-это много)а если кто не хочет,пусть скажет:"да здравствует вечная жизнь в полуразвалке-это создано веками"

----------


## dioniciy

> На один только фонд ЗП Ёнародных избранников" можно было бы не один дом восстановить, они все равно не на зарплату живут... А вот если снесут дом Русова то это будет самым страшным преступлением против Одесситов, а ведь к этому все идет.


 насчет преступления,согласна,то ли еще будет

----------


## Jorjic

> а я и не говорю,что надо строить многоэтажки.просто если снести совсем уж еле-еле стоящие 2-х этажные дома,а на их месте построить максимум 5-6этажный дом-будет не таирово(18-24этажный дом-это много)а если кто не хочет,пусть скажет:"да здравствует вечная жизнь в полуразвалке-это создано веками"


 Оба Ваши суждения несколько некорректны.
Никто из тех, кто будет строить новые дома, не согласится строить 5-6 этажный дом. Не тот навар. Кроме того, нужен не просто 5-6 этажный дом, а дом с соответствующим архитектурным обликом, что тоже недешево. 
Насчет второго лозунга. Если волосы грязные, то совсем не обязательно стричься наголо или, тем более, отрезать голову. Можно просто голову помыть, хотя это и хлопотно - нужна горячая вода.

----------


## Скрытик

> Можно просто голову помыть, хотя это и хлопотно - нужна горячая вода.


 А главное желание, которое напрочь отсутствует.

----------


## Jorjic

> насчет преступления,согласна,то ли еще будет


 И вот это преступление будет совершено именно на том основании, что он уже "еле-еле стоит". Осталось совсем немного подождать точки невозврата. А то, что он не двухэтажный, как, скажем, снесенный дом в Красном переулке, так кто на это обращает внимание. 
Даешь светлую жизнь в новых домах на костях старых развалюх, нами же и организованных.

----------


## dioniciy

"не тот навар"-вот корень зла!за свой счет жильцы не могут спасти свои дома-отсюда и безысходность.нами вертят как хотят и власть думает о выгоде,а не о сохранности того,что создано веками,что делает ОДЕССУ особенной.

----------


## coder_ak

> Как раз в воскресенье гостил в тех краях. Гаражей там как раз не так много. Строить будут на месте частных домов и большого участка за ними. Именно этот участок и делает стройку в этом микрорайоне особо привлекательной. Отселять особо никого не надо (два три частных дома всего), влепил двадцать четыре этажа и вся недолга. Но  как раз на этом участке просто просится сквер, а не очередной новострой.


 В сюжете про частные дома речи не шло. Или не то место, или жильцам тех домов предложили отличный обмен.
Сквер просится... А куда деть дома и гаражи? Ведь владельцы захотят компенсацию. За чей счёт? Я, как налогоплательщик, против.
Почему не новострой? Почему один можно там жить, а другим нет?

----------


## dioniciy

многие новострои уже идут и с детскими площадками и маленькими мини-парками возле дома-очень удачными.

----------


## Ohhn

> по факту:на средней35 завалилась часть дома и по-моему 11пострадавшим *дали квартиры на поскоте*.


 опять врут! КОМУ что УЖЕ ДАЛИ там?




> ну да, вот такие сволочи, не хотят чтобы впихнули впритык многоэтажку квартир эдак на 200, а паркинг в ней машин на 90. Они радоваться наверное должны?


 смотрим...

----------


## dioniciy

> опять врут! КОМУ что УЖЕ ДАЛИ там?
> 
> 
> 
> смотрим...


 если врут,скажите правду-интересно.

----------


## coder_ak

> смотрим...


 И что мы видим? Огороженный пустырь, деревья молодые за забором.
Я понимаю, что и там и у нас гораздо спокойнее для общественности было бы строить дома на пустырях за городом, вот только почему то никто туда переезжать не хочет. Странно, да?

----------


## Ohhn

Вы жильцов слушайте, а то у слуг народа песня одна: "в Багдаде все спокойно".
некуда их отселять сейчас!...дадут, потом, может быть, если сильно будут просить...

----------


## dioniciy

> Вы жильцов слушайте, а то у слуг народа песня одна: "в Багдаде все спокойно".
> некуда их отселять сейчас!...дадут, потом, может быть, если сильно будут просить...


 надо было не ждать когда дом рухнет,а сносить его и ему подобные,но вы же против новостроев,вам старенькое сердцу мило,а потом хотите получить жилье все и сразу-ждите(дадут по-любому)

----------


## Ohhn

coder_ak, это вы про ТУТ  или об этом  ? там есть текст и видео  :smileflag:

----------


## Ohhn

> надо было не ждать когда дом рухнет,а сносить его и ему подобные,но вы же против новостроев,вам старенькое сердцу мило,а потом хотите получить жилье все и сразу-ждите(дадут по-любому)


 Вы причину обрушения там хоть знаете?  :smileflag:  
а мы и не ждем

----------


## coder_ak

> coder_ak, это вы про ТУТ  или об этом  ? там есть текст и видео


 Я про "тут", сайт с доменом дерибану.нет читать нет сил.

----------


## Jorjic

> И что мы видим? Огороженный пустырь, деревья молодые за забором.
> Я понимаю, что и там и у нас гораздо спокойнее для общественности было бы строить дома на пустырях за городом, вот только почему то никто туда переезжать не хочет. Странно, да?


 Вы, конечно, не помните как ломились в дома построенные на пустырях за городом (нынешние Черемушки), какие шли споры по поводу того, что там жить намного лучше, чем в городе. И если бы эти районы не превратили в спальные и безликие, а создали бы там нормальную (и красивую) инфраструктуру, то разговор бы был совсем другой.
Посмотрите, скажем, на Южный. Вполне благоустроенный спальный город без своего лица. Если приехать туда случайно, то можно и не заметить, что он расположен на берегу моря. А если развернуть его к морю, устроить Приморский бульвар, оформить город с минимальной фантазией...

----------


## dioniciy

> Вы причину обрушения там хоть знаете?  
> а мы и не ждем


 а вы знаете?специально для вас в скором времени сделаю разведку,у меня родители поблизости живут и они не против сноса старых домов(хоть живут там со времен вов)я переживаю как бы и их дом со временем не рухнул-родные люди дороже ,чем первозданная молдаванка

----------


## coder_ak

> Вы, конечно, не помните как ломились в дома построенные на пустырях за городом (нынешние Черемушки), какие шли споры по поводу того, что там жить намного лучше, чем в городе. И если бы эти районы не превратили в спальные и безликие, а создали бы там нормальную (и красивую) инфраструктуру, то разговор бы был совсем другой.
> Посмотрите, скажем, на Южный. Вполне благоустроенный спальный город без своего лица. Если приехать туда случайно, то можно и не заметить, что он расположен на берегу моря. А если развернуть его к морю, устроить Приморский бульвар, оформить город с минимальной фантазией...


 Не понял мысли. Кто ломился на Черёмушки и Таирово? Никто туда не хотел ехать, на выселки. Просто давали людям ордера на квартиры и вперёд и с песней. А строились эти районы изначально, как спальные. 
Но я не о том, построить сейчас район где то у двух столбов, разве что очередников туда заселить, а за свои деньги вряд ли кто купит квартиру.

----------


## Jorjic

> надо было не ждать когда дом рухнет,а сносить его и ему подобные,но вы же против новостроев,вам старенькое сердцу мило...


 Ну зачем демагогические заявления. 
Кто будет определять какие дома сносить? Вы уверены, что снесут те, которые действительно надо снести? А сошлются-то на Вас, скажут, что народ за это.
Я не против новостроя. Я против *бездарного* новостроя, уродующего город и замещающего архитектуру, формирующую облик города.
Да, старенькое мило моему сердцу. Когда умирала моя мама, я делал все возможное, чтобы она прожила максимально долго, хотя в те времена это было очень трудно. И, как Вы понимаете, особых удобств в быту это не создавало. А словосочетание Одесса-мама для меня не пустой звук. Извините за пафос, но это ответ на откровенную демагогию.

----------


## dioniciy

> Вы, конечно, не помните как ломились в дома построенные на пустырях за городом (нынешние Черемушки), какие шли споры по поводу того, что там жить намного лучше, чем в городе. И если бы эти районы не превратили в спальные и безликие, а создали бы там нормальную (и красивую) инфраструктуру, то разговор бы был совсем другой.
> Посмотрите, скажем, на Южный. Вполне благоустроенный спальный город без своего лица. Если приехать туда случайно, то можно и не заметить, что он расположен на берегу моря. А если развернуть его к морю, устроить Приморский бульвар, оформить город с минимальной фантазией...


 на проспекте шевченко есть такие же хрущевки как и на черемушках(новоселова).только там жить лучше-даже чем в центре(личное мнение)а то что все первые этажи превратили в магазины и офисы,я вообще молчу :smileflag: и это наш город!

----------


## Jorjic

> Не понял мысли. Кто ломился на Черёмушки и Таирово?...


 Вот об этом я и говорю - Вы не поняли, потому, что не видели это своими глазами. А я видел, я помню, что получить квартиру на Черемушках, в самом нынешнем их центре почиталось за счастье. А это тогда был самый край города. 
Не надо судить о том, что было, с сегодняшних позиций. Тогда в обиходе не было даже понятия "спальный район". И понятие "хрущоба" появилось горазо позже. Поймите, что издалека и со знанием результата все события (и большие, и маленькие) видятся совсем не так, как они виделись  современниками изнутри.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Тем более надо учесть из каких дыр, коммуналок, подвалов и т.п. люди переселялись в благоустроенные квартиры на Черемушках!

----------


## coder_ak

> Вот об этом я и говорю - Вы не поняли, потому, что не видели это своими глазами. А я видел, я помню, что получить квартиру на Черемушках, в самом нынешнем их центре почиталось за счастье. А это тогда был самый край города.


 Конечно, переехать из коммуналки в свою отдельную квартиру счастье. Это потом начало доходить, что кухня 4 метра и крошечные комнатушки не такое уж и счастье. 
А вот лично нашу семью переселили из центра на Таирово. Когда это был край города. Почему же нынешние жители развалин на Молдованке не спешать перезжать в новые светлые районы?

----------


## Ohhn

> у меня родители поблизости живут и они не против сноса старых домов(хоть живут там со времен вов)я переживаю как бы и их дом со временем не рухнул


 Смотрите чтоб не помогли там. А если ускорить то заявочку в гор.исполком и Климову.
..а там, причина обрушения (предварительно) - это подвал- ведение строительных работ без согласований, перепланировка, нарушение несущих конструкций, стен и тд. Старый дом такое не прощает. Вопрос, кто и зачем?

----------


## dioniciy

> Смотрите чтоб не помогли там. А если ускорить то заявочку в гор.исполком и Климову.
> ..а там, причина обрушения (предварительно) - это подвал- ведение строительных работ без согласований, перепланировка, нарушение несущих конструкций, стен и тд. Старый дом такое не прощает. Вопрос, кто и зачем?


 так говорят,а старые дома не вечны,тем более в том районе дома были и до войны.я за перспективные дома на месте не пригодных старых,хочу чтоб мой ребенок жил в современном и благоустроенном доме(исключения-исторические дома,пусть денег кто подкинет на реконструкцию)да и хрущевки по-большому счету не мешало бы сменить(почему бы на месте этих хрущевок на пр-те шевченко не построить новый дом-жильцов переселить в новый :smileflag: )все с умом надо делать,а не захватывать зеленую зону под жилье.

----------


## Jorjic

> Почему же нынешние жители развалин на Молдованке не спешать переезжать в новые светлые районы?


 Потому что уже поняли какое дерьмо эти новые светлые районы. И что этим районам в ближайшем будущем мало что светит в плане очеловечивания.
А, кстати, Вы уверены, что им кто-то что-то хотя бы более или менее приличное реально предлагал?

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, т.е. жить в трущобе на Молдованке лучше? %
Кому им? Тут вот кто-то писал, как одну семью расселяли (правда частный застройщик), так дали каждому по квартире да еще и компенсацию денежную.

----------


## sash17

А с какого бодуна кто-то кому-то что-то должен предлагать? 

Вот когда этот кто-то *захочет купить* кусок Молдаванки, вот тогда он *закажет за свой счет* градостроительное обоснование. И, только после его утверждения сессией Горсовета, получит *право предлагать.*

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, т.е. жить в трущобе на Молдованке лучше? 
> Кому им? Тут вот кто-то писал, как одну семью расселяли (правда частный застройщик), так дали каждому по квартире да еще и компенсацию денежную.


 Это Вы говорите, что не спешат уезжать. Значит, наверное, лучше. Может какая другая причина. 
А про кто-то кому-то... - может быть, не знаю. Но Молдаванка большая, на всех честных частных застройщиков не хватит.

----------


## Ginger

> [B]жить в трущобе на Молдованке лучше?


 Там между прочим, есть очень и очень крепкие дома. И людям гораздо приятнее жить в маленьком дворике, ограниченном домами по 4-5 этажей и гулять до центра за 15 минут

----------


## dioniciy

> Потому что уже поняли какое дерьмо эти новые светлые районы. И что этим районам в ближайшем будущем мало что светит в плане очеловечивания.
> А, кстати, Вы уверены, что им кто-то что-то хотя бы более или менее приличное реально предлагал?


 я выросла на молдаванке и рада,что уехала оттуда,архитекторская 15лет назад была окраина и глушко тоже не супер-пупер,зато теперь там очень хорошо и это светлый район,имеет будущее.я жила во многих районах и не надо за всех расписываться,ваша позиция ясна:я за новострой,только подальше от центра Одессы,лучше загородом.мой любимый район-шампанский переулок,нехочу чтоб парк уменьшился в размерах за счет новых домов,вот и агитирую за снос старого фонда еле-еле дышащего в некоторых уголках старой Одессы.

----------


## dioniciy

> Там между прочим, есть очень и очень крепкие дома. И людям гораздо приятнее жить в маленьком дворике, ограниченном домами по 4-5 этажей и гулять до центра за 15 минут


 крепких домов мало,а жить в маленьком дворике где все про всех знают,сплетничают,скандалы навесь двор и день и ночь и т.д.-это не для меня(каждому свое)

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Мой любимый район-шампанский переулок,не хочу чтоб парк уменьшился в размерах за счет новых домов,вот и агитирую за снос старого фонда еле-еле дышащего в некоторых уголках старой Одессы.


 Вот это правильно! Давайте каждый из нас будет агитировать за снос всего остального, кроме своего любимого района. Вы - за снос центра, я за снос Шампанского и т.д. А они будут решать как лучше натравить нас друг на друга, чтобы отобрать все у всех. Лагерный принцип: "Умри ты сегодня, а я завтра". В таких условиях выживает и жирует только ВОХРа.

----------


## dioniciy

> Вот это правильно! Давайте каждый из нас будет агитировать за снос всего остального, кроме своего любимого района. Вы - за снос центра, я за снос Шампанского и т.д. А они будут решать как лучше натравить нас друг на друга, чтобы отобрать все у всех. Лагерный принцип: "Умри ты сегодня, а я завтра". В таких условиях выживает и жирует только ВОХРа.


 а вы были на шампанском?там есть хрущевки,которые можно снести(правда владельцы магазинов на первых этажах меня пошлют куда подальше...)я за разумный подход к  сносу старых домов и район здесь неважен.

----------


## Pumik

> любимый район-шампанский переулок,нехочу чтоб парк уменьшился в размерах за счет новых домов,вот и агитирую за снос старого фонда еле-еле дышащего в некоторых уголках старой Одессы.


 а, кого собственно агитировать? большинство,тех кто отписывается в этой теме за сохранение города,его домов, его парков. Сносить старые дома и стоить на их месте безликие монстры? кому нужен новострой за городом? сейчас спрос-"вид на море" в первую очередь, поэтому и пристраиваются что б видно было. Во вторую очередь сносят дома или ликвидируют предприятия в центре старого города, застройка ул Польской и Греческой, угол Преображенская\Жуковского, психушка на Канатной, если б они строили дома в ансамбле, а не уродские стеклянные высотки. 15 лет назад сколько жилых высоток было в центре аж 4 на Канатной Дары природы, на Новосельского, на Екатериненской и на Тираспольской.  
И вообще не забывайте то, что квартиру в новострое  дают "от строителей", если и произойдет чудо и с хрущевки на Шампанском вас переселяют в новострой на Довженко, за какие деньги делать ремонт, покупать место на паркинге за 20000$. Разговор ни о чем, ну уж не о застройке склонов точно.

----------


## m-ilya

> Вы причину обрушения там хоть знаете?  
> а мы и не ждем


 Можем ли мы исключить вариант того, что  застройщики перешли от поджогов чердаков к более изощренным методам отселения упрямых жильцов?

----------


## dioniciy

> а, кого собственно агитировать? большинство,тех кто отписывается в этой теме за сохранение города,его домов, его парков. Сносить старые дома и стоить на их месте безликие монстры? кому нужен новострой за городом? сейчас спрос-"вид на море" в первую очередь, поэтому и пристраиваются что б видно было. Во вторую очередь сносят дома или ликвидируют предприятия в центре старого города, застройка ул Польской и Греческой, угол Преображенская\Жуковского, психушка на Канатной, если б они строили дома в ансамбле, а не уродские стеклянные высотки. 15 лет назад сколько жилых высоток было в центре аж 4 на Канатной Дары природы, на Новосельского, на Екатериненской и на Тираспольской.  
> И вообще не забывайте то, что квартиру в новострое  дают "от строителей", если и произойдет чудо и с хрущевки на Шампанском вас переселяют в новострой на Довженко, за какие деньги делать ремонт, покупать место на паркинге за 20000$. Разговор ни о чем, ну уж не о застройке склонов точно.


 я за сохранение города,но не убогих домов.просто некоторые отвергают прогресс,считают новострои бездарными,предпочитают жить в развалках,где все капитально нужно что-то менять.деньги нужны будут на эти восстановления не малые и бесконечные.а ремонт в новострое-дело наживное(хотя кому-то и не под силу );за сим откланяюсь,живите в старом фонде еще 100лет

----------


## Pumik

> за сим откланяюсь,живите в старом фонде еще 100лет


 ну и славненько

----------


## Ohhn

> Можем ли мы исключить вариант того, что  застройщики перешли от поджогов чердаков к более изощренным методам отселения упрямых жильцов?


 Думаю мы не можем исключать того что перешли к более изощренным методам. 



> Помимо классики: запугивание, подкуп, уничтожение (см. опыт других городов и стран), а так же блокады, подселение бомжей, пожоги, затопления, обвалы и физические обрушения частной собственности, незаконные решения суда первой инстанции. В Одессе методы отселения были еще и специфические, в связи с особенностями местных застройщиков и депутатов бывших и около силовиков...
> 
> ...при этом да же тупое наглое животное хищник имеет тенденцию учится, по принципу: что прошло тихо и по пальцам не дали. Пробуют всё...
> 
>  В отличии от Киева где действует сейчас больше подкуп активистов, в Одессе работали последние 2а года более грубыми и хладнокровными методами. Но с весны 2008г ситуация у нас менялась, и отходит от "классики" по разным причинам, возможно на некоторое время. Больше включаются инструменты создания нужного общественного мнения и потока дезинформации, а так же лобирование нужных Законов на уровне ВР, что хорошо дополняет "классику".

----------


## -Ariadna-

Ребята, вчера смотрела наше местечковое телевидение, мельком услышала, что Яценюку какую-то петицию успели передать, кто знает подробности? Может поможет?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Ребята, вчера смотрела наше местечковое телевидение, мельком услышала, что Яценюку какую-то петицию успели передать, кто знает подробности? Может поможет?


 http://www.segodnya.ua/news/10038672.html

----------


## JN

> А с какого бодуна кто-то кому-то что-то должен предлагать? 
> 
> Вот когда этот кто-то *захочет купить* кусок Молдаванки, вот тогда он *закажет за свой счет* градостроительное обоснование. И, только после его утверждения сессией Горсовета, получит *право предлагать.*


 Вот Саш17, знаете, такой кретинизм а впервые услышал на "выставке" генплана, и не зря к**йвиц назвал его чиновничьей тупостью. Правда, и сам он тупит то же самое. Вот это вот, чего Вы рассказываете, вот за это, как раз всех вас и... Извините, обучать не буду - предмет не достойный.

----------


## JN

> просто некоторые отвергают прогресс,считают новострои бездарными,предпочитают жить в развалках,где все капитально нужно что-то менять.деньги нужны будут на эти восстановления не малые и бесконечные.а ремонт в новострое-дело наживное(хотя кому-то и не под силу );за сим откланяюсь,живите в старом фонде еще 100лет


 Здесь все так "круто" написано, что я не могу выделить более точной цитаты.
Назовите мне, пожалуйста, 3-5 новостроев НЕБЕЗДАРНЫХ. и мы поспорим. 
Если люди предпочитают "жить в развалинах", то видимо они с Вами не во всем согласны.
Во дворе в котором я живу последний капремонт делался в 1965 г., а все остальное за свои деньги - так о чьих деньгах немалых Вы печетесь? Какое Вам дело до моих ремонтов? Ни город, ни страна не вложили в мое благосостояни ни копейки, и я не собираюсь госп...сам все мои усилия дарить. Засим откланяйтесь наф..., живите где хотите, и не смейте рассказывать мне где МНЕ жить!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Что опять случилось под пер.Азарова? Оползень, эррозия склона? Кто что видел или знает? И залатали ли предыдущий обвал?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новый оползень на том же месте, что и пару недель назад.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Стройка на спуске Азарова
 

О том, что тут идет стройка, написно только так. Информационного щита с указанием реквизитов заказчика, исполнителя, сроков работ и их характера нет.


Трасса Здоровья теперь выглядит так. С вагончиками-бытовками для строителей, траншеями и трубами.

----------


## sash17

http://www.glasweb.com/index.php/default/46515

http://eho-ua.com/2008/05/26/print:page,1,v_odesse_menjajut_vodovod_u_trassy_zdorovja.html

http://www.misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=novosti/odessa/nom,11545

«Рабочие вскрыли водовод, а там трубы фактически нет, рассыпается на глазах. В этом районе давно были замечены огромные утечки и огромные лужи, создавая оползнеопасную обстановку в районе», заявил начальник управления инженерной защиты. Отметим, что водовод протяженностью 6,5 км проходит от пер. Азарова до Аркадии."

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На том же месте, где 16 мая сполз порядочный кусок дороги к тренировочной базе "Черноморца", снова прошел оползень. Залатанный тогда участок сполз вниз, обнажилась лужа, свидетельствующая о нарушенном отводе воды. Скорее всего это связано с теми строительными работами, которые сейчас ведутся между спуском и стадионом.

----------


## sash17

Это связано с отсутствием подпорной стены у трассы "Здоровье"...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это связано с тем, что нарушили систему отвода воды во время строительства, а не с подпорной стеной! *Иначе не ползло бы два раза на одном месте!*

----------


## sash17

Ну не надо за водоотведение, а?
Оно же в нем разбираться надо хоть чуток. Никогда на трассе "Здоровье" никакого водоотведения не было. И сейчас нету. По причине ненужности. 
Чтобы понятнее было - на пляжах и на полях этой системы тоже нету...

См. http://gallery.crimea.nu/main.php/v/max/odessa/P3260210.JPG.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=2 

Не имеющий опорной стены склон-косогор неизбежно  оползает вниз...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А для чего тогда сделаны штольни под склонами? 

Для чего тогда на клонах сделан наземный дренаж в виде стояных канав?

Если склоны в целом - берегоукрепительная система с встроенным в них дренажом - то какого черта вешать людям лапшу на уши о том, что на Трассе Здоровья никогда не было водоотвода?

----------


## sash17

Так оно же надо понимать, что такое штольня, что такое дренаж, что такое уровень просачивания, поверхность скольжения...

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=114550&d=1192047917

Трасса "Здоровье" проходит примерно там, где нарисовано среднее дерево.

Из учебника: 
"Широкие площадки устраивают, когда предполагается использовать их для какой-нибудь цели (например, для размещения на них сооружений, дорог, оборудования и т. п.). Минимальная ширина площадок: в строительных котлованах 2 м, на откосах земляных сооружений и *природных склонах 3 м,* в карьерах 6 - 8 м.
При размещении площадок по высоте откоса их, по возможности, следует приурочивать к контактам пластов и, как правило, *к участкам высачивания подземных вод.* Площадки проектируют с уклонами для стока поверхностных вод и устраивают на них ливнестоки, а зачастую и дорожные покрытия..."

Так ливнестоков на трассе "Здоровье" нет. Ибо отводить некуда. А растущие на косогоре деревья и кусты засоряют ливнеотводные с трассы лотки...

Да и оползня на трассе не было. Обычное размывание просадочного  суглинка. 
Называется он просадочным потому, что его ОБЪЕМ УМЕНЬШАЕТСЯ при намокании и он проседает вниз - было бы странным, ежели бы наверх - да?

Так, чтоб суглинок не полз вниз после дождя и устраивается подпорная стена - чтоб его перемещение ограничить.

"Для удержания грунтов от сдвига применяют массивные и тонкоэлементные опорные  стены на естественном основании (при залегании на небольшой глубине прочных грунтов), *подпорные стены на свайных фундаментах (при слабых грунтах),* контрфорсы - отдельные опоры, врезанные в тело грунтового массива (в основном в достаточно прочных грунтах и при наличии устойчивого основания), опояски (преимущественно в скальных грунтах). Для предохранения откосов в скальных грунтах от выветривания, вызывающего образование осыпей и вывалов, выполняют облицовочные стены, а для заделки пустот, образовавшихся в результате вывалов, - пломбы.
Крутизну долго существующих откосов, подверженных интенсивному выветриванию с образованием осыпей и вывалов, *необходимо назначать не более угла естественного откоса* из обломков этих грунтов. При необходимости следует осуществлять мероприятия, препятствующие выветриванию. В зоне высачивания подземных вод устраиваются дренажи или выполняются дренажные пригрузки с выпуском воды в ливнесточную сеть."...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Откройте глаза и посмотрите.
Оползень произошел не на Трассе Здоровья, а над тренировочным стадионом "Черноморца". Причем оползневые процессы начались как раз после того, как между стадионом и спуском Азарова начались неопознанные строительные работы (нет соответствсующего информационного щита).

И еще. Если приводите цитаты из учебника - то потрудитесь сделать ссылку, как это принято делать в научном аппарате. Чтобы мы могли взять этот же учебник и проверить, так как sash17 частенько выдает заказанное за действительное.

----------


## sash17

Вот тут во втором разделе изложено достаточно популярно - http://www.eccpf.ru/download/guide/guide_stab.pdf .

Для нашей Одесской зоны 8-балльной сейсмичности коэффициент устойчивости склона должен быть не менее 1,35.

ДБН В.1.1-3-97 *Инженерная защита территорий, зданий и сооружений от оползней и обвалов.* Основные положения - удобно посмотреть тут - http://www.proxima.com.ua/dbn/articles.php?clause=736 .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Смотрим на фотографии и запоминаем: "...оползня не было. Кайзер лжет. Советские инженеры, проектировавшие склоны, были идиотами, потму что не предусмотрели подпорных стен."

----------


## sash17

Да не оползень это на Ваших фотографиях, а "мелкий размыв" - вон видна лужа внизу. 

Слава Богу, что Вам таки оползень видеть не пришлось - это страшно.
Для примера - ВСЯ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ средняя терраса 12-14 ст. Б.Фонтана - где автостоянка и  Ривьера - это оползень 1957 г. с верхней террасы, где Фонтанская дорога. До оползня  и после него там "склон" был примерно такой - http://gallery.crimea.nu/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=29729&g2_serialNumber=3 или такой - http://gallery.crimea.nu/main.php/v/max/odessa/P3260166.JPG.html?g2_imageViewsIndex=1 .

----------


## sash17

Что касается советских инженеров и подпорных стен ))).

Разумеется - предусмотрели. Но - исходя из коэффициента устойчивости склонов от Ланжерона до 16-й ст. Б.Фонтана в пределах  1,15-1,20. В соответствии с ТОГДАШНИМ, 1959-1960 гг. уровнем грунтовых вод. И при нормативной ширине пляжей не менее 40-45 метров.
И эти подпорные стены (да и штольни с рельсами) каждый видеть может, прогулявшись по пляжу от Ланжерона к Фонтану и ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО глядя в сторону, противоположную морю. 

Так с тех пор:
-  уровень грунтовых вод поднялся на ДЕСЯТЬ-ПЯТНАДЦАТЬ метров, 
 - пляжи 40 лет (до 2007 г.) не намывались,   
 - нормативный уровень сейсмичности повысился до 8 баллов.

Вот склоны и находятся в аварийном состоянии - в прошлом году  оползень был на 16-й Фонтана, хорошо, что небольшой...

----------


## Ирина Т

[QUOTE=dioniciy;2726357]я выросла на молдаванке и рада,что уехала оттуда,...

Всегда умилялась, когда люди не умеют жить в старых домах, норовят их искалечить, достроив до своих "стандартов"..
Да.это сложно. Да, там очень непросто довести водопровод и канализацию. Но это же ваш выбор - живите на Таирова, ради бога!
Но во всем мире жить  старых домах очень престижно - при том. что ничего нельзя менять!
А селу престиж - важен. Но вот на какие-то уступки идти не хотят. Отсюда - выломанные стены, проваленные потолки и т.д.
В переулке Топольского построили лоджию - заодно снеся скульптуры. (зачем??? там квартиры по 100-150 метров!)
Покупайте новострой! Это же дешевле! Но оставьте в покое старый фонд!

----------


## sash17

Пара цитат 1,5-летней давности.

"Необходимейшим условием сохранения береговой полосы, помимо восстановления пляжей, является приведение в порядок гидротехнических сооружений. Сейчас уже началось восстановление штольни под номером 11, расположенной за мысом Большой Фонтан.
*13 штолен, которые расположены от Ланжерона и до мыса Большой Фонтан, также находятся в очень плохом состоянии.* 40 лет после их строительства, по словам Владимира Соколова, ими никто не занимался...
По расчетам, *для нормального отвода грунтовых вод со склонов через штольни за сутки их должно сбрасываться в море около 60 тысяч кубических метров.* Свою лепту в эти тысячи тонн вносят утечки из водопроводных труб. К счастью, канализационных стоков там пока не обнаружено, что подтверждают проводимые раз в 2 недели анализы.
Без восстановления скважин вопрос о понижении уровня грунтовых вод тоже не решить. А если раньше этот уровень был 8-12 метров, то теперь на склоне достигает 4-3 метров. Это — первый предвестник потенциальных оползней!" 

"Разработкой проекта заняты одесские институты «Коммунпроект», «Проектгидрострой» и «ЧерноморНИИпроект».
Владимир Соколов продемонстрировал журналистам штольню номер 9 на 15-й станции Большого Фонтана, с которой, за день до нашей поездки, сняли металлическую дверь, раскурочили и увезли 1000 метров *рельсов, которыми оборудованы все штольни,* чтобы при их ремонте можно было вагонеткой доставлять на глубину необходимые материалы."

Дополнительно - от 24.05.2007 -  http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2007/05/24/153137.html -

----------


## Meise

Застройка побережья,мест отдыха происходит по всей Украине :в Феодосии,Алуште,Бердянске,Херсоне и т.д.Один Эдик не смог бы бороться с целым городом.Это целая политика.Явно за ним стоят крепкие парни в Киеве и возможно повыше(масоны какие-нибудь).Здесь не только денежный интерес,но и уничтожение нации .Не будет свободного доступа к отдыху,оздоровлению.Сколько нас было 52 млн,а стало 46млн.

----------


## Destin

> ...Дополнительно - от 24.05.2007 -  http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2007/05/24/153137.html -


 Оч хорошая статья! Особенно запомнилось вот это: "Получается, что благодаря этой сложной системе противооползневых и берегоукрепительных сооружений, построенной еще в советскую эпоху, Одесса до сих пор не сползла в море. Однако система эта очень чувствительна к грубому вмешательству современного человека. Поэтому *любое крупномасштабное строительство на одесских склонах может привести к разрушению подземных галерей и передавливанию штолен со всеми вытекающими отсюда печальными для одесситов последствиями.*

----------


## sash17

Вот как раз для избежания передавливания штолен (а из 13 осталось работающих всего 11) оползающими под землей по меотическим глинам массивами мергелистого известняка, окруженными лессовыми просадочными грунтами  и требуется закрепление-стабилизация этих массивов  свайными полями вплоть до строительства железобетонных "мостов" над штольнями и галереями. А также интенсификация работ по водопонижению под поверхностями  склонов, верхней и средней террас.
А для этого, видимо, нужно еще и строительство вдоль склонов дополнительно сетей хозфекальной и ливневой канализаций...

----------


## JN

> А для этого, видимо, нужно еще и строительство вдоль склонов дополнительно сетей хозфекальной ... канализаций...


 Вы конечно извините, но Ваш хозфекальный энтузиазм, внушает сомнения в Вашей адекватности. Я уже не говорю о том, устройство ЛЮБОЙ канализации в водоохранных зонах противозаконно. Видимо Вы хототе всех убедить что застройка склонов - это благо, и используете для этого метод псевдоинженерного наукообразия? Не удастся! Здесь не все владеют инженерными дисциплинами, и видимо, на это Вы расчитываете. Зря. Я уже писал, что сейчас этот вопрос, скорей, не инженерный, а социальный - одесситы против ЛЮБОЙ застройки склонов.

----------


## sash17

1. Не надо путать водоохранную зону сельского пруда или колодца, вблизи которых, действительно не должно быть канализации с берегом моря в курортном городе, где ежедневно находятся многие десятки  тысяч людей, а, значит, ЕЖЕДНЕВНО образуются сотни тонн отходов человеческой жизнедеятельности. Попросту говоря - фекалий. 

Именно - сотни тонн. 
Или Вы хотите, чтобы Одесские пляжи были окончательно загажены?

2. Придумывать не надо насчет противозаконности туалетов в береговой зоне. 

3. Людей, отдыхающих возле моря, оказывается, еще нужно и кормить/поить. Ибо не любят люди быть голодными. 
Значит нужно готовить/завозить еду. 
Из расчета минимум 0,2 кг на каждого из 100 тыс. пляжников на городских пляжах. Минимум   20 тонн еды ежедневно. И - столько же отходов. А еще людям надо пить. И мыться после морских купаний.
Для этого нужен водопровод питьевой воды. 
Да-да - на самом пляже!
И, ясное дело, канализация...

3. Короче. Кончилась давно эпоха "диких пляжей". Цивилизация наступает. Которая требует канализации... )))

4. Не надо "одесситы против ЛЮБОЙ застройки склонов". 
Не надо за всех Одесситов. Ибо есть вторые, третьи, четвертые и еще и еще другие мнения.

----------


## JN

В минувшую субботу, на акцию по Французскому, пришла активистка ЭКО, и показала любопытный документ. Это было заключение по "поиску" "затерявшихся" зеленых зон, которым ПиаРился деп. Гончаренко( "маленький Костусев"). Всем было интересно как он выкрутится из той ситуации, когда он "ищет" парки, а фирма, учредителем которой является его папа Костусев, купила парочку Га склонов возле Купального переулка. Документ любопытный. Парк "Юбилейный там "скромно" не упоминается, вместо этого употребляется "...от парка Шевченко до Аркадии...". Но что показательно(!), он предлагает обозначить его границы "с учетом градостраительных обоснований и землеотводов". Вот такие у нас депутаты - радетели, мочить их надо...

----------


## JN

> 1. Не надо путать водоохранную зону сельского пруда или колодца, вблизи которых, действительно не должно быть канализации с берегом моря в курортном городе, где ежедневно находятся многие десятки тысяч людей, а, значит, ЕЖЕДНЕВНО образуются сотни тонн отходов человеческой жизнедеятельности. Попросту говоря - фекалий. 
> 
> Именно - сотни тонн. 
> Или Вы хотите, чтобы Одесские пляжи были окончательно загажены?
> 
> 2. Придумывать не надо насчет противозаконности туалетов в береговой зоне. 
> 
> 3. Людей, отдыхающих возле моря, оказывается, еще нужно и кормить/поить. Ибо не любят люди быть голодными. 
> Значит нужно готовить/завозить еду. 
> ...


 1. Водоохранная зона - это касается не только сельского пруда или колодца - почитайте законы, я их тут выкладывал.
2. Насчет туалетов я не говорил, говорил в отношении канализационных систем. Не знаю помните ли Вы, но был у нас когда-то ресторн "Шаланда" - без канализации!!! На 100 тыс. людей расчитаны( в 60=х годах) наши пляжи. Они всегда были перенаселены и всегда кормились. И что изменилось? Больше они принять не могут, точнее - не должны.
3. А когда Вы видели в Одессе в последний раз дикие пляжи, мне казалось, что я старожил. Интересно еще, если цивилизация наступает на пляжи, то что с ними будет? Цивилизации, ведь, они не нужны. Пляж это же общение с Природой!
4. Мнения или не мнения - посмотрите результаты опроса! Мнения застройщико пляжей, склонов, мнения тех, кто на этом "рубит бабло", мнения чиновников "сосущих" "откаты" не надо путать с мнением одесситов. Если Вы, действительно, не знаете что думаюд о застройке склонов одесситы, то в чем Вы хотите нас убедить? А если знаете, то на что надеетесь?

----------


## sash17

Еще раз насчет канализации. 

На пляже должны быть МИНИМУМ питьевые колонки с расстоянием между ними не более 70 м. 

Так Вам, что - хочется, чтобы вода, которой полощут рты сотни дифтерийных, туберкулезных, и прочих больных, в т.ч. сифилитиков и похуже поступала не в канализацию, а сливалась в море возле пляжа?

Или, чтобы вода из душа, в котором только что побывал больной чесоткой, текла Вам под ноги?   
----------

Оно, кроме Законов, о которых Вы пишете "почитайте Законы", в развитие этих же Законов (а их нужно читать ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО) есть Санитарные нормы и правила, Государственные строительные   нормы и кучи нормативных документов, регламентирующих инфраструктуру пляжей. 

Например, должны быть спасательные станции с СООРУЖЕНИЯМИ для них и персоналом, туалетами и комнатами гигиены, пункты медицинской помощи, пункты питания, все это должно быть оборудовано подъездными дорогами, а, значит, местами для стоянки служебных автомобилей, а, значит, протипожарными средствами и т.д.

От простого повторения "на пляже строить нельзя" никуда не денется строительная норма, касающаяся конкретно ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНОЙ застройки пляжей, скажем, пунктами выдачи пляжного инвентаря или причалами, в т.ч. для ЗАПРАВКИ плавсредств ГСМ. Или спасатель должен спасать с надувного матраса?

Взять, к примеру, дельфинарии - они что - должны быть не на пляже, а на Дерибасовской, что-ли? 

А дельфинов надо кормить, значит должны быть холодильники, электроснабжение и т.д. и т.п. И для того, чтобы это все строить, снова нужны подъездные пути и пр.

Или взять, к примеру, пляжи для детей или для инвалидов - там инженерного оборудования по строительным нормам должно быть еще больше. 

Ежели вместимость пляжа больше 3000 мест - должна быть реанимационная... Вот кусок из норм давно забытого 1985 г.:

"Пляжные павильоны оснащаются системами водоснабжения, канализации, электроснабжения, телефонизации, радио, оценки погоды, дозиметрического контроля, медицинским оборудованием, мебелью и инвентарем согласно действующим нормативам. Медицинские аппараты, приборы и инвентарь для оснащения пляжа разрешается применять только по номенклатуре, утвержденной Минздравом СССР и другими компетентными учреждениями...

Подробнее - Правила *устаткування та експлуатації пляжів міста Одеси* - http://www.odessa.ua/acts/council/7107/ .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*sash17* - все ваши обоснования сводятся к банальному оправданию застройки склонов высотками. Скорее всего, в награду за ваши труды, вам даже не дадут там квартиры. И поскольку, скорее всего, вы еще и получаете за это зарплату, то ваша деятельность по обоснованию застройки склонов может быть приравнена к коммерческой рекламе со всеми вытекающими. И учтите, что по всей строгости правил с вами должны обойтись тут согласно пункту II.25 Правил форума.

----------


## der_wolf

> И поскольку, скорее всего, вы еще и получаете за это зарплату, то ваша деятельность по обоснованию застройки склонов может быть приравнена к коммерческой рекламе со всеми вытекающими. И учтите, что по всей строгости правил с вами должны обойтись тут согласно пункту II.25 Правил форума.


 прекрасно  :smileflag:  любое мнение противоречащее мнению модератора - ошибочно.
так держать!

----------


## dioniciy

ну,не могу не высказаться!многие здесь заядлые консерваторы,любую разрытую яму воспринимают как посягательство на свое насиженное место(по многим статьям подлежащее сносу)если бы наши предки рассуждали как ВЫ,то мы до сих пор жили бы в каменном веке в пещерах.вы так стремитесь к первозданному виду-вышел из пещеры,а море как на ладони и ни один новострой не закрывает эту карасоту :smileflag: и кругом одна природа.то что тут многие против,другие за,ничего не решает-большие перемены запущены и вы можете только возмущаться:мне не нужен мегаполис,но и оставить все как есть не получиться(пляжы-ужасны,ВЫ хотите это сохранить?)

----------


## coder_ak

*dioniciy*, да!
Понравился по ТВ сюжет с забором в Черноморке. Крики, вопли, не трогайте наш пляж. И при этом показывают ужасный метр грязного песка, который и называется пляжем.
И так везде. Где грязь - это родное, не трожьте.

----------


## Dema

> ну,не могу не высказаться!многие здесь заядлые консерваторы,любую разрытую яму воспринимают как посягательство на свое насиженное место(по многим статьям подлежащее сносу)если бы наши предки рассуждали как ВЫ,то мы до сих пор жили бы в каменном веке в пещерах.вы так стремитесь к первозданному виду-вышел из пещеры,а море как на ладони и ни один новострой не закрывает эту карасотуи кругом одна природа.то что тут многие против,другие за,ничего не решает-большие перемены запущены и вы можете только возмущаться:мне не нужен мегаполис,*но и оставить все как есть не получиться(пляжы-ужасны,ВЫ хотите это сохранить*?)


 Какое отношение убийственная (для склонов) застройка высотками имеет к благоустройству пляжей и удобству отдыха всех одесситов? (не валите все в кучу).
Неужели, что-бы это стало ясно нужно ждать падения какого-нибудь и свежих новостроев? (а думаю, что такое не за горами).

----------


## dioniciy

> Какое отношение убийственная (для склонов) застройка высотками имеет к благоустройству пляжей и удобству отдыха всех одесситов? (не валите все в кучу).
> Неужели, что-бы это стало ясно нужно ждать падения какого-нибудь и свежих новостроев? (а думаю, что такое не за горами).


 насчет пляжей,откройте глазки и читайте выше :smileflag: хрущевки и хилые дома в центре рухнут раньше новостроев(прямо все новострои строят на1-)

----------


## Dema

> насчет пляжей,откройте глазки и читайте вышехрущевки и хилые дома в центре рухнут раньше новостроев(*прямо все новострои строят на1-*)


 Для склонов главное не как строят, а на чем строят (вы откройте глазки и поинтересуйтесь геологией в этих местах).
Взаимосвязь застройки склонов с чистотой пляжей ни выше ни ниже не усмотрел.

----------


## Destin

> Вот как раз для избежания передавливания штолен (а из 13 осталось работающих всего 11) оползающими под землей по меотическим глинам массивами мергелистого известняка, окруженными лессовыми просадочными грунтами  и требуется закрепление-стабилизация этих массивов  свайными полями вплоть до строительства железобетонных "мостов" над штольнями и галереями. А также интенсификация работ по водопонижению под поверхностями  склонов, верхней и средней террас.
> А для этого, видимо, нужно еще и строительство вдоль склонов дополнительно сетей хозфекальной и ливневой канализаций...


 И кто по вашему будет все это делать? Может "миханики" в своем проекте кое-что и предусмотрели, но главное сделают ли реально? Учитывая их опыт строительства в Одессе, есть сомнения. Скорее всего ограничатся полумерами или еще хуже - все останется на бумаге. Если все делать так как вы написали, то стоимость жилья в высотках на склонах возрастет многократно и сроки строительства соответственно увеличатся. Инвестору это не надо, как показывает практика.

И еще, обратите внимание на результаты голосования в этой теме.
Или мы уже не демократы? :smileflag:

----------


## biafra

> ну,не могу не высказаться!многие здесь заядлые консерваторы,любую разрытую яму воспринимают как посягательство на свое насиженное место(по многим статьям подлежащее сносу)если бы наши предки рассуждали как ВЫ,то мы до сих пор жили бы в каменном веке в пещерах.вы так стремитесь к первозданному виду-вышел из пещеры,а море как на ладони и ни один новострой не закрывает эту карасотуи кругом одна природа.то что тут многие против,другие за,ничего не решает-большие перемены запущены и вы можете только возмущаться:мне не нужен мегаполис,но и оставить все как есть не получиться(пляжы-ужасны,ВЫ хотите это сохранить?)


 В центре Манхеттена есть гигантский Central Park, где тысячи нью-йоркеров по воскресеньям жарят шашлыки, пьют вино, загорают и мусорят. И если бы какому-нибудь мэру пришла в голову светлая мысль "слегка подзастроить" парк, это была бы последняя его инициатива на посту мэра. А парк этот - в самом дорогом месте города, и соблазн велик.

----------


## dioniciy

> Для склонов главное не как строят, а на чем строят (вы откройте глазки и поинтересуйтесь геологией в этих местах).
> Взаимосвязь застройки склонов с чистотой пляжей ни выше ни ниже не усмотрел.


 для особо одаренных:еще не факт,что Трассу Здоровья будут застраивать,в будущем чистота пляжа возле новостроев будет очевидна.поинтересуйтесь геологией на молдаванке,где когда-то тоже начинали строить впервые дома.

----------


## Ginger

> для особо одаренных:еще не факт,что Трассу Здоровья будут застраивать,в будущем чистота пляжа возле новостроев будет очевидна.поинтересуйтесь геологией на молдаванке,где когда-то тоже начинали строить впервые дома.


 Для не менее одарённых - вы что, с луны? ТЗ тем и замечательна, что *вокруг* деревья и парк, а не бетонные 20ти этажные монстры с соответствующим результатом жизнедеятельности

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Ну не надо за водоотведение, а?
> Оно же в нем разбираться надо хоть чуток. Никогда на трассе "Здоровье" никакого водоотведения не было. И сейчас нету. По причине ненужности. 
> Чтобы понятнее было - на пляжах и на полях этой системы тоже нету...


 А вот меня интересует. Под Кирпичным пер  непосредственно прямо посреди склона  в 2000 г. образовался родник со свойственной водно-болотным угодьям растительностью (т.е. постоянно действующий). 
Под  переулком Дунаева  тоже забил источник, чуть раньше.  И там и тут размывает склон. Добрые люди занимаются формированием "русла", чтобы пешеходную тропу не размывало сильно.  Чтобы не путать широкую общественность "фонтанами", которыми славилась Одесса прежде, укажу на высотную застройку прямо под которой и образовались интересующие нас водотоки. 
Вопрос. Какова ближайшая судьба элитных новостроек в Кирпичном пер. и пер. Дунаева? 


 Наблюдаю за софорами, растущими на этом поливе. Должна сказать - шикарные деревья.

----------


## Dema

> для особо одаренных:*еще не факт,что Трассу Здоровья будут застраивать*,в будущем чистота пляжа возле новостроев будет очевидна.поинтересуйтесь геологией на молдаванке,где когда-то тоже начинали строить впервые дома.


 Так уже застраивают. Снимите розовые очки (плиз).
Про геологию в Одесском регионе я знаю не понаслышке.

----------


## dioniciy

> В центре Манхеттена есть гигантский Central Park, где тысячи нью-йоркеров по воскресеньям жарят шашлыки, пьют вино, загорают и мусорят. И если бы какому-нибудь мэру пришла в голову светлая мысль "слегка подзастроить" парк, это была бы последняя его инициатива на посту мэра. А парк этот - в самом дорогом месте города, и соблазн велик.


 не надо застраивать наши парки,я за снос старых домов,стоянок и гаражей,но люди  любят свои родные полуразваленные дворики,вот и приходиться жертвовать и парками и прибрежными зонами.а теперь клюйте меня,если вам станет легче.все равно,что тут бы мы не говорили-слова,слова...

----------


## Ginger

> не надо застраивать наши парки,я за снос старых домов,стоянок и гаражей,но люди  любят свои родные полуразваленные дворики


 Ой, Скрытика на вас не хватает ))). Он бы вам рассказал, какие у нас нынче "старые дома" есть  :smileflag: ))
Вас что, зависть душит, что у многих тут присутствующих есть 
а)крепкий дом
б)гараж/стоянка
в)всё это в 5 минутах от приморского бульвара

----------


## sash17

> *sash17* - все ваши обоснования сводятся к банальному оправданию застройки склонов высотками. Скорее всего, в награду за ваши труды, вам даже не дадут там квартиры. И поскольку, скорее всего, вы еще и получаете за это зарплату, то ваша деятельность по обоснованию застройки склонов ...


 1. Я - против застройки "склонов".
Но я понимаю необходимость БЕРЕГОУКРЕПЛЕНИЯ, в первую очередь - в черте города. В том числе - путем застройки нижней береговой террасы.

Оно же так просто. Вы идете "на море" и ложитесь на песочек. Так этот песочек - "берегоукрепительное сооружение в виде ИСКУССТВЕННОГО пляжа". В комплексе с бонами, волнорезами, штольнями, подпорными стенами и проч.

2. Зарплату я получаю за свою работу. Которая вообще никак не связана ни с какой застройкой и, тем более, ни с какой рекламой. Обычная инженерная работа бывшего инженера-механика, автора более 80 изобретений.

3. Квартира мне - не нужна. Слава Богу - есть полдомика на Фонтане постройки 1936 г. - еще бабка покойная озаботилась. 

4. Застройку склонов я не обосновываю - не имею для этого необходимой квалификации в области градостроения. Я - эксперт в совсем других областях науки и техники. *Просто высказываю свое, инженера, мнение.*Отнюдь не считая его "истиной в последней инстанции". И - совершенно эту застройку не собираюсь оправдывать.
Поскольку, процветание моей родной Одессы не требует моего оправдания - это, по моему мнению, общее дело всех Одесситов. 

5. Да. Еще. Как это не покажется странным, я вообще не связан с политикой. Ни с какой, в т.ч. местной. Потому, что меня мало интересуют чужие мнения. А что по многим вопросам имею *свое личное мнение* - так, мне уже лет 30 многие говорят, что оно гораздо чаще верное, чем наоборот. 

Извините за длинность...

----------


## Ohhn

> И при этом показывают ужасный метр грязного песка, который и называется пляжем.И так везде.


 как, не весь песок отмыли $?  не порядок.

----------


## coder_ak

> как, не весь песок отмыли $?  не порядок.


 Сарказм неуместен. Там намыв песка не производился. И уже лет 5, как в Черноморке вообще пляжа не осталось.

----------


## coder_ak

> В центре Манхеттена есть гигантский Central Park, где тысячи нью-йоркеров по воскресеньям жарят шашлыки, пьют вино, загорают и мусорят. И если бы какому-нибудь мэру пришла в голову светлая мысль "слегка подзастроить" парк, это была бы последняя его инициатива на посту мэра. А парк этот - в самом дорогом месте города, и соблазн велик.


 Очень стало интересно про шашлык в Central Park. Почитал на официальном сайте. И вот какой там есть интересный документ(pdf)
В частности:



> • Do not litter. Deposit trash in waste containers.
> • Get a permit for commercial activity and amplified sound devices.
> • Do not barbecue.
> • Leave the Park by 1:00 am, closing time.
> • A permit is required to play group sports on the Great Lawn Oval
> and North Fields.
> • The Great Lawn Oval is designated for softball with a permit.
> • Youth soccer is only allowed on North Fields from mid-September
> through November, by permit only.
> ...


 Т.е. как то это всё не вяжется с ситуацией на склонах.

----------


## donich

> не надо застраивать наши парки,я за снос старых домов,стоянок и гаражей,но люди  любят свои родные полуразваленные дворики,вот и приходиться жертвовать и парками и прибрежными зонами.


 ИМХО, люди не в меньшей степени любят парки и прибрежные зоны.

----------


## sonatana

интересно, вот когда застроят все склоны, распродадут всю землю в городе, атрофируются последние остатки мозга у чиновников, отмоются все бабки из городской казны, морды вышестоящих заплывут жиром и они уедут заграницу, о чём вы все здесь будете писать?))))))) или тогда начнутся возмущения по поводу катаклизмов, которые нам приподносит природа)))))

----------


## sash17

Наступит 17-й год - усе национализирую большевики и все начнется сначала...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Застройка склонов - это и есть "застройка нижней террасы". Склоны - это единый комплекс всего, начиная от уреза воды и пляжей и до верхней кромки, до так и не созданного при СССР Нагорного бульвара.

----------


## Destin

А как вам такая новость:

"С Трассы здоровья уберут автомобили и мопеды.

Госавтоинспекция запретила движение автотранспорта по Трассе здоровья в Одессе в связи с началом курортного сезона.

Об этом сообщила сотрудник группы профилактической работы отдела Одесского областного управления Госавтоинспекции Алла Марченко, передает «Репортер». 

Соответствующее решение руководство городской Госавтоинспекции приняло 2 июня. 

В настоящее время вдоль Трассы здоровья начали действовать спецпосты дорожно-патрульной службы ГАИ. В распоряжении патрульных нарядов - эвакуаторы, которые будут убирать нарушителей с пешеходной трассы. 

Запрет на передвижение в курортной зоне касается также мотоциклов и мопедов. 

*Исключение сделано для транспорта, посещающего стройки и берегоукрепительные работы, ведущиеся на склонах парка Юбилейный. Его будут пропускать к местам строительства после строгой проверки документов.* "

http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/06/03/171738.html

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вместо мопедов будут исключительно бетономешалки!

----------


## Скрытик

Почти оффтоп - вчера у работника забрали машину на штрафплощадку  со спуска на Азарова. В 9 вечера - видать мешают бетономешалкам...

----------


## Destin

Зато сегодня днем на спуске Азарова стояло штук 10 автомобилей, наверху два гаишника и ни одного эвакуатора. Очень хотелось позвонить по указанному номеру :smileflag:

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Наступит 17-й год - усе национализирую большевики и все начнется сначала...


 А то ,,слуги народа,, ,дерибанящие и т.д. в т.ч. и склоны(парк Юбилейный), из меньшивиков...

----------


## job2001

> В центре Манхеттена есть гигантский Central Park, где тысячи нью-йоркеров по воскресеньям жарят шашлыки, пьют вино, загорают и мусорят. И если бы какому-нибудь мэру пришла в голову светлая мысль "слегка подзастроить" парк, это была бы последняя его инициатива на посту мэра. А парк этот - в самом дорогом месте города, и соблазн велик.


  темные люди, народ гор(С) им бы кучука с эдиком, ну и sash17 без проблем объяснил бы зачем в парке какой-нить цементный заводик

----------


## Скрытик

> Зато сегодня днем на спуске Азарова стояло штук 10 автомобилей, наверху два гаишника и ни одного эвакуатора. Очень хотелось позвонить по указанному номеру


 Можешь подсказать стоянку в радиусе ближайших 2х километров?  :smileflag:  Он не на пляж приезжал - а работать... Хотя это уже в тему про эвакуаторы.

----------


## Destin

Могу. Как раз на спуске слева есть роскошная VIP-парковка, наверное с подачи хозяев парковки и знаки установили :smileflag:

----------


## Billy

Может хватит некоторым расписываться за всех одесситов, опираясь на так называемый опрос в этой ветке.Вовсе этот форум не отображает желания основной массы людей.Пляжи стали лучше - это факт!Поспорите?Пусть отмывают деньги на стройке, пожалуйста, ни одно строительство не обходилось без этого.Но ведь реально много сделано!

----------


## Omega

> Может хватит некоторым расписываться за всех одесситов


 Могу это утверждение адресовать Вам же. Не нужно расписываться за всех, тем более, что большинство опросом свое слово сказало. Застройка склонов погубит прибрежную зону - ФАКТ!!!
Пляжи - это хорошо, но есть люди, которые на пляжах не околачиваются, но, тем не менее, вдоль моря гуляют, так что им теперь дома сидеть?

----------


## dioniciy

> Могу это утверждение адресовать Вам же. Не нужно расписываться за всех, тем более, что большинство опросом свое слово сказало. Застройка склонов погубит прибрежную зону - ФАКТ!!!
> Пляжи - это хорошо, но есть люди, которые на пляжах не околачиваются, но, тем не менее, вдоль моря гуляют, так что им теперь дома сидеть?


 надо было в колокола бить еще раньше,когда в одессе много лет назад стали первые этажи застраивать(не соблюдая нормативы не предусмотренные по проекту домов)под магазины и офисы,когда аркадию застроили клубами и кафе(уверенна вы там не раз одыхали).первозданный вид одессы,созданный веками,уже тогда потихоньку разрушали.за что боролись,на то и напоролись,если бы раньше вы зашевилились,то может кое-что можно было остановить,а теперь итог-застройки,это только начало

----------


## Скрытик

> надо было в колокола бить еще раньше,когда в одессе много лет назад стали первые этажи застраивать(не соблюдая нормативы не предусмотренные по проекту домов)под магазины и офисы,когда аркадию застроили клубами и кафе(уверенна вы там не раз одыхали).первозданный вид одессы,созданный веками,уже тогда потихоньку разрушали.за что боролись,на то и напоролись,если бы раньше вы зашевилились,то может кое-что можно было остановить,а теперь итог-застройки,это только начало


 Серьезно? 
А может посмотрите на фотографии старой Одессы где весь центр был торговым, могу дать линк? И уже в советские времена большинство "торгашей" было уничтожено а магазины строго нормированы. 
Это не оправдывает, конечно уродства типа ТЦ Европа и ему подобным, а тем более не оправдывает уничтожение склонов застройкой его бетонными монстрами. И какую угрозу Аркадии несут нынешние клубы и кафе, в отличие от Аркадийского дворца - объясните, может я тупой??? Да, судя по инсайдерской информации Аркадии в нынешнем виде не долго существовать - уже есть планы не менее масштабной застройки ее более "монументальными" сооружениями чем Ибица и Итака

----------


## Pumik

> Серьезно? 
> А может посмотрите на фотографии старой Одессы где весь центр был торговым, могу дать линк? И уже в советские времена большинство "торгашей" было уничтожено а магазины строго нормированы. 
> Это не оправдывает, конечно уродства типа ТЦ Европа и ему подобным, а тем более не оправдывает уничтожение склонов застройкой его бетонными монстрами. И какую угрозу Аркадии несут нынешние клубы и кафе, в отличие от Аркадийского дворца - объясните, может я тупой??? Да, судя по инсайдерской информации Аркадии в нынешнем виде не долго существовать - уже есть планы не менее масштабной застройки ее более "монументальными" сооружениями чем Ибица и Итака


 не могу добавить +, тоже самое хотела написать. 
2 dioniciy
Практически в  каждом доме, в центре на первом этаже было предусмотрено торговое помещение или помещение под какую то контору, сколько было книжных лавок, кондитерских и тд тп. 
В Аркадии есть ресторан Южная Пальмира, 1905 кажется года. Аркадия была изначально самым популярным местом отдыха в городе, вот можно почитать на досуге историю http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_0412012029.phtml?p_ident=ltext_0412012029.p_1612232320, может и старые дома полюбите, каждый дом-история.

----------


## Скрытик

> В Аркадии есть ресторан Южная Пальмира, 1905 кажется года. Аркадия была изначально самым популярным местом отдыха в городе, вот можно почитать на досуге историю http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_0412012029.phtml?p_ident=ltext_0412012029.p_1612232320, может и старые дома полюбите, каждый дом-история.


 А не раньше? К сожалению нет дат открыток:
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=146
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=145

----------


## Pumik

> А не раньше? К сожалению нет дат открыток:
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=146
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=145


 на вывеске указали год, но не очень хорошее качество фотки, может и 1895

----------


## Скрытик

Обсуждение застройки улиц продолжаем тут:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=72238

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Парк "Юбилейный там "скромно" не упоминается, вместо этого употребляется "...от парка Шевченко до Аркадии...". Но что показательно(!), он предлагает обозначить его границы "с учетом градостраительных обоснований и землеотводов". Вот такие у нас депутаты - радетели, мочить их надо...


 Ага. Смешно. 
Наверное также и Французский бульвар "потерялся" случайно  в решении исполкома "Про утримання зелених насаджень у місті Одесі"  http://www.odessa.ua/news/14681

----------


## Скрытик

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/10041044.html
О провале на Азарова.

----------


## Destin

> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/10041044.html
> О провале на Азарова.


 А ведь пока еще не началось серьезное строительство на склонах.
Может одумаются?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А ведь пока еще не началось серьезное строительство на склонах.
> Может одумаются?


 Отбрехались сегодня по тв с выездом на место, что никакой не оползень, а размыв из подтекающих коммуникаций. Резюме - надо было правильно дорогу строить. А спрашивать о том, как строить,  специалистов, а не футболистов

----------


## sash17

Дык была построена подпорная стенка без свайного поля - прямо на просадочном грунте - вот оно подмылось и поползло. Были бы сваи - удержали бы стену, та удержала бы грунт - кончилось бы дело обычной ямой (проседанием грунта ) с большой лужей в месте подтекания водопровода...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А ничего, что водопровод начал течь аккурат в то время, когда чуть ниже начали какую-то непонятную стройку?

----------


## sash17

> А ничего, что водопровод начал течь аккурат в то время, когда чуть ниже начали какую-то непонятную стройку?


 http://eho-ua.com/2008/05/26/v_odesse_menjajut_vodovod_u_trassy_zdorovja.html .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я, наверное, непонятно выражаюсь. На Трассе Здоровья - замена водопроводных труб, а возле стадиона над Трассой Здоровья - стройка без каких-либо реквизитов и информационного щита.

----------


## Ohhn

> А ведь пока еще не началось серьезное строительство на склонах.
> Может одумаются?


 угу, одумались бетонные головы: сказали ША, не строить пока утихнет шум... а это всего пока ~2% от всего уже раздерибаненого...
имхо, не будут же держать награбленное вечно. перепродадут раз-другой и начнут "честно" строится, по новому генацидному плану или без него...

----------


## Destin

"Одесский горисполком изучает предложение построить большой подземный паркинг в южных склонах под Приморским бульваром - от Думской площади до фуникулера. Об этом сообщил вице-мэр Михаил Кучук. 
Предполагается, что въезжать на стоянку можно будет с Приморской улицы. 
Сайт «Взгляд из Одессы» цитирует заместителя городского головы: «Машины в этом районе ставить негде. Подъезда к Приморскому бульвару нет, а там проводится множество мероприятий, там любят отдыхать люди. Поэтому нас заинтересовала идея». Вице-мэр пообещал, что в случае реализации проекта будут использоваться самые современные технологии: «Это Приморский бульвар, и любые «поползновения» почвы там очень опасны». 
М. Кучук добавил, что всю брусчатку на бульваре решено заменить шлифованным гранитом. Аллея также будет выложена гранитными плитами. 
Напомним, что завершить реконструкцию Приморского планируется ко Дню города, отмечаемому 2 сентября."

http://www.odesinform.net/index.php?news=3899&p=sin

----------


## Jorjic

> Я, наверное, непонятно выражаюсь. На Трассе Здоровья - замена водопроводных труб, а возле стадиона над Трассой Здоровья - стройка без каких-либо реквизитов и информационного щита.


 Ты выражаешься очень понятно, хотя и слишком интеллигентно. А вот "непонятные" стройки - это любимое занятие наших властей.

----------


## Kaizer Suze

> "Одесский горисполком изучает предложение построить большой подземный паркинг в южных склонах под Приморским бульваром - от Думской площади до фуникулера. Об этом сообщил вице-мэр Михаил Кучук. 
> Предполагается, что въезжать на стоянку можно будет с Приморской улицы. 
> Сайт «Взгляд из Одессы» цитирует заместителя городского головы: «Машины в этом районе ставить негде. Подъезда к Приморскому бульвару нет, а там проводится множество мероприятий, там любят отдыхать люди. Поэтому нас заинтересовала идея». Вице-мэр пообещал, что в случае реализации проекта будут использоваться самые современные технологии: «Это Приморский бульвар, и любые «поползновения» почвы там очень опасны». 
> М. Кучук добавил, что всю брусчатку на бульваре решено заменить шлифованным гранитом. Аллея также будет выложена гранитными плитами. 
> Напомним, что завершить реконструкцию Приморского планируется ко Дню города, отмечаемому 2 сентября."
> 
> http://www.odesinform.net/index.php?news=3899&p=sin


 Ну всё. Если этих идиотов никто не остановит, они всю Одессу обвалят в море.
Что касается шлифованного гранита, то на Тираспольской я его поднял и уронил на асфальт, и он раскололся. Это не шлифованный гранит, а пресованное в кооперативах Эдика собачье дерьмо.

----------


## Dema

> Ну всё. Если этих идиотов никто не остановит, они всю Одессу обвалят в море.
> Что касается шлифованного гранита, то на Тираспольской я его поднял и уронил на асфальт, и он раскололся. *Это не шлифованный гранит*, а пресованное в кооперативах Эдика собачье дерьмо.


 На Приморском таки гранит (лично видел).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Менее интеллигентно я могу выражаться не на этом форуме...

----------


## Alex. N

> "Одесский горисполком изучает....


 Да, наверное, только у  нас такое бывает  с одной стороны власти вешают лапшу  людям, что они только изучают возможность постройки, а с другой  еще 1,5 года назад было получено АПЗ на этот объект и если смежники не подведут,  то  рабочий проект будет сдан  в августе этого года (Проект делает одна из одесских  фирм в спешном порядке, так как неукладывается в сроки, из-за этих сроков мы и отказались). Кроме паркинга там запланировано общественное здание непонятного назначения

----------


## Destin

На территории 57 парков и скверов Одессы будет проведена инвентаризация зеленых насаждений:

http://www.odessa.ua/news/14833

А самый большой парк Одессы - парк "Юбилейный" как бы и не причем

----------


## Олег.Л

> На территории 57 парков и скверов Одессы будет проведена инвентаризация зеленых насаждений:
> 
> http://www.odessa.ua/news/14833
> 
> А самый большой парк Одессы - парк "Юбилейный" как бы и не причем


 --------
Так надо им подсказать,причем в  навязчивой форме,чтобы не забывали!

----------


## coder_ak

В свежем номере журнала Дом.ком интересное интервью с Владимиром Глазыриным. Онлайн почитать можно тут (pdf)




> Наверное,
> будет странно, если мы сегодня выйдем
> на улицы исторического центра в кри-
> нолинах и старинных одеждах. Не менее
> странно начать застраивать эти улицы
> домами архитектуры конца XVII — нача-
> ла XIX века. Первые архитекторы Одессы
> строили самые современные для своего
> времени здания, а Деволан заложил пла-
> ...

----------


## Буджак

И тем не менее, никто на Морской, Ясной, Азарова не строил домов выше трех этажей. Неужели дураки?

----------


## Dema

> И тем не менее, никто на Морской, Ясной, Азарова не строил домов выше трех этажей. Неужели дураки?


 В последних высказываниях Глазырина явно прослеживается "личный интерес". Вешает наукообразную лапшу.

----------


## Скрытик

> И тем не менее, никто на Морской, Ясной, Азарова не строил домов выше трех этажей. Неужели дураки?


 Та лохи были - такое бабло можно было закосить...

----------


## coder_ak

*Буджак*, когда не строили? в 19 веке?
Так слабо представляю зачем человеку 4-5 этажная дача.

----------


## Матрешка

> Та лохи были - такое бабло можно было закосить...


 Тогда бабло не косили - за Державу родели и о городе думали

----------


## Буджак

> Буджак, когда не строили? в 19 веке?
> Так слабо представляю зачем человеку 4-5 этажная дача.


 Ну почему? Домик на Сабанском (где кафе "Старт") 6 этажей, повыше современных 10-этажек будет, там потолки высоченные. Найдите такой на Морской, например... Там 2 этажа и не выше!

----------


## Ohhn

великий архитектор Глазырин пока не создал ничего подобного и навряд ли уже способен.
все снести и закатать в асфальт, обезличить Одессу, натыкать бетонных свечек вместо зеленых зон- "Великие Одесситы" млин

----------


## coder_ak

Как я понимаю великие критики одесского форума создавали шедевры.
Уровня туалета на дачном участке.

Про боязнь всего нового в этом интервью тоже есть.

*MOD - Неуважительное отношение к участникам форума*

----------


## Dema

> Ну почему? Домик на Сабанском (где кафе "Старт") 6 этажей, повыше современных 10-этажек будет, там потолки высоченные. Найдите такой на Морской, например... Там 2 этажа и не выше!


 На Ясной 10 - четыре этажа.

----------


## Буджак

Там этажи пониже... Серьезно, такое впечатление, что там люди понимали, что строить высокие дома там нельзя. Потому и стоЯт... Что-то дома типа на Сабанском или вроде аптеки Гаевского там не строили предки.

----------


## coder_ak

А на Черемушках тоже нельзя выше 5 этажей строить?

----------


## Dema

> А на Черемушках тоже нельзя выше 5 этажей строить?


 Там даже нужно. Но что-то не спешат туда лезть. (хрущевки давно свой срок годности отжили)
Но речь -то о склонах.

----------


## coder_ak

О том и речь, что не умели 100 лет назад строить так, как можно сейчас. А этажность отдельных домов не показатель. 
Представь себе снести 5и этажку - 200 квартир, как минимум, всем дать новое жильё. Тут частный сектор хотят подвинуть чуть чуть и то какие проблемы.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> великий архитектор Глазырин пока не создал ничего подобного и навряд ли уже способен.
> все снести и закатать в асфальт, обезличить Одессу, натыкать бетонных свечек вместо зеленых зон- "Великие Одесситы" млин


 Ну отчего же, мне кажется, его творение - цветочный магазин, примыкающий со стороны Преображенской к дому Папудовой

----------


## Dema

> Ну отчего же, мне кажется, его творение - цветочный магазин, примыкающий со стороны Преображенской к дому Папудовой


 В Одессе принято вписывать в состав авторов проектов чиновников-архитекторов. (легче проходятся согласования)

----------


## Pinky

"Киваловская" церковь и "Международный гуманитарный университет" на 5-й фонтана его работа

----------


## Dema

> "Киваловская" церковь и "Международный гуманитарный университет" на 5-й фонтана его работа


 Мурманова помните? Академик архитектуры. (аж стыдно произносить)

----------


## ardelita

> В свежем номере журнала Дом.ком интересное интервью с Владимиром Глазыриным. Онлайн почитать можно тут (pdf)


 А почему Европа, в т.ч. Прибалтика (я там часто бываю) так ревностно охраняют все постройки прошлых веков? Родители живут в Тарту в очень обычном домике, а во время ремонта фасада не разрешили стекла закрепить штапиками - только оконная замазка. Тем более нельзя установить пластиковые окна, кондиционеры.

----------


## coder_ak

А у нас не охраняют? Или на склонах есть постройки прошлого века?

----------


## Лысый0

> А у нас не охраняют? Или на склонах есть постройки прошлого века?


 Опять безаппеляционщик, скока можна? Гражданин, намедни Вы не смогли сориентироваться по домам на Дерибабущке, а сейчас хватает наглости говорить, что нет сооружений прошлого века на склоне. Хотите перечислю, как участник сооружения? МОлодежь наглеет!

----------


## coder_ak

По домам я не стал спорить, еще не успел проверить свою информацию.
Где же, где на склонах дома? Мне очень интересно.

----------


## Jorjic

> А у нас не охраняют? Или на склонах есть постройки прошлого века?


 Еще как охраняют! Как сказал Жванецкий: "Что охраняешь, то имеешь".
Да и вообще у нас нет мало-мальски приличных построек, так, наваляли какую-то самодеятельность из известняка. Давно пора все снести и вдарить стеклом и железобетоном по пережиткам прошлого.

----------


## Лысый0

> По домам я не стал спорить, еще не успел проверить свою информацию.
> Где же, где на склонах дома? Мне очень интересно.


 Так Вы определитесь, молодой человек, что Вас интересует - дома, сооружения или постройки. Или отмазать свои погоны? Ваша должность и департамент? Гюльчатай?

----------


## Лысый0

> Так Вы определитесь, молодой человек, что Вас интересует - дома, сооружения или постройки. Или отмазать свои погоны? Ваша должность и департамент? Гюльчатай?


 Я так понимаю, что у Вас трудности с определениями. Или с переводом с дермовы?

----------


## Pumik

> По домам я не стал спорить, еще не успел проверить свою информацию.
> Где же, где на склонах дома? Мне очень интересно.


 учитывая то, что электронные версии не устраивает как общепознавательная информация, почитайте маленькое издание Олега Губаря "Новые вопросы о Старой Одессе", поймете что где было построено, там даже есть целая глава посвященная постройке Бульварной лестницы. Что не понятно, что в группе риска исторические здания, которые на склоне. Или склоны Приморского бульвара-это не склоны? 
улица Черноморская это не склоны?

----------


## coder_ak

> Так Вы определитесь, молодой человек, что Вас интересует - дома, сооружения или постройки. Или отмазать свои погоны? Ваша должность и департамент? Гюльчатай?


 Дома, сооружения и постройки. Именно на склонах от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана.
А вот хамить на надо.

----------


## Лысый0

> Дома, сооружения и постройки. Именно на склонах от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана.
> А вот хамить на надо.


 Воспринимаю как хамство с Вашей стороны незнание предмета, который берётесь обсуждать - это наз. недалёкость.

*MOD - Переход на личности*

----------


## Скрытик

*Пока настоятельно прошу перестать переходить на личности!*

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кстати, выполнил ли Гурвиц один из пунктов своей предвыборной рпограммы - о введинии моратория на застройку приморских склонов? Кажется, пора выяснить это методом официального запроса и привлечь к ответу.

----------


## sash17

> выполнил ли Гурвиц один из пунктов своей предвыборной рпограммы - о введинии моратория на застройку приморских склонов?


 Программа Гурвица - http://www.gurvic.odessa.ua:81/programs.html . Не вижу в ней про упомянутый мораторий. Может быть, программа на сайте поддельная?
Где первоначальный текст программы Гурвица?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Несколько ранее тут выкладывали скан программы Гуврица, или блока "Наша Одесса", точно не помню...

А как насчыет этого пункта?



> Мы будем исходить из того, что Одесса - это курортный и рекреационный центр, а посему распродажа земель в приморской зоне будет остановлена, а пляжи снова станут бесплатными, так как они принадлежат всем одесситам;

----------


## dioniciy

> А почему Европа, в т.ч. Прибалтика (я там часто бываю) так ревностно охраняют все постройки прошлых веков? Родители живут в Тарту в очень обычном домике, а во время ремонта фасада не разрешили стекла закрепить штапиками - только оконная замазка. Тем более нельзя установить пластиковые окна, кондиционеры.


 ну,так ответьте-почему?и убедительно :smileflag: думаю,что кто выступает против ЛЮБЫХ застроек(не только склонов) не отказываются от кондиционеров и от современных окон.это все отрывки из обрывков.у каждого своя личная выгода в этой теме,поэтому принимает ту или иную позицию(и не надо слов о патриотизме,бить себя кулаками в грудь-мы сохранение исторического центра,одессу надо сохранить как она есть) :smileflag: повторю,наши предки использовали новые достижения(когда-то же они решили вместо пещер и скал построить первое подобие жилища) :smileflag:

----------


## Dema

> ну,так ответьте-почему?и убедительнодумаю,что кто выступает против ЛЮБЫХ застроек(не только склонов) не отказываются от кондиционеров и от современных окон.это все отрывки из обрывков.у каждого своя личная выгода в этой теме,поэтому принимает ту или иную позицию(и не надо слов о патриотизме,бить себя кулаками в грудь-мы сохранение исторического центра,одессу надо сохранить как она есть)повторю,наши предки использовали новые достижения(*когда-то же они решили вместо пещер и скал построить первое подобие жилища*)


 А сейчас, вместо уютной, красивой, душевной Одессы пытаются создать стеклянно-бетонные скалы и пещеры (я об историческом центре).

----------


## coder_ak

Я уже теряюсь в этом количестве топиков... Где то тут было про снос гостиницы на Дерибасовской, крики ужас, ужас. Прошелся там вчера, наверное у людей, что то с могзами, если перед тем, как сносить здание с него сбивают всю штукатурку.
Так может быть это именно реставрация? Только не такая, как было раньше - покрасили дешевой краской прямо поверх старой, которая после первого же дождя облезла и отчитались о реставрационных работах.

Заодно посмотрел внимательно на "Европу", которую тоже все так яростно не любят. Отличное здание, плавные переходы, остекление, выглядит, как что-то футуристичное, здание из будущего. 
Но народу надо завитушки и колонны, вот это будет считаться красиво.

----------


## Dema

> Я уже теряюсь в этом количестве топиков... Где то тут было про снос гостиницы на Дерибасовской, крики ужас, ужас. Прошелся там вчера, наверное у людей, что то с могзами, если перед тем, как сносить здание с него сбивают всю штукатурку.
> *Так может быть это именно реставрация*? Только не такая, как было раньше - покрасили дешевой краской прямо поверх старой, которая после первого же дождя облезла и отчитались о реставрационных работах.
> 
> .


 Скорее реконструкция. Надеюсь, что фасады воспроизведут без отсебятины.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я уже теряюсь в этом количестве топиков... Где то тут было про снос гостиницы на Дерибасовской, крики ужас, ужас. Прошелся там вчера, наверное у людей, что то с могзами, если перед тем, как сносить здание с него сбивают всю штукатурку.
> Так может быть это именно реставрация?


 Кодер - ты видел Московскую, ту в которой был Золотой ключик. Ее действительно реставрируют. А Спартак на фотографиях позавчерашних уже почти разрушен (это со стороны бывшей "книжки").
Вот ссылка:
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2777860&postcount=160

----------


## Dema

> Кодер - ты видел Московскую, ту в которой был Золотой ключик. Ее действительно реставрируют. *А Спартак на фотографиях позавчерашних уже почти разрушен* (это со стороны бывшей "книжки").
> Вот ссылка:
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2777860&postcount=160


 Очередная европоафина будет (похоже)?

----------


## dioniciy

> А сейчас, вместо уютной, красивой, душевной Одессы пытаются создать стеклянно-бетонные скалы и пещеры (я об историческом центре).


 это дело вкуса.кому-то нравятся старенькие дворики,2-3хэтажные сталинки с высочеными потолками,вездесущими соседями и т.д.но,а другим по душе панорамное остекление и современные тенденции в строительстве.тем более ОДЕССУ полностью не изменят

----------


## Dema

> это дело вкуса.кому-то нравятся старенькие дворики,2-3хэтажные сталинки с высочеными потолками,вездесущими соседями и т.д.*но,а другим по душе панорамное остекление и современные тенденции в строительстве*.тем более ОДЕССУ полностью не изменят


 Таирово и Поселок - вам туда! :smileflag:  Зачем-же центр трогать? (его можно любителям первого оставить)

----------


## coder_ak

> Кодер - ты видел Московскую, ту в которой был Золотой ключик. Ее действительно реставрируют. А Спартак на фотографиях позавчерашних уже почти разрушен (это со стороны бывшей "книжки").
> Вот ссылка:
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2777860&postcount=160


 Нет, я именно про вот это на фото. Хочешь проедься и посмотри сам. Да, разрушено, судя по всему то, то просто восстановлению не подлежит. Но остальная часть здания именно со снятой до ракушняка штукатуркой.

----------


## dioniciy

> Таирово и Поселок - вам туда! Зачем-же центр трогать? (его можно любителям первого оставить)


 зачем вам склоны трогать(у меня квартира недалеко от склонов)вы же в центре?я родилась в одессе и имею право высказать свое мнение,нравиться вам или нет.

----------


## Ohhn

> Как я понимаю великие критики одесского форума создавали шедевры. Уровня туалета на дачном участке.


 когда я буду публичным чиновником, и Одесситы будут платить мне зарплату, тогда и обсудим мои архитектурных реализаций на благо Одесситов и во благо сохранения лица исторического города.  :smileflag: 
..а пока молча курим и думаем что написать далее в оправдание украденного и отобранного

----------


## coder_ak

*Ohhn*, где имение, а где наводнение. 
Какой отношение чиновники горсовета имеют к архитектуре?
У вас есть доказательства воровства? Или это так, для красного словца.
Еще интересно послушать оправдание за отобранные дачи, дома, заводы и параходы советской властью, пришедшей в результате переворота.

----------


## Dema

> *зачем вам склоны трогать*(у меня квартира недалеко от склонов)вы же в центре?я родилась в одессе и имею право высказать свое мнение,нравиться вам или нет.


 Я против застройки склонов (неоднократно об этом писал).

----------


## Ginger

> Да, разрушено, судя по всему то, то просто восстановлению не подлежит.


 Судя по чему? Каркас здания был цел, ничего там не обваливалось и не нуждалось в восстановлении. Достаточно было грамотной реконструкции. И всё. 
На сколько я помню, Тарпану разрешили там добавить ещё пару этажей.

----------


## dioniciy

> когда я буду публичным чиновником, и Одесситы будут платить мне зарплату, тогда и обсудим мои архитектурных реализаций на благо Одесситов и во благо сохранения лица исторического города. 
> ..а пока молча курим и думаем что написать далее в оправдание украденного и отобранного


 вы им точно никогда не будете :smileflag: пока вы мечтаете о большом портфеле,склоны якобы хотят застроить,а исторический центр хотят видоизменить...не проспите

----------


## coder_ak

*Ginger*, вот вы откуда знаете, что был цел?

----------


## Ohhn

*coder_ak*  вот и оправдывайте, не отвлекайтесь от работы
*
dioniciy*, да мне оно и не надо)) это было к примеру,как обсуждения ВАШИХ архитектурных реализаций...когда ВЫ будете...

почему _якобы_.. да и исторический центр не хотят видоизменить- его УЖЕ меняют  вы вообще о чем?

----------


## coder_ak

*Ohhn*, если я начну не отвлекаться от работы, то к огромному "сожалению" всех присутствующих, писать сюда не смогу.

Вчера ехал в маршрутке и рассматривал дома. Пушкинская, Жуковского. Реально домов представляющих из себя какую то ценность в плане архитектуры, раз два и обчёлся. Всё в ужасном состоянии. 
Что интересно, чем интереснее дом в архитектурном плане (скорее всего под охраной государства), тем он в худшем состоянии. Как тут писалось, такой дом просто так не отремонтируешь, кучу документов надо. Вот и разваливается всё.

----------


## Ginger

> *Ginger*, вот вы откуда знаете, что был цел?


 По словам очень хорошего знакомого архитектора. Кстати, который когда искал себе квартиру, обойдя множество новостроев, начиная от парка Шевченко, купил в старом доме из ракушняка в центре, но подальше от склонов

----------


## Dema

> Судя по чему? Каркас здания был цел, ничего там не обваливалось и не нуждалось в восстановлении. Достаточно было грамотной реконструкции. И всё. 
> На сколько я помню, Тарпану разрешили там добавить ещё пару этажей.


 При реконструкциях старых зданий действует (неумолимо) правило "только тронь" (могло стоять и стоять).

----------


## casel

> *Ohhn*, если я начну не отвлекаться от работы, то к огромному "сожалению" всех присутствующих, писать сюда не смогу.
> 
> Вчера ехал в маршрутке и рассматривал дома. Пушкинская, Жуковского. Реально домов представляющих из себя какую то ценность в плане архитектуры, раз два и обчёлся. Всё в ужасном состоянии. 
> Что интересно, чем интереснее дом в архитектурном плане (скорее всего под охраной государства), тем он в худшем состоянии. Как тут писалось, такой дом просто так не отремонтируешь, кучу документов надо. Вот и разваливается всё.


 А ты уже являешся определителем исторической ценности? Про Пушкинскую особенно повеселило :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

*casel*, я высказываю своё личное мнение. Правилами форума это не запрещено.

----------


## casel

> *casel*, я высказываю своё личное мнение. Правилами форума это не запрещено.


 нет конечно, ну так и я всего навсего свое личное мнение по поводу твоего личного мнения высказал.

----------


## coder_ak

*casel*, а по теме есть, что сказать?

----------


## casel

> *casel*, а по теме есть, что сказать?


 По теме я уже давно высказался, а обсуждать то что на Пушкинской кому-то мало исторических памятников , Европа шедевр архитектурного искусства, а склоны надо застроить потому что место пропадает, я не собираюсь в виду несостоятельности (с моей скромной точки зрения) подобных заявлений.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Прошу прекратить оффтоп и переходы на личности.*

----------


## seredag

Журналисты Газеты по-одесски прогулялись по береговой линии http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/06/12/134633.html
интересно, что это за дом Гриневецкого? Неужели действительно забор уходит прямо в море???

----------


## JN

Еще публикация об одесских склонах:

http://derybanu.net/2008/06/14/noga-prezidenta-ne-stupala-na-odesskoe-poberezhe/#more-821

----------


## Toma

> По теме я уже давно высказался, а обсуждать то что на Пушкинской кому-то мало исторических памятников , Европа шедевр архитектурного искусства, а склоны надо застроить потому что место пропадает, я не собираюсь в виду несостоятельности (с моей скромной точки зрения) подобных заявлений.


 Не только с Вашей! Думаю,что большинство с этим мнением согласны.

----------


## seredag

> Еще публикация об одесских склонах:
> 
> http://derybanu.net/2008/06/14/noga-prezidenta-ne-stupala-na-odesskoe-poberezhe/#more-821


 Отличная статья!!! Такую бы напечатали в общедоступных газетах для одесситов далеких от интернетресурсов....

----------


## stranger1155

http://www.forbes.com/afxnewslimited/feeds/afx/2008/06/12/afx5108089.html

----------


## JN

> Отличная статья!!! Такую бы напечатали в общедоступных газетах для одесситов далеких от интернетресурсов....


 Прежде чем уйти в Интернет, эта статья отправилась в 4 бумажных издания. Ни от одного из них ответе не последовало, а статья таки хорошая, и Рухлин - журналист опытный, и в теме, как никто.

Интер снял ряд сюжетов о противодействии общественности противозаконным застройкам. Один из сюжетов был снят в Одессе, по строечке Рондина. Предположительно(не точно), показывать будут сегодня в "Подробностях недели".

----------


## Ginger

Судя по фоткам, счастливые владельцы вида на море на верхней кромке склона останутся без такового практически....интересно, им тоже пофиг?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

У меня такое впечатление, что склоны почти что всем пофиг - кроме немногих, желающих застройки и обладающих баблом, и противостоящих застройке.

----------


## Ginger

Я могу и ошибаться, но там ооочень прикроют так красиво заложенный в себестоимость метра панорамный вид. 
Да, забор возле России ярко раскрасили - маяк, море, голубое небо, Одесса - мой любимый город и всё такое...Жалкая свинская попытка отвлечь внимание от того, что ЗА ним

----------


## JN

Я думаю, что таким образом Рондин пытается избежать расписывание забора ругательными надписями, которые там время от времени появляются.  :smileflag: 
Да картиночки издевательские просто он заказал. Подумать только, человек уничтожил деревья, уничтожает пляж, и рисует дельфинчиков...

----------


## Ginger

> Я думаю, что таким образом Рондин пытается избежать расписывание забора ругательными надписями, которые там время от времени появляются.


 Художества в светлой гамме - голубая, белая..........испортить нефиг делать Очень органично будет смотреться между прочим.....

----------


## Toma

> http://www.forbes.com/afxnewslimited/feeds/afx/2008/06/12/afx5108089.html


 Тьфу..ну и уродство!
И правы вы ребята,что никому нет дела до склонов,как и до брусчатки не было...Пропадает любимый город..

----------


## coder_ak

> интересно, что это за дом Гриневецкого? Неужели действительно забор уходит прямо в море???


 Там, ЕМНИП, станция геоло или геогра или гидрометео.. в общем от какого то института. Насчёт дачи первый раз слышу, да и нет там никаких особых строений.


Вот этот пляж.

----------


## job2001

> Там, ЕМНИП, станция геоло или геогра или гидрометео.. в общем от какого то института. Насчёт дачи первый раз слышу, да и нет там никаких особых строений.
> 
> 
> Вот этот пляж.


 станция там давно была, а лет 10 назад там землю кто то еще прихватил и забор таки поставил, не знаю Гриневецкий или нет, но не станция - точно. Я просто помню удивление когда весной увидел ниоткуда взявшийся забор

----------


## coder_ak

*job2001*, со стороны Аркадии там даже табличка есть. Если не забуду сфоткаю, как выберусь покататься.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Гидробиологическая станция Одесского университета. Недавно отмечали сто лет со дня основания. Прямо под старым ботсадом

----------


## Destin

Сегодня на спуске из переулка Азарова слева, где строят подпорную стенку, укладывали силовой электрический кабель. Видать готовятся к стройке, что огорожена забором...

----------


## Jorjic

> Там, ЕМНИП, станция геоло или геогра или гидрометео.. в общем от какого то института. Насчёт дачи первый раз слышу, да и нет там никаких особых строений.


 Вот фото из публикации http://derybanu.net/2008/06/14/noga-prezidenta-ne-stupala-na-odesskoe-poberezhe/#more-821
Вы не знаете, что находится за скалой на дальнем плане этого фото? Я не утверждаю, что это дача Гриневецкого, но что это чье-то частное владение - это точно. И если Вы там часто бываете, то не знать этого не можете. Зачем стрелки переводить?

----------


## Ohhn

> Вот фото из публикации http://derybanu.net/2008/06/14/noga-prezidenta-ne-stupala-na-odesskoe-poberezhe/#more-821
> Вы не знаете, что находится за скалой на дальнем плане этого фото? Я не утверждаю, что это дача Гриневецкого, но что это чье-то частное владение - это точно. И если Вы там часто бываете, то не знать этого не можете. Зачем стрелки переводить?


 то ли это, то ли подобное там рядом -Пидрахуевское 99,9%

----------


## coder_ak

> Гидробиологическая станция Одесского университета. Недавно отмечали сто лет со дня основания. Прямо под старым ботсадом


 О, точно, а то такое выговорить язык не поворачивается. )

*Jorjic*, почему вдруг точно частное владение? Сомневаетесь, карты в руки - в соответствующие организации подавать запросы.

----------


## Ohhn

кодер, там одна была "станция" -владение частного ВУЗа имени Серёги Пидрахуя.
И возможно, на том месте и хотели замок Гарри Поцера...

----------


## coder_ak

*Ohhn*, может всё таки географию склонов, за которые так ратуете, изучите? Кивалов на 8-й Фонтана, там же и домик для студентов хотят построить.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, почему вдруг точно частное владение? Сомневаетесь, карты в руки - в соответствующие организации подавать запросы.


 Если Вы уверены, что не частное - скажите какой организации это принадлежит. Судя по всему, Вы гораздо ближе к тем, кто это знает. 
Просто когда участок открытого пляжа вдруг, без объявления войны, обносят забором, пускают сторожевых собак и ставят охрану, а потом еще начинают строить "хатынки" - любой здравомыслящий человек может сделать только один вывод.

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, воистину "не верь глазам своим", если висит табличка Гидробиологическая станция Одесского университета, то почему надо считать, что там что то не так?
А если есть сомнения по поводу моей работы, то могу в гости пригласить и показать.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, воистину "не верь глазам своим", если висит табличка Гидробиологическая станция Одесского университета, то почему надо считать, что там что то не так?
> А если есть сомнения по поводу моей работы, то могу в гости пригласить и показать.


 Посмотрите внимательно на фото. Это место к гидробиологической станции никакого отношения не имеет. Это закрытая бухточка между Дельфином и сан.Чкалова. Раньше это был пляж (а чуть дальше катерный ангар) серетаря обкома. Потом это стал открытый пляж общего пользования, наверное самй живописный на этом отрезке побережья, так как при обустройстве склонов это было единственное место, где скалы остались нетронутыми. Года три-четыре назад (может, больше) появился забор, охрана и собаки.
Чтобы долго не искать - вот скала и забор, за которыми находится эта самая бухта

Я в этой бухте, которая на фото, купаюсь уже, чтобы не соврать, лет 30. Да и сохранилась она, в основном, благодаря большевикам - она была буферной зоной между их владениями и общественным пляжем Дельфин. Думаю, что ей уже недолго жить осталось. Или европеизируют на благо народа, или приватизируют на благо народа. Хрен редьки не слаще.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все вышеописанное принадлежит пограничникам.

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, подавайте запрос в соответствующие органы, почему там забор и собаки.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, подавайте запрос в соответствующие органы, почему там забор и собаки.


 Спасибо за совет. Забор уберут? Или собак?

----------


## Jorjic

> Все вышеописанное принадлежит пограничникам.


 С чего вдруг там погранцы образовались? У них же застава в районе собачьего пляжа. Да и построен там деревянный домик явно не пограничного назначения.

----------


## JN

То, о чем пишет Jorjic, к погранцам отношения не имеет. Это другое место.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Посмотрите внимательно на фото. Это место к гидробиологической станции никакого отношения не имеет. Это закрытая бухточка между Дельфином и сан.Чкалова. Раньше это был пляж (а чуть дальше катерный ангар) серетаря обкома. Потом это стал открытый пляж общего пользования, наверное самй живописный на этом отрезке побережья, так как при обустройстве склонов это было единственное место, где скалы остались нетронутыми. Года три-четыре назад (может, больше) появился забор, охрана и собаки.
> Чтобы долго не искать - вот скала и забор, за которыми находится эта самая бухта
> 
> Я в этой бухте, которая на фото, купаюсь уже, чтобы не соврать, лет 30. Да и сохранилась она, в основном, благодаря большевикам - она была буферной зоной между их владениями и общественным пляжем Дельфин. Думаю, что ей уже недолго жить осталось. Или европеизируют на благо народа, или приватизируют на благо народа. Хрен редьки не слаще.


 Не могу удержаться. Из семейного архива 1980 г.  :smileflag: . Автор широко известен в узких кругах одесских гидробиологов  :smileflag: 

*Пляж закрытый от народа*

Пляж закрытый от народа,
Здесь не тронута природа.
На соседнем - шум и страсть, 
Негде яблоку упасть.
Как-то видит мальчик Боря
Щель огромную в заборе:
За забором кто-то ходит 
И на море тень наводит.
Мальчик Боря громко плачет 
И скорее к папе скачет,
Громким голосом орет:
"Папа, в море бегемот!"
Папа сдела строгий вид,
а потом и говорит:
"Перепутал ты, как водится,
Бегемот у нас не водится.
Но фигура мне знакома,
Это дядя из обкома.

----------


## Олег.Л

Ter-Petrosyan -))
------------
Дядя-бегемот из обкома просто малчик  по сравнению с сегодняшними гиенами, пожирателями не только падали,но и всего остального,Гореть им в аду.....

----------


## Сан Саныч

> Ter-Petrosyan -))
> ------------
> Дядя-бегемот из обкома просто малчик  по сравнению с сегодняшними гиенами, пожирателями не только падали,но и всего остального,Гореть им в аду.....


 Гурветь им в аду.

----------


## Alex R.

> Гурветь им в аду.


 А ещё лучше, гурвободелеть.

----------


## Viktoz

> Посмотрите внимательно на фото. Это место к гидробиологической станции никакого отношения не имеет.  Раньше это был пляж (а чуть дальше катерный ангар) серетаря обкома. Потом это стал открытый пляж общего пользования, наверное самй живописный на этом отрезке побережья, так как при обустройстве склонов это было единственное место, где скалы остались нетронутыми. Года три-четыре назад (может, больше) появился забор, охрана и собаки.


 Лет 10-12 назад в этой бухте был нудистский пляж, уже тогда он был отделен  со стороны Дельфина забором с небольшим проходом. Потом нудистов оттуда выгнали и с тех пор  туда простых смертных не пускают. Сверху со скалы тоже обнесли забором. Собак не видел, но люди в форме там присутствуют.

----------


## Ohhn

> Кивалов на 8-й Фонтана, там же и домик для студентов хотят построить.


 ...у него несколько "объектов/станций".

----------


## verda

[QUOTE=Ter-Petrosyan;2823223]Не могу удержаться. Из семейного архива 1980 г.  :smileflag: . Автор широко известен в узких кругах одесских гидробиологов  :smileflag: 

Кто же автор? Не помню, кто из наших гидробиологов пишет стихи... ответьте, плиз.

----------


## JN

А может они от Вас скрывали? :smileflag:

----------


## seredag

http://vlasti.net/news/13249  Зять Тимошенко избил двух беркутовцев, которые не разрешили проехать ему по Трассе Здоровья на байке. И Кучук прибежал и Убирия. На ТЗ мол транспорту низзя  :smileflag: . Можно только бетономешалкам, грузовикам и кранам в виде исключения :smileflag:

----------


## sash17

> Зять Тимошенко избил двух беркутовцев...


 "Здесь постоянно дежурит наряд из 2-3 бойцов внутренних войск...
Как говорят очевидцы, двое ребят из внутренних войск получили травмы, у них синяки на теле."

Что-то верится с трудом, чтобы 1 Шон Карр  "избил двух беркутовцев" ))). Ежели ето, на самом деле так, - таким, с позволения сказать "бойцам" - не место во внутренних войсках ))).

----------


## Pinky

> "Здесь постоянно дежурит наряд из 2-3 бойцов внутренних войск...
> Как говорят очевидцы, двое ребят из внутренних войск получили травмы, у них синяки на теле."
> 
> Что-то верится с трудом, чтобы 1 Шон Карр  "избил двух беркутовцев" ))). Ежели ето, на самом деле так, - таким, с позволения сказать "бойцам" - не место во внутренних войсках ))).


 Если-бы бойцы отделали-бы зятя премьера, они-бы точно в войсках не остались, а так, может внеочередное звание получат  
Может он морально давил, кричал, "Та я щас теще позвоню, она все разрулит!

----------


## Kozachello

> ...Зять Тимошенко избил двух беркутовцев, которые не разрешили проехать ему по Трассе Здоровья на байке. И Кучук прибежал и Убирия....


  Каждый город заслуживает СВОЕЙ власти...
Пока в 90-х молчали, в 20... уж и сказать власям нечего!
"Забили" они на "громаду"!

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Если-бы бойцы отделали-бы зятя премьера, они-бы точно в войсках не остались, а так, может внеочередное звание получат  
> Может он морально давил, кричал, "Та я щас теще позвоню, она все разрулит!


 YНе будет Шон кричать то, о чём ьы говоришь. И он и Женя - нормальные и гостепреимные ребята! И Шон старается раскрутить свою группу DVS без денег влиятельной тёщи! Хотя, конечно прикрытие от больших неприятностей им гарантировано.

----------


## seredag

http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/06/23/120624.html

Привет всем, скажите пожалуйста кто-то здесь знает этих людей?
Кто-то будет поддерживать их акцию по уборке склонов в следующие выходные или это все показуха???
Может пойти их мороженое скушать??? :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Организаторы акции больше известны как о-очень тоталитарного уклона церковь, может быть даже секта.

----------


## coder_ak

И это мешает помочь людям в уборке грязи?

----------


## Jorjic

> И это мешает помочь людям в уборке грязи?


 Знаете такое выражение: я с ним рядом ... не сяду?
Действие, обозначенное ... очень нужное и полезное. И все-таки иногда что-то мешает.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Знаете такое выражение: я с ним рядом ... не сяду?
> Действие, обозначенное ... очень нужное и полезное. И все-таки иногда что-то мешает.


 Согласен. Мне кажется, ШО это показуха! И субботник устраивается не искренне, а ради рекламы. К гадалке не ходи!

----------


## coder_ak

не ходите с ними вместе, убирайте себе в сторонке. так что бы не для показухи, а для чистоты. тех самых склонов, за которые все радеют.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> не ходите с ними вместе, убирайте себе в сторонке. так что бы не для показухи, а для чистоты. тех самых склонов, за которые все радеют.


 А вот тут я согласен на все сто! Когда прав - тогда прав! Шо тут скажешь?

----------


## Jorjic

> не ходите с ними вместе, убирайте себе в сторонке. так что бы не для показухи, а для чистоты. тех самых склонов, за которые все радеют.


 Так я и так убираю на своем пляже по мере сил.

----------


## Kozachello

> Так я и так убираю на своем пляже по мере сил.


  На 10й есть моцная бабулька лет ДО 60, каждый день на пляже и детскими грабельками "чистит" песочек...
Как-то, в порыве проговорилась, что за сезон до 10 побрякушек там находит, не считая купюр и часов...

----------


## dioniciy

> Так я и так убираю на своем пляже по мере сил.


 мне нравится-"НА СВОЕМ" :smileflag: своя рубашка ближе к телу?

----------


## Jorjic

> мне нравится-"НА СВОЕМ"своя рубашка ближе к телу?


 Да, Вы угадали. Вас сильно волнует застройка склонов, скажем, в Херсоне (если они там есть)? А здесь мы это заинтересованно обсуждаем - рубашка-то своя.
В квартире я тоже убираю - в своей. Думаю, что Вы не придете, даже на субботнике, убирать в моей. И я не буду Вас в этом упрекать.
Если каждый уберет в СВОЕЙ квартире, в СВОЕМ дворе, на СВОЕМ пляже, в СВОЕМ любимом уголке в парке, то как раз тогда все и будет в порядке.
Пляж этот, кстати, такой же мой, как и Ваш и всех других, кто захочет там отдыхать.

----------


## dioniciy

> Да, Вы угадали. Вас сильно волнует застройка склонов, скажем, в Херсоне (если они там есть)? А здесь мы это заинтересованно обсуждаем - рубашка-то своя.
> В квартире я тоже убираю - в своей. Думаю, что Вы не придете, даже на субботнике, убирать в моей. И я не буду Вас в этом упрекать.
> Если каждый уберет в СВОЕЙ квартире, в СВОЕМ дворе, на СВОЕМ пляже, в СВОЕМ любимом уголке в парке, то как раз тогда все и будет в порядке.
> Пляж этот, кстати, такой же мой, как и Ваш и всех других, кто захочет там отдыхать.


 ваш ход мыслей сводится к ВАШИМ склонам и к ВАШЕМУ центру города :smileflag: а если какие-то движения плохие происходят на поскоте или таирова,вам(уверенна)по барабану.помню,на таирова была улица Димитрова и памятник был на аллейке-все снесли и макдональдс построили.люди были очень недовольны(те,которые там жили чего только не делали)а как только центр тронули,и темку создали здесь с опросом и митинги устраивют периодически...каждый за себя

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, что значит убираете? Целенаправленно приходите и убираете мусор или просто за собой?

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, что значит убираете? Целенаправленно приходите и убираете мусор или просто за собой?


 Просто, когда там бываю, часть мусора (естественно, не весь) собираю и выношу к баку. А от меня лично как-то мусора не происходит.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> "Здесь постоянно дежурит наряд из 2-3 бойцов внутренних войск...
> Как говорят очевидцы, двое ребят из внутренних войск получили травмы, у них синяки на теле."
> 
> Что-то верится с трудом, чтобы 1 Шон Карр  "избил двух беркутовцев" ))). Ежели ето, на самом деле так, - таким, с позволения сказать "бойцам" - не место во внутренних войсках ))).


 БМБР "Беркут" никакого отношения к внутренним войскам не имеет. Это чисто милицейское подразделение.

В серьез юлькин зять набить аж двоих беркутовцев, конечно, не смог бы.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Просто, когда там бываю, часть мусора (естественно, не весь) собираю и выношу к баку. А от меня лично как-то мусора не происходит.


 А от нормальных людей вообще мусор как-то не происходит. Он образуется от быков, свиней и козлов, коих, увы, слишком много в нашем славном городе.

----------


## Kozachello

> ...В серьез юлькин зять набить аж двоих беркутовцев, конечно, не смог бы.


  Может, они в поддавки сыграли? А может и ЕГО-таки хорошо набуцкали?

----------


## sash17

"... запись из мобильного показали по одесскому телеканалу АТВ. На нем Шон сидит, прикованный наручниками к шлагбауму. Ролик за $100 тыс. пытались купить столичные каналы. Однако гендиректор АТВ Игорь Димитриев отказался продавать его и заявил, что больше этот сюжет не будут показывать..."

----------


## Скрытик

> "... запись из мобильного показали по одесскому телеканалу АТВ. На нем Шон сидит, прикованный наручниками к шлагбауму. Ролик за $100 тыс. пытались купить столичные каналы. Однако гендиректор АТВ Игорь Димитриев отказался продавать его и заявил, что больше этот сюжет не будут показывать..."


 100К? Идиоты - думаю что АТВ получило несколько лимонов что бы этот ролик не появился  :smileflag:  Или Марков индульгенцию получил - посмотрим что сейчас будет делаться. Кстати, абсолютно зря - каналы АТВ мониторятся постоянно и запись скорее всего появится в рунете очень скоро...

----------


## coder_ak

Что-ж адрес замазали уже. ул. Анны *Ахметовой* это было супер

----------


## JN

> ваш ход мыслей сводится к ВАШИМ склонам и к ВАШЕМУ центру городаа если какие-то движения плохие происходят на поскоте или таирова,вам(уверенна)по барабану.помню,на таирова была улица Димитрова и памятник был на аллейке-все снесли и макдональдс построили.люди были очень недовольны(те,которые там жили чего только не делали)а как только центр тронули,и темку создали здесь с опросом и митинги устраивют периодически...каждый за себя


 Т.к. ход мыслей в Вашем сообщении невыделим, то я привел его полностью. Хоть я и не Jojic, но отвечу. Мне, конечно, не все равно, и я, равно как и многие одесситы, выходим поддерживать тех, кто сам себя готов защищать. А если Вы, как и многие остальные, думаете, что за вас порадеют без вашего участия, то и живите в этом во всем. Сами то хоть что-то сделали?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Про инцидент с Тимошенко поговорили и хватит.*

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Jorjic*, воистину "не верь глазам своим", если висит табличка Гидробиологическая станция Одесского университета, то почему надо считать, что там что то не так?
> А если есть сомнения по поводу моей работы, то могу в гости пригласить и показать.


 На Думскую, 1?

----------


## Безам

Зам Гурвица Татьяна Фидирко стала журналистом?  Ее опус об одесских парках в гурвицкой газете "Одесский вестник". Но о "Юбилейном" ни слова... 

*"...парки — имени Т.Г. Шевченко, имени М. Горького, имени Ленинского комсомола и Дюковский сад, сохранив статус парков культуры и отдыха, на наш взгляд, должны быть переданы на конкурсной основе частным лицам"*

http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/stats/3628/

----------


## Viktoz

> Зам Гурвица Татьяна Фидирко :
> *"...парки — имени Т.Г. Шевченко, имени М. Горького, имени Ленинского комсомола и Дюковский сад, сохранив статус парков культуры и отдыха, на наш взгляд, должны быть переданы на конкурсной основе частным лицам"*


 Что тут можно сказать -  склоны продали, побережье распродано, пляжи раздали - пора и за парки взяться.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Зам Гурвица Татьяна Фидирко стала журналистом?  Ее опус об одесских парках в гурвицкой газете "Одесский вестник". Но о "Юбилейном" ни слова... 
> 
> *"...парки — имени Т.Г. Шевченко, имени М. Горького, имени Ленинского комсомола и Дюковский сад, сохранив статус парков культуры и отдыха, на наш взгляд, должны быть переданы на конкурсной основе частным лицам"*
> 
> http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/stats/3628/


 А усе продать и за бугор тикать.
А мы, други станем жителями совершенно чужого и недоброго к нам города.

----------


## Безам

А парк Преображенский, который ФИдирко хочет закатать в мемориал, это где? Скоро все закатают, и воздух начнут продавать...

----------


## Jorjic

> А парк Преображенский, который ФИдирко хочет закатать в мемориал, это где? Скоро все закатают, и воздух начнут продавать...


 Это бывшее кладбище, а потом бывший парк Ильича, возле Привоза на Преображенской.

----------


## Alex R.

Ещё Парк Победы не указан, самый красивый парк Одессы. Понятно, такая большая территория на пр.Шевченко, почти в Аркадии простаивает без дела, когда столько высоток можно понастроить.

----------


## guzja

> Это бывшее кладбище, а потом бывший парк Ильича, возле Привоза на Преображенской.


 Почему же бывшее,ведь останки так и лежат под землёй,никто их не переносил,я помню в детстве трубы там прокладывали,так сплошняком в земле кости,черепа с волосами,причём этажей в пять-шесть,штабелями лежат наши предки,кстати известные люди там похоронены,вроде Вера Холодная и ещё,сейчас не вспомню.А люди и не знают,что по костям ходят,на каруселях катаются.Кощунство и только.

----------


## seredag

Попала на заметку: мерия будет выращивать мидии у побережья в 2009 году http://www.unian.net/ukr/news/news-258800.html

----------


## seredag

И даже оштрафовала голландцев за уничтожение микроорганизмов и всей прочей живности  :smileflag: 
Стараются как!!! А стали бы оправдываться и штрафовать , если бы общественность города постоянно не шпыняла их? А почему оштрафовали только сейчас? http://www.reporter.com.ua/cgi-bin/view_material.pl?mt_id=33336

----------


## Jorjic

> Почему же бывшее,ведь останки так и лежат под землёй, никто их не переносил...


 Да, и мои предки там где-то лежат...
А название - так как-то принято. Вот и еврейское - тоже бывшее, хотя никаких перезахоронений не было.

----------


## verda

> И даже оштрафовала голландцев за уничтожение микроорганизмов и всей прочей живности 
> Стараются как!!! А стали бы оправдываться и штрафовать , если бы общественность города постоянно не шпыняла их? А почему оштрафовали только сейчас? http://www.reporter.com.ua/cgi-bin/view_material.pl?mt_id=33336


 Не волнуйтесь, деньги пошли не нам, а в общегосударственную копилку. Одесса из них не получила ни копейки

----------


## Jorjic

> И даже оштрафовала голландцев за уничтожение микроорганизмов и всей прочей живности 
> Стараются как!!! А стали бы оправдываться и штрафовать , если бы общественность города постоянно не шпыняла их? А почему оштрафовали только сейчас? http://www.reporter.com.ua/cgi-bin/view_material.pl?mt_id=33336


 А при чем тут вообще голланды? Им заплатили бабки, и они честно намыли песок, где им сказали. По-моему, штрафовать надо было совсем других - тех, кто это заказал.

----------


## sash17

> А при чем тут вообще голланды? Им заплатили бабки, и они честно намыли песок, где им сказали. По-моему, штрафовать надо было совсем других - тех, кто это заказал.


 А вот по моему  мнению и по  Закону штрафовать нужно ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЯ хозяйственного заказа. Поскольку он ОБЯЗАН либо отказаться от исполнения незаконного заказа либо возместить вред, причиненный исполнением.

Прямая аналогия.
Если Вам, условно, закажут "Снести здание горсовета" и оплатят аванс за снос - Вы что - побежите за бульдозером?
Или, сперва, все-таки, поинтересуетесь наличием ПОЛНОГО комплекта разрешительных документов, в т.ч. природоохранных? 

Голландцы "прогавили" - голландцы заплатили. Тем более, что сумма штрафа была предусмотрена сметой расходов на стадии заключения договора еще летом 2007 г. ...

----------


## casel

> А вот по моему  мнению и по  Закону штрафовать нужно ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЯ хозяйственного заказа. Поскольку он ОБЯЗАН либо отказаться от исполнения незаконного заказа либо возместить вред, причиненный исполнением.
> .


 Ну да, а заказчик получается при этом белый и пушистый, действительно откуда было знать горсовету что для проведения подобных работ надо еще и разрешение иметь какие-то.

----------


## sash17

Чувствуется некоторое непонимание понятия "разумный риск хозяйственной деятельности". 

Ежели бы делать "все по порядку" (дожидаться экологических исследований, экспертиз и разрешений) - этой зимой штормами смыло бы пол-Аркадии, а летом не было бы пляжей по всей городской части побережья.
Т.е. вред от непроведения аварийного берегоукрепления намывкой пляжей осенью 2007 г. был бы гораздо большим, чем нынешний.

----------


## Jorjic

> Голландцы "прогавили" - голландцы заплатили. Тем более, что сумма штрафа была *предусмотрена сметой расходов* на стадии заключения договора еще летом 2007 г. ...


 Это что ли откат называется? Кто заплатил-то в итоге и кому?
По Вашему получается, что исполнитель должен проверять законность, правомерность и вообще все последствия выполнения заказа, а заказчик только получать с него штраф? Это уже что-то запредельное.

----------


## Jorjic

> Чувствуется некоторое непонимание понятия "*разумный* риск хозяйственной деятельности". 
> Ежели бы делать "все по порядку" (дожидаться экологических исследований, экспертиз и разрешений) - этой зимой штормами смыло бы пол-Аркадии, а летом не было бы пляжей.
> Т.е. вред от непроведения аварийного берегоукрепления намывкой пляжей осенью 2007 г. был бы гораздо большим, чем нынешний.


 Да, непонимание очевидное. Берег простоял более 30 лет, вред от намывки был очевиден даже ребенку (аналогичные проблемы возникли и бурно обсуждались еще при прошлой намывке). И вот именно этой зимой водночасье берег был бы сметен морем с катастрофическими последствиями, ждать нельзя было ни одного дня. 
Кстати, возможный вред от ненамывки, судя по Вашим словам, оценивался. Так почему же было не оценить параллельно и ущерб от намывки? 
Хотите столь же абсурдный пример? Строительная организация сносит половину зданий в центре города, потом платит штраф и все это объясняется "разумным риском хозяйственной деятельности" - ведь все это в любой момент могло рухнуть и привести к человеческим жертвам.
Вообще этот понятие - золотое дно для коррупционеров.

----------


## sash17

> получается, что исполнитель должен проверять законность, правомерность и вообще все последствия выполнения заказа ...? Это уже что-то запредельное.


 Ничего подобного.
Даже уставом караульной службы предусмотрена ОБЯЗАННОСТЬ караульного НЕ ИСПОЛНЯТЬ заведомо незаконный приказ командира, т.е. ПРОВЕРЯТЬ законность приказа. 

Аналогично, любой подрядчик ОБЯЗАН проверять ВСЕ, что касается выполнения подрядной работы. Все аспекты, без исключений. Если он этого не делает, то это либо дурак, либо жулик, либо ошибся.

Я занимаюсь хозяйственной деятельностью, в т.ч. подрядной, больше 30 лет...

----------


## casel

> Чувствуется некоторое непонимание понятия "разумный риск хозяйственной деятельности". 
> 
> Ежели бы делать "все по порядку" (дожидаться экологических исследований, экспертиз и разрешений) - этой зимой штормами смыло бы пол-Аркадии, а летом не было бы пляжей по всей городской части побережья.
> Т.е. вред от непроведения аварийного берегоукрепления намывкой пляжей осенью 2007 г. был бы гораздо большим, чем нынешний.


 То есть этими словами вы подтверждаете что заказчик ЗАРАНЕЕ знал о вреде который принесет намывка? За что же тогда оштрафовали подрядчика?

----------


## Jorjic

> ... любой подрядчик ОБЯЗАН проверять ВСЕ, что касается выполнения подрядной работы. Все аспекты, без исключений. Если он этого не делает, то это либо дурак, либо жулик, либо ошибся.
> Я занимаюсь хозяйственной деятельностью, в т.ч. подрядной, больше 30 лет...


 Вы знаете, это мне напоминает правила техники безопасности. Если их выпонять, "все без исключения", то работать невозможно. Есть даже такой термин - итальянская забастовка. Так что, скорее всего, все подрядчики попадают в три перечисленные Вами категории. Естественно, все оказываются в третьей и, ничтоже сумняшеся, платят заранее предусмотренный штраф. 
Больше всего меня умиляет, что на голубом глазу ответственным признается тот, кто приказ исполнил, а тот, кто отдавал "заведомо незаконный" приказ его же и судит. А потом мы чему-то удивляемся.

----------


## sash17

> То есть этими словами вы подтверждаете что заказчик ЗАРАНЕЕ знал о вреде который принесет намывка? За что же тогда оштрафовали подрядчика?


 Заказчик *был обязан предполагать* возможность причинения вреда. Был *обязан заказать исследовательскую работу*. И много чего еще "обязан". 

А *другие подрядчики*  еще 2 года назад были должны выдать новый проект берегоукрепления. Но - не выдали. И т.д.

Побудете в шкуре Заказчика, Подрядчика, или просто Инвестора пару лет - наступит понимание, что это за работа ))).
------------

Пример дам из Закона. 
Предпринимательская деятельность - это деятельность, которая *на свой риск* направлена на извлечение прибыли...

----------


## sash17

Jorjic - верно.
Только это касается не только "правил техники безопасности", а хозяйственной деятельности в целом.

----------


## Jorjic

> Заказчик *был обязан предполагать* возможность причинения вреда. Был *обязан заказать исследовательскую работу*. И много чего еще "обязан". 
> А *другие подрядчики*  еще 2 года назад были должны выдать новый проект берегоукрепления. Но - не выдали. И т.д.
> Побудете в шкуре Заказчика, Подрядчика, или просто Инвестора пару лет - наступит понимание, что это за работа ))).
> ------------
> Пример дам из Закона. 
> Предпринимательская деятельность - это деятельность, которая *на свой риск* направлена на извлечение прибыли...


 Ну, так почему же заказчик, который "был обязан..." не несет ответственности?
Пример из Закона, на мой взгляд, неудачный. Имеется в виду риск *собственными средствами*, вложенными в предприятие, а не угроза нанесения вреда окружающей среде. 
В данном же случае никакого риска не было. Подрядчик заложил штраф в смету, эти деньги с заказчика получил и их же заплатил в виде штрафа. Даже отвлекаясь от того, что их тут же украли, какой же это должен быть штраф, чтобы компенсировать то, что натворили.

----------


## casel

sash17,Э нет, стоп , не надо про шкуры тут расссказывать,  ты сначала сказал что по твоему мнению штрафовать надо таки исполнителя. А  теперь говоришь что заказчик все таки обязан был делать все это сам. Так какое из утверждений верно?

----------


## sash17

> Подрядчик заложил штраф в смету, эти деньги с заказчика получил и их же заплатил в виде штрафа. Даже отвлекаясь от того, что их тут же украли, какой же это должен быть штраф, чтобы компенсировать то, что натворили.


 Известно какой.
При стоимости подрядной работы около 44 млн. грн. штраф, компенсирующий причиненный экосистеме ущерб, составил 250 тыс. грн. Т.е. 0,56% общей суммы. 
Протяженность Одесского побережья 45 км. Песок намывали на участке длиной 4 км...

----------


## Jorjic

> Известно какой.
> При стоимости подрядной работы около 44 млн. грн. штраф, компенсирующий причиненный экосистеме ущерб, составил 250 тыс. грн. Т.е. 0,56% общей суммы. 
> Протяженность Одесского побережья 45 км. Песок намывали на участке длиной 4 км...


 Вы прекрасно понимаете, что меня интересовала не абсолютная величина суммы, а то, что реально можно сделать на эти деньги. Думаю, что реально ничего.

----------


## seredag

> А вот по моему  мнению и по  Закону штрафовать нужно ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЯ хозяйственного заказа. Поскольку он ОБЯЗАН либо отказаться от исполнения незаконного заказа либо возместить вред, причиненный исполнением.
> 
> Прямая аналогия.
> Если Вам, условно, закажут "Снести здание горсовета" и оплатят аванс за снос - Вы что - побежите за бульдозером?
> Или, сперва, все-таки, поинтересуетесь наличием ПОЛНОГО комплекта разрешительных документов, в т.ч. природоохранных? 
> 
> Голландцы "прогавили" - голландцы заплатили. Тем более, что сумма штрафа была предусмотрена сметой расходов на стадии заключения договора еще летом 2007 г. ...


 
Весь вопрос в том, что изучить дело нужно было прежде чем его делать. Голландцы сделали работу и все, а горсоветовцы должны были подойти со всей ответственностью к этому вопросу. Не случайно в заметке на которую я давала ссылку сказано 
"Негативные последствия намыва песка на одесских пляжах выявили сотрудники Института биологии южных морей, по данным которых работы проводились без участия специалистов-биологов."
Так что если бы уже ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯМИ не занимались сейчас сотрудники Института биологии вообще никого бы не штрафовал??? Это что была заложена страховка на реакцию общественности???

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот по моему  мнению и по  Закону штрафовать нужно ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЯ хозяйственного заказа. Поскольку он ОБЯЗАН либо отказаться от исполнения незаконного заказа либо возместить вред, причиненный исполнением.


 


> Я занимаюсь хозяйственной деятельностью, в т.ч. подрядной, больше 30 лет...


 Положа руку на сердце, Вы часто за 30 лет отказывались от выполнения очень выгодного заказа? 
Только, пожалуйста, не надо про шкуру или про то, что все заказы были абсолютно законные и правильные. Кстати, кроме законности, существует еще и *моральность* приказа или заказа. Могу привести тьму примеров. Вам, как жившему в СССР, они должны быть известны не хуже, чем мне.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Вы сильно удивитесь, когда я скажу, что Одесский филиал института биологии южных морей АН Украины выполнял хозтему по намыву песка ДО его намыва. 
Были даны рекомендации по гранулометрическому составу подходящего песка, расстояния, на которое можно увеличить пляж без ущерба для обитателей моря (3 м).  Рекомендовали также чередовать гальку с песком, ну и т.д. 
Интересно, что сегодня, излагая проблему г-н Соколов (берегозащита), рассказывает о том, что планируемые в следующем году искусственные рифы будут спсобствовать разведению медуз.... Так что вы хотите?  Недостаток экологического образования,  простая чиновничья тупость, ну и еще ряд факторов, о которых здесь уже неоднократно было говорено... -..

----------


## coder_ak

> Да, непонимание очевидное. Берег простоял более 30 лет, вред от намывки был очевиден даже ребенку (аналогичные проблемы возникли и бурно обсуждались еще при прошлой намывке). И вот именно этой зимой водночасье берег был бы сметен морем с катастрофическими последствиями,


 Где же он простоял? Половины пляжей просто не было. Волны подмывали уже стенки дороги. Правильно, тогда возникли, со временем всё пришло в норму и сейчас так же будет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Где же он простоял? Половины пляжей просто не было. Волны подмывали уже стенки дороги. Правильно, тогда возникли, со временем всё пришло в норму и сейчас так же будет.


 На глубокомысленный вопрос - такой же ответ: простоял там же, где и всегда. И времени на проведение экспертизы и оценку последствий было достаточно (при желании), неотвратимая катастрофа (как было сказано) этой зимой явно не ожидалась. 
А общий пафос Вашего заявления - давайте бездумно гадить, море и время все приведет в порядок.

----------


## sash17

> времени на проведение экспертизы и оценку последствий было достаточно (при желании), неотвратимая катастрофа (как было сказано) этой зимой явно не ожидалась.


 Если бы Вы осенью, в сентябре 2007 г., прогулялись по пляжам 16-15 ст. Б.Фонтана и увидели грозящие обвалом протяженные участки висящей на арматуре подпорной стены с метровыми промоинами под ней, Ваше мнение, видимо, было бы  несколько иным.
А водоотводящие штольни с суточным дебитом в десятки тыс. тонн воды и сейчас находятся в аварийном состоянии...

----------


## coder_ak

Катастрофа уже давно наступила. Когда от Черноморки вообще ничего не осталось, просто нет пляжа и всё. И это за каких то буквально пару лет. А что стихия может сделать, увидеть просто. Куда то в район монастырского пляжа поехать и посмотреть, как там плиты многотонные разбрасывает после шторма.
Где же эти эксперты были на протяжении последних 10 лет? Почему только когда песок насыпали, они активно начали кричать.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если бы Вы осенью, в сентябре 2007 г., прогулялись по пляжам 16-15 ст. Б.Фонтана и увидели грозящие обвалом протяженные участки висящей на арматуре подпорной стены с метровыми промоинами под ней, Ваше мнение, видимо, было бы  несколько иным.
> А водоотводящие штольни с суточным дебитом в десятки тыс. тонн воды и сейчас находятся в аварийном состоянии...


 Вряд ли оно было бы иным, так как я там (и не только там) прогуливаюсь регулярно уже много десятков лет. И про штольни аварийные я знаю. Которые стали аварийными не в последнюю очередь из-за застройки склонов. И разговор об этом идет давно, однако ни подрядчик, ни заказчик и в ус не дуют. 
Делать что-то надо, но квалифицированно и с умом, а не в авральном порядке, в надежде на то, что море и не такое стерпит. И Вы прекрасно понимаете, о чем я говорю, но почему-то защищаете это варварство. Молодым это простительно, а опытному человеку, извините, - нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Катастрофа уже давно наступила.Когда от Черноморки вообще ничего не осталось, просто нет пляжа и всё. И это за каких то буквально пару лет. А что стихия может сделать, увидеть просто. Куда то в район монастырского пляжа поехать и посмотреть, как там плиты многотонные разбрасывает после шторма.
> Где же эти эксперты были на протяжении последних 10 лет? Почему только когда песок насыпали, они активно начали кричать.


 А где были городские власти, которых Вы так упорно защищаете? Эксперты говорят об этом давно, но власти их не слышат.
Кстати, что же власти сделали в тех катастрофических районах, о которых Вы говорите (Черноморка, монастырь)?
А что стихия может сделать, если с ней обращаться таким образом - можете поинтересовать историей строительства пансионата на Пицунде. Там тоже захотели по-быстрому и подешевле повоевать с морем.

----------


## sash17

Я отнюдь не защищаю варварство. Просто мне претит дилетантская точка зрения на сложные инженерные проблемы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я отнюдь не защищаю варварство. Просто мне претит дилетантская точка зрения на сложные инженерные проблемы.


 По факту, Вы их защищаете. То что содеянное - варварство очевидно любому. 
Дилетант не может и не должен определять КАК делать, но он (граждане города) должен быть уверен, что работы такого масштаба подготовлены и проведены квалифицированно, к их разработке и экспертизе привлечены все необходимые профессионалы. А разговоры о штрафах и неподсудности заказчика - это и есть фактическая защита содеянного.

----------


## sash17

> Дилетант не может и не должен определять КАК делать, но он (граждане города) должен быть уверен, что работы такого масштаба подготовлены и проведены квалифицированно, к их разработке и экспертизе привлечены все необходимые профессионалы.


 Грамотное и квалифицированное берегоукрепление от Черноморки до Лузановки стОит 2,5 - 4,1 млрд. грн. 
Этих денег, ясное дело нет ни в городском, ни в областном, ни в государственном бюджете.

Если не проводить ТОЧЕЧНЫЕ берегоукрепительные противоаварийные работы, последствия любой серьезной аварии вызывают убытки порядка 100 млн. грн.

Непрерывный мониторинг состояния побережья обходится городскому бюджету примерно  2-5 млн. грн. в год.
------------

Что должна делать городская влясть? Как справиться со специфической Одесской проблемой - надежно укрепить берег?

Что подскажут жители?

----------


## Jorjic

> Грамотное и квалифицированное берегоукрепление от Черноморки до Лузановки стОит 2,5 - 4,1 млрд. грн. 
> Этих денег, ясное дело нет ни в городском, ни в областном, ни в государственном бюджете.
> Если не проводить ТОЧЕЧНЫЕ берегоукрепительные противоаварийные работы, последствия любой серьезной аварии вызывают убытки порядка 100 млн. грн.
> Непрерывный мониторинг состояния побережья обходится городскому бюджету примерно  2-5 млн. грн. в год.
> ------------
> Что должна делать городская влясть? Как справиться со специфической Одесской проблемой - надежно укрепить берег?
> Что подскажут жители?


 Городская власть должна делать то, что ей положено. В том числе и ГРАМОТНО решать проблему укрепления берега. И делать это, как я уже говорил, с привлечением всех необходимых профессионалов. Техника принятия решения в таких случаях известна - конкурсные проекты, экспертизы и т.д.
Буде она это делать не может (или не хочет, так как занята другими более важными делами)  - она должна уйти.
Вы знаете, я за свою жизнь начитался экономических обоснований, не надо тут приводить грозные цифры. Вы не хуже меня знаете, что если потребуется, эти цифры станут совсем другими и будут свидетельствовать как раз об обратном.

----------


## Сан Саныч

> Что подскажут жители?


  Жители подскажут: прекратить воровать, дерибанить землю и бюджет, и начать, наконец, работать. Куйвиц пора завязывать! Хватит перегонять Боделана! Догоняй его за рубежом!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Разрешите вставить свои ,,5 копеек,, от дилетанта : может стоить возродить службу ( кажется, противооползневое управление - не путать с существующей берегозащитой), котор. круглый год занималась профилактикой т.е. очисткой, ремонтом, восстановлением и сохранением дренажных штолен ,открытых лотков и т.д. на склонах ?

----------


## Destin

Зачем заморачивать себе голову этими сложностями? Гораздо проще продать землю на склонах инвестору (простите, сдать в долгосрочную аренду :smileflag: ), пусть настроит там высоток, - вот вам и береукрепление и доход в городскую казну!

----------


## sash17

> проще продать землю на склонах инвестору (простите, сдать в долгосрочную аренду), пусть настроит там высоток, - вот вам и береукрепление и доход в городскую казну!


 Тут, однако, есть немаловажный нюанс.
Этот инвестор *сам себе за свои денежки* делает  берегоукрепление! И сам своим имуществом в зоне берегоукрепления находится. Поэтому *вынужден работать качественно, чтоб не сползло*.

А, ежели кто-то будет укреплять берег "для чужого дяди" - так снова и поползет берег и все деньги украдет. 

Так что с инвестором - оно надежнее - не будет же он сам себе гадить.

----------


## Dema

> Тут, однако, есть немаловажный нюанс.
> Этот инвестор *сам себе за свои денежки* делает  берегоукрепление! И сам своим имуществом в зоне берегоукрепления находится. Поэтому *вынужден работать качественно, чтоб не сползло*.
> 
> А, ежели кто-то будет укреплять берег "для чужого дяди" - так снова и поползет берег и все деньги украдет. 
> 
> Так что с инвестором - оно надежнее - *не будет же он сам себе гадить*.


 Он-же квартиры не сам пользовать будет?
Для застройщика главное продать (втюхать), а бергоукрепление ему не интересно (ибо очень удорожает вложения).

----------


## sash17

> Он-же квартиры не сам пользовать будет?
> Для застройщика главное продать (втюхать), а бергоукрепление ему не интересно (ибо очень удорожает вложения).


 Какие квартиры? Вы об чем?
Я - о многомиллионных вложениях в общественные здания на склонах - о гостиницах, развлекательных и культурных центрах, больнице, парке.

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Какие квартиры? Вы об чем?
> Я - о многомиллионных вложениях в общественные здания на склонах - о гостиницах, развлекательных и культурных центрах, больнице, парке.


 Это депутат горсовета социалист Рондин в Аркадии прямо считайте на пляже строит больницу? Или Это на 13 коттеджи депутата горсовета начальника гурвицюгенда форпост Дубовенко  с выездом из гаражей прямо на трассу здоровья - общественное здание для всех одесситов? Или это москвичи из максстроя, которым должен был Боделан, но воспылал отдать долг Гурвиц в районе Дельфина разбить парк решили? А Костусев с сынком депутатом горсовета партии регионов Гончаренко рядом с ними культурный центр возведет? Или депутат горсовета бютовец  Дябло на склонах переулка Азарова решил поликлинику построить? Или бютовцы Круки на 10 опомнились и вместо инто саны или собственного дома вдруг решили общедоступную бесплатную больницу построить? Или Киваловский яхт клуб это заведение для всех одесситов? Или Механики 24 этажа греческого культурного центра решили построить? Или депутат горсовета из фракции Гурвица Смоляр решил 16 Фонтана превратить в медицинский центр для Одесситов? Дальше перечислять или и так все ясно?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Все дело в сочетании слов:инвестор сам себе за свои денежки, - классика!, как у (простите за вольное изложение) Жванецкого,- у них замкнутый цикл,- они делают фаршированую рыбу и сами ее употребляют! вышеупомянутая служба была городской, т.е. на постоянной основе СЛУЖИЛА одесской громаде ! Думаю, не ошибусь, -  городу эта служба обходилась в, достаточно скромную сумму ИМХО

----------


## sash17

> Дальше перечислять или и так все ясно?


 А зачем абы перечислять?
Давайте подробненько разбираться с каждым объектом!
А то можно случайно вместе с водой выплеснуть и ребенка!

Вот, скажем, начнем с  яхтклуба.
Вы знаете кого-то с яхтой, чтобы его не приняли в яхтклуб? Или просто яхту пока не купили, а присматриваете только?

Вот http://www.odessa.ua/acts/council/13923/ . Что плохого в том, что в Отраде появится спортивная, причем городская (*коммунальная*) школа?

----------


## Jorjic

> А зачем абы перечислять?
> Давайте подробненько разбираться с каждым объектом!
> А то можно случайно вместе с водой выплеснуть и ребенка!
> Вот, скажем, начнем с  яхтклуба.
> Вы знаете кого-то с яхтой, чтобы его не приняли в яхтклуб? Или просто яхту пока не купили, а присматриваете только?
> Вот http://www.odessa.ua/acts/council/13923/ . Что плохого в том, что в Отраде появится спортивная, причем городская (*коммунальная*) школа?


 Красиво излагает. Учитесь, Киса! ©
А как стрелки переводит!

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Кивалавским яхт-клубом кличут така называемые "домики яхтсменов" что у самой воды на 8 если не ошибаюсь станции. Яхт клуб господина Федорочева, не имеет к этим домикам никакого отношения. Что касается создания школы то конечно ничего плохого в этом нет. Просто такой пример один. А обратных примеров - распродажи Гурвицем склонов под застройку, гораздо больше. Это знаете как в футболе: наши забили ОДИН гол в первом тайме и пропустили дюжину за всю игру. Вопрос: говоря об этом о единичных достижениях не топим ли мы в воде весь масштаб проблемы?

----------


## sash17

> Кивалавским яхт-клубом кличут така называемые "домики яхтсменов" что у самой воды на 8 если не ошибаюсь станции.


 Т.е. сами Вы там не были? 
Я - тоже не был.
Вот у меня жена там прогуливалась недавно. Вечерком с подругой. Возле тех коттеджей. По дороге с 10-й Фонтана в Аркадию и обратно.
Говорит, что таких ухоженных домиков, газонов и цветников на Фонтане за последние 40 лет отродясь не бывало. Говорит - чудо какое-то!
 - Представляешь - мне говорит - мусора нету! Совсем нету! И не грязюка глиняная, а плиточками аккуратно все выложено! И ходит дворник, газоны и цветы поливает! 

Может оно таки есть польза от етой частной собственности?

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Т.е. сами Вы там не были? 
> Я - тоже не был.
> Вот у меня жена там прогуливалась недавно. Вечерком с подругой. Возле тех коттеджей. По дороге с 10-й Фонтана в Аркадию и обратно.
> Говорит, что таких ухоженных домиков, газонов и цветников на Фонтане за последние 40 лет отродясь не бывало. Говорит - чудо какое-то!
>  - Представляешь - мне говорит - мусора нету! Совсем нету! И не грязюка глиняная, а плиточками аккуратно все выложено! И ходит дворник, газоны и цветы поливает! 
> 
> Может оно таки есть польза от етой частной собственности?


 Конечно есть! Особенно когда на нее не покушаются разные Гурвицы, как в случае с Чубаевкой, которая только начала преображаться как Гурвиц с опричниками тут как тут. Однако Чубаевка собственность сложившаяся годами. А склоны общественное достояние. О чем свидетельствует восторг Вашей жены? О том, что Гурвиц единственное на что способен так это продать частникам, которые наведут порядок. Но возникает вопрос, а на что нам тогда Гурвиц, если сам он неспособен навести порядок? Как говорит Балинов в На самом деле "Продавать любой Боделан сможет". То есть оба они и Гурвиц и Боделан только на то и способны, что продавать и набивать свои карманы и своих приблеженных. Потому что денег в казне нет, иначе откуда эти постоянные займы и кредиты. Не удивлюсь если на очередной сессии опять будут занимать. Именно поэтому я и солидарен с теми, кто считает что место Гурвица рядом с Боделаном. Где нибудь за рубежом, но не в Одессе. Да и сам Гурвиц так считает по всей видимости, потому что упорно не желает обзоводиться частной собственностью в Одессе и предпочитает жить в съемном жилье. Как правильно подметила Ваша жена это ж надо чтоб газоны были политы, цветочки ухожены. Это ж морока одна - частная собственность. За ней надо ухаживать. А зачем она человеку, который в Одессе не собирается задерживаться. Так срубить бабла и смыться. Однако мы отвлеклись. Начанали то мы с вашего утверждения о том, что миллионы будут вложены в больницы культурные центры на склонах и так далее. А Вы теперь пишите о пользе частной собственности. Вернемся все ж к вашему первоначальному утверждению. Я написал вчерне как и между кем поделено Гурвицем побережье. Какова например плата Гурвица депутату горсовета от блока Не так Дубовенко за гурвицюгенд Форпост - коттеджи на 13 фонтана. Где ж больницы и культурные центры?

----------


## job2001

> Т.е. сами Вы там не были? 
> Я - тоже не был.
> Вот у меня жена там прогуливалась недавно. Вечерком с подругой. Возле тех коттеджей. По дороге с 10-й Фонтана в Аркадию и обратно.
> Говорит, что таких ухоженных домиков, газонов и цветников на Фонтане за последние 40 лет отродясь не бывало. Говорит - чудо какое-то!
> - Представляешь - мне говорит - мусора нету! Совсем нету! И не грязюка глиняная, а плиточками аккуратно все выложено! И ходит дворник, газоны и цветы поливает! 
> 
> Может оно таки есть польза от етой частной собственности?


  мы наверное в каких-то разных городах живем, или вы свою жену из дома не выпускали лет 15. На фонтане нет ухоженных домиков газонов  иплиточек - у меня просто дар речи потерялся :smileflag: 
Кстати, продолжая ваши высказывания в другой теме - они же не для того, чтобы жить построили эти особнячки, так что вам будет не жалко если их отберут, по желанию большинства? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> мы наверное в каких-то разных городах живем, или вы свою жену из дома не выпускали лет 15. На фонтане нет ухоженных домиков газонов  иплиточек - у меня просто дар речи потерялся
> Кстати, продолжая ваши высказывания в другой теме - они же не для того, чтобы жить построили эти особнячки, так что вам будет не жалко если их отберут, по желанию большинства?


 Нет, там действительно есть маленький кусочек в районе примерно Морского пер. Особняки там действительно - дух захватывает. И дорожки есть, и дворники. Думаю, что скоро там перекроют проход. Во всяком случае, когда я в прошлом году ехал там на велосипеде, на меня косились.

----------


## coder_ak

Хорошо, все у власти сволочи, подонки, только карманы набивают. Кто-т может скажет альтернативный вариант? Есть другие власти?
А главное, есть вариант, когда земля ничья и за ней следят, видимо чисто из альтруизма.

----------


## job2001

> Хорошо, все у власти сволочи, подонки, только карманы набивают. Кто-т может скажет альтернативный вариант? Есть другие власти?
> А главное, есть вариант, когда земля ничья и за ней следят, видимо чисто из альтруизма.


 Есть вариант, очень простой. И дело не в том, что придет другой вася и будет все по закону. У власти такие же люди, как и большинство, просто поставлены они в условия вседозволенности. Дело в том, что власть (чиновника) нужно "дрючить" за каждую попытку нарушить закон, в идеале этим должна заниматься прокуратура+суд, в наших реалиях надежда только на общественную огласку. Именно поэтому мне так и не нравится ваша позиция - ну все будут воровать, че дергаться то. Вот пока вы внутренне с этим соглашаетесь, ничего и не изменится. Надеется на доброго царя - это в детский сад. Ну и насчет земля ничья, не знаю как вы, ая например землю парков и др. общественных мест оущущаю в том числе и своей. Может в этом и разница мировозрений.

----------


## job2001

> Нет, там действительно есть маленький кусочек в районе примерно Морского пер. Особняки там действительно - дух захватывает. И дорожки есть, и дворники. Думаю, что скоро там перекроют проход. Во всяком случае, когда я в прошлом году ехал там на велосипеде, на меня косились.


  Я о том, что таких особнячков по фонтану - море, гаршина, львовская, костанди, каманина и несть им числа. Просто воспрнимать чистоту, газоны и плитку как огромное достижение - ну лет 15 назад я бы понял еще :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

*job2001*, увы, тебя одного мало, ну еще тут пол форума можно добавить, которые ощущают землю своей и не гадят на ней. Но это капля в море по отношению к тем, кто спокойно может мусорить, ломать зная, что ответственности никакой.

----------


## job2001

> *job2001*, увы, тебя одного мало, ну еще тут пол форума можно добавить, которые ощущают землю своей и не гадят на ней. Но это капля в море по отношению к тем, кто спокойно может мусорить, ломать зная, что ответственности никакой.


  ну так и надо это менять, чтобы не те кто не мусорят чувстоввали себя белой вороной,а те кто мусорят. И менять это можно только личным примером и объяснением другим :smileflag:  А сидеть и ждать, что люди сами изменяться - бесполезно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть другие власти?
> А главное, есть вариант, когда земля ничья и за ней следят, видимо чисто из альтруизма.


 Есть, конечно. Посмотрите во всех цивилизованных странах, к которым мы так стремимся.
Люди практически все одинаковые, исключения (во власти) если и есть, то они скорее подтверждают правило. Но они поставлены в рамки(гласность, независимые  суды и т.д.), которые резко ограничивают возможность беззастенчиво воровать.

----------


## coder_ak

Не не не, только не цивилизованные страны! Это такое широкое понятие.
Я уже тут или где то рядом кидал текст, как регламентируется посещение Центрального парка в Нью-Йорке. Но боюсь, если у нас введут такие правила, то такой стон поднимется, страшно представить.
Всех поголовно устраивает ситуация, в которой на закон можно ложить, конечно же проще тут договориться, там дать взятку, здесь вообще найти лазейку. И в первую очередь это самим гражданам удобно.

----------


## casel

> Не не не, только не цивилизованные страны! Это такое широкое понятие.
> Я уже тут или где то рядом кидал текст, как регламентируется посещение Центрального парка в Нью-Йорке. Но боюсь, если у нас введут такие правила, то такой стон поднимется, страшно представить.
> Всех поголовно устраивает ситуация, в которой на закон можно ложить, конечно же проще тут договориться, там дать взятку, здесь вообще найти лазейку. И в первую очередь это самим гражданам удобно.


 Ну так если на это закрывать глаза и дальше то так и будем жить как живем, и будут распродавть дальше землю Гурвицы и иже с ним.Постонут, постонут и привыкнут. На Западе же никто не стонет? Хотя и там нарушают, но там все же это случаи еденичные и нет такого цинизма в отношении соблюдения законов.

----------


## job2001

> Не не не, только не цивилизованные страны! Это такое широкое понятие.
> Я уже тут или где то рядом кидал текст, как регламентируется посещение Центрального парка в Нью-Йорке. Но боюсь, если у нас введут такие правила, то такой стон поднимется, страшно представить.
> Всех поголовно устраивает ситуация, в которой на закон можно ложить, конечно же проще тут договориться, там дать взятку, здесь вообще найти лазейку. И в первую очередь это самим гражданам удобно.


  и опять - всех поголовно... Меня не устраивает. Это уже - не всех поголовно. Устройте голосовалку и посмотрите - всех или нет, а так получается что вы выдаете собственные мысли за мысли всех.

----------


## sash17

> власть (чиновника) нужно "дрючить" за каждую попытку нарушить закон, в идеале этим должна заниматься прокуратура+суд, в наших реалиях надежда только на общественную огласку.


 Если чиновника-специалиста "дрючить" - он уйдет с должности. Ибо мала бюджетная зарплата. И что тогда делать? 
И так специалистов при власти раз-два и обчелся.

Половина аппарата горсовета/исполкома писать грамотно не умеет, а соображать могут не более 10%.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А главное, есть вариант, когда земля ничья и за ней следят, видимо чисто из альтруизма.


 За местами общественного пользования, коими должны быть склоны должен следить муниципалитет в котором Вы имеете честь служить. Это его первостепенная задача. Это конечно хлопотно и совсем не так привлекательно как продавать не без пользы для себя земли, принадлежащие всем нам, громаде

----------


## job2001

> Если чиновника-специалиста "дрючить" - он уйдет с должности. Ибо мала бюджетная зарплата. И что тогда делать? 
> И так специалистов при власти раз-два и обчелся.
> 
> Половина аппарата горсовета/исполкома писать грамотно не умеет, а соображать могут не более 10%.


  ну смотря как считать - если брать их "таланты" то бюджетные зп еще и слишком высокие. Но ваши слова показательны :smileflag: 
ЗЫ кто такие чиновники-специалисты? Различные НИИ и подрядчики никоим образом не чиновники. Те кто заказывает проекты - не специалисты.

----------


## job2001

> За местами общественного пользования, коими должны быть склоны должен следить муниципалитет в котором Вы имеете честь служить. Это его первостепенная задача. Это конечно хлопотно и совсем не так привлекательно как продавать не без пользы для себя земли, принадлежащие всем нам, громаде


  я codera лично не знаю, но мне кажется он в муниципалитете не служит (перепутали вы наверное :smileflag: .

----------


## Jorjic

> Не не не, только не цивилизованные страны! Это такое широкое понятие.


 Ну если не хотите в "широкое понятие", то тогда конечно можно оставить все как есть и ждать, когда случится хороший царь.
Или возьмите какую-нибудь одну цивилизованную страну и покажите, что места общественного пользования, не находясь в частной собственности, пребывают в таком же засранном состоянии, как у нас.
Хотите поговорить о Центральном парке - пожалуйста. Могу взять интервью у своего сына, который живет практически рядом с ним и регулярно в нем бывает. Я как-то не слышал жалоб от него, только положительные впечатления.
И, пожалуйста, говорите от своего имени. Заявления типа "вой поднимется" или "всех поголовно" не совсем корректны. Возможно, что Вы намного опытнее и прозорливее меня, но у меня есть подозрение, что я раза в три, а то и больше, старше Вас. И просто чисто количественно, несмотря на несомненно более высокое качество Вашего знания, мой опыт побольше.

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Вы извините я повторю вопрос. В своем посте #2837 я описал, насколько мне известно, между кем Гурвиц распределили стройплощадки на склонах. Я писал это как ответ на утверждение, что на склонах будут построены больницы, культурные центры и так далее. Я задал вопрос: где ж они будут эти объекты доступные для всех одесситов, а не как коттеджи на 13 для двух десятков избранных. Ответ не получил. Дискуссия ушла в общие рассуждения. Не спорю, такаие рассуждения важны. Но все же неплохо обсуждать и конкретные вопросы.

----------


## sash17

Не хотите за яхтклуб, давайте за эти коттеджи на 11-й и на 13-й.

Почему они "для избранных"?
Они - для людей, которые их купили. Никакого распределения райкомом КПСС !
Скоро на 16-й целый поселок будет строиться из аналогичных коттеджей. Еще есть невыкупленные! 
----------

Понимаю прекрасно, что гложет многих читателей. 

Их гложет поговорка "Не в деньгах счастье". 
Есть, конечно, смутная мысль о том, что эта поговорка как раз тех, у которых денег нету. Но эту мысль  настойчиво стараются отогнать, как назойливую муху...

----------


## casel

> Не хотите за яхтклуб, давайте за эти коттеджи на 11-й и на 13-й.
> 
> Почему они "для избранных"?
> Они - для людей, которые их купили. Никакого распределения райкомом КПСС !


 sash17 Когда ты научишся конкретно отвечать на вопрос? Без выкрутас и ухода в другую тему? Вопрос стоял четко - видешь ли ты какие-либо общественно полезные сооружения (таких как больницы, санатории, культурные центры) на месте котеджей на 11-й и 13й, бывших санаториев и тд. Вопрос не в том кто себе может позволить купить там дом, а всего лишь в том что земля это общественная и дерибанить ее вроде как нехорошо.

----------


## Сан Саныч

Да не может Гурвиц "без выкрутас и уходов в другую тему". И соответственно его "защитники" то же. Потому что каков поп, таков приход (или если кому больше нравится: каков ребе, такова и синагога).

----------


## Jorjic

> Понимаю прекрасно, что гложет многих читателей. Их гложет поговорка "Не в деньгах счастье". 
> Есть, конечно, смутная мысль о том, что эта поговорка как раз тех, у которых денег нету. Но эту мысль  настойчиво стараются отогнать, как назойливую муху...


 Вы такой понятливый, аж страшно. Я, вообще говоря, тоже кое-что понимаю. Если Вы постоянно будете говорить, что Вы понимаете, в частности, обо мне, я скажу, что я понимаю о Вас. Разумеется, не о Вас лично, а, как Вы выражаетесь, о "многих...". Не думаю, что Вам это будет приятно. 
Ну а метод спора под общим названием "сам дурак" известен давно.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Не хотите за яхтклуб, давайте за эти коттеджи на 11-й и на 13-й.
> 
> Почему они "для избранных"?
> Они - для людей, которые их купили. Никакого распределения райкомом КПСС !
>  ==================================================  ======
> 
>   - Зачеи заниматься ,,словоблудием,,? Тема : Застройка ! ПАРКА ,,Юбилейный,,( привычнее для одесситов - Склоны) Разве, в отдельно взятом городе, Одессе, изменили закон и можно застраивать парки ? Места, предназначенные для отдыха горожан стали сжиматься, как ,,шагреневая кожа,,. Во имя чего или кого? -  Прогулки с детьми, общение с природой..,насыщение чистым воздухом, согласитесь, что просто ,,подышать,, в городе становится потребностью для здоровья! И по какому закону, на каком основании горожан лишают этой возможности пользоваться их же собственностью, т.е. , в данном случае ВСЕЙ территорией парка ,,Юбилейный,,? либо парк становится, согласно того самого генплана, зеленой зоной ОГРАНИЧЕННОГО (как Вы думаете, для кого?) пользования !!! Недавно, в одной из веток, кто-то меня убедил  - Одесса с миллионным населением ! Это для удобства горожан, может по их просьбе, ограничивают к-во проходов к пляжам ?
>  ==================================================  ===
> 
> ...


 ==================================================  ======

 - Не стОит мерять по себе, тем более обвинять..- это не к нам, это в медпункт ! (с)   Показалось Вы воспитанный человек, а оказалось ,,солидности добирали,,... Жаль 
Р.S. Представляете, вдруг и Вас начнет что-нибудь неотступно ,,глодать,,..

----------


## seredag

> Не хотите за яхтклуб, давайте за эти коттеджи на 11-й и на 13-й.
> 
> Почему они "для избранных"?
> Они - для людей, которые их купили. Никакого распределения райкомом КПСС !
> Скоро на 16-й целый поселок будет строиться из аналогичных коттеджей. Еще есть невыкупленные! 
> ----------
> 
> Понимаю прекрасно, что гложет многих читателей. 
> 
> ...


 Да, пожалуй я там ничего не смогу купить... Но земля ведь была общественная - рекреационная - объекты должны там строиться общественного пользования - те же санатории, спортивные комплексы и т.д. , но передаваться кому-либо в частную собственность - не должно. Если я не могу купить там коттедж, соответственно я не могу купить себе крутую путевку на отдых за границу - я хочу и могу оздоравливать себя и своих детей здесь в одесских санаториях А Вас послушать - так место нам в бараках где -нибудь. Именно такие, как Ваши, слова произнес представитель Гефеста в нашем сквере: сами живете возле зеленой зоны, а другим, что нельзя здесь пожить. Сама ситуация была нонсенс - в месте общественного отдыха сквере - официальном филиале парка Горького - хотели построить 18-ти этажный дом с подземным паркингом и еще гостевым паркингом вместо каштановой аллеи, но они нам давили на жалость, что здесь хотят пожить другие Представителям Гефеста мы сказали - частную собственность мы уважаем и понимаем, что вы захотите РЕКОНСТРУИРОВАТЬ принадлежащее разрушенное строение бывшего кинотеатра ЛУЧ, но только в объект разрешенный законом - спортивный клуб, тот же кинотеатр и т.д.. Гефест без промедления ответил, что это их не интересует, это не выгодно, они эксплуатацией объектов не занимаются - им нужно построить и максимально заработать. Мы на нашем сквере заработать им не дали, пока по крайней мере.

----------


## sash17

> земля ведь была общественная - рекреационная - объекты должны там строиться общественного пользования - те же санатории, спортивные комплексы и т.д. , но передаваться кому-либо в частную собственность - не должно.


 У нас разное понимание термина "общественная земля" в городе.
Я считаю, что земельные участки в городе могут быть частными.
У Вас - другое мнение насчет тех участков, которые исторически оставались свободными от застройки. 
Кроме этого, Вы считаете, что горсовет неправильно распоряжается земельными участками. Я с Вами согласен, но лишь частично. 
В частности, я полагаю, что геть все нижние (и средние, там где они есть) террасы склонов от порта до Черноморки должны быть надежно укреплены свайными полями и нагружены застройкой для предотвращения разрушения берега.

----------


## job2001

> У нас разное понимание термина "общественная земля" в городе.
> *Я считаю, что земельные участки в городе могут быть частными.*
> У Вас - другое мнение насчет тех участков, которые исторически оставались свободными от застройки. 
> Кроме этого, Вы считаете, что горсовет неправильно распоряжается земельными участками. Я с Вами согласен, но лишь частично. 
> В частности, я полагаю, что геть все нижние (и средние, там где они есть) террасы склонов от порта до Черноморки должны быть надежно укреплены свайными полями и нагружены застройкой для предотвращения разрушения берега.


  особено так вы считаете в теме про поездной :smileflag: ))мда, поговорка про божью росу в глазах как никогда актуальна.

----------


## Оппонент

> Т.е. сами Вы там не были? 
> Я - тоже не был.
> Вот у меня жена там прогуливалась недавно. Вечерком с подругой. Возле тех коттеджей. По дороге с 10-й Фонтана в Аркадию и обратно.
> Говорит, что таких ухоженных домиков, газонов и цветников на Фонтане за последние 40 лет отродясь не бывало. Говорит - чудо какое-то!
>  - Представляешь - мне говорит - мусора нету! Совсем нету! И не грязюка глиняная, а плиточками аккуратно все выложено! И ходит дворник, газоны и цветы поливает! 
> 
> Может оно таки есть польза от етой частной собственности?


 Это как же Ваша жена мимо этих домиков в Аркадию попала?

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Я понимаю, что рискую навлечь гнев уважаемых Форумчан, но я опять, простите, повторю свой конкретный вопрос. В посте #2836 Sash17 написал о  многомиллионных вложениях в общественные здания на склонах - о гостиницах, развлекательных и культурных центрах, больницах и парке. Я ответил ему постом #2837, где привел известную мне географию застройщиков склонов. И несколько раз после этого задал вопрос о том, где же на склонах  больницы, и культурные ценры, общегородские, а не частные объекты. Ответ я до сих пор не получил. Понимаю, что мне сейчас объяснят, что я его и не получу, как это уже сделали casel, Сан Саныч и другие форумчане. Но все же мне кажется, во избежание посторения таких ситуаций в дальнейшем, что мы должны предоставить еще один шанс человеку ответить за свои слова. В противном случае защитников Гурвица придется считать пустобрехами. Так что уважаемый sash17 - к ответу. Просим. Где конкретно и кем планируются многомиллионые вложения в социальные объекты на склонах о которых Вы написали?

----------


## Dema

> У нас разное понимание термина "общественная земля" в городе.
> Я считаю, что земельные участки в городе могут быть частными.
> У Вас - другое мнение насчет тех участков, которые исторически оставались свободными от застройки. 
> Кроме этого, Вы считаете, что горсовет неправильно распоряжается земельными участками. Я с Вами согласен, но лишь частично. 
> В частности, я полагаю, что геть все нижние (и средние, там где они есть) террасы склонов от порта до Черноморки *должны быть надежно укреплены свайными полями и нагружены застройкой для предотвращения разрушения берега*.


 Ты хотя-бы некоторое представление о геологии Одесских склонов имеешь, или от репортеров про такое услышал?
Если имеешь, то можешь нам высказать свою версию глубины заложения свай, и их толщину?

----------


## seredag

Кстати, та кардиологическая клиника которую миллионер-сириец построит в санатории Россия будет только на 10 % бесплатно обслуживать горожан. Вот все, что получит миллионный город за отданый санаторий под застройку!!! У меня большие сомнения, что простым семьям можно будет так просто подпасть под эти 10%

----------


## seredag

> У нас разное понимание термина "общественная земля" в городе.
> Я считаю, что земельные участки в городе могут быть частными.
> У Вас - другое мнение насчет тех участков, которые исторически оставались свободными от застройки. 
> Кроме этого, Вы считаете, что горсовет неправильно распоряжается земельными участками. Я с Вами согласен, но лишь частично. 
> В частности, я полагаю, что геть все нижние (и средние, там где они есть) террасы склонов от порта до Черноморки должны быть надежно укреплены свайными полями и нагружены застройкой для предотвращения разрушения берега.


 
Понимание здесь нипричем :smileflag:  Достаточно ЗАКОНА и КОНСТИТУЦИИ, как это ни просто звучит. Парк Юбилейный документально существует, по закону является целевое назначение этой земли рекреационное. Понимать не надо, нужно закон соблюдать.

----------


## Буджак

Мне, как богатому участнику форума, очень обидно, что некоторые товарищи считают, будто бы все, кто разбогател, должны измерять все деньгами, стараться все заглотать, как акула, и при этом они в принципе не могут тревожиться городскими проблемами, соизмеряя все тем, что могут купить себе любую хатынку на любых, даже самых лакомых, 10 сотках. Богатеют только сволочи? Я - сволочь?
Есть места, где строить нельзя ничего, это было и остается местом отдыха всех одесситов, вне зависимости от достака. Склоны уникальны, больше в черте города нет мест, где можно было бы погулять и отдохнуть у моря. Почему это надо разбазаривать в угоду тем, кто может нажиться на продаже городских земель и возведенных объектов? Да и покупать там чего-то смысла нет. Ну, выложишь пару миллионов за 10 соток и коттедж, а дальше? Любоваться забором соседа??? Вместо того, чтобы просто приехать туда и прогуляться по ТЗ, подышать воздухом, отпустить детей побегать не от забора до забора.
И еще умиляет миф о том, что строительство укрепит склоны. Полная чушь, которая говорит о полном незнакомстве с азами механики разрушения (часть курса механики сплошной среды)... Изучите сперва хоть задачу Гриффитса, что ли.

----------


## sash17

> можешь нам высказать свою версию глубины заложения свай, и их толщину?


 Могу. Глубина 35-40 м. Диаметр ~1200 мм.

----------


## sash17

> И еще умиляет миф о том, что строительство укрепит склоны. Полная чушь, которая говорит о полном незнакомстве с азами механики разрушения (часть курса механики сплошной среды)... Изучите сперва хоть задачу Гриффитса, что ли.


 См. в этой теме https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1806585&postcount=36 .
См также разделы 2 и 3 в http://www.eccpf.ru/download/guide/guide_stab.pdf .

----------


## Dema

> Могу. Глубина 35-40 м. Диаметр ~1200 мм.


 А знаешь зачем перфорируют туалетную бумагу?
Правильно, что-бы легче отрывалась!

----------


## Буджак

> См. в этой теме https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1806585&postcount=36 .
> См также разделы 2 и 3 в http://www.eccpf.ru/download/guide/guide_stab.pdf .


 Мило! Первая ссылка о берегоукреплении, где никак не предусмотрено строительство. Кстати, приведена одним из активистов противников застройки склонов. Берегоукрепление (в отличие от застройки склонов) - весьма пользительное занятие, каковому даже коммунисты, при всей моей нелюбви к ним, уделяли немалое внимание. Предотвращали эррозию с помощью засадки деревьев на склонах, слава Зелентресту, сбрасывали грунтовые воды...
Вторая ссылка - описание программули, которая использует методы теории прочности, предложенные в начале прошлого века. Наверное, что-то аналогичное использовал и Н. Канчели, когда рассчитывал купол для московского аквапарка, что закончилось трагедией. На самом деле, за последние лет 25 стало понятно, что такие задачи надо решать, отказавшись от ТП в пользу механики разрушения. Это сложнее (там такую программулю не напишешь, работает довольно сложно реализуемый метод конечных элементов), а элементарная геометрия заменяется комплексным анализом (для описанных плоских задач). Зато результат прост и нагляден, и получить его можно для именных задач, которые удалось решить в квадратурах, не прибегая к численным методам. И сразу становится ясно, что, при существовании трещины между двумя высотками, создающими давление на грунт на достаточном удалении от ее берегов, рост ее становится неустойчивым, а вслед за ним - катастрофа, может, более кровавая, чем при разрушении кровли аквапарка в Москве. Единственный метод - все к чертям срыть, уничтожить сами склоны и парк на них, тогда и строить. Вы этого хотите? Ради чего??? Не лучше ли купить коттедж в Санжейке, кому надо6 а склоны оставить в покое?

----------


## Kozachello

> А знаешь зачем перфорируют туалетную бумагу?...


  "А я раньше думал: чтобы в зад попасть было комфортнее" (с) фраза одного "голубка" из дальних сотрудников...

----------


## sash17

> ... становится ясно, что, при существовании трещины между двумя высотками, создающими давление на грунт на достаточном удалении от ее берегов, рост ее становится неустойчивым, а вслед за ним - катастрофа


 Я же *ясно написал выше*, что, для берегоукрепления, нагружать застройкой нужно *нижнюю и среднюю террасы склонов*, а не  "на достаточном удалении от берега".  

И поля свайные нужно устраивать на *нижней и средней* (где она есть) террасах. И стен подпорных на свайных основаниях *нужно строить две* - одну на пляже (уже частично почти вдоль всего побережья выстроена), а другую -  на косогорах  склонов между нижней и средней террасами.

Ибо *задача - укрепить береговой склон*, а, отнюдь, не настроить высоток вдоль обрыва *неустойчивого* верхнего плато.  

Или и сейчас неясно написано?

----------


## seredag

> Зам Гурвица Татьяна Фидирко стала журналистом?  Ее опус об одесских парках в гурвицкой газете "Одесский вестник". Но о "Юбилейном" ни слова... 
> 
> *"...парки — имени Т.Г. Шевченко, имени М. Горького, имени Ленинского комсомола и Дюковский сад, сохранив статус парков культуры и отдыха, на наш взгляд, должны быть переданы на конкурсной основе частным лицам"*
> 
> http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/stats/3628/


 Сегодня мне перезвонила один из депутатов горсовета, контролирующая нашу ситуацию по скверу ул. Левитана угол Ак.Королева и сообщила об этом опусе Фидирко. Говорит, ясно что Гурвиц хочет протянуть на сессии 10 июля этот вопрос. А как всегда результаты "конкурсов" и "тендеров" в Одессе заранее известны. В нашем случае, наверняка, победит Гефест и построит или опять свою 18-ти этажку или ледовый каток на пол сквера. Парк Горького - как можно весь отдать в частные руки, а парк Шевченко - Климов спит и видит два-три корпуса офисов или гостиниц возле стадиона???
 Мы возобновляем нашу переписку с Горсоветом и будем категорически против передачи, по крайней мере нашего сквера, в частные руки.

----------


## JN

Буджак, преклоняюсь - Вы здесь самый адекватный, но даже Вы не сумеете воспитать детей м-ра МакДональдса! А жаль! То, что мы сейчас потеряем - этого уже не будет НИКОГДА!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> У нас разное понимание термина "общественная земля" в городе.
> Я считаю, что земельные участки в городе могут быть частными.
> У Вас - другое мнение насчет тех участков, которые исторически оставались свободными от застройки. 
> Кроме этого, Вы считаете, что горсовет неправильно распоряжается земельными участками. Я с Вами согласен, но лишь частично. 
> В частности, я полагаю, что геть все нижние (и средние, там где они есть) террасы склонов от порта до Черноморки должны быть надежно укреплены свайными полями и нагружены застройкой для предотвращения разрушения берега.


 Прибрежная зона самая привлекательная в городе. Летом в жару жители всего города собираются около моря отдохнуть от трудов праведных. Каждый пока что может сделать это. После застройки всех террас мест для такого отдыха всех не останется. Будут места для отдыха избранных, сумевших путем различного рода махинаций под эгидой синагогиального мэра вырвать в свое пользование куски земли там, где они просто обязаны быть общественными.
Неужто это пойдет на пользу городской громаде, от имени которой правит курвиц и его оголтелая шайка?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Сегодня по телеку сказали, что вопрос с Замком Гарри Поттера, который предполагается построить усилиями гражданина пидрахуя, еще не решен. Однако вчера собственными глазами видел, что место для него уже полным ходом расчищается, котлован копается, техника надывается.
Бдительное око курвица ничего этого не видит?

----------


## casel

> Ибо *задача - укрепить береговой склон*, а, отнюдь, не настроить высоток вдоль обрыва *неустойчивого* верхнего плато.  
> 
> Или и сейчас неясно написано?


 
Это уже становится доброй традицией, что все написанное тобой представляет из себя набор неких мыслей которые меняются от поста к посту. Так если задача все навсего укрепить склоны как ты вещаешь, зачем там строить дома и вообще любые здания??? Достаточно просто навбивать свай, построить стены подпорные.Правильно? Или все таки другие интересы преследуются?

----------


## sash17

Ага. Именно другие интересы. Если бы их не было, давно бы забетонировали наглухо все Одесские склоны, чтоб не сползали. 

Было бы "Дешево и сердито".

*Пример застройки нижней террасы на пляже Ланжерон* - картинка вверху http://hotel.nemo.od.ua/ .



Ну и вид с моря вечером

----------


## casel

> Ага. Именно другие интересы. Если бы их не было, давно бы забетонировали наглухо все Одесские склоны, чтоб не сползали. 
> 
> Было бы "Дешево и сердито".
> 
> Ну и вид с моря вечером


 Это все на что по твоему авторитетному мнению способны городские власти? В бетон закатать? Почему же при союзе не сделали когда была возможность?  

Вид с моря мягко сказать не впечетляет, да и кому он нужен с моря то? мы вроде как на земле живем.... Ну дельфинарий то бог с ним, хотя его спокойно можно было и в другом месте построить, но ведь там же не только дельфинарий планируется, не правда ли?

----------


## sash17

Формирование трещины закола в пределах средней части склона, 13 ст. Б. Фонтана. Надвигающееся разрушение  водоотводящего лотка. 2007 г.


Высотный дом в пределах нижней оползневой террасы. 8-10 ст. Б. Фонтана. Свайный фундамент предотвращает оползание склонов. 2007 г.

----------


## verda

А зачем нам вид с моря?
В прессе не раз повторяется этот довод: "Чтобы с моря хорошо смотрелось". А как насчёт того, чтобы нам на море хорошо смотрелось?
Для кого, в конце концов, Одесса - для людей, которые в ней живут, или для "приезжих и проезжих"?

----------


## Alex R.

> А зачем нам вид с моря?
> В прессе не раз повторяется этот довод: "Чтобы с моря хорошо смотрелось". А как насчёт того, чтобы нам на море хорошо смотрелось?
> Для кого, в конце концов, Одесса - для людей, которые в ней живут, или для "приезжих и проезжих"?


 Для курвицев, пидрахуев и сашей-17.

----------


## Буджак

> Я же ясно написал выше, что, для берегоукрепления, нагружать застройкой нужно нижнюю и среднюю террасы склонов, а не "на достаточном удалении от берега". 
> 
> И поля свайные нужно устраивать на нижней и средней (где она есть) террасах. И стен подпорных на свайных основаниях нужно строить две - одну на пляже (уже частично почти вдоль всего побережья выстроена), а другую - на косогорах склонов между нижней и средней террасами.
> 
> Ибо задача - укрепить береговой склон, а, отнюдь, не настроить высоток вдоль обрыва неустойчивого верхнего плато. 
> 
> Или и сейчас неясно написано?


 И в этом случае средняя терраса через какое-то время станет нижней. *Ибо любая трещина (промоина) начинает неустойчиво расти при давлении на грунт на разных уровнях на достаточном расстоянии от ее берегов*.
Или сейчас неясно написано?

----------


## Destin

Если посмотреть все темы форума, где отментился *sash17*, то наблюдается "странная" закономерность: его мнение по всем вопросам полностью совпадает с политикой городских властей! Что бы это значило?

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, а мнение должно быть только одно - ваше? И оно есть истина в первой инстанции?

----------


## Destin

Сейчас проанализирую темы, где засветился кодер... только почему то есть предчувствие, что и здесь будет полное совпадение мнений

----------


## job2001

> Если посмотреть все темы форума, где отментился *sash17*, то наблюдается "странная" закономерность: его мнение по всем вопросам полностью совпадает с политикой городских властей! Что бы это значило?


 из биографии - "колебался вместе с линией партии" (С)

coder - нет, представьте себе, я тоже в достаточно большом кол-ве вопросов согласен с мнением т.н. городских властей. Но когда в одной теме автор пишет о том, что территорию склонов лучше забрать у громады и передать в частные руки потому что там газоны и цветочки появятся, а в другом - что лучше передать газоны и цветочки городу, чтобы построить там дорогу для нужд громады, у меня возникает законные предположения а) авторов несколько
б) у автора раздвоение личности
в) - беспринципность и именно колебание вместе с линией партии
Какой вариант вам кажется вероятнее?

----------


## coder_ak

*job2001*, слишком больших противоречий не вижу.
Да, отдать в частные руки, да обязать построить общественные дороги, газоны и тд.

----------


## job2001

> *job2001*, слишком больших противоречий не вижу.
> Да, отдать в частные руки, да обязать построить общественные дороги, газоны и тд.


 Еще раз и медленно - на склонах отдать комм. собственность, которая охраняется законами, в частную - потому что частная эффективнее и красивее. По чубаевке и мельницам - забрать частное, потому что есть законы и их 25 лет назад при другом гос-ве предупреждали не строить. В чем различие? Кроме одного - и в том,и в другом случае можно хорошо погреть руки.

----------


## Kozachello

> из биографии - "колебался вместе с линией партии" (С)....


  Это - о Ворохаиме?!

----------


## Reanimator72

> Сейчас проанализирую темы, где засветился кодер... только почему то есть предчувствие, что и здесь будет полное совпадение мнений


 Можешь и мое проанализировать...не думай что только твое правильное...а то что вы истерику подняли по всем темам так это видно давно и невоооруженным взглядом...а баба-яга против....к городским властям никакого отношения не имею, отвечая на возможные вопросы...а то что Sash17 аргументированно вам отвечает, не то что я, эмоционально, получая моды от гогенцоллерна постоянно, вас бесит..

----------


## sash17

Больше чуток скажу. Спрошу просто.
Может быть, мое мнение чаще сходится с мнением специалистов (любой исполком принимает решения только после экспертизы специалистов) потому, что я сам специалист, хотя и не градостроитель, а бывший инженер? 

Что никакого отношения к горвластям не имею - уже писал раза 2 ))).

----------


## Буджак

Чернобыль тоже следствие действий инженеров...  Без обид, но проводить расчеты, опираясь на ТП, мягко говоря, не разумно! Может? Вы инженер-электронщик, а вот то, что с грунтами дела не имели, это точно! Впрочем, я тоже... Но интересовался в студенческие годы, там очень интересная математика сидит, если копнуть поглубже. Увы, у нас копать не принято!

----------


## Сан Саныч

> а то что Sash17 аргументированно вам отвечает, не то что я, эмоционально, получая моды от гогенцоллерна постоянно, вас бесит..


 Ага, то то sash17 уже вторые сутки не может ответить Andrey Borkov. Ему задают конкретный вопрос, просят ответь за слова, а он в ответ ни гугу. Не то что аргументировано, а вообще никак. Вообщем, все на форуме бояться, бойца гурвилана sash17  :smileflag:

----------


## Dema

> Больше чуток скажу. Спрошу просто.
> Может быть, мое мнение чаще сходится с мнением специалистов (любой исполком принимает решения только после экспертизы специалистов) потому, что я сам специалист, хотя и не градостроитель, *а бывший инженер?* 
> 
> Что никакого отношения к горвластям не имею - уже писал раза 2 ))).


 Инженер не может быть бывшим. (мне так кажется). Это-же не должность.

----------


## Kozachello

> Инженер не может быть бывшим. (мне так кажется)...


  Возможно, "бывшим в употреблении"?

----------


## Destin

> ... (любой исполком принимает решения только после экспертизы специалистов) ...


 Sash, ты видел их последний исполком? Ну и как тебе эти специалисты?
Домик Гарри Потера градсовет не прошел, запланирован в водоохранной зоне (что является грубейшим нарушением), а решение на исполкоме уже приняли. Еще примеры привести?  Да ты и сам найдешь, если внимательно прочитаешь эту тему сначала.

----------


## Dema

> Sash, ты видел их последний исполком?* Ну и как тебе эти специалисты?*
> Домик Гарри Потера градсовет не прошел, запланирован в водоохранной зоне (что является грубейшим нарушением), а решение на исполкоме уже приняли. Еще примеры привести?  Да ты и сам найдешь, если внимательно прочитаешь эту тему сначала.


 Это даже не бывшие специалисты, а ручные (дрессированные).

----------


## sash17

> Ага, то то sash17 уже вторые сутки не может ответить Andrey Borkov. Ему задают конкретный вопрос, просят ответь за слова, а он в ответ ни гугу. Не то что аргументировано, а вообще никак.


 А что, простите, это у хозяина научили так разговаривать? Будут корректно задаваться интересные читателям вопросы - будут четкие, аргументированные, понятные читателям ответы.
Выучил сотни студентов - как-нибудь, попонятнее, уж объяснить сумею ))).

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Сан Саныч спасибо за поддержку. Жду ответа от "смелого бойца". А насчет того, что "любой исполком принимает решения только после экспертизы специалистов", то об этом только что очень хорошо Балинов в На самом деле рассказал, как Гурвиц искал того, "Кто на первой базе". Очень показательный пример "экпертизы специалистов", когда никто даже ответить не может за подготовку документов.

----------


## Буджак

> А что, простите, это у хозяина научили так разговаривать? Будут корректно задаваться интересные читателям вопросы - будут четкие, аргументированные, понятные читателям ответы.
> Выучил сотни студентов - как-нибудь, попонятнее, уж объяснить сумею ))).


 Объяснить? Дав ссылки на элементарный прикладной программный пакет? В банках тоже RiskMrtrics стояла, во всяком случае, в западных. А сколько денег они на убытки списали?

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Для тех, кто не в курсе история нашей дискуссии с sash17 посты номер 2836, 2837, 2839, 2841, 2842,2843, 2860, 2861, 2870. Пожалуйста, любой желающий может сам все посмотреть и самостоятельно сделать выводы об уровне аргументации sash17 и способе ведения им дискуссии.

----------


## sash17

> Домик Гарри Потера градсовет не прошел, запланирован в водоохранной зоне (что является грубейшим нарушением), а решение на исполкоме уже приняли.


 Мне етот дом тоже не нравится. 

Но еще больше мне не нравится ПРИТЯНУТАЯ ЗА УШИ аргументация.
Пока отвечу вопросом на вопрос.

Туалет общественный на пляже, в водоохранной зоне, строить можно или нельзя? 
Норма - "1 унітаз на 75 відпочиваючих, розташування – не менш 50 м та не далі 200 м від місця купання".
Т.е., практически, прямо на пляже. Ежели на пляже находится в пиковое время 3000 отдыхающих, значит должно быть 40 унитазов. Можно ли такой туалет строить "в водоохранной зоне"? 
А дельфинарий можно строить в водоохранной зоне?
А грязелечебницу? А грязелечебницу в 40 этажей?
А порт можно строить в водоохранной зоне?
А удобрения и всякий карбамид перегружать на суда можно в водоохранной зоне?
А причаливать рыболовецким судам в водоохранной зоне можно? И куда?
---------------------

Есть, ясное дело, водоохранная зона. Только не надо делать из нее культа. Это - не догма, а лишь руководство к действию.

----------


## sash17

> В банках тоже RiskMrtrics стояла, во всяком случае, в западных. А сколько денег они на убытки списали?


 Точно знаю, что в западных банках списано на убытки, в расчете на 1 млн. баксов оборота денежек МЕНЬШЕ, чем в банках украинских ))).

Инженерное дело - поиск оптимального на данный временной отрезок компромисса.

----------


## Dema

> Точно знаю, что в западных банках списано на убытки, в расчете на 1 млн. баксов оборота денежек МЕНЬШЕ, чем в банках украинских ))).
> 
> Инженерное дело - поиск оптимального на данный временной отрезок *компромисса*.


 Между кем и кем (чем и чем)? Разве предлагались компромисные варианты?

----------


## sash17

> Между кем и кем (чем и чем)? Разве предлагались компромисные варианты?


 Если Вы, честно, на самом деле, не понимаете суть компромисса в инженерном деле - я объясню. Коротко не обещаю - не смогу, но уверен, что смогу объяснить доходчиво. 

Пока дам пример для самостоятельного рассуждения об инженерном компромиссе. 
При ремонте квартиры выяснилась необходимость замены 4-х фасадных окон, переплеты которых геть сгнили за 100 лет эксплуатации. 
Можно установить новые металлопластиковые окна, а можно - новые деревянные. 
Что делать инженеру-архитектору - какие окна выбрать?

----------


## Demon99

> Для тех, кто не в курсе история нашей дискуссии с sash17 посты номер 2836, 2837, 2839, 2841, 2842,2843, 2860, 2861, 2870. Пожалуйста, любой желающий может сам все посмотреть и самостоятельно сделать выводы об уровне аргументации sash17 и способе ведения им дискуссии.


 Посты посмотрел. Выводы сделал. Они, мягко говоря, не в пользу Andrey Borkov. Однозначно, sash17 и в курсе темы и корректно и аргументированно отвечает практически всегда.
Ну и не удержусь. В который раз отмечаю, что многие сообщения на данном форуме (касаемые действий городских властей) откровенно заангажированные и провокационные. В некоторых постах угадываються действия доморощенных политтехнологов (причем даже можно указать кто, именно, заказывает подобную музыку)... Неприятно что форум используеться для политических разборок. Конструктивной, подчеркиваю конструктивной, критики практически нет, все из серии "раньше было лучше" (затасканный,кстати прием). 
При этом, наверняка, записные критиканы все прекрасно понимают и работают, как говориться, не за идею, а совсем наоборот..
Действительно ничего не делаешь- критики не получаешь. Но! Давайте подождем когда вся Одесса просто рухнет!!!! И дороги и дома и канализация с водопроводом и рельсы трамвайные! (мало примеров??).
Ни хрена ж не делалось десятки лет!!!! Да есть проблемы, да человеческий фактор -есть человеческий фактор, никуда не деться , но ОГУЛЬНО хаять все что делаеться (а делаеться действительно много) - просто невозможно! Отсюда вывод. Критиканы- то  засланные :smileflag: 
P/S/ Если получу моды - не удивлюсь.

----------


## Dema

> *Если Вы, честно, на самом деле, не понимаете суть компромисса в инженерном деле* - я объясню. Коротко не обещаю - не смогу, но уверен, что смогу объяснить доходчиво. 
> 
> Пока дам пример для самостоятельного рассуждения об инженерном компромиссе. 
> При ремонте квартиры выяснилась необходимость замены 4-х фасадных окон, переплеты которых геть сгнили за 100 лет эксплуатации. 
> Можно установить новые металлопластиковые окна, а можно - новые деревянные. 
> Что делать инженеру-архитектору - какие окна выбрать?


 Про компромис в инженерном деле я в курсе. :smileflag: 
А про склоны поподробнее можешь? (допускаются и более сложные примеры)

----------


## sash17

> Конструктивной, подчеркиваю конструктивной, критики практически нет, все из серии "раньше было лучше" (затасканный,кстати прием). 
> При этом, наверняка, записные критиканы все прекрасно понимают и работают, как говориться, не за идею, а совсем наоборот.


 Не согласен. Критикующие ИСКРЕННЕ хотят "как лучше". Мешают 3 вещи:
 - инстинктивное неприятие нового;
 - недостаточное умение вести диалог;
 - недостаточное самостоятельное осмысление происходящего - АТВ забивает "жареными фактами" по любому поводу.

----------


## sash17

Могу поподробнее про склоны. Сперва тезисно. Будут вопросы - отвечу здесь. Окажется недосточно - организую круглый стол с лекцией в Одесском отделении Инженерной академии Украины. Приглашу туда ведущих Одесских специалистов для ответов на ВСЕ вопросы.
Которые *цивилизованно*, попрошу в письменном виде подать заранее, ибо обсуждение инженерных вопросов отличается от эстрадного представления, а академики и доктора наук - от эстрадных артистов и мастеров разговорного жанра.
----------------------

1. Что мы имеем?
Мы имеем берегоукрепительную систему с коэффициентом устойчивости склонов 20 лет назад примерно равным 1,25.
Ресурс системы близок к исчерпанию (да и уровень грунтовых вод вдоль верхней террасы поднялся на несколько метров), требуемый коэффициент устойчивости 1,35.
Денег в горбюджете порядка единиц млрд. грн. на берегоукрепление нет.

2. Деньги могут быть привлечены ТОЛЬКО инвестиционные. 

3. Найденный компромисс:
 - дать инвестору участки под застройку ТОЛЬКО вдоль берега, чтобы, при новом строительстве, инвестор БЫЛ ВЫНУЖДЕН выполнить берегоукрепительные   работы. 

4. Разрешить строительство на НИЖНЕЙ и СРЕДНЕЙ террасах склонов (повышение коэффициента устойчивости) с увеличением и облагораживанием площади парковой зоны.

5. Дополнительная инсайдерская информация. 
Предупредить страховые компании, чтобы страхование недвижимости вдоль берега выполнялось исключительно после независимой экспертизы состояния фундаментов.

6. Предусмотреть "сумасшедшую" арендную плату за землю (напр. для зданий Михаников - порядка 500 тыс. баксов в год) для использования ее в градостроительстве.

7. "Нагрузить" инвестора дополнительным строительством коммунальной собственности, причем, как правило, ПЕРЕД основным строительством.

8. Никакой передачи земли в собственность! Только аренда!
------------

Если неясно - буду подробнее...

----------


## Alex R.

> Ага, то то sash17 уже вторые сутки не может ответить Andrey Borkov. Ему задают конкретный вопрос, просят ответь за слова, а он в ответ ни гугу. Не то что аргументировано, а вообще никак. Вообщем, все на форуме бояться, бойца гурвилана sash17


 Да ладно, он уже 11 дней не может ответить на мои *АРГУМЕНТИРОВАННЫЕ* доводы, представленные здесь 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=83788 в сообщениях 8,68,69,70

----------


## Буджак

> Точно знаю, что в западных банках списано на убытки, в расчете на 1 млн. баксов оборота денежек МЕНЬШЕ, чем в банках украинских ))).
> 
> Инженерное дело - поиск оптимального на данный временной отрезок компромисса.


 Что говорит лишь о мелкости нашей банковской системы. А если серьезно, то я очень удивлен приведенной Вами программой, основанной на элементарной геометрии. Предсказать поведение трещины в породе гораздо сложнее, тем более, на склоне. Поверьте, я знаю, о чем говорю - в студенческие годы даже опубликовал 2 научных работы на эту тему - по кинетике трещины и по неустойчивому росту трещины при гидроразрыве. По последней теме даже делал доклад на международном семинаре в Институте физики Земли им. О.Ю. Шмидта АН СССР. Теперь не удивлен тому, что падают крыши аквапарков - инженеры почему-то игнорируют даже то, что было создано полвека назад, предпочитая использовать пакеты, основанные на методах, предложенных почти 100 лет назад. Наверное, отсюда и идет такое "оправдание" этого строительства.

----------


## seredag

Тут ранее дали ссылку на статью Фидирко про парки города http://www.odvestnik.com.ua/stats/3628/
зашла туда и оставила комментарий - там же было написано "нас интересует Ваше мнение".  :smileflag:  наивная я - мое сообщение удалили. Текст сообщения был такой:
Решение №525 от 17.12.1992 года исполкома Одесского горсовета "Об упорядочении землепользования в парках культуры и отдыха" п.4 "Установить, что дирекция парка культуры и отдыха, центра досуга, является единственной, частично финансируемой из средств городского бюджета организацией, управляемой территорией парка и учредителем культурно-хозяйственной деятельности на ней"
После проведения инвентаризации парков и скверов дирекция имеет сама право заключать договора с предпринимателями, оказывающими услуги по досугу и развлечению горожан, арендная плата за пользование землей закрепленной за парком или сквером должна идти на дальнейшее благоустройство и восстановление их же. Не надо ничего придумывать - нужно жестко контролировать директоров парков и руководителей районных администраций - более трех лет в сквере по ул.Левитана угол Ак.Королева стоял самовольный павильон с игровыми автоматами - ныне покойный Фидирко, работавший в Киевской райадминистрации на личном приеме нам сказал - павильон САМОВОЛЬНЫЙ, никаких документов нет, - и это стояло на центральном газоне сквера. Кто куда платил деньги за аренду земли сквера??? Кто-то заплатил админштраф за уничтожение элемента благоустройства сквера - газона??? 
п.11 решения №525 от 17.12.1992 года "Городскому финансовому отделу отнести расходы по благоустройству, озеленению, содержанию территории и коммуникаций парков за счет городского бюджета и хозяйственной деятельности парков" - где все те деньги, которые должны были быть с 1993 года выделяться на это? Никогда и ничего не обновлялось в нашем сквере, значит средства разворованы? Никаких частных арендаторов мы не приемлем и категорически возражаем. Тем более, что говорить о конкурсах просто смешно, в наше случае гарантировано выиграет "конкурс" фирма "Гефест" и продолжит свои посягательства на застройку территории сквера, возможно даже мы предугадаем, что это будет ледовый каток на половину территории сквера.
Не понравилось значит мое мнение 

Поступило предложение от депутата горсовета (не буду разглашать фамилию) до начала сессии направить в Горсовет побольше писем с протестами против передачи парков в частные руки. На сессии 10 июля хотят протянуть этот вопрос.

----------


## sash17

> Да ладно, он уже 11 дней не может ответить на мои *АРГУМЕНТИРОВАННЫЕ* доводы, представленные здесь 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=83788 в сообщениях 8,68,69,70


 Для примера отвечаю на 1 Ваш "довод". 

"Как всегда факты, изложенные sash17, притянуты за уши и содержат только "нужные" нашей городской власти аргументы. Как всегда в своих сообщениях, он "забывает" упоминать контраргументы, которые чаще всего оказываются весомее. 

Цитата:
пропускная способность ОДНОЙ полосы движения на городской улице (не магистральной!) - около 1000 автомобилей в час  

Я хочу заявить: я против наркотиков, и призываю людей отказаться от их употребления. Потому что для утверждения такой пропускной нормы для магистрали "Север - Юг" нужно было пыхнуть что-то очень сильно гребущее. 
Вменяемым людям обясняю: 
1000 машин в час - это 1 машина менее чем за 4 секунды! А учитывая планируемую "бессветофорность" магистрали получается, что переход улицы станет невозможен. Или придётся строить пешеходные мосты, за которые Жабе будут очень "благодарны" люди, которым для того, чтобы пойти в магазин или на остановку общественного транспорта, нужно перейти дорогу и потребуется забираться по гололёду на мост и так же спускаться с него."

Ваш довод -"для утверждения такой пропускной нормы (около 1000 автомобилей в час) для магистрали "Север - Юг" нужно было пыхнуть"

Отвечаю РАЗВЕРНУТО. 

Число мной переписано из действующих Государственных строительных норм. 
Поэтому, диалог *по этому поводу со мной вести бесполезно*!
Обращайтесь в Госстрой - внесут изменения в норму пропускной способности одной полосы движения - все градостроители и проектировщики (это - разные люди), как 1 будут исполнять измененную норму. Ибо ее неисполнение чревато лишением лицензии и ПРЕЗРЕНИЕМ коллег.
Смотреть таблицу 1.2. ДБН В.2.3-5-2001  - ВУЛИЦІ ТА ДОРОГИ НАСЕЛЕНИХ ПУНКТІВ - http://www.stroyrec.com.ua/gost_view.php?id=3020  .

Теперь понятно, почему нет ответов на подобные вопросы? 

Потому, что пересказывать общеизвестные факты - все равно, что цитировать таблицу умножения. 

Не надо на меня обижаться за несколько менторский тон и резкость высказываний. Может быть, мой стиль изложения материала неприятен, зато он краток и доходчив.

----------


## Viktoz

> Отвечаю РАЗВЕРНУТО. 
> 
> Число мной переписано из действующих Государственных строительных норм. 
> Поэтому, диалог *по этому поводу со мной вести бесполезно*!
> Обращайтесь в Госстрой - внесут изменения в норму пропускной способности одной полосы движения - все градостроители и проектировщики (это - разные люди), как 1 будут исполнять измененную норму. Ибо ее неисполнение чревато лишением лицензии и ПРЕЗРЕНИЕМ коллег.
> Смотреть таблицу 1.2. ДБН В.2.3-5-2001  - ВУЛИЦІ ТА ДОРОГИ НАСЕЛЕНИХ ПУНКТІВ - http://www.stroyrec.com.ua/gost_view.php?id=3020  .
> 
> Теперь понятно, почему нет ответов на подобные вопросы?


 Наоборот, теперь понятно откуда такая информация и такие  глубокие просчеты. Как известно, теория не всегда совпадает с практикой.

 1000 авто в час, это ~ 17  в минуту. Цифра вполне реальная. Вполне возможно, но это при условии непрерывного движения. Добавляем между каждыми 10-ю авто одну маршрутку,  которая как показывает практика останавливается через каждые 50-100 метров, посадка -высадка пассажиров занимает 10-60 с. - на каждой маршрутке мы теряем в среднем по 30 с. Соответственно кол. машин уменьшается  в два раза, не 17, а 8 -9/мин. 
Если сюда добавить светофоры (20 - 40  с.), цифра  еще уменьшиться до 5- 6 авто/мин (360 авто в час). И это при условии что все одновременно трогаются и одновременно останавливаются. Другими словами одна  полоса движения при такой нагрузке не сможет пропустить указанное Вами колличество автомобилей. 
А таблица Госстроя - чисто теоретическая, и реалиям  движения в густонаселенном городе не отвечает.

----------


## sash17

> А таблица Госстроя - чисто теоретическая, и реалиям  движения в густонаселенном городе не отвечает.


 Советую почитать ДБН немножко дальше таблички 1.2. Учтены и светофоры, и остановки и парковочные карманы и автобусы и маршрутные такси.
Строительные нормы написаны не "теорией", а  ЖИЗНЬЮ...

----------


## Destin

Ну вот, наконец, все стало на свои места: 




> Могу поподробнее про склоны. Сперва тезисно. Будут вопросы - отвечу здесь. Окажется недосточно - организую круглый стол с лекцией в Одесском отделении Инженерной академии Украины. Приглашу туда ведущих Одесских специалистов для ответов на ВСЕ вопросы....


 Это вас горисполком уполномочил или ведущие одесские специалисты все ваши друзья-товарищи?




> ...Денег в горбюджете порядка единиц млрд. грн. на берегоукрепление нет.
> 2. Деньги могут быть привлечены ТОЛЬКО инвестиционные...


 Вот он ключевой аргумент, оправдывающий распродажу (аренду на 49 лет) городской земли направо и налево. ДЕНЕГ НЕТ! Придет инвестор и ВСЕ облагородит! А воровать меньше не пробовали?





> 3. Найденный компромисс:
>  - дать инвестору участки под застройку ТОЛЬКО вдоль берега, чтобы, при новом строительстве, инвестор БЫЛ ВЫНУЖДЕН выполнить берегоукрепительные   работы....


 Ясное дело, что только вдоль берега. Других то участков в городе почти и не осталось. И до вас, и при вас уже постарались. А насчет "был вынужден выполнить берегоукрепительные работы" - так об этом в договоре между инвестором и городом ни строчки. Можете изучить договор с миханиками. Это исключительно на усмотрение ИНВЕСТОРА.  




> 4. Разрешить строительство на НИЖНЕЙ и СРЕДНЕЙ террасах склонов (повышение коэффициента устойчивости) с увеличением и облагораживанием площади парковой зоны....


 Железная логика - верхняя терраса склонов уже давно распродана :smileflag: 
Из почти 20га парковой земли, отданной миханикам: 10га идет под застройку и 10 га под "облагораживание". Ну, и где здесь увеличение площади парковой зоны?




> 5. Дополнительная инсайдерская информация. 
> Предупредить страховые компании, чтобы страхование недвижимости вдоль берега выполнялось исключительно после независимой экспертизы состояния фундаментов.
> 6. Предусмотреть "сумасшедшую" арендную плату за землю (напр. для зданий Михаников - порядка 500 тыс. баксов в год) для использования ее в градостроительстве....


 О! Ну, инвестору ваше предложение ОЧЕНЬ понравится!




> 7. "Нагрузить" инвестора дополнительным строительством коммунальной собственности, причем, как правило, ПЕРЕД основным строительством....


 Да, а чего ж не нагрузили, когда в аренду отдавали? Приведите пример кого нагрузили?




> 8. Никакой передачи земли в собственность! Только аренда!...


 Передача земли в аренду не исключает передачу в дальнейшем в собственность.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Мне етот дом тоже не нравится. 
> 
> Но еще больше мне не нравится ПРИТЯНУТАЯ ЗА УШИ аргументация.
> Пока отвечу вопросом на вопрос.
> 
> Туалет общественный на пляже, в водоохранной зоне, строить можно или нельзя? 
> Норма - "1 унітаз на 75 відпочиваючих, розташування – не менш 50 м та не далі 200 м від місця купання".
> Т.е., практически, прямо на пляже. Ежели на пляже находится в пиковое время 3000 отдыхающих, значит должно быть 40 унитазов. Можно ли такой туалет строить "в водоохранной зоне"? 
> А дельфинарий можно строить в водоохранной зоне?
> ...


 И правильно! Застроить элитными домами с кортами, паркингами и собственными пляжами нужно всю водоохранную зону на том простом основании, что в ней можно строить туалеты...
Аргументация просто из легированой стали. Браво!!!

----------


## Podkidish

В прошлые входные была в Чабанке на прудах, первый раз с прошлого года. Вышла на берег и ахнула.. мало того, что за аквапарком вырос уже просто обнесенный забором городок. Обрыв срезан, утрамбован в площадку, которая заходит в море еще метров на 20-ть.Говорят, там будут строить котеджики по 800-1000 тыс. у е. за штучку. Выхода к морю уже можно сказать нет. Остался маленький пляжик, и то сугубо для отдыхающих в "Мюнхаузене". Хорошо, что охранники оказались молдавской национальности, удалось прорваться к воде. Интересно, что будет в году грядущем с такими то темпами...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В прошлые входные была в Чабанке на прудах, первый раз с прошлого года. Вышла на берег и ахнула.. мало того, что за аквапарком вырос уже просто обнесенный забором городок. Обрыв срезан, утрамбован в площадку, которая заходит в море еще метров на 20-ть.Говорят, там будут строить котеджики по 800-1000 тыс. у е. за штучку. Выхода к морю уже можно сказать нет. Остался маленький пляжик, и то сугубо для отдыхающих в "Мюнхаузене". Хорошо, что охранники оказались молдавской национальности, удалось прорваться к воде. Интересно, что будет в году грядущем с такими то темпами...


 еще в прошлом году ничего этого небыло.
А пруды еще не засыпали?

----------


## Ginger

Если раньше у стройки возле России забор был со щелями, то сегодня обнаружила ,что уже не подглянешь что там. Нашла одну маааленькую - уже положили плиты на сваи. Это значит фундамент почти готов?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Если раньше у стройки возле России забор был со щелями, то сегодня обнаружила ,что уже не подглянешь что там. Нашла одну маааленькую - уже положили плиты на сваи. Это значит фундамент почти готов?


  В прошлое воскресение еще бурили отверстия для свай. Но в общем и целом должны заканчивать - работают ударно.

----------


## Podkidish

> еще в прошлом году ничего этого небыло.
> А пруды еще не засыпали?


 Пруды то не засыпали - они же давно собственность не общественная, а частная.. но вполне возможно, что скоро и они не будут пристанищем для всех жаждущих шашлычка...по принципу естественного отбора -попадут в другие лапки и будут радовать узкий круг ..

----------


## job2001

> Пруды то не засыпали - они же давно собственность не общественная, а частная.. но вполне возможно, что скоро и они не будут пристанищем для всех жаждущих шашлычка...по принципу естественного отбора -попадут в другие лапки и будут радовать узкий круг ..


  все возвращается на круги своя :smileflag: раньше они тоже были закрытой территорией, только по другой причине

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> все возвращается на круги свояраньше они тоже были закрытой территорией, только по другой причине


 Очень скоро просто все побережье станет одной сплошной закрытой территорией.
И самое смешное заключается в том, что это вполне возможно предотвратить. Для этого просто нужно выйти на улицу (желательно поближе к памятнику А.С. Пушкину) и погромче заявить об этом.
Но когда нужно приходят единицы. Обидно

----------


## JN

Вот именно! Чем дальше, тем больше убеждаюсь в том, что защитники побережья уходят по той лишь причине, что полагают, что раз их не поддерживает(активно!) большое количество одесситов, то єто никому не надо. Разве они не правы?

----------


## sash17

http://world.lib.ru/s/shtern_l_i/odessaprod.shtml

----------


## JN

И что Вы этим хотели сказать?

----------


## Kozachello

> И что Вы этим хотели сказать?


  Что с точки зрения сашков, в Адессе ВСЁ лучшАется!

----------


## Reanimator72

а с точки зрения козачков - ухудшается...а шо это за Ново-Россия?там еще производят таких козачкофф?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> а с точки зрения козачков - ухудшается...а шо это за Ново-Россия?там еще производят таких козачкофф?


 И что Вы этим хотели сказать?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Инересны мысли форумчан, по-поводу предполагаемого генпланом строительства на наших любимых Склонах 4-х полос. автомагистрали. Мысль возникла в связи с ДТП на пр.Шевченко,- наверно, все в курсе чьи машинки отметились? И о причинах сего, повторяющегося, каждое утро (к счастью - не всегда с таким результатом) действа - езда без правил ? Отсюда - вывод: дорога для кого, - для них же, ездить будут как, - именно так, как привыкли - на красный, по встречке, на макс. скорости, кто не спрятался,- я не виноват..Куда деваться пешим одесситам, желающим двигаться в сторону желанного моря, пляжа, парка.. - перелетать по воздуху ? Ведь это для нашего ,,удобства,, предлагается ,,БЛАГОустроить,, наш же парк, не выяснив у одесситов (хозяев склонов по Закону) их желание или НЕжелание лишиться парка и, ко всему остальному ,,счастью,, - в виде хмарочосов для избранных, вместо ЗЕЛЕНОЙ зоны для всего города; получить риск оказаться под колесами этих и др. членовозов. Может им ,,сподручнее,, будет прорыть подземный вариант вдоль склонов, там даже светофоры не понадобятся, без пробок долетать будут, и городу останется кусочек зелени(читай чистого воздуха !) с барского плеча. Кто-то скажет удорожание и т.д.,но ,ради себя ,любимых, скорости ,без остановок ,можно и поднапрячь извилины ,технологии..)))

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Инересны мысли форумчан, по-поводу предполагаемого генпланом строительства на наших любимых Склонах 4-х полос. автомагистрали.


 4-х полосная трасса - это сколько ж метов в ширину? Как пр.Шевченко, метров 20. Выйдите на первую террасу и представте себе, что останется, если ровнять склон под эти 20 м? И это только трасса, без строительства. А еще выяснится потом, что нужно подпорные стенки строить, чтобы не получилось, как в пер.Азарова... Нет уж, путь они лучше на вертолетах летают. Хотя и вертолеты тоже небезопасны для гуляющих на склонах

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Может ребята проявят скромность))) и обойдутся двуполосной, и под землей..

----------


## JN

Однозначно под землю, и трассі не понадобится. :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Одним словом будем иметь вместо прибрежных склонов залитое асфальтом и бетоном пространство утыканное 24-этажными строениями из стекла и бетона же, прорезанное магистралями и трубопроводами, разграниченное заборами и шлакбаумами. Пляжи по большей части будут закрытыми. А городская громада может ехать отдыхать из родного города за тридевять земель.
Зато курвицы получат суперприбыли.
Ну страна у нас! Ну и народ!

----------


## Федорыч

Все митинги протестов нужно проводить не на центральных площадях а у мест проживания чиновников прям у ворот мера, замов и т.д. чтоб их родня на них влияла

----------


## JN

Вы хоть на одном были? Хоть на Думской?

----------


## Лейпциг

Некоторые люди не понимают, что не только нас, простых одесситов, они лишат моря, пляжей, парка на склонах, но и себя!
Действительно, что они получат взамен зоны отдыха, построив там очередной "Чудо-город"? Кусок городской застройки. Хорошо ли будет там жить? Лето все же у нас не круглый год.
Те, которые себе под коттеджи побережье захватывают, хоть какую-то извилину в мозгах имеют.

----------


## MasterChieF

А они там и не будут жить круглый год... зачем ? им как раз на лето  этот кусочек и нужен с шиком чтоб лето проводить!

----------


## JN

> Действительно, что они получат взамен зоны отдыха, построив там очередной "Чудо-город"?


 Они получат деньги, и сильно постараются убежать вместе с ними, например, в Рио-де-Жанейро...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Они получат деньги, и сильно постараются убежать вместе с ними, например, в Рио-де-Жанейро...


 Этим хлопцам Хайфа ближе, и не только географически

----------


## JN

> Этим хлопцам Хайфа ближе, и


 шо, без арабов жить не могут?

----------


## Danil

> Этим хлопцам Хайфа ближе, и не только географически


 Да?  И Уберии,  и Кучуку?  Откуда инфа?

----------


## JN

> Да? И Уберии, и Кучуку? Откуда инфа?


 Вы спрашиваете за кучука? Слухи, наверное .

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Только что прочла тему о строительстве меткомбината , ужас. Но если это побольше и чаще рекламировать ,в соответствующем  экологическом "свете", особенно в местах , посещаемых потенц. покупателями - в новостроях перестанут покупать недвижимость (кто ж враг своему здоровью и своим наследникам за свои же деньги ?) .Может "инвесторов" остановит?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Только что прочла тему о строительстве меткомбината , ужас. Но если это побольше и чаще рекламировать ,в соответствующем  экологическом "свете", особенно в местах , посещаемых потенц. покупателями - в новостроях перестанут покупать недвижимость (кто ж враг своему здоровью и своим наследникам за свои же деньги ?) .Может "инвесторов" остановит?


 Его предполагается строить около Южного, т.е. на порядочном расстоянии от города. К тому же вопрос еще не решен, да и шайка курвица явно будет против. Скорее всего не построят. (а возможно все это вообще пуля)

Кроме нас "инвесторов" останавливать некому, увы

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Вы думаете пуля ? - http://eho-ua.com/2008/07/08/minprom...j_oblasti.html   -  Кто будет спрашивать у "шайки" ? - Думаю, мое предложение (см. выше) может пригодиться в любом варианте((( , - кошмарная альтернатива или "вилка", как в шашках, только на кону - город...

----------


## Destin

Одесса, ИА «Круг-информ». Одесский градостроительный совет одобрил эскизный проект центра отдыха и развлечений с благоустройством «Лунного парка» на нижней северной террасе Приморского бульвара в ходе сегодняшнего заседания. 
Как передает информационное издание «Эхо», заказчиком проекта выступило общество с ограниченной ответственностью «Медиа-инвестмент групп», проектная организация – «Архпроект-МДМ». Как было отмечено в ходе заседания, при создании в Одессе центра отдыха и развлечений предполагается провести реконструкцию прилегающей к Приморскому бульвару территории, поскольку «проект затрагивает сам бульвар, Потемкинскую лестницу и улицу Приморскую». Кроме того, планируется строительство 4-этажной гостиницы.
По словам проектировщиков, основной идеей проекта является «решение вопроса семейного отдыха».

http://www.krug.com.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=4202&Itemid=54

Ну не может обойтись центр развлечений без гостиницы :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

> провести реконструкцию прилегающей к Приморскому бульвару территории, поскольку «проект затрагивает *сам бульвар, Потемкинскую лестницу и улицу Приморскую*».


 Офигеть!

----------


## Скрытик

Интересно сколько этажей будет у гостиницы после окончания строительства? Кто угадает?
Я думаю 8.

----------


## Jorjic

> Интересно сколько этажей будет у гостиницы после окончания строительства? Кто угадает?
> Я думаю 8.


 А я думаю 14. Единичку проще приписать.

----------


## Лисица

а пустующего отеля "Одесса" значит мало...
надо типа подешевле что-то построить..

----------


## Destin

Похоже, что все это "благоустройство" Лунного парка затеяно именно с целью построить там гостиницу. Расстояние от крыш зданий до плитки Приморского бульвара – 3 – 3,6 м. Длина здания – 150 м, длина всего парка – 220 м.

http://www.o-daily.net/index.php?news=3879&p=sin

----------


## JN

> А я думаю 14. Единичку проще приписать.


  Угу! Судя по аппетитам, двоечку приписывать будут. Иначе "откатов" не окупить.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Господа! поздравляю Вас! Стартовал проект застройки городских парков элитной недвижимостью.
Положительно восхищает то, что о чем бы ни шла речь у этого винницкого выскочки в итоге получается  гостинница.
Слов нет...

----------


## verda

Останется ли после этого бульвар бульваром, т.е. общедоступной зелёной зоной отдыха? 
И ещё меня очень интересует судьба Бульвара Искусств (Комсомольского). Как я уже писала, Приморский назван в списке парков "резервной территорией"; а Б. Искусств не назван вообще, и на Генплане нет этого названия, как не нарисован и Тёщин мост. Проектировщики меня "успокоили", что план сделан в Киеве, а там про наши мосты и бульвары вообще не знают, вот и пропустили случайно.  Но разве это успокаивающая информация?

----------


## Jorjic

> Проектировщики меня "успокоили", что план сделан в Киеве, а там про наши мосты и бульвары *вообще не знают*, вот и пропустили случайно.


 Вот это и есть истинный уровень тех, кто занимается "научной" реконструкцией и развитием нашей жемчужины. 
Этот город уже много раз спасало чудо. Может и на этот раз высшие силы нас уберегут от очередных хамов, воров и конъюнктурщиков. Больше рассчитывать не на что.

----------


## coder_ak

А как сейчас приятно прогуляться по этим склонам, особенно вечерком. Спугнуть парочки занимающиеся любовью, наступить в собачье и человечье дерьмо, поперепрыгивать через горы мусора, встретить симпатичного и, возможно даже, не очень сексуального маньяка, да и просто с гопниками пообщаться...

----------


## Destin

Coder , а где твой друг Sash17? Что-то не слышно его комментариев по этому поводу? :smileflag:

----------


## Dema

> *А как сейчас приятно прогуляться по этим склонам*, особенно вечерком. Спугнуть парочки занимающиеся любовью, наступить в собачье и человечье дерьмо, поперепрыгивать через горы мусора, встретить симпатичного и, возможно даже, не очень сексуального маньяка, да и просто с гопниками пообщаться...


 Можно благоустроить эту территорию как парк. В таком случае самый ценный архитектурно-исторический ансамбль Одессы не пострадает. Неужели единственный способ реанимации заброшенных (неухоженных) территорий - это плотная застройка бетонно-стеклянными монстрами?

----------


## Destin

Нет, так не интересно. А заработать на чем?

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Так более того, здесь все умышленно происходит. Разве не мэр гурвиц и его подчиненные несут ответственность, чтобы"приятно было прогулятся по склонам особенно вечерком"? Они. Но вместо того, чтобы благоустраивать парки эдик и его команда наоборот доводит все до запустения и потом говорит "Несомненно (Балинов правильно подметил - это любимое слово у мэра) надо приводить в порядок запущенную территорию" Поэтиому мы ее отдадим коммерсантам и пусть они с нее качают тугрики себе в карман (предварительно заплатив в наш).

----------


## coder_ak

Всё можно, были бы деньги. Да еще было бы отношение людей к общественной собственности нормальное, а не такое, как сейчас - всё сломать, изгадить. Не моё, не жалко.

Постоянно, в любой теме звучит одно и то же - "они... деньги... в карман...", не надоело изучать чьи то карманы?
Без собственника никогда не будет порядка.

----------


## Dema

> *Всё можно, были бы деньги*. Да еще было бы отношение людей к общественной собственности нормальное, а не такое, как сейчас - всё сломать, изгадить. Не моё, не жалко.


 На горсад нашлись деньги (и никто-там ничего не ломает).

----------


## coder_ak

Кстати о горсаде! Сколько было криков, как бедных, несчастных художников (а на деле обычных торговцев) притеснят и выгоняют.
Но надо всё таки сравнить размер горсада и парка. И учесть расположение - самый центр города, толпы туристов и парк на склонах.

----------


## Dema

> Кстати о горсаде! Сколько было криков, как бедных, несчастных художников (а на деле обычных торговцев) притеснят и выгоняют.
> Но надо всё таки сравнить размер горсада и парка. И учесть расположение - самый центр города, *толпы туристов* и парк на склонах.


 На бульваре мало туристов?

----------


## Destin

> ...Постоянно, в любой теме звучит одно и то же - "они... деньги... в карман...", не надоело изучать чьи то карманы?
> Без собственника никогда не будет порядка.


 Не надоело. Тем более, что деньги не чьи то, а наши - из городского бюджета. Сейчас идет реконструкция Приморского бульвара, стоимость всех работ оценивается приблизительно в 9 млн. грн. Из них 30-40% откат чиновникам. И так по каждому городскому строительству или реконструкции улиц: Тираспольской, Балковской и т.п.

Вот вам и деньги на поддержание скверов и парков в ухоженном состоянии, ув. Кодер.

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Постоянно, в любой теме звучит одно и то же - "они... деньги... в карман...", не надоело изучать чьи то карманы?
> Без собственника никогда не будет порядка.


 А зачем нам тогда такой "отец города", который в нем не может навести порядок? Давайте тогда избирем тех, кто этот порядок наводит. Хотя бы хозяев фирмы, которой Лунный парк отдали. По вашему выходит, что вся функция Эдуарда Гурвица сводится к тому, чтобы выбирать кому из собственников какой кусок Одессы отдать. И так и получается. Но в таком случае его карман и карманы его окружения нуждаются еще в более тщательном изучении. Потому что там оседают наши деньги, и уплаченные в виде налогов, и деньги от продажи наших общих одесских земель. Не наша вина, что гурвиц обманул своих избирателей. Если бы он сразу сказал, что идет в мэры только для того, чтобы одесские земли пристраивать собственникам, а из него самого хозяйственник нулевой, вряд ли за него проголосовало бы большинство одесситов.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Смотрели в повторе АРТовск. выпуск новостей, взгляд привлек вид укрепленных склонов с нагромождением из гранитных глыб, чистора воды, явное отсутствие высоток, - все утопало в зелени...Оказалось, интервью давал представитель "Монолитстроя" или просто "Монолит", объясняя, как им удается проводить БЕРЕГОУКРЕПЛЕНИЕ, с сохранением экологии (появились рыбаки возле гранитн. насыпей !) в...городе Ильичевске. Значит есть альтернатива застройке склонов ! Ведь ее преподносят одесситам, как "единств. возможный вариант спасения " НАШЕГО ПАРКА на склонах ! Может кто-то знает об этом подробнее.А есть на форуме ильичевцы? - пару фоток хотелось бы..

----------


## sonatana

[QUOTE=coder_ak;2964715]Всё можно, были бы деньги. Да еще было бы отношение людей к общественной собственности нормальное, а не такое, как сейчас - всё сломать, изгадить. Не моё, не жалко.

Постоянно, в любой теме звучит одно и то же - "они... деньги... в карман...", не надоело изучать чьи то карманы?
Без собственника никогда не будет порядка.[/QUO

Браво! хоть что-то путное))))

----------


## JN

> в...городе Ильичевске. Значит есть альтернатива застройке склонов ! Ведь ее преподносят одесситам, как "единств. возможный вариант спасения " НАШЕГО ПАРКА на склонах !


 Одесситам много всякого дерьма преподносят, в том числе и ту откровенную и неумную агитацию, которую ведет здесь пан кодер.
Сюжет об Ильичевске был очень хорошим, Вы у меня его с языка сняли. А главное, КАК они ведут свои берегоукрепительные работы! Тем самым "старым" одесским методом:
-уполаживание и террасирование склонов;
-вынос масс на гранитную подушку в море;
-отведение грунтовых вод;
-удержание верхнего грунта с помощью зеленых насаждений, и т.д.
И деньги у них на это есть, а у гурвица нет даже на то, чтоб поддержать в нормальном состоянии уже сделанное.
Тут вспоминаются слова мэра Ильичевска, сказанные одному архитектору: "Вы свой Нагорный бульвар уничтожили, а я сохранил."
Где бы мэра нормального найти, о хорошем уже не говорю. Точно не в Украине.

----------


## Ginger

Чуть-чуть фоток будущей красоты в Лунном парке

----------


## Dema

> Чуть-чуть фоток будущей красоты в Лунном парке


 «*Это чисто бизнес-проект, от первой до последней буквы», - подчеркнул Вячеслав Крук. 

По его мнению, в этой части города «просится быть музей Одессы, большой амфитеатр или еще что-то, рассказывающее людям об Одессе*». (с)

Как у них язык поворачивается такую мерзость произносить? Сначала убить Одессу, но тут-же построить на ее месте музей покойнице.

----------


## Destin

> «*Это чисто бизнес-проект, от первой до последней буквы», - подчеркнул Вячеслав Крук. 
> 
> По его мнению, в этой части города «просится быть музей Одессы, большой амфитеатр или еще что-то, рассказывающее людям об Одессе*». (с)


 А на склонах 9 ст. БФ  в круглом доме, где проживает крук, очень просится быть реабилитационный центр инто-саны...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Одесситам много всякого дерьма преподносят, в том числе и ту откровенную и неумную агитацию, которую ведет здесь пан кодер.
> Сюжет об Ильичевске был очень хорошим, Вы у меня его с языка сняли. А главное, КАК они ведут свои берегоукрепительные работы! Тем самым "старым" одесским методом:
> -уполаживание и террасирование склонов;
> -вынос масс на гранитную подушку в море;
> -отведение грунтовых вод;
> -удержание верхнего грунта с помощью зеленых насаждений, и т.д.
> И деньги у них на это есть, а у гурвица нет даже на то, чтоб поддержать в нормальном состоянии уже сделанное.
> Тут вспоминаются слова мэра Ильичевска, сказанные одному архитектору: "Вы свой Нагорный бульвар уничтожили, а я сохранил."
> Где бы мэра нормального найти, о хорошем уже не говорю. Точно не в 
> Украине.


 А может Хмельнюка позвать на царство?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> «*Это чисто бизнес-проект, от первой до последней буквы», - подчеркнул Вячеслав Крук. 
> 
> По его мнению, в этой части города «просится быть музей Одессы, большой амфитеатр или еще что-то, рассказывающее людям об Одессе*». (с)
> 
> Как у них язык поворачивается такую мерзость произносить? Сначала убить Одессу, но тут-же построить на ее месте музей покойнице.


 вас удивляет поведение этих человеков?
Наглость и цинизм - вот их главные качества

----------


## АТ

> А как сейчас приятно прогуляться по этим склонам, особенно вечерком. Спугнуть парочки занимающиеся любовью, наступить в собачье и человечье дерьмо, поперепрыгивать через горы мусора, встретить симпатичного и, возможно даже, не очень сексуального маньяка, да и просто с гопниками пообщаться...


 Между прочим, в советское время все склоны были распределены между предприятиями. И каждое предприятие отвечало за свой кусок склона: посылало туда людей и технику для уборки и поддержания в нормальном состоянии.
Что, сейчас этого сделать нельзя? Просто закрепить  склоны за фирмами и за это давать какие-то налоговые послабления типа как за меценатство?

----------


## Jorjic

> Между прочим, в советское время все склоны были распределены между предприятиями. И каждое предприятие отвечало за свой кусок склона: посылало туда людей и технику для уборки и поддержания в нормальном состоянии.
> Что, сейчас этого сделать нельзя? Просто закрепить  склоны за фирмами и за это давать какие-то налоговые послабления типа как за меценатство?


 И какой с этого навар? Будет порядок, будут люди гулять и не будут получать вышеописанного удовольствия. А так - застроим склоны и будет всем счастье.

----------


## ФЫВАH

> ...в советское время все склоны были распределены между предприятиями. И каждое предприятие отвечало за свой кусок склона: посылало туда людей и технику для уборки и поддержания в нормальном состоянии.
> Что, сейчас этого сделать нельзя? Просто закрепить  склоны за фирмами и за это давать какие-то налоговые послабления типа как за меценатство?


 Нельзя. Действующее налоговое законодательство, принятое НАМИ ИЗБРАННЫМИ в Верховную Раду депутатами, никаких "налоговых послаблений" не допускает. 

Вот скинуться просто гражданам-Одесситам "из своих" - это можно. 
Вот собрали, скажем, 10 тыс.  Теперь из них выйдет, если ничего не нарушать, людям заплатить примерно 4 тыс. Если технику не нанимать. Остальное все равно государство заберет  налогами и отчислениями...
---------

Кроме этого, интересно, что значит в наше время "закрепить  склоны за фирмами"? Это снова, что ли, доктора наук будут улицы подметать, а певцы и танцоры - мусор собирать?
Так у нас и без этого всего производительность труда ниже среднеевропейской раз в 10 - по зарплате видно четко...

----------


## Jorjic

> ...Это снова, что ли, доктора наук будут улицы подметать, а певцы и танцоры - мусор собирать? Так у нас и без этого всего производительность труда ниже среднеевропейской раз в 10 - по зарплате видно четко...


 Поэтому тихо и быстро продадим(ся) цивилизованным европейцам...
Какие-то такие знакомые мотивы... Я все это уже читал под другим ником.

----------


## JN

> ... Это снова, что ли, доктора наук будут улицы подметать...?


 Так ведь нынешним только это и по квалификации. А бывшие, они не сильно по этому поводу переживали.




> ... 
> Так у нас и без этого всего производительность труда ниже среднеевропейской раз в 10 - по зарплате видно четко...


 И когда бывшие не переживали, производительность их труда была гораздо выше, чем сейчас.

----------


## JN

> А может Хмельнюка позвать на царство?


 Ну, не знаю... Думаю, хуже не будет.

----------


## job2001

> Какие-то такие знакомые мотивы... Я все это уже читал под другим ником.


  +1, в другой теме я тоже уже высказался по этому поводу, третья реинкарнация на моей памяти

----------


## АТ

Мда. Посидел я тут, почитал, подумал - и понял:

*Склоны не удержать.*
Слишком большая ценность и слишком много желающих со слишком большими деньгами.
Это всё равно что американским индейцам пробовать спасти свои прерии и бизонов от бледнолицых братьев.
Прерии отберут и поделят, а простых краснокожих - в резервации. Без выхода к морю.
И попробуйте мне доказать, что я неправ. Все, кто думает иначе - сопливые романтики, не знающие жизни.
Какой же выход?
По-моему, только один.

*СКЛОНЫ ПРОДАВАТЬ.*
И чем быстрее, тем лучше. Пока этот процесс ещё можно сделать управляемым.
И направить этот процесс так, чтобы с него была польза одесситам, а не тем, кто продаёт.

Во-первых, склоны продавать НЕ ЦЕЛИКОМ. Часть склонов должна остаться за горожанами.
Это пляжи и нижняя терраса, включая Трассу Здоровья (по всей её длине, от Ланжерона до Аркадии).
Продажные участки должны начинаться выше Трассы Здоровья и идти до верхней террасы. 
По верхней террасе должна остаться на краю пешеходная дорожка. Чтобы пожилые одесситы тоже могли по ней гулять и любоваться морем. А ограничиваться дорожка должна перилами над обрывом.
Далее. Все перпендикулярные морю улицы и переулки (типа Шампанский, Кирпичный, Лейтенантский) должны иметь продолжение по склону до Трассы Здоровья. Чтобы идя по любой улице, можно было спуститься к морю. А не искать щели между особняками. Дороги продавать нельзя.
Далее. Продавать эти участки только с открытых аукционов со специальной мандатной комиссией. И если комиссия обнаружит, что на аукционе два участника, один из которых тесть второго, участок с торгов снимается. Аукцион - это деньги, а не борьба нанайских мальчиков.
И ещё одно условие: Участок продаётся ТОЛЬКО ГОРОДУ. Если ты купил участок - живи на нём, не хочешь жить - продай ОБРАТНО ГОРОДУ. А город опять на аукционе продаст его новому желающему. Никаких шахер-махеров с землёй.
Ну и дополнительное условие: владелец участка обязуется содержать в порядке участок Трассы Здоровья и пляжа, находящегося на траверзе его участка. Это условие сделки. Покупать участки будут люди не бедные, смогут содержать лишнего дворника.
А за это пляжи можно назвать именем мецената. Представляете пляж "Отрада Рабиновича"? Скромненько и со вкусом... 

В результате имеем:

1. Вся линия пляжей общедоступна.
2. Восстановлена Трасса здоровья.
3. К морю можно сойти с любой улицы.
4. Дорогу при сходе украшают собой  шедевры архитектуры по обе стороны (пусть чужие - всё равно красиво!).
5. Пляжи и трасса содержатся в чистоте и порядке.

Хороший план? (План - это не то, что я курю, а то, что я написал. Вы ж пошляки, всё опошлите. )

----------


## Destin

АТ, такое впечатление, что ты таки покурил перед этим :smileflag: 
Склоны то уже почти все распроданы или ты не в курсе?

----------


## АТ

> АТ, такое впечатление, что ты таки покурил перед этим
> Склоны то уже почти все распроданы или ты не в курсе?


 Да что я, не видел? Ну вот теперь нужно как-то отвоёвывать те городские территории, о которых я говорил: пляжи, Трассу и спуски.

----------


## JN

> *СКЛОНЫ ПРОДАВАТЬ.*
> И чем быстрее, тем лучше. Пока этот процесс ещё можно сделать управляемым.
> И направить этот процесс так, чтобы с него была польза одесситам, а не тем, кто продаёт.


  Так как же єто сделать?! Извините, не ясно!

----------


## Ur

Сегодня общался с одесситом, лазившим в катакомбы над склонами...

Оказывается, там десятилетиями стояла вода...

Интересно, если объявить опрос коренных одесситов, живших близ склонов, что мы узнаем из "негосударственных" правд?

----------


## Reanimator72

> АТ, такое впечатление, что ты таки покурил перед этим
> Склоны то уже почти все распроданы или ты не в курсе?


 да неужели?я шо то не в курсе...эти куски глины?

----------


## Sblek

> вряд ли за него проголосовало бы большинство одесситов.


 чего-чего ?? какое-такое "большинство" ?? или вы невкурсе  как он попал в кресло мера ??  :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

> да неужели?я шо то не в курсе...эти куски глины?


 Газеты читать надо (с) :smileflag:  или хотя бы эту тему на форуме с начала

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Сегодня общался с одесситом, лазившим в катакомбы над склонами...
> 
> Оказывается, там десятилетиями стояла вода...
> 
> Интересно, если объявить опрос коренных одесситов, живших близ склонов, что мы узнаем из "негосударственных" правд?


 Каждый, кто спускается к морю из переулков Дунаева или Кирпичного, может наблюдать, что в районе первой террасы сложился совершенно не типичный для данного участка водно-болотный биоценоз. Откуда там  вода, текущая ручьями по склонам в любое время года? Думаю, что застройка верхней кромки Французского бульвара готовит нам еще много неожиданностей

----------


## АТ

> Сегодня общался с одесситом, лазившим в катакомбы над склонами...
> 
> Оказывается, там десятилетиями стояла вода...
> 
> Интересно, если объявить опрос коренных одесситов, живших близ склонов, что мы узнаем из "негосударственных" правд?


 Да ничего она не стояла.  Там есть система дренажных ходов, которые имеют выход к морю.
Посмотрите в начале Дельфина - там прямо с обрыва есть такой закрытый решёткой выход, с которого течёт вода. Это и есть выход этой дренажной системы.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> ...  Там есть система дренажных ходов, которые имеют выход к морю....


 Мне кажется, полезная для интересующихся дренажными штольнями информация 
http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2007/05/24/153137.html

----------


## Ur

> Да ничего она не стояла.  Там есть система дренажных ходов, которые имеют выход к морю.
> Посмотрите в начале Дельфина - там прямо с обрыва есть такой закрытый решёткой выход, с которого течёт вода. Это и есть выход этой дренажной системы.


 Но часть Черноморской улицы всё же сползла в своё время...

Кстати, инсайд. Ремонт галерей проводился только на бумаге пару лет назад. Работяг кинули ещё на первой трети работ. Подробности - не могу.

----------


## job2001

> Но часть Черноморской улицы всё же сползла в своё время...
> 
> Кстати, инсайд. Ремонт галерей проводился только на бумаге пару лет назад. Работяг кинули ещё на первой трети работ. Подробности - не могу.


  Так ее сползание и было одним из толчков к созданию сети штолен :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Совершенно верно. Часть ул. Черноморской сползла в 195*(4-7, точней не знаю), а берегоукрепительные работы(включая штольни) начались в 1967г.
Вода в катакомбах НИФИГА не стояла. Я и мои одноклассники тоже немало там налазились. А кто сомневается, тот пость посмотрит на уровень воды в штольнях( хоть на "Дельфине", хоть у Желтого камня, хоть на Фонтана), и прибросит его к уровню катакомбов.
Кроме того, до 2000г. постоянно работало Противооползневое управление, которое совершало ежедневный мониторинг водосборных галлерей и штолен.

----------


## Ur

> Вода в катакомбах НИФИГА не стояла. Я и мои одноклассники тоже немало там налазились. А кто сомневается, тот пость посмотрит на уровень воды в штольнях( хоть на "Дельфине", хоть у Желтого камня, хоть на Фонтана), и прибросит его к уровню катакомбов.
> Кроме того, до 2000г. постоянно работало Противооползневое управление, которое совершало ежедневный мониторинг водосборных галлерей и штолен.


 Давай уточним. У меня есть очевидец, который лазил в катакомбы с "книжки", т.е. цеха книжной фабрики Инбера и он заявляет, что вода была. Ему 60 лет. Есть и второй очевидец, который заявляет, что там же, в Купальном, д.7 и в Обсерваторном, д.2. - подземные воды, и при втыкании застройщиками свай - четверть свай уходила в землю под своим весом, и туда вгоняли доп. сваи. 

Кстати, "противооползневое", что, вообще не работает ныне?

----------


## JN

Ur, мне меньше 60-ти, но больше 45-ти. Если я знаю что-либо о ул Черноморской, то потому, что живо интересовался вопросом. Теперь о почвенных водах. Согласно информации, полученной от людей занимающихся этим вопросом, лет 10 назад уровень почвенных вод(а он ведь только рос) составлял 10м. в самомых неблагоприятных местах. Не думаю, что на этой глубине у людей были подвалы. Сейчас в этих неблагоприятных местах он зачастую меньше 3м. Поэтому свайки могут и уходить, а из под бура жидкая, как молочко, глинка фигачить. Воды эти почвенные, пару лет назад, я лично видел в подвалах домов, недалеко от Привоза.
Что я могу сказать о противооползневом. Распоряжением Боделана в 2000(могу на год-два ошибитья) оно было закрыто, а надзорные функции его были переданы "защите территорий". Так что, не работает оно СОВСЕМ. Только разрешения застройщикам подписываются. Скажу больше. В галлереи и штольни сейчас не очень то и попадешь. Главный вход, как я уже где-то писал, находился в Лермонтовском переулке. Там можно было увидеть всякую технику. Он, что логично, находился поблизости от самой производительной штольни - 350 л/ч - у Желтого камня. Сейчас на его месте "красуется" частный дом с круглой башней, если идти к морю, то слева, над самым склоном. Башня эта построена на входе в галлерею, как на фундаменте! И так везде. Кто-то использует входы как склады(ресторны на Фонтане), а кто-то как туалеты. 
А сами сооружения, как видите, пока, работают. Но боюсь, что скоро перестанут. Я заглядывал в одну из штолен на Фонтане, так болты, которыми стянуты "полукольца" выржавели до немогу. Раньше их меняли. Ежедневно люди обходили, проверяли, ремонтировали. В штольнях и галереях было освещение, рельсы, вагонетки. Всего этого уже нет. Но самое паршивое то, что еще через пару лет вымрут те, кто мог бы научить новых. Технология будет утеряна навсегда.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так вот, деньги на забивку свайных полей у них нашлись (инвесторские), а денег на банальный ремонт того, что есть сейчас и находится в неудовлетворительном состоянии - нет.

Что будет, если свай понатыкивают, а система дренажа прикажет долго жить? По моему дилетантскому убеждению, подпочвенные воды будут накапливаться до некоей критической массы, а потом - прощай склоны, прощай пляжи, прощай Французский бульвар.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кстати, под застройку собираются отдать Херсонский сквер. Непонятно только - ту его часть, которая на склонах под ул. Пастера, или же ту его часть, где конечная трамваев. Мотивация - "... границы сквер ане определены..." со всеми вытекающими...

----------


## Олег.Л

подпочвенные воды будут накапливаться до некоей критической массы, а потом - прощай склоны, прощай пляжи, прощай Французский бульвар
==========
Ну эти вещи просто обязаны быть на контроле у кого-то.....
============
Вчера поздно вечером мне сообщили о загадочной смерти директора радиорынка,территорию которого горсовет тоже мечтает освоить,была информация ,что он не шел на компромисс с чиновниками....

----------


## Скрытик

> Вчера поздно вечером мне сообщили о загадочной смерти директора радиорынка,территорию которого горсовет тоже мечтает освоить,была информация ,что он не шел на компромисс с чиновниками....


 Это слухи. Он серьезно заболел и "сгорел" за месяц. Он сам планировал строить ТЦ на территории радиорынка...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Что будет, если свай понатыкивают, а система дренажа прикажет долго жить? По моему дилетантскому убеждению, подпочвенные воды будут накапливаться до некоей критической массы, а потом - прощай склоны, прощай пляжи, прощай Французский бульвар.


 Невольно хочется добавить: прощай все построенные на склонах дома.

Неужели покупатели квартир в них не предвидят такую возможность?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Кстати, под застройку собираются отдать Херсонский сквер. Непонятно только - ту его часть, которая на склонах под ул. Пастера, или же ту его часть, где конечная трамваев. Мотивация - "... границы сквер ане определены..." со всеми вытекающими...


 Склоны, надо думать. Там тоже можно развернуться. Не побережье, конечно, но все же...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Из "газетного дождя" услышала от Воронкова "наколку", прочла -  информация к размышлению  о парке Шевченко и гостин. на месте Лунного парка   http://www.zn.ua/2000/2600/63518/

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Из "газетного дождя" услышала от Воронкова "наколку", прочла -  информация к размышлению  о парке Шевченко и гостин. на месте Лунного парка   http://www.zn.ua/2000/2600/63518/


 Статейку прочитал. Все правильно написано. Это и обидно. Под прикрытием подготовки к Евро 2012 раздеребенят не только побережье и все склоны, включая Херсонский сквер, но и все парки.

Будь ты проклят, эдик ненасытный и все твои нукеры!

----------


## Ginger

Пока журналисты пишуть, а одесситы делают вид, что ничего не происходит...мы приступили к водным процедурам...моем, намываем, насыпаем...


Я вот только не поняла - зачем ил с песком поднимать? Углубляют полезную площадь?

----------


## JN

> Я вот только не поняла - зачем ил с песком поднимать?


 Полагаю, для того, чтоб заменить просадочную верхнюю часть грунта гранитом, гравием и песком. Они, ведь в море выдвигаются. Гляньте на проект.

----------


## Destin

А вот вид строечки Рондина с моря. По прежнему на информационном щитe над забором надпись - извините, идут берегоукрепительные работы...

----------


## RAMMSTEIN

> А вот вид строечки Рондина с моря. По прежнему на информационном щитe над забором надпись - извините, идут берегоукрепительные работы...


 Ждем-с затяжных ливней - с надеждой, что в результате нарушения дренажной системы, пласт стронется и все эти курятники на склонах "поползут".
Будет как в рекламе: "Море у Ваших ног!".  :smileflag: 
А иначе один из возможных выходов - подрывать все, что строится ближе 100 м. от уреза воды!
Главное выждать, пока не выгонят первые 2-3 этажа. Чтобы нанести больший вред и "инвесторов" побольнее ударило по карману.

----------


## Destin

*Реконструкция приморских склонов Одессы в районе Ланжерона и Отрады начнутся нынешней осенью.* 
Об этом изданию (ЭХО) заявил руководитель одесского филиала компании «Миханики Украина» Георгий Лиакопулос. По его словам, в настоящее время завершаются проектные работы, а презентация проекта реконструкции приморских склонов между переулками Кренкеля и вице-адмирала Азарова состоится в сентябре нынешнего года. Сами работы, по словам Георгия Лиакопулоса, будут вестись с применением «экологически чистых технологий». Предположительно, реконструкция склонов завершится к 2016 году. 

http://eho-ua.com/2008/07/22/rekonst...jj_osenju.html

При этом миханики хотят прикрыться конкурсом детского рисунка «Мы — за чистый город», в рамках Всемирной  акции «Отчистим планету от мусора» с 15 июля по 21 сентября 2008 г. 
Что ж, запомним эту дату *21 сентября 2008 г.*

http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/07/22/154643.html

----------


## Буджак

Неужели это конец?
Город Одесса (1794 - 2008). Для города Одесса погибла во младенчестве...

----------


## Олег.Л

Единственная сила способная противостоять застройке -это люди,но таковых, способных пойти на какие-то жертвы ради склонов и ФБ,ну человек двадцать от силы.Отсюда вывод -это конец.Вернее это начало конца и склонам и вероятно пляжам и всему остальному.
Надо постараться не отдать хотя бы ФБ,а это вполне по силам.
Мне очень интересна была бы голосовалка(честная) типа "кто способен пойти на жертвы ради склонов и ФБ"
Вот тогда и станят понятен расклад по людям....

----------


## Destin

В принципе, никаких жертв то и не надо. Надо просто собраться большим количеством горожан, человек 1000. А лучше - 10 000. И заявить свой протест. Уверяю вас, что это подействует!

----------


## Олег.Л

Ну так давайте записываться в ополчение!
1.-я
дальше?

----------


## coder_ak

Так вот для чего булыжник с улиц снимают. Что бы ополченцы не воспользовались оружием пролетариата )

----------


## Destin

> Так вот для чего булыжник с улиц снимают. Что бы ополченцы не воспользовались оружием пролетариата )


 Правильно мыслишь, Кодер! Только, что ж ты тайные планы мэрии выдаешь?  :smileflag:

----------


## Покровский

Могу себя отнести также к защитникам наших склонов, к тому же работаю кором в одной из газет, начинаю готовить материал. Буду благодарен всем, кто подскажет каки-то весомые, аргументированные или официальные данные, всплывшие за последнее время!
Будем стараться вместе!

----------


## Покровский

Мое мыло [email protected] 
если что-то есть- присылайте!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Могу себя отнести также к защитникам наших склонов, к тому же работаю кором в одной из газет, начинаю готовить материал.


 А интересно было бы познакомиться с вашими статьями. Какую газету представляете?

----------


## Чечако

Готова в любой цивилизованной форме выступить против застройки склонов. Не умею только лидерствовать. Участвовать - пожалуйста, лидеры, приглашайте!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Здравствуйте, оползни!

Уважаемые одесситы, если вам доставляет удовольствие отдыхать на стройке - продолжайте в том же духе. Спускаясь к морю по спуску Азарова, вы уже можете получить массу положительных эмоций, проходя через нелегальную стройплощадку и вдыхая пыль и цемент. Также массу приятных впечатлений вы можете получить в районе санатория Россия, где по вашим многочисленным просьбам один из городских пляжей закрыли для посещения и возводят там для вас гостиницу.

----------


## sonatana

> Здравствуйте, оползни!
> 
> Уважаемые одесситы, если вам доставляет удовольствие отдыхать на стройке - продолжайте в том же духе. Спускаясь к морю по спуску Азарова, вы уже можете получить массу положительных эмоций, проходя через нелегальную стройплощадку и вдыхая пыль и цемент. Также массу приятных впечатлений вы можете получить в районе санатория Россия, где по вашим многочисленным просьбам один из городских пляжей закрыли для посещения и возводят там для вас гостиницу.

----------


## Viktoz

> Уважаемые одесситы, если вам доставляет удовольствие отдыхать на стройке - продолжайте в том же духе. Спускаясь к морю по спуску Азарова, вы уже можете получить массу положительных эмоций, проходя через нелегальную стройплощадку и вдыхая пыль и цемент. Также массу приятных впечатлений вы можете получить в районе санатория Россия, где по вашим многочисленным просьбам один из городских пляжей закрыли для посещения и возводят там для вас гостиницу.


  . А если что -то в таком же духе написать на   плакате или растяжке и повесить в начале переулка Азарова, да и на других въездах или подходах к пляжам где идет стройка, Пригласить телевидение что бы это сняли, а потом пускай срывают, главное что бы люди услышали.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну так давайте записываться в ополчение!
> 1.-я
> дальше?


 Такое ополчение было очень нужно, когда на сессии горсовета  решался вопрос о застройке склонов. эдик, опасаясь народных выступлений,  в срочном порядке даже организовал "гурвиц-югенд" - крманный "Форпост".
Но нас, защитников склонов было до обидного мало. И эффект от нашего тогдашнего выступления оказался, увы, невелик.
Где Вы были тогда?

Впрочем и сейчас еще не поздно.

----------


## Destin

> Здравствуйте, оползни!
> 
> Уважаемые одесситы, если вам доставляет удовольствие отдыхать на стройке - продолжайте в том же духе. Спускаясь к морю по спуску Азарова, вы уже можете получить массу положительных эмоций, проходя через нелегальную стройплощадку и вдыхая пыль и цемент. Также массу приятных впечатлений вы можете получить в районе санатория Россия, где по вашим многочисленным просьбам один из городских пляжей закрыли для посещения и возводят там для вас гостиницу.


 "...Сами работы, по словам Георгия Лиакопулоса, будут вестись с применением «экологически чистых технологий». Предположительно, реконструкция склонов завершится к 2016 году."

Это означает, что минимум *восемь (!)* лет будет идти стройка михаников на склонах от канатной дороги до Глечика. И все то, о чем написал выше Кайзер, - наше ближайшее будущее. Не зря слова «экологически чистых технологий», взяты в кавычки. Прощайте, пляжи и чистый воздух!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

[QUOTE=Тихон Петрович;2995558]
... защитников склонов было до обидного мало. И эффект от нашего тогдашнего выступления оказался, увы, невелик.
Где Вы ... 

  - Посмотрите, где форумчане "зажигают", сравните с посещаемостью здесь ... - видать отстаивание русск.яз , НАТО и т.д. одесситы считают ВАЖНЫМ , а парки, склоны, пляжи (в этой ветке тож "тусовка" регулярная,не догадываются что-ли, чего лишаются) , генплан... - НЕ интересно им

----------


## Jorjic

> - Посмотрите, где форумчане "зажигают", сравните с посещаемостью здесь ... - видать отстаивание русск.яз , НАТО и т.д. одесситы считают ВАЖНЫМ , а парки, склоны, пляжи (в этой ветке тож "тусовка" регулярная,не догадываются что-ли, чего лишаются) , генплан... - НЕ интересно им


 По-моему, все понятно. Мнение одесситов по поводу склонов, в основном, сложилось и не в пользу власти. Власть уверена, что на это мнение, соблюдя некоторые привычные формальности, можно будет положить с прибором.
А вот по вопросу НАТО и т.д. придется проводить референдум. И им кровь из носа надо это мнение переломить. Поэтому такая активность.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

[QUOTE=Любимая Бабушка;2996132]


> ... защитников склонов было до обидного мало. И эффект от нашего тогдашнего выступления оказался, увы, невелик.
> Где Вы ... 
> 
>   - Посмотрите, где форумчане "зажигают", сравните с посещаемостью здесь ... - видать отстаивание русск.яз , НАТО и т.д. одесситы считают ВАЖНЫМ , а парки, склоны, пляжи (в этой ветке тож "тусовка" регулярная,не догадываются что-ли, чего лишаются) , генплан... - НЕ интересно им


 АХ, ОХ, УВЫ!!!

----------


## Alex R.

> - Посмотрите, где форумчане "зажигают", сравните с посещаемостью здесь ... - видать отстаивание русск.яз , НАТО и т.д. одесситы считают ВАЖНЫМ , а парки, склоны, пляжи (в этой ветке тож "тусовка" регулярная,не догадываются что-ли, чего лишаются) , генплан... - НЕ интересно им


 Да всё потому, что темы русского языка и НАТО искусственно разжигаются как заинтересованными лицами в Украине (чтобы отвлечь от более важных проблем типа коррупции и воровства), так и в России (чтобы пытаться сформировать нужное российской верхушке общественное мнение). 
А темы склонов не подогреваются так, здесь пишут в основном люди, которые в самом деле являются патриотами Одессы.

----------


## JN

> А темы склонов не подогреваются так, здесь пишут в основном люди, которые в самом деле являются патриотами Одессы.


  Но для того, чтоб им было о чем писать, не отвлекаясь на "важные" политические темы, здесь время от времени появляются у-ки, чтоб стимулировать действо. *Спасибо им большое!* Иначе бы не только протест, но и тема заглохла.

----------


## Alex R.

> Но для того, чтоб им было о чем писать, не отвлекаясь на "важные" политические темы, здесь время от времени появляются у-ки, чтоб стимулировать действо. *Спасибо им большое!* Иначе бы не только протест, но и тема заглохла.


 Лучше пусть тема заглохнет, но Одесса останется той самой прекрасной ОДЕССОЙ, а реконструкции и стройки проходят там, где надо городской громаде. Тогда я бы с удовольствием перестал читать данную и подобные темы. 
Но такое случится явно не при нынешней власти.

----------


## Kozachello

> Лучше пусть тема заглохнет, но Одесса останется той самой прекрасной ОДЕССОЙ, а реконструкции и стройки проходят там, где надо городской громаде.... 
> Но такое случится явно не при нынешней власти.


  Понятно, что при нынешней, и даже при очередной властях - не случится!
Но ПОЧЕМУ Вы население Одессы квалифицируете, как "громаду" - не Черновцы, чай, и тем более - не Тернополь...

*MOD за оффтоп и провокацию флейма*

----------


## Alex R.

> Понятно, что при нынешней, и даже при очередной властях - не случится!
> Но ПОЧЕМУ Вы население Одессы квалифицируете, как "громаду" - не Черновцы, чай, и тем более - не Тернополь...


 А почему вы Одессу квалифицируете как "Ново-Россию"? 
И что вы имеете против Черновцов и Тернополя? Вы хоть раз там были? 
Я за 1 "среднестатистического" западноукраинца отдал бы 100 русских нациков (пусть не обижаются "нормальные" представители русского народа, я не о вас). Чем не нравится "громада"? 

Тема создана для обсуждения застройки склонов, которая волнует многих одесситов, которые могут потерять излюбленное место отдыха. Для обсуждения грязи типа "ущемления(???) русского языка" и НАТО есть раздел "Политика". 

Как будто слово "громада" важнее будущего Одессы.

*MOD за оффтоп и попытки самомодерирования*

----------


## Kozachello

> А почему вы Одессу квалифицируете как "Ново-Россию"? 
> И что вы имеете против Черновцов и Тернополя? Вы хоть раз там были? 
> Я за 1 "среднестатистического" западноукраинца отдал бы 100 русских нациков. Чем не нравится "громада"? 
> 
> Тема создана для обсуждения застройки склонов, которая волнует многих одесситов, которые могут потерять излюбленное место отдыха... Противно.


  Бывал, и не раз! 
Только вот речь и идёт об излюбленном месте отдыха ОДЕССИТОВ, а не "громады" (что ставит граждан города в наци-тенденциозно-формальное положение и скорее применимо НЕСКОЛЬКО западнее "Южной Пальмиры")...

----------


## JN

Kozachenko, давайте скаже корректней. Не "гормада", не населения, не черт его знает как еще, а одесситов! Давайте так скажем. Я с большой теплотой отношусь к жителям западной Украины. Потому, что они в минувшие времена так-же относились ко мне. И это единственное, что может людей объединять - признание оригинальности, особости, и отсутствие попыток "объединения".

----------


## Kozachello

> ....Давайте так скажем. Я с большой теплотой отношусь к жителям западной Украины. Потому, что они в минувшие времена так-же относились ко мне. И это единственное, что может людей объединять - признание оригинальности, особости, и отсутствие попыток "объединения".


  Так и я, до попыток искусственного "единения"  "нации" и насильственного "подстригания" ВСЕХ под национальный "гребинэць" - смотрел на эти вопросы спокойно и просто...
Но ведь "действие рождает противодействие"(с)...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

... Но ПОЧЕМУ Вы население Одессы квалифицируете, как "громаду" ...

  - ИМХО: А форумчане не вОльны использов. слова по своему усмотрению ? Разумеется соблюдая правила общения, без оскорблений и нецензурщины.

[QUOTE=Kozachello;2997904]...попыток искусственного "единения"  "нации" и насильственного "подстригания" ВСЕХ под национальный "гребинэць" ... 

   - И зачем "уводить" с обсуждения на, совершенно другую тему ? - "Я так думаю !" )))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Предупреждаю - здесь не раздел "политика".*

----------


## AirMax

Уважаемый модератор, продлите пожалуйста возможность голосования на неограниченное время. Ведь это, по большому счету, самое важное, что есть на этом форуме.

----------


## Скрытик

> Уважаемый модератор, продлите пожалуйста возможность голосования на неограниченное время. Ведь это, по большому счету, самое важное, что есть на этом форуме.


 Этот опрос не ограничен временными рамками.

----------


## Jorjic

Берегоукрепительные работы на Малом Фонтане идут полным ходом. Берегоукрепительный котлован (и очень глубокий) уже подошел непосредственно к ТЗ. Забор висит прямо над котлованом.

----------


## Олег.Л

Кстати повсеместно идет серъезный упадок в сфере строительства .В Киеве пару недель назад застройщики опубликовали обращение к гуаранту и П-министре с требованием обязать банки опять выдавать кредиты под жилье под нормальные проценты.Иначе получите много Элит-центров(предупреждают они).
Может этот момент как-то заставит призадуматься михаников с сантехниками.Да и  угол Довженко-  ФБ совсем не торопятся начинать уже почти год ....(?)

----------


## Kozachello

> Кстати повсеместно идет серъезный упадок в сфере строительства .В Киеве пару недель назад застройщики опубликовали обращение к гуаранту и П-министре с требованием обязать банки опять выдавать кредиты под жилье ....Да и  угол Довженко-  ФБ совсем не торопятся начинать уже почти год ....(?)


  Дорогой Вы наш Инвестор! Неужто непонятно: при тимошенковских темпах "ограблямса" всея Украины, с августа цены на стройматериалы поднимаются ЕЩЁ на 40% +курсы евро/доллара + общая инфляция...
Какие стройки?!?

----------


## Олег.Л

kozachello
----------
инвестор? я в эти игры не играю и вам не советую :smileflag: 
ну так напишите им ,чтоб таки не торопились сооружать!

----------


## Desdichado

> Готова в любой цивилизованной форме выступить против застройки склонов. Не умею только лидерствовать. Участвовать - пожалуйста, лидеры, приглашайте!


 Лихо! :smileflag: 
ЗЫ: маловато данных в профиле))
ЗЗЫ: мну не лидер :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Какие стройки?!?


 Главным образом, согласно теме, стройки на склонах

----------


## Олег.Л

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12046409.html

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Статья как раз в тему. Не хватает в ней только того, что вся застройка на склонах незаконна и есть преступление.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Статья как раз в тему. Не хватает в ней только того, что вся застройка на склонах незаконна и есть преступление.


  - Содержательный кусочек текста, под названием статьи...Хоть что-то.  
...проходы к пляжам будут оставлены... 
 - по ширине "козьих троп" и сколько их будет ?(((
 ...10 га займет парк... 
 - Проходя на пляж с Кирпичного на Старик , попалось на глаза только 1 дерево из свежепосажен., мож это, только нам так показалось, а как в других местах, деревца молод. еще на месте ?  
 - Статья пересекается с др. темами - пляжи, генплан, море.., может и там дать ссылку для наших совсем уж "нелюбопытных" ?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Статья как раз в тему. Не хватает в ней только того, что вся застройка на склонах незаконна и есть преступление.


 Целый комплекс преступлений, букет так сказать.
Однако кого из компетентных товарищей это может заинтересовать?

Где ты, гарант? Дай ответ.
Но нет ответа...

----------


## seredag

*ВНИМАНИЕ!!!! ЭТО ОЧЕНЬ ВАЖНО!!!!*
На ближайшую сессию Одесского горсовета готовиться к утверждению Программа развития парков культуры и отдыха (комунальных предприятий) и создания мемориальных парков Одесского горсовета на 2008-2009 года. 
И всебы было хорошо да только как всегда не все так просто....
Читаем п.9 Мероприятия, предусмотренные Программой : Передать балансодержателям на конкурсных условиях : "Центральный парк культуры и отдыха им. Т.Г.Шевченка, "Парк культуры и отдыха им. Горького", "Парк культуры и отдыха "Дюковский сад", "Парк культуры и отдыха им. Ленинского комсомола" за исключением территорий их филиалов".  Сроки исполнения - 2008 год.  Угадайте, кто может стать возможным претендентом на участие в конкурсе по вопросу аренды парка Шевченка? Кто там у нас самый влиятельный одессит? Зеленый свет на застройку парка им.Шевченка многоэтажными гостинницами и офисными центрами!!!!
Создается конкурсная  комиссия, которая должна провести конкурс для определения кому же передать на содержание и ремон объект благоустройства - парк им.Горького *В СРОК ДО 25.09.2008 года!!!!!!!!!!!!* Данный вопрос будет рассматриваться на заседании исполкома . Решение называется "Про мероприятия по благоустройству парков города Одессы". Чудные мероприятия по благоустройству - передать и продать? А главное очень много времени осталось для проведения честного и прозрачного конкурса!!!!

Просмотреть проект Программы можно здесь http://www.radikal.ru/USERS/seredag/podgotovka-k-rasprodazhe-parkov-----?pg=1

----------


## JN

Ну что, земляки? Что делать будем?

----------


## Буджак

Боюсь, что ничего не сделаешь. Все продано... Все равно как мне на ринг выйти против бешеного слона. Вся моя подготовка против такого противника не значит ровно ничего - затопчет и не заметит.

----------


## Viktoz

Ну вот и все. Можно считать что парки в городе потеряны.

----------


## RAMMSTEIN

> Создается конкурсная  комиссия, которая должна провести конкурс для определения кому же передать на содержание и ремон объект благоустройства - парк им.Горького *В СРОК ДО 25.09.2008 года!!!!!!!!!!!!* Данный вопрос будет рассматриваться на заседании исполкома . Решение называется "Про мероприятия по благоустройству парков города Одессы". Чудные мероприятия по благоустройству - передать и продать? А главное очень много времени осталось для проведения честного и прозрачного конкурса!!!!
> 
> Просмотреть проект Программы можно здесь http://www.radikal.ru/USERS/seredag/podgotovka-k-rasprodazhe-parkov-----?pg=1


 Гомсовет во главе с пупырчатой, потной главжабой-Гугвицем, не мытьем - так катанием, нашел по-сути единственно верное для себя решение.
Общественность возмущается и борется за зеленую зону, парки, скверы, склоны?
Так "переведут стрелки" - отдадут в частные руки. Одновременно скинут с плеч гомсовета на частников гемор по борьбе с общественностью.
Нет склонов, парков, скверов - нет проблемы и никто не мечет молнии в здание на Думской.

Очень хитро! Местечковая хитрость жабы-Гугвица?

----------


## Hermione Granger

Вот я думаю - с одной стороны я согласна с Буджаком - это все равно что идти на ринг против бешенного слона. Но выход же все равно должен быть. И здесь вопрос не в том, чтобы кидаться сразу на безнадежное дело, а чтобы найти этот выход. Где-то он есть, просто возможно мы ищем не в том направлении?
Мы тут кстати говорили о том что мало одесситов задумываются о вопросе застройки склонов. Я бы расделила всех на такие группы: 1. тех кто интересуется и активно принимает участие "против". 2. тех кто интересуется, но считает что без нас уже все решено. 3. тех кто интересуется и активно принимает участие "за". 4. тех кто не интересуется и не знает. 
Так вот, для того, чтобы привлечь внимание общественности к этой проблеме - нам в первую очередь нужны 2я и 4я группы. И митинги, акции "против застройки" здесь не помогут. 
А вот если бы поступить так же, как делают многие у власти - заинтересованные в застройке. Они говорят - "мы против", а сами просто отвлекают внимание одесситов от других участков. Так вот - а что если провести что-то наподобие pr-акции "Я за застройку". Написать плакаты, в которых якобы напрямую показано что мы за застройку, а завуалированно показаны те ужасы, которые ожидают склоны и город. 
 Не рассматривайте это как предложение к действию, это просто мысли вслух и возможно вы из этого сможете вытянуть более конкретные идеи. Но мне кажется, что Одесса - это город в котором не действуют стандартные методы, законы или протесты. Сразу вспоминается Паустовский и "Время больших ожиданий" когда в первую мировую войну Одесса была в голодной блокаде. Одесситам помог случай, но они им воспользовались и поступили очень хитро. (для тех кто читал - эпизод с похоронами итальянских морских офицеров)

----------


## seredag

После статьи в Одесском вестнике Т.Фидирко мы составили письмо с возражением о передаче в аренду (в частности мы писали по вопросу нашего сквера, а он филиал парка Горького). Письма были направлены А.Гончаренко, Р.Скоморохе, Н.Георгиенко


Председателю постоянной комиссии Одесского горсовета V-го созыва по культуре и духовности, депутату Одесского горсовета V-го созыва 
Скоморохе Роману Николаевичу

Инициативной группы жителей Киевского района города Одессы по сохранения сквера по ул. Левитана угол Академика Королева

ОБРАЩЕНИЕ
Обращается к Вам инициативная группа жителей Киевского района г.Одессы по сохранению сквера по ул.Левитана угол ул.Академика Королева (возле разрушенного кинотеатра Луч), образованная в сентябре 2007 года под угрозой уничтожения и застройки единственного в нашем районе зеленого островка – филиала парка им.Горького.
26.06.08 года в газете «Одесский вестник»  (четверг) была опубликована статья Татьяны Фидирко «Зеленое богатство города», которая вызвала у нас обеспокоенность дальнейшей судьбой нашего сквера. Мы видим, что за последний год сделано несколько шагов городской власти и депутатов Городского совета  по направлению к сохранению и возрождению паркового хозяйства Одессы. Один из них – это «Программа развития, сохранения и обновления зеленых насаждений в г.Одессе на 2008 – 2012 годы». Благодаря проведенной рабочей группой работе по составлению перечня парков и скверов, на территории которых будет проходить инвентаризация зеленых насаждений, наш сквер по ул.Левитана угол улицы Академика Королева также в этом перечне (сквер возле кинотеатра Луч). Распоряжением Одесского городского головы №648-01 от 10.06.2008г. выделены средства на проведение инвентаризации зеленых насаждений на территории г.Одессы, согласно этому перечню. Но дело в том, что наш сквер по ул.Левитана угол Ак.Королева (возле кинотеатра Луч) является официальным филиалом парка им.Горького согласно решению исполкома Одесского городского совета №525 от 17.12.1992 года. Исходя из статьи Т.Фидирко наш сквер, как филиал парка Горького, последует за парком им.Горького в частные руки!!!!  О том, что существуют претенденты на аренду всего парка Горького, с последующим его выкупом, шел разговор еще в сентябре 2007 года.
В п.4 Решения исполкома Одесского горсовета №525 от 17.12.1992 года  "Об упорядочении землепользования в парках культуры и отдыха" говорится: "Установить, что дирекция парка культуры и отдыха, центра досуга, является единственной, частично финансируемой из средств городского бюджета организацией, управляющей территорией парка и учредителем культурно-хозяйственной деятельности на ней".
После проведения инвентаризации парков и скверов дирекция таковых имеет сама право заключать договора с предпринимателями, оказывающими услуги по досугу и развлечению горожан, арендная плата за пользование землей закрепленной за парком или сквером должна идти на дальнейшее благоустройство и восстановление их же. 
Не надо ничего придумывать - нужно жестко контролировать директоров парков и руководителей районных администраций - более трех лет в сквере по ул.Левитана угол Ак.Королева стоял самовольный павильон «Игровой мир» - на центральном газоне сквера (на сегодня павильон демонтирован фирмой Гефест, Горзелентрест засыпал грунтом проплешину на газоне). Кто и куда платил деньги за аренду земли сквера??? Кто-то заплатил админштраф за уничтожение элемента благоустройства сквера - газона??? 
В пункте 11 решения №525 от 17.12.1992 года: "Городскому финансовому отделу отнести расходы по благоустройству, озеленению, содержанию территории и коммуникаций парков за счет городского бюджета и хозяйственной деятельности парков" - где все те деньги, которые должны были  с 1993 года выделяться на это? Никогда и ничего не обновлялось в нашем сквере, значит - средства разворованы? 
Территории сквера и так не достаточно для такого количества жителей Таирова. Решением №525 от 17.12.1992 года за сквером закреплено в постоянное пользование     2,06 га земли. Однако 01.11.2007 года Одесский горисполком дал ресторану «Водограй», находящемуся на территории сквера, разрешение на разработку проекта отвода земельного участка около 0,08га. Практически треть территории сквера уже будет находиться в аренде!!! На сегодня она огорожена забором и практически выведена из состава земель сквера!!!
 Никаких частных арендаторов мы не приемлем и категорически возражаем против любой возможности дальнейшего выкупа земли сквера!!!  Тем более что говорить о конкурсах просто смешно, в наше случае гарантировано выиграет такой "конкурс" фирма "Гефест", как потенциальный арендатор, и продолжит свои посягательства на застройку территории сквера, возможно даже мы предугадаем, что новым объектом  будет ледовый каток на половину территории сквера.
Наш маленький сквер не просто несколько рядов деревьев и пару газончиков – это место постоянного отдыха родителей с детьми разных возрастных категорий, пожилых людей, нуждающихся в глотке чистого воздуха и тишине. Здесь нет и не будет в дальнейшем места для строительства других досуговых учреждений.
Просим исключить наш сквер по улице Левитана угол ул.Ак.Королева из списка предполагаемых объектов для передачи в аренду в частные руки.  Запросы у нас небольшие, больших вложений это не должно потребовать, нужен только контроль за использованием выделяемых средств. Дополнительно инициативная группа жителей Киевского района по сохранению сквера просит рассмотреть наши предложения о необходимых первостепенной важности мероприятиях по восстановлению сквера по ул.Левитана угол ул. Ак.Королева (возле разрушенного кинотеатра Луч).

Члены инициативной группы
- - - - -

Таким же образом необходимо составить письма по вопросам парка им.Шевченко. Зачем передавать этот прекрасный парк в частные руки, если нужно просто заставить дирекцию парка работать и сохранять парк. Сначала запускают парки до убожеского состояния, а потом для благоустройства отдают на окончательное разграбление.

Кстати, это правда, что в парке Победы вход платный (три гривны)???? Говорят, теперь, чтобы мамочка с коляской прогулялась несколько раз в день, нужно за каждый вьезд заплатить деньги? Вот и все благоустройство!!! А ведь это место отдыха горожан...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Про парк Победы - точно наглая ложь. Сегодня проходил там.

----------


## verda

Недавно прочитала в газете заявление кого-то из городского руководства, что "борьба за сохранение деревьев в городе - это политическая борьба против городского руководства". Так что, нам всем теперь - в "Политику"? А я-то думала, что мы не "против", а "за": за чистый воздух, за целебную тень деревьев, за жизнь рядом с живым... Оказывается, всё это цель для уничтожения, и защищая это, мы становимся политическими врагами Грустно, девицы...

----------


## Alex R.

> Кстати, это правда, что в парке Победы вход платный (три гривны)???? Говорят, теперь, чтобы мамочка с коляской прогулялась несколько раз в день, нужно за каждый вьезд заплатить деньги? Вот и все благоустройство!!! А ведь это место отдыха горожан...


 Для того, чтобы сделать вход платным, нужно его весь обнести забором, или поставить вокруг столько охраны, что и 10-гривневый вход не окупит их содержание. 

У меня по поводу парка Победы другие предположения. 
Как известно, в вышедшем недавно из прямой кишки городской власти документе говорится, что в Одессе будут 4 парка: им. Шевченко, им. Горького, им.Ленинского комсомола, Перображенский. 
Так вот, в том документе совершенно не упоминаются: 
1. Парк "Юбилейный"
2. Гидропарк "Лузановка"
3. Парк Победы

Если с первыми двумя всё ясно и планы их застройки давно озвучены, то отсутствие в списке парка Победы может говорить о планируемой застройке хотя бы части территории парка. А место как известно очень хлебное. 

Так что ждите через пару лет: 
*"На утопающей в зелени территории бывшего Парка Победы раскинулся коттеджный посёлок элит-класса "Победа-таун". Близость к морю, наличие искусственных прудов сделают ваше проживание особенно комфортным. Рядом имеется вся необходимая инфраструктура - супермаркеты, школа, престижный концерт-холл "Сады Победы". Быстрое сообщение с центром города обеспечит новая 6-полосная магистраль на Французском бульваре. Для самых требовательных клиентов предусмотрены коттеджи на берегу искусственных прудов. А по краям городка расположатся 10 25-этажных зданий VIP-класса с квартирами от 100 до 400 кв. м. и встроенным паркингом, котельной и электростанцией. Спешите, до окончания строительства цены всего лишь 3000 у.е./кв.м.".*

----------


## Скрытик

> Для того, чтобы сделать вход платным, нужно его весь обнести забором, или поставить вокруг столько охраны, что и 10-гривневый вход не окупит их содержание.


 Не знаю как на счет парка Победы, а вот про парк Горького я уже давно писал. По неофициальным сведениям он давно продан, будет обноситься забором и строиться развлекательный комплекс. Сейчас идет легализация той сделки.

----------


## Alex R.

> Не знаю как на счет парка Победы, а вот про парк Горького я уже давно писал. По неофициальным сведениям он давно продан, будет обноситься забором и строиться развлекательный комплекс. Сейчас идет легализация той сделки.


 "Замечательно", как раз я там недалеко живу, и с Черёмушек нужно будет ездить как минимум в тот же Парк Победы. И более 150000 одесситов лишатся места отдыха в своём районе.

----------


## sonatana

> Про парк Победы - точно наглая ложь. Сегодня проходил там.


 Уважаемый супер модератор! здесь еще недавно біла тема про застройку склонов. каким боком это касается Парков Горького, Победы и т.д.?

----------


## Meise

> Не знаю как на счет парка Победы, а вот про парк Горького я уже давно писал. По неофициальным сведениям он давно продан, будет обноситься забором и строиться развлекательный комплекс. Сейчас идет легализация той сделки.


 Сегодня в новостях телеканала АРТ говорили,что объявлен конкурс балансосодержателя парка Горького.Но депутаты пока решили,что проект не доработан.Возможно , это и есть попытка легализация сделки.
Также сообщили,что границы пляжей увеличились на 8 га.Интересно,где эти границы увеличились.
Очередная "лапша",чтоб люди думали ,что зона отдыха не уменьшается.

----------


## Dema

> Сегодня в новостях телеканала АРТ говорили,что объявлен конкурс балансосодержателя парка Горького.Но депутаты пока решили,что проект не доработан.Возможно , это и есть попытка легализация сделки.
> Также сообщили,*что границы пляжей увеличились на 8 га*.Интересно,где эти границы увеличились.
> Очередная "лапша",чтоб люди думали ,что зона отдыха не уменьшается.


 Имелись в виду (думаю) частные пляжи.

----------


## sonatana

> Имелись в виду (думаю) частные пляжи.


 частных пляжей в городе нет вообще, все пляжи принадлежат городу, они только находятся в АРЕНДЕ! а площадь пляжей увеличилась, посмотрте на 14,15 фонтана там пляж был практически уничтожен, волны его смыли,а теперь вы видели как там?

----------


## seredag

> Уважаемый супер модератор! здесь еще недавно біла тема про застройку склонов. каким боком это касается Парков Горького, Победы и т.д.?


 Парк Юбилейный - филиал парка им.Шевченка. Если парк Шевченко передадут в частные руки - вопросы с Юбилейным тогда вообще отпадут. Склоны, которые мы обсуждаем здесь, в частности касаются парка Юбилейного

----------


## -Ariadna-

По-моему началась тотальная война с зелеными насаждениями. Возле троллейбусной остановки на углу ул. Белинского и Лидерсовского б-ра спилили оставшиеся от реконструкции четыре здоровых дерева! И кому они там мешали? Полный маразм! Склоны застроить, парки отдать в частные руки, все остальное по возможности спилить и засыпать сверху гравием. Хорошая политика городских властей!

----------


## Destin

> Так что ждите через пару лет: 
> *"На утопающей в зелени территории бывшего Парка Победы раскинулся коттеджный посёлок элит-класса "Победа-таун". Близость к морю, наличие искусственных прудов сделают ваше проживание особенно комфортным. Рядом имеется вся необходимая инфраструктура - супермаркеты, школа, престижный концерт-холл "Сады Победы". Быстрое сообщение с центром города обеспечит новая 6-полосная магистраль на Французском бульваре. Для самых требовательных клиентов предусмотрены коттеджи на берегу искусственных прудов. А по краям городка расположатся 10 25-этажных зданий VIP-класса с квартирами от 100 до 400 кв. м. и встроенным паркингом, котельной и электростанцией. Спешите, до окончания строительства цены всего лишь 3000 у.е./кв.м.".*


 Все правильно. Только маленькое уточнение - самое оптимальное место для строительства в парке и есть те самые пруды... Так что, "наличие искусственных прудов" придется вычеркнуть

----------


## zanoza19711

ну как вы не поймете, Гурвицу и его супер-пупер команде просто оч хочется заработать и немало, все что было свободно успели продать при Боде, не застроенными и свободными по мнению на Думской оказались эти самые зеленые островки, к гадалке не ходи, что дилема между звонкими евро (или баксами) и нуждами горожан для этих уродов с самим во главе остро и долго не стояла, а потом они и за жителей города возьмутся - вернее за ту земельку на которых стоят наши с вами жилища, то что пока происходит и с генпланом и пр. - ет только начало, проба пера, репитиция так сказать, если нас всех на выселки отправят, то и некому будет возмущаться и по поводу застройки склонов, вырубки деревьев и уничтожения парков

----------


## Meise

> а потом они и за жителей города возьмутся - вернее за ту земельку на которых стоят наши с вами жилища, то что пока происходит и с генпланом и пр. - ет только начало, проба пера, репитиция так сказать, если нас всех на выселки отправят, то и некому будет возмущаться и по поводу застройки склонов, вырубки деревьев и уничтожения парков


 Телеведущий Воронков по этому поводу выступал,что если нынешней осенью примут новый проект Закона Украины "О комплексной реконструкции кварталов (микрорайонов) устаревшего жилищного фонда" ,то застройщикам в принудительном порядке легче будет выселять жильцов из своих квартир.
В Верховной раде и на местном уровне собрались депутаты -бизнесмены,которые протаскивают законы " под себя".

----------


## zanoza19711

да уж веселые деньки могут наступить - и как бороться с такой напастью - ведь на законодательном уровне гавнюки действуют, и разбираться будут не со всеми сразу, а по отдельности там домик снесут, тут выселят, большинство у нас как в городе так и в стране промолчат и стерпят - грустно!!!

----------


## JN

К большому сожалению, прихожу к выводу, что цивилизованных методов борьбы с дерибаном уже не осталось. Письма с тысячами подписей в различные инстанции, публикации, пикеты и митинги, суды, еще раз суды - все это не принесло никакого результата. Припоминается, что "едынэ джерело влады е народ", но референдумы блокируются гурвицем под любым, даже самым глупым предлогом. Что же остается? А между тем, что уже было и вооруженным противостоянием остается только одно - "прямое действие" - это когда Люди сами выходят туда, где порядок должна была навести власть, и своими силами, не спрашивая ничьего разрешения, его наводят. Нельзя строить на пляже - разобрать по кирпичику. Нельзя строить в парке - засыпать и посадить опять деревья. Только я не верю в одесситов.

----------


## zanoza19711

+1 самым действенным к сожалению в нашей стране является - акт гражданского неповиновения, но подобное без должной самоорганизации МОЖЕТ ПРИВЕСТИ К ПЕЧАЛЬНЫМ ПОСЛЕДСТВИЯМ!!!!!!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Выкладывавшаяся тут ссылка на скан проекта решения о передаче парков инвесторам говорит о многом - у нас решили забрать абсолютно все зеленые насаждения. К счастью, этот проект смогли "зарубить" на некоторое время. 

Теперь по склонам. Строительство на одном из участков, "отведенном" компании Макстрой заблокировано судебным решением. Характерно, что это было второе судебное решение о запрещении строительства, на первое горсовет просто забил болт.

----------


## zanoza19711

боюсь что и на это решение забьют болт (через время, когда моментик подберут подходящий)

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> К большому сожалению, прихожу к выводу, что цивилизованных методов борьбы с дерибаном уже не осталось. Письма с тысячами подписей в различные инстанции, публикации, пикеты и митинги, суды, еще раз суды - все это не принесло никакого результата. Припоминается, что "едынэ джерело влады е народ", но референдумы блокируются гурвицем под любым, даже самым глупым предлогом. Что же остается? А между тем, что уже было и вооруженным противостоянием остается только одно - "прямое действие" - это когда Люди сами выходят туда, где порядок должна была навести власть, и своими силами, не спрашивая ничьего разрешения, его наводят. Нельзя строить на пляже - разобрать по кирпичику. Нельзя строить в парке - засыпать и посадить опять деревья. Только я не верю в одесситов.


 Только это и остается. Народ, в случае если его не хотят слышать, может заставить власти сделать это. Но надо проявить желание, надо прийти на "баррикаду" и заявить о своем мнении. курвицы трусы и могут воевать только с покорным стадом.
Будем и дальше отарой овец?

----------


## Hermione Granger

проблема в том что многие из людей, которые могли бы пойти на баррикаду и заявить о своем мнении, убеждены в том что застройка - это хорошо для города. Вот , например мне писал человек, которого я очень хорошо знаю, которы очень уважаемый, не в политике, но и активно следит за событиями в городе. "... А я, например, за то чтобы наконец-то к нам пришли инвестиции и на месте этих убогих склонов, где шныряют бандиты и наркоманы выросли современные отели, которые преобразили бы побережье! Наконец-то появилась нормальная туристическая инфраструктура. Наконец бы склоны укрепили и город не полз бы в море!"
Этот человек такой же одессит, как и все мы, и не меньше любит Одессу. 
Вот что с этим делать?

----------


## Destin

А пусть посмотрит результаты опроса в этой теме или мы живем не в демократическом государстве?

----------


## -Ariadna-

Irinaz, ничего с этим делать не надо. У них своя песня, у нас своя. У меня есть тоже знакомые, которые больше переживают о судьбах русского языка и о продвижении НАТО на восток. Архитектура старого города, склоны, парки и скверы их не волнуют. На активность одесситов я уже давно не надеюсь. Единственная надежда на обвал строительного рынка. Хотя и эта надежда призрачная.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> А пусть посмотрит результаты опроса в этой теме или мы живем не в демократическом государстве?


  а при чем тут демократическое государство? и смотреть он ничего не будет, потому что убежден что застройка склонов - это хорошо для города! Я это говорю к тому, что многие люди хотят этого! Барикадами действительно можно добиться результатов, но только если туда брийдет большинство. Вспоминая субботники и митинги на склонах - эта проблема волнует далеко не многих.

----------


## Destin

Ошибаешься! Я привел пример опроса потому, что как раз застройку склонов поддерживают очень не многие, всего около 8%. А раз мы живем в демократическом государстве, то по таким вопросам, необходимо придерживаться мнения большинства одесситов.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Ошибаешься! Я привел пример опроса потому, что как раз застройку склонов поддерживают очень не многие, всего около 8%. А раз мы живем в демократическом государстве, то по таким вопросам, необходимо придерживаться мнения большинства одесситов.


 я могу конечно ошибаться, но это опрос на форуме. А в реальности - сколько людей приходили на митинги против застройки?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Единственная надежда на обвал строительного рынка. Хотя и эта надежда призрачная.


 Очень боюсь того, что они начнут строить, а потом произойдет обвал строительного рынка... и мы имеем возможность получить замечательную картину замороженных строек вместо приблежной зоны.

----------


## coder_ak

> я могу конечно ошибаться, но это опрос на форуме. А в реальности - сколько людей приходили на митинги против застройки?


 В реальности форум читают в лучшем случае 8% одесситов )

----------


## Destin

> В реальности форум читают в лучшем случае 8% одесситов )


 Таким образом, если предположить, что в Одессе сейчас проживает около одного миллиона человек, то форум читают порядка 80 тысяч. Из них застройку склонов поддерживают 6400 человек, против застройки - 71200 человек. Цифры, как ни крути, говорят сами за себя - подавляющее большинство против застройки!

----------


## zanoza19711

я например, интернет провел недавно, на форуме пару дней, значит все это время был обделен в информативном плане по поводу проведения подобных акций протеста, СМИ тоже не спешат освещать подобные мероприятия, а те программы которые хоть что-то сообщают об этом, говорят больше в прошедшем времени - там провели это, здесь прошло то, многих действительно волнуют всякие химеры, раздуваемые провокаторами, вот это как раз и уводит внимание людей от проблем в городе

----------


## AndreyAI

Сегодня в районе стройки под Россией на ТЗ вырубили деревья, наверно для прокладки коммуникаций к будущему небоскребу, шоб он в море сполз...

----------


## Олег.Л

Единственная надежда на обвал строительного рынка. Хотя и эта надежда призрачная.
========
Да,это теоретический шанс,одесситов если наберем человек 50-100 это роли не сыграет,войны тоже не будет,а вот подписать серъезных хакеров и увести активы михаников ,рондинской фирмы было бы очень неплохо,Причем это реально осуществимо.

----------


## zanoza19711

> Единственная надежда на обвал строительного рынка. Хотя и эта надежда призрачная.
> ========
> Да,это теоретический шанс,одесситов если наберем человек 50-100 это роли не сыграет,войны тоже не будет,а вот подписать серъезных хакеров и увести активы михаников ,рондинской фирмы было бы очень неплохо,Причем это реально осуществимо.


 достаточно команды из 8-10 человек и необязательно уводить активы, многое чего можно сделать нехорошего, правда это уже из области криминала и дискредитирует саму идею протеста

----------


## Олег.Л

А действия властей тоже из области беззакония,но им можно....
В конце концов необязательно связывать склоны и ЭТО.У вас есть другие предложения как остановить или перенаправить уничтожение склонов?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Иски в суды по поводу незаконности землеотвода, неопределенности на месте границ парка "Юбилейный" и т.п. И затягивать суды до бесконечности. Пока те или иные участки под судом, строить на них нельзя.

Участок Макстроя - тому пример. Суду пришлось заблокировать готовые начаться работы.

К тому же надо учитывать тот фактор, что Гурвиц и Климов могут начать грызню между собой и максимально использовать его.

----------


## Ur

Инфа из Питера по поводу высотной застройки водонасыщенных грунтов: 

http://realty.lenta.ru/news/2008/07/31/spb/

----------


## coder_ak

> Таким образом, если предположить, что в Одессе сейчас проживает около одного миллиона человек, то форум читают порядка 80 тысяч. Из них застройку склонов поддерживают 6400 человек, против застройки - 71200 человек. Цифры, как ни крути, говорят сами за себя - подавляющее большинство против застройки!


 Занимательная математика.
Только откуда взялись эти тысячи, когда в опросе, чёрным по серому есть:
Против - 738
За - 64
Не определился - 28

Так и в реальности, против 1% читающих.

----------


## seredag

Строительная компания Гефест, фирма Михаников Украина "отлично" строит http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/08/01/111007.html
Почемуто мне кажется, что стройка-проект Дельфины на склонах будет строиться так же "качественно" и так же с "соблюдением всех строительных правил и норм"

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Количество читающих этот форум как-то очень стремительно сократилось с 8% до 1%. Странно.

----------


## coder_ak

> Количество читающих этот форум как-то очень стремительно сократилось с 8% до 1%. Странно.


 Не количество читающих, а количество поддерживающих.
Тут же статистика есть! https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1043156&postcount=2
За месяц уникальных посетителей - 173,433.  Таки 1% читающих против застройки. Можно экстраполировать на всех жителей города.

----------


## Destin

В таком случае количество поддерживающих застройку - 0,08%.

----------


## coder_ak

> В таком случае количество поддерживающих застройку - 0,08%.


 А кто такие поддерживающие? Я денег на застройку не выделяю, но противиться происходящим, положительным переменам не собираюсь.

----------


## dioniciy

> А кто такие поддерживающие? Я денег на застройку не выделяю, но противиться происходящим, положительным переменам не собираюсь.


 интересно,а кто денег на застройку выделяет,этот форум читает  :smileflag: голосование здесь-не показатель реальности всех мнений одесситов

----------


## coder_ak

*dioniciy*, не показатель, но определённые выводы на основе статистических данных можно сделать.

----------


## casel

> *dioniciy*, не показатель, но определённые выводы на основе статистических данных можно сделать.


 И какие же выводы напрашиваются из этих данных?

----------


## job2001

> И какие же выводы напрашиваются из этих данных?


  Как в старом анекдоте про соревнования двух легкоатлетов - советский пришел вторым, а американский - предпоследним :smileflag:  То что поддерживающих застройку в 10 раз меньше, это неважно, главное что не поддерживающих не 100%  :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

Если экстраполировать опрос на всех жителей города ,то получим грубо тот же результат,только с бОльшей дельтой, скажем процентов 8-10%.И все.
-----
Вчера почитал выводы комиссии по наводнению на ЗУ.Как основная причина --массовая и бесконтрольная вырубка лесов,как следствие эррозия почвы и финиш.Каждое взрослое дерево берет на себя несколько тонн воды,помимо остальной пользы.Теперь можно эту ситуацию переосмылить на наши склоны....Условия похожи.
Нашей долбаной стране явно нужен Пиночет....Лет на несколько...

----------


## Олег.Л

Информация доходит ,а толку….
-------------

Да и Гурвицу досталось за незаконную эвакуацию неправильно припаркованных машин и срывание огромных штрафов с беспечных автовладельцев. Проехался он и по склонам, давно и бесповоротно застроенным одесскими «хозяевами жизни». Ой, сказал он возмущенно, бедным простым одесситам просто негде будет вскоре позагорать


http://www.segodnya.ua/blogs/sibirtsev/12046063.html

----------


## Dema

> Информация доходит ,а толку….
> -------------
> 
> Да и Гурвицу досталось за незаконную эвакуацию неправильно припаркованных машин и срывание огромных штрафов с беспечных автовладельцев. Проехался он и по склонам, давно и бесповоротно застроенным одесскими «хозяевами жизни». Ой, сказал он возмущенно, бедным *простым одесситам просто негде будет вскоре позагорать*
> 
> 
> http://www.segodnya.ua/blogs/sibirtsev/12046063.html


 В пробках на новых дорогах.

----------


## Nikol1

Вот так теперь рубят склон что на спуске у санатория "Украина". Работа кипит и в выходные дни. Что за чудо пляж внизу нас ждёт не ведомо, однако тяжелые грузовики обсыпая пылью пешеходов отдыхающих порядком продавили спуск, который выложен булыжником с незапамятных времён.. Теперь под эгидой "укрепление" вырубают деревья.... вот она перспектива Одесских склонов

----------


## dioniciy

очередной раз убеждаюсь,что по опросу достаточно много людей против подобных действий,но в жизни это ровным счетом пока ничего не дает-зло побеждает добро?

----------


## Nikol1

Как остановить вандалов?  Нет никакого плана строительства всё под лозунгом "укрепление", а между тем за чудным дельфиновым заборчиком уже сваи забивают... Может им туда пару гранат кинуть? Скажите как мы простые люди можем противостоять  правительственному беспределу?

----------


## maxx™

> Может им туда пару гранат кинуть?


 Это бы реально помогло, но кто это сможет сделать?

----------


## dioniciy

> Это бы реально помогло, но кто это сможет сделать?


 кидание гранат разрушит наш город окончательно(строят везде)  :smileflag:

----------


## Regel

http://www.podrobnosti.ua/society/2008/08/03/544539.html

Жители крымского южнобережного города Алупка провели акцию протеста в связи с тем, что власти дали разрешение на застройку парка Годлевского - одного из двух оставшихся в городе парков.

Как сообщил один из инициаторов проведения акции протеста - местный житель Кирилл Копытчук - в акции приняли участие около 500 человек.

Жители Алупки в течение 30 минут перекрывали трассу Ялта-Севастополь. По словам Копытчука, на такие действия людей побудили последние решения городских властей, давших разрешения на застройку городских парков.

Он отметил, что в парке Годлевского ранее было кладбище немецких и румынских солдат, которые умерли в госпитале, находившемся здесь в годы Великой Отечественной войны.

"В советское время эти могилы были разрушены и теперь на их костях хотят построить сначала гостиницу, а затем и многоэтажные элитные жилые дома", - утверждает Копытчук.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> http://www.podrobnosti.ua/society/2008/08/03/544539.html
> 
> Жители крымского южнобережного города Алупка провели акцию протеста в связи с тем, что власти дали разрешение на застройку парка Годлевского - одного из двух оставшихся в городе парков.
> 
> Как сообщил один из инициаторов проведения акции протеста - местный житель Кирилл Копытчук - в акции приняли участие около 500 человек.
> 
> Жители Алупки в течение 30 минут перекрывали трассу Ялта-Севастополь. По словам Копытчука, на такие действия людей побудили последние решения городских властей, давших разрешения на застройку городских парков.
> 
> Он отметил, что в парке Годлевского ранее было кладбище немецких и румынских солдат, которые умерли в госпитале, находившемся здесь в годы Великой Отечественной войны.
> ...


 для Одессы это тоже могло бы пригодиться, перекрыть что-нибудь такое, что приносит большие деньги в город. Ну, например, дорогу в порт.

----------


## sonatana

> для Одессы это тоже могло бы пригодиться, перекрыть что-нибудь такое, что приносит большие деньги в город. Ну, например, дорогу в порт.


 Одесса не Алупка! нужно разницу чувствовать!

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Одесса не Алупка! нужно разницу чувствовать!


 подскажите разницу, потому что я почему-то не вижу в этом случае

----------


## Тихон Петрович

В воскресенье пошел на пляж, расположенный рядом со строящимся 24-этажным домом по адресу: Французский бульвар, 60, а фактически у самого синего моря. 
Увидел, что почти все водоросли на волнорезе, скалах и пирсе стали светлого такого цвета - погибли, видать. От чего не знаю, но строечка рядом им на пользу явно не пошла.
 На поверхности воды плавает тоненькая красивенькая такая радужная пленочка, - надо думать что-то горюче-смазочное проливается с плавучего крана, гребущего со дна грунт и двух стоящих рядом буксиров.
Пообщался с ловивишим на пирсе рыбку строителем, который поведал, что с февраля по сегодняшний день залито 200 из намеченных к заливанию 700 свай. работа по его словам идет гораздо медленнее намеченных сроков. На строительстве заняты преимущественно молдавские рабочие, моря ранее не видевшие и о тяжелой современной технике имеющие самое пространное представление.
 Инженера тоже не особенно сведущи в возведении таких построек за неимением опыта и совершают много ошибок. Никто из них не представляет себе, что у них получится.Технологии нарушаюся там, где это только возможно.Несколько свай, по его словам залиты просто никак.

Поздравляю будующих владельцев квартир в этом доме. Как бы с ними не повторилась история, из романа "Парфюмер" и одноименного фильма...
Подумайте, люди, прежде чем покупать квартирку! Экстрим вам, похоже обеспечен.

----------


## Reanimator72

Ловивший рыбку строитель сразу видно - авторитет в строительстве...знает какие инженера ошибки совершают...какой умница!

----------


## coder_ak

Дык! У нас же каждая кухарка может управлять государством! 
А уж молдавские строители, так просто профи во всех областях.

Кстати, если вот на пирсе спросить любого рыбака, то в любое время, будь то сейчас или 10 лет назад, ответ будет неизменный - "эх, бичок сейчас не тот, вот раааньше бывало..."

----------


## РастОК

> Ловивший рыбку строитель сразу видно - авторитет в строительстве...знает какие инженера ошибки совершают...какой умница!


 Есть грамотные строители, а есть абы как. Почему вы решили, что тот строитель не авторитет, потому что он рыбку ловит?

----------


## Reanimator72

повеселили...а я в воскресенье пообщался с неловившим там рыбку строителем и он мне сказал. что строят внимательно и вдумчиво, очень аккуратно, с соблюдением всех норм и правил...инженеры заморские, все знают и умеют, берегут рабочих, дают им отдохнуть, покупаться, половить рыбку...
Расток почему вы решили что я сказал что он не авторитет?наоборот - прочитайте внимательно!Авторитет!Там много на пирсах таких

----------


## РастОК

Это наверное поэтому они опаздывают со сроками, потому, что всё вдумчиво и внимательно делают  джамшуды и равшаны  :smileflag:

----------


## Сан Саныч

> Дык! У нас же каждая кухарка может управлять государством!


 И уж точно любой могилев-подольский прораб

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

Пару месяцев назад случайно сфотографировал стройку шо на Фразцузском Бульваре...
СУдя по количеству техники, думаю горюче-смазочных материалов на стройплощадке немало, потом дождичек..... дальше догадаетесь....

----------


## sonatana

> Дык! У нас же каждая кухарка может управлять государством! 
> А уж молдавские строители, так просто профи во всех областях.
> 
> Кстати, если вот на пирсе спросить любого рыбака, то в любое время, будь то сейчас или 10 лет назад, ответ будет неизменный - "эх, бичок сейчас не тот, вот раааньше бывало..."


 ага! думаю, что зависимость строительство на ФБ-гибель водорослей очень прямая,даже и без доказательств!

----------


## Сан Саныч

И уж точно не нуждается в доказательствах вечная тяга прораба-гастарбайтера стырить...

----------


## olegory_

[QUOTE=Nikol1;3045864]Вот так теперь рубят склон что на спуске у санатория "Украина". Работа кипит и в выходные дни. Что за чудо пляж внизу нас ждёт не ведомо, однако тяжелые грузовики обсыпая пылью пешеходов отдыхающих порядком продавили спуск, который выложен булыжником с незапамятных времён.. Теперь под эгидой "укрепление" вырубают деревья.... 
санаторий там был "Россия" или еще пока есть, его прикупил Эдван Киван-поностью или частично не знаю.
А строят Оздоровительный комплекс с апартаментами 
и паркингом 24 этажа
Вот ссылка на застройщика
http://www.hi-raise.com/healthcenter2.html
Мне нравится что везде в его проектах,Харайз констракшен, пишется о ЧАСТНЫХ ПЛЯЖАХ. Городская власть обещала что пляжи будут общего доступа

----------


## sonatana

> И уж точно не нуждается в доказательствах вечная тяга прораба-гастарбайтера стырить...


 ввобще-то это был сарказм))))

----------


## Toma

> очередной раз убеждаюсь,что по опросу достаточно много людей против подобных действий,но в жизни это ровным счетом пока ничего не дает-зло побеждает добро?


 Да,наверное.
По секрету всему свету : Госплан реконструкции г.Одессы уже утвержден в Киеве. Просто пока немного дали передышку нам всем...

----------


## Igolochka

> для Одессы это тоже могло бы пригодиться, перекрыть что-нибудь такое, что приносит большие деньги в город. Ну, например, дорогу в порт.


 Лучше перекрыть дорогу на 7-й км. будет больший резонанс!

----------


## sonatana

ну "зло побеждает добро" - это слишком утрировано! такое ощущение, что у нас в городе происходит, что-то типО Сталинских репрессий, только в более современном преобразовании.

----------


## Ginger

> Лучше перекрыть дорогу на 7-й км. будет больший резонанс!


 Позвольте спросить, Вы лично отведёте пару суток своей жизни на то, чтоб простоять на дороге в небольшой и скромной компании?

----------


## sonatana

> Лучше перекрыть дорогу на 7-й км. будет больший резонанс!


 интересно, какой же будет резонанс: что тысячи людей, которые там работают (обычных людей, а не чинушей, алигаров и хозяевов контейнеров и магазинов), не смогут проехать и заработать зарплату за день?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ловивший рыбку строитель сразу видно - авторитет в строительстве...знает какие инженера ошибки совершают...какой умница!


 Мужик - одессит, всю жизнь проработал простым строителем - исполнителем. Некоторый опыт он, безусловно, имеет и, вероятно, может судить о качестве строительства.
 Рассказал о нашем извечном бардаке, кусочек которого он созерцает и на этой стройке.
Почему ему нельзя верить? Он по всей видимости не заинтересован в очернении этого строительства, хотя и было заметно, что как нормальный одессит не особенно его одобряет.

----------


## Igolochka

> интересно, какой же будет резонанс: что тысячи людей, которые там работают (обычных людей, а не чинушей, алигаров и хозяевов контейнеров и магазинов), не смогут проехать и заработать зарплату за день?


 БЕРУ СВОИ СЛОВА НАЗАД!!!!! Просто дорога на 7й более используема чем дорога в порт, вот и написала. Сорри!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вчера в районе рондинской стройки спилили около сотни деревьев...

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

> Вчера в районе рондинской стройки спилили около сотни деревьев...


 На какой из...?

----------


## Destin

На той, что на ТЗ под санаторием Россия. Вчера по ТК Град был репортаж об этом...

----------


## Destin

Трассу здоровья в Одессе могут назвать Стамбульской набережной. 

С таким предложением к городским властям накануне проведения в Одессе Дней Стамбула обратилось Генеральное консульство Турции. 

http://www.od-news.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=954&Itemid=2

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Трассу здоровья в Одессе могут назвать Стамбульской набережной. 
> 
> С таким предложением к городским властям накануне проведения в Одессе Дней Стамбула обратилось Генеральное консульство Турции. 
> 
> http://www.od-news.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=954&Itemid=2


 турки займутся благустройством набережной? чего-то я пока не пойму как реагировать. С одной стороны это возможно и хорошо, потому что если турки займутся облагораживанием самой набережной то, туда возможно могут не вписаться планы Михаников. Ну а с другой стороны - какой статус будет у парка "Юбилейный"? Думается что все-таки есть какой-то подвох..

----------


## Олег.Л

Приехали.... Может  еще Отраду переименовать в пляж "имени седьмого дня джихада?" Пусть идут гуляют."Трасса здоровья"-это лучшее что может быть.
Хотя гурвиц и ко за пару копеек переименуют,не сомневаюсь.
===========
 "...турки займутся облагораживанием самой набережной то, туда возможно могут не вписаться планы Михаников..."
========
греки с турками друзья еще те ,закончится тем,что они склоны делить будут как Кипр -))

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> турки займутся благустройством набережной? чего-то я пока не пойму как реагировать. С одной стороны это возможно и хорошо, потому что если турки займутся облагораживанием самой набережной то, туда возможно могут не вписаться планы Михаников. Ну а с другой стороны - какой статус будет у парка "Юбилейный"? Думается что все-таки есть какой-то подвох..


   - Не совсем новость, пролистните 116-117 стр. этой темы - первое упоминание о турках в связи со склонами, возможно и о "подвохе" проясниться.. :smileflag:

----------


## Dema

> *Трассу здоровья* в Одессе могут назвать Стамбульской набережной. 
> 
> С таким предложением к городским властям накануне проведения в Одессе Дней Стамбула обратилось Генеральное консульство Турции. 
> 
> http://www.od-news.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=954&Itemid=2


 Действительно, после реконструкции эта трасса (похоже) ничего общего со здоровьем уже имет не будет.

----------


## Nikol1

> А строят Оздоровительный комплекс с апартаментами 
> и паркингом 24 этажа
> Вот ссылка на застройщика
> http://www.hi-raise.com/healthcenter2.html
> Мне нравится что везде в его проектах,Харайз констракшен, пишется о ЧАСТНЫХ ПЛЯЖАХ. Городская власть обещала что пляжи будут общего доступа


 Вот ужас то!!!!(((((((( Народ а когда у нас перевыборы в меры? Я желаю этому комплексу "7 футов под килем" в плохом смысле этого слова!

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

> Вот ужас то!!!!(((((((( Народ а когда у нас перевыборы в меры? Я желаю этому комплексу "7 футов под килем" в плохом смысле этого слова!


 Вы серьезно полагаете что мэра кто-то о чем-то спрашивал? максимум, его поставили в известность  :smileflag: 
Там только одного бетона залито уже не на один десяток миллионов баксов (только на берегоукрепительные мероприятия)...
и вы думаете что теперь кто-то легко с ними расстанется?
я не припомню ни одного проекта, который смогли закрыть, как это ни печально.

----------


## Nikol1

Думаю, что со сменой власти многие захваты прморозятся.Мэру отстегнули барыши на 100%! Очень надеюсь что шторма подмоют эти многомиллионные  начинания. 
Где эти долбанные экологи и "партии зелёных"? Нах они нужны такие? Бляха муха! Одесситы  это наш город или новоявленных "хозяев жизни"? 

*MOD за мат. Полегче на поворотах.*

----------


## JN

> я не припомню ни одного проекта, который смогли закрыть, как это ни печально.


 Уважаемый, если быть еще более точным, то миллионы попали в "нужные" карманы еще тогда, когда и деревья на месте стройки росли, и могилка братская стояла, и пляжик целый был, на который люди ходили, и забора никакого не было, с котлованом. И вот те самые карманы в которые денюжка попала никогда стройку не остановят - коррупция их бизнес, в этом и состоит их услуга товарищу социалисту Рондину, и пр. товарищам дерибаньщикам. Если Вы на них надеетесь, то конечно, Вы правы.
Ну, а по существу, любую стройку, сколько бы миллионов в нее не вложили, останавливают Люди. Примеров в разных городах и странах полно. И вложившие миллионы останавливаются, чтоб не потерять ВСЕ.
Так вот, Людей таких в Одессе нет! Давно нет, как я убедился.

----------


## JN

> Где эти долбанные экологи ...? Нах они нужны такие? Бляха муха! Одесситы  это наш город или новоявленных "хозяев жизни"?


 Как-то у Вас все смешалось. То, что "долбанные экологи" Вам, лично, не нужны, понятно было и без восклицаний. По той причине, что Вы, до сих пор, в их начинаниях не участвовали, и не помогали ничем.
А вот вторая часть правильная. Если все Одесситы поймут, что это их город, а не рондиных, климовых, дяблов, киваловых, гурвицев, кучуков, и пр. сволоты, то тогда экологи действительно будут не нужны.
Но для этого, мэм, прийдется отойти от клавиатуры. :smileflag:

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

Ну мод, значит мод  :smileflag: 
*MOD за переход на личности*

----------


## dioniciy

> Уважаемый, если быть еще более точным, то миллионы попали в "нужные" карманы еще тогда, когда и деревья на месте стройки росли, и могилка братская стояла, и пляжик целый был, на который люди ходили, и забора никакого не было, с котлованом. И вот те самые карманы в которые денюжка попала никогда стройку не остановят - коррупция их бизнес, в этом и состоит их услуга товарищу социалисту Рондину, и пр. товарищам дерибаньщикам. Если Вы на них надеетесь, то конечно, Вы правы.
> Ну, а по существу, любую стройку, сколько бы миллионов в нее не вложили, останавливают Люди. Примеров в разных городах и странах полно. И вложившие миллионы останавливаются, чтоб не потерять ВСЕ.
> Так вот, Людей таких в Одессе нет! Давно нет, как я убедился.


 нет,потому что страна такая...вот вам и демократия к которой многие стремились

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Со стороны моря рондинская стройка уже на пляж не похожа. 

Выложу фото - сами увидите.

----------


## Nikol1

> Как-то у Вас все смешалось. То, что "долбанные экологи" Вам, лично, не нужны, понятно было и без восклицаний. По той причине, что Вы, до сих пор, в их начинаниях не участвовали, и не помогали ничем.
> А вот вторая часть правильная. Если все Одесситы поймут, что это их город, а не рондиных, климовых, дяблов, киваловых, гурвицев, кучуков, и пр. сволоты, то тогда экологи действительно будут не нужны.
> Но для этого, мэм, прийдется отойти от клавиатуры.


 нЕ ПОНЯЛА где я выругалась "нецензурно".. слово "долбаный" в русском языке происходит от слова "долбить" ... протестую на ваши "-50" 
А на экологов бочку качу, так-как там нарушаются все экологические нормы. "Партии зелёных" появляются только в предверии выборов...Но между делом на охотников нападают, которые платят на разведение птиц и животных в угодьях взносы,... просто противно и мерзко. А на склонах где вырубка была , между прочим, водились лисы, белки...останавливались мигрирующие виды птиц. Кто нить из вас знает птицу вальдшнеп? А дикого перепела,коростеля  кто-то из вас видел?Так вот их можно было встретить прогуливаясь по склонам. А теперь господа всех ждёт ПУСТЫНЯ ИЗ СУПЕРПРЕДОЛЖЕНИЙ 
ГОТОВА ОТОЙТИ ОТ КЛАВИАТУРЫ и ещё как минимум 10 человек сагитировать сделать тоже самое. А вы? Я хочу чтоб мои дети могли увидеть то море которое мы все так любим и  ценим.

----------


## seredag

*На склонах работают ночные дровосеки*http://gazetapo.odessa.ua/city/2008/08/08/163139.html
 Цитата из газеты : "В инспекции по благоустройству города «Газете…» объяснили, что на этом месте будут производить реконструкцию межквартальной дороги и все следующие зеленые насаждения собираются пересаживать, а не вырубать."
Получается или врут беззастенчиво или рондинские строители внаглую по ночам без разрешений рубят деревья?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

В свете последних событий в Карпатах(уничтожение деревьев-наводнения-сели), ИМХО : возникает ПЕЧАЛЬНАЯ аналогия..(((

----------


## Олег.Л

Трасса здоровья
"Спасибо,досвиданья...."

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12051515.html

----------


## Desdichado

> нет,потому что страна такая...вот вам и демократия к которой многие стремились


 А что такое "страна"? Это кусок земли или люди, которые этот куск земли населяют?

----------


## JN

> нЕ ПОНЯЛА где я выругалась "нецензурно"..


 Вот это мне, действительно, безразлично. Хоть бы и нецензурно. Неважно. Важно другое. Борьба за НАШИ склоны длится больше двух лет. Вы готовы присоединиться - Вам прийдется начинать. Дорога ж ложка....

----------


## N_A_T_K_A

Кто-то в курсе, чем будет застаиватся 10 с. фонтана, возле спуска на пляж, на месте бывшего ночного клуба "Боб"?

----------


## Nikol1

> Вот это мне, действительно, безразлично. Хоть бы и нецензурно. Неважно. Важно другое. Борьба за НАШИ склоны длится больше двух лет. Вы готовы присоединиться - Вам прийдется начинать. Дорога ж ложка....


 Так это видимо не вам, а тем кто тут в теме модераторствует. Хотя мне тоже "безДразДличнА".
 Кем ведётся борьба? К кому примыкать? В тех репортажах что вы по телевизору видите о тех же склонах есть и наша заслуга. Так что ложка к обеду. А Вы тут просто так пишите от скуки? Я было подумала тут не безразличный к собственному городу народ заходит, а тут так..... 
   Кто не в курсе, уже начался прокат парка "Победы". В пятницу 8,08,08 там был арендован островок на свадебку. Быдляцкая музыка бренькала до поздней ночи , "там всё как улюдей" и тамода и столы и подсветочки.. машинки по парку сновали туда-сюда... В общем готовьтесь друзья, пустыня не за горами!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Так это видимо не вам, а тем кто тут в теме модераторствует. Хотя мне тоже "безДразДличнА".
>  Кем ведётся борьба? К кому примыкать? В тех репортажах что вы по телевизору видите о тех же склонах есть и наша заслуга. Так что ложка к обеду. А Вы тут просто так пишите от скуки? Я было подумала тут не безразличный к собственному городу народ заходит, а тут так.....


 
Трудно после первого прочтения понять о чем Вы хотели сказать.
Вы обращались к одному из самых активных борцов против застройки склонов. В тех самых репортажах его можно было видеть неоднократно.

----------


## PaPashA

Мое мнение "спор на эту тему начался так давно и понятно что народ против застройки склонов, но правительство этого не понемает!"(скорее не хочет понемать)!

----------


## PaPashA

> Кто-то в курсе, чем будет застаиватся 10 с. фонтана, возле спуска на пляж, на месте бывшего ночного клуба "Боб"?


 у меня тот же вопрос: но наверное какойто большой гостиннецой(я так думаю)!

----------


## N_A_T_K_A

> у меня тот же вопрос: но наверное какойто большой гостиннецой(я так думаю)!


 А какая максимальная этажность здания может быть в том месте?

----------


## casel

> А какая максимальная этажность здания может быть в том месте?


 На сколько денег у инвестора хватит

----------


## N_A_T_K_A

> На сколько денег у инвестора хватит


 Тоесть никакким законодетельным актом высота строения не ограничивается!?

----------


## Dema

> На сколько денег у инвестора хватит


 И наглости.

----------


## BagOC

> На сколько денег у инвестора хватит


 Сколько б у инвестора денег не было, на то что б остановить силы природы их не хватит! А потому это здание, как и многие другие расположенные в непосредственной близости от моря, долго не простоит!

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

> Сколько б у инвестора денег не было, на то что б остановить силы природы их не хватит! А потому это здание, как и *многие другие* расположенные в непосредственной близости от моря, долго не простоит!


 Вы это застройщикам на намывных территориях Гонконга, Эмиратов, СПб, да зачем далеко ходить - отеля "Одесса" расскажите.. ну а заодно разошлите свои домыслы руководствам морских и речных портов...

----------


## BagOC

> Вы это застройщикам на намывных территориях Гонконга, Эмиратов, СПб, да зачем далеко ходить - отеля "Одесса" расскажите.. ну а заодно разошлите свои домыслы руководствам морских и речных портов...


 Спорить не буду - я в это сфере не специалист.
Но всё же примеры Гонконга, Эмиратов и т.п. не совсем уместны - масштабы, вложения, технологии... да что там говорить - СТРАНЫ там не те... сравнивать их с Украиной я думаю все таки не стоит.
По поводу отеля Одесса, насколько я слышал(из недостоверных источников. Сам не видел - могу и ошибаться), там пошла серьезная трещина, уже через несколько месяцев, после его открытия(из-за чего с него и сняли одну "звезду").
Морские и речные поры, это строительства другого класса и другого назначения. И ставить их в один ряд с жилыми небоскребами нельзя!

И опять же я не специалист. А вот если такие есть, с удовольствием бы выслушал его точку зрения!

----------


## JN

> Кем ведётся борьба? К кому примыкать? В тех репортажах что вы по телевизору видите о тех же склонах есть и наша заслуга.


 Извините, Nikol1, не понял. Если репортажи по телевизору - это Ваша заслуга, то как же Вы не знаете к кому примыкать?

----------


## DrZorg

Двояко можно относиться к этой теме. С одной стороны от прогресса никуда не уйти!
Застройка это развитие туризма, рабочие места, не малая прибыль самому городу и одесситам в том числе.
Но с другой стороны ... слов нет!
А нет потому что это делается настолько оголтело и бездарно, что порой так и вспоминается дядька Марвин Химайер  которого так достали застройщики что он собрал свой *killdozer*  и снёс нафиг всё, разорив тех кто притеснял его гражданское право на свободную жизнь.

ЗЫ : нам бы с десяток таких!

----------


## Буджак

Не совсем понимаю, какое отношение к прогрессу может иметь уничтожение парков, незаконная застройка рекреационной зоны? Это никакой не прогресс, но преступление.

----------


## JN

Ничего, рано или поздно терпение лопнет. Думаю, уже скоро.

----------


## Буджак

Не верю! У нас слишком хороший климат, мы слишком вялые и инертные. Мне это хорошо видно - после многих лет работы за границей я приехал домой в отпуск, 3 недели был дома. У меня было такое впечатление, что я попал в санаторий. В России, даже Турции и Канаде все же такого ощущения не было, я уж молчу про Индию, Китай и Англию. Вспомнилась Куба - негр сидит на травке около полуразрушенного сарая, где он живет на берегу океана, и ничего ему не надо по той простой причине, что он абсолютно счастлив. Так и мы... Боюсь, что по склонам я погулял в последний раз в этом году... Увы, в этом есть и часть моей вины.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Боюсь, что по склонам я погулял в последний раз в этом году... Увы, в этом есть и часть моей вины.


 А может быть еще не поздно?
Если возьмемся все вместе?
А?

----------


## Petrova

> А может быть еще не поздно?
> Если возьмемся все вместе?
> А?


 и что? письмо вместе подпишем или забор поломаем?
выход в чем?

----------


## Буджак

Видите ли, когда живешь все время в Одессе, взгляд становится замыленным, что ли... Я вот приехал после долгого отсутствия, первое, что сделал, поездил не торопясь по городу. По родному Приморскому району (в границах 1980 года), потом по центру. То, что построено в Приморском районе, не так уж и плохо, действительно, престижный, но не центральный район. А центр... Знакомые с детства дома на Конной, Щепкина, Пастера, Жуковского, наши дворики, никогда не видящие ремонта, правда, некоторые хоть убирать стали. А ведь их строили когда-то с размахом, вкладывая в это немалые деньги. Они действительно были красивы, еще лет так 80 назад... А теперь? Пришла мысль, что мы просто прожрали то, что оставили нам предки, город просто потихоньку умирает. И никому до этого нет дела, да и возможностей не так уж и много у простых граждан (то есть не заседающих на Думской). Точно то же и со склонами - они же уже проданы, без нашего согласия при нашем молчании. Мы никогда не возьмемся все вместе, ни за что. У каждого свой сарайчик (и мой дворец ничем не лучше), и все гуляют праздно, и все довольны и счастливы. Если мы довели до такого город, как думать, что мы спасем склоны? Мы лишены жадности и подлости, нам хорошо дома... Чтобы победить дракона, надо самому стаить драконом, а мы не драконы, мы те самые кубинские негры, как и я, когда, пообедав в фишке на Кирпичном, спустился и гулял с дочкой по склонам, и был абсолютно счастлив. Счастливые не воюют и драконами не становятся... Жадность и подлость побеждают чужое счастье!

----------


## DrZorg

> Это никакой не прогресс, но преступление.


 Вот я и написал, что делается это *оголтело и бездарно*!!!
Проще говоря : всё через *Ж..У*
Жаль только что все мы, одесситы, слишком уж вяло реагируем на это. Да, возмущаемся, ругаемся, критикуем, даже где то подписи ставим.
Но это, что кота сосисками пугать! Как там у великого баснописца было : а Васька слушает да ест (с)

Нет, тут одними разговорами не обойтись. Тут нужно что то более радикальное!
Ведь деревья на Приморском отстояли, в своё время. Что мешает отстоять наши, законные, пляжи? Трассу здоровья?! 

Лично мне, по большому счёту всё равно, ибо на море бываю только зимой. Моржую уже не первый год. Люблю в холодном море понырять. 
Но ведь до абсурда доходит! Зима, людей нет, а на "воротах" к морю замки висят. Приходится обходить. Охранники шугают по ночам. 
И что там можно украсть в самом деле?! Ракушки?! Песок?! Оставшиеся с лета окурки и битое стекло от бутылок?!
Ерунда какая то =(

----------


## DrZorg

> ... Чтобы победить дракона, надо самому стать драконом, а мы не драконы, мы те самые кубинские негры ...


 +1
Не в бровь, а в глаз!

----------


## Лейпциг

Вот удивительно некоторые рассуждают: если стройка ведется грамотно, то что же, нам не возмущаться, что у нас отнимают море, пляж, склоны?
Толку нам с их грамотности?

----------


## DrZorg

> Вот удивительно некоторые рассуждают: если стройка ведется грамотно, то что же, нам не возмущаться, что у нас отнимают море, пляж, склоны?


 Чтобы не возникло у кого то мнения, что я поддерживаю застройку склонов, то замечу, что нет! Не поддерживаю!

Но существуют определённые реалии. Одна из них в том, что город стоит у моря. У города есть определённая известность в мире. В город едут туристы. 
Лирическое отступление : когда строилась гостиница, просто обезобразившая одесский порт и вид на город, на морвокзале, что то никто толком не возмущался. Центр город был просто мерзко изуродован. Но всё нормально. Съели.
Конец лирического отступления. 

Так вот. Для города туризм становится выгодным и прибыльным мероприятием и понятное дело, что рано или поздно дело дойдёт до морских склонов. 
Но как?!!... 
Одно дело, делать это с толком, как в цивилизованных странах. Другое дело, делать это по хамски, бесцеремонно, подло! Отнимая у горожан их исконное право пользоваться ими же богатствами!

И тут можно исписать тонны байтов интернетных страниц, но что толку?!
Чего будут стоить тысячи слов когда нужна будет крепость руки (с)

Город должен развиваться? Должен! Но должен это делать не за счёт своих жителей!
Вот что я имел в виду. 

Но мы сами виноваты что так происходит! Народ имеет ту власть которая имеет народ с его же позволения.
А народный гнев не грянет. Чего то мало верится в это

----------


## -Ariadna-

А я согласна с Тихоном Петровичем, под лежачий камень вода не течет! Получается же у киевлян! Мы хотим все и все сразу. А побороться за свои права? Выбрали себе власть и возмущаемся, какие они плохие, уже тысячи страниц на форуме накатали, а когда нужно действовать приходят единицы! Пора что-то делать с нашим совковым менталитетом!

----------


## Олег.Л

Наши склоны -это одно из составляющих всеобщего беспредела.
Произвол на местах под абсолютное попустительство демагога -президента.Власть не в состоянии навести элементарный порядок,более того она никогда не будет этого делать ,пока власть при них.
Вот очередное доказательство моим словам
http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12054605.html

Человек-это такое тупое существо,которое начинает о чем -то по настоящему жалеть,когда уже безвозвратно поздно.....
---
Изменить  что-то смогут хотя-бы человек -300-500,готовые пожертвовать своим временем (как минимум).Другого выхода нет.
==========
Буджак-зачет за опус.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> и что? письмо вместе подпишем или забор поломаем?
> выход в чем?


 Когда принималось решение о застройке склонов у мэрии нас собралась маленькая кучка против толпы проплаченного эдиком Форпоста.
Если бы тогда нас было не 10 человек а 10000 такое решение не состоялось бы.
Выход только в этом.
Просто прийти и продемонстрировать свою гражданскую позицию.

----------


## Буджак

> Но существуют определённые реалии. Одна из них в том, что город стоит у моря. У города есть определённая известность в мире. В город едут туристы. 
> Лирическое отступление : когда строилась гостиница, просто обезобразившая одесский порт и вид на город, на морвокзале, что то никто толком не возмущался. Центр город был просто мерзко изуродован. Но всё нормально. Съели.
> Конец лирического отступления.


 И какой смысл туристам ехать в Одессу, если там не останется склонов? Во многих местах есть многоэтажные отели на берегу чистого и теплого моря, есть и много набережных, закатанных в бетон. Как в Анталии, где море красивей и чище, вода теплее, сезон дольше... А у нас есть (пока есть) прекрасные склоны, на них растут акации, туда запрещен въезд автотранспорта, там действительно чистый морской воздух. Если всего этого не будет, на кой черт та Одесса сдалась туристам???

----------


## seredag

Ко мне сегодня обратились люди с вопросом кому и что известно о строительстве возле 411 батареи в дубовой роще, огородили и помечают деревья под вырубку. Люди возмущены, ведь никого уже не смущает близость мемориального комплекса, что дубочки эти высаживались на долгую память одесситов. Говорят, что это будет коттеджный поселок. Не смогла найти здесь на форуме ничего по этой теме. Кто-нибудь знает что-то по этому поводу?

----------


## Petrova

> Ко мне сегодня обратились люди с вопросом кому и что известно о строительстве возле 411 батареи в дубовой роще, огородили и помечают деревья под вырубку. Люди возмущены, ведь никого уже не смущает близость мемориального комплекса, что дубочки эти высаживались на долгую память одесситов. Говорят, что это будет коттеджный поселок. Не смогла найти здесь на форуме ничего по этой теме. Кто-нибудь знает что-то по этому поводу?


 фига-се...вот это новость...

----------


## seredag

Что интересно, жители ближайших частных домов пытались выяснить "кто, что и на каких основаниях" на что получили в ответ такие слова: "Хочешь жить вали отсюда". Пока (по непроверенным данным) появилась информация, что реальный хозяин в Киеве (Балога). Завтра подтянуться депутаты для прояснения ситуации. Думаю им дуборубы так не будут отвечать.

----------


## JN

Да, Буджак, Вы, как обычно, во многом правы, но... С каким удовольствием счастливые кубинские негры, с голыми руками, делали свою революцию. Да, кто-то это организовал и оплатил, но не на пустом же месте. А в нашем случае нельзя забывать что и "оппоненты" тоже не слишком собранные, иначе бы не рискнули. Проблема только в одесситах - не верят они в свои силы, в то, что способны нанести ощутимый удар, а потому и сидят по закуткам.

----------


## Reanimator72

Но только Буджак как кубинский негр наблюдает ситуацию издалека...и где это он видел туристов специально приезжающих поглазеть на наши такие знаменитые склоны...кроме толп китайцев и и ндусов, жарящих там шашлыки я давно никого не видел...ну разве шо на 1мая...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Но только Буджак как кубинский негр наблюдает ситуацию издалека...и где это он видел туристов специально приезжающих поглазеть на наши такие знаменитые склоны...кроме толп китайцев и и ндусов, жарящих там шашлыки я давно никого не видел...ну разве шо на 1мая...


  ВЫ, надо полагать, в серьез считаете, что после того как склоны закатают в бетон и утыкают 25-этажными домами Одесса моментально станет туристической Меккой для всего человечества?

----------


## Reanimator72

Тихон Петрович не надо утрировать...Меккой то может и не станет, но туристов явно побольше будет...прям таки и закатают...когда ж эта паника прекратится?

----------


## BagOC

> Тихон Петрович не надо утрировать...Меккой то может и не станет, но туристов явно побольше будет...прям таки и закатают...когда ж эта паника прекратится?


 Когда люди хоть чуточку начнут доверять правительству. А на данный момент не вижу ни малейшего повода этого делать!

----------


## JN

> ...кроме толп китайцев и и ндусов, жарящих там шашлыки я давно никого не видел...ну разве шо на 1мая...


 Создается впечатление, что Вы гораздо дальше кубинских негров, т.к. я, бывая на склонах почти каждые выходные, вижу там тысячи, если не десятки тысяч, гуляющих людей, в большинстве своем одесситов, и 99% из них категорически с Вами не согласны, что неднократно подтверждено тысячами подписей.

----------


## Сан Саныч

> Т.когда ж эта паника прекратится?


 Когда освободим город от гурвиланов

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот фото рондинской стройки с моря.
http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/10939.html

----------


## MasterChieF

Постоянно проезжаю и думаю когда они уже снимут  там таблички с надписями об укреплении берега  :smileflag:

----------


## seredag

Интересно, а площадки для помывки колес строительной техники (что обязательно на всех стройках) там есть? Или они колеса с гусеницами прямо в море моют?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Может и в море.
Пока что состояние стройки таково, что я могу предполагать ее разрушение первым же хорошим штормом.

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Вот фото рондинской стройки с моря.
> http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/10939.html


 Вот те и "Держись за Рондина"... Хорошо что в свое время не проголосовали за это чучело в Раду. Представляю как он бы развернулся в статусе нардепа, если он такое вытворяет будучи депутатом совета городского. Впрочем всех этих рондиных с такими стройками, пресновых-гончаренок с их обиранием автолюбителей не было бы, если бы не Гурвиц. И об этом надо помнить в первую очередь.

----------


## JN

> Вот те и "Держись за Рондина"...


 Альтернатива состоит в том, чтоб *раз и навсегда* "держать Рондина за... мод"

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Интересно, а площадки для помывки колес строительной техники (что обязательно на всех стройках) там есть? Или они колеса с гусеницами прямо в море моют?


 колеса они не моют, но моют с помощью поливочной машины асфальт в промежутке между воротами стройки и началом подъема, - всего метров 40.

кстати, спуск с Французского скоро не выдержит такой нагрузки от бесконечного давления тяжелой техники, по нему проезжающей, и поползет несмотря на то, что они (строители) его периодически латают.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Тихон Петрович не надо утрировать...Меккой то может и не станет, но туристов явно побольше будет...прям таки и закатают...когда ж эта паника прекратится?


 
И что же превлечет к нам эти несметные толпы туристов?
Прозрачное синее море, как на островах в океане? пляжи как в Анталье?
Старина как в древних городах Европы? Обилие предметов и памятников старины? Что?
Нам нечем заинтересовать туристов. Незачем к нам ехать, вот в чем все дело.

Как только спрос на недвижимость в Одессе упадет все сказочки о туристическом будущем нашего города уйдут в прошлое и никто о них и не вспомнит.

----------


## Shrekodessa

У нас правительству ни когда доверять не станут, все только одна ложь.

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

Насколько я понимаю вы этот проект обсуждаете?
http://www.eti.kiev.ua/ru/projects/investment/frunze601

А почему  про эту стройку я здесь ничего не слышу?
Там бурят полным ходом.. или это не склон? 
http://www.eti.kiev.ua/ru/projects/investment/inves

----------


## JN

ИМХО, потому, что Большой Фонтан уже так загажен панами застройщиками, что там уже и спасать нечего.

----------


## Ginger

Присоединюсь.
Вы давно были от Аркадии и до 16й? Там свободного места давно нет...на 16 даже мой любимы в детстве лагерь превратили в частный сектор с высокими заборами.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Второй проект - ОНО.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

вчера был на море между Скалодромом и пляжем СБУ. Вся поверхность воды покрыта какой-то гадостью и большим количеством мертвых светлых таких водорослей. Что такого на стройке делается, что даже водоросли стали гибнуть? Что они в море льют (сыпят)?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Комплекс будет возводиться на морском берегу, в окружении парковой зоны.


 


> Эксклюзивным в проекте является также и наличие парка старой высадки, центральная часть которого по проекту сохраняется и реабилитируется.


  - Цитаты из двух вышеназв. ссылок, - а ведь в них НАШ парк Юбилейный (объект ОБЩЕГОРОДСКОГО! назначения), вполне ОФИЦИАЛЬНО назван ПАРКОМ, где ок. 300 га !, в отличии от:



> ..Просто будет вместо зарослей кустов и чертополоха ... Почти 10 гектаров...


  - Инвесторы, для снятия максимальной прибыли, обязательно будут раскручивать рекламу НЕзаконных застроек одесских Склонов, всячески "выпячивая" их положение в парковой и прибежной зоне!
 - Отсюда вопрос (возможно для юристов), МОГУТ ли эти, думаю не  только эти, ссылки являться документами, ПОДТВЕРЖДАЮЩИМИ СТАТУС ПАРКА- НЕзаконную (ИМХО, возможно и коррупцию поискать)застройку на его ,еще + ВОДООХРАННОЙ зоне, со всеми последствиями этого вопиющего, с круговой порукой "деяния" ?

----------


## JN

> МОГУТ ли эти, думаю не  только эти, ссылки являться документами, ПОДТВЕРЖДАЮЩИМИ СТАТУС ПАРКА- НЕзаконную (ИМХО, возможно и коррупцию поискать)застройку на его ,еще + ВОДООХРАННОЙ зоне, со всеми последствиями этого вопиющего, с круговой порукой "деяния" ?


 Аргументами в пользу факта признания оппонентами склонов парком могут, и только! Вопрос - где. Никто, включая прокуратуру, обозначающую противозаконный характер застройки, ничего, в соответствии с Вашими "документами" делать не будет. Тем более, что есть достаточно документов настоящих, с подписями и печатями. Прокуратура, не обладая достаточными полномочиями, для силовой остановки строительства, перекладывает свою ответственность на суд.
"А судьи кто?!"

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Неужели надо "выходить" на Карпачеву и международные суды - ЗАЩИТА от нарушений конституционных прав одесситов на использование природных, общедоступных для горожан(море-пляжи-чист.вода, парки-зелень-чистый воздух...) богатств?

----------


## Reanimator72

Только что вернулся с моря...давно не ходил на Ланжерон...оставил машину в Купальном и спустился по знаменитым склонам...это же кошмар то что есть в нынешнем виде...нафиг мне такие склоны?!все в жутчайшем запустении и мусоре...кучи каких то уродов и пьяные компании жгут все что попало как последний раз в жизни...видимо чувствуют что недолго осталось :smileflag: ...да пусть все там закатают в бетон!только бы не видеть этого безобразия!трасса здоровья в отличном состоянии...причем 2 дня назад видел лично вечером как охранник в переулке Азарова останавливает все мопеды и мотоциклы...что ж тут плохого?на пляже Ланжерон тоже ужас...намыли нам, одесситам, так заботящимся о природе, прекрасный пляж с чистым песком...и во что он превратился?груды мусора, бутылок...малолетние уроды срут так, что я давно не видел...да надо закрыть все пляжи если вы не умеете ими пользоваться!Вода чистая и теплая...плавает куча рыбы и возле берега и за волнорезом...где ж тот Зайцев Ювеналий который кричал что намыв песка уничтожил все полезное...честно мне просто стыдно за вас так называемые защитники склонов и пляжей...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вопрос для Reanimator72 - если за парком ответственная за это организация не следит - парк надо застроить и закатать в бетон? Да или нет?

----------


## Reanimator72

вот ожидал этот вопрос...ну никакой это не парк уже давно!а какая же ответственная организация?горисполком и Гурвиц конечно же?а каким образом следить за этим "парком"?откуда деньги брать?как за ним следить если это общественное. а значит - ничье..мы ж уже это проходили...ну сделают что то ...так через пару дней все пожгут и загадят!спорим?землю надо отдавать в частную собственность...и готов быть туристом на родных пляжах и платить за вход, но не видеть этого безобразия...

----------


## Reanimator72

везде где есть неконтролируемый общественный доступ - бардак...пример - Хаджибейский лиман...там у меня дача - много лет спуск был дикий и людей было очень мало, в основном дачники...было чисто и красиво...сделали хороший спуск, заасфальтировали дорогу, маршрутка из города спускается почти к воде и что мы видим, а то же что и на приморских склонах...куча людей приезжает из города, жгут костры. рыбачат типа..мусора столько после себя оставляют, что уже противно ходить...а какое было место...даже в один из выходных видел как какая то сектансткая церковь крестила по видимому паству в воде...столько мусора еще никто там не оставлял...думал поубиваю...а закрыли бы забором и забетонировали - был бы порядок...нельзя нашим людям иметь что то общее...не умеют они так жить...

----------


## -Ariadna-

Reanimator72, правильно, говорите бардак, а сами оставили машину в Купальном переулке, вам что там стоянка, из-за таких как вы, люди вынуждены ходить по дороге, узенький тротуар заставлен машинами, причем жильцы держат свои машины или в гаражах или во дворах. Выехать с коляской со двора - одно мучение, приходиться,как препятствие обходить эти стихийные парковки! Так что, действительно, неконтролируемый общественный доступ!

----------


## Reanimator72

я оставил не на тротуаре, а на проезжей части, на Черноморской, в кармане...а если бы защитники так не возмущались, то можно было бы сделать кучу парковок хотя бы там где Автокино...а стоять в очереди от Неизвестного матроса до шлагбаума я извините не хочу...и не надо из за таких как я...

----------


## -Ariadna-

Парковки можно построить и не нарушая ландшафта, там действительно есть места, а если придерживаться правил, то машинам у Неизвестного матроса до шлагбаума не должно быть места! Там тоже мусор бросают, прямо с окон машин, не утруждая себя. И причем здесь зашитники склонов, они тоже виноваты? Следить за порядком надо и чистотой, а не распродавать все подряд!

----------


## Reanimator72

> Следить за порядком надо и чистотой, а не распродавать все подряд!


 опять из пустого в порожнее...так кто ж этим будет заниматься?следить за чистотой?если это ничье?ну прям и все подряд :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Как ничье. Склоны - филиал коммунального предприятия "Парк Шевченко". Из чего вывод - ответственный есть, только заниматься склонами он не хочет...

----------


## Reanimator72

да и у меня больница тоже вроде коммунальное предприятие...да только тоже никто заниматься не хочет...Кайзер а как ты думаешь сколько должен быть быть бюджет у этого КП и штат , чтобы содержать в порядке склоны?

----------


## -Ariadna-

Ну, тогда вперед, дешевая распродажа для избранных, если не кому выполнять свои прямые обязанности, там еще парк Шевченко за Климовым застолбили. Если все будет вокруг частное, зачем нам тогда городская власть, пусть собственники беспокоятся! Тогда забудьте о поездке к морю на машине, прийдется как рядовым гражданам на трамвайчике или троллейбусе если таковые, конечно останутся.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> да и у меня больница тоже вроде коммунальное предприятие...да только тоже никто заниматься не хочет...Кайзер а как ты думаешь сколько должен быть быть бюджет у этого КП и штат , чтобы содержать в порядке склоны?


 
А как Вы думаете сколько дененг КП Побережье "снимает" с предпринимателей, ведущих свою деятельность в прибрежной зоне? Один мой приятель держит там несколько точек и он рассказывал что там почем.
Этих дененг с головой хватило бы на то что-бы всю приморскую зону просто ежедневно убирать "под метелку", засаживать деревьями, кустами и цветами. Но все деньги куда-то пропадабт...
Куда?

----------


## casel

> да и у меня больница тоже вроде коммунальное предприятие...да только тоже никто заниматься не хочет...Кайзер а как ты думаешь сколько должен быть быть бюджет у этого КП и штат , чтобы содержать в порядке склоны?


 А какая разница сколько он должен быть? Это часть город и прямая обязанность городских властей заниматься поддержанием порядка в ней. То что там сейчас грязь это их недоработка, кстати если бы они меньше по карманам себе рассовывали у них появилось бы время подумать откуда  взять деньги на поддержание склонов в порядке. И я не думаю что речь идет о фантастических суммах, зарплата дворников составляет весьма приземленные цифры, плюс можно было бы организовать добровольное движение по уборке склонов. Ну или орлов гурвилановских выгнать на уборку, слабо наверно.

----------


## Meise

> опять из пустого в порожнее...так кто ж этим будет заниматься?следить за чистотой?если это ничье?ну прям и все подряд


 Как это ничье? Это муниципальная собственность .Согласно Конституции Украины ст 13 "Земля, ее недра, атмосферный воздух, водные и иные природные ресурсы, находящиеся в пределах территории Украины, природные ресурсы ее континентального шельфа, исключительной (морской) экономической зоны являются объектами права собственности Украинского народа. От имени Украинского народа права собственника осуществляют органы государственной власти и органы местного самоуправления в пределах, определенных настоящей Конституцией". Если органы местного самоуправления не могут  содержать муниципальную собственность  в  надлежащем состоянии  пусть уходят. Не может быть ,чтоб в местном бюджете не было денег на содержание парков и скверов. Платят же юридические и физические лица  налоги в местный бюджет. Раньше получала разрешение на розничную торговлю. Так кроме установленной законом  
платы, в  добровольно-принудительном порядке взымался сбор-пожертвование (приличная сумма) в местный бюджет на содержание и развитие …    В прошлом году в декабре  была по телевидению информация , что деньги  выделенные из госбюджета в полной мере
в Одессе не освоены. И в этом году по результатам 7 месяцев в достаточной мере также не использованы. Зато при этом кредиты  берут без четко утвержденного целевого назначения и в залог идет вся коммунальная собственность  ,при этом размещают в кредиты в том числе и климовских банках.
Специально доводят парки и скверы до плачевного состояния ,чтоб была причина передать их в частные руки.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..да надо закрыть все пляжи если вы не умеете ими пользоваться!...


  - Вы это предложите в соответсвующей теме о пляжах  :smileflag:  - народу понравится..

.


> ..да пусть все там закатают в бетон!


  - Здоровой Вам жизни "в дружбе" с бетоном  :smileflag:  ИМХО, не многие с Вами согласятся, - дышать освежающим морским, с примесью ароматов зелен.насаждений воздухом(пусть не кругл. год, можно ведь подобрать соответств. растения и цветы при замене или восстановлении утраченных), и променять ЭТО , по чьей-то прихоти, корыстолюбия, алчности...на раскаленный ж\б и смог 




> ..ну никакой это не парк уже давно!


  - Значит, если кому-то оч. нужно продать подороже НЕзаконный НАХАЛстрой(в смысле аппартаменты) - парк ЕСТЬ?!А чтоб ХАПНУТЬ под эти билдинги(аналог аппартаментов) территории ОбЩЕСТВЕННОГО парка, + В САНИТАРН.- ВОДООХРАННОЙ ЗОНЕ , нарушая при этом ДЕЙСТВУЮЩЕЕ законодательство - парка НЕТ? ! Наверно, на некоторых "затмение" в НУЖНЫЙ момент находит...ИМХО

----------


## Буджак

Я видел полупустые отели в Болгарии, когда турки выкупили прибрежные земли и пустили под нож сосновый бор, чтобы их построить. И видел огромное количество набережных с "гнилыми зубами" этажей так за 20, как и бетонных набережных. ПРичем морет там почище. потеплее, и сезон там подольше. Нафига ехать к нам, чтобы любоваться там такой же мерзостью? А склонов таких нет больше нигде, я не видел, во всяком случае. Или Вы думаете, что ктиайцам и индусам очень нужны бетонные набережные, стоянки, дороги, выхлоп и высотные отели (не говоря уж о хатынках местных набобов)? Сомневаюсь что-то...

----------


## Сан Саныч

> да и у меня больница тоже вроде коммунальное предприятие...да только тоже никто заниматься не хочет...


 Как это не хочет заниматься? Якименко к ответу. Да и Гурвица к ответу. Отлично помню, как депутаты однажды поставили вопрос о внедрении механизма контроля над КП. Что тода ответил Гурвиц - депутатам есть заниматься, оставьте контроль над КП исполкому. И вот теперь reanimator72 пишет о том, что одной из коммунальных больниц никто не хочет заниматься. Господин reanimator72 проявите гражданскую позицию и огласите номер (название) больницы. Необходимо дейтсвовать. Направим запрос Гурвицу почему же госпожа Якименко довела до такого состояния больницу. Направим запроос депутатам (не кнопкодавам). Одним словом надо действовать. В конце концов речь идет о нашем здоровье. Номер, reanimator, номер. Имейте смелость.

----------


## Demon99

> То что там сейчас грязь ...


 
Сейчас грязь???? Повеселил!!! А когда там БЫЛА не грязь??? В любимое многими советское время?? (ну когда Гурвица не было)?
Там грязь была ВСЕГДА. И скоре всего так и будет. Пока не придет инвестор и все это  купит. Это нормальный (может для многих совков непонятный) процесс сегодняшних реалий... 
Но (теперь уже к вящему удовольствию т.н. "защитничков") врядли это случиться скоро... И не их это заслуга( "защитничков"), а нашей замечательной страны. И долго мы еще будем смотреть на  дерьмо и горы мусора прибрежной зоне... Радуйтесь!
Тем не менее, уверен, рано или поздно и мы придем к цивилизованным отношениям...

----------


## Moisey17

А где гарантия, что проданные "частнику" под застройку склоны с обязательством устроить там парк, будут в чистоте и порядке? И почему "коммунальщики" не убирают более маленькие территории, вроде, того же Городского сада? Если, по мнению ГИКа, надо для "чистоты" все отдать "частнику", то чем, собственно, будет заниматься ГИК? Класть в карман "бабло" этого самого "частника", дабы не требовать с него чистоты?!

----------


## casel

> Сейчас грязь???? Повеселил!!! А когда там БЫЛА не грязь??? В любимое многими советское время?? (ну когда Гурвица не было)?
> Там грязь была ВСЕГДА. И скоре всего так и будет. Пока не придет инвестор и все это  купит.


 Ну не надо категоричных заявлений. На моей памяти еще есть более менее чистая ТЗ, воспоминания правда из детства, но даже когда в этом году была акция почистим склоны там сразу становилось на порядок чище. Да может быть это не идеальная чистота, но ЧИЩЕ чем если просто ничего не делать.

----------


## RAMMSTEIN

http://www.eti.kiev.ua/ru/projects/investment/inves

Развитие площадки в Одессе, по адресу ул. Золотой Берег, 27



> Особенностями Проекта являются:
> 1. Фактически уникальное предложение - *передача земли в собственность будущим владельцам* , в отличие от остальных проектов в черте города, которые создаются на арендуемой земле.
> 2. Первая линия от моря. Вид на морской пейзаж с территории комплекса и коттеджей. Комплекс выходит на *собственный песчаный пляж общей площадью 2 400 м2*.Таким образом, обеспечивается единый рекреационный комплекс.


 
Интересно, как это все соотносится со со слюнявыми заверениями Гоблина (Гугвица), мол: "На все пляжи существует свободный доступ и пГоход. Ни один пляж не будет пеГедаваться в частные Гуки!"?!
От же ж лицемеГный, лживый губошлеп!

----------


## Reanimator72

> Как это не хочет заниматься? Якименко к ответу. Да и Гурвица к ответу. Отлично помню, как депутаты однажды поставили вопрос о внедрении механизма контроля над КП. Что тода ответил Гурвиц - депутатам есть заниматься, оставьте контроль над КП исполкому. И вот теперь reanimator72 пишет о том, что одной из коммунальных больниц никто не хочет заниматься. Господин reanimator72 проявите гражданскую позицию и огласите номер (название) больницы. Необходимо дейтсвовать. Направим запрос Гурвицу почему же госпожа Якименко довела до такого состояния больницу. Направим запроос депутатам (не кнопкодавам). Одним словом надо действовать. В конце концов речь идет о нашем здоровье. Номер, reanimator, номер. Имейте смелость.


 Слушай Саныч ты бы вместо того чтобы выпендриваться посмотрел бы мой профиль для начала!Лень наверное?Лучше же гневную сообщуху накатать,герой...Там все указано!Я НИКОГДА ни от кого не скрывался!Смелый ты такой!Видел я таких аферистов от медицины-поболтать и запросы направлять аж бегом, а толку?!Не на местном к сожалению это уровне решается!

*MOD за переход на личности*

----------


## Сан Саныч

Прежде всего хотел бы принести извинения. И в правду не посмотрел профиль каюсь. Теперь посмотрел. Понял что речь идет о 10 ГКБ. И это лишь умножило вопросы. Потому что хорошо помню, как именно по этой больнице были победные реляции городских властей. Писали о том, что  ожоговый центр Одесской ГКБ №10 - один из лучших в стране. И это вступает в явный диссонанс с Вашим заявлением о том, ято "у меня больница тоже вроде коммунальное предприятие...да только тоже никто заниматься не хочет...". Почему такая разница в оценках?

----------


## Demon99

> Прежде всего хотел бы принести извинения. И в правду не посмотрел профиль каюсь. Теперь посмотрел. Понял что речь идет о 10 ГКБ. И это лишь умножило вопросы. Потому что хорошо помню, как именно по этой больнице были победные реляции городских властей. Писали о том, что  ожоговый центр Одесской ГКБ №10 - один из лучших в стране. И это вступает в явный диссонанс с Вашим заявлением о том, ято "у меня больница тоже вроде коммунальное предприятие...да только тоже никто заниматься не хочет...". Почему такая разница в оценках?


 Каких властей победные реляции? Городских, но в каком году? Это при милом многим боде-ляне укралось СТОЛЬКО бабла из выделеных на ожоговый центр что охренеть, извиняюсь, можно... Их реляции я помню. Действительно, по сравнению с тем что было - это хоть более -менее напоминает ожоговый центр. Но... коммунальное предприятие как форма хозяйствования - это само по себе уродливийшее явление и будь мэром хоть САМ наичестнейший почетнейший обличитель "кайзер"  ничиего тут не исправишь...  Я считаю, что и больницы, по возможности, надо переводить на принципиально другой уровень менеджмента  с нормальными профессиональными управляющими, а не с взяточниками и бюджетоумыкателями главврачами ( не все конечно, но многие) Врач должен лечить, а не думать как стыбрить денег из бюджета или как повыгодней продать какую либо вакансию...  При этом рядовые доктора стонут от нехватки самых необходимых медикаментов и тд... 
И причем здесь ГОРОДСКАЯ власть? А вот просто так!
З.Ы. Гурвиц- вселенское зло! ( за это мне может плюсов понаставят и модов не нарисуют!!!)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Городская власть здесь очень даже причем - в ее компетенции (теоретически) есть все возможности все вышеперечисленное сделать.

----------


## Сан Саныч

Да в том и дело, что победные реляции относятся отнюдь не ко времени правления Боделана. Они датированы осенью прошлого года. Этим и был обусловлен мой вопрос к reanimator79, с просьбой прояснить несоотвествие с его утверждением о том, что "у меня больница тоже вроде коммунальное предприятие...да только тоже никто заниматься не хочет..." и победной реляцией такого например толка " Демонстрация достижений ожогового центра 21 ноября 2007 года, 11:00 
Малиновского, 61 – Горбольница №10, ОЖОГОВЫЙ ЦЕНТР 
Демонстрация достижений ожогового центра 
Присутствует начальник городского управления здравоохранения Якименко Е.А. Или такого " Ожоговый центр Одесской ГКБ №10 - один из лучших в стране". Оба заголовка -  с официального сайта города. Поэтому я и задал вопрос: "Откуда такая разница в оценках?". Человек, который работает в ГКБ 10 (в отделении интенсивной терапии ожогов) пишет, что "никто  заниматься не хочет". Власти утверждают обратное. Согласитесь вопрос уместен.

----------


## JN

> Но (теперь уже к вящему удовольствию т.н. "защитничков") врядли это случиться скоро... И не их это заслуга( "защитничков"), а нашей замечательной страны. ... Радуйтесь!


 Будучи "защитничком", с удовольствием получил бы удовольствие от прекращения попыток "обустроить" склоны методом закатки их в асфальт и бетон. И мне было бы абсолютно безразлично чья это заслуга. Но не слишком доверяю Вашей информированности. Так что, "откуда дровишки?"

----------


## Demon99

> Городская власть здесь очень даже причем - в ее компетенции (теоретически) есть все возможности все вышеперечисленное сделать.


 Все понятно. Теоретически у ВСЕХ есть возможность все выше (а также ниже) перечисленное сделать. У ВСЕХ есть теоретическая возможность стать мэром (президентом, олимпийским чемпионом, наполеоном - нужное подчеркнуть) .
Да здравствуют ОДЕССКИЕ МЕЧТАТЕЛИ!   
Я -то думал тут о каких то реальных вещах говорят.... 
Но,вообще-то, во всем виноват -Гурвиц!!

----------


## Andrey Borkov

Согласен полностью: Да здравствуют Одесские мечтатели! Если б не они этот могилев-подольский прораб Одессу  уже по кирпичику растащил бы. :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

> Но,вообще-то, во всем виноват -Гурвиц!!


 В уничтожении склонов - безусловно. И это без иронии.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> В уничтожении склонов - безусловно. И это без иронии.


 давайте будем честными. Первое решение о передаче склонов под застройку было принято боделановским горсоветом. а гурвицевский горсовет его, как-бы "улучшил". Оба мэра показали своё абсолютно одинаковое отношение к одесситам, ну и депутаты конечно : ((((

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> И долго мы еще будем смотреть на  дерьмо и горы мусора прибрежной зоне... Радуйтесь!
> Тем не менее, уверен, рано или поздно и мы придем к цивилизованным отношениям...


 Цивилизованные отношения это когда парки, скверы и прочеи зеленые насаждения вместо качественного и количественного увеличения катастрофически уменьшаются? 
Это когда вместо мет, где измученный стрессами и урбанизацией горожанин может отдохнуть, пообщавшись с природой возводятся "стальные пещеры"?
Это по-вашему цивилизация?

----------


## Буджак

> давайте будем честными. Первое решение о передаче склонов под застройку было принято боделановским горсоветом. а гурвицевский горсовет его, как-бы "улучшил". Оба мэра показали своё абсолютно одинаковое отношение к одесситам, ну и депутаты конечно : ((((


 А никто не оправдывает Бодю! Он далеко, он не нагадит. А Гурвиц рядом и гадит, гадит... Посему действия Боделана ни коим образом не могут оправдать преступные действия Гурвица в отношении города Одессы.

----------


## biafra

Ещё раз хочется напомнить приверженцам бетона и частной собственности на общегородские объекты. Почему Central Park в Нью-Йорке не передают в частные руки? Всё-же центр Манхеттенна, и шашлыки там жарят не меньше нашего, наркоманов, бомжей и пьяниц - море разливанное. Но каждый мэр N.Y, N.Y, понимает, что не смотря на соблазн, ждёт позор и проклятия. Хотя Восточная часть парка выходит на 5-ю авеню, самое дорогое место. И стоит парк с шашлыками, наркоманами, отдыхающими по сей день, и застраивать его никто не спешит. Ибо понятно, это единственная зелёная зона мегаполиса...

----------


## -Ariadna-

Все это происходит потому, что наш народ вечно в чем-то ищет панацею, раньше было "все вокруг  - колхозное, все вокруг - мое", а сейчас другая крайность - все должно быть частное. Но ведь и частник частнику рознь. У собственника главное что, побольше получить прибыли, вот и вырастают в центре города 9-ти и 10-ти этажки,
уменьшается зеленая зона. Вот Климов, прихватил себе роддом в парке Шевченко, государственное учреждение и что дальше? Нет роддома, здание разрушается. Почему собственник доводит здание до такого состояния, может денег нет?  Потому, что роддом ему сто лет не нужен, хочет очередного монстра наваять, таже участь ожидает и склоны и парк Шевченко - схема одна.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

К сожалению нынешние "новые русские" абсолютно не похожи на ТЕХ меценатов, котор. создавали город. За СВОИ ср-ва  они привозили издалека саженцы (здесь степная зона), закладывали парки и сады, строили библиотеки, больницы,школы и приюты.., самое удивительное для нынешних, с ущербным менталитетом нуворишей - городу это все приносилось В ДАР, т.е. безвозмездно! ИМХО, кому много дано (в прямом и в переносном смысле), тот с себя должен много спрашивать, в смысле отдавать, не только милостыню..

----------


## verda

Да-да, вот много известно о Маразли, что он строил для города: и больницы, и читальни, и столовые... И заметьте, _на свои собственные деньги_ строил!
И поэтому очень хочется, чтобы нынешний городской голова, "продолжая славные традиции", тоже построил что-нибудь в Одессе _для всех_ именно _на свои собственные деньги_. А что, слабо?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Или можно подарить городу устроенный собственноручно и на собственные средства благоухающий сад, в котором хорошо прижились привезенные из Италии саженцы белой акации, тополя, ясеня, бузины, сирени, абрикосы, вишни

----------


## Буджак

> Да-да, вот много известно о Маразли, что он строил для города: и больницы, и читальни, и столовые... И заметьте, на свои собственные деньги строил!
> И поэтому очень хочется, чтобы нынешний городской голова, "продолжая славные традиции", тоже построил что-нибудь в Одессе для всех именно на свои собственные деньги. А что, слабо?


 Деньжат у Гурвица побольше будет, чем у Маразли, но ведь это не интересно. Другое дело - приумножить свое состояние за счет города - это достойная задача для мэра. Парки - много ли в них толку? На них не заработаешь, это не жилые и офисные помещения! Посему не бывать паркам в Одессе!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Деньжат у Гурвица побольше будет, чем у Маразли, но ведь это не интересно. Другое дело - приумножить свое состояние за счет города - это достойная задача для мэра. Парки - много ли в них толку? На них не заработаешь, это не жилые и офисные помещения! Посему не бывать паркам в Одессе!


 На самом деле это и есть ключевой вопрос: кто и как на всем этом наживет денег и потом сможет с ними смотаться, например, на историческую родину.
Судьба склонов, парков, скверов и вообще города никого из тех, кто принимает решения не интересует в принципе. А все их доводы, утвердения и россказни - не более чем обычная демагогия, которой они пытаются прикрыть свои делишки.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Деньжат у Гурвица побольше будет, чем у Маразли,..


  - Для сравнения, за дословность не ручаюсь  
 - Бывали ли У МАРАЗЛИ ВЫ ?  
- Там слышаться УМА РАЗЛИВЫ !




> ..Другое дело - приумножить свое состояние за счет города - это достойная задача для мэра...


  - Если бы только ОДИН мэр, а ТЕ, что приобретают имущество громады(парки,пляжи,санатории..) в личную собственность и ГОЛОСУЮТ-продавливают, по принципу ТЫ-МНЕ, Я-ТЕБЕ, используя свои НЕНАСЫТНОСТЬ и УМ на - "обойти Закон"  Даже, родившиеся - ЗДЕСЬ, НЕ стесняются оббирать свой! город, и это вместо того, чтоб ОбЕРЕГАТЬ город от "хищников", не давая его превратить в, даже не каменные - ж\б "джунгли, а-ля климовка" ! 
 Р.S. ИМХО, молодые, большинство - ничего пока НЕ ХОТЯТ видеть, достаточно просмотреть соседние, близк. к этой, ветки и сравнить с кол-вом просмотров, например : море, пляжи (понятно-лето),но и политика.. в их возрасте!, тоже "перевешивает" темы будущего СВОЕГО города, от котор. зависит та же ВОЗМОЖНОСТЬ сходить на пляж В ЧЕРТЕ ГОРОДА..

----------


## ERUSAD

Скажите пожалуйста, а кто на сегодняшний день является застройщиком склонов и занимается расселением жильцов квартир, находящихся по ул. Приморской.
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## srul

Посему не бывать паркам в Одессе!
И не только благодаря нашей власти.На днях побывал в сквере на 10 фонтана.прямо на травке,между деревьями насчитал штук тридцать авто.Скоро какой-нибудь шустрик зальёт сквер асфальтом -новая стоянка.ПОЧЕМУ МНОГИЕ ЛЮДИ КУПИВ МАШИНУ ПЕРЕСТАЮТ БЫТЬ ЛЮДЬМИ?????

----------


## JN

> давайте будем честными. Первое решение о передаче склонов под застройку было принято боделановским горсоветом.


 Если сильно хотите быть честным - не врите, или хотя бы учите матчасть.
Если Вам лично не довелось узнать о планах и трудах гурвица по распродаже рекреационных земель году этак в 94-97, то спросите людей, прежде, чем подставляться. Или просто газеты старые почитайте.

----------


## JN

> ПОЧЕМУ МНОГИЕ ЛЮДИ КУПИВ МАШИНУ ПЕРЕСТАЮТ БЫТЬ ЛЮДЬМИ?????


 Потому, что считают, что только машина, исключительно, и является главным отличительным признаком человека. Для нее все...

----------


## MashaBakst

> Только что вернулся с моря...давно не ходил на Ланжерон...оставил машину в Купальном и спустился по знаменитым склонам...это же кошмар то что есть в нынешнем виде...нафиг мне такие склоны?!все в жутчайшем запустении и мусоре...кучи каких то уродов и пьяные компании жгут все что попало как последний раз в жизни...видимо чувствуют что недолго осталось...да пусть все там закатают в бетон!только бы не видеть этого безобразия!


 А нам нужны склоны. мы на них не мусорим. А культуру поведения в общественных местах, бережного отношения к окружающей среде надо прививать. И начинать надо с детей.  И  вместо урока "НАТО- это очень хорошо" , который пройдет во всех классах всех школ 1 сентября, лучше бы провели урок Бережного Отношения к Окружающей Среде. 
И, конечно, коммунальное предприятие должно проводить уборку, и  взимать штрафы за выброс мусора.

----------


## Billy

> И, конечно, коммунальное предприятие должно проводить уборку, и  взимать штрафы за выброс мусора.


 Большая просьба - механизм взимания штрафов и уборки в студию.Много кто чего должен.Вы себе представляете объем уборки?

----------


## -Ariadna-

Billy - наша пісня гарна, нова, починаєм її знова! Уборка склонов это, что для вас нереально, что-то из грани фантастики? Мало того, что форумчане весной убирали склоны, так вам еще механизм взимания штрафов нарисовать. Может еще и сами штрафы взыскивать будем?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Большая просьба - механизм взимания штрафов и уборки в студию.Много кто чего должен.Вы себе представляете объем уборки?


 Сначала механизм уборки:  КП «Побережье» на собранные с коммерсантов, осуществляющих предпринимательскую деятельность в прибрежной зоне, средства  нанимает 15 -20 уборщиков, которые разбивают склоны на квадраты и собирают мусор в каждом квадрате поочередно. Таким образом, они каждое конкретное место будут проходить раз в 8 – 14 дней в зависимости от степени посещаемости и как следствие загрязненности этих мест. Если вдруг выяснится, что КП «Побережье» не в состоянии оплатить труд этих уборщиков (все деньги съедены содержанием аппарата управления) то может помочь городская казна. Если в казне не найдется достаточного количества денег, то можно обратится в Одесский областной Центр занятости, который имеет фонды для оплаты так называемых общественных работ для безработных. Можно еще применить любимую тактику нашего мэра и привлечь внебюджетные средства – он большущий дока в таких делишках. Достаточно способов?

Протоколы за нарушение санитарного состояния вполне может помогать составлять милиция, доставляя нарушителей в свои отделения. Это достаточно действенный способ борьбы с быдлом, оставляющим после себя горы мусора, даже если оно и не заплатит штраф.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Большая просьба - механизм взимания штрафов и уборки в студию.


  - За механизм уборки территорий коммунальной собственности города нужно спрашивать НЕ ЗДЕСЬ и НЕ у форумчан ! Догадаться не сложно, если оч. захотеть, город - большое коммунальное хозяиство-предприятие, есть, образно говоря директор, бухгалтер, завхоз.. и даже технический персонал, вот кто НЕ обеспечивает регулярную уборку - НЕ НАМ решать(с каких доходов в городск. казну нужно оплачивать сей, необходимый горожанам труд), МЫ видим "РЕЗУЛЬТАТ" на конкретном участке - ПАРКа "Юбилейный" 




> Много кто чего должен.


  - Причем здесь должнЫ, частная "лавочка" что-ли, - ОБЯЗАНЫ выполнять свои служебные, простите за тавтологию, обязанности( ни в коей мере не имею ввиду конкретных дворников-поклон им за их НЕБЛАГОДАРНЫЙ труд), делать все чтоб хоз-во города работало, как часы.




> Вы себе представляете объем уборки?


  - А Вы себе представляете объем бюджета города.., вопрос риторический, как и ВАШ, ЗАЧЕМ НАМ ЭТО представлять ? - Есть ТЕ, кто за это получают З\П и ОБЯЗАНЫ не представлять, а ЗНАТЬ по долгу службы !

----------


## Billy

Почему же сейчас это не делается, если это так просто?

----------


## casel

> Почему же сейчас это не делается, если это так просто?


 А кто сейчас этим заниматься будет? Властям некогда, они деньги зарабатывают на черный день.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Почему же сейчас это не делается, если это так просто?


 Это очень хороший вопрос. Нам всем тоже очень интересно.
Задайте его городскому голове.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А кто сейчас этим заниматься будет? Властям некогда, они деньги зарабатывают на черный день.


 Поскорее бы он для них настал

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А я на днях в скверике между Кирпичным пер. и пер Дунаева. рядом с фишкафе встретила двух чудаков с теодолитом. Они охотно так сказали, что изучают "оползневую готовность" и обратили мое внимание на большое количество "заколов" (маленьких, как ниточка, трещинок),  образовавшихся в последнее время. На мой вопрос о том, как он и будут действовать дальше, был ответ - доложим руководству. От нахлынувших переживаний так расстроилась, что не сообразила спросить, от какой организации работают люди.

----------


## mykhael

Помоему лучше всё таки отдохнуть за деньги, на территории облагороженной какой-то коммерческой организацией чем НЕ ИМЕТЬ ТАКОЙ возможности и "наслаждаться" убожеством находящимся в ничьей собственности. Главное чтобы новые собственники придерживались всех санитарно-экологических правил, да и не только их а всех цивилизованных нормативов.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Помоему лучше всё таки отдохнуть за деньги, на территории облагороженной какой-то коммерческой организацией чем НЕ ИМЕТЬ ТАКОЙ возможности и "наслаждаться" убожеством находящимся в ничьей собственности. Главное чтобы новые собственники придерживались всех санитарно-экологических правил, да и не только их а всех цивилизованных нормативов.


 На "территории, облагороженной какой-то коммерческой организацией" отдохнуть Вам прийдется только в том случае, если Вы озаботитесь приобретением в собственность кусочка недвижимого имущества, этой самой организацией возводимого.
Т.е. если в парке построят дом и Вы в нем купите квартиру.

Но ведь после этого парк перестанет быть парком...

Кстати "в ничьей собственности" это в собственности городской громады, от имени которой выступает МЭРИЯ

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> На "территории, облагороженной какой-то коммерческой организацией" отдохнуть Вам прийдется только в том случае, если Вы озаботитесь приобретением в собственность кусочка недвижимого имущества, этой самой организацией возводимого.
> Т.е. если в парке построят дом и Вы в нем купите квартиру.
> 
> Но ведь после этого парк перестанет быть парком...
> 
> Кстати "в ничьей собственности" это в собственности городской громады, от имени которой выступает МЭРИЯ


 Кстати, свежий пример. В пер Дунаева был пионерский лагерь джутовой фабрики с неплохим парком. Сейчас вокруг высотных домов, выстроенных на месте лагеря, высокенький заборчик. Остались несколько  старых деревьев, политы лужайки, качели - все чисто и благопристойно.  Жильцы платят денежку за содержание. Разительный контраст с убогим общедоступным сквериком рядом, над морем. Одна молодая мамаша с коляской загуляла  как-то к знакомой, выгуливающей тут свое чадо. Так что вы думаете? Подбежала какая-то нянька-общественница и попросила "чужую" удалиться, мол - не положено посторонним, и как охрана недоглядела-пропустила. И что мамочки в окошки на своих деток глядят и нянек заругают, что с чужими играют. Вот так

----------


## Moisey17

Интересная ситуация.... Боюсь, что таким образом наша мэрия, - скоро отдав все парки и скверы частникам, - оставит остальное население ( не из числа избранных) без этих самых скверов и парков.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Кстати, свежий пример. В пер Дунаева был пионерский лагерь джутовой фабрики с неплохим парком. Сейчас вокруг высотных домов, выстроенных на месте лагеря, высокенький заборчик. Остались несколько  старых деревьев, политы лужайки, качели - все чисто и благопристойно.  Жильцы платят денежку за содержание. Разительный контраст с убогим общедоступным сквериком рядом, над морем. Одна молодая мамаша с коляской загуляла  как-то к знакомой, выгуливающей тут свое чадо. Так что вы думаете? Подбежала какая-то нянька-общественница и попросила "чужую" удалиться, мол - не положено посторонним, и как охрана недоглядела-пропустила. И что мамочки в окошки на своих деток глядят и нянек заругают, что с чужими играют. Вот так


 Так же точно будет со всеми домами, котрые добрый дядюшка эдик планирует построить в приморской зоне.
И после всего этого они еще и цинично заявляют, что Трасса здоровья, дескать, останется в неприкосновенности.
Да что же кроме названия в этой дороге от Трассы здоровья в изначальном смысле останется то?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Общедоступные проходы на общедоступные пляжи = резервации

----------


## kj

> Интересная ситуация.... Боюсь, что таким образом наша мэрия, - скоро отдав все парки и скверы частникам, - оставит остальное население ( не из числа избранных) без этих самых скверов и парков.


 не так... - думаю, - лучше вот как - 
"население будет продолжать разрешать грабить себя (как слабоумная биомасса) до тех пор пока не останеться без скверов и парков" ))) о как!

мне их ни сколько не жаль - потому как они - "не граждане" 

Не-е-е, ну конечно - 
"по хворме, по наруже, - это как водится" (с) "За двумя зайцами"  :smileflag:  
вот только - не по сути...

Т.е. в больших, красивых домах, - с красивым видом на море, - будут жить красивые люди; они будут ездить в красивых машинах  :smileflag: 
и красиво "иметь" своих убогих сограждан,  :smileflag:  
... только за то, что в своё время последние так и не стали "гражданами способными изменить ситуацию"

----------


## Буджак

Не приходило в голову, что красивые сограждане пострадают точно так же, как и их "некрасивые" товарищи по несчастью?

----------


## kj

> Не приходило в голову, что красивые сограждане пострадают точно так же, как и их "некрасивые" товарищи по несчастью?


 "...— Они будут на четвереньках ползать, а мы на них плевать.
— Зачем?
— Удовольствие будем получать.
— А какое же в этом удовольствие?
— Молодой еще!..."  :smileflag: 
(с) Кин-Дза-Дза  :smileflag:  

даже если и пострадали - то не интересуются они этим вопросом - просто получают удовольствие себе на радость  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Во время невероятного кайфа сегодня на пляже пришел в голову вопрос, на который не знаю ответа. Вот наша пограничная вышка. На ней несет службу доблестный пограничник. Вот ниже еще одна вышка, под ней локатор. Получается - граница на замке и мы можем спать спокойно. А как же будет, если эти чертовы миханики понатыкают своих зданий о 24-х этажах и поперегораживают, не дай бог, обзор пограничникам? А на тех схемах, что мы видели, как раз пограничников то и нету. А вдруг обороноспособность снизится?  Хотя, с другой стороны, может греки с нашими генералами уже давно легко договорились? Кто что знает?

----------


## Буджак

> даже если и пострадали - то не интересуются они этим вопросом - просто получают удовольствие себе на радость


 вот это как раз и неверно! Предположим, я потрачу пару миллиончиков на покупку домика на склонах, с участочком... Огорожу его заборчиком и выпущу ребенка там порезвиться. Что дальше? Ребенок быстро уткнется в забор соседнего участка. Погулять на склонах будет уже невозможно! Не говоря уж о том, что вместо красивого вида я буду глядеть на гнилые зубы высотных гостиниц, любоваться проезжающими автомобилями, дышать выхлопом вместо морского воздуха... И за это платить немалые деньги??? Вместо того, чтобы проехаться на машине минут 10 и погулять по нашим склонам, без опаски наткнуться на забор, дыша настоящим морским воздухом?! Зато утешать себя мыслью о том, что голытьба сюда не сунется, охрана не пустит, а соседи - братья по классу? Унтер-офицерская вдова вспоминается...

----------


## REDSOX

Господа, которые потратили денюшку и не малую, на красивые дома, что расположены на склонах, искали уединения и я их понимаю. Со строительством высоток на склонах у них уже не будет уединения, ибо их участки и дома будут простреливаться с верхних этажей. Как высококласной оптикой, так и сверхчувствительной аппаратурой, а про калибр я умолчу... Говорят, большие деньги любят тишину!!! Что- то не видно...

----------


## JN

> Главное чтобы новые собственники придерживались всех санитарно-экологических правил, да и не только их а всех цивилизованных нормативов.


   Смешные вы ребята, дети макдональдса, то, что вы называете словом "главное", становиться очень даже не главным, как только вы свои "мудрые" сентенции произнесли. Все, что "облагораживается", делается ВОПРЕКИ санитарно-экологическим и пр. правилам, законам, нормам. И именно поэтому вам и "вливают"... А вы тут повторяете.

----------


## JN

> вот это как раз и неверно!


 Эх, Буджак! Ваши бы мозги, да той гнили, которая за деньги готова испоганить все, собственный дом. Тогда бы вопрос о склонах, о памятниках архитектуры, о парках, не стоял. Но стоит! Нет у них мозгов. И совести нет. Эти люди надругаются над собственной матерью, за деньги. Фамилии называть?

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

> Эх, Буджак! Ваши бы мозги, да той гнили, которая за деньги готова испоганить все, собственный дом. Тогда бы вопрос о склонах, о памятниках архитектуры, о парках, не стоял. Но стоит! Нет у них мозгов. И совести нет. Эти люди надругаются над собственной матерью, за деньги. *Фамилии называть*?


 Просим, просим!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Список фамилий прост.
Гурвиц, Боделан, Ворохаев, Кучук, Аднан Киван, Рондин, Костусев, Климов, Шнайдер, Форостянов и др. - вот те, кто хочет застроить склоны.

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

А руководителей "Прогресстроя" почему не упомянули? по-моему это они чуть выше "рондинской" стройки расположились?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я не знаю их фамилий так, чтобы быстровспомнить.

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

> Я не знаю их фамилий так, чтобы быстровспомнить.


 Ага, та не важно, я их знаю, я просто спросил.. было интересно вы их тоже причисляете к 



> Нет у них мозгов. И совести нет. Эти люди надругаются над собственной матерью, за деньги.

----------


## JN

Да. Я их тоже причисляю. К предидущему списку хотелось бы добавить дяблу, тоже тварь.

И "да" я их тоже причисляю. Если есть возражения, то пожалуйста, но сомневаюсь что Вы можете меня переубедить. Твари, они и есть твари.

----------


## Буджак

> Господа, которые потратили денюшку и не малую, на красивые дома, что расположены на склонах, искали уединения и я их понимаю.


 "Это будет самое людное уединенное местечко на всей Аляске", - говаривал Джек Малыш. В память о истории об афере Малыша и Смока предлагаю отныне именовать застроенные склоны поселком Тру-ля-ля. Печально...

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

> Да. Я их тоже причисляю. К предидущему списку хотелось бы добавить дяблу, тоже тварь.
> 
> И "да" я их тоже причисляю. Если есть возражения, то пожалуйста, но сомневаюсь что Вы можете меня переубедить. Твари, они и есть твари.


 Шоб не было вопросов - я ни к вышеперчисленным, ни к другим, и вобще к склонам никакого отношения не имею, мне просто было интересно узнать фамилии  "тварей", а не кого именно вы причисляете.. Я бы например, к списку приплюсовал так же господ, сидящих в Киеве, ну и других городах в Украине  и за рубежом, потому как знаю, чьи именно денежки  закапываются в склоны и кто дергает за ниточки местных марионеток.  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Абсолютно верно! Все они твари, поскольку они тем или иным способом лишают город приморских склонов. Но все же мэр должен радеть за свой город, а не плясать под дудку больших дядей, подставляя карманы под дождик из зеленых бумажек, посмеиваясь над тем, как ему удалось превратить город, о котором ему поручили заботиться, в источник личного обогащения. Можно понять позицию тварей от бизнеса, которым хоть трава не расти, лишь бы набить карман. Мерзко, но стократ более мерзка позиция мэра. Из всех тварей он тварь самая мерзкая!

----------


## JN

> мне просто было интересно узнать фамилии "тварей", а не кого именно вы причисляете.. Я бы например, к списку приплюсовал так же господ, сидящих в Киеве, ну и других городах в Украине и за рубежом, потому как знаю, чьи именно денежки закапываются в склоны и кто дергает за ниточки местных марионеток.


 В отношении киевских и зарубежных дергателей ниточек и давателей денежек, Вы наверное правы, но их фамилии мне неизвестны. Говорят только, что возле рондинской стройки, когда она еще не началась видели пана Порошенко. А еще поговаривают, что он и проталкивал в Киеве решение проблем с застройкой склонов, за что и получил малую толику - гектара полтора, на тех же склонах. Но это слухи.

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

Вот такое побережье нас ожидает в будущем

----------


## JN

Да, эту картинку мы знаем. Я после первого просмотра никак не проплююсь. Красота! Так ведь в недалеком уже - осенью обещали начать и лет за 10 управиться. Гады!

----------


## lykawaja

> Вот такое побережье нас ожидает в будущем


 фу...какая гадость...

----------


## JN

А городскому голове и его подголовникам нравиться - значит будут строить.

----------


## Alex R.

> Вот такое побережье нас ожидает в будущем


 Что-то на картинке не видно того парка площадью 10 га, который обещают также устроить на склонах.

----------


## Ginger

Ну обманули. А Вас что - никогда не обманывали?

зы. Вроде бы уже взрослые, пора прекращать верить в обещания

----------


## Буджак

Да, от такой картинки блевать хочется. Это будет уже не Одесса. Эти гнилые зубы можно будет считать памятником погибшему городу. А его убийца будет сидеть и любваться количеством разрядов на своем счете...

----------


## lykawaja

Смотрю в очередной раз и так хочется верить,что однажды,сменится наше руководство и этого ничего не будет....

----------


## Hermione Granger

зашла сегодня на сайт АТВ, и на первой странице у них висит новость: "АТВ начинает расследование, посвященное застройке одесских прибрежных склонов", только датированная еще 27го февраля..
http://www.atv.od.ua/news/289

действительно ли было журналисткое расследование и каковы тогда его результаты?
или это просто ошибка на сайте с датой?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Во время невероятного кайфа сегодня на пляже пришел в голову вопрос, на который не знаю ответа. Вот наша пограничная вышка. На ней несет службу доблестный пограничник. Вот ниже еще одна вышка, под ней локатор. Получается - граница на замке и мы можем спать спокойно. А как же будет, если эти чертовы миханики понатыкают своих зданий о 24-х этажах и поперегораживают, не дай бог, обзор пограничникам? А на тех схемах, что мы видели, как раз пограничников то и нету. А вдруг обороноспособность снизится?  Хотя, с другой стороны, может греки с нашими генералами уже давно легко договорились? Кто что знает?


 Кого в руководстве страны сегодня волнует граница с ее замком? Кому вобще нужны вооруженные силы? Вспомнили о армии в свете последних событий и ручонками взмахнули: ай-яй-яй! мы оказывается все продали! И про себя подумали: а что не продали, то еще продадим!
Кому эти вышки нужны? Они интересны только как объект купли-продажи.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Ну обманули. А Вас что - никогда не обманывали?
> 
> ..


  - К сожалению, не вспомню на каком именно местн. канале, в выпуске новостей говорили о ПОРАЙОННОМ обсуждении поправок к ГЕНплану с жителями, в первую очередь имеющ. ЛИЧНУЮ собств., так вот, о ПРИМОРСКОМ ( НЕзаконная застройка-парк" Юбилейный"-ок 300 га !) р-не даже НЕ упоминали в связи с обсуждением поправок, т.е. мэрия, ИМХО, просто "похерила" НАШИ Склоны, ЗАКОН и ГОРОЖАН ! Они просто НЕ собираются, даже для "галочки", обсуждать НЕЗАКОННУЮ ЗАСТРОЙКУ КОЛЛЕКТИВНОЙ собственности горожан приморского р-на - ПАРК на Склонах

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> - К сожалению, не вспомню на каком именно местн. канале, в выпуске новостей говорили о ПОРАЙОННОМ обсуждении поправок к ГЕНплану с жителями, в первую очередь имеющ. ЛИЧНУЮ собств., так вот, о ПРИМОРСКОМ ( НЕзаконная застройка-парк" Юбилейный"-ок 300 га !) р-не даже НЕ упоминали в связи с обсуждением поправок, т.е. мэрия, ИМХО, просто "похерила" НАШИ Склоны, ЗАКОН и ГОРОЖАН ! Они просто НЕ собираются, даже для "галочки", обсуждать НЕЗАКОННУЮ ЗАСТРОЙКУ КОЛЛЕКТИВНОЙ собственности горожан приморского р-на - ПАРК на Склонах


 А Вы в серьез ожидали, что они вдруг станут обсуждать собственные незаконные действия?

----------


## kj

> Смотрю в очередной раз и так хочется верить,что однажды,сменится наше руководство и этого ничего не будет....


 - по щучьему веленью, по моему хотенью  :smileflag: 
но это же - сказки  :smileflag:

----------


## BagOC

> Смотрю в очередной раз и так хочется верить,что однажды,сменится наше руководство и этого ничего не будет....


 Сменится... Обязательно сменится. Только не раньше чем сменится руководство в Киеве. И не факт, что его смена будет означать что "этого ничего не будет"...

----------


## Kozachello

> зашла сегодня на сайт АТВ...
> 
> действительно ли было журналистское расследование и каковы тогда его результаты?....


  "У вас на стройке несчастные случаи были?
-Нет!
-Значит,* будут*! "(с)

----------


## Moisey17

Самое страшное в этой всей истории, что угробят полностью всю дренажную систему, расположенную в самих склонах. Что может произойти - убедительный ответ ситуации домов в переулке Дунаева.

----------


## Буджак

Вроде, там трещину заделали, и до сих пор новая не появилась. Тем более? они не высокие, в отличие от Кирпичного

----------


## Moisey17

Трещины там появились через несколько лет после строительства. И идут они от фундамента, а не сверху.

----------


## KeRo4kA

Ребята, что вы переживаете, пусть строют, мы уж так и быть потерпим, но склоны то не выдержат, вон в Азаровском переулке, стоит высотка, вся в трещинах. Так она одна. Если они их тесненько впишут, что долго им там стоять не придется.

----------


## Kozachello

> ... склоны то не выдержат, вон в Азаровском переулке, стоит высотка, вся в трещинах. Так она одна. Если они их тесненько впишут, что долго им там стоять не придется.


  Солидарен с чувствами социальной справедливости, но опасаемся только того, чтоб не нам на голову рухнули (а то пойдёшь прогуляться сдуру, а тут...)

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

Слушаю вас и удивляюсь...
Вы это кому желаете?
Своим согражданам? одесситам?
Чтоб они купили там квартиры и дай бог остались живы, лишившись только жилья?
 или пошли отдохнуть в ресторан на побережье, и остались отдыхать там навсегда?
Мне даже неприятно такое слышать....
Если уж помимо нашей воли суждено там чему-то построиться, так уж пусть все это стоит прочно, чтоб не дай бог чего....

----------


## Kozachello

> Слушаю вас и удивляюсь...
> Вы это кому желаете?
> Своим согражданам? одесситам?....


  Да нет же, читайте внимательнее: не хотим, шоб на нас всё это великолепие рухнуло невзначай...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пока что народ совсем обнаглел и начал продавать склоны уже тут на форуме.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=93848

----------


## Kozachello

> Пока что народ совсем обнаглел и начал продавать склоны уже тут на форуме...


  Обнаглел-то обнаглел, а _как_ обогател?!
"И всё, поди, без пошлины..." (с)

----------


## strelecia

Почти вершина вседозволенности https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=93848

----------


## Reanimator72

> Да нет же, читайте внимательнее: не хотим, шоб на нас всё это великолепие рухнуло невзначай...


 Не ну на нас, любимых, не дай боже...а на других пожалуйста и поскорей, ой как тогда посмакуем и порадуемся, а мы ж говорили и предупреждали, мы ж такие умные!вот и вся ваша сучность...

*MOD за хамство. Вы на форуме, а не на базаре.*

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Почти вершина вседозволенности https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=93848


 это вершина "второго счастья" - наглости.

----------


## Destin

На обсуждение вынесен проект решения исполкома по улучшению инженерной защиты территории Одессы и Черноморского побережья. 
Замечания и предложения к проекту «О специальных требованиях к проектированию, строительству и эксплуатации зданий и сооружений на подработанных подземными выработками, подтопленных и *оползнеопасных территориях побережья*» принимаются в письменном или электронном виде на протяжении одного календарного месяца со дня публикации проекта по адресу: 
65007, г. Одесса, ул. Б. Хмельницкого, 18 
управление инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета, 
е-maіl: [email protected]іtyhall.odessa.ua 

http://www.odessa.ua/news/16416

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> На обсуждение вынесен проект решения исполкома по улучшению инженерной защиты территории Одессы и Черноморского побережья. 
> Замечания и предложения к проекту «О специальных требованиях к проектированию, строительству и эксплуатации зданий и сооружений на подработанных подземными выработками, подтопленных и *оползнеопасных территориях побережья*» принимаются в письменном или электронном виде на протяжении одного календарного месяца со дня публикации проекта по адресу: 
> 65007, г. Одесса, ул. Б. Хмельницкого, 18 
> управление инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета, 
> е-maіl: [email protected]іtyhall.odessa.ua 
> 
> http://www.odessa.ua/news/16416


 
Это обсуждение будет аналогично обсуждения генплана по районам?

----------


## Kozachello

> Это обсуждение будет аналогично обсуждения генплана по районам?


 И столь же _эффективно_ !

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> И столь же _эффективно_ !


 В смысле эффективность будет стремиться к нулю.

----------


## Олег.Л

Наша песТня хороша....

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12061663.html

----------


## JN

... и адрес на который нужно отправлять предложения о том, куда хочется послать и авторов, и заказчиков. А ведь хочется проводить...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Это обсуждение будет аналогично обсуждения генплана по районам?


  - В теме о генплане, один форумчанин предлагает даже НЕ обсуждать, типа, тока...специалистам можно

----------


## Igor Arkin

> - В теме о генплане, один форумчанин предлагает даже НЕ обсуждать, типа, тока...специалистам можно


 Это еще один гурвиц :smileflag: ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> - В теме о генплане, один форумчанин предлагает даже НЕ обсуждать, типа, тока...специалистам можно


 Официальное обсуждение к этому и сводится. "Специалисты" заливаются соловвьями по заранее написанным нотам, массовка - хлопает ушами и нервно поглядывыает на часы, спеша поскорее разойтись заниматься своими делами.
Эх! И почему мы такие энертные?
Почему всякие захребетники мирские типа ребе курвица могут делать в городе все, что захотят?
А ведь в самом начале хватило бы малюсенькой такой себе манифестации человек на 1000 - 1500 для того что-бы прижать хвосты этим народным самовыдвиженцам

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Эти 1000-1500 человек могут собраться только тогда, если их самих начнут расселять / сносить / отбирать последнюю детскую площадку и т.п. Пока дело касается парков, пляжей, склонов и прочей общественной собственности, то народу все равно.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Эти 1000-1500 человек могут собраться только тогда, если их самих начнут расселять / сносить / отбирать последнюю детскую площадку и т.п. Пока дело касается парков, пляжей, склонов и прочей общественной собственности, то народу все равно.


 Ну, кое-кого уже начали сносить/расселять. Отрабатывается алгоритм действий и вырабатывается тактика словоблудия.
Завтра не успеем сказать"мяу", как выяснится, что половина частного сектора уже идет под застройку.

----------


## Олег.Л

Здравый смысл против заказного бабла...
-------------------------------------------

......Депутат Одесского горсовета Валентина Казачишина:

«Как бы вы ни золотили этот проект, по факту вы отбираете у одесситов рекреационную зону. Мы не имеем права строить так близко к морю. Канализацию придется гнать вверх. Малейшая неполадка — и нечистоты рекой польются по склонам в море. Мы уже видели, что это такое. Строительство в зоне оползневой активности нецелесообразно, дорого и рискованно. Укрепление склонов сваями и железобетонными конструкциями может не оправдаться. Подобный эксперимент чреват серьезными последствиями. Мы не Париж и не Рим, чтобы реально рассчитывать на большое количество туристов. В Турции курортно-туристический сезон длится полгода. У нас — только три месяца. Для кого будут строить эти пятизвездочные отели? Посоветуйтесь с городом, проведите общественные слушания. Не берите греха на душу! Не забирайте у одесситов зону отдыха! В городе дышать нечем! Захотят одесситы — будете строить! Не захотят — не имеете права!»

В. Глазырин возмущенно парирует:

«У Вас вопрос или выступление? Прибрежные территории приморских городов выполняются по единой схеме — Чикаго, Барселона, Манхэттен. Примеров много! Рекреационных территорий меньше установленной нормы, гулять вам негде?»
------------------
http://www.gazeta-nd.com.ua/rubrics/dela-odesskie/666.php

----------


## MasterChieF

Я бы этому Глазырину ответил!!! Мда уж чувствую что уже лишились мы трассы здоровья !!!!

----------


## MasterChieF

Мда и не только трассы а и моря

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я бы этому Глазырину ответил!!! Мда уж чувствую что уже лишились мы трассы здоровья !!!!


 Ну что Вы! Как можно!
Отцы города так много разглагольствовали о том, что Трасса здоровья останется, что можно этому даже поверить.
Однако соответствовать действительности будет только первая часть названия. А здоровье? очем можно говорить, если вокруг нее будут сплошные небоскребы?


О Елесейских полях слышали?
Много там полей?

----------


## Destin

В Одессе проходит международная конференция «Природные и природно-техногенные риски береговой зоны морей» с 7 по 11 сентября. Город для проведения конференции был выбран не случайно: несмотря на активную застройку прибрежной зоны, берегоукрепительные работы в Одессе не ведутся уже добрый десяток лет, а в городе все больше проявляются оползневые процессы и идет загрязнение окружающей среды. В Одессе еще в советские времена была разработана долгосрочная программа по укреплению и защите берега, однако её уже 10 лет как никто не выполняет. Ситуация приобрела, как мягко выражаются ученые, тревожный характер, впрочем, и одесситы уже ощущают на себе вполне реальные последствия наплевательского отношения со стороны городских властей к укреплению берега.
"Дома на побережье строить частным застройщикам не разрешается нигде, а в Одессе - разрешается, - подчеркивает профессор Геннадий Кофф из института водных проблем РАН, академик РАЕН. - Дома на побережье строят только компании, которые, кстати, обязаны перед началом строительства защитить берег".
Слова ученых подобны гласу вопиющего в пустыне: несмотря на многочисленные приглашения, городские чиновники на конференцию не пришли, и на реакцию со стороны городских властей никто особо не рассчитывает.

http://www.glasweb.com/index.php/default/53596

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12064137.html

----------


## Igor Arkin

Здесь видео ученых: http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/novosti/zavtrashnee-odesskih-sklonov.html

----------


## coder_ak

Я всё пытаюсь тут узнать, где обещанное этой весной такими же учОными полное вымирание моря в связи с насыпанием песка?
Сколько вот на пляжи не ходил, песок лежит, водичка чистая, а ведь обещали полный коллапс всей экосистемы. Что то как то перестаю верить всяким словам учёных мужей.

----------


## casel

> Я всё пытаюсь тут узнать, где обещанное этой весной такими же учОными полное вымирание моря в связи с насыпанием песка?
> Сколько вот на пляжи не ходил, песок лежит, водичка чистая, а ведь обещали полный коллапс всей экосистемы. Что то как то перестаю верить всяким словам учёных мужей.


 Если бы ты был ученным мужем то может и увидел что-нибудь, а как обыватель ты просто видишь водичку чистую на глаз. Последствия не в один день наступают, тоже самое и с склонами, если оползет поздно будет гадать веришь ты ученным мужам или нет.

----------


## Reanimator72

> Я всё пытаюсь тут узнать, где обещанное этой весной такими же учОными полное вымирание моря в связи с насыпанием песка?
> Сколько вот на пляжи не ходил, песок лежит, водичка чистая, а ведь обещали полный коллапс всей экосистемы. Что то как то перестаю верить всяким словам учёных мужей.


 я тоже пытался узнать где же тот великий ученый Ювеналий Зайцев, который предрекал гибель всего живого после намытия песка? имхо это такой же ученый как и Вася Пупкин...но щас тебе правильные ребята расскажут как ты глубоко заблуждаешься и все страшное еще впереди или спереди :smileflag: !

----------


## casel

Мне вот интересно стало, реаниматор с кодером, а вы что горадминистрации верите больше что не оползет? То есть для вас мнение ученных мужей ценится меньше, чем мнение явно посторонних в этом вопросе чиновников? Или вы свое личное мнение тоже выше ученных мужей ставите?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> я тоже пытался узнать где же тот великий ученый Ювеналий Зайцев, который предрекал гибель всего живого после намытия песка? имхо это такой же ученый как и Вася Пупкин...но щас тебе правильные ребята расскажут как ты глубоко заблуждаешься и все страшное еще впереди или спереди!


 Я уже несколько раз замечаю, что вам хочется поставить под сомнение авторитет патриарха одесских гидробиологов академика НАН Ю.П.Зайцева? Почему? Вы лично с ним знакомы? Он вас лично чем-нибудь обидел?
Знаете, Ювеналий Петрович действительно очень крупный ученый и, что бывает довольно редко, - прекрасный популяризатор науки. Никто еще так, как он, не писал о море. И никто так не знает наше море, как он. Несколько поколений одесских гидробиологов
счастливы работать с ним вместе и считают себя его учениками. Вы и к ним имеете претензии? 
А если вы не видите проблему глазами, то это не означает, что ее нет. Наверное, и в медицине так, не правда ли?

----------


## Demon99

> Никто еще так, как он, не писал *в* море. ?

----------


## JN

> я тоже пытался узнать где же тот великий ученый Ювеналий Зайцев,


 Пан, если Вам не известно кто такой Ювеналий Зайцев, то это не делает Вам чести. Вполне возможно, что он учил в университете Ваших предков, а может быть и нет. Возможно кто-либо из Ваших знакомых книжки его читал, но сомневаюсь. Однако согласитесь, что Ваше его незнание никак его, среди людей образованных, не уничижает, и авторитет академика(еще советского) гораздо выше авторитета любого реаниматора.

----------


## Kozachello

> Я всё пытаюсь тут узнать, где обещанное этой весной такими же учОными полное вымирание моря в связи с насыпанием песка?
> Сколько вот на пляжи не ходил, песок лежит, водичка чистая, а ведь обещали полный коллапс всей экосистемы. Что то как то перестаю верить всяким словам учёных мужей.


  То, что обещали - постепенно _сбывается_: посмотрИте на_ мёртвые_  водоросли, плавающие у поверхности моря от Аркадии до сАмой 16-й Б.Ф...
Понятно, что _ставленникам_ Горсовета это *просто* _не видно_, а _голосА_ "громады" - _просто не слышно_....

----------


## coder_ak

Я ничего не имею против учёных, мне интересно где же подтверждение их слов.
Никаких мёртвых водорослей от Аркадии в любую сторону я не видел. И раньше плавали и сейчас. Ничего необычного.
Мидии народ, как доставал килограммами, так и тащит, рыба плавает, народ прямо у берега гоняется за пеленгасом. Что еще надо?
Обещанного вымирание незаметно, воняющей пены, как писалось весной, тоже не наблюдается. Так кто говорит неправду?
Насчёт многих лет, те же ученые говорили, что оно таки само восстановится, со временем. Из этого можно сделать вывод, что ничего страшного и не произошло, зато теперь имеем широкие пляжи ко всем прочим прелестям.

P.S. если меня еще кто то будет называть ставленником горсовета или предполагать, что я там работаю, то буду требовать публичных извинений. Задолбали!

----------


## sonatana

> Я ничего не имею против учёных, мне интересно где же подтверждение их слов.
> Никаких мёртвых водорослей от Аркадии в любую сторону я не видел. И раньше плавали и сейчас. Ничего необычного.
> Мидии народ, как доставал килограммами, так и тащит, рыба плавает, народ прямо у берега гоняется за пеленгасом. Что еще надо?
> Обещанного вымирание незаметно, воняющей пены, как писалось весной, тоже не наблюдается. Так кто говорит неправду?
> Насчёт многих лет, те же ученые говорили, что оно таки само восстановится, со временем. Из этого можно сделать вывод, что ничего страшного и не произошло, зато теперь имеем широкие пляжи ко всем прочим прелестям.
> 
> P.S. если меня еще кто то будет называть ставленником горсовета или предполагать, что я там работаю, то буду требовать публичных извинений. Задолбали!


 Кодер - БРАВО! я Ваша на веки!

----------


## Сан Саныч

Это Вы про задолбали? :smileflag:

----------


## Moisey17

CODER AK,
а как с обвалом в переулке Азарова? Между прочим, еще двадцать лет назад эту ситуацию прогнозировали ученые. Почитайте на сайте "балинов-инфо" - "Справку Старкова".

----------


## coder_ak

Сайт балинов-инфо я при всём желании не могу читать, у меня мозг такое не воспринимает.
А по обвалу, провалу. Осыпалось, да, починили и всё нормально. Ничего там такого ужасного не произошло. Собственно для того, что бы всё было в порядке и проводятся бергоукрепительные работы. В том числе намывка пляжей, забивание свай.

----------


## Kozachello

> Сайт балинов-инфо я при всём желании не могу читать, у меня мозг такое не воспринимает.
> А по обвалу, провалу. Осыпалось, да, починили и всё нормально. Ничего там такого ужасного не произошло. Собственно для того, что бы всё было в порядке и проводятся бергоукрепительные работы. В том числе намывка пляжей, забивание свай.


  Как приятно присутствие даже здесь _неофициальных представителей_ любимой городской власти и непоколебимых (в отличие от берегов) оптимистов!

----------


## Moisey17

CODER AK,
ну как у Вас все легко! Обвалился склон - ничего страшного. Вбивают сваи, разрушая дренажную систему в теле склонов - чепуха. Что надо?! Чтобы здания обвалились? Люди, заплатившие немеренные "бабки" за "элитное" жилье погибли? Да Вы "людоед", оказывается?!

----------


## JN

> Да Вы "людоед", оказывается?!


 Вассал он, в душе.

----------


## Kozachello

> Вассал он, в душе.


  На кого, виноват, вассал?

----------


## JN

> На кого, виноват, вассал?


 Да на здоровье!

----------


## coder_ak

*Moisey17*, склон не обваливался, это раз. Сваи в дренажную систему не вбивают, это два. Дренажная система уже много лет, как не выполняет свою функцию, это три.
Вы там квартиру купили, что за привычка переживать за владельцев элитного жилья?

----------


## Destin

Вчера вечером по АТВ показали документальный фильм "Золотой берег".
О склонах и не только. Кто знает, где можно скачать?

----------


## Viktoz

> Вы там квартиру купили, что за привычка переживать за владельцев элитного жилья?


 Никто не переживает за, как Вы выразились, "элитное жилье".  Переживают за жизни людей в этом жилье, за  побережье, подступы к морю, да и вообще  за географию побережья. Ведь не дай бог, и все карты Одессы надо будет перерисовывать.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Moisey17*, склон не обваливался, это раз. Сваи в дренажную систему не вбивают, это два. Дренажная система уже много лет, как не выполняет свою функцию, это три.
> Вы там квартиру купили, что за привычка переживать за владельцев элитного жилья?


 Откуда у Вас такие конкретные и безаппеляцинные знания, если Вы не имеете отношения к властям?
А переживаем мы (я, в частности) за то, во что превратятся эти разваливающиеся коробки. Ни разбирать, ни ремонтировать их, естественно, никто не будет. Просто бросят и пойдут сшибать быстрые бабки в другом месте.

----------


## Psmith

Coder ak! А почему дренажная система не работает? А куда деваются подпочвенные воды? Они напитывают склон?

----------


## coder_ak

Если что то не ремонтировать 40 лет, то оно перестаёт работать.

----------


## Буджак

Землю гораздо больше не ремонтировали, а она все вертится...

----------


## Reanimator72

> Землю гораздо больше не ремонтировали, а она все вертится...


 как тонко замечено....при чем здесь дренажная система?бог дал,бог взял?

----------


## Буджак

А при том, что если даже не ремонтировать, но обслуживать, то она будет работать даже тогда, когда мои правнуки поседеют и со своими внуками будут гулять на склонах. А если нет (по головотяпству или намеренно), тогда алчные люди продадут, дабы построили там высотки и обрушили все нафиг. И именно мэр города (если он так не только называется) как раз и должен следить за исправностью дренажной системы как части городского хозяйства. Уверяю Вас, Бог (если он есть) тут ни при чем!

----------


## coder_ak

40 лет никого обслуживание не волновало, а как только пришли люди, котоые что то начали делать, так сразу ату их!

----------


## Dema

> 40 лет никого обслуживание не волновало, а как только пришли люди, котоые *что то начали делать*, так сразу ату их!


 Если раньше кто-то что-то не делал это разве дает право делать что угодно?

----------


## Буджак

> 40 лет никого обслуживание не волновало, а как только пришли люди, котоые что то начали делать, так сразу ату их!


 Почему же, только 17... Раньше постоянно обслуживали, грунтовые воды сбрасывали, деревьями засадили, чтобы эррозии не было. И худо-бедно таки нет... А потом пришли люди, но совсем не для того, чтобы сделать что-то, но для того, чтобы конкретно уничтожить приморские склоны. И именно поэтому ату их, ату! Жаль, я не имею динамита и не умею стрелять, как герой одноименного рассказа Джека Лондона.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Обслуживание дренажной системы фактически прекратилось в 90-х гг. Сейчас мы отчасти уже пожинаем плоды этого...

----------


## Moisey17

Вот от того, что пришли люди, что-то не так начали делать и рухнула эта дренажная система. Лучше бы не трогали! А то в погоне за баблом готовы все порушить.

----------


## JN

Вот эта сентенция о 40-а годах свидетельствует лишь о том, что некоторые, буде желание языком поляпать, не трудятся разобраться.
Меж тем, берегоукрепительные сооружения 40 лет назад только строились, и с тех пор, 40 лет оползней на укрепленных берегах не было.
И каждый день с тех пор люди уходили под землю, чтоб следить за их состоянием и ремонтировать. У них была техника, даже суда. И все это стоило немалых денег, говорят не менее 2 миллионов баксов в год. А где-то около 2000 г. берегоукрепительное управление было ликвидировано учеником гурвица - боделаном. Техника пропала тоже. Так то, лет восемь, как ничего там не делается.

----------


## sonatana

Областное противооползневое управление было расформировано в 1997 году

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Шото не наблюдается депутатов "патриотов" города, пытающихся поРRиться на теме восстановления, упомянутого выше, управления(бюджет вроде позволяет), или настолько заинтересованы сами добить Склоны.. 
 Недавно видели кусочек программы про крымское побережье, в районе Гаспры-Алупки, там целыми "шматами" выкупили, вырубают вековые деревья для своих стройплощадок (прям, как у нас, все - абсолютно в обход законов), а сейчас ЗАКРЫВАЮТ НАГЛУХО ПРОХОД к берегу и морю МЕСТНЫМ жителям и ВСЕМ остальным, желающих провести время на пляжах ! То есть, живешь рядом с морем, а воспользовать его благами НЕ можешь! - НИЗЗЯ! Эти  кадавры решили, что МОРЕ тоже ТОЛЬКО для них ! Вам ЭТО ничего не напоминает?..Ведь "поправки" в Приморской части Генплана ОБНАРОДОВАНЫ так и НЕ были, хотя район, если память не подводит, САМЫЙ густонаселенный, разумеется в боделановских границах, "поиметь" эту часть одесской громады , как и ВЕСЬ город в целом.....

----------


## Буджак

Хуже даже - они вырубили реликтовые леса и застроили особнячками места по направлению к Учан-суу. Там такая красота была, офигеть! Теперь в Крым ни ногой!

----------


## Reanimator72

это общеукраинская тенденция к сожалению и ничего вы не измените...лучше занялись бы другими делами...повторюсь-пока не продадут в Украине последний метр земли - никто не успокоится...и все митинги пофиг

----------


## Destin

> это общеукраинская тенденция к сожалению и ничего вы не измените...лучше занялись бы другими делами...повторюсь-пока не продадут в Украине последний метр земли - никто не успокоится...и все митинги пофиг


 Чем дольше живу в этой стране, тем больше хочется свалить...

----------


## Буджак

Даже из Одессы? Куда?

----------


## Destin

В Стамбул на улицу Одесскую  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Стамбул - отстой! Уж я-то знаю!!! Кстати, ул. Одесская есть и в Москве, и в Алматы... Я бы лучше Одессу убрал из этой страны. Хоть в Китай, но лучше в Испанию или Германию! Уж очень там хорошо к историческим памятникам относятся!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> это общеукраинская тенденция к сожалению и ничего вы не измените...лучше занялись бы другими делами...повторюсь-пока не продадут в Украине последний метр земли - никто не успокоится...и все митинги пофиг


 Да, ничего не поделать. Осталось развести руками, сесть сложить их и поплакать, можно друг другу в жилетку.
Или заняться другими делами и не обращать внимания на то как твой родной город жадные и беспринципные залетные аферисты разносят по камушку и рвут на части.
Ведь ничего не сделаешь...
Станем снова безгласными скотами и дадим себя... употребить.

----------


## Destin

Да, Петрович, как говорится каждый народ достоин тех правителей, которые им управляют

----------


## Miss Sunshine

> Да, Петрович, как говорится каждый народ достоин тех правителей, которые им управляют


 Браво!  Озвучили мои мысли.  Мы ГЭЙя породили...

----------


## Reanimator72

> Да, ничего не поделать. Осталось развести руками, сесть сложить их и поплакать, можно друг другу в жилетку.
> Или заняться другими делами и не обращать внимания на то как твой родной город жадные и беспринципные залетные аферисты разносят по камушку и рвут на части.
> Ведь ничего не сделаешь...
> Станем снова безгласными скотами и дадим себя... употребить.


 ну если вы чувствуете себя безгласными скотами, то и флаг вам в руки...а я себя нормально чувствую...может хватит панику разводить?все равно от вашего рвения ничего не изменится...

----------


## greenok

> -  Недавно видели кусочек программы про крымское побережье, в районе Гаспры-Алупки, там целыми "шматами" выкупили, вырубают вековые деревья для своих стройплощадок .....


 
ку-ку... оползень в Алупке, образовашийся в результате строительства элитной многоэтажки, повредил горканализацию и теперь сточные воды стекают в море

отдыхающие очень недовольны... эгоисты какие

----------


## Сан Саныч

> ну если вы чувствуете себя безгласными скотами, то и флаг вам в руки...а я себя нормально чувствую...может хватит панику разводить?все равно от вашего рвения ничего не изменится...


 Слушайте, а своих пациентов Вы тоже призываете руки опустить и не бороться? Все равно, типа, летальный исход неизбежен...

----------


## Reanimator72

> Слушайте, а своих пациентов Вы тоже призываете руки опустить и не бороться? Все равно, типа, летальный исход неизбежен...


 Не провоцируйте... :smileflag: не имею права говорить...но действительно существуют случаи, когда бороться бессмысленно...таки да он неизбежен...а то вы маленький и сами не знаете?

----------


## Kozachello

> Слушайте, а своих пациентов Вы тоже призываете руки опустить и не бороться? Все равно, типа, летальный исход неизбежен...


  Бывает, борьба с верёвочной петлёй на шее *только приближает* летальный исход...

----------


## Psmith

а что там законодательство говорит о процедуре отзыва градоначальника? Мы же его избрали, значит, можем и изгнать. Или только через референдум, на который добро должен дать сам мэр? Или -  в нашем теперешнем случае - недовольных слишком мало, чтобы что-то инициировать? Во всяком случае, из того, что я прочитал на этом форуме - есть довольные, а многим вообще по барабану. Застроят склоны - и ладно, снимут брусчатку - класс!, домов-выскочек в центре настроят - ваще супер! Может, я ошибаюсь?

----------


## kj

> борьба с верёвочной петлёй на шее *только приближает* летальный исход


 поясни что имел в виду?




> ...


 посмотрим.

----------


## olegory_

> Когда принималось решение о застройке склонов у мэрии нас собралась маленькая кучка против толпы проплаченного эдиком Форпоста.
> Если бы тогда нас было не 10 человек а 10000 такое решение не состоялось бы.
> Выход только в этом.
> Просто прийти и продемонстрировать свою гражданскую позицию.


 Уважаемый, Ваши акции не скоординированы, плоха информативность. Я сужу по себе, я взрослый человек с большим количеством обязаностей и ответствености сидеть в этом форуме и выуживать полезную инфу не имею возможности.
Мне вспоминается первая реакция когда ребята размести бланк заявления для горисполкома(по поводу Механиков) и по всему одескому интернету он распостранился мигом. Было отправлено тысячи заявлений, я то же участвовал и распространял их. Я убирал склоны в компании знакомых, подписывался под заявлением на тарссе здоровья. Но мне нужна оперативная инфа об акция это должно быть: доска объявлений+рассылка заинтересованным лицам. Готов помочь, но активистом быть пока не готов. У меня складывается вечатление что от нашей пасивности опускаюся руки у активистов и народ просто смирился если я не прав буду рад. isq для информации об акциях 233 314 032

----------


## Kirrra

Присоединяюсь к просьбе об информативности. Сама, гуляя по трассе здоровья часто собираю мусор и ношу к мусорникам. Присоединилась бы к акции. Где можно получить такую иформацию, не тратя весь день на просеивание сети?

----------


## Kozachello

> поясни что имел в виду?...


  Чисто житейское: одна очень пожилая дама выгуливала горячо любимого котика на "поводке" из верёвки: чтоб от любви не сбежал...
Соответственно, вместо ошейника была петля (типа висельной) и, как только котик начинал выдёргиваться в надежде освобождения, петля душила его _довольно_ серьёзно...  Довольна была и дама

----------


## kj

> Чисто житейское: .... петля душила его _довольно_ серьёзно...  ....


 но видимо придётся переформулировать вопрос -
приведя свою аналогию - что ты имел в виду в контескте обсуждаемой темы? 




> 


 ?

----------


## Destin

1 октября 2008 года в 15:00 состоятся общественные слушания по проекту решения исполнительного комитета Одесского городского совета *«О специальных требованиях к проектированию, строительству и эксплуатации зданий и сооружений на подработанных подземными выработками, подтопленных и оползнеопасных территориях побережья».*
Слушания пройдут в малом зале Одесского городского совета (Думская пл., 1). 

http://www.odessa.ua/news/16867/

Приглашаются все! Только не будет ли как всегда: "Право вы имеете, а возможности нет"

----------


## Alex. N

Пока тут переливается из пустого  в порожнее на склонах на 13 Фонтана начала работать строительная техника, видать очередной Белый парус вырастет  (

----------


## JN

> Пока тут переливается из пустого  в порожнее на склонах на 13 Фонтана начала работать строительная техника, видать очередной Белый парус вырастет  (


 Alex N, за всех не распишусь, но я уже жду, неужели позовешь?

----------


## JN

> Мне вспоминается первая реакция когда ребята размести бланк заявления для горисполкома(по поводу Механиков) и по всему одескому интернету он распостранился мигом. Было отправлено тысячи заявлений, я то же участвовал и распространял их.


 Все это делалось не здесь, когда делалось. Хотя и здесь была тема, но мало эффективная. Активисты, действительно, устали, решили,ч то НИКОМУ это не надо. А все потому, что поддерживать, но не быть активистами - это многие, но этого мало.

----------


## Reanimator72

а может активисты не устали?может пора задуматься, что ваши стенания никому не нужны...почему же не вышли на улицы тысячи возмущенных одесситов?

----------


## Сан Саныч

Так у Вас же ответ и записан. Меленькими буковками - Трусость худший из пороков.

----------


## Zoik

> Так у Вас же ответ и записан. Меленькими буковками - Трусость худший из пороков.


 Не думаю, что в данном случае это трусость.

----------


## Reanimator72

Легко вы все обьяснили Саныч...думаю что глубоко ошибаетесь...время рассудит...

----------


## Jorjic

> Так у Вас же ответ и записан. Меленькими буковками - Трусость худший из пороков.


 Да не трусость это, а обычная инертность. 
Это можно очень долго объяснять, но вкратце, мне кажется, так.
Старшее поколение, выросшее в СССР, не имеет привычки к выражению своего мнения (многие, кто мог бы выйти, уехали), среднее поколение занято обустройством своей жизни и у него нет времени на эти глупости, а младшему - по барабану, ну так будет у нас Европа. 
Чтобы люди вышли на улицу надо или ОЧЕНЬ больно ударить (желательно по среднему поколению), или нужен яркий лидер, не очень замазанный в этом дерьме.

----------


## Буджак

> а может активисты не устали?может пора задуматься, что ваши стенания никому не нужны...почему же не вышли на улицы тысячи возмущенных одесситов?


 Знаете, в Киргизии сейчас проходят плановые отключения света по 10 часов в день. И тоже юрты на их центральной площади не стоят, никто не митингует... Скажете, что электорэнергия киргизам не нужна? Тепло тоже? Так что ж Вы делаете подобный вывод об одесситах, якобы не нужны им склоны, пусть построят, машины запустят, потом обрушат, красота!

----------


## Miss Sunshine

> Знаете, в Киргизии сейчас проходят плановые отключения света по 10 часов в день. И тоже юрты на их центральной площади не стоят, никто не митингует... Скажете, что электорэнергия киргизам не нужна? Тепло тоже? Так что ж Вы делаете подобный вывод об одесситах, якобы не нужны им склоны, пусть построят, машины запустят, потом обрушат, красота!


 Просто наши одесситы - народ малость инертный. Ничего, как клюнет жаренный петух - побегут протестовать. Только поздно будет.

----------


## Буджак

Так я об этом и говорю - у нас прекрасный город (пока), а мы все - кубинские негры. В один далеко не прекрасный день от нашего города стараниями Гурвица ничего не останется, кроме многоэтажной мерзости на склонах. И клевать-то будет поздно...

----------


## Miss Sunshine

> Так я об этом и говорю - у нас прекрасный город (пока), а мы все - кубинские негры. В один далеко не прекрасный день от нашего города стараниями Гурвица ничего не останется, кроме многоэтажной мерзости на склонах. И клевать-то будет поздно...


 Да всё будет нормально, не долго ему осталось буйствовать. Думаете чего он так бросился всё распродавать? Чувствует, что если его не снимут до 2010, то уж весной на выборах обязательно. рейтинги падают, значит надо побыстрее всё распродавать.

----------


## Буджак

Так город до той  весны может и не дожить... Склоны-то УЖЕ проданы, так какая, к черту, разница, кто и что будет строить???

----------


## Miss Sunshine

Ну, ждать весны не обязательно...

----------


## Александр Д

> Думаете чего он так бросился всё распродавать? Чувствует, что если его не снимут до 2010, то уж весной на выборах обязательно. рейтинги падают, значит надо побыстрее всё распродавать.


 Придёт другой мэр и тоже будет продавать участки. Без этого город не выживет, отключится свет, тепло, не на что будет ремонтировать инфраструктуру.

Другой вопрос как это делать. Строительство точечных объектов должно означать не разрушение парковой зоны и Трассы Здоровья, а наоборот застройщики могли бы на свои средства улучшать парк и продлевать ТЗ.

К сожалению застройщики придерживаются психологии, которая подходит скорее к сельскому строительству, чем к строительству в центральной части мегаполиса. 

Вот Симфония в Аркадии. Раньше вдоль берег хоть как-то можно было пройти. Люди любят прогуливаться вдоль моря. Ну вот какой смысл был перегородить всем проход? Что трудно было сделать какую-то лестницу или мостик возле воды, или аллею по верхней части, чтобы люди могли пройти?

А то получается один дом, разбил побережье всего города на 2-е изолированные части. 

И потом раз уже строят в таком престижном месте, ну так пригласите нормального прораба, чтобы заставлял рабочих порядок вокруг стройки поддерживать. Для строительства где-нибудь на отшибе в области такой беспорядок и грязюка вокруг стройплощадки ещё куда ни шло, но здесь в центре Одессы живут обеспеченные люди, которые привыкли к комфорту. Это вызывает у них непонимание.

В конце концов, раз строится объект за десятки миллионов долларов, то вполне можно было бы пригласть прораба из Западной страны, где есть опыт строительства без разрушения городской среды вокруг стойплощадки.

----------


## Miss Sunshine

> Придёт другой мэр и тоже будет продавать участки. Без этого город не выживет, отключится свет, тепло, не на что будет ремонтировать инфраструктуру.


 То есть, вы хотите сказать, что за последние годы, город был доведён мэром до такого состояния, что только распродавая землю по частям, мы можем как-то выжить?

----------


## Jorjic

> То есть, вы хотите сказать, что за последние годы, город был доведён мэром до такого состояния, что только распродавая землю по частям, мы можем как-то выжить?


 В том, что город доведен до такого состояния, заслуга многих. И мэр тут виноват, возможно, меньше других. 
А вот нынешняя экономическая несостоятельность города и истерия по поводу того, что без распродажи всего и вся город не выживет, в значительной мере его заслуга. Хотя, конечно, были еще старатели.

----------


## Буджак

Да я и не верю в то, что город (мэр)распродает земли, чтобы город выжил!

----------


## Александр Д

> В том, что город доведен до такого состояния, заслуга многих. И мэр тут виноват, возможно, меньше других. 
> А вот нынешняя экономическая несостоятельность города и истерия по поводу того, что без распродажи всего и вся город не выживет, в значительной мере его заслуга. Хотя, конечно, были еще старатели.


 Согласен. Мэр не султан. Он не обладает 100%-й властью. Есть центры влияния в Украине, которым он не может сказать "нет". Мэр скорее часть правящей группы, которая работает в целом на твёрдую тройку с минусом. Спасибо, хоть не на единицу, бывало и такое.

Что касается экономической несосотоятельности Одессы. Интересно, на основании чего Вы делаете такой вывод? Насколько мне известно в городе наблюдается строительный бум, в этом году будет построено пол-миллиона квадратных метров жилья, не считая офисов, предприятий, и пр. Это больше, чем в самый лучший год при СССР, когда рекорд был 450 тысяч кв.м. в год.

----------


## Jorjic

> Согласен. Мэр не султан. Он не обладает 100%-й властью. Есть центры влияния в Украине, которым он не может сказать "нет". Мэр скорее часть правящей группы, которая работает в целом на твёрдую тройку с минусом. Спасибо, хоть не на единицу, бывало и такое.
> 
> Что касается экономической несосотоятельности Одессы. Интересно, на основании чего Вы делаете такой вывод? Насколько мне известно в городе наблюдается строительный бум, в этом году будет построено пол-миллиона квадратных метров жилья, не считая офисов, предприятий, и пр. Это больше, чем в самый лучший год при СССР, когда рекорд был 450 тысяч кв.м. в год.


 Если город не может содержать свою инфраструктуру без распродажи невосполнимых ресурсов, то это и есть экономическая несостоятельность.
Мэр, еслит хотите, директор предприятия. Если для поддержания жизнеспособности предприятия он распродает оборудование и территорию, то он плохой директор и предприятие несостоятельно.

----------


## Miss Sunshine

> Да я и не верю в то, что город (мэр)распродает земли, чтобы город выжил!


 +1

----------


## Psmith

Система, ребята, система. ЛЮБОЙ мэр в нашей системе будет распродавать участки. Две трети - чтоб подмазать вышестоящих, одну треть - чтоб заработать себе любимому. ЛЮБОЙ мэр, который в одиночку попытается сломать эту систему, будет торжественно отозван со своего поста в рамках торжества демократии. Солидные дяди усиленно занимаются второй (третьей, четвертой...)очередью первоначального накопления капитала. Весь мир фазу первоначального накопления капитала по одному разу прошел, правила установил и живет себе дальше. А нашим деятелям или мозгов не хватает - накопили и спустили, или - сам процесс нравится: воровство как способ самоутверждения. Так или иначе, а получается, что западный способ нам не подходит, для восточного - тонкости и способности следовать традициям не хватает, вот и сооружаем гибрид мичуринский. И будущего у этого гибрида нет - потомства не даст.

----------


## Jorjic

> Так или иначе, а получается, что западный способ нам не подходит, для восточного - тонкости и способности следовать традициям не хватает, вот и сооружаем гибрид мичуринский. И будущего у этого гибрида нет - потомства не даст.


 Так что, следующее поколение начальников не будет воровать? Или их вообще не станет?  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На последнем заседании Исполкома горсовета был поднят вопрос о изменении целевого назначение земельного участка площадью более двух гектаров на северной террасе Приморского бульвара. Теперь арендатор – предприятие «Медиа Инвестмент Групп» – сможет там построить и гостиницу. Этажность гостиницы не уточняется, в связи с чем можно предполагать постройку монстра между Приморским бульваром и морем.

----------


## Jorjic

> На последнем заседании Исполкома горсовета был поднят вопрос о изменении целевого назначение земельного участка площадью более двух гектаров на северной террасе Приморского бульвара. Теперь арендатор – предприятие «Медиа Инвестмент Групп» – сможет там построить и гостиницу. Этажность гостиницы не уточняется, в связи с чем можно предполагать постройку монстра между Приморским бульваром и морем.


 Тут и предполагать нечего, и так ясно.
Сейчас вступит хор записных радетелей с извечным тезисом - а что, лучше, чтобы было грязно и неподметено?

----------


## Kozachello

> ...Сейчас вступит хор *записных радетелей* с извечным тезисом - _а что, лучше, чтобы было грязно и неподметено?_


  На *АкакиЕвича* намекиваете? Бет аид...

----------


## greenok

> На последнем заседании Исполкома горсовета был поднят вопрос о изменении целевого назначение земельного участка площадью более двух гектаров на северной террасе Приморского бульвара. Теперь арендатор – предприятие «Медиа Инвестмент Групп» – сможет там построить и гостиницу. Этажность гостиницы не уточняется, в связи с чем можно предполагать постройку монстра между Приморским бульваром и морем.


 северная терраса это по правую руку Дюка?

----------


## Лысый0

> северная терраса это по правую руку Дюка?


 Это ВСЯ нижняя от ШМО до коллонады :smileflag:

----------


## Psmith

Jorjic:"Так что, следующее поколение начальников не будет воровать? Или их вообще не станет?"
Нет. Каждое поколение начальников будет реанимировать (причем насильственно) существующую систему, то есть те правила, которые позволят им существовать. Это на самом деле серьезно. Юное поколение чиновников очень охотно перенимает старые правила и дико напоминает "комсомольцев". Говорят другие слова - на тренингах нахватались, а делают по сути то же самое.

----------


## zezer

пусть строят,хоть мусор вывезут, бомжей разгонят,ступеньки отремонтируют, и вонять фикалиями не будет. ЗА.

----------


## Destin

В горуправлении инженерной защиты и развития побережья протестуют против застройки верхней части прибрежных склонов. 
Такое заявление в ходе общественных слушаний по проекту решения горсовета о специальных требованиях к проектированию, строительству и эксплуатации зданий и сооружений на проблемных территориях побережья сделал начальник городского управления инженерной защиты и развития побережья Владимир Соколов. По его словам, такие работы, проводимые без предварительного комплексного исследования грунта, могут спровоцировать оползни, которые и так являются проблемой прибрежной зоны Одессы. При этом Владимир Соколов подчеркнул, что поддерживает застройку нижней части склонов, поскольку эти работы станут своеобразными и эффективными противооползневыми мерами. По его словам, на другие мероприятия средств у города попросту не хватает и даже во времена СССР, когда такие мероприятия оплачивал бюджет всей страны, не хватило средств на сооружение третьей линии волнорезов, предполагавшейся между мысом Большой Фонтан и поселком Черноморка.

http://eho-ua.com/2008/10/01/v_gorup...h_sklonov.html

Что ж он ничего не сказал про застройку средней части склонов, где и преполагается вести основное строительство?

----------


## Сан Саныч

> На последнем заседании Исполкома горсовета был поднят вопрос о изменении целевого назначение земельного участка площадью более двух гектаров на северной террасе Приморского бульвара. Теперь арендатор – предприятие «Медиа Инвестмент Групп» – сможет там построить и гостиницу. Этажность гостиницы не уточняется, в связи с чем можно предполагать постройку монстра между Приморским бульваром и морем.


 Там вообще этажность не указывается. Не только гостиночного комплекса (это кстати может быть и не одна гостиница), но и развлекательного центра.  http://balinov.info/mtree/dokumentyi...o-bulvaru.html

----------


## Сан Саныч

Приморский бульвар выносят на сессию. Этажность так и не зафиксирована. http://balinov.info/mtree/dokumentyi...ih-rishen.html

----------


## verda

А бульвар Искусств (Комсомольский)? На Генплане и в списке зеленых зон его вообще нет. Его судьба никого не волнует? У нас на форуме только жители окраин?

----------


## Скрытик

> А бульвар Искусств (Комсомольский)? На Генплане и в списке зеленых зон его вообще нет. Его судьба никого не волнует? У нас на форуме только жители окраин?


 Да нет, есть и жители около бульвара. Радует то что он слишком узкий что бы на нем что-то строить, а вот на склоны стоит посматривать. Да и жители района не последнее слово имеют (тут в 2х кварталах столько серьезных людей живет что мало не покажется). Надеюсь Вы в курсе как пытались перенести памятник что на Торговой и явно что-то замышляли строить?

----------


## verda

Ну да, и как года два назад били сваи в обрыв под Домом художников, возле лестницы... 
Но эти склоны и в самом деле сильно ползут: посмотрите, например, на Маразлиевскую лестницу - ее так покривило, что практически невозможно ходить. А  стенку в самом конце бульвара, построенную перед частным владением, порвало за год. Вот эти бы склоны укрепить...

----------


## Moisey17

Я бы не прогнозировал в следующем году строительный бум в Одессе. Насколько мне известно, проблемы с кредитованием для окончания уже начатых объектов существуют, к примеру, у того же Радковского.

----------


## Александр Д

> Я бы не прогнозировал в следующем году строительный бум в Одессе. Насколько мне известно, проблемы с кредитованием для окончания уже начатых объектов существуют


 Глубинной причиной финансового кризиса в США и Европе является повышение на порядок цен на энергию и сырьё. Наша страна занимает первое место в мире по транзиту энергоресурсов. Ну так?

Вот фотографии, которые я сделал этим летом в Ницце и Монако. Это как Одесса и Ильичёвск, т.е. расположены рядом.

Мне эти города не нравятся. Застроено всё под самую воду. Набережная в Ницце, как видите, сплошная дорога. Ни одного дерева.

В частном секторе тротуаров нет, можно проехать только на авто. Возникает клаустрофобия.

В Одессе нет смысла так застраивать, т.к. в Одесской области дотаточно территории, 33000 квадратных километров. Одесская область больше, чем вся Бельгия.

У нас есть место и для домов и для парков и для Трасс Здоровья. Нет смысла подражать Лазурному Берегу и налепливать застройку.

----------


## Kozachello

> ... У нас на форуме только жители окраин?


  Да, сплошные люмпены-пришельцы!
Вообще, пожил и в центре (_под большим ремнём_), и _на Французском,_ но в "спальном" - как-то тише и ароматнее, что ли...

----------


## greenok

> Вот фотографии, которые я сделал этим летом в Ницце и Монако. Это как Одесса и Ильичёвск, т.е. расположены рядом.
> 
> Мне эти города не нравятся. Застроено всё под самую воду. Набережная в Ницце, как видите, сплошная дорога. Ни одного дерева.
> 
> В Одессе нет смысла так застраивать, т.к. в Одесской области дотаточно территории, 33000 квадратных километров. Одесская область больше, чем вся Бельгия.
> 
> У нас есть место и для домов и для парков и для Трасс Здоровья. Нет смысла подражать Лазурному Берегу и налепливать застройку.


 у них на крышах домов растут зеленые насаждения?)  или это оптиццкий обман зрения?)

----------


## Александр Д

> у них на крышах домов растут зеленые насаждения?)  или это оптиццкий обман зрения?)


 Да нет, не обман зрения. Растут деревья, есть даже бассейны на крышах (см. фото).

Это фешенебельные районы. Дорогостоящая отделка квартир, полотна великих мастеров на стенах, дорогая мебель. И над всем этим бассейн.

Только не пытайтесь повторить у себя дома. У нас в дождик новые крыши текут, а бассейном Вы точно зальёте соседей внизу.

Качество строительства жилых домов у них выше. Строительные технологии те же, но специалисты и строительные рабочие другие. Идёт строитель, земля дрожит.  У него пояс с инструментом, портативное радио, униформа. Или идёт - его ветром с перепоя качает, по колено в грязи, которую сам же развёл.

----------


## Nachtigall

На пляжах строить не только можно, но и нужно. Городское управление инженерной защиты и развития побережья открыто выступает ЗА строительство на пляжах. Сенсационное заявление прозвучало в ходе общественных слушаний по улучшению инженерной защиты территории города и побережья.

----------


## Felony

Недавно прокатился на велике по 13 ст БФ- аж слезы наворачивались, в местах возле моря, где я провел детство, стоят котеджи, а на бигбордах с их рекламой : For RICH & FAMOUS ONLY!
Ну не ахренели?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Недавно прокатился на велике по 13 ст БФ- аж слезы наворачивались, в местах возле моря, где я провел детство, стоят котеджи, а на бигбордах с их рекламой : For RICH & FAMOUS ONLY!
> Ну не ахренели?


 И ахренели а офанарели и продолжают прогрессировать.
И управы на них нет. А мы смотрим...

----------


## Miss Sunshine

> На пляжах строить не только можно, но и нужно. Городское управление инженерной защиты и развития побережья открыто выступает ЗА строительство на пляжах. Сенсационное заявление прозвучало в ходе общественных слушаний по улучшению инженерной защиты территории города и побережья.


 На этом слушание вообще слов не требовалось, достаточно было взглянуть в "адекватные" лица выступающих. Некоторые были настолько "адекватны", что утверждали, будто в Одессе никогда провалов почвы не было и парка Юбилейный не существует.

----------


## Psmith

Тихон Петрович!  Что за пессимизм? Надо найти управу. Искренне сожалею, что институт папарацци в нашем городе не развит. Нафоткать бы "образ жизни" местных князьков, да не в газету, а "крыше" отправить, пусть посмотрят наверху, как эти тут зажрались. Самое действенное средство, уверяю Вас! А если еще документально доказать, что "недоносят" - тогда ховайся. "Управа" будет быстрой и беспощадной.

----------


## Александр Д

Самый эффективный способ это отрываться от ТВ или РС, одевать спортивный костюм, брать роликовые коньки или велосипед, и выходить на тренировку на Трассу Здоровья.

Чем чаще, тем лучше. И ТЗ сохранится, и спортивная форма улучшится.

----------


## Jorjic

> Искренне сожалею, что институт папарацци в нашем городе не развит. Нафоткать бы "образ жизни" местных князьков, да не в газету, а "крыше" отправить, пусть посмотрят наверху, как эти тут зажрались. Самое действенное средство, уверяю Вас! А если еще документально доказать, что "недоносят" - тогда ховайся. "Управа" будет быстрой и беспощадной.


 Во-первых, думаю, что доносят, а если и не доносят, то донесут с лихвой раньше, чем успеете донести вы. Во-вторых, им сейчас не до того, власть делят. А в-третьих, жлобам на жлобов жаловаться... отмываться потом долго.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Статья в тему
http://www.2000.net.ua/b/59621

----------


## Jorjic

> Статья в тему
> http://www.2000.net.ua/b/59621


 Статья хорошая и правильная.
Только вот как осуществить "глас народа"?

----------


## Буджак

Все равно приятно, что кто-то об этом пишет.

----------


## Psmith

Статья хороша. Делать что будем? Через пару лет на пляж не попадем вовсе. "Богатые и знаменитые" не пропустят. Ну не "красного петуха" пускать, в самом деле?

----------


## murua

А кто-то изучал природу оползней? 
Ответ:
Каждый из нас изучал эту природу, и видел практически все результаты собственными глазами, строя на море замки из песка. Грунт под нашим городом не гранитный, а песчаный. Песок легко поддаётся вымыванию в отличии от камня. Я думаю это знает каждый строитель "Коммунизма". Чтоб наш барег не подмывало наше море нужно устранить причину подмыва берега. если вернуться к песочным замкам, то чтоб замок разрушился надо выкапывать песок напротив замка, и на оборот чтоб замок не разрушался надо выстроить перед ним стену - ну очень крепкую.
Я хочу сказать что дома построенные на нашем побережье не несут ни какого  укрепительного характера, только в том случае, если это не будет бетонный ансамбль вдоль всего побережья - большая крепостная стена из стекла и бетона.
А кому хочется купаться среди арматуры?

----------


## Psmith

Причем нужно срезать кусок склона и соорудить колоссальную подпорную стену, в разрезе - треугольник. Нереально. А склон, напитанный водой, сметет какую угодно стенку.

----------


## Jorjic

> А кому хочется купаться среди арматуры?


 Так "они" будут купаться в другом месте. А наши "европейцы" будут сокрушаться, что получилось "как всегда".

----------


## zezer

было б у вас побольше денег первые бы побежали покупать дома возле моря, пусть строят, хоть в порядок приведут склоны

----------


## Скрытик

> было б у вас побольше денег первые бы побежали покупать дома возле моря, пусть строят, хоть в порядок приведут склоны


 Не стоит всех ровнять по себе. У нас есть много состоятельных людей, которые никогда не будут вкладывать свои деньги в уничтожение склонов Одессы, перечитайте топик сначала.

----------


## Jorjic

> было б у вас побольше денег первые бы побежали покупать дома возле моря, пусть строят, хоть в порядок приведут склоны


 Варианта два: либо Вы уже купили там дом (или дома), либо у Вас нет денег, а очень хочется. В любом случае хочется опустить других до своего уровня, это очень понятно и естественно.

----------


## Александр Д

Сегодня ездил на велосипеде в аэропорт. От Овидиопольской дороги до аэропорта по обеим сторонам дороги сделали классные аллеи. Это фотографии в обе стороны.

Значит кто-то есть всё-таки здравомыслящий. Теплятся ещё какие-то силы добра. 

Вот точно так же нужно сделать Трассу Здоровья вдоль всего побережья Одессы. Сначала от Ланжерона до 16-й. Затем до Зелёного Мыса и Черноморки. Затем до Ильичёвска. А там уже до Санжейки.

На восток сначала до Лузановки, затем Посёлка, Фонтанки. Ну и в следующем десятилетии до Николаева, Херсона, Мариуполя, Таганрога. А там уже и до Крыма рукой подать.

Это вполне реально. Стоимость такой пешеходно-велосипедной туристической аллеи в десятки раз меньше, чем автодороги. Нужна лищь политическая воля.

Кроме того, это строительство сразу окупится уменьшением расходов на здравоохранение. Прехав несколько раз от Посёлка до Черноморки на велосипеде, человек позабудет о многих таблетках и медицинских процедурах.

Единственно, что не совсем правильно сделано на этих аллеях к аэропорту, так это то, что деревья посажены слишком близко к асфальтовому покрытию. Корни со временем будут подрывать асфальт. Но это в этом месте исторически так высажены деревья, а если новый участок делать, то нужно чуть дальше сажать деревья.

----------


## Reanimator72

а там что кататься теперь будут на велосипедах возле аэропорта?или это стометровщицы скинулись и облагородили место работы? :smileflag: 
а вообще красиво конечно...такие дорожки классные и возле парка Победы...

----------


## Kozachello

> Сегодня ездил на велосипеде в аэропорт. От Овидиопольской дороги до аэропорта по обеим сторонам дороги сделали классные аллеи....Значит кто-то есть всё-таки здравомыслящий. *Теплятся ещё* какие-то силы добра.


  Вряд ли слишком теплятся, просто через наш *международный* аэропорт частенько при/оезжают разные наши и другие политики и, выезжая из Аэропорта, скажем, в Дом приёмов, они *не должны* падать в обморок от придорожного пейзажа и дорожных выбоин... Так что "ларчик просто открывался"(с)




> Вот точно так же нужно сделать Трассу Здоровья вдоль всего побережья Одессы. Сначала от Ланжерона до 16-й. Затем до Зелёного Мыса и Черноморки. Затем до Ильичёвска. А там уже до Санжейки.
> 
> На восток сначала до Лузановки, затем Посёлка, Фонтанки. Ну и в следующем десятилетии до Николаева, Херсона, Мариуполя, Таганрога. А там уже и до Крыма рукой подать.


  О_О! Да Вы, батенька, просто _"кремлёвский мечтатель"_ (Ленин) или Манилов из поэмы Тургенева "Му-му"...





> Кроме того, это строительство сразу окупится уменьшением расходов на здравоохранение. Прехав несколько раз от Посёлка до Черноморки на велосипеде, человек позабудет о многих таблетках и медицинских процедурах.


  А вот это - *как раз лишнее!* С чего же тогда будет жить круковская "Инто-сана" и государственная "бесплатная" медицина?!?
Желаете полчища медозвонов *без заработка* оставить?!?




> Единственно, что *не совсем правильно* сделано на этих аллеях к аэропорту, так это то, что деревья посажены *слишком близко* к асфальтовому покрытию. Корни со временем будут подрывать асфальт...


  Это - традиционная "заморочка" не только в одессе, а в СНГ в целом...
Ну, не ту нас немецкого педантизма и голландской любви _к травке_...

----------


## seredag

http://odessa.mycityua.com/city/2008/10/07/153832.html
Крук предлагает закрепить Одесские склоны за ведомствами, мол, никто не несет ответственности за их уничтожение и разграбление. Как понять его предложение? Или это новый способ для передела земли склонов или как?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Впечатление, что Вы правы. Вроде он(Крук) "запамятовал", - парк Юбилейный\Склоны является филиалом парка Шевченко, со всеми вытекающими, т.е. как минимум уборка и уход за зелеными насаждениями, фонари, скамейки и т.д. Пацаны в горсовете,ИМХО, ВСЕ "порешали". Сначала мл. Костусев-Гончаренко, депутат, возглавил комиссию по УЧЕТУ парков и скверов, которая просто "НЕ заметила" парка на Склонах и НЕ внесла в перечень или что они там составляли ! потом гр. Соколов - офиц. должностное лицо ! (забыла точн. название его должности) имел наглость СОВРАТЬ всему городу (по ТV был сюжет), что "парка нет и никогда не было" И, заметьте, ВСЕ они, городские чиновники и депутаты( за редк.исключением), избегают даже употреблять словосочетание ПАРК ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ, будто "похоронили"((( 
 А у семейства ведь УЖЕ есть, кажется(кто знает-пусть подправит), "гнездо" на Склонах !..Неужели мало ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Как бы между прочим, при составлении этого перечня парков и скверов в комиссию, возглавляемую Гончаренко, были направлены данные, подкрепленные неопровержимыми доказательствами в виде решения Горсовета о парке Юбилейный...

----------


## Kozachello

> http://odessa.mycityua.com/city/2008/10/07/153832.html
> Крук предлагает закрепить Одесские склоны за ведомствами, мол, никто не несет ответственности за их уничтожение и разграбление. Как понять его предложение? Или это *новый способ для передела земли склонов* или как?


  И назвать ТЗ *"Новой Дерибановской"*!

----------


## Crazyx

Будут ли еще какие нибудь митинги или протесты??? Кто нибудь знает? Хочу принять участие!

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

> - Впечатление, что Вы правы. Вроде он(Крук) "запамятовал", - парк Юбилейный\Склоны является филиалом парка Шевченко, со всеми вытекающими, т.е. как минимум уборка и уход за зелеными насаждениями, фонари, скамейки и т.д. Пацаны в горсовете,ИМХО, ВСЕ "порешали". Сначала мл. Костусев-Гончаренко, депутат, возглавил комиссию по УЧЕТУ парков и скверов, которая просто "НЕ заметила" парка на Склонах и НЕ внесла в перечень или что они там составляли ! потом гр. Соколов - офиц. должностное лицо ! (забыла точн. название его должности) имел наглость СОВРАТЬ всему городу (по ТV был сюжет), что "парка нет и никогда не было" И, заметьте, ВСЕ они, городские чиновники и депутаты( за редк.исключением), избегают даже употреблять словосочетание ПАРК ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ, будто "похоронили"((( 
>  А у семейства ведь УЖЕ есть, кажется(кто знает-пусть подправит), "гнездо" на Склонах !..Неужели мало ?


 Ну прекратите пожалуйста распространять неправду! Действительно, комиссия под моим руководством, составляла списки скверов и парков города. И составлялись они максимально внимательно (без кавычек)! Я конечно допускаю, что какой-то сквер я мог упустить, но парк о котором говорите Вы - он ВКЛЮЧЕН в итоговый Акт работы нашей комиссии как ПАРК. Он так и назван там - парк вдоль Трассы здоровья от парка Шевченко до Аркадии. Тем самым мы подчеркнули точно, что имеем в виду, так как факт существования парка "Юбилейный" многими действительно не признается. Мы точно указали, что все склоны от парка Шевченко до Аркадии - это парк. В подтверждение моих слов привожу сканы этих страниц акта.

----------


## Скрытик

Добый вечер Алексей!
Скажите, почему вашей группой не был внесен в список  бульвар Искусств?

----------


## Олег.Л

Хорошо уже ,что есть прогресс,парк Юбилейный опять существует :smileflag: ,осталось самая малость--- снять претензии греко-турков и привести его в порядок для одесситов.

----------


## Ginger

> Скажите, почему вашей группой не был внесен в список  бульвар Искусств?


 Присоединюсь. Собиралась спрашивать в соседней теме. 
Сквер нархоза вы "заметили", а Комсомольский?  Ведь согласно Дубльгису -  от Тёщиного и до музея он, а под ним парк тоже незаметный?

----------


## ПВВ

Уважаемый Алексей!
Вы, наверняка, знаете, что 04.07.2007 года Одесским горсоветом было принято решение № 1391-V "О сохранении существующих парков и скверов при разработке генерального плана и детальных планов территории г. Одессы". Пункт 1 данного решения гласит: "При разработке нового генерального плана, детальных планов территории города Одесса, учитывать необходимость сохранения существующих парков и скверов, находящихся на территории города, без изменения их площади".  А пунктом 2 управлению архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского городского совета поручено совместно с управлениями экологической безопасности, жилищно-коммунального хозяйства и топливно-энергетического комплекса, городским управлением земельных ресурсов подготовить перечень парков и скверов и предоставить его на утверждение сессии Одесского городского совета до 1 января 2008 года".
Скажите, пожалуйста, был ли указанными органами подготовлен перечень парков и скверов; включен ли в него "Юбилейный"; утвержден ли он горсоветом ?

Паньков Виталий

----------


## Александр Д

> Он так и назван там - парк вдоль Трассы здоровья от парка Шевченко до Аркадии.


 Алексей Алексеевич, спасибо!

Я тренируюсь на Трассе Здоровья и для меня это имеет значение.

Добавил Вам +1.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..факт существования парка "Юбилейный" многими действительно не признается. Мы точно указали, что все склоны от парка Шевченко до Аркадии - это парк. В подтверждение моих слов привожу сканы этих страниц акта.


  - Признаюсь, давно так приятно не удивляли в этих темах. Ведь все общение по ТАКИМ темам, в первую очередь вызвано ОТСУТСТВИЕМ, интересующей горожан, инфы. Посему, лично Вам, огромное спасибо за реакцию и инфу(ИМХО, если бы еще ее чуть раньше получать), в отношении Вас, опять же, ЛИЧНО, БЕРУ свои слова назад и приношу свои извинения  Если Вы(либо кто-то по Вашему поручению) искренне "болеете" за город, учитывая Ваши возможности, то - еще НЕ все потеряно для города  :smileflag:  
 Может у приведенных выше актов есть такое же ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНОЕ последствие в виде официальн. документов с печатями от имени городск. властей и мы о них просто НЕ в курсе? 



> МЭР ОДЕССЫ РАСПОРЯДИЛСЯ ИНВЕНТАРИЗОВАТЬ ПАРКИ И СКВЕРЫ 	
> Одесса. 13 июня. УНИАН. Городской голова Эдуард Гурвиц подписал распоряжение о проведении инвентаризации зеленых насаждений на территории 57 парков и скверов Одессы. 
>  Как сообщает управление информации горсовета, управление экологической безопасности заключит договор на проведение инвентаризации зеленых насаждений 57 парков и скверов. 
>  Для реализации целей городской природоохранный фонд выделит 620 тыс. грн, которые будут перечислены на соответствующий счет исполнителя работ, определенного по результатам тендера. 
>      (С) УНИАН, 2008


  - Подскажите, если знаете, в это число - 57 , входит парк "Юбилейный"?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну прекратите пожалуйста распространять неправду! Действительно, комиссия под моим руководством, составляла списки скверов и парков города. И составлялись они максимально внимательно (без кавычек)! Я конечно допускаю, что какой-то сквер я мог упустить, но парк о котором говорите Вы - он ВКЛЮЧЕН в итоговый Акт работы нашей комиссии как ПАРК. Он так и назван там - парк вдоль Трассы здоровья от парка Шевченко до Аркадии. Тем самым мы подчеркнули точно, что имеем в виду, так как факт существования парка "Юбилейный" многими действительно не признается. Мы точно указали, что все склоны от парка Шевченко до Аркадии - это парк. В подтверждение моих слов привожу сканы этих страниц акта.


 Уважаемый г-н Гончаренко. 
Вы честно выполнили свою работу, за что Вам большое спасибо. Но хотелось бы знать каковы правовые последствия составления этого списка. Мне кажется, что многие здесь поняли так, что попадание в этот список гарантирует неприкосновенность этих объектов. Боюсь, что это не совсем так. 
Не говоря уже о склонах вдоль ТЗ, но в списке, например, присутствует парк "Пионерский", в котором, как известно, планируется строительство. Судя по тому, что забор в этой части бульвара "прописался" надолго, так оно и будет. А ведь речь шла о 


> ...необходимость сохранения существующих парков и скверов, находящихся на территории города, *без изменения их площади*.


 И еще вопрос. Может я чего-то не понял. Тут сетуют на то, что в списке нет бульвара Искусств, но ведь нет и Приморского. Видимо, бульвары не входят в этот список. Но вот почему нет Горсада и Соборки? Это уж точно скверы.

----------


## Ginger

Пожалуй добавлю ещё один вопрос к уважаемому Алексею  :smileflag: 

А что написано на пропущенных листах этого заключения?

Почему-то мне показалось, что лист 2 как-то обрезан по смыслу....

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Присоединяюсь к вопросу Ginger, между вторым-третьим, из приведенных листов, ЯВНО отсутствует N-е кол.-во стр., -  на последней странице окончание фразы, начатой где-то.., но точно НЕ в конце второй, из предоставленных..

----------


## Destin

> -... Если Вы(либо кто-то по Вашему поручению) искренне "болеете" за город, учитывая Ваши возможности, то - еще НЕ все потеряно для города ...


 Привожу скан открытого поименного голосования на VII сессии Одесского городского совета V созыва 4 июля 2007г по вопросу застройки береговых склонов от спуска в районе ул.Вице-Адмирала Азарова до парка им. Т.Г.Шевченко.
"за" (склоны застраивать)
"против" (склоны не застраивать)

Найдете фамилии многих депутатов, которые искренне "болеют" за город....

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

> - Признаюсь, давно так приятно не удивляли в этих темах. Ведь все общение по ТАКИМ темам, в первую очередь вызвано ОТСУТСТВИЕМ, интересующей горожан, инфы. Посему, лично Вам, огромное спасибо за реакцию и инфу(ИМХО, если бы еще ее чуть раньше получать), в отношении Вас, опять же, ЛИЧНО, БЕРУ свои слова назад и приношу свои извинения  Если Вы(либо кто-то по Вашему поручению) искренне "болеете" за город, учитывая Ваши возможности, то - еще НЕ все потеряно для города  
>  Может у приведенных выше актов есть такое же ПОЛОЖИТЕЛЬНОЕ последствие в виде официальн. документов с печатями от имени городск. властей и мы о них просто НЕ в курсе? 
> 
>  - Подскажите, если знаете, в это число - 57 , входит парк "Юбилейный"?


 Нет, мэр не включил этот парк в список на инвентаризацию, хотя комиссия под моим руководством отнесла парк вдоль Трассы здоровья к первоочередным объектам для инвентаризации.

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

> Пожалуй добавлю ещё один вопрос к уважаемому Алексею 
> 
> А что написано на пропущенных листах этого заключения?
> 
> Почему-то мне показалось, что лист 2 как-то обрезан по смыслу....


 Завтра выложу Акт полностью.

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

> Уважаемый г-н Гончаренко. 
> Вы честно выполнили свою работу, за что Вам большое спасибо. Но хотелось бы знать каковы правовые последствия составления этого списка. Мне кажется, что многие здесь поняли так, что попадание в этот список гарантирует неприкосновенность этих объектов. Боюсь, что это не совсем так. 
> Не говоря уже о склонах вдоль ТЗ, но в списке, например, присутствует парк "Пионерский", в котором, как известно, планируется строительство. Судя по тому, что забор в этой части бульвара "прописался" надолго, так оно и будет. А ведь речь шла о 
> И еще вопрос. Может я чего-то не понял. Тут сетуют на то, что в списке нет бульвара Искусств, но ведь нет и Приморского. Видимо, бульвары не входят в этот список. Но вот почему нет Горсада и Соборки? Это уж точно скверы.


 Спасибо большое за Вашу оценку моей работы. 
Вы совершенно правы - попадание в составленный нами список не обеспечивает неприкосновенность. Хотя по идее, должен был бы.
И Вы снова правы, говоря о бульварах - они действительно не вошли.
Завтра я выложу остальные страницы акта.

----------


## Ginger

> Завтра выложу Акт полностью.


 Благодарю! :smileflag: 




> Найдете фамилии многих депутатов, которые искренне "болеют" за город....


 Не только я, наверное, хотела бы услышать комментарии......

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- По ГРАДу, в сегодн. новостях был ОЧЕНЬ любопытн. сюжет по данной теме, с участием и интервью Балинова и Гончаренко. Можно услышать в повторе, - там зам. горуправлен. по экологическ. безопасности Валентина Дацюк "пошла по стопам"  гор. чиновника Соколова, -  утверждая, что парк Юбилейный юридически отсутствует..ИМХО, точно "похоронили"((( 
 - Ув.Destin, присоединяюсь к Ginger, - СПАСИБО ! ИМХО, можно даже сказать, о некоторых "особо сознательных..", - "Маска, я тебя знаю!"

----------


## Олег.Л

Алексей Гончаренко
==========
Как Вы считаете,реально---возможно ли спасти склоны и по совместительству легкие нашего города от посягательств и застройки?
Отдаете ли вы себе отчет в том,что человек спасший склоны от многоэтажной   застройки получит взамен искреннее уважение и любовь подавляющего большинства одесситов.....

----------


## Destin

> - По ГРАДу, в сегодн. новостях был ОЧЕНЬ любопытн. сюжет по данной теме, с участием и интервью Балинова и Гончаренко. Можно услышать в повторе, - там зам. горуправлен. по экологическ. безопасности Валентина Дацюк "пошла по стопам"  гор. чиновника Соколова, -  утверждая, что парк Юбилейный юридически отсутствует..ИМХО, точно "похоронили"(((


 А она не сказала какой юридический документ подтверждает это?
Может существует какое-то тайное распоряжение или решение горсовета, а нам забыли его обнародовать?

----------


## Kozachello

> Алексей Гончаренко
> ==========
> Как Вы считаете,реально---возможно ли спасти склоны и по совместительству легкие нашего города от посягательств и застройки?
> Отдаете ли вы себе отчет в том,что человек спасший склоны от многоэтажной   застройки получит взамен искреннее уважение и любовь подавляющего большинства одесситов.....


  Олег! Вы забыли  "электоральную поддержку""!

----------


## Destin

> Алексей Гончаренко
> ==========
> Как Вы считаете,реально---возможно ли спасти склоны и по совместительству легкие нашего города от посягательств и застройки?
> Отдаете ли вы себе отчет в том,что человек спасший склоны от многоэтажной   застройки получит взамен искреннее уважение и любовь подавляющего большинства одесситов.....


 Продолжение поименного голосования депутатов горсовета по вопросу застройки склонов см. здесь:  http://eko-od.org.ua/common/votes.php?lang=ru

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> А она не сказала какой юридический документ подтверждает это?
> Может существует какое-то тайное распоряжение или решение горсовета, а нам забыли его обнародовать?


  - Об этом, по-моему, Балинов мэра и спрашивал

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Решение горсовета о выделении участка земли под застройку ООО "Рыночные технологии"
http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/10171/

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще немного информации.
Решение горсовета о выделении участка земли на склонах под застройку ООО "МАКСТРОЙ"
http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/9641/

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И напоследок - решение горсовета, выделяющее кусок склонов под застройку "Миханикам".
http://www.odessa.ua/acts/council/2023/

----------


## JN

Кайзер, а можно поподробней о ООО "Рыночные технологии"? Кто учредитель, и т.п.?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Тут есть немного. Статья в целом довольно познавательная.
http://kipu.com.ua/Articles/2007.02/23_money.html

----------


## casel

> Алексей Гончаренко
> ==========
> Как Вы считаете,реально---возможно ли спасти склоны и по совместительству легкие нашего города от посягательств и застройки?
> Отдаете ли вы себе отчет в том,что человек спасший склоны от многоэтажной   застройки получит взамен искреннее уважение и любовь подавляющего большинства одесситов.....


 
Там чуть выше приводились результаты голосования по поводу застройки. Гончаренко проголосовал ЗА. В принципе дальше можно уже особенно на него не расчитывать. Все что уважаемый Алексей тут рассказывает для меня лично перечеркнуто этим маленьким фактом.

----------


## JN

Да, есть немного:
"Прежде всего, это Алексей Костусев – БФ им. Деревьянко, ООО «Рыночные технологии», ТРК «Одесса». Экс-глава антимонопольного комитета, «православный патриот» и лидер партии «Союз» Костусев"


Господин Гончаренко, Вам, случайно, не известно чья это фирма? Это к вопросу о личной заинтересованности. Слава бюрократии(!) - есть еще немало мест, где учредитель должен оставить сведения о себе(не ОБС и без этой статьи)! 
Так вот, не знаю, как сейчас, но во время совершения сей примечательной сделки, единственным учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии" был господин А. Костусев! Ну, не знаю, может быть у некоторых, как у Кравчука "нэмае сына"? Тогда, конечно, о заинтересованности и говорить нечего.

----------


## Олег.Л

casel
---------
Мне, наивному, почему-то кажется,что"искреннее уважение и проч" подавляющего большинства одесситов это нечто большее, нежели протекция подзастроечных процессов с исходящими материальными благами ,вопреки воле людей и здравому смыслу.Умный человек всегда выберет первое,недалекий и жадный -второе.....посмотрим.....

----------


## casel

> casel
> ---------
> Мне, наивному, почему-то кажется,что"искреннее уважение и проч" подавляющего большинства одесситов это нечто большее, нежели протекция подзастроечных процессов с исходящими материальными благами ,вопреки воле людей и здравому смыслу.Умный человек всегда выберет первое,недалекий и жадный -второе.....посмотрим.....


 Так а на что мы посмотрим? Он уже выбрал когда голосовал. Выбрал материальные блага.

----------


## casel

> Господин Гончаренко, Вам, случайно, не известно чья это фирма? Это к вопросу о личной заинтересованности. Слава бюрократии(!) - есть еще немало мест, где учредитель должен оставить сведения о себе(не ОБС и без этой статьи)! 
> Так вот, не знаю, как сейчас, но во время совершения сей примечательной сделки, единственным учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии" был господин А. Костусев! Ну, не знаю, может быть у некоторых, как у Кравчука "нэмае сына"? Тогда, конечно, о заинтересованности и говорить нечего.


 Я думаю сейчас появится что-то вроде истории Дарта Вейдера и Люка Скайуокера

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Там чуть выше приводились результаты голосования по поводу застройки. Гончаренко проголосовал ЗА. В принципе дальше можно уже особенно на него не расчитывать. Все что уважаемый Алексей тут рассказывает для меня лично перечеркнуто этим маленьким фактом.


   - Ув. FOR-УМ-чане, огромная Вам благодарность за просвещение, - я, по своей наивности(муж говорит неизлечимой) думала, что "дети за отцов не отвечают", но забыла - склероз видать))), что ВСЕ когда-нибудь делают СВОЙ выбор, перефразирую: "Охота, - пуще, ЧЕМ ВОЛЯ(в ориг.-неволи)". - Не ожидала что могут ТАК "разводить" и ГДЕ !, а отсюда вопрос - ЗАЧЕМ ? - Видать, точно скоро грядут выборы.. 
Р.S. Ув. модераторы, извините за

----------


## Александр Д

> Там чуть выше приводились результаты голосования по поводу застройки. Гончаренко проголосовал ЗА. В принципе дальше можно уже особенно на него не расчитывать. Все что уважаемый Алексей тут рассказывает для меня лично перечеркнуто этим маленьким фактом.


 Учтите, что депутат не может голосовать как ему хочется. Существует фракционная дисциплина. Перед сессией проводится собрание фракции и решается как будут все голосовать.

Кроме того депутат как правило представляет в совете сложные интересы промышленно-финансовых групп. Это не только в Одессе. То же самое в США и других западных странах. Очень редко депутат это человек, который попал в совет с улицы. Он (или она) там не сам по себе.

Людям живущим в Тюменской области вероятно тоже хочется иметь полянки с цветами, но вместо этого им приходится устанавливать на них буровые вышки, чтобы заработать деньги.

За строительство объекта в центре города у воды компании из СНГ и даже из дальнего зарубежья готовы заплатить в казну города десятки миллионов. Я предполагаю, что возможно, не удастся отказаться полностью от строительства на склонах, как бы этого не хотелось.

Тем не менее строить можно по-разному. Можно строить точечные объекты, можно сохранить трассу здоровья при этом.

Трассу здоровья нужно продлить по всему побережью Одессы. Велосипедист едет за тренировку 50 - 100 км. Велосипедистам приходится делать круги на существующей ТЗ, т.к. она короткая, лишь 5 км.

Я думаю, что вполне реально было бы принять программу, скажем на 10-ть лет, по продлению ТЗ от Фонтанки до Санжейки.

Такая ТЗ будет проходить в центре города мимо гостиниц возле моря (что поделаешь), но если сделать её пересечение с дорогами через туннели , и если она будет проходить через живописные парки вдоль всего побережья, то мне бы это подошло.

Нужно было бы также узаконить ТЗ, запретить на ней движение любых моторизованных транспортных средств, включая мопеды, под угрозой серьёзного штрафа.

То есть существует не только 2-а варианта: застройка склонов или сохранение ТЗ. Я вижу, что застройка происходит, но мне бы хотелось не только сохранить ТЗ, но и продлить эту пешеходно-велосипедную аллею по всему побережью Одессы и пригородов.

Причём я публиковал уже выше 2-е фотографии, сделанные возле аэропорта. Там без всякого давления построили 2-е подобные аллеи. В чём проблема сделать такое же вдоль моря?

Если быть реалистом, то возможно полностью запретить строительство не удастся, но если при этом продлить ТЗ вдоль всего побережья, убрать "разрывы", то это мог бы быть хоть какой-то компромисс.

Вопрос теперь в том, пойдут ли строители и проектировщики с одной стороны и противники застройки склонов с другой на такой компромисс.

Чем будут склоны? Ещё одним микрорайоном Одессы, без трассы здоровья, или подобием Булонского леса в Париже. Или же возможен 3-й вариант: точечная застройка, сохранение парка, реконструкция трассы здоровья, продление её вдоль всего побережья Большой Одессы.

Решать это не депутатам. Депутаты голосуют руками, а в данном вопросе важно голосование ногами. То есть если мы будет выходить на трассу здоровья на тренировки, или просто на пешеходные прогулки, если это спортивное движение будет и дальше расти, то только в этом случае возможны какие-то положительные подвижки.

И даже мэр не может решить эту проблему. Я был как-то в мэрии на Думской зимой, так туда ломилась толпа из какого-то района, где на несколько дней выключили свет. Их сдерживали несколько милиционеров. А чтобы был свет нужны деньги. И эта толпа для мэра более заметная, чем несколько экологов на склонах.

Так что это нам решать. А пока на ТЗ даже в тёплые дни золотой осени людей можно на пальцах пересчитать. Нужно одевать спортивные костюмы и кроссовки и регулярно туда выходить.

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

> - Ув. FOR-УМ-чане, огромная Вам благодарность за просвещение, - я, по своей наивности(муж говорит неизлечимой) думала, что "дети за отцов не отвечают", но забыла - склероз видать))), что ВСЕ когда-нибудь делают СВОЙ выбор, перефразирую: "Охота, - пуще, ЧЕМ ВОЛЯ(в ориг.-неволи)". - Не ожидала что могут ТАК "разводить" и ГДЕ !, а отсюда вопрос - ЗАЧЕМ ? - Видать, точно скоро грядут выборы.. 
> Р.S. Ув. модераторы, извините за


 Первое - меня грядущие выборы никак не касаются. В горсовет я избран на 5 лет в марте 2006 года. Так что для меня - до выборов 2 с половиной года.
Второе - мой отец - Костусев Алексей Алексеевич и я уважаю и горжусь своим отцом. И он НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии".
Это видно "факт" одного типа с тем: что "комиссия под руководством Гончаренко потеряла в своих выводах склоны". Да, так, на всякий случай - ни один из членов моей семьи не является учредителем ни "Макстроя" ни "Михаников Украины".
Третье - к сожалению, нак каком-то этапе я поверил истории о том, что надо развивать побережье, что там будет выполняться берегоукрепление и так далее и тому подобное. Однако Акт комиссии, которую я возглавлял доказывает, что это - в прошлом. Неужели Вы думаете, что имея хотя бы минимальный личный интерес к застройке склонов в любой их части - я бы добивался включение в Акт "склонов вдоль Трассы здоровья от парка Шевченко до Аркадии"??? Или Вы допускаете, что мне легко было этого добиться???

Да, кстати,ув.Любимая Бабушка. Сегодня в теме о брусчатке я выложу документы, показывающие чего я добился в этом вопросе и тем самым, я надеюсь, отвечу на заднный там Вами вопрос.

И последнее. Единственная причина, по которой я вышел на этот форум является уважение к тем людям, которые обсуждают эти вопросы.

----------


## Александр Д

> включение в Акт "склонов вдоль Трассы здоровья от парка Шевченко до Аркадии"??? Или Вы допускаете, что мне легко было этого добиться???


 Алексей Алексеевич, то что Трасса Здоровья впервые упомянута в официальных документах горсовета, и то что впервые были выделены на неё 10000 гривен в бюджете 2007 года (и освоены), уже само по себе многое значит.

У некоторых существует идеализированное понимания роли депутата. Некоторые люди не понимают, что Совет это лишь отражение социума и в нём присутствуют все противоречия, суровые реальности, и сложности общества.

----------


## Александр Д

> - Ув. FOR-УМ-чане, огромная Вам благодарность за просвещение, - я, по своей наивности(муж говорит неизлечимой) думала, что "дети за отцов не отвечают", но забыла - склероз видать))), что ВСЕ когда-нибудь делают СВОЙ выбор, перефразирую: "Охота, - пуще, ЧЕМ ВОЛЯ(в ориг.-неволи)". - Не ожидала что могут ТАК "разводить" и ГДЕ !, а отсюда вопрос - ЗАЧЕМ ? - Видать, точно скоро грядут выборы.. 
> Р.S. Ув. модераторы, извините за


 Любимая Бабушка, не нападайте на Алексея Алексеевича. Демократический орган, совет, отражает интересы большинства. Большинство у нас пока предпочиатет смотреть сериалы и ездить на авто.

Трасса Здоровья, склоны, интересует прежде всего пока продвинутую часть общества. Но возможно, что здоровый образ жизни, понимание важности парков, экологии, распространится на всё общество со временем. И в этом нам нужны союзники.

То, что депутат мужественно вышел на контакт в жёсткий мир форума заслуживает уважения. Кроме того, 
Алексей Алексеевич сделал, пусть небольшие, но реальные и трудные шаги по защите ТЗ.

Давайте поприветствуем такой шаг и не будем "атаковать", как это мы обычно делаем на форумах по отношению друг к другу.

Это несколько другой случай и нужно отметить то хорошее, что было реально сделано реальным политиком.

----------


## sonatana

интересно, кто на самом деле сидит на форуме как "Алексей Гончаренко"?
Модераторы, извините за оффтоп.

----------


## JN

Sonatana, судя по стилю, это и есть уважаемый Алексей Гончаренко, как мне кажется. И уважение мое вызывает тот факт, что он вышел сюда для открытого диалога, подозревая, скорей всего, что он будет не слишком приятным.




> ... мой отец - Костусев Алексей Алексеевич и я уважаю и горжусь своим отцом. И он НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии".
> Это видно "факт" одного типа с тем: что "комиссия под руководством Гончаренко потеряла в своих выводах склоны". ...
> Третье - к сожалению, нак каком-то этапе я поверил истории о том, что надо развивать побережье, что там будет выполняться берегоукрепление и так далее и тому подобное. Однако Акт комиссии, которую я возглавлял доказывает, что это - в прошлом. Неужели Вы думаете, что имея хотя бы минимальный личный интерес к застройке склонов в любой их части - я бы добивался включение в Акт "склонов вдоль Трассы здоровья от парка Шевченко до Аркадии"??? Или Вы допускаете, что мне легко было этого добиться???
> 
> ...
> 
> И последнее. Единственная причина, по которой я вышел на этот форум является уважение к тем людям, которые обсуждают эти вопросы.


 Алексей, может быть сейчас Ваш отец и не является учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии", но ведь на момент этой сделки был, и статья тут не причем, я же говорю: "Слава бюрократии". Что сейчас, проверять не стану(догадайтесь почему :smileflag: ). Отсюда и вполне понятное недоверие к документу где присутствует фраза об отведенных уже землях.
Второе, комиссия, таки часть склонов потеряла, и не только склонов.
Третье, лично мне очень хочется поверить, что губительное заблуждение о том, что склоны застраивать - это хорошо, у Вас в прошлом. А жизнь покажет.

----------


## Kozachello

> интересно, *кто на самом деле сидит на форуме* как "Алексей Гончаренко"?
> Модераторы, извините за оффтоп.


  Извините, sonatana, но вопрос, по меньшей мере, некорректен, а по большому счёту - глуп!
У меня есть парочка _умалишённых_ знакомых (довольно известные в общем люди), которые постоянно досадуют на сплетни в Инете и то, что "_почему-то там при входе не требуют имени-фамилии_"...
Я им и объясняю, что "в открытую" мало кто бы чего написал, по крайнен мере - искренне...

 Нет, ну конечно, если у Вас хорошие связи с администрацией или концы в СБУ, то узнать ІР-адрес проблем не будет, но это - уже противоправное действие. Сорри за офф.

----------


## casel

> Решать это не депутатам. Депутаты голосуют руками, а в данном вопросе важно голосование ногами. То есть если мы будет выходить на трассу здоровья на тренировки, или просто на пешеходные прогулки, если это спортивное движение будет и дальше расти, то только в этом случае возможны какие-то положительные подвижки.


 
Извини, но такая наивность это даже не смешно.

----------


## Александр Д

> Извини, но такая наивность это даже не смешно.


 Согласен, это наивно и неубедительно. Однако, это единственное, что может сработать.

У любой реальности есть две стороны: деюро и дефакто. 

Деюро зачастую следует за дефакто. Не всегда, но бывает.

Вот, например, помните как хотели спилить все деревья на Приморском бульваре. Было официальное постановление. Уже начали окапывать и пилить под корень. Но жители близлежащих районов начали по ночам приносить землю и засыпать окопанные корни.

То есть дефакто деревья не спилили.

Когда Трасса Здоровья существует деюро, но ей дефакто никто не пользуется, на ней нет спортсменов, нет людей, выходящих на прогулку, то это одно положение вещей.

Но если на ТЗ будут тренироваться сотни или тысячи спортсменов, то это будет совсем другое положение. Дефакто она будет существовать и такое положение будет намного легче оформить деюро.

Кроме того у массы людей есть своя инерция, своя "незримая пробивная сила". Там где пройдёт сто тысяч человек маленькая тропинка превратится в протоптанную дорогу, а затем в асфальтированную аллею.

То есть не нужно надеятся только на бумаги, нужно регулярно выходить на ТЗ и трениоваться. И бежать не сто метров и уходить через 10 минут, а хотя бы пару километров для начала. На велосипеде ехать не один круг, а хотя бы два-три.

Я видел этим летом признаки того, что спортивный динамичный образ жизни начинает становиться модным и в Одессе. Во всяком случае иногда бывало на ТЗ довольно много людей на роликовых коньках, на велосипедах, бегунов.

----------


## Kozachello

> ....Я видел этим летом признаки того, что спортивный динамичный образ жизни начинает становиться модным и в Одессе. Во всяком случае иногда бывало на ТЗ довольно много людей на роликовых коньках, на велосипедах, бегунов.


  Похоже, что это было по принципу *"...не надышишься"*...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Во первых. 
*Давайте беседовать без взаимных наездов и претензий. А то раздам всем МОДов...*

Во вторых.
Рассматривать Трассу Здоровья отдельно от склонов нельзя. И тут я снова поставлю вопрос - или у одесситов есть склоны и ТЗ, или у одесситов есть стройка и КАМАЗы на склонах. Факты существования рондинской стройки и стройки на спуске Азарова показали, что основной массе одесситов попросту наплевать на то, что у них отберут склоны, ТЗ, свободный и комфортный проход к пляжам. Поэтому вопрос стоит поставить ребром - пан или пропал, или нетронутые склоны, или стройка. 

В третьих.
Один очень известный политический деятель, один из величайших патриотов своей страны в ХХ веке дважды менял партийную принадлежность. Поэтому надо смотреть на то, что реально делается сейчас и, возможно, закрыть глаза на то, что было раньше. Поэтому я бы поставил вопрос Алексею Гончаренко о его мотивах при голосованиях по склонам.

----------


## Безам

http://polemika.com.ua/news-14806.html

----------


## Безам

*КТСТАТИ*

_Была презентация "уничтожения склонов" (см.ниже)? Кто знает, что на склонах сейчас творится?_  

Презентация проекта реконструкции приморских склонов между переулками Кренкеля и вице-адмирала Азарова состоится в сентябре нынешнего года. Сами работы, по словам руководителя одесского филиала компании «Миханики Украина» Георгия Лиакопулоса, будут вестись с применением «экологически чистых технологий». Предположительно, реконструкция склонов завершится к 2016 году. Об этом писало ИА "Эхо".

----------


## Nachtigall

Много интересных букв о рейдерстве в Одессе.
http://vlasti.net/news/24972

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

Как обещал - выкладываю весь Акт.

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

Продолжение:

----------


## Ginger

Ну, ч.т.д как говориться - 
.....Учитывая письмо управления земельных ресурсов исключить из списка скверов.......и мой любимый Бульвар Искусств...оказывается он с "градостроительной спецификой"....Это как понимать?

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

По поводу сноски в перечне напротив склонов я уже отвечал в другой теме - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=58175&page=113

Там же мой ответ по Лузановке.

И обратите внимание на следующее. Конечно, главной здесь является тема склонов. Но кроме склонов под угрозой оказались и многие другие зеленые уголки Одессы - Дерибасовская 1 (там уже проектировался жилой дом), сквер Жанны Лябурб (тоже самое), сквер на Генуэзской 24, сквер генерала Ратова, сквер Дмитрия Ульянова и другие. И все это я постарался защитить, включив в Акт. 

А что мне стоило выдержать то давление (и даже угрозы) которое на меня оказывалось, чтобы я этого не делал, я даже не буду рассказывать. Но апрель-май этого года - были не лучшими днями в моей жизни.

Обратите внимание также на пункт о первоочередной инвентаризации. Туда вместе со всеми парками мы включили и склоны (Херсонский сквер не попал в перечень на первоочередную инвентаризацию, потому что он УЖЕ проинвентаризирован). К сожалению, в объекты на инвентаризацию которых были выделены деньги в этом году парк вдоль Трассы здоровья не попал http://www.odessa.ua/news/14833/. Но это уже не компетенция нашей комиссии...

Благодарю всех читателей Форума за внимание к моим постам. Я постарался проинформировать Вас о реальной ситуации. О том что сделано лично мной. К сожалению, я не смогу также много уделять времени Форуму и в дальнейшем, однако постараюсь время от времени все-таки выходить в Форум. Заранее приношу извинения всем тем, на чьи вопросы не ответил (или не отвечу).

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

> Ну, ч.т.д как говориться - 
> .....Учитывая письмо управления земельных ресурсов исключить из списка скверов.......и мой любимый Бульвар Искусств...оказывается он с "градостроительной спецификой"....Это как понимать?


 Согласно нормативным актам, бульвары не являются парком или сквером. Что касается Бульвара искусств - он находится в перечне охраняемых зеленых зон (в частности он упомянут в принятой позавчера не сессии Программе сохранения зеленых насаждений) и обслуживается Горзелентрестом.

----------


## casel

> А что мне стоило выдержать то давление (и даже угрозы) которое на меня оказывалось, чтобы я этого не делал, я даже не буду рассказывать. Но апрель-май этого года - были не лучшими днями в моей жизни.


 Так расскажи же, ты же честный парень, тебе бояться нечего, расскажи кто конкретно тебе угрожал и давил на тебя. Мы же хотим знать кто эти бармалеи которые хотят уничтожить все скверы города.

----------


## Олег.Л

Александр Д.
-----------
Очень тихий протест в виде тренировок и пробежек -это глупо.
Собрать и объединить всех велосипедистов ,бегунов и роллеров,которые кровно заинтересованны в наличие ТЗ и перекрыть скажем вместе со спортинвертарем проспект Шевченко-это будет реально мужской поступок с вытекающими,на который не обратить внимания будет невозможно.Тем более ,люди занимающиеся спортом имеют всегда больший потенциал и энергетику,нежели обычные протестующие обыватели.
===
По Алексею Гончаренко-- а я вот допускаю вероятность изменения точки зрения ,тем более в этом возрасте и наличия несколько других жизненных приоритетов.Есть же в горсовете нормальные люди,хоть их  и немного.
Вот если сюда гурвиц или кучук отпишут......это будет нечто....но этого не будет никогда -))

----------


## Destin

> Учтите, что депутат не может голосовать как ему хочется. Существует фракционная дисциплина. Перед сессией проводится собрание фракции и решается как будут все голосовать.


 Так то оно так, только вот о чем говорят факты:

См. пост #3478, скан открытого поименного голосования на VII сессии Одесского городского совета V созыва 4 июля 2007г по вопросу застройки береговых склонов от спуска в районе ул.Вице-Адмирала Азарова до парка им. Т.Г.Шевченко:

депутаты Матковский В.Д. (фракция "Партия регионов"); Селянин Г.В.(фракция "БЮТ"); Тарабрин О.А.(фракция "БЮТ"); Казарновский А.Л. (фракция "Блок Э.Гурвица "Наша Одесса") нашли возможность проголосовать "против" (склоны не застраивать), вопреки госованию своих фракций, которые почти единогласно проголосовали "за" (склоны застраивать).

Значит дело в другом? Корпоративные или личные интересы?

----------


## ПВВ

Алексей, а на мой вопрос Вы не ответите?

----------


## Destin

> Алексей, а на мой вопрос Вы не ответите?


 А он, как политик, отвечает только на удобные для себя вопросы :smileflag:

----------


## Александр Д

> См. пост #3478, скан открытого поименного голосования на VII сессии Одесского городского совета V созыва 4 июля 2007г по вопросу застройки береговых склонов


 Начнём с того, что все голосования ОГС поимённые, согласно регламента.

Это скан листовки партии Витренко, а не официальный документ горсовета. Голосований "за" или "против" застройки склонов не бывает.

Обычно это голосование по выделению участка юр-лицу для разработки проекта градобоснования. Юрлицо называется названием фирмы и даётся адрес, например, Французский Бульвар, 111.

Таких голосований за сессию сотни, т.к. город миллионик. Депутат часто толком и не знает за что он голосует, а смотрит на руководителя фракции, который подсказывает всей фракции. Вникнтуь в каждый из этих сотен вопросов не под силу никому, это коллективный труд.

Это обычная практика парламентов во всём мире. Поэтому и существуют на Западе официальные фирмы-лоббисты, которые привлекают внимание депутатов к какому-либо голосованию, публикуют в печати, объясняют, встречаются, делают пожертвования партии, и т.п.

Писатели и музыканты Одессы создали мировой брэнд. Все эти Катаевы, Ильфы и Петровы, Паустовские, Утёсовы и т.п. писали, пели, и дописались, и допелись, что мировым брэндом стала не только Одесса, но и Аркадия, Большой Фонтан, Ланжерон.

Как подсчитали учёные, в мире почти полмиллиарда человек говорит на русском языке. И все эти люди знают эти брэнды. Решения о строительстве принимается не в Одессе, а в различных частях Евразии. В Греции, В Москве, в Казахстане.

Деньги в это вовлечены немерянные. Они не хотят строить в Кацапетовке, а только в самом крутом месте, в Ланжероне, в Аркадии, и т.п. Эти деньги продавят всех и вся. Через Киев, через область, через город.

Ожидать, что один депутат или даже один мэр могут этому противостоять, это как, ну я не знаю, как ожидать, что один Александр Матросов смог бы остановить 6-ю панцерн армию.

Политик, любой политик, зависит от промышленно-финансовых кругов, от пожертвований партии. Вы не напечатаете сегодня без денег ни одной листовки, ни одного плакта. Все типографии платные. Вся реклама на ТВ платная. Это всё уже частные фирмы, где без денег никто не будет говоить ни одной минуты.

----------


## Psmith

Александр Д! Приятно видеть здесь на форуме РЕАЛЬНО мыслящего, вернее, реально ВЫСКАЗЫВАЮЩЕГОСЯ человека. Вы пишете: "Деньги в это вовлечены немерянные. Они не хотят строить в Кацапетовке, а только в самом крутом месте, в Ланжероне, в Аркадии, и т.п. Эти деньги продавят всех и вся. Через Киев, через область, через город". Согласен абсолютно. Это реальность. И бороться надо с ЗЛОУПОТРЕБЛЕНИЯМИ, а не против застройки. Застройка будет все равно, и любой следующий мэр продолжит дело Боделана и Гурвица. 
P.S. А Ваша оригинальная идея о массовых выходах на ТЗ мне нравится! Правда, она не помогает СНЯТЬ Гурвица. Поэтому Вы здесь и не находите поддержки. А я Вас поддерживаю целиком и полностью.

----------


## Kozachello

> ....Вот если сюда гурвиц или кучук отпишут......это будет нечто....но этого не будет никогда -))


  Если *это* произойдёт - форум просто перестанет быть одесским... ИМХО.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- НЕ обижайтесь, - Вас ВСЕГДА будут отождествлять с той политической силой, членом котор. являетесь, ИМХО, и не только здесь. А любить родных, - просто необходимо КАЖДОМУ  :smileflag: 



> .. Акт комиссии, которую я возглавлял доказывает, что это - в прошлом..


  - Очень хочется ВЕРИТЬ, что Вы умеете становиться "над ситуацией"..



> ..о брусчатке я выложу документы, показывающие чего я добился в этом вопросе и тем самым, я надеюсь, отвечу на заднный там Вами вопрос.


  - С удовольтвием ознакомлюсь, поймите, очень печально терять-видеть исчезающие "кусочки мозАики"  той Одессы, котор. была воспета столькими Талантами в своих произведениях.. - ИМХО, для каждого Город свой - особенный, даже если не писатель и не музыкант, не художник 



> ..Единственная причина, по которой я вышел на этот форум является уважение к тем людям, которые обсуждают эти вопросы.


  - Оч. надеюсь и ОГРОМНОЕ Вам спасибо за смелость и, ИМХО, НЕравнодушие к городу. А за инфу в выложен.  док.-тах

----------


## JN

> Это скан листовки партии Витренко, а не официальный документ горсовета.


 Т.е. уважаемый, Вы хотите сказать, что это неправда?!!!
Слава богу, для того, чтоб здесь манипулировали ТОЛЬКО политики, существует масса относительно независимых изданий. Попробуйте обратиться хотя бы к газетам, которые умудрились опубликовать результаты этого голосования. Успокойтесь(!) - это реальное голосование, а не листовка.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Любимая Бабушка, не нападайте..и не будем "атаковать", как это мы обычно делаем на форумах по отношению друг к другу.


  - Может Вы и правы, но, ИМХО, ЗДЕСЬ "тренироваться" - быть более осведомленным о проблемах горожан и одерживать победу в полемике(с коллегами-депутатами) ТАМ  :smileflag: 



> .. депутат мужественно вышел на контакт в жёсткий мир форума заслуживает уважения..сделал, пусть небольшие, но реальные и трудные шаги по защите ТЗ.


  - Солидарна с Вами. 



> если она будет проходить через живописные парки вдоль всего побережья, то мне бы это подошло


  - И мне тоже  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

> депутаты Матковский В.Д. (фракция "Партия регионов"); Селянин Г.В.(фракция "БЮТ"); Тарабрин О.А.(фракция "БЮТ"); Казарновский А.Л. (фракция "Блок Э.Гурвица "Наша Одесса") н*ашли возможность проголосовать "против" (склоны не застраивать), вопреки госованию своих фракций, которые почти единогласно проголосовали "за"* (склоны застраивать).


 Извини, может канеш я в политике ничего и не понимаю, но....если бы все проголосовали ЗА выглядело бы как-то совсем глупо 

Не путай возможные попытки проявления совести с привнесением банального разнообразия в результат голосования

----------


## Psmith

Всего четыре депутата против застройки склонов?!!!!!  Там их двадцать, кажется. Но все равно мало! 76 - за! Дружно. Одесситы тоже в такой пропорции делятся? Ежели так, то совсем грустно....

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Это скан листовки партии Витренко, а не официальный документ горсовета. Голосовнаний "за" или "против" застройки склонов не бывает


  - Пришлось "нарыть" для разнообразия



> А вот, полюбуйтесь итогами поименного голосования наших депутатиков по данному вопросу. Надо знать своих героев!
> http://www.nego.com.ua/pravoedelo/article07/gorod/24_3.shtml

----------


## JN

> Всего четыре депутата против застройки склонов?!!!!!  Там их двадцать, кажется.


 Там из сто двадцать!!!
Gindger, Вы полагаете, что если бы все депутаты проголосовали как один, то это было бы смешно???!!! Ну-ну! Впрочем вам виднее - вам жить, и думайте в чем.

----------


## JN

> Если *это* произойдёт - форум просто перестанет быть одесским... ИМХО.


 Это точно! И непонятно, чьим он станет тогда!

Любимая бабушка, депутат, конечно, вышел, но тут-же зашел.

----------


## Jorjic

> Александр Д! Приятно видеть здесь на форуме РЕАЛЬНО мыслящего, вернее, реально ВЫСКАЗЫВАЮЩЕГОСЯ человека. Вы пишете: "Деньги в это вовлечены немерянные. Они не хотят строить в Кацапетовке, а только в самом крутом месте, в Ланжероне, в Аркадии, и т.п. Эти деньги продавят всех и вся. Через Киев, через область, через город". Согласен абсолютно. Это реальность. И бороться надо с ЗЛОУПОТРЕБЛЕНИЯМИ, а не против застройки. Застройка будет все равно, и любой следующий мэр продолжит дело Боделана и Гурвица. 
> P.S. А Ваша оригинальная идея о массовых выходах на ТЗ мне нравится! Правда, она не помогает СНЯТЬ Гурвица. Поэтому Вы здесь и не находите поддержки. А я Вас поддерживаю целиком и полностью.


 Не кажется ли Вам, что Ваш пост несколько противоречивый. Призыв бороться с злоупотреблениями, а не с застройкой склонов - как-то не вяжется это. Ведь застройка склонов и есть злоупотребление в чистом виде. 
Злоупотребления, как и вообще преступность, будут всегда - это очевидно. Просто надо стараться минимизировать их последствия.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ожидать, что один депутат или даже один мэр могут этому противостоять, это как, ну я не знаю, как ожидать, что один Александр Матросов смог бы остановить 6-ю панцерн армию.


 Абстрагируясь от имени и факта, тем не менее такие люди (подвижники, отнюдь не реалисты и не прагматики) были и есть. И как бы ни хотелось для собственного успокоения от них отвернуться, они во многом определяют время. И если ты хочешь "служить народу", а не сшибать бабки, то рассуждения типа "а что я могу один?" или "все равно они победят, так зачем плевать против ветра" неправомерны и неприличны. А найти оправдание своему, мягко скажем, непротивлению всегда очень легко. Так устроена человеческая психика, всегда подсовывает очень веские оправдания.

----------


## Безам

http://www.zn.ua/1000/1050/64332/


*Особую опасность представляет экспериментальное строительст*во многоэтажного здания с паркингом прямо на городском пляже, с самовольным захватом береговых склонов и засыпкой морского дна. Указанный объект расположен в исторической части города по адресу Французский бульвар, 60/1.*

*Территория застройки 24-этаж*ного комплекса с апартаментами и паркингом на сотни машиномест находится в оползневой зоне, этаж*ность превышает допустимую норму на четыре этажа (согласно ГСН В.1.1-12: 2006 «Строительство в сейсмических районах Украины»).*

*В новом Генеральном плане Одессы, работа над которым сейчас завершается, о парке «Юбилейный» нет ни единого слова, а гостиницы с паркингами на пляжах нанесены завуалированно — в виде так называемых центров общественного обслуживания. Непосвященные одесситы ошибочно полагают, что это пункты проката пляжного инвентаря, киоски по продаже мороженого и прохладительных напитков. Нет!*

----------


## Jorjic

> В новом Генеральном плане Одессы, работа над которым сейчас завершается, о парке «Юбилейный» нет ни единого слова, а гостиницы с паркингами на пляжах нанесены завуалированно — в виде так называемых центров общественного обслуживания. Непосвященные одесситы ошибочно полагают, что это пункты проката пляжного инвентаря, киоски по продаже мороженого и прохладительных напитков.


 На самом деле продолжается работа над завуалированием сути того, что будет делаться под прикрытием нового Генплана. А "непосвященным" одесситам это по-барабану. Спросите их, сколько раз они в этом году были на море.

----------


## Kozachello

> ... А "непосвященным" одесситам это по-барабану. Спросите их, сколько раз они в этом году были на море.


  Ну, допустим, если не ходить на море - ради чего тогда вообще жить... в Одессе?
Были, есть и будем, только вот атаку на склоны сложно отразить, когда нет должного финансирования, организации и, даже, лёгкого стрелкового ... умения, скажем.

----------


## Безам

> Были, есть и будем, только вот атаку на склоны сложно отразить, когда нет должного финансирования, организации и, даже, лёгкого стрелкового ... умения, скажем.


 Властьимущие этим и пользуются. Вот и думай: так в чем сила - в деньгах или правде?

----------


## Psmith

Территориальная громада имеет полное право влиять на принятие решений избранным мэром. Но пока не может. "Предводители" озабочены только "приводом" в мэрское кресло антигурвица. Все силы брошены на это. А тема склонов, тарифов, реконструкции и т.д - всего лишь инструмент по свержению Гурвица.

----------


## Безам

> Территориальная громада имеет полное право влиять на принятие решений избранным мэром. Но пока не может. "Предводители" озабочены только "приводом" в мэрское кресло антигурвица. Все силы брошены на это. А тема склонов, тарифов, реконструкции и т.д - всего лишь инструмент по свержению Гурвица.


 Предводители - скорее всего. А вот народу простому НАБРЫДЛО. И имеет право на несогласие и недовольство.

----------


## Jorjic

> Предводители - скорее всего. А вот народу простому НАБРЫДЛО. И имеет право на несогласие и недовольство.


 Право имеет, но не может. Прямо как в известном анекдоте.
А насчет правды и денег - вопрос извечный. Христа распяли деньги, но христианство выжило и живет до сих пор.

----------


## Безам

> Право имеет, но не может. Прямо как в известном анекдоте.
> А насчет правды и денег - вопрос извечный. Христа распяли деньги, но христианство выжило и живет до сих пор.


 Не пугайте меня! То есть гурвицизм извечен? Хотя да,этот народ живучий. И слава Богу, что есть в нем достойные представители.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не пугайте меня! То есть гурвицизм извечен? Хотя да,этот народ живучий. И слава Богу, что есть в нем достойные представители.


 Неожиданный поворот. Действительно, никто не знает "как наше слово отзовется". 
В чем-то Вы правы, если отвечься от национальных мотивов или признать, что Гурвиц, Боделан и те, кто придет за ними одной крови.

----------


## JN

> ... признать, что Гурвиц, Боделан и те, кто придет за ними одной крови.


 Вот! Это ключевой момент! Они, действительно, одной крови. И надо уже эту кровушку менять.

----------


## Jorjic

> И надо уже эту кровушку менять.


 На что? На сыворотку, на плазму? Извините, это шутка, но сквозь слезы.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Если таких статей да по-больше..



> В соответствии с выводами Украинского НИИ проектирования городов «Гипроград», возведение гостиницы возможно лишь при условии доведения площади земельного участка до нормативных параметров — 0,92 гектара. У застройщика отсутствуют правоустанавливающие документы на использование земельного участка площадью 0,6 га, что исключает возможность согласования проекта строительства.


  - Оч. любопытн. "деталь"..



> Информация о существовании парка «Юбилейный» подтверждается Генеральным планом Одессы, принятым в 1989 году и обязательным к выполнению до утверждения нового Генерального плана города, который был отвергнут


   - 


> ..власть утверждает, что такого парка не существует! В результате инвентаризации..парк «Юбилейный» — береговые озелененные склоны вдоль побережья от парка им. Т.Г.Шевченко до 16 ст. Б.Фонтана — бесследно исчез!
> ..361 гектар..почти половину от общей площади городских парков и скверов (с. 117 т.4 Генерального плана города 1989 г.).


  - Прошу прощения, немного сократила, ИМХО, - суть темы.



> Это единственный парк в Одессе, который фактически является не только рекреационной, но и оздоровительной территорией и может претендовать на статус природного заповедного фонда. Без этого парка теряют свою привлекательность и набережная вдоль моря в виде «трассы здоровья», и знаменитые одесские санатории.


  - Даже ЭТО не останавливает, ИМХО, - в некоторых местах смогли бы на природном заповедном фонде "сделать деньги", разумеется, предварительно вложив, может не так быстро, зато - постоянно, глядишь и городу чего-нибудь оставалось..

----------


## Reanimator72

> Если *это* произойдёт - форум просто перестанет быть одесским... ИМХО.


 А вам то что до этого?*Вы ж из новороссии...

----------


## Kozachello

> А вам то что до этого?*Вы ж из новороссии...


  С Одессы, Херсона и Николаева Новороссия начиналась и, по сути, состояла(сь)!

----------


## Moisey17

Пока мы тут цитируем докменты, исполком объявляет о земельных торгах. Выставляются два участка в районе монастырского пляжа (Дача Ковалевского) и один на Французском бульваре. Так, что команда ЭИГ "плювать" хотела и на горожан, и на законы.
Ах, я совсем забыл! Тут нам рассказали, что одесские "бренды" Олеша, Бабель, Багрицкий, Паустовский, Ильф, Петров, Катаев и Ахматова понуждают власть застраивать все, что на глаза попадет. Вот, только как обойтись с желанием Исаака Бабеля: он писал в письме Илье Эренбургу, что его знакомая сняла на Ближних Мельницах дом, окруженный густым садом. И что ему очень хочется туда уехать и писать. Впрочем, о чем это я? Тут такие продвинутые ребята! Они даже готовы на месте дома, где родился тот же Бабель "небоскреб" навалять. И прикрепить доску: на этом месте когда-то стоял дом Бабеля.... Настоящие одесситы!?

----------


## Fx

Что тут сказать, обидно за Одессу. С одной стороны надо строиться, но не пойму, кроме склонов разве больше негде. С каждой властью одно и то же, продают, застраивают, берут кредиты. Такое ощущение, что мы постоянно живем в долгах, перед кредиторами. А наши же избранники нас же и душат, начиная с оплаты за коммунальные услуги и заканчивая теме же эвакуаторами. Все должно быть в меру, а не как обычно, "в крайность".
Все продлится до момента, когда баланс в горсовете начнет увеличиваться в сторону (противников) нынешней власти. Ведь все мы понимаем сегодня, что вопросы решаются только фин. возможностями. Но и это может не всегда работать. Главное это координация и создание "институтов (партий, общ. организаций)"...

----------


## Безам

Очередной земельный аукцион состоится в г. Одессе 14 ноября 2008 года 
В г. Одессе состоится земельный аукцион по продаже земельных участков несельскохозяйственного назначения под застройку. На продажу выставляется 16 лотов

Тут перечислены все земельные участки: 
http://www.odessa.ua/news/17220/

----------


## sonatana

какое некоторые из этих лотов имеют отношение к застройке склонов, например Овидиопольская дорога и Ленинградское шоссе?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

"Прогресс-Строй" - единственная компания, которая ведет строительство жилых домов на Гагаринском плато[/QUOTE]    
 - Взято из :http://www.progress-stroy.com.ua/?o=40 

 - А это в каком месте побережья ? - http://www.progress-estate.com.ua/object/Arcadia 



> -элитный комплекс апартаментов на Французском бульваре, 60


  - Вместо санатор., над Фр.Бульв.-60\1 ? 



> Компания "Прогресс-строй" строит новую историю этого места . именно здесь находится первый в Одессе дворец со времен графа Воронцова . "Аркадийский Дворец".

----------


## Безам

> какое некоторые из этих лотов имеют отношение к застройке склонов, например Овидиопольская дорога и Ленинградское шоссе?


 А что мало того, что к рекреационной зоне имеют отношения из этого списка Французский бульвар, 60 (район санатория "Россия"), ул. Дача Ковалевского (район пляжа монастыря)? Куда еще больше!!!!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> А что мало того, что к рекреационной зоне имеют отношения  Французский бульвар, 60 (район санатория "Россия"), ул. Дача Ковалевского (район пляжа монастыря)? Куда еще больше!!!!


  - ИМХО, "рекреация" ДЛЯ..(цензур. выражен. НЕ хватает), а остальным

----------


## Безам

"Прогресс-Строй" прогрессирует 

http://100m2.com.ua/news/5547.html

----------


## Безам

Ходят слухи, что турки будут застраивать прибрежную зону 

http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/35032/

----------


## swenslim

в ближайшие 3-5 лет уже ничего не будут застраивать, компаниям бы достроить то что есть и не разориться.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это, кстати, единственная надежда на то, что Миханики не начинают работы этой осенью.

----------


## Psmith

А где конкретно Миханики собираются строить? От ланжерона - и.... ? Это там, где на Генплане улица Проектируемая? Или я что-то попутал?

----------


## Destin

миханикам отведено около 20 га земли от Канатной дороги и до Глечика...

http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/

----------


## Kozachello

> миханикам отведено около 20 га земли от Канатной дороги и до Глечика...
> 
> http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/


  Честно сказать, впечатление, что *этого не будет*...
Не потому, что *мы* (одесситы) не хотим: наше мнение властям ныне "до звезды"... 
Да и вид побережья с рейда, у Одессы, действительно не очень выигрышный, но ведь существует, дамы и господа, "справка Старкова" и другие, не менее научные реальные документы, которые *строго* указывают: строить массивные конструкции ближе 200 метров от кромки берега *нельзя* - это чревато обвалами и обрушениями слоистых террасообразных грунтов (глинозём/ракушняк) побережья...
Естественно, это уже поняли некоторые владельцы квартир в "эхлитных" домах в Аркадии и в пер. Дунаева, но а как остальные?
Неужто *должно* случиться *нечто страшное*, чтобы остановить гор. чиновников в их *безудержной* жажде _неправедной наживы_?!?

----------


## Destin

> ...Неужто *должно* случиться *нечто страшное*, чтобы остановить гор. чиновников в их *безудержной* жажде _неправедной наживы_?!?


 Думаешь это их остановит? Думаешь кто-нибудь из чиновников ответит в случае какого то ЧП??

----------


## Kozachello

> Думаешь это их остановит? Думаешь кто-нибудь из чиновников ответит в случае какого то ЧП??


  Не ответит - так сбежит... Хотя с их наглостью...
Так что ж тогда остаётся: "мочить в сортирах" (с)?!?
Ради этого ст*о*ит пойти в охрану ЭИГ...

----------


## Psmith

Мне больше всего понравилось вот это: "Фирма "Миханики Украина" выступила с оригинальным решением этой проблемы. Был представлен на суд общественности города новый интересный проект - дорога по верхней части склона.Она может пройти от района Аркадии на уровне проспекта Шевченко до ул. Успенской (район парка Шевченко) или даже до Таможенной площади." Дорога по верхней (!) части склона...

----------


## Безам

В городе Дни Стамбула. Более того придумали еще и Дни  Муглы в Украине. Наехали турки-чиновники. Было сказано, что они хотят, чуть ли не настоятельно, переименовать Трассу здоровья в Стамбульскую набережную. Последнее слово за одесскими властями. ТАкже было слегка удивительно, что заместитель начальника управления международных отношений прекрасно владеет турецким языком. Шпионы в городе :smileflag: ))) В общем, турки снова готовят захват Одессы  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Kozachello

> .... было слегка удивительно, что заместитель начальника управления международных отношений прекрасно владеет турецким языком. Шпионы в городе))) В общем, *турки снова готовят захват Одессы* ))


  На этот раз, видимо, _без явных человеческих жертв_, но с *большей* эффективностью...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> В городе Дни Стамбула...переименовать Трассу здоровья в Стамбульскую набережную. Последнее слово за одесскими властями..


  - ИМХО высказала в теме о переименов. ТЗ



> ..турки снова готовят захват Одессы ))


  - Обычно "хватают", что ПЛОХО лежит или хозяева сами предлагают.., а вот ЧЕМ пожертвует город за.. "тюльпаны и т.д." ? ИМХО все скоро узнаем

----------


## Psmith

А почему это последнее слово должно быть за одесскими властями?!!!!! Не много ли эти "власти" на себя берут? Хотя бы для проформы у нас бы спросили. Нет, надо срочно что-то делать. И дело не в том - Стамбульская или Греческая. Дело в том, что до одесситов должно дойти наконец: нас всех давно имеют ввиду. Власть надо заставить нас уважать.

----------


## Безам

> Власть надо заставить нас уважать.


 А как??? Их что-то прошибет?

----------


## Jorjic

> А почему это последнее слово должно быть за одесскими властями?!!!!! Не много ли эти "власти" на себя берут? Хотя бы для проформы у нас бы спросили. Нет, надо срочно что-то делать. И дело не в том - Стамбульская или Греческая. Дело в том, что до одесситов должно дойти наконец: нас всех давно имеют ввиду. Власть надо заставить нас уважать.


 Последнее слово должно быть за ними по определению - мы их выбрали и делегировали им право управления (наняли управдомами). Но тут есть маленький нюанс - им нельзя нарушать законы и манипулировать ими (и нами тоже). А вот этого как раз и происходит. 
Теоретически надо дотерпеть до выборов и с треском их выбросить. Беда в том, что даже без особого админресурса они на следующих выборах победят. Даже я, дилетант, знаю, как это сделать. А на них работают профессионалы.
ЗЫ. Нас "имели в виду" уже много-много лет. На несколько лет "мы" подняли голову и попытались что-то вякнуть, но нам быстро объяснили, что это не наше дело, что враг не наверху, а рядом.

----------


## JN

> Территориальная громада имеет полное право влиять на принятие решений избранным мэром. Но пока не может. "Предводители" озабочены только "приводом" в мэрское кресло антигурвица. Все силы брошены на это. А тема склонов, тарифов, реконструкции и т.д - всего лишь инструмент по свержению Гурвица.


  Полной и окончательной правды, к сожалению не бывает, и максимализм так же отдаляет от истины, как и полное благодушие. Ни минуты не сомневаясь в том, что "предводители" от политики озабочены только тем, чтоб прийти к власти, хочу Вам возразить. Это ведь не они годами ведут борьбу за склоны, просто они пользуются сложившейся ситуацией для самоПиаРа. А те, кто борятся, так им пофиг гурвиц-негурвиц... И тут у каждого свой выбор: одни, зная, что будет и пена(примазавшиеся), и грязью обольют, и пр., тем не менее, вопреки свему упираются, а другие, находят всевозможные оправдания, в том числе и политического характера. Выбор всегда есть.

----------


## JN

> Это, кстати, единственная надежда на то, что Миханики не начинают работы этой осенью.


 Ну Вы хватили! Осенью начинать поздновато. Впрочем, с них станется.

----------


## Psmith

В Генплане весь центр заштрихован. Судя по условным обозначениям - вся историческая часть города попадает под "выборочную реконструкцию". То есть точечная застройка неизбежна. Попытка протестовать провалится: есть железный аргумент - "дом завалился, не оставлять же руины?". И на этапе утверждения Генплана ничего не получится изменить. Программа реконструкции кварталов - тоже не сработает, часть домов является памятниками. Так что новые "Европы" гарантированно появятся. Разве что народу в котловане залечь - и не вылезать, пока не будет утвержден  новый проект, соответствующий стилю  духу старого центра. ИМХО, нереально.

----------


## anjelika

Одесса вперёд!!!

----------


## anjelika

> Ну Вы хватили! Осенью начинать поздновато. Впрочем, с них станется.


 Да,это точно. :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Мы не одиноки. Вот, наткнулся на статью петербуржца, местами она весьма созвучна этой теме...



> Наступление на петербургскую традицию в последние годы ведется с особым упорством. Нагляднее всего это отражается на архитектурном облике. Напротив собора Владимирской иконы Божией Матери поставлена исполненная в московско-вавилонском стиле и придавившая дом Дельвига аляповатая тумба с венцом ротонды на крыше (ныне она уже официально признана архитектурной неудачей). Улица Декабристов изуродована стройкой второй сцены Мариинского театра. Снесен квартал на углу Невского и Восстания. Снесены Невские бани на Марата… Возможно, не стоит сокрушаться конкретно по поводу сноса Невских бань — они были серыми, незаметными и определенно не вписывались в каменную симфонию местности. Сокрушаться стоит по поводу перспективы — то, что здесь возведут, наверняка и даже обязательно будет наглее, выше, глянцевее притершихся за полтора-два столетия друг к другу зданий. Будет подавлять и уродовать, будет злокачественно нарастать.
>    Больше всего допекает в этой истребительно-строительной истории то, что в ней нет никакого пафоса борьбы, никакого величественного злого умысла, противостояние которому можно было бы считать за честь. Все глупейшим образом сводится к мелкому болезненному желанию обогащения.


 http://www.profile.ru/items/?item=27087

----------


## Destin

> Это, кстати, единственная надежда на то, что Миханики не начинают работы этой осенью.


 есть еще надежда: http://odessa.mycityua.com/city/2008/10/14/104236.html

----------


## Безам

> есть еще надежда: http://odessa.mycityua.com/city/2008/10/14/104236.html


 К сожалению, есть непробиваемые... 

http://www.etag.com.ua/news/42092.html

http://100m2.com.ua/news/5713.html

----------


## Безам

*Моментально в море?*

Ученые озабочены состоянием одесских склонов. А власти, как обычно, нет. Именно такой вывод напрашивался на Международной конференции «Природные и природно-техногенные риски береговой зоны морей», что состоялась в Одессе на минувшей неделе.



http://www.moryakukrainy.com.ua/content/e10/e1751/e2219/e2256/e2257/content1/index_rus.html

----------


## JN

Сотрите, какую ссылку я зацепил не сайте ЭКО:

http://ihavexx.livejournal.com/121709.html

----------


## Kozachello

Сегодня прошёлся по ТЗ от Кирпичного п-ка до Аркадии...
С одной стороны - красота, за всё время прогулки до "России" обогнал один "Соболь", с другой...
Судя по "намыву" песка на пляжи, к рейдерскому захвату с последующей застройкой активно готовят "правый" Дельфин и пару пляжей за ним а также - три пляжа левее "рондинской" стройки...
Спуск с "России" укрепили (возможно, и сваями тоже) бетонными плитами, что уменьшило угол подъёма на 5-10 град. и по нему туда-сюда бодренько шуруют "Камазы" и большие бетономешалки...
Сан. "Украина" как бы "умер" - идёт большая стройка параллельно Ф.Б., но людей вообще не видно. По той же стороне старую плитку полностью подорвали и оставили пескосмесь...
Вот такая красота...

----------


## Psmith

JN! Вот-вот, порой даже самый ленивый народ способен на сопротивление. Но, согласитесь, уличная война - это страшно.  такие мероприятия часто ввязываются чрезмерно агрессивные люди, последствия могут быть непредсказуемыми.

----------


## Jorjic

> Сотрите, какую ссылку я зацепил не сайте ЭКО:


 Приятно, хотя и жутковато, читать, что такое еще (или уже?) есть. И все-таки вначале была организация (не знаю, кто они, но сильная организация), а уж за ними подтянулись жители. Иначе и быть не может при наличии такой мощной злой воли. 
Маленькая модель "внутренней" гражданской войны. Государство просто стоит якобы в стороне и смотрит, что получится.

----------


## -Ariadna-

JN, это ведь Киев! А у нас, как тут многие пишут "свои ценности" о которых любят поговорить, но на защиту, которых встать слабо. Это ведь не против НАТО бороться, а против реальных людей - хозяев нашей местечковой жизни.

----------


## JN

Согласен, Жоржик, жутковато, но все чаще прихожу к вІводу, что иначе не получится. Посмотрите, как "строиться" социалист Рондин, вопреки всем протестам, и жителей и прокурорских. Нахально, внахрап. Как віселяет людей регионал Климов - руки -ноги выкрутить, и на помойку.
Вчера показывали по телевизору репортаж о том, как ночью огораживали дом с живыми людьми, возле "Черного моря". И они сопротивлялись - несколько женщин, и к ним применили силу никакие не милиционеры - люди нанятые застройщиками - кровища. Так что, не сопротивляться? Одесситы и так уже жиже кровью, чем киевляне и западенцы - факт!
Думаю, что сегодняшнее поведение наших властей заставит выбрать из двух зол( :smileflag: ): победить или (не умереть)исчезнуть, как люди, стать быдлом. На войне, как на войне(С).

----------


## Сан Саныч

Скоро у Рондина сосед по застройке появится. В ноябре аукцион по продаже участков у санатория Россия. Балинов сегодня в программе правильно вопрос поставил, что это за стартовая цена сотки в Аркадии - 28 тысяч долларов. А на даче Ковалевского вообще оборзели выставили участки по 9,5 тысяч долларов за сотку. И потом Гурвиц будет гордо рассказывать - мы землю с аукционов продаем.

----------


## Viktoz

> что это за стартовая цена сотки в Аркадии - 28 тысяч долларов. А на даче Ковалевского вообще оборзели выставили участки по 9,5 тысяч долларов за сотку.


 Ну так для своих же продают, вот и цена как для себя любимого. 
Попробуй подай заявку на участие в торгах, даже разговаривать не станут - просто пошлют. Аукционы у нас только для виду делают, а их исход уже заранее оговорен.

----------


## Безам

> Ну так для своих же продают, вот и цена как для себя любимого. 
> Попробуй подай заявку на участие в торгах, даже разговаривать не станут - просто пошлют. Аукционы у нас только для виду делают, а их исход уже заранее оговорен.


 Об этом же депутат и журналист Балинов хорошо говорил по ТВ. Схема очевидна.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну так для своих же продают, вот и цена как для себя любимого. 
> Попробуй подай заявку на участие в торгах, даже разговаривать не станут - просто пошлют. Аукционы у нас только для виду делают, а их исход уже заранее оговорен.


 Фуй, как вы нехорошо думаете о людях. А вдруг они честные?

----------


## seredag

http://www.odessa.ua/news/17341/
 Оказывается у нас в городе проходит *проверка по выявлению объектов самовольного строительства вдоль побережья* 
Распоряжение городского головы о принятии дополнительных мер по борьбе с самовольным строительством на побережье города. 
А это как вам нравится : 
" ...Юридическому департаменту провести комплексный анализ правоустанавливающих документов на дома и сооружения, расположенные вдоль побережья города, и условия использования земельных участков, на которых они расположены. В случае выявления объектов самовольного строительства вдоль побережья города, инициировать исковое производство для возобновления прав территориальной громады города. "  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

И продать, продать, за денежки...

----------


## Viktoz

> [url]
> " ...Юридическому департаменту провести комплексный анализ правоустанавливающих документов на дома и сооружения, расположенные вдоль побережья города, и условия использования земельных участков, на которых они расположены. В случае выявления объектов самовольного строительства вдоль побережья города, инициировать исковое производство для возобновления прав территориальной громады города. "


  . Хотелось бы верить что  именно так оно и будет.
 Но  жизнь как всегда показывает обратное, и подобного рода комиссии  только подтвердят что все законно и правильно, что бы ни у кого не возникало больше никаких претензий.
Хотя если внимательно почитать: http://www.stroyrec.com.ua/gost.php?id_category=3&page=7 и тут: http://www.stroyrec.com.ua/gost.php?id_category=30&page=7 то получается что почти все стройки в прибрежной зоне,  парках, центре города, и т.д. незаконны, и не соответствуют вышесказанным нормам.

----------


## Kozachello

> ".... В случае выявления объектов самовольного строительства вдоль побережья города, инициировать исковое производство для возобновления прав территориальной громады города. "


  Интересное кино: с чего начнут *"выявлять"* - со спуска Азарова, Дельфина, р-на Чкаловского пляжа (включая огороженную "избушку а-ля "Колыба" на 9 Б.Ф.), спуска "России" или снесут-таки пару бомжовых картонных домиков в Кирпичном пер-ке???

----------


## Олег.Л

Уже выявляют Некто гражданин Кивалов "забрал" себе 176 причал (от забыл какого учебного заведения)на собачьем пляже возле яхт-клуба.
Подробности сделки с ректором умалчиваю в целях политкорректности.Информация честная, со слов работников причала.Они все расстроены донельзя.....
Вполне можно было -бы предать  в СМИ огласке это действо.....

----------


## Destin

А где же "Юбилейный" или "парк на приморских склонах от Ланжерона и до Аркадии", как его теперь называют некоторые депутаты?

http://www.odessa.ua/news/14833

----------


## Psmith

А на территории "Юбилейного" ничего инвентаризировать не будут, объявят лесом или территорией, преимущественно заросшей кустарником. И это было бы очень даже здорово, но, видимо, все еще хуже - власти считают "Юбилейный " пустырем. Вот вы мне скажите, КАК так получается, что не получается добиться внятного ответа от мэра? Вопросы задаются, ответов нет. А запрос какой-нибудь депутаты могут сделать? Как оно сегодня все обстоит с Юбилейным? Вроде как в бумагах раньше был, а теперь нету? А сколько времени уже нету? И главное - КТО из чиновников компетентен ( по должности) ответить на эти вопросы?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> http://www.odessa.ua/news/17341/
>   " ...Юридическому департаменту.. В случае выявления объектов самовольного строительства вдоль побережья города, инициировать исковое производство для возобновления прав территориальной громады города. "


  - А в случае выявления разрешительн. док.-тов, ВЫДАННЫХ с НАРУШЕНИЯМИ законов ,  например Водного Кодекса и т.д., виновных НЕ собираются искать и исправлять ситуацию по ВОЗВРАТУ громаде парка Юбилейный ? Видать ТАКОЙ задачи перед юротделом и НЕ ставили..Интересно, КТО может себе ПОЗВОЛИТЬ хапнуть "кусок" парка на Склонах под НЕзаконную застройку, да еще БЕЗ ведома горсовета ?

----------


## Dimash

Да пускай застраивают. Город у нас классный и надо застроить склоны. Народ как старые бабки. Негилисты. Фу. Лучше бы вместо тупых протестов выдвигали какие-то соображения, потому-что склоны по-любому застроят, вопрос только как и кто.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да пускай застраивают. Город у нас классный и надо застроить склоны. Народ как старые бабки. Негилисты. Фу.


 Может быть, Вы имели в виду - негелисты или негулисты?

----------


## Kozachello

> Может быть, Вы имели в виду - негелисты или негулисты?


  Скорее "_нелегасты_" или _"ренегады"_ (гады из пгт Рени)...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> http://www.odessa.ua/news/17341/
>  Оказывается у нас в городе проходит *проверка по выявлению объектов самовольного строительства вдоль побережья* 
> Распоряжение городского головы о принятии дополнительных мер по борьбе с самовольным строительством на побережье города. 
> А это как вам нравится : 
> " ...Юридическому департаменту провести комплексный анализ правоустанавливающих документов на дома и сооружения, расположенные вдоль побережья города, и условия использования земельных участков, на которых они расположены. В случае выявления объектов самовольного строительства вдоль побережья города, инициировать исковое производство для возобновления прав территориальной громады города. "


 Хотят найти участки, проданные  в свое время Бодей и снять с хозяев еще денежек или, если получится ваще продать заново.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Сотрите, какую ссылку я зацепил не сайте ЭКО:
> 
> http://ihavexx.livejournal.com/121709.html


 Ребята в Киеве сделали то, что уже давно следовало бы сделать нам в Одессе. Это, помнится, признавал даже один депутат нашего не особенно совестливого горсовета, когда мы собирали подписи на ТЗ. помнишь?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да пускай застраивают. Город у нас классный и надо застроить склоны. Народ как старые бабки. Негилисты. Фу. Лучше бы вместо тупых протестов выдвигали какие-то соображения, потому-что склоны по-любому застроят, вопрос только как и кто.


 
Правильно! Склоны - застроить!
Парки сдать в аренду и тоже застроить!
Скверы не сдавать в аренду, но застроить!
В местах, где застраивать уже негде просто вырубить деревья - чтоб не маячили.
Когда все будет застроено - восхититься результатами проделанной работы. Вот это город получится!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Ребята в Киеве сделали то, что уже давно следовало бы сделать нам в Одессе. Это, помнится, признавал даже один депутат нашего не особенно совестливого горсовета, когда мы собирали подписи на ТЗ. помнишь?


 Еще как помню...

----------


## seredag

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12081141.html

В пятницу только читала, что некоторые пляжи будут укреплять щебенкой, а сегодня уже пишут - галькой. Наконец дошло до них, почему песок смывается  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> В пятницу только читала, что некоторые пляжи будут укреплять щебенкой, а сегодня уже пишут - галькой. Наконец дошло до них, почему песок смывается


 А еще лучше - надолбы поставить и цементом залить. На пару десятков лет хватит.

----------


## JN

> А еще лучше - надолбы поставить .


 Поставят, вокруг уже готовых новостроев. И не только надолбы, а еще м...ужиков в камуфляже, с рациями и кобелями.

----------


## Rabin

> Правильно! Склоны - застроить!
> Парки сдать в аренду и тоже застроить!
> Скверы не сдавать в аренду, но застроить!
> В местах, где застраивать уже негде просто вырубить деревья - чтоб не маячили.
> Когда все будет застроено - восхититься результатами проделанной работы. Вот это город получится!


 Тихон Петрович, не переживайте склоны уже лет 5 никто не тронет,кризис в ипотеке и недвижимости сделал склоны товаром другого качества -политическАго ,сейчас не будет политика который не запишет себе в актив пустынные не застроенные склоны ,во как мы "-...отстаиваем 
ваше право пользоваться тем что по праву принадлежит нам!!!"
даже парочку образцово=показательных демонтажей гденибудь на Слободке проведут и пригрозят что склонами тоже займутся...

----------


## Dimash

Застройка склонов не приведет к потере парков. Я бы даже имел смелость утверждать, что их качество улучшится. Ну да ладно. Я из этой ветки уйду, потому что в этих играх меня сожрут. Споры за склоны напоминают драку Оранжевых фанатов и Синих.  Хотя, следует признать, что вы более сдержанные чем фотолюбители в другой ветке, который уже меня сожрали ))).

Лично мне из-за того, что на эти склоны забили болт тупо даже на роликах негде кататься из-за ужасного состояния этих "склонов". 

Ps. 
Давайте поговорим более продуктивно. Как вы видете развитие Одессы как туристического города. Понятное дело, что пляжи надо облагораживать, только за какие деньги, у меня вот даже отопление еще не выключили. Я думаю после обустройства склонов - ранг города сильно измениться, как и качество пляжей и обслуги.

----------


## casel

> Лично мне из-за того, что на эти склоны забили болт тупо даже на роликах негде кататься из-за ужасного состояния этих "склонов".


 Ты просто кататься не умеешь еще, многие ездят и им нормально.



> Давайте поговорим более продуктивно. Как вы видете развитие Одессы как туристического города. Понятное дело, что пляжи надо облагораживать, только за какие деньги, у меня вот даже отопление еще не выключили.


 О чем с тобой конструктивно разговаривать если в голове у тебя каша? 




> Я думаю после обустройства склонов - ранг города сильно измениться, как и качество пляжей и обслуги.


 Индюк тоже думал...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Надо различать "обустройство" и застройку склонов.

Пока что в понимании городских властей "обустройство" = "застройка". До осознания того факта, что на склонах можно устроить отличный ландшафтный дендропарк они еще не доросли.

----------


## Psmith

А может, у городских властей, кроме монетарного, есть и другой интерес? Может, они тупо хотят сбросить заботы о ландшафте (причем везде) на застройщиков? Если парк -тем более муниципальный - за ним ухаживать надо, убирать и т.д. А тут двойной интерес - и бабки получили, и обезьян пересадили. Смотрите: воды нет - город ни при чем: Инфокс нам воду продает, света нет - виновато Облэнерго (а то. что в Горсвете напортачили - так кто ж про это вспомнит?) И так далее. "Поставщики услуг", застройщики - вот настоящие злодеи! А мэрия - белая и пушистая.

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

> Ps. 
> Давайте поговорим более продуктивно. Как вы видете развитие Одессы как туристического города.


 ? видимо.
Действительно PS
А никак, знаете ли, не вижу! Считаю, что это невозможно, причем, считаю не только на форуме, а еще и на калькуляторе. :smileflag:

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

> - мой отец - Костусев Алексей Алексеевич и я уважаю и горжусь своим отцом. И он НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии".
> Это видно "факт" одного типа с тем: что "комиссия под руководством Гончаренко потеряла в своих выводах склоны".


 Да! Врете Вы как опытный политик, т.е. не совсем. Сейчас действительно не является, т.к. месяца не прошло, как продал он ООО "Рыночные технологии" некоему господину. А вот когда Вы "заблуждались", еще как являлся, о чем и документец:

----------


## Destin

> Да! Врете Вы как опытный политик, т.е. не совсем. Сейчас действительно не является, т.к. месяца не прошло, как продал он ООО "Рыночные технологии" некоему господину. А вот когда Вы "заблуждались", еще как являлся, о чем и документец:


 Ах, какой забавный документик! Так и хочется спросить  АлексеяГончаренко: "Так кто из нас дезинформатор, уважаемый?" :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

Dimash

Лично мне из-за того, что на эти склоны забили болт тупо даже на роликах негде кататься из-за ужасного состояния этих "склонов". 

-------------------
Братишка ,ты авангардист и психоделик :smileflag:  Шикарная мысль с невероятным подтекстом,браво :smileflag: .Но главное я понял,что ты не простой роллер,а роллер-джипер!Пока вся серая масса рассекает по асфальту ТЗ,некоторые чудеса творят.....по бездорожью......

----------


## Олег.Л

Psmith

А может, у городских властей, кроме монетарного, есть и другой интерес
--------------------------------------

Другого интереса нет и быть не может.Достаточно проанализировать состояние городского хозяйства в любой сфере,чтобы понять это. ЖЭКи,Зелентрест и проч. работают при абсолютном попустительстве и на "грязном" хозрасчете ,при этом не давая никаких гарантий и ни за что не отвечая.Надежд на судовую и провоохранительную системы нет никаких.Прямой виновник всему этому  на сегодняшний день-ГУРВИЦ,при прямом содействие и попустительстве которого продается и разворовывается все что можно и нельзя(больше,что нельзя конечно).
При этом он хочет стоять в сторонке и быть чистым и невинным,но так не бывает.
Одесса давно уже умоляет людей вмешаться и навести порядок....
Кстати в Киеве было 3 инциндента с драками и сносом заборов.Ни одной стройки на этих местах возобновлено на сегодняшний день не было.

----------


## Psmith

Вы предлагаете драку и снос заборов? Забрасывание застройщиков камнями? Гурвиц хочет быть чистым и невинным, но так не бывает?! А по-моему, только так и бывает. На Боделана - наскребли всего-то каких-то пару сотен тысяч гривен. Все остальное не доказано и не наказано. Думаете, с Гурвицем по другому выйдет?

----------


## Олег.Л

Вы предлагаете драку и снос заборов? Забрасывание застройщиков камнями?
==================

Напрямую я этого не особо хочу ,но ситуация развивается так,что другого выхода нет,чтобы хоть что-то "сказать"

========
Думаете, с Гурвицем по другому выйдет?
------
Все зависит от тех,хто керует за его спиной.Но в молве народной гурвиц Воронцовым никогда не станет,как бы он старательно не асфальтировал дороги,он даже пол-мизинца его не стоит.
Да ведь и все всё  прекрасно знают и  понимают,как сверху,так и снизу....

----------


## Безам

*Как подчеркивают городские чиновники, разрешения на застройку прибрежных территорий будут выдавать только тем компаниям, которые смогут оплатить работы по укреплению берегов.* 
http://www.dsnews.ua/infrastructure/infrastructure-regions/art37961.html

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Да! Врете Вы как опытный политик, т.е. не совсем. Сейчас действительно не является, т.к. месяца не прошло, как продал он ООО "Рыночные технологии" некоему господину. А вот когда Вы "заблуждались", еще как являлся, о чем и документец:


 А кто этот Черненко С.О. чья подпись стоит под документом (третий лист)? Это не тот ли, что депутат горсовета Черненко из Партии регионов?

----------


## Psmith

"Но в молве народной гурвиц Воронцовым никогда не станет" - вот в этом я уж точно не сомневаюсь. Но одесситам этого мало. Им бы Гурвиц с Боделаном ущерб возместили, пусть хотя бы мандражом заплатили. Но вот в этом я ох как сомневаюсь. Просто потому, что все друг с другом повязаны. А если кому пальчиком и грозят - так это элементарные разборки с привлечением средств массовой информации. А народ, дурак, верит.

----------


## Безам

*Одесса избавится от построек на берегу* 

http://polemika.com.ua/news-16127.html

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Давайте подскажем мэрии, что в первую очередь надо избавиться от рондинской стройки.

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

+ Кайзеру - все должны понять, что на пляжах строить нельзя.

Безам, жаль, что автор этой халатности не подписался. Журналист должен был, все-таки, выяснить когда создавались штольни и пр., в 20 гг, или в 70-х. И все остальное в том же профанационном стиле. А надо бы писать правду.

----------


## Jorjic

> Давайте подскажем мэрии, что в первую очередь надо избавиться от рондинской стройки.


 В школе учили, что подсказывать нехорошо.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kozachello

> ...Безам, жаль, что автор *этой халатности* не подписался. Журналист должен был, все-таки, выяснить *когда создавались штольни* и пр., в 20 гг, или в 70-х. И все остальное в том же профанационном стиле. *А надо бы писать правду*.


  Так оно, может, и правда, только уж больно "лево" и кратко подано (сказать нечего?). 
А как Вам *это* (прямая цитата): "*А на защиту побережья от волн некоторые пляжи Одессы покроют щебнем. Всего на программу нового «покрытия» горсовет выделил 5 млн. грн.*"
С чего бы это горе-исполком так спешит "_отмыть_" 1 млн. баксов?

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

> С чего бы это горе-исполком так спешит "_отмыть_" 1 млн. баксов?


 Ато Вы не знаете, что мэр на каждой сессии стенает: "Денег нет!"

----------


## Kozachello

> Ато Вы не знаете, что мэр на каждой сессии стенает: "Денег нет!"


  Вот то-то! На что полезное - денег нет, а наколоть зады жителям - сразу нашлись! Или на щебёнке пляж сразу будет относиться к СПА-категории с входом 50 грн?!? *Это настораживает...*

----------


## Безам

> Так оно, может, и правда, только уж больно "лево" и кратко подано (сказать нечего?). 
> А как Вам *это* (прямая цитата): "*А на защиту побережья от волн некоторые пляжи Одессы покроют щебнем. Всего на программу нового «покрытия» горсовет выделил 5 млн. грн.*"
> С чего бы это горе-исполком так спешит "_отмыть_" 1 млн. баксов?


 Слушайте, какая разница, кто написал и как подано - кратко или некратко, в конце концов, слава Богу, что есть такие , кто пишут об этом. Мне по большому счету фиолетово и от этого всего нелегче - побережье "налево" распродано, а хорошие деньги хотят сорвать не только уже с новых застройщиков за лакомые кусочки земли , н о и с тех кто строил еще по Боделане незаконно. И даже не за это больно. А за то, что рондинские стройки и им подобные не трогают. В общем, как всегда, справедливости нет. А этот материал говорит о том, что побережье становится еще более прибыльным бизнесом для чиновничьей тусовки.

----------


## Безам

> + Кайзеру - все должны понять, что на пляжах строить нельзя.
> 
> Безам, жаль, что автор этой халатности не подписался. Журналист должен был, все-таки, выяснить когда создавались штольни и пр., в 20 гг, или в 70-х. И все остальное в том же профанационном стиле. А надо бы писать правду.


 Ну мы все критикуем журналистов - благодатное дело. Они хоть пишут -свое дело делают. А нам надо бы действовать! Вот тогда поймут, что "на пляжах строить нельзя".

----------


## JN

> Ну мы все критикуем журналистов - благодатное дело. Они хоть пишут -свое дело делают. А нам надо бы действовать! Вот тогда поймут, что "на пляжах строить нельзя".


 Так вроде, критика по делу. За то, что не разобрался.
А вот насчет "действовать", Вы очень, очень правы. Хватит уже им спускать - рондинская стройка - это конец всему. После этого уже можно все. Он, дурак, не понимает, что, даже, если одесситы ЭТО не разрушат, то это "бельмо" ВСЕГДА будет под прицелом. Всегда эта "штука" буде использоваться любыми силами. Но нам от этого не легче. Это наш позор, и его надо прекратить.

----------


## Kozachello

> .... Хватит уже им спускать - рондинская стройка - это конец всему. После этого уже можно все. Он, дурак, не понимает, что, даже, если одесситы ЭТО не разрушат, то это "бельмо" ВСЕГДА будет под прицелом... Это *наш позор, и его надо прекратить*.


 *Когда прекращаем?* 
Они ж, м-звоны, уже пригорок, по которому "Камазы" шуруют(спуск из "России"), сбоку подрывают... как потом ездить думают?
Кстати, удивительно: там скальной породы (хоть бы ракушняка) вообще нет - один глинозём...
Я - не экстремист, но, честное слово - чтоб побережье хотя бы в паре этих строек сползло _этим добрым людям-застройщикам и кучукам с ворохаями на головы_ - *другие бы 300 раз подумали: а, может, не надо переть мешком бабла против природы и науки?!?*

----------


## Psmith

ОЙ, Kozachello, а когда это у нас учились на чужих ошибках? И не подумают. А то, что сползет - можете не сомневаться.

----------


## Kozachello

> ... А то, что сползет - можете не сомневаться.


  А я-то как раз и не сомневаюсь! Другое дело смотреть на это всё обидно: и город изуродуют и бабки бешеные - чем больным и бедным отдать, в землю закопают!

----------


## Безам

> Так вроде, критика по делу. За то, что не разобрался.
> А вот насчет "действовать", Вы очень, очень правы. Хватит уже им спускать - рондинская стройка - это конец всему. После этого уже можно все. Он, дурак, не понимает, что, даже, если одесситы ЭТО не разрушат, то это "бельмо" ВСЕГДА будет под прицелом. Всегда эта "штука" буде использоваться любыми силами. Но нам от этого не легче. Это наш позор, и его надо прекратить.


 Так насчет этого согласна. С каждой строчкой. Уже хочется новых методов борьбы -все предыдущие, как капля в море. Достали ведь уже все. Ну просто сил нет. Что делать будем?

----------


## Jorjic

Посетил сегодня стройку своего (нашего) слуги под санаторием Россия. Там, похоже, готовится что-то грандиозное. На пятачке (хотя это уже не такой уж пятачок) под склоном собрались не меньше 10 большегрузных самосвалов и мощный экскаватор. Продолжают подъезжать. Происходит какой-то ажиотаж. Смотрится жутковато.

На последнем квартале Французского бульвара роется мощная канава под коммуникации. На спуске они уже проложены и канава засыпана.
Что это за фирма РОСТ? Это что, его собственная строительная компания? Вся техника так маркирована.

----------


## Лаврентий

> *Когда прекращаем?* 
> Они ж, м-звоны, уже пригорок, по которому "Камазы" шуруют(спуск из "России"), сбоку подрывают... как потом ездить думают?
> Кстати, удивительно: там скальной породы (хоть бы ракушняка) вообще нет - один глинозём...
> Я - не экстремист, но, честное слово - чтоб побережье хотя бы в паре этих строек сползло _этим добрым людям-застройщикам и кучукам с ворохаями на головы_ - *другие бы 300 раз подумали: а, может, не надо переть мешком бабла против природы и науки?!?*


    Действительно подрывают! Я там был сегодня. Самосвалы стоят колоннй, штук пять, не меньше, а экскаватор роет. Что строят - не говорят, но похоже, будет стоянка. А стенку под спуском скорее всего забетонируют. Иначе она не устоит.

----------


## Psmith

Будем надеяться, что роют себе яму. Однако - на Бога надейся, а сам... Эту стройку, как и многие другие, одесситы уже проворонили. Я тут порылся по разным законам, документам, честно скажу - не нашел "цивилизованного" способа борьбы со строительным беспределом. У нас, у граждан - практически нет никаких рычагов. Есть способ - коллективный иск в суд. Либо - индивидуальные иски в тысячном количестве. При этом в исковом заявлении нужно указать вред, который тот же Рондин, например, наносит нам, гражданам, своей стройкой. Как мы его докажем?  Вред природе - тоже как докажем? Службы, в чью компетенцию входит оценка вреда - сами знаете, под кем лежат. В принципе, безнадега. Разве что в котловане залечь. Но я уже где-то писал - это нереально. Есть у кого еще идеи?

----------


## Kozachello

> .... А *стенку под спуском скорее всего забетонируют*. Иначе она не устоит.


  Это всё равно, что пломбировать зуб пластилином...

----------


## Psmith

Вы обращали внимание, как "ползут"  лестницы на склонах? Я ради любопытства каждое лето - только не смейтесь! - тапком меряю. Так вот - в прошлом году - было пол-тапка, а в этом - почти весь. Лестницы бетонные, разорваны в нескольких местах, и разрывы увеличиваются. Так это по ним и по склонам просто ходят. А если добавить вибрацию от большегрузных автомобилей? А подкопы, вбивание свай? А вырубку деревьев, которые самое лучшее средство связывания почвы и естественного дренажа на склонах нашего типа?! Не знаю, может, там асы какие-то строят, и технологии какие-то инопланетные - но если это не так, то изменение береговой линии неминуемо.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> *Одесса избавится от построек на берегу* 
> 
> http://polemika.com.ua/news-16127.html


  - Сначала, в обход законов о застройке по берегам морей и т.д., продают под застройку, в рекреационной зоне, кусками, имущество города - парк Юбилейный(нынешн. мэр - не первопроходец), не получив никакого одобрения жителей, а экспертам, упомянутым в статье и др. профи, сотрудничать !ДО застройки НЕ предлагали. Наметились проблемы.., теперь будут искать крайних, ИМХО,- чего их искать ? - продавцы и покупатели, а особенно дававш. "добро" на эти злоупотребления(разбазаривания земельн. ресурсов..), ОНИ же ВСЕ в "зоне досягаемости". Вот и получается, - Наши власти должны будут,как унтер-офицерская вдова, себя самих высечь..?

----------


## Буджак

В общем, все как в Новом Завете - наш мэр сотоварищи уподобились человеку безрассудному, который построил дом свой на песке; и пошел дождь, и разлились реки, и подули ветры, и налегли на дом тот; и он упал, и было падение его великое. 
(Мф, 7-27). Хотелось бы, чтобы до того, как это произойдет, великое падение из бизнеса и высоких кресел устроил финансовый кризис.

----------


## Danakate

На выходных захотелось подышать морским воздушком - поехали семьей на 13 станцию.. Сказать, что увиденное вызвало чувство горечи - ничего не сказать. Огромное количество деревьев спилено, высвобождены значительные зоны под стройплощадки, все загорожено забором да еще стоянку платную (сезон как-то закончился) устроили. Чтобы спуститься к морю - нужно идти долго вдоль заборов в поиске коридора. 
После увиденного, острое ощущение, что праздник жизни в виде моря со временем будет только у избранных - жильцов будущих домов, как это уже сделали возле мыса за 16-й станцией. Печально..

----------


## Kozachello

> ...После увиденного, острое ощущение, что праздник жизни в виде моря со временем будет только у избранных - жильцов будущих домов, как это уже сделали возле мыса за 16-й станцией. Печально..


  Так *к этому* всё и ведут...

----------


## Ginger

> После увиденного, острое ощущение, что праздник жизни в виде моря со временем будет только у избранных - жильцов будущих домов


 Вот так вот уже на море смотрят счастливые обладатели частных домов чуть выше Аркадии. 
Я только могу представить - какой шикарный вид и воздух у них был

----------


## Безам

*Побережья в Одессе застраивают самовольно* 

http://100m2.com.ua/news/5955.html

----------


## Буджак

> Я только могу представить - какой шикарный вид и воздух у них был


 Еще будет! Когда высотки сползут в море... Пусть потерпят.

----------


## Василиса Премудра

А чего тут удивляться, если городсике власти сами же и дают разрешение на подобное строительство....корупция в нашей стране была, есть и будет

----------


## ПВВ

http://news.liga.net/photonews/NF081116.html

----------


## Destin

> Действительно подрывают! Я там был сегодня. Самосвалы стоят колоннй, штук пять, не меньше, а экскаватор роет. Что строят - не говорят, но похоже, будет стоянка. А стенку под спуском скорее всего забетонируют. Иначе она не устоит.


  А это фото 23.10.08. рондин добрался уже и до склона, который ему точно не принадлежит!

----------


## Ginger

> А это фото 23.10.08. рондин добрался уже и до склона, который ему точно не принадлежит!


 
Чтоб ему пусто было!!!
Я так подозреваю, что в следующий курортный сезон там будет уже все "оприватено" и простым смертным даже пройти мимо нельзя будет

----------


## JN

> А это фото 23.10.08. рондин добрался уже и до склона, который ему точно не принадлежит!


 А ему и пляж не принадлежит! 
Люди, в Одессе есть люди? Или остались одни быдлаки?
То, что этого п...парня, Рондина этого, уже никогда никуда избирать нельзя - это ясно. Но что будем делать сейчас? Дадим построить - попортить?

----------


## Jorjic

> А это фото 23.10.08. рондин добрался уже и до склона, который ему точно не принадлежит!


 А чего это не принадлежит? Он же народ, а у нас все принадлежит народу.

----------


## Regel

Я так понимаю на этой площадке будут делать стоянку. 

З.Ы Я так понимаю единственный шанс спасение этого участка, это возможная смена власти. При удачном стечении обстоятельств возможно рондену, не дадут построиться. А так уже почти первый этаж выгнали... Печально..

----------


## Regel

Я так понимаю на этой площадке будут делать стоянку. 

З.Ы Я так понимаю единственный шанс спасение этого участка, это возможная смена власти. При удачном стечении обстоятельств возможно рондену, не дадут построиться. А так уже почти первый этаж выгнали... Печально..

----------


## Jorjic

> Я так понимаю на этой площадке будут делать стоянку. 
> З.Ы Я так понимаю единственный шанс спасение этого участка, это возможная смена власти. При удачном стечении обстоятельств возможно рондену, не дадут построиться. А так уже почти первый этаж выгнали... Печально..


 Вы думаете, что если это будет принадлежать не Рондину, а другому, это будет лучше?
Помните анекдот про кровати и девочек в борделе?

----------


## Regel

Помню, но продолжаю тешить себя иллюзиями, что возможно повезет...

----------


## Jorjic

> Помню, но продолжаю тешить себя иллюзиями, что возможно повезет...


 К сожалению, Вы далеко не одиноки. И Вас с успехом будут использовать те, кто хочет перехватить эти лакомые кусочки у рондиных и ему подобных.

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

Jojic абсолютно прав! Вслед за этими, которых поменяем, прийдут такие же, которые только для того во власть и идут, что хотят тырить то, что тырят без них. Это ли альтернатива? На самом деле, зальтернатива одна - неотвратимость и механическая безжалостность наказания. Если госсударство, в лице своих институтов - судов, прокуратур, губернаторов, президентов, не охраняет закон, то либо это сделают граждане, либо они не граждане, а быдло.

----------


## maxx™

Хоть скидываться и терористов нанимать. За сколько какие-нибудь арабские или какие другие террористы согласятся взорвать эту стройку?

----------


## Буджак

Вместе со склонами?

----------


## Оппонент

> А это фото 23.10.08. рондин добрался уже и до склона, который ему точно не принадлежит!


 сдается мне , что это начало дороги которая обеспечит подъезд владельцев строящихся аппартаментов минуя ТЗ. Да и техника что там находится имеет опознавательные знаки дорожных фирм. Скорее всего эта дорога в дальнейшем пройдет по средней террасе склонов до Азарова. Для строительства просто стоянки там слишком много геодезистов. Причем они работают очень напряженно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Лаврентий

> Будем надеяться, что роют себе яму. Однако - на Бога надейся, а сам... Эту стройку, как и многие другие, одесситы уже проворонили. Я тут порылся по разным законам, документам, честно скажу - не нашел "цивилизованного" способа борьбы со строительным беспределом. У нас, у граждан - практически нет никаких рычагов. Есть способ - коллективный иск в суд. Либо - индивидуальные иски в тысячном количестве. При этом в исковом заявлении нужно указать вред, который тот же Рондин, например, наносит нам, гражданам, своей стройкой. Как мы его докажем?  Вред природе - тоже как докажем? Службы, в чью компетенцию входит оценка вреда - сами знаете, под кем лежат. В принципе, безнадега. Разве что в котловане залечь. Но я уже где-то писал - это нереально. Есть у кого еще идеи?


    Так самое смешное, что в застройке склонов нет никакого смысла. Кому нужны апартаменты у моря, могут получить их прямо в центре Одесского залива. Средняя глубина Одесской банки - менее пяти метров. Обычный земснаряд намоет остров за неделю и путь строят на нем, что хотят. Дешевле будет. Не надо за участок платить. Соединить намытый остров песчаной косой с берегом и все. И, ни парк "Юбилейный" калечить не придется, и сухой порт не надо будет строить. Вот прямо за внешним волноломом порта и СРЗ можно начинать намывать остров.
  Не знаю, почему эта идея никого не занимает?

----------


## Скрытик

> Не знаю, почему эта идея никого не занимает?


 Почему не занимает? Уже давно все просчитано. Сначала продают дома с видом на море, потом эти дома становятся видом на подвесную трассу и насыпанный остров с домами, и т.д. Это уже успели прочувствовать некоторые жители Аркадии, перед домами которых выгнали новострои выше чем их дома.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Средняя глубина Одесской банки - менее пяти метров. Обычный земснаряд намоет остров за неделю и путь строят на нем, что хотят. Дешевле будет..


  - А канализация куда?.. - если "по-уму", то дешевле НЕ будет,ИМХО

----------


## Скрытик

> - А канализация куда?.. - если "по-уму", то дешевле НЕ будет,ИМХО


 Туда же куда канализация с уровня пляжей. Современная техника творит чудеса - какашки превращаются в питательный корм для рыб  :smileflag:

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

А кто обещал "по-уму"? Это все фантазии некоторых гэйефилов и ряда заинтересованных лиц. Туфту, короче, лепят.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Туда же куда канализация с уровня пляжей. Современная техника творит чудеса - какашки превращаются в питательный корм для рыб


  - Получается, горожане и гости города, вместе с детьми, короче поголовно будуть купаться в .. р-ре этого самого "корма"?..тогда "холерный" сезон, кто помнит или слышал, покажется легким насморком. Море же ЖИВОЕ, его НЕльзя дезинфицировать!  - будут болеть рыбы и вся остальн. ЖИВность, мы будем следующие на очереди!..Кроме впитывания через кожу после таких "спа-ванн", есть еще слизистые.., а попробуйте закрыть рот купающемуся ребенку. Видать своих детей будут купать в др. местах..

----------


## Reanimator72

> - Получается, горожане и гости города, вместе с детьми, короче поголовно будуть купаться в .. р-ре этого самого "корма"?..тогда "холерный" сезон, кто помнит или слышал, покажется легким насморком. Море же ЖИВОЕ, его НЕльзя дезинфицировать!  - будут болеть рыбы и вся остальн. ЖИВность, мы будем следующие на очереди!..Кроме впитывания через кожу после таких "спа-ванн", есть еще слизистые.., а попробуйте закрыть рот купающемуся ребенку. Видать своих детей будут купать в др. местах..


 Ну вы меня удивляете!А сейчас вы где купаетесь?!Куда сейчас канализация сбрасывается?В Турцию что ли?Лишь бы поднять панику и обхаять все...

----------


## Moisey17

Reanimator72,
что же это вы служебные тайны господина Дербоглава продаете? Он нам - ничего в море не сбрасывается! Вы нам - а в чем вы сейчас купаетесь? Ну, если вы получаете кайф полоскаться в дерьме, нежели в чистой морской воде, то о вкусах не спорят.

----------


## Оппонент

> - Получается, горожане и гости города, вместе с детьми, короче поголовно будуть купаться в .. р-ре этого самого "корма"?..тогда "холерный" сезон, кто помнит или слышал, покажется легким насморком. Море же ЖИВОЕ, его НЕльзя дезинфицировать!  - будут болеть рыбы и вся остальн. ЖИВность, мы будем следующие на очереди!..Кроме впитывания через кожу после таких "спа-ванн", есть еще слизистые.., а попробуйте закрыть рот купающемуся ребенку. Видать своих детей будут купать в др. местах..


   Уже более двух лет текут канализационные стоки по улице Каманина вниз в Аркадию. Источник дом Галицкого. Обращения к городским властям без последствий. Всем рекомендую заглядывать в приемные колодцы ливневки рядом с домами на побережье, практически в каждом колодце вы увидите врезку канализации. Потому и журчит в этих колодцах даже в зной..  :smileflag:

----------


## Лаврентий

> Jojic абсолютно прав! Вслед за этими, которых поменяем, прийдут такие же, которые только для того во власть и идут, что хотят тырить то, что тырят без них. Это ли альтернатива? На самом деле, зальтернатива одна - неотвратимость и механическая безжалостность наказания. Если госсударство, в лице своих институтов - судов, прокуратур, губернаторов, президентов, не охраняет закон, то либо это сделают граждане, либо они не граждане, а быдло.


   Конечно это не альтернатива. Все зависит от правил политических игр. По нынешним правилам, хоть каждый день выборы устраивай, нормальной власти все равно не будет.
   Выборы по закрытым партийным спискам, непрозрачное финансирование партий, отсутствие разделения властей - не оставляют шансов.
   Даже текст конституции не имеет значения, потому что он все равно не является актом прямого действия, а в интерпретации заинтересованых политиков приобретает любой удобный им смысл, которые постоянно меняется в зависимости от того, какой выгоднее, в каждый данный момент времени.

----------


## Reanimator72

> Reanimator72,
> что же это вы служебные тайны господина Дербоглава продаете? Он нам - ничего в море не сбрасывается! Вы нам - а в чем вы сейчас купаетесь? Ну, если вы получаете кайф полоскаться в дерьме, нежели в чистой морской воде, то о вкусах не спорят.


 ой Моисей только не надо мне говорить что вы купаетесь на Мальдивах...я купаюсь в нормальной морской воде как и тысячи одесситов, а вот вы по моему в дерьме...по крайней мере вы искренне в это верите...

----------


## JN

> ...я купаюсь в нормальной морской воде как и тысячи одесситов, а вот вы по моему в дерьме...по крайней мере вы искренне в это верите...


 И Вы, как я вижу, в нечто верите. :smileflag: 
А норма, так она всегда, плюс-минус.
Лично я, в городской черте, не купаюсь в море, вообще и давно.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..А сейчас вы где купаетесь?!..


  - Там, где и Вы, и именно поэтому беспокоит ЭТА тема. Если Вы читали В ОТВЕТ на что писалось ИМХО.., - как раз на ПОВЫШЕНИЕ % содержания фекалий в акватории одесск. пляжей в связи с увеличением оч. "законных" застроек на Склонах.



> Лишь бы поднять панику и обхаять все...


  - Вас ВСЕ устраивает? - тогда "об ЧЕМ речь"?..Есть тема, про хорошие городские новости, простите, что Вам указываю "КУДА обращаться", но.. ЧТО писАть в ИМХО - мое "ЛИЧНОЕ горе" и в критики моих сообщен. - Вас НЕ приглашала, "я ТАК думаю!"  
Прошу извинения у форумчан за переход на личности в резкой форме

----------


## Moisey17

Reanimator72, вы хоть внимательно читайте собственные "посты".
Это ваши слова: "Ну вы меня удивляете!А сейчас вы где купаетесь?!Куда сейчас канализация сбрасывается?В Турцию что ли?Лишь бы поднять панику и обхаять все..."?

Получается, что купаетесь в дерьме?

----------


## Олег.Л

Moisey 17
-----
Ну так он же реаниматор,ему не страшно...... :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Reanimator72

как смешно...такие смелые и умные за клавой...можно подумать вы не купаетесь в нашем море...никогда не поверю...только вот я не считаю - повторюсь еще раз - что купаюсь в дерьме, а вы в нем уже давно :smileflag: 
ладно...чего с вами спорить...все равно вы только и можете как только здесь и выступать...хоть одну стройку остановили?нет...кишка тонка...стучите веселей по клаве и хорохорьтесь-будет вам счастье...

----------


## Сан Саныч

Главное одного мэра остановить на следующих выборах. И таки будет счастье.

----------


## Psmith

Тут в ветке про Херсонский сквер на народ жаловались. Не поддерживает, дескать, пассионариев. Но надо отдать Reanimator72 должное! Рондин - строит? Строит. И еще кто-то там строит. И склоны точно скоро застроят. Но это, ВИДИМО, мало кого из одесситов трогает. Или они мудро полагают, что суетиться под клиентом и с....ть против ветра - дело глупое и пагубно самонадеянное. Вот уж не знаю, что и думать. На форум зайдешь - возмущение народное во всей красе. Из форума в народ выйдешь - заботит людей совсем другое. И как понимать сей парадокс?

----------


## Destin

Были мы Одесситы, а стали одесцЫты. Грустно, девицы....

----------


## Олег.Л

Reanimator72
как смешно...такие смелые и умные за клавой...можно подумать вы не купаетесь в нашем море...никогда не поверю...только вот я не считаю - повторюсь еще раз - что купаюсь в дерьме, а вы в нем уже давно :smileflag: 
ладно...чего с вами спорить...
-----------------------
все умные,пора мне на покой(с) Ликвидация
---

Я лично купаюсь,о ужас, на собачьем пляже  :smileflag: и не скрываю этого
А вот насчет "смелых и умных"-согласен абсолютно.... но на амбразуру одному идти нет смысла....

----------


## ням-ням

Товарищи. Не ругайтесь.Если склоны заастроят,боюсь,мы и дерьме не сможем купаться.Будем на обрыве через бинокль на море смотреть.И вспоминать.

----------


## Psmith

"Были мы Одесситы, а стали одесцЫты". Это Вы, Destin, прошу прощения, перегнули палку. Ну зачем так одесситов, а? Тем более что одесситы никогда не отличались стремлению к бунтам и революциям (Мишка Япончик - не в счет). Если одесситы не идут за глашатаями, то это не всегда означает трусливость. Может, глашатаи говорят не от имени одесситов? Или, просто, говорят не о том, что их действительно волнует? Не могут найти нужных слов? Говорят непонятно? Согласитесь, разгонять волну вокруг события, которое ЛИЧНО затрагивает сотню человек, неэффективно. То, что одесситы не выходят на спонтанные демонстрации, говорит скорее о том, что, присущая им толерантность и способность выживать в любых условиях, направляет их энергию совсем в другое русло. А к вождям разного калибра одесситы всегда относились скептически, если не сказать - снисходительно. Одесса - это город сплошных пассионариев, каждый из которых слушает какого-нибудь КРИТИКА, и говорит: "ты смотри - он думает, что он самый умный!". Это свойство нашего менталитета нельзя не учитывать.

----------


## Igor Arkin

Вы тут ветку про Херсонский сквер помянули, так там больше не на народ жаловались, а на поднявшего тему Балинова и оппозиционные СМИ. Почему Балинов не сделал то, почему не сделал это, почему туда не написал, сюда не написал. Почему ТВ то сняло, это не сняло и так далее. Хохма в том, что все кто эти претензии предъявляют, сами скрываются за псевдонимами. Но хотят спросить с того, кто не побоялся публично обвинить Гурвица в обмене деревьев на пары бензина. Давайте начнем с себя. Вот к примеру Вы, уважаемый Psmith готовы отказаться от псевдонима?

----------


## Psmith

Igor Arkin! Вот уж не думал, что Вас так заинтересует моя скромная фамилия! Мой отказ от псевдонима что-либо изменит в этом городе?!!!!!!

----------


## -Ariadna-

Нет, Psmith, пассионарий! Мы тут все "впереди планеты всей", мастера разговорного жанра. Вот мне интересно, что лично затрагивает одессита? Бегать на митинги Каурова, одесситы находятся, махать флагом, любого цвета, тоже проблем нет. Сделать заплыв на резиновой лодке, протестовать против НАТО и это мы можем! А вот склоны и парки - это не наша проблема, это "спонтанные демонстрации", касающиеся лично сотни человек. Прав Destin, 100% прав.

----------


## Psmith

-Ariadna- за пассионария спасибо. Или это Вы не обо мне?

----------


## -Ariadna-

Рsmith, я имею в виду нас всех, форумных пассионариев.

----------


## Moisey17

Ariadna,
а вы никогда не задумывались над тем, что форум - это площадка, на которой уже давно борятся между собой те, кто "за" Гурвица и "против" него? И что за борьбой на этой площадке следят тысячи одесситов, посещающие форум? И что аргументы сторон вызывают споры и дома, и на работе? Многие не выступают здесь, ибо не привыкли к такой форме общения. А многие начинают думать по иному. Потому-то, кстати, и приходят сюда со своими рассказами о вечности пребывания на посту мэра воровитого ГЭЙя его служивые, ибо на Думской, чтобы там они не говорили, опасаются такой, вот, открытой дискуссии в обществе. Поднять людей, особенно одесситов, на какие-то публичные выступления тяжело. Но можно. Это, кстати, доказали события 1998-ого года, когда многие из нас стояли "за" Гурвица. Теперь-то понятно - ошибались. Но нас тогда было не тысяча, а десятки тысяч.

----------


## LLyly Sea

> Кстати, под застройку собираются отдать Херсонский сквер. Непонятно только - ту его часть, которая на склонах под ул. Пастера, или же ту его часть, где конечная трамваев. Мотивация - "... границы сквер ане определены..." со всеми вытекающими...


 ну вот и истало ясно...
возле памятника Маринеско будет заправка "ОКО"...
Ворохаев сказал, что там исторически была заправка... кто-нибудь помнит???

----------


## Reanimator72

> Ariadna,
> а вы никогда не задумывались над тем, что форум - это площадка, на которой уже давно борятся между собой те, кто "за" Гурвица и "против" него? И что за борьбой на этой площадке следят тысячи одесситов, посещающие форум? И что аргументы сторон вызывают споры и дома, и на работе? Многие не выступают здесь, ибо не привыкли к такой форме общения. А многие начинают думать по иному. Потому-то, кстати, и приходят сюда со своими рассказами о вечности пребывания на посту мэра воровитого ГЭЙя его служивые, ибо на Думской, чтобы там они не говорили, опасаются такой, вот, открытой дискуссии в обществе. Поднять людей, особенно одесситов, на какие-то публичные выступления тяжело. Но можно. Это, кстати, доказали события 1998-ого года, когда многие из нас стояли "за" Гурвица. Теперь-то понятно - ошибались. Но нас тогда было не тысяча, а десятки тысяч.


 вас уже тысяча?!а на защиту так называемого Херсонского сквера и трое даже не пришло... :smileflag:

----------


## Moisey17

Reanimator 72,
а вы, оказывается, не только свои "посты" не внимательно читаете, но и чужие то же. Я говорил о том, что в 1998 году на защиту Гурвица пришли десятки тысяч одесситов. И, что они ошиблись, к сожалению, в своем кандидате. К Херсонскому скверу не пришли сегодня? Не пришли, потому, как, к сожалению, надо напрячь себя. Стать публичным человеком. Защитить дерево. А дерево, многие думают про себя, все-таки, не человек. Хочу надеяться, что к 2010-ому многие проснуться.

----------


## filin

> Ariadna,
> а вы никогда не задумывались над тем, что форум - это площадка, на которой уже давно борятся между собой те, кто "за" Гурвица и "против" него?


 -------------------------------------------------------------------------

ну в этом ничего страшного нет. кто-то всегда должен отвечать. а голова она (он) либо думает, либо ест, либо гниет...
и тогда когда она (он) ест -думать не возможно, кровь к желудку приливаеT.

----------


## filin

> как смешно...такие смелые и умные за клавой...можно подумать вы не купаетесь в нашем море...никогда не поверю...только вот я не считаю - повторюсь еще раз - что купаюсь в дерьме, а вы в нем уже давно
> ладно...чего с вами спорить...все равно вы только и можете как только здесь и выступать...хоть одну стройку остановили?нет...кишка тонка...стучите веселей по клаве и хорохорьтесь-будет вам счастье...


 
позволю себе еще одну мисль, пока опять не забанили .
тут народ на ветке про недвижимость собираEтся на собрания и в киев письма пишут, и в суды строеM ходят, потому что свое отстаивают : деньги или квартиры. а  склоni они чьи ? общие, значит ничьи. вот и не рыпаемся по настоящему - на выборы неохота, надо на дачу. да и все равно надурят.. а  на склоны бастовать..так я за это время лучше на форуме  чего умное скажу глядиш  репутацию подниму

----------


## Destin

Комиссар Кучук подводит своего Чапая 

http://balinov.info/mtree/peredachi/...o-chapaya.html

----------


## Punk-182

Destin Поразительная история....
Сейчас на склонах ещё что то организовывается?

----------


## Олег.Л

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12086951.html

-------
Вот очень интересно-это провокация или наглое издевательство??

----------


## Reanimator72

имхо ни то и ни другое...

----------


## Destin

> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12086951.html
> 
> -------
> Вот очень интересно-это провокация или наглое издевательство??


 Таки да, при массовом уничтожении деревьев на приморских склонах и в Херсонском сквере, это выглядит как издевательство!

На сегодняшний день пока новых строек на склонах от Ланжерона и до Глечика не замечено. Может финансовый кризис, а может выжидают чего-то?

----------


## filin

а лучше бы так: 
"В субботу в Одессе каждый одессит посадит "свого" чиновника"

----------


## ням-ням

Если со склонов вырубить все деревья,то они поползут раньше,чем там что- то построят.  Посмотрите,что творится в Карпатах- все от массовой вырубки лесов.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12086951.html
> 
> -------
> Вот очень интересно-это провокация или наглое издевательство??


  - Возле обладм. и раньше, в виде субботников высаживали деревья, вот если бы эти посадки проводили НА Склонах, взамен каждого уничтожен. дерева - 2-3 НОВЫХ саженца..

----------


## BaRRmaley

Сегодня собственными глазами увидел на "России" объявление о строительстве "24-этажного оздоровительного комплекса с апартаментами и парковкой" вместо предыдущей таблички о берегоукрепительных работах и о пропуске на пляж после окончания работ (типа временные неудобства). Обманули, как обычно. Задело.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- ИМХО, значит ВСЕ док.-ты "узаконены" (((, а значит появилось чувство уверенности, что НИКТО не оспорит..

----------


## Ginger

> Обманули, как обычно. Задело.


 А ты думал, что это просто тут люди с больным воображением пишут?

----------


## Destin

> Сегодня собственными глазами увидел на "России" объявление о строительстве "24-этажного оздоровительного комплекса с апартаментами и парковкой" вместо предыдущей таблички о берегоукрепительных работах и о пропуске на пляж после окончания работ (типа временные неудобства). Обманули, как обычно. Задело.


 -чистый морской воздух способствует восстановлению жизненных и эмоциональных сил 
-зеленые насаждения позволяют чувствовать свое единение с природой, пребывая в черте города 
-близость моря и удаленность от промышленных районов делает это место идеальным для полноценного отдыха 
-прогулки в Ботаническом саду, который граничит с комплексом, станут для будущих владельцев апартаментов приятным и одновременно полезным для здоровья проведением досуга 

http://www.hi-raise.com/ozdorovitelniy-odessa/

----------


## JN

> Destin Поразительная история....
> Сейчас на склонах ещё что то организовывается?


 Ох! Как же ответить человеку, который был там с первого дня, с момента появления забора "михаников", в 2006г?
Понимаете, эти два года дались нелегко. Но забора уже два года нет. Хотя, ведь это ничего не значит, ведь он завтра может и появиться!
Просто силам человеческим есть предел - одесситы, в большинстве своем, нас не поддержали, разве что пост "нафигачить". От этих перманентных пикетов, митингов, писем, с тысячами подписей, и в Одессе и в Киеве, от двух судов, устанет любой. При том, что это же никто не оплачивал. За что-то платили собственными, оторванными от семьи, в чем-то помогли анонимные, но совестливые одесситы.
Но невозможно выдержать это бесконечно десятку людей! Всем надо кормить семью. А одесситы, в большинстве своем, поддерживали нас пассивно. Как сказала ЗДЕСЬ одна из участниц тех событий: "мы рвали жопу". Жаль, что кроме нам это не нужно было никому. А ведь достаточно было бы выйти на Думскую только тем, кто здесь проголосовал против. И все бы, с большой степенью вероятности, разрешилось. Но не нашли времени.
Тем не менее, деревья еще стоят :smileflag: , и забора уже два года нет! Подумать есть о чем. Телефоны здесь публиковались неоднократно, их поднимают люди, которым и сейчас не все равно.

----------


## Regel

> Сегодня собственными глазами увидел на "России" объявление о строительстве "24-этажного оздоровительного комплекса с апартаментами и парковкой" вместо предыдущей таблички о берегоукрепительных работах и о пропуске на пляж после окончания работ (типа временные неудобства). Обманули, как обычно. Задело.


 ТО же заметил

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- В самой нижн. строчке -  разрешение на строительн.работы №1 от 21.01.2008 г. инспекция ГАСК в од.области - почему табличка не появилась с начала работ, а висела совсем другая - о БЕРЕГОУКРЕПЛЕНИИ (фото в теме ЕСТЬ) - сейчас далеко не начало года и разрешение, оказывается было..

----------


## Буджак

Судя по всему, Одесса погибла. Помнте, как по преданию начиналась Троянская война? Не нашлось среди одесситов ни Одиссея, ни Протесилая, впрочем, последним и врагу не пожелал бы стать.

----------


## Олег.Л

Тем не менее тенденция обнадеживающая...
-----------------


http://korrespondent.net/business/companies/607592
http://korrespondent.net/business/634905
==========
....Чистый убыток компании XXI Century Investments (Кипр), холдинговой компании девелоперской группы XXI Век (Киев), в первом полугодии 2008 года составил $76,763 млн, тогда как первое полугодие 2007 года компания завершила с чистой прибылью $1 млрд 18,432 млн. 
----
хорошие новости от застройщика   -))

----------


## Destin

Рондин. Хроника уничтожения приморских склонов.

http://www.photoshare.ru/album105628.html

----------


## filin

> Судя по всему, Одесса погибла. Помнте, как по преданию начиналась Троянская война? Не нашлось среди одесситов ни Одиссея, ни Протесилая, впрочем, последним и врагу не пожелал бы стать.


 зато плотны наши ряды перед мониторами и умеем фотиками щелкать .

"*настоящих буйных мало-вот и нету вожаков* "
 тьфу, надоело эти сопли растирать по форуму!

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Таки да, при массовом уничтожении деревьев на приморских склонах и в Херсонском сквере, это выглядит как издевательство!
> 
> На сегодняшний день пока новых строек на склонах от Ланжерона и до Глечика не замечено. Может финансовый кризис, а может выжидают чего-то?


 Уважаемый Destin? Вашу мысль развил Балинов в своей программе На самом деле
http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/p...royschiki.html
ИМХО вывод Балинова в самую точку. Как Вы думаете?

----------


## Destin

Балинов, прав, сто раз прав!  Кроме него, так принцпиально и последовательно свою позицию по склонам, в том числе, никто из депутатов городского совета не отстаивает. 
Предлагаю выдвинуть Анатолия Балинова на пост мэра Одессы!

----------


## Сан Саныч

Ну Балинова можно вообще сегодня поздравить. 
http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/novosti/protest-prokurora-goroda-odessyi.html
По крайне мере с промежуточным результатом.

----------


## JN

> http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/novosti/protest-prokurora-goroda-odessyi.html


 Хоть гурвица и нельзя считать дураком, но закон ему тоже не писан. К сожалению.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Тем не менее, деревья еще стоят, и забора уже два года нет! Подумать есть о чем.


 Помнишь мой разговор с адвокатом "Михаников" Мишей Горбатовым на выходе из апелляционного административного суда, который мы проиграли? Разговор был год назад, когда еще не было кризиса и ничего не предвещало беды на девелоперском рынке.

А вообще - да, Юра. Мы выиграли время - те самые два года. Как  оказалось, все могло развиться по самому страшному сценарию: начало работ, раскопки, разравнивание участка, уничтожение нынешней системы дренажа и берегоукреплений, затем - кризис, прекращение финансирования и хана.

Сгодня, когда уже очевидно, что цены на недвижимость не могут расти до бесконечности, когда есть наглядный маркетингоовый опыт всяких "Аркадийских Дворцов" и "Белых Парусов", за "миханиковский" участок я более-менее спокоен. Осталось "подготовку к евро-2012" пережить...

----------


## Скрытик

> Сгодня, когда уже очевидно, что цены на недвижимость не могут расти до бесконечности, когда есть наглядный маркетингоовый опыт всяких "Аркадийских Дворцов" и "Белых Парусов", за "миханиковский" участок я более-менее спокоен. Осталось "подготовку к евро-2012" пережить...


 Сережа, таки да - Механики надолго уехали (надеюсь навсегда). Но Климов свою гостиницу таки построит, там бабки целевые. Надеюсь только что подъездные пути с Таможенной площади не потянет, там "инвесторы" с темы спрыгнули...

----------


## JN

> Помнишь ...? ...


 Помню, но кризисы приходят и уходят... а время есть только, если его не терять. С "миханиками" это еще возможно.
А вот с социалистом рондиным можно только силой, и если государство, в лице прокуратуры, силой не является, то ... Что?

----------


## seredag

Я думаю,  что какое-то значение имеет и то. что многие с этого форума отправили запросы на городской сайт  или горсовет о происходящем.  там же на сайте Балинова есть тема по поводу парка Юбилейного.

----------


## JN

> Я думаю, что какое-то значение имеет и то. что многие с этого форума отправили запросы на городской сайт или горсовет о происходящем. ...


 Я думаю, что этого не достаточно. Хоть это и не помешает, но на результат влиять не будет. Только активная и открытая позиция. Я в этом уверен, да и Вы, видимо, тоже.

----------


## seredag

> Я думаю, что этого не достаточно. Хоть это и не помешает, но на результат влиять не будет. Только активная и открытая позиция. Я в этом уверен, да и Вы, видимо, тоже.


 Да, мне надоело, когда меня спрашивают : зачем тебе это надо? Так уж получается, что меня волнует все - и скверы и парки и склоны и вообще все что неправильно.... Жалко, когда сотни мимо десяти человек проходят мимо с безразличием... В нашем сквере из 20 деревьев посаженых 22 марта в этом году - 16 поломано, в основном детьми  (кстати многие из них еще гуляют только с родителями). Как тут удержать небезразличных?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

А мне оно надо - потому то я не собираюсь отсюда уезжать и эвакуировать отсюда свох детей. А мнение остальных в отношении меня - как-то не интересуют.

А вообще - прогресс. Три года назад спрашивали "кто вас финансирует"

----------


## Скрытик

Т.е.4 года назад вопросов не возникало?  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Т.е.4 года назад вопросов не возникало?


 4 года назад наша "Апельсиновая сказка", которую нам помогали проводить парни и девочки из "Поры", частично финансировалась из копилки в "бело-голубой" палатке.

----------


## JN

> ...частично финансировалась из копилки в "бело-голубой" палатке.


 Неужели той самой палатки, что "стоит на запасном пути" в одном подвале?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Какой-то результат есть и от стояний на склонах и в 2005, и в 2006, и в 2007, и в этом году... Тем более, когда к стояниям подключились медиа и раскрутили этот процесс на весь город - то кое-кому стало понятно, что все это может быть чревато...

----------


## JN

> то кое-кому стало понятно, что все это может быть чревато...


 вместо чирьевато. :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Неужели той самой палатки, что "стоит на запасном пути" в одном подвале?


 Нет, та палатка бело-голубая, а я говорю о "бело-голубой".

----------


## Psmith

В Артовском сюжете сегодня какой-то английский эколог говорил о том, что еще итальянцы(!) - "первостроители" Одессы - на склонах не строили, говорили - грунты плохие.  И действительно! - весь город ведь наверху стоит! Да и Воронцов - не на террасах дворец возвел. И дачи на Французском.

----------


## Сан Саныч

> В Артовском сюжете сегодня какой-то английский эколог говорил о том, что еще итальянцы(!) - "первостроители" Одессы - на склонах не строили, говорили - грунты плохие.  И действительно! - весь город ведь наверху стоит! Да и Воронцов - не на террасах дворец возвел. И дачи на Французском.


 Подробней здесь http://balinov.info/mtree/novosti/razvitie-poberezhya.html
и здесь
http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/p...royschiki.html

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Пол Гориуп
> Эколог (Великобритания)  
> В Великобритании официальные лица тесно работают с учеными по вопросам развития береговой зоны. Ученые разработали специальные карты, в них есть такие зоны где у береговой линии не предполагается никакая стройка. Наоборот там будут создаваться природные парки и заповедники, таким образом страна планирует развитие туризма на десятилетия вперед.


  - Оч. впечатлило, а у нас, значит "свой, особенный путь" развития? туризма..

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Инфу взяла на оф. сайте города, по ссылке из темы о переименовании ТЗ от ПВВ: 



> 3. Размер земельного участка - 1,5000 га; 
> Целевое назначение - спортивно-развлекательный центр, 1-2 этажа; 
> Адрес - г. Одесса, Французский бульвар, 60 (район санатория "Россия") 
> Стартовая цена лота - 21 177 900,00 грн. 
> Гарантийный взнос - 2 117 790,00 грн. (10% от стартовой цены лота з.уч.) 
> Регистрационный взнос - 17 грн.


  - "раздача слонов" продолжается..(((

----------


## Скрытик

> - Инфу взяла на оф. сайте города, по ссылке из темы о переименовании ТЗ от ПВВ: 
> 
>  - "раздача слонов" продолжается..(((


 Это тот самый "развлекательный центр" в 24 этажа...

----------


## Regel

> Это тот самый "развлекательный центр" в 24 этажа...


 Насколько я понимаю не тот. Рондиновский внизу. А это как я понял участок на верху.

----------


## Скрытик

> Насколько я понимаю не тот. Рондиновский внизу. А это как я понял участок на верху.


 Рондиновский был продан именно с такой формулировкой, точно та же площадь. Потом через районный суд изменили целевое назначение.

----------


## Destin

Одесские склоны предлагают со скидкой

http://agent.ua/review/?shownews=18445&more

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Флейм удален. Провокаторы флейма и флуда предупреждаются о том, что в следующий раз за такое получат по заслугам.*

----------


## seredag

http://odessa.mycityua.com/photo/city/2008/11/10/133235/1.html
Заглянула в Газету по-одесски и увидела фоторепортаж - "Возле санатория Россия срыли склон". Кто в курсе - это свежие фото или это уже произошло давненько? Ведуться работы, а рядом ходят люди, ездят на велосипедах, возят детей в колясках. И все это в пыли и выхлопах техники, а еще под угрозой возможности обвала склона.  Я не специалист, но вроде бы так работать нельзяю Это они дорогу прокладывают или готовят место для автостоянки?

----------


## Скрытик

Да, уж. Новое слово в технике укрепления склонов - вместо "уполаживания" снова срезают. Полный беспредел, неужели городским властям действительно на все наплевать?

----------


## Jorjic

> http://odessa.mycityua.com/photo/city/2008/11/10/133235/1.html
> Заглянула в Газету по-одесски и увидела фоторепортаж - "Возле санатория Россия срыли склон". Кто в курсе - это свежие фото или это уже произошло давненько? Ведуться работы, а рядом ходят люди, ездят на велосипедах, возят детей в колясках. И все это в пыли и выхлопах техники, а еще под угрозой возможности обвала склона.  Я не специалист, но вроде бы так работать нельзяю Это они дорогу прокладывают или готовят место для автостоянки?


 Там работа кипит. Уже забетонировали кучу свай. Самосвалы снуют непрерывно. Началось это недели три назад. Нужно сказать, что спуск с бульвара и часть ТЗ практически непрерывно моют и метут уборочными машинами.
Вот первое мое сообщение об этом.

----------


## ПВВ

Предлагаю к рассмотрению предложение об организации постоянного пикета возле рондинской стройки по воскресеньям часов около 11-12. Представляется, что постоянный пикет, по мере того, как о нем будет узнавать все большее количество жителей будет более эффективным и массовым, чем любой разовый.

----------


## Punk-182

ПВВ Расскажите, что входит в понятие пиекет? Хотелось бы поддержать

----------


## Mario

Снова будете пикетировать стройку уборкой склонов?

----------


## ПВВ

Ну, это примерно то, что было на Майдане 4 года назад, только без внешних стимуляторов психики )

----------


## Destin

На сегодняшний день компенсация за срубленное дерево на ул. Пушкинской составляет 20 тыс. грн., на проспекте Добровольского уничтоженное дерево будет стоить 12 тыс. грн. Компенсация 30-сантиметрового дерева на ул. Ришельевской составляет всего 4 тыс. грн. 

http://ria.glasweb.com/index.php?opt...=284#yvComment

----------


## Psmith

"Комиссия по экологии и чрезвычайным ситуациям Одесского городского совета намерена добиться компенсации в размере 200 тыс. долл. за одно спиленное дерево на ул. Пушкинской." КТО спилил?!

----------


## Jedi Master

Разговаривал с другом, поселившимся в "Мерседесе" у парка Шевченко. Там же роддом стоит - так вот друг рассказал, что уроды просверлили сваи и залили под роддом воду, чтобы поскорее обрушился сам - ведь памятник архитектуры и знаковое для многих одесситов место, по закону разрушать нельзя. Присмотрено место уже видать кем-то. Место сладкое. Знает кто-нибудь об этом что-то существенное?

----------


## Jedi Master

> вот если бы эти посадки проводили НА Склонах, взамен каждого уничтожен. дерева - 2-3 НОВЫХ саженца..


 В свое время с друзьями мчался на приморский бульвар спасать деревья - это был один из самых первых эпизодов коллективного выступления одесситов. Эмоций было за край, такое ощущение братства...

С той поры много времени утекло. Но вот уже какое-то время возвращаюсь к мысли - а что если организовать систематические "субботники" - ВМЕСТО ПИКЕТОВ с протестами, - на которых ухаживать за склонами, высаживать деревья, ДЕЛАТЬ КОНКРЕТНОЕ ПРОДУКТИВНОЕ ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ НАШИХ РАЗГОВОРОВ ЗДЕСЬ. 

Уверен, можно организовать за счет благотворительности и лопаты и саженцы. Чтобы потом УРОДАМ, собирающимся начинать работы, приходилось наши деревья рубить - а это уже личное оскорбление, тут и по морде можно получить!

Учитывая сложности по сбору людей, описанные на форуме активистами (низкий поклон вам, люди), готов принимать участие и в сборе людей, и в организации медиа-поддержки. Я бы пошел на такой субботник с детьми...

----------


## -Ariadna-

Да, про роддом я тоже узнавала. Это все проделки местного маркиза Карабаса - Климова. Тут другой вопрос, каким макаром имущество гос.учреждения вдруг страновится частным владением? Хотя и так все ясно. Там не только, как вы говорите воду залили, хотя об этом факте я не знала, но и балкон с мясом выдрали и окна. Гады, других слов не нахожу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

... и опять напишут на форуме "Придем!" сто человек, а реально придет пять.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... и опять напишут на форуме "Придем!" сто человек, а реально придет пять.


 Это не самый плохой процент реализации.

----------


## Jedi Master

> ... и опять напишут на форуме "Придем!" сто человек, а реально придет пять.


 Это вопрос технологии сбора людей. Уверен, можно организовать бесплатную медиа-поддержку целого пула радиостанций и телекомпаний, чтобы собирать ДРУГУЮ часть горожан, ведь здесь на форуме - достаточно специфическая и узкая группа людей.

----------


## JN

> Это тот самый "развлекательный центр" в 24 этажа...


 Нет, это не он. Рондин купил около 0,47 Га(по указанному адресу ), остальные, необходимые для строительства 24-х этажного дома 06 Га "ОБРАЗОВАЛИСЬ" при проведении берегоукрепительных работ из нашего, в прошлом, пляжа. Именно так об этом написано в заключении УАГ по этой стройка, за подписью Колокольникова.
Думаю, что по этому адресу много еще участков к продаже подготовлено.

Пикеты поддерживаю и буду участвовать, впрочем, как всегда.

----------


## Destin

Приморский районный суд Одессы запретил продавать на торгах земельный участок по Французскому бульвару, 60. Решение суда сегодня перед началом земельных торгов раздавал журналистам неизвестный.

Как сказано в постановлении, в суд обратился Вячеслав Яроцкий с иском, в котором ставит вопрос об отмене решения Одесского горсовета от 9 ноября 2005 г. о продаже этого участка. Истец требует запретить проводить торги по этому объекту.

12 ноября 2008 г. судья В. Загороднюк принял постановление остановить действие решение Одесского горсовета по продаже этого участка. Управлению земельных ресурсов запрещено проводить торги по этому объекту.

http://odessa-daily.com.ua/news/2008/11/14/531

----------


## BaRRmaley

> 12 ноября 2008 г. судья В. Загороднюк принял постановление остановить...


 Вот ёлки-палки, нет чтоб вчера написать. Я его сегодня встретил и мог бы уточнить подробности  :smileflag:

----------


## Сан Саныч

Вот это определение.balinov.info выложил.
http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/d...bulvar-60.html
Примечательно, что Тютюнник говорит, что не знает о его существовании. Хотя оно вынесено за два дня до аукциона. 
http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/novosti/raz-dva-tri-prodano.html
Официальная причина не проведения торгов по этому участку: не нашлось покупателей. ИМХО, шито белыми нитками. Особенно на фоне того, что дача Ковалевского ушла по 9000 за сотку.

----------


## Psmith

А кто такой Яроцкий? Какие права истца могут быть нарушены продажей этого участка? Я, собственно, интересуюсь - что написано в исковом заявлении? Знает кто-нибудь?

----------


## JN

> Знает кто-нибудь?


  Надежда только на Бармалея, или на осведомителей в суде. :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

Определение суда можно посмотреть здесь:
http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/d...bulvar-60.html

Правда, все равно в нем ничего нет конкретного по поводу причины...

----------


## JN

Да фиг с ним, с определением. Тема известная...
Народ ИСКОВЫМ ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕМ интересуется, и правильно делает, т.к. определения наших судов давольно часто совершенно бессмысленны в мотивировочной части. :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

Сдается мне Hi-raise начал самовольное расширение Французского бульвара от г-цы Юность до спуска к морю!!!!!!!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Проблема в том, что есть решение горсовета о реокнструкции Французского бульвара на данном участке.

Когда я весной говорил, что этот фактически означает начало реконструкции бульвара - все дружно забили болт.

----------


## Безам

*В Одессе за "квадрат" земли у моря просят 1,4 тыс грн*


*Продается участок на территории санатория "Россия", Фран.бульвар, 60*


http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12094621.html

----------


## Andrey Borkov

По этому поводу Балинов замечательно, по моему мнению, выступил еще месяц назад. Текст программы здесь:
http://balinov.info/mtree/peredachi/...y-shnobel.html

----------


## JN

> *В Одессе за "квадрат" земли у моря просят 1,4 тыс грн*
> 
> 
> *Продается участок на территории санатория "Россия", Фран.бульвар, 60*
> 
> 
> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12094621.html


 Лет двадцать назад, когда еще жил Советский Союз, хоть уже при перестройке, в предприятие, где я работал, приехал британский инженер(ну, не имели мы право обслуживать эту технику). Прекрасно мы пообщались, выпили, пьют они нормально, пообщались, частично сами, частично через переводчика. И как нормальный русский человек я поинтересовался: "Ну как Вам нравиться у нас?". Он ответил уклончиво, как британец: "Вы достойны лучшей жизни".
И вот прошли двадцать лет и, наконец, я могу ответить: " Мы ее не достойны."

----------


## Jorjic

> ...И вот прошли двадцать лет и, наконец, я могу ответить: "Мы ее не достойны."


 Вы думаете, он это имел в виду? Боюсь, что он даже в самых страшных снах не мог представить себе того, что у нас получилось.

----------


## Destin

Jorjiс, я бы сказал по другому - он и представить себе не мог, ЧТО из нас получилось

----------


## Jorjic

> ... он и представить себе не мог, ЧТО из нас получилось


 А что, собственно, особенного *получилось*? Разве было что-то другое?

----------


## Destin

Думаю, да. Как сказал поэт ведь "...были люди в наше время, не то, что нынешнее племя..."

----------


## Jorjic

> Думаю, да. Как сказал поэт ведь "...были люди в наше время, не то, что нынешнее племя..."


 Боюсь (и надеюсь), что Вы ошибаетесь. Такая оценка присутствовала во все времена, начиная с древнейших. Просто всегда идет сравнение обыденности с оставшейся в истории несколько идеальной моделью.

----------


## JN

Да нет, это не так лобово - ассоциацию навеяло. Он имел ввиду, скорей всего то, что вполне достойные люди, порабощены системой и вынуждены довольствоваться тем, что ею "спускаетя". Он полагал, что уйдет система и рабство с ней. Но куда там, мы поменяли одно рабство на другое - на рабство "жувачки", и стали куда менее достойными. Пример? Он уже приводился - спасение деревьев на Приморском. А где нынешние герои - в очереди за "жувачкой", о основном.

----------


## Безам

Во-первых, у этих строк такое продолжение, которое таит определенный смысл:      
Богатыри -  не  вы!
Плохая им досталась доля:
Немногие вернулись с поля...
*Не  будь  на  то  господня воля*,
Не отдали б Москвы! 

Но в нашем случае, мне кажется, ни начало, ни это продолжение из лермонтовского "Бородино"  к сегодняшнему времени не подходят (кстати, кто, Евтушенко писал? - "сегодняшний герой  - он изменился, он стал сложней, 
как стал сложнее век). Как говорится, на Бога надейся, а сам не плошай. И чем больше мы будем вопить, из чего мы сделаны - из комсомола или жвачки, тем больше будем плесневеть... Зачем тратить время на эти бессмысленные рассуждения. Нужно пытаться что-то делать. Хотя бы пытаться. Для начала. А времена меняются, а вместе сними и нравы. Это закономерность истории.

----------


## Reanimator72

вам по моему в философию :smileflag:

----------


## Безам

*У одесского Гидрометцентра хотят отобрать землю у моря*
http://www.glasweb.com/index.php/default/57592

----------


## Jedi Master

Чтобы неопределенное чувство протеста могло выразиться в реальных конструктивных действиях, может помочь следующая методология (коррективы принимаются):

1. Создать базу данных сочувствующих (сайт, добровольная бесплатная регистрация с указанием мыла и реального мобильного телефона).
2. Определить список возможных СМИ-партнеров и договориться с ними.
3. Оповестить город о начале организованного движения в защиту склонов (массово, через СМИ).
4. На основе базы данных организовать социальную сеть (оперативное информирование через email и sms, форум, файлообмен, организация активности в реале)
5. Добиться реального регулярного освещения акций максимальным количеством СМИ.
6. через развивающуюся цепочку акций добиться у очередной приходящей к власти в Украине администрации признания одесских склонов уникальным объектом природы/культуры/рекреации Украины, подлежащим охране.
7. добиться создания долгосрочного плана развития одесского побережья.
8. Инвентаризовать все объекты недвижимости, массово оповестить население о собственниках и механизмах получения ими права собственности. Несправедливо уворованное вернуть городу и его народу.

Ничего особенно нового здесь не предложено - разве что механизм social network наложен на идею объединения граждан за правое дело. Мне кажется, именно это изобретение нашего времени в сочетании с использованием СМИ может создать критическую массу (достаточную для сдвига с "мертвой точки") людей и ресурсов. 

...Ведь какая прекрасная фантазия - бег(прогулка/езда на велике/роликах) по комфортабельной гладенькой Трассе здоровья в окружении величественного ухоженного парка - от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана...

----------


## Destin

> *У одесского Гидрометцентра хотят отобрать землю у моря*
> http://www.glasweb.com/index.php/default/57592


 
На эту земельку В.Крук уже давно свой глаз положил....

http://www.zn.ua/3000/3320/48956/

----------


## Безам

> Чтобы неопределенное чувство протеста могло выразиться в реальных конструктивных действиях, может помочь следующая методология (коррективы принимаются):


 Jedi Master, молодец! Так щепетильно! Плюс могу поставить позже  :smileflag:  
Думаю, в первую очередь нужно собрать людей,  а не СМИ и инвентаризацию. СМИ и так освещают- судя по этому форуму ссылок на статьи о земельных вопросах полно. ТАк что на акцию придут (тем более на форуме  пасутся и журналисты)- уж пару оппозиционнных каналов и газет, а они запустят в инет, где на следующий день этой инфы будет полно. Но было бы им кого снимать - не хотелось, чтобы это было пять-семь человек! А вот как народ собрать? Такой простой сложный вопрос. Вроде бы возмущающихся много, а как только дата возникает - так мешают дела и еще что-то, к большому сожалению. В общем, кол-во надо набирать, а время согласовывать (а там и разрабатывать наши действия, о которых толкоов в том числе написал Jedi Master). Я тоже не могу в любой день, но уже дачный сезон подошел к финалу, а значит, возможностей стало больше  :smileflag: ))))) Jedi Master предложил "под людей" сайт. У кого есть опыт? Работает подобная система? Товарищи, объединяйтесь!

----------


## Безам

> На эту земельку В.Крук уже давно свой глаз положил....
> 
> http://www.zn.ua/3000/3320/48956/


 А есть места, на которые он НЕ ПОЛОЖИЛ?..  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

> ...Ведь какая прекрасная фантазия - бег(прогулка/езда на велике/роликах) по комфортабельной гладенькой Трассе здоровья в окружении величественного ухоженного парка - от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана...


 К сожалению, у современников фантазия работает только в ту сторону, где можно срубить денег.
Если в прошлом году ещё более менее спокойно можно было проехаться от Ланжерона и до Аркадии, то теперь верхняя граница уже сан. Россия. И никто эти оздоровительные хибарки ломать не будет. Та часть побережья для простых смертных потеряна навсегда.

----------


## Jedi Master

> А вот как народ собрать? Такой простой сложный вопрос. Вроде бы возмущающихся много, а как только дата возникает - так мешают дела и еще что-то, к большому сожалению.


 Моим молодым знакомым на мобильный регулярно приходят приглашения посетить определенный ночной клуб. И что вы думаете - соблазн работает! Идут не всегда, но имена диджеев читают, и в глазах - явная калькуляция денег и времени (Идти-не идти).

Представьте, что вы зарегистрировались и стали членом определенного общества. Общество дает вам возможность общаться через интернет (как здесь), на мобильный приходят уведомления о приходе сообщений, анонсы акций, а кроме интернет-мобильного общения, предлагаются встречи, семинары, акции - не только пикеты.

Пропустите одну акцию - не беда, в телефоне и "в контакте" уже созревают новые.

Это и есть принцип модных сегодня социальных сетей - предоставление людям с общими интересами УДОБНОГО ИНСТРУМЕНТАРИЯ для общения и сотрудничества. Форум, как у нас тут - лишь зародыш такой сети, да к тому же еще и форма УХОДА от реальной жизни и действий. Социальная сеть - штука СПОСОБСТВУЮЩАЯ активности в реальной жизни.

----------


## seredag

http://revisor.od.ua/article/Odesskie_zemelnye_aukciony_skoro_mogut_byt_prizn/
*Одесские земельные аукционы скоро могут быть признаны незаконными*
 Может это хоть помешает продавать землю на склонах хоть на какое-то время?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Чтобы неопределенное чувство протеста могло выразиться в реальных конструктивных действиях, может помочь следующая методология (коррективы принимаются):
> 
> 1. Создать базу данных сочувствующих (сайт, добровольная бесплатная регистрация с указанием мыла и реального мобильного телефона).
> 2. Определить список возможных СМИ-партнеров и договориться с ними.
> 3. Оповестить город о начале организованного движения в защиту склонов (массово, через СМИ).
> 4. На основе базы данных организовать социальную сеть (оперативное информирование через email и sms, форум, файлообмен, организация активности в реале)
> 5. Добиться реального регулярного освещения акций максимальным количеством СМИ.
> 6. через развивающуюся цепочку акций добиться у очередной приходящей к власти в Украине администрации признания одесских склонов уникальным объектом природы/культуры/рекреации Украины, подлежащим охране.
> 7. добиться создания долгосрочного плана развития одесского побережья.
> ...


 Все вышеперечисленные пункты делались, кроме социальной сети в интернете. Результата ноль, потому что почти всем оставившим свои данные, в нужный момент все уже и не нужно. То есть - всем побоку. А тех, кому не побоку, наберется едва ли не пару десятков человек, способных не просто поговорить на кухне или на форуме, а хотя бы прийти в определенное время в определенное место, не говоря уже о более решительных действиях.

----------


## Безам

> Все вышеперечисленные пункты делались, кроме социальной сети в интернете. Результата ноль, потому что почти всем оставившим свои данные, в нужный момент все уже и не нужно. То есть - всем побоку. А тех, кому не побоку, наберется едва ли не пару десятков человек, способных не просто поговорить на кухне или на форуме, а хотя бы прийти в определенное время в определенное место, не говоря уже о более решительных действиях.


 Значит, сворачиваемся? Кризис коснулся и этой проблемы. Ок, тогда не тратим свою энергию, если так уже безапелляционно говорит Кайзер. Таки мы достойны своего правительства и городской власти. И нас легко сломать, уломать,а то и выбросить при случае на помойку.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я не про это.
Просто констатировал факт того, что и так видно. И это не значит, что надо останавливаться.

----------


## Безам

> Я не про это.
> Просто констатировал факт того, что и так видно. И это не значит, что надо останавливаться.


 К сожалению, подобная констатация фактов приводит к "этому". Нашего человека легко сбить. Тем более, когда уже все было пройдено и ни к чему не привело. Лучше идти до конца  и не оборачиваться, а констатировать лишь хорошее  :smileflag: ))) Хотя эти слова, возможно, ни к чему... У каждого своя правда.

----------


## Jedi Master

Безам, Вам спасибо за комплименты, но ей богу, Кайзер тут один из немногих, кто реально знает, чем в большинстве своем заканчиваются огненные революционные призывы, а Вы его...

Оранжевая революция 2004 года показала, еще раз, что политтехнологии работают. Лозунги. Символика. Частота "контакта". И все это должно быть хорошо и профессионально продумано.

20 человек из 1000 жителей форума - отличный результат. Вполне подпадает под концепцию, в которой только 2% популяции осознают себя. Это отличный состав, чтобы сначала не выходить на пикет, а где-то в теплом месте встретиться и обсудить возможное сотрудничество. Я бы и Реаниматора72 пригласил бы...

А знаете сколько агитационной работы могут провести 20 человек месяца за 3?..

----------


## Безам

> Безам, Вам спасибо за комплименты, но ей богу, Кайзер тут один из немногих, кто реально знает, чем в большинстве своем заканчиваются огненные революционные призывы, а Вы его...
> 
> Оранжевая революция 2004 года показала, еще раз, что политтехнологии работают. Лозунги. Символика. Частота "контакта". И все это должно быть хорошо и профессионально продумано.
> 
> 20 человек из 1000 жителей форума - отличный результат. Вполне подпадает под концепцию, в которой только 2% популяции осознают себя. Это отличный состав, чтобы сначала не выходить на пикет, а где-то в теплом месте встретиться и обсудить возможное сотрудничество. Я бы и Реаниматора72 пригласил бы...
> 
> А знаете сколько агитационной работы могут провести 20 человек месяца за 3?..


 Я НЕ ПРО ЭТО. С КАЙЗЕРОМ СОГЛАСНА. ПРОСТО МЕТОД У НЕГО ТАКОЙ... А У КАЖДОГО ОН СВОЙ... 
А МЫ, КСТАТИ, УЖЕ ВСТРЕЧАЛИСЬ... В ТЕПЛОМ МЕСТЕ.  И Я СОГЛАСНА, ЧТО КАЙЗЕР ИЗ ТЕХ НЕМНОГИХ...

----------


## Reanimator72

> Я бы и Реаниматора72 пригласил бы...


 Спасибо, но я не приду... :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

Просто прелесть. Это показывает цену вот таким голосованиям, когда 90% против на бумаге, а в реальности от них остаётся 2%.

----------


## Jorjic

> Просто прелесть. Это показывает цену вот таким голосованиям, когда 90% против на бумаге, а в реальности от них остаётся 2%.


 Да, когда нужно выступать "за" власть, результат значительно выше. Правда потом, когда эту же власть будут разносить, защитники куда-то исчезнут.
Результат 2% в режиме "против" властных решений - очень хороший результат. Скажем, в СССР это были ничтожные доли процента.

----------


## coder_ak

Это где же "за" выше? Или в том плане, что из тех 78 человек, которые за застройку, тоже придёт десяток и получится, что реально больше 10% за 
В СССР был кто то против? и на свободе?!

----------


## Jorjic

> Это где же "за" выше? Или в том плане, что из тех 78 человек, которые за застройку, тоже придёт десяток и получится, что реально больше 10% за.


 Если власти понадобится, то придут и гораздо больше.  



> В СССР был кто то против? и на свободе?!


 Ну почему же обязательно на свободе. Политзаключенных хватало. А очень многие были против "на кухне", типа сейчас на форуме.

----------


## coder_ak

Погоди, мы о пришедших за деньги? Так тут любой придёт и политические взгляды совсем не при чём.

Так многие или доли процента?

----------


## Jorjic

> Погоди, мы о пришедших за деньги? Так тут любой придёт и политические взгляды совсем не при чём.


 Думете "против" сильной власти за деньги тоже любой придет?
И потом, кто сказал, что за деньги? Мало ли что говорят. Это потом вдруг выясняется, когда власть убирают. А многочисленные митинги и демонстрации - реальность, разрисованная во всех СМИ.



> Так многие или доли процента?


 Если вопрос про СССР, то многие, очень многие. А "вышли на площадь" только ничтожные доли процента (гораздо меньше 2%).

----------


## Destin

Coder, уверен, что ты и за деньги свою задницу не притащишь власть защищать!

----------


## coder_ak

Один раз, абсолютно бескорыстно стоял рядом с митингом на Думской. Кажется что то на тему оранжевой революции. Смутно помню, был нетрезв )

----------


## Jedi Master

2% осознающих себя и свои поступки людей - стандарт для популяции. Именно это соотношение определяет дикость сегодняшнего мира. И стремление со стороны власть имущих уменьшить и этот процент. Поскольку если людей сознательных станет больше некоторой критической массы (8%? 10%?), существующий порядок вещей будет разрушен.

2% в городе с населением чуть меньше миллиона, как сейчас в Одессе - это около 2-3 тысячи человек активного возраста. Неплохо для начала.

----------


## Jedi Master

1. Социальная сеть является отличным каналом для ведения индивидуальной пропаганды посредством личного общения. Скажем, начальник, пользующийся авторитетом среди подчинённых, или умный преподаватель, уважаемый студентами, гораздо лучше донесут до своей аудитории необходимую информацию, чем наспех поклееная на подъезд листовка. Такой канал невозможно уничтожить административными средствами: купить или закрыть по решению суда, как, допустим, сайт или газету.

2. Помимо совместной политической деятельности, участники сети получают возможность решать свои собственные проблемы за счёт сотрудничества, солидарности. Предприниматели (участники сети) вскладчину нанимают юриста (тоже участника сети) для защиты своих прав. Депутат местного законодательного органа обеспечивает поддержку в особо важных случаях. Преподаватель вуза приводит толкового студента к предпринимателю, который берёт его на работу... То есть начинает работать механизм «диаспоры», когда неформальное «братство» способствует росту возможностей каждого из «своих».

3. Социальная сеть растёт в геометрической прогрессии без каких-либо дополнительных затрат на агитацию (газет, листовок, сайтов и т.п.): с каждым новым участником в её «поле притяжения» попадают новые люди из его личного окружения, некоторые из которых со временем сами становятся новыми участниками.

Каким образом происходит «включение» нового участника в социальную сеть? Прежде всего, необходим поиск потенциальных кандидатов и их оценка. Напоминаю, что главными критериями являются:

1. социальный тип поведения, который внешне проявляется как «вменяемость», «договороспособность», умение пойти на компромисс ради общей цели;

2. принадлежность к той или иной оппозиционной группе («левой», националистической или даже либеральной).

Если потенциальный кандидат удовлетворяет этим двум условиям, его необходимо лично познакомить с несколькими участниками сети, установить с ним постоянный контакт, наладить регулярное общение (личное, по интернету и т.д.). Нужно досконально выяснить, чем он занимается, где работает, как живёт, каковы его личные цели, проблемы и возможности. Затем нужно начать помогать ему решать его проблемы, достигать цели, параллельно задействуя его для решения проблем и достижения целей других участников. Иными словами, нужно понять, чем сеть может помочь ему и чем он может быть полезен сети, а затем начать это использовать.

Постепенно будет происходить социализация нового участника: он будет знакомиться со всё большим количеством других участников, у него образуется своя «маленькая сеть» внутри «большой сети», наиболее соответствующая его целям, интересам, предпочтительному типу общения и времяпровождения. Однако каждая «маленькая сеть» будет оставаться связанной с другими «сетями», то есть с «большой сетью».

источник

----------


## Jedi Master

*Социальные сети - секретное оружие Обамы*

Социальные сети - секретное оружие Обамы Оказывается, Барак Обама очень эффективно использует современные технологии в своей предвыборной кампании. Благодаря умно организованной социальной сети в интернете он только в нескольких ключевых штатах смог привлечь полтора миллиона бесплатных добровольцев, которые по собственной инициативе рисуют самодельные плакаты и выходят на улицы, агитируя за любимого кандидата. Социальная сеть является центром самоорганизации добровольцев. Она работает как мощная и эффективная машина, способная инициировать беспрецедентные акции в национальном масштабе. Такого никогда не было раньше. Кампания Обамы стала самой технологически продвинутой за всю историю президентских выборов, пишет Wired.

Система тренировки добровольцев и организации стихийных акций разработана на базе научной модели Маршалла Ганца (Marshall Ganz), профессора психологии из Гарвардского университета. Разработкой непосредственно веб-проекта руководил 24-летний Крис Хьюз, сооснователь Facebook. Он ушёл из Facebook в прошлом году, получив приглашение от кандидата демократической партии.

Профессор Маршалл Ганц также помог разработать 80-страничное руководство для добровольцев, которое можно скачать с сайта. В руководстве подробно расписывается, как создавать бригады активистов и распределять роли командного координатора, информационного координатора (вся информация о контактах с отдельными избирателями поступала в национальную базу данных в интернете, о ней см. далее), координатора по регистрации избирателей и координатора по контактам с избирателями. Механизм работы агитбригады расписан в малейших подробностях. Есть отдельные руководства для добровольцев-индивидуалистов и для других типов агитации.

Краеугольный камень интернет-платформы Обамы — социальная сеть my.BarackObama.com, где регистрируются потенциальные добровольцы. Специально для них программисты Обамы создали несколько эффективных веб-инструментов, крайне полезных в работе. Например, система Neighbor-to-Neighbor, через которую можно узнать адреса и телефоны зарегистрированных избирателей в своём округе, а также актуальную информацию по каждому избирателю (когда и как с ним контактировали, какие материалы высланы и когда, как был настроен при последнем разговоре и т.д.). Программа помечает избирателей как «суппортеров» или «колеблющихся», от чего зависят дальнейшие действия добровольцев. Сбор и обработка информации налажены идеально.

источник

----------


## Jedi Master

Требуется помощь знающих английский язык людей и программистов для создания социальной сети в защиту одесских склонов.

----------


## Destin

> Требуется помощь знающих английский язык людей и программистов для создания социальной сети в защиту одесских склонов.


 Jedi, ты переоцениваешь значение Интернета у нас. В настоящее время постоянных пользователей сети в Одессе порядка 70-80 тыс. Это тебе не США.

----------


## Jedi Master

> Jedi, ты переоцениваешь значение Интернета у нас. В настоящее время постоянных пользователей сети в Одессе порядка 70-80 тыс. Это тебе не США.


 Destin, хочу сразу внести ясность - я не страдаю гипер-оптимизмом. Просто выбор между диспутами на форуме и "протестными пикетами" - слишком ущербен, чтобы на него соглашаться.

Говоря о социальной сети, я не об интернет-проекте говорю (хотя интернет-инструментарий ключевой для проекта), а о целой методологии, включающей вовлечение в сеть В РЕАЛЕ широкой заинтересованной аудитории, мотивацию участников к активным действиям В РЕАЛЕ и разумную координацию этих действий через современные средства связи.

Речь идет о создании самоорганизующейся системы. Нам мало интернета - давайте подключим wap, sms, обзвоны на городские телефоны. Регулярная поддержка радио, ТВ и прессы тоже пригодится.

Пока что зарегился на Однопартийце и на сайте соц. сети Барака, чтобы скачать нужные методические материалы (там все есть - о том, как вовлекать соседей и сослуживцев, как собирать финансовую поддержку, как сомневающихся делать своими сторонниками - все очень дельно), перевести на русский и после этого представить (только после этого) возможную структуру.

----------


## JN

Джеди, давай встречаться, без свежей крови никуда...Но надо что-то  с этим делать.

----------


## Олег.Л

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/12096413.html
------------------------

----------


## Hermione Granger

*Jedi Master*, написала вам в личку, идею поддерживаю

----------


## Jorjic

Надпись на табличке: "Осторожно! Ведутся работы по укреплению склона." Район 9-й станции Б.Фонтана.

----------


## Jorjic

Методы везде одинаковые. Главное - придумать правильное название. (10-я станция Б.Ф.)

----------


## Psmith

Хорошие картинки. Надо посоветовать застройщикам предлагать свои недострои (а они таковыми станут или уже стали) для съемок триллеров, ужастиков и боевиков. Или фантастику про конец света. А теперь серьезно. Я тут думал-думал, и подумал. А чего мы, собственно, бьемся в открытую дверь? Как только все застроят, пляжи между апартаментами разделят, как только народ не сможет в КРИТИЧЕСКОЙ массе своей на пляж попасть - тут все и начнется: народ возмутится. Может, так оно и должно быть? Я тут намедни тельняшку на груди рвал, объяснял одной серьезной группе человеков, что плохо это - склоны застраивать. И опасно это. Знаете, что мне сказали? Что я напрасно за "голоту" вступаюсь. Не смогли, мол, бабок срубить вовремя, - нечего на побережье претендовать, пусть даже и в размере метр на два (речь о подстилке идет). И доверительно так мне сообщили - ты, конечно, парень ни причем, а все остальные - кто кричит: оставьте склоны в покое! - это они поют со слов тех богатых дядек, которые к Гурвицу подходцев не нашли, или враждуют с ним. А народ безмолвствует. Может, так ему и надо? Народу. Частью которого мы с вами являемся.

----------


## Jorjic

> А теперь серьезно. Я тут думал-думал, и подумал. А чего мы, собственно, бьемся в открытую дверь? Как только все застроят, пляжи между апартаментами разделят, как только народ не сможет в КРИТИЧЕСКОЙ массе своей на пляж попасть - тут все и начнется: народ возмутится. Может, так оно и должно быть? Я тут намедни тельняшку на груди рвал, объяснял одной серьезной группе человеков, что плохо это - склоны застраивать. И опасно это. Знаете, что мне сказали? Что я напрасно за "голоту" вступаюсь. Не смогли, мол, бабок срубить вовремя, - нечего на побережье претендовать, пусть даже и в размере метр на два (речь о подстилке идет). И доверительно так мне сообщили - ты, конечно, парень ни причем, а все остальные - кто кричит: оставьте склоны в покое! - это они поют со слов тех богатых дядек, которые к Гурвицу подходцев не нашли, или враждуют с ним. А народ безмолвствует. Может, так ему и надо? Народу. Частью которого мы с вами являемся.


 В общем, Вы правы. Только про критическую массу и возмущение народа - утопия. А рассуждения про противников и "голоту" - точно.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> В общем, Вы правы. Только про критическую массу и возмущение народа - утопия. А рассуждения про противников и "голоту" - точно.


  - Думала МЫ общались о том, что дОрого всякому горожанину, независимо от достатка - побережье НА территории Одессы + соблюдение Закона при застройке СОБСТВЕННОСТИ ГРОМАДЫ г.Одессы и при чем здесь.. Следуя ТАКОЙ логике "рассуждения", мож. предположить, что кто-то "измерит" уровень кошельков ВСЕХ и кто не соответствует.. - "на сто первый километр.." из города? И кто будет "определять" уровень соответствия? - неужели эти самые "человеки" , а Человеки ли они и каким боком ЗДЕСЬ Закон ?

----------


## JN

> а все остальные - кто кричит: оставьте склоны в покое! - это они поют со слов тех богатых дядек, которые к Гурвицу подходцев не нашли, или враждуют с ним. А народ безмолвствует. Может, так ему и надо? Народу. Частью которого мы с вами являемся.


 Народ - это понятие безличное, и к сожалению, безразличное, так было всегда. Все хорошее, что сделано, случилось в результате сверхусилий единиц. И эти единицы заранее знали, что их обольют помоями те, кто нашли подходы к нужному анусу и к местам, где плохо лежит. Тем не менее, жизнь все по своим местам расставляет.

----------


## Kozachello

> .... *Все хорошее*, что сделано, *случилось в результате сверхусилий единиц*. И эти единицы заранее знали, что их обольют помоями *те, кто нашли подходы к нужному анусу и к местам, где плохо лежит.*


  Загадочная формула: что это за _такие единицы_, которых "обольют помоями" _другие единицы_, "кто нашли подходы к нужному анусу и к местам, где плохо лежит"?

Те, кто нашли "подходы" -их действительно единицы - живут себе в особняках на побережье и помои в море сливают, а на народ тихо "ложат"...




> *Тем не менее, жизнь все по своим местам расставляет*.


  В течение скольких поколений?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> В течение скольких поколений?


  - Бывает, что и на первом поколении((( "по местам.." ИМХО  
 Ой, кажется мы слегка офф. или флу.., извините

----------


## coder_ak

> И доверительно так мне сообщили - ты, конечно, парень ни причем, а все остальные - кто кричит: оставьте склоны в покое! - это они поют со слов тех богатых дядек, которые к Гурвицу подходцев не нашли, или враждуют с ним.


 Тут скорее речь не про простых людей, а про тех, кто с телевизора вещает. Потому как ну ни разу не поверю в бескорыстие наших товарищей депутатов всех мастей.

----------


## Psmith

Проблема наших склонов - то есть их будущего - лежит, как это ни странно звучит, в экономической плоскости и отсутствии среднего класса как такового. Наш, слегка накопивший жирок люмпен - это инертная масса, которую не сдвинуть ничем. Только голодный и озверевший люмпен способен на протест. И то - под "умелым и чутким руководством". Интеллигенция во все времена всего лишь поставляла идеи для протеста. А среднего класса - осознающего свои ПРАВА и не ленящегося их отстаивать - практически нет. Поэтому рассчитывать на то, что одесситы, ужаснувшись перспективой непопадания на пляж, придут на думскую и будут чего-то требовать - вряд ли стоит. И даже те оппозиционные телевизионные "головы и крупы", которые порой очень метко и больно бьют по носу Гурвица и Ко, не могут пока (УВЫ!) предоставить железобетонные аргументы, на которые люмпен реагирует. Язык не тот. Ведь люмпен только и думает, как до кормушки добраться. Вот, например, ученый, рассказывает, что склоны застраивать нельзя. Народ возмущается. НО - НЕ ПОНИМАЕТ, при чем здесь Гурвиц! Вот такой вот парадокс.

----------


## Destin

Таки да, причем здесь гурвиц? это же боделан во всем виноват!

----------


## Jedi Master

Из выступающих против застройки склонов можно верить только тем людям, которые проводят там часть своей жизни - бегая, катаясь на велике или на роликах, гуляя с детьми и внуками. Среди них есть и бедные, и средний класс, и богатые.

Понятно также, что среди богатых найти принципиальных противников застройки нелегко - у них друзья, партнеры, товарищи.... Сам был свидетелем того, как из "оппозициционных" СМИ по звонку убирались материалы, авторы которых выступали против застройки...

Знаете, как сложилось с прибрежными склонами в Крыму? Был там недавно на экскурсии - на катере вдоль побережья. Так вот, строительство дворцов и других объектов, видимых с моря, велось только ПО ВЫСОЧАЙШЕМУ ПОВЕЛЕНИЮ.

Вот и сложилось у меня достаточно четкое ощущение, что сработать может лишь такая последовательность:
сначала - регулярное, систематическое выступление горожан ПРОТИВ ЗАСТРОЙКИ во всех возможных формах.
потом - использование этой темы крупным лобби
потом - доведение вопроса до того, чтобы вопрос охраны, эксплуатации, развития одесских склонов поступил бы под личный контроль президента или премьера. Подвести вопрос под высочайшее повеление нужно  :smileflag: 

Будут застраивать и тогда. Но может быть меньше, может быть, разумнее. Но я лично бегаю. И катаюсь. И гуляю. И представить себя без этого - будто в жмеринку переехать. Так что буду бороться.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Среди 11 участков — все тот же, на Французском бульваре, 60. Будет ли он продан? Стоит ли его продавать?


 http://www.zn.ua/2000/2600/64824/#comments 
 - Этож где еще НЕ продано? - неужели там, где 24 эт. дом гонят ?

----------


## Jedi Master

Есть ли среди противников застройки склонов программист, который помог бы разобраться с каким-нибудь из существующих движков social network? Основные тезисы постановки задачи уже определились.

----------


## olegory_

Что-то с учетом,того как быстро "развивается" распродажа нашего любимого города-Я становлюсь писемистом.Через годик то и защищать уже нечего будет. Кризис слегка притормозит реализацию, но документально все больше земли будет уходить под застройку и не только земли:
http://forum.segodnya.ua/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=1198&sid=bcce7e0725e20f9a23e0e46e7c243078

----------


## Безам

*Мэрия ждет, пока одесситы потребуют реконструировать Французский бульвар*
Одесская мэрия не будет реконструировать Французский Бульвар в следующем году из-за отсутствия средств и поддержки жителей города.
Об этом сообщил городской голова Эдуард Гурвиц в ходе ежегодного отчета перед одесситами. 
«К сожалению, в ближайший год никаких ремонтных работ на Французском бульваре не будет производится, потому что вообще нет общественной поддержки. Жители должны хотеть и требовать, только тогда мы начнем реконструкцию», - заявил Эдуард Гурвиц. По его словам, на бульваре необходимо осуществить большой объем работ. 
«Работы много, а следовательно она требует больших средств. Французский бульвар должен быть оснащен всем самым лучшим: брусчатка должна быть новая, тротуар - гранитный, необходимо пустить бесшумный трамвай, все фасады должны быть обновлены», - отметил мэр.
Эдуард Гурвиц сообщил, что существует даже организация, которая выступает в защиту Французского бульвара - люди опасаются, что в результате реконструкции бульвар утратит свой исторический облик. Эдуард Гурвиц назвал данные опасения «мифом».
ИА «Репортер»

----------


## Igor Arkin

Я уже писал об этом в теме о ренконструкции Французского бульвара, но повторю и здесь в виду важности понимания происходящего. "Общественность", которая  поторебует расширить бульвар будет жить в следующих объектах. Рондинская стройка - раз. Жилой комплекс на месте территории санатория Россия Кивана Аднана - два. Участок что идет на аукцион н склонах под Россией - три. Участок рядом со стройкой Рондина - четыре. Комплексы под Санаторным переулком (Рыночные технологии и Максстрой) - пять. Механики - шесть. Достаточно "общественности" для поддержки? Никого не забыл? А ну как же - сам Эдуард Гурвиц, который под новый дом приемов отвел земельки в районе пляжа Дельфин. Это будет самый главный "общественник". Сейчас большинство этих строек затормозил кризис и у нас появился шанс. Упустим его избирем, Гурвица еще на пять лет - и все - не видать нам Французского бульвара. Вот что следует ИМХО из обещаний Гурвица об "общественности".

----------


## Безам

Одесская земля подешевела. У моря

http://www.zn.ua/2000/2600/64824/

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если вдруг и будет что-то делаться на Французском бульваре - то это должно быть нечто очень качественное.

А то сначала мы распускаем бредни Колокольникова, выдавая их за реальный проект, потом пилим деревья, а после этого еще и возмущаемся, что общественность протестует...

Скажу следующее. Французский бульвар - ключ к застройке склонов. И определенная реконструкция его нужна, но не такая, как планировалось изначально. И я даже соглашусь с Гурвицем в том, что там надо местами переложить мостовую,  заменить трамвайные пути, сохранив при этом конфигурацию бульвара, и добавить деревьев взамен уничтоженных зеленсмертью.

И езе добавлю, что нынешняя кризисная ситуация, особенно в строительной отрасли, не оставляет камня на камне от проектов типа "Дельфинии". Обломились. У нас есть тайм-аут для того, чтобы прекратить сие безобразие тогда, когда кризис закончится.

----------


## Kozachello

> ...И еще добавлю, что нынешняя кризисная ситуация, особенно в строительной отрасли, не оставляет камня на камне от проектов типа "Дельфинии". *Обломились.* У нас есть тайм-аут для того, чтобы прекратить сие безобразие тогда, когда кризис закончится.


  А он реально закончится? 
Я имею ввиду то, что на Украине подобные "мероприятия" инспирируются свыше с полной выгодой для власти...
Впрочем, "греет" одна надежда: до конца "кризиса" Гурвитц (как мэр) явно не "доживёт"...

----------


## der_wolf

> Есть ли среди противников застройки склонов программист, который помог бы разобраться с каким-нибудь из существующих движков social network? Основные тезисы постановки задачи уже определились.


 программист будет работать за хлеб и воду?  :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

А услуги тех, кто за застройку на рассматриваются?

----------


## Jedi Master

> программист будет работать за хлеб и воду?


 Речь идет о добровольческом объединении граждан. Именно с такими добровольцами нынче (да и всегда) проблема - постить не мешки таскать. Речь о добровольцах. Какой может быть выгода от реально работающей социальной сети - я расскажу им.

Кстати, рондинская стройка под Россией уже превратила участок трассы в сплошную грязь, роллерам там теперь не проехать. На велике легко подскользнуться. Кто там штрафовал застройщиков за грязь?

----------


## Viktoz

> Кто там штрафовал застройщиков за грязь?


 Кризис. Сейчас чиновники о другом думают, а не о штрафе в пару копеек.

----------


## Jedi Master

Так и весь форум о другом думает... Как кризис навалился, минимум неделю ни одного поста ни по одному горячему топику. Может, к весне зарастет травой рондинская стройка... только вот склон уже подрыли...

----------


## Kozachello

> ...Кстати, рондинская стройка под Россией уже превратила участок трассы в сплошную грязь, роллерам там теперь не проехать. На велике легко подскользнуться. *Кто там штрафовал застройщиков за грязь?*


  А у нас вообще на такие "мелочи" и смотреть не принято: не Германия, чай!
Под самым жилым домов, в ходе ремонта теплотрассы, разрыли ямищу (через асфальтовую дорожку), подорвав при этом рядом росшее дерево...
Починили-залатали, с грехом пополам присыпали, а дорожка по щиколотку в грязюке и сбоку предупреждающие рамы-щитки даже не вывезли!
Вот это - по-нашему!

----------


## Destin

«Кредит-Рейтинг» понизил рейтинг облигаций ПИИ «Миханики Украина» до уровня uaВВ. Заемщик или отдельный долговой инструмент с рейтингом uaBB характеризуется кредитоспособностью *ниже достаточной*, по сравнению с другими украинскими заемщиками или долговыми инструментами. Высокая зависимость уровня кредитоспособности от влияния неблагоприятных коммерческих, финансовых и экономических условий.

http://building.ua/2008/12/2/kredit-rejting-ponizil-rejting-obligacij-pii-mihan/

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А услуги тех, кто за застройку на рассматриваются?


 Создадим пятую колонну?

----------


## Лысый0

> Создадим пятую колонну?


 В Испании  :smileflag:

----------


## Безам

"Миханики" добрались до Киева 

http://www.interfax.com.ua/rus/eco/2194/

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В Испании


 Увы. На сей раз в Одессе.

----------


## Лысый0

> Увы. На сей раз в Одессе.


 Тогда четыре должно штурмовать извне :smileflag: . Кто поименно?

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> "Миханики" добрались до Киева 
> 
> http://www.interfax.com.ua/rus/eco/2194/


 Они в Киеве уже очень давно. Кстати, там сейчас объект заканчивают.

----------


## KsKs

> Они в Киеве уже очень давно. Кстати, там сейчас объект заканчивают.


 Вы имеете ввиду на Жмаченко ,у парка Победы?Правда там задержка сдачи минимум на полгода.Хотела я у них квартиру брать,очень уж место нравится.

----------


## Destin

12 декабря в Одессе, в 9 часов утра, общественная организация «Комитет по борьбе с организованной преступностью и коррупцией» проведёт минтинг протеста на строительном объекте рядом с санаторием «Россия».

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odessity_budut_protestovat_protiv_zastrojki_sklo//

----------


## Цаца

к сожалению, врядли это что то даст

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

> к сожалению, врядли это что то даст


 Так многие годы думают многие люди. По крайней мере так говорят, прикрывая этим кто ленность, а кто трусость, оправдываясь перед собой и другими. Подумайте лучше о другом. Что даст если туда не ходить, и кому именно это что-то даст. И тогда станет понятно, что "...дьявол ждет от нас только молчания..."(за точность не ручаюсь), а остальное, т.е. "иметь" нас, он будет и без нашей помощи. Та что я иду, даже если это кармазинцы.

----------


## seredag

Если бы это была суббота - я бы тоже пошла, рабочий день...

----------


## Destin

Фирма-подрядчик реконструкции Лунного (Пионерского – прим.ред.) парка – ООО «Медиа Инвестмент Групп» не представила постоянной комиссии по экологии и чрезвычайным ситуациям Одесского горсовета детальный проект благоустройства территории сквера. Об этом заявил в беседе с журналистами председатель депутатской группы Вячеслав Крук. По его словам, комиссия провела в парке одно из выездных заседаний и убедилась, что там ведется *массовый снос зеленых насаждений.*

http://eho-ua.com/2008/12/11/komissi...ogo_parka.html

----------


## Reanimator72

> 12 декабря в Одессе, в 9 часов утра, общественная организация «Комитет по борьбе с организованной преступностью и коррупцией» проведёт минтинг протеста на строительном объекте рядом с санаторием «Россия».
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odessity_budut_protestovat_protiv_zastrojki_sklo//


 Хорошее занятие для бездельников...а на работу ходить не пробовали?

----------


## maxx™

> Если бы это была суббота - я бы тоже пошла, рабочий день...


 Тоже самое - рассчитывать на явку в будний день....

----------


## Destin

> Тоже самое - рассчитывать на явку в будний день....


 Еще и в девять утра. Скорее всего, эта акция для галочки, а не для реального дела.

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

Вчера, как и обещал, я внес проект решения на сессию Одесского горсовета (состоится 25 декабря) о признании склонов вдоль Трассы Здоровья Парком и о его инвентаризации в первом полугодии 2009 года. О результатах сообщу.

----------


## Destin

А разве кто-нибудь отменял Решение горисполкома №525 от 17.12.92г о том, что склоны от парка Шевченко до 16 ст.БФ это и есть парк "ЮБИЛЕЙНЫЙ", филиал парка им.Шевченко?????? Или вам, уважаемый депутат, об этом ничего не известно?

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

Во-первых - решение горсовета имеет более высокий статус, чем решение исполкома.
Во-вторых - назвать что угодно можно чем угодно. Главное - определить *границы* парковой зоны. Это и предусматривает мой проект решения (которые решением исполкома от 92 года НИКАК не определены).

И вообще - странная реакция записных борцов с застройкой склонов. Когда вместо бесконечных разговоров об этом, человек выносит конкретный проект решения (ДЕЛАЕТ что-то, а не говорит), то им это, оказывается, не нравится...

----------


## Destin

Ну, во-первых, ваш проект - это еще не решение горсовета и, как бы нам "записным борцам" с застройкой склонов этого не хотелось, врядли решением станет. Потому, как выразился мэр - "право вы имеете, а вот возможности нет"....

А во-вторых, вы не ответили на мой вопрос: Решение горисполкома №525 отменили?

Есть еще и третье: вы не можете не осознавать, что примечание в Приложении №1 вашего Акта по паркам и скверам  *"В соответствии с утвержденными сессией Одесского горсовета градобоснованиями и землеотводами"*, напрочь перечеркивает поданный вами проект решения, потому что от участка склонов от парка Шевченко и до Аркадии практически уже ничего и не осталось.

Так что, извините, но ваш проект решения, с учетом уже имеющихся землеотводов, больше похоже на пиар, чем на реальные дела.

----------


## Олег.Л

АлексейГончаренко 
-----------
Не удивляйтесь реакции болеющих за дело....наша доблестная власть во главе с Эдуардом Штирлицем сделала все возможное,чтобы к ней относились больше чем скептически....делайте  дело..... только с обязательным результатом

----------


## Jorjic

> ... И вообще - странная реакция записных борцов с застройкой склонов.


 Вы находитесь во власти. У нас опять начался период отвращения к (от) власти. Каждый Ваш шаг, так или иначе, будет рассматриваться предвзято и под микроскопом. И здесь единственная возможность - делай, что должно и будь, что будет. Это, мягко говоря, очень трудно. Но если так, то дай Вам Бог.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Проблема решения №525 в том, что там не определены границы "Юбилейного", а только площадь. Это давало и дает широчайший простор для махинаций и незаконных землеотводов.

Поэтому, вынос вопроса о границах парка на склонах (название уже неважно, пусть хоть "парк имени Гурвица" будет), поставит вопрос ребром - или городская власть признает, что такой парк есть и определяет его границы, или же городская власть считает, что парка нет и *официально отменяет* решение исполкома №525.

Кроме того, по вопросу о закреплении за склонами статуса парка необходим городской референдум. И тут нам нужна помощь и Балинова, и Гончаренко, и Селянина, и многих и многих, в том числе каждого одессита.

----------


## JN

> Главное - определить *границы* парковой зоны. Это и предусматривает мой проект решения (которые решением исполкома от 92 года НИКАК не определены)....


 Совершенно верно. Очень важно, чтоб границы парков и скверов были определены и *"вынесены в натуру"*. Кстати, это предусмотренно и упомянутым документом, просто Глазырин "положил". Если удастся, честь Вам и хвала.




> И вообще - странная реакция записных борцов с застройкой склонов. Когда вместо бесконечных разговоров об этом, человек выносит конкретный проект решения (ДЕЛАЕТ что-то, а не говорит), то им это, оказывается, не нравится...


 Понимаете, мы уже привыкли отличать заявления и поступки, проекты и решения. Результатом называется РЕЗУЛЬТАТ, а не попытка. Но пытаться необходимо, просто ПиаРить попытки, а не результаты не стоит. И тогда "борцам против застройки" все очень понравится, как минимум, одному. :smileflag:

----------


## -Ariadna-

Пусть уважаемый депутат проведет агитацию, сначала, среди своих однопартийцев. А это уже пол дела.

----------


## seredag

Да однопартийцы знатные.... Когда в прошлом году возникла ситуация с возможной застройкой нашего сквера Луч, то мы по факсу передали в "штаб" Партии Регионов необходимые документы, но 525 решение не вдохновило почемуто их, мало того, они открыто предупредили - разведаем ситуацию, если кто-то мелкий из местечковых - поможем, но если кто-то из наших, особенно если из верхушки, - пас. И больше мы их и не слышали...

----------


## JN

> Пусть уважаемый депутат проведет агитацию, сначала, среди своих однопартийцев. А это уже пол дела.


  "Ну, об этом можно только мечтать!"(С)

----------


## coder_ak

Но почему же всё таки гражданин Гончаренко голосовал на сессии горсовета ЗА застройку склонов?

----------


## Regel

> Но почему же всё таки гражданин Гончаренко голосовал на сессии горсовета ЗА застройку склонов?


 Отвечал уже здесь вроде где-то, насколько я помню "злые дяди ввели в заблуждение молодой неокрепший организм"

З.Ы Посмотрите по истории постов  сабжа.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Так что, извините, но ваш проект решения, с учетом уже имеющихся землеотводов, больше похоже на пиар, чем на реальные дела.


 Категорический с Вами несогласен!

http://eko-od.org.ua/common/votes.php?lang=ru
После того, как депутат Одесского городского совета Гончаренко Алексей Алексеевич проголосовал "за" принятие решения №1400-V от 04.07.2007, появился прямой смысл повысить инвестиционную привлекательность отведенных под застройку территорий. В частности, этому будет способствовать максимально быстрое официальное придание всей остальной прибрежной зоны статуса парка и немедленный вынос в натуру его границ. Мало того, что это гарантирует сохранение зеленой зоны вокруг новостроев, такое решение сделает также невозможным новые землеотводы на склонах с появлением конкурентов и неизбежным снижением цены продаваемых объектов.

Так что на пиар это не похоже. Это более чем реальные дела.

С другой стороны, вся остальная, нераздерибаненная территория является лакомым куском и для городских властей, и для потенциальных застройщиков. "Протащить" такое решение трудно, практически невозможно. Поэтому Гончаренко Алексею Алексеевичу сегодня очень нужна Ваша поддержка в этом нужном и благородном начинании. 



> И вообще - странная реакция записных борцов с застройкой склонов. Когда вместо бесконечных разговоров об этом, человек выносит конкретный проект решения (ДЕЛАЕТ что-то, а не говорит), то им это, оказывается, не нравится...


 Почему? Нравится. Вот лично я, например, оценил красоту игры.

----------


## JN

Сережа, ты опять вОвремя!
Об этом как-то и не думалось, но... Этого нельзя исключать.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Проверка на вшивость - элементарно: пусть поставит под сомнение законность ранее оформленных землеотводов и инициирует их отмену. А пока он в выигрыше при любом раскладе: не пройдет - все в черном, а он один "спаситель склонов"; а если вдруг пройдет - ну просто замечательно   :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Так ведь он обещал уже подать некий законопроект, о парке Юбилейном, что он есть, хоть и не весь, уже. Не до мыса Большой Фонтан, а только до Аркадии...
Правда, ход беспроигрышный. Законопроект, очевидно даже для мажоров, не пройдет. Зато будет возможность поговорить о том, что он, мол, "дело" сделал, а ОНИ, мол, козлы, не приняли.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Предложение к Гончаренко, Балинову, Селянину. 

В случае непринятия горсоветом проекта Гончаренко о создании и определении границ парка на склонах - требовать вынесения этого вопроса на общегородской референдум.

----------


## JN

Неплохо бы предложить механизм реализации этого предложения.

----------


## Destin

Как уже и было с другим референдумом, инициированном депутатской группой "Родина", закончится вот этим: "Право вы имеете, а возможности - нет!" Хотя, в любом случае, поддерживаю предложение Кайзера.

----------


## Jedi Master

Референдум можно провести путем смс голосования на любом из одесских каналов где подключен такой сервис. Только предварительно нужно плотно проанонсировать мероприятие, подключая максимум СМИ для этого, и при помощи какого-нибудь спонсора сделать смс для голосования бесплатным (кажется, это возможно) Голосование проводить в прямом эфире, следя за динамикой результатов

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Предложение к Гончаренко, Балинову, Селянину. 
> 
> В случае непринятия горсоветом проекта Гончаренко о создании и определении границ парка на склонах - требовать вынесения этого вопроса на общегородской референдум.


 Очень правильно!
Буде референдум (или скорее всего нет - понятно почему) не суть важно.
важнео привлечь внимание горожан и депутатов к этой проблеме. Важно испробовать и такую возможность в борьбе за *наши* склоны.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Хорошее занятие для бездельников...а на работу ходить не пробовали?


 Ну, вот что за человек такой...
Никак не пойму, такое отношение от души или за деньги?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Ну, вот что за человек такой...
> Никак не пойму, такое отношение от души или за деньги?


 Для кого-то может быть парадоксальным, ноя поддерживаю Реаниматора.
"Массовые акции", проводящиеся в будний день без особой на то причины (например, если это не пикетирование сессии горсовета) - это в подавляющем большинстве случаев проплаченная акция, цель которой - пиар, заказуха и видимость работы. 
В выходные дни проплаченные акции проводить труднее - дороже   :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, вот что за человек такой...
> Никак не пойму, такое отношение от души или за деньги?


 Абсолютно уверен - от души.

----------


## Destin

> Для кого-то может быть парадоксальным, ноя поддерживаю Реаниматора.
> "Массовые акции", проводящиеся в будний день без особой на то причины (например, если это не пикетирование сессии горсовета) - это в подавляющем большинстве случаев проплаченная акция, цель которой - пиар, заказуха и видимость работы. 
> В выходные дни проплаченные акции проводить труднее - дороже


 Акция в пятницу под Рондинской строечкой была проплачена - это однозначно. Но, в нашем деле за сохранение склонов, считаю нужно использовать любую возможность. Пусть даже, если она кем-то проплачена. Кстати, без инциндента не обошлось:
http://revisor.od.ua/news/Protest__Sklony-000820/

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Для кого-то может быть парадоксальным, ноя поддерживаю Реаниматора.
> "Массовые акции", проводящиеся в будний день без особой на то причины (например, если это не пикетирование сессии горсовета) - это в подавляющем большинстве случаев проплаченная акция, цель которой - пиар, заказуха и видимость работы. 
> В выходные дни проплаченные акции проводить труднее - дороже


 Да ясен пень, что это "Родина" так пиарится, понятно, что все проплачено.
Но ведь нельзя же отрицать, что такая акция все равно пойдет на пользу совершенно не проплаченному и искреннему движению одесситов в защиту приморских склонов.
И даже такую (а возможно, именно такую) ее еще больше боятся г.э.и., его шайка и застройщики. Они даже бандюков доморощенных наняли для разгона родиновского перформенса.
Боится власть сбора в одном месте противников собственных авантюр! Боится и противостоит таким собраниям любыми способами. 

В том числе, увы,  и высказываниями на форумах своих приспешников.

----------


## coder_ak

И вы свято верите, что проплаченные акции имеют цель благо для одесситов? Птица наивняк есть такая 
Всё это борьба за власть и за те же участки на склонах.

----------


## Destin

Кодер, вот и хорошо! Пусть Родина борется с Рондиным, Гончаренко с Миханиками, главное чтобы склоны оставались парком и пляжи для всех. А вскоре - новые выборы не загорами, а там посмотрим чья возьмёт!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Акция в пятницу под Рондинской строечкой была проплачена - это однозначно. Но, в нашем деле за сохранение склонов, считаю нужно использовать любую возможность. Пусть даже, если она кем-то проплачена. Кстати, без инциндента не обошлось:
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Protest__Sklony-000820/


 Просмотрел. Много думал.
Пятница. Будний день. Не сезон. Народу - ноль.
Стоят люди с плакатами. Кто их прочитает - строители?
Люди блокируют стройку.
"Незвестные из кустов" не пытаются ее разблокировать, а рвут плакаты.
Которые никто, кроме строителей, не прочтет.
И уходят.
Милиция делает вид, что пытается им помешать.

Вопрос: что это было?

----------


## Igor Arkin

> И вы свято верите, что проплаченные акции имеют цель благо для одесситов? Птица наивняк есть такая


 Это не птица наивняк, это мэр Гурвиц - наивняк. Свято верит, что проплаченные акции это благо. Все выводит и выводит двух слов не могущих связать своих "сторонников" на Думскую. Вы б coder посмелей бы были - задали бы ГЭЙю этот вопрос на его автоответчик доверия. Чего ж Вы здесь нас спрашиваете :smileflag: 
Вот теперь у него подражатели появились. Надо сказать эти хоть с режиссурой как то с выдумкой акцию провели. Плакаты порвали, экшн однако. Не то что на Думской гурвиц-югенд под руководством Багрий Шахматовой флажками размахивает.

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

> Кстати, без инциндента не обошлось:
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Protest__Sklony-000820/


 Да уж! Еще немного яда: М.Галицкий, он же сын того А.Галицкого, который уничтожил Вагнеровский парк, и стройку высотки, которого украшает издевательский плакат о том, что это реконструкция кортов? Похоже, что да. А при чем тут Родина? Надписи на знаменах? И?

----------


## Jorjic

> ... М.Галицкий, он же сын того А.Галицкого, который уничтожил Вагнеровский парк...


 Можно попросить о Вагнеровском парке поподробнее. Можно в личку, действительно очень интересует.

----------


## Destin

Справедливости ради отмечу, что Вагнеровский парк был уничтожен еще задолго до того, как Галицкий начал там строительство.

----------


## Ginger

> Можно попросить о Вагнеровском парке поподробнее


 


> Справедливости ради отмечу, что Вагнеровский парк был уничтожен еще задолго до того, как Галицкий начал там строительство.


 Можно попросить краткий экскурс в историю не по ЛС? Это что за стройка?

----------


## BURN

Пришло письмо от ЭКО:



> Очень важное сообщение. 25.12.08 в четверг в 10 часов утра планируется
> митинг на Думской площади  против стройки по адресу Французский
> бульвар, 60/1 (возле санатория "Россия", на берегу моря).
> Есть перспектива остановить эту стройку, но нужна небольшая поддержка общественности.
> См. новости на форуме http://eko-od.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51
> Нам необходимо знать, будете ли Вы на митинге. Необходимо набрать
> достаточное количество человек. Митинг будет заявлен
> официально.
> 
> ...


 eko-od.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=51


! Поправка: я не организатор, а участник, заявивший о согласии. Письмо, цитировавшееся выше пришло мне на э-почту от ЭКО, и, если вы в целом и Вы в частности заинтересованы, свяжитесь собственно с ЭКО. Контакты здесь: eko-od.org.ua/ru/contacts.php. Или напишите мне, а я им перешлю.

----------


## aliaodessa

Разрешение на эту стройку,на сессии поддержали депутаты от разных фракций ,в том числе и Гончаренко голосовал "ЗА" от партии Регионов.Так что,деревья в Херсонском сквере  по-более кислорода выделяют или как?Почему там нельзя ,а тут можно рубить и уничтожать?давайте позовем его на митинг,пусть скажет,это парк был или не парк?А если по его выводам комиссии это парк,то почему он голосовал за застройку?НЕ ЛОГИЧНО,,,,                      см.4 сессию горсовета от05.04.07 http://revisor.od.ua/person/Aleksej_Goncharenko/

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Судя по всему, на Французском бульваре, 60/1 случилось то, что я больше всего боялся по Миханикам. А именно: что они начнут строить, вырубят деревья, "разровняют" участок и срежут часть склона, и на этом у них закончатся бабки - или просто пропадет интерес к объекту из-за отсутствия перспектив получения дивидентов в будущем. В итоге склоны останутся незащищенными в оползневом отношении и в скором времени поедут вниз.

"Михаников" мы задержали, строить они не начали (если помните, я больше всего бился за запрет выполнения каких-либо работ на объекте), и сегодня у них минусовой кредитный рейтинг - даже без затрат на производство строительных работ в Одессе. Рондина остановить не удалось.

В принципе, по мнению специалистов, для того, чтобы такие склоны пошли вниз, достаточно просто вырубить деревья и оставить все как есть - и через год-два начнется.

Я думаю, сейчас нужно требовать создания независимой экспертной группы из специалистов ЧерноморНИИпроекта, гидротехнических факультетов ОГАСА и Морского университета. Эта группа должна проанализировать состояния "замороженных" приморских строек на предмет опасности для инженерной защиты города.
При выявлении комиссией угрозы для города нужно требовать от застройщиков в добровольном порядке или через суд немедленной разработки и выполнения комплекса мер по восстановлению систем берегоукрепления и отвода грунтовых вод с расчетным сроком эксплуатации не менее 10 лет.

Что касается "бездельничающего", но движущегося крана - это в последнее время стало фишкой для замороженных строек, под которые еще надеются найти лохов-"инвесторов" или покупателей.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Destin* и *aliaodessa* наказаны за переходы на личности и флейм. Это не метод ведения дискуссии, а трамвайный салон в час пик, однако.

----------


## Rambler

> Кодер, вот и хорошо! Пусть Родина борется с Рондиным, Гончаренко с Миханиками, главное чтобы склоны оставались парком и пляжи для всех. А вскоре - новые выборы не загорами, а там посмотрим чья возьмёт!


 Однозначно, тупые  одесситы в очередной раз  проголосуют за русский  язык, т.е. ПР!

----------


## Jorjic

> Однозначно, тупые  одесситы в очередной раз  проголосуют за русский  язык, т.е. ПР!


 А острые неодесситы за Ющенко?

----------


## -Ariadna-

И тупые и острые сами за себя. Главное, чтобы бизнес не пострадал и машинку было куда припарковать. А остальное, так, поговорить.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Ребята, зачем спорить?
Надо 25.12.2008 пойти к мэрии и пошуметь там немного, соблюдая приличия и требования текущего законодательства.
Пусть эти гаврики знают, что не все так просто.
В пршлые разы они даже форпосты всякие дурацкие стали создвать с перепугу.
Нас боятся эти мерзавцы, тоько надо собратся вместе.
Я приду. Кто еще?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Изуродован берег, изуродованы склоны, уничтожены деревья, залиты тонны  бетона, стройка остановлена. И найдутся же такие, кто скажет - пожалейте Одессу, пусть  достороят, хуже не будет. Что делать с этими уродами? Как их заставить убрать после себя то, что они натворили у нас? У кого это требовать?

----------


## aliaodessa

Ну соберемся и что?Стоит толпа народа и что?Что значит пошуметь немного соблюдая приличия?Песни что-ли петь будем?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Уникальная трасса здоровья для того, чтобы там бегать, кататься на великах, роликах и гулять. Одновременно это и часть системы уполаживания склонов. Уникальные рукотворные зеленые склоны для того, чтобы нормально работали берегоукрепительные сооружения и система дренирования. Одновременно это и парк Юбилейный. Все это пора привести в порядок и поддерживать средствами  городского бюджета.
Об этом необходимо напоминать властям любыми средствами, типа у них там плохо слышат и плохо понимают. И не важно уж как, митингами на Думской перед исполкомом, пикетами стройки, массовыми маевками или катанием на роликах. Это уж кто как может продемонстрировать, зачем ему склоны, море, трасса здоровья. Можно и песню вспомнить про сволочей, что деревья рубили... Тут все средства хороши.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну соберемся и что?Стоит толпа народа и что?Что значит пошуметь немного соблюдая приличия?Песни что-ли петь будем?


 Так и не собирайтесь. Гордо станьте отдельно от толпы, за заграждением. А я все-таки постою и "пошумлю, соблюдая приличия" в презренной толпе. И, действительно, скорей всего ничего, с прагматической точки зрения нонсенс. Но в этой "толпе" быть все же гораздо приятнее, чем в той, за заграждением.

----------


## aliaodessa

Так мы в "этой" толпе ежедневно,может есть более четкие направления для действий ?Есть предложения ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Так мы в "этой" толпе ежедневно,может есть более четкие направления для действий ?Есть предложения ?


 То есть, Вы предлагаете не быть в "этой" толпе именно 25 декабря? Довольно конкретное предложение.

----------


## aliaodessa

Да нет,я буду,только что делать там?Тупо стоять?

----------


## Jorjic

> Да нет,я буду,только что делать там?Тупо стоять?


 Попробуйте постоять "остро". Делать что либо, громко уверяя всех окружающих, что это бессмысленно и, особенно, глупо, как то странно.
ЗЫ. Представьте себе, что 25 декабря на Думской площади соберется толпа в, скажем, 1000 человек и будет "тупо" стоять. Боюсь, что это будет очень остро.

----------


## aliaodessa

Опять не дождалась прямого ответа!Делаю выводы,что вы сами не знаете,что там делать,просто в сторонке постоите?             Будет больше похоже на админресурсные митинги,как-то уж больно по-советски.

----------


## Anton

> Да нет,я буду,только что делать там?Тупо стоять?


 А вы стойте не тупо! Принесите с собой громкоговоритель и пытайтесь с его помощью донести до действующей власти лозунги типа "прекратите разрушение склонов!", "свободу Херсонскуму скверу!", "утвердите границы парка Юбилейный!", например.

----------


## aliaodessa

У меня нет громкоговорителя!Где купить?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Опять не дождалась прямого ответа!Делаю выводы......


 Хотите выявить зачинщиков?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> У меня нет громкоговорителя!Где купить?


 Я принесу вам свой

----------


## aliaodessa

Мне зачинщики не интересны,какая разница,кто начал,интересно что получится и будет ли результат.А за громкоговоритель-большое вам человеческое спасибо

----------


## Jorjic

> Опять не дождалась прямого ответа! Делаю выводы,что вы сами не знаете, что там делать, просто в сторонке постоите? Будет больше похоже на админресурсные митинги, как-то уж больно по-советски.


 Вы почему-то не процитировали мой пост, в котором ожидали "прямого ответа". Видимо вы ожидали, что я скажу, что надо бросаться туфлями или поливать дерьмом депутатов. Повторю еще раз свою мысль: делать ничего особенного не надо. Просто власть должна увидеть сколько нас, дальше они сами умеют считать, я вас уверяю.
Про админресурсные митинги вам, очевидно, виднеее. Но если их проводят и тратят на них относительно большие средства, значит все же результат от них есть. Иначе следует признать властьпредержащих идиотами.

----------


## aliaodessa

Ладно,будем просто стоять,убедили.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне зачинщики не интересны, какая разница, кто начал, интересно что получится и будет ли результат.


 С высокой степенью вероятности ничего не получится или результат будет мизерным. Так что прямого практического смысла это не имеет.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Мне зачинщики не интересны,какая разница,кто начал,интересно что получится и будет ли результат.А за громкоговоритель-большое вам человеческое спасибо


 "Результат" уже есть. Он - на Малом Фонтане  виден невооруженным глазом - изуродован берег, море.  Эта стройка -  плевок всем нам в душу. А то, что там натворили, никуда не денется уже никогда. И это мы допустили, все вместе. А на какой результат вы рассчитываете?

----------


## coder_ak

> Как их заставить убрать после себя то, что они натворили у нас? У кого это требовать?


 Например у депутатов за которых проголосовало большинство одесситов, т.е. за Партию Регионов. Это, например, А. Гончаренко, Л. Климов. Пусть хоть что то делают, а не только по телевизору мелькают.

----------


## Igor Arkin

Ну регионалов всего 38. Не будь солидарных голосований Партии Регионов с блоком Гурвица "Наша Одессе" не натворили бы они столько. Так что надо этого же требовать и от депутатов Гурвица. Это например М.Багрий Шахматова, В.Киреев, А.Луняченко. Пусть тоже хоть что то делают, а не только по телевизору мелькают.

----------


## Petrova

придем на митинг.

----------


## ПВВ

> Я приду. Кто еще?


 Я постараюсь.

----------


## Danakate

Сегодня по нескольким одесским каналам прошел репортаж о том, что срок эксплуатации одесских склонов, являющихся в первую очередь противооползневым сооружением вышел еще 15 лет назад. Государственный бюджет на кап. ремонт средств не выделяет, поэтому ремонтные работы опять ложатся на городской бюджет (слова начальника управления инженерной защиты территории одесского побережья Владимир Соколов), и что эти работы начнутся в конце января 2009, проводить их будет уже известная Одессе греческая компания «Механики» и закончатся к евро 2012. Показали множество красивых картинок, включая дубайский отель Парус и обещали, что трасса здоровья будет сохранена и как и все проходы к пляжам останутся свободными; переделают канатную дорогу. Звучит красиво.. насколько это будет соответствовать действительности?..

----------


## Сергей Дибров

В городском бюджете на 2009 год финансирование данных мероприятий в надлежащем объеме предусмотрено?

Ответ на этот вопрос позволит ответить на Ваш.

----------


## JN

Надо выходить. Если бы все, кто здесь проголосовали, хоть раз вышли на Думскую, гурвиланы запели бы уже другую песню. 900 человек для Одессы очень не мало.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> .. проводить их будет уже известная Одессе греческая компания «Механики»..


   - А "Миханики" - большие спецы по противооползневым работам?..Разве ТАКИМИ работами эта фирми известна?



> ..закончатся к евро 2012.


  - 


> По словам главы государства, в некоторых городах существуют существенные недостатки в подготовке к Евро-2012. В частности, Одесская городская власть отказалась передать аэропорт в государственную собственность, а во Львове до сих пор не решен вопрос передачи земли от одного из сельских советов и от Минобороны для потребностей подготовки к Евро-2012.


  из http://www.sovsport.ru/news/text-item/315955 
 - ИМХО, Евро к НАШим Склонам отношение, точно НЕ имеет, даже город может "пролететь, как фанера над..", факты представителя власти "притянуты за уши" ! ИМХО, хотят "городск. радетели" подвести хоть какую-то, напоминающую закон базу, под свои ПРОТИВОПРАВНЫЕ посягательства на застройку ПАРКА на берегу в городской черте, да еще НЕ получив на то соглясие горожан( хоть в форме референдума).



> Показали множество красивых картинок, включая дубайский отель


  - Неужели в Дубаях строили "миханики" ? Может проект рассчитывали? Кажется "Афина" - хорошее подтвеждения КАЧЕСТВА работ сей фирмы, представляете ЭТО "качество" на противооползневых работах? А "отцам города" - плевать на это, еще и Склоны решили отдать.., а гр. Соколов Парка там никогда и не видел( где-то в теме есть), "повылазило" , видать..



> обещали, что трасса здоровья будет сохранена и как и все проходы к пляжам останутся свободными;


  - Вместо тени ЖИВЫХ деревьев, кустов и травы, представляете в тени ЧЕГО народ будет "отдыхать" в летн. жару до 40 С, а то и выше, и ЧТО обонять, находясь ЗА "хмарочосами"? ИМХО, даже дилетанту ясно, что направление воздушн. масс с моря - бриз, поменяется вблиз этих ж\б башен! А КУДА денутся грунтов. воды, котор. не найдут выхода..? Хороших "профи" ребята нашли для уничтожения Склонов, НЕ говоря об остальных "хозяевах", оч. "законно" получен. земельн. участков, на территории Парка "Юбилейный" и уничтоженных санаториев Видать они точно ЗДЕСЬ жить не собираются, ИМХО, иначе сработал бы "инстинкт самосохранения"..

----------


## Сергей Дибров

"Независимое рейтинговое агентство «Кредит-Рейтинг» (Киев) понизило долгосрочный кредитный рейтинг выпуска именных целевых облигаций серии А предприятия с иностранными инвестициями (ПИИ) «Миханики Украина» (Одесса) на сумму 50,5 млн грн и сроком обращения до 04.01.2009 г. с уровня uaВВВ- до уровня uaВВ. Прогноз рейтинга изменен на стабильный."
http://building.ua/2008/12/02/kredit-rejting-ponizil-rejting-obligacij-pii-mihan/

"Заемщик или отдельный долговой инструмент с рейтингом uaBB характеризуется кредитоспособностью ниже достаточной, по сравнению с другими украинскими заемщиками или долговыми инструментами. Высокая зависимость уровня кредитоспособности от влияния неблагоприятных коммерческих, финансовых и экономических условий.

Стабильный прогноз указывает на отсутствие на текущий момент предпосылок для изменения рейтинга на протяжении года."

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

> Можно попросить о Вагнеровском парке поподробнее.


 Jorjic и Ginger, я, к сожалению, не владею данной темой в достаточной степени. Просто знаю, что в Мукачевском переулке(бывшем Вагнеровском), на территории бывшего военного санатория был старый, дореволюционный парк, со статуями, разбитый неким Вагнером( не Рихардом). Теперь санатория нет, нет и парка там стоят две высотки и еще одна строиться. Все работы концерна "ГАЛИ". Правда, некоторые мои друзья убеждают меня, что парк тот занимал верхнюю кромку склона от Лермонтовского переулка до Азарова. Если это так, то в нем "приняли участие" многие известные личности, выстроившие там свои "маетки". Та же его часть, что по утверждению моих друзей, была вдоль ул. Морской, на территории Укрпрофздравницы(парк там был, действитеельно очень красивым), был распродан, вырублен, и застроем коттеджами, огражденными от людей высоким глухим забором, он точно был продан при непосредственном участии  :smileflag:  пана Боделана и членов его семьи. Остались только те огромные деревья, что стоят по "нашу" сторону забора.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic и Ginger, я, к сожалению, не владею данной темой в достаточной степени. Просто знаю, что в Мукачевском переулке(бывшем Вагнеровском), на территории бывшего военного санатория был старый, дореволюционный парк, со статуями, разбитый неким Вагнером( не Рихардом)...


 Спасибо за ответ. Это мне известно. Меня просто удивило слово "парк". На самом деле это был участок Вильяма (Вильгельма) Вагнера, который после его смерти был поделен на три и унаследован его детьми, которые прожили там до революции. На участке было вначале три дома, а потом остались два, в которых и размещался впоследствии военный санаторий. Естественно, возле домов была ухоженная территория, но парком это назвать, пожалуй, нельзя. 
Вагнерам (Ринк-Вагнеру) принадлежал еще очень большой участок за Аркадией. По преданию он его проиграл в карты(?). Я думал, что Вы говорили именно о нем.

----------


## Руфь

Депутат Одесского городского совета Алексей Гончаренко намерен вынести на обсуждение завтрашней сессии горсовета вопрос о придании одесским склонам статуса парковой зоны.

Если склоны официально станут парком на них по закону нельзя будет ничего строить.
 Подробнее здесь

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Сообщение для СМИ



> Уважаемые коллеги,
> 
> Сообщаю Вам, что в четверг, 25 декабря 2008 года, гражданские
> активисты Одессы, объединившиеся вокруг инициативы «Э.К.О.»
> («Экологическая Команда Одессы») проведут митинг и пикетирование
> очередной сессии Одесского городского совета.
> 
> Цель участников акции – потребовать от городских властей должного
> реагирования на действия прокуратуры, которая опротестовала решение
> ...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Депутат Одесского городского совета Алексей Гончаренко намерен вынести на обсуждение завтрашней сессии горсовета вопрос о придании одесским склонам статуса парковой зоны.
> 
> Если склоны официально станут парком на них по закону нельзя будет ничего строить.
>  Подробнее здесь


 Подробнее здесь:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=3776567#post3776567

----------


## Destin

C проектом решения Гончаренко можно ознакомиться здесь:

http://balinov.info/mtree/dokumentyi...E0%E2%EB%E5%ED

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Если склоны официально станут парком на них по закону нельзя будет ничего строить..


  - Разве есть ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЙ док.-т отменяющ. статус парка "Юбилейный" ? Может просто нужно поднять ЗАКОННЫЙ док.-т, кажется от 1992г., т.е. восстановить?

----------


## BURN

> Сообщение для СМИ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Уважаемые коллеги,
> 
> Сообщаю Вам, что в четверг, 25 декабря 2008 года, гражданские
> ...


 а я только хотел написать об этом))

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> а я только хотел написать об этом))


 О митинге?

----------


## Anton

> - Разве есть ОФИЦИАЛЬНЫЙ док.-т отменяющ. статус парка "Юбилейный" ? Может просто нужно поднять ЗАКОННЫЙ док.-т, кажется от 1992г., т.е. восстановить?


 Тут уже говорили, что в документе 1992-го года не определены границы парка... :\

----------


## Anton

> Подробнее здесь:
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=3776567#post3776567


 Т. е. вы все продолжаете выдавать свои *предположения* за абсолютную истину?

----------


## Скрытик

> Тут уже говорили, что в документе 1992-го года не определены границы парка... :\


 Простите, а каким образом Вы, находясь в Москве, так осведомлены о том что происходит у нас? Хоть намекните на кого работаете.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Т. е. вы все продолжаете выдавать свои *предположения* за абсолютную истину?


 Да, именно так. Я выдаю за абсолютную истину то, что нужно собирать независимую комиссию экспертов и выяснять, что творится на заброшенных стройках.

----------


## Jorjic

Не знаю, как правильно и коротко сформулировать то, что я хочу сказать.
Только что пришел сын и принес из универа листовку "Родины" с призывом придти завтра на митинг за передачу водопровода в собственность города. Наверняка таких инициатив есть еще не одна. В том числе и наша, по защите склонов и ТЗ. Завтра опять, видимо, будет традиционная картина - каждый будет стоять в своей кучке и провозглашать свои требования. Кучек будет много, а это, фактически, равносильно их отсутствию, даже если вся Думская будет заполнена народом.
Мне кажется, нужно понять простейшую вещь (я это говорю уже далеко не в первый раз и письменно и устно) - не нужно каждому требовать выполнения своих локальных требований. Нужно всем вместе требовать элементарной гласности и прозрачности телодвижений власти. Чтобы мы об их черных планах узнавали не постфактум и случайно, благодаря усилиям энтузиастов, а абсолютно легально во всех СМИ. Вот тогда каждое принятие решения, происходящее на виду у всех и выставленное на всеобщее обозрение заранее, приобретет совсем другой вид.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Сугубо формально... Сессии проходят открыто, заседания исполкома - открыто, градсоветы - открыто...

----------


## Jorjic

> Сугубо формально... Сессии проходят открыто, заседания исполкома - открыто, градсоветы - открыто...


 Слово *сугубо* - ключевое. Может обыватель (это не ругательство, а определение), не копаясь в интернете и не переворушивая то, что написано невнятно и мелким шрифтом, понять то, о чем идет речь? 
Нужен нормальный анализ в СМИ, представление различных точек зрения,  разумное и аргументированное, а  не разрывание тельняшек на груди.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Тут уже говорили, что в документе 1992-го года не определены границы парка... :\


  - Уважаемый, реакция, в виде сообщения, была НА такой текст: 



> ..Если склоны официально станут парком на них по закону нельзя будет ничего строить..


  А на  Ваше - "не определены границы", могу предложить дополнение к своему - "..Может просто нужно поднять ЗАКОННЫЙ док.-т.." + определить границы Парка Юбилейный И ВНЕСТИ ДОПОЛНЕНИЕ\приложение К основному\СУЩЕСТВУЮЩЕМУ документу!..Разве наши сообщения противоречат ? - ИМХО, они дополняют друг друга)))

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Разве наши сообщения противоречат ? - ИМХО, они дополняют друг друга)))


 Я думаю, в данном случае мы просто наблюдаем замедленное реагирование на знакомые раздражители, в условиях задержки поступления внешних управляющих воздействий   :smileflag: 

Завтра проверим.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Нужен нормальный анализ в СМИ, представление различных точек зрения,  разумное и аргументированное, а  не разрывание тельняшек на груди.


 То есть - нужны нормальные объективные и незаангажированные СМИ. Давно нужны. Лет двадцать как...

А для их появления нужен стабильный платежеспособный спрос на такую информацию.

----------


## Jorjic

> То есть - нужны нормальные объективные и незаангажированные СМИ. Давно нужны. Лет двадцать как...


 Полагаю, что незаангажированные и объективные СМИ в природе отсутствуют. Нужны разноангажированные СМИ и нормальная система выборов. А платежеспособный спрос появится, как только появится реальное предложение, а не имитация (и демократии и информации).

----------


## Jorjic

> Я думаю, в данном случае мы просто наблюдаем замедленное реагирование на знакомые раздражители, в условиях задержки поступления внешних управляющих воздействий


 Красиво! Извините, не удержался. Без обид.

----------


## Anton

> Простите, а каким образом Вы, находясь в Москве, так осведомлены о том что происходит у нас? Хоть намекните на кого работаете.


 Ха-ха-ха! А сейчас я где нахожусь? В Саудовской Аравии?

----------


## Anton

> Да, именно так. Я выдаю за абсолютную истину то, что нужно собирать независимую комиссию экспертов и выяснять, что творится на заброшенных стройках.


 Да! Согласен с вами.

----------


## Destin

Прокуратура Одессы согласилась отозвать и перепроверить свой протест, поданный на решение горсовета, разрешившее ООО «Жилстрой-2» строительство по адресу: Французский Бульвар, 60/1 24-этажного рекреационно-оздоровительного комплекса. Ранее свой протест прокуратура мотивировала тем, что данное строительство ведется с нарушением земельного и водного кодексов. Ведомство усомнилось, что данный комплекс можно будет отнести к медучреждениям, которые можно строить в прибрежной зоне.
Вместе с тем заместитель начальника управления архитектуры Владимир Колокольников напомнил, что данный участок площадью в 0,43 га был продан на аукционе за 21,5 млн грн, то есть за $100 тысяч за «сотку». Еще 11 млн грн фирма уже вложила в развитие инженерно-транспортной инфраструктуры города. 
Кроме того, на 90% готовы гидротехнические берегоукрепительные сооружения, которые создают дополнительную территорию в 0,625 га. Они будут переданы управлению инженерной защиты территории и инвестор будет их арендовать. Фактически, с учетом всего вышесказанного компания инвестировала в город более 100 млн грн. 
При этом, по словам Владимира Колокольникова, строящийся комплекс с полным правом можно отнести к объектам рекреации. В свою очередь представитель прокуратуры, присутствовавший на заседании, пошел навстречу *просьбе городского головы Эдуарда Гурвица* и отозвал протест для дополнительной проверки указанных в нем данных. 
Отметим, что ООО «Жилстрой-2» входит в сферу интересов депутата Одесского горсовета от Социалистической партии Украины Владимира Рондина, который лично принимал участие в торгах по данному участку. 


http://eho-ua.com/2008/12/25/strojjku_deputata_rondina_na_francuzskom_bulvare_ne_ostanovjat.html

----------


## Витя1975

Как оказалось, часто те кто ратует за склоны на словах - на деле на это не способны :smileflag: 
http://www.od-news.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2336&Itemid=1

----------


## Jorjic

> Как оказалось, часто те кто ратует за склоны на словах - на деле на это не способны


 А можно перевести на общедоступный язык, кто что предлагал и кто за что (или против чего)  в данном случае голосовал?

----------


## Скрытик

Да, Гурвиц явно стал адекватно оценивать интернет-сми. Число интерент-одобрямс и все кто против ГЕИ враги Одессы растет как на дрожжах.

----------


## Витя1975

> А можно перевести на общедоступный язык, кто что предлагал и кто за что (или против чего)  в данном случае голосовал?


 Можно конечно, но вам для этого достаточно ссылочку открыть.
Там ответы на все ваши вопросы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Можно конечно, но вам для этого достаточно ссылочку открыть. Там ответы на все ваши вопросы.


 Открыл. Я эту галиматью читать не умею. 
"... вынесённого мэром Одессы Эдуардом Гурвицем  проекта решения по протесту прокурора. Документ касался  решения о предоставлении разрешения..."
Как сказал проф.Преображенский: "Кто на ком стоял? Потрудитесь излагать ваши мысли яснее".

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Да, Гурвиц явно стал адекватно оценивать интернет-сми. Число интерент-одобрямс и все кто против ГЕИ враги Одессы растет как на дрожжах.


 Сколько Жабу не целуй, а достойным мэром он от этого уже никогда не станет. :smileflag:

----------


## Kozachello

> Сколько Жабу *не целуй*, а достойным мэром он от этого уже никогда не станет.


  ... ни куда...

----------


## Reanimator72

Козачелло в своем стиле...

*MOD за хамство. Когда аргументы заканчиваются, в ход идет переход на личности.*

----------


## JN

Jorjic, все просто, хоть и, действительно, галиматья. Витя1975 просто или не понимает или не хочет понимать о чем идет речь. По ряду участков на склонах, проданых ГЭЙем под застройку, были поданы протесты прокуратуры. Среди этих участков есть и участок проданый предприятию "Рыночные технологии", которое на момент продажи принадлежало Костусеву А.А., т.е. отцу депутата Гончаренко. Именно по этому участку ГЭЙ и его клака, поддержали протест прокурора. Это он так решил дать подзатыльник Гончаренко, но добился даже большего - он добился раздраженной реакции оного. Короче, противны оба.
А писать вразумительно ГЭЙевые журналисты не обучены, костноязычны, видимо их хозяин отбирает лично.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, все просто, хоть и, действительно, галиматья. Витя1975 просто или не понимает или не хочет понимать о чем идет речь.


 Мне кажется, что не хочет понимать. Судя по лексике, он вполне адекватен, а значит, ссылаться на этот бред искренне не может



> А писать вразумительно ГЭЙевые журналисты не обучены, костноязычны, видимо их хозяин отбирает лично.


 Могут, если надо могут. Это такой специальный жанр. Сколько талантов здесь погибло.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Козачелло в своем стиле...


 А Reanimator72 - в своем...

*MOD за переход на личности*

----------


## АлексейГончаренко

> Jorjic, все просто, хоть и, действительно, галиматья. Витя1975 просто или не понимает или не хочет понимать о чем идет речь. По ряду участков на склонах, проданых ГЭЙем под застройку, были поданы протесты прокуратуры. Среди этих участков есть и участок проданый предприятию "Рыночные технологии", которое на момент продажи принадлежало Костусеву А.А., т.е. отцу депутата Гончаренко. Именно по этому участку ГЭЙ и его клака, поддержали протест прокурора. Это он так решил дать подзатыльник Гончаренко, но добился даже большего - он добился раздраженной реакции оного. Короче, противны оба.
> А писать вразумительно ГЭЙевые журналисты не обучены, костноязычны, видимо их хозяин отбирает лично.


 Ну сколько можно писать вранье???
ЭИГ добился моей раздраженной реакции???
Я *проголосовал за* удовлетворение протеста прокуратуры и отзыв решения сессии по даче согласия ООО "Рыночные технологии" на разработку проекта отвода на склонах.
А вот и моя "раздраженная реакция" - http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/novosti/zasedanie-sessii-gorsoveta-3.html. Я спросил прокурора города - "Полностью поддерживая протест прокуратуры, хочу спросить, а где протесты по "Макстрою" и Дому приемов горисполкома?"
Врите искуснее.

----------


## Destin

То, что Вы, Алексей, проголосовали "ЗА" не означает, что не было вашей раздраженной реакции. Была и не только на это, видели по ТВ.
А насчет вранья, так это Вы врали нам здесь, что А.А. Костусев (ваш отец) не является учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии". Или вам напомннить ваш пост #3501 в этой теме?

----------


## Anton

> То, что Вы, Алексей, проголосовали "ЗА" не означает, что не было вашей раздраженной реакции. Была и не только на это, видели по ТВ.


 Может у вас есть и ссылка на этот ролик?




> А насчет вранья, так это Вы врали нам здесь, что А.А. Костусев (ваш отец) не является учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии". Или вам напомннить ваш пост #3501 в этой теме?


 Вы можете это доказать? Вы можете доказать, что когда А. Гончаренко писал пост #3501 Костусев был учредителем этого ООО?

----------


## Олег.Л

> То, что Вы, Алексей, проголосовали "ЗА" не означает, что не было вашей раздраженной реакции. Была и не только на это, видели по ТВ.
> А насчет вранья, так это Вы врали нам здесь, что А.А. Костусев (ваш отец) не является учредителем ООО "Рыночные технологии". Или вам напомннить ваш пост #3501 в этой теме?


 ----------
Destin , надо завязывать с этим..... Пока есть отсрочка,нам надо быть гибче и разумнее .Алексей на данный момент  высказал свою позицию и готов сотрудничать--это отлично. Маркова и вообще всех сочувствующих надо подгребать и объединять.Все конъюнктурные моменты ,разборки и проч. давай оставим на потом.Ради достижения цели надо жертвовать мелким,все равно после того как все закончится ,каждый пойдет своим путем.

----------


## Линкор "Робкий"

> Врите искуснее.


 Уж не знаю, как еще искуснее должен врать JN. Его "вранье" от правды неотличимо даже под микроскопом, на мой взгляд.
А раздражение Ваше видно даже сейчас, по Вашему посту. Хладнокровней надо быть политику. С JN что взять? А Вас люди видят и слышат. И понимают даже то, что Вам неприятно.

P.S. Мне, лично, приятно слышать, что Вы проголосовали за удовлетворение протеста прокурора, но что-то мне подсказывает, что точно так же проголосовала и вся Ваша фракция... Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Reanimator72

> ----------
> Destin , надо завязывать с этим..... Пока есть отсрочка,нам надо быть гибче и разумнее .Алексей на данный момент  высказал свою позицию и готов сотрудничать--это отлично. Маркова и вообще всех сочувствующих надо подгребать и объединять.Все конъюнктурные моменты ,разборки и проч. давай оставим на потом.Ради достижения цели надо жертвовать мелким,все равно после того как все закончится ,каждый пойдет своим путем.


 Давайте объединяйтесь с бандюками...может шо то и получится...а может и нет....

----------


## Олег.Л

> Давайте объединяйтесь с бандюками...может шо то и получится...а может и нет....


 -----
Аналогично --"давайте,продолжайте сидеть под бандюками,посмотрим,что высидите"
             Не удивлюсь ,если ты ,как безапелляционный фан гурвица ,поддерживаешь  чеченский вброс гурвицем и его активную протекцию бандеровщине в Одессе

----------


## Reanimator72

Сколько ты чеченов лично видел в Одессе?и бандеровцев?я - ни одного!
и бандеровцы еще спорный вопрос - плохи они или хороши....для себя на родине - они герои...для нас - никто....и никогда не будут пользоваться здесь успехом...
я еще раз повторяю - я ни подкем не сижу....

----------


## Kozachello

> Сколько ты чеченов лично видел в Одессе?и бандеровцев?я - ни одного!....


 _"И, если в драке пьяной выбьют глаз - его починит дедушка-Филатов..."_ (с) - так, кажется. пелось в известной одесской пестне...

----------


## DEM-DANA2007

Я с лета на море не заезжала,а вот 31 декабря решила отдохнуть,вдохнуть воздушка не кухонно0салатного,а так сказать свежачка.Проехала поповский пляж и по совету с соседней ветки.завернула дальше.
????????((((
УЖАС!!!!
Заборы,колючая проволка,трубы в море,а грязи......
Короче, фрагмент фантастического ужастика.Да лучше бы я свою жаренную утку понюхала и любовалась бы ей же.Уехали мы,внизу на траве куча маленьких поломанных,страшненьких домиков стоит.И тишина вокруг,даже собаки не бегают.

----------


## kj

> _"И, если в драке пьяной выбьют глаз - его починит дедушка-Филатов..."_ (с) - так, кажется. пелось в известной одесской пестне...


 в контексте обсуждемой темы - что ты имел в виду?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Reanimator72* и *Kozachello* - умерьте свой пыл.

----------


## Лейпциг

Вчера гуляла вдоль моря от Ланжерона до Отрады и обратно.
Сегодня утром прихожу сдавать отчет в фонд страх. от несчастных случаев Приморского р-на (в том здании, что маг. "Виртус" на Бригадной/И.Франко) и что вижу? Помещение совершенно новое, в холле во всю стену нарисована картина: вид от двух белых шаров на Ланжероне в сторону Отрады. Видны шарЫ, много моря, чайка, полоска пляжа, чуть выше пляжа - один ряд зеленых деревьев, а за деревьями стеной стоят небоскребы!
Кто платит деньги, тот и заказывает картину - видно, это мечта наших властей, каким должен быть берег моря в р-не Ланжерона.

----------


## Безам

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odessa_prodolgaet_spolzat_v_more/

Сейчас Алла Шевчук пытается доказать властям, что парк всё-таки существует. Она собрала пакет документов и предоставила его депутату горсовета Алексею Гончаренко (ранее при составлении списка парков и скверов Одессы он не включил в него «Юбилейный»).

----------


## coder_ak

Не понятен пассаж про борца с парками. Он жеж постоянно утверждает, что это его заслуга инвентаризация парков, в т.ч. Юбилейного.

----------


## Viktoz

> (ранее при составлении списка парков и скверов Одессы он не включил в него «Юбилейный»).


 Ранее, на момент составления списка парков, его папа  еще был владельцем  "Рыночные Технологии", которые и застраивают этот парк.
http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/10171/

----------


## Безам

> Не понятен пассаж про борца с парками. Он жеж постоянно утверждает, что это его заслуга инвентаризация парков, в т.ч. Юбилейного.


 Такой вот пассаж с нашими чиновниками, которые в упор не видят парков и скверов  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Безам

Депутаты Одесского городского совета отказались удовлетворить протесты прокурора Одесской области по поводу строительства объектов на Французском бульваре и в переулке Некрасова, передает корреспондент ИА «Контекст-Причерноморье».

Такое решение было принято вчера, 20 января, на сессии горсовета.

Прокурор Одесской области Василий Присяжнюк подал на рассмотрение городского совета два протеста, касающиеся решений городского совета по объектам: пер. Некрасова, 10, и Французский бул., 60/1.

Депутаты городского совета отказались удовлетворять прокурорские запросы, и большинством голосов отклонили протесты прокурора.

Как сообщалось ранее, 10 июля 2008 года городской совет принял решение о передаче участка по адресу ул. Некрасова, 10, частной компании-застройщику. Однако на данный объект также претендует Одесский государственный экономический университет, который планировал расширение за счет спорного дома (он примыкает к главному корпусу учебного заведения).

5 апреля 2007 года городской совет принял решение утвердить градостроительное обоснование по строительству 24-этажного оздоровительного комплекса с апартаментами и паркингом по адресу: Французский бульвар, 60/1.

----------


## verda

Первая гимназия уже развалилась из-за нового строительства рядом.
Следующий - Экономический Университет?
Очистим центр города от сильно умных-учёных! Они, наверное,  самим своим существованием стесняют владельцев новостроя.

----------


## Jorjic

> Депутаты Одесского городского совета отказались удовлетворить протесты прокурора Одесской области по поводу строительства объектов на Французском бульваре и в переулке Некрасова, передает корреспондент ИА «Контекст-Причерноморье».
> Такое решение было принято вчера, 20 января, на сессии горсовета.


 Я вообще ящик не смотрю. Но сегодня днем был у друзей и как раз попал на репортаж об этой сессии горсовета. Как в дерьмо влез...

----------


## Сан Саныч

Рыночные технологии, теперь Макстрой http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/novosti/zastroyka-sklonov-sudebnyiy-verdikt.html
 Так и до резиденции Гурвица на Дельфине доберутся. 
Это радует.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Рыночные технологии, теперь Макстрой http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/novosti/zastroyka-sklonov-sudebnyiy-verdikt.html
>  Так и до резиденции Гурвица на Дельфине доберутся. 
> Это радует.


 ==========
а миханики? с них шкуру надо тоже снять.
ГГЭ конечно "толерант" еще тот Сам себя подставляет....

----------


## Ginger

> ГГЭ конечно "толерант" еще тот *Сам себя подставляет.*...


 Ну, я так почему-то не думаю. Такие  люди жертвуют, но исключительно ради ещё бОльшей выгоды  ИМХО, ждите сюрпризов, господа

----------


## Олег.Л

> Ну, я так почему-то не думаю. Такие  люди жертвуют, но исключительно ради ещё бОльшей выгоды  ИМХО, ждите сюрпризов, господа


 =========
 Я имел ввиду его поведение(не дал слова сказать)Подстава-репутация .Умный еврей всегда выслушает и возьмет паузу :smileflag: 
Насчет ждать это 100%.Расслабляться нельзя.

----------


## Пушкин

Евреи тоже бывают разные

----------


## Олег.Л

> Евреи тоже бывают разные


 =========
это я о евреях в ветке "он-лайн голосование" :smileflag:

----------


## Безам

*Строить на склонах можно только здание для мэра?*

http://dumskaya.net/news/Stroit_na_sklonah_mogno_tolko_zdanie_dlya_mera-000724/

----------


## Jorjic

> *Строить на склонах можно только здание для мэра?*


 Теперь я уже ничего не понимаю. Я лично видел по телевизору голосование на сессии, отклонившее протест прокуратуры на строительство Рондина. А из этой инфы следует, что есть разрешение только на дом на Дельфине.

----------


## Безам

*Алексей Гончаренко подтвердил информацию о цензуре на городском форуме Одессы*

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Aleksej_Goncharenko_podtverdil_informaciyu_o_cen-001521/

Как это понимать?

----------


## Скрытик

> *Алексей Гончаренко подтвердил информацию о цензуре на городском форуме Одессы*
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Aleksej_Goncharenko_podtverdil_informaciyu_o_cen-001521/
> 
> Как это понимать?


 Каждый пиарится в меру своих возможностей. 
Жалко что наш форум стал костью в зубах у политиков, очень жаль

----------


## Олег.Л

> Каждый пиарится в меру своих возможностей. 
> Жалко что наш форум стал костью в зубах у политиков, очень жаль


 ==========
В наших условиях это неизбежно ...и вероятно правильно.Кое-кто пару тузов на мизере прикупит 100%..

----------


## Безам

> Каждый пиарится в меру своих возможностей. 
> Жалко что наш форум стал костью в зубах у политиков, очень жаль


 Ну это ж надо было так выкрутить и оправдать себя! Да его и без цензуры замочат в два счета...

----------


## Безам

*Одесская власть прессует «неправильный» интернет-форум*

http://polemika.com.ua/news-26265.html

Похоже, эту тему вот-вот прикроют (

----------


## Jorjic

> *Одесская власть прессует «неправильный» интернет-форум*
> Похоже, эту тему вот-вот прикроют (


 Да-а-а-а! Дежа-вю какое-то. 
Я как-то пропустил события последних дней, вот сейчас почитал "хорошие" новости... Я понимал, что дела плохи, но не ожидал, что настолько.
Сейчас нам как дважды два объяснят, что это единственно верный вариант, а если кто-то недоволен, то у нас демократия, можно на форум и не ходить.
Мне на форуме неоднократно доказывали, что в СССР счастливо жили свободные люди. Ну да, только надо было говорить то, что надо было, но это же мелочи. 
Вот и сейчас, господа. Свободно пишите то, что нужно власти и никто не будет вас цензурировать, модерировать и банить. И будет вам счастье.
А насчет того, что тему прикроют. Это было бы не самое плохое. Если они профессионалы, то ее повернут в нужном направлении, и через некоторое время результаты голосования "немножко" изменятся.

----------


## BaRRmaley

Тоже про склоны, хотя и не про городские.
Видели сюжет (извините, по АТВ) про снос спасательной станции в Грибовке, где гнида климов строит коттеджи на берегу?
Меня убил момент, когда один из рабочих на вопрос куда деваться деду-спасателю сказал "дед уже своё отжил".
Убивать этих сволочей! Убивать!!!

----------


## Ginger

> А насчет того, что тему прикроют. Это было бы не самое плохое. Если они профессионалы, то ее повернут в нужном направлении, и через некоторое время результаты голосования "немножко" изменятся.


 Да, извините, задолбаются они регить под 2 тысячи клонов, чтоб хотя бы перевес на 50% сделать. Они ленивые. 




> Тоже про склоны, хотя и не про городские.
> Видели сюжет (извините, по АТВ) про снос спасательной станции в Грибовке, где гнида климов строит коттеджи на берегу?
> Меня убил момент, когда один из рабочих на вопрос куда деваться деду-спасателю сказал "дед уже своё отжил".
> Убивать этих сволочей! Убивать!!!


 
Как? Идеи есть?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Кайзер, ваша гражданская позиция очень нужна городу. Надеюсь, отсутствие модераторских погонов не лишает Вас права голоса и желания высказаться по интересующим всех нас вопросам?

----------


## Безам

Вводите цензуру в решения о застройке склонов! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Цитата:
Сообщение от Ter-Petrosyan  
Не надо им подсказывать, давайте просто в рамках темы оставаться, а там и проверим их на вшивость* 
Так а кто подсказывает? Об этом написано в статье о том, что уже закрыли. И о том,чт о новый прогурвицкий модератор.Вот он уже и делает замечания здесь. А в рамках темы тоже могут забанить и все , чт о угодно. Написано, что им не нравятся свободолюбивые речи! НО я хочу сказать, что, на мой взгляд, глупо и немудро закрывать тему обсуждения состояния склонов и рецензировать посты, потому что это вызывет еще более острую реакцию у народа. ТАк народ эмоции свои выливает в интернет, а если не будет и этой возможности, то возьмутся за другие оружия, вот и будет несладко. Им нужны митинги, защищающие склоны и свободу слова на форуме? Будут. РАзбудят зверя. И еще хочется сказать о нарушении прав человека, нарушении Конституции. НУ и демократия, ну и свобода слова. То есть, мы все пачками должны радоваться, чт о происходит со склонами??? И не нужно говорить, этот пост не о склонах. Нас волнует, что там происходит, вот мы и высказываемся. 

Очередная инфа к сведению: 

*Депутаты-«экологи» Одесского горсовета не против застройки прибрежных территорий*

http://dumskaya.net/news/Deputaty-ek...otiv_z-000683/
__________________

----------


## coder_ak

*Ter-Petrosyan*, кого волнует чья то гражданская позиция, когда у нас такие прелестные депутаты?
Причём самое интересное, что за кого бы мы не голосовали на выборах, результат не изменится.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> *Ter-Petrosyan*, кого волнует чья то гражданская позиция, когда у нас такие прелестные депутаты?
> Причём самое интересное, что за кого бы мы не голосовали на выборах, результат не изменится.


 А вот меня волнует  гражданская позиция, и представьте себе, именно нашего мэра. И знаете ли, потому, что  нынешняя власть избиралась под гаслами защиты склонов от нелепой и оскорбляющей одесситов застройки. И так случилось, что многие им поверили, и даже поддержали на выборах. И что мы имеем теперь? Суды, которые ничем не кончаются? Прокурорские протесты, которые мэр рекомендует еще раз "посмотреть?"
Я надеюсь, не вышла за рамки топика?

----------


## coder_ak

Обратите внимание, что нынешние борцы за чистоту склонов точно так же только обещают. Логично предположить, что прийдя к власти падут под гнётом обстоятельств. Или вы считаете, что те миллионы, которые вложены в это всё просто так забудут?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А давайте хором попросим нового самого популярного  пользователя (который только недавно зарегистрировался, 16.01 по-моему  :smileflag: ) определиться  и проголосовать в опросе этого топика  :smileflag: 
Тогда беседа будет живее, а то все знакомые лица с давно высказанной позицией  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Обратите внимание, что нынешние борцы за чистоту склонов точно так же только обещают. Логично предположить, что прийдя к власти падут под гнётом обстоятельств. Или вы считаете, что те миллионы, которые вложены в это всё просто так забудут?


 Правильно! Поэтому расслабьтесь и получите удовольствие. Что и требовалось доказать.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Правильно! Поэтому расслабьтесь и получите удовольствие. Что и требовалось доказать.


 *Jorjic*, ваша безграничная ирония просто держит меня в этом городе

----------


## Reanimator72

очередное сезонное обострение шизофрении у некоторых участников...

----------


## BURN

> Да, извините, задолбаются они регить под 2 тысячи клонов, чтоб хотя бы перевес на 50% сделать. Они ленивые.


 Элементарно, Ginger. Можно и без клонов и всего за три минуты. Один запрос к ... Эээ... Я, пожалуй, напишу в личку.

----------


## BURN

> Пожайлуста, вернитесь к проблеме застройки склонов.


 Зачем? Хочешь лишней работы (посты удалять)?

---

Я как-то в жж у себя написал что форум накрывается медной... Ну вы поняли чем.
Эта новость — плюс к моему посту.
Вся проблема в том, что Телекомунікаційна компанія «Тенет», так скажем, уязвима. Может своими силами унесём форум на другую абузоустойчивую площадку?
Поверьте, этот процесс не требует семи пядей во лбу и осуществим за сутки...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> *очередное сезонное обострение шизофрении у некоторых участников...*


  :smileflag:  это я так иносказательно привлекаю внимание модератора

----------


## Орди Тадер

> А давайте хором попросим нового самого популярного  пользователя (который только недавно зарегистрировался, 16.01 по-моему ) определиться  и проголосовать в опросе этого топика 
> Тогда беседа будет живее, а то все знакомые лица с давно высказанной позицией


 Ему то что? У него, судя по всему, и одесской прописки нету! Так что какое ему дело до_ наших_ склонов?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Ну ладно, тут за склоны и из Америки, и из России переживают, но позиция все же должна жеж быть, или как?

----------


## Andrey Borkov

> Обратите внимание, что нынешние борцы за чистоту склонов точно так же только обещают. Логично предположить, что прийдя к власти падут под гнётом обстоятельств. Или вы считаете, что те миллионы, которые вложены в это всё просто так забудут?


 Ну положим нынешние борцы за чистоту склонов не только обещают, а добиваются признания склонов парком Юбилейный. И выигрывают дела в суде, как видите. 

Что касается вложенных миллионов, то пока стройки не развернулись, и миллионы не вложили, надо Гурвица менять. Это единственный шанс спасти парк. Если Гурвила пройдет опять в мэры - склонам точно хана.

----------


## Безам

> Зачем? Хочешь лишней работы (посты удалять)?
> 
> ---
> 
> Я как-то в жж у себя написал что форум накрывается медной... Ну вы поняли чем.
> Эта новость — плюс к моему посту.
> Вся проблема в том, что Телекомунікаційна компанія «Тенет», так скажем, уязвима. Может своими силами унесём форум на другую абузоустойчивую площадку?
> Поверьте, этот процесс не требует семи пядей во лбу и осуществим за сутки...


 
Так ведь враги и там будут штурмом крепость брать!

----------


## Ginger

> Элементарно, Ginger. Можно и без клонов и всего за три минуты. Один запрос к ... Эээ... Я, пожалуй, напишу в личку.


 Да-да-да. это я лапух. Пару элементарных эскюэл-запросов и всё в ажуре

----------


## BURN

> Так ведь враги и там будут штурмом крепость брать!


 Да, но в этом случае враги имеют власть над руководством крепости.
Если здесь форум лежит под Тенетом, и как его руководству скажут то с форумом и будет, то на независимой площадке форум обретает, Вы удивитесь, независимость!
Взять да и переехать, на firstvds.ru например. Они в Новосибе сидят, туда врядли абузы докатятся. А если и докатятся, то ничего не дадут.

----------


## Жопа в шляпе

Склоны срочно надо застроить. Приедет много туристов. 
И город заработает много денег.

В Одессе все за застройку склонов. Ведь за нее наш любимый мэр, а вся Одесса за мэра.

----------


## Пушкин

> Склоны срочно надо застроить. Приедет много туристов. 
> И город заработает много денег.
> 
> В Одессе все за застройку склонов. Ведь за нее наш любимый мэр, а вся Одесса за мэра.


  Поэтому *жопа в шляпе*

----------


## Jorjic

> Поэтому *жопа в шляпе*


 Как бы не получилось наоборот.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Склоны срочно надо застроить. Приедет много туристов. 
> И город заработает много денег.
> 
> В Одессе все за застройку склонов. Ведь за нее наш любимый мэр, а вся Одесса за мэра.


 Такой удачный ник, что даже неловко с вами беседовать

----------


## Ginger

> В Одессе все за застройку склонов. Ведь за нее наш любимый мэр, а вся Одесса за мэра.


 О, подмога подтянулась

----------


## Jorjic

> О, подмога подтянулась


 Вы думаете, что такое можно сказать всерьез?

----------


## BURN

> Такой удачный ник, что даже неловко с вами беседовать


 


> О, подмога подтянулась


 Человек гонит по-моему))

----------


## Ginger

> Вы думаете, что такое можно сказать всерьез?


 Знаете, я тоже до недавнего времени не понимала, как можно быть таким равнодушным к своему городу, пока не провела маленький опрос среди коллег/знакомых. Основная масса либо равнодушна, потому как это не их круг влияния и ничего они сделать не могут, либо с удовольствием за!!!!
Я не исключаю, что это стёб, но также знаю, что люди с аналогичным тому мнением в городе есть, при чём они этого действительно искренне желают

----------


## -Ariadna-

М-да, ребята, получается как в присказке: "они нас палкой, палкой, а мы от них отбиваемся шляпой".

----------


## BURN

> Склоны срочно надо застроить. Приедет много туристов. 
> И город заработает много денег.
> 
> В Одессе все за застройку склонов. Ведь за нее наш любимый мэр, а вся Одесса за мэра.


 Не, гоневно))
Приедут смотреть на застроенные склоны и шедевры дизайнерской импотенции от Механики-Украина (я видел эти запредельно убогие проекты)

----------


## Жопа в шляпе

> Не, гоневно))
> Приедут смотреть на застроенные склоны и шедевры дизайнерской импотенции от Механики-Украина (я видел эти запредельно убогие проекты)


 Там прекрасный проект. Завидно Вам.

 Вот боделан хотел там убожество согласовать.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Вы думаете, что такое можно сказать всерьез?


 Это зависит от того, в какой реальности живет автор - параллельной или перпендикулярной.

----------


## Jorjic

> Там прекрасный проект. Завидно Вам.
> Вот боделан хотел там убожество согласовать.


 Ура Гурвицу! Он спас нас от боделановского убожества, утвердив свое! Сам себе завидую! Так и вижу гуляющих в шляпах вдоль этого убожества, пардон, великолепия. И Гурвица тоже в шляпе и с нимбом, сияющего над всем этим же.

----------


## Anton

> Не понятен пассаж про борца с парками. Он жеж постоянно утверждает, что это его заслуга инвентаризация парков, в т.ч. Юбилейного.


 Да, об этом можно почитать здесь: http://goncharenko.od.ua/dela/Parki_i_skvery/

Про парк вдоль "Трассы Здоровье" - на седьмом сверху листе: http://goncharenko.od.ua/pics/docpicpic33_60057.jpg

А заслуга Гурвица в том, что эта инвентаризация так и не была принята, что позволило начать строительство в парках и скверах (рондинская стройка у моря на "Трассе Здоровья", АЗС в Херсонском сквере и т. д.).

----------


## Соловьев

Я против застройки на склонах.... отменить все разрешения на строительство на склонах, и Миханики и Макстрой и все-все..

----------


## Ginger

> Я против застройки на склонах.... отменить все разрешения на строительство на склонах, и Миханики и Макстрой и все-все..


 К сожалению, разница между накруткой постов и реальными действиями огромнейшая
Если бы хотя бы половина из проголосовавших выразила в реале свое мнение......

----------


## BURN

> К сожалению, разница между накруткой постов и реальными действиями огромнейшая
> Если бы хотя бы половина из проголосовавших выразила в реале свое мнение......


 Не знаю, была ли это половина, но в мае собирались на Французском бульваре.
Кстати, по поводу бульвара: сегодня ехал мимо Сильпо видел маршрутку 1+1 и машину гордорог с ветками. К чему бы это всё?  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Не знаю, была ли это половина, но в мае собирались на Французском бульваре.
> Кстати, по поводу бульвара: сегодня ехал мимо Сильпо видел маршрутку 1+1 и машину гордорог с ветками. К чему бы это всё?


 мне кажется это связано как-то с убийством помощника депутата

----------


## Безам

> Не знаю, была ли это половина, но в мае собирались на Французском бульваре.
> Кстати, по поводу бульвара: сегодня ехал мимо Сильпо видел маршрутку 1+1 и машину гордорог с ветками. К чему бы это всё?


 
Эта машина стояла еще в восемь вечера...

----------


## BURN

Да, да. Убили БЮТовца в районе угла Семинарской когда он в церковь шёл (где там поблизости церковь?)

----------


## BaRRmaley

Такой прям накал страстей, как будто это по крайней мере нардеп был, а не какой-то там помощник. И не на склонах же, чего обсуждать  :smileflag:

----------


## JN

> (где там поблизости церковь?)


 Аж три. Ближе всего "катакомбная".

----------


## Безам

Вполне возможно, что убийство соратника Тимошенко - чей-то ответ на газовую политику премьера.


http://www.kp.ua/daily/270109/70604/

----------


## Скрытик

> Вполне возможно, что убийство соратника Тимошенко - чей-то ответ на газовую политику премьера.
> 
> 
> http://www.kp.ua/daily/270109/70604/


 Да уж, с каких пор комсомолка стала аргументом в споре?  :smileflag: 
Этот соратник ее вряд ли в живую видел когда, так можно что угодно приплести.

----------


## aliaodessa

Думала здесь о склонах говорят,а всяки слухи уже и в этой теме,по поводу убийства:      Тонко и точно продумана этика 
всякого крупного кровопролития: 
чистые руки — у теоретика, 
чистая совесть — у исполнителя.

----------


## Безам

> Да уж, с каких пор комсомолка стала аргументом в споре? 
> Этот соратник ее вряд ли в живую видел когда, так можно что угодно приплести.


 Ее в живую видели тысячи.  ПРиезжала же дамочка в ОДессу. Наврядли все так банально. Менты говорят, действовал профессионал. Да какая разница, какие там версии и кто с каких пор. А кто был на днях на склонах? Какая свежая информация? Все тихо по-кризисному?

----------


## Jorjic

> А кто был на днях на склонах? Какая свежая информация? Все тихо по-кризисному?


 Был несколько дней назад. Ажиотажа нет. Вроде работы потихоньку ведутся только на подпорной стене - работает несколько человек и бетономешалка. На основной стройке - тоже всего пара человек.

----------


## Hermione Granger

эх, может и не будет больше никаких строек, кризис все-таки

----------


## JN

> эх, может и не будет больше никаких строек, кризис все-таки


  Зря надеетесь. Кризисы приходят и уходят, а лакомый кусчек у того, кто успел.
Скажите лучше, кто видел результаты поименного голосования по отклонению протеста прокурора?

----------


## Пушкин

Был недавно - спускаюсь на Ланжерон (давненько там не был), по лесенке, и вместо вида на море (и дельфинарий) - открывается вид на скелет какой то строящийся гостинницы. Только на плитах осталось место для построй.  
На 10-ой, прямо на песке - стоит скелет спасательной станции этажей в 10-12 с номерами, видимо, для спасателей. Далее 16 фонтана - прямо на склоне строят какой то санаторий или дом отдыха.

----------


## Ginger

> Был недавно - спускаюсь на Ланжерон (давненько там не был), по лесенке, и вместо вида на море (и дельфинарий) - открывается вид на скелет какой то строящийся гостинницы. Только на плитах осталось место для построй.  
> На 10-ой, прямо на песке - стоит скелет спасательной станции этажей в 10-12 с номерами, видимо, для спасателей. Далее 16 фонтана - прямо на склоне строят какой то санаторий или дом отдыха.


 О! Добро пожаловать в реальность! 
Я тут писала про следственный эксперимент - от Ланжерона до 16й по ТЗ, ну или хотя бы около......после аркадии и до как минимум 13й я несла велик, а не он меня, даже пешком проблематично пройти.

А возле дельфинария....как мне рассказал один уважаемый мною человек - там будет оздоровительный комплекс....только никто не мешает купить full-time билет лет эдак на тридцать и оздоравливаться, оздоравливаться, оздоравливаться

----------


## Jorjic

> Был недавно - спускаюсь на Ланжерон (давненько там не был), по лесенке, и вместо вида на море (и дельфинарий) - открывается вид на скелет какой то строящийся гостинницы. Только на плитах осталось место для построй.  
> На 10-ой, прямо на песке - стоит скелет спасательной станции этажей в 10-12 с номерами, видимо, для спасателей. Далее 16 фонтана - прямо на склоне строят какой то санаторий или дом отдыха.


 Это еще далеко не полное перечисление "чудес". Я часть этих художеств, в том числе и спасательный небоскреб на 10-й станции, выкладывал.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я тут писала про следственный эксперимент - от Ланжерона до 16й по ТЗ, ну или хотя бы около......после аркадии и до как минимум 13й я несла велик, а не он меня, даже пешком проблематично пройти.


 Аналогичный случай. Я тоже пер велик на себе. А поскольку искал еще и точки съемки, то и по горкам.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это еще далеко не полное перечисление "чудес". Я часть этих художеств, в том числе и спасательный небоскреб на 10-й станции, выкладывал.


 Описал то что видел, на деюсь спорить не будем?

----------


## Пушкин

> Аналогичный случай. Я тоже пер велик на себе. А поскольку искал еще и точки съемки, то и по горкам.


 А как прошли с плит в Аркадии на 8-9, - там что не всё перекрыто?

----------


## Jorjic

> А как прошли с плит в Аркадии на 8-9, - там что не всё перекрыто?


 Велик на плечи - и вверх, со словами искренней и безграничной благодарности отцам города.

----------


## Jorjic

> Описал то что видел, надеюсь спорить не будем?


 Так я и не спорю. Просто дополняю для полноты картины.

----------


## Ginger

> А как прошли с плит в Аркадии на 8-9, - там что не всё перекрыто?


 Ох, как же я *censored*
В обход, по  переулочным дорогам аж до Белого паруса. Там, наивная, спустилась по ступенькам вниз.....и потом возвращалась обратно...и потом опять вниз....и опять наверх....


Нашла старую фотку

----------


## Jorjic

> Ох, как же я *censored*
> В обход, по  переулочным дорогам аж до Белого паруса.


 Там, кстати, очень неслабые особнячки стоят. Некоторые даже красивые.

----------


## Hermione Granger

те, которые коттеджи на 8й станции внизу под белым парусом, там еще пройти можно, охрана есть, но трасса открыта. Но дальше все в тупик упирается в стройку морской симфонии, а там уже не пройти, не проехать.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нашла старую фотку


 Да, мы ее обсуждали. Помню так же что делали ставки сколько лет эти высотки там простоят  :smileflag:  На Дунаева говорят уже проблемы в домах.

----------


## Hermione Granger

летом разговаривала со строителем, который участвовал в строительстве аркадийского дворца, говорит что там трещины, подтапливает и т. д. Думаю такие проблемы существуют во всех высотках построенных на склонах или рядом. Кстати, белый парус ведь так и не открыли, да? или я что-то пропустила..

----------


## Ginger

> Да, мы ее обсуждали. Помню так же что делали ставки сколько лет эти высотки там простоят  На Дунаева говорят уже проблемы в домах.


 Подробнее можно?

У нас вся Одесса в слухах - как плохо в многоэтажках возле моря. 

Это происки завистников? 
Потому как ни каких-либо чэпэ, ни доказательств. Только обоснования теоретиков. Или это продажники так качественно трудятся, что правда в массы не идёт?

ЗЫ. Просьба к белому парусу не отсылать

Я косвенно имею отношение к теории строительства у нас - уже даже от этих маленьких крох истины мне страшно становится

----------


## Скрытик

У меня тоже на уровне ОБС, но из разных источников. Может и брехня  :smileflag:

----------


## Лиса Элиза

> Был недавно - спускаюсь на Ланжерон (давненько там не был), по лесенке, и вместо вида на море (и дельфинарий) - открывается вид на скелет какой то строящийся гостинницы. Только на плитах осталось место для построй.  
> *На 10-ой, прямо на песке - стоит скелет спасательной станции этажей в 10-12 с номерами, видимо, для спасателей*. Далее 16 фонтана - прямо на склоне строят какой то санаторий или дом отдыха.


  ...не, это вроде как будет дайвинг-центр и спасательная станция вместе. Кроме того, какая-то развлекаловка для туристов - типа истории Чёрного моря. Это официальная версия. Поживём - увидим...

----------


## Ginger

> ...не, это вроде как будет дайвинг-центр и спасательная станция вместе. Кроме того, какая-то развлекаловка для туристов - типа истории Чёрного моря. Это официальная версия. Поживём - увидим...


 Я конечно могу ошибаться, но....пока этот спасательный дайвинг будет окупаться....проще вложить, построить "оздоровительный" комплекс, одновременно продать, пару раз ещё обернуть и опа - прибыль гооооораздо больше

Правда это было актуально до текущей финансовой жэ :smileflag:

----------


## Лиса Элиза

> Я конечно могу ошибаться, но....пока этот *спасательный дайвинг* будет окупаться....проще вложить, построить "оздоровительный" комплекс, одновременно продать, пару раз ещё обернуть и опа - прибыль гооооораздо больше
> 
> Правда это было актуально до текущей финансовой жэ


  ...хорошо сказано!  Это сначала будут топить, а потом за деньги спасать? 
...в пору нашей вялотекущей финансовой шизо...э-э-э! как Вы сказали "..ЖЭ" очень актуальны занятия именно дайвингом, будем массово рапан собирать и смытый песочек со дна на берег обратно тащить  , жаль, Шо жемчуг у нас не водится... :smileflag:

----------


## Лиса Элиза

> летом разговаривала со строителем, который участвовал в строительстве аркадийского дворца, говорит что там трещины, подтапливает и т. д. Думаю такие проблемы существуют во всех высотках построенных на склонах или рядом. Кстати, белый парус ведь так и не открыли, да? или я что-то пропустила..


  ...нельзя такие махины строить не только на наших склонах, но и в местах, где раньше были балки! Это Ласточкино гнездо может стоять над пропастью десятки лет - в Крыму в основании почти всего побережья ГРАНИТ!!! и другие твёрдые породы камня, а не ракушечник, глина и три полноводные подземные речки, залегающие на разных уровнях и НЕ ДАЙ БОГ! повредить разделяющие их пласты! Песец будет не только нашему побережью!!!

----------


## coder_ak

*Лиса Элиза*, вообще то лет эдак 10 назад Ласточкино гнездо тоже пыталось уехать в море. Там жидким стеклом заливали.

----------


## Лиса Элиза

> *Лиса Элиза*, вообще то лет эдак 10 назад Ласточкино гнездо тоже пыталось уехать в море. Там жидким стеклом заливали.


 ...тем более! Что уже нам с нашим ракушняком и подземными источниками говорить! Стекла не хватит!

----------


## Hermione Granger

> ...нельзя такие махины строить не только на наших склонах, но и в местах, где раньше были балки! Это Ласточкино гнездо может стоять над пропастью десятки лет - в Крыму в основании почти всего побережья ГРАНИТ!!! и другие твёрдые породы камня, а не ракушечник, глина и три полноводные подземные речки, залегающие на разных уровнях и НЕ ДАЙ БОГ! повредить разделяющие их пласты! Песец будет не только нашему побережью!!!


 кстати, в тему, летом была в Севастополе, в Херсонесе, там раскопки ведуться и стены древних домов прямо возле обрыва, там даже склона нет, просто обрыв, а внизу море. При том мне рассказывали что там такое место где море часто штормит из-за открытой местности. Но эти дома стояли сотни лет. Да, и сравнить наш ракушняк, который сам по себе сползает, не то чтобы такая нагрузка...

----------


## Hermione Granger

кстати, вот:


Крымский обрыв к морю. Для сравнения. Вот на этом строят дома. которые могут и 1000 лет простоять

----------


## BURN

> эх, может и не будет больше никаких строек, кризис все-таки


 http://balinov.info/mtree/peredachi/peredacha-na-samom-dele-/dve-storonyi-odnogo-krizisa.html
Посмотрите. Убеждает.
Правильно сказал, что кризис для кого-то - перспектива нажиться, и правильно подчеркнул для кого.

----------


## Пушкин

> кстати, в тему, летом была в Севастополе, в Херсонесе, там раскопки ведуться и стены древних домов прямо возле обрыва, там даже склона нет, просто обрыв, а внизу море. При том мне рассказывали что там такое место где море часто штормит из-за открытой местности. Но эти дома стояли сотни лет. Да, и сравнить наш ракушняк, который сам по себе сползает, не то чтобы такая нагрузка...


 Просто всё что было до домов - уже в море

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Море постепенно съедает любой берег. А если берег еще и подвержен оползням....

----------


## Psmith

Эти умники думают, что если они попротыкают сваями склоны, то они не съедут. Абсолютно верно тут пишете, ребята - твердые породы в нашей местности о-о-о-чень глубоко, никакая сволочь из этих застройщиков так глубоко бурить не будет. А значит, учитывая некоторую сейсмичность и подтапливаемость территории (цикл сейчас такой - грунтовые воды высоко), склоны аккуратненько так сползут между сваями, как сметана между зубьями вилки. А потом и сооружение свалится. Или мы склоны насквозь жидким стеклом пропитаем? Идея. Плюс подсветка. Мечта Глазырина осуществится - Одесса с моря будет сиять, как новогодняя елка.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Под Оперным театром заливали жидкое стекло. Помогло?

О застройщиках. Сходите в Афину. Посмотрите на пол в зале, потом выйдите на улицу и посмотрите на фасады - симметрично тому, что вы увидите на полу, можно увидеть то же самое и на фасадах выше второго этажа.

Когда поймете, о чем я, то сразу будут выводы о качестве того, что построят (надеюсь, что не построят) Миханики на склонах.

----------


## Psmith

Я не только Вас, уважаемый  Kaiser_Wilhelm_II, понимаю, я сам это видел! А эффект жидкого стекла под Оперным вообще может неожиданно сказаться следующим образом - театр вместе с Думской и Потемкинской лестницей сползет вниз. И это не шутки.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Под Оперным театром заливали жидкое стекло. Помогло?
> 
> О застройщиках. Сходите в Афину. Посмотрите на пол в зале, потом выйдите на улицу и посмотрите на фасады - симметрично тому, что вы увидите на полу, можно увидеть то же самое и на фасадах выше второго этажа.
> 
> Когда поймете, о чем я, то сразу будут выводы о качестве того, что построят (надеюсь, что не построят) Миханики на склонах.


 и сколько лет оно реально может простоять? я Афину имею в виду.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Я не только Вас, уважаемый  Kaiser_Wilhelm_II, понимаю, я сам это видел! А эффект жидкого стекла под Оперным вообще может неожиданно сказаться следующим образом - театр вместе с Думской и Потемкинской лестницей сползет вниз. И это не шутки.


 Назначение склона - беспрепятственный пропуск грунтовых вод в море. Дл этого были построены лотки, выпуски и прочие элементы системы берегоукрепления. Если перекрыть путь следования воды в море и не организовать новый - вода найдет обходной путь или выдавит препятствие (массив стекла, например).

----------


## Илья Муромец

Мой дедушка в свое время работал в тех организациях, которые делали ополаживание и строили берегоукрепительные и дренажные системы от морского порта до 19-ст Б.Фонтана. Он мне еще десяток лет назад рассказывал какие огромные суммы затрачивались на это строительство при Советской власти. Оно сравнимо со строительством метро, т.к. под землей огромные шахты, дренажные штольни и т.д. в которые могут заезжать грузовые машины. Самое главное, что старик упомянул, так это то, что никакой внешней нагрузки на эти инженерные конструкции не может быть. Т.е. кроме того чтобы нести глину склона, воду и собственную конструкци вся эта система просто не расчитана. Только отдельные ее участи имеют оборонно-стратегическое значение и там возможно усиленные конструкции. Все остальное обузданный человеком глиняный плывун. Так что пусть строят - все равно уедут в море. Просто загарать ходить придется подальше от этих бетонных саркофагов (чтоб на голову не сползли)

----------


## Безам

*А "Юбилейный"?*

*В Одессе потратят полтора миллиона гривен для определения границ парков и скверов*

Одесский городской совет предусмотрел в текущем году выделение 1 млн 634 тыс. грн из бюджета города для определения границ парков и скверов.
Об этом «Репортеру» сообщил главный специалист управления экологической безопасности Одесского городского совета Сергей Маркевич.
По его словам, в рамках программы развития, сбережения и обновления зеленых насаждений уже была проведена инвентаризация всех парков и скверов города, а данные средства выделены на землеотводов зеленых зон. 
«Теперь можно утверждать, что все деревья и кусты в Одессе посчитаны. Осталось дело за документальным оформлением - нанесением парков и скверов на карты и схемы и проведением землеустроительных работ», - заявил Сергей Маркевич.
Он отметил, что определение границ зеленых зон на карте города, а затем утверждение их на сессии горсовета «навсегда снимет споры по поводу использования территорий парков и скверов не по назначению». 
По мнению специалиста, случай со строительством заправки в Херсонском сквере стал возможным именно из-за того, что не было законодательно определено, является ли эта территория сквером и какова ее площадь и соответственно границы. 
Сергей Маркевич добавил, что подобные проблемы могут возникнуть и в парке Шевченко в случае реализации проектов, связанных с подготовкой к Евро-2012. 
«Зеленые зоны города предназначены для отдыха и развлечений, а значит, возводить объекты там можно только целевого назначения», - заявил главный специалист управления экобезопасности. 
Он также отметил, что в качестве примера можно привести развлекательный комплекс, который строится в парке Горького: владельцы и строители комплекса провели встречи с местными жителями, объяснили свои планы и получили полную поддержку одесситов.
ИА «Репортер»

----------


## Илья Муромец

Классный повод денжат срубить, а самое главное без шуму и пыли при землеотвое те или иные участки парков и скверов в эти самые скверы не вклюить. Затем их вынести отдельным решением для строительных компаний. Отличная схема лохотрона одесситов. Мы типа парки узаконим и за одно себе землицы нарежим

----------


## Лиса Элиза

> Мой дедушка в свое время работал в тех организациях, которые делали ополаживание и строили берегоукрепительные и дренажные системы от морского порта до 19-ст Б.Фонтана. Он мне еще десяток лет назад рассказывал какие огромные суммы затрачивались на это строительство при Советской власти. Оно сравнимо со строительством метро, т.к. под землей огромные шахты, дренажные штольни и т.д. в которые могут заезжать грузовые машины. Самое главное, что старик упомянул, так это то, что никакой внешней нагрузки на эти инженерные конструкции не может быть. Т.е. кроме того чтобы нести глину склона, воду и собственную конструкци вся эта система просто не расчитана. Только отдельные ее участи имеют оборонно-стратегическое значение и там возможно усиленные конструкции. Все остальное обузданный человеком глиняный плывун. Так что пусть строят - все равно уедут в море. Просто загарать ходить придется подальше от этих бетонных саркофагов (чтоб на голову не сползли)


 ...мама моей знакомой несколько лет не была на Фонтане (возраст!), а когда увидела ЧТО ТАМ ТВОРИТСЯ - не могла ночью спать! Она работала в геодезии времён СССР, рассказывала, что в тот тоннель, что в р-не 11-й станции сбрасывает в море пресную подземную воду, свели оконо 300 (!) подземных ручейков, чтоб они не выперли наверх в самом неподходящем месте. Да что говорить, на месте нынешнего Вузовского было...небольшое болото, а туда вверх к Облгаи - лесок... 
Вы знаете, я могу понять строителей - им параллельно где строить, хоть на песке - абы платили, я понимаю тех, кто приторговывает "золотой землёй", я не понимаю тех идиотов, которые покупают там виллы. Они что, думают что смогут остановить оползень, рявкнув: "Стоять, я сказал!"?
А по поводу "дальше ходить", читала "классный" проект берегоукрепления, чтоб эти придурки со своей грудой камней не сползли, предлагают...засыпать море до самих волнорезов! 
Я в бешенстве от таких "прожектов"! Не проще ли не гробить то, что есть!

----------


## Hermione Granger

> ...мама моей знакомой несколько лет не была на Фонтане (возраст!), а когда увидела ЧТО ТАМ ТВОРИТСЯ - не могла ночью спать! Она работала в геодезии времён СССР, рассказывала, что в тот тоннель, что в р-не 11-й станции сбрасывает в море пресную подземную воду, свели оконо 300 (!) подземных ручейков, чтоб они не выперли наверх в самом неподходящем месте. Да что говорить, на месте нынешнего Вузовского было...небольшое болото, а туда вверх к Облгаи - лесок... 
> Вы знаете, я могу понять строителей - им параллельно где строить, хоть на песке - абы платили, я понимаю тех, кто приторговывает "золотой землёй", я не понимаю тех идиотов, которые покупают там виллы. Они что, думают что смогут остановить оползень, рявкнув: "Стоять, я сказал!"?
> А по поводу "дальше ходить", читала "классный" проект берегоукрепления, чтоб эти придурки со своей грудой камней не сползли, предлагают...засыпать море до самих волнорезов! 
> Я в бешенстве от таких "прожектов"! Не проще ли не гробить то, что есть!


 я вот знаете, сначала злилась, а теперь просто смеюсь . Не ну может мы вообще уже море до самой Турции засыпем, построим небоскребов и дорогу до Стамбула, объединимся с ними, из моря сделаем внутренние моря для каждого жилого комплекса и будет нам счастье :smileflag:  идиоты...

----------


## Лиса Элиза

...у турок бУм спрашивать или устроим сюрпрАйз? Они утром глЯзки откроють, а тут МЫ! Все! Пешком в гости!  Только это...надо аккуратненько, а то засыпем какой-нибудь их курорт... irinaz, ты быстро бегаешь? по песку?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> ...у турок бУм спрашивать или устроим сюрпрАйз? Они утром глЯзки откроють, а тут МЫ! Все! Пешком в гости!  Только это...надо аккуратненько, а то засыпем какой-нибудь их курорт... irinaz, ты быстро бегаешь? по песку?


 ну так Трассу Здоровья же предлагали переименовать в Стамбульскую набережную, так что инициатива есть уже :smileflag:  (бегаю не быстро, но зато качественно, особенно по песку)) извините за офтоп, не удержалась :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

> я вот знаете, сначала злилась, а теперь просто смеюсь . Не ну может мы вообще уже море до самой Турции засыпем, построим небоскребов и дорогу до Стамбула, объединимся с ними, из моря сделаем внутренние моря для каждого жилого комплекса и будет нам счастье идиоты...


 =========
шутки шутками,а я уверен ,что обязательно найдется пяток недоумков -депутатов озадаченных" развитием" побережья .Рондину пляж засыпать -раз плюнуть,так чего-же дальше не двинуться.Из десятков пляжей сделали уродливые бассейны после насыпки песка,где пешком до волнореза дойти можно....Давить бы их сейчас,на упадке,кризис закончится,они головы поднимут обязательно,бабло свое реанимировать будут.Нам пока просто повезло(временная отсрочка).Вспоминается проэкт постановления гурвица о том,чтобы постановлениям горсовета не мешала громада  города.... :smileflag:

----------


## JN

100% надо сейчас додавливать! А Рондина, вообще, карать примерно,
иначе чуть погодя такое начнется, что впору уезжать.

По поводу инвентаризации парков и определения их границ.
Парк Юбилейный был потерян при боделановской инвентаризации 2001г. потому, что Зелентрест руководствовался решением горсовета(или исполкома - можно поднять), где этот парк ТУПО отсутствовал в перечне. Теперь его нет в инвентаризации и это и дает повод утверждать некоторым чинушам, что его нет. При этом Зелентрест нарушил правила инвентаризации зеленых насаждений(документы я укажу позже, сейчас нет с собой), которые предусматривают, что она должна проводиться по факту, "поголовно".
Для того, чтоб избежать повторной, если не худшей надуриловки, необходимо добиваться новой инвентаризации, при участии заинтересованной общественности, а также участия общественности в определении границ парков и скверов.

----------


## Anton

> 100% надо сейчас додавливать! А Рондина, вообще, карать примерно,
> иначе чуть погодя такое начнется, что впору уезжать.
> 
> По поводу инвентаризации парков и определения их границ.
> Парк Юбилейный был потерян при боделановской инвентаризации 2001г. потому, что Зелентрест руководствовался решением горсовета(или исполкома - можно поднять), где этот парк ТУПО отсутствовал в перечне. Теперь его нет в инвентаризации и это и дает повод утверждать некоторым чинушам, что его нет. При этом Зелентрест нарушил правила инвентаризации зеленых насаждений(документы я укажу позже, сейчас нет с собой), которые предусматривают, что она должна проводиться по факту, "поголовно".
> Для того, чтоб избежать повторной, если не худшей надуриловки, необходимо добиваться новой инвентаризации, при участии заинтересованной общественности, а также участия общественности в определении границ парков и скверов.


 Так, уже почти год как есть новая инвентаризация, где есть и парк Юбилейный, и его границы, и другие парки, и Херсонский сквер, но вот за все это время (с апреля 2008 года) эту инвентаризацию горсовет не принимает.

----------


## JN

> Так, уже почти год как есть новая инвентаризация, где есть и парк Юбилейный, и его границы, и другие парки, и Херсонский сквер, но вот за все это время (с апреля 2008 года) эту инвентаризацию горсовет не принимает.


 Антон!!! Надо бы умерить пыл, как бы шефу Вашему не повредило! Понимаете, Антон, здесь бабушек нет, а есть взрослые, опытные люди, которые *хорошо* понимают, что то, на что Вы намекаете никакая не инвентаризация, а акт комиссии по благоустройству, к тому же не утвержденный. Перечитайте еще раз мой пост о том, как инвентаризация выполняется - поймёте кем она должна выполняться. Узнайте как она должна утверждаться. Та, о которой писал я, утверждена. Заодно узнайте и что значит определение границ(вынос в натуру.)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, кстати, результаты работы по определению и инвентаризации зеленых насаждений города уже есть. Зачем тратить еще полтора миллиона?

----------


## Адам Казимирович

> ... Зачем тратить еще полтора миллиона?


  Эти полтора миллиона уже давно потрачены (ИМХО) , теперь просто нужно их под что-то списать , а тут такой повод появился (видно - никакого другого повода не придумали)

----------


## Пушкин

Такое впечатление, что работа исполкома заключается в поиске "куда бы списать, что бы не заметили" но пока хреново получается.

----------


## Psmith

Илье Муромцу - лет пять назад (точно не помню), вроде по АРТу был не то сюжет, не то в студии кто-то был - вобщем, диггеры-любители облазили штольни в склонах, фотографии показывали, говорили, что влезть туда спокойно можно прямо за памятником Неизвестному матросу. Я еще туда ходил - дыру видел. Диггеры рассказывали, что треть дренажной системы они прошли, были снимки коллекторов, - а там - лепота! и сталактиты, и сталагмиты и прочая дикая прелесть. Но самое главное - то, что все в ужасном состоянии - полуразрушено, и подземные речки уходят от коллекторов и пробивают себе туннели прямо в грунте. Да! - НИКОГО за все время своих экспедиций они там не видели! И это, напоминаю, было лет пять назад. Еще до "массового бурения". Такое впечатление, что спецов в наших разрешительных органах вообще не осталось. Впрочем, не впечатление - уверенность.

----------


## Petrova

давайте раз не видели не говорить, так честнее будет.
подтекает все - да, но так чтоб разруха...врать не буду - не везде была, но обвалов не видела и года три назад были именно со входа, что возле памятника, замечены ремонтные рабочии и процес ремонта дренажки.

----------


## Jorjic

> давайте раз не видели не говорить, так честнее будет.
> подтекает все - да, но так чтоб разруха...врать не буду - не везде была, но обвалов не видела...


 Если у Вас в доме по стенам течет вода, но дом пока не рухнул, Вы тоже будете предлагать быть "честнее".
Я там сейчас не бываю, староват уже (бывал много раньше), но мои друзья там бывают и говорят, что положение отчаянное.

----------


## JN

Врать не буду, сам не лазил, хоть заглядываю постоянно, и ужасаюсь. Там ведь все н железных болтах собрано, которые регулярно менять надо, но некому - расформирована служба лет восемь назад. 
А лет пять назад было общественное обследование. Руководил им бывший сотрудник бывшего противооползневого управления. Остальные - общественники. Штолен 15-20 обошли, начиная с 16-той БФ. И акты есть, недооформленные. Почитал и волосы дыбом встали. 
Только клали наши власти что нынешние, что прошлые, за все эти акты с обследованиями.
О нагузке на все это и речи быть не может. Если только склон двинется, то неизвестно, с каким куском города. Это все-таки масса не детская, трудно сказать какая, но даже не сотни тысяч тонн.
А они говорят свай набьем...

----------


## Hermione Granger

так тут же по моему давно уже фотографии вывешивали, как сваи или какие-то другие укрепительные материалы пробили потолок штольни. Только вот не помню, о каком городе речь шла. Но суть одна и та же. Они ведь даже не интересуются что находится под тем на чем они собираются строить. Думаете хоть один из строителей  заходил в штольни и видел их изнутри. Кажется мне что если бы кто-нибудь из них там побывал внутри то желание строить поубыло бы. А у нас многое основывается на предположениях и "авось не упадет".

----------


## Олег.Л

p/s/ По песку...
 Понятно,что в недавние времена, такой песконасып был бы невозможен,а если бы и был ,то гурвиц поплатился бы как минимум должностью,за экологическое преступление.
Это притом,что кубометр песка неафишировано предлагался по 70гр/кубометр.
А что делает гурвиц...когда до кого-то из ручных горсоветовских "спецов"
доходит,что сделано все через одно место,гурвиц штрафует зафрахтованных  голландцев на 180.000гр(точно не помню) за эко- ущерб....
Верх цинизма.Причем я уверен,что голландцы об этом до сих пор не знают,и штрафа не было,создана видимость понимания....
---
щас прийдет Алия Иосифовна  и заявит,что песок не есть собственность гурвица :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> p/s/ По песку...
>  Понятно,что в недавние времена, такой песконасып был бы невозможен,а если бы и был ,то гурвиц поплатился бы как минимум должностью,за экологическое преступление.
> Это притом,что кубометр песка неафишировано предлагался по 70гр/кубометр.
> А что делает гурвиц...когда до кого-то из ручных горсоветовских "спецов"
> доходит,что сделано все через одно место,гурвиц штрафует зафрахтованных  голландцев на 180.000гр(точно не помню) за эко- ущерб....
> Верх цинизма.Причем я уверен,что голландцы об этом до сих пор не знают,и штрафа не было,создана видимость понимания....


 Да, этот смехотворный штраф уже обсуждали. Помнится, кто-то разъяснил, что он был включен в сумму договора, как возможные потери от форс-мажора (или что-то в этом роде).

----------


## C4

Есть некоторая группа людей, которая заинтерисована в застройке склонов. Она "продавливает" в горсовете разрешение на строительство. Другая, такая же, группа не получает этого разрешения. И начинает кампанию по "опусканию" первой группы. Если достигнет своего - сама начнет строить на склонах.  А нам скажут: "Мы не такие, мы - другие, мы строим по правилам".  Найдут разные экспертизы, что строить нужно именно так, как стрят они, а не как первая группа. А НАМ какая разница, кто поставит высотки над морем? Сейчас ругают застройку склонов те, кому не дали на  них строить! Вот и вся цена "природоохранным инициативам" разных депутатов. (марковцы и Селянин)

----------


## JN

Ха-ха-ха! Надо же такое сказать? Сами придумали или ГЭЙя повторяете?
Представьте себе, 60 лет никто не застраивал, а тут ни те, так эти, но *обязательно*! Кто же их обяжет, интересно?

----------


## coder_ak

> Да, кстати, результаты работы по определению и инвентаризации зеленых насаждений города уже есть. Зачем тратить еще полтора миллиона?


 Одно дело пересчитать ёлки и совсем другое нанести это всё на карты. Как я понимаю сейчас речь идёт именно о второй части работы.

А что с песком то не так? Пляжи широкие, песок мягкий, обещанного прошлой зимой умирания всего живого не наблюдается.

----------


## C4

> Ха-ха-ха! Надо же такое сказать? Сами придумали или ГЭЙя повторяете?
> Представьте себе, 60 лет никто не застраивал, а тут ни те, так эти, но *обязательно*! Кто же их обяжет, интересно?


 Так 60 лет не было частного предпринимательства. Или запамятовали?   А* обязывать* их будет выгода.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Ха-ха-ха! Надо же такое сказать? Сами придумали или ГЭЙя повторяете?
> Представьте себе, 60 лет никто не застраивал, а тут ни те, так эти, но *обязательно*! Кто же их обяжет, интересно?


 НЕТ,не обязательство,никто их не "обяжет"  это  их личное желание застраивать склоны.В  Одессе действительно есть несколько групп(строительных)которые желают застраивать склоны. Марков мечтал строить возле " Белого паруса"(он его-же),получил запрет и быстро стал оппозиционером-помните"референдум"??? Азаров-не выиграл конкурс-оппозиционер и т.д. и т.п.Пока в оппозиционерах обиженные,ясна цель их наездов.Пробьются  что  перестанут строить ?Деньги в раскрутку оппозиции вкладывают именно строители  и поверьте не из любви к городу и одесситам!Когда кто-то из раскрученных попадет  в горисполком сразу грозный рык сверху-ДОЛЖОК!!!Отдают обычно разрешениями и землей.Так устроена в принципе вся украинская политика.....Вряд ли в ближайшее время что-то изменится...

----------


## JN

Не думайте, что у меня нет претензий к Маркову. И за "надкушенный" порк "Юность", и за санаторий "Дружба", который он собирается застроить. Но не надо говориь, что он оппозиционер потому, что ему не дали участок "Михаников", "Макстроя" или Рондина. Не надо передергивать. Кроме того, я лично слышал из его уст, что он противник застройки побережья, т.к. это удешевляет всю остальную землю.

Про частную собственность не забыл, и про долги политиков "инвесторам", тоже. Так что, в попу их за такой "возврат долгов" целовать? Или поджигать ее, попу?

----------


## Скрытик

> Кроме того, я лично слышал из его уст, что он противник застройки побережья, т.к. это удешевляет всю остальную землю.


 В курсе кто хозяин отеля "Гранд Петине" на 16й у моря?  :smileflag:

----------


## aliaodessa

Надеюсь  про попу вы фигурально??

Что вы предлагаете,как додавливать?

----------


## aliaodessa

> В курсе кто хозяин отеля "Гранд Петине" на 16й у моря?


 
Марков! Ярый противник застройки

----------


## JN

> В курсе кто хозяин отеля "Гранд Петине" на 16й у моря?


 Пока нет, но уже начинаю догадываться.

----------


## Скрытик

> Пока нет, но уже начинаю догадываться.


 Именно. Он точно такой же свистун как и противоположная сторона, увы...

----------


## JN

> Надеюсь про попу вы фигурально??


 Это кому как нравится.

----------


## Hermione Granger

слушайте, я тут подумала, только не кидайте сразу помидорами :smileflag:  я никого не защищаю, а только высказываю мысли которые может быть здесь и обсуждались уже. 
на склонах хотят строить все, только бы предоставилась такая возможность. только одни хотят строить небоскребы, которые испортят весь берег. Есть еще и другие (я не знаю конкретно - кто, но предполагаю что такие есть), которые тоже хотят строить на склонах, потому что это выгодно. Но, если бы вместо небоскребов на склонах построили небольшие, одноэтажные, двухэтажные гостиницы, и сохранили бы трассу здоровья и пляжи для горожан, то может быть это не так уж плохо было бы. Просто мне кажется что их в любом случае, как бы не бились - рано или поздно постепенно застроят. Вопрос в том - кто и как.

----------


## JN

> Именно. Он точно такой же свистун как и противоположная сторона, увы...


 Не удивлен. Я же говорил, что претензии есть. Просто привел его слова, которые не ОБС - сам слышал.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А что с песком то не так? Пляжи широкие, песок мягкий, обещанного прошлой зимой умирания всего живого не наблюдается.


 А вы хорошо смотрели?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> на склонах хотят строить все, только бы предоставилась такая возможность.


 К сожалению, все желающие построится забывают главное: тотальную невозможность законного строительства там чего-либо, кроме объектов стационарной рекреации. Да и то, с серьезными ограничениями, например, без выгребных ям и канализации. 
Гостиницы, к слову, рекреационными объектами не являются.

----------


## Jorjic

> Гостиницы, к слову, рекреационными объектами не являются.


 А дома приемов горисполкома?

----------


## Ginger

> Но, если бы вместо небоскребов на склонах построили небольшие, *одноэтажные, двухэтажные* гостиницы


 Не рентабельно

----------


## coder_ak

*Ter-Petrosyan*, трупиками микроорганизмов дно пляжей не усеяно. Нырял, смотрел.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> А дома приемов горисполкома?


 Ох, там так намутили, что вроде типа да. Хотя нынешний дом приемов используется как жилой фонд.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> А вы хорошо смотрели?


 Мазок брать надо и ПЦР делать.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ох, там так намутили, что вроде типа да. Хотя нынешний дом приемов используется как жилой фонд.


 Так что им мешает намутить еще немножко и назвать гостиницы - санаторного типа с водно-лечебными процедурами (сауны)? Проканает на раз, как и тогда, под общий смех.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Так что им мешает намутить еще немножко и назвать гостиницы - санаторного типа с водно-лечебными процедурами (сауны)? Проканает на раз, как и тогда, под общий смех.


 Дык это и происходит.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> *Ter-Petrosyan*, трупиками микроорганизмов дно пляжей не усеяно. Нырял, смотрел.


 Распространенный обывательский и антинаучный подход. Если не знаете ничего о  влиянии отсыпаемого песка на живность у уреза воды, так  и не говорите. А то тут есть радетели, возьмут вашу "экспертизу" на вооружение, а с теми пляжами и так проблем уже выше крыши. Дайвер, блин...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Мазок брать надо и ПЦР делать.


 Можно даже еще прощу, по закону. 
До и после мероприятия по отсыпке песка провести исследование и получить рекомендации, что и было сделано. Но отсыпали, как обычно, строго вопреки рекомендациям специалистов.

----------


## coder_ak

> Распространенный обывательский и антинаучный подход. Если не знаете ничего о  влиянии отсыпаемого песка на живность у уреза воды, так  и не говорите. А то тут есть радетели, возьмут вашу "экспертизу" на вооружение, а с теми пляжами и так проблем уже выше крыши. Дайвер, блин...


 Та знаю я про научный подход. Темка тут была, активно участвовал в войнах клавиатур. Обещалось, что море выйдет из берегов будет гнить, вонять, пена образуется. Некоторые всё это даже умудрялись наблюдать, осязать и обонять. Но сезон прошел, а море на месте, такое же синее. Да и экологи чего то стращать перестали, видно баблос закончился.
Надеюсь отрицать то, что насыпание пляжей идёт на пользу склонам никто не будет?

----------


## Илья Муромец

А на счет отсыпки песка, то для склонов это укус комара, т.к. масса намытого песка  - это 0,1% от массы склона, поэтому что-то удержать он не может. Уменьшить водную эрозию - может быть, но и то только там, где нет бетонных подпорных стен (для справки эти бетонные стены на несколько метров в глубину от уровня песка).  Так что намывка - классный способ замыть деньги в песок.

----------


## Jorjic

> Та знаю я про научный подход. Темка тут была, активно участвовал в войнах клавиатур. Обещалось, что море выйдет из берегов будет гнить, вонять, пена образуется. Некоторые всё это даже умудрялись наблюдать, осязать и обонять. Но сезон прошел, а море на месте, такое же синее. Да и экологи чего то стращать перестали, видно баблос закончился.
> Надеюсь отрицать то, что насыпание пляжей идёт на пользу склонам никто не будет?


 То, что результат научного подхода решается в войне клавиатур известно уже давно.
Я лично отрицать ничего не буду. Финансирование закончилось. Может где еще плОтят, я бы туда записался. Всю жизнь живу за счет этого, а тут бабки кончились. Помогите!!!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> То, что результат научного подхода решается в войне клавиатур известно уже давно.
> Я лично отрицать ничего не буду. Финансирование закончилось. Может где еще плОтят, я бы туда записался. Всю жизнь живу за счет этого, а тут бабки кончились. Помогите!!!


 Да ладно, можно ведь и забесплатно выйти на бережок, лучше когда жааарко, в августе например, когда водичка тепленькая и премешивается плавающими телами, а не ветром и волнами. Да, так вот сидя попой на мокром песочке, чтобы водичка омывала снизу, а сверху там солнышко ласкало,  так легонько пяточкой песочек подкопать. А там - сероводородный  черный и вонючий песочек обнаружится, на глубине 5-10 см.  И что думаешь, есть шансы у такого пляжика все нечистоты "переработать"? Бережок то мертвый. Сколько еще надо времени, чтобы  в этом мелкодисперсном песочке что-нибудь завелось, а? Вот и я о том же

----------


## Jorjic

> Да ладно, можно ведь и забесплатно выйти на бережок, лучше когда жааарко, в августе например, когда водичка тепленькая и премешивается плавающими телами, а не ветром и волнами. Да, так вот сидя попой на мокром песочке, чтобы водичка омывала снизу, а сверху там солнышко ласкало,  так легонько пяточкой песочек подкопать. А там - сероводородный  черный и вонючий песочек обнаружится, на глубине 5-10 см.  И что думаешь, есть шансы у такого пляжика все нечистоты "переработать"? Бережок то мертвый. Сколько еще надо времени, чтобы  в этом мелкодисперсном песочке что-нибудь завелось, а? Вот и я о том же


 Ну, это еще когда-нибудь. А сейчас ведь попе хорошо. Значит, все правильно. Спасибо родному правительству! А пяточкой можно и не шалить. Зачем портить себе настроение? И песок этот еще может и не такой плохой. Его просто враги подсыпали за отдельную плату.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> а море на месте, такое же синее.


 Знаешь, это единственное, что утешает. Вообще-то все будет хорошо, по  большому счету, где-то чего-то убудет, а в другом месте обязательно присовокупится  :smileflag: 




> Надеюсь отрицать то, что насыпание пляжей идёт на пользу склонам никто не будет?


 При таких мелких масштабах работ на пляжах - это для берегоукрепления - тьфу, и для флоры-фауны тоже не слишком большая потеря.  Восстановится с горем пополам, были бы субстраты подходящие. 
Главное - склоны  как берегозащитную систему поддерживать. Выучи это, ладно? И всем рассказывай.

----------


## Jorjic

> Знаешь, это единственное, что утешает. Вообще-то все будет хорошо, по  большому счету, где-то чего-то убудет, а в другом месте обязательно присовокупится


 Sic! Помнится, это еще Ломоносов заметил. Правда, он у них учился... Может, нас это не касается?

----------


## JN

> А сейчас ведь попе хорошо. Значит, все правильно.


  Хочу добавить +1 , но, пока, мне не положено.
Хорошо попе, пока голове думать не о чем!

----------


## BaRRmaley

Может тут и писали...
С Рондинской стройки на "России" убрали рекламные плакаты с текстом про 24-этажный оздоровительный комплекс.
Теперь со всех сторон плакаты, рассказывающие о берегоукрепительных работах и будущей доступности пляжа.
Стройка, конечно, поражает масштабами.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Может тут и писали...
> С Рондинской стройки на "России" убрали рекламные плакаты с текстом про 24-этажный оздоровительный комплекс.
> Теперь со всех сторон плакаты, рассказывающие о берегоукрепительных работах и будущей доступности пляжа.
> Стройка, конечно, поражает масштабами.


 ========
гурвиц шевелится,пытается показать человеческое лицо,выборы скоро :smileflag: 
Надо собрать человек 50 и  демонстративно пойти на стройку.Обязательно с ТВ.
Акция будет -все в порядке.Причем беспроигрышная! 
Пустят --показать все ,что сделали с пляжем,территорией,с  безымянной могилой солдат и проч. 
Не пустят -себе же хуже сделают....

----------


## JN

Ну, пошли.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Ну, пошли.


 =========
Вдвоем?

----------


## BaRRmaley

> Вдвоем?


 Меня возьмите. И ещё соберём народа. Время только назначьте, подтянем участников сколько получится.
Утопическая идея, но очень уж хотелось бы... Пришёл бы к власти человек (мэр, скажем), который сказал бы тому же рондину на каком-то этапе стройки "Берегоукрепительные работы окончены. Спасибо большое, город вам благодарен, уходите"...

----------


## Psmith

"Берегоукрепительные работы окончены. Спасибо большое, город вам благодарен, уходите". - Блеск! Предлагаю такой лозунг пикетчикам перед очередной сессией. Только перед этой замечательной фразой дописать "Эдуард Иосифович со товарищи!"

----------


## Олег.Л

Нет,серъезно! надо сделать не стандартную акцию с обязательными "руки прочь!" а поступить умнее,просто доброжелательно завалится на территорию и произвести осмотр,возложить цветы на братскую могилу,*распределиться про территории застройки на какое-то время так*,чтобы охрана обезумела и обкакалась! Эффект подкрепленный ТВ будет 100% .Обязательно "кто-то"  из хозяев приедет.
Но нужен кворум.Человек 50 как минимум.Ничего они не сделают.

----------


## Ginger

> Меня возьмите. И ещё соберём народа.


 + я
Но, знаешь ли, как показывает практика, на прошлой попытке донести глас народа до властьимущих, присутствовало от силы человек 10. 
Да, не спорю - рабочее врвмя. 
Но нас всё-таки мало

----------


## BaRRmaley

Я думаю надо активнее агитировать и просить знакомых привести знакомых и т.п.  :smileflag: 
А выходной день - разве плохое время для подобной акции? На ТЗ ещё и люди будут гулять, смотреть на всё это... Опять же больше участников.
Автомобильная тема показывает, что таки можно собрать людей.

----------


## Пушкин

+1

----------


## Petrova

> Ну, пошли.


 меня три штуки, еще товарищей трое будет
кто разводящий будет? А ну делай список у себя чтоб не съезжали потом  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Меня возьмите. И ещё соберём народа.


 меня две штуки с фотиком. Идея хорошая, но точно думаю - нужно что-то нестандартное.

----------


## Пушкин

> меня две штуки с фотиком. Идея хорошая, но точно думаю - нужно что-то нестандартное.


 Будем спускаться на парашютах, или подойдём на катерах с моря (а между нами - бабушка на резиновой лодочке  - "Чай, кофе, капучино....Чай, кофе, капучино - кому капучино")

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Будем спускаться на парашютах, или подойдём на катерах с моря (а между нами - бабушка на резиновой лодочке  - "Чай, кофе, капучино....Чай, кофе, капучино - кому капучино")


 ага, это значит - интеллигентно подойдем :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> + я
> Но, знаешь ли, как показывает практика, на прошлой попытке донести глас народа до властьимущих, присутствовало от силы человек 10. 
> Да, не спорю - рабочее врвмя. 
> Но нас всё-таки мало


 Я тоже буду.
На этот раз обязательно!

----------


## Пушкин

> ага, это значит - интеллигентно подойдем


  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> ага, это значит - интеллигентно подойдем


 Интеллигентно подойдем - мне нравится. Сроки назначаем?

----------


## Petrova

Лучше на выходных, если все одно работы не ведуться.
А план действий?

----------


## Безам

*Сказки про склоны, или «Шпаргалка для прокурора»*

http://revisor.od.ua/article/Skazki_pro_sklony_ili_SHpargalka_dlya_prokurora/

----------


## Олег.Л

> *Сказки про склоны, или «Шпаргалка для прокурора»*
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/article/Skazki_pro_sklony_ili_SHpargalka_dlya_prokurora/


 ============

После произнесения такой речи, мэр Эдуард Гурвиц предложил депутатам отклонить протест прокурора, причём недвусмысленно намекнул, как именно надо голосовать

Э. Гурвиц: если прокурор недоволен – пусть идёт в суд. Ставится на голосование предложение отклонить протест прокурора. *Для того, чтобы его отклонить – надо голосовать “за” (смех и аплодисменты в зале*)... За 81 – протест отклонён. По крайней мере, ясность — всегда лучше. (Прокурору) Николай Александрович – судитесь (продолжительный и буйный смех в зале).
----
Очень напоминает одного роскошного персонажа из Звездных войн :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> *Сказки про склоны, или «Шпаргалка для прокурора»*
> http://revisor.od.ua/article/Skazki_pro_sklony_ili_SHpargalka_dlya_prokurora/


 Особенно понравился пассаж про оскорбленного Рондина и утверждение, что "представительство горсовета ... никто не строил *пока*".

----------


## Ginger

> Особенно понравился пассаж про оскорбленного Рондина и утверждение, что "представительство горсовета ... никто не строил *пока*".


 Да чушь эта статейка. Чисто для отвода глаз. 

"Всего у нас четыре сомнительные  стройки"   - Ха-ха три раза!

А про берег от Аркадии и до 16й они не хотели написать? Что там все их хозяином уже давно схвачено, застроено и огорожено?

Я этим летом попала на 16ю спустя лет 12-13 после последнего отдыха в тамошних детских лагерях. Неделю приходила в себя от увиденного. Ибо до сих пор самое яркое впечатление детства - два месяца в год шЫкарного по теперешним меркам отдыха. 

А сейчас там просто пройти трудно

----------


## Jorjic

> Да чушь эта статейка. Чисто для отвода глаз...


 Не думаю, что надо так строго. Они показали много строек как раз за Аркадией.
Ну а все требовать и нельзя. Естественно, что на чем-то они будут акцентировать внимание, а о чем-то умалчивать. Иначе и быть не может. Другие расскажут про другие стройки, а про эти умолчат. Это нормально, просто этим надо уметь пользоваться. 
Бескорыстных борцов за всеобщее счастье (тем более владеющих СМИ и еще кое-чем) в природе не существует.

----------


## Безам

> Не думаю, что надо так строго. Они показали много строек как раз за Аркадией.
> Ну а все требовать и нельзя. Естественно, что на чем-то они будут акцентировать внимание, а о чем-то умалчивать. Иначе и быть не может. Другие расскажут про другие стройки, а про эти умолчат. Это нормально, просто этим надо уметь пользоваться. 
> Бескорыстных борцов за всеобщее счастье (тем более владеющих СМИ и еще кое-чем) в природе не существует.


 Да, это объективно, хотя хотелось бы еще больше фактов наружу от тех, у кого есть доступ к точной информации: кто где строит.

----------


## Ser.Fil

А кто где собирается строить – что, менее интересно? Тем более, что действенней и результативней предотвратить новое строительство.
Я вот читаю эту ветку и не отвяжусь всё от вопроса: выражаем своё мнение и отношение к таким паскудствам – да это немало. Ну и что дальше? Прекратить строительство и бросить эти каркасы монстров? (так кризис и так за нас с половиной справился) Когда уже срыли часть склона, и сделали «ноль» и разрушили цельность – так нам добавить к этому свой «кусок»? Да и ресурсы уже втянуты и задействованы, так что наш идеализм в конечном счете (да, это и есть гражданский и общественный контроль и попытка воздействия) может привести только либо к усугублению разрушения склонов и вандализма, либо, пусть знают они, что когда-то всё равно гармония восторжествует, и Они лишатся всех своих вложений (как с Криворожсталью, например, какая чехарда была)

----------


## Ser.Fil

> Да, это объективно, хотя хотелось бы еще больше фактов наружу от тех, у кого есть доступ к точной информации: кто где строит.


 А что касается фактов - так Вы и сами их знаете (только забыли или не обратили внимания), например:
http://www.unian.net/rus/news/news-214018.html  и ещё 
http://www.odessitclub.org/php/news/archnew.phtml?id=786&idnew=26761&start=220  и ещё 
http://www.odessa.ua/news/10073 
 и так много можно увидеть.
А теперь сопоставляем и пользуемся поиском инета:
Кто рецензент? Обратили внимание?
Запомнили лиц ООО «Примадом» и КП «Будова», и далее нашли их застройки и зону интересов и ещё одно лицо Otrada Development всё по тем же адресам?! Далее, ищем продолжения: в начале 2008 г. якобы общественные слушания по указанным зонам интереса, а теперь и факта дождались:
http://www.odessa.ua/announcements/16592  и как отличается этот генплан в этих зонах интереса от первоначального; а вот ещё факт – исчезли из этих реестров 
http://www.odessa.ua/monuments/15326    и ещё 
http://www.odessa.ua/monuments/architecture/ 
сколько там Они же называли, 17 памятников и адресов? Ну а уж факт с липовым обоснованием и внесением на исключение из реестра 10 объектов климовым (смотрите ветку в защиту Ланжероновской) уже стал общеизвестен (и только потому, что это национальной защиты объекты, а не местной, когда можно «тихою сапой» всё подло заранее скрытно вытоптать и подготовить под застройку и вандализм).

Да, так к чему я всё это?! Вот куда нашу энергию и благородные порывы направлять – для предотвращения и спасения того, на что ещё можно повлиять.
И последний по логике, но не в ряду, факт: в конце 2008 по самой непогоде и ночью по Пироговской (асфальтом уже немедленно закатали) и далее под Ворота Отрады параллельно «канатке» с выходом на склон положен магистральный трубопровод пластиковый диаметром  где-то 500-600 мм (скорей всего газопровод).
Вот и представьте, какие мощности подводят и какая застройка ожидается .

----------


## Пушкин

статья написана Евгением Кричмаром, автором песни "Пахнет морем".

ОДЕССА ГЛАЗАМИ ОДЕССИТА

Я никогда не находился в сумасшедшем доме, но родился и жил в городе, о котором многие часто говорят: - Mожно сойти с ума! Судьба наградила меня возможностью
общаться и дружить с настоящими одесситами, о которых мало кто знает. Уроженцы Одессы славились тем, что думали и говорили на языке родителей, предки которых
переводили на русский с родного языка, которым был и болгарский, и греческий, и румынский, и армянский, еврейский, который тоже считался одесским. Перевод звучал по-русски и, в тоже время не по-русски. Отсюда и возникли такие обороты, как "я видел тебя идти", или "слушай сюда". И если кто нибудь заговаривал иначе, его удивленно спрашивали, - Что у тебя рук нет поговорить? Нормальный одесский язык - это совсем не тот, которым современные писатели-сатирики стараются развеселить читателя такими выражениями, как "скажите мне за эту курицу", или "можно потрогать ваших синеньких?".
Я уверяю вас, что, проведя неделю на Привозе, где нибудь, кто нибудь может и услышит что-то подобное. Хотя я сильно сомневаюсь. Эти сатирики либо не жили в Одессе, либо, скорее всего, ничего не понимают. Образование мне вбили родители, а воспитание - улица..
Моими воспитателями на одесской улице были блатные, воры, бандиты и песни, которые любили и они. Находясь в заключении среди политических и воры и бандиты вбирали, как губки манеры, темы разговоров и выходили из заключения эрудированными, с хорошим языком и поведением в обществе, хотя воровать и грабить не переставали. Мало кто может поверить, что биндюжники ходили в Оперный с партитурами. А любимыми заведениями бандитов в начале двадцатого века были не картежные барбуты, а театры, рестораны и кафеe, где выступали Пола Негри, Николай Марфесси, Вертинский, Петр Лещенко.
Там развлекались сливки Одессы того времени. Писатели, поэты, композиторы - все они были неприкосновенными для таких, как Япончик.
Именно там и начиналась та Одесса, которую опошлили современные бумагомаратели.
Осенью 2008 года я приехал в Одессу, посмотреть, как она цветет и процветает. Город вырос. Появились новые дома, рестораны, памятники (чему и кому угодно) от "Двенадцатого стула" до "Морячки с младенцем". Перестраивались базары, торговые центры. И много машин. Масса легковых автомобилей. Не для узких улиц этого прекрасного города. Везде дикие пробки. Бензин подорожал, денег у людей стало меньше, а автомобилей больше. Почти у каждого, с кем я общался, была машина. А у кого и две, и три.
Вроде жизнь налаживалась, но не в ту сторону. Представьте себе, что вы живете в красивом небольшом доме старой постройки. За домом парк, а вдали - море. Волей судеб вам пришлось покинуть родные края надолго, а затем вернуться. Вернуться, чтоб вдохнуть родной воздух, вспомнить свою молодость и места, которые остались в памяти и во снах. Это присуще почти каждому человеку. Будь то парижанин, римлянин или одессит, каждый привязан душой к родным пенатам.
Но все в душе перевернулось, когда ты видишь, что за родным домом выросла современная громадина из голубого или зеленого стекла и бетона и не видно больше ни парка ни моря. Старый трехэтажный дом как бы стал меньше, сгорбился и выглядит очень жалко на фоне бес-стильных новостроек. И это в центре города. Начисто забыто понятие архитектурных ансамблей, которое неотъемлемо от планировки города.
К сожалению, отцы Одессы -2008 не ее дети. Их понятие ансамбля только в толщине денежного пресса, которым набивают в свои карманы.
На улице Маразлиевской угол Базарной воздвигнут десятиэтажный домище в римско-греческо-мароканском стиле. С лоджиями. На третьем этаже фасада, для украшения (а может устрашения), поставили статую то ли римского императора, то ли Апполона в греческом одеянии. А может быть это предок того, кто платил бабки за этот ужас.
Несчастную Дерибасовскую превратили в стекольно-бетонную показуху. "Посмотрите налево. Это наша старая Дерибасовская. А теперь поверните головы направо. Это наши новостройки в стиле ...мммм, не помню". Кто бы подумал, что можно было снести всю Греческую площадь и построить Торговый центр, без стоянок для транспорта.
И какой идиот воздвиг сине-зеленую высотную гостиницу на самом причале Морвокзала, закрыв вид на море и порт с Приморского бульвара. Она торчит, как флаг на бане.
Очень хотелось бы увидеть памятник "Семь сорок". Пока не догадались поставить в центре города такие часы.
Никто не задумывается над тем, что под Одессой пустота. Город-то вырос из-под земли и стоит на катакомбах, которые в любой момент могут осесть. Для этого нужен небольшой сейсмический толчок, который может случиться в самое неожиданное время, как тот, что дошел из Румынии в семидесятые годы.
Никто не думает о сгнившей системе водоснабжения и канализации. Ну что ж. Построили новые здания, а потом начнут под ними копать. Попробуйте в Лондоне, Париже или Брюсселе затеять такую новостройку в старых кварталах.
Растет Одесса, но не в ту степь. Я думаю, что главный архитектор города сидит у себя в особняке, занавешенным фруктовыми садами, где-то на станциях Большого Фонтана и дышит морем. А что происходит в городе, его волнует меньше чем баксы.
Я ходил по родному городу и не переставал удивляться. Вот на магазинчике висит надпись "Клозд". Наверное это написано для иностранцев, знающих русский. А может
для русских, знающих английский. А вот ресторан "Топ Сэндвич". О чем это? Ну, "Шаварма"-понятно. Это что-нибудь пошавать. А вот написано "Аут" и рядом табличка "Вход", тут точно можно сломать голову. Ага. Вот и "Секс Шоп". Вот где можно пошопать за "секс"!
Да. "Жемчужина у моря" чернеет на глазах. Вернее сказать - в глазах потомственного одессита. Черная жемчужина, конечно, дороже, но когда она естественна, а не подмалевана. Я не говорю о том, что Одесса должна оставаться такой, как была. Все должно меняться со временем, но только не история. Старые здания давно надо было починить, покрасить, а кое-что и перестроить. Но нужно соблюдать меру. Удивляюсь, почему в Риме не отстроили Колизей, или в Пизе не выравнивают башню? Упадет же. Так нет. Ее всеми силами техники стараются сохранить в том же наклонном виде.
Новостройки нужны там, где они не мешают старой красавице Одессе. Но для этого нужна голова. А "головы" города нет. Я не сомневаюсь, что Одесса в скором будет похожа на эти маленькие среднеземноморские (я не ошибся), полунищие городки, которые трудно отличить друг от друга. Тогда Одессу останется только переименовать в Сан
Одеску.
Что тут говорить, если какой-то новый русский поэт в песне "Италиано" слова "Lasciate mi cantare" - (Разрешите мне спеть) перевел на русский -"Лошадка не катает". Да за такие слова нужно ставить железный памятник, твердый, как мозги этого....трудно подобрать сравнение.
Вот она и не катает.
Но если закрыть глаза на эти крупные мелочи, то Одесса пока еще очень красива.
Местами.

http://209.85.173.132/search?q=cache...ient=firefox-a
__________________

----------


## Рождённый в СССР

Пушкин, я с Вами полностью согласен! Наш город уничтожается приезжими, которые рвутся к власти и эксплуатируя известность и красоту нашего города и набивают свои карманы. Уничтожаются не только склоны, уничтожаются парки, дома и вместе с ними  калорит города. Многие одесситы не могут сопротивляться такому агрессивному натиску со стороны нуворишей, которых поддерживают чиновники. Я повторюсь: торгашам не понятно что такое честь, потому что у чести нет стоимости, а цена чести для них запредельно высока.

----------


## Mario

Колорит Одессы увядает насильно, а вот каллорит царит во всю...

----------


## Ser.Fil

> А что касается фактов - так Вы и сами их знаете (только забыли или не обратили внимания), например:
> http://www.unian.net/rus/news/news-214018.html  и ещё 
> http://www.odessitclub.org/php/news/archnew.phtml?id=786&idnew=26761&start=220  и ещё 
> http://www.odessa.ua/news/10073 
>  и так много можно увидеть.
> А теперь сопоставляем и пользуемся поиском инета:
> Кто рецензент? Обратили внимание?
> Запомнили лиц ООО «Примадом» и КП «Будова», и далее нашли их застройки и зону интересов и ещё одно лицо Otrada Development всё по тем же адресам?! Далее, ищем продолжения: в начале 2008 г. якобы общественные слушания по указанным зонам интереса, а теперь и факта дождались:
> http://www.odessa.ua/announcements/16592  и как отличается этот генплан в этих зонах интереса от первоначального; а вот ещё факт – исчезли из этих реестров 
> ...


 Только что со склона - чудная и редкая погода, взял собаку и гулял два часа вниз по Азарова (пока по асфальту - дальше грязно) сразу налево заканчивают благоустройство тротуара вдоль склона: жаль нет стенда - не знаешь кому говорить спасибо, это ведь здорово, да ещё с освещением. Дальше вниз и налево огорожен где-то гектар под VIP стоянку; все акации вырублены - внутри огромная куча порубленной акации, необходимого стенда информации: кто, на каком основании и что делает НЕТ, зато есть расценки на парковку, подписанные Дябло - всё сразу стало ясно - кто подлец.
http://revisor.od.ua/person/Dyablo_Sergej_Vladislavovich
послал вопрос.
Направо по склону перед футбольными полями уже большая стройка пока в три этажа (в следующий раз обязательно беру фотик). Информационного стенда тоже НЕТ, что есть прямое нарушение закона.
Под "канаткой" пошла, теперь понятно, разводка и протяжка газопровода по склонам с муфтами учета (теперь можно будет по его ходу видеть куда и предполагать что будут и где дальше громить на склонах - ПРИСОЕДИНЯЙТЕСЬ).
И главное, пока что только могу: послал соответствующие обращения отсюда:  http://www.odessa.ua/appeals/ на которые надеюсь получить официальные ответы.

----------


## JN

> ну делай список у себя чтоб не съезжали потом


 Пока здесь набралось 18, вроде, и этого, кажется, для похода маловато!!!

----------


## BaRRmaley

> Пока здесь набралось 18, вроде, и этого, кажется, для похода маловато!!!


 Надо объявить день и время встречи. Соберём достаточно народа.

----------


## Ser.Fil

Где идём? Когда? И я и со мной дама.
А пока не для слабонервных:
http://www.michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/
теперь я понял - для чего газопровод (только чуть в диаметре ошибся )

----------


## Jorjic

> Где идём? Когда? И я и со мной дама.
> А пока не для слабонервных:
> http://www.michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/
> теперь я понял - для чего газопровод (только чуть в диаметре ошибся )


 Это еще не все картинки. Были еще и другие. Если бы строить "домики" было бы так же легко и безопасно для окружающей среды, как вставлять их фотошопом!

----------


## Пушкин

Кошмар, 12 домиков.

Гуляли вчера по дороге Здоровья - от Аркадии до Чкаловского. Ну что можно сказать - взялись с размахом, даже построили заградительную стену от волн(буквой Г), высотой метра 2. На самом месте строительства - забиты все сваи,  и наверно ждут следующего этапа. С другой стороны ведётся строительство опорной стены - для того что бы грузовики могли ездить по дороге от ФР. бульвара. Но самое интересное - изменился рельеф склона (видимо от вибрации) под санаторием "Россия" - вниз сошло много грунта так, что некоторые деревья стоят засыпаны до самой верхушки. Так такими темпами строительства - скоро санаторий сойдет вниз, а там совсем другое строительство.

----------


## Ginger

*madam Chien, добро пожаловать в реальность.*


Потрудитесь прочитать тему хотя бы с середины. И не такое увидите. Только надо действовать, а не кричать.

----------


## madam Chien

> Потрудитесь прочитать тему хотя бы с середины. И не такое увидите. Только надо действовать, а не кричать.


 Это не крик, а судоржный вздох...Что делать? Сегодня, около 11 утра, на склоне между Азарова и канатной дорогой, рабочие бегали с "метром" . Я проявила нездоровое любопытство. По версии одного пролетария, на этом участке склона (над спортбазой Черноморца) будут ставить забор. Второй пролетарий сообщил, что установят светильники, - ".. чтобы вы могли ночью с собаками гулять.." Возможно, они все это и совместят-забор со светильниками. А зачем? Вроде бы кризис, денег лишних нет. Или у них есть?

----------


## -Ariadna-

Так будет поход или собрание? Если, да, то когда и где?

----------


## Ginger

> Так будет поход или собрание? Если, да, то когда и где?


 

Кайзер, без тебя никак :smileflag:

----------


## Безам

> Пока здесь набралось 18, вроде, и этого, кажется, для похода маловато!!!


 Так что уже есть точная дата и сценарий?

----------


## JN

Вроде уже около 25, но с поправкой на явку.
А тут подоспели результаты поименного голосования по протесту прокурора. Оригинал протеста я не читал, но читал проекты - они "неподкопаемы", поэтому, думаю, он отклонен был только с третьего раза("артподготовка", видимо).
Вот соратники подогнали результаты:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот соратники подогнали результаты:


 Очень познавательно.
Я никогда и никого не призывал к подвижничеству. Но если ты уже *по собственному желанию* вляпался в это дело, изволь соответствовать... Или уходи, но не оправдывай свою низость сложившимися обстоятельствами и высшей целесообразностью.

----------


## Пушкин

Потеплело, наверное опять строить начнут...., а как хочется гулять по тихим склонам вдоль побережья.

----------


## Hermione Granger

потеплело :smileflag:  пора бы уже на роднинскую стройку сходить :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан-Грей

> Потеплело, наверное опять строить начнут...., а как хочется гулять по тихим склонам вдоль побережья.


 Это-ж как надо нелюбить Одессу нашим чиновникам...

----------


## Цаца

> Потеплело, наверное опять строить начнут...., а как хочется гулять по тихим склонам вдоль побережья.


 на выходных решила погулять  в отраде, отвлечься так сказать от политики и прочей суеты. Проходя мимо детсада и спускаясь вниз по лестнице меня просто укрыло - свеженький газопровод неприлично огромного диаметра!!!, еще даже покрасить не успели (или специально не красят. чтоб внимание не привлекать).
Это счастье спускается вниз, по склонам... 

Вот и погуляла... 

Так что гуляйте дорогие Одесситы и гости города, пока есть такая бесплатная возможность, пока не застроили наши склоны или они не обвалились

----------


## Пушкин

> Это-ж как надо нелюбить Одессу нашим чиновникам...


 А шо наши чиновники одесситы?

----------


## Цаца

*Не тот Одессит, кто в Одессе живет,
а тот Одесст, кто Одессой живет!!!*

----------


## Капитан-Грей

> А шо наши чиновники одесситы?


 Наверно даже не украинцы...

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Наверно даже не украинцы...


 наверное? :smileflag:  ха, ха :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

И что? Кто-то против не украинцев?

----------


## Hermione Granger

да нет, тут дело не в других нациях, а в наших чиновниках, я против них. Буджак, сорри , если как-то не так сказала про "не украицев", не подумала. Во мне самой украинской крови не так много, и Одесса ведь это не город одной нацинальности. Если бы так было - это была бы не Одесса :smileflag:  все, больше не буду офтопить :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

> *Не тот Одессит, кто в Одессе живет,
> а тот Одесст, кто Одессой живет!!!*


 *"Давайте любить Одессу в себе, а не себя в Одессе"* - знаете, кто сказал?

----------


## Олег.Л

> И что? Кто-то против не украинцев?


 ===========
Дело далеко не только в этом. Элементарная порядочность и уровень внутренней культуры,с обязательным элементом жесткости в принятиях решений.А мы имеем на сегодня от ГГЭ только хамство ,ложь,круговую поруку и кулуарные сговоры.Рыба... ,она жеж,с головы....
Да еще и свита играет короля....за свиту можно много отдельно
Беспросвет сплошной...

----------


## ням-ням

Ужас. По ссылке посмотрела что будет со склонами и стало дурно.Нашла пляж СТАРИК,где провела сама детство, где выросли мои дети и во что он превратится. К морю мы хоть сможем спуститься или там будут стоять дуболомы(охрана) с собаками и  простых смертных не будут пускать?

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Ужас. По ссылке посмотрела что будет со склонами и стало дурно.Нашла пляж СТАРИК,где провела сама детство, где выросли мои дети и во что он превратится. К морю мы хоть сможем спуститься или там будут стоять дуболомы(охрана) с собаками и  простых смертных не будут пускать?


 Может не так именно, но рано или поздно всё равно это будет.

----------


## coder_ak

> *"Давайте любить Одессу в себе, а не себя в Одессе"* - знаете, кто сказал?


 Боделан? %)

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Может не так именно, но рано или поздно всё равно это будет.


 Нет. Этого не будет НИКОГДА 
Все равно наступит лето и мы и наши дети пойдут купаться на море. И так каждое лето наши дети и дети наших детей, а потом и еще какие-то дети и их родители  будут ходить,  куда они захотят

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Ужас. По ссылке посмотрела что будет со склонами и стало дурно.Нашла пляж СТАРИК,где провела сама детство, где выросли мои дети и во что он превратится. К морю мы хоть сможем спуститься или там будут стоять дуболомы(охрана) с собаками и  простых смертных не будут пускать?


 Наше море было, есть и будет нашим

----------


## Олег.Л

> Нет. Этого не будет НИКОГДА 
> Все равно наступит лето и мы и наши дети пойдут купаться на море. И так каждое лето наши дети и дети наших детей, а потом и еще какие-то дети и их родители  будут ходить,  куда они захотят.Наше море было, есть и будет нашим


 ------------
рондин так не считал....,да и гурвиц тоже так не считает.Никаких гарантий,что еще пяток рондиных не появится...не сейчас, так после кризиса.
А еще очень сильно размножаются свино-человеки,оставляющие за собой горы мусора на свежем песочке и недоумки  графические обыкновенные,готовые в покрасочной истерике испоганить подводные части волнорезов....

----------


## Hermione Granger

> ------------
> рондин так не считал....,да и гурвиц тоже так не считает.Никаких гарантий,что еще пяток рондиных не появится...не сейчас, так после кризиса.
> А еще очень сильно размножаются свино-человеки,оставляющие за собой горы мусора на свежем песочке и недоумки  графические обыкновенные,готовые в покрасочной истерике испоганить подводные части волнорезов....


 извините, может я чего-то пропустила.. А почему - "не считал"? почему слово "считал" вы употребили в прошедшем времени?

----------


## Олег.Л

> извините, может я чего-то пропустила.. А почему - "не считал"? почему слово "считал" вы употребили в прошедшем времени?


 =====
Я имею ввиду  "переустройство" пляжа санатория Россия.На момент принятия решения. В числе  общедоступных его наверняка не будет.

----------


## Пушкин

> извините, может я чего-то пропустила.. А почему - "не считал"? почему слово "считал" вы употребили в прошедшем времени?


 Так ведь стройка - не начнётся, а ведётся уже давно

----------


## Пушкин

> =====
> Я имею ввиду  "переустройство" пляжа санатория Россия.На момент принятия решения. В числе  общедоступных его наверняка не будет.


  Олег, а на пляже санатория Россия, пока ничего не строится ил я уже что то пропустил и там ещё одна стройка началась?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Олег, а на пляже санатория Россия, пока ничего не строится ил я уже что то пропустил и там ещё одна стройка началась?


 ---------
Имел ввиду,что территории для отдыха(пляжа) как такового там уже нет

----------


## coder_ak

*Олег.Л*, а там был пляж? Помню только какие то металлические останки в воде, грязь, стекло и нечто вроде мелкой ракушки на берегу.

----------


## Олег.Л

> *Олег.Л*, а там был пляж? Помню только какие то металлические останки в воде, грязь, стекло и нечто вроде мелкой ракушки на берегу.


 -----
Если честно я там не бывал.Это в последнее время там такое,но это же пляж прикрепленный к санаторию?

----------


## Пушкин

> -----
> Если честно я там не бывал.Это в последнее время там такое,но это же пляж прикрепленный к санаторию?


 нет санаторский пляж - метров 100-200 правее, если стоять лицом к морю.
А там был нормальный тихий пляжик  - и песочек был и камешки. А между ними ещё один, относительно большой пляж, но очень грязный.

----------


## Destin

> *"Давайте любить Одессу в себе, а не себя в Одессе"* - знаете, кто сказал?


 


> Боделан? %)


 Почти. Его бывший зам. Вячеслав Крук-))

----------


## Оппонент

> Кошмар, 12 домиков.
> 
> Гуляли вчера по дороге Здоровья - от Аркадии до Чкаловского. Ну что можно сказать - взялись с размахом, даже построили заградительную стену от волн(буквой Г), высотой метра 2. На самом месте строительства - забиты все сваи,  и наверно ждут следующего этапа. С другой стороны ведётся строительство опорной стены - для того что бы грузовики могли ездить по дороге от ФР. бульвара. Но самое интересное - изменился рельеф склона (видимо от вибрации) под санаторием "Россия" - вниз сошло много грунта так, что некоторые деревья стоят засыпаны до самой верхушки. Так такими темпами строительства - скоро санаторий сойдет вниз, а там совсем другое строительство.


  Это строится СТЕНА ПЛАЧА за склонами и многим другим в Одессе, что раздерибанили ненасытные ублюдки.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Это строится СТЕНА ПЛАЧА за склонами и многим другим в Одессе, что раздерибанили ненасытные ублюдки.


 плакать рано еще. Не плакать , а действовать нужно. Тогда и плакать не придется.

----------


## Destin

> Это строится СТЕНА ПЛАЧА за склонами и многим другим в Одессе, что раздерибанили ненасытные ублюдки.


 Ну да, только плакать будут одесситы, а не евреи с Думской

----------


## BaRRmaley

> Ну да, только плакать будут одесситы, а не евреи с Думской


 Антисемит? Нехорошо так говорить

----------


## Destin

> Антисемит? Нехорошо так говорить


 НЕ надо, я сам еврей. Или у нас евреи только на Думской заседают, а среди одесситов их больше нет?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну да, только плакать будут одесситы, а не евреи с Думской


 Да антисемитские высказывания- самое последнее дело.

----------


## BaRRmaley

> НЕ надо, я сам еврей. Или у нас евреи только на Думской заседают, а среди одесситов их больше нет?


 Ну вот и называй пофамильно, а не так

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну да, только плакать будут одесситы, а не евреи с Думской


 Согласитесь, что высказывание сомнительное, мягко говоря. Вне зависимости от того, еврей Вы или нет. Я не еврей, но при такой постановке вопроса могу на время записаться в евреи. Думаю, что мои друзья-евреи особо возражать не будут.

----------


## Destin

> Ну вот и называй пофамильно, а не так


 Пофамильно можешь посмотреть здесь: 
http://www.odessa.ua/mayor/committee/
http://www.odessa.ua/council/members/

----------


## Jorjic

> Пофамильно можешь посмотреть здесь: 
> http://www.odessa.ua/mayor/committee/
> http://www.odessa.ua/council/members/


 Хорошо бы обозначить евреев. А то вдруг приличный человек, а на него подумаешь...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Водоохранная зона - это хорошо. Но есть такое понятие как корректировка водоохранной зоны. И если заплатить достаточно, то она вполне "легально" делается. И потом не предирешься.


 Помимо водоохранной зоны, на склонах наблюдается:

- земли рекреационного назначения (Земельный кодекс);
- парк (ЗУ "О благоустройстве населенных пунктов");
- места отдыха и пляжи общего пользования (ЗУ "О курортах").

Юридическая экспертиза [не]законности проекта застройки Михаников - несколько десятков странц убористого текста.

----------


## Безам

*На Французском бульваре в Одессе появится новая высотка*

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Na_Francuzskom_bulvare_poyavitsya_novaya_vysotka-001861/

----------


## Jorjic

> *На Французском бульваре в Одессе появится новая высотка*
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Na_Francuzskom_bulvare_poyavitsya_novaya_vysotka-001861/


 По-моему, он уже давно строится. Или это еще один?

----------


## Hermione Granger

это наверное та, что у входа в Отраду. Ну, 7-9 этажей - это не 24...

----------


## Пушкин

> Хорошо бы обозначить евреев. А то вдруг приличный человек, а на него подумаешь...


 Пушкинзон, Лермонтович, Лёва Толстый

----------


## Destin

> это наверное та, что у входа в Отраду. Ну, 7-9 этажей - это не 24...


 В Мукачевском переулке тоже сначала 12 эт. строили, а потом бац, внесли изменения на исполкоме и уже 15 или 16

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Мы склоны обсуждаем или евреев? Оффтопом попахивает...*

----------


## ням-ням

В Мукачевском переулке  заложили фундамент под 9-ти этажный дом,а потом решилии "не экономить " и с этим фундаментом построили 16-этажный дом.Завидую,кто будет жить в таком доме.

----------


## Пушкин

> В Мукачевском переулке  заложили фундамент под 9-ти этажный дом,а потом решилии "не экономить " и с этим фундаментом построили 16-этажный дом.Завидую,кто будет жить в таком доме.


  Кстати, в Мукачевском что то с грунтовыми водами.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот вам Мукачевский. Фоткал позавчера.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот вам Мукачевский. Фоткал позавчера.


 Небо супер, а дома - на дома колхозников похожи.

----------


## Капитан-Грей

Склоны еще при Лонжероне - укреплялись парковой зоной. Я так понимаю, при строительстве не укрепляют склоны. Застройка вообще не рекомендовалась.

----------


## Destin

Идет строительство одесской Стены плача.
Источник:  http://www.photoshare.ru/album105628.html

----------


## coder_ak

А что плохого в стене этой?
Вчера как раз был на ТЗ, никаких ужасов застройки не видно, ну кроме стройки под Россией.

----------


## casel

> А что плохого в стене этой?
> Вчера как раз был на ТЗ, никаких ужасов застройки не видно, ну кроме стройки под Россией.


 А ее мало? А можно узнать что в этой стене хорошего?

----------


## coder_ak

Не не не! Стену же не просто так для красоты построили. Чем же она так не нравится общественности?

----------


## Destin

> А что плохого в стене этой?
> Вчера как раз был на ТЗ, никаких ужасов застройки не видно, ну кроме стройки под Россией.


 На месте этой стены росло несколько десятков взрослых деревьев. Я уже не говорю о том, что это территория парка "Юбилейный". 
Здесть строительство ЗАПРЕЩЕНО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кроме того, именно рондинская стройка стала причиной необходимости строительства подпорной стенки - спуск с Французского бульвара от интенсивного движения начал ползти.

----------


## Destin

И это только цветочки, ягодки впереди.......

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Так это ж старые фото. Там сейчас все гораздо хуже

----------


## Jorjic

> Так это ж старые фото. Там сейчас все гораздо хуже


 Вот фото недельной давности
 
Снимки сделаны по обе стороны от спуска с Французского бульвара. С левой стороны тоже какая-то активность. Некоторое время назад там провели разведочное бурение.

----------


## Destin

Предлагаю устроить такой флэш-моб: расписать одесскую Стену плача баллончиками с краской. Текст надписей - на усмотрение каждого :smileflag:

----------


## Жук

Думаю, что ее и так распишут постепенно. Но смысла в этом же ноль.

----------


## Hermione Granger

да что вы переживаете, если стену поставили - значит не так там уже и все в порядке, значит ползет. А если склон ползет, никакая такая стена его не остановит - сползет все равно вместе со стеной. И зданием, которое строят. А потом посадим на этом месте новые деревья. Море все равно, рано или поздно поставит все на свои места, у него свои законы.

----------


## Destin

Это, конечно, так, только не хочется уже следующим летом увидеть вот такие таблички:

----------


## Petrova

> Море все равно, рано или поздно поставит все на свои места, у него свои законы.


 очень ваш пост понравился
тока хочется все на местах да при жизни :smileflag: 

ну шо, господа? посчитаться - посчитались, а акцию придумали?
по ходу и распишем.

----------


## Пушкин

> Предлагаю устроить такой флэш-моб: расписать одесскую Стену плача баллончиками с краской. Текст надписей - на усмотрение каждого


 Со стеной делайте что хотите, только стеной Плача её называть не надо - это не забор Храма, а наоборот.

----------


## Anton

> Со стеной делайте что хотите, только стеной Плача её называть не надо - это не забор Храма, а наоборот.


 Ну, настоящая стена плача не забор храма, а контрофорс горы, на которой стоял храм.

----------


## ням-ням

Посмотрев на фотографии,хочется плакать. Помню,как нас посылали на субботники садить деревья и кусты.
Неужели  больше нет места,строить эти безобразные "шедевры архитектуры"? А главное-ты абсолютно бессилен перед этим произволом.Спросили бы одесситов,хотят ли они этого. Когда я,будучи студенткой, работала на склонах, нашего мэра и в помине не было в Одессе.А теперь он решает за нас.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, настоящая стена плача не забор храма, а контрофорс горы, на которой стоял храм.


 Антон,
 пользуйтесь другими источниками, в Википедии не везде правда написана. Погуглите ещё. :smileflag:

----------


## Оппонент

> Ну, настоящая стена плача не забор Храма, а контрофорс горы, на которой стоял храм.


 Так наша стена тоже контофорс разрушаемого Храма по имени Одесса.
Затем и понадобилась.
 Потому и ПЛАЧЕМ ВОЗЛЕ НЕЕ.
 :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Лучше назвать, Стеной Позора местной власти. И имена на ней выбить.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Лучше назвать, Стеной Позора местной власти. И имена на ней выбить.


 + 100%

----------


## Jorjic

> Посмотрев на фотографии,хочется плакать. Помню,как нас посылали на субботники садить деревья и кусты... Спросили бы одесситов,хотят ли они этого. Когда я, будучи студенткой, работала на склонах, нашего мэра и в помине не было в Одессе. А теперь он решает за нас.


 Нас тоже посылали. Вот один из первых выездов на посадку деревьев на склонах вдоль моря. К сожалению, не могу вспомнить где это было. Скорее всего в районе между Отрадой и Малым Фонтаном. Это 61-й год.
На последнем фото - типичный вид пляжа в те годы.

----------


## Безам

> Нас тоже посылали. Вот один из первых выездов на посадку деревьев на склонах вдоль моря. К сожалению, не могу вспомнить где это было. Скорее всего в районе между Отрадой и Малым Фонтаном. Это 61-й год.
> На последнем фото - типичный вид пляжа в те годы.


 + Ой, спасибо за фото! Это супер! Словно путешествие в прошлое... А ведь это уже ретро (

----------


## Anton

> Антон,
>  пользуйтесь другими источниками, в Википедии не везде правда написана. Погуглите ещё.


 Ну-ну. Я сам видел. Гора, возле неё контрафорс, который называется стена плача.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну-ну. Я сам видел. Гора, возле неё контрафорс, который называется стена плача.


  Ещё раз говорю, Вы ошибаетесь.

----------


## Anton

> Ещё раз говорю, Вы ошибаетесь.


 называемой также Стеной плача – части уцелевшей после разрушения Второго храма подпорной стены вокруг Храмовой горы: http://gazeta.rjews.net/eldad.shtml

Стена Плача - фрагмент подпорной стены Храмовой Горы: http://www.alma-stone.com/history.html

Часть западной подпорной стены Храмовой горы стала впоследствии Стеной Плача: http://planetadisser.com/see/dis_126608.html

Не знаю, какая у вас информация, но выглядит Стена Плача как контрофорс, да и ссылки вот "из гугла"... :P

----------


## Пушкин

Когда в 70 г. н.э. римляне разрушили Второй Храм, от окружавшей Храмовую гору ограды осталась лишь наружная стена. Возможно, снесли бы и ее, но она явно не воспринималась ими как нечто значительное. Ведь это была даже не часть самого Храма, а всего лишь внешняя ограда, окружавшая Храмовую гору. Однако для евреев и такой остаток самого священного в еврейском мире здания был святейшим местом. На протяжении столетий евреи всего света совершали нелегкое паломничество в Эрец-Исраэль и, прибыв туда, первым делом направлялись к Западной стене (Гакотель Гамаарави), чтобы поблагодарить Б-га. Молитвы, произносившиеся у акотеля, были столь трогательными, что неевреи стали называть ее «Стеной плача». Но это расхожее наименование никогда не было принято у традиционных евреев и не применяется в иврите.

Западная стена подвергалась и значительно худшим, чем словесные, глумлениям. Свыше тысячи лет Иерусалим находился под мусульманским правлением, и арабы порой устраивали у стены мусорные свалки, чтобы унизить евреев, которые посещали ее.

*Антон* убедительно прошу Вас, перестать проводить параллели.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Jorjic - выкладывайте еще фотографии! Огромное Вам спасибо!

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic - выкладывайте еще фотографии! Огромное Вам спасибо!


 К сожалению, очень немного фотографий, представляющих интерес для всех. В то время (пленочное и небогатое) в основном снимали людей, а не пейзажи. Особенно "дома", а не в поездках. Все, что буду откапывать, естественно, буду выкладывать на всеобщее обозрение.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Лучше назвать, Стеной Позора местной власти. И имена на ней выбить.


 ========
Отличная мысль! На размалевывать,а обозначить с фамилиями,всех причастных,не стесняясь. Это и будет первый разумный шаг.Через день ,два по ящику от телевизора(с) увидим....

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Пушкинзон, Лермонтович, Лёва Толстый


 Татьяна Толстая предложила в свое время такой вариант:
Пушкинд, Лерман, Лейба Гросман

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> К сожалению, очень немного фотографий, представляющих интерес для всех. В то время (пленочное и небогатое) в основном снимали людей, а не пейзажи. Особенно "дома", а не в поездках. Все, что буду откапывать, естественно, буду выкладывать на всеобщее обозрение.


 Ну почему я не могу добавить Вам +?  Помогите кто-нибудь
Тогда меня еще мой папа носил по тем горкам на плечах в Отраду, потому что там были первые намытые пляжи и все наши там собирались. Труба для намывки стояла тогда в Отраде все лето. Как ни с транно, стояла на пляже параллельно берегу и ее  последовательно доставляли. А возле желтого камня стояла ржавая баржа и в ней, несмотря на намывку, жили большие каменные крабы. И классная еще была горка на пирсе. Высокая, и об нее все рвали трусы  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Лучше назвать, Стеной Позора местной власти. И имена на ней выбить.


 Ай да Пушкин, ай да молодец. Прошу запомнить  автора идеи тем, кто ведет хронологию борьбы за наши склоны и парк Юбилейный  :smileflag:

----------


## Безам

*В парке им. Т.Г.Шевченко может появиться часовня?*

http://dumskaya.net/news/V_parke_im__T_G_SHevchenko_moget_poyavitsya_chas-000966/

----------


## JN

Несколько дней не мог попасть в Интернет. Только на друзей надеялся, что сообщат время выхода. Ан нет. Так пойдем к Рондину в гости или нет?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Несколько дней не мог попасть в Интернет. Только на друзей надеялся, что сообщат время выхода. Ан нет. Так пойдем к Рондину в гости или нет?


 Пойдем, обязательно! Люди, только очень большая просьба - давайте не раньше, чем 7-8 марта, я на эти выходные в Южном целые дни занята, а на следующие в Киеве. А пойти очень хочу, еще и сочувствующих привести. Тем более я уже записалась в ряды, и если не попаду - будет очень не хорошо

----------


## Hermione Granger

> *В парке им. Т.Г.Шевченко может появиться часовня?*
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/V_parke_im__T_G_SHevchenko_moget_poyavitsya_chas-000966/


 как-то странно, потому что там стадион стройка рядом. Но хорошо, если так.

----------


## casel

На кой там часовня? Уже кроме как в парке негде часовню построить.

----------


## Пушкин

> На кой там часовня? Уже кроме как в парке негде часовню построить.


 Так местная власть же древоненавистники. Им надо же ещё пару десятков деревьев вырубить.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Рядом с парком женский монастырь, на Белинского угол Базарной есть церковь, тоже рядом с парком. Зачем еще и часовня?

----------


## Скрытик

> Рядом с парком женский монастырь, на Белинского угол Базарной есть церковь, тоже рядом с парком. Зачем еще и часовня?


 Пытаются замолить грехи...

----------


## BaRRmaley

> Пытаются замолить грехи...


 Скорее зам*ы*лить  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

да ладно вам. Часовня, это даже не церковь, она маленькая. Кроме того, ее афганцы строить будут.

----------


## casel

> да ладно вам. Часовня, это даже не церковь, она маленькая. Кроме того, ее афганцы строить будут.


 Да какая разница? Зачем в парке ее строить?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Да какая разница? Зачем в парке ее строить?


 ну потому что там стоит памятник воинам афганцам. А где ее строить можно? или вас смущает слово "строить"? :smileflag:  если бы там, например, детскую площадку собрались строить?

----------


## BaRRmaley

> если бы там, например, детскую площадку собрались строить?


 Если б вместо всех религиозных сооружений построили детские площадки, я бы даже бесплатно помогал в строительстве.
А тут сначала памятник афганцам, потом часовня их, потом столовая, потом гостиница будет... В общем всё это лишнее, кроме памятника. И от детской площадки пользы и радости было бы значительно больше.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Такие случаи бывали в Киеве - проект часовни, с прилегающими торговым и развлекательным центром с двухуровневым паркингом. Культовое, так сказать, учреждение.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Такие случаи бывали в Киеве - проект часовни, с прилегающими торговым и развлекательным центром с двухуровневым паркингом. Культовое, так сказать, учреждение.


 ужас какой. Вы это шутите или серьезно? можете пример привести?

----------


## Пушкин

Интересно, а Ракушку  будут восстанавливать?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Интересно, а Ракушку  будут восстанавливать?


 извините за необразованность, но Ракушка - это что? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> извините за необразованность, но Ракушка - это что?


  Это летний театр, сгорел вначале 90х. А когда то,  там оркестр играл и были различные выступления.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Все вопросы, по парку Шевченко, надо Климову задать. Он у нас теперь решает, что где строить.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это летний театр, сгорел вначале 90х. А когда то,  там оркестр играл и были различные выступления.


 Вы еще танцплощадку вспомните!..
Не будут, конечно. Это слишком провинциально и, главное, не приносит дохода. 
Вы представляете - приедут к нам на футбол просвещенные европейцы, а тут какая-то ракушка. Стыдоба!

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы еще танцплощадку вспомните!..
> Не будут, конечно. Это слишком провинциально и, главное, не приносит дохода. 
> Вы представляете - приедут к нам на футбол просвещенные европейцы, а тут какая-то ракушка. Стыдоба!


 Я категорически против ЕВРО с таким подходом. Но во многих европейских и не только, городах есть открытые летние театры и амфитеатры. А насчёт "Майдана", именно так эта танцплощадка называлась, так что в этом плохого. Если будут собираться люди средних и преклонных лет, и просто танцевать танцы своей молодости. Ни кто же не говорит о громких дискотеках. Опять же, в европейских странах, есть такие площадки.

----------


## pro100

Мне кажется " Ракушка "-это не стыдоба, а раритет ... этим гордится нужно, и востанавливать.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я категорически против ЕВРО с таким подходом. Но во многих европейских и не только, городах есть открытые летние театры и амфитеатры. А насчёт "Майдана", именно так эта танцплощадка называлась, так что в этом плохого. Если будут собираться люди средних и преклонных лет, и просто танцевать танцы своей молодости. Ни кто же не говорит о громких дискотеках. Опять же, в европейских странах, есть такие площадки.


 И что с этого можно поиметь? Шиш на блюде. А тут надо бабки сшибать. Это потом они сообразят, что раритет, и начнут делать стилизации.

----------


## BURN

Ракушка — наше всё.
Я за её восстановление, равно как и Зелёного театра и Александровской колонны. Это для меня — неизменные атрибуты ПШ, я их с детства помню.

А попа с его часовней — в газен. Надоели.

----------


## Jorjic

> А попа с его часовней — в газен. Надоели.


 Надеюсь, что это шутка? Я туго соображаю.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Ракушка — наше всё.
> Я за её восстановление, равно как и Зелёного театра и Александровской колонны. Это для меня — неизменные атрибуты ПШ, я их с детства помню.


 я тоже надеюсь что это шутка. Ничего не имею против часовни, если это будет только часовня. И в такой форме бы не советовала высказываться, здесь на форуме люди совершенно разных религиозных убеждений, и есть и те, для которых такие слова, мягко говоря... 

А что с Александровской колонной? я похоже очень давно в парке была, если с ней уже что-то произошло. Про Ракушку поняла, просто не знала что она Ракушкой называется. Думаю вряд ли ее восстановят в такой близости от стадиона. Хотя жаль.

----------


## Jorjic

> А что с Александровской колонной? я похоже очень давно в парке была, если с ней уже что-то произошло. Про Ракушку поняла, просто не знала что она Ракушкой называется. Думаю вряд ли ее восстановят в такой близости от стадиона. Хотя жаль.


 Колонну собираются реставрировать. Насколько я знаю, есть разные проекты реставрации. Ищут деньги.

----------


## BURN

> Надеюсь, что это шутка? Я туго соображаю.


 Я не люблю попов, культ, служителей культа, посты, религиозных фанатиков, доверчивых верующих и т.д.
Отдельной строкой я не люблю повсеместные церкви.
Жирным шрифтом я не лоюблю все эти заведения в парках и рекреационной зоне.
Надеюсь на этом форуме не банят за свою "не серую" точку зрения?




> А что с Александровской колонной? я похоже очень давно в парке была, если с ней уже что-то произошло.


 Засрали, заплевали, замалевали "гости нашего города", причём все слова этой фразы следует читать через "гэ", с явным сельским акцентом.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я не люблю попов, культ, служителей культа, посты, религиозных фанатиков, доверчивых верующих и т.д.
> Отдельной строкой я не люблю повсеместные церкви.
> Жирным шрифтом я не лоюблю все эти заведения в парках и рекреационной зоне.
> Надеюсь на этом форуме не банят за свою "не серую" точку зрения?


 А я отдельной строкой не люблю хамов и людей, признающих свое мировоззрение единственно возможным. К сожалению, такие на форуме попадаются.

----------


## BURN

> А я отдельной строкой не люблю хамов и людей, признающих свое мировоззрение единственно возможным. К сожалению, такие на форуме попадаются.


 Извините, что за намёки?
Я своё мнение никому не навязывал.
Вы сами спросили - я ответил.
Что в этом крамольного?

Говоря в контексте темы про застройку, часовня там, как говорится, ни "туда", ни в красную армию.
Я хотел бы видеть с какой радостью её бы рядом с коттеджами на фонтане строили, где земля стоит больше, чем гектар в области.

----------


## Jorjic

> Извините, что за намёки?
> Я своё мнение никому не навязывал.
> Вы сами спросили - я ответил.
> Что в этом крамольного?


 Во-первых, почему Вы решили, что я имел в виду именно Вас?
Во-вторых, у Вас никто не спрашивал Вашего отношения к церкви и верующим, тем более высказанного в такой форме.

----------


## Viktoz

> Во-вторых, у Вас никто не спрашивал Вашего отношения к церкви и верующим, тем более высказанного в такой форме.


 Давайте не будем разводить флуд о  церквях, и где их строить. Если запрещено строительство в парках и скверах, то его там делать нельзя, а  не доказывать кто во что верит.
Капитальное строительство, к числу которых относиться и часовня в парке неприемлемо.

----------


## BURN

> Во-первых, почему Вы решили, что я имел в виду именно Вас?


 Потому, что ВЫ изменили мою репутацию на том сообщении.




> Во-вторых, у Вас никто не спрашивал Вашего отношения к церкви и верующим, тем более высказанного в такой форме.


 Дважды спросили, шутка ли это, я ответил в такой распространённой форме.
Если мне кто-то захочет доказать пользу веры и религии я буду только рад.
Не здесь, конечно, можно в личку.

----------


## Пушкин

> Давайте не будем разводить флуд о  церквях, и где их строить. Если запрещено строительство в парках и скверах, то его там делать нельзя, а  не доказывать кто во что верит.
> Капитальное строительство, к числу которых относиться и часовня в парке неприемлемо.


 Примерно, тоже самое хотел сказать.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> ужас какой. Вы это шутите или серьезно? можете пример привести?


 http://kiev.pravda.com.ua/news/486c9a14a797e/
http://atn.kharkov.ua/newsread.php?id=26020

----------


## coder_ak

Парковка под храмом это как то мелко. Вот бы казино туда, да баньку. Жесть вообще.

----------


## BURN

> Парковка под храмом это как то мелко. Вот бы казино туда, да баньку. Жесть вообще.


 И очередной приёмов для героя демократии

----------


## Destin

> Парковка под храмом это как то мелко. Вот бы казино туда, да баньку. Жесть вообще.


 "Нет, и в церкви всё не так,
 Всё не так, как надо!" (с)

Владимир Семенович Высоцкий.

----------


## Лаврентий

Проблема застройки приморских склонов сводится к одному, - к статусу территории этих сколонов.
   Если склоны - парк, а они действительно долгое время были известны, как парк "Юбилейный", то никакой застройки, кроме парковой там быть не может по закону. В этом случае парк должен иметь директора, администрацию, штат садовников, уборщиков, специалистов по культурно-массовой работе.
  Если не парк, то и говорить не о чем. Тогда это просто пустырь и делать с ним можно все, что угодно.
  Все конечно понимают, что это парк, при чем самый большой в городе и самый лучший по своему месторасположению и рекреационной ценности.
  Тем не менее вопрос висит в воздухе и споры по нему время от времени возобновляются.
   И вот возникла мысль. А почему бы защитникам приморских склонов (в настоящее время активисты пытающиеся помешать застройке склонов именуются именно так) не организовать общественную администрацию парка "Юбилейный"?
  Выбрать общественного директора, заместителей, прессекретаря, актив...?
  Зарегистрироваться в качестве общественной организации?
  Это придаст защитникам склонов от застройки, хоть какойто формальный статус, а это не так уж мало, тем более перед выборами.

----------


## Пушкин

> Проблема застройки приморских склонов сводится к одному, - к статусу территории этих сколонов.
>    Если склоны - парк, а они действительно долгое время были известны, как парк "Юбилейный", то никакой застройки, кроме парковой там быть не может по закону. В этом случае парк должен иметь директора, администрацию, штат садовников, уборщиков, специалистов по культурно-массовой работе.
>   Если не парк, то и говорить не о чем. Тогда это просто пустырь и делать с ним можно все, что угодно.
>   Все конечно понимают, что это парк, при чем самый большой в городе и самый лучший по своему месторасположению и рекреационной ценности.
>   Тем не менее вопрос висит в воздухе и споры по нему время от времени возобновляются.
>    И вот возникла мысль. А почему бы защитникам приморских склонов (в настоящее время активисты пытающиеся помешать застройке склонов именуются именно так) не организовать общественную администрацию парка "Юбилейный"?
>   Выбрать общественного директора, заместителей, прессекретаря, актив...?
>   Зарегистрироваться в качестве общественной организации?
>   Это придаст защитникам склонов от застройки, хоть какойто формальный статус, а это не так уж мало, тем более перед выборами.


 Идея не плохая, главное что бы эта организация не имела отношения ни к *выборам*, ни к *партиям*. Очень не хочется, что бы кто то делал потом ПиаР.

----------


## Hermione Granger

согласна с Пушкиным абсолютно, идея очень интересная. Но думаю что так , как она прозвучала уже в интернете на всеобщее обозрение, кто-то из наших партий или политических деятелей мог уже за нее схватиться. Но, по поводу общественных организаций - разве организация ЭКО не имеет официального статуса? Просто нам бы всем объединиться как-то, и не важно под каким названием. Главное чтобы: А - это не получилась пропаганда какой-либо партии; Б - чтобы мы могли обсуждать это все не только на форуме, а в действии, чтобы был какой-то план действий.

----------


## coder_ak

Идея то неплохая, вот только болтовня это всё. Никто на себя ответственность брать не захочет. И без денег ничего не сделать, а с деньгами сразу найдутся люди, которые найдут им применение.

----------


## Безам

> Идея то неплохая, вот только болтовня это всё. Никто на себя ответственность брать не захочет. И без денег ничего не сделать, а с деньгами сразу найдутся люди, которые найдут им применение.


 Так форум и создан в первую очередь для болтовни. Не знали?

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Товарищ, очевидно, судит о других по себе:



> Никто на себя ответственность брать не захочет. 
> И без денег ничего не сделать, а с деньгами сразу найдутся люди, которые найдут им применение.


 Вы расслабьтесь, все совсем не так мрачно. Очень многое можно сделать без денег, и обязательно найдется кому взять на себя ответственность. А брюзжание отдельных проходящих мимо можно просто списать на плохую погоду.

----------


## coder_ak

*Vlada_Ya*, еще на последствия 23-го февраля можно списать )
И что, к примеру, можно сделать без денег? Разве что субботник по уборке мусора.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> И что, к примеру, можно сделать без денег? Разве что субботник по уборке мусора.


 Например, спасти музей морского флота от Климова.
Я не шучу, кстати.

----------


## coder_ak

Климов в курсе, что от него спасают?
И всё же, вернёмся к нашим баранам, т.е. склонам.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

А что можно сделать с деньгами?

----------


## coder_ak

Огласите сумму, пжалста!
С деньгами можно таки сделать дорожки, облагородить парк, сделать скамейки, нормальные кафе и магазины, построить развлекательные комплексы, поставить охрану, что бы гоняла любителей жечь траву, жарить шашлыки, ломать деревья, разбрасывать мусор. Да много чего можно, только деньги должны работать, коммунизм прошел, так и не начавшись, а в условиях капитализма иначе не получается.

----------


## Ginger

Денег - достаточное

Необходимое - желание

Которого нет.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> .. нормальные кафе и магазины, построить развлекательные комплексы,поставить охрану,..


  - Разве это -


> ..облагородить парк


  ??? ИМХО, странные совпадения, - такие "облагороженные" места превращаются в "головную боль" для милиции..



> ..что бы гоняла любителей жечь траву,


  - ИМХО и так места отдыха горожан( парки, пляжи и т.д.) ДОЛЖНЫ патрулироваться УЖЕ существующими подразделениями милиции, тем более летом их кол.-во увеличивается, за счет "усиления" из др. регионов.  



> ..жарить шашлыки, ломать деревья, разбрасывать мусор.


  - Представьте, что нам ОЧЕНЬ нравиться жарить шашлыки  или печь мидии,картошку, - уже лет ок.40 ! этим занимаемся, учитывая, что раньше с родителями ТАК отдыхали. У нас есть постоянное место, дрова приносим с собой и лежим-сидим-купаемся-загораем-общаемся  на песке и не только летом - когда есть настроение и погода позволяет, с друзьями и детьми, сейчас УЖЕ с внуками; и НИКОГДА не оставляем после себя мусор, - даже НЕ свой убираем и уносим в тех же пакетах, где быля продукты, - ведь возвращаясь домой, проходим рядом с альтфатерами. 
 И, самое главное - "развлекательные комплексы" и "нормальные кафе и магазины", этого "добра" в городе и "цивилиз. местах отдыха", например в Аркадии и т.п. - хватает, кому нравиться ТАК отдыхать - НЕ проблема найти место! ИМХО, токого рода "развлекухе" НЕ место в ПАРКЕ на Склонах - там же : СОЛНЦЕ и ПЕСОК на пляжах, ВОЗДУХ и ВОДА на МОРЕ, тень от ДЕРЕВЬЕВ и КУСТОВ, ТРАВА.., и ВСЁ это в ОДНОМ месте города собрано в неповторимый! ОЗДОРОВИТЕЛЬНО-РЕКРЕАЦИОННЫЙ комплекс и с КАКОЙ "радости" одесситы должны этих ДАРОВ ПРИРОДЫ лишаться? Тем более, что это богатство ПРИНАДЛЕЖИТ горожанам, а КОМУ-ТО о-о-очень хочется превратить его в источник обогащения ОГРАНИЧЕННОГО круга лиц!

----------


## coder_ak

*Любимая Бабушка*, к сожалению количество таких, как вы удручающе мало, остальные жгут костры прямо на дорожках, а мусор раскидывают по кустам.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Климов в курсе, что от него спасают?


 Думаю, да  :smileflag: 



> И всё же, вернёмся к нашим баранам, т.е. склонам.


 Профильная общественная организация безусловно может принести пользу. Юридическое лицо и правомочно выступать в инстанциях, и информационный шум создаст легче.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Я так понял, что эталон облагороженного парка - это "Аркадия", или, скорее, "Лузановка".

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> *Любимая Бабушка*, к сожалению количество таких, как вы удручающе мало, остальные жгут костры прямо на дорожках, а мусор раскидывают по кустам.


  - Интересная логика, если, например, некоторые граждане напиваются, то не продавать-изъять из продажи ВСЕ алкогольн. напитки? - Я к тому, что если ноходятся уроды, обгаживающие все все вокруг себя, к чему прикоснуться, то ПОЧЕМУ остальные должны лишаться ПРАВА  на нормальное общение с приРОДой и отдых на ее лоне от городск. шума, смрада выхлопн. газов и т.д.?

----------


## coder_ak

Некоторые любят в пример приводить Центральный парк в Нью-Йорке. Как то кидал сюда свод правил поведения  в нём. Ни о каких кострах речи и близко не идёт.

А уроды не просто так появляются сами по себе. Когда вокруг всё ничейное у них нет стоп-карна, что бы не гадить. Был бы хозяин, не было бы и грязи.

----------


## Destin

> ...Был бы хозяин, не было бы и грязи.


 Кодер, предлагаю твои слова написать на фасаде здания горисполкома!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Был бы хозяин..


  - В Одессе есть городск. парки, ПОКА еще, в котор. тоже - ПОЧТИ соблюдаются правила и костры там тоже НЕ жгут. Появление уродов - отдельн. тема..


> ..Был бы хозяин..


  - ИМХО, дело НЕ в "хозяине", - все "хорошо в МЕРУ".., а ПАРК, все-таки, ОБЩЕГОРОДСКОЙ!!!, т.е. общедоступный - ПРИНАДЛЕЖИТ ВСЕМ одесситам, ВНЕ зависимости от существования одних духовных уродов, портящих все вокруг и желаний набить карманы ,НЕ принадлежащим им добром, других МОРАЛЬНЫХ уродов, ИМХО

----------


## coder_ak

Если только подпись сделают Coder_ak 

Вы уж определитесь склоны это парк или не парк. Если парк, то не жгут, если не парк, то строят. Всё просто. Уроды те же люди, просто невоспитанные, расслабленные вседозволенностью.

----------


## BURN

Дело не в хозяине, а в менталитете.
Скорее даже в мозгах, точнее в их отсутствии.

----------


## Anton

> Если только подпись сделают Coder_ak 
> 
> Вы уж определитесь склоны это парк или не парк. Если парк, то не жгут, если не парк, то строят. Всё просто. Уроды те же люди, просто невоспитанные, расслабленные вседозволенностью.


 Это такой парк, в котором можно жечь костры.
Кстати, есть страны (европейские, да), где в парках есть специальные места, на которых можно костер жечь - можно такими местами парк оборудовать, например; мне кажется, что трава реже бы горела, если бы были такие оборудованные для костров/мангалов места.

----------


## Anton

> *Был бы хозяин, не было бы и грязи.*


 Вот, по этому вопросу с Кодером согласен!

----------


## noice

16-ая Фонтана-раз! Аркадия с Отрадой застроенные-два! это-ли не показатель действенностсти нашей сегодняшней власти?Кто-то пытался пройти к морю в последние года?А Вы ещё про права разлагольствуете?Уже противно слушать про "хозяев,которые наведут порядок" и т.д. Компания из горсовета уже весь раскупила песок-а теперь пытаються отмыться? Почему-то раньше как не посмотреть чище было на склонах...или сейчас начали харвестеры лучше работать?  :smileflag: Противно смотреть и внимать-ещё раз повторюсь!Или никто не знает про родственные связи горсовета с нашим любимым президентом?Или ещё напомнить про партию регионов,которая рьяно кичилась попытками введения русского языка-ка второго государственного?Продажные все и вся-к сожалению...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

http://www.silanaroda.com/index.php?itemid=3083&mode=full



> 10:47:22 Green:
> Эдуард Иосифович, на Ваш взгляд какой должна быть судьба прибрежной парковой зоны от Ланжерона до Аркадии, на которую пока еще есть доступ для горожан и где пока еще растут деревья. Как Вам сдача ее "в аренду" горсоветом? Согласны ли Вы с некоторыми архитекторами, утверждающими, что зеленая зона возле моря вообще только мешает свежему воздуху? 
> 13:59:54 Эдуард Гурвиц:
> Парковая зона должна быть сохранена и общедоступна. Свежему воздуху мешают горе-чиновники и горе-специалисты


  - ИМХО, комментарии излишни..

----------


## tanker

> http://www.silanaroda.com/index.php?itemid=3083&mode=full
>  - ИМХО, комментарии излишни..


 Он изменился за эти 4 года, не в лучшую сторону.

----------


## Лаврентий

> Идея не плохая, главное что бы эта организация не имела отношения ни к *выборам*, ни к *партиям*. Очень не хочется, что бы кто то делал потом ПиаР.


    Позвольте не согласиться. 
   По моему мнению, чем больше эта организация будет иметь отношение к выборам и к партиям - тем лучше!
   Политика - это искусство возможного. Если мы будем думать не о парке, а о том, как бы ктото не нажил на борьбе за его сохранение политический капитал, то не будет, ни политического капитала, ни парка.
   Это значит, что если любые (повторяю, любые) политические партии и лидеры, включат борьбу за парк в свои избирательные программы и хоть чтото сделают для сохранения парка, то это нужно только приветствовать.
   Если мы не собираемся (пока) менять систему, то должны действовать по ее правилам. Если, конечно, хотим получить результат. :smileflag: 
   По крайней мере, если найдется ктото, кто хоть както проплатит один рабочий день для десяти человек, чтобы они прошли по склонам от парка Шевченко до Аркадии и собрали годами валяющиеся пластиковые бутылки, кульки, остатки стоянок БОМЖей и прочий мусор, то пусть делает на этом свой ПиаР и пусть устанавливает на склонах флаги своей партии.  :smileflag:

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

[QUOTE=Лаврентий;4416100..если любые (повторяю, любые) политические партии и лидеры, включат борьбу за парк в свои избирательные программы и хоть чтото сделают для сохранения парка..[/QUOTE] - Можно и согласиться, " с паршивой овцы хоть.." что-то РЕАЛЬНОЕ ДЛЯ горожан. Есть дополнение, - вместо  


> ..пусть устанавливает на склонах флаги своей партии


 , ИМХО, лучше пусть подсаживают( вместо вырубленого) деревья-кусты-цветы-детск.площадки-спортивн.тренажеры, короче, на что денег НЕ жалко и устанавливают возле скамеек таблички, - на средства партии..и т.д.,тогда и  


> .. пусть делает на этом свой ПиаР..


  Причем уже при наступлении благоприятн. погоды для посадки, а не только ПЕРЕД выборами, а то наобещать и НЕ сделать, уже БЫЛО 
 - Хотят "покупать голоса".., ИМХО, - "флаг ИМ в руки"

----------


## Пушкин

> Позвольте не согласиться. 
>    По моему мнению, чем больше эта организация будет иметь отношение к выборам и к партиям - тем лучше!
>    Политика - это искусство возможного. Если мы будем думать не о парке, а о том, как бы ктото не нажил на борьбе за его сохранение политический капитал, то не будет, ни политического капитала, ни парка.
>    Это значит, что если любые (повторяю, любые) политические партии и лидеры, включат борьбу за парк в свои избирательные программы и хоть чтото сделают для сохранения парка, то это нужно только приветствовать.
>    Если мы не собираемся (пока) менять систему, то должны действовать по ее правилам. Если, конечно, хотим получить результат.
>    По крайней мере, если найдется ктото, кто хоть както проплатит один рабочий день для десяти человек, чтобы они прошли по склонам от парка Шевченко до Аркадии и собрали годами валяющиеся пластиковые бутылки, кульки, остатки стоянок БОМЖей и прочий мусор, то пусть делает на этом свой ПиаР и пусть устанавливает на склонах флаги своей партии.


 Простой пример -  у меня перед домом, на прошлых выборах, Соц партия устроила дет. площадку, которая просуществовала ровно два месяца - потом качели поломали, а бомжи растащили часть металла от турников, качелей, горок. Ну и смысл - дали детям и жителям надежду на чистую, благоустроенную площадку? которую, дворник, тут же , отказалась убирать. Выборы прошли и всё похе..... Осталась одна грязь, с торчащими из гравия, обрубками металла. зато все пропиарились.
 Нам для начала, надо запретить стройки в парке. Потом выбрать нормального ХОЗЯИНА или ХОЗЯЙСТВЕННИКА. В конце концов, можно и воскресники с субботниками организовывать, для предприятий и организаций - делая им льготы в местных налогах. Да разве ж народ на такие мероприятия не пойдёт? - это ж корпоратив с пикником на природе. И нафиг нам то искусство политки, нам нужен красивый, зелёный город со своей исторической изюминкой. А стекла и бетона и в других местах хватает.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А что тут определяться - парк или не парк? Парк. 
Есть документы в виде решения горсовета о том, что территория склонов - это парк "Юбилейный", филиал парка им. Шевченко. Это решение горсовета никто не отменял, поэтому оно  имеет юридическую силу. 

Другое дело, что КП "Парк им. Шевченко" свои обязанности не выполняет. И городская власть даже не чешется, чтобы заставить подчиненное ей коммунальное предприятие выполнять свои прямые обязанности по благоустройству одного из своих филиалов.

Уроды? А чем они думают? А куда смотрит милиция? А куда смотрит директор парка "Юбилейный"?

----------


## Лаврентий

> Простой пример -  у меня перед домом, на прошлых выборах, Соц партия устроила дет. площадку, которая просуществовала ровно два месяца - потом качели поломали, а бомжи растащили часть металла от турников, качелей, горок. Ну и смысл - дали детям и жителям надежду на чистую, благоустроенную площадку? которую, дворник, тут же , отказалась убирать. Выборы прошли и всё похе..... Осталась одна грязь, с торчащими из гравия, обрубками металла. зато все пропиарились.
>  Нам для начала, надо запретить стройки в парке. Потом выбрать нормального ХОЗЯИНА или ХОЗЯЙСТВЕННИКА. В конце концов, можно и воскресники с субботниками организовывать, для предприятий и организаций - делая им льготы в местных налогах. Да разве ж народ на такие мероприятия не пойдёт? - это ж корпоратив с пикником на природе. И нафиг нам то искусство политки, нам нужен красивый, зелёный город со своей исторической изюминкой. А стекла и бетона и в других местах хватает.


   Если мы будем только ждать милостей от властей и политиков, то никогда ничего не будет делаться хорошо.
  Эта партия, что, еще сторожа должна была поставить возле детской площадки?
  Я сторонник граждаского общества построенного на общественных объединениях людей по интересам. 
   Например, вы можете входить в обществто жителей вашего дома. У этого общества должнен быть выборный председатель в лице достаточно энергичного человека имеющего свободное время. Например, пенсионер, или домохозяйка. Кроме него должнен быть выборный актив. 
  Сфера деятельности общества - контроль за деятельностью ЖЕКа по поддержанию дома в приличном состоянии, а также собственная деятельность по улучшению условий жизни в доме и вокруг него.
   Кроме этого вы могли бы входить, например, в общество охраны парка "Юбилейный" и в массу дргих обществ, деятельность которых вам както близка, или ассоциируется с вашими интересами.
   Другое дело, что почти все мы ленивы и не любопытны. Привыкли надеяться на когото, а объединяться для защиты общих интересов вообще не умеем. Это за пределами нашей ментальности.
   Поверьте, если одесситов и жителей Стокгольма поменять местами (их поселить тут, а нас в Стокгольме), а потом через десять лет посмотреть во что превратится Стокгольм и Одесса, то тут мы увидим капитально отремонтированный отмытый и очищеный город с толковой и не ворующей системой управления и массой приятных новшеств облегчающих жизнь, а там (в Стокгльме населенном одесситами) будет также, как сейчас в Одессе, то есть, и грязновато, и запущено, и бестолково организовано и не организовано вообще никак.
  Все зависит от людей, то есть от нас с вами.
  Шведы к нам жить не поедут, да и не нужны они тут. Как сами научимся жить, так и будем. :smileflag:

----------


## Лаврентий

> А что тут определяться - парк или не парк? Парк. 
> Есть документы в виде решения горсовета о том, что территория склонов - это парк "Юбилейный", филиал парка им. Шевченко. Это решение горсовета никто не отменял, поэтому оно  имеет юридическую силу. 
> 
> Другое дело, что КП "Парк им. Шевченко" свои обязанности не выполняет. И городская власть даже не чешется, чтобы заставить подчиненное ей коммунальное предприятие выполнять свои прямые обязанности по благоустройству одного из своих филиалов.
> 
> Уроды? А чем они думают? А куда смотрит милиция? А куда смотрит директор парка "Юбилейный"?


   "Уроды" - это еще мягко сказано.
  Система так устроена, что, ни думать по другому, ни смотреть, туда, куда надо, они не будут.
  Нужна прозрачность и отвественность, эффективный общественный контроль, и гражданская активность населения.

----------


## Пушкин

Уважаемый Лаврентий - я с вами( как и вы со мной) согласен что надо народ поднимать. Только всё это можно и нужно делать без политики. А на чистом  энтузиазме одесситов. Иначе зачем это всё. Только в угоду партийным бонзам? или для заработка?

----------


## Лаврентий

> Уважаемый Лаврентий - я с вами( как и вы со мной) согласен что надо народ поднимать. Только всё это можно и нужно делать без политики. А на чистом  энтузиазме одесситов. Иначе зачем это всё. Только в угоду партийным бонзам? или для заработка?


 Ну, по идее, политка - есть выражение демократии. А политики - слуги народа, выразители и представители его интересов.
  То, что это в жизни, мягко говоря, не совсем так - это другое дело....
  Если есть люди, готовые работать на энтузиазме, то честь им и хвала.
  Но идеалистов единицы. Зато есть десятки и сотни тысяч людей, для которых парк - место, куда они приходят проводить не худшую часть своей жизни. И они заинтересованы в том, чтобы этого места их не лишили. Поэтому, если реальный политик активно займется проблемой парка, - ему гарантированы голоса всех этих людей на ближайших выборах. 
  Да и у существующей власти еще есть время четко определить свою позицию по парку "Юбилейный", вложить серьезные средства в его очистку и благоустройство, а также преставить утвержденный план развития парка, в котором исключено какое бы то ни было строительство, если оно противоречит интересам одесситов и гостей города.
  Политики должны соревноваться между собой за наши голоса. Только так работает реальная демократия. 
   А мы должны научиться верить только делам и никогда только словам!

----------


## Пушкин

Интересно, как это будет выглядеть? С начало власть - противоречит интересам одесситов - не признавая парк, а потом скажут - всё мы признаём и вкладываем ваши деньги))))) Этой власти - уже не отмыться.

----------


## BURN

> А политики - слуги народа, выразители и представители его интересов.


 Только не в этой стране.
За нас кроме нас же демократию никто не создаст.

----------


## BURN

> Этой власти - уже не отмыться.


 А депортироваться ближайшим рейсом в израиль

----------


## noice

> А депортироваться ближайшим рейсом в израиль


 Где и будет почти марксизм-ленинизЪм для отдельно-взятого Гурвица за деньги, собранные одесской громадой!
По теме: как это ещё наши власти не дорвались до ничейного пространства в районе за 55-65 школами? Там почти идеальная площадка под застройку. Единственная проблема-несколько десятков ёлок.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...Поэтому, если реальный политик активно займется проблемой парка, - ему гарантированы голоса всех этих людей на ближайших выборах. 
> ...А мы должны научиться верить только делам и никогда только словам!


 Все это очень красиво и справедливо. Но...
В условиях тотальной коррупции "реальный политик" = "коррумпированный политик". Иначе он просто не попадет в политики. Как разорвать этот порочный круг?

----------


## Буджак

Очень просто. Нужен Общественный Договор в духе Ж-Ж Руссо. То есть кандидат в мэры говорит - ребята, это мой город. Я тут работаю, в первую очередь, на себя. Я же часть этой системы, я не могу быть другим. Но парки, пляжи, ТЗ, следующие дома (далее список) я не трогаю. Это - достояние города, всех одесситов. А вы взамен за меня голосуете... Я бы проголосовал!

----------


## Пушкин

> А депортироваться ближайшим рейсом в израиль


  Причем тут Израиль? Или кто то хочет в Гвинею - Бесау? пусть скажет не стесняясь.

----------


## Пушкин

> А депортироваться ближайшим рейсом в израиль


  Интересно, а Ворохаева Анатолия Ивановича - куда? И остальных тоже? Ведь там не один ГЭЙ, там команда ( *состоящая из людей разных национальностей*).

----------


## tanker

> А депортироваться ближайшим рейсом в израиль


 Я Украинец, но расизм по моему не по теме. Не все же они такие.

----------


## Jorjic

> Очень просто. Нужен Общественный Договор в духе Ж-Ж Руссо. То есть кандидат в мэры говорит - ребята, это мой город. Я тут работаю, в первую очередь, на себя. Я же часть этой системы, я не могу быть другим. Но парки, пляжи, ТЗ, следующие дома (далее список) я не трогаю. Это - достояние города, всех одесситов. А вы взамен за меня голосуете... Я бы проголосовал!


 Я бы тоже. Но это как раз тот случай, когда приходится верить словам. А в наших условиях, если политик сумел пробиться до такого уровня...

----------


## C4

*БИТА КАК ПОСЛЕДНИЙ АРГУМЕНТ*
Курортные земли уже не просто воруют. Их выколачивают. В Одессе уже стало недоброй традицией расправляться с оппонентами посредством бейсбольной биты. Последнее резонансное преступление с применением этого, с позволения сказать, спортивного инвентаря произошло совсем недавно - нападению подверглась главный врач одесского санатория имени М. Горького Татьяна Малыхина. Кому и зачем могло понадобиться калечить симпатичную женщину столь варварским способом?..
Разобраться в этом вопросе вовсе не сложно. И уж тем более правоохранительным органам, наделенным для этого соответствующими полномочиями. Но, почему-то, они этого не делают. Как молчат и о других преступлениях, точь-в-точь, как под копирку, совершенных таким же диким способом в отношении предшественников Татьяны Малыхиной на посту главврача санатория и иных лиц, прямо или косвенно имевших отношение к главной проблеме санатория имени М. Горького – его прибрежной земле. Давайте вспомним хронологию событий и попробуем помочь нашим следопытам в погонах выйти на след заказчиков и исполнителей этих преступлений.
*13 июня 2006 года*. Двое неизвестных напали на заместителя Одесского городского головы Вячеслава Карева. От полученного удара твердыми предметами Карев получил серьезную черепно-мозговую травму, был доставлен в больницу и прооперирован. Прокуратура города возбудила уголовное дело по статье покушение на убийство, однако следствие так и не дало ответ на вопрос, кто же на самом деле стоял за этим преступлением.
*25 декабря 2006 года*. В Одессе подвергся нападению главный врач санатория имени М. Горького Евгений Косоверов. Едва он вышел из дома, как к нему подошли двое неизвестных и вежливо поинтересовались, тот ли он человек, который им нужен. А потом без каких-либо угроз стали избивать бейсбольными битами. С многочисленными травмами, сотрясением мозга и переломом руки врач долгое время находился в больнице. 
Возглавив за полтора месяца до этого здравницу, Е. Косоверов сразу же стал выяснять, каким образом сократилась почти наполовину территория санатория, располагавшегося ранее на 11 гектарах и попробовал предотвратить незаконное присвоение земель санатория группой лиц во главе с одним из депутатов Одесского горсовета. 
В милиции Е. Косоверов однозначно объяснил, что связывает причиненные ему травмы с нежеланием захватчиков возвращать земли санатория и в своих показаниях указал на депутата Одесского горсовета Игоря Маркова, как вероятного заказчика преступления. Однако, несколько позже Е. Косоверов, почему-то, изменил свое мнение, переписал заявление в милицию и указал, что считает Маркова порядочным человеком.
*Июль 2007 года*. Избит бейсбольными битами начальник Одесской областной государственной службы “Укринвестэкспертиза” Владимир Некрасов. Длительное время он не давал неким заинтересованным в приватизации рекреационных земель лицам определенные результаты по одному из одесских санаториев. 
И вот очередное нападение – на этот раз на Татьяну Малыхину. Снова на человека, имевшего отношение к землям одесских здравниц. Почерк преступников – тот же. Мотивация – все та же, - рекреационные земли одесских санаториев. Видимо, организаторы и исполнители также одни и те же лица. Поэтому заказчиков этих резонансных преступлений следует искать среди тех, кто пытался и пытается захватить земли одесских санаториев, кто не может смириться с утратой возможности безнаказанно распоряжаться землями территориальной громады Одессы с тех пор, как к власти в городе вернулся Эдуард Гурвиц.
Так у кого же стала на пути Татьяна Малыхина? Ответ на этот вопрос найти не сложно. Тем, кто пытается захватить территорию здравницы под строительство, ведь санаторий имени М. Горького, раскинувшийся на прибрежных склонах 16-й станции Большого Фонтана – лакомый кусок для желающих возвести свои дворцы в прибрежной зоне.
В интервью одесской телекомпании “Круг” директор санатория Татьяна Малыхина сообщила: “В июле 2006 года Малиновский суд принял решение о выделении одного гектара санаторных земель десяти гражданам нашего города. Десяти гражданам по десять соток. Среди этих граждан нет простых одесситов. Там чиновники, депутаты горсовета. И вот 19 февраля 2008 года один из депутатов горсовета, а именно Константин Аркадьевич Розов, попытался оградить участок, оформленный на имя его жены, полученный по этому судебному решению. Дело в том, что в рамках этого судебного решения в настоящее время прокуратура Одесской области ведет уголовное расследование по заданию Генеральной прокуратуры Украины. И вот возникает вопрос: каким образом депутат горсовета, зная о том, что участок получен незаконным путем, а именно по решению суда, пытается оградить участок земли на территории действующего санатория имени М. Горького?”
Одесситы должны знать, что К. Розов входит в объединение “Родина” и является депутатом одноименной группы в Одесском горсовете. 
Татьяна Малыхина была поражена позицией депутатов группы “Родина” в Одесском городском совете. “С экранов телевизоров они говорят одесситам, что они против застройки склонов и побережья. Но почему-то их забота о побережье заканчивается как раз до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана. Они протестуют в Лузановке, Черноморке, на 13-й станции Большого Фонтана. А вот про 16-ю станцию Большого Фонтана группа “Родина” молчит. И не случайно. Тут и младшего брата Игоря Маркова дом. И Розов строиться хочет. Это место они присмотрели давно. Им тут очень нравится. Поэтому телеканал “АТВ” об этом молчит…
…Я уже не говорю о том, что заборы строят без должных разрешений и согласований. Против застройщиков судится ГАСК. Эти заборы построены практически рядом с одним из лечебных корпусов санатория с нарушением всех норм. Ведь сюда не сможет подъехать ни пожарная, ни санитарная службы. Кто разрешал им вести коммуникации по территории санатория? Они почему-то решили, что вскоре снесут и лечебный корпус санатория. Но я уверяю, что никто ничего не продаст и не снесёт”.
В стремлении директора санатория сберечь здравницу от посягательств рейдеров поддерживает весь коллектив и отдыхающие. Они заявляют, что настроены решительно и борьбу с захватчиками прекращать не намерены. И после этого происходит нападение на Татьяну Малыхину…

----------


## Ginger

> Поэтому заказчиков этих резонансных преступлений следует искать среди тех, кто пытался и пытается захватить земли одесских санаториев, кто не может смириться с утратой возможности безнаказанно распоряжаться землями территориальной громады Одессы с тех пор, как к власти в городе вернулся Эдуард Гурвиц.


 Поздно пить боржоми, уважаемые :smileflag: 

Как минимум полгорода желает этому самому честному одЭсситу гореть ярким пламенем.

А после него значит все по закону стало, да?
Особенно  решение Одесского горсовета от *05.04.07г.* №1129-V «Об утверждении градостроительного обоснования размещения 24-этажного оздоровительного комплекса с апартаментами и паркингом по адресу: г.Одесса, Французский бульвар, 60/ 1»......

Боты.....

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Поздно пить боржоми, уважаемые
> 
> Как минимум полгорода желает этому самому честному одЭсситу гореть ярким пламенем.
> 
> А после него значит все по закону стало, да?
> Особенно  решение Одесского горсовета от *05.04.07г.* №1129-V «Об утверждении градостроительного обоснования размещения 24-этажного оздоровительного комплекса с апартаментами и паркингом по адресу: г.Одесса, Французский бульвар, 60/ 1»......
> 
> Боты.....


 нет, они наверное думают что напишут сюда в тему какую-то ерунду в защиту Гурвица и все сразу подумают о нем хорошо. И еще побегут помогать склоны застраивать, приговаривая "какой же у нас хороший мер, как мы ошибались". Фу, противно.

----------


## coder_ak

Т.е. из статьи вы вынесли только то, что кто то Гурвица защищает? А связь между Марковым (вспомните, чем он занимался в славные 90-е) и избиением людей не заметили?

----------


## Ginger

> А связь между Марковым (вспомните, чем он занимался в славные 90-е) и избиением людей не заметили?


 А это как-то оправдывает убийство журналистки, которая опубликовала славную трудовую биографию гэйа?

----------


## BURN

> Интересно, а Ворохаева Анатолия Ивановича - куда? И остальных тоже? Ведь там не один ГЭЙ, там команда ( *состоящая из людей разных национальностей*).


 Он (тот, чьё имя стараются не называть вслух) имеет двойное гражданство.
Причём второе — израильское.
К тому же, там у него бизнес.
Нет, здесь тоже бизнес, но тут он закончится вместе с землёй в городе.
Рано или поздно, этот человек полюбому отправится на Родину.
Так что...

----------


## coder_ak

В чём смысл убийства того, кто *уже* опубликовал какую то информацию?

----------


## Viktoz

> В чём смысл убийства того, кто *уже* опубликовал какую то информацию?


 Что бы другим не повадно было.

----------


## lestatleto

Заинтересовался обсуждением склонов и вот что думаю. Какие-то подозрительно однозначные выводы делаются и поспешные, обсуждается что что-то происходит со склонами, но ведь со склонами ДОЛЖНО что-то происходить?

Отвлекитесь от демагогий и прогуляйтесь - вы не видите в каком они ужасном состоянии находятся? Они не выглядят ни частью цивилизованного города, ни уютной картинкой. Их давно надо было привести в порядок! Все гости города удивляются - неужели у вас нет инвестора который бы привел все это в порядок, ведь вложение в подобное развитие перспективно. Разумеется, за определенные преимущества себе, но ведь все от этого все будут только в плюсе!

Лично я за то, чтобы сделали что-то к лучшему. Единственная проблема и ошибка властей, мне кажется - это закрытость по этому вопросу, поэтому не имея информации и возникают кривотолки.

----------


## BURN

Видим, гуляем пока возможность есть.
Потому и разводим демагогию чтоб ещё хуже не стало.
Чтоб если и будем иметь возможность гулять возле моря, то пользоваться ею не среди высоток железобетонных.

Вы или действительно считаете что тонны бездарной арматуры, провоцирующей оползни — это лучший из вариантов судьбы склонов, или Вас попросили так считать. Не будем уточнять кто.
Если второе, то можете не стараться: не та целевая аудитория.
Если же первое, то вдумчиво перечитайте подобные дискуссии, коими полнится этот топик.
Там не раз были отбиты подобные набеги Гурвофобов.

И да, Ваш профиль с единственным сообщением кажется подозрительным
Однако, так или иначе, добро пожаловать на Одесский форум  :smileflag: 
Или то, что от него осталось.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Лично я за то, чтобы сделали что-то к лучшему.


 угу, и для кого это интересно лучше будет?

----------


## Viktoz

> Единственная проблема и ошибка властей, мне кажется - это закрытость по этому вопросу, поэтому *не имея информации и возникают кривотолки*.


 Странно, какая железная логика, значит все что творится в данный момент на побережье и склонах - кривотолки?
Ну, да, мы же не имеем инфо что и кто там строит,  на заборе пишут одно, а в итоге видим совсем другое. 
Пишут берегоукрепительные работы -  на самом деле строят высотку. Какая информация не для кривотолков Вам надо?

----------


## Skilled

Дело в том, что ширина ПЗП по новому земельному кодексу (уже не очень новому) устанавливается проектами отвода. При этом действительно необходимо учитывать в населенных пунктах сложившуюся застройку. Иными словами в проекте отвода такая ПЗП должна доходить до этой застройки. Таким образом она может быть и 30метров. Вопрос в другом... Какие здания и сооружения считать капитальными т.е. вот этой самой застройкой? Спасательную станцию возле пляжа или санатории перед склонами? Вот тут и есть простор для деятельности горисполкама и депутатов!

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Он (тот, чьё имя стараются не называть вслух) имеет двойное гражданство.
> Причём второе — израильское.


 При всей "любви" к дарагому Эдуарду Йосичу не могу не спросить: а вы его второй паспорт видели? Если не видели, нужно добавлять "по слухам". А то получается что мы тут сплетничаем 



> Рано или поздно, этот человек полюбому отправится на Родину.


 В Могилев-Подольский?
То-то радости будет в городишке...

----------


## Anton

> Поздно пить боржоми, уважаемые
> 
> Как минимум полгорода желает этому самому честному одЭсситу гореть ярким пламенем.
> 
> А после него значит все по закону стало, да?
> Особенно  решение Одесского горсовета от *05.04.07г.* №1129-V «Об утверждении градостроительного обоснования размещения 24-этажного оздоровительного комплекса с апартаментами и паркингом по адресу: г.Одесса, Французский бульвар, 60/ 1»......
> 
> Боты.....


 И что самое интересное: с 13 июня 2006 года происходят все эти "загадочные" события, а Гурвиц ни разу не упомянул об этом на горсовете, не позвал прокурора с докладом по расследованию на горсовет, не подал в суд на депутатов зарвавшихся.
Только боты на форум приходят и пишут, какой же Гурвиц типа хороший.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

С4 - процитированная вами статья из "Свободной Одессы" - это против застройки склонов или против партии "Родина"? Настоятельно прошу ответить на этот несложный вопрос.

----------


## Anton

> С4 - процитированная вами статья из "Свободной Одессы" - это против застройки склонов или против партии "Родина"? Настоятельно прошу ответить на этот несложный вопрос.


 Внимание, ответ! Нет! Статья не против застройки клонов и не против партии родина!

Почему я так решил? Потому, что застройка склонов продолжается, директора санаториев попадают в больницу, наглые депутаты пытаются отгородить незаконно полученные участки земли... Значит статья написана с одной целью: создать *видимость* борьбы с застройкой склонов.

----------


## lestatleto

> Видим, гуляем пока возможность есть.
> Потому и разводим демагогию чтоб ещё хуже не стало.
> Чтоб если и будем иметь возможность гулять возле моря, то пользоваться ею не среди высоток железобетонных.
> 
> Вы или действительно считаете что тонны бездарной арматуры, провоцирующей оползни — это лучший из вариантов судьбы склонов, или Вас попросили так считать. Не будем уточнять кто.


 Ну вы так говорите прямо как будто к морю пускать перестали нас. Я думаю гулять по трассе здоровья можно будет всегда, только в том то и дело - что сейчас эта территория - выжженная и вытопченная земля, да и появляются там люди только на маевку чтобы жечь костры и погадить. 

Если построят что-то полезное - будет только лучше. Цивилизация ведь, 21 век.  Вы когда в супермаркет идете покупать продукты - вам же приятно что он стоит возле дома. А при строительстве наверняка пришлось срубить 2 дерева и находились люди кричащие - не трожь природу. И ниче, ходят за хлебом и радуются.
 :smileflag:  Мне кажется весь этот спор про застройку - повод и человеческое желание побунтовать и не более. Ну и возможно не понимание, что чем больше у нас будет вкладываться денег в облагораживание и развитие курортной зоны - тем нам самим станет лучше

----------


## lestatleto

> Странно, какая железная логика, значит все что творится в данный момент на побережье и склонах - кривотолки?
> Ну, да, мы же не имеем инфо что и кто там строит,  на заборе пишут одно, а в итоге видим совсем другое. 
> Пишут берегоукрепительные работы -  на самом деле строят высотку. Какая информация не для кривотолков Вам надо?


 Ну насколько я понимаю чтобы построить высотку они и проводять берегоукрепительные работы, иначе строительство - зря выброшеные деньги. Под одессой в районе фонтанки, дофиновки, чабанки, южного - так там наоборот обустройство берега, укрепление почвы, строительство в близи моря - это как "фишка" депутатов которые обещают что развернут все это активно. А у нас Одессе получается наоборот - работы, которые в других местах воспринимаются жителями на ура - встречаются здесь в штыки. Почему, спрашивается?

----------


## Буджак

Это в любом случае выброшенные деньги, на наших плывунах строить высотки нельзя. Придут в движение грунты - любые сваи сломают, как спички. Ну, простоит вся эта гадость лет 10-15, потом кирдык... Только те, кому нужно, получат деньги сейчас, затем и строят. Далее см. Евангелие от Матфея, про человка неразумного, построившего свой дом на песке.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну вы так говорите прямо как будто к морю пускать перестали нас. Я думаю гулять по трассе здоровья можно будет всегда, только в том то и дело - что сейчас эта территория - выжженная и вытопченная земля, да и появляются там люди только на маевку чтобы жечь костры и погадить.


 Зачем же обо всех судить по себе? Хотя, возможно, я и большинство форумчан, к категории "люди" не относятся.



> Если построят что-то полезное - будет только лучше. Цивилизация ведь, 21 век.  Вы когда в супермаркет идете покупать продукты - вам же приятно что он стоит возле дома. А при строительстве наверняка пришлось срубить 2 дерева и находились люди кричащие - не трожь природу. И ниче, ходят за хлебом и радуются.


 Вы уверены, что построят "полезное"? Кому "полезное"? Вы понимаете, что трасса здоровья после застройки превратится в шоссе и гулять по ней будет не только не полезно, а, скорее, вредно?



> ...И ниче, ходят за хлебом и радуются.


 Был такой старый анекдот - как кошку накормить горчицей. Никто (американец, француз, англичанин...) не сумел, а русский сумел. В интервью он удивленно сказал, что она съела горчицу добровольно и с песнями - намазал ей морду и пришлось слизывать с воем.
А вот недавняя реальная история. Жена на работе разговорилась с молодой девушкой, недавно приехавшей в Одессу. Та ей сказала, что ожидала увидеть в Одессе красавец-город, а увидела скопище старых домов. Вот поселок Котовского - это да, красота.

----------


## loverod

> Вы уверены, что построят "полезное"? Кому "полезное"? Вы понимаете, что трасса здоровья после застройки превратится в шоссе и гулять по ней будет не только не полезно, а, скорее, вредно?


 Ну мне кажется что бы не построили - будет полезно, если конечно не собираются там военную базу устанавливать.  Строить то наверное для людей будут, чтобы гости города получше с денюжками расставались (да и одесситы тоже).

Причем здесь шоссе? У страха глаза велики - у моря шоссе не нужно. Но нужен нормальный проезд на машине. А то ведь сейчас чтобы попасть на пляж надо через джунгли продираться пешком. Ладно мне молодому не в напряг - а родителям как?

И вообще давно пора что-то сделать, а то дойти до моря по убитой дороге с французского бульвара - загорать перехочется. Я в прошлом году в лепешку вступил, конечно, чего б не вступить, кругом леса - вот кто-то и по естественному сделал свое дело.

----------


## decoder25

> Это в любом случае выброшенные деньги, на наших плывунах строить высотки нельзя. Придут в движение грунты - любые сваи сломают, как спички. Ну, простоит вся эта гадость лет 10-15, потом кирдык... Только те, кому нужно, получат деньги сейчас, затем и строят. Далее см. Евангелие от Матфея, про человка неразумного, построившего свой дом на песке.


 Вы ошибаетесь. Никто деньги выбрасывать не будет. Если кто-то и вложит деньги - то лично убедится что через 10-15 лет ничто не рухнет. А проблема обвалов решаема, наконец-то кто-то за нее взялся. В области уже почти все обрывы выровняли и расчистили.

----------


## Dema

> Вы ошибаетесь. Никто деньги выбрасывать не будет. Если кто-то и вложит деньги - то лично убедится что через 10-15 лет ничто не рухнет. А проблема обвалов решаема, наконец-то кто-то за нее взялся. В области уже почти все обрывы выровняли и расчистили.


 Видимо ты плохо знаком с геологией одесского побережья.

----------


## Jorjic

> Причем здесь шоссе? У страха глаза велики - у моря шоссе не нужно. Но нужен нормальный проезд на машине.


 Как Вы думаете, сколько машин должно проезжать по дороге, чтобы удовлетворить живущих в 24-х этажном доме. А если этих домов, как предполагается, будет несколько вдоль трассы да еще с паркингами? Можно, конечно, это не называть "шоссе", но суть от этого не меняется.



> А то ведь сейчас чтобы попасть на пляж надо через джунгли продираться пешком. Ладно мне молодому не в напряг - а родителям как?


 Зачем же передергивать, некрасиво это? Где, чтобы попасть, скажем, на пляж Ланжерон или Отраду, нужно продираться через джунгли. Я уже не говорю об Аркадии. Там Вам и 21-й век и бассейн вместо пляжа - наслаждайтесь.

----------


## Jorjic

Что-то много новичков появилось. Опять за рыбу гроши?

----------


## Пушкин

> Он (тот, чьё имя стараются не называть вслух) имеет двойное гражданство.
> Причём второе — израильское.
> К тому же, там у него бизнес.
> Нет, здесь тоже бизнес, но тут он закончится вместе с землёй в городе.
> Рано или поздно, этот человек полюбому отправится на Родину.
> Так что...


 нет там у него никакого биСнеСа (биснесом управлять надо, да и в Израиле хорошо спрашивают - где деньги взял?), всё это слухи, как и насчет паспорта. А вот антисемитов - ненавижу.

----------


## loverod

> Как Вы думаете, сколько машин должно проезжать по дороге, чтобы удовлетворить живущих в 24-х этажном доме. А если этих домов, как предполагается, будет несколько вдоль трассы да еще с паркингами? Можно, конечно, это не называть "шоссе", но суть от этого не меняется.


 А что вы предлагаете, ходить пешком? Продайте тогда свою машину, купите велосипед - на одно транспортное средство загрязняющее атмосферу будет меньше.




> Зачем же передергивать, некрасиво это? Где, чтобы попасть, скажем, на пляж Ланжерон или Отраду, нужно продираться через джунгли. Я уже не говорю об Аркадии. Там Вам и 21-й век и бассейн вместо пляжа - наслаждайтесь.


 Ну в аркадии все ок - там цивилизация прямо у моря, и все туда и ходят по этому и все довольны. А чтобы с французского спустится - так 10 раз подумаешь так как спускаться приходится по обрывам. Да и вообще - холивары все это, понятно ведь что сейчас территория вдоль трассы здоровья заброшенная стоит.

----------


## Буджак

> А чтобы с французского спустится - так 10 раз подумаешь так как спускаться приходится по обрывам.


 Такое впечатление, что Вы там никогда не были. Домашнее задание - перечислить все лестницы от Ланжерона до Аркадии. Плюс пологие тропинки, я знаю три...

----------


## Лаврентий

> Все это очень красиво и справедливо. Но...
> В условиях тотальной коррупции "реальный политик" = "коррумпированный политик". Иначе он просто не попадет в политики. Как разорвать этот порочный круг?


    На смену тоталитарному обществу сначала всегда приходит коррумпированное. Для реальной демократии необходима некая минимальная моральная планка. А выходцам из тоталитарного общества этой планке неоткуда взяться. Да и простейших навыков жизни в демократическом обществе тоже нет. 
  Психология Совков проста: "Можно все, за что не накажут!"
  И эта психология абосолютно одинакова, как для лидеров и политиков, так и для простых людей. Можно выбрать в начальники любого и, чтобы он ни говорил вчера, завтра он начнет воровать. Потому, что не накажут.
   Ситуация меняется только в случае формирования реального гражданского общества, а гражданское общество формируется из представителей среднего класса, численность которого не должна быть меньше половины всего населения. Вот тогда и наступает реальная демократия.
  Средний класс - это те, кто живет своим трудом и кое чего добился в жизни, кому уже есть что терять и что защищать. Этот класс заинтересован в работающих законах, в власти повернутой лицом к этому классу и представляющей его интересы. Представители этого класса уже достаточно развиты, чтобы их нельзя было легко дурачить и достаточно активен, чтобы понимать, что его сила в единстве и гражданской активности.
  В Одессе средний класс уже появился. Но численно он еще далек от половины населения. И психологически еще не избавился от Совковых комплексов. Но он быстро набирает силу. И гражанская активность его растет. Если не будет никаких социальных катаклизмов, лет через десять этот класс уже не позволит, ни склоны застраивать, ни на собственность граждан посягать, ни воровать. А если что выйдет на улицы стотысячной демонстрацией, с которой придется считаться всем!

----------


## loverod

> Домашнее задание - перечислить все лестницы от Ланжерона до Аркадии. Плюс пологие тропинки, я знаю три...


 Ну за три тропинки заслуживаете уважения, это конечно неоспоримо.  Про обрывы я образно говорил.

Такое впечатление что вы нигде в других местах не были и как должно быть не представляете и слушаете других. А местность я знаю наизусть. Я когда учился в сельхозе жил в разных концах и Франц.Бульвара и  и Шевченко. И точно помню, что купив водички или пиво, пока дойдешь до моря все становится таким теплым, что пить все это не возможно. А ночью так вообще рискуешь ногу сломать или на гоп-стоп нарваться в безлюдном месте.

----------


## Буджак

Если знаете местность - тем хуже. Значит, Вы просто врете, что там негде спуститься к морю и надо продираться через кусты. Лестниц там вполне достаточно. А объездил я полмира, многим морякам и не снилось.

----------


## Jorjic

> А что вы предлагаете, ходить пешком? Продайте тогда свою машину, купите велосипед - на одно транспортное средство загрязняющее атмосферу будет меньше.
> Ну в аркадии все ок - там цивилизация прямо у моря, и все туда и ходят по этому и *все* довольны. А чтобы с французского спустится - так 10 раз подумаешь так как спускаться приходится по обрывам.


 Спасибо за совет, я давно именно это и сделал. И ходить пешком на море, и ездить на велосипеде настоятельно советую. Так же, как ходить пешком по Дерибасовской, Приморскому бульвару и, хотелось бы, еще и по некоторым другим улицам старого города.
На спусках с Французского бульвара практически везде лестницы. Ну, а если Вам хочется спускаться именно там, где лестницы нет, то я не виноват.
Почему Вы считаете, что всем должно нравиться то, во что превратили Аркадию? Вы не замечали, что вкусы и предпочтения у людей разные, и совсем не обязательно совпадают с Вашими.

----------


## BURN

Да, действительно набег новичков какой-то.
Новички, ваши споры доставляют.
У меня в уме не укладывается *как можно верить что «сделают что-то хорошее»*?
Себе — да. Выстроят, продадут, забудут.
Вместо зелёных джунглей там будут, как неоднократно говорилось, бетонные.
Тот, кто считает что это для Одессы лучше или не одессит или дебил.




> А вот антисемитов - ненавижу.


 Хм, какое совпадение, а вот я наоборот.



> Ну в аркадии все ок - там цивилизация прямо у моря, и все туда и ходят по этому и все довольны.


 Нынче это мекка для приезжих.

----------


## Ginger

> Но нужен нормальный проезд на машине. А то ведь сейчас чтобы попасть на пляж надо через джунгли продираться пешком. Ладно мне молодому не в напряг - а родителям как?


 Простите, а в уборную  вы тоже на машине заезжаете?

Чтоб твои родители были так же здоровы, как те, даже не поворачивается язык назвать их стариками, люди в хорошем возрасте,  которых я встречала по утрам на ТЗ 




> Что-то много новичков появилось. Опять за рыбу гроши?


 Даже дата регистрации одна :smileflag: 

Что - под поезд бросили?

----------


## tanker

> Простите, а в уборную  вы тоже на машине заезжаете?
> Чтоб твои родители были так же здоровы, как те, даже не поворачивается язык назвать их стариками, люди в хорошем возрасте,  которых я встречала по утрам на ТЗ


 Тут согласен. Я сам привык к машине и пешком практически не хожу ни куда.!! И это плохо.!!! На море нужно ходить пешком, это чистое здоровье.!! А после поездок на машине здоровье только ухудшиться у пожилых людей.! *ДВИЖЕНИЕ - ЖИЗНЬ.!!!*

----------


## Пушкин

> Хм, какое совпадение, а вот я наоборот.


 Ну если наоборот, тогда закройтесь в ванной и займитесь своим антисемитизмом, что бы ни кто не видел, потому что это дело, как и любое другое проявление фашизма - у нас преследуется по закону. 
а здесь люди собрались что бы проблему со склонами обсуждать и пытаться найти пути решения.

Пусть меня простят модераторы за переход на личности, но любое проявление нетерпимости к любой национальности - считаю хамством и позором для людей пытающихся примерить к себе высокое звание одессита.

----------


## Hermione Granger

для тех кому необходимо приехать на море на машине (я понимаю, могут быть такие люди, которым ходить тяжело, или не могут) - подъезды к морю есть. Но они не должны быть везде! 
Иначе людям, которые приходят к морю за здоровьем протолкнуться негде будет. Чистое здоровье - дышать выхлопными газами вместо морского воздуха

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> В области уже почти все обрывы выровняли и расчистили.


 "Выровняли и расчистили..."
Занесу-ка я это в цитатник.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

К слову о "выровняли и расчистили".  Сегодня ходила на море провожать зиму, собачку прогулять, воздухом подышать и обнаружила вновь образовавшийся овраг под Кирпичным переулком. как раз там, где несколько лет и в жару и в мороз пробивается ручеек, появившийся одновременно с высотками. По всем признакам, эрозия склона. Значит, не хватает уже ни корневой системы деревьев, ни пологости склона. Плохи наши дела...

----------


## BURN

> Ну если наоборот, тогда закройтесь в ванной и займитесь своим антисемитизмом, что бы ни кто не видел, потому что это дело, как и любое другое проявление фашизма - у нас преследуется по закону.


 Насрать. Не вам указывать что мне делать.




> любое проявление нетерпимости к любой национальности


 вследствие проявления яркими региональными представителями этой национальности, мягко говоря, равнодушия к городу из которого кормятся. Вы бы им «ганьба» кричали.
Я имею право на такое сложившееся эмпирически отношение к людям, которые дают повод к себе так относиться. Дают повод не только мне, но и всем здравомыслящим собравшимся здесь 


> проблему со склонами обсуждать и пытаться найти пути решения


 людям

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Ну в аркадии все ок - там цивилизация прямо у моря


 ООооо, точно, я уже это слышала. Идут работяги со стройки, поглядывают на наш домик старенький и говорят, ну что это за соседство такое позорное, и вид портит и место элитное зря занимает, сваляли бы все, да понастроили тута высоток....
А насчет Аркадии, так вы наверное и правы по-своему. Кто слаще морковки ничего не ел, тому как говориться.... Короче, юноша, к вашему сведению Аркадия сейчас - это позор Одессы

----------


## Jorjic

> Насрать.


 Без комментариев... 



> Я имею право на такое сложившееся эмпирически отношение к людям, которые дают повод к себе так относиться. Дают повод не только мне, но и всем здравомыслящим собравшимся здесь людям


 Право относится так к людям - да, а к национальностям - нет. Разве что Вы с такой же ненавистью будете относится ко всем национальностям, представители которых издевались над нашим городом (думаю, что среди них будут представители и Вашей нации)... 
Надеюсь, что таких "здравомыслящих" здесь мало. Хотя нацисты вашей поддержке очень обрадуются.
Господа модеры! Как у вас с отношением к пропаганде национальной ненависти? Нормально? Тогда придется мне (и, я надеюсь, не только мне) нарушить правило неперехода на личности.

----------


## Anton

> ...
> Ну в аркадии все ок - там цивилизация прямо у моря, и все туда и ходят по этому и все довольны.


 Очень интересно, кто это "все туда ходят"?
Особенно в свете того, что никто из моих знакомых не ходит на море в Аркадию.




> А чтобы с французского спустится - так 10 раз подумаешь так как спускаться приходится по обрывам.


 Это вы сознательно врете? С Французского бульвара полно нормальных спусков к морю - я имею ввиду спуски с лестницами. Хотя, может для вас нормальный спуск, это где можно на машине подъехать...




> Да и вообще - холивары все это, понятно ведь что сейчас территория вдоль трассы здоровья заброшенная стоит.


 Да, это ведь тоже камень в огород Гурвица - не сделано даже минимального "приведения в порядок" (как любят говорить гурвицофилы) территории парка, а там много не нужно - скамейки, урны для мусора, отремонтировать туалеты, покрасить турники.

----------


## mr Beam

[QUOTE=Лаврентий;4418423]

   Поверьте, если одесситов и жителей Стокгольма поменять местами (их поселить тут, а нас в Стокгольме), а потом через десять лет посмотреть во что превратится Стокгольм и Одесса, то тут мы увидим капитально отремонтированный отмытый и очищеный город с толковой и не ворующей системой управления и массой приятных новшеств облегчающих жизнь, а там (в Стокгльме населенном одесситами) будет также, как сейчас в Одессе, то есть, и грязновато, и запущено, и бестолково организовано и не организовано вообще никак.


Согласен на 100%

...высокое звание одессита -Что это такое?

----------


## BURN

> Право относится так к людям - да, а к национальностям - нет.


 Логично.
Я всегда делил так: на евреев и на жидов.
Всё вышесказанное относится к последним.
К первым отношусь нормально, учусь в одной группе, веду одни проекты.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

О защите от разбазаривания и застройки, об урнах, скамейках, вывозе мусора и подготовке пляжей к сезону, о посадке деревьев  следует говорить и требовать от властей. А не обсуждать чью-бы то ни было национальность. Стыдно и страшно. Сильно много страсти вкладывает сей юноша в доказательство виновности той или иной нации в наших бедах. Жил бы в другую эпоху, наверное, жег бы на кострах или вешал на столбах. Из этой категории товарисч. Жуть.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> ... обнаружила вновь образовавшийся овраг под Кирпичным переулком. как раз там, где несколько лет и в жару и в мороз пробивается ручеек, появившийся одновременно с высотками.


 Это говорит о проблемах с водоотведением: ручеек - об изменении обычных путей отвода грунтовх вод, овраг - поверхностностных.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Логично.
> Я всегда делил так: на евреев и на жидов.


 Для завершения оффтопика. Вы забыли сказать главное: что "жидом" в Вашем понимании может быть человек любого этнического происхождения. Даже еврей.

----------


## Прoхожий

> а там (в Стокгльме населенном одесситами)


 Одесса - город без будущего. То есть, оно, безусловно, есть в историческом плане - только вот здесь дальше чем на год вперёд думать не принято. Или власть поменяется или ещё какая напасть. Потому и строят чтобы продать, а не чтобы жить, потому и улицы такие, и водопровод. Потому и склоны не облагородят - в лучшем случае просто распродадут, а в худшем - разрушат то дренажно-крепёжное, что от красных осталось и не будет склонов никаких... Точнее, будет где и шашлыков пожарить и собачку погулядь

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Это говорит о проблемах с водоотведением: ручеек - об изменении обычных путей отвода грунтовх вод, овраг - поверхностностных.


 я конкретно этот участок наблюдаю вот уже много десятков лет и зимой и летом. Здесь нарушение оттока грунтовых вод. Слава богу, что эта вода нашла выход. Интересно было бы посчитать расход этого ручейка. Подмыт поверхностный слой земли, овраг формируется скорее как провал. Летом здесь своеобразный биотоп, характерный для малых степных рек северо-западного Причерноморья.
Кстати, под пер. Дунаева  подобный же источник (из под высоток) уже оформили в трубу и отвели в лоток. Журчит...

----------


## -Ariadna-

А какая инфа есть по "Механикам", что-то я пропустила этот момент. Они приостановили, на период кризиса, свои наполеоновские планы или нет? Чего ждать? Уже весна, самое время для строительных работ.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Когда мы против них судились, я больше всего опасался одной ситуации: что они начнут стройку, "выровняют и расчистят" склон, вырубят деревья, отроют котлован, и в этот момент у них закончатся деньги. Сейчас у "Михаников" минусовой кредитный рейтинг, причем "стабильный", то есть поводов для его изменения в ближайший год не просматривается. Причина минусового рейтинга - наличие недостроя в Киеве с просроченными сроками сдачи и неясными перспективами.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

http://www.uabanker.net/daily/2008/12/120208_1010.shtml

----------


## Буджак

Финансовый Бог наказал...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Когда мы против них судились, я больше всего опасался одной ситуации: что они начнут стройку, "выровняют и расчистят" склон, вырубят деревья, отроют котлован, и в этот момент у них закончатся деньги


 На каком этапе сейчас судебные разбирательства?

----------


## Destin

> ...обнаружила вновь образовавшийся овраг под Кирпичным переулком. как раз там, где несколько лет и в жару и в мороз пробивается ручеек, появившийся одновременно с высотками. По всем признакам, эрозия склона. Значит, не хватает уже ни корневой системы деревьев, ни пологости склона. Плохи наши дела...


 Сегодняшние фото - склон под Кирпичным переулком...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Это не то место, о котором я говорила. Это катакомбы под санаторием "Хаджибей"
Тот провал ниже первой террасы, прямо под фишкафе

----------


## Пушкин

> Насрать. Не вам указывать что мне делать.


  Только не делайте это на склонах, всё таки парк  "Юбилейный".

----------


## BURN

> Только не делайте это на склонах, всё таки парк  "Юбилейный".


 Что Вы, как раз на такое я не способен

----------


## Пушкин

> Что Вы, как раз на такое я не способен


 Хоть это хорошо, может парк "Юбилейный" чище станет.



Господа и  дамы! Предлагаю слово *склоны* изменить на парк "Юбилейный" или выражаться так - в парке на склонах. Всё таки парк существует, хотя городская власть, делает вид что нет.

----------


## Destin

Можно говорить и так - склоны парка "Юбилейный". Но, я поддерживаю Пушкина. Чем чаще мы будем напоминать этим дятлам, что это парк, тем лучше!

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Когда мы против них судились, я больше всего опасался одной ситуации: что они начнут стройку, "выровняют и расчистят" склон, вырубят деревья, отроют котлован, и в этот момент у них закончатся деньги. Сейчас у "Михаников" минусовой кредитный рейтинг, причем "стабильный", то есть поводов для его изменения в ближайший год не просматривается. Причина минусового рейтинга - наличие недостроя в Киеве с просроченными сроками сдачи и неясными перспективами.


 наше счастье что это случилось до того, как они начали строительство. 
*Пушкин*, плюс один за идею!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Думаете, регулярное просматривание этой ветки позволит представителям другой стороны изменить свою точку зрения  на парк-не парк? Вряд ли. 
А вот наши (одесситов) предупреждения и прямые угрозы, - это то, что надо.  
Теперь каждый из нас должен решить для себя, что он может сделать, если начнут рубить деревья или бульдозеры придут в парк "Юбилейный", на одесские приморские склоны. И объявить об этом громко. 
Я лично под бульдозер не лягу, хотя знаю таких, что лягут. А вот в живую цепь пойду и детей своих поведу. Не на Думскую, а непосредственно сюда, на нашу тропу, которой мы всю жизнь ходим на море. Предупреждаю об этом заранее. Плохо только, что у рондинской стройки в живую цепь не нашлось желающих

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Ну хорошо, а если помечтать, что будет, когда смениться власть. Какие там у этих Михаников права? Право аренды на 50 лет? В судебной плоскости есть перспективы? Кто что знает?

----------


## Destin

Конечно, есть! Например, в каждом договоре на право застройки есть условие о том, что если застройщик не начнет застройку в течение определенного времени (обычно 1 год), то договор с ним может быть расторгнут городскими властями. Дело только в желании гродских властей выполнить это условие. Причем, в этом случае застройщику не возращается его финансовый взнос за право застройки.

----------


## BURN

> В судебной плоскости есть перспективы?


 В этой стране — врядли.
Вообще, конечно, есть, но...
Что говорить, если, согласно законодательству, при подозрении в предвзятости судью первой инстанции от рассмотрения дела может отстранить только это самый судья.

----------


## Anton

> В этой стране — врядли.
> Вообще, конечно, есть, но...
> Что говорить, если, согласно законодательству, при подозрении в предвзятости судью первой инстанции от рассмотрения дела может отстранить только это самый судья.


 Почему же? Вот недавно случай был:




> Депутаты Одесского городского совета отклонили протест прокурора по поводу строительства _24-этажного рекреационного комплекса_ на Французском бульваре, 60. *Не удовлетворять протест прокурора предложил городской голова Одессы Эдуард Гурвиц.*


 Получается, что все эти стройки городская власть может прекратить - было бы желание.

----------


## Пушкин

Правда  что дословный перевод " Механики Украины" - хитроумные Украины?
 Уже не первый раз слышу, но проверить наверняка не могу, может быть и утка. :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> На каком этапе сейчас судебные разбирательства?


 В самом начале разбирательств я ходатайствовал об определении суда, запрещающем какие-либо работы в парке до вынесения решения. Суд отказал.

Горсовет выиграл суды во всех инстанциях. Никаких юридических препятствий для начала строительства у Михаников как не было, так и нет. Перспективу начала работ в ближайшие пару лет я оцениваю как весьма маловероятную.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Таак-с. Еше раз увижу тут хоть малейшее проявление разжигания межнациональной розни - обеспечу месяцок свободного от фору ма времени.*

----------


## Лысый0

> На смену тоталитарному обществу сначала всегда приходит коррумпированное. Для реальной демократии необходима некая минимальная моральная планка. А выходцам из тоталитарного общества этой планке неоткуда взяться. Да и простейших навыков жизни в демократическом обществе тоже нет. 
>   Психология Совков проста: "Можно все, за что не накажут!"
>   И эта психология абосолютно одинакова, как для лидеров и политиков, так и для простых людей. Можно выбрать в начальники любого и, чтобы он ни говорил вчера, завтра он начнет воровать. Потому, что не накажут.
>    Ситуация меняется только в случае формирования реального гражданского общества, а гражданское общество формируется из представителей среднего класса, численность которого не должна быть меньше половины всего населения. Вот тогда и наступает реальная демократия.
>   Средний класс - это те, кто живет своим трудом и кое чего добился в жизни, кому уже есть что терять и что защищать. Этот класс заинтересован в работающих законах, в власти повернутой лицом к этому классу и представляющей его интересы. Представители этого класса уже достаточно развиты, чтобы их нельзя было легко дурачить и достаточно активен, чтобы понимать, что его сила в единстве и гражданской активности.
>   В Одессе средний класс уже появился. Но численно он еще далек от половины населения. И психологически еще не избавился от Совковых комплексов. Но он быстро набирает силу. И гражанская активность его растет. Если не будет никаких социальных катаклизмов, лет через десять этот класс уже не позволит, ни склоны застраивать, ни на собственность граждан посягать, ни воровать. А если что выйдет на улицы стотысячной демонстрацией, с которой придется считаться всем!


 Вы забыли про другую половину :smileflag: , которой терять нечего, гражданин нравоучитель! Если она пойдёт отбирать (1917г), то мало не покажется.

----------


## Ginger

Любителям порассуждать, какие у нас крепкие склоны, рекомендую обратить внимание на "маленькую" ямку, внезапно образовавшуюся на газоне напротив памятника апельсину. Возле ступенек. 

Глубиной - порядка метра.  Пока под рукой оказался строительный мусор - всё засыпали туда. И это только первый звоночек

----------


## Орди Тадер

Британский Совет проводит в конце марта в Одессе деловую игру по поиску и отбору идей по облагораживанию наших склонов. Назвали они игру "Одесса - Город будущего" (Future City Game), которая проводится в рамках серии игр "Креативные города". Игра будет идти два дня. Организаторы хотят отобрать 30 участников и на выходе получить 6 идей, которые будут презентованы городу.

Игроки должны найти оригинальные идеи как сделать из одесских склонов отдельную городскую достопримечательность, при этом не застраивая их.

Один из организаторов одесской игры и сам участник этих игр в других городах - Алексей Гончаренко - обещает на основе полученных идей подготовить проекты решений и вынести их на рассмотрение депутатов и мэра. 

Если кто хочет (а я вижу, что в этой ветке есть интересные люди), то нужно заполнить анкету и отправить её до 20 марта. Сама анкета есть на сайте британского совета и на сайте Алексея Гончаренко. Чуть подробнее про игру есть на сайте .info Бали нов (в колонке новостей "Одесса - город будущего")

----------


## aliaodessa

Нет,посылать ничего не буду,не хочу потом по ТВ и везде слышать,уже надоевшее гончаренковское- Я -добился, Я -предложил ,Я-подготовил,Я-разработал,Я-создал!
Надоело участвовать в пиар акциях депутатов....
Если он участник таких игр и в других городах,кто же ему там присылал проекты???
Или он там наблюдал?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Гончаренко прошу обсуждать в соответствующей теме и не оффтопить*

----------


## Буджак

> Правда что дословный перевод " Механики Украины" - хитроумные Украины?
> Уже не первый раз слышу, но проверить наверняка не могу, может быть и утка.


 Новогреческим не владею, но mechanician на слэнге юга США означает "наемный убийца". К Механикам Украины подходит - убийца Одессы по найму... Заказчик - Гурвиц.

----------


## Пушкин

> Новогреческим не владею, но mechanician на слэнге юга США означает "наемный убийца". К Механикам Украины подходит - убийца Одессы по найму... Заказчик - Гурвиц.

----------


## Petrova

> Новогреческим не владею, но mechanician на слэнге юга США означает "наемный убийца". К Механикам Украины подходит - убийца Одессы по найму... Заказчик - Гурвиц.


 Атлииично  :smileflag: 

что-томы считались, считались...и что? 
Или я уже все пропустила?

----------


## Jorjic

> Британский Совет проводит в конце марта в Одессе деловую игру по поиску и отбору идей по облагораживанию наших склонов. Назвали они игру "Одесса - Город будущего" (Future City Game), которая проводится в рамках серии игр "Креативные города". Игра будет идти два дня. Организаторы хотят отобрать 30 участников и на выходе получить 6 идей, которые будут презентованы городу.


 Целых два дня, чтобы сообразить, что надо взять метлу, лопату и другие простейшие инструменты, слегка убрать и отойти в сторону. Эти европейские ....звоны все погубят, за что ни возьмутся. Уже и англичанам неймется. Да оставьте нас в покое. Потом сами же будете умиляться, как удалось сохранить такую красоту.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

От имени и по поручению своей семьи  выскажусь. 
Обязать городские власти 
Привести в порядок зеленую зону в парке Юбилейный силами  «Зелентреста». Провести санитарную обрезку деревьев, посадить молодые на место утраченных. 
Обеспечить регулярную уборку, вывоз мусора, подготовку пляжей к летнему сезону с обследованием дна силами МЧС. 
Отремонтировать спуски (лестницы) к морю в Кирпичном пер, на Пироговской, в пер.Дунаева и далее где надо. 
Расставить скамейки вдоль трассы Здоровья. 
Расчистить  и восстановить лотки для водоотведения поверхностных вод. Пока на этот год хватит. Тюльпанчики можно уже не сажать.

Сомнительные тезисы типа:
1. Без  хозяина (частного) никак не привести в порядок , тк общее – значит ничье. «Поступитесь малым и получите больше» (механики, мечтающие застроить парк Юбилейный)
2. Во всем мире приморские склоны в городах – места самой элитной рекреационной застройки, поэтому возьмем на вооружение опыт приморских городов мира бла бла бла (Глазырин и Ко)
3. Берегозащита и водоотведение, выполненные Противооползневым управлением под руководством И.П.Зелинского (земля ему пухом) устарела, надо укреплять сваями,  зданиями, паркингами и эстакадами (Соколов)

с презрением отвергнуть как неактуальные, не отвечающие требованиям жителей нашего города

----------


## coder_ak

*Ter-Petrosyan*, не хватает пунктов:
- обеспечить постоянное патрулирование парка силами милиции, запретить гражданам разводить костры, строго наказывать за несоблюдение правил пожарной безопасности в парковой зоне.
- ограничить выгул собак специально отведёнными участками, соблюдение гигиены возложить на владельцев собак.

З.Ы. лично от меня, как велосипедиста - провести разъяснительную беседу с прогуливающимися, как по Дерибасовской гражданами, что ТЗ является не только пешеходной зоной, где можно как угодно лавировать по всей ширине дороги, идти в шеренгу на всю трассу, а есть так же велосипедная дорога.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Ter-Petrosyan*, не хватает пунктов:
> - обеспечить постоянное патрулирование парка силами милиции, запретить гражданам разводить костры, строго наказывать за несоблюдение правил пожарной безопасности в парковой зоне.
> - ограничить выгул собак специально отведёнными участками, соблюдение гигиены возложить на владельцев собак.
> 
> З.Ы. лично от меня, как велосипедиста - провести разъяснительную беседу с прогуливающимися, как по Дерибасовской гражданами, что ТЗ является не только пешеходной зоной, где можно как угодно лавировать по всей ширине дороги, идти в шеренгу на всю трассу, а есть так же велосипедная дорога.


 Про пункты даже неинтересно. Лучше сразу колючую проволоку.
А про ЗЫ. От меня, тоже, как от велосипедиста - прогуливайтесь, граждане, так, как вам хочется и удобно. Просто не забывайте, что мы тоже есть.

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, т.е. пусть власти убирают, облагораживают, а уроды при этом спокойно жгут, ломают всё? Собаки загаживают, что присесть негде. Так?

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, т.е. пусть *власти убирают, облагораживают*, а уроды при этом спокойно жгут, ломают всё? Собаки загаживают, что присесть негде. Так?


 Вы это видели? Я - нет.
Вот когда власти начнут убирать и облагораживать (не так, как они это понимают - строить высотники), тогда и поговорим. Закон - действие равно противодействию - никто не отменял. Пока человек низведен до уровня ниже плинтуса, он и вести себя будет так же, даже если к каждому приставить по автоматчику.

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, всё же рекомендую иногда читать, что пишет собеседник, а не только глядя на ник сразу же писать свой текст.

----------


## Anton

> *Jorjic*, т.е. пусть власти убирают, облагораживают, а уроды при этом спокойно жгут, ломают всё? Собаки загаживают, что присесть негде. Так?


 Вы дома у себя убираете? Облагораживаете? Ремонт делаете? Новые вещи покупаете?

В парке все это делать тоже нужно.

На приморском ремонт сделать и гирляндами деревья обвешать смелости и денег хватило, и там не видно патрулей, собаки могут гадить на газоны - вас это не смущает?

Ой, кодер, вы одни и те же вопросы задаете в разных ветках. С какой целью?

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Целых два дня, чтобы сообразить, что надо взять метлу, лопату и другие простейшие инструменты, слегка убрать и отойти в сторону. Эти европейские ....звоны все погубят, за что ни возьмутся. Уже и англичанам неймется. Да оставьте нас в покое. Потом сами же будете умиляться, как удалось сохранить такую красоту.


 Англичане помогают только в организации и в методологии игры.
А идеи по развитию будут давать местные, одесские участники. И вы тоже можете быть одним из них.

Кроме метлы и лопаты нужно придумать что-то интеренсое и оригинальное по развитию - в этом суть игры, я так понимаю.

----------


## Jorjic

> Англичане помогают только в организации и в методологии игры.
> А идеи по развитию будут давать местные, одесские участники. И вы тоже можете быть одним из них.
> 
> Кроме метлы и лопаты нужно придумать что-то интеренсое и оригинальное по развитию - в этом суть игры, я так понимаю.


 То есть англичане это делают исключительно из альтруизма... Ну, ну!..
Я считаю, что лопата и метла - вполне достаточно. Что может быть интереснее и оригинальнее незасранной природы?

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, всё же рекомендую иногда читать, что пишет собеседник, а не только глядя на ник сразу же писать свой текст.


 Спасибо за рекомендацию. Как Вы могли заметить, реагирую так не только я. 
А, во-вторых, в чем я отошел от текста Вашего поста?
Вы сказали - "пусть власти убирают и облагораживают..." Вот и я сказал - пусть, только пусть начнут они (власти). А потом будем разбираться.
ЗЫ. Про отношение к нику - Вы очень проницательны. Но это же тоже надо заработать.

----------


## loverod

Стротельство это дело такое странное, некоторые против него хотя сами печатают сообщения из многоэтажек бетонных домов.

Мы живем в городе, и непонимание того, что если бы не построили дом, в котором мы живем и куда переехали когда то мы, наши родители, прародители и т.д. - мы бы в Одессе не жили, или если бы не построили тот или иной супермаркет - нам бы негде было покупать продукты, или если бы не застроили тот или иной район - он бы оставался пустынной землей... непонимание этих вещей это либо близорукость, либо эгоизм.  :smileflag:  Те кто искренне любят уединиться с природой живут в деревне, кушают свои помидорчики и огурчики, им не приходится слышать шум большого города, звуки авто и т.д.

Людей которые хотят жить в городе становится постоянно больше, у всех растут дети, которым тоже понадобится жилье. Строительство это хорошо, любые инициативы в этом деле всегда идут только на пользу

----------


## Dema

> Стротельство это дело такое странное, некоторые против него хотя сами печатают сообщения из многоэтажек бетонных домов.
> 
> Мы живем в городе, и непонимание того, что если бы не построили дом, в котором мы живем и куда переехали когда то мы, наши родители, прародители и т.д. - мы бы в Одессе не жили, или если бы не построили тот или иной супермаркет - нам бы негде было покупать продукты, или если бы не застроили тот или иной район - *он бы оставался пустынной землей*... непонимание этих вещей это либо близорукость, либо эгоизм.  Те кто искренне любят уединиться с природой живут в деревне, кушают свои помидорчики и огурчики, им не приходится слышать шум большого города, звуки авто и т.д.
> 
> Людей которые хотят жить в городе становится постоянно больше, у всех растут дети, которым тоже понадобится жилье. Строительство это хорошо, любые инициативы в этом деле всегда идут только на пользу


 Склоны это парк (который пытаются уничтожить вместо благоустройства), а не пустыня. А вот город без парков ,таки, пустыня (бетонно-асфальтовая).

----------


## Anton

> Стротельство это дело такое странное, некоторые против него хотя сами печатают сообщения из многоэтажек бетонных домов.
> 
> Мы живем в городе, и непонимание того, что если бы не построили дом, в котором мы живем и куда переехали когда то мы, наши родители, прародители и т.д. - мы бы в Одессе не жили, или если бы не построили тот или иной супермаркет - нам бы негде было покупать продукты, или если бы не застроили тот или иной район - он бы оставался пустынной землей... непонимание этих вещей это либо близорукость, либо эгоизм.  Те кто искренне любят уединиться с природой живут в деревне, кушают свои помидорчики и огурчики, им не приходится слышать шум большого города, звуки авто и т.д.
> 
> Людей которые хотят жить в городе становится постоянно больше, у всех растут дети, которым тоже понадобится жилье. Строительство это хорошо, любые инициативы в этом деле всегда идут только на пользу


 Не подменяйте понятия. "Пустынную землю" и прочие "степи вокруг города" пусть застраивают. *При этом при планировании новых кварталов нужно учитывать создание парков и скверов в этих кварталах!*
А уже готовые, действующие парки и скверы, тем более Парк Юбилейный, который еще и берего-укреплением является, трогать пусть не смеют!

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, кто и как еще реагирует меня мало волнует.

А вот додумывать за меня не надо. Я чётко написал - должны то и это. Размышлять тут нечего, если вы не согласны с моими словами, так и пишите - мне нравится отсутствие милиции, грязь и собачье дерьмо.

----------


## loverod

> Склоны это парк (который пытаются уничтожить вместо благоустройства), а не пустыня. А вот город без парков ,таки, пустыня (бетонно-асфальтовая).


 Никто их уничтожить не пытается, вы дизинформированы. Одесса - жемчужина у моря, и до сих пор нет того, чего у всех приморских городов - набережной. Застройка подразумевает из себя что наконец то в Одессе появится достойная набережная. 

Еще 1997 году Стамбул (тогда мэром города если не ошибаюсь был нынешний премьер Турции Эрдоган) стал побратимом Одессы. 
 Интенсивно развивалось взаимодействие городов. Стамбул предложил полностью за свои деньги построить набережную в Одессе - с озеленением, с красивой уличной "мебелью", с эргономичным дизайном, которое стало бы шикарным местом отдыха для всех одесситов. При Боделане все затухло.

Так что строительство набережной планировалось давно и поддерживалось всеми, и то что оно не заброшено и дай бог продолжится - это хорошо, давно пора уже.

----------


## Ginger

> Никто их уничтожить не пытается, вы дизинформированы.


 А вы значит информированны, да?
Тогда ответьте мне, любезнейший, как я могу пройти с аркадии в сторону 8й станции?
Чтобы это сделать, я должна научиться летать - пару высоток и аркадийские какие-то поселения.
Плиты завалены строительным мусором, который, надо полагать, в последствии превратиться в частный пляж.






> Одесса - жемчужина у моря, и до сих пор нет того, чего у всех приморских городов - набережной.


 Вы имеете что-то конкретное в виду?
Как нет? Вон Аркадия! Вперёд и с песней.

Только почему там летом одесситов, именно горожан, а не пьяной деградирующей молодёжи и приезжих, не найти, а?

----------


## Dema

> Никто их уничтожить не пытается, вы дизинформированы. Одесса - жемчужина у моря, и до сих пор нет того, чего у всех приморских городов - набережной. Застройка подразумевает из себя что наконец то в Одессе появится достойная набережная. 
> 
> Еще 1997 году Стамбул (тогда мэром города если не ошибаюсь был нынешний премьер Турции Эрдоган) стал побратимом Одессы. 
>  Интенсивно развивалось взаимодействие городов. Стамбул предложил полностью за свои деньги построить набережную в Одессе - с озеленением, с красивой уличной "мебелью", с эргономичным дизайном, которое стало бы шикарным местом отдыха для всех одесситов. При Боделане все затухло.
> 
> Так что строительство набережной планировалось давно и поддерживалось всеми, и то что оно не заброшено и дай бог продолжится - это хорошо, давно пора уже.


 Набережная не равно застройке жилыми многоэтажками. Она вполне может быть в сочетании с прибрежным парком. А строить (так как там это делают) на склонах преступление.

----------


## coder_ak

*Ginger*, начнём с того, что стройка на 8-й Фонтана началась задолго до Гурвицев и Боделанов. Если не ошибаюсь, еще при союзе начали строить.
Собственно проблема там только в том, что стройка идёт, достроят, уберут забор и можно будет ходить. Через киваловские домики проход свободный.

----------


## loverod

> А вы значит информированны, да?
> Тогда ответьте мне, любезнейший, как я могу пройти с аркадии в сторону 8й станции?
> Чтобы это сделать, я должна научиться летать - пару высоток и аркадийские какие-то поселения.
> Плиты завалены строительным мусором, который, надо полагать, в последствии превратиться в частный пляж.
> Вы имеете что-то конкретное в виду?
> Как нет? Вон Аркадия! Вперёд и с песней.
> Только почему там летом одесситов, именно горожан, а не пьяной деградирующей молодёжи и приезжих, не найти, а?


  :smileflag:  Гингер, можно в плавь например  А через пару лет и летать научимся

И вообще какая-то вы озлобленная, учитывая что вы в людях видите "пьяную деградирующую молодежь". Надо быть добрее.  :smileflag:  А толпы приезжих это хорошо, ко мне тоже летом приезжают родственники (за лето не меньше 8 человек, всех я люблю). А то что ночью кто-то выпить любит, ничего плохого не вижу, хотя сам бросил.  вот вам цветочек чтобы вы подобрели

----------


## Anton

> Никто их уничтожить не пытается, вы дизинформированы. Одесса - жемчужина у моря, и до сих пор нет того, чего у всех приморских городов - набережной. Застройка подразумевает из себя что наконец то в Одессе появится достойная набережная. 
> 
> Еще 1997 году Стамбул (тогда мэром города если не ошибаюсь был нынешний премьер Турции Эрдоган) стал побратимом Одессы. 
>  Интенсивно развивалось взаимодействие городов. Стамбул предложил полностью за свои деньги построить набережную в Одессе - с озеленением, с красивой уличной "мебелью", с эргономичным дизайном, которое стало бы шикарным местом отдыха для всех одесситов. При Боделане все затухло.
> 
> Так что строительство набережной планировалось давно и поддерживалось всеми, и то что оно не заброшено и дай бог продолжится - это хорошо, давно пора уже.


 Вы как-то в показаниях путаетесь. Сначала пропагандируете стройку в парке, теперь набережную.

Кем это "всеми" поддерживалось строительство набережной и где её собирались строить? Огласите весь список, пожалуйста.

А в Стамбуле набережная - шикарная, да. Деревьев нету - только бетон, дома и дорога.

----------


## Anton

> *Ginger*, начнём с того, что стройка на 8-й Фонтана началась задолго до Гурвицев и Боделанов. Если не ошибаюсь, еще при союзе начали строить.
> Собственно проблема там только в том, что стройка идёт, достроят, уберут забор и можно будет ходить. Через киваловские домики проход свободный.


 А, ну да, старая песня "советская власть виновата", а действующая не в состоянии исправить.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> *Ginger*, начнём с того, что стройка на 8-й Фонтана началась задолго до Гурвицев и Боделанов. Если не ошибаюсь, еще при союзе начали строить.
> Собственно проблема там только в том, что стройка идёт, достроят, уберут забор и можно будет ходить. Через киваловские домики проход свободный.


 а вы верите в то, что достроят? если сами говорите что стройка еще при союзе началась. Т.е. она при союзе началась, строилась, строилась, а сейчас возьмет и достроится?  
Киваловские домики - это где, те которые на 8й фонтана? Не так давно как в сентябре там стоял охранник и нас с парнем не пустили просто пройти по уже "бывшему" кусочку Трассы Здоровья. Или там фейс-контроль?

----------


## coder_ak

*irinaz*, союз развалился и остов долго стоял пока его не купили. Сейчас строительство идёт, по крайней мере до кризиса шло. 
Но какой вы выход видите? Снести уже построенное? Убрать забор, пусть люди ходят через стройку?
Где там охранник? На велосипеде спокойно доезжал до забора этой самой стройки.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> *irinaz*
> Но какой вы выход видите? Снести уже построенное? Убрать забор, пусть люди ходят через стройку?


 я выход вижу только в том, чтобы не допустить никаких новых строек в береговой зоне. Тем более многоэтажек. 
А охранник там был возле въезда в зону коттеджей. Еще раз повторяю - может быть на вид мы ему не понравились :smileflag:  хотя вид у нас был вполне нормальный, шли с пляжа в купальниках и шортах вечером. Нас очень вежливо попросили обойти и поднятся с другой стороны. (Мы хотели пройти до конца и там поднятся к белому парусу)

----------


## coder_ak

Я не спрашиваю, что надо делать в будущем, что делать с настоящим? 
Снести построенное здание? Да/нет?

Может вечером охрана и следит, что б посторонние не шастали. Днём спокойно проехал до зааора стройки и вернулся назад.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Я не спрашиваю, что надо делать в будущем, что делать с настоящим? 
> Снести построенное здание? Да/нет?
> 
> Может вечером охрана и следит, что б посторонние не шастали. Днём спокойно проехал до забора стройки и вернулся назад.


 не нравится мне выражение мысли - "чтоб посторонние не шастали". 

т.е. это все-таки частная территория, а не парк?

----------


## coder_ak

Парк? Там? Где?
Я вполне понимаю людей, которые в центре города закрывают ворота, что бы посторонние не шастали.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, кто и как еще реагирует меня мало волнует.


 Значит, волнует, раз говорите об этом.



> А вот додумывать за меня не надо. Я чётко написал - должны то и это. Размышлять тут нечего, если вы не согласны с моими словами, так и пишите - мне нравится отсутствие милиции, грязь и собачье дерьмо.


 Написали все-таки нечетко, перечитайте сами. Из Ваших слов следует, что хорошая власть убирает и благоустраивает, чего на самом деле нет.
Отсутствие милиции (особенно нашей) мне таки нравится. А когда додумывают, тем более так неуклюже (скажем для приличия так), за меня, мне не нравится так же, как и Вам.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> *Ter-Petrosyan*, не хватает пунктов:
> - обеспечить постоянное патрулирование парка силами милиции, запретить гражданам разводить костры, строго наказывать за несоблюдение правил пожарной безопасности в парковой зоне.
> - ограничить выгул собак специально отведёнными участками, соблюдение гигиены возложить на владельцев собак.


 Милиции там нужно ровно столько же, сколько и на других улицах города. Против конной милиции, а также на мотоциклах я возражаю. 
Для костров, если они так необходимы кому-то - оборудовать специальные участки с заготовленными для продажи дровами и средствами пожаротушения. За этот вид отдыха можно брать деньги и приставить к таким экстремалам пожарника.
Ограничить собак с одной  стороны надо, но с другой стороны и предоставить им надо, а то знаете, как будет  :smileflag: 




> З.Ы. лично от меня, как велосипедиста - провести разъяснительную беседу с прогуливающимися, как по Дерибасовской гражданами, что ТЗ является не только пешеходной зоной, где можно как угодно лавировать по всей ширине дороги, идти в шеренгу на всю трассу, а есть так же велосипедная дорога.


 Я не хочу, чтобы со мной беседовали власти по поводу вас на велосипеде, а также и по другим поводам. Я вас и так всегда пропущу. Но ТЗ по-любому пешеходная зона, так что вы уж как-нибудь лавируйте, не так-то нас и много там, прогуливающихся рядами  :smileflag: 
Но, учитывая ваш тут авторитет, можно было бы замолвить словечко и выкрасить на ТЗ специальной флуоресцентной краской велосипедную дорожку, как в нормальных странах. И никто никому не будет мешать. Так подходит?
И еще забыли про фонари. Где-то в обязательствах михаников я читала про фонари  в приморских переулках, которые они установят. Хочу сказать, что фонари то уже есть. Только лампочки надо бы вкрутить. Думаю, мэрии это тоже под силу.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Парк? Там? Где?
> Я вполне понимаю людей, которые в центре города закрывают ворота, что бы посторонние не шастали.


 а кто в центре города посторонний?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Англичане помогают только в организации и в методологии игры.
> А идеи по развитию будут давать местные, одесские участники. И вы тоже можете быть одним из них.
> 
> Кроме метлы и лопаты нужно придумать что-то интеренсое и оригинальное по развитию - в этом суть игры, я так понимаю.


 Дайте адресочек, посмотреть правила этой вашей игры. Кто платит? Где опубликованы итоги предыдущих игр?

----------


## Пушкин

> *Ginger*, начнём с того, что стройка на 8-й Фонтана началась задолго до Гурвицев и Боделанов. Если не ошибаюсь, еще при союзе начали строить.
> .


 Таки да ошибаетесь

----------


## Destin

> ...Стамбул предложил полностью за свои деньги построить набережную в Одессе - с озеленением, с красивой уличной "мебелью", с эргономичным дизайном, которое стало бы шикарным местом отдыха для всех одесситов...


 Стамбул предложил полностью за свои деньги построить набережную в Одессе?????
А в прессе писали, что турки построят три детские, три спортивные площадки и высадят 5 тысяч тюльпанов. И то только, после переименования одесской «Трассы здоровья» в Стамбульскую набережную.

http://odessa.mycityua.com/city/2008/09/19/130952.html

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Дайте адресочек, посмотреть правила этой вашей игры. Кто платит? Где опубликованы итоги предыдущих игр?


 http://www.britishcouncil.org/futurecitygame

----------


## loverod

> Стамбул предложил полностью за свои деньги построить набережную в Одессе?????
> А в прессе писали, что турки построят три детские, три спортивные площадки и высадят 5 тысяч тюльпанов. И то только, после переименования одесской «Трассы здоровья» в Стамбульскую набережную.
> 
> http://odessa.mycityua.com/city/2008/09/19/130952.html


 Ну пресса не всегда точно отражает действительность. Но факт остается фактом - достойная набережная Одессе нужна.

----------


## coder_ak

> Милиции там нужно ровно столько же, сколько и на других улицах города. Против конной милиции, а также на мотоциклах я возражаю. 
> Для костров, если они так необходимы кому-то - оборудовать специальные участки с заготовленными для продажи дровами и средствами пожаротушения. За этот вид отдыха можно брать деньги и приставить к таким экстремалам пожарника.
> Ограничить собак с одной  стороны надо, но с другой стороны и предоставить им надо, а то знаете, как будет


 Я считаю, что её и на других улицах города мало, а тут всё таки достаточно пустынное место, особенно по вечерам. Да и случаи бывают, когда гопота всякая пристаёт к народу, особенно после принятия на душу.
За специальные участки, да еще и за деньги - обеими руками за!
Для собак, конечно же выделить загоны. Собака без поводка вне загона - штраф. Бездомных собак выловить и пересажать.




> Я не хочу, чтобы со мной беседовали власти по поводу вас на велосипеде, а также и по другим поводам. Я вас и так всегда пропущу. Но ТЗ по-любому пешеходная зона, так что вы уж как-нибудь лавируйте, не так-то нас и много там, прогуливающихся рядами 
> Но, учитывая ваш тут авторитет, можно было бы замолвить словечко и выкрасить на ТЗ специальной флуоресцентной краской велосипедную дорожку, как в нормальных странах. И никто никому не будет мешать. Так подходит?
> И еще забыли про фонари. Где-то в обязательствах михаников я читала про фонари  в приморских переулках, которые они установят. Хочу сказать, что фонари то уже есть. Только лампочки надо бы вкрутить. Думаю, мэрии это тоже под силу.


 Я ж не сочиняю про пешеходов. Сколько раз приходилось экстренно тормозить, потому, как впереди кто то вдруг решил поменять направление.
Идея с дорожкой хороша, но, боюсь, бессмысленна. Плевать наши граждане хотели на какую то там разметку. Только забор не ниже метра может спасать.
Надо отдать должное, что в последние годы свет на ТЗ есть. Много раз зимой приезжал на 13-16 Фонтана, был свет, на ТЗ тоже видел.

----------


## Буджак

> Но факт остается фактом - достойная набережная Одессе нужна.


 На Лазурном берегу бывать доводилось?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Ну пресса не всегда точно отражает действительность. Но факт остается фактом - достойная набережная Одессе нужна.


 этот факт очень субъективный. Кому нужна набережная? Вам? А мне она не нужна. Во всяком случае не на месте парка "Юбилейный". Мне вполне хватает Приморского бульвара в качестве набережной.

----------


## coder_ak

> Приморского бульвара в качестве набережной.


 с таким же успехом можно сказать, что и Днепродорога набережная.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> с таким же успехом можно сказать, что и Днепродорога набережная.


 Днепродорога не находится в центре города. И она не является "приморской" улицей.

----------


## Anton

> Ну пресса не всегда точно отражает действительность. Но факт остается фактом - достойная набережная Одессе нужна.


 Что это за "факт" такой? Вы сами его придумали, или с Кодером посовещались?

----------


## Anton

> с таким же успехом можно сказать, что и Днепродорога набережная.


 Вон, пусть из Николаевской дороги делают набережную, в самом деле.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Набережная вместо порта, вместо Трассы Здоровья... Зачем? Для кого? И какой ценой? Эти идиотские фантазии могут возникнуть только в головах приезжих или временщиков при власти. А вот наведение  порядка в парке Шевченко, на набережной от Ланжерона до Отрады, на Трассе Здоровья - вот вам  вполне посильная задача для нынешней власти, стесненной в средствах. Тут и иностранные советчики не нужны. Просто нужно делать свое дело, глядишь, люди оценят усилия и поддержат начинания. Сейчас как раз самое время

----------


## Jorjic

> Я считаю, что её и на других улицах города мало, а тут всё таки достаточно пустынное место, особенно по вечерам. Да и случаи бывают, когда гопота всякая пристаёт к народу, особенно после принятия на душу.
> За специальные участки, да еще и за деньги - обеими руками за!
> Для собак, конечно же выделить загоны. Собака без поводка вне загона - штраф. Бездомных собак выловить и пересажать.
> Я ж не сочиняю про пешеходов. Сколько раз приходилось экстренно тормозить, потому, как впереди кто то вдруг решил поменять направление.
> Идея с дорожкой хороша, но, боюсь, бессмысленна. Плевать наши граждане хотели на какую то там разметку. Только забор не ниже метра может спасать.


 Гопота бесчинствует, милиции катастрофически не хватает, собаки гадят, хозяева собак все норовят их выпускать без поводка, граждане на все плевать хотели и к тому же бросаются под колеса добропорядочных и чинно ездящих велосипедистов... Как Вы существуете среди такого народа?

----------


## Буджак

> Бездомных собак выловить и пересажать.


 Собак? Без суда и следствия? Без адвоката? А где же демократия?

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, езжу на машине и вообще у меня крайне устойчивая психика и здоровый пофигизм.

----------


## Destin

Нет, Кодер, пофигисты здесь не сидят и так настойчиво все бредовые идеи гор(е)властей не отстаивают :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, активисты по митингам шастают, а вот пофигисты, как раз клавиатуры мучают )

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic*, езжу на машине и вообще у меня крайне устойчивая психика и здоровый пофигизм.


 А чего же тогда за велосипедистов переживаете? Да и собаки в машине не так уж страшны. 
Насчет здорового пофигизма, учитывая Вашу бурную реакцию, есть некоторые сомнения.

----------


## Jorjic

> *Destin*, активисты по митингам шастают, а вот пофигисты, как раз клавиатуры мучают )


 Кстати, о пофигистах (здоровых). Очень вовремя. Клавиатуру жалко.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Что это за "факт" такой? Вы сами его придумали, или с Кодером посовещались?


 А еще набережная очень нужна в Киеве. А то весь правый берег - сплошные дикие заросли, где гуляют козы и криминал процветает. Уродуют лицо города перед Евро-2012!

----------


## Скрытик

> А еще набережная очень нужна в Киеве. А то весь правый берег - сплошные дикие заросли, где гуляют козы и криминал процветает. Уродуют лицо города перед Евро-2012!


 Подскажи Механикам  :smileflag:

----------


## Stasiko

Вставлю свои пару копеек, если позволите  :smileflag: .

Погулял намедни от парка Шевченко до Аркадии. Зрелище мрачное и унылое, кучи мусора,  грязь, какие-то брошенные здания, ямы от костров повсюду...  Склоны просто загаживаются и всё, грустно на это всё смотреть.

К сожалению, в нашей стране, для порядка - нужен хозяин, что-то делать со склонами надо. Оптимально конечно - красивая набережная с трассой здоровья, спортивными площадками, скамейками, дорожками, смотровыми площадками, удобными спусками на пляж, вечерним освещением, ресторанами, возможно даже гостинницами несколькими...

Это моё имхо, но что-то делать нужно, кроме надписей на дороге о всяких политических партиях, ничего не меняется, только приходит в упадок.

----------


## Jorjic

> Оптимально конечно - красивая набережная с трассой здоровья, спортивными площадками, скамейками, дорожками, смотровыми площадками, удобными спусками на пляж, вечерним освещением, ресторанами, возможно даже гостинницами несколькими...


 Интересно, как монтируется трасса здоровья с гостиницами и ресторанами? В Аркадии попробовали. Так что ли? Что-то я там трассы здоровья и даже места для нее не обнаружил. 
А что же вы все на грязь и загаженность киваете. Выйдите и уберите. И вся любовь.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Вставлю свои пару копеек, если позволите .
> 
> Погулял намедни от парка Шевченко до Аркадии. Зрелище мрачное и унылое, кучи мусора,  грязь, какие-то брошенные здания, ямы от костров повсюду...  Склоны просто загаживаются и всё, грустно на это всё смотреть.
> 
> К сожалению, в нашей стране, для порядка - нужен хозяин, что-то делать со склонами надо. Оптимально конечно - красивая набережная с трассой здоровья, спортивными площадками, скамейками, дорожками, смотровыми площадками, удобными спусками на пляж, вечерним освещением, ресторанами, возможно даже гостинницами несколькими...
> 
> Это моё имхо, но что-то делать нужно, кроме надписей на дороге о всяких политических партиях, ничего не меняется, только приходит в упадок.


 =================
Так все разумные люди хотят чистого ,красивого ухоженного парка...все ,кроме мэра и его подзащитных,которые вместо отличной во всех отношениях зеленой зоны видят в нем исключительно средство обогащения.
Уровень понимания этого объекта, у мэра лежит за пределами его мозга.
А среднеобразованный прораб в принципе не в состоянии понять и оценить выигрышность сохранения этого парка как парка. Его даже ругать как-то неудобно :smileflag:  
Пример шведов  и норвегов по сохранению подобных зеленых зон  горсоветчикам просто  не нужен....

----------


## Anton

> ...
> 
> К сожалению, в нашей стране, для порядка - нужен хозяин, что-то делать со склонами надо. Оптимально конечно - красивая набережная с трассой здоровья, спортивными площадками, скамейками, дорожками, смотровыми площадками, удобными спусками на пляж, вечерним освещением, ресторанами, возможно даже гостинницами несколькими...
> 
> Это моё имхо, но что-то делать нужно, кроме надписей на дороге о всяких политических партиях, ничего не меняется, только приходит в упадок.


 Эх, как вы лихо перемешали "Трассу Здоровья, спортплощадки, скамейки, дорожки и удобные спуски к морю" с "набережной, гостиницами и ресторанами", а так же "необходимостью" последних.  :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

> =================
> Так все разумные люди хотят чистого ,красивого ухоженного парка...все ,кроме мэра и его подзащитных,которые вместо отличной во всех отношениях зеленой зоны видят в нем исключительно средство обогащения.
> Уровень понимания этого объекта, у мэра лежит за пределами его мозга.
> А среднеобразованный прораб в принципе не в состоянии понять и оценить выигрышность сохранения этого парка как парка. Его даже ругать как-то неудобно 
> Пример шведов  и норвегов по сохранению подобных зеленых зон  горсоветчикам просто  не нужен....


 Ну, я бы не стал занижать уровень понимания и образования мэра. Уверен, что все он понимает и отдает себе в этом отчет. Вот только жить в Одессе после завершения своей каденции,  он точно не собирается...

----------


## Олег.Л

> Ну, я бы не стал занижать уровень понимания и образования мэра. Уверен, что все он понимает и отдает себе в этом отчет. Вот только жить в Одессе после завершения своей каденции,  он точно не собирается...


 ===========
Можно иметь три высших образования и при этом быть напыщенным чертякой-таких примеров множество. А  "уровень понимания и образования " вполне может не пересекаться с присутствием внутренней экологии ,которая и делит людей в этой ветке на два лагеря,слава Богу очень не одинаковых по количеству.
  При этом я отдаю себе отчет в том,что ГГЭ--- человек подневольный,связанный обязательствами и должный возвращать долги за решение Приморского суда...

----------


## aliaodessa

На секунду представим,что вы Антон - мэр...Что в данном государстве,при нынешнем влиянии верхушки власти из Киева,смогли бы сделать реально..Только без "фантазий" типа запретил и снес,и как долго вы пробыли бы мэром..

----------


## Hermione Granger

> На секунду представим,что вы Антон - мэр...Что в данном государстве,при нынешнем влиянии верхушки власти из Киева,смогли бы сделать реально..Только без "фантазий" типа запретил и снес,и как долго вы пробыли бы мэром..


 ой, ну только не нужно говорить что "во всем виновата верхушка из Киева, а мы такие белые и пушистые". Кстати, народ, мы тут вообще не мэра обсуждаем.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Кстати, народ, мы тут вообще не мэра обсуждаем.


 ===========
Так ведь с какого переулка к склонам не подходи-обязательно наткнешься на сабжа. Без ГГЭ может и ветки этой не было бы ....Волюнтаризм (с) :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Destin*, активисты по митингам шастают, а вот пофигисты, как раз клавиатуры мучают )


 Обе эти разновидности одесситов против застройки склонов, что тут ни говори. 
К тому же иногда и те и другие бывают представлены в одном лице.

----------


## coder_ak

> А чего же тогда за велосипедистов переживаете? Да и собаки в машине не так уж страшны. 
> Насчет здорового пофигизма, учитывая Вашу бурную реакцию, есть некоторые сомнения.


 Так не пускают же на машине по ТЗ, приходится на вел пересаживаться. А собак я вообще патологически боюсь. 
Насчёт остального, у меня справка есть, годен, здоров, не привлекался.

----------


## Jorjic

> Насчёт остального, у меня справка есть, годен, здоров, не привлекался.


 Подумаешь, справка. Бумажек можно наделать сколько угодно, не проблема.

----------


## Лейпциг

Вчера гуляли по ТЗ - столько народу там я еще не видела!
Кстати, на склонах сейчас мусора совсем немного, даже приятно удивилась.
В хорошую погоду с удовольствием поучаствую в субботнике и могу притащить десятка два мешков для мусора.
Собачки бездомные на склонах есть, но понятно, что живут они не за счет охоты на дичь или пикников (зима все-таки была), а подкармливаются из яхт-клуба и ресторанчиков.
А если бы рядом с асфальированной дорогой шла еще и грунтовая, уплотненная мелкой щебенкой, как в Парке Победы (бывш.Ленина) - вообще мечта!

----------


## Скрытик

> Кстати, на склонах сейчас мусора совсем немного, даже приятно удивилась.


 А я вчера гулял по Приморскому и удивлялся как у нас любую красоту можно изгадить - мусора полно, семечек налузгано, банки из под пива валяются - дикое быдло, никому ни до чего нет дела  Так что количества мусора не зависит от того какой плиткой или газонами будут укрыты склоны...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Ужас. Немедленно застроить Приморский бульвар - грязный пустырь, уродующий лицо города!

----------


## Скрытик

> Ужас. Немедленно застроить Приморский бульвар - грязный пустырь, уродующий лицо города!


 Сплюнь, уже застраивают - посмотри мои фотки в теме про Генплан

----------


## Psmith

"...дикое быдло, никому ни до чего нет дела...". Это и есть наша реальность. Увы. А насчет набережной - а почему, собственно, нельзя и парк сохранить, и набережную сделать? ИМХО, вполне. Идея набережной особенного внутреннего протеста не вызывает (если, конечно, отвлечься от того, КТО это будет делать). Просто быдло не только внизу. Быдло и наверху. Отсюда и опасения. Варвары разрушили Рим, знаете ли.

----------


## Лейпциг

Ну, если на всем протяжении ТЗ будут пальмы, рестораны, лотки с напитками и сигаретами, тиры, аттракционы, то где же отдохнуть от шума городского? "Хочу не музыки, а тишины" (с, песня). В стремлении любой кусочек свободного места превратить в "развлекательный центр" люди забывают, что в цивилизованных странах население стареет... Должны быть места не только для "гОцанок" молодежи, но и для спокойных прогулок тех, кто постарше. А нас (тех, кто постарше) очень даже немало. Да, пешая прогулка множества людей по ТЗ не приносит выгоды ни в городской бюджет, ни отдельным лицам.

----------


## Kozachello

> "...*дикое быдло, никому ни до чего нет дела..."*. Это и есть наша реальность. Увы. А насчет набережной - а почему, собственно, нельзя и парк сохранить, и набережную сделать? ИМХО, вполне. Идея набережной особенного внутреннего протеста не вызывает (если, конечно, отвлечься от того, КТО это будет делать). *Просто быдло не только внизу. Быдло и наверху. Отсюда и опасения.* Варвары разрушили Рим, знаете ли.


 Всё можно, только содрать с народа в этот раз хотят побольше!




> Ну, если на всем протяжении ТЗ будут пальмы, рестораны, лотки с напитками и сигаретами, тиры, аттракционы, то где же отдохнуть от шума городского? "Хочу не музыки, а тишины" (с, песня). В стремлении любой кусочек свободного места превратить в "развлекательный центр" люди забывают, что в цивилизованных странах население стареет... Должны быть места ... и для спокойных прогулок тех, кто постарше. А нас (тех, кто постарше) очень даже немало. Да, пешая прогулка множества людей по ТЗ *не приносит выгоды ни в городской бюджет, ни отдельным лицам.*


 Вот Вы так договоритесь, что Гурвиц вход на ТЗ платным сделает (не дай Бог!)

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вот Вы так договоритесь, что Гурвиц вход на ТЗ платным сделает (не дай Бог!)


 Если это будет его частная собственность, а если не его, то брать будут другие, а ему нести процент за то, что позволил надругаться над всеми нами

----------


## lo_la

> Ну, если на всем протяжении ТЗ будут пальмы, рестораны, лотки с напитками и сигаретами, тиры, аттракционы, то где же отдохнуть от шума городского? "Хочу не музыки, а тишины" (с, песня). В стремлении любой кусочек свободного места превратить в "развлекательный центр" люди забывают, что в цивилизованных странах население стареет... Должны быть места не только для "гОцанок" молодежи, но и для спокойных прогулок тех, кто постарше. А нас (тех, кто постарше) очень даже немало. Да, пешая прогулка множества людей по ТЗ не приносит выгоды ни в городской бюджет, ни отдельным лицам.


 Вы знаете, в англии все парки отгорожены на ночь, оборудованы, ухожены и бабушки совершенно спокойно гуляют по этим паркам днем с внуками и не боятся, что внучек шприц или кондом использованный в песочнице найдет. 
Поэтому все подобные возмущения мне вобще непонятны, как человеку, который за обустройство города. Вон горсад сделали, отгородили, и никто ни с кого ни денег не берет, ни плохо никому не сделали

----------


## Прoхожий

> Вон горсад сделали, отгородили, и никто ни с кого ни денег не берет


 И сделал это добрый дядя задаром.
Если в Одессе вам что-то хорошее сделали даром, значит заплатите вы за это даже не вдвое больше чем если бы купили это за свои деньги

----------


## lo_la

> И сделал это добрый дядя задаром.
> Если в Одессе вам что-то хорошее сделали даром, значит заплатите вы за это даже не вдвое больше чем если бы купили это за свои деньги


 вы лично за это заплатили, ваш работодатель с вас снял налог на горсад?в чем ваша проблема?

----------


## Верю в Одессу

Я что то не понимаю, действительно, в чем проблема? Мне абсолютно все равно откуда и куда деньги пошли, главное что сделали Горсад и Приморский бульвар. Абсолютно поддерживаю  lo_la

----------


## Лейпциг

Сумму в две гривни отдать за вход на ТЗ мне не жалко. Только пусть не застраивают забегаловками и т.п.

----------


## Kozachello

> Сумму в две гривни отдать за вход на ТЗ мне не жалко. Только пусть не застраивают забегаловками и т.п.


 Не-е! За застройку "забегаловками" они с Вас возьмут не меньше 10 грн!

Впрочем, не забуду и времён, когда на ТЗ, кроме Глечика, не было ни одной реально точки, более того - пирожки с ливером (по 5 копеек) на "Дельфин" завозили раз в сутки и очередь к тому ларьку была с километр!

----------


## Буджак

Там не ларек, там кафе "Шаланда" на Дельфине, кажется, 1979 год.

----------


## Kozachello

> Там не ларек, там кафе "Шаланда" на Дельфине, кажется, 1979 год.


  Так ларёк, как раз был от "Шаланды", но пирожки, почему-то, завозили - это было видно с пляжа!

То ли сейчас благодать: и тебе "табу", и "бунду", и Утёсов", и ещё какая-то хрень!..

----------


## seredag

> Я что то не понимаю, действительно, в чем проблема? Мне абсолютно все равно откуда и куда деньги пошли, главное что сделали Горсад и Приморский бульвар. Абсолютно поддерживаю  lo_la


 Понятно, если вы говорите, что  Вам все-равно откуда деньги пришли, но почему должно быть все-равно *куда* они пошли??? если я не  ошибаюсь на сайте думская.нет. вы сказали, что вы не работаете в горисполкоме, а работаете учительницей в школе?  Что за пофигизм? Непедагогично  :smileflag: 
Кроме того, всегда большая часть денежек приворовывается. Поэтому неплохо бы знать, если из городского бюджета что-то делается - то куда и почем заплачено. Особенно интересно, когда тратятся они без ума - типа беседка в Горсаду.
А склоны Одессы, Трасса Здоровья должна оставаться местом прогулки и отдыха всех одесситов.

----------


## lo_la

> вья должна оставаться местом прогулки и отдыха всех одесситов.


 вас бы с этими рассуждениями да в монако, интересно кто бы там что про застройку склонов говорил)

----------


## seredag

> вас бы с этими рассуждениями да в монако, интересно кто бы там что про застройку склонов говорил)


 Всю эту болтовню про Монако приберегите для кого-нибудь другого... Да и Гурвиц здесь не Король. Есть нормы и законы Украины, которые регулируют градостроительство. И зеленой зоны нам и так катострофически не хватает, летом в городе дышать нечем. Наверное не зря при планировании нашего города умные люди создавали эту защитную полосу спасительной зелени. Разрушить просто. а созидать кто будет - Вы ж небось все время в Монако проводите, а мы здесь местечковые... Нам денежков до Монако не хватает... Приходится по трассе здоровья гулять и по паркам города

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> вас бы с этими рассуждениями да в монако, интересно кто бы там что про застройку склонов говорил)


 А вы были? ну тогда расскажите нам за те скалы, на которых то Монако стоит

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Я что то не понимаю, действительно, в чем проблема? Мне абсолютно все равно откуда и куда деньги пошли, главное что сделали Горсад и Приморский бульвар. Абсолютно поддерживаю  lo_la


 У меня одна проблема: я верю только в Бога. А в том, что касается денег, веры нет никогда и никому.

----------


## Прoхожий

> вы лично за это заплатили, ваш работодатель с вас снял налог на горсад?в чем ваша проблема?


 Да, это всё делалось на деньги, которые у меня отняли под видом налогов. А потому мне неприятно. Я не считаю, что я что-то кому-то должен. Что мне надо - сам куплю.

----------


## Орди Тадер

> вы лично за это заплатили, ваш работодатель с вас снял налог на горсад?в чем ваша проблема?


 Нет, просто часть налогов, которые все присутствующие платят, пошла не на общественно важные дела - лекарства в больницы, системы интеллектуального управления движением на дорогах (чтобы было меньше пробок), уборочные машины (чтобы город был чистым), а ушли на откаты по фиктивным контрактам тем людям, которые "безвозмездно" отремонтировали горсад. 

Ну в самом деле - бесплатный сыр же только в мышеловке!

----------


## Kozachello

> ... всё делалось *на деньги, которые у меня отняли под видом налогов. А потому мне неприятно.* Я не считаю, что я что-то кому-то должен....


  Да никто на самом деле никому не должен, *просто к власти* в этом городе и стране *рвутся с одной целью: узаконенно ограбить всех остальных и не отсиживать за жто 25 лет в колонии строгого режима*...

----------


## Boon

> если я не  ошибаюсь на сайте думская.нет. вы сказали, что вы не работаете в горисполкоме, а работаете учительницей в школе?  
> А склоны Одессы, Трасса Здоровья должна оставаться местом прогулки и отдыха всех одесситов.


  Ошиблись. Учителем на сайте Думская.нет назвался я. Им и являюсь. Верю в Одессу говорила, если теперь я не ошибаюсь, что занимается собственным бизнесом.

 А насчет склонов - не ошиблись. Должны. Только для того, чтобы они стали местом комфортного отдыха, уверен, что-то - да нужно делать. Ясно, что не дома с паркингами строить. Но против набережной на части трассы Здоровья лично я ничего не имею. Меня лично категорически не радует то, каким является псевдонабережная в районе Ланжерона - кафешки-тошниловки, шаурма и асфальт-ровесник революции. 
 И. вот честное слово, мне как-то фиолетово - будет эта набережная Стамбульской или набережной им. Праведников Одесского Форума. Все равно она всегда будет Трассой Здоровья. Так же, как МБК "Одесса" навсегда будет "Бипой", например.

----------


## Anton

> Вы знаете, в англии все парки отгорожены на ночь, оборудованы, ухожены и бабушки совершенно спокойно гуляют по этим паркам днем с внуками и не боятся, что внучек шприц или кондом использованный в песочнице найдет. 
> Поэтому все подобные возмущения мне вобще непонятны, как человеку, который за обустройство города. Вон горсад сделали, отгородили, и никто ни с кого ни денег не берет, ни плохо никому не сделали


 Вы знаете, я был в Англии и не видел ни одного такого парка.

Видел в парке детскую площадку, отгороженную от всего остального парка, такое было.

----------


## anmon29

Так что на самом деле - будет у нас набережная или нет? А то пара кафешек как-то не солидно для Одессы.

----------


## Буджак

Надеюсь, что нет. Глечика вполне бы хватило! Остальные кафешки - к черту!!!

----------


## Ginger

> Так что на самом деле - будет у нас набережная или нет? А то пара кафешек как-то не солидно для Одессы.


 Будет!
Когда у вас все четыре Я (на скорую руку я нашла пока именно столько аккаунтов здесь) соединятсо воедино!

Хоть бы в разные дни регили, а то я теперь не знаю, кого оставить

----------


## Безам

*Курортные земли уже не просто воруют. Их выколачивают.* 

http://www.tiras.ru/kriminalnoe-chtivo/7429-odesskie-strasti.html

----------


## Лейпциг

Кафешек человеку не хватает у моря...
Граждане, давайте соберемся в хороший погожий день и пройдемся по ТЗ компанией единомышленников и оппонентов? Посмотрим, где чего не хватает. И в самом ли деле не хватает?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

А что, "Аркадию" уже отменили?
Хотя да, там кафешек тоже нет...

----------


## coder_ak

К примеру на участке от Аркадии до Чкаловского ничего нет. Приходиться мучаться пока докрутишь педали до вожделенного ларька с пивом..

----------


## AK-74

> Вы знаете, я был в Англии и не видел ни одного такого парка.
> 
> Видел в парке детскую площадку, отгороженную от всего остального парка, такое было.


 Ой ли? В Лондоне обнесены оградой Green Park, St.James Park и Regents Park, частично огорожены Hyde Park, Richmond Park, Bushy Park и Kensington Gardens. Аналогично Victoria Park в Манчестере, Princes Park и Everton Park в Ливерпуле, Queens Park в Глазго и ещё много парков в многих британских городах.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> К примеру на участке от Аркадии до Чкаловского ничего нет. Приходиться мучаться пока докрутишь педали до вожделенного ларька с пивом..


 Брррр. Крупить педали по жаре и с пивом. Я бы упала на первой же горке под ботсадом

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Кафешек человеку не хватает у моря...
> Граждане, давайте соберемся в хороший погожий день и пройдемся по ТЗ компанией единомышленников и оппонентов? Посмотрим, где чего не хватает. И в самом ли деле не хватает?


 Даешь фонари и скамейки! Больше мне от них ничего и не надо. Аааа, пусть еще деревья зелентрест сажает. Давно бы пора проплешины подправить

----------


## Anton

> Ой ли? В Лондоне обнесены оградой Green Park, St.James Park и Regents Park, частично огорожены Hyde Park, Richmond Park, Bushy Park и Kensington Gardens. Аналогично Victoria Park в Манчестере, Princes Park и Everton Park в Ливерпуле, Queens Park в Глазго и ещё много парков в многих британских городах.


 Та девушка говорила, что *все* парки в Англии полностью огорожены и на ночь закрываются, а это неправда!
Я действительно не видел ни одного такого парка. Из того, что вы сказали:

Hyde Park "частично огорожен" - это как понимать? Столбики на входе, чтоб машина проехать не могла? Ну, да, машина туда не проедет ни днем, ни ночью. Но пешехода или велосипедиста эти преграды не остановят.
Kensington Gardens - часть Гайд-парка.
St.James Park  - ну, там есть "ворота и забор" для красоты на входе, но длинна этого "забора" может метров 10, его сбоку можно свободно обойти.

Что еще видел:
Holyrood Park в Эдинбурге - не огорожен.
Meadow Park в Эдинбурге - не огорожен.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Та девушка говорила, что *все* парки в Англии полностью огорожены и на ночь закрываются, а это неправда!


 Ужос! Кому верить?

----------


## AK-74

> Т
> Kensington Gardens - часть Гайд-парка.
> St.James Park  - ну, там есть "ворота и забор" для красоты на входе, .
> 
> Что еще видел:
> Holyrood Park в Эдинбурге - не огорожен.
> Meadow Park в Эдинбурге - не огорожен.


 

*Kensington Gardens - часть Гайд-парка*.   Это не так. Два разных парка, граничащих друг с другом.
В Сент-Джеймс зайдёте ночью через Грин парк с Пикадилли?
Эдинбург - вообще не Англия ))

----------


## Anton

> *Kensington Gardens - часть Гайд-парка*.   Это не так. Два разных парка, граничащих друг с другом.
> В Сент-Джеймс зайдёте ночью через Грин парк с Пикадилли?
> Эдинбург - вообще не Англия ))


 Если Эдинбург - не Англия, зачем тогда вы про Глазго писали?

И давайте по сути: можно ли в Гайд-парк пройти в любое время суток, запирается ли он на ночь? Пройти можно, не запирается.

Можно ли в Кенсингтон Гарденс пройти в любое время суток, запираются ли они на ночь? Пройти можно, не запираются.

Можно ли в St James Park пройти в любое время суток, запирается ли он на ночь? Пройти можно, не запирается.

----------


## Kozachello

> ...И давайте по сути: можно ли в Гайд-парк пройти в любое время суток, запирается ли он на ночь? Пройти можно,* не запирается*...


  Более того: в Гайд-парке традиционно проводятся всевозможные акции "недовольных чем-либо говорунов"!...

То ли дело будет в нашем парке "Горького" *после его окончательной "приватизации"* !

----------


## AK-74

> Если Эдинбург - не Англия, зачем тогда вы про Глазго писали?


 Вообще-то я писал "в британских городах". Плохо, что не понимаете разницу

----------


## Anton

> ...
> Эдинбург - вообще не Англия ))


 А что, Шотландию вы считаете не слишком цивилизованной, и что с неё брать пример не нужно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> К примеру на участке от Аркадии до Чкаловского ничего нет. Приходиться мучаться пока докрутишь педали до вожделенного ларька с пивом..


 Целых 1, 5 км! На велике - 5 минут, если не торопиться. Долго же приходится мучиться...
Вы там хоть раз ездили на велике-то?

----------


## lo_la

Ой-ой. Без указаний кто, что спрашивал отвечаю.

1) Да, таки в Лондоне огорожены парки, представьте себе. И если вы этого не заметили, значит вы невнимательны, так что не нужно мне писать, как будто я это тут для красного словца написала. 

2) Почему возник пример с монако, это просто, там безумно застроены все склоны (дома, коттеджи, гостиницы, яхт-клубы, но! я спокойно могу попасть к берегу,э то первое, там чисто, там красиво, там историческая архитектура в порядке и там прекрасные старые сады цивильные (огражденные) чуть выше уровня моря. Почему я так сказала, да потому что там в голову бы никому не пришло променять это на зассаный, простите, парк, кустарную продажу беляшей из собак и т.д.

3) Комментарии по поводу того, что вас задевает, что я это видела и привела в пример, мне вобще непонятны. Как объективный аргумент, так у вас местячковость включается "мы бедные, у нас денюжки нет, нам парк оставьте". А как про экономику трубить, да про тарифы, налоги, социальную защищенность так мы хотим как в Европе. Не воспринимайте лично на свой счет, кто это писал, но вы некорректны и поэтому я так пишу. И не вижу тем более ничего предосудительного в том, что я законно заработала денег, оплатила налоги (на которые негодяи такие горсад какого-то черта отремонтировали в центре города, ая-яй :smileflag: ),залпатила тарифы и поехала.
Тем более если вы не были там, это еще не исключает что вы можете знать о парках в Лондоне или о склонах Монако, для этого вы ведь Интернет можете использовать, в конце-то концов.

П.С. Наши люди имеют древнюю и очень странную привычку во всем искать недостатки и бояться изменений, одновременно их верша. Забавно не находите - вы боитесь за парки, потому что нет гарантий, и устраиваете революции, хотя гарантий-то там и подавно нет)

----------


## Anton

> Ой-ой. Без указаний кто, что спрашивал отвечаю.
> 
> 1) Да, таки в Лондоне огорожены парки, представьте себе. И если вы этого не заметили, значит вы невнимательны, так что не нужно мне писать, как будто я это тут для красного словца написала.


 Представьте себе, вы лжете!
Может какие-то парки там и огорожены (хоть я таких не видел), но кто утверждает, что в Лондоне *все* парки огорожены и на ночь запираются - откровенный лгун!




> 2) Почему возник пример с монако, это просто, там безумно застроены все склоны (дома, коттеджи, гостиницы, яхт-клубы, но! я спокойно могу попасть к берегу,э то первое, там чисто, там красиво, там историческая архитектура в порядке и там прекрасные старые сады цивильные (огражденные) чуть выше уровня моря. Почему я так сказала, да потому что там в голову бы никому не пришло променять это на зассаный, простите, парк, кустарную продажу беляшей из собак и т.д.


 Получается, что в Парке Юбилейный нужно всего-то: прибраться, почистить туалеты, посадить деревьев, оборудовать места для барбекю.




> 3) Комментарии по поводу того, что вас задевает, что я это видела и привела в пример, мне вобще непонятны. Как объективный аргумент, так у вас местячковость включается "мы бедные, у нас денюжки нет, нам парк оставьте". А как про экономику трубить, да про тарифы, налоги, социальную защищенность так мы хотим как в Европе. Не воспринимайте лично на свой счет, кто это писал, но вы некорректны и поэтому я так пишу. И не вижу тем более ничего предосудительного в том, что я законно заработала денег, оплатила налоги (на которые негодяи такие горсад какого-то черта отремонтировали в центре города, ая-яй),залпатила тарифы и поехала.
> Тем более если вы не были там, это еще не исключает что вы можете знать о парках в Лондоне или о склонах Монако, для этого вы ведь Интернет можете использовать, в конце-то концов.


 Про Монако не скажу, т. к. не был, про Лондон вы наврали.




> П.С. Наши люди имеют древнюю и очень странную привычку во всем искать недостатки и бояться изменений, одновременно их верша. Забавно не находите - вы боитесь за парки, потому что нет гарантий, и устраиваете революции, хотя гарантий-то там и подавно нет)


 Недостатки мешают людям, поэтому они заметней, на них сразу обращаешь внимание.

----------


## coder_ak

*Ter-Petrosyan*, та пока еще на здоровье не сильно жалуюсь, могу и с пивом кататься.
*Тихон Петрович*, ну да, 5 минут, я ж еще не на ТЗ живу, сначала надо доехать туда. А если пешком идти? 1.5 км уже не 5 минут.

В общем с фактом наличия отсутствия прохладительных напитков на этом участке все согласны?

----------


## Ginger

> В общем с фактом наличия отсутствия прохладительных напитков на этом участке все согласны?


 Где? На ТЗ?
Тебе надо именно вдоль неё самой? :smileflag: 

Сервис не должен быть навязчивым!
А вдоль берега будок с пивом несметное количество :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

*Ginger*, вдоль берега там тем более не пройдёшь и не проедешь.

----------


## Ginger

> *Ginger*, вдоль берега там тем более не пройдёшь и не проедешь.


 Да ну брось :smileflag: 
Свернуть за пивом вполне реально

----------


## Boon

> Представьте себе, вы лжете!
> Может какие-то парки там и огорожены (хоть я таких не видел), но кто утверждает, что в Лондоне *все* парки огорожены и на ночь запираются - откровенный лгун!


 Но ЛоЛа же не сказала, что огорожены ВСЕ парки. Зачем передергивать. И ежу понятно, что есть как огороженные, так и без ограды. 
Если честно, то вопрос в опросе (сорри за каламбур) сильно полярные варианты предлагает. А если вопрос такой: "Что Вы считаете, нужно делать с одесскими склонами?" или "Должна ли быть в Одессе современная набережная или склоны лучше не трогать, просто иногда убирая там?", то дискуссия не была бы такой "злой".

----------


## Anton

> Но ЛоЛа же не сказала, что огорожены ВСЕ парки. Зачем передергивать. И ежу понятно, что есть как огороженные, так и без ограды. 
> Если честно, то вопрос в опросе (сорри за каламбур) сильно полярные варианты предлагает. А если вопрос такой: "Что Вы считаете, нужно делать с одесскими склонами?" или "Должна ли быть в Одессе современная набережная или склоны лучше не трогать, просто иногда убирая там?", то дискуссия не была бы такой "злой".


 Вы такой же лжец, как и она, видимо.




> Вы знаете, в англии все парки отгорожены на ночь, оборудованы, ухожены и бабушки совершенно спокойно гуляют по этим паркам днем с внуками и не боятся, что внучек шприц или кондом использованный в песочнице найдет. 
> Поэтому все подобные возмущения мне вобще непонятны, как человеку, который за обустройство города. Вон горсад сделали, отгородили, и никто ни с кого ни денег не берет, ни плохо никому не сделали


 Почему-то в Англии (и в Великобритании в целом) в тех парках, которые *не* отгорожены забором и *не* закрываются на ночь (а я там видел только такие) все чисто, ухоженно и красиво.  :smileflag:

----------


## Boon

> Вы такой же лжец, как и она, видимо.
> 
> Почему-то в Англии (и в Великобритании в целом) в тех парках, которые *не* отгорожены забором и *не* закрываются на ночь (а я там видел только такие) все чисто, ухоженно и красиво.


 Не бросайтесь обвинениями, это никак не способствует корректной беседе. Когда Вас начнут подлавливать буквально на каждом слове в попытке задеть "просто так", не уверен, что Вам будет приятно.
Читая Вашу дискуссию с ЛоЛой лично мне совершенно ясно было контекстуальное употребление слова "все". Потому что совершенно очевиден факт, что ЛоЛа не была во ВСЕХ английских парках. Так же, впрочем как и Вы. Я искренне рад, что парки в которых Вы были не закрывают. Скажу больше, еще и рад, тому, что Вы были в Англии, - я например давно мечтаю там побывать. 
Давайте этот филолого-лингвистический спор, как и неприятные Ваши слова, оставим в прошлом, тем более, что этот спор никак не соотносится с темой, в рамках которой мы общаемся. 
Сорри за оффтоп, как говорится.

----------


## Ginger

*Господа, делаем контрольный вдох-выдох!
Перестаём переходить на личности и оффтопить.
Хватит на всех.*

----------


## decoder25

Согласен, давайте конструктивно общаться.


И согласен с тем что название темы вызывает агрессию и непонимание.
Назови "нужна ли Одессе достойная набережная" - мнения будут все "за". Щас же тема звучит так как будто Одессу хотят огородить от моря забором и никого туда не пускать - понятно что у неосведомленных людей это вызывает испуг, ведь склоны любят все.

Давайте лучше разбираться по делу, что хотят строить, чего и где не хватает нам, чего нам не нужно? Тем что будем друг с другом ругаться никак не поможем. Вы кстати в курсе что каждый житель может участвовать в конкурсе и предложить свою идею развития Одессы? Так давайте вместо огрызок друг на друга обсуждать вопрос по делу.

----------


## Буджак

> Назови "нужна ли Одессе достойная набережная" - мнения будут все "за".


 Ага, ЩАЗ-З-З! Только набережной на месте ТЗ не хватало!

----------


## Лаврентий

Выбор не в том, чтобы ничего не делать с парком, или делать с ним все, что угодно! А в том, чтобы решить, что именно надо делать, чтобы это было в интересах всех жителей города, а не только инвесторов желающих получить прибыль.
   Ущербна сама постановка вопроса, когда нам говорят, что, мол, инвестор не только себе, но и для общего блага, авось чтото там отстегнет и даже разрешит подходить к морю (если будет в хорошем настроении).
   Парк "Юбилейный" действительно нуждается в реконструкции и заслуживает ее. Это бесспорно одно из самых лучших мест в городе. Точнее - самое лучшее! И только одной этой причины достаточно, чтобы оно навсегда осталось общедоступным, а все, что там делается, делалось только в общих интересах.
   Частный инвестор может быть приглашен, но не он должен диктовать условия.
  Вообще в нормальных странах (В той же Англии, столицу которой поминали выше), власти объявляют конкурс на проект, а потом конкурс на реализацию проекта. При этом условия выставляются заранее, а претенденты на ивнестирование только называют цену, за которую готовы реализовать проект. Победжает тот, кто готов выполнить объем работ дешевле других. При этом, инвестор еще и предоставляет банковские гарантии, на случай, если не уложится в срок, внезапно разорится, или по любым иным причинам не выполнит свои обязательства полностью и вовремя.
  И только после этого он получает право и возможность извлекать прибыль.
  Нам в Одессе не нужен Дубай, где создается инфраструктура для обслуживаения особо богатых, которых всячески ограждают от присутствия посторонних. 
*Нам нужна инфраструктура культурного отдыха в лучшем месте города расчитанная на платежные возможности среднего одессита.* 
  Гостинныцы можно и нужно строить наверху, где и места больше и вид получше, и где они никому не будут мешать, а не у уреза воды, где они объективно, (что бы там ни говорили) ограничат доступ к морю и вообще будут мешать отдыхающим.
  У воды, на песке, вдоль трассы здоровья, а также на всем пространстве от обрыва и до воды допустимы и нужны только объкты расчитанные на общедоступный ценовой диапазон и, прежде всего на одесситов, где приезжие будут отдыхать вместе с одесситами, а не вместо них!

----------


## Destin

> ...Если честно, то вопрос в опросе (сорри за каламбур) сильно полярные варианты предлагает. А если вопрос такой: "Что Вы считаете, нужно делать с одесскими склонами?" или "Должна ли быть в Одессе современная набережная или склоны лучше не трогать, просто иногда убирая там?", то дискуссия не была бы такой "злой".


 Не была бы такой "злой"? Вы и в самом деле думаете, что все дело в вопросе? А я считаю, что дело в людях, особенно в тех, которые злые и память у них хорошая :smileflag:

----------


## Boon

> Не была бы такой "злой"? Вы и в самом деле думаете, что все дело в вопросе? А я считаю, что дело в людях, особенно в тех, которые злые и память у них хорошая


  Конечно не в вопросе дело. Это так было - просто ремарка. Суть проблемы в людях, это ясно. А злые люди с хорошей памятью - согласен, опасны. Хотя хоть что-то в них есть хорошее - память...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Но ЛоЛа же не сказала, что огорожены ВСЕ парки. Зачем передергивать. И ежу понятно, что есть как огороженные, так и без ограды. 
> Если честно, то вопрос в опросе (сорри за каламбур) сильно полярные варианты предлагает. А если вопрос такой: "Что Вы считаете, нужно делать с одесскими склонами?" или "Должна ли быть в Одессе современная набережная или склоны лучше не трогать, просто иногда убирая там?", то дискуссия не была бы такой "злой".


 Вопрос в опросе поставлен правильно и совершенно корректно и звучит он так: 
одесские склоны должны быть превращены в место постоянного комфортного проживания некоторого очень небольшого количества обеспеченных людей или они должны остатся местом отдыха *всех* без исключения одесситов. Быть на склонах зеленой зоне или не быть?

----------


## verda

Почему БЛАГОустроить понимается многими как ЗАстроить?
По-моему, единственная возможность благоустроить склоны - это увеличить там количество зелёных насаждений :smileflag:

----------


## Boon

> Вопрос в опросе поставлен правильно и совершенно корректно и звучит он так: 
> одесские склоны должны быть превращены в место постоянного комфортного проживания некоторого очень небольшого количества обеспеченных людей или они должны остатся местом отдыха *всех* без исключения одесситов. Быть на склонах зеленой зоне или не быть?


 Простите, но где вопрос поставлен так, как Вы написали? Я вижу вверху топика вопрос: "Результаты опроса: Результаты голосования: Как вы относитесь к застройке приморских склонов?" И дальше варианты ответов.
Конечно, я не отрицаю, что способ постановки вопроса не столь важен, как сам вопрос, очевидный всем, но вот то, что Вы написали - где это???

----------


## Буджак

К ЛЮБОЙ застройке - резко отрицательно. К ПАРКУ - положительно. Как бы ни ставить вопрос... Потому как убрать мусор, поставить скамейки, посадить деревья - это не застройка.

----------


## JN

Сказать честно, мне абсолютно все равно запираются ли парки в Англии или каком-либо другом месте. Я не англичанин, я одессит, и считаю, что это не меньше.
Набережная в Одессе... Я не буду повторять все что сказано о возможности и безопасности этого мероприятия на наших грунтах для каждого, кто тут зарегистрируется и не прочитает предидущих страниц. Поставлю вопрос иначе:
во-первых, набережная, в виде 16-24-х этажных домов, расположенных в ста метрах от пляжей, вместо существующего сейчас парка, и отгороженная от моря 4-х полосной магистралью районного значения по которой coder ak будет проезжать по 100 метров от одной пивной будки до другой, Одессе точно не нужна;
во-вторых, Одессе, на уникальности которой я настаиваю, не нужно НИЧЕГО, что "есть везде". Ей нужно то, чего нигде нет - это парки над морем. О том, что этого больше нигде нет говорят все, от наших моряков, и до иностранцев, подходивших к нам во времена, когда пикет ЭКО постоянно стоял у яхтклуба. Все они соглашались, что это уникально и это надо пестовать и лелеять;
в-третьих, единственная набережная, которая была Одессе нужна, и которой уже не будет, потому, что она была распродана под хатынки и уничтожена гурвыдло-кучуком еще в период первого, дободелановского, пришествия. Называлась она "Нагорный бульвар". Многое в этом проекте было спорным, но то, что это было благоустройством, а не разбазариванием сомнений не вызывало.

----------


## Kozachello

> ... К ПАРКУ - положительно. Как бы ни ставить вопрос... Потому как *убрать мусор, поставить скамейки, посадить деревья - это не застройка.*


  Да даже, Бог с ним, поставить пивные павильоны и шашлычные!

----------


## Лейпциг

От Ланжерона до Отрады, до канатной дороги - сплошные ресторанчики, шашлычные и пивные. Аркадия - ресторан на ресторане.
" - Пили?
  - Пили!
  - Ели?
  - Ели!
  - Хватит?
  - Мало! Мало водки, мало водки, мало водки нам!
    И закуски тоже мало, тоже мало нам!" (с, песня)

И где еще не хватает шашлычных, учитывая, что посередине между Аркадией и Ланжероном есть "Глечик" и "Утесов"?
И почему приоритетными должны быть интересы тех, кто хочет превратить побережье в сплошной общепит? "Ну так и быть, гостиницы не надо, а рестораны надо". НЕ НАДО, ХВАТИТ.

----------


## Скрытик

Вот, кстати, мнение человека живущего в Днепре, но желающего перебраться в Одессу:
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=4598970&postcount=10879

----------


## lezyano

> Я не англичанин, я одессит, и считаю, что это не меньше.
> Набережная в Одессе... Я не буду повторять все что сказано о возможности и безопасности этого мероприятия на наших грунтах.


 Вы не правы. Это сейчас нет набережной как таковой и мы толком не можем насладиться всей прелестью прибрежной зоны (максимум это детишки могут по зарослям побродить, и то опасное это дело). Облагораживание склонов (термин "застройка" как-то дезинформирует) это не возведение бетонных гигантов по всей территории. Это скорее придание эргономичного природного и ухоженного вида территории возле моря, которая сейчас пустует и никому не нужна (разве что на шашлычок выбраться на маевку), так сказать циввилизация удачно сочетающаяся с естественным природным ландшафтом.

А по поводу безопасности - так особенность нашего грунта и исторические вмешательства таковы, что как раз проводить берегоукрепительные работы и необходимо, нельзя вот так вот бросать и ничего не трогать. Укрепление и проведение необходимых работ запланированно в долгосрочной программе до 2015, если не ошибаюсь, года. Так что я думаю не стоит волноваться, никто ничего строить и делать не будет без уверенности в безопасности и долгосрочности. Ну и сами размыслите - разве кто-то бы стал выкладывать деньги в наше то время не убедившись что все что построено и сделано простоит веками?

----------


## Anton

> Вы не правы. Это сейчас нет набережной как таковой и мы толком не можем насладиться всей прелестью прибрежной зоны (максимум это детишки могут по зарослям побродить, и то опасное это дело).


 Почему бы вам не поехать "наслаждаться набережной" в другие города.

А мы здесь, в Одессе, будем наслаждаться парком.

----------


## Артуа

Такое ошущение, что кто то собирался строить набережную. Смешно.

----------


## Anton

> Такое ошущение, что кто то собирался строить набережную. Смешно.


 Да, видали мы эту "набережную":

http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/

----------


## Артуа

А я о чем)))

----------


## Лейпциг

Я очень не люблю, когда на форуме кто-то из опонентов обвиняет своего противника в материальной заинтересованности. Но, кажется, и сама "вступаю на эту тропу": может, за увеличение количества шашлычных и т.п. агитируют работники КП "Побережье", которые с этого будут получать ВЭР (временно-экспл. расходы)?
С каждого, кто ставит на пляже или на ТЗ лоток с мороженым и т.п., взимается ежемесячная плата за свет, за воду и за уборку территории. Сама платила ВЭР, так что знаю, о чем говорю.

----------


## Dema

> Так что я думаю не стоит волноваться, никто ничего строить и делать не будет без уверенности в безопасности и долгосрочности. Ну и сами размыслите - *разве кто-то бы стал выкладывать деньги в наше то время не убедившись что все что построено и сделано простоит веками*?


 Именно это и делают. Застройщик не для себя строит, а спешит впарить побыстрее инвесторам.

----------


## lezyano

> Именно это и делают. Застройщик не для себя строит, а спешит впарить побыстрее инвесторам.


 Ну это ваши личные домыслы. Более того, застройщики подобных объектов всего лишь исполнитель (хотя в редких исключениях может быть и непосредственно заказчиком). Застройщики просто так не начнут строить и уж точно для того чтобы побыстрее впарить. И кстати понятие застройщик инвестор тут не правильные, но это если простым языком

----------


## Dema

> *Ну это ваши личные домыслы*. Более того, застройщики подобных объектов всего лишь исполнитель (хотя в редких исключениях может быть и непосредственно заказчиком). Застройщики просто так не начнут строить и уж точно для того чтобы побыстрее впарить.


 По роду своей деятельности я достаточно информирован в данном вопросе.

----------


## lezyano

> По роду своей деятельности я достаточно информирован в данном вопросе.


 Ну так скажите конкретнее, почему вы решили что кто-то кому-то что-то впарить собрался. Просто я конечно не хочу вас обидеть, но голословное обвинение выглядит не красиво, а вы сейчас заранее застройщиков назвали халтурщиками.

----------


## Dema

> Ну так скажите конкретнее, почему вы решили что кто-то кому-то что-то впарить собрался. Просто я конечно не хочу вас обидеть, но голословное обвинение выглядит не красиво, а вы сейчас заранее застройщиков назвали халтурщиками.


 Если выполнять все предписания геологов по укреплению склонов и устройству фундаментов (в наших мерзких геологических условиях на склонах) стоимость строительства может возрасти в разы. Во и стараются на это закрыть глаза.
Новые дома на склонах трещат уже. 
Мое мнение сформировано на основе информации , полученной от геологов, конструкторов, архитекторов и строителей (имеющих отношение к данным объектам) и собственному опыту.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Ну так скажите конкретнее, почему вы решили что кто-то кому-то что-то впарить собрался. Просто я конечно не хочу вас обидеть, но голословное обвинение выглядит не красиво, а вы сейчас заранее застройщиков назвали халтурщиками.


 Деятельность Михаников именно халтурой и пахнет, о чем уже не раз с примерами и фото писали в этой ветке. Вы поинтересуйтесь их проектом застройки парка Юбилейный. Прозреете

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Деятельность Михаников именно халтурой и пахнет, о чем уже не раз с примерами и фото писали в этой ветке. Вы поинтересуйтесь их проектом застройки парка Юбилейный. Прозреете


 Человек на работе а Вы ему прозреть предлагаете. Он же практически пишет в 2-х темах:
в тмем о застройке склонов агитирует за застройку а в теме о гурвице - за гурвица.

И такой "одессит в штацком" как я погляжу появился тут не в единственном числе.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Человек на работе а Вы ему прозреть предлагаете. Он же практически пишет в 2-х темах:
> в тмем о застройке склонов агитирует за застройку а в теме о гурвице - за гурвица.
> 
> И такой "одессит в штацком" как я погляжу появился тут не в единственном числе.


 Я это прекрасно понимаю, но им что, всегда теперь с клеймом на лбу ходить "ЯЗАГУРВИЦА"? Пусть начинают изучать реальную жизнь, настроения людей. Власть жеж поменяется рано или поздно, придется перестраиваться. Может они в душе нормальные люди, только боятся признаться. На наших с вами глазах такие метаморфозы происходили уже и не раз. Главное, вовремя раскаяцца

----------


## JN

> Вы не правы. .... Облагораживание склонов (термин "застройка" как-то дезинформирует) это не возведение бетонных гигантов по всей территории. ... 
> А по поводу безопасности - так особенность нашего грунта и исторические вмешательства таковы, что как раз проводить берегоукрепительные работы и необходимо, нельзя вот так вот бросать и ничего не трогать. ...


  Уж не знаю, насколько Вы информированы, но речь идет *именно* о застройке, а не о каком не облагораживании. Если Вы пытаетесь убеждать нас в обратном, то Вы либо полхо информированы, либо заинтересованы. 
По поводу безопасности - безопасность сделанных однажды берегоукреплений доказана не только 40-ка годами без оползней, которые до них происходили в среднем каждые два года, но и тем, что некоторые перестали бояться на них строить.
Совет Вам - главное быстро, и быстро же и "слинять", пока не накрыло. А нам здесь жить - мы постараемся препятствовать.

----------


## Dema

> Я это прекрасно понимаю, но им что, всегда теперь с клеймом на лбу ходить "ЯЗАГУРВИЦА"? Пусть начинают изучать реальную жизнь, настроения людей. Власть жеж поменяется рано или поздно, придется перестраиваться. *Может они в душе нормальные люди*, только боятся признаться. На наших с вами глазах такие метаморфозы происходили уже и не раз. Главное, вовремя раскаяцца


 В глубине души? Но оооочень глубоко в глубине. Что и не рассмотреть.

----------


## Boon

Вопрос ко всем правдорубам: 
Чисто по-человечески непонятно (я сейчас ни слова не пишу о своем отношении к склонам): вот человек пытается высказать свое мнение, отличное от вашего. Ну вот он просто считает, что можно строить на склонах и застраивать и что от этого лучше. С какой такой радости вы ему по сути пишете "Вон из Одессы". Разве вы не допускаете, что есть люди, считающие по-другому? Или в этой теме есть только два мнения: ваше и неправильное? Зачем тогда опрос было прикручивать. 
 Меня это удивляет, как только человек говорит что-то, что вам не нравится - начинается: этот из горсовета, этот не одессит, эти засланцы, эти селяне или что-то аналогичное. И особенно мегааргумент: они общаются только на этих темах. А если людям неинтересно сидеть в теме, допустим "фитнес-клубы" или "мамочки Одессы"? Если им интересно говорить о политике в городе. У меня, например, при всех моих попытках аргументированно дискутировать, какой-то комплекс уже - а не писать ли мне в других темах, чтобы и меня не начали обвинять в какой-то ерунде.
 Еще раз повторю - я в данный момент не высказываю мнения за или против любого развития ситуации на склонах.

----------


## Dema

> Вопрос ко всем правдорубам: 
> Чисто по-человечески непонятно (я сейчас ни слова не пишу о своем отношении к склонам): вот человек пытается высказать свое мнение, отличное от вашего. Ну вот он просто считает, что можно строить на склонах и застраивать и что от этого лучше. С какой такой радости вы ему по сути пишете "Вон из Одессы". Разве вы не допускаете, что есть люди, считающие по-другому? Или в этой теме есть только два мнения: *ваше и неправильное*? Зачем тогда опрос было прикручивать. 
>  Меня это удивляет, как только человек говорит что-то, что вам не нравится - начинается: этот из горсовета, этот не одессит, эти засланцы, эти селяне или что-то аналогичное. И особенно мегааргумент: они общаются только на этих темах. А если людям неинтересно сидеть в теме, допустим "фитнес-клубы" или "мамочки Одессы"? Если им интересно говорить о политике в городе. У меня, например, при всех моих попытках аргументированно дискутировать, какой-то комплекс уже - а не писать ли мне в других темах, чтобы и меня не начали обвинять в какой-то ерунде.
>  Еще раз повторю - я в данный момент не высказываю мнения за или против любого развития ситуации на склонах.


 Если ты внимательно прочитаешь тему, то можешь увидеть, что мнения против еще и аргументируются (в основном).

----------


## coder_ak

*Boon*, та расслабься и получай удовольствие. Сколько бы не кричали, а всё равно город будет развиваться. Пусть это кому то и не нравится. Люди просто не любят перемен, им страшно.

*Dema*, мнение против аргументируются на уровне ОБС. "понастроют нас на пляж не пустят, а мы тут всегда сидели и хотим дальше сидеть" и т.д.

----------


## Dema

> *Boon*, та расслабься и получай удовольствие. Сколько бы не кричали, а всё равно город будет развиваться. Пусть это кому то и не нравится. Люди просто не любят перемен, им страшно.
> 
> *Dema*, мнение против аргументируются *на уровне ОБС.* "понастроют нас на пляж не пустят, а мы тут всегда сидели и хотим дальше сидеть" и т.д.


 А мнения, что "строить нельзя ибо рано или поздно треснет"? Тут не ОБС, а геология.

----------


## Anton

> *Boon*, та расслабься и получай удовольствие. Сколько бы не кричали, а всё равно город будет развиваться. Пусть это кому то и не нравится. Люди просто не любят перемен, им страшно.


 Интересное у вас развитие: из действующих санаториев сделать дачи, а в парке построить 24-х этажные "оздоровительные комплексы".

----------


## Anton

> Вопрос ко всем правдорубам: 
> Чисто по-человечески непонятно (я сейчас ни слова не пишу о своем отношении к склонам): вот человек пытается высказать свое мнение, отличное от вашего. Ну вот он просто считает, что можно строить на склонах и застраивать и что от этого лучше. С какой такой радости вы ему по сути пишете "Вон из Одессы". Разве вы не допускаете, что есть люди, считающие по-другому? Или в этой теме есть только два мнения: ваше и неправильное? Зачем тогда опрос было прикручивать. 
>  Меня это удивляет, как только человек говорит что-то, что вам не нравится - начинается: этот из горсовета, этот не одессит, эти засланцы, эти селяне или что-то аналогичное.


 Фразы типа "мне нравится" не являются аргументами.

Кодер, например, обосновывает стройки на склонах тем, что ему там пива купить негде... конечно же после такого аргумента называть его одесситом язык не поворачивается.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Интересное у вас развитие: из действующих санаториев сделать дачи, а в парке построить 24-х этажные "оздоровительные комплексы".


 =========
Это и есть мнение клавишника -пофигиста :smileflag:  да пусть тебе так развивается,правда меня это особо не жарит :smileflag:  стекло,бетон и огоньков побольше...

----------


## Олег.Л

мнение против аргументируются на уровне ОБС. "понастроют нас на пляж не пустят, а мы тут всегда сидели и хотим дальше сидеть" и т.д.[/QUOTE]

--------
ошибаешься ....если и есть то 10 на 90,как и в голосовалке,подавляющее большинство хотят другого...
*Кодер*,ко мне шведы в прошлом году в гости приезжали,не иммигранты,а настоящие с  ИХ менталитетом...ходили,гуляли по ТЗ от ПШ до Аркадии.
Они были в восторге от того,что есть такая зеленая зона и в диком недоумении,почему город держит это в полном запустении.А когда я показал им рекламку михаников,реакция была примерно такова в переводе----"даже не смейте позволить этим ублюдкам сделать такое...."

----------


## coder_ak

> Интересное у вас развитие: из действующих санаториев сделать дачи, а в парке построить 24-х этажные "оздоровительные комплексы".


 Когда из дач делали санатории особо никого не спрашивали.

*Олег.Л*, а шведы в Зирке останавливались или в Юности? Их не смущал уровень нашего ненавязчивого сервиса? 




> А мнения, что "строить нельзя ибо рано или поздно треснет"? Тут не ОБС, а геология.


 Целый Питербург на болотах построили и не трескается, Венеция вон стоит по колено в воде. А у нас чуть что, так треснет. Строить надо уметь.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Когда из дач делали санатории особо никого не спрашивали.
> 
> *Олег.Л*, а шведы в Зирке останавливались или в Юности? Их не смущал уровень нашего ненавязчивого сервиса? 
> 
> 
> Целый Питербург на болотах построили и не трескается, Венеция вон стоит по колено в воде. А у нас чуть что, так треснет. Строить надо уметь.


 ============
уровень нашего сервиса имеет к склонам очень косвенное отношение.
Сравнения с Питером и Венецией неуместны...

----------


## Dema

> Целый Питербург на болотах построили и не трескается, Венеция вон стоит по колено в воде. А у нас чуть что, так треснет. *Строить надо уметь*.


 Так как надо для застройщика дорого, поэтому так как строят - НЕ НАДО.

----------


## coder_ak

*Олег.Л*, как тебе сказать... Нету у нас нормальных гостиниц, надо их где то строить, почему то идея построить 5* отели где то на полях орошения не находит поддержки.

*Dema*, я не понимаю понятия дорого. На любой товар цена определяется рыночным спросом. Если кто то хочет жить в дешевой халупе, которая развалится, он там квартиру и покупает.

----------


## Олег.Л

> *Олег.Л*, как тебе сказать... Нету у нас нормальных гостиниц, надо их где то строить, почему то идея построить 5* отели где то на полях орошения не находит поддержки.


 ===============
 согласен,но это не повод уничтожать уникальную зеленую зону под это...кстати миханики не собираются строить гостиницы,если ты в курсе.
хотя они и горсовет божились ,что строить будут именно под  Евро 2112.
Очевидно ,что это глупости как минимум по срокам,да и футбола в Одессе по всей видимости не будет,по некоторым данным  лично ГГЭ этого больше всего не хочет....

----------


## Dema

> *Олег.Л*, как тебе сказать... Нету у нас нормальных гостиниц, надо их где то строить, почему то идея построить 5* отели где то на полях орошения не находит поддержки.
> 
> *Dema*, я не понимаю понятия дорого. *На любой товар цена определяется рыночным спросом*. Если кто то хочет жить в дешевой халупе, которая развалится, он там квартиру и покупает.


 Если строить как надо, то цена намного превысит спрос. То что возводится на склонах является халупой (именно той, что развалится) в цветастой обертке "элитности" (для развода инвесторов).
А строят их (по документам) как гостиницы , а продают (фактически) как жилье.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Вопрос не в том - треснет или не треснет?
 а втом надо или не надо?
Достался горожанам шикарнейший парк у самого синего моря. 
Весенним погожим деньком в нем обожают погулять огромные толпы одесситов, чему свидетелями все мы станем через недельку- другую;
летом на склонах полно народа загорает, играет в разные игры, жарит шашлыки, отмечает торжества и т.д. Что в этом плохого?
А то, что есть ребята, желающие положить в свой безразмерный карман еще пару десятков миллионов вражеских денег и наплевать им на город и противных горожан.
Неужели нормальный одессит может добровольно, находясь в здравом уме и трезвой памяти, осознавая свои действия голосовать ЗА застройку склонов большими домами?
После этого мы будем иметь элитный микрорайон, все дома которого будут огорожены высокими заборами, а некоторые из них будут иметь и СОБСТВЕННЫЕ пляжи - пример тому строящийся "домик" о 24-х этажах под бывшим уже санаторием Россия.
Вопрос: Где отдыхать одесситам в своей массе? Если ни склонов ни пляжей (за исключением Аркадии и Отрады ) не останется? Где позагорать и поплавать?

----------


## coder_ak

Почему сразу уничтожать? Мне больше нравится слово облагородить и сделать цивилизованным местом. 
По поводу сроков и вообще реальности постройки это другой вопрос. Как бы кому не хотелось, но пока никаких работ в этом направлении не ведётся. Одни разговоры.
А концертный зал там тоже будут, как жильё использовать?

----------


## Anton

> *Олег.Л*, как тебе сказать... Нету у нас нормальных гостиниц, надо их где то строить, почему то идея построить 5* отели где то на полях орошения не находит поддержки.


 Это вы новое обоснование застройки парка придумали, да?
Если не устраивает существующая гостиница - почему бы её не отремонтировать, или вместо неё другую построить (снос гостиницы "Спартак" не оправдываю, да и Юность можно не сносить, как мне кажется).

А существующие гостиницы "Красная", "Лондонская", "Моцарт", "Одесса" - они вообще окупаются? Может этих гостиниц достаточно, а новые не нужны...
С чего вы вообще взяли, что в Одессе есть проблема с количеством гостиниц, и нужно срочно строить новые в парке?

----------


## Dema

> Почему сразу уничтожать? Мне больше нравится слово облагородить и сделать цивилизованным местом. 
> По поводу сроков и вообще реальности постройки это другой вопрос. Как бы кому не хотелось, но пока никаких работ в этом направлении не ведётся. Одни разговоры.
> *А концертный зал там тоже будут, как жильё использовать*?


 А для концертного зала другого места, чем на склонах, конечно придумать невозможно? Но наличие КЗ как-то оправдывает жилую застройку на склонах?

----------


## coder_ak

Вот есть у нас стадион в парке Шевченко, говорят, что единственный в мире с видом на море, был бы еше концертный зал с видом, тут, конечно, сиднейский не переплюнем, но тем не менее.
А почему плохо, что кто то будет там жить? Живут же сейчас люди на Французском, целые гектары земли себе поотрезали, не возмущается же общественнось этим. Депутаты наши дорогие, за них потом и голосовать пойдёт народ.

----------


## JN

Coder ak, конечно, каждому хотелось бы жить в парке. У некоторых на это, даже, деньги есть. Проблема в том, что парк принадлежит городской гормаде(а не гурвицу с его исполкомом), и городская громада, в отличие от гурвица продавать свой парк не желает.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вот есть у нас стадион в парке Шевченко, говорят, что единственный в мире с видом на море, был бы еше концертный зал с видом, тут, конечно, сиднейский не переплюнем, но тем не менее.
> А почему плохо, что кто то будет там жить? Живут же сейчас люди на Французском, целые гектары земли себе поотрезали, не возмущается же общественнось этим. Депутаты наши дорогие, за них потом и голосовать пойдёт народ.


 То обстоятельство, что Французский уже украден у города хорошо бъясняет почему надо стыбрить еще и склоны.
Жить, ходить на концерты и пить пиво можно и в других районах а вот отдыхать у моря - только у моря.

----------


## coder_ak

Мифическая городская громада. Так чего же эта громада не приведёт свой парк в порядок?

Это обстоятельство объясняет, что те силы, которым не достались кусочки Французского, очень хотят оттяпать их на склонах. И не более.
А я вот хочу пить пиво и отдыхать у моря, почему меня должны лишать моего права?

----------


## Dema

> *Мифическая городская громада*. Так чего же эта громада не приведёт свой парк в порядок?
> 
> Это обстоятельство объясняет, что те силы, которым не достались кусочки Французского, очень хотят оттяпать их на склонах. И не более.
> А я вот хочу пить пиво и отдыхать у моря, почему меня должны лишать моего права?


 А бюджет города из чего формируется?

----------


## coder_ak

В бюджете много статей наполнения. К сожалению не знаю, где эти цифры посмотреть, но что то мне подсказывает, что налоги с физ лиц составляют лишь малую часть.

----------


## Anton

> Мифическая городская громада. Так чего же эта громада не приведёт свой парк в порядок?


 А что нынешний горсовет что-то спрашивает у городской громады?

На "ремонт" Приморского 30 миллионов гривен нашлось, а на убраться в парке нету?




> Это обстоятельство объясняет, что те силы, которым не достались кусочки Французского, очень хотят оттяпать их на склонах. И не более.
> А я вот хочу пить пиво и отдыхать у моря, почему меня должны лишать моего права?


 Ежайте в Аркадию, там и пиво, и море в одном месте. (в каком?)

----------


## coder_ak

А у кого спрашивать? У таких вот псевдо защитников? Так им лишь бы ничего не делалось.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А у кого спрашивать? У таких вот псевдо защитников? Так им лишь бы ничего не делалось.


 Правильно! надо спрашивать у псевдо одесситов, которым плевать на город. Пивка бы попить...
А по закону городскую громаду представляют выбранные ею депутаты городского совета, формирующего в свою очередь исполнительный комитет.
В случае, если эти органы "забудут" зачем их выбирали, народ - собственно "громада," должна им напомнить.

На склонах должно делаться многое. Например, их благоустройство без капитального строительства - дорожки, скамеечки, урны для мусора, общественные туалеты, нужно постоянно высаживать новые деревья и кусты, устраивать дренажи и водостоки.
 И против милого Вашей "измученной Нарзантом" душе пивных павильончиков никто ничего и не имеет.

----------


## coder_ak

В общем то и главу этой громады, мэра, тоже горожане выбрали, скоро будет возможность переизбрать. То, что и депутаты не выполняют своих обязанностей, возложенных на них громадой, опять таки чья вина? Выбрали - получайте.

----------


## Anton

> А у кого спрашивать? У таких вот псевдо защитников? Так им лишь бы ничего не делалось.


 Ой, кто это говорит!? У "клавиатурного пофигиста" Кодера точно спрашивать ненужно.

----------


## aliaodessa

Перечитала всю ветку..Понятно,что надо облагораживать,ставить скамейки..
Скажите,самая обсуждаемая сейчас тема-рондинская стройка,правильно?
Согласна,нарушений очень много,но что делать?Заморозить?Снести?
Участок под застройку был продан в декабре 2005 в личную собственность.
http://podrobnosti.ua/power/local/2007/03/16/406196.html
Особливу небезпеку становить експериментальне будівництво багатоповерхового будинку з паркінгом прямо на міському пляжі, із самовільним захопленням берегових схилів і засипанням морського дна. Зазначений об’єкт розташований в історичній частині міста за адресою: Французький бульвар, 60/1.

Ділянку під будівництво 14-поверхового готелю площею 0,4361 га спочатку було відчужено на аукціоні в грудні 2005 року. У ролі представника покупця на земельних торгах фігурував депутат Одеської міськради. Згодом новоявленому власникові було видано державний акт про право власності на землю і додатковий дозвіл на будівництво вже 24-поверхового комплексу всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні. Крім того, споруда, названа оздоровчим комплексом, складається з офісних приміщень і 1-2-3-4-кімнатних апартаментів, які за своїми характеристиками фактично є помешканнями.

Знехтувано державні санітарні правила розміщення, облаштування та експлуатації оздоровчих закладів, затверджені наказом міністра охорони здоров’я України від 19.06.1996 р. №172.

Територія забудови 24-поверхового комплексу з апартаментами і паркінгом на сотні машиномісць розташована у зсувній зоні, поверховість перевищує припустиму норму на чотири поверхи (відповідно до ДБН В.1.1-12: 2006 «Будівництво в сейсмічних районах України»).

Міністерство регіонального розвитку і будівництва України дало дозвіл на цей проект як екс*периментальний за умови розробки базовим науково-дослідним інститутом Мінрегіонбуду та погодження у встановленому законом порядку Програми експериментального будівництва, котра передбачає науково-дослідні роботи та експериментальні дослідження, а також розміщення на об’єкті станції інженерно-сейсмічної служби відповідно до вимог п.1.31.ДБН В.1-12:2006.
http://www.dt.ua/1000/1050/64332/


И за немаленькие деньги..Т.е.надо снести и отдать кучу бабла? И будет всем счастие,так?Вы же понимаете,что это не реально..Частная собственность все-таки..
А если просто обьявить мораторий  на дальнейшую застройку?

----------


## Anton

> Перечитала всю ветку..Понятно,что надо облагораживать,ставить скамейки..
> Скажите,самая обсуждаемая сейчас тема-рондинская стройка,правильно?
> Согласна,нарушений очень много,но что делать?Заморозить?Снести?
> Участок под застройку был продан в декабре 2005 в личную собственность.
> http://podrobnosti.ua/power/local/2007/03/16/406196.html
> Особливу небезпеку становить експериментальне будівництво багатоповерхового будинку з паркінгом прямо на міському пляжі, із самовільним захопленням берегових схилів і засипанням морського дна. Зазначений об’єкт розташований в історичній частині міста за адресою: Французький бульвар, 60/1.
> 
> Ділянку під будівництво 14-поверхового готелю площею 0,4361 га спочатку було відчужено на аукціоні в грудні 2005 року. У ролі представника покупця на земельних торгах фігурував депутат Одеської міськради. Згодом новоявленому власникові було видано державний акт про право власності на землю і додатковий дозвіл на будівництво вже 24-поверхового комплексу всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні. Крім того, споруда, названа оздоровчим комплексом, складається з офісних приміщень і 1-2-3-4-кімнатних апартаментів, які за своїми характеристиками фактично є помешканнями.
> 
> ...


 Ну, если документы выдали "всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні", а так же "споруда, названа оздоровчим комплексом, складається з офісних приміщень і 1-2-3-4-кімнатних апартаментів, які за своїми характеристиками фактично є помешканнями" нужно не просто снести, нужно признать выданные ранее документы недействительными, а строителей обязать за их же деньги убрать их строения, и высадить новые деревья, и еще оштрафовать, а деньги со штрафа на править на благоустройство Юбилейного парка!

Ну, а в дополнение ко всему прокуратура и СБУ должны провести расследование, каким это образом выдались документы на собственность вопреки законам... а там и до объявления Боделана в международный розыск не далеко.

Только это все нужно было делать сразу в 2005 году, когда Гурвиц только к власти пришел!
А т. к. Гурвиц этого всего не сделал - значит он своими действиями поддерживал эту стройку в парке!

----------


## aliaodessa

Но если 1.Міністерство регіонального розвитку і будівництва України дало дозвіл на цей проект як екс*периментальний за умови розробки базовим науково-дослідним інститутом Мінрегіонбуду та погодження у встановленому законом порядку 

2Протести прокуратури області на адресу начальника інспекції ДАБК в Одеській області, котрий погодив будівництво 24-поверхового готелю, і керівництва обласної державної служби «Укрінвестекспертиза», які видали позитивний експертний висновок, було відхилено.
При наложении протеста прокурора и поддержкой (гипотетически)всеми депутатам,
застройщик  своей частной(уже не общественной,т.к.была продажа ,а  не аренда)обратится вероятно в суд..А суд что скажет?Верните деньги..?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Если по совести, то, конечно, следовало бы снести к чертовой бабушке то, что уже построено. Тогда бы неповадно было прочим желающим строить на побережье вкладывать денежки в сомнительные проекты.
В России, вроде, посносили дачи, незаконно построенные в заповедных зонах - и все в порядке. Почему у нас должно быть иначе?

----------


## Viktoz

Ну изначально не имели право продавать эту землю. Продали с нарушением всевозможных актов, и законов.!
Потом какими-то путями получили еще и  разрешение на "экспериментальное" строительство на земле, которую продавать нельзя и строить  на ней тоже нельзя.

На лицо вся продажность наших чиновников. Как в анекдоте - любой каприз за ваши деньги.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Если по совести, то, конечно, следовало бы снести к чертовой бабушке то, что уже построено. Тогда бы неповадно было прочим желающим строить на побережье вкладывать денежки в сомнительные проекты.
> В России, вроде, посносили дачи, незаконно построенные в заповедных зонах - и все в порядке. Почему у нас должно быть иначе?


 Тихон Петрович! Ну по совести да,понятно...А по закону?Да тупые законы,под властьимущих подстроены,понятно,но других то нет!
Как считаете,если мораторий ввести,может изменится что-то?

----------


## Anton

> Тихон Петрович! Ну по совести да,понятно...А по закону?Да тупые законы,под властьимущих подстроены,понятно,но других то нет!
> Как считаете,если мораторий ввести,может изменится что-то?


 Вы что, не понимаете с первого раза?




> Ну, если документы выдали "всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні", а так же "споруда, названа оздоровчим комплексом, складається з офісних приміщень і 1-2-3-4-кімнатних апартаментів, які за своїми характеристиками фактично є помешканнями" нужно не просто снести, нужно признать выданные ранее документы недействительными, а строителей обязать за их же деньги убрать их строения, и высадить новые деревья, и еще оштрафовать, а деньги со штрафа на править на благоустройство Юбилейного парка!
> 
> Ну, а в дополнение ко всему прокуратура и СБУ должны провести расследование, каким это образом выдались документы на собственность вопреки законам... а там и до объявления Боделана в международный розыск не далеко.
> 
> Только это все нужно было делать сразу в 2005 году, когда Гурвиц только к власти пришел!
> А т. к. Гурвиц этого всего не сделал - значит он своими действиями поддерживал эту стройку в парке!

----------


## aliaodessa

Антон,не нервничайте,я не спрашиваю что НАДО было,я спрашиваю ЧТО СДЕЛАТЬ,чтобы не повторялось...Да и не к вам собственно обращалась,снимите корону...
Кстати,до ответа прочитайте,все уже было и прокуратура и суд...нарушений не нашли...

----------


## JN

> ..Т.е.надо снести и отдать кучу бабла? И будет всем счастие,так?


  Надо!!! Потому, что не надо было продавать, когда общественность, прямо на аукционе протестовала, не надо было нарушать законов Украины, в которой волей судеб мы живем, не надо было ставить себя любимого выше всех и претендовать на то, что за бабки можно украсть что хочешь! И будет всем счастие! Потому, что следующий сильно подумает, один ли он на этой планете, со своими бабками, или вдвоем с гурвицем, или еще есть пару сотен тысяч, которые в один момент могут и озвереть. Так что лучше уж снести, и будет счастье, в виде законности, в виде прецедента.

----------


## JN

> и прокуратура и суд...нарушений не нашли...


  Не смешите, прокуратура таки нашла, она и в суд подавала. Кассация по миханикам до сих пор висит...
Нарушений столько, что ненарушений не видно. "А судьи кто?".

----------


## Destin

> ...и прокуратура и суд...нарушений не нашли...


 А ты хлебни по двести -
Вообще забудешь об Одессе

----------


## aliaodessa

Понятно...надо снести все,но только как это сделать?Волевым решением мэра?Просто не ясно,как именно это сделать...

----------


## Ginger

> Понятно...надо снести все,но только как это сделать?Волевым решением мэра?Просто не ясно,как именно это сделать...


 Ты мне всеми постами тут напоминаешь народную мудрость
Тот, кто хочет, ищет возможность. Кто не хочет - оправдания.

Если бы у гэйя было желание, он бы попрепятствовал выдаче дальнейшей разрешухи.  
А так, не пытайся его выставить в данном случае жертвой и ничего не решающей единицей системы.

----------


## Destin

Канализационная система в Аркадиевской балке не выдерживает нагрузок из-за строительства новых домов.

http://*************/?p=8891

Нас ожидает очередное строительство в курортной зоне????

----------


## Anton

> Антон,не нервничайте,я не спрашиваю что НАДО было,я спрашиваю ЧТО СДЕЛАТЬ,чтобы не повторялось...Да и не к вам собственно обращалась,снимите корону...
> Кстати,до ответа прочитайте,все уже было и прокуратура и суд...нарушений не нашли...


 Как мило: Алина пытается оправдать рондинскую стройку, да еще и пользователей форума убедить, что "пусть строят экспериментально, посмотрим, может получится".

Вы невнимательно читали, что я написал, прочтите еще разок:




> Ну, если документы выдали "всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні", а так же "споруда, названа оздоровчим комплексом, складається з офісних приміщень і 1-2-3-4-кімнатних апартаментів, які за своїми характеристиками фактично є помешканнями" нужно не просто снести, нужно признать выданные ранее документы недействительными, а строителей обязать за их же деньги убрать их строения, и высадить новые деревья, и еще оштрафовать, а деньги со штрафа на править на благоустройство Юбилейного парка!
> 
> Ну, а в дополнение ко всему прокуратура и СБУ должны провести расследование, каким это образом выдались документы на собственность вопреки законам... а там и до объявления Боделана в международный розыск не далеко.

----------


## Anton

> Понятно...надо снести все,но только как это сделать?Волевым решением мэра?Просто не ясно,как именно это сделать...


 Вы задаете этот вопрос как официальный представитель горсовета?
Или как официальный представитель "Свободной Одессы"?

А позиция мэра по этому вопросу совпадает с позицией Алины:




> Депутаты Одесского городского совета отклонили протест прокурора по поводу строительства 24-этажного рекреационного комплекса на Французском бульваре, 60. *Не удовлетворять протест прокурора предложил городской голова Одессы Эдуард Гурвиц.*


 Такими действиями - всячески способствуя этой стройке - отменить ничего не получится, это точно.

----------


## aliaodessa

[QUOTE=Anton;4619202]

Ну, а в дополнение ко всему прокуратура и СБУ должны провести расследование, каким это образом выдались документы на собственность вопреки законам... а там и до объявления Боделана в международный розыск не далеко.

Только это все нужно было делать сразу в 2005 году, когда Гурвиц только к власти пришел!
Ваши слова?
Антон,прочтите вы внимательно...Я спрашивала,ЧТО  сделать,а не что надо было сделать..И стройку я не оправдываю,не перекручивайте,читайте ссылки...

----------


## Destin

> Ну, а в дополнение ко всему прокуратура и СБУ должны провести расследование, каким это образом выдались документы на собственность вопреки законам...


 О каком объективном расследовании можно говорить в Одессе, когда по итогам прошлого года горисполком выполнил план по обеспечению сотрудников прокуратуры и СБУ жильем на 100-150%?

----------


## aliaodessa

Скажите, а были ли жалобы в Киев,рассматривала ли прокуратура Украины этот вопрос?Кто знает?

----------


## Anton

> Сообщение от Anton
> 
> 
> Ну, если документы выдали "всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні", а так же "споруда, названа оздоровчим комплексом, складається з офісних приміщень і 1-2-3-4-кімнатних апартаментів, які за своїми характеристиками фактично є помешканнями" нужно не просто снести, нужно признать выданные ранее документы недействительными, а строителей обязать за их же деньги убрать их строения, и высадить новые деревья, и еще оштрафовать, а деньги со штрафа на править на благоустройство Юбилейного парка!
> 
> Ну, а в дополнение ко всему прокуратура и СБУ должны провести расследование, каким это образом выдались документы на собственность вопреки законам... а там и до объявления Боделана в международный розыск не далеко.
> 
> 
>  Только это все нужно было делать сразу в 2005 году, когда Гурвиц только к власти пришел!
> ...


 Фраза:




> Только это все нужно было делать сразу в 2005 году, когда Гурвиц только к власти пришел!


 Действительно мои слова. А что?

Обращаю ваше внимание, что эта фраза не отменяет всего остального, что таки нужно сделать (по поводу следствий, анулирования документов и прочего)! И в 2005-м нужно было это сделать, и в 2006-м, и в 2007, и в 2008, и в 2009, но ничего не делалось же и не делается, только наоборот.

Автор этих высказываний:




> Но если 1.Міністерство регіонального розвитку і будівництва України дало дозвіл на цей проект як екс*периментальний за умови розробки базовим науково-дослідним інститутом Мінрегіонбуду та погодження у встановленому законом порядку 
> 
> 2Протести прокуратури області на адресу начальника інспекції ДАБК в Одеській області, котрий погодив будівництво 24-поверхового готелю, і керівництва обласної державної служби «Укрінвестекспертиза», які видали позитивний експертний висновок, було відхилено.
> При наложении протеста прокурора и поддержкой (гипотетически)всеми депутатам,
> застройщик  своей частной(уже не общественной,т.к.была продажа ,а  не аренда)обратится вероятно в суд..А суд что скажет?Верните деньги..?


 Поддерживает рондинскую стройку на склонах.

Как и Гурвиц, который рекомендует не поддерживать протест прокуратуры.

----------


## Anton

> Скажите, а были ли жалобы в Киев,рассматривала ли прокуратура Украины этот вопрос?Кто знает?


 Скажите, что сделал мэр Гурвиц, чтобы рондинская стройка не начиналась?
Скажите, что сделали представители "Свободной Одессы", чтобы рондинская стройка не начиналась?

----------


## aliaodessa

> Скажите, что сделал мэр Гурвиц, чтобы рондинская стройка не начиналась?
> Скажите, что сделали представители "Свободной Одессы", чтобы рондинская стройка не начиналась?


 Антон! вы или не понимаете,или не хотите понять...
Участок куплен в частную собственность,далее см.предыдущие посты..
Скажите ,уже аргументированно,с фактами..что может сделать мэр,если
все министерства и т.д. дали разрешения?
Обьясните,как СЕЙЧАС поступать..
Протест прокурора, и т.д. и т.п ...Пусть прокуратура подает в суд,не в одесский,в Верховный....КАК остановить - решением суда,и то ,в случае,если будут доказанны нарушения..Я не ЗА застройку,но я за разумное решение проблемы.Считаю,что разумно НЕ ДОПУСКАТЬ БОЛЕЕ СТРОЕК...т.е. мораторий на застройку..

----------


## Destin

Если бы мэр захотел, то сделал. И на вполне законном основании, заметьте, для этого достаточно аргументов. 

Но есть и последний аргумент, вот здесь:

http://play.ukr.net/videos/show/key/b1ca7467e0d0cb35a2967af852d4968c/

----------


## Anton

> Антон! вы или не понимаете,или не хотите понять...
> Участок куплен в частную собственность,далее см.предыдущие посты..
> Скажите ,уже аргументированно,с фактами..что может сделать мэр,если
> все министерства и т.д. дали разрешения?
> Обьясните,как СЕЙЧАС поступать..
> Протест прокурора, и т.д. и т.п ...Пусть прокуратура подает в суд,не в одесский,в Верховный....КАК остановить - решением суда,и то ,в случае,если будут доказанны нарушения..Я не ЗА застройку,но я за разумное решение проблемы.Считаю,что разумно НЕ ДОПУСКАТЬ БОЛЕЕ СТРОЕК...т.е. мораторий на застройку..


 *Сейчас*, как и всегда, поступать нужно примерно вот так:




> Ну, если документы выдали "всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні", а так же "споруда, названа оздоровчим комплексом, складається з офісних приміщень і 1-2-3-4-кімнатних апартаментів, які за своїми характеристиками фактично є помешканнями" нужно не просто снести, *нужно признать выданные ранее документы недействительными*, а *строителей обязать за их же деньги убрать их строения*, и высадить новые деревья, *и еще оштрафовать, а деньги со штрафа на править на благоустройство Юбилейного парка*!
> 
> Ну, *а в дополнение ко всему прокуратура и СБУ должны провести расследование*, каким это образом выдались документы на собственность вопреки законам... а там и до объявления Боделана в международный розыск не далеко.


 Для вас выделил *жирным*, чтоб понятней было.

----------


## aliaodessa

Скажите,Антон,как вы это себе представляете?Признать на основании чего???
Как обязать строителей?
Только на основании решения суда.Провильно мэр сказал - подавайте в суд..

----------


## Ginger

> Признать на основании чего???
> Как обязать строителей?


 На основании ровно того же, как и продали *часть территории парка в частную собственность*

----------


## JN

> Скажите, а были ли жалобы в Киев,рассматривала ли прокуратура Украины этот вопрос?Кто знает?


 Скажите, а где Вы были с 2005г?

----------


## aliaodessa

Джинджер! Доказать ,что часть территоррии парка принадлежащего громаде, продана в декабре 2005 года в частную собственность незаконно, наверное тоже надо в суде? Блин,есть тут хоть один юрист,который объяснил бы,как можно признать незаконным?

----------


## aliaodessa

> Скажите, а где Вы были с 2005г?


 Как где,дома..Только на пляж хожу на Ланжерон,в тех краях редко бываю..Джинджер спросила,как я отношусь к этой стройке,я и отвечаю..
А что,только те,кто в 2005 возмущались имеют право спрашивать?
Перечитала тему с начала,ответов не нашла..Или вы разделяете пользователей на тех,кто где был в 2005?

----------


## Anton

> Скажите,Антон,как вы это себе представляете?Признать на основании чего???
> Как обязать строителей?
> Только на основании решения суда.Провильно мэр сказал - подавайте в суд..


 Признать на основании того, что документы выданы *"всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні"*.

А что там с протестом прокуратуры? За что голосовал сам Гурвиц и призывал голосовать других?

----------


## aliaodessa

> Признать на основании того, что документы выданы *"всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні"*.
> 
> А что там с протестом прокуратуры? За что голосовал сам Гурвиц и призывал голосовать других?


 Мэр сказал,что прокуратура должна обратиться в суд..если суд ничего не
решит есть инстанции повыше..

----------


## Anton

> Мэр сказал,что прокуратура должна обратиться в суд..если суд ничего не
> решит есть инстанции повыше..


  :smileflag: 

Ах, какой герой и защитник склонов!

----------


## Dema

> *Мэр сказал*,что прокуратура должна обратиться в суд..если суд ничего не
> решит есть инстанции повыше..


 А мэр сам-то не обязан бороться за законность?

----------


## Anton

> Мэр сказал,что прокуратура должна обратиться в суд..если суд ничего не
> решит есть инстанции повыше..


 А "Свободная Одесса" что? Чего молчат?

----------


## Скрытик

> А "Свободная Одесса" что? Чего молчат?


 Им некогда, они презервативы зеленкой наполняют  :smileflag:

----------


## aliaodessa

Из всего вышеизложенного,делаю вывод - никто не знает как действенно и в рамках закона ,ну если не остановить существующие,то хотя бы не допустить новых - НИКТО НЕ ЗНАЕТ..
Если будут настоящие(не доморощенные ) юристы сюда заглядывать,прошу разъяснить,какова процедура отмены застройки на частной земле ,что  и кто может остановить застройку по-закону..

----------


## Ginger

> Если будут настоящие(не доморощенные ) юристы сюда заглядывать


 Ага, сами вляпались, а теперь думаете, как за счёт чужих мозгов снова перед выборами предстать белыми и пушистыми.
Очаровательно!

Может большинство одесситов и терпело бы злодеяния этого лжехозяйственника жабской наружности, но склоны, и в частности эта стройка, стали последней каплей.

----------


## aliaodessa

[QUOTE=Ginger;4630558]Ага, сами вляпались, а теперь думаете, как за счёт чужих мозгов снова перед выборами предстать белыми и пушистыми.
Очаровательно!

Джинджер!Что значит сама вляпалась????
Вы задали мне вопрос,я попыталась разобраться,вы сказали писать тут,а теперь я вляпалась?????
Симпатично у вас все выходит.....

----------


## Ginger

> Джинджер!Что значит сама вляпалась????
> Вы задали мне вопрос,я попыталась разобраться,вы сказали писать тут,а теперь я вляпалась?????
> Симпатично у вас все выходит.....


 Ты читаешь только так, как выгодно тебе?
Я ж ничо против не имею. И восторгаюсь таким рвением к "разобраться"!

----------


## Пушкин

> Мэр сказал,что прокуратура должна обратиться в суд..если суд ничего не
> решит есть инстанции повыше..


  А сам мЕр - будет продолжать застройку.....

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Если будут настоящие(не доморощенные ) юристы сюда заглядывать,прошу разъяснить,какова процедура отмены застройки на частной земле ,что  и кто может остановить застройку по-закону..


 Есть такой настоящий юрист Казарновский, который еще в далеком 2005 году наглядно доказал, что "по вновь открывшимся обстоятельствам" можно даже мэра миллионного города переназначить. Что тогда говорить о признании недействительной банальной сделки купли-продажи - на основании ч. 1 ст. 203, ст. 204, ст. 215 ГКУ. Что должно произойти в этом случае - читайте ст. 216 ГК.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> *Dema*, я не понимаю понятия дорого. На любой товар цена определяется рыночным спросом. Если кто то хочет жить в дешевой халупе, которая развалится, он там квартиру и покупает.


 На склонах строить можно. Тут два варианта: либо строить "экономично", как сейчас, с трещинами и прочими прелестями, либо - хорошо. Если строить хорошо и правильно, то стоимость квадратного метра такой стройки будет на уровне 5.000 кв.м., а стоимость средней квартиры - 500.000 долл.

Кодер, есть в экономике такое понятие, как "продукт-заменитель".
К сожалению, на свете есть не так много дебилов, которые, имея полмиллиона долларов, купят дом на берегу моря, в котором нельзя купаться девять месяцев в году. За гораздо более скромные деньги можно обзавестись недвижимостью где-то в Анталье или на побережье Египта, где в течение полугода температура воды в море выше 20 градусов. Тем более, что перелет из той же Москвы до Одессы и до Антальи по времени почти не отличается.

А что касается одесситов, они как-то не торопятся покупать квартиры даже в нынешних, "экономичных" домах.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> На склонах строить можно. 
> .


 Может быть и можно. Может быть дома на склонах и не развалятся или развалятся не все и не сразу.
Дело в том, что строить их там НЕ НУЖНО! Ни под жилье, ни под культурно-развлекательные центры, ни под гостинницы и дома приемов мэрии (читай место жительства мэра) нельзя отать ни единого кусочка берега нашего моря.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Может быть и можно. Может быть дома на склонах и не развалятся или развалятся не все и не сразу.
> Дело в том, что строить их там НЕ НУЖНО! Ни под жилье, ни под культурно-развлекательные центры, ни под гостинницы и дома приемов мэрии (читай место жительства мэра) нельзя отать ни единого кусочка берега нашего моря.


 Тут такие аспекты
- ТЕХНИЧЕСКИ: строить можно. Или недорого, так, что скоро развалятся, или очень дорого, но хорошо.
- ЮРИДИЧЕСКИ: строить нельзя. категорически.

А вот нужно/ненужно - это уже совершенно отдельный аспект.

----------


## coder_ak

*Сергей Дибров*, значит надо таки отдать должное тем людям, которые сумели так запудрить мозги инвесторам, что те хотят вкладывать в это бабло.

----------


## Dema

> *Сергей Дибров*, значит надо таки отдать должное тем людям, которые сумели так запудрить мозги инвесторам, что те хотят вкладывать в это бабло.


 От заслуга великая. Это происходило в период, когда инвестор и сам был "обманываться рад". :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> *Сергей Дибров*, значит надо таки отдать должное тем людям, которые сумели так запудрить мозги инвесторам, что те хотят вкладывать в это бабло.


 Я потратил год жизни на то, чтобы убедить Михаников не начинать стройку - именно потому, что инвесторы могут невовремя закончится. Например, аккурат посередине нулевого цикла.

----------


## Лысый0

> От заслуга великая. Это происходило в период, когда инвестор и сам был "обманываться рад".


  кодер не знает классики!

----------


## Destin

> *Сергей Дибров*, значит надо таки отдать должное тем людям, которые сумели так запудрить мозги инвесторам, что те хотят вкладывать в это бабло.


 Все гораздо проще. Никакой инвестор и уж, тем более, миханики не собирались и не собираются вкладывать деньги в серьезное берегоукрепление. Задача одна - построить подешевле и продать подороже. Они же ПИИ, им здесь не жить. Как и боделану-гурвицу, впрочем.

----------


## Anton

> Из всего вышеизложенного,делаю вывод - никто не знает как действенно и в рамках закона ,ну если не остановить существующие,то хотя бы не допустить новых - НИКТО НЕ ЗНАЕТ..
> Если будут настоящие(не доморощенные ) юристы сюда заглядывать,прошу разъяснить,какова процедура отмены застройки на частной земле ,что  и кто может остановить застройку по-закону..


 Ой, что я вижу: юридическое управление горсовета не может даже заявление в суд составить.  :smileflag:  Тоже мне профессионалы.

----------


## Anton

> *Сергей Дибров*, значит надо таки отдать должное тем людям, которые сумели так запудрить мозги инвесторам, что те хотят вкладывать в это бабло.


  :smileflag:  Не столько инвесторам, сколько конечным покупателям квартир. Инвестор, кстати, скорее всего в курсе ненадежности и прочего...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Особливу небезпеку становить експериментальне будівництво багатоповерхового будинку з паркінгом прямо на міському пляжі, із самовільним захопленням берегових схилів і засипанням морського дна. Зазначений об’єкт розташований в історичній частині міста за адресою: Французький бульвар, 60/1.
> 
> Ділянку під будівництво 14-поверхового готелю площею 0,4361 га спочатку було відчужено на аукціоні в грудні 2005 року. У ролі представника покупця на земельних торгах фігурував депутат Одеської міськради. Згодом новоявленому власникові було видано державний акт про право власності на землю і додатковий дозвіл на будівництво вже 24-поверхового комплексу всупереч Земельному, Водному кодексам України і Державним будівельним нормам 360-92, які забороняють споруджувати подібні об’єкти у стометровій водоохоронній зоні. Крім того, споруда, названа оздоровчим комплексом, складається з офісних приміщень і 1-2-3-4-кімнатних апартаментів, які за своїми характеристиками фактично є помешканнями.
> 
> Знехтувано державні санітарні правила розміщення, облаштування та експлуатації оздоровчих закладів, затверджені наказом міністра охорони здоров’я України від 19.06.1996 р. №172.
> 
> Територія забудови 24-поверхового комплексу з апартаментами і паркінгом на сотні машиномісць розташована у зсувній зоні, поверховість перевищує припустиму норму на чотири поверхи (відповідно до ДБН В.1.1-12: 2006 «Будівництво в сейсмічних районах України»).


 Из чего вывод о том, что те, кто поддерживает строительство, фактически являются соучастниками нарушения вышеперечисленных нормативных актов, в частности Земельного и Водного кодексов, и, соответственно, должны понимать всю ответственность своих заявлений в поддержку застройки.

----------


## Лаврентий

Проблема не в деталях, а в общей кнцепции. 
 Можно себе прдеставить, чтобы начали застраивать Цетральный парк в Нью Йорке, или Гайд парк в Лондоне?
  Потенциально парк Юбилейный в Одессе намного превосходит и Центральный парк Нью Йорка и Гайд парк в Лондоне. 
  Это один из немногих парков мира расположеных прямо на берегу моря в самом центре большого города.
  Городу просто повезло, что оползни не позволили когдато застроить эту часть города, когда такие вещи еще не ценились.
  Так почему это надо делать сейчас, когда уже понятна и очевидна ценность каждого кв. м. этого парка?!
  Такие места принято объявлять парками национального значения, брать под охрану государства и вносить в реестр ЮНЕСКО, а не застраивать частными гостинницами.
  Актуальными для парка стройками являются, например, велосипедная трасса, потому что в дни наплыва людей велоспедисты уже представляют опасность для пешеходов, да и пешеходы мешают велосипелистам. 
  Актуальным является капитальное обновление тренажерных площадок вдоль трассы здоровья, строительство более современных туалетов, установка удобных скамеек, устройство площадок со столами и мангалами для любителей барбекью на свежем воздухе, разбивка травяных газонов, устройство прудов и фонтанов, освещения и подсветок, каких-нибудь постоянных выставок садово-паркового зодчества, скульптуры и т.п. 
  Актуальным является строительство бульвара вдоль обрыва над склонами. И прочее в том же духе.
  А не расхватывание и огораживание территорий под частный стройки.....

----------


## Лейпциг

И еще нужна грунтовая дорога для лошадей, т.к. им не полезно ходить по асфальту, а уж пробежаться - вообще ни-ни.
Да, Лаврентий, в этой теме идёт борьба между двумя концепциями: первая - та, что Вы изложили, вторая - "богатые имеют право делать, что хотят, потому что у них денег много".
Почему-то хотят они черт знает что.

----------


## JN

> А что,только те,кто в 2005 возмущались имеют право спрашивать?
> Перечитала тему с начала,ответов не нашла..Или вы разделяете пользователей на тех,кто где был в 2005?


 Ну что Вы, не разделяю. Я просто споросил ГДЕ Вы были?
Что до жалб в Киев, то да, были, возили их люди, которые сами же и пикетировали соответствующие учреждения. К жалобам прилагалист тысячи подписей граждан, собранных непосредственно на склонах. Столичными организациями, которые пикетировались были генпрокуратура и госкомзем. Не исключаю, что годичное судебное разбирательство по делу михаников было результатом и этих протестов, тоже. Тем более, что госкомзем до конца поддерживал позицию прокурора в суде, т.е. как и прокурор считал государственные интересы ущемленными.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я бы хотел сказать следующее. Если бы мы все не стали против застройки тогда, в 2005-м, и потом, начиная с лета 2007-го, не пикетировали, не собирали подписи, не писали статьи, не "флудили" на форумах, не судились - склоны были бы в состоянии застройки. И за это я хочу сказать "Спасибо" всем, кто так или иначе помог спасти склоны от застройки.

Сейчас же, когда грянул кризис, выяснилась полная финансовая несостоятельность "Михаников", а ряд других проектов вроде "Макстроя", "Рыночных технологий", оказался заблокирован судебными решениями. Таким образом, вместо 5-6 строек, фактически есть только рондинская. 

И сейчас тому же Рондину выгоднее достроить свой объект в виде малоэтажного рекреационно-развлекательного комплекса - так будет быстрее достроено и быстрее окупится. Тут уже надо выбирать между скорейшей достройкой или возвращением местности первоначального вида за счет застройщика.

----------


## Безам

*Наиболее активным греческим инвестором в Одесскую область является группа «Миханики»* 

http://eho-ua.com/2009/03/23/naibole...mikhaniki.html

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Какой там сейчас у "михаников" кредитный рейтинг? а?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Какой там сейчас у "михаников" кредитный рейтинг? а?


 Та шоб никакого не осталось!

----------


## Безам

*Как превратить одесские склоны в культурно-исторический оазис* 

http://www.krug.com.ua/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5559&Itemid=45

И что слышно насчет этого проекта?

----------


## JN

> Какой там сейчас у "михаников" кредитный рейтинг? а?


  Слушай, ретинг, как рейтинг - если "Дельфинов" построят, так и рейтинг поднимется, неужели не понятно? Все за наш счет...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

С таким рейтингом у "Михаников" денег не будет даже на обнесение стройплощадки забором.

----------


## JN

Ну дай бог, чтоб не пришлось туда еще раз, а то может ведь столько людей и не выйти.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> С таким рейтингом у "Михаников" денег не будет даже на обнесение стройплощадки забором.


 О рейтингах будем говорить после окончания кризиса.
А сейчас с рейтингами или без них все равно строить пока никто не станет.
Или станет?

----------


## JN

> Или станет?


 Вот именно! Имеющий деньги и готовый подождать несколько лет вложит их имнно сейчас, т.к. это эффективней - конкуренции нет, работы дешевле. Есть и еще один резон, например, если знаешь, что потом на на вожделенную земельку уже не "влезешь" - тоже надо столбить.

----------


## Gogler

так а разве плохо, если будет аллея вдоль моря окультурена?

----------


## Dema

> так а разве плохо, если будет аллея вдоль моря *окультурена*?


 Двадцатиэтажками?

----------


## Скрытик

> Двадцатиэтажками?


 Нет, заборами вокруг них  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

> Нет, заборами вокруг них


  А ведь все к этому и идет. 
* Gogler* Неужели Вы думаете что если построят элитный дом, то разрешат Вам ходить по территории, или детям играть на "их" площадках?
 А если они еще и свой выход к морю сделают, то можно забыть  о пляже возле такого *"окультуривания"*.

----------


## Gogler

так заборы убирают в конце концов после ремонта, их же делают как раз для того, чтобы кто-то проходя не попал под кирпич.. техника безопасности. вон в москве как классно проехаться вдоль москвы реки. или в киеве вдоль днепра. а у нас что, один приморский. вам за город не обидно?

----------


## Буджак

А главное, окультурят стоянками и дорогой. Вместо ТЗ и деревьев...



> вон в москве как классно проехаться вдоль москвы реки.


 А уж вдоль Яузы как классно! Незабываемые впечатления. Кстати, скажите маршрутик, который Вам так понравился. Пробки на Кремлевской набережной замечательны, бетонные и кирпичные стены рабуют глаз, а запах! Этот запах... Бедные владельцы Логанов без кондиционеров летом открывают окна, чтобы не поджариться, а лица у них аж зелененькие... Наверное, от восхищения!

----------


## Gogler

> А ведь все к этому и идет. 
> * Gogler* Неужели Вы думаете что если построят элитный дом, то разрешат Вам ходить по территории, или детям играть на "их" площадках?
>  А если они еще и свой выход к морю сделают, то можно забыть  о пляже возле такого *"окультуривания"*.


 Ну а какие элитные дома у нас закрыты? я таких не знаю. машины не пускают, а пройти можно везде. в новую аркадию, например, свободно входишь. другой вопрос в безопасности - но ведь Одесса стоит уже не первые 5 лет. И порт тоже строили когда-то прямо на море, у нас для этого есть целый институт - чтобы потом этот дом не отправился в свободное плавание. Моя позиция такая  если облагораживается все вокруг - то почему бы и нет. А там же должны были быть условия по благоустройству территории - это входит в любой конкурс по продаже земли.. ?

----------


## Dema

> *так заборы убирают* в конце концов после ремонта, их же делают как раз для того, чтобы кто-то проходя не попал под кирпич.. техника безопасности. вон в москве как классно проехаться вдоль москвы реки. или в киеве вдоль днепра. а у нас что, один приморский. вам за город не обидно?


 Убирают строительные заборы и на их место тут-же ставят прочный, непроходимый "декоративный" заборчик (оградку) метра три высотой.
И домишко остается.

----------


## Gogler

> А уж вдоль Яузы как классно! Незабываемые впечатления. Кстати, скажите маршрутик, который Вам так понравился. Пробки на Кремлевской набережной, замечательны, бетонные и кирпичные стены рабуют глаз, а запах! Этот запах... Бедные владельцы Логанов без кондиционеров летом открывают окна, чтобы не поджариться, а лица у них аж зелененькие... Наверное, от восхищения!


 ну в одессе вряд-ли набережная когда то вообще превратится в проспект, ввиду расположения своих кварталов. а вот красивая аллея - вы когда-то гуляли там или проезжали? я гулял, красивое зрелище. на пароходике опять же, интересно было покататься.

----------


## Gogler

> Убирают строительные заборы и на их место тут-же ставят прочный, непроходимый "декоративный" заборчик (оградку) метра три высотой.
> И домишко остается.


 Дема, а где - я же говорю - вот например в Новую аркадию легко проходишь. что вы имеете в виду? если бояться, конечно никуда не войдешь. и ты не понял- я же говорю не про конкретные застройки - а вообще - было бы круто иметь вдоль моря красивую набережную

----------


## Буджак

А что, нужно застроить склоны, чтоб кататься на пароходике? А какую аллею Вы имеете в виду? Если ТЗ, да, гулял, и жаль, если она превратится в проезжую часть. Или в набережную. Нам повезло, что у нас ее нет!

----------


## Dema

> Дема, а где - я же говорю - вот например в Новую аркадию легко проходишь. что вы имеете в виду? если бояться, конечно никуда не войдешь. и ты не понял- я же говорю не про конкретные застройки - а вообще - было бы круто иметь вдоль моря красивую набережную


 Разговоры про набережную ведутся исключительно для замыливания истинных целей - застройки склонов огромными домами. Соответственно парка не будет и ТЗ не будет, и дома такие там строить нельзя (слишком дорого стоит правильное укрепление склона).

----------


## Лейпциг

Каждую неделю появляется очередной "новичок", которому нужно (?) объяснять, чем именно хорош "кусочек природы" возле моря - без пивных ларьков, шашлычных, тиров и т.п.
Gogler, Вы тему-то читали? Или сразу с 233-й страницы начали вопросы задавать?
Вернитесь хотя бы на 20 страниц назад и прочитайте оттуда и до 234-й, "достоевский" (от слова "достать") Вы наш!
Еще раз предлагаю: давайте встретимся лично, компанией сторонников и противников "набережной", да и пройдемся вместе по ТЗ.

----------


## Gogler

Дема, так а зачем нам считать деньги, которые потратят - какая разница - огромные или копейки. 

Лейпциг, я читал не все конечно, но мы же ведь не убеждаем кого-то, а обсуждаем - я же высказываю свое мнение, что красивая освещенная аллея вдоль моря - было бы классная вещь для горожан и гостей города. Сейчас одна аркадия как раз с этими шашлычными и тирами. А будь там красивая набережная как во всех европейских городах - с красивыми  и магазинчиками - это да. многоэтажки конечно гон, они не должны быть преобладающими..

----------


## Буджак

> красивая освещенная аллея вдоль моря - было бы классная вещь для горожан и гостей города.


 Так она уже есть! И именно ее хотят уничтожить, застроив склоны высотками, построив стоянки и проложив дорогу.

----------


## Скрытик

> вон в москве как классно проехаться вдоль москвы реки. или в киеве вдоль днепра. а у нас что, один приморский. вам за город не обидно?


 Ну так кто мешает? Боделан вон на Неву перебрался.
Хоть я и автомобилист но проехаться вдоль плажа как то не прет, наверное я дефективный какой?

----------


## Ginger

*Господа,  вы кормите очередного тролля.*

----------


## Скрытик

> Каждую неделю появляется очередной "новичок", которому нужно (?) объяснять, чем именно хорош "кусочек природы" возле моря - без пивных ларьков, шашлычных, тиров и т.п.
> Gogler, Вы тему-то читали? Или сразу с 233-й страницы начали вопросы задавать?


 Если бы новичок. Новички анонимными прокси крайне редко пользуются. Думаю эта маска нам знакома...

----------


## -Ariadna-

А смысл этих коллективных хождений? Если есть люди которые больше предпочитают урбанистические пейзажи, как им можно привить любовь к природе?

----------


## Dema

> Дема, так а зачем нам *считать деньги, которые потратят* - какая разница - огромные или копейки. 
> 
> ..


 В том-то и дело, что "которые НЕ потратят". И мне не все равно, что уничтожают парк.

----------


## Dema

> А смысл этих коллективных хождений? Если *есть люди которые больше предпочитают урбанистические пейзажи*, как им можно привить любовь к природе?


 В Одессе таких хватает, зачем еще. А парков все меньше.

----------


## Gogler

> Если бы новичок. Новички анонимными прокси крайне редко пользуются. Думаю эта маска нам знакома...


 
а разве администрация не обязуется хранить молчание о ай пи и обо всем, что связано с конфиденциальностью?

----------


## Скрытик

> а разве администрация не обязуется хранить молчание о ай пи и обо всем, что связано с конфиденциальностью?


 А я где-то показал ай-пи? 
*МОД за обсуждение действий администрации в неположенном месте.*

----------


## Лейпциг

Смысл хождений? А может, люди, которые хотят везде видеть магазинчики и ресторанчики, по ТЗ ни разу и не ходили? Может, они не знают, что именно хотят уничтожить.
Ланжерон: ресторанчики, шашлычные, музыка гремит, асфальт, клумбы с цветами. Все довольно близко к морю. "Тянет" на набережную?
Отрада: аналогично.
Аркадия: аналогично.
Лузановка: аналогично.
Хватит? Или мало?
Кстати, в районе Яхт-клуба и "Дельфина" ТЗ как раз отходит от морского берега и, скорее всего, именно поэтому там не построили (пока еще) сплошные ресторанчики.

Да, я хочу, чтобы человек, который "За" ресторанчики, показал, где их еще не хватает! Где нужно срубить деревья и т.п., чтобы было где выпить-закусить. Мне эта анонимность и безликость уже надоела. Интересно, опять-таки, увидеть, сколько именно "новичков"...

----------


## Gogler

Лейпчиг, так а что там, одиночные уголки - нет общей обьединенной структуры - кусочки мозаики. а между ними - темнота и глухомань, обживаемая одесситами только на 1 мая и изредка летом..  Я как раз против шашлычных и толчков за рубль. А вот грамотно там перестроить и сделать действительно красивую набережную, с инфраструктурой, домик к домику - причем именно домики - а не кондоминимумы - вот что было бы красиво и интересно.

----------


## Лейпциг

Не надо, чтобы одесситы обжили всё-всё побережье!
Какой был когда-то Бугаз и как его спаскудили...
А какие домики видятся Вам вдоль ТЗ?

----------


## Gogler

так у бугаза же нет и никогда не было аллеи вдоль моря, одни базы отдыха и все, что вы имеете в виду? под домиками имею в виду 2-3 этажные коттеджи с ресторанчиками, кофейнями и всем подобным. Как везде во всем мире. Отдыхающий гуляет и тратить свои денюжки, что нам и нужно ) хотелось бы видеть цельную аллею от порта до аркадии как минимум

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Вы спросите меня, что я хочу видеть?

А я отвечу. Я хочу видеть положенные по государственным строительным нормам 12 квадратных метров зеленых насаждений на одного жителя. Передаю по буквам: *двенадцать*, а не нынешние девять, и *зеленых насаждений*, а не ресторанчиков, коттеджиков, пивнушек, сортирчиков, асфальтированных набережных и магистралей районного значения "Ланжерон-Аркадия через Дельфин", как кто-то анонимизированный здесь предлагает.

Кстати, на сегодняшний день, три из имеющихся девяти квадратных метров на каждого жителя находятся как раз на склонах. Раз городская власть  не признает за данной территорией статус парковой зоны, значит, это площадь на сегодня составляет уже не девять, а шесть.  При двенадцати по норме.

Это, кстати, к вопросу о привлекательности Одессы для проживания и даже временного пребывания.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Ну а какие элитные дома у нас закрыты? я таких не знаю. машины не пускают, а пройти можно везде.


 Ничего не понимаю. Так как же проехаться по набережной, как в Москве, если машины не пускают?

----------


## Gogler

Пешком, я же написал. Пройтись пешком!!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Пешком, я же написал. Пройтись пешком!!


 А, а я-то думал, что мне померещилось:



> так заборы убирают в конце концов после ремонта, их же делают как раз для того, чтобы кто-то проходя не попал под кирпич.. техника безопасности. вон в москве как классно проехаться вдоль москвы реки. или в киеве вдоль днепра. а у нас что, один приморский. вам за город не обидно?


 А пройтись пешком мне, слава Богу, пока есть где. От Ланжерона до Аркадии идет прекрасная аллея - тенистая, уютная, живописная. Регулярно на ней прохаживаюсь пешком со своими детьми. Раньше по ней можно было пройтись аж до 16 ст.Б.Ф., но сейчас, из-за каких-то (слово пропущено в соответствии с требованиями пункта 1 раздела III Правил форума), за Аркадией эта аллея для меня закрыта. Поэтому лично я очень не хотел бы потерять то, что еще осталось.

----------


## Лейпциг

Именно что у Бугаза одни базы отдыха. В это-то и заключается "испаскудили". А там, вдоль моря, был широкий пляж, а где волны уже не доставали - тот же белый песок, но поросший какой-то жесткой голубоватой травой. Дюны такие небольшие. Простор. 
Если хочется гулять среди коттеджей - добро пожаловать в "Царское Село", Фонтанку и т.д.
Я не против культурного парка и одни из самых ярких воспоминаний детства - поездки с мамой в Парк Шевченко. Этот парк поражал своей ухоженностью, "пышностью", богатством цветников. Пока отвлеклась от форума и мыла полы, сочинила оду в прозе этому парку, но теперь вижу, что это не по теме. Короче, его бы окультурить!
Нет, ну Вам действительно хочется гулять среди коттеджей?!
А что "отдыхающие оставят денюжку", то: 1) они оставят ее не нам (или же Вы лоббируете интересы тех, кто может и хочет открыть ресторанчики везде-везде); 2) приведу еще раз старый мой довод: если я пущу в свою квартиру человек 5 квартирантов, то денежка мне будет "капать", но разве ж это будет жизнь?

----------


## Destin

> ...Кстати, в районе Яхт-клуба и "Дельфина" ТЗ как раз отходит от морского берега и, скорее всего, именно поэтому там не построили (пока еще) сплошные ресторанчики...


 Справка: склоны в районе Яхт-клуба, а точнее от Канатной дороги и до ресторана Глечик сданы в аренду на 49 лет компании Миханики Украины для стироительства комплекса зданий и сооружений Дельфины: http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/

----------


## Скрытик

> Именно что у Бугаза одни базы отдыха. В это-то и заключается "испаскудили". А там, вдоль моря, был широкий пляж, а где волны уже не доставали - тот же белый песок, но поросший какой-то жесткой голубоватой травой. Дюны такие небольшие. Простор.


 Было дело. Она еще цвела красиво, я еще удивлялся как на такой жаре (босиком до моря тяжело было дойти - только бегом), они не засыхают. И небольшие кустики как перекати поле ветер к осени гонял.... 
Сорри за оффтоп - но действительно шикарный берег был, без всякого намывания.

----------


## Gogler

так я сам в парке гуляю. я имел в виду, что вам по дерибасовской нравится ходить? а если туда добавить вид на море )? я против масштабной застройки, я уже говорил - а точечная сейчас - никуда не годится - чтобы пройти с ланжерона дальше - идешь через разбитую базу, которая давно уже в частных руках. И насчет аллеи от Ланжерона до Аркадии это вы не ходили там зимой или ночью летом... Пройдите, много нового увидите и познакомитесь заодно кое с кем... моя мысль - должно быть красиво и по европейски - без советского догоним и перегоним.

----------


## Gogler

> Справка: склоны в районе Яхт-клуба, а точнее от Канатной дороги и до ресторана Глечик сданы в аренду на 49 лет компании Миханики Украины для стироительства комплекса зданий и сооружений Дельфины: http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/


 интересная ссылка. только нет у механиков денег сейчас на него. а по ссылке - вот что пишут - "Первоначально предлагалось разработчиками генплана города расширить Трассу здоровья, чтобы открыть по ней автомобильное движение. Однако мэрией было выдвинуто условие, что Трасса здоровья должна быть сохранена как место для пеших и велосипедных прогулок"

И я считаю - как морской аналог Дерибасовской - трасса будет идеальна. Если она будет без машин

----------


## Лейпциг

А что хорошего сейчас на Дерибасовской? На что любоваться-то? Слева сидят, едят, справа сидят, едят. Это "убитая" улица, так же, как московский Арбат.
"Дерибасовская с видом на море" - еще раз: Аркадия, Отрада, Ланжерон, Лузановка.
- Хватит? 
- Мало!
Еще раз: почему мало???
А ночью в парках гулять не нужно. И природа должна от нас отдыхать, и у нехороших людей не будет возможности ограбить/изнасиловать/убить неосторожных. А сделать парк таким, чтобы он был ночью освещен, как днем - зачем? Если не спится, посидим на форуме поболтаем. Всему свое время и место.
Вся трасса - аналог Дерибасовской?  Т.е., сидят за столиками и едят на протяжении 5 км (или сколько-там?). А мы рядом ходим, дышим морским (?) воздухом, наслаждаемся пением птиц (?), шумом ветра в кронах деревьев (?) или "Радио "Хит-ФМ"? 

Хочу видеть живого "тролля"!
Gogler, у Вас родители есть?

----------


## Destin

Он "дитя Гурвилана"

----------


## Gogler

> А что хорошего сейчас на Дерибасовской? На что любоваться-то? Слева сидят, едят, справа сидят, едят. Это "убитая" улица, так же, как московский Арбат.
> "Дерибасовская с видом на море" - еще раз: Аркадия, Отрада, Ланжерон, Лузановка.
> - Хватит? 
> - Мало!
> Еще раз: почему мало???
> А ночью в парках гулять не нужно. И природа должна от нас отдыхать, и у нехороших людей не будет возможности ограбить/изнасиловать/убить неосторожных. А сделать парк таким, чтобы он был ночью освещен, как днем - зачем? Если не спится, посидим на форуме поболтаем. Всему свое время и место.
> Вся трасса - аналог Дерибасовской?  Т.е., сидят за столиками и едят на протяжении 5 км (или сколько-там?). А мы рядом ходим, дышим морским (?) воздухом, наслаждаемся пением птиц (?), шумом ветра в кронах деревьев (?) или "Радио "Хит-ФМ"? 
> 
> Хочу видеть живого "тролля"!
> Gogler, у Вас родители есть?


 тут образовалась дружная компания тех, кто пишет не меньше, чем я и тем не менее их троллями не обзывают. заангажированые вы все. если бы я был как вы выражаетесь троль - я бы подкинул парочку идей СО, как морально убить конкурентов.. почему вы считаете, что обычный одессит не может быть активен? или все, кто пишет много - сразу попадает в тролли)? тогда вы все тут одной крови ) а родители у меня есть - не детдомовский я

----------


## Лейпциг

"Троль" - это потому, что Вы своими вопросами вынуждаете нас в сотый раз писать все одно и то же, а не из-за смысла самих вопросов. 
Почему о родителях спросила: это был намек, что не всегда же Вам будет нравиться ресторанное времяпровождение, захочется тишины и т.п. ПосмотрИте, дескать, на своих родителей - и Вы ведь таким будете. Так что надо уже обеспечить себе тихий парк для прогулок. Вот.

----------


## Вдова Гурвиц

> тут образовалась дружная компания тех, кто пишет не меньше, чем я и тем не менее их троллями не обзывают. заангажированые вы все. если бы я был как вы выражаетесь троль - я бы подкинул парочку идей СО, как морально убить конкурентов.. почему вы считаете, что обычный одессит не может быть активен? или все, кто пишет много - сразу попадает в тролли)? тогда вы все тут одной крови ) а родители у меня есть - не детдомовский я


 Милый друг!
Понимаете ли, разница между "заангажированными" и вами - юношей бледным со взором горящим - в одном маленьком, но важном нюансе. "Заангажированные", как Вы изволили выразиться, высказывают свои *собственные* убеждения. Выстраданные. Наболевшие. А не продают свою честь и совесть (простите за употребление архаизмов, посмотрите значение этих слов в толковом словаре) за 30 сребреников, пытаясь убедить окружающих, как в известной песенке - "все хорошо, прекрасная маркиза". В то время, как уже и дом сгорел, и конюшня вместе с лошадьми.

Мы - одесситы (а не выходцы из какого-нибудь _Баку,_ к примеру) - люди не слепые. И вряд ли у Вас получится нас убедить в том, что предел мечтаний - это бетонные джунгли со стеклянно-китчевыми монстрами (увы, другого стиля строительства в Одессе сейчас практически нет) вместо склонов. Которые, к тому же, по документации проходят как *парк*. Как бы кое-кому это ни стояло костью в горле  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> так я сам в парке гуляю. я имел в виду, что вам по дерибасовской нравится ходить?


 Ежедневную полутора-двухчасовую прогулку с двумя детьми по Дерибасовской в будние дни и трехчасовую по выходным я себе даже не представляю. Чур меня, Господи. 




> И насчет аллеи от Ланжерона до Аркадии это вы не ходили там зимой или ночью летом... Пройдите, много нового увидите и познакомитесь заодно кое с кем...


 В последний раз эти тезисы я видел в пиар-плане "Михаников", где было четко расписано, как и чем стращать одесситов, неприязненно относящихся к застройке побережья. Тот план писали киевляне, ничего не смыслящие в одесских реалиях.

В свете этого - ничего личного, просто очень удачно вкладывается классическое: "с какова ты горада?" 

*Справка для гостей города-героя Одессы.*

В зимнее время на Трассе здоровья можно познакомиться с большим количеством интересных людей, а в целом она выглядит примерно так (кликабельно):



Такая ситуация в этом пока еще рукотворно-заповедном уголке не нравится некоторым (слово удалено в соответствии с требованиями п. 1 раздела ІІІ Правил форума). Мнение по этому поводу прогуливающихся одесситов можно прочитать в приложенных файлах.

----------


## Andgey

> так у бугаза же нет и никогда не было аллеи вдоль моря, одни базы отдыха и все, что вы имеете в виду? под домиками имею в виду 2-3 этажные коттеджи с ресторанчиками, кофейнями и всем подобным. Как везде во всем мире. Отдыхающий гуляет и тратить свои денюжки, что нам и нужно ) хотелось бы видеть цельную аллею от порта до аркадии как минимум


 Езжай за рубеж, смотри на эти коттеджи и трать там денежки свои. А мы будем просто прогуливаться вдоль моря по всему ОСТАВЩЕМУСЯ побережью, купаться там где нам удобно и где хочется, а не то что нам хотят оставить наши козлы-депутаты и городские власти.
В детстве мы бегали на 9-10 Фонтана на море купаться, рыбу ловить. А сейчас, что там,   Киваловские други и всякий зброд окупировал кусок побережья, и на сто процентов уверен, что среди них нет ни одного Одессита. Одессит так никогда не унизится, чтобы лишить других Одесситов и гостей города, свободного подхода к морю и отдыха на песчаном береге. А если вы  в курсе, то на ЗАПАДЕ, все увеселительные заведения и бары расположены  не ближе 300м от побережья. А у на уже намывают в море, чтоб сразу напиться и утопиться, далеко не надо ходить. Я хочу, чтоб тонули только те, кто уничтожает НАШИ СКЛОНЫ  и НАШЕ МОРЕ, и желательно в собственном дерьме. Чтобы море не загадили до конца.

----------


## JN

> *Справка для гостей города-героя Одессы.*
> 
> В зимнее время на Трассе здоровья можно познакомиться с большим количеством интересных людей, а в целом она выглядит примерно так .


 
Ух ты! Фотографии 2006 г. Когда миханики поставили забор у яхт-клуба. Сколько тогда людей собралось! Больше столько не собиралось.

----------


## Anton

> так заборы убирают в конце концов после ремонта, их же делают как раз для того, чтобы кто-то проходя не попал под кирпич.. техника безопасности. вон в москве как классно проехаться вдоль москвы реки. или в киеве вдоль днепра. а у нас что, один приморский. вам за город не обидно?


 Пока у нас в городе не было высоток в парках, мы им гордились!

----------


## Anton

> ну в одессе вряд-ли набережная когда то вообще превратится в проспект, ввиду расположения своих кварталов. а вот красивая аллея - вы когда-то гуляли там или проезжали? я гулял, красивое зрелище. на пароходике опять же, интересно было покататься.


 "Там" - это где?
Возле Москвы-реки единственное место, где есть алея - это парк "Воробьевы горы", но там нельзя на машине ездить - это что-то типа нашей ТЗ, в которой не строят и не собираются строить высотки.

----------


## Anton

> Дема, так а зачем нам считать деньги, которые потратят - какая разница - огромные или копейки. 
> 
> Лейпциг, я читал не все конечно, но мы же ведь не убеждаем кого-то, а обсуждаем - я же высказываю свое мнение, что красивая освещенная аллея вдоль моря - было бы классная вещь для горожан и гостей города. Сейчас одна аркадия как раз с этими шашлычными и тирами. А будь там красивая набережная как во всех европейских городах - с красивыми  и магазинчиками - это да. многоэтажки конечно гон, они не должны быть преобладающими..


 Почему никто не собирается строить "набережную" в Лузановке?!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Почему никто не собирается строить "набережную" в Лузановке?!


 Правильно!
Тем более, рядом расположено одно из красивейших мест города - жилой массив имени Григория Котовского, с его современной планировкой и чарующей архитектурой, с неповторимой эстетикой и самобытными традициями. Кстати, вот где стоит прогуляться вечером, с целью заведения новых интересных , не побоюсь этого слова - неожиданных знакомств!

----------


## Лейпциг

Я считаю, что какая-никакая набережная в Лузановке есть. Именно такая, какая должна быть в курортном городе: не "в гранит одетые" берега, а просто аллейка, по которой можно прогуливаться, не утопая в песке, и слушать музыку/нюхать шашлыки из ресторанчиков. И те, кому такие прогулки нравятся, могут найти подобные места по всему побережью.

----------


## Gogler

> Правильно!
> Тем более, рядом расположено одно из красивейших мест города - жилой массив имени Григория Котовского, с его современной планировкой и чарующей архитектурой, с неповторимой эстетикой и самобытными традициями. Кстати, вот где стоит прогуляться вечером, с целью заведения новых интересных , не побоюсь этого слова - неожиданных знакомств!


 я там вырос, и там таки да темно по вечерам. так что, пусть так и останется? Лузановка всегда была только для поскота, единственное место, куда жители и рабочие могли прийти после трудового дня на пересыпи. И там склонов ну никак нет )

----------


## Буджак

Ага, именно отсветы окон высоток сделают эти места светлее! И приятный аккомпаненмент дискотек сделает прогулку веселее...

----------


## Gogler

Буджак - прочитайте то, что я писал несколько страниц назад. Не высотная застройка преобразит и окультурит.

----------


## Буджак

А, тогда свет культурных палаточек и ресторанчиков с прочими увеселительными заведениями. Пардон, ошибся...

----------


## Dema

> А, тогда свет культурных палаточек и ресторанчиков с прочими увеселительными заведениями. *Пардон, ошибся*...


 Там основной упор делался на котеджную застроечку. :smileflag:  (а-ля Совиньен/Царское село)

----------


## Буджак

> Возле Москвы-реки единственное место, где есть алея - это парк "Воробьевы горы", но там нельзя на машине ездить - это что-то типа нашей ТЗ, в которой не строят и не собираются строить высотки.


 это совершенно не верно, есть Кремлевская Набережная, Москворецкая набережная, Краснопресненская набережная, Бережковская набережная, ну, и что-то я еще мог упустить. Возле моей альма матер действительно, один из немногих парков, который не застроят, подъезд там есть только возле здания Академии Наук, ездить возле самой реки практически невозможно - есть преграждающие дорогу бетонные блоки. Там действительно есть склоны, и очень приятно погулять было, и даже к экзаменам готовиться... Еще года 2 назад там было все в порядке, думаю, и сейчас не застроили. Поездка по прочим набережным - труба и мерзость, удовольствия такая поездка доставит только мазохисту.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> я там вырос, и там таки да темно по вечерам. так что, пусть так и останется? Лузановка всегда была только для поскота, единственное место, куда жители и рабочие могли прийти после трудового дня на пересыпи. И там склонов ну никак нет )


 Не расстраивайтесь. Стараниями нашего городского головы и его окружения уже очень скоро от Лузановского парка и названия не останется. Появится элитная застройка - дома, отели, возможно, стадион или скорее всего его построить "не успеют". Пляж растащут на кусочки и будет Паскот, как и весь город, плескаться в Аркадии, поскольку других пляжей одесситам не оставят.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Там основной упор делался на котеджную застроечку. (а-ля Совиньен/Царское село)


 Кста-ати, вот вам и готовая набережная! Айда на прогулку!

----------


## Dema

> Кста-ати, вот вам и готовая набережная! Айда на прогулку!


 В Совиньен могут и пропуск попросить. :smileflag:

----------


## Лейпциг

Если такие же коттеджики построят и вдоль ТЗ или еще какой "набережной", то и туда, наверное, без пропуска не пустят. Так что не прогуляемся.

----------


## mina2

ну через пару поколений, когда весь евроремонт успешно обвалится в пучину морскую, наши потомки будут гулять по Фр бульвару который к этому моменту заменит ТЗ
Помните в каком то Бонде, один из злодеев собирался устроить землятресение чтоб калифорния откололасьи ушла под воду и образовалось новое побережье в пустыне )))))

----------


## Boon

> Не расстраивайтесь. Стараниями нашего городского головы и его окружения уже очень скоро от Лузановского парка и названия не останется. Появится элитная застройка - дома, отели, возможно, стадион или скорее всего его построить "не успеют". Пляж растащут на кусочки и будет Паскот, как и весь город, плескаться в Аркадии, поскольку других пляжей одесситам не оставят.


 А можно вопрос? 
Вы это написали из-за того, что просто не доверяете нынешней власти в вопросе побережья в принципе или у Вас есть некий план застройки?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А можно вопрос? 
> Вы это написали из-за того, что просто не доверяете нынешней власти в вопросе побережья в принципе или у Вас есть некий план застройки?


 Конечно можно. Можно даже получить на него ответ.
По моему скромному разумению население миллионного города, города-труженика имеет право на отдых от трудов праведных. Одесситы издавна любили отдыхать на побережье своего города. И это понятно - побережье это самая красивая часть города. Именно по этой причине ГЭЙ хочет пг'одать а многие богатенькие буратинки - купить участки на прибрежных склонах, и застроив их элитной недвижимостью с большой выгодой для себя реализовать, подарив городской громаде вместо зоны отдыха для ВСЕХ одесситов еще один городской квартал для НЕКОТОРЫХ ИЗБРАННЫХ.

Следует заметить, что одесситы потеряют в результате застройки склонов не только собственно склоны. Потеряными для населения города будут и пляжи за исключением двух-трех Аркадия, Дельфин, Отрада. О чем красноречиво свидетельствует "рондинская стройка" - возведение 24-х этажного домика по 7 квартир на этаж с паркингом, расположенная у самого синего моря с собственным пляжем.

Отсюда следует единственно возможный и логичный вывод:
СКЛОНЫ ВООБЩЕ НЕЛЬЗЯ ЗАСТРАИВАТЬ!
Ни тотально ни даже точечно. 
Склоны должны оставаться ПАРКОМ, открытым для посещения всех в любое время.
Только такой способ их использования овечает интересам населения города, городской горомады.
Вот и занялся бы ГЭЙ его благоустройством, используя деньги, получаемые КП "Побережье" от арендаторов. Не все же их разворовывать.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В Совиньен могут и пропуск попросить.


 И кто там бывал - знает, что гулять в Совиньоне особенно негде т.к. все застроено, даже малюсенький пляжик.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> И кто там бывал - знает, что гулять в Совиньоне особенно негде т.к. все застроено, даже малюсенький пляжик.


 А ларьки с пивом там есть?

----------


## Dema

> А ларьки с пивом там есть?


 Да.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А ларьки с пивом там есть?


 И даже целые магазины. Гуляй - не хочу!

----------


## JN

> А можно вопрос? 
> Вы это написали из-за того, что просто не доверяете нынешней власти в вопросе побережья в принципе или у Вас есть некий план застройки?


 А можно и я отвечу, хоть вопрос и не мне. Доверять нынешней власти может либо не одессит, либо человек начисто лишенный памяти. Проиллюстрируем на примерах:
1. 1994г. Гурвиц избирается в мэры. На митинге у памятника Шевченко он стуча себя в грудь обещает, что "ни один камень исторической застройки" не пострадает. А уже в 1995г. он невзирая на протесты уничтожает Круглый дом. Сейчас, к "исполнению" его обещаний добавились Спартак, Большая московская, брусчатка и т.д.
2. 2006г. Гурвиц избирается в мэры. В своих предвыборных листовках он повторяет то, что за год до того сказал в своем чате "зеленые зоны должны быть сохранены...". И уже в этом же 2006г. начинается разнузданная распродажа под застройку самого большого парка Одессы, составляющего почти треть всех зеленых насаждений города. А потом продаются скверы.
Таких примеров несть числа. Так скажите теперь, как человек "адекватный", можно ему доверять?

Один мой друг, несколько раз голосовавший за гурвица, сказал, что гурвиц хуже боделана потому, что тот был просто враг, а этот предатель

----------


## Boon

> А можно и я отвечу, хоть вопрос и не мне. Доверять нынешней власти может либо не одессит, либо человек начисто лишенный памяти. Проиллюстрируем на примерах:
> 1. 1994г. Гурвиц избирается в мэры. На митинге у памятника Шевченко он стуча себя в грудь обещает, что "ни один камень исторической застройки" не пострадает. А уже в 1995г. он невзирая на протесты уничтожает Круглый дом. Сейчас, к "исполнению" его обещаний добавились Спартак, Большая московская, брусчатка и т.д.
> 2. 2006г. Гурвиц избирается в мэры. В своих предвыборных листовках он повторяет то, что за год до того сказал в своем чате "зеленые зоны должны быть сохранены...". И уже в этом же 2006г. начинается разнузданная распродажа под застройку самого большого парка Одессы, составляющего почти треть всех зеленых насаждений города. А потом продаются скверы.
> Таких примеров несть числа. Так скажите теперь, как человек "адекватный", можно ему доверять?
> 
> Один мой друг, несколько раз голосовавший за гурвица, сказал, что гурвиц хуже боделана потому, что тот был просто враг, а этот предатель


 Как адекватный или как "адекватный"? Это все-же принципиальный вопрос
В любом случае, спасибо за ответ.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Как адекватный или как "адекватный"? Это все-же принципиальный вопрос
> В любом случае, спасибо за ответ.


 Другие вопросы,как можно видеть из Вашего постика,принципиальными для Вас не являются...

----------


## Anton

> А можно и я отвечу, хоть вопрос и не мне. Доверять нынешней власти может либо не одессит, либо человек начисто лишенный памяти.


 А ведь так и есть! Даже в "Свободной Одессе" работают не одесситы, а селяне, приехавшие на заработки.*




> Проиллюстрируем на примерах:
> 1. 1994г. Гурвиц избирается в мэры. На митинге у памятника Шевченко он стуча себя в грудь обещает, что "ни один камень исторической застройки" не пострадает. А уже в 1995г. он невзирая на протесты уничтожает Круглый дом. Сейчас, к "исполнению" его обещаний добавились Спартак, Большая московская, брусчатка и т.д.
> 2. 2006г. Гурвиц избирается в мэры. В своих предвыборных листовках он повторяет то, что за год до того сказал в своем чате "зеленые зоны должны быть сохранены...". И уже в этом же 2006г. начинается разнузданная распродажа под застройку самого большого парка Одессы, составляющего почти треть всех зеленых насаждений города. А потом продаются скверы.
> Таких примеров несть числа. Так скажите теперь, как человек "адекватный", можно ему доверять?
> 
> Один мой друг, несколько раз голосовавший за гурвица, сказал, что гурвиц хуже боделана потому, что тот был просто враг, а этот предатель


 Здесь еще нужно добавить, что Гурвиц не отменил ни одной боделановской стройки в парках!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Господа, вам мало закрытой темы в этом разделе? Прошу прекратить оффтоп и общаться по теме.*

----------


## Boon

> Другие вопросы,как можно видеть из Вашего постика,принципиальными для Вас не являются...


 Спасибо за принципиальность в предвзятости, но для того, чтобы ознакомиться с сутью вопроса по застройке склонов мне хватает того, что я вижу, гуляя по ТЗ и сотен страниц предварительного обсуждения и для этого мне не понадобилось Вас спрашивать. Так что Ваш постеныш не по адресу, пожалуй. Я о своем к вопросу отношении уже писал.
Кстати, рано утром пробежался по трассе, что искренне рекомендую сделать всем. Вот это вот - чистое здоровье.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> В 2009 «Миханики Украина» намерена инвестировать $30 млн. в развитие проектов
> 06.02.2009 В 2009 году компания "Миханики Украина" (Одесса) намерена инвестировать порядка 30 млн. долларов в развитие своих проектов.
> Об этом сообщил директор компании Георгус Лиакопулов.
> .. рекреационно-оздоровительный комплекс "Дельфин" в Одессе.
> "В 2009 мы .. планируем начать строительные работы по "Дельфину".. 
> Общая площадь земучастка под строительство "Дельфина" составляет 20,2 га, площадь застройки — 38,613 тыс. кв. м.
> Предусмотрено оборудование подземного паркинга на 923 машиноместа..


 (с) info-build.com.ua

Несмотря на кризис, все равно сохраняется опасность того, что "Миханики" попытаются что-то начать, и тогда бегать по Трассе Здоровья уже не получится.

----------


## Anton

> Спасибо за принципиальность в предвзятости, но для того, чтобы ознакомиться с сутью вопроса по застройке склонов мне хватает того, что я вижу, гуляя по ТЗ и сотен страниц предварительного обсуждения и для этого мне не понадобилось Вас спрашивать. Так что Ваш постеныш не по адресу, пожалуй. Я о своем к вопросу отношении уже писал.
> Кстати, рано утром пробежался по трассе, что искренне рекомендую сделать всем. Вот это вот - чистое здоровье.


 А как вам камазы и прочая спец-техника на рондинской стройке? Или вы так рано бегали, что они еще не работали и вам не мешали?

И еще, там на рондинской стройке щит висит, типа "берего-укрепительные работы" проводятся. А за забором котлован уже залит бетоном - подземный гараж почти готов.

----------


## Boon

> А как вам камазы и прочая спец-техника на рондинской стройке? Или вы так рано бегали, что они еще не работали и вам не мешали?
> 
> И еще, там на рондинской стройке щит висит, типа "берего-укрепительные работы" проводятся. А за забором котлован уже залит бетоном - подземный гараж почти готов.


 1. Еще раз повторю - к застройке склонов отношусь ПЛОХО. 
2. Бегаю от парка Шевченко до Дельфина, там площадочка есть баскетбольная, побросал и оттуда - обратно. Бежал бы мимо Рондинской и были бы там КАМАЗы, что за вопрос - конечно мешали бы.

----------


## Олег.Л

> (с) info-build.com.ua
> 
> Несмотря на кризис, все равно сохраняется опасность того, что "Миханики" попытаются что-то начать, и тогда бегать по Трассе Здоровья уже не получится.


 ==========
Я уверен,что они торопятся начать до выборов мэра,и думаю,что будут начинать(к сожалению) при полном попустительсте.....

----------


## Destin

> 1. Еще раз повторю - к застройке склонов отношусь ПЛОХО. 
> 2. Бегаю от парка Шевченко до Дельфина, там площадочка есть баскетбольная, побросал и оттуда - обратно. Бежал бы мимо Рондинской и были бы там КАМАЗы, что за вопрос - конечно мешали бы.


 Если Михаников не остановить, скоро будете бегать от парка Шевченко до Канатной дороги, а может и еще ближе

----------


## Лейпциг

Гуляли мы сегодня по склонам и по ТЗ. И увидели, что, если не спускаться на "Дельфин" по лестнице, что ведет от Шампанского переулка, а свернуть в аллею направо, то там теперь есть очередной велотрек: добрые люди с помощью бульдозера такое наворотили!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не забывайте еще и о стройке под спуском Азарова, у стадиона...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Спасибо за принципиальность в предвзятости, но для того, чтобы ознакомиться с сутью вопроса по застройке склонов мне хватает того, что я вижу, гуляя по ТЗ и сотен страниц предварительного обсуждения и для этого мне не понадобилось Вас спрашивать. Так что Ваш постеныш не по адресу, пожалуй. Я о своем к вопросу отношении уже писал.
> Кстати, рано утром пробежался по трассе, что искренне рекомендую сделать всем. Вот это вот - чистое здоровье.


 Та пажаласта!
Похоже, что я Вас не правильно понял. Вы, оказывается, как всякий порядочный одессит, против застройки склонов. Приятно.

А "постеныш" улыбнул))))

----------


## Буджак

Кстати, один казах, который у нас главный хозяйственник, рассказал сегодня интересную вещь. Про Москву, Воробьевы горы... Хоть они и высоко над Москва-рекой, там очень большой уровень грунтовых вод, а сам берег - глинистый и песчаный, плывун. Хотя МГУ стоит на почиттельном удалении от смотровой, и выше 2 этажей ближе к обрыву ничего не стоит, само здание МГУ моментально упало бы в реку, если бы не одно но... В начале 50-х, когда начинали стройку, грунты... заморозили! И с тех пор холодильные установки там ни разу не отключали. Если отключить их летом, недели хватит, чтобы ГЗ МГУ перестал существовать, если зимой - месяца. Товарищ, который мне это рассказал, сам работал инженером на этих холодильных установках в советское время. Но стОит это чрезвычайно дорого... Аналогия сама собой напрашивается.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Фигассе!
Не, не пойдут Миханики на замораживание грунта. Судя по "рондинской" стройке преимущество отдается сваям.

----------


## Буджак

А пришедшие в движение грунты сломают сваи с той же легкостью, что и спички...

----------


## Petrova

> В начале 50-х, когда начинали стройку, грунты... заморозили! И с тех пор холодильные установки там ни разу не отключали.


 брэхня...  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

А, Вам, конечно, виднее...

----------


## Andgey

> А пришедшие в движение грунты сломают сваи с той же легкостью, что и спички...


 Есть хороший анекдот. Терпит крушение в океане большой лайнер, все люди тонут, нет спасения. Две подруги проститутки взмолились: Господи помоги мы не будем больше грешить. Господь им отвечает, Я вас, дур, целый год собирал до кучи, простите. 
Предсказания есть, что Большой фонтан уйдёт вморе, не исключение, что и все высотки на склонах и у воды. Но нисколько это не радует, Одесса потеряет навсегда былую красоту, а с другой хочется, чтоб это произошло и как можно скорее, хоть один домик завалился.

*MOD за нецензурщину*

----------


## AlexxK

Добрый всем день. Сегодня увидел, что на площадке перед аллеей Славы в парке Шевченко уже насверлили дырок и вроде ставят какие-то столбики... Первая мысль была, что делают стоянку, ессно платную... Кто знает, что это?

----------


## FidеL

> Добрый всем день. Сегодня увидел, что на площадке перед аллеей Славы в парке Шевченко уже насверлили дырок и вроде ставят какие-то столбики... Первая мысль была, что делают стоянку, ессно платную... Кто знает, что это?


 Подготовка к ЕВРо-2012 думаю )

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Подготовка к ЕВРо-2012 думаю )


 Ага, к ЕВРО. А после его окончания мы не досчитаемся половины площади парков и прочих насаждений, на которых будут построены отели

----------


## Ginger

Долго ж свято место пусто было.

----------


## Andgey

> Ага, к ЕВРО. А после его окончания мы не досчитаемся половины площади парков и прочих насаждений, на которых будут построены отели


 Лучше надгробья нашым депутатам. Я каждый день ходил бы к ним.

----------


## Andgey

> Долго ж свято место пусто было.


 Все старые кладбища становились парками. Сейчас наоборот, парки превратятся в кладбиша.

----------


## SaMoVar

В ЕВРО 2012 ничего плохого не вижу. А вот если этим прикрываться будут в своих целях - беда.

----------


## Буджак

А Вы что, действительно хоть на минутку могли допустить, что не будут?

----------


## SaMoVar

Я не думал о таких масштабах..
Кстати, Одесса ещё далеко не растеряла шансы на проведение Евро. Мы вполне можем обставить польские города. Окончательное решение по городам УЕФА вынесет в мае. Только наша власть не очень чешется... Нам всего то и осталось аэропорт привести в порядок и гостиниц несколько открыть. Ну и с пробками на дорогах побороться.

----------


## Kozachello

> ...Кстати, Одесса ещё далеко не растеряла шансы на проведение Евро. Мы вполне можем обставить польские города. Окончательное решение по городам УЕФА вынесет в мае. Только наша власть не очень чешется...  Ну и с пробками на дорогах побороться.


 НЕ знаю, не знаю - вроде, никому из одесситов особого проку с этого "Евро" не предвидится...

----------


## Лейпциг

Мне так точно.

----------


## JN

> НЕ знаю, не знаю - вроде, никому из одесситов особого проку с этого "Евро" не предвидится...


 Как же? Нет, ну если Климова и гурвыдло с бандой одесситами не считать, то конечно.

----------


## Kozachello

> ... ну если Климова и гурвыдло с бандой одесситами не считать, то конечно.


 А какие *они одесситы?!?*
Один продал 2/3 города бельбекам, второй - наворовал у всех и "бочек" на пр. Шевченко понаставил - это что, подвиги во имя города?!?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Совершенно очевидно, что проведение ЕВРО-2012 в нашей стране это не более чем подарок футбоьным фанатам. Власть имущие, сознавая, что футбол обажает подавляющее большинство пролетариата всячески пытаются разрекламировать факт проведения этих соревнований на Украине и поднять таким нехитрым способом свою хилую популярность. Местные князьки, ухватившись за это обстоятельсто, решили, что глупо было бы им не воспользоваться в собственных интересах. По этой причине и была сочинена байка о подготовке города к проведению футбольных соревнований, которая в действительности обернется не более чем разворовыванием того, что еще не украдено: склонов, парков, спортивных сооружений, участков земли в центре города и, кончно, дененг.

----------


## Олег.Л

!!!
По информации от сочувствующего из офиса михаников,работы они планируют начать в октябре-ноябре с резки деревьев. Надо выбирать как к этому относиться--- времени осталось мало.
Никакие их рассказы про Евро 12 не проходят по временным рамкам....

----------


## Ginger

> !!!
> По информации от сочувствующего из офиса михаников,работы они планируют начать в октябре-ноябре с резки деревьев. Надо выбирать как к этому относиться--- времени осталось мало.
> Никакие их рассказы про Евро 12 не проходят по временным рамкам....


 Логично, сейчас сезон. Зачем мелькать лишний раз

----------


## basile

Поддержу и я тех, кто против застройки. Очень бы не хотелось получить вдоль всего побережья сплошную Аркадию (а судя по планам застройки, еще хуже). Может, кто-то и получает удовольствие от шума, дискотек, сплошных кафе, но не я. Я не против Аркадии, такие места должны быть, но все должно быть в меру. 
Я считаю, что эту зону необходимо облагораживать, но совсем по-другому. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы склоны напоминали скорее парк в Кисловодске (особенно, его состояние до развала Союза) http://www.kislovodsk.ru/fail-gl/park.html.  Ландшафтный дизайн, красивые лестницы с фонтанами, скульптуры, декоративные аллеи цветов, большие деревья редких пород, дорожки кроме основной ТЗ (теренкуры, посыпанные песком) для любителей бега и отдыхающих, трасса для велосипедистов, площадки для скейтбордистов и тех, кто любит трюки на велосипедах. Вынести куда-нибудь (на переферию) места для мангалов, шашлыков, благоустроить соответсвенно. А учитывая, что рядом море, то такой зоны отдыха, наверное больше нигде в мире не будет! А стеклянных небоскребов полно по всему миру, да и все-равно нам Дубаи не переплюнуть. А хотят строить, пускай осваивают другие районы, разве у нас мало запущенных мест?

----------


## AlexxK

> Поддержу и я тех, кто против застройки. Очень бы не хотелось получить вдоль всего побережья сплошную Аркадию (а судя по планам застройки, еще хуже). Может, кто-то и получает удовольствие от шума, дискотек, сплошных кафе, но не я. Я не против Аркадии, такие места должны быть, но все должно быть в меру. 
> Я считаю, что эту зону необходимо облагораживать, но совсем по-другому. Мне бы хотелось, чтобы склоны напоминали скорее парк в Кисловодске (особенно, его состояние до развала Союза) http://www.kislovodsk.ru/fail-gl/park.html.  Ландшафтный дизайн, красивые лестницы с фонтанами, скульптуры, декоративные аллеи цветов, большие деревья редких пород, дорожки кроме основной ТЗ (теренкуры, посыпанные песком) для любителей бега и отдыхающих, трасса для велосипедистов, площадки для скейтбордистов и тех, кто любит трюки на велосипедах. Вынести куда-нибудь (на переферию) места для мангалов, шашлыков, благоустроить соответсвенно. А учитывая, что рядом море, то такой зоны отдыха, наверное больше нигде в мире не будет! А стеклянных небоскребов полно по всему миру, да и все-равно нам Дубаи не переплюнуть. А хотят строить, пускай осваивают другие районы, разве у нас мало запущенных мест?


 Это все здорово и я совершенно с Вами согласен. Одна проблема - на этом *бабла не заработаешь*, да еще и вложить надо... А кому в нашем горсовете это интересно?

----------


## searcher33

> Это все здорово и я совершенно с Вами согласен. Одна проблема - на этом *бабла не заработаешь*, да еще и вложить надо... А кому в нашем горсовете это интересно?


 давайте реально смотреть на вещи: 
1 там где нет хозяина всегда срачь и бардак
2 хозяин будет вкладывать деньги только для получения зароботка (исключение меценаты но это не про "тут")
3 неконтролируемая и бессистемная застройка принесет больше проблем чем пользы

исходя из этого резюмирую: надо создать план развития склона при котором будут места для заработка и "свободная территория". желающие строить и зарабатывать отягощаются заботой о свободной территории. 
комиссия из проверяющих специалистов регулярно мониторят поведение строителей, арендаторов, и других "хозяев" на склонах. в случае нарушений "хозяин" лишается права на землепользование. это нужно прописать в договорах и следить за этим. в комиссию желательно включить всех заинтересованых, в том числе и общественные организации. 

если этого не сделать, то руководствуясь причинами 1 и 2 мерия сделает то что им интересно без учёта мнения "общественности"

----------


## Kozachello

> давайте реально смотреть на вещи: 
> ... надо создать план развития склона при котором будут места для заработка и "свободная территория". желающие строить и зарабатывать отягощаются заботой о свободной территории. 
> комиссия из проверяющих специалистов регулярно мониторят поведение строителей, арендаторов, и других "хозяев" на склонах. в случае нарушений "хозяин" лишается права на землепользование. это нужно прописать в договорах и следить за этим. в комиссию желательно включить всех заинтересованых, в том числе и общественные организации....


 Ответ от Гончаренко (лично я - полностью поддерживаю!!!)
"Внимание!

Акция: Очистим Одессу!

5 апреля – это праздник четырехлетия нашей власти, чуждой городу и людям. Там шумные развлечения и угощения для избранных: мэра и его покорной свиты, внеочередная сессия с единственным вопросом: переименование одной из улиц города имени Жванецкого.

Общественная организация «Качество жизни»: посвятим два часа во благо города!

В интересах Одессы приглашаем собраться 5 апреля в 15:30 возле Дюка.

Пусть на словах нас воспринимают как «молодых-зеленых», а на деле трясутся от страха за свои кресла и заливают открытые нами проблемные «раны» зеленкой, мы тем временем уже готовим Программу «Одесса – Город Будущего»! Программа изменений в Одессе начнет действовать уже через год, а прошедшие выходные стали еще одним шагом на этом пути.

«Одесские склоны, какими им быть?» - спросили мы у вас.
«Мы за ПАРК МИРА!» - ответили одесситы.

Городская власть продолжает игнорировать мнение жителей о том, какое будущее они видят для склонов. И я, как настоящий одессит, которому важно будущее города, с удовольствием поддержал одну из самых влиятельных и авторитетных организаций в мире – Британский Совет – чтобы услышать голос жителей Одессы. На правах руководителя общественной организации «Качество Жизни» я выступил соорганизатором, ведущим и модератором деловой игры «Future City Game», которая проходила с 27 по 28 марта в гостинице «Юность». Чиновники не приняли никакого участия в игре, и поэтому все прошло очень по – деловому, по – английски!

В этом году я сделаю все, чтобы Программа изменений «Одесса - Город Будущего» стала нашей общей! Гордостью одесситов, а «Парк Мира» – проект-победитель состоявшейся игры, стал самым популярным во всей Европе местом отдыха! Подробнее о проекте «Парк Мира».

Приглашаем всех, у кого есть желание присоединиться к нам, несмотря на все провокации власти, с пользой провести два часа своей жизни во благо будущего своего города. И отдельное СПАСИБО всем, кто прислал заявки на участие в игре при поддержке Британского Совета. К сожалению, не удалось задействовать всех желающих, однако у вас будет еще такая возможность! 

Тех, кто сможет прийти, жду 5 апреля в 15:30 возле Дюка." (с)

----------


## mina2

грядут выборы президентские, было бы неплохо чтобы кто то из кандидатьв заинтересовался поблематикой застройки склонов занял популистскую позицию "спасителя"

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> грядут выборы президентские, было бы неплохо чтобы кто то из кандидатьв заинтересовался поблематикой застройки склонов занял популистскую позицию "спасителя"


 Помнится, на прошлых выборах в мэры в 2006 году уже был один такой кандидат. Кстати, он тогда выиграл.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> давайте реально смотреть на вещи: 
> 1 там где нет хозяина всегда срачь и бардак
> 2 хозяин будет вкладывать деньги только для получения зароботка (исключение меценаты но это не про "тут")
> 3 неконтролируемая и бессистемная застройка принесет больше проблем чем пользы


 В целом согласен. Одно уточнение: "получение заработка" и "строительство многоэтажных домов непосредственно на системе берегоукрепления оползнеопасного склона" - это далеко не синонимы.

----------


## mina2

> Помнится, на прошлых выборах в мэры в 2006 году уже был один такой кандидат. Кстати, он тогда выиграл.


 Это как минимум поможет нам выиграть время!

----------


## Лейпциг

"МестА для получения заработка" - это еще рестораны в дополнение к имеющимся?

----------


## searcher33

> "МестА для получения заработка" - это еще рестораны в дополнение к имеющимся?


 это любой вариант для зароботка. это может быть и ресторан, и спортивный центр (фитнес) и атракционы дя детей и прокат спортивного инвентаря. 

при желании можно придумать многое, но проще изучить опыт европы и скопировать. 

могут быть и гостиницы, при соблюдении санитарных норм, может быть и жилье но с ограничением этажности до 4-5 этажей. см. киевский комплекс "воздвиженка"

----------


## searcher33

> Ответ от Гончаренко (лично я - полностью поддерживаю!!!)


 Передай Алеше, что с лозунгами у него перегиб получается :smileflag: 
просто какой то комсомольский агитпроф...

меньше популизма- больше реальных дел и к нему потянутся :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> это любой вариант для зароботка. это может быть и ресторан, и спортивный центр (фитнес) и атракционы дя детей и прокат спортивного инвентаря. 
> 
> при желании можно придумать многое, но проще изучить опыт европы и скопировать. 
> 
> могут быть и гостиницы, при соблюдении санитарных норм, может быть и жилье но с ограничением этажности до 4-5 этажей. см. киевский комплекс "воздвиженка"


 _Да-да!
Ни в коем случае нельзя допустить безсистемной засторойки склонов!
Да, надо учесть мнение экологов!
Спростить одесситов!
Конечно, застройка просто необходима! 
Вы разве не знаете, что во всей Европе склоны давно застроены!_

Пассажик на счет ограниченной этажности - просто супер!
рондинское 24-х этажное здание тоже вначале было "2-3 этажным спортивно-развлекательным комплексом".

Неужели Вы всерьез полагаете, что с помощью своей убогой демагогии сможете убедить одесситов в необходимости застройки склонов?
Точетно или системно, "спортивными" или "рекреационными объектами" с парками или без них застроенные склоны одесситам не нужны. 
Застройка выгодна гэй-ям и ворохаевым, климовым и рондиным но не нормальным жителям города!

----------


## Anton

> Неужели Вы всерьез полагаете, что с помощью своей убогой демагогии сможете убедить одесситов в необходимости застройки склонов?
> Точетно или системно, "спортивными" или "рекреационными объектами" с парками или без них застроенные склоны одесситам не нужны. 
> Застройка выгодна гэй-ям и ворохаевым, климовым и рондиным но не нормальным жителям города!


 И еще: действующие власти даже не пытаются вернуть *незаконно отданные в частные руки земли*!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> могут быть и гостиницы, при соблюдении санитарных норм, может быть и жилье но с ограничением этажности до 4-5 этажей. см. киевский комплекс "воздвиженка"


 Вы хоть раз  на склонах  парка "Юбилейный" были? Какое к черту *жилье но с ограничением этажности до 4-5 этажей
*Это совершенно не важно, сколько этажей нарисовать, важно то, что при современном  проектировании и строительстве там не останется живого места - все будет в заборах, подъездных дорогах и межквартальных проездах. На самом деле, места там очень мало, как раз только для парка и изящного ландшафтного решения

----------


## Лейпциг

Кому нравится гулять среди жилья в 4-5 этажей - в Черёмушки! Очччень рекомендую.

----------


## searcher33

> Вы хоть раз  на склонах  парка "Юбилейный" были? Какое к черту *жилье но с ограничением этажности до 4-5 этажей
> *Это совершенно не важно, сколько этажей нарисовать, важно то, что при современном  проектировании и строительстве там не останется живого места - все будет в заборах, подъездных дорогах и межквартальных проездах. На самом деле, места там очень мало, как раз только для парка и изящного ландшафтного решения


 гуляю по склонам минимум 3 раза в неделю. 
места там много, только сейчас оно все занято рвами от машин, свалками мусора и повалеными деревьями. в промежутках растут склоноукрепительные деревья. 

чтобы строить изящное ландшафтное решение нужны денги и очень большие. город такие не выделит, просто за отсутствием. поэтому я вижу 2 варианта развития событий: либо требовать строитества с учетом всех норм и пожеланий либо климов сотоварищи застроит так как им хочется, и вот на оставшемся месте будет подобие парка

----------


## Destin

А я вижу только один вариант - не допустить того, чтобы климов с гурвиланом застроили склоны так, как им хочется!

----------


## -Ariadna-

Эта молодая поросль партии регионов - Гончаренко уже добрался до защиты склонов. Брусчатку уже защитил, с тарифами разобрался. Не верю ему. Политикам, да еще перед выборами доверять нельзя. До тех пор пока одесситы будут оставаться равнодушными, дерибан будет продолжаться.

----------


## Andgey

> _Да-да!
> Ни в коем случае нельзя допустить безсистемной засторойки склонов!
> Да, надо учесть мнение экологов!
> Спростить одесситов!
> Конечно, застройка просто необходима! 
> Вы разве не знаете, что во всей Европе склоны давно застроены!_
> 
> Пассажик на счет ограниченной этажности - просто супер!
> рондинское 24-х этажное здание тоже вначале было "2-3 этажным спортивно-развлекательным комплексом".
> ...


 Рондин, построил себе усадьбу на верхнем крае склона 11 станции Фонтана, а мусор и лишнюю землю сбросил в кустарниках, ниже стройки, на склоне. Он не Одессит и ему начхать на наш город и его природу и чистоту.

----------


## Скрытик

> Он не Одессит и ему начхать на наш город и его природу и чистоту.


 Уважаемые! Прошу вас не смешивать понятия Одессит и не Одессит! От этого не зависит чистота и будущее города, зависит больше от того что у человека в душе (не в дУше)...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> гуляю по склонам минимум 3 раза в неделю. 
> места там много, только сейчас оно все занято рвами от машин, свалками мусора и повалеными деревьями. в промежутках растут склоноукрепительные деревья.


 Ооо, где-то я уже это слышала как обоснование уничтожения парка. Еще добавьте, что в кустах нарушается общественный порядок и процветает разврат Ваша фамилиё не бывший главный городской архитектор на букву Г?




> чтобы строить изящное ландшафтное решение нужны денги и очень большие. город такие не выделит, просто за отсутствием.


 
А мы обождем, нам не к спеху  :smileflag: 



> поэтому я вижу 2 варианта развития событий: либо требовать строитества с учетом всех норм и пожеланий либо климов сотоварищи застроит так как им хочется, и вот на оставшемся месте будет подобие парка


 Плохо вы видите. Типун вам на язык

----------


## AK-74

> ... с удовольствием поддержал одну из самых влиятельных и авторитетных организаций в мире – Британский Совет


 Ну-ну. Для полного комплекта не хватает ещё Корпуса Мира и Моссада

----------


## Kozachello

> Передай Алеше, что с лозунгами у него перегиб получается
> просто какой то комсомольский агитпроф...


  Во-первых, "АГИТ*ПРОП*", во-вторых, мы незнакомы лично (не представлены), в-третьих, перегиб  - *не в лозунгах*, а, возможно, в их чёткой реализации? Не?

----------


## Andgey

> Уважаемые! Прошу вас не смешивать понятия Одессит и не Одессит! От этого не зависит чистота и будущее города, зависит больше от того что у человека в душе (не в дУше)...


 Где Вы видели, чтобы у депутатов была душа. Они все продали свои души дьяволу. А сейчас распродают город и сельхозъугодия, а в скоре и всю страну. Посмотрите, сколько развелось китайцев и негров, они нас без войны завоюют, с такой продажной властью, и потом мы будем рабами у этих "пришельцев". Посмотрите на все земли приближенные к морю, они огорожены высокими заборами и не из дешевого кирпича. От Коблева  до Белгород-Днестровска нет пустого места без забора. Проезды к морю перекрыли шлагбаумы и охрана.

----------


## Andgey

цитата:
надо создать план развития склона при котором будут места для заработка...


Почему все думают только о том как можно нажится на склонах. Их просто надо сохранить в таком виде. А ещё лучше, привести в порядок. Создать предприятие, для постоянного ухода за парком. А деньги для этого, можно заработать и на самом простом. Говорить, что в казне нет на это денег, они все научились. А когда был платный въезд, где эти деньги? Въезд стоил 5грн=1долар. Вдень как минимум въезжало до 5 000 машин (это только на Ланжероне). В месяц 750 000грн. Зарплата дворника 750грн. Это 1000 дворников превратили бы наш парк в сказку. А если брать плату ещё и с тех, кто поприхватывал там территории, типа киваловские и т.д. А у них спецпропуска, платить им позор. Нигде нет в мире такого неравенства и безпредела.

----------


## searcher33

> Во-первых, "АГИТ*ПРОП*", во-вторых, мы незнакомы лично (не представлены), в-третьих, перегиб  - *не в лозунгах*, а, возможно, в их чёткой реализации? Не?


 не знакомы со мной или с Алексеем?
потому что я то как раз с Алексеем знаком давненько  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

*....но это уже совсем другая история. Не оффтопим*

----------


## Лейпциг

Так это Алексей "толкает" идею превратить склоны в местА для заработка?

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Так это Алексей "толкает" идею превратить склоны в местА для заработка?


 Собственно, вот про идею подробнее:

goncharenko.od.ua/post/Future_City_Game_pro_sklony/

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Собственно, я и сам не против превращения склонов в ландшафтный парк. Это будет даже здорово. Но ни в коем случае, ничего капитального не строить. Максимум, что там можно построить и оно там выстоит - это нечто подобное ресторану "Глечик".

----------


## Andgey

> Собственно, я и сам не против превращения склонов в ландшафтный парк. Это будет даже здорово. Но ни в коем случае, ничего капитального не строить. Максимум, что там можно построить и оно там выстоит - это нечто подобное ресторану "Глечик".


 Согласен. Такие как "Глечик" пусть строят, но подальше от пляжа и не за высокими заборами.Но так, чтобы  и парк не превратился в сплошной ресторан. Да и зачем на море много ресторанов?

----------


## Destin

А я против! Предлагаю оставить склоны в покое. Склоны и так являются парком в английском стиле. Восстановить все берегоукрепительные, инженерные сооруженеия: штольни, ливневые лотки и пр. А также навести порядок с зелеными насаждениями, которые выполняют очень важную роль. И ни какой застройки: ни павильонов, ни ресторанов, ни других сооружений. Разбить дорожки для прогулок по склонам, лестницы для спуска к морю, установить скамейки и освещение. ВСЕ!                Иначе, - получится как всегда...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Собственно, я и сам не против превращения склонов в ландшафтный парк. Это будет даже здорово. Но ни в коем случае, ничего капитального не строить. Максимум, что там можно построить и оно там выстоит - это нечто подобное ресторану "Глечик".


 Точнее - никаких капитальных строений с правом собственности на них. Только малые архитектурные формы. Это приемлимо.
А против ландшафтного парка кто быдет высказываться? Только те, кто деньжат хочет срубить по-легкому, торгуя не принадлежащей ему землей.

----------


## Орди Тадер

> А я против! Предлагаю оставить склоны в покое. Склоны и так являются парком в английском стиле. Восстановить все берегоукрепительные, инженерные сооруженеия: штольни, ливневые лотки и пр. А также навести порядок с зелеными насаждениями, которые выполняют очень важную роль. И ни какой застройки: ни павильонов, ни ресторанов, ни других сооружений. Разбить дорожки для прогулок по склонам, лестницы для спуска к морю, установить скамейки и освещение. ВСЕ!                Иначе, - получится как всегда...


 А это именно и называется "ландшафтный парк"

----------


## Andgey

> А я против! Предлагаю оставить склоны в покое. Склоны и так являются парком в английском стиле. Восстановить все берегоукрепительные, инженерные сооруженеия: штольни, ливневые лотки и пр. А также навести порядок с зелеными насаждениями, которые выполняют очень важную роль. И ни какой застройки: ни павильонов, ни ресторанов, ни других сооружений. Разбить дорожки для прогулок по склонам, лестницы для спуска к морю, установить скамейки и освещение. ВСЕ!                Иначе, - получится как всегда...


 Правильно! Пусти свинью за стол, а она и копыта, свои вонючие, на стол.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Правильно! Пусти свинью за стол, а она и копыта, свои вонючие, на стол.


 Такая опасность, безусловно, есть.
Однако, если на склонах появится просто хороший парк, только парк и ничего кроме парка, с разнообразными деревьямии красивыми клумбами, лесенками  и беседками, освещенный в ночное время и всегда чистый, что в этом будет плохого?
Команда нынешнего мэра создать такое не в состоянии по определению. они понимают только и исключительно отношения в ключе: купи-продай.
Надо их менять.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну-ну. Для полного комплекта не хватает ещё Корпуса Мира и Моссада


 Не волнуйтесь, Мосад уже здесь

----------


## Пушкин

Я за  - просто парк. Увеселительных заведений  и так достаточно, а вот если бы всё облагородить, разбить клумбы, устроить фонтанчики, скамейки, урны. Устроить места для отдыха горожан. Есть, между прочим, ряд предложений. Где и горожанам было бы хорошо и город бы прибыль получал и содержал бы на неё персонал -  садовников и дворников, которые и обслуживали бы этот парк.

----------


## _Katrine_

Категорически простив застроек!!! разве что места для отдыха городан-скамейки с навесами,фонтанчики и т.п.,но никаких зданий!

----------


## JN

Согласен, с двумя предидущими постами. 
О предложении Гончаренко мне не нравится по следующим причинам:
1. превращение нижней части склона в "набережная с катерами, ресторанами аквапарками" - это превращение всего оставшегося парка в одну Большую Аркадию;
2. Трасса Здоровья при этом естественно превратиться в улицу;
3. Парков "в духе этих стран: английский, японский, греческий, французский" не получится. Просто "гордости национальной системы образования" не в курсе почему деревья на склонах, в основном "малоценные". А это потому, что они способны выдержать ужасные почвы и обледенения.
Ну это так, навскидку.
Еще покоробило не желание обустроить, а желание проявиться. Я против плана Гончаренко.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Еще покоробило не желание обустроить, а желание проявиться. Я против плана Гончаренко.


 Во-первых, это не план Гончаренко. Это проект, созданный 25 одесситами-участниками игры с участием экспертов, и создан он не как постулат априори, а как информация к размышлению. Что из этого будет использовано и будет ли - это еще большой вопрос. Походу мэрия обгадила и Британскую раду, и проект "Креативные города", и само мероприятие, напоследок заявив, что со склонами, мол, мы сами разберемся без советчиков. Естественно - бульдозерам советчики не нужны.

Во-вторых, насчет "пород деревьев" и прочего: в игре принимали участие профессионалы (строительная академия), которые предлагали вполне реальную и обоснованную технологию укрепления склонов при формировании зоны отдыха. К тому же речь шла не о "породах деревьев", а о стиле оформления парка.

В-третьих, что мешало всем критикам присоединиться к игре и внести свои идеи, а не опускать заочно пост-фактум то, что делали другие? Объявление было здесь задолго до самой игры. JN в частности я лично присылала приглашение.

Мое мнение? Эта ветка с причитаниями и завываниями будет длиться вечно, пока от склонов не останутся только пеньки между высотками. По одной простой причине: большинство ее участников предпочитает быть умными издалека.

----------


## Лейпциг

1) первый раз слышу о проведенной игре;
2) меня туда не приглашали, хотя в этой теме я пишу достаточно активно;
3) "причитания и завывания" - примеры, пожалуйста! (иначе говоря, все делятся на "наших" и "чужих": "наши" делают обоснованные предложения, "чужие" "завывают", так?).

Зачем, как говориться, "огород городить" и тратить время и силы на придумывания каких-то изменений в Парке Юбилейный, когда лучше всего - оставить так, как есть, только добавить скамейки? "Уж сколько раз твердили миру", что лучше, чтобы этот парк оставался как можно больше похожим просто на кусочек природного леса. Эта естественность - лучшее, что есть в этом парке. Ну какие ЕЩЕ аллеи (заасфальтированные) на склонах?
Всё старательно подгоняется под "молодежный стандарт": бары, лотки, дискотеки, шумные аттракционы. Вот это отдых! Да уж.

----------


## Буджак

Методику строительной академии в студию!

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> 1) первый раз слышу о проведенной игре;
> 2) меня туда не приглашали, хотя в этой теме я пишу достаточно активно;


 Значит, недостаточно, потому что приглашали всех, и именно в этой теме. https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=4467099&postcount=4408

Насчет примеров - половину из 240 страниц темы я не буду цитировать. Смысла нет.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Методику строительной академии в студию!


 Для этого нужно было самому прийти и хотя бы послушать, не говоря уже о том, чтобы участвовать. Презентация того, что вы хотите "в студию", заняла около часа, не считая визуального сопровождения (схемы, чертежи).

----------


## Буджак

Неужели нет варианта в электронном виде? Я пришел бы, но нахожусь в командировке. Не говоря уж об отсутствии аннонса.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Этот вопрос не ко мне, это к команде-автору идеи.
Капитаном команды был Стефан Гуртовой, преподаватель строительной академии.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Лично я считаю недопустимым любое обсуждение любых проектов "освоения" парка Юбилейный.

Представьте себе ситуация: в 1933 году в Германии идет общественная дискуссия на тему "что делать с евреями". Общий тезис: "С евреями надо что-то делать, но организованно, не пускать дело на самотек". Одни предлагают: "давайте их всех расстреляем", другие: "нет, давайте гуманно убьем в газовых камерах", третьи: "нет, лучшее решение - это печи крематориев", четвертый: "все это негуманно, давайте из просто депортируем".

Извините, подобные дискуссии делают приемлемым то, что недопустимо в принципе: любое строительство, любое хозяйственное использование берегозащитных сооружений, коими являются склоны; парковой зоны, коей является парк; водоохранной зоны, коей является как минимум примыкающая к пляжам стометровая полоса; рекреационной зоны, коей является вся данная часть города - абсолютно незаконно. Любая дискуссия на тему "как нам *лучше*, *выгоднее*, *эффективнее* и *целесообразнее* нарушить закон", а тем более публичная - абсолютно недопустима.

----------


## JN

Влада, ты, действительно, посылала мне приглашение, и я, действительно, не пришел, т.к. я не верю в то, что в начинаниях Гончаренко есть что-то, кроме ПиаРа. Извини, не верю! Еще потому, что имею мнение, что любые кардинальные изменения склоны только ухудшат.
По поводу причитаний, так все, что не является прямым действием, есть причитания. Что предлагаешь?

----------


## Буджак

> Лично я считаю недопустимым любое обсуждение любых проектов "освоения" парка Юбилейный.


 Хуже другое. Коль там предоставили именно концепцию берегоукрепления с застройкой... труба! Уверен, что что-то типа той проги, на которую ссылался инженер, бывший здесь. Тригонометрия уровня 8 класса. Если бы механика разрушения (не теория прочности, она не годится для описания массивов грунтов) была такой простой!

----------


## Ginger

Извините, фигассе!
Есть что посмотреть....

----------


## Пушкин

> Извините, фигассе!
> Есть что посмотреть....


  Убили. 
Нафига такое количество гостиниц? А они ещё и новые хотят строить? - всё, пропала Одесса

----------


## Dema

> Убили. 
> Нафига такое количество гостиниц? А они ещё и новые хотят строить? - всё, пропала Одесса


 Наверное маскируют под гостиницы жилье. Обходят закон.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

До одного места. Гостиницы не являются "объектами стационарной рекреации".

----------


## Пушкин

> До одного места. Гостиницы не являются "объектами стационарной рекреации".


  А по русски? :smileflag:

----------


## Andgey

> Лично я считаю недопустимым любое обсуждение любых проектов "освоения" парка Юбилейный.
> 
> Представьте себе ситуация: в 1933 году в Германии идет общественная дискуссия на тему "что делать с евреями". Общий тезис: "С евреями надо что-то делать, но организованно, не пускать дело на самотек". Одни предлагают: "давайте их всех расстреляем", другие: "нет, давайте гуманно убьем в газовых камерах", третьи: "нет, лучшее решение - это печи крематориев", четвертый: "все это негуманно, давайте из просто депортируем".
> 
> Извините, подобные дискуссии делают приемлемым то, что недопустимо в принципе: любое строительство, любое хозяйственное использование берегозащитных сооружений, коими являются склоны; парковой зоны, коей является парк; водоохранной зоны, коей является как минимум примыкающая к пляжам стометровая полоса; рекреационной зоны, коей является вся данная часть города - абсолютно незаконно. Любая дискуссия на тему "как нам *лучше*, *выгоднее*, *эффективнее* и *целесообразнее* нарушить закон", а тем более публичная - абсолютно недопустима.


 Правильно Вы преподали пример. Нельзя даже думать о малейшем изменении на склонах. Под прикрытием любого, мало привлекательного проекта,  обязятельно что то да нарушат.

----------


## Пушкин

> Лично я считаю недопустимым любое обсуждение любых проектов "освоения" парка Юбилейный.
> 
> Представьте себе ситуация: в 1933 году в Германии идет общественная дискуссия на тему "что делать с евреями". Общий тезис: "С евреями надо что-то делать, но организованно, не пускать дело на самотек". Одни предлагают: "давайте их всех расстреляем", другие: "нет, давайте гуманно убьем в газовых камерах", третьи: "нет, лучшее решение - это печи крематориев", четвертый: "все это негуманно, давайте из просто депортируем".
> 
> Извините, подобные дискуссии делают приемлемым то, что недопустимо в принципе: любое строительство, любое хозяйственное использование берегозащитных сооружений, коими являются склоны; парковой зоны, коей является парк; водоохранной зоны, коей является как минимум примыкающая к пляжам стометровая полоса; рекреационной зоны, коей является вся данная часть города - абсолютно незаконно. Любая дискуссия на тему "как нам *лучше*, *выгоднее*, *эффективнее* и *целесообразнее* нарушить закон", а тем более публичная - абсолютно недопустима.


 Что то Вы загнули про Германию и уничтожение евреев. Это нельзя даже в мыслях сравнивать. Ни один склон или парк не стоит жизни человека.

----------


## Dema

> До одного места. Гостиницы не являются "объектами стационарной рекреации".


 Вроде Белый парус как нечто подобное гостинице по документам проходит. (типа аппартаменты для отдыха)

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> А по русски?


 В рекреационной зоне запрещено любое строительство, в том числе размещение жилья и предприятий, за исключением "обїектов стационарной рекреации".

В соответствии с законодательством (правилами предоставления гостиничных услуг), "гостиница" - это субъект предпринимательства, оказывающий услуги по предоставлению помещений для краткосрочного проживания. Таким образом, к объектам стационарной рекреации гостиницы причислены быть не могут, и строить их в рекреационной зоне точно также нельзя, как и жилье.

Да, еще. "Гостиница с апартаментами" переводится на нормальный язык как "это субъект предпринимательства, оказывающий услуги по предоставлению помещений для краткосрочного проживания в многокомнатных номерах".

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Что то Вы загнули про Германию и уничтожение евреев. Это нельзя даже в мыслях сравнивать. Ни один склон или парк не стоит жизни человека.


 Эти два правонарушения (убийство человека и нарушение природохранного законодательства) по большому счету отличаются только формулировками диспозиции и санкции.
Помните, как там у Набокова, мысли Гумберта после убийства: 



> ....Мне  пришло  в  голову  (не  в  знак какого-нибудь  протеста,  не  в  виде  символа  или чего-либо в этом роде, а просто как возможность нового переживания), что, раз я нарушил  человеческий закон, почему бы не нарушить и кодекс дорожного движения? Итак, я перебрался на левую сторону шоссе и проверил - каково? Оказалось, очень неплохо. Этакое приятное  таяние  под ложечкой со щекоткой "распространенного осязания" плюс мысль, что нет ничего ближе к  опровержению  основных  законов  физики,  чем умышленная езда не по той стороне. В общем, испытываемый мной прекрасный зуд был  очень возвышенного порядка. Тихо, задумчиво, не быстрее двадцати миль в час, я углублялся в странный, зеркальный мир. Движения на шоссе  было  мало. Редкие   автомобили,   проезжавшие   по  им  предоставленной  мною  стороне, оглушительно гудели на меня. Автомобили же, попадавшиеся навстречу,  виляли, шарахались  и  кричали  со  страху.  Вскоре  я  стал  приближаться  к  более населенным местам. Проезд сквозь красный свет напомнил мне запретный  глоток бургундского  вина  из времен моего детства...

----------


## Пушкин

> Эти два правонарушения (убийство человека и нарушение природохранного законодательства) по большому счету отличаются только формулировками диспозиции и санкции.
> Помните, как там у Набокова, мысли Гумберта после убийства:


  Прошу остановитесь, а то начинаете нести бред. Нельзя человеческую жизнь, убийство миллионов сравнивать со строительством или уничтожением парка - это разные вещи и плохое сравнение.

----------


## Boon

> Лично я считаю недопустимым любое обсуждение любых проектов "освоения" парка Юбилейный.
> 
> Представьте себе ситуация: в 1933 году в Германии идет общественная дискуссия на тему "что делать с евреями". Общий тезис: "С евреями надо что-то делать, но организованно, не пускать дело на самотек". Одни предлагают: "давайте их всех расстреляем", другие: "нет, давайте гуманно убьем в газовых камерах", третьи: "нет, лучшее решение - это печи крематориев", четвертый: "все это негуманно, давайте из просто депортируем".
> 
> Извините, подобные дискуссии делают приемлемым то, что недопустимо в принципе: любое строительство, любое хозяйственное использование берегозащитных сооружений, коими являются склоны; парковой зоны, коей является парк; водоохранной зоны, коей является как минимум примыкающая к пляжам стометровая полоса; рекреационной зоны, коей является вся данная часть города - абсолютно незаконно. Любая дискуссия на тему "как нам *лучше*, *выгоднее*, *эффективнее* и *целесообразнее* нарушить закон", а тем более публичная - абсолютно недопустима.


 
с выводом согласен. А вот с аналогией с евреями - жутковатая. Как ни люблю склоны - это не сравнимая аналогия. А так - да, все верно.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Совершенно очевидно, что проведение ЕВРО-2012 в нашей стране это не более чем подарок футбоьным фанатам. Власть имущие, сознавая, что футбол обажает подавляющее большинство пролетариата всячески пытаются разрекламировать факт проведения этих соревнований на Украине и поднять таким нехитрым способом свою хилую популярность. Местные князьки, ухватившись за это обстоятельсто, решили, что глупо было бы им не воспользоваться в собственных интересах. По этой причине и была сочинена байка о подготовке города к проведению футбольных соревнований, которая в действительности обернется не более чем разворовыванием того, что еще не украдено: склонов, парков, спортивных сооружений, участков земли в центре города и, кончно, дененг.


 Это Вы сами придумали?Наверное из интеллигенции.
у меня нет слов.Во всем мире проведение таких соревнований-приветствуется всем обществом-у нас же всегда найдутся красавцы.мне стыдно за Вас.

----------


## Лейпциг

Да, интеллигенция - это отечественное понятие. Во всем остальном мире ее нет, вот и приветствуют все, как один человек. 
Хотя я в этом и сомневаюсь.

----------


## Буджак

> Это Вы сами придумали?Наверное из интеллигенции.
> у меня нет слов.Во всем мире проведение таких соревнований-приветствуется всем обществом-у нас же всегда найдутся красавцы.мне стыдно за Вас.


 К сожалению, Украина - не весь мир... И если в парке Шевченко под соусом евро появится хоть одна стоянка, то ну его нафиг, сей чемпионат. Да и не все должны любить футбол.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вроде Белый парус как нечто подобное гостинице по документам проходит. (типа аппартаменты для отдыха)


 Дома около нового яхт-клуба на 8-ой станции Б. Фонтана вполне подпадают под определние рекреационного сооружения, поскольку являются не жильем а АППАРТАМЕНТАМИ. Ворье из мэрии лихо осваивает эвфимистические способы маскировки своих простеньких гаденьких целей.
Попытка спровоцировать дискуссию о возможном "цивилизованном" использовании склонов не более чем демагогическая уловка.
На это вестись не нужно.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Это Вы сами придумали?Наверное из интеллигенции.
> у меня нет слов.Во всем мире проведение таких соревнований-приветствуется всем обществом-у нас же всегда найдутся красавцы.мне стыдно за Вас.


 Интиллигент это слово ругательное?
Тогда прошу его ко мне не применять.
На остальную часть Вашего поста отлично ответил Буджак

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Дома около нового яхт-клуба на 8-ой станции Б. Фонтана вполне подпадают под определние рекреационного сооружения, поскольку являются не жильем а АППАРТАМЕНТАМИ.


 Тихон Петрович, а что такое "АПАРТАМЕНТЫ"?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Прошу остановитесь, а то начинаете нести бред. Нельзя человеческую жизнь, убийство миллионов сравнивать со строительством или уничтожением парка - это разные вещи и плохое сравнение.


 Вспомнилась старинная советская поговорка: "Сегодня он играет джаз, а завтра Родину продаст".

"Плохой вещью" в нашей ситуации является снисходительное отношение к планам, которые являются преступными. И неважно, какой кодекс и как именно оценивает это преступление - важно то, что человек, допускающий дискуссии о способах достижения, перестает замечать преступность самой цели. Будь то убийство людей или нарушение природоохранного законодательства.

Вообще, это старинный манипуляционный прием - перевод дискуссии на второстепенные детали. Мне абсолютно все равно, каким образом будет достигаться преступная цель. Любой из предложенных вариантов, равно как и само их обсуждение, для меня абсолютно неприемлемы, будь то убийство человека или нарушение природоохранных норм.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вспомнилась старинная советская поговорка: "Сегодня он играет джаз, а завтра Родину продаст".
> 
> "Плохой вещью" в нашей ситуации является снисходительное отношение к планам, которые являются преступными. И неважно, какой кодекс и как именно оценивает это преступление - важно то, что человек, допускающий дискуссии о способах достижения, перестает замечать преступность самой цели. Будь то убийство людей или нарушение природоохранного законодательства.
> 
> Вообще, это старинный манипуляционный прием - перевод дискуссии на второстепенные детали. Мне абсолютно все равно, каким образом будет достигаться преступная цель. Любой из предложенных вариантов, равно как и само их обсуждение, для меня абсолютно неприемлемы, будь то убийство человека или нарушение природоохранных норм.


 Вы отлично знаете моё мнение, не только по парку Юбилейный - понятие которое я предложил в этой теме и меня все поддержали и даже изменили название темы, но и к  Горвицу со товарищами. 
    Так что прошу вас извинится перед форумчанами за недостойное, для интеллигентного и порядочного человека, сравнение. *Иначе ваши слова буду считать попыткой разжигания межнациональной розни, которая к парку Юбилейный и к этой теме не имеет ни какого отношения.*

----------


## Destin

> Вы отлично знаете моё мнение, не только по парку Юбилейный - понятие которое я предложил в этой теме и меня все поддержали и даже изменили название темы, но и к  Горвицу со товарищами...


 Оказывается название темы изменили по вашему предложению? Вот для меня это новость.

----------


## Пушкин

> Оказывается название темы изменили по вашему предложению? Вот для меня это новость.


  Я так думаю. потому что  предложил слово склоны заменять на парк Юбилейный, коим они и являются. вы что не согласны?

----------


## Andgey

> Убили. 
> Нафига такое количество гостиниц? А они ещё и новые хотят строить? - всё, пропала Одесса


 Уважаемые! Они строят за бюджетные деньги, за наши с вами деньги, которые недоплачивают пенсионерам, рабочим, на здравоохранение и т.д. и т.п. Их не волнует количество, главное на шару, а прибыль в карман.

----------


## JN

> Любая дискуссия на тему "как нам *лучше*, *выгоднее*, *эффективнее* и *целесообразнее* нарушить закон", а тем более публичная - абсолютно недопустима.


 +100 поставить не получается! Зришь в корень.

----------


## Пушкин

> Уважаемые! Они строят за бюджетные деньги, за наши с вами деньги, которые недоплачивают пенсионерам, рабочим, на здравоохранение и т.д. и т.п. Их не волнует количество, главное на шару, а прибыль в карман.


 Полностью согласен, просто не ожидал такого количества.

----------


## Destin

> Я так думаю. потому что  предложил слово склоны заменять на парк Юбилейный, коим они и являются. вы что не согласны?


 Для справки: внести изменение в название темы я лично попросил Кайзера, потому что являюсь автором данной темы.
Извините, ваш пост, где вы предложили слово склоны заменять на парк Юбилейный, я не читал.

----------


## Andgey

> К сожалению, Украина - не весь мир... И если в парке Шевченко под соусом евро появится хоть одна стоянка, то ну его нафиг, сей чемпионат. Да и не все должны любить футбол.


 Терпеть не могу футбол! После того как видел игру Аргентины и Бразилии в далёкие 70-тые. Вот это игра была и футболисты. За Черноморец, вообще молчу, никогда не умели играть. Я считаю, что рано ещё, нашему, неблагоустроенному и грязному городу, принимать такое количество туристов. Мне лично стыдно.

----------


## Andgey

> Я так думаю. потому что  предложил слово склоны заменять на парк Юбилейный, коим они и являются. вы что не согласны?


 На самом деле, мы ведем дискуссию о застройке склонов, но каких? А так будет всем ясно, что это парк, и он принадлежит горожанам. а не кучке самозванцев, у которых руки чешутся. Лучше бы шея.

----------


## Пушкин

> Для справки: внести изменение в название темы я лично попросил Кайзера, потому что являюсь автором данной темы.
> Извините, ваш пост, где вы предложили слово склоны заменять на парк Юбилейный, я не читал.


 Простите, не хотел отбирать лавры первооткрывателя. А посты можно было бы и почитать. Найду и обращу ваше внимание. О.К.?

Нашел пост  01.03.2009, 18:32, за ним следует ваш - где Вы меня поддерживаете. так что.....

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Уважаемые! Они строят за бюджетные деньги, за наши с вами деньги, которые недоплачивают пенсионерам, рабочим, на здравоохранение и т.д. и т.п. Их не волнует количество, главное на шару, а прибыль в карман.


 Факты в студию!Это ж какие гостиницы за бюджетные деньги построили?
а на Черноморец нефиг гнать!
вот что значит быть не патриотом города
конечно если бы он играл как сборная Аргентины тогда уж наверняка были бы миллионы поклонников. но команду и город надо любить и в тяжелые времена...стыдитесь...мне вас искренне жаль

----------


## JN

Конечно, парк Юбилейный - это весьма конкретно. Особенно если учесть, что до того, как его "потеряли" при боделане, он простирался от парка Шевченко до мыса Большой Фонтан.

Дестин и Пушкин, не ссорьтесь! Не хватали передраться между собой. Неужели и вы хотите поделить парк Юбилейный?

----------


## Andgey

> Дома около нового яхт-клуба на 8-ой станции Б. Фонтана вполне подпадают под определние рекреационного сооружения, поскольку являются не жильем а АППАРТАМЕНТАМИ. Ворье из мэрии лихо осваивает эвфимистические способы маскировки своих простеньких гаденьких целей.
> Попытка спровоцировать дискуссию о возможном "цивилизованном" использовании склонов не более чем демагогическая уловка.
> На это вестись не нужно.


 Так у них всё зашифровано: гостиница-апартаменты; охотничьи и рыбацкие домики- оздоровительно-спортивные комплексы и т.д. и т.п. Потом они оформляют аренду, платят в казну копейки, разницу в карман. В дальнейшем могут выкупить и тоже за копейки. Вот поэтому этих "быков"-депутатов от кормушки не оторвёщь. Разве что их, скоропостижная кончина, избавит наш город от них. 
А В БЮДЖЕТЕ НЕ ПРЕДУСМОТРЕНА СТАТЬЯ РАСХОДОВ НА ПОДДЕРЖАНИЕ ПАРКОВ И БЛАГОУСТРОЙСТВА ИХ ТЕРРИТОРИИ.

----------


## Andgey

> Факты в студию!Это ж какие гостиницы за бюджетные деньги построили?
> а на Черноморец нефиг гнать!
> вот что значит быть не патриотом города
> конечно если бы он играл как сборная Аргентины тогда уж наверняка были бы миллионы поклонников. но команду и город надо любить и в тяжелые времена...стыдитесь...мне вас искренне жаль


 Факты пусть ищут компетентные органы. Хотя и они тут ничего не сдеают. Всё повязано одним тросом.
Всю свою сознательную жизнь, я работал на благо города. Садил деревья, работал на стройках города, боролся за его чистоту, а сейчас за то, чтобы будланы и курицы не уничтожили то, что моё и предыдущие поколения, построили и привели в порядок. Прибывая у власти много лет, можно было город превратить в сказку, а не трущёбы.

----------


## Старпом Lom

понятно шо языком молоть - это можно, а как факты - то органы...
а город и есть сказка!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Так что прошу вас извинится перед форумчанами за недостойное, для интеллигентного и порядочного человека, сравнение. *Иначе ваши слова буду считать попыткой разжигания межнациональной розни, которая к парку Юбилейный и к этой теме не имеет ни какого отношения.*


 Вы можете расценивать мои слова каким Вам угодно образом. Я дал наглядный пример того, как в схожей ситуации стало возможным совершение одного из величайших преступлений ХХ века. Неужели Вы думаете, что "незначительность" такого нарушения, как уничтожение любимого места отдыха сотен тысяч людей, лишает меня права делать выводы из печальных уроков истории?

Увы, дорогой Пушкин: память и уважение к жертвам Холокоста призывает нас к тому, чтобы не замалчивать, а напротив - тщательно изучить те трагические события - для того, чтобы сделать невозможным повторение их в будущем. Если мы сделаем для себя соответствующие выводы - значит, эта жертва была не напрасной. Если же вместо того, чтобы вникать в суть процессов, будем реагировать на ключевые слова-якоря, ничего хорошего не выйдет.

Во имя исторической справедливости я, видимо, должен был упомянуть, наряду с евреями, также цыган и гомосексуалистов. И, похоже, дискуссия о судьбе склонов захлебнулась бы в потоке обвинений в ромофобии и гомофобии...

----------


## Destin

> Простите, не хотел отбирать лавры первооткрывателя. А посты можно было бы и почитать. Найду и обращу ваше внимание. О.К.?
> 
> Нашел пост  01.03.2009, 18:32, за ним следует ваш - где Вы меня поддерживаете. так что.....


 Ай, да Пушкин!  :smileflag: Беру свои слова назад и приношу извинения. Все так и было. Дело, конечно же, не в лаврах первооткрывателя, а в том, что склоны - это парк "Юбилейный", никто этого не отменял и мы должны сохранить его именно, как парк.

Что-то Кодера давно не видно, может заболел?

----------


## Andgey

> понятно шо языком молоть - это можно, а как факты - то органы...
> а город и есть сказка!


 Только во главе с семиголовым "ЗМЕЕМ ГОРЫНЫЧЕМ"

----------


## Destin

Ну, вот и началось. С наступлением теплой погоды, в наступление пошли и застройщики склонов. Фото сделано сегодня.  Внизу спуска из переулка Азарова, где была огороженная VIP-парковка, началось рытье котлована под строительство гостиничного комплекса. Предполагаю, что не обойдется и без "VIP-апартаментов"....
У кого есть подробная инфа?

----------


## banabak

Cегодня на спуске к "монастырскому" пляжу начали установку больших ворот. Рядом засыпают площадку и внизу ровняют дорогу. Похоже, что больше туда не проедешь. Кто знает, что там будет? ... Когда они эти жлобы уже нажрутся нашей землёй?

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы можете расценивать мои слова каким Вам угодно образом. Я дал наглядный пример того, как в схожей ситуации стало возможным совершение одного из величайших преступлений ХХ века. Неужели Вы думаете, что "незначительность" такого нарушения, как уничтожение любимого места отдыха сотен тысяч людей, лишает меня права делать выводы из печальных уроков истории?
> 
> Увы, дорогой Пушкин: память и уважение к жертвам Холокоста призывает нас к тому, чтобы не замалчивать, а напротив - тщательно изучить те трагические события - для того, чтобы сделать невозможным повторение их в будущем. Если мы сделаем для себя соответствующие выводы - значит, эта жертва была не напрасной. Если же вместо того, чтобы вникать в суть процессов, будем реагировать на ключевые слова-якоря, ничего хорошего не выйдет.
> 
> Во имя исторической справедливости я, видимо, должен был упомянуть, наряду с евреями, также цыган и гомосексуалистов. И, похоже, дискуссия о судьбе склонов захлебнулась бы в потоке обвинений в ромофобии и гомофобии...


 Не нужно переворачивать слова. Лучше извинитесь за глупое сравнение, недостойное порядочного человека и не имеющее к склонам парка Юбилейный ни какого отношения.  Вместо того что бы признать свою ошибку - Вы, нет уже Ты ( потеряли моё уважение), пишите какую то ерунду.

----------


## Ginger

*На этом рекомендую остановиться.*

----------


## Ginger

> Cегодня на спуске к "монастырскому" пляжу начали установку больших ворот. Рядом засыпают площадку и внизу ровняют дорогу. Похоже, что больше туда не проедешь. Кто знает, что там будет? ... *Когда они эти жлобы уже нажрутся нашей землёй?*


 Когда появится достойный лидер, который организует хотя бы половину из тех, кто тут рьяно отписывает свои возмущения. И напомнит этим *уважаю правила форума*  кто кого нанимал на работу, кто кому платит зарплату

----------


## Пушкин

> Ай, да Пушкин! Беру свои слова назад и приношу извинения. Все так и было. Дело, конечно же, не в лаврах первооткрывателя, а в том, что склоны - это парк "Юбилейный", никто этого не отменял и мы должны сохранить его именно, как парк.
> 
> Что-то Кодера давно не видно, может заболел?


 Наверно деньги у работодателей закончились - кризис :smileflag:

----------


## Boon

> Когда появится достойный лидер, который организует хотя бы половину из тех, кто тут рьяно отписывает свои возмущения.


 Если собрать хотя бы половину тех, кто тут (в топике) рьяно отписывает возмущения, то что? От силы 50 человек соберутся и постоят с плакатиками? Нужны другие методы и другие количества.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Если собрать хотя бы половину тех, кто тут (в топике) рьяно отписывает возмущения, то что? От силы 50 человек соберутся и постоят с плакатиками? Нужны другие методы и другие количества.


 Это проблемы тех, кто думает "моя хата скраю" или "мое мнение все равно ничего не решает". Пока таких людей большинство, так и будут ситуации, когда выходит только 50 человек. 

А все это от того, что почти никто не понимает, что общественное - это отчасти и свое, что парк, склоны, пляжи, улицы - это тоже свое. И отсюда же и проблема свинства - не мое, значит можно гадить. 

Когда же люди поймут, что общественное - это свое, то и защищать будут, и гадить не будут.

----------


## Boon

> Это проблемы тех, кто думает "моя хата скраю" или "мое мнение все равно ничего не решает". Пока таких людей большинство, так и будут ситуации, когда выходит только 50 человек. 
> 
> А все это от того, что почти никто не понимает, что общественное - это отчасти и свое, что парк, склоны, пляжи, улицы - это тоже свое. И отсюда же и проблема свинства - не мое, значит можно гадить. 
> 
> Когда же люди поймут, что общественное - это свое, то и защищать будут, и гадить не будут.


 Но кроме вот таких сборов, ведь действительно есть методы и инициативы. Я приведу простой пример из собственной жизни.
Мы с приятелем (дизайнером), больше года назад, случайно узнав про "экологическую команду Одессы" и ознакомившись с их деятельностью, совершенно добровольно и за свои деньги сделали (предварительно согласовав с руководством "ЭКО") и изготовили листовки-флаера о недопустимости застройки для их акции. Когда сами побывали на акции, я для себя такие выводы сделал:
 Там собрались люди, которые как-то подозрительно относились к новым людям. Я понимаю боязнь провокаций, тем более в таком вопросе, но, согласитесь, для привлечения общественного внимания, особенно молодежи, это совсем не правильная и хорошая тактика. Реально собирается 30-40 молчаливых разных людей, которых никто не заметил, которые общаются друг с другом, которые по-сути, некий "клуб по интересам". Да, я немного гиперболизарую, да, пишу про одну акцию, конечно на остальных может было по-другому, но вот у меня, после этого опыта не было желания участвовать в ТАКОЙ деятельности по противодействию застройке. 
 Мне кажется не нужно идеализировать Интернет вообще и форум в частности, не нужно идеализировать набившие оскомину и ассоциируещиеся только с продажностью митинги. Да, это нужно, но это не "узловой" момент.
Можно и нужно думать над другими способами.

----------


## JN

> Мы с приятелем (дизайнером), больше года назад, случайно узнав про "экологическую команду Одессы" и ознакомившись с их деятельностью, совершенно добровольно и за свои деньги сделали (предварительно согласовав с руководством "ЭКО") и изготовили листовки-флаера о недопустимости застройки для их акции. Когда сами побывали на акции, я для себя такие выводы сделал:
> Там собрались люди, которые как-то подозрительно относились к новым людям.


 А в чем же выражалась подозрительность?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Не нужно переворачивать слова. Лучше извинитесь за глупое сравнение, недостойное порядочного человека и не имеющее к склонам парка Юбилейный ни какого отношения.  Вместо того что бы признать свою ошибку - Вы, нет уже Ты ( потеряли моё уважение), пишите какую то ерунду.


 Я заранее прошу прощение у модераторов, но этот текст, по идее, должен быть напечатан в том же месте и тем же шрифтом, что и изначальное сообщение.

*Я приношу свои извинения тем, кто увидел в моем сообщении попытку разжигания межнациональной розни - за то, что они увидели в моем сообщении попытку разжигания межнациональной розни, не имеющую к склонам парка Юбилейный никакого отношения.*

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Влада, ты, действительно, посылала мне приглашение, и я, действительно, не пришел, т.к. я не верю в то, что в начинаниях Гончаренко есть что-то, кроме ПиаРа. Извини, не верю!


 С верой - в церковь. Чтобы составить реальное мнение, нужно а) знать человека; б) увидеть своими глазами происходящее.
Насчет пиара. Веселенький пиар - сотрясение мозга и круглосуточно охотящиеся отморозки. Кто еще хочет попиариться, велкам ту зе клаб. 



> Еще потому, что имею мнение, что любые кардинальные изменения склоны только ухудшат.


 Выше по ссылке есть план именно кардинальных изменений, предлагаемый БЕЗ УЧАСТИЯ Гончаренко. Ты сможешь с этим что-то сделать? ЛИЧНО ТЫ? Только что на сессии за Гончаренкин проект решения о придании  склонам статуса парка проголосовало 17 человек. СЕМНАДЦАТЬ из 98 присутствующих. 



> По поводу причитаний, так все, что не является прямым действием, есть причитания. Что предлагаешь?


 Это я тебе лучше в реале расскажу.

----------


## Anton

> Выше по ссылке есть план именно кардинальных изменений, предлагаемый БЕЗ УЧАСТИЯ Гончаренко. Ты сможешь с этим что-то сделать? ЛИЧНО ТЫ? Только что на сессии за Гончаренкин проект решения о придании  склонам статуса парка проголосовало 17 человек. СЕМНАДЦАТЬ из 98 присутствующих.


 Уважаемые защитники Гурвица! Обратите внимание на это голосование. Поддерживая Гурвица вы поддерживаете уничтожение парков в Одессе.

----------


## Пушкин

> Уважаемые защитники Гурвица! Обратите внимание на это голосование. Поддерживая Гурвица вы поддерживаете уничтожение парков в Одессе.


 Так его только люди, которые там "кормятся", поддерживают, других вариантов нет.

----------


## Буджак

Почеу, есть , и не форуме... Я отписался от соответствующей ветки - противно стало!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Так его только люди, которые там "кормятся", поддерживают, других вариантов нет.


 В основном - да. Но есть еще такая интересная категория людей, которых можно определить, как урбанистов. Они не понимают прелестей природы, не ходят летом на море (!), не слушают пение птиц и не любят животных. Для таких людей застроенные склоны предпочтительнее склонов не застроенных. Но их так мало по сравнениею с нормальными людьми.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Тихон Петрович, вы хотите сказать, что урбанисты ненормальные люди?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Я хочу сказать,что сторонники застройки - это нехорошие люди. Тех, кто на этомхочет нагреть свои алчные рученки, я еще понимаю. Они подонки, негодяи но понятные негодяи.
Люди ратующие за застройку одесских приморских склонов про велению души - это, на мой взгляд, просто люди больные. Возможно, я не совсем удачно назвал их урбанистами. Они скорее пе....ты в очень плохом смысле этого слова.

*MOD за нецензурщину*

----------


## Буджак

> В основном - да. Но есть еще такая интересная категория людей, которых можно определить, как урбанистов. Они не понимают прелестей природы, не ходят летом на море (!), не слушают пение птиц и не любят животных. Для таких людей застроенные склоны предпочтительнее склонов не застроенных. Но их так мало по сравнениею с нормальными людьми.


 Не совсем верно. В ветке про Гурвица, которую я имел в видк постом выше, звучала совсем другая точка зрения, если помните. Гурвиц молодец, построил дороги, у кого-то есть горячая вода в трубах, радоваться надо. Заслужил право на то, чтобы склоны застроить! Они, может, тоже любят погулять у моря, послушать пение птиц... Но что это для них, они готовы отказаться от этого за чечевичную похлебку. Кстати, Кайзер, ничего не напоминает? Что лучше - живой пес или мертвый лев?

----------


## Лейпциг

И почему это никакая партия не заинтересовалась провести акции протеста в защиту склонов?..
Год назад, в прошлом мае, Партия Регионов помогла работникам ипподрома провести акцию протеста по поводу отключения воды. И массовость обеспечили, и охрану - милиционеры шли по бокам, как положено. Студенты несли бело-голубые флаги.
Вода, правда, только месяц назад появилась, но мероприятие провели по всем правилам.
Может, пора обращаться к знакомым партийцам? КПУ точно должна быть за то, чтобы "склоны - народу!".

----------


## Destin

> ...Может, пора обращаться к знакомым партийцам? КПУ точно должна быть за то, чтобы "склоны - народу!".


 Скажите еще к БЮТ

----------


## Лейпциг

Ну, это же нормальное дело - объединяться с кем угодно, чтобы выигрывать на данном этапе.
Без политиков не организуемся, наверное.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Ну, это же нормальное дело - объединяться с кем угодно, чтобы выигрывать на данном этапе.
> Без политиков не организуемся, наверное.


 Что, у наших политиков настолько выдающиеся организаторские способности?

----------


## Andgey

> Cегодня на спуске к "монастырскому" пляжу начали установку больших ворот. Рядом засыпают площадку и внизу ровняют дорогу. Похоже, что больше туда не проедешь. Кто знает, что там будет? ... Когда они эти жлобы уже нажрутся нашей землёй?


 Тогда, когда мы их туда зароем.

----------


## Andgey

> И почему это никакая партия не заинтересовалась провести акции протеста в защиту склонов?..
> 
> Может, пора обращаться к знакомым партийцам? КПУ точно должна быть за то, чтобы "склоны - народу!".


 Каждая партия "тянет одеяло" на себя, а на сам город и людей им плевать. И причём это по всей стране. Поэтому помощи ждать нам неоткуда. Надо брать "вилы", а не плакаты и востанавливать справедливость. Плакаты не помогут, плакаты - это для телевидения.

----------


## sonatana

> Люди ратующие за застройку одесских приморских склонов про велению души - это, на мой взгляд, просто люди больные. Возможно, я не совсем удачно назвал их урбанистами. Они скорее пе....ты в очень плохом смысле этого слова.
> 
> *MOD за нецензурщину*


 Да уш...., Тихон Петрович, т.е. Вы утверждаете, что 8 % одесситов,как показывает опрос,  (т.е. 80 тыс.людей, если считать что в городе живет 1 млн), которые ЗА застройку склонов - это больные люди, а также п*****ты в ОЧЕНЬ плохом смысле этого слова.....После таких выражений, складывается впечаталение, что помошь врача нужно кое-кому другому
Извините, если оффтоплю....

*MOD за нецензурщину и хамство*

----------


## sonatana

> Cегодня на спуске к "монастырскому" пляжу начали установку больших ворот. Рядом засыпают площадку и внизу ровняют дорогу. Похоже, что больше туда не проедешь. Кто знает, что там будет? ... Когда они эти жлобы уже нажрутся нашей землёй?


 А где именно ворота устанавливают внизу или вверху перед спуском?

----------


## Viktoz

Вчера горсовет принял "очередное" постановление по замлеотводу  на пляже Дельфин под застройку домиков для гостей города.
По Град сегодня утром показывали. Сам  Э.И. говорил что это *очень необходимо* для города.

----------


## Лейпциг

Да, и что конкретно я с этого буду иметь?
Хочется опять привести всё тот же мой старый пример с квартирантами: выгодно-то выгодно, но "кому такая жизнь нужна?".
И кто эти гости?
Может, у нас будут делать, как на Востоке: что гостю понравится, то ему и подарят?

----------


## Безам

> Может, у нас будут делать, как на Востоке: что гостю понравится, то ему и подарят?


 Так у нас так и делают! Правда, НУЖНЫМ гостям...

----------


## banabak

> А где именно ворота устанавливают внизу или вверху перед спуском?


 Вверху прямо на повороте в начале спуска.

----------


## SaMoVar

Я этот вопрос у Гончаренко подниму - завтра сфоткаю...

----------


## coder_ak

"Нормальные" могут собрать чемоданы и отправиться в сибирь, там и птички, и природа нетронутая, и животные бегают, медведи, например.

----------


## Pinky

Найдите 10 отличий





Устраивает перспектива?

Миль пардон за плохой фотошоп, не убрал "сады победы" (непонятно только победы кого над кем?) , ну они своей этажностью вписываются.

----------


## Лейпциг

coder ak, так ведь за то и боремся, чтобы птичек можно было слушать без выезда из родной Одессы. До сих пор это было возможно.

----------


## coder_ak

*Pinky*, горизонт завален...
Лично у меня из окна такого вида нет. Кто бы мне предоставил квартиру в том доме, с которого это снято, я бы тоже возмущался.

----------


## Moisey17

> *Pinky*, горизонт завален...
> Лично у меня из окна такого вида нет. Кто бы мне предоставил квартиру в том доме, с которого это снято, я бы тоже возмущался.


 Надо полагать, Кодер, что, когда перед Вашими окнами ГЭЙ с Климовым, соорудит "башню", благодаря чему в квартире будет все время темно, тогда и до Вас доедет возмущение остальных одесситов.

----------


## coder_ak

*Moisey17*, так это вы возмущаетесь только из за того, что лично Гурвиц построил дом перед окнами?
Только мне не очень пока понятно, чем в данном случае возмущена общественность.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*coder_ak* - примерно такой же вид открывается из окон общаг Политеха...

----------


## coder_ak

Когда то давно из соседнего дома, с верхних этажей, тоже было видно море. Но потом построили Вузовский, сволочи такие, и вид пропал. Куда мне пожаловаться на это безобразие? Думаю в Спортлото обратиться.

----------


## Moisey17

> *Moisey17*, так это вы возмущаетесь только из за того, что лично Гурвиц построил дом перед окнами?
> Только мне не очень пока понятно, чем в данном случае возмущена общественность.


 Перед моими окнами ничего не построено. Пока.... Но, думаю, и не построят. А пример, который я Вам, Кодер, привел - факт, который вызывает возмущение общественности. Впрочем, убежден, лично Вы возражать не станете, ежели ГЭЙ чего-нибудь соорудит перед Вашими окнами и лишит удовольствия греться под первыми лучами весеннего солнца. Преданность - выше личных неудобств. Неправда ли?

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky*, горизонт завален...
> Лично у меня из окна такого вида нет. Кто бы мне предоставил квартиру в том доме, с которого это снято, я бы тоже возмущался.


 Горизонт, спасибо, учту. Лично у меня такого вида тоже нет, просто хотелось показать, что застроив склоны подобными ульями, перекроют вид на море всем одесситам. И не только вид.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Кодер и Моисей, прошу общаться повежливее*

----------


## Тихон Петрович

coder_ak, факт строительства домов, перекрывающих Вам вид на морские дали, конечно, прискорбен, однако, это обстоятельсто имеет, так сказать, локальное значение, в то время, как застройка приморских склонов навредит ВСЕМУ городу а не отдельных жителей. 
Про гостей нашего славного, но увы, отданного нами на растерзание своре жадных волков, города, поток которых неминуемо уменьшится ввиду отсутствия свободных пляжей и мест отдыха у моря я и не говорю.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да уш...., Тихон Петрович, т.е. Вы утверждаете, что 8 % одесситов,как показывает опрос,  (т.е. 80 тыс.людей, если считать что в городе живет 1 млн), которые ЗА застройку склонов - это больные люди, а также п*****ты в ОЧЕНЬ плохом смысле этого слова.....После таких выражений, складывается впечаталение, что помошь врача нужно кое-кому другому
> Извините, если оффтоплю....
> 
> *MOD за нецензурщину и хамство*


 Так это же в основном сотрудники ГЭЙя, специально направленные им для формирования общественного мнения на форуме. Ну и некоторе число людей... э-э странных

----------


## coder_ak

*Тихон Петрович*, да что я, мной пренебречь можно, но этот Вузовский перекрыл вид на море почти половине Таирова. Это ж просто таки непотребство, требую сноса!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Тихон Петрович*, да что я, мной пренебречь можно, но этот Вузовский перекрыл вид на море почти половине Таирова. Это ж просто таки непотребство, требую сноса!


 Смешно

----------


## Олег.Л

Вчера нашел таки время и обследовал  сравнительно свежепостроенную набережную на Оболони.Естественно вбирая в себя информацию,сразу переносил ее на склоны(виртуально---что будет,если....)
Грубо,эту набережную можно абстрагировать на то,что собираются изуродовать у нас...
Сверху жилые дома,потом коттеджи за забором ,посередине широкая набережная из плитки и кирпича,ниже бетон с причальными делами для яхт и подобие пляжа у уреза воды.
--------

 Все засрано и заплевано,все вертикальные поверхности исписаны и изрисованы краской,по сути нет ни одного целого фонаря ,во многих из них торчат бутылки из под пива,грязь и мусор....
 Даже если  не брать в расчет скотское нутро основной массы ,то сама набережная крайне непривлекательна и главное неуютна ,во многом из-за отсутствия деревьев....
ТЗ,окаймленная зеленкой-это просто рай,по сравнению с киевской убогостью . Мы все будем просто полными идиотами ,если накрапав кучу страниц ,с праведными возмущенными призывами,дадим уродцам из горсовета,уничтожить то ,что жизненно необходимо и городу и подавляющему большинству ..

----------


## Anton

> "Нормальные" могут собрать чемоданы и отправиться в сибирь, там и птички, и природа нетронутая, и животные бегают, медведи, например.


 Может лучше пусть "ненормальные" соберут чемоданы и отправляются?

----------


## Алехандр

А кого вы, милейший, считаете ненормальными??? Есть люди, которые готовы жить по европейским стандартам. И то, что склоны превратят в благоустроенный район, это очень даже хорошо. Только не надо говорить, что туда пускать не будут, пляжи перекроют. Это досужие домыслы. Во всём мире прибрежная зона - рай для туристов. А если вы ещё и работать будете :smileflag:  так и для вас...

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Есть люди, которые готовы жить по европейским стандартам. И то, что склоны превратят в благоустроенный район, это очень даже хорошо.


 Вот только в "район" не надо, да? По европейским стандартам будет жить разве что обитатель данного "района", и если вы скажете, что это будет среднестатистический одесский "белый воротничок", то вы сделаете всем очень смешно. А остальные будут наблюдать через забор. Потому что жители подобных "районов", и не только в Одессе, отличаются патологической страстью огораживать свои "районы" заборами с охраной.



> Только не надо говорить, что туда пускать не будут, пляжи перекроют.


 Перекроют, обязательно перекроют. Тенденция такая. Дом с отдельным пляжем не для всяких там бомжей - "европейский стандарт" же, не фигвам какой.

----------


## Алехандр

Ну, не знаю, не знаю... с нахалстроем лично встречался и тогда - да, фиг обойдёшь. Против огороженных участков с коттеджами тоже ничего не имею. Если мне там не жить и друзей у меня там нет, что чего мне за чужим забором делать? А буде надо, так охрана, следящая за порядком, нормально пропустит. В парк, супермаркет и школу у меня доступ свободный :smileflag:  почему я должен бояться, что трасса здоровья перестанет быть таковой? То есть, конечно, сейчас там строительный бардак, но подобное я видел и в городах за рубежом, где шло крупное строительство. Город не может не развиваться. А мы сейчас боимся того, что МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Мы боимся того, что уже ЕСТЬ. Пока, слава Богу, не у нас - но еще далеко не вечер

----------


## Алехандр

Да я прекрасно вас понимаю - ожёгшийся на молоке дует уже на всё. Но и забывать, что как ни крути, а развиваться городу надо, нельзя. В конце концов, этот город задумывался, как европейский и делать его молдавским предместьем негоже! Пусть строятся гостиницы и обустраивается парковая зона вдоль моря. Сейчас, безусловно, неудобно гулять, но иначе не построится :smileflag:  А мне бы хотелось, чтобы и набережная была, и освещение... Чтоб были мы не хуже прочих ницц!

----------


## banabak

Теперь такой проход к поповскому пляжу:
Вложение 291827 Вложение 291829 Вложение 291846
Администрация чего?
Бомжеватый охранник разрешает проезд (пока?) и ничего не говорит, кто это сделал. Также метров за 50 до ворот бурят геодезию. Чем всё это кончится?

----------


## Буджак

> Против огороженных участков с коттеджами тоже ничего не имею. Если мне там не жить и друзей у меня там нет, что чего мне за чужим забором делать?


 Это просто блестящий образчик самоотречения. действительно, был общедоступный парк, стал чужой забор, что мне за ним делать??? Оставался бы парк, можно было бы ответить - ребенка отвести гулять  к морю.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Да я прекрасно вас понимаю - ожёгшийся на молоке дует уже на всё. Но и забывать, что как ни крути, а развиваться городу надо, нельзя. В конце концов, этот город задумывался, как европейский и делать его молдавским предместьем негоже! Пусть строятся гостиницы и обустраивается парковая зона вдоль моря. Сейчас, безусловно, неудобно гулять, но иначе не построится А мне бы хотелось, чтобы и набережная была, и освещение... Чтоб были мы не хуже прочих ницц!


 Нам не надо набережной. Нам надо великолепный парк вдоль побережья. И пляжи, рядом с которыми чистый воздух, а не свежие выхлопы.

----------


## Ginger

> Теперь такой проход к поповскому пляжу:
> Вложение 291827 Вложение 291829 Вложение 291846
> Администрация чего?
> Бомжеватый охранник разрешает проезд (пока?) и ничего не говорит, кто это сделал. Также метров за 50 до ворот бурят геодезию. Чем всё это кончится?


 Ровно тем же, чем и под Россией, имхо
Разница может быть только в этажности либо количестве оздоровительных аппартаментов рекреационного комплекса

----------


## Viktoz

> Пусть строятся гостиницы и обустраивается парковая зона вдоль моря. Сейчас, безусловно, неудобно гулять, но иначе не построится А мне бы хотелось, *чтобы и набережная была*, и освещение... Чтоб были мы не хуже прочих ницц!


 Парк надо оставить парком, и не надо в нем ни гостиниц, ни котеджей.  

Набережную, гостиницы и т.д.если и строить, то в районе Пересыпи на месте Сахарного завода, ЗОРа, Мясокомбината и т.д. (они все равно не работают). Снести все те полуразвалившиеся здания,  и построить все новое и красивое, места и для гостиниц, и для котеджей и для причалов яхт хватит. А парк, ТЗ и пляжи надо оставить людям.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А кого вы, милейший, считаете ненормальными??? Есть люди, которые готовы жить по европейским стандартам. И то, что склоны превратят в благоустроенный район, это очень даже хорошо. Только не надо говорить, что туда пускать не будут, пляжи перекроют. Это досужие домыслы. Во всём мире прибрежная зона - рай для туристов. А если вы ещё и работать будете так и для вас...


 В Одессе проживает больше миллиона человек. При всем желании переселить ВЕСЬ город к морю, даже если все вдруг станут миллионерами невозможно - банально не хватит места. При любом раскладе, даже застроив склоны сплошной стеной в 24 этажа и получив вместо парковой зоны самую густую застройку, мы всех там поселить не сумеем.
Ваш идеал это удобное жилье с приятным видом из окна для немногих избранных. А думать нужно о всем городе.
Или Вы, как некоторые периодически появляющиеся  пользователи,  на службе?

----------


## Пушкин

Сегодня прошелся в районе Роднинсой стройки, прогулкой это не назовёшь, ребята - ужас. Одни бетонные *стены позора* (уже не одна, а мы за одну волновались), дорога идущая от Французкого - полностью развалена, одна пыль, множество деревьев отсутствует. Предлагаю сторонникам застройки склонов парка Юбилейный - пройтись и посмотреть, что нас ждёт если мы не остановим этот кошмар, в виде надвигающихся бетонных джунглей.(((((

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Набережную, гостиницы и т.д.если и строить, то в районе Пересыпи на месте Сахарного завода, ЗОРа, Мясокомбината и т.д. (они все равно не работают). Снести все те полуразвалившиеся здания,  и построить все новое и красивое, места и для гостиниц, и для котеджей и для причалов яхт хватит.


 Да, это идеальный вариант. Каким дебилам пришло в голову одну из лучших в Европе набережных застроить промзоной - это просто уму непостижимо.

----------


## Destin

> ... Каким дебилам пришло в голову одну из лучших в Европе набережных застроить промзоной - это просто уму непостижимо.


 Да мало ли в Бразилии донов Педро...(с) :smileflag:

----------


## AK-74

> Набережную, гостиницы и т.д.если и строить, то в районе Пересыпи на месте Сахарного завода, ЗОРа, Мясокомбината и т.д. (они все равно не работают). Снести все те полуразвалившиеся здания,  и построить все новое и красивое, места и для гостиниц, и для котеджей и для причалов яхт хватит. А парк, ТЗ и пляжи надо оставить людям.


 Идея красивая, но нереальная. Перечисленные Вами предприятия находятся в частной собственности, землица, очевидно, отведена с соблюдением всех процедур. Это же сколько нужно средств на выкуп всего этого добра?
При этом учтите. выкупается не просто инфраструктура, а бизнес, что значительно дороже.
К тому же не всё так насчёт "полуразвалившихся зданий". На Сахарном частично имеет место, а Хлебная гавань, Нефтяная гавань, да и та же контейнерная площадка на ЗОРе находятся в нормальной кондиции и приносят, надо полагать, хороший доход своим владельцам.

----------


## Безам

http://sabeloff.livejournal.com/134218.html

отличный фоторепортаж со склонов

----------


## Пушкин

> http://sabeloff.livejournal.com/134218.html
> 
> отличный фоторепортаж со склонов


 Это старые фото, сейчас там уже бетонные стены позора и лесок молодых свай.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Пусть строятся гостиницы и обустраивается парковая зона вдоль моря...


  -  


> ..Согласно проекту, 90% площадей в комплексе составит жилье, 8% - гостиницы и 2% - коммерческие площади. Общая площадь участка под застройку составляет 20,2 га, в том числе площадь парковой зоны составит 12,5 га..


  - не оч. давняя инфа, в интервью с "миханиками"- предновогодняя из http://www.stroymir.com.ua/index.php?page=news&id=4373&start=20, правда оч. похоже на ОБЩЕДОСТУПНЫЙ парк и пляжи ?

----------


## Безам

> Это старые фото, сейчас там уже бетонные стены позора и лесок молодых свай.


 Все равно отличный фоторепортаж. и много о чем говорит.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А мы тогда хорошо поработали. Предлагаю повторить.

----------


## Anton

> Идея красивая, но нереальная. Перечисленные Вами предприятия находятся в частной собственности, землица, очевидно, отведена с соблюдением всех процедур. Это же сколько нужно средств на выкуп всего этого добра?


 Это вы пытаетесь такими аргументами оправдать уничтожение парка Юбилейный?




> При этом учтите. выкупается не просто инфраструктура, а бизнес, что значительно дороже.


 Ага, стандартная тактика: купить по честному денег нет, а украсть и уничтожить парк с помощью взяток - деньги есть.




> К тому же не всё так насчёт "полуразвалившихся зданий". На Сахарном частично имеет место, а Хлебная гавань, Нефтяная гавань, да и та же контейнерная площадка на ЗОРе находятся в нормальной кондиции и приносят, надо полагать, хороший доход своим владельцам.


 Ну, вот начать именно с полуразрушенных, а потом глядишь, и чтоб мясокомбинат выкупить деньги появятся...

----------


## Viktoz

> Идея красивая, но нереальная. Перечисленные Вами предприятия находятся в частной собственности, землица, очевидно, отведена с соблюдением всех процедур. Это же сколько нужно средств на выкуп всего этого добра?


 Эти предприятия давно банкроты, у некоторых остались огромные задолженности по зп., налогам и т.д. деньги  мизерные поступают только с аренды помещений и площадей.  Обычно такие  заводы раскупают по частям, целиком все их долги никому не надо. Учитывая реальную стоимость земли в той же Аркадии,  Отраде, Дельфине или на Фр. Бульваре то на Черноморского Казачества она будет просто мизерной.

Просто этим никто не хочет заниматься, зачем обустраивать целую Пересыпь, если можно оторвать уже обустроенную, да еще и в парке с выходом на пляж. Вот и все дилемма.

----------


## Безам

> А мы тогда хорошо поработали. Предлагаю повторить.


 КОГДА?

----------


## Алехандр

Да ну, Тихон Петрович, я вовсе не желаю переселить к морю весь город, но бывая в Европе, да и в Азии тоже, сто раз видел, как шикарно обустраивается прибрежная зона. Может я и наивен, полагая, что у нас будет не хуже, но мне хочется в это верить. У нас же не захолустье какое-то! Можно конечно завидовать и переживать, что у кого-то будет больше шансов поселиться у моря. Но мне это не интересно. Я нацелен на позитив. Так меня наверное воспитывали папа с мамой  :smileflag:  А размахивать кулаками я не хочу, и причин для истерии не вижу. Глядишь, и станет город у нас туристическим раем. А служу я, к слову, только тем, кто мне дорог  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да ну, Тихон Петрович, я вовсе не желаю переселить к морю весь город, но бывая в Европе, да и в Азии тоже, сто раз видел, как шикарно обустраивается прибрежная зона. Может я и наивен, полагая, что у нас будет не хуже, но мне хочется в это верить. У нас же не захолустье какое-то! Можно конечно завидовать и переживать, что у кого-то будет больше шансов поселиться у моря. Но мне это не интересно. Я нацелен на позитив. Так меня наверное воспитывали папа с мамой  А размахивать кулаками я не хочу, и причин для истерии не вижу. Глядишь, и станет город у нас туристическим раем. А служу я, к слову, только тем, кто мне дорог


 У нас волею случая склоны оказались до недавнего времени не застроенными. Что в этом плохого? Почему мы должны слепо, не вдумываясь копировать все, что только возможно подглядеть в Европе?
И почему наш город, в котором 9 месяцев в году холодно и не самое красивое море, должен стать постле застройки последнего своего живого места - склонов, "туристическим раем". Европейские туристы небоскребов на берегах водоемов не видали? Подскажите, как человек, бывавший в разных странах: что преобретет Одесса после застройки парка "Юбилейного" такого, чего нет в прочих странах, благодаря чему к нам вдруг попрут туристы со всего мира?

----------


## Алехандр

ну, хотя бы привычный комфорт приобретут. И почему попрут? Я, например, одессит в четвёртом поколении и к гостям отношусь хорошо :smileflag:  А насчёт климата я с вами не согласен. Лето у нас начинается практически в мае и длится до октября. И я люблю это лето :smileflag:  А бардак, который многие местные умудряются оставлять после всех этих шашлыков и возлияний, мне лично, сильно надоел. Я тяготею к порядку, уж извините. Поэтому надеюсь, что благоустроенные склоны никому не помешают. Особенно туристам из Европы. Но это моё мнение. Уж какое есть.

----------


## Буджак

Не мгу понять тождества "застроенные склоны" = "благоустроенные склоны" Почемупарк на склонах не благоустроен по определению?

----------


## Anton

> Да ну, Тихон Петрович, я вовсе не желаю переселить к морю весь город, но бывая в Европе, да и в Азии тоже, сто раз видел, как шикарно обустраивается прибрежная зона. Может я и наивен, полагая, что у нас будет не хуже, но мне хочется в это верить. У нас же не захолустье какое-то! Можно конечно завидовать и переживать, что у кого-то будет больше шансов поселиться у моря. Но мне это не интересно. Я нацелен на позитив. Так меня наверное воспитывали папа с мамой  А размахивать кулаками я не хочу, и причин для истерии не вижу. Глядишь, и станет город у нас туристическим раем. А служу я, к слову, только тем, кто мне дорог


 Если вам нравится "как в Европе" - езжайте туда. Или в Азию. У нас, в Одессе, свои особенности и красоты.

Кстати, если в Европе побережья и застроены элитками - это еще не значит, что местные жители гордятся таким пейзажем, да.

----------


## Anton

> ну, хотя бы привычный комфорт приобретут. И почему попрут? Я, например, одессит в четвёртом поколении и к гостям отношусь хорошо А насчёт климата я с вами не согласен. Лето у нас начинается практически в мае и длится до октября. И я люблю это лето А бардак, который многие местные умудряются оставлять после всех этих шашлыков и возлияний, мне лично, сильно надоел. Я тяготею к порядку, уж извините. Поэтому надеюсь, что благоустроенные склоны никому не помешают. Особенно туристам из Европы. Но это моё мнение. Уж какое есть.


 А что сегодня мешает городским властям просто навести порядок в парке?! Отремонтировать туалеты, своевременно убирать мусор, поставить урны, отремонтировать турники?
Если власти не могут прибраться в парке сейчас, где гарантия, что на том же месте будут прибираться, когда оно будет элитками застроено?!

----------


## verda

Да почему все говорят об Одессе только как о месте для туристов??!
Это город, где МЫ живём, и самое главное, чтобы в нём было удобно и приятно жить его жителям; по-моему, именно для этого строятся все города.
А думать только о туристах, быть готовым терпеть всяческие неудобства, только бы чужим людям у нас было хорошо - это комплекс раба, прислуги, и полное неуважение к себе. Речь идёт не о гостеприимстве, а именно об униженном стремлении кому-то угодить в ущерб себе: пусть я дышу выхлопными газами и задыхаюсь среди бетонных стен, лишь бы туристы...
А что туристы? Им нравится дышать вонью и ходить по выжженным улицам без тени?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А что сегодня мешает городским властям просто навести порядок в парке?! Отремонтировать туалеты, своевременно убирать мусор, поставить урны, отремонтировать турники?
> Если власти не могут прибраться в парке сейчас, где гарантия, что на том же месте будут прибираться, когда оно будет элитками застроено?!


 Друзья, зайдите в профиль этого "Александра" в штацком и посмотрите темы в которыхон пишет и содержание его постов. 
Все только за ГЭЙя, о чем бы ни шла речь.
 Не смотрел,но полагаю,что все сообщения должны быть написаны строго в рабочее время.
Еще один ботик)))))))

----------


## Лейпциг

Согласна с verda.
Кстати, а когда мы едем в турпоездку, то что нам там интересно?

----------


## AK-74

> Это вы пытаетесь такими аргументами оправдать уничтожение парка Юбилейный?


 Антон, я вообще-то и словом не обмолвился о парке Юбилейный, равно как ни о каком другом парке. Просто писал о береговой линии Пересыпи, на которую слишком часто смотрю со стороны порта. 





> Ага, стандартная тактика: купить по честному денег нет, а украсть и уничтожить парк с помощью взяток - деньги есть.


 Опять-таки причём здесь парк, почитайте внимательно мой пост.

----------


## AK-74

> Эти предприятия давно банкроты, у некоторых остались огромные задолженности по зп., налогам и т.д. деньги  мизерные поступают только с аренды помещений и площадей.  Обычно такие  заводы раскупают по частям, целиком все их долги никому не надо. Учитывая реальную стоимость земли в той же Аркадии,  Отраде, Дельфине или на Фр. Бульваре то на Черноморского Казачества она будет просто мизерной.
> Просто этим никто не хочет заниматься, зачем обустраивать целую Пересыпь, если можно оторвать уже обустроенную, да еще и в парке с выходом на пляж. Вот и все дилемма.


 Вы это точно знаете?? Сомневаюсь.

Думаю, Олег Немировский будет очень удивлён, узнав, что его предприятие в Хлебной гавани - банкрот. Уверен, что ещё больше удивится Игорь Коломойский, когда узнает, что Нефтяная гавань и ЗОР имеют "огромные задолженности по зп., налогам и т.д." (с), а контейнеровозы и танкеры идут к нему в Одессу "только для аренды помещений и площадей" (с). И особенно интересно будет посмотреть, как кто-то что-то у Привата раскупит "по частям".
И ещё ведь не стоит забывать, что почти вся упомянутая причальная линия - это Одесский порт (границы которого заканчиваются непосредственно перед территорией ЗОРа), тоже пока к банкротам не относящийся. 
"Вот и вся дилемма" (с)

----------


## Пушкин

> А мы тогда хорошо поработали. Предлагаю повторить.


 хорошее предложение :smileflag:

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Не мгу понять тождества "застроенные склоны" = "благоустроенные склоны" Почемупарк на склонах не благоустроен по определению?


 "Потому что - Одесса"

----------


## Лейпциг

Парк на склонах - это наш маленький лес для урбанистов, т.е. прирожденных горожан. Для тех, что не хочет/не может ехать куда-то за 300 км и жить там в палатке. Да, вот такой "домашний", "карманный" лес. 
Я и сама не хочу ехать за 300 км.
А если на склонах сделают "регулярный парк", то у нас не будет возможности погулять в "лесу", потратив на это всего пол-дня и минимум сил, денег и хлопот.
Да еще и на берегу моря!
Чудесный "регулярный парк" - парк Шевченко времен моего детства. Ну, и кто мешает властям его вновь окультурить?
Никто.
А только то, что они сейчас там не бывают и в детстве не гуляли - ну, не одесситы они.

----------


## casel

Я думаю сторонникам застройки просто надо принять тот факт что противники онной никогда не променяют тот пускай даже запущенный островок леса над морем на самую распрекрасную набережную с благоустроенной територией ПОСРЕДИ домов.Надеюсь ни у кого не вызывает сомнения что любой строящийся там санаторий или береговое укрепление все равно рано или поздно превратиться в элитную многоэтажку? А желание что либо строить там может возникнуть только у человека которому наплевать и на город, и на ТЗ  и на одесситов.

----------


## Пушкин

> Парк на склонах - это наш маленький лес для урбанистов, т.е. прирожденных горожан. Для тех, что не хочет/не может ехать куда-то за 300 км и жить там в палатке. Да, вот такой "домашний", "карманный" лес. 
> Я и сама не хочу ехать за 300 км.
> А если на склонах сделают "регулярный парк", то у нас не будет возможности погулять в "лесу", потратив на это всего пол-дня и минимум сил, денег и хлопот.
> Да еще и на берегу моря!
> Чудесный "регулярный парк" - парк Шевченко времен моего детства. Ну, и кто мешает властям его вновь окультурить?
> Никто.
> А только то, что они сейчас там не бывают и в детстве не гуляли - ну, не одесситы они.


 Это правда ,*отцы города - не его дети*

----------


## Anton

Кто тут хотел, чтоб было "как в Европе"?




> Еврокомиссия призвала Европейский суд срочно принять меры против строительства объездной дороги вокруг польского города Августов, которая должна проходить через Роспудский природный заповедник, сообщила пресс-служба Еврокомиссии


 


> Первая дорога должна была пройти по территории долины Розпуда, а вторая по территории Пущи Книшинской. 9 февраля 2007 года Польша дала окончательное разрешение на строительство новых автодорог. А уже в марте Еврокомиссия обратилась в Европейский суд с требованием прекратить строительство в заповедных территориях. В конечном итоге, власти Польши пересмотрели маршрут объездной дороги вокруг Августова.

----------


## Алехандр

Антон, ну и? Если благоустройство склонов будет рассмотрено Евросудом и тот посчитает, что в стране Украине, например, слишком активно идёт благоустройство Одессы, то они конечно могут всё это и запретить. Но я почему-то очень сомневаюсь, что это будет во имя природы в далёкой малознакомой Одессе. То есть, может быть и от любви к лесам,полям и весям всё это произойдёт. А может и нет.

----------


## Буджак

Какая разница во имя чего? Лишь бы склоны уцелели!

----------


## Anton

> Антон, ну и? Если благоустройство склонов будет рассмотрено Евросудом и тот посчитает, что в стране Украине, например, слишком активно идёт благоустройство Одессы, то они конечно могут всё это и запретить. Но я почему-то очень сомневаюсь, что это будет во имя природы в далёкой малознакомой Одессе. То есть, может быть и от любви к лесам,полям и весям всё это произойдёт. А может и нет.


 Вы не подменяйте понятия, пожалуйста.

Вырубка деревьев в парке и постройка там высоток - это уничтожение парка, а не благоустройство.

----------


## casel

> Вы не подменяйте понятия, пожалуйста.
> 
> Вырубка деревьев в парке и постройка там высоток - это уничтожение парка, а не благоустройство.


 Совершенно верно, что есть благоустройство? Если количество зеленых насаждений уменьшается, площадь парка уменьшается, места где можно гулять\лежать\отдыхать уменьшается, о каком благоустройстве мы говорим? Просто *Алехандру* надо понять что из кабинета на думской может и выглядет застройка как благоустройство, но только не для людей которые там гуляют, катаются, отдыхают. Вот если бы господин *Алехандр* нам рассказал что подразумевают под благоустройством городские власти было бы немного легче понимать их позицию. Понятно что верить даже половине сказанного не стоит, но все таки одесситы хотя бы понимали что же там предполагается обустраивать. Скамеек поставить, мусор убрать, детские площадки построить? Или все таки домов понатыкать с кабаками?

----------


## Безам

В Одессе строящиеся высотки на побережье переделывают в гостиницы к Евро-2012
Компании, строящие многоквартирные жилые дома на побережье, попросили мэрию включить их как гостиницы в программу подготовки к проведению финального турнира Чемпионата Европы 2012 года.
Об этом сообщил директор департамента рекреационного комплекса и туризма Одесского городского совета Виктор Аксанюк. 
По его словам, компании, начиная строить жилые дома на побережье, рассчитывали на значительную прибыль, однако из-за высокой стоимости квадратного метра площади на квартиры в таких домах нет покупателей. 
«Они понимают сейчас, что не получат мегаприбыль, и для того чтобы отбить затраты на строительство и землю, будут делать из жилых домов гостиницы», – отметил Виктор Аксанюк. 
Он сообщил, что в мэрию уже поступили обращения с просьбой включить такие дома в программу подготовки к Евро-2012 как гостиницы. «Сегодня уже можно подумать о том, чтобы провести мониторинг – какие дома из тех, что сейчас находятся в состоянии стройки, останутся в дальнейшем жилыми, а какие станут гостиницами для Евро и для будущего», – сообщил директор департамента. 
Он добавил, что окупить строительство четырехзвездочной гостиницы можно в течение 7 лет. 
«Иметь недостроенный дом или свайное поле, которое никогда не продастся, никто не хочет», – подчеркнул директор департамента. 
Он отметил, что текущий год в вопросе строительства гостиниц будет для Одессы переломным.
ИА «Репортер»

----------


## Олег.Л

http://obkom.net.ua/news/2009-04-16/0840.shtml
===
лишнее доказательство тому,что власть *при желании может отменить любые решения и договоренности*,
а если власть этого делать не хочет,надо ее либо поменять,либо заставить сделать так как хочет большинство.....

----------


## Пушкин

Если не будем бороться, нас ждут вот такие каменные джунгли. Присмотритесь к фото

----------


## Anton

> Если не будем бороться, нас ждут вот такие каменные джунгли. Присмотритесь к фото


 Ужас, ужас! www.berega.com.ua/projects.htm - стройки в парках и на берегу моря они называют развитием?!

----------


## Anton

Очень интересная компания...

Кто же это разрешил им строить в парке Шевченко и в парке Юбилейный, а так же превратить часть трассы Здоровья в дорогу - чтоб к яхт-клубу было удобней подъезжать?!




> Адрес:
> 65026 Украина г. Одесса ул. Жуковского, 15
> Тел./факс: + 38 (0482) 32-35-35 + 38 (0482) 32-35-36 
> E-mail: [email protected]

----------


## biafra

> Если не будем бороться, нас ждут вот такие каменные джунгли. Присмотритесь к фото


 Это и есть "облагораживание склонов". Разбавить, так сказать, "голубой кровью" "серую кость" гуляющих вдоль склонов. 
Аристократы...

----------


## Пушкин

Берега, это Радковский?
 А стройка в парке, это вместо Зелёного театра, как я понимаю

----------


## AK-74

> Берега, это Радковский?


 Да, Берега - это Радковский, народный депутат двух последних созывов от БЮТ. Строительное направление бизнеса у него возглавляет Веселов - председатель фракции БЮТ в Одесском областном совете.

----------


## Алехандр

Мне нравится Антон с его "ОНИ", да кто бы сейчас не стал у руля - склоны будут застраиваться. Потому что это прогресс, и потому, что это капиталовложение. И кроме того, невозможно построить всё и сразу.  Непременно вначале будет пыль и хаос. А за семь дней создавать может не каждый :smileflag: Поэтому развал на начальном этапе неизбежен.

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне нравится Антон с его "ОНИ", да кто бы сейчас не стал у руля - склоны будут застраиваться. Потому что это прогресс, и потому, что это капиталовложение.


 К сожалению это не капиталовложение а капиталозахоронение. Застраиваться будут до тех пор пока застроенные элитными домами не уплывут в сторону Турции. А это, увы, случится очень скоро. И никакие сваи этому не помогут - как куски айсберга отойдут. Жаль только тех людей, которые погибнут - но ведь самые большие деньги зарабатываются на несчастьях людей, не так ли?

----------


## Anton

> Мне нравится Антон с его "ОНИ", да кто бы сейчас не стал у руля - склоны будут застраиваться. Потому что это прогресс, и потому, что это капиталовложение. И кроме того, невозможно построить всё и сразу.  Непременно вначале будет пыль и хаос. А за семь дней создавать может не каждыйПоэтому развал на начальном этапе неизбежен.


 А что вам известно о качестве постройке тех чудесных домов напротив алеи парка Шевченко?

----------


## ням-ням

"Это и есть "облагораживание склонов". Разбавить, так сказать, "голубой кровью" "серую кость" гуляющих вдоль склонов. 
Аристократы... "

Как раз наоборот по склонам гуляет голубая кровь, но нищая , а разбавляет их как раз серо-черная кость.

----------


## Destin

"На заседании архитектурно-градостроительного совета при Одесской мэрии будет рассмотрен эскизный проект размещения многофункционального комплекса с гостиницей, конференц-центром, оздоровительным центром и бассейном в районе пляжа «Ланжерон».

Как сообщили в муниципальном управлении информации, заседание состоится 22 апреля, в 14:00.

Кроме того, градсовет рассмотрит эскизный проект реконструкции нежилых зданий на улице Балковская, 3, 3/1, 3/2, а также эскизный проект застройки квартала, ограниченного улицами Лунина, Бригадной, Судостроительной и Адмиральским проспектом."

http://*************/?p=11308

----------


## Пушкин

[QUOTE=Destin;4975498]"На заседании архитектурно-градостроительного совета при Одесской мэрии будет рассмотрен эскизный проект размещения многофункционального комплекса с гостиницей, конференц-центром, оздоровительным центром и бассейном в районе пляжа «Ланжерон»./QUOTE]
 Нафига ещё один? Там же возле дельфинария уже строится. И как будто в Одессе гостиниц не хватает, и так все полупустые стоят.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Ужас, какой! Это где этот комплекс будет? Там и так скоро моря не видно будет.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ужас, какой! Это где этот комплекс будет? Там и так скоро моря не видно будет.


 Два варианта или на месте СРЗ2 или там где лодочная станция.

----------


## Старпом Lom

ну так лучше на месте СРЗ2- там же ужас щас просто-можно боевики снимать

----------


## Олег.Л

> К сожалению это не капиталовложение а капиталозахоронение. Застраиваться будут до тех пор пока застроенные элитными домами не уплывут в сторону Турции. А это, увы, случится очень скоро. И никакие сваи этому не помогут - как куски айсберга отойдут. Жаль только тех людей, которые погибнут - но ведь самые большие деньги зарабатываются на несчастьях людей, не так ли?


 ========
если это должно случиться,пусть это случится максимально быстрее...,хотя не факт что это кого-то остановит...но то ,что виноватых не будет- не сомневаюсь...

----------


## Безам

Архитектурно-градостроительный совет при Управлении архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского городского совета на своем очередном заседании 22 апреля, в частности, обсудит эскизные проекты многофункционального комплекса в районе пляжа «Ланжерон» и нового здания одесского филиала ЗАО «Киевстар Дж. Эс. Эм», передает корреспондент ИА «Контекст-Причерноморье».

Об этом сегодня, 17 апреля, агентству сообщили в Управлении информации Одесского городского совета.

По информации Управления, в ходе заседания будет рассмотрен эскизный проект с градостроительным обоснованием размещения многофункционального комплекса с гостиницей, конференц-центром, оздоровительным центром и бассейном в районе пляжа «Ланжерон» (заказчик: ЧП «Фагот-Юг») и эскизный проект реконструкции нежилых зданий и строительство нового здания для размещения административно –технического комплекса ОФ ЗАО «Киевстар Дж. Эс. Эм» по адресу: ул. Балковская, 3, 3/1, 3/2. (заказчик: ЗАО «Киевстар Дж.Эс.Эм.»), а также эскизный проект застройки квартала, ограниченного улицами Лунина, Бригадной, Судостроительной и Адмиральским проспектом (заказчик: ООО «АВАЧА-т»).

Заседание градсовета состоится 22 апреля в 14:00.

----------


## BURN

Дамы и господа, настоятельно прошу обратить внимание на эту информацию: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=156061

----------


## Пушкин

> ну так лучше на месте СРЗ2- там же ужас щас просто-можно боевики снимать


 На СРЗ2, прекрасно сохранившееся, деревянное, двух этажное здание

----------


## Оппонент

Я снова за свое. Сегодня опять пришлось показывать дорогу велосипедистам из парка Юность в сторону Аркадии. Мечутся, то в низ по склону к воротам Симфонии, то в тупики в дачном кооперативе Морское. И все благодаря депутату Мельнику перекрывшему своей халупой улицу Новобереговую в сторону Мореходного и Морского переулков. Кстати внизу сразу за вьездом в Балуховскую стройку в сторону  Симфонии  поставили железные ворота на мощных бетонных столбах. Так ,что надежды на открытие свободного прохода с Аркадии в сторону 7 й -10 й после окончания строительства Симфонии окончательно растаяли.
   На 9-й, десяток рабов вскопали склон над стройкой дворца Гарри Потера. Там вчера посадили пару сосен, а всю площадь перекопали  дабы создать неудобства для отдыхающих в пасхальные праздники. Которых в связи с большим количеством выходных, будет немеряно. Придут, а там пахота, придется моститься в другом месте. А в дальнейшем поставят ограду и будет как у Круков на 10-й...  :smileflag:

----------


## Лейпциг

А некоторые господа пишут в этой теме, что можно будет гулять возле моря и на пляж ходить, даже если всё побережье застроят.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> На СРЗ2, прекрасно сохранившееся, деревянное, двух этажное здание


 Я тоже, всегда смотрю на это здание и понимаю, что долго оно там не простоит

----------


## ням-ням

Слушайте их побольше,они еще и не такое расскажут.

----------


## Скрытик

> А некоторые господа пишут в этой теме, что можно будет гулять возле моря и на пляж ходить, даже если всё побережье застроят.


 Скорее всего это те самые господа, которые планируют быть по ту сторону заборов, или льстят себе такой надеждой...

----------


## Лейпциг

Сколько сегодня было народу на склонах и на ТЗ!
Кстати, мусор люди старательно отосили в контейнеры, вот только контейнеров для праздничного дня было мало.
А в Парке Победы (бывшем им.Ленина) тоже было полно компаний, выбравшихся на пикник.

----------


## Пушкин

> Сколько сегодня было народу на склонах и на ТЗ!
> Кстати, мусор люди старательно отосили в контейнеры, вот только контейнеров для праздничного дня было мало.
> А в Парке Победы (бывшем им.Ленина) тоже было полно компаний, выбравшихся на пикник.


 Грязно не там где сорят, а где убирают и урны стоят. Если будет чисто, И сорить не захочется.

----------


## BURN

Только что краем глаза видел у Федоренко в передаче на Гласе сидел некий тип и вещал, мол, летом будем строить гостиницы на склонах, дорогу какую-то навесную, и всё это мотивировал подготовкой к ЕВРО.
Меня уже раздражает этот сраный чемпионат как минимум потому, что под его предлогом дозастроят остатки склонов.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Что за тип вещал?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Сколько сегодня было народу на склонах и на ТЗ!
> Кстати, мусор люди старательно отосили в контейнеры, вот только контейнеров для праздничного дня было мало.
> А в Парке Победы (бывшем им.Ленина) тоже было полно компаний, выбравшихся на пикник.


 Да, на Дерибасовской в субботний вечер столько не бывает. Велосипедисты, реллеры, бегуны, гуляюще парочки и целые семьи, словом - просто толпы! На пляжах и на траве многие уже загорали.
И всего этого добрый дядя гэй хочет нас лишить.
Неужели мы его снова выберем?

----------


## Лейпциг

А когда выборы, что мэру так на нас ... ?

----------


## Старпом Lom

Л*е*шит не л*е*шит...не нервничай ты так...любитель толпы

----------


## BURN

> Что за тип вещал?


 Честно, я не в курсе
Сейчас попытаюсь пробить у них на сайте

----------


## Лейпциг

Я вот не любитель толпы, но рада за всех этих людей, которые могут с приятностью отдохнуть на природе несколько раз в год: на Пасху (если тепло), на 1-2 мая, на День Победы, на на День Конституции, на День Независимости.
Если организовать там продажу дров и лучше обустроить места для пикников, то вреда для Парка Юбилейный будет совсем немного.
А я для своего удовольствия буду гулять там не в дни больших праздников.

----------


## Оппонент

Я пару дней назад писал, что на 9-й станции вскопали склон под загадочным 2-х этажным строением возведенным под лозунгом "ОСТОРОЖНО ВЕДУТСЯ РАБОТЫ ПО УКРЕПЛЕНИЮ СКЛОНОВ"
Предположил, что в скором времени поставят забор по аналогии с домом Крука на 10 -й. Но не думал , что это случится так быстро. Вчера вечером смотрю , а вскопанный участок огораживают 2-х метровым железным забором. то есть часть склона уже стала частной собственностью. Оказывается проблему склонов решить проще простого , просто власти надо закрыть глаза на действия приближенных к ней особей которые эти самые склоны по куску захватят поставят заборы.Когда народные вопли утихнут, оформят задним числом документы, а затем в своем семейном кодле можно решить с кем и против кого дружить в плане бизнес-использования "честно приобретенной" собственности.... Завтра выложу фотки. Может кто знает, кто хозяин этого нахалстроя?
P.S. пару недель тому под этой стройкой ходила женщина, всех спрашивала , как пройти к церкви Святой Магдалины....оказываетсся все подступы к ней перекрыты стройками...

----------


## Лейпциг

и кризис этим стройкам не помеха.

----------


## LadyICE

а мне просто очень жаль,что нашим детям и внукам прийдётся жить в бетонном мешке, что с каждым днём всё меньше и меньше остаётся чистой природы

----------


## Безам

> Только что краем глаза видел у Федоренко в передаче на Гласе сидел некий тип и вещал, мол, летом будем строить гостиницы на склонах, дорогу какую-то навесную, и всё это мотивировал подготовкой к ЕВРО.
> Меня уже раздражает этот сраный чемпионат как минимум потому, что под его предлогом дозастроят остатки склонов.


 И много еще чего загадят под этим предлогом. Ладно, если бы с мозгами все делалось...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> И много еще чего загадят под этим предлогом. Ладно, если бы с мозгами все делалось...


 Не столько загадят сколько стыбрят.
А для горожан останется только Аркадия, Ланжерон и Отрада. (может быть)

----------


## Andgey

> а мне просто очень жаль,что нашим детям и внукам прийдётся жить в бетонном мешке, что с каждым днём всё меньше и меньше остаётся чистой природы


 Конечно, когда с такими грязными лапищами хапают, где тут будет чисто. 
Моё мнение, хватит писать и возмущаться "на кухне", пора нам скинутся. С миру по нитке - "голому" "рубашка". Я надеюсь, что многие примут в этом участие. Хочется немного почистить "совесть народа", уж больно она протухла за такой маленький промежуток времени. Не даром говорят, рыба гниёт с головы. Пора поменять головы...и, чем скорее, тем меньше потерь для города и его ПРЕДАННЫХ горожан. 
На все их рожи, смотреть противно. Если бы можно было сделать из телевизора тир...

----------


## Destin

Ланжерон, пожалуй, можно вычеркнуть, Петрович.....

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Barak_Obama_vo_vremya_vizita_v_Odessu_ostanovits//

----------


## Скрытик

Подонки

----------


## Destin

Здесь видеоподробности: http://www.atv.odessa.ua/news/2009/04/22/gradsovet_3781.html

----------


## mina2

пусть они построят себе остров и все туда уедут!!!!!

----------


## Никита Хрущев

> Ланжерон, пожалуй, можно вычеркнуть, Петрович.....
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Barak_Obama_vo_vremya_vizita_v_Odessu_ostanovits//


 Вот еще ссылочка
http://viknaodessa.od.ua/news/?news=16538

Ппц...там и так пройти негде уже...
п.с.всегда думал проходя мимо Юморинленда, специально загадили территорию, чтоже там будет!?

----------


## КВ

Конечно, после этого об общедоступности пляжа Ланжерон можно будет забыть.

----------


## Скрытик

Я про эту стройку слышал от владельца одного из ресторанчиков на Ланжероне еще 4 года назад. По его словам для этого и был перекрыт въезд вниз, даже маршруткам. И это всего лишь начало - первая линия давно уже в бредовых планах власть-придержащих - их предупредили что не советуют тратить деньги на капитальные реконструкции - все равно снесут. Речь идет о мини-гостиницах и кафешках в районе дельфинария ("Пальма" и прочие). Будут там каменные монстры почище механиковских. 
Интересно, неужели не найдутся силы противостоять этим черным замыслам???

----------


## КВ

Я думаю, что протестовать надо было начинать ещё с дельфинария. Да-да, это всем известная "политика малых шагов", которая вроде всем известна и всё равно почти всегда всех одурачивает. Начинается вроде с уступки мелочей, и притом вроде для благих целей, а приводит к полной утрате имевшегося.

Дача Ланжерона, бывшая всегда общедоступной - это очень символично для Одессы...

----------


## Destin

Вот и подъезд уже почти спроектировали, только нас не спросили:

"Проектирование эстакады, которая соединит Таможенную площадь и парк Шевченко почти завершено. Об этом накануне в ходе телемоста Киев–Одесса по вопросам подготовки Одессы к проведению финальной части чемпионата Европы-2012 по футболу сообщил заместитель директора департамента по подготовке и проведению в Одессе Евро-2012 Одесского городского совета Марат Якупов, передает корреспондент «Одесинформа». 
По его словам проектные работы «почти завершены и находятся в стадии 70-80% готовности». 
Марат Якупов отметил, что благодаря такой эстакаде появится возможность разгрузить автопотоки и сократить заторы, что поможет достойно принять гостей Евро-2012. Так, по его мнению, во время проведения чемпионата в Одессе почти 70% гостей города будут перевозить общественный транспорт, соответственно «нужна хорошая транспортная развязка». 
Финансирование строительства производится исключительно за счет местного бюджета. 
Чиновник сообщил, что на строительство эстакады, а также трассы Север-Юг предполагалось выделить около 211 млн. грн, однако к настоящему времени получено всего 70 млн. Что касается средств, которые планировало выделить государство, то в прошлом году их не было вообще, а в текущем – всего 50 млн. грн. "

http://www.odesinform.net/index.php?news=7702&p=sin

----------


## Ginger

Абалдеть......мрази!

Гостиницы на ланжероне, эстакада, высокоархитектурные башни механиков, жилухи на верхней терассе, рондиновская стройка....

Ну что господа, я вас поздравляю!
Ещё чуть-чуть и на море вы будете смотреть разве что по телевизору

----------


## LadyICE

да,новости просто "радуют",если хочется отелей настроить пусть строят их у себя в царском селе  или в Совиньоне, мало того,что Одессу всю застраивают, уже до Затоки добрались

----------


## BURN

> Я думаю, что протестовать надо было начинать ещё с дельфинария.


 Меня этот быдлодельфинарий всегда раздражал



> Об этом накануне в ходе телемоста Киев–Одесса по вопросам подготовки Одессы к проведению финальной части чемпионата Европы-2012 по футболу сообщил заместитель директора департамента по подготовке и проведению в Одессе Евро-2012 Одесского городского совета Марат Якупов, передает корреспондент «Одесинформа».


 Да не будет в этом несчастном городе никакого ЕВРО. Точнее, в том, что от него осталось

----------


## Destin

В свете последних решений градсовета, про дельфинарий мы еще будем вспоминать, как о самом микроскопическом строении на Ланжероне

----------


## BaRRmaley

О. И по моему кварталу (возле Адмиральского проспекта) решение приняли.
"Депрессивный район". Ну-ну.
Я думаю, пора возвращать депутатов и всяких начальников управлений в реальность. Предлагаю скинуться на "экспериментальное" решение вопроса.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И шо, поговорим на форуме, а как дойдет дело до чего-то реального - выйдет на улицу человек 10 от силы...

----------


## Никита Хрущев

> И шо, поговорим на форуме, а как дойдет дело до чего-то реального - выйдет на улицу человек 10 от силы...


 Та да, реальность...
Какие будут предложения !?  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

> Та да, реальность...
> Какие будут предложения !?


 Найти и собрать группу организаторов-энтузазистов, как минимум

----------


## Anton

> Найти и собрать группу организаторов-энтузазистов, как минимум


 Вообще же есть уже общественная организация... "эко", или как её. Чем она занимается, кто знает?
Может к ней примкнуть...

----------


## rsg

а что это за парк "юбилейный"? ланжерон? шевченко?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ланжерон, пожалуй, можно вычеркнуть, Петрович.....
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Barak_Obama_vo_vremya_vizita_v_Odessu_ostanovits//


 Точно, погорячился я. Что же останется простым смертным? Картинки?

"_Как сообщил на заседании Одесского архитектурно-градостроительного совета рецензент проекта, архитектор Владимир Глазырин, многофункциональный комплекс «Редиссон» построят на месте «Юморинленда». Он будет состоять из двух высоток, символизирующих парус и выход в море. Автор проекта — британский архитектор Джон Сипарт_". 

Я всегда подозревал, что этот так называемый "юморинленд" появился там не случайно. Застолбили себе местечко загодя, мерзавцы.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я думаю, пора возвращать депутатов и всяких начальников управлений в реальность. Предлагаю скинуться на "экспериментальное" решение вопроса.


 "эусперементалное" решение это винтовки с оптическим прицелом? :smileflag:

----------


## olegory_

Похоже, мы поиграли побережье. И поражение это из за нас всех- кто жил "американской мечтой" -быстро разбогатеть: купить, построить и т.п. никто не задумывался что строим дворец на курьих ножках которые в грязи, и рухнет от дуновения ветра, но зато внутри все блестит как у них. Пока у большинства главными ценностями будут материальные, нам не спасти наш любимы город. Потому что человека просто подкупают каждого по-своему. Увы, я превратился из оптимиста... Мне жаль и легче не читать эту инфу а жить и наслаждаться тем что осталось и решать мелкие проблемы города. Кризис растягивает это удовольствие во времени   :smileflag: )

----------


## Олег.Л

> Похоже, мы поиграли побережье. И поражение это из за нас всех- кто жил "американской мечтой" -быстро разбогатеть: купить, построить и т.п. никто не задумывался что строим дворец на курьих ножках которые в грязи, и рухнет от дуновения ветра, но зато внутри все блестит как у них. Пока у большинства главными ценностями будут материальные, нам не спасти наш любимы город. Потому что человека просто подкупают каждого по-своему. Увы, я превратился из оптимиста... Мне жаль и легче не читать эту инфу а жить и наслаждаться тем что осталось и решать мелкие проблемы города. Кризис растягивает это удовольствие во времени  )


 =========
Так никто по большому счету за склоны и не боролся!
Ситуацию еще может спасти *только количество людей*,хотя-бы человек 500,против которых будет абсолютно бессилен и застройщик и милиция и горсовет.Эти 500 человек способны в корне изменить все!
 Только их нет -этих людей,как нет тех сил ,которые способны поднять людей и элементарно заблокировать любое  преступное действо горсовета/застройщика......
Мы здесь на форуме прокакиваем и время и склоны....

----------


## Пушкин

Фантастический рассказ.  (пессимистический взгляд).
Наступил май 2029 года. Идя по городу,я не вольно стал замечать во что он превратился. На центральных улицах - высотки закрывают небо и нависают над "маленькими" домиками в 2-3 этажа, которые почему то, остались от, славной,  прошлой эпохи этого места. Эти, некогда, славные архитектурные шедевры, окрашенные в тёплые  тона, превратились в серые, неприглядные строения. Всё утопает в серой пыли и в мусоре. Лёгкий ветерок разметает обрывки бумаг и верхний слой степной пыли. Стоп! Откуда в приморском городе , степная пыль? Он же строился, когда то, специальным образом - что бы морской ветер выметал пыль с городских улиц. Поворачиваю взгляд в сторону моря. О ВСЕВЫШНИЙ! Кому в голову пришло застроить побережье и оставить город, без морского, вечернего бриза? Огромные, серые, местами недостроенные исполины, закрывали морскую даль и небо от города. Эти памятники человеческой алчности - выглядели как кости доисторических животных.  Я остановил прохожего и спросил, где эти люди, которые построили этих монстров? 
 - Вы что? Они бабло срубили для себя и для своих правнуков. Теперь  отдыхают на лазурных берегах океанов.
Даа, А когда то, гимном этого города, была песня:
- Пахнет морем и луна весит над самым Ланжероном.
Но это ночью, а в утренние часы, с того места, город заливало солнце и на душе становилось радостно.......

И тут я проснулся, выглянул из окна, и до меня дошло, что это был пока, только сон. Не хотелось бы мне прожить жизнь, что бы потом,  было стыдно, даже кому нибудь присниться.....

http://www.atv.odessa.ua/news/2009/04/22/gradsovet_3781.html
А фамилия у депутата - соответствует. Не верю в совпадения. ))))

----------


## зачемтебеэтознать

этот депутат известный бизнесмен
Отель Отрада, Отрада бич клаб, парочка домов на уютной.
Там они уже снесли пару памятников архитектуры, отрады оказалось мало
взялись за ланжерон
через пару лет что в порту откроют лакшери бутик???

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Фантастический рассказ.  (пессимистический взгляд).
> Наступил май 2029 года. Идя по городу,я не вольно стал замечать во что он превратился. На центральных улицах - высотки закрывают небо и нависают над "маленькими" домиками в 2-3 этажа, которые почему то, остались от, славной,  прошлой эпохи этого места. Эти, некогда, славные архитектурные шедевры, окрашенные в тёплые  тона, превратились в серые, неприглядные строения. Всё утопает в серой пыли и в мусоре. Лёгкий ветерок разметает обрывки бумаг и верхний слой степной пыли. Стоп! Откуда в приморском городе , степная пыль? Он же строился, когда то, специальным образом - что бы морской ветер выметал пыль с городских улиц. Поворачиваю взгляд в сторону моря. О ВСЕВЫШНИЙ! Кому в голову пришло застроить побережье и оставить город, без морского, вечернего бриза? Огромные, серые, местами недостроенные исполины, закрывали морскую даль и небо от города. Эти памятники человеческой алчности - выглядели как кости доисторических животных.  Я остановил прохожего и спросил, где эти люди, которые построили этих монстров? 
>  - Вы что? Они бабло срубили для себя и для своих правнуков. Теперь  отдыхают на лазурных берегах океанов.
> Даа, А когда то, гимном этого города, была песня:
> - Пахнет морем и луна весит над самым Ланжероном.
> Но это ночью, а в утренние часы, с того места, город заливало солнце и на душе становилось радостно.......
> 
> И тут я проснулся, выглянул из окна, и до меня дошло, что это был пока, только сон. Не хотелось бы мне прожить жизнь, что бы потом,  было стыдно, даже кому нибудь присниться.....
> 
> ...


 Вам бы в поэты! "Откуда в приморском городе , степная пыль? Он же строился, когда то, специальным образом - что бы морской ветер выметал пыль с городских улиц. Поворачиваю взгляд в сторону моря. О ВСЕВЫШНИЙ! Кому в голову пришло застроить побережье и оставить город, без морского, вечернего бриза? " и вы хотите сказать что в Одессе со времен основания никогда не было пыли. потому что не было высоток...я фигею...до чего фантазия людей уносит

----------


## Старпом Lom

> =========
> Так никто по большому счету за склоны и не боролся!
> Ситуацию еще может спасти *только количество людей*,хотя-бы человек 500,против которых будет абсолютно бессилен и застройщик и милиция и горсовет.Эти 500 человек способны в корне изменить все!
>  Только их нет -этих людей,как нет тех сил ,которые способны поднять людей и элементарно заблокировать любое  преступное действо горсовета/застройщика......
> Мы здесь на форуме прокакиваем и время и склоны....


 а вот и подумайте почему вас нету даже 500...прокакивайте дальше

----------


## Олег.Л

> а вот и подумайте почему вас нету даже 500...прокакивайте дальше


 ========
.... именно этого и боится больше всего прогнивше-коррумпированный  горсовет и его верные причмокиватели...

----------


## Старпом Lom

кого бояться то?ведь нет никого...кроме парочки киевлян

----------


## Пушкин

> Вам бы в поэты! "Откуда в приморском городе , степная пыль? Он же строился, когда то, специальным образом - что бы морской ветер выметал пыль с городских улиц. Поворачиваю взгляд в сторону моря. О ВСЕВЫШНИЙ! Кому в голову пришло застроить побережье и оставить город, без морского, вечернего бриза? " и вы хотите сказать что в Одессе со времен основания никогда не было пыли. потому что не было высоток...я фигею...до чего фантазия людей уносит


 Я фигею, как люди "смотрят в книгу и видят....". Там же всё ясно написанно. А в Одессе, со времен основания, высотки на побережье не строили.

----------


## Anton

> Я фигею, как люди "смотрят в книгу и видят....". Там же всё ясно написанно. А в Одессе, со времен основания, высотки на побережье не строили.


 Чтобы это знать нужно быть одесситом.

----------


## Скрытик

> Чтобы это знать нужно быть одесситом.


 Нет, для этого просто нужно любить Одессу. 
Мне очень нравится девиз группы Одесса на Однокласниках:
*Не важно, где ты родился, или умер - важно в промежутке успеть быть одесситом !!! 
*Так вот те кто сейчас уничтожают Одессу неважно, где они родились и живут, они не Одесситы - они шакалы, поедающие остатки былого величия славного города...

----------


## Andgey

> Чтобы это знать нужно быть одесситом.


 Есть дельное предложение. На выборах голосовать только за настоящих Одесситов, остальных вычёркивать. Просьба всех, кто владеет информацией, озвучивать. Если надо, создадим отдельную ветку.

----------


## Andgey

> Нет, для этого просто нужно любить Одессу. 
> Мне очень нравится девиз группы Одесса на Однокласниках:
> *Не важно, где ты родился, или умер - важно в промежутке успеть быть одесситом !!! 
> *Так вот те кто сейчас уничтожают Одессу неважно, где они родились и живут, они не Одесситы - они шакалы, поедающие остатки былого величия славного города...


 Прекрасное высказывание!

----------


## Ser.Fil

> Есть дельное предложение. На выборах голосовать только за настоящих Одесситов, остальных вычёркивать. Просьба всех, кто владеет информацией, озвучивать. Если надо, создадим отдельную ветку.


 Конечно отдельную:
*"Архитектурно-Разрушительный Комитет Одессы: Доска ПОЗОРА !!!"*

----------


## Kozachello

> ...Так вот те кто сейчас уничтожают Одессу неважно, где они родились и живут, они не Одесситы - они *шакалы, поедающие остатки былого величия славного города*...


  Точнее и не скажешь!

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, для этого просто нужно любить Одессу. 
> Мне очень нравится девиз группы Одесса на Однокласниках:
> *Не важно, где ты родился, или умер - важно в промежутке успеть быть одесситом !!! 
> *Так вот те кто сейчас уничтожают Одессу неважно, где они родились и живут, они не Одесситы - они шакалы, поедающие остатки былого величия славного города...


  В той же группе, к этому высказыванию добавляют  - *и иметь одесскую душу*, то есть любить и почитать город.

----------


## Ginger

Мне тут в репу подсказали....
Товарищи, у кого есть время и возможность сообразить коллажик, т.е. собрать все проекты и расставить их по планируемым местам?
Мне кажется картина будет весьма впечатляющая..

----------


## BURN

А со сбором проектов и материала в целом поможете?

----------


## Dema

> А со сбором проектов и материала в целом поможете?


 Может у кого имеется фотопанорамма Одессы с моря?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

От Ланжерона до Аркадии у меня имеется. Но все было отснято против солнца. Часть фото я выкладывал у себя в ЖЖ - стройку под санаторием Россия.

----------


## Пушкин

Вот тут есть много разных снимков.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13180&page=8

----------


## Dema

Спасибо.
Мой вопрос был задан в развитие идеи коллажика. На цельной панораме расставить все планируемое. Для высокой наглядности.

----------


## BURN

> На цельной панораме расставить все планируемое. Для высокой наглядности.


 Вот вот
Я себе это представляю как широкий (в разумных пределах) снимок Одессы вдоль побережья. Ну или с Ланжерона (с буны) так скажем под углом, но правда обозрение будет ~до Чкаловского

----------


## Ser.Fil

> А со сбором проектов и материала в целом поможете?


 Для внутреннего использования: 
проект «Дельфины» 
Заказчик «Миханики Украины» 
Генеральный подрядчик, проектировщик - ООО «Гефест» 
http://www.michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/

Для международного использования и уже подкорректированный тот же
проект "Мечта Одессы" :
http://www.michaniki.gr/sitenew/index.cfm?pageid=23&category=real_estate&lang=3

Для свежести и наглядности другим:

Вложение 305211

----------


## Ser.Fil

Цена продажи громадой ОДЕССЫ этого участка

Вложение 305235

за сотку составила 2975 долларов США

http://www.michaniki.gr/sitenew/pdfs/MichanikiUkraineallProjectsMay'07-rwsiko.pdf

----------


## BURN

> проект «Дельфины» 
> http://www.michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/


 Спасибо за ссылку.
Выдернул принтскринами из флеша вот эту панораму:

Честно, долгое её созерцание наносит моральный ущерб.
А ведь только сегодня утром я  был на склонах, там, где планируется спиральная неведомая х.-ня

----------


## зачемтебеэтознать

"божественно"   )))))))))
и зашить все в гранит!!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> "божественно"   )))))))))
> и зашить все в гранит!!!!


 Нет,  в асфальт. Это экономически выгоднее - каждый год можно ямочный ремонт делать...

----------


## Пушкин

> Спасибо за ссылку.
> Выдернул принтскринами из флеша вот эту панораму:
> 
> Честно, долгое её созерцание наносит моральный ущерб.
> А ведь только сегодня утром я  был на склонах, там, где планируется спиральная неведомая х.-ня


 Там где домик на сваях - это территория принадлежала пограничникам. Неужели и это продали?

----------


## зачемтебеэтознать

> Нет,  в асфальт. Это экономически выгоднее - каждый год можно ямочный ремонт делать...


 ага )))
и пару охранников в шерстяных двубортных костюмах  поставить чтоб ни дай бог в трусах не ходили

мне вот очень интересно как народ с молдованки, с пивом и в трусах, на ланжероне  будут отгонять от редиссона

----------


## Пушкин

> ага )))
> и пару охранников в шерстяных двубортных костюмах  поставить чтоб ни дай бог в трусах не ходили
> 
> мне вот очень интересно как народ с молдованки, с пивом и в трусах, на ланжероне  будут отгонять от редиссона


 Заборами. Это ж скоко заборов понастроють?

----------


## irenalove1978

Люди, читаю тему и диву даюсь! 252 страницы рассусоливания. Вам не кажется что пора что то делать??? И делать до того, как начнут "берегоукрепительные работы"!
Даааа, эти веселые картинки, показанные Вами, меня повергли в шок! Всю свою сознательную жизнь хожу на эти пляжи, и рбенок мой ходит.

----------


## Ginger

Справа должны быть ещё вышеупомянутые свечки на Ланжероне, возле Дельфинария как я понимаю.
Слева чуть на расстоянии(которое думаю просто так тож не останется) стройка ....сссс....рондина

Так что это ещё не все

----------


## Оппонент

> Люди, читаю тему и диву даюсь! 252 страницы рассусоливания. Вам не кажется что пора что то делать??? И делать до того, как начнут "берегоукрепительные работы"!
> Даааа, эти веселые картинки, показанные Вами, меня повергли в шок! Всю свою сознательную жизнь хожу на эти пляжи, и рбенок мой ходит.


 Ура! Сработало! (Кот Матроскин)
Я писал О заборе между 9 и 10 на склоне под церковью
 .Я его сфотографировал, правда не успел выложить фотки. Спросит рабочего , кому строят забор? Говорит три хозяина объединились...
Сегодня вышел с собакой, а  забор сняли!  Теперь не знаю фотки выклажывать , или нет? Но кто то заставил его снять. Тешу себя надеждой,  что это результат публикаций на ФОРУМЕ  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Киевский опыт

igordaily.livejournal.com/776418.html

----------


## irenalove1978

Лично мне в этой ветке хочется услышать конкретные предложения о том, что мы, Одесситы, сейчас можем и должны сделать для города, а значит и для себя!!! 
Если мы дождемся массового строительства на склонах, то уже ничем не сможем помочь городу!

----------


## Andgey

> Лично мне в этой ветке хочется услышать конкретные предложения о том, что мы, Одесситы, сейчас можем и должны сделать для города, а значит и для себя!!! 
> Если мы дождемся массового строительства на склонах, то уже ничем не сможем помочь городу!


 Как сказал наш, всеми уважаемый Одессит Миша Жванецкий: Я купил бы танк, на средства народа...

----------


## Пушкин

> Лично мне в этой ветке хочется услышать конкретные предложения о том, что мы, Одесситы, сейчас можем и должны сделать для города, а значит и для себя!!! 
> Если мы дождемся массового строительства на склонах, то уже ничем не сможем помочь городу!


 Нужно объединяться и создавать общественную организацию. И желательно не политическую. А то сразу столько прилипал появится.

----------


## Andgey

> Нужно объединяться и создавать общественную организацию. И желательно не политическую. А то сразу столько прилипал появится.


  Пушкин, где и когда?

*Я ЗА!!!* Действительно, хватит по кухням трепатся, надо что то делать. Кто, если не мы, сможем остановить беспредел и грабёж средь белого дня *НАШЕГО ДОСТОЯНИЯ*. Американцы добились своего, а мы что хуже? Кому то прийдётся погибнуть, а кто то всё же останется. Зато нашим детям не будет стыдно за своих отцов и матерей. Будет кем гордится и чем дышать в НАШЕЙ ОДЕССЕ. Лично я, счастлив что вырос и живу в самом прекрасном ГОРОДЕ мира. А пока что гордятся дети-можоры, успехами грабежа народа своими родичами, творят такой же беспредел и никто ни за что не отвечает, А пора бы уже ответить.

----------


## BURN

> Нужно объединяться и создавать общественную организацию. И желательно не политическую. А то сразу столько прилипал появится.


 Звучит многообещающе...
Согласен с тем, что ни в коем случае не стоит уходить в политику

----------


## Andgey

> Звучит многообещающе...
> Согласен с тем, что ни в коем случае не стоит уходить в политику


 Политика для проституток, а проститутки для политиков. Друг друга стоят.

----------


## Никита Хрущев

> Лично мне в этой ветке хочется услышать конкретные предложения о том, что мы, Одесситы, сейчас можем и должны сделать для города, а значит и для себя!!! 
> Если мы дождемся массового строительства на склонах, то уже ничем не сможем помочь городу!


 Может чота попикетируем?  :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Может чота попикетируем?


 давайте для начала соберемся

----------


## irenalove1978

> давайте для начала соберемся

----------


## КВ

> Цена продажи громадой ОДЕССЫ этого участка
> 
> Вложение 305235
> 
> *за сотку составила 2975 долларов США*
> 
> http://www.michaniki.gr/sitenew/pdfs/MichanikiUkraineallProjectsMay'07-rwsiko.pdf


 А кто, кстати, конкретно поставил подпись от лица "громады"? 

Может мне тоже продадут 6 соток под дачку на Ланжероне по той же цене? Я даже обещаю, что не буду там строить небоскрёб - то есть нанесу гораздо меньше вреда городу, и пляжной зоне в частности.

----------


## Оппонент

> Ура! Сработало! (Кот Матроскин)
> Я писал О заборе между 9 и 10 на склоне под церковью
>  .Я его сфотографировал, правда не успел выложить фотки. Спросит рабочего , кому строят забор? Говорит три хозяина объединились...
> Сегодня вышел с собакой, а  забор сняли!  Теперь не знаю фотки выклажывать , или нет? Но кто то заставил его снять. Тешу себя надеждой,  что это результат публикаций на ФОРУМЕ


 http://www.photoshare.ru/office/album.php?id=137657

Все таки фотки выложу. Был забор, а на другой день под действием неизвестных сил его снесли. Бывает.

----------


## Буджак

Боюсь, его потом поставят другие...

----------


## Andgey

> А кто, кстати, конкретно поставил подпись от лица "громады"? 
> 
> Может мне тоже продадут 6 соток под дачку на Ланжероне по той же цене? Я даже обещаю, что не буду там строить небоскрёб - то есть нанесу гораздо меньше вреда городу, и пляжной зоне в частности.


 А два ноля положили в карман. Ноль - это же ничего. 
Я второй на очереди за участком. Мне и две сотки хватило бы.

----------


## Andgey

Хотелось бы знать, на каком основании, они распродают парки?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Хотелось бы знать, на каком основании, они распродают парки?


 Больше продавать уже нечего

----------


## Santa Roza

Ездили на море к монастырскому мысу(въезд между "Антарктикой" и "Зеленой Горкой").2 недели назад дорогу перегородили забором с надписью"Въезд запрещен.Ведутся берегоукрепительные работы".Поставили будку охраны.Сейчас забор сняли,будку оставили.Ответы на вопрос:"неужели закроют?" получаю самые разные.Может у кого есть достоверная инфа о судьбе этого ПОКА открытого пляжа?

----------


## Santa Roza

> Нужно объединяться и создавать общественную организацию. И желательно не политическую. А то сразу столько прилипал появится.


 Я-за! Дело за самым большим: найти лидера,который взял бы на себя (заметьте,бесплатно!) идейное руководство. И много мы таких людей знаем?

----------


## Ginger

> (въезд между "Антарктикой" и "Зеленой Горкой")


 Эти детские лагеря существуют уже наверное только в памяти. Последний во всяком случае.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я-за! Дело за самым большим: найти лидера,который взял бы на себя (заметьте,бесплатно!) идейное руководство. И много мы таких людей знаем?


 Лидера мы не найдём, хотя безусловно хорошие люди есть, но боязнь репрессий, не позволяет им открыто выступать. Да и многие просто не уверены в победе.
   А вот организацию или общество - создавать нужно. Но опять же, откуда взять средства? Бюджет, хоть маленький, но должен быть. Есть идея создать фонд. Но тогда цели и фонда, и общественной организации при нём, не должны останавливаться только на защите парка "Юбилейный".

----------


## irenalove1978

> Лидера мы не найдём, хотя безусловно хорошие люди есть, но боязнь репрессий, не позволяет им открыто выступать. Да и многие просто не уверены в победе.
>    А вот организацию или общество - создавать нужно. Но опять же, откуда взять средства? Бюджет, хоть маленький, но должен быть. Есть идея создать фонд. Но тогда цели и фонда, и общественной организации при нём, не должны останавливаться только на защите парка "Юбилейный".


 Есть еще парк "Победы", парк Шевченко, Дюковский и т.д.

----------


## Пушкин

> Есть еще парк "Победы", парк Шевченко, Дюковский и т.д.


 Я имел ввиду не только парки.

----------


## irenalove1978

> Я имел ввиду не только парки.


 Для начало было бы не плохо склоны отбить.

----------


## зачемтебеэтознать

недавно была в районе болгарской на молдованке
там НИЧЕГО не изменилось
не растут высотки как грибы
никаких неясного происхождения заборов

нет
пикетировать нужно у моря тем более лето близится заодно загарим))

----------


## Пушкин

> Для начало было бы не плохо склоны отбить.


  Не склоны, а парк Юбилейный.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

*Кто просил поименное голосование за статус парка для "Юбилейного"?* Проект готовил Гончаренко (на основе данных комиссии по паркам и скверам), подавала Козачишина. Прикольно, как тут сформулировано название проекта ("о зеленых насаждениях"). В оригинале он назывался что-то типа "О присвоении статуса городского парка".

Голосование - за включение в повестку дня (проект, будучи поданным заранее, при составлении повестки дня "пролетел мимо"). 15 "за", 81 не голосовало вообще.

----------


## irenalove1978

Я читала на сайте города, что "Миханики" должны были начать строительство гостиницы в районе пляжа Дельфин в 2008 году. Может все обойдется...

----------


## Andgey

> *Кто просил поименное голосование за статус парка для "Юбилейного"?* Проект готовил Гончаренко (на основе данных комиссии по паркам и скверам), подавала Козачишина. Прикольно, как тут сформулировано название проекта ("о зеленых насаждениях"). В оригинале он назывался что-то типа "О присвоении статуса городского парка".
> 
> Голосование - за включение в повестку дня (проект, будучи поданным заранее, при составлении повестки дня "пролетел мимо"). 15 "за", 81 не голосовало вообще.


 Потому и не голосовали, что они не любят наш город, город в котором живут и, вроде как, работают во благо его и нас. Им полностью безразлична его дальнейшая судьба и будушее наших детей. А мы голосуем за таких кретинов. На следующих выборах необходима информация о каждом кандидате. Прошу, кто что знает, выкладывать на форуме.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Миханики не начали строительство потому, что у них нет денег. Кредитный рейтинг этой компании уменьшен до неприличного минимума. Зато Рондин строит по полной программе.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> На следующих выборах необходима информация о каждом кандидате. Прошу, кто что знает, выкладывать на форуме.


 Толку мало - выборы по закрытым спискам.




> Я читала на сайте города, что "Миханики" должны были начать строительство гостиницы в районе пляжа Дельфин в 2008 году. Может все обойдется...


 Забор и будка с охранником на этом участке парка появились еще в начале 2006-го.

----------


## irenalove1978

> Забор и будка с охранником на этом участке парка появились еще в начале 2006-го.


 А где же там будка и охранник?..Что то я не замечала

----------


## Destin

"Кому Евро-2012, а кому… Несмотря на кризис, одесскую зеленую зону продолжают застраивать"

http://*************/?p=12216

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

+ За инфу - (пардон, не работает пока плюсик) особенно интересная:


> Любопытный момент. Как следует из материалов, презентованных журналистам муниципальным департаментом по подготовке к Евро-2012, в настоящее время одесские гостиницы располагают 27 тысячами номеров, что в два раза превышает требования УЕФА.  В два раза! Иными словами, строить новые отели совсем не требуется, а значит, все попытки оправдать возведение многоэтажек подготовкой к первенству призваны скрыть истинные намерения застройщиков.

----------


## Destin

Да, об этом еще хорошо сказал Балинов:
http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/peredachi/peredacha-na-samom-dele-/vse-govoryat-o-evro.html

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- В дополнение к Балинову: 



> Проект..– Дельфины", в который "Миханики Украина" вложила $303 млн, предусматривает возведение 15 зданий..90% площадей в комплексе составит жилье..площадь участка под застройку составляет 20,2 га..


  - Пардон, за повтор из интервью от декабря 2008г.:http://www.stroymir.com.ua/index.php?page=news&id=4373&start=20 
 - 


> стройка Механики для ЕВРО нужна, как зайцу стоп-сигнал


  - под этим (см. выше из Балинова), ИМХО, подписались бы многие.

----------


## Shikov

Вырос на пляже 9 фонтана,закончил 17 бурсу,практика на лодочной там же.Помню выкуп бурсы КИДАЛОВЫМ ,перекрыли доступ к пирсу и стройку.Был недавно, продолжают строить вполне уверенно.Обидно,но против денег и власти надо действовать аналогичными методами.

----------


## Пушкин

Я прошу тебя,ВСЕВЫШНИЙ,денно и нощно,
Облегчи их подчас непосильную ношу..
Дай тепла им зимой,дай без засухи лета,
Озари их надеждой,что песня не спета.
Пусть хватает им юмора,хлеба,зарплат...
И пускай наконец-то отстоят прибрежный парк.
И чтоб телефонные связки не рвались,
И чтоб город во мраке не слеп,как в подвале.
Чтоб сердечные реки не вышли из русла,
И чтоб не было пасмурно в душах и пусто....
И чтоб Привоз стоял,и чтоб все были сыты...
Помоги им , Господь,ведь они-ОДЕССИТЫ!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Бегал сегодня к морю, искупался. Полный штиль, чайки изредка пролетают над водой, на пляжах, на траве множество отдыхающих от трудов праведных одесситов, некотырые весело пьянствуют, другие занимаются спортом.
Красота!
Все это благолепие омрачают только стройки на побережье. 
"Берегоукрепеительные работы" на "рондинской" стройке уже выползли из грунта и постепенно устремляются ввысь. Интересно когда там снимут лживый плакатик?

----------


## GeorgVX

> Потому и не голосовали, что они не любят наш город, город в котором живут и, вроде как, работают во благо его и нас. Им полностью безразлична его дальнейшая судьба и будушее наших детей. А мы голосуем за таких кретинов. На следующих выборах необходима информация о каждом кандидате. Прошу, кто что знает, выкладывать на форуме.


 



> Да, об этом еще хорошо сказал Балинов:
> http://balinov.info/na-samom-dele-/peredachi/peredacha-na-samom-dele-/vse-govoryat-o-evro.html


 Так я так понял, что Гончаренко и Балинов вместе за голосовали, исходя из перечисленного. То есть врут напропалую они ?

----------


## Пушкин

> Так я так понял, что Гончаренко и Балинов вместе за голосовали, исходя из перечисленного. То есть врут напропалую они ?


 Очередной клон - как это надоело.

----------


## Ginger

*Сначала хотела удалить, потом передумала.
Уж больно это показательно - на большее ума не хватает видать.

На этом оффтоп мы прекращаем!*

----------


## banabak

Перед въездом на поповский пляж забор убрали, но повесили "кирпич". У кого-то есть информация об этих хитрожопых?

----------


## Regent

Вздохнули - выдохнули:
http://podrobnosti.ua/sports/2009/05/13/601817.html

"...
Исполком УЕФА на своем заседании в среду в Бухаресте подтвердил проведение матчей Чемпионата Европы по футболу в 2012 году в Киеве, а также в 4-х польских городах - Варшаве, Вроцлаве, Познани и Гданьске.

Как сообщает официальный сайт УЕФА, Киев подтвержден как город для проведения матчей групповой стадии, четвертьфиналов и полуфиналов. В то же время, финал Евро-2012 состоится в Киеве только в случае, если в городе будут созданы соответствующие условия на стадионе, инфраструктуре аэропорта, транспорте и касающиеся проживания гостей.

Три других украинских города - Донецк, Львов, Харьков, - примут матчи группового этапа в случае создания для этого аналогичных соответствующих условий.

Исполком УЕФА принял решение не проводить матчи чемпионата в Днепропетровске и Одесса.

Окончательное решение в отношении украинских городов будет принято до 30 ноября 2009 года.

Ранее министр семьи, молодежи и спорта Украины Юрий Павленко заявил журналистам в Киеве, что "на пресс-конференции в Бухаресте Мишель Платини сообщил, что в Украине Евро-2012 будут принимать Киев, Львов, Донецк и Харьков". Министр добавил, что Днепропетровск и Одесса окончательно потеряли шанс на проведение игр финального турнира Чемпионата Европы 2012 года
..."

теперь ход Гурвица.
Как он теперь обоснует все свои мега проекты по склонам и не только?

----------


## Ginger

> теперь ход Гурвица.
> Как он теперь обоснует все свои мега проекты по склонам и не только?


 А толку-то
По-моему он уже давно убедился в том, что может делать всё, что угодно
Обоснованием займутся его карманные баснописцы. И делов-то. Пипл схавает.
Не приведи Аллах. Типун мне.

----------


## Ser.Fil

> Я прошу тебя,ВСЕВЫШНИЙ,денно и нощно,
> Облегчи их подчас непосильную ношу..
> Дай тепла им зимой,дай без засухи лета,
> Озари их надеждой,что песня не спета.
> Пусть хватает им юмора,хлеба,зарплат...
> И пускай наконец-то отстоят прибрежный парк.
> И чтоб телефонные связки не рвались,
> И чтоб город во мраке не слеп,как в подвале.
> Чтоб сердечные реки не вышли из русла,
> ...


 

А вот и надежда, что склоны парка "Юбилейный" устоят !!!

Ну наконец-то, все спекуляции и вакханалия в Одессе закончатся. А то под этот ЕВРО-12 весь город разбомбили. И что получается: войну и оккупацию Одесса пережила, а вот перед жадностью не устояла !!!

----------


## BURN

И слава богу
Я как сегодня услышал аж полегчало
*UPD* Бред, однако...

----------


## Старпом Lom

Сказать нечего...патриоты родного города...вам в село надо бы...там где тихо и спокойно...
как вы не понимаете что это огромный минус для города...эх...бесполезно

----------


## BURN

> Сказать нечего...патриоты родного города...вам в село надо бы...там где тихо и спокойно...


 Ну вот видишь, мы — патриоты, а ты — нет



> как вы не понимаете что это огромный минус для города...эх...бесполезно


 К тому же, напиши хоть один плюс, пусть и не огромный

----------


## Пушкин

> Я прошу тебя,ВСЕВЫШНИЙ,денно и нощно,
> Облегчи их подчас непосильную ношу..
> Дай тепла им зимой,дай без засухи лета,
> Озари их надеждой,что песня не спета.
> Пусть хватает им юмора,хлеба,зарплат...
> И пускай наконец-то отстоят прибрежный парк.
> И чтоб телефонные связки не рвались,
> И чтоб город во мраке не слеп,как в подвале.
> Чтоб сердечные реки не вышли из русла,
> ...


 Вот что простое обращение к ВСЕВЫШНЕМУ даёт. Аминь

----------


## КРИСТАЛЛ-7

> Перед въездом на поповский пляж забор убрали, но повесили "кирпич". У кого-то есть информация об этих хитрожопых?


 Все едут под кирпич и чхать хотели.Естественно кирпич никто не стережет.

----------


## m-ilya

Несмотря на то, что отмазка "Евро 2012" не прошла, застройка парка "Юбилейный", это стратегическая задача  властей, так что теперь вызывает большой интерес, что новенькое придумает Э.Г., для обоснования своей позиции.

----------


## Ginger

> Сказать нечего...патриоты родного города...вам в село надо бы...там где тихо и спокойно...
> как вы не понимаете что это огромный минус для города...эх...бесполезно


 Смотрите на вещи шЫрше, прежде чем кого-то посылать.
Кстати, широта кругозора и в селе может добавить себе в талии пару см

Я радуюсь не тому, что у нас чего-то там не будет.
А тому, что комитету удалось разглядеть полный пофигизм, безалаберность  и больно неприкрытое следование несколько иным целям нашими жлобскими, заворовавшимися чинушами мелкого разлива
Евро 2012, Евро 2012 !!!....и срочно по этому поводу закатываем *ПАРК* в эн - этажное элитное жилье. Ачуметь, ага

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..пофигизм, безалаберность и больно неприкрытое следование несколько иным целям нашими жлобскими, заворовавшимися чинушами мелкого разлива..


  - в программе 5-го канала, после 21.00, кажется "Час" назыв., на интервью из Одессы отвечал Марат Якупов, - чиновник, имеющ. отношение к подготовке к Евро.. сказал, что город потратил 150 млн. гр. в прошл. году на ДОРОГИ только из МЕСТного бюджета, на что директор координац. центра по подготовке Украины к Евро.. Шевляк, сидящ. в студии, ответил, что правительство ВЫДЕЛИЛО Одессе в 2008 году - 80 млн. гр..?? и собирается ЕЩЕ выделить в этом году 50 млн. гр.. может еще видел кто-нибудь эту программу и уточнит детали?.. 
 А вот еще от М. Якупова, от 27 апреля:http://www.komitet12.org.ua/content/6303/


> .. Европы по футболу 2012 года, вблизи побережья и на склонах построят 7 новых гостиниц.
> 23 апреля ..к Евро-2012 чиновники назвали ряд объектов..
> Четыре высотки собирается построить на склонах в районе пляжа «Отрада» греческая компания «Механики Украины».
> ЗАО «ФК «Черноморец» построит еще одну гостиницу для команды на тренировочной базе в «Отраде» и две высотки в парке Шевченко возле центрального стадиона «Черноморец»..отметил исполняющий обязанности.. к Евро-2012 Марат Якупов, на склонах будут лишь объекты компании «Механики Украины». Что же касается отношения мэрии к строительству в рекреационной зоне, то как отметил чиновник, нельзя утверждать, что застройка вредит городу, поскольку однозначного мнения, по этому поводу нет

----------


## banabak

> Все едут под кирпич и чхать хотели.Естественно кирпич никто не стережет.


 Как бы чхнуть и не обделаться.
Это временно никто не пасёт. Ждут, чтоб расслабились.
Хотя с отменой бредового эвро 12 может снимут.

----------


## КВ

> как вы не понимаете что это огромный минус для города...эх...бесполезно


 Минус - это в другой стране, в другом городе, с нормальной властью. 

Там где под такое событие берут пустой участок - на котором не хочет строить ни один застройщик - выгоняют там стадион, гостиницы, создают инфраструктуру, и таким образом делают этот район привлекательным для дальнейшего развития. Вот это действительно польза для города. 

А у нас это только повод по-дешёвке разворовать максимально привлекательные участки.

----------


## Santa Roza

> Все едут под кирпич и чхать хотели.Естественно кирпич никто не стережет.


 Недавно ехала,так гаишники стерегли жертвы,которые ехали с пляжа.Кирпич - неплохая кормушка. А чуть дальше,на спуске,уже ставили забор с воротами и надписью "проезд запрещен".Сейчас уже убрали.И что возмущает:запреты разные ставит есть кому,а организовать нормальную уборку этого пляжа некому!

----------


## lakoske

скажите пожалуйста:
1. между дельфином и чкаловским пляжем стремительно вырос 5 метровый забор и строительство за ним бодро наращивает темпы.
что это?

2. над скалодромом (на верхушке склона) уверенно строился частный дом. теперь он, кажется уменьшается. вроде его валяют что-ли...
а это что?

----------


## Олег.Л

> скажите пожалуйста:
> 1. между дельфином и чкаловским пляжем стремительно вырос 5 метровый забор и строительство за ним бодро наращивает темпы.
> что это?
> 
> 2. над скалодромом (на верхушке склона) уверенно строился частный дом. теперь он, кажется уменьшается. вроде его валяют что-ли...
> а это что?


 ============

По первому пункту  ,как я понимаю, уверенно строят домик приемов нашего скромного "трудяги" и по совместительству паразита и предателя города-- гурвица
При этом -в загороженную зону  отходит очередной пляж,украденный у одесситов. В скором времени надеемся увидеть на флигеле неприметного домика ,малозаметную пятиметровую золотую фигуру с явноузнаваемым до боли курносым профилем.
----

  ---....В правой руке обозначенной фигуры мы видим потрепанную  и порванную авоську с явнозаметными буквами,в которых угадывается слово "Одесса".
Левая рука сработана более атмосферно и изящно ,она вытянута в сторону моря ,в растопыренных пальцах угадывается давнее желание....Знакомый геодезист без труда определил направление левой руки---..."что-то типа Хайфы"....
       Несмотря на то,что фигура выполнена в нео-мужественных тонах,плечи и талия явно не соответствуют реальной действительности,неестественно худые и слегка кривоватые ноги выдают в сабже слабого человека.
 Знакомый скульптор ,небрежно окинув взглядом лодыжки фигуры,сказал.---"..Этот нехороший человек расколется при первом же шухере...."
   Оставляя без внимания филейные части сабжа ,замечаем на его головой  что подобие нимба,что при пристальном рассмотрении оказывается настольным инструментом медузы горгоны.На вопрос --зачем это надо мэру,знакомый  художник одухотворенно сказал--..." прекрасная аллегория--посмотри вот на ту змею ,пятую справа-очень похожа на кучука...,а та слева во втором кольце---это же чистая убирия!
Потом подбежал ближе и схватился за голову---Мама дорогая ,да тут же половина горсовета!!!...." 
  И действительно,чуть поодаль, на песке огороженного пляжа стояло несколько каменных глыб,в одной из которых без труда угадывался профиль боделана.....
Из тяжелых раздумий ,меня вывел еле заметный шум .Знакомый кинорежиссер, пристально посмотрев в сторону моря,сказал--....."Сдается мне-это летят Персеи...."

----------


## Старпом Lom

долго сочинял?

----------


## Олег.Л

> долго сочинял?


 =============
Я  подчеркиваю, сочиняют другие.......


http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14049868.html

----------


## Ser.Fil

> долго сочинял?


 Что? Образность глаза режет или слух ? Так ведь о ТЕХ преступниках слишком художественно, я бы понатуральней да по соцреализму, да Правила Форума не позволяют !

Но здесь:
http://eho-ua.com/2009/05/14/sud_udo...m_bulvare.html
уже процесс пошёл, скоро и по рондинской стройке Протест на подходе, да и Евро-12 закономерно.
Вот уж действительно, грехи начинают воздаваться!!!
И пусть не думают, и не надеются, ЧТО БУДЕТ ИНАЧЕ !!!

----------


## JN

> А у нас это только повод по-дешёвке разворовать максимально привлекательные участки.


 Согласен, что по-дешевке для бюджета города, но с замечательными "откатами", не сомневаюсь. В общем, поделились.

----------


## JN

> Но здесь:
> http://eho-ua.com/2009/05/14/sud_udo...m_bulvare.html
> уже процесс пошёл, скоро и по рондинской стройке Протест на подходе, да и Евро-12 закономерно.
> Вот уж действительно, грехи начинают воздаваться!!!
> И пусть не думают, и не надеются, ЧТО БУДЕТ ИНАЧЕ !!!


 Хотелось бы! Вы, кстати, не в курсе, когда суд по рондинской, и кто будет истцом, городская прокуратура или областная. Если городская, то, по результатам прошлых "боев", шансов не много.

----------


## JN

> =========
> Так никто по большому счету за склоны и не боролся!
> Ситуацию еще может спасти *только количество людей*,хотя-бы человек 500,против которых будет абсолютно бессилен и застройщик и милиция и горсовет.Эти 500 человек способны в корне изменить все!


 Абсолютно с Вами согласен. Проблема лишь в том, что такое количество людей не собралось даже в 2006 г. с забору, туалету и будке Михаников(которые кое-кто не видел, вообще, потому, что с течение двух месяцев активного, на грани возможного, противодействия, их убрали. Видимо к выборам.). А потом, собиравшихся осталось на порядок меньше, т.е. не более 20-ти. С тем и держались. Но поймите, многолетние бесплодные усилия быстро истощают силы. Возьмитесь, поддержка будет.

----------


## chachacha

> Никакие деревья ни с какой корневой системой склоны от оползней не укрепят, скорее наоборот - за счёт их тяжести опасность оползня только увеличится. От размывания они склон защитят, это да. Ну и если посадить какие-нибудь эвкалипты, которые бы воду насосом из грунта отсасывали, то конечно опасность оползня уменьшилась бы.
> Но я тоже не понимаю людей, которые хотят строить на склонах. Опасность оползней в этом случае возрастает немерено, и НИКТО не в состоянии сделать никаких геологических расчётов, которым можно верить.
> Действительно - построить, продать и смыться с деньгами, тогда есть смысл.


 но находятся те кто покупают эт 100%

----------


## Оппонент

> скажите пожалуйста:
> 1. между дельфином и чкаловским пляжем стремительно вырос 5 метровый забор и строительство за ним бодро наращивает темпы.
> что это?
> 
> 2. над скалодромом (на верхушке склона) уверенно строился частный дом. теперь он, кажется уменьшается. вроде его валяют что-ли...
> а это что?


 За этим забором база отдыха милиции. Вроде возведена , (захвачена) плоулегально...
Дом над склоном врде строили для Пискуна. Год или два назад начали потихоньку валять...  Может проект не понравился, а может стыдно стало...  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Порбегал сегодня по ТЗ. 
Стройка между Дельфином и Чкаловским впечатляет. Забор как вокруг бункера Гитлера. Кругом кризис и в городской казне нет денег а на ставку Гурвица они, видимо, нашлись. Работа так и кипит.
Очень уж хочется, по всей видимости, эдику Великому переселится из старого и не приспособленного к его проживанию дома приемов Горсовета в новый, специально для этого спроектированный и построенный.
Вива эдик!

----------


## Пушкин

> Порбегал сегодня по ТЗ. 
> Стройка между Дельфином и Чкаловским впечатляет. Забор как вокруг бункера Гитлера. Кругом кризис и в городской казне нет денег а на ставку Гурвица они, видимо, нашлись. Работа так и кипит.
> Очень уж хочется, по всей видимости, эдику Великому переселится из старого и не приспособленного к его проживанию дома приемов Горсовета в новый, специально для этого спроектированный и построенный.
> Вива эдик!


 Это точно дом приёмов строится? Там же территория маленькая, да и какой то деревянный, генеральский домик стоял.

----------


## Артуа

Это явно не дом приемов.
Это похоже на участок ранее переданный Филипчуку в аренду.

----------


## BelyyBrat

Ну что вы как я не знаю. Давайте уже создавать общественную организацию, в ваших руках мощный инструмент - форум. Давайте собирайте фамилии, телефоны. Пригодится не только для защиты склонов, но и от повышения ЖКХ и помощи инвесторам, стройки которых заморожены. И Гончаренко нам на фиг не нужен.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Это явно не дом приемов.
> Это похоже на участок ранее переданный Филипчуку в аренду.


 А кто это такой?

----------


## Destin

> ... И Гончаренко нам на фиг не нужен.


 А это кто такой? :smileflag:

----------


## Артуа

> А кто это такой?


 Герой Украины)))

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Аааа,  это который на нефтяной трубе, депутат нашего горсовета, еще и герой Украины? Смешно

----------


## Артуа

Он уже не трубе).

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Это точно дом приёмов строится? Там же территория маленькая, да и какой то деревянный, генеральский домик стоял.


 Совершенно достоверно мне это неизвестно. Прочитал об этом тут же, несколько выше. А территория там не такая уж ималенькая. А если вместе с пляжем считать,то просто большая.

----------


## Пушкин

> Совершенно достоверно мне это неизвестно. Прочитал об этом тут же, несколько выше. А территория там не такая уж ималенькая. А если вместе с пляжем считать,то просто большая.


 Так подъезда к нему нет или джипы по ТЗ ездить будут?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Так подъезда к нему нет или джипы по ТЗ ездить будут?


 А почему бы и нет? Сейчас ведь на стройку машины ездят, материалы привозят. Чем наш мэр хуже чем бетон или арматура?

----------


## Пушкин

> А почему бы и нет? Сейчас ведь на стройку машины ездят, материалы привозят. Чем наш мэр хуже чем бетон или арматура?


 Вот не пойму, у нонешнего дома приёмов, территория 2 -3 раза больше, да и место потише. Нафиг оно надо, скажите?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вот не пойму, у нонешнего дома приёмов, территория 2 -3 раза больше, да и место потише. Нафиг оно надо, скажите?


 А наш мэр не чужд чувства прекрасного. Его чаруют морские просторы, восхищает лунная дорожка на море, привлекает воздух богатый йодом, манит муза дальних странствий. Он большой затейник, наш мэр. За деньги все продаст  и только  себе кусочек красивого вида оставит. Он же не дом приемов строит, он же свою резиденцию ваяет.
И почему Вы решили, что из нынешнего дома приемов сделают детский садик для детей-сирот? Там все останется как есть да еще один объектик добавится

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Нынешний дом приемов снесут, как уродующий лицо города. Согласно плану застройки Гагаринского плато  :smileflag:

----------


## В. Червоноокий

АТ, 100%
Но мне интересно другое - найдутся ли люди которые там купять недвижимость? Это же опасно!

----------


## Hermione Granger

> АТ, 100%
> Но мне интересно другое - найдутся ли люди которые там купять недвижимость? Это же опасно!


 ну как - возьму каталог в руки с картинками, сидя где-нибудь в Киеве или Москве, например, посмотрят - о, домик у моря, все красиво, элитно и т.д. и купят. При том, даже ни разу не побывают здесь чтобы посмотреть на чем стоит домик. 
Я тут недавно была возле Аркадийского дворца - он весь увешан растяжками с надписями - Продам. И ни одного окна не светится.

----------


## В. Червоноокий

ну москвичей все больше на Крым и Сочи тянут.
Ну тогда пусть строит Костусев и поселит туда всех наших политиков. Может грохнется дом и одним махом прекратиться беспредел.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Нынешний дом приемов снесут, как уродующий лицо города. Согласно плану застройки Гагаринского плато


 А что на его месте построят? И согласно какому плану застройки города?
Его приняли?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> А что на его месте построят? И согласно какому плану застройки города?
> Его приняли?


 Была веселая и смешная история, когда нахалстрой на Гагаринском плато подошел вплотную к дому свиданий и встал вопрос о легализации. Тогда было разработано и утверждено "Градостроительное обоснование размещения многоэтажной жилищной застройки на Гагаринском плато в Одессе", которое узаконило уже построенное и предусмотрела возможность нового строительства. В соответствии с градобоснованием, Дом приемов подлежит выносу (на пляж "Дельфин") за счет застройщика.

Говорят, самое смешное было на утверждении градобоснования, когда кто-то из присутствующих указал на явные недочеты и предложил несколько изменить взаимное расположение (уже построенных) зданий. Бедняга Колокольников был вынужден с бледным видом пояснять, почему это нельзя сделать   :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Бедняга Колокольников был вынужден с бледным видом пояснять, почему это нельзя сделать


 К Колокольникову как раз очень подходит определение "бедняга", ничего не скажешь...)))

----------


## Пушкин

По моему речь шла не о доме приёмов а  об Аркадиевском дворце и Гагарин плаза. Кстате те развалины что зажаты между этими домами - не дача ли князя Гагарина?

----------


## Dema

> По моему речь шла не о доме приёмов а  об Аркадиевском дворце и Гагарин плаза. Кстате те развалины что зажаты между этими домами - *не дача ли князя Гагарина*?


 Дача является частью дома приемов (насколько помню).

----------


## Пушкин

> Дача является частью дома приемов (насколько помню).


 Да нет вроде дом приёмов - не большое строение. Надо вообще то поГуглить спутниковую карту, а то забор слишком высок.

----------


## Dema

> Да нет вроде дом приёмов - не большое строение. Надо вообще то поГуглить спутниковую карту, а то забор слишком высок.


 Он состоит из старого строения (метров 100 кв. одноэтажного) с башенкой и пристроики 70-х годов из 3-х этажей (метров 150-200).

----------


## Пушкин

> Он состоит из старого строения (метров 100 кв. одноэтажного) с башенкой и пристроики 70-х годов из 3-х этажей (метров 150-200).


 Возможно, с верху мне плохо видно, в за забор не попасть. :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

шо-то я крутилЬ "Гугль планета Земля" и так и так развалины дома Гагарина вижу а дом приемов - нет. Он где? Что там рядом?

----------


## Пушкин

> шо-то я крутилЬ "Гугль планета Земля" и так и так развалины дома Гагарина вижу а дом приемов - нет. Он где? Что там рядом?


 Между частными домами и санаторием пограничников

----------


## Ники

В Алупке народ громит заборы у моря

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

+ Впечатлило 


> ..Эти олигархи заезжие обнаглели, мы уже скоро не то что искупаться в море — посмотреть на него не сможем из-за заборов.

----------


## Скрытик

> В Алупке народ громит заборы у моря


 Вчера кум рассказывал (он живет в Чабанке) что от Молодой гвардии до Южного практически не осталось открытых пляжей - все обнесено заборами

----------


## Ginger

> Вчера кум рассказывал (он живет в Чабанке) что от Молодой гвардии до Южного практически не осталось открытых пляжей - все обнесено заборами


 Нет, на Крыжановку ещё попасть можно. А вот за ней - начинаются чудеса.....всё чудесатее и чудесатее....

----------


## Viktoz

> Нет, на Крыжановку ещё попасть можно. А вот за ней - начинаются чудеса.....всё чудесатее и чудесатее....


 Да, там еще можно пройти и еще немного мест в Фонтанке, но заехать уже не получится,  почти все подьезды перекрыты шлагбаумами.
И потом уже не доезжая ОПЗ можно в Григорьевке на море подьехать. (Вапнярку не считаю, там пляж).

----------


## Сергей Дибров

ВР приняла в первом чтении вот этот законопроект:
http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/zweb_n/webproc4_1?id=&pf3511=32796
со второй попытки   :smileflag: 
http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/radac_gs09/show_porden_gol_n?id_fakt=27101&id_porden=11532

"Проектом Закону визначено розмір та межі пляжної зони прибережних захисних смуг морів, доповнюються обмеження господарської діяльності в межах прибережних захисних смуг морів, зокрема вводиться заборона на будівництво в межах 100 метрової пляжної зони будь-яких споруд крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних, а також забезпечується безперешкодний прохід вздовж берега моря."

"Прийняття законопроекту також сприятиме відновленню конституційного права українського народу на користування природними ресурсами України, зокрема забезпеченню безперешкодного доступу до узбережжя та проходу вздовж берега моря."

Голосовали все фракции, кроме ПРУ (2 голоса "за").

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- А кто в Украине может повлиять на соблюдение Законов, особенно "на местах"? - наверно вопрос риторический(, - примеров нарушений и НЕнаказуемости "несть числа"..

----------


## Viktoz

> http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/radac_gs09/show_porden_gol_n?id_fakt=27101&id_porden=11532
> 
> "Проектом Закону визначено розмір та межі пляжної зони прибережних захисних смуг морів, доповнюються обмеження господарської діяльності в межах прибережних захисних смуг морів, зокрема вводиться заборона на будівництво в межах 100 метрової пляжної зони будь-яких споруд крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних, а також забезпечується безперешкодний прохід вздовж берега моря."
> 
> "Прийняття законопроекту також сприятиме відновленню конституційного права українського народу на користування природними ресурсами України, зокрема забезпеченню безперешкодного доступу до узбережжя та проходу вздовж берега моря."
> 
> Голосовали все фракции, кроме ПРУ (2 голоса "за").


 А что делать с теми заборами , шлагбаумами и стройками, которые уже идут полным ходом прям на побережье и на пляжах.  снесут?

И самое обидное что как строили, так и будут строить, у них же "берегоукрепительные работы", а это не противоречит закону.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> ВР приняла в первом чтении вот этот законопроект:
> http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/zweb_n/webproc4_1?id=&pf3511=32796
> со второй попытки  
> http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/radac_gs09/show_porden_gol_n?id_fakt=27101&id_porden=11532
> 
> "Проектом Закону визначено розмір та межі пляжної зони прибережних захисних смуг морів, доповнюються обмеження господарської діяльності в межах прибережних захисних смуг морів, зокрема вводиться заборона на будівництво в межах 100 метрової пляжної зони будь-яких споруд крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних, а також забезпечується безперешкодний прохід вздовж берега моря."
> 
> "Прийняття законопроекту також сприятиме відновленню конституційного права українського народу на користування природними ресурсами України, зокрема забезпеченню безперешкодного доступу до узбережжя та проходу вздовж берега моря."
> 
> Голосовали все фракции, кроме ПРУ (2 голоса "за").


 все равно у нас законы никто не соблюдает. Вот честно, уважаю жителей Алупки, они не надеются на закон, а на собственные силы. Закон к сожалению не защищает нас от представителей закона.

----------


## BelyyBrat

> Вчера кум рассказывал (он живет в Чабанке) что от Молодой гвардии до Южного практически не осталось открытых пляжей - все обнесено заборами


 А кто нам всем доктор? Если нет государства еще как-то можно жить, но если нет гражданского общества, то будет такой беспредел. Все одинаковые - мне дай возможность, я тоже бы оттяпал себе дом с пляжем. Тенденции таковы - что земля вся станет частной собственностью и общественные пляжи если и останутся, то будут платными либо условно бесплатными с обязательными платными услугами. И из этой ситуации для каждого человека есть 2 пути - либо  много зарабатывать и становиться одним из избранных либо объединяться в реальнодействующие общественные организации, потому как у нас многие объединятся и на этом активность заканчивается.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ВР приняла в первом чтении вот этот законопроект:
> http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/zweb_n/webproc4_1?id=&pf3511=32796
> со второй попытки  
> http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/radac_gs09/show_porden_gol_n?id_fakt=27101&id_porden=11532
> 
> "Проектом Закону визначено розмір та межі пляжної зони прибережних захисних смуг морів, доповнюються обмеження господарської діяльності в межах прибережних захисних смуг морів, зокрема вводиться заборона на будівництво в межах 100 метрової пляжної зони будь-яких споруд крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних, а також забезпечується безперешкодний прохід вздовж берега моря."
> 
> "Прийняття законопроекту також сприятиме відновленню конституційного права українського народу на користування природними ресурсами України, зокрема забезпеченню безперешкодного доступу до узбережжя та проходу вздовж берега моря."
> 
> Голосовали все фракции, кроме ПРУ (2 голоса "за").


 
это замечательно!
Но почему только 100 метров?
И какова ответственность за нарушение этого правила? Или в очередной раз встречаемся со случаем бескомпромисного государственного запрета без механизма его воплощения?
Местные властишки, вроде нашей, отлично научились с помощью несложных эвфимизмов преодолевать запреты на строительство в прибрежной зоне. Вместо дома - аппартаменты, вместо стройки - уже упомянутые выше берегоукрепительные работы.
И все...! Этого, оказывается, достаточно...
Эдак можно напринимать таких законов пачками, никто и не почешется.

В законе следует написать следующее:
Запрещено строительство в прибрежной зоне, уже построенные с нарушением законодательства дома, постройки и сооружения подлежат немедленному сносу без каких-либо возмещений. В УК добавить статью:виновные в принятии неправомерных решений чиновники подлежат наказанию в виде лишения свободы от 10 до 15 лет. Если решение принималось коллегиальным органом отвечает его председатель.
И все как рукой снимет.

----------


## Anton

> ВР приняла в первом чтении вот этот законопроект:
> http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/zweb_n/webproc4_1?id=&pf3511=32796
> со второй попытки  
> http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/radac_gs09/show_porden_gol_n?id_fakt=27101&id_porden=11532
> 
> "Проектом Закону визначено розмір та межі пляжної зони прибережних захисних смуг морів, доповнюються обмеження господарської діяльності в межах прибережних захисних смуг морів, зокрема вводиться заборона на будівництво в межах 100 метрової пляжної зони будь-яких споруд крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних, а також забезпечується безперешкодний прохід вздовж берега моря."
> 
> "Прийняття законопроекту також сприятиме відновленню конституційного права українського народу на користування природними ресурсами України, зокрема забезпеченню безперешкодного доступу до узбережжя та проходу вздовж берега моря."
> 
> Голосовали все фракции, кроме ПРУ (2 голоса "за").


 Ну, вот. По этому закону можно законно строить в Парке Юбилейный. Забор "Глэчика" какраз в ста метрах от моря, значит на всей территории, что выше "Глэчика" можно строить "дома отдыха" и прочие "оздоровительные центры". 

Еще интересно, что будет с теми двумя чудесными высотками в Аркадии, которые прямо возле моря построили...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, вот. По этому закону можно законно строить в Парке Юбилейный. Забор "Глэчика" какраз в ста метрах от моря, значит на всей территории, что выше "Глэчика" можно строить "дома отдыха" и прочие "оздоровительные центры". 
> 
> Еще интересно, что будет с теми двумя чудесными высотками в Аркадии, которые прямо возле моря построили...


 Забор Глэчика в ста метрах?????

----------


## Pinky

115 - я только что померял по гуглю...А от чудесных высоток всего 50!

----------


## George_S

Чабанка, попытка захвата берега моря.
Снимок сделан еще год назад. Там сейчас все без движения. Пройти в Чабанку еще можно, там ничего не изменилось. Кстати, дорога "Север-Юг" была призвана поднять цену и спрос на эту потенциальную недвижимость. Ведь отсюда в Одессу проехать затруднительно, вот и страшно коррумпированные власти города и напрягли городской бюджет для подъездной дороги к коттеджам у моря. А там все огорожено от Крыжановки, почти до Григорьевки, а это сотни миллионов долларов, если не больше. Там, на торговле недвижимостью, можно заработать огромные состояния и всякие там дороги это мелочи.

Дорога на "Золотые Ключи" в Лесках расширена до 4-х полос и она пока заканчивается возле гигантского строительного гипермаркета. Так что, по мере захвата земли, 4-х полосная дорога может пойти дальше. 

Вот этот подъездной путь к коттеджам:

Старониколаевское шоссе в районе Лесков.

Так что погром в Одессе это еще далеко не все. 
Было две полосы, стало четыре.

----------


## Mr Lightman

> Чабанка, попытка захвата берега моря.
> Снимок сделан еще год назад. Там сейчас все без движения. Пройти в Чабанку еще можно, там ничего не изменилось. Кстати, дорога "Север-Юг" была призвана поднять цену и спрос на эту потенциальную недвижимость. Ведь отсюда в Одессу проехать затруднительно, вот и страшно коррумпированные власти города и напрягли городской бюджет для подъездной дороги к коттеджам у моря. А там все огорожено от Крыжановки, почти до Григорьевки, а это сотни миллионов долларов, если не больше. Там, на торговле недвижимостью, можно заработать огромные состояния и всякие там дороги это мелочи.
> 
> Дорога на "Золотые Ключи" в Лесках расширена до 4-х полос и она пока заканчивается возле гигантского строительного гипермаркета. Так что, по мере захвата земли, 4-х полосная дорога может пойти дальше. 
> 
> Вот этот подъездной путь к коттеджам:
> 
> Старониколаевское шоссе в районе Лесков.
> 
> ...


 А как дорога Север Юг связана с Чабанкой?! строят то ее за фрунзе, а не с поскота. загоняете... деньги из облбюджета на нее выделялись вкупе с инвестором для гипермаркета - там киевские деньги и лоббирование оттуда же. гуглите )

----------


## George_S

На самом деле, дорога "Север-Юг" должна начинаться развязкой на Молодой Гвардии, идти через пути на Сортировочной, Жевахову гору, Хаджибейскую дорогу и Балковскую. Я не буду углубляться в этот вопрос, у него есть свой топик. Так что проект "Север-Юг" прямо "завязан" на лакомый берег Черного моря к востоку от Одессы. Власти не стали бы так истошно орать про эту дорогу, если бы не были в ней кровно заинтересованы. А там, за Крыжановкой, земля золотая.

----------


## Скрытик

Там еще есть один нюанс. Совсем недавно это были земли министерства обороны. Тимошенко даже комиссию какую-то создала по рассмотрению о распродаже земель в районе Чабанки (боле 125Га исчезло с баланса) и недавно приезжала. Только думаю что речь идет о банальном интересе "а почему без меня?".

----------


## coder_ak

Прошу заранее прощения за небольшой оффтоп, но не могу не показать, как надо строить дачи.


wwwboards.auto.ru/housing/2395213.html

Но вот пройдёт лет 100-200 и наши пра[пра]внуки, наверное, будут на экскурсии ездить на такие дачи, смотреть, как жили предки в период дикого капитализма,

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Прошу заранее прощения за небольшой оффтоп, но не могу не показать, как надо строить дачи.
> 
> 
> wwwboards.auto.ru/housing/2395213.html
> 
> Но вот пройдёт лет 100-200 и наши пра[пра]внуки, наверное, будут на экскурсии ездить на такие дачи, смотреть, как жили предки в период дикого капитализма,


 Это дворец сумасшедшего снобствующего миллионера. Пиливо под Версаль

----------


## Stasiko

> На самом деле, дорога "Север-Юг" должна начинаться развязкой на Молодой Гвардии, идти через пути на Сортировочной, Жевахову гору, Хаджибейскую дорогу и Балковскую. Я не буду углубляться в этот вопрос, у него есть свой топик. Так что проект "Север-Юг" прямо "завязан" на лакомый берег Черного моря к востоку от Одессы. Власти не стали бы так истошно орать про эту дорогу, если бы не были в ней кровно заинтересованы. А там, за Крыжановкой, земля золотая.


 Чуть-оффтопика  :smileflag: .
Точно полная ерунда, деньги на строительстве отмыть конечно надо, но сейчас в случае аварии любой, на Поселок вообще нельзя проехать, люди 5-6 часов вокруг добираются. Убрать узкий переезд через "горбатый" мост. Дорога эта как раз нужна.

А эта дача достопримечательность давно уже.

----------


## George_S

Я не говорил, что она не нужна, когда я критиковал этот "недопроект". Меня больше всего возмущала бесцеременность и наглость, с которой строится эта дорога. Ее можно было построить для Одессы, а не так, что Одессе бонус, а кучке личностей - подъездная дорожка к золоченной калитке. А вот основание для этого - дорогая и элитная недвижимость на берегу моря. Кстати, Гурвиц с Фонтанки, он этот район знает прекрасно.

Да, борьба с пробками - это бонус для города, но основа - берег Черного моря к востоку от Одессы. Посмотрите, что там делается. 


Лески и это малая часть.


Это север Фонтанки, и такие дома там сплошь и рядом. Там куча элитных поселков, причем многие из них активно строятся. А от особо элитной недвижимости надо как-то нормально ехать в город. Вот тут проект дороги "Север-Юг" вписывается в схему. Если бы я был бы покупателем там, то обязательно ставил вопрос о том, как оттуда проехать. А они все друг друга знают, куш огромный, делить есть чего. 

Когда вы смотрите рекламные постеры о такого рода вещах, то там есть раздел, посвященный дорогам. Это же очевидно и лежит на поверхности. 

Берег моря - вот золотое дно.

А 5-6 часов - редкость. Я это говорю, как житель поселка Котовского. Район хорошо знаю. Это если стихийное бедствие вроде потопа на Пересыпи. За 15 лет - всего несколько таких случаев.

Фонтанские там вообще хорошо поднялись:

Такое можно встретить только тут.

----------


## A.I.DENIKIN

еще годик и буем смотреть на море по телевизору

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> еще годик и буем смотреть на море по телевизору


 А может всем собратся около мэрии и пошуметь как следует? 
 Они же нас боятся как чумы. 
Вот только мы ленивые как черт знает что.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Они же нас боятся как чумы..


  - Вы думаете?, - рекомендую :


> А в субботу, 23 мая 2009 года, состоялась пафосная презентация «Маристеллы», где было объявлено о давно ожидаемом начале продаж первых 10 (из 46) апартаментов. Потенциальные покупатели – местечковая буржуазия из Одессы и «приезжие лохи» (определение одного из организаторов банкета, весь вечер не снимавшего с головы белую шляпу…) в основном из Киева и Москвы, а также – этих было совсем немного – из Германии, Израиля и США.
>  «Маристеллу» строят Круки – папа и три его сына. На месте лодочной станции 10-й Фонтана, с чудовищными нарушениями огромного количества норм, особенно – экологических


  - http://h.ua/story/203541/ - Если НАШИ Склоны вот так "осваивают", то..без комментов.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> - Вы думаете?,


 Совершенно уверен. Когда в нашем горсовете  проходили голосования по вопросам разрешения строительства на склонах у его стен собралась кучка противников этого безобразия. Так для борьбы с нами было создано некое карманное общественное объединение "Форпост", специально призванное своими проплаченными воплями противостоять воле одесситов и высказывать поддержку политике, проводимой курвицем и его шайкой. 
Кроме того прямо на Думской орудовала шайка самых натуральных бандюков, вероятно бывших братков, которые ранним утром избили витренковцев, находившихся на площади, в нужный момент - уже среди дня - вырывали провода из их громкоговорящей сиситемы и вобще были готовы на всякие подобные действия.

1000 решительных человек на Думскую и Вы увидите результат.

Но это так, мечты...

----------


## Mr Lightman

> - Вы думаете?, - рекомендую : - http://h.ua/story/203541/ - Если НАШИ Склоны вот так "осваивают", то..без комментов.


 там, кстати - присутствовали некоторые нынешние оппозиционеры и спокойно кушали свои закуски. все лозунги о том, что застройку делать нельзя - вранье. на деле - сами готовы застроить, дай им возможность.

----------


## Пушкин

> там, кстати - присутствовали некоторые нынешние оппозиционеры и спокойно кушали свои закуски. все лозунги о том, что застройку делать нельзя - вранье. на деле - сами готовы застроить, дай им возможность.


 Значит будем бороться со всеми кто не желает одесситам добра и не любит этот город. Поймите то что построили с нарушениями - всегда снести можно. а люди которые покупают - покупают себе гембель.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Значит будем бороться со всеми кто не желает одесситам добра и не любит этот город. Поймите то что построили с нарушениями - всегда снести можно. а люди которые покупают - покупают себе гембель.


 
Да, следующая власть вполне может снести дома, построенные с нарушениями законов. Дома эти могут и обрушится, поскольку построены в достаточно опасной местности. Но не менее веселым а также и неожиданным для меня лично явилось то,что такой пафосный дом как построенный на Гагаринском плато рядом с армянской церковью оказывается буквально сыпется. В коридорах и на лестницах нет света они без стяжки и не оштукатурены, подземный паркинг недостроен, по стенам ползут трещины и топадают элементы лепнины по всему фасаду.
Кроме того жильцы оплачивают все коммунальные услуги по ПРОМЫШЛЕННЫМ тарифам,поскольку это не жилой дом а аппартаменты.
И платили по 3000 зеленых денег за 1 м.кв. Теперь гадают - за что?

----------


## Destin

Если примут ПР и БЮТ изменения к конституции, то не видать нам новой власти еще как минимум пять лет...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Если примут ПР и БЮТ изменения к конституции, то не видать нам новой власти еще как минимум пять лет...


 А если не примут, то что других выберем? Все равно в большинстве своем люди будут голосовать или за БЮТ или ПР.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, следующая власть вполне может снести дома, построенные с нарушениями законов. Дома эти могут и обрушится, поскольку построены в достаточно опасной местности. Но не менее веселым а также и неожиданным для меня лично явилось то,что такой пафосный дом как построенный на Гагаринском плато рядом с армянской церковью оказывается буквально сыпется. В коридорах и на лестницах нет света они без стяжки и не оштукатурены, подземный паркинг недостроен, по стенам ползут трещины и топадают элементы лепнины по всему фасаду.
> Кроме того жильцы оплачивают все коммунальные услуги по ПРОМЫШЛЕННЫМ тарифам,поскольку это не жилой дом а аппартаменты.
> И платили по 3000 зеленых денег за 1 м.кв. Теперь гадают - за что?


 Зато Аркадиевский дворец здан. А  маленький парк который там был уничтожен.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Зато Аркадиевский дворец здан. А  маленький парк который там был уничтожен.


 да объект сдан в экслуатацию со всеми недоделками, свойственными новостроям, возводимым современными строительными компаниями вообще и "Прогресстроем" в частности. Многие пункты договора не выполнены, уж не говоря об устных договоренностях и обещаниях.
Неужели ТАКОЕ народ готов покупать?

----------


## юрра

> Значит будем бороться со всеми кто не желает одесситам добра и не любит этот город. Поймите то что построили с нарушениями - всегда снести можно. а люди которые покупают - покупают себе гембель.


 Для того что бы снести, тоже средства нужны. Есть конечно деньги налогоплательщиков. Только сам факт, - построили-снесли, как-то глобально бросает тень на разумность человечества.

----------


## КВ

> Только сам факт, - построили-снесли, как-то глобально бросает тень на разумность человечества.


 Вот когда начнут реально сносить, тогда все массово начнут умнеть. Не станут покупать построенное в сомнительных местах. А значит и не будут строить.

----------


## Anton

> там, кстати - присутствовали некоторые нынешние оппозиционеры и спокойно кушали свои закуски. все лозунги о том, что застройку делать нельзя - вранье. на деле - сами готовы застроить, дай им возможность.


 Огласите весь список, пожалуйста?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Для того что бы снести, тоже средства нужны. Есть конечно деньги налогоплательщиков..


  - причем ЗДЕСЬ деньги налогоплательщиков? ИМХО обязывают через решен. суда, ЗА СЧЕТ нарушителя-застройщика.., а вот когда налогоплательщики научаться СПРАШИВАТЬ за потрачен. ср.-ва, мягко скажем, не по целевому назначению,тогда не только ЭТИ пробл. можно решить, ИМХО  



> Только сам факт, - построили-снесли, как-то глобально бросает тень на разумность человечества


  - а ТАК застраивать\"облагораживать"\.. - НЕ "бросает тень на РАЗУМность.."?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Для того что бы снести, тоже средства нужны.


 А разве мало подлежащих уничтожению снарядов и мин на военных складах?
Можно одним махом решить две проблемы

----------


## Andgey

> А разве мало подлежащих уничтожению снарядов и мин на военных складах?
> Можно одним махом решить две проблемы


 Суппер предложение! 
Но спешу добавить, и тех, кто голосовал "ЗА" застройку склонов и всего подобного, загнать на верхние этажы. И одним махом решить три проблемы.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Суппер предложение! 
> Но спешу добавить, и тех, кто голосовал "ЗА" застройку склонов и всего подобного, загнать на верхние этажы. И одним махом решить три проблемы.


 Можно решить и еще одну, - четвертую: если не просто заминировать все построенные на берегу дома, а предложить военным пострелять по ним из пушек, пустить несколько ракет или торпед.
Заодно и ценнейший боевой опыт для нашей уже практически потешной армии можно будет преобрести

----------


## Mr Lightman

> Огласите весь список, пожалуйста?


 Список.... давайте не будем, они же засмущаются и будут опровергать ) никто не откажется от лакомого уголка возле моря. или очень рядом с ним. я бы не отказался ))

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Суппер предложение! 
> Но спешу добавить, и тех, кто голосовал "ЗА" застройку склонов и всего подобного, загнать на верхние этажы. И одним махом решить три проблемы.


 Ребята вы болеете как я вижу и притом сильно....
*
МОД за неуважительное отношение к участникам форума.
Ну и бан недели на 3, по совокупности нарушений.*

----------


## Лейпциг

Лом, просто мы наконец-то начали адекватно воспринимать нашу "элиту".

----------


## Ser.Fil

И ещё неадекватным 

http://derybanu.net/2008/06/14/noga-prezidenta-ne-stupala-na-odesskoe-poberezhe/

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Так вот, стало быть, где гражданин курвиц вознамерился построить себе ночлежку. Между "Чкаловским" и "Дельфином".
 А назовет ее наверное Аппартаментный рекреационно-оздоровительный дом приемов одесского городского совета для чиновников, страдающих клептоманией.
А когда начнется строительство на заборе повесят плакат о проведении берегоукрепительнх работ, - чтобы плебеи не возмущались. Типа так обдурит всех нас.

----------


## Пушкин

> Так вот, стало быть, где гражданин курвиц вознамерился построить себе ночлежку. Между "Чкаловским" и "Дельфином".
>  А назовет ее наверное Аппартаментный рекреационно-оздоровительный дом приемов одесского городского совета для чиновников, страдающих клептоманией.
> А когда начнется строительство на заборе повесят плакат о проведении берегоукрепительнх работ, - чтобы плебеи не возмущались. Типа так обдурит всех нас.


 И что бы гонять по трассе здоровья на работу.

----------


## Santa Roza

> Можно решить и еще одну, - четвертую: если не просто заминировать все построенные на берегу дома, а предложить военным пострелять по ним из пушек, пустить несколько ракет или торпед.
> Заодно и ценнейший боевой опыт для нашей уже практически потешной армии можно будет преобрести


 Ого! Видно сильно рассердили... :smileflag: Минами и торпедами напугаем и то меньшинство,которое в этом году приехало к нам отдыхать.Скоро и этот бизнес сдохнет...

----------


## Viktoz

> Скоро и этот бизнес сдохнет...


 Уже сдыхает, люди не в бетонную коробку отдыхать едут, а на пляж и  чистый воздух.

----------


## Mr Lightman

> Уже сдыхает, люди не в бетонную коробку отдыхать едут, а на пляж и  чистый воздух.


 так а вы давно на пляже не были - еще в начале мая была красота - горсоветовские машинки хорошо почистили песок перед сезоном - а теперь - куда ни взглянешь - окурки и пустые пэтовские бутылки. и хорошо, если пэтовские, а не разбитые стеклянные.. где там чистый пляж?

----------


## Пушкин

> так а вы давно на пляже не были - еще в начале мая была красота - горсоветовские машинки хорошо почистили песок перед сезоном - а теперь - куда ни взглянешь - окурки и пустые пэтовские бутылки. и хорошо, если пэтовские, а не разбитые стеклянные.. где там чистый пляж?


 улыбнули про горсоветовские машинки. Вы их видели? Люди их работу , кто то видел?

----------


## Mr Lightman

> улыбнули про горсоветовские машинки. Вы их видели? Люди их работу , кто то видел?


 там всего около 15 машин работает по городу от горсовета, утром - несколько раз на пробежке видел. могу сфоткать )) по моему, только на арендованных их нет

----------


## Anton

> так а вы давно на пляже не были - еще в начале мая была красота - горсоветовские машинки хорошо почистили песок перед сезоном - а теперь - куда ни взглянешь - окурки и пустые пэтовские бутылки. и хорошо, если пэтовские, а не разбитые стеклянные.. где там чистый пляж?


 Получается, что "горсоветовские" машинки халтурят: убирают, убирают (по утрам) а пляж всё грязный...




> там всего около 15 машин работает по городу от горсовета, утром - несколько раз на пробежке видел. могу сфоткать )) по моему, только на арендованных их нет

----------


## Mr Lightman

> Получается, что "горсоветовские" машинки халтурят: убирают, убирают (по утрам) а пляж всё грязный...


 Антон, вы гуглите и да будет вам счастье и новые темы для разборок с горсоветом... - например - http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:http://odessa-daily.com.ua/news/14/36/120

----------


## Viktoz

> так а вы давно на пляже не были - еще в начале мая была красота - горсоветовские машинки хорошо почистили песок перед сезоном - а теперь - куда ни взглянешь - окурки и пустые пэтовские бутылки. и хорошо, если пэтовские, а не разбитые стеклянные.. где там чистый пляж?


 А это имеет какое-то отношение к стройке в парке?, или это перевод стрелок от больного места? При чем тут бескультурье "некоторых" отдыхающих к тому,  что на пляжах высотки строятся?
Да пускай хоть рота дворников песок убирает каждый день, мы за это налоги платим, но  целенаправленное уничтожение  прибрежного парка "аппартаментами" и  высотными "берегоукреплениями"  ну никак не направлено на привлечение туристов.

----------


## JN

> ВР приняла ... 
> "Проектом Закону визначено розмір та межі пляжної зони прибережних захисних смуг морів, доповнюються обмеження господарської діяльності в межах прибережних захисних смуг морів, зокрема вводиться заборона на будівництво в межах 100 метрової пляжної зони будь-яких споруд крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних, а також забезпечується безперешкодний прохід вздовж берега моря."
> 
> ...


 Сережа, помнишь анекдот о том, как дядя прочил младенцу-племяннику стать политиком. А родители спросили:"Почему?". Он и ответил:" А как же, обосрался, и улыбается!".
Так и наш Президент...
Чему, собственно говоря, радоваться? Раньше нельзя было строить за 100 метров от границы пляжа, а теперь еще и в пляжной. Но ведь и раньше на законы клали, в крайнем случае местные писали, и впредь класть будут. Вот если бы он в соответствии с действующим законодательством(что вполне реально) посадил гурвица, или хоть рондина, для острастки, тогда да. А так - слова. Он и памятники архитектуры приказал защищать, и что? И нет.
Вот еще анекдот. Помнишь рыбный магазин "Дельфин", а через дорогу "Мясо колбасы" Покупатель продавщице "Дельфина":
- У Вас мясо есть?
А она ему:
- Вон там мясной магазин - там нет мяса, а у нас рыбный - у нас нет рыбы.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Сережа, помнишь анекдот о том, как дядя прочил младенцу-племяннику стать политиком. А родители спросили:"Почему?". Он и ответил:" А как же, обосрался, и улыбается!".
> Так и наш Президент...


 А при чем здесь президент? Проект написал Стретович.

Лично мне вспомнился старій анекдот о том, что в правила дорожного движения добавили новый вид разметки - тройную сплошную. От сплошной и двойной сплошной она отличается тем, что ее пересекать совсем-совсем нельзя.

----------


## JN

> А при чем здесь президент? Проект написал Стретович.


  Тогда, тем более, нечему. Спасибо за анекдот.

----------


## seredag

http://ostro.org/news/article-64264/  в Крыму недовольная общественность уже второй раз сносит самостоятельно заборы, которые мешают свободному доступу к пляжам. Кстати руководствуются они решением своего городского головы о свободном доступе к пляжам     http://ostro.org/news/article-64264/

----------


## AndreyKOU

да, только там народ более сплочённый, а у нас в основном каждый сам по себе. Хотя и там, самых ярых находят и "воспитывают" , а у нас в городе уже не заборы, а здания надо сносить которые почти на пляжах строят.

----------


## Jorjic

> да, только там народ более сплочённый, а у нас в основном каждый сам по себе. Хотя и там, самых ярых находят и "воспитывают" , а у нас в городе уже не заборы, а здания надо сносить которые почти на пляжах строят.


 Дело не только и не столько в сплоченности, а в материальной заинтересованности. Наличие заборов снижает ценность и конкурентоспособность сдаваемого курортникам жилья.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Дело не только и не столько в сплоченности, а в материальной заинтересованности. Наличие заборов снижает ценность и конкурентоспособность сдаваемого курортникам жилья.


 А у нас в городе курортников нет, и жилье им не сдают??? Или у нас приезжие другие им заборы не преграда?
В Крыму есть и большая сплочённость и, по правде, там земельку ещё не подеребанили между собой вот народ и "натравливают" , так же как и у нас с Лузановкой, когда там стадион хотели, а те забегаловки сравнять... там же больше половины даже не знали где стадион хотят построить...

----------


## Mr Lightman

> А это имеет какое-то отношение к стройке в парке?, или это перевод стрелок от больного места? При чем тут бескультурье "некоторых" отдыхающих к тому,  что на пляжах высотки строятся?
> Да пускай хоть рота дворников песок убирает каждый день, мы за это налоги платим, но  целенаправленное уничтожение  прибрежного парка "аппартаментами" и  высотными "берегоукреплениями"  ну никак не направлено на привлечение туристов.


 а причем тут стройка в парке? по моему обсуждалось именно чистота парка и вообще культура всех, кто ходит на пляж.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> а причем тут стройка в парке? по моему обсуждалось именно чистота парка и вообще культура всех, кто ходит на пляж.


 .... ну вроде вся тема про это и называется так *Застройка склонов парка "Юбилейный": новости, факты, события, комментарии*
а если Вы про культуру, так она из воздуха не получается. Она воспитывается и тут влияет и отношение власти к этому.
Вот к примеру:
вы кинули бутылку, к вам подходит сотрудник милиции, и штраф за это, ну так гривен 500 и убрать за собой...
Второй раз бросите? И знакомым скажете не бросать...
*Вот вам и отношение власти к чистоте*  :smileflag: 
Ведь наши налоги идут не только на дворников и уборщиков.

----------


## Jorjic

> А у нас в городе курортников нет, и жилье им не сдают??? Или у нас приезжие другие им заборы не преграда?..


 У нас масштабы другие. От сдаваемого жилья до этого самого забора далеко. А в Крыму, зачастую, сдаваемое жилье практически на берегу моря, и такое ценится очень высоко.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> У нас масштабы другие. От сдаваемого жилья до этого самого забора далеко. А в Крыму, зачастую, сдаваемое жилье практически на берегу моря, и такое ценится очень высоко.


 Специфика конечно есть, не спорю.
Но по поводу сплочённости - это факт.
У нас тоже такое было, но очень давно. Они это стараются беречь, а мы почти утратили... Те же одесские дворики где они сейчас?

----------


## Jorjic

> Специфика конечно есть, не спорю.
> Но по поводу сплочённости - это факт.
> У нас тоже такое было, но очень давно. Они это стараются беречь, а мы почти утратили... Те же одесские дворики где они сейчас?


 Сплоченность связана с образом и условиями жизни. Урбанизация в значительной мере способствует ее исчезновению. И никакими стараниями противостоять этому не удастся. Как когда-то сказал М.М.Жванецкий - "большая беда нужна", вот тогда все и проявится.

----------


## Пушкин

> Сплоченность связана с образом и условиями жизни. Урбанизация в значительной мере способствует ее исчезновению. И никакими стараниями противостоять этому не удастся. Как когда-то сказал М.М.Жванецкий - "большая беда нужна", вот тогда все и проявится.


 По моему городские чиновники и есть та Большая беда.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> да, только там народ более сплочённый, а у нас в основном каждый сам по себе. Хотя и там, самых ярых находят и "воспитывают" , а у нас в городе уже не заборы, а здания надо сносить которые *почти* на пляжах строят.


 Это отчего же почти? "Рондинская", "Круковская" стройки стоят совсем на пляже. На 9-й Фонтана тоже прямо у уреза воды построили 10-ти этажные дома, Замок Гарри Поттера строится где? 
Где построена гостинница про Дельфинарии?
 Где расположились домики яхтсменов на 9-й ст? 
А домики около Мыса под Монастырем не на пляже стоят?
Моргнуть не успеем, как останутся от пляжей рожки да ножки.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> По моему городские чиновники и есть та Большая беда.


 Увы, именно так!
Чиновники и поддерживающие их предприниматели это просто стая жадных акул, которые видят город только и исключительно как собственную вотчину, данную им в кормление.
Нас рассматривают, судя поо всему, в качестве холопов.

----------


## Jorjic

Новые фортификационные сооружения в районе Дельфина. Под шумок оттяпали еще примерно метр от пляжа и приличный кусочек скалы. Мелочь, а приятно.

----------


## seredag

> Новые фортификационные сооружения в районе Дельфина. Под шумок оттяпали еще примерно метр от пляжа и приличный кусочек скалы. Мелочь, а приятно.


 Это просто ужас!!! Одно из самых известнейших и красивейших мест одесского побережья!!!  
А что значит под шумок? Это строительство какого объекта там идет?  Давайте составим коллективный запрос в УИЗТ Соколову и в горсовет с требованием восстановить нормальный вид этого живописного места.

----------


## seredag

В свою очередь могу составить обращения в горсовет в комиссии по экологии и чрезвычайным проишествиям и комиссию по туризму и рекреационным зонам. Возможно, если кто-нибудь с форума поддержит организуем совместный выезд этих комиссий на место!!!

----------


## Pinky

Там собственно, стена всегда была, только ракушняковая, это сейчас тот пляж (закрытый) реконструируется, сначала на скалку стекла битого в цемент насыпали, а теперь, вот, стеночку обновили основательно!

----------


## Jorjic

> Там собственно, стена всегда была, только ракушняковая, это сейчас тот пляж (закрытый) реконструируется, сначала на скалку стекла битого в цемент насыпали, а теперь, вот, стеночку обновили основательно!


 Стена была, но в смутное время ее сломали, и пару лет пляж был открытым, пока хозяева жизни не оклемались от нокдауна.
Теперь стену восстановили в улучшенном варианте, чуток передвинули и продлили на скалу, чтобы смерды не заглядывали на элитный пляж.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Стена была, но в смутное время ее сломали, и пару лет пляж был открытым, пока хозяева жизни не оклемались от нокдауна.
> Теперь стену восстановили в улучшенном варианте, чуток передвинули и продлили на скалу, чтобы смерды не заглядывали на элитный пляж.


  - Даа, "голыми руками", как в Алупке, с ней не справиться..

----------


## Jaak Logus

По этому склону мы спускались с морю с тех пор как я себя помню, уже около 30 лет. Было очень неприятно увидеть, как его изуродовали, чтобы обеспечить удобный съезд для жителей будущей застройки. Какие же вы сволочи, все те, кто приложил руку к развалу этой местности!

----------


## Буджак

Да, под шумок Одесса умирает...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да, под шумок Одесса умирает...


 В смысле, Одессу раздирают на части, нисколько не заботясь при этом ни о самом городе ни о его жителях.
"Городу полезно то, что выгодно его элите"!
А кто у нас "элита"?...

----------


## Буджак

Это немного не так. Одесса именно умирает, и никто даже не думает о ней (и одесситах) заботиться. Это как наемный убийца, какое ему дело до жертвы? Выстрелил в голову, проверил банковский счет - и на самолет! И не интересно ему, кто будет оплакивать убитого, кто его похоронит... Ничего личного, просто бизнес. Так и наша власть, убил, счет пополнился, в перспективе самолет! И тоже ничего личного, для них смерть Одессы - просто бизнес!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Да, под шумок Одесса умирает..


 . 
 - А в теме о Генплане некотор. граждане пишут, что в Приморск. р-не не было презентации "подправленого плана" из-за того, что "..в Приморском районе частной застройки практически нет.." , - ИМХО, исключительно " по просьбе трудящихся" ВСЕ и происходит.

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята подскажите ссылку на решение сессии гор. совета, о выделении Климову шести гектар парка Шевченко. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ребята подскажите ссылку на решение сессии гор. совета, о выделении Климову шести гектар парка Шевченко. Заранее спасибо.


 А шо, выделили? Это под гостинничный комплекс?

----------


## casel

Кстати Евро не будет в Одессе, следовательно гостиница тоже не нужна?

----------


## Буджак

Гостиница всегда нужна тем, кто хочет набить карман, уничтожая город. Евро тут ни при чем!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Особенно если вспомнить дату НАЧАЛА дерибана парковых зон на Склонах, - тогда об Евро никто НЕ мог даже предполагать!.. - сейчас опять что-нить придумают для электората, ИМХО, скоро выборы - расстараются, иначе - "кто не успел, тот опоздал"..

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> . 
>  - А в теме о Генплане некотор. граждане пишут, что в Приморск. р-не не было презентации "подправленого плана" из-за того, что "..в Приморском районе частной застройки практически нет.." , - ИМХО, исключительно " по просьбе трудящихся" ВСЕ и происходит.


 Опа! Здравствуйте!))) Это про меня что ли? Да, пишут. А что, в Приморском районе есть обширный частный сектор? Я что-то не так сказал?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да, под шумок Одесса умирает...


 Ну почему же умирает? Живет себе, помалеху.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Опа! Здравствуйте!))) Это про меня что ли? Да, пишут. А что, в Приморском районе есть обширный частный сектор? Я что-то не так сказал?


  - Вы именно "то" и сказали, пыталась объяснить, что отсутствие "обширн. частн. сектора" НЕ является поводом для НЕпроведения процедуры ознакомления с уточнен. генпланом жителей Приморского р-на, кстати, а новострои на территории ПАРКА Юбилейный на Склонах принадлежат одесск. громаде и по просьбе оной же и возводятся?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> - Вы именно "то" и сказали, пыталась объяснить, что отсутствие "обширн. частн. сектора" НЕ является поводом для НЕпроведения процедуры ознакомления с уточнен. генпланом жителей Приморского р-на, кстати, а новострои на территории ПАРКА Юбилейный на Склонах принадлежат одесск. громаде и по просьбе оной же и возводятся?


 Ну сказал, и что? Высказал свое ЛИЧНОЕ мнение. Поделился своими догадками. Или в наше смутное время нельзя иметь ЛИЧНОЕ мнение?

Вы же прекрасно понимаете что под термином "частный сектор" я имел ввиду одноэтажную застройку домами сельского типа.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну сказал, и что? Высказал свое ЛИЧНОЕ мнение. Поделился своими догадками. Или в наше смутное время нельзя иметь ЛИЧНОЕ мнение?
> 
> Вы же прекрасно понимаете что под термином "частный сектор" я имел ввиду одноэтажную застройку домами сельского типа.


 А Аркадия, Французский бульвар? Там тоже нет частных домов? Или это не Приморский район?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Ну сказал, и что? Высказал свое ЛИЧНОЕ мнение. Поделился своими догадками. Или в наше смутное время нельзя иметь ЛИЧНОЕ мнение?..


  - наверно для того и высказываются на forУМе, чтоб донести СВОИ мысли чувства другим людям, - ктож возражает, на Здоровье :smileflag: 



> ..Вы же прекрасно понимаете что под термином "частный сектор" я имел ввиду одноэтажную застройку домами сельского типа.


  - конечно понимаю, но от вопроса Вы ушли..

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А Аркадия, Французский бульвар? Там тоже нет частных домов? Или это не Приморский район?


 А, да точно!!! В районе Аркадии есть частный сектор, забыл))) Просто перед глазами старая схема города, где граница районов еще проходит по Черняховского)))

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> - наверно для того и высказываются на forУМе, чтоб донести СВОИ мысли чувства другим людям, - ктож возражает, на Здоровье
>  - конечно понимаю, но от вопроса Вы ушли..


 Так, от какого вопроса я ушел и куда я ушел?

Вот.. вы тоже отдельные слова большими буквами выделяете, знакомый почерк. Уж не секта ли тут любителей выделять отдельные слова БОЛЬШИМИ буквами?

----------


## casel

> Так, от какого вопроса я ушел и куда я ушел?


 Я так понимаю что  от этого вопроса 




> ...кстати, а новострои на территории ПАРКА Юбилейный на Склонах принадлежат одесск. громаде и по просьбе оной же и возводятся?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я так понимаю что  от этого вопроса


 А-а, ну на этот вопрос я могу ответить - Нет.
Просто я посчитал это риторическим вопросом)))

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Так, от какого вопроса я ушел и куда я ушел?


  - Вам ответили выше, спасибо человеку и Вам спасибо за ответ..



> Вот.. вы тоже отдельные слова большими буквами выделяете, знакомый почерк. Уж не секта ли тут любителей выделять отдельные слова БОЛЬШИМИ буквами?


  - Вы заподозрили во мне троллинг? - Ваше право, алаверды - Вы тоже мне кое-кого напоминаете..

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> - Вам ответили выше, спасибо человеку и Вам спасибо за ответ..


 Ну вот и хорошо, надеюсь я удовлетворил ваше любопытство!))



> - Вы заподозрили во мне троллинг? - Ваше право, алаверды - Вы тоже мне кое-кого напоминаете..


 Отнюдь нет. Этот почерк очень похож на другого участника форума, с которым мы вели долгие "дебаты".

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- за которыми с интересом наблюдаю, ИМХО, на то и тема создана,чтоб высказывать свою и знакомиться с др. точкой зрения на сабж; а то, что что-то похоже.., возможно от того, что мне во многом импонирует его взгляд, хотя мы оч. разные - пол, возраст, образование..Спасибо за внимание и прошу прощения у форумчан за отклонение от темы))) Итак, Вы согласны, что застройка парка Юбилейный на Склонах происходит абсолютно в нарушение законов и ВОПРЕКИ желанию горожан?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> - за которыми с интересом наблюдаю, ИМХО, на то и тема создана,чтоб высказывать свою и знакомиться с др. точкой зрения на сабж; а то, что что-то похоже.., возможно от того, что мне во многом импонирует его взгляд, хотя мы оч. разные - пол, возраст, образование..Спасибо за внимание и прошу прощения у форумчан за отклонение от темы))) Итак, Вы согласны, что застройка парка Юбилейный на Склонах происходит абсолютно в нарушение законов и ВОПРЕКИ желанию горожан?


 Ну смотря каких горожан, по крайней мере горожане, которые строят я думаю обеими руками за. НЕ ПОНИМАЮ формулировки вопроса. Если они нарушают какие то законы строительства, то да это незаконно, а если просто не нравится что застраивают пустырь на котором в детстве кто-то играл в лапту, то это не повод называть строительство незаконным.

----------


## Пушкин

> Итак, Вы согласны, что застройка парка Юбилейный на Склонах происходит абсолютно в нарушение законов и ВОПРЕКИ желанию горожан?


 Так более 88% - с этим согласны. И нам ещё кто то что то хочет доказать???? :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Так более 88% - с этим согласны. И нам ещё кто то что то хочет доказать????


 88% - из числа проголосовавших а не из общего числа горожан. Тут за Гурвица тоже большинство проголосавало, так что - это чтото значит?)))

И вы будете удивлены, я вам ничего не собираюсь доказывать))) Мне задают КОНКРЕТНЫЕ вопросы, а я на них не менее КОНКРЕТНО отвечаю)))) Не более того.

----------


## Anton

> А, да точно!!! В районе Аркадии есть частный сектор, забыл))) Просто перед глазами старая схема города, где граница районов еще проходит по Черняховского)))


 А, так вы разговариваете здесь, глядя на схему города? А сами может даже и не в Одессе... Когде же вы были последний раз у нас в городе, если не знаете, что между Французским бульваром и парком Юбилейный полно частных домов?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> .. НЕ ПОНИМАЮ формулировки вопроса. Если они нарушают какие то законы строительства..


  - Каким боком сие к РЕКРЕАЦИИ (парк "Юбилейный"\пляжи\ОБЩЕгородская зона отдыха) относится? 



> ..если просто не нравится что застраивают пустырь на котором в детстве кто-то играл в лапту..


  - посмотрите, плиз :https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2602987&postcount=2067 - ЭТО похоже на "пустырь"?! 



> то это не повод называть строительство незаконным.


  -  



> Стаття 88. Прибережні захисні смуги
> З метою охорони поверхневих водних об’єктів від забруднення і засмічення та збереження їх водності вздовж річок, морів і навколо озер, водосховищ та інших водойм в межах водоохоронних зон виділяються земельні ділянки під прибережні захисні смуги...Уздовж морів та навколо морських заток і лиманів виділяється прибережна захисна смуга шириною не менше двох кілометрів від урізу води. 
> Стаття 89. Обмеження господарської діяльності в прибережних захисних смугах уздовж річок, навколо водойм та на островах
> Прибережні захисні смуги є природоохоронною територією з режимом обмеженої господарської діяльності.
> У прибережних захисних смугах уздовж річок, навколо водойм та на островах забороняється:
> ... 
> 4) будівництво будь-яких споруд (крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних), у тому числі баз відпочинку, дач, гаражів та стоянок автомобілів;
> 5) миття і обслуговування транспортних засобів і техніки;
> ...
> Об’єкти, що знаходяться у прибережній захисній смузі, можуть експлуатуватись, якщо при цьому не порушується її режим. Не придатні для експлуатації споруди, а також ті, що не відповідають встановленим режимам господарювання, підлягають винесенню з прибережних захисних смуг.


  - и ЭТО "не повод называть строительство НЕЗАКОННЫМ"?

----------


## Anton

> 88% - из числа проголосовавших а не из общего числа горожан.


 88% - из числа проголосовавших на этом форуме, да?
Так и генплан городские власти показали только тем, у кого интернет есть. Остальным-то обсудить и высказать свою точку зрения негде.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А, так вы разговариваете здесь, глядя на схему города? А сами может даже и не в Одессе... Когде же вы были последний раз у нас в городе, если не знаете, что между Французским бульваром и парком Юбилейный полно частных домов?


 Я уже не могу взглянуть на схему города?)))) Я в тех районах не гуляю просто, это преступление? Ну есть там немного частных домов в районе Шампанского переулка, есть, и что дальше?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> - Каким боком сие к РЕКРЕАЦИИ (парк "Юбилейный"\пляжи\ОБЩЕгородская зона отдыха) относится?


 А что в зоне РЕКРЕАЦИИ вообще ничего строить нельзя? Даже туалет?




> - посмотрите, плиз :https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2602987&postcount=2067 - ЭТО похоже на "пустырь"?!


 Это похоже на панорамный снимок береговой части города Одессы.





> - и ЭТО "не повод называть строительство НЕЗАКОННЫМ"?


 То есть в пределах двух километров от берега моря нельзя ничего строить? У нас такой закон да? Ну.. тогда да согласен если есть такой закон и он нарушается, то значит строительство незаконное. Так получается и мой дом незаконно построен, да? Он всего в полутора километрах от моря.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> 88% - из числа проголосовавших на этом форуме, да?
> Так и генплан городские власти показали только тем, у кого интернет есть. Остальным-то обсудить и высказать свою точку зрения негде.


 да да да, Власти!! Власти, власти, власти)))
Их тоже будем выбирать по интернету?)))
А генплан еще раз говорю, висел для всеобщего обозрения на Троицкой, где то там, не помню, и любой желающий мог придти и посмотреть на него.

----------


## Anton

> Я уже не могу взглянуть на схему города?)))) Я в тех районах не гуляю просто, это преступление? Ну есть там немного частных домов в районе Шампанского переулка, есть, и что дальше?


 Вы про парк Юбилейный собираетесь разговаривать, хотя "в том районе не гуляли"? Глядя на схему, видимо?

Точно так же, как про генплан рассказываете что-то, а потом оказывается, что это только "ваше мнение", с реальностью не имеющее ничего общего.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> А что в зоне РЕКРЕАЦИИ вообще ничего строить нельзя? Даже туалет?..


  - ГДЕ говорилось о строит. туалетов? 



> Это похоже на панорамный снимок береговой части города Одессы.


  - повторю вопрос ГДЕ на "снимке береговой части" можно лицезреть "пустырь", о котор. Вы писали ?



> Ну.. тогда да согласен если есть такой закон и он нарушается, то значит строительство незаконное..


 . 



> ..Так получается и мой дом незаконно построен, да? Он всего в полутора километрах от моря.


  - мы, вроде о Склонах говорим.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вы про парк Юбилейный собираетесь разговаривать, хотя "в том районе не гуляли"? Глядя на схему, видимо?
> 
> Точно так же, как про генплан рассказываете что-то, а потом оказывается, что это только "ваше мнение", с реальностью не имеющее ничего общего.


 Я не имею права смотреть на схему, теперь я не имею права разговаривать про парк Юбилейный? В каких правах еще вы меня собираетесь ограничить на этом форуме?
Да и про генплан я высказываю личное мнение, так же как и вы его высказываете. Или я опять не имею на это права, а вы имеете? Почему? Откуда такая несправедливость?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> - повторю вопрос ГДЕ на "снимке береговой части" можно лицезреть "пустырь", о котор. Вы писали ?


 Лампу, лампу настольную в лицо забыли)))) Я писал образно о пустыре условном, это было вставлено для красного словца. Вы что теперь к каждому слову моему цепляться будете? Теперь мне надо будет на спектре указать какое именно словцо красное в RGB?

. 



> - мы, вроде о Склонах говорим.


 Да но там написано, если я правильно перевел с украинского что в зоне 2 КИЛОМЕТРОВ от моря запрещено любое строительство, да, это так??? Включая даже санатории.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Полистайте тему сначала, ссылок найдете и т.д., если не оч. сложно, - многие вопросы отпадут, ИМХО, даже реакция на "красное словцо" станет понятна..

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> - Полистайте тему сначала, ссылок найдете и т.д., если не оч. сложно, - многие вопросы отпадут, ИМХО, даже реакция на "красное словцо" станет понятна..


 Вы знаете, нет ни времени ни желания перечитывать более 200 страниц. Я вам уже ответил на кучу вопросов, а вам жалко ответить на один единственный. 
Ну значит я верю предоставленному вами документу - там сказано, что в 2-х километровой зоне от моря ничего строить нельзя, это незаконно. Все о чем тогда тут идет спор?

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы знаете, нет ни времени ни желания перечитывать более 200 страниц. Я вам уже ответил на кучу вопросов, а вам жалко ответить на один единственный. 
> Ну значит я верю предоставленному вами документу - там сказано, что в 2-х километровой зоне от моря ничего строить нельзя, это незаконно. Все о чем тогда тут идет спор?


 А тут ни кто не спорит, кроме вас, тут констатируют, что в парке "Юбилейный" строить нельзя. ИМХО. Так о чём вы спорите? Вы согласны что строить нельзя нельзя или нет? А забалакиваем тему - пустым бла-бла-бла.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А тут ни кто не спорит, кроме вас, тут констатируют, что в парке "Юбилейный" строить нельзя. ИМХО. Так о чём вы спорите? Вы согласны что строить нельзя нельзя или нет? А забалакиваем тему - пустым бла-бла-бла.


 На 250 страниц констатируют?))) Я просто хотел донести мысль, о том смотря что строить на склонах, туалет там или какое то полезное строение для всех отдыхающих. Или склоны это такая святыня, которую вообще трогать нельзя? А за слово "пустырь" меня тут вообще чуть настольной лампой не огрели. Или вы против развития там инфраструктуры, удобных спусков к морю и т.д.?

----------


## Cetus

К чему эта демагогия?  Спасать надо склоны. Не надо придираться - речь идет о застройке парка Юбилейный так называемыми развлекательно-гостиничными комплексами. При этом горсовет нарушает все мыслимые и немыслимые законы,  в первую очередь, закон "об особо ценных землях", где прописано, что строительство может быть санкционировано при разрешениях о строительстве от кабмина и ВР.
А у нас - все нахалстрой.  Все  стройки начинаются без документов, а потом их пытаются узаконить. У нас в горсовете даже существует такая процедура- отклонение протеста прокуратуры: т.е., если напрямую идет нарушение законов, и если, о чудо,  удается добиться реакции прокуратуры, в горсовете протест прокуратуры   ставится курвицем на голосование. И благополучно преодолевается большинством голосов народных избранников или единогласно. Это ли не торжество демократии?

----------


## Пушкин

> На 250 страниц констатируют?))) Я просто хотел донести мысль, о том смотря что строить на склонах, туалет там или какое то полезное строение для всех отдыхающих. Или склоны это такая святыня, которую вообще трогать нельзя? А за слово "пустырь" меня тут вообще чуть настольной лампой не огрели. Или вы против развития там инфраструктуры, удобных спусков к морю и т.д.?


 Ну вот допустим построили "какое то полезное строение", потом начинают расширение, выкуп земли, далее строительство "более полезного", потом оно перестраивается в оздоровительный комплекс. Ведь "здоровье наших граждан превыше всего" и далее это всё плавно перетекает в апартаментно -гостиничный комплекс.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Если это будет действительно оздоровительный комплекс, полезный для всех жителей города, то я только обеими руками за, а если под видом детской площадки строят себе сауны, это уже совсем другое дело!

----------


## Cetus

Не смешите, все  многочисленные санатории продаются, на их территориях идут стройки, оставшиеся благополучно банкротятся по абсолютно примитивным схемам. Взять хотя бы детский санаторий Чувырина для детей с больными легкими:  был начат дорогостоящий ремонт по руководством частной фирмы, за который расплатиться  было, естественно, нечем. И, как итог,  санаторий в частных руках, и меняется  целевое назначение. Санаторий Россия, санаторий Горького... Даже СБУ  благополучно проунитазила часть своей территории (сан. Одесса) под застройку.  Сейчас момент истины для замечательного санатория Куяльник.
Таких примеров до фига и больше. Схемы  - элементарные.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Не смешите, все  многочисленные санатории продаются, на их территориях идут стройки, оставшиеся благополучно банкротятся по абсолютно примитивным схемам. Взять хотя бы детский санаторий Чувырина для детей с больными легкими:  был начат дорогостоящий ремонт по руководством частной фирмы, за который расплатиться  было, естественно, нечем. И, как итог,  санаторий в частных руках, и меняется  целевое назначение. Санаторий Россия, санаторий Горького... Даже СБУ  благополучно проунитазила часть своей территории (сан. Одесса) под застройку.  Сейчас момент истины для замечательного санатория Куяльник.
> Таких примеров до фига и больше. Схемы  - элементарные.


 Правильно, но тут уже вопрос не в самой застройке склонов, а в том, кто их собирается застраивать и для чего!!

----------


## Cetus

Епрст!!! Вам же написали - нумера, бордели, апартаменты.  А что для городских властей не интересно мнение жителей? Жители ясно высказали свое мнение в обращениях и своими подписями не только в этой теме, но и реальными подписными листами.
Из форпоста что-ли, аль из свободной одессы?

----------


## Pinky

> Если это будет действительно оздоровительный комплекс, полезный для всех жителей города, то я только обеими руками за, а если под видом детской площадки строят себе сауны, это уже совсем другое дело!


 Да-да, уже один оздоровительный полезный комплекс построили, Мористелла клаб называется. Много жителей города туда могут попасть оздоровиться?

----------


## Jorjic

> На 250 страниц констатируют?))) Я просто хотел донести мысль, о том смотря что строить на склонах, туалет там или какое то полезное строение для всех отдыхающих. Или склоны это такая святыня, которую вообще трогать нельзя? А за слово "пустырь" меня тут вообще чуть настольной лампой не огрели. Или вы против развития там *инфраструктуры*, удобных спусков к морю и т.д.?


 Мне трудно поверить, что Вы настолько наивны, что не понимаете, что именно *инфраструктура* склоны и убьет. Ведь чудесным образом стал же так называемый дом приемов горисполкома рекреационным объектом. А посмотрите на спасательный комплекс на 10-й станции. Там, кажется, этажей 10.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Епрст!!! Вам же написали - нумера, бордели, апартаменты.  А что для городских властей не интересно мнение жителей? Жители ясно высказали свое мнение в обращениях и своими подписями не только в этой теме, но и реальными подписными листами.


 Правильно!!!! Вот я и хочу разъяснить, что - нумера, бордели, апартаменты - ЭТО ПЛОХО!
А детские площадки, оздоровительные центры и всякие планетарии - ЭТО ХОРОШО! или это тоже плохо?



> Из форпоста что-ли, аль из свободной одессы?


 Ах вы тут все политически заангажированные да? В каждом видите политического оппонента, а мнения простых жителей уже вас не интересуют?)))

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Ах вы тут все политически заангажированные да? В каждом видите политического оппонента, а мнения *простых жителей* уже вас не интересуют?)))


 А директор коммунального предприятия горисполкома это тоже "простой житель"?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Мне трудно поверить, что Вы настолько наивны, что не понимаете, что именно *инфраструктура* склоны и убьет. Ведь чудесным образом стал же так называемый дом приемов горисполкома рекреационным объектом. А посмотрите на спасательный комплекс на 10-й станции. Там, кажется, этажей 10.


 То есть вы отрицаете и разумное строительство инфраструктуры на склонах да? Ну наши - понятно, но греки не такие же идиоты, значит у них были какие-то мысли как вогнать свои небоскребы на склонах, какие то берегоукрепительные работы собирались наверное проводить ИМХО.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А директор коммунального предприятия горисполкома это тоже "простой житель"?


 Ну нет, это уже более сложный житель. А, простите, директор коммунального предприятия горисполкома, это вы?

----------


## casel

> То есть вы отрицаете и разумное строительство инфраструктуры на склонах да? Ну наши - понятно, но греки не такие же идиоты, значит у них были какие-то мысли как вогнать свои небоскребы на склонах, какие то берегоукрепительные работы собирались наверное проводить ИМХО.


 А что есть *разумное* строительство там?От детской площадки подвижки грунта не случится, да и места она много не занимает, но и денег не приносит :smileflag:  Оздоровительные сооружения на склонах? Это простите зачем??? Санатории закрываются там зачем? Да и чем могут быть лучше оздоровительные соружения чем просто прогулка по склонам или банально полежать на травке?Оздоровительные сооружения спокойно себе за городом можно строить, а вот площдаки для детей/скамейки/турники таки да не помешали бы.

----------


## Cetus

> Правильно!!!! Вот я и хочу разъяснить, что - нумера, бордели, апартаменты - ЭТО ПЛОХО!
> А детские площадки, оздоровительные центры и всякие планетарии - ЭТО ХОРОШО! или это тоже плохо?
> 
> Ах вы тут все политически заангажированные да? В каждом видите политического оппонента, а мнения простых жителей уже вас не интересуют?)))


 При чем здесь политика? То что делается властями - уголовщина.
Мнение жителей города четко высказано в многочисленных подписных листах. 
Не флудите.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Правильно, тут обсуждают незаконное строительство на склонах, а меня же интересует с юридической точки зрения, возможно ли вообще существование ЗАКОННОГО строительства на склонах? Предоставили какой-то документ, от которого я до сих пор в шоке - что запрещено строительство всего чего угодно в 2х километровой зоне от берега моря. То есть мой дом, находящийся в полутора километрах от берега моря тоже построен незаконно? Объясните мне, пожалуйста.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> При чем здесь политика? То что делается властями - уголовщина.
> Мнение жителей города четко высказано в многочисленных подписных листах. 
> Не флудите.


 При том, что высказав мнение отличное от вашего, я тут же вами приписан к какой-то политической организации, очевидно состоящей в оппозиции с вами. И кто из нас в результате флудит?

Мнение ВСЕХ жителей города?

----------


## Cetus

Да! строить можно, но по закону, не в парках, не в водоохранной зоне. Все прописано в законах.  И заметьте, сейчас не говорится об экологии.  А наш город, несмотря на  то, что  под Киевом пыхтит саркофаг, занимает I-е место по онкологическим заболеваниям, в том числе и среди детей. Город должен беречь свои зеленые зоны. 
Речь идет об уголовщине, происходящей у нас в городе, у нас с вами на глазах. 
За уголовщину что ли?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да? строить можно, но по закону


 Спасибо! Вот именно это я и хотел уточнить!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> То есть вы отрицаете и разумное строительство инфраструктуры на склонах да?


 В наших условиях полного беззакония и коррупции "разумное" строительство может затеять только какой-то невероятный альтруист. Рассчитывать, что такой найдется - утопия.
А греки, конечно, умные. Им надо выкачивать максимум прибыли на чужих зхемлях и им глубоко по-барабану как это отразится на одесситах. 
Конечно есть наши сограждане, которым это по душе. Надеюсь, что пока еще их меньшинство. 
Еще несколько лет такой жизни и "европейцы" начнут преобладать и "разумная" инфраструктура появится.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..строить на склонах, туалет там или какое то полезное строение для всех отдыхающих.. кто их собирается застраивать и для чего!!


  -  
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=5058959&postcount=5025 + а здесь можно найти уточнения, ЧТО строить хотят со ссылкой, из "уст" михаников: 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=5164751&postcount=5068
http://www.hi-raise.com/ozdorovitelniy-odessa/ - тоже "для всех горожан", а о маристелле выше уже писали.

----------


## Пушкин

Сообщение от* Cetus** Да? строить можно, но по закону*

*Laszlo Chamberlain;*Спасибо! Вот именно это я и хотел уточнить!!!

Вот , начинаем фразы из контекста вырывать - знакомые приёмы - было , проходили.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Правильно, тут обсуждают незаконное строительство на склонах, а меня же интересует с юридической точки зрения, возможно ли вообще существование ЗАКОННОГО строительства на склонах? Предоставили какой-то документ, от которого я до сих пор в шоке - что запрещено строительство всего чего угодно в 2х километровой зоне от берега моря. То есть мой дом, находящийся в полутора километрах от берега моря тоже построен незаконно? Объясните мне, пожалуйста.


 Поясню в очередной раз  :smileflag: 
У нас в стране имеется множество законов, регулирующий данный вопрос. Есть, например, Водный кодекс, ст. 88 которого гласит: "_Уздовж морів та навколо морських заток і лиманів  виділяється прибережна захисна смуга шириною  не  менше  двох  кілометрів  від урізу води._". В єтой полосе существуют строгие ограничения, в частности, ст. 89 запрещает, среди прочего, "_будівництво  будь-яких  споруд   (крім    гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних), у тому  числі  баз  відпочинку,  дач, гаражів та стоянок автомобілів_". Однако существует оговорка: "_У межах існуючих населених пунктів прибережна  захисна  смуга встановлюється з урахуванням конкретних умов, що склалися_".

На практике это значит, что для каждого прибрежного населенного пункта должен быть разработан проект выделения прибрежной защитной полосы, который впоследствии должен быть вынесен в натуру, то есть забиты колышки с соответствующими табличками. Если бы это было сделано - согласитесь, дерибан побережья как минимум усложнился бы.

Постановление о проведении этих работ было подписано еще при Кучме, тогдашним премьером Януковичем, со сроком выполнения до конца 2004 года. Нетрудно догадаться, что на постановление был забит болт.
Попытка обжаловать в суде бездействие центральных органов власти, забивших этот самый болт, оказалась безуспешной. Мотивация суда проста и логична. Земли принадлежат территориальной громаде Одессы. Территориальная громада делегировала полномочия по управлению ими городскому совету. Поэтому никакие граждане, предприятия, организации, учреждения иск подать не могут: только горсовет является полномочным истцом во всех связанных с этим вопросом делах. 

По моей логике, при отсутствии проекта нужно исходить из того, что водоохранная зона составляет два километра. По логике горисполкома, при отсутствии проекта водоохранных зон вообще нет, и можно строить что угодно и где угодно.

Границы водоохранных зон и прибрежных защитных полос должны быть определены новым Генпланом. В этой связи я не удивляюсь тому, что эпопея с его утверждением длится уже три года - и будет длиться дальше, как минимум до конца каденции нынешнего созыва горсовета. Все это время прибрежные земли будут дерибаниться градобоснованиями, которые, напомню, в неизменном виде перекочуют в новый Генплан и узаконят дерибан на веки вечные. С утверждением ГП будут тянуть до последнего, например, до последнего заседания последней сессии нынешнего созыва. 

Что касается парка, есть еще несколько законов, которые делают его застройку невозможной. Естественно, болт народного дерибана забит на всех их без исключения.




> То есть вы отрицаете и разумное строительство инфраструктуры на склонах да? Ну наши - понятно, но греки не такие же идиоты, значит у них были какие-то мысли как вогнать свои небоскребы на склонах, какие то берегоукрепительные работы собирались наверное проводить ИМХО.


 Греки - не идиоты. У них план действий простой и состаит из трех пунктов: построить, продать, свалить. "Афина" - наглядный пример.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Спасибо, Сергей!
Ты единственный на этом форуме, который может все ясно разъяснить, без эмоций!))




> Греки - не идиоты. У них план действий простой и состаит из трех пунктов: построить, продать, свалить. "Афина" - наглядный пример.


 А разве они свалили оттуда? У них там штабквартира находится.

----------


## JN

> Спасибо, Сергей!
> Ты единственный на этом форуме, который может все ясно разъяснить, без эмоций!))


 Да, Сергей, из немногих, кто все еще способен держать себя в руках, видя то беззаконие, что происходит. Остальные просто устали.



> А разве они свалили оттуда? У них там штабквартира находится.


 Это временно, пока в стране власти нет, государственной настолько, чтоб беречь свои рекреационные ресурсы, а не помогать "за толику малую" их растыривать. А как только власть в стране появиться, так побегут. А если раньше склон поедет, так и быстрей.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Да, Сергей, из немногих, кто все еще способен держать себя в руках, видя то беззаконие, что происходит. Остальные просто устали.


  Устали держать себя в руках?



> Это временно, пока в стране власти нет, государственной настолько, чтоб беречь свои рекреационные ресурсы, а не помогать "за толику малую" их растыривать. А как только власть в стране появиться, так побегут. А если раньше склон поедет, так и быстрей.


 Да откуда эта власть появится? Из воздуха что ли соткана будет?

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Да откуда эта власть появится? Из воздуха что ли соткана будет?


 Вообще, как ни странно, в других городах Украины мэрия не ведёт себя *так*. В Виннице, в Сумах или, например, в Черкассах почему-то вполне приличные мэры к которым совсем другое отношение у горожан.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Спасибо, Сергей!
> Ты единственный на этом форуме, который может все ясно разъяснить, без эмоций!))


 Для тебя - что угодно  :smileflag: 



> А разве они свалили оттуда? У них там штабквартира находится


 У них в собственности осталось только это помещение. Остальное все давно распродано.

----------


## JN

> Устали держать себя в руках?


 Вот именно! Отсюда и эмоции. Сколько же можно ЛЕТ отвечать на одни и те же вопросы? 
Господа(с позволения сказать!), ежели ВАМ ничего не надо, и ВЫ не ЖЕЛАЕТЕ ничего понимать - бог с Вами, живите в своем собственном "соку".

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вообще, как ни странно, в других городах Украины мэрия не ведёт себя *так*. В Виннице, в Сумах или, например, в Черкассах почему-то вполне приличные мэры к которым совсем другое отношение у горожан.


 К сожалению не слышал абсолютно ничего о работе этих мэров. У нас вообще в стране каких мэров городов знают - мэра Киева - за его космические чудеса, мэра Харькова - Добкина, благодаря знаменитому видео-сюжету и тепреь Гурвица, за то что он "прославился" на весь мир своей перепиской с УЕФА. Остальные как-то сидят в тени и не очень то светятся. Опять же мое личное ИМХО, оглядываясь на общую политическую ситуацию в стране, мне сложно поверить, что среди этого бардака и коррупции, существуют некие белые невинные политики и руководители городов с крылышками. Просто масштабы городов поменьше, и мэр Сум не снимает у себя в городе трамвай лишь только потому что в Сумах отродясь не было трамвая, а мэр Черкасс не застраивает морские склоны, потому что в Черкассах нет моря.
А в Виннице вообще красота - там недавно приняли генплан, но почему то местный, хороший мэр не решился его показывать народу, генплан опубликовали только после его принятия.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вот именно! Отсюда и эмоции. Сколько же можно ЛЕТ отвечать на одни и те же вопросы? 
> Господа(с позволения сказать!), ежели ВАМ ничего не надо, и ВЫ не ЖЕЛАЕТЕ ничего понимать - бог с Вами, живите в своем собственном "соку".


 Знаете, я тоже раньше много переживал по каждому поводу, брал все близко к сердцу. У меня пропал аппетит и наступила бессонница. И тут я понял, что наш мир вообще изначально очень несправедлив, и поделать с этим абсолютно ничего нельзя. Это условия игры - сильный уничтожает слабого и выживает. Мы находимся на планете хищников. И как только я усвоил этот постулат, сразу стало как то легче дышать, веселей, появился аппетит и пропала бессонница.

Вот я тут постоянно слышу, дескать у власти стоят бандиты и тут же - дух Одессы умирает. А позвольте, что такое Дух Одессы? Тот же самый бандит - Беня Крик с Молдаванки, который грабил и убивал? Одесский блатняк - который крутят по радио шансон? Оц-тоц-перевертоц - бабушка здорова? Или блатной жаргон, ставший модным после сериала "Ликвидация", которые тут некоторые искусственно пытаются реанимировать, напоминая Клару Новикову?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Сообщение от* Cetus** Да? строить можно, но по закону*
> 
> *Laszlo Chamberlain;*Спасибо! Вот именно это я и хотел уточнить!!!
> 
> Вот , начинаем фразы из контекста вырывать - знакомые приёмы - было , проходили.


 Какие приемы? Я ни с кем тут не борюсь, просто мне это нужно было уточнить. Не надо "охотиться за ведьмами", особенно там где их нет.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> К сожалению не слышал абсолютно ничего о работе этих мэров. У нас вообще в стране каких мэров городов знают - мэра Киева - за его космические чудеса, мэра Харькова - Добкина, благодаря знаменитому видео-сюжету и тепреь Гурвица, за то что он "прославился" на весь мир своей перепиской с УЕФА. Остальные как-то сидят в тени и не очень то светятся. Опять же мое личное ИМХО, оглядываясь на общую политическую ситуацию в стране, мне сложно поверить, что среди этого бардака и коррупции, существуют некие белые невинные политики и руководители городов с крылышками. Просто масштабы городов поменьше, и мэр Сум не снимает у себя в городе трамвай лишь только потому что в Сумах отродясь не было трамвая, а мэр Черкасс не застраивает морские склоны, потому что в Черкассах нет моря.
> А в Виннице вообще красота - там недавно приняли генплан, но почему то местный, хороший мэр не решился его показывать народу, генплан опубликовали только после его принятия.


 А у Вас и вполне вменяемые сообщения хорошо получаются. :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Знаете, я тоже раньше много переживал по каждому поводу, брал все близко к сердцу... У меня пропал аппетит и наступила бессонница. И тут я понял, что наш мир вообще изначально очень несправедлив, и поделать с этим абсолютно ничего нельзя. Это условия игры - сильный уничтожает слабого и выживает. Мы находимся на планете хищников. И как только я усвоил этот постулат, сразу стало как то легче дышать, веселей, появился аппетит и пропала бессонница.


 Правильно. Очень ценный совет - расслабьтесь и получите удовольствие. Обычно после этого спится хорошо. Ну и, конечно, аппетит, чтобы были силы соответствовать в следующий раз.



> Вот я тут постоянно слышу, дескать у власти стоят бандиты и тут же - дух Одессы умирает. А позвольте, что такое Дух Одессы? Тот же самый бандит - Беня Крик с Молдаванки, который грабил и убивал? Одесский блатняк - который крутят по радио шансон? Оц-тоц-перевертоц - бабушка здорова? Или блатной жаргон, ставший модным после сериала "Ликвидация", которые тут некоторые искусственно пытаются реанимировать, напоминая Клару Новикову?


 Вы, конечно, чисто случайно забыли упомянуть целую вереницу славных имен. Хотя, возможно, в Вашем представлении дух Одессы именно таков.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вы, конечно, чисто случайно забыли упомянуть целую вереницу славных имен. Хотя, возможно, в Вашем представлении дух Одессы именно таков.


 Ну тогда перечислите Вы, благодаря чему и кому сейчас Одесса известна и знаменита среди среднестатистического жителя стран СНГ, если Вас не затруднит.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну тогда перечислите Вы, благодаря чему и кому сейчас Одесса известна и знаменита среди среднестатистического жителя стран СНГ, если Вас не затруднит.


 Очень затруднит. Слишком много имен. А если Вы не знаете, то это Ваши проблемы.
Одесса известна и знаменита во всем мире. А если столь любезные Вам среднестатистические жители малограмотны, что ж тут поделаешь. Учить и воспитывать надо, а не кормить фуфлом из ящика.

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Остальные как-то сидят в тени и не очень то светятся. Опять же мое личное ИМХО, оглядываясь на общую политическую ситуацию в стране, мне сложно поверить, что среди этого бардака и коррупции, существуют некие белые невинные политики и руководители городов с крылышками.


 Мда... "Не читал, но осуждаю".

А я вот читала, а с некоторыми из них даже общалась. Очень прикольные люди. Почитайте как-то на досуге жж мэра Черкасс. (Повторяю ещё раз: *жж мэра Черкасс*!). Я даже вообразить во сне не могу, что на такие же шаги пойдёт наш текущий мэр...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Мда... "Не читал, но осуждаю".
> 
> А я вот читала, а с некоторыми из них даже общалась. Очень прикольные люди. Почитайте как-то на досуге жж мэра Черкасс. (Повторяю ещё раз: *жж мэра Черкасс*!). Я даже вообразить во сне не могу, что на такие же шаги пойдёт наш текущий мэр...


 Вы знаете, говорят в реальной жизни Гурвиц тоже очень веселый и остроумный человек)))

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Очень затруднит. Слишком много имен. А если Вы не знаете, то это Ваши проблемы.
> Одесса известна и знаменита во всем мире. А если столь любезные Вам среднестатистические жители малограмотны, что ж тут поделаешь. Учить и воспитывать надо, а не кормить фуфлом из ящика.


 Мне не надо. Я их всех прекрасно знаю. И у меня проблем нет, это был ответ на ваше сообщение о полчищах известных одесситов. К сожалению дальше Одессы о них никто не слышал, или они так быстро покинули Одессу, что с этим городом их не ассоциируют.

Ну расскажите тогда чем же конкретно Одесса знаменита во всем мире? Если среднестатистический житель бывшего СССР мало знает, то что знают среднестатистические жители дальнего зарубежья? Ну если это не бывшие эмигранты из той же Одессы. 
По вашему кто-то, кроме киноведов и ярых любителей кинематографа смотрел "Броненосец Потемкин"? или благодаря 3-му Перевозчику Одесса стала так знаменита?
В том то и дело что процентов 70 всей шумихи вокруг Одессы раздуто самими одесситами...

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Вы знаете, говорят в реальной жизни Гурвиц тоже очень веселый и остроумный человек)))


 Вы намеренно искажаете мои слова. Я говорю не о характере, а об управленческих решениях, которые они принимают в своих городах. И _весёлому_ Гурвицу до них - как до Луны. Кстати, его остроумие про стометровку я оценила, ага.

----------


## JN

> Вы знаете, говорят в реальной жизни Гурвиц тоже очень веселый и остроумный человек)))


 Уже смешно!
А конкретней можно?

----------


## JN

> В том то и дело что процентов 70 всей шумихи вокруг Одессы раздуто самими одесситами...


  А главное, Вы кто? Это главное! Если это все вами раздуто, то и слава богу, а вот если Вы примазались, и еще смеете рассуждать что "раздуто" все не Вами, лично, а некоми одесситиами, непонятно где взявшимися, тогда, видимо, все!

----------


## Albes

*[MOD]Закончили флудить!*

----------


## seredag

http://*************/?p=18164   Вот пока мы тут спорим, а мер наш бедненький оказывается  не знает даже ни одной стройки на склонах, которую он бы санкционировал  :smileflag: . Просит нас показать ему....  Может покажем???   
цитирую "Одесский мэр просит показать ему стройки на склонах
Вторник, 7.07.2009 16:10:11 

*Мэр Одессы Эдуарды Гурвиц утверждает, что за время его работы как городского головы не было выдано ни одного разрешение на застройку склонов.*

Такое заявление он сделал в ходе брифинга 7 июля.

По совам мэра, с 2005 года разрешения на застройку одесских склонов не выдавались ни одного, и все претензии оппозиции необоснованны.

- Я прошу назвать, где эти стройки, - заявил он, добавив, что большая часть информации, распространяющаяся его оппонентами – клевета, которая не имеет под собой никаких оснований." 

Как вам?

----------


## aliaodessa

Интересно ...оппозиция назовет эти стройки - или опять промолчит? Ждем Балинова ...

----------


## Буджак

Чтобы увидеть эти преступные стройки, господину мэру достаточно оторвать свой зад от кресла и посмотреть на них. А можно, не отрывая зада, посмотреть фотки в этой теме... Воистину, цинизм и наглость нашего мэра не знает границ, если он допустил такое высказывание. Персонаж известного еврейского анекдота отдыхает...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> http://*************/?p=18164   Вот пока мы тут спорим, а мер наш бедненький оказывается  не знает даже ни одной стройки на склонах, которую он бы санкционировал . Просит нас показать ему....  Может покажем???   
> цитирую "Одесский мэр просит показать ему стройки на склонах
> Вторник, 7.07.2009 16:10:11 
> 
> *Мэр Одессы Эдуарды Гурвиц утверждает, что за время его работы как городского головы не было выдано ни одного разрешение на застройку склонов.*
> 
> Такое заявление он сделал в ходе брифинга 7 июля.
> 
> По совам мэра, с 2005 года разрешения на застройку одесских склонов не выдавались ни одного, и все претензии оппозиции необоснованны.
> ...


 Ващче!
слов нет...
оказывается на склонах никто ничего не строит.
А мы то, дураки - напридумывали себе бог знает что.
не надо бояться! пока эдичка у власти одесситам ничего не грозит!
слава мэру!

----------


## aliaodessa

с 2005 года разрешения на застройку одесских склонов не выдавались ни одного

А что,есть факты о разрешениях на застройку? Ну-ну...жду подтверждений ..А то одни эмоции..а по-существу вопроса? Есть хоть одно решение??

----------


## Jorjic

> А что,есть факты о разрешениях на застройку? Ну-ну...жду подтверждений ..А то одни эмоции..а по-существу вопроса? Есть хоть одно решение??


 Блокирование прокурорских протестов на застройку не считается?
А эмоций, действительно, много. Только если я их здесь выскажу в адекватных выражениях, меня забанят.

----------


## Пушкин

Это же игра слов - на склонах не давали, а в парке Юбилейный или в прибрежной зоне давали. Рондину - давали, На Ланжероне - давали, на 10й - давали, на 16й - давали.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Это же игра слов - на склонах не давали, а в парке Юбилейный или в прибрежной зоне давали. Рондину - давали, На Ланжероне - давали, на 10й - давали, на 16й - давали.


 Именно РАЗРЕШЕНИЕ на застройку? Не верю..А ссылочки на решения можно?

----------


## Скрытик

> Блокирование прокурорских протестов на застройку не считается?
> А эмоций, действительно, много. Только если я их здесь выскажу в адекватных выражениях, меня забанят.


 Я сегодня случайно посмотрел кусочек записи заседания горисполкома. Батяня имел в виду всех и вся - он просто стебется с прокуратуры - голосуют за какой-то мелкий вопрос. Эдик с улыбкой на лице (до ушей спрашивает - "надеюсь протестов прокуратуры не поступало?" Зал смеется. Через минуту показывают голосование. Какое-то мурло сначала нажимает кнопку на устройстве слева от себя (на пустующем месте), потом свою, потом справа от себя. Занавес... Результат 87 человек за, 8 не голосовало (рук не хватило), против никого. Визуально в зале человек 30 максимум. 
Занавес...
А еще тащусь с бородатого помощника - прокопенко. Вот где непотопляемое! При всех мэрах сидит справа - чисто серый кардинал. Не удивлюсь если это он заправляет музыкой...

----------


## aliaodessa

Не..Прокопенко - просто ставленник олигархических кланов -по-простому - смотрящий за бизнес интересами в Одессе..Таки "серый кардинал"..

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Не..Прокопенко - просто ставленник олигархических кланов -по-простому - смотрящий за бизнес интересами в Одессе..Таки "серый кардинал"..


 Это точно? А ссылочку на такую инфу можно?

----------


## aliaodessa

> Это точно? А ссылочку на такую инфу можно?


 Дык если б ссылочка была - как бы он был "серым" кардиналом?
Самый близкий - Филлипчук - председатель правления ОАО "Эксимнефтепродукт", Герой Украины, почетный гражданин Одессы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Именно РАЗРЕШЕНИЕ на застройку? Не верю..А ссылочки на решения можно?


 Станиславский тоже не верил иногда. Всегда ли он был прав?
Да белые и пушистые они, не напрягайтесь. Это мы просто злобствуем по привычке и по своей гнусности.

----------


## Jorjic

> Дык если б ссылочка была - как бы он был "серым" кардиналом?


 Дык Вам без ссылочки можно, а нам никоим образом?

----------


## Kozachello

> ...А еще тащусь с бородатого помощника - прокопенко. Вот где непотопляемое! *При всех мэрах сидит* справа - чисто серый кардинал....


 Это не кардинал - это Миледи Фунт!

----------


## Буджак

> Именно РАЗРЕШЕНИЕ на застройку? Не верю..А ссылочки на решения можно?


 Вам шашечки или ехать? Меня вполне бы устроило, если бы были разрешения на застройку всего побережья, но при этом ничего бы не строилось. И на кой нужен мэр, который не дает разрешений на застройку, но все застраивается? Омерзительней этого даже придумать ничего невозможно!

----------


## coder_ak

> Какое-то мурло сначала нажимает кнопку на устройстве слева от себя (на пустующем месте), потом свою, потом справа от себя. Занавес... Результат 87 человек за, 8 не голосовало (рук не хватило), против никого. Визуально в зале человек 30 максимум.


 


> Депутат, освоивший трюк с нажатием трёх кнопок, освоил новый фортель, теперь одновременно с этим он ещё и по телефону говорит. Впрочем, до этого он говорил с соседом сзади.


 http://revisor.od.ua/article/Onlajn_translyaciya_zasedaniya_HV_sessii_Odessko/
Хоть я и недолюбливаю этот ресурс, но ребята гонят на пятёрочку!

----------


## Скрытик

> http://revisor.od.ua/article/Onlajn_translyaciya_zasedaniya_HV_sessii_Odessko/
> Хоть я и недолюбливаю этот ресурс, но ребята гонят на пяторочку!


 Если бы не видел это своими глазами по телевизору, то наверное не поверил бы  :smileflag:

----------


## AndreyKOU

Это главный признак нашей власти - рулить и ни за что не отвечать и не нести ответственности. А если что не так - так это другие... ну например оппозиция, а мы - власть только и живём заботой о людях!

----------


## seredag

> Именно РАЗРЕШЕНИЕ на застройку? Не верю..А ссылочки на решения можно?


 http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/council/19096/  начнем хотя бы с того, что прокурор прямым текстом говорит, что нарушен закон - стройка ведется на склонах в прибрежной зоне  :  "Крім того, земельна ділянка, дозвіл на забудову якої надано рішенням Одеської міської ради та її виконавчого комітету, розташована на нижній терасі схилів в межах стометрової охоронної прибережної смуги Чорного моря з наближенням до урізу води на 20-40 метрів, що підтверджено проектом землеустрою та висновком Державної санітарно-епідеміологічної служби Міністерства охорони здоров'я України від 19.10.07 р. № 05.03.02-07. 
Згідно зі статтями 50, 51, 61, 62 Земельного кодексу України, статтями 85, 90 Водного кодексу України, на землях рекреаційного призначення, водного фонду, прибережно-захисних смугах моря, його зонах санітарної охорони, дозволяється будівництво та розміщення санаторіїв та лікувально-оздоровчих закладів. 
Відповідно до зазначених нормативних актів, п.п. 6.1, 6.11, 6.15 «Державних санітарних правил планування та забудову населених пунктів», п.п. 10.4, 10.17 ДБН 360-92 використання водоохоронної зони Чорного моря, прибережно-захисної смуги моря та її зони санітарної охорони може використовуватись для будівництва санаторіїв та інших лікувально-оздоровчих закладів не менше ніж 100 метрів від урізу води, а при наявності пляжу – від його суходільної межі." - это выдержка из протеста, который можно почитать по указанной мною выше ссылке.

http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/council/7390/ 

Только не надо говорить, что ведь это не жилое строительство, а оздоровительный центр!!! Аппартамены - это те же жилые квартиры, игра слов для общественности. Кроме того паркинг для санатория практически в пляжной зоне одесситов ??? Вот тебе и Трасса Здоровья....


Прдолжение следует.....

----------


## Pinky

> *Мэр Одессы Эдуард Гурвиц утверждает, что за время его работы как городского головы не было выдано ни одного разрешение на застройку склонов.*


 Конечно, Эдик не причем, это все Боделан! Это он все раздал!!!!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Интересно ...оппозиция назовет эти стройки - или опять промолчит? Ждем Балинова ...


  - 


> 10 депутатов «Блока Эдуарда Гурвица «Наша Одесса» сегодня в начале сессии горсовета были лишены депутатских полномочий. Это Д.Танцюра, Г. Чекита, А. Голубов, В.Компаниец, С.Мастюга, А.Балинов, В.Чумаченко, В.Маркова, М.Еремеенко, А.Казарновский. То есть те, кто находился в оппозиции к городскому голове..Анатолий Балинов, также лишенный сегодня полномочий, сказал: получается, что партия НУ согласна с уничтожением побережья, с застройкой парка Юбилейный на склонах..


  - из http://dumskaya.net/news/10_oppozicionnyh_deputatov_gorsoveta_zameneny_na-001983/ 



> Чистка рядов: мэр поменял бывших союзников на верных подчиненных


  - http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14063506.html 
 - А ГДЕ теперь в горсовете можно найти оппозицию?

----------


## Скрытик

Как где? А Селянин?  :smileflag:

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Как где? А Селянин?


 Есть ещё Гончаренко, Шмушкович, Фабрикант, Дубовенко, Матковский. И, напомню, за отставку Гурвица голосовал некто Сущенко. Тоже, выходит, оппозиция.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Есть ещё Гончаренко, Шмушкович, Фабрикант, Дубовенко, Матковский. И, напомню, за отставку Гурвица голосовал некто Сущенко. Тоже, выходит, оппозиция.


 Позвольте... Гончаренко - это супер оппозиция! Хотя волны создаёт - тут возражений нет.

----------


## Эрик

> Конечно, Эдик не причем, это все Боделан! Это он все раздал!!!!


 Прогуляйтесь вдоль склонов по трассе здоровья от сан.Россия до сан.Чкалова.Я прогулялся и нашел громадную стройку под сан.Россия на берегу моря и коттеджный городок из двухэтажных коттеджей(даже со стационарным газопроводом,идущим по склонам над трассой здоровья).
Пятиметровый забор,оградивший украденный у одесситов пляж Лагуна,рядом с Чкаловским пляжем,закрывающий хозяев жизни с их коттеджами от посторонних глаз, закончили возводить на днях.

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Я прогулялся и нашел громадную стройку под сан.Россия на берегу моря
> 
> Пятиметровый забор,оградивший украденный у одесситов пляж Лагуна,рядом с Чкаловским пляжем,закрывающий хозяев жизни с их коттеджами от посторонних глаз, закончили возводить на днях.


 Так то ж пляж, а не склоны .

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Прогуляйтесь вдоль склонов по трассе здоровья от сан.Россия до сан.Чкалова.Я прогулялся и нашел громадную стройку под сан.Россия на берегу моря и коттеджный городок из двухэтажных коттеджей(даже со стационарным газопроводом,идущим по склонам над трассой здоровья).
> Пятиметровый забор,оградивший украденный у одесситов пляж Лагуна,рядом с Чкаловским пляжем,закрывающий хозяев жизни с их коттеджами от посторонних глаз, закончили возводить на днях.


 Да, и Эдик ни сном ни духом, что там такое!

----------


## Эрик

> Так то ж пляж, а не склоны .


 Между плоскостью пляжной полосы побережья и верхним плато,на котором расположены санатории и другие объекты, как раз и находятся одесские склоны.Но,впрочем,суть разговора в том,что у городской громады маленькая кучка бесстыжих людей забирает море,склоны и прочее...

----------


## Cetus

Приобрела журнал DOMCOM июньский. Прочитала там, что  нельзя точечно застраивать склоны, речь должна идти о комплексной застройке всего парка Юбилейный.   У властей "планов громадье". Только ничего не говорится о том, что парк Юбилейный был создан руками одесситов.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Приобрела журнал DOMCOM июньский. Прочитала там, что  нельзя точечно застраивать склоны, речь должна идти о комплексной застройке всего парка Юбилейный.   У властей "планов громадье". Только ничего не говорится о том, что парк Юбилейный был создан руками одесситов.


 Думаю, да, надо застроить все склоны сразу, чтоб город не "уходил" в море отдельными домами, А СРАЗУ весь исторический центр в воду!!! И сколько сразу земли свободной! Сколько денег срубить можно!!! Ну и недовольных граждан, как и общего числа жителей сразу станет на много меньше!!
Так сказать одним махом два ВЕЛИКИХ дела - и денег срубят и от недовольных избавятся!!! А как город преобразится высотками-стекляшками! Всё как хотят власти и их замечательные архитекторы. Одессу из Турции можно будет увидеть. Вот то жизнь!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> Именно РАЗРЕШЕНИЕ на застройку? Не верю..А ссылочки на решения можно?


 То есть вы хотит сказать что все эти стройки без разрешения?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> То есть вы хотит сказать что все эти стройки без разрешения?


 Ну да, а зачем разрешение? Ведь Гурвиц и Ко там не гуляют, а значит не видят и не знают что там строится. Ну и для перестраховки - если нудные граждане начнут ныть и доставать сделают разрешение датированное временем Боделана...
И ни кто ни чё не выдаёт... только зарабатывают на хлебушек

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Приобрела журнал DOMCOM июньский. Прочитала там, что  нельзя точечно застраивать склоны, речь должна идти о комплексной застройке всего парка Юбилейный.   У властей "планов громадье". Только ничего не говорится о том, что парк Юбилейный был создан руками одесситов.


 А вы можете отсканировать эту заказуху и выложить тут? Пожалуйста.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> А вы можете отсканировать эту заказуху и выложить тут? Пожалуйста.


 Зачем сканировать? Во адресок столь весёлой статейки http://www.dom.com.ua/item/257/article.htm и там ещё много чего интересного

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Зачем сканировать? Во адресок столь весёлой статейки http://www.dom.com.ua/item/257/article.htm и там ещё много чего интересного


 Во тудет здорово, когда весь берег КОМПЛЕКСНО а не как попало точечно будет застроен красивыми железобетонными коробками. Сразу появится отсутствующая (?!) сегодня связь с моря с городом.

Пару вагонов динамита никто не продаст?
Очень надо.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Во тудет здорово, когда весь берег КОМПЛЕКСНО а не как попало точечно будет застроен красивыми железобетонными коробками. Сразу появится отсутствующая (?!) сегодня связь с моря с городом.
> 
> Пару вагонов динамита никто не продаст?
> Очень надо.


 Если был бы - по подарил безвозмездно!!!

У меня складывается впечатление, я повторюсь, что архитекторы наши оторваны от жизни и не знают что такое "склоны" и вероятней всего вообще ни чего не знают о грунте как о таковом. НУ и действительно, зачем заморачиваться на таком как грунт, а тем более на эстетике и облике города, когда покурят им в голову лезет только бетон и стекло. И ни как не красота и гармония....

----------


## AndreyKOU

Ну и ещё про архитекторов и власть.
Если бы так хотели связать город с морем и доставить себе и людям удовольствие строили и обустраивали бы лучше зону от порта до Лузановки. И какой бы получился сказочный вид и город...
С одной стороны исторический город утопающий в зелени и гордо показывающий туристам красоту старого города с шедеврами архитектуры, а с другой шедевры современного строительства с красивейшей набережной.
Но тут есть одна МАЛЕНЬКАЯ проблемка - наша "ЧЕСТНЕЙШАЯ" и "БЕСКОРЫСТНАЯ" власть и её прихвостни в лице ряда архитекторов не сможет заработать деньжат в свои кармашки...

----------


## Pinky

А что по "генплану" в том районе, кстати?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> А что по "генплану" в том районе, кстати?


 Да, там вроде как набережная. Ну так мы уже говорили, что большинство хорошего на генплане исключительно для Нас с Вами, а не для того чтоб так строили... В этом и гадкость документа который не собираются выполнять.
Как Вы и сами видите хотят и планируют строить именно в парках и на склонах так денег можно заработать по быстрому.

----------


## Mamacita

Я выросла на склонах и живу на Французском!! Мне просто до слез обидно! Неужели нельзя привести в порядок парковую зону! Люди скоро на асфальте шашлыки жарить будут! Сделать специальные места для шашлыков, как за границей! Хотя наш народ конечно все разрушит! ОЙ и не знаю даже!!

----------


## JN

> Хотя наш народ конечно все разрушит! ОЙ и не знаю даже!!


 О, уже народ виноват! Варварство, поймите, не в крови. Оно в жлобских головах, в которых не находиться других развлечений, кроме как поломать что-то, намусорить, нагадить. Но причем здесь склоны. Это происходит везде, где жлобы не боятся нарваться. Просто по этим головам надо регулярно бить демократизаторами - это хорошее воспитательное средство.

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели нельзя привести в порядок парковую зону!..  Сделать специальные места для шашлыков, как за границей! Хотя наш народ конечно все разрушит!...


 Вот так и Вас используют. Хотите привести в порядок? Хотите, как за границей? Хотите специальные места? Извольте, желание народа - для нас закон. Оглянуться не успеете, как появятся высотки, паркинги, подъездные пути и где-нибудь на задворках пара мест для шашлыков с такой входной платой, что дешевле будет пойти в ресторан.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Хотя наш народ конечно все разрушит..


  - ПАРК на Склонах, ИМХО, НЕ народ разрушает (чтож на протяжении стольк. лет не смог "разрушить"), достаточно было убирать своевременно и наказывать (больно!) за вырубку ЖИВЫХ деревьев, свалку мусора - как и положено в ПАРКовой зоне! Неужели не видно на "натуре", можно и на многих фото в теме УВИДЕТЬ КТО разрушает и понять кто РАЗРЕШАЕТ это БЕЗзаконие. Откуда у народа столько "коштiв" на такое кол.-во бетона и стекла, неговоря уж о ЦЕНЕ "законного" приобретения прибрежн.+ПАРКовой+пляжной зоны общего пользования для такого "рекреационного" использования.  
В Крыму жители УЖЕ отстаивают свое ПРАВО: 1.


> Жителям Ялты, чтобы попасть на пляж, пришлось снести забор


 http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/events/865257 
2. 


> Жители Алупки снесли закрывающую вход на пляж калитку и утопили ее в Черном море..Председатель горсовета Алупки Андрей Харитонов ..отметил, что все заборы, преграждающие вход на пляжи, надо сносить, и это нужно делать по закону.


 http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/events/865257 - заметьте - сносить НЕзаконно поставл. заборы УЖЕ нужно "по закону", - а когда ставили пользовались КАКИМ законом?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А что по "генплану" в том районе, кстати?


 так его приняли?

----------


## Pinky

Нет, но в кавычки я таки не зря взял...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Как это происходит в Киеве...


Слезоточивый газ против киевлян: конфликт вокруг стройки на Гончара 17-23

Сейчас, не смотря на отчаянный протест местных жителей, застройщик пытается ввезти на улицу Гончара строительную технику, кран и несколько машин. Против жителей используются слезоточивый газ, дымовые шашки, нанятые застройщиком охранники открыто применяют против жителей силу, строительная техника едет на женщин, выстроившихся живой цепью вдоль улицы.

За эскалацией конфликта, не вмешиваясь, наблюдает милиция.

От отравления слезоточивым газом пострадала журналистка телеканала СИТИ, которой вызвали скорую помощь.

После того, как 14 июля был снесен забор и в очередной раз были обнародованы документы, запрещающие строительные работы, на Гончара 17-23 опять пытаются ввезти технику и продолжить строительные работы. Жители расположенных вокруг стройки домов вышли на улицу, чтобы защитить закон и воспрепятствовать проведению строительных работ на Гончара.



К сведению:



?  Стройка на Гончара 17-23 не согласована  с ЮНЕСКО, она проходит в буферной зоне заповедника  София Киевская, на которой строительные работы запрещены;
?  Главное управление «Держкультспадщины»  отозвало разрешение на это строительство и потребовало немедленного прекращения строительных работ;
?  С декабря 2008 г. действует  решение суда, согласно которому все строительные работы по Гончара 17-23 должны быть остановлены;
?  Застройщик  сфальсифицировал общественные слушания по строительству  на Гончара 17-23 и несколько  раз срывал слушания, которые организовывали активисты;
?  Застройщик  неоднократно угрожал  жителям окрестных  домов, он подал на активистов в суд, но проиграл процесс против них.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Видели этот сюжет, ИМХО, нашим кАзлам даже ЮНЕСКО вместе с судами нипочем! - и этот бардак по всей Украине..Просто какие-то скоты в облике людей, ИМХО 



> Жители расположенных вокруг стройки домов вышли на улицу, чтобы защитить закон..


  - больше видать НЕКОМУ, кроме жителей.., - дОжили((

----------


## JN

> - больше видать НЕКОМУ, кроме жителей.., - дОжили((


 Давайте поставим вопрос точней. Не "НЕКОМУ, кроме жителей", а кроме жителей некому, потому, что защищать надо именно ит тех, кого Вы назвали словом "НЕКОМУ". Тем, кому это небезразлично, давно пора оставить надежду на то, что т.н. власть находиться на стороне закона. Как раз она и следит за тем, чтоб законы не соблюдались. Выводов делать не буду, потому, что не желаю никого оскорбить.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Не только жители, но в большинстве - да.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

С удивлением обнаружила вчера пропажу пограничной вышки (и, видимо, самой заставы) в пер. Дунаева. Не ту, что на пляже, а ту, что наверху.
Кто что знает?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> С удивлением обнаружила вчера пропажу пограничной вышки (и, видимо, самой заставы) в пер. Дунаева. Не ту, что на пляже, а ту, что наверху.
> Кто что знает?


 А она только вчера пропала?
Ее уже давно нет. Не нужна, как пограничная стража и вооруженные силы вообще.
Между Одессой и Украинско-Румынской границей нет НИ ОДНОй воинской части. А Вы про вышку, да еще на Дунаева.
Скро вместо Одесского маяка (это тот, что на Даче Ковалевского) построят небоскреб и судам рекомендуют ориентироваться по нему. (как до революции по башне Ковалевского)

----------


## Скрытик

Знаете, а она действительно не нужна. 
Не надоел тот беспредел когда пацанов гоняли с ночных пляжей что бы в Турцию не уплыли? 
Или Вы считаете эту вышку достопримечательностью Одессы?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Знаете, а она действительно не нужна. 
> Не надоел тот беспредел когда пацанов гоняли с ночных пляжей что бы в Турцию не уплыли? 
> Или Вы считаете эту вышку достопримечательностью Одессы?


 Тут дело, наверное, не в самой вышке. Возможно она там не особо нужна была, не нам решать. Граница, в любом случае, должна быть охраняемой ну или если будет приятней - контролируемой. А сейчас этого нет. Так ещё и всё что можно продать с выручкой в карман продаётся не взирая на значимость объекта. И нашим властям НАПЛЕВАТЬ военный объект, культурный, памятник архитектуры или парк ГЛАВНОЕ чтоб продать!!!!
Вот главное в исчезновении погран вышки, она ведь находилась на земле которую можно продать!!!!!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Знаете, а она действительно не нужна. 
> Не надоел тот беспредел когда пацанов гоняли с ночных пляжей что бы в Турцию не уплыли? 
> Или Вы считаете эту вышку достопримечательностью Одессы?


 А мы о вышке спорим? Или о том, что, возможно, скоро появится на ее месте

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Знаете, а она действительно не нужна. 
> Не надоел тот беспредел когда пацанов гоняли с ночных пляжей что бы в Турцию не уплыли? 
> Или Вы считаете эту вышку достопримечательностью Одессы?


 В черте города, - пожалуй да. В свое время повышенное внимание погранцов и ментов в прибрежной зоне здорово мешало. Прожектора, машины.
Но как Вы полагаете, что может появиться на ее месте? Пионерский лагерь? санаторий?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> В черте города, - пожалуй да. В свое время повышенное внимание погранцов и ментов в прибрежной зоне здорово мешало. Прожектора, машины.
> Но как Вы полагаете, что может появиться на ее месте? Пионерский лагерь? санаторий?


 Однозначно - САНАТОРИЙ!!  :smileflag: 
Вопрос только один открытый - для кого???

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> В черте города, - пожалуй да. В свое время повышенное внимание погранцов и ментов в прибрежной зоне здорово мешало. Прожектора, машины..


  - А нам с друзьями нравилось в такое жаркое время, как сейчас, принимать "лунный" загар (маленьк. детей оставл. спать под присмотром близких) и менты с пограничниками нам добавляли только адреналина, когда приходилось под свет прожектора нырять с головой - купались, как правило без одежды  И таких компаний было много, казалось, что пол города ночью сидит на пляжах и купается, главное, что никто никому не мешал, - сидели с бутербродами, иногда с сух. вином и гитарой  - "ностальжи" . Что хотела сказать, - именно благодаря патрулированию пограничников и милиции на пляжах и Склонах почти не встречалось криминала, - мы НЕ боялись находиться там ночью))) 
 - Абсолютно согласны "терпеть" то самое повышен. внимание пограничников, ради возможности спокойно отдыхать в любое время суток у моря, - пусть лучше менты и пограничники с вышками, чем.."рекреационные хатынки" в N-е кол.-во этажей, ИМХО

----------


## Скрытик

Бабушка, видимо Вы не сталкивались с неадекватами.  А нас вытаскивали с докладными в деканат. А ведь всего лишь искупались голышем.... Я не хочу терпеть повышенное внимание молодых дегенератов ни в каком виде, не стоит преувеличивать прошлое только потому что нам тогда было хорошо...

----------


## Jorjic

> - Абсолютно согласны "терпеть" то самое повышен. внимание пограничников, ради возможности *спокойно* отдыхать в любое время суток у моря, - *пусть лучше* менты и пограничники с вышками, чем... "рекреационные хатынки" в N-е кол.-во этажей, ИМХО


 "Спокойного" отдыха под пристальным вниманием погранцов (и не только в Одессе, а по всему побережью Черного моря) натерпелся выше крыши, так как почти всегда получалось отдыхать в неположенных местах и в неположенное время. Не скрою, было очень хорошо, но отнюдь не благодаря их повышенному вниманию.
А насчет "пусть лучше" - что, третьего не дано?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Ребята, я ж не спорю, восприятие основано на ЛИЧНЫХ впечатлениях))) Потому и написала - ИМХО 
 Почему в жизни часто приходиться "выбирать из двух зол" ?  - Дай Бог нам чтоб было "дано третье".. Простите за офф.

----------


## JN

Ребята, лично меня, с друзьями, не раз отлавливали на пляжах. Ничем особенно плохим это не заканчивалось. Зачем же врать? Я родился и вырос, и, видимо, умру в Одессе. Мне давно за сорок, а скоро будет пятьдятьдесят. Кто мне хочет рассказать как нас ловили и сажали за то, что мы в море купались? Для каждого из этих "товарищей" у меня есть адрес. Направляю я их по этому адресу не думая. О чем тут думать? Может онЕ лучше меня знают как нам жилось?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Так вернемся же к теме нашего обсуждения? Земля продана? Кому? Что там будет на месте погранзаставы?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Так вернемся же к теме нашего обсуждения? Земля продана? Кому? Что там будет на месте погранзаставы?


 Ну думаю так просто информацию, да ещё подтверждённую, мы вряд ли получим... А вот по факту возникновения там "скромного" домика мы точно узнаем, но уже когда его будут строить....

----------


## Hermione Granger

Народ, подскажите кто-нибудь где это чудо располагается, и еще и с собственным пляжем? https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=199560
Позиционируют как закрытую территорию.

----------


## Миру Мир

)))стройте,это не на долго! 
А вообще наказывать за такое надо!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> Народ, подскажите кто-нибудь где это чудо располагается, и еще и с собственным пляжем? https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=199560
> Позиционируют как закрытую территорию.


 В частности может быть и здесь, за этим глухим забором. Это тоже закрытая территория примерно в указанном районе.
 
Но, судя по виднеющейся на фото буне, это поближе к Аркадии.
Как догадка - не исключено, что это альпклуб подрабатывает.

----------


## Эрик

> В частности может быть и здесь, за этим глухим забором. Это тоже закрытая территория примерно в указанном районе.
>  
> Но, судя по виднеющейся на фото буне, это поближе к Аркадии.
> Как догадка - не исключено, что это альпклуб подрабатывает.


 Этот коттеджный комплекс из двухэтажных коттеджей и украденным у одесситов пляжем(Лагуна именовался народом),с проведенным к нему по склонам газопроводом,расположился в "координатах" между:пляж санатория им.Чкалова-трасса здоровья-морской берег-почти окраина пляжа
Дельфин.Альпклуб расположен за нудистским пляжем метрах в 200-х от этого места и никакого отношения к нему не имеет.

----------


## Эрик

Это майские фото этого года.

----------


## Jorjic

> Этот коттеджный комплекс из двухэтажных коттеджей и украденным у одесситов пляжем(Лагуна именовался народом),с проведенным к нему по склонам газопроводом,расположился в "координатах" между:пляж санатория им.Чкалова-трасса здоровья-морской берег-почти окраина пляжа Дельфин. 
> Альпклуб расположен за нудистским пляжем метрах в 200-х от этого места и никакого отношения к нему не имеет.


 Так я и не говорил, что имеет. Я предположил, что рекламируемые коттеджи находятся или там, или тут. Скорее, в альпклубе. На эту мысль наталкивает и очень примитивная реклама для такого дорогого места. Похоже на самодеятельность альпинистов.
Кстати, пляж альпклуба закрыт для неальпинистов (там такая вежливая табличка "Извините, пляжа нет") тоже, полагаю, на не очень законных основаниях.

----------


## Cetus

По  "КРУГу" идут потрясяющие по своей демагогичности и наглой лжи передачи о застройке склонов. Например: проектируемые для застройки здания называются берегоукрепительными сооружениями. Как пример  долговечности предполагаемой  24-этажной  застройки почему-то приводится потемкинская лестница ведь стоит то она достаточно долгое время и склон укрепляет. 
А реклама коттеджей на склонах вообще улетная. Цитирую:"...постоянный климат-контроль зданий осуществляется при помощи стен из пенобетона и крыши из еврорубероида..."

----------


## Anton

> Не оспаривая и не поддерживая идею набережной на территории парка Юбилейный, хотел бы вставить 5 коп. насчет "Сахарного, ЗОРа, Кабельного...". Уважаемый Антон, Вы вообще-то за Пересыпский мост хоть иногда переезжаете? Имеете представление,в каком районе предлагаете строить набережную? Ничего, что вплоть до ЗОРа береговая полоса - это территороия Одесского порта, в том числе (посмотрите на карту ОМТП) между Сахарным и ЗОРом та его часть, где грузят нефть?
> И еще, мне очень хотелось бы посмотреть, как г-н Коломойский будет покорно соглашаться с тем, чтобы на месте его собственности (тот же ЗОР) кто-то будет строить городскую набережную...


 Ага. Значит у властей нет средств, чтобы выкупить территорию, например ЗОАа, или Мясокомбината, чтоб там построить "набережную", поэтому они хотят уничтожить парк Юбилейный.




> Речь вроде шла о Лазурном береге и Коста-Брава. И много вы там видели стекла и бетона? Это набережные Ниццы - "ширпотреб как у всех"?


 Ширпотреб, и ещё какой!

Знаменитая Английская набережная Ниццы:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Nice-night-view-with-blurred-cars_1200x900.jpg
Пляж, шоссе, дома.

Коста-брава:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e4/Lloret.jpg
Пляж, дорога, дома.

----------


## [email protected]

[QUOTE=banabak;4918228]Теперь такой проход к поповскому пляжу:
Вложение 291827 Вложение 291829 Вложение 291846
Администрация чего?
Бомжеватый охранник разрешает проезд (пока?) и ничего не говорит, кто это сделал. Также метров за 50 до ворот бурят геодезию. Чем всё это кончитсЯ 

Да ни чем. Срезали это загрождение но бомоватый охраник сидит у будке=и. :smileflag:  Правда на самих плитах конечно грязи от самих отдыхающих валом. За что баблос платим товарищи? :smileflag:

----------


## юрра

> Этот коттеджный комплекс из двухэтажных коттеджей и украденным у одесситов пляжем(Лагуна именовался народом),с проведенным к нему по склонам газопроводом,расположился в "координатах" между:пляж санатория им.Чкалова-трасса здоровья-морской берег-почти окраина пляжа
> Дельфин.Альпклуб расположен за нудистским пляжем метрах в 200-х от этого места и никакого отношения к нему не имеет.


 Да, и украли его давно, и до сих пор никаких оснований запрещать доступ к этой береговой зоне нет. Но тем не менее никто ничего не собирается менять.

----------


## юрра

> Так я и не говорил, что имеет. Я предположил, что рекламируемые коттеджи находятся или там, или тут. Скорее, в альпклубе. На эту мысль наталкивает и очень примитивная реклама для такого дорогого места. Похоже на самодеятельность альпинистов.
> Кстати, пляж альпклуба закрыт для неальпинистов (там такая вежливая табличка "Извините, пляжа нет") тоже, полагаю, на не очень законных основаниях.


 Позволю себе вступится, в общем безосновательно, за альпинистов. Вход стоит 5 грн.(возможно стоил)
Орг взнос со свободным посещением всех прелестей этого пляжа120 грн. в год.
Конечно противозаконно. Но это, на мой взгляд, единственный пляж, не загаженный ни мусором не людьми.(извините)
 Бываю там редко, но с удовольствием!

----------


## Cetus

> Позволю себе вступится, в общем безосновательно, за альпинистов. Вход стоит 5 грн.(возможно стоил)
> Орг взнос со свободным посещением всех прелестей этого пляжа120 грн. в год.
> Конечно противозаконно. Но это, на мой взгляд, единственный пляж, не загаженный ни мусором не людьми.(извините)
>  Бываю там редко, но с удовольствием!


 Противозаконно мусорить на пляже. Мне кажется противозаконным то, что до сих пор нет "штрафа за свинство". Денег бы собрали невиданное количество. Многие наших соплеменники отличаются тем, что любят пожрать немерянно на пляже, а объедки, в лучшем случае, закопать в песок и т.д. и т.д. 
Все альпклубовцы вносят пожертвования добровольно и еще проводятся "субботники".  Приходите - поухахивайте за территорией, посадите кустики-цветочки, и ходите бесплатно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Позволю себе вступится, в общем безосновательно, за альпинистов. Вход стоит 5 грн.(возможно стоил)
> Орг взнос со свободным посещением всех прелестей этого пляжа120 грн. в год.
> Конечно противозаконно. Но это, на мой взгляд, единственный пляж, не загаженный ни мусором не людьми.(извините)
> Бываю там редко, но с удовольствием!


 Ключевое слово - противозаконно. 
О том, что можно заплатить и пройти на пляж, я тоже слышал. И пляж там, действительно, чистый и незасиженый. Я все понимаю, но это опять "слева". Если можно им (с самыми благими намерениями и результатами), то почему нельзя тем, возле Дельфина? Или еще кому-то? 
Как когда-то в разделе юмора журнала "Юность" был опубликован вопрос юной читательницы: "По каких пор порядочной девушке можно позволить себя целовать?".

----------


## Cetus

> Ключевое слово - противозаконно. 
> О том, что можно заплатить и пройти на пляж, я тоже слышал. И пляж там, действительно, чистый и незасиженый. Я все понимаю, но это опять "слева". Если можно им (с самыми благими намерениями и результатами), то почему нельзя тем, возле Дельфина? Или еще кому-то? 
> Как когда-то в разделе юмора журнала "Юность" был опубликован вопрос юной читательницы: "По каких пор порядочной девушке можно позволить себя целовать?".


  Это замечательно, что найден главный виновник происходящего на склонах.
Некоторое время территория была открыта. Причина закрытия - дикий вандализм господ-отдыхающих и несколько несчастных случаев на стенде.

----------


## Hermione Granger

насколько я помню - то в объявлении писали не про альпклуб, а про какой-то пляж, который находится справа от Чкаловкого.  Альпклуб слева.

----------


## юрра

> насколько я помню - то в объявлении писали не про альпклуб, а про какой-то пляж, который находится справа от Чкаловкого.  Альпклуб слева.


 Альпклуб справа от Чкаловского, если смотреть на Море, слева от него совсем закрытый пляж. Ни за деньги, ни за что-то другое.

----------


## юрра

> Это замечательно, что найден главный виновник происходящего на склонах.
> Некоторое время территория была открыта. Причина закрытия - дикий вандализм господ-отдыхающих и несколько несчастных случаев на стенде.


 Меня такая закрытость как раз устраивает по ряду изложенных выше причин. Но.. 
Это как в анекдоте с приличной девочкой.

----------


## JN

> ...
> Все альпклубовцы вносят пожертвования добровольно и еще проводятся "субботники". Приходите - поухахивайте за территорией, посадите кустики-цветочки, и ходите бесплатно.


 В далекой молодости, имел некоторое отногшение к туризму, и с тех пор НИКТО меня не убедит, что туристы или альпинисты, неважно, нанесут ущерб окружающей среде. Скорей они уберут еще и за ублюдами, которым этика общения с природой не ведома. Если бы какойлибо пляж принадлежал туристам или альпинистам(естественно, с каким-либо правом входа) я бы других и не искал. Тем более, муниципальных, т.е. ничьих, на которых любой бомж вы..., а убрать некому.

----------


## AK-74

> Ширпотреб, и ещё какой!
> 
> Знаменитая Английская набережная Ниццы:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Nice-night-view-with-blurred-cars_1200x900.jpg
> Пляж, шоссе, дома.
> 
> Коста-брава:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e4/Lloret.jpg
> Пляж, дорога, дома.


 Уважаемый Антон, отдавая должное Вашему пониманию архитектурных особенностей Ниццы по фотографиям из Википедии, рискну всё-таки поинтересоваться: а Вы сами в Ницце бывали? "Терзают меня смутные сомнения" (с). Прошлись бы по Променад дез Англе ножками, посмотрели бы на Средиземноморский дворец, на виллу Массена, на Роял, на отель Негреско. Последний, кстати, - памятник супер-пупер национального значения, и сдаётся мне, французы несколько иначе трактуют понятие "ширпотреб"   :smileflag:

----------


## JN

> ... отдавая должное Вашему пониманию архитектурных особенностей Ниццы ...


  Все же, тема не об этом! Хотелось бы ознакомиться, для начала, с Вашим пониманием архитектурных особенностей Одессы. Не Ниццы, обращаю внимание!

----------


## Jorjic

> В далекой молодости, имел некоторое отношение к туризму, и с тех пор НИКТО меня не убедит, что туристы или альпинисты, неважно, нанесут ущерб окружающей среде. Скорей они уберут еще и за ублюдами, которым этика общения с природой не ведома. Если бы какой-либо пляж принадлежал туристам или альпинистам (естественно, с каким-либо правом входа) я бы других и не искал. Тем более, муниципальных, т.е. ничьих, на которых любой бомж вы..., а убрать некому.


 И меня никто не убедит. И хорошо, вроде бы все это. Но "другого народа у меня для вас нет". И бомж - это наш соотечественник, как нам это ни противно. Надо сделать, чтобы бомжей не было.
Я могу войти, условно говоря, на любой пляж в Одессе, у меня достаточно связей. Но я этого НЕ ХОЧУ, противно.

----------


## JN

> Я могу войти, условно говоря, на любой пляж в Одессе, у меня достаточно связей.


 В Одессе, как в Одессе! Я не говорю о том, что не мог войти на какой-либо пляж, я говрю о том, что в недалеком прошлом, для входа на большинство пляжей Одессы, связей не требовалось.

----------


## Jorjic

> В Одессе, как в Одессе! Я не говорю о том, что не мог войти на какой-либо пляж, я говрю о том, что в недалеком прошлом, для входа на большинство пляжей Одессы, связей не требовалось.


 Вот я и хочу, чтобы и сейчас не требовалось, какие бы прекрасные последствия от этого не последовали.

----------


## Anton

> Уважаемый Антон, отдавая должное Вашему пониманию архитектурных особенностей Ниццы по фотографиям из Википедии, рискну всё-таки поинтересоваться: а Вы сами в Ницце бывали? "Терзают меня смутные сомнения" (с). Прошлись бы по Променад дез Англе ножками, посмотрели бы на Средиземноморский дворец, на виллу Массена, на Роял, на отель Негреско. Последний, кстати, - памятник супер-пупер национального значения, и сдаётся мне, французы несколько иначе трактуют понятие "ширпотреб"


 А парк Юбилейный - архитектурная особенность Одессы! И почему-то мне не нравится идея уничтожения одесских архитектурных особенностей, чтоб на их месте построить иностранные архитектурные особенности.

Хотите Английскую набережную построить - выкупайте территорию Кабельного и там стройте. Незачем для этого парк уничтожать.

----------


## AK-74

> А парк Юбилейный - архитектурная особенность Одессы! И почему-то мне не нравится идея уничтожения одесских архитектурных особенностей, чтоб на их месте построить иностранные архитектурные особенности.
> 
> Хотите Английскую набережную построить - выкупайте территорию Кабельного и там стройте. Незачем для этого парк уничтожать.


 Уважаемый Антон! Посты внимательно читаете? Я о парке Юбилейный не писал ничего, Английскую набережную строить не хочу, но читать рассуждения о ней человека, который, судя по всему, вживую её никогда не видел - удовольствия не доставляет. Приходилось бывать в Ницце не раз, городок восхитительный. При всей нашей любви к Одессе  не стоит возводить напраслину на другие места, особенно, если никогда в них не бывал.

----------


## Destin

http://*************/?p=21746

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, о чём это они? Оно же уже практически построено. По крайней мере на прошлой неделе был там и видел почти готовое здание.

----------


## Destin

Ничего удивительного, обычная практика для гурвилана. Только лишь 28 июля исполком Одесского горсовета разрешил МГУ разрабатывать градостроительное обоснование данного объекта. К слову, после разработки градобоснования должны пройти еще и общественные слушания. А дворец уже стоит и скоро откроется "для студентов и преподавателей".

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, но при чём тут горсовет? Строит то Кидалов, вот к нему и вопросы, почему он без разрешения начал.

----------


## Pinky

действительно, какой-то горсовет, мер... кто это такие вообще?

----------


## Destin

Ну да, а по поводу строительства стадиона нужно обратиться к Климову.... 

Так кто в этом городе мэр: Гурвиц, Климов или Кивалов?

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, а что не так со стадионом?

----------


## Pinky

А его тоже без разрешения ( градостроительного обоснования) реконструировать начали...

----------


## Destin

> *Destin*, а что не так со стадионом?


 Газеты читать надо(с). Или хотя бы телевизор смотреть)))
Вчера после заседания исполкома Гурвиц заявил журналистам, что реконструкция стадиона велась без градобоснования. Только вчера исполком его выдал.

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, я пользуюсь заветом доктора Борменталя и не читаю газет )
А уж от местных новостей так вообще блевать хочется.

И всё равно мне не понятно. Горсовету бегать за каждым застройщиком надо?

----------


## Regel

> *Destin*, я пользуюсь заветом доктора Борменталя и не читаю газет )
> А уж от местных новостей так вообще блевать хочется.
> 
> И всё равно мне не понятно. Горсовету бегать за каждым застройщиком надо?


 А почему бы не побегать и не поштрафовать?

----------


## coder_ak

*Regel*, не вопрос. Только начать надо с наших граждан, которые строят всё, что не попадя незаконно - балконы, сараи, пристройки и т.д..

----------


## Destin

Кодер, не прикидывайся шлангом)))) Есть такое заведение - ГАСК, слышал про такое?

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, я те по секрету скажу, что это заведение я каждый день наблюдаю.
Да, девочки там ооочень симпатичные работают )

----------


## Regel

> *Regel*, не вопрос. Только начать надо с наших граждан, которые строят всё, что не попадя незаконно - балконы, сараи, пристройки и т.д..


 Ну обычных граждан штрафуют.. Я вот по всей строгости закона 51 грн пару лет назад заплатил. Вот пусть и компании кивалова теперь штрафуют, бюджет наполнять надо

----------


## coder_ak

*Regel*, ну и оштрафуют их, придётся Климову с Киваловым затянуть пояса и выплатить таки законные 51 грн.

----------


## Anton

> *Destin*, я пользуюсь заветом доктора Борменталя и не читаю газет )
> А уж от местных новостей так вообще блевать хочется.
> 
> И всё равно мне не понятно. Горсовету бегать за каждым застройщиком надо?


 Горсовету, как минимум, нужно быть в курсе того, что в городе происходит, и следить, чтоб незаконных строек не было.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> *Regel*, ну и оштрафуют их, придётся Климову с Киваловым затянуть пояса и выплатить таки законные 51 грн.


  - 


> ..осуществление строительных работ без разрешения на их выполнение (не путать с разрешением на строительство в порядке ст.24 Закона Украины "О планировке и застройке территорий") или без утвержденной проектной документации влечет наложение штрафа в размере 50% стоимости этих работ. Следует обратить внимание на то, что штраф исчисляется от стоимости строительных работ, а не от стоимости законченного самовольным строительством объекта в целом..


  - Неужели УЖЕ устарело?

----------


## coder_ak

*Любимая Бабушка*, так почему же за строительство балкона или сарая 51 грн?
Я честно, просто не в курсе, как оно там. Не идти же к соседям в ГАСК за консультацией.

Кстати у них там висит бумажка при входе: "_Документы на узаконивание самовольного строительства не принимаются_"

----------


## AndreyKOU

> *Destin*, я пользуюсь заветом доктора Борменталя и не читаю газет )
> А уж от местных новостей так вообще блевать хочется.
> 
> И всё равно мне не понятно. Горсовету бегать за каждым застройщиком надо?


 Нет, не стоит бегать.... и вообще ни чего делать не надо! Не для того Горсовет нужен, чтоб делами города управлять  Этот орган сугубо для просиживания штанов, ведь взятки они тоже не берут!!! Это самые честные люди на свете и самые бедные! Давайте ещё предложим собирать им деньги на хлеб!!!! 


А к тому же застройщики - это ни кому не известные личности, ни имён ни фамилий....

Пусть застраивают эти уродливые склоны супер домами из стекла и бетона, и срочно необходимо закатать всю землю с травой, асфальтом! земля крайне опасна для жизни человека!!!! И Вообще природа воздух портит!

Есть ещё и не только штрафные санкции, а и снос незаконно построенного здания или сооружения... Но ведь и про это нашим чиновникам совершенно не известно....

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> так почему же за строительство балкона или сарая 51 грн?..


  - Вы этих ребят имели ввиду: 


> *Regel*,.. Климову с Киваловым затянуть пояса и выплатить ...


  ? - Они "простые" граждане и строят "балкон или сарай"?!..



> ..Я честно, просто не в курсе, как оно там. Не идти же к соседям в ГАСК за консультацией..


  - тоже не в курсе, но гуглить даже мой склероз не мешает :smileflag:  - ИМХО, есть такое определение - ЮРИДИЧЕСКОЕ лицо и ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ  перед Законом за "нахалстрой", тем более - рецидив, скажем,..немного другая, Вы с этим, надеюсь, согласитесь 



> там висит бумажка при входе: "[I]Документы на узаконивание самовольного строительства не принимаются"


  - так то ж для ПРОСТЫХ граждан.., ключевое слово - "бумажка" - а ссылка на что-нибудь, похожее на законодательство есть? - может ТАКОЕ по ВСЕЙ стране или, как обычно, - "инструкции" , исключительно для "внутреннего употребления", ИМХО, можно и на юр. сайтах проконсультироваться.

----------


## coder_ak

*Любимая Бабушка*, именно, как по всей стране.
По закону, как я понимаю, построил сарай, балкон,... без разрешения - сносим и всё. Но у нас всегда найдётся лазейка, как задним числом всё узаконить. А они, которые больше бабла имеют, точно так же делают.
Но почему то на них весь гнев сосредоточен, а на себя мы обычно глаза закрываем.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> По закону, как я понимаю, построил сарай, балкон,... без разрешения - сносим и всё..


  - думаю, что есть ЗАКОННЫЙ вариант, - строили балкон, правда давненько, но только после получения ВСЕХ согласований, признаюсь, нервов и времени потратили..



> .. всегда найдётся лазейка, как задним числом всё узаконить. А они, которые больше бабла имеют, точно так же делают.


  - ИМХО, все, рОвно наоборот - "рыба гниет с головы"



> .. на них весь гнев сосредоточен, а на себя мы обычно глаза закрываем.


  - Думаю, в НЕЗАКОННОМ строительстве  ПАРКовой зоны на Склонах "пересiчних громадян" обвинять НЕ стоит 



> именно, как по всей стране..


  - Вы правы, такое везде творится.., но об этом в др. теме, ИМХО

----------


## Anton

> *Любимая Бабушка*, именно, как по всей стране.
> По закону, как я понимаю, построил сарай, балкон,... без разрешения - сносим и всё. Но у нас всегда найдётся лазейка, как задним числом всё узаконить. А они, которые больше бабла имеют, точно так же делают.
> Но почему то на них весь гнев сосредоточен, а на себя мы обычно глаза закрываем.


 А власти, которые должны предотвращать возможный нахалстрой, и штрафовать тех, кто что-то построил, только и рады новым стройкам, они даже в них заинтересованы (больше строек - больше взяток), т. к. думаю только о своём кармане.

----------


## юрра

> В далекой молодости, имел некоторое отногшение к туризму, и с тех пор НИКТО меня не убедит, что туристы или альпинисты, неважно, нанесут ущерб окружающей среде. Скорей они уберут еще и за ублюдами, которым этика общения с природой не ведома. Если бы какойлибо пляж принадлежал туристам или альпинистам(естественно, с каким-либо правом входа) я бы других и не искал. Тем более, муниципальных, т.е. ничьих, на которых любой бомж вы..., а убрать некому.


 СОГЛАСЕН ЦЕЛИКОМ И ПОЛНОСТЬЮ.ПОЖИЛ НЕМНОГО РАЗБИРАЮСЬ МАЛЕХО В ЛЮДЯХ.
 И пока других и не ищу. Может все пляжи отдать спецам по этике общения с природой. Многих проблем мы бы лишились.

----------


## Hermione Granger

Есть идея 30го августа провести воскресник по уборке парка Юбилейный перед днем города. Как вы на это смотрите?

----------


## Пушкин

Форумчане, кто что знает про Плаза- Бичь? Был пляж - его загадили, потом построили "элитный" пляж вместе с кафе, закрыв при этом проход к морю и убив зелёные насаждения (деревья). У нас что уже и пляжи продаются?

----------


## A.I.DENIKIN

> Форумчане, кто что знает про Плаза- Бичь? Был пляж - его загадили, потом построили "элитный" пляж вместе с кафе, закрыв при этом проход к морю и убив зелёные насаждения (деревья). У нас что уже и пляжи продаются?


 Вы что с планеты "СНИКЕРС" ? :smileflag: . У нас все давно сдается в аренду лет на 50, с правом продления.    ..."Бабло победит добро,зло и все остальное"...

----------


## Pinky

Стройка под санаторием (бывшим) "Россия".
Новости о "берегоукрепительных работах"...нехилых таких...Со стороны ТЗ плакатик оповещает, именно о них

Со стороны пляжа табличка уже более правдива

----------


## A.I.DENIKIN

> Стройка под санаторием (бывшим) "Россия".
> Новости о "берегоукрепительных работах"...нехилых таких...Со стороны ТЗ плакатик оповещает, именно о них
> 
> Со стороны пляжа табличка уже более правдива


 Просто беспредел..  никакие комментарии не опишут возмущения!!!

----------


## Эрик

На Чкаловском построили коттеджный городок,под Сан.Россия строят 24-этажный монстр.Итак,пошло-поехало.Потом настроят ещё гостиницы и впору будет устанавливать на трассе здоровья светофоры!А сколько будет сбито велосипедистов проезжающими к местам отдыха через трассу здоровья на побережье автомобилистами!?Плохо будет всем,кто просто гуляет и  занимается спортом на трассе здоровья,а хорошо кучке бесстыжих негодяев,которым всё мало...Сколько можно врать и набивать свои бездонные карманы!?Посмотрите на Французский бульвар.Тоже обещали,что не будут застраивать зданиями выше 4-5 этажей.На Довженко возводят четыре!!! 25-ти этажных дома и по ходу бульвара другими высотками.Позор тем,кто уродует Одессу!

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы что с планеты "СНИКЕРС" ?. У нас все давно сдается в аренду лет на 50, с правом продления.    ..."Бабло победит добро,зло и все остальное"...


 А вы с планеты Хам? нормально нельзя ответить? А то что "Бабло  победит..." - так этому в дет. саду учат. А взрослый человек должен изъясняется по другому, с незнакомыми людьми.
Этот объект  стоит в Дубль Гисе,  там в основном частная собственность, а не аренда.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Стройка под санаторием (бывшим) "Россия".
> Новости о "берегоукрепительных работах"...нехилых таких...Со стороны ТЗ плакатик оповещает, именно о них
> 
> Со стороны пляжа табличка уже более правдива


 так ислава богу?а то вы там купались каждвый богу!был уродский пляж...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> .. закрыв при этом проход к морю и убив зелёные насаждения (деревья). У нас что уже и пляжи продаются?


  -  о ПРОДАЖЕ на пляже Дельфин, причем ВМЕСТЕ с "песчаным покрытием", интересно, что скрывается в "и т.д." : 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6359325&postcount=22 - обратите внимание на дату обращения и на дату сделки и сравните с Земельным кодексом:  




> Глава 12  
>  Землі водного фонду 
>          Стаття 58. Склад земель водного фонду 
>     1. До земель водного фонду належать землі, зайняті: 
>   ..
>      б) прибережними  захисними  смугами  вздовж  морів,.. 
> Стаття 83. Право власності на землю територіальних громад 
>     1. Землі,  які належать  на  праві  власності  територіальним 
> громадам сіл, селищ, міст, є комунальною власністю. 
> ...


  - http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?page=1&nreg=2768-14 
А это Водный кодекс, с определением: 


> Стаття 4. Землі водного фонду 
>      До земель водного фонду належать землі, зайняті:
>   ..
> прибережними захисними смугами вздовж морів, річок та навколо 
> водойм;..


  - размер этой полосы и расстояние от уреза воды, думаю приводить не надо.

----------


## Jorjic

> так ислава богу?а то вы там купались каждвый богу!был уродский пляж...


 Пляжа там не было, было защитное сооружение на оконечности мыса.
А вот подъезд к паркингу и гигантскому отелю уничтожит ТЗ, которой я, например, с удовольствием пользуюсь очень часто. И Вы сможете за это возблагодарить Бога.

----------


## Пушкин

> -  о ПРОДАЖЕ на пляже Дельфин, причем ВМЕСТЕ с "песчаным покрытием", интересно, что скрывается в "и т.д." : 
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6359325&postcount=22 - обратите внимание на дату обращения и на дату сделки и сравните


 Это что же получается, получили обращение и тут же сварганили куплю-продажу? Без аукционных торгов.

----------


## irenalove1978

Это конечно хорошо, что мы на форуме делимся впечатлениями, но мне лично кажется, что мы зря теряем время, обсуждая и рассматривая фото. Если бы мы все, которых интересует судьба города и побережья, собрались, когда только ставили заборы, загораживающие стройки, и эти заборы снесли, то толку от нас было бы больше. Некоторые оперируют статьями законов, так почему не использовать свои знания на благо города и не применить их на практике. Может быть, имеет смысл создать общественную организацию и подать на городскую власть в суд за нарушение закона. Ведь надо отвоевывать свое, а мы только смотрим как у нас наше забирают и молчим, или говорим тихо, чтобы нас никто не услышал. Могу привести наглядный пример: наверное, многие помнят, что одно время в городе хотели сделать платный вход и закрывали все входы на пляж заборами. Вот как раз на причале 175, который уже продали, несколько раз ставили забор, загораживающий проход на пляж. И его люди всегда сносили, последний раз с помощью тяжелой техники. Когда вдоль побережья вырастут бетонные гиганты, снести их будет уже не реально!!! Подумайте, может кто то из Вас хочет реально помочь городу и горожанам. Предлагайте варианты решения вопроса и спасения города. Может именно мы будем теми, которым будет благодарен весь город, и наши дети будут нами гордиться за то, что мы сохранили для них пляжи.

----------


## Hermione Granger

цинизм продолжается: http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/40435/

----------


## coder_ak

> Пляжа там не было, было защитное сооружение на оконечности мыса.
> А вот подъезд к паркингу и гигантскому отелю уничтожит ТЗ, которой я, например, с удовольствием пользуюсь очень часто. И Вы сможете за это возблагодарить Бога.


 Каким же образом подъезд уничтожит прям всю ТЗ? 
Я тоже пользуюсь ТЗ часто, но мне больше неудобств доставляют праздно шатающиеся пешеходы, которые гадят там на каждом углу.

----------


## Jorjic

> Каким же образом подъезд уничтожит прям всю ТЗ? 
> Я тоже пользуюсь ТЗ часто, но мне больше неудобств доставляют праздно шатающиеся пешеходы, которые гадят там на каждом углу.


 Для того, чтобы уничтожить *всю* ТЗ, достаточно уничтожить небольшой ее участок. Сначала один, потом еще один... 
Еще десяток лет назад я свободно проезжал на велике до маяка на Большом Фонтане. Сейчас об этом нечего и мечтать. Если это не уничтожение, то что это? 
А пешеходы, тем более праздно шатающиеся, мне не только не мешают, а доставляют удовольствие. Некоторые гадят, Ваша правда. Но на этом основании оправдывать уничтожение трассы... Можно, конечно, запретить вход гадящим пешеходам, хорошая идея.

----------


## Буджак

Интересно, а чем конкретно пешеходы гадят? Тем, что праздно шатаются?

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, стройка за Аркадией началась еще задолго до идей застройки ТЗ. Я всё таки надеюсь, что после окончания там будет нормальный проезд.
К слову проехать 10-ю Фонтана на велике нельзя было и раньше. По-любому приходилось по ступенькам проходить.

Пьяные компании ломающие деревья, оставляющие после себя горы мусора, лично мне удовольствия не доставляют. Можно, конечно, помечтаь о вело-дорожках, но с менталитетом наших граждан по ним тоже будут праздно шататься.

----------


## Буджак

Я там с ребенком очень люблю праздно пошататься... Если мне кто-нибудь скажет, что там надо находиться строго по делу, буду немало удивлен.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...Пьяные компании ломающие деревья, оставляющие после себя горы мусора, лично мне удовольствия не доставляют. Можно, конечно, помечтать о вело-дорожках, но с менталитетом наших граждан по ним тоже будут праздно шататься.


 Пьяные компании, менталитет граждан - все это пропорционально отношению власти к гражданам. Когда к людям относятся, как к быдлу, они себя соответственно и ведут.
Вело-дорожка мне (хотя я там езжу на велике) не нужна. Я отчетливо понимаю, что я получу "в нагрузку" к этой самой дорожке. Предпочитаю, чтобы, скажем, *Буджак* со своим потомством "праздно шатался" по нынешней ТЗ. Я их просто спокойно объеду.

----------


## Regent

> *Jorjic*, стройка за Аркадией началась еще задолго до идей застройки ТЗ. Я всё таки надеюсь, что после окончания там будет нормальный проезд.
> К слову проехать 10-ю Фонтана на велике нельзя было и раньше. По-любому приходилось по ступенькам проходить.
> 
> Пьяные компании ломающие деревья, оставляющие после себя горы мусора, лично мне удовольствия не доставляют. Можно, конечно, помечтаь о вело-дорожках, но с менталитетом наших граждан по ним тоже будут праздно шататься.


 
Пьяные компании ломающе деревья - плохо, велосипедные дорожки - только фантазии. Всякие Петросяны и им подобные на ТЗ это в самый раз так?
Они что пехом до своих апартаментов будут идти?

А вообще-то, на то она и трасса здоровья, чтоб здоровье на ней поправлять бегом или велосипедом. А от многолошадных машин только вред - от их выхлопов и наездов.

----------


## Олег.Л

Вопрос о набережной по новому генплану опять фигурирует и как пить дать она обязательно пересечется с ТЗ


http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odesskij_port_budut_razvivat_a_naberegnuyu__stro-004055/

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Каким же образом подъезд уничтожит прям всю ТЗ?..


  - "курочка по зернышку.." 



> ..Я тоже пользуюсь ТЗ часто, но мне больше неудобств доставляют праздно шатающиеся пешеходы..


  - А остальные "праздношатающиеся.." могут испытывать такое же чувсто, в том числе и по отношению к Вам.. ИМХО, - мы же в МИЛЛИОННИКЕ живем, да еще летом..А ТЗ в ПАРКЕ на Склонах - общеДОСТУПНОЕ место и НЕ является "зоной ограниченного доступа". 


> ..стройка за Аркадией началась еще задолго до идей застройки ТЗ. Я всё таки надеюсь, что после окончания там будет..


  - А здесь меньше будет "праздношатающейся" публики "с менталитетом наших.."( НЕ наш менталитет живет в НЕ нашей стране!)? и разве они не будут "доставлять большие неудобства"? - Или "нормальный проезд" это влияние снивелирует)))

----------


## Psmith

А кто что слышал об общественной организации Козаченко - "Будущее Одессы"? Кажется, она так называется. Почему бы массово не вступить, и действовать, как гринписовцы? Как только шевеление на склонах начинается - тут же палаточный городок и т.д. и т.п. Или палатки на склонах запрещено ставить?))) хотя мне трудно себе представить, чтобы одесситы массово во что-нибудь вступали (разве что в ТО, во что вступал герой известного советского анекдота)))

----------


## irenalove1978

> ...разве что в ТО, во что вступал герой известного советского анекдота)))


 Ага, не в гавно, так в партию

----------


## Anton

> Пьяные компании ломающие деревья, оставляющие после себя горы мусора, лично мне удовольствия не доставляют. Можно, конечно, помечтаь о вело-дорожках, но с менталитетом наших граждан по ним тоже будут праздно шататься.


 Это не столько менталитет, сколько отсутствие должного контроля со стороны руководство города: хулиганство не пресекают, мусор не убирают и т. д.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Это не столько менталитет, сколько отсутствие должного контроля со стороны руководство города: хулиганство не пресекают, мусор не убирают и т. д.


 Нет уж, менталитет в первую очередь! Очень мы любим, чтобы  нами кто-то руководил, направлял, контролировал, защищал, а сами мы можем позвать только очередного "варяга" на царствие, ибо на него вся надежа. Вот когда мы прекратим, извините, срать в собственных подъездах, вот тогда может что-то и измениться.

----------


## Hermione Granger

вот интересно, только что статью в Корреспонденте прочитала, нас это ведь тоже касается: 

"Тотальная застройка берегов рек и морей влиятельными политиками и предпринимателями напрочь закрывает доступ к воде, толкая местных жителей на жесткую самооборону, пишет в свежем выпуске издание Корреспондент..             http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/events/927035

----------


## JN

На самом деле, "национальный"(местный) менталитет имеет значение первостепенное. И не только в том, чтоб на склонах гадить. Смотрие сами: крымчане как-то собираются и валят заборы, перекрывающие доступ к морю(не один раз и не в одном месте), киевляне идут на открытые столкновения с милицией и "охранными" струтурами, останавливая ущербные стройки в исторической части города, о европейцах не говорю, бавно бы бошки с гурвице-кучуков полетели. И только мы, одесситы вальяжно гадим на склонах, практически уже на стройках различных рондиных, киваловых, климовых, костусевых, круков, и прочей нечисти. Вопрос в чем, может, если бы мы там не гадили, так они бы там и не строили, или я все-таки не правильно понимаю логику наших властей? Они же что говорят: раз вы гадите, то ни дворников, ни туалетов, ни урн там не будет, а будет двадцатичетырехэтажный "саморекреационный" комплекс, и гадьте дальше, если найдете где. Так у меня есть мысль где начать гадить в первую очередь, глядишь снесут.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> - http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?page=1&nreg=2768-14 
> А это Водный кодекс, с определением:  - размер этой полосы и расстояние от уреза воды, думаю приводить не надо.


 Там все хитро.
Фиксированные границы указаны только для незаселеных территорий. В населенных пунктах границы земель водного фонда определяются "с учетом сложившейся ситуации". На практике - должен быть сделан проект землеотвода и вынесены в натуру границы охранных зон.

По постановлению КМУ это должны были сделать еще в 2004 году. Естественно, на это постановление был забит болт. Теперь границы земель водного фонда устанавливают в новом Генплане. Вы удивляетесь, почему его так долго не утверждают?

----------


## JN

Сергей правильно пишет. Действительно, соблюдение законов Украины и СССР, тоже, наталкиваются на то, что было создано и до тех и до других(и до прочих), поэтому, главное ничтожество Одессы и говорит, что все здесь определяется не законами Украина, а некими градобоснованиями. Это та и не так. Действительно, двухкилмететровая зона от берега по советским и украинским законам существовать не могла, проблема в том, что она существовала и до того и до другого. Так давайте теперь, когда уже законы и государства, типа, есть, пользозоваться принципами, которыми не пользовались(страшно было) в СССР. Он же думали жить вечно, а мы, похоже, думаем, что умрем еще до своей смерти.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..границы земель водного фонда определяются "с учетом сложившейся ситуации"


  - правильно, с учетом УЖЕ ,т.е ИСТОРИЧЕСКИ сложившейся, границы застройки, а она где ? - на Фр.Б., а то, что "гадят" на ЗАЩИТНОЙ береговой полосе НЕ является "сложившейся ситуацией" (я "чайник" в юриспруденции, может профи меня поправят) ИМХО, эту ситуацию "лепят", пардон - "складывают" СЕЙЧАС, на глазах у горожан.



> На практике - должен быть сделан проект землеотвода и вынесены в натуру границы охранных зон.
> По постановлению КМУ это должны были сделать еще в 2004 году. Естественно, на это постановление был забит болт///


 - А ответственность за "болт" бывает, ИМХО, даже уголовная.. Другое дело, что НИКТО из ГОСчиновников, котор. ПОЛОЖЕНО следить за СОБЛЮДЕНИЕМ ЗАКОНА, - минПРИРОДЫ, прокуратура, всяческ. ГОСкомиссий по землеустройству\отводу и т.д.(городск. представителей этих органов даже не будем вспоминать) , - НЕ выполняют своих прямых ОБЯЗАННОСТей. - ИМХО, даже просто группа сильн., НЕзависимых профи - Юистов, ЛЮБЯщих СВОЙ город, могли бы помочь..  
Уже давно не удивляет это "жвачное стадо" - очень уж предсказуемо, почти все.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Где реально должна проходить граница - вопрос не юридический, а инженерный (инженерной геологии, гидрологии, градостроительства).

Юридический вопрос я вижу в другом. По моему мнению, при отсутствии проекта и вынесенных в натуру границ нужно руководствоваться общими положениями закона - 100 метров от суходольной границы пляжа, плюс два километра. По мнению мэрии, при отсутствии утвержденных границ водоохранных зон и санитарных округов нет вообще, и можно строить что угодно и где угодно.

Как показал мой опыт судебных разбирательств, судебна власть считает правильной мэрскую точку зрения.

----------


## guzja

> Как показал мой опыт судебных разбирательств, судебна власть считает правильной мэрскую точку зрения.


 Кто бы сомневался, им здесь ещё жить. Поэтому судиться надо в иногородних судах.

----------


## JN

> Поэтому судиться надо в иногородних судах.


 Сильно сказано! А лично Вы судились, если нет,а если не судились то и не судимы будете, а если да, то понимаете, что суд в Украине не очень выбирают. :smileflag:

----------


## guzja

Бог миловал, но тут просто говорили про мерс(з)кое давление на суд, вот я и ответил.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Вот нашла интересную новость, правда о парках Киева, ИМХО, "народ" мэрЗкий старается к выборам :



> В пятницу в Киеве открыли первую официальную зону для пикников.. а взять напрокат мангал можно будет бесплатно. Во всяком случае, в первое время: ранее власти предполагали, что аренда мангала обойдется для компании в 15 грн..«мебель» для пикника стоит недорого. «Беседка — около 6 тысяч гривен, накрытие со столом — около 3 тысяч, а деревянные столы-стулья — вообще пару сотен гривен», — рассказывает директор одной из фирм по изготовлению беседок. Всего домиков-накрытий в парке 10, а столиков «без крыши» со стульчиками — 11. Чиновники оправдываются, что много денег пошло на очистку территории, закупку мангалов и детскую площадку, которую построили в парке. 
> Местные жители новшествами довольны. «Хорошо, когда отдых делают цивилизованным, да и детская площадка — это плюс. Главное, чтобы на территории парка не выросли «наливайки» и чтобы не сломали площадку», — говорит жительница Виноградаря Наталья Германова. По словам заммэра Дениса Басса, в ближайшее время зоны для пикника откроют в парке Дружбы Народов, в Гидропарке и парке Партизанской славы. Правда, в последнем подобная зона была еще лет 20 назад.


 - из http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14070722.html

----------


## JN

"...Правда, в последнем подобная зона была еще лет 20 назад..."

И все. Стараются власти..., прошлое хранят, но за не очень маленькие деньги.

----------


## Dr.Freeman

Что строят на берегу пляжа, напротив "Юности"?

Висит табличка - "Ведутся берегоукрепительные работы" - посмотрел в щель в заборе - сваи, бетон, короче всё, что нужно для постройки дома.

Кто, что знает?

----------


## Kristofer13

Что еще Нашему горячо любимому меру надо продать, застроить, разрушить и т.д. что бы люди просто пришли в мерию вынесли его из кабинета, со всеми манатками и израильским паспортом... :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Dr.Freeman отмотай на страничку назад, всего-то делов Сюды

----------


## Олег.Л

> Что еще Нашему горячо любимому меру надо продать, застроить, разрушить и т.д. что бы люди просто пришли в мерию вынесли его из кабинета, со всеми манатками и израильским паспортом...


 ==========
Ему достаточно продать или сдать,а дальше ...это не его проблема

Одесситам проход к морю разрешен только до восьми вечера?
http://dumskaya.net/news/Odessitam_prohod_k_moryu_razreshen_tolko_do_vosm-002479

----------


## Silver_ring

Не знаю как к этому относиться.
С одной стороны - душа болит за любимый город, в котором мне дорог каждый одно-двухэтажный дом и дерево.
С другой стороны - мы же сами город довели до такого состояния, когда остается только ломать... и строить заново.
Застройка склонов и парков - против Однозначно!

----------


## Hermione Granger

> С другой стороны - мы же сами город довели до такого состояния, когда остается только ломать... и строить заново.


 не мы довели - мы позволили довести и дали возможность ломать и строить заново.

----------


## Олег.Л

Только подумалось...может пронесет

Новый генплан предполагает застройку склонов
http://revisor.od.ua/news/Polovina_odesskih_sklonov_budet_zastroena-004276/

----------


## guzja

А мне комменты понравились




> Страшно смотреть! Первостроители нашей Одессы 
> ужаснулись бы, увидев это. Чтоб так красавицу изуродовать! 
> Наш Дюк своей правой рукой показывая на это чудище высотное на морвокзале, как бы вопрошает:
> "Что это вы, ребята(козлы точнее), тут соорудили?"
> Те градоначальники, действительно, любили Одессу, 
> построили такую красавицу.Акацию завёз сюда Ри-
> шелье, и она прижилась в наших степных краях.
> Он сам ходил по городу и ухаживал за своими
> зелёными питомцами. Превратил Одессу в сад.
> А нынешние «отцы города» способны только на то, чтобы уничтожать всё. Временщики все.

----------


## Cetus

> Только подумалось...может пронесет
> 
> Новый генплан предполагает застройку склонов
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Polovina_odesskih_sklonov_budet_zastroena-004276/


 Более того - парк  "Юбилейный " отсутствует как таковой в пояснительной записке к генплану.  Т.е. он выключен вообще из списка парков Одессы. Это и дает юридическую возможность застройки. Ошибочка  небольшая вышла у разработчиков - потеряны 360 гектаров зеленых насаждений.  
По генплану застраивается приблизительно 300 гектаров. Ну а народцу, так и быть оставляют 60.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Мне еще этот коммент понравился :


> Поехали бы в Киев посмотрели на парки: Голосеевский, Гидропарк, Нивки. А Одесса задыхается!


  - киевляне, да и крымчане тоже, - молодцы, как-то дружней что ли, отстаивают СВОИ парки\пляжи\памятники архитектуры, борятся с НЕзаконными новостроями.. Правда, ребята с Черемушек взялись отстаивать парк "Горького", перечитала тему - вроде объединяются пригласили ТВ, значит ЕСТЬ шанс и ВСЕ у них получится.  
 Этот парк хоть и районный, но с людьми повезло - гуляют в парке, НЕзависимо от времени года, ИМХО, вот "Юбилейный" - общеГОРОДской парк, да еще и в ПРИРОДООХРАННОЙ полосе моря, но закончится пляжн. сезон и сторонних "глаз" будет меньше.. Хотя и "кризе" еще далеко до окончания, по крайней мере в строит. отрасли, типО, профи так говорят, но рано или поздно может и эта причина закончиться.. 
 Но эти.. хотят заложить это НЕзаконное строительство в генплан ( впихнуть в НЕвпихУемое), т.е ПРИДАТЬ ВИД "законности" тому, за что , в законопослушном обществе и Государстве кое-кто, причем НЕ один, а в "сговоре группы лиц" + "для получения нетрудовых..в размере.." + "использование служебного.." + "экологич. темы Закона" вместе с Земельн. и Водным Кодексами, ИМХО, и никакой "неприкасаемости" из-за "особо крупный.." + "непоправимый ущерб..".. Жаль, - не Юрист.. Пардон, - размечталась..

----------


## JN

В очередной раз Марат Касимов, теперь уже на камеру, произнес, что парка "Юбилейный" в Одессе не существует. По всему уже, надеюсь, городу ходят копии документов, однозначно доказывающих, что такой парк есть, и никому не известен документ(решение местного совета, или Кабмина, или еще какого-либо уполномоченного органа), согласно которого с "Юбилейного" снят статус парка. Касимов же, являясь официальным лицом - чиновником не низкого ранга, позволяет себе произносить в эфир заведомую ложь. Интересно мнение юристов, можно ли его за это привлечь к ответственности, и к какой?

Если да, то интересно получается - точно так же высказывались и Гурвий, и Кучук, и прочаа. :smileflag:

----------


## Jina

Парк Юбилейный,склоны, Трасса Здоровья.
Когда парк закладывали,высаживали деревья,был установлен знак,который сообщал,что здесь разбивается парк Юбилейный и дата. Это было достаточно серьезное событие для Одессы, обсуждаемое родителями,соседями.
Сейчас этот знак я не могу найти.

----------


## guzja

> Парк Юбилейный,склоны, Трасса Здоровья.
> Когда парк закладывали,высаживали деревья,был установлен знак,который сообщал,что здесь разбивается парк Юбилейный и дата. Это было достаточно серьезное событие для Одессы, обсуждаемое родителями,соседями.
> Сейчас этот знак я не могу найти.


 И я помню знак, что парк разбит в честь миллионного жителя Одессы, даже фамилия была, но потом он исчез

----------


## JN

> И я помню знак, что парк разбит в честь миллионного жителя Одессы, даже фамилия была, но потом он исчез


 В честь миллионного жителя в парке "Юбилейный" была названа аллея. Сам же парк несколько старее. Его первое название "им 50-тилетия Великой октябрской социалистической революции", т.к. к 1967 г. он был, в основном, уже разбит. В народе его называли "Юбилейным" для краткости. :smileflag:  Как и когда потом название "Юбилейный" закрепилось документально? Мне не известно, но, по крайнер мере с 1993 г. и по сей день именно как "Юбилейный" он фигурирует во всех документах.
А первый, известный мне, документ о разбивке парка над морем, датирован 1961г.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Вот такое море было сегодня утром. Вода теплая, ветерок свежий, небольшие волны.


 Вот такие фото увидел в соседней теме про море...был сегодня там на пляже...это же кошмар...бомжи...грязь...песка нет...блин да пусть там все застроят!кому нужны такие пляжи!?и правильно застраивают там где рондинская стройка-ведь там было аналогичное сборище всяких нечистоплотных людей

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот такие фото увидел в соседней теме про море...был сегодня там на пляже...это же кошмар...бомжи...грязь...песка нет...блин да пусть там все застроят!кому нужны такие пляжи!?и правильно застраивают там где рондинская стройка-ведь там было аналогичное сборище всяких нечистоплотных людей


 Вот видите! А для меня это почти единственное место, где еще можно купаться и почти не воняет косметикой. Ну и ходите на песчаные пляжи, не ходите на эти. Песка ведь намыли - выше крыши.  
Песок я, например, терпеть не могу, но не предлагаю же на этом основании застроить все песчаные пляжи бетонными коробками.
На нетерпимых эта власть и держится.

----------


## JN

> Во...это же кошмар...бомжи...грязь...песка нет...блин да пусть там все застроят!кому нужны такие пляжи!?и правильно застраивают там где рондинская стройка-ведь там было аналогичное сборище всяких нечистоплотных людей


 Какая продвинутая логика - новое мЫшление, прямо! А давайте от Вашего дома мусор не вывозить, а наоборот, подвозить, и не подметать. А потом, через годик, снесем всю Ваше антисанитарию, и продадим место Рондину или Климову - вечный бизнес.

----------


## Старпом Lom

а кому этот пляж принадлежит?университету?так причем здесь городская власть?я серьезно...чей это пляж?ведь это же не городской

----------


## Jorjic

> а кому этот пляж принадлежит?университету?так причем здесь городская власть?я серьезно...чей это пляж?ведь это же не городской


 Слава Богу, ничей. Так же, как и бухточка с другой стороны чкаловского пляжа.
Кстати, Вы не знаете кому принадлежало все одесское побережье от порта до Люстдорфа?
ЗЫ. А убираем мы там сами и мусор выносится на ТЗ.

----------


## Старпом Lom

понял...

----------


## A.I.DENIKIN

> Вот такие фото увидел в соседней теме про море...был сегодня там на пляже...это же кошмар...бомжи...грязь...песка нет...блин да пусть там все застроят!кому нужны такие пляжи!?и правильно застраивают там где рондинская стройка-ведь там было аналогичное сборище всяких нечистоплотных людей


 Ну да навести порядок - это целое дело, а застрить побережье "элитными коробками из под кроссовок"  - это выход, территория будет всегда чистой, да и бомжи растворятся (сами по себе) в подворотнях города  :smileflag:

----------


## Эрик

> Вот такие фото увидел в соседней теме про море...был сегодня там на пляже...это же кошмар...бомжи...грязь...песка нет...блин да пусть там все застроят!кому нужны такие пляжи!?и правильно застраивают там где рондинская стройка-ведь там было аналогичное сборище всяких нечистоплотных людей


 И тогда потянутся лимузины и прочее через трассу здоровья,загаживая пока ещё чистый воздух хоть там.Только что катался по трассе здоровья.Чистый воздух-чистое здоровье.Но такие как Рондин,вы с вашим мировоззрением и другие "одесситы",думающие только о своей мошне, скоро
и там загадят всё.Как начали уже загаживать высотками Французский б-р.
А с  бомжами и грязью должны бороться милиция и коммунальные службы,а не хапужные застройщики.

----------


## Старпом Lom

по моему чистый воздух на трассе здоровья портят неслабо шашлычники...и катаюсь я там чуть ли не каждый день и за последние годы отмечаю только перемены к лучшему-убраны машины полностью-чего не было до Гурвица. только он навел порядок полный в этом вопросе и наконец трасса почти полностью получила новое покрытие...опять же при нынешнем мэре и его хапужных застройщиках...а если вам нравится жить в грязи-так живите...не мешайте другим только

----------


## JN

> по моему чистый воздух на трассе здоровья портят неслабо шашлычники...и катаюсь я там чуть ли не каждый день и за последние годы отмечаю только перемены к лучшему-убраны машины полностью-чего не было до Гурвица. только он навел порядок полный в этом вопросе и наконец трасса почти полностью получила новое покрытие...опять же при нынешнем мэре и его хапужных застройщиках...а если вам нравится жить в грязи-так живите...не мешайте другим только


 Вы лжец! По поводу того, что Вам не нравится запах шашлыков, я ничего говорить не буду - может и не нравится. А ввот по поводу убранных машин Вы лжете, и я и мои друзья, неоднократно, при Гурвице конфликтовали на ТЗ с водителями и хозяевами(это не одно и то же) всевозможных машин. До Гурвица по ТЗ грузовики груженые не ездили, и ТЗ не уничтожали, до уровня колеи. Нового покрытия никакого на ТЗ нет! Думайте, господин нанятый, кому врать!

----------


## Старпом Lom

поосторожней с обвинениями, нервный вы наш...это как же нет покрытия нового?да вы слепой, батенька...машин на трассе нет...я удивлен просто...я еще и лжец...да и нанятый...смешно...почему все ваши противники-нанятые?

----------


## JN

> ...машин на трассе нет......я еще и лжец......смешно...почему все ваши противники-нанятые?


 Да я сам их останавливал - поэтому Вы и лжец. А почему нанятые, так я не вижу другого основания.

----------


## Старпом Lom

вы видите лишь только то что хотите видеть...к сожалению

----------


## Viktoz

> почему все ваши противники-нанятые?


 Во первых у меня нет противников, а во вторых - так откровенно и нагло врать и рассказывать сказки просто так человек не будет. Вы или  вообще на ТЗ не были, либо пишите то, за что платят даже не удосужившись проверить что там на сомом деле.

----------


## JN

Ну да, ну да, например, машины, которые останавливал...
Вы, видимо, видите то, что хотите не Вы. Я в этом не виноват.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Во первых у меня нет противников, а во вторых - так откровенно и нагло врать и рассказывать сказки просто так человек не будет. Вы или  вообще на ТЗ не были, либо пишете то  за что платят даже не удосужившись проверить что там на сомом деле.


 не буду спорить...вас не переубедишь...конечно не был на ТЗ...я вообще из-за компа не вылажу...надо ж бабки гурвица отрабатывать

----------


## Viktoz

> не буду спорить...вас не переубедишь...конечно не был на ТЗ...я вообще из-за компа не вылажу...надо ж бабки гурвица отрабатывать


 Спасибо за откровенность .

----------


## Ginger

> пэто как же нет покрытия нового?да вы слепой, батенька...машин на трассе нет...


 Волшебные зеленые очки?
Замрите на 5 минут возле спуска Азарова - раз в 30 секунд курсирует туда-сюда обслуга. Про спуск у Хуторка  - я вообще промолчу!

И по поводу асфальта.....спуститесь на ролики...вы эти несчастные 300 метров "нового покрытия" в сумме по всей ТЗ  боготворить будете!

Хотя...было бы кому это рассказывать...тот, кто действительно бывает на ТЗ итак в курсе....а тут бисер....

----------


## Старпом Lom

300метров...машины...и не стыдно...видно вы слишком молоды и не помните всяких уродов гоняющих по трассе и днем и ночью...ладно спорить не буду...на этом форуме к сожалению последнее время приветствуется лишь одна точка зрения...пока...купайтесь и катайтесь на здоровье

----------


## JN

> 300метров...машины...и не стыдно...видно вы слишком молоды и не помните всяких уродов гоняющих по трассе и днем и ночью...ладно спорить не буду...на этом форуме к сожалению последнее время приветствуется лишь одна точка зрения...пока...купайтесь и катайтесь на здоровье


 Ой, да кончайте лгать! Уродов, гоняющих по ТЗ я навиделся уже в ЭТО, послебоделановское - гурвицевское время, дофигища, потому, что большую часть этой новой, им. ющенка, жизни провел на склонах. И не Вам мне рассказывать кто там, и как катается. А купаться, надеюсь, еще, немного, будем ...

P.S. Хотите померяться молодостью? Ну-ну.

----------


## Jina

> Вот такие фото увидел в соседней теме про море...был сегодня там на пляже...это же кошмар...бомжи...грязь...песка нет...блин да пусть там все застроят!кому нужны такие пляжи!?и правильно застраивают там где рондинская стройка-ведь там было аналогичное сборище всяких нечистоплотных людей


 НАМ нужны наши пляжи! А те,кто довел их до такого состояния,а теперь застраивает под ваше одобрение--нам не нужны!

----------


## Эрик

> по моему чистый воздух на трассе здоровья портят неслабо шашлычники...и катаюсь я там чуть ли не каждый день и за последние годы отмечаю только перемены к лучшему-убраны машины полностью-чего не было до Гурвица. только он навел порядок полный в этом вопросе и наконец трасса почти полностью получила новое покрытие...опять же при нынешнем мэре и его хапужных застройщиках...а если вам нравится жить в грязи-так живите...не мешайте другим только


 Я тоже катаюсь там частенько и вот что я увидел там(см.фото):огромные фуры ,как возле коттеджного новостроя между Чкаловским и Дельфином курсируют как велосипеды,так и возле рондинской стройки.Шашлычники есть,но сам наблюдал,как милиция заставляла гасить огонь.Патруль из двух миллиционеров на мотороллерах делал это каждый день,объезжая территорию.Правда "частных" авто на трассе нет.Хотя и возле ресторанов Отрады шустрят "служебные"микроавтобусы.Опять же -бардак.Пусть покупают электромобили и не портят картину.Хотя,о чём я?Скоро начнётся "стройка века" по застройке склонов и можно будет делать фото,подобные моим по всему побережью.

----------


## Anton

> поосторожней с обвинениями, нервный вы наш...это как же нет покрытия нового?да вы слепой, батенька...машин на трассе нет...я удивлен просто...я еще и лжец...да и нанятый...смешно...почему все ваши противники-нанятые?


 Залатанный в нескольких местах асфальт новым покрытием не является.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

То, что при Гурвице дела на склонах пошли лучше - это однозначно. А тот бомжатник, что там был, никому не нужен. Нужна комплексная продуманная застройка с улучшением инфраструктуры и коммуникаций. За средства города этого не сделать. Потому нужно привлекать застройщиков. Так делается во всём мире и ничего в этом нет плохого. Конечно, за застройкой нужно следить и контролировать все этапы. Не допускать хаотичной застройки. На сегодня, я сужу по себе, меня всё устраивает. И ещё, ребята, не забывайте, что многие территории на склонах были проданы ещё при Боделане.

----------


## Jorjic

> То, что при Гурвице дела на склонах пошли лучше - это однозначно. А тот бомжатник, что там был, никому не нужен. Нужна комплексная продуманная застройка с улучшением инфраструктуры и коммуникаций. За средства города этого не сделать. Потому нужно привлекать застройщиков. Так делается во всём мире и ничего в этом нет плохого. Конечно, за застройкой нужно следить и контролировать все этапы. Не допускать хаотичной застройки. На сегодня, я сужу по себе, меня всё устраивает. И ещё, ребята, не забывайте, что многие территории на склонах были проданы ещё при Боделане.


 Мне по барабану при ком были проданы. Хотя стоит обратить внимание на то, кто не дает аннулировать незаконные сделки.
А следить и контролировать, конечно, можно. На этом многие специализируются и жируют. Вон уже в городе "слежка" идет во всю. Результат, правда, всегда почему-то один.
ЗЫ. Мне очень нравятся заявления типа *никому* не нужен. Если проводился опрос, то меня точно не спрашивали.
Пишите честно - *мне* не нужен. А я напишу - мне нужен. И посчитаем.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..А тот бомжатник, что там был, никому не нужен..


  - Ну и КОГО за превращение ОБЩЕгородского ПАРКа на территории ЗАЩИТНОЙ прибрежной полосы в "бомжатник" к ответственности..? А насчет "никому не нужен".. - там  сверху можно даже на результаты "нерепрезентативного" опроса ОДЕССКОГО форума посмотреть, прежде чем за всех .. 



> ..Нужна комплексная продуманная застройка с улучшением инфраструктуры и коммуникаций..


  - А как насчет соблюдения Законов, в частности Водного и Земельного Кодексов + Природоохранное законодательство? - Будем игнорировать, как "наши слуги народа" или может не ознакомились? - милости просим в начало темы, ссылки и цитаты выкладывались

----------


## Jina

> Нужна комплексная продуманная застройка с улучшением инфраструктуры и коммуникаций. За средства города этого не сделать. Потому нужно привлекать застройщиков. Так делается во всём мире и ничего в этом нет плохого. .


 Я не знаю,как делается во всем мире,я там не была! Но здесь,рядом с Отрадой живет несколько поколений нашей большой семьи, включая и бабушку 1919 г.р. И со всей ответственностью я заявляю--Я ПРОТИВ ЗАСТРОЙКИ СКЛОНОВ! Что и кто там может умного построить? Если не в состоянии просто почистить этот уникальный парк,эти пляжи. И не говорите мне,что нет денег. Это гнусная ложь.А,правда в том,что можно по легкому срубить бабло. И ,видать, цифры так зашкаливают,что совесть выкл.

----------


## Jina

> Мне по барабану при ком были проданы. Хотя стоит обратить внимание на то, кто не дает аннулировать незаконные сделки.
> А следить и контролировать, конечно, можно. На этом многие специализируются и жируют. Вон уже в городе "слежка" идет во всю. Результат, правда, всегда почему-то один.
> ЗЫ. Мне очень нравятся заявления типа *никому* не нужен. Если проводился опрос, то меня точно не спрашивали.
> Пишите честно - *мне* не нужен. А я напишу - мне нужен. И посчитаем.


 Абсолютно с вами согласна. Почему не аннулировать незаконные сделки?

Вам плюсик! По-другому поставить не получается.

----------


## A.I.DENIKIN

Ну да. Прикольнее отгрохать себе дворец у моря и облагородить  прелигающую территорию, а 'гномам' на них работающих отдых вообще противопоказан, да и нечего шататься в царском парке, не плебейское это дело.

----------


## Эрик

Старпому Lom:Только что приехал с Т3.Два мотоцикла БМВ около минуты бздыхали на Дельфине и по оконцовке припарковались у моря.Это как это?Или мотоциклы уже не в счёт?Да и гурвица на граффити(пока) вспоминают,при котором украли целый пляж возле Чкаловского...

----------


## Jina

Больше всего насторожила стеночка. Что и от чего она отделяет?

----------


## Jorjic

> Больше всего насторожила стеночка. Что и от чего она отделяет?


 Вот история этой стенки в этом сезоне.
Сначала на скале насыпали битое стекло, чтобы любопытные граждане не лазили.

Потом соорудили бетонную стену и еще позже продолжили ее уже на скалу. Сейчас там еще какие-то заградительные работы продолжаются.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вот история этой стенки в этом сезоне.
> Сначала на скале насыпали битое стекло, чтобы любопытные граждане не лазили.
> 
> Потом соорудили бетонную стену и еще позже продолжили ее уже на скалу. Сейчас там еще какие-то заградительные работы продолжаются.


 Правильно.
Эти противные плебеи так и норовят заглянуть в жизнь лучших людей города (или страны?). Надо от них отделиться стеной, - да потолще! Пусть не пялятся на то, что им не положено видеть.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> То, что при Гурвице дела на склонах пошли лучше - это однозначно. А тот бомжатник, что там был, никому не нужен. Нужна комплексная продуманная застройка с улучшением инфраструктуры и коммуникаций. За средства города этого не сделать. Потому нужно привлекать застройщиков. Так делается во всём мире и ничего в этом нет плохого. Конечно, за застройкой нужно следить и контролировать все этапы. Не допускать хаотичной застройки. На сегодня, я сужу по себе, меня всё устраивает. И ещё, ребята, не забывайте, что многие территории на склонах были проданы ещё при Боделане.


 Застроим все парки под лозунгом: "Так делается во всем мире"!
Очень важно застроить все склоны не хаотично а с использованием систематической систематизированной системы. В этом случае они станут настоящим украшением города!
Залитые в бетон...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Ув. Jorjic, спасибо Вам за фотонапоминание, ИМХО, очень НАГЛЯДНО для желающих НЕзаконной застройки Склонов, - пусть полюбуются и подумают о том , как и ГДЕ они смогут отдыхать У МОРЯ в черте города после исполнения ИХ желания..

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

А опрос, кстати, составлен некорректно. "Застройка" бывает разной. Она может быть -
1) комплексной, продуманной с улучшением коммуникаций и инфраструктуры, благоустройством береговой линии.
2) хаотичной, без учёта необходимого развития берегоукреплений и инфраструктуры. 
Уверен, если бы опрос был составлен именно так, то количество проголосовавших за первый вариант, который я озвучил, было бы намного больше.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> А опрос, кстати, составлен некорректно. "Застройка" бывает разной. Она может быть -
> 1) комплексной, продуманной с улучшением коммуникаций и инфраструктуры, благоустройством береговой линии.
> 2) хаотичной, без учёта необходимого развития берегоукреплений и инфраструктуры. 
> Уверен, если бы опрос был составлен именно так, то количество проголосовавших за первый вариант было бы намного больше.


 конечно!тут все опросы очень хитро составлены...

----------


## Jorjic

> А опрос, кстати, составлен некорректно. "Застройка" бывает разной. Она может быть -
> 1) комплексной, продуманной с улучшением коммуникаций и инфраструктуры, благоустройством береговой линии.
> 2) хаотичной, без учёта необходимого развития берегоукреплений и инфраструктуры. 
> Уверен, если бы опрос был составлен именно так, то количество проголосовавших за первый вариант, который я озвучил, было бы намного больше.


 Правильно сформулированные вопросы - залог нужного результата. Все последние опросы красноречиво об этом свидетельствуют. Потом все долго чешут репу и думают - с какого бодуна они выбрали именно это.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Уверен, если бы опрос был составлен именно так, то количество проголосовавших за первый вариант, который я озвучил, было бы намного больше.


  - даже откровенное игнорирование ЗАКОНов не смутит?..может стОит вспомнить о статусе ПАРКА и просто следить за его состоянием : своевр. уборка и подсадка зеленых насаждений, фонари, скамейки, охрана.. ИМХО, денег больших для этого НЕ требуется, не более чем в любом парке города. Только вот желания у городск. "завхозов" видеть СУЩЕСТВУЮЩУЮ зеленую зону, вернее ее остатки, - не наблюдается.., им НЬЮ ВАСЮКИ подавай, только, почему ЗА СЧЕТ имущества городск. ГРОМАДЫ - ОБЩЕдоступных пляжей и ПАРКа, неужели в южном МИЛЛИОННом городе так много парков и пляжей? Может в Одессе появляются новые ДОСТУПНЫЕ парки\скверы  и пляжи, или у нас их "перебор"?.. Ну тогда поделитесь инфой о кол.-ве зеленых насаждений на душу КАЖДОГО горожанина.., заодно и о составе газа, котор. мы ДЫШИМ. Можно еще вспомнить и о заболеваемости у жителей, причем ВСЕХ - "от мала до велика", в тех городах, где такие НОРМЫ не соблюдаются..Вы хотели бы растить СВОИХ детей в ТАКОМ городе?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> - даже откровенное игнорирование ЗАКОНов не смутит?


 В самую десятку.




> А опрос, кстати, составлен некорректно. "Застройка" бывает разной. Она может быть -
> 1) комплексной, продуманной с улучшением коммуникаций и инфраструктуры, благоустройством береговой линии.
> 2) хаотичной, без учёта необходимого развития берегоукреплений и инфраструктуры.


 Преступность, например, тоже бывает разная. Бывает хорошо продуманная, заранее организованная и спланированная, осуществляемая хорошо организованными профессионалами. А бывает - "хаотичная", "уличная", "спонтанная".




> Уверен, если бы опрос был составлен именно так, то количество проголосовавших за первый вариант, который я озвучил, было бы намного больше.

----------


## Jina

> А опрос, кстати, составлен некорректно. "Застройка" бывает разной. Она может быть -
> 1) комплексной, продуманной с улучшением коммуникаций и инфраструктуры, благоустройством береговой линии.
> 2) хаотичной, без учёта необходимого развития берегоукреплений и инфраструктуры. 
> Уверен, если бы опрос был составлен именно так, то количество проголосовавших за первый вариант, который я озвучил, было бы намного больше.


 А я считаю,что опрос составлен очень даже корректно! Гробим склоны? Комплексно,продумано или хаотично? (В данном случае не вижу никакой разницы.) Или приводим их заботливо в порядок ? Чистим,прореживаем,высаживаем. Лавочки,фонарики. И сохраняем эту уникальную зону для себя,детей,внуков.
Вас же отпрыски спросят "А где море?". А вы не сможете показать,потому что его не будет видно из-за забора.

----------


## Jina

> Вот история этой стенки в этом сезоне.
> Сначала на скале насыпали битое стекло, чтобы любопытные граждане не лазили.


 +1!
Чистый зоопарк!Не знаю,что больше унизило. Эта стенка или битое стекло.

----------


## Viktoz

> А опрос, кстати, составлен некорректно. "Застройка" бывает разной. Она может быть -
> 1)  ....
> 2) .....
> Уверен, если бы опрос был составлен именно так, то количество проголосовавших за первый вариант, который я озвучил, было бы намного больше.


 100%.. Напоминает старый добрый анекдот:



> Объявление на предприятии в Донецке:
>  - Внимание, сегодня мы идем  на выборы.
>  Кто *за* ***  - ставим напротив его фамилии галочку.
>  Кто *против* *** - ставим напротив его фамилии крестик.


  Хорошо что у нас голосование не такое

----------


## Эрик

> Больше всего насторожила стеночка. Что и от чего она отделяет?


 И таких стеночек по трассе здоровья появляется больше и больше.Вот ещё одна от Рондина,депутата,бизнесмена и "гражданина".Раньше здесь росли деревья,а теперь,вероятно, готовится парковка для будущей высотки на берегу моря.
Это под бывшим санат.Россия такая красота открывается взору.Только не надо его оправдывать борьбой с оползнями.Этот участок совершенно не отличался от километров других земель вдоль моря.Так что,давайте так же бездарно закатаем всё в бетон?

----------


## Пушкин

> И таких стеночек по трассе здоровья появляется больше и больше.Вот ещё одна от Рондина,депутата,бизнесмена и "гражданина".Раньше здесь росли деревья,а теперь,вероятно, готовится парковка для будущей высотки на берегу моря.
> Это под бывшим санат.Россия такая красота открывается взору.Только не надо его оправдывать борьбой с оползнями.Этот участок совершенно не отличался от километров других земель вдоль моря.Так что,давайте так же бездарно закатаем всё в бетон?


 Мы эту стенку, не так давно, окрестили - Сненой позора.
Кстате, кто то обратил внимание на склон с другой стороны дороги по которой поднимается грузовик - "хорошо" ползёт". На верху была мачта с флюгером, от неё до обрыва было + 10 метров, а сейчас обрыв прямо под мачтой, если мачта вообще сохранилась.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А опрос, кстати, составлен некорректно. "Застройка" бывает разной. Она может быть -
> 1) комплексной, продуманной с улучшением коммуникаций и инфраструктуры, благоустройством береговой линии.
> 2) хаотичной, без учёта необходимого развития берегоукреплений и инфраструктуры. 
> Уверен, если бы опрос был составлен именно так, то количество проголосовавших за первый вариант, который я озвучил, было бы намного больше.


 В 1000001 раз - для тех, кто в танке:
в наше напряженное время НТР, урбанизации, капиталистического способа производства, и, особенно экономического кризиса, мы - городские жители постоянно пребываем в предстрессовом состоянии. Для релаксации крайне необходимо общение с природой, созерцание ее по возможности в первозданном виде. В крайнем случае, подходят и парки, особенно расположенные в живописных местах – таких, например, как берег моря.
И такой парк у нас есть. Называется «Юбилейный». Он не велик и не особенно благоустроен, но он – есть.
Каждый желающий в любое время года может прийти в этот парк и отдохнуть там, успокоить расшатанные нервы, побегать, погонять на велике, поваляться на травке, шашлычок пожарить, позагорать. 
А что нам предлагают сторонники застройки?
Предлагают застроить, и не как попало, но – комплексно. Да какая нам разница в результате какой застройки плановой или хаотичной мы не сможем пройти к морю, будем лишены возможности гулять в парке на склонах?
Все это демагогический шлейф, призванный в очередной раз заморочить голову народу.
Дождется один мэр, что однажды в его кабинет полетят петарды и бутылки с коктейлем Молотова.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..И такой парк у нас есть. Называется «Юбилейный». Он не велик и не особенно благоустроен, но он – есть.
> Каждый желающий в любое время года может прийти в этот парк и отдохнуть там, успокоить расшатанные нервы, побегать, погонять на велике, поваляться на травке, шашлычок пожарить, позагорать..


 http://interesniy.kiev.ua/old/Nature/parks/dereviya :



> ..Исстрадавшаяся от современной урбанизации душа украинца требует эстетики души..Беспечность и безответственность некоторых управленцев нашего
> города, при бурных социально – политических изменениях, привела к реальной угрозе экологической катастрофы. Именно в этом проявляется эгоизм рыночной экономики, которая является источником жизни и одновременно может разрушить ее основы, как, впрочем, и свои собственные. Нельзя оградиться высоким забором от окружающего мира, выращивая свой тепличный огородик, решать свои собственные экономические проблемы, игнорируя законы природы, частью которой и являемся мы. Ведь мир не обусловлен только миром человека, и жизненное пространство, окружающее нас, принадлежит не только нам, но и миру деревьев, трав и цветов, не говоря уже о белочках, птицах, или прирученных нами же собаках и котах.. взирая на происходящее, складывается впечатление, что в глобальных, порой катастрофических изменениях городской среды, задействованы люди, которые его не только не понимают, но и не любят. Правда, одной любви маловато. Необходимо обществу создать такие условия, «чтобы экономике установить цели и границы, не только одной экономикой» - так утверждал немецкий философ, представитель практической философии природы и экологической этики, Клаус Михаэль Маер-Абих. А еще он говорил, что «не человек есть мерой всех вещей, а все, что нас окружает, есть мерой нашей человечности» Хотелось бы, что бы мы стали более ответственными за окружающий нас мир, за уникальный город Киев - его красоту, природу, будущее. Нам повезло – мы живем в красивом городе среди деревьев, а может и деревья растут в городе потому, что они тоже его любят!


  - написано о Киеве, но можно отнести почти ко всем городам Украины и очень жаль, ИМХО, что Одесса не исключение.

----------


## JN

> Мы эту стенку, не так давно, окрестили - Сненой позора.


 Я бы сказал, что это стена нашего с вами, одесситы, позора. Потому, что позорить власть, а тем более такую, как Гурвиц или Боделан, уже некуда. А нам позор, что мы не способны с этим справиться.

----------


## JN

> И такой парк у нас есть. Называется «Юбилейный». *Он не велик* ...


 Не такой уж он и маленький. По состоянию не 2005 г. его площадь составляла 361 Га. Это, практически половина зеленых насаждений Одессы. Ведь дело в том, что парк "Юбилейный" должен был простираться от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана. Что, собственно, и было отражено в *действующем* Генплане, и фактически это есть. Правда, вопреки всем грозным приказам и постановлениям, он так и не был "вынесен в натуру", и сейчас сильно "подерибанен" Климовыми, Рондиными, и пр. людьми без родины.

----------


## Jina

> Мы эту стенку, не так давно, окрестили - Сненой позора.
> Кстате, кто то обратил внимание на склон с другой стороны дороги по которой поднимается грузовик - "хорошо" ползёт". На верху была мачта с флюгером, от неё до обрыва было + 10 метров, а сейчас обрыв прямо под мачтой, если мачта вообще сохранилась.


 
Прошлым летом рубили деревья на этом склоне,корчевали пни и бульдозером съели склон.
Может, пойти с плакатиком постоять? Флажком гринписовским помахать?
Мы молчим,а они нас съедят бульдозером,как тот склон.

----------


## Jina

> Я бы сказал, что это стена нашего с вами, одесситы, позора. Потому, что позорить власть, а тем более такую, как Гурвиц или Боделан, уже некуда. А нам позор, что мы не способны с этим справиться.


 
Больно и стыдно в этом признаться,но это,действительно,позор.

----------


## Эрик

> Прошлым летом рубили деревья на этом склоне,корчевали пни и бульдозером съели склон.
> Может, пойти с плакатиком постоять? Флажком гринписовским помахать?
> Мы молчим,а они нас съедят бульдозером,как тот склон.


 Да чего уж мелочиться...Обратитесь к Круку(среднему) как к ответственному за экологию в горисполкоме.А то он всё гламурит да маристелаклабит,а прямых обязанностей никак не выполняет.Взять хотя бы вопрос продажи припортового завода,которую предложила его партийная патронесса Ю.Тимошенко.Он первый должен бы заявить о нежелательности такой продажи.Но ему,видимо,партийные интересы дороже интересов одесситов.Прошу прощения за лёгкий оффтоп...

----------


## юрра

> Да чего уж мелочиться...Обратитесь к Круку(среднему) как к ответственному за экологию в горисполкоме.А то он всё гламурит да маристелаклабит,а прямых обязанностей никак не выполняет.Взять хотя бы вопрос продажи припортового завода,которую предложила его партийная патронесса Ю.Тимошенко.Он первый должен бы заявить о нежелательности такой продажи.Но ему,видимо,партийные интересы дороже интересов одесситов.Прошу прощения за лёгкий оффтоп...


 Партийные интересы всегда должны быть при выше всего

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- ИМХО, какие же это партийные, это абсолютно карманные интересы, - когда  из "кармана" государства т.е., каждого, среднестатистического украинца, содержимое.., при помощи неких манипуляций..( вспомните, как работает фокусник\аферист) плавно "перетекает" в карманы определенного лица\группы лиц..И вот этот самый .."интерес", действительно "превыше ВСЕГО", как можно убедиться и законОФ тоже, хоть и НЕ на "частную лавочку" эти граждане работают.., ИМХО

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Прошлым летом рубили деревья на этом склоне,корчевали пни и бульдозером съели склон.
> Может, пойти с плакатиком постоять? Флажком гринписовским помахать?
> Мы молчим,а они нас съедят бульдозером,как тот склон.


 пора уже дубиной народной войны помахать.
время флажков, похоже, уже прошло.

----------


## Dema

> То, что при Гурвице дела на склонах пошли лучше - это однозначно. А тот бомжатник, что там был, никому не нужен. *Нужна комплексная продуманная застройка с улучшением инфраструктуры и коммуникаций*. За средства города этого не сделать. Потому нужно привлекать застройщиков. Так делается во всём мире и ничего в этом нет плохого. Конечно, за застройкой нужно следить и контролировать все этапы. Не допускать хаотичной застройки. На сегодня, я сужу по себе, меня всё устраивает. И ещё, ребята, не забывайте, что многие территории на склонах были проданы ещё при Боделане.


 Никакой комплексной, а тем более продуманной застройки на склонах нет.
Полунезаконно (скорее полностью незаконно) продают участки, потом везут в Киев чемоданчик и делают правку на действующем генплане и вперед.
Кроме того там строить такое большое вообще нельзя (по геологии), а так как можно не строят ибо оооочень дорого. Убивают парк и все.

----------


## Буджак

То, что при Гурвице склоны умирают, это однозначно! Это не зависит от продуманности застройки или еще чего-то, ибо любая застройка убивает парк, который там был и которого уже никогда не будет. Именно поэтому Гурвиц - убийца Одессы. На склонах должны быть деревья, как было до Гурвица, когда Одесса еще была живой. Любые здания и заборы на склонах ее губят.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Никакой комплексной, а тем более продуманной застройки на склонах нет.


 Ну так это ж совсем другой разговор. Правильно, нужно именно так поднимать вопрос, а не мямлить о том, что "склоны умирают, однозначно!" и т. д. и т. п. 
Гурвиц делает правильно - он использует неизбежную застройку для блага города и стремится выжать из застройщиков максимум дивидендов для Одессы. 
Очень неплохой проект компании Миханики, насколько я с ним ознакомился. И в принципе, я не был бы так пессимистичен, хотя, естессно, без чего-то неадекватного в таком деле обойтись практически невозможно. А оставлять всё в таком виде, как оно было, не имеет смысла. Лично я хочу видеть Одессу современным туристическим центом, а не жалкой провинцией со склонами, поросшими редким лишайником.
И если уж на то пошло, то пусть наша доблестная оппозиция, вместо того, чтобы бить лица беззащитным демонстрантам, _займётся контролем застройки._ Только не таким, каким занимаются в этой теме 90% форумчан, а настоящим и профессиональным, хотя, от сегодняшней оппозиции этого ждать не приходится.

----------


## Pinky

А туристическим долларом не хотите?  ладно, доля шутки, как грится... Очень спорно, что будут хоть какие-то "дивиденды" для Одессы, кроме разовых и тут-же проеденых выплат, а склоны потеряем навсегда.
Почему сторонники застройки склонов не думают о том, что солнце встает на востоке, а заходит на западе? Склоны расположены по линии север-юг, во второй половине дня высотки на склонах закроют солнце и его на пляжах не будет! 
Логичнее набережную, современную, с высотками, построить там, где сейчас х.з. что в виде неработающих предприятий (исключая кабельный завод, он работает по-моему) - никаких склонов, ровненько, насыпать пляжи, солнце освещает весь день равномерно, а сейчас что? Посмотрите, на берегу моря склады кабельного, катушки с кабелем загорают!!!

----------


## Эрик

[QUOTE=Кот Да Винчи;6828908]
 Лично я хочу видеть Одессу современным туристическим центом, а не жалкой провинцией со склонами, поросшими редким лишайником.

Вы думаете туристам,особенно иностранным, понравится город наводнённый стадами бездомных собак,переносящих не только лишайник редкий,когда они начнут углубляться из центра Одессы на его склоны и прочие территории?

----------


## aliaodessa

[QUOTE=Эрик;6829695]


> Лично я хочу видеть Одессу современным туристическим центом, а не жалкой провинцией со склонами, поросшими редким лишайником.
> 
> Вы думаете туристам,особенно иностранным, понравится город наводнённый стадами бездомных собак,переносящих не только лишайник редкий,когда они начнут углубляться из центра Одессы на его склоны и прочие территории?


 Так вы за иностранцев переживаете ? Или за бездомных собак ?

----------


## Dema

> Ну так это ж совсем другой разговор. Правильно, нужно именно так поднимать вопрос, а не мямлить о том, что "склоны умирают, однозначно!" и т. д. и т. п. 
> *Гурвиц делает правильно* - он использует неизбежную застройку для блага города и стремится выжать из застройщиков максимум дивидендов для Одессы. 
> Очень неплохой проект компании Миханики, насколько я с ним ознакомился. И в принципе, я не был бы так пессимистичен, хотя, естессно, без чего-то неадекватного в таком деле обойтись практически невозможно. А оставлять всё в таком виде, как оно было, не имеет смысла. Лично я хочу видеть Одессу современным туристическим центом, а не жалкой провинцией со склонами, поросшими редким лишайником.
> И если уж на то пошло, то пусть наша доблестная оппозиция, вместо того, чтобы бить лица беззащитным демонстрантам, _займётся контролем застройки._ Только не таким, каким занимаются в этой теме 90% форумчан, а настоящим и профессиональным, хотя, от сегодняшней оппозиции этого ждать не приходится.


 В моем сообщении основное было про незаконность строительства и опасность с точки зрения геологии (вообще-то). Тебя это не тревожит?
Я не пустословлю (немного в курсе дела).

----------


## casel

> Ну так это ж совсем другой разговор. Правильно, нужно именно так поднимать вопрос, а не мямлить о том, что "склоны умирают, однозначно!" и т. д. и т. п. 
> Гурвиц делает правильно - он использует неизбежную застройку для блага города и стремится выжать из застройщиков максимум дивидендов для Одессы. 
> Очень неплохой проект компании Миханики, насколько я с ним ознакомился. И в принципе, я не был бы так пессимистичен, хотя, естессно, без чего-то неадекватного в таком деле обойтись практически невозможно. А оставлять всё в таком виде, как оно было, не имеет смысла. Лично я хочу видеть Одессу современным туристическим центом, а не жалкой провинцией со склонами, поросшими редким лишайником.
> И если уж на то пошло, то пусть наша доблестная оппозиция, вместо того, чтобы бить лица беззащитным демонстрантам, _займётся контролем застройки._ Только не таким, каким занимаются в этой теме 90% форумчан, а настоящим и профессиональным, хотя, от сегодняшней оппозиции этого ждать не приходится.


 Я уже как то писал что от натыкивания многоэтажек и уничтожения склонов Одесса не станет туристическим центром. Очень много других проблем есть, там может с них стоит начать? А гостиницами и развлекухой в единственном зеленом уголке города иностранцев и просто туристов сюда особо не заманешь.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Гурвиц делает правильно - он использует неизбежную застройку для блага города и стремится выжать из застройщиков максимум дивидендов для Одессы.


 Гурвиц, может быть, делает все правильно. Многие так и поступают: если изнасилование неизбежно, они стараются расслабиться и выжать из насильника максимум.
Но это позиция Гурвица, а у меня несколько другой взгляд на жизнь.



> Очень неплохой проект компании Миханики, насколько я с ним ознакомился. И в принципе, я не был бы так пессимистичен, хотя, естессно, без чего-то неадекватного в таком деле обойтись практически невозможно. А оставлять всё в таком виде, как оно было, не имеет смысла.


 Проект Михаников, может быть, и неплохой. Но у него, как и у всех остальных проектов "освоения" системы дренажа подпочвенных вод из центра корода (известных в простонародье как "склоны"), есть онда особенность. Если их построить, то через пару лет уровень грунтовых вод в центральной части Одессы поднимется. Невысоко,метра на три. И вместо нынешнего уровня порядка минус четыре-пять метров мы получим мокрые подвалы и фундаменты всего центра города, после чего мне придется переехать жить в другое место. 

Поэтому контроль застройки у меня один - противодействовать ей всеми доступными способами. С "Миханиками" я боролся вполне законными методами. В этом проекте меня больше всего не устраивал тот момент, что греки могут начать стройку, срубить деревья, вырыть котлован - и после этого остаться на кукане без денег из-за падения спроса и цен на недвижимость (да, да, я предвидел падение спроса и цен на недвижимость еще в 2007 году). В такой ситуации к 2009 году мы получили бы изувеченный склон с неукрепленным котлованом и нарушенными путями отвода поверхностных и подпочвенных вод, и рядом Михаников на кукане. Что мы имеем сейчас? Сейчас мы имеем Михаников на кукане и двадцать гектаров нетронутых берегоукрепительных сооружений, худо-бедно выполняющих свои функции.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Лично я хочу видеть Одессу современным *туристическим центом*, а не жалкой провинцией со склонами, поросшими редким лишайником.


 
Еще одно демагогическое измышление.
 Кто и зачем приедет в Одессу отдыхать если есть гораздо более подходящие, в первую очередь по климатическим показателям, места? У нас 8 месяцев в году плохая погода. Город молодой и для ширкого туризма не интересный.

 А на склонах настроят в первую очередь ЖИЛЫЕ дома, огороженные высокими ЗАБОРАМИ, охраняемые злыми СЕКЮРИТИ. К этим домам будут идти широкие автострады, коммуникации, все это будет ярко освещаться и отзываться лаем на прохожих.

ПАРК превратят в еще один городской район с населеним в несколько тысяч человек. А Остальным одесситам - примерно одному миллиону придется сиротливо жаться в Аркадии и на Ланжероне, если, конечно, наша нынешняя власть смилостивится их нам оставить.

----------


## Эрик

[QUOTE=aliaodessa;6829780]


> Так вы за иностранцев переживаете ? Или за бездомных собак ?


 Пока лишь могу констатировать,что туристов всех национальностей становится меньше,а вот собачьи стаи растут вместе с ростом высоток как в рекреационной зоне,так и по всему городу.Пока строят-заводят стайку собачек для охраны стройки.Построили,заборик убрали и вот вам очередной выпускной новой стаи на просторы родной Одессы.

----------


## Hermione Granger

[QUOTE=Эрик;6829695]


> Лично я хочу видеть Одессу современным туристическим центом, а не жалкой провинцией со склонами, поросшими редким лишайником.
> 
> Вы думаете туристам,особенно иностранным, понравится город наводнённый стадами бездомных собак,переносящих не только лишайник редкий,когда они начнут углубляться из центра Одессы на его склоны и прочие территории?


 Лично я хочу видеть Одессу городом, в котором можно было бы жить. Ту Одессу, которая нужна ее жителям, а не ту, которую навязывают нам местные "хозяева". 
И вы знаете - мне абсолютно безразлично что подумают о нашем береге иностранные туристы, которых вы собираетесь сюда привлекать благодаря абсолютно безграмотной застройке и уничтожению прибрежной зоны. Меня больше волнует что подумают об этом всем мои дети, когда они придут искать кусочек моря среди бетонных стен и заборов.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> А Остальным одесситам - примерно одному миллиону придется сиротливо жаться в Аркадии и на Ланжероне, если, конечно, наша нынешняя власть смилостивится их нам оставить.


 О, какие хорошие слова. "Смилостивится их нам оставить". Боюсь что не смилостивится, потому что и Аркадия и Ланжерон стоят денег, а деньги нужны всегда и всем, даже нашей нынешней власти. Это бизнес, а в бизнесе нет чувства совести.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Лично я хочу видеть Одессу современным туристическим центом, а не жалкой провинцией со склонами, поросшими редким лишайником.


 А я хочу видеть ее прекрасным городом, каким она и была пока ее не взялись осовременивать "европейцы". Пусть и той самой провинцией, которая по странному недоразумению стала известной во всем мире. Очень надеюсь, что вам не удастся ее "реконструировать" в европейском (в вашем понимании) духе.

----------


## JN

> Почему сторонники застройки склонов не думают о том, что солнце встает на востоке, а заходит на западе?


 Они вообще ни о чем не думают, кроме баксов. Видимо не обучены. Ответственности минимум. А с гибкостью языка все в норме, даже больше, чем в норме - феноменально гибкий и мягкий язык.

----------


## JN

> И вы знаете - мне абсолютно безразлично что подумают о нашем береге иностранные туристы, ....


 Знаете, некоторое время назад, года два, когда ЭКО стояло на склонах, по ТЗ к нам подошла группа итальянцев, человек шесть-семь. Они любопытные люди, сами подошли, расспросили что мы здесь делаем(по-английски :smileflag: ), и пожелали отстоять то, что есть у нас, сказали, что наши склоны - это нечто уникальное.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Знаете, некоторое время назад, года два, когда ЭКО стояло на склонах, по ТЗ к нам подошла группа итальянцев, человек шесть-семь. Они любопытные люди, сами подошли, расспросили что мы здесь делаем(по-английски), и пожелали отстоять то, что есть у нас, сказали, что наши склоны - это нечто уникальное.


 ну так правильно, это те туристы, которые приезжают посмотреть на Одессу, а не те, которые приезжают посидеть в увеселительных заведениях, понежится в бассейне во дворе новопостроенного жилого комплекса.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> А я хочу видеть ее прекрасным городом, каким она и была пока ее не взялись осовременивать "европейцы". Пусть и той самой провинцией, которая по странному недоразумению стала известной во всем мире. Очень надеюсь, что вам не удастся ее "реконструировать" в европейском (в вашем понимании) духе.


 как раз европейцы и сделали Одессу тем прекрасным городом, который вам нравится

----------


## Hermione Granger

> как раз европейцы и сделали Одессу тем прекрасным городом, который вам нравится


 угу, европейцы, только не новоиспеченные, а настоящие, которым не чужды были истинные ценности жизни.

----------


## aliaodessa

Да нет...они просто сами себе дома строили..личные..так что,поэтому собственно и старались...

----------


## Старпом Lom

когда ж вы уже поймете что мы не живем при коммунизме или социализме и что все равно все скоро будет частным...

----------


## Hermione Granger

> когда ж вы уже поймете что мы не живем при коммунизме или социализме и что все равно все скоро будет частным...


 а почему вы думаете, что кто-то этого не понимает? конечно, если городская власть, вместе в властью получила город на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой, и скоро его весь распродаст то город станет частным.

----------


## Jorjic

> когда ж вы уже поймете что мы не живем при коммунизме или социализме и что все равно все скоро будет частным...


 Это что, обязательное условие отсутствия коммунизма и социализма? Что-то в цивилизованных странах это не соблюдается. Может быть там уже коммунизм? А, кстати, нормальный (а не большевистский) социализм - это не так уж плохо. Посмотрите на скандинавов.

----------


## aliaodessa

> а почему вы думаете, что кто-то этого не понимает? конечно, если городская власть, вместе в властью получила город на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой, и скоро его весь распродаст то город станет частным.


 Значит,когда Одесса (та,как вы выражаетесь,старая..) была в частных руках и у каждого дома был хозяин - вы восторгаетесь сейчас тем временем...А сейчас - вы против передачи в собственность кому-либо..Странно..

простите,у вас квартира в собственности( вы ж ее просто так получили..на блюдечке,с голубой каемочкой)? может стоит отдать ее Одессе - пусть все одесситы порадуются..
Ну,давайте ! Как прошлые меценаты - просто подарите!С удовольствием поживу у вас дома..
Вы путаете понятия.Сначала была частная собственность - потом пришли коммунисты ( " взять все - и поделить" (с) Шариков)..
Сейчас времена изменились.Что делать? Только не надо про "наши деньги " и "наши налоги" ! Все платят с минимальных зарплат минимальные налоги ,но ! очень любят кричать о том,что именно их деньги ! бездумно тратит городская власть...
Вы,на досуге прикиньте,сколько налогов вы выплатили за свою жизнь..на скамейку в парке - не хватит.
Если у каждого парка,дома и т.д.будет свой хозяин и законодательно будет прописана ответственность хозяина за содержание и внешний вид (здания,парка и т.д) - только тогда будет порядок.Ну не будет больше" нашего" "общего" "всехнего" - и что ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы путаете понятия...
> Если у каждого парка, дома и т.д. будет свой хозяин и законодательно будет прописана ответственность хозяина за содержание и внешний вид (здания,парка и т.д) - только тогда будет порядок.


 Извините, но это Вы путаете понятия. Много ли Вы можете перечислить парков, скверов и прочих мест общего пользования в нормальных странах, находящихся в частном, а не муниципальном владении?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Значит,когда Одесса (та,как вы выражаетесь,старая..) была в частных руках и у каждого дома был хозяин - вы восторгаетесь сейчас тем временем...А сейчас - вы против передачи в собственность кому-либо..Странно..
> 
> простите,у вас квартира в собственности( вы ж ее просто так получили..на блюдечке,с голубой каемочкой)? может стоит отдать ее Одессе - пусть все одесситы порадуются..
> Ну,давайте ! Как прошлые меценаты - просто подарите!С удовольствием поживу у вас дома..
> Вы путаете понятия.Сначала была частная собственность - потом пришли коммунисты ( " взять все - и поделить" (с) Шариков)..
> Сейчас времена изменились.Что делать? Только не надо про "наши деньги " и "наши налоги" ! Все платят с минимальных зарплат минимальные налоги ,но ! очень любят кричать о том,что именно их деньги ! бездумно тратит городская власть...
> Вы,на досуге прикиньте,сколько налогов вы выплатили за свою жизнь..на скамейку в парке - не хватит.
> Если у каждого парка,дома и т.д.будет свой хозяин и законодательно будет прописана ответственность хозяина за содержание и внешний вид (здания,парка и т.д) - только тогда будет порядок.Ну не будет больше" нашего" "общего" "всехнего" - и что ?


 ну вы знаете, квартиру свою я не просто так получила, и ни государство, ни город в этом участия не принимали. Вы говорите, что если бы город не продавался в частную собственность, то налогов бы и на скамейку в парке не хватило бы. Только почему-то скамейки в парках (и то не во всех) появляются только в преддверии выборов. Странная тенденция, правда? 
И вот другого не пойму, недавно в Крыму была, там высотки строят исключительно в тех местах где есть скальная порода. Эти высотки простоят сотнями лет, и с ними будет все в порядке. Вы действительно верите, что эти высотки, которые строят у нас выстоят хотя-бы 10 лет? А если землетрясения? Или вы скажете что у нас его быть не может? 
Да и зачем нам землетрясения, у нас и оползней наших достаточно. 
А то, что "хозяева" города прикрываются берегоукрепительными работами и строят обманом на земле, которая пока еще принадлежит одесситам - это вы как объясните? Хотите, я у вас приду домой ремонт делать, а вместо этого что-нибудь построю у вас дома, отхапаю у вас часть вашего сада, потому что мне так захочется?

----------


## aliaodessa

Hermione Granger !
А что, продажа земли муниципальной как-то нарушает закон? 
По-моему, это прописанно ,как одна из статей наполнения городского бюджета.
Вы против застройки ? 
А я - за. Пусть строят.Все лучше,чем непролазные чащи.
Кроме трассы здоровья - там и гулять -то негде..
Вы были на Аллее славы? Подойдите к морю ..загляните вниз ..на собственность порта..Вернее на эти руины..Почему вас это не возмущает?
А про Ялту - не надо..не повод для подражания ..

----------


## Эрик

> А я хочу видеть ее прекрасным городом, каким она и была пока ее не взялись осовременивать "европейцы". Пусть и той самой провинцией, которая по странному недоразумению стала известной во всем мире. Очень надеюсь, что вам не удастся ее "реконструировать" в европейском (в вашем понимании) духе.


 Недавно(на день города)смотрел промэрский канал,где показывали иностранных гостей горисполкома,которые восхищались как одесситам удалось сохранить такой красивый город и не изуродовать его исторический облик(был,в частности упомянут,Французский бульвар)высотной застройкой!?!?Наверное когда их везли по Фр.Бульвару то несколько раз нежно закрывали ладошками их глаза.В то же время вспоминаю свою недавнюю поездку в Триест(Италия),где город окружают живописные склоны.По площади,пожалуй,не меньше наших.Так вот там они приведены в порядок,дорожки посыпаны гравием и вся огромная территория огорожена рабицей,многокилометрово.Туда можно добраться на трамвае(почти как у нас) или на авто,но только до автостоянки.По склонам можно передвигаться только пешком или на велосипеде.Кроме нескольких ресторанчиков больше ничего не построено.А какие либо строения возводят только на самом верху-на плато.В частности там выстроили корпуса университета и жилой сектор.
Видимо их муниципалитет состоит в основном из оппозиции,а не не из импровизированного строительно-монтажного управления,в котором каждый  упорно продвигает по жизни свою стройку,грудью пробивая ей дорогу в свет.

----------


## aliaodessa

Интересно..Hermione Granger а- как же вы ее, ну,квартиру не просто так получили? После 90 х купили? 
Тогда вопросов нет..

----------


## aliaodessa

Эрик! Сравните размеры налогов ( и соответственно зарплат) в Италии.
Там тоже с минималки платят?
Вы согласны платить столько,сколько итальянцы ,чтобы и у нас хватало денег на содержание парков? Так что,был бы у нас уровень жизни,как в Италии,уровень зарплат и т.д...тогда бы и сравнивали.А так - из серии -
"если бы у бабушки был ..,она была бы дедушкой"(с)

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Интересно..Hermione Granger а- как же вы ее, ну,квартиру не просто так получили? После 90 х купили? 
> Тогда вопросов нет..


 Честно скажу, после 90х я была еще маленькая, не в том возрасте чтобы покупать квартиры :smileflag:  А остальное, что касается моей квартиры, жизни т.д. абсолютно вас не касается, также как и не касается этой темы. 
А то, что продажа и застройка парка Юбилейный нарушает закон, это вам могут объяснить страницы этой темы, на которых это неоднократно писалось. А если вам хочется верить в то, что там построят благоустроенный парк, по которому можно будет гулять всем жителям этого города - это ваше право, только боюсь что ваши надежды окажутся напрасными.

----------


## aliaodessa

А как хочется верить! 
Ну,что-ж..надежда умирает последней..
И тем ни менее..оставлять склоны в их нынешнем виде - еще больший нонсенс..

----------


## Jorjic

> Hermione Granger !
> А что, продажа земли муниципальной как-то нарушает закон? 
> По-моему, это прописанно ,как одна из статей наполнения городского бюджета.
> Вы против застройки ? 
> А я - за. Пусть строят.Все лучше,чем непролазные чащи.
> Кроме трассы здоровья - там и гулять -то негде...


 Конечно, продажа земли в приморской зоне запрещена.
Если будет застройка, то трассы здоровья не будет. Будет просто трасса с выхлопными газами.
А про то, кто против, а кто за, давайте спросим одесситов. Думаю, результат (если честно провести опрос) будет очевиден. Только почему-то не хотят спрашивать.

----------


## aliaodessa

Заранее голосую - за.Как и вся моя семья.

Одесситка в 4 поколениях.

А почему вы уверенны,что трассы здоровья не будет? 
Есть факты? Или ваше мнение? Ну,тогда дописывайте - имхо..

----------


## JN

> А что, продажа земли муниципальной как-то нарушает закон? 
> ..


 Еще недавно Вы ходили под лозунгом "Я знаю законы", а теперь такое!
Alia, да будет Вам известно, водоохранные зоны в курортных городах не являются муниципальной собственностью. Это земли водного фонда, и распоряжаться ими мэрия не может, тем более продавать *под застройку* чем бы то ни было.

----------


## Jorjic

> Заранее голосую - за.Как и вся моя семья.
> Одесситка в 4 поколениях.
> А почему вы уверенны,что трассы здоровья не будет? 
> Есть факты? Или ваше мнение? Ну,тогда дописывайте - имхо..


 Давайте померяемся - я в пятом поколении.
Как Вы думаете, к этим бетонным уродцам вдоль трассы здоровья их обитатели будут ходить пешком? 
А все, что я говорю - это именно мое мнение, а не чье-то (ИМХО я не использую, слишком стар). А факты появятся потом, только тогда уже поздно будет.

----------


## JN

> Вы согласны платить столько,сколько итальянцы ,чтобы и у нас хватало денег на содержание парков?


 Alia, как Вы, наверное, догадываетесь, согласие на уплату налогов нигде не спрашивают. Почему их не платят у нас - вопрос отдельной темы, но если коротко - их платят некоим *очень другим* образом, и не совсем в казну. Т.е. государства, как такового, нет. Но повод ли это уничтожать то, что уже никогда не восполнить - денег, как Вы с ГЭЙем говорите, не хватит.

----------


## барабанщик

На 12 фонтана, внизу очень интересная стройка...Сейчас стоит. В 2008г осенью, я читал на сайте одной из строительных компаний что там строят (хотят), Три дома в пять этажей с двух уровневым подземным паркингом....Оздоровительно-развлекательный комплекс, блин....Затем, зимой, в феврале 2009г я читаю на сайте Прогресстрой что это уже они строят и даже продают комплекс из 29 усадьб, цены от 650 тыс.$...Захожу на "Ревизор"(тогда же) и вижу тему посвящённую этой стройке. Народ спрашивает - что это такое?! Я написал что это, и посоветовал зайти на сайт Прогресс. Что странно- утром не было моего поста и ВООЩЕ! САМОЙ ТЕМЫ!! Это как? На тринадцатой, уже построили домики, тоже оздоровительный комплекс...Теперь продать не могут.

----------


## Jina

> Конечно, продажа земли в приморской зоне запрещена.
> Если будет застройка, то трассы здоровья не будет. Будет просто трасса с выхлопными газами.
> А про то, кто против, а кто за, давайте спросим одесситов. Думаю, результат (если честно провести опрос) будет очевиден. Только почему-то не хотят спрашивать.


 
Давайте,действительно,спросим у одесситов!
Никогда не поверю,что настоящий одессит проголосует за то,чтобы у него отняли море и отдали каким-то мифическим туристам.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> цены от 650 тыс.$...
> ...
> На тринадцатой, уже построили домики, тоже оздоровительный комплекс...Теперь продать не могут.


 Я не представляю себе придурка, который, имея 650 тысяч, купит на них построенный Круками домик на окраине великого туристического города Одессы,  в котором норматив зеленых насаждений не выполняется вдвое, а по ночам воняет то ли аммиаком, то ли сероводородом, на берегу моря, в котором восемь месяцев в году вода не теплее 15 градусов.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Сейчас времена изменились.Что делать? Только не надо про "наши деньги " и "наши налоги" ! Все платят с минимальных зарплат минимальные налоги ,но ! очень любят кричать о том,что именно их деньги !


 Сколько бы моих денег не было в бюджете, это - мои деньги.




> бездумно тратит городская власть...
> Вы,на досуге прикиньте,сколько налогов вы выплатили за свою жизнь..на скамейку в парке - не хватит.


 На скамейку в парке по цене Мерседеса - не хватит, однозначно. На парочку лежачих полицейских тысяч по 50 за штуку - должно хватить.




> Если у каждого парка,дома и т.д.будет свой хозяин и законодательно будет прописана ответственность хозяина за содержание и внешний вид (здания,парка и т.д) - только тогда будет порядок.Ну не будет больше" нашего" "общего" "всехнего" - и что ?


 Нафига мне такой "парк"? Фотографии его рассматривать?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А почему вы уверенны,что трассы здоровья не будет? 
> Есть факты?


 А Трассы здорговья не будет по той просто причине, что то во что она превратится никоим образом трассой ЗДОРОВЬЯ назвать будет нельзя. 
Дорога, проходящая между небоскребами, окруженными каждый собственной огороженной заборами территорией с стоянками и прочей инфраструктурой, будет просто дорогой или - если угодно - трассой, но уж никак не здоровья.
Ее назвали так потому, что проходит она в парковой зоне вдоль млря, а по замыслу курвица и компании будет соединять жилые дома и гостинницы с городом.
Не чувствуете разницу?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Значит,когда Одесса (та,как вы выражаетесь,старая..) была в частных руках и у каждого дома был хозяин - вы восторгаетесь сейчас тем временем...А сейчас - вы против передачи в собственность кому-либо..Странно..
> 
> простите,у вас квартира в собственности( вы ж ее просто так получили..на блюдечке,с голубой каемочкой)? может стоит отдать ее Одессе - пусть все одесситы порадуются..
> Ну,давайте ! Как прошлые меценаты - просто подарите!С удовольствием поживу у вас дома..
> Вы путаете понятия.Сначала была частная собственность - потом пришли коммунисты ( " взять все - и поделить" (с) Шариков)..
> Сейчас времена изменились.Что делать? Только не надо про "наши деньги " и "наши налоги" ! Все платят с минимальных зарплат минимальные налоги ,но ! очень любят кричать о том,что именно их деньги ! бездумно тратит городская власть...
> Вы,на досуге прикиньте,сколько налогов вы выплатили за свою жизнь..на скамейку в парке - не хватит.
> Если у каждого парка,дома и т.д.будет свой хозяин и законодательно будет прописана ответственность хозяина за содержание и внешний вид (здания,парка и т.д) - только тогда будет порядок.Ну не будет больше" нашего" "общего" "всехнего" - и что ?


 ===========
Подровнять в качестве примера собственную квартиру и  парки/места общего пользования-это круто :smileflag:  Аргументов понадежнее нет?

----------


## Ginger

> Аргументов понадежнее нет?


 Закончились :smileflag:

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Гурвиц делает правильно - он использует неизбежную застройку для блага города..


  - Какими Законами эта "неизбежность" определена? и ДЛЯ КОГО конкретно "благо"?



> ..стремится выжать из застройщиков максимум дивидендов для..


  - соглашусь полностью, если вместо ИМЕНИ города, ИМХО, поставить Ф.И.О. закрытого клуба "по интересам", думаете догадаетесь сами о КОМ веду речь. 



> ..проект компании Миханики, насколько я с ним ознакомился... без чего-то неадекватного в таком деле обойтись практически невозможно..


  - https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=5058959&postcount=5025 - любуйтесь "неадекватом".. и можете еще почитать, о "планах гостиничн. стр.-ва" : 


> ..Согласно проекту, 90% площадей в комплексе составит жилье, 8% - гостиницы и 2% - коммерческие площади. Общая площадь участка под застройку составляет 20,2 га, в том числе площадь парковой зоны составит 12,5 га..


 http://www.stroymir.com.ua/index.php?page=news&id=4373&start=20 Добавляйте еще http://archproject.com.ua/project/particle/223 - Гостиничный комплекс в районе пляжа «Ланжерон» + "Маристэллу" от Круков + можно и здесь поискать "гостиничке" : http://www.*******************/showthread.php?t=813922 - ссылку позаимствовала из этой же темы.



> .. а не жалкой провинцией со склонами, поросшими редким лишайником..


  - Ваше видение\ощущение, действительно, - ЛИЧНОЕ.., - .. и почему эта "провинция", под именем ОДЕССА, стала ИЗВЕСТНА ВСЕМУ МИРУ! И ГДЕ Вы видели лишайники?.. - Неужели никто из Ваших близких не засаживал ДЕРЕВЬЯми и кустами ПАРК на склонах или Вы одессит без корней? - тогда Вы можете просто не ЗНАТЬ, что на склонах закладывали ПАРК почти ВСЕ ОДЕССИТЫ и их ДЕТИ и ВНУКИ ЖИВУТ в этом городе! 



> ..пусть наша доблестная оппозиция..


  - ГДЕ Вы ее видели и КТО ее заменяет на подчиненных, для "одобрямса" перед выборами?! 



> ..сами себе дома строили..личные..так что,поэтому собственно и старались... вы против передачи в собственность кому-либо..


  - при этом НЕ забывали везти из-за границы недешевые САЖЕНЦЫ, разбивать ПАРКи и , что самое любопытное, - ДАРИТЬ ГОРОДУ БЕЗВОЗМЕЗДНО , эти самые ПАРКИ, библиотеки, станции скорой помощи и т.д., т.е. передавать СВОЮ собственность на БЛАГО ОБЩЕго пользования!.


> .простите,у вас квартира в собственности( вы ж ее просто так получили..на блюдечке,с голубой каемочкой)? может стоит отдать ее Одессе ..


  - зачем же ерничать? ИМХО, меценаты - очень богатые люди и могли себе позволить БЛАГОтворительность, НЕ отдавая единств. жилье и Вы это НЕ можете не ЗНАТЬ! - тогда для чего Вы предложили Hermione Granger отдать свое жилье? И вообще, ИМХО, - об ЧЕМ тема..! 
Вот еще один "взгляд" на сабж из: http://vo.od.ua/article/10712 


> ..Выбравшись с 10-й станции, зашагали, наслаждаясь видом свежих трав и дивясь безрассудству тех, кто затевает сооружение домов на склонах, — неровен час поползут вниз! Наш путь — в Аркадию. Хотя меня ее каменные джунгли совсем не прельщают, но интересно же, что дальше встретится. Вот-те на: на 8-й станции не то что вдоль самого моря не пройдешь — по склону дорога преграждена. В будке — дежурный: «Дальше нельзя. Поднимайтесь наверх».

----------


## Эрик

Сейчас ехал и думал про склоны...И вдруг проезжаю Куликово поле.Какой ужосс!!!Это что - уничтожение нашего народа? 22.20 орёт музыка!Моя дочь закрывала ушки пальцами в машине.Так орёт!!!До этого там людей травили типа лунапарком!Я так думаю ещё пару тысяч на выборах против сегодняшней власти обеспечено!Ещё раз убеждаюсь - следующие выборы нужно не дать подтасовать!!!

----------


## Anton

> Эрик! Сравните размеры налогов ( и соответственно зарплат) в Италии.
> Там тоже с минималки платят?
> *Вы согласны платить столько,сколько итальянцы ,чтобы и у нас хватало денег на содержание парков?* Так что,был бы у нас уровень жизни,как в Италии,уровень зарплат и т.д...тогда бы и сравнивали.А так - из серии -
> "если бы у бабушки был ..,она была бы дедушкой"(с)


 Согласен!

----------


## Эрик

> Эрик! Сравните размеры налогов ( и соответственно зарплат) в Италии.
> Там тоже с минималки платят?
> Вы согласны платить столько,сколько итальянцы ,чтобы и у нас хватало денег на содержание парков? Так что,был бы у нас уровень жизни,как в Италии,уровень зарплат и т.д...тогда бы и сравнивали.А так - из серии -
> "если бы у бабушки был ..,она была бы дедушкой"(с)


 А вы поедьте в те места и посмотрите на машины ихние,зайдите в рестораны ихние и вдохните жизниё ихниё!И тогда вы увидите,что нету столько шикарных машин там(практически совсем!) как в Одессе.Потому как там,как и во всей Европе никто не позволит грузить попъюлейшн так как у нас -всё через взятки или "концы"!Или вы скажете,что все шикарные авто в Одессе плод творчества известных художников или бизнесменов.Может таковых человек 25-30 и найдётся,а остальные?!!!И,к сожалению,уровень жизни  то в Италии так себе...Кто знает - согласится со мной!А вы,видимо,довольно отдалённо представляете себе их"уровень зарплат и их жизни"...Могу прояснить-очень напряженно всё в этой самой Италии!Довольно отдалённо напоминает броваду итальянских рекламных регланов телеканалов типа GTV или белобрысого пацанчика(правда пропал где то),
восхищающего всё "а ля итали" под дебильное ТУМ ТУРУМ ТУМ ТУМ...

----------


## Эрик

> Давайте померяемся - я в пятом поколении.
> Как Вы думаете, к этим бетонным уродцам вдоль трассы здоровья их обитатели будут ходить пешком? 
> А все, что я говорю - это именно мое мнение, а не чье-то (ИМХО я не использую, слишком стар). А факты появятся потом, только тогда уже поздно будет.


 Вы настоящий одессит!Жаль,что таковых становится всё меньше!Всё больше   фонтанка-пересыпьская публика наседает...Да простят меня жители тех районов,тк и там много настоящих одесситов.

----------


## Эрик

> Я не представляю себе придурка, который, имея 650 тысяч, купит на них построенный Круками домик на окраине великого туристического города Одессы,  в котором норматив зеленых насаждений не выполняется вдвое, а по ночам воняет то ли аммиаком, то ли сероводородом, на берегу моря, в котором восемь месяцев в году вода не теплее 15 градусов.


 И воспоёт В.Крук - и тогда истинные одесситы позаботились о горожанах и насадили деревьев множество и домов построили множество...Однако,запахи аммиака,доносящиеся  из припортового завода,бездумно проданного иностранцам вездесущим, убили у одесситов 
желание и веру в жизнь светлую! И потянулись одесситы подлинные к тем одесситам,что к Серафиму Соросскому ранее убрели за спасением истинным годами ранее.А те ИНОВЕРЦЫ,что купили завод тот пламенный упустили умысел его,потому как арабского племени необученного были они,да и обиталище их было в безопасности от угару этого.Так что только украинов и постигла участь сия грустная...Аминь!!!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Согласен!


 Стоимость строительства километра автодороги у нас раз в 10 дороже, чем в Европах.
Интересно, как отличается стоимость на содержание парковой территории у нас и в Италии?

----------


## Jina

Попытка превратить Одессу в туристическую Мекку одним единственным путем--застройка склонов многоэтажками,наводит на мысль обратиться к врачам за помощью. Это единственное,что мешает стать Одессе европейским центром туризма? Все остальное есть? Здоровый воздух,вода,чистая еда,прекрасные дороги,вышколенный обслуживающий персонал и многое многое другое?Форумчане,занимающиеся туризмом ,могут продолжить этот список.
Американцы едут сюда и везут какие-то обеззараживающие таблетки,которые бросают в воду,чтобы просто умыться. Может, начнем,например, с воды?

Застройка склонов никак не связана с превращением Одессы в туристический центр,а напрямую связана с корыстными интересами определеных групп.

Я благодарна здесь многим друзьям,у которых сердце болит за Одессу!

----------


## Jina

> А я хочу видеть ее прекрасным городом, каким она и была пока ее не взялись осовременивать "европейцы". Пусть и той самой провинцией, которая по странному недоразумению стала известной во всем мире. Очень надеюсь, что вам не удастся ее "реконструировать" в европейском (в вашем понимании) духе.


 +1 не получается по другому.
Хочу присоединиться.
Город,который прославился на весь мир,именно своей непохожестью на др.города. Легкий флер немыслимых легенд,который тянется за ним. "В Одессе возможно все"- это правда!Как ,вы не можете понять,милые застройщики  склонов и разрушители памятников архитектуры,именно за этим,чем-то, неуловимым,чисто одесским и едут пока сюда туристы.
Очень надеюсь,что европейская реконструкция провалится.

----------


## Пушкин

> +1 не получается по другому.
> Хочу присоединиться.
> Город,который прославился на весь мир,именно своей непохожестью на др.города. Легкий флер немыслимых легенд,который тянется за ним. "В Одессе возможно все"- это правда!Как ,вы не можете понять,милые застройщики  склонов и разрушители памятников архитектуры,именно за этим,чем-то, неуловимым,чисто одесским и едут пока сюда туристы.
> Очень надеюсь,что европейская реконструкция провалится.


 Как будто застройщики читают наш форум.
С 9 по 10 фантана (гулял позавчера) конечно кошмар что на склонах, что между морем и дорогой. Даже маленький сын удивился "спасательной станцией". А этот частный домик что в начале пляжа на 9ой, да пляжей самих частично то нет.

----------


## Hermione Granger

я конечно понимаю, что об этом уже многократно говорилось, и периодически возникает кто-то, кто скажет - "давайте что-то делать". Так вот, народ, ну действительно, нужно что-то делать. Мы же все понимаем что чем дальше, тем трасса здоровья будет выглядеть все ужаснее. И в конце концов исчезнет в массе бетонных "берегоукрепительных работ". 
Я сама готова как-то этому препядствовать, но я не знаю как. У меня есть довольно много контактов в международных организациях, этим можно как-то воспользоваться, но опять же, я сама не знаю как. Народ, пишите, если есть какие-то идеи, говорите, ведь одесситы, мы смекалистые и находчивые, мы обязательно найдем выход. И я бы предложила для таких дел создать отдельную закрытую группу.

----------


## JN

> нужно что-то делать. .


 +1 - пока добавить не получается
Полностью присоединяюсь. Нужно. Только, после всего того, что уже было сделано, не знаю что и предложить.

----------


## Ser.Fil

Однажды МЫ уже повлияли на спасение  памятников истории, культуры и архитектуры списком ("Английский клуб") от очередного прохвоста-депутата (см. соответствующую тему) посредством 

http://www.petition.org.ua/?action=about 

Теперь предлагаю (кто владеет английским) составить ПЕТИЦИЮ (а можно и напрямую) в ЭТИ адреса:

http://www.odessa.ua/cooperation/4913

*о спасении уникальных склонов парка "Юбилейный" г. Одессы*: о произволе и самоуправстве городских властей; о нарушении ИМИ градостроительных законов, и соответственно, преступной деятельности, о попрании принципов местного самоуправления, евроинтеграции и экологической безопасности, и извращении деятельности Городского Совета, и т.д. и т.п.

Сначала, правда, подумал, "что негоже выносить сор из избы", тем более - на международный уровень, но поразмышляв, понял - это "совок" ещё во мне шевелится. Международные организации для того и существуют, чтобы ставить и решать проблемы. Тем более, что городская власть перешла все пределы, и стала просто неуправляемой и неподсудной коррупционной бандой, подмяв и ГорСовет.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Теперь предлагаю (кто владеет английским) составить ПЕТИЦИЮ (а можно и напрямую) в ЭТИ адреса:


 Супер идея. Лучше одновременно и напрямую, и через Петицию. 



> *о спасении уникальных склонов парка "Юбилейный" г. Одессы*: о произволе и самоуправстве городских властей; о нарушении ИМИ градостроительных законов, и соответственно, преступной деятельности, о попрании принципов местного самоуправления, евроинтеграции и экологической безопасности, и извращении деятельности Городского Совета, и т.д. и т.п.


 Много пунктов - соответственно выйдет многабукаф. Надо выбрать те, на которые может непосредственно повлиять международный анриспект. Несоблюдение экологических прав человека - раз. Нарушение принципов местного самоуправления - два. Нарушение градостроительных законов - три. Про мафию во власти тоже можно, хотя у них там своего такого хватает.



> Сначала, правда, подумал, "что негоже выносить сор из избы", тем более - на международный уровень, но поразмышляв, понял - это "совок" ещё во мне шевелится.


 Праааавильно. Они, цуки, гласности боятся больше, чем пистолета.
Задача - составить текст хотя бы на русском. Перевести на английский тоже найдется кому. Украинский перевод, а также вброс по Европе и в СМИ беру на себя.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> я конечно понимаю, что об этом уже многократно говорилось, и периодически возникает кто-то, кто скажет - "давайте что-то делать". Так вот, народ, ну действительно, нужно что-то делать. Мы же все понимаем что чем дальше, тем трасса здоровья будет выглядеть все ужаснее. И в конце концов исчезнет в массе бетонных "берегоукрепительных работ". 
> Я сама готова как-то этому препядствовать, но я не знаю как. У меня есть довольно много контактов в международных организациях, этим можно как-то воспользоваться, но опять же, я сама не знаю как. Народ, пишите, если есть какие-то идеи, говорите, ведь одесситы, мы смекалистые и находчивые, мы обязательно найдем выход. И я бы предложила для таких дел создать отдельную закрытую группу.


 Полностью поддерживаю. Только объясните, что значит закрытая группа?

----------


## Старпом Lom

это секта!

----------


## JN

> это секта!


  Да, это такая, антикоррупционная секта. :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Полностью поддерживаю. Только объясните, что значит закрытая группа?


 на форуме, или где-то в другом месте можно создать такую группу, закрытую, чтобы ее не могли читать посторонние. Мне не совсем нравится то, что о идеях, которые выдвигают люди знают и все те, которые занимаются застройкой. 




> Да, это такая, антикоррупционная секта.


 100% поддерживаю :smileflag: )

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Однажды МЫ уже повлияли на спасение  памятников истории, культуры и архитектуры списком ("Английский клуб") от очередного прохвоста-депутата (см. соответствующую тему) посредством 
> 
> http://www.petition.org.ua/?action=about 
> 
> Теперь предлагаю (кто владеет английским) составить ПЕТИЦИЮ (а можно и напрямую) в ЭТИ адреса:
> 
> http://www.odessa.ua/cooperation/4913
> 
> *о спасении уникальных склонов парка "Юбилейный" г. Одессы*: о произволе и самоуправстве городских властей; о нарушении ИМИ градостроительных законов, и соответственно, преступной деятельности, о попрании принципов местного самоуправления, евроинтеграции и экологической безопасности, и извращении деятельности Городского Совета, и т.д. и т.п.
> ...


 мне нравится эта идея. 
от себя могу добавить что готовый текст петиции могу разослать еще в другие международные организации, которые не указаны в списке. 




> Задача - составить текст хотя бы на русском. Перевести на английский тоже найдется кому. Украинский перевод, а также вброс по Европе и в СМИ беру на себя.


 Теперь, нужен человек, кто может грамотно составить текст петиции на русском. Перевести на английский я возьмусь.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Теперь, нужен человек, кто может грамотно составить текст петиции на русском. Перевести на английский я возьмусь.


 Могу, только ближе к выходным. Набросайте пунктов для месиджа, можно в личку.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Могу, только ближе к выходным. Набросайте пунктов для месиджа, можно в личку.


 здорово, я тоже кину пункты для петиции. Народ, покидайте пожалуйста, что у кого есть, чтобы можно было составить грамотный текст.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Могу, только ближе к выходным. Набросайте пунктов для месиджа, можно в личку.


 ===========
Посмотри личку

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> ===========
> Посмотри личку


 Вижу, спасибо

----------


## Эрик

Сегодня  занимался спортом на трассе здоровья.В р-не санатория Россия(где депутат одесского горсовета Рондин строит высотку под видом берегоукрепительных работ)встретил за одну минуту 5 машин!!!Некоторые успел заснять.

----------


## coder_ak

Что интересно, заснят фургон подвозящий напитки, который имеет право там ездить или надо на руках ящики с пивом носить? Поливальную машину, как бы за чистотой следят. Ну и какого то дебила на зубиле. Тут уже все вопросы к нашей доблестной милиции.

----------


## Эрик

> Что интересно, заснят фургон подвозящий напитки, который имеет право там ездить или надо на руках ящики с пивом носить? Поливальную машину, как бы за чистотой следят. Ну и какого то дебила на зубиле. Тут уже все вопросы к нашей доблестной милиции.


 На Дельфине,например,тоже возят напитки,но не на фуре и не "на руках",а сначала до стоянки вне Т3 на фуре,а потом на тачечке.На Чкаловский пляж на грузовом мотороллере,но уж никак не на фуре.Поливальную машину с киевскими номерами,вероятно,пригнали чтобы грязь и пыль смывать,которая со стройки многоэтажки на берегу моря летит.Так и хочется спросить,а должна ли быть между берегом моря и трассой здоровья такая масштабная стройка вообще?Не было б её - не было бы ни грязи ни поливальной машины.Укрепили бы берег(как наврано на их плакатике) и убрались бы  себе по-добру по-здорову.Люди бы не проклинали,а ещё спасибо сказали!Да и дебилов бы на "зубиле"напротив ворот стройки не было.А так им "по делам" теперь туда постоянно ездить надо будет.

----------


## coder_ak

Флаг им в руки, пусть на тачке возят. А по закону технологический транспорт имеет право там ездить при наличии специальных разрешений.
Т.е. без стройки на ТЗ нет грязи и пыли?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Флаг им в руки, пусть на тачке возят. А по закону технологический транспорт имеет право там ездить при наличии специальных разрешений.
> Т.е. без стройки на ТЗ нет грязи и пыли?


 Без стройки ТЗ является Трассой *здоровья*. Со стройкой - магистралью для подвоза строительных материалов.

----------


## coder_ak

Скажем так, что прямо таки по всей ТЗ никто никаких материалов не возит. Съезжают по спуску и сразу на стройку.

----------


## Cetus

> Скажем так, что прямо таки по всей ТЗ никто никаких материалов не возит. Съезжают по спуску и сразу на стройку.


 В Отраде по Азарова вниз возят.

Со стороны "Мерседеса" (Лидерсовский) по верхнему грунтовому ярусу возят.

----------


## Hermione Granger

я тоже встречала в районе Глечика, ехали по трассе здоровья.

----------


## Эрик

> Флаг им в руки, пусть на тачке возят. А по закону технологический транспорт имеет право там ездить при наличии специальных разрешений.
> Т.е. без стройки на ТЗ нет грязи и пыли?


 А вам видать вообще по барабану,тк далеко живёте и наплевать на это место.Главное в ваших постах это  - раз технологический транспорт,то положено.У нас за деньги любое разрешение можно сделать "технологическим".А то что несколько владельцев "технологических" разрешений мешают жить местным жителям -это норма?Почему бы вам не отреагировать так,например - да,заставить возить напитки на электрокарах было бы логичней,чем фурами.Но вы видать "истинный" одессит,раз отстаиваете всё что чуждо простым одесситам и защищаете то,что приносит людям вред!

----------


## coder_ak

Вот когда откроешь возле моря киоск и к тебе придут с требованием электрокар купить, за разрешение на проезд заплатить, тогда будет о чём поговорить.

----------


## Jorjic

> Почему бы *вам* не отреагировать так,например - да,заставить возить напитки на электрокарах было бы логичней,чем фурами.


 


> Вот когда откроешь возле моря киоск и к *тебе* придут с требованием электрокар купить, за разрешение на проезд заплатить, тогда будет о чём поговорить.


 Как это сказано у Жванецкого?  - Сличайте, сличайте!

----------


## Jorjic

Агентурное фото запретной зоны, добытое почти с риском для жизни

----------


## Эрик

> Вот когда откроешь возле моря киоск и к тебе придут с требованием электрокар купить, за разрешение на проезд заплатить, тогда будет о чём поговорить.


 Вы такой интеллигент видный!Я на вы,а вы мне на ты...И о стройке в курсах,да и про киоск у моря размышляете...Видать на той стройке и проходите свои университеты.

----------


## coder_ak

Еще по теме есть что сказать или будем меня тут обсуждать?

Пока вся застройка сводится к стройке на пустыре под Россией (замечу, что не на ТЗ), что то там на сто лет, как закрытом пляже около Дельфина (кем он вообще продан?) и базе Черноморца в Отраде. Но главное, что есть о чём постонать.

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще по теме есть что сказать или будем меня тут обсуждать?
> Пока вся застройка сводится к стройке на пустыре под Россией (замечу, что не на ТЗ), что то там на сто лет, как закрытом пляже около Дельфина (кем он вообще продан?) и базе Черноморца в Отраде. Но главное, что есть о чём постонать.


 Феномены обсуждать всегда интересно.
Подумаешь! Всего три стройки, не считая прошлых захватов, на аж целых 5 километров, на малюсенький миллионный город.

----------


## coder_ak

Спасибо, мне приятно.

Всего одна стройка на склонах, прошу заметить. Правда там дети учатся в футбол играть, спортом занимаются, здоровье улучшают, но это плохо. Лучше пусть быдло жарит шашлык, ломает ветки и разбрасывает мусор вокруг.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо, мне приятно.
> Всего одна стройка на склонах, прошу заметить. Правда там дети учатся в футбол играть, спортом занимаются, здоровье улучшают, но это плохо. Лучше пусть быдло жарит шашлык, ломает ветки и разбрасывает мусор вокруг.


 От имени быдла Вам личная благодарность. Больше плюсиков поставить, к сожалению, не могу. 
Сегодня лично видел деток, которые улучшают здоровье, а заодно и личную безопасность, на стройке Рондина, укрепляющей наш берег. 
Ну и, естественно, отдельное спасибо от детей, отдыхающих на пляже за красивым забором возле чкаловского. Вы, конечно, обратили внимание на количество счастливых детей на том уютном пляже.

----------


## coder_ak

Собственно на этом месте, где строится... ой, запамятовал, кардиологический центр какой то хотят на месте санатория построить и к пляжу там же оздоровительный комплекс. Ну да, кому это всё надо. Торчащие из воды ржавые сваи лучше смотрятся и полезнее для всех.

Тут в интернетах такое пишут. Кстати не какая то там желтая газетёнка, сама ВО:



> НО НАИБОЛЬШИЙ НАКАЛ страстей вызвал торг за 43 сотки в районе санатория «Россия» на Французском бульваре. Земля на Французском бульваре, пожалуй, и так самая дорогая в Одессе. Однако столь крупных участков там уже не осталось. А на этом свободно может разместиться четырнадцатиэтажный отель. Стартовая цена лота — 6541500 гривень. Торговались три покупателя, среди них — депутат горсовета Владимир Рондин, который даже предпочел аукцион сессии горсовета, состоявшейся в тот же день. И, надо сказать, не напрасно. Когда лицитатор объявил цену: «9158100 гривень, покупатель под номером три, продано», Владимир Рондин вместе с ударом молотка выбросил вверх свою карточку. И торги возобновились. В результате Владимир Рондин победил. Он приобрел 43 сотки за 19 624500 гривень. Если говорить об удельных цифрах, одна сотка земли обошлась покупателю в 90 тысяч долларов.
> 
> Но куда приятнее сознавать, что сотки на престижном Французском бульваре продаются совершенно открыто, и, коль есть свободные девяносто тысяч долларов, можно идти на земельный аукцион и попытать свое счастье.


 http://vo.od.ua/article/3152

Вот насчёт этого пляжа ничего не могу сказать. Пока никто так доступно и не объяснил почему он уже много лет закрыт от посещения, чей там одинокий деревянный домик стоит. Т.е. фамилии какие то называются, но как то они не на слуху. Может кто расскажет, где концы спрятаны?

И что мы всё о центре города. Ведь по данным некоторых товарищей ТЗ простирается аж до самого мыса Доброй надежды (который за 16-й Фонтана) там тоже какие то домики прямо на пляже возвели. Я так любил там отдыхать, а теперь охрана, не пущают. Не в курсе, кто хозяин там?

----------


## JN

> Всего одна стройка на склонах, прошу заметить.


 Coder_ak, Вы адекватный человек, или просто заангажированный? Вы что, считаете, что Вы тут беседуете только с неодесситами? Это Вы мне рассказываете сколько строек на побережье, и сколько, пока, только в градобоснованиях? Вам не стыдно?

----------


## coder_ak

У меня справка есть - психически здоров!

Так на побережье или на склонах парка-призрака "Юбилейный"?

И да, мне не стыдно. Почему я должен стыдиться своего личного мнения? Не нравится оно кому то, впереёд в бан меня, не читайте, не комментируйте. Я же от игнора просто загнусь.

----------


## Jorjic

> У меня справка есть - психически здоров!
> ...Я же от игнора просто загнусь.


 А что? Это хорошая идея!

----------


## JN

> парка-призрака "Юбилейный"?


 Вы не одессит! Вообще не знаю кто Вы, но после такого заявления более с Вами ни о чем не дискутирую - бесполезно.

----------


## Ser.Fil

> Агентурное фото запретной зоны, добытое почти с риском для жизни


 А домик-то *деревянный, и полыхнуть может* !!! Курортный город, зелёные склоны парка, жара, освежающий ветерок - кострище и шашлычек - КРАСОТА !!!

----------


## maxx™

> А домик-то *деревянный, и полыхнуть может* !!! Курортный город, зелёные склоны парка, жара, освежающий ветерок - кострище и шашлычек - КРАСОТА !!!


 Я как-то катался на велике и рядом с этим пляжемстоял, подъехал мужчина. Поговорили. Он живет в Москве, но тут у него квартира и все лето он тут купается и на веле катается. Так он сказал - давно уже следовало у вереранов узнать что они в войну на танки кидали.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я как-то катался на велике и рядом с этим пляжемстоял, подъехал мужчина. Поговорили. Он живет в Москве, но тут у него квартира и все лето он тут купается и на веле катается. Так он сказал - давно уже следовало у вереранов узнать что они в войну на танки кидали.


 А чего тут узнавать - коктейль Молотова. Здесь подробные инструкции на государственном языке.

----------


## Cetus

> Собственно на этом месте, где строится... ой, запамятовал, кардиологический центр какой то хотят н


 М.б. кто-то забыл, что сан. Россия и был тем самым кардилогическим центром. На базе его существовало крупнейшее на юге Украины отделение реабилитации больных с инфарктом миокарда.
Широко известный факт - на постройке нового можно больше  и легче украсть. Это логика действия нашего здравотдела при горисполкоме при бескорыстной  помощи которого исчезают нужные и удобные для людей медучреждения в центре.

----------


## Эрик

[QUOTE=coder_ak;6931420]

Вот насчёт этого пляжа ничего не могу сказать. Пока никто так доступно и не объяснил почему он уже много лет закрыт от посещения, чей там одинокий деревянный домик стоит. 

Всё вы преуменьшить норовите.Там не "одинокий деревянный домик",а несколько деревянных двухэтажных коттеджей и газовая труба по склонам к этому коттеджному городку проложена.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

[QUOTE=Эрик;6934475]


> Вот насчёт этого пляжа ничего не могу сказать. Пока никто так доступно и не объяснил почему он уже много лет закрыт от посещения, чей там одинокий деревянный домик стоит. 
> 
> Всё вы преуменьшить норовите.Там не "одинокий деревянный домик",а несколько деревянных двухэтажных коттеджей и газовая труба по склонам к этому коттеджному городку проложена.


 Я точно знаю, ШО там себе домик господин Хмельницкий построил.

----------


## coder_ak

Господа юристы, какая у нас там статья за призывы к поджогам? Никуда не уходите, товарищи, компетентные люди к вам придут, если чё. Готовьте алиби.

М.б. кто и забыл, что сан. Россия представлял из себя убогое зрелище. 

А кто такой Хмельницкий?

----------


## Cetus

> Господа юристы, какая у нас там статья за призывы к поджогам? Никуда не уходите, товарищи, компетентные люди к вам придут, если чё. Готовьте алиби.
> 
> М.б. кто и забыл, что сан. Россия представлял из себя убогое зрелище. 
> 
> А кто такой Хмельницкий?


 В нашем богоспасаемом городишке не только за призывы к поджогам, но и за сами поджоги никогда не привлекали - вот жители нашего города, пострадавшие от реально совершенных поджогов  жилых домов  климовцами (доказанными) не могут добиться открытия уголовных дел.

 Насчет  реабилитационного центра - были его пациентом или  работали там - и, следовательно,  знаете, что там реально происходило?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> М.б. кто и забыл, что сан. Россия представлял из себя убогое зрелище.


 конечно убогое. Потому что так выгодно чтобы оно было убогое. Чтобы люди говорили - "какой ужас, лучше пускай здесь что-нибудь построят". И никто не упомянул что там, для лечения и отдыха было все, только это все нужно было привести в порядок, а не строить под видом нового кардиологического центра - рекреационный комплекс (заметьте - для VIP клиентов). А как же все остальные кардио-больные, которые потеряли этот санаторий?

----------


## coder_ak

/Зевая.../ в милиции работаете? Откуда данные, что поджоги именно климовцами и доказанные? Или так, АТВ наслушамшись? И вообще оффтоп это тут.

Спасибо, Бог миловал, пока еще здоровичько не сильно шалит. А вот на территории и рядом бывал. Больно смотреть, как можно угробить всё.

Где деньги, Зин? (с)

Мне нравятся высказывания - "надо было привести в порядок". 
- За чей счёт?
- А санаторий прибыльное предприятие?
- Лично вы деньги дадите?
- Привести в порядок реально, не станет ли ремонт дороже постройки заново?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> /Зевая.../ в милиции работаете? Откуда данные, что поджоги именно климовцами и доказанные? Или так, АТВ наслушамшись? И вообще оффтоп это тут.
> 
> Спасибо, Бог миловал, пока еще здоровичько не сильно шалит. А вот на территории и рядом бывал. Больно смотреть, как можно угробить всё.
> 
> Где деньги, Зин? (с)
> 
> Мне нравятся высказывания - "надо было привести в порядок". 
> - За чей счёт?
> - А санаторий прибыльное предприятие?
> ...


 это все, очень хорошие аргументы, которые спрашивают в этой ветке уже просто неоднократно. Но, вы так и не ответили на мой вопрос: А как же все остальные кардио-больные, которые потеряли этот санаторий?

----------


## coder_ak

А почему потеряли? У нас вроде бы заявлена бесплатная медицина. (есть сомнения на этот счёт, но тем не менее). Построят новый и всё будет хорошо.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> конечно убогое. Потому что так выгодно чтобы оно было убогое. Чтобы люди говорили - "какой ужас, лучше пускай здесь что-нибудь построят". И никто не упомянул что там, для лечения и отдыха было все, только это все нужно было привести в порядок, а не строить под видом нового кардиологического центра - рекреационный комплекс (заметьте - для VIP клиентов). А как же все остальные кардио-больные, которые потеряли этот санаторий?


 Так это методика такая - захвата территории. Выселяем из еще крепкого здания какое-то учреждение. Годами ведем якобы ремонт. Заваливаем строительным мусором, еще наше чистоплотное население помогает бытовым мусором. А потом "на белом верблюде, за белым роялем" появляется какой-нибудь "спаситель" Климов или Рондин и цель достигнута. А если жильцы "спасаемой" территории сопротивляются, то может и старая проводка вдруг загореться или вдруг бомжи чердак поджечь, так что сценарий давно испытанный.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> А почему потеряли? У нас вроде бы заявлена бесплатная медицина. (есть сомнения на этот счёт, но тем не менее). Построят новый и всё будет хорошо.


 вы действительно в это так верите? честно, не поверю что вы это говорите от себя и излагаете свое собственное не ангажированное мнение.

----------


## Cetus

> /Зевая.../ в милиции работаете? Откуда данные, что поджоги именно климовцами и доказанные? Или так, АТВ наслушамшись? И вообще оффтоп это тут.


 Зевать не надо.
Желаете  помочь пострадавшим от климовских поджогов, поучаствовать в  озелении?

----------


## Jorjic

> Господа юристы, какая у нас там статья за призывы к поджогам? Никуда не уходите, товарищи, компетентные люди к вам придут, если чё. Готовьте алиби.


 Так вы еще и стукач?

----------


## coder_ak

*-Ariadna-*, есть и проще способы. Избиваем директора санатория, захватываем территорию и оппаньки у нас уже Бэли бэли Парус построен. Даже медальку получаем за лучший проект.

*Hermione Granger*, а во что я должен не верить? В то, что строится современный кардиологический центр? Вроде как деньги на него выделены частным лицом. 

*Cetus*, нет, не желаю. Еще вопросы будут?

*Jorjic*, если бы я был им, я бы тут красную кнопочку нажал и написал бы, что тут идут прямые оскорбления меня. Но это не мой метод.

----------


## барабанщик

> Спасибо, мне приятно.
> 
> Всего одна стройка на склонах, прошу заметить. Правда там дети учатся в футбол играть, спортом занимаются, здоровье улучшают, но это плохо. Лучше пусть быдло жарит шашлык, ломает ветки и разбрасывает мусор вокруг.


 Всего одна?! А на 10 фонтана? На 12 фонтана? На 14 фонтана? И возят там на моторолере грузовом. И что интересно, между 13 и 14 фонтана дома уже построены, как они ездить к своим домам будут? В каждом доме подземный гараж.

----------


## -Ariadna-

[QUOTE=coder_ak;6936058]*-Ariadna-*, есть и проще способы. Избиваем директора санатория, захватываем территорию и оппаньки у нас уже Бэли бэли Парус построен. Даже медальку получаем за лучший проект.


Coder, так я, Маркова и не отделяю от этой "группы захвата". Он и им как грицца товарисч и брат. Просто у каждого свой имидж.  :smileflag:

----------


## Anton

> *Hermione Granger*, а во что я должен не верить? В то, что строится современный кардиологический центр? Вроде как деньги на него выделены частным лицом.


 А это частное лицо разрешит в новом кардио-центре всем больным лечиться или только тем, у кого есть много денег?

----------


## coder_ak

Приходи ко мне лечица и корова и волчица (с) К.И. Чуковский.

Шо вы меня спрашиваете? Я что, общественная приёмная? Задавайте вопросы своим политическим кумирам.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Приходи ко мне лечица и корова и волчица (с) К.И. Чуковский.


 да уж что-то вы сами себе противоречите:



> А почему потеряли? У нас вроде бы заявлена бесплатная медицина. (есть сомнения на этот счёт, но тем не менее). Построят новый и всё будет хорошо.


 Да и деньги вы говрите выделены на стройку частным лицом. Только вы забыли упомянуть о том, что это частное лицо не по доброте душевной деньги выделил, а на эти деньги купил участок земли, на котором строит. Вместе с тем участком на котором строит незаконно.

----------


## Эрик

> я бы тут красную кнопочку нажал и написал бы, что тут идут прямые оскорбления меня. Но это не мой метод.


 Да мы тоже(я так думаю!!!)бы нажали вам,тю,тебе раз пять кр.кнопочку,но это тоже не наши методы.А таких как ты надо не оскорблять,а вразумлять!Но я думаю ты не поймёшь...Как говорится -"давно сидишь!".

----------


## -Ariadna-

[QUOTE=Эрик;6947078]


> Приходи ко мне лечица и корова и волчица (с) К.И. Чуковский.
> 
> Шо вы меня спрашиваете? 
> Ну "шо" ещё за одесский жаргон можно пропустить, а вот слово "лечица" пишется так - ЛЕЧИТЬСЯ(с мягким знаком,тк проверочный вопрос - "что делать" тоже с мягким знаком, и не через "ц",сударь!).Учитесь "Шура"!Вы явно не из "раньшего времени",когда на работу брали только грамотных людей.


 Эрик, это тоже своего рода жаргон ( интернетовский).  :smileflag:

----------


## Эрик

> Так это методика такая - захвата территории. Выселяем из еще крепкого здания какое-то учреждение. Годами ведем якобы ремонт. Заваливаем строительным мусором, еще наше чистоплотное население помогает бытовым мусором. А потом "на белом верблюде, за белым роялем" появляется какой-нибудь "спаситель" Климов или Рондин и цель достигнута. А если жильцы "спасаемой" территории сопротивляются, то может и старая проводка вдруг загореться или вдруг бомжи чердак поджечь, так что сценарий давно испытанный.


 Абсолютно верно.В данном случае так и произошло.Я посещал там моего отца много лет назад,когда он проходил курс оздоровления.Помню ухоженные газоны,подстриженные деревья и хорошие отзывы о персонале.А потом постепенно начали разваливать санаторий,отдавать в аренду территорию,возводить какие то заборчики и окончательно "подготовили" санаторий к продаже,которая затем и последовала.

----------


## coder_ak

Понятно, когда аргументы заканчиваются переходим на проверку орфографии.

----------


## Эрик

> Понятно, когда аргументы заканчиваются переходим на проверку орфографии.


 А что моих аргументов недостаточно,даже с фотографиями?Да и интеллигентность личности о многом говорит...Как говорится - у кого что болит...Одному пирожок вкусный съесть  достаточно и счастья полные штаны,а другому при этом ещё и книгу в руках подержать доставляет истинное удовольствие!Да и эстонская реакция на пост никак не красит...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Народ, кто  в курсе, что собираются строить (сооружать) справа от скаладрома. Сегодня был там - расчищенная бульдозером площадка, подрезанный склон.
Что это, очередной домишко слуги народа будет строится?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> это все, очень хорошие аргументы, которые спрашивают в этой ветке уже просто неоднократно. Но, вы так и не ответили на мой вопрос: А как же все остальные кардио-больные, которые потеряли этот санаторий?


 Не тратьте время на переписку с подобного рода товарищами. Самое лучшее - вовсе не замечать их.
Может быть человек на работе, видите - зевает, конца смены ждет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Народ, кто  в курсе, что собираются строить (сооружать) справа от скаладрома. Сегодня был там - расчищенная бульдозером площадка, подрезанный склон.
> Что это, очередной домишко слуги народа будет строится?


 Когда ее огородили (пару лет назад), было написано, что это территория университета. Но все может быть. Тут есть гидробиологи, они должны знать.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Когда ее огородили (пару лет назад), было написано, что это территория университета. Но все может быть. Тут есть гидробиологи, они должны знать.


 Та нет. Я не об этом. Тот забор все хорошо знают. Это что-то новое.
Между скалодромом и этой самой гидробиологической станцией есть такой узенький проходик от ТЗ к морю. Так вот,  между этим проходиком и скалодромом появилась расчищенная пощадка площадью в несколько соток. Не особенно веря в то, что на склонах может появиться что-то во благо городу и горожанам, полагаю, что кто-то строит себе небольшое но уютное бунгало у самого синего моря.
Может кто в курсе?

----------


## Jorjic

> Та нет. Я не об этом. Тот забор все хорошо знают. Это что-то новое.
> Между скалодромом и этой самой гидробиологической станцией есть такой узенький проходик от ТЗ к морю. Так вот,  между этим проходиком и скалодромом появилась расчищенная пощадка площадью в несколько соток. Не особенно веря в то, что на склонах может появиться что-то во благо городу и горожанам, полагаю, что кто-то строит себе небольшое но уютное бунгало у самого синего моря.
> Может кто в курсе?


 Да, действительно, есть такой проходик, явно недавно освеженный, который ведет в никуда. А в этом никуда такое себе неосвоенное место, где быдлятник вольготно жарит шашлыки и несанкционированно купается. Очень подходящее место для очередного природоохранного берегозащитного сооружения.

----------


## Старпом Lom

про быдлятник прикольно....улыбнуло.....хорошо что еще один говняшник в нормальный пляж превращают

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да, действительно, есть такой проходик, явно недавно освеженный, который ведет в никуда. А в этом никуда такое себе неосвоенное место, где быдлятник вольготно жарит шашлыки и несанкционированно купается. Очень подходящее место для очередного природоохранного берегозащитного сооружения.


 Вот и мне кажется, что скоро в ход пойдут буронабивные сваи и прочие атрибуты "укреплнения берега" по-одесски.
Вместо ухода за пляжем его просто изымут из общественного пользования.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот и мне кажется, что скоро в ход пойдут буронабивные сваи и прочие атрибуты "укреплнения берега" по-одесски.
> Вместо ухода за пляжем его просто изымут из общественного пользования.


 Зато еще один "говняшник" исчезнет. Ура!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Зато еще один "говняшник" исчезнет. Ура!


 Причем исчезнет насовсем. Не особенно большой повод для радости

----------


## Jina

> *-*, есть и проще способы. Избиваем директора санатория, захватываем территорию и оппаньки у нас уже Бэли бэли Парус построен. Даже медальку получаем за лучший проект.


 А какой там был санаторий? Напомните ,плиз.

----------


## coder_ak

Горького. Первое, что нашлось - http://www.otechestvo.org.ua/main/20083/2136.htm

----------


## Jina

> Горького. Первое, что нашлось - http://www.otechestvo.org.ua/main/20083/2136.htm


 Спасибо за ссылку.Но санаторий Горького находится в районе 14-15 ст.Б.Фонтана.

----------


## Старпом Lom

так и там тоже марков постарался...а белый парус это отдельно

----------


## coder_ak

*Jina*, точно. я уже запутался во всех этих захватах земель.
Но с Парусом, насколько я помню, тоже какие то были тёрки.

----------


## Jina

> *Jina*, точно. я уже запутался во всех этих захватах земель.
> Но с Парусом, насколько я помню, тоже какие то были тёрки.


 Там не было санатория. Мы ходили туда несколько лет жарить шашлыки. 
А потом там построили дом.И ,судя по вашим постам, вы должны радоваться. Вместо антисанитарии-красивый дом.А вы,я чувствую ,расстроены.
Так,может,присоединитесь к нам и проголосуете протв застройки склонов?!

----------


## JN

> ...смешно...почему все ваши противники-нанятые?


 Не знаю почему, потому и нервный.

----------


## coder_ak

*Jina*, это у меня раздвоение личности. Осеннее обострение и всё такое.

С одной стороны да. красоту там навели, скамеечки, чистенько, дворники каждые 15 минут бегают урны очищают. Сидишь и наслаждаешься тишиной и природой.
Но с другой, почему же защитники склонов так против застройки?
И если таки от санатория Горького кусок украли, почему молчит общественность?

----------


## Пушкин

> *Jina*, это у меня раздвоение личности. Осеннее обострение и всё такое.
> 
> С одной стороны да. красоту там навели, скамеечки, чистенько, дворники каждые 15 минут бегают урны очищают. Сидишь и наслаждаешься тишиной и природой.
> Но с другой, почему же защитники склонов так против застройки?
> И если таки от санатория Горького кусок украли, почему молчит общественность?


 Ну до склонов Белому парусу далеко и респект за то что рощу не убили, а только порядок навели. Насчет Горького общественность не молчит  и смотрю, антиобщественность тоже. :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

*Пушкин*, так и стройка под "Россией" как бы не на склонах. Облагородят, порядок наведут. И сам санаторий "Россия" тоже не на склонах.
А где не молчат насчёт "Горького"? АТВ, надеюсь уже репортажи сняло, как олигархи местного разлива захватывают земли?

----------


## Jina

Парусу спасибо,что отстояли парк и не дали его застроить.
А вот пляж,который был внизу,отстоять не удалось. Там теперь прохода к морю нет,там ,вообще, пройти простому человеку нельзя. Две или три улицы,застроенные двужэтажными домами.На пляж надо идти на 10 Фонтана.
Такое нас ждет и под санаторием "Россия". Изымаются пляжи из пользования.
Уже несколько человек писало--море будем показывать детям из-за забора.

----------


## coder_ak

*Jina*, спасибо, так спасибо. А Кивалову незачёт. Его там домики. Но тоже почему то особого резонанса не вызывают в местной прэссе.

----------


## Эрик

[QUOTE=Jina;700870

Такое нас ждет и под санаторием "Россия". Изымаются пляжи из пользования.
Уже несколько человек писало--море будем показывать детям из-за забора.[/QUOTE]

Уже показываем.Здесь уже обсуждали украденный пляж Лагуна возле Чкаловского пляжа с построенными возле него коттеджами.И всё это вместе с пляжем огорожено высоченным забором.Даже кран использовали при  его воздвижении.Кроме того забудьте про тишину и чистый воздух на трассе здоровья под санаторием Россия.Сейчас там курсируют грузовики со стройки,а потом будут курсировать авто посетителей высотки на берегу моря.

----------


## Пушкин

> *Пушкин*, так и стройка под "Россией" как бы не на склонах. Облагородят, порядок наведут. И сам санаторий "Россия" тоже не на склонах.
> А где не молчат насчёт "Горького"? АТВ, надеюсь уже репортажи сняло, как олигархи местного разлива захватывают земли?


 Так на месте Паруса, стройка ещё при союзе велась.... :smileflag: 
А склоны под "Россией" - давно "плывут", да я уже писал об этом.

----------


## coder_ak

И это оправдывает стройку?
Кстати да, за Аркадией тоже еще при союзе начали строить. И тоже общественность молчит.

----------


## Pinky

> И это оправдывает стройку?
> Кстати да, за Аркадией тоже еще при союзе начали строить. И тоже общественность молчит.


 При союзе "аппартаменты" и коттеджи не строили.

----------


## барабанщик

> Так на месте Паруса, стройка ещё при союзе велась....
> А склоны под "Россией" - давно "плывут", да я уже писал об этом.


 За "Парусом". И строили турки гостинецу...

----------


## coder_ak

*Pinky*, это уменьшает вину застройщиков?

----------


## Pinky

*coder_ak*, риторический вопрос. Застройщикам чувство вины не знакомо, так-же как такое устаревшиее понятие, как совесть.

----------


## Пушкин

> И это оправдывает стройку?
> Кстати да, за Аркадией тоже еще при союзе начали строить. И тоже общественность молчит.


  Ага, только тогда под берего укреплением - его и подразумевали.

----------


## Пушкин

> За "Парусом". И строили турки гостинецу...


 Нет именно на месте Паруса строили. Я часто был в Пионерском лагере Аврора, что был на девятой. И мы часто гуляли в этой роще - даже в Зарницы там играли. :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

> Ага, только тогда под берего укреплением - его и подразумевали.


 Честно, не понял фразы.
Т.е. гостиница там строившаяся еще при союзе была берегоукрепительным сооружением?

----------


## Пушкин

> Честно, не понял фразы.
> Т.е. гостиница там строившаяся еще при союзе была берегоукрепительным сооружением?


 Где строилась гостиница при Союзе -  за Аркадией на плитах?????

----------


## coder_ak

Ну да, она самая.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну да, она самая.


 Дядько, что то вы путаете на плитах за Аркадией никогда ничего не строилась.

----------


## coder_ak

http://maps.yandex.ru/?um&ll=30.767316%2C46.422852&spn=0.013583%2C0.005752&l=sat%2Ctrf вот это здание.

----------


## Pinky

ДА, при союзе там что-то начинали строить, не факт, что проект был 20 этажного жилого дома. Кстати, теперь на плитах солнца нет.

----------


## coder_ak

Оно при союзе и было построено. Сейчас только отделывают.

----------


## Пушкин

> http://maps.yandex.ru/?um&ll=30.767316%2C46.422852&spn=0.013583%2C0.005752&l=sat%2Ctrf вот это здание.


 Что то вы путаете. :smileflag:  Мы из рощи всегда свободно на плиты спускались и ничего там не строилось. А сейчас на том месте что вы указали  - забор.

----------


## coder_ak

На том месте, что я указал много лет был долгострой. Я не говорю про рядом строящиеся коттеджи, а именно про высотку. Еще со времён союза. 
Будем дальше играть в непонятки?

----------


## Pinky

> Оно при союзе и было построено. Сейчас только отделывают.


 Не-не-не, там максимум нулевой цикл был, а то и меньше
http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=46.422672&lon=30.767405&z=17.4&r=0&src=msa

----------


## Jorjic

> На том месте, что я указал много лет был долгострой. Я не говорю про рядом строящиеся коттеджи, а именно про высотку. Еще со времён союза. 
> Будем дальше играть в непонятки?


 Так рождаются легенды...

----------


## JN

> Я не говорю про рядом строящиеся коттеджи, а именно про высотку. Еще со времён союза.


 Coder_ak, я старше Вас лет на пятнадцать, если верить Вашему профилю, и все время существования Советского Союза я ходил на море исключительно на плиты, что за Аркадией. Последние годы существования Советского Союза, там действительно начали строить нечто. То, что там строилось никак нельзя было назвать высоткой, т.к. там не было масштабного котлована, а напротив, там, практически с уровня грунта монтировали какое-то оборудование. В общем, все это производило впечатление промышленного объекта. Потом это было заброшено, потом демонтировано, а котлован под "глазыринские аппартаменты" появился там где-то около 2000г.(ходил я через все это с ребенком в дельфинарий старый, что на Фонтане) Поэтому, давайте договоримся обсуждать тему без домыслов. Доказательства того, что при СССР там строилась высотка у Вас есть?

P.S. Я знаю, что у Вас их не может быть потому, что для того, чтоб начать застраивать склоны, сначала Гурвицу, а затем Боделану, пришлось принять большое количество местных "законов", чтоб проделать "брЕши" в природоохранном законодательстве, а заодно, ликвидировать противооползневое управление.

----------


## coder_ak

*JN*, я просто таки вынужден согласиться с авторитетным мнением.
Единственный мой шанс таки найти книжку по старому генплану и почитать, что же там собирались строить.

----------


## JN

> *JN*, я просто таки вынужден согласиться с авторитетным мнением.
> Единственный мой шанс таки найти книжку по старому генплану и почитать, что же там собирались строить.


  :smileflag:  Найдите, мне тоже очень интересно это знать. Жаль, что раньше возможности не было. Так я надеюсь?

----------


## coder_ak

*JN*, книжка где то дома. В руках держал, но как обычно, где искать неизвестно )

----------


## Jina

Помню,что это было при Союзе,но не помню какой год.Действительно за плитами в самом конце стали суетится. Даже машины какие-то ездили. Поговаривали,что югославы строят что-то типа "интуриста". Ни о каких высотках речи идти просто не могло. В то время высотки в городе можно было пересчитать по пальцам одной руки.
Все дружно сходились во мнении,что на берегу нельзя строить .Это сейчас вырастили на свою голову "специалистов -профессионалов",которым море по колено.

----------


## Буджак

А они действительно профессионалы и специалисты. Просто им платят за то, чтобы они засунули свой профессионализм куда подальше.

----------


## Jina

Печально.

----------


## Cetus

> А они действительно профессионалы и специалисты. Просто им платят за то, чтобы они засунули свой профессионализм куда подальше.


 Они  - это кто? 
 Так называемые "Белый парус",  "Марсель" на Азарова/ Фр. бульваре, ТЦ "Афина", "Европа", новые монстры на Греческой площади - профессионально? А совесть куда засунули (понимаю конечно, что это химера)?

----------


## Старпом Lom

> А они действительно профессионалы и специалисты. Просто им платят за то, чтобы они засунули свой профессионализм куда подальше.


 да прям уже все так плохо...

----------


## JN

> да прям уже все так плохо...


 А ведь ОЧЕНЬ плохо, посмотрите хоть на Марсель, что на Французском.

----------


## Буджак

> Они - это кто? 
> Так называемые "Белый парус", "Марсель" на Азарова/ Фр. бульваре, ТЦ "Афина", "Европа", новые монстры на Греческой площади - профессионально? А совесть куда засунули (понимаю конечно, что это химера)?


 Они - это специалисты из Черноморпроекта, например. Их знаний вполне хватает для того, чтобы понять, что строить высотки на склонах нельзя. Но от них требуется совсем другой ответ. И им надо кормить свои семьи, им платить за образование своих детей, многим надо платить по кредитам. А большие господа, привыкшие покупать законы государства и морали, свято уверовали в то, что и законам природы красная цена - пара пятак и грош сдачи в базарный день. Вот и скупают оптом заключения о безопасности застройки склонов.

----------


## Cetus

Ответ глобальный - почти закон природы.
Из этого круга не выбраться миллионному городу, потому что специалисты из черноморпроекта долго и упорно (или  наоборот - недолго)  занимались сексом, естественно появились дети, а теперь всем им вместе взятым   "оцень куcать хочется", а виноваты в этом некие абстрактные "большие господа".

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..скупают оптом заключения о безопасности застройки склонов.


  - но в случае Ч.П. "крайними", в юридич. смысле, будут те, кто ЭТО подписывает, "закрыв глаза", - о "больших господах" не вспоминаем, ИМХО, - они не собираются ЗДЕСЬ жить после..Можно вспомнить реакцию на первую "вонь" в городе..некотор. чиновников, - ОБС, что очень далеко от Одессы оказались..

----------


## Буджак

> Дивный ответ - почти закон природы.
> Из этого круга не выбраться миллионному городу, потому что специалистам из черноморпроекта "оцень куcать хочется", а виноваты в этом некие абстрактные "большие господа".


 Это жизнь... И господа вовсе не абстрактные. Это Гурвиц, это Климов, это Рондин, это Кивалов... И им совершенно не надо здесь жить, для жизни у них есть места и получше. Но прежде, чем ехать туда, надо заработать здесь. И деньги они получат сейчас, и не отдадут их, когда новострои развалятся, утянув с собой в море изуродованные склоны.

----------


## Cetus

Это не жизнь.  Это просто банальное нарушение законов на каждом  этапе от замысла (тут нарушение базового законодательства) до конечного продукта разработки ( нарушение строительных норм) Каждое действие каждого конкретного человека   заказавшего, спроектировавшего, подписавшего запросто квалифицируется.

----------


## Буджак

Вся жизнь на Украине - череда банальных нарушений законов.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Вся жизнь на Украине - череда банальных нарушений законов.


 вот это правда...так чего вы тогда так волнуетесь?это же жизнь...расслабьтесь и примите как должное...все равно закон будет нарушен и никто ваше мнение не спросит

----------


## Cetus

> Вся жизнь на Украине - череда банальных нарушений законов.


 И.....

----------


## Буджак

И все. У меня нет денег на то, чтобы скупить склоны и тем самым сохранить их. А больше ничего сделать невозможно.

----------


## Jorjic

> вот это правда...так чего вы тогда так волнуетесь?это же жизнь...расслабьтесь и примите как должное...все равно закон будет нарушен и никто ваше мнение не спросит


 ... Расслабьтесь и получите удовольствие. А особо желающие могут еще и подмахивать.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не-не-не, там максимум нулевой цикл был, а то и меньше
> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=46.422672&lon=30.767405&z=17.4&r=0&src=msa


 Во первых Кодер не это место показывал, а во вторых точно помню что на этом месте было железное сооружение (четыре колонны и не покрытая крыша в клеточку) - на верное планировали что то в виде сцены или открытого театра. :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

30.76 46.42 - координаты места Кодера
30.76 46.42 - мои координаты

У нас всё точно! (с) 
Там были зачатки стройки, даже срезали кусок склона. Но что именно должно было быть построено - неизвестно. Но можно с 100% уверенностью думать, что не 25-ти этажный жилой дом

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Они  - это кто? 
>  Так называемые "Белый парус",  "Марсель" на Азарова/ Фр. бульваре, ТЦ "Афина", "Европа", новые монстры на Греческой площади - профессионально? А совесть куда засунули (понимаю конечно, что это химера)?


 А вот ещё 4-е украшения-монстра Французского бульвара.Ещё скоро будут строить там,где на фото зелёная роща(это кафедра Одесского Университета,землю которой отдерибанили под застройку высотки(р-н Фр.б-ра) и бывший санаторий Чувырина(Шампанский пер-к) тоже ждёт своей застройки компанией Маркова.

----------


## Cetus

Детский санаторий Чувырина (специализация - дети с заболеваниями органов дыхания) был спущен по очень простой схеме - затеяли ремонт в кредит и не расплатились. Санаторй ушел за долги. Вот правда не знаю - кому сейчас принадлежит та часть санатория, которая после "Магнолии", это сторона Фр. бульвара, которая ближе к морю. М.б. кто-нибудь  знает - кто владелец?

----------


## Jina

> А вот ещё 4-е украшения-монстра Французского бульвара.Ещё скоро будут строить там,где на фото зелёная роща(это кафедра Одесского Университета,землю которой отдерибанили под застройку высотки(р-н Фр.б-ра) и бывший санаторий Чувырина(Шампанский пер-к) тоже ждёт своей застройки компанией Маркова.


 Уточните,плиз. Левая фотка-это Фр. бульвар\Довженко,за корпусом университета? Четыре самостоятельные секции,которые строит СТИКОН?

----------


## Jina

> А ведь ОЧЕНЬ плохо, посмотрите хоть на Марсель, что на Французском.


 Поддерживаю. По поводу этого строения. Действительно строили "Специалисты-профессионалы".
Не знаю о чем они там думали :о еде,о шмотках,куда поехать и т.д.
 Впихнуть на Французском бульваре такое черемушкинское творение,как говорится ,надо уметь!
И тут в теме кое-кто оправдывает этих специалистов,мол,кушать им хочется. А кусок в горле не застрянет,глядя  на такой домик?!

----------


## Буджак

Поддерживаю. По поводу этого строения. Действительно строили "Специалисты-профессионалы".
Не знаю о чем они там думали :о еде,о шмотках,куда поехать и т.д.
Впихнуть на Французском бульваре такое черемушкинское творение,как говорится ,надо уметь!
И тут в теме кое-кто оправдывает этих специалистов,мол,кушать им хочется. А кусок в горле не застрянет,глядя на такой домик?!
Jina, я говорил немного о другом. Было высказано сомнение в профессиональных качествах инженеров, выдающих разрешительную документацию на застройку склонов. На самом деле, они профессиональны вполне, кстати, милые люди... Просто не герои - возмутиться и не поставить подпись. Трудно же ото всех требовать героизма... Они вместо этого берут деньги, становясь тем самым соучастниками преступной застройки. И совсем не по дурости и не от недостатка профессионализма.

----------


## Jina

> Jina, я говорил немного о другом. Было высказано сомнение в профессиональных качествах инженеров, выдающих разрешительную документацию на застройку склонов. На самом деле, они профессиональны вполне, кстати, милые люди... Просто не герои - возмутиться и не поставить подпись. Трудно же ото всех требовать героизма... Они вместо этого берут деньги, становясь тем самым соучастниками преступной застройки. И совсем не по дурости и не от недостатка профессионализма.


 
Вы меня извините,конечно. Я не злой человек,но мысль свою закончу.
Вы хотите вызвать у меня жалость к людям,которые берут взятки,совершая противоправные действия??!! Вот уж к кому нет сочувствия.

----------


## Буджак

Я не хочу вызвать у Вас жалость к людям, за деньги ставящих свои подписи. Я просто хочу, чтобы их не считали дилетантами в своем деле, не упрекали их в непрофессионализме.

----------


## JN

А давайте, я вас помирю. Дело в том, что как только за непроявление профессионализма начинают платить деньги, за профессионализм наоборот, сразу появляется много непрофессионалов желающих денег. И получающих их именно за то, что они НЕ ЗНАЮТ. И это справедливо - профессионалы сами себя продали, при чем не за очень большие деньги. Обидно за них? Да. Жалко их? Нет. Самое интересное, что дальше им, не героям, будет хуже - они уже не нужны в этой стране.
А все потому, что настоящему физику должно быть безразлично что думает "инвестор" о том, как должен работать второй занон Ньютона с коммерческой или политической точки зрения. На то он и специалист. Иначе он недо. А недо так легко заменить на не.

----------


## Jina

Спасибо.
Я никак не могла сформулировать эту мысль.Профессионал прикидывается дураком за кусок хлеба. Вот!

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Детский санаторий Чувырина (специализация - дети с заболеваниями органов дыхания) был спущен по очень простой схеме - затеяли ремонт в кредит и не расплатились. Санаторй ушел за долги. Вот правда не знаю - кому сейчас принадлежит та часть санатория, которая после "Магнолии", это сторона Фр. бульвара, которая ближе к морю. М.б. кто-нибудь  знает - кто владелец?


 А мне кажется это был санаторий Ветеранов войны...И ещё я слышала от знающих людей,что Марков там собирался строить очередной Б.Парус.Но,как говорят,пока не заладилось.Я,думаю,все меня понимают.

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Уточните,плиз. Левая фотка-это Фр. бульвар\Довженко,за корпусом университета? Четыре самостоятельные секции,которые строит СТИКОН?


 Оно самое.Только не питайте иллюзий.Эти четыре убожества будут коровой на лапке божьей коровки!И в плане коммуникаций и в плане интеграции в районе и в плане инфраструктуры(эдакие албанские беженцы в центре Токио,к примеру-ни места для них,ни место им там,ни к месту вообще).

----------


## JN

> Они - это специалисты из Черноморпроекта, например.


 Отдельно хочу поговорить об этом. Документальных подтверждений моему рассказу не ждите. Он подчерпнут в частной, приватной беседе. Так вот, когда недавно происходило эпическое по "помпе" действо по намывке песка на пляжи, естественно, за экспертизой проекта обратились в ЧерноморНИИпроект. Из ответа следовало, что деньги будут "выброшены на ветер". Тогда им сказали, что есть два варианта: один состоит в том, что положительное заключение, за деньги, дадут они, а второй в том, что за эти же самые деньги положительное заключение даст кто-то другой. Так вот, деньги уже закончились, а глядя на результат, кто принесет следующие? Сплетни, наверное. :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Могу только подтвердить. То же самое говорили и о застройке склонов - конечно, нельзя строить, тут и думать нечего! Но разрешение все равно получат, не мы, так другие, а так мы еще и заработаем.

----------


## Cetus

> Могу только подтвердить. То же самое говорили и о застройке склонов - конечно, нельзя строить, тут и думать нечего! Но разрешение все равно получат, не мы, так другие, а *так мы еще и заработаем.*


 Вы что в доле? И опять - мы это кто?

----------


## Буджак

Мы - это люди, которые там работают. Я давно зарабатываю за пределами Украины и долей у меня тут нет.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Насколько я знаю, одесский филиал института биологии южных морей, куда обратились за экологическим  обоснованием отсыпки песка на пляжи, в своих рекомендациях дал подробные обоснования, как надо отсыпать (с берега) и что надо отсыпать (какие фракции песка) и в каких объемах. Как мы все видим, на эти рекомендации не обратили внимания

----------


## Олег.Л

[QUOTE=Cetus;7053465]Это не жизнь.  Это просто банальное нарушение законов на каждом  этапе от замысла (тут нарушение базового законодательства) до конечного продукта разработки ( нарушение строительных норм) *Каждое действие каждого конкретного человека   заказавшего, спроектировавшего, подписавшего запросто квалифицируется.[/*QUOTE]

===============
Это кстати хорошая идея! Но так как прогнившая насквозь горвласть это делать естественно не будет,есть предложение завести "Дело" с тесемочками(с), для начала  на общественном уровне,в которое документировать скурпулезно все действия с обязательными  ФИО участников всех  провластных уровней ---разрешительных ,исполнительных,застроечных,от начала до конца .Начиная с упразнения статуса парка и до упора .Несомненно пригодится в ближайшем будущем.
Если защитить не можем физически,то надо это делать сначало виртуально,потом  юридически.В конце концов забросать падлюк исками.

----------


## Пушкин

> 30.76 46.42 - координаты места Кодера
> 30.76 46.42 - мои координаты
> 
> У нас всё точно! (с) 
> Там были зачатки стройки, даже срезали кусок склона. Но что именно должно было быть построено - неизвестно. Но можно с 100% уверенностью думать, что не 25-ти этажный жилой дом


 С погрешностью в 50 или 100 метров :smileflag:  
 Кодер  показывал место на плитах, а это место над плитами и до плит метров пятьдесят. Там дорого шла с   Морского переулка вниз - мы на плиты по ней и ходили, рядом с этим местом.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> *JN*, книжка где то дома. В руках держал, но как обычно, где искать неизвестно )


 В архитектурно-историческом очерке обнаружил интересную фразу: "На высокой кромке обрыва, над берегом моря, на 8-й станции в скором времени будет сооружен величественный монумент городу-герою Одессе".

И еще интересное предложение: "Завершается благоустройство прибрежной полосы между Ланжероном и Аркадией и намечается развернуть строительство на побережье от Аркадии до Большого Фонтана."
К сожалению подробности не описывают. Книжка издана в 1984 году.

----------


## JN

> В архитектурно-историческом очерке обнаружил интересную фразу: "На высокой кромке обрыва, над берегом моря, на 8-й станции в скором времени будет сооружен величественный монумент городу-герою Одессе".
> 
> И еще интересное предложение: "Завершается благоустройство прибрежной полосы между Ланжероном и Аркадией и намечается развернуть строительство на побережье от Аркадии до Большого Фонтана."
> К сожалению подробности не описывают. Книжка издана в 1984 году.


 Реквизиты в студию! Я настаиваю.

----------


## Jorjic

> В архитектурно-историческом очерке обнаружил интересную фразу: "На высокой кромке обрыва, над берегом моря, на 8-й станции в скором времени будет сооружен величественный монумент городу-герою Одессе".


 Я помню панику во время постройки театра музкомедии (может чуть позже). Тогда разрабатывался генплан и этот монумент планировалось установить на обрыве в Отраде, а от театра к нему должен был якобы идти широкий бульвар. Потом, видимо, смилостивились и оставили Отраду на разграбление будущим поколениям, а памятник решили поставить на 8-й, на остатках батареи.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Реквизиты в студию! Я настаиваю.


 В теме про генплан coder_ak как раз выложил снимки этой книги с реквизитами.

----------


## coder_ak

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/coder-ak/view/227215/

А тут еще про Юбилейный немного http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/coder-ak/view/227221

Ну и там еще есть чё почитать,  сегодня поснимал книжку.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Я помню панику во время постройки театра музкомедии (может чуть позже). Тогда разрабатывался генплан и этот монумент планировалось установить на обрыве в Отраде, а от театра к нему должен был якобы идти широкий бульвар.


 Да, все верно. Только этот бульвар был запланирован еще в генплане 1966 года. Возможно как раз наоборот из-за строительства Музкомедии и передумали строить его.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, все верно. Только этот бульвар был запланирован еще в генплане 1966 года. Возможно как раз наоборот из-за строительства Музкомедии и передумали строить его.


 Да, Вы правы, именно эти годы. А театр тоже вписывался, как акцент на линии этого бульвара.
В очень общих чертах помню макет центра города в соответствии с этим генпланом, который был выставлен на всеобщее обозрение. Вот где выставлялся - не помню.

----------


## Jorjic

Сегодня впервые в этом году прошелся (попытался) от 16-й до Аркадии. До 8-й станции впечатления схожие с прошлогодними (с легким привкусом европеизации). После 10-й по дороге носятся (именно носятся) суперавто, ходить под сенью спасательного комплекса малоприятно. 
На 8-й, в элитном яхтклубе "Посейдон" - море удовольствия. Возможно, именно сегодня там что-то происходило - невероятное количество элитных авто вплоть до Бентли с номером 0001, куча охранников с калашами очень напряженно себя ведущих. Даже как-то было не по себе, когда шли сквозь этот строй.  
Ну а дальше тупик, пришлось возвращаться до парка на месте батареи на 8-й станции. Пройти по Морским, Мореходным и прочим переулкам в отличие от прошлого года практически невозможно - сплошные тупики. Приходится идти вдоль страшного недостроя, ужасное впечатление.
Вот вид трассы здоровья после 8-й станции. Дальше - тупик.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Вы лжец! Нового покрытия никакого на ТЗ нет! Думайте, господин нанятый, кому врать!


 


> Залатанный в нескольких местах асфальт новым покрытием не является.


 сегодня взял с собой фотик и неспеша проехался по трассе здоровья...благо отпуск наконец то случился...и людей совсем нет-можно ехать спокойно...и что же вижу сразу при въезде от парка Шевченко?достаю фотик и фотаю...отличный асфальт тощиной сантиметров 20-30...да, положенный на старый, да не везде, с перерывами небольшими по 100-150метров....это не новое покрытие?а что это?проблемных участков на трассе нет!единственное с натяжкой это возле яхт клуба в Отраде и возле рондинской стройки...но процетов 70-80 трассы имеют отличный новый асфальт...мог бы фоткать до бесконечности, а лучше повесить видеорегистратор как у *На секунду загляну* на авто...
так кто лжец?

----------


## JN

> ...отличный асфальт тощиной сантиметров 20-30...да, положенный на старый, да не везде, с перерывами небольшими по 100-150метров....это не новое покрытие?...
> так кто лжец?


 Требуете опровержения? Полно. Перечитайте свой пост.

----------


## JN

> Ну и там еще есть чё почитать, сегодня поснимал книжку.


 Супер! Спасибо, Coder_ak, что не оставили без внимания.
Правда, то, ради чего Вы ее искали, я не обнаружил. Может, потому, что просматривал второпях. Завтра перечитаю.
И вцелом, я нашел больше подтверждений моим словам, чем опровержений. Скажите, Вы выложите на Яндекс всю книжку? Я бы не отказался ее себе затащить.

----------


## JN

> И еще интересное предложение: "Завершается благоустройство прибрежной полосы между Ланжероном и Аркадией и намечается развернуть строительство на побережье от Аркадии до Большого Фонтана."
> К сожалению подробности не описывают. Книжка издана в 1984 году.


 А что же Вы не цитируете следующее предложение: "Тем самым основная часть береговой зоны города превратится в сплошной бульвар..." Теперь я понимаю о каком масштабном строительстве идет речь - о Нагорном бульваре, который и должен был идти от Аркадии до 16-й Фонтана. Что и было включено в старый генплан, принятый в *89*г., если не ошибаюсь.
Однако же, видимо словосочетание "масштабное строительство" по сравнению с проектом Михаников выгладит как-то старомодно.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Требуете опровержения? Полно. Перечитайте свой пост.


 ну я понял что сказать вам больше нечего...

----------


## coder_ak

> Правда, то, ради чего Вы ее искали, я не обнаружил. Может, потому, что просматривал второпях. Завтра перечитаю.
> И вцелом, я нашел больше подтверждений моим словам, чем опровержений. Скажите, Вы выложите на Яндекс всю книжку? Я бы не отказался ее себе затащить.


 А что мы искали? Я уже запутался во всех этих темах.
Первая книжка про генплан 6х года. Там предполагалась:

(моя мечта %))

В следующем генплане уже от этого отказались, получается. По крайней мере речь просто про парк идёт. Но тоже вскользь.

Что там выкладывать? Главу про генплан я полностью сфоткал. Остальное это история города. Интересно, конечно же, особенно, если выкинуть советсткую идеологию. Но я просто в себе сил не найду всё это сфотографировать, а сканера умеющего переворачивать страницы или, хотя бы, обычного увы нет.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Да, точно, я  помню, как идея создания Нагорного бульвара очень сильно взволновала сотрудников Ботсада (старого) и Одесской киностудии, на территории которой был еще тогда павильон-бассейн под открытым небом с линией горизонта от настоящего моря. Туда запускали макеты парусников  и получалось, как в настоящем море. Следовательно, Нагорный бульвар планировали от парка Шевченко, и далее, до 16-й.  Слово "эстакада" звучало уже тогда.

----------


## Буджак

> (моя мечта %))


  Мой кошмар. И потускневшая жемчужина...

----------


## coder_ak

*Буджак*, потускневшая жемчужина у нас на Пересыпи. Вот снести там нафиг весь этот бардак, да сделать нормальную набережную с отелями, ресторанами, концертными залами, блекджеком и шлюхами в общем всё то, что хотят на склонах и не надо было бы трогать склоны.

----------


## Буджак

Так я бы с удовольствием, но трогают-то склоны!

----------


## Ginger

> так кто лжец?


 
Станьте на ролики.
На первой фотке нормальный асфальт заканчивается на первом человечке вдалеке. Следующий островок счастья - за поворотом, перед бетонной плитой - метров 15 в длину, затем метров 20 до Азарова, при чем перед будкой ментов там оооочень неприятный горбик с ямами и трещинами. Дальше от Азарова да - мой любимый участок, метров 40-50 может.
Всё! 
Следующий более-менее асфальт аж за Глечиком.

Горный велик не передает всего спектра ощущений
Поэтому угомоните свою страсть к необоснованным обвинениям.

----------


## coder_ak

*Ginger*, купи ролики с большими колёсами, как у того парня, лысого такого. Ух как он летает по ТЗ, аж дух захватывает

----------


## Ginger

> *Ginger*, купи ролики с большими колёсами, как у того парня, лысого такого. Ух как он летает по ТЗ, аж дух захватывает


 Спасибо, дорогой Кодер, но диаметр колес ну никак не влияет на качество покрытия - даже на джипе есть разница между ровным асфальтом и горной дорогой 

Для меня на велике - ТЗ тож ровная и аккуратная

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> А что же Вы не цитируете следующее предложение: "Тем самым основная часть береговой зоны города превратится в сплошной бульвар..." Теперь я понимаю о каком масштабном строительстве идет речь - о Нагорном бульваре, который и должен был идти от Аркадии до 16-й Фонтана. Что и было включено в старый генплан, принятый в *89*г., если не ошибаюсь.
> Однако же, видимо словосочетание "масштабное строительство" по сравнению с проектом Михаников выгладит как-то старомодно.


 Возможно. Но в советское время понятие "масштабное строительство" ну ни как не могло ограничиться просто строительством бульвара. Там явно планировалась застройка еще какими-то домами.

----------


## Jorjic

> Возможно. Но в советское время понятие "масштабное строительство" ну ни как не могло ограничиться просто строительством бульвара. Там явно планировалась застройка еще какими-то домами.


 Вот как раз в советское время "масштабное строительство" могло подразумевать и постройку небольшого сарая, а в наше время скромное природоохранное берегоукрепление оказывается 24-х этажным отелем.

----------


## Буджак

Во вяком случае, намерения, возможно, изначально преступные, так и остались намерениями и всегда можно было пойти на склоны. А тереь самые преступные намерения претворяются в жизнь... Одесса пережила коммуннистов, худо-бедно, но пережила. А вот Независимую Украину, где богатые застройщики не зависят от законов, переживет вряд ли...

----------


## Cetus

Вот интересно! публикации 86 года до Чернобыля или после? (дата на газете, смазана и не удалось разглядеть).  Очень хорошо, что у нас в советское время было противооползневое управление, ныне несуществующее.   Но теперь у нас  аргументом возможности постройки многоэтажных  строений является существование Потемкинской лестницы.  Ведь  стоит, и ничего с ней не происходит - значит и высотка выстоит. И ведь это не мой аргумент - высказывание профессионалов из управления архитектуры. Еще эти специалисты высчитали степень износа булыжных мостовых - это 85% (опубликовано в журнале домком).

----------


## Буджак

Им заплатили, сами они не могут не понимать бредовость сравнения...

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вот как раз в советское время "масштабное строительство" могло подразумевать и постройку небольшого сарая, а в наше время скромное природоохранное берегоукрепление оказывается 24-х этажным отелем.


 В эпоху великих строек, БАМа, и покорения севера? Сомневаюсь. 
Масштабным строительством, называли например застройку района Черемушек, не меньше.

----------


## Cetus

Хорошо, что генпан 86 не осуществился. Город   совершенно не украшают театр музкомедии, морвокзал,  высотное здание на Чкалова (список можно по желанию продолжить). Не украшают его и самостийные творения - и гостиница на морвокзале и жуткий памятник Неизвестного там же, называемый в народе "яйцо гурвица". Продолжать список, к сожалению, можно  долго, а если учесть, как проводится так называемая реставрация в центре города, - бесконечно. Последний пример - ремонт здания  в классическом стиле на Екатерининской - там, где  находится теперь   магазин UK of Benetton.  
Штербуль  и Мещеряков - где вы?

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Станьте на ролики.
> На первой фотке нормальный асфальт заканчивается на первом человечке вдалеке. Следующий островок счастья - за поворотом, перед бетонной плитой - метров 15 в длину, затем метров 20 до Азарова, при чем перед будкой ментов там оооочень неприятный горбик с ямами и трещинами. Дальше от Азарова да - мой любимый участок, метров 40-50 может.
> Всё! 
> Следующий более-менее асфальт аж за Глечиком.
> 
> Горный велик не передает всего спектра ощущений
> Поэтому угомоните свою страсть к необоснованным обвинениям.


 до велика я на роликах там все объездил...а вы к сожалению все белое видите черным и наоборот...да и с глазомером беда :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

*Cetus*, газета за 8-е августа.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Проект Михаников, может быть, и неплохой. Но у него, как и у всех остальных проектов "освоения" системы дренажа подпочвенных вод из центра корода (известных в простонародье как "склоны"), есть онда особенность. Если их построить, то через пару лет уровень грунтовых вод в центральной части Одессы поднимется. Невысоко,метра на три.


 Откуда такие расчёты? Кто их делал? Какова пропускная способность дренажа на сегодня и какой проектный объём сбросов? Без этих сведений нельзя понять насколько Вы правы. Если уровень грунтовых вод поднимется, то это значит, что отвод не работает. Неужели в Миханиках не знают реальной ситуации и не могут спроектировать необходимые мероприятия? Насколько я знаю, это не самое затратное в объёме работ по комплексу. Необходимо всего лишь увеличить объём сооружений по дренажу. Только и всего. 
У Вас есть документация по этим вопросам?

----------


## Cetus

> Откуда такие расчёты? Кто их делал? Какова пропускная способность дренажа на сегодня и какой проектный объём сбросов? Без этих сведений нельзя понять насколько Вы правы. Если уровень грунтовых вод поднимется, то это значит, что отвод не работает. Неужели в Миханиках не знают реальной ситуации и не могут спроектировать необходимые мероприятия? Насколько я знаю, это не самое затратное в объёме работ по комплексу. Необходимо всего лишь увеличить объём сооружений по дренажу. Только и всего.


 Этими расчетами никто сейчас не занимается и Миханики тоже.  
Результат - вода в подвалах в домах Отрады (новых и старых),  нового офисного центра на Жуковского. Дополняйте список пожалуйста - он открыт.   Тут дело не в пропускной  способности дренажной системы, а в особенностях грунта, пластов. Эти сведения  не секрет.
Скорее всего надо организовать в отместку Миханикам такое же СП и сбацать им в Афинах поближе к Парфенону что-либо такое же непотребное. У нас им можно, интересно - а как у них.

----------


## Ginger

> до велика я на роликах там все объездил...а вы к сожалению все белое видите черным и наоборот...да и с глазомером беда


 Отвечу твоими же словами :smileflag: 



> ну я понял что сказать вам больше нечего...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Откуда такие расчёты? Кто их делал? Какова пропускная способность дренажа на сегодня и какой проектный объём сбросов? Без этих сведений нельзя понять насколько Вы правы. Если уровень грунтовых вод поднимется, то это значит, что отвод не работает. Неужели в Миханиках не знают реальной ситуации и не могут спроектировать необходимые мероприятия? Насколько я знаю, это не самое затратное в объёме работ по комплексу. Необходимо всего лишь увеличить объём сооружений по дренажу. Только и всего. 
> У Вас есть документация по этим вопросам?


 Я смотрю по динамике уровня грунтовых вод в черте города. Во времена Пушкина они были на отметке -30. В последние годы уровень составляет несколько метров и более-менее держится, то есть - достигнут баланс. Вывод из эксплуатации части системы дренажа приведет к повышению уровня воды в городе и затоплению подвалов и/или подмыву склонов на этом участке.

Миханики на суде не представили никаких документов и расчетов. Я не сомневаюсь, что при желании они могут все это рассчитать, спроектировать и построить. Только вот кому нужны высотки на склонах по 10 тысяч долларов за метр?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Скорее всего надо организовать в отместку Миханикам такое же СП и сбацать им в Афинах поближе к Парфенону что-либо такое же непотребное. У нас им можно, интересно - а как у них.


 Мы уже давно разработали проект постройки гостиничного комплекса "Герострат" на месте развалин Парфенона. Сегодня там большой приток туристов, гостиниц не хватает. А неухоженные руины Парфенона, непригодные для жилья, где гуляют козы и бродят бандиты, мы снесем, как уродующие лицо города.

----------


## Пушкин

В начале 90х видел проект  бульвара, который должен был идти от театра Музкомедии до моря с множествами лесенок, беседок, скамеечек и фонтанчиков. Очень хорошо всё выглядело из папье маше, как и советский проект гостиницы за Мор вокзалом.

----------


## Jina

> Возможно. Но в советское время понятие "масштабное строительство" ну ни как не могло ограничиться просто строительством бульвара. Там явно планировалась застройка еще какими-то домами.


 Никакие дома там в советское время не планировались. В то самое время произошло несколько серьезных оползней.Пол-улицы обвалилось.А речь шла о берегоукрепительных работах в прямом,а не в переносном смысле слова.Работали специалисты,ответственные,а не как сейчас.Склоны были засажены деревьями,появились такие(не знаю,как правильно называются) канавки,по которым вода стекала в море,появился волнорез. Это я,как обыватель, описываю. А специалист,гидроинженер,
мог бы рассказать побольше.
Как вы думаете-почему Черемушки застроены 5-этажками,а не 9-эт домами? Это вопрос обсуждали и решили,что высотное строительство--не для Одессы.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Никакие дома там в советское время не планировались. В то самое время произошло несколько серьезных оползней.Пол-улицы обвалилось.А речь шла о берегоукрепительных работах в прямом,а не в переносном смысле слова.Работали специалисты,ответственные,а не как сейчас.Склоны были засажены деревьями,появились такие(не знаю,как правильно называются) канавки,по которым вода стекала в море,появился волнорез. Это я,как обыватель, описываю. А специалист,гидроинженер,
> мог бы рассказать побольше.
> Как вы думаете-почему Черемушки застроены 5-этажками,а не 9-эт домами? Это вопрос обсуждали и решили,что высотное строительство--не для Одессы.


 А почему тогда Таирова застроили 9 и выше этажными  домами?
Всегда считала,что "хрущевки" строились для того ,чтобы быстро и дешево обеспечить всех советских людей квартирами.Даже план при СССР такой был.Хрущев где-то за границей увидел это временные ,но очень дешевые малогабаритные дома и загорелся...
Так что,и в Москве и в Одессе - везде по Советскому Союзу стали возводить московки и хрущевки 5-этажные .
Так что ..никто не решал,что Одесса должна быть малоэтажная..
Это просто "временное" жилье - перед коммунизмом строили..

----------


## Jina

> А почему тогда Таирова застроили 9 и выше этажными  домами?
> Всегда считала,что "хрущевки" строились для того ,чтобы быстро и дешево обеспечить всех советских людей квартирами.Даже план при СССР такой был.Хрущев где-то за границей увидел это временные ,но очень дешевые малогабаритные дома и загорелся...
> Так что,и в Москве и в Одессе - везде по Советскому Союзу стали возводить московки и хрущевки 5-этажные .
> Так что ..никто не решал,что Одесса должна быть малоэтажная..
> Это просто "временное" жилье - перед коммунизмом строили..


 Вы меня извините,но я писала о другом. О склонах.
Черемушки привела,как пример,может,неудачный.Но вы как-то подозрительно умолчали о главном. Вы за застройку склонов??

----------


## aliaodessa

> Вы меня извините,но я писала о другом. О склонах.
> Черемушки привела,как пример,может,неудачный.Но вы как-то подозрительно умолчали о главном. Вы за застройку склонов??


 Да. Я - за застройку. Только хочу видеть там санатории,дома отдыха,гостиницы - НО! Не частные хатынки.

----------


## Jina

> Да. Я - за застройку. Только хочу видеть там санатории,дома отдыха,гостиницы - НО! Не частные хатынки.


 Тогда все прекрасно. Они уже появились эти дома отдыха и гостиницы.Их ,правда ,по-разному называют. Например- домики для отдыха яхтсменов,семейный оздоровительный комплекс,дом отдыха для студентов и сотрудников. Лично вам,если вы не яхтсмен и не сотрудник.какая от этого польза?

----------


## aliaodessa

> Тогда все прекрасно. Они уже появились эти дома отдыха и гостиницы.Их ,правда ,по-разному называют. Например- домики для отдыха яхтсменов,семейный оздоровительный комплекс,дом отдыха для студентов и сотрудников. Лично вам,если вы не яхтсмен и не сотрудник.какая от этого польза?


 Простите,а какая мне польза - от заросших склонов ,разбитых лестниц - там и ходить-то днем страшно..
Поменялось время.Все ж хотят "собственность" ..
СССР - уже не вернуть,к сожалению.Надо жить дальше

----------


## Jorjic

> Простите,а какая мне польза - от заросших склонов ,разбитых лестниц - там и ходить-то днем страшно..
> Поменялось время.Все ж хотят "собственность" ..
> СССР - уже не вернуть,к сожалению.Надо жить дальше


 У Вас там будет собственность? Поздравляю!
Я в воскресенье ходил сквозь строй этих амбалов с калашами. Уж лучше разбитые лестницы и заросшие склоны. Там спокойно и совсем не страшно. Тем более, что СССР уже давно нет и священный замок на границе поломался.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да. Я - за застройку. Только хочу видеть там санатории,дома отдыха,гостиницы - НО! Не частные хатынки.


 А увидите именно это НО! И сделано это будет, в том числе, и Вашим именем. Ведь Вы же за?

----------


## Jina

> Простите,а какая мне польза - от заросших склонов ,разбитых лестниц - там и ходить-то днем страшно..
> Поменялось время.Все ж хотят "собственность" ..
> СССР - уже не вернуть,к сожалению.Надо жить дальше


 Вы же добрый человек! задумайтесь хорошенько. К морю невозможно будет пройти. Уже сейчас с 8 по 10 ст.Б.Фонтана прохода к морю нет категорически. Посмотрите выше тему . Есть фотки-заборы до неба.
неужели вы этого хотите?.

----------


## coder_ak

*Jina*, передайте привет в Верховную Раду, которая принимает такие законы, что эти заборы могут появляться. Точнее даже не принимает такие законы, что бы они не появлялись.

----------


## felik79

Если за все эти годы в самом городе не построили НИЧЕГО красивого, а совершенно испохабили то, что было изначально, как эти люди могут изуродовать склоны... можно только представить... Лично я считаю, что, если никому в голову ничего умного пока не пришло, лучше склоны не трогать. Совсем. И уговорить любителей шашлыка приносить с собой уголь, а не топоры.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Этими расчетами никто сейчас не занимается и Миханики тоже.  
> Результат - вода в подвалах в домах Отрады (новых и старых),  нового офисного центра на Жуковского.


 А теперь вопрос, причём здесь Миханики?



> Я смотрю по динамике уровня грунтовых вод в черте города. Во времена Пушкина они были на отметке -30. В последние годы уровень составляет несколько метров и более-менее держится, то есть - достигнут баланс. Вывод из эксплуатации части системы дренажа приведет к повышению уровня воды в городе и затоплению подвалов и/или подмыву склонов на этом участке.
> 
> Миханики на суде не представили никаких документов и расчетов. Я не сомневаюсь, что при желании они могут все это рассчитать, спроектировать и построить. Только вот кому нужны высотки на склонах по 10 тысяч долларов за метр?


 Ну это их проблемы, _как_ они будут сбывать эти площади. Наше дело проконтролировать технологический процесс и соблюдение всех норм. Именно такой проект нужен нашему побережью. А не очередной Беверли Хиллз с частными домишками богачей. А они уже разворачиваются, пока вы тут Михаников третируете.

----------


## Скрытик

> Наше дело проконтролировать технологический процесс и соблюдение всех норм.


 Самому не смешно? 
Рекомендую посетить объект под скромной табличкой "берегоукрепительные работы" и попытаться хотя бы попасть на территорию стройки, уже молчу про то что бы посмотреть технологическую документацию.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Наше дело проконтролировать технологический процесс и соблюдение всех норм. Именно такой проект нужен нашему побережью. А не очередной Беверли Хиллз с частными домишками богачей. А они уже разворачиваются, пока вы тут Михаников третируете.


 У вас уже есть доступ к контролю технологического процесса и норм?
К тому же я что-то не слышал от противников застройки склонов предложений о постройке "очередного Беверли Хиллз". Вроде речь идет о сохранении парка "Юбилейный".

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Самому не смешно? 
> Рекомендую посетить объект под скромной табличкой "берегоукрепительные работы" и попытаться хотя бы попасть на территорию стройки, уже молчу про то что бы посмотреть технологическую документацию.


 О какой "стройке" речь и с какой радости тебя должны пускать на стройку? Ты думаешь, в Европе такой как ты противник застройки может просто так зайти на территорию стройки и начать там что-то "контролировать"? Самому не смешно?  Создавайте комитеты, общественные организации и контролируйте. Через своих депутатов, если на то пошло. Нет? Не происходит? В том-то и дело, что только языком чесать умеете.

*МОД за неуважительное отношение к участникам форума.*

----------


## Скрытик

> В том-то и дело, что только языком чесать умеете.


 Иногда лучше жевать чем говорить, т.е. писать. Не Вам судить то что я умею делать.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Иногда лучше жевать чем говорить, т.е. писать. Не Вам судить то что я умею делать.


 Да ты не обижайся. По делу есть что?   :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Да ты не обижайся. По делу есть что?


 Есть, только это затрагивает политику, а я туда уже года 4 как не ходок. Противно.
Депутатов, которые пытались контролировать процесс тихонько выкинули из горсовета, теперь площадки вообще без обсуждений раздаются нужным людям. В чем проблемы? Ну рухнет 2-3 высотки , ну разрушится половина исторического центра города из-за подпочвенных вод, ну и что? Можно настроить много-много высотных домов, как и планировалось в генплане, что любезно представил Кодер. Все равно они не собираются здесь жить

----------


## Tosver

> Все равно они не собираются здесь жить


 Ключевой момент. Вот читал кстати всё это и не хотел вмешиваться. Но чего-то задело. И я не ошибся - все эти и другие подобные темы приведут к одним и тем же выводам, все успокоятся и всё начнется снова по кругу. Может сразу же резюмируем и остановимся? 

А выводов то других и быть то не может. 
1. Менталитет. Каждый сам за себя. Моя хата с краю - ничего не знаю. 
2. Коррупция.
3. Ну и соответ. неработающие законы. 

Только вот решается эта простая задачка на самом высоком уровне и к сожалению, уж точно не на обывательском кухонно-наивном рассуждении.

----------


## Tosver

Я вот тоже решил было начать бороться с поборами в мед. учреждениях, думал запасаться письмамми, писать жалобы, привлекать СМИ. Да толку то что? Я просто подкормлю амбиции свои, а система как была, так и останется. Эффекту будет - 0. С кем и с чем бороться и что менять, когда ЗП у мед сестры = 780 грн? Сам себя остудил и постыдил за глупые и никчемные помыслы.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Есть, только это затрагивает политику, а я туда уже года 4 как не ходок. Противно.
> Депутатов, которые пытались контролировать процесс тихонько выкинули из горсовета, теперь площадки вообще без обсуждений раздаются нужным людям.


 Ну а куда смотрят остальные? Не все же там в доле. И распределение это одно дело, а технологический процесс - совсем другое. Сейчас мы говорим о Миханиках. Отличный проект, который мог предотвратить хаотическую застройку, а мы их гоним, чтобы на их место пришли мелкие латифундисты и застроили всё подряд частным жильём. 




> В чем проблемы? Ну рухнет 2-3 высотки , ну разрушится половина исторического центра города из-за подпочвенных вод, ну и что?


 Вот тут слабое звено. Почему они вдруг должны рухнуть? Сколько лет говорят о том, что дом над базой Черноморца сойдёт с оползнем? Со времени постройки. А он стоит... Если нормально строить, то ничего не рухнет. Это тебе любой строитель скажет. И подпочвенные воды - это не к Миханикам.




> Можно настроить много-много высотных домов, как и планировалось в генплане, что любезно представил Кодер. Все равно они не собираются здесь жить


 Ну и что? Они же не самовольно строят, а с нашего согласия. Думаешь, лучше, если склоны застроят толстосумы, которые _собираются здесь жить_? квадратно-гнездовым методом, с узкими проходами между роскошных вилл? Я не думаю.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ты думаешь, в Европе такой как ты противник застройки может просто так зайти на территорию стройки и начать там что-то "контролировать"?..


 А Вы думаете в Европе можно просто так внаглую, в обход законов начать строить высотную гостиницу под видом берегоукрепительных сооружений?



> ...Создавай*те* комитеты, общественные организации и контролируй*те*. Через своих депутатов, если на то пошло. Нет? Не происходит? В том-то и дело, что только языком чесать умеете.


 


> *Наше* дело проконтролировать технологический процесс и соблюдение всех норм.


 Мне казалось, что это вы предлагали проконтролировать? А теперь создавай*те*... Или то была не ваша цитата?

----------


## Jorjic

> Я вот тоже решил было начать бороться с поборами в мед. учреждениях, думал запасаться письмамми, писать жалобы, привлекать СМИ. Да толку то что? Я просто подкормлю амбиции свои, а система как была, так и останется. Эффекту будет - 0. С кем и с чем бороться и что менять, когда ЗП у мед сестры = 780 грн? Сам себя остудил и постыдил за глупые и никчемные помыслы.


 Предлагаю обратиться к администрации форума и закрыть все подобные темы.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> Мне казалось, что это вы предлагали проконтролировать? А теперь создавай*те*... Или то была не ваша цитата?


 Это была наша цитата. Это было предложение вашему брату перестать толочь воду в ступе и заняться наконец делом. Это вы тут бурю в стакане поднимаете. Меня пока всё устраивает. А вы не хотите - не нужно. Лишнее доказательство вашей инертности - всё за вас должен дядя сделать.

----------


## JN

> Только вот решается эта простая задачка на самом высоком уровне


 И кто же, по-вашему, будет ее решать?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это была наша цитата. Это было предложение вашему брату перестать толочь воду в ступе и заняться наконец делом. Это вы тут бурю в стакане поднимаете. Меня пока всё устраивает. А вы не хотите - не нужно. Лишнее доказательство вашей инертности - всё за вас должен дядя сделать.


 Боюсь, что "наших" цитат у нас с вами не может быть. 
Ну а то, что вы про меня и моего брата все знаете - давно известно. Я, правда, тоже кое о чем про вас догадываюсь, но высказать - воспитание не позволяет. Уж извините.

----------


## Tosver

> И кто же, по-вашему, будет ее решать?


 По прогнозам политологов и социологов в ближайшие 10 лет ничего радикального во всех ветвях власти не предвидится.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> .. Миханики?
> Ну это их проблемы, как они будут сбывать эти площади..


  - И с какого перепугу собственность одесситов, - Парк Юбилейный на Склонах + ОБЩЕгородск. пляжи  стали "их - михаников  проблемы" и на каком, ЗАКОННОМ основании, раздается\продается городская, зеленая\берегоЗАЩИТНАЯ РЕКРЕАЦИОННАЯ зона, вместе с общественными пляжами, БЕЗ СОГЛАСИЯ жителей ? ! Может это возводятся санатории для больных детей и стариков или Дома Отдыха в несколько этажей, чтоб сохранить целевое назначение ЗОНЫ РЕКРЕАЦИИ - да ЭТОТ бардак еще имели наглость назвать "берегоукрепительными работами" - полюбуйтесь на рондинскую стройку, прямо на пляже. - Да было бы желание - ВСЯ тема в фотоУЛИКАХ с перегораживанием заборов.., ИМХО. 



> ..Наше дело проконтролировать технологический процесс и соблюдение всех норм..


  - Попробуйте хоть Пояснит. Записки к ГэйПЛАНУ заполучить, в теме есть ссылки.. ИМХО, если бы, эти самые, нормы ЗАКОНА были соблюдены.., - не возникла бы эта тема и соседняя, это как минимум.. 
 Р.S. Забыла уточнить, что речь идет обо ВСЕХ "любителях хАпать", а не только о греках , ведь тема о ПАРКЕ Юбилейном на побережье, площадь его знают все, кто в теме. Кстати на стр.149, в книге о старом генплане, что выкладывал Кодер, - со второго абзаца можно прочесть о том, как ОЗЕЛЕНЯЛИ город, сколько высаживали саженцев.., в т.ч. там реч шла и о Юбилейном, КАК О ПАРКЕ, ИМХО, - косвенное упоминание сабжа в печатн. издании..

----------


## coder_ak

Вы, конечно, со мной не согласитесь, но никто у нас склоны не защищает. Псевдо-защитники в большинстве своём (я не про граждан, а про власть имущих) просто хотят себе кусок оттяпать, поэтому и вопят на каждом углу про нарушения.

А почему никто из этих защитников не предложил проект по благоустройству парка? 
Т.е. не пустые слова "власти должны, власти обязаны, не дадим уничтожить" и т.д., а проект разбивки парка, облагораживания, строительства там каких то общественных сооружений не портящих вид и не разрушающих ливнёвку. Почему этого нет? 
Потому, что это им просто не надо.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Вы, конечно, со мной не согласитесь, но никто у нас склоны не защищает. Псевдо-защитники в большинстве своём (я не про граждан, а про власть имущих) просто хотят себе кусок оттяпать, поэтому и вопят на каждом углу про нарушения.
> 
> А почему никто из этих защитников не предложил проект по благоустройству парка? 
> Т.е. не пустые слова "власти должны, власти обязаны, не дадим уничтожить" и т.д., а проект разбивки парка, облагораживания, строительства там каких то общественных сооружений не портящих вид и не разрушающих ливнёвку. Почему этого нет? 
> Потому, что это им просто не надо.


 Верно. Уже тысячу раз в этой ветке говорено, что вместо того, чтобы бороться против развития прибрежной зоны - надо бороться за соблюдение законов при ее развитии. Здесь должно быть три главных компонента: общественная доступность (никаких заборов вокруг вновь возводимых зданий и сооружений, и никаких закрытых для general public пространств), гласность в дизайне развития и законодательное сохранение или редевелопмент зеленой зоны на месте новой застройки.
При выполнении трех этих условий любое новое развитие можно сделать приятным для человека и любые каменные джунгли будут выглядеть цивильно. Например, так выглядит новый парк и набережная в новой застройке на месте бывшей припортовой зоны в Торонто.
Бороться с развитием неухоженной прибрежной зоны, как таковым просто бесперспективно, - оно все равно будет, правда до конца кризиса говорить обо всем этом бессмысленно, вряд ли дальше слов дело сдвинется. Так что сторонники свалки на склонах - могут торжествовать, обстоятельства в данный момент на их стороне.

----------


## Ginger

> Так что сторонники свалки на склонах - могут торжествовать, обстоятельства в данный момент на их стороне.


 Вы и сюда пришли свои эмигрантские проповеди толкать?
Будьте добры, радуйтесь этой  набережной в Торонто, раз уж там проживаете :smileflag: 
А мы тут как-то сами, угу.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Верно. Уже тысячу раз в этой ветке говорено, что вместо того, чтобы бороться против развития прибрежной зоны - надо бороться за соблюдение законов при ее развитии.


 Я сторонник соблюдения законов при строительстве. Поэтому никаких строе там быть не должно.




> Бороться с развитием неухоженной прибрежной зоны, как таковым просто бесперспективно, - оно все равно будет


 Пока у людей есть хоть какие-то материальные блага, все равно будут существовать воры, грабители, разбойники и мошенники. Вы закрываете свою дверь на замок?

----------


## JN

> Например, так выглядит новый парк и набережная в новой застройке *на месте бывшей припортовой зоны* в Торонто.


 А как в Торонто выглядит небоскреб *вместо парка?* Не думайте, что если я спрашиваю - значит не знаю. В Торонто в парке, я уверен, Вы даже цветочек не сорвете, не то, что пару сотен деревьев вырубить.
Попробуйте убедить нас, что в Торонто можно купить парк под застройку рекреационным жильем, только документально.

P.S. По поводу Ваших картинок: хотите в этом жить? Пожалуйста! А я не хочу.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Я сторонник соблюдения законов при строительстве. Поэтому никаких строе там быть не должно.


 Нет, ну ваше мнение мне понять удалось. Но ведь кроме вашего мнения - есть законы какие-то? В том числе и процедуры внесения поправок в эти законы уполномоченными органами власти. Неужели осторожный Гурвиц, безотносительно его личности, а просто как должностное лицо - мэр - не подстелил себе соломку в виде решений законновыбранного  одесситами Горсовета? А что парк Юбилейный - он федерального значения парк или заповедник? Типа Аскании-Нова? А если - не федерального, если это парк местного значения, то вы ведь должны понимать, что именно горсовет - имеет полное право сделать любую поправку в любой городской закон, согласно которому функционирует любой городской парк.

----------


## JN

> Неужели осторожный Гурвиц, ....


 

Все остальное из того же жанра. Если исполком имеет, так почему же не делает? А все пытается втихаря.
Вы насколько в наших реалиях ориентируетесь? Если судить по последнему посту, то "Моня напел".

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Нет, ну ваше мнение мне понять удалось. Но ведь кроме вашего мнения - есть законы какие-то? В том числе и процедуры внесения поправок в эти законы уполномоченными органами власти. Неужели осторожный Гурвиц, безотносительно его личности, а просто как должностное лицо - мэр - не подстелил себе соломку в виде решений законновыбранного  одесситами Горсовета?


 Решения законновыбранного горсовета запросто могут нарушать закон, со всеми вытекающими юридическими последствиями. Законы в нашей стране принимает и изменяет Верховная Рада.




> А что парк Юбилейный - он федерального значения парк или заповедник? Типа Аскании-Нова? А если - не федерального, если это парк местного значения, то вы ведь должны понимать, что именно горсовет - имеет полное право сделать любую поправку в любой городской закон, согласно которому функционирует любой городской парк.


 1. В Украине нет "городских законов".
2. В Украине нет "парков федерального значения". К слову, все "федеральное" - это не к нам, это в Германию, США или Россию. У нас унитарное государство.

В Украине есть понятие "парковая зона", для которой законами установлены определенные ограничения. Которые нужно исполнять, или менять закон ("Про благоустрій населенних пунктів").
В Украине есть понятие "рекреационная зона", для которой законами установлены некоторые ограничения. Которые нужно исполнять, или менять закон (Земельный кодекс).
В Украине есть понятие "земли водного фонда",  отношении кторых законами установлены строгие ограничения. Которые нужно исполнять, или менять закон (Водный кодекс).
В Украине есть понятие "город-курорт", для которых законами установлены определенные ограничения. Которые нужно исполнять, или менять закон ("О курортах").

Это так, наскидку.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> А как в Торонто выглядит небоскреб *вместо парка?* Не думайте, что если я спрашиваю - значит не знаю. В Торонто в парке, я уверен, Вы даже цветочек не сорвете, не то, что пару сотен деревьев вырубить.
> Попробуйте убедить нас, что в Торонто можно купить парк под застройку рекреационным жильем, только документально.
> 
> P.S. По поводу Ваших картинок: хотите в этом жить? Пожалуйста! А я не хочу.


 Ну вы же живете в обществе. Ведь от  вашего лично хотения - разве что-то зависит? И не могли бы вы разъяснить что такое "рекреационное жилье"?! Вы уверены, что вы точно представляете себе - против чего вы ведете борьбу?

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Решения законновыбранного горсовета запросто могут нарушать закон, со всеми вытекающими юридическими последствиями. Законы в нашей стране принимает и изменяет Верховная Рада.


 Зачем же у вас горсоветы в каждом городе? И по-моему есть исполкомы, которые какие-то их решения исполняют. Или это все - детские игры? Не ваш масштаб?




> 1. В Украине нет "городских законов".
> 2. В Украине нет "парков федерального значения". К слову, все "федеральное" - это не к нам, это в Германию, США или Россию. У нас унитарное государство.
> 
> В Украине есть понятие "парковая зона", для которой законами установлены определенные ограничения. Которые нужно исполнять, или менять закон ("Про благоустрій населенних пунктів").
> В Украине есть понятие "рекреационная зона", для которой законами установлены некоторые ограничения. Которые нужно исполнять, или менять закон (Земельный кодекс).
> В Украине есть понятие "земли водного фонда",  отношении кторых законами установлены строгие ограничения. Которые нужно исполнять, или менять закон (Водный кодекс).
> В Украине есть понятие "город-курорт", для которых законами установлены определенные ограничения. Которые нужно исполнять, или менять закон ("О курортах").
> 
> Это так, наскидку.


 Навскидку, вы путаете "унитарное государство" и государство с одним уровнем власти. Может у вас и унитарное государство, но уровней власти у вас несколько - центральный, областной, районный, городской - как минимум. То что у вас законы писались пр царе-горохе - это понятно. Я (и еще многие в этой ветке) вам и говорят - в вашей деятельности нет позитива, нет осознания того, что старые законы не действуют и не могут действовать в новых социально-экономических условиях. Вам нужно предлагать свои варианты законов, свою цельную программу городского развития, идти с ней на выборы, выдвигать своих лидеров, сейчас удобное время - выборы новой городской власти произойдут явно раньше, чем возобновится какое-либо строительство на склонах (из-за кризиса). А вы теряете время, доказывая, что все должно быть по советским законам в (прости, Господи) рыночной Украине. Я вам высказываю свое сочувствие в вашей борьбе, но результат ее был ясен еще несколько лет назад. Ну вот вам кризис немного подмогнет. Но попомните мое слово: выход из кризиса у вас в Одессе - начнется именно с застройки склонов. Кто бы в этот момент ни был у власти. И ваше стенания и проклятия в адрес персонально Гурвица - не помогут, так политика не делается. А склоны в Одессе уже давно являются политическим вопросом.

----------


## JN

> И не могли бы вы разъяснить что такое "рекреационное жилье"?! Вы уверены, что вы точно представляете себе - против чего вы ведете борьбу?


 Переставим вопросы. Я точно представляю себе за что веду борьбу - за соблюдение Законов Украины - законы эти(о которых выше написал Сергей Дибров) правильные. Правда, извините, они совершенно не коррелируют с Вашими о них представлениями. 
Что такое рекреационное жилье я объяснить не могу. Определения этому термину нет. Оно родилось где-то на стыке первого правления Гурвица-правления Боделана, и эксплуатируется по сей день - оно, даже вошло в пояснительную записку к генплану. Описать могу. Перечисленные Сергеем Дибровым законы определяют режимы использования различных территорий. В соответствии ними территории подразделяются на рекреационные, жилые, деловые и т.п. Когда у Гурвица возникла идея распродавать(сдавать в аренду  :smileflag: ) под жилую застройку рекреационные земли, например, парки или пляжи, его юристы нашли способ так не противоречить законодательству страны, чтоб его, законодательство, и не соблюдать. Так возникли во всевозможных местных "правилах пректирования застройки развития", термины "рекреационно-жилой" и "рекреационно- деловой". Таких, смешаных зон ни один закон Украины не рассматривает, а значит можно придумать для них ЛЮБОЙ режим использования. Например, построить вместо пляжа нефтеперерабатывающий завод. Я понятно описал?

----------


## JN

> Ну вот вам кризис немного подмогнет.


 Подмогнет. Всегда что-то помогает. То Боделан Гурвица сменил, тоГурвиц Боделана, то выборы, то кризис. В этом жизнь и состоит - держаться, пока подмога не подоспеет. А рассудит нас время - не люди и не теории.
Кстати, Вы так и не объяснили, что Вам до наших склонов?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..вместо того, чтобы бороться против развития прибрежной зоны - надо бороться за соблюдение законов..


  - как раз ИЗ-ЗА нарушения законов властями и возникла тема, ИМХО



> .. любые каменные джунгли будут выглядеть цивильно..


  - А на фига нам ВМЕСТО ПАРКА "каменные джунгли"?!! - как бы они не "выглядели" 



> Например, так выглядит новый парк и набережная в новой застройке на месте бывшей припортовой зоны в Торонто.


  - мои поздравления жителям Торонто с "новым парком", но мы ЖИВЕМ ЗДЕСЬ - в Одессе и лично меня Ваш "наПРИМЕР" совсем НЕ..воодушевил, скорее показался НЕприменимым ЗДЕСЬ, - какое-то все "бездушное" что-ли, как-будто ПРИРОДУ "кастрировали", конечно же ИМХО. Да и Склонов там нет, а ЗДЕСЬ есть -ЛАНДШАФТ называется))) + ПАРК + ПЛЯЖ + МОРСКОЙ БРИЗ, смешан. со СТЕПНЫМ ВОЗДУХОМ Северного ПРИчерноМОРья и ВСЕ это В ЧЕРТЕ ГОРОДА))) и, пока еще, ДОСТУПНО ВСЕМ!!! И еще, - ЗАЧЕМ одесситам новый ВМЕСТО Юбилейного, который УЖЕ ЕСТЬ!.. И потом это НЕ "бывшая припортовая зона"..А вот озеленять улицы и пустыри и закладывать, действительно новые парки и скверы.., до этого Шо-то ручки у власть имущих НЕ доходят, скорее наоборот.., - можете поинтересоваться судьбой Херсонск. сквера да и у жителей Лузановки поспрошать об их парке.. 
.


> .сторонники свалки на склонах - могут торжествовать, обстоятельства в данный момент на их стороне.


  - Вам БЛИЖЕ ВИДНО ЧТО на Склонах, чем нам ? Или, может сначала посмотрите на фото из темы, прежде чем писАть.. :https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2602987&postcount=2067 Вот вопрос возник , - а ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ ЗДЕСЬ пишите о том, чего НЕ знаете?..

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Вам БЛИЖЕ ВИДНО ЧТО на Склонах, чем нам ? Или, может сначала посмотрите на фото из темы, прежде чем писАть.. :https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2602987&postcount=2067 Вот вопрос возник , - а ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ ЗДЕСЬ пишите о том, чего НЕ знаете?..


 Ну как же мы не знаем, уважаемая... У нас и дача на склонах - как же мы не знаем?! Вы посмотрите - какие виды... И что такое ландшафт - мы слышали вполушка. Разве вы такими склоны видели, такая красотища?! Это жить там надо - тогда вы полюбите склоны так - как люблю их я. Вы склоны - мало еще видели, любезная вы моя. Но не нам с вами одним склонами любоваться, - хотят и другие люди там селиться, вот незадача. И люди эти такие, что раз хотят - поселятся, воля ваша... И нас с вами не спросят. Но нам с вами хорошо - мы уже на склонах, верно?! Вот и давайте следить, чтоб подселение к нам с вами - если уж оно неизбежно - шло по закону. Вот и ответ на ваш интерес - чего я здесь пишу. Хочу - и пишу, бабуля вы моя ненаглядная.  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Зачем же у вас горсоветы в каждом городе? И по-моему есть исполкомы, которые какие-то их решения исполняют. Или это все - детские игры? Не ваш масштаб?
> Навскидку, вы путаете "унитарное государство" и государство с одним уровнем власти. Может у вас и унитарное государство, но уровней власти у вас несколько - центральный, областной, районный, городской - как минимум.


 Согласно Конституции, органы местного самоуправления и их исполнительные органы решают всн вопросы местного значения в рамках действующего законодательства. Законодательство у нас единое и одинаковое в Одессе, Харькове и Тернополе.  У нас - унитарное государство.




> То что у вас законы писались пр царе-горохе - это понятно. Я (и еще многие в этой ветке) вам и говорят - в вашей деятельности нет позитива, нет осознания того, что старые законы не действуют и не могут действовать в новых социально-экономических условиях.


 Если у нас в силу ряда причин к власти пришли воры, которые умеют только воровать, это не повод отменять уголовный кодекс, "в новых социально-экономических условиях".




> Я вам высказываю свое сочувствие в вашей борьбе, но результат ее был ясен еще несколько лет назад.


 Я уже говорил, повторю еще раз. Я понимаю, что Вы привыкли регулярно расслабляться и получать удовольствие, но не считаю это хорошим примером для подражания.




> Вот вопрос возник , - а ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ ЗДЕСЬ пишите о том, чего НЕ знаете?..


 Я думал, что это болезнь, но нет, скорее - больство.



> Но не нам с вами одним склонами любоваться, - хотят и другие люди там селиться, вот незадача.


 Вы хотите поселиться на склонах? Оу, это просто замечательно, у нас тут десятки тысяч метров годами стоят нераспроданные и никому не нужные. Так что ждем, приезжайте и селитесь, застройщикам без лоха и жизнь плоха.

----------


## coder_ak

*Сергей Дибров*, ты забыл главное дописать - в Украине законы не обязательны к исполнению. По факту, конечно же.

*Эльпидифор*, ну что ж вы издеваетесь? Не будет тут у нас такого никогда (я так точно не доживу). 
Глядя не первые фотки сразу представляешь, как бы это было у нас - везде мусор, окурки, растения с корнем вырваны себе на дачные участочки, трава затоптана. И возмущённые граждане бездействием городских властей. 

По поводу Тороно (точно не помню, может и другой город, но в Канаде), собрались там власти что то построить возле парка. Так граждане вышли, высказали своё фе и власти, что бы вы думали, отказались от строительства.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- Мои поздравления вам, имеющей дачу на склонах! - понравился ВИД и ПЕРСПЕКТИВА на последнем кадре, действительно, - "такая КРАСОТИЩА"), а теперь представьте себе ВМЕСТО ТАКОЙ перспективы увидеть вот такие "виды.." :
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6129771&postcount=5351 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6130789&postcount=5353 
 - тогда ваши слова : "Вы склоны - мало еще видели" , станут актуальны, конкретно ДЛЯ ВАС, ИМХО. Когда я писАла это :


> Вам БЛИЖЕ ВИДНО ЧТО на Склонах, чем нам ? Или, может сначала посмотрите на фото из темы, прежде чем писАть.. :https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=26...postcount=2067 Вот вопрос возник , - а ЗАЧЕМ ВЫ ЗДЕСЬ пишите о том, чего НЕ знаете?..


  - то среагировала на ваше, повторюсь, :


> ..сторонники свалки на склонах - могут торжествовать,.


  - и др. "интересов" в отношении вас у меня нет.
А вот на ВОПРОС вы НЕ ответили: ЗАЧЕМ одесситам "новый парк" ВМЕСТО Юбилейного, который УЖЕ ЕСТЬ?!.. и зачем нам торонтский "наПРИМЕР", если ЗДЕСЬ НЕ БЫЛО "припортовой территории", как там, а ЕСТЬ ПАРК?!

----------


## Эльпидифор

> -лично меня Ваш "наПРИМЕР" совсем НЕ..воодушевил, скорее показался НЕприменимым ЗДЕСЬ, - какое-то все "бездушное" что-ли, как-будто ПРИРОДУ "кастрировали", конечно же ИМХО.


 Там просто нет толп народа, как говорится "ни души", снимки получились безлюдными, ибо снималось все в будний день, люди работают, парк пустой - вот вам и кажется что парк "без души". Привычнее было бы, чтобы пикники, бутылки пустые россыпью и презервативы на ветках деревьев. Расскажите мне еще про душу одесских парков...

----------


## Эльпидифор

> *Эльпидифор*, ну что ж вы издеваетесь? Не будет тут у нас такого никогда (я так точно не доживу). 
> Глядя не первые фотки сразу представляешь, как бы это было у нас - везде мусор, окурки, растения с корнем вырваны себе на дачные участочки, трава затоптана. И возмущённые граждане бездействием городских властей.


 Чего мне издеваться? Меня просто немного удивляет, что люди живут в большом городе и думают, что можно сохранить девственную деревенскую целину в самом его центре, нарушаемую только горами мусора то там, то сям. Естественно, что эту целину - все равно приведут в городской вид, хотят этого отдельные граждане или нет. То есть бессмысленно бороться против развития городской среды, ведь речь не идет о чистом поле в степи - речь идет о достаточно старом и достаточно неприглядном ГОРОДСКОМ пространстве, которое просто невозможно поддерживать в надлежащем виде в его нынешнем состоянии, его нынешнее состояние просто предполагает горы мусора в непроходимых хащах, куда ни одну мусорную машину не подгонишь, а руками все это никто и никогда выгребать не будет. Бороться нужно за то, чтобы изменения проходили в рамках максимального сохранения доступности пространства для одесситов и сохранения этого пространства в человеческом виде. А для этого борцам за склоны нужно самим представлять как они видят себе грядущие изменения. Пока что видно, что их основная мысль - не надо нам ничего менять, нам и в сраче хорошо. Это очень спорная мысль, неудивительно, что особой поддержки у большинства одесситов эта мысль не находит и городские власти склоны молчком и тихой сапой застраивают, практически не встречая не только сопротивления, но и не находя никаких позитивных контрпредложений по преобразованию склонов. Если никто ничего не предлагает (в смысле того как хотелось бы, чтобы выглядели преображенные склоны) - власть все делает как сама понимает, естественно: заборы, будки охранников, секретность и вырубленный парк без всякого редевелопмента... То есть мысль, что на склонах ничего делать не надо - она абсурдна в своем неприятии действительности. Конечно - надо! Одесские склоны в ужасном состоянии, это просто помойка, выгребная яма. Как можно говорить, что там ничего не надо менять?! 



> По поводу Тороно (точно не помню, может и другой город, но в Канаде), собрались там власти что то построить возле парка. Так граждане вышли, высказали своё фе и власти, что бы вы думали, отказались от строительства.


 Не так все просто. Если земля принадлежит городу - все решают городские власти в рамках zoning-by-law, но обязательно после консультаций с группами concerned citizens. Если оппозиция - представляет свой план реорганизации или приведения в порядок захламленного участка (будь там даже парк или его подобие), то-таки да - состоится обсуждение всех представленных проектов. А если встречных предложений не будет - а будут просто крики: "Оставьте нам срач, нам в сраче хорошо, срач - это душа нашего парка!", то власть все сделает, как она сама это видит. Правда виденье власти в Канаде немного поцивильней в любом случае, чем виденье путей городского развития властью в Одессе - но просто на крики: Не надо нам ничего, пусть все будет как есть, мы хотим жить в сраче! - в Канаде будет такая же реакция, как в Одессе.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> - Мои поздравления вам, имеющей дачу на склонах! - понравился ВИД и ПЕРСПЕКТИВА на последнем кадре, действительно, - "такая КРАСОТИЩА"), а теперь представьте себе ВМЕСТО ТАКОЙ перспективы увидеть вот такие "виды.." :
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6129771&postcount=5351 
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6130789&postcount=5353 
>  - тогда ваши слова : "Вы склоны - мало еще видели" , станут актуальны, конкретно ДЛЯ ВАС, ИМХО. Когда я писАла это : - то среагировала на ваше, повторюсь, : - и др. "интересов" в отношении вас у меня нет.
> А вот на ВОПРОС вы НЕ ответили: ЗАЧЕМ одесситам "новый парк" ВМЕСТО Юбилейного, который УЖЕ ЕСТЬ?!.. и зачем нам торонтский "наПРИМЕР", если ЗДЕСЬ НЕ БЫЛО "припортовой территории", как там, а ЕСТЬ ПАРК?!


 Немного вас пришлось опередить, я думаю в моих двух сегодняшних постах - есть ответы на все ваши вопросы.

----------


## coder_ak

*Эльпидифор*, в этом всё и дело. Ничего не менять. Люди боятся перемен.

Но у нас же нет гласа народа, а есть какие то группировки, которые что бы оторвать себе кусок земли делают из себя псевдо-защитников.

Взять пример той же Турции, там пляжи принадлежат государству. Но частные фирмы могут их приводить в порядок и поддерживать, но проход свободный.
Но лично я, в нашей стране, против такого, я не хочу лежать на пляже рядом с каким то жлобом, который будет материться, бросать мусор под себя.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Эдьпидифор, какая-то странная у вас логика. Если люди против застройки склонов, то автоматически за срач? Так у нас и в рядом стоящем парке Шевченко срач и в парке Горького срач. Срач  - вообще одна из самых главных проблем у нас в городе. Он специально создается для того чтобы оправдать застройку. Ладно склоны, как вы говорите, не может существовать кусок дикой природы в центре города, но причем тут парки? И почему горожане должны давать "позитивные контрпредложения по преобразованию парков и склонов"? У меня одно предложение - пусть каждый законопослушно занимается своим делом. Есть парки, в которых по закону строительство запрещено, все, никаких разговоров и планов по застройке не должно существовать. И не надо рассказывать сказки, что у властей нет денег на поддержание должного санитарного состояния в прибрежной зоне и парках. На выборы, на пафосные празднования дня города деньги быстро находятся, а оплатить услуги зелентреста и уборщиков денег нет?

----------


## Эльпидифор

> *Эльпидифор*, в этом всё и дело. Ничего не менять. Люди боятся перемен.
> 
> Но у нас же нет гласа народа, а есть какие то группировки, которые что бы оторвать себе кусок земли делают из себя псевдо-защитников.
> 
> Взять пример той же Турции, там пляжи принадлежат государству. Но частные фирмы могут их приводить в порядок и поддерживать, но проход свободный.
> Но лично я, в нашей стране, против такого, я не хочу лежать на пляже рядом с каким то жлобом, который будет материться, бросать мусор под себя.


 Мусор на пляже - нужно убирать непрерывно. Хочешь строить в пределах пешеходной доступности от пляжа - возьми на себя ответственность и за пляж. Именно поэтому и в Турции и в США и в Западной Европе - как вы верно сказали, пляжи не могут быть частными. Но вдоль пляжей - сплошняком построены гостиницы, которые за этими пляжами присматривают во всех отношениях. В частности, убирают мусор, трактор бороной убирает водоросли в сезон цветения океана, ставят посты спасателей, гостиничные секюрити следят за порядком на пляже, при надобности вызывают полицию. При этом зайти на этот пляж - никто не может помешать любому человеку (единственное ограничение - могут заставить привязать собаку (если вы вдруг выгуливали ее и по дороге решили зайти на пляж - искупаться) перед входом на пляж, даже вынесут ей дежурную мисочку с водой). Такжк не постояльцы гостиницы - не могут пользоваться кабинками для переодевания, и газибо с шезлонгами. 
Возможно именно поэтому и в Одессе первые претенденты на редевелопмент прибрежной зоны - гостиницы. Обсуждать же КАК ИМЕННО все делается в Одессе, как протекают попытки редевелопмента - это нужно. С этим никто не спорит.
Вот, например, как выглядит пляж гостиницы Хилтон в Сан-Хуане, Пуэрто-Рико. Да, высотки, да бетон... Но вы ж хотите курорт - это значит к вам приедут люди. Нужно как то их селить и пляжи им делать, и убирать за ними... Климат, конечно, в Одессе - не совсем карибский. Ну в общем, это не отрицает варианты редевелопмента, которые нужно обсуждать - что, как и за какие деньги развивать. Крики - хотим как есть!- контрпродуктивны.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Эдьпидифор, какая-то странная у вас логика. Если люди против застройки склонов, то автоматически за срач? Так у нас и в рядом стоящем парке Шевченко срач и в парке Горького срач. Срач  - вообще одна из самых главных проблем у нас в городе. Он специально создается для того чтобы оправдать застройку. Ладно склоны, как вы говорите, не может существовать кусок дикой природы в центре города, но причем тут парки? И почему горожане должны давать "позитивные контрпредложения по преобразованию парков и склонов"? У меня одно предложение - пусть каждый законопослушно занимается своим делом. Есть парки, в которых по закону строительство запрещено, все, никаких разговоров и планов по застройке не должно существовать. И не надо рассказывать сказки, что у властей нет денег на поддержание должного санитарного состояния в прибрежной зоне и парках. На выборы, на пафосные празднования дня города деньги быстро находятся, а оплатить услуги зелентреста и уборщиков денег нет?


 Уборка мусора - страшная проблема и требует ГИГАНТСКИХ ДЕНЕГ, непрерывных вливаний, подчеркиваю НЕПРЕРЫВНЫХ. Поэтому выход один - или искать застройщиков и заставлять их платить за окружающие парки и пляжи; или брать реальные налоги на недвижимость - чего у вас пока нет.
Моя логика кажется вам  странной, просто потому что вы живете в стране находящейся в транзиции к рыночной экономике и не совсем знакомы с реалиями того, каких денег требует вся эта вылизанность и поддержание городской чистоты в условиях, когда никто ничего не обязан делать бесплатно. Так вот понимание того, что я - не буду ничего делать бесплатно в вашей стране уже появилось, а вот понимания того, - что вам никто ничего не будет делать бесплатно, - пока нет. Поэтому, то что я пишу здесь называют эмигрантскимим проповедями и моим бубновым интересом к склонам. Глупость, конечно... 
Если есть желание, погуглите и посмотрите что было этим летом в Торонто, который пережил 3-х месячную забастовку мусорщиков. УЖАС. Ежедневное поддержание чистоты в городе-миллионнике - это вам не День города провести. Это стоит тысячи Дней города - ЕЖЕДНЕВНО!

----------


## coder_ak

*-Ariadna-*, да понятно, что нужно убирать, но те люди, которые видя мусор спокойно добавляют туда еще и свой, как их назвать, как их наказать?

*Эльпидифор*, у нас еще есть проблема в том, что нет набережной, как таковой. И что бы её сделать таки надо многое там изменить. Но нет следящего органа, что бы процесс создания набережной не превратился в застройку частными коттеджами.
Ууу, налоги тут это вообще страшный вопрос. Никто не любит платить по счетам.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Coder ak, было бы желание, и наказать и оштрафовать - все можно. Просто не выгодно это на данный момент.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> [ Но нет следящего органа, что бы процесс создания набережной не превратился в застройку частными коттеджами.
> Ууу, налоги тут это вообще страшный вопрос. Никто не любит платить по счетам.


 Вот это и может являться предметом для обсуждения.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> *Эльпидифор*, у нас еще есть проблема в том, что нет набережной, как таковой. И что бы её сделать таки надо многое там изменить.


 Вот этого я, например, тоже не понимаю: кто-нибудь просчитывал что в Одессе будет дороже - пытаться срыть склоны и построить на их месте набережную или развивать набережную в совершенно новом месте, пусть это даже перенесет центр города в другое место, но где есть подходящий ландшафт для набережной?
Я прошу прощения за небольшую мистификацию, но фотографии склонов, которые мной были запощены пару страниц назад - это конечно не одесские склоны (хотя и очень похоже!), - это склоны в Гонолулу. Гавайи. Так вот там - никому не пришло в голову заниматься склонами, т.к. было признано, что это слишком дорого и ненадежно. Взяли и с нуля отстроили новую набережную, легендарную Вайкики-бич. Чудесное место, все застроено гостиницами, ресторанами, торговыми центрами - от пляжей набережную местами отделяют парки, а местами пешеходная ее часть идет прямо вдоль океана. Все время полна народа, полна жизни. 
То есть ставить перед вашей властью конкретные вопросы - это бы было понятно. Надо спрашивать КОНКРЕТНЫЕ вопросы и предлагать к обсуждению свои варианты. Если не хотите терять склоны под многоэтажную застройку - пусть ее застроют-таки коттеджами с некоторыми условиями: 1) пусть владельцы этих коттеджей будут первыми одесситами, которые начнут платить настоящий рыночный налог от их (коттеджей) стоимости 2) никаких заборов! - представить план УЛИЦ, с проходами между этими дорогими домами к морю.
В Гонолулу, например вдоль склонов действительно дорогое МАЛОЭТАЖНОЕ жилье, но это выглядит как улицы, а не как средневековые крепости со рвами вместо улиц.

----------


## serg-shs

> Вот и мне кажется, что скоро в ход пойдут буронабивные сваи и прочие атрибуты "укреплнения берега" по-одесски.
> Вместо ухода за пляжем его просто изымут из *общественного пользования*.


 проблема заключается в том, что у ОБЩЕСТВА или ничего отнять нельзя или сделать это крайне сложно. Ключевое слово ОБЩЕСТВО, а к сожалению народонаселение таким не является (выбирают быдло и на них же жалуются). Я глубоко разделяю ваше беспокойство и сам не хочу такого вот "передела", но по состоянию на сейчас- маємо те, що маємо.  
Может что-то изменится, но это процесс не быстрый , и еще немаловажное условие - он таки должен идти, что бы хоть как-то до чего-то дойти

----------


## Скрытик

> Так вот там - никому не пришло в голову заниматься склонами, т.к. было признано, что это слишком дорого и *ненадежно*.


 Вы бы почитали тему с начала. Тогда бы поняли почему так противятся большинство одесситов застройке склонов. 
Дело в том что застройка с большой вероятностью приведет к разрушению склонов, а за ним и части исторического центра Одессы. 
Это заключения разных, достаточно серьезных, организаций. 
Поэтому я не пойму что Вы лично защищаете в этой теме?

----------


## coder_ak

*Эльпидифор*, в другое место, конечно же, хорошо, но куда? Пересыпь вся застроена промышленными объектами. Выносить? Надо считать сколько будет стоить. А заниматься этим некому.
Правда в нынешнем проекте Генплана там есть какие то подвижки, что то там запланировано построить для людей.
Выносить же за город нереально, дурацкая система, что есть город, есть область, соответственно налоги так и пойдут, а какой смысл городу строить что то в области и потом не получать с этого ни копейки.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Поэтому я не пойму что Вы лично защищаете в этой теме?


 А моя проблема в вашем непонимании - какая? 
Вам даже в голову не приходит, что можно просто заинтересоваться вопросом, не принимая ничьей стороны. Ничего и никого я не защищаю. А вам опять привиделось ведро дерьма, которое я кому-то выливаю на голову?! Вас здесь на форуме в модераторы как назначают - по мере достижения определенного уровня хамовитости? Самые грубые и нетолерантные люди здесь - это модераторы. Не все конечно, но вам и имбирной красавице - точно курсы доброжелательности к собеседнику не мешало бы взять...

*[MOD]* Оскорбление администрации форума

----------


## JN

Уважаемая(хоть у вас так обращаться не принято  :smileflag: ) Эльптдифор, дело в том, что не только мы Вас не понимаем, хоть, вроде бы пишем на одном языке(почти  :smileflag: ), но и *Вы не понимаете нас*. Все потому, что нет вовлеченности. Я уже намекал, что Вы не слишком хорошо ориентируетесь в наших реалиях, чтоб выписывать нам рецепты, какими бы хорошими они Вам не казались. Единственная возможность для вас понять о чем здесь идет речь - прочитать тему с самого начала, что Вам и советовал сделать Скрытик. Тогда бы Вы, надеюсь поняли, что у нас пытаются сделать хуже того, что не сделали в Гонолулу. А все остальное - слова.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Уборка мусора - страшная проблема и требует ГИГАНТСКИХ ДЕНЕГ, непрерывных вливаний, подчеркиваю НЕПРЕРЫВНЫХ. Поэтому выход один - или искать застройщиков и заставлять их платить за окружающие парки и пляжи; или брать реальные налоги на недвижимость - чего у вас пока нет.
> Моя логика кажется вам  странной, просто потому что вы живете в стране находящейся в транзиции к рыночной экономике и не совсем знакомы с реалиями того, каких денег требует вся эта вылизанность и поддержание городской чистоты в условиях, когда никто ничего не обязан делать бесплатно. Так вот понимание того, что я - не буду ничего делать бесплатно в вашей стране уже появилось, а вот понимания того, - что вам никто ничего не будет делать бесплатно, - пока нет. Поэтому, то что я пишу здесь называют эмигрантскимим проповедями и моим бубновым интересом к склонам. Глупость, конечно... 
> Если есть желание, погуглите и посмотрите что было этим летом в Торонто, который пережил 3-х месячную забастовку мусорщиков. УЖАС. Ежедневное поддержание чистоты в городе-миллионнике - это вам не День города провести. Это стоит тысячи Дней города - ЕЖЕДНЕВНО!


 Подождите, почему бесплатно? Кстати, вдоль побережья очень много рестаранчиков, кафе, просто ларьков и все платят арендную плату. Что еще нужно застроить, чтобы оплатить работу дворника? А парки? Следуя вашей логике, половину тоже нужно застроить, чтобы убрать другую половину.

----------


## Cetus

Примитивно, глупо и нелепо сравнивать застройку склонов с застройкой прибрежной полосы  на Гавайях, Гонолулу и т.п. Опять надо повторяться о геологических особенностях? 
Есть парк Юбилейный, есть грубейшие ненаказуемые нарушения законодательства со стороны властей, есть волеизъявление жителей города. Бровин трындит же из зомбо-ящика, что все пожелания жителей учтены.

----------


## JN

Coder_ak, за Ваше предложение развернуть строительство на Пересыпи, вместо склонов, я хочу поставить + , но пока не выходит, подождите.
Это было бы наилучшее решение, вместо обломков недействующих предприяний - сталкеровской зоны, построить то, на что планируется употребить парк. Тем более, что Пересыпь давно ждет обустройства и жители ее будут только рады, если цивилизованно.
Только ведь, понимаете, там есть расходы, следовательно, ожидаются просто прибыли, вместо сверхприбылей - что стоит дерево спилить.
А где нет сверхприбылей, там нет сверхвзяток. В общем, смысла никакого. :smileflag: 
А в убытке только простые одесситы.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Следуя вашей логике, половину тоже нужно застроить, чтобы убрать другую половину.


 Именно так. Это плохо, это страшно несправедливо по отношению к одесситам - но если говорить именно грубо, в первом приближении - так и есть. Во всем мире. Можно искать свой путь до опупения - но мне радостно, что вы меня поняли, серьезно. А согласитесь вы с этим или нет - это уже ваше мнение, естественно. Но за понимание - спасибо.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Бровин трындит же из зомбо-ящика, что все пожелания жителей учтены.


 Когда трындел Колокольников - и г-н Дибров доказывал, что он и есть корень зла, мной делалось предположение, что дело не в Колокольникове. Завтра не будет и Гурвица - а трындеть вам будет кто-то другой. И с этим другим будет бороться г-н Дибров, называя его вором и ублюдком. В это время склоны - будут продолжать застраиваться, потому что никто не в состоянии сформулировать какими он эти склоны видит. Тогда формулировать будет городская власть. Остается надеяться, что следующая ваша власть будет умнее и профессиональнее нынешней. Те же надежды касаются поумнения вашей оппозиции (той ее части, которая борется за сохранение склонов). Дай вам Бог.

----------


## Cetus

Совершенно верно. Корень зла не Колокольников и не Бровин, хотя никто ответственность  за преступные разрешительные подписи  никто из них несет, а очень надо. Бровин следующая говорящая голова в телевизоре - отработает баблос, поставят следующую.  О какой оппозиции идет речь - все депутаты строят и  судятся друг с другом. Взять хотя бы судебное разбирательство Голубова и Дябло. Вот уж оппозиционеры.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Когда трындел Колокольников - и г-н Дибров доказывал, что он и есть корень зла, мной делалось предположение, что дело не в Колокольникове. Завтра не будет и Гурвица - а трындеть вам будет кто-то другой. И с этим другим будет бороться г-н Дибров, называя его вором и ублюдком.


 А кто такой этот Дибров?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Чего мне издеваться? Меня просто немного удивляет, что люди живут в большом городе и думают, что можно сохранить девственную деревенскую целину в самом его центре, нарушаемую только горами мусора то там, то сям.
> ...
>  Одесские склоны в ужасном состоянии, это просто помойка, выгребная яма. Как можно говорить, что там ничего не надо менять?!


 С огромным интересом прчитал Ваш опус. Признаюсь сразу: доставляет. Для полноты картины не хватает описания козьих стад и овечьих отар, пасущихся на склонах, и тысяч бандитов, сидящих за каждым кустом. Также не мешало бы сказать, что разворачивание стройки на берегоукрепительных сооружениях - это единственный способ решить проблему инженерной защиты города, а превращение парковой зоны в асфальтовые джунгли как ничто иное позволит хотя бы приблизить площадь зеленых насаждений к нормативам.

Пешите исчо.

Кстати, а пиар-проект "Миханикам" часом не Вы писали, не?

----------


## Cetus

> Остается надеяться, что следующая ваша власть будет умнее и профессиональнее нынешней. Те же надежды касаются поумнения вашей оппозиции (той ее части, которая борется за сохранение склонов). Дай вам Бог.


 Что значит профессиональней? что значит ваша оппозиция?
Оппозиция так называемая никогда  никому не помогала  - поэтому и замалчивается ситуация с  парками города и историческим центром.

----------


## Gammy Bear

> Вы бы почитали тему с начала. Тогда бы поняли почему так противятся большинство одесситов застройке склонов. 
> Дело в том что застройка с большой вероятностью приведет к разрушению склонов, а за ним и части исторического центра Одессы. 
> Это заключения разных, достаточно серьезных, организаций. 
> Поэтому я не пойму что Вы лично защищаете в этой теме?


 Скрытик, а скажи, то что в Черноморке нет образа "черноморцев" (ну оно не так круто звучит как "одессит"), то на их мнение можно "положить"? :smileflag: 

А если нет, то там есть куча жилых домов, построенных НЕДАВНО в трехкилометровой зоне у моря (где строить нельзя), построены недалеко от порта (тоже куча нормативов нарушена), в конце концов, - построены на сельхозземле, узаконненной способами, похожими на гурвицовские маневры при застройке склонов (только менее публично все осуществлялось). Имя этого местечка - Совиньон. Ты выйдешь на протесты в связи с нарушением законодательства при строительстве Совиньона? Или ты считаешь, что законы в данном случае таки маразм и люди там бы так или иначе поселились ибо это рынок?

Я понимаю, что ты там живешь, и именно поэтому привожу тебе этот пример. И у наших людей так во всем. С одной стороны - ты против, а действиями - поддерживаешь махровое нарушение законов. Вместо того, чтобы инициировать и 1) разумное изменение законов и 2) их соблюдение при строительстве.

----------


## serg-shs

> Совершенно верно. Корень зла не Колокольников и не Бровин, хотя никто ответственность  за преступные разрешительные подписи  никто из них несет, а очень надо. Бровин следующая говорящая голова в телевизоре - отработает баблос, поставят следующую.  О какой оппозиции идет речь - все депутаты строят и  судятся друг с другом. Взять хотя бы судебное разбирательство Голубова и Дябло. Вот уж оппозиционеры.


 неужели мы выбирали каких-то других депутатов? где те депутаты которых мы выбирали? - подайте их сюда!!!!

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Кстати, а пиар-проект "Миханикам" часом не Вы писали, не?


 А разве был такой?! PR - это паблик релэйшнс, это когда кому-то нужно профессионально доказать свою точку зрения, грамотно донести ее до публики. Существует политPR там, где публика и власть ею выбранная, соглашаются, что все вопросы нужно обсуждать и для этого каждый должен (для начала) сформулировать свою точку зрения на проблему, причем в виде признаюшем наличие проблемы. 
У вас (в городе, да и в стране) PR - нет. Он у вас пока не нужен. Власть выбрана вами и пока точно так же, как вы, не считает нужным формулировать свои истинные цели. И вы , и ваша власть разговариваете на одном языке: вы пытаетесь пробить головой стену чиновничьего равнодушия, не особенно утруждая себя формулированием того, каково ваше видение новых (а то, что нужны именно новые склоны - понимают БОЛЬШИНСТВО одесситов, не нужно иллюзий, что большинство разделяет вашу точку зрения, что склоны не нуждаются в редевелопменте) склонов, а власть - в ответ радостно строит то, что хочет и как хочет, ничего не обсуждая с вами. А что обсуждать? Вы или говорите - ничего не надо менять (что обсуждать?! ведь вы говорите, что никакой проблемы со склонами - нет, а власть все придумывает) или говорите: у вас есть лотки и забегаловки - вот пусть они за все заплатят свои копейки, а вы власть, - мне за эти копейки сделайте красиво, и да, кстати, - ни в чем себе не отказывайте! Но только - без налогов, я вас умоляю! Сделайте как-то все это красиво - но... дешево или не делайте вообще ничего. Ну и зачем в разговоре с вами и вам подобными - PR? Адекватный ответ на неумение сформулировать реальные цели протеста - включить дурака и этот протест не замечать, а немногих (повторяю немногих! не стройте иллюзий, что за вашей точкой зрения, что со склонами все в порядке - стоит общественное мнение) буйных - запустить по инстанциям и судам, где они будут отстаивать свое толкование законов, которое ничего общего не имеет с действительностью. PR здесь абсолютно не нужен. Или вы думали ваш зомбоящик с Бровиным и Колокольниковым - это PR?! Вы ошиблись. Это успокоительное... 
Вы что действительно считаете, что городская власть не имеет права заниматься городским развитием, только потому что вам нравятся пасущиеся козы (воля ваша - вот вам про коз)? Такого нет нигде в мире.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Что значит профессиональней? что значит ваша оппозиция?
> Оппозиция так называемая никогда  никому не помогала  - поэтому и замалчивается ситуация с  парками города и историческим центром.


 Ну имеется в виду не обязательно полит оппозиция, как у вас это толкуется в городе... В данном случае я имею в виду форумных борцов за сохранение склонов в их нынешнем виде (их вторая идея - все склоны почистить и привести в порядок. Точка. Источники денег на эту грандиозную задачу (склоны же еще потом и поддерживать в порядке нужно до бесконечности) их не интересуют).

----------


## Cetus

> Ну имеется в виду не обязательно полит оппозиция, как у вас это толкуется в городе... В данном случае я имею в виду форумных борцов за сохранение склонов в их нынешнем виде (их вторая идея - все склоны почистить и привести в порядок. Точка. Источники денег на эту грандиозную задачу (склоны же еще потом и поддерживать в порядке нужно до бесконечности) их не интересуют).


 И я не говорю о полит. оппоз. Ее нет. Есть дерущиеся кланы.
Встречный вопрос - а у вас в городке как делается?
Опять одно и тоже. Обсуждалось. Штрафовать свинствующих надо беспощадно, как  это делается в некоторых странах  ю-в Азии. 
Задача не грандиозная, обыкновенная.

А насчет того, что такого нет нигде в мире, это точно.  Такого наглого нарушения  властями законодательства нет тигде в мире.

----------


## Jina

> А моя проблема в вашем непонимании - какая? 
> Вам даже в голову не приходит, что можно просто заинтересоваться вопросом, не принимая ничьей стороны. Ничего и никого я не защищаю. А вам опять привиделось ведро дерьма, которое я кому-то выливаю на голову?


 При этом вы назвали нас любителями мусора(вы сказали сильнее.повторять не хочу)

Вы дали нам возможность полюбоваться чудными фотками,снятыми в разных местах,но все они на одно лицо. Не поймешь,где снимали.
А те самые туристы,которые приезжают к нам в Одессу,восторгаются и удивляются,что до сих пор удалось сохранить именно парк вдоль моря,природу и пляжи,не допустить разрушения этого уголка. Одесса тем и хороша,что не похожа на Торонто. А вас это почему-то беспокоит?

----------


## Jina

> -ПРИРОДУ "кастрировали", конечно же ИМХО. Да и Склонов там нет, а ЗДЕСЬ есть -ЛАНДШАФТ называется))) + ПАРК + ПЛЯЖ + МОРСКОЙ БРИЗ, смешан. со СТЕПНЫМ ВОЗДУХОМ Северного ПРИчерноМОРья и ВСЕ это В ЧЕРТЕ ГОРОДА))) и, пока еще, ДОСТУПНО ВСЕМ!!! И еще, - ЗАЧЕМ одесситам новый ВМЕСТО Юбилейного, который УЖЕ ЕСТЬ!..


 + Бабушка ,не могу по-другому поставить вам плюсик!

----------


## JN

> Также не мешало бы сказать, что разворачивание стройки на берегоукрепительных сооружениях - это единственный способ решить проблему инженерной защиты города,


 Сережа, этого она не понимает - очень серьезная дама.

----------


## coder_ak

> Это было бы наилучшее решение, вместо обломков недействующих предприяний - сталкеровской зоны, построить то, на что планируется употребить парк. Тем более, что Пересыпь давно ждет обустройства и жители ее будут только рады, если цивилизованно.
> Только ведь, понимаете, там есть расходы, следовательно, ожидаются просто прибыли, вместо сверхприбылей - что стоит дерево спилить.
> А где нет сверхприбылей, там нет сверхвзяток. В общем, смысла никакого.


 Ой ли, ждут они, тут же повылезают на ТВ с воплями нас выселяют, а мы тут так привыкли жить. Собственно там уже такое, где то в каких то бараках живут без всякого правда, но попробуй их тронуть.
Нет у нас нормального земельного кодекса, отсюда и куча проблем.
Насчёт расходов это еще посчитать надо, что дешевле. Сломать здание старое или пилить, сваи бить, от оползней защищать и т.д.

----------


## JN

Вы верите, что от оползней защищать? Поговорите со специалистами, приватно - прозреете.
Что до жителей Пересыпи, так это я не придумал. Имел беседы во времена "Суеты вокруг генплана - 1" с некоторыми жителями Пересыпи. Мой вывод - были бы рады, но в любом случае вопрос переселения решается не за копейки - цивилизованно надо.

----------


## coder_ak

Как же за копейки? Идём в тему про Север-Юг и читаем. Никто никуда не хочет ехать. Может лет 20 назад и хотели, но понастроив себе домиков с сарайчиками, да увидев, что вокруг уже не союз, где особо не спрашивали желания, выселяли за здрасте, совсем не хотят переселиться куда то на Махачкалинскую.

По крайней мере стены подпорные строить, как под "Россией", иначе до сдачи в эксплуатацию не доживёт.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> А разве был такой?! PR - это паблик релэйшнс, это когда кому-то нужно профессионально доказать свою точку зрения, грамотно донести ее до публики


 Ладно, рассекречу маленькую тайну.
В начале миханиковской эпопеи, благодаря (без преувеличения) мужеству и героизму отдельных граждан, мы получили копию плана действий по промывке мозгов одесситов, в смысле - "корректировке общественного мнения" для формирования позитивного образа миханиковской стройки. План был абсолютно оторван от одесских реалий (полное ощущение, что писали его Вы). Помимо активной работы с прессой, он содержал весьма скользкие тезисы, попытки утвердить которые в общественном сознании могли привести к последствиям в криминальной плоскости.

В первую очередь для избежания последствий нам и была передана эта информация, чем мы не преминули воспользоваться. Это позволило успешно противодействовать проявлениям голимого пиара, причем превентивно.

http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_eco/2006/04/20/ 


> Недавно в наше распоряжение попал интересный документ под названием *«ДЕЛЬФИНИЯ. Проект PR-кампании»* . Как указано, его цель – «*корректировка общественного мнения относительно застройки прибрежной зоны*».


 И что характерно - "разведка доложила точно". Джинса крупного калибра началась буквально на следующий день.
http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_eco/2006/04/30/


Ну а если говорить о законности и обоснованности, то это, пожалуй, сюда.



> Здесь будут рассмотрены несколько ключевых позиций, которыми городские власти оправдывают свою стратегию. Перечислим их:
> 
>     * склоны – дикая территория, запущенные заросли, к тому же не дающие раскрыться фасаду Одессы;
>     * новые условия аренды склонов Отрады значительно лучше заключенных при Боделане;
>     * инвесторы вложат средства в защиту побережья;
>     * в новых зданиях разместятся пансионаты и гостиницы, что привлечет туристов и дальнейшие инвестиции;
>     * «трасса здоровья» будет сохранена.
> 
> Мы утверждаем, что каждый из этих пунктов, как минимум, полуправда, а вообще говоря – ложь. И постараемся это продемонстрировать.

----------


## JN

> Идём в тему про Север-Юг и читаем.


 Так Север-Юг это же не совсем Пересыпь, скажем, не только. А с Чубаевки, так, вообще, за отдельные деньги.

----------


## Jina

> Ладно, рассекречу маленькую тайну.
> В начале миханиковской эпопеи, благодаря (без преувеличения) мужеству и героизму отдельных граждан, мы получили копию плана действий по промывке мозгов одесситов, в смысле - "корректировке общественного мнения" для формирования позитивного образа миханиковской стройки. План был абсолютно оторван от одесских реалий (полное ощущение, что писали его Вы). Помимо активной работы с прессой, он содержал весьма скользкие тезисы, попытки утвердить которые в общественном сознании могли привести к последствиям в криминальной плоскости.
> 
> В первую очередь для избежания последствий нам и была передана эта информация, чем мы не преминули воспользоваться. Это позволило успешно противодействовать проявлениям голимого пиара, причем превентивно.
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_eco/2006/04/20/ 
> 
> И что характерно - "разведка доложила точно". Джинса крупного калибра началась буквально на следующий день.
> http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_eco/2006/04/30/
> ...


 Внимательно прочла все ссылки.Сердце разрывается от боли....

----------


## coder_ak

*JN*, ну не поверю я, что человек добровольно съедет с района, где до моря 5 минут, где собираются сделать "парыж", в какие то дали на Поскот.

----------


## JN

> *JN*, ну не поверю я, что человек добровольно съедет с района, где до моря 5 минут, где собираются сделать "парыж", в какие то дали на Поскот.


 Я так понимаю, что живете Вы не там. Знаете, в оные времена, из старого одесского двора, в самом сердце Одессы, где я провел первую часть своей жизни, переехало 90% жителей. Хотя двор до сих пор стоит и некоторые продолжают там жить. Никто не заставлял - люди, получавшие квартиры, в основном, на Черемушках, радовались. Почему? Условия жизни тогда на Черемушках были значительно лучше. Вы знаете как живется в развалинах Пересыпи?
А "парыж", так он, ведь, не для них собираются строить, не для тех, кто с Пересыпи уехать не может.

----------


## coder_ak

> Я так понимаю, что живете Вы не там. Знаете, в оные времена, из старого одесского двора, в самом сердце Одессы, где я провел первую часть своей жизни, переехало 90% жителей. Хотя двор до сих пор стоит и некоторые продолжают там жить. Никто не заставлял - люди, получавшие квартиры, в основном, на Черемушках, радовались. Почему? Условия жизни тогда на Черемушках были значительно лучше. Вы знаете как живется в развалинах Пересыпи?
> А "парыж", так он, ведь, не для них собираются строить, не для тех, кто с Пересыпи уехать не может.


 Ключевое слово "в те времена". Тогда да, на Черёмушках тебе и удобства личные (пусть и совмещённые) и вода горячая, и стены не сыпятся, и вообще как бы своя квартира, а не 10 соседей в одной коридоре.
Но времена поменялись. Коммуналок почти не осталось. Лёгкий ремонтик и получаем благоустроенную квартиру с газовым котлом, не зависим от ТЭЦ, что на Черёмушках в принципе невозможно, живём в историческом центре, где всё рядом в двух шагах и наслаждаемся потолками в 4 метра.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Ладно, рассекречу маленькую тайну.
> В начале миханиковской эпопеи, благодаря (без преувеличения) мужеству и героизму отдельных граждан, мы получили копию плана действий по промывке мозгов одесситов, в смысле - "корректировке общественного мнения" для формирования позитивного образа миханиковской стройки.


 Вы пожалуйста этот документ - обнародуйте, для начала здесь на форуме, чтобы все могли самостоятельно судить о том, что он из себя представляет. А то он может оказаться обычной сопроводиловкой к проекту - который вашими стараниями превращен в зловещий конандрум. Или он у вас - ДСП? Как и гурвицевские сопроводиловки к генплану? Вы всем советуете верить вам на слово - сам я ничего не читал, но Дибров парень неплохой, как ему не поверить?
 Я же говорю, у вас  с Гурвицем - одинаковые методы якобы борьбы (недоговоренности, секреты, обвинения в адрес всего мира, вброс дезы, сокрытие истинных целей вашей кампании, полное неприятие чужого мнения), вы совершенные близнецы, может и братья. :smileflag:  Вы имитируете борьбу за склоны, уводя все в дебри неработающих законов - он имитирует обсуждение. Такой рестлинг по-одесски, в процессе которого шума много - но никто не понимает по какому поводу он доносится и почему на лицах дерущихся вместо синяков и расквашенных носов - улыбки. Таких как вы выпускают на арену, чтобы замотать, замутить вопрос, имитировать борьбу. И вы еще смеете приписывать себе прекращение строительства на склонах? Может вы еще и Михаников разорили? Вы, а не кризис? Повелитель, блин, огня...

Пока вы здесь эту "героическую" телегу от ваших информантов - полностью не обнародуете, позвольте вас считать молочным братом Иосифа Гурвица, скрывающим ваши ( а может и его) истинные цели за дымовой завесой имитации борьбы за склоны, при продолжающейся (правда в связи с кризисом - нельзя сказать, что полным ходом) их варварской и непрофессиональной застройке. Со своей стороны принимаю ваши лестные обвинения в авторстве кампании по промывке мозгов одесситам (многим их действительно - промыть не мешало бы) и сознаюсь также в авторстве "Записок сионских мудрецов". Добавлю, что и Карфаген был разрушен - мной.

----------


## Jina

> Вы пожалуйста этот документ - обнародуйте, для начала здесь на форуме, чтобы все могли самостоятельно судить о том, что он из себя представляет. А то он может оказаться обычной сопроводиловкой к проекту - который вашими стараниями превращен в зловещий конандрум. Или он у вас - ДСП? Как и гурвицевские сопроводиловки к генплану? Вы всем советуете верить вам на слово - сам я ничего не читал, но Дибров парень неплохой, как ему не поверить?
>  Я же говорю, у вас  с Гурвицем - одинаковые методы якобы борьбы (недоговоренности, секреты, обвинения в адрес всего мира, вброс дезы, сокрытие истинных целей вашей кампании, полное неприятие чужого мнения), вы совершенные близнецы, может и братья. Вы имитируете борьбу за склоны, уводя все в дебри неработающих законов - он имитирует обсуждение. Такой рестлинг по-одесски, в процессе которого шума много - но никто не понимает по какому поводу он доносится и почему на лицах дерущихся вместо синяков и расквашенных носов - улыбки. Таких как вы выпускают на арену, чтобы замотать, замутить вопрос, имитировать борьбу. И вы еще смеете приписывать себе прекращение строительства на склонах? Может вы еще и Михаников разорили? Вы, а не кризис? Повелитель, блин, огня...
> 
> Пока вы здесь эту "героическую" телегу от ваших информантов - полностью не обнародуете, позвольте вас считать молочным братом Иосифа Гурвица, скрывающим ваши ( а может и его) истинные цели за дымовой завесой имитации борьбы за склоны, при продолжающейся (правда в связи с кризисом - нельзя сказать, что полным ходом) их варварской и непрофессиональной застройке. Со своей стороны принимаю ваши лестные обвинения в авторстве кампании по промывке мозгов одесситам (многим их действительно - промыть не мешало бы) и сознаюсь также в авторстве "Записок сионских мудрецов". Добавлю, что и Карфаген был разрушен - мной.


 Я ваши посты больше не читаю. Такая агрессия.

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Я ваши посты больше не читаю. Такая агрессия.


 Вы меня просто убили... Я этого не переживу.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Вы пожалуйста этот документ - обнародуйте, для начала здесь на форуме, чтобы все могли самостоятельно судить о том, что он из себя представляет.


 Необходимый и достаточный объем содержимого документа содержится в первой ссылке. Необходимый для эффективного противодействия и достаточный для того, чтобы заказчики поняли, что произошла утечка, но не смогли вычислить источник. Это был конкретный план действий, а не "сопроводиловка", что подтверждается хотя бы тем, что мероприятия, в нем предусмотренные (например, публикация в КП), начались буквально на следующий день после его обнародования.
Хотите полный текст? Увы, вынужден отказать. Человек, передавший нам текст, вполне обоснованно опасался за свою карьеру или даже здоровье. Публикация полного текста (или, не приведи Господь, скана) могла стоить ему очень и очень дорого. 

Вы оспариваете существование этого документа? Не стану возражать, будем считать, что его не было. Но почерк на Ваш ну очень похож, равно как и осведомленность в одесской жизни. Не в этом ли причина столь настойчивого интереса?  




> Пока вы здесь эту "героическую" телегу от ваших информантов - полностью не обнародуете, позвольте вас считать молочным братом Иосифа Гурвица,


 Считайте. Всегда мечтал быть молочным дядюшкой одесского мэра.

На "слабо" меня не возьмешь. У меня есть принципы, и ради красного словца людей я не продаю. Как там говорил Жеглов: "Баранку вам от бублика, а не Шарапова!"

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Необходимый и достаточный объем содержимого документа содержится в первой ссылке. Необходимый для эффективного противодействия и достаточный для того, чтобы заказчики поняли, что произошла утечка, но не смогли вычислить источник. Это был конкретный план действий, а не "сопроводиловка", что подтверждается хотя бы тем, что мероприятия, в нем предусмотренные (например, публикация в КП), начались буквально на следующий день после его обнародования.
> Хотите полный текст? Увы, вынужден отказать. Человек, передавший нам текст, вполне обоснованно опасался за свою карьеру или даже здоровье. Публикация полного текста (или, не приведи Господь, скана) могла стоить ему очень и очень дорого. 
> 
> Вы оспариваете существование этого документа? Не стану возражать, будем считать, что его не было. Но почерк на Ваш ну очень похож, равно как и осведомленность в одесской жизни. Не в этом ли причина столь настойчивого интереса?  
> 
> Считайте. Всегда мечтал быть молочным дядюшкой одесского мэра.
> 
> На "слабо" меня не возьмешь. У меня есть принципы, и ради красного словца людей я не продаю. Как там говорил Жеглов: "Баранку вам от бублика, а не Шарапова!"


 Кто б сомневался. No comment.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Подождите, почему бесплатно? Кстати, вдоль побережья очень много рестаранчиков, кафе, просто ларьков и все платят арендную плату. Что еще нужно застроить, чтобы оплатить работу дворника? А парки? Следуя вашей логике, половину тоже нужно застроить, чтобы убрать другую половину.


  - неужели, УЖЕ проданного, мало для того, чтоб содержать в образцовом порядке ОСТАВШЕЕСЯ - Если мало, ИМХО, значит продавалось по, неоправданно ЗАНИЖЕННОЙ цене.., ведь продажи начались НЕ в кризис, а гораздо раннее, специалисты могут подсказать РЫНОЧНУЮ цену\сотку в РЕКРЕАЦИОННОЙ зоне на момент продажи.. Сколько ЕЩЕ осталось ТЕРРИТОРИИ от 361 га ПАРКА Юбилейный, на Склонах в СОБСТВЕННОСТИ городск. ГРОМАДЫ, знает ли кто-нибудь

----------


## JN

Эльпидифор, Вам, видимо, невдомек сколько людей помогало различными способами бороться за склоны. Думаю, что Вам это вообще не понятно, т.к. не вписывается в ваши теории. Но факт есть факт, никто из них не назывался "кризис", и никто из них ни на что особенно не расчитывал. Просто они счиали, что не могут быть в стороне, а было все это задолго до кризиса. Расскажите нам, что просто они не знали, что их усилия бессмысленны. Расскажите нам, что Вы все знали. Видимо Вы и есть "кризис" - объективная реальность? А теперь попробуйте, не брызгая обидой, объяснить результат.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

JN, зря ты затеял этот разговор. Ведь не было никакого пиар-проекта. Не будем же мы рассказывать, как все было на самом деле. Как явился в воскресный день к людям на Трассе Здоровья архангел Джебраил, как донес он до нас Откровение, как сказал он: " придяше вскорости чушь несусветная по газетах и экранах, и соблазняше она умы неокрепшия, и вводяше в грех стяжательста души одесскія". Кто поверит, что уверовали мы всем сердцем, что снизошла на нас Благодать, а с нею и дар пророчества? Никто не поверит. Вот и приходится нам, с Благословения, придумывать все эти байки с якобы переданным документом и тупо предсказывать будущее под видом "инсайдерской информации".

А что касается кризиса, он же еще тогда, в апреле 2006 года, нам говорил: "И лопнут банки коммерческія, и рухнут пирамиды ипотечныя, и погребут они под собою тысячи великія. А посему - не дайте раскопать склоны одесскія, дабы ненароком не упокоить их под обломками кризиснымя. Пишите в суд земной челобитнія об обеспеченіи, дабы не даваше начинать работы зодческія, ибо большия неприятности произойдеше могут. Ибо разорятся застройщики иноземныя, ибо не будет у них бабла на девелопмент ани в Киеве, ани в Одессе, ни на земле, ни на море, ни на небеси, аминь"...

----------


## барабанщик

А что за "хреновину" строят возле кидаловского яхтклуба? Типа замок, внатуре...

----------


## JN

> А что за "хреновину" строят возле кидаловского яхтклуба? Типа замок, внатуре...


 Это просто. Кивалов ожидает, в скором времени, Гарри Поттера с официальным визитом. :smileflag:

----------


## JN

> JN, зря ты затеял этот разговор.


 Я так не считаю, Сережа. Я думаю, что любому нормальному, здоровому человеку свойственны сомнения. Правда, образованные молодые специалисты, уже достигшие каких-то результатов в жизни, естественно пребывают в убежденности, что на свете существуют универсальные рецепты, пригодные на все случаи. В них сомнения необходимо будить. И чем раньше они проснутся, тем скорей человек станет способным на что-то новое.

----------


## Gammy Bear

Люди - не боролись ни за что. У нас *нет* гражданского общества. 

Мне очень жаль, что Скрытик не ответил на мой вопрос по Совиньону, где одесситы сами скупают жилье на местных "склонах". И точно также теперь "черноморцы" не могут спуститься к морю, там где раньше спускались, потому что им путь преграждает охранник из Совиньона.
И вот вальяжные "одесситы" сидят в своих домах на черноморских "склонах", ездят каждый день "в город" на работу и рассказывают какой Гурвиц нехороший. А сами - ничем не лучше Михаников, такие же. 

А разница в Черноморке и в Одессе - очень проста. В том, что дерибанить в Одессе больше, а желающих - еще больше. Вот и конкурируют за "общественное мнение". Марков там тоже много чего наприватизировал, но "одесситы", которые смотрят АТВ думают по принципу "он, конечно, сукин сын - но наш сукин сын". А вот Гурвицу они не простят, ни за что.
А в Черноморке нет медиа-пространства, нет политических партий. Есть меснтая власть, которая в коррупционно-приказном порядке на этом заработала и это оформила. Все тихо и людей не втягивали даже. А КСП "Нива" пахать негде, так это не страшно  :smileflag:  А в Одессе людей втягивают, потому что всем же хочется. А достанется не всем.

Проблема у нас в том, что наши законы противоречивы и ВСЕ запрещают. Любое движение из состояние покоя в отношении любого объекта недвижимости противоречит какому-либо закону. Любое! 
У нас законы четко выписывают только запрет. А вот, к сожалению, конструктивные процедуры выписывают плохонько. И даже если они и описаны, то опять же, есть еще огромный массив законодательства, где, если покопаться, можно выудить какой-нить запрет.

Но ведь это же абсурд! Если так думать, тогда и в интернете торговать нельзя, все инновации западные - они у нас не урегулированы законом. Если жить строго по закону, то у нас должен быть *1991 год*. Все супермаркеты, ночные клубы, рестораны, кафе, авто экспортированные, - *ВСЕ* так или иначе создавалось с НАРУШЕНИЕМ ЗАКОНА. 

Но жизнь, блин, идет и она будет течь по своим законам, а не по писанным, если писанные - абсурдны. Какими бы писанные законы не были "справедливыми" и "суровыми". Поэтому, и уводят вдаль все эти политиканы людей, чтобы говорить о "нарушениях", взамен не предлагая ничего кроме "оставить как было и убирать регулярно". Потому что нифига они в жизни своей не умеют, кроме как точно также пилить бабло.

Поэтому не стоит, дорогой господин Дибров так усердно махать флагом украинского законодательства  :smileflag:  Я тоже юрист, но в первую очередь, я гражданин страны. И если наши законодатели нифига путного сделать за 18 лет не смогли, я не собираюсь молиться на те законы, что есть. И защищать их публично - тем более. Надо быть в первую очередь гражданином, а уже потом - специалистом.

Поучились бы у госпожи Монтян, у которой на сайте отписываетесь. Ей юридическое образование не мешает намного шире смотреть на вещи  :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Gammy Bear, блин, не пойму, Вы что сторонник произвола? Я не спорю, что это не мешает Вам быть, по образованию, юристом, хотя это никак не следует из Ваших постов. Вы полагаете, что "устаревшие", но не отмененные законы можно не соблюдать? Так следуя Ваше логике, а также логике мэстных властей, можно не соблюдать любой закон, достаточно просто объявить, что он устарел. Это вам кажется нормальным? Вам будет комфортно в таких условиях? Если да, то я знаю кто Вы :smileflag: .
Других мыслей, уж извините, в Вашем многобуквенном посте я не усмотрел. Может быть потому, что и я устарел.

----------


## Gammy Bear

Не то, что _можно_ не соблюдать, - их *БУДУТ* не соблюдать *ВСЕГДА*. 

Потому что они - неэффективны. Я не оправдываю их несоблюдение, я просто говорю, что бороться с этим, не принимая новых ЭФФЕКТИВНЫХ, - утопия. Жизнь - это стихия, которая все равно все расставит по своим местам. Можно запретить интернет, торговлю после 18:00, кафе, курение, секс - можно принять любой закон. Но если в итоге на выходе мы имеем застой, стагнацию и отсутствие альтернативы - на этот закон покладут с прибором. Это - неизбежно, что я и призываю Вас понять.

"Активисты" защищающие лавочку в парке, на которой лишились девственности в 1975 году, не понимают, что эта лавочка канет так или иначе в Лету. Потому что время сейчас - другое. 

Да, видимо Вы - устарели.Хотя, может есть еще шанс спастись - зависит от Вас  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

> Не то, что можно не соблюдать, их БУДУТ не соблюдать ВСЕГДА. Потому что они - неэффективны. Я не оправдываю их несоблюдение, я просто говорю, что бороться с этим, не принимая новых ЭФФЕКТИВНЫХ, - утопия. Жизнь - это стихия, которая все равно все расставит по своим местам. Можно запретить интернет, торговлю после 18:00, кафе, курение, секс - можно принять любой закон. Но если в итоге на выходе мы имеем застой, стагнацию и отсутствие альтернативы - на этот закон покладут с прибором. Это - неизбежно, что я и призываю Вас понять.
> "Активисты" защищающие лавочку в парке, на которой лишились девственности в 1975 году, не понимают, что эта лавочка канет так или иначе в Лету. Потому что время сейчас - другое. 
> Да, видимо Вы - устарели.Хотя, может есть еще шанс спастись - зависит от Вас


 Я балдею от такого поста, написанного юристом! Dura lex, sed lex - это первое, чему учат студентов юридического факультета. Возможно, в Пидрахуевке дела обстоят иначе... Ведь стоит только научить, что достаточно самому стать критерием эффективности закона, как вот вам, пожалуйста, оправдание любого беззакония! Не верится, что можно на каком-то американском или европейском форуме прочитать от любого юриста что-то подобное. Воистину, чудные специалисты выходят из наших юридических клиник! Кто все-таки по старинке придерживается необходимости соблюдения законов, оказывается, безнадежно устарел и место его на свалке истории. Но может и спастись блестящим ходом - измениться вместе со временем и на законы плевать! Возникает вопрос - а действительно ли "Ще не вмерла"? С такими юристами, видимо, уже на пути в морг!

----------


## JN

> Не то, что _можно_ не соблюдать, - их *БУДУТ* не соблюдать *ВСЕГДА*. 
> 
> Потому что они - неэффективны. Я не оправдываю их несоблюдение, я просто говорю, что бороться с этим, не принимая новых ЭФФЕКТИВНЫХ, - утопия. Жизнь - это стихия, которая все равно все расставит по своим местам. Можно запретить интернет, торговлю после 18:00, кафе, курение, секс - можно принять любой закон. Но если в итоге на выходе мы имеем застой, стагнацию и отсутствие альтернативы - на этот закон покладут с прибором. Это - неизбежно, что я и призываю Вас понять.
> 
> "Активисты" защищающие лавочку в парке, на которой лишились девственности в 1975 году, не понимают, что эта лавочка канет так или иначе в Лету. Потому что время сейчас - другое. 
> 
> Да, видимо Вы - устарели.Хотя, может есть еще шанс спастись - зависит от Вас


 Извините, главное выделить не смог - привожу полностью.
Gammy Bear, к чему это благодушие, я в Вашу веру не пошьюсь. Не пошьюсь по простой причине - я тщусь считать себя человеком цивилизованным и образованным. А для цивилизованного и образованного человека ясно, что единственный способ изменить какой либо закон можно только соблюдая его, иначе законы не изменяют, а разрушают.

----------


## Старпом Lom

ну святые просто на этом форуме и все!...я фигею

----------


## Буджак

Людей, соблюдающих законы, уже считают святыми... Видимо, в морг уже доехали!

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне очень жаль, что Скрытик не ответил на мой вопрос по Совиньону, где одесситы сами скупают жилье на местных "склонах". И точно также теперь "черноморцы" не могут спуститься к морю, там где раньше спускались, потому что им путь преграждает охранник из Совиньона.


 Честно говоря, вопроса я не помню.
Но ты сам был  в этих  местах? 
Там где сейчас пляжи Совиньона "черноморцы" никогда не появлялись. там берег рушился, я в университетской базе отдыха наблюдал как каждый год берег отступал на 2-3 метра.
Твой пример мало того что высосан из пальца, так еще и никакого отношения к застройке склонов не имеет  :smileflag:

----------


## Gammy Bear

> Я балдею от такого поста, написанного юристом! Dura lex, sed lex - это первое, чему учат студентов юридического факультета. Возможно, в Пидрахуевке дела обстоят иначе... Ведь стоит только научить, что достаточно самому стать критерием эффективности закона, как вот вам, пожалуйста, оправдание любого беззакония! Не верится, что можно на каком-то американском или европейском форуме прочитать от любого юриста что-то подобное. Воистину, чудные специалисты выходят из наших юридических клиник! Кто все-таки по старинке придерживается необходимости соблюдения законов, оказывается, безнадежно устарел и место его на свалке истории. Но может и спастись блестящим ходом - измениться вместе со временем и на законы плевать! Возникает вопрос - а действительно ли "Ще не вмерла"? С такими юристами, видимо, уже на пути в морг!


 Я здесь не пишу как юрист, это не юридический форум. Я счастлив, что Вы выучили одну фразу из латыни. Думаю, тот кто ее придумал, познакомившись с нашей системой законодательства, взял бы свои слова обратно.
А о том какой я специалист, не Вам судить - не переходите на личности, это последнее предупреждение.

----------


## Gammy Bear

> Честно говоря, вопроса я не помню.
> Но ты сам был  в этих  местах? 
> Там где сейчас пляжи Совиньона "черноморцы" никогда не появлялись. там берег рушился, я в университетской базе отдыха наблюдал как каждый год берег отступал на 2-3 метра.
> Твой пример мало того что высосан из пальца, так еще и никакого отношения к застройке склонов не имеет


 Так и сейчас необходимость застройки обосновывают тем, что надо укреплять берег  :smileflag: 
Ну да ладно, если не видишь аналогии, то я обсуждение продолжать не буду  :smileflag:

----------


## Gammy Bear

> Извините, главное выделить не смог - привожу полностью.
> Gammy Bear, к чему это благодушие, я в Вашу веру не пошьюсь. Не пошьюсь по простой причине - я тщусь считать себя человеком цивилизованным и образованным. А для цивилизованного и образованного человека ясно, что единственный способ изменить какой либо закон можно только соблюдая его, иначе законы не изменяют, а разрушают.


 И?
Под что Вы не пошьетесь? Под то, что у нас - страна тотального нарушения законов? Ну, можете думать по-другому, от этого ситуация не изменится. 
Это -факт. И я лишь призываю этот факт признать, и задуматься от чего это происходит.

----------


## JN

Честно говоря, Совиньен достаточно давно я воспринимаю, как резервацию, своего рода гетто, комфортабельное, очень комфортабельное, но гетто. Кто хочет(из тех кто может :smileflag: ) там жить, пусть живет, и сам занимается своими проблемами. А проблемы побережья Одессы я считаю своими.

----------


## Буджак

> Я здесь не пишу как юрист, это не юридический форум. *Я счастлив, что Вы выучили одну фразу из латыни.* Думаю, тот кто ее придумал, познакомившись с нашей системой законодательства, взял бы свои слова обратно.
> А о том какой я специалист, не Вам судить - не переходите на личности, это последнее предупреждение.


 Моя мама преподавала латынь, так что знания в этой области у меня не такие уж маленькие. В этой связи мне кажется странным предупреждение Супер модератора о переходе на личности...

----------


## JN

> Это -факт. И я лишь призываю этот факт признать, и задуматься от чего это происходит.


 Это происходит потому, что Вы, и иже с Вами, это признаете. А какого ответа Вы ждали?

----------


## Gammy Bear

> Моя мама преподавала латынь, так что знания в этой области у меня не такие уж маленькие. В этой связи мне кажется странным предупреждение Супер модератора о переходе на личности...


 Перечитайте свой пост тогда внимательнее.

Моя гражданская позиция такова - наше законодательство неэффективно, устарело и нуждается в тотальном изменении. Это каким-то образом говорит обо мне как о специалисте?

Призывать к соблюдению законов в условиях, когда законы отстали от жизни - это все равно, что лечить болезни при помощи шамана в 21 веке.

----------


## Jina

> Не то, что _можно_ не соблюдать, - их *БУДУТ* не соблюдать *ВСЕГДА*. 
> 
> Потому что они - неэффективны. Я не оправдываю их несоблюдение, я просто говорю, что бороться с этим, не принимая новых ЭФФЕКТИВНЫХ, - утопия. Жизнь - это стихия, которая все равно все расставит по своим местам. Можно запретить интернет, торговлю после 18:00, кафе, курение, секс - можно принять любой закон. Но если в итоге на выходе мы имеем застой, стагнацию и отсутствие альтернативы - на этот закон покладут с прибором. Это - неизбежно, что я и призываю Вас понять.
> 
> "Активисты" защищающие лавочку в парке, на которой лишились девственности в 1975 году, не понимают, что эта лавочка канет так или иначе в Лету. Потому что время сейчас - другое. 
> 
> Да, видимо Вы - устарели.Хотя, может есть еще шанс спастись - зависит от Вас


 
Законы плохие ,мы их не соблюдаем. Причем каждый выбирает се6е свой закон,который он не соблюдает. По-моему,нас зовут к анархии?

----------


## Gammy Bear

> Это происходит потому, что Вы, и иже с Вами, это признаете. А какого ответа Вы ждали?


 Наоборот, я признаю, что это происходит. И вынужден признать, что происходит это из-за того, что законы совсем плохи и противоречивы. Если без нарушения закона нельзя открыть даже будку, о чем можно говорить?

Ладно, за сим откланяюсь - те, кто хотел понять меня, поняли. Те же, кто не хотел - навесили кучу ярлыков. Оревуар.

----------


## Буджак

> Перечитайте свой пост тогда внимательнее.
> 
> Моя гражданская позиция такова - наше законодательство неэффективно, устарело и нуждается в тотальном изменении. Это каким-то образом говорит обо мне как о специалисте?
> 
> Призывать к соблюдению законов в условиях, когда законы отстали от жизни - это все равно, что лечить болезни при помощи шамана в 21 веке.


 Да, это действительно ужасно, когда юрист, чья профессия - соблюдение законности, как частное лицо начинает выступать арбитром (тем более, что никто его таковым не избирал) актуальности, эффективности тех или иных законов. И оправдывает их прямое нарушение. Это не ярлык, это действительно мое мнение - гражданина этой страны. Завтра какому-нибудь Вашему коллеге покажется неэффективным закон, предусматривающий уголовную ответственность за вымогательство и разбойное нападение, мотивируя это хрестоматийным "Тьфу ты, пропасть, как свет изменился!" И все, гуляй - поле! Ваша точка зрения ничем не лучше и разницы я не вижу.

----------


## coder_ak

Когда речь идёт про общественные слоны, так все за соблюдение законов, но как только речь заходит про личный сарайчик, гаражик, балкончик, дачку, естественно построенные безо всяких разрешений и не соблюдая законы, то сразу идёт перевод стрелок, жалобы на законодательство и вообще "что вы прицепились, кому мешает моя построечка".
Так и живём.

----------


## Старпом Lom

Буджак а вот вы везде афишируете что мол деньги за границей зарабатываете...и при этом требуете уборки и наведения порядка на склонах...а допустим налоги вы какой стране платите?

----------


## Буджак

Я тут платил их достаточно долго, но потом стал налоговым резидентом другой страны. С учетом того, что ВЕСЬ мой доход получен за пределами Украины, я имею в этой стране собственную недвижимость, а также провожу в этой стране необходимое количество дней в году, что могу подтвердить документально, на основании Договора об избежании двойного налогообложения плачу налоги другой стране. Сумма и ставка налога на основании декларации также может быть подтверждена документально, так что все полностью соответствует действующему законодательству. Если у кого-то возникнут вопросы, на них всегда может ответить английская адвокатская фирма, которая и занималась оформлением для меня этого кейса. Они же ведут мои дела и по другим вопросам, в полном соответствии с действующим законодательством, без собственной оценки эффективности тех или иных законов, просто строго их соблюдая. Потому и сплю спокойно!

----------


## Старпом Lom

понятно...вопросов нет...уверен что юридически не подкопаешься...вот так и тысячи других людей платят налоги Овидиопольскому району, Беляевскому и т.д. и т.п. а живут в Одессе и хотят порядка...а налоги платят учителя и врачи, а умные подкованные юристы и бизнесмены даже квартплату часто не вносят вовремя-одни чего списки на парадной от коммунальщиков стоят-там только пенсионеры и платят...а хотим все жить в хорошем чистом городе Одессе и при этом ничего для него не делать...увы...таковы реалии...
святые из Одессы

----------


## Буджак

Юристы, действующие на основании действующего законодательства, действительно умные, за то им и платят... Готов покаяться - я действительно ничего не плачУ за квартиру, поскольку дома бываю дважды в году, да и то на короткое время. Но это делает моя супруга, всегда вовремя и аккуратно. Также аккуратно она платит за школу, в которой учится наша дочь, за газ, за электроэнергию... Не просрочено ни одного счета, так что не волнуйтесь!

----------


## JN

> Когда речь идёт про общественные слоны, так все за соблюдение законов, но как только речь заходит про личный сарайчик, гаражик, балкончик, дачку, естественно построенные безо всяких разрешений и не соблюдая законы, то сразу идёт перевод стрелок, жалобы на законодательство и вообще "что вы прицепились, кому мешает моя построечка".
> Так и живём.


 Не обобщайте, меня Вы не можете в этом обвинить. Собственно, и многих, с кем общаетесь тут.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Не обобщайте, меня Вы не можете в этом обвинить. Собственно, и многих, с кем общаетесь тут.


 Вообще-то в этом случае coder прав. В моем дворе только у ленивых нет пристройки, причем все неузаконены. А изуродованные фасады домов застекленными балконами тоже из этой оперы.

----------


## JN

> Вообще-то в этом случае coder прав. В моем дворе только у ленивых нет пристройки...


 А у меня нет, виидмо я ленивый.

----------


## Старпом Lom

меньше про склоны надо думать-больше работать-будет и пристройка

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А у меня нет, виидмо я ленивый.


  :smileflag:  Есть еще два варианта: или законопослушный, или условия не позволяют.

----------


## JN

> или условия не позволяют.


 Позвляют условия, есть на что. Но есть и соседи, с которыми жить.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> .. У нас *нет* гражданского общества.


  - скорее в зачаточном состоянии, а вообще здесь Вы правы 



> Я тоже юрист, ..я не собираюсь молиться на те законы,..И защищать их публично - тем более.


  -  - "слов нет, одни.." 



> .. вальяжные "одесситы" сидят в своих домах на черноморских "склонах", .. А сами - ничем не лучше Михаников, такие же.. дерибанить в Одессе больше, а желающих - еще больше. Вот и конкурируют за "общественное мнение". Марков там тоже много чего наприватизировал, но "одесситы", которые смотрят АТВ думают по принципу "он, конечно, сукин сын - но наш сукин сын"..


  - к сожалению и это "имеет место быть".., но, ИМХО, - НЕ все одесситы ТАК думают и не все являются поклонниками Маркова, просто не на кажд. частн. тв канале можно увидеть то, что позволяет себе АТВ( по какой причине - это не в этой теме)



> ..А вот Гурвицу они не простят, ни за что..


  - и здесь Вы правы..Потому, что  


> В 2002 году при проведении инвентаризации зеленых насаждений городские власти Одессы, будучи "себе на уме", умышленно не включили в перечень парков любимый одесситами парк "Юбилейный". Сама идея построить высотные дома на территории парка понравилась и нынешнему мэру. Изменив лишь общий подход и концепцию застройки, Эдуард Гурвиц не отказался от начинаний своего предшественника. Игнорируя протесты одесситов, депутаты горсовета не стали препятствовать мэру. В ход теперь пошли все парки и скверы Одессы…..В январе уже этого, 2009 года на сессии горсовета было принято очередное решение о застройке побережья. А ведь, помнится, в предвыборной программе блока Эдуарда Гурвица "Наша Одесса" было обещано "запретить застройку зеленых зон города…"


  - из http://time.odessa.ua/archive/2009/370.htm  - немного давнее, но не утеряло актуальности, ИМХО.

----------


## JN

> меньше про склоны надо думать-больше работать-будет и пристройка


 Доктор, излечи себя!
Все что мне надо у меня есть. Остальное вожделейте без меня.

----------


## Эльпидифор

Во как... Оказывается, и у одесситов по поводу склонов есть другие мнения, кроме мнений Гурвица и Диброва. С другой стороны - не все "советы постороннего" объявляются эмигрантскими проповедями: шагай в ногу, как Буджак - простится и "иностранное налоговое резидентство" и двухразовое в году пребывание на неньке-Украине :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 
Ну и конечно, не только иностранные налоговые резиденты бывают разные - и склоны не все одинаковы. Совиньоновские склоны, например, застроены в нарушение тех же Водных и Природоохранных кодексов Украины, что и одесские, но бороться за их сохранность никому не советую - получите отлуп от тех же людей, которые на этом форуме борются "за правду".

----------


## Буджак

Надо же где-то пережить оранжевое лихолетье, вот я и переживаю. Переживу - буду платить налоги той стране, гражданином которой являюсь. Для меня, в отличие от Вас, эмиграция не является приемлемой, я остаюсь гражданином Украины, легально работающим за рубежом. Но моя семья живет в Одессе, дочка ходит в одесскую школу, второй ребенок тоже родится в Одессе. А ко мне они летают на каникулы, в том числе и на все лето... Просто могут себе позволить, поскольку моя супруга - домохозяйка. Возможно, со следующего года я приму предложение о работе на Украине, тогда и налоги здесь буду платить, в полном соответствии с законом. А Вы за рубежом сохранили украинский менталитет в худшем его проявлении - сгорел сарай, гори и хата. Незаконно застроили Совиньон - так давайте столь же незаконно застроим и городские склоны. С чем я Вас никак не могу поздравить!

----------


## -Ariadna-

Буджак, "оранжевое лихолетье" как громко сказано! Почему бы честно не сказать, что поступило хорошее предложение по работе, грех было бы не согласиться, было бы аналогичное в Украине, вопрос бы не стоял.
Эльпидифор, ваши советы, действительно "советы постороннего", знаете общаясь с вами, постоянно не покидает чувство, что вам не перед кем похвастаться нынешними своими возможностями, а бывшие соотечественники все сплошь непонятливые попались. Дались вам наши склоны, в конце концов це наш клопіт.  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Да плевать мне на работу, слюной. Я хочу заканчивать карьеру и жить дома, с семьей, никуда не выезжая за пределы Одесской области. Думаете, это просто - жить в самолетах, когда семья прилетает ко мне в Турцию, Англию, Индию, Казахстан, Таджикистан? Просто если за границей не работать, умом можно тронуться, плохо там. Там очень сложно создать свой круг общения, даже безупречно владея языком. Во всяком случае, мне это не удалось. Вот сейчас воскресенье, а я сижу на форуме. А делать больше нечего - дочка дома учится... Ну, в зал схожу вечером, и это все. Мне тут все заменяет работа, хотя я мог бы жить где угодно, не работая больше никогда.

----------


## Jina

> - скорее в зачаточном состоянии, а вообще здесь Вы правы 
>  -  - "слов нет, одни.." 
>  - к сожалению и это "имеет место быть".., но, ИМХО, - НЕ все одесситы ТАК думают и не все являются поклонниками Маркова, просто не на кажд. частн. тв канале можно увидеть то, что позволяет себе АТВ( по какой причине - это не в этой теме)
>  - и здесь Вы правы..Потому, что   - из http://time.odessa.ua/archive/2009/370.htm  - немного давнее, но не утеряло актуальности, ИМХО.


 +1. Не получ.по-другому. Спасибо за ссылку!Нельзя ли его американскую мечту осуществить в другом месте,оставив Одессу в покое. Не в первый раз натыкаюсь на желание отдельных граждан сравнять побережье Одессы с Торонто,Балтимором,Гонолулу. Чтобы все были на одно лицо.

----------


## coder_ak

> Не обобщайте, меня Вы не можете в этом обвинить. Собственно, и многих, с кем общаетесь тут.


 Разве я обвинял? Я скорее обобщал, но не надо это на свой счёт принимать.
Если бы таких как вы было больше, может и жили бы нормально. Но в там, по эту сторону монитора, жизнь совсем другая, не такая, как описывается на форуме.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Моя гражданская позиция такова - наше законодательство неэффективно, устарело и нуждается в тотальном изменении. Это каким-то образом говорит обо мне как о специалисте?


 Несомненно.




> Призывать к соблюдению законов в условиях, когда законы отстали от жизни - это все равно, что лечить болезни при помощи шамана в 21 веке.


 Призывать никого не нужно. Нужно соблюдать существующие и одновременно разрабатывать и лоббировать "правильные", на Ваш взгляд, изменения в законодательство. Как это делает та же Монтян. Это единственно правильное поведение для любого человека, не являющегося правовым нигилистом. Ну а "юрист - правовой нигилист" - это, извините, оксюморон, наподобие "врач-шаман".




> Поучились бы у госпожи Монтян, у которой на сайте отписываетесь. Ей юридическое образование не мешает намного шире смотреть на вещи


 И чем дальше, тем больше я убеждаюсь, что понятия "юрист" и "человек с юридическим образованием" - не синонимы, особенно если учесть нынешнее состояние системы подготовки специалистов в области правоведения.

Цитирую Манифест Инфопорна, написанный Татьяной Монтян. Как участник сообщества, я полностью разделяю все его положения.



> Головною нашою вимогою до політиків є – дотримуватись “правил гри”.
> Що таке “Правила гри”
> Йдеться саме про формальні правила, прописані в Конституції та законах України...
> 
> В світі – астрономічна кількість вбивць та гвалтівників, але лише одиниці з них мають нахабність стерджувати, що вбивати чи гвалтувати МОЖНА. Українські політики вважають саме так - що МОЖНА порушувати Конституцію та закони, бо це є ДЕРЖАВНОЮ ПОЛІТИКОЮ. Суть її полягає в тому, що всілякі там папірці-закони – це для маленьких українців, а не для “обраних”. Це - світогляд. Наша мета – зламати схиблене світосприйняття українських політиків та чиновників і змусити їх навести порядок у власних головах. Єдиний шлях до цього – створити в суспільстві атмосферу нетерпимості до такого світогляду можновладців. Адже очевидно, що суспільство значно здоровіше на голову від наших політиків, і давно готове до наведення порядку та гри за правилами...
> 
>  Представники української влади досі так і не зрозуміли, що негативні наслідки від самого ФАКТУ порушення закону високопосадовцем завжди перекривають навіть найочевиднішу для них якусь там гіпотетичну вигоду в конкретному випадку. Тому що навіть дрібне порушення закону політиками та чиновниками – це знак суспільству, що МОЖНА плювати на закон.
> Наша мета – створити умови для того, аби у владу йшли НОРМАЛЬНІ люди, які вважають неприпустимим ігнорувати закони, приписувати собі чужі заслуги та красти гроші.


 Так что Если Вы ссылаетесь на авторитет Татьяны - потрудитесь хотя бы выяснить ее отношение к праву и закону. Тем более, она довольно часто возвращается к этой теме.




> Вы полагаете, что "устаревшие", но не отмененные законы можно не соблюдать? Так следуя Ваше логике, а также логике мэстных властей, можно не соблюдать любой закон, достаточно просто объявить, что он устарел.


 Хехехе, похоже, я знаю, кто автор вот этих сообщений на Таймере  :smileflag:

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Надо же где-то пережить оранжевое лихолетье, вот я и переживаю. Переживу - буду платить налоги той стране, гражданином которой являюсь. Для меня, в отличие от Вас, эмиграция не является приемлемой, я остаюсь гражданином Украины, легально работающим за рубежом. Но моя семья живет в Одессе, дочка ходит в одесскую школу, второй ребенок тоже родится в Одессе. А ко мне они летают на каникулы, в том числе и на все лето... Просто могут себе позволить, поскольку моя супруга - домохозяйка. Возможно, со следующего года я приму предложение о работе на Украине, тогда и налоги здесь буду платить, в полном соответствии с законом. А Вы за рубежом сохранили украинский менталитет в худшем его проявлении - сгорел сарай, гори и хата. Незаконно застроили Совиньон - так давайте столь же незаконно застроим и городские склоны. С чем я Вас никак не могу поздравить!


 Да вы, оказывается - из политических! Оранжевое лихолетье! Просто Ленин в Польше...
Речь о вас не шла вообще - живите где можете и как можете, никому нет до этого никакого дела. Речь шла не о вас, а о четкой системе сигналов "свой-чужой", так характерных менталитету ваших единомышленников в этой ветке. Шагай в ногу - и тебе все простят. Даже иностранное налоговое резидентство и гастарбайтерство ( страшное, между прочим, преступление в глазах многих посетителей этого форума. Меня и гастарбайтершей на этом форуме называли, за инакомыслие )
Вы главное - сохраняйте свой украинский менталитет (как я сохраняю свой, по вашему мнению), вам и эмигрантство ваше простят (если решитесь), не только гастарбайтерство. С чем я вас (своего среди своих) - таки поздравляю!  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Эльпидифор

> Эльпидифор, ваши советы, действительно "советы постороннего", знаете общаясь с вами, постоянно не покидает чувство, что вам не перед кем похвастаться нынешними своими возможностями


 И каковы же эти возможности? О чем вы?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> И каковы же эти возможности? О чем вы?


 Так вы не вещаете из-за рубежа? Так сказать с нами в одной лодке? Тогда, действительно, попутала, каюсь. Это видимо была какая-то другая Эльпидифор.  :smileflag:

----------


## Cetus

> Да плевать мне на работу, слюной. Я хочу заканчивать карьеру и жить дома, с семьей, никуда не выезжая за пределы Одесской области. Думаете, это просто - жить в самолетах, когда семья прилетает ко мне в Турцию, Англию, Индию, Казахстан, Таджикистан? Просто если за границей не работать, умом можно тронуться, плохо там. Там очень сложно создать свой круг общения, даже безупречно владея языком. Во всяком случае, мне это не удалось. Вот сейчас воскресенье, а я сижу на форуме. А делать больше нечего - дочка дома учится... Ну, в зал схожу вечером, и это все. Мне тут все заменяет работа, хотя я мог бы жить где угодно, не работая больше никогда.


 Понимаю и по себе знаю, что не просто. А Вы лучше не в зал чешите, а на трассу здоровья с семейством. Там сразу и прозреете. Сразу станет ясно, что для прогулок и спортивных занятий она.
Если не секрет, в Индии где работали?

----------


## JN

> Речь шла не о вас, а о четкой системе сигналов "свой-чужой",


 Эльпидифор, Вы никогда не задумывались о том как люди в мирное время отличают своих от чужих. В любых теориях, касающихся межэтнических взаимоотношений Вы найдете тезис об ощущении ОБЩЕЙ СУДЬБЫ. Он может маскироваться любыми выкладками, но без него разваливаются все теории. Так вот, у меня с Буджаком просматривается общая судьба, а с Вами, извините, нет. И можете продолжать рассказывать про "в ногу-не в ногу", это никого в нынешней Одессе не тронет, ошибочка.

----------


## Буджак

> Да вы, оказывается - из политических! Оранжевое лихолетье! Просто Ленин в Польше...
> Речь о вас не шла вообще - живите где можете и как можете, никому нет до этого никакого дела. Речь шла не о вас, а о четкой системе сигналов "свой-чужой", так характерных менталитету ваших единомышленников в этой ветке. Шагай в ногу - и тебе все простят. Даже иностранное налоговое резидентство и гастарбайтерство ( страшное, между прочим, преступление в глазах многих посетителей этого форума. Меня и гастарбайтершей на этом форуме называли, за инакомыслие )
> Вы главное - сохраняйте свой украинский менталитет (как я сохраняю свой, по вашему мнению), вам и эмигрантство ваше простят (если решитесь), не только гастарбайтерство. С чем я вас (своего среди своих) - таки поздравляю!


 Я просто в восторге, это превосходит даже Ваши посты насчет кризиса в прошлом году! С одной стороны, я шагаю в ногу с некоторыми форумчанами, поскольку считаю застройку приморских склонов преступлением перед одесситами. С другой, шагаю совсем не в ногу с официальной Украиной, причем до такой степени, что предпочел уехать, чтобы не видеть всего, что творится у нас. Вы уж определитесь... И с чего Вы взяли, что мне есть в чем оправдываться? Я легально работаю за рубежом, что, быть иностранным специалистом стало преступным или не этичным? Мой друг, с которым я вместе учился и пол-Америки на машине объехал, француз, гражданин Франции. Работал сперва в Люксембурге, потом уехал в Дубаи, где и продолжает работать и по сию пору. Вот интересно, его соотечественники тоже готовы предъявлять ему обвинения за работу за рубежом, а его голос против, например, застройки Булонского леса, желанием оправдаться? Нет, думаю, это особенности нашего менталитета, которые присущи некоторым нашим гражданам, куда бы они ни уехали. Мне, например, этого и в голову не придет... Я здесь выражаю свою позицию - резко отрицательную по отношению к уничтожению приморских склонов вообще и парка "Юбилейный" в частности, если Вы не заметили. И я не являюсь публичной фигурой, политиком или еще кем-то, кто зависит от общественного мнения, посему могу на него плевать. Я могу позволить себе быть независимым и оправданий не ищу - не в чем оправдываться. Тем более, перед Вами.

----------


## Буджак

> Понимаю и по себе знаю, что не просто. А Вы лучше не в зал чешите, а на трассу здоровья с семейством. Там сразу и прозреете. Сразу станет ясно, что для прогулок и спортивных занятий она.
> Если не секрет, в Индии где работали?


 Видите ли, я не страдаюю чесоткой и чесать мне нечего. А слетать на ТЗ - я бы с удовольствием, но вот времени мало - слишком много его уходит на регистрацию, спецконтроль, сам полет... И зря Вы думаете, что я "прозрею", то есть захочу превратить ТЗ в оживленную автомагистраль, окруженную высотными зданиями, которые все равно рухнут в море - законы механики обойти куда сложнее и дороже, чем законы человеческие. Я хочу, чтобы там оставался парк, чтобы не было огороженных территорий.
По работе часто посещаю Мумбаи, до конца года пару раз точно придется слетать...

----------


## Cetus

Вот и спасибо Вам. И не придирайтесь к словам. Ведь хотим мы одного и того же.

----------


## Jina

По АТВ беседуют с Т.Монтян. Она высказала мысль простую и гениальную.
Застроили Аркадию. Стало больше туристов? Стало чище на побережье? Красивше стал вид с моря? Нет,нет и еще раз нет. А красивый уникальный уголок Одессы потерян безвозвратно.Теперь рвутся в парк Юбилейный с такой же целью. Так ,может быть, признаем,что не туристы их интересуют и не о благе одесситов они думают?

----------


## Старпом Lom

> По АТВ беседуют с Т.Монтян. Она высказала мысль простую и гениальную.
> Застроили Аркадию. Стало больше туристов? Стало чище на побережье? Красивше стал вид с моря? Нет,нет и еще раз нет. А красивый уникальный уголок Одессы потерян безвозвратно.Теперь рвутся в парк Юбилейный с такой же целью. Так ,может быть, признаем,что не туристы их интересуют и не о благе одесситов они думают?


 вы что смеетесь7как это не стало больше туристов?а полная Аркадия летом!это все одесситы?с моря нормальный вид...вы с моря видели?

----------


## Jina

> вы что смеетесь7как это не стало больше туристов?а полная Аркадия летом!это все одесситы?с моря нормальный вид...вы с моря видели?


  Это вы смеетесь. Вы забыли сказать,что там стало намного чище и культурнее,чем было. А с моря я видела. К счастью у нас с вами разный вкус.

----------


## Старпом Lom

так подождите-вы признаете что стало больше туристов?значит таки интересуют ИХ туристы?

----------


## Jina

> так подождите-вы признаете что стало больше туристов?значит таки интересуют ИХ туристы?


 Увы,вы не поняли иронии.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> По АТВ беседуют с Т.Монтян. Она высказала мысль простую и гениальную..


  - http://atv.odessa.ua/programs/15/genplan_odessi_vzglyad_iz_kieva_8132.html - прошу прощения - позаимствовала из соседней ветки у Диброва - о побережье не много.., но.. - доходчиво "со стороны" человека, ЗНАЮЩЕГО, что такое ЗАКОНно НЕ понаслышке, ИМХО

----------


## coder_ak

Туристов однозначно больше, как и местного населения. Журналистам иногда надо отрываться от писанины и самостоятельно пройтись, посмотреть сколько народу в Аркадии часов в 10 вечера в пятницу.
Чище однозначно. Т.к. в отличие от остальных мест убирают постоянно. В том числе и центральный пляж (то, что сами же граждане его загаживают за день, вопрос не к убирающим)
Вид с моря... А собственно, что там такого в виде с моря? На вкус и цвет... 

И теперь подумаем о налогах, о количестве рабочих мест, о том, что молодёжи есть куда пойти, а не сидеть под парадными, о концертах и т.д.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

И что, туристов стало однозначно больше благодаря обилию недостроев и неликвидов, типа "аркадийского дворца", прости Господи?

----------


## coder_ak

Туристов много на дискотеках, кроме того там есть очень даже неплохая гостиница.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Туристов много на дискотеках, кроме того там есть очень даже неплохая гостиница.


 Да, номеров на двадцать, не меньше. А дискотеки на недостроенных этажах проводят, стопудово. Вот только когда их достроят и заселят - где пляски устраивать?

----------


## coder_ak

Отель "Морской" 4*, количество мест: 118 (54 номера). 

А дискотек там в округе хватает.

----------


## Jina

> И теперь подумаем о налогах, о количестве рабочих мест, о том, что молодёжи есть куда пойти, а не сидеть под парадными, о концертах и т.д.


 О каких новых рабочих местах вы говорите? Гостиница там была всегда,она по-другому называлась. Вернее не гостиница,а дом отдыха или пансионат от мин Обороны. Поправьте,если ошибаюсь.
Аркадийский дворей-это не гостиница.К мнимому увеличению туристов не имеет никакого отношения. Пересмотрите ПОЛОСАТЫЙ РЕЙС или спросите у родителей. В Аркадии всегда было полно народу,яблоку негде упасть,люди стояли в воде.И при этом было красивое побережье. А теперь получилось Гонолулу.

----------


## coder_ak

Т.е. все те люди, которые работают в клубах, кафе это не рабочие места?
Отель Морской, раньше его там не было.
Наличие толп народа еще не говорит о том, что всем этим людям было чего делать, а не просто лежать на пляже.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Кодер, я понимаю, что 118 жильцов гостиницы "Морская" буквально заполонили все побережье  все ночные клубы Аркадии. Но при чем здесь, прости Господи, "Аркадийский дворец" и прочие недоделанные аркадийские жилмассивы?

----------


## coder_ak

А там, где сейчас Аркадийский дворец, гуляли люди? 
Понимаю, что отдельные индивидуумы таки гуляли, но явно не массовые походы.

----------


## Jina

> Т.е. все те люди, которые работают в клубах, кафе это не рабочие места?
> Отель Морской, раньше его там не было.
> Наличие толп народа еще не говорит о том, что всем этим людям было чего делать, а не просто лежать на пляже.


 Вы никогда не подрабатывали в клубах и кафе? Так я вам расскажу. Ни одной оформленной трудовой книжки или договора,все устно. Это кстати к вопросу о налогах. За любую провинность вылет без выплат.
Отель Морской появился недавно,а до этого там был военный санаторий.
Увы.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> А там, где сейчас Аркадийский дворец, гуляли люди? 
> Понимаю, что отдельные индивидуумы таки гуляли, но явно не массовые походы.


 Делаем вывод, к которому пришла госпожа Монтян: превращение Аркадии в стройплощадку не улучшило ее рекреационных способностей, как обещалось.

----------


## searcher33

Сережа, а ты Таню вечерочком в Аркадию выведи и покажи ей "пустынные" набережные  :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

> Вы никогда не подрабатывали в клубах и кафе? Так я вам расскажу. Ни одной оформленной трудовой книжки или договора,все устно. Это кстати к вопросу о налогах. За любую провинность вылет без выплат.
> Отель Морской появился недавно,а до этого там был военный санаторий.
> Увы.


 А это уже вопрос не к городским властям, а в налоговую. И вообще, много ли у нас людей работают по-белому. Но факт, что рабочие места есть и люди неплохо зарабатывают, отрицать не будете?
Лично мне от военного санатория ни холодно, ни жарко. А вот в Отеле сотрудники останавливались, были довольны.




> Делаем вывод, к которому пришла госпожа Монтян: превращение Аркадии в стройплощадку не улучшило ее рекреационных способностей, как обещалось.


 , однозначно соглашусь! Гулять по стройплощадке не только бесполезно, но еще и вредно для здоровья!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Сережа, а ты Таню вечерочком в Аркадию выведи и покажи ей "пустынные" набережные


 Таня в Аркадии три дня жила  :smileflag:

----------


## Anton

> Перечитайте свой пост тогда внимательнее.
> 
> Моя гражданская позиция такова - наше законодательство неэффективно, устарело и нуждается в тотальном изменении. Это каким-то образом говорит обо мне как о специалисте?
> 
> *Призывать к соблюдению законов в условиях, когда законы отстали от жизни - это все равно, что лечить болезни при помощи шамана в 21 веке.*


 Это вы про глупые законы, запрещающие строительство в прибрежной, водоохранной зоне?

----------


## Anton

> Вообще-то в этом случае coder прав. В моем дворе только у ленивых нет пристройки, причем все неузаконены. А изуродованные фасады домов застекленными балконами тоже из этой оперы.


 А где же надзорные органы, которые следят за обликом города и фасадов? Взятку получили - и довольны; и стройками в парках они тоже довольны - чем больше незаконных строек, тем больше у них взяток.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А где же надзорные органы, которые следят за обликом города и фасадов? Взятку получили - и довольны; и стройками в парках они тоже довольны - чем больше незаконных строек, тем больше у них взяток.


 Вот это и есть наш менталитет. Привыкли говорить одно, а делать совершенно другое. Поэтому и возмущаються не громко. А за взятки, надо наказывать не только берущего, но и дающего, тогда может хоть какой-то толк будет.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вот это и есть наш менталитет. Привыкли говорить одно, а делать совершенно другое. Поэтому и возмущаються не громко. А за взятки, надо наказывать не только берущего, но и дающего, тогда может хоть какой-то толк будет.


 Закон и предусматривает ответственность как для берущих так и для дающих взятки.
Только не выполняются у нас законы так как надо. Все прогнило до основания.
Поймали тебя на взятке - дай взятку поймавшему - и ты на свободе!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Как все красиво начиналось!..Вот, нашла случайно статью от апреля 2005 года: 
http://podrobnosti.ua/criminal/2005/04/12/203861.html 



> Вернуть пляжи отдыхающим!..Эдуард Гурвиц, Одесский Городской голова: "Продана прибрежная зона. Статус курортного города не позволял раздавать земли вблизи моря, не позволял забирать у одесситов пляжи. Однако это делалось. Тридцать с лишним санаториев практически разграблены, а земли их проданы"Сейчас компетентные органы заняты изучением законности сделок, в результате которых некогда общедоступная курортно-санаторная зона превратилась в закрытый для жителей города район элитных особняков.


  - ИМХО, можно сравнить, что же изменилось\защитилось и КТО ответил за то ВОРовство.. на сколько больше приморской территории\пляжей стало доступно за четыре года..((

----------


## coder_ak

*Любимая Бабушка*, а всё таки, каких пляжей мы лишились? На ум приходит только "Лагуна", правда когда её продали и кому так и не понял.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

coder_ak, Вы же постоянный участник темы), неужто фоток мало видели.., благодаря неравнодушным форумчанам хоть увидеть и узнать можно, глядя на фотки и ДАТЫ сообщений "динамика" видна, ИМХО. Неужто, Вы на велике катаясь, НИЧЕГО не ЗАМЕТИЛИ..

----------


## coder_ak

*Любимая Бабушка*, мой вопрос гораздо глубже, чем кажется. Под Россией пляжа не было, за Аркадией тоже пляжем назвать плиты и камни сложно. За 16-й опять же не пляж, а чёрт знает что. Всё остальное, как было доступно, так и осталось.

----------


## Anton

> *Любимая Бабушка*, мой вопрос гораздо глубже, чем кажется. Под Россией пляжа не было, за Аркадией тоже пляжем назвать плиты и камни сложно. За 16-й опять же не пляж, а чёрт знает что. Всё остальное, как было доступно, так и осталось.


 Расскажите лучше, вернули ли санатории?




> Вернуть пляжи отдыхающим!..Эдуард Гурвиц, Одесский Городской голова: "*Продана прибрежная зона.* Статус курортного города не позволял раздавать земли вблизи моря, не позволял забирать у одесситов пляжи. Однако это делалось. Тридцать с лишним санаториев практически разграблены, а земли их проданы *"Сейчас компетентные органы заняты изучением законности сделок, в результате которых некогда общедоступная курортно-санаторная зона превратилась в закрытый для жителей города район элитных особняков.*


 Где результаты проверок, которые проводили "компетентные органы"?

Проданную прибрежную территорию вернули? Нет, там начали высотки строить.

----------


## coder_ak

*Anton*, ну сколько ж можно одно и то же по-кругу? 
Это тебе в темку про партию Р., там лозунгами общаются.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Любимая Бабушка*, мой вопрос гораздо глубже, чем кажется. Под Россией пляжа не было, за Аркадией тоже пляжем назвать плиты и камни сложно. За 16-й опять же не пляж, а чёрт знает что. Всё остальное, как было доступно, так и осталось.


 Если пляжей где-то и небыло, то их необходимо было создавать а не застраивать "плохо лежащие" участки у самого синего моря. Что касается плит в Аркадии, то они были излюбленнейшим местом отдыха одесситов, особенно молодежи. 
Вы этого не знаете, а местным это хорошо известно.

ЕЩЕ РАЗ: 

БЕРЕГОВУЮ ЛИНИЮ И СКЛОНЫ ПРОДАВАТЬ НИКАК НЕЛЬЗЯ! ТАМ ДОЛЖНЫ БЫТЬ ПЛЯЖИ И ПАРК!!!
И больше ничего!

----------


## Jina

> *Любимая Бабушка*, а всё таки, каких пляжей мы лишились? На ум приходит только "Лагуна", правда когда её продали и кому так и не понял.


 Прогуливаясь вдоль моря, вы не сможете(если вам вдруг вздумается) взять ,да и поплавать. Мало того, вы теперь не везде и пройти сможете,если вам захочется прогуляться опять-таки вдоль моря. А вам придется вернуться в исходную точку и поехать на конкретный пляж.
Вы считаете эта ситуация нормальная? Да у прибрежных территорий,которых мы лишились,не было официальных названий,но вам от этого легче?

----------


## Jorjic

> Прогуливаясь вдоль моря, вы не сможете(если вам вдруг вздумается) взять ,да и поплавать. Мало того, вы теперь не везде и пройти сможете,если вам захочется прогуляться опять-таки вдоль моря. А вам придется вернуться в исходную точку и поехать на конкретный пляж.
> Вы считаете эта ситуация нормальная? Да, у прибрежных территорий,которых мы лишились,не было официальных названий,но вам от этого легче?


 Прогуливаться..., вдруг взять да и поплавать... Нецивилизованно это, не по-европейски. А вдруг там нет спасателя или дно не обследовано МЧС? Или наряды милиции не охраняют порядок. О детях надо думать, а не о своем удовольствии!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Тю, ну я просто не могу  :smileflag:  На пляжах от Дельфина до Собачьего  перед купальным сезоном прошлого года были вбиты колышки, на которых коряво было написано  - "Дно НЕ обследовано МЧС. Купание запрещено". Это уже позже появились надписи на пирсах "пырнаты заборонено" без разъяснений причин

----------


## Jorjic

> Тю, ну я просто не могу  На пляжах от Дельфина до Собачьего  перед купальным сезоном прошлого года были вбиты колышки, на которых коряво было написано  - "Дно НЕ обследовано МЧС. Купание запрещено".


 Ну, вот! Значит и пляжей не было. Что и требовалось доказать.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Ув. coder_ak, перефразирую Вас, если позволите, - моя инфа "гораздо глубже, чем кажется", -  


> Одесский Городской голова: "Продана прибрежная зона. Статус курортного города не позволял раздавать земли вблизи моря,не позволял забирать у одесситов пляжи..


  - в приведенной цитате из ГЭИ, четко видно ОТНОШЕНИЕ к сабжу, а именно к застройке ПРИБРЕЖНОЙ ЗОНЫ, в т.ч. и пляжей, на ТОТ период времени..А насчет пляжей.., ну так Вам УЖЕ ответили выше, ИМХО

----------


## coder_ak

Мы тут уже обсуждали ситуацию, когда сами граждане с радостью застраивают любую плохо лежащую территорию, при этом искренне возмущаются, когда тоже самое делает кто-то другой.

Насчёт прогуляться я, пожалуй, соглашусь, в данный момент идёт стройка за Аркадией и проход там ограничен. Если же речь идёт про береговую линию, то там никогда нельзя было пройти всё побережье.

Надписи на пирсах тоже не от фонаря. Не знаю есть ли такая статистика официально, но я часто слышу, как люди себе ломают всё что угодно после прыжков. На дне и камни, и арматура, и просто глубина не позволяет нырять.

----------


## Anton

> Мы тут уже обсуждали ситуацию, когда сами граждане с радостью застраивают любую плохо лежащую территорию, при этом искренне возмущаются, когда тоже самое делает кто-то другой.


 И то, как эта ситуация радует всяческие надзорные органы (в т. ч. подотчетные горсовету), т. к. дает им возможность заработать.

----------


## Буджак

> Это уже позже появились надписи на пирсах "пырнаты заборонено" без разъяснений причин


 Когда-то на многих пляжах висела надпись "Не прыгайте в воду в незнакомых местах". Буква "п" обычно была затерта...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Мы тут уже обсуждали ситуацию, когда сами граждане с радостью застраивают любую плохо лежащую территорию, при этом искренне возмущаются, когда тоже самое делает кто-то другой.
> 
> Насчёт прогуляться я, пожалуй, соглашусь, в данный момент идёт стройка за Аркадией и проход там ограничен. Если же речь идёт про береговую линию, то там никогда нельзя было пройти всё побережье.
> 
> Надписи на пирсах тоже не от фонаря. Не знаю есть ли такая статистика официально, но я часто слышу, как люди себе ломают всё что угодно после прыжков. На дне и камни, и арматура, и просто глубина не позволяет нырять.


 Да, каждому человеку в соответствии с его природой естественно хочется жить лучше. Многие не против того, чтобы жить лучше за счет других (политическая элита тому яркий пример). Но это не значит, что общество не должно противостоять подобным тенденциям. Когда оно научится это делать (противостоять законными мерами), - получится правовое, социально-ориентированное государство.

Раньше действительно нельзя было по песку пройти вдоль всего побережья, но мешали этому не особняки и не небоскребы, а лечебные пляжи санаториев. Чувствуете разницу?

Что касается неудачных прыжков с пирсов, то на память приходят выпадения из окон, падения с собственных балконов и деревьев. Балбес всегда найдет, обо что разбить себе голову. Впрочем, и тут сразу же напрашивается вопрос: а почему это МЧС не обследует дно? Почему мэрия допускает наличие опасных для представителей городской громады предметов под водой?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Мы тут уже обсуждали ситуацию, когда сами граждане с радостью застраивают любую плохо лежащую территорию..


  - Неужели на территории парка Юбилейный или на городск. пляжах есть строящиеся объекты, принадлежащие обычным горожанам - если нет, то обсуждение не в ЭТОЙ теме, ИМХО 



> ..я часто слышу, как люди себе ломают всё что угодно после прыжков. На дне и камни, и арматура, и просто глубина не позволяет нырять.


 [/QUOTE] - соглаушусь полностью, - БЕЗопастность купающихся на ОБЩЕГОРОДСКИХ пляжах не обеспечена полностью и спрашивать за нее - нужно, а вот с кого - "догадайтесь с двух раз", но опять, ИМХО, не в этой теме, может в тему о "беспределе на пляжах"..Ближе к весне станет актуально, сейчас - не думаю, что "почешутся"( Пардон за офф.

----------


## Pinky

"Россию" похерили, на очереди "Украина". Редевелопмент по Одесски

   

взято отсюда

----------


## JN

> Мы тут уже обсуждали ситуацию, когда сами граждане с радостью застраивают любую плохо лежащую территорию, при этом искренне возмущаются, когда тоже самое делает кто-то другой.


 Тут есть нюанс, Вы пытаетесь представить данную ситуацию, как конфликт частных интересов, а это не совсем так. Большинство проголосовавших в этой теме(и не только) - это общественность(громада) Одессы, которой и принадлежит побережье. В данном случае, мы имеем хищение общественной собственности антиобщественными элементами, выполненное коррупционными методами, т.е. подкупом представителей общественности(избранных: мэра, депутатов, чиновников), вопреки действующим законам. Это так, для ориентировки!
Теперь о том, что я бы хотел построить тоже. Это ведь не важно, выжно чтоб мне это не позволили сделать институты государства, специально для этого предназначенные, а не помогали совершать преступление.

----------


## coder_ak

*JN*, не надо произносить этих слов "громада, общественность". Для меня это синонимы слова "ничьё", собственно результат этой бесхозности мы и наблюдаем в натуре. У кого возможностей больше, тот и отгрызает кусками. Остальное просто разрушается, потому как общественное, потому как ничейное.

Государство и обычным гражданам помогает совершать. Построил гаражик, штраф уплатил и узаконил его. Просто разное количество денег.

*Тихон Петрович*, нам до Общества, именно в том понимании, как вы подразумеваете, как до луны пешком. И бесполезно кивать на власть имущих, они такие же, как и все мы, с теми же желаниями и потребностями.

Разницы между государственным санаторием и частным владением не вижу. И туда и сюда я попасть не мог (не будем сейчас ворошить труп СССР-а). Впрочем, на облагороженную территорию того же пляжа "Ривьера" вход свободный, не бесплатный, но за услуги надо платить.

Выпадения из окон и необорудованные пляжи это две большие разницы. Есть пляж провереный, а есть дикий, вот и вся разница. Почему дикий пляж в черте города? Это вопрос скорее из области экономики.

*Любимая Бабушка*, а г-не Климов, Марков, Роднин не такие же граждане? Ну и что, что у них больше денег. У моего соседа тоже может много, мне его только за это ненавидеть? Выше привёл пример с 13-й Фонтана. У меня нет претензий к хозяевам этого пляжа.

-=-=-=
СССР закончился, нет "доброго" государства, коготое "всё для народа". Или частные руки делают, конечно же под контролем законов, или разруха.

----------


## Буджак

> JN, не надо произносить этих слов "громада, общественность". Для меня это синонимы слова "ничьё", собственно результат этой бесхозности мы и наблюдаем в натуре. У кого возможностей больше, тот и отгрызает кусками. Остальное просто разрушается, потому как общественное, потому как ничейное.


 Год назад тут была тема - Что такое совок. Так вот, этот пост - олицетворение совка в худшем смысле этого слова. "Колхозное - значит мое", когда под эту песенку перли все их колхоза. И это совковое мышление прижилось на просторах Украины.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Странно. Во всем мире общественная (коммунальная) собственность есть, а у нас - "бесхозность". Может, в консерватории надо что-то поменять?

----------


## coder_ak

*Сергей Дибров*, наверное надо. Почему то на своих участках граждане мусор не бросают, где попало и деревья на дрова не ломают, а вот на склонах на раз.

----------


## Anton

> -=-=-=
> СССР закончился, нет "доброго" государства, коготое "всё для народа". Или частные руки делают, конечно же под контролем законов, или разруха.


 По закону в прибрежной зоне строить нельзя, об этом здесь уже много раз писали.

----------


## Anton

> *Сергей Дибров*, наверное надо. Почему то на своих участках граждане мусор не бросают, где попало и деревья на дрова не ломают, а вот на склонах на раз.


 Чисто там, где убирают (верность этого тезиса вы легко можете проверить, не убирая, но и не соря в своей квартире). На своих участках граждане убирают сами, а на склонах должны убирать специальные службы, видимо службы эти не справляются.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Чисто там, где убирают (верность этого тезиса вы легко можете проверить, не убирая, но и не соря в своей квартире). На своих участках граждане убирают сами, а на склонах должны убирать специальные службы, видимо службы эти не справляются.


 Им (этим службам):
 а) не дают такой команды,
б) не дают на это денег.
Кто не дает, понятно и так

----------


## JN

> *JN*, не надо произносить этих слов "громада, общественность". Для меня это синонимы слова "ничьё", собственно результат этой бесхозности мы и наблюдаем в натуре. У кого возможностей больше, тот и отгрызает кусками. Остальное просто разрушается, потому как общественное, потому как ничейное.


 Coder_ak, Вы сами то услышали что сказали. Полное отсутствие общественной собственности можно наблюдать разве что на каком-нибудь хуторе, но не в городе, где вся коммунальная собственность является, по существу, общественной. Например, любимые Вашему сердцу, дороги. Кому они принадлежат? Но их содержат и ремонтируют. Дворники улицы метут, общественные. Парки и пляжи, если наши избранники их не продадут(не спросив у нас разрешения), тоже общественные, и на их содержание, не сомневайтесь, денежку у Вас берут. Так что не надо откапывать заскорузлый пропогандистский штамп времен перестройки, мол "общее" - значит "ничье". Если мы говорим о гражданском обществе, то "общее" должно означать "каждого".

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..а г-не Климов, Марков, Роднин не такие же граждане? Ну и что, что у них больше денег..г


  - Ваш вопрос, а теперь читайте ниже ответ, из Вас же: 



> ..У кого возможностей больше, тот и отгрызает кусками..


  - и когда это власть, в лице депутатов, стала считаться "такими же гражданами", в контексте сабжа разумеется ? И, насчет "отгрызать кусками", с каких пор это входит в ЗАКОННЫЕ функции и обязанности власти, в лице которой выступают указанные Вами лица ? - "Рыба гниет с головы" , читай с власти, которая позволяет себе НАРУШАЕТ ЗАКОН, пользуясь служебным положением, на глазах одесситов 



> ... У моего соседа тоже может много, мне его только за это ненавидеть?


  - и причем здесь Ваш сосед? - он что, один из указанных Вами лиц или\и является фигурантом сабжа?..



> .. Или частные руки делают, конечно же под контролем законов, или разруха.


  - вот именно, под контролем ЗАКОНОВ.., его то и НЕ наблюдается, потому что "частные руки" как раз оказались у власти и сделали из нее корыто\кормушку! - и вот это то и НЕ котролируется законами, ИМХО, - разве может "унтерофицерская вдова" сама себя ВЫСЕЧЬ

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Интереснейшие новости

http://www.odessaglobe.com/our-digest-full.php?id=2259



> На днях Приморский районный суд преподнес одесситам две новости: одну, как водится, хорошую, вторую, естественно, плохую

----------


## Jina

> Интереснейшие новости
> 
> http://www.odessaglobe.com/our-digest-full.php?id=2259


 Нет под рукой карты. Но по памяти-Французский 27\1-это стадион ДИНАМО.Так его таки да продали?

----------


## JN

Ну да, адрес тот. Правда, на склонах адресов нет, т.к. почту там доставлять, по закону, некому, поэтому ГЭЙцы придумывают адреса. Что касается объекта, то, видимо, речь идет о том, что находиться под стадионом "Динамо" - кажется там гостиница, спортплощадка и т.п.

----------


## JN

Что касается депутата Плохого(фамилия такая), то, кажется, не все так просто. Я полагаю, что "Миханики Украины" могли "занести" в Приморский суд гораздо больше г.Плохого, тем более, что затрат ими уже понесено немало, но и они фигня по сравнению даже только с теми 400 млн. грн., которые они обязаны были потратить только на берегукрепление. И почему Приморский, а не Продаевичский-хозяйственный? Думаю, что "Миханики" просто с аренды, что на необозримый срок "съезжали", а Плохой, за долю малую ГЭЮ "помог". Это, конечно, только мнение.

Есть, к стати, идея: давайте, каждый, кто здесь голосовал против застройки, отправит письмо в партию, за которую он собирается голосовать о том, что если обнаружит в ее списках в центральные или местные советы такие фамилии, как Плохой, Рондин, Дябло, Климов,  Кивалов, Крук, Мельник и пр., то не только голосовать за нее не будет, но и разагитирует всех своих знакомых. Но главное, если обнаружите, сдержать слово.

----------


## Лейпциг

Я голосую за КПУ, трудно представить там Климова, Рондина и Крука.
Или всё же уточнить?

----------


## JN

> Я голосую за КПУ, трудно представить там Климова, Рондина и Крука.
> Или всё же уточнить?


 С Рондиным все может быть, сейчас он "социалист", но еще до 2006, вроде, им не был. :smileflag:  Такой застройщик хоть куда вступит, если, конечно возьмут.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Что касается депутата Плохого(фамилия такая), то, кажется, не все так просто.. И почему Приморский, а не Продаевичский-хозяйственный? .. а Плохой, за долю малую ГЭЮ "помог"..


  - немного из недавней истории , времен мэрЗства Р.Б.: 


> директором ООО «Санаторий «Дружба», учрежденного накануне приватизации одноименной одесской здравницы, оказался не кто иной, как Алексей Бахчиванжи — помощник-консультант народного депутата Украины от Одесской области Игоря Плохого, о чем свидетельствует удостоверение № 141/07 от 18 марта 2003 г. Ничего особенного нет также в том, что А.Бахчиванжи является одним из учредителей ООО «Санаторий «Дружба», которое стало полноправным хозяином зданий и земли санатория «Дружба» стоимостью в десятки миллионов гривен, хотя располагало уставным капиталом всего в 10 800 гривен. И, разумеется, было бы неправомерным преувеличением как-то связывать частые посещения девятигектарной территории практически уничтоженного санатория «Дружба» пассажиром, похожим на депутата ВР И.Плохого, автомобиля с регистрационным номером ВР 2-122. Многие из 25 бывших сотрудников здравницы, третий год ожидающие отселения из ведомственного жилья санатория, проданного «Укрпрофоздоровницею» вместе с лечебными корпусами учредителям ООО «Санаторий «Дружба», даже утверждают, что безошибочно узнают в нем депутата, запомнившегося по агитационным выступлениям на местном телевидении в пользу экс-кандидата в президенты В.Януковича.. Конституционные права и интересы граждан и государства остаются попранными, зато многие должностные лица и участники «санаторной эпопеи», включая прокуроров и судью Хозяйственного суда, стали владельцами ордеров на шикарные квартиры либо вошли в местный клуб «тихих» миллионеров. Ведь каждая сотка земли в районе «Аркадии», приобретенная покупателем — ООО «Санаторий «Дружба» за 60 грн., распродается владельцами по рыночным ценам. А они зашкаливают за 30 тыс. долл. за сотку! ..Досудебной проверкой установлено, что только «вследствие незаконной распродажи Федерацией профсоюзов Украины коммерческим структурам имущества санаториев и здравниц «Дружба», «Украина», «Красные зори», им.Чувырина, «Маяк», «Приморье», им.Горького, «Мирный», государству нанесен ущерб на общую сумму 22 млн. грн.» Здания санаториев распроданы мелкими частями частным лицам, которые их демонтировали и построили жилдома, указывают прокурорские работники. Видимо, по небрежности упуская из виду влиятельных пособников и «крышевателей» преступных решений и сделок, которые,.. не отказались безнаказанно погреть руки на разграблении здравниц и уничтожении прибрежных земель рекреационного назначения...Под самым парком «Юность», где облюбовали себе участки вельможные чиновники, прямо на склонах у моря ведет строительство объектов вездесущая фирма «Вланев», к созданию и руководству которой имели либо имеют прямое отношение семейство мэра Р.Боделана, достаточно влиятельные г-да Продаевичи. Именно с их подачи уничтожались живописные прибрежные склоны..


  - видно и при Р.Б доля была "малая"..Не снимая никакой ответственности с "нынешних", они же и "вчерашние", ИМХО, еще абзац на памят о Р.Б. :


> ..на 8-й станции Большого Фонтана была тренировочная база мореходного училища №17. После упразднения учебного заведения его недвижимое имущество отошло к г-ну Кивалову и воглавляемой им юридической академии. Теперь совместными усилиями прямо на пляжной полосе выросло множество респектабельных двухэтажных зданий, подступы к которым выложены плиткой и огорожены забором. Рядом с насыпанным новеньким пляжем — огромный котлован, землеройная и строительная техника. Однако варварское уничтожение морского берега, надо понимать, никак не удается заметить сотрудникам межрайонной природоохранной и городской прокуратур. Интересно, какую же дисциплину будут изучать здесь будущие юристы? Слева — ведет застройку территории тополевой аллеи сквера имени Шклярука не менее известная одесситам фирма ДСК «Черноморец», близкого к народному депутату г-ну Климову. Территорию бывшего детского санатория «Здоровье» и детской музыкальной школы, что находятся на соседней приморской улице Баштанной, «осваивают» бывшие и действующие представители милицейского, прокурорского и судебного ведомств, а также Службы безопасности Украины. Собственно, с дарения этим верным служителям долгу и городскому руководству нескольких десятков приморских земельных участков и начался несколько лет назад процесс бессовестного дележа курортного пирога Одессы.


  - статья большая из http://www.zn.ua/1000/1050/49539/

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Нет под рукой карты. Но по памяти-Французский 27\1-это стадион ДИНАМО.Так его таки да продали?


 Это не стадион - это ЗА ним. Продали походу еще при Боделане. Теперь перепродают.

----------


## coder_ak

*Vlada_Ya*, во во, помню еще какие то митинги были по поводу, там продали за копейки землю. Впрочем, всё равно концов уже не найти.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Что касается депутата Плохого(фамилия такая), то, кажется, не все так просто. Я полагаю, что "Миханики Украины" могли "занести" в Приморский суд гораздо больше г.Плохого, тем более, что затрат ими уже понесено немало, но и они фигня по сравнению даже только с теми 400 млн. грн., которые они обязаны были потратить только на берегукрепление. И почему Приморский, а не Продаевичский-хозяйственный? Думаю, что "Миханики" просто с аренды, что на необозримый срок "съезжали", а Плохой, за долю малую ГЭЮ "помог". Это, конечно, только мнение.


 У Михаников дела плохи. Такой способ расторжения договора полностью списывает все миханиковские длги перед городом по арендной плате, плюс позволяет бесплатно "застолбить" участок за Плохим.

Приморский - потому что иск был от физического лица, не СПД, не находящегося в договорных отношениях ни с горсоветом, ни с Миханиками.

----------


## Cetus

> Ну да, адрес тот. Правда, на склонах адресов нет, т.к. почту там доставлять, по закону, некому, поэтому ГЭЙцы придумывают адреса. Что касается объекта, то, видимо, речь идет о том, что находиться под стадионом "Динамо" - кажется там гостиница, спортплощадка и т.п.


 Стадион "Динамо" уже давно в "разработке".   Есть  готовый проект жилого комплекса на месте стадиона. "Прима-дом" - конторка Дябло  - автор проекта. Проект сейчас в стадии    прохождения по инстанциям.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Стадион "Динамо" уже давно в "разработке".   Есть  готовый проект жилого комплекса на месте стадиона. "Прима-дом" - конторка Дябло  - автор проекта. Проект сейчас в стадии    прохождения по инстанциям.


 Труба! И сиадион "Динамо" продали, подонки!
Дикий капитализм творит дикие вещи!

----------


## Cetus

Дополнение: 
 Дябло (кстати  по-польски "дьявол") вовсе не донецкий, а одессит. Политическая принадлежность - БЮТ. 
 Осуществил  снос   2-х памятников архитектуры.

----------


## Jina

(горькая ирония)
Застроим склоны,снесем все памятники,дождемся пресловутых туристов. А что будем им показывать и рассказывать?Себя,наверное,красивых и умных.

----------


## Gammy Bear

> (горькая ирония)
> Застроим склоны,снесем все памятники,дождемся пресловутых туристов. А что будем им показывать и рассказывать?Себя,наверное,красивых и умных.


 А сейчас покажем им стадион "Динамо" И так каждый год Одесса не может отбиться от желающих посмотреть на сие чудо зодчества.
Это всего лишь стадион. Причем убитый и старый. Конечно, кто-то на нем пробежал первую "сотку", кто-то там в детстве в футбол играл, кто-то сейчас играет. Но это ничего не означает, кроме сантиментов.

Лучше возле моря построить что-то другое, а власть развести на современный стадион на том же Поскоте или в другом месте, где он нужен. 

А то вот эта ностальгическая фигня - спасем одесский хлам от уничтожения - поднадоела. Вот "легендарный" стадион ЧМП рушат, а еще до этого его прихватизировали. Где же были протесты против передачи народного добра Климову?

----------


## Скрытик

А почему ты считаешь что 20-этажное здание возле моря важнее стадиона? Или жителям Приморского района за город нужно ездить на тренировки?
Не ожидал от тебя такого

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Это всего лишь стадион. Причем убитый и старый..


  - "всего лишь" - ?! - Что, в Одессе перебор со стадионами? И почему в таком состоянии.. - кому претензии?



> ..Лучше возле моря построить что-то другое, а власть развести на современный стадион на том же Поскоте или в другом месте, где он нужен..


  - ну конечно, стадионы и парк возле моря - "ностальгическая фигня".. - наверно это Ваше ИМХО? Можно допустить, что может быть и другой взгляд? - например, что это ЧИСТОЕ ЗДОРОВЬЕ\возможность вести ЗДОРОВый образ жизни для многих горожан\.., ИМХО. Да и "власть развести" , опять же - ИМХО, - похоже, что власть РАЗВОДИТ..А вот КОГО и на ЧТО - не для этой темы.



> ..А то вот эта ностальгическая фигня - спасем одесский хлам от уничтожения - поднадоела..


  - сверху есть опрос, - хоть и не репрезентативный, но, ИМХО, - говорит о том, что НЕ все ТАК думают, даже если и не отписываются ЗДЕСЬ. 



> ..Вот "легендарный" стадион ЧМП рушат, а еще до этого его прихватизировали. Где же были протесты против передачи народного добра Климову?


  - может этот вопрос стоит задать и себе.., тем не менее, - разве это повод для ТАКОГО отношения к Динамо

----------


## Gammy Bear

> А почему ты считаешь что 20-этажное здание возле моря важнее стадиона? Или жителям Приморского района за город нужно ездить на тренировки?
> Не ожидал от тебя такого


 Почему? Спартак, Ска, Черноморец - вот три навскидку очень близко. 
Я не против конкретно стадиона, но против позиции сохранять все, даже то, что ЯВНО не представляет особой ценности, только потому что "там мой дедушка бегал и я тут вырос"  :smileflag:

----------


## Gammy Bear

> - "всего лишь" - ?! - Что, в Одессе перебор со стадионами? И почему в таком состоянии.. - кому претензии?
>  - ну конечно, стадионы и парк возле моря - "ностальгическая фигня".. - наверно это Ваше ИМХО? Можно допустить, что может быть и другой взгляд? - например, что это ЧИСТОЕ ЗДОРОВЬЕ\возможность вести ЗДОРОВый образ жизни для многих горожан\.., ИМХО. Да и "власть развести" , опять же - ИМХО, - похоже, что власть РАЗВОДИТ..А вот КОГО и на ЧТО - не для этой темы.


 Стадионов - мало, но конкретно в этом районе - много. Я же написал - лучше за счет инвестора\города построить их там, где их действительно нет, а народу живет в сто раз больше. Тот же Поскот, Таирово, Черемушки.




> - может этот вопрос стоит задать и себе.., тем не менее, - разве это повод для ТАКОГО отношения к Динамо


 А я знаю ответ. Потому что в отношении Климова (Маркова и им подобных) действует презумпция: "да, он сукин сын, но он наш сукин сын". Как же - он же "говорит по-русски" и из "регионов". 
И второе - банально страшно, ибо человек конкретный. 
А на Гурвица подняли бучу, так, конечно "гуртом" и критиковать легче. Но иногда надо сначала думать прежде чем критиковать.

----------


## Jina

> А сейчас покажем им стадион "Динамо" И так каждый год Одесса не может отбиться от желающих посмотреть на сие чудо зодчества.
> Это всего лишь стадион. Причем убитый и старый. Конечно, кто-то на нем пробежал первую "сотку", кто-то там в детстве в футбол играл, кто-то сейчас играет. Но это ничего не означает, кроме сантиментов.
> 
> Лучше возле моря построить что-то другое, а власть развести на современный стадион на том же Поскоте или в другом месте, где он нужен. 
> 
> А то вот эта ностальгическая фигня - спасем одесский хлам от уничтожения - поднадоела. Вот "легендарный" стадион ЧМП рушат, а еще до этого его прихватизировали. Где же были протесты против передачи народного добра Климову?


 Это всего лишь стадион. Вы правы.На стадионе работали спортивные секции. Бесплатные,кстати.Все дети нашей семьи посещали их долгие годы. А не только дедушка в юности пробежал стометровку.Поэтому дети выросли физически крепкими и до сих пор дружат со спортом.Это не ностальгия!Это обязательный элемент воспитания детей.Дети должны  общаться с природой.Рассматривать бабочек и божьих коровок.Вам смешно? Но это так.И желательно,чтобы это было рядом с домом.
А на Динамо до сих пор проводят соревнования. Пожарники,милиция,парашютисты как-то приземлялись.
И называть Динамо одесским хламом это не по мужски. Вы же прекрасно понимаете,что стадион искусственно состарили.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> ..Вот "легендарный" стадион ЧМП рушат, а еще до этого его прихватизировали. Где же были протесты против передачи народного добра Климову?
> 			
> 		
> 
>    - может этот вопрос стоит задать и себе.., тем не менее, - разве это повод для ТАКОГО отношения к Динамо


 Спокойно, это была провокация. Климов не собирался строить на месте "Черноморца" бизнес-центр с блэкджеком и шлюхами.

----------


## Gammy Bear

> Спокойно, это была провокация. Климов не собирался строить на месте "Черноморца" бизнес-центр с блэкджеком и шлюхами.


 Что там под шумок построят в парке шевченко - весна покажет :smileflag:

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Спокойно, это была провокация. Климов не собирался строить на месте "Черноморца" бизнес-центр с блэкджеком и шлюхами.


 Он-то может и не собирался. 
Но вполне возможно, что те, кому он продаст "Черноморец" , именно это самое  с этими самыми  :обана:  там и сделают.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

[QUOTE=Gammy Bear;7609076]


> Стадионов - мало, но конкретно в этом районе - много..


  - может стоит учесть, что этими стадионами могли пользоваться и горожане из тех районов, "где их дейтсвительно нет"..Прям какой-то лозунг, недоброй памяти периода - "отобрать и поделить" - Неужели горожанам в др. районах легче будет оттого, что может стать на стадион меньше не в их районе? - Разве от ТАКОГО "прибудет" в др. районах или в целом, в городе



> Я же написал - лучше за счет инвестора\города построить их там, где их действительно нет, а народу живет в сто раз больше. Тот же Поскот, Таирово, Черемушки.


  - Ктож ЗДЕСЬ высказывался против строительства стадионов там, где их нет\не хватает? - Ведь даже те что были - исчезают! - недавно проезжала возле БЫВШЕГО стадиона - напротив "продмаша" и таких примеров по др. районам, наверно, можно ЕЩЕ найти..,только не в ЭТОЙ теме.Так ПОЧЕМУ и КОМУ будет "лучше" от исчезновения Динамо - так и НЕ поняла..



> ..А я знаю ответ. Потому что в отношении Климова (Маркова и им подобных) действует презумпция: "да, он сукин сын, но он наш сукин сын". Как же - он же "говорит по-русски" и из "регионов". 
> И второе - банально страшно, ибо человек конкретный..


  - соглашусь с Вами полностью, хотя фамилии "сукиных детей" , ИМХО, - НЕ все. Никогда не считала этих "нашими" - не от "языка" это зависит, ИМХО, - от того, ЧТО ДЛЯ города "творят" и "творили" - специально для Вас нашла из недалекого прошлого, на тему парка Шевченко в том числе: http://www.od-skandal.narod.ru/articles/00007.htm



> .А на Гурвица подняли бучу, так, конечно "гуртом" и критиковать легче..


  - критикуют ? Неужели незаЧТО?.., ИМХО, Гурвиц-2 сильно отличается от Гурвица-1, помня которого, сама голосовала за второй срок, о чем жалею и вне зависимости от парт.окраски его и его "междусобойчика", в лице депутатов, понимаю насколько тяжело будет голосовать БЕЗ выбора..Пардон за офф.  



> ..надо сначала думать прежде чем критиковать.


  - это Вы КОМУ?..

----------


## Jina

[QUOTE=Любимая Бабушка; 
Вам +1. По другому не получается.
Я тоже прокололась в свое время.

----------


## Пушкин

> (горькая ирония)
> Застроим склоны,снесем все памятники,дождемся пресловутых туристов. А что будем им показывать и рассказывать?Себя,наверное,красивых и умных.


  (Увы то же горькая ирония)
будем показывать им пошлые плакаты с надписями " Ах Одесса..." А больше то показывать нечего. 

И очень жаль что совсем ни кто не обращает внимание на такой сигмент туристического рынка, как эмигранты, которые спят и видят как бы приехать в ТУ Одессу.

----------


## ням-ням

"Стадионов - мало, но конкретно в этом районе - много.. "

Так в нашем районе и парков много.Может их тоже вырубить и  застроить  домами.

----------


## JN

> "Стадионов - мало, но конкретно в этом районе - много.. "
> 
> Так в нашем районе и парков много.


 Печально то, что в Одессе уже нет района, где парков много.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Печально то, что в Одессе уже нет района, где парков много.


 А что же дальше будет-тА? 
если людоедские планы наших временщиков воплотятся в жизнь то наши дети деревья только по Дискавери видеть будут. Ну, или в выходные возить их далеко за город придется

----------


## lumar

Остается только на кризис надеяться ,что не будет бабла на строительства!

----------


## Буджак

Недвижимость у моря дороже золота и нефти, как в центре Москвы почти. Так что на это деньги всегда найдутся. Не у одного, так у другого, я даже не надеюсь на это. Неужели не спасти?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Недвижимость у моря дороже золота и нефти, как в центре Москвы почти. Так что на это деньги всегда найдутся. Не у одного, так у другого, я даже не надеюсь на это. Неужели не спасти?


 Пока такой бардак в стране - не спасти. Могут помочь только четкие законы, запрещающие делать такие вещи и однозначная правоприменительная практика.

----------


## JN

> Пока такой бардак в стране - не спасти. Могут помочь только четкие законы, запрещающие делать такие вещи и однозначная правоприменительная практика.


 Скажу еще категоричней. Для того, чтоб беречь богатства государства(а рекреационные ресурсы и водоохранные зоны однозначно ими являются) нужно, чтобы было государство. А пока его еще никто не видел - бегают своры, рвут каждая по кусочку, и гадит - потому, что как любит говорить coder_ak: "общее, значит ничье". А ничье можно красть безнаказанно. Главное поделиться...

----------


## Cetus

> Пока такой бардак в стране - не спасти. Могут помочь только четкие законы, запрещающие делать такие вещи и однозначная правоприменительная практика.


 В том то и дело, что такие законы есть, но не исполняются. Ну не работают они.
Например: идет стройка на захваченном участке. Вызывается инспекция по архитектуре и строительству (начальник Цирулик). На стройке  туча техники. После визита инспекции заключение- строит. работы не ведутся, строительной техники не обнаружено.

----------


## lumar

Беда еще в том что у нас очень мало людей заинтересованных в сохранении склонов и ТЗ.Для города милионника кол-во занимающихся спортом и просто любящих погулять у моря (не только летом)катастрофически мало.Вот этим и пользуются и тихонько разворовывают.Скоро ТЗ сократится еще на пару км а там и вовсе прекратит свое существование.

----------


## Пушкин

> Пока такой бардак в стране - не спасти. Могут помочь только четкие законы, запрещающие делать такие вещи и однозначная правоприменительная практика.


 ...да ещё и  мэр - одессит... :smileflag:

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Беда еще в том что у нас очень мало людей заинтересованных в сохранении склонов и ТЗ.Для города милионника кол-во занимающихся спортом и просто любящих погулять у моря (не только летом)катастрофически мало.Вот этим и пользуются и тихонько разворовывают.Скоро ТЗ сократится еще на пару км а там и вовсе прекратит свое существование.


 а что ТЗ уже сокращалась?

----------


## lumar

Раньше можно было за Аркадию вдоль моря пройти до 8-й или 9-й станции пока там Кивалов коттеджиков не понастроил.Через пару лет возле  санатория Россия пройти нельзя будет!ТЗ сокращается на глазах!

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Раньше можно было за Аркадию вдоль моря пройти до 8-й или 9-й станции пока там Кивалов коттеджиков не понастроил.Через пару лет возле  санатория Россия пройти нельзя будет!ТЗ сокращается на глазах!


 да никогда там особо ходить и нельзя было!разве что в 70-х...что вы рассказываете...как начали югославы строить гостиницу - так и невозможно стало пройти...задолго до кивалова...согласен что этот урод еще прибавил....а ТЗ там никогда и не было...сокращается на глазах - это в институт Филатова....

----------


## lumar

Я не только проходил там ,но и пробегал неоднократно с 80 по 85 года когда бегом занимался!А насчет сокращения ТЗ посмотрите ,когда Рондинская стройка закончится и поток машин будет сновать вверх и вниз через ТЗ в это замечательное берегоукрепительное здание.Надеюсь очки Вам для того чтобы это заметить не понадобятся!

----------


## Старпом Lom

время покажет...паниковать не надо....думаю сделают эстакаду какую то....

----------


## lumar

Ага ,или туннель пророют!

----------


## Старпом Lom

а почему бы и нет....

----------


## lumar

Потому что мы не в Италии или Германии живем!

----------


## JN

> ....а ТЗ там никогда и не было...сокращается на глазах - это в институт Филатова....


 как-то, пока, без института Филатова обхожусь, но помню, как в годике 1978, мы с одноклассниками пришли с 16-й в Аркадию пешком вдоль берега. Неужели никогда? Вы уверены?
А югославы Ваши, они где, извините, начали?

----------


## JN

> ....думаю сделают эстакаду какую то....


 Какую-то не надо.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> как-то, пока, без института Филатова обхожусь, но помню, как в годике 1978, мы с одноклассниками пришли с 16-й в Аркадию пешком вдоль берега. Неужели никогда? Вы уверены?
> А югославы Ваши, они где, извините, начали?


 внимательно читайте...видно надо в Филатова...я ж и говорю в 70-х!за Аркадией и начали....

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> да никогда там особо ходить и нельзя было!разве что в 70-х...что вы рассказываете...как начали югославы строить гостиницу - так и невозможно стало пройти...задолго до кивалова...согласен что этот урод еще прибавил....а ТЗ там никогда и не было...сокращается на глазах - это в институт Филатова....


 Ну, вообще-то не юги ее строили, а сирийцы. 
Пройти, несмотря на стройку можно было - прямо через стройплощадку. Теперь - это задача для любителей экстремального паркура. ТЗ там не было, а дорога - была. 
Коттеджей, справедливости ради надо признать, настроил не Кивалов, а уж не знаю кто. И это не коттеджи, а домики для хранения рыбацкого инвентаря. 
Кидалов настроил домиков только в той части яхт-клуба, что ближе к Фонтану. И не домики Кидалова это а места отдыха студенческо-преподавательского состава кидаловской академии, - понимать надо.
А многоэтажные дома, растущие рядом - это не дома на самом деле, это апартаменты для отдыха и хранения пляжного инвентаря - шезлонгов и надувных матрацев; иными словами, сооружение рекреационного назначения!
Вот так у нас все хорошо в городе!
А мэр – просто душка!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> время покажет...паниковать не надо....думаю сделают эстакаду какую то....


 Не надо паниковать!
А надо покорно принимать все чудеса курвицевского правления с восторгом!

----------


## Старпом Lom

блин ну опять 25....да понятно что гурвиц не самый хороший, а то и чудак на букву м...да все равно при любом мэре побережье будет лакомым кусочком для всех....все продадут...рано или поздно...согласитесь даже при Союзе вы бы не пршли из-за санаторских пляжей по побережью....тогда это была такая форма владений...щас - другая...но так будет всегда!будьте наконец реалистами...

----------


## Jina

> время покажет...паниковать не надо....думаю сделают эстакаду какую то....


 Про эстакаду-это юмор?

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Про эстакаду-это юмор?


 почему юмор?а как вы видите съезд к рондинсой стройке с французского?поперек ТЗ?думаю не пойдет на это....что то придумают

----------


## Jina

Я вообще-то думала,что они на само строительство не решаться.
Теперь меня очень беспокоит,как они будут съезжать. На санках,наверное,как мы в детстве.

----------


## Старпом Lom

та уже думать не надо....

----------


## JN

> внимательно читайте...видно надо в Филатова...я ж и говорю в 70-х!за Аркадией и начали....


 Нет, это не в Филатова. Это в другое место.  В 70-х - это когда? И кто? Возможно нас по-разному учили, так это к минобразу, или как там сейчас эта ср...штука называется? Честно говоря, я просто пример привел, а так, и позже, до перестройки и несколько :smileflag:  после, вполне свободно ходили, и никакие югославы нас не останавливали, мы даже не встречали их.

----------


## JN

> та уже думать не надо....


 Конечно, так удобней. Но думать НАДО, чтоб однажды потом не было, как Вы говорите "уже".

----------


## Jina

> та уже думать не надо....


 А голова на что? Чтоб жУвать?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Не понятно почему все так серьезно спорят насчет плана.
> У нас в советские годы был план постройки метро - и где оно.
> На счет склонов. Если инвестор облагородит территорию и разрешит проход всем желающим, а деньги от приватизации территории пойдут в бюджет Одессы  (что хочет Гурвиц) на строительство скоростного трамвая, а не в личный карман (что сделал Боделан) то это  только приветствуется.


  - копирую без изменений мнение форумчанина с темы о Генплане..ИМХО - к ЭТОЙ теме ближе.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

О! Эта тема перестала быть важной!
Ура! Демократия побеждает!

----------


## lumar

Скорее эпидемия гриппа или паника с ней сязанная!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> О! Эта тема перестала быть важной!
> Ура! Демократия побеждает!


  - Думаю, - горожане еще не адаптировался к новым температурн. показателям и не оч. часто себе позволяют гулять по склонам, да и темнеет сейчас раньше + грипп.., разве только с утра, в выходн. и праздн. дни, когда народу поболее - есть возможность увидеть и сделать фото того, что там происходит или НЕ происходит; а мы с внучкой перестали гулять возле моря из-за собачьих стай ИМХО, когда наступит весна - народ массово потянется к морю погреться на солнышке  очень надеюсь - мы не увидим следов нового "облагораживания" парка Юбилейный..

----------


## Hermione Granger

> О! Эта тема перестала быть важной!
> Ура! Демократия побеждает!


 а что произошло? почему вдруг так?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> а что произошло? почему вдруг так?


 Это хороший вопрос...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А почему эта тема перестала быть ВАЖНОЙ?  Зима приходит и уходит, также, как и аферисты во власти, а об опасности, нависшей над  парком "Юбилейный" забывать не стоит. Как раз в прошлом году нам казалось, что вот придет зима - и Механики завезут свою технику и начнется....
Так что зимой бдительность следует удвоить. 
Тему - в ВАЖНЫЕ!

----------


## Hermione Granger

> А почему эта тема перестала быть ВАЖНОЙ?  Зима приходит и уходит, также, как и аферисты во власти, а об опасности, нависшей над  парком "Юбилейный" забывать не стоит. Как раз в прошлом году нам казалось, что вот придет зима - и Механики завезут свою технику и начнется....
> Так что зимой бдительность следует удвоить. 
> Тему - в ВАЖНЫЕ!


 задала вопрос модераторам, ждем..

----------


## Буджак

Это одна из двух наиболее важных для меня вопросов. Будет застройка - не будет Одессы. Что может быть важнее???

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> задала вопрос модераторам, ждем..


 это, скорее, вопрос к администрации форума. Наехали на них, видать...

----------


## Буджак

Кстати, еще одна любопытная информация. В Москве есть суперпрестижный комплекс "Алые Паруса", высотки на берегу Москва-реки. С футбольным полем, вертолетной площадкой, подземными паркингами, охраной, по ценам выше невозможных. Моим соседом по креслу в самолете был москвич, такой из очень богатых. Так вот, он купил там квартиру. За пару-тройку лямов, столько же вложил в отделку, само место очень нравилось... Строили здания на совесть, всю технологию выдерживали, бетона залили столько, что только до центра Земли не хватило... Только вот незадача - один черт все покосилось. Лифты переделали, потому как их клинило в покосившихся шахтах. Говорит, продал там квартиру от греха подальше. Дома стоят на плывунах возле Москва-реки, но все равно, там геологическая ситуация гораздо лучше, чем у нас на склонах. А строили там очень качественно6 по последнему слову строительных технологий. Так что делайте выводы, господа!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Шо значит "наехали"? Давайте со своей стороны на них наедем.  А то чего тогда на этом форуме делать? Гриппа бояться?

----------


## Hermione Granger

пока мой вопрос на премодерации, не появился.

----------


## Олег.Л

Кабинет министров Украины внёс на рассмотрение Верховной Рады законопроект о присвоении одесским склонам статуса национального природного парка.

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Semejstvo_Krukov_ozabotilos_zastrojkoj_sklonov_O-007051/


"...Самое лучшее, что может сделать для Одессы семья Круков-озаботиться своим отъездом из нее". --хороший коммент.

----------


## Cetus

> Кабинет министров Украины внёс на рассмотрение Верховной Рады законопроект о присвоении одесским склонам статуса национального природного парка.
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Semejstvo_Krukov_ozabotilos_zastrojkoj_sklonov_O-007051/
> 
> 
> "...Самое лучшее, что может сделать для Одессы семья Круков-озаботиться своим отъездом из нее". --хороший коммент.


  Скорей всего предвыборный пароксизм заботы тюлькиной команды об электорате.  
И у Крука свое виденье благоустройства ТЗ.  
Взять хотя бы для примера "maristella-club"  на 10 станции - полностью перекрыты проходы к морю. 
Хочется внести еще следующие фамилии строителей-вредителей- бютовцев  на "вылет" из города  Рондин, Дябло.

----------


## Hermione Granger

вот, то что ответили мне модераторы по поводу закрепления этой темы важной: 

https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=7872166&postcount=20651

----------


## JN

Вот  она и держится на первой странице уже несколько дней. Думаю, надо воспринимать "раскрепление" этой и прочих болючих тем как еще одну возможность заявить о своей позиции, о том хотим ли мы, одесситы иметь живое побережье или обычную бетонную трущебу.

----------


## Jorjic

> вот то, что ответили мне модераторы по поводу закрепления этой темы важной.


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *логика*Очень характерный ответ, напоминающий лучшие времена. Логика очень знакомая.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> вот, то что ответили мне модераторы по поводу закрепления этой темы важной: 
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=7872166&postcount=20651


 Думаю, это  волевое решение связано с предстоящими выборами, а также невыполнением  взятых  на себя обязательств  нынешними.....руководителями города.  Чисто  по обывательски предположу, что администрацию  форума "*попросили*"

----------


## Jorjic

> Думаю, это  волевое решение связано с предстоящими выборами, а также невыполнением  взятых  на себя обязательств  нынешними.....руководителями города.  Чисто  по обывательски предположу, что администрацию  форума "*попросили*"


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *и еще...*Я тоже так думаю. За то, что сделали, осуждать не берусь, а вот такие "объяснения" с души воротят. Не знаю, что хуже.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Думаю, это  волевое решение связано с предстоящими выборами, а также невыполнением  взятых  на себя обязательств  нынешними.....руководителями города.  Чисто  по обывательски предположу, что администрацию  форума "*попросили*"


 как обычно у вас гиперреакция...смешно...

----------


## Jina

А я ,по правде,объяснение не поняла. Хотя прочла и так и этак.
Я подумала,чисто по-обывательски,что не хотят привлечения новых форумчан в эту тему. Мол ,общайтесь тут своей тусовкой.
Ладно. Не дадим теме засохнуть!

----------


## Jorjic

> как обычно у вас гиперреакция...смешно...


 У вас тоже как обычно... Надеюсь, пройдет.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> как обычно у вас гиперреакция...смешно...


 А Вы меня давно знаете  Мне ваша фотокарточка тоже знакома

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Кабинет министров Украины внёс на рассмотрение Верховной Рады законопроект о присвоении одесским склонам статуса национального природного парка.


 ага, только национальный парк - это такая форма заповедника. то есть предлагается склоны оградить и людей туда не пускать!  :smileflag: 

к тому же - эти склоны это не *природный* парк.

я уже молчу про размеры. из 18-ти украинских национальных парков самый маленький имеет площадь почти 8 тысяч гектар. а в среднем - 30-50 тысяч. самый большой - 260 тысяч. куда уж нашим 361 га?

то есть этот проект - это просто предвыборный популизм и у него нет вообще никаких шансов для реализации.
а надо просто признать склоны самым обычным городским парком. и это можно сделать на уровне горсовета. хотя там В. Крук не голосовал за подобные проекты Селянина, Балинова, Гончаренко и Козачишиной (хотя может были и другие)

dumskaya.net/lawvote/Vklyuchit_v_povestku_dnya_p_3_13_%28proekt_Gonchar/

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

ага, только статус национального парка  отличается от статуса заповедника, для которого режим охраны гораздо строже.
В заповедниках разрешена  научная деятельность и лишь иногда туризм. В национальных парках экологическому туризму уделяется особое внимание. В парках также ведется  работа по экологическому просвещению населения, а иногда допускается и хозяйственная деятельность (при условии ее экологической безопасности).

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> к тому же - эти склоны это не *природный* парк.


 Обосновать необходимость создания национального парка на одесских склонах - пустяковая задача для студентов. Рукотворный  сорокалетний парк, созданный в критических для растений условиях, выполняющий берегоформирующую и берегозащитную функцию. Сегодня уже сформировавшаяся,  устойчивая и самовоспроизводящаяся система, сомкнувшиеся кроны деревьев...., ну и тд. Все это требует только ухода и  защиты и поддержки. Неужели кто-нибудь будет с этим спорить?

----------


## Jina

Очень важно окончание фразы-------иногда допускается и хозяйственная деятельность (при условии ее экологической безопасности). 

Кто,интересно ,будет определять эту самую экологическую безопасность?
А то,что хоз деятельность будет,мало кто сомневается.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А под хоз деятельностью в существующих национальных парках понимают укос травы, обработка огородов, передвижение на экологически чистом транспорте ну и тд
А насчет того "кто будет определять", так нац.парки подведомственны минприроде. А там уж есть кому  :smileflag: 
А вот какая хоз деятельность на склонах - это вопрос.  Так с ходу и не придумаю.  Пару лет назад люди коз пасли, так они сильно Гурвицу мешали. Кстати, я тоже против коз. Они могли бы съесть всю растительность,  включая деревья, если бы их не выдворили  :smileflag: 

Хотя вот под такой деятельностью можно наверное считать функционирование и обслуживание общественных туалетов, ресторанов ....

----------


## JN

Jorjic, Hermione, Jina, в 2005 году тема(другая) о склонах не была прикреплена. Какое-то время не была прикреплена и эта тема. И что? Я хочу сказать спасибо администации нашего форума за то, что такую важную для любого одессита тему продержали прикрепленной те пару лет, которых хватило, чтоб все желающие ознакомились с позициями и аргументами сторон. Возможно на них, действительно, давят, а возможно, просто им тяжело трактовать открытую политическую агитацию, как будто вроде ее и нет. В действительности, эта агитация отпугнула из этой темы не мало достойных людей. Повторюсь, дальнейшее будущее этой темы в наших руках. Если она, действительно, интересует не "кучку проплаченных"( :smileflag: ), как говорит Гурвиц, а одесситов, в большинстве, то и не денется она никуда. Не стоит отвлекаться на борьбу с теми, кто врагами не является, как бы это не хотелось Г..., и врагам настоящим.
Давайте о склонах. Национальный парк? Если да, то, хочется верить, что это дань тем, у кого хватило воли, и денег, и сил его СОЗДАТЬ, там где парка не просто не было, а, скажем прямо, по природным условиям, и не могло быть. Но есть! И может быть, даже стоит его обратно переименовать из парка "Юбилейный", в парк им. 50-летия ... :smileflag: 
С праздником! С 92-й годовщиной!

----------


## Буджак

Может, спасет, если переименовать его в парк им. Гурвица-Ющенко?

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Давайте о склонах. Национальный парк? Если да, то, хочется верить, что это дань тем, у кого хватило воли, и денег, и сил его СОЗДАТЬ, там где парка не просто не было, а, скажем прямо, по природным условиям, и не могло быть. Но есть! И может быть, даже стоит его обратно переименовать из парка "Юбилейный", в парк им. 50-летия ...


 Национальный - врядли. Это совсем другое, их не делают в черте города. Надо сделать самый обыкновенный городской парк и следить за ним.
Мне почему-то кажется, что это вполне реально.

----------


## Пушкин

Не могу понять одну вещь, предложение инициирует Крук, а у самого Мористела клаб на склонах. Это что? типа - я построил, а остальное давайте сделаем Национальным парком. Что бы потом продать клаб по цене золота за каждый сантиметр? 
КапитализЪм - азм есть?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Скорей всего предвыборный пароксизм заботы тюлькиной команды об электорате.  
> И у Крука свое виденье благоустройства ТЗ.  
> Взять хотя бы для примера "maristella-club"  на 10 станции - полностью перекрыты проходы к морю. 
> Хочется внести еще следующие фамилии строителей-вредителей- бютовцев  на "вылет" из города  Рондин, Дябло.


 Та понты, конечно! Кто бы сомневался. У этих ребят только значки баксов в глазах крутятся. По этой причине они не видят пользы или вреда для общества; только - для себя.

----------


## Старпом Lom

так как вам удается раз в неделю держать давно забытую тему на плаву?я понял - своими флудильными постами

----------


## Jorjic

> так как вам удается раз в неделю держать давно забытую тему на плаву?я понял - своими флудильными постами


 Ну почему же? И моими тоже.
Предложили бы админам поручить вам премодерацию в этом топике. Так бы просторно сразу стало, все в одну струю.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> так как вам удается раз в неделю держать давно забытую тему на плаву?я понял - своими флудильными постами


 Не столько своими, сколько - Вашими. 
Не будь абсурдных утверждений о необходимости, допустимости и технической возможности застройки склонов и спорть было бы не с кем.
Спасибо Вам за Ваши пустые но искренние - надеюсь - возражения.

----------


## Старпом Lom

не Вам судить....

----------


## Cetus

> не Вам судить....


 А кому? 
Суды, прокуратура, милиция на стороне уголовщины, а не на стороне закона.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> не Вам судить....


 Я на стороне общественного мнеия, со мной солидарны большинство одесситов. А Вы кого защищаете?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> так как вам удается раз в неделю держать давно забытую тему на плаву?я понял - своими флудильными постами


 А что вам не нравится в этой теме? Конкретно и по пунктам, а мы вам в ответ приведем свои аргументы

----------


## Jina

> так как вам удается раз в неделю держать давно забытую тему на плаву?я понял - своими флудильными постами


 Зачем вы в эту тему заходите?

----------


## Эрик

> Зачем вы в эту тему заходите?


 Этот "Срам пом с лом"всегда против тех,кого волнует сохранение нашей трассы здоровья и рекреационной зоны Одессы.Почитайте его посты и увидите как человеку хочется,чтобы всем нам было похуже,а таким как рондин получше.Или он его брат может быть?!...
*[MOD] Коверканье ника. Злостный офтоп.*

----------


## casel

> Или он его брат может быть?!...


 Работник скорее всего...
_[MOD] Обсуждение забаненного пользователя. Офтоп._

----------


## Jorjic

В Одессе пройдёт конкурс на аренду берегозащитного сооружения части пляжа Ланжерон.
Это что ли массив за дельфинарием продают? Если местные прознают, будет большой хай.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Вы заметили, что нет требований города к целевому использованию? 
"берегозащитное сооружение в виде участка искусственного пляжа „Ланжерон” с бетонируемой площадкой, площадью 280 м2. " будет передано на конкурсной основе   :smileflag:  "победителю конкурса" фиг знает для чего...

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы заметили, что нет требований города к целевому использованию?..


 Заметил, конечно, на даже не счел нужным об этом говорить. По-моему
эти требования никогда не выполняются. Достаточно вспомнить 1-й гастроном.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А что там  нам говорит закон про рекреационную зону, водоохранную зону и тп...
Или это опять будут домики яхтсменов для хранения инвентаря? Кто участник конкурса, тоже пока не ясно?

----------


## lumar

На Чкаловском во всю строительство идет за забором где деревянный домик.Камазы из ворот так и шастают!Что там строят ,кто знает?

----------


## Эрик

Там не один двухэтажный коттедж.Пляж внаглую отгородили и забрали ещё несколько лет назад и построили двухэтажные коттеджи.Провели газ и тп.И всё это тщательно замалчивается властями.Интересно,зарплату охранникам платят из городского бюджета?

----------


## Jorjic

Давно пытаюсь выянить чье это хозяйство. Но все молчат, как партизаны.

----------


## coder_ak

*Jorjic*, вот удивительно. Где же наша оппозиция, почему не кричит во всё горло. Явно там есть интересы "защитников" склонов.
К слову, про стройку под "Россией" тоже не особо так шума много.

----------


## Kertis3000

Как ни крути , но пока аудитория обсуждает здесь эту проблему , склоны успешно застраиваются . Остается только надеяться ,что приход нового городского головы что-то изменит. Хотя , когда он до конца поймет сколько ему это сулит денег , все вернется на прежний уровень.  А теме тем временем уже более двух лет. Я думаю все видели сколько там новинок рынка недвижимости появилось? При том , что обещанные береговые - укрепительные работы ни кто даже не думает масштабно начинать.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> В Одессе пройдёт конкурс на аренду берегозащитного сооружения части пляжа Ланжерон.
> Это что ли массив за дельфинарием продают? Если местные прознают, будет большой хай.


 ЗАКОН УКРАЇНИ 
Про приватизацію державного майна
( Відомості Верховної Ради (ВВР), 1992, N 24, ст.348 )

Стаття 5. Об'єкти приватизації
...
2. Приватизації не підлягають об'єкти, що мають загальнодержавне значення, а також казенні підприємства.
...
Загальнодержавне значення мають:
...
г) об'єкти, які забезпечують життєдіяльність держави в
цілому, зокрема:
...
акваторії портів, причали всіх категорій і призначень,
причальні у портах і гідрографічні споруди, набережні причалів, захисні споруди та системи сигналізації


ЗАКОН УКРАЇНИ 
Про оренду державного та комунального майна 
( Відомості Верховної Ради України (ВВР), 1992, N 30, ст.416 ) 

     Стаття 4. Об'єкти оренди 
...
    2. Не можуть бути об'єктами оренди:
...
об'єкти   державної   власності,  що  мають  загальнодержавне значення і не підлягають приватизації відповідно до частини другої статті 5 Закону України  "Про  приватизацію  державного майна"

----------


## Jorjic

> ЗАКОН УКРАЇНИ...


 Как мы в СССР говорили? Суровость законов компенсируется необязательностью их исполнения. При отсутствии независимой судебной системы это продолжает быть актуальным.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Проблема в том, что стратегические объекты запрещено сдавать в аренду только в случае, если они в госсобственности. Если в коммунальной - то вроде как можно.
Щас переспрошу у специалистов.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Проблема в том, что стратегические объекты запрещено сдавать в аренду только в случае, если они в госсобственности. Если в коммунальной - то вроде как можно..


  - разве коммунальная принадлежность чего-либо дает ПРАВО исключать из перечня, входящего в ЗАКОН про " об'єкти, що мають загальнодержавне значення"?!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А наш форум таки читают. Пока мы в параллельной ветке *Дома Одессы* обсуждаем переулки Французского бульвара и добрались до Кирпичного, выяснилось, что наш любимый парк-аллея уже в продаже....
Так что его запустение и загаженность абсолютно объяснимы - обычная схема наших властей. 
Да, так вот гуляю я сегодня и вижу - опа,  прям муравейник  из сотрудников зелентреста под прицелем телекамеры, метут, собирают мусор.  Но и это еще не все.   10 крупненьких березок готовятся к посадке + машина земли.
Интервью дает "молодой бизнесмен" ....... его сопровождающие представились как представители гринписа. 
Смотрите на одесских каналах. Такая акция не может пройти незаметно, обязательно кто-нибудь засветится, чтобы мы знали, кого благодарить

----------


## Пушкин

5 декабря в 10.00  - уборка Чкаловского пляжа и трассы здоровья рядом.

----------


## Орди Тадер

Интервью с Гурвицем в 2006 где есть и про застройку склонов:

zn.ua/1000/1030/54318




> Что касается застройки прибрежных территорий. Во-первых, я считаю, что наше побережье используется в целом плохо, бессистемно и тупо. А это основное богатство Одессы вместе с ее историческим центром. Город имеет отличную возможность и должен развиваться как туристический и курортный центр. Одесса может привлечь миллионы туристов и отдыхающих. Для этого необходимо многое сделать, в том числе и благоустроить побережье. На меня большое впечатление произвел город Балтимор. Это было в 1991 году. Я тогда впервые попал за границу и впервые увидел благоустроенное побережье. Когда-то там были порт, склады, причалы. Но в Балтиморе провели референдум, и жители решили, что порту не место в городе. Для нового порта отвели место в 25 километрах от Балтимора. А на месте старого построили набережную, музей и дельфинарий, отели, словом, все, что необходимо для привлечения туристов. Кто мне объяснит, почему в Одессе не должно быть набережной? Почему на действительно прекрасных склонах должны пастись козы? Кого вообще устраивает нынешнее состояние побережья?
> Нам необходимо укрепить и береговую линию, сохранить пляжи и благоустроить их. (Каждый год для этого требуется тысячи тонн песка.) Необходимо реконструировать трассу здоровья вдоль моря.
> Первый крупный проект, который позволит привести в порядок часть нашего побережья, и намерена осуществить фирма «Механики». Хочу отметить, что этот проект был утвержден и согласован еще прежней властью. С моей точки зрения, это было не самое лучшее решение и не на самых выгодных условиях. Все это стало поводом для пересмотра проекта. Первоначально предстояло построить 185 тысяч кв. м площадей, которые весьма вероятно были бы использованы как апартаменты для продажи частным лицам. В конечном итоге мы бы имели на склонах жилые дома. Вряд ли это разумно. Я считаю, что на побережье необходимо построить сеть классных отелей, пансионатов, развлекательных центров, что привлечет в город туристов и создаст условия для хорошего отдыха жителям города. Была уменьшена плотность застройки территории, и количество квадратных метров сокращено до 125 тысяч. Заранее оговорено с президентом компании «Механики», что здания не могут использоваться, как жилые дома. Было согласовано, что на 10 гектарах земли — половине отведенной территории — будет разбит парк с киноконцертным залом. Кроме этого, 172 млн. грн. будут вложены в укрепление побережья. Оговорено, что проходы к морю будут свободными, пляжи останутся городскими, открытыми и доступными для одесситов. Проект включает строительство подземных паркингов большой вместимости. Наконец, предусмотрено, что город получит 7% от всех построенных площадей — это 8,5 тыс. кв. м. Скажите, это ли не выгодные для Одессы условия?
> Я всегда считал, что борьба с этим проектом — результат неосведомленности, плохой информированности.

----------


## Дария

Ну, коз , между прочим, ликвидировали

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А я недавно видела одну, ее выгуливали, как собачку  под Белой Акацией. Слабеет Гурвиц  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Так мы, оказывается, просто стали жертвами впечатлительности, впервые выехавшего за границу, гурвица? В Балтиморе - по его словам - вынесли за город порт, и у нас следует сделать так же? И раз там нет коз на склонах то и у нас они не допустимы? дались ему, однако, эти несчастные козы...

----------


## Ser.Fil

Козы, кстати, породили пустыню Сахару !      

А что касается набережной, то взглядом с Потёмкинской лестницы налево после элеватора действительно открывается прекрасная набережная под современную футуристическую застройку. Только ведь это надо созидать !!! А нынешние бандюки-администраторы с пирамидой в глазах могут только разрушать

----------


## Pinky

> Козы, кстати, породили пустыню Сахару !      
> 
> А что касается набережной, то взглядом с Потёмкинской лестницы налево после элеватора действительно открывается прекрасная набережная под современную футуристическую застройку. Только ведь это надо созидать !!! А нынешние бандюки-администраторы с пирамидой в глазах могут только разрушать


 По крайней мере 3 км морского берега за пересыпским мостом занято неизвестно чем! 
На морском берегу загорают катушки для кабеля!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Козы, кстати, породили пустыню Сахару !      
> 
> А что касается набережной, то взглядом с Потёмкинской лестницы налево после элеватора действительно открывается прекрасная набережная под современную футуристическую застройку. Только ведь это надо созидать !!! А нынешние бандюки-администраторы с пирамидой в глазах могут только разрушать


 да и разрушают они только в том случае, если на этом можно нажить денег.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> КАБІНЕТ МІНІСТРІВ УКРАЇНИ 
> 
>                                  РОЗПОРЯДЖЕННЯ 
> 
> від 7 жовтня 2009 р. N 1262-р 
> Київ 
>  Про затвердження плану першочергових заходів щодо соціально-економічного розвитку м. Одеси та Одеської області 
>  ..створення національного природного парку "Приморські схили м. Одеси" в межах від мису Ланжерон до мису Аркадія  
> Мінприроди
> ...


  - http://search.ligazakon.ua/l_doc2.nsf/link1/KR091262.html - Кто что-нибудь об этом знает? - Насколько этому можно верить, в свете предвыборной "лихорадки" ?

----------


## Jorjic

> - http://search.ligazakon.ua/l_doc2.nsf/link1/KR091262.html - Кто что-нибудь об этом знает? - Насколько этому можно верить, в свете предвыборной "лихорадки"?


 Я не большой специалист, но мне кажется хорошо уже то, что появился такое понятие, как парк "Приморские склоны г.Одессы".
Это, правда, фигурирует в разделе "Підготовка та внесення в установленому порядку на розгляд Кабінету Міністрів України пропозицій".
С другой стороны, по календарному плану это уже должно было быть сделано в прошлом месяце, а в СМИ об этом вроде ничего не было.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я не большой специалист, но мне кажется хорошо уже то, что появился такое понятие, как парк "Приморские склоны г.Одессы".
> Это, правда, фигурирует в разделе "Підготовка та внесення в установленому порядку на розгляд Кабінету Міністрів України пропозицій".
> С другой стороны, по календарному плану это уже должно было быть сделано в прошлом месяце, а в СМИ об этом вроде ничего не было.


 Там сказано "*створення* національного природного парку "Приморські схили м. Одеси" в межах від мису Ланжерон до мису Аркадія".. Это означает, что 
"Мінприроди
Мінфін
Мінекономіки
Держкомзем
Одеська облдержадміністрація за участю виконкому Одеської міськради" обязаны подготовить все необходимые документы, и главное - *выделить средства*, назначить руководителя, тот, в свою очередь, должен подготовить штатное расписание в соответствии со сметой,  нанять штат работников, получить юридический адрес, оборудовать офис и начать свою деятельность. Надеюсь, что обоснование для создания парка уже подготовлено и территории с наиболее ценными участками известны. Кстати, а что там объявлено в качестве  предмета охраны? Наверное, ландшафты... Короче, пора бы документ в студию, а то получается - чистый предвыборный треп. Интересно только - чей? Хотя мне лично абсолютно все равно, кто. Важно, что это давно было бы пора сделать. Однако, и это в нашей стране - не защита

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Ой, я вас умоляю, сколько было уже таких постанов...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

http://most-odessa.info/articles/commemts/2297.html - 


> ..28 ноября на одесских склонах от пляжа "Ланжерон" до Аркадии появились белые палатки с красными сердцами. "Мы начали проведение акции "Сбор подписей за создание национального природного парка "Приморские склоны г. Одессы", - говорит председатель Одесской областной организации партии "ВО "Батьківщина", народный депутат Украины Олег Радковский..


  - действительно, похоже на предвыборную кампанию :  


> .."В мире очень мало городов, где возле моря сохранена такая зеленая полоса. Как правило, склоны - это сплошная застройка и немногие города мира, в том числе и Одесса, могут гордиться таким парком. Мы должны его сохранить, защитить и огромную поддержку в этом оказывает Премьер-министр Украины Юлия Тимошенко. Я сегодня ставлю первую подпись и хочу призвать всех одесситов присоединиться к этой акции сохранения уникальной парковой зоны, чтобы мы показали, что поддерживаем эту программу и постараемся ее максимально ускорить. Убежден, что нашими общими усилиями мы добьемся результата. И легкие Одессы задышат спокойно", - добавил О. Радковский.


  - если есть юристы, - может они смогут ответить, насколько это распоряжения КМУ имеет юридич. силу? может нужна регистрация в Минюсте? Кстати, комменты в этой статье красноречивы..

----------


## Jina

> http://most-odessa.info/articles/commemts/2297.html -  - действительно, похоже на предвыборную кампанию :   - если есть юристы, - может они смогут ответить, насколько это распоряжения КМУ имеет юридич. силу? может нужна регистрация в Минюсте? Кстати, комменты в этой статье красноречивы..


 Я не верю ни  одному ее слову.

----------


## Jorjic

> http://most-odessa.info/articles/commemts/2297.html -  - действительно, похоже на предвыборную кампанию :   - если есть юристы, - может они смогут ответить, насколько это распоряжения КМУ имеет юридич. силу? может нужна регистрация в Минюсте? Кстати, комменты в этой статье красноречивы..


 Не знаю, я не очень сведущ во всей этой партийной суете (мягко выражаясь). Но все это как-то плохо пахнет. Ничего, сейчас придут охранители и быстро нам объяснят, что мы неблагодарное быдло. И вместо того, чтобы лопать, что дают, еще выеживаемся.
ЗЫ.Подписи *до* выборов я лично ставить не буду, а после выборов, думаю, это само рассосется. А нет - тогда поговорим.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Постановы КМУ в регистрации в МЮ не нуждаются.
Повторю еще раз: таких постанов было много. Если бы их еще и выполняли - здесь был бы город-сад.

----------


## Jorjic

> Постановы КМУ в регистрации в МЮ не нуждаются.
> Повторю еще раз: таких постанов было много. Если бы их еще и выполняли - здесь был бы город-сад.


 Поясните, пожалуйста. Означает ли это, что парк "Приморские склоны г.Одессы" де-юре существует?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Поясните, пожалуйста. Означает ли это, что парк "Приморские склоны г.Одессы" де-юре существует?


 Нет, такого субъекта не существует и, думаю, в случае победы Тимошенко не будет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, такого субъекта не существует и, думаю, в случае победы Тимошенко не будет.


 Плевать я хотел на Тимошенко. Судя по ситуации в городе, этот вопрос от результатов выборов не зависит. Все реальные претенденты заинтересованы в уничтожении склонов, тут они выступают сплоченными рядами. Война есть война, а коммерция есть коммерция. 
Я просто хочу понять в чем заключались постановления, о которых Вы говорите. Я не очень силен в этой терминологии.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Нет, такого субъекта не существует и, думаю, в случае победы Тимошенко не будет.


  - можно и иначе сформулировать, - ведь распоряжение КМУ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ де-ЮРЕ! - и оно НЕ зависит от результатов выборов, - в документе о выборах нет упоминания( и быть НЕ может) Значит, данное распоряжение, ИМХО, ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО к ИСПОЛНЕНИЮ! для инстанций, обозначен. в нем и они же НЕСУТ ЮРИДИЧЕСКУЮ ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ за ИСПОЛНЕНИЕ(или не исполнение) Вопрос - КТО\ЧТО и КАК может ЗАСТАВИТЬ ВЫПОЛНЯТЬ ДЕЙСТВУЮЩЕЕ распоряжение КМУ эти самые инстанции: Минприроды, Минфин,  Минэкономики, Госкомзем, одесск. облсовет вместе с нашими "любимыми" из одесск. исполкома? Ведь ноябрь 2009 года уже прошел, - есть ведь еще ответственность и за нарушение сроков исполнения.., ИМХО, главное, что документ ЕСТЬ, а с какими целями ее составляли - "дело десятое", "с паршивой овцы - хоть шерсти клок", в смысле, - ПАРК для города СОХРАНИТЬ.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Не спорю, Постановление КМУ существует. Да. безусловно, оно обязательно к выполнению. И не только оно.
Точно также обязательно к выполнению замечательное, правильное, своевременное Постановление КМУ № 1900 от 10.12.2003. И что?

Когда мы попытались обжаловать в административном суде бездействие КМУ и прочих инстанций, в рассмотрении иска было отказано. Причина банальна: данное постановление не касается нас (истцов) лично.

Были и другие, а толку все равно традиционно ноль. 

Вы еще надеетесь на милость доброго киевского князя, который придет и все сделает вместо нас?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вы еще надеетесь на милость доброго киевского князя, который придет и все сделает вместо нас?


 "Добрые" киевские князья в т.ч. и великие князья могут прити и забрать что-то но уж никак не дать. Это ясно даже детям.
Не ясно другое: почему мы не в состоянии собраться мирно (право на такое собрание гарантировано Конституцией) и заявить (громко) о своих желаниях и предпочтениях. Пассионарности у нас - ноль...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Почему не можем?

----------


## Jorjic

Похоже, что Рондин решил отвести ТЗ от берегозащитного сооружения.

----------


## Jorjic

> Почему не можем?


 Это риторический вопрос?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Это просто вопрос. Почему это "не можем"?

----------


## Jorjic

А за таинственным забором стройка кипит.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это просто вопрос. Почему это "не можем"?


 Да вот как-то так получается.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Предположение*Настоящих буйных мало
Вот и нету вожаков. 
В.С.В.©

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Да вот как-то так получается.
> 
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *Предположение*Настоящих буйных мало
> Вот и нету вожаков. 
> В.С.В.©


 только на бумаге вы воины...шо не получается у вас стройку остановить-ложитесь костьми если так склоны любите

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Да вот как-то так получается.


 Ну, не знаю. Еще пару лет назад все получалось.

----------


## Jorjic

> только на бумаге вы воины...шо не получается у вас стройку остановить-ложитесь костьми если так склоны любите


 Зато вы здорово воюете чужими руками. Плыть по ветру легко. Главное чувствуешь себя при этом сильным и правильным. 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *????*А вдруг ветер изменится?

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже, что Рондин решил отвести ТЗ от берегозащитного сооружения.


 Наверное ждет благодарностей от Одессита что тупо не поставил поперек еще один бетонный забор

----------


## Destin

Активизировалась стройка слева от Чкаловского пляжа (если стоять лицом к морю). Сегодня были замечены четыре самосвала, вывозящие грунт по Трассе здоровья в направлении Аркадии, далее наверх по спуску санатория Россия и Французскому бульвару.

----------


## Jina

А кто-то палатки ставит и подписи собирает о создании парка.
И рапортует,что 50 тыс подпис. отправлено,куда положено.

Одни подписи собирают,другие строят.А,если приглядеться,то одно и тоже.

----------


## potrudo

Мне вот интересно, даже если допустить вариант что Юля сдержит своё обещание и вся территория парка вместе со склонами станет парком национального значения, что же будет с уже построенными и строящимися в настоящий момент на этих склонах домами, котеджными городками и пр. офисными зданиями? Всё это добро автоматически окажется в самом центре парка национального значения А поскольку в этих котеджных городках и офисных зданиях живут и работают люди, то естественно что им нужно добираться домой и на работу (с работы) на машинах и т.д. и т.п. со всеми вытекающими последствиями Какой же это будет парк национального значения??? Посмотрите только сколько грязи оставляют эти "Камазы" на трассе здоровья...

----------


## Destin

По поводу Юли и той акции, что сейчас проводит Радковский, тоже есть вопросы. Подозреваю, что этот на первый взгляд хороший документ (Распоряжение Кабмина о создании парка "Приморские склоны Одессы") содержит один пунктик, который может перечеркнуть всю его хорошесть.  Кстати, такая оговорка была и в предложениях Гончаренко по парку Юбилейный, а именно: "... С учетом вынесенных градостроительных обоснований".

Это означает, что все землеотводы по территориям Михаников Украины, Макстрой (Санаторный переулок), дом приемов (режиденция мэрии на пляже Дельфин) и другим, о которых мы может и не знаем, остаются в силе. Скажите мне, а что тогда собственно останется парку?

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Мне вот интересно, даже если допустить вариант что Юля сдержит своё обещание и вся территория парка вместе со склонами станет парком национального значения


 Я поражена как все ведутся на эту лапшу!

Национальный природный парк (а именно об этом идёт речь, а не о "парке национального значения") - это огромная природная территория, где всё сохраняется в первозданном виде, где кучи животных и куда ограничен доступ человека. В Украине есть 18 национальных парков. Их площади от 7 до 261 *тысячи* гектар!

Делать клочок из пары сотен га обычного рукотворного парка *в черте города* национальным природным парком - это предвыборный бред.

Если бы БЮТовцы так сильно хотели бы защитить одесские склоны, то могли бы в горсовете или даже в Верховной Раде проголосовать за присвоение склонам статуса обычного городского парка. 

В Одесском горсовете подобные проекты выносились не раз и БЮТовцы за них не голосовали.

----------


## Destin

Ну почему же не голосовали? Они как раз голосовали "ЗА" застройку склонов.

----------


## Jina

Не все ведутся! На эту лапшу.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я поражена как все ведутся на эту лапшу!
> 
> Национальный природный парк (а именно об этом идёт речь, а не о "парке национального значения") - это огромная природная территория, где всё сохраняется в первозданном виде, где кучи животных и куда ограничен доступ человека. В Украине есть 18 национальных парков. Их площади от 7 до 261 *тысячи* гектар!
> 
> Делать клочок из пары сотен га обычного рукотворного парка *в черте города* национальным природным парком - это предвыборный бред.
> .


 Не надо понимать  цель создания национального парка узко и примитивно. Не обязательно охранять там ковыльные степи или реликтовые леса. Задача может быть и скромнее, но от этого совсем не менее важная. 
Обосновать необходимость создания парка с точки зрения его ценности именно как рукотворной самовоспроизводящейся системы, выполняющей сохранительную функцию для дренажных систем и гидротехнических сооружений очень просто. И предмет охраны в виде ботанических  комплексов выделить тоже просто. А вот что  делать с уже проведенными землеотводами?

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Обосновать необходимость создания парка с точки зрения его ценности именно как рукотворной самовоспроизводящейся системы, выполняющей сохранительную функцию для дренажных систем и гидротехнических сооружений очень просто. И предмет охраны в виде ботанических  комплексов выделить тоже просто.


 Ага, то есть вместо того, чтобы просто включить его в список городских парков, оказывается нужно что-то там обосновать, доказать, выделить и создать. Значит именно в этом дело и завязнет...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Та он и так уже городской парк Юбилейный. Лично я  помню об этом.

----------


## Дария

> Мне вот интересно, даже если допустить вариант что Юля сдержит своё обещание и вся территория парка вместе со склонами станет парком национального значения, что же будет с уже построенными и строящимися в настоящий момент на этих склонах домами, котеджными городками и пр. офисными зданиями? ...


 согласна с Орди - есть ведь депутаты от БЮТ в горсовете- взяли б да проголосовали против застройки. А Юля- так первая продаст. И скажет, что это не она :smileflag:  такое впечатление, что не стоит верить ничьим обещаниям - надо устраивать митинги под мэрией, чтоб не застраивали склоны.

----------


## Пушкин

> Та он и так уже городской парк Юбилейный. Лично я  помню об этом.


 Только почему то власть, делает вид что об этом не знает...

----------


## Destin

"Доцент Одесской академии холода, член-корреспондент Украинской экологической академии наук Анатолий Крисилов считает, что прибрежные морские воды Одессы должны стать частью национального парка «Приморские склоны». Такое мнение ученый озвучил на форуме «Социальная безопасность Украины». По его мнению, недостаточным будет придать статус парка «только прибрежным одесским склонам».
Анатолий Крисилов подчеркнул, что необходимо включить в состав парка и «прилегающую акваторию». По его словам, подобного примера нет пока во всем мире, и Одесса станет пионером в этом направлении.
Эколог также признал, что парк не может иметь статус заповедника, поскольку на территории парка окажутся не только городские пляжи, но и морской торговый порт. Однако режим национального парка позволит, как подчеркнул Анатолий Крисилов, значительно улучшить экологическое состояние прибрежной территории города. "

http://eho-ua.com/2009/12/28/v_ukrai...ogo_parka.html

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Не согласна с доц. Крисиловым  :smileflag: . Только в Украине уже созданы Карадагский природный заповедник с морскими акваториями, заповедник Мыс Мартьян. Сейчас обсуждается создание в Каркинитском заливе на участке Малого филлофорного поля  еще одного морского заповедника. Так что господам журналистам надо быть внимательнее и не подставлять уважаемых доцентов  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А за таинственным забором стройка кипит.


 И кризисы им до лампочки...

----------


## Destin

Вслед за Миханиками Украины понижен рейтинг облигаций компании Гефест - их основного партнера по застройкам.
Подробности здесь:  http://www.most-odessa.info/news/economics/3002.html

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Анатолий Крисилов подчеркнул, что необходимо включить в состав парка и «прилегающую акваторию». По его словам, подобного примера нет пока во всем мире, и Одесса станет пионером в этом направлении.


 То есть купаться там нельзя будет? 

А что такого особенного и заповедного в нашей акватории?

----------


## Jina

Руками ученых отобрать склоны ,акваторию. Что бы еще отобрать??

Такое впечатление,что ОНИ там,молясь своему "божеству",расшибли себе лбы.
И потеряли соображалку.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Уважаемые дамы, ну вы ж не дети, зачем впадать в крайности и так страстно обсуждать абсолютные нелепости, придуманные вами же

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> То есть купаться там нельзя будет? 
> ..


  - Наоборот, купаться и отдыхать на пляже будет не только МОЖНО, но и ЧИЩЕ.., а, главное, - у НАШего Парка на Склонах появиться хоть какая-то ЗАЩИТА перед нашими ненасытными "акулами", ИМХО.

----------


## Destin

Климов продолжает беспредельничать. Значительная часть склонов вокруг базы Черноморца в Отраде самовольно обнесена забором.
У нас отняли еще часть парка. Видео здесь: http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2009/12/30/ograda_na_sklonah_3845.html

А как там Радковский и Джуля со своим национальным парком? Проглотят?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

В стране всеобщего беспредела может твориться только беспредел. А климов один из ведущих беспредельщиков в городе.
Шо они уже все сдохли, сцуки!

----------


## Destin

Резко активизировал свою деятельность депутат горсовета-бютовец  
Дябло.
Внизу спуска из переулка Азарова (слева) на месте забетонированной VIP-парковки началось возведение несущих конструкций. Судя по размерам этих конструкций высота гостиницы составит 3-4-5, а может и более этажей. Информационный щит о том, что строится отсутствует.

Может у Радковского спросить, как раз рядом была замечена его бело-сердечная агитационная палатка?

----------


## Пушкин

> Резко активизировал свою деятельность депутат горсовета-бютовец  
> Дябло.
> Внизу спуска из переулка Азарова (слева) на месте забетонированной VIP-парковки началось возведение несущих конструкций. Судя по размерам этих конструкций высота гостиницы составит 3-4-5, а может и более этажей. Информационный щит о том, что строится отсутствует.
> 
> Может у Радковского спросить, как раз рядом была замечена его бело-сердечная агитационная палатка?


 "Спасательной станции" на 10ой ему мало? Вот Вам и БЮТ со своим Национальным парком - да их просто сажать надо.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Резко активизировал свою деятельность депутат горсовета-бютовец  
> Дябло.
> Внизу спуска из переулка Азарова (слева) на месте забетонированной VIP-парковки началось возведение несущих конструкций. Судя по размерам этих конструкций высота гостиницы составит 3-4-5, а может и более этажей. Информационный щит о том, что строится отсутствует.
> 
> Может у Радковского спросить, как раз рядом была замечена его бело-сердечная агитационная палатка?


 надо думать скворешни для перелетных птиц строит, зараза, блин.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> "Спасательной станции" на 10ой ему мало? Вот Вам и БЮТ со своим Национальным парком - да их просто сажать надо.


 Та при чем тут бют - не бют. Все козлы и скоты. При этом цель каждого - под более-менее благовидным прикрытием пробраться во властные структуры для того что-бы иметь возможность бепрепятственно присваивать себе то, что присваивать нелья в принципе: порты, припортовые заводы, парки, приморские склоны, памятники архитектуры и пр.
Их не сажать - их давить надо как тараканов.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Та при чем тут бют - не бют. Все козлы и скоты. При этом цель каждого - под более-менее благовидным прикрытием пробраться во властные структуры для того что-бы иметь возможность бепрепятственно присваивать себе то, что присваивать нелья в принципе: порты, припортовые заводы, парки, приморские склоны, памятники архитектуры и пр.
> Их не сажать - их давить надо как тараканов.


 так вам и карты в руки-давите...или силенок маловато?я ж уже давно говорил-пока последний метр земли не окажется в частной собственности - спорить в этой теме бесполезно...это реальность и с ней надо смириться...через это прошли все нормальные страны...и не надо мне приводить примеры про какие то общественные пляжы...

----------


## Пушкин

Трассу Здоровья перенесли????
http://dumskaya.net/news/TZ_peredelyvayut-004984/

----------


## Jorjic

> Трассу Здоровья перенесли????
> http://dumskaya.net/news/TZ_peredelyvayut-004984/


 Да, я давно уже об этом написал. 
Извините за самоцитирование.

----------


## Destin

Цитата: "Все заборы на склонах должны быть убраны. И климовские в первую очередь. Климов — Костусев — Янукович — звенья одной цепи и одной партии — партии Регионов. Голосуя за Януковича и его людей, вы получаете все новые и новые заборы вдоль склонов — у них нет ничего святого, кроме своих бизнес-интересов.
А теперь вопрос на засыпку: как Вы думаете, что изменится со склонами, если президентом станет Янукович или Тимошенко? Правильно — заборов станет больше, а склоны будут уничтожаться.
Только один человек может реально повлиять на ситуацию со склонами и Трассой здоровья в лучшую сторону — Сергей Тигипко, - человек, который сам бегал по Трассе здоровья и занимался здесь спортом, человек у которого в Одессе живет мама и который не по-наслышке знает, что склоны и Трасса здоровья значат для одесситов. Делайте выбор."

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, неправильно, заборов станет больше, но только от победившего клана, для проигравших сразу найдутся протесты прокуроров.

Но увы, у Тигипко нет шансов в борьбе с этой мафией. Вся надежда, что может быть он сможет Премьером стать.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, я давно уже об этом написал. 
> Извините за самоцитирование.


  Простите на обратил на это внимание...

----------


## Ser.Fil

А ведь впервые огородили просто чисто склоны парка:
http://dumskaya.net/news/Klimov_othvatyvaet_chast_sklonov-004985/
поскольку уклон там 45 градусов и ничего не построишь. Это что - для ландшафтика себе любимому? и что бы не шлялись? 
А освещение кортов прожекторами почти всю ночь напролёт - за счёт громады ??? Эй, где там крадижка электротовара ???

----------


## Орди Тадер

> А освещение кортов прожекторами почти всю ночь напролёт - за счёт громады ??? Эй, где там крадижка электротовара ???


 врядли. эти корты уже скоро год как частная собственность.

----------


## Destin

Такие частные собственники впервую очередь всё стремятся иметь на шару (за наш счет). Почему электричество нет? Он же Климов, кто ж его проверит?

----------


## Зетаджонс

> так вам и карты в руки-давите...или силенок маловато?я ж уже давно говорил-пока последний метр земли не окажется в частной собственности - спорить в этой теме бесполезно...это реальность и с ней надо смириться...через это прошли все нормальные страны...и не надо мне приводить примеры про какие то общественные пляжы...


 Недавно прилетели с мужем из Барселоны.Жили в гостинице на берегу моря.Пару раз гуляли вдоль моря по длиннющей набережной.Все пляжи муниципальные в городе и  бесплатные,как и стоянки автотранспорта!Вопросы есть?

----------


## Ser.Fil

> Резко активизировал свою деятельность депутат горсовета-бютовец  
> Дябло.
> Внизу спуска из переулка Азарова (слева) на месте забетонированной VIP-парковки началось возведение несущих конструкций. Судя по размерам этих конструкций высота гостиницы составит 3-4-5, а может и более этажей. Информационный щит о том, что строится отсутствует.
> 
> Может у Радковского спросить, как раз рядом была замечена его бело-сердечная агитационная палатка?


 А ведь как всё начиналось? 
http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/committee/10177/

красиво, пристойно - под организацию местного парка; затем вырубил все деревья на гектаре, закатал под асфальт, ну а теперь многоуровневый паркинг смердящих и пышущих горячих машин на побережье. Вот Вам, Гриценко, коль нет прокуратуры, и досье одного из многих уголовных дел!!!

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Цитата: "Все заборы на склонах должны быть убраны. И климовские в первую очередь. Климов — Костусев — Янукович — звенья одной цепи и одной партии — партии Регионов. Голосуя за Януковича и его людей, вы получаете все новые и новые заборы вдоль склонов — у них нет ничего святого, кроме своих бизнес-интересов.
> А теперь вопрос на засыпку: как Вы думаете, что изменится со склонами, если президентом станет Янукович или Тимошенко? Правильно — заборов станет больше, а склоны будут уничтожаться.
> Только один человек может реально повлиять на ситуацию со склонами и Трассой здоровья в лучшую сторону — Сергей Тигипко, - человек, который сам бегал по Трассе здоровья и занимался здесь спортом, человек у которого в Одессе живет мама и который не по-наслышке знает, что склоны и Трасса здоровья значат для одесситов. Делайте выбор."


 


> увы, у Тигипко нет шансов в борьбе с этой мафией. Вся надежда, что может быть он сможет Премьером стать.


 Идите поспрошайте у него. Он сегодня вечером уже прилетел. Завтра будет с народом общаться.

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

Берегоукрепительные сооружения

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Destin*, неправильно, заборов станет больше, но только от победившего клана, для проигравших сразу найдутся протесты прокуроров.
> 
> Но увы, у Тигипко нет шансов в борьбе с этой мафией. Вся надежда, что может быть он сможет Премьером стать.


 А мы не возлагаем на Тигипко слишком много надежд? Напоминает 2005 год. Разве его банде не понадобятся лакомые кусочки?
Или я слишком песимистичен?

----------


## coder_ak

Ну хочется же хоть во что то верить!

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> А мы не возлагаем на Тигипко слишком много надежд? Напоминает 2005 год. Разве его банде не понадобятся лакомые кусочки?


 Понадобятся, конечно. Бейсбольные биты в ручонки - и вперед по санаториям. Переговоры вести о создании курортно-рекреационных заповедников.

----------


## mr Beam

> Берегоукрепительные сооружения


 Рондин по ТВ поздравлял с Новым Годом,отмечал терпимость как особую черту одесситов.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Берегоукрепительные сооружения


 Супер! А может, действительно, берегоукрепительные сооружения. Товарищ социалист видимо крепость строит, будем обороняться.

----------


## Jorjic

> Супер! А может, действительно, берегоукрепительные сооружения. Товарищ социалист видимо крепость строит, будем обороняться.


 Там если чуть левее посмотреть - такой котлован! И уже пару этажей готовы.

----------


## _A_l_

Странные люди, ей Богу. 
Сперва сами работают на предприятиях олигарха (т.е. выступают штрейкбрехерами), добывая прибыль ему, этому олигарху в карман, а потом удивляются, что этот олигарх на эту прибыль строит СЕБЕ недвижимость. Не может же он кушать банковские билеты, есть по 3 обеда носить одновременно 3 пиджака или ездить одним местом сразу на 5 автомобилях! 

Единственный способ предотвратить - увольняйтесь с его предприятий - идите работать в мелкий и средний бизнес или на государственные/коммунальные предприятия!

----------


## Jorjic

> Странные люди, ей Богу. 
> Сперва сами работают на предприятиях олигарха (т.е. выступают штрейкбрехерами), добывая прибыль ему, этому олигарху в карман, а потом удивляются, что этот олигарх на эту прибыль строит СЕБЕ недвижимость. Не может же он кушать банковские билеты, есть по 3 обеда носить одновременно 3 пиджака или ездить одним местом сразу на 5 автомобилях! 
> 
> Единственный способ предотвратить - увольняйтесь с его предприятий - идите работать в мелкий и средний бизнес или на государственные/коммунальные предприятия!


 Интересная мысль! Главное, свежая. Можно еще чуть-чуть в глубину продолжить. Глядишь, проклятый капитализм и загнется, и наступит всеобщее благоденствие.

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

> Там если чуть левее посмотреть - такой котлован! И уже пару этажей готовы.


 Нет... еще никаких этажей здания нет. только сваи.
если вы про строения - это парковка.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Странные люди, ей Богу. 
> Сперва сами работают на предприятиях олигарха (т.е. выступают штрейкбрехерами), добывая прибыль ему, этому олигарху в карман, а потом удивляются, что этот олигарх на эту прибыль строит СЕБЕ недвижимость. Не может же он кушать банковские билеты, есть по 3 обеда носить одновременно 3 пиджака или ездить одним местом сразу на 5 автомобилях! 
> 
> Единственный способ предотвратить - увольняйтесь с его предприятий - идите работать в мелкий и средний бизнес или на государственные/коммунальные предприятия!


 ================

Да....Иногда промэрские аффторы в своей фальшивой оторванности от действительности и отстраненном якобы непонимании ситуации превосходят все нормы адекватности....

----------


## Орди Тадер

Вот, посмотрите что такое настоящий национальный парк:

dumskaya.net/news/Viktor_YUschenko_sozdal_nacionalnyj_prirodnyj_pa-005032/




> 1. Створити на території Татарбунарського району Одеської області національний природний парк «Тузловські лимани».
> До території національного природного парку «Тузловські лимани» погоджено в установленому порядку включення 27865 гектарів земель державної власності, а саме: 2022 гектара земель запасу (у тому числі 316,831 гектара земель Піщаної коси Чорного моря та 1705,169 гектара земель водного фонду (частина озер Шагани, Алібей та Бурнас), що надаються національному природному парку в постійне користування, і 25843 гектара земель (у тому числі 3233,18 гектара земель запасу, 541 гектара земель, що перебувають у постійному користуванні державного підприємства «Саратське лісове господарство», 21186,03 гектара земель водного фонду (частина озер Шагани, Алібей, Бурнас, а також озера Солоне, Хаджидер, Карачаус, Будури, Мартаза, Магалевське, Малий Сасик, Джаншейське) та 882,79 гектара прилеглої акваторії Чорного моря шириною 200 метрів), що включаються до складу національного природного парку без вилучення

----------


## Jina

> Странные люди, ей Богу. 
> Сперва сами работают на предприятиях олигарха (т.е. выступают штрейкбрехерами), добывая прибыль ему, этому олигарху в карман, а потом удивляются, что этот олигарх на эту прибыль строит СЕБЕ недвижимость. Не может же он кушать банковские билеты, есть по 3 обеда носить одновременно 3 пиджака или ездить одним местом сразу на 5 автомобилях! 
> 
> Единственный способ предотвратить - увольняйтесь с его предприятий - идите работать в мелкий и средний бизнес или на государственные/коммунальные предприятия!


 Улыбнуло!!!!

----------


## Destin

Исполком одесского горсовета дал разрешение на разработку градостроительной документации ООО «ИКС ОИЛ» на размещение гостиницы в районе 10-ой станция Большого Фонтана.
Как указано в тексте решения, опубликованного на официальном сайте города, рассмотрев ходатайство общества с ограниченной ответственностью «ИКС ОИЛ» исполнительный комитет Одесского городского совета решил «предоставить согласие на разработку градостроительного обоснования на размещение гостиницы по адресу: переулок Ванный, 5-г ». 
При этом такое решение должно быть в течение двух недель обнародовано в СМИ. Когда будет проводиться обсуждение решения – в документе не указано.
В Ванном переулке вблизи городского пляжа «Чайка» расположен элитный комплекс «MARISTELLA CLUB» на 10 станции Большого Фонтана, на земельных участках, выделенных ООО «Медицинский реабилитационный центр «Инто-сана» для отделения психологической реабилитации. (Круков)


І у нашему селі є....бют: http://play.ukr.net/videos/show/key/5b2a9fa385f9febef7543637de549b36

----------


## Олег.Л

> Исполком одесского горсовета дал разрешение на разработку градостроительной документации ООО «ИКС ОИЛ» на размещение гостиницы в районе 10-ой станция Большого Фонтана.
> Как указано в тексте решения, опубликованного на официальном сайте города, рассмотрев ходатайство общества с ограниченной ответственностью «ИКС ОИЛ» исполнительный комитет Одесского городского совета решил «предоставить согласие на разработку градостроительного обоснования на размещение гостиницы по адресу: переулок Ванный, 5-г ». 
> При этом такое решение должно быть в течение двух недель обнародовано в СМИ. Когда будет проводиться обсуждение решения – в документе не указано.
> В Ванном переулке вблизи городского пляжа «Чайка» расположен элитный комплекс «MARISTELLA CLUB» на 10 станции Большого Фонтана, на земельных участках, выделенных ООО «Медицинский реабилитационный центр «Инто-сана» для отделения психологической реабилитации. (Круков)
> 
> 
> І у нашему селі є....бют: http://play.ukr.net/videos/show/key/5b2a9fa385f9febef7543637de549b36


 ===========

А вот вам еще здрасьте(с)

http://dumskaya.net/news/_76-005069/

Фонтан почти закончился

----------


## coder_ak

Как же закончился? Строить еще и строить!
Мне вот интересно, все камни в огород мэрии, но почему никто не кидает их в сторону застройщиков? Подозреваю, что в этом местечке вся земля давно принадлежит товарищу Юристу-Пидрахую.

----------


## Destin

> Как же закончился? Строить еще и строить!
> Мне вот интересно, все камни в огород мэрии, но почему никто не кидает их в сторону застройщиков? Подозреваю, что в этом местечке вся земля давно принадлежит товарищу Юристу-Пидрахую.


 Да на то она и мэрия, чтобы застройщиков в узде держать! А на счет Пидрахуя, -так он не один там. Есть еще сладкая парочка братцев Продаевичей.

----------


## coder_ak

Держать, да. Там пол горсовета депутаты подконтрольные всем этим группам, а вторая половина сама является застройщиками.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Держать, да. Там пол горсовета депутаты подконтрольные всем этим группам, а вторая половина сама является застройщиками.


 =====
А мэр все это рассматривает и конечно утверждает --рука руку моет , все довольны донельзя и никакой оппозиции....
далее слюнявим карандаш и вычеркиваем 14 станцию
http://*************/?p=55009
уж если берегоукрепительные сооружения получились в 24этажа, то на что затянет кафе-бар.....
==========

p/s  Очень уж заторопились ребятки с раздачей Фонтана,хотя это и понятно,а вдруг что-то нарушит привычный ход событий...

----------


## coder_ak

Только непонятно, где это будет. На 14-й слева уже коттеджики, чуть там есть место, где был какой то бар-ресторан, ну и справа еще поляна неосвоенная. Это, если брать 2-й уровень. А может и вместо круглой бодеги у остановки.

----------


## Destin

Регионал Климов продолжает самовольное строительство забора на склонах. Власть ничего поделать с этим не может. Голосуйте за партию Регионов!!!!!

Источник и фото:  http://*************/?p=55077&cpage=1#comment-111388

----------


## coder_ak

И Костусева в мэры, да! Партия Регионов своих не бросает!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Рондин по ТВ поздравлял с Новым Годом,отмечал терпимость как особую черту одесситов.


 Эта замечательная черта больше всего восхищает политиканов местного разлива. И имеют они нас как девиц в доме терпимости, только бесплатно.

----------


## Аль Пачино

Хочу поделиться впечатлением от увиденного вчера "дворца" возле самой кромки моря на 9-ой(вроде) ст. Фонтана. Жаль не было фотика. Сначала мне пришло в голову сравнение с Версалем, затем показалось, что он похож на школу Хогвардс из Гарри Потера . В стране кризис, а здесь глаз режет роскошь - первое впечатление, что старались сделать не подешевле, а подороже. Говорят, это всё принадлежит Пидрахую. Где АТВ? Сняли бы репортажик. Слабо?

----------


## Ser.Fil

> Хочу поделиться впечатлением от увиденного вчера "дворца" возле самой кромки моря на 9-ой(вроде) ст. Фонтана. Жаль не было фотика. Сначала мне пришло в голову сравнение с Версалем, затем показалось, что он похож на школу Хогвардс из Гарри Потера . В стране кризис, а здесь глаз режет роскошь - первое впечатление, что старались сделать не подешевле, а подороже. Говорят, это всё принадлежит Пидрахую. Где АТВ? Сняли бы репортажик. Слабо?


 Так пригласите их: поисковики работают, телефоны отвечают, и они свою работу делают классно !!!

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Так пригласите их: поисковики работают, телефоны отвечают, и они свою работу делают классно !!!


 Вот на Таймере писали:
*************/?p=21746

----------


## Destin

Сегодня около 12.00 неравнодушные одесситы снесли незаконно установленный климовым забор на склонах парка "Юбилейный" в пер.Азарова. Ура!!!!

----------


## JN

Таки "Ура!". Только ты забыл сказать, что климовский заборчик стал поперек горла некоему, живущему неподалеку, депутату. То, что они наступают друг другу на мозоли это пока неплохо, т.к. мы получили в Одессе первую акцию прямого действия (закон исполнили граждане а не органы). А "пока" я говорю потому, что рано или поздно они обязательно будут мешать друг другу, но это когда от побережья уже живого места не останется. А пока: "Ура!!!".

----------


## DCHarm

Вся статья и фотографии с места событий на http://*************/?p=55926


К Новому году одесситов, помимо мусорного сюрпрайза, ждал еще один подарок. На спуске Вице-адмирала Азарова был установлен заборчик, защищавший солидный кусок приморских склонов «от посягательств бездомных собак». Так, по крайней мере, объяснили ситуацию рабочие, занимавшиеся монтажом ограды.

Местные жители, в свою очередь, заявили, что заборчик установлен незаконно — нет ни проекта, ни землеотвода, ни разрешения. Самоуправство, одним словом. И вполне понятно, чье — ниже по склону расположена тренировочная база клуба «Черноморец», на территории которой прошлым летом так же самовольно возвели трехэтажное стеклобетонное здание. Клуб этот, кто не знает, принадлежит депутату Верховной Рады от Партии регионов Леониду Климову, другу и союзнику мэра Эдуарда Гурвица.

Одного не учел депутат: жилой дом на верхней кромке склона не простой, а элитный, его населяют депутаты, прокуроры, милиционеры, судьи и просто обеспеченные горожане, которые, кроме желания, имеют реальные возможности для запуска маховика противодействия. Под давлением этих товарищей инспекция по благоустройству города приняла решение о демонтаже забора.

26 января на спуске имени адмирала Азарова собралась приличная толпа, состоящая из жильцов окрестных домов, сотрудников инспекции и охраны футбольного клуба «Черноморец». Протестующие попытались прикрепить растяжки с лозунгами «Климов – позор Партии регионов», «Депутат Климов, не разрушай наши дома», «Захват городской земли – это преступление» прямо на злополучный забор, однако охранники, применив силу, сумели их оттеснить. Начальник охраны отказался давать комментарии прессе, ограничившись лишь репликой в адрес собравшихся:

— Нечего тут провокаторам всяким делать.

Чуть позже выяснилось, что климовцы подстраховались решением суда, запретившим инспекции по благоустройству сносить забор. Неопределенность сохранялась до тех пор, пока не появился еще один вердикт, отменивший предыдущий. Узнав об этом, народ моментально повалил забор, преодолев сопротивление охраны. Конструкция поддалась на удивление быстро – оказалось, что ее еще ночью подпилили турбинкой.

Остатки ограды должен был убрать приехавший трактор, но его заблокировали охранники. Снова вспыхнула драка, в которой «секьюрити» потерпели поражение. Конец противостоянию положила прибывшая на место событий милиция. Правоохранители быстро нашли крайних, задержав, кроме двоих протестующих,… водителя трактора. В настоящее время всем задержанным оформляют административное правонарушение.

В общем, случилось то, что в любом цивилизованном обществе случилось бы еще месяц назад. Большинство собралось и таки надавало по рогам тому меньшинству, которое стало откровенно борзеть. И уже не важно, являлся ли законным демонтаж незаконного забора и кто именно дал отмашку той сотне молодчиков, которые материализовали чувственные идеи большинства.

Главное - в том, что сегодня выяснилось: и по эту сторону забора есть силы, которые могут себе что-то позволить. Не просто покричать в мегафон и развесить баннеры «в законодательных рамках», а что-то действительно сделать. Бросить камень в огород вконец охреневшей власти. И, кстати, без политических слоганов.

…Думается, следующий митинг на Думской будет охраняться в разы тщательнее.… На всякий случай.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Вся статья и фотографии с места событий на http://*************/?p=55926
> 
> 
> К Новому году одесситов, помимо мусорного сюрпрайза, ждал еще один подарок. На спуске Вице-адмирала Азарова был установлен заборчик, защищавший солидный кусок приморских склонов «от посягательств бездомных собак». Так, по крайней мере, объяснили ситуацию рабочие, занимавшиеся монтажом ограды.
> 
> Местные жители, в свою очередь, заявили, что заборчик установлен незаконно — нет ни проекта, ни землеотвода, ни разрешения. Самоуправство, одним словом. И вполне понятно, чье — ниже по склону расположена тренировочная база клуба «Черноморец», на территории которой прошлым летом так же самовольно возвели трехэтажное стеклобетонное здание. Клуб этот, кто не знает, принадлежит депутату Верховной Рады от Партии регионов Леониду Климову, другу и союзнику мэра Эдуарда Гурвица.
> 
> Одного не учел депутат: жилой дом на верхней кромке склона не простой, а элитный, его населяют депутаты, прокуроры, милиционеры, судьи и просто обеспеченные горожане, которые, кроме желания, имеют реальные возможности для запуска маховика противодействия. Под давлением этих товарищей инспекция по благоустройству города приняла решение о демонтаже забора.
> 
> ...


 в очередной раз использовали паны холопов...при чем здесь власть?пока склоны не распродадут-никто не успокоится...а выводы думаю быстро сделают-и в следующий раз забор уже будет не снести...расслабьтесь...он вам мешал тот забор?

----------


## -Ariadna-

Это все хорошо, но что в дальнейшем сможет помешать депутату от партии регионов Климову поставить новый забор? Неужели Янукович?

----------


## Jina

> Таки "Ура!". Только ты забыл сказать, что климовский заборчик стал поперек горла некоему, живущему неподалеку, депутату. То, что они наступают друг другу на мозоли это пока неплохо, т.к. мы получили в Одессе первую акцию прямого действия (закон исполнили граждане а не органы). А "пока" я говорю потому, что рано или поздно они обязательно будут мешать друг другу, но это когда от побережья уже живого места не останется. А пока: "Ура!!!".


 Счастье,что депутатов много.Интересы у них у всех разные. Посему некоторые совпадают с народными (интересами).

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Счастье,что депутатов много.Интересы у них у всех разные. Посему некоторые совпадают с народными (интересами).


 да все они одинаковые...и вам надо либо смириться, либо стать депутатом и отхряпать офигенный кусок пляжей и склонов и торжественно подарить одесситам! :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Забор уже восстановлен и периметр охраняется. Что с ним делать, с этим Климовым?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Забор уже восстановлен и периметр охраняется. Что с ним делать, с этим Климовым?


 А что с ним делать? Ничего! Одесса уже за него дружненько проголосовала на выборах. Я не говорю, что Тимошенко лучше и ее компания-застройщиков. Ведь был выбор, хотя бы за того же Тигипко. Я не удивлюсь, если мером опять станет наш любимый Гурвиц и так по кругу.

----------


## zvezdochka_ua

> Забор уже восстановлен и периметр охраняется. Что с ним делать, с этим Климовым?


 Восстановлен... более того, смонтировано еще на 30 метров новых секций забора.
Правда снова приезжали менты, походили, посверкали ксивами, потом их подручку поводили туда-сюда "смотрящие" в черных кожанных куртках (видимо спортсмены со стадиона Черноморец), и все... монтаж забора продолжается...

----------


## DCHarm

Меня удивляет неспособность власти ни к каким реальным противодействиям Климову.
И ГАСК, и Инспекция по благоустройству пишет предписания о том, что забор в парке установлен без разрешительной документации. Представители инспекций приезжают с предписаниями, их посылают на..., и угрожают физической расправой.
Руководители инспекций обращаются в ГУВД с требованием остановить "противоправные действия неизвестных лиц"... Выезжают участковые на место - им также угрожают и нагло продолжают монтаж забора...
Собирается митинг из жильцов близлежащих домов, забор ломают, однако той же ночью его восстанавливают под конвоем пятерых охранников... просто... не заморачиваясь даже сделать элементарное решение суда (в стиле Кивалова)
За кого же нас принимают вообще.... (( за безмолвное стадо...

----------


## Ser.Fil

> Меня удивляет неспособность власти ни к каким реальным противодействиям Климову.
> И ГАСК, и Инспекция по благоустройству пишет предписания о том, что забор в парке установлен без разрешительной документации. Представители инспекций приезжают с предписаниями, их посылают на..., и угрожают физической расправой.
> Руководители инспекций обращаются в ГУВД с требованием остановить "противоправные действия неизвестных лиц"... Выезжают участковые на место - им также угрожают и нагло продолжают монтаж забора...
> Собирается митинг из жильцов близлежащих домов, забор ломают, однако той же ночью его восстанавливают под конвоем пятерых охранников... просто... не заморачиваясь даже сделать элементарное решение суда (в стиле Кивалова)
> За кого же нас принимают вообще.... (( за безмолвное стадо...


 И сверху дустиком, дустиком, поплёвывая :

http://dumskaya.net/news/Vojna_za_odesskie_sklony_delo_uge_v_sude-005300/

----------


## Emik

> Это все хорошо, но что в дальнейшем сможет помешать депутату от партии регионов Климову поставить новый забор? Неужели Янукович?


 Да никто никому мешать не будет: ну снесут забор Климова и поставят забор Шпилевого, который сегодня выступает за снос забора

----------


## Зетаджонс

> А что с ним делать? Ничего! Одесса уже за него дружненько проголосовала на выборах. Я не говорю, что Тимошенко лучше и ее компания-застройщиков. Ведь был выбор, хотя бы за того же Тигипко. Я не удивлюсь, если мером опять станет наш любимый Гурвиц и так по кругу.


 За порядком должны следить городские власти в городе и милиция!У нас все они представители оранжевых,что Гурвиц,что Луценко.Вот и голосуем чтобы избавиться от них и навести порядок.

----------


## Jorjic

> За порядком должны следить городские власти в городе и милиция!У нас все они представители оранжевых,что Гурвиц,что Луценко.Вот и голосуем чтобы избавиться от них и навести порядок.


 А Климова куда же? Он вроде не оранжевый.
Когда воровать - все они одна банда. От этих избавимся, те придут.

----------


## Пушкин

> А Климова куда же? Он вроде не оранжевый.
> Когда воровать - все они одна банда. От этих избавимся, те придут.


 Таки да...

----------


## Hermione Granger

Вот оно так и получилось - забор снесли только потому что он кому-то помешал (и то, что он мешает нам с вами, это мало кого волнует). Если бы в переулке Азарова не было жилых домов и там бы не жили депутаты и все ,приравненные к ним, то никому бы не было дела до этого забора. 
Только таким способом , по-моему сейчас в нашей стране можно найти противодействие на незаконную застройку.

----------


## Urana

> Да никто никому мешать не будет: ну снесут забор Климова и поставят забор Шпилевого, который сегодня выступает за снос забора


 Вот это точно, Шпилевой свой забор поставит чтоб близко к его дому никто не подходил.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> За порядком должны следить городские власти в городе и милиция!У нас все они представители оранжевых,что Гурвиц,что Луценко.Вот и голосуем чтобы избавиться от них и навести порядок.


 А облсовет, поинтересуйтесь кто там заправляет и землю разбазаривает, ПР - у них там стабильное большинство. Так что на местах давно симбиоз.

----------


## Буджак

Дерибан земли вне политики.

----------


## JN

> Дерибан земли вне политики.


 Может и не был бы он вне политики, если бы политики хоть чем то друг от друга отличались. А так ...

----------


## Jorjic

На засекреченной территории рядом с санаторием Чкалова кипит работа даже в выходные. Судя по всему вырыт приличный котлован. Завезены какие-то конструкции.

----------


## Destin

Это не дом приёмов гурсовета возводят в спешном порядке?

----------


## Cetus

О заборе, воздвигнутом Климовым в Отраде:
 То ли Кучук, то ли Х-Воров прокомментировал это так  -  "будем подавать в суд". Что чвидетельстыует о том,что ничего сделано не будет. В суде выясняются  дела, когда есть  предмет спора.

В данном случае предмета спора нет.  - Совершенно уголовное деяние - захват земли. И по законодательству никакого суда не надо - прокуратура выносит предписание и возбуждается уголовное дело. А забор должен быть снесен давно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не дом приёмов гурсовета возводят в спешном порядке?


 Может быть. Но по теории он должен быть построен в северной части пляжа Дельфин.

----------


## _A_l_

> В данном случае предмета спора нет.  - Совершенно уголовное деяние - захват земли. И по законодательству никакого суда не надо - прокуратура выносит предписание и возбуждается уголовное дело.


 Если ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читать Уголовный Кодекс Украины ( http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=2341-14 )  , то легко убедиться, что Кодекс не предусматривает уголовную ответственность за "захват земли". 
Поэтому, всегда лучше ПРОВЕРИТЬ свое мнение о чем либо, перед тем, как его высказывать.

----------


## JN

> Если ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читать Уголовный Кодекс Украины ( http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=2341-14 ) , то легко убедиться, что Кодекс не предусматривает уголовную ответственность за "захват земли". 
> Поэтому, всегда лучше ПРОВЕРИТЬ свое мнение о чем либо, перед тем, как его высказывать.


 Тогда проверьте, есть ли ответственность за присвоение чужой собственности( в данном случае, общественной).

----------


## Скрытик

> Если ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читать Уголовный Кодекс Украины ( http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=2341-14 )  , то легко убедиться, что Кодекс не предусматривает уголовную ответственность за "захват земли". 
> Поэтому, всегда лучше ПРОВЕРИТЬ свое мнение о чем либо, перед тем, как его высказывать.


 Ух ты! 
Т.е. если я завтра отхвачу себе кусочек земельки в горсаду, обнесу забором и построю там 2х этажный домик то мне за это ничего не будет?  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ух ты! Т.е. если я завтра отхвачу себе кусочек земельки в горсаду, обнесу забором и построю там 2х этажный домик то мне за это ничего не будет?


 Вы забыли один существенный момент - и заплачу некоторую сумму кому надо - далее по тексту.
ЗЫ. Что, по моему мнению, в Горсаду и происходило, но не прошло. Видимо, мало заплатили.
ЗЗЫ. А то, что ничего не будет, так это точно. И примеров тому несть числа. Остается уповать на высший суд.

----------


## Cetus

> Если ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО читать Уголовный Кодекс


 статья 197 прим1 - захват земельного участка и незаконное строительство. Но в данном случае  следует применять эту статью и плюс статью 186, за  грабеж - т.е.  за открытый захват чужой собственности (в данном случае захват государственной, городской собственности, захват особо ценных земель,  да еще и в особо групных размерах, плюс грабеж был организован  группой лиц).
Тянет на конфискацию имущества и 15 лет.
Но, к сожалению, у нас это не работает. Догадайтесь отчего.

----------


## _A_l_

Не нужно путать "захоплення" и "зайняття". 

Если домик построить на САМОВОЛЬНО ЗАНЯТОМ земельном участке - есть уголовная ответственность. 
А, ежели ОГОРОДИТЬ ЗАБОРОМ земельный участок - отсутствует как  "захоплення" так и "зайняття". До тех пор, покуда на етом участке ничего не строится и етот участок никаким движимым/недвижимым имуществом не занимается. 

Пример. 
Вдоль Балковской на разделительной полосе строится забор. Нету в этом случае ни "захоплення" ни "зайняття". 

А вот что построенный в парке забор ПРЕПЯТСТВУЕТ ГОРОЖАНАМ пользоваться ГОРОДСКОЙ землей, так горсовет подаст в суд и построивший забор етот забор снесет. По решению суда. Или забор снесет исполнительная служба:

"...мэрия заявляет, что забор установлен незаконно. Как отметил вице-мэр Одессы Михаил Кучук, у «Черноморца» (владелец клуба – Леонид Климов, — ред.) нет документов на строительные работы в этом районе.
Он подчеркнул, что горсовет не давал разрешения ни на отвод земли, ни на ограждение территории для строительства футбольных полей.
М. Кучук: "отвода нет, документов на забор нет, и все работы проводятся незаконно."
Чиновник добавил, что сейчас все *материалы по делу находятся в суде*."

Подчеркну еще раз. 
Установка забора НЕ ЯВЛЯЕТСЯ уголовным преступлением. Максимум об чем речь может идти:

*Кодекс України про адміністративні правопорушення* 

*Стаття 53. Порушення правил використання земель*      Використання земель не за цільовим призначенням,  невиконання природоохоронного  режиму   використання    земель,    розміщення, проектування, будівництво, введення в дію об'єктів, які  негативно впливають на стан земель, неправильна експлуатація,  знищення  або пошкодження  протиерозійних  гідротехнічних    споруд,    захисних лісонасаджень -
     тягнуть  за  собою накладення штрафу на громадян від п'яти до двадцяти  п'яти  неоподатковуваних мінімумів доходів громадян і *на посадових  осіб  -  від  п'ятнадцяти до тридцяти неоподатковуваних мінімумів* доходів громадян.

*     Стаття 53-1. Самовільне зайняття земельної ділянки*      Самовільне зайняття земельної ділянки -
     тягне  за  собою  накладення штрафу на громадян від десяти до п'ятдесяти  неоподатковуваних  мінімумів  доходів  громадян  і  на *посадових  осіб  - від двадцяти до ста неоподатковуваних мінімумів* доходів громадян.

----------


## Jorjic

Что кто подчеркнул или сказал - неважно. Важно, что забор стоит и охраняется какой-то непонятной силовой структурой, с которой менты (якобы законная власть) справиться не могут. А Закон, естественно, торжествует (где-то там).

----------


## Cetus

> Не нужно путать "захоплення" и "зайняття".


 Словоблудие и демагогия, манипуляция законодательством.  

*Это*  банальный *захват земли*. *Квалифицировать действия  по закону следует именно так*. 
Комментарии  Кучука и Х-ворова по этому поводу  известны, да и следует слушать участников беззакония.
Наверное надо начинать огораживать себе кусок на приморском бульваре. Я даже знаю, как это будет квалифицировано, если я это сделаю.
Все прекрасно понимают о чем идет речь.

Еще одна цитата из поста оратора от мэрии :"мэрия заявляет, что забор установлен незаконно". 
 И возникает тут же вопрос - если незаконно - на хрена суд.  -Забора уже давно не должно быть.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

уйдем из юридической плоскости в практическую. Забор снять  и сдать на металлолом. На вырученные средства начать ремонтировать городские дороги. Начать хотя бы с одной. И продолжать в интересах громады изыскивать средства на то, что действительно нужно людям, а не способствовать  действиям беспредельщиков, чью деятельность покрывает мер

----------


## Destin

На самом деле ситауция с климовским забором лишний раз показывает в какой стране мы живём. Все разговоры действующей власти о демократии, стремлении в Европу, одном законе для всех, бандитам тюрьмы и т.д. и т.п. - лицемерие чистой воды. Наша власть действует только в собственных интересах, либо в интересах крупного бизнеса. И что самое прескорбное, - не видно этому просвета в ближайшем будущем. А люди для них просто разменная монета....

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> На самом деле ситауция с климовским забором лишний раз показывает в какой стране мы живём. Все разговоры действующей власти о демократии, стремлении в Европу, одном законе для всех, бандитам тюрьмы и т.д. и т.п. - лицемерие чистой воды. Наша власть действует только в собственных интересах, либо в интересах крупного бизнеса. И что самое прескорбное, - не видно этому просвета в ближайшем будущем. А люди для них просто разменная монета....


 Именно так. За исключением того, что в данном случае они нас принимают скорее за полную нустоту, вакуум.

----------


## coder_ak

Я вот с вами соглашусь. Плевать они хотели. А знаете почему? Потому что народ себя так ведёт, как стадо. Пока депутат не появился, которому этот забор помешал, так бы и была тишина.
Вот вышли бы люди с болгарками, да спилили этот забор и всё. А стал бы возникать кто, так по голове настучали еще. Но увы, привык наш народ к послушанию. Раз барин сказал забор, значит забор будет.

----------


## Jina

Так и вижу себя с болгаркой.
Я с вами согласна ,в принципе. Только почему я должна отвлекаться от своей работы ,семьи,просто отдыха и браться за исполнение чужих функций? Следить за порядком в городе.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Так и вижу себя с болгаркой.
> Я с вами согласна ,в принципе. Только почему я должна отвлекаться от своей работы ,семьи,просто отдыха и браться за исполнение чужих функций? Следить за порядком в городе.


 потому что пока мы заняты "своими делами" - ОНИ заняты своими.
и, кроме того, контроль (постоянный контроль) власти - совершенно естественная обязанность гражданина.

----------


## Jina

Это материал для другой ветки.

----------


## Jorjic

"Берегоукрепительное сооружение" уже выдвигается на старую ветку ТЗ.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Они что, забор по-чуть-чуть переставляют?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> потому что пока мы заняты "своими делами" - ОНИ заняты своими.
> и, кроме того, контроль (постоянный контроль) власти - совершенно естественная обязанность гражданина.


 Уточните, что именно я обязана с НИМИ сделать?

----------


## Jorjic

> Они что, забор по-чуть-чуть переставляют?


 Похоже, что да. По мере необходимости.

----------


## coder_ak

Извините, но если вы так заняты, то нечего возмущаться. Тем более, что сами же эту власть и выбирали. Именно об этом я и написал - возмущаться все горазды, а сделать - у нас дела поважнее. Вот заборы со стройками и растут, т.к. всем пофиг.

----------


## Anton

> Извините, но если вы так заняты, то нечего возмущаться. Тем более, что сами же эту власть и выбирали. Именно об этом я и написал - возмущаться все горазды, а сделать - у нас дела поважнее. Вот заборы со стройками и растут, т.к. всем пофиг.


 Их выбирали не за обещания стройки в парках прекратить.

----------


## Jina

> Извините, но если вы так заняты, то нечего возмущаться. Тем более, что сами же эту власть и выбирали. Именно об этом я и написал - возмущаться все горазды, а сделать - у нас дела поважнее. Вот заборы со стройками и растут, т.к. всем пофиг.


 Не надо так волноваться!
Так и вижу себя в кустах,следящей за действиями властей. К счастью,у меня другая работа. И я ее выполняю добросовестно,чего и всем желаю.
А по поводу застройки склонов,я уже неоднократно писала,что я категорически ПРОТИВ застройки.

----------


## Jorjic

> Извините, но если вы так заняты, то нечего возмущаться. Тем более, что сами же эту власть и выбирали. Именно об этом я и написал - возмущаться все горазды, а сделать - у нас дела поважнее. Вот заборы со стройками и растут, т.к. всем пофиг.


 Интересно получается. 
Мы выбрали городские власти и платим им немалые деньги, чтобы развивали город. Мы платим милиции, чтобы пресекали правонарушения. Мы содержим прокуратуру, чтобы следила за соблюдением законности. И еще, и еще...
И теперь мы должны бросить работу, которая для большинства источник существования, и следить за ними, чтобы они не наделали пакостей. А иначе - сами виноваты.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Мы выбрали городские власти и платим им немалые деньги, чтобы развивали город. Мы платим милиции, чтобы пресекали правонарушения. Мы содержим прокуратуру, чтобы следила за соблюдением законности. И еще, и еще...
> И теперь мы должны бросить работу, которая для большинства источник существования, и следить за ними, чтобы они не наделали пакостей. А иначе - сами виноваты.


 1. извините, конечно, но...
*как правило*, когда человек уверен, что мы "им всем платим", то на прямой вопрос "сколько-сколько?" (с) (в смысле сумма налогов, госпошлин и других платежей, уплачивемых конкретным гражданином), начинаются уклончивые ответы, которые часто заканчиваются гордым "да, не плачу ни копейки. не хочу, чтобы мои честно заработанные попали в руки этим...".
"по белому" каждый из нас платит крайне мало. 
давайте будем честными.

2. да, именно так.
власть - такая штука, что, *как правило*, у получившего ее падает планка. каким бы распрекрасным этот получивший не был в качестве кандидата.
именно поэтому нужно их контролировать круглосуточно. причем, контролировать жестко, с применением силы ))))
за рамками основного рабочего времени. или в рабочее время (ибо в демократических странах граждане не только налоги платят, а и сбрасываются своими кровными тем watch-dog'ам, для которых это становится работой).
а иначе - никак

----------


## Jina

[
именно поэтому нужно их контролировать круглосуточно. причем, контролировать жестко, с применением силы ))))
за рамками основного рабочего времени. или в рабочее время (ибо в демократических странах граждане не только налоги платят, а и сбрасываются своими кровными тем watch-dog'ам, для которых это становится работой).
а иначе - никак


Контролировать власть круглосуточно я поручаю вам.А я ,извините,днем работаю,а по ночам у меня есть другие более интересные дела.

И про налоги. Немного не в тему, но не мешайте всех в свою кучу.

----------


## Jorjic

> 1. извините, конечно, но...
> *как правило*, когда человек уверен, что мы "им всем платим", то на прямой вопрос "сколько-сколько?" (с) (в смысле сумма налогов, госпошлин и других платежей, уплачивемых конкретным гражданином), начинаются уклончивые ответы, которые часто заканчиваются гордым "да, не плачу ни копейки. не хочу, чтобы мои честно заработанные попали в руки этим...".
> "по белому" каждый из нас платит крайне мало. 
> давайте будем честными.
> 
> 2. да, именно так.
> власть - такая штука, что, *как правило*, у получившего ее падает планка. каким бы распрекрасным этот получивший не был в качестве кандидата.
> именно поэтому нужно их контролировать круглосуточно. причем, контролировать жестко, с применением силы ))))
> за рамками основного рабочего времени. или в рабочее время (ибо в демократических странах граждане не только налоги платят, а и сбрасываются своими кровными тем watch-dog'ам, для которых это становится работой).
> а иначе - никак


 Первый пункт, оправдывающий бездействие (мягко говоря) властей, я опускаю. Так как в нем, проще говоря, написано, что гражданин идет во власть, чтобы воровать больше, чем остальные, прикрываясь простыми оправданиями.
Рассмотрим пункт второй. Кто должен круглосуточно контролировать власть? Если те, кто призван это делать (например, прокуратура), этого не делает, то зачем они существуют? 
Хорошо, мы на уворованные у государства средства наймем этих самых хот-догов и установим то, что очевидно даже ребенку. И что дальше? Пойдем в ту же прокуратуру, которая мышей не ловит? И что будет?

----------


## JN

Тут очень многие, в этой стране, последние лет двадцать сильно любят употреблять где ни попадя слово демократия. Мне кажется, что это самое употребляемое в Украине слово. Только каждый употребляет его в удобном для себя значении. Чаще всего оно сводиться к тому, что те, кто вынуждают нас платить им зарплату, якобы уже должны. Они, конечно должны, но что будет, если не делают? И никто не замечает, что в странах, которые у нас считаются образчиком демократии, чуть что не так, люди выходят на улицы сотнями тысяч, и принждают своих избранников зарплату отрабатывать. И только на этом их демократии и держаться. Я абсолютно согласен с Людой, и Coder Akом, что если мы не способны спросить с тех, кому мы платим, то это не мы им платим, а они у нас вымогают, а мы жертвы, и с нами можно делать что угодно. Уважаемая Jina, тем двум десяткам человек, которые с 2006-го года отстаивали участов 20 Га, отведенный Миханикам, Вы не платили. Им никто не платил. Но у всех есть предел прочности, ведь, одесситы, хоть они и против застройки склонов, в большинстве, массовой поддержки не оказали. Ясно, все работают, лишних трудов не хотят. Только вопрос, если Вас ночью в переулке станут грабить, Вы попытаетесь доступными методами защитить себя или будете опосля постить сентенции о том, что защищаться это не Ваша работа, а милиции Вы платите?

----------


## -Ariadna-

Совершенно согласна с JN, по логике зачем тогда отписываться в этой теме и жаловаться друг другу, пусть это делают журналисты.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...Только вопрос, если Вас ночью в переулке станут грабить, Вы попытаетесь доступными методами защитить себя или будете опосля постить сентенции о том, что защищаться это не Ваша работа, а милиции Вы платите?


 Если их будет, скажем, трое (а для меня, да, думаю, и для Вас, хватит и меньше), то останется только "постить сентенции". А остальные скажут - сами виноваты.

----------


## Jorjic

> Совершенно согласна с JN, по логике зачем тогда отписываться в этой теме и жаловаться друг другу, пусть это делают журналисты.


 Да, конечно. Можно и помолчать. Да и журналистам чего бумагу пачкать, если их писания не будут обсуждаться. Какой-то странный способ - читать книгу, журнал, газету и потом молча это переваривать, ни с кем не обсуждая.

----------


## Люд-milka

> тем двум десяткам человек, которые с 2006-го года отстаивали участов 20 Га, отведенный Миханикам,


 с 2005-го

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Да, конечно. Можно и помолчать. Да и журналистам чего бумагу пачкать, если их писания не будут обсуждаться. Какой-то странный способ - читать книгу, журнал, газету и потом молча это переваривать, ни с кем не обсуждая.


 Я себе представляю физиономии застройщиков, которые бы снизошли почитать все наши опусы. Вот люди получили бы удовольствие. Ругаемся, доказываем что-то друг другу, обсуждаем. А что толку? Говоря вашими словами, мы эту книгу, уже до дыр дочитали и до хрипоты обсудили.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я себе представляю физиономии застройщиков, которые бы снизошли почитать все наши опусы. Вот люди получили бы удовольствие. Ругаемся, доказываем что-то друг другу, обсуждаем. А что толку? Говоря вашими словами, мы эту книгу, уже до дыр дочитали и до хрипоты обсудили.


 Ну так в чем проблема? Давайте перестанем говорить (вообще говоря, проще всего начать с себя). И перестанем читать - ведь уже все написано и зачитано. И наступит тишина.
Ровно это же самое я слышал лет сорок назад.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Ну так в чем проблема? Давайте перестанем говорить (вообще говоря, проще всего начать с себя). И перестанем читать - ведь уже все написано и зачитано. И наступит тишина.
> Ровно это же самое я слышал лет сорок назад.


 Нет, зачем же, я, предпочитаю, чтобы за словом было дело. Но у нас так не получается. А, на счет "начать с себя", вы правильно заметили, я, все реже и реже стала заходить в эту тему, просто иногда надеюсь, что все-таки сможем организоваться. Вот, вроде бы и "последняя капля" была с домом Руссова, но видимо и это не предел. Не привыкли мы бороться за свои права, все ждем что это сделают за нас другие.

----------


## Jina

[QUOTE=JN;9704369 И никто не замечает, что в странах, которые у нас считаются образчиком демократии, чуть что не так, люди выходят на улицы сотнями тысяч, и принждают своих избранников зарплату отрабатывать. И только на этом их демократии и держаться. Я абсолютно согласен с Людой, и Coder Akом, что если мы не способны спросить с тех, кому мы платим, то это не мы им платим, а они у нас вымогают, а мы жертвы, и с нами можно делать что угодно. Уважаемая Jina, тем двум десяткам человек, которые с 2006-го года отстаивали участов 20 Га, отведенный Миханикам, Вы не платили. Им никто не платил. Но у всех есть предел прочности, ведь, одесситы, хоть они и против застройки склонов, в большинстве, массовой поддержки не оказали. Ясно, все работают, лишних трудов не хотят. Только вопрос, если Вас ночью в переулке станут грабить, Вы попытаетесь доступными методами защитить себя или будете опосля постить сентенции о том, что защищаться это не Ваша работа, а милиции Вы платите?[/QUOTE]К

Как -то для меня неожиданно,я оказалась с вами по разные стороны.Хотя я тоже против застройки склонов.
Есть о чем поговорить,обсудить ваш пост.Но, в кратце, следующее.
Из моих знакомых из демократических стран никто не ходит на эти митинги(про них даже не слышали).Каждый занимается своим делом.

Я не считаю себя жертвой.


Если мы поставим вопрос так,что защищить мое имущество,жизнь,чистоту в городе,застройку склонов я должна сама,а вы сами,то к чему мы придем?

----------


## Люд-milka

> Если мы поставим вопрос так,что защищить мое имущество,жизнь,чистоту в городе,застройку склонов я должна сама,а вы сами,то к чему мы придем?


 если мы будем только ставить вопросы - то ни к чему.
как бы мы их не ставили.

но само ничего тем более не сделается.
сами по себе политики-депутатики вмиг не переродятся, заборы не посносят и не покаятся.
вобщем,  на повестке дня стандартный вопрос - "что делать?"

----------


## Hermione Granger

> если мы будем только ставить вопросы - то ни к чему.
> как бы мы их не ставили.
> 
> но само ничего тем более не сделается.
> сами по себе политики-депутатики вмиг не переродятся, заборы не посносят и не покаятся.


 золотые слова. Я тоже в этой ветке редко, читаю иногда, но сколько не читаю ситуация не меняется. Мы просто сидим и следим за тем как строят заборы, как перед экраном телевизора. Возмущаемся, спорим с друг другом, пишем красивые умные слова. Даже честно, искренне переживаем за одесские склоны. Но, пока мы тут сидим, наша власть делает то, что мы видим. Потому что им абсолютно наплевать, на то, что нам это не нравится. Они на этом делают деньги, и сколько бы мы не обсуждали бы здесь на форуме, переливая из пустого в порожнее, от этого все равно ничего не поменяется, манна небесная на голову не упадет.

----------


## _A_l_

"Сегодня среди крупных городов Украины *наиболее комфортной для проживания является Одесса.* 
***
Оценка комфортности осуществлялась по 17 статистическим показателям. Изучались только крупные города с населением свыше 670 тыс.: Днепропетровск, Донецк, Киев, Одесса, Кривой Рог, Харьков, Львов.
Для оценки брались, в частности, показатели: демографические – рождаемость, смертность, браки, разводы; жилищные условия населения (сколько квадратных метров приходится на одного члена семьи, сколько жилья строится, какой уровень жилищно-коммунальных платежей); по образованию – обеспечение школами и детскими садами; по развитию городского электротранспорта, то есть экологически чистый и который имеет четкий километраж и наиболее точную статистику перевозок, чем автотранспорт; показатели социальной напряженности – безработица и преступность; уровень экологии – вредные выбросы и залеснение территорий.
“В результате исследования доказано, что Одесса является наиболее комфортным, безопасным городом для жизни, учитывая условия проживания населения. На втором месте - Киев. И на третьем – Днепропетровск”, - сообщил А.СЕРГИЕНКО результаты исследования после демонстрации графиков рейтинга названных семи городов по каждому из определенных показателей.
Следующими в рейтинге в порядке снижения комфортности стали: Кривой Рог, Львов, Харьков, Донецк, Запорожье.
По убеждению А.СЕРГИЕНКО, *Одесса сумела создать наилучшие условия для проживания своих граждан,* благодаря разумной политике городской власти и эффективному использованию средств бюджета города."
http://unian.net/rus/news/news-360650.html
------------------

Можно продолжать хаять Одессу дальше...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

- В теме "хорошие новости" инфа УЖЕ была, ещё и тут: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=346220   можно..высказаться. Простите за беспл. совет - А Вы не пробовали разместить свое сообщение в теме о выборах мэра в разделе политика? - ИМХО - ЗДЕСЬ - не об ЭТОМ..

----------


## Cetus

> "Сегодня среди крупных городов Украины *наиболее комфортной для проживания является Одесса.* 
> ***
> Оценка комфортности осуществлялась по 17 статистическим показателям. Изучались только крупные города с населением свыше 670 тыс.: Днепропетровск, Донецк, Киев, Одесса, Кривой Рог, Харьков, Львов.
> Для оценки брались, в частности, показатели: демографические – рождаемость, смертность, браки, разводы; жилищные условия населения (сколько квадратных метров приходится на одного члена семьи, сколько жилья строится, какой уровень жилищно-коммунальных платежей); по образованию – обеспечение школами и детскими садами; по развитию городского электротранспорта, то есть экологически чистый и который имеет четкий километраж и наиболее точную статистику перевозок, чем автотранспорт; показатели социальной напряженности – безработица и преступность; уровень экологии – вредные выбросы и залеснение территорий.
> “В результате исследования доказано, что Одесса является наиболее комфортным, безопасным городом для жизни, учитывая условия проживания населения. На втором месте - Киев. И на третьем – Днепропетровск”, - сообщил А.СЕРГИЕНКО результаты исследования после демонстрации графиков рейтинга названных семи городов по каждому из определенных показателей.
> Следующими в рейтинге в порядке снижения комфортности стали: Кривой Рог, Львов, Харьков, Донецк, Запорожье.
> По убеждению А.СЕРГИЕНКО, *Одесса сумела создать наилучшие условия для проживания своих граждан,* благодаря разумной политике городской власти и эффективному использованию средств бюджета города."
> http://unian.net/rus/news/news-360650.html
> ------------------
> ...


 
Социологические исследования и манипуляция мнением при подобных опросах - вообще отдельная тема. 
Скорее всего данное заказал гэй  - он известный демагог и брехло.

----------


## Jina

А я считаю,что  встречаться в этой теме надо обязательно и говорить ,говорить,спорить о том,что нас волнует. Даже,если некоторые не видят перспективы. Так, я считаю ,формируется общественное мнение по этому вопросу.

----------


## coder_ak

Общественное мнение формируется в телевизоре, а сюда заходят с десяток человек с разными мнениями и их уже который год высказывают.

----------


## Олег.Л

Еще один подарок

http://dumskaya.net/news/V_pribregnoj_zone_Odessy_postroyat_novyj_sportko-005429/
Спорткомплекс 24этажный или выше...интересно.
Вообщем Фонтан в конкретной раздаче,еще годик и его не "станет"

----------


## Пушкин

Слушал вчера Радковского по поводу сохранения парка "Юбилейный", но он почему то не сказал что в парке строятся только его однопартийцы - Дябло, Рондин, Крук....

----------


## Скрытик

> Слушал вчера Радковского по поводу сохранения парка "Юбилейный", но он почему то не сказал что в парке строятся только его однопартийцы - Дябло, Рондин, Крук....


 Я бы сказал Баблопартийцы...

----------


## coder_ak

А разве есть хоть одна партия (с реальным влиянием на власть), представители которой не имеют строительного бизнеса?

----------


## Октябрина

> "Берегоукрепительное сооружение" уже выдвигается на старую ветку ТЗ.


 Говорят что будут строить тоннель.... для подъезда транспорта к сооружению... чтобы значит по трассе здоровья транспорт не ездил... 
atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/02/04/zabor_na_trasse_zdorov_ya_2407.html
Обещают к апрелю забор убрать... что-то мне в это слабо верится...

----------


## Пушкин

> Говорят что будут строить тоннель.... для подъезда транспорта к сооружению... чтобы значит по трассе здоровья транспорт не ездил... 
> atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/02/04/zabor_na_trasse_zdorov_ya_2407.html
> Обещают к апрелю забор убрать... что-то мне в это слабо верится...


 Ну где туннель будет заканчиваться - это понятно, а вот где он будет начинаться????

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Ну где туннель будет заканчиваться - это понятно, а вот где он будет начинаться????


 Фирма "Механики" по проекту должна была строить автомобильный туннель от Таможенной площади до Ланжерона.

----------


## Скрытик

Механики вроде банкрот, не думаю что это они.

----------


## beduin

Все таки начали.
Судя по технике,там будет высотка

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Механики вроде банкрот, не думаю что это они.


 Может и банкрот, но проект такой существовал

----------


## sonatana

> Фирма "Механики" по проекту должна была строить автомобильный туннель от Таможенной площади до Ланжерона.


 


> Механики вроде банкрот, не думаю что это они.


 Именно они...и построят....

----------


## crupie

> Фирма "Механики" по проекту должна была строить автомобильный туннель от Таможенной площади до Ланжерона.


 Сволочи.
Кому он нужен? автомобильный...
Построили бы лучше пешеходный мост от Думской до Канатной...
Вот было бы продолжение ТЗ,...  и может быть в Одессе появилась бы Набережная...

----------


## crupie

А подскажите - не планируется акция по пролому проезда от Аркадии до 9-й Фонтана? 
(в районе плит)
С удовольствием бы поучавствовал.
Надоело велик таскать в гору и с горы...

----------


## lumar

> А подскажите - не планируется акция по пролому проезда от Аркадии до 9-й Фонтана? 
> (в районе плит)
> С удовольствием бы поучавствовал.
> Надоело велик таскать в гору и с горы...


 Интересная идея я бы тоже поучаствовал!
Как на велике проламывать собираешься? :smileflag:

----------


## crupie

> Интересная идея я бы тоже поучаствовал!
> Как на велике проламывать собираешься?


  :smileflag:  Последний раз боевая группа в количестве 3-х человек на великах, несмотря на сопротивление охранника и своры его четвероногих сторонников, преодолела данную стройку в мае прошлого года.  :smileflag: 

Забор ломать не стали...  нужно больше народу...
А то посадють...

С тех пор такой огромной толпой на ТЗ не собирались ...  :smileflag:

----------


## lumar

Может покатушечников на велосипедах по ТЗ на это подбить!
Когда то Веллеры и роллеры блокировали автомобили ездящие по ТЗ.

----------


## Гигант

> Может покатушечников на велосипедах по ТЗ на это подбить!
> Когда то Веллеря и роллеры блокировали автомобили ездящие по ТЗ.


 мы с товарищем проходили этот участок с 8 Фонтана в сторону Аркадии, перелазя заборы. Охранники не подошли. Хотя мы больше собак опасались. Но это ненужная возня, этот долгострой мог бы открыть проход, отодвинув свои заборы

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> мы с товарищем проходили этот участок с 8 Фонтана в сторону Аркадии, перелазя заборы. Охранники не подошли. Хотя мы больше собак опасались. Но это ненужная возня, этот долгострой мог бы открыть проход, отодвинув свои заборы


 На это расчитывать не приходится, поскольку, как повелось в нашем славном городе, забор строительной площадки автоматически становится забором, огораживающим территорию, прилегающую к дому.
Скоро вдоль побережья станет возможным перемещаться исключительно на байдарках, каноэ, надувных матрацах или... танках

----------


## crupie

> На это расчитывать не приходится, поскольку, как повелось в нашем славном городе, забор строительной площадки автоматически становится забором, огораживающим территорию, прилегающую к дому.
> Скоро вдоль побережья станет возможным перемещаться исключительно на байдарках, каноэ, надувных матрацах или... танках


 Так нужно ломать заборы!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Так нужно ломать заборы!


  - как выяснилось, на пару стр. раньше в этой теме, - ДАЖЕ некоторым депутатом это не всегда "сходит с рук" без последствий.., ИМХО, - Вы случаем не нардеп? :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> - как выяснилось, на пару стр. раньше в этой теме, - ДАЖЕ некоторым депутатом это не всегда "сходит с рук" без последствий.., ИМХО, - Вы случаем не нардеп?


 Есть вариант. Ночь, темнота, динамит (много), охрану - снять, ба-бах! воронка, все в переляке, проход свободен!

----------


## crupie

> - как выяснилось, на пару стр. раньше в этой теме, - ДАЖЕ некоторым депутатом это не всегда "сходит с рук" без последствий.., ИМХО, - Вы случаем не нардеп?


 К сожалению нет.  :smileflag: 
Мало того, что они строят что-то уже лет 10.
Мало того, что всё вокруг огородили сверху-донизу.
Так уже захватили огромную часть пляжа на плитах и кто-то там себе построил частный домик, с частным пляжем.
Хотелось бы знать, кто это такой знатный у нас там поселился?
Кто-нибудь знает?
Речь идёт о пляже в Аркадии, называемом "на плитах".
В той части, что примыкает к яхт-клубу на 8-9 станции Б.Ф.

----------


## lumar

> Есть вариант. Ночь, темнота, динамит (много), охрану - снять, ба-бах! воронка, все в переляке, проход свободен!


 Броненосец "Потемкин" был бы кстати.Столько целей появилось! :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Броненосец "Потемкин" был бы кстати.Столько целей появилось!


 Тут, как минимум, Тихоокеанский флот СССР или США, или оба сразу нужны. И авианосцев побольше. И то не справятся.

----------


## Олег.Л

Причина  этого наглого вранья-наше абсолютное бездействие...

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Vice-mer_Odessy_zayavil_chto_gorogane_razreshili-010783

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Причина  этого наглого вранья-наше абсолютное бездействие...
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Vice-mer_Odessy_zayavil_chto_gorogane_razreshili-010783


 Что еще можно было ожидать от этой кучки трусливеньких интриганов?
И какой цинизм!...
Если на благоустройство парка нет денег - его необходимо застроить.
Застривают в соответствии с законом...
Горожане дали добро...

Слов нет. Но что можно было ждать от этого жирного борова? Правды? Порядочности? Сремления служить интересам людей? Городу?
Написал и аж самому смешно стало, ей богу!

----------


## Олег.Л

> Слов нет. Но что можно было ждать от этого жирного борова? Правды? Порядочности? Сремления служить интересам людей? Городу?
> Написал и аж самому смешно стало, ей богу!


 ==========
Он в подарочек  обещает песочку  опять насыпать в ближайшее время...
Наверняка сделано это будет  как и в прошлый раз,вопиюще пренебрегая всеми нормами экобезопасности,невзирая на протесты экологов, и тем же никчемным песком-даже не сомневаюсь...уничтожив при этом в очередной раз весь прибрежный биоценоз
http://*************/?p=58101

----------


## Destin

«Сообщаем читателям, что прокуратурой города Одессы еще 22 января 2009 года в Одесский окружной административный суд предъявлен иск в интересах государства к Одесскому городскому совету и исполнительному комитету. Иск о признании противоправными и отмене решений Одесского горсовета от 5 апреля 2007 года об утверждении градостроительного обоснования размещения 24-этажного оздоровительного комплекса по адресу улица Французский бульвар, 60/1 и решения исполнительного комитета горсовета от 24 мая 2007 года о предоставлении разрешения ООО «Жилстройсервис-2» на дальнейшее его проектирование и строительство», - сообщили в прокуратуре. 
Кроме того, как отмечается, в Приморском районном суде Одессы рассматривается дело по иску прокурора указанного района к инспекции государственного архитектурно-строительного контроля (ГАСК) в Одесской области и к Одесской областной службе украинской государственной инвестиционной экспертизы об отмене разрешения инспекции ГАСК в Одесской области, «которым разрешено выполнять строительные работы».
Также в прокуратуре сообщили, что Приморский районный суд 28 сентября 2009 года удовлетворил ходатайство прокурора Приморского района Одессы об обеспечении административного иска путем запрета осуществлять любые строительные работы по указанному адресу. 

http://eho-ua.com/2010/02/26/oblprok...m_bulvare.html

Шо то Рондин не спешит выполнять этот запрет. Работы идут, аж гай шумит!

----------


## Зетаджонс

Зато Рондинская Хай райс констракшин развернула по городу наглядную агитацию в виде рекламных щитов своей конторы.В своё время горсовет постановил не портить исторический вид Французского б-ра и не разрешать  его застройку высотками,за что даже получил какое то почётное знамя Совета Европы "за сохранение исторического образа города".Поэтому теперь  Французский б-р застроен высотками.Чего только стоят
 четыре зубила по 25 этажей между Довженко и Шампанским,возводимые "славным"Стиконом!

----------


## Буджак

Ой, не говорите... Смотреть больно!

----------


## beduin

> К сожалению нет. 
> Мало того, что они строят что-то уже лет 10.
> Мало того, что всё вокруг огородили сверху-донизу.
> Так уже захватили огромную часть пляжа на плитах и кто-то там себе построил частный домик, с частным пляжем.
> Хотелось бы знать, кто это такой знатный у нас там поселился?
> Кто-нибудь знает?
> Речь идёт о пляже в Аркадии, называемом "на плитах".
> В той части, что примыкает к яхт-клубу на 8-9 станции Б.Ф.


 На плитах вроде Прогресс строил коттеджи, дальше ближе к 8-й Стикон,а на буне где яхт-клуб,пару лет назад частный домик отстроили очень не плохой(кубик-рубик цветной),архитектор премию городскую получил,хозяин попросил,но кто он ...знает :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Не успел Рондин и 2-х этажей построить, как отреагировала прокуратура:
http://most-odessa.info/news/society/4504.html
http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/03/01/na_kontrole_u_prokuraturi_5534.html

----------


## Jina

Спасибо за информацию!!!!
Греет душу!

----------


## Скрытик

Придется ему пару этаже прокуратуре отстегнуть.

----------


## JN

Чем больше он каждому отстегнет, тем меньше желания у него будет продолжать, а у прочих, начинать. Пусть хоть так ответит за пляж.

----------


## coder_ak

Тут в соседней ветке еще спрашивают почему прокурора не волнует высотка за Аркадией. И вообще кто её строит.

----------


## Destin

> Не успел Рондин и 2-х этажей построить, как отреагировала прокуратура:
> http://most-odessa.info/news/society/4504.html
> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/03/01/na_kontrole_u_prokuraturi_5534.html


 Реакция прокуратуры вполне понятна. Стройка незаконная и это факт. Другое дело, почему прокурорские отреагировали сейчас, а не на стадии проектирования и получения разрешения на строительство. А ответ ужасно прост и ответ единственный: рондин уже прилично вложился в стройку и ему теперь обратной дороги нет. Надо платить.

Прокуратура подаст в суд и на этом умоет руки. Ну, а про суды нам всё известно. И стройка продолжается....

----------


## JN

> Реакция прокуратуры вполне понятна. Стройка незаконная и это факт. Другое дело, почему прокурорские отреагировали сейчас, а не на стадии проектирования и получения разрешения на строительство. А ответ ужасно прост и ответ единственный: рондин уже прилично вложился в стройку и ему теперь обратной дороги нет. Надо платить.
> 
> Прокуратура подаст в суд и на этом умоет руки. Ну, а про суды нам всё известно. И стройка продолжается....


 Не совсем верно. Прокуратура, по долгу службы обязана реагировать на любые противоправные действия. Она и реагировала на всех стадиях, начиная с которой противоправное действие можно считать совершенным. А вот скорость реагирования, настойчивость и последовательность - это то, что покупается баблом. Если бы прокуратура могла не реагировать, то не было б ни иска , ни протеста, благополучно отклоненного сессией. 
Всех их надо пинать заинтересованной общественности. И делать это пиблично, чтоб волна катилась.

----------


## Destin

надо предложить рондину перепрофилировать этот 24-этажный комплекс в 2-х этажный дельфинарий. А что, бассейн уже готов :smileflag:

----------


## lumar

Нардеп предложил Гурвицу провести референдум по застройке одесских склонов!
http://revisor.od.ua/news/Nardep_predlogil_Gurvicu_provesti_referendum_po_-011147/
Наверное Радковскому не дали кусочка склонов вот он и выступает.Но все равно приятно что тема поднимается пусть даже такими как он.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нардеп предложил Гурвицу провести референдум по застройке одесских склонов!
> Наверное Радковскому не дали кусочка склонов вот он и выступает.Но все равно приятно что тема поднимается пусть даже такими как он.


 Я далеко не уверен в результатах референдума. Если правильно поставить вопрос и привлечь массы, которые очень смутно представляют себе где эти самые склоны находятся, то результат может быть совсем не такой, как хочется. Вспомните референдумы по независимости и сохранению СССР, практически одновременно проведенные и давшие диаметрально противоположные результаты.

----------


## JN

В это воскресенье мы с женой прошлись от 16-той до 10-той Фонтана вдоль пляжа. Такой мерзости, как развел себе соратник Радковского - Крук но 10-той станции, даже представитьсебе трудно. Там даже не дышится. Неужели они не понимают, что то, что они делают, это даже не говно, это такая мерзость, что человеческих слов нет.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> В это воскресенье мы с женой прошлись от 16-той до 10-той Фонтана вдоль пляжа. Такой мерзости, как развел себе соратник Радковского - Крук но 10-той станции, даже представитьсебе трудно. Там даже не дышится. Неужели они не понимают, что то, что они делают, это даже не говно, это такая мерзость, что человеческих слов нет.


 Чего ж не понимают??? Очень хорошо понимают - ДЕНЬГИ ДЕЛАЮТ, а на Нас им плевать так же как и на город.
Вы случаем не знаете чей домик стоит, достаточно давно, на Греческой? Именно тот который вообще нельзя назвать объектом архитектуры, и который ни один нормальный человек не сможет представит на Греческой...
Не могу пока найти фото, если не ошибаюсь Красный переулок 24

----------


## seredag

> Не успел Рондин и 2-х этажей построить, как отреагировала прокуратура:
> http://most-odessa.info/news/society/4504.html
> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/03/01/na_kontrole_u_prokuraturi_5534.html


 Пока Рондин шуршит наверху в санатории уже землю делят 

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odesskij_sanatorij_Rossiya_podelili_na_zony_tam_-011016/

Одесский санаторий «Россия» поделили на зоны: там появятся коттеджи и жилые дома

26 февраля 2010 года, 13:00 Общество

Одесская мэрия разделила территорию санатория «Россия» и его окрестности на четыре зоны — теперь там могут появиться коттеджи и жилые дома.

Об этом журналу «Таймер» сообщил главный архитектор города Борис Бровин.

Б. Бровин: градобоснованием затрагивается не вся территория, а лишь часть. Вводится функциональное зонирование и всех окрестных территорий.

Архитектор уточнил, что территорию санатория раздели следующим образом: первая зона — рекреационная, где могут быть размещены коттеджи, пансионаты и гостиницы; вторая – рекреационно-ландшафтная, предназначенная для организации ландшафтного парка; третья (ближе к морю) – оздоровительная или пляжная зона с соляриями; четвёртая — территория бывшего хозяйственного двора, где возможна жилая застройка.

Вместе с тем, он подчеркнул, что такое зональное распределение ещё не означает, что зоны будут сразу же застроены.

Б. Бровин: это не значит, что территорию кому-то передадут. Эта градостроительная документация, закрепляющая функциональное назначение окрестной территории, и то, что, например, в оздоровительной зоне нельзя строить жилые дома.

Исполнительный комитет Одесского горсовета утвердил такое деление, возложив контроль за выполнением решения на вице-мэра Михаила Кучука.



застрощик тот же, который в санатории им.Горького вырубил гектары вековых деревьев под самые окна санатория. Аднан Кидван кажется так его имячко.

----------


## Jina

[QUOTE=seredag;10372383] например, в оздоровительной зоне нельзя строить жилые дома.




А можно,только берегоукрепляющие сооружения высотой этажей двадцать.

----------


## JN

> Пока Рондин шуршит наверху в санатории уже землю делят


 И этим тоже надо заниматься. Проблема в том, что гурвиланы поняли, что нас не хватает, чтоб прикрыть ВСЕ лакомые территории в Одессе. Все скверы, все парки. Им, гурвиланам, в палатках не спать. Продали - деньги взяли, а там пусть происходит. Но пока есть кому отстаивать, и надежда есть. "Россию" тоже надо отстаивать. Жаль только, что ничьего личного жилища это не касается.

----------


## Олег.Л

> И этим тоже надо заниматься. Проблема в том, что гурвиланы поняли, что нас не хватает, чтоб прикрыть ВСЕ лакомые территории в Одессе. Все скверы, все парки. Им, гурвиланам, в палатках не спать. Продали - деньги взяли, а там пусть происходит. Но пока есть кому отстаивать, и надежда есть. "Россию" тоже надо отстаивать. Жаль только, что ничьего личного жилища это не касается.


 ========
Верно...они не хотят что-либо созидать бескорыстно для города и людей,
Продать и поделить-верхний принцип этой власти.

https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=10337805&postcount=2888

А мы можем решить любую проблему только количеством людей.Несколько тысяч человек способны без агрессии заблокировать  абсолютно любую стройку и заставить эту продажную власть принять  вынужденное решение в пользу громады... только нет лидера ,который воодушевил и поднял бы людей на защиту склонов.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Аднан Кидван кажется так его имячко.


  - где-то в теме кто-то писал, что это друг\партнер "пирдрахуя".., а с этим.. членом УЖЕ правящей партии, КТО СМОЖЕТ "отстаивать", тем более в НАШих судах.. и найдется ли Юрист\ы, не боящиийся вступиться за санаторий\склоны..Пардон за пессимизм, но - ИМХО((

----------


## Скрытик

Увы, насколько все было паршиво с Гурвицем, шансы отстоять склоны после прихода нынешнего президента уже равны нулю

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Увы, насколько все было паршиво с Гурвицем, шансы отстоять склоны после прихода нынешнего президента уже равны нулю


 Да уж, пока склоны спасает только кризис. Закончится кризис, как шакалы набросятся.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Да ВСЕ нардепы, за редким исключением, независимо от "цвета", ИМХО, просто "стоят в очереди за КУСком пирога" на одесских Склонах..Можно просто поднять списки о том, кто голосовал "за" застройку Склонов и все станет ясно(( 
 Разве что БЮТовцы, *пока в оппозиции*, изъявят желание заработать на горячей теме для себя очки.., но только пока не получат свой "кусок"..

----------


## JN

> Увы, насколько все было паршиво с Гурвицем, шансы отстоять склоны после прихода нынешнего президента уже равны нулю


 Оставляю в качестве цитаты всю фразу.
Мы уже могли убедиться, что от президента это не зависит. Шансы равны нулю до тех пор, пока люди, граждане, не берут молотки, и не сносят заборы. При любом президенте. Особенно при либеральном.

----------


## Гигант

> Да ВСЕ нардепы, за редким исключением, независимо от "цвета", ИМХО, просто "стоят в очереди за КУСком пирога" на одесских Склонах..Можно просто поднять списки о том, кто голосовал "за" застройку Склонов и все станет ясно(( 
>  Разве что БЮТовцы, *пока в оппозиции*, изъявят желание заработать на горячей теме для себя очки.., но только пока не получат свой "кусок"..


 что то я вашу мысль не понял. Если бы склонам придали бы статус нац парка, то кто и как мог бы оттяпать землю? Это бы стало практически невозможным.
 Но как верно заметил Скрытик, с приходом Яныка одесские рыги потяряют всякие тормоза и остановить эту стаю шакалов будет некому

----------


## AndreyKOU

> что то я вашу мысль не понял. Если бы склонам придали бы статус нац парка, то кто и как мог бы оттяпать землю? Это бы стало практически невозможным.
>  Но как верно заметил Скрытик, с приходом Яныка одесские рыги потяряют всякие тормоза и остановить эту стаю шакалов будет некому


 А от чего такая уверенность, что при смене власти в стране, изменяться дела на склонах?

----------


## Гигант

> А от чего такая уверенность, что при смене власти в стране, изменяться дела на склонах?


 влияние регионалов усилится, теперь им обеспечена поддержка и центральной власти

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..Если бы склонам придали бы статус нац парка, то кто и как мог бы оттяпать землю? Это бы стало практически невозможным..


  - КТО будет "давать статус"? - Правящая ПР?..Вы же сами пишете о них: 



> ..с приходом Яныка одесские рыги потяряют всякие тормоза и остановить эту стаю шакалов будет некому


  - И, потом, ЧТО\КТО их(не только ПР) могло остановить, кроме собств. кармана? Может и не в тему, но я об "остановить".. - вспомните, ЧЕМ закончились делА младшеньких петросянов\кравцов\.., а ведь там - ЖИЗНИ людей..,тоже чьи то дети были Разве их родителям есть ГДЕ искать ЗАКОН?..А ТУТ речь о "всего лишь" одесском ПАРКе, котор. когда-то высаживали силами почти всех горожан! Думали, для детей и внуков останется кусочек ЖИВОЙ природы и Склоны не будут сползать .. Ну и КОГО\ЧТО остановило? - Документы о СТАТУСе ПАРКа ГДЕ? а из 360 га что осталось? - Вопросы риторические..

----------


## AndreyKOU

> влияние регионалов усилится, теперь им обеспечена поддержка и центральной власти


 а когда слово "регионалы" стало синонимом "беззакония" ???
Такое впечатление, что Вы пророк или сами будите участвовать в застройке склонов....
Я пока видел беззаконие властей, хотите "оранжевых" властей - и что, не пугало? А сейчас всё - аппокалепсис??? Всё получается наивно просто по Вашему, моё мнение. И добрый горожанин - ГЭЙ из какого лагеря? 

Моё личное мнение, сейчас всё равно прийдут "благородные оранжевые" или "бабаи регионалы", пока сами люди не покажут где реальное место властей  и чем онт должны заниматься, каждые новые будут продолжать воровать и разрушать во благо "кармана".

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> влияние регионалов усилится, теперь им обеспечена поддержка и центральной власти


  - А в городе и области разве депутаты от ПР при "оранжевых" были в меньшинстве

----------


## Буджак

> что то я вашу мысль не понял. Если бы склонам придали бы статус нац парка, то кто и как мог бы оттяпать землю? Это бы стало практически невозможным.
> Но как верно заметил Скрытик, с приходом Яныка одесские рыги потяряют всякие тормоза и остановить эту стаю шакалов будет некому


 О каких тормозах Вы говорите? Кто-то остановил Климова или Рондина при старой власти? Дерибан прибрежных земель только набирал обороты... Тут плевать, чье влияние возрастает, это серьезные деньги и право положить их в свой карман определяет положение склонов, весьма плачевное. Любой власти плевать на народ, и нынешней не в большей мере, чем прошлой.

----------


## Олег.Л

> что то я вашу мысль не понял. Если бы склонам придали бы статус нац парка, то кто и как мог бы оттяпать землю? Это бы стало практически невозможным.
>  Но как верно заметил Скрытик, с приходом Яныка одесские рыги потяряют всякие тормоза и остановить эту стаю шакалов будет некому


 ===============
Абсолютно не факт... Пик дерибана пришелся на время импотенто-президента,на которого все мягко говоря ложили,в том числе и наш суперпродажный Эдя. Климов,Кивалов,Рондин,Круки прекрасно себя чувствовали именно при Юще и продолжилось бы все это при Тимошенко-однозначно.Кивалов с Круками вообще освоили Фонтан ,как у себя дома.
Как будет при Януковиче-сказать сложно.Но...если удастся донести до него мнение абсолютного большинства по вопросу ,то думаю,он сможет волевым решением принять нужный нам результат. И  делать это надо быстро,пока у него есть желание (после всех последних событий),позиционировать себя в качестве строгого и справедливого демократа - хотящего навести порядок в стране.
1.Инициировать референдум с целью признания склонов от Ланжерона до Аркадии Национальным парком.
2. Подкрепить невозможность застройки всеми законодательными,конституционными,природоохранными нормами.
3.Создать широкий резонанс всеми возможными СМИ и обязательно-показательно донести до Яныка *требование* жителей миллионного города.
    Нестрашно,если придется пройти все по второму кругу...,имхо шансов сейчас гораздо больше чем при Ющенке.

----------


## Лысый0

> ===============
> Абсолютно не факт... Пик дерибана пришелся на время импотенто-президента,на которого все мягко говоря ложили,в том числе и наш суперпродажный Эдя. Климов,Кивалов,Рондин,Круки прекрасно себя чувствовали именно при Юще и продолжилось бы все это при Тимошенко-однозначно.Кивалов с Круками вообще освоили Фонтан ,как у себя дома.
> Как будет при Януковиче-сказать сложно.Но...если удастся донести до него мнение абсолютного большинства по вопросу ,то думаю,он сможет волевым решением принять нужный нам результат. И  делать это надо быстро,пока у него есть желание (после всех последних событий),позиционировать себя в качестве строгого и справедливого демократа - хотящего навести порядок в стране.
> 1.Инициировать референдум с целью признания склонов от Ланжерона до Аркадии Национальным парком.
> 2. Подкрепить невозможность застройки всеми законодательными,конституционными,природоохранными нормами.
> 3.Создать широкий резонанс всеми возможными СМИ и обязательно-показательно* донести до Яныка* *требование* жителей миллионного города.
>     Нестрашно,если придется пройти все по второму кругу...,имхо шансов сейчас гораздо больше чем при Ющенке.


 Кто, конкретно, нести будет?

----------


## Буджак

У меня сложилось впечатление, что ничего сделать нельзя. Ни при какой власти... Хотелось бы ошибаться!

----------


## -Ariadna-

> ===============
> Абсолютно не факт... Пик дерибана пришелся на время импотенто-президента,на которого все мягко говоря ложили,в том числе и наш суперпродажный Эдя. Климов,Кивалов,Рондин,Круки прекрасно себя чувствовали именно при Юще и продолжилось бы все это при Тимошенко-однозначно.Кивалов с Круками вообще освоили Фонтан ,как у себя дома.
> Как будет при Януковиче-сказать сложно.Но...если удастся донести до него мнение абсолютного большинства по вопросу ,то думаю,он сможет волевым решением принять нужный нам результат. И  делать это надо быстро,пока у него есть желание (после всех последних событий),позиционировать себя в качестве строгого и справедливого демократа - хотящего навести порядок в стране.
> 1.Инициировать референдум с целью признания склонов от Ланжерона до Аркадии Национальным парком.
> 2. Подкрепить невозможность застройки всеми законодательными,конституционными,природоохранными нормами.
> 3.Создать широкий резонанс всеми возможными СМИ и обязательно-показательно донести до Яныка *требование* жителей миллионного города.
>     Нестрашно,если придется пройти все по второму кругу...,имхо шансов сейчас гораздо больше чем при Ющенке.


 А Янукович не в курсе, что в стране который год идет дерибан всего и вся? Как ему еще донести надо и действительно, кто это будет делать? Климов, Кивалов или Костусев? Или Гончаренко не делал реестр парков и скверов. Все это, товарищи, в пользу бедных.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

Будівництво на узбережжі може дати нові робочі місця та нові перспективи Одеси як курортного міста. Особисто я підтримую такий шлях, але, звичайно, треба робити все з розумом та під народним контролем. А контроль при владі ПР маловірогідна річ.

----------


## lumar

> Будівництво на узбережжі може дати нові робочі місця та нові перспективи Одеси як курортного міста. Особисто я підтримую такий шлях, але, звичайно, треба робити все з розумом та під народним контролем. А контроль при владі ПР маловірогідна річ.


 А при оранжевой влади шо? контроль был?
Надеюсь что большинству одесситов важнее сохранить место где можно дышать ,гулять и заниматься спортом и иметь свободный доступ к морю чем иметь рабочие места для строителей гастарбайтеров ,а потом иметь право работать прислугой в отелях жирных котов.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Кто, конкретно, нести будет?


 Те-же кто и до Юща донес(надеюсь)
===============




> А Янукович не в курсе, что в стране который год идет дерибан всего и вся? Как ему еще донести надо и действительно, кто это будет делать? Климов, Кивалов или Костусев? Или Гончаренко не делал реестр парков и скверов. Все это, товарищи, в пользу бедных.


 
Я уверен,что не в курсе...ему не до того было последнее время.В конце концов ...надо дать ему возможность  серъезно поднять  собственную репутацию в глазах народа
=========




> Будівництво на узбережжі може дати нові робочі місця та нові перспективи Одеси як курортного міста. Особисто я підтримую такий шлях, але, звичайно, треба робити все з розумом та під народним контролем. А контроль при владі ПР маловірогідна річ.


 Рабочие места в Национальном парке "Юбилейный" получит Зелентрест и уборщики-подметальщики.Остальные рабочие места пусть едут строить туда, где можно строить....

----------


## Гигант

> О каких тормозах Вы говорите? Кто-то остановил Климова или Рондина при старой власти?


 Остановили Климова в его инициативе снять с некоторых обьектов статус памятников архитектуры и прихватизировать их

----------


## -Ariadna-

Олег.Л вы просто идеалист. Нашему отцу родному Януковичу на Климова жаловались. И что? Результаты есть? Тут только простые одесситы способны защитить склоны, но они не спешат, а значит им это совершенно не нужно. Вон некоторые предпочитают помечтать в соседней ветке об "Одесской республике".

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Остановили Климова в его инициативе снять с некоторых обьектов статус памятников архитектуры и прихватизировать их


 Вот остановили так остановили. Теперь в этих памятниках неожиданно загориться проводка. Делов-то.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Олег.Л вы просто идеалист. Нашему отцу родному Януковичу на Климова жаловались. И что? Результаты есть? Тут только простые одесситы способны защитить склоны, но они не спешат, а значит им это совершенно не нужно. Вон некоторые предпочитают помечтать в соседней ветке об "Одесской республике".


 ===============
Нет ,я не идеалист,а просто "очень хочу" :smileflag:  мысли и хотения материальны,к тому же...Повторюсь-только пару тысяч реально озабоченных ,способны спасти ситуацию,да где их взять...

----------


## crupie

> ===============
> Нет ,я не идеалист,а просто "очень хочу" мысли и хотения материальны,к тому же...Повторюсь-только пару тысяч реально озабоченных ,способны спасти ситуацию,да где их взять...


 А давайте!
Люди пошли бы!
Нужны организаторы!
А тем организаторам, которые есть сейчас, никто не верит!
Давайте организовывать на форуме  :smileflag: 
Конкретное действие! Сломать 1 забор в 1-Й точке!
В приемлемое время! заранее  (недели 2-3, чтоб до всех дошло) объявив! 
Есть же здесь люди, которые могут привлечь масс-медиа...
Или забанят? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Кто забанит? 
У нас вроде таки свободный форум  :smileflag:

----------


## Shark XL

> А давайте!
> Люди пошли бы!
> Нужны организаторы!
> А тем организаторам, которые есть сейчас, никто не верит!
> Давайте организовывать на форуме 
> Конкретное действие! Сломать 1 забор в 1-Й точке!
> В приемлемое время! заранее  (недели 2-3, чтоб до всех дошло) объявив! 
> Есть же здесь люди, которые могут привлечь масс-медиа...
> Или забанят?


 Типа так? http://newzz.in.ua/main/1148830391-more-volnuetsja-raz-more-volnuetsja-dva.html

----------


## Jina

Ходить на пляж с "болгаркой"?Веселенькую жизнь они нам устроили.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Ходить на пляж с "болгаркой"?Веселенькую жизнь они нам устроили.


 можно не ходить. а бесконечно ругать их на форуме. все сильней и сильней. они очень этого боятся

----------


## Jina

Ваши предложения меня умиляют.То контейнеры двигать,то заборы пилить.

----------


## sonatana

> А давайте!
> Люди пошли бы!
> Нужны организаторы!
> А тем организаторам, которые есть сейчас, никто не верит!
> Давайте организовывать на форуме 
> Конкретное действие! Сломать 1 забор в 1-Й точке!
> В приемлемое время! заранее  (недели 2-3, чтоб до всех дошло) объявив! 
> Есть же здесь люди, которые могут привлечь масс-медиа...
> Или забанят?


 шабаш не забанишь....

----------


## JN

> ...Но как верно заметил Скрытик, с приходом Яныка одесские рыги потяряют всякие тормоза и остановить эту стаю шакалов будет некому


  А до прихода Яныка тормоза у рыгов были? И остановиить их было кому? Мне бы Вашу травку...

----------


## JN

> кто это будет делать? Климов, Кивалов или Костусев? Или Гончаренко не делал реестр парков и скверов. Все это, товарищи, в пользу бедных.


  Всегда важно делать это, не надеясь на климова, кисалова, костусева или пр. пи***. Тогда и надежда есть.

----------


## JN

> Будівництво на узбережжі може дати нові робочі місця та нові перспективи Одеси як курортного міста. Особисто я підтримую такий шлях, ...
> .


  Смешно. Для любого одессита это смешно. Пусть даже Вы, ОСОБЫСТО, пидтрымуетэ.

----------


## Jina

Вцепились в эти склоны мертвой хваткой. Уже не знают.чем промотивировать.
Если вы так озабочены рабочими местами,оглянитесь вокруг.Сколько угроблено заводов и предприятий,ПАРОХОДСТВО. Может с этой стороны начнем реанимацию,создание рабочих мест?Особисто я підтримаю такий шлях....

----------


## Люд-milka

> Будівництво на узбережжі може дати нові робочі місця та нові перспективи Одеси як курортного міста. Особисто я підтримую такий шлях, але, звичайно, треба робити все з розумом та під народним контролем. А контроль при владі ПР маловірогідна річ.


 коли безграмотно побудовані будівлі сповзуть у море  - не буде ані робочих місць, ані таких туристичних перлин як наприклад  Французький бульвар

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Будівництво на узбережжі може дати нові робочі місця та нові перспективи Одеси як курортного міста. Особисто я підтримую такий шлях, але, звичайно, треба робити все з розумом та під народним контролем. А контроль при владі ПР маловірогідна річ.


 Вот люблю я новые анекдоты 


У Вас хоть дети есть? Где гулять планируете, чем дышать... или деревья на картинках, кислород в баллонах???? Перспективка.....

И при ТИГРюле контроль был по самое не могу

----------


## Буджак

Покажите мне сии объекты! В парках их отчно нет, и  не будет! ТОт же Климов прекрасно закончит начатое безобразие, и плевать ему на власть... Начал при Ющенко, завершит при Януковиче. Управы на них нет... И я не только Климова имею в виду!

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Покажите мне сии объекты! В парках их отчно нет, и  не будет! ТОт же Климов прекрасно закончит начатое безобразие, и плевать ему на власть... Начал при Ющенко, завершит при Януковиче. Управы на них нет... И я не только Климова имею в виду!


 да это было ясно в самом начале, я об этом давно говорю...и никто их не остановит и психовать смысла нет...мне тоже не нравится многое в нынешней застройке побережья, но сделать увы мы ничего не сможем....только фининсовый кризис оттянул время Х

----------


## kj

уважаемый,



> да это было ясно в самом начале, я об этом давно говорю...
> и никто их не остановит


 но общеизвестно,- что дорогу осилит лишь идущий, а капля сточит камень;
значит - кто-то может быть и остановит. (*Этого* мы бы хотели - не так ли?)

Это ведь люди - 



> и психовать смысла нет...


 "психовать" - это на самом деле нормальное явление. 
И совершенно не важно есть ли в этом смысл или нет.




> мне тоже не нравится многое в нынешней застройке побережья,


 ну, наверное это как-то отразилось в вашей гражданской позиции?




> но сделать увы мы ничего не сможем....


 "не можем" означает "попытались и не получилось".
Поэтому важно знать - что именно "пытались" и по какой причине это "не получилось"?




> только фининсовый кризис оттянул время Х


 ну, значит было время подготовиться?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> уважаемый,
> 
> но общеизвестно,- что дорогу осилит лишь идущий, а капля сточит камень;
> значит - кто-то может быть и остановит. (*Этого* мы бы хотели - не так ли?)
> 
> Это ведь люди - 
> 
> "психовать" - это на самом деле нормальное явление. 
> И совершенно не важно есть ли в этом смысл или нет.
> ...


 Совершенно с вами согласна, попытаться что-то изменить все-таки стоит. :smileflag:

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Совершенно с вами согласна, попытаться что-то изменить все-таки стоит.


 но ничего не получится...зачем пыхтеть зря?заработайте лучше миллиард и купите одесситам побережье - вот это я понимаю...а писать за клавой гневные послания - это ничего....

----------


## coder_ak

Очередные 4 страницы стонов про склоны. "Изменить надо", "мы сила", "идти ломать" и т.п. пафосные фразы написанные без отрыва 5-й точки от стула.

Я уж не знаю, хоть бы там пошли балончиком краски написали что то на ТЗ, типа "Климов - редиска", "Кивалов - подсчитай*", "Крук - нам не друк"...

* - надеюсь меня за завуалированный мат не накажут.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> но ничего не получится...зачем пыхтеть зря?заработайте лучше миллиард и купите одесситам побережье - вот это я понимаю...а писать за клавой гневные послания - это ничего....


 Ну, не лучше чем отписываться на эти гневные послания. А насчет заработайте, то - а давайте не будем давать друг другу советы, а то я тоже могу посоветовать вам сделать что-либо позитивное для своих женщин, все-таки уже 8 Марта.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Ну, не лучше чем отписываться на эти гневные послания. А насчет заработайте, то - а давайте не будем давать друг другу советы, а то я тоже могу посоветовать вам сделать что-либо позитивное для своих женщин, все-таки уже 8 Марта.


 та для своих я уже все сделал - шо хотел....сопли не развозил....и вас с праздником! :smileflag:

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

> коли безграмотно побудовані будівлі сповзуть у море  - не буде ані робочих місць, ані таких туристичних перлин як наприклад  Французький бульвар


 А я про що? 
ЗІ Писати українською навчилися, а читати та розуміти - ні.

----------


## Люд-milka

> А я про що?


 а Ви про те, що 



> Будівництво на узбережжі може дати нові робочі місця та нові перспективи Одеси як курортного міста. Особисто я підтримую такий шлях, але, звичайно, треба робити все з розумом та під народним контролем. А контроль при владі ПР маловірогідна річ.


 навіщо проголошувати банальності?
в цій темі є хтось, хто проти розвитку міста? чи проти робочих місць?
чи проти того, аби "робити з розумом"? 

але в тих, хто дерибанить землю з розумом якось не склалося. його місце зайняте жагою володорювати чимось одіозним.

можна філософствувати безкінечно. та вже давно пора протидіяти, а не базікати. 




> ЗІ Писати українською навчилися, а читати та розуміти - ні.


 Ви полегше, да? що значить "навчилися"???
чи Ви тут українець, а решта - такі собі?
Ви продукуйте щось, що треба таки РОЗУМІТИ і  - і буде Вам щастя.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Людо, цей Кіт якраз тієї породи, що приховує за нібито українськістю суто татаромонгольське бажання верхівки гарбати до останнього цвяха.

Будівництво на узбережжі (це для Кота) - неприпустима річ не тільки з міркувань збереження зеленої зони Одеси та запобігання зсуву грунтів. З точки зору робочих місць це недолуга відмазка. Робочі місця будівельникам? Ну то рік-два тут попрацюють гастарбайтери та й поїдуть, після чого залишаться робочі місця у сфері "кушать подано" та для комунальних робочих (куди теж здебільшого беруть невибагливих провінціалів, а не розпальцованих міських). 
А ось парк на узбережжі - і як місце відпочинку, і як джерело повітря -  буде вже втрачено незворотньо. Ще й через певний час усе це монтекарло до води поповзе.

І ще для Кота. Не будуйте собі ілюзій. Як курорт ми потрібні хіба нам самим. В такому екологічному та інфраструктурному стані, як зараз перебуває Одеса, про більш-менш пристойний курорт не може бути й мови. Тому цивілізований турист, який хоче мати відпочинок, а не гембель, сюди носа не суне. А знищувати зелену зону заради гопоти, яка сюди їздить обригувати Аркадію - вибачайте.

----------


## JN

Каждый раз, когда я читаю посты сторонников застройки побережья, я испытываю ощущение человека, который оттолкнулся и летит с горы, и уже больше ничего контролировать не в силах, хоть, пока, еще едет...

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Каждый раз, когда я читаю посты сторонников застройки побережья, я испытываю ощущение человека, который оттолкнулся и летит с горы, и уже больше ничего контролировать не в силах, хоть, пока, еще едет...


 Тормозиииии!!!!!!!

----------


## _A_l_

Берег - нижняя терраса, примыкающая к пляжам должен быть застроен. Из-за слабых осадочных грунтов и отсутствия скального основания - высотками на буронабивных или аналогичных сваях с плитно-свайными фундаментами.
С последующей намывкой широких (40-100 м.) песчаных (а галька - лучше) пляжей. Иначе за следующие лет 50-100 сползет нафиг в море средняя терраса (вместе с трассой "Здоровье" и тем, что сейчас еще называтся "Парк Юность"), которая, для тех кто не знает, образовалась   в результате сползания части верхней террасы. 
Примеров застройки побережий во всем мире за последние 50 лет - полно, например,  .
Схема аналогичного строительства, например,  http://www.yurkevich.ru/3r14.php .
Застройка побережья Бостона ниже - вид  со стороны Бостонской бухты залива Массачусетс.

----------


## Pinky

Карфаген должен быть разрушен! Автор, а чего дубайские постройки не прицепил? Конечно, в Одессе, денег немножечко меньше, чем в Эмиратах, но на парочку намывных островов хватит? Чего мелочиться?
А пропустить фазу "поделить-застроить" и сразу перейти к фазе насыпки пляжей Ваш блестящий план позволяет?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Берег - нижняя терраса, примыкающая к пляжам должен быть застроен. Из-за слабых осадочных грунтов и отсутствия скального основания - высотками на буронабивных или аналогичных сваях с плитно-свайными фундаментами.
> С последующей намывкой широких (40-100 м.) песчаных (а галька - лучше) пляжей. Иначе за следующие лет 50-100 сползет нафиг в море средняя терраса (вместе с трассой "Здоровье" и тем, что сейчас еще называтся "Парк Юность"), которая, для тех кто не знает, образовалась   в результате сползания части верхней террасы.


 Перед тем как такое писать почитаете и поузнавайте как образовались пляжи и все склоны, вместе с трассой "Здоровья" .....
.... ещё бы сказали что волнорезы и пирсы это тоже следствие СПОЛЗАНИЯ.... 

А если хотите Бостон, то в начале наделайте ошибок в слове Одесса, а потом сравнивайте две несравнимые разницы 

И вообще Вас больше угнетает природа склонов или красота Пересыпи???? Так может в начале там перестроить и склоны оставить для парков которых в Одессе и так СЛИШКОМ МНОГО???

----------


## Captain M

> Берег - нижняя терраса, примыкающая к пляжам должен быть застроен. Из-за слабых осадочных грунтов и отсутствия скального основания - высотками на буронабивных или аналогичных сваях с плитно-свайными фундаментами.
> С последующей намывкой широких (40-100 м.) песчаных (а галька - лучше) пляжей. Иначе за следующие лет 50-100 сползет нафиг в море средняя терраса (вместе с трассой "Здоровье" и тем, что сейчас еще называтся "Парк Юность"), которая, для тех кто не знает, образовалась   в результате сползания части верхней террасы...


 Информация для тех, кто не знает: парк называется "Юбилейный" и образовался он в результате искусственного уполаживания склонов и высадки различных пород деревьев.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Берег - нижняя терраса, примыкающая к пляжам должен быть застроен. Из-за слабых осадочных грунтов и отсутствия скального основания - высотками на буронабивных или аналогичных сваях с плитно-свайными фундаментами.
> С последующей намывкой широких (40-100 м.) песчаных (а галька - лучше) пляжей. Иначе за следующие лет 50-100 сползет нафиг в море средняя терраса (вместе с трассой "Здоровье" и тем, что сейчас еще называтся "Парк Юность"), которая, для тех кто не знает, образовалась   в результате сползания части верхней террасы. 
> Примеров застройки побережий во всем мире за последние 50 лет - полно, например,  .
> Схема аналогичного строительства, например,  http://www.yurkevich.ru/3r14.php .
> Застройка побережья Бостона ниже - вид  со стороны Бостонской бухты залива Массачусетс.


 ======
Не надо никого пугать "сползанием" и "примерами застройки"
Эти "примеры" реализуются  не для предотвращения оползней а исключительно для получения легкой прибыли...
Что может быть лучше застройки в парках ...когда 90% деревьев можно уничтожить,а остальные 10% будут сопутствующими товарами к бетонно-стеклянным уродинам...Так что всех желающих застройщиков с рабочими местами- к всем  матерям на реконструкцию Пересыпи...
Нормальные люди хотят не твоих "примеров",они хотят  вот этих-

----------


## Люд-milka

> Примеров застройки побережий во всем мире за последние 50 лет - полно, например, 
> Застройка побережья Бостона ниже - вид  со стороны Бостонской бухты залива Массачусетс.


 Вы правда считаете приведенные на фото примеры КРАСИВЫМИ?

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Примеров застройки побережий во всем мире за последние 50 лет - полно, например,  .


 Сиднейская опера, да. Она сейчас закрыта, и здание-ракушка будет в ближайшее время сноситься. 
Ибо сия краса помпезная неумолимо ползет-с.  В зале уже трещины на стенах.

----------


## coder_ak

*Vlada_Ya*, где это вы такую глупость прочитали? Работает опера, билеты во всю продаются.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Мне нет необходимости о таких вещах читать - у меня достаточно живых источников,  к примеру среди гастролирующих музыкантов. 
Театр в аварийном состоянии и под угрозой сноса - об этом известно уже года два или три. Как минимум ему грозит капитальный ремонт, который оценивается в 600 млн. долларов только на первом этапе.

----------


## coder_ak

Т.е. вот все эти анонсы на официальном сайте http://www.sydneyoperahouse.com/ неправда? И конечно, здание, которое считается одним из чудес света снесут.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/news/7140/ первая попавшаяся ссылка на слова "Сиднейская опера". Последний ремонт там, кстати закончился только в 2009 году, после этого здание открыли для зрителей и возобновились спектакли. Но угроза оползня не исчезла.

На официальном сайте Одесской мэрии, кстати, написано, что Одесса - самый комфортный город мира.
И Вы тоже можете *у себя на сайте* что-то написать. Но реальной ситуации это не меняет. 
Совет: не спорьте о том, чего не знаете наверняка. Будете ну *очень* глупо выглядеть.

----------


## coder_ak

Да, да, я тоже умею пользоваться поиском и даже почитал по ссылке из этой статьи новость на BBC, но там тоже никаких ужасов не рассказывают. Еще вот надо одного форумчанина живущего в Австралии позвать, пусть расскажет, так сказать из первых рук.

----------


## Gammy Bear

> http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/news/7140/ первая попавшаяся ссылка на слова "Сиднейская опера". Последний ремонт там, кстати закончился только в 2009 году, после этого здание открыли для зрителей и возобновились спектакли. Но угроза оползня не исчезла.
> 
> На официальном сайте Одесской мэрии, кстати, написано, что Одесса - самый комфортный город мира.
> И Вы тоже можете *у себя на сайте* что-то написать. Но реальной ситуации это не меняет. 
> *Совет: не спорьте о том, чего не знаете наверняка.* Будете ну *очень* глупо выглядеть.


 Боюсь, что тогда в теме никого не останется. А то тут все - специалисты по берегоукрепительным работам и борьбе с оползнями.
А городов с застройкой берега - таки полно. И городов с мостами через залив. И городов с метро в сложных условиях - тоже много. Я даже себе не представляю, если бы в Одессе предложили строить туннель наподобие того, который через Ла-Манш - вот тут уж бы все критики порезвились.

Мое мнение такое - застраивать прибрежную часть - необходимо. По такому принципу: застроить процентов 20, условно говоря, чтобы можно было содержать остальные 80 в виде зеленой зоны. К сожалению, в Одессе, все хотят одного - дерибана. Поэтому оппозиция категорически против, а мэрия, - категорически за. Потому что оппозиции хочется власти и может быть им даже искренне кажется, что когда они к ней придут - они обойдутся без дерибана склонов, ибо остального хватит с головой.

Но как показывает практика - не хватит. А одесситы, вместо того, чтобы вдумчиво проанализировать, за счет чего можно ДЕЙСТВИТЕЛЬНО содержать эту оргоменную территорию, продолжают размышлять идеальными категориями и бросаться в крайности.

С таким подходом, вижу только два варианта событий: или бесконтрольный дерибан всего побережья или склоны в естественном виде с грязью и оползнями. 

Конечно же, идеальным является третий вариант - когда склоны в целости и сохранности, и все работы ведутся. Но, внимание, вопрос: откуда деньги взять? Идеалисты сразу же скажут - а пусть на Думской не воруют, и денег хватит всем. А мне вот интересно, если они там перестанут воровать, то чем лучше склонов, например, общественный транспорт? Коммуникации и инфраструктура? Да почти все в городе находится в состоянии полного износа с советстских времен и нуждается в капитальном ремонте/замене. Я уже молчу о проектах развития. 

В связи с этим единственным экономически реальными вариантом я вижу вариант, при котором та или иная сфера сама (насколько это возможно) окупает свои затраты и финансирует свое развитие. Остальные планы - красивы и справедливы, но имхо просто социалистичны и утопичны.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Еще вот надо одного форумчанина живущего в Австралии позвать,


 На всякий случай спросите его, когда он последний раз был в опере  :smileflag:

----------


## Люд-milka

выше приводили пример Бостона. урбанистический монстр. 
я бы не хотела, чтобы Одесса в такое превратилась

----------


## Jina

> ======
> Не надо никого пугать "сползанием" и "примерами застройки"
> Эти "примеры" реализуются  не для предотвращения оползней а исключительно для получения легкой прибыли...
> Что может быть лучше застройки в парках ...когда 90% деревьев можно уничтожить,а остальные 10% будут сопутствующими товарами к бетонно-стеклянным уродинам...Так что всех желающих застройщиков с рабочими местами- к всем  матерям на реконструкцию Пересыпи...
> Нормальные люди хотят не твоих "примеров",они хотят  вот этих-


 Хочу,чтобы склоны оставались такими,как на фотках, какими мы их знаем.

Неужели это так дорого? Направить туда отряд дворников,чтобы следили за чистотой и отряд милиции,чтобы следили за порядком.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Хочу,чтобы склоны оставались такими,как на фотках, какими мы их знаем.
> 
> Неужели это так дорого? Направить туда отряд дворников,чтобы следили за чистотой и отряд милиции,чтобы следили за порядком.


 отряд какого количества?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> отряд какого количества?


 А лучше залить бетоном?

----------


## Shark XL

Может для начала соберемся на Субботник?. Хотя у меня такое чувство, что и десяток человек не насобирать на этом форуме.

----------


## _A_l_

> да, я немного не так Вас понял. Снова проиллюсрирую эту тему цитатой.
> 
>   Рассмотрим, что такое обычный оползень. Для примера возьмём берег реки: под слоем грунта идут наносные слои, это - глина. Попала сюда вода - и эта масса сползла вниз.
> 
> У нас совершенно другой характер. Рисуем предоползневое состояние. Вот тут нагрузка, море наступает на город, волны размывают пляж (рис. 1) - нарушается равновесие. Появляется закол (рис. 2), потом вся эта масса опускается вниз, а в море она выходит  и дальше пляж, а за ним - опять обрыв. Между выходом почвы и береговым обрывом наступает равновесие - как весы (рис. 3). Дальше вода снова наступает, размывает подъем почвы – появляется следующий закол (рис. 4), часть берега опять опускается вниз, а в море - наоборот, появляется подъем грунта... 
> 
> Что  сделали? Во – первых,  сняли эту нагрузку, так называемое уполаживание склона. Теперь, в районе бровки склона прошли дренажные трубы, они стоят очень часто по побережью. Вода, попадая в них, через штольни выходит в море. Кроме того, по склону мы посадили деревья, и они корнями удерживают грунт. Чтобы вода не вымывала поверхность склона,  сделали систему канавок, по которым вода уходит. Огромная работа была проведена от 16 станции до Ланжерона, вот эта вся береговая полоса, она имеет 12 – 15 километров, оснащена траверсами и волноломами. Эта система должна держать песок. Как только песок уйдет - опять будет закол.


 Покуда не будет полностью НАГРУЖЕНА (застроена высотками - не пропадать же стройматериалам) нижняя терраса - угроза оползней сохраняется...

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Покуда не будет полностью НАГРУЖЕНА (застроена высотками - не пропадать же стройматериалам) нижняя терраса - угроза оползней сохраняется...


 Вы хоть понимаете инженерную идею «склонов», и что надо делать чтоб оползни не продолжались? Или Вам просто ненавистна природа? 
То что Вы предлагаете во много раз ускорит процессы разрушения склонов, а если ещё учесть качество строительных работ проводимых нашими строителями то это ещё больше усилит разрушения береговой линии.

----------


## _A_l_

> Вы хоть понимаете инженерную идею «склонов», и что надо делать чтоб оползни не продолжались?


  Будучи действительным членом Инженерной Академии Украины и директором проектно-изыскательского института, считаю, что понимаю. Предотвратить оползни может только нагружение и укрепление нижней, береговой, вплотную примыкающей к морю, террасы. 
См.  ДБН В.1.1-3-97 "Инженерная защита *территорий*, зданий и сооружений от оползней и обвалов. Основные положения" -  http://www.proxima.com.ua/dbn/articles.php?clause=736

Схематическое образование оползня при неукрепленной нижней террасе склона - http://www.ema.gov.au/www/ema/rwpgsl...ined_large.jpg .

----------


## Destin

Но строить-то собираются как раз на средней террасе склонов, а не на нижней, как вы пишите. Взгляните на проект михаников Украины:
http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/

----------


## _A_l_

> Но строить-то собираются как раз на средней террасе склонов, а не на нижней, как вы пишите. Взгляните на проект михаников Украины: http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/


  Верно! Надземная часть зданий - на уровне средней террасы! Но опорная плита зданий под которой будет располагаться берегоукрепляющее свайное поле (сваи диаметром 800-1200 мм и длиной 40-60 метров) - на уровне моря!

----------


## Destin

Сваи длиной 40-60 метров, это что-то новенькое :smileflag:  До этого глазыриным были озвучены цифры 25-30 м.

----------


## _A_l_

> Сваи длиной 40-60 метров, это что-то новенькое До этого глазыриным были озвучены цифры 25-30 м.


 Глазырин (май 2009): "В частности, данный проект предусматривает установку 1620 буронабивных свай высотой 25-35 м."
Это данные технического проекта. В рабочем проекте длина свай увеличена.
"... *ошибки уже были сделаны*, когда строительством высоток была нагружена верхняя терраса склонов. «Теперь надо строить и на средней террасе, чтобы этот участок побережья не постигла участь Дачи Ковалевского»".

----------


## Скрытик

> Глазырин (май 2009): "В частности, данный проект предусматривает установку 1620 буронабивных свай высотой 25-35 м."
> Это данные технического проекта. В рабочем проекте длина свай увеличена.
> "... *ошибки уже были сделаны*, когда строительством высоток была нагружена верхняя терраса склонов. «Теперь надо строить и на средней террасе, чтобы этот участок побережья не постигла участь Дачи Ковалевского»".


 Вы хоть думайте кого цитировать, да? 
Глазырин вообще полный профан и урод. Столько вреда сколько он нанес Одессе еще поискать нужно

----------


## Destin

> "... ошибки уже были сделаны, когда строительством высоток была нагружена верхняя терраса склонов. «Теперь надо строить и на средней террасе, чтобы этот участок побережья не постигла участь Дачи Ковалевского»".


 Отличная идея! Сделали ошибку, теперь давайте застроим и среднюю террасу, и нижнюю террасу. Всё в железобетон!
Будучи действительным членом Инженерной Академии Украины и директором проектно-изыскательского института, вам не приходило в голову, что предотвратить оползни можно не только нагружая все эти террасы?
Уникальный, внедренный в жизнь проект берегозащитных сооружений, состоящий из ситемы пляжей, волнорезов, траверз, штолен, лотков, отводящих грунтовые воды, и парка (того самого, что вы назвали "Юность") - это и есть *оптимальный и подтвержденный временем* проект по защите Одесских склонов от оползней.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Будучи действительным членом Инженерной Академии Украины и директором проектно-изыскательского института, считаю, что понимаю. Предотвратить оползни может только нагружение и укрепление нижней, береговой, вплотную примыкающей к морю, террасы. 
> См.  ДБН В.1.1-3-97 "Инженерная защита *территорий*, зданий и сооружений от оползней и обвалов. Основные положения" -  http://www.proxima.com.ua/dbn/articles.php?clause=736
> 
> Схематическое образование оползня при неукрепленной нижней террасе склона - http://www.ema.gov.au/www/ema/rwpgsl...ined_large.jpg .


 Так бы и сразу сказали, что имеете прямой интерес в застройке склонов....

И конечно легче уничтожить природу на склонах и застроить всё зелёное получив ОГРОМНУЮ ЛИЧНУЮ ВЫГОДУ чем изменить пром зону Пересыпи
и тем самым изменить в лучшую сторону облик города.

----------


## _A_l_

> Вы хоть думайте кого цитировать, да? 
> Глазырин вообще полный профан и урод. Столько вреда сколько он нанес Одессе еще поискать нужно


 *Покорнейше прошу меня извинить за нижеследующий, несколько объемный текст!*

*ГЛАЗЫРИН Владимир Львович* (р. 24.02.1940, Свердловск),
 архитектор, чл. СА СССР (1965),
 канд. архитектуры (1998),
 проф. Одесской гос. академии стр-ва и архитектуры (1992),
 чл.корр. Академии стр-ва и архитектуры Украины (1993),
 засл. архитектор Украины (1998),
 лауреат пр. Ленинского комсомола (1980, за проект Дворца пионеров и школьников на Алом поле),
 Гос. пр. РСФСР (1991, за проект здания Чел. театра драмы).

 Окончил архит.-строит. ф-т УПИ (1963) и был направлен в институт  “Челябинскгражданпроект”, где работал архитектором, гл. архитектором проектов, с 1969 рук. мастерской № 4.
 В 1972–84 гл. архитектор города, затем  гл.архитектор “Челябинскгражданпроекта” (1985–89).
В этот период избирался деп. гор. Совета 7 созывов, чл. центр. правления и секретариата СА СССР.
*С февраля 1989, после победы на Всесоюз. конкурсе, работал гл. архитектором Одессы.*
 Участвовал в строительствеве и художественном оформлении Одесского порта (пам. “Золотое дитя” совм. с Э. Неизвестным, 1995).
По его проектам совм. с гл. архитектором Одесской обл. М. Мурмановым в Одессе построены церковь Христиан евангельской веры (1996) и церковь Новоапостольской веры (1997). Автор памятника О. Дерибасу (1994), погибшим сотрудникам УВД (1997), одесситам-чернобыльцам (1998), А. С. Пушкину и Л. Утесову (2000).
 Авт. многочисл. статей в науч. и периодич. изд., посв. архитектуре;  Участник 22 коллективных художеств. выставок, в т. ч. междунар.: на Кубе (1963), в США (1993), Болгарии (1996). Персон. выставки проходили в Чел. (1979, 1982), Москве (1982), Одессе (1996, 1997, 2000).

*Еще раз покорнейше прошу меня извинить за объемный текст*
С уважаемым научной общественностью Одессы Владимиром Львовичем Глазыриным, к сожалению, совместных проектов у меня не было.

----------


## _A_l_

> Так бы и сразу сказали, что имеете прямой интерес в застройке склонов...


  Ни малейшего интереса не имею - ни прямого, ни косвенного. Никакого вообще. Проектный институт в котором я работаю, занимается, к сожалению, выполнением мелких проектов для дальнего зарубежья и сдачей свободных площадей в аренду )).
Просто обыватели и специалисты по-разному смотрят на одни и те же вещи. 
Обыватель смотрит  - на 16-й Фонтана - вроде пляж. А специалист понимает, что это "песчаный волногаситель" - искусственно намытое берегоукрепительное сооружение...

Одесса, послевоенный берег Большого Фонтана  - http://www.sheleg.ru/foto1/main.php?g2_itemId=656 .

----------


## Олег.Л

> Ни малейшего интереса не имею - ни прямого, ни косвенного. Никакого вообще. Проектный институт в котором я работаю, занимается, к сожалению, выполнением мелких проектов для дальнего зарубежья и сдачей свободных площадей в аренду )).
> Просто обыватели и специалисты по-разному смотрят на одни и те же вещи. 
> Обыватель смотрит  - на 16-й Фонтана - вроде пляж. А специалист понимает, что это "песчаный волногаситель" - искусственно намытое берегоукрепительное сооружение...
> 
> Одесса, послевоенный берег Большого Фонтана  - http://www.sheleg.ru/foto1/main.php?g2_itemId=656 .


 ================
После того,как в 60-тых был создан "Юбилейный" ,никаких подвижек грунта и оползей от Ланжерона и далее не наблюдалось,не так ли?
Рассказы о "необходимости" возникли,как обоснование застройки....Сразу появились темы об ветхости штолен,,дренажа,запущенности парка,необходимости отстрела диких коз ,выходящих ночью на охоту и насилующих отдыхающих шашлычников....
Но не нашлось никого,кто-бы мог надавать подзатыльников горсоветовским "профессионалам" и не дать возможность например сыпать _такой_ песок и _таким_ способом...
Потом можно для проформы руками разводить,выписывать штрафы,показательно негодовать...и продолжать пытаться делать тоже самое...

----------


## Dema

> [B]
> По его проектам *совм. с гл. архитектором Одесской обл. М. Мурмановым* в Одессе построены церковь Христиан евангельской веры (1996) и церковь Новоапостольской веры (1997). Автор памятника О. Дерибасу (1994), погибшим сотрудникам УВД (1997), одесситам-чернобыльцам (1998), А. С. Пушкину и Л. Утесову (2000).
> 
> 
> *Еще раз покорнейше прошу меня извинить за объемный текст*
> С уважаемым научной общественностью Одессы Владимиром Львовичем Глазыриным, к сожалению, совместных проектов у меня не было.


 Связку с Мурмановым я бы не записывал в достоинства (скорее позор).

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Ни малейшего интереса не имею - ни прямого, ни косвенного. Никакого вообще. Проектный институт в котором я работаю, занимается, к сожалению, выполнением мелких проектов для дальнего зарубежья и сдачей свободных площадей в аренду )).
> Просто обыватели и специалисты по-разному смотрят на одни и те же вещи. 
> Обыватель смотрит  - на 16-й Фонтана - вроде пляж. А специалист понимает, что это "песчаный волногаситель" - искусственно намытое берегоукрепительное сооружение...
> 
> Одесса, послевоенный берег Большого Фонтана  - http://www.sheleg.ru/foto1/main.php?g2_itemId=656 .


 А чего решили что кроме Вас все остальные - обыватели???

А не хотите показать проект который был разработан и освоен после 60 г где несколько изменился берег и та картинка которую вы представили???

И опыт строительства уже есть: спорт комплекс в пгт Черноморское и возле Новой Дафиновке тоже строили ... Результат очень печальный.
Хотим и в Одессе такие строительства? И может ответите по поводу столь пристальных взглядов в сторону склонов и полное игнорирование Пересыпи????

----------


## Скрытик

> *Еще раз покорнейше прошу меня извинить за объемный текст*
> С уважаемым научной общественностью Одессы Владимиром Львовичем Глазыриным, к сожалению, совместных проектов у меня не было.


 Мне достаточно видеть те творения на улицах нашего города, которые он уттвердил будучи главным архитектором.
Вот пример:


Это как нужно ненавидеть Одессу, что бы подписать такой проект??? На секунду задумайтесь о том что оно настроит на берегу? Постите, но иногда с возрастом человек впадает в маразм и этим пользуются окружающие, особенно если подмазать зелеными бумажками (((

----------


## JN

> Будучи действительным членом Инженерной Академии Украины и директором проектно-изыскательского института, считаю, что понимаю.


 Считать конечно можно, только вот ДБН(державни будивэльни нормы) техническим документом считать уж никак нельзя. И универсальным заменителем инженерных расчетов его считают только архитекторы, но им простительно - гуманитарии, и их руководители, котороые видят в них оправдание собственных просчетов. Слава богу, что расчитывали и возводили наши берегоукрепительные сооружения, в основном инженеры и геологи. Вы красиво рассказываете что пляж - это волноотбойник, но забываете, что он не только и не столько волноотбойник, сколько противовес. Наши склоны подвижны, такова особенность местных грунтов. Их удерживает лишь равновесие. На какой чаше весов Вы хотите построить многотонные "коробки"?

----------


## Dema

> Считать конечно можно, только вот ДБН(державни будивэльни нормы) техническим документом считать уж никак нельзя. И универсальным заменителем инженерных расчетов его считают только архитекторы, но им простительно - гуманитарии, и их руководители, котороые видят в них оправдание собственных просчетов. Слава богу, что расчитывали и возводили наши берегоукрепительные сооружения, в основном инженеры и геологи. Вы красиво рассказываете что пляж - это волноотбойник, но забываете, что он не только и не столько волноотбойник, сколько противовес. *Наши склоны подвижны*, такова особенность местных грунтов. *Их удерживает лишь равновесие*. На какой чаше весов Вы хотите построить многотонные "коробки"?


 Недавно делали мне геологию одного участка склонов - там четко было прописано "Состояние - шаткого равновесия".

----------


## Jina

> отряд какого количества?


 Вы за дворников или за милиционеров спрашиваете?

----------


## Jina

> Покуда не будет полностью НАГРУЖЕНА (застроена высотками - не пропадать же стройматериалам) нижняя терраса - угроза оползней сохраняется...


 За что мы тут переживаем? За угрозу оползней или за пропажу стройматериалов?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Считать конечно можно, только вот ДБН(державни будивэльни нормы) техническим документом считать уж никак нельзя. И универсальным заменителем инженерных расчетов его считают только архитекторы, но им простительно - гуманитарии, и их руководители, котороые видят в них оправдание собственных просчетов. Слава богу, что расчитывали и возводили наши берегоукрепительные сооружения, в основном инженеры и геологи. Вы красиво рассказываете что пляж - это волноотбойник, но забываете, что он не только и не столько волноотбойник, сколько противовес. Наши склоны подвижны, такова особенность местных грунтов. Их удерживает лишь равновесие. На какой чаше весов Вы хотите построить многотонные "коробки"?


 Да какие там чаши весов... там ж ДЭНЬГЫ ДАЮТЬ...

Для уважаемого *_A_l_*
Пляж то он волногаситель но в первую очередь волну гасит волнорез и в то же время поддерживает склоны. Одни умники их уже хотели сносить волнорезы дабы спасти прибрежную фауну... А другой умник совсем недавно песок насыпал на пляжи как в песочницы... А теперь Вы с лозунгами "Застроим склоны" чтоб спасти от оползней....

Может оставите в покое архитектуру склонов в покое???? Или больше нет свободной земли? Или деньги для Вас выше всего?

----------


## Буджак

> Берег - нижняя терраса, примыкающая к пляжам должен быть застроен. Из-за слабых осадочных грунтов и отсутствия скального основания - высотками на буронабивных или аналогичных сваях с плитно-свайными фундаментами.
> С последующей намывкой широких (40-100 м.) песчаных (а галька - лучше) пляжей. Иначе за следующие лет 50-100 сползет нафиг в море средняя терраса (вместе с трассой "Здоровье" и тем, что сейчас еще называтся "Парк Юность"), которая, для тех кто не знает, образовалась в результате сползания части верхней террасы. 
> Примеров застройки побережий во всем мире за последние 50 лет - полно, например,  .
> Схема аналогичного строительства, например, http://www.yurkevich.ru/3r14.php .
> Застройка побережья Бостона ниже - вид со стороны Бостонской бухты залива Массачусетс.
> Миниатюры


 Кстати, а кто-нибудь знает, как строили здаие Оперы в Сиднее? Изначально стоимость проекта оценивалась в 7 миллионов долларов (австралийских, естественно). Открытие ожидалось в феврале 1963 года... Открылся он, кажется, в 1974 году, строительство обошлось в 107 миллионов... Нам это надо???

----------


## Jina

> Уникальный, внедренный в жизнь проект берегозащитных сооружений, состоящий из ситемы пляжей, волнорезов, траверз, штолен, лотков, отводящих грунтовые воды, и парка (того самого, что вы назвали "Юность") - это и есть *оптимальный и подтвержденный временем* проект по защите Одесских склонов от оползней.


 Хорошо бы ,если проектно-изыскательный институт во главе со своим директором,не изобретал бы велосипед,а ознакомился с действующим и оправдавшим себя временем проектом берегозащитных сооружений.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Одесса, послевоенный берег Большого Фонтана  - http://www.sheleg.ru/foto1/main.php?g2_itemId=656 .


 Я так понял, по Вашим высказываниям про это:
*В связи с активизацией оползневых процессов и разрушением берегов, в 60-х годах началось строительство системы противооползневых сооружений (ПОС) на Одесском побережье. В процессе строительства ПОС были выположены и закреплены растительностью приморские склоны, пробурены дренажные скважины и оборудованы дренажные штольни и ливневые лотки, через которые осуществляется сброс дренажных и ливневых вод в море. Важная составная часть ПОС - берегозащитные сооружения, состоящие из траверсов, бун, волноломов, берегоукреплений и волноотбойных стенок. Для создания рекреационной зоны на побережье были намыты песчаные пляжи.*
Вы ни чего не знаете???

К сожалению, Ваши высказывания и приведения ссылок, не вызвало удивления...
Вот так у нас строят и проектируют. Простите, _как мне кажется_, проф знаний явно не хватает у большинства наших руководителей или, что часто происходит, деньги затмевают всё разумное...

----------


## JN

> Хорошо бы ,если проектно-изыскательный институт во главе со своим директором,не изобретал бы велосипед,а ознакомился с действующим и оправдавшим себя временем проектом берегозащитных сооружений.


 Хорошо бы, но из ДБНов это не следует, как из из рисунка, что он привел. Зато интересы...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Это как нужно ненавидеть Одессу, что бы подписать такой проект??? На секунду задумайтесь о том что оно настроит на берегу? Постите, но иногда с возрастом человек впадает в маразм и этим пользуются окружающие, особенно если подмазать зелеными бумажками (((


 За это в первую очередь нужно Тарпана "благодарить". Если как вы говорите Глазырин впал в маразм, то этот деятель по-моему с маразмом родился.

----------


## JN

> Вы ни чего не знаете???


 Не знает, конечно. Как не знает и того, что та часть разреза, на его ссылке, нижняя, где грунт выпирается, в нашем случае, находится под водой.  :smileflag:  Что можно пронаблюдать в местах, где на бунах поднимаются плиты.

----------


## _A_l_

> ... та часть разреза, на его ссылке, нижняя, где грунт выпирается, в нашем случае, находится под водой. Что можно пронаблюдать в местах, где на бунах поднимаются плиты.


 Совершенно верно подмечено! Нижная терраса (с плитами) поднимается. А верхняя, соответственно опускается.  
Так нагрузить нижнюю террасу нужно как раз для того, чтобы перестали опускаться верхняя и средняя террасы. 

Возвращаемся на 2,5 года назад к сообщению https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1806585&postcount=36 , в котором ДЕТАЛЬНО объяснена с картинками динамика подвижек Одесских (в частности) прибрежных склонов.

Прочитали? Так там есть ключевая фраза "Как только песок уйдет - опять будет закол."
За 40 лет эксплуатации берегоукрепительных сооружений, построенных в 60-е годы прошлого века четко выяснилось, что сколько песка не намывай (в конце 80-х ширина песчаных пляжей достигала сотен метров - чуть ли не до волноломов), его массы НЕДОСТАТОЧНО для сохранения равновесия склонов, которые, как верно сказано выше, находятся в состоянии неустойчивого равновесия.  
Поэтому, нижнюю террасу для предотвращения оползней верхней, нужно нагрузить куда больше. Современный способ такого нагружения - строительство тяжелых зданий со сроками службы 75-150 лет на свайных полях нижних террас с последующей намывкой песчано-галечных пляжей дальше в море. 

Примечание для пояснения термина "неустойчивое равновесие склона".
В случае неблагоприятного слабого (5-7-8 баллов) землетрясения с "плохой", перепендикулярной берегу, направленностью поперечных колебаний  земной коры может, не дай Бог, сползти вниз по заводненному глинистому основанию весь парк Шевченко вкупе с  Французским бульваром...  

Трещина закола. Расширение на 50см., 16ст. Б.Фонтана. Май.2009 - http://www.ukrgeo.org/igallery/v/inggeo_obsled/working_materials/work_2009/?g2_showId=23804  и http://ukrgeo.net/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=23805&g2_serialNumber=2

----------


## _A_l_

Свежие обвалы массива понтических известняков с 28 на 29 марта 2008 года, общим объемом более 250 м.куб. 16 ст. Большого Фонтана

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Кстати, а кто-нибудь знает, *как строили здаие Оперы в Сиднее?* Изначально стоимость проекта оценивалась в 7 миллионов долларов (австралийских, естественно). Открытие ожидалось в феврале 1963 года... Открылся он, кажется, в 1974 году, строительство обошлось в 107 миллионов... Нам это надо???


  - дополню немного из истории сиднейского шедевра, ИМХО, - ищем "точки соприкосновения" с нашими прожектами нью-васюков :


> ..*Они остановили свой выбор на скалистом мысе* Беннeлонг Пойнт близ кольцевой набережной - узловой точке, где горожане пересаживались с паромов на поезда и автобусы. На этом мысе,.. стоял Форт Макуори - настоящее чудище, поздневикторианская подделка под старину. За его мощными стенами с бойницами и зубчатыми башенками скрывалось скромное учреждение - центральное трамвайное депо..


  - правда место оч. похоже на наши оплзнеОПАСНЫЕ *Склоны-ПАРК*?, можно сравнить "скалистый мыс" и наши, удерживаемые корнями растений\волнорезами+полуразрушен. дренажн. системой.., плывуче-текучие глинки..ИМХО. 
Немного цифр и дат: 



> ..*17 мая 1955* года *правительство штата дало разрешение на строительство* Оперного театра на Беннeлонг Пойнте *при условии, что государственные средства не понадобятся.* На проект здания *был объявлен международный конкурс.. прислано 223 работы* ..


  - победителем конкурса объявили в 1957 году датчанина Йорна Утцона. 



> .. *ко второму марта 1959* года, когда Джо Кейхилл *заложил первый камень* нового здания, основные инженерные проблемы были еще не решены..Первая оценка стоимости проекта в три с половиной миллиона фунтов была сделана "на глазок" репортером, который торопился сдать статью в набор. Оказалось, что даже стоимость первого подряда - на строительство фундамента и подиума, - оцененная в 2,75 миллиона фунтов, гораздо ниже реальной.. Когда Утцон решил сделать крыши сферическими, *пришлось взорвать начатый фундамент и заложить новый*, более прочный. *В январе 1963*-го был заключен контракт на возведение крыш стоимостью в 6,25 миллиона фунтов - очередной пример неоправданного оптимизма.., предел допустимых расходов был поднят до 12,5 миллионов.. 
> Новации.. не коснулись внешнего облика Оперы, на котором зиждется ее мировая слава, за одним (к сожалению, слишком заметным) исключением. Он заменил фанерные средники для стеклянных стен, напоминавшие крылья чайки, крашеными стальными окнами по моде 60-х. Но ему не удалось сладить с геометрией: изуродованные странными выпуклостями окна - предвестие полного краха внутри помещений. К 20 октября *1973 года*, дню торжественного открытия Оперы королевой Елизаветой, затраты на строительство составили 102 миллиона австралийских долларов (51 миллион фунтов по тогдашнему курсу). 75 процентов этой суммы были истрачены после ухода Утцона..


 Здесь немного о том, о чем писала Влада:


> .. Сиднейцы с удовольствием избавились бы от помпезной мишуры 60-х и достроили Оперу так, как хотелось Утцону, - сегодня деньги для них не проблема. Но поезд ушел.. Правда, в прошлом году он все-таки согласился подписать некий расплывчатый документ, на основе которого *предполагается разработать проект восстановления Оперы стоимостью в 35 миллионов фунтов*..


  -  http://www.belcanto.ru/sydney.html рекомендую прочесть..  Почему мы должны лишаться пляжей\парка\ТЗ !? Вот если бы у нас была такая же протяженность береговой линии, как в приведенных примерах да еще СКАЛИСТОЕ побережье!.. Еще надо посмотреть на СРОКИ+СУММЫ(с учетом соврем. курсов валют)+некоторые наши "национальные особенности" откатов\взяток..+наши грунты\почвы.. - "Боливар может не.."  - считаю, сравнивать с Сиднеем - не корректно.
Не удержусь ещё от одной цитаты :


> ..талант Утцона формировался *в годы Второй мировой* войны, когда коммерческое строительство почти остановилось.. Благодаря появлению лифта *один и тот же клочок земли мог сдаваться одновременно шестидесяти, а то и ста, словом, бог весть скольким арендаторам, и города начали расти вверх.* Иногда в современных мегаполисах попадаются оригинальные сооружения, способные поразить воображение (например, парижский Бобург), но в основном их облик определяют однотипные небоскребы со стальным каркасом и панельными стенами из строительного каталога. Впервые в истории человечества *красивейшие города мира становятся похожи друг на друга как близнецы*...


  - обратите внимание на время, КОГДА начали появляться "хмарочосы" и ПОЧЕМУ.. и как они "украшают-облагораживают.." - Ничего не напомнило?.. 
Ещё забыла о втором фото (Бостон)- ЧЕМ же горожане будут дышать?! - мы же на берегу МОРЯ, не ОКЕАНА живем! - Где-то читала, что Одессу проектировали так, что морск. бриз ПРОДУВАЛ город на 500 м, а какой бриз пробьется через этот "частокол из башен"? - Вы себе представляете в нашу летнюю жару - СМОГ от АВТОпробок, плюс испарения раскаленного асфальта!.. А деревья и кустарники, то, что ЕЩЁ УЦЕЛЕЛО, наши "облагораживатели" пустят под топор! Кстати, любителям позагорать - все готовы после полудня, ближе к обеду оказаться в ТЕНИ этих самых "хмарочосов"?!  
 Мне - абсолютному "чайнику" от архитектуры и ! ГЕОЛОГИИ.., - ясно , что наши Профессионалы - Инженеры и др. спецы, которые укрепляли\уполаживали Склоны, делали ДРЕНАЖНУЮ систему, закрепляли грунты, СПЕЦИАЛЬНО подобрав породы деревьев и кустарников ДЛЯ ПАРКА Юбилейный - БЫЛИ людьми дальновидными и ИХ назвать "защитничками склонов" - НИКТО бы не посмел, потому что учились не за бабло.. и работали на совесть ДЛЯ одесситов! Потому что знали, что их детям\внукам\.. ЖИТЬ В этом ГОРОДЕ! - ИМХО

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Совершенно верно подмечено! Нижная терраса (с плитами) поднимается. А верхняя, соответственно опускается.  
> Так нагрузить нижнюю террасу нужно как раз для того, чтобы перестали опускаться верхняя и средняя террасы. 
> 
> Возвращаемся на 2,5 года назад к сообщению https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1806585&postcount=36 , в котором ДЕТАЛЬНО объяснена с картинками динамика подвижек Одесских (в частности) прибрежных склонов.
> 
> Прочитали? Так там есть ключевая фраза "Как только песок уйдет - опять будет закол."
> За 40 лет эксплуатации берегоукрепительных сооружений, построенных в 60-е годы прошлого века четко выяснилось, что сколько песка не намывай (в конце 80-х ширина песчаных пляжей достигала сотен метров - чуть ли не до волноломов), его массы НЕДОСТАТОЧНО для сохранения равновесия склонов, которые, как верно сказано выше, находятся в состоянии неустойчивого равновесия.  
> Поэтому, нижнюю террасу для предотвращения оползней верхней, нужно нагрузить куда больше. Современный способ такого нагружения - строительство тяжелых зданий со сроками службы 75-150 лет на свайных полях нижних террас с последующей намывкой песчано-галечных пляжей дальше в море. 
> 
> ...


 А может хватит людей "разводить"????
* В январе-феврале 1998 г. дебит 12 штолен (штольня № 11 была передавлена в 1987 г.) и коллектора у причала на 16 станции Большого Фонтана составил 67 тыс. м3/сутки, а в море за линию волноломов поступало 16 % этого количества. Уменьшение доли объема дренажных вод, которые сбрасывались в открытое море произошло из-за разрушения лотков на траверсах. 
  В конце 90-х годов прекратился сброс дренажных вод из штольни СРЗ-2, и в настоящее время на Одесском побережье действуют 11 дренажных штолен и один коллектор.
Причиной такого положения стало прогрессирующее разрушение берегозащитных гидротехнических сооружений.*
ЕЩЁ очень радует знание шкалы сейсмических колебаний, лично для Вас:
*5 Довольно сильное - Общее сотрясение зданий, колебание мебели. Трещины в оконных стёклах и штукатурке. Пробуждение спящих
6 Сильное - Ощущается всеми. Картины падают со стен. Откалываются куски штукатурки, лёгкое повреждение зданий. 
7 Очень сильное - Трещины в стенах каменных домов. Антисейсмические, а также деревянные постройки остаются невредимыми.
8 Разрушительное - Трещины на крутых склонах и на сырой почве. Меняется уровень воды в колодцах. Памятники сдвигаются с места или опрокидываются. Падают дымовые трубы. Сильно повреждаются капитальные здания.*
Исходя из этого, личное мнение, про землетрясения совсем ни чего не знаете. О склонах либо не знаете вообще, но быстрей всего всё же деньги очень хоца заработать!!!!
За склонами следить надо и восстановить то что пришло в упадок за 40 с лишним лет, а не "застроим".  
Но больше всего повеселила фраза: *"в конце 80-х ширина песчаных пляжей достигала сотен метров - чуть ли не до волноломов"*
Вы, простите, с какого года живёте в Одессе????

----------


## JN

> Совершенно верно подмечено! Нижная терраса (с плитами) поднимается. А верхняя, соответственно опускается. 
> Так нагрузить нижнюю террасу нужно как раз для того, чтобы перестали опускаться верхняя и средняя террасы.


 Этой своей сентецией Вы мне напомнили уважаемого Вами Глазырина. Вы хоть прочитали пост, на который отвечали или предпочитаете писать то, что Вам( или не Вам) хочется. К чему эти общие слова? Нижняя терраса уже 40 лет как нагружена песчаными пляжами, бунами, волнорезами и именно она уравновешивает уположенный(согласно расчетам) склон. Просто надо песочка подсыпать, только не так, как это сделал Кучук. А еще надо привести в порядок и поддерживать дренажную систему. А лапшу свою, про "нагрузить" многоэтажками, оставьте для дегенератов.

----------


## Dema

> Этой своей сентецией Вы мне напомнили уважаемого Вами Глазырина. Вы хоть прочитали пост, на который отвечали или предпочитаете писать то, что Вам( или не Вам) хочется. К чему эти общие слова? Нижняя терраса уже 40 лет как нагружена песчаными пляжами, бунами, волнорезами и именно она уравновешивает уположенный(согласно расчетам) склон. Просто надо песочка подсыпать, только не так, как это сделал Кучук. А еще надо привести в порядок и поддерживать дренажную систему. А лапшу свою, про "нагрузить" многоэтажками, оставьте для дегенератов.


 И еще стоит напомнить любителям "свайных полей, как берегоукрепление" такое понятие "перфорация", и к чему она приводит (например в рулонах туалетной бумаги или в отрывных корешках на разных талонах и билетах).

----------


## Destin

> И еще стоит напомнить любителям "свайных полей, как берегоукрепление" такое понятие "перфорация", и к чему она приводит (например в рулонах туалетной бумаги или в отрывных корешках на разных талонах и билетах).


 А эти любители туалетной бумагой не пользуются, им её, наверное,  ДБНы заменяют :smileflag:

----------


## _A_l_

Смотрим на штриховую кривую линию, обозначенную единичкой - будушая поверхность скольжения нового здоровенного оползня. 
Все что нарисовано, находится на слое мокрой скользкой глины (обозначена как N1m). Именно на этой глине лежат Одесские известняки - мы это называем ракушечником.

Пока что науке (инженерной геологии) известен один способ предотвращения оползней выдавливания с разрушением верхней террасы - создание такой нагрузки на нижнюю террасу, чтобы она была примерно равна нагрузке под верхней террасой. 
При достижении практического равновесия оползневой процесс НА БЕРЕГУ прекращается - оползень смещается ПОД ВОДУ- на расстояние более 100-400 м от кромки прибоя и просто уполаживает наклон морского дна прибрежной зоны. 

Какие будут ДРУГИЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ для предотвращения будущего оползня?

Приложение.
Описание малого для Одесских масштабов оползня выдавливания (В смещение вовлечено порядка 1,0-1,5 млн. куб. м. пород) на берегу Волги в селе Широкий Буерак в Саратовской области - http://www.monitoring.nn.ru/zatonn.html .

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Смотрим на штриховую кривую линию, обозначенную единичкой - будушая поверхность скольжения нового здоровенного оползня. 
> Все что нарисовано, находится на слое мокрой скользкой глины (обозначена как N1m). Именно на этой глине лежат Одесские известняки - мы это называем ракушечником.
> 
> Пока что науке (инженерной геологии) известен один способ предотвращения оползней выдавливания с разрушением верхней террасы - создание такой нагрузки на нижнюю террасу, чтобы она была примерно равна нагрузке под верхней террасой. 
> При достижении практического равновесия оползневой процесс НА БЕРЕГУ прекращается - оползень смещается ПОД ВОДУ- на расстояние более 100-400 м от кромки прибоя и просто уполаживает наклон морского дна прибрежной зоны. 
> 
> Какие будут ДРУГИЕ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЯ для предотвращения будущего оползня?
> 
> Приложение.
> Описание малого для Одесских масштабов оползня выдавливания (В смещение вовлечено порядка 1,0-1,5 млн. куб. м. пород) на берегу Волги в селе Широкий Буерак в Саратовской области - http://www.monitoring.nn.ru/zatonn.html .


 Вы видно, моё мнение, не читаете тех литературу, а жаль. Как, видимо, не прочли устройство (ПОС) на Одесском побережье. Стоит прочесть... 
И Вы так и не ответили, после своего заявления :*"в конце 80-х ширина песчаных пляжей достигала сотен метров - чуть ли не до волноломов"*
Сколько лет Вы живёте в Одессе??? Вопрос открыт.
И по поводу описания малого оползня, там тоже есть система ПОС???

----------


## JN

> И Вы так и не ответили, после своего заявления :*"в конце 80-х ширина песчаных пляжей достигала сотен метров - чуть ли не до волноломов"*


 А он это, видимо, придумал, потому что в черте города Одесса такой ширины пляжей не было не только в 80-х, но вообще в памяти нескольких поколений не сохранилось.
Уважаемый _A_I_, вместо того, чтоб приводить наукообразные тексты с иллюстрациями, имеющими малое отношение к этим текстам, прочитали бы посты людей, с которыми Вы, якобы, дискутируете. Написано же в теме - склон УРАВНОВЕШЕН насыпными пляжами, которые, как раз и находятся на нижней террасе.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> А он это, видимо, придумал, потому что в черте города Одесса такой ширины пляжей не было не только в 80-х, но вообще в памяти нескольких поколений не сохранилось.
> Уважаемый _A_I_, вместо того, чтоб приводить наукообразные тексты с иллюстрациями, имеющими малое отношение к этим текстам, прочитали бы посты людей, с которыми Вы, якобы, дискутируете. Написано же в теме - склон УРАВНОВЕШЕН насыпными пляжами, которые, как раз и находятся на нижней террасе.


 Так и при этом надо ещё знать про дренажные скважины и  дренажные штольни и ливневые лотки и другие сооружения....
Но зачем всё это если деньги не пахнут, а на склонах и ОЧЕНЬ много, главное вцепиться в них крепче...
А нормальному человеку, моё мнение, должно быть стыдно за такое отношение к городу, хотя и не родному, но в котором живёшь!

И продолжаем идею, для Уважаемого *_A_I_*
 где для города зелёную зону оставим, так сказать лёгкие города? Где с детьми гулять? И ещё множество вопросов получается.... Я уже даже не говорю о том что если начать строительство то ни один дом не будет построен по нормам, а это приведёт к масштабным катастрофам, и что хуже к реальной угрозе многочисленных жертв среди населения. Или всё это, тоже мало "печёт" когда мелькают деньги???
И чуть не забыл... а что ж слышно с шкалой баллов землетрясения???

----------


## Jina

Выплыли наружу те самые,которые делают исследования и обоснования,а потом и разрешения под строительство. Их "профессионализм" поражает.

----------


## coder_ak

Ох тут такие специалисты по геологии собрались, что аж жуть. И главное, что кроме как докопаться до длины пляжей в 80-х ни к чему не могут. Но у всех своё мнение, естественно единственно верное.

----------


## Destin

Кодер, речь то о другом. Если была нагружена верхняя терраса склонов строительством многоэтажек, то это не доказывает, что для уравновешивания необходимо теперь застроить и среднюю, и нижнюю террасу склонов железобетонными монстрами со свайными полями чуть ли не до середины Земли. Уважаемый А_И_ предлагает заливать сваи диаметром до 120 см и глубиной до 60 м! А во сколько обойдется такой проект миханикам украины, если все делать по проекту, а не так, как они привыкли строить? Никакой инвестор не станет вкладывать такие деньги, потому что стоимость жилья будет баснословной. А начнут на всем экономить и в первую очередь на безопасности, в том числе и на качестве свайных полей, - благо никто и никогда не докопается, все под землей. А будет глубина свай 60 м или всего 20 м, - мы об этом не узнаем. 
В итоге получим вместо уравновешенного склона, опасное многоэтажное строение. Об этом уже тысячу раз писано в этой теме.

----------


## Dema

> Кодер, речь то о другом. *Если была нагружена верхняя терраса склонов строительством многоэтажек*, то это не доказывает, что для уравновешивания необходимо теперь застроить и среднюю, и нижнюю террасу склонов железобетонными монстрами со свайными полями чуть ли не до середины Земли. Уважаемый А_И_ предлагает заливать сваи диаметром до 120 см и глубиной до 60 м! А во сколько обойдется такой проект миханикам украины, если все делать по проекту, а не так, как они привыкли строить? Никакой инвестор не станет вкладывать такие деньги, потому что стоимость жилья будет баснословной. А начнут на всем экономить и в первую очередь на безопасности, в том числе и на качестве свайных полей, - благо никто и никогда не докопается, все под землей. А будет глубина свай 60 м или всего 20 м, - мы об этом не узнаем. 
> В итоге получим вместо уравновешенного склона, *опасное многоэтажное строение.* Об этом уже тысячу раз писано в этой теме.


 Неправильно построенное, с нарушением норм, не учитывая геологию, потенциально (с высокой степенью вероятности) аварийное - по логике нужно сносить.

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, другие варианты есть? Ну кроме придёт добрый дядя и нашару всё сделает классно.

----------


## Destin

Другие варианты есть:

1. Немедленно прекратить застройку верхней террасы склонов, равно, как средней и нижней. То, что уже построено, к счастью, носит точечный характер и пока не способно глобально изменить равновесие склонов.
2. Восстановить работоспособность системы ПОС для чего вновь создать (закрытое Боделаном) управление по ремонту и обслуживанию этой системы.
3. Навсети порядок с парком "Юбилейный". Благо есть постановление правительства о создании природного парка "Одесские склоны".

А возможно всё это станет, когда к власти в городе придут не временщики, а достойные уважения одесситов люди. И не надо говорить про отсутствие денег в бюджете, - надо меньше пи....ь!!!

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, ничего себе точечная. Весь Фр. Бульвар уже застроен, причём застроен уже лет как 30 минимум.
Всё остальное это переливание из пустого в порожнее, особенно создание всяких обслужавающих организаций, которые только бабло бюджетное пилят.

Ну вот не временщиков в соседних ветках обсуждаем, пока пришли к выводу, что такое в принципе невозможно, что бы не воровали.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Ох тут такие специалисты по геологии собрались, что аж жуть. И главное, что кроме как докопаться до длины пляжей в 80-х ни к чему не могут. Но у всех своё мнение, естественно единственно верное.


 Ну просто, ради приличия:
не знание ПОС и о их существовании;
не знание шкалы сейсмических колебаний;
методов борьбы с оползнями, верней знание одно - застроить;

И при этом человек сказал, что занимает должность которая, как мне кажется, предполагает обязательное знание этих вопросов. Или и с этим не согласитесь?
И я так понимаю, что Вы отрицаете возможность существования зелёных зон, парков и всего что связано с благоустройством и озеленением так как всё это не приносит прямой прибыли?
А, простите, дети у Вас есть? Как Вы сможете жить в городе без чего либо зелёного? Я даже не говорю о том где проводить свободное время, а экология тоже не важна?

Вариантов решения проблемы склонов, назовём их так, очень много! Вот только желания нет. Сейчас есть прямое желание "рубить" деньги не прикладывая усилий. Вот основная проблема склонов....

----------


## Dema

> *Destin*, ничего себе точечная. Весь *Фр. Бульвар уже застроен, причём застроен уже лет как 30* минимум.
> Всё остальное это переливание из пустого в порожнее, особенно создание всяких обслужавающих организаций, которые только бабло бюджетное пилят.
> 
> Ну вот не временщиков в соседних ветках обсуждаем, пока пришли к выводу, что такое в принципе невозможно, что бы не воровали.


 Самую большую тревогу вызывают здания, построенные в последние несколько лет очень близко (практически на) краю склона.

----------


## Destin

> *Destin*, ничего себе точечная. Весь Фр. Бульвар уже застроен, причём застроен уже лет как 30 минимум.
> Всё остальное это переливание из пустого в порожнее, особенно создание всяких обслужавающих организаций, которые только бабло бюджетное пилят.
> 
> Ну вот не временщиков в соседних ветках обсуждаем, пока пришли к выводу, что такое в принципе невозможно, что бы не воровали.


 Точечная, -имеется ввиду, морская сторона ФБ. 
Во всем мире считается допустимым, если чиновники воруют не больше 10-15%, а не так как у нас - минимум 40%, а то и половину!

----------


## lumar

Кто знает что строят рядом со Чкаловским пляжем где бревенчатый домик?Сегодня бежал мимо увидел что уже первый этаж выгнали.Камазы снуют туда -сюда все время.Сильный запах соляры уже не первый раз слышу когда мимо бегу.Может разлили где-то за забором.

----------


## JN

> Ох тут такие специалисты по геологии собрались, что аж жуть. И главное, что кроме как докопаться до длины пляжей в 80-х ни к чему не могут. Но у всех своё мнение, естественно единственно верное.


 Coder_ak, ты же умеешь быть адекватным, неужели ты не сумел прочесть в возражениях Уважаемому _A_I_ ничего кроме "докопаться до длины пляжей в 80-х..." Хотя и это тоже свидетельствует о незнании им темы. Я такой же специалист по геологии как и ты, но пришлось разбираться, и я это сделал, в отличие от того субъекта которого ты пытаешься безуспешно защитить. Что же, видимо мотивы разные. Ладно, ты, надеюсь, по недоразумению, за застройку, но будь же объективен, в собственных интересах. Если, конечно, я в тебе не ошибся.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Для тех, кому тяжело прочесть ВСЮ тему или ?..


> *Почитайте мнение уважаемого специалиста, и настоящего Одессита с большой буквы - заслуженного архитектора Украины, гл. архитектора ОАО «Одесгражданпроект», доцента архитектурного института Семёна Мироновича Гольдвара*
> 
> Семён Миронович, Что Вы думаете *о возможности застройки* склонов вдоль побережья, являющихся берегоукрепительными сооружениями? 
> 
> Я думаю, что *это категорически недопустимо.* Характер нашей оползневой зоны – функция наступления моря на берег. Так что, в первую очередь *надо облегчить склон (уполаживание) и усилить пляжную зону. Кроме этого, перехватить грунтовые воды и выбросить их через штольни в море. Укрепить склоны посадкой деревьев с крупной корневой системой (парк «Юбилейный») и устроить водостоки со склонов системой нагорных каналов.* Всё это можно проследить на примере 6-ти километровой зоны от Ланжерона до Аркадии.
> Когда мне говорят, что инвестор даёт много миллионов для укрепления оползневой зоны в вышеуказанном районе взамен на разрешение построить рестораны, гостиницы, объекты обслуживания – всё для приезжих, я отвечаю: «Не нагружайте склоны – съедете вниз! Ничего не трогайте – все относительно стабилизировалось. Оставьте эту зону нам, городу..


  - https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2141893&postcount=158 - сообщение не мое, но в отличии от неспециалиста(пишу исключительно о себе) - цитируется как-раз Профи..Пардон, за повтор.

----------


## coder_ak

*Destin*, да хоть 99%, вопрос в том, что никто этого положения не изменит. Тут круговая порука застройщиков и властей, причем любых властей.

*JN*, прочёл, но на уровне "сам дурак" возражения. Всё таки человек не просто форумный балабол (типа меня, например )), а в теме. Но в любом случае, всё решение вопроса со склонами упирается в деньги. А их нет. А выдели туда деньги, так тут же пойдут вопли про разворовали всё, а нафига туда вкладывать оно и так стоит, лучше бы лифты сделали. И не надо говорить, что такого не будет - будет, будет.

----------


## DIMASIK777

вот вы вместо того чтоб просто обсуждать здесь о зайстройки склонов впустую
повылаживали б компромат на этих гнусных тварей,которые помогают в застройке склонов
и разместить это все на сайтах одесских, чтоб они знали что мы всё знаем о них

----------


## Старпом Lom

> вот вы вместо того чтоб просто обсуждать здесь о зайстройки склонов впустую
> повылаживали б компромат на этих гнусных тварей,которые помогают в застройке склонов
> и разместить это все на сайтах одесских, чтоб они знали что мы всё знаем о них


 на кого компромат?на Кивалова - председателя Совета по юстиции?на Крука?на Маркова?на Костусева?им этот компромат до одного места...

----------


## Зетаджонс

Сегодня смотрела интервью самодовольного Рондина по проМЭРСКОМУ телеканалу Круг.Сей "одессит" с нескрываемой радостью на холёном лице объяснял нам,тупым обывателям,почему его высотка на берегу моря под сан.Россия имеет право быть и является вполне законной.Оказывается Рондин знает,что жилые дома строить в этом месте нельзя.Поэтому его контора строит там Готель.Он также осведомлен,что законом запрещено строить что либо в стометровой прибрежной зоне.Поэтому его контора засыпала часть водного пространства грунтом,укрепила это всё,чем продвинула берег вглубь моря.Таким образом его высотка оказалась в 112 метрах от береговой полосы.Вот такие сейчас талантливые Бендеры подросли в Одессе!

----------


## Скрытик

А его никто не спросил почему на его сайте продаются аппартаменты в том доме?

----------


## Зетаджонс

Видимо Рондин собирает очередной "взнос" для покупки следующего депутатского мандата горсовета.Прецедент застройки прибрежной зоны теперь есть.Можно претворять сценарий в жизнь и далее по побережью.А для упрощения этой процедуры очень помогает депутатство.Служение народу,так сказать.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> на кого компромат?на Кивалова - председателя Совета по юстиции?на Крука?на Маркова?на Костусева?им этот компромат до одного места...


 Самое интересное, что их избирателям, т.е таким же одесситам как и мы этот компромат тоже до этого самого места.
Компроматом, в наше время, никого не удивишь.

----------


## JN

> ...Он также осведомлен,что законом запрещено строить что либо в стометровой прибрежной зоне.Поэтому его контора засыпала часть водного пространства грунтом,укрепила это всё,чем продвинула берег вглубь моря.Таким образом его высотка оказалась в 112 метрах от береговой полосы...


 Он то точно в курсе! Только пытается "развести как лохов" людей, которые не слишком осведомлены в тонкостях законодательства. Но знает не только он, знает и прокуратура, которая подала на него иск, и люди, которые так или иначе с законодательством знакомы. Суть в том, что стометровая водозащитная зона считается не от уреза воды, а от суходольной грницы пляжа, о чем прямо указано в Законе Украины о курортах. Посему и незаконно. Кроме того в стометровой зоне не должно быть не только жилья, но и никаких сооружений, которые не связаны напрямую с обслуживанием этой территории. Сиречь т.н. Готелей.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Так и при этом надо ещё знать про *дренажные скважины и  дренажные штольни и ливневые лотки и другие сооружения*..


  - вот пошла по ссылке из полит. темы и вышла на фотки : http://katakomby.odessa.ua/photo/drenazhnaja_sistema_odessy/74-2-0-0-2  - там три страницы фоток люди выложили, некоторые очень впечатлили..  
А здесь : http://katakomby.odessa.ua/publ/4-1-0-23 - 


> ..Профессор кафедры инженерной геологии Одесского госуниверситета,доктор геолого-минералогических наук И.П.Зелинский считает,что даже если бы в Одессе не построили водопровод,то уровень воды в почве всё равно поднялся бы.
> Взять простой пример:в районе посёлка Котовского подземные воды до 1973 года,то есть с начала застройки этой зоны,находились на глубине 15 метров,с 1980 года-уже на глубине 2,5-3 метров.А всё из-за того,что *при строительстве засыпались места природной разгрузки грунтовых и атмосферных вод-балки и овраги.Дороги сооружались в направлении север-юг,то есть как раз поперёк природного юго-западного поверхностного стока.Словом капризы матушки-природы строители не учитывали.В результате уровень грунтовой воды поднялся,превращая лессовидный суглинок в жижицу*.Дома стали садиться..


 любопытная статья..от 1998 года, может не совсем по склонам, но, ИМХО - о ДРЕНАЖНОЙ системе - картинка пополняется..Во всяком случае для "чайников", таких как я..

----------


## Destin

На реконструкцию парка Шевченко и создание в центре Одессы "Зеленого острова" понадобится более полутора миллиардов долларов, сообщает газета "Юг" со ссылкой на директора КП "Агентство программ развития Одессы" Михаила Фрейдлина.
На первом этапе реконструкции, по подсчетам М. Фрейдлина, из госбюджета необходимо будет выделить 600 млн. грн. В дальнейшем же финансировать проект будут заинтересованные в нем иностранные инвесторы, которым придется вложить в "Зеленый остров" еще примерно миллиард долларов.
Реализация проекта "Зеленый остров" начнется с *укрепления склонов и полной замены всех коммуникаций.* Самой главной частью реконструкционных работ будет увеличение площади парка на 15-20% за счет земли Одесского порта и намыва территории. На столько же процентов планируется увеличить объем зеленых насаждений. Расширение площади позволит разместить на парковой территории целый ряд новых объектов. Это детский центр досуга, Детская академия наук и планетарий, яхт-клуб, судоходная база морских трамвайчиков, "Дискотека третьего тысячелетия", океанариум с подводным рестораном. В план реконструкции войдет строительство детской морской школы по типу знаменитой Одесской флотилии, а также нового историко-музейного комплекса рядом с Карантинной крепостью. Не останутся без внимания и уже существующие объекты парковой архитектуры. На месте разрушенного роддома №6 должен появиться Европейский центр материнства, новый облик обретут стадион "Черноморец" (реконструкция которого ведется уже больше года) и "Зеленый театр".
"Построив такой комплекс, город получит до десяти тысяч рабочих мест. Для сравнения, общая численность работников порта примерно три тысячи двести пятьдесят человек.

http://most-odessa.info/news/society/4863.html#

----------


## _A_l_

> "Построив такой комплекс, город получит до десяти тысяч рабочих мест..."


 Вот другая цитата:

"Что же представляло собой ЧМП в 1991 году? Название: Государственная судоходная компания «Черноморское морское пароходство». Судов на балансе от 247 до 300 морских и океанских судов, около 1100 единиц вспомогательного флота.
*Численность работников: от 27000 до 80000.*
Стоимость всего имущества компании: 6-7 млрд. долларов США.
Чистая годовая прибыль: от 160 млн долларов США до 1 млрд. долларов США."

И где эти ~50 тыс. рабочих мест и самих работников?
Сколько раз можно было за прошедшие 19 лет на упомянутые деньги рекультивировать полностью все Одесское побережье?

Есть проекты и расчеты, а еще есть реальная жизнь...

----------


## Destin

Вы под рекультивацией побережья, что имеете в виду? Застройку железобетонными монстрами со свайными полями диаметром 80-120 см и глубиной до 60 м?

----------


## AndreyAI

Может кто-то узнает это место  :smileflag:  Слева от Чкаловского пляжа.

----------


## lumar

Хорошее было место.Сейчас его огородили высоким забором и строят что-то для себя!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Вот такое сообщение нашла в теме о море :


> У меня знакомые говорят что в аркадии *пополз склон и некоторые частные дома просто полностью разрушены*.Кто-то знает  что там делается?


  - кто-то может знает больше.., что, действительно ТАК УЖЕ серьезно..?

----------


## Скрытик

А землетрясение уже произошло?  :smileflag: 
Давайте не будем слухи распространять, особенно непроверенные, уже СМИ неоднократно называли наш форум распространителями слухов. Думаю что информация уже просочилась бы в прессу.

----------


## Олег.Л

> На реконструкцию парка Шевченко и создание в центре Одессы "Зеленого острова" понадобится более полутора миллиардов долларов, сообщает газета "Юг" со ссылкой на директора КП "Агентство программ развития Одессы" Михаила Фрейдлина.
> На первом этапе реконструкции, по подсчетам М. Фрейдлина, из госбюджета необходимо будет выделить 600 млн. грн. В дальнейшем же финансировать проект будут заинтересованные в нем иностранные инвесторы, которым придется вложить в "Зеленый остров" еще примерно миллиард долларов.
> Реализация проекта "Зеленый остров" начнется с *укрепления склонов и полной замены всех коммуникаций.* Самой главной частью реконструкционных работ будет увеличение площади парка на 15-20% за счет земли Одесского порта и намыва территории. На столько же процентов планируется увеличить объем зеленых насаждений. Расширение площади позволит разместить на парковой территории целый ряд новых объектов. Это детский центр досуга, Детская академия наук и планетарий, яхт-клуб, судоходная база морских трамвайчиков, "Дискотека третьего тысячелетия", океанариум с подводным рестораном. В план реконструкции войдет строительство детской морской школы по типу знаменитой Одесской флотилии, а также нового историко-музейного комплекса рядом с Карантинной крепостью. Не останутся без внимания и уже существующие объекты парковой архитектуры. На месте разрушенного роддома №6 должен появиться Европейский центр материнства, новый облик обретут стадион "Черноморец" (реконструкция которого ведется уже больше года) и "Зеленый театр".
> "Построив такой комплекс, город получит до десяти тысяч рабочих мест. Для сравнения, общая численность работников порта примерно три тысячи двести пятьдесят человек.
> 
> http://most-odessa.info/news/society/4863.html#


 ============
Этот Зеленый остров... Его границы от и до?  Окружение парка Шевченко или весь Юбилейный? Конкретики никакой....

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Может кто-то узнает это место  Слева от Чкаловского пляжа.


 Это место называли Лагуна.Сейчас там три двухэтажных коттэджа и уже год автопарк техники роет ,вывозит,копает...Говорят дом приёмов горисполкома строят.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Думаю, что что-то другое. *Дом свиданий* горисполкома на самом краю Дельфина должны были строить

----------


## Зетаджонс

Это место между Дельфином и Чкаловским как раз.Очень зашифровано,но так нагло могут строить только они,ну или ещё одна всем известная "контора".

----------


## Captain M

> Может кто-то узнает это место  Слева от Чкаловского пляжа.


 Похоже, что здесь будет расположен закрытый пляж дома приёмов горсовета.

----------


## Shark XL

Прогулялся сегодня на 10 ой Фонтана.

----------


## aliaodessa

Реализация проекта "Зеленый остров" обойдется в 1,5 млрд. долл. 
Грандиозное строительство начнут с укрепления склонов и замены всех коммуникаций. После чего площадь парка увеличат на 15-20% за счет земли Одесского порта и намыва территории.
"После расширения мы сможем разместить там целый ряд новых объектов: детский центр досуга, детскую академию наук и планетарий, яхт-клуб, судоходную базу морских трамвайчиков и даже океанариум с подводным рестораном", - отмечает директор КП "Агентство программ развития Одессы" Михаил Фрейдлин.
В парке появится и детская морская школа, новый историко-музейный комплекс рядом с Карантинной крепостью, а на месте разрушенного роддома №6 возведут Европейский центр материнства. Планируется также увеличить объем зеленых насаждений.
Для первого этапа проекта из госбюджета потребуется 600 млн. грн. Однако основное финансирование проекта, а это 1,5 млрд. долл., ляжет на плечи иностранных инвесторов.

Источник: КП Украина

----------


## Jina

Особенно мне понравился разрушенный роддом №6. Война ,что ли, была?
Или,как обычно,специально рушат,чтобы потом красиво строить?
М-а-л-а-т-цы!!!

----------


## NaDom

> Особенно мне понравился разрушенный роддом №6. Война ,что ли, была?
> Или,как обычно,специально рушат,чтобы потом красиво строить?
> М-а-л-а-т-цы!!!


 так легче принять решение о сносе - как строение портящее архитектурный облик Одессы.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Особенно мне понравился *разрушенный роддом №6. Война ,что ли, была?*
> Или,как обычно,специально рушат,чтобы потом красиво строить?
> М-а-л-а-т-цы!!!


  - 



> Преступление без наказания. В Одессе «грохнули» элитный роддом (фото)


  -   http://*************/?p=16138 



> В Одессе рушится на глазах *роддом - памятник архитектуры* и собираются переселить детскую поликлинику (фото)


  -  http://*************/?p=51028 
и еще с форума, хотя тема уже закрыта :  https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=5697086&postcount=30

----------


## Пушкин

> - 
>   -   http://*************/?p=16138 
> 
>  -  http://*************/?p=51028 
> и еще с форума, хотя тема уже закрыта :  https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=5697086&postcount=30


  Так само здание ещё стоит или я что то путаю?

----------


## OdGen

Сравните фотографии (первые две - июнь 2007 г., третья из вышеуказанной статьи на "Таймере"). Аккуратно так сняли произведение одесских мастеров деревянной работы.

----------


## Jina

Красивенькое себе в закрома тянут.....

----------


## Зетаджонс

А у нас на Французском скульптурные маски львов воруют.На паре  новых особняков появились копии(современного производства),с одной стороны приятно,а с другой-откуда дровишки?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

На ул. Доовженко у № 9  два льва украшают  рукотворный  смитник. Жуть.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Так само здание ещё стоит или я что то путаю?


 Пока стоит. Больно смотреть. Здание специально доводят до такого состояния. Что только не делали, а оно стоит и стоит. Еще до такого цинизма у нас не доходили, чтобы выселить род.дом, гос. учреждение, хотя, я, уже давно ничему не удивляюсь.

----------


## Пушкин

> Пока стоит. Больно смотреть. Здание специально доводят до такого состояния. Что только не делали, а оно стоит и стоит. Еще до такого цинизма у нас не доходили, чтобы выселить род.дом, гос. учреждение, хотя, я, уже давно ничему не удивляюсь.


 Климовские следы со всех сторон и Вроде как там должен был быть элитный роддом под эгидой Андромеда, но видимо руки не дошли.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Пока стоит. Больно смотреть. Здание специально доводят до такого состояния. Что только не делали, а оно стоит и стоит. Еще до такого цинизма у нас не доходили, чтобы выселить род.дом, гос. учреждение, хотя, я, уже давно ничему не удивляюсь.


 Слышал, ШО под его фундамент специально воду закачивали, ШОб он быстрее развалился. А он всё стоит. Сердце разрывается, когда видишь! Тем более, ШО я сам там родился и в нём родились многие близкие люди.

----------


## Пушкин

> Слышал, ШО под его фундамент специально воду закачивали, ШОб он быстрее развалился. А он всё стоит. Сердце разрывается, когда видишь! Тем более, ШО я сам там родился и в нём родились многие близкие люди.


 Да сердце таки разрывается и даже без ШО.

----------


## lumar

> Слышал, ШО под его фундамент специально воду закачивали, ШОб он быстрее развалился. А он всё стоит. Сердце разрывается, когда видишь! Тем более, ШО я сам там родился и в нём родились многие близкие люди.


 Еще один пожар устроят и свалят на бомжей!

----------


## Nickolay

> Это место называли Лагуна.Сейчас там три двухэтажных коттэджа и уже год автопарк техники роет ,вывозит,копает...Говорят дом приёмов горисполкома строят.


 это мой любимый пляж смотришь на это и думаешь ,а не пора-ли брать вилы или автоматы в руки ....

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Слышал, ШО под его фундамент специально воду закачивали, ШОб он быстрее развалился. А он всё стоит. Сердце разрывается, когда видишь! Тем более, ШО я сам там родился и в нём родились многие близкие люди.


 Скорее всего правда. Жильцы дома и охранники рассказывали, что воду закачивали под фундамент. Балкон выдрали вместе с ракушечником. С домом Русова таже схема никто ни за что не отвечает, но как только здание разрушиться хозяин сразу найдется. Вот чем, интересно, занимается мадам Штербуль? Какие памятники охраняет?

----------


## JN

Чуть не в тему, но ... Проскользнула информация, что реставрацией дома Руссова занимается, кто бы Вы думали? Тарпан. Информация со ссылкой на Штербуль.

Эх! Быть у нас еще одному катку, как со "Спартаком".

----------


## Nickolay

Я видел что работали там рабочие в комбинезонах HRC это фирма Рондина

----------


## m-ilya

> Я видел что работали там рабочие в комбинезонах HRC это фирма Рондина


 Тарпан и Рондин? Великолепный дуэт! Они Одессе еще споют... песню - лебединую.

----------


## Jina

> Чуть не в тему, но ... Проскользнула информация, что реставрацией дома Руссова занимается, кто бы Вы думали? Тарпан. Информация со ссылкой на Штербуль.
> 
> Эх! Быть у нас еще одному катку, как со "Спартаком".


 Я тоже это слышала. Сказали,что у города нет денег.

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Тарпан и Рондин? Великолепный дуэт! Они Одессе еще споют... песню - лебединую.


 Бог не Тимошка - видит немножко.

----------


## Лысый0

> Тарпан и Рондин? Великолепный дуэт! Они Одессе еще споют... песню - лебединую.


 У кого есть домашние адреса фигурантов?

----------


## JN

> У кого есть домашние адреса фигурантов?


 А с какой целью?

----------


## Лысый0

> А с какой целью?


 Зри в корень (К. Прутков :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Неужели под самый корень?! Если случайно узнаю, напишу в личку, но особо не надейся, ибо тот, кто может, вопросов в форумах не задает. :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Вчера в Отраде забор восстановили и почти уже до канатки догнали. Они, наверняка, еще с правой стороны намеряны закрыть этот участок.

----------


## Shark XL

> Вчера в Отраде забор восстановили и почти уже до канатки догнали. Они, наверняка, еще с правой стороны намеряны закрыть этот участок.


 Осталось развернуть канатку, к себе на базу и тоже ее перегородить забором.

----------


## Зетаджонс

Одессу назвали самым лучшим городом Украины!???Вчера на Дельфине предлагали кило бычков по 40(на Привозе 15).Шла по Шампанскому домой и из этой клоаки(см.фото) выскочила Псина рыжая с двумя полущенками-полукобелями и пыталась укусить ребёнка!Было комфортно!!!В Парке Победы хотели присесть перевести дух,однако...(см. фото).Сплошной комфорт.Что склоны,что город.Всё превратилось в убожество и дискомфорт!Какой идиот дал Одессе такое звание?Он хоть хаживал меж высоток Французского бульвара,наводнённых развалинами и бездомными собаками?!

----------


## lumar

> Одессу назвали самым лучшим городом Украины!???Вчера на Дельфине предлагали кило бычков по 40(на Привозе 15).Шла по Шампанскому домой и из этой клоаки(см.фото) выскочила Псина рыжая с двумя полущенками-полукобелями и пыталась укусить ребёнка!Было комфортно!!!В Парке Победы хотели присесть перевести дух,однако...(см. фото).Сплошной комфорт.Что склоны,что город.Всё превратилось в убожество и дискомфорт!Какой идиот дал Одессе такое звание?Он хоть хаживал меж высоток Французского бульвара,наводнённых развалинами и бездомными собаками?!


 Дык бычки на Дельфине свежак были, а с остальным согласен! :smileflag: 
Эту псину из развалин знаю- бросается на собак и людей!

----------


## Destin

"Приморским склонам грозят оползни" , но наибольшую угрозу представляют одесские чиновники...

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odessa_primorskim_sklonam_grozyat_opolzni-011817/

----------


## Shark XL

> Одессу назвали самым лучшим городом Украины!???Вчера на Дельфине предлагали кило бычков по 40(на Привозе 15).Шла по Шампанскому домой и из этой клоаки(см.фото) выскочила Псина рыжая с двумя полущенками-полукобелями и пыталась укусить ребёнка!Было комфортно!!!В Парке Победы хотели присесть перевести дух,однако...(см. фото).Сплошной комфорт.Что склоны,что город.Всё превратилось в убожество и дискомфорт!Какой идиот дал Одессе такое звание?Он хоть хаживал меж высоток Французского бульвара,наводнённых развалинами и бездомными собаками?!


 Не все так плохо, как Вам кажется. Одессе таки лучший город!
Пару бездомных собак и лиманские бычки с привоза его не сделают плохим.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Не все так плохо, как Вам кажется. Одессе таки лучший город!
> Пару бездомных собак и лиманские бычки с привоза его не сделают плохим.


 Фейерично! Несмотря на все попытки убить Одессу она еще жива!

----------


## Олег.Л

> "Приморским склонам грозят оползни" , но наибольшую угрозу представляют одесские чиновники...
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odessa_primorskim_sklonam_grozyat_opolzni-011817/


 ======
Справедливости  ради,Соколов  озвучил тревожно-объективные вещи...удивляет ,как это он без разрешения шефа пошел вразрез...
Однако нас ждет еще одно бедствие...даже не сомневаюсь,что если будут делать(не дай Бог) ,то именно как в прошлый раз

http://*************/?p=59659

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Не все так плохо, как Вам кажется. Одессе таки лучший город!
> Пару бездомных собак и лиманские бычки с привоза его не сделают плохим.


 Муж говорит,что бычки в лиманах перевелись,а собак по самым скромным подсчётам 70 000.Вокруг нашего дома,например 5 стай по 4-5 псин в каждой.

----------


## JN

> ======
> Справедливости ради,Соколов озвучил тревожно-*объективные* вещи...удивляет ,как это он без разрешения шефа пошел вразрез...


 Как же - как же, про то, что пляжь, это все,ч то в водичке, до самого волнореза? А не только то, что плохо. Соколов, ИМХО(только ИМХО) - это образчик чиновника-идиота. Кроме прочего, он предложил назвать ему погибшую в результате прошлой намывки фауну "поименно"! Видимо, памятник поставит.

----------


## Jina

Сегодня была на 10 ст.Б.Фонтана,на пляже.Размеры берегоукрепительного сооружения в семь этажей,включающего спастельную станцию,потрясли. Раньше, при подходе к пляжу на 10-й такой простор открывался солца.моря.воздуха,а теперь природы нет,одни строения.

----------


## Ginger

> Сегодня была на 10 ст.Б.Фонтана,на пляже.Размеры берегоукрепительного сооружения в семь этажей,включающего спастельную станцию,потрясли. Раньше, при подходе к пляжу на 10-й такой простор открывался солца.моря.воздуха,а теперь природы нет,одни строения.


 Я для себя уже давно похоронила склоны от санатория Россия и до/за 16й...
Сегодня ходила на разведку - Рондин поражает своей настойчивостью, лицемерием и брехливостью. Тоннель они строят оказывается, но до начала сехона 2010 обещают участок ТЗ вернуть О как.

----------


## m-ilya

> Бог не Тимошка - видит немножко.


 Именно это и придает оптимизм. Мне почему-то кажется, что все будет не так плохо, как видится в беспристрастном анализе ситуации.

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Может кто-то узнает это место  Слева от Чкаловского пляжа.


 Был прекрасный пляж Лагуна для всех одесситов.А теперь Рондинщина зашагала по одесскому побережью.Схема проста.Отгораживается территория городского пляжа,выставляется охрана,начинается многолетняя стройка,а потом придумывается "удобное" название объекта и всё!Чиновники и Рондины набили карманы миллионами,мы,жители города потеряли очередной пляж.Вот что теперь строится на территории Лагуны.

----------


## Зетаджонс

_Горисполком предоставил разрешение подрядчику на реконструкцию и застройку территории санатория, расположенного по адресу: Французский бульвар, 60. Там предполагается использовать 12 гектаров санаторной земли под строительство элитного жилищного комплекса высотой от 9 до 20 этажей._
Думающие руководители города сначала развивают инфраструктуру,дороги,например.А потом застраивают территорию.Джипы Гурвица уже вовсю освоили трамвайное полотно Французского б-ра.Движение постоянно там в пробках.Как можно разрешать застройку Французского высотками,если по нему уже сегодня сложно проехать?

----------


## JN

Французский бульвар, 60 - это, видимо, санаторий "Россия", над рондинским канцером.
Только непонятно, как разрешение может предоставить исполком. ИМХО - это компетенция горсовета.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> [I]Джипы Гурвица уже вовсю освоили трамвайное полотно Французского б-ра.Движение постоянно там в пробках.Как можно разрешать застройку Французского высотками,если по нему уже сегодня сложно проехать?


 К сожалению, не могу найти нашу любимую тему про Французский бульвар. Спешу сообщить всем заинтересованным: вчера сажали деревья во внешнем ряду. Кто сажал - не знаю. сегодня видела результат. Хорошие деревца, 2- 2,5 м высотой. Пройду на днях и посмотрю, все ли уничтоженное в позапрошлом году будет восстановлено и будут ли высаживать во внутреннем ряду на участке между Кирпичным пер и ул.Белинского

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Французский бульвар, 60 - это, видимо, санаторий "Россия", над рондинским канцером.
> Только непонятно, как разрешение может предоставить исполком. ИМХО - это компетенция горсовета.


 Да это сан.Россия,а источник информации здесь 
http://revisor.od.ua/news/SHest_millionov_pomirili_odesskuyu_meriyu_i_komp-011991/

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Взяла с темы хороших новостей:


> К 24 апреля одесские городские власти должны представить предложения по созданию в Одессе так называемого «Зеленого острова». Соответствующее распоряжении дал Кабинет министров Украины.
> 
> Об этом сообщил в ходе пресс-конференции в ИА «МОСТ-Одесса», посвященной презентации проекта «Стратегия устойчивого развития Одессы», директор коммунального предприятия «Агентство программ развития Одессы» Михаил Фрейдлин.
> 
> «Зеленый остров в центре Одессы» — проект, который предусматривает создание крупного парково-культурного комплекса на базе парка культуры и отдыха им. Т. Шевченко и склонов Карантинной гавани. В его рамках предусматривается строительство центра культуры и досуга для детей, европейского центра материнства (на месте роддома № 6), планетария, детской школы моряков и других объектов. Важным этапом в создании «Зеленого острова» должны стать *укрепление приморских склонов* (причем с использованием современных технологий), высадка новых деревьев, воссоздание Карантинной стены и исторического музея.
> 
> *Уже существующий парк предполагается расширить почти на 20%*. «В часть культурно-паркового комплекса можно превратить и нынешнюю Карантинную гавань, служащую площадкой для контейнеров, цитирует М. Фрейдлина газета «Юг». Получив такой комплекс, город получит до десяти тысяч рабочих мест».
> 
> По мнению специалиста, «весь комплекс нужно собрать и объединить неким общим замыслом, единым архитектурным решением», а лучший проект — определить в ходе международного конкурса. По подсчетам М. Фрейдлина, на первом этапе на «Зеленый остров» потребуется 600 миллионов гривен. В дальнейшем, полагают авторы идеи «Зеленого острова», строительством заинтересуются иностранные инвесторы.


  - интересно продолжение темы роддома №6.. и "расширение..уже существующего" парка.. - Сначала застраивают ПАРКовую зону, а теперь будут, действительно возмещать\расширять..или все дело в "потребуется 600 миллионов гривен"..?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> К сожалению, *не могу найти нашу любимую тему про Французский бульвар.* Спешу сообщить всем заинтересованным: вчера сажали деревья во внешнем ряду. Кто сажал - не знаю. сегодня видела результат. Хорошие деревца, 2- 2,5 м высотой. Пройду на днях и посмотрю, все ли уничтоженное в позапрошлом году будет восстановлено и будут ли высаживать во внутреннем ряду на участке между Кирпичным пер и ул.Белинского


  - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php...EB%FC%E2%E0%F0

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Взяла с темы хороших новостей: - интересно продолжение темы роддома №6.. и "расширение..уже существующего" парка.. - Сначала застраивают ПАРКовую зону, а теперь будут, действительно возмещать\расширять..или все дело в "потребуется 600 миллионов гривен"..?


 Вот интересно у них было бы уточнить на счет роддома №6. Старое здание, что приговорили уже? По-моему его еще  можно реставрировать и даже достроить какой-нибудь корпус (территория двора позволяет) европейскому центру материнства вполне бы хватило бы. У нас ведь новый губернатор, пусть на деле докажет любовь к детям, а также бережное отношение к памятникам архитектуры областного подчинения.

----------


## Jina

Хотелось бы знать,что подразумевается под "европейским центром материнства"?
У нас уже что-то подобное было на 2 ст.Б.Фонтана.в здании,где сейчас ПРиморская администрация.
И согласна с бабушкой зачем парк сначала застраивать,потом расширять?

----------


## Destin

Зачем расширять парк? Так фрейдлину была поставлена задача - найти место под новую застройку в центре. Вот этот местячковый "чарли чаплин" и старается!

----------


## aliaodessa

> Зачем расширять парк? Так фрейдлину была поставлена задача - найти место под новую застройку в центре. Вот этот местячковый "чарли чаплин" и старается!


 Парк будет расширен за счет территории порта.
Напомним, что проект «Зеленый остров в центре Одессы» предусматривает создание крупного парково-культурного комплекса на базе парка им. Шевченко, Карантинной гавани, принадлежащей Одесскому порту и склонов Карантинной гавани. Там будут построены центры культуры и досуга для детей, европейский центр материнства на месте разрушенного роддома № 6, планетарий, школа моряков и другие объекы. Важным этапом в создании «Зеленого острова» должны стать укрепление приморских склонов (причем с использованием современных технологий), высадка новых деревьев, воссоздание Карантинной стены и исторического музея.

Существующие границы парка Шевченко планируется увеличить на 20%.
С Думской.

----------


## Pinky

А порт прямо таки горит страстным желанием отдавать свою территорию, аж пищит!

----------


## aliaodessa

> А порт прямо таки горит страстным желанием отдавать свою территорию, аж пищит!


 Президент (Ющенко :smileflag: ) издал указ..Нынешняя ВР - во главе с Азаровым - поддержала..Порт - Государственное предприятие. Пусть государство и определяет..пока- отдают..особо порт не спрашивая..
А ты видела,что там твориться,на склонах от Памятника Неизвестному  к морю?
Ни тебе прохода,ни порядка..

----------


## Destin

> ...А ты видела,что там твориться,на склонах от Памятника Неизвестному  к морю? Ни тебе прохода,ни порядка..


 А что склоны парка Шевченко принадлежат порту или городу? А если городу, то кто должен навести там порядок? Неужели Павлюк?

Все дело в "потребуется 600 миллионов гривен" - вот где собака порылась!

----------


## aliaodessa

> А что склоны парка Шевченко принадлежат порту или городу? А если городу, то кто должен навести там порядок? Неужели Павлюк?
> 
> Все дело в "потребуется 600 миллионов гривен" - вот где собака порылась!


 Склоны возле памятника - на балансе порта. Как и здания -развалюхи внизу. Подойди посмотри вниз.
На Ланжероне - например - видел забор и остатки декораций с Юморин Павловского? Это - территория порта.Таких мест - валом.
Предлагаешь ничего не делать? 
Эти деньги внесут в бюджет страны  - именно выделят для Одессы - почему ты считаешь,что это плохо?
Неужели Одесса мало отдала государству денег?
 Может пора и государству что-то для Одессы сделать?

----------


## _A_l_

> Неужели Одесса мало отдала государству денег?  Может пора и государству что-то для Одессы сделать?


  Рассуждения - ну, как будто бы, уже мы, Одесситы, перенесли государственную границу Украины по ту сторону города - в степь и Одесса стала существовать отдельно от Украины ))).

Какие "мы"? Какие "они"? Одесса - часть нашей страны. И существует, между прочим, отнюдь не за счет дотаций "тети-государства Украина", а за счет налоговых поборов с Одесситов. Поборов прямых и косвенных (с Одесских предприятий).

----------


## aliaodessa

> Рассуждения - ну, как будто бы, уже мы, Одесситы, перенесли государственную границу Украины по ту сторону города - в степь и Одесса стала существовать отдельно от Украины ))).
> 
> Какие "мы"? Какие "они"? Одесса - часть нашей страны. И существует, между прочим, отнюдь не за счет дотаций "тети-государства Украина", а за счет налоговых поборов с Одесситов. Поборов прямых и косвенных (с Одесских предприятий).


 
Так чем ты не доволен,если бюджет страны поможет бюджету Одессы?
Не все ж туда отправлять..пусть немного вернут - для общего дела..

----------


## Jina

Очередная разводиловка.
1.Не поняла.что с европейским центром материнства.И чем он будет отличаться от неевропейского?
2.Зеленый остров,деньги из бюджета-их там просто нет.Об этом уже говорили.
3.Это,что самая наболевшая проблема города?

----------


## Shark XL

> Очередная разводиловка.
> 1.Не поняла.что с европейским центром материнства.И чем он будет отличаться от неевропейского?
> 2.Зеленый остров,деньги из бюджета-их там просто нет.Об этом уже говорили.
> 3.Это,что самая наболевшая проблема города?


 Эти деньги нельзя использовать не по назначению. На ремонт дорог, на пример. Пусть лучше хоть что нибудь построят и остальное разворуют.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Эти деньги нельзя использовать не по назначению. На ремонт дорог, на пример. Пусть лучше хоть что нибудь построят и остальное разворуют.


 Что-нибудь уже строят прямо на пляже. Теперь еще одно что-нибудь появится на месте роддома. Зачем? Центр материнства и детства так необходим городу? По-моему логичнее было бы восстановить роддом и привести в порядок детскую больницу чуть дальше по Лидерсовскому бульвару. Вот вам уже два центра материнства и детства. Все эти прожектеры просто голубые воришки - воруют для "сирот".

----------


## lumar

Сначала отдают Климову полпарка под строительство стадиона к Евро 2012 ,которое как потом выясняется проводиться в Одессе не будет.
Теперь у порта хотят часть территории под балаган отнять.Что они там постороят пока загадка.
Европейский центр материнства наверное чисто бизнес проект по типу Интосаны.Только богатые рожать будут.
Вот шахматный клуб одобряю ,но наверное и там  какую нибудь харчевню пристроят типа для детей.

----------


## _A_l_

> Европейский центр материнства наверное чисто бизнес проект по типу Интосаны.Только богатые рожать будут.


 С чего бы ето, которые богатые вдруг поперлись рожать в Одесский  роддом, а не ехать рожать в Англию или Германию?

----------


## Пушкин

> Что-нибудь уже строят прямо на пляже. Теперь еще одно что-нибудь появится на месте роддома. Зачем? Центр материнства и детства так необходим городу? По-моему логичнее было бы восстановить роддом и привести в порядок детскую больницу чуть дальше по Лидерсовскому бульвару. Вот вам уже два центра материнства и детства. Все эти прожектеры просто голубые воришки - воруют для "сирот".


 Что бы роддом был частным его хотят назвать  - центром материнства и детства...

----------


## Jina

> . Пусть лучше хоть что нибудь построят и остальное разворуют.


 М-А-Л-А-Т-Ц-Ы!!!!!

----------


## Олег.Л

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14125920.html
Лжелавры рондина не дают покоя другим пакостникам...

----------


## Destin

> Склоны возле памятника - на балансе порта.


 Cомневаюсь. Документы в студию!




> Эти деньги внесут в бюджет страны  - именно выделят для Одессы - почему ты считаешь,что это плохо?


 Не считаю, что это плохо. Плохо то, что эти деньги мягко говоря "сфрейдлят"

----------


## Пушкин

> http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14125920.html
> Лжелавры рондина не дают покоя другим пакостникам...


 Смеялся до слёз, просто Нью Васюки, там наверное ещё и космодром построят - на сваях, и гондольеры будут петь серенады под окнами гостиниц. :smileflag:

----------


## Люд-milka

Скандальний будинок на Грушевського сповзає в Дніпро?
http://kiev.pravda.com.ua/news/4bb1c1696f08b/

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Скандальний будинок на Грушевського сповзає в Дніпро?
> http://kiev.pravda.com.ua/news/4bb1c1696f08b/


 Круто. Ото нехай плывут те мажоры. Семь футов, как говорится.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Смеялся до слёз, просто Нью Васюки, там наверное ещё и космодром построят - на сваях, и гондольеры будут петь серенады под окнами гостиниц.


 ======
Смех смехом...а  вдруг "умельцы" дорвутся..убьют все экосистему ,залив превратят в лужу вонючую.

----------


## Shark XL

> ======
> Смех смехом...а  вдруг "умельцы" дорвутся..убьют все экосистему ,залив превратят в лужу вонючую.


 Смотря на каком расстоянии строить такой остров от берега.
В Эмиратах ни чего не убили, на пример.
Для нашего города, имхо, отличный вариант. Может склоны оставят тогда в покое.

----------


## Cetus

> Смотря на каком расстоянии строить такой остров от берега.
> В Эмиратах ничего !!!!  не убили, например !!!.
> Для нашего города, имхо, отличный вариант. Может склоны оставят тогда в покое.


 В Эмиратах убили....

----------


## Shark XL

> В Эмиратах убили....


 Ссылку можно?

----------


## Пушкин

> ======
> Смех смехом...а  вдруг "умельцы" дорвутся..убьют все экосистему ,залив превратят в лужу вонючую.


 Не дорвутся - читайте цифры в статье.... :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

> Не дорвутся - читайте цифры в статье....


 =========
Очень надеюсь что НЕ...,цифры видел,вопрос возник сразу,---для чего и кому надо подобное пылепускание и шапкозакидоны....Фрейдлина сжирают амбиции и черная зависть? или бабло невложенное в "дело" покоя не дает...?

----------


## Пушкин

> =========
> Очень надеюсь что НЕ...,цифры видел,вопрос возник сразу,---для чего и кому надо подобное пылепускание и шапкозакидоны....Фрейдлина сжирают амбиции и черная зависть? или бабло невложенное в "дело" покоя не дает...?


 Так Первое апреля на носу... или по носу, а у них видимо в анусе... :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

"На прибрежных склонах в Одессе маевок и костров не будет и не может быть, заявил в ходе пресс-конференции заместитель начальника Главного управления МВД Украины в Одесской области Дмитрий Фучеджи.
"В Законе о распитии алкогольных напитков не указано, что 1 мая, например, административные протоколы о распитии слабоалкогольных и алкогольных напитков в общественных местах составлять не будут. На склонах у моря никаких маевок и костров не будет и не может быть. Для этого есть загородная зона, места обозначенные специально для отдыха, где кто-то будет из сотрудников МЧС нести службы на случай возникновения пожара", - сказал Дмитрий Фучеджи.
По словам зам начальника, в законе оговорок по поводу ни одного из праздников, в том числе 1,2 и 9 мая – традиционного времени для проведения так называемых "маевок".
Напомним, 11 февраля 2010 года вступил в силу Закон Украины "О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты относительно ограничения потребления и продажи пива и слабоалкогольных напитков", который принят Верховной Радой Украины 21 января 2010 года."

http://www.most-odessa.info/news/society/5480.html

----------


## Shark XL

> "На прибрежных склонах в Одессе маевок и костров не будет и не может быть, заявил в ходе пресс-конференции заместитель начальника Главного управления МВД Украины в Одесской области Дмитрий Фучеджи.
> "В Законе о распитии алкогольных напитков не указано, что 1 мая, например, административные протоколы о распитии слабоалкогольных и алкогольных напитков в общественных местах составлять не будут. На склонах у моря никаких маевок и костров не будет и не может быть. Для этого есть загородная зона, места обозначенные специально для отдыха, где кто-то будет из сотрудников МЧС нести службы на случай возникновения пожара", - сказал Дмитрий Фучеджи.
> По словам зам начальника, в законе оговорок по поводу ни одного из праздников, в том числе 1,2 и 9 мая – традиционного времени для проведения так называемых "маевок".
> Напомним, 11 февраля 2010 года вступил в силу Закон Украины "О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты относительно ограничения потребления и продажи пива и слабоалкогольных напитков", который принят Верховной Радой Украины 21 января 2010 года."
> 
> http://www.most-odessa.info/news/society/5480.html


 Хотелось бы увидеть обозначенные загородные зоны, где можно пожарить шашлык. Проще МЧСников пригласить на трассу здоровья, а не запрещать. Чтоб разогнать всех желающих пожарить мясо на склонах, нужен батальон милиции, не меньше.

----------


## JN

> Смотря на каком расстоянии строить такой остров от берега.
> В Эмиратах ни чего не убили, на пример.
> Для нашего города, имхо, отличный вариант. Может склоны оставят тогда в покое.


 Насчет Эмиратов не знаю, видимо, океан там, а здесь ЗАЛИВ, который убить легко и просто. 
А склоны этим не спасешь.

----------


## lumar

> "На прибрежных склонах в Одессе маевок и костров не будет и не может быть, заявил в ходе пресс-конференции заместитель начальника Главного управления МВД Украины в Одесской области Дмитрий Фучеджи.
> "В Законе о распитии алкогольных напитков не указано, что 1 мая, например, административные протоколы о распитии слабоалкогольных и алкогольных напитков в общественных местах составлять не будут. На склонах у моря никаких маевок и костров не будет и не может быть. Для этого есть загородная зона, места обозначенные специально для отдыха, где кто-то будет из сотрудников МЧС нести службы на случай возникновения пожара", - сказал Дмитрий Фучеджи.
> По словам зам начальника, в законе оговорок по поводу ни одного из праздников, в том числе 1,2 и 9 мая – традиционного времени для проведения так называемых "маевок".
> Напомним, 11 февраля 2010 года вступил в силу Закон Украины "О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты относительно ограничения потребления и продажи пива и слабоалкогольных напитков", который принят Верховной Радой Украины 21 января 2010 года."
> 
> http://www.most-odessa.info/news/society/5480.html


 Хорошая новость!Надоели уже эти кострожоги среди которых одесситов уже не так много как китайцев, молдаван, индусов и др.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ..
> "В Законе о распитии алкогольных напитков не указано, что 1 мая, например, административные протоколы о распитии слабоалкогольных и алкогольных напитков в общественных местах составлять не будут. На склонах у моря никаких маевок и костров не будет и не может быть. Для этого есть загородная зона, места обозначенные специально для отдыха, где кто-то будет из сотрудников МЧС нести службы на случай возникновения пожара", - сказал Дмитрий Фучеджи.
> По словам зам начальника, в законе оговорок по поводу ни одного из праздников, в том числе 1,2 и 9 мая – традиционного времени для проведения так называемых "маевок".
> Напомним, 11 февраля 2010 года вступил в силу Закон Украины "О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты относительно ограничения потребления и продажи пива и слабоалкогольных напитков", который принят Верховной Радой Украины 21 января 2010 года."
> http://www.most-odessa.info/news/society/5480.html


  - Жаль, что этот Закон и МЧС.. не смогут ЗАЩИТИТЬ Склоны ОТ ЗАСТРОЙКИ\застройщиков - с ЭТИМИ воевать, - "кишка тонка"..

----------


## JN

> - Жаль, что этот Закон и МЧС.. не смогут ЗАЩИТИТЬ Склоны ОТ ЗАСТРОЙКИ\застройщиков - с ЭТИМИ воевать, - "кишка тонка"..


 Поэтому Фучка и хочет воевать не с застройщиками, а с маевщиками. И себе не опасно, и работу показать можно. А почему бы его не прижать, хотя бы за то, что он "груши околачивал" когда журналиста резали? Даже не околачивал, а резников инструктировал. Глядишь, пока задницу отмоет, и праздники пройдут.

----------


## mr Beam

"На острове будут построены казино, отели и жилые апартаменты."-это как раз то,чего нам так остро не хватает.Мусорозавод и очистные сооружения могут подождать.Наверное это не важно,что труба будет выходить недалеко от острова.

----------


## Буджак

Интересно, а найдется такой дурак, который прикупит себе квартирку на острове, посреди казино и отелей?

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Интересно, а найдется такой дурак, который прикупит себе квартирку на острове, посреди казино и отелей?


 москвичи накупят...как в аркадии

----------


## Буджак

Очень сомневаюсь... Они скупили дома на Говорова и Шампанском пока что, в том числе, куда я опоздал, рядом с Черноморпроектом...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> "В Законе о распитии алкогольных напитков не указано, что 1 мая, например, административные протоколы о распитии слабоалкогольных и алкогольных напитков в общественных местах составлять не будут. На склонах у моря никаких маевок и костров не будет и не может быть. Для этого есть загородная зона, места обозначенные специально для отдыха, где кто-то будет из сотрудников МЧС нести службы на случай возникновения пожара", - сказал Дмитрий Фучеджи.
> Напомним, 11 февраля 2010 года вступил в силу Закон Украины "О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты относительно ограничения потребления и продажи пива и слабоалкогольных напитков", который принят Верховной Радой Украины 21 января 2010 года."
> http://www.most-odessa.info/news/society/5480.html


 Все течет, все меняется за исключением страсти наших бестолковых властей к "перегибам на местах". То виноградники вырубают, то маевки запрещают...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Интересно, а найдется такой дурак, который прикупит себе квартирку на острове, посреди казино и отелей?


 Кризис закончится - дураки найдутся))))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Смотря на каком расстоянии строить такой остров от берега.
> В Эмиратах ни чего не убили, на пример.
> Для нашего города, имхо, отличный вариант. Может склоны оставят тогда в покое.


 Эмиратам деваться было не куда - береговая линия всего государства  сосавляла всего 74 км. вот и изощрялись. К тому же у них нефтеденег до утра, на любые стстемы очистки хватит. А у нас? Куда какашки потекут с этого острова? 
Да и течения какие-нибудь из-за этого острова изменят свое направление, берега поразмывают, у нас же как всегда все за денюшку делаться будет и экспертиза тоже....

----------


## JN

> Кризис закончится - дураки найдутся))))


 Но уже при кризисе нашлись те, кто претендует на денежки дураков: Рондин, Климов, Кивалов, Крук, Дябло и прю твари, которые тупо захватывают пляжи и склоны, в надежде продать свои "элитные" одоробалы подороже. А Гурвиц их что бескорыстно поддерживает? Посчитайте сколько у нас осталось пляжей на которых бывать не то что комфортно, а просто не противно.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Но уже при кризисе нашлись те, кто претендует на денежки дураков: Рондин, Климов, Кивалов, Крук, Дябло и прю твари, которые тупо захватывают пляжи и склоны, в надежде продать свои "элитные" одоробалы подороже. А Гурвиц их что бескорыстно поддерживает? Посчитайте сколько у нас осталось пляжей на которых бывать не то что комфортно, а просто не противно.


 как раз на месте рондинской стройки мне было противно бывать...а на остальных, на которые я хожу, так все и осталось, даже лучше стало...

----------


## JN

Был я вчера над т.н. "Морской симфонией" - противно это не то слово. Может Вам конечно и приятно... Тогда Вам, похоже, скоро будет совсем хорошо.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Был я вчера над т.н. "Морской симфонией" - противно это не то слово. Может Вам конечно и приятно... Тогда Вам, похоже, скоро будет совсем хорошо.


 мне и щас неплохо....а будет всем еще лучше

----------


## JN

> мне и щас неплохо....а будет всем еще лучше


 Ну, в том, что Вам уже хорошо, даже не сомневаюсь - это читается. А в отношении всех, неплохо бы, иногда, посматривать на результаты голосования, чтоб не заносило.

----------


## Старпом Lom

> Ну, в том, что Вам уже хорошо, даже не сомневаюсь - это читается. А в отношении всех, неплохо бы, иногда, посматривать на результаты голосования, чтоб не заносило.


 эти голосования я уже давно не беру во внимание....попса в чистом виде...зашел кто то не знающий тему - и кликнул...типа я правильный-защитник природы, а завтра пошел и насрал на пляже, сжег пару деревьев....короче мне хорошо и мне пофиг что вы там думаете....и слава богу

----------


## Зетаджонс

> эти голосования я уже давно не беру во внимание....попса в чистом виде.. а завтра пошел и насрал на пляже, ...короче мне хорошо и мне пофиг что вы там думаете....и слава богу


 Вот это и грустно,что те кому "пофиг и тп" убивают изо дня в день и Французский и склоны Одессы.Как правило это и не одесситы.Иначе как объяснить такую нелюбовь к Одессе при виде пачек денег.

----------


## Буджак

Тут нет ничего удивительного. В Лондоне возникла давка и драка с полицией на распродаже... Почти все люди сходят с ума при виде пачки денег, это свойство человеческой природы.

----------


## Пушкин

Вчера показывали сюжет по ГРАДу, как сотрудники компании Рондина засаживают склоны деревьями,  почему то только под санаторием Россия и вокруг его стройки, но  не рассказали сколько деревьев было срублено благодаря этой стройки. Рондин видимо хочет что бы его высотка из зелени торчала... (тут бы надо было бы мат добавить , но буду следовать правилам форума)

----------


## Зетаджонс

Да уж,деревьев уничтожено много рондинскими "берегоукреплениями".Раньше,помню,ходили на пляж в этом месте и любили "срезать" наискосок под тенью деревьев.Теперь на месте той рощицы лысая гора.Спускались недавно к морю и, чтобы избежать пыли от проезжающей по ТЗ бетономешалки,отошли вправо и чуть не попали под белый джип.Вот вам и прогулка у моря.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Вчера показывали сюжет по ГРАДу, как сотрудники компании Рондина засаживают склоны деревьями,  почему то *только под санаторием Россия и вокруг его стройки*, но  не рассказали сколько деревьев было срублено благодаря этой стройки. Рондин видимо хочет что бы его высотка из зелени торчала... (тут бы надо было бы мат добавить , но буду следовать правилам форума)


  - А насколько будет доступно для горожан место - "под санаторием Россия и вокруг его стройки" - не рассказали?.. - СРУБЛЕННЫЕ деревья давали тень и прохладу ВСЕМ и место это - ПАРК на Склонах было местом ОБЩЕГО пользования, ИМХО. 
Маленький пример того, как *наказывают за уничтожение деревьев
*: 


> В качестве *наказания за срубленные деревья*, закрывающие вид из окон домов, в одном из австралийских городов местный аналог ЖЭУ поставил пару морских контейнеров сроком на три года, перекрывающие этот самый вид.


  - брала из:http://krugowert.ru/post108731413/

----------


## Буджак

Сейчас не времена царя Салтана, да и хорошую бочку достать трудно. Но Рондина вполне можно отправить с плавание, засадив его самого в морской контейнер, благо, этого добра у нас навалом.

----------


## Destin

Тем временем Климов закончил незаконную установку забора. Радковский, Шпилевой и где вы?......

----------


## Пушкин

> Тем временем Климов закончил незаконную установку забора. Радковский, Шпилевой и где вы?......


 Пиво пьют вместе с Рондиным, Дябло и Круком - фракцией БЮТ...

----------


## aliaodessa

> Пиво пьют вместе с Рондиным, Дябло и Круком - фракцией БЮТ...


 Крук уже ПР .. :smileflag:  Во всяком случае старший..

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Крук уже ПР .. Во всяком случае старший..


 Вот, я, одного не могу понять, чего люди так мучаются, бегают из партии в партию. Давно пора объединиться в одну партию, дерибанщиков Украины. В любом случае, от перемены мест слагаемых, результат не меняется. :smileflag:

----------


## aliaodessa

Где выше перспективы и прибыль — там и успешные политики-бизнесмены! 
Портнов тоже в ПР уже ..в Администрации президента.. :smileflag: 
"Белые пришли - грабють..красные пришли - грабють.."(с)

----------


## Destin

Возвращаясь к теме. Alia, не затруднит представить доказательства твоему утверждению, что склоны за памятником Неизвестному матросу находятся на балансе порта?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Посчитайте сколько у нас осталось пляжей на которых бывать не то что комфортно, а просто не противно.


 А сколько их останется через 10 лет? Ответ: нисколько!
Те, что останутся (Аркадия, Отрада, Дельфин) будут представлять собой переполненное человеками пространство без единого кусочка свободного места.
А все прочее побережье будет застроено "хатинками" небоскребного типа, в которых жители будут появляться на пару недель в году.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Крук уже ПР .. Во всяком случае старший..


 От перевертыш!
Вспоминается Марк Твен, ей богу!

----------


## Люд-milka

> Посчитайте сколько у нас осталось пляжей на которых бывать не то что комфортно, а просто не противно.


 ни одного.
не хожу на одесские пляжи примерно с начала 90-х.
в море купаюсь только очень далеко за чертой города. примерно начиная с Сергеевки...

----------


## Jina

> ни одного.
> не хожу на одесские пляжи примерно с начала 90-х.
> в море купаюсь только очень далеко за чертой города. примерно начиная с Сергеевки...


 А как же туристы? Для которых хотят Европу сделать на наших склонах?
Может,вначале экологию приведем в порядок?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Присоединюсь к Jina и добавлю, КУДА деваться тем горожанам, кто из-за работы или по экономическим, или др. причинам - не может физически себе позволить "очень далеко за чертой города": отдохнуть\позагорать\искупаться\поДЫШАТЬ\.. и в летнюю жару вынужден оставаться в Одессе?

----------


## Пушкин

> Присоединюсь к Jina и добавлю, КУДА деваться тем горожанам, кто из-за работы или по экономическим, или др. причинам - не может физически себе позволить "очень далеко за чертой города": отдохнуть\позагорать\искупаться\поДЫШАТЬ\.. и в летнюю жару вынужден оставаться в Одессе?


  Идти на Думскую и выносить с креслами тех, кто не даёт нам спокойно не только отдыхать, но и жить в нашем родном и любимом городе. А так же  вынести тех, кто не даёт этот многострадальный город, сохранить для потомков...

----------


## Буджак

А, вынести... Придут другие, которые займутся тем же самым в больших масштабах.

----------


## Пушкин

> А, вынести... Придут другие, которые займутся тем же самым в больших масштабах.


 Так что нам потерять Одессу ни чего не делая?
Почему то вспомнились слова из песни:
"Довольно сука, Одессу-маму никогда я не продам"...

----------


## m-ilya

> Идти на Думскую и выносить с креслами тех, кто не даёт нам спокойно не только отдыхать, но и жить в нашем родном и любимом городе. А так же  вынести тех, кто не даёт этот многострадальный город, сохранить для потомков...


 Да... как вспомню сколько людей выходило на думскую, чтобы протестовать против застройки "Юбилейного", так сразу приходит на ум известное высказывание: "Народ имеет то правительство, которое он заслуживает".
       Одесситы готовы сколько угодно возмущаться и ругать политиков всех цветов, но мало кто готов и имеет возможность систематически отстаивать свою точку зрения конкретными действиями. Так что надо как индийские йоги - уйти в медитацию лет на триста, а там глядишь, все само собой разрулится: Гурвицы Круки Марковы Рондины и т.п. всё позастраивают, а потом вместе со всем этим в море и съедут. Вслед им посмотрят вышедшие из медитации одесситы, и кто-то из толпы скажет: "В добрый путь, дорогие товарищи"!
       А пока что,  йогой что-ли заняться...

----------


## JN

Все правильно: или выносить, или медитировать. Только если выносить, Буджак, то так, чтоб новым в назидание, иначе, лучше медитировать.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Присоединюсь к Jina и добавлю, КУДА деваться тем горожанам, кто из-за работы или по экономическим, или др. причинам - не может физически себе позволить "очень далеко за чертой города": отдохнуть\позагорать\искупаться\поДЫШАТЬ\.. и в летнюю жару вынужден оставаться в Одессе?


 ой, а кто ж таки может себе позволить?
я в прошлом году купалась в море ОДИН раз  в килийском, штоле, районе...

я к тому, что море и пляжи в черте города - содержать в санитарном состоянии нереально при любой власти да при нашем народе (качаны от пшонки многие научились до урны доносить?)
при совке что, пляжи в городе чистые были?

как-то у нас что с народом ни делай...
защитили парк от застройки - пришли маевщики и загадили...
не защити парк от застройки - пришли рондины-климовы и тоже загадили...

----------


## Пушкин

> Крук уже ПР .. Во всяком случае старший..


  Как ПР? так после выборов же прошло всего ничего... :smileflag:

----------


## lumar

> ой, а кто ж таки может себе позволить?
> я в прошлом году купалась в море ОДИН раз  в килийском, штоле, районе...
> 
> я к тому, что море и пляжи в черте города - содержать в санитарном состоянии нереально при любой власти да при нашем народе (качаны от пшонки многие научились до урны доносить?)
> при совке что, пляжи в городе чистые были?
> 
> как-то у нас что с народом ни делай...
> защитили парк от застройки - пришли маевщики и загадили...
> не защити парк от застройки - пришли рондины-климовы и тоже загадили...


 Тех кто мусорит и костры жжет штрафовать нужно нещадно.Может даже создать спец.подразделение милиции следящее за порядком и чистотой на склонах.
Вот только нынешней власти это не нужно.Им наоборот лучше показать как было все грязно и убого, а пришли инвесторы-строители и все облагородили.

----------


## Скрытик

Зато Климов по слухам в немилость попал, да и Костусев младший пропал - не заметили? Сорри за оффтоп.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

У людей нельзя отнимать то немногое, что составляет радость их жизни. Но людей нужно учить и показывать, что для них лучше. Вместо дурацких бил бордов мэра можно было бы начать ПР акцию подготовки к маевкам и объявить, где и сколько будет подготовлено мест для отдыха и как отдыхать культурно, без дыма и костров. Сообщить кстати, как власти будут этому содействовать.
Вместо запретов пусть бы  позволили  каким нибудь мелким частникам  в согласованных местах установить столики-скамеечки. Ну в общем, как в нормальных странах на экологических тропах. Думаю, народ бы это дело быстро оценил, а так как у нас - стращать и не пущать - тупиковый путь

----------


## lumar

Жесткие законы, высокие штрафы и контроль властей за их исполнением -вот что поможет нашему народу хоть немного стать цивилизованным!Выбросил бумажку -плати, закурил на пляже и засунул окурок в песок-плати, разжег костер в парке, заехал на машине в зеленую зону тоже плати!Это не тупиковый путь, а принятый во всех нормальных странах!

----------


## REDSOX

> Жесткие законы, высокие штрафы и контроль властей за их исполнением -вот что поможет нашему народу хоть немного стать цивилизованным!Выбросил бумажку -плати, закурил на пляже и засунул окурок в песок-плати, разжег костер в парке, заехал на машине в зеленую зону тоже плати!Это не тупиковый путь, а принятый во всех нормальных странах!


 Вот только так разбогатеем и станем культурными! Могу добавить, что фамилии и адреса оштрафованных публиковать в газетах, чтоб не отмазывались деньгами, типа уплатил и можно дальше гадить...
Как сказал генерал Бурдун:" Никто не забыт и НИЧТО НЕ ЗАБЫТО, товарищи!"

----------


## _A_l_

> Вместо запретов пусть бы  позволили  каким нибудь мелким частникам  в согласованных местах установить столики-скамеечки. Ну в общем, как в нормальных странах на экологических тропах. Думаю, народ бы это дело быстро оценил...


 Уже пробовали и не 1 раз. Сперва эти столики  превратились в распивочные для местных алкашей, а затем были украдены вместе со скамеечками в течение 3-х недель после установки.

Сперва менталитет Одесситов должен дойти до такого уровня, чтобы автомобили можно было *безбоязненно* оставлять открытыми на стоянках. 
Лет 60 нужно для этого. По оптимистическим прогнозам.

Кстати. 
За чей счет (из какого бюджета) купить эти столики-скамеечки на полмиллиона гривен и кто оплатит проектные работы и работы по установке?

----------


## Jina

Вдоль канатной(подвесной) дороги,от Французского бульвара до лестницы отрубили кроны у каштанов. Теперь они стоят,как солдаты Урфина.

----------


## Jina

> Жесткие законы, высокие штрафы и контроль властей за их исполнением -вот что поможет нашему народу хоть немного стать цивилизованным!Выбросил бумажку -плати, закурил на пляже и засунул окурок в песок-плати, разжег костер в парке, заехал на машине в зеленую зону тоже плати!Это не тупиковый путь, а принятый во всех нормальных странах!


 
А что делать с теми,кто рубит деревья,захватывает пляжи и строит высотки,лицемерно называя их, то спастельной станцией,то берегоукреплящим сооружением???

----------


## Ser.Fil

Наверное, расстреливать. А ещё лучше, там же, на месте преступления, вкопать *столбы позора - и приковывать ИХ*, пока не сдохнут. А сердобольные пусть ИХ подкармливают, подпаивают, продлевая ИХ мучения и позор.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Уже пробовали и не 1 раз. Сперва эти столики  превратились в распивочные для местных алкашей,
> 
> Кстати. 
> За чей счет (из какого бюджета) купить эти столики-скамеечки на полмиллиона гривен и кто оплатит проектные работы и работы по установке?


 На мои налоги  ставить в парковой зоне скамеечки, охранять их, красить, мести и благоустраивать. Я исправно  их плачу. А также пропагандировать здоровый  и культурный образ жизни, можно собственным примером. Мэры на велосипедах  - не редкость в нашем мире  :smileflag:

----------


## Зетаджонс

Извините за оффтоп.Но наши мэры -это колючая проволока,тонированные автомобили,охрана и полнейшая тайна передвижения.Видимо,понимают,что открытость для них опасна.Очень уж много "пользы" приносят одесситам.

----------


## seredag

http://glavred.info/archive/2010/04/11/133645-4.html 

В Алуште в период предстоящего курортного сезона будут приостановлены строительные работы и реконструкция объектов. Соответствующее решение было принято на заседании горисполкома.

При этом, как отметил на заседании начальник городского управления архитектуры и градостроительства Владимир Бородин, на многих строительных объектах не соблюдаются санитарные нормы, проезжая часть загрязнена, мусор с дорог не убирается и т. д. Все это портит облик Алушты, а также приносит неудобства горожанам и отдыхающим.

В связи с этим исполком решил обязать лиц, занимающихся строительством и реконструкцией объектов, до 20 мая привести в порядок прилегающие территории (вывезти мусор, восстановить ограждения). При этом строительные работы будут приостановлены с 1 июня по 1 октября, отмечают «Новости Крыма». 

Вот как  люди делают, а у нас по Трассе здоровья бетономешалки гоняют и зимой и летом, грязь прямо в море летит...

----------


## Ecolex

> Вдоль канатной(подвесной) дороги,от Французского бульвара до лестницы отрубили кроны у каштанов. Теперь они стоят,как солдаты Урфина.


 Отрада. Морская улица.

----------


## JN

> Наверное, расстреливать. А ещё лучше, там же, на месте преступления, вкопать *столбы позора - и приковывать ИХ*, пока не сдохнут. А сердобольные пусть ИХ подкармливают, подпаивают, продлевая ИХ мучения и позор.


 К сожалению, с этого придется начать! Слишком долго длилась либерастилизация, чтоб теперь просто делать так, как надлежит ЛЮДЯМ. С этого надо начать.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> К сожалению, с этого придется начать! Слишком долго длилась либерастилизация, чтоб теперь просто делать так, как надлежит ЛЮДЯМ. С этого надо начать.


 Начать надо с ГЭЙя и его ближайших подручных.
прочие, увидев это сами разбегутся

----------


## Stasiko

В Одессе в горсовете большинство - Партия регионов, Климов - партия регионов. Давал интервью, что победа Януковича открывает перспективы.

Надо бороться со всеми, Гурвицем, Марковым, Костусевыми и главное ПР, которая разрушает Одессу. Но именно "Партия регионов" разрушает город, вернее её деньги и жадность активистов.

----------


## Destin

Вот гурвицу, как раз, это и надо: чтобы мы боролись одновременно со всеми, только не с ним конкретно. Хороший отвлекающий маневр, Stasik.

----------


## Пушкин

В ходе сегодняшней сессии горсовета депутаты фактически ликвидировали знаменитый одесский санаторий «Россия», на территории которого теперь построят двухэтажные частные коттеджи.

Против этого решения выступили несколько депутатов. В частности, депутат Валентина Козачишина напомнила собравшимся, что санаторий «Россия» был «ветеранским», там лечилиссь ветераны, кроме того, это рекреационная зона, где запрещено строительство, но ее никто не услышал.

Депутат Михаил Шмушкович, в свою очередь, заявил о странностях этого решения — даже он не смог заранее ознакомиться с проектом этого решения, несмотря на его запросы.

И все же большинством голосов уничтожение санатория «Россия» было закреплено юридически. (думская. нет)

----------


## Орди Тадер

> В Одессе в горсовете большинство - Партия регионов, Климов - партия регионов. Давал интервью, что победа Януковича открывает перспективы.
> 
> Надо бороться со всеми, Гурвицем, Марковым, Костусевыми и главное ПР, которая разрушает Одессу. Но именно "Партия регионов" разрушает город, вернее её деньги и жадность активистов.


 А Рондин и Коробчинский это тоже ПР?  :smileflag: 
А Тарпан?

У сволочей, разрушающих наш город, нет партийности.

----------


## seredag

Вот ссылка по санаторию Россия http://most-odessa.info/news/economics/5959.html

----------


## JN

> А Рондин и Коробчинский это тоже ПР? 
> А Тарпан?
> 
> У сволочей, разрушающих наш город, нет партийности.


 В Украине вообще нет партий, что прекрасно наблюдается по всевозможным перебежкам "избранников" при малейшей смене центров власти. В Украине есть только лоббистские клубы, которые партиями называются для приличия, чтоб иностранцы не потешались. И единственная идеология всех этих "партийцев" заключается в том, что нужно забирать все, что плохо лежит, отнимать все, что хватает сил отнять. Отнять, ясное дело, у тех, кто слабее, беднее, т.е. у "населения". Это и есть то, что я называю словом "либерастия". 
И пока у власти в стране будут либерасты, будут исчезать пляжи, парки санатории и исторические памятники.

----------


## Destin

"Обещанного референдума по предотвращению застройки прибрежных склонов в горсовете Одессы так и не организовали.
Скорее всего, потому что городская власть во главе с мэром Эдуардом Гурвицем против создания национального парка.
Присвоение склонам статуса национального природного парка могло бы решить эту проблему. Но застраивающие их компании имеют сильное лобби в местных органах власти.
Власти Одессы уверены: склоны представляют собой совершенно «дикое» место, которое непременно надо развивать, строить здесь гостиницы, кемпинги, бары-рестораны, благоустраивая территории, оставшиеся свободными. Но это «развитие» идет без определенного плана, хаотически, по воле отдельных бизнес-структур и заинтересованных лиц.
Например, ЗАО «ФК «Черноморец», близкая нардепу Леониду Климову, установила ограждение в районе тренировочной базы одноименного клуба, спилив несколько десятков деревьев.
А компания депутата горсовета Владимира Рондина продолжает строить 24-этажную гостиницу под бывшим санаторием «Россия». Правда, на заборе, ограждающем стройку, висит объявление о том, что здесь ведутся «берегоукрепительные работы».
Еще одна гостиница должна появиться в районе пляжа «Ланжерон» - на месте давно заброшенного парка аттракционов «Юмориленд». Рядом, в переулке Купальном, скоро должно начаться строительство многоэтажного жилого дома. Компания-застройщик принадлежит депутату Олегу Радковскому.
Застройка знаменитых одесских пляжей и приморских склонов идет вопреки Конституции Украины, Земельному, Водному кодексам и другим законам. Протесты и предписания прокуратуры о недопустимости строительства горсовет безосновательно отклоняет. Каковы официальные мотивы одесской мэрии и в чем истинная причина произвола местных властей – вопросы риторические."

http://www.domik.net/mod/main/news/commercial/news87863.html

----------


## aliaodessa

Мне это нравится.. :smileflag:  А где однопартейцы? Гончаренко,Колстусев и т.д?
Где глава партии и по-совместительству президент ,на секундочку????

----------


## Destin

Alia, a где доказательства твоих слов, что склоны за памятником Неизвестному матросу на балансе порта? :smileflag:

----------


## aliaodessa

> Alia, a где доказательства твоих слов, что склоны за памятником Неизвестному матросу на балансе порта?


 Спроси у администратор Порта по аренде - Светланы Николаевны.Офис на Морвокзале.Здания за памятником на Аллее - принадлежат Порту.
Я уже говорила тебе,что администратор по аренде - говорит именно так.
Еще можешь зайти на Канатную - в офис по аренде госимущества (не помню,как точно называется контора) там даже тендера проводятся ..по аренде имущества Порта.Надеюсь,скоро у меня таки получится арендовать Ротонду в Аркадии..если ценой никто не перебьет и условиями.. :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

Здания за памятником на Аллее, возможно таки да - принадлежат Порту.
А как насчет склонов, тех самых что замусорены?

----------


## JN

> Надеюсь,скоро у меня таки получится арендовать Ротонду в Аркадии..если ценой никто не перебьет и условиями..


  Алия, поделитесь планами. Вы хотите опять раскрасить ее в цвета кока-колы или продать под очередную высотку Рондину? :smileflag:

----------


## aliaodessa

> Алия, поделитесь планами. Вы хотите опять раскрасить ее в цвета кока-колы или продать под очередную высотку Рондину?


 Не..хочу привести ее в нормальный вид и сделать там кафе..Ты видел,что там сейчас стоит? Ржавая фигня ..возле администрации Аркадии..

----------


## aliaodessa

> Здания за памятником на Аллее, возможно таки да - принадлежат Порту.
> А как насчет склонов, тех самых что замусорены?


 А кто должен обслуживать чужие здания и территорию вокруг них? не собственник ,не??
Подойди в конец Аллеи и загляни вниз - прозреешь..

----------


## Destin

> А кто должен обслуживать чужие здания и территорию вокруг них? не собственник ,не??
> Подойди в конец Аллеи и загляни вниз - прозреешь..


 Уже заглянул. Здания отгорожены от склонов за памятником высоким забором. Все, что за забором - принадлежит порту. Склоны - относятся к парку Шевченко. И кто, по твоему, должен следить за чистотой на склонах, Павлюк?

----------


## aliaodessa

> Уже заглянул. Здания отгорожены от склонов за памятником высоким забором. Все, что за забором - принадлежит порту. Склоны - относятся к парку Шевченко. И кто, по твоему, должен следить за чистотой на склонах, Павлюк?


 За чистотой склонов должно следить КП "Ланжерон" .Иди к начальнику и жалуйся. Я жалобу уже оставила .Твоя очередь..

----------


## Destin

Ты же недавно утверждала, что склоны на балансе порта. Причем здесь КП "Ланжерон"???? У тебя либо с логикой не все ОК, либо врать надо искуснее :smileflag:

----------


## Лысый0

> Ты же недавно утверждала, что склоны на балансе порта. Причем здесь КП "Ланжерон"???? У тебя либо с логикой не все ОК, либо врать надо искуснее


 Завралась! Бачь яка ....

----------


## JN

> Не..хочу привести ее в нормальный вид и сделать там кафе....


 Алия, если она после приведения в нормальный вид останется именно ротондой, а не жлобством каким-то, то буду только рад. Даже на кофе зайду, если обещаете за морду не хватать. :smileflag:

----------


## ugryumyj

расслабтесь, на Ланжероне скоро вас не будет

----------


## ugryumyj

Вчера на сессии Одесского городского совета депутаты дружно «сдали» ветеранский санаторий «Россия». Но на этом аппетиты жадных до одесского побережья не унимаются. На карте Одессы есть еще немало мест, которые дерибанятся при попустительстве бездарной городской власти. Например, на территории кооператива «Зеленый мыс» (что на даче Ковалевского) Недавно на причале № 136 появилась некая госпожа Елена Мирка. Она (не являясь даже гражданкой Украины!! ) в конце осени прошлого года стала интенсивно строить коттедж (по планировке ну о-ооооочень напоминающий гостиничные номера) прямо посреди общественного пляжа. Была снесена детская площадка. Ликвидирована стоянка для лодок, которую использовали члены рыболовецкого причала. Все попытки территориальной громады отстоять свои права натыкаются на сопротивление во властных коридорах.

В нескольких метрах от кромки воды на городском пляже залит бетонный фундамент. Возводится коттеджный комплекс общей площадью в несколько сот метров. Отходы жизнедеятельности отдыхающих будут уходить сюда же в песок (а куда же еще?). О пожарной безопасности и вовсе не приходится говорить.

Но ни СЭС, ни пожарная охрана, ни Управление экологии, ни Управление инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета «не видят» этого.Что же делает городская власть? БЕЗДЕЙСТВУЕТ!!! Кто же эта загадочная госпожа Е. Н. Мирка, что даже  Гурвиц и весь горсовет бесильны перед ней?

----------


## aliaodessa

> расслабтесь, на Ланжероне скоро вас не будет http://revisor.od.ua/post/Na_Langerone_postroyat_kottedgnyj_poselok/


 Ты хоть читал,что постишь?  :smileflag: 
И где там про Ланжерон??? 
Вижу про санаторий Россия..вижу про дачу Ковалевского..где про Ланжерон?

----------


## Пушкин

Да есть такие, видимо приезжий - им что Ланжерон, что "Россия"...

А что за домики принадлежащие порту на Ланжероне - не СРЗ 2 ли?

----------


## aliaodessa

> Да есть такие, видимо приезжий - им что Ланжерон, что "Россия"...
> 
> А что за домики принадлежащие порту на Ланжероне - не СРЗ 2 ли?


 Не знаю,как называются..От памятника Неизвестному матросу - вниз если смотреть ,к морю..

----------


## Пушкин

> Не знаю,как называются..От памятника Неизвестному матросу - вниз если смотреть ,к морю..


 Если чуть правее, то это СРЗ-2 и по моему оно к порту не имеет отношение...

----------


## Destin

"...Как считает эколог, руководитель Молодежного экологического центра имени Вернадского Татьяна Черная, ведущаяся застройка побережья не укрепляет берег, но разрушает реальный ландшафт, что, в свою очередь, пагубно влияет на экологию в городе. "Ландшафт должен быть природным, а его урезают, изменяют. Нет реального укрепления побережья, а, наоборот, его утяжеление. Особую опасность представляют канализационные коллекторы построенных на берегу многоэтжек. Они находятся ниже уровня моря и работают только от электричества. Если в городе 2-3 дня не будет света, то все их содержимое попадает в море. И это уже представляет опасность. Помимо этого, береговая линия была природным миграционным коридором. Здесь обитает много живности, хотя она не видна обычным одесситам "невооруженным" взглядом (полозы, лисы, птицы). Застройка берегов разрушил этот природный миграционный коридор. Согласно всем международным стандартам заселение берегов должно быть защищено от тотальной застройки", - говорит Т. Черная. Кроме того, по мнению эколога, большой вред побережью причинило намывание песка. "За счет намывания произошло нарушение биологических фильтров (например, мидии, которых просто присыпали песком)", - подчеркивает специалист.

 "Еще одни ужасный проект, лоббируемый Гурвицем - создание искусственных островов. Одесский залив итак мелководный, циркуляции воды здесь недостаточная. Создание островов создаст еще больше проблем городу. Мы будем иметь ландшафтное загрязнение: окруженные небоскребами, мы не увидим моря, живя возле моря. И качество воды резко упадет", - поясняет эколог.

http://most-odessa.info/articles/commemts/5985.html#comments

----------


## Зетаджонс

> "
> 
>  "Еще одни ужасный проект, лоббируемый Гурвицем - создание искусственных островов. ... мы не увидим моря, живя возле моря. 
> 
> 
> http://most-odessa.info/articles/commemts/5985.html#comments


 И Гурвица мы тоже не увидим в Одессе.Поэтому ему плевать на одесситов,а нам,очевидно, спросить будет не с кого!

----------


## serg-shs

вообще-то это какой-то массовый идиотизм: "защищать" склоны и при этом массово голосовать именно за тех кто эти склоны интенсивно застраивает. Вы уже выберите что-то одно...  
маразм, если честно.

----------


## JN

serg-shs, Вам + за здравую мысль. Я давно считаю, что пора создать ресурс на котором будут выложены результаты поименных голосований нашего зоопарка по всем вопросам, важным для нашего города. Таким образом мы получим список людей за которых не нужно голосовать ПРИ ЛЮБЫХ УСЛОВИЯХ. Останется только провести агитационную работу. Но упирается этот проект в то, что доступ к поименным голосованиям несколько ограничен, а разные депутаты хотят дать не все, т.к. сами хоть в чем-то, но замазаны.

----------


## coder_ak

*JN*, ты имеешь в виду просто вывесить список депутатов гор, обл советов, верховной рады, плюс еще кучку местных застройщиков? Так больше голосовать и не за кого останется.

----------


## JN

> *JN*, ты имеешь в виду просто вывесить список депутатов гор, обл советов, верховной рады, плюс еще кучку местных застройщиков? Так больше голосовать и не за кого останется.


 Жизнь устроена так, что как только одни возможности исчезают, то сразу появляются другие. Не волнуйтесь, за кого голосовать всегда найдется. Но этот, казалось бы долгий, итеративный путь получения приемлемой власти самый демократичный из возможных. И именно им идут большинство благополучных стран.

----------


## serg-shs

> serg-shs, Вам + за здравую мысль. Я давно считаю, что пора создать ресурс на котором будут выложены результаты поименных голосований нашего зоопарка по всем вопросам, важным для нашего города. Таким образом мы получим список людей за которых не нужно голосовать ПРИ ЛЮБЫХ УСЛОВИЯХ. Останется только провести агитационную работу. Но упирается этот проект в то, что доступ к поименным голосованиям несколько ограничен, а разные депутаты хотят дать не все, т.к. сами хоть в чем-то, но замазаны.


 самим надо во власть идти , а то какие-то "депутаты" - все чужие, все ориентированные на прокидку...  И выбирать не по принципу - против, а по принципу - за

----------


## Пушкин

Сегодня был на 10ой Фонтана, если кто то хочет посмотреть что нас ждёт если мы не отстаим парк Юбилейный и побережье - отправляйтесь на 10ю и посмотрите на этот застроечный хаос, этот кошмар человеческой алчности...

----------


## serg-shs

> Сегодня был на 10ой Фонтана, если кто то хочет посмотреть что нас ждёт если мы не *отстаим* парк Юбилейный и побережье - отправляйтесь на 10ю и посмотрите на этот застроечный хаос, этот кошмар человеческой алчности...


 все зависит от того что вы владываете в понятие "отстоим"...  (напомню нынешняя власть - кабмин имела ввиду ваше "отстоим", прошлая в принципе тоже). Нельзя одновременно ехать в разных направлениях ...  но боюсь это сложно объяснить...

----------


## Пушкин

> все зависит от того что вы владываете в понятие "отстоим"...  (напомню нынешняя власть - кабмин имела ввиду ваше "отстоим", прошлая в принципе тоже). Нельзя одновременно ехать в разных направлениях ...  но боюсь это сложно объяснить...


  А вы попробуйте...

----------


## serg-shs

> А вы попробуйте...


 ну... вначале было слово.
... на 6й день Бог создал человека...
... и узнали они что есть добро и что зло...
но пути достижения добра так и не освоили, не смогли обьединяться и доверять там, где можно было бы, и не могли распознавать то чему доверять нельзя.
 (ну это в тезисах, а вообще хочешь что б что-то было сделано хорошо - делай сам, а не передоверяй эту задачу каким-то "левым" но нахальным, что без мыла куда хош залезут - "депутатам" в общем).
 А вот как вы видите процесс? если вообще никак - то и клавиатуру снашивать незачем. Если хоть как-то то можно чего-то корректировать искать пути, компромиссы и пр.

----------


## Пушкин

> ну... вначале было слово.
> ... на 6й день Бог создал человека...
> ... и узнали они что есть добро и что зло...
> но пути достижения добра так и не освоили, не смогли обьединяться и доверять там, где можно было бы, и не могли распознавать то чему доверять нельзя.
>  (ну это в тезисах, а вообще хочешь что б что-то было сделано хорошо - делай сам, а не передоверяй эту задачу каким-то "левым" но нахальным, что без мыла куда хош залезут - "депутатам" в общем).
>  А вот как вы видите процесс? если вообще никак - то и клавиатуру снашивать незачем. Если хоть как-то то можно чего-то корректировать искать пути, компромиссы и пр.


  Как я вижу "процесс"   - вижу его в объединении и создании, действительно одесской общественной аполитичной организации, вот мы тут говорим, говорим, а делаем что ? только факты констатируем и что из этого выйдет? А нужно действительно бороться...

----------


## serg-shs

> Как я вижу "процесс"   - вижу его в объединении и создании, действительно одесской общественной аполитичной организации, вот мы тут говорим, говорим, а делаем что ? только факты констатируем и что из этого выйдет? А нужно действительно бороться...


 Общественная организация не может быть аполитичной (это кстати) общество вообще *политично* - осуществляется воздействие одних индивидуумов на других.  
 Ну а кому выделите политическую функцию управления (как вариант: передачи или недопущения передачи участков парка) ?
 Насчет не делается - то скажу делается. Но первоначально таки хотелось бы узнать о целях и СПОСОБАХ достижения целей "аполитичной" организации.

----------


## Пушкин

> Общественная организация не может быть аполитичной (это кстати) общество вообще *политично* - осуществляется воздействие одних индивидуумов на других.  
>  Ну а кому выделите политическую функцию управления (как вариант: передачи или недопущения передачи участков парка) ?
>  Насчет не делается - то скажу делается. Но первоначально таки хотелось бы узнать о целях и СПОСОБАХ достижения целей "аполитичной" организации.


 Цели- сохранение парка Юбилейный для начала, а вы ещё какие то цели преследуете? А если что то делаете  - расскажите, может с радостью присоединюсь, опять же если ваши цели и действия аполитичны.
Поймите мне, да и не только мне, за Одессу обидно. Теряем маму дорогую, теряем. Теряем одну за другой наши изюминки, колорит, лицо и что мы будем иметь в итоге - безликий городишко коих много?

----------


## chestnaya

> Как я вижу "процесс"   - вижу его в объединении и создании, действительно одесской общественной аполитичной организации, вот мы тут говорим, говорим, а делаем что ? только факты констатируем и что из этого выйдет? А нужно действительно бороться...


 А что вы вкладываете в слово "БОРОТЬСЯ"

----------


## Скрытик

Уважаемые. Даю подсказку. Организация, которая давно борется с затройкой склонов уже есть, называется Эко. Абсолютно неполитизированная (насколько это возможно). Один из организаторов Сергей Дибров, он зарегистрирован у нас на форуме, не знаю читает ли сейчас. Но я могу дать его координаты.
То что Механики не начали строить до сих пор во многом его заслуга.

----------


## chestnaya

А Чем Сергей Дибров не занимается?

----------


## Скрытик

Не болтает ерундой  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А что вы вкладываете в слово "БОРОТЬСЯ"


  Все легальные способы...

----------


## Пушкин

> Не болтает ерундой


 Ну если всем занимается Сергей Дибров, тогда какой простите смысл в этой теме?

----------


## serg-shs

> Цели- сохранение парка Юбилейный для начала, а вы ещё какие то цели преследуете? А если что то делаете  - расскажите, может с радостью присоединюсь, опять же если ваши цели и действия аполитичны.
> Поймите мне, да и не только мне, за Одессу обидно. Теряем маму дорогую, теряем. Теряем одну за другой наши изюминки, колорит, лицо и что мы будем иметь в итоге - безликий городишко коих много?


 не бывает чтобы политические цели решались не политическими методами. (во всяком случае эта не решается.)  Что делаем - понемногу раскачиваем народ на создание  *политического* объединения

----------


## Скрытик

Смысл в теме остается в любом случае. Но ведь речь шла об объединении усилий, стоит ли повторять путь который уже прошли некоторые люди?

----------


## Пушкин

> Смысл в теме остается в любом случае. Но ведь речь шла об объединении усилий, стоит ли повторять путь который уже прошли некоторые люди?


  С этим согласен...

----------


## JN

Смысл очень большой. Бороться с произволом ВЛАСТИ это очень трудное и неблагодарное дело. Неблагодарное потому, что работы много, соратников, реально работающих мало, а результаты, к сожалению очень небольшие. Скрытик, когда говорил, что этим занимается Дибров, не говорил, что только Дибров. Он не имел ввиду, что не нужна помощь, любая, от жителей или от общественных организаций. На самом деле, если движение по защите, не только склонов, а Одессы, не примет массовый характер, ничего не получится. А вступать в НАДО или ЭКО не нужно. Создавайте еще организации, просто знайте, что есть союзники и соратники.
Скрытик, ничего, что я за тебя расписался? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Ничего  :smileflag:

----------


## chestnaya

А давайте, если нацики еще не уехали соберем им по 50 грн., пусть они также организованно в обратном направлении пронесут плакаты "НЕ ЗАСТРОИМ  - НЕ ПРОСТИМ ", "ФРАНЦУЗСКИЙ БУЛЬВАР ПОНАД УСЕ" и т.д.

----------


## JN

Эдик повесится - на них же вся надежда.

----------


## serg-shs

> А давайте, если нацики еще не уехали соберем им по 50 грн., пусть они также организованно в обратном направлении пронесут плакаты "НЕ ЗАСТРОИМ  - НЕ ПРОСТИМ ", "ФРАНЦУЗСКИЙ БУЛЬВАР ПОНАД УСЕ" и т.д.


 не знаю насчет нациков , но ваши(не то что бы лично ваши, это некое обобщение) действия стимулируют застройку парковой зоны ...  (по принципу за что боролись - на то и напоролись)
__________________________________
давайте проанализируем:
1. Застройка не начинается без выделения земельного участка под застройку или ожидаемого выделения участка. Это ж не машину украсть - тут уворованное на виду и к тому же необходимы вливания в строительство.  т.е. нужно решение *горсовета* о передаче земли и изменения целевого назначения земли. 
2. решение гор совета - это суть *политическое* решение.
3. гор совет формируют партии и объединения граждан.
 Что получается в реале: 1.защитники склонов никоим образом "не занимаются политикой", следовательно в горсовет они не попадут и воспрепятствовать передаче земли не могут.
2. активные акции по недопущению застройки (уже после того как ИЗБРАННИКИ НАРОДА - в первую очередь *ПР* и "люди Гурвица" все разрешили от имени жителей города)  не приводят к свёртыванию строительства, но сильно разочаровывают участников - не знаю точно сколько но наверное более 50% принявших участие в акциях больше никогда не принимают участия в таких акциях (а зачем? если это не приносит никакого результата).
  В общем вы определитесь с целями и методами их достижения. 
 в достижении любой цели необходимо планирование : должна быть стратегия и тактика - тогда можно чего-то достичь. 
 А если мешать все в кучу(как сейчас и происходит) - то такой результат и получается
P.S.: вообще-то какому идиоту можно втюхать здание на глиняном склоне, да еще и на берегу где есть прибой? - оно же поедет, или надо заливать  все бетоном сверху донизу - но и это только отсрочит разрушение здания.... но видать в стране дураков и не такое возможно....

----------


## Зетаджонс

А трасса здоровья продолжает превращаться в местечковый автобан.Впору ставить светофоры.Тут и новая дорога,заботливо уложенная асфальтом Рондиным на месте где росли деревья и трава.Справа от неё разместилась бесплатная доска объявлений,возведенная тем же "патриотом Одессы" Рондиным.К бетономешалкам и Камазам присоединились Москвичи,отвозящие своих хозяев к "бунгало"около Чкаловского пляжа на шашлычки,грузовики с будкой,набитой работягами,строящими "добро-санаторий"с другой стороны Чкаловского.Правда белый джип Лексус с номерами ОМР_ _(одеська миська рада) пока там не был замечен.Ему хватает места 
на встречной полосе проспекта Шевченко(где ранее была сбита черным Лексусом одна девушка),где он лихо рассекал сегодня в 10.20 утра.Правда фото не успели сделать.Лексус просто летел по встречке!

----------


## serg-shs

> А трасса здоровья продолжает превращаться в местечковый автобан.Впору ставить светофоры.Тут и новая дорога,заботливо уложенная асфальтом Рондиным на месте где росли деревья и трава.Справа от неё разместилась бесплатная доска объявлений,возведенная тем же "патриотом Одессы" Рондиным.К бетономешалкам и Камазам присоединились Москвичи,отвозящие своих хозяев к "бунгало"около Чкаловского пляжа на шашлычки,грузовики с будкой,набитой работягами,строящими "добро-санаторий"с другой стороны Чкаловского.Правда белый джип Лексус с номерами ОМР_ _(одеська миська рада) пока там не был замечен.Ему хватает места 
> на встречной полосе проспекта Шевченко(где ранее была сбита черным Лексусом одна девушка),где он лихо рассекал сегодня в 10.20 утра.Правда фото не успели сделать.Лексус просто летел по встречке!


 нет... наши власти такой беспредел творить не могут - это какие-то враги...

----------


## lumar

Фотка с камазом из соседней ветки 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=111661&page=104

----------


## Destin

> нет... наши власти такой беспредел творить не могут - это какие-то враги...


 А я и не считаю их (власти) нашими. Большая часть одесситов (61,0%) негативно оценивает работу Эдуарда Гурвица на посту мэра Одессы. 

http://www.most-odessa.info/news/sociology/6231.html

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А я и не считаю их (власти) нашими. Большая часть одесситов (61,0%) негативно оценивает работу Эдуарда Гурвица на посту мэра Одессы. 
> 
> http://www.most-odessa.info/news/sociology/6231.html


 А остальные - 39 % просто не дают себе труда задумываться о том какой он плохой управленец и какой вред он и его шайка несут городу

----------


## Тихон Петрович

На заборе рондинской стройки, что под "Россией" появилось новое "окно РОСТА", сообщающее, что дорога "временно" проведенная в стороне от ТЗ после окончания работ будет возвращена в первоначальное русло... Каково? Спилили целую лесопосадку, уложили на ее месте асфальт и лыбясь говорят, что, дескать, вернем все на место.
Ага, а по окончании работ по укреплению склонов, проход к морю будет вновь открыт... ходи себе сколько хочешь - сквозь стены))))
Как это похоже на все действия наших замечательных властей - внаглую тырят из кармана и глядя в глаза говорят, что это тебе же и на пользу...

----------


## serg-shs

> А я и не считаю их (власти) нашими. Большая часть одесситов (61,0%) негативно оценивает работу Эдуарда Гурвица на посту мэра Одессы. 
> 
> http://www.most-odessa.info/news/sociology/6231.html


 здрасте вам с кисточкой. А кто голосовал за теперешний состав горсовета? А горсовет может элементарно обьявить недоверие меру - и все: новые выборы мера.  вот так вот...

интересно кто из меров(нынешний, грядущие) окончательно решит вопрос склонов?

----------


## JN

[quote=serg-shs;11489099]... А кто голосовал за теперешний состав горсовета? А горсовет может элементарно обьявить недоверие меру - и все: новые выборы мера. вот так вот...

[quote]

Горсовет, насколько я знаю, хотя могу и ошибаться, недоверие мэру объявить не может. Что логично, т.к. мэр избран не горсоветом, но...
Зато горсовет может объявить референдум об отставке мэра, который вступит в действие автоматически через ..., э, не помню. Для этого надо где-то около 100 голосов.
Проблема только в том, что за теперешний состав горсовета голосовали не мы, как это может показаться на первый взгляд, а Гурвиц. Я Вас не удивил последней сентенцией?

----------


## Скрытик

А еще именно Гурвиц должен подписать решение об объявлении референдума  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Горсовет, насколько я знаю, хотя могу и ошибаться, недоверие мэру объявить не может.


 Цитирую Закон Украині "О местном самоуправлении"




> У  своїй діяльності голова ради є підзвітним раді та може 
> бути   звільнений   з   посади  радою,  якщо  за  його  звільнення 
> проголосувало  не  менш  як  дві  третини депутатів від загального 
> складу ради шляхом таємного голосування. Питання про звільнення 
> голови ради може бути внесено на розгляд ради на вимогу не менш як 
> третини депутатів від загального складу ради.


 Прецеденты в Украине были. Так, мэр Ирпеня Мирослава Свистович полгода не давала депутатам дерибанить леса под Киевом. В итоге депутаты восстали, провели сессию, на которой первым решением сняли мэра, а вторым - раздерибанили кучу земли из заповедного фонда.

----------


## serg-shs

конечно, конечно  все дело не в нас, просто плохие нами управляют, а мы белые и пушистые. А вот после следующих выборов - ситуация изменится координально: деребанить будут уже другие.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> конечно, конечно  все дело не в нас, просто плохие нами управляют, а мы белые и пушистые. А вот после следующих выборов - ситуация изменится координально: деребанить будут уже другие.


 И шо? Есть предложения?

----------


## serg-shs

> И шо? Есть предложения?


 а что не было? Кто-то под вашим ником на предложения заходил и отписывался

----------


## Пушкин

> а что не было? Кто-то под вашим ником на предложения заходил и отписывался


 Что были предложения дерибанить? или я что то пропустил?
И кто участвовал? поимённо плИззз...

----------


## serg-shs

> Что были предложения дерибанить? или я что то пропустил?
> И кто участвовал? поимённо плИззз...


 причем тут дерибанить?  Меня более чем устраивают не застроенные склоны. 
 Была такая тема "наброски устава" Тихон Петрович там отписывался - по крайней мере заходил?

----------


## Зетаджонс

Сегодня гуляли по ТЗ и наблюдали картину.Компании китайцев,кавказцев по 10-15 человек жарят шашлыки без всяких мангалов.Мусор растёт как грибы вокруг.Муж позвонил 102 - никакой реакции(обещали приехать,но не приехали).Фучеджи пустослов!Распинался по ТВ о грядущем порядке.Впрочем под стать своему боссу.В 300 метрах от Дворца спорта непонятные парковщики собирали бабло(почти напротив Админсуда).Там обычно никакой парковки нет.Но вот Плющенко привёз шоу и беспредел сразу же нарисовался!У нас вообще есть какой то порядок в городе?Или все заняты только набиванием карманов баблом?!

----------


## JN

И я с семьей пойду на маевку, как всегда. Каждый год ходим на склоны. После себя, по-туристски, ничего не оставляем, все выносим. И пусть попробуют примахаться, сволочи.

----------


## lumar

Как по мне то разжигать костры в парке моветон!

----------


## Jina

А застраивать парки? Как сие называется?

Этими приказами хотят уменьшить количество людей,гуляющих по склонам.
Чтоб народ не видел,что там они творят.

----------


## serg-shs

данный парк место общественного отдыха, отдых с костром ничему не противоречит.
Но забудьте про парк - проголосовали за Януковича - склоны идут в качестве благодарности "людям". 
 "Украина для людей" и склоны тоже для "людей" (не вздумайте возомнить себя человеком)

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Расслабьтесь и забудьте о склонах.
Радковский грозится присвоить склонам и прилегающей акватории статус природного заповедника. Напомню, что в заповедниках запрещены охота, рыбная ловля и туризм. Нефиг шастать по склонам и пляжам с подстилками и по пирсам с волнорезами с удочками.

----------


## serg-shs

+ в заповедниках есть дома лесников  и размер и количество домов (лесников, конечно) не оговаривается ...

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Расслабьтесь и забудьте о склонах.
> Радковский грозится присвоить склонам и прилегающей акватории статус природного заповедника. Напомню, что в заповедниках запрещены охота, рыбная ловя и туризм. Нефиг шастать.


 Дадада. Домики для лесников уже почти готовы, скоро они приступят к работе.
Ну и, учитывая тяготы профессии, полноценный отдых также обеспечивается.

----------


## Jina

Сейчас все  рванут в егеря записываться!

----------


## Пушкин

> Сейчас все  рванут в егеря записываться!


 Я бы в таком случае в альпийские стрелки записался бы... :smileflag:

----------


## _A_l_

Это только в *лесных* заповедниках есть "дома лесников".
Ежели наши склоны объявить заповедником, придется окружить колючей проволокой, поставить часовых на вышках и устроить контрольно-пропускные пункты -  стеречь заповедную зону склонов от Одесситов и приезжих "туристов".

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Ежели наши склоны объявить заповедником, придется окружить колючей проволокой, поставить часовых на вышках и устроить контрольно-пропускные пункты -  стеречь заповедную зону склонов от Одесситов и приезжих "туристов".


 Зачем же себя так утруждать-объявлять заповедником!В Одессе всё делается намного проще.Спуститесь на склоны с ул.Азарова.Там климов развернулся на полную.Захватил огромный кусок склонов выше стадиона спортошколы Черноморец и теннисных кортов.Открыл внушительную кафэшку у входа.Всё это отгородил железной изгородью и у въезда поставил стационарный пост охраны с милиционером.Слева от этого комплекса, на склонах через дорогу, возводится огроменный паркинг,вероятно этого же климова.

----------


## serg-shs

Так Климов должен в знак благодарности, за то что его пахана поддержали многие в Одессе, вернуть все в исходное состояние на склонах и больше не захватывать. Климов честный человек - это следует из того принципа , что за него(за ПР) голосуют честные (ну так по крайней мере себя считают честными голосующие). 
м-да...

----------


## Пушкин

> Так Климов должен в знак благодарности, за то что его пахана поддержали многие в Одессе, вернуть все в исходное состояние на склонах и больше не захватывать. Климов честный человек - это следует из того принципа , что за него(за ПР) голосуют честные (ну так по крайней мере себя считают честными голосующие). 
> м-да...


 Климов и ПР - это две большие разницы, знаете в каждой семье, как говорится, не без урода. И в еврейской "семье" к сожалению это есть... Фамилию назвать или сами догадаетесь?

----------


## serg-shs

> *Климов и ПР* - это две большие разницы, знаете в каждой семье, как говорится, не без урода. И в еврейской "семье" к сожалению это есть... Фамилию назвать или сами догадаетесь?


 вот так новость.... ну ну

----------


## laute

Как по мне что строить, что жечь костры это плохо.

----------


## JN

> Как по мне что строить, что жечь костры это плохо.


 Кто бы спорил. Но там где был костер травка еще вырастет, а там где стоит высотка уже нет.

----------


## Anthea

> А что делать с теми,кто рубит деревья,захватывает пляжи и строит высотки,лицемерно называя их, то спастельной станцией,то берегоукреплящим сооружением???


 закатать в бетон

----------


## JN

> закатать в бетон


 Давно мечтаю! И наверное однажды удасться.

----------


## Anthea

> Давно мечтаю! И наверное однажды удасться.


 думаю многие об этом мечтают...собрать всех засранцев в один контейнер, залить бетоном и в море...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> причем тут дерибанить?  Меня более чем устраивают не застроенные склоны. 
>  Была такая тема "наброски устава" Тихон Петрович там отписывался - по крайней мере заходил?


 Та везде Тихон Птрович заходил и даже приходил лично вместе с немногими энтузиастами на многие мероприятия, направленные на оказание отпора мэру и его банде. 
А что предлагаете Вы?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> думаю многие об этом мечтают...собрать всех засранцев в один контейнер, залить бетоном и в море...


 А бетона хватит?)))

----------


## Anthea

> А бетона хватит?)))


  тех кому бетона не хватит, ждут другие испытания...народ у нас изобретательный

----------


## serg-shs

> Та везде Тихон Птрович заходил и даже приходил лично вместе с немногими энтузиастами на многие мероприятия, направленные на оказание отпора мэру и его банде. 
> А что предлагаете Вы?


 это акции "против дома Руссова", "против склонов" (это не в укор, а по факту...   )
Нет тут все куда прозаичней - подежурить в скайпе по минут 45 раз в месяц привести кого-то на тусовку, самое конечно главное думать (но с этим напряжёнка, как всегда: не то что б идеи никому не приходили , просто в стаде как всегда - друг на друга смотрим и совместно тупеем  ). В общем ищите в поиске на форуме "наброски устава"

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Расслабьтесь и забудьте о склонах.
> Радковский грозится присвоить склонам и прилегающей акватории статус природного заповедника.


 Смешная история и дурацкая идея. Радковский же обещал, что Юля вот-вот подпишет указ (ещё будучи премьером). И не подписала. Зато теперь он выдумал референдум, который тоже не будет проведен.

----------


## Зетаджонс

Исполком вынес решение о предоставлении согласия ООО «Ямайка» на разработку «Градостроительного обоснования реконструкции здания кафе по адресу: Одесса, ул. Черноморская, 19 (пляж «Ланжерон»), для размещения ресторана и апартаментов для отдыхающих»
Как сообщает официальный сайт города, решение было принято в соответствии с Законами Украины «О планировании и застройке территорий», «Об основах градостроения», «Порядком решения вопросов размещения объектов градостроения и предоставлениях исходных данных для их проектирования» (раздел Правил застройки Одессы)», утвержденным решением Одесского горсовета от 07.10.2009р. №4709-V,
*ООО «Ямайка» в свою очередь примет участие в разработке корректировки «Детального плана территории береговых склонов Жовтневого района» (от подъема в районе ул. Вице-адмирала Азарова к парку им. Т. Г. Шевченко) в Одессе». Контроль за выполнением этого решения возложен на заместителя городского головы Михаил Кучука.*

----------


## serg-shs

> Исполком вынес решение о предоставлении согласия ООО «Ямайка» на разработку «Градостроительного обоснования реконструкции здания кафе по адресу: Одесса, ул. Черноморская, 19 (пляж «Ланжерон»), для размещения ресторана и апартаментов для отдыхающих»
> Как сообщает официальный сайт города, решение было принято в соответствии с Законами Украины «О планировании и застройке территорий», «Об основах градостроения», «Порядком решения вопросов размещения объектов градостроения и предоставлениях исходных данных для их проектирования» (раздел Правил застройки Одессы)», утвержденным решением Одесского горсовета от 07.10.2009р. №4709-V,
> *ООО «Ямайка» в свою очередь примет участие в разработке корректировки «Детального плана территории береговых склонов Жовтневого района» (от подъема в районе ул. Вице-адмирала Азарова к парку им. Т. Г. Шевченко) в Одессе». Контроль за выполнением этого решения возложен на заместителя городского головы Михаил Кучука.*


 ну ПР за это не голосовала - это точно. Она ведь за народ и ленточки раздаёт

----------


## JN

> Исполком вынес решение о предоставлении согласия ООО «Ямайка» на разработку «Градостроительного обоснования реконструкции здания кафе по адресу: Одесса, ул. Черноморская, 19 (пляж «Ланжерон»), для размещения ресторана и апартаментов для отдыхающих»


 Кто в курсе о каком кафе речь идет?
Хотя, какая разница, если еще и апартаменты...

----------


## Скрытик

> Кто в курсе о каком кафе речь идет?
> Хотя, какая разница, если еще и апартаменты...


 Я догадываюсь. Рядом с милицией кафешка. Только я знаю хозяйку и мне с трудом верится в то что она потянет такую махину. Скорее всего фасад...

----------


## Captain M

> Кто в курсе о каком кафе речь идет?
> Хотя, какая разница, если еще и апартаменты...


 А это не месте Юморинленда будет построено?

----------


## Hermione Granger

Может это конечно не ново в этой теме, но наша трасса здоровья постепенно превращается в трассу заборов. Я только два обнаружила, но думаю что их на самом деле больше. Один на 11й станции (почти над пляжем "Чайка" - тоненький высокий заборчик с большим замком - перегородил весь склон под построенным сверху зданием. Второй - климовский, как я понимаю, - над тренировочной базой черноморца и кортами весь склон загорожен, от Отрады, до переулка Азарова.

----------


## JN

Кстати, климовский забор замечательно иллюстрирует утверждение гурвыдла и его чинуш о том как "...проходы будут свободны..."

----------


## Зетаджонс

> Может это конечно не ново в этой теме, но наша трасса здоровья постепенно превращается в трассу заборов. Я только два обнаружила, но думаю что их на самом деле больше. Один на 11й станции (почти над пляжем "Чайка" - тоненький высокий заборчик с большим замком - перегородил весь склон под построенным сверху зданием. Второй - климовский, как я понимаю, - над тренировочной базой черноморца и кортами весь склон загорожен, от Отрады, до переулка Азарова.


 Третий забор рядом с климовской спортивной базой,отгораживающий строящийся паркинг и одновременно уже принимающий машины(ну не хватает Климову немного денег).Он в 10 метрах от ТЗ.Четвёртый забор закрыл целый пляж(Лагуна) для возведения тайного санатория,а на деле это чей то  приватный дом отдыха.Пятый забор закрыл  доступ к огромному куску побережья,где депутат одесского горсовета Рондин строит высотку,в которой известная иностранная фирма разместит свой отель.Ну и так далее по побережью...

----------


## JN

Забор рядом с климовским, что через спуск с Азарова, вроде дябловский, и паркинг там временно, т.к. документы(опять вроде) получались на гостиницу.

В общем, все сплошные "слуги народа".

----------


## serg-shs

вопрос не в "слугах", а яростном отстаивании их , как "защитников".
А так отстаивают, что аж пена у рта....

----------


## JN

> вопрос не в "слугах", а яростном отстаивании их , как "защитников".
> А так отстаивают, что аж пена у рта....


 А кого Вы имеете ввиду, собственно?

----------


## serg-shs

> А кого Вы имеете ввиду, собственно?


 
ой, таких много.

----------


## Пушкин

> ой, таких много.


  и опять не о чём...

----------


## serg-shs

> и опять не о чём...


 странно вы говорите о трети населения Украины как "не о чем" ("ни о чем"?).  
Смотрите все фамилии которым принадлежат заборы (не земля ведь) были выбраны в качестве "защитников интересов". Я что ли за них голосовал? - да никогда...  Вот о этой субстанции "ни о чем" я и говорю. В общем таких много...
  В общем хватит этой  раздвоенности: или не голосуйте за тех кто хапает склоны или не нойте, что они хапают склоны.  И будут выборы и опять будут всё те же на манеже: потому что у них есть волшебные тряпки которыми они машут, а у ...избирателей есть условный рефлекс голосовать за тех кто наиболее интенсивно махал этими тряпками разных цветов. отаке.

----------


## JN

> Смотрите все фамилии которым принадлежат заборы (не земля ведь) были выбраны в качестве "защитников интересов". ...


  Трудно с этим не согласиться. 
Необходимо учесть фамилии наших дерибаньщиков для разъяснительной работы до следующих выборов.

----------


## serg-shs

> Трудно с этим не согласиться. 
> Необходимо учесть фамилии наших дерибаньщиков для разъяснительной работы до следующих выборов.


 тоже вариант. Только могут появиться новые заборы от других фамилий. (у тех же не заберут)

----------


## Пушкин

> тоже вариант. Только могут появиться новые заборы от других фамилий. (у тех же не заберут)


 И каков выход? Молчать в тряпочку или моя хата с краю - не проходит...

----------


## serg-shs

> И каков выход? Молчать в тряпочку или моя хата с краю - не проходит...


 (типа "опять 25")
выход в том что бы думать...  но это дано не всем

----------


## Пушкин

> (типа "опять 25")
> выход в том что бы думать...  но это дано не всем


 А по конкретнее есть ответ в вашем арсенале? :smileflag:

----------


## serg-shs

> А по конкретнее есть ответ в вашем арсенале?


 да я и ссылки давал и как в форуме искать... 
Исходите из того что ВСЕ решения по застройке принимаются міськрадою , соответственно нужно наводить порядок там: не допускать, а лучше замещать тех, кто недобросовестно себя ведёт по отношению к избирателям.  Ну вот такое вот видение проблемы. Митинги и пр. - это хорошо, но там достаточно провокаторов + они ничего не решили - ничего не закрыли, не отменили и пр. соответственно и активность падает. Т.е. не разумно решать политические проблемы не политическими методами и , здаётся мне, что что все разговоры о "не политической" активности и т.п. не более чем провокация. Европейцы решают свои проблемы непосредственно политическими методами - и ничо: не сильно запачкались.

----------


## chestnaya

> да я и ссылки давал и как в форуме искать... 
> Исходите из того что ВСЕ решения по застройке принимаются міськрадою , соответственно нужно наводить порядок там: не допускать, а лучше замещать тех, кто недобросовестно себя ведёт по отношению к избирателям.  Ну вот такое вот видение проблемы. Митинги и пр. - это хорошо, но там достаточно провокаторов + они ничего не решили - ничего не закрыли, не отменили и пр. соответственно и активность падает. Т.е. не разумно решать политические проблемы не политическими методами и , здаётся мне, что что все разговоры о "не политической" активности и т.п. не более чем провокация. Европейцы решают свои проблемы непосредственно политическими методами - и ничо: не сильно запачкались.


 Каким образом не допускать или замещать?

----------


## JN

> ... 
> Исходите из того что ВСЕ решения по застройке принимаются міськрадою , соответственно нужно наводить порядок там: не допускать, а лучше замещать тех, кто недобросовестно себя ведёт по отношению к избирателям. Ну вот такое вот видение проблемы. Митинги и пр. - это хорошо, но там достаточно провокаторов + они ничего не решили - ничего не закрыли, не отменили и пр. соответственно и активность падает...


  С этим нельзя не согласиться - это так и есть, по факту.

----------


## serg-shs

> Каким образом не допускать или замещать?


 искать, участвовать, создавать нечто, что может быть весомым в политике, на каком уж уровне получится. (я мог бы рекомендовать более простой и нормальный способ: требовать от депутатов выполнения ими их прямых обязательств - это путь принятый в развитых странах,  но боюсь, что это как-то против склонов  и не только...)
Как бы это не было банально "бороться, искать, найти не сдаваться"

----------


## Пушкин

> искать, участвовать, создавать нечто, что может быть весомым в политике, на каком уж уровне получится. (я мог бы рекомендовать более простой и нормальный способ: требовать от депутатов выполнения ими их прямых обязательств - это путь принятый в развитых странах,  но боюсь, что это как-то против склонов  и не только...)
> Как бы это не было банально "бороться, искать, найти не сдаваться"


 По средствам создания организаций и хождения на митинги?
По моему вы сами себе противоречите.
 Какие есть конкретные предложения действенных политических методов? 
(митинги прошу не предлагать, тем более вы сами против них).
Если конкретных предложений нет, то то что вы пишите, по просту демагогия...
Я не вижу никаких способов легальной политической борьбы, мы к сожалению в этом отношении не Европа - у нас и коррупционеры по круче европейских и националистов достаточно и т.д. И с этими крысами вы предлагаете бороться политическими методами?  :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

Как сообщает управление по вопросам чрезвычайных ситуаций Одесской обладминистрации, в южной части Одессы, в Люстдорфе (Черноморка) из-за сильных дождей последних дней произошло обрушение участка земли глубиной в четыре метра и 200 метров в длину.

В данный момент ополлзень все увеличивается — под угрозой частные домики (курени), расположенные у 129 причала. Специальной комиссией принято решение о проведении эвакуации людей и плавательных средств с территории, кроме того, она будет в срочном порядке отключена от электроэнергии и водоснабжения.

К счастью, погибших или пострадавших нет.

Как уже говорилось в этой теме, специализированное Управление по обслуживанию и ремонту водоотводящих штолен берегоукрепительных сооружений давно расформировано. Ждем продолжения на одесских склонах?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Как сообщает управление по вопросам чрезвычайных ситуаций Одесской обладминистрации, в южной части Одессы, в Люстдорфе (Черноморка) из-за сильных дождей последних дней произошло обрушение участка земли глубиной в четыре метра и 200 метров в длину.
> 
> В данный момент ополлзень все увеличивается — под угрозой частные домики (курени), расположенные у 129 причала. Специальной комиссией принято решение о проведении эвакуации людей и плавательных средств с территории, кроме того, она будет в срочном порядке отключена от электроэнергии и водоснабжения.
> 
> К счастью, погибших или пострадавших нет.
> 
> Как уже говорилось в этой теме, специализированное Управление по обслуживанию и ремонту водоотводящих штолен берегоукрепительных сооружений давно расформировано. Ждем продолжения на одесских склонах?


 На это у нашей многоуважаемой мэрии давно готов ответ: денег в городской казне нету, однако надо склоны поскорее продать под застройку, и пусть застройщик укрепляет берега. А мы (мэрия) при этом будем выступать в роли наблюдателей - с одной стороны и выгодопреобретателей (для себя любимых))) - с другой.

----------


## Destin

Думаю, Петрович, что жадность наших чиновников только такое может остановить:       http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__c3KYjHkW0&feature=related

----------


## serg-shs

> По средствам *создания организаций и хождения на митинги*?
> По моему вы сами себе противоречите.
>  Какие есть конкретные предложения действенных политических методов? 
> (митинги прошу не предлагать, тем более вы сами против них).
> Если конкретных предложений нет, то то что вы пишите, по просту демагогия...
> Я не вижу никаких способов легальной политической борьбы, мы к сожалению в этом отношении не Европа - у нас и коррупционеры по круче европейских и националистов достаточно и т.д. И* с этими крысами вы предлагаете бороться политическими методами?*


 1. на самом деле *создание организаций и хождения на митинги*  в чем-то связано, но обычно противоречит одно другому . нужны не митинги типа бравада, а митинги, как встреча (что так и переводится , кстати. Это дедушка Ленин придал митингам такой дикий оттенок, а дедушка сталин закрепил)
2. с *этими крысами* только так и можно бороться. Та же Европа именно таким путём и пошла . Вы думаете там таких небыло и сейчас нет? - да полно, просто их в такую нору загнало гражданское общество, що вылезти затруднительно.
 Если же вдуматься в проблему то *крыс*  рождает бесхозяйственность , причем применительно и к крысам-животным и другим крысам.

----------


## Пушкин

> 1. на самом деле *создание организаций и хождения на митинги*  в чем-то связано, но обычно противоречит одно другому . нужны не митинги типа бравада, а митинги, как встреча (что так и переводится , кстати. Это дедушка Ленин придал митингам такой дикий оттенок, а дедушка сталин закрепил)
> 2. с *этими крысами* только так и можно бороться. Та же Европа именно таким путём и пошла . Вы думаете там таких небыло и сейчас нет? - да полно, просто их в такую нору загнало гражданское общество, що вылезти затруднительно.
>  Если же вдуматься в проблему то *крыс*  рождает бесхозяйственность , причем применительно и к крысам-животным и другим крысам.


 То есть , нам нужно сильное общество... Есть рецепт его создания?

----------


## serg-shs

> То есть , нам нужно сильное общество... Есть рецепт его создания?


 самый простой и эффективные рецепт: думать и думать каждому!!!
например: я выбираю такого-то , который чего-то обещает. Какие гарантии выполнения обещаний? как я могу "хоть за горло подержаться", если что. Т.е. какие механизмы общественного и ЛИЧНОГО контроля, за теми, кто представляет мои интересы.
 Я описывал механизмы, как может работать контроль внутри полит силы, но эти алгоритмы бессмысленны, если никто особо не думал в этом направлении, т.е. человек не может оценить - нужно оно ему не нужно? 
 Реагировать на цветовые раздражители: флаги и пр. , намного проще и кажется, я вот проголосую за того чела с тем флагом и будет всё хорошо, как было с тем флагом - гос символом, или будет так же хорошо, как я представляю хорошее с этим флагом- гос. символом. А ничо не происходит. Партии и общественные обьединения карманны и принадлежат кому-то одному, да и никто не ходит никуда: представьте ситуацию, когда кто-то говорит "вот накопились проблемы- пойду в партию поговорю, они через свои механизмы проблему решат" - ну явно психически больной, но это у нас, а в тех же Европах - это нормально и прогрессивно. 
 Отаке.
 Т.е. проблема склонов (и не только) полностью зависима от уровня развития гражданского общества (оно очень немного у нас есть - не Сомали, всё таки  но мало). 
В зависимости от того насколько высок уровень надёжности общественных  соглашений - настолько и высок уровень комфорта в существовании (дело даже не в материальных условиях: например уголовная камера и камера в "шарашке" - и там и там тюрьма, но в первом случае - полный дискомфорт для всех, включая пахана - он постоянно боится, что пырнут, в другом случае - уважение к коллегам, которые не пырнут. ) Вот по состоянию на сейчас решили попробовать большую уголовную камеру размером со страну. А при таких "раскладах" - не до склонов (обратите сами на спад количества постов в этой теме после выборов)

----------


## Пушкин

> самый простой и эффективные рецепт: думать и думать каждому!!!
> например: я выбираю такого-то , который чего-то обещает. Какие гарантии выполнения обещаний? как я могу "хоть за горло подержаться", если что. Т.е. какие механизмы общественного и ЛИЧНОГО контроля, за теми, кто представляет мои интересы.
>  Я описывал механизмы, как может работать контроль внутри полит силы, но эти алгоритмы бессмысленны, если никто особо не думал в этом направлении, т.е. человек не может оценить - нужно оно ему не нужно? 
>  Реагировать на цветовые раздражители: флаги и пр. , намного проще и кажется, я вот проголосую за того чела с тем флагом и будет всё хорошо, как было с тем флагом - гос символом, или будет так же хорошо, как я представляю хорошее с этим флагом- гос. символом. А ничо не происходит. Партии и общественные обьединения карманны и принадлежат кому-то одному, да и никто не ходит никуда: представьте ситуацию, когда кто-то говорит "вот накопились проблемы- пойду в партию поговорю, они через свои механизмы проблему решат" - ну явно психически больной, но это у нас, а в тех же Европах - это нормально и прогрессивно. 
>  Отаке.
>  Т.е. проблема склонов (и не только) полностью зависима от уровня развития гражданского общества (оно очень немного у нас есть - не Сомали, всё таки  но мало). 
> В зависимости от того насколько высок уровень надёжности общественных  соглашений - настолько и высок уровень комфорта в существовании (дело даже не в материальных условиях: например уголовная камера и камера в "шарашке" - и там и там тюрьма, но в первом случае - полный дискомфорт для всех, включая пахана - он постоянно боится, что пырнут, в другом случае - уважение к коллегам, которые не пырнут. ) Вот по состоянию на сейчас решили попробовать большую уголовную камеру размером со страну. А при таких "раскладах" - не до склонов (обратите сами на спад количества постов в этой теме после выборов)


 Написано хорошо - смысла ноль и никакой конкретики - демагогия.

----------


## JN

http://*************/?p=64234

Вот он, оползень в Черноморке. Обратите внимание на комментарии, там названы пару фигурантов. Ну с Кауровым понятно - говнотерпец он и есть. Видимо, понравилось в говне. А вот Файтельберг, типа одессит калированный, а тоже под себя ходит. Да какой он одессит? Какому одесситу придет в голову выпереть свой дом на пляж?

----------


## JN

> Вот по состоянию на сейчас решили попробовать большую уголовную камеру размером со страну. А при таких "раскладах" - не до склонов (обратите сами на спад количества постов в этой теме после выборов)


 Вот это не верно. Количество постов в этой теме прямо пропорционален возникающей информации по теме, а та, в свою очередь, от событий в строительной сфере. Не более. И выборы не при чем.
Одним из факторов, определяющих застройку склонов и защиту склонов, является кризис. В настоящее время бОльшая часть проектов застройки заморожена. С одной стороны, и слава богу. С другой, если усилия по защите прекратить, то с выходом из кризиса, застройка станет тотальной.
То, что стройки заморожены, не единственная причина стихания борьбы с застройкой. Просто защитники склонов, фактически, исчерпали законные, гражданские способы борьбы. Все, что можно было сделать, уже сделано. Безрезультатность борьбы с властью, которая на тебя "кладет" всеми своими органами, типа судов, невзирая на полную и очевидную противозаконность своих действий, у многих подрывает боевой дух. Что поделаешь. Плохо, что борцов не прибывает.
Какие же реальные действия еще возможны? Во-первых, прямое действие, когда соблюдением законов и защитой своих прав занимаются сами люди. Это означает снос заборов, разрушение незаконно возведенных зданий народом. Для этого наше население еще не доросло. Во-вторых, отдавая себе отчет в том, что манкирование законами осуществляет сама власть, часть защитников склонов стала вести политическую борьбу с существующей властью. Это уже политический способ защиты.
Так о чем, скажите писать сейчас в этой теме? А Вы говорите "выборы".

----------


## Буджак

> самый простой и эффективные рецепт: думать и думать каждому!!!
> например: я выбираю такого-то , который чего-то обещает. Какие гарантии выполнения обещаний? как я могу "хоть за горло подержаться", если что. Т.е. какие механизмы общественного и ЛИЧНОГО контроля, за теми, кто представляет мои интересы.
> Я описывал механизмы, как может работать контроль внутри полит силы, но эти алгоритмы бессмысленны, если никто особо не думал в этом направлении, т.е. человек не может оценить - нужно оно ему не нужно? 
> Реагировать на цветовые раздражители: флаги и пр. , намного проще и кажется, я вот проголосую за того чела с тем флагом и будет всё хорошо, как было с тем флагом - гос символом, или будет так же хорошо, как я представляю хорошее с этим флагом- гос. символом. А ничо не происходит. Партии и общественные обьединения карманны и принадлежат кому-то одному, да и никто не ходит никуда: представьте ситуацию, когда кто-то говорит "вот накопились проблемы- пойду в партию поговорю, они через свои механизмы проблему решат" - ну явно психически больной, но это у нас, а в тех же Европах - это нормально и прогрессивно. 
> Отаке.
> Т.е. проблема склонов (и не только) полностью зависима от уровня развития гражданского общества (оно очень немного у нас есть - не Сомали, всё таки  но мало). 
> В зависимости от того насколько высок уровень надёжности общественных соглашений - настолько и высок уровень комфорта в существовании (дело даже не в материальных условиях: например уголовная камера и камера в "шарашке" - и там и там тюрьма, но в первом случае - полный дискомфорт для всех, включая пахана - он постоянно боится, что пырнут, в другом случае - уважение к коллегам, которые не пырнут. ) Вот по состоянию на сейчас решили попробовать большую уголовную камеру размером со страну. А при таких "раскладах" - не до склонов (обратите сами на спад количества постов в этой теме после выборов)


 И как у Вас в Америке погода? У нас совершенно неприменимо к жизни все то, о чем Вы говорите. Впервые все это дерьмо с застройкой вылилось при Боделане, сначала в уши одесситов. ТОгда еще Кучма был у власти, помните? Потом пришел демократ-раздемократ Ющенко, при нем дерьмо полилось людям на головы, а кто его лил, все и так знают. Сейчас выбрали Януковича, что-то изменилось? Нет! И не изменится. Жадность климовоподобных застройщиков и гурвицеобразных чиновников не имеет ни предела, ни первой, ни второй производной! Посему разговор с выборами можно сразу опустить в кружку для бедных и забыть о нем навсегда, как будто его и не было. Пока это выгодно, превые будут строить и богатеть, а вторые - распоряжаться землей филиала парка им. Шевченко, давать разрешения и тоже богатеть. 
Есть 2 фантастических пути. Первый - сверхбогатый соотечественник, который из меценатских убеждений выкупит все и оставит городу, насадив акаций побольше. Хоть я много общался с земляками в США и Европе, таковых не знаю, во всяком случае, несмотря на свою успешность, они не миллиардеры о Форбсом не рейтингуются.
Второй, более дешевый... По дороге к Медео в заповедной зоне стоит остов некоего капитального строения. Некий казахский акашка хотел там всякое дерьмо строить, типа как у нас на склонах. С апартаментами, стоянками и прочими развлекательными центрами. Давно это было, Назарбайчик тогда еще слаб был, а чиновников он купил оптом, потому как это был очень богатый акашка. Начал он строить, но тут же отбросил копыта. Тогда другой акашка выкупил сие владение у безутешной вдовы и начал достраивать... Месяца не прошло, как и он отправился в мусульманский рай передать привет своему предшественнику. Тогда за дело взялся третий... Вы, конечно, будете смеяться, но и он тоже скоро оказался в раю (или аду, у меня нет достоверных сведений на этот счет). И теперь сквозь развалины прорастают сосны, арча, акации и прочие полезные и приятные для глаза растения, и никто больше не хочет ничего строить, да и Назарбайчик заматерел, черта с два акашки страшны ему, даже очень богатые... 
Аллах ли это сделал, или кто из грешных мусульман помог ему, не известно, Восток - дело тонкое, но там теперь всегда будут расти деревья, а не громоздиться высотки, урчать машины и играть громкая музыка, чего и нашим склонам я всячески желаю. 
Ну, третий способ традиционен - прилетят марсиане, отпинают ногами (или что там у них) гурвице- и климовообразных, и насадят там парк. Бесплатно, но ждать слишком долго...
А четвертый предложили Вы, самый нереальный способ остановить беспредел на склонах!

----------


## Пушкин

Есть ещё пятый способ, он то и окажется действенным когда у одесситов терпение лопнит, а не фантастическим как выше описанные.

----------


## Буджак

Нет, это способ приведет только к тому, что застроят не Климовы, но климовообразные. Лопнувшее терпение - наихудший способ что-то изменить! Киргизов спросите, они знают...

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, это способ приведет только к тому, что застроят не Климовы, но климовообразные. Лопнувшее терпение - наихудший способ что-то изменить! Киргизов спросите, они знают...


 Вы знаете, оптимизм свойственен одесситу, так что я надежды не теряю...

----------


## serg-shs

> Написано хорошо - смысла ноль и никакой конкретики - демагогия.


 ну я же говорю - это не для всех 
если есть что-то со "смыслом" - то делайте - какие проблемы?

----------


## serg-shs

> 1.Вот это не верно. Количество постов в этой теме прямо пропорционален возникающей информации по теме, а та, в свою очередь, от событий в строительной сфере. Не более. И выборы не при чем.
> Одним из факторов, определяющих застройку склонов и защиту склонов, является кризис. В настоящее время бОльшая часть проектов застройки заморожена. С одной стороны, и слава богу. С другой, если усилия по защите прекратить, то с выходом из кризиса, застройка станет тотальной.
> То, что стройки заморожены, не единственная причина стихания борьбы с застройкой. 
> 2.*Просто защитники склонов, фактически, исчерпали законные, гражданские способы борьбы.* *Все, что можно было сделать, уже сделано. Безрезультатность борьбы с властью, которая на тебя "кладет" всеми своими органами, типа судов, невзирая на полную и очевидную противозаконность своих действий, у многих подрывает боевой дух.* Что поделаешь. Плохо, что борцов не прибывает.
> Какие же реальные действия еще возможны? Во-первых, прямое действие, когда соблюдением законов и защитой своих прав занимаются сами люди. Это означает снос заборов, разрушение незаконно возведенных зданий народом. Для этого наше население еще не доросло. Во-вторых, отдавая себе отчет в том, что манкирование законами осуществляет сама власть, часть защитников склонов стала вести политическую борьбу с существующей властью. Это уже политический способ защиты.
> 
> 3.Так о чем, скажите писать сейчас в этой теме? А Вы говорите "выборы".


 1.ну вообще-то разумно когда активность стихает после завершения действий. по идее - после победы "нашего кандидата" никто б с корыстной целью на склоны даже не посмотрел бы 
2. напоминает анекдот про то что все сделали и стекло протирали, и колёса накачали и по колёсам постучали - а она не заводится. Извините уж за прямоту. 
 Потому как: сколько человек в горсовете отстаивают склоны? (какая ж это политическая борьба?  )

----------


## JN

А я не утверждаю, что во всем прав. Просто мыслями, сумбурными, поделился.

----------


## Destin

Вы, serg-shs, извините уж за прямоту, в Одессе проживаете?

----------


## serg-shs

> И как у Вас в Америке погода? У нас совершенно неприменимо к жизни все то, о чем Вы говорите. Впервые все это дерьмо с застройкой вылилось при Боделане, сначала в уши одесситов. ТОгда еще Кучма был у власти, помните? Потом пришел демократ-раздемократ Ющенко, при нем дерьмо полилось людям на головы, а кто его лил, все и так знают. Сейчас выбрали Януковича, что-то изменилось? Нет! И не изменится. Жадность климовоподобных застройщиков и гурвицеобразных чиновников не имеет ни предела, ни первой, ни второй производной! Посему разговор с выборами можно сразу опустить в кружку для бедных и забыть о нем навсегда, как будто его и не было. Пока это выгодно, превые будут строить и богатеть, а вторые - распоряжаться землей филиала парка им. Шевченко, давать разрешения и тоже богатеть. 
> Есть 2 фантастических пути. Первый - сверхбогатый соотечественник, который из меценатских убеждений выкупит все и оставит городу, насадив акаций побольше. Хоть я много общался с земляками в США и Европе, таковых не знаю, во всяком случае, несмотря на свою успешность, они не миллиардеры о Форбсом не рейтингуются.
> Второй, более дешевый... По дороге к Медео в заповедной зоне стоит остов некоего капитального строения. Некий казахский акашка хотел там всякое дерьмо строить, типа как у нас на склонах. С апартаментами, стоянками и прочими развлекательными центрами. Давно это было, Назарбайчик тогда еще слаб был, а чиновников он купил оптом, потому как это был очень богатый акашка. Начал он строить, но тут же отбросил копыта. Тогда другой акашка выкупил сие владение у безутешной вдовы и начал достраивать... Месяца не прошло, как и он отправился в мусульманский рай передать привет своему предшественнику. Тогда за дело взялся третий... Вы, конечно, будете смеяться, но и он тоже скоро оказался в раю (или аду, у меня нет достоверных сведений на этот счет). И теперь сквозь развалины прорастают сосны, арча, акации и прочие полезные и приятные для глаза растения, и никто больше не хочет ничего строить, да и Назарбайчик заматерел, черта с два акашки страшны ему, даже очень богатые... 
> Аллах ли это сделал, или кто из грешных мусульман помог ему, не известно, Восток - дело тонкое, но там теперь всегда будут расти деревья, а не громоздиться высотки, урчать машины и играть громкая музыка, чего и нашим склонам я всячески желаю. 
> Ну, третий способ традиционен - прилетят марсиане, отпинают ногами (или что там у них) гурвице- и климовообразных, и насадят там парк. Бесплатно, но ждать слишком долго...
> А четвертый предложили Вы, самый нереальный способ остановить беспредел на склонах!


 а что мой район проживания называется Америкой? - никогда не слышал - но буду знать 
 Вообще-то это правда интересы одесситов могут только люди с уголовным или полу-уголовным прошлым, без всякой совести и чести. Просто они ЛУЧШИЕ!!! Ну вот так вот дожились - и скажи кому-то : да ты за кого голосуешь - он же вор и будет воровать и дальше но только больше, на что можно услышать большую лекцию, содержание которой , правда выходит за приделы хоть какой-то логики 
 Конечно я предлагаю какую-то "муть": какие-то рассуждения, какие-то взаимозависимые обязательства, какую-то подотчетность и пр. да уставы какие-то - в общем "муть" - я понимаю.
 Людям нужна "конкретика" - куда ленточку повесить, куда камень кинуть, кого отлупить (когда нас больше, а их меньше )  
 просто я думаю тут и без меня советчиков найдётся немало...

----------


## serg-shs

> Вы, serg-shs, извините уж за прямоту, в Одессе проживаете?


 да, но не той что в штате Техас. А что?

----------


## serg-shs

> А я не утверждаю, что во всем прав. Просто мыслями, сумбурными, поделился.


 аналогично: я высказываю мысли о причинах и способах решения проблемы - насколько они адекватны ситуации и уровню развития общества - поживём увидим. (пока в обществе доминирует представление что высоки технологии все делаются палкой, камнем и пр. - социальное взаимодействие - тоже технология и очень, очень не простая)

----------


## Destin

> да, но не той что в штате Техас. А что?


 Да уж больно ваши рассуждения на Эпиздельфор похожи или как там её. Была здесь такая дама из бывших наших. Всё учила, как нам жить надо.

----------


## serg-shs

> Да уж больно ваши рассуждения на Эпиздельфор похожи или как там её. Была здесь такая дама из бывших наших. Всё учила, как нам жить надо.


 не не знаком.
но я не учу - я ищу единомышленников 
а кто сказал что плохо живём? - хорошо живём! и лучшего не нужно (главное, что б водка не дорожала)  
 проблема только в том, что так долго жить нельзя- не живучи такие суспільства. Да и отдельные представители оного.

----------


## JN

> Лопнувшее терпение - наихудший способ что-то изменить! Киргизов спросите, они знают...


 А разве "способ скоропостижного умирания казахских акашек" не является модификацией "лопнувшего терпения, с ограниченым применением АКашек"?

----------


## Буджак

> а что мой район проживания называется Америкой? - никогда не слышал - но буду знать 
> Вообще-то это правда интересы одесситов могут только люди* с уголовным или полу-уголовным прошлым,* без всякой совести и чести. Просто они ЛУЧШИЕ!!! Ну вот так вот дожились - и скажи кому-то : да ты за кого голосуешь - он же вор и будет воровать и дальше но только больше, на что можно услышать большую лекцию, содержание которой , правда выходит за приделы хоть какой-то логики 
> Конечно я предлагаю какую-то "муть": какие-то рассуждения, какие-то взаимозависимые обязательства, какую-то подотчетность и пр. да уставы какие-то - в общем "муть" - я понимаю.
> Людям нужна "конкретика" - куда ленточку повесить, куда камень кинуть, кого отлупить (когда нас больше, а их меньше )  
> просто я думаю тут и без меня советчиков найдётся немало...


 Просто Вы предложили рецепт, настолько не реальный для Украины, что я предположил, что Вы живете в каком-то совсем уж гражданском обществе, крупным чиновникам и бизнесменам которого чужды жажда наживы любой ценой, жадность и подлость, а первые еще и пекутся о благе избравшего их народа... Признаюсь, с Америкой я погорячился, такое высокоразвитое общество, по слухам, представлено только на восьмой планете туманности Крокодила.
Или Вы просто никогда не были в Одессе, в противном случае, Вы бы знали, что застройка склонов началась при самом демократическом из украинских президентов, пришедшего к власти не в результате выборов, но благодаря прямому волеизъявлению той части страны, что поместилась на майдане. Да, он точно не судим, поскольку его руки никогда не крали, что известно каждому, кто бывал не только в Одессе, но и на Украине как минимум. Его честь и совесть хорошо известна всем... Не потому ли именно при нем началась реальная застройка склонов??? Регионалом Климовым, в частности, при поддержке и с благословления весьма оранжевого мэра... И остановить это уже невозможно, точка невозврата пройдена. Можно попытаться спасти хоть часть... Но уж никак не призывами к совести и чести, поскольку у тех, кто строит при поддержке наших чиновников давно жизнь вытравила и то, и другое. Как и у любого, кто придет к власти в результате даже самого демократичного волеизъявления народа, поскольку они пройдут отбор по бесчестности и бессовестности, чтобы попасть в списки кандидатов. Таковы наши реалии...
Но сдается мне, что истинный мотив Ваших постов в этой теме несколько иной. Вам не дает покое мысль о юношеской судимости (двух, причем снятых той же властью) нынешнего президента Украины. А склоны Вам так, ерунда на постном масле... Лишь эпизод, чтобы привлечь внимание общественности к тому, что я выделил в Вашем посте. Вот и все пределы Вашей логики... Мнение мое, субъективное, возможно, не правильное, и я был бы очень рад ошибиться. Но пока оно складывается именно так!



> А разве "способ скоропостижного умирания казахских акашек" не является модификацией "лопнувшего терпения, с ограниченым применением АКашек"?


 Кто его знает, что там произошло на самом деле...

----------


## JN

> Кто его знает, что там произошло на самом деле...


 Да, я помню "Восток дело тонкое".
Произойти могло что угодно, но так хочется верить в хорошее. :smileflag: 

Кстати говоря, игнорирование властями законных требований граждан вполне может привести к таким методам решения. Примеры есть - "американский тракторист". Но кому хочется стать террористом?

----------


## serg-shs

> Просто Вы предложили рецепт, настолько не реальный для Украины, что я предположил, что Вы живете в каком-то совсем уж гражданском обществе, крупным чиновникам и бизнесменам которого чужды жажда наживы любой ценой, жадность и подлость, а первые еще и пекутся о благе избравшего их народа... Признаюсь, с Америкой я погорячился, такое высокоразвитое общество, по слухам, представлено только на восьмой планете туманности Крокодила.
> Или Вы просто никогда не были в Одессе, в противном случае, Вы бы знали, что застройка склонов началась при самом демократическом из украинских президентов, пришедшего к власти не в результате выборов, но благодаря прямому волеизъявлению той части страны, что поместилась на майдане. Да, он точно не судим, поскольку его руки никогда не крали, что известно каждому, кто бывал не только в Одессе, но и на Украине как минимум. Его честь и совесть хорошо известна всем... Не потому ли именно при нем началась реальная застройка склонов??? Регионалом Климовым, в частности, при поддержке и с благословления весьма оранжевого мэра... И остановить это уже невозможно, точка невозврата пройдена. Можно попытаться спасти хоть часть... Но уж никак не призывами к совести и чести, поскольку у тех, кто строит при поддержке наших чиновников давно жизнь вытравила и то, и другое. Как и у любого, кто придет к власти в результате даже самого демократичного волеизъявления народа, поскольку они пройдут отбор по бесчестности и бессовестности, чтобы попасть в списки кандидатов. Таковы наши реалии...
> Но сдается мне, что истинный мотив Ваших постов в этой теме несколько иной. Вам не дает покое мысль о юношеской судимости (двух, причем снятых той же властью) нынешнего президента Украины. А склоны Вам так, ерунда на постном масле... Лишь эпизод, чтобы привлечь внимание общественности к тому, что я выделил в Вашем посте. Вот и все пределы Вашей логики... Мнение мое, субъективное, возможно, не правильное, и я был бы очень рад ошибиться. Но пока оно складывается именно так!
> 
> .


 Ерунда полная.
Потому, что исходя из вашей логики - сейчас, со сменой власти, должно все остановиться и никакой застройки ни ни. но...
  А что ж это так - предлагаемое мной (а что именно? я в этой ветки принципов не постил - только ссылался на них) не подходит; кое как существующее никакого результата не даёт.
 И никто же не мешает чего-то делать лично Вам (ваша мотивация конечно склоны а не выгораживание "горячо любимого дваждынесудимого"  ). 
 Но все одно и то же - если не строится - то огораживается...  чего это так ?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ерунда полная.
> Потому, что исходя из вашей логики - сейчас, со сменой власти, должно все остановиться и никакой застройки ни ни. но...
>   А что ж это так - предлагаемое мной (а что именно? я в этой ветки принципов не постил - только ссылался на них) не подходит; кое как существующее никакого результата не даёт.
>  И никто же не мешает чего-то делать лично Вам (ваша мотивация конечно склоны а не выгораживание "горячо любимого дваждынесудимого"  ). 
>  Но все одно и то же - если не строится - то огораживается...  чего это так ?


 Совсем не полная...

----------


## serg-shs

> Совсем не полная...


 т.е. склоны больше не застраивают не отгораживают?
 (ну дополните ерунду до "полной"  - шучу конечно)
какие угодно действия должны быть эффективны. Если они не приносят сколь либо ощутимого результата - надо что-то делать, что-то предлагать.
Безусловно - все мои разговоры можно трактовать как пригодными для жителей планеты в созвездии Стрельца , НО ПРИ УСЛОВИИ, ЧТО БУДЕТ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНО ЧТО ЛИБО ЕЩЕ . А вот с предложениями  - туго: все то же - собраться возле уже начатого строительства и протестовать. 
 выглядит приблизительно так: "на склонах я защитник склонов - и это так, а на избирательном участке и в обычной жизни я совершаю действия, следствием которых будет - дерибан склонов".
 Понятно, что сформировались определённые группы которые осуществляют акции по защите. И я могу только поддерживать данные начинания. Я никоим образом не конкурент лидерам этих групп!!! Я просто хочу, как и ранее кататься по ТЗ на велосипеде. 
 И если дороги склоны, а не факт борьбы за них (а некоторые упиваются именно самим процессом- адреналин, взаимодействие в группе и пр.) то стоит прислушаться, ну или прислушаться к тем предложениям, которые может быть появятся (а вдруг?)

----------


## Пушкин

> т.е. склоны больше не застраивают не отгораживают?
>  (ну дополните ерунду до "полной"  - шучу конечно)
> какие угодно действия должны быть эффективны. Если они не приносят сколь либо ощутимого результата - надо что-то делать, что-то предлагать.
> Безусловно - все мои разговоры можно трактовать как пригодными для жителей планеты в созвездии Стрельца , НО ПРИ УСЛОВИИ, ЧТО БУДЕТ ПРЕДЛОЖЕНО ЧТО ЛИБО ЕЩЕ . А вот с предложениями  - туго: все то же - собраться возле уже начатого строительства и протестовать. 
>  выглядит приблизительно так: "на склонах я защитник склонов - и это так, а на избирательном участке и в обычной жизни я совершаю действия, следствием которых будет - дерибан склонов".
>  Понятно, что сформировались определённые группы которые осуществляют акции по защите. И я могу только поддерживать данные начинания. Я никоим образом не конкурент лидерам этих групп!!! Я просто хочу, как и ранее кататься по ТЗ на велосипеде. 
>  И если дороги склоны, а не факт борьбы за них (а некоторые упиваются именно самим процессом- адреналин, взаимодействие в группе и пр.) то стоит прислушаться, ну или прислушаться к тем предложениям, которые может быть появятся (а вдруг?)


 Опять демагогия. Конкретные предложения есть? Или будем заниматься троллингом?

----------


## serg-shs

> Опять демагогия. Конкретные предложения есть? Или будем заниматься троллингом?


 создавайте обьединение - пытайтесь попасть в гор совет. (я говорю пытайтесь только потому, что я могу принять участие в этом если меня пригласят, но и без этого я приветствовал бы попытки попасть в горсовет). Как взаимодействовать (не дать зарваться тем, кто попал[гипотетическая вероятность есть] в горсовет, а власть соблазнительна, очень соблазнительна) я описывал в одной ветке. ссылку давать?

----------


## Буджак

> Ерунда полная.
> Потому, что исходя из вашей логики - сейчас, со сменой власти, должно все остановиться и никакой застройки ни ни. но...
> А что ж это так - предлагаемое мной (а что именно? я в этой ветки принципов не постил - только ссылался на них) не подходит; кое как существующее никакого результата не даёт.
> И никто же не мешает чего-то делать лично Вам (ваша мотивация конечно склоны а не выгораживание "горячо любимого дваждынесудимого"  ). 
> Но все одно и то же - если не строится - то огораживается... чего это так ?


 Я Вас даже не спрашиваю о логике: видимо, это бесполезно. У меня другой вопрос: Вы способны прочесть пост, поняв смысл написанного? Например, здесь:



> Впервые все это дерьмо с застройкой вылилось при Боделане, сначала в уши одесситов. ТОгда еще Кучма был у власти, помните? Потом пришел демократ-раздемократ Ющенко, при нем дерьмо полилось людям на головы, а кто его лил, все и так знают. Сейчас выбрали Януковича, что-то изменилось? Нет! И не изменится. Жадность климовоподобных застройщиков и гурвицеобразных чиновников не имеет ни предела, ни первой, ни второй производной! Посему разговор с выборами можно сразу опустить в кружку для бедных и забыть о нем навсегда, как будто его и не было. Пока это выгодно, превые будут строить и богатеть, а вторые - распоряжаться землей филиала парка им. Шевченко, давать разрешения и тоже богатеть.


 Мне кажется, что любой человек, хотя бы отдаленно знакомый с русским языком, прекрасно поймет, что застройка склонов не имеет ничего общего с тем, кто находится у власти. Началось это еще при Кучме, когда мэром был Р. Боделан, бурно развилось при Ющенко, когда мэром стал Э. Гурвиц, и продолжается при Януковиче и продолжится, кто бы ни стал мэром на следующих выборах. Не зависит это также от выборов в ВР Украины, и даже при любом другом исходе прошедших президентских выборов стройка все равно продолжалась бы. Окажись у власти Тимошенко, это повлияло бы на политическую и экономическую жизнь государства (возможность дать образование детям на родном языке, статус ЧФ России в Севастополе и проч.), но застройка склонов продолжалась бы. И причина тут одна - это мерзкое явление лежит не в политической плоскости, но в финансовой. А поток денег в собственный карман одинаково любим и дорог любому украинскому, в частности, политику, вне зависимости от его политической платформы. Возможно, поменялись бы фамилии застройщиков, но какая разница от этого обычному одесситу?
А посему появление поста человека, пишущего под ником serg-shs, под номером 6674, я могу объяснить или полной неадекватностью пишущего, или издевательством. В том числе, и над логикой и здравым смыслом.

----------


## serg-shs

> Я Вас даже не спрашиваю о логике: видимо, это бесполезно. У меня другой вопрос: Вы способны прочесть пост, поняв смысл написанного? Например, здесь:
> 
> Мне кажется, что любой человек, хотя бы отдаленно знакомый с русским языком, прекрасно поймет, что 1.*застройка склонов не имеет ничего общего с тем, кто находится у власти.* Началось это еще при Кучме, когда мэром был Р. Боделан, бурно развилось при Ющенко, когда мэром стал Э. Гурвиц, и продолжается при Януковиче и продолжится, кто бы ни стал мэром на следующих выборах. Не зависит это также от выборов в ВР Украины, и даже при любом другом исходе прошедших президентских выборов стройка все равно продолжалась бы. Окажись у власти Тимошенко, это повлияло бы на политическую и экономическую жизнь государства (возможность дать образование детям на родном языке, статус ЧФ России в Севастополе и проч.), но застройка склонов продолжалась бы. И причина тут одна - это мерзкое явление лежит не в политической плоскости, но в финансовой. А поток денег в собственный карман одинаково любим и дорог любому украинскому, в частности, политику, вне зависимости от его политической платформы. Возможно, поменялись бы фамилии застройщиков, но какая разница от этого обычному одесситу?
> 2.*А посему появление поста человека, пишущего под ником serg-shs, под номером 6674, я могу объяснить или полной неадекватностью пишущего, или издевательством. В том числе, и над логикой и здравым смыслом.*


 1. застройка склонов имеет прямое следствие от того, кто находится у власти!!! это так. этого не происходило при царской , не происходило при советской и первых годах независимости. И это так!!! а застройка началась именно в тот момент, когда бандиты поняли , что не обязательно воровать - достаточно придти во власть и брать на вполне легальных условиях, ну или полулегальных. Финансы собственно от туда. Это если применительно к логике. 
2. Издевательство над логикой и здравым смыслом - пребывание в столь "горьком катаклизме" в котором мы находимся, а полная неадекватность - даже не желание хоть сколь либо из него выкарабкаться. 
 касательно моей "неадекватности" ("доктору" не верить нельзя  ) так вот: у меня столько адекватности, что чуть чуть разбавить её не помешает.
 Ну не нужны вам склоны - ну чо орать то? по вашей логике они обречены. Чего тему напрягать?

----------


## coder_ak

Ну бугага прямо. При царской Фр. Бульвар чудесно застроился частными владениями, да, ниже не строили, т.к. не умели. При союзе так же всё чудесно застраивалось.
Просто сейчас возможность поиметь кусок земли в этих местах появилась у гораздо большего кол-ва людей. А раз есть спрос, будет и предложение.

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну бугага прямо. При царской Фр. Бульвар чудесно застроился частными владениями, да, ниже не строили, т.к. не умели. При союзе так же всё чудесно застраивалось.
> Просто сейчас возможность поиметь кусок земли в этих местах появилась у гораздо большего кол-ва людей. А раз есть спрос, будет и предложение.


 а вот в Нью-Йорке на месте центрального парка были строения, а они взяли  сделали там парк. Выкупили строения и сделали парк. ПОТОМУ ЧТО БЫЛ СПРОС У ГОРОДА НА ПАРК. 
 думаю более 90% горожан за то что бы сохранять склоны в качестве парка - Т.Е. есть СПРОС НА СКЛОНЫ КАК ПАРК.
 Возникает только единственная проблема - горожане бессловесны и покорны ? (в замен всегда чего-то предлагается -Буджак знает (забывая, что эти научат ... матом ругаться)  ) или горожане добиваются то чего хотят? т.е. по факту добиваются, а не пристают то к тем то к этим, кто большими обещаниями заманет?
отаке.
есть конкретная проблема - её нужно рещать. методы что применялись ранее - не эффективны (ну это так - что поделаешь).
 Конечно "разрывателей рубах" и "посыпателей головы пеплом" в таких проблемах - хоть пруд пруди и всякое актёрство интересно со стороны. Проблема в том, что парк все меньше и меньше - может лучше эту проблему обсудить (ну и как выходить из этого дерьма)? а?

----------


## coder_ak

И какие же методы ты предлагаешь? Горожане пока покорно ходят и голосуют на выборах за одни и те же лица, которые плевать хотели на мнение этих самых горожан.

Кстати, по поводу горожан. Никто же палец об палец не хочет ударить. Только сидеть на кухнях и возмущаться.

----------


## Буджак

> 1. застройка склонов имеет прямое следствие от того, кто находится у власти!!! это так. этого не происходило при царской , не происходило при советской и первых годах независимости. И это так!!! а застройка началась именно в тот момент, когда бандиты поняли , что не обязательно воровать - достаточно придти во власть и брать на вполне легальных условиях, ну или полулегальных. Финансы собственно от туда. Это если применительно к логике.


 Еще раз. Склоны застраиваются в настоящий момент. Это началось при Кучме, продолжалось при Ющенко и продолжается при Януковиче и будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока все не застроят. Посему апелляции к тем, кто у власти, не имеют смысла. Вот и вся логика. Разговоры о том, что власть плоха и в наших силах сделать ее лучше, столь же алогичны, сколь древнегреческие мифы (см., например, работы Я. Э. Голосовкера). Так же алогичны намеки на любую причинно-следственную связь с судимостями нынешнего президента.
2. Никто из простых одесситов (то есть не входящих и не входивших во власть) не имеет никакого касательства к тому, что украинские "демократия" и "капитализм" приняли столь уродливые формы в нашей стране. Повлиять на это мы могли и можем не больше, чем на предотвращение урагана "Катрина". Что до Вашей адекватности, пишите адекватные посты, и она не будет вызывать сомнений. Все просто.

----------


## serg-shs

> И какие же методы ты предлагаешь? Горожане пока покорно ходят и голосуют на выборах за одни и те же лица, которые плевать хотели на мнение этих самых горожан.
> 
> Кстати, по поводу горожан. Никто же палец об палец не хочет ударить. Только сидеть на кухнях и возмущаться.


 пять топиков назад было:
создавайте обьединение - пытайтесь попасть в гор совет. (я говорю пытайтесь только потому, что я могу принять участие в этом если меня пригласят, но и без этого я приветствовал бы попытки попасть в горсовет). Как взаимодействовать (не дать зарваться тем, кто попал[гипотетическая вероятность есть] в горсовет, а власть соблазнительна, очень соблазнительна) я описывал в одной ветке. ссылку давать?

----------


## coder_ak

Ссылку не надо, антология фантастики у меня и так есть дома.

----------


## serg-shs

> Еще раз. Склоны застраиваются в настоящий момент. Это началось при Кучме, продолжалось при Ющенко и продолжается при Януковиче и будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока все не застроят. Посему апелляции к тем, кто у власти, не имеют смысла. Вот и вся логика. Разговоры о том, что власть плоха и в наших силах сделать ее лучше, столь же алогичны, сколь древнегреческие мифы (см., например, работы Я. Э. Голосовкера). Так же алогичны намеки на любую причинно-следственную связь с судимостями нынешнего президента.
> 2. Никто из простых одесситов (то есть не входящих и не входивших во власть) не имеет никакого касательства к тому, что украинские "демократия" и "капитализм" приняли столь уродливые формы в нашей стране. Повлиять на это мы могли и можем не больше, чем на предотвращение урагана "Катрина". Что до Вашей адекватности, пишите адекватные посты, и она не будет вызывать сомнений. Все просто.


 Ну это взвешаней.
1. Или до тех пор пока не остановится их застройка. (зачем начиная дело не верить в его успешность?).
 Хрен редьки не слаще: хоть с судимостями хоть с косой. (есть вариации в свободе слова и достоверности грядущих выборов - в этом то и небольшая разница, а так...).
Ну а кто сделал плохую, например Английскую власть 17 века хорошей 20в - 21в? инопланетяне? 
2. Имеют и самую прямую. "народ достоин той власти , которая им управляет" - и это так, даже если это банально. Нет навыков существования в рамках так называемого "гражданского общества" - значит придётся терпеть уродов. Т.е. это не какое-то разовое действие а множество действий которые и приводят к такой ситуации: продажа за бутылку акций приватизированных предприятий (когда владел пердприятием весь коллектив, а стал владельцем урка и купил его по сути за пару тысяч долларов), поддержка контрабанды и много, много другого ежедневного и ежечасного, обыкновенное "открывание рта" когда кто-то зажигательно чешет.  Конечно они не виноваты, что они не знают (не знали) как нужно. Но не знание законов (особенно включая социальные и политические законы) не освобождает от ответственности.
 Но это всё банальные вещи - почитайте - этого полно в литературе.
 Конечно апеллировать к существующим не разумно (практически ко всем существующим у власти!!!!) 
3. А что по склонам?

----------


## serg-shs

> Ссылку не надо, антология фантастики у меня и так есть дома.


 а что-то про реальность есть? ну конкретное о реальности (как вариант - забухать и всё пройдет)

----------


## Скрытик

> Еще раз. Склоны застраиваются в настоящий момент. Это началось при Кучме, продолжалось при Ющенко и продолжается при Януковиче и будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока все не застроят.


 Либо пока новострои не начнут ползти в море. Смею тебя заверить - это случится очень скоро...

----------


## serg-shs

> Либо пока новострои не начнут ползти в море. Смею тебя заверить - это случится очень скоро...


 а это не важно. Все знают что там КРУТО! КЛАСНО и вообще а поскольку деньги не заработаны а украдены (будем называть всё своими именами) то и особо не жалко, "зато ПОНТЫ БУДУТ ОТБИТЫ. и все заценят крутизну", а потом может и сползать всё кчерту. Это ж как двушка в хрущебе + крутейший джип. *понты* для тех кто чего-то там строи а особенно покупает - это ВСЁ!

----------


## Скрытик

> а это не важно. Все знают что там КРУТО! КЛАСНО и вообще а поскольку деньги не заработаны а украдены (будем называть всё своими именами) то и особо не жалко, "зато ПОНТЫ БУДУТ ОТБИТЫ. и все заценят крутизну", а потом может и сползать всё кчерту. Это ж как двушка в хрущебе + крутейший джип. *понты* для тех кто чего-то там строи а особенно покупает - это ВСЁ!


 Поверь, после этого желающих потратить деньги станет намного меньше.

----------


## serg-shs

> Поверь, после этого желающих потратить деньги станет намного меньше.


 ну это тоже не быстро. как-то чего-то укрепляют. более вероятна ситуация "сам не гам і другому не дам".ну поползут дома - и это парком не будет, а каким-то опасным для передвижения и нахождения обьектом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Кстати, по поводу горожан. Никто же палец об палец не хочет ударить. Только сидеть на кухнях и возмущаться.


 И слава БОГУ что ты ошибаешься.

----------


## serg-shs

> И слава БОГУ что ты ошибаешься.


 +1
Есть много желающих, но и очень много разочарованных. люди любят результат.
Ничо все понемногу выравняется  - выбора просто другого нет .

----------


## coder_ak

*Пушкин*, вот те пару пикетов на ТЗ с плакатами, это всё? Ну еще ЭКО там периодами возникает. 
Не в этой ли теме я уже писал, что если бы хотели воспротивиться, то сделали бы.

----------


## JN

> Не в этой ли теме я уже писал, что если бы хотели воспротивиться, то сделали бы.


 Как могли, так и делали.

----------


## coder_ak

Как могли... Так и получается, что стройки полным ходом.

----------


## JN

> Как могли... Так и получается, что стройки полным ходом.


 Coder_ak, Вы в претензии? Вы же за застройку.

----------


## serg-shs

какая разница как? люди пробовали - и это не мало. а опыт придет, он сразу не приходит.

----------


## coder_ak

Я да, за. 
Просто в данным момент из протестов горожан тема переросла в политические игры. Кто больше наобещает, что бы опять всех кидануть.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я да, за. 
> Просто в данным момент из протестов горожан тема переросла в политические игры. Кто больше наобещает, что бы опять всех кидануть.


 Так уже лет 6 никто не обещает. Последним "обещавшим" был гурвиц

----------


## coder_ak

*Скрытик*, та нуу... Только вот Тимошенка обещала через своих Круков. Кто там еще у нас защитники склонов есть, лень все фамилии перечислять.

----------


## serg-shs

> Я да, за. 
> Просто в данным момент из протестов горожан тема переросла в политические игры. Кто больше наобещает, что бы опять всех кидануть.


 а как же не кинут те , кто 
1. именно для этого и идет и обещает 
2. никоим боком не зависим от избравших? (зависимые лучше благодарных)

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12083297&postcount=3677 - сообщение, ИМХО, ближе к теме о ЗАСтРойки Склонов.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> 1. застройка склонов имеет прямое следствие от того, кто находится у власти!!! это так. этого не происходило при царской , не происходило при советской и первых годах независимости. И это так!!! а застройка началась именно в тот момент, когда бандиты поняли , что не обязательно воровать - достаточно придти во власть и брать на вполне легальных условиях, ну или полулегальных. Финансы собственно от туда. Это если применительно к логике. 
> 2. Издевательство над логикой и здравым смыслом - пребывание в столь "горьком катаклизме" в котором мы находимся, а полная неадекватность - даже не желание хоть сколь либо из него выкарабкаться. 
>  касательно моей "неадекватности" ("доктору" не верить нельзя  ) так вот: у меня столько адекватности, что чуть чуть разбавить её не помешает.
>  Ну не нужны вам склоны - ну чо орать то? по вашей логике они обречены. Чего тему напрягать?


 Совершенно верно. У нас просто люди привыкли жить в двух параллельных мирах: власть отдельно, народ отдельно. Никогда не забуду как моя знакомая гречанка в эпоху массовых протестов шахтеров в 90-е годы удивлялась почему остальные люди их не поддерживают, для того чтобы чего-то добиться необходимо чтобы и учителя и врачи забастовали, а так говорит вас задавят по одиночке, где ваши профсоюзы, где общественные организации, что я, ей могла ответить? Вот уже прошло больше десяти лет, а воз и ныне там, где наши профсоюзы, независимые естественно, где общественные организации, все продолжаем ждать что вдруг кто-то нас осчастливит.

----------


## serg-shs

> Совершенно верно. У нас просто люди привыкли жить в двух параллельных мирах: власть отдельно, народ отдельно. Никогда не забуду как моя знакомая гречанка в эпоху массовых протестов шахтеров в 90-е годы удивлялась почему остальные люди их не поддерживают, для того чтобы чего-то добиться необходимо чтобы и учителя и врачи забастовали, а так говорит вас задавят по одиночке, где ваши профсоюзы, где общественные организации, что я, ей могла ответить? Вот уже прошло больше десяти лет, а воз и ныне там, где наши профсоюзы, независимые естественно, где общественные организации, все продолжаем ждать что вдруг кто-то нас осчастливит.


 рискуете. Сейчас вас отнесут к тролям, расскажут о детях внуках и учебе и вообще ... (и о дваждыНЕсудимых учителях). Ну а психологическая оценка - это само собой 
 касательно склонов: проголосовал бы за человека пишущего под ником Пушкин, если бы он баллотировался - как минимум: хуже не было бы.

----------


## chestnaya

> Склоны Киевских гор и долины Днепра объявлены объектом культурного наследия
> 21 мая 2010 | 14:58
> Министерство культуры и туризма объявило исторический ландшафт склонов Киевских гор и долины Днепра объектом культурного наследия. "Принят приказ по Министерству культуры об объявлении территории зеленой зоны исторического ландшафта Киевских гор и долины Днепра Киева объектом культурного наследия", - сказал Кухаренко, начальник Главного управления охраны культурного наследия КГГА


 А нельзя ли как нибудь наши склоны тоже объявить объектом культурного наследия. Есть мнения на этот счет?

----------


## serg-shs

> А нельзя ли как нибудь наши склоны тоже объявить объектом культурного наследия. Есть мнения на этот счет?


 так а кто обьявит? пока ЛУЧШИЕ ЛЮДИ ГОРОДА - депутаты обьявляют это все бесхозной территорией и выделяют площади как пустыри (мне так обьяснили, по крайней мере)

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=12170059&postcount=5601 - для любящих погреться на песочке в р-не ИБИЦЫ и ИТАКИ.. - Небольшая фотоиллюстрация выполнения некоторыми.. ХОЗЯЕВАми распоряжения одесск. властей о том, что "не более 30% территории пляжей" могут заниматься под .."платные услуги".., да и места ЭТИ совсем "не" заметны..

----------


## Сергей Дибров



----------


## serg-shs

> 


 это всё Юлькины происки... (во всяком случае так спокойней думать). Но с другой стороны- теперь ругаться матом харьковчане могут по русски...

----------


## vmv7

извините за оффтоп, но что таким товарищам стоит парк застроить? 

У него помимо судимости, есть еще некоторые особенности)))

«Гепа» пошел на Харьков с топором. Избивать и провоцировать граждан урка поручил милиции
очень много интересного, включая ксерокопии протоколов, можно почитать по ссылкам.
http://banda.in.ua/dosie/182-gepa-kanonicheskij-1.html.html
http://banda.in.ua/dosie/183-gepa-kanonicheskij-2.html
http://banda.in.ua/articles/155-deputat-terpila.html
http://banda.in.ua/articles/107-golodnyj-g...ushevalsya.html

Еще интересный факт.
С приходом «Гепы» к руководству миллионным Харьковом в городе начались безобразия, которых раньше «первая столица» не знала. В облсовете случилась жуткая драка, провинившимся «своим» депутатам стали резать уши!!!
даже есть фотографии, но они жутко страшные.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Это из той оперы "бачили очі, що купували, а зараз їжте, хоч повилазьте". Разве можно, глядя на такие "лица" как у Добкина с Кернесом голосовать за них и выбирать куда-либо, хотя чего это я, если за Януковича проголосовали, чего бы этих не выбрать.
Единственный положительный момент - люди хоть как-то начали прозревать и сопротивляться, хоть в этом респект Харькову, Одессе такое сопротивление и не снилось.

----------


## JN

> Но с другой стороны- теперь ругаться матом харьковчане могут по русски...


 Наверное тебя бы тешило есть это дерьмо по украински? Твой выбор...

----------


## serg-shs

> Наверное тебя бы тешило есть это дерьмо по украински? Твой выбор...


 я собственно о расширении "прав и свобод сограждан"... а Вы о чем?

----------


## lumar

Молодцы Харьковчане!Может и в Одессе когда нибудь спящие проснутся!

----------


## serg-shs

> Молодцы Харьковчане!Может и в Одессе когда нибудь спящие проснутся!


 хм... а в чем собственно МОЛОДЦЫ?

----------


## lumar

В том что не сидят дома ,а вышли отстаивать свой парк.Вот собственно в этом!

----------


## serg-shs

> В том что не сидят дома ,а вышли отстаивать свой парк.Вот собственно в этом!


 а я думал, что выбрали такие органы местного самоуправления... (именно эти может и не выбирали, конечно , но не факт)

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Улыбайтесь. Милиция с народом.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Кошмар! И как с этим бороться??? Просто беспредел.

----------


## Пушкин

Ужас, но кинуть пару гранат - тоже не выход...

----------


## serg-shs

> Кошмар! И как с этим бороться??? Просто беспредел.


 а с чем именно бороться?
как всё это с точки зрения закона и здравого смысла: люди выбрали представителей-депутатов - орган местного самоуправления, для представления и защиты своих интересов. Люди выбрали мера (сейчас и.о. но он из одной банды... извиняюсь - политической силы). Т.е. для города и граждан необходима вырубка части парка - это подтверждают делегаты от народа. какие-то экстремисты против действий необходимых городу и их милиция разгоняет, как идущих вопреки воле народа.
  ТАК С ЧЕМ БОРОТЬСЯ?
 со спиливанием деревьев?, с депутатами, мэром которые принимают такие решения? с общим идиотизмом? с чем именно бороться?
 разруха - она в головах...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> а с чем именно бороться?
> как всё это с точки зрения закона и здравого смысла: люди выбрали представителей-депутатов - орган местного самоуправления, для представления и защиты своих интересов. Люди выбрали мера (сейчас и.о. но он из одной банды... извиняюсь - политической силы). Т.е. для города и граждан необходима вырубка части парка - это подтверждают делегаты от народа. какие-то экстремисты против действий необходимых городу и их милиция разгоняет, как идущих вопреки воле народа.
>   ТАК С ЧЕМ БОРОТЬСЯ?
>  со спиливанием деревьев?, с депутатами, мэром которые принимают такие решения? с общим идиотизмом? с чем именно бороться?
>  разруха - она в головах...


 Все это так, только небольшая поправочка - не все это быдло выбирали. Как защитить себя тем кто не голосовал за них?

----------


## JN

> Как защитить себя ?


 
Я уже убежден, что только силой. Скорее, насилием, но не так как в Харькове, а адресно, против тех конкретных личностей, что узурпируют себе права.

----------


## serg-shs

> Я уже убежден, что только силой. Скорее, насилием, но не так как в Харькове, а адресно, против тех конкретных личностей, что узурпируют себе права.


 посадят

----------


## serg-shs

> Все это так, только небольшая поправочка - не все это быдло выбирали. Как защитить себя тем кто не голосовал за них?


 ну значит приковываться к деревьям. (есть еще вариант самим хоть как-то балотироваться куда-то, но чего-то этот вариант кажется более экстримальным нежели смосожжение  )

----------


## JN

> посадят


 Конечно. Только то, что предлагаете Вы, только сменит "свиней у корыта", не более.

----------


## serg-shs

> Конечно. Только то, что предлагаете Вы, только сменит "свиней у корыта", не более.


 ну это зависит от того, кем вы себя лично считаете. Тот, кто борется за власть имеет вероятность ёё получить. Но если в Одессе никого приличного нет - то тогда конечно 
 (очень важный момент: а что я предлагаю? можете тезисно сформулировать?)

----------


## JN

> а что я предлагаю? можете тезисно сформулировать?)


 Это не трудно - стать властью.

----------


## serg-shs

> Это не трудно - стать властью.


 да, стать властью не трудно   (наверное нет ничего проще  +1 ).
Но не в этом суть: сформулируйте, то что отличает от других "стать властью".

----------


## JN

> Но не в этом суть: сформулируйте, то что отличает от других "стать властью".


 Не вижу существенного отличия. Можно, наверное, привести во власть людей, скажем так, порядочных, но это ведь не навсегода. Волюнтаризм, короче - хорошие делают хорошо, а плохие, соответственно, плохо.
Я думаю, что любая власть должна БОЯТЬСЯ своего народа. Тогда, возможно, появится привычка исполнять свои же законы.

----------


## serg-shs

> 1.*Не вижу существенного отличия.* Можно, наверное, привести во власть людей, скажем так, порядочных, но это ведь не навсегода. Волюнтаризм, короче - хорошие делают хорошо, а плохие, соответственно, плохо.
> 2.Я думаю, что любая власть должна БОЯТЬСЯ своего народа. Тогда, возможно, появится привычка исполнять свои же законы.


 1.ну тогда о чем мы говорим? 
2. Это предложение начать шахидское движение  или чего?

----------


## Пушкин

> 1.ну тогда о чем мы говорим? 
> 2. Это предложение начать шахидское движение  или чего?


  тут не надо движения, по моему достаточно одного случая устрашения для кого либо из городских чинуш и ша... Поверьте они все призадумаются. А что делать, по моему все легальные методы уже опробованы...

----------


## JN

> тут не надо движения, по моему достаточно одного случая устрашения для кого либо из городских чинуш ...


 с летальным исходом



> Поверьте они все призадумаются...


 оставшиеся, в ожидании.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> тут не надо движения, по моему достаточно одного случая устрашения для кого либо из городских чинуш и ша... Поверьте они все призадумаются. А что делать, по моему все легальные методы уже опробованы...


 Только вопрос кто это делать будет? Что-то не вижу, я, желающих взять на себя роль Робин Гуда. :smileflag:

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> *Крымские пляжи обещают сделать бесплатными и доступными* 
> Проход на пляжи общего пользования для отдыхающих и жителей автономии будет бесплатным и доступным. Такое решение сегодня было принято единогласно на заседании правительства, которое провел председатель Совета министров АР Крым Василий Джарты. 
> Как сообщили ЛІГАБізнесІнформ в пресс-службе Совмина, заместитель председателя Совета министров Георгий Псарев заверил, что *при входе на пляж с отдыхающих и жителей крымского полуострова не будет взиматься плата за предоставляемые услуги пляжного сервиса, а также за прокат пляжного оборудования.* Он подчеркнул, что это позволит обеспечить *всем гостям и жителям* автономии *право на свободный выбор предоставляемых им услуг*..


  - http://news.liga.net/news/N1012500.html



> В Крыму нашли *только один незастроенный пляж* 
> ..Согласно сообщению, республиканский комитет Крыма по земельным ресурсам уже провел проверку 412 объектов в прибрежной зоне в Большой Ялте и Большой Алуште и выявил 20 нарушений земельного законодательства. Виновные привлечены к административной ответственности.
> *Проверки законности выделения земельных участков в 100-метровой прибрежной зоне продолжаются..*


  - http://news.liga.net/news/N1015646.html

----------


## JN

> Это предложение начать шахидское движение  или чего?


 Да его не надо открывать, поверьте. Стоит только столкнуться ЛИЧНЫМ интересам, а потом это при существующем безвластии остановить будет ох как трудно. 




> Что-то не вижу, я, желающих взять на себя роль Робин Гуда.


 Робин Гуд - это легенда романтических времен, а сейчас время "тупой" экономики. Видимо, мы еще не достигли дна этой выгребной ямы - дикого либерализма(ИМХО, аналог феодализма).

----------


## serg-shs

какие смелые люди в этой ветке (интересно за пределами ветки они такие же смелые?  )

----------


## JN

> какие смелые люди в этой ветке (интересно за пределами ветки они такие же смелые?  )


 Если Вы обо мне, то однозначно в жизни я далеко не такой смелый.
В жизни мы все гораздо хуже. :smileflag:

----------


## seredag

> какие смелые люди в этой ветке (интересно за пределами ветки они такие же смелые?  )


 Я всегда боюсь момента, если нужно будет реально цепью приковать себя к деревьям нашего сквера.... Хотя Гефесту мы это обещали  :smileflag: 
Я ежедневно слежу за событиями парка Горького в Харькове и мысленно накладываю эту ситуацию на наш сквер луч   (Новая власть с бензопилами наперевес - это вам не хухры-мухры). И еще есть опасение, чтобы Одесса не взяла себе это событие на вооружение - и не стала решать застройку склонов или скверов такими же методами

----------


## JN

Вы совершенно правы. Не здесь буду конкретизировать в чем конкретно, т.к. не все здесь друзья. На самом деле, защита склонов уперлась не в отсутствие возможностей, а в отсутствие людей...

----------


## Люд-milka

> Вы совершенно правы. Не здесь буду конкретизировать в чем конкретно, т.к. не все здесь друзья. На самом деле, защита склонов уперлась не в отсутствие возможностей, а в отсутствие людей...


 нет, причина не в этом

----------


## JN

> нет, причина не в этом


 Расскажи.

----------


## Destin

> Я всегда боюсь момента, если нужно будет реально цепью приковать себя к деревьям нашего сквера.... Хотя Гефесту мы это обещали 
> Я ежедневно слежу за событиями парка Горького в Харькове и мысленно накладываю эту ситуацию на наш сквер луч   (Новая власть с бензопилами наперевес - это вам не хухры-мухры). И еще есть опасение, чтобы Одесса не взяла себе это событие на вооружение - и не стала решать застройку склонов или скверов такими же методами


 Вот и у меня есть сомнения - способны ли одесситы на такое сопротивление: http://gazeta.ua/index.php?id=341615&lang=ru

----------


## serg-shs

> Я всегда боюсь момента, если нужно будет реально цепью приковать себя к деревьям нашего сквера.... Хотя Гефесту мы это обещали 
> Я ежедневно слежу за событиями парка Горького в Харькове и мысленно накладываю эту ситуацию на наш сквер луч   (Новая власть с бензопилами наперевес - это вам не хухры-мухры). И еще есть опасение, чтобы Одесса не взяла себе это событие на вооружение - и не стала решать застройку склонов или скверов такими же методами


 ну во всяких Европах, для того что б не приковываться к деревьям они перепоручили охрану всяких общественных ценностей полиции. Вот взяли выбрали достойных, а те сказали полиции охранять.  Но это какое-то тупое решение. а где экстрим? а где "образ защитника"?
 М-да.... этот народ не может жить хорошо - не имеет права.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Расскажи.


 "нема часу" (ТМ)
ошибки стараюсь учитывать в текущей борьбе. и харьковские ошибки тоже.
dubki.ks.ua
получится - поделюсь. если выживу ))))

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> "нема часу" (ТМ)
> ошибки стараюсь учитывать в текущей борьбе. и харьковские ошибки тоже.
> dubki.ks.ua
> получится - поделюсь. если выживу ))))


 или я тебя с кем-то путаю, или ты возрождаешься в новом качестве?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

О Черноморке в основном, но, ИМХО, показательно для ВСЕГО побережья Одессы:


> *Куда идут одесские берега?* 
> ..Сошедший в середине мая в районе Черноморки крупный оползень напомнил — одесские берега не стоят на месте..в последний раз капитальные *берегоукрепительные работы в Одессе проводились* еще во времена Советского Союза, *более сорока пяти лет назад*. Свой *расчетный срок* *берегозащитные сооружения отработали уже дважды*, и сколько им еще придется удерживать одесские берега?..одесские берега от мыса Большой Фонтан до Черноморки ежегодно уменьшаются на три-пять тысяч квадратных метров.. *Свою негативную роль сыграло и самовольное строительство,* — объяснил В.Соколов.
> Кроме того, напомнил он, погода в нынешнем году не баловала затишьем. Обилие снегопадов и дождей привело к «замачиванию» одесских проблемных лессовых грунтов. И это стало пусковым механизмом к обрушению..— Такого шторма, как в феврале, старожилы говорят, не было уже больше сорока лет. Пляж «Дельфин» снесло практически весь. Восемь пробоин в траверсах образовалось за три дня, песок кочевал с пляжа на пляж.. 
> ..Адвокат Руслан Чернолуцкий подчеркнул, что *бестолковая застройка побережья* Черноморки — результат постсоветского синдрома выделения участков «*вне нормального правого поля*». По той простой причине, что поля такого тогда не имелось, как, не имеется, собственно, и сейчас..


 -  http://yug.odessa.ua/index.php/home/arc/771.html

----------


## JN

Смотрите, что Люда нам презентовала:
http://rutube.ru/tracks/828486.html?v=5c9d1fd7fa032188ed117d0c1a104fd4

----------


## seredag

> Смотрите, что Люда нам презентовала:
> http://rutube.ru/tracks/828486.html?v=5c9d1fd7fa032188ed117d0c1a104fd4


 посмотрела.... страшно.... и парк Юбилейный у них тоже есть. Был какой-то период в моей жизни, когда я думала, что только Одесса стремиться уничтожить свои парки и скверы. А оно вот как по всей Украине эта чума катится

----------


## Пушкин

А я помню как в конце 80х защищали  Приморский бульвар от вырубки и возле Воронцовского по срубали несколько деревьев, пока люди не остановил процесс.

----------


## JN

Люди!!! Где вы!!!

----------


## serg-shs

> Люди!!! Где вы!!!


 а что нужно?

----------


## olegory_

Нужны лидеры, не ангажированные политикой. У нас таких нет к сожелению. Или я ошибаюсь?
добавлю:
 Почитал 2 последних старницы и понял, что все потеряно, нет того энтузиазма когда мы закидывали письмами прокуратуру и горсовет, ребята подавали иски к городским властям. У меня создается впечатление что с активистами хорошо "поработали". Борется одна черноморка(а там личный интерес- частные дома).....

----------


## Destin

Стало известно, что строится между Чкаловским пляжем и Дельфином.
Без Гефеста опять не обошлось.

----------


## serg-shs

> *Нужны лидеры, не ангажированные политикой*. У нас таких нет к сожелению. Или я ошибаюсь?
> добавлю:
>  Почитал 2 последних старницы и понял, что все потеряно, нет того энтузиазма когда мы закидывали письмами прокуратуру и горсовет, ребята подавали иски к городским властям. У меня создается впечатление что с активистами хорошо "поработали". Борется одна черноморка(а там личный интерес- частные дома).....


 оригинально "Нужны лидеры, не ангажированные политикой" - явное противоречие. (тяни-толкай короче: что-то на подобии - требуются кастрированные любовники ... - это что б дошло)
 Ну вот нерешенность(не возможность решить) проблему предложеным путём и "поработала с лидерами" .

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> ребята подавали иски к городским властям.


 Я подписывал и подавал иск, а также принимал участие в судебных заседаниях в 2006-07 гг.

Как "поработали" с моими коллегами, можно прочитать, например, здесь на третьей странице:
rodina.od.ua/wp-content/uploads/r1_1205sait.pdf

Кстати, это интервью с Сашей вышло 12 мая, а оползень в Черноморке, об опасности которого он предупреждал, произошел через три дня.

----------


## olegory_

Я сказал свое мнение: что я бы пошел за организацией которая была бы общественно и не ставила целью приход к власти. Перефразирую себя-тотальное недоверие к власти и к тем кто туда стремится.
Но где то Вы правы, реально что-то можно изменить пройдя во власть.
 А в Харькове конечно полный без предел((.

----------


## serg-shs

> Я сказал свое мнение: что я бы пошел за 1.*организацией которая была бы общественно и не ставила целью приход к власти*. Перефразирую себя-тотальное недоверие к власти и к тем кто туда стремится.
> 2. Но где то Вы правы, реально что-то можно изменить пройдя во власть.
> 3.  А в Харькове конечно полный без предел((.


 1.ну это какая-то конкретика, да такие явления бывают. 
Но как она будет влиять или не влиять на застройку склонов? Механизм? (в старой доброй традиции приковываться к деревьям? - ну и сколько так можно приковываться?)
2. Вопрос не только в приходе, но и в *контроле а также в механизмах позволяющих чего-то реализовать*. сам "приход" ничего по себе не решает - 3% - ну можно переодически возмущаться и чего-то возражать. а сколько нужно для того что б это было эфективно по факту?...
3. Ну - на то он и Харьков. Власть сказала - срубить, значит надо срубить. Они ветеранов 9го мая почтили(забухали), а то что они парк засаживали - ну так "сколько можно чтить" - вот такие приблизительно рассуждения видать бытуют. 
 Говоря обще: то каких созидательных действий можно требовать от тех, кто школу нормально не мог закончить, по тюрьмам чалился, а в 90 разворовывал всё что мог ? 
 А чего другого можно было ожидать от харьковских властей?

----------


## JN

> Как "поработали" с моими коллегами, можно прочитать, например, здесь на третьей странице:
> rodina.od.ua/wp-content/uploads/r1_1205sait.pdf


 Таки приличная статья. Всего одна существенная ошибка(довольно часто журналисты ошибаются, однако): судилась прокуратура, все-таки в интересах Управления земельных ресурсов, а не Чегототамэкологии.
Спасибо Маркову! Его противоречия с Гурвицем позволили опять поднять вопрос сохранения побережья в прессе.




> а что нужно?


 Сережа может со мной не согласиться, но мое мнение состоит в том, что люди нужны для двух параллельных направлений:
1. нужны юристы, готовые не за деньги, а по велению души, судиться. Дело в том, что иск Прокуратуры проти Михаников был сформулирован так, чтоб судиться по процедуре разрешения полученного Миханиками, и абсолютно не касался законов, которые нарушаются этим проектом. О чем я лично говорил представителю прокуратуры. В его удовлетворении можно было сомневаться с самого начала.
Так вот, судиться надо с многими организациями "одновременно", по поводу нарушения законодательства Украины их конкретными разрешениями, требуя их отмены. Таким образом из под застройщиков выбивается "почва". Не плохо, так же судиться с конкретными сотрудниками разрешительных учреждений, за должностное преступление. Но это вторично. Человек 5-10 юристов таким образом можно "трудоустроить.
2. если кто не знает, то Рондин строить права не имеет, т.к. это запрещено ему судом, в качестве обеспечения иска. Однако он строит. Второе направление использования людей - прямое действие. Можно направить запрос в суд, получить справку, что стройка незаконна, и исполнить закон :smileflag: . Уведомить горисполком, пригласить милицию и снести. Возможны варианты.
Но представьте себе ЧТО это должны быть за люди! Такие как в Харькове. Такие как в ССК(Спасем старый Киев). Если в Одессе такие и есть, то я их не знаю. Впрочем, рад буду ошибаться...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Но представьте себе ЧТО это должны быть за люди! Такие как в Харькове. Такие как в ССК(Спасем старый Киев). Если в Одессе такие и есть, то я их не знаю. Впрочем, рад буду ошибаться...


 В 1989 такие в Одессе были. Сейчас, боюсь, таких уже не делают.

----------


## JN

> В 1989 такие в Одессе были. Сейчас, боюсь, таких уже не делают.


 Одесская пассионарность "рассосалась" по всей земле, а остатки распространяются только на гешефт и на бытовые склоки с соседями.

----------


## serg-shs

> Таки приличная статья. Всего одна существенная ошибка(довольно часто журналисты ошибаются, однако): судилась прокуратура, все-таки в интересах Управления земельных ресурсов, а не Чегототамэкологии.
> Спасибо Маркову! Его противоречия с Гурвицем позволили опять поднять вопрос сохранения побережья в прессе.
> 
> 
> 
> Сережа может со мной не согласиться, но мое мнение состоит в том, что люди нужны для двух параллельных направлений:
> 1. нужны юристы, готовые не за деньги, а по велению души, судиться. Дело в том, что иск Прокуратуры проти Михаников был сформулирован так, чтоб судиться по процедуре разрешения полученного Миханиками, и абсолютно не касался законов, которые нарушаются этим проектом. О чем я лично говорил представителю прокуратуры. В его удовлетворении можно было сомневаться с самого начала.
> Так вот, судиться надо с многими организациями "одновременно", по поводу нарушения законодательства Украины их конкретными разрешениями, требуя их отмены. Таким образом из под застройщиков выбивается "почва". Не плохо, так же судиться с конкретными сотрудниками разрешительных учреждений, за должностное преступление. Но это вторично. Человек 5-10 юристов таким образом можно "трудоустроить.
> 2. если кто не знает, то Рондин строить права не имеет, т.к. это запрещено ему судом, в качестве обеспечения иска. Однако он строит. Второе направление использования людей - прямое действие. Можно направить запрос в суд, получить справку, что стройка незаконна, и исполнить закон. Уведомить горисполком, пригласить милицию и снести. Возможны варианты.
> Но представьте себе ЧТО это должны быть за люди! Такие как в Харькове. Такие как в ССК(Спасем старый Киев). Если в Одессе такие и есть, то я их не знаю. Впрочем, рад буду ошибаться...


 судиться, говоришь...
(А Марков - это типа реинкарнация Робин Гуда?)

----------


## JN

> А Марков - это типа реинкарнация Робин Гуда?


 Не надо перевирать меня. Я этого не говорил. По моему мнению, Марков тоже имеет виды на побережье, но по какой-то причине Гурвица он не устроил ... 
Поэтому теперь мы имеем возможность смотреть передачи и читать статьи с мнениями отличными от ГЭЙевских. Наверное временно, но и за это спасибо. А дальше посмотрим. Все это тоже ИМХО, а не факты.

----------


## crupie

А что происходит в море в районе порта со стороны Ланжерона?
Там куча разных корабликов, шастает туды-сюды... 
Похоже что-то копают?

----------


## Пушкин

> А что происходит в море в районе порта со стороны Ланжерона?
> Там куча разных корабликов, шастает туды-сюды... 
> Похоже что-то копают?


 Может что то намывают или начали строительство дороги к парку Шевченко?

----------


## coder_ak

*Пушкин*, судя по тому, где эти корабли, не меньше, чем знаменитый мост через одесский залив )

----------


## Destin

> А что происходит в море в районе порта со стороны Ланжерона?
> Там куча разных корабликов, шастает туды-сюды... 
> Похоже что-то копают?


 Павлюк еще при Джуле успел утвердить государственную программу по расширению контейнерного терминала одесского порта. Это производятся работы по намыву 17 га земли под площадку терминала.

----------


## Пушкин

> *Пушкин*, судя по тому, где эти корабли, не меньше, чем знаменитый мост через одесский залив )


 Ага *coder_ak* эстакада вдоль всего побережья...

----------


## serg-shs

> Не надо перевирать меня. Я этого не говорил. По моему мнению, Марков тоже имеет виды на побережье, но по какой-то причине Гурвица он не устроил ... 
> Поэтому теперь мы имеем возможность смотреть передачи и читать статьи с мнениями отличными от ГЭЙевских. Наверное временно, но и за это спасибо. А дальше посмотрим. Все это тоже ИМХО, а не факты.


 ну это понятно- перевёртыш пословицы "холопці бьются - у панів  чуби тріщать"? (интересно- кто-то верит в такую ситуацию когда одна урка в борьбе с другой что-то полезное принесёт пересічним громадянам?)
 А всё-таки что насчёт судов?

----------


## REDSOX

> Павлюк еще при Джуле успел утвердить государственную программу по расширению контейнерного терминала одесского порта. Это производятся работы по намыву 17 га земли под площадку терминала.


 Это земснаряды роют, а шаланды отвозят на дальний рейд. Потом набьют сваи и будет новый терминал. Видно под большие пароходы настроили планов!

----------


## serg-shs

> Это земснаряды роют, а шаланды отвозят на дальний рейд. Потом набьют сваи и будет новый терминал. Видно под большие пароходы настроили планов!


 старая песня, кстати. Видать таки пробили заливку бетоном побережья города.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Я сказал свое мнение: что я бы пошел за организацией которая была бы общественно и не ставила целью приход к власти.


 такая организация может себе ковыряться сколько угодно.
но только до первого успеха.
в этот момент откуда ни возьмись налетают алчущие власти и начинают пиариться на этом успехе.
что делать? все бросить? а разве не важно само дело?
если в деле участвует много людей и правильно построены коммуникации, то эти пиарасты просто смешны. и даже безвредны. а часто удивительным образом сами же себя и закапывают.

так что если хотите что-то делать - делайте. и пофиг кто чего хочет с этого поиметь.
так или иначе любое дело кому-то выгодно. в политических целях - в том числе. так что теперь - "назло кондуктору..."?

----------


## Люд-milka

> Но представьте себе ЧТО это должны быть за люди! Такие как в Харькове. Такие как в ССК(Спасем старый Киев). Если в Одессе такие и есть, то я их не знаю. Впрочем, рад буду ошибаться...


 судиться можно после того, как сделан землеотвод. а это поздно.
бороться нужно тогда, когда землеотвод ЗАДУМАН. 
тогда есть хорошие шансы затянуть этот процесс до бесконечности или вообще прекратить подготовку оного землеотвода.

(см. dubki.ks.ua ))))))

----------


## JN

> ...
> бороться нужно тогда, когда землеотвод ЗАДУМАН.


 Я понимаю так, что мысли ты не читаешь, тогда поделись ноу-хау.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Я понимаю так, что мысли ты не читаешь, тогда поделись ноу-хау.


 увы, депутаты... или чиновники...
при условии пусть даже относительно понятной мотивации

----------


## JN

> увы, депутаты... или чиновники...


  Сегодня в одесском горсовете есть, вроде, пару адекватных витренковцев и все. Селянин, он вроде как есть, но уверенности нет. И все! Остальные куплены, кто в розницу, кто оптом(по партийным спискам). Нет в Одессе одесских депутатов. Есть ГЭЙ-клуб.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Нет в Одессе одесских депутатов. Есть ГЭЙ-клуб.


 поскольку я не знаю, какой расклад в горсовете, то опишу в виде теории. на будущее.

банальность - земельные вопросы решаются простым большинством.

вариант № 1. 
если мэр умный (вариант - очень умный) - он покупает весь депутатский корпус на корню, решения принимаются практически единогласно. 
тогда ничего сделать невозможно. (соответственно, стратегия в данном случае - не допустить такого расклада и расшатывать большинство с первой минуты формирования совета).

вариант № 2.
если мэр - жадный дурак, то открывается широкое поле для деятельности. 
честных депутатов нет, это аксиома (1-2 на горсовет - подтверждающее исключение из правил). 
но зато всегда есть неудовлетворенные.
если решение по меркантильному вопросу принимается с перевесом в пару-тройку голосов - значит есть довольно большой круг тех, кому не заплатили. и они с удовольствием сольют информацию. хотя бы из соображения получить свою долю в следующий раз. 
все предельно просто ))))

----------


## serg-shs

> Сегодня в одесском горсовете есть, вроде, *пару адекватных витренковцев* и все. Селянин, он вроде как есть, но уверенности нет. И все! Остальные куплены, кто в розницу, кто оптом(по партийным спискам). Нет в Одессе одесских депутатов. Есть ГЭЙ-клуб.


 оригинальное словосочетание.
(м-да... однако. не, народ хорошо жить не будет)

----------


## serg-shs

> такая организация может себе ковыряться сколько угодно.
> но только *до первого успеха*.
> в этот момент откуда ни возьмись налетают алчущие власти и начинают пиариться на этом успехе.
> что делать? все бросить? а разве не важно само дело?
> если в деле участвует много людей и правильно построены коммуникации, то эти пиарасты просто смешны. и даже безвредны. а часто удивительным образом сами же себя и закапывают.
> 
> так что если хотите что-то делать - делайте. и пофиг кто чего хочет с этого поиметь.
> так или иначе любое дело кому-то выгодно. в политических целях - в том числе. так что теперь - "назло кондуктору..."?


 не понятен механизм успеха - "депутаты" тупо жмут кнопки и считают бабло и закон на их стороне: "склоны? - уж я то думал... забирайте. Государство не обеднеет". А что должно противопоставить "организация без претензий на формальную власть" ? И почему такая организация состоящая из благородных людей должна сразу продастся, как только  получит рычаги формальной власти?
 не понятно... логика куда-то исчезает...
"такая организация может себе ковыряться сколько угодно" - особенно если это ёё цель: поковыряться
 Я конечно только "за" какие-то изменения, но горячие головы- это хорошо, но просто головы - куда эффектней.

----------


## _A_l_

> Стало известно, что строится между Чкаловским пляжем и Дельфином. Без Гефеста опять не обошлось.


  Оно на "стало известно", а *давно известно* - уже 5 лет - http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/17009/ :

Рішення виконавчого комітету Одеської міської ради від *10.03.2005р.* №105 «Про надання дозволу товариству з обмеженою відповідальністю «Зелений берег» на проектування та *будівництво пансіонату* та про умови надання в оренду земельної ділянки загальною площею 1,6150 га, за адресою: м. Одеса, *Французький бульвар, 85/1*»

----------


## serg-shs

> Оно на "стало известно", а *давно известно* - уже 5 лет - http://www.odessa.ua/acts/committee/17009/ :
> 
> Рішення виконавчого комітету Одеської міської ради від *10.03.2005р.* №105 «Про надання дозволу товариству з обмеженою відповідальністю «Зелений берег» на проектування та *будівництво пансіонату* та про умови надання в оренду земельної ділянки загальною площею 1,6150 га, за адресою: м. Одеса, *Французький бульвар, 85/1*»


 всё законно. Депутаты(избранные из лучших) осуществили чаяние людей. Украина для людей. м-да...

----------


## _A_l_

> всё законно. Депутаты (избранные из лучших) осуществили чаяние людей. Украина для людей. м-да...


 Может быть, - и из лучших. Но, скорее, из нас, Одесситов. Причем, - мы сами, Одесситы, их же и выбрали *за весь город принимать решения* где и что разрешать строить ...

----------


## serg-shs

> Может быть, - и из лучших. Но, скорее, из нас, Одесситов. Причем, - мы сами, Одесситы, их же и выбрали *за весь город принимать решения* где и что разрешать строить ...


 вот я и говорю: или выбирать тех кто против застройки или не протестовать . ИЛИ ИЛИ. А то одновременно выбирать тех, кто имеет планы по застройке склонов и протестовать против застройки - как-то .... не правильно.

----------


## JN

> *пару адекватных витренковцев*


 


> оригинальное словосочетание.


 Вам, наверное, трудно себе такое представить, но в вопросе топика *депутаты* от Витренко занимали имеено адекватную позицию. Об остальных вопросах и методах я не говорю.

Людмиле. Гурвиц не попал в твою классификацию. Он же "советский человек", поэтому исповедует принцип "ты мне, я тебе". Тем самым он сэкономил на покупке, как минимум, половины депутатов. Потом он часть оставшихся прикупил, а часть просто сделал недепутатами. Ну, и парочку оставил, т.с. для пущей демократии, и чтоб было в кого зеленкой метать. Так кто он? Если перечитать твои определения, то получается что он *очень умный жадный дурак*. :smileflag:

----------


## serg-shs

> Вам, наверное, трудно себе такое представить, но в вопросе топика *депутаты* от Витренко занимали имеено адекватную позицию. Об остальных вопросах и методах я не говорю.


 да я верю. Просто до какого идиотизма мы докатились...

----------


## Люд-milka

> Людмиле. Гурвиц не попал в твою классификацию. Он же "советский человек", поэтому исповедует принцип "ты мне, я тебе".


 во, блин... за термином "покупка" может быть что угодно. бартер в среде "избранников" никто не отменял. и не отменит. ибо страшно выгодная валюта. поймать на взятке или откате худо-бедно можно. а вот на таком "бартере" - шиш. ну, проголосовал я за твой вопрос, ты - за мой. и все в рамках УК, как учил нас в детстве Ося Бендер.

речь о том, насколько абсолютно большинство в горсовете. а как это вышло - вопрос вообще несущественный

----------


## JN

> речь о том, насколько абсолютно большинство в горсовете. а как это вышло - вопрос вообще несущественный


 Слушай, ты вроде как давно вернулась, а такие вопросы? Абсолютное согласие у ГЭЙ с ГЭЙ-советом. Единицы, вроде Гончаренко и Селянина, не в счет.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Слушай, ты вроде как давно вернулась, а такие вопросы? Абсолютное согласие у ГЭЙ с ГЭЙ-советом. Единицы, вроде Гончаренко и Селянина, не в счет.


 ну вот я ж таки была права, что Гурвиц - хороший мэр. 
раз нет оппозиции - значит, власть хорошая, правильно?
раз я не интересуюсь, какой там расклад в горсовете - значит, мне жить комфортно, правильно?
если нет независимых оппозиционных СМИ - значит, нет на то объективных причин, правильно? 

то ли дело в Херсоне... )))
вот живу я в двух городах поровну, а регистрация - одесская. соответственно - я член тутошней территориальной громады. и это меня таки устраивает )))

а пытаться тырить землю будут еще некоторое время. пока есть еще городская земля - нам придется обороняться. с переменным успехом.

если все раздерибанят, или мы таки сможем отстоять свое - перейдут на следующий уровень - начнут друг у дружки отнимать. во веселуха будет! тока важно поблизости не оказываться...
с временем все устаканится.
но в какой конфигурации устаканится - зависит от нас, да.

----------


## serg-shs

главное -  стало понятно что делать...

----------


## JN

Навеяла, Люда. Старый одесский двор. С диким криком малолетний Ромка убегает от малолетнего Борьки, который гонится за ним с палкой и время от времени тыкает ею Ромке в задницу. На родной крик выбегает на галлерею старая Фира, бабушка Ромки и на весь двор кричит: "Бора! Ну, палкой в жопу, где же логика!"
И так:



> ну вот я ж таки была права, что Гурвиц - хороший мэр.


 нет, не права, т.к. это следует их твоих же посылок, которые верными никто не признал. Напротив, он плохой мэр, т.к. его действия в существенных для города делах и событиях отрицательно оцениваются горожанами(не всеми, но смотри рейтинги)



> раз нет оппозиции - значит, власть хорошая, правильно?


 Нет, не правильно. Оппозицию передвинули на форум, считай на кухню. Такой себе совок приправленный псевдодемократической брехней - либерастия, одним словом.



> раз я не интересуюсь, какой там расклад в горсовете - значит, мне жить комфортно, правильно?


 Только для тебя и значит. Вру, не только, есть еще некоторый процент(смотри рейтинги), но им(не тебе :smileflag: ), им все комфортно.



> если нет независимых оппозиционных СМИ - значит, нет на то объективных причин, правильно?


 Не правильно. Во-первых, опозиционные СМИ есть, так что допущение не корректно. А во-вторых объективность о которой говоришь ты не абсолютна, в отличие от такой объективности, как пуля.



> я член тутошней территориальной громады. и это меня таки устраивает )))


 Член по формальному признаку? :smileflag:  Устраивает не только тебя, но об этом я уже писал.



> пока есть еще городская земля - ...все раздерибанят


 Ну да, прокуратура и суд это же не служба праву, а бизнес по продаже прав.
Однако здесь речь даже не о городской земле. Если ты видела генплан, то там, на карте "Ограничения проектирования" есть красная полоса вдоль *почти* всего побережья. Это *земли водного фонда -* пресловутая(100м) водоохранная зона. Городу она не принадлежит. Ею можно только пользоваться в рамках закона(рекреация), но не продавать, не застраивать чёрте чем и т.д. Однако ГЭЙ, с ГЭЙ-кампанией на это кладут. Тебя это устраивает. Еще два слова про выделенное выше "почти". Не вдоль всего побережья она тянется, а только там, где нет сложившейся исторически застройки(согласно генплану 1989г.) - так должно быть. Но так ли есть???

----------


## Люд-milka

> Навеяла, Люда. Старый одесский двор. С диким криком малолетний Ромка убегает от малолетнего Борьки, который гонится за ним с палкой и время от времени тыкает ею Ромке в задницу. На родной крик выбегает на галлерею старая Фира, бабушка Ромки и на весь двор кричит: "Бора! Ну, палкой в жопу, где же логика!"
> И так:
> 
> нет, не права, т.к. это следует их твоих же посылок, которые верными никто не признал. Напротив, он плохой мэр, т.к. его действия в существенных для города делах и событиях отрицательно оцениваются горожанами(не всеми, но смотри рейтинги)
> 
> Нет, не правильно. Оппозицию передвинули на форум, считай на кухню. Такой себе совок приправленный псевдодемократической брехней - либерастия, одним словом.
> 
> Только для тебя и значит. Вру, не только, есть еще некоторый процент(смотри рейтинги), но им(не тебе), им все комфортно.
> 
> ...


 н-да... 
вот же ж как все запущено. человек вроде как одесский анекдот рассказывает, а потом начинает скучно опровергать стеб...

повторяю еще раз: Гурвиц - хороший мэр в рамках существующей системы власти. не для людей хороший, а для системы.  и в этом его, увы, несокрушимость.
ибо люди не хотят ломать систему, и на подходе нет кандидата, который был бы и для системы ничего, и людЯм получче...
и, кстати, я в Одессе за куб воды плачу 3,60 и имею ее круглосуточно, а в Херсоне - 5, 66, три раза в день, по графику, не пригодную для питья совсем (даже через фильтр). почувствуйте разницу!

так что бороться за склоны нужно таки в условия наличия Гурвица.
а вариантов есть два - точечно в компании с теми, чьи интересы ущемлены или комплексно, используя вот те мои наблюдения, которые я вчера изложила

----------


## JN

Люда, это не анекдот. Это так и есть! Не время стебаться.
А если стеб, надо и излагать как стеб. Иначе, ну так извините, может я п...

----------


## rsg

Да ну брось! Так и было изложено, остроумно и саркастично. 

Я может что-то не знаю, но оппозиция вроде в реале есть? Гончаренко, Костусев, ТВ-каналы типа АТВ ? Или это несерьёзно ? Я не придуриваюсь, не так давно из рейса вернулся, ещё не во всё втыкаю.

 А насколько правда старая сплетня, что дохрена побережья лично Лужков скупил?

----------


## JN

> Я может что-то не знаю, но оппозиция вроде в реале есть? Гончаренко, Костусев, ТВ-каналы типа АТВ ? Или это несерьёзно ? Я не придуриваюсь, не так давно из рейса вернулся, ещё не во всё втыкаю.


 Есть, как минимум, Марков и Гончаренко. ИМХО. 




> А насколько правда старая сплетня, что дохрена побережья лично Лужков скупил?


 Про Лужкова не знаю, но какие-то московские деньги есть. Вроде, у Рондина, но точно не знаю.

Люда, прости, протупил.

----------


## Regel

> Гончаренко. 
>  (


 Странный выбор. Человек голосовал за застройку склонов, а теперь еще его за это выбирать предлагаете.

----------


## JN

> Странный выбор. Человек голосовал за застройку склонов, а теперь еще его за это выбирать предлагаете.


 Вы читали хоть последнюю страницу, или на фамилию отреагировали. Я ничего не предлагал. Я ответил на вопрос, есть ли оппозиция.

----------


## serg-shs

> Странный выбор. Человек голосовал за застройку склонов, а теперь еще его за это выбирать предлагаете.


 Они же думали, что и им достанется, а кинули нехорошие...

----------


## JN

Вот уже старенькая, но хорошая статья Рухлина:

http://birga.org.ua/?rubric=27&article=3936

----------


## Люд-milka

к слову об уровне беспредела. 

по ходу случайно узнала, что дорогой моему сердцу херсонский застройщик (вернее - застройщик донецкий, а история херсонская) и в Одессе тоже строится.
поискала.
таки да.

и таки две большие разницы.

в Херсоне: захватывают 5 га земли в зеленой зоне (искусственно насаженный 60-летний лес), тихонько вносят изменения в генплан, меняя целевое назначение земли, официальная плата за землеотвод по 100 тыс. грн. за га (!), по ходу протестов возникают дополнительные "социальные обязательства", причем застройщик открыто заявляет, что будет выполнять их только после завершения землеотвода, и деньги заплатит тоже только тогда. 

в Одессе: тот же застройщик покупает 7,8 га у инвест-компании, которая предварительно сделала землеотвод сама, целевое назначение земли не меняется, при выдаче разрешения на строительства (при сохранении целевого назначения, отсутствия зеленой зоны, и уже уплаченных живых деньгах) на застройщика еще навешиваются дополнительные обязательства что-то там спроектировать (что застройщик никогда не выполняет).

итого имеем две большие разницы!
да, я в начале предупредила - это просто иллюстрация к уровню беспередела.
да, я видела АТВшный ролик с убирией.
и вместе с тем - таки день и ночь...

это  я все к тому, что одесситы весьма таки успешно держат оборону!!!

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> да, я видела АТВшный ролик с убирией.


 АТВшный фигня. ГРАдовский еще надо смотреть, где он бьет журналиста.

Насчет застройщиков - это в Херсоне еще такого побережья нету, чтобы санатории попилить. Красиво, законно и с обязательствами, не подкопаешься. А санатории исчезают один за другим.
Вывод: тут власть и застройщики (а часто это одни и те же люди) просто хитрожопее, чем в Херсоне, не более того. А результат один.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Насчет застройщиков - это в Херсоне еще такого побережья нету, чтобы санатории попилить. Красиво, законно и с обязательствами, не подкопаешься. А санатории исчезают один за другим.
> Вывод: тут власть и застройщики (а часто это одни и те же люди) просто хитрожопее, чем в Херсоне, не более того. А результат один.


 хитрожопее или нет - но внешне все пристойно. и так во всем мире. не надо иллюзий. чиновники везде одинаковые. 
вопрос в том, насколько они стараются сохранять лицо.
тока не надо снова про убирию. все мы прекрасно знаем почему он в этом кресле.

что касается санаториев - то я ЗА то, чтобы они переходили в частные руки.
чем меньше вокруг воспоминаний о совке - тем лучше.
другое дело, что теперешние князьки хотят там непременно жить.
это ненадолго. бабо, нажитое в шальные 90-е не бесконечно. так что со временем им придется личные особнячки переделывать под частные  базы отдыха.
и будет нам счастье.

----------


## Viktoz

> и будет нам счастье.


 Ну счастья тут на самом деле очень мало, так как на море нам, простым смертным после застройки этими особнячками проход закрыт будет. Примеров можно привести очень много, когда после очередной стройки, что бы попасть на море, надо обходить по несколько километров, а есть и вообще   типа частные пляжи,  для себя любимых огородили.

----------


## serg-shs

> хитрожопее или нет - но внешне все пристойно. и так во всем мире. не надо иллюзий. чиновники везде одинаковые. 
> вопрос в том, насколько они стараются сохранять лицо.
> тока не надо снова про убирию. все мы прекрасно знаем почему он в этом кресле.
> 
> что касается санаториев - то я ЗА то, чтобы они переходили в частные руки.
> чем меньше вокруг воспоминаний о совке - тем лучше.
> другое дело, что теперешние князьки хотят там непременно жить.
> это ненадолго. бабо, нажитое в шальные 90-е не бесконечно. так что со временем им придется личные особнячки переделывать под частные  базы отдыха.
> *и будет нам счастье*.


 какая древняя фраза, а счастье всё там же.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Ну счастья тут на самом деле очень мало, так как на море нам, простым смертным после застройки этими особнячками проход закрыт будет. Примеров можно привести очень много, когда после очередной стройки, что бы попасть на море, надо обходить по несколько километров, а есть и вообще   типа частные пляжи,  для себя любимых огородили.


 ой, я вас прошу.
примерно с года 1988 я на городских пляжах в сезон не была ни разу (признаюсь, раз 5 гуляла по бережку в октябре или там апреле).
и как-то ущемленной себя не чувствую.

а вот кто-то задавался вопросом - как был организован проход к морю для народа, когда все прибрежные санатории ЕЩЕ были частными особняками?

----------


## serg-shs

> хитрожопее или нет - но внешне все пристойно. и так во всем мире. не надо иллюзий. чиновники везде одинаковые. 
> вопрос в том, насколько они стараются сохранять лицо.
> тока не надо снова про убирию. все мы прекрасно знаем почему он в этом кресле.
> 
> что касается санаториев - то я ЗА то, чтобы они переходили в частные руки.
> чем меньше вокруг воспоминаний о совке - тем лучше.
> другое дело, что теперешние князьки хотят там непременно жить.
> это ненадолго. бабо, нажитое в шальные 90-е не бесконечно. *так что со временем им придется личные особнячки переделывать под частные  базы отдыха.*
> и будет нам счастье.


 хороший пост, еще прокоментирую: Ничего страшного, что была украдена ценная скрипка, со временем укравший научится на ней играть, и очарует нас своей игрой...  и будет нам счастье.




> а вот кто-то задавался вопросом - как был организован проход к морю для народа, когда все прибрежные санатории ЕЩЕ были частными особняками?


 а вы не задавались вопросом чем всё это закончилось?

----------


## rsg

> а вы не задавались вопросом чем всё это закончилось?


  Класс !!!!

----------


## Destin

Губернатор поддержал инициативу силовых структур по проверке законности застройки приморских склонов.

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Eduard_Matvijchuk_priglasil_odesskih_gurnalistov//

----------


## Олег.Л

_
Э. Матвийчук: будет очень много вопросов, как они приватизировались, как они забирались. Процесс запущен. Отрадно то, что это не губернатор сказал: давайте проверим склоны.

По словам Эдуарда Матвийчука, инициатива проведения проверки законности застройки склонов исходит от силовых органов, то есть начинает работать система_


http://revisor.od.ua/news/Eduard_Matvijchuk_priglasil_odesskih_gurnalistov-014015/

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Вечерняя дойка...

----------


## JN

> Вечерняя дойка...


 Похоже, но ситуативно, думаю, надо помочь.

На самом деле, у нас есть хороший индикатор - стройка Рондина. Ее невозможно прикрыть никакими законами или подзаконными актами. С аннексией у граждан и государства не только части парка, не только водоохранной зоны, городу не принадлежащей, но и пляжа. Если это стройка будет не приостановлена, а снесена(во что я, честно говоря, абсолютно не верю), то намерения властей навести порядок в земельных вопросах можно считать серьезным. А пока, дадим карт-бланш и подмогу, раз уж сами снести не можем.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Исходя из того, что "они все сволочи" (тм), радуют хотя бы отдельные позитивные действия пауков в банке, не идущие вразрез с их паучьими интересами.
Вряд ли Матвийчук будет трогать Кивалова, но он вполне может отыграться на Рондине. А какие-нибудь соцы рано или поздно придут и раскулачат Кивалова.

----------


## crupie

> Похоже, но ситуативно, думаю, надо помочь.
> 
> На самом деле, у нас есть хороший индикатор - стройка Рондина. Ее невозможно прикрыть никакими законами или подзаконными актами. С аннексией у граждан и государства не только части парка, не только водоохранной зоны, городу не принадлежащей, но и пляжа. Если это стройка будет не приостановлена, а снесена(во что я, честно говоря, абсолютно не верю), то намерения властей навести порядок в земельных вопросах можно считать серьезным. А пока, дадим карт-бланш и подмогу, раз уж сами снести не можем.


 А что значит снесена?
Это значит, что развалят до полнейшего безобразия и будут стоять руины и свалка.
Зачем? Кому это нужно? 
Того, что было всё равно не вернут. 
Да и не было там ничего хорошего.

Нужно дождаться пока закончат. 
Отобрать !!!
И передать в собственность городу - сделать народным объектом.
Вот тогда можно верить в справедливость.

----------


## Destin

> Исходя из того, что "они все сволочи" (тм), радуют хотя бы отдельные позитивные действия пауков в банке, не идущие вразрез с их паучьими интересами.
> Вряд ли Матвийчук будет трогать Кивалова, но он вполне может отыграться на Рондине. А какие-нибудь соцы рано или поздно придут и раскулачат Кивалова.


 Кстати, о пидрахуе, фото из Таймера:

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Нужно дождаться пока закончат. 
> Отобрать !!!
> И передать в собственность городу - сделать народным объектом


 А потом недорого приватизировать.

----------


## JN

> Того, что было всё равно не вернут.


 Ага, вот ОНО. Со времен просто "нахалстроя" такой метод тихо вполз во времена деорбана. Сначала быстро, т.к. незаконно, все загадить, а потом узаконивать потому, что "того, что было всё равно не вернуть". 
А надо не просто отобрать и разрушить, а ЗАСТАВИТЬ вскладчину всех участников с разрешителями восстановить пляж, склон и зеленую зону. Если хоть раз это сделать, то ох как мало буде желающих гадить впредь.

----------


## Пушкин

Песок с пляжа вывозили - не давно сюжет был...

----------


## crupie

> Ага, вот ОНО. Со времен просто "нахалстроя" такой метод тихо вполз во времена деорбана. Сначала быстро, т.к. незаконно, все загадить, а потом узаконивать потому, что "того, что было всё равно не вернуть". 
> А надо не просто отобрать и разрушить, а ЗАСТАВИТЬ вскладчину всех участников с разрешителями восстановить пляж, склон и зеленую зону. Если хоть раз это сделать, то ох как мало буде желающих гадить впредь.


 Ну это точно утопия... 

Отобрать легче!
Ладно отдать народу тоже утопия... 
Но продать можно! 
Без разницы кому, только заставить сделать пляж общим, проходы и т.д.
И СНЕСТИ ЗАБОРЫ!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> Ага, вот ОНО. Со времен просто "нахалстроя" такой метод тихо вполз во времена деорбана. Сначала быстро, т.к. незаконно, все загадить, а потом узаконивать потому, что "того, что было всё равно не вернуть". 
> А надо не просто отобрать и разрушить, а ЗАСТАВИТЬ вскладчину всех участников с разрешителями восстановить пляж, склон и зеленую зону. Если хоть раз это сделать, то ох как мало буде желающих гадить впредь.


 Да, вот если бы заставить - другим не повадно было бы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну это точно утопия... 
> 
> Отобрать легче!
> Ладно отдать народу тоже утопия... 
> Но продать можно! 
> Без разницы кому, только заставить сделать пляж общим, проходы и т.д.
> И СНЕСТИ ЗАБОРЫ!!!


 Не ужели жить по закону - это утопия?

----------


## JN

> Ну это точно утопия... 
> 
> Отобрать легче!
> Ладно отдать народу тоже утопия... 
> Но продать можно! 
> Без разницы кому, *только заставить сделать пляж общим, проходы и т.д.*
> *И СНЕСТИ ЗАБОРЫ!*!!


 Вот она где утопия. Нет там больше пляжа и проходов нет. Были и нет. А БЫЛИ!!!

----------


## crupie

> Вот она где утопия. Нет там больше пляжа и проходов нет. Были и нет. А БЫЛИ!!!


 да ну... это не пляж был.. свалка..
сам там в детстве купался, ещё на что-то похоже было... 
а в последние годы просто гадюшник... зачем он такой?

----------


## Скрытик

> да ну... это не пляж был.. свалка..
> сам там в детстве купался, ещё на что-то похоже было... 
> а в последние годы просто гадюшник... зачем он такой?


 А если завтра все пляжи засыпать мусором означает ли это что их все можно застроить?

----------


## Jina

> да ну... это не пляж был.. свалка..
> сам там в детстве купался, ещё на что-то похоже было... 
> а в последние годы просто гадюшник... зачем он такой?


 А вы бы задумались хоть раз ПОЧЕМУ? Может там специально мусор разбрасывают,чтобы такие как вы требовали застройки склонов?

----------


## crupie

> А вы бы задумались хоть раз ПОЧЕМУ? Может там специально мусор разбрасывают,чтобы такие как вы требовали застройки склонов?


 да, ладно... я требовал? 
Но раз уж там начали что-то делать, и уже сделали процентов 70!  то пусть доделывают.
И доделывают так, как надо. Не сделают, как надо?
После завершения отобрать!  Продать!
Продать с УСЛОВИЯМИ !!! 
С ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВАМИ !!!
Не выполнят?
Опять ОТОБРАТЬ!
Опять ПРОДАТЬ!!!
Нормальная схема...  :smileflag:  
И охота не соблюдать закон пропадёт... 
Лишь бы горожане были довольны этой постройкой, этим 
И красивый уголок появится и деньги в казну..  Да пусть куда угодно эти деньги пойдут, пусть хоть кто-то их украдёт. пляжем, этим местом...
Ведь СОВСЕМ НЕМНОГО-то  нужно людям... 
Чтоб не стоял ЗАБОР!  
Чтоб был свободный вход на пляж!
Чтоб машины не шастали по берегу!
Ведь это всё очень просто.

Только сводится всё к одному... Законы в стране не соблюдаются... Следовательно никто ничего исправлять не будет... и всё бесполезно...  :smileflag: 
И мы все умрём !  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

И под Итакой заборы - пляж пустой сегодня в выходной день, и вот этот пляж в конце Аркадии, который забрали в прошлом году и построили концертную площадку с бассейном, тоже пустой. А на тех маленьких кусочках в Аркадии куда ещё можно попасть просто так - народ тулица спина к спине...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну это точно утопия... 
> 
> Отобрать легче!
> Ладно отдать народу тоже утопия... 
> Но продать можно! 
> Без разницы кому, только заставить сделать пляж общим, проходы и т.д.
> И СНЕСТИ ЗАБОРЫ!!!


 Нельзя в государстве, записавшем у себя в Конституции, что оно является правовым, применять неправовые методы. Это касается как строительства без законных оснований, так и отбирания уже построенного объекта у хозяина с тем, чтобы впоследствии его продать - кому? другому хозяину. В результате имеем картину при которой закон нарушен всеми многократно, все недовольны и фаллический символ произвола будет гордо стоять на самом берегу.
Вообще-то такине предложения вполне могут высказывать скрытые стронники застройки. Давайте, дескать, подождем тихонько а потом - заберем как-то. )))

----------


## Jina

> да, ладно... я требовал? 
> Но раз уж там начали что-то делать, и уже сделали процентов 70!  то пусть доделывают.
> И доделывают так, как надо. Не сделают, как надо?
> После завершения отобрать!  Продать!
> Продать с УСЛОВИЯМИ !!! 
> С ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВАМИ !!!
> Не выполнят?
> Опять ОТОБРАТЬ!
> Опять ПРОДАТЬ!!!
> ...


 
Вы-сторонник застройки склонов.
Бывает с людьми и такое.

----------


## serg-shs

в тему, что подымалась:
"Янукович назвав протести в Харкові "залишковим політичним явищем"
Вівторок, 22 червня 2010, 15:23
Версія для друку Коментарі 47
Поділитись:  

Президент Віктор Янукович називає занадто політизованим питання навколо будівництва об'їзної дороги в Харкові.

Про це він сказав він в інтерв'ю журналістам у вівторок під час відвідування острова Хортиця в Запорожжі, повідомляє Інтерфакс-Україна.

"З мого погляду, на сьогоднішній день воно (питання будівництва об'їзної дороги ) занадто політизоване, це, знаєте, залишкові політичні явища, що залишилися в Україні після цього п'ятирічного періоду, коли ми підмінювали дуже часто різні питання політичною доцільністю", - відзначив Янукович.

У той же час, за словами глави української держави, питання будівництва дороги в Харкові далеко не нове і він знайомий з цим питанням.

Зокрема, Янукович відзначив, що оформлення документів продовжувалося більше 2 років, є всі необхідні експертні висновки, є відповідні узгодження, у тому числі і є узгодження з громадськими організаціями.

У той же час президент розкритикував місцеву владу за те, що влада поспішила, що в результаті призвело до конфлікту в місті.

"Вважаю, що влада зробила це поспішно. Спочатку треба було громадськості роз'яснити що це, для чого, і зробити це без того, забарвлення як це було зроблено", - підкреслив президент.

У той же час Янукович відзначив необхідність для Харкова окружної дороги, оскільки місту необхідно готуватися до проведення фінальних ігор Чемпіонату Євро-2012, а також у місті необхідно зберегти зелену зону.

За словами глави держави, події в Харкові є прикладом того, "як не треба діяти в майбутньому".

Як раніше повідомлялося, у Харкові пройшли акції протесту проти будівництва дороги через лісопарк, що є в Генплані міста.

Низка громадських організацій і городяни активно протистояли вирубці дерев у парку імені Горького, стверджуючи, що громадських слухань із приводу будівництва через рекреаційну зону не проводилося, і що ніхто не пред'явив громадськості необхідних для вирубки дозвільних документів. " 
http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2010/06/22/5161742/

----------


## -Ariadna-

Молодец, Янукович! Кто бы сомневался що це все "залишкові політичні явища". Это только у нас "надежды юношей питают", что новый губернатор разберется с Климовым и прекратиться застройка склонов. Тепер відомо як це все буде у майбутньому, нам, тобто громадськості, роз'яснять для чого потрібна забудова склонів, бо ми ще всього не знаємо.

----------


## Скрытик

Климова подвинули, правда не туда куда хотелось бы. Он теперь советник Януковича

----------


## serg-shs

> Молодец, Янукович! Кто бы сомневался що це все "залишкові політичні явища". Это только у нас "надежды юношей питают", что новый губернатор разберется с Климовым и прекратиться застройка склонов. Тепер відомо як це все буде у майбутньому, нам, тобто громадськості, роз'яснять для чого потрібна забудова склонів, бо ми ще всього не знаємо.


 я вот думаю - а с чем бороться? И как бороться с разрухой которая в головах?

----------


## serg-shs

> Климова подвинули, правда не туда куда хотелось бы. Он теперь советник Януковича


 нет. - это не система - это случайность 
Янукович он хороший - его таким в тюрьме сделали, школа жизни - по его собственному признанию.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> я вот думаю - а с чем бороться? И как бороться с разрухой которая в головах?


 Тут думаешь не только о том с чем бороться, а и с кем бороться против всего этого, если люди все еще надеются, что руководство партии будет наказывать своих же однопартийцев, причем богатейших однопартийцев, которые эту же самую партию финансируют. Как в анекдоте про Вовочку, где логика?

----------


## serg-shs

> Тут думаешь не только о том с чем бороться, а и с кем бороться против всего этого, если люди все еще надеются, что руководство партии будет наказывать своих же однопартийцев, причем богатейших однопартийцев, которые эту же самую партию финансируют. Как в анекдоте про Вовочку, где логика?


 я вообще поражаюсь - как Одесса могла так деградировать? Хотя - в 1944 немцев, итальянцев и пр. в Казахстан, потом евреи сами + постоянное распределение из ВУЗов СССР -  маємо те що  маємо...

----------


## Пушкин

> я вообще поражаюсь - как Одесса могла так деградировать? Хотя - в 1944 немцев, итальянцев и пр. в Казахстан, потом евреи сами + постоянное распределение из ВУЗов СССР -  маємо те що  маємо...


 А евреи то тут причем? по данным всемирного еврейского сайта - сейчас в Одессе проживает 45000 евреев - может эта цифра не даст вам сдегродировать... Деградация ИМХО в данный период времени происходит из-за насильственной украинезации и подмены (пересмотров) взглядов на историю...

----------


## Скрытик

Ну украинизацию типа остановили, думаешь деградацию тоже? Ничего подобного, увы  Дерибан пойдет еще с большей силой. Да и не при чем тут украинизация, ИМХО. А коррупция и прогнившее насквозь общество.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А евреи то тут причем? по данным всемирного еврейского сайта - сейчас в Одессе проживает 45000 евреев - может эта цифра не даст вам сдегродировать... Деградация ИМХО в данный период времени происходит из-за насильственной украинезации и подмены (пересмотров) взглядов на историю...


 Интересно услышать об украинизации, тем более насильственной. Раньше во всем были евреи виноваты, а сейчас "насильники-украинизаторы". Идете по проторенной дорожке в поисках виноватых.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Ну украинизацию типа остановили, думаешь деградацию тоже? Ничего подобного, увы  Дерибан пойдет еще с большей силой. Да и не при чем тут украинизация, ИМХО. А коррупция и прогнившее насквозь общество.


 Совершенно верно, но с коррупцией, тем более в высших эшелонах власти, бороться не безопасно, а вот с "украинизацией" каждому по плечу. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну украинизацию типа остановили, думаешь деградацию тоже? Ничего подобного, увы  Дерибан пойдет еще с большей силой. Да и не при чем тут украинизация, ИМХО. А коррупция и прогнившее насквозь общество.


 коррупция и прогнившее насквозь общество - и есть следствие деградации. Хоть в этом со согласны?

----------


## Скрытик

> коррупция и прогнившее насквозь общество - и есть следствие деградации. Хоть в этом со согласны?


 Причиной которой является украинизация?  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

За свободу и веру свою, 
Заплатив небывалую цену, 
Сберегли мы себя, как народ - одесситы, 
Не оставив истории сцену. 
Коль наш дух не сумели сломить 
Никакие невзгоды, 
Пусть и впредь 
всех нас будет хранить 
 Оптимизм, ВСЕВЫШНИЙ и чувство свободы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Причиной которой является украинизация?


 Ну не только украинезация, миграцию населения из менее культурно-интеллектуальных мест, сюда тоже можно прибавить...

----------


## crupie

> Вы-сторонник застройки склонов.
> Бывает с людьми и такое.


 Нет. Я против застройки склонов.
Я вообще против людей. Население планеты нужно срочно сокращать. Раза в 2, в 3... А в Одессе раз в 10! Тогда и строить столько всего не будут.
Вот на Балковской строили бензоколонку, видимо превысили этажность, её снесли. Не снесли, а разломали..
И бросили... И уже года 2-3 стоят эти руины...
На мой взгляд это неправильно. 
Лучше бы дали достроить. Потом отобрать или назначить такой штраф, чтоб человек разорился до 0!

И на склонах так... Если разрушат, то уже не восстановят. И будет ещё хуже.

----------


## Regel

+1 к предыдущему посту. Вот постоянно задаюсь вопросом. Среди чиновников и различных инспектирующих органов наверняка есть люди, которым небезразлична Одесса. Ладно они не могут отказаться от соблазна каких-то взяток, со стороны застройщиков (семью кормить надо и т.д.), но ведь чтоб помешать тому же Рондину строиться, необязательно  действовать прямыми запретами. Можно воевать мелкой партизанской войной. Дополнительные проверки, затягивающие процесс, всякие штрафы, понижающие доход. Ведь любой специалист всегда найдет к чему придраться на стройке, причем исключительно в рамках закона. Впрочем это просто мечты...

----------


## Пушкин

> +1 к предыдущему посту. Вот постоянно задаюсь вопросом. Среди чиновников и различных инспектирующих органов наверняка есть люди, которым небезразлична Одесса. Ладно они не могут отказаться от соблазна каких-то взяток, со стороны застройщиков (семью кормить надо и т.д.), но ведь чтоб помешать тому же Рондину строиться, необязательно  действовать прямыми запретами. Можно воевать мелкой партизанской войной. Дополнительные проверки, затягивающие процесс, всякие штрафы, понижающие доход. Ведь любой специалист всегда найдет к чему придраться на стройке, причем исключительно в рамках закона. Впрочем это просто мечты...


 На Франбуль запрещён въезд грузового транспорта, о чем свидетельствуют знаки - простое исполнение закона гаишниками может остановить въезд бетономешалок и грузовиков - и всё...

----------


## _A_l_

> На Франбуль запрещён въезд грузового транспорта, о чем свидетельствуют знаки - простое исполнение закона гаишниками может остановить въезд бетономешалок и грузовиков - и всё...


 Правила дорожного движения Украины

33. ДОРОЖНЫЕ ЗНАКИ (Приложение 1) 
3. Запрещающие знаки 
   3.1  "Движение запрещено". Запрещается движение всех транспортных средств. 
   3.2  "Движение механических транспортных средств запрещено". 
*3.3  "Движение грузовых автомобилей запрещено".* Запрещается движение грузовых автомобилей и составов транспортных средств с разрешенной максимальной массой свыше 3,5 т (если на знаке не указанная масса) или с такой, что превышает указанную на знаке, а также тракторов, самоходных машин и механизмов. 
   3.4  "Движение с прицепом запрещено". Запрещается движение грузовых автомобилей и тракторов с прицепами любого типа, а также буксирование механических транспортных средств. 
   3.5  "Движение тракторов запрещено". Запрещается движение тракторов, самоходных машин и механизмов. 

*Не распространяется действие знаков:* 
   *** 
* 3.1-3.8*, 3.11 - на транспортные средства, которые обслуживают граждан или принадлежат гражданам, которые проживают или работают в этой зоне, а также *на транспортные средства, которые обслуживают предприятия, которые расположенны в обозначенной зоне.* В таких случаях транспортные средства должны въезжать в обозначенную зону и выезжать из нее на ближайшем перекрестке к месту назначения;"
-----------

Что конкретно должны исполнять гаишники?

----------


## serg-shs

> За свободу и веру свою, 
> Заплатив небывалую цену, 
> Сберегли мы себя, как народ - одесситы, 
> Не оставив истории сцену. 
> Коль наш дух не сумели сломить 
> Никакие невзгоды, 
> Пусть и впредь 
> всех нас будет хранить 
>  Оптимизм, ВСЕВЫШНИЙ и чувство свободы.


 не... не Пушкин...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> не... не Пушкин...


 Ага, есть также вопросы по тексту, например где свобода и какая такая вера (если, конечно, не имеется в виду вера в лучшее).
А вот миграция населения из менее культурных мест всегда была, ну никогда Одесса не имела славу культурной  столицы, такая как была и частично сейчас сохраняется за Питером. Мы торгашеский по своей сути город, но если до революции нам периодически везло на градоначальников, которые пытались, что-то делать и в культурном плане, в том числе, то сейчас с этим полная катастрофа.

----------


## serg-shs

> Ага, есть также вопросы по тексту, например где свобода и какая такая вера (если, конечно, не имеется в виду вера в лучшее).
> А вот миграция населения из менее культурных мест всегда была, ну никогда Одесса не имела славу культурной  столицы, такая как была и частично сейчас сохраняется за Питером. Мы торгашеский по своей сути город, но если до революции нам периодически *везло* на градоначальников, которые пытались, что-то делать и в культурном плане, в том числе, то сейчас с этим полная катастрофа.


 Везение - дело закономерное...  (ну вот "повезло" Люсдорфу, что в нем появились первые в РИ трамваи... - ну чистое "везение"  ).
 Питер жил благодаря выдаиванию последнего из крестьян, т.е. эксплуатации. А торговля - всё таки предполагает согласие сторон, а не принуждение...  так что все очень и о чень...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Везение - дело закономерное...  (ну вот "повезло" Люсдорфу, что в нем появились первые в РИ трамваи... - ну чистое "везение"  ).
>  Питер жил благодаря выдаиванию последнего из крестьян, т.е. эксплуатации. А торговля - всё таки предполагает согласие сторон, а не принуждение...  так что все очень и о чень...


 Так я о торговле не высказываюсь в негативном ключе, просто почитать наш форум то может создаться такое впечатление, что всегда существовал такой культурный рафинированый город, а нехорошие малограмотные переселенцы его "спотворили". Кто составлял костяк Одессы как раз те самые торгаши греки и торгаши евреи переселившиеся из "менее культурно-интеллектуальных мест".

----------


## serg-shs

> Так я о торговле не высказываюсь в негативном ключе, просто почитать наш форум то может создаться такое впечатление, что всегда существовал такой культурный рафинированый город, а нехорошие малограмотные переселенцы его "спотворили". Кто составлял костяк Одессы как раз те самые торгаши греки и торгаши евреи переселившиеся из "менее культурно-интеллектуальных мест".


 дело не в греках и еще ком-то (первыми торгашами с приставкой "де",  были французы переселившиеся из Парижа, кто успел, конечно). Дело в том что утрачена способность к обустройству места жительства. Нужны городу парки? нужны пляжи? - да это даже обсуждать нет необходимости, но тем не менее жуки чего-то застраивают (при том что эти жуки не составляют даже 10 доли процента от количества жителей, а остальные 99,9 значит борются... ). Вот в этом то и состоит дегрОдация (как пишет человек почему-то называющий себя Пушкиным  да и не он один из "патриотов"  )

----------


## serg-shs

> За свободу и веру свою, 
> Заплатив небывалую цену, 
> Сберегли мы себя, как народ - одесситы, 
> Не оставив истории сцену. 
> Коль наш дух не сумели сломить 
> Никакие невзгоды, 
> Пусть и впредь 
> всех нас будет хранить 
>  Оптимизм, ВСЕВЫШНИЙ и чувство свободы.


 а чо обижаться то? ЧИСТА ПУШКИН - так пойдёт?

----------


## Пушкин

> а чо обижаться то? ЧИСТА ПУШКИН - так пойдёт?


 Обижаются у нас нынче Горисполкомовские, а что вы имеете мне сказать? Или просто так лишь бы ляпнуть? Напишите лучше - может нам понравится... Ждём...

----------


## Пушкин

> Так я о торговле не высказываюсь в негативном ключе, просто почитать наш форум то может создаться такое впечатление, что всегда существовал такой культурный рафинированый город, а нехорошие малограмотные переселенцы его "спотворили". Кто составлял костяк Одессы как раз те самые торгаши греки и торгаши евреи переселившиеся из "менее культурно-интеллектуальных мест".


 не сравнивайте те времена когда в Одессу ехали евреи из тех местечек куда переселились из Германии и Польши, французы, греки и т.д., с  периодом конца полураспада Союза и становления незалежности, когда люди приезжали на освободившиеся места из сёл, деревень области, Молдавии, Приднестровья, Кавказских республик и т.д. Если бы это было медленно и постепенно, да и ещё эмиграция одесситов за рубеж происходила так быстро, то Одесса могла бы всех приезжих незаметно бы абсорбировать, но к сожалению имеем то что имеем...

----------


## Cetus

> +1 к предыдущему посту. Вот постоянно задаюсь вопросом. Среди чиновников и различных инспектирующих органов наверняка есть люди, которым небезразлична Одесса. Ладно они не могут отказаться от соблазна каких-то взяток, со стороны застройщиков (семью кормить надо и т.д.), но ведь чтоб помешать тому же Рондину строиться, необязательно  действовать прямыми запретами. Можно воевать мелкой партизанской войной. Дополнительные проверки, затягивающие процесс, всякие штрафы, понижающие доход. Ведь любой специалист всегда найдет к чему придраться на стройке, причем исключительно в рамках закона. Впрочем это просто мечты...


 
Перед майскими праздниками на исполкоме выступала  разработчик генплана  Несвит. По генплану Фр. бульвар - 4-полосная скоростная магистраль. Чтобы расширить необходимо вырубить деревья (что и делается - втихаря пилят совершенно здоровые деревья).
гэй - за, ему необходимо содрать с города всё.
А пререживёт ли Одесса потерю Французского бульвара?

----------


## Пушкин

> Перед майскими праздниками на исполкоме выступала  разработчик генплана  Несвит. По генплану Фр. бульвар - 4-полосная скоростная магистраль. Чтобы расширить необходимо вырубить деревья (что и делается - втихаря пилят совершенно здоровые деревья).
> гэй - за, ему необходимо содрать с города всё.
> А пререживёт ли Одесса потерю Французского бульвара?


 Да это будет большая утрата для Одессы, но думаю не успеют до выборов сделать хоть что то.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> не сравнивайте те времена когда в Одессу ехали евреи из тех местечек куда переселились из Германии и Польши, французы, греки и т.д., с  периодом конца полураспада Союза и становления незалежности, когда люди приезжали на освободившиеся места из сёл, деревень области, Молдавии, Приднестровья, Кавказских республик и т.д. Если бы это было медленно и постепенно, да и ещё эмиграция одесситов за рубеж происходила так быстро, то Одесса могла бы всех приезжих незаметно бы абсорбировать, но к сожалению имеем то что имеем...


 Ну, уж извините, свято место пусто не бывает, вполне закономерный процесс, не надо было искать лучшей жизни за рубежом (хотя каждый человек в праве сам распоряжаться своей судьбой). Это характерно не только для нашего города, через такие коллизии прошли и Киев и Львов да и коренные харьковчане жалуются. Хотя чего жаловаться на приезжих, если люди, родившиеся в Одессе, Тарпан, например, поступают не лучшим образом, разрушают то не многое что еще осталось.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, уж извините, свято место пусто не бывает, вполне закономерный процесс, не надо было искать лучшей жизни за рубежом (хотя каждый человек в праве сам распоряжаться своей судьбой). Это характерно не только для нашего города, через такие коллизии прошли и Киев и Львов да и коренные харьковчане жалуются. Хотя чего жаловаться на приезжих, если люди, родившиеся в Одессе, Тарпан, например, поступают не лучшим образом, разрушают то не многое что еще осталось.


 Согласен, многие коренные одесситы способствуют разрушению города...
И мы наверное тоже - отмалчиваясь и ничего не далая

----------


## JN

> ...на исполкоме выступала разработчик генплана Несвит...


 Этот генплан - прикрытие состоявшегося уже дерибана. Оплаченное прикрытие. Его надо не обсуждать, а ВАЛИТЬ любой ценой, и делать новый, пусть даже госпожа Несвит вырвет у себя все волосы. Это, конечно, не совсем в тему, но это просто вредительство. Нет, не просто вредительство, а вредительство за деньги.

----------


## _A_l_

> Оплаченное прикрытие. Его надо не обсуждать, а ВАЛИТЬ любой ценой, и делать новый...


 Это что - предложение увеличить местные налоги, чтоб заказать новый генплан Одессы? Такой проект (во всех частях) стоит до 8 млн. грн. и в Одессе специалистов для его разработки нету ((.

----------


## JN

> Это что - предложение увеличить местные налоги, чтоб заказать новый генплан Одессы? Такой проект (во всех частях) стоит до 8 млн. грн. и в Одессе специалистов для его разработки нету ((.


 Привожу Ваш пост полностью, т.к. опасаюсь, что вы недобросовестно упрекнете меня в недобросовенности.
Мне, как и многим одесситам плевать сколько стоит генплан. Тот, что нам впаривают - это говно, и его надо переделать. Пусть за новый заплатит тот, кто писал ТЗ на то говно, что нам впаривают. Извините за резкость, но Ваш вопрос не подразумевал дргого ответа. Пусть оплатит виновный в том, что нам спроектировали говно.

----------


## kj

- ничего JN не писал о налогах:



> Это что - предложение увеличить местные налоги, чтоб заказать новый генплан Одессы?


 Речь идёт только о противозаконном документе (он называется "Генеральный План...") - и любой адекватный гражданин может понять, что протовозаконные документы:
* нельзя разрабатывать 
* нельзя принимать
* нельзя руководствоваться (т.е. использовать)




> Такой проект (во всех частях) стоит до 8 млн. грн.


 ну да - такое преступление называется экономическим (спросите точный номер статьи у уристов - было бы не плохо этот номер на лбу у Нэсвит начертать) - и совершают его, по меньшей мере, т.н. "разработчики".




> и в Одессе специалистов для его разработки нету ((.


 и причём совершенно не важно - есть ли специалисты, нет ли специалисты - не боги горшки обжигают.

----------


## JN

> - ничего JN не писал о налогах:


 То ли не понимаете, то ли вид делаете... Я же написал, пусть заплатят те, кто заказал НЫНЕШИЙ генплан, персонально, город такой дряни не заказывал.

Kj, это ответ не Вам, а а пану A I .

----------


## kj

> пусть заплатят те, кто заказал НЫНЕШИЙ генплан, персонально, город такой дряни не заказывал.


 но сначала нужно выяснить - 
* где прошлый миллион баксов? 
* и как сталось - что он изошёл на противозаконную документацию? 

А начать поиски денег нужно с Нэсвит конечно (и компании других "специалистов") - но это дело следствия.

----------


## JN

> А начать поиски денег нужно с Нэсвит конечно (и компании других "специалистов") - но это дело следствия.


 Но особенно мне интересен ГАСК! При тоталитарном режиме, это - ГАСК - расстреляли бы в полном составе, и поделом, так красть можно только при тех, кто и сам крадет. Ну-ну, посмотрим.

----------


## Ser.Fil

А вот и те заказчики, кто формулируют техзадание:

http://www.odessa-daily.com.ua/compo...ey-djablo.html

Ещё один ущербный "морского фасада" города не с той стороны до кучи с глазыриными, мироненками и прочими казнокрадами.

----------


## Cetus

> А вот и те заказчики, кто формулируют техзадание:
> 
> http://www.odessa-daily.com.ua/compo...ey-djablo.html
> 
> Ещё один ущербный "морского фасада" города не с той стороны до кучи с глазыриными, мироненками и прочими казнокрадами.


 Название приведенной статьи в сссылке из пасти дябло звучит чудовищно.
Взвешенная политика на сегодняшний день реализовалась лапами дябло в следующее: им снесены 2 памятника архитектуры - на Морской и Отрадной.
На Отрадной - дом Орлова - достопримечательность Отрады, там снимались многие фильмы. На месте возводится многоэтажный доходный дом, так называема "ясная поляна", в  прилегающих домах в подвалах сырость - поднялись грунтовые воды,  строительство ведётся незаконно, и без соблюдения ДБН.
  Чугунная решётка, ограждающая дом - спионерена. Дябло  сообщил жителям Отрады, что он её хранит на складе. 
Очевидно,что на аналогичных складах и  чугунное ограждение скверика  возле вокзала и ворота - там где вход на канатную дорогу. На Морской  - вместо  дома-памятника архитектуры - 2 особняка, один из них дябло.
На ул. Азарова резвится ещё один урод - голубов. Его творение -элитное жильё из пенобетона "Марсель" - законность строительства и состояние подвалов - аналогично, как и в ясной поляне.

----------


## Jina

> Это что - предложение увеличить местные налоги, чтоб заказать новый генплан Одессы? Такой проект (во всех частях) стоит до 8 млн. грн. и в Одессе специалистов для его разработки нету ((.


 КАК показывает жизнь-в Киеве тоже нет нужных спецов.
А по поводу оплаты за изготовление Генплана согласна с JN/

----------


## chestnaya

> КАК показывает жизнь-в Киеве тоже нет нужных спецов.
> А по поводу оплаты за изготовление Генплана согласна с JN/


 Специалисты есть. Пока еще живы. Но только кто ж им даст 8 млн. пилить. В НИИ своя мафия, своя структура. Делает не тот кто лучше это мог бы делать, а тот кому заказ отдали. К тому же специалисты принципиальные попадаются. Туфту в угоду заказчику делать, подписывать и потом рассказывать как это хорошо не согласны. У них совесть не вся продана.

----------


## Jina

Читайте внимательно посты.

----------


## Ser.Fil

А вот и вся хроника болезни :

http://www.zn.ua/1000/1050/69885/

И заказчиков, и исполнителей, да и нас тоже. Не то что склонов парка "Юбилейный", других не будет. Все на поля орошения и фильтрации !!! Детей - топить: и не думайте, что вас это не коснётся.

----------


## Jina

Больно и стыдно....

----------


## Пушкин

> Больно и стыдно....


 И мне, но кроме трескотни здесь и где ни будь на улице - мы более ничего не делаем, а пора бы уже...

----------


## JN

> И мне, но кроме трескотни здесь и где ни будь на улице - мы более ничего не делаем, а пора бы уже...


 В целом, справедливо замечено. Однако нужен не призыв, а план. Законы продолжают не работать, остаются только граждане, и на них надежды нет.

----------


## serg-shs

> В целом, справедливо замечено. Однако нужен не призыв, *а план*. Законы продолжают не работать, остаются только граждане, и на них надежды нет.


 не минуло и нескольких лет...

----------


## kj

> не минуло и нескольких лет*...*


 эти троеточия?

----------


## _A_l_

> ...мы более ничего не делаем, а пора бы уже...


 Разве кто-то или что-то мешает?

----------


## serg-shs

> Обижаются у нас нынче Горисполкомовские, а что вы имеете мне сказать? Или просто так лишь бы ляпнуть? Напишите лучше - может нам понравится... Ждём...


 По поводу сочинений? - ничего.
по поводу склонов?  - ответ  вытекает из сочинений

----------


## serg-shs

> эти *троеточия*?


   раньше это называлось многоточием (опять украинизация мешает? )

----------


## JN

> не минуло и нескольких лет...


 Вы можете считать меня тупым, но я и до сих пор не вижу смысла в партийном строительстве.

----------


## Пушкин

> По поводу сочинений? - ничего.


 О! А критиковать все мастаки,  а сделать ну хоть что то ? И по поводу склонов, да и не только тоже...

----------


## Пушкин

> В целом, справедливо замечено. Однако нужен не призыв, а план. Законы продолжают не работать, остаются только граждане, и на них надежды нет.


  В том то и дело, но ты же знаешь - один (или одни) в поле не войн, а крик, могут и не услышать...

----------


## JN

> В том то и дело, но ты же знаешь - один (или одни) в поле не войн, а крик, могут и не услышать...


 Конечно знаю, как знаю и то, что крик, он всегда "одинокого в пустыне". Я тут кричу потому, что планы кончились. Разбились о говенную реальность(как не странно, об говно). Которая состоит в том, что сделать что-то могут только единицы, остальные будут сочувствовать. Как максимум, подпись поставят. Поэтому и жду здесь от кого-нибудь новых подходов. Хоть намековю Но не про то, что надо партию создать и к власти приходить - власть портит.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Я тут кричу потому, что планы кончились.


 очень сложно планировать построение вселенского блага.
потому - слона нужно есть по частям.
пусть один конкретный двор не даст срубить дерево во дворе, которое мешает мажору-соседу парковаться.
а еще еще один квартал добьется ликвидации парковки прямо под окнами квартир.
а еще один дом - ремонта своего дома, поскольку памятник архитектуры.
а велосипедисты - велодорожек.
и т.д....
мы-то (ахтунги, в смысле) по ходу подключимся и поможем. 
но защищать интересы какой-то социальной группы без участия этой самой группы невозможно в принципе.
не, ну ООН с ВОЗом вон ездят в Африку памперсы раздавать... 
нам бы их заботы... такое количество бабла освоить - таки напрячься надо.
у нас, слава Б-гу, ресурсы свои и ограниченные. поэтому без участия ключевых потенциально заинтересованных сторон - никак...

----------


## serg-shs

И один в поле воин - если он воин.
Всякое организационное строительство (типа полит строительства) заключается в реализации всяческих планов...
 И самое главное - ВСЕ НЕ ТАК УЖ СЛОЖНО...
(даже стихи, при минимуме таланта  )

----------


## JN

> И один в поле воин - если он воин.


 Очень, ОЧЕНЬ прошу Вас это показать.

----------


## seredag

http://www.focus.ua/incident/129173

Вот кажется был в Крыму мер-один-в-поле-воин... Так быстренько отстрел произвели...

----------


## Пушкин

> И один в поле воин - если он воин.
> Всякое организационное строительство (типа полит строительства) заключается в реализации всяческих планов...
>  И самое главное - ВСЕ НЕ ТАК УЖ СЛОЖНО...
> (даже стихи, при минимуме таланта  )


 Блесни хоть минимум  и можно даже без таланта. Талант был у великого поэта, а  у  не последнего жлоба  - это так случайные мысли в слух...

----------


## serg-shs

> Очень, ОЧЕНЬ прошу Вас это показать.


 так никто ж не приходит.

----------


## serg-shs

> Блесни хоть минимум  и можно даже без таланта. Талант был у великого поэта, а  у  не последнего жлоба  - это так случайные мысли в слух...


 хоспади, "великий поэт" вот вам неймётся. Я понимаю сложности взросления, но во всём же есть границы - стыдись отрок.
Хамство не украшает... 
(Да, ты в игнор попал, так что критики не будет  )

----------


## serg-shs

На ТВ рада только что выступали по поводу незаконного отвода земель была пресс конференция одного из опозиционных депутатов. О склонах тоже упомянул - суть аналогичные проблемы по всему украинскому побережью Черного и Азовского морей.

 Касаясь "не политической борьбы": Даже при самом идеальном плане нужен механизм для его осуществления. Т.е. если Вы решили садить деревья - и в этом заключается ваш план, но при этом по "идеологическим соображениям" вы решили не пользоваться лопатами и вообще острыми или колющими предметами, да еще и нет денег на экскаватор - то план обречен на провал. 
 Все должно быть сбалансировано.

----------


## Пушкин

> хоспади, "великий поэт" вот вам неймётся. Я понимаю сложности взросления, но во всём же есть границы - стыдись отрок.
> Хамство не украшает... 
> (Да, ты в игнор попал, так что критики не будет  )


 Ты чё хочешь сказать что Пушкин не великий поэт? 
 Алё гараж, ты шо тут вообще делаешь? Позор!

----------


## Пушкин

> На ТВ рада только что выступали по поводу незаконного отвода земель была пресс конференция одного из опозиционных депутатов. О склонах тоже упомянул - суть аналогичные проблемы по всему украинскому побережью Черного и Азовского морей.
> 
>  Касаясь "не политической борьбы": Даже при самом идеальном плане нужен механизм для его осуществления. Т.е. если Вы решили садить деревья - и в этом заключается ваш план, но при этом по "идеологическим соображениям" вы решили не пользоваться лопатами и вообще острыми или колющими предметами, да еще и нет денег на экскаватор - то план обречен на провал. 
>  Все должно быть сбалансировано.


 Такое впечатление, честно, вы какой то засланный казачек (без кавычек)

----------


## JN

ЭКО о склонах на АТВ:

http://utro.atv.odessa.ua/?topic=5969

----------


## Пушкин

> ЭКО о склонах на АТВ:
> 
> http://utro.atv.odessa.ua/?topic=5969

----------


## Пушкин

Ждём выборов, до выборов ни кто ни чего делать не будет, после выборов - посмотрим...

----------


## olegory_

Увы, делают... документально готовят всякое там отчуждение перевод.
По слухам идет подготовка документа на рытье котлованов на территории  гидрометцента Черного и Азовского морей?(около 2 га, Фрацузкий бульвар).
Про котлованы я загнул, но смена подчинения и руководства и все действия указываю на то, что все закончится высокими коробками(((

----------


## serg-shs

> Увы, делают... документально готовят всякое там отчуждение перевод.
> По слухам идет подготовка документа на рытье котлованов на территории  гидрометцента Черного и Азовского морей?(около 2 га, Фрацузкий бульвар).
> Про котлованы я загнул, но смена подчинения и руководства и все действия указываю на то, что все закончится высокими коробками(((


 Ну если жители города находятся в молчаливом согласии, а в процессе голосования на всевозможных выборах в подавляющем большинстве - "за" (а это именно так). То и будут коробки - к гадалке не ходи.

----------


## Cetus

> Ну если жители города находятся в молчаливом согласии, а в процессе голосования на всевозможных выборах в подавляющем большинстве - "за" (а это именно так). То и будут коробки - к гадалке не ходи.


 Не находятся...
Передана уродам при власти петиция с подписями  против  застройки парка Юбилейный.
Но алчность гэя превыше...

----------


## aliaodessa

А вы за ПРовцев голосуйте.. :smileflag:  
Климов обьяснил .какую задачу ему през поставил - продолжить и развивать строительство ..ему из киева еще легче будет строить.. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А вы за ПРовцев голосуйте.. 
> Климов обьяснил .какую задачу ему през поставил - продолжить и развивать строительство ..ему из киева еще легче будет строить..


 Климов это не вся ПР...

----------


## aliaodessa

> Климов это не вся ПР...


 Ну да..ну да.. :smileflag:  и у Костусева нет Рыночных технологий..и Гончаренко со Шмушковичем никакого отношения к фирме Главбитпром не имеет..и Кивалов не строит ничего ..
и вообще ..ПР никогда не голосовала ЗА застройку склонов..ненене..они там строить не будут..

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну да..ну да.. и у Костусева нет Рыночных технологий..и Гончаренко со Шмушковичем никакого отношения к фирме Главбитпром не имеет..и Кивалов не строит ничего ..
> и вообще ..ПР никогда не голосовала ЗА застройку склонов..ненене..они там строить не будут..


 Конечно будут, а мы будем с этими козлами бороться... Посмотрим после выборов кто - кого...

----------


## Cetus

> А вы за ПРовцев голосуйте.. 
> Климов обьяснил .какую задачу ему през поставил - продолжить и развивать строительство ..ему из киева еще легче будет строить..


 Да все ублюдки тут завязаны, но гэй во главе с воровитыми чиновниками.

Что бы он делал без бровина, мещерякова, штербулихи и прочих....
В их руках право подписи. 
Алчность и желание жрать сильнее. 
Если бы могли, они и через аннальное отверстие питались бы. Впрочем, так и происходит.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да все ублюдки тут завязаны, но гэй во главе с воровитыми чиновниками.
> 
> Что бы он делал без бровина, мещерякова, штербулихи и прочих....
> В их руках право подписи. 
> Алчность и желание жрать сильнее. 
> Если бы могли, они и через аннальное отверстие питались бы. Впрочем, так и происходит.


 Вчерашний мой пост из соседней темы:



> Сейчас по ГЛАСу идёт передача, сегодня у архитекторов профессиональный праздник, очень жаль что включил поздно и не успел до новостей задать вопрос Глазырину, Штербуль и Мироненко - Почему за то время пока они занимали и занимают такие должности, Одесса потеряла свой зелёный морской фасад, в историческом центре - появились здания из стекла и бетона, не имеющие архитектурной ценности, а  этажность во многих местах, не допустима превышена????

----------


## aliaodessa

Мещерякова Янукович наградил..за вклад в архитектуру.. :smileflag:

----------


## Cetus

> Мещерякова Янукович наградил..за вклад в архитектуру..


 Духовная педерастия - болезнь неизлечимая...

----------


## olegory_

> Мещерякова Янукович наградил..за вклад в архитектуру..


 Извините, Кто есть Мещеряков??

----------


## serg-shs

> Не находятся...
> Передана уродам при власти петиция с подписями  против  застройки парка Юбилейный.
> Но алчность гэя превыше...


 да толку с этих петиций, если на любых выборах люди приходят и дают все тем же полную свободу... полную свободу для беспредела. Ну что важнее результаты официальных выборов или петиция? Что имеет большую легитимность.
 (как детский сад, ей Богу)

----------


## -Ariadna-

> да толку с этих петиций, если на любых выборах люди приходят и дают все тем же полную свободу... полную свободу для беспредела. Ну что важнее результаты официальных выборов или петиция? Что имеет большую легитимность.
>  (как детский сад, ей Богу)


 Ну так на выборах помутнение на людей находит. Это уже потом глазки открываться начинают и все шире и шире. Что-то Рондин давно на Молдаванке детские площадки не строил, времени видимо не хватает.

----------


## JN

> Извините, Кто есть Мещеряков??


 Не задавайте таких вопросов - ответ забанят.

----------


## JN

> Ну что важнее результаты официальных выборов или петиция? Что имеет большую легитимность.
> (как детский сад, ей Богу)


 Власть портит людей.

----------


## serg-shs

> Власть портит людей.


 Особенно если они с детства испорчены.
За кем из власть придержащих была замечена созидательная деятельность? т.е. не воровство, а чего-то созидание и без захватов чего-то? А?
 Неужели кто-то думает, что получив власть воровайка перестанет воровать? 
 А что там на выборах на кого находит - это вторично. Есть результат, а как и чем он получен - это уже проблема жертв (извините - избирателей)

----------


## lumar

> Особенно если они с детства испорчены.
> За кем из власть придержащих была замечена созидательная деятельность? т.е. не воровство, а чего-то созидание и без захватов чего-то? А?
>  Неужели кто-то думает, что получив власть воровайка перестанет воровать? 
>  А что там на выборах на кого находит - это вторично. Есть результат, а как и чем он получен - это уже проблема жертв (извините - избирателей)


 Дык 90% избирателей не знают что это за склоны такие!Для них важнее коммунальные тарифы и тд.

----------


## JN

> А вы за ПРовцев голосуйте.. 
> Климов обьяснил .какую задачу ему през поставил - продолжить и развивать строительство ..ему из киева еще легче будет строить..


 Уважаемая Алия, зачем Вы все время пытаетесь делать из собеседников дурачков, Вы что ток-шоу насмотрелись. Уважительней надо отностися к людям с которыми общаетесь. Все прекрасно знают, как непроянуковический гурвиц мешал Климову, Кивалову и пр. сброду дерибанить побережье. Так мешал, что от побережья рожки да ножки остались. Более того, при прошлом президенте и "бескорыстной" помощи гурвица дерибанить было куда приятней, потому, что это же "оранжевая власть" во всем виновата. А сейчас еще не известно что им будет позволено, а что нет.
По поводу голосования. Я думаю, уже большинство одесситов поняли, что голосование за "лучшее из зол" абсолютно бесперспективно. Гораздо перспективней голосовать по методу наказания за уже содеянное: "насрал - выходи". Как может любой увидеть, гурвицу, при его неплохом стартовом имидже, одесситы не простили дерибана побережья, и тот кто будет следующим должен понимать, что и ему не простят.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Уважаемая Алия, зачем Вы все время пытаетесь делать из собеседников дурачков, Вы что ток-шоу насмотрелись. Уважительней надо отностися к людям с которыми общаетесь. Все прекрасно знают, как непроянуковический гурвиц мешал Климову, Кивалову и пр. сброду дерибанить побережье. Так мешал, что от побережья рожки да ножки остались. Более того, при прошлом президенте и "бескорыстной" помощи гурвица дерибанить было куда приятней, потому, что это же "оранжевая власть" во всем виновата. А сейчас еще не известно что им будет позволено, а что нет.
> По поводу голосования. Я думаю, уже большинство одесситов поняли, что голосование за "лучшее из зол" абсолютно бесперспективно. Гораздо перспективней голосовать по методу наказания за уже содеянное: "насрал - выходи". Как может любой увидеть, гурвицу, при его неплохом стартовом имидже, одесситы не простили дерибана побережья, и тот кто будет следующим должен понимать, что и ему не простят.


 Хорошо, тогда за кого голосовать? Выбор невелик - Костусев, Гончаренко (такие же голубые воришки), Кивалов - сама чистота и неподкупность, Марков - тут вообще без комментариев, все на лице написано. Гурвица сразу исключаем. Так за кого? Ваш вариант?

----------


## Скрытик

> Хорошо, тогда за кого голосовать? Выбор невелик - Костусев, Гончаренко (такие же голубые воришки), Кивалов - сама чистота и неподкупность, Марков - тут вообще без комментариев, все на лице написано. Гурвица сразу исключаем. Так за кого? Ваш вариант?


 А что, уже есть список кандидатов?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А что, уже есть список кандидатов?


 Не знаю, просто перечислила, тех для кого предвыборная компания уже давно началась.

----------


## JN

> Не знаю, просто перечислила, тех для кого предвыборная компания уже давно началась.


 Тема не о выборах, давайте там обсудим, но в свете заявления Матвийчука о едином кандидате от ПР, из троих перечисленных Вами, двое отвалятся.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Тема не о выборах, давайте там обсудим, но в свете заявления Матвийчука о едином кандидате от ПР, из троих перечисленных Вами, двое отвалятся.


 Тема, конечно не о выборах, но к сожалению очень тесно связана с этими самыми выборами. Ведь смысл бороться, если заранее выбираем очередного дерибанщика.

----------


## Люд-milka

> А вы за ПРовцев голосуйте.. 
> Климов обьяснил .какую задачу ему през поставил - продолжить и развивать строительство ..ему из киева еще легче будет строить..


 ПР, не ПР - разницы нет.
вот этот http://zsl.yp.lviv.ua/?p=622 НЕ из ПР. а толку?

----------


## Люд-milka

кажется, тут недавно про аренду Дюковского писали?
или путаю?
так вот позавчера видела там на подходе новенький столбик - "історична пам"ятка садово-паркової культури. охороняється законодавством"  (примерно так, навскидку)

----------


## JN

> кажется, тут недавно про аренду Дюковского писали?
> или путаю?
> так вот позавчера видела там на подходе новенький столбик - "історична пам"ятка садово-паркової культури. охороняється законодавством" (примерно так, навскидку)


 Так парк Шевченко, бывший Александровский, тоже памятник садово-парковой культуры, и кого это остановило? Ни боделанов, ни гурвицев, ни климовых, и всю прочую дрянь "пам"ятки" не остановят. Разве что если одесситам все это понадобится, но пока одесситам НИЧЕГО не надо.

----------


## Люд-milka

та да.
но кто-то ж этот столбик на подходе установил.
ни "арендатору", ни "арендодателю" он как раз на фиг не нужен...

----------


## serg-shs

ну что там насчет плана?

----------


## JN

> ну что там насчет плана?


  Не понял, извиняюсь.

----------


## Скрытик

"У Вас есть план мистер Фукс? 
У меня есть план..." 
Сорри за флуд, но это частично из этой же области.

----------


## Пушкин

> "У Вас есть план мистер Фукс? 
> У меня есть план..." 
> Сорри за флуд, но это частично из этой же области.


 Фикс, мистер Фикс, простите за флуд...

----------


## Скрытик

Фукс ближе к национальности ЭГ, поэтому и написал....

----------


## serg-shs

> В целом, справедливо замечено. Однако нужен не призыв, а план. Законы продолжают не работать, остаются только граждане, и на них надежды нет.


 вот, кто-то писал.

----------


## Anton

> Это что - предложение увеличить местные налоги, чтоб заказать новый генплан Одессы? Такой проект (во всех частях) стоит до 8 млн. грн. и в Одессе специалистов для его разработки нету ((.


 Зачем же сразу увеличивать местные налоги? Обслуживание трех джипов Гурвица обходится городу 11 миллионов гривен в год, соответственно есть встречное предложение пересадить Гурвица на общественный транспорт, а на сэкономленные деньги можно сделать новый генплан.

----------


## Anton

> А вы за ПРовцев голосуйте.. 
> Климов обьяснил .какую задачу ему през поставил - продолжить и развивать строительство ..ему из киева еще легче будет строить..


 Если вы забыли, напомню: первые распоряжения Гурвица на посту мэра - распоряжения о продаже земли в парке Юбилейный (рондинская стройка).

----------


## Пушкин

> Фукс ближе к национальности ЭГ, поэтому и написал....


 Опять национальный вопрос? Мы это уже не давно обсуждали даА..?

----------


## Люд-milka

> Это что - предложение увеличить местные налоги, чтоб заказать новый генплан Одессы? Такой проект (во всех частях) стоит до 8 млн. грн. и в Одессе специалистов для его разработки нету ((.


 деньги на генплан найти можно.
а что дальше?
ГИПРОГРАД начинает долго и нудно работать над документом.  по ходу дела, люди, всегда знающие где, что и почем наведываются в этот самый ГИПРОГРАД и договариваются о нужных им правках. 
параллельно время от времени заседает градосовет, где люди с умным видом смотрят на огромную карту и скромно вопрошают - а вот в этом месте почему такой цвет? а вот здесь как это?
вот так и учитывается "мнение громады".
при этом сама громада по сути участие в создании этого самого генплана и не принимает.

по идее надо было бы иначе... сначала по всяким там микрорайонам проводятся общественные слушания на предмет чего жителям не хватает, и где что лишнее понастроено.
потом эти пожелания обсуждают в широком кругу экспертов и общественных авторитетов и вырабатывают словесную концепцию развития города (этот процесс довольно многоступенчатый). 
а вот после того, как оная концепция вырисовалась, включается ГИПРОГРАД, который выясняет в какой местности что возможно, а что - нет. снова корректировка/согласование... и снова - несколько этапов.
и только после того тот самый ГИПРОГРАД выдает на гора генплан, который таки да является генпланом...

а поскольку такой процесс в наших условиях недостижим ни в каком приближнии, то смысл вообще вкладываться?

----------


## Орди Тадер

> а поскольку такой процесс в наших условиях недостижим ни в каком приближнии, то смысл вообще вкладываться?


 сюда ещё можно добавить тезис о том, что властями обычно уже принятый генплан напрочь игнорируется.

----------


## Пушкин

А что со старым советским генпланом??? Вроде не плохой был...

----------


## Anton

> А что со старым советским генпланом??? Вроде не плохой был...


 Это был настоящий генплан, созданный для горожан и для города с парками, природоохранными территориями, и даже ветка метро в сторону Суворовского района там была предусмотрена - но на этом нельзя заработать кучу денег на взятках за разрешительные документы и выдачу разрешений на стройку в лакомых местах, в которых застройщик построит и продаст "элитную" недвижимость.

----------


## Орди Тадер

> А что со старым советским генпланом??? Вроде не плохой был...


 Судя по тому, что я каждый день вижу своими глазами в разных частях города, на старый советский (и де юре ещё действующий) генплан давно забили болт.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

"Забили".... Я хотел сказать другим словом - "покладен". И не только путем официальных корректур и утверждения градобоснований, а и общей практикой "легализации нахалстроев".

----------


## JN

> А что со старым советским генпланом??? Вроде не плохой был...


 Не такой уж он и старый. Действующий до сих пор генплан был утвержден в 1989г. и должен действовать 25 лет. Однако, прошло немногим больше 5 лет, как тот генплан был назван устаревшим, не соответствующим новым экономическим реалиям. Так гурвиц сделал первый робкий шаг к дерибану побережья.

----------


## Пушкин

Всем спасибо за ответ. Может мы будем требовать от Горисполкома возврата к старому Генплану?

----------


## coder_ak

*Пушкин*, это к тому, по которому пол центра должно быть застроено 9-ти этажками?

----------


## Пушкин

> *Пушкин*, это к тому, по которому пол центра должно быть застроено 9-ти этажками?


 К сожалению, старый ген план не видел, по этому и спрашиваю, а ты видел???

----------


## coder_ak

Я тут даже где то на форуме сканы выкладывал.

----------


## JN

Старый генплан был очень спорным.(Кодер выкладывал) Например, если я не перепутал, снос домов по улицам Уютная, Ясная, Отрадная и строительства "пленэра" от Музкомедии к морю. Слава богу, что этого не было. Требовать того, чтоб он действовал, необходимости нет, т.к. старый генплан действует до принятия нового. Другое дело, что есть некоторые решения горсовета, которые на генплан "кладут". Вот их отмены таки надо требовать.

----------


## serg-shs

> Старый генплан был очень спорным.(Кодер выкладывал) Например, если я не перепутал, снос домов по улицам Уютная, Ясная, Отрадная и строительства "пленэра" от Музкомедии к морю. Слава богу, что этого не было. Требовать того, чтоб он действовал, необходимости нет, т.к. старый генплан действует до принятия нового. Другое дело, что есть некоторые решения горсовета, которые на генплан "кладут". *Вот их отмены таки надо требовать.*


 Ну и каким образом требовать?

----------


## Пушкин

> Старый генплан был очень спорным.(Кодер выкладывал) Например, если я не перепутал, снос домов по улицам Уютная, Ясная, Отрадная и строительства "пленэра" от Музкомедии к морю. Слава богу, что этого не было. Требовать того, чтоб он действовал, необходимости нет, т.к. старый генплан действует до принятия нового. Другое дело, что есть некоторые решения горсовета, которые на генплан "кладут". Вот их отмены таки надо требовать.


 Видел когда то макет этого бульвара - планировалось  снести от Музкомедии к морю, между Мукачевским и Отрадной - там по моему три или четыре дома, буль вар планировался с фонтанами, скамеечками и беседками, а так же с лестницей типа Потёмкинской. Макет этот стоял на т/х "Шестакович"...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Генплан - это ж не просто схема застройки территории города, это глобальный проект функционирования города. Зонирование и планы застройки - это уже производное от него. Сегодня, когда город распродается кусками в розницу, никакой генплан исполняться не будет. Классический пример - легализация высотной застройки на Базарной-Белинского, которая произошла одновременно с внесением в ГП положения об ограничении высотности зданий на данной территории.

----------


## Пушкин

> Генплан - это ж не просто схема застройки территории города, это глобальный проект функционирования города. Зонирование и планы застройки - это уже производное от него. Сегодня, когда город распродается кусками в розницу, никакой генплан исполняться не будет. Классический пример - легализация высотной застройки на Базарной-Белинского, которая произошла одновременно с внесением в ГП положения об ограничении высотности зданий на данной территории.


 Так это понятно, к сожалению дома на Базарной уже не снести, а кроме этажности, они ещё и не вписываются в архитектурно - историческую среду.

----------


## serg-shs

Был вчера на Ланжероне - ну как сказать: а вообще нужно ли побережье жителям города? потому как судя по засраности(самый адекватный термин) берега нафиг не нужно ...  Это в контексте КТО БУДЕТ БОРОТЬСЯ?

----------


## chestnaya

В Одессе на пляжах бываю редко. Предпочитаю Каролино-Бугаз.
Но в прошлом году решили пойти, как раз на Ланжерон.
Прививка удалась. Пляж узкий, песок отвратительный, людей - не протолкнуться, мусор везде, мусорные баки переполнены, возле них просто смрад, подойти близко страшно, люди издалека мусор бросают. Туалетов нет. 
За топчаны по 10 грн люди практически дерутся. В воде плавает....
Мы выдержали не более часа.
И после этого обвинять людей в том, что они мусорят. Да на таком пляже.....
А мы претендуем на доходы от туристов. Я бы на такой пляж никогда не вернулась.
Пляжи необходимо обустраивать и убирать. И делать это должна городская власть. 
Нечего на людей пенять!

----------


## serg-shs

> В Одессе на пляжах бываю редко. Предпочитаю Каролино-Бугаз.
> Но в прошлом году решили пойти, как раз на Ланжерон.
> Прививка удалась. Пляж узкий, песок отвратительный, людей - не протолкнуться, мусор везде, мусорные баки переполнены, возле них просто смрад, подойти близко страшно, люди издалека мусор бросают. Туалетов нет. 
> За топчаны по 10 грн люди практически дерутся. В воде плавает....
> Мы выдержали не более часа.
> И после этого обвинять людей в том, что они мусорят. Да на таком пляже.....
> А мы претендуем на доходы от туристов. Я бы на такой пляж никогда не вернулась.
> Пляжи необходимо обустраивать и убирать. И делать это должна городская власть. 
> Нечего на людей пенять!


 власть властью, но не власть же бычки обёртки и пр. прямо в песок бросает...

----------


## Люд-milka

> власть властью, но не власть же бычки обёртки и пр. прямо в песок бросает...


 +1, и не производит то, что плавает в воде

----------


## Shark XL

> власть властью, но не власть же бычки обёртки и пр. прямо в песок бросает...


 Не нужно все сваливать на людей. Не важно, отдыхающие это мусорят, или аборигены.
 Нужно спрашивать с того, кто сдает на этом пляже места под торговлю, или пляжи в аренду. За это платят не маленькие деньги. И если хотя бы часть денег направлять на уборку, а не в карман не порядочному чиновнику, жить стало б лучше и чище всем.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Можно предположить, что в воде плавает потому, что в "сухопутный" туалет зайти - аналогично пытке газовой камерой.
Чистить это - тоже пляжники сами должны?
А за зарывание бычков и объедков в песок надо линчевать без вопросов, согласна.

----------


## serg-shs

> Не нужно все сваливать на людей. Не важно, отдыхающие это мусорят, или аборигены.
> *Нужно спрашивать* с того, кто сдает на этом пляже места под торговлю, или пляжи в аренду. За это платят не маленькие деньги. И если хотя бы часть денег направлять на уборку, а не в карман не порядочному чиновнику, жить стало б лучше и чище всем.


 Всё упирается в то, А КТО БУДЕТ СПРАШИВАТЬ? те кто бросают окурки в песок? или те кто должен следить за теми кто бросает окурки в песок? В общем без понимания принципов сосуществования в головах у народонаселения (некоторые называют это "гражданским обществом" и берут под это кредиты   ) тяжко.

----------


## Shark XL

> Всё упирается в то, А КТО БУДЕТ СПРАШИВАТЬ? те кто бросают окурки в песок? или те кто должен следить за теми кто бросает окурки в песок? В общем без понимания принципов сосуществования в головах у народонаселения (некоторые называют это "гражданским обществом" и берут под это кредиты   ) тяжко.


 Одесситы и должны спрашивать...

----------


## Буджак

А каков механизм спроса?

----------


## Shark XL

> А каков механизм спроса?


 Сидя на форуме, мы точно ни чего не изменим...

----------


## Буджак

И не сидя, тоже... Разве проголосуем за мэра...

----------


## serg-shs

> И не сидя, тоже... Разве проголосуем за мэра...


 а что до этого времени никогда не голосовали за мера?
Ну может на форуме и не "высидим гражданское общество", а вот за книжкой - может быть  К несчастью не появляется это самое "гражданское общество" как чёрт из табакерки, но если не делать усилий к его построению то точно ничего никогда не получится (если с книжками не получается, то хоть думать, хотя те которые думают именно с книжками и получается ...)

----------


## _A_l_

> ...в прошлом году решили пойти, как раз на Ланжерон. Прививка удалась. Пляж узкий, песок отвратительный, людей - не протолкнуться, мусор везде, мусорные баки переполнены, возле них просто смрад, подойти близко страшно, люди издалека мусор бросают. ...
> Пляжи необходимо обустраивать и убирать. И делать это должна городская власть. *Нечего на людей пенять!*


 "В выходные дни, после обеда, город массово отправляется в Санта-Монику - на пляж. Этот городок расположен в получасе езды от Лос-Анджелеса. Пляж изумительно чистый и ухоженный. Вероятно, из-за штрафов, которые предусмотрены для сорящих отдыхающих. Кстати, *такой стерильной чистоты, как в Калифорнии, я не видел нигде.* Урны на улицах редки, но никому не придет в голову кидать мусор где попало - штрафы довольно высоки, и упаси вас Бог выбросить что-то из окна вашего автомобиля: вы, скорее всего, будете оштрафованы на крупную сумму - порядка $800."

----------


## serg-shs

> "В выходные дни, после обеда, город массово отправляется в Санта-Монику - на пляж. Этот городок расположен в получасе езды от Лос-Анджелеса. Пляж изумительно чистый и ухоженный. Вероятно, из-за штрафов, которые предусмотрены для сорящих отдыхающих. Кстати, *такой стерильной чистоты, как в Калифорнии, я не видел нигде.* Урны на улицах редки, но никому не придет в голову кидать мусор где попало - штрафы довольно высоки, и упаси вас Бог выбросить что-то из окна вашего автомобиля: *вы, скорее всего, будете оштрафованы на крупную сумму - порядка $800*."


 Так это для скупых, а так - как круто это будет выглядеть!!! Или штрафы на дорогах чего-то поменяли в качестве движения?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Так это для скупых, а так - как круто это будет выглядеть!!! Или штрафы на дорогах чего-то поменяли в качестве движения?


 Если бы штрафовали регулярно, а не от случая к случаю, может что-то бы и поменялось, плюс точно также регулярно убирали. И вот это как раз и зависит от власти, причем любой, не зависимо от цвета.

----------


## Anton

> Был вчера на Ланжероне - ну как сказать: а вообще нужно ли побережье жителям города? потому как судя по засраности(самый адекватный термин) берега нафиг не нужно ...  Это в контексте КТО БУДЕТ БОРОТЬСЯ?


 Здесь уже не один раз писали, что чиста там, где убирают. Если вам не нравится качество уборки на побережье, позвоните на горячую линию мэра, поинтересуйтесь у них?

----------


## Anton

> власть властью, но не власть же бычки обёртки и пр. прямо в песок бросает...


 Власть должна организовать уборку, в том числе этих оберток, и бычков.

----------


## Anton

> Всё упирается в то, А КТО БУДЕТ СПРАШИВАТЬ? те кто бросают окурки в песок? или те кто должен следить за теми кто бросает окурки в песок? В общем без понимания принципов сосуществования в головах у народонаселения (некоторые называют это "гражданским обществом" и берут под это кредиты   ) тяжко.


 А спрашивать не получается, т. к. сегодня отсутствует обратная связь между властью и обществом: сегодня горожане не могут отстранить от обязанностей непонравившегося им мэра и горсовет. Поэтому власть не обращает внимание на население и позволяет себе не следить за уборкой мусора, а потом разрешать стройки в парках, говоря при этом: так там же пустырь и свалка мусора, нужно срочно построить 24-х этажный дом из стекла и бетона.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Власть должна организовать уборку, в том числе этих оберток, и бычков.


 Власть должна обеспечить условия, при которых обертки и бычки не будут появляться. В том числе и штрафовать каждую свинью, бросившую под ноги бычок или обертку - штрафовать так, чтобы бросательный рефлекс отбить до конца жизни.

----------


## serg-shs

> А спрашивать не получается, т. к. сегодня отсутствует обратная связь между властью и обществом: сегодня горожане не могут отстранить от обязанностей непонравившегося им мэра и горсовет. Поэтому власть не обращает внимание на население и позволяет себе не следить за уборкой мусора, а потом разрешать стройки в парках, говоря при этом: так там же пустырь и свалка мусора, нужно срочно построить 24-х этажный дом из стекла и бетона.


 ну как же не может? регулярно сменяются (по очереди) на основании выборов. Представители громады - депутаты гор рады могут обьявить недоверие - и будут перевыборы. В общем механизмы есть. А толку? Ну будет "один из троих" ну будет хапать, как минимум, в три раза больше (что б удовлетворить оставшихся двоих) ну и...?  И его также трудно будет снимать. 
 Мэрская суэта проблемы склонов не решит, если мэры суть из одного кодла.

----------


## chestnaya

> власть властью, но не власть же бычки обёртки и пр. прямо в песок бросает...


 Люди мусорили, мусорят и мусорить будут. Но на то мы и курортный город, чтобы такие недостатки людей прощать и убирать за ними, какими бы эти туристы ни были. В хорошей гостинице не станут ругать за окурки или обертки на полу и т.д., чтобы не потерять клиента.  Просто придет горничная и уберет. Пляж - это та же гостиница на час. Поэтому причитать не надо, а наладить должную уборку пляжей необходимо.

----------


## JN

> .. Представители громады - депутаты гор рады могут обьявить недоверие - и будут перевыборы. В общем механизмы есть. ...


 А ну-ка, поведайте, только не в общем, а конкретно, тогда и обсудим. А то создается впечатление будто я действительно сейчас возьму и "объявлю недоверие"...  :smileflag: 
Про механизмы, пожалуйста, только без фантазий.

----------


## serg-shs

> А ну-ка, поведайте, только не в общем, а конкретно, тогда и обсудим. А то создается впечатление будто я действительно сейчас возьму и "объявлю недоверие"... 
> Про механизмы, пожалуйста, только без фантазий.


 Депутаты гор рады простым большинством могут обьявить недоверие голове. И соответственно отправить в отставку. Что еще?

----------


## JN

> Депутаты гор рады простым большинством могут обьявить недоверие голове. И соответственно отправить в отставку. Что еще?


  Ссылочку, пожалуйста, на закон.

----------


## Пушкин

> Депутаты гор рады простым большинством могут обьявить недоверие голове. И соответственно отправить в отставку. Что еще?


 Так Гончаренко же это уже предлагал - большинство отнеслось к этому аж ни как.

----------


## Скрытик

> Депутаты гор рады простым большинством могут обьявить недоверие голове. И соответственно отправить в отставку. Что еще?


 Недоверие кому? Тому что бабло несет в клюве? Смешно

----------


## Люд-milka

> Ссылочку, пожалуйста, на закон.


 та пжлст: http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=280%2F97-%E2%F0

причем норма закона таки в Украине уже даже применялась: http://www.bucha.com.ua/index.php?newsid=1151063110

все как всегда: есть политическая воля - закон работает, нет - соответственно

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Депутаты гор рады простым большинством могут обьявить недоверие голове. И соответственно отправить в отставку. Что еще?


 Повноваження  сільського,  селищного,  міського голови за 
наявності  підстав,  передбачених  частиною  другою  цієї  статті, 
можуть бути припинені достроково за рішенням місцевого референдуму 
або  за  рішенням  відповідної  ради,  прийнятим  шляхом  таємного 
голосування  не  менш  як  двома  третинами  голосів депутатів від 
загального  складу  ради.

----------


## JN

Ну вот! Сережа, я так хотел, чтоб этот абзац привел serg-shs, ну ладно, и так хорошо.  :smileflag:  Выяснили.

Люда, что общего с законом который ты привела(ст.79 Закона о местном самоуправлении процитирована Дибровым) имеет то, что написал serg-shs?

----------


## Люд-milka

> Люда, что общего с законом который ты привела(ст.79 Закона о местном самоуправлении процитирована Дибровым) имеет то, что написал serg-shs?


 дык я отвечала на твой пост...

----------


## JN

> дык я отвечала на твой пост...


 А! Ну тогда, спасибо!

----------


## Anton

> ну как же не может? регулярно сменяются (по очереди) на основании выборов. Представители громады - депутаты гор рады могут обьявить недоверие - и будут перевыборы. В общем механизмы есть. А толку? Ну будет "один из троих" ну будет хапать, как минимум, в три раза больше (что б удовлетворить оставшихся двоих) ну и...?  И его также трудно будет снимать. 
>  Мэрская суэта проблемы склонов не решит, если мэры суть из одного кодла.


 Механизмы есть, только они *не работают*.

----------


## Anton

> Депутаты гор рады простым большинством могут обьявить недоверие голове. И соответственно отправить в отставку. Что еще?


 Вы, видимо, невнимательно читали, что я написал:




> А спрашивать не получается, т. к. сегодня отсутствует обратная связь *между властью и обществом*: сегодня *горожане* не могут отстранить от обязанностей непонравившегося им *мэра и горсовет*. Поэтому власть не обращает внимание на население и позволяет себе не следить за уборкой мусора, а потом разрешать стройки в парках, говоря при этом: так там же пустырь и свалка мусора, нужно срочно построить 24-х этажный дом из стекла и бетона.


 Если простым гражданам не нравится мэр, который внес на голосование проект уничтожения парка, и депутаты, которые за это уничтожение проголосовали, что делать? Какие механизмы?
Только не просто словами ответьте, а ссылки на соответствующие законы покажите.

----------


## _A_l_

> ...не просто словами ответьте, а ссылки на соответствующие законы покажите.


 1. Все эти нормативные документы доступны на сайте http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?user=a#Find
2. Может быть, Вам заказать подборку нормативных актов по интересующим Вас вопросам в квалифицированной юридической компании?

Пример.
Лезем в http://zakon.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=93-15&p=1274776454701699 и читаем: "Цей Закон  відповідно  до Конституції України ... встановлює  ... *порядок відкликання  депутата  місцевої ради*." и, далее, читаем в этом Законе объемный * Розділ V   ВІДКЛИКАННЯ ДЕПУТАТА МІСЦЕВОЇ РАДИ* , а в этом разделе ст.ст. 37-49, текст которых чрезмерно велик (десяток страниц) для его цитирования здесь...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2010/07/7/5205371/

Прем`єр Микола Азаров вимагає від голів регіональних властей відмінити через суд видачу незаконних дозволів на будівництво в заплавах річок.

Про це він заявив в середу під час наради з питань розробки комплексної державної протипаводкової програми, повідомляє УНІАН.

"Органи виконавчої влади місцевого самоврядування не виконують свої функції на належному рівні, особливо контрольні", - зазначив він.

Азаров нагадав, що з одного боку виділяються величезні кошти на протипаводкові заходи, а з другого боку місцеві органи влади закривають очі на варварське вирубування лісів, дерев, низьку якість гідротехнічних споруд, незаконний видобуток піщано-гравійної суміші у прибережних районах, що приводить до непередбачуваності течії.

"Житлова забудова часто здійснюється без дослідження стійкості ґрунтів. Вже звичним явищем стала видача дозволів на забудову заплав річок", - повідомив прем'єр.

"У нас стільки зараз контролюючих інспекцій, і ніхто не здатний припинити це неподобство", - додав він.

Азаров доручив головам місцевих адміністрацій проаналізувати стан забудови в прибережних районах і надати відповідну інформацію уряду.

----------


## serg-shs

> Вы, видимо, невнимательно читали, что я написал:
> 
> 
> 
> Если простым гражданам не нравится мэр, который внес на голосование проект уничтожения парка, и депутаты, которые за это уничтожение проголосовали, что делать? Какие механизмы?
> Только не просто словами ответьте, а ссылки на соответствующие законы покажите.


 тиць моя радість. А чого ж ви таких обирали, що мали вас на увазі? Ніякий закон не допоможе зграї...  отакі справи.

----------


## serg-shs

парк в Харькове

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

"— Как это подло,— завершила Ирина Акимова,— *называть черное — белым*.." 

Р.S. Вот предлагают: 



> *Старт телевизионного проекта - "Экологические проблемы Одессы" - стань автором!*


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=514881 
 - вопросы, конечно есть.., но.."чем чёрт не шутит?", - может *до выборов* хоть что-то Асилят, ИМХО.

----------


## m-ilya

> тиць моя радість. А чого ж ви таких обирали, що мали вас на увазі? Ніякий закон не допоможе зграї...  отакі справи.


 Так так, іноді як оберуть деяких, так вже не смішно стає...

----------


## serg-shs

сказали что снаторий "Россия" сдают в аренду на срок 49 лет под застройку частными котеджами

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Не сказали. Сделали. Санаторий слит частной фирме - в этот вторник, сессией горсовета.

----------


## Люд-milka

> Не сказали. Сделали. Санаторий слит частной фирме - в этот вторник, сессией горсовета.


 зато в другой, известной тут присутствующим, ветке народные массы искренне верят в то, что как только мером вместо Х станет У вот это самое мгновенно прекратится...

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Вопрос еще, какие сюрпризы принесет мажоритарка.

----------


## serg-shs

> Вопрос еще, какие сюрпризы принесет мажоритарка.


 вопрос в большей степени ни в мажоритарке (там дикозамешаная система и мажоритарная и пропорциональная - чисто воровской приём), а в гражданах приходящих на выборы. (есть очень тупые системы и там можно было бы махинации очень лихие крутить - но ничего люди нормальных выбирают)

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> а в гражданах приходящих на выборы.


 Или НЕ приходящих. Или приходящих и голосующих за того, кто больше консервов раздал в последнюю неделю перед выборами.

----------


## serg-shs

> Или НЕ приходящих. Или приходящих и голосующих за того, кто больше консервов раздал в последнюю неделю перед выборами.


 всё комплексно: предостережёшь кого-то от одной глупости, так он другую сотворит... бо такі розумні...

----------


## Лейпциг

Даже если я получу высшее юридическое образование, могу ли я определить (до выборов), за какого мэра голосовать, чтобы не раздавал склоны и санатории под коттеджи и т.п.?
Поэтому говорить, что "не такие люди приходят на выборы" - "Да уж..." (с).
Один был порядочный человек, который точно не стал бы так делать - Б.Ф.Деревянко, и это правильно поняли еще до выборов его соперники (а вернее, те, кто за ними стоИт на самом верху).
Ради того, чтобы и впредь можно было "прихватизировать" лакомые кусочки и владеть ими безбоязненно, у нас всегда будет такое законодательство, при котором это вполне возможно.
"Имя, сестра, имя!" (с) - так кто ТЕПЕРЬ у нас не будет раздавать приморские и санаторные зЕмли?
Он что, не боится, что его за это непослушание убьют?
Система такая, а не электорат тупой.
А то нашли виноватых - оказывается, это те, кто голосует на выборах.
Сколько лет мы наблюдали спектакль "Гурвиц против Боделана, Боделан против Гурвица" - хоть какую-то разницу в деятельности одного и другого заметили?
Вообще-то страстных противников социализма происходящее должно только радовать - до 1917 года все эти санатории были дачами частных лиц. Вот всё и возвращается к тому, что было.

----------


## m-ilya

> Даже если я получу высшее юридическое образование, могу ли я определить (до выборов), за какого мэра голосовать, чтобы не раздавал склоны и санатории под коттеджи и т.п.?...


 Сейчас думаю, это не составляет труда, поскольку люди настолько наелись популистской лабуды, что абсолютно точно могут предвидеть что произойдет с обещаниями политиков, как только те придут к власти. Но почему при этом они продолжают голосовать за тех или иных, это для меня загадка. Конечно идти голосовать надо, и  если нет достойных, можно проголосовать против всех.

----------


## Лейпциг

Даже если все проголосуют "против всех", мне вспоминается, как подправляли результаты выборов в романе "Сто лет одиночества".

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Сколько лет мы наблюдали спектакль "Гурвиц против Боделана, Боделан против Гурвица" - хоть какую-то разницу в деятельности одного и другого заметили?


 Золотые слова! Предлагаю отправить постаревших звезд на пенсию и обновить репертуар. А то эта Санта-Барбара за 16 лет уже во где сидит

----------


## m-ilya

> ...и обновить репертуар...


 Ага,  только желательно чтоб и режиссер был другой

----------


## m-ilya

> Даже если все проголосуют "против всех", мне вспоминается, как подправляли результаты выборов в романе "Сто лет одиночества".


 Ничего,  надо пробовать разные варианты, хуже все равно не будет

----------


## JN

> Ничего, надо пробовать разные варианты, хуже все равно не будет


 Куда уж хуже! Срань вокруг.

----------


## serg-shs

> *Даже если я получу высшее юридическое образование, могу ли я определить (до выборов), за какого мэра голосовать, чтобы не раздавал склоны и санатории под коттеджи и т.п.?*
> Поэтому говорить, что "не такие люди приходят на выборы" - "Да уж..." (с).
> Один был порядочный человек, который точно не стал бы так делать - Б.Ф.Деревянко, и это правильно поняли еще до выборов его соперники (а вернее, те, кто за ними стоИт на самом верху).
> Ради того, чтобы и впредь можно было "прихватизировать" лакомые кусочки и владеть ими безбоязненно, у нас всегда будет такое законодательство, при котором это вполне возможно.
> "Имя, сестра, имя!" (с) - так кто ТЕПЕРЬ у нас не будет раздавать приморские и санаторные зЕмли?
> Он что, не боится, что его за это непослушание убьют?
> Система такая, а не электорат тупой.
> А то нашли виноватых - оказывается, это те, кто голосует на выборах.
> Сколько лет мы наблюдали спектакль "Гурвиц против Боделана, Боделан против Гурвица" - хоть какую-то разницу в деятельности одного и другого заметили?
> Вообще-то страстных противников социализма происходящее должно только радовать - до 1917 года все эти санатории были дачами частных лиц. Вот всё и возвращается к тому, что было.


 а причем тут хоть какое-то образование? голосуйте за тех, кого знаете лично и он вызывает симпатию, или на крайний случай - голосуйте за тех кого знают ваши друзья. 
И не стоит забывать, что все решения принимает гор рада - конечное слово за гор радой. И если даже изменятся клоуны, то кукловоды у партий всё те же, и интересы всё те же. Думаю не сложно узнать (в общих чертах) кто за чего голосовал.

 А за выбранных отвечают те, кто голосовал (есть достойные примеры выбранных? - вот то то же).

----------


## Лейпциг

Ну, в таком случае честно будет вообще не идти голосовать.
Я никого из кандидатов в мэры не знаю лично. И мои друзья тоже. Прошли те времена, когда в Одессе все друг друга знали или, по крайней мере, имели общих знакомых.
Тогда на выборы придет совсем немного людей, лично знающих кандидатов... Ну, и какой будет результат? Тот же, что на сессии горсовета.
А когда смотрим, кто как голосовал на сессиях - подавляющее большинство голосует так, как будто они враги всех одесситов.
Хотя, почему "как будто"?
Пока у человека есть возможность и себе построить коттеджик у моря, он всегда будет голосовать за "дерибан" склонов.

Так кого Вы предлагаете?

----------


## Пушкин

Большая проблема в избрании именно одесситов, которые любят и знают город и его жителей, понимают одесские проблемы и будут стараться голосовать за  позитивные решения для города. Главное помнить что не важно просто жить в Одессе, важно что бы Одесса жила в душе...

----------


## _A_l_

> Большая проблема в избрании именно одесситов, которые любят и знают город и его жителей, понимают одесские проблемы и будут стараться голосовать за  позитивные решения для города.


 Такое впечатление, что все Одесситы, избравшие нынешний горсовет - идиёты, выбравшие чисто ворюг-врагов. 

Проблема в элементарной *недостаче квалифицированных управленцев-менеджеров*, могущих грамотно управлять городом и желающих этого. А набрать в горсовет "малограмотных патриотов Одессы" - проблемы нету - таковых в городе минимум сотни тысяч, а выбрать, чтоб согласился *ЧЕСТНО РАБОТАТЬ* за "депутатскую зарплату" - некого.

Цитата.
"...на сегодняшний день среднемесячная заработная плата в местных государственных администрациях составляет *1 тыс 700 грн*, а в органах местного самоуправления – в среднем *2 тыс грн*."
http://rus.newsru.ua/finance/06oct2009/zarplat_print.html

"17.06.2010 
Зарплата начинающего  чиновника в Одесской области в среднем очень низкая. Об этом корреспонденту  048 рассказал глава Одесского областного комитета профсоюза работников  государственных учреждений Украины Александр Сафронов.
«Мы считаем несправедливым,  когда минимальная заработная плата госслужащего 1 категории такая же, как у неквалифицированного  работника, - 800 грн..."
http://www.*******/article/19959

----------


## Anton

> Такое впечатление, что все Одесситы, избравшие нынешний горсовет - идиёты, выбравшие чисто ворюг-врагов. 
> 
> Проблема в элементарной *недостаче квалифицированных управленцев-менеджеров*, могущих грамотно управлять городом и желающих этого. А набрать в горсовет "малограмотных патриотов Одессы" - проблемы нету - таковых в городе минимум сотни тысяч, а выбрать, чтоб согласился *ЧЕСТНО РАБОТАТЬ* за "депутатскую зарплату" - некого.


 Депутаты горсовета зарплату не получают вообще.




> Цитата.
> "...на сегодняшний день среднемесячная заработная плата в местных государственных администрациях составляет *1 тыс 700 грн*, а в органах местного самоуправления – в среднем *2 тыс грн*."
> http://rus.newsru.ua/finance/06oct2009/zarplat_print.html
> 
> "17.06.2010 
> Зарплата начинающего  чиновника в Одесской области в среднем очень низкая. Об этом корреспонденту  048 рассказал глава Одесского областного комитета профсоюза работников  государственных учреждений Украины Александр Сафронов.
> «Мы считаем несправедливым,  когда минимальная заработная плата госслужащего 1 категории такая же, как у неквалифицированного  работника, - 800 грн..."
> http://www.*******/article/19959


 Это примеры зарплат гос. чиновников, а не депутатов.

----------


## Пушкин

> Такое впечатление, что все Одесситы, избравшие нынешний горсовет - идиёты, выбравшие чисто ворюг-врагов. 
> 
> Проблема в элементарной *недостаче квалифицированных управленцев-менеджеров*, могущих грамотно управлять городом и желающих этого. А набрать в горсовет "малограмотных патриотов Одессы" - проблемы нету - таковых в городе минимум сотни тысяч, а выбрать, чтоб согласился *ЧЕСТНО РАБОТАТЬ* за "депутатскую зарплату" - некого.


 Ох как плохо ты думаешь об одесситах и не стыдно? - мы и за Гурвица были и этот депутатский корпус избрали голосуя за партии, но нас попросту очередной раз поимели, отсутствие информации и не добросовестность многих сидящих на Думской и привели к уничтожению склонов, к разрушению города и воровству нашей общей собственности.
Управленцев не достаточно, а кто их пустит управлять городом? Гурвиц что ли ищет таланты? У нас управленцев квалифицированых - больше чем где либо - одна из самых популярных специальностей была и после развала ЧМП и других предприятий - знаешь сколько управленческих кадров разного уровня осталось? А сколько кадров ездило за рубеж по различным программа поднимать свою квалификацию знаешь?
А пока у нас будут выбирать в мэры прорабов из других регионов с опытом с гулькин нос - мы и будем терять всё вокруг нас..." Пусть Одесса страдает -  я же дам её любовь" Так вот, Одесса ещё пострадает, а потом выкинет эту всю шушеру на х...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTfxqDjL0KY&featurelayer_embedded#!
И будет нам счастье :smileflag:

----------


## _A_l_

Додаток 50
до постанови Кабінету Міністрів України від 9 березня 2006 р. N 268 

СХЕМА
посадових окладів керівних працівників і спеціалістів апарату міських (крім мм. Києва та Севастополя) рад та їх виконавчих комітетів

Міський голова   |    2461   
Перший заступник міського голови|    2215

http://zakon1.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=268-2006-%EF

Может быть, они и не депутаты ))).

----------


## _A_l_

> Ох как плохо ты думаешь об одесситах и не стыдно? - мы и за Гурвица были и этот депутатский корпус избрали голосуя за партии, но *нас попросту очередной раз поимели*...


 Поиметь можно только "тупого адиёта", но никак не здравомыслящего Одессита. 

Выражение типа "нас, Одесситов, поимели" на наш Одесский язык переводится не иначе "Вы, Одесситы, идиоты". 

Так вот я с этим "*нас попросту очередной раз поимели*" категорически не согласен...

----------


## Пушкин

А что ж ты всю фразу не цитируешь? Так только засланные казачки делают, которые свою мзду отрабатывают.




> Ох как плохо ты думаешь об одесситах и не стыдно? - мы и за Гурвица были и этот депутатский корпус избрали голосуя за партии, но нас попросту очередной раз поимели, отсутствие информации и не добросовестность многих сидящих на Думской и привели к уничтожению склонов, к разрушению города и воровству нашей общей собственности.
> У

----------


## _A_l_

Почему эффективно работает крупная корпорация, например, всем известный российский "Газпром"? А вот почему: 

_"Годовая базовая зарплата председателя правления ОАО «Газпром» Алексея Миллера составляет 1,4 млн. долларов, следует из официальных материалов компании. 
Годовой фонд базовой заработной платы 76 топ-менеджеров компании составляет 36,9 млн. долларов. Вдвое меньше председателя правления, по 700 тысяч долларов в год, зарабатывают шесть заместителей председателя правления, руководитель аппарата правления и главный бухгалтер «Газпрома».
Базовый оклад восьми членов правления и генеральных директоров двадцати крупнейших дочерних обществ составляет 500 тысяч долларов в год. Остальные менеджеры - гендиректоры еще 20 «дочек», пять замруководителя аппарата правления, три советника главы правления, руководитель секретариата совета директоров и председатель тендерного комитета получают зарплату исходя из годовой суммы в 400 тысяч долларов. 
Правление «Газпрома» предлагает стимулировать менеджмент годовыми бонусами, а также запустить для них специальную опционную программу, предполагающую продажу им акций концерна."_


Теперь подумаем, как работают на свои оклады в 1400-1800 грн, скажем начальники управлений горсовета и их замесители. 
Есть у них нормальная *мотивация* к качественному производительному труду? 
Станет квалифицированный топ-менеджер вообще работать за такую зарплату?

----------


## Ser.Fil

> а причем тут хоть какое-то образование? голосуйте за тех, кого знаете лично и он вызывает симпатию, или на крайний случай - голосуйте за тех кого знают ваши друзья. 
> И не стоит забывать, что все решения принимает гор рада - конечное слово за гор радой. И если даже изменятся клоуны, то кукловоды у партий всё те же, и интересы всё те же. Думаю не сложно узнать (в общих чертах) кто за чего голосовал.
> 
>  А за выбранных отвечают те, кто голосовал (есть достойные примеры выбранных? - вот то то же).


 Есть Достойные, и прошу их запомнить: 

(голосовали ПРОТИВ застройки склонов Жовтневого р-на, ПРОТИВ выделения  участка и застройки склонов от пер Кренкеля до Отрады, ПРОТИВ отклонения протеста прокурора по Родинской стройке на пляже под "Россией", и как правило такие же порядочные голосования по другим вопросам по застройке и памятникам архитектуры, и жизнедеятельности города в интересах города и дела и одесситов)

БАЛИНОВ Анатолий Конкович

БЛОШЕНКО Софья Васильевна

ГЕОРГИЕНКО Наталья Анатольевна

КОЗАЧИШИНА Валентина Николаевна

ФОЛОМИЕВ Олег Александрович

Вот так: из 121 депутата настоящих порядочных Одесситов принципиальных и последовательных ВСЕГО ПЯТЬ !!!

----------


## Люд-milka

> Есть Достойные, и прошу их запомнить: 
> 
> Вот так: из 121 депутата настоящих порядочных Одесситов принципиальных и последовательных ВСЕГО ПЯТЬ !!!


 не хочется Вас огорчать, но то, что они не голосовали - еще таки ничего не значит.
потому как если есть необходимое для принятия решения большинство - зачем платить больше?
соответственно, те, кому не заплатили голосуют как бы честно. но это совершенно не значит, что при другом раскладе в горсовете их бы так же благополучно не купили, как и других. 
увы, как это ни грустно сознавать.

нет, ну мы конечно же верим...
но все же хочется иметь в горсовете людей, которые не продаются *ни при каких* обстоятельствах. хотя, надо признать, в природе такие особи рождаются крайне редко...

----------


## _A_l_

> [U]Есть Достойные, и прошу их запомнить: 
> БАЛИНОВ Анатолий Конкович
> БЛОШЕНКО Софья Васильевна
> ГЕОРГИЕНКО Наталья Анатольевна
> КОЗАЧИШИНА Валентина Николаевна
> ФОЛОМИЕВ Олег Александрович
> Вот так: из 121 депутата настоящих порядочных Одесситов принципиальных и последовательных ВСЕГО ПЯТЬ !!!


 *БАЛИНОВ Анатолий Конкович* Наша Украина
*БЛОШЕНКО Софья Васильевна* Блок Н.Витренко «Народная оппозиция»
*ГЕОРГИЕНКО Наталья Анатольевна* внефракционный
*КОЗАЧИШИНА Валентина Николаевна* Блок Н.Витренко «Народная оппозиция»
*ФОЛОМИЕВ Олег Александрович* Блок Н.Витренко «Народная оппозиция»

Вот, оказывется, что достойные - ето из "Блок Н.Витренко «Народная оппозиция»"

----------


## Скрытик

Вы знаете - еще немного и эта юродивая останется единственным политиком, не изменившим своим идеалам

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну, в таком случае честно будет вообще не идти голосовать.
> *Я никого из кандидатов в мэры не знаю лично.* И мои друзья тоже. Прошли те времена, когда в Одессе все друг друга знали или, по крайней мере, имели общих знакомых.
> Тогда на выборы придет совсем немного людей, лично знающих кандидатов... Ну, и какой будет результат? Тот же, что на сессии горсовета.
> А когда смотрим, кто как голосовал на сессиях - подавляющее большинство голосует так, как будто они враги всех одесситов.
> Хотя, почему "как будто"?
> Пока у человека есть возможность и себе построить коттеджик у моря, он всегда будет голосовать за "дерибан" склонов.
> 
> Так кого Вы предлагаете?


 Ну выдвиньте друзей или пусть друзья выдвинут Вас.  А в противном случае - определить пушистость кота по цвету мешка в котором он сидит не возможно (особенно если хотели бы купить поросёнка). 
 А по другоиу - все будет то же самое.
 Тем более вы за ПР проголосуете, хоть они дерибанят на полную и единогласно, бо вони "нет НАТО" ( это предположение )

----------


## _A_l_

> ... когда смотрим, кто как голосовал на сессиях - подавляющее большинство голосует так, как будто они враги всех одесситов.


 На самом деле у них в 90% случаев просто нету другого выхода - они голосуют за МЕНЬШЕЕ зло из нескольких возможных. 

Пример.
Одно ныне нормально действующее Одесское предприятие, созданное в начале 60-х годов прошлого века (в Малиновском районе) 2,5 года оформляло землеустроительную документацию (землеотвод 1963 г.) на аренду земельного участка чуток меньше 1 га, занимаемого этим предприятием. И, наконец, после согласования арендной ставки (3% в год от стоимости участка) вопрос о передаче в аренду участка  был вынесен на сессию горсовета. А там было депутатами внесено предложение о повышении арендного тарифа до 12% и в таком виде проголосовано большинством - хотели как лучше.
Результат - участок в аренду не взят (собственник - *государство* не согласилось на обдираловку порядка 1 млн. грн. в год), предприятие продолжает вносить просто по Закону плату за землю. Потеря горбюджета - больше 200 тыс. грн. в год.
И таких примеров - многие сотни...

----------


## Буджак

У Вас странная подмена понятий. То, что "нет НАТО" - это весьма пользительно и достойно, и я тому очень рад. Что же касается муниципальной власти, то она никоим образом не определяет внешнеполитический курс государства. По сути, обычному гражданину наплевать, за или против НАТО мэр... Если в городе хорошо освещены улицы, есть холодная и горячая вода, свет, зимой батареи горячие, на улицах чисто, во дворах нельзя сломать ногу старушкам, ибо там светло и асфальт ровный, если есть пляжи и проходы к ним, если деревья не вырубаются, а наоборот, их высаживают, парки являются собственностью города, в рекреационных зонах нет и не может быть никакого строительства, муниципальная собственность не уходит нужным людям, то это хороший мэр, даже если НАТО его вообще не волнует.

----------


## K_McKormik

> хоть какую-то разницу в деятельности одного и другого заметили?


 Справедливости ради надо отметить, что "ям имени Гурвица" на городских дорогах нет.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Ага,  только желательно чтоб и режиссер был другой


 А режиссер как раз и не изменится. Режиссер один - малость озолотившееся жлобъе, которое из кожи вон лезет чтоб выделиться личным котеджиком в рекреационной зоне.

----------


## serg-shs

> У Вас странная подмена понятий. То, что "нет НАТО" - это весьма пользительно и достойно, и я тому очень рад. Что же касается муниципальной власти, то она никоим образом не определяет внешнеполитический курс государства. По сути, обычному гражданину наплевать, за или против НАТО мэр... Если в городе хорошо освещены улицы, есть холодная и горячая вода, свет, зимой батареи горячие, на улицах чисто, во дворах нельзя сломать ногу старушкам, ибо там светло и асфальт ровный, если есть пляжи и проходы к ним, если деревья не вырубаются, а наоборот, их высаживают, парки являются собственностью города, в рекреационных зонах нет и не может быть никакого строительства, муниципальная собственность не уходит нужным людям, то это хороший мэр, даже если НАТО его вообще не волнует.


 Вы как буд-то не в Одессе живете, одесские ТВ никогда не видели, не видели публичных акций балотирующихся в орган местного самоуправления, их призывов и листовок... 
 Дело в том, что деньги от "России" пойдут на борьбу с НАТО, и дружбу с РФ {я не ставлю ни смайликов ни кавычек - большинство населения города с лёгкостью принимает подобное за чистую монету, как и многое другое (и вы говорите - люди здесь не причем... идиотизм - он везде причём )}

----------


## serg-shs

> *На самом деле у них в 90% случаев просто нету другого выхода - они голосуют за МЕНЬШЕЕ зло из нескольких возможных*. 
> 
> Пример.
> Одно ныне нормально действующее Одесское предприятие, созданное в начале 60-х годов прошлого века (в Малиновском районе) 2,5 года оформляло землеустроительную документацию (землеотвод 1963 г.) на аренду земельного участка чуток меньше 1 га, занимаемого этим предприятием. И, наконец, после согласования арендной ставки (3% в год от стоимости участка) вопрос о передаче в аренду участка  был вынесен на сессию горсовета. А там было депутатами внесено предложение о повышении арендного тарифа до 12% и в таком виде проголосовано большинством - хотели как лучше.
> Результат - участок в аренду не взят (собственник - *государство* не согласилось на обдираловку порядка 1 млн. грн. в год), предприятие продолжает вносить просто по Закону плату за землю. Потеря горбюджета - больше 200 тыс. грн. в год.
> И таких примеров - многие сотни...


 да, вы правы - хотелось бы ВСЮ Одессу оптом, а приходится по санаторию, по кусочку пляжа, по кусочку склона и в розницу...   т.е. это не самое максимальное зло на которое они способны - это меньшее из зол.

----------


## Буджак

> Вы как буд-то не в Одессе живете, одесские ТВ никогда не видели, не видели публичных акций балотирующихся в орган местного самоуправления, их призывов и листовок... 
> Дело в том, что деньги от "России" пойдут на борьбу с НАТО, и дружбу с РФ {я не ставлю ни смайликов ни кавычек - большинство населения города с лёгкостью принимает подобное за чистую монету, как и многое другое (и вы говорите - люди здесь не причем... идиотизм - он везде причём )}


 У меня такое впечатление, что Вам совершенно безразлична судьба наших склонов. Ваше появление в этой теме обусловлено желанием пиарить свои взгляды в области внешней и частично внутренней политики. Вспомните, Ваше первое появление здесь ознаменовалось выступлением на тему судимостей Януковича. Потом вдруг появилось НАТО... Что будет дальше, землетрясение в Чили? Вполне возможно, ибо связь с застройкой склонов у всего этого одна и та же - отсутствие всякой связи...

----------


## m-ilya

> Ну, в таком случае честно будет вообще не идти голосовать.


 Абсолютно непонятный мне подход, который в принципе, подходит дерибанщикам. Что мешает прийти на выборы, и проголосовать против всех?
Это две большие разницы: Люди выразили свое полное недоверие, или просто поленились прийти на выборы. Так и скажут дерибанщики, типа нас вообще-то одесситы поддерживают, но к сожалению, на выборы по разным причинам не ходят. Вам подходит такая интерпретация Вашего игнорирования выборов?

----------


## serg-shs

> У меня такое впечатление, что Вам совершенно безразлична судьба наших склонов. Ваше появление в этой теме обусловлено желанием пиарить свои взгляды в области внешней и частично внутренней политики. Вспомните, Ваше первое появление здесь ознаменовалось выступлением на тему судимостей Януковича. Потом вдруг появилось НАТО... Что будет дальше, землетрясение в Чили? Вполне возможно, ибо связь с застройкой склонов у всего этого одна и та же - отсутствие всякой связи...


 Вам виднее - это старая истина о умении наблюдать засорённость чужих глаз. Так что вам таки виднее.
 Но всё так же не понятно, как непосредственно ВЫ ЗАЩИЩАЕТЕ СКЛОНЫ? ИЛИ КАКИЕ ПРЕДЛАГАЕТЕ ВАРИАНТЫ?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> У меня такое впечатление, что Вам совершенно безразлична судьба наших склонов. Ваше появление в этой теме обусловлено желанием пиарить свои взгляды в области внешней и частично внутренней политики. Вспомните, Ваше первое появление здесь ознаменовалось выступлением на тему судимостей Януковича. Потом вдруг появилось НАТО... Что будет дальше, землетрясение в Чили? Вполне возможно, ибо связь с застройкой склонов у всего этого одна и та же - отсутствие всякой связи...


 Склоны и НАТО вещи как не странно взаимосвязанные. Пока люди ведуться на такие разводки и быстрей выходят на митинги за или против НАТО под шумок дерибаниться все и вся.

----------


## Буджак

Я никак не защищаю склоны. И вариантов (в рамках закона) не существует. Склоны уже разорваны на клочки стаей гиен во главе с мэром. Остается только иметь совесть кому-то, чтобы не использовать эту тему для того, чтобы пиарить свои политические взгляды.

----------


## serg-shs

> Склоны и НАТО вещи как не странно взаимосвязанные. Пока люди ведуться на такие разводки и быстрей выходят на митинги за или против НАТО под шумок дерибаниться все и вся.


 Зря Вы так, про СВЯТЫЕ ВЕЩИ (все что не объяснимо довольно часто свято). Да подавляющее большинство гор совета* бросится* к натовским танкам ... с предложениями отдыха у моря и долговременной аренды склонов и пляжей.

----------


## serg-shs

> *Я никак не защищаю склоны.* И вариантов (в рамках закона) не существует. Склоны уже разорваны на клочки стаей гиен во главе с мэром. Остается только иметь совесть кому-то, чтобы не использовать эту тему для того, чтобы пиарить свои политические взгляды.


 Ну не скромничайте - вы регулярно голосуете за тех, кто голосует за застройку склонов (или пустырей, как проводится по документам) у моря. Они голосуют за склоны для себя, любимого, и опять Вы готовы в глотку вцепиться, кто против таких "народных избранников".  Так что склоны и лично вы, так или иначе - повязаны. 
 Или дерибан проходит без решений местных советов? а местные советы получаются без выборов? 
 Но с другой стороны если вы не защищаете склоны  


> Я никак не защищаю склоны.


  - то зачем здесь находитесь? делаете какую-то аналитику о процессах и причинах? (где она?)

----------


## Буджак

Была угроза вступления в НАТО - склоны застраивали. Минула она - продолжают застраивать и дерибанить... Надо быть совсем уж слепым, чтобы не замечать этого и скать причинно-следственную связь там, где ее точно нет.

----------


## serg-shs

> Была *угроза вступления*(*) в НАТО - склоны застраивали. Минула она - продолжают застраивать и дерибанить... Надо быть совсем уж слепым, чтобы не замечать этого и скать причинно-следственную связь там, где ее точно нет.


 да вы правы - связи нет, но лохи ведутся (и лохов много - ой как много). Т.е. если, например вести речь против застройки и в первую очередь против подобных  решений гор рады, а еще в большей степени против подобной гор рады, то это будет не так актуально, как "нет НАТЫ" и результат - на манеже всё те же, т.е. те кто дерибанит парки вдоль и поперёк, и дерибан продолжается; резиновая кукла "нет НАТЫ" отрабатывает на сотни %.

(*) - если б вы знали какая нищета царит в станах НАТЫ (духовная конечно), а что там с парками, реками, морями делают - так ни в сказке сказать ни пером описать, одно слово- "жуть". И какое духовное богатство расплёскано в СНГ - да просто несоизмеримый кладезь - иди и собирай (главное в какашки не вступить - бывает)

----------


## Буджак

Да, тяжелый случай... Раз я был на митинге против НАТО, на соответствующий митинг против застройки склонов я уже не пойду... Не подлежит сомнению, что, если бы все одесситы были за вступление в НАТО, то склоны бы не застраивались... Потому как одесситы дружно стали бы протестовать и побили бы Гурвица. Но все не так. Склоны действительно мало волнуют большинство одесситов. Кто-то живет на Котовского и на тех склонах не бывает. Кто-то вообще мало ходит на море или не ходит вовсе, ему достаточно скверика возле дома. Кто-то в большей мере озабочен своим материальным положением, и ему пофигу, есть ли склоны. 
Что до Вашего примечания, то Вы уподобились господину Гриценко, который додумался вякнуть в эфире, что Украина хочет вступить в НАТО, потому как там живут лучше и пьют более чистую воду. Поймите сами и объясните ему, что НАТО - не экономический или экологический союз, но военный. Он ен регулирует торговые отношения, не ставит целью развития экономики и не устанавливает стандартов питьевой воды. И если шведы туда вступят, они не станут жить лучше, как и голландцы, выйдя из сего союза, не станут жить хуже. И качество воды в их кранах не изменится... 
С упорством, достойным финансового аналитика, Вы все время стараетесь притянуть за уши к проблеме склонов президентские выборы, судимости Януковича, теперь вдруг НАТО... Думаю, что и до языковой проблемы недалеко (а может, это уже было?)... Лучше Вам сделать 10-летний прогноз индекса S&P, основываясь на солнечной активности, средней температуре в США и результатах бейсбольной команды "Янки".

----------


## Скрытик

Буджак, я тоже считаю что тема НАТО раздута, а тема склонов нет. Но там было на несколько порядков больше людей. Почему?

----------


## serg-shs

> Да, тяжелый случай... Раз я был на митинге против НАТО, на соответствующий митинг против застройки склонов я уже не пойду... Не подлежит сомнению, что, если бы все одесситы были за вступление в НАТО, то склоны бы не застраивались... Потому как одесситы дружно стали бы протестовать и побили бы Гурвица. Но все не так. Склоны действительно мало волнуют большинство одесситов. Кто-то живет на Котовского и на тех склонах не бывает. Кто-то вообще мало ходит на море или не ходит вовсе, ему достаточно скверика возле дома. Кто-то в большей мере озабочен своим материальным положением, и ему пофигу, есть ли склоны. 
> Что до Вашего примечания, то Вы уподобились господину Гриценко, который додумался вякнуть в эфире, что Украина хочет вступить в НАТО, потому как там живут лучше и пьют более чистую воду. Поймите сами и объясните ему, что НАТО - не экономический или экологический союз, но военный. Он ен регулирует торговые отношения, не ставит целью развития экономики и не устанавливает стандартов питьевой воды. И если шведы туда вступят, они не станут жить лучше, как и голландцы, выйдя из сего союза, не станут жить хуже. И качество воды в их кранах не изменится... 
> С упорством, достойным финансового аналитика, Вы все время стараетесь притянуть за уши к проблеме склонов президентские выборы, судимости Януковича, теперь вдруг НАТО... Думаю, что и до языковой проблемы недалеко (а может, это уже было?)... Лучше Вам сделать 10-летний прогноз индекса S&P, основываясь на солнечной активности, средней температуре в США и результатах бейсбольной команды "Янки".


 конечно тяжелый - особенно при том, что орган местного самоуправления - это орган решающий какую ямку и как засыпать и где посадить цветочки,... застроить склоны, раздать землю (это из реалий) а военные союзы, внешнеполитическая деятельность - это вообще не из той оперы (в каком-то фильме колхозники писали от колхоза ультиматум л. Керзону - это все из этой же серии). Но мотивация голосования за ту или иную партию на местных выборах находится в плоскости - "нет НАТЫ" (это ШОСа практически нет - участники так и норовят сожрать друг друга, а НАТО - есть) и пр. 
 А первопричина проблем склонов(И МНОГИХ МНОГИХ МЕСТНЫХ ПРОБЛЕМ) лежит исключительно в рамках решений міськради. 
 И если сограждане будут проявлять такую же тупость , как и до нынешнего времени, то и склонам хана, и тарифы будут немерены (тарифы ЖКХ тоже утверждает міськрада, кстати) и дома не будут приниматься вовремя, и дерьмо без всякой очистки будут лить то в море, то в Хаджибей и пр. пр. отаке.
 А вы поспрашивайте почему голосовали за тех или иных? и какие задачи пытались поставить избранникам - достойнейшим людям. Сами поспрашивайте.

----------


## Буджак

Начали за здравие, закончили за упокой. Если Вы все еще не поняли, что склоны - это очень большие деньги, причем личные деньги, от которых мало кто откажется, то дальнейшие разговоры с Вами бесполезны. Просто противно, что Вы пиарите свои взгляды, не имеющие никакого отношения к склонам, именно в этой теме.

----------


## Буджак

> Буджак, я тоже считаю что тема НАТО раздута, а тема склонов нет. Но там было на несколько порядков больше людей. Почему?


 Не знаю. Для меня склоны гораздо важнее, это одна из двух самых серьезных проблем. По той причине, что это сильно ударит по стране, но вот по мне не ударит никак... Видимо, многие считают, что застройка склонов не ударит по ним.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Уважаемые Буджак и serg-shs, вы оба не являетесь сторонниками застройки склонов, - ЭТО главное!  Зачем же так активно друг с другом спорить? Просто кто-то недопонял другого или кто-то не смог ясно объяснить свой взгляд на сабж, ИМХО. 
 - С моей "колокольни" противоречий не вижу между : "*склоны - это очень большие деньги*, причем личные деньги, от которых мало кто откажется.." и тем, что митинги за\против НАТО\язык\.. это тоже *деньги*, которые *работают на отвлечение*\зомбирование\манипулирование "электората" от других, более важных для одесситов проблем, в данном случае - *от незаконного ДЕРИБАНА*\превращения *общего достояни одесской громады - Парка "Юбилейный" на Склонах* в эти самые "*личные* очень большие деньги".

----------


## Буджак

Какие там деньги? Склоны же - это деньги реальные, причем такие, которые можно поделить довольно узкому кругу лиц, то есть доля конкретного чиновника весьма значительна. Именно поэтому эту гидру не победить. Деньги можно победить только деньгами (альтернатива - физическое устранение). А таких денег у нас нет... У меня точно нет!

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> Какие там деньги? Склоны же - это деньги реальные, причем такие, которые можно поделить довольно узкому кругу лиц, то есть доля конкретного чиновника весьма значительна. Именно поэтому эту гидру не победить. Деньги можно победить только деньгами (альтернатива - физическое устранение). А таких денег у нас нет... У меня точно нет!


  - Вы совершенно правы, но..те "небольшие" деньги - на отвлечение.. электората ПОЗВОЛЯЮТ "нажить непосильным трудом" те самые "реальные..", где "доля конкретного чиновника..", причем совершенно "безболезненно" - почти без проблем.., ИМХО.

----------


## Буджак

Да нет же! Неужели кто-то думает, что никчемная и никому не интересная тема вхождения в НАТО была просто придумана Гурвицем и его подручными, чтобы отвлечь от дерибана склонов? Конечно, нет! Кому склоны важны, тому они не станут важны в меньшей степени из-за НАТО, поскольку эти вопросы никак не связаны между собой. Дело в том, что очень мало людей, для кого они важны. Большинство равнодушны (у них теща сварливая, ребенок чихает, дедушка упал на лестнице и ушибся), или одобряют застройку, им асфальт и стоянки вокруг высотных зданий милее парков. Потому как культурно! Вот и все... И маховик уже не остановить, раньше надо было. Теперь, когда наше побережье украсилось этой мерзостью, шансов нет. Они были до того, когда НИ ОДНА высотка там построена не была. Там, где один - там сколько угодно (ограничения только по площади побережья). ПРимер - окраина Красногорска (МО). Там Громов решил подзаработать и дал землеотвод на строительство коттеджного поселка рядом с Москва-рекой. Местные жители всегда туда ходили на пляж. Вдруг они нашли там забор... Охраннику дали в морду (втроем), сломали и пошли... И все так ходят и все нормально. Показали даже чиновницу, она так цинично и сказала - пусть пока ходят, на будущий год уже не пройдут. А Красногорск (считая Павшинскую пойму) - не мелкий городишко, четверть Одессы рядом с МКАД. А почему? А потому, что у воды - самая дорогая недвижимость... Люди молчали, когда у воды строили монолиты по 30 этажей, потому что было валом где пройти к берегу. А когда все загадили, купаться стало негде - уже было поздно - инвесторам понравилось продавать квартиры дороже, а чиновникам - класть в карман пачки долларов за землеотвод, митинги (не очень многочисленные) ни к чему не привели. И тут ни к чему не приведут... Даже если этот выход к берегу уже последний. Так и у нас. К морю пока можно пройти? Можно. И хорошо... Такова, видимо, психология.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Да, нет это вам кажется, что все так просто и темы НАТО, языка и застройки не взаимосвязаны. Один мой знакомый с Крыма, не помню точно какой городок, что то наподобие Симеиза, тоже всегда возмущался по этому поводу: как только протесты против НАТО или Сибриз - жди появление очередного забора возле пляжа. Сейчас они уже эту фишку просекли и рьяно не бегут с флагами и надувными матрасами.

----------


## Буджак

У нас все застраивалось, когда никто про это НАТО и не слышал, а когда у нас появился климовский забор? Ему НАТО потребовалось? Беда в том, что в нашей тсране закон, что дышло, чиновники всесильны, а победить их можно только перекупив или убив. Впрочем, так всегда было - "Не страшат тебя громы небесные/ А земные ты держишь в руках" (Н.А. Некрасов). И народ, все еще "одержимый холопским недугом". Зачем тут НАТО???

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Конечно же Гурвиц "один из.."длинной цепочки "любителей" склонов\пляжей и, вероятно не только в Одессе..,да и не он начинал.. с этим никто не спорит ,впрочем, как и организация вышеупомянутых полит. митингов - не местная инициатива, ИМХО, - а связь, всё-таки, есть.. А спорить с Вами не хочу), Вы во многом правы.. и особых противоречий с вашей точкой зрения - не вижу).

----------


## -Ariadna-

> У нас все застраивалось, когда никто про это НАТО и не слышал, а когда у нас появился климовский забор? Ему НАТО потребовалось? Беда в том, что в нашей тсране закон, что дышло, чиновники всесильны, а победить их можно только перекупив или убив. Впрочем, так всегда было - "Не страшат тебя громы небесные/ А земные ты держишь в руках" (Н.А. Некрасов). И народ, все еще "одержимый холопским недугом". Зачем тут НАТО???


 Зачем? Да просто дискредитировать любой протест или чего лучше направить в нужное русло.

----------


## Буджак

А что, были протесты? Такие же, как в Красногорске. Просто по неведомой мне причине большинству это все равно. Вот, ради эксперимента позвонил трем своим друзьям, с которыми вместе вырос, все живут и по сей день недалеко от склонов. Ни один не озаботился этой проблемой. Да, Гурвиц гад... Да, климов тоже. И Рондин, и Кивалов. Да, строить там нельзя. Но и все...

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Практичний посібник «Право на доступ до інформації з питань містобудування». 
Издано правильными (и хорошо знакомыми) людьми. 
*Качаем тут*.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

"«Я зв'язався з віце-прем'єр-міністром Борисом Колесниковим і запитав у нього - наскільки ця дорога має відношення до Євро-2012. На що віце-прем'єр-міністр мені відповів: «Ніякого відношення до Євро ця дорога не має», - заявив Кармазін. "
Отсюда:
infocorn.org.ua/2010/07/22/doba__gepa_brehaly_pro_park_kolesnykov_zdaye_svoyi  h

Как все-таки здорово, что в Одессе отменили игры Евро-2012.

И еще, практически по теме - городская земля, НАТО и выборы.
infocorn.org.ua/2010/07/21/ya_dolzhen_byt'_predel'no_trezv_chtoby_v_grafu_pos  tavyt'_krest

----------


## JN

> И еще, практически по теме - городская земля, НАТО и выборы.
> infocorn.org.ua/2010/07/21/ya_dolzhen_byt'_predel'no_trezv_chtoby_v_grafu_pos  tavyt'_krest


 Приветствуем автора! :smileflag: 
Логика понятна, поскольку "денег нет", то надо выбирать тех, кто не ворует. Кого??? В любом случае эту ссылку надо отсюда перепостить в "Выборы мэра..." и прочей сволоты.

----------


## Буджак

> поскольку "денег нет", то надо выбирать тех, кто не ворует. Кого???


 Я бы даже не так поставил вопрос. Из того, что некто не ворует сейчас, не следует, что он не станет воровать, получив главное городское кресло. Вопрос в том, какую городскую собственность он НЕ будет воровать. Чтобы хоть что-то было святое у человека...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Приветствуем автора!
> Логика понятна, поскольку "денег нет", то надо выбирать тех, кто не ворует.


 Даже если есть. Я бы сказал: "особенно, если есть "  :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Нет, ну господа, я же взял слова "денег нет" в кавычки!
Зачем приписывать мне любимый аргумент тех, кто оправдывает им свое неумение деньги зарабатывать и поэтому пытается убедить в *невозможности не продать*, то что мы не хотим продавать.

Сережа, в твоей статье не отмечена еще одна особенность статуса "местных избранников". Они не просто распоряжаются имуществом территориальной гормады не соответствуюшим "доверенности" способом. Они сами эту самую "доверенность" составляют и ее же утверждают.

----------


## serg-shs

> Какие там деньги? Склоны же - это деньги реальные, причем такие, которые можно поделить довольно узкому кругу лиц, то есть доля конкретного чиновника весьма значительна. Именно поэтому эту гидру не победить. Деньги можно победить только деньгами (*альтернатива - физическое устранение*). А таких денег у нас нет... У меня точно нет!


 ну ну

(а "пиарить свои взгляды" - это как?)

----------


## Destin

Цитата: "Пока городские власти что есть силы отбиваются от нападок прокуратуры и общественных организаций, все идет своим чередом. Срок полномочий мэра Одессы Эдуарда Гурвица и депутатов подходит к концу, а в Южной Пальмире еще осталась свободная земля. Нужно торопиться… "

http://realt.ua/Statti/0_Index.php?idn=59085&idr=256

----------


## Пушкин

Я прошу тебя, ВСЕВЫШНИЙ, денно и нощно,
Облегчи их подчас непосильную ношу..
Дай тепла им зимой, дай без засухи лета,
Озари их надеждой,что песня не спета.
Пусть хватает им юмора, хлеба, зарплат...
И пускай наконец-то отстоят прибрежный парк..
И чтоб телефонные связки не рвались,
И чтоб город во мраке не слеп, как в подвале.
Чтоб сердечные реки не вышли из русла,
И чтоб не было пасмурно в душах и пусто....
И чтоб парус белел,и чтоб все были сыты...
Помоги им , Господь,ведь они-ОДЕССИТЫ!

----------


## Буджак

> (а "пиарить свои взгляды" - это как?)


 Это Вы спрашиваете? Очень просто - в теме о склонах постоянно упоминать о судимостях Януковича, о НАТО, связывая это с застройкой склонов. Вот так... как Вы это и делаете. Я в этой теме ни разу не касался политических вопросов - для этого есть другие разделы на форуме. Вы делаете иначе, это и есть пиар.

----------


## m-ilya

> Да, нет это вам кажется, что все так просто и темы НАТО, языка и застройки не взаимосвязаны. Один мой знакомый с Крыма, не помню точно какой городок, что то наподобие Симеиза, тоже всегда возмущался по этому поводу: как только протесты против НАТО или Сибриз - жди появление очередного забора возле пляжа. Сейчас они уже эту фишку просекли и рьяно не бегут с флагами и надувными матрасами.


 Политиканы всегда пытались помыть свои грязные ручки на теме застройки "Юбилейного" это недопустимо, мы уже объелись упомянутых тем, мы уже давно поняли, что никакой принципиальной разницы между разноцветными политиками нет. Есть оранжево-бело-голубое  стремление присвоить себе максимальное количество ресурсов. При этом, присваивая природные ресурсы олигархия использует их настолько нерационально, насколько это вообще возможно, то есть, уничтожает  для получения сиюминутной выгоды в финансовом эквиваленте. Попытки прицепить сода язык НАТО и т.п. льют воду на мельницу этих деятелей, так как помимо финансовых выгод они получают еще и политические.

----------


## serg-shs

> Это Вы спрашиваете? Очень просто - в теме о склонах постоянно упоминать о судимостях Януковича, о НАТО, связывая это с застройкой склонов. Вот так... как Вы это и делаете. Я в этой теме ни разу не касался политических вопросов - для этого есть другие разделы на форуме. Вы делаете иначе, это и есть пиар.


 оказывается это "пиарить"  ...  да с иностранными заимствованиями в рус.яз. у вас напряженка (и не только с заимствованиями)... не интересно с Вами - хоть словарь какой-то почитайте что ли...
 Отступление: какова вероятность понимания постов, если человек сам не может оперировать словарным (жаргонным) запасом...

----------


## Буджак

Очень приятно читать это. Когда человеку нечего больше сказать по теме и он переходит на личности, это означает лишь одно - лапки кверху.

----------


## serg-shs

> Очень приятно читать это. Когда человеку нечего больше сказать по теме и он переходит на личности, это означает лишь одно - лапки кверху.


 это ваше право считать так или иначе... исключительно ваше.
Но!!!! разговаривать хоть о чем-то можно только с человеком, который хоть немного владеет понятийным аппаратом... (а это явно не Вы  )

----------


## serg-shs

Кстати, вот если бы была тема о изнасилованиях (ну уничтожение парков - тоже в чем-то насилие). То наверняка нашлись бы те, которые говорил о вычленении из общественной жизни людей фигурирующих в данных действиях (один политик - был замечен, кстати), о изоляции данных индивидуумов и пр. пр. ну и естественно - непосредственный отпор насильнику, но очень высока вероятность, что найдётся много таких, которые будут советовать ... вазелин (или чего там).   Просто ход обсуждения навел, в контексте "склоны обречены, бо это деньги, а у меня их нет" и пр...

----------


## Destin

Охренеть! Этот нехороший человек, этот ... уже до волнорезов добрался!


http://odessa-daily.com.ua/component/content/article/116/17689-na-plyagax-snesyt-volnorezu.html

http://www.odesinform.net/index.php?news=14787&p=sin

----------


## m-ilya

*Буджак, serg-shs* Друзья, не взять ли нам за правило избегать политических оттенков в этой теме? Ведь не секрет, что среди противников застройки много людей с диаметрально противоположными взглядами на политику, А дерибанят парки, так же люди со всеми полит. взглядами, вспомните как голосовала Думская по поводу застройки "Юбилейного". Если интересно, я пороюсь, у меня где-то лежит эта информация.

----------


## m-ilya

> Охренеть! Этот нехороший человек, этот ... уже до волнорезов добрался!
> 
> 
> http://odessa-daily.com.ua/component/content/article/116/17689-na-plyagax-snesyt-volnorezu.html
> 
> http://www.odesinform.net/index.php?news=14787&p=sin


 Не, ну вы это читали?! У них возникли сомнения в эффективности волнорезов как берегозащитных сооружениях, и поэтому техническую возможность  сноса волнорезов сейчас изучают специалисты!
И откуда он взял что они наносят вред? 
Сразу закрадывается мысль, что дело не в эффективнности волнорезов, а в каких-то очередных гешефтах нашего "дорогого" мэра.

----------


## Destin

Илья, ты представляешь сколько будет стоить убрать все волнорезы? Это тебе не песок на пляжи намыть. А денежки возьмут их городского бюджета, естественно...

----------


## Олег.Л

> Не, ну вы это читали?! У них возникли сомнения в эффективности волнорезов как берегозащитных сооружениях, и поэтому техническую возможность  сноса волнорезов сейчас изучают специалисты!
> И откуда он взял что они наносят вред? 
> Сразу закрадывается мысль, что дело не в эффективнности волнорезов, а в каких-то очередных гешефтах нашего "дорогого" мэра.


 ======
Немыслимо....Вред от волнорезов есть как бы небольшой -мешает обмену водных масс в береговых зонах,но пользы от них, как от берегоукрепительных сооружений несоизмеримо больше....
На одной из ссылок были слова гурвица ,о том что волнорезы надо убрать,при этом каждый год сыпать песок на пляжи.Одной насыпки  хватило с головой ...  И после этого он еще рассуждает о том ,кто наносит ущерб экологии моря...Просто скот... Ну и  гешефты нарисовались ярким пламенем,как с ежегодной песконасыпкой,так и с переделом всей береговой линии...Скорее бы 31 число уже...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> ======
> Немыслимо....*Вред* от волнорезов есть *как бы небольшой* -мешает обмену водных масс в береговых зонах,но *пользы от них, как от берегоукрепленых сооружений несоизмеримо больше.*...


 http://www.zn.ua/3000/3320/52076/ - хоть и 2005 г., но : 



> ..владельцы одного из элитных одесских пляжей, потратив огромные деньги, завезли триста тонн чистейшего морского песка. (Который в Одессе является, представьте себе, огромным дефицитом!) Однако буквально в течение двух дней шторм унес все это богатство в морскую пучину. Остается добавить, что действующих берегоукрепительных сооружений и волноломов на этой приморской территории не имелось..


  - добавлю, что волнорезы это еще и место для обитания мидий, - все камушки\скалки засыпали песком почти везде да и рапана, будь она неладна, старается наших мидяшек уничтожить..



> ..при этом *каждый год сыпать песок на пляжи*.Одной насыпки  хватило с головой ...  И после этого он еще рассуждает о том ,кто наносит ущерб экологии моря...Просто скот... Ну и  гешефты нарисовались ярким пламенем,как с ежегодной песконасыпкой,так и с переделом всей береговой линии..


  - сколько там у О.Бендера способов..

----------


## serg-shs

> *Буджак, serg-shs* Друзья, не взять ли нам за правило избегать политических оттенков в этой теме? Ведь не секрет, что среди противников застройки много людей с диаметрально противоположными взглядами на политику, А дерибанят парки, так же люди со всеми полит. взглядами, вспомните как голосовала Думская по поводу застройки "Юбилейного". Если интересно, я пороюсь, у меня где-то лежит эта информация.


 хм... типа попробуйте снимать рубашку не снимая верхней одежды...
(теоретически возможно, конечно). Склоны застраиваются по решению горрады и в первую очередь по решениям ПР, Наша Одесса ну и других - по ситуации (обычно одного голосования ПР достаточно)!!!
 И если человек голосует за ПР и гурвицевский клан - то он автоматически голосует за уничтожение парков, безконтрольную раздачу земли и пр. пр. может чего-то такое голосование ему и даёт: ну "защита от НАТО", "защита рус.яз." и пр. фантазии(к которым органы местного самоуправления не имеют никакого отношения), но голосование за эти полит силы или людей к ним близким - путь к уничтожению склонов. И всё. 
А вариант я за ПР в местном совете, но против застройки склонов - сродни идиотизму - ну вот так вот, по факту. Или одно или другое и по другому - никак.
Не инопланетяне склоны застраивают - вот если бы таки инопланетяне - то да, политика побоку...

----------


## Пушкин

> хм... типа попробуйте снимать рубашку не снимая верхней одежды...
> (теоретически возможно, конечно). Склоны застраиваются по решению горрады и в первую очередь по решениям ПР, Наша Одесса ну и других - по ситуации (обычно одного голосования ПР достаточно)!!!
>  И если человек голосует за ПР и гурвицевский клан - то он автоматически голосует за уничтожение парков, безконтрольную раздачу земли и пр. пр. может чего-то такое голосование ему и даёт: ну "защита от НАТО", "защита рус.яз." и пр. фантазии(к которым органы местного самоуправления не имеют никакого отношения), но голосование за эти полит силы или людей к ним близким - путь к уничтожению склонов. И всё. 
> А вариант я за ПР в местном совете, но против застройки склонов - сродни идиотизму - ну вот так вот, по факту. Или одно или другое и по другому - никак.
> Не инопланетяне склоны застраивают - вот если бы таки инопланетяне - то да, политика побоку...


 Вам не надоело переливать из пустого в порожнее?

----------


## Destin

> Вам не надоело переливать из пустого в порожнее?


 Ай да Пушкин! Ай да молодца!

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Вам не надоело переливать из пустого в порожнее?


 А что он неправильно сказал? Все так. Можно сколько угодно "переливать из пустого в порожнее" вылазить из кожи защищая склоны, а потом одним росчерком шариковой ручки перечеркнуть эту "борьбу". А выборы не за горами и я почти уверена, что составчик горсовета и облсовета существенно не поменяется. Это все равно, что вечером в Харькове приковывать себя к дереву, защищая парк, а утром пойти и проголосовать за Допу и Гепу.

----------


## serg-shs

> А что он неправильно сказал? Все так. Можно сколько угодно "переливать из пустого в порожнее" вылазить из кожи защищая склоны, а потом одним росчерком шариковой ручки перечеркнуть эту "борьбу". А выборы не за горами и я почти уверена, что составчик горсовета и облсовета существенно не поменяется. Это все равно, что вечером в Харькове приковывать себя к дереву, защищая парк, а утром пойти и проголосовать за Допу и Гепу.


 так обычно и происходит. садомазохизм-с...

----------


## Пушкин

> А что он неправильно сказал? Все так. Можно сколько угодно "переливать из пустого в порожнее" вылазить из кожи защищая склоны, а потом одним росчерком шариковой ручки перечеркнуть эту "борьбу". А выборы не за горами и я почти уверена, что составчик горсовета и облсовета существенно не поменяется. Это все равно, что вечером в Харькове приковывать себя к дереву, защищая парк, а утром пойти и проголосовать за Допу и Гепу.


 А можно собрать одесситов тысяч 10 и потребовать раз и навсегда принять документ запрещающий строительство на побережье с пропиской последующих санкций в случае нарушения. Знаете почему ещё при жизни, В честь Григория Маразли была названа улица? Потому что благодарные одесситы, оценили его заслуги перед городом и горожанами не только как градоначальника, а в большей степени  как мецената. А нынешний что? Только землицу продаёт и городскую недвижимость, которая является собственностью громады. При Боделане, Торпану
 только отдали в аренду "Спартак" и "Большую Московскую", при нынешнем мэре и депутатах - это уже его частная собственность. А что город получил в замен? Памятник Екатерение на бюджетные деньги?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А можно собрать одесситов тысяч 10 и потребовать раз и навсегда принять документ запрещающий строительство на побережье с пропиской последующих санкций в случае нарушения. Знаете почему ещё при жизни, В честь Григория Маразли была названа улица? Потому что благодарные одесситы, оценили его заслуги перед городом и горожанами не только как градоначальника, а в большей степени  как мецената. А нынешний что? Только землицу продаёт и городскую недвижимость, которая является собственностью громады. При Боделане, Торпану
>  только отдали в аренду "Спартак" и "Большую Московскую", при нынешнем мэре и депутатах - это уже его частная собственность. А что город получил в замен? Памятник Екатерение на бюджетные деньги?


 Так кто же спорит? Чисто теоретически все можно. Только в наших людях с избытком наглости и хамства, чтобы в очередной раз наплевать на этот документ с санкциями. Тут систему менять надо, о чем и говорит serg-shs. И пока люди будут свои политические предпочтения распределять по цветам, ничего хорошего не будет.

----------


## Пушкин

> Так кто же спорит? Чисто теоретически все можно. Только в наших людях с избытком наглости и хамства, чтобы в очередной раз наплевать на этот документ с санкциями. Тут систему менять надо, о чем и говорит serg-shs. И пока люди будут свои политические предпочтения распределять по цветам, ничего хорошего не будет.


 Вот я  и спрашиваю, не надоело переливать из пустого в порожнее? Конкретные предложения есть? или забалакивать тему будем?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Вот я  и спрашиваю, не надоело переливать из пустого в порожнее? Конкретные предложения есть? или забалакивать тему будем?


 1. Тема давно "забалакана" как Вы изволили выразиться.
2. Предлагаю обсудить за кого ж все таки, нам противникам незаконной застройки голосовать на предстоящих выборах.
3. Создавать или не создавать свою организацию, общество, партию, называйте как хотите или присоединиться к ныне существующим или уже не существующим (на данный момент не знаю) ЭКО и др.
4. если нас не устраивает никто из баллотирующих в местные органы управления, выдвигать своих (имею в виду от нашей партии или движения). Звучит, конечно фантастически, сразу можно сказать, что нет средств, возможности, желания, авантюризма и т.д и т.п. тогда нам только и остается смотреть п. №1.

----------


## Пушкин

Про выборы и политику - это в другую тему...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Про выборы и политику - это в другую тему...


 Тогда будем забалакивать и дальше. Продолжать дальше ныть и расчесывать язвы? В этой теме итак с головой политики. Гурвиц не политик? Климов не политик? Как вы предлагаете с ними бороться?
Ваши предложения как собрать тысяч 10? Или это так, фантазии Фарятьева.

----------


## Пушкин

> Тогда будем забалакивать и дальше. Продолжать дальше ныть и расчесывать язвы?


 А чем вы ещё занимаетесь кроме этого?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А чем вы ещё занимаетесь кроме этого?


 Нет, что я. Вот Вы активно собираете 10 тысяч. И где к Вам можно присоединиться? Не забудьте предупредить. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, что я. Вот Вы активно собираете 10 тысяч. И где к Вам можно присоединиться? Не забудьте предупредить.


 Хорошо, приносите, а то мне до очередной 10 тысяч не хватает. Вам дать явки, пароли прям здесь на форуме??? :smileflag:

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Хорошо, приносите, а то мне до очередной 10 тысяч не хватает. Вам дать явки, пароли прям здесь на форуме???


  тоже мне борец с незаконной застройкой. Все о деньгах мечтаете, как Гурвиц. Как в том анекдоте "... о доме нужно думать, о доме". Я то думала, Вы о людях думаете, куда катиться мир. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> тоже мне борец с незаконной застройкой. Все о деньгах мечтаете, как Гурвиц. Как в том анекдоте "... о доме нужно думать, о доме". Я то думала, Вы о людях думаете, куда катиться мир.


 А при чем тут деньги? я вам в последнем посте про  открытки со Одессой писал, которые коллекционирую, а вы про деньги - много думаете...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А при чем тут деньги? я вам в последнем посте про  открытки со Одессой писал, которые коллекционирую, а вы про деньги - много думаете...


 Не отвертитесь. :smileflag:  Открытки сейчас тоже не дешевое удовольствие.
Так как там рациональные предложения от Пушкина? Ваш вариант действий, для того чтобы "не забалакивать тему".

----------


## JN

> ======
> Немыслимо....Вред от волнорезов есть как бы небольшой -мешает обмену водных масс в береговых зонах,но пользы от них, как от берегоукрепительных сооружений несоизмеримо больше....


 Абсолютно с Вами согласен. Идея о том, что возведение волнорезов - это ошибка не нова. Об этом мне приходилось беседовать и с экологами и геологами. Честно говоря, их аргументы за то, что они не нужны мне не показались убедительными. Скорее наоборот, они мне показались не проработанными. Действительно, одна из функций волнореза состоит в том, чтоб погасить энергию волны, тем самым не давая вымывать пляжи. Однако во многих местах мира поступают иначе. Воны разбивают не единой линией волнореза, а дискретными массивами жб далеко в море, не затрудняя при этом водообмен в прибрежной зоне. Вопрос только в том, что здесь не океан и не совсем понятно как это все будет действовать в наших условиях. Одесса все же распложена в бухте, в ней же достаточно интенсивное судоходство, в Черном море волна значительно короче, и т.д. От людей ратующих за снятие волнорезов я не услышал, что в наших условиях новый метод будет действовать. Только ссылки на "мировой" опыт и не более того, без корректировки на местные условия. При этом все они напрочь забывают то, что, являясь частью берегоукрепительных сооружений, волнорезы участвуют в уравновешивании склона. В общем, пока это просто очередная авантюра, не подкрепленная(как обычно, как гурвицевской намывкой) никакими расчетами. Возможно она очень вредная, а может хорошая. Ужастно то, что об этом НИКТО не знает! Это вообще самое ужастное - не ведать что творишь. Гораздо хуже, чем выбирать меньшее из зол.

Думаю, это не последний прожект, скоро откопают т.н. "естественную намывку", которая тоже не известно или будет работать здесь.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не отвертитесь. Открытки сейчас тоже не дешевое удовольствие.
> Так как там рациональные предложения от Пушкина? Ваш вариант действий, для того чтобы "не забалакивать тему".


 А ваш? вы же тут этим занимаетесь, я то тут  не частый гость. Только не отнекивайтесь...

----------


## Пушкин

> Абсолютно с Вами согласен. Идея о том, что возведение волнорезов - это ошибка не нова. Об этом мне приходилось беседовать и с экологами и геологами. Честно говоря, их аргументы за то, что они не нужны мне не показались убедительными. Скорее наоборот, они мне показались не проработанными. Действительно, одна из функций волнореза состоит в том, чтоб погасить энергию волны, тем самым не давая вымывать пляжи. Однако во многих местах мира поступают иначе. Воны разбивают не единой линией волнореза, а дискретными массивами жб далеко в море, не затрудняя при этом водообмен в прибрежной зоне. Вопрос только в том, что здесь не океан и не совсем понятно как это все будет действовать в наших условиях. Одесса все же распложена в бухте, в ней же достаточно интенсивное судоходство, в Черном море волна значительно короче, и т.д. От людей ратующих за снятие волнорезов я не услышал, что в наших условиях новый метод будет действовать. Только ссылки на "мировой" опыт и не более того, без корректировки на местные условия. При этом все они напрочь забывают то, что, являясь частью берегоукрепительных сооружений, волнорезы участвуют в уравновешивании склона. В общем, пока это просто очередная авантюра, не подкрепленная(как обычно, как гурвицевской намывкой) никакими расчетами. Возможно она очень вредная, а может хорошая. Ужастно то, что об этом НИКТО не знает! Это вообще самое ужастное - не ведать что творишь. Гораздо хуже, чем выбирать меньшее из зол.
> 
> Думаю, это не последний прожект, скоро откопают т.н. "естественную намывку", которая тоже не известно или будет работать здесь.


  В Ильечевске, на пляже, волнорез давно под песком пляжа, так информация к размышлению...

----------


## JN

> В Ильечевске, на пляже, волнорез давно под песком пляжа, так информация к размышлению...


 Мне кажется, что Ильичевск уже не в бухте. Впрочем, я не специалист, просто поделился впечатлением от бесед.

----------


## Cetus

Интересно, возможно ли моделирование у нас в городе. Не знаю возможностей водного и мореходки. 
Точно знаю, что в Питере можно просчитать промоделировать в бассейне.

----------


## chestnaya

> Интересно, возможно ли моделирование у нас в городе. Не знаю возможностей водного и мореходки. 
> Точно знаю, что в Питере можно просчитать промоделировать в бассейне.


 В Одессе есть ЧерноморНИИпроект. Специалисты там (правда мало) остались. Моделировать можно и в бассейне и в компьютере, есть спец программы. Только дорого это, хотя для города - капля в море.

----------


## Пушкин

> В Одессе есть ЧерноморНИИпроект. Специалисты там (правда мало) остались. Моделировать можно и в бассейне и в компьютере, есть спец программы. Только дорого это, хотя для города - капля в море.


 Для институтов в виде практики самое оно

----------


## chestnaya

> Для институтов *в виде практики* самое оно


 Ну зачем Вы так скептически. Они делают это очень много лет и достаточно успешно. В Одессе (а я думаю и в Украине) они лучшие в этом.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну зачем Вы так скептически. Они делают это очень много лет и достаточно успешно. В Одессе (а я думаю и в Украине) они лучшие в этом.


 Я об университетах, простите. Для студентов, в качестве практики, под надзором естественно, тут и затраты совсем иные.

----------


## Destin

Гидротехническое проектирование вполне по силам ЧерноморНИИпроекту.
А смоделировать антропогенное воздействие на морскую среду может ИНБЮМ:  http://*************/?p=69268

----------


## chestnaya

> Гидротехническое проектирование вполне по силам ЧерноморНИИпроекту.
> А смоделировать антропогенное воздействие на морскую среду может ИНБЮМ:  http://*************/?p=69268


 Относительно ИНБЮМа - они могут смоделировать биологию, вопрос эффективности волнорезов - это в основном технический вопрос, который должны решать гидротехники, поскольку основная функция волнорезов (волноломов) - разбивать волну .

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> А смоделировать антропогенное воздействие на морскую среду может ИНБЮМ:  http://*************/?p=69268


 Крайне неудачное интервью. Досадно и неприятно. Корреспондент подвел авторитетного ученого и фирму

----------


## seredag

http://odessa-daily.com.ua/component/content/article/116/18823-kolokol-spasaet-derevjya.html

 Одесситы спасают деревья в парке Шевченко
Автор: Odessa Daily    26.08.2010 10:31   
Молодежная организация «Колокол» и одесский региональный собор гражданского согласия проведут 28 августа в 12:00 акцию «Парк Шевченко - зеленая жемчужина Одессы».
Как сообщает пресс-служба МО «Колокол», цель акции - остановить вырубку деревьев в парке Шевченко.
Молодежь и жители прилегающих кварталов собираются огородить деревья, отмеченные для вырубки и убрать часть парковой территории. Кроме того, активисты посадят дерево, как символ возрождения зеленых насаждений в городе.
«Власти прикрываются тем, что большой транспорт не проезжает на стройку, а вместо вырубленных деревьев, возникнет сначала забор, а затем и новенькая многоэтажка.
Хватит беспредела в Одессе, общественность должна противостоять рейдерскому захвату парка», - заявляет председатель молодежной организации «Колокол» Антон Давидченко.

Кто то знает что нибудь об этом? Где конкретно вырубают деревья? возле стадиона? или?

----------


## Пушкин

Да, деревья отмеченные для вырубки возле стадиона со стороны Маразлиевской.

----------


## serg-shs

> http://odessa-daily.com.ua/component/content/article/116/18823-kolokol-spasaet-derevjya.html
> 
>  Одесситы спасают деревья в парке Шевченко
> Автор: Odessa Daily    26.08.2010 10:31   
> Молодежная организация «Колокол» и одесский региональный собор гражданского согласия проведут 28 августа в 12:00 акцию «Парк Шевченко - зеленая жемчужина Одессы».
> Как сообщает пресс-служба МО «Колокол», цель акции - остановить вырубку деревьев в парке Шевченко.
> Молодежь и жители прилегающих кварталов собираются огородить деревья, отмеченные для вырубки и убрать часть парковой территории. Кроме того, активисты посадят дерево, как символ возрождения зеленых насаждений в городе.
> «Власти прикрываются тем, что большой транспорт не проезжает на стройку, а вместо вырубленных деревьев, возникнет сначала забор, а затем и новенькая многоэтажка.
> Хватит беспредела в Одессе, общественность должна противостоять рейдерскому захвату парка», - заявляет председатель молодежной организации «Колокол» Антон Давидченко.
> ...


 
Ну что ж - придём посмотрим. Посадим... так сказать потренируемся на деревьях.

----------


## JN

ИМХО, только ИМХО, конечно, деревья надо не огораживать и охранять, а шиповать. Это для деревьев безвредно(гораздо безвредней пилы  :smileflag:  ), а любая мехпила слетает. Ну подумайте, раз гурвидлы дали добро на снос деревьев, будет не иначе, чем в Харькове. Появятся несколько десятков быковатых му**ков, под прикрытием милиции, а еще точнее, при непосредственном участии милиции, уберут все пикеты, с минимально возможным, но ощутимым ущербом для здоровья и самочуствия пикетирующих, и спилят все, что пометили. После шиповки можнопикетирова, шуметь вовсю, что угодно делать, т.к.время будет выиграно.

----------


## serg-shs

а немного раньше начинается другое мероприятие Уничтожение рапана как врага фауны Черного моря, но ценного питательного элемента. Желающие могут совместить мероприятия
Обьеденяемся

----------


## JN

И как прошла акция по защите деревьев? Я в 12-00 был в парке, но никого не обнаружил. Правда, я по недоразумению, к стадиону не ходил, прошел по первой аллее из края в край и ушел. Потому и спрашиваю.

----------


## serg-shs

А я призывал рапана поедать, не получилось совместить

----------


## JN

> А я призывал рапана поедать, не получилось совместить


 Вы жуйте! Жуйте, не отвлекайтесь.

----------


## serg-shs

> Вы жуйте! Жуйте, не отвлекайтесь.


 Очень признателен за оказанное внимание.

----------


## Ser.Fil

А что ТАМ за езда в ночь с 7.09 на 8.09 бетоновозов по спуску с Азарова?

----------


## serg-shs

> А что ТАМ за езда в ночь с 7.09 на 8.09 бетоновозов по спуску с Азарова?


 Ну как что? бетоновозы ездят,... "туннель" строят. Никогда не видел что б туннель строили вверх, да еще и с этажами.

----------


## lumar

> Ну как что? бетоновозы ездят,... "туннель" строят. Никогда не видел что б туннель строили вверх, да еще и с этажами.


 Шо за туннель?
Если рондинский то зачем с Азарова заезжать, у них свой спуск есть.
Или еще где строят?

----------


## serg-shs

> Шо за туннель?
> Если рондинский то зачем с Азарова заезжать, у них свой спуск есть.
> Или еще где строят?


 Ну значит еще что-то строят... (а может там спуск крутой и скользкий - хз)

----------


## Дудник

«Фронт змiн» огласил сегодня первую пятерку кандидатов в городской совет. Об этом в ходе пресс-конференции сообщил лидер партии Арсений Яценюк. По его словам, первым в списке идет действующий городской голова Эдуард Гурвиц, вторым – Константин Ржепишевский (представитель Министерства иностранных дел Украины). Третий номер – это Ирина Морозова (ректор ОНМУ), четвертый – Александр Остапенко (доцент кафедры европейской интеграции академии управления при Президенте Украины), пятый – *Владимир Рондин* (депутат Одесского городского совета СПУ).
--------
Что дальше? Парки в центре города?

----------


## Эрик

> «Фронт змiн» огласил сегодня первую пятерку кандидатов в городской совет. Об этом в ходе пресс-конференции сообщил лидер партии Арсений Яценюк. По его словам, первым в списке идет действующий городской голова Эдуард Гурвиц, вторым – Константин Ржепишевский (представитель Министерства иностранных дел Украины). Третий номер – это Ирина Морозова (ректор ОНМУ), четвертый – Александр Остапенко (доцент кафедры европейской интеграции академии управления при Президенте Украины), пятый – *Владимир Рондин* (депутат Одесского городского совета СПУ).
> --------
> Что дальше? Парки в центре города?


 Увидев фамилию убийцы одесской ТЗ в р-не сан.Россия рОНДИНА я буду активно рассказывать многим своим знакомым и друзьям,почему не надо голосовать за Фронт змiн.Попрошу их,в свою очередь,разъяснять своим друзьям и знакомым чем плоха застройка побережья и рытьё тоннелей под трассой здоровья.Спасибо за инфу.Вовремя.Выборы не за горами.

----------


## lumar

> Увидев фамилию убийцы одесской ТЗ в р-не сан.Россия рОНДИНА я буду активно рассказывать многим своим знакомым и друзьям,почему не надо голосовать за Фронт змiн.Попрошу их,в свою очередь,разъяснять своим друзьям и знакомым чем плоха застройка побережья и рытьё тоннелей под трассой здоровья.Спасибо за инфу.Вовремя.Выборы не за горами.


 Да уж такие змины нам не надо!
Кстати на том участке где должен быть туннель появилась трещина вдоль почти всей длины на новом асфальте.Может оползень?

----------


## neformat

ФЗ - "Зміни майбутнє"

----------


## Эрик

> Да уж такие змины нам не надо!
> Кстати на том участке где должен быть туннель появилась трещина вдоль почти всей длины на новом асфальте.Может оползень?


 И это только начало.Недалеко от этой ПРЕСТУПНОЙ стройки антиодесситом рондиным есть вход в катакомбы.Аккурат под сан.Россия,за земли которого положили в карманы взятки кучуки-ворохаевы.Я уже просто вижу что произойдёт с многочисленными домами построенными наверху под проклятия недовольных одесситов,на мнение которых таким как рондин и прочим "хозяевам Одессы" просто наплевать.Хорошо,если просто просядет грунт,а если завалятся здания вместе с людьми...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> «Фронт змiн» огласил сегодня первую пятерку кандидатов в городской совет. Об этом в ходе пресс-конференции сообщил лидер партии Арсений Яценюк. По его словам, первым в списке идет действующий городской голова Эдуард Гурвиц, вторым – Константин Ржепишевский (представитель Министерства иностранных дел Украины). Третий номер – это Ирина Морозова (ректор ОНМУ), четвертый – Александр Остапенко (доцент кафедры европейской интеграции академии управления при Президенте Украины), пятый – *Владимир Рондин* (депутат Одесского городского совета СПУ).
> --------
> Что дальше? Парки в центре города?


  - об *альтернативном, по отношению к застройке склонов, кандидате*, от объединенной ПРавящей коалиции, не хотите ничего добавить? - Ну, что-нибудь про *лояльность к неприкосновенности берегозащитных сооружений* - парку Юбилейный, пляжам, дренажной системе на склонах.., вернее к их остаткам..Как-то хочется сравнить, что, вернее, кто из "двух зол" безОПАСНЕЕ для оставшегося *достояния одесской громады*..ИМХО

----------


## aliaodessa

можешь посмотреть ,как голосовали за застройку склонов депутаты от ПР - которые вновь идут в горсовет..прозреешь.. :smileflag:

----------


## Cetus

> можешь посмотреть ,как голосовали за застройку склонов депутаты от ПР - которые вновь идут в горсовет..прозреешь..


 Я уже прозрела после общения с рондиным на предмет его строительства -  конченый отморозок.....

----------


## aliaodessa

> Я уже прозрела после общения с рондиным на предмет его строительства -  конченый отморозок.....


 Та ..его люди и от ПР идут ..и от других партий..
В любом варианте - в горсовете будут лоббирующие его бизнес  люди ..

----------


## Cetus

> Та ..его люди и от ПР идут ..и от других партий..
> В любом варианте - в горсовете будут лоббирующие его бизнес  люди ..


 Не бизнес это у него, 
по-другому это   называется....

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> *Сроки согласования строительства в Украине могут сократить до 60 дней* 
> Украинское *правительство Украины ставит целью резко сократить сроки, в течение которых инвестор сможет получить землю и начать строительство*, заявил вице-премьер-министр Сергей Тигипко..


 http://korrespondent.net/business/realestate/1120658?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter 
 - Инвесторам\застройщикам, независимо от партийного цвета и принадлежности к Украине, власть в лице ПР и Ко буквально "зажигает зеленый свет". Можно только догадываться, как это отразиться на темпах приостановленной застройки Склонов и города.., - И кого будут останавливать такие "мелочи", как НЕзаконность или эколокия.., которые и до "кризи" в упор никто не видел.., ИМХО.

----------


## serg-shs

не думайте, что в других обёртках будут хорошие конфеты. Хочешь делать хорошо(качественно) - делай сам.

----------


## Niko2008

После того, как узнал, что Рондин идет в одной команде с Гурвицем, окончательно утвердился в мысли, что голосовать за Фронт змин не буду ни в коем случае. Эта взрывоопасная компания скоро окончательно хочет закрыть нам, обычным одесситам, дорогу к морю.
Это строительство не на пользу нашему городу. И эти люди понятно почему так цепляются за власть. Ведь так удобнее "дерибанить" городские территории.

----------


## <Gosha>

я проживаю возле Стараконного рынка, Рондин депутат который якобы курировал этот район два своих срока т.е. 10 лет. За 10 лет сколько к нему не обращались, сколько не просили по поводу наших проблем, а у нас их очень много - был игнор. 
 А сейчас за месяц перед выборами за наши украденные деньги делает себе пиар, якобы он такой хороший и всем помогает. Но мы та все понимаем что следующая его пятилетка в горсовете будет такой же, а может и еще хуже так как он начал застройку пляжей и парков.

----------


## serg-shs

> я проживаю возле Стараконного рынка, Рондин депутат который якобы курировал этот район два своих срока т.е. 10 лет. За 10 лет сколько к нему не обращались, сколько не просили по поводу наших проблем, а у нас их очень много - был игнор. 
>  А сейчас за месяц перед выборами за наши украденные деньги делает себе пиар, якобы он такой хороший и всем помогает. *Но мы та все понимаем* что следующая его пятилетка в горсовете будет такой же, а может и еще хуже так как он начал застройку пляжей и парков.


 не-а не понимаете , т.к. не поняли после первого срока так не поймёте и после второго - опять за него потяните руку или за его банду.

----------


## Niko2008

> не-а не понимаете , т.к. не поняли после первого срока так не поймёте и после второго - опять за него потяните руку или за его банду.


 надеюсь, хоть сейчас понятливых станет больше)

----------


## serg-shs

> надеюсь, хоть сейчас понятливых станет больше)


 С чего вдруг? "если человек... "в команде", то это надолго" (х.ф. "Бриллиантовая рука")

----------


## varvarakrasa

Такое впечатление, что придет г-н Костусев  и  сделает все *как надо*
Интересно чего ет он так рвется в мэры ( который уж раз?) Задачка для догадливых...Склоны, говорите, ЭЭЭЭх .... патриоты

----------


## Vlada_Ya

Не сделает он "как надо". Он - всего лишь инструмент ПР для более эффективной гребли к себе.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Не сделает он "как надо". Он - всего лишь инструмент ПР для более эффективной гребли к себе.


 В смысле - "под себя"?  :smileflag: 
зато его строительная компания Рыночные технологии - таки построит в Санаторном переулке домик с апартаментами.. :smileflag: 
да и МИО наконец-то сможет застроить бывший санаторий Нефтяник в Аркадии.
Для этого и рвутся к власти ..для этого и так поддерживают друг-друга..

----------


## _A_l_

Тема создана  10.10.2007. Что изменилось за 3 года?

----------


## coder_ak

Подросли здания на склонах.

----------


## kj

> Тема создана  10.10.2007. Что изменилось за 3 года?


 там слева такая картинка есть - это автор! К нему бы и обращались.

----------


## serg-shs

да, бросьте Вы, костусев любит Одессу (сам сказал, а раз сказал - так оно и есть), а еще больше мечтает ПОКОХАТИ Одессу.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Кстати на том участке где должен быть туннель появилась трещина вдоль почти всей длины на новом асфальте.Может оползень?


 Есть такое понятие "закол", предвестник будущего оползня...

----------


## Ser.Fil

Да скорей бы уже !!!

----------


## serg-shs

> Да скорей бы уже !!!


 ну так ТЗ разлезется пополам, чего хорошего?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Да скорей бы уже !!!


 Ну напрасно вы так говорите. Подумайте сами, к чему это может привести для всех нас

----------


## lumar

> Ну напрасно вы так говорите. Подумайте сами, к чему это может привести для всех нас


 А что для нас плохого если рондинский отель сползет в море и там будет выполнять свою берегоукрепительную функцию.

----------


## Скрытик

> А что для нас плохого если рондинский отель сползет в море и там будет выполнять свою берегоукрепительную функцию.


 Так его как раз не сползет - сползут постройки наверху  Склоны страшно перегружены постройками на верхнем ярусе и стройки не останавливаются.

----------


## Vlada_Ya

> Есть такое понятие "закол", предвестник будущего оползня...


 Вы все нифига не понимаете! Это ж линия фронта перемен так проявляется.

----------


## m-ilya

> Тема создана  10.10.2007. Что изменилось за 3 года?


 За это время ряд общественных организаций провели огромную работу по информированию граждан об опасности застройки парка Юбилейный. Оказано гражданское противодействие политике дерибана парка. В целом, кое что поменялось  на уровне гражданского сознания. В результате действий общественных организаций участвовавших в защите парка, на поверхностный взгляд далекого от практических действий наблюдателя, ничего не изменилось, но никому не придет в голову тратить время на подробное разъяснение  сути положительного потенциала заложенного защитниками парка во время их активных действий.

----------


## serg-shs

Ну чего-то кто-то слыхал, чего-то кто-то кому-то сказал, ну тоже - не самый худший результат.

----------


## Destin

> Та ..его люди и от ПР идут ..и от других партий..
> В любом варианте - в горсовете будут лоббирующие его бизнес  люди ..


 А как на счет лоббирующих бизнес леди? Аля, у тебя какой номер в списке "Фронта Змін"?

----------


## blackout

повеселило) 
вот такие кандидаты

----------


## JN

Очень справедливая листовка. Расклеить бы.

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, клеить не нужно. 80% не прочитает, а фамилию запомнит

----------


## Пушкин

Вчера в новостях показывали очередную "встречу" Гурвица с народом, на которой Рондин за Гурвица агитировал.
А насчет листовки - я бы убрал от туда национальный вопрос - это разжигание розни...

----------


## JN

> Нет, клеить не нужно. 80% не прочитает, а фамилию запомнит


 Всегда есть варианты. Например крупным полупрозрачным шрифтом, по диагонали написать "застройщик склонов". И пусть запомнят. Только заниматься этим неохота.

----------


## Пушкин

Склоны парка "Юбилейный" будут застраиваться до тех пор, пока мы это терпим...

----------


## JN

..., массово терпим.

----------


## Буджак

На самом деле, битва была проиграна, не начавшись, именно в тот момент, когда был заложен первый фундамент, когда первая бетономешалка беспрепятственно проехала по ТЗ... Теперь остается только ждать, когда все это рухнет в море.

----------


## JN

или пытаться затормозить застройку хоть на этом этапе.
Пишу пытаться, потому, что, в принципе, с Вашим выводом согласен. К сожалению.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> За это время ряд общественных организаций провели огромную работу по информированию граждан об опасности застройки парка Юбилейный. Оказано гражданское противодействие политике дерибана парка. В целом, кое что поменялось  на уровне гражданского сознания. В результате действий общественных организаций участвовавших в защите парка, на поверхностный взгляд далекого от практических действий наблюдателя, ничего не изменилось, но никому не придет в голову тратить время на подробное разъяснение  сути положительного потенциала заложенного защитниками парка во время их активных действий.


 Я могу сказать, что стало итогом.
Студия Савика Шустера сейчас делает региональные передачи и проводит опросы: какие проблемы больше всего беспокоят жителей города или области. Одесса оказалась единственным регионом, где проблемы экологии оказались в первой тройке. Даже в Днепропетровской области, которая уже заявлена как зона экологического бедствия, всем пофиг.

Не сомневаюсь, что неравнодушие одесситов к экологической проблематике - главный итог трех лет борьбы.

----------


## JN

> Не сомневаюсь, что неравнодушие одесситов к экологической проблематике - главный итог трех лет борьбы.


 Однозначно! Мы могли пронаблютать как менялось отношение одесситов к проблене застройки побережья. Начиная от полного равнодушия и неведения во времена гурвиц1, до категорического, почти(жаль что почти) агрессивного неприятия во время гурвицэнд.

----------


## Дудник

и в то же время Рондин, мало того что по списку, он еще и по мажоритарному округу №17 идет))) на Молдаванке))

----------


## JN

> ... Рондин, мало того что по списку, он еще и по мажоритарному округу №17 идет...


 Вопрос юристам: это допустимо?

----------


## Скрытик

Не юрист, но допустимо.

----------


## JN

Да, меня уже проконсультировали очно. Жаль!

----------


## serg-shs

> Я могу сказать, что стало итогом.
> Студия Савика Шустера сейчас делает региональные передачи и проводит опросы: какие проблемы больше всего беспокоят жителей города или области. Одесса оказалась единственным регионом, где проблемы экологии оказались в первой тройке. Даже в Днепропетровской области, которая уже заявлена как зона экологического бедствия, всем пофиг.
> 
> Не сомневаюсь, что неравнодушие одесситов к экологической проблематике - главный итог трех лет борьбы.


 По имеющейся у меня информации Сергей Дибров баллотируется от  Н.А.Д.О. в гор. раду.

----------


## Буджак

Во гад! Надо будет проголосовать за него...

----------


## serg-shs

> Во гад! *Надо будет проголосовать за него..*.


 Ну это само собой.

----------


## JN

> По имеющейся у меня информации Сергей Дибров баллотируется от Н.А.Д.О. в гор. раду.


 И не только он. Соколенко из ЭКО, например, тоже. Я бы советовал неравнодушным людям обратить внимание на команду(это не партия) "Украина 2.0". Они все идут мажоритарщиками от разных партий, но с общей платформой. Все это люди из разных общественных организаций, сумевшие достигать поставленных целей вопреки власти. Жаль, что команда эта , пока не выдвигает мэра. Вот есть ветка, там много знакомых лиц найдете с нашего форума:
https://forumodua.com/forumdisplay.php?f=541

P.S. Дибров идет не от НАДО(впрочем как и все), он идет мажоритарщиком и его выдвинули социалисты. К сожалению, только партии могут выдвигать...

----------


## serg-shs

> И не только он. Соколенко из ЭКО, например, тоже. Я бы советовал неравнодушным людям обратить внимание на команду(это не партия) "Украина 2.0". Они все идут мажоритарщиками от разных партий, но с общей платформой. Все это люди из разных общественных организаций, сумевшие достигать поставленных целей вопреки власти. Жаль, что команда эта , пока не выдвигает мэра. Вот есть ветка, там много знакомых лиц найдете с нашего форума:
> https://forumodua.com/forumdisplay.php?f=541
> 
> P.S. Дибров идет не от НАДО(впрочем как и все), он идет мажоритарщиком и его выдвинули социалисты. *К сожалению, только партии могут выдвигать...*


 К сожалению эти же партии будут и нагибать - и к гадалке не ходи.

----------


## Скрытик

> К сожалению эти же партии будут и нагибать - и к гадалке не ходи.


 У мажоритарщиков не существует метода отзыва выдвинутых депутатов, мы это обсуждали в топике Украина 2.0. Так что за это можно сильно не переживать.

----------


## serg-shs

> У мажоритарщиков не существует метода отзыва выдвинутых депутатов, мы это обсуждали в топике Украина 2.0. Так что за это можно сильно не переживать.


 есть определённая разница между "нагиб" и "отзыв". Поверьте - для нагиба не обязательна подвеска меча над головой типа "отзыв".

----------


## JN

> ... эти же партии будут и нагибать ...


 Даже представить себе не могу.

----------


## Скрытик

> есть определённая разница между "нагиб" и "отзыв". Поверьте - для нагиба не обязательна подвеска меча над головой типа "отзыв".


 Ну а при чем тут партия - выдвиженец? Так может "нагнуть" кто угодно, если это позволять с собой делать. 
В существующем законе нет никаких обязательств мажоритарщика перед выдвинувшей партией. Перед избирателями есть как минимум моральные. Перед партией нет. Ну если очень нужно, можно бутылку коньяку занести после того как выберут  :smileflag:

----------


## Эрик

> и в то же время Рондин, мало того что по списку, он еще и по мажоритарному округу №17 идет))) на Молдаванке))


 Видимо склонов около сан.Россия Рондину мало -хочет чтобы к его бритому затылку привыкали и на склонах вдоль Балковской.

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну а при чем тут партия - выдвиженец? Так может "нагнуть" кто угодно, если это позволять с собой делать. 
> В существующем законе нет никаких обязательств мажоритарщика перед выдвинувшей партией. Перед избирателями есть как минимум моральные. Перед партией нет. Ну если очень нужно, можно бутылку коньяку занести после того как выберут


 да, действительно: глядя на стройные ряды "ненагнутых" депутатов я и сам призадумался- как же такое может быть?

----------


## _A_l_

> На самом деле, битва была проиграна, не начавшись, именно в тот момент, когда был заложен первый фундамент, когда первая бетономешалка беспрепятственно проехала по ТЗ... Теперь остается только ждать, когда все это рухнет в море.


 К сожалению, не дождемся. Из-за буронабивных свай. И дети наши тоже не дождутся...

----------


## Буджак

Дождемся... Из-за грутнов и сингулярности на конце трещины. Как лифты покосились в Москве в Алых Парусах, знаете? А там геологические условия получше наших... Все дело в особенности вида 1/sqrt(r)!

----------


## Олег.Л

Минус один еще 

*Ещё один одесский пляж уничтожен*
http://dumskaya.net/news/Esche_odin_odesskij_plyag_tu-tu-009208

----------


## coder_ak

По фотке из статьи (кстати, с нарушением правил размещения ссылок на говноресурсы) непонятно, что это за пляж. Тут уже выкидывали фотки этого места, всё равно не очень понятно где именно.

Но почему Думская не рассказывает про коттеджи там же чуть левее за мысом? Тоже ведь целый пляж оттяпали и тишина, никого не волнует вопрос.

----------


## _A_l_

> Как лифты покосились в Москве в Алых Парусах, знаете?


  Знаю! Вот тут подробненько описаны все эти ужасы заклинивания лифтов в 48-этажном корпусе (высота здания 170 метров до вертолетной площадки) - http://www.gold-horizont.ru/page/pc5 .

----------


## aliaodessa

> По фотке из статьи (кстати, с нарушением правил размещения ссылок на говноресурсы) непонятно, что это за пляж. Тут уже выкидывали фотки этого места, всё равно не очень понятно где именно.
> 
> Но почему Думская не рассказывает про коттеджи там же чуть левее за мысом? Тоже ведь целый пляж оттяпали и тишина, никого не волнует вопрос.


 Та..почему не рассказывают про коттеджи  и пляж..Это ж демидовский Гран-петтин на 16 Фонтана в переулке Маячный..
Демидов - хозяин рынка Южный и близкий друг Маркова ..кто ж про друзей чего расскажет..это ж свои строят..

----------


## serg-shs

> Та..почему не рассказывают про коттеджи  и пляж..Это ж демидовский Гран-петтин на 16 Фонтана в переулке Маячный..
> Демидов - хозяин рынка Южный и близкий друг Маркова ..кто ж про друзей чего расскажет..это ж свои строят..


 да, СВоим можно - это ж Родына! ну т.е. СЕМЬЯ

----------


## coder_ak

*aliaodessa*, та я знаю, мне ж интересно, что дорогие оппоненты сочинят. Которые в соответствии с линией ПаРтии колеблются.

----------


## Буджак

> Знаю! Вот тут подробненько описаны все эти ужасы заклинивания лифтов в 48-этажном корпусе (высота здания 170 метров до вертолетной площадки) - http://www.gold-horizont.ru/page/pc5 .


 Ну Вы и наивный человек! Смотреть такую инфу на сайте продавца!!! А у меня там живут знакомые. Впервые я это услышал от соседа, с которым летел в Лондон. Потом спросил друзей - подтвердили, и сами чувствуют себя не уютно... Это первый звоночек, хотя геологические условия там существенно лучше, чем на наших склонах.

----------


## Буджак

> да, СВоим можно - это ж Родына! ну т.е. СЕМЬЯ


 ни одной скотине нельзя... Увы, все там строят. Скоты!

----------


## serg-shs

> ни одной скотине нельзя... Увы, все там строят. Скоты!


 Я не строю, да и Вы  тоже (Ура мы не СКОТЫ!!!...   )

----------


## Буджак

Более того, я и не покупаю!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> да, действительно: глядя на стройные ряды "ненагнутых" депутатов я и сам призадумался- как же такое может быть?


 В нынешнем горсовете нет ни единого мажоритарщика. Любой нынешний депутат мог вылететь по одной бумажке из Киева, как это случилось с Балиновым или с тем же Марковым. Сейчас такого нет.

----------


## serg-shs

> В нынешнем горсовете нет ни единого мажоритарщика. Любой нынешний депутат мог вылететь по одной бумажке из Киева, как это случилось с Балиновым или с тем же Марковым. Сейчас такого нет.


 "Нас не наклонят, нас не догонят" (группа "ТА-ЦЮ", Україна)

----------


## seredag

Увидела сегодня такую новость:   http://ic.vc/nc/1205/9909.html    
Парламент Украины принял закон, которым запрещается строительство в пределах пляжной зоны
Верховная Рада Украины приняла закон который вводит запрет на строительство в пределах 100-метровой пляжной зоны, сообщает официальный веб-сайт парламента. Как сообщается на сайте, Верховная Рада Украины приняла закон «О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты Украины относительно прибрежных защитных полос». Согласно документу, закон направлен на обеспечение сбалансированного развития прибрежной полосы с учетом разнообразия ее природных ресурсов, особенностей развития Азово-Черноморского региона.

Законом определен размер и пределы пляжной зоны прибрежных защитных полос морей, дополняется список ограничений при хозяйственной деятельности в пределах прибрежных этих полос. В частности, вводится запрет на строительство в пределах 100-метровой пляжной зоны любых сооружений (кроме гидротехнических, гидрометрических и линейных), а также обеспечивается беспрепятственный проход вдоль берега.Инфо Крым - http://ic.vc — Новости Крыма 


Интересно, как в таком случае будет решаться судьба тех строящихся объектов, которые сейчас еще не закончены строительством ( Рондинская стройка, например?)  Наверное срочно понамывают песочка, чтобы оказаться на 101 метре  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

100 метров действует уже очень давно, согласно закону о Водной среде. Это их не остановило

----------


## serg-shs

> Увидела сегодня такую новость:   http://ic.vc/nc/1205/9909.html    
> Парламент Украины принял закон, которым запрещается строительство в пределах пляжной зоны
> Верховная Рада Украины приняла закон который вводит запрет на строительство в пределах 100-метровой пляжной зоны, сообщает официальный веб-сайт парламента. Как сообщается на сайте, Верховная Рада Украины приняла закон «О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты Украины относительно прибрежных защитных полос». Согласно документу, закон направлен на обеспечение сбалансированного развития прибрежной полосы с учетом разнообразия ее природных ресурсов, особенностей развития Азово-Черноморского региона.
> 
> Законом определен размер и пределы пляжной зоны прибрежных защитных полос морей, дополняется список ограничений при хозяйственной деятельности в пределах прибрежных этих полос. В частности, вводится запрет на строительство в пределах 100-метровой пляжной зоны любых сооружений (кроме гидротехнических, гидрометрических и линейных), а также обеспечивается беспрепятственный проход вдоль берега.Инфо Крым - http://ic.vc — Новости Крыма 
> 
> 
> Интересно, как в таком случае будет решаться судьба тех строящихся объектов, которые сейчас еще не закончены строительством ( Рондинская стройка, например?)  Наверное срочно понамывают песочка, чтобы оказаться на 101 метре


 Это для всех? или для членов ПР действуют скидки?

----------


## _A_l_

> Увидела сегодня такую новость:   http://ic.vc/nc/1205/9909.html 
> Парламент Украины принял закон, которым запрещается строительство в пределах пляжной зоны
> Верховная Рада Украины приняла закон который вводит запрет на строительство в пределах 100-метровой пляжной зоны...


 Цитирование заметки журналиста, которому бабушка у подъезда рассказала утренние новости и который точно не читал упомянутый закон.
Ибо "прибрежная полоса" и "пляж" - суть геть разные вещи ...

ЗАКОН УКРАЇНИ
*Про внесення змін до Водного і Земельного кодексів України щодо прибережних захисних смуг*

***
2. У Земельному кодексі України (Відомості Верховної Ради України, 2002 р., № 3-4, ст. 27):
1) частину третю статті 60 викласти в такій редакції:
"3. Уздовж морів та навколо морських заток і лиманів встановлюється прибережна захисна смуга шириною не менше двох кілометрів від урізу води.
*Прибережні захисні смуги встановлюються за окремими проектами землеустрою.*
Межі встановлених прибережних захисних смуг і пляжних зон зазначаються в документації з землеустрою, *кадастрових планах земельних ділянок, а також у містобудівній документації.*
Прибережні захисні смуги встановлюються на земельних ділянках всіх категорій земель, крім земель морського транспорту";
2) статтю 62 доповнити частиною третьою такого змісту:
"3. У межах пляжної зони прибережних захисних смуг забороняється будівництво будь-яких споруд, крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних".
II. Прикінцеві положення
1. Цей Закон *набирає чинності з 1 січня 2011року.*
2. Цей Закон застосовується до правовідносин, що виникли *після набрання ним чинності.*
и т.д.

Мои примечания.
Теперь дельфинарий бум строить в степи ))).
Никаких проектов землеустройства (и кадастровых планов) защитной полосы вдоль Одесского побережья Черного моря не было, нету и не будет (иначе бы, даже Кемпинского бы не построили, Приморский бульвар бы не отремонтировали, Таможеннную площадь бы не заасфальтировали и т.д. и т.п.). 

Зачем закон приняли? А чтобы ведущееся строительство не подпадало ни под Водный ни под Земельный Кодексы - их ключевые статьи через месяц перестанут распространяться  на то, что что творилось раньше и творится сейчас, до 2011 года ))).

----------


## serg-shs

я закона не читал, но знаю обо мне заботятся... бо послідовні...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> я закона не читал, но знаю обо мне заботятся... бо послідовні...


 Я тоже еще не читал, бо не нашел еще. Но уверен, что все будет хорошо. Где надо - там и застроят))))

----------


## serg-shs

плохо, что *надо* каким-то достаточно недалёким и очень хамовитым (по факту) людям

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Буквально пара слов.

По пока еще действующему закону, вдоль водоемов у нас устраиваются:

- водоохранные зоны (ст. 87 Водного кодекса, ст. 58 Земельного кодекса), где запрещено размещать кладбища, сливать неочищенные стоки и спользовать стойкие пестициды. Границы водоохранных зон определяются по кабминовской методике и устанавливаются проектом.

- прибрежные защитные полосы (ст. 88 Водного Кодекса, ст. 60 Земельного кодекса). Организуются в пределах водоохранных зон. В прибрежных защитных полосах запрещено пахать земли, применять удобрения, строить сооружения (кроме гидротехнических) и т.п.. Вдоль рек это несколько десятков метров, вдоль морей - два километра. При этом, цитирую Водный кодекс: "_У межах існуючих населених пунктів прибережна  захисна  смуга встановлюється з урахуванням конкретних умов, що склалися_", цитирую Земельный кодекс: "_Розмір та межі прибережної захисної смуги уздовж морів та навколо морських  заток і лиманів встановлюються за проектами землеустрою, а в межах  населених пунктів - з урахуванням містобудівної документації_". 

Далее, Одесса является городом-курортом, а у нас есть ЗУ "О курортах", которым (а также ст. 93 Водного кодекса) предусмотрены:

- зоны санитарной охраны моря. Прибрежные защитные полосы вдоль входят в них по определению. Здесь разрешается строить исключительно санатории и лечебные учреждения при условии наличии централизованного водопровода и канализации. Границы зон устанавливаются местными советами по согласованию с гос. органами.

Согласно ст. 31 Закона, прибрежная полоса моря и прилегающая к пляжам полоса шириной не менее 100 метров является "первой зоной санитарной охраны (зоной строгого режима)". Здесь много чего запрещено, не только строительство, но и временное или постоянное проживание граждан, проезд автотранспорта, прокладка кабелей и т.п.. Хотя в принципе использование данной территории возможно - для берегоукрепления, использования её курортных свойств (пляж с солярием организовать, например), но только при условии научного обоснования, кучи экспертиз блаблабла.

Есть еще вторая зона санитарной охраны, где тоже есть ограничения (она должна использоваться под парки и для обслуживания оздоровительных учреждений), но здесь уже можно строить, например, многоквартирные дома.

Сразу отмечу, что стометровая зона по действующему законодательству является зоной действительно строгих ограничений, а её граница проходит не просто в ста метрах от линии моря, а по прилегающей к пляжу стометровой полосе. Дело в том, что линия берега - вещь изменчивая (прибой, приливы-отливы, естественные и искусственные намывы песка), поэтому считают ее нужно именно от суходольной границы пляжа.

Помнится, в далеком 2007 году представитель "Михаников" принес в суд карту и с линейкой в руках показал, то по проекту их ближайший к пляжу дом расположен в 101 метре от линии моря. Я с удовольствием согласился приобщить карту к материалам дела, а потом показал, что, согласно предоставленному Миханиками документу, дом находится в трех десятках метров от границы пляжа, то есть аккурат в зоне строгих ограничений, где такое строительство категорически запрещено. Аргумент не был воспринят судьей, но это уже другая история и вообще не по теме  :smileflag: 

Да, так вот. 
По ныне действующему законодательству пляжная зона и стометровка вдоль нее - это место, где запрещено, цитирую, "_будівництво будь-яких споруд (крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних), у тому  числі  баз  відпочинку,  дач, гаражів та стоянок автомобілів_", "_спорудження будь-яких  будівель   та   інших об'єктів, не пов'язаних  з  експлуатаційним  режимом  та  охороною  природних і лікувальних факторів курорту_", "_постійне і тимчасове  проживання  громадян  (крім  осіб,  які безпосередньо забезпечують використання лікувальних факторів)_" и так далее.

Что изменилось после внесения изменений?

Для начала. Прямо оговорено, что защитные полосы устанавливаются на всех категориях земель, кроме земель водного транспорта. Раньше была непонятка с портами, которая использовалась как аргумент в споре о теоретической возможности стройки у берега. Теперь этого аргумента нет.

Далее, очень важно. Введено понятие "*пляжная зона*" со своим особым режимом. Теперь это территория не меньше ста метров от берега, в которую входят земли до суходольной границы и прилегающие песчаные/гравийные/ракушняковые/скальные/горные территории. Теперь здесь прямо и недвусмысленно запрещено "будівництво будь-яких споруд, крім гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних".

Прямо указано, что на данную территорию обеспечивается беспрепятственный доступ, цитирую:
"_До узбережжя морів, морських заток і лиманів у межах пляжної зони забезпечується безперешкодний і безоплатний доступ громадян для загального водокористування, крім земельних ділянок, на яких розташовані гідротехнічні, гідрометричні та лінійні споруди, санаторії та інші лікувально-оздоровчі заклади, дитячі оздоровчі табори_".

Тут есть нюанс.
По нынешним нормам, "_Гідротехнічна споруда - споруда для використання водних ресурсів, а також для боротьби із шкідливою дією вод_". Одесские пляжи (искусственные) являются гидротехническими сооружениями, и теоретически данное положение на них может не распространиться.

Далее, конкретизирован режим пользования прибрежными защитными полосами:
_"Прибережна захисна смуга уздовж морів, морських заток і лиманів входить у зону санітарної охорони моря і може використовуватися лише для будівництва військових та інших оборонних об'єктів, об'єктів, що виробляють енергію за рахунок використання енергії вітру, сонця і хвиль, об'єктів постачання, розподілу, передачі (транспортування) енергії, а також санаторіїв, дитячих оздоровчих таборів та інших лікувально-оздоровчих закладів з обов'язковим централізованим водопостачанням і каналізацією, гідротехнічних, гідрометричних та лінійних споруд"_


В общем и целом - изменения хорошие, да. В Украине возвращается понятие "бечевник", который во всем цивилизованном мире выродился в специально отведенную полосу вдоль водоема со свободным беспрепятственным проходом и возможностью причаливать. А то были у нас варианты: лодка течет, люди гребут к берегу - "стоять! частная собственность! гребите туда, там через три километра причалите!".

С другой стороны, с точки зрения использования земель - по сути ничего нового, все эти положения были и раньше, они были закреплены в куче законов, на которые в случае чего дружно клался болт при полном попустительстве местных советов, государственных инспекций и судов. Помню, как Миханики доказывали, что они собираются строить не жилые дома, а "гостиницы с апартаментами", которые, по их версии, являются оздоровительными учреждениями. Я не поленился копнуть и поднять нормативы, определяющие. что такое "гостиница", что такое "апартаменты", в итоге от их аргументации не осталась камня на камне. И что? Всем, а особенно судье, пофиг. Так что теперь у нас будут строить не "гостиницы с апартаментами", а "шестнадцатиэтажные пионерские лагеря с пристроенным ночным клубом и паркингом на две тысячи машиномест". Делов то.

Да, еще.
Вот документ. За подписью Виктора Федоровича. Еще в далеком 2004 году в Одессе должны были появиться проекты землеотвода, должны были быть вынесены в натуру (застолблены) границы санитарных и водоохранных зоны. И что? И ничего. Всем пофиг, ну, вы в курсе.

Итого: изменения, может быть, и хорошие, вот только оптимизма - ноль. 
*Пока в стране нет закона, нет суда и нет власти, этот закон соблюдающей, можно принимать какие угодно законы. Всем... ну, вы в курсе, да.*

----------


## serg-shs

ну и назачем таких выбирать?

----------


## aliaodessa

> ну и назачем таких выбирать?


 Та..поздно уже..костусев сказал,что против точечной застройки...теперь будут застраивать как в Сочи..по плану..

----------


## serg-shs

поздно - это когда все умерли, вот тогда уже действительно поздно,. Хотя всё зависит от человека (Дедушка умер, а дело живёт - лучше бы было наоборот  )

----------


## Доктор Ватсон

> Та..поздно уже..костусев сказал,что против точечной застройки...теперь будут застраивать как в Сочи..по плану..


 Это значит, что застроят сплошной стеной?

----------


## serg-shs

> Это значит, что застроят сплошной стеной?


 Это значит, что коктусев любит Одессу, особенно любит и ценит приморские склоны (ценит не дёшево, а по-настоящему)

----------


## Доктор Ватсон

> Это значит, что коктусев любит Одессу, особенно любит и ценит приморские склоны (ценит не дёшево, а по-настоящему)


 Ходил слух, что у него тоже есть участочек на склонах, где-то в районе Дельфина.
Правда?

----------


## serg-shs

> Ходил слух, что у него тоже есть участочек на склонах, где-то в районе Дельфина.
> Правда?


 Ну я ж говорю - он склонен любить склоны, любить в индивидуальном порядке - т.е. лично

----------


## Odnababka

Когда будет следующая  демонстрация против застройки склонов?  Хочу присоединиться с плакатом и желтой лентой.

----------


## Доктор Ватсон

> Когда будет следующая  демонстрация против застройки склонов?  Хочу присоединиться с плакатом и желтой лентой.


 Я тоже хочу.А почему с желтой?

----------


## Odnababka

Ну, вроде желтый еще никем не занят. А вы с каким предлагаете?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Когда будет следующая  демонстрация против застройки склонов?  Хочу присоединиться с плакатом и желтой лентой.


 А вот не надо. В этом святом деле реальных бойцов раз-два и обчелся. Судя по хронике событий, пока на их стороне перевес.  Их вроде все знают. 
Сейчас тихо на склонах. Если подтянуться любители чисто потусоваться и попиариться ближе к весне, только дело загубят

----------


## serg-shs

> А вот не надо. В этом святом деле реальных бойцов раз-два и обчелся. Судя по хронике событий, пока на их стороне перевес.  Их вроде все знают. 
> Сейчас тихо на склонах. *Если подтянуться любители чисто потусоваться и попиариться ближе к весне, только дело загубят*


  Не понятно чьё именно дело они загубят. И главное как? Кстати, когда на склонах что-то начато, то уже достаточно поздно чего-то менять. Кто откажется от того, за что заплачены деньги, приложены какие-то усилия, даже если это преступные усилия. А вот отвадить от покупки чего-то такого можно путём митингования и если дело только в пиаре - то почему бы и нет? (одно другому не мешает). 
Конечно самый лучший способ иметь своё представительство в радах разного уровня, и так обеспечить сохранность общественного имущества. Но у нас не Польша, не Румыния какая-то (Румыния от нас далеко - ,во всяком случае, ментально...). 
 Так что кто хочет выйти с плакатами и ленточками - милости просим.

----------


## Odnababka

Про Румынию не знаю, а в Польше жила, бастовать они выходят массово, бастуют почти всегда мирно с песнями и качаниями из стороны в сторону (взявшись за руки).  Любая акция зависит от количества народа.  представьте 100 000 одесситов каждое первое воскресенье месяца на склонах просто прогуливающихся, но все с желтыми ленточками (т.е. против застройки).  Массовости не хватает. Тогда обратят внимание. И не надо думать, что чего-то можно добиться раз  и навсегда. Власть всегда надо держать в тонусе. посмотрите, как массово бастуют в Европе, а у них давно демократия и налажена обратная связь: общество - власть.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

ну если 100 тыс, а не 10-20 как обычно, то тогда можно и без ленточек

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ну если 100 тыс, а не 10-20 как обычно, то тогда можно и без ленточек


 Я так понимаю, что 10 - 20 человек а не тысяч?
Эх, если бы одесситы не были такими пофигистичными и собрались на склонах или у горсовета в количестве даже 2000. Тогда и на склонах росли бы деревья а не небоскребы.
На самой большой акции, в которой мне довелось участвовать присутствовало около 50 человек.
И после нее гурвиник стал создавать свои карманные общественные организации. Денег, небось потратил...
Боятся они нас. А мы лентяи...

----------


## Олег.Л

> Я так понимаю, что 10 - 20 человек а не тысяч?
> Эх, если бы одесситы не были такими пофигистичными и собрались на склонах или у горсовета в количестве даже 2000. Тогда и на склонах росли бы деревья а не небоскребы.
> На самой большой акции, в которой мне довелось участвовать присутствовало около 50 человек.
> И после нее гурвиник стал создавать свои карманные общественные организации. Денег, небось потратил...
> Боятся они нас. А мы лентяи...


 =====
Первое ,что необходимо немедленно сделать-восстановить статус парка Юбилейного -как полноценного парка со всеми  сопутствующими делами(водоохранные зоны,рекреация и проч) ,а начинать массовые акции конкретно  против рондина,который сам, в интерью, признавался в нарушении законов...

----------


## _A_l_

Как можно восстановить статус того, что физически не существует?
Где этот парк, скажем, на 10-й Фонтана?
Как мамаше с коляской спуститься к морю на 12-й Фонтана?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Как можно восстановить статус того, что физически не существует?
> Где этот парк, скажем, на 10-й Фонтана?
> Как мамаше с коляской спуститься к морю на 12-й Фонтана?


 =====
Речь о территории от Ланжерона до Аркадии...

----------


## _A_l_

От Ланжерона до Аркадии - *о парке какой площади идет речь*? 
Напомню, что парк "Юбилейный" по документам 1992 г. занимал 320 гектаров от порта до 16-й Фонтана включительно. При этом, площади 320 га не существовало с 60-х годов XX века - площадь была указана ошибочно, т.к. *бОльшая часть ранее существовавших плато средней террасы были засыпаны грунтом* при уполаживании обрывов. В этом сейчас легко убедиться с помощью карт  Google.

----------


## serg-shs

мне, честно, пофиг сколько га и где отмечено и вообще писульки не сильно интересны - мне что б парк был. Но учитывая колличество розданной гречки, муки и обещаний "дивиденты" будут получать из склонов и т.п. Бо таки не Польша (и даже не Румыния) - а жаль..

----------


## Эрик

> Как можно восстановить статус того, что физически не существует?
> Где этот парк, скажем, на 10-й Фонтана?
> Как мамаше с коляской спуститься к морю на 12-й Фонтана?


 Да,у нас в прибрежной зоне в основном депутаты горсовета наглеют и плюют нам в лицо.Причём их и снимают с выборов( как *Рондин*а),и их партия,как и они сами, теряют популярность и уважение одесситов(например* В.Крук* - С 2005 г. по 2010 г.   возглавлял Одесскую городскую организацию ВО «Батьківщина») и другие известные персонажи.Но смотришь заседание горсовета и видишь их уже в новом созыве.Ещё бы -ведь столько бабла вгрохано в эти самые склоны и не только.Вот они и лезут в горсовет правдами и неправдами.Но и на старуху бывает проруха :_Сегодня
органами прокуратуры Одесской области приняты меры по отмене в судебном порядке решения Одесского городского совета об утверждении градостроительного обоснования размещения новой застройки в приморской зоне — в районе 10-й станции Большого Фонтана.
Как сообщили GNews в прокуратуре Одесской области, основанием для признания противоправным и отмене этого решения стало его принятие с нарушением требований законодательства, а именно — без общественного обсуждения и при отсутствии соответствующего согласования с природоохранными и санитарными органами.
Отметим, что на 10 станции Б. Фонтана в основном — объекты семейства Круков
_

----------


## coder_ak

В теме про мэра раскрыт этот вопрос с "отменой" более широко. В общем ничего там не отменили, а только в прокуратуру передали. А это дело такое, помурыжат, бабло занесут куда надо и какой нибудь суд отменит. Или, как вариант, участочек другому радетелю за побережье отдадут.

----------


## Доктор Ватсон

> В теме про мэра раскрыт этот вопрос с "отменой" более широко. В общем ничего там не отменили, а только в прокуратуру передали. А это дело такое, помурыжат, бабло занесут куда надо и какой нибудь суд отменит. Или, как вариант, участочек другому радетелю за побережье отдадут.


 Именно за последний вариант и вся возня...

----------


## Доктор Ватсон

> Да,у нас в прибрежной зоне в основном депутаты горсовета наглеют и плюют нам в лицо.Причём их и снимают с выборов( как *Рондин*а),и их партия,как и они сами, теряют популярность и уважение одесситов(например* В.Крук* - С 2005 г. по 2010 г.   возглавлял Одесскую городскую организацию ВО «Батьківщина») и другие известные персонажи.Но смотришь заседание горсовета и видишь их уже в новом созыве.Ещё бы -ведь столько бабла вгрохано в эти самые склоны и не только.Вот они и лезут в горсовет правдами и неправдами.Но и на старуху бывает проруха :_Сегодня
> органами прокуратуры Одесской области приняты меры по отмене в судебном порядке решения Одесского городского совета об утверждении градостроительного обоснования размещения новой застройки в приморской зоне — в районе 10-й станции Большого Фонтана.
> Как сообщили GNews в прокуратуре Одесской области, основанием для признания противоправным и отмене этого решения стало его принятие с нарушением требований законодательства, а именно — без общественного обсуждения и при отсутствии соответствующего согласования с природоохранными и санитарными органами.
> Отметим, что на 10 станции Б. Фонтана в основном — объекты семейства Круков
> _


 От мерзость эти круки вместе рондиным. 
Непотопляемое...

----------


## lumar

> От мерзость эти круки вместе рондиным. 
> Непотопляемое...


 И кивалова не забудьте.Из за его домиков прервалась Трасса Здоровья.

----------


## Буджак

А Климова не забыли?

----------


## _A_l_

Еще надо, кроме олигархов, вспомнить десятки тысяч Одесситов, которые инвестировали свои сбережения в строительство и сейчас являются собственниками недвижимости в прибрежной полосе Одессы ...

----------


## Скрытик

> Еще надо, кроме олигархов, вспомнить десятки тысяч Одесситов, которые инвестировали свои сбережения в строительство и сейчас являются собственниками недвижимости в прибрежной полосе Одессы ...


 Мы их вспомним на панихиде, когда эти объекты начнут уползать в море...

----------


## _A_l_

К пляжам таки да могут сползти  бесфундаментные "курятники". Но никак не современные высотки с ростверками на свайных полях, которые укрепляют  береговую полосу нагружением нижней террасы берега... См. 3-летней давности https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=51109&p=1806585&viewfull=1#post1806585 .

----------


## Эрик

"Вершители" судеб одесских склонов и хаотичной застройки Одессы медленно перетекают на киевски схили.Одно Гэ по фамилии Климов уже утекло туда,а его соратник уже пакует чемоданы.Читал "Сегодня" и испытывал смутные чувства от новости.Не меньше "повеселила" оценка сего действия ещё одним "героем Одессы" Убирией.
_Второй и третий номера команды экс-мэра Эдуарда Гурвица — Анатолий Ворохаев и Михаил Кучук — не задержались в оппозиционном «глухом углу» и нашли себя в новых ипостасях. Так, бывший зам градоначальника по строительным вопросам Михаил Кучук в столице занял аналогичную должность.
Михаил Ильич, по сути, держал в своих руках строительный рынок Одессы. «Тогда за влияние на Гурвица боролось два клана. Один возглавлял руководитель ПУКСа Эдуард Смоляр, второй — Кучук. Но Кучук был сильнее, ведь именно он носил Гурвицу на подпись документы о разрешении на строительство. Это была последняя инстанция»
По данным одесских СМИ, состояние Кучука приближается к $250 млн. Сам он, правда, неоднократно это отрицал.
Вахтанги Убирия называет все разговоры о финансовом состоянии бывшего коллеги и его нечистых делах во время правления Гурвица враньем: «Кучук — честный человек и прекрасный профессионал. Киеву с ним повезло».
_

----------


## aliaodessa

> "Вершители" судеб одесских склонов и хаотичной застройки Одессы медленно перетекают на киевски схили.Одно Гэ по фамилии Климов уже утекло туда,а его соратник уже пакует чемоданы.Читал "Сегодня" и испытывал смутные чувства от новости.Не меньше "повеселила" оценка сего действия ещё одним "героем Одессы" Убирией.
> _Второй и третий номера команды экс-мэра Эдуарда Гурвица — Анатолий Ворохаев и Михаил Кучук — не задержались в оппозиционном «глухом углу» и нашли себя в новых ипостасях. Так, бывший зам градоначальника по строительным вопросам Михаил Кучук в столице занял аналогичную должность.
> Михаил Ильич, по сути, держал в своих руках строительный рынок Одессы. «Тогда за влияние на Гурвица боролось два клана. Один возглавлял руководитель ПУКСа Эдуард Смоляр, второй — Кучук. Но Кучук был сильнее, ведь именно он носил Гурвицу на подпись документы о разрешении на строительство. Это была последняя инстанция»
> По данным одесских СМИ, состояние Кучука приближается к $250 млн. Сам он, правда, неоднократно это отрицал.
> Вахтанги Убирия называет все разговоры о финансовом состоянии бывшего коллеги и его нечистых делах во время правления Гурвица враньем: «Кучук — честный человек и прекрасный профессионал. Киеву с ним повезло».
> _


   А насколько тебя повеселила оценка Кивалова ?

Появление Кучука в кулуарах киевской мэрии связывают с главным юристом Партии регионов Сергеем Киваловым, который, якобы, лоббировал земляка в Киев. Но сам Сергей Васильевич это опровергает.

«Я никого не лоббировал. Такие дела решают в АП, а я там не работаю. Но если бы со мной решили посоветоваться, я бы сказал, что знаю Михаила Кучука давно. 
Он грамотный специалист в области градостроения и строительства и способный архитектор.
 К тому же — хороший человек.
 Думаю, что он сам заявил о себе, ему лоббисты не нужны.
 А мое мнение по поводу его прихода в киевскую мэрию: чем больше одесситов будет работать в Киеве, тем больше будет порядка», — пошутил Кивалов.
<a href="http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14206982.html">Источник</a>

----------


## serg-shs

> Еще надо, кроме олигархов, вспомнить десятки тысяч Одесситов, которые инвестировали свои сбережения в строительство и сейчас являются собственниками недвижимости в прибрежной полосе Одессы ...


 типа воровство в складчину не является воровством?

----------


## _A_l_

Разве кто-то что-то украл?
Кто украл?
Что украдено?
У кого украдено? 
------------------

Покупка телевизора в магазине (чек пробивает уполномоченный кассир) не является кражей.

Покупка земельного участка у городской громады (договор подписан легитимным чиновником) не является кражей. 
Если легитимный городской чиновник превысил свои, определенные Законом права и злоупотребил своим служебным положением, так на это есть пара статей в Уголовном Кодексе Украины. 
Причем, интересно, что заявление об этом в милицию (прокуратуру) имеет право подать любой гражданин Украины (и не гражданин тоже) - в том числе любой читатель этого форума, имющий свободное время для этого.

----------


## Destin

> ...Если легитимный городской чиновник превысил свои, определенные Законом права и злоупотребил своим служебным положением, так на это есть пара статей в Уголовном Кодексе Украины. 
> Причем, интересно, что заявление об этом в милицию (прокуратуру) имеет право подать любой гражданин Украины (и не гражданин тоже) - в том числе любой читатель этого форума, имющий свободное время для этого.


 Право, конечно, он имеет. Вот только в нашей стране судиться с властьимущими - это все равно, что плевать против ветра...

----------


## _A_l_

Они уже не "властьимущие" - состав чиновников с даты тех продаж земельных участков уже сменился 2 раза.

----------


## serg-shs

> Разве кто-то что-то украл?
> Кто украл?
> Что украдено?
> У кого украдено? 
> ------------------
> 
> Покупка телевизора в магазине (чек пробивает уполномоченный кассир) не является кражей.
> 
> Покупка земельного участка у городской громады (договор подписан легитимным чиновником) не является кражей. 
> ...


 А какая разница? все равно или заберут при жизни или посмертно (это по поведению инвестора)

----------


## JN

> Еще надо, кроме олигархов, вспомнить десятки тысяч Одесситов, которые инвестировали свои сбережения в строительство и сейчас являются собственниками недвижимости в прибрежной полосе Одессы ...


 А можно с этого места подробней? Кто? В какие объекты? Или это просто для поддержания разговора?

----------


## JN

> От Ланжерона до Аркадии - *о парке какой площади идет речь*? 
> Напомню, что парк "Юбилейный" по документам 1992 г. занимал 320 гектаров от порта до 16-й Фонтана включительно. При этом, площади 320 га не существовало с 60-х годов XX века - площадь была указана ошибочно, т.к. *бОльшая часть ранее существовавших плато средней террасы были засыпаны грунтом* при уполаживании обрывов. В этом сейчас легко убедиться с помощью карт Google.


 Не знаю где Вы черпаете свои знания, но в выписке из действующего генплана от 2005г., парк "Юбилейный" фигурирует и площадь еге 361 Га.
По поводу же "засыпан в 60-х", это не знаю для кого. При моей жизни парка не было на небольшом участке от Аркадии до 8-й.

----------


## JN

> В общем и целом - изменения хорошие, да.


 Вот с этим утверждением, Сергей, я не согласен. Дело в том, что этот закон вводит новую сущность "пляжная зона". А каждое введение новых сущностей вводит новые коллизии в законодательство. Во-первых. Чем сейчас будут считать судьи наши склоны? Водоохранной зоной или пляжной. Понятно, зависит от коньюнктуры ...
Во-вторых. Почему пляжная зона отсчитывается от уреза воды... В-третьих, и это самое прискорбное, в нем прямо прописано, что в городах застройка определяется градостроительной документацией.
С точки же зрения защиты побережья этот закон ничего не добавляет ко всем ныне действующим. Но они не соблюдаются.

----------


## Олег.Л

Всех с новогодним сюрпризом

http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/12/28/novaya_neopoznannaya_stroyka_na_primorskih_sklonah_5753.html

Интересна реакция властей,тем более в свете недавнего постановления верховной рады....

----------


## coder_ak

У новой власти иные приоритеты сейчас. Улицы переименовывать, буквы с фасадов отрывать, флаги вывешивать. А склоны, наверное, уже свои люди взяли в оборот, "команда профессионалов".

----------


## Hermione Granger

Так посмотреть и через несколько лет и Трассы Здоровья уже не будет существовать, а будет просто обыкновенная трасса. Кстати, а реакции властей никакой и не будет, "забудут" про это и все. И людей вокруг сейчас совсем другие вопросы интересуют.

----------


## _A_l_

> Не знаю где Вы черпаете свои знания, но в выписке из действующего генплана от 2005г., парк "Юбилейный" фигурирует и площадь еге 361 Га. По поводу же "засыпан в 60-х", это не знаю для кого. При моей жизни парка не было на небольшом участке от Аркадии до 8-й.


 А при моей жизни (с 50-х годов XX века) его не было с 8-й до 16-й Фонтана. В 1966-68, еще будучи "советским пионером" вместе со всей школой лично кусты сажал на склонах в р-не "Дельфина". 
Обращенные "фасадом" на юговосток глинистые обрывы, на которых ничего не росло - были до 1967 г. В 1965-1967 обрывы были уположены, засыпаны грунтом. Растет на них только сезонная трава с мая по июль. В июле склоны нагреваются солнцем и, ежели пару недель не будет дождика, вся эта травка выгорает - температура на склоне на солнце около 60 градусов. 

Да. Так 360 га - это, примерно, полоса шириной 350 метров и длиной 10 километров. Эти 10 километров - они есть! 
Ежели по пляжу пешком идти - от дельфинария до Аркадии *5,2 км*., и от от Аркадии до 16-й Фонтана еще *4,9 км*. Для сравнения - длина маршрута 18-го трамвая с его выкрутасами - 9,9 км. Которые не знают - канатная дорога - она, практически, - продолжение ул. Пироговской. 
А вот ширины 360 метров - нету. Скажем, от 9-й Фонтана до 16-й ширина склонов не превосходит 100 метров. 
Прогуляйтесь по трассе Здоровье от Аркадии, хотя бы до 15-й станции Фонтана и попробуйте там найти бОльшую ширину склонов от верхнего обрыва и до пляжей ...

Оно, ежели на нашу береговую линию посмотреть из http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.4371471&lon=30.7551956&z=12&l=1&m=h , так оно все видно, ежели в интересующих местах масштаб увеличивать ...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Растет на них только сезонная трава с мая по июль. В июле склоны нагреваются солнцем и, ежели пару недель не будет дождика, вся эта травка выгорает - температура на склоне на солнце около 60 градусов. 
> 
> 
> Прогуляйтесь по трассе Здоровье от Аркадии, хотя бы до 15-й станции Фонтана и попробуйте там найти бОльшую ширину склонов от верхнего обрыва и до пляжей ...


  и если сами не видите, то пригласите специалистов, чтобы вам указали, какие и сколько растений живут полноценной жизнью, формируют  соответствующие биоценозы и ярусы, обеспечивая устойчивость склонов

----------


## Олег.Л

> Всех с новогодним сюрпризом
> 
> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2010/12/28/novaya_neopoznannaya_stroyka_na_primorskih_sklonah_5753.html
> 
> Интересна реакция властей,тем более в свете недавнего постановления верховной рады....


 



> У новой власти иные приоритеты сейчас. Улицы переименовывать, буквы с фасадов отрывать, флаги вывешивать. А склоны, наверное, уже свои люди взяли в оборот, "команда профессионалов".


 ========

Власти властями,а у меня конкретное предложение.
Предлагаю  серъезно размяться сразу после НГ праздников на незаконном заборе.
Все ,кто "честные" ,кому  реально не все равно, предлагаю свершить акцию с привлечением АТВ, с уведомлением мэра и губернатора...
   Пора обратить конкретное внимание на все это...тем более забора того..
Как говорил маршал Жуков..."надавил и есть результат"
Человек 10-15 мужчин хватит и группы поддержки...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> ========
> 
> Власти властями,а у меня конкретное предложение.
> Предлагаю  серъезно размяться сразу после НГ праздников на незаконном заборе.
> Все ,кто "честные" ,кому  реально не все равно, предлагаю свершить акцию с привлечением АТВ, с уведомлением мэра и губернатора...
>    Пора обратить конкретное внимание на все это...тем более забора того..
> Как говорил маршал Жуков..."надавил и есть результат"
> Человек 10-15 мужчин хватит и группы поддержки...


 Когда?
Можно даже никого из прессы не приглашать, а расписать там все нафиг, пусть потом приедут  и снимут для публики.

----------


## serg-shs

> ========
> 
> Власти властями,а у меня конкретное предложение.
> Предлагаю  серъезно размяться сразу после НГ праздников на незаконном заборе.
> Все ,кто "честные" ,кому  реально не все равно, предлагаю свершить акцию *с привлечением АТВ, с уведомлением мэра и губернатора*...
>    Пора обратить конкретное внимание на все это...тем более забора того..
> Как говорил маршал Жуков..."надавил и есть результат"
> Человек 10-15 мужчин хватит и группы поддержки...


 Я что-то не понял:  10-15 мужиков должны забить до полусмерти мера, губернатора и АТВ?  (в принципе - вполне реальный способ остановить застройку склонов)

----------


## Олег.Л

> Когда?
> Можно даже никого из прессы не приглашать, а расписать там все нафиг, пусть потом приедут  и снимут для публики.


 ---

Соберем минимальный кворум и сразу ... получится- в самом начале месяца

Копии свежайшего  законопроекта ВР   _"О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты Украины относительно прибрежных защитных полос", предусматривающий запрет строительства в пределах 100 метровой пляжной зоны и обеспечивающий беспрепятственный проход вдоль берега моря_.
иметь вполне достаточно...






> Я что-то не понял:  10-15 мужиков должны забить до полусмерти мера, губернатора и АТВ?  (в принципе - вполне реальный способ остановить застройку склонов)


 Типа не понял...ну-ну :smileflag: 
Объясняю --АТВ для создания резонанса ,а властям сообщить затем, чтобы намекнуть,что кроме обещаний и сотрясений воздуха угрозами проверки законности застройки,надо еще и реально сделать что-то...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Я что-то не понял:  10-15 мужиков должны забить до полусмерти мера, губернатора и АТВ?  (в принципе - вполне реальный способ остановить застройку склонов)


 Даже если вы никогда не писали на заборах, вам представляется удобный повод восполнить этот пробел  :smileflag:

----------


## _A_l_

> Копии свежайшего законопроекта ВР _"О внесении изменений в некоторые законодательные акты Украины относительно прибрежных защитных полос", предусматривающий запрет строительства в пределах 100 метровой пляжной зоны и обеспечивающий беспрепятственный проход вдоль берега моря_.иметь вполне достаточно...


 Это, как бы, помягче чтобы... 

ЗАКОН УКРАЇНИ
*Про внесення змін до Водного і Земельного кодексів України щодо прибережних захисних смуг*

***
2. У Земельному кодексі України (Відомості Верховної Ради України, 2002 р., № 3-4, ст. 27):
1) частину третю статті 60 викласти в такій редакції:
"3. Уздовж морів та навколо морських заток і лиманів встановлюється прибережна захисна смуга шириною не менше двох кілометрів від урізу води.
*Прибережні захисні смуги встановлюються за окремими проектами землеустрою.*
Межі встановлених прибережних захисних смуг і пляжних зон зазначаються в документації з землеустрою, *кадастрових планах земельних ділянок, а також у містобудівній документації.*
Прибережні захисні смуги встановлюються на земельних ділянках всіх категорій земель, крім земель морського транспорту";

II. Прикінцеві положення
1. Цей Закон *набирає чинності з 1 січня 2011року.*
2. Цей Закон застосовується до правовідносин, що виникли *після набрання ним чинності.*
и т.д.

Мои примечания.
*Никаких проектов землеустройства (и кадастровых планов) защитной полосы вдоль Одесского побережья Черного моря не было, нету и не будет (иначе бы, даже Кемпинского бы не построили, Приморский бульвар бы не отремонтировали, Таможеннную площадь бы не заасфальтировали и т.д. и т.п.).* 

Зачем закон приняли? А *чтобы ведущееся строительство не подпадало ни под Водный ни под Земельный Кодексы - их ключевые статьи через месяц перестанут распространяться на то, что что творилось раньше и творится сейчас, до 2011 года ))).*

А по нашей Конституции Законы не имеют обратного действия во времени. Т.е., через 2 суток уже не останется вообще оснований для отмены ранее выданных землеотводов, разрешений на проектирование и строительство и т.п. 

А чтобы не было вот этого "*Прибережні захисні смуги встановлюються за окремими проектами землеустрою.*" Одесский горсовет не предусматривает финансирование такого проекта в горбюджете под предлогом "это очень дорого"...

----------


## coder_ak

*Олег.Л*, какую акцию? Забор ломать? Хочется на 15 суток загреметь?

----------


## Destin

Заборы уже ломали - прошлой зимой сломали забор, незаконно установленный климовым на верхней кромке склонов в районе его базы Черноморец, что справа от спуска Азарова. И что? Через неделю забор восстановили и сейчас скорее всего он уже узаконен. Но, после местных выборов изменилась политическая ситуация. Самое время напомнить городским депутатам с какими обещаниями они пришли к власти. Если собрать инициативную группу человек 5-10 можно обратиться к Балинову, Кваснюку (АТВ) и другим.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Самое время напомнить городским депутатам с какими обещаниями они пришли к власти. Если собрать инициативную группу человек 5-10 можно обратиться к Балинову, Кваснюку (АТВ) и другим.


 А они захотят нас услышать?
ГЭЙ тоже перед выборами клялся, что не допустит застройки склонов. И что? Не допустил?))))

----------


## Destin

Услышат или нет это уже от нас зависит, Петрович. А пока подборка свежих фоток с собачьего пляжа. Территорию оградили приличную - около гектара, наверное. Никаких информационных щитов нет, кроме одного "Купаться запрещено, дно не обследовано. МЧС."

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Так что, единственный спуск на пляж  перекрыт?

----------


## serg-shs

> Заборы уже ломали - прошлой зимой сломали забор, незаконно установленный климовым на верхней кромке склонов в районе его базы Черноморец, что справа от спуска Азарова. И что? Через неделю забор восстановили и сейчас скорее всего он уже узаконен. Но, после местных выборов изменилась политическая ситуация. *Самое время напомнить городским депутатам с какими обещаниями они пришли к власти.* Если собрать инициативную группу человек 5-10 можно обратиться к Балинову, Кваснюку (АТВ) и другим.


 обещали раздать склоны - вот и раздают тем людям, которые их и привели к власти, для которых Украина. А что?

----------


## _A_l_

> Так что, единственный спуск на пляж перекрыт?


  См. http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.4584777&lon=30.7660908&z=18&l=1&m=b .

Забор огораживает обрывчик слева на http://www.equestrian.ru/photos/user_photo/2009/5b871d75.jpg 

http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/40580238.jpg

http://ljplus.ru/img4/m/o/moro_lg/YUK_4450.jpg

----------


## serg-shs

конечно предвзято, но дыма без огня не бывает

----------


## serg-shs

> См. http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.4584777&lon=30.7660908&z=18&l=1&m=b .
> 
> Забор огораживает обрывчик слева на http://www.equestrian.ru/photos/user_photo/2009/5b871d75.jpg 
> 
> http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/40580238.jpg
> 
> http://ljplus.ru/img4/m/o/moro_lg/YUK_4450.jpg


 Ай яй яй яй.... Надо ж чупа-чупсу и физику пожаловаться...

----------


## coder_ak

Вы тут всё про Юбилейный, а я вот прогулялся сегодня на 13-й Фонтана, там же жесть вообще. К коттеджикам на 14-й прямо по склону дорогу зафигачили. Там же рядом стоянку сделали вместо поляны, заборчиком отгородили всё, включая турники. Пол стоянки над "Пляжником" отгрызено и идёт какая то грандиозная стройка. 
В общем зелёная зона этим летом будет явно не зелёной, а глинистой и с выхлопными газами строительной техники.

----------


## Олег.Л

> *Олег.Л*, какую акцию? Забор ломать? Хочется на 15 суток загреметь?


 =====
С 15 сутками ты опоздал лет на 20 :smileflag:  Но при всем желании этого не случится,потому как откликнулось на акцию всего два человека.
 Вот и вся суть говорильни о защите склонов Втроем его скинуть можно ,но сложно...

Теперь корень.Зачем ломать и как ломать.

    Меня лично в этом вопросе  жутко интересует этот локальный объект,как индикатор новой власти ,раздавший авансированные обещания о том ,что "не позволим","защита зеленой зоны","свободный доступ" и прочее...

    На этом частном примере я смогу определить,что состав нового горсовета такое же Г.,как и состав и прошлого ...или лучше? Смогу ли поставить знак равенства в схеме Костусев=Гурвиц? Или какой-то другой знак? Хотя бы для того,чтобы в дальнейшем не париться...
 Именно поэтому нужна акция с привлечением ТВ,запросы в мэрию и прокуратуру.А там все будет ясно.

 Теперь первичная информация.Очевидно самозахват,возможно в схеме успеть застолбиться до 1.01.2011г. 
 На этом месте в 70-тых был очень небольшой склад-причал, со спортивными плавсредствами,который был заброшен к середине 80-тых.Последние лет пять,там стоял контейнер ,хозяин которого продавал пиво и топчаны.

Очень интересно,как получен землеотвод,каким образом *ночью* техника проникла на это место(по следам -через рондинскую стройку)Работали опять же одну ночь с помощью автономной техники и генераторов.По любому,захваченная территория вдвое больше,чем земля под бывшим причалом(если даже допустить легальность работ)

Поэтому сломать хотя бы пару секций забора под объективы АТВ и направить жесткие запросы в нужные инстанции-это необходимый минимум...

----------


## Олег.Л

> Заборы уже ломали - прошлой зимой сломали забор, незаконно установленный климовым на верхней кромке склонов в районе его базы Черноморец, что справа от спуска Азарова. И что? Через неделю забор восстановили и сейчас скорее всего он уже узаконен. Но, после местных выборов изменилась политическая ситуация. Самое время напомнить городским депутатам с какими обещаниями они пришли к власти. Если собрать инициативную группу человек 5-10 можно обратиться к Балинову, Кваснюку (АТВ) и другим.


 --------
Есть и другие примеры.В апреле 6 года в переулке Дунаева ,был подобный  самозахват зеленого скверика,примыкающего к поликлинике МВД.Уже стояла опалубка под забор.Подоспевший народ успешно уничтожил все признаки стройки и посадил несколько десятков деревьев...Следы противостояния можно увидеть и сегодня...
Напомнить просто необходимо и максимально быстро...






> Так что, единственный спуск на пляж  перекрыт?


 Ступеньки остались,а широкая боковая тропинка перепохаблена колеей тяжелой техники






> Вы тут всё про Юбилейный, а я вот прогулялся сегодня на 13-й Фонтана, там же жесть вообще. К коттеджикам на 14-й прямо по склону дорогу зафигачили. Там же рядом стоянку сделали вместо поляны, заборчиком отгородили всё, включая турники. Пол стоянки над "Пляжником" отгрызено и идёт какая то грандиозная стройка. 
> В общем зелёная зона этим летом будет явно не зелёной, а глинистой и с выхлопными газами строительной техники.


 ======
Фонтан потерян и уже давно...тут хоть бы что-то сохранить...

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 2079128 Вложение 2079140

Этим фоткам 2 месяца уже ...

----------


## coder_ak

*Олег.Л*, рекомендую всё таки почитать УК Украины, на тему мелкого хулиганства и ответственности.

Очень рад видеть, как наконец люди прозревают, уже не кричат с пеной у рта, какой Гурвиц плохой и как новыая власть придёт, вся такая красивая и всё будет хорошо.
Вон уже и проезд машин по ТЗ открыт, скоро там пробки будут на картах отмечаться.

А по поводу фонтана очень зря, там, к слову, нынешняя власть всё строит, те же лица, защитнички побережья, но в другом конце, где их к кормушке не пустили ещё.

----------


## serg-shs

> ...
> Поэтому сломать хотя бы пару секций забора под объективы АТВ и направить жесткие запросы в нужные инстанции-это необходимый минимум...


 Еще раз разьясните: попасть под обьективы АТВ, которые отправят снятые лица в соответствующие инстанции (вероятно в МВД) и получить жёсткие ответы сапогом в лицо в кабинете следователя? 
 (Боже, хоть когда-то ты дашь этому народу хоть немного мозгов? )
 Уже батенька нужно на ТВ "Круг" обращаться (хотя не намного умнее, но всё же... )

----------


## Олег.Л

> Вложение 2079128 Вложение 2079140
> 
> Этим фоткам 2 месяца уже ...


 
Формальности ради,надо отметить,что работы на Поповском начались в середине октября,при мэрстве Эдика...Все с нетерпением ждем негодования АК по этому поводу....








> *Олег.Л*, рекомендую всё таки почитать УК Украины, на тему мелкого хулиганства и ответственности.
> 
> Очень рад видеть, как наконец люди прозревают, уже не кричат с пеной у рта, какой Гурвиц плохой и как новыая власть придёт, вся такая красивая и всё будет хорошо.
> Вон уже и проезд машин по ТЗ открыт, скоро там пробки будут на картах отмечаться.
> 
> А по поводу фонтана очень зря, там, к слову, нынешняя власть всё строит, те же лица, защитнички побережья, но в другом конце, где их к кормушке не пустили ещё.


 -------
Так ведь УК остался, а вот время и люди изменились :smileflag: 

О каком прозрении ты говоришь? .То, что Эдя и сформированные им структуры были клоачными по своей сути-это константа! Другое дело интересно,упадет ли туда АК  вместе с новыми депутатами или нет,скоро станет ясно...







> Еще раз разьясните: попасть под обьективы АТВ, которые отправят снятые лица в соответствующие инстанции (вероятно в МВД) и получить жёсткие ответы сапогом в лицо в кабинете следователя? 
>  (Боже, хоть когда-то ты дашь этому народу хоть немного мозгов? )
>  Уже батенька нужно на ТВ "Круг" обращаться (хотя не намного умнее, но всё же... )


 Насколько я понимаю,тебя в этом всем, больше всего "взволновало" слово АТВ
Действительно,народ "без мозгов" остоял в Киеве несколько многоэтажных застроек,у нас хотя бы упомянутый скверик на Дунаева...и все путем поломок заборов...странно даже...
 Трусу мозги не нужны...Он должен позаботиться о том как бы не получить себе в харю сапогом в кабинете следователя

И с "Кругом" тоже в точку Там есть кому рассказать о концлагерях,рабах и многочисленных трупах...

----------


## lumar

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14210402.html
Открыт пока только сьезд на Ланжерон ,но кто знае может это только начало!

----------


## coder_ak

*Олег.Л*, ничего нигде не изменилось, 15 суток, как были так и остались. Ну разве что срок вроде немного короче и называется это иначе. Так, на заметку.

Вот видишь, ты ещё сомневаешься упадёт ли, а многие уже поняли, что упал ещё до избрания. Хотя умные люди это изначально понимали.

----------


## coder_ak

*Олег.Л*, ничего нигде не изменилось, 15 суток, как были так и остались. Ну разве что срок вроде немного короче и называется это иначе. Так, на заметку.

Вот видишь, ты ещё сомневаешься упадёт ли, а многие уже поняли, что упал ещё до избрания. Хотя умные люди это изначально понимали.

----------


## serg-shs

> Формальности ради,надо отметить,что работы на Поповском начались в середине октября,при мэрстве Эдика...Все с нетерпением ждем негодования АК по этому поводу....


 Ну так нужно пойти и открыть чупа-чупсу глаза!!!! И как можно скорее, для "высококачественности" "негодования"




> Так ведь УК остался, а вот время и люди изменились
> 
> О каком прозрении ты говоришь? .То, что Эдя и сформированные им структуры были клоачными по своей сути-это константа! Другое дело интересно,упадет ли туда АК  вместе с новыми депутатами или нет,*скоро станет ясно*...


 скоро станет темно... И в прямом и в переносном смысле.




> Насколько я понимаю,тебя в этом всем, больше всего "*взволновало*" слово АТВ
> Действительно,народ "без мозгов" остоял в Киеве несколько многоэтажных застроек,у нас хотя бы упомянутый скверик на Дунаева...и все путем поломок заборов...странно даже...
> *Трусу мозги не нужны*...Он должен позаботиться о том как бы не получить себе в харю сапогом в кабинете следователя
> 
> И с "Кругом" тоже в точку Там есть кому рассказать о концлагерях,рабах и многочисленных трупах...


 меня давно не волнуют заборные "ревоЛЬюцЫонЭрЫ", так что - не взволновало.
"Трусу мозги не нужны" - хорошая фраза. Наверное Бог об этом знает и поэтому некоторым моим собеседникам мозгов не дал

----------


## serg-shs

> *Олег.Л*, ничего нигде не изменилось, 15 суток, как были так и остались. Ну разве что срок вроде немного короче и называется это иначе. Так, на заметку.
> 
> Вот видишь, ты ещё сомневаешься упадёт ли, а многие уже поняли, что упал ещё до избрания. *Хотя умные люди это изначально понимали*.


 Понимать то они понимали, но только нефига не делали. Все эфиром питаются, в грёзах живут, сны, понимаешь, видят...

 Вот оно бы неплохо было пойти и забор поломать (раз плюнуть), но как-то обидно откликаться на истероидные призывы.
 Не, ну кто пойдёт - мой им респект и уважуха (кажется так нужно говорить  ). Тут, как говориться кашу маслом (поломаным забором) не испортишь. Жаль что на этом кашу не сваришь...

----------


## _A_l_

Дык уже было дело об позапрошлом, 2009 г.
Три бомжа украли/выломали несколько секций забора в Кировограде. И отнесли метров на 50, за угол. Даже   не сдали в металлолом. В газетах писали. Ну дали им за групповуху и за "крупный размер" по 4 года. С отбыванием. Щас цена за квадратный метр забора  больше 100 грн...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Участок у яхт-клуба на собачьем пляже сегодня уже полностью обнесен забором, отсыпана гравием дорога прямо через рощу с Трассы Здоровья. Видно, что ездили большие машины. Возможно, выкорчеваны деревья, но следы скрыты... Перекрыт старый спуск в нижней его части, проложена новая тропа, на которую указывает  свежий гравий, и прямо через кусты по вновь сооруженным ступеням,  милости просим - к морю

----------


## Эрик

А кто сейчас на трассе здоровья свои грузовики гоняет?Есть такая щука-рондин,где хочется С вместо Щ поставить.Уже его морда пару недель тошнит по многим одесским каналам.Какой он ХЕРой про себя рассказывает.Правда умалчивает,что гравием траву с деревьями на ТЗ засыпал и велосипедистам вместо свежего воздуха дешёвую дизельку в лёгкие впускает от своих фур с киевскими номерами.

----------


## serg-shs

> Участок у яхт-клуба на собачьем пляже сегодня уже полностью обнесен забором, отсыпана гравием дорога прямо через рощу с Трассы Здоровья. Видно, что ездили большие машины. Возможно, выкорчеваны деревья, но следы скрыты... Перекрыт старый спуск в нижней его части, проложена новая тропа, на которую указывает  свежий гравий, и прямо через кусты по вновь сооруженным ступеням,  милости просим - к морю


 Ай Яй Яй... нужно срочно сообщить Костусеву, Губернатору и АТВ - они такое безобразие никоим образом не допустят... Немедленно выступят, повесят свои портреты - в общем займутся делом.

----------


## Олег.Л

> меня давно не волнуют заборные "ревоЛЬюцЫонЭрЫ", так что - не взволновало.
> "Трусу мозги не нужны" - хорошая фраза. Наверное Бог об этом знает и поэтому некоторым моим собеседникам мозгов не дал


 



> Понимать то они понимали, но только нефига не делали. Все эфиром питаются, в грёзах живут, сны, понимаешь, видят...
> 
>  Вот оно бы неплохо было пойти и забор поломать (раз плюнуть), но как-то обидно откликаться на истероидные призывы.
>  Не, ну кто пойдёт - мой им респект и уважуха (кажется так нужно говорить  ). Тут, как говориться кашу маслом (поломаным забором) не испортишь. Жаль что на этом кашу не сваришь...


 



> Ай Яй Яй... нужно срочно сообщить Костусеву, Губернатору и АТВ - они такое безобразие никоим образом не допустят... Немедленно выступят, повесят свои портреты - в общем займутся делом.


 ===
Ну мы все  давно уже поняли что тебе на Все это глубоко наплевать 

Какой смысл тогда корчить из себя недалекого циника,штампующего(как тебе кажется)"яркие" стебы,вальяжно развалившись в объятиях компъютерного стула? 

Просто проходи мимо...

Хотя есть случаи ,когда задница бъет по голове,напоминая о присутствии мозгов :smileflag:   Это когда в один прекрасный момент, в твой двор заезжает бригада застройщиков и на месте детской или спортплощадки ,начинает мастырить забор. Интересно ...сменишь позу или побежишь защищать то малое, где твой ребенок играется?(забыв о мозгах)

----------


## serg-shs

Есть очень большая уверенность, что люди голосующие за ПР и иже с ними, и при этом ратующие за "сохранение склонов" или провокаторы или идиоты (второе более вероятно). Но видно с этим ничего не поделаешь. Если человек идиот, то это на долго. - фраза известная многим с детства. 
Ну действительно нельзя спасти некоторые категории сограждан - ну вот такие они. Обречены.
Нет, они конечно могут пойти удариться головой (или чем там еще) о забор, но потом косвенно или прямо поддержат именно того, кто этот забор ставил. Может им это нравится? может мазохисты они.
 ОФФ ТОП: сидит мужик и лупит себя по члену молотком. Прохожий - ? мужик - анонизмом занимаюсь? прохожий - а в чем же удовольствие? мужик - офигительно класно, когда промахиваюсь.
 Что делать? Нет, ну конечно, можно что-то делать, но свяжись с идиотами - так сам идиотом станешь (заразно , говорят) ну а других предложений тут практически нет. Ну нет - так нет.
Кстати,  Олег.Л записан в игнор, так что париться не стоит  
 С праздниками.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Есть очень большая уверенность, что люди голосующие за ПР и иже с ними, и при этом ратующие за "сохранение склонов" или провокаторы или идиоты (второе более вероятно).


 -------
Браво!  Это именно   тот случай,когда логика является полным и бесповоротным индикатором интеллекта...
Сразу бы с этого начал,обошлись бы без флэйма...




> ОФФ ТОП:  сидит мужик и лупит себя по члену молотком. Прохожий - ? мужик - анонизмом занимаюсь? прохожий - а в чем же удовольствие? мужик - офигительно класно, когда промахиваюсь.
>  Что делать? Нет, ну конечно, можно что-то делать, но свяжись с идиотами - так сам идиотом станешь (заразно , говорят) ну а других предложений тут практически нет. Ну нет - так нет.


 ========

Борменталь!  Дайте ему селедку (с)   :smileflag:

----------


## A_P

> А кто сейчас на трассе здоровья свои грузовики гоняет?.


  Я не знаю, кто в районе  собачьего пляжа что начал строить, но забор установлен очень быстро, часть склона снесена, выровняна площадка, земля вывезена и уничтожен спуск на пляж. Следы больших машин ведут прямо с трассы здоровья на пляж через рощу. Никаких указателей на то, что и кто строит -  нет

----------


## _A_l_

http://dumskaya.net/news/sobaki_plyag-010392/33/

----------


## serg-shs

> Я не знаю, кто в районе  собачьего пляжа что начал строить, но *забор установлен очень быстро, часть склона снесена, выровняна площадка, земля вывезена и уничтожен спуск на пляж*. Следы больших машин ведут прямо с трассы здоровья на пляж через рощу. Никаких указателей на то, что и кто строит -  нет


 а теперь умножьте эту скорость на 365дней и соотнесите с протяжённостью побережья. Сколько лет нужно на заливку парка железобетоном? И самое главное: после всего - кто те, кто выбирали этих?

Единственную здравую мысль увидел в коментах: "пора уже становится активистами, а не просто..." правда и эту идею, при желании некоторых "гАрячих патриотов", можно довести до абсурда, причем очень и очень быстро ( уж видено это раз тышшшу ).  Посмотрим.

----------


## _A_l_

> земля вывезена и *уничтожен спуск на пляж*.


 Вложение 2097812

Я вижу - наоборот - новые ступеньки уложены вдоль временного забора. Другое дело, что должны еще быть 2 парапета с перилами ...

----------


## serg-shs

> Вложение 2097812
> 
> Я вижу - наоборот - новые ступеньки уложены вдоль временного забора. Другое дело, что должны еще быть 2 парапета с перилами ...


 и колючей проволокой...

----------


## Олег.Л

> Вложение 2097812
> 
> Я вижу - наоборот - новые ступеньки уложены вдоль временного забора. Другое дело, что должны еще быть 2 парапета с перилами ...


 ===
Нет никаких новых ступенек.Это старые ,которым очень много лет.Люди активно занимаются поиском "благодетеля" .Пока никаких данных.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Фото от 1.01. 2011. Вдоль забора наверху  старые ступеньки, которые сделали сами люди. Спуск непосредственно на песок  засыпан  (видна свежая  глина, покрытая инеем). Слева в кустах выкопаны новые очень крутые ступеньки, а к ним гравием отсыпали дорожку.  Кто и когда это делает - никто не видел, даже те неравнодушные одесситы, которые пристально наблюдают за этим беспределом

глина срезана со склона и просто тупо сброшена на пляж. Представляете, у кого-то поднялась рука это сделать.

----------


## _A_l_

> Люди активно занимаются поиском "благодетеля" .Пока никаких данных.


  Вылезет эта паскуда на свет рано или поздно ...

----------


## serg-shs

Жванецкий когда-то сказал, "взамен того, что б громко сказать "что ж вы, Суки делаете", мы сокрушаемся на кухне "чтож они, суки, делают" ..."  но сюжет намного более закручен - в Одессе получилось по другому: "НАТЕ СУКИ ВЛАСТЬ И ДЕЛАЙТЕ, ЧТО ХОТИТЕ !!! " и самое главное, люди которые эту власть СУКАМ дали даже не пониают, что они сделали...  Просто за Мишу Жванецкого обидно!!!

----------


## serg-shs

> Вылезет эта паскуда на свет рано или поздно ...


 А разве этот благодетель не из тех, кого ВЫБРАЛИ ? разве не депутат? - 100% что из того кодла, так что ему доручили вершить судьбу города, страны и т.п. - он и ВЕРШИТ  (чего это вам не нравиться? а что Вы не знали, что САМЫЙ ГЛАВНЫЙ ИЗ НИХ начинал с воровства шапок в туалетах, а дальше только размер "шапок" увеличивался? Вы вообще чего ожидали? а?) А кто запрещал думать на Выборах и до них на протяжении 20ти лет? Когда Бог хочет наказать человека он, прежде всего, лишает его разума. Так что - чого бажали, те й отримали...

----------


## m-ilya

> Жванецкий когда-то сказал, "взамен того, что б громко сказать "что ж вы, Суки делаете", мы сокрушаемся на кухне "чтож они, суки, делают" ..."  но сюжет намного более закручен - в Одессе получилось по другому: "НАТЕ СУКИ ВЛАСТЬ И ДЕЛАЙТЕ, ЧТО ХОТИТЕ !!! " и самое главное, люди которые эту власть СУКАМ дали даже не понимают, что они сделали...  Просто за Мишу Жванецкого обидно!!!


 Потому что вместо того чтоб голосовать "против всех", люди выбирают "меньшее зло", то есть сами поддерживают это самое зло, а потом  ругают " избранников" в три этажа, вместо того чтоб признать собственную безответственность. Итак, после каждых выборов я убеждаюсь, что все происходящее одесситы получают исключительно заслуженно. Это конечно, безмерно досадно, но судя по всему, надежда на изменение общественного самосознания в сторону осознанности собственных действий,весьма призрачна, хотя, я все равно надеюсь.

----------


## Destin

"Начальник управления взаимодействия с правоохранительными органами и оборонной работы аппарата Одесской областной государственной администрации Сергей Тронько прокомментировал сообщения СМИ о застройке прибрежной зоны в городе Одесса. 
«Согласно личному распоряжению председателя Одесской областной государственной администрации Эдуарда Матвийчука управлением взаимодействия с правоохранительными органами и обороной работы была проведена проверка законности аренды земельных участков в прибрежной зоне. По результатам данной проверки установлено, что застройка, которая ведется возле так называемого «собачьего пляжа», носит характер самовольной. По данному факту сейчас систематизируется материал», - добавил Сергей Тронько.
Как отметил чиновник, во время общей проверки законности застройки прибрежной зоны зафиксировано немало злоупотреблений." 
http://eho-ua.com/2011/01/11/obladmi...kharakter.html

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

в незаконности этого строительства никто и не сомневался, но что нам делать со всем этим?

----------


## crupie

> А разве этот благодетель не из тех, кого ВЫБРАЛИ ? разве не депутат? - 100% что из того кодла, так что ему доручили вершить судьбу города, страны и т.п. - он и ВЕРШИТ  (чего это вам не нравиться? а что Вы не знали, что САМЫЙ ГЛАВНЫЙ ИЗ НИХ начинал с воровства шапок в туалетах, а дальше только размер "шапок" увеличивался? Вы вообще чего ожидали? а?) А кто запрещал думать на Выборах и до них на протяжении 20ти лет? Когда Бог хочет наказать человека он, прежде всего, лишает его разума. Так что - чого бажали, те й отримали...


 А что есть выбор?
Вот есть хорошие, а есть плохие?
Вы назовите хоть одного хорошего... 

Смысл думать, когда в стране сплошной беспредел...
Кого ни выберешь, всё равно ... все выродки...

Нас всех надо вырезать... в газовую камеру...

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> "Начальник управления взаимодействия с правоохранительными органами и оборонной работы аппарата Одесской областной государственной администрации Сергей Тронько прокомментировал сообщения СМИ о застройке прибрежной зоны в городе Одесса. 
> «Согласно личному распоряжению председателя Одесской областной государственной администрации Эдуарда Матвийчука управлением взаимодействия с правоохранительными органами и обороной работы была проведена проверка законности аренды земельных участков в прибрежной зоне. По результатам данной проверки установлено, что застройка, которая ведется возле так называемого «собачьего пляжа», носит характер самовольной. По данному факту сейчас систематизируется материал», - добавил Сергей Тронько.
> Как отметил чиновник, во время общей проверки законности застройки прибрежной зоны зафиксировано немало злоупотреблений." 
> http://eho-ua.com/2011/01/11/obladmi...kharakter.html


  Ага! Заберут у того, кто строит *самовольно* и начнут строить *законно.*

----------


## _A_l_

http://www.citysites.com.ua/upload/img/news/41294672154.jpg

http://www.*******/news/36412 http://www.*******/article/36556

----------


## serg-shs

> А что есть выбор?
> Вот есть хорошие, а есть плохие?
> *Вы назовите хоть одного хорошего...* 
> 
> Смысл думать, когда в стране сплошной беспредел...
> Кого ни выберешь, всё равно ... все выродки...
> 
> Нас всех надо вырезать... в газовую камеру...


 Называю одного хорошего - это ВЫ! ник *crupie*. Можете развеять моё предположение.

----------


## serg-shs

А с другой стороны- хоть склоны и пляжи застраивают, но зато цены и тарифы высокие!!!

----------


## crupie

> Называю одного хорошего - это ВЫ! ник *crupie*. Можете развеять моё предположение.


 ))) та не... я такой же, как все..
занесёт в депутаты, буду брать взятки, воровать народные деньги... и домик я хочу у самого моря... причём в центре... )))

----------


## serg-shs

> ))) та не... я такой же, как все..
> занесёт в депутаты, буду брать взятки, воровать народные деньги... и домик я хочу у самого моря... причём в центре... )))


 скромно, я вот хочу ТЗ в единоличное пользование, но поскольку таких же претендентов еще около миллиона, то готов ТЗ делить с этим миллионом, причём так чтоб ТЗ оставалась ТЗ - это вконце концов реальней, чем хотеть владеть...
 А кто ж Вас в депутаты занесёт? времена "заносов" кончились. Теперь только в результате упорного труда можно. Сколько времени на упорный труд готовы выделять в неделю?

----------


## serg-shs

> Потому что вместо того чтоб голосовать "против всех", люди выбирают "меньшее зло", то есть сами поддерживают это самое зло, а потом  ругают " избранников" в три этажа, вместо того чтоб признать собственную безответственность. Итак, после каждых выборов я убеждаюсь, что все происходящее одесситы получают исключительно заслуженно. Это конечно, безмерно досадно, но судя по всему, надежда на изменение общественного самосознания в сторону осознанности собственных действий,весьма призрачна, хотя, я все равно надеюсь.


 Так то оно так, но если бы оно так просто решалось, как хотелось бы. Очень тяжело ожидать целенаправленных результативных действий от дезорганизованного общества. Ничего тут не поделаешь. Нужно как минимум рассуждать, как же общество может организовываться, а вот после этого есть вероятность встретить такого-же решавшего подобный вопрос, ну а когда сформируется некий костяк, фундамент, то обрасти сторонниками - дело времени и техники.  Всётаки чего-то формируется, чего-то доходит. более того, если это происходит массово и в разных местах, то и потушить такой "пожар" крайне затруднительно (сил у претендующих на монопольную власть просто не хватит)

----------


## crupie

> А кто ж Вас в депутаты занесёт? времена "заносов" кончились.


 Дааа???... 
А Вы часом не с Луны?




> Теперь только в результате упорного труда можно. Сколько времени на упорный труд готовы выделять в неделю?


 Что Вы называете упорным трудом?  
Количество обещаний народу в час?
Или "закакивание" конкурентов по самое не могу?

----------


## serg-shs

> Дааа???... 
> А Вы часом не с Луны?


 а почему с такой близкой планеты? Ч то-то с фантазией у Вас не очень...





> Что Вы называете упорным трудом?  
> Количество обещаний народу в час?
> Или "закакивание" конкурентов по самое не могу?


 Ну это Вы называете это упорным трудом.  (вообще-то это трудом не называется  ).
"оооо  С Вами всё ясно. Играйте в пин-понг, Гена" (кф "Самая обаятельная и привлекательная")
Успехов - мечтайте о домике у моря

----------


## Rina112

> Участок у яхт-клуба на собачьем пляже сегодня уже полностью обнесен забором, отсыпана гравием дорога прямо через рощу с Трассы Здоровья. Видно, что ездили большие машины. Возможно, выкорчеваны деревья, но следы скрыты... Перекрыт старый спуск в нижней его части, проложена новая тропа, на которую указывает  свежий гравий, и прямо через кусты по вновь сооруженным ступеням,  милости просим - к морю


 Нашла информацию по этому вопросу цитирую 
«Согласно личному распоряжению председателя Одесской областной государственной администрации Эдуарда Матвийчука отделом взаимодействия с правоохранительными органами и обороной работы была проведена проверка законности аренды земельных участков в прибрежной зоне. По результатам данной проверки установлено, что застройка, которая ведется возле так называемого Собачьего пляжа, носит характер самовольной. По данному факту сейчас систематизируется материал», — добавил С. Тронько.
дата 11 января, 16:24.

----------


## crupie

> Ну это Вы называете это упорным трудом.  (вообще-то это трудом не называется  ).
> "оооо  С Вами всё ясно. Играйте в пин-понг, Гена" (кф "Самая обаятельная и привлекательная")
> Успехов - мечтайте о домике у моря


  :smileflag:  Просто не видел и не вижу *НИКАКОГО* результата упорных трудов наших депутатов.

Не считая, конечно, их упорного труда по увеличению собственного  благосостояния. Этот труд виден. И он действительно упорный.

----------


## serg-shs

> Просто не видел и не вижу *НИКАКОГО* результата упорных трудов наших депутатов.
> 
> Не считая, конечно, их упорного труда по увеличению собственного  благосостояния. Этот труд виден. И он действительно упорный.


 да не о депутатах речь - с ним всё придельно ясно: две ноги за две разных сосны и в свободный полёт (ну как в апреле 1944 го - спросите, увлекательно могут старожилы рассказать).  
 В том, что нужно делать. ("что-то" не подойдёт, надо с каким-то планированием, тактикой и стратегией  ) Ну тонет корабль... тонет. Керманичі не вгарні. Но на этом корабле мы вместе находимся. Лично у меня есть желание остановить это затопление - ну свыкся я с этим кораблём, ну вот такая дурацкая у меня привычка  :smileflag:  .
  А что конкретно делать- ну сегодня предварительно порешим чего и как можно делать - результаты сообщу. 
 Пока вот спрашиваю чего и как в каком размере (сколько времени) и кто может чего сделать. 
 (Может, кто помоложе, и захочет заборы поломать, но это самый прямой путь, что б их-молодых быстро обламали. Если бы всё решалось снесением забора - то давно бы это и решилось, но к сожалению всё запутанней. Людей просто на митингах пообламывали - и сейчас многие ни в какую, и я их понимаю )

----------


## Скрытик

> Нашла информацию по этому вопросу цитирую 
> «Согласно личному распоряжению председателя Одесской областной государственной администрации Эдуарда Матвийчука отделом взаимодействия с правоохранительными органами и обороной работы была проведена проверка законности аренды земельных участков в прибрежной зоне. По результатам данной проверки установлено, что застройка, которая ведется возле так называемого Собачьего пляжа, носит характер самовольной. По данному факту сейчас систематизируется материал», — добавил С. Тронько.
> дата 11 января, 16:24.


 Странно то что этот пляж никакого отношения к облсовету не имеет, а горисполком молчит в тряпочку. Так что это обыкновенная отписка. Уверен что строительство продолжится

----------


## serg-shs

> Странно то что этот пляж никакого отношения к облсовету не имеет, а горисполком молчит в тряпочку. Так что это обыкновенная отписка. Уверен что *строительство продолжится*


 ну а то...   кто-то долго участочек высматривал, ждал, платил, уже и забор поставил и землю сгорнул. Кто поверит, что так много усилий прошли только для того, что б это всё резко остановилось ?

Ну и охрану ТЗ так быстренько сняли , конечно совершенно случайно и к данному строительству это не относится.

----------


## A_P

> Нашла информацию по этому вопросу цитирую 
> «Согласно личному распоряжению председателя Одесской областной государственной администрации Эдуарда Матвийчука отделом взаимодействия с правоохранительными органами и обороной работы была проведена проверка законности аренды земельных участков в прибрежной зоне. По результатам данной проверки установлено, что застройка, которая ведется возле так называемого Собачьего пляжа, носит характер самовольной. По данному факту сейчас систематизируется материал», — добавил С. Тронько.
> дата 11 января, 16:24.


 Я знаю многих, кто написал обращение на городской сайт по поводу незаконной стройки на собачьем пляже. И вот результат. Оказывается, теперь даже ответы - отписки не являются обязательными

"Обращаем Ваше внимание, что письмо, посланное электронной почтой, или с помощью «Телефона доверия» не является официальным, оно не подпадает под действие норм Закона Украины "Об обращениях граждан". Информация, которая поступает в электронном виде, *может быть рассмотрена или принята к сведению* Одесским городским советом, исполнительным комитетом или городским головой"

----------


## coder_ak

Собственно и всегда это было не официальное обращение. Пишите письма на бумаге и несите в горсовет, что бы там завизировали. Тогда обязаны ответить, по закону.

----------


## Destin

> Странно то что этот пляж никакого отношения к облсовету не имеет, а горисполком молчит в тряпочку. Так что это обыкновенная отписка. Уверен что строительство продолжится


 Сегодня в районе забора на собачьем пляже работала комиссия горисполкома в составе шести человек. Составляли какие-то бумаги. Сказали, что сами пока не знают кто и что строит. Подождем. Так что, наши обращения на сайт горсовета возымели действие.

----------


## A_P

Это обнадеживает. Забор сами снимать будем, или пусть хозяин заберет свое добро?  :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

> Это обнадеживает. Забор сами снимать будем, или пусть хозяин заберет свое добро?


 ----
Что ты! Сейчас сюда придет Кхулту и скажет ,что ломают заборы только идиоты. А настоящие защитники побережья должны сначала поменять окрас власти в стране,и только потом что-то ломать :smileflag:  

На самом деле подобные горе-радетели в угоду своим политическим симпатиям без вопросов отдадут в жертву и пляжи и даже ТЗ,лишь бы увидеть, как позорится нынешняя власть...

Самое реальное на данный момент и конечно с учетом ситуации-- подать *Открытую*(!)заявку в горисполком об акции демонтажа забора с помощью неравнодушных граждан. Это однозначно подхлестнет власти.
Если надо- привлечь ЭКО.НАДО,Диброва 

 Необходимо выделить из этой акции, яркий и максимально положительный ажиотаж,направленный на главенство привилегий граждан города, касаемо прибрежной зоны и ппляжей,ТЗ и проч.

Разумеется с привлечением радио и телевидения :smileflag:

----------


## Esperanto

Выложите на форуме, пожалуйста, примерный текст официального письма-обращения. Я тоже отправлю официально на бумаге по почте. Чем больше будет таких писем-запросов, тем больше вероятность, что городские власти отреогируют на это.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Выложите на форуме, пожалуйста, примерный текст официального письма-обращения. Я тоже отправлю официально на бумаге по почте. Чем больше будет таких писем-запросов, тем больше вероятность, что городские власти отреогируют на это.


 Сделаем...Заявка на акцию по типу "открытого обращения "

----------


## Esperanto

> Сделаем...Заявка на акцию по типу "открытого обращения "


 Не надо никаких "открытых обращений". 
Если есть в теме юристы, то лучше составить аргументированное типовое обращение со ссылками на законы и т.д. 
Гораздо эффективней обращаться персонально и письменно. На такое обращение они по закону будут обязаны  дать ответ в течение 30 дней. Чем больше будет таких обращений, тем больше вероятность адекватной реакции со стороны городских властей.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Не надо никаких "открытых обращений". 
> Если есть в теме юристы, то лучше составить аргументированное типовое обращение со ссылками на законы и т.д. 
> Гораздо эффективней обращаться персонально и письменно. На такое обращение они по закону будут обязаны  дать ответ в течение 30 дней. Чем больше будет таких обращений, тем больше вероятность адекватной реакции со стороны городских властей.


 ====
Не согласен....Юридическое сопровождение и общегражданская позиция выраженная в СМИ, никоим образом не помешают друг другу ,а скорее наоборот...

Информация с SOS форума подтверждает вышесказанное

*С "Собачкой" по имеющейся информации - вопрос поставлен очень серьезно. Накануне там было достаточно народа, в том числе из представителей прокуратуры и УВД. Любые действия по попытке строительства запрещены. Более того - выдано предписание о сносе того забора силами тех, кто его и устанавливал. Сейчас тормознуло немного то, что этот участок был продан еще Гурвицем (Якобы продан). Пока раскручивают - кто, что, когда и как. Очень большой плюс тот, что до сих пор там ничего не успели построить. Тогда все было бы намного сложнее. Без судебных разбирательств не обошлось. То, что мы все вместе подняли шумиху - отлично. Оно сработало..... С предложением оказать помощь в сносе забора - думаю, нужно подождать немного. Посмотрим, как будут разворачиваться дальнейшие события. Я так думаю. Есть другие предложения - выкладывайте.* 

Из  второго источника подтверждается,что земля у уреза воды(по сути на песке) продана Эдиком(Кучуком,Ворохаевым) каким-то  левонепостижимым образом...

----------


## Greztky

> ====
> Не согласен....Юридическое сопровождение и общегражданская позиция выраженная в СМИ, никоим образом не помешают друг другу ,а скорее наоборот...
> 
> Информация с SOS форума подтверждает вышесказанное
> 
> *С "Собачкой" по имеющейся информации - вопрос поставлен очень серьезно. Накануне там было достаточно народа, в том числе из представителей прокуратуры и УВД. Любые действия по попытке строительства запрещены. Более того - выдано предписание о сносе того забора силами тех, кто его и устанавливал. Сейчас тормознуло немного то, что этот участок был продан еще Гурвицем (Якобы продан). Пока раскручивают - кто, что, когда и как. Очень большой плюс тот, что до сих пор там ничего не успели построить. Тогда все было бы намного сложнее. Без судебных разбирательств не обошлось. То, что мы все вместе подняли шумиху - отлично. Оно сработало..... С предложением оказать помощь в сносе забора - думаю, нужно подождать немного. Посмотрим, как будут разворачиваться дальнейшие события. Я так думаю. Есть другие предложения - выкладывайте.* 
> 
> Из  второго источника подтверждается,что земля у уреза воды(по сути на песке) продана Эдиком(Кучуком,Ворохаевым) каким-то  левонепостижимым образом...


 Во- первых, ЗЕМЛЯ не продана. Продан объект недвижимости пл.120кв.м , расположенный на участке 1200 кв.м. Причем не городом, а фирмой двум физ. лицам (причем один иностранец). Это схема понятная. Дальше. Все форумные и не форумные деятели ни при чем) Какая ваша шумиха кого- то когда- то останавливала?)) Тут вопрос в том, что с Губернатором ЖЫШЫ вопрос не порешали- вот он и завелся. Он считает что, все жирные куски в городе должны проходить через него. Думаю, недолго осталась ему так считать))) Должны будут скоро ему объяснить что к чему. А кактусу пофигу. С городом все порешали как раз и согласие есть ( неофициальное, конечно же). Застройщики просто потропились... Надо было подождать малехо, и все было бы у них в норме).

----------


## lumar

> Во- первых, ЗЕМЛЯ не продана. Продан объект недвижимости пл.120кв.м , расположенный на участке 1200 кв.м. Причем не городом, а фирмой двум физ. лицам (причем один иностранец). Это схема понятная. Дальше. Все форумные и не форумные деятели ни при чем) Какая ваша шумиха кого- то когда- то останавливала?)) Тут вопрос в том, что с Губернатором ЖЫШЫ вопрос не порешали- вот он и завелся. Он считает что, все жирные куски в городе должны проходить через него. Думаю, недолго осталась ему так считать))) Должны будут скоро ему объяснить что к чему. А кактусу пофигу. С городом все порешали как раз и согласие есть ( неофициальное, конечно же). Застройщики просто потропились... Надо было подождать малехо, и все было бы у них в норме).


 Момент как раз выбрали правильно- зимой когда народу нет.Летом люди бы им даже забор не позволили поставить.

----------


## A_P

> ----
> Что ты! Сейчас сюда придет Кхулту и скажет ,что ломают заборы только идиоты. А настоящие защитники побережья должны сначала поменять окрас власти в стране,и только потом что-то ломать 
> 
> На самом деле подобные горе-радетели в угоду своим политическим симпатиям без вопросов отдадут в жертву и пляжи и даже ТЗ,лишь бы увидеть, как позорится нынешняя власть...
> 
> Да, я тоже  настороженно отношусь к подобным маньякам 
> 
> Самое реальное на данный момент и конечно с учетом ситуации-- подать *Открытую*(!)заявку в горисполком об акции демонтажа забора с помощью неравнодушных граждан. Это однозначно подхлестнет власти.
> Если надо- привлечь ЭКО.НАДО,Диброва 
> ...


 Да. Пришло время подписывать коллективное письмо. Но меня волнует сейчас изуродованный берег. Там явно затронута коренная порода ракушечника, будет активно размываться тот участок

----------


## Greztky

> Момент как раз выбрали правильно- зимой когда народу нет.Летом люди бы им даже забор не позволили поставить.


 О чем Вы?? Какие ,нафиг, люди?))) Неправильное время! Политически неправильное))). Теперь у них будут проблемки. Придется взнестись намного больше чем планировалось))) Но, в итоге, не сомневайтесь- все порешают.))

----------


## A_P

> Во- первых, ЗЕМЛЯ не продана. Продан объект недвижимости пл.120кв.м , расположенный на участке 1200 кв.м. Причем не городом, а фирмой двум физ. лицам (причем один иностранец). Это схема понятная. Дальше. Все форумные и не форумные деятели ни при чем) Какая ваша шумиха кого- то когда- то останавливала?)) Тут вопрос в том, что с Губернатором ЖЫШЫ вопрос не порешали- вот он и завелся. Он считает что, все жирные куски в городе должны проходить через него. Думаю, недолго осталась ему так считать))) Должны будут скоро ему объяснить что к чему. А кактусу пофигу. С городом все порешали как раз и согласие есть ( неофициальное, конечно же). Застройщики просто потропились... Надо было подождать малехо, и все было бы у них в норме).


 Я вижу, у вас есть какие-то дополнительные сведения в отношении этого участка и его "хозяев". Поделитесь с нами. Эта информация будет полезна всем, даже если борьбу мы будем вести разными методами. Учтите, это  настоящая война, здесь все средства хороши. Действовать надо по всем фронтам, и партизанские методы никто не отменял. 
Кто вспомнит через пару лет, кто продавал, кто был у власти? Они все растают, как утренний туман, а кусочек моря все мы потеряем  :smileflag:

----------


## A_P

> О чем Вы?? Какие ,нафиг, люди?))) Неправильное время! Политически неправильное))). Теперь у них будут проблемки. Придется взнестись намного больше чем планировалось))) Но, в итоге, не сомневайтесь- все порешают.))


 Сколько уже у нас примеров, когда люди не давали беспредельничать? Поднимитесь в скверик между пед. Дунаева и Кирпичным. Я надеюсь только на неравнодушных одесситов, а не на власти

----------


## Greztky

> Я вижу, у вас есть какие-то дополнительные сведения в отношении этого участка и его "хозяев". Поделитесь с нами. Эта информация будет полезна всем, даже если борьбу мы будем вести разными методами. Учтите, это  настоящая война, здесь все средства хороши. Действовать надо по всем фронтам, и партизанские методы никто не отменял. 
> Кто вспомнит через пару лет, кто продавал, кто был у власти? Они все растают, как утренний туман, а кусочек моря все мы потеряем


 Конечно есть)) Но... врядли поделюсь). Сейчас будет серия совещаний по этому поводу , в т.ч. в обладминистрации. Думаю, если это будут освещать, Вы все узнаете. А вот ввязываться в войну, не советовал бы... Понимаете, тут не просто большие, а очень большие деньги! А за такие идут на все... Так что, лучше постойте в сторонке и посмотрите, как вместо засранного склона и запущенного пляжа появится действиельно благоустроенный и безопасный комплекс для отдыха и развлечений))) И ничего вы не потеряете)... А только приобретете. Хватит может жить совковыми понятиями? Прибрежная зона- это капитал! И главное- грамотно им распорядится. Этот капитал ОБЯЗАН зарабатывать деньги для города и территориальной громады... А не быть прибежищем бомжей, наркоманов и бродячих собак...

----------


## Олег.Л

> Во- первых, ЗЕМЛЯ не продана. Продан объект недвижимости пл.120кв.м , расположенный на участке 1200 кв.м. Причем не городом, а фирмой двум физ. лицам (причем один иностранец). Это схема понятная. Дальше. Все форумные и не форумные деятели ни при чем) Какая ваша шумиха кого- то когда- то останавливала?)) Тут вопрос в том, что с Губернатором ЖЫШЫ вопрос не порешали- вот он и завелся. Он считает что, все жирные куски в городе должны проходить через него. Думаю, недолго осталась ему так считать))) Должны будут скоро ему объяснить что к чему. А кактусу пофигу. С городом все порешали как раз и согласие есть ( неофициальное, конечно же). Застройщики просто потропились... Надо было подождать малехо, и все было бы у них в норме).


 -------
Даже если верить написанному тобой-все это сплошной левак.Очень напоминает продажу стадиона СКА какому-то  скобарю из Беляевки,через подставную ирландскую фирму с издевательским названием "грин коин"И что этот кусочек очень жирный? Ты  уж чересчур губера с мэром за идиотов держишь...
А если уж что и порешали с городом,то еще "с тем" городом...

А застройщики как раз, в ночь с 27 на 28  вполне вероятно торопились,потому как 30.12.10 Янык подписал во втором чтении.

_Проект Закону про внесення змін до деяких законодавчих актів України щодо прибережних захисних смуг_

http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/zweb_n/webproc4_2?id=&pf3516=2642&skl=7

----------


## lumar

> Конечно есть)) Но... врядли поделюсь). Сейчас будет серия совещаний по этому поводу , в т.ч. в обладминистрации. Думаю, если это будут освещать, Вы все узнаете. А вот ввязываться в войну, не советовал бы... Понимаете, тут не просто большие, а очень большие деньги! А за такие идут на все... Так что, лучше постойте в сторонке и посмотрите, как вместо засранного склона и запущенного пляжа появится действиельно благоустроенный и безопасный комплекс для отдыха и развлечений))) И ничего вы не потеряете)... А только приобретете. Хватит может жить совковыми понятиями? Прибрежная зона- это капитал! И главное- грамотно им распорядится. Этот капитал ОБЯЗАН зарабатывать деньги для города и территориальной громады... А не быть прибежищем бомжей, наркоманов и бродячих собак...


 Спортсменов забыл добавить и просто любителей погулять у моря по ТЗ ,подышать чистым воздухом ,а не выхлопняком с камазов едщих на очередную стройку.
И какой громаде польза от всех этих строек? Взять хотябы Рондинскую.Что получат горожане?Отель у моря.Да нахрен он кому сдался кроме его хозяев.И даже если что то и перечислят городу то куда пойдут эти деньги ?А моря у нас уже не будет и места для занятий спортом тоже.

----------


## Greztky

> -------
> Даже если верить написанному тобой-все это сплошной левак.Очень напоминает продажу стадиона СКА какому-то  скобарю из Беляевки,через подставную ирландскую фирму с издевательским названием "грин коин"И что этот кусочек очень жирный? Ты  уж чересчур губера с мэром за идиотов держишь...
> А если уж что и порешали с городом,то еще "с тем" городом...
> 
> А застройщики как раз, в ночь с 27 на 28  вполне вероятно торопились,потому как 30.12.10 Янык подписал во втором чтении.
> 
> _Проект Закону про внесення змін до деяких законодавчих актів України щодо прибережних захисних смуг_
> 
> http://gska2.rada.gov.ua/pls/zweb_n/webproc4_2?id=&pf3516=2642&skl=7


 Что левак? Чудачок!))) Почему "держу" за идиотов? Они такие и есть. Но это к данному делу не относиться)) 
Все так и есть как я написал! Не веришь- мне пофигу. И что, по твоему, кусочек не жирный??? Тогда извини..))
И все ссылки на закон- чушь полная! Причем здесь ЗЕМЛЯ? Короче, с такими "компетентными" ребятами даже как- то и неудобно о чем то говорить)))

----------


## Greztky

> Спортсменов забыл добавить и просто любителей погулять у моря по ТЗ ,подышать чистым воздухом ,а не выхлопняком с камазов едщих на очередную стройку.
> И какой громаде польза от всех этих строек? Взять хотябы Рондинскую.Что получат горожане?Отель у моря.Да нахрен он кому сдался кроме его хозяев.И даже если что то и перечислят городу то куда пойдут эти деньги ?А моря у нас уже не будет и места для занятий спортом тоже.


 Да лааадно!))) Куча мест есть! А вот по поводу денег , согласен... А если бы был четкий план развития побережья, то на одну застройку было бы полжено, к примеру, 20-30 оборудованных (!!) спортплощадок? А ? Что тогда скажете? Другое дело, когда это будет и будет ли вообще... Так что надо быть реалистами...

----------


## Олег.Л

> Что левак? Чудачок!))) Почему "держу" за идиотов? Они такие и есть. Но это к данному делу не относиться)) 
> Все так и есть как я написал! Не веришь- мне пофигу. И что, по твоему, кусочек не жирный??? Тогда извини..))
> И все ссылки на закон- чушь полная! Причем здесь ЗЕМЛЯ? Короче, с такими "компетентными" ребятами даже как- то и неудобно о чем то говорить)))


 --------
Я и не претендую на компетентность в  земельно-правовых вопросах ...
Что интересно. По закону --запрет на застройку 100метровой прибрежной зоны-- ты говоришь причем здесь ЗЕМЛЯ в этой 100м зоне..(?)
Чудачок- это типа "бабло решает абсолютно все"? Как я тебя понимаю :smileflag:

----------


## lumar

> Да лааадно!))) Куча мест есть! А вот по поводу денег , согласен... А если бы был четкий план развития побережья, то на одну застройку было бы полжено, к примеру, 20-30 оборудованных (!!) спортплощадок? А ? Что тогда скажете? Другое дело, когда это будет и будет ли вообще... Так что надо быть реалистами...


 Этих площадок и так достаточно ,что детских ,что спортивных, благо еще при союзе построено много и не все успели уничтожить ,а где тренироваться роллерам ,велосипедистам и бегунам?Единственное место в городе свободное от автотранспорта это ТЗ ,которая потихоньку сокращается, и уничтожается тяжелой техникой покрытие.Возле рондинского отеля проехать уже тяжело.всегда грязь и гравий.А сколько грязи нанесли на дорогу пока забор у собачьего ставили и ездили просто по земле.

----------


## Greztky

> --------
> Я и не претендую на компетентность в  земельно-правовых вопросах ...
> Что интересно. По закону --запрет на застройку 100метровой прибрежной зоны-- ты говоришь причем здесь ЗЕМЛЯ в этой 100м зоне..(?)
> Чудачок- это типа "бабло решает абсолютно все"? Как я тебя понимаю


 Послушай. Никто Закон нарушать не будет. Если будет застройка, то будет на расстоянии 101 метра. Если надо - море отдвинут))) А может застройки и не будет вовсе. Будут легкие конструкции типа гидротехнических и линейных))). А в остальном,ты правильно понимаешь! БАБЛО- решает абсолютно ВСЕ!

----------


## Безониха

> Конечно есть)) Но... врядли поделюсь). Сейчас будет серия совещаний по этому поводу , в т.ч. в обладминистрации. Думаю, если это будут освещать, Вы все узнаете. А вот ввязываться в войну, не советовал бы... Понимаете, тут не просто большие, а очень большие деньги! А за такие идут на все... Так что, лучше постойте в сторонке и посмотрите, как вместо засранного склона и запущенного пляжа появится действиельно благоустроенный и безопасный комплекс для отдыха и развлечений))) И ничего вы не потеряете)... А только приобретете. Хватит может жить совковыми понятиями? Прибрежная зона- это капитал! И главное- грамотно им распорядится. Этот капитал ОБЯЗАН зарабатывать деньги для города и территориальной громады... А не быть прибежищем бомжей, наркоманов и бродячих собак...


 Дело не в совковых понятиях, и чистый, благоустроенный пляж - это здорово, но, боюсь, что в сторонке от пляжа мы так и останемся ибо он быстро станет чьей-то частной собственностью, либо платным, что также не улыбается, не все могут себе позволить ходить на платные пляжи, тем более все мы знаем, что это цена не одного рубля.

----------


## JN

После многих лет бесплодных усилий повлиять на власти законными методами, я убежден, что только большое количество людей с молотками, готовых поломать не только заборы, способны добиться осмысленного выражения глаз чиновников.

А пока их нет, можно писать любые бумажки и получать на них ЛЮБЫЕ ответы. И очень умно все это обсуждать на форуме. 

Многие люди считают, что их интересы ущемлены произволом властей в отношении побережья, но готовы к реальной борьбе за свои интересы единицы. И пока будет так, результатов не будет.

----------


## coder_ak

> Да лааадно!))) Куча мест есть! А вот по поводу денег , согласен... А если бы был четкий план развития побережья, то на одну застройку было бы полжено, к примеру, 20-30 оборудованных (!!) спортплощадок? А ? Что тогда скажете? Другое дело, когда это будет и будет ли вообще... Так что надо быть реалистами...


 Так умные люди об этом давно говорят. Что задача власти контролировать застройщиков, что бы те строили площадки, вело-дорожки, удобные проходы к морю и вообще. А не тупо запрещать всё, пусть само рушится.

----------


## JN

> Так умные люди об этом давно говорят.


 
Вы так часто употребляете это выражение, кого Вы имеете ввиду?
Умных людей не так много и только они не считают себя таковыми.  :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

> Так умные люди об этом давно говорят. Что задача власти *контролировать застройщиков, что бы те строили площадки, вело-дорожки, удобные проходы к морю и вообще.* А не тупо запрещать всё, пусть само рушится.


 Кодер, ты вообще веришь в то, что ты написал, если ты, конечно, считаешь себя умным? :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

Не верю, конечно, как можно верить в это глядя на тех, кто сидит сейчас при власти?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Не верю, конечно, как можно верить в это глядя на тех, кто сидит сейчас при власти?


 ----
Ключевое слово "сейчас" . А как быть "тогда" ? Если говорить о конкретике ветки,то именно "тогда" нанесены самые крупные удары по пебережью.
А "сейчас" еще ничего нет.Более того,борется  :smileflag: 

Кстати,почти по теме,ведь тоже бабло почти решило..."тогда"

http://revisor.od.ua/news/Verhovnaya_Rada_zapretila_privatizirovat_Odessku-020695/

----------


## Destin

> ----
> ...Кстати,почти по теме,ведь тоже бабло почти решило..."тогда"
> 
> http://revisor.od.ua/news/Verhovnaya_Rada_zapretila_privatizirovat_Odessku-020695/


 Хорошая новость, теперь бы еще начать фильмы снимать...

----------


## Эрик

> и чистый, благоустроенный пляж - это здорово, но, боюсь, что в сторонке от пляжа мы так и останемся ибо он быстро станет чьей-то частной собственностью


 При Гурвице,голосовать за которого здесь некоторые рьяно призывали,была отработана такая технология отрывания кусков побережья  у одесситов.Про Рондина,депутата без лица и совести,и его способах передачи  денег  Гурвицу через Кучука Мишу-кармана промолчу пока.Помните пляж Лагуну возле Чкаловского.Эдакая жемчужинка в морской короне Одессы.Сначала её отгородили нагло,по-моему ещё при боделане даже,а потом сделали паузу, и при Гурвице начали возводить трёхметровый забор вокруг этого пляжа и выгнали там 3 избы класса люкс.Многие возмущались  и тоже задавали вопросы на разных уровнях.Кто эта сволочь,отхватившая лакомый кусочек побережья и что строят?Думал думал "великий хозяйственник" Гурвиц и придумал.А назовём это,ну так скажем Пансионат.А строит пусть греческий Гефест,не возвращать же  бабки за невыполненные обещания позволить им окончательно изуродовать побережье Одессы высотными готелями,типа того что "патриот и меценат" Рондин лепит под сан.Россия.

----------


## A_P

> Послушай. Никто Закон нарушать не будет. Если будет застройка, то будет на расстоянии 101 метра. Если надо - море отдвинут))) А может застройки и не будет вовсе. Будут легкие конструкции типа гидротехнических и линейных))). А в остальном,ты правильно понимаешь! БАБЛО- решает абсолютно ВСЕ!


 Те, кого вы стараетесь выставить благодетелями и меценатами - на самом деле - гнусные жадные твари, хапающие то, что принесет им максимальный доход. Им пофиг, что эти участки нужны  всему городу. Посмотрите на Французский бульвар, на его новую застройку. Нафиг она там? Посмотрите на Пересыпь, Молдаванку, которые разрушаются на глазах. Пусть бы строили там -  так нет,  им подавай здесь, где могли бы быть парки, санатории и детские сады. Точно также и на Собачьем пляже могло бы быть.  Сами пишете - если надо - берег передвинем, море отодвинем, коттеджи свои влепим, заборами обнесем, срать всем на головы будем, потому что канализацию  свою закачивать вверх - это не ваш метод. Как представлю себе, что на месте дикого склона может быть такое же, как на Малом Фонтане или на 13-й станции, или  под монастырем, так хочется голыми руками этот забор поломать

----------


## A_P

О. еще в Политике у нас появились единомышленники  :smileflag: 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=741843&p=17343262#post17343262

----------


## Эрик

> Те, кого вы стараетесь выставить благодетелями и меценатами - на самом деле - гнусные жадные твари, хапающие то, что принесет им максимальный доход. Им пофиг, что эти участки нужны  всему городу. Посмотрите на Французский бульвар, на его новую застройку. Нафиг она там?


  Это точно!При том же Гурвице и его карманном посреднике для взяток Кучуке выгнали на Французском вот это убожество.Особенно впечатляет корона "зодчества" из отходов стеклопакетов.
Браво СТИКОН! Вы "украсили" Французский б-р навеки,а заодно и разбили межквартальные проезды и брусчатку Французского.

----------


## Odnababka

> Это точно!При том же Гурвице и его карманном посреднике для взяток Кучуке выгнали на Французском вот это убожество.Особенно впечатляет корона "зодчества" из отходов стеклопакетов.Вложение 2111279Вложение 2111283
> Браво СТИКОН! Вы "украсили" Французский б-р навеки,а заодно и разбили межквартальные проезды и брусчатку Французского.


  Это ужасно. 24 этажа, а сколько там будет машин.

----------


## _A_l_

Забор на, так называемом «Собачьем пляже» в Одессе, в ближайшие дни будет снесен. Об этом, сегодня на брифинге сообщил одесский городской голова Алексей Костусев, - передает корреспондент *******.
http://www.*******/news/37238

----------


## serg-shs

> Забор на, так называемом «Собачьем пляже» в Одессе, в ближайшие дни будет снесен. Об этом, сегодня на брифинге сообщил одесский городской голова Алексей Костусев, - передает корреспондент *******.
> http://www.*******/news/37238


 Интересно другое, как при таких "строгостях" его поставили?

----------


## Робинзон Крузо

Еще немного по поводу "собачьего".

«Думской» стали известны новые подробности самовольного строительства на так называемом «Собачьем пляже« возле яхт-клуба, которое вызвало возмущение у одесситов.

Застройщиками т.н. «Собачьего пляжа» возле одесского яхт-клуба, возможно, являются родственники начальника МБТИ РОН Кожуховского.

Об этом «Думской» сообщили источники в одесской мэрии.

Напомним, что в первых числах января неизвестными были спилены деревья и срезан большой участок склона под строительство. Практически сразу этот участок оброс забором. Через несколько дней одесская облгосадминистрация официально заявила, что строительство ведется незаконно.

http://dumskaya.net/news/sobachij_plyag_-010496

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А заставить привести все в порядок, посадить деревья и благоустроить склон?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Интересно другое, как при таких "строгостях" его поставили?


 Видимо, проверка связи, как там общественность проглотит и не подавиться или нет.

----------


## serg-shs

> Видимо, проверка связи, как там общественность проглотит и не подавиться или нет.


 нет. всё проще: город ни плохо, ни хорошо не управляется. Город вообще не управляется т.е. никак...  и это только начало.
 Ну назвал "ближайшие дни" - формально можно и подождать, но толку?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> нет. всё проще: город ни плохо, ни хорошо не управляется. Город вообще не управляется т.е. никак...  и это только начало.
>  Ну назвал "ближайшие дни" - формально можно и подождать, но толку?


 И это тоже. Сегодня, поразили недоделанные фасады домов, жуть, как после войны. На это денег нет, зато дерибан побережья - самое стабильное что может быть в нашей городской жизни.

----------


## serg-shs

еще есть перевёрнутые контейнеры, ну и фотографии с пидЖачком

----------


## Destin

За попытку застроить пляж в Одессе уже уволены несколько сотрудников милиции. 
Об этом сообщил журналистам городской голова Одессы Алексей Костусев, комментируя факт застройки так называемого «собачьего пляжа» в Одессе (район Кирпичного переулка). Мэр отметил, что по вопросу строительства на пляже было проведено «серьезное разбирательство». 
«Те люди, которые не должны были допустить технику туда, они наказаны. Несколько человек уволены из органов внутренних дел. Которые, видимо, за мзду ночью пропустили туда технику и рабочих», - подчеркнул Алексей Костусев, добавив, что виновные «поплатились за это своими должностями».  
http://eho-ua.com/2011/01/18/za_popy...v_milicii.html

----------


## serg-shs

> Которые, видимо, за мзду ночью пропустили туда технику и рабочих


 Оригинально... Ну и кому же горсовет доверил охранять ТЗ с 1.01.2011?
- никому?  
- но это не значит, что нельзя никого наказать...

----------


## Эрик

> Это ужасно. 24 этажа, а сколько там будет машин.


 Их уже туда проехало тысячи в виде бетономешалок и прочего.И все по Французскому б-ру.А сколько машин прибавится просто не счесть.Хозяйские и полуубитые жигулята и газели рабочих,которые там будут евро наводить в ЧЕТЫРЁХ ДВАДЦАТИЧЕТЫРЁХЭТАЖНЫХ корпусах.Про склоны со счастливыми новосёлами на шашлыках и пляже Дельфин даже думать не хочется.Смотайтесь весной на поскот и посмотрите на тамошние "склоны"- лузановские.Жуть!

----------


## Destin

На собачьем пляже сняли щиты забора. Правда, остались столбики и каркас, так что в любой момент можно восстановить забор без особых усилий.

----------


## serg-shs

ну - это достижение. Теперь можно переносить столбики по всему побережью, вешать щиты забора, ровнять площадки, снимать щиты забора; 
переносить столбики в новое место, вешать щиты забора, ровнять площадки, снимать щиты забора
переносить столбики в новое место, вешать щиты забора, ровнять площадки, снимать щиты забора
 ну и т.д

----------


## Choopa

ну конечно же против застройки

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> На собачьем пляже сняли щиты забора. Правда, остались столбики и каркас, так что в любой момент можно восстановить забор без особых усилий.


 Так давайте подведем итоги.  Можно считать, что все мы, тут пишущие и сидящие за компьютерами + АТВ, погнали волну, достаточную для того, чтобы такое беззаконие остановить? Или  уже была подключена прокуратура?

----------


## serg-shs

кто знает: был рассказ о одном птенчике уверенном в том, что ветер от того, что деревья качаются...

----------


## Destin

Как стало известно «Думской» от источников в одесской мэрии, строение на собачьем пляже зарегистрировано на жену Василия Кожуховского, начальника КП «МБТИ и РОН».
http://dumskaya.net/news/Sobstvennik-010557/

----------


## coder_ak

Жены совсем от рук отбились, без ведома мужей мутят стройки. Ужас, ужас!

----------


## A_P

Значит ситуация проясняется. На "Собачьем пляже" была в продаже будка из числа  ничейной городской собственности. Гражданка под ником "Жена" недорого купила ее у Гурвица, пользуясь связями в МБТИ. А что дальше? Снесены  деревья и склон. Кто будет возмещать убытки громаде? Кто будет восстанавливать и благоустраивать подход к городскому пляжу?

----------


## Greztky

> Значит ситуация проясняется. На "Собачьем пляже" была в продаже будка из числа  ничейной городской собственности. Гражданка под ником "Жена" недорого купила ее у Гурвица, пользуясь связями в МБТИ. А что дальше? Снесены  деревья и склон. Кто будет возмещать убытки громаде? Кто будет восстанавливать и благоустраивать подход к городскому пляжу?


  Так вот вы, активисты- неравнодушные,а также лучшие представители громады и благоустраивайте!!! 
В смысле завалите все опять мусором,шприцами, говном! Т.е. сделайте КАК БЫЛО! Я, так понимаю, для вас ведь именно это "благоустройство"!!!

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Жены совсем от рук отбились, без ведома мужей мутят стройки. Ужас, ужас!


 Вообще-то у нас мужья, я смотрю самые бедные и не защищенные. А мутят в основном жены, родители, дети и прочие родственники, и так по всей стране.

----------


## lumar

> Так вот вы, активисты- неравнодушные,а также лучшие представители громады и благоустраивайте!!! 
> В смысле завалите все опять мусором,шприцами, говном! Т.е. сделайте КАК БЫЛО! Я, так понимаю, для вас ведь именно это "благоустройство"!!!


 А почему не зеленой травкой и деревьями!А что в твоеи понимании "благоустройство" ? 
Трехметровый забор как в Лагуне? Или бетонные коробки?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Так вот вы, активисты- неравнодушные,а также лучшие представители громады и благоустраивайте!!! 
> В смысле завалите все опять мусором,шприцами, говном! Т.е. сделайте КАК БЫЛО! Я, так понимаю, для вас ведь именно это "благоустройство"!!!


 А вот тут вы как всегда передергиваете. Нам надо, чтобы было хорошо для всех, а не только для  тонкого слоя "жен и их мужей". А это значит, что там не должно быть ни ночных клубов, ни ресторанов, ни коттеджей и прочих строений, которые склонны обрастать заборами и прихватывать землю. Ничего этого не надо на городском  общедоступном пляже, где нет и не предвидится канализации. Ход моих мыслей понятен?  Просто про гавно вы сами сказали  :smileflag:

----------


## m-ilya

> Так вот вы, активисты- неравнодушные,а также лучшие представители громады и благоустраивайте!!! 
> В смысле завалите все опять мусором,шприцами, говном! Т.е. сделайте КАК БЫЛО! Я, так понимаю, для вас ведь именно это "благоустройство"!!!


  Я совершенно уверен, что в деле нанесения вреда экологии и жителям Одессы, люди сорящие и на трассе  и вообще в городе, от застройщиков отличаются только масштабом урона наносимого окружающей среде и жителям города.

----------


## _A_l_

> Кто будет восстанавливать и благоустраивать подход к городскому пляжу?


  Никто - говорят, что ничего строить и восстанавливать в 100-метровой зоне нельзя. Говорят, что даже лестницу приличную нельзя построить  - не выдается разрешение ни на проектирование лестницы, ни на строительство ((.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Так вот вы, активисты- неравнодушные,а также лучшие представители громады и благоустраивайте!!! 
> В смысле завалите все опять мусором,шприцами, говном! Т.е. сделайте КАК БЫЛО! Я, так понимаю, для вас ведь именно это "благоустройство"!!!


 А в Вашем понимании благоустройство парковой зоны это застройка ее небоскребами, обнесение заборами, укатывание асфальтом и заливание бетоном?
Благоустройством и поддержанием чистоты на склонах должно заниматься городское руководство, оно для этого нанимается громадой, оно на это налоги собирает.

----------


## lumar

На 16 й фонтана началось какое то строительство.Перегородили участок набережной метров 100 ,поставили плакаты что с целью ее благоустройства ,но строят что то прямо на песке.Заложили фундамент.строение небольшое.Завтра постараюсь сфотографировать.А может кто из форумчан окажется там раньше?

----------


## Greztky

> А в Вашем понимании благоустройство парковой зоны это застройка ее небоскребами, обнесение заборами, укатывание асфальтом и заливание бетоном?
> Благоустройством и поддержанием чистоты на склонах *должно* заниматься городское руководство, оно для этого *нанимается* громадой, оно на это *налоги собирает*.


  Золотые слова!!! И человек, судя по всему , ты  Тихон Петрович, золотой!!!! Прямо все знаешь, кто что должен, для чего нанимается, и самое главное, кто что собирает!!! Молодец! Только вот вопрос: а почему ж ничего НЕ ДЕЛАЕТСЯ? А?  Может ответите нам?

----------


## Greztky

> На 16 й фонтана началось какое то строительство.Перегородили участок набережной метров 100 ,поставили плакаты что с целью ее благоустройства ,но строят что то прямо на песке.Заложили фундамент.строение небольшое.Завтра постараюсь сфотографировать.А может кто из форумчан окажется там раньше?


 Там товарисч Рондин строит. Тоже все свои вопросы порешал и, как я и думал, потихоньку захватывает пляж. Там элитный коттеджный поселок уже почти готов, так как без СВОЕГО пляжа???

----------


## _A_l_

> Благоустройством и поддержанием чистоты на склонах должно заниматься городское руководство, оно для этого нанимается громадой...


 1. Благоустройством и поддержанием чистоты на склонах должны заниматься рабочие-строители, рабочие-озеленители, дворники и т.п., а, отнюдь, не городское руководство - *депутаты, избранные жителями города*.
2. Депутатов жители города избирают, а не "нанимают". *Если бы депутатов нанимали, им бы зарплату бы надо бы было платить*. А сейчас аж за депутатом сохраняется зарплата по месту работы *на 2 дня сессии горсовета*.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> ..... потихоньку захватывает пляж. Там элитный коттеджный поселок уже почти готов, так как без СВОЕГО пляжа???


 О! Значит, вы согласны, что на "Собачьем" этим строителям будущих коттеджей вовремя доли по рукам  :smileflag:

----------


## aliaodessa

> О! Значит, вы согласны, что на "Собачьем" этим строителям будущих коттеджей вовремя доли по рукам


 Забор не снесен ...
не понятно - или дали по рукам..или идут переговоры по доплате ..

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Опс, таки не снесен  Вернее, снесен только над обрывом, в верхней части, чтобы было видно с Трассы Здоровья  - типа он снесен.  Но чтобы никак нельзя было  зайти на обнесенный участок и, например,  посадить там деревья, или организовать засаду  на пресловутого начальника МБТИ и его жену :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Опять Коврижных с Георгиевым возглавили зем.ресурсы в Одессе, а ведь это они стояли у истоков аукционов по продаже земли при Гурвице и практически вся основная земля в Одессе продавалось при них.  Устройство аукционов под одного участника, колоссальные откаты и ссора с Гурвицем насчет того что мало платили на верх - не ужели это послужило к возвращению этих лиц во власть в городе? Чует моё сердце, потеряем то что осталось, да и надежда на Костусева угасает...

----------


## Эрик

> Там товарисч Рондин строит. Тоже все свои вопросы порешал и, как я и думал, потихоньку захватывает пляж. Там элитный коттеджный поселок уже почти готов, так как без СВОЕГО пляжа???


 Вот падлюка этот рондин!Думаю ему воздадутся проклятия одесситов!Он думает что бабло  - это всё.Ошибочка, но огромная в его стриженной голове с холёной рожей.Новости невнимательно читает про Украину.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Вот падлюка этот рондин!Думаю ему воздадутся проклятия одесситов!Он думает что бабло  - это всё.Ошибочка, но огромная в его стриженной голове с холёной рожей.Новости невнимательно читает про Украину.


 Лучше бы они все ..читали новости про Тунис.. :smileflag:

----------


## _A_l_

Кивать на Рондина - все равно, что на дворника, метущего улицу по найму.

Рондин = директор стройфирмы *Hi*-*Raise. ( http://www.hi-raise.com/default.aspx )* Заказчик *24-этажной стройки* http://www.hi-raise.com/ru/projects/obshchestvenne/ozdorovitelnykompleks/default.aspx  -  ООО "Жилстройсервис-2". В 2008 г.
"Антимонопольный комитет Украины (АМКУ) разрешил компании «Центроград» (Харьков) приобрести доли в уставных капиталах ООО «Жилстройсервис-1» и ООО «Жилстройсервис-2» (оба – Одесса), что обеспечивает покупателю более 50% голосов в высшем органе управления обществ." 
Что такое этот покупатель «Центроград» ? 
"В июне 2006 года АМК разрешил ООО «Центр-Сити» приобрести доли в уставном фонде пяти киевских компаний, сфера деятельности которых – строительство нежилых помещений с привлечением подрядных организаций. Такими компаниями стали ООО «Земинвест», ООО «Кром», ООО «Ласточка ЛТД», *ООО «Центроград»,* ООО «А.В.С.», а также ООО «Феликс-Сити», которое занимается предоставлением услуг аренды складских помещений." 
Что такое ООО «Центр-Сити» ?
Центр-Сити, ООО (Киев)- входит в группу "УкрСиб" - http://baza.proua.com/g/13  - контроль братья Ярославские - http://baza.proua.com/p/26 .

Так что "ноги растут" прямо из Верховной Рады ...

----------


## Эрик

> Кивать на Рондина - все равно, что на дворника, метущего улицу по найму.
> 
> Рондин = директор стройфирмы *Hi*-*Raise. ( http://www.hi-raise.com/default.aspx )* Заказчик *24-этажной стройки* http://www.hi-raise.com/ru/projects/obshchestvenne/ozdorovitelnykompleks/default.aspx  -  ООО "Жилстройсервис-2". В 2008 г.
> "Антимонопольный комитет Украины (АМКУ) разрешил компании «Центроград» (Харьков) приобрести доли в уставных капиталах ООО «Жилстройсервис-1» и ООО «Жилстройсервис-2» (оба – Одесса), что обеспечивает покупателю более 50% голосов в высшем органе управления обществ." 
> Что такое этот покупатель «Центроград» ? 
> "В июне 2006 года АМК разрешил ООО «Центр-Сити» приобрести доли в уставном фонде пяти киевских компаний, сфера деятельности которых – строительство нежилых помещений с привлечением подрядных организаций. Такими компаниями стали ООО «Земинвест», ООО «Кром», ООО «Ласточка ЛТД», *ООО «Центроград»,* ООО «А.В.С.», а также ООО «Феликс-Сити», которое занимается предоставлением услуг аренды складских помещений." 
> Что такое ООО «Центр-Сити» ?
> Центр-Сити, ООО (Киев)- входит в группу "УкрСиб" - http://baza.proua.com/g/13  - контроль братья Ярославские - http://baza.proua.com/p/26 .
> 
> Так что "ноги растут" прямо из Верховной Рады ...


  Да хоть из Белого Дома,как у Кеннеди...Все под Богом ходим - "и воздастся каждому по делам его..."

----------


## serg-shs

Можно кивать на Рондина, Рондин может на кого-то кивать. Но ЗАЧЕМ ИХ СОРТИРОВАТЬ? Да и кто ж их отсортирует в ближайшем будущем?

----------


## _A_l_

> Но ЗАЧЕМ ИХ СОРТИРОВАТЬ? Да и кто ж их отсортирует в ближайшем будущем?


 А что же делать-то, ежели в Одессе, вдоль *40 км. побережья в черте города* в этой самой "прибрежной зоне" расположено больше 25 тысяч приватизированных земельных участков, т.е. такой участок имеет каждая 8-я Одесская семья? 
Участки "на лиманах" тут не указаны - таковых еще больше 100 тыс...

----------


## lumar

Вот обещанные фотки с "благоустройства" набережной на 16й фонтана!
Как видно ,работы по закладке фендамента ведутся на песке!
Стиль лживых плакатов напоминает рондинский.

----------


## _A_l_

Это, по моей видимости, - плита и ленточные закладки под стены* прямо на песке* для ж/б кубика пляжного душа 7,2 кв.м. - XXI век на дворе - курортник хочет на пляже летний душ, чтоб ополоснуться от етой фекальной канализации на 16-й Фонтана  )).

----------


## serg-shs

> А что же делать-то, ежели в Одессе, вдоль *40 км. побережья в черте города* в этой самой "прибрежной зоне" расположено больше 25 тысяч приватизированных земельных участков, т.е. такой участок имеет каждая 8-я Одесская семья? 
> Участки "на лиманах" тут не указаны - таковых еще больше 100 тыс...


 Т.е. если построят на ТЗ и 16й станции - это нормально (ну еще пару семей обзаведутся "куском моря")

----------


## _A_l_

> Т.е. если построят на ТЗ и 16й станции - это нормально (ну еще пару семей обзаведутся "куском моря")


  Построят что и на основании каких Решений горсовета?

----------


## serg-shs

> Построят что и на основании каких Решений горсовета?


 а я то почем знаю на основании каких решений? (многих пацанов эти решения никогда не смущали)

----------


## Ranke

> О. еще в Политике у нас появились единомышленники 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=741843&p=17343262#post17343262


 Всем привет!

Спасибо большое пользователю *Олег.Л*, что подсказал основное место на форуме по вопросу застройки прибрежной зоны. Как понимаю, из названия и содержимого, эта тема универсальна. Не поймите  превратно, но "Собачка" мне ближе и родней. Да и тема та локальней получается. Остаюсь писать в теме "Собачий пляж - где?".  Если будет что-то новое, продублирую и сюда.

Вчера сгрупировал информацию по нашему яхт-клубу. Выложил сюда. Должны быть новости!


Извините за оффтоп. Может кто подскажет, что за пляж изображен на фотографии раскопированной в интернете? Кое-где подписан как 16-я станция БФ. 


Всем спасибо.
С уважением,
Максим

----------


## Pinky

Это пляж сразу за "Дельфином", в сторону Аркадии. Пока ещё существует.

----------


## _A_l_

> Может кто подскажет, что за пляж изображен на фотографии раскопированной в интернете? ...


 Осе-се - http://wikimapia.org/#lat=46.4489352&lon=30.7715195&z=18&l=1&m=b .

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Некоторое время назад именно тут тренировались каскадеры-любители. А сейчас, я думаю, на переднем плане, где тень от дерева - теперь уже тень от забора.

----------


## Ranke

Всем спасибо! Нашлась пропажа.

----------


## Эрик

Там за местом вашего поломничества виртуального раньше был прекрасный пляж Лагуна,где нежились сотни одесситов и гостей Одессы,а при Гурвице построили три коттеджа и, чтобы никому не чесали пятки ,назвали это  - пансионатом!Наверное даже жители Нью Йорка не смогут купить туда билеты.Ведь тот кто знает хозяина "пансионата"(Гурвиц и Кучук) уже давно покинули Одессу.Им нечего здесь больше продавать.Вот и свалили кто в Израиль,а кто киевские склоны продавать(хотя там уже и так давно "всё уже украдено до нас!")[ATTACH=CONFIG]

----------


## Viktoz

> Всем привет!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Извините за оффтоп. Может кто подскажет, что за пляж изображен на фотографии раскопированной в интернете? Кое-где подписан как 16-я станция БФ. 
> 
> 
> ...


 Раньше его называли Диким, за стеной был нудистский, а этот Дикий.

----------


## перевозчик2

Да взрывать весь нахалстрой надо, тогда порядок будет, а пока имеют нас как и имели.

----------


## Regel

Не в курсе, что за "хижина дяди Тома" выросла на пяточке между пляжем санатория "Россия" и пляжем санатория "Одесса"? Если стоять лицом к морю, это влево метров на 200 от рондинской стройки.

----------


## lumar

На 16 й фонтана уже забор с человеческий рост вокруг пляжа строят видимо с целью покращення набережной.Вокруг несчастной "собачки" столько шума было, а тут такой пляж украли и все СМИ как воды в рот набрали.

----------


## Odnababka

> Да взрывать весь нахалстрой надо, тогда порядок будет, а пока имеют нас как и имели.


 100% и в старом городе тоже.

----------


## lumar

Строительство забора вокруг пляжа на 16 й фонтана.АТВ аууу где вы?

----------


## _A_l_

Не то ли это место, где в 2007-2008 г. смыло в море зимой подпорную стену?

----------


## Peshevar

http://www.segodnya.ua/blogs/konstantinovblog/14223678.html

----------


## SnarkMax

Вот статья по теме: Как украсть курорт

----------


## Олег.Л

Одесские склоны — взгляд с неожиданной стороны

http://dumskaya.net/article/Pticy-na-Trasse-Zdorovya/

Правда не понятно,почему с неожиданной...Склоны всегды были как-бы  заказником  в черте города...
Пока не приползли скоты типа рондина,который и одной лапки черного дрозда не стоит...

----------


## lumar

Несколько дней назад бежал по ТЗ вечером мимо рондинской стройки.Темно, мороз, костры горят, рабочие снуют и вспомнился фильм "Властелин колец" и адская стройка орков.

----------


## Shark XL

> Несколько дней назад бежал по ТЗ вечером мимо рондинской стройки.Темно, мороз, костры горят, рабочие снуют и вспомнился фильм "Властелин колец" и адская стройка орков.


 Готовятся к нападению?  :smileflag:

----------


## AA

Swissotel Odessa will include 333 modern and contemporary rooms, varying from the classic category “Swiss Advantage” to Presidential Suites.

Furthermore the hotel will provide a lobby lounge-bar with a library, two restaurants and a brasserie with an extensive terrace overlooking the Black Sea, as well as separate private dining rooms for events.

A panoramic lounge “Skybar” on the top floor will offer its visitors a relaxing atmosphere and stunning views. The hotel facilities also include spacious conference and banquet rooms.

The new  Spa & Sport complex with extensive fitness facilities, various treatment rooms and as well indoor and outdoor pools with direct access to the beach will be unrivaled in Odessa.

“There has never been a project of this kind in Odessa before,” says Meinhard Huck, President of Swissotel Hotels & Resorts. “The location of the hotel on the French Boulevard is really superb.

The hotel is situated close to a park area, right on the coast of the Black Sea, and only 4 kilometers from the city centre. Interestingly enough at the end of the 19th century, a summer cottage situated nearby, that used to belong to a mayor of Odessa, was named “Switzerland”.

We are looking forward to a fruitful partnership with Interpoint Development and HI-Raise Constructions, as well as the opening of a new Swissotel in Eastern Europe.”

“This unique multinational and distinctive city is being famous for its own traditions, cuisine and humour, leading the trend of fashionable resort destination.”

----------


## Jorjic

> Swissotel Odessa will include 333 modern and contemporary rooms, varying from the classic category “Swiss Advantage” to Presidential Suites.


 Очень хорошее название для будущего отеля - "Убийца Французского бульвара".

----------


## Odnababka

Ничего не понимаю, нельзя же строить в 100 метровой зоне.

----------


## SaMoVar

Когда же это всё закончится???

----------


## Jorjic

> Ничего не понимаю, нельзя же строить в 100 метровой зоне.


  Если точно знаешь, что нельзя, но очень хочется, то можно. (Старинная пословица).

----------


## coder_ak

Закончится это ровно тогда, когда все недовольные перестанут в едином порыве голосовать в стиле "лишь бы предыдущий не прошел" и оторвут свои задницы от стульев и форумов, и пойдут с кувалдами на Думскую и Шевченко объяснять, как надо заботиться о горожанах.

----------


## SaMoVar

На думской будут ждать таких объяснятелей товарищи в форме, со щитами, дубинками и прочими спецстредствами... Слуги народа не дадут себя в обиду. Пока пишем...

----------


## danissimo

Куда, блин, смотрит природоохранная прокураура, праведный Гончаренко с папой и все остальные, кто так рвался к власти?!
Есть какая-то инициативная группа? Киньте, плиз, ссылку, если она есть, я примкну.

----------


## _A_l_

> Ничего не понимаю, нельзя же строить в 100 метровой зоне.


 Здесь два тезиса:
- Ничего не понимаю
- нельзя же строить в 100 метровой зоне.

Первый тезис - возможно, верный.
Второй тезис - очевидно, неверен. Доказывается элементарно. 
Должны быть на пляже, возле моря, туалет, душ, медпункт, прокат лежаков, шлюпок и водных велосипедов,   спасательная станция, помещения с тенью для оздоровления деток, бассейны, дельфинарий, лифт, подъезд для инвалидов, берегоукрепительные сооружения, подъезды для технологического транспорта (мусороуборка, скорая помощь, дорожная техника и т.п.), сооружения водопровода, трансформаторные, опоры электропередач и станций сотовой связи, сооружения водоотведения, насосные для откачки хозфекальных стоков  и т.п.  ? Ясно, что такое должно быть! 

Значит, *это все нужно строить*. Причем, именно возле уреза воды - на пляже, в 100-метровой зоне. 
А, чтобы понять, *что именно нельзя строить в 100-метровой зоне*, - нужно  Закон читать, а не бульварные газеты ...

----------


## SaMoVar

> Куда, блин, смотрит природоохранная прокураура, праведный Гончаренко с папой и все остальные, кто так рвался к власти?!
> Есть какая-то инициативная группа? Киньте, плиз, ссылку, если она есть, я примкну.


 http://save.odessa.ua/

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> На думской будут ждать таких объяснятелей товарищи в форме, со щитами, дубинками и прочими спецстредствами... Слуги народа не дадут себя в обиду. Пока пишем...


 Значить нужно с инструментом идти туда-на склоны.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну - разок можно будет испортить технику там - на склонах. Но на следующий же день там появится пост охраны ГСО или ментов. И они будут уже легально отстреливать повторные попытки саботажа.

----------


## _A_l_

> Ну - разок *можно будет испортить технику там - на склонах*. Но на следующий же день там появится пост охраны ГСО или ментов. И они будут уже легально отстреливать повторные попытки саботажа.


 Они отстреливать - не будут. Там другие способы. 


*Стаття 194*. *Умисне* знищення або *пошкодження майна* 

1. Умисне знищення або пошкодження чужого майна, що заподіяло шкоду у великих розмірах, - 
карається штрафом до п'ятдесяти неоподатковуваних мінімумів доходів громадян або громадськими роботами на строк від ста двадцяти до двохсот сорока годин, або виправними роботами на строк до двох років, або обмеженням волі на строк до трьох років, або позбавленням волі на той самий строк.

2. Те саме діяння, вчинене шляхом підпалу, вибуху чи іншим загальнонебезпечним способом, або *заподіяло майнову шкоду в особливо великих розмірах*, або спричинило загибель людей чи інші тяжкі наслідки, - карається позбавленням волі на строк *від трьох до десяти років*.

*Стаття 27*. Види співучасників 

1. Співучасниками злочину, поряд із виконавцем, є* організатор, підбурювач* та пособник. 
***
4. *Підбурювачем* є особа, яка умовлянням, підкупом, погрозою, примусом або *іншим чином схилила іншого співучасника до вчинення злочину*. 


*Стаття 29*. Кримінальна відповідальність співучасників 

1. Виконавець (співвиконавець) підлягає кримінальній відповідальності за статтею Особливої частини цього Кодексу, яка передбачає вчинений ним злочин. 

2. Організатор, *підбурювач* та пособник підлягають кримінальній відповідальності за відповідною частиною статті 27 і тією статтею (частиною статті) Особливої частини цього Кодексу, яка передбачає злочин, вчинений виконавцем.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну - срок - это само собой. Ежу понятно, что попадаться на таком деле категорически запрещено. Всё нужно делать с умом. Но при этом, повторный саботаж просто будет невозможен.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Ну - срок - это само собой. Ежу понятно, что попадаться на таком деле категорически запрещено. Всё нужно делать с умом. Но при этом, повторный саботаж просто будет невозможен.


 все можно-если знать как.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Они отстреливать - не будут. Там другие способы. 
> 
> 
> *Стаття 194*. *Умисне* знищення або *пошкодження майна* 
> 
> 1. Умисне знищення або пошкодження чужого майна, що заподіяло шкоду у великих розмірах, - 
> карається штрафом до п'ятдесяти неоподатковуваних мінімумів доходів громадян або громадськими роботами на строк від ста двадцяти до двохсот сорока годин, або виправними роботами на строк до двох років, або обмеженням волі на строк до трьох років, або позбавленням волі на той самий строк.
> 
> 2. Те саме діяння, вчинене шляхом підпалу, вибуху чи іншим загальнонебезпечним способом, або *заподіяло майнову шкоду в особливо великих розмірах*, або спричинило загибель людей чи інші тяжкі наслідки, - карається позбавленням волі на строк *від трьох до десяти років*.
> ...


 у меня интернет тоже есть -спасибо !

----------


## Odnababka

Что нового на склонах происходит?

----------


## SaMoVar

16-я станция - строят. Россия - строят... Поповский пляж - не останавливаются. Всё идёт по плану.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> 16-я станция - строят. Россия - строят... Поповский пляж - не останавливаются. Всё идёт по плану.


 Видимо побережье Костусеву не по зубкам отстоять...а может и нафиг ему не надо !.

----------


## Jorjic

> Видимо побережье Костусеву не по зубкам отстоять...


 А зачем зубки зазря портить. Стоматологи нынче дОроги.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> А зачем зубки зазря портить. Стоматологи нынче дОроги.


 ...ага..и пусть наши потомки помочатся на их могилы. Отцы Города мать их.....

----------


## Олег.Л

Надо бы и Костусева заразить хорошим примером и обеспечить неравнодушным водилой :smileflag:  

*Водитель Януковича поставил «на уши» киевские власти — экс вице-мэру Одессы пришлось оправдываться*

_
.....Посмотрев на безобразие, Президент поручил городской власти разобраться, «...что за негодяй вырубил лес».

Таким образом, благодаря водителю, столичная прокуратура Киева возбудила уголовное дело по факту незаконной вырубки деревьев на улице Леся Курбаса, а в КГГА уже готовятся проверять документы на строительство у всех застройщиков, особенно тех, чьи участки находятся в зеленых зонах. Виновным грозит от 7 лет тюрьмы. По словам прокурора, у руководства предприятия нет разрешений и ордера на вырубку.

По его словам, ущерб уже посчитали — более 118 тыс. грн., а восстановительная стоимость срубленных деревьев (то есть, сумма, нужная, чтобы вырастить такой же сквер) — почти миллион (998 тыс. грн.). После всех разбирательств сквер обещают восстановить._

http://dumskaya.net/news/Iz-za-voditelya-YAnukovicha-vozbudili-ugolovnoe--011551

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Надо бы и Костусева заразить хорошим примером и обеспечить неравнодушным водилой 
> 
> *Водитель Януковича поставил «на уши» киевские власти — экс вице-мэру Одессы пришлось оправдываться*
> 
> _
> .....Посмотрев на безобразие, Президент поручил городской власти разобраться, «...что за негодяй вырубил лес».
> 
> Таким образом, благодаря водителю, столичная прокуратура Киева возбудила уголовное дело по факту незаконной вырубки деревьев на улице Леся Курбаса, а в КГГА уже готовятся проверять документы на строительство у всех застройщиков, особенно тех, чьи участки находятся в зеленых зонах. Виновным грозит от 7 лет тюрьмы. По словам прокурора, у руководства предприятия нет разрешений и ордера на вырубку.
> 
> ...


 Может всему Горсовету просто прогулятся к морю и спросить Одесситов-тому же Маркову и всей его фракции Правдолюбов, Костусеву с фракцией и т.д....

----------


## Олег.Л

Всех, кому "Собачка" родное место и просто сочувствующим... 


*Молодежь Одессы в субботу 26 марта в 11-00 утра проведет субботник в час земли, на месте пляжа «Собачка», чтобы привлечь внимание общественности к проблеме пляжей в Одессе.
Будет проведена уборка мусора бытового и строительного, сухих поломанных веток, приведут в порядок лестницу и тропинку к морю а также уборка и сейка песка!*_

НЕ будь безразличен к своему городу, приди и внеси свой вклад в общее дело!!!

Организаторы акции:
Молодежная организация "Колокол" , Союз молодежных...
показать полностью..Молодежь Одессы в субботу 26 марта в 11-00 утра проведет субботник в час земли, на месте пляжа «Собачка», чтобы привлечь внимание общественности к проблеме пляжей в Одессе.
Будет проведена уборка мусора бытового и строительного, сухих поломанных веток, приведут в порядок лестницу и тропинку к морю а также уборка и сейка песка!
НЕ будь безразличен к своему городу, приди и внеси свой вклад в общее дело!!!

Организаторы акции:
Молодежная организация "Колокол" , Союз молодежных организаций Одесской области, Молодежное Единство, "Молодёжные инициативы", Творческое объединение Акация, .
тел. 093 685 86 27_

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Всех, кому "Собачка" родное место и просто сочувствующим... 
> 
> 
> *Молодежь Одессы в субботу 26 марта в 11-00 утра проведет субботник в час земли, на месте пляжа «Собачка», чтобы привлечь внимание общественности к проблеме пляжей в Одессе.
> Будет проведена уборка мусора бытового и строительного, сухих поломанных веток, приведут в порядок лестницу и тропинку к морю а также уборка и сейка песка!*_
> 
> НЕ будь безразличен к своему городу, приди и внеси свой вклад в общее дело!!!
> 
> Организаторы акции:
> ...


 А потом сходить в "Россию" на строечку Рондина....с вилами.

----------


## A_P

> Всех, кому "Собачка" родное место и просто сочувствующим... 
> 
> Организаторы акции:
> Молодежная организация "Колокол" , Союз молодежных организаций Одесской области, Молодежное Единство, "Молодёжные инициативы", Творческое объединение Акация, .
> тел. 093 685 86 27 [/I]


 А без организации никак нельзя? Кто-то про эту организацию молодежи что-нибудь знает?

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> А без организации никак нельзя? Кто-то про эту организацию молодежи что-нибудь знает?


 ...а подумайте. Кто будет все координировать  ?!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Неужели хозяин зеленого забора?

----------


## Jorjic

> А без организации никак нельзя? Кто-то про эту организацию молодежи что-нибудь знает?


 Куда ж нам без организации? Потом надо будет бухать в колокол и кого-нибудь вырезывать, где ж взять кворум.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Куда ж нам без организации? Потом надо будет бухать в колокол и кого-нибудь вырезывать, где ж взять кворум.


 Главное-где взять вилы )))

----------


## Pinky

> А без организации никак нельзя? Кто-то про эту организацию молодежи что-нибудь знает?


 А похоже всё как-то не очень просто. Репортаж премерзкий. 

http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/03/17/molodej_odessi_hochet_obustroit_sobachiy_plyaj_723  9.html 

Уже и предприниматели нарисовались.

----------


## aliaodessa

> А без организации никак нельзя? Кто-то про эту организацию молодежи что-нибудь знает?


 Это проект Гончаренко ..

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Это проект Гончаренко ..


 Глупости  :smileflag: . Это проект Антона. А если бы это был проект Гончаренко, то уж точно АТВ про него бы не говорило.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Думаю, было бы полезным, чтобы те, кто возвел тот забор и снес склон, соорудили там подпорную стенку по всем правилам, т.к. склон уже  размывается. И  одними лопатами там не обойтись. Нужна техника для расчистки спуска. И, конечно, средства для восстановления деревьев, вырубленных от Трассы Здоровья до той поганой стройки и, собственно, на площадке. Отдавать тот пустырь "предпринимателям" не стоит (пускать козла в огород). Мне почему то кажется. что именно "предприниматели" там все это и натворили. Нам же не сообщили пока, что они там хотели соорудить.
Надо сажать парк. Ну а площадки под футбол-волейбол  категорически не стоит огораживать и бетонировать, думаю, это и так всем понятно. 
Пойду посмотрю на исторический момент определения целевого назначения пляжа - для молодежи. Нам значит уже подыскивать себе другие места? И что делать  той  части молодежи, которая не любит играть в пляжный футбол? 
Ну а собачники, те себя и своих питомцев  защитят сами  :smileflag:

----------


## A_P

> А похоже всё как-то не очень просто. Репортаж премерзкий. 
> 
> http://atv.odessa.ua/news/2011/03/17/molodej_odessi_hochet_obustroit_sobachiy_plyaj_723  9.html 
> 
> Уже и предприниматели нарисовались.


 Ага. Интересный репортаж  :smileflag:   О.Бендер продавал билеты с видом на Провал.  Эти тоже будут  :smileflag:

----------


## Odnababka

> Куда, блин, смотрит природоохранная прокураура, праведный Гончаренко с папой и все остальные, кто так рвался к власти?!
> Есть какая-то инициативная группа? Киньте, плиз, ссылку, если она есть, я примкну.


 Только неравнодушие и активность горожан могут что-то остановить

----------


## lumar

Кивалов на одесском пляже строит «замок Дракулы». 
http://kivalov.info/articles/bogatst...sta-yakovleva/

----------


## AndreyAI

Что строится на ТЗ слева от стройки Swiss hotel Рондина (возле туалета)? В прошлом году там стоял шатер Чернигивске, в этом уже капитальное строение из дерева.

----------


## Скрытик

> Что строится на ТЗ слева от стройки Swiss hotel Рондина (возле туалета)? В прошлом году там стоял шатер Чернигивске, в этом уже капитальное строение из дерева.


  Ну так Нуф-нуф продал свой соломенный домик Наф-нафу, тот построил домик деревянный. Скорее всего в следующем году Ниф-ниф отгрохает там каменное бунгало ((((

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Ну так Нуф-нуф продал свой соломенный домик Наф-нафу, тот построил домик деревянный. Скорее всего в следующем году Ниф-ниф отгрохает там каменное бунгало ((((


 ...вот СВИНЬИ !

----------


## Скрытик

Нет ничего хуже свиней с баблом

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Нет ничего хуже свиней с баблом


 Страшно даже не это, а то что будет ПОТОМ-когда проканает ЭТО. Я например слышал что уже и на Скалодром имеюцца виды...ну лет десятьп ри такой динамике-и побережье застроят нафиг. Рондин вон круто завернул-привлек Швейцарских инвесторов-тут кагбэ и власти мычат-ниче не можем типа, площадка есть уже и тэдэ...от Сволочи.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Общался на днях с бойкими геодезистами-снимали кроки на склонах Чкаловского санатория. Сказали-заказчик-Киевская частная фирма, названия не знают. Разговорились. Ребята-геодезисты тоже из частной фирмы-Одесской.
 Оказалось им назаказывали уже много чего-Фонтан от 16й до 10й, пляжи от Аркадии до Отрады, склоны там-же...
Собеседник мило предположил что будет так называемое "очаговое строительство"-застроят крупные и недосягаемые для наших законов инвесторы небольшие "островки" ( стройка Рондина, МАРИСТЕЛЛА, Черноморка и т.д.) потом от них начнуть " расползатся" новые стройки...Он смело указал мне на карте береговую линию от Аркадии до Отрады...и предложил посмотреть что будет в ближайшие 10лет. От фотосъемки ребята к сожалению категорически отказались...как и дать инфу о своей фирме.

----------


## TUBE

Походу собираются банкротить и продавать Лермонтовский санаторий 
Он уже 3 недели не работает...

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Походу собираются банкротить и продавать Лермонтовский санаторий 
> Он уже 3 недели не работает...


  Такое место-конечно !!!

----------


## Odnababka

Надо что-то делать.

----------


## _A_l_

> Походу собираются банкротить и продавать Лермонтовский санаторий 
> Он уже 3 недели не работает...


 Кто конкрентно собирается* продавать*? Какая именно *организация*?

----------


## tanker

Сергей Степанович Прибрежный, ооо "внешэкономстройэлит"

----------


## _A_l_

"7 октября 2009 года решением сессии горсовета территория клинического *санатория «Лермонтовский» ЗАО «Укрпрофздравница»* была объявлена парком-памятником садово-паркового искусства местного значения по инициативе ряда депутатов Александра Прокопенко (НБЛ), Марии Коржневой, Андрея Любова, Александра Орлова (ПР)."
(из инета)

Или в цитате враки?

На сегодня ДП «САНАТОРІЙ «ЛЕРМОНТОВСЬКИЙ»
пр. Лермонтовський, 2, м. Одеса, Україна, 65014.
Тел./факс: ( 38 0482) 25-82-19, 24-04-51, факс: 22-63-41.
Е-mail: [email protected]
Ідентифікаційний код за ЄДРПОУ: 32432486. 
Акредитаційний сертифікат: серія АА 001537.
Рівень акредитації (категорія): вища.
Числится дочерним предприятием ЗАТ «УКРПРОФОЗДОРОВНИЦЯ

----------


## SnarkMax

Что за стройка разворачивается на Греческой площади? Это конечно не склоны, но все равно интересно.

----------


## _A_l_

> Что за стройка разворачивается на Греческой площади? Это конечно не склоны, но все равно интересно.


 http://revisor.od.ua/news/Odessa_obezdnuyu_dorogu_na_Grecheskoj_ploschadi_-021806/

----------


## SaMoVar

Подземная парковка, засыпанная ГЭЙем.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Подземная парковка, засыпанная ГЭЙем.


 Красиво будет Греческая выглядеть к лету...нет будущего у этой страны ...ну нет и ВСЕ !

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Красиво будет Греческая выглядеть к лету...нет будущего у этой страны ...ну нет и ВСЕ !


 А при чем тут страна? С таким руководством как мы выбираем, хоть в Японии бы жили толку ноль.

----------


## Буджак

А что, есть альтернатива? Кто-то порядочный во власть баллотироваться собирается?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А что, есть альтернатива? Кто-то порядочный во власть баллотироваться собирается?


 Альтернатива всегда есть. Только шевелиться надо, проявлять инициативу, а вот с этим у нас напряг. Кстати, не знаю какой сейчас статус отделения Лермонтовского санатория "Чайки", но там тоже что-то никаких признаков жизни. Как бы не умыкнули бывшую дачу шаха персидского.

----------


## Буджак

Умыкнет любой, кто придет к власти. Как ни шевелись... А на прошлых выборах никакой альтернативы не было. И на следующих не предвидится - все те же рожи!

----------


## der_wolf

> Красиво будет Греческая выглядеть к лету...нет будущего у этой страны ...ну нет и ВСЕ !


 Паркинг там так и просится.
Не строят парковки - все жалуются: а где же нам парковать машины?
Строят парковки - город плохо выглядит.

Уже определитесь, что ли.

----------


## crupie

> А при чем тут страна? С таким руководством как мы выбираем, хоть в Японии бы жили толку ноль.


 А у нас вся страна такая. 
Нечего на руководство пенять.
Вокруг оглянитесь.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А у нас вся страна такая. 
> Нечего на руководство пенять.
> Вокруг оглянитесь.


 Так работать надо над собой. А то у нас народ ОСМД создать не может, куда уж объединяться в более глобальном маштабе. Уже сколько лет теме, а воз и ныне там.

----------


## m-ilya

> Красиво будет Греческая выглядеть к лету...нет будущего у этой страны ...ну нет и ВСЕ !


  Страна та, которую мы заслуживаем - ни больше, ни меньше. Как только человек находит в себе силы признать свою ответственность за все происходящее с ним, сразу снимается проблема вопроса "кто виноват".

----------


## crupie

> Так работать надо над собой. А то у нас народ ОСМД создать не может, куда уж объединяться в более глобальном маштабе. Уже сколько лет теме, а воз и ныне там.


 Народ просто знает, уверен - что ты там не создавай, хоть ОСМД, хоть СНГ, хоть ЧП - кинут! всё равно тебя кинут!
Значит нужно по-тихоньку кидать окружающих, иначе сдохнешь...
Как только выбираются во власть, кидать начинают по-серьёзней...
Вот и имеем, что имеем...  :smileflag:  
нас надо всех... ликвидировать

----------


## Korsar Black

А что уже говорить? События 2007 года. Сейчас - 2011.  Сбылось "великое пророчество" - вся прибрежная зона благополучно съезжает в море. Остановить этот процесс можно только одним способом - снести подчистую все, что там нагромоздили И начать интенсивно укреплять побережье и склоны, от  которых сегодня одни воспоминания остаются. Еще через пять лет - об этом можно будет уже не говорить вообще.

----------


## olegory_

Давно сюда не заходил, но почитал новости, от наших горе застройщиков: Лермоновский, Дюковский, парк Победы
http://dumskaya.net/article/Dyukovskij-sad----proshloe-nastoyaschee-budusche/
http://www.reporter.com.ua/articles/6s/
И захотелось, что бы в Украине произошел дефолт, только в таком случае эти проекты будут отложены на неопределенный срок.
Я согласен на веерное отключение света, убитые дороги, и другие прелести середины 90х годов.
Хотя к хорошему привыкаешь быстро...
P.S. Последствия, предыдущего кризиса ощущаю до сих пор и понимаю последствия таких событий, для себя лично

----------


## MashaBakst

а я вот  прочла по поводу Парка Победы в другой ветке,что будет собрание протеста против строительства 14 мая в 11.00 в парке Победы  на Детской площадке (район Зоопарковая, Армейская) 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=897862
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=903270
я постараюсь прийти.
Обычно читаю только эту ветку.  Поэтому написала здесь, может не все в курсе.

----------


## Odnababka

В защиту Парка Победы народ активно в борьбу  включился. Там многие гуляют с детьми и это болезненный вопрос для них. Может получиться массовый народный "гнев"?

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> В защиту Парка Победы народ активно в борьбу  включился. Там многие гуляют с детьми и это болезненный вопрос для них. Может получиться массовый народный "гнев"?


 не тот народ у нас....

----------


## Odnababka

> не тот народ у нас....


 Да, после стольких лет крепостного права, трудно быть человеком.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Одно из двух: или парк Победы был отвлекающим маневром, или уже лезут отовсюду и во все щели.

http://dibrov-s.livejournal.com/286851.html

----------


## amphenol

> http://dibrov-s.livejournal.com/286851.html


 IMHO - хорошо бы отдельную тему создать, а там - ориентироваться по ситуации.

----------


## Пушкин

> Одно из двух: или парк Победы был отвлекающим маневром, или уже лезут отовсюду и во все щели.
> 
> http://dibrov-s.livejournal.com/286851.html


  Афигеть, простите, нет другого выражения - столько новых храмов в последнее время появилось, а тут ещё один и всё за счет зелёных насаждений...

----------


## Пушкин

На Французском 4 церкви + в госпитале...

----------


## lumar

> Афигеть, простите, нет другого выражения - столько новых храмов в последнее время появилось, а тут ещё один и всё за счет зелёных насаждений...


 Храмов много ,а люди все хуже!

----------


## Буджак

Это нормально. Чем больше у людей грехов, тем больше нужно храмов, чтобы их замаливать.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Афигеть, простите, нет другого выражения - столько новых храмов в последнее время появилось, а тут ещё один и всё за счет зелёных насаждений...


 Для распространения опиума для народа ничего не жалко!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

А на рондинской стройке под "Россией" уже написано, что строится готель на 330 мест.
Это после того, как на 6-й этаж строители выбрались.
(беременность невесты уже невозможно скрыть))))
козлы!!!

----------


## Олег.Л

_Варваров-застройщиков к стенке,зелени-прямую дорогу,парку Юбилейному-быть!_

Последние исследования британских  ученых показали, что увеличение зелёных насаждений в городах поможет задержать потепление климата на 2,5°C.

http://news.rambler.ru/10099138/

----------


## Буджак

> зелени-прямую дорогу


 Застройщики ухмыльнулись и пошли застраивать с удвоенной энергией. Очень уж им нравится этот девиз!

----------


## Odnababka

Что нового на фронтах?

----------


## Mac1st

ну разумеется против

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Что нового на фронтах?


 Скоты побеждают.
Мы - ушами хлопаем.

----------


## SaMoVar

ТО, что уже строится остановить почти нереально. А вот проекты некоторые удалось зарубить/тормознуть. Воюем...

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Никогда-бы не подуммал...но Рондину с Киваловым пожелал-бы десяток шахидов.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Никогда-бы не подуммал...но Рондину с Киваловым пожелал-бы десяток шахидов.


 Список очень неполный. Киван, Марков, Климов....

----------


## _A_l_

Ну и что? Не будет этих - моментально появятся другие, такие же, но в большем количестве.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Ну и что? Не будет этих - моментально появятся другие, такие же, но в большем количестве.


 Так шо-соберем все вещи и пойдем жить в Беляевку ?!

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Ну вот, снова....                   http://dumskaya.net/news/Mnogoetagka-v-Arkadii-013238/

----------


## Орди Тадер

Одесские депутаты решат, разрабатывать ли план береговых склонов
http://dumskaya.net/news/vydeleny-dengi-na-sostavlenie-detalnogo-plana-sk-013225/

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Ну вообщем как я и писал весной-труба побережью....

----------


## SaMoVar

Была бы власть нормальная - пересмотреть все решения по побережью и начать всё сносить. Но это я про другую страну.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну вот, снова....                   http://dumskaya.net/news/Mnogoetagka-v-Arkadii-013238/


 Скоты и подонки. "...мэр считает, что все будет хорошо - застраивать Аркадию начнут без проблем..."
Костусев! Гореть тебе в аду!!!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Одесские депутаты решат, разрабатывать ли план береговых склонов
> http://dumskaya.net/news/vydeleny-dengi-na-sostavlenie-detalnogo-plana-sk-013225/


 Эти берутся с размахом, готовят план застройки ВСЕГО побережья.
так эдураст был еще ничего?...

----------


## coder_ak

> Эти берутся с размахом, готовят план застройки ВСЕГО побережья.
> так эдураст был еще ничего?...


 Оо, начинает приходить понимание, что Гурвиц, оказывается, был очень даже ничего и такого беспредела не было в городе.

----------


## Буджак

Да нет, именно Гурвиц это начал. И его аппетиты были в никак не меньшей мере волчьими, чем аппетиты Костусева. Трагедия именно в том, что кто бы ни был мэром, склоны мы потеряли навсегда. А беспредел при Гурвице был ничуть не меньшим... Каждая метла метет по-новому, но в одном направлении.

----------


## coder_ak

Тогда уж Боделана вспомним, это при нём лакомые кусочки города начали внезапно переходить в частную собственность.
А нынешние, которых вы так хотели получить, дабы сменить ненавистный режим, оказались ещё более циничные и беспредельные. Радуйтесь!

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Тогда уж Боделана вспомним, это при нём лакомые кусочки города начали внезапно переходить в частную собственность.
> А нынешние, которых вы так хотели получить, дабы сменить ненавистный режим, оказались ещё более циничные и беспредельные. Радуйтесь!


 А про Боделана все время скромно помалкивают.

----------


## Буджак

Во всяком случае, при Боделане не было построено ничего. Это его не оправдывает, он просто не успел. А с течением времени процесс только ускоряется. Гурвиц был бесконечно циничным и беспредельным мэром, поэтому говорить о большем цинизме и беспределе просто не приходится. Справедливости ради, это происходит не только у нас. Вчера администрация музея-заповедника "Архангельское" подала последний иск в суд высшей инстанции Московской области против застройки территории заповедника. Скорее всего, они выиграют и его, но участки под застройку там, где строить запрещено, уже поделены. Скорее всего, выйдет указ Громова, что территория заповедника уменьшится в 100 раз, и подонки застроят все на законных основаниях. Власть имущие в СНГ все одинаковы, и Гурвиц ничем не лучше и не хуже.

----------


## _A_l_

> Оо, начинает приходить понимание, что Гурвиц, оказывается, был очень даже ничего и такого беспредела не было в городе.


 Склоны начали застраиваться сразу после окончания береукрепительных работ в 1967-68 гг. В те годы и до лета 1971 г. (уехал в ВУЗ поступать) ходил частенько на пляжи от Отрады до 16-й ст.Б.Фонтана - *халупы-самострои росли как гоибы* вдоль всей будущей трассы Здоровье - ее тогда еще не было ))

----------


## Буджак

Только не надо сравнивать эти халупы с нынешним строительством... Хотя, если честно, в 1973 году не помню там строительства даже таких халуп. Гаревое поле в Отраде, Глечик на Дельфине, потом кафе "Шаланда", это в конце семидесятых.

----------


## Jedi Master

Нужны для творческих и сравнительных целей примеры аналогичных Трассе здоровья маршрутов в городах мира - места в центральной части города, где в окружении зелени и при наличии разных мест для физкультуры горожане массово поддерживают здоровье. И есть ли примеры таких трасс у моря? Хочу понять степень уникальности нашей Трассы.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Вот, порылась у одного из фор*УМ*чан, специально для "*сравни*тельных и творческих целей": 
http://www.northsea-cycle.com/default.asp?id=1&ACT=5&content=37&mnu=1&lang=1 ; http://www.northsea-cycle.com/ - *видео\фото и карта* в правом верхн. углу вокруг моря), но, к сожалению не нашего..Дальше рыться лень), в теме очень много всяких фото и ссылок, есть настроение и время - копайтесь)

----------


## coder_ak

Это смотря, как ТЗ рассматривать. Если в теории, то это всего лишь автомобильная дорога для проезда обслуживающего транспорта к торговым точкам на побережье. Если по факту, то это некая пешеходная зона, где ни о каком спорте речи не идёт, а просто толпы праздношатающего с пляжа/на пляж народа употребляющего пиво (пока милиции рядом нет). Там же ещё и дикие шашлыки, т.к. вроде не парк, где нельзя костры разжигать.
Особой уникальности нет. Набережной в Одессе нет, если взять самый нижний ярус, прямо над пляжами, то там сквозного проезда отродясь не бывало. Ну, а наличие велосипедных, беговых дорожек у нас в стране вызывает только ухмылку.

----------


## Ginger

Кодер, загляни туда с утра Будешь удивлен.
Часиков эдак в 6. Достаточно внушительное количество людей не ленятся а) встать б)например как я переться через половину карты за свежим морским воздухом, птицами и утренним спортивным позитивом. Потому что это единственное место, где всё это есть вместе и одновременно.

----------


## coder_ak

Так то в 6 утра, а в остальное время не пойми что.  Лично я против, что бы ТЗ оставалась в таком же статусе, как сейчас - ничейная территория за которую никто не отвечает и никто не копейки не вкладывает в её развитие и эксплуатацию.

----------


## _A_l_

> Это смотря, как ТЗ рассматривать. Если в теории, то это всего лишь автомобильная дорога для проезда обслуживающего транспорта к торговым точкам на побережье.


 Трасса "Здоровье" - автомобильная дорога для:

 - транспорта обслуживания пляжей (вывоз мусора, пополнение песка и проч.); 
 - доставки на пляжи спецтехники для очистки песка и гравия, шлюпок, водной техники - велосипедов, гидроциклов;
 - проезда спецтехники - скорая медпомощь, противопожарная техника;
 - проезда аварийных служб, обслуживающих инженерное оборудование пляжей - водопровод, канализацию, трансформаторные подстанции, электроосвещение, ливнестоки, дренажные колодцы и проч.
 - проезда техники, обслуживающей  канализационные выпуски и дренажные галереи;
 - проезда грузоподъемной техники (автокраны для ремонта молов и бун);
 - проезда миксеров с бетоном, бульдозеров, экскаваторов, грейдеров, рельсоукладчиков  проч. для ремонта подземных галерей, лестниц и подпорных стен пляжей;
 - проезда тяжелой техники для нужд минобороны и пограничной службы; 

и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## casel

> Так то в 6 утра, а в остальное время не пойми что.  Лично я против, что бы ТЗ оставалась в таком же статусе, как сейчас - ничейная территория за которую никто не отвечает и никто не копейки не вкладывает в её развитие и эксплуатацию.


 Не только в 6 утра, там все время катаются, бегают, ходят. "Не пойми что" это для сидящих за компами, выйди посмотри туда сам, своими глазами, может и поймешь. Развитие и эксплуатация подразумевает застройку многоэтажками и заборы вокруг чего только можно. Я против такого развития.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Нужны для творческих и сравнительных целей примеры аналогичных Трассе здоровья маршрутов в городах мира - места в центральной части города, где в окружении зелени и при наличии разных мест для физкультуры горожане массово поддерживают здоровье. И есть ли примеры таких трасс у моря? Хочу понять степень уникальности нашей Трассы.


 Здесь  один и старожилов форума довольно давно как раз показывал такую трассу вдоль моря  где-то за бугром... Мы тогда обсуждали, как хорошо было бы использовать ТЗ именно для спортсменов и гуляющих, а не для строительного транспорта. Но Ваш вопрос меня заинтересовал и при помощи гугла по  простым ключевым словам "европа трасса для велосипедистов вдоль моря" или что-то в таком духе я вот уже третий час  имею море информации и не могу оторваться. Вывод: вся Европа пронизана такими маршрутами

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

С детства считал склоны у моря - зоной спорта. Единственное, что можно там строить, это нефундаментальные спортивные сооружения. Картодром, теннисные корты, футбольная школа "Черноморца", яхтклуб, велодром "Глечик", скалодром альпинистского клуба, пляжный волейбол..., кое-что запущенное, заброшенное, кое-что неофициальное, но тем не менее весьма плодотворно работающее... Вот в каком направлении надо идти! Но это направление не принесет много денег, поэтому властям оно не интересно! а людям это очень надо!

----------


## cerubina

> Склоны начали застраиваться сразу после окончания береукрепительных работ в 1967-68 гг. В те годы и до лета 1971 г. (уехал в ВУЗ поступать) ходил частенько на пляжи от Отрады до 16-й ст.Б.Фонтана - *халупы-самострои росли как гоибы* вдоль всей будущей трассы Здоровье - ее тогда еще не было ))


 О каких самостроях при советской власти можно говорить? - это всё предприятия      обслуживания "Курортторга", имеющие статус временных сооружений.      



> Сообщение от coder_ak: Это смотря, как ТЗ рассматривать. Если в теории, то это всего лишь автомобильная дорога для проезда обслуживающего транспорта к торговым точкам на побережье


    ТЗ, а у нас, особенно, в теории, именно пешеходный маршрут, т. н. "терренкур"; тип покрытия и ширина рассчитаны на возможность эпизодического подъезда специального и обслуживающего транспорта, что обычно для парков и зон отдыха.

----------


## _A_l_

> Сообщение от *_A_l_*  Склоны начали застраиваться сразу после окончания береукрепительных работ в 1967-68 гг. В те годы и до лета 1971 г. (уехал в ВУЗ поступать) ходил частенько на пляжи от Отрады до 16-й ст.Б.Фонтана - *халупы-самострои росли как гоибы* вдоль всей будущей трассы Здоровье - ее тогда еще не было ))


 


> О каких самостроях при советской власти можно говорить? - это всё предприятия обслуживания "Курортторга", имеющие статус временных сооружений.


 Я про *личные дачки* написал, коих были в 70-е и 80-е от парка Шевченко до 16-й Фонтана на склонах - сотни.
Да и сейчас остались несколько десятков. Просто смотреть нужно не только себе под ноги ))).

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Оо, начинает приходить понимание, что Гурвиц, оказывается, был очень даже ничего и такого беспредела не было в городе.


 По поводу эдика я пошутил. Он ничем не лучше этого свистуна.

----------


## Poni

Вчера получила вот это письмо - выкладываю.

Народ Одессы!

Готовится гнусное ограбление города!
8 июля на сессии горсовета депутаты намерены рассмотреть проект № 3.14 «О разработке детального плана территории береговых склонов от ЦПКиО им. Шевченко до 16 ст. Большого Фонтана».
В переводе с канцелярского на русский это означает, что власть в очередной раз строит планы дележа и застройки всего нашего побережья. При этом в проекте намеренно опущено то обстоятельство, что эти земли являются парком, созданным 50 лет назад руками одесситов. Парком «Юбилейный».
За последние 20 лет многие участки этого парка уже ушли в частные руки. Если проект № 3.14 будет принят – потери могут быть катастрофическими. С точки зрения экологии, застройка парка «Юбилейный» и нашего морского побережья элитными высотками, парковками и частными пляжами – удар по здоровью каждого одессита.
Мы предлагаем всем, кто хочет сохранить побережье для одесситов – выйти на Думскую площадь 8 июля в 9.00 и не позволить депутатам отнять парк «Юбилейный» у нас и наших детей!
Нам уже удавалось защитить склоны от захватчиков, вместе мы защитим их снова.

Если вы поддерживаете это обращение – перешлите его своим друзьям.

Это не политика! Просьба к лидерам политических сил – не беспокоиться.


Евгения,
Координатор
Тел. 063-782-59-11

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Я в теме !

----------


## _A_l_

> 8 июля на сессии горсовета депутаты намерены рассмотреть проект № 3.14 «О разработке* детального плана территории береговых* склонов от ЦПКиО им. Шевченко до 16 ст. Большого Фонтана».
> В переводе с канцелярского на русский это означает, что власть в очередной раз строит планы дележа и застройки всего нашего побережья. При этом в проекте намеренно опущено то обстоятельство, что эти земли являются парком, созданным 50 лет назад руками одесситов. Парком «Юбилейный».Это не политика!
> 
> 
>  Просьба к лидерам политических сил – не беспокоиться.
> Евгения,
> Координатор
> Тел. 063-782-59-11


 Из-за противодействия вот таких "координаторов" вот уже 20-й  год Одесский горсовет не может принять на баланс земельный участок парка "Юбилейный" - *границы не определены* и в бюджете города на землемерные работы снова не будут средства предусмотрены ((.

----------


## Эрик

А вам больше нравятся высотки рондина на трассе здоровья и дачи в виде санатория на бывшей Лагуне?Это всё тоже было проплачено и утверждено на сессии горсовета Гурвица(Боделана).

----------


## Poni

> Из-за противодействия вот таких "координаторов" вот уже 20-й  год Одесский горсовет не может принять на баланс земельный участок парка "Юбилейный" - *границы не определены* и в бюджете города на землемерные работы снова не будут средства предусмотрены ((.


 Одесский горсовет не принял на баланс парк Юбилейный по следующим причинам:
1. программа инвентаризации земли была провалена (деньги выделены, инвентаризации не проведено)
2. все составы городского совета предпринимали целенаправленные усилия для того, чтобы само понятие "парк Юбилейный" забылось и потерялось

Если Вы посмотрите фамилии активных застройщиков склонов, Вы поймете, почему.

3. не следует путать праведного с грешным. Для определения границ парка ДПТ не нужно.

Так вот, ни одного решения по определению границ парка Юбилейный городской совет не принимал. Если Вы располагаете другой информацией - документы в студию!

----------


## _A_l_

> Так вот, ни одного решения по определению границ парка Юбилейный городской совет не принимал. Если Вы располагаете другой информацией - документы в студию!


 Именно об этом я и написал - что вот уже 20 лет, как не определены границы парка! По простой причине - общественность митингует под предводительством "координаторов" - см. 2 сообщения выше. Которые призывают "выйти на Думскую площадь 8 июля в 9.00 и не позволить депутатам отнять парк «Юбилейный» у нас и наших детей!"

Значит снова не будет проголосован "проект № 3.14 «О разработке* детального плана территории береговых* склонов от ЦПКиО им. Шевченко до 16 ст. Большого Фонтана». 

*А, раз нет плана территории = нет и парка* ((

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Именно об этом я и написал - что вот уже 20 лет, как не определены границы парка! По простой причине - общественность митингует под предводительством "координаторов" - см. 2 сообщения выше. Которые призывают "выйти на Думскую площадь 8 июля в 9.00 и не позволить депутатам отнять парк «Юбилейный» у нас и наших детей!"
> 
> Значит снова не будет проголосован "проект № 3.14 «О разработке* детального плана территории береговых* склонов от ЦПКиО им. Шевченко до 16 ст. Большого Фонтана». 
> 
> *А, раз нет плана территории = нет и парка* ((


 ...а помоему вы перекручиваете немного-по вашему МОЛЧАТЬ нужно чтобы все было хорошо ?! Это бред.

----------


## _A_l_

Нужно не молчать, а требовать, чтоб:
-  был  *детальный план территории береговых* склонов от ЦПКиО им. Шевченко до 16 ст. Большого Фонтана;
 - чтоб были на этом плане официально определены границы земельного участка под парком:
 - чтоб земельный участок под парком и сам парк были взяты на баланс горсовета;
- чтоб в городском бюджете ежегодно предусматривались средства на содержание этого парка.

А, пока что, видны лишь призывы, чтоб угробить первый этап этой работы - чтоб даже не было официально утвержденного плана парка (((.

----------


## Poni

> ...а помоему вы перекручиваете немного-по вашему МОЛЧАТЬ нужно чтобы все было хорошо ?! Это бред.


 Вы абсолютно правы - товарисч перекручивает. С какой целью -  вопрос его личной совести. Если исходить из постулата "нет плана территории = нет и парка", то парков в Одессе просто нет, поскольку официальные границы определены только у двух парков, Дюковского и имени Горького. Кстати, как только эти границы были зафиксированы на плане - оба парка тут же ушли в частную аренду.

При этом парка на склонах городская власть в упор не видит, хотя чиновникам не раз и не два тыкали в лицо решением горсовета №525, в котором русским по белому указан парк «Юбилейный» площадью 320 гектаров от парка Шевченко до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана.
Решение горсовета от 17 декабря 1992 года об упорядочении землепользования в парках Одессы, согласно которому приморские склоны площадью 320 гектаров были обозначены как «парк Юбилейный» - филиал парка имени Шевченко, не выполнено, ни одной инвентаризации не проведено - хотя указания были, решения принимались, деньги выделялись. 
Пару лет назад Кабинет министров Украины предложил Верховной Раде присвоить одесским склонам статус национального природного парка. И что?

Проект 3.14 не рассматривает одесские склоны как парк - вот в чем дело. Для них это "проектируемая территория". Никто и не намерен "официально утверждать план парка". Разницу видите?

----------


## Odnababka

Защитим парк от застройки, не будем равнодушно взирать на это безобразие

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Именно об этом я и написал - что вот уже 20 лет, как не определены границы парка! По простой причине - общественность митингует под предводительством "координаторов" - см. 2 сообщения выше. Которые призывают "выйти на Думскую площадь 8 июля в 9.00 и не позволить депутатам отнять парк «Юбилейный» у нас и наших детей!"
> 
> Значит снова не будет проголосован "проект № 3.14 «О разработке* детального плана территории береговых* склонов от ЦПКиО им. Шевченко до 16 ст. Большого Фонтана». 
> 
> *А, раз нет плана территории = нет и парка* ((


 Это будет план застройки парка элитным жильем, гостиницами и частными домами. Разве это не ясно.
Странно, что среди одесситов есть сторонники застройки приморских склонов. Радует, что их мало.

----------


## Скрытик

Их мало, но они с баблом (((
Хотя я уверен, что количество идиотов уменьшится на порядок после обрушения первого же элитного новостроя на склонах.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Их мало, но они с баблом (((
> Хотя я уверен, что количество идиотов уменьшится на порядок после обрушения первого же элитного новостроя на склонах.


 Я атеист...но НА ЭТО помолилсябэ !

----------


## _A_l_

> ...после обрушения первого же элитного новостроя на склонах.


 Строительство Эйфелевой башни окончено в октябре 1889 г. *122 года уже стоит*. По прогнозам тогдашних архитекторов она должна была обвалиться не позднее 1910 года: "Все считали, что она простоит недолго и скоро разрушится, поэтому предварительно *намечалось оставить её только на 20 лет*, но этот срок был продлён на 70 лет решением правительства в 1910 году."

Строительство Пизанской башни (56 метров или 18 нынешних этажей) было закончено в *1360 году* ...

Расчетный срок службы Одесских высоток - 80-150 лет ...

----------


## Poni

Так француз же ж цемент не тырит...

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Какое имеет отношение "Строительство Эйфелевой башни.." во Франции к одесскому побережью? 



> ..много позже *ученые* стали понимать, что *основной причиной сползания склонов является процесс, называемый абразией, то есть размыв берега волной прибоя*.. в пятидесятые годы, знаменитая *улица Черноморская*, на которой когда-то жил Паустовский, в одночасье лишилась своей четной стороны — *она съехала в море с оползнем весом в несколько сотен тысяч тонн. Оползень в районе улицы Львовской (13-я станция Большого Фонтана) унес с собой большой кусок берега, оставив нависающий над морем* изрезанный трещинами край плато, *грозящего следующими обвалами*. Пришлось даже изменить маршрут восемнадцатого трамвая, так как рельсы теперь проходили прямо по краю обрыва..


  - или Вы считаете что мнения архитекторов (?) достаточно? - и *каким боком к теме о ПАРКЕ "Юбилейный"* на одесских Склонах Черного *моря* относите *ТОЛЬКО архитекторов?!*. - Почему же речь не идет о спецАХ, скажем, на мой дилетантский взгляд, *инженерной геологии и гидрогеологии* Одесского национального университета имени И.И.Мечникова и о *профи* *в создании*-созидании *паркОВ*?.. 



> ..— В те годы *в Одессе было организовано совещание, на котором собрались специалисты мирового класса*. Тема была одна — *как защитить одесский берег*..— *Итогом*..стало беспрецедентное *создание комплекса берегозащитных сооружений одесского побережья*..
> ..море и склоны от Ланжерона до мыса Большой Фонтан *стали такими, какими мы их видим теперь*..*ученые и инженеры* «одевали» прибрежную зону со всей тщательностью. На берегу появились поперечные траверсы, им сопутствовали заглубленные (на восемьдесят сантиметров ниже уровня моря) волноломы. Со стороны берега гасил энергию волны песок насыпного пляжа. Сами склоны тогда срезали для большей устойчивости и насадили на их пологие теперь террасы рекомендованные учеными деревья и кустарники.
>  —* Противооползневые* мероприятия включали в себя *дренажные сооружения, которые должны были брать на себя воды обильного понтического водоносного горизонта,* — продолжает *ученый*. — Обычно вода, попадая на склон, размягчает породу, снижает ее прочность, и та начинает смещаться. Этого нельзя было допустить, иначе все *усилия гидрогеологов и инженеров* оказались бы, как и в прошлые разы, тщетными. *Дренажная галерея от Ланжерона до мыса Большой Фонтан длиной двенадцать километров и диаметром двести двадцать сантиметров представляла собой грандиозное сооружение. Воды понтического горизонта поступали в галерею и выводились из нее в штольни.*
>  Да, те трубы, которые мы видим сегодня в районе Отрады, Дельфина, и *есть водоотводящие штольни*. Казалось бы, проблема решена. Но *с развитием города формируется поток грунтовых вод верхнего водоносного горизонта*, которого когда-то не было. Чтобы *перехватить и этот горизонт, не пустить его в береговую зону, была применена система дренажных скважин*. Таким образом *предусматривались все возможные «утечки» склонов*.
>  Первая очередь противооползневых сооружений прошла от Ланжерона до Аркадии. Вторая — от Аркадии до мыса Большой Фонтан. Оставалась третья — от Фонтана до Черноморки.. 
> *Состояние водопонижающих скважин* (их в галерее сто пятьдесят) тоже *вызывает беспокойство.* *По результатам ревизии*, до двадцати процентов из них уже в нерабочем состоянии, забиты песком и глиной..и о некоторых штольнях. Одна из них, в районе СРЗ, построена еще в позапрошлом веке, по сути, это просто ход, вырезанный в ракушечнике. *Водоток там еле-еле работает*, а ведь она *обеспечивает безопасность практически всего центра города*.. на некоторых участках побережья учеными отмечены признаки, красноречиво свидетельствующие: здесь *идет подготовка к оползневым процессам. И можно с большой долей уверенности говорить о том, что склоны сегодня не готовы к тому их освоению, которое происходит.*
>  — ..у нас есть основания утверждать — *оползневые процессы,..не прекращаются, они происходят постоянно*..большинство специалистов сходятся в одном — укреплять одесский берег, как раньше, не получится..— кто нам сегодня позволит срезать территорию склона! Стоимость земли в этих местах приближается к тысяче долларов за квадратный метр. А *некоторые штольни проходят теперь по частной территории!*..давно *доказано: коммунизм в отдельно взятой деревне не построишь. «Лермонтовский» оползень 1953 года имел протяженность два километра, и «кто чей» ему было все равно*.. 
> ..Процессы абразии, *напоминают геологи*, не затухают никогда..*где отсутствуют берегозащитные и противооползневые сооружения*, одесские *склоны уходят в море со скоростью метр в год*. За десять лет с одного погонного метра берега мы теряем десять метров территорий, стоимость которых, напоминаю, приближается к тысяче долларов за квадратный метр


  вся статья :http://yug.odessa.ua/index.php/home/arc/1561.html
 - за чиновничьими фразами типа "облагородить"  - видны* чьи* (?) то *корыстные интересы*..А ведь *парк Юбилейный*, который был задуман и до сих пор *является неотъемлемой частью берегоукрепительных сооружений, как и пляжи*, а еще, это *собственность городской громады*!..
 Ну, а на то, что будет после - "пацанам" аж до.. - Цитата из единственного (!) коммента статьи: ".. *сейчас везде правят деньги, деньги, деньги... И никому нет дела, что будет с нашим берегом через 10,20,30,50 лет*."  Достаточно посмотреть, сколько осталось в ОБЩЕДОСТУПНОМ пользовании.. - освежить в памяти можно, глянув на третий лист в сообщении https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=58175&p=3399788&viewfull=1#post3399788 , где площадь парка Юбилейного указана в СОТНЯХ! гектаров

----------


## Скрытик

> Расчетный срок службы Одесских высоток - 80-150 лет ...


  Расчеты кто делал и за какие бабки?  :smileflag: 
Не верю ни одной цифре, университетские ученые криком кричат, что на склонах строить категорически нельзя. Но деньги не пахнут, и нагрузка на верхнюю часть ФБ продолжает увеличиваться. 
Вот в этом альбоме можно посмотреть что ожидает ФБ думаю уже в ближайшем будущем:
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=163&pid=13395#top_display_media
Тоннели, которые отводят ливневые воды уже 30 лет не обслуживаются, многие на грани полного разрушения. В одном из таких тоннелей обнаружены сваи высотки. Не понимаю тех, кто платит деньги за то, что может их похоронить...

----------


## _A_l_

> ...университетские ученые криком кричат, что на склонах строить категорически нельзя.


  У меня другая информация.
О том, что, для улучшения устойчивости Одесских склонов, необходима массивная (не путать с массовой)  застройка нижней береговой террасы - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=51109&p=1806585&viewfull=1#post1806585 .

"*24 марта 2011 года*
Как сообщил Алексей Костусев, на сегодняшний день в Одессе насчитывается *625 ветхих и 309 аварийных домов, в них проживают 9300 семей.*" Почему-то, среди перечисленных домов нет ни одного послевоенного "на склонах" ...

----------


## Скрытик

> У меня другая информация.
> О том, что, для улучшения устойчивости Одесских склонов, необходима массивная (не путать с массовой)  застройка нижней береговой террасы - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=51109&p=1806585&viewfull=1#post1806585 .


  Я эту чушь даже обсуждать не буду. Без восстановления отводов сточных вод можно "нагружать" нижнюю часть склонов сколько угодно, обвалы все равно будут. И будут очень и очень скоро, увы

----------


## Буджак

По-моему, именно этот автор (хотя могу ошибаться) дал мне линк на программу, которую использовали для прочностных расчетов. Я офигел - элементарная тригонометрия, в описаниях методов я обнаружил, что они датируются 20-м годом... Для таких сложных объектов теория прочности (тем более, такая примитивная) вообще не годится. Такие расчеты надо проводить как минимум другими методами, применяя механику разрушения, чтобы можно было что-то сказать. А если пользоватьяс такими пакетами, то выше 4 этажей лучше вообще не строить - опасно.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Расчеты кто делал и за какие бабки? 
> Не верю ни одной цифре, университетские ученые криком кричат, что на склонах строить категорически нельзя. Но деньги не пахнут, и нагрузка на верхнюю часть ФБ продолжает увеличиваться. 
> Вот в этом альбоме можно посмотреть что ожидает ФБ думаю уже в ближайшем будущем:
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=163&pid=13395#top_display_media
> Тоннели, которые отводят ливневые воды уже 30 лет не обслуживаются, многие на грани полного разрушения. В одном из таких тоннелей обнаружены сваи высотки. Не понимаю тех, кто платит деньги за то, что может их похоронить...


 Мало того, перед  строительством одного новостроя  проводилось тампонирование  через специальные зарезервированные скважины.  Это значит, перекрывается отток воды по направлению выходу в море из  дренажной штольни. А укрепление сводов штолен деревянными шпалами? Когда это услышал  И.П.Зелинский, незадолго до смерти, он был просто поражен

----------


## _A_l_

> ...можно "нагружать" нижнюю часть склонов сколько угодно, обвалы все равно будут. И будут очень и очень скоро, увы


 Где кокретно, в каком месте *от Ланжерона до 14-й Фонтана* будут обвалы и, хоть примерно, *когда* эти обвалы будут?
Принимаю пари на отсутствие обвалов массой более 60 тонн (20 куб. м ~ 2 КАМаза)   на упомянутом участке в этом году (смыв/сдвиг/сползание верхнего слоя чернозема с травой и кустами с глинистого слоя за обвал не считаю!) ...

----------


## casel

А почему только в этом году? Это системная проблема, она не привязанна к какому то году, и когда оползень происходит,это ,как показывает история, не 60 тонн. И заодно можете принять пари сколько людей погибнет если обрушится хотя бы один жилой дом.

----------


## _A_l_

Принимаю пари на отсутствие обвалов массой более 60 тонн (20 куб. м ~ 2 КАМаза) на упомянутом участке *в этом  и будущем году* (смыв/сдвиг/сползание верхнего слоя чернозема с травой и кустами с глинистого слоя за обвал не считаю!) ...

----------


## Jedi Master

> Принимаю пари на отсутствие обвалов массой более 60 тонн (20 куб. м ~ 2 КАМаза) на упомянутом участке *в этом  и будущем году* (смыв/сдвиг/сползание верхнего слоя чернозема с травой и кустами с глинистого слоя за обвал не считаю!) ...


 Интересно, пари на отсутствие землетрясений в этой зоне тоже принимаете?

----------


## _A_l_

> Интересно, пари на отсутствие землетрясений в этой зоне тоже принимаете?


 Принимаю также пари на отсутствие землетрясений силой более 7,0 баллов по шкале Рихтера в г.Одессе в этом и будущем году. 
"Для *Одессы* расчетное значение составляет: 6–7(среднее значение 6.5) баллов со средним периодом *1* *раз* *в* 500 *лет*, 7 баллов – *1* *раз* *в* *1000* *лет* и 8 баллов – *1* *раз* *в* 5000 *лет*."
Дополнительно см. http://www.seism.org.ua/seism04-02_r.html .

----------


## Скрытик

Я в аазртные игры не играю с детства. А вот будет так же смешно после того, как склоны таки начнут рушиться, посмотри. Я обязательно напомню...

----------


## Hic!

Такое впечатление, что _A_l_ работает в отделе информации горсовета  :smileflag:  или является одним из будущих застройщиков  :smileflag:

----------


## Mireille

Какая работа проводиться к заседанию 8 июля, будут протесты какие-нибудь? Надо же обратить внимание властей, что почти каждый одессит против застройки склонов. Народ за Парк Победы вон как воюет.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Какая работа проводиться к заседанию 8 июля, будут протесты какие-нибудь? Надо же обратить внимание властей, что почти каждый одессит против застройки склонов. Народ за Парк Победы вон как воюет.


 С утра собираемся там.

----------


## SaMoVar

8 июля будет пикет. В понедельник була прессуха в Мосте - всё подробно рассказали. в 9 утра приходите. Можно и позже.
Как только появятся флаги - народ разойдётся - никакой политики!

----------


## Odnababka

> 8 июля будет пикет. В понедельник була прессуха в Мосте - всё подробно рассказали. в 9 утра приходите. Можно и позже.
> Как только появятся флаги - народ разойдётся - никакой политики!


 Что надо делать? Хлопать или одевать белые футболки?

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Что надо делать? Хлопать или одевать белые футболки?


 -Брать вилы ?!

----------


## Турболей

Если дадим "облагородить" склоны, то скоро там будут одни небоскребы.

----------


## JN

> Такое впечатление, что _A_l_ работает в отделе информации горсовета  или является одним из будущих застройщиков


 Возможно вы его переоцениваете. Например, выживший из ума пенсионер Василий Мироненко, не работает в отделе информации горсовета и врядли является застройщиком. Но широко транслирует свои глупости всем, кто желает его слушать: 

http://telegraf.od.ua/news/odessa-ne...ezhnyx-sklonov 

Может быть ему приплачивает Глазырин? Тоже жертва "морского фасада".

----------


## Mireille

Могут застроить очень быстро вот такими свечками.

----------


## Poni

> 8 июля будет пикет. В понедельник була прессуха в Мосте - всё подробно рассказали. в 9 утра приходите. Можно и позже.
> Как только появятся флаги - народ разойдётся - никакой политики!


 Сбор на Думской в 9 часов утра в пятницу 8 июля. Можно чуть позже - важно подгадать ко времени прибытия народных избранников. Сессия начнется в 10 часов.
С собой приносим пакетик с землей (сколько не жалко), можно к нему присобачить открыточку "Депутатам от избирателей". Скромно, проникновенно, без нецензурщины. Пакетик складируем в точках сбора пакетиков - возле Лаокоона и на выезде на Думскую из переулка Чайковского.
Символическая выдача земли горсовету - в рамках флешмоба "ЗЕМЛЮ - ДЕПУТАТАМ!"

Задача пикета - выдать депутатам листовки с обращением от жителей города.
Общая задача - прекратить незаконные застройки, разворовывание и разрушение парков.

Будут все общественные организации, сражающиеся с властями за ВСЕ парки, не только Юбилейный.
Акция действительно не политическая, а гражданская. Это выступление - выражение позиции одесситов, а не
дополнительный пиар для политических сил.

Список поименного голосования на сессии будет выложен для всеобщего ознакомления  :smileflag: 

Подробная информация ВКонтакте и Фейсбуке: 
http://http://vkontakte.ru/club28407110
http://http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=130969410319041

----------


## Sereg_K

Признаюсь, всю тему я не читал. Просто проголосовал и посмотрел результаты опроса. Вот интересно мне, чем мотивируют свое решение 119 человек, проголосовавших ЗА застройку?

----------


## _A_l_

> Признаюсь, всю тему я не читал. Просто проголосовал и посмотрел результаты опроса. Вот интересно мне, чем мотивируют свое решение 119 человек, проголосовавших ЗА застройку?


 Аргументов ЗА УМНУЮ застройку - много. Напишу только парочку.

Первый 



> Никакие деревья ни с какой корневой системой склоны от оползней не укрепят, скорее наоборот - *за счёт их тяжести опасность оползня только увеличится. От размывания они склон защитят, это да.* ...


 Второй. 
Для уменьшения опасности оползня необходимо нагружение нижней террасы склонов - той, которая непосредственно примыкает к береговой линии и устройство подпорных стен. Это отлично понимают все, изучавшие обычную университетскую геологию. 
Другими словами - поставить на пути возможного оползня склона преграду - массивные железобетонные сооружения!
Но, не уродовать же побережье грудами ж/б блоков!
Поэтому, на берегу, *у нижней кромки нынешних склонов* строятся *тяжелые*, массивные высотки на сваях, а *насыпные* *галечно-песчаные* *пляжи - выносятся дальше в море на 100-150 метров.* 

Такое инженерно-геологическое решение позволяет "убить обоих зайцев" - и склоны от оползней уберечь и пляжи сохранить. Нужно, при этом, отчетливо понимать, что *на самих склонах - на их наклонной части (на средней террасе), никаких высоток вообще не строится - там парк предусмотрен Генпланом*!

----------


## Скрытик

> Такое инженерно-геологическое решение позволяет "убить обоих зайцев" - и склоны от оползней уберечь и пляжи сохранить. Нужно, при этом, отчетливо понимать, что *на самих склонах - на их наклонной части (на средней террасе), никаких высоток вообще не строится - там парк предусмотрен Генпланом*!


  Простите, а кто видел расчеты подобных фантазий? Почему ученые утверждают что это полная чушь? 
Кто производил расчеты того, что будет с дном моря при нагрузке нижней береговой линии? 



> Другими словами - поставить на пути *будущего* оползня склона преграду -  массивные железобетонные сооружения!


 Вот тут я согласен. Монстры у береговой линии отлично задержат рухнувшие монстры с верхней. Что бы в море не сразу попадали. 
Жаль только что когда это произойдет, то не вздернут на веревке всю ту мразь, что привела к сегодняшнему положению. Показательно, на специально установленных виселицах в центре города, на думской, например....

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Простите, а кто видел расчеты подобных фантазий? Почему ученые утверждают что это полная чушь? 
> Кто производил расчеты того, что будет с дном моря при нагрузке нижней береговой линии? 
> Вот тут я согласен. Монстры у береговой линии отлично задержат рухнувшие монстры с верхней. Что бы в море не сразу попадали. 
> Жаль только что когда это произойдет, то не вздернут на веревке всю ту мразь, что привела к сегодняшнему положению. Показательно, на специально установленных виселицах в центре города, на думской, например....


 Опять скучаю по Китаю и его законам )))))-лоб зеленкой и трансляция по ТВ. Где ты Мао ?!

----------


## Sereg_K

> Другими словами - поставить на пути возможного оползня склона преграду - массивные железобетонные сооружения!
> Но, не уродовать же побережье грудами ж/б блоков!


  Ага, построили такое сооружение в районе пляжа санатория Россия. Ну просто памятник архитектуры! 


Благодарные потомки (которые не смогут в этом месте ни позагорать ни покупаться) еще долго будут вспоминать

----------


## _A_l_

> Ага, построили такое сооружение в районе пляжа санатория Россия. Ну просто памятник архитектуры! 
> 
> 
> Благодарные потомки (которые не смогут в этом месте ни позагорать ни покупаться) еще долго будут вспоминать


 Ага! Пока что, уже *спасен от возможного массивного оползня* еще кусок Одесского побережья.
А, когда окончат стройку и* намоют предусмотренный проектом новый песчаный пляж*, чтобы, как положено по Закону, *урез воды был в 100 метрах от здания* - будет отлично!

----------


## serg-shs

> Аргументов ЗА УМНУЮ застройку - много. Напишу только парочку.
> 
> Первый 
> 
> 
> Второй. 
> Для уменьшения опасности оползня необходимо нагружение нижней террасы склонов - той, которая непосредственно примыкает к береговой линии и устройство подпорных стен. Это отлично понимают все, изучавшие обычную университетскую геологию. 
> Другими словами - поставить на пути возможного оползня склона преграду - массивные железобетонные сооружения!
> Но, не уродовать же побережье грудами ж/б блоков!
> ...


 Это не просто УМНАЯ, а ЧИСТА РЕАЛЬНО УМНАЯ ЗАСТРОЙКА.

----------


## serg-shs

> Ага! Пока что, уже *спасен от возможного массивного оползня* еще кусок Одесского побережья.
> А, когда окончат стройку и* намоют предусмотренный проектом новый песчаный пляж*, чтобы, как положено по Закону, *урез воды был в 100 метрах от здания* - будет отлично!


 Кому *будет отлично*?

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Не знаю* чем в реале зарабатывают* "на хлеб" некоторые.., здесь *ратующие за* застройку.., а *мнение* заведующего кафедрой *инженерной геологии и гидрогеологии Одесского национального университета имени И.И.Мечникова профессора Евгений Черкеза* уже выкладывала: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=51109&p=21279135&viewfull=1#post21279135, вот еще одно *мнение профи*:



> Одесса может уйти под воду, если продолжать стройки на склонах, - эксперт 
> *Под склонами вдоль побережья Одессы расположена мощная дренажная система и если ее нарушить какими-то строениями, могут начаться серьезные оползни*. Об этом сообщил в ходе пресс-конференции в ИА “МОСТ-Одесса“ *кандидат геолого-минералогических наук Одесской государственной академии строительства и архитектуры Борис Капочкин.* 
> “Парк “Юбилейный“, который расположен на склонах от парка им. Т. Шевченко до 16 станции Большого Фонтана это не просто зеленые насаждения, которые экологически важны, это еще и противооползневое сооружение. Оно *строилось по специальным расчетам под определенным углом. Если там что-то изменить, последствия могут быть очень серьезными. Одесситам не стоит забывать 1997 год, когда сошло 800 м.кв. земли“, - рассказал Б. Капочкин.*
>   В связи с этим, комитет по защите парка “Юбилейный“ выступает против проекта решения «О разработке детального плана территории береговых склонов от ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана“, которое вынесено на заседание Одесского исполкома 8 июля.
>   “Мы будем пикетировать Одесскую думу 8 июля с 9.00, чтобы депутаты обратили внимание на мнение одесситов и не приняли решение пагубное для всей Одессы“, - сказала координатор комитета Евгения Боровая.


  - если почитать тему, ИМХО, *можно найти* взгляд на сабж других *ЗНАЮЩИХ и имеющих авторитет*, *в соответствующей области науки*, людей..И, что самое характерное, на мой взгляд, - эти *ПРОФИ никак не зависят* от того, что здесь *пытаются навязать\проПиаРить\ЗОМБИровать..* некоторые.., которые регулярно здесь отписываются.. 
Р.S. Причинно-следственные связи.., думаю, каждый найдет сам.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Это не просто УМНАЯ, а ЧИСТА РЕАЛЬНО УМНАЯ ЗАСТРОЙКА.


 Очень чешутся у меня руки ею заняться.....

----------


## Sereg_K

> А, когда окончат стройку и* намоют предусмотренный проектом новый песчаный пляж*,


  Это мы тоже проходили. Голландцы уже намыли пляжи по указке гуйвица. Теперь ни пляжей, ни голландцев, ни гуйвица, ни денег. Да еще очередной удар экологии нанесли.
И почему не начали, кстати, намывать *уже*? Да потому что 22-этажное строение гораздо важнее!

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Ага, построили такое сооружение в районе пляжа санатория Россия. Ну просто памятник архитектуры! 
> 
> 
> Благодарные потомки (которые не смогут в этом месте ни позагорать ни покупаться) еще долго будут вспоминать


  Тут-                          http://www.hi-raise.com/ru/contact/default.aspx             можно написать что мы об этой стройке думаем-пусть читают.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Ага! Пока что, уже *спасен от возможного массивного оползня* еще кусок Одесского побережья.
> А, когда окончат стройку и* намоют предусмотренный проектом новый песчаный пляж*, чтобы, как положено по Закону, *урез воды был в 100 метрах от здания* - будет отлично!


 ------

А что, последняя редакция закона предусматривает корректировку ныне существующих границ водораздела?  Или это "аккуратный" процесс по умолчанию, для ближнего круга застройщиков побережья?
   Этак можно всю акваторию залива изуродовать отвратительными наростами или еще лучше --сократить площадь залива засчет дырки в законодательстве...

----------


## cerubina

> Ага! Пока что, уже *спасен от возможного массивного оползня* еще кусок Одесского побережья.


  Вам это Господь Бог сказал по знакомству?



> А, когда окончат стройку и* намоют предусмотренный проектом новый песчаный пляж*, чтобы, как положено по Закону, *урез воды был в 100 метрах от здания* - будет отлично!


 * По Закону*, от здания в 100 м должна быть *существующая граница песчаного пляжа*; 
 "отлично" от совести и здравого смысла.
 P.S. Из Пушкина: "...старайтесь сохранить и в подлости осанку благородства!"

----------


## _A_l_

> *По Закону*, от здания в 100 м должна быть *существующая граница песчаного пляжа*


  - По какому-такому это Закону? Или Вам об этом на митинге школьники рассказали? *Статью Закона (насчет существующей границы) - в форум!*

----------


## Sereg_K

Водный кодекс Украины, ст. 88, 89

----------


## _A_l_

> Водный кодекс Украины, ст. 88, 89


 
*Ст.88* называется "Прибережні захисні смуги".
Установлению гряниц таковых прибрежных полос препятствует общественность митингами.

*Ст.89* - касается только "прибережних захисних смугах уздовж *річок,* навколо *водойм* та *на островах*", т.е. вообще не относится к *морскому* побережью Одессы.

*Стаття 90*. "Обмеження господарської діяльності в *прибережних захисних смугах уздовж морів*, морських заток і лиманів та на островах у внутрішніх морських водах" Кодеса не может исполняться, т.к. *общественность препятствует* установлению границ упомянутых полос, в частности, протестует против проекта решения «О разработке *детального плана территории береговых склонов* от ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана“, которое вынесено на заседание Одесского исполкома 8 июля.

Налицо - *использование обществености для продолжения хаотической застройки* склонов из-за неустановления их официальных границ.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> *Ст.88* называется "Прибережні захисні смуги".
> Установлению гряниц таковых прибрежных полос препятствует общественность митингами.
> 
> *Ст.89* - касается только "прибережних захисних смугах уздовж *річок,* навколо *водойм* та *на островах*", т.е. вообще не относится к *морскому* побережью Одессы.
> 
> *Стаття 90*. "Обмеження господарської діяльності в *прибережних захисних смугах уздовж морів*, морських заток і лиманів та на островах у внутрішніх морських водах" Кодеса не может исполняться, т.к. *общественность препятствует* установлению границ упомянутых полос, в частности, протестует против проекта решения «О разработке *детального плана территории береговых склонов* от ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана“, которое вынесено на заседание Одесского исполкома 8 июля.
> 
> Налицо - *использование обществености для продолжения хаотической застройки* склонов из-за неустановления их официальных границ.


 Общественность не верит "разработчикам". Где общественные слушания проекта ?! когда бульдозеры подтянутся к незаконно построенному ?!

----------


## Sereg_K

> *Ст.88* называется "Прибережні захисні смуги".
> Установлению гряниц таковых прибрежных полос препятствует общественность митингами.


  Нет. Просто общественность хочет напомнить слугам народа, что помимо того, что это прибрежная полоса, это еще и  *парк* "Юбилейный"
Я вот что-то не пойму, то Вы переживаете, что застройка будет хаотическая, то оправдываете строительство непосредственно на берегу 22-этажного комплекса.
Кстати, в Кодексе я не нашел пункта, в котором разрешается строительство многоэтажного капитального строения, при котором оттяпалась неплохая прибрежная территория и хороший кусок морской акватории. При этом, если верить обещаниям, должны оттяпать еще хороший кусок радиусом сто метров для "благоустройства пляжей" (в чем я, кстати, очень сильно сомневаюсь. 
Но, даже если пляж будет намыт, то я не сомневаюсь, что море в течение одного-двух штормовых сезонов размоет это на свое усмотрение. Без камня и бетона все равно не обойтись.

----------


## SaMoVar

> общественность препятствует установлению границ упомянутых полос, в частности, протестует против проекта решения «О разработке детального плана территории береговых склонов от ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана“, которое вынесено на заседание Одесского исполкома 8 июля.


 Не надо передёргивать. Рассматривается проект градостроительного обоснования. А не проект устаноки границ. Будет рассматриваться проект точечной застройки склонов. И против этого апчественность выступает.

----------


## serg-shs

от апщественность "недоразвитая" депудаты уже 20 ть лет (и ранее) всё хотят апщественности сделать лучше, а она упирается и делает сама себе хуже... (хотя частично это правда - с общественности никто ответственности не снимал)

----------


## Турболей

Как только застроят слоны, это уже будет не парк, а очередное Таирово, а Таирово у нас уже есть (и есть в любом украинском городе).

----------


## Сергей Дибров

_А_І_, спасибо, сильно посмеялся.

Делаю прогноз: завтра по п. 3.14 будет принято решение, содержащее примерно два-три пункта.

Пункт 1 примерно такой: "Разработать детальный план территории береговых склонов от ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко до 16 станции Большого Фонтана".
Пункт 2 примерно такой: "Поручить управлению градостроительства и архитектуры исполнение функций заказчика при разработке детального плана территории береговых склонов от ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко до 16 станции Большого Фонтана".

На этом всё. А, да, еще пакетики с землей покажут по телеканалам. Вот теперь всё.

----------


## Mireille

В массовости - наша сила.

----------


## withoutname

Во всяком случае, люди пытаются что-то делать, а не ехидничают на форуме, как Сергей Дибров.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Было это интервью со СКАЗочными прОцентами.. в..году: 



> ".. в новом генеральном плане развития Одессы предусматрено *обустройство набережной — от парка культуры и отдыха имени Т.Г.Шевченко до 
>  16-й станции Большого Фонтан*а. Марат *Касимов* конкретизировал: согласно расчетам разработчиков, под набережную будет отведено около 7% территории прибрежных склонов, порядка 80% займут зеленые насаждения, 3% — проезды. 
>  Что касается застройки в этой зоне, *речь идет о «локальном, выборочном строительстве»*, не более чем на 10% всей территории: «Поэтому говорить о том, что все склоны подлежат застройке (как это нередко заявляется), с моей точки зрения, совершенно несправедливо».
> * М.Касимов пояснил*, что набережная будет пешеходной *зоной с возможностью проезда* аварийного транспорта и тупиковыми *проездами к объектам обслуживания, которые на ней появятся*. По его словам, сразу после утверждения генплана *предполагается начать разработку проекта планировки побережья, четко определив, что там можно строить и где именно*. Это, по заверению М.Касимова, поможет *«закрыть все проблемные вопросы» со склонами*.."


  - ну и *чем* новые(?) боделаны\гурвицы\костусевы\касимовы\.. *отличаются* от тех..Главное, что ВСЕ он(И) хотят, оставшийся несожранным КУС Парка\зелени\воздуха\пляжей, - ОБЩЕДОСТУПного места ДЛЯ ОБЩЕНИЯ С матушкой-Природой для МИЛЛИОНа одесситов! превратить в .., то что у "пацанов" является мерилом всего и всех..

----------


## Скрытик

> Во всяком случае, люди пытаются что-то делать, а не ехидничают на форуме, как Сергей Дибров.


 Если каждый из форумчан сделает для сохранения склонов столько, сколько сделал Сергей Дибров, то что-то таки изменится. Если Вы не в курсе, то он один из тех, кто остановил застройку Механиками Украины, при чем не ехидничанием на форуме, а участием в реальных судах.

----------


## Эрик

Сегодня в предшествии очередной сессии городского совета напротив здания исполкома собралось значительное количество митингующих людей, часть из которых выступает за сохранение парка Победы.

Как передает корреспондент ИА «Репортер», около 50 человек со флагами партии «Сильная Украина» вышли на улицу под лозунгами «Хватит распиливать наши парки», «Отстоим интересы одесситов». На митинге так же присутствует депутат одесского горсовета от Светлана Фабрикант и замначальника одесского порта Юрий Васьков.

Одесситам предлагается поставить подпись под проектом решения о сохранение парка Победы.

Кроме того, небольшая группа одесситов выступает в защиту парка Юбилейный.

Наш корреспондент отмечает, что на сегодня было заявлено о проведении 8 митингов под стенами городского совета.

----------


## Mireille

> Сегодня в предшествии очередной сессии городского совета напротив здания исполкома собралось значительное количество митингующих людей, часть из которых выступает за сохранение парка Победы.
> 
> Как передает корреспондент ИА «Репортер», около 50 человек со флагами партии «Сильная Украина» вышли на улицу под лозунгами «Хватит распиливать наши парки», «Отстоим интересы одесситов». На митинге так же присутствует депутат одесского горсовета от Светлана Фабрикант и замначальника одесского порта Юрий Васьков.
> 
> Одесситам предлагается поставить подпись под проектом решения о сохранение парка Победы.
> 
> Кроме того, небольшая группа одесситов выступает в защиту парка Юбилейный.
> 
> Наш корреспондент отмечает, что на сегодня было заявлено о проведении 8 митингов под стенами городского совета.


 "Сильная Украина" молодцы, спасибо им. А где "Родина", они за застройку?

----------


## Odnababka

> _А_І_, спасибо, сильно посмеялся.
> 
> Делаю прогноз: завтра по п. 3.14 будет принято решение, содержащее примерно два-три пункта.
> 
> Пункт 1 примерно такой: "Разработать детальный план территории береговых склонов от ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко до 16 станции Большого Фонтана".
> Пункт 2 примерно такой: "Поручить управлению градостроительства и архитектуры исполнение функций заказчика при разработке детального плана территории береговых склонов от ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко до 16 станции Большого Фонтана".
> 
> На этом всё. А, да, еще пакетики с землей покажут по телеканалам. Вот теперь всё.


 А что мы реально можем сделать? Вот например, подписи под протестом имеют какую-нибудь силу?

----------


## Poni

Ребята, спасибо всем, кто пришел. В самом деле, было очень трудно собрать много народу, но всем-всем-всем, кто пришел - огромное спасибо.
Ну, и без политики не обошлось)))) Сильная Украина была при всем параде - промоутеры в форме, флаги, громкоговорители, 
все, как положено  :smileflag: 
Коммунисты пришли с флагами и газетами. Короче, каждый постарался проявить себя, как мог  :smileflag: 
У кого есть телевизоры - увидят.

Позиции некоторых депутатов были озвучены прилюдно:

Селянин "Однозначно против застройки"  (не могу сказать, выражал он только свою личную позицию, или от лица всей партии)

Труханов "Нет там никакого парка!" (по-видимому, позиция всей фракции регионалов)

----------


## olegory_

> Сегодня в предшествии очередной сессии городского совета напротив здания исполкома собралось значительное количество митингующих людей, часть из которых выступает за сохранение парка Победы.
> 
>  .


  Я бы не сказал, что количество митингующих значительное, к сожалению...
Грустно. Что еще можно сделать?

----------


## Sereg_K

> Труханов "Нет там никакого парка!" (по-видимому, позиция всей фракции регионалов)


  К сожалению, этих большинство в горсовете

----------


## Poni

А вот и новости из горсовета:
"Кроме того, мэр остановился на нескольких вопросах повестки дня сегодняшней сессии. «Один из важнейших вопросов, которые будут рассматриваться сегодня — вопрос разработки *Детального плана разработки береговых склонов города от парка Шевченко до 16 ст. Б.Фонтана*». Это решение создаст условие, когда не инвестор будет диктовать свои условия, а город. Будет четко установлено, где рекреационная зона, где набережная… Наше побережье захлестнул финиш строительного беспредела. Вынесено сегодня и решение о ликвидации двух коммунальных предприятий, дублирующих друг друга. За межсесионный период город отдал 1,2 миллиона гривен долгов предыдущей власти«.
»Предвыборный лозунг нашего Президента — «Забота о людях» реализовывается», — заключил городской голова.
Отметим, что из-за поломки электронной системы голосования, в зале был объявлен перерыв, но и после его завершения систему не починили.
Секретарь фракции ПР в горсовете Алексей Косьмин попросил поставить на голосование — в связи с тем, что на повестку дня вынесено более 300 вопросов, и тем, что все они прошли согласование в профильных комиссиях, *голосовать за вопросы повестки дня без обсуждения*.
«Иначе мы неделю тут просидим», — отметил он. *Это решение было поддержано депутатами 63-ю голосами «за»*."

Согласно Закона Украины "Про регулювання мiстобудiвноi дiяльностi"
Ст.33, п.2 "*Рiшення про розроблення детального плану певноi територii одночасно э рiшенням про комплексну забудову цiэi теритoрii*"

Поименное голосование будет опубликовано.

----------


## Турболей

Проголосовали без обсуждения, т.е. народ они имели ввиду.

----------


## serg-shs

> К сожалению, этих большинство в горсовете


 К сожалению в Одессе очень много дегенератов - не было бы дегенератов не было бы большинства в гор раде у ПР...
 А исправлять идиотизм БОЛЬШИНСТВА - неблагодарное занятие...

----------


## serg-shs

> Проголосовали без обсуждения, т.е. народ они имели ввиду.


 ну а кто не будет иметь ввиду лохов?

----------


## Poni

В ходе сессии горсовета лишь один депутат выступил против застройки склонов – член партии «Родина» Георгий Селянин.

По его словам, согласно законодательству, разработка детального плана территории фактически будет означать разрешение на их застройку.

Кроме того, как подчеркнул народный избранник, в 2003 году было принято постановление Кабмина о защите одесских прибрежных склонов и установлении их границ.

«Мне, кажется, разработчики не учли постановление Кабмина, которое подписывал между прочим лидер Партии регионов Виктор Янукович», - заявил Георгий Селянин.

Мэр Одессы Алексей Костусев несколько раз выключал микрофон депутату, мотивируя тем, что он выступает, а не вносит поправки.

В результате предложения Георгия Селянина зачитал секретарь горсовета Олег Брындак.

Выяснилось, что его предложение состоит в том, чтобы утвердить границы парка «Юбилейный» (около 361 гектара).

Однако данную поправку поддержали лишь 35 депутатов. После чего больше половины состава депутатского корпуса поддержали разработку детального плана территории от парка имени Т.Г. Шевченко до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана.

----------


## Буджак

Ну, что и следовало ожидать. Когда на кону деньги, что остановит эту кодлу?

----------


## Sereg_K

Фотоновости по теме

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну, что и следовало ожидать. Когда на кону деньги, что остановит эту кодлу?


 Ну много стран остановило свои "кодлы".

----------


## Poni

> Ну много стран остановило свои "кодлы".


 Сегодня прозвучало предложение заняться "экологическим терроризмом"  :smileflag:

----------


## serg-shs

> Сегодня прозвучало предложение заняться "экологическим терроризмом"


 Если о решении гор рады - то таки да - чистой воды экологический терроризм. 
Ну а в части стран - остановка кодл происходила путём включения мозгов. (правда, кто "я говорю по-русски" это не доступно, а жаль...)

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Сегодня прозвучало предложение заняться "экологическим терроризмом"


 О!-это по мне !...боюсь что следующие действия по вопросу склонов успешно затянут на осень-зиму в расчете что активные одесситы "забудут" вопрос. Тогда-то и начнется самое интересное !
..Хорошо бы написать швейцарской компании мнение города о стройке их отеля Тарпаном-там поадекватнее люди в Европах....или НЕ !?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Во всяком случае, люди пытаются что-то делать, а не ехидничают на форуме, как Сергей Дибров.


 Вы имеете ввиду - нести пакетики с землей к мэрии?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> А что мы реально можем сделать? Вот например, подписи под протестом имеют какую-нибудь силу?


 Давайте для начала разберемся, что происходит и против чего нас призывают протестовать.

Территория "Юбилейного" двадцать лет назад чохом  передана в коммунальную собственность. На момент передачи она имела статус парка (филиала парка им. Шевченко). Однако каких-либо прямых правоустанавливающих документов, включающих определение границ парка, зонирование (земли рекреационного назначения, земли водного хозяйства, включая водоохранные и зоны санитарных округов, зоны затройки и т.п.) не было. Не были даже определены границы коммунальных и государственных земель. Все, что имелось в дирекции парка Шевченко в реестре основных средств - первичные документы на бетонную площадку площадью несколько десятков метров и балансовой стоимостью в несколько сотен гривен. Все.

Отсутствие формализации привело к обычным в таких случаях последствиям: наша земля стала бесхозной, и ее принялись дерибанить все, кто имел для этого наглость, силу и возможности. 

В далеком 2003 году далекий премьер-министр Янукович подписал изумительное Постановление № 1900 "Про заходи щодо поліпшення роботи з використання і охорони територій курортно-оздоровчого та рекреаційного призначення в Одеській області". Согласно этому постановлению, уже в июле 2004 года у нас должны были быть определены границы рекреационных территорий, а осенью того же года должны был появиться проекты землеустройства для определения границ водоохранных зон и защитных полос, зон санитарной охраны, с вынесением их границ в натуру (т.е. с забиванием колышков). В дальшейшем эти границы должны были перекочевать в генплан. Теоретически такое решение должно было если не остановить, то существенно затруднить дерибан, а потому неудивительно, что на него дружно забили болт все упомянутые там исполнители. Генплан, как и ожидалось, тоже успешно продинамили, и на сегодняшний день дерибан продолжается.

Если мыслить абстрактно, рано или поздно проект землеустройства, определяющий границы водоохранных зон и рекреационных территорий, должен быть разработан, иначе нынешний беспредел не остановится никогда. И пока его не будет, слова Труханова о том, что там "нет никакого парка", будут святой правдой.

С другой стороны, если быть реалистами и помнить, кто заказывает музыку, то нетрудно представить, каким в итоге будет этот проект.

Поэтому в нынешней ситуации я чувствую себя как тот водитель из анекдота, который со смешанными чувствами наблюдает за тем, как его любимый Мерседес падает в пропасть, унося с собой в салоне "любимую" тещу.

Проекта нет. Сегодня горсовет не может его утвердить по причине физического отсутствия. Пытаться влиять на его содержание - можно. Но я уверен, что либо это будет проект тотального дерибана, либо не будет принято никакого, с тем же результатом. Скорее второе: ручное управление чужим имуществом всяко выгоднее какого-никакого, но регламента.


P.S. Пользуясь случаем, хочу поблагодарить депутата Георгия Селянина за помощь, которую он оказывал Экологической Команде Одессы в 2006-2008 годах, и за неизменность его позиции.

----------


## Mireille

Помимо парка и другая застройка проводиться так, как будто мы в Японии живем и можем ,из-за недостатка земли, только небоскребы строить . Кто, например, разрешил "Чудо-город" с такой плотностью населения?

----------


## _A_l_

> Давайте для начала разберемся, что происходит и против чего нас призывают протестовать...
> 
> Если мыслить абстрактно, *рано или поздно проект землеустройства, определяющий границы водоохранных зон и рекреационных территорий, должен быть разработан, иначе нынешний беспредел не остановится никогда*. И пока его не будет, слова Труханова о том, что там "нет никакого парка", будут святой правдой...


 Вот и я пишу за  это же самое!
Что *должен быть, наконец, разработан* и, возможно скорее, детальный план территории, естественно,  с выделением территории парка!

----------


## JN

> Однако каких-либо прямых правоустанавливающих документов, включающих определение границ парка, зонирование (земли рекреационного назначения, земли водного хозяйства, включая водоохранные и зоны санитарных округов, зоны затройки и т.п.) не было.


 Вынужден не согласиться с Сергеем, если не по факту, то по сути.
О том, что написано в скобках, вообще говорить не стоит, т.к. документов прямо определяющих правила землепользования по любому парку Одессы, скорее всего не существует.
Что касается непосредственно парка Юбилейный, то отсутствие СОВСЕМ УЖЕ ПЕРВИЧНЫХ документов, скорей всего говорит о том, что их не удается получить. Но, напомню, что существует ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЙ Генплан, где парк Юбилейный указан ПРЯМО. И еще существует официальное письмо, на которое Сергей ссылается(о бетонной площадке), так там также отмечен факт отсутствя документов, снимающих филиал Юбилейный с баланса парка Шевченко.
Так какие документы еще нужны?

Что же до цели проведенной сегодня акции, то я вижу ее прежде всего в том, чтоб состоялось признание СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЯ парка Юбилейный. С учетом того, что написано выше, при нормальном горсовете это должно было бы быть формальностью.
К сожалению, этого не произошло. Это указывает на то, что планы Гурвица-Боделана-Гурвица по "облагораживанию" побережья живут и здравствуют.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Я напомню, что в свое время в ответ на депутатский запрос Селянина из дирекции парка Шевченко пришел ответ о том, что установленных границ парк не имеет. Там же была информация о бетонированной площадке.

Генплан не является документом, регулирующим права собственности. Он может/должен учитываться при принятии решений о распоряжении собственностью и выдаче правоустанавливающих документов, но не более того.

Парк "Юбилейный" как отдельный объект собственности был передан городским властям в начале 90-х. После этого он бесследно испарился, то есть был присвоен/разбазарен/растрачен (ненужное зачеркнуть). Размеры присвоенного/разбазаренного/растраченного (т.е. границы парка) нужно установить и отфиксировать, после чего можно и нужно заниматься вопросами возмещения нанесенного ущерба.

----------


## _A_l_

Парк Юбилейный был в свое время, еще при советской власти, определен, как самостоятельный филиал парка Шевченко.

Однако администрация этого филиала и бухгалтерский учет имущества парка Юбилейный (строения, здания, сооружения, инженерные коммуникации, мощение, водопровод, канализация, колодцы, деревья, кустарники, клумбы, газоны, опоры электроснабжения и освещения, туалеты, трансформаторные, насосные, подземные сооружения, лестницы, опорные и подпорные стены, *земельный участок, заборы, межевые знаки* и т.д.) так никогда ни на чьем балансе не числились (горсовет не определил штаты и Положение о парке), являясь, формально, *бесхозным имуществом.*

----------


## Sereg_K

*_A_l_* , хотелось бы услышать ответы на вопросы

----------


## _A_l_

> *_A_l_* , хотелось бы услышать ответы на вопросы


  Ваше сообщение по процитированной ссылке не содержит ни одного вопроса.
Именно по этой причине отсутствуют какие-либо мои ответы, т.к. дать ответ на незаданный вопрос невозможно.

----------


## Sereg_K

> Ваше сообщение по процитированной ссылке не содержит ни одного вопроса.


  Перефразирую

Почему Вы, опасаясь хаотической застройки побережья, в то же время оправдываете незаконное строительство непосредственно на берегу 22-этажного комплекса?
Если Вы считаете строительство законным, укажите тот закон, в котором разрешается строительство многоэтажного капитального строения, при котором оттяпалась неплохая прибрежная территория и хороший кусок морской акватории. При этом, если верить обещаниям, должны оттяпать еще хороший кусок радиусом сто метров для "благоустройства пляжей" (в чем я, кстати, очень сильно сомневаюсь).

----------


## _A_l_

> Почему Вы, опасаясь хаотической застройки побережья, в то же время оправдываете незаконное строительство непосредственно на берегу 22-этажного комплекса?


 1. Я этого вовсе не опасаюсь. 
2. Я этого вовсе *не оправдываю*.
 Я написал конкретно о том, что, для предотвращения возможных оползней на Одесских склонах (от Фонтанки до Ильичевска) необходимо массивное нагружение нижней террасы склонов вдоль береговой линии с устройством, в частности, таких элементов берегозащиты, как  опорные и подпорные стены и возведение "тяжелых" высоток.  
Таковые, много лет существующие стены (в т.ч., и недавно реконструированные) в центральной  части города можно легко увидеть, спустившись с Приморского бульвара в Лунный (Пионерский) парк на средней террасе склона или вдоль Приморской улицы.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Спасибо, снова насмешили.

Ну-ну. А скажите, а какими такими "тяжелыми зданиями" нагружена нижняя часть склона под Приморским бульваром и Комсомольским (Искусств, Жванецкого) бульваром?

----------


## Sereg_K

> Спасибо, снова насмешили


  Это точно! 
Указанные сооружения на Приморском укрепляют непосредственно склоны, а не вынесены в море до волнореза.
На пляже Россия эти сооружения укрепляют не склоны, а строящееся 22-этажное сооружение. Склоны в том месте как раз сильно изрезали, угробив при этом массу деревьев

----------


## Буджак

Для предотвращения возможных оползней на склонах еще в советское время были проведены соответствующие мероприятия. Был чудесный парк, которого скоро не будет, и склоны никуда не ползли. Строить вверху и внизу высотки для предотвращения оползней - полная чушь, ведущая к катастрофе (и наполнению карманов некоторых подонков). Проведите простой эксперимент - возьмите лист бумаги (ненужный, потому как он порвется). Сделайте посередине надрез, имитирующий трещину в грунте. Потом, прикладывая усилия к берегам трещины, надорвите бумагу дальше. А потом возьмите бумагу за края и потяните с тем же усилием. Результат - порвете бумагу пополам. Почему? Очень просто... Когда усилия прикладываются к берегам трещины, ее рост происходит только тогда, когда усилия приложены, Вы можете контролировать рост трещины и всегда можете прекратить процесс, убрав усилия, достигнув желаемого размера трещины. А когда прикладываете усилия к краям бумаги, то есть достаточно далеко от краев трещины, ее рост становится неустойчивым, бумага рвется сразу и контролировать длину трещины Вы не в состоянии, рост трещины неустойчивый. В механике это - задача Гриффитса, именная, потому как одна из немногих, что имеет решение в квадратурах. Так и на склонах, загрузив пляж и обрыв, Вы получите именно такой рост трещины, и сделать с ним уже ничего нельзя, даже засверлить концы трещины не удастся... Именно поэтому серьезные ученые (знающие, что такое функция Эри, уравнения Колосова - Мусхелишвили, комплексный анализ) в один голос твердят - нельзя там ничего строить! Это те, кто не соврал бы за деньги. А другие, знакомые лишь с основами теории прочности (она применима для некоторых технических вопросов, никак не к грунтам), анализируют ситуацию на основе прикладного пакета, использующего простейшую тригонометрию, подписывают разрешения на строительство. Или все они знают, но считают, что деньги в кармане дороже...

----------


## serg-shs

Давно пора собирать подписи под такими листами

*Ми, мешканці міста Одеса відмовляємо у праві представляти наші інтереси депутатам Одеської міської ради та Голові Одеси О. Костусєву.

№п/п  !  ПІПб   !     адреса  !  підпис  !*

----------


## SaMoVar

Костусев должен санкцию дать на такой референдум. А он не дурак. Не настолько дурак, точнее.

----------


## Скрытик

> Давно пора собирать подписи под такими листами
> 
> *Ми, мешканці міста Одеса відмовляємо у праві представляти наші інтереси депутатам Одеської міської ради та Голові Одеси О. Костусєву.
> 
> №п/п  !  ПІПб   !     адреса  !  підпис  !*


 Фантастика в другом разделе

----------


## JN

> Я напомню, что в свое время в ответ на депутатский запрос Селянина из дирекции парка Шевченко пришел ответ о том, что установленных границ парк не имеет. Там же была информация о бетонированной площадке.


 Установленных границ не имеют большинство одесских парков и скверов, это говорит лишь о том, что УАГ(Глазырин) в 92 г не исполнил решение горисполкома.




> Генплан не является документом, регулирующим права собственности. Он может/должен учитываться при принятии решений о распоряжении собственностью и выдаче правоустанавливающих документов, но не более того.


 Но свидетельствует о том, что такой парк есть.




> Парк "Юбилейный" как отдельный объект собственности был передан городским властям в начале 90-х. После этого он бесследно испарился, то есть был присвоен/разбазарен/растрачен (ненужное зачеркнуть). Размеры присвоенного/разбазаренного/растраченного (т.е. границы парка) нужно установить и отфиксировать, после чего можно и нужно заниматься вопросами возмещения нанесенного ущерба.


 Не испарился он. Он, слава богу, пока еще есть. В этом легко убедиться, прогулявшись по Трассе Здоровья. Он есть по факту и еще он упомянут в десятке различных документов и в краеведческой литературе. Но главное, что он есть. А все остальное - это бюрократические выкрутасы, типа "предоставьте мне справку, что Вы существуете".

----------


## serg-shs

> Фантастика в другом разделе


 Так что Вы до сих пор делаете в этом разделе? Беспокойный Вы наш.

----------


## serg-shs

> Костусев должен санкцию дать на такой референдум. А он не дурак. Не настолько дурак, точнее.


 а дело не в санкциях и пр. Дело вообще в другом. (Дело не в умении или не умении, а в пришивании подворотничка к воротничку). Ясно что всё прописано так, что крепостные должны придти к Барину и попросить у него, что б барин дал возможность отказаться крепостным от этого барина... (говоря образно) т.е. "по закону снять то можно, но никак...". 
 Если есть Н-ое колличество подписей, то сколь либо порядочный представитель народа, должен сам уйти (но нафига одесситам выбирать порядочных? - им бы самую самую мразь выбрать  ). Ясно, что "представители" (уже в кавычках) немного будут волноваться, но будут сидеть до последнего. И все бы им сошло, если бы не придельные температуры, которые возникают и подымаются в обществе, и может получиться так(а вероятность такого процентов 80), что будут они бороться не за какое-то кресло в какой-то раде, а за свою драгоценную жизнь. А все потому, что Рубикон перейден - и ничего, кроме страшной смерти ждать "представителям" не приходится. 
(Жалко конечно, что до такого довели, но что посеешь - то пожнёшь)

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Не испарился он. Он, слава богу, пока еще есть. В этом легко убедиться, прогулявшись по Трассе Здоровья. Он есть по факту и еще он упомянут в десятке различных документов и в краеведческой литературе. Но главное, что он есть. А все остальное - это бюрократические выкрутасы, типа "предоставьте мне справку, что Вы существуете".


 Увы. Бывают ситуации, когда мошенники выселяют одинокую старушку и мошенническим путем завладевают её квартирой. При этом квартира есть, ее можно увидеть, потрогать, понюхать. Но от этого не легче - пользуются и распоряжаются ею мошенники, а не законный владелец.

----------


## JN

Об этом и речь. Все манипуляции депутатов и чиновников с побережьем - это чистой воды мошенничество.
И суть этого мошенничества как раз и состоит в том, чтоб убедить одесситов, что парка Юбилейный нет. А еще лучше, что его никогда и не было. Удасться ли?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Об этом и речь. Все манипуляции депутатов и чиновников с побережьем - это чистой воды мошенничество.
> И суть этого мошенничества как раз и состоит в том, чтоб убедить одесситов, что парка Юбилейный нет. А еще лучше, что его никогда и не было. Удасться ли?


 --
Есть фьючерсное мнение (неподтвержденное) ,что статус парка будет иметь  участок от канатной дороги до предаркадийской зоны,то есть участок не имеющий точечных пятен застройки и имеющий наибольший зеленый массив.
Фонтан  потерян окончательно по понятным причинам...С трудом в это можно поверить...

----------


## SaMoVar

Ничто окончательно не потеряно. Просто надо доводить до судов то, что нельзя исправить писаниной.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Все незаконно построенное рано или поздно должно быть снесено!
Пусть покупатели квартир у самого синего моря помнят об этом!

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Все незаконно построенное рано или поздно должно быть снесено!
> Пусть покупатели квартир у самого синего моря помнят об этом!


 Вы прям как древнеримский патриций: "Карфаген должен быть разрушен". Такими словами надо каждую нашу местечковую сессию начинать. :smileflag:

----------


## _A_l_

> Все незаконно построенное рано или поздно должно быть снесено!


  Что именно,* конкретно*, у Черного моря построено незаконно?

----------


## m-ilya

> Что именно,* конкретно*, у Черного моря построено незаконно?


 Постройки нерекреационного назначения в стометровой зоне от уреза воды, незаконны.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

До вынесения в натуру водоохранных зон все новострои на расстоянии минимум 2 км от берега сомнительны.

----------


## _A_l_

> Постройки нерекреационного назначения в стометровой зоне от уреза воды, незаконны.


  Ну, так *назовите* хотя бы несколько таких!

----------


## Олег.Л

> Ничто окончательно не потеряно. Просто надо доводить до судов то, что нельзя исправить писаниной.


 Имел ввиду,что трудно поверить в бескорыстие заинтересованных лиц,готовых оставить в общественное пользование лакомый кусочек от канатки и далее...

А фонтан таки потерян...это факт...Было бы неплохо поставить вопрос ребром о реанимировании ТЗ от Аркадии до 16-той...Это реально украденный кусок здоровья,которым пользовались десятки тысяч...

----------


## m-ilya

> Ну, так *назовите* хотя бы несколько таких!


 Прогуляйтесь по "Трассе здоровья" в р-не бывшего санатория "Россия", полюбуйтесь на стройку товарища Рондина. И собственно, к чему такие риторические вопросы?

----------


## serg-shs

> Прогуляйтесь по "Трассе здоровья" в р-не бывшего санатория "Россия", полюбуйтесь на стройку товарища Рондина. И собственно, к чему такие риторические вопросы?


 А зачем Вы с ним вообще дискутируете? (думаю, что данный чел. на рондинской стройке бывает чаще, чем мы вместе взятые)

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Постройки нерекреационного назначения в стометровой зоне от уреза воды, незаконны.


 Уточню: не от "уреза воды", а от суходольной границы пляжа.

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Смешная история и дурацкая идея. Радковский же обещал, что Юля вот-вот подпишет указ (ещё будучи премьером). И не подписала. Зато теперь он выдумал референдум, который тоже не будет проведен.


 Спустя год я оказалась права - никакого референдума не случилось

----------


## _A_l_

> Прогуляйтесь по "Трассе здоровья" в р-не бывшего санатория "Россия", полюбуйтесь на стройку товарища Рондина. И собственно, к чему такие риторические вопросы?


 Строятся, согласно официальным документам ( http://reyestr.court.gov.ua/Review/938668 и  http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/council/2023/ ) ,   "споруди рекреаційно-оздоровчого призначення" и парк 10 га. 
При чем тут Рондин?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

"Нестор Петрович, вы о чем-то о своем"... Каким вообще боком здесь участок "от пляжа "Отрада" до пер. Кренкеля" к стройке Рондина под санаторием Россия?

----------


## _A_l_

> "Нестор Петрович, вы о чем-то о своем"... Каким вообще боком здесь участок "от пляжа "Отрада" до пер. Кренкеля" к стройке Рондина под санаторием Россия?


  Выражение "стройка Рондина" - ето какая-то загадка )). Может быть, имеется в виду вот это - http://www.hi-raise.com/ru/projects/...m/default.aspx ?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

http://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%D...B8%D0%BD%D0%B0

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 2869243

http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/council/7390/ - *Рішення* *Одеської міської ради* *№1129-V від 05.04.2007р.*
"Об утверждении Градостроительного обоснования размещения *24-этажного оздоровительного комплекса* с апартаментами и паркингом по адресу: г. Одесса, Французский бульвар, 60/1"

http://reyestr.court.gov.ua/Review/9610612 - Постанова Одеського окружного адміністративного суда по справі № 2а-8500/08/1570 *о законности строительства оздоровительного комплекса*.

*Оздоровительный комплекс* в соответствии с требованиями бренда включает:
• SPA-центр с медицинскими и процедурными кабинетами;
• фитнес-клуб;
• круглогодичный бассейн;
• два открытых бассейна (один из которых – детский) с пляжной инфраструктурой;
• турецкую баню «Хамам»;
• финскую сауну;
• комплекс душевых «The Puroval Vitality Signature Shower»; 
• салон красоты;
• благоустроенный песчаный пляж.

http://www.*******************/showthread.php?t=1320107 - сайт с кучей фотографий стройки, окончание стройки - в декабре 2014 г. ...






> Кивать на Рондина - все равно, что на дворника, метущего улицу по найму.
> 
> Рондин = директор стройфирмы *Hi*-*Raise. ( http://www.hi-raise.com/default.aspx )* Заказчик *24-этажной стройки* http://www.hi-raise.com/ru/projects/obshchestvenne/ozdorovitelnykompleks/default.aspx - ООО "Жилстройсервис-2". В 2008 г.
> "Антимонопольный комитет Украины (АМКУ) разрешил компании «Центроград» (Харьков) приобрести доли в уставных капиталах ООО «Жилстройсервис-1» и ООО «Жилстройсервис-2» (оба – Одесса), что обеспечивает покупателю более 50% голосов в высшем органе управления обществ." 
> Что такое этот покупатель «Центроград» ? 
> "В июне 2006 года АМК разрешил ООО «Центр-Сити» приобрести доли в уставном фонде пяти киевских компаний, сфера деятельности которых – строительство нежилых помещений с привлечением подрядных организаций. Такими компаниями стали ООО «Земинвест», ООО «Кром», ООО «Ласточка ЛТД», *ООО «Центроград»,* ООО «А.В.С.», а также ООО «Феликс-Сити», которое занимается предоставлением услуг аренды складских помещений." 
> Что такое ООО «Центр-Сити» ?
> Центр-Сити, ООО (Киев)- входит в группу "УкрСиб" - http://baza.proua.com/g/13 - контроль братья Ярославские - http://baza.proua.com/p/26 .
> 
> Так что "ноги растут" прямо из Верховной Рады ...

----------


## Sereg_K

Не, ну детский сад прямо. Вроде никому неизвестно как принимаются решения ради и судов в этой стране?



> сайт с кучей фотографий стройки, окончание стройки - в декабре 2014 г. ...


  Что-то ни на одной из рекламных фоток не видно песочного пляжа вокруг бетонной уродины.

----------


## Турболей

Не понимаю, кто там покупает квартиры?

----------


## olya_semenova

Молодцы, что проводите акции.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Выражение "стройка Рондина" - ето какая-то загадка )). Может быть, имеется в виду вот это - http://www.hi-raise.com/ru/projects/...m/default.aspx ?


 Загадка? Рондин в свое время приобретал этот участок для строительства одно-двухэтажного здания оздоровительного назначения. При этом озвучивался только адрес без привязки к конкретному месту. Потом домик каким-то образом - надо полагать совершенно законным - превратился в небоскребик.
Рондин осуществляет строительство этого небоскребика. И как же называть стройку? 
Кто станет собственником здания, построенного на украденной у всех одесситов земле парка "Юбилейный" мы не знаем, но стройка совершенно определенно может зваться рондинской.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Не понимаю, кто там покупает квартиры?


 Найдутся желающие, не сомневайтесь. У высокопоставленных слуг народа и у многих предпринимателей, с ними сотрудничающих достаточно денег для приобретения жилья в таком навороченном доме. Хотя, многие жить там и не станут.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Что именно,* конкретно*, у Черного моря построено незаконно?


 А сколько Вам платят застройщики побережья? Или Вы на жаловании у мэрии?))))

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Загадка? Рондин в свое время приобретал этот участок для строительства одно-двухэтажного здания оздоровительного назначения. При этом озвучивался только адрес без привязки к конкретному месту. Потом домик каким-то образом - надо полагать совершенно законным - превратился в небоскребик.
> Рондин осуществляет строительство этого небоскребика. И как же называть стройку? 
> Кто станет собственником здания, построенного на украденной у всех одесситов земле парка "Юбилейный" мы не знаем, но стройка совершенно определенно может зваться рондинской.


 А мы ПРОКЛЯНЕМ этот отель-пусть там гибнут "депутатики" и летают привидения. )))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А мы ПРОКЛЯНЕМ этот отель-пусть там гибнут "депутатики" и летают привидения. )))


 пусть лучше он обрушится после окончания строительства но перед заселением

----------


## Эрик

_Сообщение от _A_l_ 
Кивать на Рондина - все равно, что на дворника, метущего улицу по найму.

Рондин = директор стройфирмы Hi-Raise. ( http://www.hi-raise.com/default.aspx ) Заказчик 24-этажной стройки http://www.hi-raise.com/ru/projects/...s/default.aspx - ООО "Жилстройсервис-2". 
Так что "ноги растут" прямо из Верховной Рады ..._

По такой психологии и наёмный убийца всего лишь стрелок,а виновник только заказчик.А совесть где у твоего рондина?Ну укрепил бы берег там,если такой хороший.Зачем уродовать зону отдыха такой высоткой и облика одесского побережья?Хотя о чем с ним говорить.Почитайте биографию этого деятеля и многое станет ясно.
Родился в г. Симферополь. Гражданин Украины с 1991 года
После окончания в 1982 г. 8 кл. СШ поступил в Одесский техникум измерений, который закончил в 1986 г. Техник-механик
В 2001 г. закончил Одесскую государственную консерваторию. Артист оркестра.
02.85 — 07.85 — токарь объединения «Стройгидравлика»
09.82 — 03.86 — студент Одесского техникума измерений
04.86 — 05.86 — контролер ВТК завода «Автогенмаш»
06.86 — 06.88 — служба в СА
09.88 — 07.90 — сверхсрочная служба
08.90 — 09.91 — штукатур кооператива «Берег»
10.91 — 02.93 — директор брокерской конторы Фирма «НИКА»
02.93 — 01.98 — директор гастронома Хаджибей МП «МИК-СЕРВИС»
02.98 — 01.99 — директор магазина Европа-стиль ООО «Фирма Укроптмебель»
01.98 — 10.01 — СПД
08.00 — 12.00 — директор КП «Староконный рынок»
12.00 — 09.01 — директор ЧП «Староконный рынок»
04.02 — 02.04 — советник СП «ГЛИК» ЛТД
05.02 — 03.04 — СПД
Место работы — с 01.2006 г. .
Директор ООО «Хай-Рейз Констракшнз».


*Ведет строительство прямо на пляже под санаторием «Россия».*

Особенно впечатляет частая и противоречивая смена деятельности.Ну скажем вчера был штукатуром,а сегодня уже директор брокерской фирмы.Ну просто гений!Таких ушлых не часто встретишь.Чему же тут удивляться.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> пусть лучше он обрушится после окончания строительства но перед заселением


 Или так...вместе с застройщиком.

----------


## _A_l_

> Рондин в свое время приобретал этот участок для строительства одно-двухэтажного здания оздоровительного назначения. При этом озвучивался только адрес без привязки к конкретному месту. Потом домик каким-то образом - надо полагать совершенно законным - превратился в небоскребик.


 В цитате - несколько неверные сведения. На самом деле "Участок на Французском бульваре площадью 0, 4361 га был продан за 19,6245млн. грн. при стартовой цене около 6 млн 500 тыс. грн. *Покупатель - киевская компания* участок предназначен для строительства 14-этажного отеля.*"*
Подробнее: http://agent.ua/review/news/5215.html#ixzz1Rz7beLRV 

Для *повышения эффективности берегозащиты* увеличением массы застройки  этажность застройки повышена с 14 до 24.

----------


## serg-shs

> В цитате - несколько неверные сведения. На самом деле "Участок на Французском бульваре площадью 0, 4361 га был продан за 19,6245млн. грн. при стартовой цене около 6 млн 500 тыс. грн. *Покупатель - киевская компания* участок предназначен для строительства 14-этажного отеля.*"*
> Подробнее: http://agent.ua/review/news/5215.html#ixzz1Rz7beLRV 
> 
> Для *повышения эффективности берегозащиты* увеличением массы застройки  этажность застройки повышена с 14 до 24.


 О теперь всё понятно... "Для *повышения эффективности берегозащиты*" (это теперь так называется  ). Вообще дурная затея - на верхних этажах будет ощутимо качать. Зимой всё тепло будет выдувать. До самого самого обрушения (не знаю уж через столько там лет) здание будет постоянно проседать и трещать- на щели будут клеить каждых пол года обои, бо шпаклёвка треснет через неделю. В общем всё это пройдено, дурная затея- покупать там что-то это покупать себе проблемы на ровном месте за большие деньги. 
Да, кстати, на терассе выше тоже строят чего-то.

----------


## _A_l_

> Да, кстати, на терассе выше тоже строят чего-то.


  Там "KADORR Group" строит на месте разваленых новые коттеджики и два новых 5-этажных корпуса санатория.

----------


## Буджак

> Для повышения эффективности берегозащиты увеличением массы застройки этажность застройки повышена с 14 до 24.


 Я хренею, дорогая редакция! Неужели есть хоть один лошара в Одессе, способный поверить в этот бред?! А если в 50 этажей выгнать, так еще лучше берег укрепим, чего стесняться? А если в 100, так и турецкий берег укрепится? Оправдывать строительство высоток на берегу берегоукреплением - все равно, что оправдать отмену Уголовного кодекса борьбой с преступностью!

----------


## _A_l_

> Для повышения эффективности берегозащиты увеличением массы застройки этажность застройки повышена с 14 до 24.


 


> Я хренею, дорогая редакция! Неужели есть хоть один лошара в Одессе, способный поверить в этот бред?!


 "Лошары" - точно не поверят.

А вот сотни и тысячи ученых, геологов и архитекторов это просто знают:
"... г-н Соколов озвучил гипотезу наших ученых мужей, *выдававших положительные заключения на строительство*. Ее главная мысль заключается в том, что нижнюю часть склона нужно «пригрузить» массивными, тяжеловесными зданиями, создав своего рода противовес тому, что уже построено наверху, на кромке берегового склона. Иначе эти дома могут сползти в море. «Мы против застройки вверху, на кромке, но не внизу, а *точечные посадки в виде многоэтажных зданий пригрузят склон*, и мы с вами сможем спокойно спать», — заявил г-н Соколов."

Это - азы противооползневой защиты...

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> "Лошары" - точно не поверят.
> 
> А вот сотни и тысячи ученых, геологов и архитекторов это просто знают:
> "... г-н Соколов озвучил гипотезу наших ученых мужей, *выдававших положительные заключения на строительство*. Ее главная мысль заключается в том, что нижнюю часть склона нужно «пригрузить» массивными, тяжеловесными зданиями, создав своего рода противовес тому, что уже построено наверху, на кромке берегового склона. Иначе эти дома могут сползти в море. «Мы против застройки вверху, на кромке, но не внизу, а *точечные посадки в виде многоэтажных зданий пригрузят склон*, и мы с вами сможем спокойно спать», — заявил г-н Соколов."
> 
> Это - азы противооползневой защиты...


 Как-то без этих азов обходились.

----------


## Буджак

Пожалуйста, телефончик хоть одного такого "ученого", знающего математику и хотя бы основы механики разрушения хотя бы на том уровне, чтобы говорить со мной на равных. С удовольствием пообщаюсь... То, что Вы пишете на эту тему, выдает Ваше абсолютное незнакомство с предметом... Сомневаюсь, что Вы представляете себе, что такое тензор напряжений. Хотелось бы услышать того, кто в теме и может что-то сказать. Один "инженер" в этой теме пару лет назад дал мне ссылку на прикладной пакет, на основании которого проводились расчеты. Методы двадцатых годов (о чем честно предупреждалось), когда не строились еще высотки, может, и позволяли что-то обсчитать для трех этажей... Если бы был хотя бы реализован расчет методом конечных элементов, который был очень популярен в восьмидесятые, сам им пользовался, я бы еще подумал... А кто этот господин Соколов, который может спокойно спать, не знаю. Но очень сомневаюсь в его честности и компетенции.

----------


## Скрытик

> Строятся, согласно официальным документам ( http://reyestr.court.gov.ua/Review/938668 и  http://www.odessa.ua/ru/acts/council/2023/ ) ,   "споруди рекреаційно-оздоровчого призначення" и парк 10 га. 
> При чем тут Рондин?


 А в интернете предлагаются к продаже апартаменты в этом же здании. Как Вы думаете, что на самом деле правда?

----------


## _A_l_

> Пожалуйста, телефончик хоть одного такого "ученого", знающего математику и хотя бы основы механики разрушения хотя бы на том уровне, чтобы говорить со мной на равных. С удовольствием пообщаюсь... То, что Вы пишете на эту тему, выдает Ваше абсолютное незнакомство с предметом... Сомневаюсь, что Вы представляете себе, что такое тензор напряжений.


  Ой! Давайте здесь еще обсудим квадратичные формы Кристофеля 2-го рода! Или забросим нафиг проблемку и обсудим личности и научную квалификацию друг друга?

----------


## _A_l_

> А в интернете предлагаются к продаже апартаменты в этом же здании.


  Если можно - ссылочку, поскольку не понятно в каком здании?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Там "KADORR Group" строит на месте разваленых новые коттеджики и два новых 5-этажных корпуса санатория.


 Два корпуса санатория???
Звучит как шутка в стиле Задорнова. Это точно? Там еще и больницу на дурняк обещали построить но как-то тихо верится...
У нас по всему берегу строят апартаменты, берегоукрепительные сооружения, пансионаты отдыха и т.д. К такого рода эвфемизмам мы уже привыкли и очень хорошо знаем что под этими терминами скрываются просто жилые дома для самых богатеньких буратинок.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В цитате - несколько неверные сведения. На самом деле "Участок на Французском бульваре площадью 0, 4361 га был продан за 19,6245млн. грн. при стартовой цене около 6 млн 500 тыс. грн. *Покупатель - киевская компания* участок предназначен для строительства 14-этажного отеля.*"*
> Подробнее: http://agent.ua/review/news/5215.html#ixzz1Rz7beLRV 
> 
> Для *повышения эффективности берегозащиты* увеличением массы застройки  этажность застройки повышена с 14 до 24.


 Не надо ля-ля, гражданин-на-работе)))
Мы прекрасно помним как это все начиналось)))
Начиналось именно с 1-2х этажного домика для хранения спортивного инвентаря. И представителем покупателя, который почему то тщательно скрывался, был именно рондин. Он вел торг, он и победил.

А с увеличением этажности для улучшения берегозащиты, это вы повеселили))))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> "Лошары" - точно не поверят.
> 
> А вот сотни и тысячи ученых, геологов и архитекторов это просто знают:
> "... г-н Соколов озвучил гипотезу наших ученых мужей, *выдававших положительные заключения на строительство*. Ее главная мысль заключается в том, что нижнюю часть склона нужно «пригрузить» массивными, тяжеловесными зданиями, создав своего рода противовес тому, что уже построено наверху, на кромке берегового склона. Иначе эти дома могут сползти в море. «Мы против застройки вверху, на кромке, но не внизу, а *точечные посадки в виде многоэтажных зданий пригрузят склон*, и мы с вами сможем спокойно спать», — заявил г-н Соколов."
> 
> Это - азы противооползневой защиты...


 Это азы развода обывателей. Не более!
Склоны должны принадлежать всем одесситам, всем людям! Это самое привлекательное место в городе и оно должно быть общим.
А чтобы предотвратить оползни нужно укреплять берег.
Чтобы было красиво - благоустраивать Юбилейный а не застраивать его свечками для горстки хапуг, отнимая у миллионов возможность гулять у моря..

----------


## serg-shs

да, кстати, я так понимаю, что близ лежащие пляжи тоже ТЮ ТЮ...  Как минимум заставят топчанами, ну что б оползней небыло и берег укрепить

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Если можно - ссылочку, поскольку не понятно в каком здании?


 Было, было! Не знаю есть ли сейчас. Именно в рондинском домике предлагались квартиры - по 7 шт. на этаж. Теперь, похоже, передумали и решили переквалифицироваться в гостиницу. А может опять дымовую завесу выпустили.

А ведь боятся они нас, очень боятся)))
Только мы ленивые. Но если что-то такое начнется никому мало не покажется))))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> да, кстати, я так понимаю, что близ лежащие пляжи тоже ТЮ ТЮ...  Как минимум заставят топчанами, ну что б оползней небыло и берег укрепить


 И пляжам -  привет настанет и все склоны в одну и в другую сторону метров на 500 "берегоукрепят"
Одно интересно: рядышком пляж санатория СБУ. Тоже купят или как?

----------


## serg-shs

В общем-то получается, что жизни тысяч мешает пару тел...

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> И пляжам -  привет настанет и все склоны в одну и в другую сторону метров на 500 "берегоукрепят"
> Одно интересно: рядышком пляж санатория СБУ. Тоже купят или как?


  ...целиком перевезут на Куяльник

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В общем-то получается, что жизни тысяч мешает пару тел...


 но очень жирных тел))) и чрезвычайно наглых.

----------


## Скрытик

> Если можно - ссылочку, поскольку не понятно в каком здании?


  Жаль я не сохранил ссылку на сайт, где именно о продаже апартаментов написано. Зато вот тут хорошо описано:
http://neruhomosti.net.ua/index.php?name=new_build&op=view&id=132&region=15



> прогулки в Ботаническом саду, который граничит с комплексом "Hi-Raise",  станут для будущих *владельцев* апартаментов приятным и одновременно  полезным для здоровья проведением досуга;


 


> благоустроенная территория с бассейнами и зелеными лужайками создает все  условия для удовлетворения эстетических потребностей *владельцев*  апартаментов и посетителей, а так же их полноценного отдыха вблизи  комплекса;

----------


## lumar

А сотни пердящих автомобилей ,постоянно снующих к отелю и от, немного добавят выхлопных газов для любителей заниматься спортом на Трассе Здоровья.
Шоб не отвыкали от городской среды.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Немного фоток, как начинали "берегоукрепительные.." - http://kaiser-w.livejournal.com/10939.html ; http://www.photoshare.ru/album105628.html 



> ..*за стройкой стоит депутат городского совета Владимир Рондин* – совладелец многих газет-пароходов, а также *гендиректор строительной компании «Хай Райз Констракшн»*..Владимир Гарриевич *является членом* Одесского горсовета *от Социалистической партии Украины*. А ведь именно социалисты мне сегодня подкинули в почтовый ящик газетку, из которой следует, что *они поддерживают на выборах Януковича*. Так что, порочная связь налицо..вот *прагматические* соображения, вкупе с *газетой «КоммерсантЪ» от 26.11.2007* подсказывают другое. Подрядчик проекта, контора «Хай Рейз Констракшн» есть дочернее предприятие другой конторы, DCH. А та, в свою очередь, «лежит» под «Базэлом» небезызвестного Олега Дерипаски и австрийской конторой Strabag AG. ..*одесская стройка –* не более чем *освоение новых рынков очередной транснациональной конторой, акции которой может купить на Уолл-стрит буквально каждый желающий.*


  - фоты там тоже есть http://*************/?p=56536 
Мнения *профессионал*ов, в отличии от "проФФесионалов"..:http://www.stroymir.com.ua/index.php...ll.php?id=1861 



> ..ПРИБРЕЖНЫЕ ОПОЛЗНИ НЕСУТ СЕРЬЕЗНУЮ УГРОЗУ ПРИМОРСКИМ ЗАСТРОЙКАМ 
> ..*доктор геолого-минералогических наук Российской академии наук Григорий Кофф..".. укрепление сваями, как это происходит на многих стройплощадках у побережья, в ряде случае может быть вообще вредным и только ухудшает сейсмоустойчивость зданий*..в береговой зоне морей, а особенно в зоне Черного моря существует очень много проблем, таких как *оползни, абразия (процесс разрушения берегов морскими волнами)*, загрязнение побережья, негативное влияние спуска сточных вод, подтопление прибрежной зоны, повышение уровня грунтовых вод. Сейчас нужно принимать меры, чтобы с этими проблемами бороться, потому что* в Одессе эти проблемы концентрированы*..целые участки побережья *сейчас в интенсивном развитии оползней, происходит срыв поверхности, и все это сползает к морю, вместе с застройками*. Если не принимать меры, то это может привести к тому, что в критическую зону попадет много зданий, и высотных в том числе,..например, *в конце переулка имени Азарова — там уже оползень был*..» 
> * С российским ученым согласен* и *декан геолого-географического факультета ОНУ* им. И. И. Мечникова профессор *Евгений Черкез*..«.. для Одесского берега *есть три варианта берегоукрепления*, *которые мы и рассматриваем. Первое* *—* это разобрать волноломы или устроить прерывистые волноломы, однако этот вариант с инженерной точки зрения очень опасный, поскольку в таком случае может происходить вынос песка и снижение эффективности берегозащиты. *Второй вариант —* это заполнение акватории песком. Это даст городу дополнительные территории, и с точки зрения устойчивости склонов это тоже лучше, потому что перегрузка в основании склона снимется(Заметим, перегрузку - нужно снимать! Л.Б.) И *третий вариант — это создание искусственных мысов*, за счет чего также будут аккумулироваться песчаные пляжи. Все эти варианты берегозащиты мы предложим на рассмотрение коллег», — отметил профессор..
> ..«Фактически *люди живут в зоне потенциальных оползней*, — утверждает эксперт. — ..была создана целая система берегозащитных сооружений с разветвленной сетью дренажа. Теперь же, *в погоне за быстрыми деньгами*, об оползнях как-то позабыли. А власти особо не реагируют: ну, трещинка, подумаешь...К сожалению, *управления выдают разрешения на строительство там, куда раньше был запрещен въезд даже легковых автомобилей*»..


 .


> .Заведующий *геолого-физической кафедры ОНУ им. Мечникова доктор географических наук Юрий Шуйский* рассказал, что проблему застройки побережья следует изучать с двух сторон — состояния склонов и состояния пляжей. 
> — Дело в том, что наши склоны из особых горных пород — верхние слои называется «лесс», они сильно подвержены намоканию и разбуханию. Эта территория уже застроена домами, и* последствия можно легко увидет*ь. Если пройтись по существующим высоткам в прибрежной зоне и поспрашивать, работают ли лифты в этих зданиях. Жители ответят, что нет.* Уже произошла деформация зданий*, лифты там пускать опасно. 
>  Сейчас же *планирует застраивать нижние террасы, а это очень вязкие глины и ил. Это самые «текущие» слои, из которых состоят наши склоны, наиболее подверженные оползням.* При таком ненадежном качестве грунтов строительство высотных тяжелых зданий может привести к их дальнейшей деформации. 
>  Ученый весьма обеспокоен такой ситуацией.. 
>  Второй вопрос — *пляжи. Сами по себе — это противооползневая система*. Чем меньше песка на пляжах, тем больше берег подвержен оползням..*странно застраивать склоны, если чиновники видят Одессу рекреационным мегаполисом*: 
> *— Высотные сооружения на склонах* *станут искусственным барьером для обмена воздухом между морем и городом*, — рассказал ученый. — И это только оттолкнет туристов от нашего курорта.. 
> ..*член международной рабочей группы «Морские берега» при РАН Юрий Верба*. — Как *изменятся свойства грунтов после строительства*, никого не волнует. И *вследствие нагрузки «трещат по швам» существующие коммуникации: водопровод и канализация*. И тот грунт, что был крепким, превращается в манную кашу..*застройка склонов само по себе преступление:*— Жители большинства городов Украины завидуют Одессе, приморскому положению и нашим паркам. Недаром ее пока называют «жемчужиной у моря». *Застроив склоны, мы лишимся одного из крупнейших зеленых зон города. А это допустить нельзя*..


  - так что там насчет "приГРУЗить.." рассказывали "знатоки-профи"?..

----------


## Скрытик

Да мы просто завидуем счастливцам!

----------


## _A_l_

"Если пройтись по существующим высоткам в прибрежной зоне и поспрашивать, работают ли лифты в этих зданиях. Жители ответят, что нет. "

Еще бы написали, чтобы  общественность разжалобить, что бедные инвалиды-владельцы 500-тысячных апартаментов  на 20-й этаж и выше пешком ходят )).  Ясное дело, что деформациям подвергаются строения верхней террасы на лессовых породах.

Я же пишу о необходимости массивной точечной застройки *нижней, примыкающей к урезу воды, террасы и удержания этим от оползней самих склонов с парком.*

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> "Если пройтись по существующим высоткам в прибрежной зоне и поспрашивать, работают ли лифты в этих зданиях. Жители ответят, что нет. "
> 
> Еще бы написали, чтобы  общественность разжалобить, что бедные инвалиды-владельцы 500-тысячных апартаментов  на 20-й этаж и выше пешком ходят )).  Ясное дело, что деформациям подвергаются строения верхней террасы на лессовых породах.
> 
> Я же пишу о необходимости массивной точечной застройки *нижней, примыкающей к урезу воды, террасы и удержания этим от оползней самих склонов с парком.*


 Вот как-то это где-то нам и не нравится.

----------


## casel

> Я же пишу о необходимости массивной точечной застройки *нижней, примыкающей к урезу воды, террасы и удержания этим от оползней самих склонов с парком.*


 Вы пишите,потому что когда склоны поползут в море вместе с вашей точечной застройкой, вас рядом не будет, и тех кто дал разрешение тоже. Вам просто пофиг. А оппонентам нет.

----------


## serg-shs

> но очень жирных тел))) и чрезвычайно наглых.


 Да пусть и по 400 кг каждый, но всё равно парочку.

----------


## olya_semenova

Вполне согласна.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я же пишу о необходимости массивной точечной застройки *нижней, примыкающей к урезу воды, террасы и удержания этим от оползней самих склонов с парком.*


 А каким образом "точечная" застройка нижней, примыкающей к воде террасы удержит оползни между домами??
Следуя Вашей уважаемой логике на побережье необходимо срочно возвести один СПЛОШНОЙ дом от Ланжерона до Аркадии и тем спасти склоны от оползней.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> А каким образом "точечная" застройка нижней, примыкающей к воде террасы удержит оползни между домами??
> Следуя Вашей уважаемой логике на побережье необходимо срочно возвести один СПЛОШНОЙ дом от Ланжерона до Аркадии и тем спасти склоны от оползней.


 Щас, подождите-он сходит в библиотеку )))

----------


## _A_l_

> А каким образом "точечная" застройка нижней, примыкающей к воде террасы удержит оползни между домами??


  Таким же образом, как 3-4-5-6 пуговиц на рубашке или пиджаке удерживают рубашку или пиджак застегнутыми. Грунт Одесских склонов - лесс на крупных кусках/плитах достаточно прочного еще пока, не до конца подмоченного грунтовыми водами, мергелистого песчаника (из этого ракушняка построена половина Одессы).

Любая женщина знает, что для тонкой шелковой кофточки (малая прочность материала) нужно много пуговиц, а для прочного пиджака достаточно двух-трех. 

Естественно, что точечная застройка уреза воды недостаточна для полной устойчивости склонов. Нужно еще: 
 - *дренажная система* для предотвращения размокания и снижения прочности грунтов - таковая, построенная в период 1966-1982 гг., имеется;
 - *подпорные стены на пляжах* (на границах песка и собственно нижней террасы склонов);
 - *намывка пляжей* и поддержание исправности бун и волноломов для предотвращения абразии склонов; 
- *защита поверхности склонов* (глинистого поверхностного слоя толщиной 20-40 см) от сползания и размывания осадками посадкой кустов и деревьев;
 и т.д. и т.п.

При этом нужно отчетливо понимать, что оползневый процесс развивается отнюдь не на верхнем плато, где находится город, а *на уровне моря, под склонами,* когда давление десятков метров грунтов верхнего плато превосходит прочность грунтов "на срез" в основании склона.

 Чтоб понятнее было, приведу пример.
Вот он Дюк. Который над Потемкинской лестницей стоит. И 50-70 метров намокшего, потерявшего прочность мергелистого грунта под Дюком. 
Почему Дюк  вместе со зданиями Екатерининской площади  не сползает вниз? 
Потому, что горизонтальному смещению в сторону моря грунтов под Екатерининской  площадью препятствует тяжелая застройка Потемкинской лестницы, подпорных стен по бокам от нее, Приморской улицы и комплекса морского вокзала. Некуда ползти потерявшему прочность грунту.
Чтоб не сполз к морю Французский бульвар требуется точечная застройка береговой линии под ним ...

----------


## Sereg_K

Не, ну логика просто железная!



> Ее главная мысль заключается в том, что нижнюю часть склона нужно «пригрузить» массивными, тяжеловесными зданиями, создав своего рода противовес тому, что уже построено наверху, на кромке берегового склона. Иначе эти дома могут сползти в море.


  Сначала мы хаотично застроили высотками вершины склонов, а теперь будем хаотично строить высотки внизу, чтобы не сползли те, первые.

----------


## _A_l_

> Не, ну логика просто железная! Сначала мы хаотично застроили высотками вершины склонов, а теперь будем хаотично строить высотки внизу, чтобы не сползли те, первые.


 Именно так оно и есть. С малым нюансом.
Даже, если бы на верхней террасе вообще ничего не строилось, застраивать нижнюю террасу все равно необходимо. Чтобы не сползла верхняя терраса вне всякой зависимости от того, застроена эта верхняя терраса или нет.

*Почитайте сообщения 2007 г.* на второй странице  этой темы - там неплохое объяснение есть с картинками и описанием, чем  поверхностная эрозия грунтов (размывка, которую можно удержать кустами и деревьями), отличается от оползня, когда сползают к морю *тысячи тонн грунтов* верхнего плато.

----------


## serg-shs

> Именно так оно и есть. С малым нюансом.
> Даже, если бы на верхней террасе вообще ничего не строилось, застраивать нижнюю террасу все равно необходимо. Чтобы не сползла верхняя терраса вне всякой зависимости от того, застроена эта верхняя терраса или нет.
> 
> *Почитайте сообщения 2007 г.* на второй странице  этой темы - там неплохое объяснение есть с картинками и описанием, чем  поверхностная эрозия грунтов (размывка, которую можно удержать кустами и деревьями), отличается от оползня, когда сползают к морю *тысячи тонн грунтов* верхнего плато.


 Как хорошо, что на столько "дураков" оказался один "умный", а то вот я и другие не понимают в чем прелесть потери побережья, в чём прелесть невозможности попасть на пляж - "ну тупые"

----------


## vadimpetrovich

Водоохранная зона - это хорошо. Но есть такое понятие как корректировка водоохранной зоны. И если заплатить достаточно, то она вполне "легально" делается. И потом не предирешься - а я считаю, что и предираться ни к чему не нужно. Если делается все легально.

----------


## serg-shs

В Конституции Украины прописано, что " Стаття 13. Земля, її надра, атмосферне повітря, водні та інші 
природні ресурси,  які  знаходяться  в  межах  території  України, 
природні ресурси її континентального шельфу,  виключної (морської) 
економічної зони є об'єктами права власності Українського  народу. "
Другое дело, что граждане (типа граждане) ну в смысле народонаселение - нефига своими правами воспользоваться не могут из-за множества причин (одна из главных - просто рабы). Но это уже другое дело. 
Например:



> Давно пора собирать подписи под такими листами
> 
> Ми, мешканці міста Одеса відмовляємо у праві представляти наші інтереси депутатам Одеської міської ради та Голові Одеси О. Костусєву.
> 
> №п/п ! ПІПб ! адреса ! підпис !
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Фантастика в другом разделе


 А ведь принять очевидное не может не просто участник форума, а один из самых политически "продвинутых", автор строк "А потом удивляемся почему "маемо тэ шо маемо" ",  и активно взаимодействовавший с "Украина 2.0" (?). 
 Так что большинство наших проблем в нас же самих (вероятно просто не умеем не знаем, но важен результат, а пока он печален)

----------


## filippof

Парк Победы



http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFilippof#p/a/u/0/VW99ERJziAE

----------


## ekaterinaa

Никакие деревья ни с какой корневой системой склоны от оползней не укрепят, скорее наоборот - за счёт их тяжести опасность оползня только увеличится - это действительно так. Так что нельзя допустить разрушения того, что нам дорого.

----------


## _A_l_

> Парк Победы http://www.youtube.com/user/TheFilippof#p/a/u/0/VW99ERJziAE


  Посмотрел. 3/4 материала - вовсе не о сохранении парка, а о партийности ратующих неизвестно за что индивидов. 

И, к сожалению, ни одного НАУЧНОГО обоснования ни той, ни другой (если их две) позиции ((.

----------


## _A_l_

> Никакие деревья ни с какой корневой системой склоны от оползней не укрепят, скорее наоборот - за счёт их тяжести опасность оползня только увеличится - это действительно так. Так что нельзя допустить разрушения того, что нам дорого.


 
Совершенно верное мнение! Никакие деревья ни с какой корневой системой, действительно, склоны от оползней не укрепят, а, скорее, наоборот - деревья расшатываются прибрежными ветрами, дневным и ночным бризами и корнями просто разрушают поверхность склона - после каждой грозы со склонов вывозят по несколько рухнувших 30-40-летних ветвистых акаций. 

*Для предотвращения размывания поверхностного слоя* склонов необходима высадка растений и *кустарников* с мощной, слабо заглубленной, хорошо разветвленной корневой системой.

----------


## serg-shs

> Никакие деревья ни с какой корневой системой склоны от оползней не укрепят, скорее наоборот - за счёт их тяжести опасность оползня только увеличится - это действительно так. Так что нельзя допустить разрушения того, что нам дорого.


 То-то я смотрю, голые обрывы в Рыбаковке, без деревьев всё сезжают, сезжают...  (просто как-то не стыкуется "теория" и практика)

----------


## serg-shs

> *Для предотвращения размывания поверхностного слоя* склонов необходима высадка растений и *кустарников* с мощной, слабо заглубленной, хорошо разветвленной корневой системой.


 Ну да, расскажите нам: Нужно всё застроить 24 этажными свечками!!! вот тогда будет дело.
Не парьте мозги: люди хотят, что б ТЗ и ПАРК оставался - если чего-то сползёт - это не смертельно, а вот когда не будет ТЗ и ПАРКА - вот это не понравится людям. 
 Все ваши предложения - это как расписывать кастрацию, как лучший способ заботы о потомстве.

----------


## _A_l_

> Ну да, расскажите нам: Нужно всё застроить 24 этажными свечками!!! вот тогда будет дело.
> Не парьте мозги: люди хотят, что б ТЗ и ПАРК оставался - если чего-то сползёт - это не смертельно


 Требуется застроить вовсе не "все".
А всего-то должно быть на урезе воды от Ланжерона до 14-й Фонтана десяток "свечек" на свайных полях - примерно одна на километр берега. Из них некоторые (Морская Симфония, Swissotel) уже построены или строятся. Они  исключат оползни склонов  на этом участке побережья в будущем.

Никакого отношения к парку и трассе "Здоровье" эти стройки не имеют, т.к. свечки должны находиться между трассой "Здоровье" и пляжами - они парк и техническую автодорогу, именуемую  Трассой "Здоровье" вообще не затрагивают ...

----------


## maxx™

> Совершенно верное мнение! Никакие деревья ни с какой корневой системой, действительно, склоны от оползней не укрепят, а, скорее, наоборот - деревья расшатываются прибрежными ветрами, дневным и ночным бризами и корнями просто разрушают поверхность склона - после каждой грозы со склонов вывозят по несколько рухнувших 30-40-летних ветвистых акаций. 
> 
> *Для предотвращения размывания поверхностного слоя* склонов необходима высадка растений и *кустарников* с мощной, слабо заглубленной, хорошо разветвленной корневой системой.


 Да если б их оттуда по 30-40 после каждой грозы вывозили, их там уже давно бы не было. Вообще-то  там были посажены специально подобраные деревья, а чтоб они не падали - за ними, как и за парком в целом следить надо. Спиливать старые, высаживать новые...

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 2875470 Вложение 2875467

Это пара картинок из Генерального плана Одессы для волнующихся за пляжи, зеленую зону под Французским бульваром и опасающихся "сплошной застройки берега". 
Зеленое - ето парки, желтенькое - пляжи. Справа - порт, слева - мыс Большой Фонтан. Как можно видеть - все на месте - и пляжи и парки и будущий десяток высотных "свечек" на урезе воды...

----------


## _A_l_

> Да если б их оттуда по 30-40 после каждой грозы вывозили, их там уже давно бы не было.


  Я же понятно написал про *возраст деревьев* - *30-40-летние* деревья, а не 30-40 штук деревьев. На склонах почвы 20-60 см., корни деревьев упираются в ракушняк и заглубляться ни могут ...

----------


## serg-shs

"А Мишка слушает да ест" В.Ф. Янукович

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Требуется застроить вовсе не "все".
> А всего-то должно быть на урезе воды от Ланжерона до 14-й Фонтана десяток "свечек" на свайных полях - примерно одна на километр берега. Из них некоторые (Морская Симфония, Swissotel) уже построены или строятся. Они  исключат оползни склонов  на этом участке побережья в будущем.
> 
> Никакого отношения к парку и трассе "Здоровье" эти стройки не имеют, т.к. свечки должны находиться между трассой "Здоровье" и пляжами - они парк и техническую автодорогу, именуемую  Трассой "Здоровье" вообще не затрагивают ...


 От казачек засланный старается))))
Хоть платят-то нормально, а?
Почему же не было никаких оползней с 1960 по 2000 годы? Укрепили склоны и все прекрасно стояло, нужно было только поддерживать систему в нормальном состоянии.
Застройщиков беспокоит только оползнеустойчивость нашего берега? Бабала срубить по-серьезному они не хотят?
Сколько можно врать, да так нагло, к тому же?

ТЗ это "техническая автодорога?
Вбыв бы!))))

----------


## serg-shs

> От казачек засланный старается))))
> Хоть платят-то нормально, а?
> Почему же не было никаких оползней с 1960 по 2000 годы? Укрепили склоны и все прекрасно стояло, нужно было только поддерживать систему в нормальном состоянии.
> Застройщиков беспокоит только оползнеустойчивость нашего берега? Бабала срубить по-серьезному они не хотят?
> Сколько можно врать, да так нагло, к тому же?
> 
> ТЗ это "техническая автодорога?
> Вбыв бы!))))


 Ну а что - он постоянно с 9-00 до 18-00 в рабочие дни гундит, это постоянно капает на мозги + какие-то внутренние идеологические свары на форуме + пару троллей (вот увидите - их будет сдесяток), которые рассказывают, что из-за деревьев склоны сьезжают + граждане из категории "не нашим не нашим, а чтоб порассуждать" - на эту совокупность факторов и делается ставка.
 Так что надо думать, время работает против нас и наших близких (итак 20ть лет угробили)

----------


## Jina

Меня какое-то время не было в Одессе.Приехала и сразу заметила-морем не пахнет. Морского ветерка нет.

----------


## lumar

> Меня какое-то время не было в Одессе.Приехала и сразу заметила-морем не пахнет. Морского ветерка нет.


 Скоро застроят пляжи высотками будем один выхлопняк нюхать!

----------


## Sereg_K

> Почему же не было никаких оползней с 1960 по 2000 годы? Укрепили склоны и все прекрасно стояло, нужно было только поддерживать систему в нормальном состоянии.


  Точно. Пока не застроили высотками верх, никто и не вспоминал об ополознях. 


> Бабала срубить по-серьезному они не хотят?


  Тоже верно. В этой *С*т*РАНЕ* все самые гнусные деяния прикрываются заботой о народе.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Вложение 2875470 Вложение 2875467
> 
> Это пара картинок из Генерального плана Одессы для волнующихся за пляжи, зеленую зону под Французским бульваром и опасающихся "сплошной застройки берега". 
> Зеленое - ето парки, желтенькое - пляжи. Справа - порт, слева - мыс Большой Фонтан. Как можно видеть - все на месте - и пляжи и парки и будущий десяток высотных "свечек" на урезе воды...


 ------
Мне это чудовищно "нравится"...Особенно  _будущий десяток высотных "свечек" на урезе воды._ и _желтенькие - пляжи_
Ничего ,что свечки на урезе воды и общедоступные городские пляжи вещи несовместные в принципе? 
То есть- они будут занимать места этих пляжей,а это именно то, что мы имеем в случае с рондинской строечкой...

----------


## JN

> То есть- они будут занимать места этих пляжей,а это именно то, что мы имеем в случае с рондинской строечкой...


 Рондинскую строечку уже можно разве что взорвать. Неплохо бы, конечно, в воспитательных целях, только делать это некому. Она станет(а может и не станет) тяжелым уроком для всех одесситов. 
Вспомним, она с трудом прошла сессию горсовета, не с первого раза. Прокуратура очень активно сопротивлялась этому беспределу. Подала в суд. А дальше, только активное давление ШИРОКИХ масс общественности могло склонить чашу весов.
Но большинство одесситов "едят" без разбора, просто надеятся, что эту ложку дерьма пронесут мимо их персонального рта. Это называется аполитичностью.
А те единицы, которые пытались оказать сопротивление, не справились с рондинским наглым давлением.
Надеюсь, что больше таких объектов одесситы не потерпят.

----------


## serg-shs

> Рондинскую строечку уже можно разве что взорвать. Неплохо бы, конечно, в воспитательных целях, только делать это некому. Она станет(а может и не станет) тяжелым уроком для всех одесситов. 
> Вспомним, она с трудом прошла сессию горсовета, не с первого раза. Прокуратура очень активно сопротивлялась этому беспределу. Подала в суд. А дальше, только *активное давление ШИРОКИХ масс общественности* могло склонить чашу весов.
> Но большинство одесситов "едят" без разбора, просто надеятся, что эту ложку дерьма пронесут мимо их персонального рта. Это называется аполитичностью.
> А те единицы, которые пытались оказать сопротивление, не справились с рондинским наглым давлением.
> Надеюсь, что больше таких объектов одесситы не потерпят.


 Даже самые самые ШИРОКИЕ МАССЫ состоят из индивидуумов. Что делать отдельному человеку?

----------


## _A_l_

> Даже самые самые ШИРОКИЕ МАССЫ состоят из индивидуумов. Что делать отдельному человеку?


 Принимать *правильное решение* *с правильной отметкой в бюллетене* при голосовании на выборах в Верховную Раду и городской совет. 
Если такое *правильное решение* примет явное большинство "отдельных людей-избирателей", то и результат будет соответствующий.

----------


## Буджак

Бесполезно. Всякий, кто хочет занять место мэра, думает в первую очередь о своем кармане. Поэтому правильной отметки не существует... Ведь всякий мэр тут же становится своим, а у нас в стране своим все, врагам - закон!

----------


## _A_l_

> Бесполезно. Всякий, кто хочет занять место мэра, думает в первую очередь о своем кармане. Поэтому правильной отметки не существует... Ведь всякий мэр тут же становится своим, а у нас в стране своим все, врагам - закон!


 Ваши рекомендации?

----------


## Буджак

Их нет. Склоны (а для мнея, и Одессу вместе с ними) мы уже потеряли. Нельзя победить дракона, не став драконом самому... Рекомендации могут лежать только в плоскости, не имеющей с законом ничего общего.

----------


## m-ilya

> Ваши рекомендации?


 Переделать другого человека практически невозможно, себя - можно, хотя и крайне сложно, но можно. Поэтому работа над своими личными качествами в позитивном направлении, соотносясь с высшей моралью и этикой (выражается принципом "не навреди"), есть главное и наиболее продуктивное направление улучшения общей ситуации.
  В обсуждаемой теме мы сталкиваемся с  глубоким эгоцентризмом целой плеяды бизнесменов и госуправленцев. Эти люди не рассматривают бытие как существование единого организма, поэтому не понимают, что навредив природе, простым горожанам лишая их зеленых насаждений, они обязательно получают через цепочку причинно-следственных связей воздаяние за содеянное. В этом контексте, особенно проигрышной, мне видится позиция  человека, не участвующего "в деле", но одобряющего деятельность безнравственных бизнесменов. Дело в том, что исходя из эгоистических побуждений, обладая огромным корыстолюбием, тщеславием и т.п., безнравственный человек стремясь получить материальные богатства вынужден "крутиться", "изворачиваться",стараться опередить в погоне за "золотым тельцом" таких же как он, в итоге, эти люди развивают интеллект. А вот это уже благо, ибо только обладая определенным уровнем развития интеллекта, можно приближаться к пониманию сути высших морально-этических норм, с тем чтобы непрестанно развивать в себе навык неукоснительного следования этим принципам. Если же человек одобряет деятельность беспринципных личностей просто из непонимания или ради пустословия, то воздаяние он обязательно получает, при этом никакого развития через эту ситуацию у него не происходит. По моему, крайне невыгодно поддерживать дерибанщиков, не являясь таковым, не так ли?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Вот он Дюк. Который над Потемкинской лестницей стоит. И 50-70 метров намокшего, потерявшего прочность мергелистого грунта под Дюком. 
> Почему Дюк  вместе со зданиями Екатерининской площади  не сползает вниз? 
> Потому, что горизонтальному смещению в сторону моря грунтов под Екатерининской  площадью препятствует тяжелая застройка Потемкинской лестницы, подпорных стен по бокам от нее, Приморской улицы и комплекса морского вокзала. Некуда ползти потерявшему прочность грунту.


 Не поверите: читал и плакал.
Особенно порадовала "тяжелая застройка подпорных стен". 
Кстати, Вы в курсе, в каком году появилась улица Приморская и комплекс морского вокзала? В курсе, зачем были сделаны три продольные галереи под лестницей, уходившей прямо к морю?




> А всего-то должно быть на урезе воды от Ланжерона до 14-й Фонтана десяток "свечек" на свайных полях - примерно одна на километр берега. Из них некоторые (Морская Симфония, Swissotel) уже построены или строятся. Они  исключат оползни склонов  на этом участке побережья в будущем.


 Ох уж эти писатели-фантасты. Вообще-то есть более простые решения. Например, можно изготовить Гигантский Степлер, при помощи которого можно укреплять сползающие участки склона Гигантскими Скрепками.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ох уж эти писатели-фантасты. Вообще-то есть более простые решения. Например, можно изготовить Гигантский Степлер, при помощи которого можно укреплять сползающие участки склона Гигантскими Скрепками.


  Не, не проконает. Скрепки лохам не впаришь  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Требуется застроить вовсе не "все".
> А всего-то должно быть на урезе воды от Ланжерона до 14-й Фонтана десяток "свечек" на свайных полях - примерно одна на километр берега. Из них некоторые (Морская Симфония, Swissotel) уже построены или строятся. Они  исключат оползни склонов  на этом участке побережья в будущем.
> 
> Никакого отношения к парку и трассе "Здоровье" эти стройки не имеют, т.к. свечки должны находиться между трассой "Здоровье" и пляжами - они парк и техническую автодорогу, именуемую  Трассой "Здоровье" вообще не затрагивают ...


 Андерсен, не надоело еще излагать свои сказки?
ОНи ведь у Вас рассчитаны на полных идиотов.

----------


## serg-shs

> Андерсен, не надоело еще излагать свои сказки?
> ОНи ведь у Вас рассчитаны *на полных идиотов*.


 не... - на заказчиков

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ваши рекомендации?


 Вешать на Думской площади всякого мэра, вообразившего, что он может торговать городом как собственным имуществом.

----------


## _A_l_

> Вешать на Думской площади всякого мэра, вообразившего, что он может торговать городом как собственным имуществом.


 Исполнительная служба готова (и обязана) исполнить законный приговор суда. Приговор - в студию!
Особо решительные могут нанять киллера и, вместе с ним сесть лет на 12-15  с конфискацией ...  

Примечание
Торговля - ето действия, включающие умышленную скупку  с целью последующей перепродажи и саму перепродажу. Так етот мэр - ен городское имущество не покупал - ему горожане имущество в управление сами вручили на выборах от своей бестолковости его в избирательных бюллетенях не вычеркнули.
Поетому ен только продавать могет, но никак не торговать имуществом....

----------


## Буджак

ТО, что делает мэр (что нынешний, что предыдущий) называется мошенничеством в особо крупных размерах. Не надо юридической казуистики, чтобы это понять. Но приговора не будет - у нас не выносят приговоров сильным мира сего (если они не переходят дорогу кому-то еще более сильному). К несчастью, гнусные действия мэров относительно парковой зоны на склонах могут быть осуждены лишь морально.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

[QUOTE=_A_l_;21774339] 


> Исполнительная служба готова (и обязана) исполнить законный приговор суда. Приговор - в студию!


 Исполнительная служба не занимается исполнением уголовных наказаний. Это делает Государственный департамент Украины по вопросам исполнения наказаний.
Приговор придется подождать несколько лет, пока власть в стране поменяется. Судя по существующим в Украине тенденциям это ожидание обещает быть не напрасным.





> Примечание
> Торговля - ето действия, включающие умышленную скупку  с целью последующей перепродажи и саму перепродажу.


 Вы, как и всякий жулик-манипулятор приводите одно из определений этого понятия, взятое из какого-то учебника. Я предложу Вам другое, сформулированное Верховной Радой Украины:
14.1.246. торговельна  діяльність ...-   роздрібна   та   оптова   торгівля,   діяльність   у 
торговельно-виробничій (ресторанне господарство) сфері за готівку, 
інші  готівкові  платіжні  засоби  та  з  використанням  платіжних 
карток"
(Налоговый Кодекс Украины)

Как видим, наличие такой совокупности действий как купля-продажа обязательной для определения торговой деятельности могут и не являться. 



> Так етот мэр - ен городское имущество не покупал


 Вот такие они и жулики, все эти выборные чиновники, что запросто продают то, чем не владеют.
Их умышленные противоправные действия на вскидку могут быть квалифицированы по признакам ст.ст. 364, 365,367, 368 Уголовного кодекса Украины.



> - ему горожане имущество в управление сами вручили на выборах от своей бестолковости его в избирательных бюллетенях не вычеркнули.


 А вот это верно подмечено.
Можете, ведь, когда захотите))))))


З.Ы. Любопытно, что против повешения вы не возразили ничего))))

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Исполнительная служба готова (и обязана) исполнить законный приговор суда. Приговор - в студию!
> Особо решительные могут нанять киллера и, вместе с ним сесть лет на 12-15  с конфискацией ...  
> 
> Примечание
> Торговля - ето действия, включающие умышленную скупку  с целью последующей перепродажи и саму перепродажу. Так етот мэр - ен городское имущество не покупал - ему горожане имущество в управление сами вручили на выборах от своей бестолковости его в избирательных бюллетенях не вычеркнули.
> Поетому ен только продавать могет, но никак не торговать имуществом....


 Я вас прошу, какие горожане, какое имущество этому недоразумению на посту мэра вручали. Кто за него голосовал? Мне, например, все стало ясно, когда Азарыч приехал и начал критиковать Гурвица, а этот рядом стоял и заискивающе в глаза заглядывал. Назначили. Ничего, скоро выборы 2012 будут, еще сюрпризы не за горами, будет у нас рада исключительно из ПР-ских штыков состоять. Тогда можно будет не только со склонами попрощаться.

----------


## Буджак

А что, Гурвиц был лучше, ну хоть чем-нибудь? Точно то же недоразумение... "И что за диво - издалека, /Подобно сотням беглецов/ На ловлю счастья и чинов/ Заброшен к нам по воле рока". Получив чины и немалые деньги за распродажу наших склонов, он канул в небытие, надеюсь, навечно. Но его место занял другой, такой же, к несчастью...

----------


## _A_l_

*Да! Все дело в том, что плохой царь!* 

*Каждый народ имеет то правительство, которое он заслуживает*
(Из письма (от 27 августа 1811 г.) посланника Сардинского королевства при русском дворе графа Жозефа де Местра (1753-1821). В этом письме граф писал своему правительству о новых законах, установленных императором Александром I. Возможно, что сардинский посланник перефразировал известную фразу философа и просветителя Шарля Луи Монтескье из его сочинения "Дух законов": "Каждый народ достоин своей участи"...
*Смысл выражения:* если правительство плохо, аморально, неэффективно, то виноваты в этом сами граждане страны, которые позволяют такому правительству существовать.)

Заметьте, что прошло ровно 200 лет, а логика и менталитет населения практически не изменились ))).

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А что, Гурвиц был лучше, ну хоть чем-нибудь? Точно то же недоразумение... "И что за диво - издалека, /Подобно сотням беглецов/ На ловлю счастья и чинов/ Заброшен к нам по воле рока". Получив чины и немалые деньги за распродажу наших склонов, он канул в небытие, надеюсь, навечно. Но его место занял другой, такой же, к несчастью...


 А кто-то сказал что лучше? Где я защищала Гурвица? Но этот его уже перещеголял во всех отношениях.

----------


## _A_l_

Все еще нет у ПОЛУмиллиона горожан  понимания того обстоятельства, что от фамилии и партийности мэра *деятельность* горсовета и горисполкома не зависит вообще.  
Власть "подталкивает" к обсуждению "этот плохой, а тот хороший", кролики ведутся на призывы и понеслось:

- "Этот мэр - плохой. Даешь другого!"
- "Да, этот плохой! Вот другой - будет хороший!"
- "Да! Этот - хороший!"
- "Нет! Этот тоже плохой! Даешь другого". 

И, зациклилось. Ибо *власть делает не то, что нужно, а только то, что умеет делать.*

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Все еще нет у ПОЛУмиллиона горожан  понимания того обстоятельства, что от фамилии и партийности мэра *деятельность* горсовета и горисполкома не зависит вообще.  
> Власть "подталкивает" к обсуждению "этот плохой, а тот хороший", кролики ведутся на призывы и понеслось:
> 
> - "Этот мэр - плохой. Даешь другого!"
> - "Да, этот плохой! Вот другой - будет хороший!"
> - "Да! Этот - хороший!"
> - "Нет! Этот тоже плохой! Даешь другого". 
> 
> И, зациклилось. Ибо *власть делает не то, что нужно, а только то, что умеет делать.*


 И какое отношение этот пассаж имеет к нашей ситуации? Может он для политики больше сгодится?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Ну кто бы мог подумать, а?!
Приморский районный суд города Одессы установил, что ночной клуб "Ё Moscow", построенный на территории песчаной зоны и части акватории пляжа "Аркадия", оказывается, является самостроем.


> ... у власників клубу — керівництва ТОВ ”Епіцентр”, згідно з даними перевірки, не виявилося дозвільної проектної документації на будівництво клубу в прибережній смузі.


 http://24tv.ua/home/showSingleNews.do?v_odesi_sud_virishiv_znesti_nichniy_klub_yo&objectId=123732

Клуб построили в мае. Сейчас пойдут апелляции, задержки и прочие затяжки - думаю, к началу октября его как раз пора будет закрывать, и ближе к ноябрю освобожденный от захватчиков пляж гостеприимно встретит отдыхающих одесситов и гостей города.

----------


## coder_ak

Ближе к ноябрю там останутся только забитые сваи, которые, конечно же, будет некому вытаскивать, т.к. бабла на это в бюджете нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну этот клуб был самым провальным проектом этого года. Так что Бог наказал любителей захвата пляжей рублем  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Интересно, строили клуб в Аркадии без документов и никто об этом не знал? Так бывает?
Надо попробовать и себе что-то построить на каком-то пляже; может быть тоже не заметят, а?

----------


## Скрытик

> Интересно, строили клуб в Аркадии без документов и никто об этом не знал? Так бывает?
> Надо попробовать и себе что-то построить на каком-то пляже; может быть тоже не заметят, а?


  Его кактус даже типа "сносил", потом денег занесли и продолжили строить.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Его кактус даже типа "сносил", потом денег занесли и продолжили строить.


 ---
Вырисовывается некая тенденция. В Киеве в гидропарке сносят все ночные клубы.Причем бульдозерами ровняют и без лишних слов не в зависимости от собственников.
Якобы будет общественно доступная и детско-спортивная зона....

http://news.bigmir.net/capital/440739/

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ---
> Вырисовывается некая тенденция. В Киеве в гидропарке сносят все ночные клубы.Причем бульдозерами ровняют и без лишних слов не в зависимости от собственников.
> Якобы будет общественно доступная и детско-спортивная зона....
> 
> http://news.bigmir.net/capital/440739/


 Хочется верить в справедливую власть, а не верится.
ИМХО под кого-то местяк чистят)))

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Дерибан санатория "Украина".
http://moskal.in.ua/index.php?categoty=news&news_id=303

Что интересно, вопрос, который должен был решаться в Приморском суде (по месту нахождения земельного участка) решали в Печерском - по месту нахождения ответчика, через изменение исковых требований. В чем причина? В Одессе дорого? Или киевляне дерибанили?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Хочется верить в справедливую власть, а не верится.
> ИМХО под кого-то местяк чистят)))


 Ну там же  наш Кучук при новой должности. Побегут теперь к нему согласовывать

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну там же  наш Кучук при новой должности. Побегут теперь к нему согласовывать


 Так он все и замутил!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Дерибан санатория "Украина".
> http://moskal.in.ua/index.php?categoty=news&news_id=303
> 
> Что интересно, вопрос, который должен был решаться в Приморском суде (по месту нахождения земельного участка) решали в Печерском - по месту нахождения ответчика, через изменение исковых требований. В чем причина? В Одессе дорого? Или киевляне дерибанили?


 И как это Апелляция отменила это решение? Не занесли туда, видать?)))

----------


## Enzo

Скоро вообще к морю будут закрыты все подходы

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Так он все и замутил!


 Не такая уж многоходовая комбинация, при его-то опыте. Развалять чужие, поставить свои. Я давно ждала чего-нить подобного  :smileflag:

----------


## Эрик

> Скоро вообще к морю будут закрыты все подходы


 Да его и не везде уже увидишь.Вот уже не один год как бывший пляж одесситов Лагуна украли и отгородили забором.Что изменилось в этом году?Туда начали приземляться вертолёты и после этого решили,что забор
надо сделать вдвое выше.Видимо будущие обитатели "санатория" боятся коктейля Молотова или просто кирпича.Иногда наблюдаю 2-х строителей забора молдован,которые периодически устраивают пьяные драки на полу-нудистском пляже возле Лагуны.При этом получая хорошо по морде.Так, с дурной головой, и создаются подобные "шедевры".

----------


## Олег.Л

> Хочется верить в справедливую власть, а не верится.
> ИМХО под кого-то местяк чистят)))


 ------
   Нет...тут другое...Сначала разогнали с днепровской набережной все плавучие рестораны и казино,принадлежащие депутатам и разнокалиберным олигархам(один из них, кстати,стоит у нас на морвокзале).
   Потом снесли трехэтажный почти построенный "домик" в пятнадцати метрах от уреза воды на набережной,рядом с памятником основателям Киева.
   Далее на русановской набережной(протяженность 3-4 км) уничтожили все генделики ,интерактивные клубы,рестораны(оставили один) -сделали клумбы, скамейки, фонари,дорожки ,детские площадки.Только сегодня ехал вдоль него...смотрел и тихо завидовал-как все стало клево...Это именно то,что надо было бы сделать хотя бы для части Юбилейного
  Теперь жестко зачищают гидропарк...

Однозначно власть пытается уравновесить свои  экономические "покращення"  показательными акциями в стиле "Украина для людей"
Тем не менее ,это отличный пример.Надо требовать подобного и для наших реалий...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да его и не везде уже увидишь.Вот уже не один год как бывший пляж одесситов Лагуна украли и отгородили забором.Что изменилось в этом году?Туда начали приземляться вертолёты и после этого решили,что забор
> надо сделать вдвое выше.Видимо будущие обитатели "санатория" боятся коктейля Молотова или просто кирпича.Иногда наблюдаю 2-х строителей забора молдован,которые периодически устраивают пьяные драки на полу-нудистском пляже возле Лагуны.При этом получая хорошо по морде.Так, с дурной головой, и создаются подобные "шедевры".


 Пробегая по ТЗ тоже наблюдаю вялотекущий но не дешевый процесс обшивания бетонного забора асбестовыми плитами. Кстати говоря, они очень хрупки и едва ли выдержат удар кирпича, пущенного сильной рукой.
А вертолетов не видал...
Кто же это все строит?

----------


## Турболей

> Пробегая по ТЗ тоже наблюдаю вялотекущий но не дешевый процесс обшивания бетонного забора асбестовыми плитами. Кстати говоря, они очень хрупки и едва ли выдержат удар кирпича, пущенного сильной рукой.
> А вертолетов не видал...
> Кто же это все строит?


  Революцию зарождали террористы.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

А рондинский градусник построен уже более чем на половину: стоит 14 этажей.

----------


## Эрик

Штукатур(он же студент,токарь и брокер,директор магазинов и рынков,а также брокер и просто  артист и депутат Рондин)рулит теперь на трассе здоровья!Одесса "преображается"!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Штукатур(он же студент,токарь и брокер,директор магазинов и рынков,а также брокер и просто  артист и депутат Рондин)рулит теперь на трассе здоровья!Одесса "преображается"!


 То, что Одесса преображается сомнений не вызывает. Возникает только вопрос: во что?

----------


## _A_l_

> То, что Одесса преображается сомнений не вызывает. Возникает только вопрос: во что?


 В современный европейский курортный черноморский город. Личные наблюдения за последние 50 лет...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да его и не везде уже увидишь.Вот уже не один год как бывший пляж одесситов Лагуна украли и отгородили забором.Что изменилось в этом году?


 Строго говоря, на этом маленьком пляжике в советские времена нежились "слуги народа" - он принадлежал санаторию "Чкаловскому" и предназначался для его спецконтингента. Во время перестройки и в первые годы незалежности вся система пришла в упадок, а с нею завалилась и стена, отделявшая в свое время этот пляжик от дельфиновских задворок. И на этом пляжике обосновались нудики а потом он был просто пляжем.
Теперь номенклатура опомнилась, пляжик прибрали к ручкам жирные хозяева жизни и строят на нем какую-то виллу, которую эвфимизируя называют домом отдыха.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В современный европейский курортный черноморский город. Личные наблюдения за последние 50 лет...


 А высокое звание "европейского курортного черноморского города" подразумевает застраивание всех пляжей, лужаек и вообще склонов небоскребами? Это будет цивилизацией? Красотой? Не смешите, почтеннейший любитель урбанизации.

----------


## _A_l_

> А высокое звание "европейского курортного черноморского города" подразумевает застраивание всех пляжей, лужаек и вообще склонов небоскребами? Это будет цивилизацией? Красотой? Не смешите, почтеннейший любитель урбанизации.


 Что-то - *разыгралась фантазия*.
В Одессе от Лузановки до Черноморки - *тридцать километров* береговой линии. На которых построены *четыре здания*, причем, отнюдь не высотки, а всего-то в них около 20 этажей. Всего таких зданий по генплану до 2031 года аж еще 4 штуки в зонах, нуждающихся в берегоукреплении. Свайные фундаменты и масса таких зданий выполняют функции противооползневых сооружений, уравновешивая тяжесть склона над зданием.
-----------

А Одесса -  строится и хорошеет! И будет современным европейским курортным черноморским городом. Как бы многим не хотелось этому помешать.

----------


## Эрик

> Что-то - *разыгралась фантазия*.
> В Одессе от Лузановки до Черноморки - *тридцать километров* береговой линии. На которых построены *четыре здания*, причем, отнюдь не высотки, а всего-то в них около 20 этажей. Всего таких зданий по генплану до 2031 года аж еще 4 штуки в зонах, нуждающихся в берегоукреплении. Свайные фундаменты и масса таких зданий выполняют функции противооползневых сооружений, уравновешивая тяжесть склона над зданием.
> -----------


  Приходится бывать и в Европе и подалее.Но вот не видел я такого подхода к "заботе" о городе как у нас.Ну возьмём Лиссабон.Там тоже есть оползневые зоны.Однако никто высотками не "укрепляет" тамошние "склоны",а строят высотки где то вдалеке от центра ближе к самой западной точке Европы.Чтобы не уродовать исторический облик города.То же самое можно сказать про Марсель,например.Да мало ли...Много примеров есть.У нас видимо самые "талантливые" архитекторы!Чего только стоит комплекс а-ля "поскот Французский" между Шампанским переулком и Довженко.4-е корпуса по 25 этажей.Ну чисто "вписались" в 3-4-ех этажный облик исторического Французского.Видимо эти исполины,кроме угробления инфраструктуры р-на призваны "исторически" - уравновесить тяжесть склона,как запасной вариант.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Что-то - *разыгралась фантазия*.
> В Одессе от Лузановки до Черноморки - *тридцать километров* береговой линии. На которых построены *четыре здания*, причем, отнюдь не высотки, а всего-то в них около 20 этажей. Всего таких зданий по генплану до 2031 года аж еще 4 штуки в зонах, нуждающихся в берегоукреплении. Свайные фундаменты и масса таких зданий выполняют функции противооползневых сооружений, уравновешивая тяжесть склона над зданием.
> -----------
> 
> А Одесса -  строится и хорошеет! И будет современным европейским курортным черноморским городом. Как бы многим не хотелось этому помешать.


 Драгоценнейший, для чего нужно называть черное белым?
К чему эти странные песни о каком-то берегоукреплении?
На самом деле все очень просто: квадратный метр жилья в доме на берегу стоит в разы больше, чем такой же квадратный метр вдали от моря. Исключительно желание заработать движет как застройщиками, так и коррумпированными чинушами, допускающими правовой беспредел. А сказки о стремлении укрепить берег призваны подобно фиговому листочку прикрыть позорный факт похищения земель у горожан в самом привлекательном месте города.
Кроме того, от Лузановки до Черноморки немного меньше 30 км. и на этом отрезке расположены, если Вы не забыли, СРЗ "Украина", Одесский портовый холодильник, Одесский морской торговый порт и СРЗ - 2 Дельфинарий и два яхт-клуба.
Так что места для миллиона жителей и гостей города на пляжах и сейчас маловато.

----------

> .        ""     .  .    .    ""  "",             .     .      ,.  ...  .    "" !    - " "     .4-   25 .  ""  3-4-    .  ,   -  "" -   ,  .


 -!   !
     --   "" ...

----------


## _A_l_

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8d/Lisboa_-_Marqu%C3%AAs_de_Pombal.jpg ,          *  2-3* . 
            (   2-3 ) - http://www.odessitclub.org/maps/images/odessa_center_panorama.jpg .

----------

> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8d/Lisboa_-_Marqu%C3%AAs_de_Pombal.jpg ,          *  2-3* . 
>             (   2-3 ) - http://www.odessitclub.org/maps/images/odessa_center_panorama.jpg .


     ,      ?
   ?))))))))

----------

> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8d/Lisboa_-_Marqu%C3%AAs_de_Pombal.jpg ,          *  2-3* . 
>             (   2-3 ) - http://www.odessitclub.org/maps/images/odessa_center_panorama.jpg .


                  (   ,).   ..   . ""   .    ,  .     .    .  "". ,    -  ,   ,     ,  2-3- .

----------

> ..
>       -    . ..  ** ,.. * ,  -    20 .* **  * 2031*  * 4   ,   .* *         ,    * ..


  -   "** ": 
 3007941  http://www.grand-marine.com.ua/g1/ **  *"  "*  ""  *" ,  -  20 "*,     *"  .      ",  "  .."*?   ,   " *  20 ."  ,   ?* -   **  ..  ""..?

----------


## Sereg_K

-

----------

> -


 -!
          .
           - ?
 ,  )))))))))))))))))

----------

> ,      ?
>    ?))))))))


          .
    .
http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&...k&z=14&vpsrc=6

,     ?  ,     .

----------

> .
>     .
> http://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&...k&z=14&vpsrc=6
> 
> ,     ?  ,     .


  - !  ,      !
,     ))))))))

----------


## coder_ak

,     .   ,   .  ,     .  , , .

----------


## _A_l_

3015528
, .   -         ...     " " ((.

----------

> - !  ,      !
> ,     ))))))))


 !!!

----------

> ,     .   ,   .  ,     .  , , .


         , .   ...

----------


## coder_ak

,    ?     ,   ?      .

----------

> 3015528
> .. *-*         ...  **   " " ((.


 - "   .." - -\**- **..,    .. ** ..    ""     ""  ..: 



> *-*  
> **  
> **, ,     ,  ,   
> ** -    .


 " - ! *..*    .." , ,      , ,    ,       , 2011 .. ,   ..    , *     " "?* ,  -  ,    ? -   , -   .., -  ,  ,  ....  , -*  2008!,* : 



> *   ?*
> **  *      ,    ,    .* **  .
>    10         -  * ,  * .


 .S.   \,     "" ..,    , ,   ,  , ""    : http://michaniki-ukraine.com/projects/odessa/delfinia/ -  ,   - * ""*    (  ),     .. ,   ..   http://maps.google.co.uk/       ,   - "**"..,  ...

----------

,  ,   :

----------

> 3015528
> , .   -         ...     " " ((.


 -,      ;
 -       "", -     ,      ,       .     ))))

----------

> ,     .   ,   .  ,     .  , , .


      ,       ,     ,     ,     ,      .

----------


## coder_ak

.        .            .
     . .   ,       .

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> . .   ,       .


    ,  ,   ,      .   ,  ,      ,      .      -            .       2

----------


## _A_l_

Щас как выложу 3 десятка фоток склонов (вид с моря) от Черноморки до порта, так тут усем "За Одессу станет стыдно" за ето глиняно-ракушечное безобразие ...

----------


## Sereg_K

Ага, давайте побыстрее застроим это 24-этажными зданиями!!! И склоны укрепим и красиво будет...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Ага, давайте побыстрее застроим это 24-этажными зданиями!!! И склоны укрепим и красиво будет...


 Типун вам на язык (шутка). Вы с этим кадром не шутите, он, видимо, из той банды, поэтому поймет вашу иронию как мнение одесситов. Кто про что, а вшивый - про баню (_A_l_ про высотную застройку).  Тьфу

----------


## Pinky

Даешь берегоукрепление итить-ё, с тоннелями!

Вложение 3016518

Вложение 3016517

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 3018441Вложение 3018440Вложение 3018439Вложение 3018438Вложение 3018437
Одесса слева направо - от Черноморки до Крыжановки (без Военной гавани)

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Даешь берегоукрепление итить-ё, с тоннелями!
> 
> Вложение 3016518
> 
> Вложение 3016517


 Даже не шутите так. Эти козлы пасут нас и все выкрутят по-своему, как "мнение общественности". Посмотрите в соседней ветке про проделки Тарпана. Тоже штатные выступальщики создают общественное мнение

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 3018464Вложение 3018463Вложение 3018462Вложение 3018461Вложение 3018460

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 3018484Вложение 3018483Вложение 3018482Вложение 3018481Вложение 3018480Вложение 3018479

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 3018530Вложение 3018529Вложение 3018527Вложение 3018526Вложение 3018524Вложение 3018523

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 3018549Вложение 3018548Вложение 3018547Вложение 3018546Вложение 3018545Вложение 3018544

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 3018590Вложение 3018589Вложение 3018588Вложение 3018587Вложение 3018585

Ну, просто очень красивые склоны ...

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 3018615Вложение 3018613Вложение 3018612Вложение 3018611Вложение 3018610Вложение 3018609

Напоследок Фонтанка с Крыжановкой ...

----------


## Оппонент

> Вложение 3015528
> Да, уж. Вот такого желто-глиняного позорища ни в одном другом черноморском городе нету ... Зато эта глина считается "Парком Юбилейный" ((.


 С чего ты взял , что на снимке глина? Может стоило ближе подойти? На самом деле это пожелтевшая трава. Снимок древний.. Там кивалов капельный полив строит, так что скоро эта трава будет вечнозеленой.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

...уже все отсняли...для каких целей? ...просто любуетесь склонами?

----------


## _A_l_

Сообщение от *_A_l_*  
Вложение 3015528
Да, уж. Вот такого желто-глиняного позорища ни в одном другом черноморском городе нету ... Зато эта глина считается "Парком Юбилейный" ((.




> С чего ты взял , что на снимке глина? Может стоило ближе подойти? На самом деле это пожелтевшая трава. Снимок древний.. Там кивалов капельный полив строит, так что скоро эта трава будет вечнозеленой.


 

Вложение 3019049
С того, что на фотке трава тоже есть. Только она - зеленая. Который хочет ее увидеть - увидит ее там, где она есть. А там, где травы нет - ее же не найти. Склоны обращены, преимущественно на юг. Летом в дневное время *температура поверхности склона достигает +82°С*. Оно не растет на глине трава при такой температуре ...
Желающие - они могут и ножками прогуляться - поискать там траву ))). Она там есть - *в тени и полутени деревьев на горизонтальных и слабо наклонных участках*, где сорные деревья могут расти.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> сорные деревья могут расти.


  Вы просто негодяй. Какая вам подходит мера пресечения, а?

----------


## _A_l_

"На большей части европейской территории СССР и в Западной Сибири к основным *сорным породам деревьев и кустарников* относятся следующие виды: береза бородавчатая и пушистая, осина, ольха серая и черная, клен ясенелистний, кустарниковые и древовидные ивы, крушина, жимолость, рябина, бузина и другие. 
Характерной особенностью сорной древесно-кустарниковой растительности является способность указанных видов деревьев и кустарников заселять новые территории и расти на них даже при самых *неблагоприятных экологических условиях*."

Дикорастущая акация - тоже сорная порода:
"*Акация* выживает в таких условиях, в которых все остальные деревья безоговорочно гибнут. Посадите ее вблизи угольных шахт и даже на самих терриконах — выживет. *…* Любопытный факт: на родине белую *акацию* из-за легкости, с которой она вегетативно размножается, считали *сорным* растением и при каждом удобном случае сживали со свету."

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Я вижу, вечер сатиры и юмора продолжается. Спасибо, повеселили. Меня потрясли "глиняно-ракушняковые" берега Морвокзала, но особое впечатление произвели фотографии приморских склонов в районе Солдатской Слободки. Не поверите - смотрел и плакал.

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

*Пример рукотворного бразования "позорищ\убожищ"*. *Из Парка - глину!!!* 
Вложение 3020525Вложение 3020526Вложение 3020524 
 - и *делают это те*, кого "*относят* к основным *сорным породам*" *рода человеческого*, которые *отличаются* "*характерной особенностью*" *загаживать\разрушать*\.."территории", что характерно, *не* свои!, *превращая их в "неблагоприятные экологические условия*" *для окружающих человекОВ*.., ИМХО.     



> .. Меня *потрясли "глиняно-ракушняковые" берега Морвокзала*, но особое впечатление произвели фотографии *приморских склонов в районе Солдатской Слободки*. Не поверите - смотрел и плакал.


  - К *одесским склонам и Бурлачью Балку* не постеснялись..Как это еще Коблево с Ильичевском аж до.. не попали "под раздачу", под видом *территории Парка "Юбилейный"*!..

----------


## Sereg_K

> Ну, просто очень красивые склоны ...


  Ну просто совершенно не хватает 24-этажных строений! 

За :цензура!!!: бали эти урбанисты!

----------


## Оппонент

> С того, что на фотке трава тоже есть.  
> Желающие - они могут и ножками прогуляться - поискать там траву ))). Она там есть - *в тени и полутени деревьев на горизонтальных и слабо наклонных участках*, где сорные деревья могут расти.


 Я там каждый день гуляю с Магнумом. Можем вместе погулять. Но если там все же трава на склоне, то дальнейшую дискуссию продолжите с ним. Даже на зимних фотках видно, что склоны покрыты травой. А как раз на том участке , что на вашем фото, основное дерево называется " Лох Серебристый" ( в народе " дикая маслина ") Правда сейчас кивалов сотоварищи засадили соснами, а лохов корчуют.

----------


## _A_l_

Даже на Ваших фотках *отчетливо видно*, что трава, к сожалению, растет только на горизонтальных или слабонаклонных участках, на самих склонах прорастает и тут же ростки засыхают - жарко им  ...

----------


## Оппонент

> Даже на Ваших фотках *отчетливо видно*, что трава, к сожалению, растет только на горизонтальных или слабонаклонных участках, на самих склонах прорастает и тут же ростки засыхают - жарко им  ...


  Того все лето бригады косарей с мотокосами  на склонах от Морской симфонии до хаты Крука  постоянно косят эту самую траву , которой жарко.
Специально фотик возьму завтра.

----------


## _A_l_

> Того все лето бригады косарей с мотокосами на склонах от Морской симфонии до хаты Крука постоянно косят эту самую траву , которой жарко. Специально фотик возьму завтра.


 "*05.08.2011* | 14:20 
Вчера в Одессе горела сухая трава в курортной зоне.
Так, *на склоне пляжа «Ланжерон» и на склоне у моря по ул. дача Ковалевского выборело  100 и 200 м.кв. сухой травы соответственно*, - сообщает пресс-служба ГУ МЧС Украины в Одесской области.
А в Овидиопольском, Любашевском, Беляевском, Болградском районах Одесской области  выгорело сухой травы на общей площади около 1 га. 
Силами пожарных подразделений возгорание были ликвидированы, в кратчайшие сроки."

Как Вы понимаете, *зеленая трава - не горит*. 
-------------

Ну не может ничего в Одессе расти на обращенном к югу склоне кроме сорных кустарников (((.
И никакие деревья не растут на *наклонном слое глины/почвы* толщиной 10 см, под которой известняк ...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Теперь мы знаем, кто поджигал, чтобы теория не расходилась с практикой

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Сообщение от *_A_l_*  
> Вложение 3015528
> Да, уж. Вот такого желто-глиняного позорища ни в одном другом черноморском городе нету ... Зато эта глина считается "Парком Юбилейный" ((.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вложение 3019049
> ...


 Молодец! Проделал титаническую работу для того, чтобы доказать, что городские власти ничего не делают для озеленения склонов. Иного вывода из представленных фоток и не сделаешь.
Но какое отношение это обстоятельство может иметь к сабжу?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Пример рукотворного образования "позорищ\убожищ"


 Кстати, бабуля, ты заметила, что большая часть "некрасивых склонов", представленных на фотах нашего многоуважаемого оппонента, являются фоном уже построенных на них объектов?
Странная фигня получается: где склоны застроили, там они как раз "глиняные". Так кто виноват в их некрасивости??))))

----------


## _A_l_

> ...заметила, что большая часть "некрасивых склонов", представленных на фотах нашего многоуважаемого оппонента, являются фоном уже построенных на них объектов?


 Я нашел на 40 фотографиях два объекта, постоенных *конкретно на склоне - на части побережья с уклоном*. Или я неправильно подсчитал?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я нашел на 40 фотографиях два объекта, постоенных *конкретно на склоне - на части побережья с уклоном*. Или я неправильно подсчитал?


 А объекты, построенные на нижней террасе и над склоном Вы не считаете? Если там никто не обременяет себя заботами об озеленении склонов, то из чего можно сделать вывод, что рядом с домами, за строительство которых вы так усиленно ратуете будет все красиво?

----------


## serg-shs

Вообще все эти травы, деревья, животный мир и вообще человек - пожароопасны, железобетон намного более пожаробезопасен. Даёшь железобетон на склонах!!!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вообще все эти травы, деревья, животный мир и вообще человек - пожароопасны, железобетон намного более пожаробезопасен. Даёшь железобетон на склонах!!!


 Долой деревья с улиц, площадей и вообще из городов!
Зальем склоны стеклом и бетоном в перемешку с асфальтом!
И будет нам счастье, а застройщикам - деньги! Много!

----------


## _A_l_

Дык они, застройщики, они же для нас, для Одесситов строят. Чтоб нам, Одесситам, было где жить )).

Которые хотят продолжать жить в подвалах-гадюшниках на Молдаванке, на Слободке, на Лиманчике и др. - иак им никто не препятствует продолжать там жить.

Примечание. 
Попросили навестить чьих-то дальних родственников на Базарной. Квартира - во дворе в бывшем "угольном" подвале.
18 (!!) ступенек вниз от уровня двора! Ето такой, называется в Одессе - подвал под подвалом - бывшие катакомбы - выработка известняка из которого дом построен. И живет семья с двумя детьми - 3 годика и 1 годик. Приватизировал кто-то етот подвал и сдает семейным студентам с детьми ...

----------


## Sereg_K

> Дык они, застройщики, они же для нас, для Одесситов строят


  Вам бы тексты писать для "кривого зеркала". Глядишь и передачка была бы смешнее и тут бы не смешили нас.
Теперь я знаю для кого строятся все 24-этажные дома на побережье - для всех малоимущих, живущих в аварийных домах на Молдаванке и Слободке, включая бедных семейных студентов .
Где занимать очередь на квартиры? Я живу в аварийном доме. И больше не хочу в нем жить. Хочу у моря!

----------


## serg-shs

> Дык они, застройщики, они же для нас, для Одесситов строят. Чтоб нам, Одесситам, было где жить )).


  м-да...

----------


## _A_l_

> *Где занимать очередь на квартиры? Я живу в аварийном доме.* И больше не хочу в нем жить. Хочу у моря!


 Вложение 3029197 

"В 2011-м одесские власти намерены осчастливить *новыми квартирами больше 500 человек*.
«Мы рассчитываем получить от строителей около 10 000 кв.м жилья. Эта программа реальна, и помешать ее выполнению могут только проблемы инвесторов с окончанием строительства, — говорит заммэра по вопросам строительства Александр Орлов. — При этом прошлогодняя программа выполнена приблизительно на 70—80%». 
Около 300 претендентов на жилье — из социально незащищенных слоев населения. Еще 200 — работники различных ведомств — милиции, прокуратуры, судов, а также чиновники. Среди участников квартирной очереди свою жилплощадь, по нашим подсчетам, получат не больше 30 одесситов (в списке очередников сегодня больше 17 тыс. семей). «У нас много социально-незащищенных очередников, которым также нужна жилплощадь, — рассказывает Орлов. — В первую очередь, это *жители аварийных домов* и семьи, которые необходимо отселить из-за стройработ». К слову, *за последние 5 лет «аварийщикам» досталось 338 квартир*."

*ДОКУМЕНТЫ НА КВАРТИРНЫЙ УЧЕТ* 1. Заявление на имя *председателя исполкома*, подписанное всеми взрослыми членами семьи. 
2. Справка о составе семьи и регистрации от паспортистки ЖЭУ (форма №2). Для взрослых, проживающих по последнему адресу менее 5 лет, — «Форма-2» о проживании и регистрации в г.Одессе за последние 5 лет. 
3. Справка о том, состоят ли члены семьи на квартирном учете по месту работы. 
4. Справка ГБТИ на каждого члена семьи (при проживании в частном доме; выдается по письменному запросу квартирной группы). 
5. Акт обследования жилищных условий. 
6. Копия пенсионного удостоверения (для пенсионеров), справка из ЖЭУ, учебного заведения (для трудоспособных безработных), заключение ВКК (для нуждающихся в нем), копия удостоверения участника (инвалида) войны (по необходимости). 
7. Паспорта всех взрослых и свидетельство о рождении детей. 
8. Копия свидетельства о заключении (расторжении) брака. 
9. Копия свидетельства о рождении детей. 
10. Договор о найме жилья (поднайме).

Если Вы проживаете в аварийном доме и до сих пор не подали заявление с просьбой выделить госжилье, Вы рискуете оказаться на улице в случае обрушения дома ...

----------


## serg-shs

> Вложение 3029197 
> 
> "В 2011-м одесские власти намерены осчастливить *новыми квартирами больше 500 человек*.
> «Мы рассчитываем получить от строителей около 10 000 кв.м жилья. Эта программа реальна, и помешать ее выполнению могут только проблемы инвесторов с окончанием строительства, — говорит заммэра по вопросам строительства Александр Орлов. — При этом прошлогодняя программа выполнена приблизительно на 70—80%». 
> Около 300 претендентов на жилье — из социально незащищенных слоев населения. Еще 200 — работники различных ведомств — милиции, прокуратуры, судов, а также чиновники. Среди участников квартирной очереди свою жилплощадь, по нашим подсчетам, получат не больше 30 одесситов (в списке очередников сегодня больше 17 тыс. семей). «У нас много социально-незащищенных очередников, которым также нужна жилплощадь, — рассказывает Орлов. — В первую очередь, это *жители аварийных домов* и семьи, которые необходимо отселить из-за стройработ». К слову, *за последние 5 лет «аварийщикам» досталось 338 квартир*."
> 
> *ДОКУМЕНТЫ НА КВАРТИРНЫЙ УЧЕТ* 1. Заявление на имя *председателя исполкома*, подписанное всеми взрослыми членами семьи. 
> 2. Справка о составе семьи и регистрации от паспортистки ЖЭУ (форма №2). Для взрослых, проживающих по последнему адресу менее 5 лет, — «Форма-2» о проживании и регистрации в г.Одессе за последние 5 лет. 
> 3. Справка о том, состоят ли члены семьи на квартирном учете по месту работы. 
> ...


 Да Вы прям Джани Родари

----------


## _A_l_

> Да Вы прям Джани Родари


  Это - пресслужба нашего мэра ))).

----------


## Sereg_K

> Если Вы проживаете в аварийном доме и до сих пор не подали заявление с просьбой выделить госжилье, Вы рискуете оказаться на улице в случае обрушения дома ...


  В заявлении обязательно указать, что хочу жить в 24-этажном элитном доме у моря или это будет по умолчанию?

----------


## _A_l_

> В заявлении обязательно указать, что хочу жить в 24-этажном элитном доме у моря или это будет по умолчанию?


 "Элитный дом" не может быть 24-этажным. У элитного дома розы с лужайки склоняются к окнам  спален ...

----------


## serg-shs

"для того, чтобы ложь казалась правдой, она должна быть Чудовищной" д-р Гебельс.
Я так смотрю кое-кто на форуме является достойным учеником д-ра Гебелься...

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 3029841

Ну, значит, ето желтоглиняное базобразие над нудистским пляжем (под санаторием Чкалова) будет радовать и наших деток и внуков ...

----------


## Jina

[QUOTE=_A_l_;22517170]Вложение 3029197 

 (в списке очередников сегодня больше 17 тыс. семей)

Тут точечная застройка побережья не спасет положение.
Надо китайскую стену строить вдоль моря. Чтобы всех расселить.

----------


## Sereg_K

Ответов на вопросы я так и не увидел
1. Для каких одесситов строятся дома на склонах и на побережье?
2. Сколько шансов, что хотя бы один бюджетник (инвалид, ветеран, туберкулезник, житель аварийного дома) получит квартиру в одном из этих домов.
3.


> Ну, значит, ето желтоглиняное базобразие над нудистским пляжем (под санаторием Чкалова) будет радовать и наших деток и внуков ..


  Что в этом месте должно радовать наших деток и внуков, железобетонные громадины или озелененные склоны (что тоже вполне реально и тоже является обязанностью городских властей)?

----------


## serg-shs

> Вложение 3029841
> 
> Ну, значит, ето желтоглиняное базобразие над нудистским пляжем (под санаторием Чкалова) будет радовать и наших деток и внуков ...


 Т.е. прицел на склоны возле Чкалова - всё-таки какая-то информация. 
Я то никакого безобразия в глине не нахожу (Библия утверждает, что и человека Бог вылепил с глины). 
А насчет деток и внуков - посмотрим.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> "для того, чтобы ложь казалась правдой, она должна быть Чудовищной" д-р Гебельс.
> Я так смотрю кое-кто на форуме является достойным учеником д-ра Гебелься...


 И что примечательно - они за застройку склонов и за нынешнюю власть...))))))))))

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

> И что примечательно - они за застройку склонов и за *нынешнюю* власть...))))))))))


  - Почему же "за нынешнюю", *гр. Орлов*, обещания которого можно прочесть в предст. офиц. документе, очень даже *при любой* власти и свои обещания *выполняет..*, - застроить Склоны (читай уничтожить *Парк "Юбилейный"*) *вопреки существующим запретам* *строительства на территории берегоЗАЩИТНОЙ полосы*(вдоль морей 2 км - читать тему внимательно, есть ссылки на ЗаКон!) - Можно по биографии пройтись: 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *трудовая биография..*


> Партийность: Партия Регионов
>      Дата рождения: 1 января 1961 (50 лет)
> Кадровый офицер, *инженер по эксплуатации гусеничных машин*. *В органах государственной власти — 20 лет*, общий трудовой стаж составляет 32 года.
> Возглавлял КП «Городское капитальное строительство». До нового назначения работал председателем Беляевской районной администрации (Одесская область).
> Депутат горсовета V созыва от ПР. Входил в состав фракции «Партии регионов». Был заместителем руководителя фракции. Считался *близким к Леониду Климову*. Возглавлял Малиновскую районную организацию партии.
> После назначения губернатором Одесской области Эдуарда *Матвийчука*, быстро *наладил с ним хорошие отношения, благодаря чему был назначен* главой Беляевской райадминистрации.
> *Распоряжением городского головы №54/К-01р от 18.01.2008г. назначен на должность директора коммунального предприятия «Городское капитальное строительство» с 18 января 2008 года.*
> *Распоряжением Одесского городского головы №1002«А»-01р от 12.08.2010 освобожден от должности директора коммунального предприятия «Городское капитальное строительство»*, по собственному желанию
> *Распоряжением Одесского городского головы №32/К-01р от 17.01.2011г. назначен исполняющим обязанности заместителя Одесского городского головы. Курирует сферу городского строительства в Одессе.*
> ...


  
 - и где здесь ТОЛЬКО "за нынешнюю власть"..за 20 лет.. 
Еще из одного издания : 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *вопросы к..новой власти*..О "Берлинской стене", *появившейся у трассы* ещё в первую каденцию Гурвица, мы писали не раз. Обнесла она *участок, прилегающий к так называемому "генеральскому пляжу" санатория Чкалова*, который закрыли от одесситов в середине 1990-х. Непонятную стройку там в конце прошлого века заморозили, но *года два назад бетонную стену* с торцевой, если так можно выразиться, стороны *увеличили до гигантских размеров* и *вместо возведения бревенчатых домиков* (тоже, впрочем, *не* вполне *законного*, ибо речь идёт о водоохраной зоне) затеяли *капитальное строительство*..До недавнего времени было неясно, *что же там строится*. Никаких щитов с пояснениями, как *это требуется по закону при любом строительстве*, не было. *При новых* властях, наконец, кое-что прояснилось (фото 4)Вложение 3034450 
..Возводится тут *якобы пансионат* - под названием "Зелёный берег". *Заказчик - ООО* ("общество с ограниченной ответственностью") с аналогичным наименованием.(один из субподрядчиков ООО"Гефест" - все знают КТО такие?..Л.Б.) Общество оказалось очень ограниченным, ибо *попытки его разыскать были тщетными..*удалось выяснить, что *исполком Одесского горсовета 25.09.2008 предоставил, а точнее, внес изменения в* "разрешение обществу с ограниченной ответственностью "Зеленый берег" на проектирование и *строительство* пансионата и об условиях предоставления в аренду земельного участка общей площадью 1,6150 га, по адресу: г. Одесса, *Французский бульвар, 85/1*". Причём с каким-то "дополнительным соглашением к договору", *текст* которого *найти не удалось*..
*Интересен адрес участка*. Не *Трасса здоровья* (к которому он *вплотную примыкает, причём со стороны моря*), не даже Санаторный переулок, под которым он находится, а *далёкий бульвар*, по которому даже ходит трамвай, так *что ничьё здоровье новострой как бы не затрагивает*.
 В Санаторном переулке,..находится Дом приё-мов обладминистрации..*в 1996 году "генеральский пляж" закрыли для одесситов*, городские *власти стали втирать нам очки*, говоря, что это дело именно обладминистрации. И вообще, чуть ли не Киева, так что они бессильны. И *на один из самых чистых и живописных пляжей Одессы, вместе с зелёной территорией, доступ был полтора десятка лет запрещен.* Причем всё это время им никто не пользовался.. сам не гам и другому не дам. Собака на сене.
 Едва ли,.. на Сене парижане дозволили бы *такой беспредел*. У нас же *зона эта по-прежнему закрыта для одесситов*. *Стальные ворота, колючая проволока, собаки..**пару вопросов к нынешним властям*..если стройка законна, то *неужели можно окружать её таким гигантским,..не строительным, забором? Почему при этом должен быть закрыт городской пляж?* (Со стороны Чкаловского пляжа бетонная стена не меньше.) И ещё нас *берут большие сомнения, что это будет именно пансионат (гостиница с питанием), а не чья-то личная резиденция у моря или частные апартаменты*. Сие, конечно, можно будет затем *легко проверить* (через ту же налоговую), но лучше, понятно, всё это дело упредить.
 А пока же *мы предлагаем новому мэру съездить на этот охраняемый собаками объект и поступить с оградой,* по крайней мере боковой, *так же, как это он сделал с оградой собачьего пляжа.* 
 Влад ЛАШМАНОВ.http://www.time.odessa.ua/archive/2011/465.htm 
Сравните: 
1. "..*был* депутатом Одесского городского совета *прошлого созыва (фракция ПР*), *входил в постоянную депутатскую комиссию по строительству и архитектуре*. *Был директором* коммунального предприятия «*Городское капитальное строительство*»..*с 18 января 2008* года..от 12.08.2010 освобожден от должности"  
2. "..*новоназначенный* вице-мэр, *в чьей компетенции будут вопросы строительства*" - http://dumskaya.net/news/Stroitel_i_ingener_po_ekspluatacii_gusenichnyh_m/ 
 - Одно и то же лицо, при "бывших" - п.1 и "нынешних" - п.2 А говорят, что "незаменимых не бывает"..  
Р.S.Это для электората ОНИ *выглядят разных "окрасов"* - бывшие, нынешние,..ИМХО, - "*Суди по делам*!"

----------


## Любимая Бабушка

Фотки того, что рискуем потерять\теряем.., но, *пока еще есть*:  
Вложение 3034639Вложение 3034640

----------


## m-ilya

> Вложение 3029841
> 
> Ну, значит, ето желтоглиняное базобразие над нудистским пляжем (под санаторием Чкалова) будет радовать и наших деток и внуков ...


 Едва ли можно найти человека, который не слышал о том вреде, который наносит планете наша техногенная цивилизация. Возможно, вы не считаете это безобразием, возможно вы не согласитесь, что застройка Юбилейного, это сокращение возможностей  для рекреации. Может быть вы не видите у застройщиков единственного стремление к наживе, и отсутствие малейшей заботы о простом человеке, но вы не сможете отрицать, что почти все одесситы хотят видеть парк Юбилейным именно таким, какой он есть - именно таким, каким вам он почему-то не нравится. Проблема в том, что вас никто не заставляет посещать нелюбимое вами место, а вы не отвечаете нам взаимной любезностью - хотите лишить одесситов привычного места для отдыха и занятий спортом. Не скажу, что такое подход и есть настоящее безобразие, но все таки, что-то в такой позиции неверно.

----------


## coder_ak

Тут такая заковыка получается. С одной стороны одесситы хотят видеть Юбилейный парком, а с другой стороны, причём эти же самые одесситы, не хотят жить в новых домах на полях орошения или ещё где как можно дальше от моря.

----------


## _A_l_

Дык какой же парк *на 30-40-градусном уклонах*, где даже ходить нельзя, не то что бы мусор убрать и с которых Одесские дожди смывают любую почву?

Оно же, *чтоб парк был* нужно сперва спланировать на нынешних уклонах горизонтальные террасы и к ним подпорные стены возвести (по типу, как на почти всех Одесских пляжах в черте города кроме Аркадии и Лузановки - там склонов нет), а чтоб они держались - построить точечные *нагруженные* свайные поля!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Дык какой же парк *на 30-40-градусном уклонах*, где даже ходить нельзя, не то что бы мусор убрать и с которых Одесские дожди смывают любую почву?
> 
> Оно же, *чтоб парк был* нужно сперва спланировать на нынешних уклонах горизонтальные террасы и к ним подпорные стены возвести (по типу, как на почти всех Одесских пляжах в черте города кроме Аркадии и Лузановки - там склонов нет), а чтоб они держались - построить точечные *нагруженные* свайные поля!


 Вот именно этим городские власти и должны заниматься - благоустройством города!
А не застройкой парков и скверов.
"... они должны заниматься своим прямым делом - чисткой сараев"))))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Тут такая заковыка получается. С одной стороны одесситы хотят видеть Юбилейный парком, а с другой стороны, причём эти же самые одесситы, не хотят жить в новых домах на полях орошения или ещё где как можно дальше от моря.


 А заковырка-то в чем, собсна..?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Тут такая заковыка получается. С одной стороны одесситы хотят видеть Юбилейный парком, а с другой стороны, причём эти же самые одесситы, не хотят жить в новых домах на полях орошения или ещё где как можно дальше от моря.


 А что, уже предлагали?

----------


## _A_l_

> Оно же, *чтоб парк был* нужно сперва спланировать на нынешних уклонах горизонтальные террасы и к ним подпорные стены возвести (по типу, как на почти всех Одесских пляжах в черте города кроме Аркадии и Лузановки - там склонов нет), а чтоб они держались - построить точечные *нагруженные* свайные поля!


 


> Вот именно этим городские власти и должны заниматься - благоустройством города! А не застройкой парков и скверов.


 Так вот ето, *об чем Вы пишете* - планирование на нынешних склонах на наклонных участках нижней террасы горизонтальных площадок, возведение опорных стен, устройство нагруженных свайных полей, дорог для технологического транспорта и парковых аллей, трансформаторных для освещения парка, надлежащей ливневой канализации и хозфекальной канализации для туалетов (которых вообще нету) - *ето и есть застройка склонов* ...

Или Вас смущает, что возле  етого 20-гектарного парка на 2-х гектарах будет пара  рекреационных центров с санаториями и концертными залами?

----------


## Sereg_K

Пока что кроме 24-этажных (и иных) зданий на побережье и на вершине склонов ничего заметно не было! Или *планирование* должно начинаться именно с этого? Сначала нагрузить склоны, а потом укреплять их (за бюджетные деньги), чтобы эти строения не сползали?

----------


## coder_ak

Заковыка в том, что все хотят жить у моря и одновременно, что бы там никто не жил. 
Жители халабуд на Фр. Бульваре, почему то, не спешат отдать свои сараи в обмен на чудесные, просторные квартиры на Поскоте, что бы на их месте построили дома.

----------


## _A_l_

> Пока что кроме 24-этажных (и иных) зданий на побережье и на вершине склонов ничего заметно не было! Или *планирование* должно начинаться именно с этого? Сначала нагрузить склоны, а потом укреплять их (за бюджетные деньги), чтобы эти строения не сползали?


 Вложение 3036164

Почему - начинаться?
 Оно, как видно на картинке, уже делается. Эта фотка - докризисного лета 2007.
Прогуляйтесь там - благоустройство территории оканчивается.








А сверху вот етого, что на видео, находится Французский бульвар. Который так и хочет вот сюда провалиться ...







А вот ето - подземные выработки под санаторием Магнолия (бывш. Стройгидравлика) - аккурат над пляжем Дельфин. Подземные подпорные колонны и стены угрожающе трещат ... 
--------------

Или Вы думали, что у застройки Французского бульвара есть надежные фундаменты? 
Оно пол-Одессы построено из известняка, добытого из-под Французского бульвара 150 лет назад - теперь там полузатопленные пустоты ...

----------


## Sereg_K

> Или Вы думали, что у застройки Французского бульвара есть надежные фундаменты?


  Я думаю, что под многоэтажными домами, которые построены на том же Французском бульваре, ситуация не лучше.



> Оно пол-Одессы построено из известняка, добытого из-под Французского бульвара 150 лет назад - теперь там полузатопленные пустоты ...


  Ага, а настроив многоэтажек у подножия склонов, мы сразу решим все эти проблемы с пустотами, катакомбами, подпорными стенами и колоннами...

----------


## _A_l_

> Я думаю, что под многоэтажными домами, которые построены на том же Французском бульваре, ситуация не лучше.


  Ну, ясное дело, что 20-этажки высотой 70 метров с сейсмостойкостью 8-9 баллов строят вообще без свайных фундаментов и ростверков, как детские пасочки в песочнице ))).

----------


## _A_l_

Пара цитат. 

"Идея устройства парадной лестницы принадлежала выдающемуся архитектору А. И. Мельникову и входила в планировку бульвара. 15 июня 1826 года проект бульвара одобрил царь Николай I. Грандиозная лестница была построена в 1841 г. 

Автор проекта - архитектор Боффо очень удачно разработал её пропорции (ширина вверху 12,5 метра, внизу - 21,6). В разработке технических и конструктивных проблем, связанных с сооружением лестницы, участвовали инженеры Ю. Морозов, Уоптон и др. Лестница насчитывала 200 ступеней; 10 маршей по 20 ступеней каждый и 10 площадок. Длина её 142 метра, *высота - 24 метра*. *Спускалась она к самому морю*."

"В Одессе нет набережной. Традиционной. Зато в Одессе самая высокая набережная в СНГ -  250 метров над уровнем моря. Это высота террасы Приморского бульвара -  главного одесского променада  от дворца графа Воронцова до городской думы -  бывшей Малой Биржи, где вначале торговали зерном, потом всем остальным, а ныне городским бюджетом."
(*Павел Ковалев*, Одессит, http://primetour.ua/ru/company/articles/Gruz-odesskogo-mifa.html )

Так на какой же *высоте над уровнем моря* расположен Приморский бульвар? А *Французский бульвар на какой высоте над уровнем моря*?

----------


## Pinky

> Пара цитат. 
> 
> "Идея устройства парадной лестницы принадлежала выдающемуся архитектору А. И. Мельникову и входила в планировку бульвара. 15 июня 1826 года проект бульвара одобрил царь Николай I. Грандиозная лестница была построена в 1841 г. 
> 
> Автор проекта - архитектор Боффо очень удачно разработал её пропорции (ширина вверху 12,5 метра, внизу - 21,6). В разработке технических и конструктивных проблем, связанных с сооружением лестницы, участвовали инженеры Ю. Морозов, Уоптон и др. Лестница насчитывала 200 ступеней; 10 маршей по 20 ступеней каждый и 10 площадок. Длина её 142 метра, *высота - 24 метра*. *Спускалась она к самому морю*."
> 
> "В Одессе нет набережной. Традиционной. Зато в Одессе самая высокая набережная в СНГ -  250 метров над уровнем моря. Это высота террасы Приморского бульвара -  главного одесского променада  от дворца графа Воронцова до городской думы -  бывшей Малой Биржи, где вначале торговали зерном, потом всем остальным, а ныне городским бюджетом."
> (*Павел Ковалев*, Одессит, http://primetour.ua/ru/company/articles/Gruz-odesskogo-mifa.html )
> 
> Так на какой же *высоте над уровнем моря* расположен Приморский бульвар? А *Французский бульвар на какой высоте над уровнем моря*?


 А что Вам непонятно, собственно, просто в статье Павла Ковалева ошибка, насчёт 250 м он погорячился - Приморский над уровнем моря 33- 35 м. Улица Приморская - 8м над уровнем моря, следовательно, высота Потемкинской около 25 м. Французский бульвар в среднем на высоте 50 метров.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

[QUOTE=_A_l_;22556869]


> Так вот ето, *об чем Вы пишете* - планирование на нынешних склонах на наклонных участках нижней террасы горизонтальных площадок, возведение опорных стен, устройство нагруженных свайных полей, дорог для технологического транспорта и парковых аллей, трансформаторных для освещения парка, надлежащей ливневой канализации и хозфекальной канализации для туалетов (которых вообще нету) - *ето и есть застройка склонов* ...


 Дядя, не нужно все перевирать!
Я не говорю о какой-то мифической необходимости "нагружать" террасы и устраивать свайные поля.
Без всей этой красоты склоны очень хорошо продержались 50 лет - после их укрепления в 60-х годах прошлого века. Если систему подземных и надземных дренажей поддерживать в должном состоянии, следить за пляжами, то склоны простоят еще 200 лет и будут себя прекрасно чувствовать. И не надо нам тут рассказывать о необходимости их застраивания.




> Или Вас смущает, что возле  етого 20-гектарного парка на 2-х гектарах будет пара  рекреационных центров с санаториями и концертными залами?


 Дядя, ври но совсем-то уж не завирайся))))))) повеселил)))
Какие к черту концертные залы? какие нафиг санатории? Твои работодатели умеют санатории только уничтожать а не строить их. Ты не путай))))
А "рекреационный центр" это микрорайон 25-ти этажек с паркингами и подсобными помещениями? :smileflag:

----------


## _A_l_

[QUOTE=Тихон Петрович;22567006]


> Я не говорю о какой-то мифической необходимости "нагружать" террасы и устраивать свайные поля.
> Без всей этой красоты склоны очень хорошо продержались 50 лет - после их укрепления в 60-х годах прошлого века. Если систему подземных и надземных дренажей поддерживать в должном состоянии, следить за пляжами, то склоны простоят еще 200 лет и будут себя прекрасно чувствовать.


 "Чем угрожает подтопление жилых районов Одессы? Эти и многие другие вопросы, волнующие сегодня одесситов, мы адресовали *заведующему кафедрой инженерной геологии* и гидрогеологии Одесского национального университета им. И.И. Мечникова доктору геолого-минералогических наук, *профессору Е.А. ЧЕРКЕЗУ*.
*** 
*— Как же в таком случае можно оценить строительный бум, развернувшийся в последнее время в прибрежной зоне?*
— Здесь надо иметь в виду следующее. Есть в инженерной геологии такое понятие как коэффициент запаса устойчивости склона — отношение сил, удерживающих склон от сползания, к силам, его сдвигающим.
 Естественно, чем больше это соотношение, тем более мы можем быть спокойны за его устойчивость. Когда проектировался существующий противооползневой комплекс, это спокойствие оценивалось коэффициентом 1,25, что соответствовало нормативным требованиям на тот период.

 На сегодняшний день мы имеем примерно 5 — 10% потери этого запаса устойчивости. Кроме того, сегодня в Украине в сфере строительства действуют два новых нормативных документа, один из которых регламентирует требования по обеспечению запаса устойчивости склонов. Согласно ему, все противооползневые сооружения относятся к 1-й (высшей) степени ответственности.
*И коэффициент запаса устойчивости повышается до 1,35.* К тому же в этом году введен в действие и нормативный документ по сейсмичности, в котором нормативная сейсмичность территории Одессы составляет уже не 6, а 7 баллов.

 В результате расчетный запас устойчивости склонов снижается еще на 10-15%.
 Это говорит о том, что *склоны в настоящее время обладают запасом устойчивости, близким к предельному состоянию,* то есть даже небольшое землетрясение может привести к негативным последствиям. Поэтому при застройке береговой зоны требуется неукоснительное выполнение этих достаточно жестких нормативных требований."
http://kontrol.od.ua/index.php?action=showNews&newsID=1141&sectionID=56&releaseID=59

----------


## crupie

> Вложение 3036164
> 
> Почему - начинаться?
>  Оно, как видно на картинке, уже делается. Эта фотка - докризисного лета 2007.
> Прогуляйтесь там - благоустройство территории оканчивается.


 Там  НЕЛЬЗЯ   прогуляться !!!   
Эти "благоустроители" ОБНЕСЛИ ВСЁ ВОКРУГ БЕТОННЫМ ЗАБОРОМ!
От моря до обрыва !!!
ПЕРЕКРЫЛИ ПРОХОД И ПРОЕЗД ВДОЛЬ МОРЯ !!!
И уже лет 5  там никто не прогуливается !!!

А особняки вдоль пляжа называемого "Плитами", с каждвм годом раширяются в сторону Аркадии! 
Я с ужасом жду когда они закончат стройку и "Плиты" станут ихним частным пляжем.
Кстати часть плит уже тоже отобрали и там какой-то гад себе выстроил домик с пляжем. Конечно же с бетонной стеной.

С Морского переулка уже к морю спуститься нельзя !

Через 10 станцию пройти нельзя,  только по песку, скоро вплавь будем обходить!

И это благоустройство ???!!!

----------


## Sereg_K

Ну ведь все строится для одесситов. Жаль только, что список "одесситов" не прилагается...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Там  НЕЛЬЗЯ   прогуляться !!!   
> Эти "благоустроители" ОБНЕСЛИ ВСЁ ВОКРУГ БЕТОННЫМ ЗАБОРОМ!
> От моря до обрыва !!!
> ПЕРЕКРЫЛИ ПРОХОД И ПРОЕЗД ВДОЛЬ МОРЯ !!!
> И уже лет 5  там никто не прогуливается !!!
> 
> 
> А особняки вдоль пляжа называемого "Плитами", с каждвм годом раширяются в сторону Аркадии! 
> Я с ужасом жду когда они закончат стройку и "Плиты" станут ихним частным пляжем.
> ...


 А скоро так будет на всем побережье.
Море простой одессит увидит или по телевизору или на К.Бугазе а в черте города подойти к нему будет невозможно(((((

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Как Вы понимаете, *зеленая трава - не горит*.


 Я вам больше скажу: *засохшая трава - не растет*.
Так что "вы либо трусы наденьте, либо крестик снимите". В смысле определитесь: или "тут же ростки засыхают", или "горит трава", которая все-таки не засохла, а выросла.




> Ну не может ничего в Одессе расти на обращенном к югу склоне кроме сорных кустарников (((.


 Какое горе, да. Мне уже говорили.
Да, и еще: в центральной части города склоны обращены отнюдь не на юг. Об этом прекрасно знают все, кто хоть раз встречал рассвет на Ланжероне, в Отраде или на Дельфине, например. 




> И никакие деревья не растут на *наклонном слое глины/почвы* толщиной 10 см, под которой известняк ...


 Если б там был известняк, как вы себе нафантазировали, ситуация была бы гораздо другая. Но там не известняк. И не глина. Там в основном лёссовые просадочные грунты.

А сорные породы, между прочим, долго, старательно и тщательно отбирали именно для того, чтобы они выполняли свою функцию на склонах.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Дык они, застройщики, они же для нас, для Одесситов строят. Чтоб нам, Одесситам, было где жить )).


 То-то я смотрю - стоят давно распроданные и заселенные новострои на склонах, ага, щаз. 





> Которые хотят продолжать жить в подвалах-гадюшниках на Молдаванке, на Слободке, на Лиманчике и др. - иак им никто не препятствует продолжать там жить.
> 
> Примечание. 
> Попросили навестить чьих-то дальних родственников на Базарной. Квартира - во дворе в бывшем "угольном" подвале.
> 18 (!!) ступенек вниз от уровня двора! Ето такой, называется в Одессе - подвал под подвалом - бывшие катакомбы - выработка известняка из которого дом построен. И живет семья с двумя детьми - 3 годика и 1 годик. Приватизировал кто-то етот подвал и сдает семейным студентам с детьми ...


 "Ну тупы-ы-ы-е..." 
Живут непонятно где, вместо того, чтобы переехать в какой-нибудь "Аркадийский Дворец", чтобы дети (3 годика и 1 годик) с вечера до утра слушали [s]свист морского ветра и звуки штормов[/s] музыку ночных клубов во все окна. Люди ж для них стараются - взятки носят, участки захватывают, бетон на стройках месяц и пургу на форумах мелют.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> "для того, чтобы ложь казалась правдой, она должна быть Чудовищной" д-р Гебельс.
> Я так смотрю кое-кто на форуме является достойным учеником д-ра Гебелься...


 Да нет там никакой лжи. У нас квартирная очередь на 500 лет. Вывод: надо срочно застраивать склоны!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Так вот ето, *об чем Вы пишете* - планирование на нынешних склонах на наклонных участках нижней террасы горизонтальных площадок, возведение опорных стен, устройство нагруженных свайных полей, дорог для технологического транспорта и парковых аллей, трансформаторных для освещения парка, надлежащей ливневой канализации и хозфекальной канализации для туалетов (которых вообще нету) - *ето и есть застройка склонов* ...


 Категорически не согласен: бредить - это ни в коем случае не функция городских властей!

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Так на какой же *высоте над уровнем моря* расположен Приморский бульвар? А *Французский бульвар на какой высоте над уровнем моря*?


 Что, не любите конкурентов? Увы, это жизнь. Бред у нас не монополизирован и даже не лицензируется, к сожалению.

----------


## Sereg_K

*Сергей Дибров*, Браво!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Сергей Дибров*, Браво!


 *Присоединяюсь!!!*

----------


## Mireille

Лучше бы на месте ЗОРа и других заводов парки разбили. Побережье пропадает, натуральное, природное, не укрепленное.

----------


## Sereg_K

А зачем? Там другой деятель, тарпан, трубу строит. Так что, ничего не пропадет, все будет обос... изгажено.

----------


## _A_l_

> Лучше бы на месте ЗОРа и других заводов парки разбили. Побережье пропадает, натуральное, природное, не укрепленное.


 Дык такой подход "уже проходили" 70 лет назад. Когда в одних церквах устраивали общественные конюшни, а другие храмы сносили и устраивали на их месте бассейны. 
Результат же знают все Одесситы - там, где у графа Воронцова была конюшня, размещается Центр хореографического искусства с детской балетной школой ... 

Машиностроительный завод "Красная Гвардия", частью которого уже 7 лет является "Одессельмаш" ( http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/3124/ ) - етот завод тоже снести?

----------


## Pinky

Я об этом давно уже писал, предприятия перенести (собирались-же технопарк в области строить) и, кстати, сколько их там работающих осталось?
На том берегу Одесской бухты можно шикарную набережную сделать, с высотками-отелями, и не огрызок длиной 200 м, а полноценную в несколько км. Вот и пресловутый "морской фасад". Пляжи -естественные, никаких перепадов высот. Инсоляция - более равномерная,  благодаря южному направлению весь световой день солнце со стороны моря.
А у нас как всегда все через жопу - катушки кабелей и ржавый металл загорают в дорогущей пляжной зоне, и дерьмо сливается.
Зато на склонах в парке строить желающих прорва.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Дык такой подход "уже проходили" 70 лет назад. Когда в одних церквах устраивали общественные конюшни, а другие храмы сносили и устраивали на их месте бассейны. 
> Результат же знают все Одесситы - там, где у графа Воронцова была конюшня, размещается Центр хореографического искусства с детской балетной школой ... 
> 
> Машиностроительный завод "Красная Гвардия", частью которого уже 7 лет является "Одессельмаш" ( http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/3124/ ) - етот завод тоже снести?


 А когда вы там последний раз были-на КР.Гвардии ?! Нифига он уже не машиностроительный-просто поставщик металлолома. А ЗОР (Одессельмаш) давно куплен одной из фирм Коломойского и группой "ПРИВАТ"-все порезано на метал и вывезено-там теперь сдают землю под хранение морских контейнеров. Так шо не надо тут  из нас слезу давить. Вот ЗОР сейчас-слева внизу дата снимка.  Как видим-снесено все под ноль-ничего не строится, даже пресловутых контейнеров нет. Почему город должен терпеть этот унылый пустырь у моря ?! Дальше кстати такой-же пустырь-бывший мясокомбинат.Еще дальше-маленький пляжик, бывший причал и домики работников ЗОРА, которых оттуда выгнали приватизировавшие его незаконно ребята из МВД. Может пусть строят свои "свечки" там ваши любимые застройщики ?!

----------


## Оппонент

> Ну не может ничего в Одессе расти на обращенном к югу склоне кроме сорных кустарников (((.
> И никакие деревья не растут на *наклонном слое глины/почвы* толщиной 10 см, под которой известняк ...


  Наш ответ: Все растет. Несмотря на углы.
 И деревья тоже.Там пары уединяются "Хоч на хвилиноньку в гай" :

----------


## _A_l_

> ...Почему город должен терпеть этот унылый пустырь у моря ?! Дальше кстати такой-же пустырь-бывший мясокомбинат.Еще дальше-маленький пляжик, бывший причал и домики работников ЗОРА, которых оттуда выгнали приватизировавшие его незаконно ребята из МВД. Может пусть строят свои "свечки" там ваши любимые застройшики ?!


  Так кто мешает городским властям выкупить обратно эти земельные участки? 
Оно же недорого - если по 12 тыс. баксов за сотку - т.е., в 5-8 раз дешевле, чем на Фонтане, так 1 квадратный километр стоит *аж всего 1 млрд. грн. ...* 
Т.е., каждая Одесская семья скинется по 4 тыс. грн. * 250 тыс. семей - как раз хватит денег на выкуп.
Или просто так - напасть ОМОНом и нагло отобрать без выкупа?

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Так кто мешает городским властям выкупить обратно эти земельные участки? 
> Оно же недорого - если по 12 тыс. баксов за сотку - т.е., в 5-8 раз дешевле, чем на Фонтане, так 1 квадратный километр стоит *аж всего 1 млрд. грн. ...* 
> Т.е., каждая Одесская семья скинется по 4 тыс. грн. * 250 тыс. семей - как раз хватит денег на выкуп.
> Или просто так - напасть ОМОНом и нагло отобрать без выкупа?


 Дорогой мой!-покупалась не земля а ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ на этой земле, под целевое назначение. Дальше разжевывать ?!
...а ваш сарказм про семьи и ОМОН, простите-жлобство и хамство по отношению к городу.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Дорогой мой!-покупалась не земля а ПРЕДПРИЯТИЯ на этой земле, под целевое назначение. Дальше разжевывать ?!
> ...а ваш сарказм про семьи и ОМОН, простите-жлобство и хамство по отношению к городу.


 Кстати, действительно, почему там ничего не строится? Может ларчик просто окрывался и земельку кто-то давно прикупил и держит до лучших времен?

----------


## coder_ak

Думаю всё проще. Куски земли у разных владельцев, с непонятным статусом. Кто отважится купить эту землю, построить, к примеру, гостиницу или дом, а потом окажется, что она окнами будет выходить на склад контейнеров. А выкупить сразу всё побережье, так проще на ТЗ построить.

Sent from my HTC Desire

----------


## -Ariadna-

Зачем выкупать? Не то время. Сейчас просто отбирают и все, тем более какие-то куски у разных владельцев. Скорее всего, таки зарезервирована за кем-то.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Хозяин "Одессельмаша"-группа "ПРИВАТ", дальше мясокомбинат-не знаю,дальше стадион "Одессельмаша" и причал с домиками-какого-то гоблина-депутата.

----------


## Sereg_K

> На том берегу Одесской бухты можно шикарную набережную сделать, с высотками-отелями, и не огрызок длиной 200 м, а полноценную в несколько км.


  Там тоже не все так просто. Чтобы сделать там полноценную рекреационную зону надо лет 50, не менее, на мой взгляд. Ну и вложить немало денег.
1. Там надо выкупить и убрать все предприятия. И, если некоторые из них сейчас стоят, то другие работают. Одескабель, например, работает и поныне и там примерно 900 работников.
Кстати, у гуйвица уже была идея (генплан Одессы) вынести все предприятия в промзоны за город. Так почему-то на этой схеме "забыли" оставить место для кабельного завода. Может быть хотели от него избавиться, а может - срубить бабла по-легкому, я не знаю.
2. Помимо того, что надо снести все здания на этих предприятиях, надо еще и берегом заняться. Часть берега там зашита бетоном. На ЗОРе это примерно 1.5 км, на Одескабеле - 300 метров и еще примерно 200 метров у Жевахова переулка.
3. Прямо скажем, что состояние побережья и моря в тех краях весьма удручающее. По неподтвержденным данным, на ЗОРе длительное время было литейное производство. Шлаки от этого производства завод длительное время высыпал на берег с целью увеличить свою территорию. Море быстро превратило часть этих шлаков в пыль и разметало по акватории. Сейчас и пляжи и дно моря в прибрежной части. Состоят из какого-то очень легкого грунта. При малейшем волнении все это поднимается в толщу воды создавая немыслимую муть. И потом долго еще не оседает на дно. Дни, когда вода в тех краях чистая, можно пересчитать на пальцах. Этим летом повезло, что очень часто дули сгонные ветры.
НасыпАть там песок? Во-первых, это дорого, наверно. Во-вторых, море тоже может распорядиться этим на свое усмотрение.
4. Неизвестно какая экологическая ситуация сложится там со следующего года, когда заработает тарпановский *мелко*водный выпуск.

Так что полноценный курорт в тех краях может появиться не скоро.

----------


## _A_l_

> Так что полноценный курорт в тех краях может появиться не скоро.


  Нужно добавить № 5. Высота над уровнем моря тамошнего перешейка между морем и лиманом - 1,5 метра. Т.е. копаем яму глубиной 2 метра - на дне полметра воды ...

----------


## Sereg_K

Ну это может усложнить только постройку 24-этажных зданий. Для курорта это не помеха.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Лучше бы на месте ЗОРа и других заводов парки разбили. Побережье пропадает, натуральное, природное, не укрепленное.


 Одно время бродили слухи, что там кто-то хочет построить несколько причалов. Будет что-то вроде частного порта, расположенного рядом с пока еще государственным ОМТП

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Нужно добавить № 5. Высота над уровнем моря тамошнего перешейка между морем и лиманом - 1,5 метра. Т.е. копаем яму глубиной 2 метра - на дне полметра воды ...


  Апладисменты аффтару !!!!!!!!

Странно-как этого не боялись при СССР, строя корпуса ЗОРА 20ти метровой высоты...+нефтегавань (все трубы в земле,и резервуары по 150 тонн-и ныне не провалившиеся) +зерновой причал с огромной высоты и емкости элеваторами и емкостями хранения ( можете подъехать на 2й Заливной глянуть-стоят ). Ну все все поняли я думаю относительно "про перешеек и ямы".

----------


## Odnababka

> Зачем выкупать? Не то время. Сейчас просто отбирают и все, тем более какие-то куски у разных владельцев. Скорее всего, таки зарезервирована за кем-то.


 100%

----------


## filippof

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1064638

----------


## Оппонент

А вот есть в нашем городе ,такой себе главный зеленый, призеленый депутат крук. Причем не один а с братаном. Какоето кино якобы за Одессу снял, с понтом большой патриот... и сварганили эти самые круки на 9 станции на берегу нечто многоэтажное. Не то спасательная станция еще с чемто, не то аппартаменты со спасательной станцией ,непанятна.... Пока панятна только , что эти зелено-патриото депутаты, извините, льют говно в море.... Правда не перед своей стройкой , а в сторону вывели Вот как раз через последнее окно в этом причале и вывели свой нужник на радость купающимся там Одесситам. А че самим нюхать? Нет уж пусть нюхают те для кого круки "трудятся".
 и куда, спрашивается, смотрит самая строгая Охрана Черного моря? Чем таким озабочена? А сам господин Дербоглав, или кто там вместо него?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А вот есть в нашем городе ,такой себе главный зеленый, призеленый депутат крук. Причем не один а с братаном. Какоето кино якобы за Одессу снял, с понтом большой патриот... и сварганили эти самые круки на 9 станции на берегу нечто многоэтажное. Не то спасательная станция еще с чемто, не то аппартаменты со спасательной станцией ,непанятна.... Пока панятна только , что эти зелено-патриото депутаты, извините, льют говно в море.... Правда не перед своей стройкой , а в сторону вывелиВложение 3208831Вложение 3208832 Вот как раз через последнее окно в этом причале и вывели свой нужник на радость купающимся там Одесситам. А че самим нюхать? Нет уж пусть нюхают те для кого круки "трудятся".
>  и куда, спрашивается, смотрит самая строгая Охрана Черного моря? Чем таким озабочена? А сам господин Дербоглав, или кто там вместо него?


 А че этой шобле стесняться, если совсем рядом - в яхт-клубе канализация от домиков сбрасывается куда? правильно - прямо в море! Там даже водоросли расти почти перестали.
А главному зеленому - сам бог велел))))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А вот есть в нашем городе ,такой себе главный зеленый, призеленый депутат крук. Причем не один а с братаном. Какоето кино якобы за Одессу снял, с понтом большой патриот... и сварганили эти самые круки на 9 станции на берегу нечто многоэтажное. Не то спасательная станция еще с чемто, не то аппартаменты со спасательной станцией ,непанятна.... Пока панятна только , что эти зелено-патриото депутаты, извините, льют говно в море.... Правда не перед своей стройкой , а в сторону вывелиВложение 3208831Вложение 3208832 Вот как раз через последнее окно в этом причале и вывели свой нужник на радость купающимся там Одесситам. А че самим нюхать? Нет уж пусть нюхают те для кого круки "трудятся".
>  и куда, спрашивается, смотрит самая строгая Охрана Черного моря? Чем таким озабочена? А сам господин Дербоглав, или кто там вместо него?


 А че этой шобле стесняться, если совсем рядом - в яхт-клубе канализация от домиков сбрасывается куда? правильно - прямо в море! Там даже водоросли расти почти перестали.
А главному зеленому - сам бог велел))))

----------


## lumar

> А че этой шобле стесняться, если совсем рядом - в яхт-клубе канализация от домиков сбрасывается куда? правильно - прямо в море! Там даже водоросли расти почти перестали.
> А главному зеленому - сам бог велел))))


 Это в Киваловском яхт клубе?Аяяй , такой уважаемый человек ,а гадит в море!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

А что говорит по этому поводу инспекция охраны Черного и Азовского морей? Там просто пока еще не знают об этом вопиющем факте! Так надо бы им письмо накатать с уведомлением и проследить, чтобы было зарегистрировано.  Они просто ждут не дождутся  таких эпизодов - это жеж штрафы немеряные. Просто им никто не сообщает  :smileflag:

----------


## olegory_

> А че этой шобле стесняться, если совсем рядом - в яхт-клубе канализация от домиков сбрасывается куда? правильно - прямо в море! Там даже водоросли расти почти перестали.


 Мне кажется что в таких местах водоросли наоборот должны расти активней. Моющие средства, порошки -это фосфаты удобрения для них. В хваленой Затоке у центральной алеи(неплохо облагороженной между прочим)  в море полно гниющих водорослей, все заведения с местной "Аркадии" сбрасываю свои стоки в море рядышком. Трубы не видел но другой версии у меня нет.

----------


## olegory_

> А что говорит по этому поводу инспекция охраны Черного и Азовского морей? Там просто пока еще не знают об этом вопиющем факте! Так надо бы им письмо накатать с уведомлением и проследить, чтобы было зарегистрировано.  Они просто ждут не дождутся  таких эпизодов - это жеж штрафы немеряные. Просто им никто не сообщает


 Штрафы когда хозяин "никто" или судно принадлежит нормальной или не вполне, но иностранной компании.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Штрафы когда хозяин "никто" или судно принадлежит нормальной или не вполне, но иностранной компании.


 Штрафы - это когда все равно кто нарушает, главное - доказать. Так вот  давайте ради шутки составим такое  письмо в инспекцию по охране Черного моря, приложим туда удивительные фото уважаемого Оппонента и будем ждать ответа в установленный законом срок. А если ответа не будет, оставим за собой право обнародовать бездействие инспекции в средствах массовой информации  :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Это в Киваловском яхт клубе?Аяяй , такой уважаемый человек ,а гадит в море!


 А разве яхт-клуб киваловский? Вроде бы - нет. Просто там была плавбаза мореходного училища № 17, которое он прихватизировал вместе с нею.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Мне кажется что в таких местах водоросли наоборот должны расти активней. Моющие средства, порошки -это фосфаты удобрения для них. В хваленой Затоке у центральной алеи(неплохо облагороженной между прочим)  в море полно гниющих водорослей, все заведения с местной "Аркадии" сбрасываю свои стоки в море рядышком. Трубы не видел но другой версии у меня нет.


 Не знаю. Но несколько лет назад я нырял около киваловского пляжа и сам видел что водоросли - того.
А потом общался с одним мореманом, который капитанит на яхте одного уважаемого в городе человека, так он говорил, что стоки напрямую шуруют в акваторию клуба а оттуда в море.
И кто отреагирует если половина депутатов горсовета там имеют домики и яхты?...)))

----------


## _A_l_

> И кто отреагирует если половина депутатов горсовета там имеют домики и яхты?...)))


  Дык Одесситы их выбрали депутатами нашего города именно за то, что у них в Аркадии домики и яхты...

----------


## lumar

> А разве яхт-клуб киваловский? Вроде бы - нет. Просто там была плавбаза мореходного училища № 17, которое он прихватизировал вместе с нею.


 Точно не знаю ,может построил и продал ,но замок Гарри Поттера рядом точно его!

----------


## Оппонент

> Штрафы - это когда все равно кто нарушает, главное - доказать. Так вот  давайте ради шутки составим такое  письмо в инспекцию по охране Черного моря, приложим туда удивительные фото уважаемого Оппонента и будем ждать ответа в установленный законом срок. А если ответа не будет, оставим за собой право обнародовать бездействие инспекции в средствах массовой информации


  Дерзайте! А мы подхватим.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вот как раз через последнее окно в этом причале и вывели свой нужник на радость купающимся там Одесситам. А че самим нюхать? Нет уж пусть нюхают те для кого круки "трудятся".
>  и куда, спрашивается, смотрит самая строгая Охрана Черного моря? Чем таким озабочена? А сам господин Дербоглав, или кто там вместо него?


 Я полностью разделяю Ваш гнев в адрес строителей уродских сооружений на пляжах, но сперва давайте выясним, может быть это вовсе и не канализация, а выпуск дренажных вод, как на Дельфине, у Желтого камня в Отраде? Дело в том, что в тех местах он раньше был. Как там течет вода? Постоянно с равномерным расходом, или  периодически? Какашки-бумажки-мыло плывут? Короче, надо уточнить прежде, чем поднимать хипеш  :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

*Ter-Petrosyan*, зачем выяснять? Главное громко кричать, что все вокруг козлы.

----------


## Буджак

Почему все? Только те, кто причастен к застройке склонов...

----------


## Оппонент

> Я полностью разделяю Ваш гнев в адрес строителей уродских сооружений на пляжах, но сперва давайте выясним, может быть это вовсе и не канализация, а выпуск дренажных вод, как на Дельфине, у Желтого камня в Отраде? Дело в том, что в тех местах он раньше был. Как там течет вода? Постоянно с равномерным расходом, или  периодически? Какашки-бумажки-мыло плывут? Короче, надо уточнить прежде, чем поднимать хипеш


  Там течет именно канализация, с соответствующим запахом и разводами на камнях и бетоне.

----------


## Оппонент

> *Ter-Petrosyan*, зачем выяснять? Главное громко кричать, что все вокруг козлы.


  Так вы сходите и сами проверьте. Если я неправ  то пристыдите меня. Координаты и  портреты есть , что мешает?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Точно не знаю ,может построил и продал ,но замок Гарри Поттера рядом точно его!


 Замок Гарри Поттера построен как раз в том месте, где 20 лет назад будущие матросы - учащиеся ГПТУ № 17  учились грести на шлюпках и управлять катерами.
Часть городского пляжа серега пидрахуй захапал еще в 90-е годы, а еще кусок - года два назад.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Ter-Petrosyan*, зачем выяснять? Главное громко кричать, что все вокруг козлы.


 Козлы - те, кто застраивает своим домами общие склоны, забирая их таким образом у горожан.
Еще козлами можно назвать их защитников)))

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Замок Гарри Поттера построен как раз в том месте, где 20 лет назад будущие матросы - учащиеся ГПТУ № 17  учились грести на шлюпках и управлять катерами.
> Часть городского пляжа серега пидрахуй захапал еще в 90-е годы, а еще кусок - года два назад.


 я плохо знаю этот район и  не могу проверить эту информацию лично, но мне говорили (люди, отбирающие пробы воды в выпусках  дренажных колодцев в море), что непосредственно на территории этого пресловутого замка Гарри Поттера оформлен голубенькой плиточкой  как часть  ландшафтного дизайна дренажный сток. Где и как  студенты, отдыхающие в этом заведении успевают в него  пописать - вопрос, который нас интересует. Если вообще уважаемый Оппонент имел ввиду этот  самый дворец, в чем я лично сомневаюсь

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Так вы сходите и сами проверьте. Если я неправ  то пристыдите меня. Координаты и  портреты есть , что мешает?


 Вот именно,  проверим. А можно ли там непосредственно на сливе отобрать пробы? Или только с воды? Откуда лучше подойти?

----------


## Odnababka

В районе 16 фонтана Рондин продает то, что построил (есть гос. акты). Ждем россиян, казахов и др. денежных людей.

----------


## Оппонент

> Вот именно,  проверим. А можно ли там непосредственно на сливе отобрать пробы? Или только с воды? Откуда лучше подойти?


  Не проблема. Можно подойти и прямо с окна набрать. Там плиты набросано ,по ним можно подойти почти не замочив ноги. Правда скользские очень. Поехали?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Не проблема. Можно подойти и прямо с окна набрать. Там плиты набросано ,по ним можно подойти почти не замочив ноги. Правда скользские очень. Поехали?


 Вопрос нескольких дней. Нужно подготовиться

----------


## Оппонент

> Вопрос нескольких дней. Нужно подготовиться


 не вопрос. Как только будете готовы пишите в личку.  Я подъеду.

----------


## JN

Вот статья про застройку склонов:
http://odessa-daily.com.ua/component...vu-ruhlin.html

Рухлин уже много лет занимается этой проблемой, именно ПРОБЛЕМОЙ. Жаль, coder_ak, что еще есть одесситы, откровенно не понимающие что происходити или просто юродствующие на эту тему.
Многое уже потеряно, но многое еще можно сохранить.

----------


## coder_ak

*JN*, не читал, но осуждаю... В смысле ссылка пока не открывается, но догадываюсь оочём речь идёт.
И тут проблема совершенно не в текущем мэре города, каким бы он ни был. Пока у нас в стране закон имеет свойство выполняться избирательно, пока законы написаны так, что их можно читать, как это нужно в данный момент, то и будем мы иметь застройку. Конечно же не в последнюю очередь сами граждане страны во всём этом виноваты. Именно они (вы) и выбирают из года в год одни и те же воровитые морды себе в управление, а когда те начинают наглеть сверх меры, то эти же граждане всё это терпят, что бы на следующих выборах опять выбрать те же рожи.

----------


## Буджак

Все не так - какую рожу ни выбери, она окажется вороватой. Кстати, у меня прекрасно открылась статья по приведенной выше ссылке

----------


## JN

Да согласен я с последним Вашим утверждением, насчет того как виноваты мы и я. Согласен, с точностью до инструмента(выборы), который вы обозначили. Этого инструмента как раз у нас и нет. И у Вас тоже.
А упомянул я Вас просто как сторонника застройки склонов.  :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

*Буджак*, да, открылась статья уже. Ну как я и предполагал о чём в ней речь ))
*JN*, но у вас (нас) есть же такой инструмент, как ноги, руки, рот, ими тоже можно активно выражать гражданскую позицию. Но как то вот не вижу я никаких действий на эту тему.

И я не отказываюсь от своей позиции. Хотя и всячески ратую за законное ведение подобного бизнеса.

----------


## JN

> но у вас (нас) есть же такой инструмент, как ноги, руки, рот, ими тоже можно активно выражать гражданскую позицию. Но как то вот не вижу я никаких действий на эту тему.


 То, что Вы не видите, не означает, что действий нет. А вот эффективность их действительно невелика, пока они законны.

----------


## coder_ak

*JN*, насколько я знаю, кроме Диброва, который хоть как то участвует в этом процессе, больше никто ничего не делает. И если законные методы не работают, то надо прибегать к незаконным.

----------


## Буджак

Например? Заказать Костусева?

----------


## Viktoz

Депутаты снова отказались рассматривать мораторий на застройку парков 




> Депутаты Одесского городского совета отказались рассматривать вопрос о введении моратория на размещение объектов капитального строительства на территории парков и скверов до определения и выноса в натуру их границ.
> 
> Как передает корреспондент «Одесса. Комментарии», с предложением исключить этот вопрос из повестки дня сессии выступил руководитель комиссии по законности, правопорядку и реализации государственной регуляторной политики Денис Балух. По его словам, такое решение приняла комиссия по законности. Инициатива была поддержана большинством депутатов и, по словам мэра Одессы Алексея Костусева, исключение этого вопроса из повестки дня сессии было бесспорным вопросом.

----------


## coder_ak

*Буджак*, это уж слишком радикально )
Например, когда у людей там света нет пару дней, то они, почему-то, перекрывают дорогу у своего дома и страдают от этого исключительно такие же горожане, как и они. Почему бы им не пойти к мэрии и перекрыть там дорогу, что бы депутаты ощутили на себе прелести перекрытия. Тоже самое с застройкой, пикетировать, ломать заборы, ставить чиновников в неудобное положение.

----------


## Буджак

Пикеты - комариный укус, там бабло такое, что запросто можно вызвать беркутов. Ломать заборы тоже не эффективно - есть камеры, охрана... А чиновникам давно пофигу всякие положения... Им будет страшно только если их от кормушки отрезать. Но как это сделать?

----------


## coder_ak

*Буджак*, ты согласен, что у нас менталитет иной, не такой, как на загнивающем западе? Вон в Италии собрался народ и вышел на пикет в центре, там ещё хулиганьё подтянулось и устроило погромы. И сразу правительство задумалось. В той же Англии бунты вполне так естественное, исторически знакомое явление. А тут, чуть что беркут-шмеркут и все быстренько по тепленьким квартирам разбежались. Вот и результат на склонах.

----------


## Буджак

Нравятся бунты? Они ни к чему хорошему не приводят, лишь наоборот. И склоны тут ни при чем.

----------


## coder_ak

*Буджак*, бунты не нравятся, но иные действия в настоящих условиях ни к чему не приводят.

----------


## Буджак

Бунты приведут только к худшему.

----------


## JN

> *JN*, насколько я знаю, кроме Диброва, который хоть как то участвует в этом процессе, больше никто ничего не делает.


 Вы не все знаете.




> И если законные методы не работают, то надо прибегать к незаконным.


 А вот таких людей, которые поведут на незаконные действия, я не знаю.

Может Вы возьметесь?

----------


## coder_ak

*JN*, уже знаю )
Увы, я законопослушный гражданин. Хотя участвовать в осознанных протестах мог бы, но пок таких не видел.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Нравятся бунты? Они ни к чему хорошему не приводят, лишь наоборот. И склоны тут ни при чем.


 Та ну?
небольшой, локальненький такой себе бунтик принес бы больше, чем годы исков, пикетов, протестов и писанины на форумах.
Только у нас никаких бунтов не будет. Ментальность - великая вестчь!(((

----------


## JN

> *JN*, уже знаю )
> Увы, я законопослушный гражданин. Хотя участвовать в осознанных протестах мог бы, но пок таких не видел.


 Ищите и обряшите. 
И вообще, участие в протестах, как раз к лицу законопослушному гражданину.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Всем привет от Кактуса !

*В Одессе могут продать еще один санаторий.*

http://odessa.kp.ua/daily/201011/307172/

----------


## Оппонент

> я плохо знаю этот район и  не могу проверить эту информацию лично, но мне говорили


  Давайте просвещаться: :
 На первом снимке пресловутый замок. На втором скульптурная группа замка. Кивалов в образе Давида сотоварищи. На третьем и четвертом забор огораживающий территорию прихваченную киваловым за две прошлые зимы. На последнем : взгляд со сторны замка на остатки пляжа и на круковскую спасательно водолазную спасательную (от скуки) станцию. А это все киваловское хозяйство, без замка:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Всем привет от Кактуса !
> 
> *В Одессе могут продать еще один санаторий.*
> 
> http://odessa.kp.ua/daily/201011/307172/


 Дерибан forever!
Воруй, пока у власти, а то придут другие и воровать будут уже они!(((

----------


## Сергей Дибров

http://dumskaya.net/news/sessiya-gorsoveta-podarila-chastnym-licam-polgek-015459/

В каментах есть некоторая информация о личностях счастливчиков.

----------


## amphenol

Продолжение, с фотографиями:

Одесская мэрия подарила под застройку полгектара велодорожек и пустырей на склонах в Отраде 
http://dumskaya.net/news/fotorep-so-sklonov-rozdannyh-na-sharu-015462/

----------


## coder_ak

И после этого вы хотите сказать, что законными методами можно что-то изменить?

----------


## JN

> И после этого вы хотите сказать, что законными методами можно что-то изменить?


 Я давно считаю, что законными методами ничего изменить нельзя. Потому, что государства нет. Только ведь одного моего понимания мало.

----------


## Mireille

> http://dumskaya.net/news/sessiya-gorsoveta-podarila-chastnym-licam-polgek-015459/
> 
> В каментах есть некоторая информация о личностях счастливчиков.


  Надо собирать подписи против этого решения. Стройку в парке Победы ведь удалось остановить.

----------


## amphenol

> Надо собирать подписи против этого решения. Стройку в парке Победы ведь удалось остановить.


 На парк победы нашлось пару человек, которые этим плотно занимались, остальные - подтянулись + фактор везения - Матвийчук нашел полезным поучаствовать. 

Такого (таких) организаторов найти трудно. Сам я, например могу подписи собирать, могу на акцию протеста прийти, может - привести кого. Но заняться организацией всего процесса возможности нет.

----------


## amphenol

Отдельная тема по участкам в отраде, правда водички многовато:

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1109249

----------


## Rabin

> http://dumskaya.net/news/sessiya-gorsoveta-podarila-chastnym-licam-polgek-015459/
> 
> В каментах есть некоторая информация о личностях счастливчиков.


 ровно 4 года тому назад Вы утверждали ,что *это невозможно* ,чтоб частным лицам т.е. *гражданам,* этой убогой страны, *выделили* *для "дачного строительства" участки* 
на склонах ....
Ваш пост #284 от 5.11.2007...

и мой пост # 291

Ваш пост #307
так-вот в той дискусии я был прав... ,но тогда,
мне "выходить", нехватило времени и жизненные обстоятельства были не в мою пользу,...кризис-будь он неладен :smileflag:  ...
получив копии "уже свершившегося" выделения легче будет оперировать в судах...
а тема толчётся на месте как в стойле....
и кто эту тему загоняет в стойло ? и кто эту тему вынимает из кармана в канун выборов ?
 :smileflag:

----------


## Rabin

> Давайте просвещаться: Вложение 3258341Вложение 3258350Вложение 3258353:Вложение 3258346Вложение 3258351
> На первом снимке пресловутый замок. На втором скульптурная группа замка. Кивалов в образе Давида сотоварищи. На третьем и четвертом забор огораживающий территорию прихваченную киваловым за две прошлые зимы. На последнем : взгляд со сторны замка на остатки пляжа и на круковскую спасательно водолазную спасательную (от скуки) станцию. А это все киваловское хозяйство, без замка:Вложение 3258560


 сегодня один из владельцев домика гари потера у самого синего моря жутко возмущался выделением земель в Отраде на склонах...не пидрахуй серёжа ли ?

----------


## JN

> ровно 4 года тому назад Вы утверждали ,что *это невозможно* ,чтоб частным лицам т.е. *гражданам,* этой убогой страны, *выделили* *для "дачного строительства" участки* 
> на склонах ....


 А это и невозможно, что простому человеку ...
Если есть сомнения в том, что это коррупционная схема, можете сами подать заявку на 10 соток возле Отрады. И увидите.

А Кивалова просто жаба давит, что такой кусочек уже кто-то прикупил. Он же давно слюни распустил на всю Одессу.

----------


## JN

Кстати говоря, хочу обратить ваше внимание на утвержденную Кабмином форму заявки на предоставление земельного участка. Точнее, на один абзац. К заявлению надо приложить:

"    До заяви (клопотання) додаються: 

     обґрунтування необхідності    вилучення    (викупу)    та/або 
відведення земельної ділянки; 

     позначене на  відповідному  графічному матеріалі бажане місце 
розташування земельної ділянки з її орієнтовними розмірами; 

* засвідчена нотаріально   письмова   згода    землекористувача 
(землевласника)   на   вилучення  (викуп)  земельної  ділянки  (її 
частини)  із  зазначенням  розмірів  передбаченої  для   вилучення 
(викупу) земельної ділянки та умов її вилучення (викупу); 
*
     копія установчих   документів   для  юридичних  осіб,  а  для 
громадянина - копія документа, що посвідчує особу; 

     копія довіреності,  на  підставі   якої   інтереси   заявника 
представлятиме його уповноважена особа (у разі потреби). "

http://zakon1.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=113-2009-%EF

"Жирный" абзац означает, что письменное согласие "властника" надо получить ДО подачи заявки.  :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

Предлагаю скинуться на несколько грузовиков навоза и высыпать сей продукт на эти участки. Так сказать, хоть поднасрём.

----------


## Буджак

Землю им еще за свой счет удобрить? Как в речке щуку утопить!

----------


## coder_ak

Ты правда считаешь, что там кто-то будет заниматься земледелием? )

----------


## _A_l_

http://www.nr2.ru/odessa/354841.html/print/

----------


## Буджак

> Ты правда считаешь, что там кто-то будет заниматься земледелием? )


 Уверен в этом! Газоны, рокарий, ландшафтный дизайн...

----------


## _A_l_



----------


## coder_ak

Товарищ Кактус сказал, что это просто досадная ошибка. Ну случайно депутаты подмахнули решение не глядя, бывает. Сейчас внимательно рассмотрят и, если что, всё устаканят.
_Скупая мужская слеза скатилась на клавиатуру._

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> ровно 4 года тому назад Вы утверждали ,что *это невозможно* ,чтоб частным лицам т.е. *гражданам,* этой убогой страны, *выделили* *для "дачного строительства" участки* 
> на склонах ....


 Я и сейчас готов это подтвердить   :smileflag: 
Или вы искренне думаете, что на этих пяти участках пенсионерка, студент, охранник, его девушка и прочие счастливчики построят себе дачи?

----------


## krasotka1987s

Застроили уже всё...

----------


## JN

Какая прелесть!

http://dumskaya.net/news/na-podarennyh-meriej-uchastkah-v-otrade-poyavili-015600/

 :smileflag:  Там еще надо добавить "Охраняется злыми собаками".

----------


## Rabin

> Кстати говоря, хочу обратить ваше внимание на утвержденную Кабмином форму заявки на предоставление земельного участка. Точнее, на один абзац. К заявлению надо приложить:
> 
> " До заяви (клопотання) додаються: 
> 
> обґрунтування необхідності вилучення (викупу) та/або 
> відведення земельної ділянки; 
> 
> позначене на відповідному графічному матеріалі бажане місце 
> розташування земельної ділянки з її орієнтовними розмірами; 
> ...


 не путайтесь сами и не путайте людей...это не тот закон и не тот список документов.
есть порядок (действующий почти 10 лет) и перечень документов т.н.*" первичного выделения"* земель общего пользования или реинкарнационного назначения .полный список вам скажет любой юрист по зем.законодательству.или прогуглите как следует.
В Сергеевке Б-Дн.,района Одесской области жители массово подавали заявки на землеотвод.

----------


## JN

Извините, Rabin, вы ссылку открывали? Смотрели что там?
Какие десять лет, это документ 2009 г. : 
*



П О С Т А Н О В А 
                   від 18 лютого 2009 р. N 113 
                               Київ 

        Про затвердження типової форми заяви (клопотання) 
          про вибір місця розташування земельної ділянки 


     Відповідно до   статті   151   Земельного   кодексу   України 
( 2768-14 ) Кабінет Міністрів України  п о с т а н о в л я є: 

     Затвердити типову  форму  заяви  (клопотання) про вибір місця 
розташування земельної ділянки, що додається. 


     Прем'єр-міністр України                           Ю.ТИМОШЕНКО 



*

----------


## _A_l_

А Вы, простите, вообще читаете в Земельном Кодексе *название Главы 22*, в которой расположена ст. 151? 

Земельный Кодекс - http://zakon1.rada.gov.ua/cgi-bin/laws/main.cgi?nreg=2768-14

----------


## JN

_A_I_, пристыдили. Спасибо! Не разобрался.
Rabin, извините, я был не прав.

----------


## Sereg_K

> Какая прелесть!
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/na-podarennyh-meriej-uchastkah-v-otrade-poyavili-015600/
> 
>  Там еще надо добавить "Охраняется злыми собаками".


 Сегодня на почту спам пришел со ссылкой на АТВ
Как к этому относиться - даже не знаю...

----------


## Скрытик

Ну то что Леша сам это устроил, говорили даже на Думской. Но в данном случае его пиар совпадает с нашими целями - не дать 50 соткам земли уйти в частные руки.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

То, что это постановочная съемка ясно хотя-бы потому, что никогда никакая мэрия не напишет на плакате, что земля на склоне, дескать, выделена для частного строительства по решению мэра.
Сразу понятно, кто автор такого творчества.
Но не это главное. Главное, что о проблеме говорят, что Гончаренко, хоть и топорно, но попытался заострить внимание народа на этом беспредельном деребане.

----------


## _A_l_

> ...Гончаренко, хоть и топорно, но попытался заострить внимание народа на этом беспредельном деребане.


  Сын пошел против отца, который хочет построить дом *для этого же сына*?

----------


## Скрытик

> Сын пошел против отца, который хочет построить дом *для этого же сына*?


  Ради приличия, поинтересуйся историей семьи Костусева и когда он первый раз отказался от сына. Я Гончаренко не идеализирую, то еще чудо, но Костусев полная мразь, таких выродков еще поискать нужно. Это реально худший мэр Одессы за все время ее существования. И мы, увы, даже не представляем себе масштабов того, что он сделает с Одессой

----------


## lumar

http://dumskaya.net/news/odessity-nachali-onlajn-sbor-podpisej-protiv-per-015704/

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> http://dumskaya.net/news/odessity-nachali-onlajn-sbor-podpisej-protiv-per-015704/


 Пиарится мальчик, конечно но такую инициативу грех не поддержать)))

----------


## SaMoVar

Хорошо бы продолжение этих инициатив. Те 46 соток - капля в море украденного(((

----------


## JN

Если почти в тему, то грядет принятие Генплана. Уже ни для кого не кажется удивительным, что две эти темы сильно связаны. Фактически, в Генплане ничего не изменилось со времен Гурвица. В отношении побережья, вообще ничего!!!
Если мы "съедим" этот опус, то что осталось от побережья будет потеряно уже почти законно.
Этот вопрос вынесен на сессию 22 ноября. Что делать будем?

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> Если почти в тему, то грядет принятие Генплана. Уже ни для кого не кажется удивительным, что две эти темы сильно связаны. Фактически, в Генплане ничего не изменилось со времен Гурвица. В отношении побережья, вообще ничего!!!
> Если мы "съедим" этот опус, то что осталось от побережья будет потеряно уже почти законно.
> Этот вопрос вынесен на сессию 22 ноября. Что делать будем?


 Вот именно к Зиме, под шумок и Праздники они и хотят все это протолкнуть опять- ни Рондин ни Кивалов никуда не делись,а строили они при любых властях. Этот Генплан нельзя никак пропустить !!!

----------


## Mireille

> Если почти в тему, то грядет принятие Генплана. Уже ни для кого не кажется удивительным, что две эти темы сильно связаны. Фактически, в Генплане ничего не изменилось со времен Гурвица. В отношении побережья, вообще ничего!!!
> Если мы "съедим" этот опус, то что осталось от побережья будет потеряно уже почти законно.
> Этот вопрос вынесен на сессию 22 ноября. Что делать будем?


  Собирать подписи  против.

----------


## Sereg_K

Возвращение Генплана

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Магнолию раздерибанят.

http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/37678/

----------


## Rabin

http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/37678/ 

да повесточка у депутатов денежная.....
вместо гостиницы "Спартак" воткнуть какуюто хрень... вырубить парк вокруг к-т"Вымпел" под ТЦ... и раздерибанить кусок санаторной земли
на Французском.

----------


## JN

> Собирать подписи против.


 Эх! Подписи?
Знали бы Вы сколько уже подписей против застройки побережья собрано! Я конечно и еще раз подпишу. И собирать буду, если надо. Только не верю я в это. Вон Гончар онлайн собирает, при этом обязательно емэйл просит - спам рассылать.
Как по мне, так уже надо выходить всем на Думскую и выносить всю эту депутатню без разбора.

----------


## JN

> да повесточка у депутатов денежная.....


 Сколько же можно их кормить?

О, там Глазырин опять нарисовался, значит точно дрянь какую-то влепить на Дерибасовской хотят.

----------


## Pinky

ну, известное дело



без Тарпана не обошлось

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Как по мне, так уже надо выходить всем на Думскую и выносить всю эту депутатню без разбора.


 да, 22 числа на Думской.

----------


## Sereg_K

Дарт Вейдер пришёл в Одесскую мэрию за бесплатной землей

----------


## Сергей Дибров

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=58175&p=24375732&viewfull=1#post2  4375732

----------


## Mireille

> Эх! Подписи?
> Знали бы Вы сколько уже подписей против застройки побережья собрано! Я конечно и еще раз подпишу. И собирать буду, если надо. Только не верю я в это. Вон Гончар онлайн собирает, при этом обязательно емэйл просит - спам рассылать.
> Как по мне, так уже надо выходить всем на Думскую и выносить всю эту депутатню без разбора.


 100%

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Организаторы митинга 22.11.2011 просят участников взять с собой по две пустые пластиковые бутылки, чтобы опустить в них пару камешков или монеток - это позволит депутатам скорее услышать наше мнение.

----------


## Maf

> Организаторы митинга 22.11.2011 просят участников взять с собой по две пустые пластиковые бутылки, чтобы опустить в них пару камешков или монеток - это позволит депутатам скорее услышать наше мнение.


  Подробней можно?

----------


## Rabin

> Дарт Вейдер пришёл в Одесскую мэрию за бесплатной землей


 креативненько однако...
и как видно из ролика -принять заявление в установленной форме мэрии непроблема...
и нетрудно его подать... рассмотрят(30 дней) ,по итогам или землеотвод оформлять или отстаивать своё конституционное право на землю.
Дарт Вейдер -надеюсь будет последователен....

----------


## Скрытик

Да я даже уверен, что ему выделят участок в установленные сроки. Только находится этот участок на полях орошения...

----------


## JN

> Только ... на полях орошения...


 Однако, в заявлении модно место указать, а что, склоны свободны от застройки, и назначение у них рекреационное, и, якобы, не парк уже.
Я так в своем заявлении и напишу.  :smileflag:

----------


## Орди Тадер

> Однако, в заявлении модно место указать, а что, склоны свободны от застройки, и назначение у них рекреационное, и, якобы, не парк уже.
> Я так в своем заявлении и напишу.


 насколько мне известно наш Дарт Вейдер именно так и сделал

----------


## Турболей

Если даже на полях орошения выделять - города явно всем не хватит.

----------


## Mireille

> Если даже на полях орошения выделять - города явно всем не хватит.


 Надо торопиться. Все к мерии - записываться на участки.

----------


## Odnababka

Слишком много народу сразу могут прийти - давайте списки составлять (не более 100 человек в день). Каждый будет знать когда ему идти.

----------


## Sereg_K

Надо объявление дать: кто хочет получить свои 10 соток на городских склонах - приходите 22.11.2011 на Думскую площадь. Получится самый массовый митинг за все время Незалежности 
Очередь с вечера 21 будут занимать

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> Подробней можно?


 Французский бульвар, сегодня.

----------


## Rabin

> Однако, в заявлении модно место указать, а что, склоны свободны от застройки, и назначение у них рекреационное, и, якобы, не парк уже.
> Я так в своем заявлении и напишу.


 "для дачного строительства и садоводчества"
рядом с уже имеющимися участками тогоже назначения...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> В четверг в облгосадминистрации состоялось обсуждение процедуры утверждения генерального плана Одессы. Инициатором его проведения выступил комитет общественной экспертизы и доступа к публичной информации Общественного совета при облгосадминистрации, а организатором стала общественная организация «Демократический Альянс». 
> В результате обсуждений участники пришли к выводу, что вынесение генерального плана на утверждение ХІ сессии горсовета – незаконно.


 http://politikan.com.ua/1/1/0/41928.htm
оно же здесь:
http://forum.pravda.com.ua/read.php?2,211428257,211428667

----------


## Sereg_K

Мэрия Одессы: Мы не должны проводить общественные слушания по генплану

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Мэрия Одессы: Мы не должны проводить общественные слушания по генплану


 От гады!
Что только не придумают для того, чтобы обдурить народ и украсть свое.

----------


## JN

Это похоже на дезу. Впервые такая информация прошла при попытке Гурвица протолкнуть таки генплан под самый свой "занавес". Но с тех пор, кое-что изменилось.  :smileflag:  , и даже если какое-то разъяснение есть, в чем я лично сомневаюсь, оно уже не актуально.

----------


## Эрик

Сносят Otrada Beach Club. Ну, чуть-чуть сносят.

С целью продемонстрировать эффективность работы комиссии АП по проверке пляжей была назначена жертва: кафе Otrada Beach Club депутата-бютовца г-на Дябло. Кафе построено, как и все в этой зоне, без разрешительных документов.

Впрочем, есть и хитрость: снесено будет не здание кафе, а всего лишь легкий навес-шатер.

----------


## Олег.Л

Есть настороженно-приятная информация...типа нас услышали....

*Проект Генплана Одессы подкорректируют: снимут гриф и спасут склоны*

_Мы готовы к тому, чтобы отказаться от вызвавшей нарекания у одесситов точечной застройки приморской территории. Кроме того, из проекта уберут эти странные «рекреационно-гостиничные комплексы» на намывных островах и полуостровах. На наш взгляд, к таким вещам нужно подходить очень осторожно, по принципу «не навреди», ведь они могут серьезно повлиять на экологическую ситуацию»,_ 

http://dumskaya.net/news/proekt-genplana-odessy-podkorrektiruyut-grif-sni-016914/

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Есть настороженно-приятная информация...типа нас услышали....
> 
> *Проект Генплана Одессы подкорректируют: снимут гриф и спасут склоны*
> 
> _Мы готовы к тому, чтобы отказаться от вызвавшей нарекания у одесситов точечной застройки приморской территории. Кроме того, из проекта уберут эти странные «рекреационно-гостиничные комплексы» на намывных островах и полуостровах. На наш взгляд, к таким вещам нужно подходить очень осторожно, по принципу «не навреди», ведь они могут серьезно повлиять на экологическую ситуацию»,_ 
> 
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/proekt-genplana-odessy-podkorrektiruyut-grif-sni-016914/


 Но почему об этом сообщает какой-то расплывчатый "представитель ведомства"?
Шняга какая-то))

----------


## Mireille



----------


## Mireille

Спуск с Французского. Новострой внизу и над подъемом.

----------


## serg-shs

> *От гады!*
> Что только не придумают для того, чтобы обдурить народ и украсть свое.


 это о тех, кто голосовал за ПР и Кактуса? нельзя так.
Вообще тему стоит переименовать в "выпалывание растительности разрушающей бетонные площадки дачников на прибрежных склонах Одессы"
или "долой точечную застройку склонов - давай сплошную!!!"

----------


## Зетаджонс

Очередной опус прочла в прессе про захват Лагуны.Человек,входящий в комитет по борьбе с коррупцией,оказывается,БЕСПЛАТНО "получил" целый пляж с "придомовой территорией" у одесситов!
Интернет-издание «Рупор Одессы» опубликовало статью «Территория охраняется служебными собаками. «Китайская стена» Василия Хмельницкого». 
Мы считаем эту статью официальным запросом в адрес прокуратур города Одессы и Одесской области и не понимаем, почему прокурорские органы до сих пор обходят проблему незаконного отторжения от одесситов целого участка побережья, что помимо всего прочего грозит негативными техногенными последствиями. 
Почему молчит Государственная экологическая инспекция по охране окружающей природной среды Северо-Западного региона Черного моря? 
Мы требуем сноса забора вокруг владений новоявленного «одессита» Василия Хмельницкого!
Мы обращаемся ко всем неравнодушным жителям Южной Пальмиры с призывом объединяться ради спасения наших пляжей, иначе будет поздно и наше побережье, наше море захватят пришельцы, покровительствуемые нынешней городской властью. Вместе положим конец беспределу, творящемуся в городе!
Мы обращаемся также к заместителю председателя Одесского областного совета Алексею Гончаренко, призываем молодого политика и его команду продолжить акции по борьбе с незаконными ограждениями территорий, принадлежащих одесской громаде. Надеемся на энтузиазм, энергию и активную жизненную позицию А. Гончаренко, неравнодушного к проблемам одесситов. 
Мы рассчитываем, в очередной раз, и на принципиальную реакцию губернатора Эдуарда Матвийчука. 
Наша статья отправлена в Генпрокуратуру, Премьер-министру Украины и Президенту Украины. 

Биографическая справка: 
*Хмельницкий* Василий Иванович -* народный депутат Украины (фракция ПР), член Комитета ВРУ по вопросам борьбы с организованной преступностью*, один из ведущих бизнесменов страны. 
*Родился 10 сентября 1966 года в селе Баян-Аул Павлодарской области* ( Казахстан) в семье тракториста. В 1984 году в городе Ватутино Черкасской области окончил СПТУ по специальности "слесарь-сварщик". В 2002-м году, в возрасте 36 лет, окончил юридический факультет Национального университета им.Т.Шевченко в Киеве ( бакалавр права).
Работа, бизнес, политика
1984-1986 гг. - служба в армии. 
В 1987-1991 гг. работал газоэлектросварщиком, мастером строительно-монтажного управления в Ленинграде.
В 1991-1998 гг., имея средне-техническое образование, занимал различные должности в коммерческих структурах: заведующий информационно-аналитическим отделом советско-американского СП "Орими-Вуд" (Ленинград), директор АО "Данаприс", начальник информационно-аналитического отдела АО "Реал-Груп".
Занятия бизнесом успешно совмещает с политической карьерой, оставаясь на плаву благодаря своим деньгам, связям, способности оперативно менять политическую окраску и ориентацию. 
Хмельницкий - народный депутат Украины четырех созывов. В первый раз избран парламентарием в 1998 году по списку Партии зеленых Украины, был одним из главных спонсоров ПЗУ. 
На выборы 2002-го пошел в списке политического проекта супруги тогдашнего Президента Людмилы Кучмы "Жінки за майбутнє". Проект, несмотря на участие в нем таких состоятельных персон, как сам В.Хмельницкий или совладелец "Росукрэнерго" Дмитрий Фирташ, провалился. Тем не менее, бывший "зеленый" попал-таки в парламент: победил на довыборах в Мелитополе Запорожской области. 
В Верховной Раде IV созыва входил в лояльное к Кучме парламентское большинство, будучи членом депутатских групп "Народовластие, "Народный выбор" и "Союз". После "оранжевой" революции в июне 2005-го перешел во фракцию БЮТ. 
По списку того же БЮТ получил мандат нардепа в 2006 году, являясь членом партии "Батьківщина". Весной 2007-го вместе с еще несколькими "бютовцами" и "нашеукраинцами" перешел в состав коалиции в формате "Партия регионов - Соцпартия - Компартия". 
*В четвертый раз В.Хмельницкий стал нардепом осенью 2007-го по списку Партии регионов. Вошел в состав Комитета по вопросам борьбы с организованной преступностью и коррупцией.*

----------


## Эрик

Наконец объявился владелец "санатория"(меч ему в якиторию!).Интересно,Губернатор,проверяющие от Януковича такие же как нынешний(и предыдущий тоже)мэр?Тоесть реакции не будет,а будет бывший газоэлекторосварщик прилетать,как волшебник в голубом вертолёте и мы бесплатно посмотрим кино?Тогда нужно на всех митингах призывать против них!!!Это будет примерно звучать так:Банду Геть!!!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Класс! Лисице доверили стеречь курятники!  Предприниматель с сомнительной репутацией и опытом политического трансвестита руководит комитетом по вопросам борьбы с организованной преступностью и коррупцией! Да еще и в этом качестве получает в подарок от городской громады (читай - от всех нас) самый классный пляжик в городской черте.
И этот гопо-сварщик будет прилетать сюда на несколько дней в месяц, сохраняя за собой право собственности на 300 метров пляжа и шикарную виллу у моря, украденную у всех нас.
Ф топку регионалов!

----------


## Эрик

*Ф топку регионалов!* РЕГИОНАЛЫ ВОН ИЗ ОДЕССЫ!Вы убили брокеров Одессы(ваших уже начали отстреливать,правда),убиваете средний и малый бизнес,захватываете и большой(Музалёва,или как там его,перевели из директора одесских Таврий в какого то посла Кипра(что ли?ха ха).Вас ненавидят все здесь!!!А климова  вашего просто утопят в туалете работяги,которым он даже денег не заплатил за стадион,что янык "типа открывал"!Ну "типа" идите вон"!

----------


## Piniya Gofman

Та все они подонки! ШО эти, ШО другие.

----------


## SaMoVar

Абсолютно точно. Воевать со всеми нужно.

----------


## Эрик

_Мэр Одессы Алексей Костусев собирается победить коррупцию в муниципалитете, предложив всем, кому «мало», заняться предпринимательством.

«Со взяточниками будут беспощадно расправляться провоохранители как из прокуратуры, так и из милиции».
Алексей Костусев

Мэр Одессы Алексей Костусев собирается победить коррупцию в муниципалитете, предложив всем, кому «мало», заняться предпринимательством.
_Вы Кактусев,ой извините,Костусев начните с пляжа Лагуна!Покажите мэр вы или шестёрка у газоэлектросварщиков и рондиных.Слабо?А мы посмотрим и далее будем думать как со всеми вами "общаться".Фильм "Чужой" смотрели?

----------


## Эрик

> Спуск с Французского. Новострой внизу и над подъемом.


 Это регионалы во главе с Костусевым(да и Гурвицем -при нём начиналась стройка)отстаивают интересы громады.Пока дышим выхлопами от камазов на ТЗ,а скоро ещё и лимузины подключатся!Регион Одесса!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> Мэр Одессы Алексей Костусев собирается победить коррупцию в муниципалитете, предложив всем, кому «мало», заняться предпринимательством.


  Госслужащим запрещается ведение предпринимательской деятельности  :smileflag:

----------


## Sereg_K

> Мэр Одессы Алексей Костусев собирается победить коррупцию в муниципалитете


  Пчелы против меда!

----------


## sobaher

Не могу избавиться от мысли, что главными противниками застройки склонов являются небедные жители домов на склонах. Они не хотят чтобы вид моря с их окон был перегорожен другими такими же высотками. Вот и поднимают бучу, пользуясь доверчивостью одесситов. По сути дела Одессе жизненно необходима сквозная дорога вдоль всего побережья. Выиграют все. кроме разве что кучки хитрожопых богатеев, дома и виллы которых стоят на пути трассы.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Не могу избавиться от мысли, что главными противниками застройки склонов являются небедные жители домов на склонах. Они не хотят чтобы вид моря с их окон был перегорожен другими такими же высотками. Вот и поднимают бучу, пользуясь доверчивостью одесситов. По сути дела Одессе жизненно необходима сквозная дорога вдоль всего побережья. Выиграют все. кроме разве что кучки хитрожопых богатеев, дома и виллы которых стоят на пути трассы.


 Очередная гнилая отмазка.
А нефтеперабатывающий завод на склонах одесситам не необходим?
Или, может быть, нам нужно построить там сталелитейное производство?
Зачем на склонах дорога? Кому она там нужна?
Уж никак не одесситам.

----------


## Эрик

Я считаю,что дорога в обход ФБ нужна!Если по уму сделать(наверху склонов,было бы классно!!!)

----------


## Эрик

Стикон убил уже Фр.Бульвар!Вся брусчатка разбита!!!Я каждый день ездею и чертыхаюсь!Стикон выгоняет четвёртую 24-х этажку.Бетономешалки ,цементовозки гадят каждый день!гурвиц с качуком за свои взятки нагадили по-крупному нашему району!Ну никуда не денешься!!!А теперь 4000 человек с этих высоток позорных вынырнут на ФБ на своих машинах!Так что надо!Дорога ,МОЖЕТ,спасёт!!!Хотя,там где прошёл стикон - отравление выхлопами,мобильные вышки на крышах и прочая гадость это НОРМА!!!

----------


## Sereg_K

> Не могу избавиться от мысли, что главными противниками застройки склонов являются небедные жители домов на склонах.


  Что Вы курите? Я живу возле вокзала, склонов не вижу, но я категорически против их застройки.



> По сути дела Одессе жизненно необходима сквозная дорога вдоль всего побережья.


  При чем здесь вообще дорога к "точечной застройке" которая происходит сейчас? Как может, например, 22-этажное строение с двухуровневым паркингом разгрузить Французский бульвар?!




> Выиграют *все*. кроме разве что кучки хитрожопых богатеев, дома и виллы которых стоят на пути трассы.


  Можно поименно перечислить *всех*? По-видимому выиграет суперкучка суперхитрожопых супербогатеев? Оставив при этом простокучку простохитрожопых простобогатеев без вида на море?

----------


## Эрик

> При чем здесь вообще дорога к "точечной застройке" которая происходит сейчас? Как может, например, 22-этажное строение с двухуровневым паркингом разгрузить Французский бульвар?!


 Никак разгрузить не может,а тысячи новых жильцов с "Поскота Французского"( на своих машинах),коим наш бывший Пролетарский б-р стал из-за бесконечных высоток,возводимых на нём, превратили его в сплошную пробку,которая и им не даст того удовольствия,за которым они туда переезжают.Необходимо решать транспортную проблему,если не переносом трамвайного полотна на середину(как на Преображенской) так дорогой по верхней части склонов.Не все же так убого думают как рондин,выстраивая отели на трассе здоровья.

----------


## Буджак

> Не могу избавиться от мысли, что главными противниками застройки склонов являются небедные жители домов на склонах. Они не хотят чтобы вид моря с их окон был перегорожен другими такими же высотками. Вот и поднимают бучу, пользуясь доверчивостью одесситов. По сути дела Одессе жизненно необходима сквозная дорога вдоль всего побережья. Выиграют все. кроме разве что кучки хитрожопых богатеев, дома и виллы которых стоят на пути трассы.


 А Вы постарайтесь избавиться от этой мысли. Даже очень небедные одесситы, живущие в очень хороших домах в шаговой доступности от склонов, против их застройки совсем по другой причине. И такие одесситы - лишь капля в море среди тех, кто хочет, чтобы склоны были парком, чтобы там не шныряли машины, не было стоянок, высоток и ночных клубов.

----------


## SaMoVar

К сожалению, многие не хотят, но попу от стула оторвать тоже не хотят. Этим и пользуются власть предержащие... Сколько раз наблюдал мощные выбросы "народного гнева" на форумах и новостных сайтах - но выливалось всё это в 1-2 человека реально примыкавших к тем, кто действительно хоть что-то делает.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я считаю,что дорога в обход ФБ нужна!Если по уму сделать(наверху склонов,было бы классно!!!)


 Вы считаете очень неправильно. 
Избавиться от пробок можно только применяя комплексные решения на территории всего города. Например, за счет расширения проспекта Шевченко или в самом крайнем случае - Французского бульвара. Не мешает продумать систему развязок - как подземных так и надзамных - на Краснова-Среднефонтанской и Водопроводеой - Люстдорфской дороге а также расширение этих улиц.
 Это тоже может подразгрузить ФБ от транзитного транспорта.


А Склоны вообще надо сделать городским ЗАПОВЕДНИКОМ и забыть раз и навсегда даже о гипотетической возможности их застройки.

----------


## Эрик

> Вы считаете очень неправильно. 
> Избавиться от пробок можно только применяя комплексные решения на территории всего города. Например, за счет расширения проспекта Шевченко или в самом крайнем случае - Французского бульвара. Не мешает продумать систему развязок - как подземных так и надзамных - на Краснова-Среднефонтанской и Водопроводеой - Люстдорфской дороге а также расширение этих улиц.
>  Это тоже может подразгрузить ФБ от транзитного транспорта.
> 
> 
> А Склоны вообще надо сделать городским ЗАПОВЕДНИКОМ и забыть раз и навсегда даже о гипотетической возможности их застройки.


 Да я согласен,но где город найдёт средства?К тому же люди начнут "выступать" против спиливания деревьях,что неизбежно при такой реконструкции.Но время "Х" неуклонно приближается.Многие не хотят этого понять,как например не понимают,что полчища бродячих псов на улицах города это опасно для них же самих.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да я согласен,но где город найдёт средства?К тому же люди начнут "выступать" против спиливания деревьях,что неизбежно при такой реконструкции.Но время "Х" неуклонно приближается.Многие не хотят этого понять,как например не понимают,что полчища бродячих псов на улицах города это опасно для них же самих.


 Какое отношение к обсуждаемой теме имеют бродячие псы, знаете, вероятно, только Вы сами)))

Что до стоимости дорог, то и ребенку ясно, что расширение существующей и расположенной на ровном месте дороги НА ПОРЯДКИ  дешевле ее строительства на склоне из осадочных пород.

----------


## serg-shs

> К сожалению, многие не хотят, но попу от стула оторвать тоже не хотят. Этим и пользуются власть предержащие... Сколько раз наблюдал мощные выбросы "народного гнева" на форумах и новостных сайтах - но выливалось всё это в 1-2 человека реально примыкавших к тем, кто действительно хоть что-то делает.


 да потому, что с системой нужно бороться системно. Ну не любят люди заниматься безрезультативными делами, а власть придержащие из кожи вон лезут, что б всяческие выступления превращались в пар.

----------


## filippof

Простите...

Но склоны мы уже прое.  Бали, и это факт. В современной системе единственное, что остановитьь может застройку, так это экономический кризис и отсутствие спроса на недвижимость в этом районе....

при этом, никакой кризис не может остановить саму передачу этих склонов частным компаниям... только ещё и не дорого... ведь что интересно... когда начинают строить, выясняется, что и разрешение и право собственности или арендв полученно не вчера, а позапозавчера)))) то есть, контролировать процесс невозможно))))...

У меня есть одитн рецепт)))))

----------


## filippof

> Никак разгрузить не может,а тысячи новых жильцов с "Поскота Французского"( на своих машинах),коим наш бывший Пролетарский б-р стал из-за бесконечных высоток,возводимых на нём, превратили его в сплошную пробку,которая и им не даст того удовольствия,за которым они туда переезжают.Необходимо решать транспортную проблему,если не переносом трамвайного полотна на середину(как на Преображенской) так дорогой по верхней части склонов.Не все же так убого думают как рондин,выстраивая отели на трассе здоровья.


 Если склоны застраивать, то "трассу здоровья" нужно делать полноценной транспортной магистралью... да и ресторанам-клубам это надо... даже киоскам-будкам...

у меня другое предложение... может город Одесса перенести куда-нить, чтоб не мешал))))


Но ведь, что интересно.... все клубы той же Аркадии такие дорогие и престижные только потому, что они одесские...... ведь Грибовка или Затока круче и дешевле в разы....

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> У меня есть одитн рецепт)))))


 Динамит?
В смысле - много?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Если склоны застраивать, то "трассу здоровья" нужно делать полноценной транспортной магистралью... да и ресторанам-клубам это надо... даже киоскам-будкам...


 Застройку склонов нельзя допускать даже гипотетически.
Одесситы - против!

----------


## SaMoVar

Застройку склонов уже допустили. Но склоны ещё не проиграны. Многие проекты так и не прошли. Многое заморожено. И вина всему - работа одесситов. Не всё уходит "в свисток". Многое удаётся реально остановить. То, что не останавливается - тормозится, увеличивая расходную часть проектов и добавляя головную боль владельцам участков на склонах. Не всё так плохо.

----------


## filippof

> Динамит?
> В смысле - много?


 У Булгакова было..... про "навести порядок"..... "*Дайте мне 1000 человек в подчинение, право расстреливать на месте и пенсию семье, когда меня убъют*"))))))))))))))))

----------


## serg-shs

> Простите...
> 
> *Но склоны мы уже прое.  Бали,* и это факт. В современной системе единственное, что остановитьь может застройку, так это экономический кризис и отсутствие спроса на недвижимость в этом районе....
> 
> при этом, никакой кризис не может остановить саму передачу этих склонов частным компаниям... только ещё и не дорого... ведь что интересно... когда начинают строить, выясняется, что и разрешение и право собственности или арендв полученно не вчера, а позапозавчера)))) то есть, контролировать процесс невозможно))))...
> 
> У меня есть одитн рецепт)))))


 ничто не бывает навсегда... 
Кстати, вселяющиеся в дома потенциально находящиеся на склонах легко могут оказаться и без кварти, сбережений и даже могут быть должны за востановление зелёной зоны, как инвесторы - соответственно соучастники преступления . Причём это всё может быть проведено по реально действующим законам. И самое главное - это уже близко. 
 Совет "крутэлыкам": не ставьте себя выше других, не покушайтесь на общественную собственность- это самое глупое, что есть в человеке (и хоть какую-то книжку по истории почитайте, чем такие "возвышения" заканчиваются в 99% случаев  )

----------


## filippof

> ничто не бывает навсегда... 
> Кстати, вселяющиеся в дома потенциально находящиеся на склонах легко могут оказаться и без кварти, сбережений и даже могут быть должны за востановление зелёной зоны, как инвесторы - соответственно соучастники преступления . Причём это всё может быть проведено по реально действующим законам. И самое главное - это уже близко. 
>  Совет "крутэлыкам": не ставьте себя выше других, не покушайтесь на общественную собственность- это самое глупое, что есть в человеке (и хоть какую-то книжку по истории почитайте, чем такие "возвышения" заканчиваются в 99% случаев  )


 Спорное заявление. Такие "наведения справедливости", как правило происходят если и по закону, то в период полного паралича законодательства... (что мы сегодня и наблюдаем).
Но жизнь человеческая быстротечна, скорее пострадают наследники и покупатели добросовестные... опять таки, в большинстве случаев пострадают они и без насилия, эти все здания, на этих территориях, упадут очень быстро, лет за 50 точно)))) только земля за собственниками зданий останется....
Естественно, через 50 лет это будут совсем другие люди...

Но никто и никогда не востановит уникальное инженерное сооружение, коим являются склоны... Сооруженние, возводимое три десятка лет за невероятные деньги... деньги, за которые можно намыть территорию на северном полюсе, назвать Нью-Украина и переселить туда всех наших чиновников и депутатов)

----------


## serg-shs

> Спорное заявление. Такие "наведения справедливости", как правило происходят если и по закону, то в период полного паралича законодательства... (что мы сегодня и наблюдаем).
> Но жизнь человеческая быстротечна, скорее пострадают наследники и покупатели добросовестные... опять таки, в большинстве случаев пострадают они и без насилия, эти все здания, на этих территориях, упадут очень быстро, лет за 50 точно)))) только земля за собственниками зданий останется....
> Естественно, через 50 лет это будут совсем другие люди...
> 
> Но никто и никогда не востановит уникальное инженерное сооружение, коим являются склоны... Сооруженние, возводимое три десятка лет за невероятные деньги... деньги, за которые можно намыть территорию на северном полюсе, назвать Нью-Украина и переселить туда всех наших чиновников и депутатов)


 ну что ж - будем посмотреть, когда будет возможность - "поблагодарим". Самое лучшее сейчас для отдельных неравнодушных искать единомышленников и самоорганизовываться или присоединяться к неким уже организованным обьединениям - так может и не очень быстро, но в любом случае - намного быстрее, чем есть сейчас.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Одесса, Февраль 01 (Новый Регион, Елена Соломина) – В Одессе остановлено строительство 24-этажного гостиничного комплекса прямо на берегу моря возле бывшего санатория «Россия».

Как пишет издание «Думская», с начала января на объекте, который возводит фирма «Хай-Райз Констракшнз» (принадлежит сбежавшему из Соцпартии и изгнанному из «Фронта перемен» депутату горсовета Владимиру Рондину) не наблюдается никакой активности. Рабочие успели построить 15-ть этажей.

Вице-мэр Александр Орлов подтвердил изданию, что работы там действительно не ведутся. По его словам, это связано с проблемами, которые возникли у «Хай-Райза» в связи с проверками различных контролирующих структур, а также с тяжелым финансовым положением компании.

«Сейчас мы совместно с ними решаем вопрос, как сделать так, чтобы в курортной зоне не появился недострой», – сказал Орлов.

Отметим, что возведение этой гостиницы, оператором которой должна стать международная корпорация «Суиссотель», первоначально было заявлено как «берегоукрепительные работы». Прокуратура города подавала протест в горсовет, требуя отменить стройку как незаконную: на Украине запрещено строить ближе, чем в 100 метрах от моря, – но депутаты протест отклонили. Тогда прокуратура обратилась в суд, однако иск не был удовлетворен.

Во время строительства «Хай-Райз» даже перенес почти на 10 метров ближе к склонам Трассу здоровья – якобы на два месяца – пока будут рыть подземный туннель и паркинг. Указанные два месяца истекли еще летом 2010 года, а Трасса здоровья и ныне там.


http://www.nr2.ru/odessa/370440.html

И еще тут:
http://dumskaya.net/news/v-odesse-zamorogeno-stroitelstvo-vysotki-na-plya-017265/
с картинками))

----------


## Politmaker

> ну что ж - будем посмотреть, когда будет возможность - "поблагодарим". Самое лучшее сейчас для отдельных неравнодушных искать единомышленников и самоорганизовываться или присоединяться к неким уже организованным обьединениям - так может и не очень быстро, но в любом случае - намного быстрее, чем есть сейчас.


 Со статистикой конечно не поспоришь, но отчаиваться тоже не стоит. Говорят что самый действенный способ воздействия - собирать подписи, только надо их как-то заверить  (подробностей не знаю, я не юрист к сожалению).

----------


## serg-shs

> Со статистикой конечно не поспоришь, но отчаиваться тоже не стоит. Говорят что самый действенный способ воздействия - собирать подписи, только надо их как-то заверить  (подробностей не знаю, я не юрист к сожалению).


 плевать они хотели на подписи (мы собрали по одному вопросу почти 1000 и что? - отмаза перепасовка и т.п.) Хочешь сделать хорошо - делай сам, хочешь хорошую власть - создавай власть самостоятельно - иначе никак. Они вообще распаясались - пора за вила и лопаты (по призыву Азарова)

----------


## SaMoVar

Объявили о приёме предложений по изменению в генплан. Срок маленький((( Нужно же с этой махиной ознакомиться сначала... Будем решать.

----------


## serg-shs

> Объявили о приёме предложений по изменению в генплан. Срок маленький((( Нужно же с этой махиной ознакомиться сначала... Будем решать.


 Ничего - зато они порядочные сроки получат...

----------


## Nadinia

> Ничего - зато они порядочные сроки получат...


 Как знать)
Но оптимизма вам не занимать конечно.

----------


## serg-shs

> Как знать)
> Но оптимизма вам не занимать конечно.


 Да бросьте, какой оптимизм? Вероятно, мало кто, из тех кто меня знает, относит меня к оптимистам или песимистам. Во всяком случаэ я такие характеристики слышу достаточно редко  .
 А алгоритм тут очень простой - или они садятся, ложаться или оооооооооочень многие прикупают белые тапочки, простынку и на кладбище, ... но и там их обложат каким-то налогом или как-то раком поставят. 
 Можно как угодно плохо думать о народонаселении Украины (да и я бывает, грешу  ) но людям есть с чем сравнивать у людей есть потенциал, а это так или иначе приведёт к реформированию общества. Собственно даже до жителей Донбаса дошло, что их банально поимели... 
(да и сами посмотрите - года полтора, год назад мне бы "в пику" ооооооооой как много бы написали и чего-то выдумали бы по поводу бана и т.п. , а теперь - просто молчат  )

----------


## Politmaker

> плевать они хотели на подписи (мы собрали по одному вопросу почти 1000 и что? - отмаза перепасовка и т.п.) Хочешь сделать хорошо - делай сам, хочешь хорошую власть - создавай власть самостоятельно - иначе никак. Они вообще распаясались - пора за вила и лопаты (по призыву Азарова)


 С нашим менталитетом на настоящий момент, а вернее с той ленью, которой пропитаны многие украинцы, многие даже вилы не будут брать, т.к. неохота делать что-то лишнее, выйти на мороз ради идеи. У народа давно нет того источника энергии, который давал бы им надежду на то, что их действия будут оценены правильно.

----------


## serg-shs

> С нашим менталитетом на настоящий момент, а вернее с той ленью, которой пропитаны многие украинцы, многие даже вилы не будут брать, т.к. неохота делать что-то лишнее, выйти на мороз ради идеи. У народа давно нет того источника энергии, который давал бы им надежду на то, что их действия будут оценены правильно.


 ну почему? - ради идеи много народу выходит. Например, ради идеи накормить семью. И не то что на мороз - в шахту лезут и т.п. Но к сожалению, доморощенные наполеоны и ганди отбили всякую охоту к уличному протесту.

----------


## Politmaker

> ну почему? - ради идеи много народу выходит. Например, ради идеи накормить семью. И не то что на мороз - в шахту лезут и т.п. Но к сожалению, доморощенные наполеоны и ганди отбили всякую охоту к уличному протесту.


 Что есть то есть, последнее время в народе вообще какая-то массовая апатия...

----------


## serg-shs

Ну , апатия...

----------


## serg-shs

> Как знать)
> Но оптимизма вам не занимать конечно.


 А тут я скептик  
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1243382

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А тут я скептик  
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1243382


 Н-да. Скорее - нет, чем - да.

----------


## Эрик

_1 ноября «Рупор Одессы» разместил материал Семена Корчагина «Территория охраняется служебными собаками! "Китайская стена" Василия Хмельницкого...», в которой была поднята актуальнейшая для Южной Пальмиры тема — застройки морского побережья. Прошло три с половиной месяца. За это время общественно-политические силы проводили различные акции, митинги, флэш-мобы, поднимались и утихали скандалы с продажей рекреационной земли, строительством, рейдерством, коррупцией. Однако, как ни странно, тема «великой стройки» Хмельницкого оставалась без комментариев (а может на неё наложено табу?).
Несмотря на то, что перегорожен выход к морю, а у одесситов фактически забрали пляж — в корридорах власти абсолютная тишина. 
озникает вопрос: чем объясняется такой избирательный подход к вилле В.Хмельницкого? Выходит, что олигарх Хмельницкий — фигура неприкосновенная?
Почему молчит прокуратура?! 
«Рупор Одессы» обращается к новому прокурору Одесской области Степану Молицкому с убедительной просьбой расследовать законность постройки и вынести свой справедливый вердикт. Просим считать это официальным запросом от имени нескольких тысяч одесситов, поддержавших нашу позицию.

_Действительно,почему?

----------


## olegory_

> _«Территория охраняется служебными собаками! "Китайская стена" Василия Хмельницкого...»,
> 
> _Действительно,почему?


     Прочел Вашу статью. Давно было интересно- кто там за заборчиком поселился. А основание на котором Василий там "поселился", Вы не "накопали":  выделение участка, или он был у какого-то вуза отчужден(отобран)? Там територия с давних времен закрытая, откуда "ноги растут"?! Страна должна знать своих "героев", не только сидящих на Думской.

----------


## dron007

А в чей забор упирается Аркадия? Вправо если идти. Когда море было замёрзшее, туда стало возможным зайти по льду. Красиво обмёрзшая территория:


Но быстренько сверху нарисовался охранник в камуфляже, сказал, что это частная территория. На вопрос, как море может быть частной территорией, сказал, что эти вопросы к горсовету.

----------


## olegory_

Красиво! Не узнаю ничего. Это выше плит  забот, не доходя Морской симфонии? Там лет 10-15 были не достроечные домики из силикатного кирпича, а потом обновили забор...

----------


## dron007

Это перегороженная забором дорога, по которой когда-то давно из Аркадии до 8-й можно было идти, а потом началась стройка. Видимо, стройка завершилась, а территорию так и прибрали к рукам.

----------


## serg-shs

ТВ 100% (ОНТ) сегодня в 19-00 обещало прямой эфир по поводу Ген плана застройки города, в котором, кстати, предполагается застройка склонов от и до. (джинсы пока не замечено)

что-то видно не срослось с передачей по генплану или я что-то не так понял. Сори, если что

----------


## Эрик

Сначала Лагуна,теперь Аркадия!Все властные только набивают карманы.Им плевать на людей!ОСОБЕННО НЫНЕШНЕЙ власти!!!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Это в Аркадии?

----------


## aliaodessa

> Это в Аркадии?


 да. на месте Тропикано .
делают бетонную подушку под капстроение.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> да. на месте Тропикано .
> делают бетонную подушку под капстроение.


 А как Костусев голосил, что не позволит застраивать берег Аркадии...
Эти скоты все разбазарят, все захапают, все продадут сами себе.
эх, Украина, дай ответ, когда закончится вся эта вакханалия?
Но нет ответа...(((

----------


## dron007

Сегодня вечером там уже 2 бетономешалки и кран для залива бетоном стояли. Круглые сутки работают, похоже, спешат.

----------


## Эрик

> А как Костусев голосил, что не позволит застраивать берег Аркадии...
> Эти скоты все разбазарят, все захапают, все продадут сами себе.
> эх, Украина, дай ответ, когда закончится вся эта вакханалия?
> Но нет ответа...(((


  Очевидно никогда.Яркий пример та же Лагуна.При Боделане её украли и отгородили.При Гурвице начали строить дачи бывшего сварщика Васи Хмельницкого(Родился 10 сентября 1966 года в селе Баян-Аул Павлодарской области ( Казахстан) в семье тракториста. В 1984 году в городе Ватутино Черкасской области окончил СПТУ по специальности "слесарь-сварщик".В 1987-1991 гг. работал газоэлектросварщиком, мастером строительно-монтажного управления в Ленинграде.По списку того же БЮТ получил мандат нардепа в 2006 году, являясь членом партии "Батьківщина". Так и хочется сказать:Юля "спасибо "тебе за Васю),а ныне олигарха.Причём когда начали поднимать шумиху вокруг украденного у одесситов побережья "находчивый" Гурвиц прилепил там на заборе табличку,что там строится Пансионат.А теперь уже при Костусеве и Матвейчуке-правдолюбе(1 ноября интернет-издание «Рупор Одессы» опубликовало статью «Территория охраняется служебными собаками. «Китайская стена» Василия Хмельницкого». Мы считаем эту статью официальным запросом в адрес прокуратур города Одессы и Одесской области и не понимаем, почему прокурорские органы до сих пор обходят проблему незаконного отторжения от одесситов целого участка побережья, что помимо всего прочего грозит негативными техногенными последствиями. Мы рассчитываем, в очередной раз, и на принципиальную реакцию губернатора Эдуарда Матвийчука. 
Наша статья отправлена в Генпрокуратуру, Премьер-министру Украины и Президенту Украины. )
 заканчивают эту наглую стройку.Причём туда уже и яхты заходят и вертолёты приземляются.Так что при любой власти враньё и бардак!

----------


## serg-shs

Нам нужен свой депутат

----------


## Эрик

Сегодня,гуляя на трассе здоровья,точнее гоняя на велике,насчитал 6 авто за полтора часа!Блин,ну какой бардак!И это ещё не лето!Гурвиц хоть пытался делать лицо,а эти что сейчас просто выглядят быдлом!

----------


## serg-shs

> Уже работаем по этому вопросу!Если поддержите - всё срастётся!Следите за прессой.


 Нет, для начала я (ну и другие, если захотят  ) должен его выдвинуть - потом и буду выбирать (за чмо я не проголосую, будь он трижды опозиционный - хватит, сколько можно). Ну и ссылку какую- никакую желательно.

----------


## dron007

Половину одесского пляжа зальют бетоном (Фото):
http://dumskaya.net/news/polovinu-odesskogo-plyaga-zalyut-betonom-foto-017945/

----------


## serg-shs

Покращення вже зараз!!!

----------


## _A_l_

> Половину одесского пляжа зальют бетоном (Фото):  http://dumskaya.net/news/polovinu-odesskogo-plyaga-zalyut-betonom-foto-017945/


 "Строители рассказали «Думской», что на месте просуществовавших с середины 90-х водных горок была расчищена площадка. Сейчас здесь идет подготовка для строительства бетонной подушки-основания под некое капитальное строение. Правда, что именно обоснуется на пляже в Аркадии, *рабочие рассказывать отказались*."
А зря они отказались! Не назвавший себя фотокорреспондент «Думской», наверное бы, удивился!

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> "Строители рассказали «Думской», что на месте просуществовавших с середины 90-х водных горок была расчищена площадка. Сейчас здесь идет подготовка для строительства бетонной подушки-основания под некое капитальное строение. Правда, что именно обоснуется на пляже в Аркадии, *рабочие рассказывать отказались*."
> А зря они отказались! Не назвавший себя фотокорреспондент «Думской», наверное бы, удивился!


 Если вам есть что сказать, то скажите. В любом случае капитальное строительство на пляже запрещено. Или вы будете спорить, что это пляж? Или что запрещено?

----------


## Milkaway

Надобно некоторым товарищам у власти подарить книжку - полезную и главное антикварную - они любят антиквариат, а книжка -  лучший подарок ... Книжка очень поучительна и в ближайшем будущем снова будет актуальна - называется ,,КАПИТАЛ,, Карла Маркса.
Там - кто не помнит - есть один интересный постулат о том, что может, не дай Бог, случиться, если вдруг ,,верхи,, извините не смогут, а ,,низы,, увы уже не захотят ... 
Читайте книги - книги источник ЗНАНИЙ ...

----------


## _A_l_

> Если вам есть что сказать, то скажите. В любом случае капитальное строительство на пляже запрещено. Или вы будете спорить, что это пляж? Или что запрещено?


  Зачем спорить? Просто то, что тут строится - вовсе не "капитальное строительство". Да и строится по Решению горсовета ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Зачем спорить? Просто то, что тут строится - вовсе не "капитальное строительство". Да и строится по Решению горсовета ...


 
Точно ... это берегоукрепительные работы ...

----------


## coder_ak

Пляжный сезон скоро, надо быстро возводить строения. Но вы не переживайте, ничего страшного. Сейчас недо-мер прибежит, посмотрит со своей разношерстной свитой, скажет, что ничего страшного, люди строят, для одесситов пляжей хватает. Потом горе-губернатор из кабинета пальчиком помашет, пообещает разобраться и всех виновных высечь розгами. Где-то к августу месяцу подтянется прокуратура с протестом, наложат арест и потребуют всё снести. ...что и будет выполнено где-то в ноябре-декабре, когда оно уже отработает вложенные деньги.

Голосуйте дальше за эту партию, за этих мэров. Видимо оно достойны тех, кто за них голосует.

----------


## Скрытик

И ведь что самое страшное - опять пойдут и опять выберут. подавляющим большинством голосов.

----------


## coder_ak

*Скрытик*, самое страшное в том, что кого не выбери, лица там не поменяются и помыслы их останутся те же.
Но народ пассивен и баланс сил не нарушается.

----------


## _A_l_

> *Скрытик*, самое страшное в том, что кого не выбери, лица там не поменяются и помыслы их останутся те же. Но народ пассивен и баланс сил не нарушается.


 Из этого явно следует, что население имеет именно такую власть, против которой не возражает большинство этого населения.

----------


## Эрик

> Где-то к августу месяцу подтянется прокуратура с протестом


 Ой да не до нас прокуратуре.Она вон чем занята.
Цитата:
_Как сообщают очевидцы, автомобиль «Тойота Ленд Крузер» с прокурорским пропуском на лобовом стекле некоторое время стоял у стихийного рынка. Его водитель поссорился с торговцами после того, как справил малую нужду под дерево.
Разъяренный ссорой, мужчина заскочил во внедорожник, запустил мотор и въехал в торговые точки на тротуаре, где разметал лотки, сбил прохожего и ударил легковушку «Дэу». Свидетели говорят, что водитель авто был пьян, что называется, «в драбадан»: когда после аварии он вышел из внедорожника, то не держался на ногах. Любопытно, что сотрудников Госавтоинспекции на месте происшествия не было, его осматривали милиционеры, а виновника в неизвестном направлении увезли родственники. Вряд ли на наркологическую экспертизу.

_

----------


## serg-shs

> Надобно некоторым товарищам у власти подарить книжку - полезную и главное антикварную - они любят антиквариат, а книжка -  лучший подарок ... Книжка очень поучительна и в ближайшем будущем снова будет актуальна - называется ,,КАПИТАЛ,, Карла Маркса.
> Там - кто не помнит - есть один интересный постулат о том, что может, не дай Бог, случиться, если вдруг ,,верхи,, извините не смогут, а ,,низы,, увы уже не захотят ... 
> Читайте книги - книги источник ЗНАНИЙ ...


 4 ре томика подержаных около 1000 грн колеблются. Подарите лучше мне - я её почитаю. (а то с монитора не удобно) . А то тем, которым Вы чего-то хотите подарить - ониж навыкам чтения не обучены

----------


## serg-shs

> Зачем спорить? Просто то, что тут строится - вовсе не "капитальное строительство". Да и строится по Решению горсовета ...


 Интересный Вы, типа, человек, Не говорите, что строится, но при этом точно утверждаете что по "Решению горсовета" (это по решению тех о ком тюрьма уже давно плачет) , какого именно решения? А то что *не* "капитальное строительство" проводится с помощью железобетона - ну так это все давно знают - сколько малых 10ти этажных  архитектурных форм построено в городе.

----------


## serg-shs

> *Скрытик*, самое страшное в том, что кого не выбери, лица там не поменяются и помыслы их останутся те же.
> Но народ пассивен и баланс сил не нарушается.


  не хватало еще активности при такой степени идиотизма. Вы представьте толпа активных, деятельных идиотов.




> И ведь что самое страшное - опять пойдут и опять выберут. подавляющим большинством голосов.


 Верность - это боугодное деяние. Ну как в семьях бывает: муж (жена) гуляет по чёрному, бухает , но на праздник подлизывается - цветы, накртытый столик, дешёвые понты в общем. И опять любоВ, верность и т.п. И на эту любов РПЦ с Кирюшей и бласословляет

----------


## serg-shs

> Из этого явно следует, что население имеет именно такую власть, против которой не возражает большинство этого населения.


 ваша информация не соответствует истине, кстати. Но мечтать можно.

----------


## Milkaway

> 4 ре томика подержаных около 1000 грн колеблются. Подарите лучше мне - я её почитаю. (а то с монитора не удобно) . А то тем, которым Вы чего-то хотите подарить - ониж навыкам чтения не обучены


 У меня уже нет ,,КАПИТАЛА,, ни в прямом ни в переносном смысле... но ,,светлая память,, - осталась...
Покупать, конечно, специально не надо...дороговато...да и четыре тома - я с Вами согласна - не осилят.
Можно, например, найти и подарить небольшую зелененькую книжечку ,,Переписка Энгельса с Каутским,, - это даже товарищ Полиграф Полиграфович Шариков почитывал... наши точно должны осилить...
Или - чтоб совсем коротко и ясно - Апрельские тезисы  - Ленина Владимира Ильича....
Классика жанра - расширяет сознание - если оно, конечно, есть ...

----------


## serg-shs

> У меня уже нет ,,КАПИТАЛА,, ни в прямом ни в переносном смысле... но ,,светлая память,, - осталась...
> Покупать, конечно, специально не надо...дороговато...да и четыре тома - я с Вами согласна - не осилят.
> Можно, например, найти и подарить небольшую зелененькую книжечку ,,Переписка Энгельса с Каутским,, - это даже товарищ Полиграф Полиграфович Шариков почитывал... наши точно должны осилить...
> Или - чтоб совсем коротко и ясно - Апрельские тезисы  - Ленина Владимира Ильича....
> Классика жанра - расширяет сознание - если оно, конечно, есть ...


 "Апрельские тезисы" - да столько текста они за всю школу все вместе взятые не прочли. Букварь и у того прочитаты только первые страницы. Что у Вас за фантазии? 
ТОЛЬКО В КОМИКСАХ,  МУЛЬТИКАХ ИЛИ НА НАТУРЕ!

----------


## aliaodessa

летом в Аркадии вместо "Тропикано" откроют турецкий мега-клуб AURA "Секрет".
Некий бизнесмен из Турции строит новый ночной клуб, который по размерам будет больше клуба «Рай» и «Ибицы». Прототип заведения под названием AURA уже работает не один год в турецком городе Кемер и считается одним из главных клубов заморского города. Туда толпами стекаются туристы, а российские звезды считают тамошнюю сцену вторым домом. За последний год в AURA отметились Тимати, Нюша, DJ Smash, Квест пистолс, Ногано и многие другие

----------


## Milkaway

> "Апрельские тезисы" - да столько текста они за всю школу все вместе взятые не прочли. Букварь и у того прочитаты только первые страницы. Что у Вас за фантазии? 
> ТОЛЬКО В КОМИКСАХ,  МУЛЬТИКАХ ИЛИ НА НАТУРЕ!


 А в советское время для не особо ,,подкованных,, товарищей были даже Университеты Марксизма-Ленинизма... может пробил час -  на общественных началах ,,возродить традицию,, - регулярно проводить выездные добровольно-принудительные ,,Политические ликбеззззы,, с раздачей особо нерадивым депутатам ,,памяток,,... чтобы не забывали, что исторические периоды имеют научно доказанную цикличность - всё рано или поздно повториться ... ,,ибо не знающий прошлого не имеет будущего,,.........
Да, чё-то я размечталась ............................

----------


## serg-shs

> летом в Аркадии вместо "Тропикано" откроют турецкий мега-клуб AURA "Секрет".
> Некий бизнесмен из Турции строит новый ночной клуб, который по размерам будет больше клуба «Рай» и «Ибицы». Прототип заведения под названием AURA уже работает не один год в турецком городе Кемер и считается одним из главных клубов заморского города. Туда толпами стекаются туристы, а российские звезды считают тамошнюю сцену вторым домом. За последний год в AURA отметились Тимати, Нюша, DJ Smash, Квест пистолс, Ногано и многие другие


 Нахрена о мне и еще 1000 000 человек нужен?

----------


## seredag

> летом в Аркадии вместо "Тропикано" откроют турецкий мега-клуб AURA "Секрет".
> Некий бизнесмен из Турции строит новый ночной клуб, который по размерам будет больше клуба «Рай» и «Ибицы». Прототип заведения под названием AURA уже работает не один год в турецком городе Кемер и считается одним из главных клубов заморского города. Туда толпами стекаются туристы, а российские звезды считают тамошнюю сцену вторым домом. За последний год в AURA отметились Тимати, Нюша, DJ Smash, Квест пистолс, Ногано и многие другие


 Да я тоже вот сегодня увидела такую информацию 

http://www.domik.net/novosti/v-odesse-stroyat-superklub--n156678.html

*"В Одессе строят суперклуб "*

----------


## serg-shs

> Да я тоже вот сегодня увидела такую информацию 
> 
> http://www.domik.net/novosti/v-odesse-stroyat-superklub--n156678.html
> 
> *"В Одессе строят суперклуб "*


 И это не может не радовать. Части народонаселения будет где заштырится, договорится о том, что б оттарабанится и вообще поколбасится...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> И это не может не радовать. Части народонаселения будет где заштырится, договорится о том, что б оттарабанится и вообще поколбасится...


 Еще как радует!!! Ура!
Когда уже застроят все пляжи! Надоело это море противное! Срубим все деревья в парках и застроим их домами!

----------


## serg-shs

да, что-то они тянут. Не знают, что у народонаселения штаны спущены и оно ГОТОВО....

----------


## coder_ak

Цирковая программа...



> Мэр так же объяснил, с чем была связана некоторая задержка реагирования городских инстанций.
> «Когда какая-то стройка происходит без документов, нас не предупреждают. Нужно сначала заметить, что начались работы и тогда уже прекратить это, — заявил Алексей Костусев, — Разве, за время работы моей администрации на побережье появилось хоть одно новое строение?».


 http://dumskaya.net/news/aleksej-kostusev-stroitelstvo-na-plyage-v-arkadi-018083/

Видно "заметить" надо именно тогда, когда уже всё залито бетоном и можно сказать, что пляж уже потерян.

----------


## coder_ak

Кстати, немного не в тему, но дабы не поднимать из небытия старые топики.
А что это такое строится на Екатерининской? Сегодня внезапно поднял голову, а там уже целый небоскрёб. И никто не возмущается, никакие Думские и АТВ-ы не снимают репортажей о том, как исторический центр разрушают и нарушают. Может владелец сильно в доле?

----------


## Эрик

> Кстати, немного не в тему, но дабы не поднимать из небытия старые топики.
> А что это такое строится на Екатерининской? Сегодня внезапно поднял голову, а там уже целый небоскрёб. И никто не возмущается, никакие Думские и АТВ-ы не снимают репортажей о том, как исторический центр разрушают и нарушают. Может владелец сильно в доле?


 Заедьте на Французский б-р в район университета(между Довженко и Шампанским)там уже мини поскот.Четвёртую 24-х этажку строят и ещё 2 планируют.Движение по прилегающим улицам просто стынет!И это ещё люди не заселились!Про "архитектурное" уродство бульвара этим поскотом я вообще молчу.Стикон рулит взятками горсовету и уродует окончательно Французский бульвар.

----------


## serg-shs

давайте выгоним этих козлов и наберём новых!!!

----------


## Олег.Л

> Заедьте на Французский б-р в район университета(между Довженко и Шампанским)там уже мини поскот.Четвёртую 24-х этажку строят и ещё 2 планируют.Движение по прилегающим улицам просто стынет!И это ещё люди не заселились!Про "архитектурное" уродство бульвара этим поскотом я вообще молчу.Стикон рулит взятками горсовету и уродует окончательно Французский бульвар.


 
----
Да ,там конечно тихий ужас...А раньше был  аккуратный частный сектор(помидоры и абрикосы в детстве там  тырили и сирень ломали) и Мамонтова роща с реликтовыми деревьями...Это архитектурное уродство достойно  только этому...Надо просто "дорасти" до смелости  этого...














> давайте выгоним этих козлов и наберём новых!!!


 Тот гавнюк,который дал разрешение на застройку такого огромного пятна на ФБ ,давно уже ы Хайфе.Ему на все это наплевать...

----------


## serg-shs

> ----
> Да ,там конечно тихий ужас...А раньше был  аккуратный частный сектор(помидоры и абрикосы в детстве там  тырили и сирень ломали) и Мамонтова роща с реликтовыми деревьями...Это архитектурное уродство достойно  только этому...Надо просто "дорасти" до смелости  этого...
> 
> Тот гавнюк,который дал разрешение на застройку такого огромного пятна на ФБ ,давно уже ы Хайфе.Ему на все это наплевать...


 Ну так Ті же рвал жопу за тех гавнюков которіе это строят? (иначе как бы ты попал в мой игнор?). Нехер стрелки переводить - можешь и дальше целоваться в дёсна со своими рыгыоналами. (А кто уж ты,, после твоих предыдущих подвигов - пусть другие скажут.)

----------


## Milkaway

> давайте выгоним этих козлов и наберём новых!!!


 Может перед Пасхой провести массовый обряд принудительного экзорцизма возле нашего Капища на Думской и прямую телетрансляцию .... может и козлищ поуменьшится и остальные ,,впечатлятся,, увиденным ...
А то все ,,гуманные,, средства уже как-то не действуют ....

----------


## serg-shs

Milkaway, так попы в Доле . Или Вы не догадываетесь?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Ну так Ті же рвал жопу за тех гавнюков которіе это строят? (иначе как бы ты попал в мой игнор?). Нехер стрелки переводить - можешь и дальше целоваться в дёсна со своими рыгыоналами. (А кто уж ты,, после твоих предыдущих подвигов - пусть другие скажут.)


 ----
Ты пъян?.... или просто придурок по жизни?

----------


## Milkaway

> Milkaway, так попы в Доле . Или Вы не догадываетесь?


 Подозреваю ... но у нас много конфессий. Католики, скорее всего, не откажутся .... по известной многим причине.
Но можно попробовать и что-то экзотическое. Шаманские камлания, индейские заклинания, магия вуду... должно же что-нибудь на них ПОДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ.... потому, что делать то, что в большинстве своем, делают ОНИ - могут только люди ОДЕРЖИМЫЕ ... и с этим надо чё-то делать.....

----------


## serg-shs

> Подозреваю ... но у нас много конфессий. Католики, скорее всего, не откажутся .... по известной многим причине.
> Но можно попробовать и что-то экзотическое. Шаманские камлания, индейские заклинания, магия вуду... должно же что-нибудь на них ПОДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ.... потому, что делать то, что в большинстве своем, делают ОНИ - могут только люди ОДЕРЖИМЫЕ ...


 В цивилизованніх странах в представительские органі ПРОСТО выбирают лучших из лучших...  но в Одессе, вы правы, лучше шаманство, вуду и прочую атрибутику...  надо еще духов повызывать - помагает страшное дело... м-да

----------


## serg-shs

> ----
> Ты пъян?.... или просто придурок по жизни?


 хм..., а за что такое я тебя в игнор засунул? (что-то щас не припомню). Разберёмся

----------


## Эрик

> Тот гавнюк,который дал разрешение на застройку такого огромного пятна на ФБ ,давно уже в Хайфе.Ему на все это наплевать...


  При том было получено разрешение только на четыре высотки,а при нынешнем мэре они думали думали и решили ещё две соорудить.Французский б-р весь стал как море.Брусчатка разбита бесконечной вереницей камазов с этой мегастройки,въезд на Шампанский перманентно разбит.А если вы поедете мимо биофака университета,рядом с которым снуют туда сюда грузовики и стоит забор этой стройки,то ужаснётесь многочисленным ямам в асфальте.Грунт проседает и ездить там скоро можно будет только на камазе.

----------


## seredag

> Цирковая программа...
> http://dumskaya.net/news/aleksej-kostusev-stroitelstvo-na-plyage-v-arkadi-018083/
> 
> Видно "заметить" надо именно тогда, когда уже всё залито бетоном и можно сказать, что пляж уже потерян.


 
 :smileflag: 

Я тоже сегодня нашла заметочку про "Грандиозный скандал в Аркадии: Одесситы требуют вернуть пляж, Костусев разбирается на месте ФОТОРЕПОРТАЖ"

http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/50o/

Надо всем бегом туда - срочно заключить договора с застройщиком на бесплатные топчаны, а потом нагрянуть толпой одновременно  :smileflag:  Сами ж предложили застройщики.

----------


## serg-shs

дерибан с размахом

----------


## Скрытик

ОМК явно нашел "инвестора". У них таких денег близко не водилось.

----------


## aliaodessa

> ОМК явно нашел "инвестора". У них таких денег близко не водилось.


 родственники Бочарова (царство ему небесное) -продали  аренду.
сейчас продают казино Ришелье в филармонии.

----------


## Эрик

Цитата :
_Прокуратура Одесской области займется вопросом законности строительства нового элитного пляжа в Аркадии. Об этом рассказал губернатор Эдуард Матвийчук.
По его словам, есть сведения, что строительство ночного клуба на пляже ведется без необходимых разрешений, поэтому он обратился за оценкой действий застройщика ОМК к правоохранителям.
Губернатор также подтвердил, что в Одессе масса объектов на побережье возведена без каких-либо документов и уже составлен «черный список» таких объектов. Их на побережье самых скандальных восемь._
И действительно обидно за Матвийчука.Только начал демонтировать сваи в воде справа от центральной аллеи Аркадии,как на картинке нового клуба нарисовали план,согласно которого сваи в воду снова будут забивать.Только теперь слева.

----------


## serg-shs

> Цитата :
> _Прокуратура Одесской области займется вопросом законности строительства нового элитного пляжа в Аркадии. Об этом рассказал губернатор Эдуард Матвийчук.
> По его словам, есть сведения, что строительство ночного клуба на пляже ведется без необходимых разрешений, поэтому он обратился за оценкой действий застройщика ОМК к правоохранителям.
> Губернатор также подтвердил, что в Одессе масса объектов на побережье возведена без каких-либо документов и уже составлен «черный список» таких объектов. Их на побережье самых скандальных восемь._
> И действительно обидно за Матвийчука.Только начал демонтировать сваи в воде справа от центральной аллеи Аркадии,как на картинке нового клуба нарисовали план,согласно которого сваи в воду снова будут забивать.Только теперь слева.


 Я вот думаю, И Матвийчук и Кактус и Труханов с компанией и прокуроры и т.п. - ЭТО ВСЁ ЛЮДИ ЯНУКОВИЧА. Они просто шоу устраивают на публику ? или как? 
То парк "победы" строить - не строить, то гамно-труба закапывать-откапывать, то ещё чего-то. Не слишком ли дешёвое прдставление за огромнейшие деньги?

----------


## _A_l_

> Я вот думаю, И Матвийчук и Кактус и Труханов с компанией и прокуроры и т.п. - ЭТО ВСЁ ЛЮДИ ЯНУКОВИЧА. Они просто шоу устраивают на публику ? или как?


 *А как же!*
(М.Жванецкий)




> ... то, что тут строится - вовсе не "капитальное строительство". Да и *строится по Решению горсовета* ...


 http://video.glasweb.com/video-news/vesti_odessa/30-sotsialnyiy-plyazh/ 

Реакция одессита на стройку пляжа с безбарьерной средой - *для детей и инвалидов* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eARo0nYQgTw  .

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> *А как же!*
> (М.Жванецкий)
> 
> 
> 
> http://video.glasweb.com/video-news/vesti_odessa/30-sotsialnyiy-plyazh/ 
> 
> Реакция одессита на стройку пляжа с безбарьерной средой - *для детей и инвалидов* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eARo0nYQgTw  .


 Эти милые Мордашки-Наш Мэр Города, Все Депутаты Горсовета-*****, Губернатор Одесской Области-ПУСТОЗВОН тоже. Заливают бетоном часть старейшего одесского пляжа для строительства частного ночного клуба АУРА одного турецкого бизнесмена. ТАКОЙ Беспредел может быть только в стране политических шлюх-Украине!!! Пусть читает весь мир на ЮТУБЕ-это допустил наш Мэр А. Костусев- которой губит Одессу как только может. Скоро пляжей у нас вообще не останется-все будет в бетоне. Будьте  сотню раз Прокляты те кто это делает.

----------


## serg-shs

И *кто* это только ПР и Кактуса с ЗКом к власти допустил... ?

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> И *кто* это только ПР и Кактуса с ЗКом к власти допустил... ?


  Как ни прискорбно -мы и бабло в лице Ахметова, Пинчука и остальных подонков.

----------


## serg-shs

> Как ни прискорбно -мы и бабло в лице Ахметова, Пинчука и остальных подонков.


 (ну я вроде был против) Но если бабло Ахметова (естественно честно заработанное) кого-то купило, то вероятно эти люди вполне покупаемы и продаваемы (может как корм для животных , а почему бы и нет? за 2-3 кг гречки бабушка продаёт свою внучку, если предположить "живой вес внучки" около 50 кг. - то вполне удачное вложения для прокорма животных типа кошек, собачек, крокодильчиков и т.п. Ну можно в бордель внучку отдать но тогда к 2-3 кг гречки еще надо пару сотен баксов кинуть - и легко и не так уж дорого. Но это так - трЭш). 
 Если люди считают , что самое значимое в жизни ДЕНЬГИ, и тот у кого много КЦ то у того малиновые штаны и три раза "КУ", а не собственное достоинство. То это не люди а предмет купли- продажи. А вещам пляжи и склоны и т.п. не нужны.

----------


## dron007

> Цитата :
> _Прокуратура Одесской области займется вопросом законности строительства нового элитного пляжа в Аркадии. Об этом рассказал губернатор Эдуард Матвийчук.
> По его словам, есть сведения, что строительство ночного клуба на пляже ведется без необходимых разрешений, поэтому он обратился за оценкой действий застройщика ОМК к правоохранителям.
> _


 Вообще непонятно, какие тут могут быть разрешения, если есть закон, вступивший в силу с 1 января 2011 года: http://search.ligazakon.ua/l_doc2.nsf/link1/T102740.html




> В пределах прибрежной защитной полосы морей и вокруг морских заливов и лиманов устанавливается пляжная зона, ширина которой определяется в зависимости от ландшафтно-формирующей деятельности моря, но *не менее 100 метров от уреза воды*, включающий:
> - территории, расположенные между линией максимального отлива и линией максимального наплыва волн, зарегистрированных во время сильных штормов, а также территорию берега, периодически затапливается волнами;
> - прибрежные территории - сложенные песком, гравием, камнями, ракушечник, осадочными породами, сформировавшимися в результате деятельности моря, других природных или антропогенных факторов;
> - скалы, другие горные образования.
> 
> Пляжная зона не устанавливается в пределах прибрежной защитной полосы морей и вокруг морских заливов и лиманов на земельных участках, отнесенных к землям морского транспорта, а также на земельных участках, на которых расположены военные и другие оборонные объекты, рыбохозяйственные предприятия.
> Пользование пляжной зоной в пределах прибрежной защитной полосы морей и вокруг морских заливов и лиманов осуществляется с соблюдением требований по охране морской среды, прибрежной защитной полосы от загрязнения и засорения и требований санитарного законодательства.
> К побережью морей, морских заливов и лиманов в пределах пляжной зоны *обеспечивается беспрепятственный и бесплатный доступ граждан для общего водопользования*, кроме земельных участков, на которых расположены гидротехнические, гидрометрические и линейные сооружения, санатории и другие лечебно-оздоровительные учреждения, детские оздоровительные лагеря.
> В случае предоставления права пользования пляжной зоной пользователи обязаны обеспечить беспрепятственный и бесплатный проход вдоль берега моря, залива или лимана.
> ...

----------


## serg-shs

> Вообще непонятно, какие тут могут быть разрешения, если есть закон, вступивший в силу с 1 января 2011 года: http://search.ligazakon.ua/l_doc2.nsf/link1/T102740.html


 да закон есть, но не про их честь. У нас даже была Конституция, до тех пор , пока Харант не подтёрся ей...

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Не совсем по теме склонов (по ним в начале следующей недели, когда вернусь в Одессе, напишу подробно).

Появились две проблемные точки - сквер Дворца Спорта и сквер к\т "Вымпел".

На Шевченко уже стоит забор, сфоткал его. По вымпелу непонятно что творится, вроде на него имеют виды сразу несколько (Белоус от ПР и родинцы). Завтра в 16 там по месту собрание, я быть не смогу, неплохо бы отледить, что за движ.

Фотки выложил тут: http://dibrov-s.livejournal.com/352072.html

----------


## SaMoVar

Сквер около ДС - попы церковь строят для судей.
Вымпел - собственники здания хотят строить ТРЦ. Точки не новые, а довольно старые.

----------


## Jina

Церковь- опять деревянный сруб?

----------


## serg-shs

> Церковь- опять деревянный сруб?


 Яйцо, как на 4й станции. Называться будет "святого Иуды Искариота"

----------


## SaMoVar

Боюсь представить, что они между двух яиц построить вздумают...
Извините за оффтоп.

----------


## serg-shs

> Боюсь представить, что они между двух яиц построить вздумают...
> Извините за оффтоп.


 САМ стоять будет - на весь парк

----------


## Эрик

> Сквер около ДС - попы церковь строят для судей.


 Им она уже не поможет.Или они думают - принял взятку,побежал в церковь и отпустили грех?Да и где им столько времени взять?Это ж постоянно придётся бегать.

----------


## serg-shs

да, а парк может получить название между яйцевым, генитальным или того похлеще

----------


## Скрытик

Я вообще поражаюсь как у Кидалова хватило смелости построить церковь в виде яйца  :smileflag:

----------


## serg-shs

> Им она уже не поможет.Или они думают - принял взятку,побежал в церковь и отпустили грех?Да и где им столько времени взять?Это ж постоянно придётся бегать.


 А чё сразу для судей? может для прихожан надеящихся на правильное решение: пришёл к попу перетёр(типа исповедался) по какому делу , пожертвование передал, поп - процент себе, а астальное справедливому судье. И всё шито крыто - не подкопаешься

----------


## serg-shs

> Я вообще поражаюсь как у Кидалова хватило смелости построить церковь в виде яйца


 имени самого себя и дочери. Чем думал наверное...

----------


## Скрытик

Он наверное не думал о том, что янукович может о нем подумать  :smileflag:

----------


## serg-shs

> Он наверное не думал о том, что янукович может о нем подумать


 Януковиччь думать ??? да Вы батенька фантаст

----------


## Сергей Дибров

> А чё сразу для судей? может для прихожан надеящихся на правильное решение: пришёл к попу перетёр(типа исповедался) по какому делу , пожертвование передал, поп - процент себе, а астальное справедливому судье. И всё шито крыто - не подкопаешься


 Как отметил Валерий Балух, председатель Одесского апелляционного хозяйственного суда: «Этот храм не зря строится для юристов. Мы много задолжали своему народу — будет, где покаяться и в грехах, которые, безусловно, есть, но и будет, где попросить заступничества от злых наветов».

http://dumskaya.net/news/Osvyatili-zalogili-i-obmyli--Fotorep-012774/

----------


## Скрытик

> Как отметил Валерий Балух, председатель Одесского апелляционного хозяйственного суда: «Этот храм не зря строится для юристов. Мы много задолжали своему народу — будет, где покаяться и в грехах, которые, безусловно, есть, но и будет, где попросить заступничества от злых наветов».
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/Osvyatili-zalogili-i-obmyli--Fotorep-012774/


  Думаю, что алтарь там будет в виде окошка кассира по продаже билетов в клуб. А справа от окошка тарифы по отпущению грехов. 
А еще (уверен), в этом "храме" (без кавычек не могу, богохульство) наверняка будут в продаже абонементы и индульгенции на грех.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Я не удивлюсь, если со временем там введут систему автоматического распределения исповедующихся по батюшкам.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я не удивлюсь, если со временем там введут систему автоматического распределения исповедующихся по батюшкам.


  Запросто. Вон в Совиньоне в этом году ввели в годовой взнос отчисления на местный храм, точнее на его окружающую территорию. Не факт, что в платежках от Герца мы скоро не увидим такую же графу.

----------


## serg-shs

гнать их нужно

----------


## serg-shs

кстати, "богослужение" вполне может вестись на фене, "храм" же для юристов!!!

----------


## der_wolf

> Сквер около ДС - попы церковь строят для судей.
> Вымпел - собственники здания хотят строить ТРЦ. Точки не новые, а довольно старые.


 Ну а чего за Вымпел трястись-то? Объясните? (я серьезно, без подколок)

----------


## SaMoVar

За Вымпел не трясёмся. Сквер жалко.

----------


## Эрик

Прокуратура Приморского района Одессы потребовала прекратить незаконное строительство на месте пляжного комплекса «Кон-Тики» в Аркадии и демонтировать нелегально возведенную на песке бетонную конструкцию. Об этом сообщила газета «Сегодня».
Правоохранители вмешались в дело после того, как компания-арендатор дважды не отреагировала на предписания городского управления инженерной защиты с требованием устранить нарушения.
«Указанный участок пляжа находится на балансе этого управления и в аренде одного из хозяйственных обществ (ООО «Аура-О»). Бетонная площадка занимает около 70% ее площади. Прокуратура Приморского района внесла в управление предписание с требованием демонтировать конструкцию и разорвать договор аренды», – сообщили изданию в прокуратуре.
Между тем в горуправлении инженерной защиты уточнили, что писали в частную фирму дважды, 1 и 12 марта, но никакой реакции с их стороны не последовало.
«Конструкция должна быть убрана за счет компании-застройщика. Вслед за решением прокуратуры мы направим им еще одно предписание, и если его снова не выполнят, нам придется разрывать договор через суд»

----------


## Буджак

Да они и дальше будут все игнорировать, потому как занесли что надо и кому надо... Если ситуация накалится, они еще занесут, и все у них будет так же хорошо, как у города плохо.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Прокуратура у нас орган....(нужное вписать).

----------


## Эрик

Управление инженерной защиты переплатило 169,000 компании "Аванта строй" за ремонт берегоукрепительных сооружений на пляжах Дельфин и Аркадия. Предприниматели завысили объемы работ, а добродушные чиновники поверили им на слово. Бесплатно поверили, наверное.
Любопытно, что по факту хищения никто не арестован.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Управление инженерной защиты переплатило 169,000 компании "Аванта строй" за ремонт берегоукрепительных сооружений на пляжах Дельфин и Аркадия. Предприниматели завысили объемы работ, а добродушные чиновники поверили им на слово. Бесплатно поверили, наверное.
> Любопытно, что по факту хищения никто не арестован.


 Любопытно было бы узнать какие именно берегоукрепительные сооружения ремонтировались.
Похоже, что в данном случае не завышалась стоимость работ, а сочинялись акты о выполнении работ, которых никто и не помышлял выполнять)))

----------


## _A_l_

> Похоже, что в данном случае не завышалась стоимость работ, а сочинялись акты о выполнении работ, которых никто и не помышлял выполнять)))


 Проверяется элементарно в течение 2-3-х часов. Бригаде проверяющих КРУ должны быть предъявлены минимально:
- проект берегоукрепления с плановой сметой;
- разрешение горуправления на проведение работ;
- наряды на выполнение работ;
- путевые листы (не руками же укрепляли);
- пофамильные ведомости начисления и выплаты з/п минимум на сумму 30-40 тыс. грн;
- карты складского учета закупленных материалов;
- акт о проведении авторского надзора за выполнением работ;
- бухгалтерские сведения о получении средств 
- акты о списании ГСМ 
и *еще десятки документов*. 

Уже в случае отсутствия 2-х документов - нарядов (с фамилиями рабочих) и сведений о начислении рабочим зарплаты  - прокурором должно быть возбуждено уголовное дело по признакам возможного хищения бюджетных средств. А дальше - следователь разберется  - выполнялись работы или нет ))).

----------


## serg-shs

И у следователя будет новая машина...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Проверяется элементарно в течение 2-3-х часов. Бригаде проверяющих КРУ должны быть предъявлены минимально:
> - проект берегоукрепления с плановой сметой;
> - разрешение горуправления на проведение работ;
> - наряды на выполнение работ;
> - путевые листы (не руками же укрепляли);
> - пофамильные ведомости начисления и выплаты з/п минимум на сумму 30-40 тыс. грн;
> - карты складского учета закупленных материалов;
> - акт о проведении авторского надзора за выполнением работ;
> - бухгалтерские сведения о получении средств 
> ...


 Без опросов прорабов и рабочих, без установления факта непроизводства указанных в документах работ, без установления предварительной оценки расхищенных средств дело едва ли будет возбуждено.
Но оно само просится)))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> И у следователя будет новая машина...


 Отстали от жизни)))
Новая машина будет у начальника следствия или у начальника органа или у прокурора.))

----------


## _A_l_

> Отстали от жизни))) Новая машина будет у начальника следствия или у начальника органа или у прокурора.))


 Ето за какой же новый автомобиль разговор, если вся работа стоит 169 тыс. грн. в т.ч. НДС?

----------


## _A_l_

Кстати. 
Тут Чернов Михаил Георгиевич* -* с 2007 года по настоящее время — директор строительной компании «Авант Строй», с 2010 года депутат Одесского городского совета.
Член рабочей группы по инвестициям и инновациям регионального комитета экономических реформ в Одесской области -  http://www.reporter.com.ua/dossier/policy/8l/ имеет общественную приемную: ул. Черноморского казачества, 72, ЗАО «Одессельмаш» тел. 778 64 35, ежедневно 9.00 – 17.00; личный прием 4–я суббота c 12.00 – 15.00. 

Можно лично обратиться с вопросами ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ето за какой же новый автомобиль разговор, если вся работа стоит 169 тыс. грн. в т.ч. НДС?


 А это за тот новый автомобиль, который помогает избежать уголовной ответственности в виде лишения свободы сроком лет до 8, не меньше)))

----------


## Эрик

Все ,вероятно,слышали про создание "экологической милиции" для поддержания порядка на склонах и парках.
_Для "экологической милиции"  хотят привлечь охранную фирму. Сложность в том, что прав у такой фирмы будет еще меньше, чем у бандформирования. Законодательная база деятельности охранников крайне слабая, даже когда они действуют на закрытых объектах, а уж приставать к отдыхающим в парках с требованием не бросать окурки охранники явно не имеют права.
Даже коммерческие службы пультовой охраны зачастую вызывают милицию при сработках. Это не только бесплатная рабсила для частных фирм, но и решение проблемы незаконного задержания, в котором легко могут обвинить охранников.
Любопытно, что если при г-не Гурвице УМВД сразу указало не незаконность создания частного бандформирования при горсовете под вывеской милиции, то при нынешнем развале системе правоохранительных органов никто пока не удосужился возразить против этих экспериментов над законом._

----------


## bimerr

> А это за тот новый автомобиль, который помогает избежать уголовной ответственности в виде лишения свободы сроком лет до 8, не меньше)))


 Lexus!  :smileflag:

----------


## Эрик

_У одесской мэрии нет планов по определению склонов парком «Юбилейный».
Об этом в ходе брифинга рассказала начальник управления земельных ресурсов Светлана Коврижных.
По ее словам, эту территорию нельзя называть парком.
«На сегодняшний день названия такого парка нет.  Планов про отвод в парковую зону нет, а его границы не утверждены», - заверила она.
Она добавила, что мэрия сейчас не имеет планов называть эту территорию парком «Юбиленый»._

----------


## арнольдт

Браво!

----------


## serg-shs

> _У одесской мэрии нет планов по определению склонов парком «Юбилейный».
> Об этом в ходе брифинга рассказала начальник управления земельных ресурсов Светлана Коврижных.
> По ее словам, эту территорию нельзя называть парком.
> «На сегодняшний день названия такого парка нет.  Планов про отвод в парковую зону нет, а его границы не утверждены», - заверила она.
> Она добавила, что мэрия сейчас не имеет планов называть эту территорию парком «Юбиленый»._


 Ну а реально - зачем? пацаны знают что делают и не дело это тертил чего-то там "иметь мнение", когда нужно будет - тогда и поимеют

----------


## Зетаджонс

> _У одесской мэрии нет планов по определению склонов парком «Юбилейный».
> Об этом в ходе брифинга рассказала начальник управления земельных ресурсов Светлана Коврижных.
> По ее словам, эту территорию нельзя называть парком.
> «На сегодняшний день названия такого парка нет.  Планов про отвод в парковую зону нет, а его границы не утверждены», - заверила она.
> Она добавила, что мэрия сейчас не имеет планов называть эту территорию парком «Юбиленый»._


 Партия Регионов не может всё время ходить в маске.Видать "воздуха не хватат".Вот и показывает свой истинный оскал.Главное помнить их делишки на выборах!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> _У одесской мэрии нет планов по определению склонов парком «Юбилейный».
> Об этом в ходе брифинга рассказала начальник управления земельных ресурсов Светлана Коврижных.
> По ее словам, эту территорию нельзя называть парком.
> «На сегодняшний день названия такого парка нет.  Планов про отвод в парковую зону нет, а его границы не утверждены», - заверила она.
> Она добавила, что мэрия сейчас не имеет планов называть эту территорию парком «Юбиленый»._


 Еще на этом брифинге она показывала карту прибрежных склонов, на которой были отмечены уже проданные участки.
УЖАС!
Не проданного почти не осталось!
ЧТо нас ждет по окончании кризиса? Все же позастраивают...
Действительно, какой там нафиг парк, если это будет целый городской район((((

----------


## Олег.Л

> Еще на этом брифинге она показывала карту прибрежных склонов, на которой были отмечены уже проданные участки.
> УЖАС!
> Не проданного почти не осталось!
> ЧТо нас ждет по окончании кризиса? Все же позастраивают...
> Действительно, какой там нафиг парк, если это будет целый городской район((((


 *Кому продали Одессу: список владельцев и карта*

....все акты передачи земли можно было всегда прочитать на сайте мэрии. «А этот реестр является сводным документом, куда вошла лишь часть договоров о передаче земли мэрией. Много документов осталось «за кадром». Но их при желании можно найти. Лишь один документ из опубликованных сегодня ранее никогда не показывали общественности — это карта участков, проданных и переданных арендаторам. При Гурвице ознакомиться с этой картой мог даже не каждый чиновник — она хранилась под грифом «для служебного пользования», — пояснил наш собеседник.

Также наш источник признался, что многие лакомые участки были переданы прежними мэрами своим друзьям, родне, соратникам по политическим партиям. К слову, в составе многих фирм из «золотого» реестра в числе учредителей фигурируют фамилии родственников и соратников двух прежних мэров.

Многие участки городской собственности, судя по реестру, находятся на пляжах либо в зоне рекреационного назначения, где по закону строить вообще нельзя! Согласно документу, в 2007—08 годы мэрия удовлетворила желание доброго десятка различных фирм застроить склоны и береговую линию в районе 8—13 ст. Фонтана, дачи Ковалевского, Аркадии и Ланжерона отелями, высотками и развлекательными комплексами.

http://www.*******/news/133729

То,что Костусев предал  все это гласности, конечно хорошо....но сразу возникает вопрос- зачем он это сделал?

Либо для того,чтобы развести руками и сказать все уже продано до меня,мол я поделать УЖЕ ничего не могу  или чтобы аннулировать незаконные акты приватизации рекреационной и прибрежной земли....?

----------


## Эрик

_Экс-вице-мэр Одессы Михаил Кучук заверил нас в том, что при администрации Гурвица прибрежная земля передавалась только на аукционах, в которых мог принять участие любой желающий: «Земля в рекреационной зоне продавалась лишь тем, кто в соответствии с законом подавал заявки на строительство там оздоровительных учреждений. А то, что вместо этого на выделенных участках строили отели и дома, не наша вина._ Хочется плюнуть таким как Кучук в то место ,где у людей лицо и спросить,а составить договор купли - продажи с условием,что в случае нарушения первоначально заявленных обязательств застройщика-покупателя,договор будет расторгнут без возвратат вложенных средств,нельзя было?Или у таких опытных дядечек ума на это не хватило?Совести у них не хватило!Наверное в аду они будут гореть на долларовых банкнотах!

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.odessa.ua/popup40438.htm
Вот первоисточник. И карта в хорошем разрешении.

----------


## dron007

Поискал про номер 22 ТОВ "Томатекс", в районе 10-й обосновавшуюся, нашёл старую статью: http://zn.ua/ECONOMICS/morskaya_simfoniya,_ili_kto_ostanovit_privatizatsiyu_poberezhya-44788.html
Там и про домик Крука и про Томатекс есть:




> В 2001 году некая фирма «Томатекс» купила у города здание спасательно-водолазной службы с помещениями *за 381,7 тыс. грн*. И получила, заметьте, в постоянное пользование 0,61 га земли для ее эксплуатации. (Хотя по Земельному кодексу такое право имеют предприятия государственной и коммунальной собственности.)
> 
> Госакт на землю был выдан 29 декабря 2001 года, буквально на следующий день после решения сессии о ее выделении. Фирма, таким образом, застолбила себе место на берегу. Осваивать его она взялась только в середине прошлого года, обратившись к городу с ходатайством передать ей в пользование берегоукрепительные сооружения: траверсы, волноотбойную стенку и пляж из щебня для реконструкции и нового строительства.
> 
> Исполком принял положительное решение. И между городским управлением инженерной защиты территорий города и развития побережья и ООО «Томатекс» 30 декабря 2004 года заключен договор о совместной деятельности на 26 лет. Цель — защита побережья и развитие инфраструктуры путем создания многофункционального комплекса с берегозащитными функциями на принципах самоокупаемости. При этом вклад города, который отдал коммерсантам право использовать берегоукрепительные сооружения и 3,2 тыс. кв. м пляжа, оценен в 606, 3 тыс. грн. и составляет... 5%. А вклад «Томатекса», состоящий из инвестиций, профессиональных знаний, навыков, деловой репутации и деловых связей, — в 11,5 млн. грн. (95%). Любопытная информация к размышлению...
> 
> Однако из вышеперечисленного трудно понять, что за комплекс появится на берегу. *Представитель «Томатекса» уверял, что ничего, кроме новых берегоукрепительных сооружений, фирма строить не собирается...*


 Я помню ещё когда на заборе, ограждающем огромное строящееся здание была табличка: "спасательная станция". Очень забавно смотрелось. А здание внезапно отелем оказалось.

А  ОАО «Черноморский региональный центр туризма», захапавший 8-ю станцию, оказывается, на грани банкротства, вот-вот приватизируют, бедненького: http://dilova.com.ua/news/3-mln--grn...stva-ukrainy-/

----------


## Олег.Л

Прямо день отличных новостей.... мэрия---заветам гурвица верны...


*Одесская мэрия хочет расширить Французский бульвар*

_Вице-мэр Одессы Сергей Подгайный считает, что вопрос о расширении Французского бульвара созрел.

Как он рассказал журналистам, пока этот вопрос вызывает общественный резонанс и одесситы не готовы к такому проекту, но другого  выхода нет.

« Мы планируем реконструировать бульвар в любом случае, но нынешняя транспортная ситуация показывает необходимость расширении», - отметил он.

Он добавил, что в настоящий момент дорожное полотно на бульваре находится в неудовлетворительном состоянии и мэрия разрабатывает документацию по реконструкции, но вот в каком виде она будет выполнена – пока говорить сложно._


Сначала от  беспредельной жадности урбанизировали ФБ 24этажными говнокоробками,теперь шлангами прикидываются....

----------


## SaMoVar

Логично - сначала застраиваем исторический центр и склоны высотками. А потом заявляем, что дороги узкие - и надо слегка деревья поубирать. 
У меня мечта - увидеть как сносятся НЕЗАКОННО построенные здания.

----------


## serg-shs

> Логично - сначала застраиваем исторический центр и склоны высотками. А потом заявляем, что дороги узкие - и надо слегка деревья поубирать. 
> У меня мечта - увидеть как сносятся НЕЗАКОННО построенные здания.


 Зачем ждать? пока можно смотреть, как сносят законно построенные здания (стаааарые)

----------


## Олег.Л

> Логично - сначала застраиваем исторический центр и склоны высотками. А потом заявляем, что дороги узкие - и надо слегка деревья поубирать. 
> У меня мечта - увидеть как сносятся НЕЗАКОННО построенные здания.


 ----

Ты не один  :smileflag:  Просто насколько это реально  в стране/городе,где власть в течение 20лет стоит на страже интересов различного пошиба олигархов и олигарчиков?

Один выход-это  количество людей.В Киеве народ неоднократно отбивал объекты у застройщиков Совсем недавний финал противостояния с пейзажной аллеей-яркий пример,когда количество людей переходит в качество.

http://nashkiev.ua/zhurnal/novosti/sud-zapretil-zastroyku-peyzazhnoy-allei.html

Имеем отличный зеленый массив с удовольствием  гуляем и пользуемся...и до лампочки...просто странно...хотя, надеюсь, отстоять ФБ народ все-таки выйдет....

----------


## Эрик

> Сначала от  беспредельной жадности урбанизировали ФБ 24этажными говнокоробками,теперь шлангами прикидываются....


 Сейчас они валят всё на Гурвица.Но вот Гурвиц "дал добро" через барыгу Кучука,продавшего всё что можно под застройку,на 4-е двадцатичетырёхэтажки между Шампанским и Довженко,а уже сегодня Стикон получил разрешение выгнать там же ещё 2 уродливых высотки.Этот "комплекс" полностью убьёт инфраструктуру этого района,тк ни дороги,ни коммуникации,ни экологическая обстановка не вмещает такого огромного количества новых жильцов и их автомобилей.А прибавьте сюда камазы строителей и потом тех,кто будет там делать ремонты годами.О какой экологии вообще можно говорить?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Сейчас они валят всё на Гурвица.Но вот Гурвиц "дал добро" через барыгу Кучука,продавшего всё что можно под застройку,на 4-е двадцатичетырёхэтажки между Шампанским и Довженко,а уже сегодня Стикон получил разрешение выгнать там же ещё 2 уродливых высотки.Этот "комплекс" полностью убьёт инфраструктуру этого района,тк ни дороги,ни коммуникации,ни экологическая обстановка не вмещает такого огромного количества новых жильцов и их автомобилей.А прибавьте сюда камазы строителей и потом тех,кто будет там делать ремонты годами.О какой экологии вообще можно говорить?


 ----
Справедливости ради,львиная доля земли на склонах ,и на ФБ,продана гурвицевской шайкой ,в том числе земля универа под застройку.То,что нынешнее идут по стопам прежних-закономерно.Власть меняется,а рондины,климовы и прочая гидота-константа....

Как ни странно ,но именно сейчас стали возможны возвратные варианты,типа парка Победы или участков в Отраде.Но только благодаря широкому резонансу..
А против чудовищной застройки стиконом,никто и слова не говорит,поэтому тихой сапой они и двигаются....
Власть должна боятся людей....тогда возможны компромиссы...

----------


## olegory_

Участие многих граждан и политиков, и как следствие широкий резонанс, помогли отстоять парк Победы и участки в Отраде. Но не менее масштабное противодействие, не смогло остановить постройку подстанции в парке Шевченко. А о застройке ФБульвара, можно сказать вообще тишина была, как следствие и результат стройка.

----------


## serg-shs

сумніваюсь я

----------


## SaMoVar

> Участие многих граждан и политиков, и как следствие широкий резонанс, помогли отстоять парк Победы и участки в Отраде. Но не менее масштабное противодействие, не смогло остановить постройку подстанции в парке Шевченко. А о застройке ФБульвара, можно сказать вообще тишина была, как следствие и результат стройка.


  Стройка подстанции ещё не началась. Борьба ещё идёт.

----------


## aliaodessa

> ----
> Как ни странно ,но именно сейчас стали возможны возвратные варианты,типа парка Победы или участков в Отраде.Но только благодаря широкому резонансу..
> А против чудовищной застройки стиконом,никто и слова не говорит,поэтому тихой сапой они и двигаются....
> Власть должна боятся людей....тогда возможны компромиссы...


   и парк Победы не до конца свободен от обязательств по застройке..и госакты в Отраде лежат на руках у собственников - ибо госакт отменяется только по суду..ждут когда спадет накал страстей,имхо.конечно.

----------


## serg-shs

никакой лигитимности в глазах общества собственники "заводов, газет, пароходов" и учатков на склонах и т.п. не имеют. Единственное, что связывает собственников с собственностью - это бумажка, как бы она там не называлась. А бумажки неплохо горят, да и сьесть их можно (если соответствующим образом попросить "собственника").

----------


## Эрик

Очередной плевок или власть с широко закрытыми глазами смотрит на Одессу.
_Как известно, свято место пусто не бывает, а потому сразу после снесения в воде танцевальной площадки клуба !Ё Moskow строители приступили к монтажу новой, прямо на песке.
Сейчас строители уже установили новую конструкцию и начали закладывать проемы кирпичом в аркадийской ротонде.
Интересно, что строители отказались отвечать на наши вопросы и дать координаты руководства. Вместе с тем,  ранее представители городской власти заверяли одесситов, что пляж примет первоначальный вид.
«Городской голова поставил задачу, было обращение в прокуратуру, судебные органы. Суд принял решение привести это в первоначальное состояние», - отметил экс-вице-мэр Александр Орлов.
Однако, видимо, в преддверии строительного сезона застройщик проигнорировал решение суда и начал вести стройку прямо на песке._

----------


## serg-shs

не ну а чо блин, реально в городе негде понты поганять, ещё чо-то и типа на море не дозваляют, типа какие-то суды. Чо за нафиг? реальным девкам и пацанам чиста нужен клуб в Аркадии , ну реально типа культурная программа, все дела.

----------


## coder_ak

Пишут http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/40577/ что чего-то там снесли незаконного в Аркадии. Это что именно? Якобы турецкий клуб с пляжем?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Пишут http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/40577/ что чего-то там снесли незаконного в Аркадии. Это что именно? Якобы турецкий клуб с пляжем?


 Уж не знаю, что именно снесли но на Северном пляже Аркадии строительство движется полным ходом. Сегодня пробегал и видел собственными глазами, что на объекте, строительство которого запретил лично Костусев и для недопущения строительных работ на котором в ночное время выделялся специальный наряд милиции, работы идут полным ходом. Строители возводят арочные конструкции на забетонированной плите.
Усе в порядке, дорогие одесситы!
Нас считают  совершеннейшими даунами и конченным быдлом!

----------


## coder_ak

*Тихон Петрович*, так а эти фотки откуда? Как-то я не могу идентифицировать этот пляж по ним.

----------


## Milkaway

> Уж не знаю, что именно снесли но на Северном пляже Аркадии строительство движется полным ходом. Сегодня пробегал и видел собственными глазами, что на объекте, строительство которого запретил лично Костусев и для недопущения строительных работ на котором в ночное время выделялся специальный наряд милиции, работы идут полным ходом. Строители возводят арочные конструкции на забетонированной плите.
> Усе в порядке, дорогие одесситы!
> Нас считают  совершеннейшими даунами и конченным быдлом!


 Вот КОЗЛЫ ... пару брикетов ТРОТИЛА им под хвост ... и С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ.....

----------


## Олег.Л

> Уж не знаю, что именно снесли но на Северном пляже Аркадии строительство движется полным ходом. Сегодня пробегал и видел собственными глазами, что на объекте, строительство которого запретил лично Костусев и для недопущения строительных работ на котором в ночное время выделялся специальный наряд милиции, работы идут полным ходом. Строители возводят арочные конструкции на забетонированной плите.
> Усе в порядке, дорогие одесситы!
> Нас считают  совершеннейшими даунами и конченным быдлом!


 ----

Здесь с хорошим разрешением видно,что речь именно о  забетонированном пляже...

http://*************/news/m_riya_betonnaya_ploschadka_v_arkadii_demontirovana_729.html

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Ребята, кой хрен на хрен демонтаж? Вы что? Идет конкретный монтаж! По периметру залитой бетонной плиты монтируются металлические конструкции ферменного  типа.
Запретили, бабло сняли - все продолжается!
КОЗЛЫ!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ----
> 
> Здесь с хорошим разрешением видно,что речь именно о  забетонированном пляже...
> 
> http://*************/news/m_riya_betonnaya_ploschadka_v_arkadii_demontirovana_729.html


 Так там базар за март. А на дворе - апрель. Все течет, все меняется))

----------


## coder_ak

Мне кажется, что они тупо бетон засыпали песком. Я, конечно, всё могу ожидать от этой, с позволения сказать, власти, но такого...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Мне кажется, что они тупо бетон засыпали песком. Я, конечно, всё могу ожидать от этой, с позволения сказать, власти, но такого...


 Слово "кажется" тут лишнее. Натурально засыпали. Типа мы тута в песочке играемся...

----------


## serg-shs

> Уж не знаю, что именно снесли но на Северном пляже Аркадии строительство движется полным ходом. Сегодня пробегал и видел собственными глазами, что на объекте, строительство которого запретил лично Костусев и для недопущения строительных работ на котором в ночное время выделялся специальный наряд милиции, работы идут полным ходом. Строители возводят арочные конструкции на забетонированной плите.
> Усе в порядке, дорогие одесситы!
> *Нас считают  совершеннейшими даунами и конченным быдлом!*


  то что считают - это не смертельно, главное не быть такими, а вот за всё население г.Одессы я не уверен, не уверен даже за большинство населения...

----------


## coder_ak

Предлагаю скинуться на пару мешков цемента с песком и прямо перед мэрией всё это вывалить и залить водой.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Предлагаю скинуться на пару мешков цемента с песком и прямо перед мэрией всё это вывалить и залить водой.


 Вывалить перед мэрией это безусловно мысль хорошая. Осталось определиться с тем, что именно там следует вывалить. И в каком количестве

----------


## coder_ak

Да какая разница что, главное побольше. Они же как говорят - мы вот не заметили, нам не сообщили. Может если прямо перед порогом у них, так заметят.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да какая разница что, главное побольше. Они же как говорят - мы вот не заметили, нам не сообщили. Может если прямо перед порогом у них, так заметят.


 Ага, заметят. И милицию вызовут для составления протокола об административном правонарушении, предусмотренном ст. 82-5 КоАПУ(с)

----------


## Эрик

> Вывалить перед мэрией это безусловно мысль хорошая. Осталось определиться с тем, что именно там следует вывалить. И в каком количестве


  В Киеве после сноса 3 домов на Андреевском спуске Ренату Ахметову под офис в Киеве вывалили строительный мусор.Но он калибра повыше наших засранцев.Нашим можно и дерьма высыпать.Тем более что они нас по уши им засыпают и на побережье и на парковках и на Греческой площади и далее везде, по списку...

----------


## SaMoVar

Одесса не Куев. Мы пытались расшевелить народ. Собирали, агитировали - никто не приходит. В каментах нагадить - человек 100 аж бегом, а вот дело сделать приходят единицы. В Куеве тоже не так много активных людей. Процент там тот же, просто населения больше. Поэтому и получается резонанс. А у нас если 100 человек наберётся (да и не наберётся) - это уже считается круто.

----------


## coder_ak

Тогда надо более аккуратно, что бы закон не нарушать.
Например притащить на Думскую надувной бассейн, пару пальм искуственных, шезлонги и залечь. А вокруг расставить фотографии застроенных по самое нехочу пляжей. И плакатик - "последнее место в Одессе, где ещё можно позагорать".

----------


## SaMoVar

Организовывайте - мы поддержим такое всегда.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Тогда надо более аккуратно, что бы закон не нарушать.
> Например притащить на Думскую надувной бассейн, пару пальм искуственных, шезлонги и залечь. А вокруг расставить фотографии застроенных по самое нехочу пляжей. И плакатик - "последнее место в Одессе, где ещё можно позагорать".


 Идея хороша. Смешно)))

----------


## Олег.Л

> Идея хороша. Смешно)))


 ------
Это можно вторым этапом,а пока надо просто сходить в Аркадию на пляж,раскидать песок и сфотографировать спрятанный бетон.,если это на самом деле так.
Вот тогда реально будет резонанс к которому приплюсуется и обман арендаторов ,потому как официально отрапортовано,что пляж от бетона очищен.


----
спустя 10минут....



*Бетонную площадку на пляже в Аркадии не демонтировали. Публику обманули.*

Как и следовало ожидать, борьба властей за пляжи Аркадии оказалась сплошной фикцией.

Например, громкое заявление областных руководителей о возврате городу пляжа скандального клуба "Тропикана" совершенно не соответствует действительности. Как известно, на месте строительства ночного клуба было сооружено огромное бетонное основание, прямо у воды. По оценкам экспертов, демонтировать такую площадку было бы крайне дорого: едва ли не дороже, чем само строительство: это как раз тот случай, когда строили "на совесть".

Когда в дело вмешалась центральная пресса, чиновники приняли решение просто слегка присыпать песком злополучную бетонную площадку и заявить, что убрали её насовсем. Подобная маскировка — действительно ноу-хау. Данный способ позволяет позже убрать песок и продолжить строительство, когда страсти по "Тропикане" улягутся.

Причины такого переполоха простые: местные власти испугались президентской администрации, которая уже готовила факт захвата пляжа для включения в свой отчёт руководителю государства. Поэтому, по согласованию с чиновниками, стройку решили замаскировать вот таким оригинальным способом.

Махинация не помешала губернатору сделать ряд громких заявлений "о восстановлении социальной справедливости в Аркадии". Но, как часто бывает там, где командует нынешний губернатор, "весь пар ушёл в гудок". Получается, чиновник сознательно обманул прессу, которой было бодро отрапортовано о разроме "Тропиканы". Либо же подчинённые губернатора вероломно ввели его в заблуждение и выставили в неприглядном свете.

Посмотрим,способны ли Костусев с Матвийчуком "разозлиться", или она рады обмануться...

----------


## serg-shs

злые журналюши и помошники, добрый губернатор . Не верится как-то в святую наивность

----------


## Эрик

Вчера в районе Дельфина за рестораном Глечик обнаружил новую стройку с камазами,краном,рабочими,которых заботливо ожидал автобус Службы автомобильных дорог одесской области.Снесли там двухэтажный сараеподобный корпус и шустро начали готовить строительную площадку.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Вот суки....простите.

----------


## SaMoVar

Пока власти и прокуратура "заряжены" - ничего в нашем городе не изменится. Разве что на протесты начнут выходить от 1000 и более одесситов.

----------


## aliaodessa

На ближайшей сессии горсовета Одессы компания "Каролайн" получит 7 соток в Аркадии (адрес — Аркадия, 17). И это справедливо — в самом деле, почему бы компании под названием "Каролайн" не получить 7 соток в Аркадии?

Любопытно, что эти семь соток расположены прямо на песке. Да-да, мы знаем, это не настоящий песок, а техногенный, и вообще это не пляж, а берегоукрепительные сооружения.

В это время горсовет рассказывает публике, что все раздали прежние власти. Как видим, почти все.

----------


## Скрытик

> злые журналюши и помошники, добрый губернатор . Не верится как-то в святую наивность


  Насколько мне известно, именно АП дала туркам разрешение на строительство клуба. Стройку никто не останавливал, открытие планируется уже этим летом...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Тогда надо более аккуратно, что бы закон не нарушать.
> Например притащить на Думскую надувной бассейн, пару пальм искуственных, шезлонги и залечь. А вокруг расставить фотографии застроенных по самое нехочу пляжей. И плакатик - "последнее место в Одессе, где ещё можно позагорать".


 Креативненько, но надо подождать пока чуток потеплеет, а то как-то холодновато лежать.

----------


## coder_ak

Это не там ли возле Глечика недавно показательно снесли пару старых сараев?

----------


## Эрик

Очередная залипуха горсовета доверчивым одесситам.
_На участке пляжа в Аркадии (территория «Кон-тики») капитальные строения возводиться не будут, а для инвалидов планируют оборудовать отдельный пляж с шезлонгами и пандусами, информирует Управление инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета.
В результате осуществления контрольных мероприятий в отношении пляжа «Аркадия» на территории, арендованной ООО «ОМК» (участок пляжа между траверсами № 19 и № 20 первой очереди противооползневого строительства) было установлено, что на пляже в настоящее время капитальные строения не возводятся.
Представители компании выполнили все предписания и устранили остатки бетонных конструкций. Согласно проектной документации, предоставленной в управление инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета, предусматривается строительство некапитальных сооружений, которые смогут демонтироваться по окончанию курортного сезона. Согласно проектной документации 33% пляжа будут выделены под социальные нужды населения. Планируется, что эта территория будет оборудована бесплатными шезлонгами, детской площадкой, раздевалкой и душем.
В настоящее время на пляже ведется сооружение пандусов для людей с ограниченными физическими возможностями.
_
*Контроль за выполнением данных городу обязательств будет осуществляться в течение всего курортного сезона, сообщает городской департамент информации.
*

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Пока власти и прокуратура "заряжены" - ничего в нашем городе не изменится. Разве что на протесты начнут выходить от 1000 и более одесситов.


 А что значит "власти и прокуратура"? Это по сути одно и то же)))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Очередная залипуха горсовета доверчивым одесситам.
> _На участке пляжа в Аркадии (территория «Кон-тики») капитальные строения возводиться не будут, а для инвалидов планируют оборудовать отдельный пляж с шезлонгами и пандусами, информирует Управление инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета.
> В результате осуществления контрольных мероприятий в отношении пляжа «Аркадия» на территории, арендованной ООО «ОМК» (участок пляжа между траверсами № 19 и № 20 первой очереди противооползневого строительства) было установлено, что на пляже в настоящее время капитальные строения не возводятся.
> Представители компании выполнили все предписания и устранили остатки бетонных конструкций. Согласно проектной документации, предоставленной в управление инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета, предусматривается строительство некапитальных сооружений, которые смогут демонтироваться по окончанию курортного сезона. Согласно проектной документации 33% пляжа будут выделены под социальные нужды населения. Планируется, что эта территория будет оборудована бесплатными шезлонгами, детской площадкой, раздевалкой и душем.
> В настоящее время на пляже ведется сооружение пандусов для людей с ограниченными физическими возможностями.
> _
> *Контроль за выполнением данных городу обязательств будет осуществляться в течение всего курортного сезона, сообщает городской департамент информации.
> *


 И залипуха классическая))
"участок пляжа между траверсами № 19 и № 20 первой очереди противооползневого строительства" Это что такое? Каждый одессит знает, наверное)))

----------


## serg-shs

> На ближайшей сессии горсовета Одессы компания "Каролайн" получит 7 соток в Аркадии (адрес — Аркадия, 17). И это справедливо — в самом деле, почему бы компании под названием "Каролайн" не получить 7 соток в Аркадии?
> 
> Любопытно, что эти семь соток расположены прямо на песке. Да-да, мы знаем, это не настоящий песок, а техногенный, и вообще это не пляж, а берегоукрепительные сооружения.
> 
> В это время горсовет рассказывает публике, что все раздали прежние власти. Как видим, почти все.


 Ну так одесситы через своих представителей дали ДОБРО. Какие проблемы?
Вы что считаете, что подавляющее большенство, голосовавшее за Регионалов, Родыну и пр. - это дебилы , тормоза и т.п.? Разьве можно так "охаивать"

----------


## serg-shs

> ------
> Это можно вторым этапом,а пока надо просто сходить в Аркадию на пляж,раскидать песок и сфотографировать спрятанный бетон.,если это на самом деле так.
> Вот тогда реально будет резонанс к которому приплюсуется и обман арендаторов ,потому как официально отрапортовано,что пляж от бетона очищен.
> 
> 
> ----
> спустя 10минут....
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Эрик

> Ну так одесситы через своих представителей дали ДОБРО. Какие проблемы?
> Вы что считаете, что подавляющее большенство, голосовавшее за Регионалов, Родыну и пр. - это дебилы , тормоза и т.п.? Разьве можно так "охаивать"


  А вот у Коврижных,работавшей ещё при Гурвице своя точка зрения на этот счёт.Такая прямо суперстар!
_
Более того, «Механикам Украины» в 2006 году были проданы самые крупные участки на склонах в 20 гектаров.
Коврижных возмущенно заявила, что она одна была против продажи этих участков.«Механики Украины» не платили долго, у них огромные долги. Они планировали построить 20-этажные здания, но поняли, что здания съедут в море. В связи с этим через суд они снимают этот договор и не платят городу арендную плату»,- отметила начальница.
Коврижных заверила, что все эти решения были выданы при экс-мэре Одессы Эдуарде Гурвице._

----------


## Скрытик

> Коврижных заверила, что все эти решения были выданы при экс-мэре Одессы Эдуарде Гурвице.[/I]


  Чушь. Дибров может это подтвердить. Заборы возле Ланжерона выросли еще при Боделане. Гурвиц позже поддерживал Механики, но договор подписан был именно при боде.

----------


## serg-shs

> А вот у Коврижных,работавшей ещё при Гурвице своя точка зрения на этот счёт.Такая прямо суперстар!
> _
> Более того, «Механикам Украины» в 2006 году были проданы самые крупные участки на склонах в 20 гектаров.
> Коврижных возмущенно заявила, что она одна была против продажи этих участков.«Механики Украины» не платили долго, у них огромные долги. Они планировали построить 20-этажные здания, но поняли, что здания съедут в море. В связи с этим через суд они снимают этот договор и не платят городу арендную плату»,- отметила начальница.
> Коврижных заверила, что все эти решения были выданы при экс-мэре Одессы Эдуарде Гурвице._


 Так кактус должен, как гордый мэр, разорвать все договора подписанные при Гурвице и швырнуть их "механикам" и пр. и золотыми буквами написать, что это ПАРК

----------


## _A_l_

> Так кактус должен, как гордый мэр, разорвать все договора подписанные при Гурвице и швырнуть их "механикам" и пр. и золотыми буквами написать, что это ПАРК


  
 "Миханики..." - не стали дожидаться - уже швырнули и давно - в 2008 г. ))). Теперь отсуживают у города 200 млн. евро вложенных в отмеченный участок денег ...

----------


## Олег.Л

> "Миханики..." - не стали дожидаться - уже швырнули и давно - в 2008 г. ))). Теперь отсуживают у города 200 млн. евро вложенных в отмеченный участок денег ...


 Во первых...спасибо,что швырнули, во вторых -они ни копейки не вложили в этот участок,разве что забор в 6 году поставили.А свои фьючерсно-потерянные претензии не отсудят никогда..

Вот еще "сюрпризики"

*Дело «отрадовских дачников» живет и побеждает*


Скандал вокруг передачи частным лицам 5 участков по 10 соток в Отраде закончился торжеством интересов большинства горожан. Между тем уже повестка дня ближайшей сессии Одесского городского совета содержит несколько пунктов, реализующих в точности аналогичные (за исключением адреса) схемы.

Так, проект решения 6.13 в пунктах 14, 15 и 16 касается трёх земельных участков по 10 соток, ранее оформленных на частных лиц в качестве приусадебных. Расположены данные участки по адресу Французский бульвар, 67 - в районе санатория «Белая Акация», на углу Санаторного переулка, а право собственности на них предоставлено гражданам Пенчанской В.Н., Согомонян Э.В. Меланченку Ф.П., Родоная Л.Л.

Так вот, указанный проект решения предлагает разрешить им изменить целевое назначение своих участков и разработать проект отвода для строительстве на всех трех участках мини-гостиницы. Разумеется, одной и той же самой.

подробно со схемами
http://*************/news/delo_otradovskih_dachnikov_jivet_i_pobejdaet_590.html

----------


## _A_l_

> Во первых...спасибо,что швырнули, во вторых -они ни копейки не вложили в этот участок,разве что забор в 6 году поставили.А свои фьючерсно-потерянные претензии не отсудят никогда..


 Пока что эти Миханики не платят арендную плату - за 5 лет порядка 30 млн, отсуживают фактически понесенные расходы на всякие строительные проекты - еще 100 млн. и т.д. 
Из-за этих судов и фактического "кидка" разных фирм Михаников с "сперва землю отвели - потом забрали обратно" Одесса в последние 5 лет не получила *около 1,2 млрд. евро инвестиций* из европейских стран и т.д.

----------


## Эрик

> около 1,2 млрд. евро инвестиций[/B] из европейских стран и т.д.


  Подтвердите свои слова фактами.Интересно очень.

----------


## Эрик

> Чушь. Дибров может это подтвердить. Заборы возле Ланжерона выросли еще при Боделане. Гурвиц позже поддерживал Механики, но договор подписан был именно при боде.


 А остальные заборы не при Гурвице ли выросли?

----------


## serg-shs

> Пока что эти Миханики не платят арендную плату - за 5 лет порядка 30 млн, отсуживают фактически понесенные расходы на всякие строительные проекты - еще 100 млн. и т.д. 
> Из-за этих судов и фактического "кидка" разных фирм Михаников с "сперва землю отвели - потом забрали обратно" Одесса в последние 5 лет не получила *около 1,2 млрд. евро инвестиций* из европейских стран и т.д.


 НУ И НАХРЕНА МНЕ ТАКИЕ ИНВЕСТИЦИИ?

----------


## Скрытик

> А остальные заборы не при Гурвице ли выросли?


  Я где-то оправдывал Гурвица? Просто нельзя искать правду, публикуя ложь. ИМХО.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> НУ И НАХРЕНА МНЕ ТАКИЕ ИНВЕСТИЦИИ?


 Какие это инвестиции? Это грабеж среди бела дня))

----------


## SaMoVar

Раздачу Одессы начал именно Боделан. ГЭЙ довёл схему до совершенства и поставил на поток. Костусев, после небольшой пробуксовки, восстановил этот процесс. Все эти персонажи хороши - не спорьте.

----------


## Скрытик

> Раздачу Одессы начал именно Боделан. ГЭЙ довёл схему до совершенства и поставил на поток. Костусев, после небольшой пробуксовки, восстановил этот процесс. Все эти персонажи хороши - не спорьте.


 Не, ты не прав. Гурвиц таки был одним из первых. Боделан тогда был еще в области... Но они таки друг друга стоят (((

----------


## SaMoVar

Первая каденция ГЭЙя не очень отложилась у меня в памяти по причине молодости. Может быть он всё и начал. Спорить не буду. Но Наибольшыий масштаб этой мерзости полез под конец боделановского срока.

----------


## serg-shs

> Какие это инвестиции? Это грабеж среди бела дня))


 ну я про то.
Вообще я думал думал и всё понял. Територии кладбищ и массовых захоронений имеют некую моральную защищённость перед застройкой. Раз гладбище - значит уже не то. Вот если бы обезопасить склоны, парки и зелёные насаждения методом захоронения депутатов и чиновников. например, как плотно заставлено дорогуууууууущими машинами управление архитектуры на ул. Гоголя каждая на 3-4 жизни тянет (если считать сколько нужно работать на зарплату менее 3 000 ГРН) т.е. запросто можно хоронить заживо с вытянутой над землёй рукой; в руку нужно положить взятку (ну что мы звери какие-то, без взятки таких людей оставить в последнюю минуту жизни ? ) 
 Вы не переживайте, судя по их знакомству они или воскреснут или сразу в рай пойдут.... 

а шо делать ? шо делать? если ничего не помогает.
а вот и коллективное фото:

----------


## _A_l_

> Подтвердите свои слова фактами.Интересно очень.


  Перечислить "побег" иностранных инвесторов на все 1,2 млрд. евро или хватит упоминания о неинвестировании 1,5 млрд. грн. в реконструкцию аэропорта, причитающейся Одессе части  100 млн. баксов из китайской инвестиции 600 млн. в Теплодаре, куска городу в 200 млн. долларов из китайской инвестиции в Коминтерновском р-не (инвестиции в 2 технопарка в области с долями городу - http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/libv/ ) и т.д. А где инвестиции в запланированное строительство в городе 2 десятка новых  гостиниц? 

Пара цитат из 2007 г.:

"В Одессе  391 жилой дом повышенной этажности,  из них в Малиновском — 19, Приморском районе — 67, в Киевском — 104, а в Суворовском — 201."
"Жилой фонд г. Одессы составляет *43196 дома*, в т. ч. 
- жилых домов коммунальной собственности - 6582 шт. общей площадью 12042,8 тыс. кв.м. 
- ЖСК - 365 шт; 
- ОСМД - 179 шт.; 
- ведомств - 714 шт.; 
*- частных домостроений - 35356 шт.* "

"54% строений построены в конце 19-го - начале 20-го веков, 33%- дома первых массовых серий застройки. 
В жилом фонде коммунальной собственности числится: 
- 575 ветхих домов, общей площадью -216,9 тыс. кв.м., в которых проживает около 11,6 тыс. человек 
- 311 аварийных домов, общей площадью - 87,3 тыс.кв.м, в которых проживает около 3.9 тыс. человек "

Ситуация за 5 лет почти не изменилась. Можно и дальше продолжать жить в одноэтажной Одессе - в городе половина от общего числа жилых домов имеют всего 1 этаж ...

----------


## Эрик

> ...
> 
> "54% строений построены в конце 19-го - начале 20-го веков, 33%- дома первых массовых серий застройки. 
> В жилом фонде коммунальной собственности числится: 
> - 575 ветхих домов, общей площадью -216,9 тыс. кв.м., в которых проживает около 11,6 тыс. человек 
> - 311 аварийных домов, общей площадью - 87,3 тыс.кв.м, в которых проживает около 3.9 тыс. человек "
> 
> Ситуация за 5 лет почти не изменилась. Можно и дальше продолжать жить в одноэтажной Одессе - в городе половина от общего числа жилых домов имеют всего 1 этаж ...


  Я думал вы про инвестиции в склоны "Юбилейного"...

----------


## _A_l_

> Я думал вы про инвестиции в склоны "Юбилейного"...


  Таковых, видимо, не будет вообще. Иностранным инвесторам достаточно примера кидка фирмы "Миханики Украина". 

А мы будем иметь и дальше такое желто-глиняное безобразие ...

----------


## serg-shs

> А мы будем иметь и дальше такое желто-глиняное безобразие ...


 подольше бы иметь желто-глиняное, а то безобразие, что между двумя крепостными стенами лучше бы снести... 
а  _A_l_   лучше бы возделывать пески на Голандских высотах  - там он может преображать до неузнаваемости, а тут НЕ НУЖНО. Пусть всё будет как есть - и это самая правильная инвестиция

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

> подольше бы иметь желто-глиняное, а то безобразие, что между двумя крепостными стенами лучше бы снести... 
> а  _A_l_   лучше бы возделывать пески на Голандских высотах  - там он может преображать до неузнаваемости, а тут НЕ НУЖНО. Пусть всё будет как есть - и это самая правильная инвестиция


 Так он мыслит шаблонно-че с него взять. А нам хочеца чтобы Одесса с моря отличалась от других мегаполисов красивым зеленым ландшафтом а не бетонными коробками для пузатеев и их холуев.

----------


## inborz

а  _A_l_   лучше бы возделывать пески на Голандских высотах  - там он может преображать до неузнаваемости, а тут НЕ НУЖНО. Пусть всё будет как есть - и это самая правильная инвестиция[/QUOTE]

А это что за выпад с душком?
И, кроме всего прочего - или учите географию, ибо в Голландии нет высот, а есть Голанские высоты в Израиле, или русский язык, потому как Голландия пишется с двумя "н".

----------


## serg-shs

> А это что за выпад с душком?
> И, кроме всего прочего - или учите географию, ибо в Голландии нет высот, а есть Голанские высоты в Израиле, или русский язык, потому как *Голландия пишется с двумя "н"*.


 с двумя "н" - Вам виднее, вам виднее     ошибки, как и Обонятельные галлюцинации (в контексте "нюхательные"  ) у людей встречаются. Никакого душка нет. Контекст банален: хочешь "преобразовывать" - преобразовуй пустыню(а там, кроме всего, и просто подстрелить могут), а парк преобразовывать не нужно.

----------


## serg-shs

> Так он мыслит шаблонно-че с него взять. А нам хочеца чтобы Одесса с моря отличалась от других мегаполисов красивым зеленым ландшафтом а не бетонными коробками для пузатеев и их холуев.


 да мне бы, просто что б море было, а не заграждения.
А как оно с моря выглядит - лучше бы вообще никак "замаскировано"
Вообще всё это "инвестирование" никакого реального проку не приносит. Ну налепят еще отелей - в городе будет ещё больше проституток и обслуги. В конечном итоге будем еще больше зависимы от разных мастей сволочей. А когда-то были вполне самодостаточны.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Таковых, видимо, не будет вообще. Иностранным инвесторам достаточно примера кидка фирмы "Миханики Украина". 
> 
> А мы будем иметь и дальше такое желто-глиняное безобразие ...


 Вот город и должен принять все меря для того, чтобы на глинистых склонах зазеленела листва деревьев и кустов, зашуршала травка, цветочки зацвели.
А украшать склоны бетонными коробками не нужно. Это не кошерно))

----------


## SaMoVar

> А мы будем иметь и дальше такое желто-глиняное безобразие ...


 Когда "наши люди" перестанут рубить деревья на дрова для пикников и оставлять за собой горы срача - будут такие склоны. Не думаю, что стройплощадки сильно оживят типичный для северного причерноморья пейзаж. В нашей степи парк на берегу моря - это чудо.

----------


## serg-shs

> Перечислить "побег" иностранных инвесторов на все 1,2 млрд. евро или хватит упоминания о неинвестировании 1,5 млрд. грн. в реконструкцию аэропорта, причитающейся Одессе части  100 млн. баксов из китайской инвестиции 600 млн. в Теплодаре, куска городу в 200 млн. долларов из китайской инвестиции в Коминтерновском р-не (инвестиции в 2 технопарка в области с долями городу - http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/libv/ ) и т.д. А где инвестиции в запланированное строительство в городе 2 десятка новых  гостиниц? 
> 
> Пара цитат из 2007 г.:
> 
> "В Одессе  391 жилой дом повышенной этажности,  из них в Малиновском — 19, Приморском районе — 67, в Киевском — 104, а в Суворовском — 201."
> "Жилой фонд г. Одессы составляет *43196 дома*, в т. ч. 
> - жилых домов коммунальной собственности - 6582 шт. общей площадью 12042,8 тыс. кв.м. 
> - ЖСК - 365 шт; 
> - ОСМД - 179 шт.; 
> ...


 выбирая между 19ти этажкой и 1 этажкой - я выберу 1 -2 х этажку. Потому, что это хорошо. для человека это ХОРОШО ! 
про все эти "инвестиции" не верю я в них. Китайские инвестиции - это вообще полная труба, кинайцы из гранита воду выжмут и конечная цель одесса -китайская

----------


## _A_l_

> Вот город и должен принять все меря для того, чтобы на глинистых склонах зазеленела листва деревьев и кустов, зашуршала травка, цветочки зацвели.


  Температура *обращенной на юго-восток* *наклонной поверхности* склона в летнее время днем достигает 60-70 градусов. Не растет ничего. Вот оно и стоит голое с 1967 года - больше 40 лет ...

----------


## aliaodessa

> выбирая между 19ти этажкой и 1 этажкой - я выберу 1 -2 х этажку. Потому, что это хорошо. для человека это ХОРОШО ! 
> про все эти "инвестиции" не верю я в них. Китайские инвестиции - это вообще полная труба, кинайцы из гранита воду выжмут и конечная цель одесса -китайская


 сегодня зарплата в Одессе средняя - ниже.чем в Китае.
им достаточно выгодно вложить сюда деньги и поставить свои фабрики .
один из технопарков планировался по легкой промышленности.
достаточно выгодное дело.
земля - бесплатно .
 строить дома для работников не нужно(в Китае это обзательное условие - ставишь фабрику - строй за свой счет поселок для работников)+реализация на месте.
никаких тебе доставок через 2 месяца.
минимальная  зарплата в маленьком промышленном городе например Винджоу- 500 долларов.это госслужба .
у частников - выше намного.
забудь про "чашку риса" .
наш уровень жизни сегодня намного ниже,чем в Китае.

----------


## serg-shs

> Температура *обращенной на юго-восток* *наклонной поверхности* склона в летнее время днем достигает 60-70 градусов. Не растет ничего. Вот оно и стоит голое с 1967 года - больше 40 лет ...


 ну вот пусть так и остаётся. и всё. (у какого идиота ещё осталось хоть чуточку доверия к нынешней власти - вот тому и ездите по ушам, как всё будет замечательно)

----------


## serg-shs

> сегодня зарплата в Одессе средняя - ниже.чем в Китае.
> им достаточно выгодно вложить сюда деньги и поставить свои фабрики .
> один из технопарков планировался по легкой промышленности.
> достаточно выгодное дело.
> земля - бесплатно .
>  строить дома для работников не нужно(в Китае это обзательное условие - ставишь фабрику - строй за свой счет поселок для работников)+реализация на месте.
> никаких тебе доставок через 2 месяца.
> минимальная  зарплата в маленьком промышленном городе например Винджоу- 500 долларов.это госслужба .
> у частников - выше намного.
> ...


 Это типа ... статистика. ну ну.
Значит это я сегодня встретил впарке "победа" ГАЛЮЦИНАЦИИ три китайских семьи : одна с двумя детьми, другая с одним ребёнком и мама с сыном на велосипеде . И судя по всему они здесь укоренились и будут плодиться... А "чудо-город" - это не чайна сити. и прут и прут.
через сколько лет я встречу 3 европейских семьи с детьми, на фоне китайцев?
 манипулирование и реальность - разные вещи. потом расскажу. Вы подумайте: какой уровень жизни может быть в Шанхае , где живёт 18 с половиной миллионов, где машину можно купить только собрав столько справок, которые собрать не возможно (но всёравно - смог), где разрешено иметь только одного ребёнка, если выше - значит так налогами обложат, что на жизнь не хватит. И это в самом благополучном месте КНР(континентальном) - ШАНХАЕ .
 Уровень доходов и уровень жизни ооооооооочень разные понятия.  Не ведитесь на лохотрон.

----------


## Эрик

> Таковых, видимо, не будет вообще. Иностранным инвесторам достаточно примера кидка фирмы "Миханики Украина". 
> 
> А мы будем иметь и дальше такое желто-глиняное безобразие ...


  Вы знаете,я такое удовольствие получаю гуляя по нему,рассекая на роликах и велосипеде,посещая пляж.Правда последние годы мне очень ПОРТЯТ ЖИЗНЬ всякие иногородние жлоба,строящие гостиницу возле сан.Россия на побережье как то -  г-н,(думаю вы понимаете значение,которое такие как я вкладывают в это слово),рондин,такой же г-н боделан,продавший за взятки мой любимый пляж Лагуна и прочая шваль,продавшая Одессу за дешевые взятки.Да,склоны нужно облагораживать,но не таким хамским методом,как пытался сделать это коммунист боделан,гражданин Израиля Гурвиц и нынешний "голова"-одно слово ПыР...Так и хочется им сказать - счастья вам,женщины!Потому что мужчины так не поступают!

----------


## serg-shs

все эти рассуждения о "пользе застройки склонов" и прочих "инвестициях" точно высказаны в анекдоте: отдай жену дяде, а сам иди к б&&ди

----------


## Эрик

> Температура *обращенной на юго-восток* *наклонной поверхности* склона в летнее время днем достигает 60-70 градусов. Не растет ничего. Вот оно и стоит голое с 1967 года - больше 40 лет ...


 Что за бред?Вы и географ и политик и финансист и аналитик...сила Словом!Не растёт просто на глине ничего.Причём тут Африка?Но могу вас уверить,что и на глине можно сады развести.Я,посещая Израиль,видел сады и виноградники,благоухающие на бывших песках.

----------


## serg-shs

> Что за бред?Вы и географ и политик и финансист и аналитик...сила Словом!Не растёт просто на глине ничего.Причём тут Африка?Но могу вас уверить,что и на глине можно сады развести.Я,посещая Израиль,видел *сады и виноградники,благоухающие на бывших песках.*


 Зря ты это сказал...  теперь они будут дерибанить типа ... под виноградники

----------


## Jorjic

> Температура *обращенной на юго-восток* *наклонной поверхности* склона в летнее время днем достигает 60-70 градусов. Не растет ничего. Вот оно и стоит голое с 1967 года - больше 40 лет ...


 Оно не просто стоит голое, как вы выражаетесь, (кстати, голое - не всегда плохо). Оно радует глаз гораздо больше, чем засранное бетоном и асфальтом. 
Я не думаю, что в Крыму температура в летнее время намного меньше, а какой растет виноград. Разруха не в температурах, а в головах.

----------


## _A_l_

> Я не думаю, что в Крыму температура в летнее время намного меньше, а какой растет виноград. Разруха не в температурах, а в головах.


 На *30-градусных склонах* виноград не растет. Равно - как и все остальное, кроме сорной травы, которая ежегодно полностью выгорает ( http://*************/news/v-odesse-gorel-plyazh-lanzheron-i-dacha-kovalevskogo.html ).

 Виноград - на горизонтальных террасах растет...

----------


## Скрытик

> На *30-градусных склонах* виноград не растет. Равно - как и все остальное, кроме сорной травы, которая ежегодно полностью выгорает


  Серьезно? Спешу очень сильно удивить:
http://ski.spb.ru/conf/lofiversion/index.php/t32071.html

----------


## _A_l_

Террасы с виноградниками. На наклонных участках - ничего не растет ...

Подробнее со схемой террасирования - http://vinograd.info/info/osnovy-pri...tovyh-vod.html

----------


## Скрытик

А это что???

Я не вижу террас. 
даже если это так - кто мешает сделать террасы на существующих склонах?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Террасы с виноградниками. На наклонных участках - ничего не растет ...
> 
> Подробнее со схемой террасирования - http://vinograd.info/info/osnovy-pri...tovyh-vod.html


 И что (кроме нежелания городских властей) мешает сделать террасы на наших склонах?

----------


## serg-shs

> На *30-градусных склонах* виноград не растет. Равно - как и все остальное, кроме сорной травы, которая ежегодно полностью выгорает ( http://*************/news/v-odesse-gorel-plyazh-lanzheron-i-dacha-kovalevskogo.html ).
> 
>  Виноград - на горизонтальных террасах растет...


 ... и винодел (шмурдякдел)

----------


## serg-shs

НИКАКИХ терас на склонах - пусти козла в огород. Будут сплошные липовые аллеи. хватит. пусть будет, как есть: тысячи лет простояло - как-то стояло

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> НИКАКИХ терас на склонах - пусти козла в огород. Будут сплошные липовые аллеи. хватит. пусть будет, как есть: тысячи лет простояло - как-то стояло


 И верно))) Боязно что-то, касающееся склонов доверять нашей мелихе.
Но деревья там садить, кустики разные, дренажные канавы ремонтировать надо. Кому как не городским властям этим заниматься. Но без всяких там аренд и продаж.

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 4144326


> ... пусть будет, как есть: тысячи лет простояло - как-то стояло


  Какие еще тысячи лет? Все склоны от порта до 16-й Фонтана в 1966-67 гг. построены. 
В инете полно фотографий, что было "до того" ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вложение 4144326 Какие еще тысячи лет? Все склоны от порта до 16-й Фонтана в 1966-67 гг. построены. 
> В инете полно фотографий, что было "до того" ...


 Верно. Склоны были существенно укреплены в этот период времени но из этого совсем не следует, что сейчас их надо застроить. А?

----------


## _A_l_

Оползень 1956 г. на 12-й Фонтана, когда рельсы 18-го трамвая сползли ...




> Верно. Склоны были существенно укреплены в этот период времени но из этого совсем не следует, что сейчас их надо застроить. А?


  Не "укреплены", а заново построены. Просто я живу на 12-й Фонтана с 1954 г.,  отлично помню, что было до 1967 г. и отчетливо вижу, что есть сейчас. 

Дополнительно - http://www.nbuv.gov.ua/portal/natural/Vonmu/2011_32/files/3211.pdf .

----------


## serg-shs

> Вложение 4144326 Какие еще тысячи лет? Все склоны от порта до 16-й Фонтана в 1966-67 гг. построены. 
> В инете полно фотографий, что было "до того" ...


 не мутите воду: построены и укреплены (организованы инженерные берегоукрепительные и водоотводные сооружения) - разные понятия. (Вы хоть представляете обьёмы грунта для "строительства" ?)

----------


## serg-shs

Цитата из приведённой статьи



> Существенной частью мероприятий по борьбе с оползнями долж-но было явиться введение специального противооползневого режима, по 
> которому запрещались вести на побережье следующие работы. Это выем-ка песка на пляже, *производство на склонах земляных работ, проектиро-
> вание и строительство сооружений без соответствующего согласования,* 
> неправильный сброс атмосферных вод, устройство биофильтров на ополз-невой террасе, подача морской воды на плато и сброс отработанной воды 
> в море системой водопроводов, дающих утечку в грунт.


 эта фраза "проектирование и строительство сооружений без соответствующего согласования", при учёте "проектирования и строительства" подземного паркинга на Греческой площади, где на ровном месте устроили 3,14ц(прошу прощения за мой французский) центральной площади города, следует понимать исключительно однозначно НИЧЕГО НЕ СТРОИТЬ ! Всёравно всё из рук вываливается

----------


## _A_l_

Участок берега в р-не Б.Фонтана, 2008 г.




> Вы хоть представляете обьёмы грунта для "строительства" ?


 Представляю и знаю. Будучи в свое время директором проектного строительного института, даже утвержденный в 1959 г. проект  берегоукрепления видел ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Не "укреплены", а заново построены. Просто я живу на 12-й Фонтана с 1954 г.,  отлично помню, что было до 1967 г. и отчетливо вижу, что есть сейчас.


 Теперь я понял. Склонов раньше не было. Было плоское место. Потом, в 1964 году привезли глину, ракушняк, чернозем и склоны построили. И теперь они есть!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Представляю и знаю. Будучи в свое время директором проектного строительного института, даже утвержденный в 1959 г. проект  берегоукрепления видел ...


 А Вы можете нам коротко и внятно объяснить, для чего все таки нужно застраивать склоны жилыми домами?

----------


## _A_l_

> Теперь я понял. Склонов раньше не было. Было плоское место. Потом, в 1964 году привезли глину, ракушняк, чернозем и склоны построили. И теперь они есть!


 Немного не так. Уполаживание склонов производится принудительным обрушением верхней кромки обрыва от его края до угрожающего оползнем закола (см. рис.) *со строительством террас* и засыпкой камнем, щебнем и грунтом. Грунт с наклонных участков смывается за 3-5 лет ...

Это и было сделано от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана с 1960 до 1967 г. - года 50-летия революции. В честь этого назвали "Юбилейный" парк (которого на самом деле не было) и ресторан на углу Дерибасовской и к.Маркса. После статьи в "Правде" насчет Одесского ресторана, его моментально переименовали в "Братиславу". 
А парк - он только на бумаге был )).

----------


## serg-shs

ОПЯТЬ Вы подменяете понятия: конечно вполне логично обрыв трансформировать в пологий (относительно) склон. И эти работы были проведены. Причём тут застройка? я не хочу, что б склоны застраивались. и точка.

----------


## _A_l_

Одесский берег в р-не Малого Фонтана до уполаживания склонов




> ОПЯТЬ Вы подменяете понятия: конечно вполне логично обрыв трансформировать в пологий (относительно) склон. И эти работы были проведены. Причём тут застройка? я не хочу, что б склоны застраивались. и точка.


  Читать в этой теме https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=51109&p=1806585&viewfull=1#post1806585 и инет за "нагружение нижней террасы"  для предотвращения оползней ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Это и было сделано от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана с 1960 до 1967 г. - года 50-летия революции. В честь этого назвали "Юбилейный" парк (которого на самом деле не было) 
> А парк - он только на бумаге был )).


 Информация не верная. Склоны на Фонтане ровнялись и позже а за 16-й станцией работы велись до начала 80-х.
А парк был и пока есть. Это твои хозяева хотят, чтобы он "был только на бумаге"((

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ОПЯТЬ Вы подменяете понятия: конечно вполне логично обрыв трансформировать в пологий (относительно) склон. И эти работы были проведены. Причём тут застройка? я не хочу, что б склоны застраивались. и точка.


 И я не хочу!
И сотни тысяч одесситов тоже не хотят!!!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Читать в этой теме https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=51109&p=1806585&viewfull=1#post1806585 и инет за "нагружение нижней террасы"  для предотвращения оползней ...


 Хватит уже этих измышлений! Достаточно неприкрытой лжи!
50 лет склоны простояли без оползней и никто не нагружал никакие террасы.
А теперь вдруг понадобилось.
И случайно совпало с возможностью урвать нехилый куш, построив и продав жилье в самом красивом уголке города.

----------


## serg-shs

> Одесский берег в р-не Малого Фонтана до уполаживания склонов
> 
>  Читать в этой теме https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=51109&p=1806585&viewfull=1#post1806585 и инет за "нагружение нижней террасы"  для предотвращения оползней ...


 а для предотвращения оползней и ЗАСТРОЙКИ я предлагал альтернативный вариант - захоронения. многие уже поддержали...

----------


## SaMoVar

Кстати о парке "Юбилейном". Есть документы, карты. Всё в ажуре. Просто наши городские власти хотят, чтобы этих бумажек не было.

----------


## serg-shs

а я вот не понимаю. просто не доходит до меня, нафига вібирать кого-то, а потом бегать за ним и умолять "дяденька отдай", а кучка полудурков отмахиваются "ПОШЛИ НА %%%" и опять, но уже слёзно "дяденька не трожь, дяденька отдай" и т.д.  бред какой-то

----------


## _A_l_

> Кстати о парке "Юбилейном". Есть документы, карты. Всё в ажуре. Просто наши городские власти хотят, чтобы этих бумажек не было.


 Дык, что бумажки есть - никто и не возражает. Просто самого парка никогда не было.

Поскольку на склонах (*без учета пляжей и Парка Шевченко*) площадь более или менее горизонтальных участков (террас, по которым проходят дороги) не превосходит 7% общей площади "склонов" - не более 14 га на всем 11-километровом протажении от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана. Из этих 14 га - в общей сложности около 36 км двухполосной технологической дороги для спецтранспорта (включая трассу "Здоровье") шириной 7,5 м и общей площадью 2,7 га. Еще 3 га занято всякими технологическими постройками с подъездами к ним (спасательные станции, туалеты, трансформаторные, насосные и пр.). Остается 8-9 га под парк от города до 16-й Фонтана. 

А 90% площади - больше 200 га "склонов" - конкретно сами уположенные в 1960-67 годах *наклонные склоны*, на которых, ясное дело, никакого парка нету - по ним и ходить-то крайне затруднительно.

Оно, просто, на бумажках-планах не видно уклонов и создается впечатление "парка". Задача уполаживания склонов как раз и заключалась в том, чтобы наклонные участки побережья имели минимальный уклон, т.е. занимали возможно большую площадь.
*Представление о величине уклона склонов отлично дает наша канатная дорога или Потемкинская лестница...*

А дальше в 1967 г. - году 50-летия революции - началась "политика". И отрапортовали Одесские власти в ЦК КПСС, что в Одессе к Юбилею Революции построили самый большой на юге Украины парк и назвали его "Юбилейный". Хотя, повторюсь, в натуре этого парка и не было никогда ...

----------


## Milkaway

Интересно получается - следуя вашей логике, например, и парк в Умани, расположенный преимущественно на склонах, как бы и не парк, а так - желание г-на Потоцкого как-то облагородить свои владения, и зеленые зоны отдыха, например в Крыму, тоже какая-то противооползневая защита...Если есть ,,официальная бумажка,, что это ПАРК, значит так оно и должно быть ... Я прекрасно помню еще в середине 80-х верхнюю террасу со скамейками, посыпанную мелким гравием - до Чкаловского санатория - наверху отдыхали люди, любуясь морскими видами, играли дети, в выходные люди семьями выбирались ,,на природу,, а внизу, ближе к морю, можно было ,,культурно отдохнуть,, - качели, бильярдные, тир и пляж с нехитрой советской инфраструктурой.... Большая площадь ПАРКА подразумевала как раз поэтапное освоение территории в грядущих пятилетках ...
Так, что ПАРК  БЫЛ, ЕСТЬ и БУДЕТ ....

----------


## SaMoVar

> Дык, что бумажки есть - никто и не возражает. Просто самого парка никогда не было.
> 
> Поскольку на склонах (без учета пляжей и Парка Шевченко) площадь более или менее горизонтальных участков (террас, по которым проходят дороги) не превосходит 7% общей площади "склонов" - не более 14 га на всем 11-километровом протажении от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана. Из этих 14 га - в общей сложности около 36 км двухполосной технологической дороги для спецтранспорта (включая трассу "Здоровье") шириной 7,5 м и общей площадью 2,7 га.


 То есть, вы считаете, что если склоны, то парка на них быть не может? Посмеялся насчёт 3 гектаров под спецпостройки. Ну сейчас, с учётом стройки "хотела" и зелёного зазаборного берега может и 3 гектара наберётся. Далее - площадь склонов мы просто не учитываем? А там растут деревья, и все деревья высаживались по специальному плану.
Парк Юбилейный - это не только границы на бумажке. Работы по созданию и поддержанию парка велись. А при союзе эти работы велись не только на бумаге, ибо можно было по голове получить от начальства. Это сейчас большинство работ фиктивны.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Дык, что бумажки есть - никто и не возражает. Просто самого парка никогда не было.
> 
> Поскольку на склонах (*без учета пляжей и Парка Шевченко*) площадь более или менее горизонтальных участков (террас, по которым проходят дороги) не превосходит 7% общей площади "склонов" - не более 14 га на всем 11-километровом протажении от Ланжерона до 16-й Фонтана. Из этих 14 га - в общей сложности около 36 км двухполосной технологической дороги для спецтранспорта (включая трассу "Здоровье") шириной 7,5 м и общей площадью 2,7 га. Еще 3 га занято всякими технологическими постройками с подъездами к ним (спасательные станции, туалеты, трансформаторные, насосные и пр.). Остается 8-9 га под парк от города до 16-й Фонтана. 
> 
> А 90% площади - больше 200 га "склонов" - конкретно сами уположенные в 1960-67 годах *наклонные склоны*, на которых, ясное дело, никакого парка нету - по ним и ходить-то крайне затруднительно.
> 
> Оно, просто, на бумажках-планах не видно уклонов и создается впечатление "парка". Задача уполаживания склонов как раз и заключалась в том, чтобы наклонные участки побережья имели минимальный уклон, т.е. занимали возможно большую площадь.
> *Представление о величине уклона склонов отлично дает наша канатная дорога или Потемкинская лестница...*
> 
> А дальше в 1967 г. - году 50-летия революции - началась "политика". И отрапортовали Одесские власти в ЦК КПСС, что в Одессе к Юбилею Революции построили самый большой на юге Украины парк и назвали его "Юбилейный". Хотя, повторюсь, в натуре этого парка и не было никогда ...


 Зарплату за эту писанину хоть приличную платят?

----------


## Jorjic

> Зарплату за эту писанину хоть приличную платят?


 Ну зачем вы его кормите? Это же как раз и входит в его задачу. 
Ну, пришел, испортил воздух - отошли в сторонку, чтобы не так воняло.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну зачем вы его кормите? Это же как раз и входит в его задачу. 
> Ну, пришел, испортил воздух - отошли в сторонку, чтобы не так воняло.


 Я же за человека переживаю. Сейчас кризис, работы мало. А он нашел себе место - писять на форуме. Надеюсь, что столь малопривлекательный труд по крайней мере высокооплачиваем.

----------


## serg-shs

если чегото не хватает по бумажкам то НУЖНО СДЕЛАТЬ, Оформить. *Но только условие: как угодно, что угодно, когда угодно, но чтобы это была такая бумажка, при наличии которой ни Швондер, ни кто-либо другой не мог бы даже подойти к двери моей квартиры. Окончательная бумажка. Фактическая! Настоящая!! Броня!!!*

----------


## SaMoVar

Не в наших условиях. На территории Украины бумажка, которая является бронёй - это фантик с мёртвым президентом.

----------


## Олег.Л

Почти треть парка Шевченко продана, представление его в новых границах исключает территории проданные вместе со склонами...

http://*************/news/novie_granitsi_parka_shevchenko_356.html

----------


## serg-shs

> Не в наших условиях. На территории Украины бумажка, которая является бронёй - это фантик с мёртвым президентом.


 Вы даже не представляете насколько всё динамично меняется

----------


## Эрик

Пару дней назад  все читали :
_На участке пляжа в Аркадии (территория «Кон-тики») для инвалидов планируют оборудовать отдельный пляж с шезлонгами и пандусами, информирует Управление инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета.
 Согласно проектной документации 33% пляжа будут выделены под социальные нужды населения. 
В настоящее время на пляже ведется сооружение пандусов для людей с ограниченными физическими возможностями.
_Сегодня катался вечером по ТЗ и заехал в Аркадию и понял,что ни Губернатор ни ГГ(горголова) не имеют никакой власти в Одессе.По крайней мере в той части общественной жизни,которая видна как на ладони.[IMG][URL=http://www.radikal.ru]

----------


## Скрытик

Меня больше поразил многоэтажный монстр на заднем плане 2й фотки. Это где такое выросло?

----------


## _A_l_

> Меня больше поразил многоэтажный монстр на заднем плане 2й фотки. Это где такое выросло?


 Вот туточки ... Оно легко узнается по "колонне" самых левых на снимке панорамных окон.

----------


## Jina

А куда вывели канализацию этого домика?

----------


## Скрытик

> А куда вывели канализацию этого домика?


 Угадаете сами или подсказать? 

 Впрочем, я уже давно не купаюсь в черте города...

----------


## m-ilya

> Читать в этой теме https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=51109&p=1806585&viewfull=1#post1806585 и инет за "нагружение нижней террасы"  для предотвращения оползней ...


  В этой теме ни слова не говорилось о том что оползни можно предотвратить нагружением нижней терассы, равно как и в исходном тексте приведенных цитат.
Привожу полную цитату:
Интервью с заслуженным архитектором Украины, гл. архитектором ОАО «Одесгражданпроект», доцентом архитектурного института Семёном Мироновичем Гольдваром.
Перспективы облика Одессы
Семён Миронович, Что Вы думаете о возможности застройки склонов вдоль побережья, являющихся берегоукрепительными сооружениями? 

Я думаю, что это категорически недопустимо. Характер нашей оползневой зоны – функция наступления моря на берег. Так что, в первую очередь надо облегчить склон (уполаживание) и усилить пляжную зону. Кроме этого, перехватить грунтовые воды и выбросить их через штольни в море. Укрепить склоны посадкой деревьев с крупной корневой системой (парк «Юбилейный») и устроить водостоки со склонов системой нагорных каналов. Всё это можно проследить на примере 6-ти километровой зоны от Ланжерона до Аркадии.
 Когда мне говорят, что инвестор даёт много миллионов для укрепления оползневой зоны в вышеуказанном районе взамен на разрешение построить рестораны, гостиницы, объекты обслуживания – всё для приезжих, я отвечаю: «Не нагружайте склоны – съедете вниз! Ничего не трогайте – все относительно стабилизировалось. Оставьте эту зону нам, городу. Займитесь лучше такой же зоной от мыса 16-й станции Б. Фонтана до Люстдорфа»! Другой вопрос в том, что все городские учреждения, которые должны следить за парком «Юбилейный», ничего не делают: обрезка зелёных насаждений, расчистка дикорастущих кустарников, скашивание травы, расчистка нагорных каналов и многое другое. Ничего этого никто не делает!.. 

Можно ли разрабатывать генплан Одессы силами одесских проектировщиков? 

Думаю, что нет. Я не знаю такой авторской группы специалистов-планировщиков, которая могла бы взять на себя такую ответственную работу. В своё время этим мы занимались, но нас «исторически» развалили. Архитектор-планировщик – человек с необычным пространственным мышлением, с определёнными подходами и масштабами деятельности. Потом, эта работа комплексная: транспорт, планировочное развитие, инженерные коммуникации и сооружения, зоны рекреации и озеленения, спорт, промышленность, сельское пригородное хозяйство, курортология и т. д. После выпуска такого генерального плана можно свободно считать, что авторы защитили кандидатскую диссертацию.

Семён Миронович, какова динамика уровня грунтовых вод в Одессе? 

К сожалению, эта динамика существует, и для старой застройки носит подчастую угрожающий характер. Текут все водонесущие коммуникации и даже новые в относительно недавно построенных районах. Если мы сегодня проходим сваями просадочные грунты и опираемся на надёжное основание, то старые дома стоят на мелкозаглублённых ленточных фундаментах. Рецепты спасения должны намечаться в каждом отдельном случае. 

Как Вы видите перспективу строительства подземных паркингов большой вместимости? Насколько это целесообразно, и выполнимо ли это технически? 

С.М. Есть, на мой взгляд, два решения. Первое, которое нас заставляют делать в Одессе: при плотности застройки 450 чел./га., мы должны строить паркинги полузаглублёнными за счет придомовой территории и подвалов. В придомовом участке (не менее 0,12 м. кв. на человека) необходимо расположить площадки для игр детей, площадки для отдыха взрослого населения, для занятий физкультурой, для хозяйственных целей, для выгула домашних животных, плюс дорога проезд–подъезд к дому, озеленение. Всё это нам предлагают сделать на крыше полузаглублённого паркинга (полузаглублённого из-за высокого уровня грунтовых вод и необходимости сохранения протяжённости пандусов-въездов). Второе решение – это строительство многоэтажных, открытых стоянок. Правда, было бы неплохо пересмотреть нормы: почему не более 300 автомобилей и не более 5 этажей. 

Семён Миронович, Каким Вы видите в перспективе облик Одессы? 

Наш город ухожен. По газонам никто не ходит. Город с наступлением темноты купается в свете реклам и уличного освещения. На остановках транспорта висят графики движения. Опоздание на более чем 5 минут – событие. Наконец исчезли с глаз «маршрутки». Неожиданное отключение электричества и водонесущих бытовых сетей – уголовное дело. 
 Реконструированы Черёмушки – люди получили квартиры, которые они давно заслужили. На Молдаванке – новый современный район – красавец «Нью-Бразилиа». 
 Живёт «Трасса здоровья». Её продолжение – от мыса 16-й станции Б. Фонтана до Люстдорфа – зона современной многоэтажной застройки международными туристическими объектами. Дальше – мост через Сухой лиман в г. Ильичёвск. Монорельсовая дорога и метро, наконец, решат извечный вопрос соединения Севера и Юга, т. е. жилмассивов им. Котовского – Центр – Таирова – Южный – Люстдорф, и далее на Ильичевск. Жилыми современными зданиями застроена Пересыпь… 
 Я сижу на бульваре и любуюсь: из порта опять выходят белые пассажирские лайнеры Крымско-Кавказской линии, по Средиземному морю, вокруг Европы и т.д. 
 В голове много мыслей о том, что нам не хватает. Много планов, но, к сожалению, я это при жизни не увижу. 

 По материалам газеты "Правое дело"
 Конец цитаты
Как видите, говорится об усилении пляжной зоны, то есть - волнорезы, траверсы.
Думаю, не стоит "перекрашивать" аргументы против застройки в аргументы за неё, этот некорректный прием очевиден всем и не делает чести тому, кто его применяет.

----------


## Cetus

*Генплан (коротко о главном)*


Новый генеральный план Одессы – первый генплан, понимающий под развитием города  реализацию наиболее выгодных, прибыльных строительных бизнес-проектов.
Одним из генеральных направлений, приоритетных задач нового генплана, вопреки действующему международному законодательству, является снос и застройка исторического центра города. Именно территория исторического центра согласно новому генплану является одной из основных, приоритетных площадок нового строительства, обладающая наивысшей экономико-градостроительной ценностью, то есть той строительной площадкой с которой при минимальных затратах и в минимальные сроки можно получить наибольшую прибыль. 
Есть две карты – площадки нового строительства и степень градостроительной ценности территорий.
Вместо «сноса исторического центра» в генплане употребляется словосочетание «полная ликвидация ветхого и аварийного жилого фонда», который, как выясняется далее по тексту, находится преимущественно в исторической части города и составляет на сегодняшний день около 300 тыс. кв. м., то есть порядка 30% существующей исторической застройки. 
Эту цифру предполагается довести за расчетный период генплана до 700 тыс. кв. м., то есть увеличить количество аварийного фонда почти в 3 раза.
По самым скромным подсчетам сохранению подлежит не более 20 процентов существующего на сегодняшний день архитектурного ансамбля исторического центра Одессы – существующие на сегодняшний день памятники архитектуры, и то условно, поскольку предполагается сохранять только фасады зданий с дальнейшей их надстройкой и достройкой, то есть полным уничтожением материально-технической и объемно-планировочной структуры памятника.
Уничтожение 80% исторического центра, тем не менее, преподносится в генплане как сохранение культурного наследия. Часть домов планируется снести по планировочным соображениям – те, которые не удастся довести до аварийного состояния.
Во всем мире к историческому архитектурному наследию относятся с величайшим трепетом, как к святыне, которую берегут и сохраняют для потомков. Такова европейская практика и требования международного законодательства по сохранению архитектурного наследия исторических городов.

Данным генеральным планом также под высотную застройку предусматривается снос крепкого, комфортабельного, высококачественного малоэтажного жилого фонда, расположенного в наиболее благоприятных для проживания, благоустроенных районах города – Фонтанской дороги, Адмиральского проспекта, ул. Педагогической и др., а также снос частной усадебной застройки в разных районах города.
Генпланом предусматривается значительное уменьшение населения, проживающего в усадебной, а также в малоэтажной застройке, за счет его переселения в высотную застройку.
Согласно новому генплану каждый третий житель Одессы подлежит отселению из своей квартиры, дома, в связи с реализацией градостроительных бизнес-проектов (284 чел.).

----------


## _A_l_

> А куда вывели канализацию этого домика?


 *Напорная канализация* всех пляжей и сооружений, расположенных в прибрежной зоне выведена в коллектор, проходящий под Львовской ...

----------


## Олег.Л

> *Генплан (коротко о главном)*
> 
> 
> Новый генеральный план Одессы – первый генплан, понимающий под развитием города  реализацию наиболее выгодных, прибыльных строительных бизнес-проектов.
> Одним из генеральных направлений, приоритетных задач нового генплана, вопреки действующему международному законодательству, является снос и застройка исторического центра города. Именно территория исторического центра согласно новому генплану является одной из основных, приоритетных площадок нового строительства, обладающая наивысшей экономико-градостроительной ценностью, то есть той строительной площадкой с которой при минимальных затратах и в минимальные сроки можно получить наибольшую прибыль. 
> Есть две карты – площадки нового строительства и степень градостроительной ценности территорий.
> Вместо «сноса исторического центра» в генплане употребляется словосочетание «полная ликвидация ветхого и аварийного жилого фонда», который, как выясняется далее по тексту, находится преимущественно в исторической части города и составляет на сегодняшний день около 300 тыс. кв. м., то есть порядка 30% существующей исторической застройки. 
> Эту цифру предполагается довести за расчетный период генплана до 700 тыс. кв. м., то есть увеличить количество аварийного фонда почти в 3 раза.
> По самым скромным подсчетам сохранению подлежит не более 20 процентов существующего на сегодняшний день архитектурного ансамбля исторического центра Одессы – существующие на сегодняшний день памятники архитектуры, и то условно, поскольку предполагается сохранять только фасады зданий с дальнейшей их надстройкой и достройкой, то есть полным уничтожением материально-технической и объемно-планировочной структуры памятника.
> ...


 -----
так это.... тут некоторые говорят ,что "Украина для людей" :smileflag: 

*Проект Генплана Одессы пойдет на доработку «с учетом адекватных предложений»*

После общественных слушаний Генеральный план Одессы «пойдет на доработку с учетом адекватных замечаний общественности», передает корреспондент информагентства «Вікна-Одеса».


Об этом заявила в ходе пресс-конференции начальник управления регионального развития, градостроительства и архитектуры Одесской облгосадминистрации Наталья Ерохина. По ее мнению, выполнять все пожелания, которые одесситы вносят как предложения к проекту, не стоит: это «не пойдет на пользу городу». Так, в частности, чиновник считает, что предыдущие городские власти зря отказались от расширения дороги на Черноморку. По словам Н. Ерохиной, это можно было сделать без сноса домов — «утопив» трамвайную линию. Нельзя, уверяет начальник управления, и «идти на поводу» у жителей улицы Туристской, чьи дома также подпадают под снос, и отказываться от прокладки дороги север – юг.

Вместе с тем главный архитектор области считает, что нынешний вариант проекта Генплана Одессы — «узаконение того, что понастроили». Поэтому у управления формально претензий к документу сейчас нет. Были некоторые претензии у Одесского морского торгового порта, Одесской железной дороги, но после совещания всех заинтересованных сторон они сняты.

В частности, руководство ОЖД было не согласно с заложенным в Генплан проектом выноса вокзала за черту города и прокладки подземных путей в черте города. «Но если это делается во всем мире, почему этого не может быть в Одессе?» — заявила Н. Ерохина. Представитель ОЖД настаивал на том, что у предприятия нет денег на реализацию проекта. Но ему объяснили, что никто не заставит железнодорожников выносить вокзал и прокладывать подземные пути сразу по принятии документа. «Генплан — это стратегический план развития», — подчеркнула начальник управления.

*Также она высказала мнение, что одесские склоны нельзя застраивать. Их нужно привести в порядок и сделать местом отдыха одесситов. А берегоукрепительные работы, по мнению главного архитектора области, можно проводить за счет средств Госбюджета. Она считает, что мэр Одессы Алексей Костусев при желании мог бы получить для этого необходимое финансирование.*

Нынешний мэр Одессы Алексей Костусев проект, разработанный при его предшественнике, называл «ерундой», обещал с помощью шведской компании «Сааб» (недавно заявившей о своем банкротстве) представить принципиально новый документ, вынести на широкое общественное обсуждение и только после этого утвердить. Однако обещания эти выполнены не были, депутатам представили Генплан «старого образца», причем городской голова настаивал на его принятии до конца минувшего года. Сессия горсовета, состоявшаяся 22 ноября 2011-го и сопровождавшаяся акцией протеста, проект Генплана отклонила.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Напорная канализация* всех пляжей и сооружений, расположенных в прибрежной зоне выведена в коллектор, проходящий под Львовской ...


 И канализация "домиков для хранения рыбацкого инвентаря", расположенных в яхт-клубе на 8=й ст. Б. Фонтана тоже туда выведена?)))
Знаю точно, что она выведена в акваторию яхт-клуба. Где купаются там и писают, свиньи))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> -----*Также она высказала мнение, что одесские склоны нельзя застраивать. Их нужно привести в порядок и сделать местом отдыха одесситов. А берегоукрепительные работы, по мнению главного архитектора области, можно проводить за счет средств Госбюджета. Она считает, что мэр Одессы Алексей Костусев при желании мог бы получить для этого необходимое финансирование.*


 Это мне не приснилось? Так и написано?
Быть не может...

----------


## Оппонент

> Меня больше поразил многоэтажный монстр на заднем плане 2й фотки. Это где такое выросло?


  Юрий! Этот монстр назывался "Морская Симфония", но кажется стал " Реквиемом" Для Аркадии и пляжа на плитах. Кроме того пока его строили, то перекрыли проход -проезд из Аркадии в сторону 7-10 станций по продолжению Трассы здоровья. Также коммуникацию  Морской переулок -Аркадия.
 Кроме того сверху, некий депутат Мельник перекрыл Новобереговую улицу из парка Юность в направлении Аркадии и в Мореходный переулок.



> А куда вывели канализацию этого домика?


  Он пока не закончен. А вот этот домик: Вывел канализацию в последнее окно причала.  Называется "Воронья слободка" по фамилии владельцев, семьи Круков. По украински-Ворон.  Главные Зеленые в Одессе.

----------


## Jina

> *Напорная канализация* всех пляжей и сооружений, расположенных в прибрежной зоне выведена в коллектор, проходящий под Львовской ...


 С трудом себе это представляю.

----------


## Mireille

При Маргарет Тетчер некоторые "новострои" Лондона разрушили.  Кстати, "Морскую симфонию" строил Шпирт. А чья она в нынешних реалиях - неизвестно.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.odessa.ua/images/File/DODATKI2012/ProektGORSOV12/shevchenko.doc

http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/?69

Как вам последний шедевр? Открываем тему по парку Шевченко? То, что подстанции там не будет могу практически гарантировать.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://save.odessa.ua/stati/park-yubilejnyj-nachalo-i-konec/

----------


## dron007

В Аркадии "отменённая" и присыпанная песочком стройка вовсю ведётся. Уже отгрохали купол целый из OSB плит.

----------


## Скрытик

> В Аркадии "отменённая" и присыпанная песочком стройка вовсю ведётся. Уже отгрохали купол целый из OSB плит.


  Я же писал - ее никто не отменял. 1 июня открытие клуба. "Разрешение" выдала АП.

----------


## SaMoVar

Нравится, что правее строящегося полукруга, заливали фундамент очередной и прорыли канавку в песке - чтобы лишняя водичка - техническая, со стрйки - уходила прямо в море.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я же писал - ее никто не отменял. 1 июня открытие клуба. "Разрешение" выдала АП.


 Вот кто мне объяснит, для чего наши клоуны колотили себя пяткой в грудь и клялись, что стройки не допустят?
Что за человечешки такие? Выглядит это просто отвратительно.
Что теперь губер и кактус скажут о этой и прочих стройках?

----------


## _A_l_

> Я же писал - ее никто не отменял. 1 июня открытие клуба. "Разрешение" выдала АП.


  Аналогично, 1,5 месяца назад:



> Зачем спорить? Просто то, что тут строится - вовсе не "капитальное строительство". Да и строится по Решению горсовета ...

----------


## Скрытик

> Что теперь губер и кактус скажут о этой и прочих стройках?


  Отмолчатся, как всегда. А журналистов попросят не подымать этот вопрос. Да и Думская.нет тоже подозрительно молчит...

----------


## coder_ak

И Думская молчит и Гончаренко не бежит заборы сносить на пару с Голубовым. 
А пипл хавает.

----------


## Эрик

Этот комплекс фактически перекрыл весь пляж от Итаки и до ...[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Milkaway

Да насыпали бы себе уже отдельный островок и строили бы кто во что горазд - мне кажется, было бы дешевше, чем откаты разным уродам заносить и людям портить отдых у моря - пол пляжа отхватили ....

----------


## SaMoVar

Так нельзя. Изменятся течения. Погибнет фауна и флора. Изменения течений приведут к тому, что где-то повысится риск оползня, а где-то песок будет намываться. А у нас порт.
На Кипре пусть строят.

----------


## Milkaway

Ну чтоже делать с этими ВРЕДИТЕЛЯМИ !!!!!!!!!! Может на Баржу - и мементо в море .... Жалко не будет.

----------


## Эрик

> Да насыпали бы себе уже отдельный островок и строили бы кто во что горазд - мне кажется, было бы дешевше, чем откаты разным уродам заносить и людям портить отдых у моря - пол пляжа отхватили ....


 Там и на воде будут беседки стоять на подводных сваях.Что то подобное было в "запрещённом" Ё-Moscow.Губернатор,да и Костусев называли подводные сваи "полным безобразием".Но видимо турецкий владелец нового клуба лицо неприкасаемое и будет строить и на воде,вдалбливая под воду сваи для беседок мажористых граждан.Короче - Одесса превращается в "прадвинутые гарада" ...
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну чтоже делать с этими ВРЕДИТЕЛЯМИ !!!!!!!!!! Может на Баржу - и мементо в море .... Жалко не будет.


 Баржу будет жалко - переводить на это г-но.

----------


## Эрик

> И Думская молчит...


 И продолжает хапать.Вот свежий пример :
_Первый заместитель Одесского городского головы Николай Ильченко незаконно построил гостиницу в прибрежной зоне. Об этом в ходе пресс-конференции сообщил председатель Одесской областной ассоциации работодателей Юга Украины Юрий Борщенко.
«Гостиница построена на территории парка «Лузановка», причем строительство велось ночью под руководством сына Ильченко и директора парка»,- рассказывает Юрий Борщенко._

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> И продолжает хапать.Вот свежий пример :
> _Первый заместитель Одесского городского головы Николай Ильченко незаконно построил гостиницу в прибрежной зоне. Об этом в ходе пресс-конференции сообщил председатель Одесской областной ассоциации работодателей Юга Украины Юрий Борщенко.
> «Гостиница построена на территории парка «Лузановка», причем строительство велось ночью под руководством сына Ильченко и директора парка»,- рассказывает Юрий Борщенко._


 От ссуки. Ночные воришки. Мелкие гаденькие плохиши.

----------


## _A_l_

> И продолжает хапать.Вот свежий пример :
> _Первый заместитель Одесского городского головы Николай Ильченко незаконно построил гостиницу в прибрежной зоне. Об этом в ходе пресс-конференции сообщил председатель Одесской областной ассоциации работодателей Юга Украины Юрий Борщенко.
> «Гостиница построена на территории парка «Лузановка», причем строительство велось ночью под руководством сына Ильченко и директора парка»,- рассказывает Юрий Борщенко._


 ...по словам вице-мэра, информация о том, что _Николай Ильченко_ в разрез с законодательством построил на территории парка "Лузановка" двухэтажную гостиницу, является ложной.
В настоящее чиновник намерен консультироваться с юристами по поводу составления искового заявления в суд для привлечения руководителя организации к ответственности *за распространение заведомо ложной информации*.
http://odessa.comments.ua/news/2012/04/24/191752.html

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ...по словам вице-мэра, информация о том, что _Николай Ильченко_ в разрез с законодательством построил на территории парка "Лузановка" двухэтажную гостиницу, является ложной.
> В настоящее чиновник намерен консультироваться с юристами по поводу составления искового заявления в суд для привлечения руководителя организации к ответственности *за распространение заведомо ложной информации*.
> http://odessa.comments.ua/news/2012/04/24/191752.html


 А "ложность" информации заключается в том, что гостиница построена "законно"?

----------


## _A_l_

> А "ложность" информации заключается в том, что гостиница построена "законно"?


 Слова - против слов. Юрий Борщенко сказал одно. Николай Ильченко - сказал другое.  

«Она построена на территории гидропарка «Лузановка», причем строительство велось ночью под руководством сына Ильченко и пристальным вниманием директора парка», - утверждает Ю. Борщенко. Он добавил, что* при проверке законности* строительства контролирующим органам заявили, что *это коммунальная собственность*, а не частная."

И вот уже начинают закипать страсти на нашем форуме...

----------


## coder_ak

Эти падлы сегодня в Черноморке шарились. Главная сволочь города и местная сумасшедшая Наполова. Чую пропала Черноморка, сейчас как начнут всё улучшать перед пляжным сезоном, так на море таки да придётся ездить в Затоку.

----------


## Эрик

> В настоящее время чиновник намерен консультироваться с юристами по поводу составления искового заявления в суд для привлечения руководителя организации к ответственности *за распространение заведомо ложной информации*.
> http://odessa.comments.ua/news/2012/04/24/191752.html


 И чего на этого Ильченко то взятки вешают,то сажают незаконно...?То "придумали",что сын готель строит на побережье.Понятное дело,что разрешения никто не видел и теперь можно откреститься от стройки его сыну и требовать моральной компенсации от Борщенко.Вон в Аркадии клубы строят,несмотря на "запреты" Губернатора и никто толком не знает,что там за новое "Ё"?Помолчали виновники и дальше себе будують.А чё сын вице-мера лох что ли?Или папа с юристами не могут сынулю научить на наглядном примере Аркадии?!

----------


## aliaodessa

> Слова - против слов. Юрий Борщенко сказал одно. Николай Ильченко - сказал другое.  
> 
> «Она построена на территории гидропарка «Лузановка», причем строительство велось ночью под руководством сына Ильченко и пристальным вниманием директора парка», - утверждает Ю. Борщенко. Он добавил, что* при проверке законности* строительства контролирующим органам заявили, что *это коммунальная собственность*, а не частная."
> 
> И вот уже начинают закипать страсти на нашем форуме...


 а еще есть факт.
 гостиница в Лузановке выросшая в начале прошлого лета.
Ильченко много раз ходил мимо нее- и делал вид,что не замечает.
в коммунальную собственность построивший нахалстрой передал (по словам директора пляжа)этой весной.
для того,чтоб выкупить ее из коммунальной собственности за копейки и узаконить в частную собственность.
а там и землю отвести можно будет..

----------


## _A_l_

Вложение 4185798

http://hotel-mini.od.ua/ ?

----------


## Олег.Л

*В одесском парке «Юбилейный» высадят яблоневый сад*

На территории парка «Юбилейный» (на склонах) в рамках творческого проекта Одесской киностудии «Арт-Среда» и фестиваля Lifest высадят яблоневый сад.

Фестиваль жизни Lifest пройдёт в Одессе 27 и 28 апреля. В первый день фестиваля на территории Одесской киностудии пройдут танцевальные шоу, керамико-флористическая выставка и музыкальные концерты.

А во второй фестивальный день приступят к высадке яблонь. Количество саженцев будет напрямую зависеть от числа участников, а содействие в высадке деревьев добровольцам окажут специалисты КП «Горзелентрест».

«Все изначально думают, что посадить дерево очень просто. На самом деле это целая история. Для того чтобы оно прижилось и дало хороший рост, для того чтобы потом не смотреть и не жалеть о том, что оно пропало, нужно обращаться к специалистам. Естественно, мы немного удобрим органическими удобрениями, чтобы всё быстро и качественно зацвело и дало первый урожай», - сообщил сотрудник КП «Горзелентрест» Валерий Приматюк.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

где будут сажать?

----------


## Jorjic

> Слова - против слов. Юрий Борщенко сказал одно. Николай Ильченко - сказал другое.  
> «Она построена на территории гидропарка «Лузановка», причем строительство велось ночью под руководством сына Ильченко и пристальным вниманием директора парка», - утверждает Ю. Борщенко. Он добавил, что* при проверке законности* строительства контролирующим органам заявили, что *это коммунальная собственность*, а не частная."
> И вот уже начинают закипать страсти на нашем форуме...


 А чего проще? Опубликовать все документы, которые, как я надеюсь, не являются секретными, и вся недолга. И никаких страстей. И консультироваться не надо. А устные заявления - это всего лишь сотрясение воздуха. И, естественно, в нынешней ситуации вера в устные заявления чиновников стремится к нулю. А ожидание гадостей от них - совершенно закономерно. Посмотрите, что творится вокруг.

----------


## Скрытик

Нет слов - одни выражения 
http://dumskaya.net/news/na-12-oj-stancii-fontana-vyrubili-derevya-na-skl-018838/

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Нет слов - одни выражения 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/na-12-oj-stancii-fontana-vyrubili-derevya-na-skl-018838/


 Позволю себе заметить, что выражения исключительно нецензурные!

----------


## _A_l_

> Нет слов - одни выражения  http://dumskaya.net/news/na-12-oj-stancii-fontana-vyrubili-derevya-na-skl-018838/


 Корреспонденту было сложно поднять голову и посмотреть, что же находится над местом вырубки ... 
Плановая обрезка и вырубка на 10-14 Фонтана проводится ЮжРЭС уже больше месяца ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Корреспонденту было сложно поднять голову и посмотреть, что же находится над местом вырубки ... 
> Плановая обрезка и вырубка на 10-14 Фонтана проводится ЮжРЭС уже больше месяца ...


 А несколько позже на месте плановой вырубки под корень деревьев, растущих под линией ЛЭП вырастут симпатичные домики, подобно тому как они вырастают на месте "проведения берегоукрепительных работ" 24-этажные дома.
Да?

----------


## _A_l_

> А несколько позже на месте плановой вырубки под корень деревьев, растущих под линией ЛЭП вырастут симпатичные домики, подобно тому как они вырастают на месте "проведения берегоукрепительных работ" 24-этажные дома. Да?


 СлабО, небось, сесть на 18-й трамвай, выйти на остановке "12-я Фонтана" и самому посмотреть? 
И, потом, прогуляться по Костанди, по Гаршина и по Львовской - по каждой - метров по 200 от Фонтанской дороги - посмотреть на "провода и деревья" ...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> СлабО, небось, сесть на 18-й трамвай, выйти на остановке "12-я Фонтана" и самому посмотреть? 
> И, потом, прогуляться по Костанди, по Гаршина и по Львовской - по каждой - метров по 200 от Фонтанской дороги - посмотреть на "провода и деревья" ...


 И как эта прогулка может  помешать возникновению нахалстроек-наливаек с видом на море?

----------


## _A_l_

> И как эта прогулка может помешать возникновению нахалстроек-наливаек с видом на море?


 Элементарно. Их тут просто нету. Ни одной. Из-за менталитета местных жителей ...

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Элементарно. Их тут просто нету. Ни одной. Из-за менталитета местных жителей ...


 Ну, поживем - увидим. Зачем-то же деревья попилили? У вас какая-то другая версия?

----------


## _A_l_

> Ну, поживем - увидим. Зачем-то же деревья попилили? У вас какая-то другая версия?


  Я об этом написал выше. Безо всяких версий. Если дерево растет на 40-градусном уклоне, куда не может подъехать ни автовышка ни коленчатый подъемник, чтобы спилить ветки в проводах уличного освещения и транзитной к пляжу ЛЭП, приходится вынужденно пилить само дерево. 
На 12-й Фонтана живу больше 50 лет. Что мало спилили и осенью еще нужно будет спилить 3-4 деревца - это да. А деревья мы, местные жители, сами сажаем. Разок года в 3. Осенью, когда курортники разъедутся.  Вся Фонтанская дорога зеленая. И скамеечки, что вдоль берегового обрыва, ремонтируем сами и т.д.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Ну-ну, это в вас хобби такое - бежать впереди паровоза и на всякую мерзость и глупость выдумывать обоснование. Так меня вы ни разу не убедили и особенно про 40 градусов и деревья на склонах. Я помню, это вы по поводу Французского бульвара тоже высказывались, типа там деревья слишком близко к трамвайным рельсам и к проводам. Это из этой же оперы

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну-ну, это в вас хобби такое - бежать впереди паровоза и на всякую мерзость и глупость выдумывать обоснование. Так меня вы ни разу не убедили и особенно про 40 градусов и деревья на склонах. Я помню, это вы по поводу Французского бульвара тоже высказывались, типа там деревья слишком близко к трамвайным рельсам и к проводам. Это из этой же оперы


 Свистулькин)))

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт деревьев на 12-й Фонтана написал я. Звонил во все инстанции - никто не давал разрешения на вырубку. Ни экология, ни благоустройство... Может это и Южная РЭС, но это их самодеятельность - без всяких разрешений.

----------


## _A_l_

> Насчёт деревьев на 12-й Фонтана написал я. Звонил во все инстанции - никто не давал разрешения на вырубку. Ни экология, ни благоустройство... Может это и Южная РЭС, но это их самодеятельность - без всяких разрешений.


 У Облэнерго, РЭСов, "Одесгорсвета", ОТТУ, МЧС и пожарников постоянные разрешения на обрезку и валку деревьев под линиями электропередач и контактными сетями горэлектротранспорта... 
Плановые обрезка и валка - весной и осенью *перед* наступлением сезонов весенних и осенних штормов, чтобы избежать массовых обрывов электро- и контактных сетей...
"*Розділ 7*. Охорона зелених насаджень
7.1. Охороні та відновленню підлягають усі зелені насадження в межах населених пунктів під час проведення будь-якої діяльності, *крім зелених насаджень, які висаджені або виросли самосівом в охоронних зонах повітряних і кабельних ліній, трансформаторних підстанцій, розподільчих пунктів і підприємств* та своєчасно видалені. У разі несвоєчасного видалення насаджень в охоронних зонах, коли дерева біля кореневої шийки досягли діаметра 5 см і більше, їх відновна вартість стягується в установленому порядку. 
7.2. Охорона, утримання та відновлення зелених насаджень на об'єктах благоустрою, а також видалення дерев, які виросли самосівом, здійснюються за рахунок державного або місцевих бюджетів залежно від підпорядкування об'єкта благоустрою..."
http://zakon2.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/z0880-06

----------


## SaMoVar

ОК, принято. Я буду там - посмотрю на линии электропередач. Но мне кажется, что это самодеятельность местных. По крайней мере опор вблизи я не наблюдал.

----------


## _A_l_

12-я Фонтана. Фонтанская дорога угол Гаршина. Место, где две ЛЭП идут над склонами к пляжу. Вдоль Фонтанской дороги есть несколько таких мест ...

----------


## SaMoVar

http://maps.yandex.ua/?ll=30.755128%2C46.405812&spn=0.014677%2C0.002716&  z=16&l=map%2Cstv%2Csta&ol=stv&oll=30.75512825%2C46  .40581194&ost=dir%3A-211.17665885104145%2C7.542670369712229~spn%3A90%2C  50.69235188389337

Вот это место

Никаких опор и линий...

----------


## SaMoVar

То же место на гугле.

----------


## _A_l_

Это и есть это самое место )))
Синяя точка на карте - куда "бинокль смотрит"  - указывает в точности на то же место, что и на "моей" картинке, на которой вид с другой стороны на снижение ЛЭП.

----------


## SaMoVar

Над спиленным участком проводов нет. Вообще. С таким успехом можно вырубить всё в радиусе 100 метров от ЛЭП. Моё мнение - кому-то панораму моря из окна закрывали деревья.

----------


## _A_l_

Легко видеть, что на наших картинках участок Фонтанской дороги между Гаршина и Хрустальной  улицей, чуток ближе к Гаршина. Возле лестницы, ведущей к пляжу от остановки трамвая. Просто на "моих" картинках видно небо с проводами. 

У Гугла - фотки 2006 года, когда проводов было мало и тонкие ))). У Яндекса - фотки посвежее - ближе к жизни, в которой проводов и кабелей еще больше ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Эти столбы метрах в 50 от вырубленного участка.
Деревья, находящиеся ближе к ЛЭП не пострадали.

----------


## _A_l_

> Эти столбы метрах в 50 от вырубленного участка. Деревья, находящиеся ближе к ЛЭП не пострадали.


 По Фонтанской дороге от Хрустальной до Гаршина всего 138 метров - заблудиться негде ))

Этот участок вырубки, как я понял, возле лестницы к пляжу, где стоит одинокая высокая электроопора для прокладки дублирующей новой ЛЭП к Ривьере?

Ну нету  вредителей/рубателей у нас на 12-й Фонтана )).
Оно от меня это место 4 минуты пешком от дома - утречком, если не забуду, прогуляюсь сам посмотрю своими глазами, а не Гуглом да Яндексом ))

----------


## _A_l_

> Насчёт деревьев на 12-й Фонтана написал я. Звонил во все инстанции - никто не давал разрешения на вырубку. Ни экология, ни благоустройство... Может это и Южная РЭС, но это их самодеятельность - без всяких разрешений.


 Ходил, смотрел. Минут 20. С разных сторон.
Таки да на этом месте велась многолетняя (не меньше 3-5 лет) вырубка самосеяных деревьев диаметром 4-10 см.
В общей сложности вырублено и остальсь пеньков штук 20 на наклонном участке размером примерно 15*15 метров. 
К ближайшей ЛЭП вырубка никакого отношения не имеет - тут совершенно прав уважаемый SaMoVar, а я, дурак старый, ошибся. Вырубка находится на склоне ровно напротив дома № 78/25 по Фонтанской дороге, по другую сторону дороги.

Свежих пеньков - нет. По виду срезов - есть пеньки старые - 3-5 лет (срезы - черные), есть и 2-летние. Самые свежие, штук 4-5 (по виду срезов) похоже срезаны осенью 2011 г. 
Под склоном, у его подножия (метров 6 вниз) проходит параллельно Фонтанской дороге открытый дренажный канал сечением 0,5*0,5м. Возле него аккуратно сложены ветки парочки спиленных деревец. Пошел - пощупал. Геть сухие - лежат там минимум полгода. 

Потому уважаемому SaMoVar и не удалось выяснить "давателя разрешения", что это рубки прошлых лет. Вообще, в этом месте, возле лесницы к пляжу, все аккуратно убрано, деревья/бордюры побелены-подрезаны. Мусора нету. Впечатление - благоприятное. 

Да. Так в тех местах на склоне, где деревьев нету, мы по осени кусты сажаем. С красивыми цветами. Через пара недель цвести будут из окон трамвая видно будет. Приезжайте посмотреть! )).

----------


## Jorjic

Поразительная активность! Видать неплохие условия. Что ли и мне туда устроиться? Но с моей репутацией вряд ли возьмут.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ходил, смотрел. Минут 20. С разных сторон.
> Таки да на этом месте велась многолетняя (не меньше 3-5 лет) вырубка самосеяных деревьев диаметром 4-10 см.
> В общей сложности вырублено и остальсь пеньков штук 20 на наклонном участке размером примерно 15*15 метров. 
> К ближайшей ЛЭП вырубка никакого отношения не имеет - тут совершенно прав уважаемый SaMoVar, а я, дурак старый, ошибся. Вырубка находится на склоне ровно напротив дома № 78/25 по Фонтанской дороге, по другую сторону дороги.
> 
> Свежих пеньков - нет. По виду срезов - есть пеньки старые - 3-5 лет (срезы - черные), есть и 2-летние. Самые свежие, штук 4-5 (по виду срезов) похоже срезаны осенью 2011 г. 
> Под склоном, у его подножия (метров 6 вниз) проходит параллельно Фонтанской дороге открытый дренажный канал сечением 0,5*0,5м. Возле него аккуратно сложены ветки парочки спиленных деревец. Пошел - пощупал. Геть сухие - лежат там минимум полгода. 
> 
> Потому уважаемому SaMoVar и не удалось выяснить "давателя разрешения", что это рубки прошлых лет. Вообще, в этом месте, возле лесницы к пляжу, все аккуратно убрано, деревья/бордюры побелены-подрезаны. Мусора нету. Впечатление - благоприятное. 
> ...


 Так кто же деревца изничтожает-то?

----------


## Эрик

"Порадовала" очередная заметка в прессе:
_Мэрия Одессы не сумела открыть курортный сезон
Вчера в Одессе официально стартовал пляжный сезон, однако обещанного благоустройства побережья горожане пока не увидели.
Как сообщает «Новый Регион», 1 мая на самом популярном пляже «Аркадия» собрались тысячи одесситов и гостей города. Их ждал неприятный сюрприз – на главной аллее были демонтированы почти все скамейки, поэтому отдыхающим пришлось садиться на бордюры и парапеты. Кроме того, здесь не было замечено ни новых урн, ни клумб.
А почти у самой воды пляжников встречают рабочие и строители в здании знаменитой Ротонды. На песке возле нее продолжается возведение ночного клуба «Ё Moscow», который в прошлом году власти запретили возводить из-за отсутствия необходимой документации. На этот раз строители говорят, что все необходимые документы есть, тем не менее, отказываются их показывать. Отметим, что теперь клуб расположился гораздо компактнее и занимает меньше половины пляжа.
Полным ходом стройка идет и на пляже «Ланжерон».  Однако на данном этапе, пока сложно представить, каким образом отдыхающие будут спускаться к морю.
Напомним, 21 марта мэр Одессы Алексей Костусев подписал распоряжение о создании специальной комиссии по подготовке пляжей к сезону. Согласно данному распоряжению, пляжный сезон в этом году продлится с 1 мая по 1 октября 2012 года.
_

----------


## serg-shs

http://nbnews.com.ua/vybory2012/candidate/1349/
я підтримую Сергія Діброва. Думаю такой путь более эфективен, по крайней мере свой человек будет.

----------


## SaMoVar

> http://nbnews.com.ua/vybory2012/candidate/1349/
> я підтримую Сергія Діброва. Думаю такой путь более эфективен, по крайней мере свой человек будет.


  Мой голос у него - он хорошо поднялся. Кивалов скоро отойдёт в сторону)).

----------


## serg-shs

> Мой голос у него - он хорошо поднялся. Кивалов скоро отойдёт в сторону)).


 там не только голос понадобится. Но нужен свой человек, который доказывал, что ему не просто безразлично.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> http://nbnews.com.ua/vybory2012/candidate/1349/
> я підтримую Сергія Діброва. Думаю такой путь более эфективен, по крайней мере свой человек будет.


 Чей это *свой*? 
Никому не верю!!!
 Одни подонки! Нормальный человек, если даже и попадет туда, то надолго незадержится. Либо скурвится, либо вылетит, либо завалят!



> Но нужен свой человек, который доказывал, что ему не просто безразлично.


 Если он такой хороший, пусть сам и докажет!

----------


## coder_ak

Сергей таки да свой, таки да доказывал делами, но увы, всё равно не верю, что он один или даже пару таких единомышленников могут сломать эту систему.

----------


## SaMoVar

Сломать сможет хотя бы человек 10. Ну и проблем могут создать прилично для корытолюбцев всех окрасов.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Вы не в теме. Этот человек отстаивает Одессу.


 Простите, но не пока не верю. Все кандидаты хорошие и ШО-то делающие для народа, для города до тех пор, пока не добьются своей цели. А как дорвутся к "кормушке", интересы и цели почему-то резко меняются. 
Буду счастлив обмануться в своих подозрениях в отношении защищаемого Вами человека!!!
Но, пока, не верю ни одному политику.

----------


## SaMoVar

Исходя из ваших слов, нужно самому браться за дело. Мало, очень мало людей, которые чего-то добиваются ради ГОРОДА, а не себя. Но они есть. Есть молодые, а есть и закалённые в боях. И мы друг дружку уже немного знаем. И стараемся действовать плечом к плечу.

----------


## m-ilya

> Сергей таки да свой, таки да доказывал делами, но увы, всё равно не верю, что он один или даже пару таких единомышленников могут сломать эту систему.


 Есть такая поговорка: "Самая длинная дорога начинается с первого шага". Конечно, нужно чтоб таких людей во власти было если не большинство, то хотя бы половина. Проблема в том что сейчас даже второго такого как Сергей нет. Кто из нормальных людей пожертвует большей частью своей жизни ради отстаивания прав и свобод людей, которые сами не хотят ничего добиваться. Одесситы с удовольствием обсудят, обругают власть, и все разбегутся по своим личным делам. Но я верю, что Сергей будет первым из будущего поколения добросовестных управленцев. Верьте и вы, ваша вера не пустое слово - вера творит чудеса.

----------


## Milkaway

> Исходя из ваших слов, нужно самому браться за дело. Мало, очень мало людей, которые чего-то добиваются ради ГОРОДА, а не себя. Но они есть. Есть молодые, а есть и закалённые в боях. И мы друг дружку уже немного знаем. И стараемся действовать плечом к плечу.


 Всё ПРАВИЛЬНО !!! Страшно быть не одним -иногда и один в поле воин ...
                              Страшно быть нулем ...

----------


## Jorjic

> Сергей таки да свой, таки да доказывал делами, но увы, всё равно не верю, что он один или даже пару таких единомышленников могут сломать эту систему.


 То есть, система несломаема? Расслабьтесь и получите удовольствие. Мне казалось, что были еще системы. Или они были послабше?

----------


## Буджак

Была система, сломать которую было невозможно. Но с течением времени она загнила и разрушилась от легкого дуновения. Беда в том, что на это уходит много времени (сравнительно с продолжительностью жизни человека). Но свято место пусто не бывает, вместо старой системы образуется новая. Как правило, она еще хуже... Но она молода, а потому более прочная.

----------


## coder_ak

Вот не могу не согласиться. Сломать можно, но что дальше? А люди хотят жить здесь и сейчас, потому и идут дальше голосовать за тех же.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот от людей, оказывается, и вся беда. Мы то знаем, а люди они темные. И если им все время повторять - ничего изменить нельзя, они вряд ли посветлеют.

----------


## coder_ak

Давай ближе к теме. В Аркадии уже и прошлогодне запретный Ё-москоу восстановили и новый клуб на весь пляж забабахали. А возмущения общественности, что-то нет и нет. Губернатор с мэром пообещали разобраться, но как-то притихли. Всякие там мега честные Думские во главе с Гончаренко-глаза-горящие делают вид паркета и не отсвечивают. А народ что, народу оно до одного места, если об этом по телеку не трындят в каждом выпуске новостей.
Вот и вся борьба с просветлением.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Есть такая поговорка: "Самая длинная дорога начинается с первого шага". Конечно, нужно чтоб таких людей во власти было если не большинство, то хотя бы половина. Проблема в том что сейчас даже второго такого как Сергей нет. Кто из нормальных людей пожертвует большей частью своей жизни ради отстаивания прав и свобод людей, которые сами не хотят ничего добиваться. Одесситы с удовольствием обсудят, обругают власть, и все разбегутся по своим личным делам. Но я верю, что Сергей будет первым из будущего поколения добросовестных управленцев. Верьте и вы, ваша вера не пустое слово - вера творит чудеса.


 С верой вы конечно загнули, прямо проповедь. Но любой шанс надо использовать, любой, потому что дальше только деградация.

----------


## serg-shs

> Давай ближе к теме. В Аркадии уже и прошлогодне запретный Ё-москоу восстановили и новый клуб на весь пляж забабахали. *А возмущения общественности, что-то нет и нет.* Губернатор с мэром пообещали разобраться, но как-то притихли. Всякие там мега честные Думские во главе с Гончаренко-глаза-горящие делают вид паркета и не отсвечивают. А народ что, народу оно до одного места, если об этом по телеку не трындят в каждом выпуске новостей.
> Вот и вся борьба с просветлением.


 возмущённую ответственность приучили, что что бы не делалось - всё будет вопреки. И главная заслуга в этом ВОЗГЛАВЛЯТЕЛЕЙ. (вспомните "забытая мелодия для флейты": для того, что б загубить дело, нужно его правильно возглавить (или что-то типа)). Ну вот Лёша Гончаренок и папа играют разные роли (в контексте театрального представления), но кормятся из одного корыта. Это всё спектакл и прежде всего спектакль, что б обламать тех, кто в него поверил.   Я не так что б хорошо знаю Диброва, но из того, что знаю - вполне достойно доверия. Я дам его штабу немного денег (если таки Сергей согласиться баллотироваться, потому как пока его выдвигают и никакого трёрдого ДА с его уст не прозвучало - это к сведению), а если продаст, то будет повод вспомнить за "должок", а я такой, что за копейку удавлю  . Но пока Дибров - тот кому можно доверять. (ну хотя б исходя из того, что не бежит впереди паровоза размахивая разноцветными флажками). посмотрим.

----------


## ольга-черноморка

в конце улици володи дубинина на черноморке сбрасывали и сбрасывают мусор , а именно пищевые отходы. уже завелись крысы которые свободно бегают по улице и кусают людей.жильци улице за свои средства хотят купить чернозем и так как верховная рада присвоила одесским склонам статус национального природного парка произвести озеленения склонов. на данный момент  по показателям озеленение одесских склонов произведено на 54% от необходимой нормы жильци улици в. дубинина взялись сами завозить чернозем и засаживать деревья с  глубокими корнями (акация и.т.д. ) но в облагораживании, озеленении  склонов и предотвращении антисанитарной ситуации препятствует депутат черноморке наполова. она запрещает завоз чернозема и препятствует посадки деревьев. на нашь вопрос " а вы считаете нормальным ,что мусор гниет и бегают крысы ? , наполова отвечает,что так и должно быть" просим помочь жильцам улице в. дубинина в посадке деревьев за счет жильцов и оградить депутата наголову от пособничества в утилизации бытовых отходов на прибрежной зоне

----------


## coder_ak

*serg-shs*, а ведь я и не только я, писали, что пшик этот ваш Гончаренко, что дальше балабольства дело не пойдёт. Но тут же с пеной у рта некоторые доказывали, как он будет править честно и бескорыстно. Про папаню егойного даже писать противно.

И ещё раз спрошу. Что один человек может сделать с этой армией бездельников и воров?

----------


## coder_ak

*ольга-черноморка*, вы темой немного ошиблись. А вообще сами идиотку выбрали, теперь расхлёбывают все.

----------


## serg-shs

> *serg-shs*, а ведь я и не только я, писали, что пшик этот ваш Гончаренко, что дальше балабольства дело не пойдёт. Но тут же с пеной у рта некоторые доказывали, как он будет править честно и бескорыстно. Про папаню егойного даже писать противно.
> 
> И ещё раз спрошу. Что один человек может сделать с этой армией бездельников и воров?


 а почему один? Одному идти - это даже не разумно. В каждом округе должен идти кто-то. нужно хотябы пытаться закрыть те 225 мест, что по мажоритарке. а то сообщество, которое возникнет вокруг продвижения своего кандидата должно быть не ситуативным, а постоянным. (пытаться прокинуть человек 1000 - это надо смелость иметь) Более того, это и должно быть механизмом удерживающим наш корабль от потопления. (никакой надежды на оппозицию из РАДЫ по нашим округам нет. никто даже не может сказать кто от опозиуции по тому или другому округу...)



> Исходя из ваших слов, нужно самому браться за дело. Мало, очень мало людей, которые чего-то добиваются ради ГОРОДА, а не себя. Но они есть. Есть молодые, а есть и закалённые в боях. И мы друг дружку уже немного знаем. И стараемся действовать плечом к плечу.


 по моему скромному мнению, например : борьба за "живучесть корабля" - это борьба  и за свою собственную жизнь. Город - это тоже некое "подразделение" корабля-страны, а более широко - Планеты. Т.е. борьба за общее это борьба и за часное.

----------


## SaMoVar

Если мы сможем навести порядок в городе - жителям от этого будет только польза. Получается, что воюя за парки, пляжи, памятники архитектуры - мы сражаемся за горожан.

----------


## Эрик

> но в облагораживании, озеленении  склонов и предотвращении антисанитарной ситуации препятствует депутат черноморке наполова. она запрещает завоз чернозема и препятствует посадки деревьев. на нашь вопрос " а вы считаете нормальным ,что мусор гниет и бегают крысы ? , наполова отвечает,что так и должно быть


  1 мая наблюдали на склонах Черноморки,где расположен дачный кооператив Шляховик, неслабый пожар.Площадь возгорания была метров 100 длиной и наверное где то 50 шириной.Огонь подобрался вплотную к некоторым дачам.Люди боролись как могли,тк ни пожарники ни МЧС-ники никого не прислали,хотя в пожарной службе,нам ответили,что машина уже работает.Но никто её там не видел.А глаз на земли Черноморки давно положил однопартиец этой Наполовой всем известный Марков.Так что ещё одна прибрежная зона начала "шевелиться" не в ту сторону.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## coder_ak

*Эрик*, горел там мусор, который сами же жители домов наверху туда скидывают. Плюс там камыш растёт, который хорошо горит.
Ни разу не скажу, что я поддерживаю в чём-то Сумасшедшую, но посмотри на фото, весь этот мусор на пляже тоже Марков сотоварищи оставил?

----------


## Пушкин

Эрик, а зачем краски на фото меняли или там что то дорисовывали?

----------


## coder_ak

Это просто резкость выведена на полную и осветлено. Скорее всего снималось против солнца и было засвечено.

----------


## Эрик

> *Эрик*, горел там мусор, который сами же жители домов наверху туда скидывают. Плюс там камыш растёт, который хорошо горит.
> Ни разу не скажу, что я поддерживаю в чём-то Сумасшедшую, но посмотри на фото, весь этот мусор на пляже тоже Марков сотоварищи оставил?


 Горел камыш и на большой  территории.Дачи чуть не загорелись некоторые.Маркова на берегу не видел.Впрочем мы находились на даче и не уследили был ли он там.Думаю,что нет.
А насчёт красок - дорисовал огонь и стишок сочинил на тему.

----------


## Эрик

> Эрик, а зачем краски на фото меняли или там что то дорисовывали?

----------


## Эрик

В Коблево реализуют опыт Е-Москоу
На пляже в Коблево, как обычно прямо на песке, бетонируют очередную дискотеку. Владелец тот же, что и у недавно демонтированного в Аркадии клуба Е-Москоу, и снова без каких-либо документов.
Кстати, Е-Москоу никуда не пропал под натиском губернаторских бульдозеров. Ротонда приватизирована, разрешение на ее реконструкцию получено, пляж ("берегоукрепительные сооружения") отводится в аренду.

----------


## Эрик

*Мэрия* направила в прокуратуру Одессы ответ, "убедительно" обосновывающий законность застройки 8-й ст.Фонтана компанией "Аркада". Забавно то, что при г-не Гурвице именно *регионалы Орлов и Кравец* выступили с гневной речью против передачи "Аркаде" 200 метров берегоукрепительных сооружений по этому адресу — фактически, пляжа.
Напомним, что обманутые инвесторы "Аркады" неоднократно выходили на митинги протеста.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Мэрия* направила в прокуратуру Одессы ответ, "убедительно" обосновывающий законность застройки 8-й ст.Фонтана компанией "Аркада". Забавно то, что при г-не Гурвице именно *регионалы Орлов и Кравец* выступили с гневной речью против передачи "Аркаде" 200 метров берегоукрепительных сооружений по этому адресу — фактически, пляжа.
> Напомним, что обманутые инвесторы "Аркады" неоднократно выходили на митинги протеста.


 "Аркада" это то, что Крук и его команда на стадии получения разрешения называли реабилитационным центром "Инто-саны"?
Или это то деробэло, которое вот уже почти 10 лет строят между яхт-клубком и "Акадией"?

----------


## Оппонент

> *Мэрия* направила в прокуратуру Одессы ответ, "убедительно" обосновывающий законность застройки 8-й ст.Фонтана компанией "Аркада". Забавно то, что при г-не Гурвице именно *регионалы Орлов и Кравец* выступили с гневной речью против передачи "Аркаде" 200 метров берегоукрепительных сооружений по этому адресу — фактически, пляжа.
> Напомним, что обманутые инвесторы "Аркады" неоднократно выходили на митинги протеста.


  Так все таки , о какой именно стройке идет речь?
 А вот нарыл:.....В частных руках находится и почти весь полуостров, формирующий южную оконечность Аркадиевской бухты. Самый большой участок (№28) – три с лишним га - арендует ОАО "Черноморский региональный центр туризма". Компания строит тут жилой комплекс "Морская симфония". Строительство, правда, замерло в 2009-м году. А "Центр туризма", если верить Единому госреестру предприятий и организаций, сейчас проходит процедуру банкротства. Хозяин ОАО - бизнесмен Стас Стукальский.

Северней "Морской симфонии", на участке №29 площадью 0,8 гектаров, фирма "Аркада" строит курортно-рекреационный комплекс из 16-ти коттеджей. С "Аркадой" связывают экс-депутата горсовета от БЮТ Сергея Дябло.

Земля между владениями "Аркады" и аркадиевской ротондой – участок №30 площадью 0,6 га – находится в собственности ООО "Укррекламгрупп". Компания утверждает, что хочет построить здесь одноэтажный аквапарк. К сожалению, имена учредителей ООО неизвестны.

По слухам они уже перекрыли доступ к пляжу "на плитах". Он как раз перед фасадом аркадовских коттеджей.. Вечером проверю.

Еще одна стройка между Симфонией и Яхт клубом. Ее связывали с Балухом и Продаевичем.  Там свою парковку сделали на отгороженном участке бывшей (временно закрытой) дороги из Аркадии в сторону 7-10 станций....

----------


## Эрик

> Еще одна стройка между Симфонией и Яхт клубом. Ее связывали с Балухом и Продаевичем.  ....


 Как же одесская "знать"(твою мать) созвучна с фамилиями великих махинаторов из "Золотого Телёнка"!
Балух и Продаевич.Бендер и Скумбриевич.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> По слухам они уже перекрыли доступ к пляжу "на плитах". Он как раз перед фасадом аркадовских коттеджей.. Вечером проверю.


 Недели три назад проход был открыт.
Но время идет...

----------


## Оппонент

> Недели три назад проход был открыт.
> Но время идет...


   Сегодня проверил. Все открыто.
На Каманина жуткая вонь. Канализация с домов выведена в ливневку, а она по видимому забита. Или затампонирована. Раньше выходила в море возле Ибицы. Теперь там ВИП зона ,наверное перекрыли. Воняет возле Первачка и выше, напротив дома Жванецкого... и так скаждого люка ливневки.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Сегодня проверил. Все открыто.
> На Каманина жуткая вонь. Канализация с домов выведена в ливневку, а она по видимому забита. Или затампонирована. Раньше выходила в море возле Ибицы. Теперь там ВИП зона ,наверное перекрыли. Воняет возле Первачка и выше, напротив дома Жванецкого... и так скаждого люка ливневки.


 От вредители!
Засадить бы их самих в эту канализацию. Пусть наслаждаются жизнью)))

----------


## serg-shs

Кабмін дозволив забудовникам вирубувати парки



> Кабінет міністрів спростив офіційну процедуру вирубки зелених насаджень.
> Тепер забудовникам не потрібно отримувати ордер на вирубку в місцевих органах влади, досить просто повідомити про початок робіт архітектурно-будівельну інспекцію, повідомляє ТСН.
> Досі прибирати дерева забудовник міг тільки після рішення місцевої влади про землевідведення, і отримавши ордер виконкому на вирубку.
> "Орган місцевого самоврядування, коли виділяв земельну ділянку, він вже розумів, що з зеленими насадженнями буде відбуватися якась зміна. Зараз забудовнику - щоб вирубати дерева, - досить повідомити про початок будівництва архітектурно-будівельну інспекцію", - розповів директор департаменту Мінрегіонбуду Олександр Ігнатенко.
> Голова громадської організації "Збережемо старий Київ" Ігор Луценко впевнений, що в столиці кількість зелених насаджень тепер неабияк поменшає.
> У свою чергу, в Мінрегіонбуді стверджують, що забудовники, як і раніше, зобов'язані сплачувати до бюджету компенсацію за зрізані дерева.
> Проте, на яку суму вони поповнили казну торік - так і не змогли пригадати.


 http://www.epravda.com.ua/news/2012/05/13/323364/

----------


## Эрик

> Кабмін дозволив забудовникам вирубувати парки


 Кабмин ещё раз напомнил,кто нам портит жизнь!На выборах вспомним про нынешнюю партию рыги аналов и проголосуем правильно!

----------


## m-ilya

> Кабмин ещё раз напомнил,кто нам портит жизнь!На выборах вспомним про нынешнюю партию рыги аналов и проголосуем правильно!


 Да надеюсь, что те кто на прошлых выборах голосовал за ПР, наконец прозрели и теперь сделают другой выбор.

----------


## Sereg_K

> У свою чергу, в Мінрегіонбуді стверджують, що забудовники, як і раніше, зобов'язані сплачувати до бюджету компенсацію за зрізані дерева.


  Интересно, каким образом эта компенсация (скорее всего, мифическая) поможет паркам, лесам, скверам и прочим зеленым насаждениям?

----------


## Буджак

> Да надеюсь, что те кто на прошлых выборах голосовал за ПР, наконец прозрели и теперь сделают другой выбор.


 Может, Вы подскажете, за кого тогда голосовать? Вспомните историю - началось все при Боделане, именно он начал дерибан приморских земель. Справедливости ради, испоганить склоны еще не успел - выкинули его из главного кресла города. Гурвиц продолжил его дело, при нем началась застройка. Выкинули Гурвица, все продолжилось при Кактусе. И не могло остановиться - это деньги, и деньги немалые, которые можно положить в карман. Любовь к городу, граничащая с самоотречением (все кандидаты в мэры, чиновники и политики отождествляют деньги на своем счете со своим эго), никак нашим власть имущим не свойственна. Посему наивно верить, что ситуацию можно исправить голосованием за "правильного", "честного" кандидата. Политические спекуляции вокруг этой проблемы не имеют никакого смысла.

----------


## _A_l_

> Интересно, каким образом эта компенсация (скорее всего, мифическая) поможет паркам, лесам, скверам и прочим зеленым насаждениям?


  За эту компенсацию горзелентрест высаживает новые деревья с коэффициентом, обычно, 2-5 к числу вырубленных.

----------


## Sereg_K

> За эту компенсацию горзелентрест высаживает новые деревья с коэффициентом, обычно, 2-5 к числу вырубленных.


  А Вы сами в это верите?
В то, что компенсация будет выделена вообще?
В то, что она попадет в бюджет/зелентрест?
В то, что деревья будут высажены?

----------


## _A_l_

> А Вы сами в это верите? В то, что компенсация будет выделена вообще? В то, что она попадет в бюджет/зелентрест? В то, что деревья будут высажены?


 А Вы что - отчеты подразделений горсовета не читаете, в частности -  сообщения Пресс-службы КП «Горзелентрест» ?

----------


## serg-shs

> А Вы что - отчеты подразделений горсовета не читаете, в частности -  сообщения Пресс-службы КП «Горзелентрест» ?


 отчёты - это хорошо, а где можно посмотреть деревья? не 2х годичный сухостой, а так что б росли. 
Вообще разумно, когда участок выделен под застройку, то деревья со стройкой не уживутся. Как-то мутно выделяется участок , как-то быстро вырубаются деревья - и ву-а-ля: всё по закону , в соответствии с пожеланиями большинства ... (ну если таких выбрали)

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Кабмин ещё раз напомнил,кто нам портит жизнь!На выборах вспомним про нынешнюю партию рыги аналов и проголосуем правильно!


 А мне вообще любопытно, есть ли в Украине люди, которые по собственной воле станут голосовать за рыгиональных бандитов? Чинуш и членов их семей в расчет принимать не следует)))

----------


## _A_l_

> отчёты - это хорошо, а где можно посмотреть деревья? не 2х годичный сухостой, а так что б росли.


 http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/40673/ http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/40339/ http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/39985/ и т.д.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Может, Вы подскажете, за кого тогда голосовать? Вспомните историю - началось все при Боделане, именно он начал дерибан приморских земель. Справедливости ради, испоганить склоны еще не успел - выкинули его из главного кресла города. Гурвиц продолжил его дело, при нем началась застройка. Выкинули Гурвица, все продолжилось при Кактусе. И не могло остановиться - это деньги, и деньги немалые, которые можно положить в карман. Любовь к городу, граничащая с самоотречением (все кандидаты в мэры, чиновники и политики отождествляют деньги на своем счете со своим эго), никак нашим власть имущим не свойственна. Посему наивно верить, что ситуацию можно исправить голосованием за "правильного", "честного" кандидата. Политические спекуляции вокруг этой проблемы не имеют никакого смысла.


 Началось все при курвице, продолжилось про бодике, продолжилось при курвице, продолжается при кактусе.
Но неужели не понятно, что эти алчные фигурки решают не все? 
Разве не очевидно, что самые серьезные вопросы решаются через мэрскую голову а ему только ставят задачу?
Поэтому на человек в мэрском кресле решает вопросы а камарилья, кружащаяся вокруг проФФесора.
Вот ее и надо СМЕНИТЬ.
Даже на не лучший вариант, но кровопийцы должны понимать, что слишком наглое и очевидное зло наказуемо и учитывать это обстоятельство.
Поэтому нужно ПР смести с лица политикума и проголосовать за новую силу.
Такую лично я вижу только одну это партия УДАР Виталия Кличко.
Он не идеален, вокруг него уже притаились алчущие хищники, но он хочет создавать у нас западную модель внутренней демократии. А это дорогого стоит.
Свинья у корыта должна понимать, что ее запросто в любой момент могут подвесить за ногу.
Когда это начнется - начнется порядок, хотя бы относительный.

----------


## _A_l_

> Началось все при курвице, продолжилось про бодике, продолжилось при курвице, продолжается при кактусе...


 Ошибаетесь. 
Оно началось* в самом начале 19-го века*, когда на береговом обрыве (склонов тогда еще не было) и на пологих спусках к морю в Аркадии, на будущих 8-й, 10-й, 16-й Фонтана и чуток позже в Люстдорфе появились первые дачи.
К концу 19-го века частными дачами был застроен сплошь береговой обрыв, а береговая линия была усыпана частными куренями и лодочными причалами. Часть куреней и причалов осталась и сейчас за 16-й станцией Фонтана и возле Фонтанки.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ошибаетесь. 
> Оно началось* в самом начале 19-го века*, когда на береговом обрыве (склонов тогда еще не было) и на пологих спусках к морю в Аркадии, на будущих 8-й, 10-й, 16-й Фонтана и чуток позже в Люстдорфе появились первые дачи.
> К концу 19-го века частными дачами был застроен сплошь береговой обрыв, а береговая линия была усыпана частными куренями и лодочными причалами. Часть куреней и причалов осталась и сейчас за 16-й станцией Фонтана и возле Фонтанки.


 Это Вы ошибаетесь!
Раз уж пошла такая пьянка,то все началось 30000 лет назад, когда первые люди пришли на эти берега и построили свои жилища у начала вод. Стали рыбу ловить и детей рожать))))

----------


## serg-shs

> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/40673/ http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/40339/ http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/39985/ и т.д.


 



очень интересно, очень.
Т.е. эти могучие растения, на территориях, где так или иначе должно быть произведено озеленение  - это компенсация в 2-3 кратном размере за уничтоженные парки и скверы ? (Счастливые люди, наши власть придержащие, они даже не представляют, что с ними сделают...  а ведь сделают)

----------


## Скрытик

> А мне вообще любопытно, есть ли в Украине люди, которые по собственной воле станут голосовать за рыгиональных бандитов? Чинуш и членов их семей в расчет принимать не следует)))


  Полно. Донбасс поголовно. Общался со знакомым оттуда - люди тупо зомби. Даже те батраки, что в частных копанках света белого не видят боготворят ахметова и януковича. только по имени - отчеству величают

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Полно. Донбасс поголовно. Общался со знакомым оттуда - люди тупо зомби. Даже те батраки, что в частных копанках света белого не видят боготворят ахметова и януковича. только по имени - отчеству величают


 От гон...
Шо за народ у нас?
А золотой - для панов, баронов и прочих олигархов.

----------


## serg-shs

> От гон...
> Шо за народ у нас?
> А золотой - для панов, баронов и прочих олигархов.


 так это мы - народ

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> так это мы - народ


 А это я опосредованно и высокопарно выражаюсь с псевдоинтеллигентской отрешенностью))))

----------


## Milkaway

Какой АБСУРД!!!!!!
За каких-то 20 лет Незалежности пройти такой колоссальный путь деградации, подойти к такому УПАДКУ!!! еще пару лет такой жизни и наше ,,Светлое будущее,, - восстановление крепостного строя как единственно возможной формы государственного устройства ... страшно, что многие не задумываются, а чтоже будет дальше ....

----------


## m-ilya

> Может, Вы подскажете, за кого тогда голосовать? ...


 Нет, подсказывать не буду - у каждого должна быть своя точка зрения. Но не стоит забывать, что можно проголосовать против всех.

----------


## serg-shs

> Нет, подсказывать не буду - у каждого должна быть своя точка зрения. Но не стоит забывать, что можно проголосовать против всех.


 нельзя голосовать против всех - такой графы в бюллетене нет

----------


## m-ilya

> нельзя голосовать против всех - такой графы в бюллетене нет


 Откуда такая информация?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Полно. Донбасс поголовно. Общался со знакомым оттуда - люди тупо зомби. Даже те батраки, что в частных копанках света белого не видят боготворят ахметова и януковича. только по имени - отчеству величают


 Не все так прискорбно на Донбассе как вы описали. Мои друзья уже осознали, но еще правда находятся на стадии: "они все там сволочи и голосовать не за кого". Опасность в другом, нам просто не дадут проголосовать, Підрахуй все підрахує як треба.

----------


## Milkaway

Рыгам - не выгодно ... там ваще должна быть тока одна графа - за их мишпуху...

----------


## _A_l_

> Откуда такая информация?


 Из Закона о выборах - см. ст. 80 в http://zakon2.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/4061-17 .

----------


## maxx™

> нельзя голосовать против всех - такой графы в бюллетене нет


 Можно прийти и испортить бюлетень. Это не запрещено.

----------


## _A_l_

> Можно прийти и испортить бюлетень. Это не запрещено.


  Незачем утруждаться. 
Это все равно, что придти совсем = проголосовать за сохранение существующей ситуации.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это не совсем то же самое.

----------


## арнольдт

> Склоны всегда были местом свободного коллективного отдыха всех одесситов и вообще всех, кто имел желание и время отдохнуть на них, полюбоваться природой, морем.
> После их тотальной застройки и огораживания вновь построенных домов они станут доступны для очень небольшой группы населения. Всем прочим пробираться к морю будет возможно только по узеньким проходикам.
> узкую полосочку земли крайне ограниченная группа людей хочет сделать своей собственностью.
> Это справедливо?


 Это не справедливо! Но, что-б такого не было, надо сознательное, активное общество, а иначе такое будет продолжаться пока всё у нас не отберут. Нужно было голосовать правильно, короче говоря. А теперь уж не знаю, что делать, кажись "поезд ушёл". Нужно следить за тем, что в Киеве происходит, "болеть" за страну, а не за свой двор, балкон, полисадник, пляж. Даже Город! Нелюбовь к своей стране вот в это и выливается в конечном счёте.

----------


## арнольдт

> Можно прийти и испортить бюлетень. Это не запрещено.


  Любить свою страну, надо, уважать тех людей, которые за неё переживают, борятся , если даже они говорят на украинском языке. А иначе всё будет оставаться так, или ещё хуже.

----------


## арнольдт

> Объявили о приёме предложений по изменению в генплан. Срок маленький((( Нужно же с этой махиной ознакомиться сначала... Будем решать.


 Будем решать? Это кто теперь будет решать при Костусеве-то? Ну напрягайте-же ну пожалуйста, то, что у вас в голове находится!

----------


## lumar

Вмешательство корреспондента "Храбро" помогло на время приостановить застройку пляжа "Дельфин" 


http://hrabro.com/
Если одним можно почему другим нельзя?Так все пляжи застроят шалманами.

----------


## арнольдт

Хотел было написать, о том, что дескать, есть в некоторых странах такое понятие как "Национальный парк". Там нельзя ничего строить, мусорить, ездить на машинах. Только, правда, по определённому маршруту, можно. Но  сообразил, что всё равно не будет от этого никакого толку, так, как всё равно правоохранительные органы в Украине "на жаль" тоже не работают. Выход один. Менять власть! Но, это может быть не под силу Украинскому обществу, так как от Украины ничего, собственно, не осталось, а есть лишь местячковые интересы. А, это всё! Капец, как говорят!

----------


## Буджак

Это тоже не выход, потому как любая новая власть с удовольствием заработает на наших склонах.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Вмешательство корреспондента "Храбро" помогло на время приостановить застройку пляжа "Дельфин" 
> 
> 
> http://hrabro.com/
> Если одним можно почему другим нельзя?Так все пляжи застроят шалманами.


 ---
Они просто оборзели.В прошлом году особых проблем не было,но сейчас ,ни о каком проценте бесплатного пляжа на территории ,под самим заведением "Утесов" нет и речи.На любые попытки людей сдвинуть топчаны,которыми плотно заставлен весь пляж,выбегают хамы-"парковщики" и в жесткой и категорической форме пресекают  любые попытки получить свой доступный кусочек песка. Люди ругаются постоянно...

Не говоря уже о самом расторане,которой славится тем ,что потчует людей тухлыми продуктами и обманом при расчете...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ---
> Они просто оборзели.В прошлом году особых проблем не было,но сейчас ,ни о каком проценте бесплатного пляжа на территории ,под самим заведением "Утесов" нет и речи.На любые попытки людей сдвинуть топчаны,которыми плотно заставлен весь пляж,выбегают хамы-"парковщики" и в жесткой и категорической форме пресекают  любые попытки получить свой доступный кусочек песка. Люди ругаются постоянно...
> 
> Не говоря уже о самом расторане,которой славится тем ,что потчует людей тухлыми продуктами и обманом при расчете...


 Задолбали эти алчные хозяйчики. Так и норовят что-то захапать, зацапать, присвоить.
Много противников у застройки склонов, но объединить нас некому...

----------


## KatalistA

дорогие одесситы! Мы вынуждены просить помощи для больного малыша. Прошу Вас, не проходите мимо нашей беды!

----------


## serg-shs

> Задолбали эти алчные хозяйчики. Так и норовят что-то захапать, зацапать, присвоить.
> Много противников у застройки склонов, но *объединить нас некому*...


 А як Ви бачете "об*єднання"? 
для об*єднання потрібно, при наймі, бути знайомими між собою, а потім вже і лідер вималюється. А то яким чином хтось незнайомий буде об*єднувати сотні інших незнайомих ? навідь не уявляю...

----------


## m-ilya

> Задолбали эти алчные хозяйчики. Так и норовят что-то захапать, зацапать, присвоить.
> Много противников у застройки склонов, но объединить нас некому...


 На мой взгляд, объединять должна идея, а вот наличие явного лидера это не лучший вариант, опыт ЭКО показал что возможно коллегиальное лидерство, хотя там есть свои трудности, но дорогу осилит идущий.

----------


## serg-shs

Ідею всеодно хтось озвучує (це ідеологія може виникати без явного центру ), але справа більш банальна - де ті сотні тисяч, або десяток(десять осіб), які потребують лідерства(індивідуального, колегіального, інше...)?  може простіше вирішити перше питання - віднайти бажаючих зберегти колективну власність: схили, пляжі ну і т.п. , а далі вже якось піде (а може й не піде - всяке буває).

----------


## Олег.Л

Генплан. Попытка №2: застройке склонов нет, Молдаванка останется малоэтажной, а на Жеваховой будет парк


.... Прежде всего речь идет о приморских склонах. Нынешняя редакция проекта предусматривает их т.н. «точечную застройку», что означает продолжение нынешней тенденции, когда в непризнанном мэрией парке «Юбилейный», как грибы, растут свечки «берегоукрепительных сооружений», а сам парк при этом приходит в упадок. Вердикт одесситов относительно судьбы склонов однозначен – не застраивать, а развивать их именно как парковую зону.

«Мы склонны здесь прислушаться к мнению громады, — говорит Базан. – И готовим вариант, при котором капитальных строений на склонах появляться не будет. Только парковые сооружения – беседки, видовые, спортивные и детские площадки, другие элементы благоустройства. Впрочем, дискуссия еще не завершена. Ряд коммерческих структур по-прежнему заинтересован в застройке этой территории и борется за сохранение нынешней редакции Генплана».

Дискуссионным остается, по словам руководителя управления архитектуры, и вопрос о намывных полуостровах, которые фантазия разработчиков поместила во многих точках побережья: «У ученых есть обоснованные опасения, что эти объекты негативно повлияют на гидрологическую обстановку в Одесском заливе. Поэтому не исключено, что и полуострова из проекта Генплана исчезнут».

http://dumskaya.net/news/genplan-popytka-2-zastrojke-sklonov-net-moldavan-020332/

----------


## serg-shs

> Генплан. Попытка №2: застройке склонов нет, Молдаванка останется малоэтажной, а на Жеваховой будет парк
> 
> 
> .... Прежде всего речь идет о приморских склонах. Нынешняя редакция проекта предусматривает их т.н. «точечную застройку», что означает продолжение нынешней тенденции, когда в непризнанном мэрией парке «Юбилейный», как грибы, растут свечки «берегоукрепительных сооружений», а сам парк при этом приходит в упадок. Вердикт одесситов относительно судьбы склонов однозначен – не застраивать, а развивать их именно как парковую зону.
> 
> «Мы склонны здесь прислушаться к мнению громады, — говорит Базан. – И готовим вариант, при котором капитальных строений на склонах появляться не будет. Только парковые сооружения – беседки, видовые, спортивные и детские площадки, другие элементы благоустройства. Впрочем, дискуссия еще не завершена. Ряд коммерческих структур по-прежнему заинтересован в застройке этой территории и борется за сохранение нынешней редакции Генплана».
> 
> Дискуссионным остается, по словам руководителя управления архитектуры, и вопрос о намывных полуостровах, которые фантазия разработчиков поместила во многих точках побережья: «У ученых есть обоснованные опасения, что эти объекты негативно повлияют на гидрологическую обстановку в Одесском заливе. Поэтому не исключено, что *и полуострова из проекта Генплана исчезнут».*
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/genplan-popytka-2-zastrojke-sklonov-net-moldavan-020332/


  исчезнут до выборов?

----------


## m-ilya

> исчезнут до выборов?


 Мне тоже показалось, что до выборов они "склонны прислушаться к мнению громады", а как только выборы пройдут, так сразу и склонности поменяются.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Впрочем, дискуссия еще не завершена. Ряд коммерческих структур по-прежнему заинтересован в застройке этой территории и борется за сохранение нынешней редакции Генплана


 Вот этот момент и является ключевым.
Не одесситам в подавляющем большинстве нужна застройка приморских склонов а "ряду коммерческих структур"(((((

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Вот этот момент и является ключевым.
> Не одесситам в подавляющем большинстве нужна застройка приморских склонов а "ряду коммерческих структур"(((((


 И вопрос остаётся открыт, кто победит: жители города или "коммерческие структуры" которые тоже типа одесские )))))))

----------


## Буджак

Могу предположить, кто...

----------


## serg-shs

> И вопрос остаётся открыт, кто победит: жители города или  которые тоже типа одесские )))))))


 під лежачій камень вода не тече.
"коммерческие структуры" для того, що б отримати схили роблять дуже багато (перешагуючи через закон, як правило), а мешканці...

----------


## AndreyKOU

> під лежачій камень вода не тече.
> "коммерческие структуры" для того, що б отримати схили роблять дуже багато (перешагуючи через закон, як правило), а мешканці...


 А Вы предлагаете "потечь" ??? Они за "перешагивание" - откупятся, а у людей получится? Или митингами многое поменяешь?

Предлагайте чё делать бум?

----------


## serg-shs

> А Вы предлагаете "потечь" ??? Они за "перешагивание" - откупятся, а у людей получится? Или митингами многое поменяешь?
> 
> Предлагайте чё делать бум?


 хз ?

----------


## serg-shs

Одесситы в знак протеста против того, что вход на одесские пляжи платный, загорают у здания Одесской мэрии

----------


## Sereg_K

И что, кроме пары-тройки местечковых СМИ их кто-то заметил? или пляжи все сделал бесплатными? Надо придумывать что-то более действенное

----------


## serg-shs

придумать не так сложно(даже в этой теме висит парочка предложение, которые даже не апнуты), сложно придумать реализуеиое в наших реалиях (Да что я рассказываю - сам знаешь)

----------


## Destin

На Трассе здоровья оздоравливаются пешеходы, бегуны, роллеры, велосипедисты и ...... таксисты. Такого я даже при гурвице не видел((((

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o18E271XZSo&feature=channel&list=UL

----------


## _A_l_

> На Трассе здоровья оздоравливаются пешеходы, бегуны, роллеры, велосипедисты и ...... таксисты. Такого я даже при гурвице не видел(((( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o18E271XZSo&feature=channel&list=UL


 *Инва-такси* возит инвалидов-колясочников на пляж ...

----------


## Destin

> *Инва-такси* возит инвалидов-колясочников на пляж ...


 Если это и так, то пустить автотранспорт по Трассе здоровья мог придумать только инвалид на голову...

----------


## _A_l_

> Если это и так, то пустить автотранспорт по Трассе здоровья мог придумать только инвалид на голову...


 Трасса "Здоровье" = обычная технологическая дорога обслуживания пляжной инфраструктуры спецтранспортом ...

----------


## Jorjic

Я понимаю, что объяснять бесполезно, но все-таки. Когда построили ТЗ, пляжной "инфраструктуры" еще просто не было.

----------


## _A_l_

> Я понимаю, что объяснять бесполезно, но все-таки. Когда построили ТЗ, пляжной "инфраструктуры" еще просто не было.


  Вероятно, просто Вы не видели эту "трассу" в 1968-1970 гг... 
Многие полагают, что опоры электроосвещения для установки и замены попадают туда "святым духом", а 10-20 тонн мусора ежедневно вывозят вертолетами ...

----------


## Jorjic

> Вероятно, просто Вы не видели эту "трассу" в 1968-1970 гг...


 Да куда уж мне! И склоны в самом-самом начале 60-х не я со своими однокашниками засаживал.

----------


## Sereg_K

Ну здесь _A_l_ прав - Трасса здоровья, а вернее, таки да, какая-то технологическая дорога была вдоль побережья очень давно. По крайней мере, в районе Отрады я ее помню столько же, сколько и себя (я 1970 г.р.). По ней ездили машины, обслуживающие кафешки и прочее, довольно редко. Не помню, чтобы чтобы кому-то приходило в голову тогда ездить по ней на частных авто.

----------


## Скрытик

> По крайней мере, в районе Отрады я ее помню столько же, сколько и себя (я 1970 г.р.). По ней ездили машины, обслуживающие кафешки и прочее, довольно редко. Не помню, чтобы чтобы кому-то приходило в голову тогда ездить по ней на частных авто.


 А я больше Жоржику доверяю. Да и число кафешек у моря в 70х можно было пересчитать по пальцам. Для них строить трассу?  :smileflag: 
В начале 80х мы студентами там бегали и уже тогда она так называлась. 
 И конечно, автомобилям туда был въезд запрещен. Правда тогда достаточно было знаков "кирпич", которые сейчас мало кого останавливают (((

----------


## Sereg_K

> А я больше Жоржику доверяю.


  Кому доверять - личное дело каждого. Я говорю то, что помню сам.



> Да и число кафешек у моря в 70х можно было пересчитать по пальцам. Для них строить трассу?


  Ну и для них тоже, конечно. А что же, товар вручную приносить, по лестницам? Да и мусор вывозить тоже как-то надо было.



> В начале 80х мы студентами там бегали и уже тогда она так называлась.


  Я не знаю как она называлась в 70-х, но дорога была однозначно. 
Я тоже за то, чтобы ТЗ оставалась ТЗ, а склоны оставались парком Юбилейный. Но зачем отрицать очевидные вещи?

----------


## Скрытик

> Я тоже за то, чтобы ТЗ оставалась ТЗ, а склоны оставались парком Юбилейный. Но зачем отрицать очевидные вещи?


  Какие очевидные вещи? То, что там почти с основания вдоль дороги стоят турники? К кафешкам и пляжам существуют отдельные спуски, например на Ланжероне, Аркадии или к Глэчику. 
То, что Жоржик помнит как ее строили? 
Я не отрицаю, что ее использовали и для технологических нужд, но проектировалась она именно как Трасса Здоровья! 
Отрицают это только нынешние сотрудники ворсовета.

----------


## Sereg_K

> Какие очевидные вещи? То, что там почти с основания вдоль дороги стоят турники? К кафешкам и пляжам существуют отдельные спуски, например на Ланжероне, Аркадии или к Глэчику.


  Я не знаю для чего изначально предназначалась эта дорога. Просто утверждаю, что она существует уже очень давно. И на некоторой части предназначалась в том числе и для подъезда к пляжам и к пляжным заведениям. Не ко всем кафешкам был отдельный подъезд. В Отраде, например, для того, чтобы подъехать к ресторану и прочим заведениям использовался спуск с ул. Вице-адмирала Азарова, затем часть ТЗ и затем спуск к морю (из бетонных плит).

Повторюсь: я тоже двумя руками ЗА то, чтобы Трасса Здоровья оставалась Трассой Здоровья, а не какой-то там технологической дорогой

----------


## Скрытик

> Трасса "Здоровье" = *обычная технологическая дорога* обслуживания пляжной инфраструктуры спецтранспортом ...


 


> Ну здесь _A_l_ прав - Трасса здоровья, а вернее,* таки да, какая-то технологическая дорога* была вдоль побережья очень давно.


 То что она существует давно - с этим никто не спорит. Спорят с ее первоначальным назначением. Ворисполком всеми силами пытается сделать ее трассой для движения автомобилей.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

А какая в сущности разница, что было на уме у первоначальных проектировщиков ТЗ?
Главное заключается в том - какой ее хотят видеть одесситы в своем подавляющем большинстве - сегодня. 
Ответ всем известен и очевиден - в качестве прогулочной дороги, я бы даже сказал - бульвара, свободного от шума городского и экологически чистого. 
А ворисполком всегда был и, видимо, будет, врагом горожан, шайкой мелких подлых воришек и врунишек.

----------


## _A_l_

На пляже возле моря -  туалеты, душ, медпункт, прокат лежаков, шлюпок и водных велосипедов, спасательные станции, помещения с тенью для оздоровления деток, бассейны, дельфинарий, лифт, подъезд для инвалидов, берегоукрепительные сооружения, подъезды для технологического транспорта (мусороуборка, скорая помощь, дорожная техника и т.п.), сооружения водопровода, трансформаторные, опоры электропередач и станций сотовой связи, сооружения водоотведения, насосные для откачки хозфекальных стоков и т.п. 
Для обслуживания всего этого и требуется технологическая дорога вдоль всего побережья ...

----------


## Оппонент

> Для обслуживания всего этого и требуется технологическая дорога вдоль всего побережья ...


  Раньше эта для одних "технологическая", для других Трасса здоровья тянулась  до 16 станции БФ.  Сейчас ее порвали. Нет прохода -проезда от Аркадии в сторону 8-10 станций. За морской симфонией  выстроен якобы частный дом, так его парковка аккурат на остатке дороги находится. Даже ворота поставили с розовой табличкой.  Наверху над симфонией неизвестные-известные перекрыли  улицу Новобереговую на участке: Парк Юность-Мореходный переулок- Морской переулок-Аркадия. Последние переулки, вообще, стали тупиковыми. Сейчас , вместо того, что бы восстановить незаконно перекрытые  коммуникации,пытаются по склону проложить новую дорогу!?. Что вызвало истерию у владельцев ООО Вланев (Морская деревня  над Яхт-клубом на 8-й)         http://dumskaya.net/news/pod-vidom-ukrepleniya-sklona-na-8-j-st-b-fonatna-019503/        Им то как раз восстановление прохода-проезда мимо их "мест одыха яхтсменов" совсе не нужно.  :smileflag:  Как то  "технологи" обходятся, а вот одесситы бродят как пони по кругу в поисках тропы из "Багдада в Мекку", а байкеры на себе  своих верблюдов по склонам таскают.
 Предлагаю:  В соответствии с Законом " О доступе к публичной информации" запросить в мерии копии решений ,которыми  разрешили временное перекрытие  коммуникаций, ликвидацию некоторых коммуникаций и т.д. Юристы! Помогайте.    В "стране победившей разум" только  бюрократическими методами  можно бороться за  свои права...

----------


## dron007

> Наверху над симфонией неизвестные-известные перекрыли  улицу Новобереговую на участке: Парк Юность-Мореходный переулок- Морской переулок-Аркадия. Последние переулки, вообще, стали тупиковыми.


 Сейчас там можно пройти только через парк Юность, там наверх, потом по Мореходному переулку на Каманина и по ней в Аркадию. Сильно большой крюк выходит. Украли дорогу вдоль моря местные царьки. 




> В "стране победившей разум" только бюрократическими методами можно бороться за свои права...


  Глядя на депутатов в Раде создаётся впечатление, что в этой стране совсем другими методами надо бороться за свои права.

----------


## Олег.Л

*У города и одесситов украден очередной пляж.*

Северный участок пляжа Дельфин застроен ночным клубом в рекордно короткие сроки и занял около 80% пляжа.Возмущенные горожане подали заявление в прокуратуру и возможно на ближайшей сессии горсовета будет рассмотрен протест.
Однако *абсолютно точно известно,что на застройку пляжа нет и не может быть никакой разрешительной документации*.Также известно,что проталкивает и патронирует данный процесс ,один из нынешних депутатов горсовета.
Возможно, именно с этим связан тот факт ,что проверяющие из АП, каким-то непостижимым образом не обращают внимания на очередной яркий образчик  пляжного беспредела.

Случайные свидетели разговора прораба стройки и представителя горсовета,присланного Костусевым еще месяц назад для разбирательства,утверждают,что ни о каком запрете и остановке работ,или хотя бы проверке разрешительных документов речи даже не шло...

----------


## Зетаджонс

> *У города и одесситов украден очередной пляж.*
> 
> Северный участок пляжа Дельфин застроен ночным клубом в рекордно короткие сроки и занял около 80% пляжа.Возмущенные горожане подали заявление в прокуратуру и возможно на ближайшей сессии горсовета будет рассмотрен протест.
> Однако *абсолютно точно известно,что на застройку пляжа нет и не может быть никакой разрешительной документации*.Также известно,что проталкивает и патронирует данный процесс ,один из нынешних депутатов горсовета.
> Возможно, именно с этим связан тот факт ,что проверяющие из АП, каким-то непостижимым образом не обращают внимания на очередной яркий образчик  пляжного беспредела.
> 
> Случайные свидетели разговора прораба стройки и представителя горсовета,присланного Костусевым еще месяц назад для разбирательства,утверждают,что ни о каком запрете и остановке работ,или хотя бы проверке разрешительных документов речи даже не шло...


 А построили ЭТО хозяева обрыгаловки Утёсов,где уже пару моих знакомых морепродуктами травились.Теперь под покровом ночи смогут больше подвыпивших отдыхающих перетравить!Добро пожаловать,Бомонд Одессы!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Там сперл дорогу, тут - кусок пляжа, вон там - весь пляж...
Скоро на море смогут пройти только избранные, а нам простым смертным, будут показывать его только по телеку(((((

----------


## Black_Shef

> *У города и одесситов украден очередной пляж.*


 Про пляжи, и что там творится есть отдельная тема

----------


## Оппонент

> Там сперл дорогу, тут - кусок пляжа, вон там - весь пляж...
> Скоро на море смогут пройти только избранные, а нам простым смертным, будут показывать его только по телеку(((((


  С сайта Морской симфонии.

Это пляж на плитах. В ихних планах он уже ихний.  :smileflag: 

 А вот еще цитата с сайта:


> На территорию комплекса можно заехать:
> 
>     со стороны 10-й ст. Большого Фонтана;
>     с улицы Литературной;
>     с улицы Каманина.


  А это чистое вранье. Ни с одной из этих улиц к ним заехать нельзя на самом деле.

----------


## Зетаджонс

Такое вот "событие" произошло сейчас со мной на ТЗ.Делая утреннюю пробежку,чуть не угодила под легковушку с российскими номерами.После того как мне удалось избежать неприятностей,женщина из злополучного авто мне сказала,с недовольством,что муж у неё больной.На мой вопрос,а причём тут трасса здоровья,она ответила,что едет (ВНИМАНИЕ!!!) в санаторий Лагуна по приглашению депутата.Но фамилию я уже не расслышала.Вы что либо подобное видели?Правда,когда я бежала обратно - с ними уже разбирался милицейский патруль.Вот такое "приятное" утро у "депутатского строительного майданчика" возле санатория Чкалова имеет место быть!

----------


## k0tya

Больше 5 лет посещаю пляж в районе санатория Россия, но то что твориться там в этом году, просто уму непостижимо. Строительство ведется полным ходом, техника безопасности не соблюдается, в зоне работы крана ходят прохожие с стоят автомобили. Про бетонную пыль я просто молчу. Несколько коттеджей строятся прямо на обрыве + какая-то стекляшка+ я так понимаю жилое здание. Во-общем смотрите сами

----------


## SaMoVar

Это уже не первый год - с прозреванием))))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Строят коло моря в живописных но не особенно безопасных местах. Цель застройщиков - снять бабло, а там - трава не расти! Завалится дом, и черт с ним, они удерут в Хайфу и станут голосить о притеснениях. Или подставят зиц-председателя. А безопасность будущих жильцов это проблема самих жильцов...

На стройках работают не оформленные работники, о технике безопасности довольно расплывчатые представления.

Когда уже что-то разрушится? Пока только марковский "Белый парус" треснул.

----------


## coder_ak

> Когда уже что-то разрушится? Пока только марковский "Белый парус" треснул.


 Только ли?!
Инфа, конечно, из разряда ОБС, но слышал, что на 16-й Фонтана дома, которые пока недостроенные стоят, уже трещинами пошли. И те, кто вкладывался ещё на этапе котлована, пытаются сейчас слить свои квартиры, пока оно ещё замороженное стоит.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Только ли?!
> Инфа, конечно, из разряда ОБС, но слышал, что на 16-й Фонтана дома, которые пока недостроенные стоят, уже трещинами пошли. И те, кто вкладывался ещё на этапе котлована, пытаются сейчас слить свои квартиры, пока оно ещё замороженное стоит.


 Классненько...
не слыхал еще. Вот оно, элитное жилье))))
МОжет быть, еще кто-то что-то такое слышал?
Вы уж отпишитесь)) Интересно))

----------


## coder_ak

> не слыхал еще. Вот оно, элитное жилье))))


 Категорически протестую против термина "элитное жильё" в отношении домов с этажностью больше 2-3-4.

----------


## k0tya

> Это уже не первый год - с прозреванием))))


 Не первый год они якобы укрепляют берег этим зданием на воде( по слухам, стройка остановлена из-за того что фундамент дал трещину, и скорей всего строительство продолжено не будет). А вот троение на склоне, и жилое здание началось в этом году

----------


## Олег.Л

> Строят коло моря в живописных но не особенно безопасных местах. Цель застройщиков - снять бабло, а там - трава не расти! Завалится дом, и черт с ним, они удерут в Хайфу и станут голосить о притеснениях. Или подставят зиц-председателя. А безопасность будущих жильцов это проблема самих жильцов...
> 
> На стройках работают не оформленные работники, о технике безопасности довольно расплывчатые представления.
> 
> Когда уже что-то разрушится? Пока только марковский "Белый парус" треснул.


 ---
Два высотных  недостроя сразу за Аркадией,как мне вчера сказали, достраивать вряд-ли будут,несмотря на большое количество закачанного под фундамент закрепителя.
Проблемы и у рондинской "берегоукрепилки"
Попросту надо просто арестовывать счета застройщиков и за их счет производить все работы по демонтажу,но наша власть несозрела к таким решениям.

----------


## Буджак

> Категорически протестую против термина "элитное жильё" в отношении домов с этажностью больше 2-3-4.


 Почему? И высотки могут быть элитными. Например, St. George Wharf в Лондоне. Правда, и цены там элитные... За трешку миллион фунтов отвалить надо.

----------


## Зетаджонс

> ---
> 
> Проблемы и у рондинской "берегоукрепилки"
> Попросту надо просто арестовывать счета застройщиков и за их счет производить все работы по демонтажу,но наша власть несозрела к таким решениям.


  Ещё бы.Кто во власти сегодня?"Рондины\Хмельницкие".Вспомните как рондин напоминал блоху,глотнувшую дихлофоса,скача по Одессе в попытках влезть в горсовет.

----------


## _A_l_

> Только ли?!
> Инфа, конечно, из разряда ОБС, но слышал, что на 16-й Фонтана дома, которые пока недостроенные стоят, уже трещинами пошли. И те, кто вкладывался ещё на этапе котлована, пытаются сейчас слить свои квартиры, пока оно ещё замороженное стоит.


 

А что именно, если не секрет, может треснуть в доме с рамным сборно-монолитным каркасом? Штукатурка может потрескаться на ненесущих стенках и перегородках?

----------


## Sereg_K

Сейчас *_A_l_* нам расскажет, что эти дома вечные и незыблимые. *_A_l_*, а если грунт под этими домами просядет/сместится, то фундаменту и строению ничего не грозит?

----------


## _A_l_

> Сейчас *_A_l_* нам расскажет, что эти дома вечные и незыблимые. *_A_l_*, а если грунт под этими домами просядет/сместится, то фундаменту и строению ничего не грозит?


  См. http://www.poolsgallery.com.ua/files/snip/dbn-V.1.1-12-200.pdf .

----------


## coder_ak

> Почему? И высотки могут быть элитными. Например, St. George Wharf в Лондоне. Правда, и цены там элитные... За трешку миллион фунтов отвалить надо.


 Посмотрел в Педивикии на это дело. Ну там только башня высокая, да и то скорее под офисы, а так домики вполне себе не очень и ввысь тянутся. Ну и надо ж учитывать, что это таки Лондон, а не местные чигири на 16-й Фонтана )

----------


## Sereg_K

Я не строитель, и в этом документе многого могу не понять. Тем более, там больше речь о сейсмостойкости.
Вы (или застройщик) можете дать 100% гарантию, что подобные сооружения не боятся смещения грунтов, ополозней и обвалов?

----------


## k0tya

> Я не строитель, и в этом документе многого могу не понять. Тем более, там больше речь о сейсмостойкости.
> Вы (или застройщик) можете дать 100% гарантию, что подобные сооружения не боятся смещения грунтов, ополозней и обвалов?


 Никто не может дать 100% гарантии, т.к. любое строительство полюбому ведеться с нарушениями.

----------


## _A_l_

> Я не строитель, и в этом документе многого могу не понять. Тем более, там больше речь о сейсмостойкости. Вы (или застройщик) можете дать 100% гарантию, что подобные сооружения не боятся смещения грунтов, ополозней и обвалов?


 Гарантии дают не застройщики и и не я, а  *лицензированные* *страховые компании*. Нужно просто застраховать предмет риска от разрушений при упомянутых Вами событиях - "смещения грунтов, ополозней и обвалов" ...

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Гарантии дают не застройщики и и не я, а  *лицензированные* *страховые компании*. Нужно просто застраховать предмет риска от разрушений при упомянутых Вами событиях - "смещения грунтов, ополозней и обвалов" ...


 От прикольно! Пофиг уже та страховка, если тебя в том доме завалит!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> От прикольно! Пофиг уже та страховка, если тебя в том доме завалит!!!


  Да ну, хоть похороны пышные отыграют...

----------


## Sereg_K

> Да ну, хоть похороны пышные отыграют...


 Похороны похоронами, это будет дело тех, кто добровольно заплатил деньги за "элитное" жилье на побережье. А что будет с этими недостроенными/разрушенными строениями дальше? Так и будут оставаться памятниками коррупции, разгильдяйства и бесхозяйственности.




> Гарантии дают не застройщики и и не я, а лицензированные страховые компании. Нужно просто застраховать предмет риска от разрушений при упомянутых Вами событиях - "смещения грунтов, ополозней и обвалов" ...


  Мне лично глубоко плевать на эти гарантии и страховки!
Как страховые компании возместят ущерб всем одесситам и гостям города, которые *уже* лишились мест привычного отдыха?

----------


## Milkaway

> Никто не может дать 100% гарантии, т.к. любое строительство полюбому ведеться с нарушениями.


 Абсолютно согласна!!! Смысл - вложить поменьше, а продать подороже, еще и ОСМД ,,карманное,, слелать, чтоб деньги и дальше драть.... И если такой недострой стоит подряд несколько зим и жарких лет - под солнцем, дождями и перепадами температур + сомнительного качества бетон,пенобетон, кирпич и арматура - образуются микротрещины, бетонный каркас теряет свою устойчивость и начинает разрушаться! Дело ускоряют ремонтные работы жильцов - от постоянных вибраций микротрещины увеличиваются, коррозия арматуры продолжается - в итоге бетонные конструкции ( из дешевых марок бетона) при ремонте начинают крошиться просто на глазах, в квартирах и парадных осыпается плитка, межкомнатные перекрытия отходят от несущих конструкций вместе с обоями ......... и никто ни за что не отвечает ..........мои друзья очень ждали новоселья, вложили кучу денег, влезли в огромные долги - в итоге в их новом доме страшно жить!!!

----------


## _A_l_

> ... *межкомнатные перекрытия отходят* от несущих конструкций вместе с обоями ...


 Это Вы, простите, про хрущевки-пятиэтажки написали?
Оно же в домах с рамным сборно-*монолитным* каркасом нету никаких "межкомнатных перекрытий" - "отходить" от несущих конструкций просто нечему ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Это Вы, простите, про хрущевки-пятиэтажки написали?
> Оно же в домах с рамным сборно-*монолитным* каркасом нету никаких "межкомнатных перекрытий" - "отходить" от несущих конструкций просто нечему ...


 Нет... не про хрущёвки-пятиэтажки, а про самый что ни наесть новострой свободной планировки, когда между секциями сборно-монолитного  каркаса люди по своему (согласованному) проекту отделяют жилые помещения друг от друга ... при чём ремонтные работы в квартире были проведены качественно .... что это ???.... усадка грунта, усушка, утряска и бой тары ..........

----------


## _A_l_

> Нет... не про хрущёвки-пятиэтажки, а про самый что ни наесть новострой свободной планировки, когда между секциями сборно-монолитного каркаса люди по своему (согласованному) проекту отделяют жилые помещения друг от друга ... при чём ремонтные работы в квартире были проведены качественно .... что это ???.... усадка грунта, усушка, утряска и бой тары ..........


 Это - неумение "дешевых строителей" устанавливать "статически определимые" перегородки с требуемым геометрией перегородки количеством степеней свободы каркаса перегородки.
Они, строители (и прорабы), обычно слабо разбираются в статически определимых схемах строительных конструкций, выполняют установку перегородок по статически неопределимой схеме (*абы было попрочнее*), не предусматривая достаточных для температурных и иных деформаций степеней свободы материалов перегородки. Это вызывает чрезмерные напряжения в перегородке и растрескивание  ее покрытий. 

Пояснение для домохозяек. 
Если на платье есть "лишние швы", то на нем будут складки/морщины, как не отутюживай ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ---
> Два высотных  недостроя сразу за Аркадией,как мне вчера сказали, достраивать вряд-ли будут,несмотря на большое количество закачанного под фундамент закрепителя.
> Проблемы и у рондинской "берегоукрепилки"
> Попросту надо просто арестовывать счета застройщиков и за их счет производить все работы по демонтажу,но наша власть несозрела к таким решениям.


 Пусть хоть на взрывчатку раскошелятся)))
Шикарные места для бычка появятся))

----------


## Mireille

Сегодня смотрела передачу про Испанию. Ближе 100 метров к берегу ничего строить нельзя. Все пляжи чистые, даже лежаков не видно

----------


## coder_ak

*Mireille*, чемодан, вокзал, Барселона! (только меня с собой возьмите ))

----------


## Буджак

Это всюду в ЕС, кроме Болгарии. Нельзя строить, нельзя брать в аренду, нельзя перегораживать подходы.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *Mireille*, чемодан, вокзал, Барселона! (только меня с собой возьмите ))


 Я тоже хочу в цивилизацию!!
Посмотреть как люди НЕ застраивают прибрежную полосу.

----------


## _A_l_

> Сегодня смотрела передачу про Испанию. Ближе 100 метров к берегу ничего строить нельзя. Все пляжи чистые, даже лежаков не видно


 Эти дома в Барселоне - они не на пляже, они в воздухе висят ...



Эти - тоже ...



А эти дома вдоль пляжа в Lloret de Mar - вообще, мираж. И т.д.



*Пляж* в Бенидорм - *Испания* ...

----------


## Mireille

А может цивилизацию сюда пригласим.

----------


## Буджак

И тем не менее, ни один пляж не огорожен, на каждый может пройти любой человек, и совершенно бесплатно. Ни один пляж не в аренде, ни один проход не перекрыт, ни одной ВИП-зоны. В той же Барселоне нет зданий ближе метров 200 от уреза воды. Бенидорм - дерьмо полное с моей точки зрения, и очень не хотелось бы, чтобы Одесса была на него похожа. Это городишко с населением пару тысяч человек, который превратили в туристический оазис. Одесса все-таки миллионник, причем единственный на черноморском побережье в бывшем СССР. Руки прочь от нее! Кстати, даже в Бенидорме очень бережно отнеслись к природе и к исторической части города. Ни одно старое здание не снесли!

----------


## _A_l_

> ... Бенидорм - дерьмо полное с моей точки зрения, и очень не хотелось бы, чтобы Одесса была на него похожа. Это *городишко с населением пару тысяч человек*...


 *Врать-то зачем?*
"Бенидорм  — город и муниципалитет в Испании, входит в провинцию Аликанте в составе автономного сообщества Валенсия (автономное сообщество).  Занимает площадь 38,51 кв. км. *Население 75 тыс. человек*.  Крупный центр туризма для людей среднего звена, который начал развиваться в 1960-е годы.
Бенидорм — «столица» туризма, отдыха и развлечений на побережье Коста-Бланка, самый высотный город в Европе. Он считается одним из самых популярных мест летнего отдыха не только в Испании, но и обладает титулом «*туристического феномена Европы*». Это красивейшее и популярнейшее место не только среди туристов из других стран, но и среди самих испанцев."

Посмотрите еще раз на множество небоскребов, в которых проживает "население пара тысяч человек" ...

Фотоальбом -  http://musique09.free.fr/espagne_new2/thumbnails.php?album=116&lang=russian

----------


## Sereg_K

А где-то указано, что в небоскребах живет местное население, а не туристы? Особенно учитывая титул «туристического феномена Европы»
Ну и таки 75 000 и 1 000 000 - это две большие разницы

----------


## Буджак

Меня умиляют знатоки Википедии, которые никогда нигде, кроме, быть может, части Украины не были, своими глазами ничего не видели. Старая часть Бенидорма любовно сохранена, а до превращения города в туристическое гетто была только она... Даже 3 тысячи человек там бы не поместились... И ни одно здание не пострадало при застройке побережья ради туризма. Ни одну халупу не развалили ради пятизвездочного отеля или бизнес-центра. Лет 50 назад, когда симпатичный городишко угробили ради туристической Мекки, те, кто хотел, вполне могли переселиться в другие городки на побережье с таким же населением до 3 тысяч человек, их там навалом. А Одесса одна, это единственный миллионник на черноморском побережье Украины. Отступать некуда, позади только море. Одесса, превращенная в Бенидорм, только с арендованными пляжами, это конец.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Ребята, да какая на на хрен разница что и как построено у буржуев. Мы-то пока живем в Одессе, в своем любимом городе у моря. Почему мы должны оглядываться на то, как у НИХ что построено? 
Нам надо думать о том какой город останется нашим детям и внукам.
Будет он удобным, комфортным, демократичным или Одесса станет "городом контрастов", поделенным на "элитную застройку" и кварталы плебса. Причем, элитные дома перекроют проход к морю для 95% населения.
Это будет красиво?

----------


## Буджак

Разница большая. Почему бы не обратить внимание на то, что в нормальных странах запрещается обносить пляжи забором, брать их в аренду, закрывать проходы к ним? Почему бы не вспомнить Бенидорм, который был крохотным городишкой рыбаков, а теперь там одни небоскребы? Хочется жить в таком городе? Мне не хочется...

----------


## Эрик

> Сегодня смотрела передачу про Испанию. Ближе 100 метров к берегу ничего строить нельзя. Все пляжи чистые, даже лежаков не видно


  Я жил в Барселоне несколько месяцев.Пляж в районе канатной дороги(почти центр города).2 ресторана на песке всего!!!Парковка бесплатная.Чисто,тихо.Супер!!!Домой приехали и долго не могли привыкнуть к ридной неньке Украине!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я жил в Барселоне несколько месяцев.Пляж в районе канатной дороги(почти центр города).2 ресторана на песке всего!!!Парковка бесплатная.Чисто,тихо.Супер!!!Домой приехали и долго не могли привыкнуть к ридной неньке Украине!


 А у нас Дикий Запад образца 1879 года((((

----------


## verda

Аликанте (Испания) - пляжи песчаные, вход свободный, лежаков нет. Каждые 200 метров - амбулансия (припаркованная машина скорой помощи со всем необходимым). Медпомощь бесплатна.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Аликанте (Испания) - пляжи песчаные, вход свободный, лежаков нет. Каждые 200 метров - амбулансия (припаркованная машина скорой помощи со всем необходимым). Медпомощь бесплатна.


 Дразнишься?)))))

----------


## Эрик

> Аликанте (Испания) - пляжи песчаные, вход свободный, лежаков нет. Каждые 200 метров - амбулансия (припаркованная машина скорой помощи со всем необходимым). Медпомощь бесплатна.


 Марсель(Франция),Майами бич(Флорида) - пляжи,душ,вход -всё бесплатно.Полиция контролирует процесс перманентно и ненавязчиво,скажем так.И зарплаты там у основной массы населения не 200-300 $ (как в Одессе - 1600-2400 гр.).

----------


## Буджак

Честно говоря, я уже подумываю о том, чтобы перевести ребенка на дистанционку и пожить годик в Торревьехе (провинция Аликанте). Отдохнуть от нашего маразма... Может, за год что-то образуется, хотя вряд ли.

----------


## арнольдт

> Ребята, да какая на на хрен разница что и как построено у буржуев. Мы-то пока живем в Одессе, в своем любимом городе у моря. Почему мы должны оглядываться на то, как у НИХ что построено? 
> Нам надо думать о том какой город останется нашим детям и внукам.
> Будет он удобным, комфортным, демократичным или Одесса станет "городом контрастов", поделенным на "элитную застройку" и кварталы плебса. Причем, элитные дома перекроют проход к морю для 95% населения.
> Это будет красиво?


 Одесса всегда брала пример с Европы и это неплохо! Сколько здесь было зодчих, промышленников, предпринимателей европейцев!... Они уж точно не позволили, будь они здесь, ограждать море от Одесситов шлагбаумами, заборами. Это нужно понимать, и не хаять Европейцев, почём - зря, а брать часто, с них - пример!!!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Одесса всегда брала пример с Европы и это неплохо! Сколько здесь было зодчих, промышленников, предпринимателей европейцев!... Они уж точно не позволили, будь они здесь, ограждать море от Одесситов шлагбаумами, заборами. Это нужно понимать, и не хаять Европейцев, почём - зря, а брать часто, с них - пример!!!


 Европа - большая. Государств в ней много. В каждом - свои традиции, своя история. Просто слепо копировать "усё европеське" не нужно. Применительно к нашей теме - согласен. В большинстве европейских стран (в США тоже) пляжи являются общим достоянием, так же должно быть и у нас.
И строить в приморской зоне - нельзя. А все построенное - разрушить, чтобы другим неповадно было.

----------


## Олег.Л

*ЗАРС собирается строить очередной утюг на побережье*

Компания ЗАРС известна одесситам. Именно она изуродовала Французский бульвар на Кирпичном пер., теперь на Пироговской и Итальянском бульваре.

Новый проект ЗАРСа предусматривает строительство гигантского жилого комплекса в рекреационной зоне склонов, в района автодрома.

http://hrabro.com/16532

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> *ЗАРС собирается строить очередной утюг на побережье*
> 
> Компания ЗАРС известна одесситам. Именно она изуродовала Французский бульвар на Кирпичном пер., теперь на Пироговской и Итальянском бульваре.
> 
> Новый проект ЗАРСа предусматривает строительство гигантского жилого комплекса в рекреационной зоне склонов, в района автодрома.
> 
> http://hrabro.com/16532


 А что это за автодром?

----------


## Эрик

Это между трассой здоровья и улицей Черноморской или Лермонтовским санаторием.Там наверху ещё построили вот этот утюжок.Туда даже умудряются "партизанскими тропами" некоторые на машинах заезжать иногда.



Вчера катался по ТЗ мимо застывшего скелета рондинской брошенной стройки готеля с картинками у ворот- как там будет красиво!Доехал до Дельфинария.Я там уже проехать нормально вдоль моря не смог.Ещё один "рондин" расклеил картинки про будущее этого места и развернул бурное строительство.Хорошо ,что это не депутат Рондин строит.А то,наверняка,запорол бы "посевную" и тут.

----------


## Олег.Л

Вчера по ящику показывали репортаж из Алупки...Тихий ужас.
Осталось от всего общедоступного побережья два маленьких кусочка,один из которых малокупабелен вообще,Все ,что можно огорожено,причем заборы уходят довольно далеко в воду,проход на единственній городской пляж по крыше стройки.Заборы вроде как сносят,но на их месте моментально ставят другие.
Побережье изуродовано стройками у самой воды..На что чиновники обещают,что все, кто  незаконно строит-жестоко поплатятся за это..

Вот это показатель качества власти...Ну а на закон о неприкосновенности 100-метровой водоохранной зоны,подписанный Яныком  31.12.10г. плюют все.

----------


## Эрик

> Вот это показатель качества власти...Ну а на закон о неприкосновенности 100-метровой водоохранной зоны,подписанный Яныком  31.12.10г. плюют все.


 А чего вы хотели?Вон у нас нардеп и глава комитета по борьбе с коррупцией Хмельницкий(бывший газоэлектросварщик,сделавший миллиарды,примкнув к юлькиному БЮТу) строит на пляже Лагуна "типа санатория",залетая туда на вертолёте иногда,при этом расставляя по всем кустам посты милиции.И плевать он хотел с вертолёта на нас в прямом и переносном смысле!А "вырвал" этот лакомый кусочек одесского побережья другой деп.,который новую "юлю"Королевскую в Одессе повсюду сопровождает."Народные избранцы" вобсчем!

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А чего вы хотели?Вон у нас нардеп и глава комитета по борьбе с коррупцией Хмельницкий(бывший газоэлектросварщик,сделавший миллиарды,примкнув к юлькиному БЮТу) строит на пляже Лагуна "типа санатория",залетая туда на вертолёте иногда,при этом расставляя по всем кустам посты милиции.И плевать он хотел с вертолёта на нас в прямом и переносном смысле!А "вырвал" этот лакомый кусочек одесского побережья другой деп.,который новую "юлю"Королевскую в Одессе повсюду сопровождает."Народные избранцы" вобсчем!


 А вы Виктору Федоровичу пожалуйтесь бо він "почує кожного".

----------


## Буджак

Ровно в той же мере, как ранее к Ющенко обращаться можно было...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Ровно в той же мере, как ранее к Ющенко обращаться можно было...


 А причем тут Ющенко? Он так сказать, не оправдал доверие и его не выбрали. Надо обращаться к тому за кого традиционно голосует Одесский регион и я уверена опять проголосует. Кстати сегодня Азаров приезжал, надо было ему челобитную подать.

----------


## Буджак

А при том, что наши склоны вне политики. Вне зависимости от того, кто является (являлся) президентом, кто им будет, какая из партий является самой многочисленной в Раде, все будут греть руки на наших склонах, загребая в свой карман деньги, уничтожая склоны. Пожалуй, это единственное, что вне политики! Азаров что, не в доле? Но ничего, если обратиться к нему, сразу в долю войдет, отхватит себе шматок побережья и продаст девелоперам. А они построят что-то мерзкое, и заборчиком огородят... Вместе с пляжем.

----------


## Эрик

> А вы Виктору Федоровичу пожалуйтесь бо він "почує кожного".


 Нее.Межквартальные проезды между Шампанским и Довженко разбиты.Стикон выгнал на ФРАНЦУЗСКОМ БУЛЬВАРЕ!!! 3 ДВАДЦАТИПЯТИЭТАЖКИ  и четвёртую строит(под непонятную пятую сваи начинает забивать).Я теперь в пробках стою перманентных и клянусь ,что я и 200-300 моих знакомых не будут голосовать за отэтот "народный бюджет".

----------


## m-ilya

> ...Я теперь в пробках стою перманентных и клянусь ,что я и 200-300 моих знакомых не будут голосовать за отэтот "народный бюджет".


 Ну какой же здравомыслящий человек будет за ПР голосовать. А вот насчет клятвы, априорно считая, что врачи действуют из человеколюбия, предлагаю в клятву Гиппократа добавить десятый принцип: не голосовать за  ПР.

----------


## Буджак

Может быть, воплощенное здравомыслие нам подскажет, за кого же голосуют наиболее здравомыслящие люди?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Может быть, воплощенное здравомыслие нам подскажет, за кого же голосуют наиболее здравомыслящие люди?


 А вы, наверное, из тех товарищей, которые считают что ПР это плохо, но остальные еще хуже? Тогда плакали наши склоны.

----------


## Буджак

Они начали плакать очень давно. И остановить этот беспредел невозможно. Именно потому, что смерть или жизнь склонов никак не зависят от того, какая партия будет формировать коалицию в парламенте, или от того, кто станет президентом на следующих выборах.

----------


## Эрик

> Может быть, воплощенное здравомыслие нам подскажет, за кого же голосуют наиболее здравомыслящие люди?


 А не за кого!Быдлота при юле сделала дешёвые миллиончики на обл. и гор. газах и прочее!Теперь среди нардепов бывшие двоечники и газоэлектросварщики.Шо с тем баблом делать не знают.И при этом нами "типа управляют"!Стреляли,как говорил Саид.

----------


## Эрик

> Они начали плакать очень давно. И остановить этот беспредел невозможно. Именно потому, что смерть или жизнь склонов никак не зависят от того, какая партия будет формировать коалицию в парламенте, или от того, кто станет президентом на следующих выборах.


 Эт точно!Депутат Спивак "украл" при Боделане пляж Лагуна.Гурвиц с Кучуком глазками поблымали,не замечая этот беспредел.А теперь и Матвейчук воды в рот набрал.Там же мильярды!Страшно видать пээровцу!Потом спивак,как рондин,проскакал блошиным методом(очень быстро и безпринципно,как блохи по собакам)по партиям.И скинул другому "скакуну" по партиям хмельницкому пляж одесской громады Лагуна.Так разве за ними уследишь!?Тьфу...Противно даже эти фамилии вспоминать!Но одесситы запомнят!

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Эт точно!Депутат Спивак "украл" при Боделане пляж Лагуна.Гурвиц с Кучуком глазками поблымали,не замечая этот беспредел.А теперь и Матвейчук воды в рот набрал.Там же мильярды!Страшно видать пээровцу!Потом спивак,как рондин,проскакал блошиным методом(очень быстро и безпринципно,как блохи по собакам)по партиям.И скинул другому "скакуну" по партиям хмельницкому пляж одесской громады Лагуна.Так разве за ними уследишь!?Тьфу...Противно даже эти фамилии вспоминать!Но одесситы запомнят!


 Да, одесситы запомнят. Ребята, вам самим не смешно?

----------


## Эрик

> Да, одесситы запомнят. Ребята, вам самим не смешно?


 А вам,Дама?Расскажите нам где всё правильно и грустно!

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А вам,Дама?Расскажите нам где всё правильно и грустно!


 А что вам рассказывать? Уже который год тут нытьем занимаемся и ничего, зато память хорошая.

----------


## Sereg_K

> А что вам рассказывать? Уже который год тут нытьем занимаемся и ничего


  У Вас есть конкретные предложения?

----------


## m-ilya

> Может быть, воплощенное здравомыслие нам подскажет, за кого же голосуют наиболее здравомыслящие люди?


 Обратитесь с этим вопросом к своему здравомыслию - мое вам, скорее всего, не подойдет.

----------


## Буджак

Просто любого, кто поднимает политические вопросы в этой теме, я считаю провокатором. К застройке склонов партии и президенты не имеют никакого отношения.

----------


## Эрик

> Просто любого, кто поднимает политические вопросы в этой теме, я считаю провокатором. К застройке склонов партии и президенты не имеют никакого отношения.


 Имеют самое прямое.Кто у власти,тот и керуе процессом.Возьмите высотную гостиницу ДЕПУТАТА Рондина,меняющего партии в зависимости от того,кто у власти,чтобы продвигать свой проект в коридорах власти.В итоге -скелет здания у кромки моря на трассе здоровья.Был великолепный пляж Лагуна у подножия склонов парка "Юбилейный".И снова захвачен сначала одним депутатом провластной партии,а теперь уже у другого,нардепа,в собственности.Застраивают потихоньку склоны те кто в "титульной" на данный момент партии.Какой же я провокатор?Страна должна знать своих героев!

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Просто любого, кто поднимает политические вопросы в этой теме, я считаю провокатором. К застройке склонов партии и президенты не имеют никакого отношения.


 Ну да, а может будем шире смотреть на вещи, все кто поднимает тему застройки побережья провокаторы. Их крышуют в высших эшелонах власти и политика имеет самое непосредственное отношение к дерибану побережья! Я понимаю вам неприятно, но нужно называть вещи своими именами, а не говорить отвлеченно о "проблемах мировой революции".

----------


## Эрик

Давно не встречал чего либо,что бы порадовало на побережье.А вчера увидел вот такие симпатичные фонтанчики у дельфинария.Надеюсь,когда закончат, она будет такая же симпатичная как на картинках проекта,хотя и не верилось сначала,что всё затеяно только для реконструкции набережной.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## SaMoVar

Смотрю на уничтоженный пляж и не вижу красоты. Фонтанчики - для замыливания глаз.

----------


## Эрик

Там где эти фонтанчики -была просто парковка на покоробленом асфальте.Для тебя это лучше?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Там где эти фонтанчики -была просто парковка на покоробленом асфальте.Для тебя это лучше?


 Лучше то, откуда можно беспрепятственно подойти к воде и искупаться в ней.
Опыт учит, что всякое "укрепление склонов", облагораживание пляжей и пр. ведут к обратному)))

----------


## Milkaway

.... посмотрим, что будет следующим летом ... можно ли будет спокойно - как раньше посидеть на плитах, посмотреть на море, искупаться, позагорать - или всё будет настолько цивильно, что простых и голых граждан будут гонять, дабы не портить благолепие ... там вроде бы еще и причал для яхт намечается ...

----------


## Milkaway

... на Набережной ,,Золотой берег,, что на 16ст - всё так цивильно и благолепно ... особенно когда видишь камеры слежения и чувствуешь сверлящий взгляд охранника в свою сторону ...  короче, всё это, конечно, красиво, только почему-то чувствуешь себя в этом месте не свободным человеком, получающим удовольствие от прогулки, а частью массовки ,,пейзан,, услаждающих ,,барские,, взоры на морской пейзаж с высоты коттеджного городка...

----------


## Jorjic

> Там где эти фонтанчики -была просто парковка на покоробленом асфальте.Для тебя это лучше?


 Раньше и парковки не было. Зато даже при наличии парковки были плиты, любимое место отдыха и купания для многих. Из-за покоробленного асфальта уничтожать пляж? Может проще привести в порядок то, что уже было?

----------


## Jorjic

Мне вспомнился один раговор с давним знакомым, которого тоже согнали этим облагораживанием с привычного места. (Кстати, в моей жизни это далеко не первый случай. это происходит практически непрерывно не только на море, но и в городе. Просто раньше это происходило не в таком катастрофическом темпе).
Так вот, к разговору. На высказанное мной сожаление он ответил так. Как гражданин, я доволен тем, что делается, а как человека меня это не устраивает. Так вот, страна где самоощущения человека и гражданина кардинально расходятся - ненормальная.

----------


## _A_l_

Помню на Водопроводной улице 45 лет назад было движение в 1,5 ряда, а асфальта не было вообще. Пылюка была от автомобилей - видимость метра 2, а во время дождя - танки увязали в грязи. 
Где район Таирова - была степь. Ширина пляжа на 12-й Фонтана была метра 2-2,5, крупная галька и - ни единой песчинки. Сидели пляжники "друг у дружки на голове" ...

Многим - нравилось ...

----------


## Jorjic

> Помню на Водопроводной улице 45 лет назад было движение в 1,5 ряда, а асфальта не было вообще... Где район Таирова - была степь. Ширина пляжа на 12-й Фонтана была метра 2-2,5, крупная галька и - ни единой песчинки. Сидели пляжники "друг у дружки на голове" ...


 Вот если бы на Водопроводной поставили фонтанчики вместо асфальта, Вам бы понравилось?
А на месте Таирова была далеко не только степь. Были и виноградники, и не самые плохие.
Про пляжи - это отдельный длинный разговор.

----------


## JN

Друзья, тут нам один прожектер собрался такое устроить, на радость ревнителям затройки побережья, что уничтожение склонов покажется сказкой:

http://dumskaya.net/news/odessanova-v-odesse-prezentovali-proekt-namyva-t-022071/

Правда, я не знаю его уже выписали из дурки или еще долечивают.

----------


## Скрытик

Да, я тоже офигел. 
Скорее всего временно выписали.

----------


## Milkaway

> Друзья, тут нам один прожектер собрался такое устроить, на радость ревнителям затройки побережья, что уничтожение склонов покажется сказкой:
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odessanova-v-odesse-prezentovali-proekt-namyva-t-022071/
> 
> Правда, я не знаю его уже выписали из дурки или еще долечивают.


 ... 15 миллиардов баксов ... переселение !!! донной фауны на другие участки побережья ... и самое главное: важнейшее условие государственных гарантий !!! принятие Верховной радой закона о развитии одесского побережья !!! ............ а ,,принимать,, будут в свой интерес - видать землицы одесской на всех желающих уже не хватает ... а Тартак - это так ... кто раньше о нем слышал ... подставной дурачок - не его это дело так ,,мыслить масштабно,, ....

----------


## Пушкин

> Друзья, тут нам один прожектер собрался такое устроить, на радость ревнителям затройки побережья, что уничтожение склонов покажется сказкой:
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odessanova-v-odesse-prezentovali-proekt-namyva-t-022071/
> 
> Правда, я не знаю его уже выписали из дурки или еще долечивают.


 


> Да, я тоже офигел. 
> Скорее всего временно выписали.


  Прошу прощение у форумчан, но есть, такое, вроде литературное одесско-еврейское слово ПОЦ. (по другому про этого автора агройсен Нью Васюков сказать нельзя)

----------


## Пушкин

О так Думская уже эту страницу-новость стёрла...

----------


## Скрытик

> О так Думская уже эту страницу-новость стёрла...


 Неужели это цель партии? Капец (((

----------


## Пушкин

> Неужели это цель партии? Капец (((


  Это ви мене спрашиваите???? Это ви у них спросите...)))

----------


## Скрытик

Так Леша нынче рупор ПР. Если удалили, значит идет вразрез с целями их. Капец Одессе

----------


## lumar

> Прошу прощение у форумчан, но есть, такое, вроде литературное одесско-еврейское слово ПОЦ. (по другому про этого автора агройсен Нью Васюков сказать нельзя)


  А чем ентот бизнесмен знаменит? Откуда уши растут?

----------


## lumar

> Так Леша нынче рупор ПР. Если удалили, значит идет вразрез с целями их. Капец Одессе


 Дык все отзывы негативные были ,вот и решили не злить народ накануне дня Ч.Вернее В.

----------


## Скрытик

Все одесские телеканалы кипятком писяют от этого "проекта". Таки этот бред серьезно собираются претворять в жизнь

----------


## Пушкин

> Все одесские телеканалы кипятком писяют от этого "проекта". Таки этот бред серьезно собираются претворять в жизнь


  дайти ссылку, хочу знакомым показать

----------


## Скрытик

Ссылки нет, я переключал каналы и на 3х! наткнулся на умные лица ведущих, которые обсуждали актуальность этого проекта. Думаю, что на всех появится.

----------


## Верес

> дайти ссылку, хочу знакомым показать


 эти фантазии не стоит воспринимать серьёзно, никто ничего не построит


http://dumskaya.net/news/odessanova-v-odesse-prezentovali-proekt-namyva-t-022071/

http://hrabro.com/21484#comments-title

----------


## JN

> О так Думская уже эту страницу-новость стёрла...


 Симптоматично!!!
Наверное и коры думской там были главные приглашенные.
Как по мне, это просто начало аферы и этим "бизнесменом" с нечеловечески интелектуальным лицом должна бы заинтересоваться прокуратура. Но пока "не верю". А перепостеры пусть дистилируют мочу.

----------


## _A_l_

> Ссылки нет, я переключал каналы и на 3х! наткнулся на умные лица ведущих, которые обсуждали актуальность этого проекта. Думаю, что на всех появится.


 http://dumskaya.net/news/odessanova-v-odesse-prezentovali-proekt-namyva-t-022071/ - у меня открывается - много фотографий ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Симптоматично!!!
> Наверное и коры думской там были главные приглашенные.
> Как по мне, это просто начало аферы и этим "бизнесменом" с нечеловечески интелектуальным лицом должна бы заинтересоваться прокуратура. Но пока "не верю". А перепостеры пусть дистилируют мочу.


  Думская уже снова возобновила страницу. 15 миллиардов, а каков бюджет Украины, кто знает?))) Только не могу понять кому эта утка нужна?

----------


## Верес

> Думская уже снова возобновила страницу. 15 миллиардов, а каков бюджет Украины, кто знает?))) Только не могу понять кому эта утка нужна?


 наверное тому, кто занимается пиаром-создателю проекта Века  :smileflag: , Не , мелковато беру, ни века, а Тысячелетия!  :smileflag:

----------


## JN

Вот, за все "проекты века", как правило, расплачиваются простые нехалявщикиапартнеры. :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

.... да уж ... подзагнали они ... еще и перед выборами ....

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Друзья, тут нам один прожектер собрался такое устроить, на радость ревнителям затройки побережья, что уничтожение склонов покажется сказкой:
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odessanova-v-odesse-prezentovali-proekt-namyva-t-022071/
> 
> Правда, я не знаю его уже выписали из дурки или еще долечивают.


 Навеяло из нетленки:
"Потом мысли его перенеслись незаметно к другим предметам и наконец занеслись бог знает куда. Он думал о благополучии дружеской жизни, о том, как бы хорошо было жить с другом на берегу какой-нибудь реки, потом чрез эту реку начал строиться у него мост, потом огромнейший дом с таким высоким бельведером, что можно оттуда видеть даже Москву, и там пить вечером чай на открытом воздухе и рассуждать о каких-нибудь приятных предметах".

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Думская уже снова возобновила страницу. 15 миллиардов, а каков бюджет Украины, кто знает?))) Только не могу понять кому эта утка нужна?


 А кому была нужна дурка Эдика про мост через залив от пос. Таирова до Котовского.
Такая фигня стабильно выплывает перед выборами)))

----------


## Jorjic

> А кому была нужна дурка Эдика про мост через залив от пос. Таирова до Котовского.
> Такая фигня стабильно выплывает перед выборами)))


 По-моему, это примитивный троллинг, очень подходящий накануне выборов. Прямо по классике - забить Мике баки.

----------


## SaMoVar

Полностью поддерживаю. Это из серии "Зелёного острова" и моста через залив. Относитесь к этим заявлениям как к Нью-Васюкам.

----------


## Скрытик

> А кому была нужна дурка Эдика про мост через залив от пос. Таирова до Котовского.
> Такая фигня стабильно выплывает перед выборами)))


  Это не Эдика дурка. Проект рассматривали еще в 80х, когда эдик простым прорабом работал...
Только не от Таирова, а до центра города.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Это не Эдика дурка. Проект рассматривали еще в 80х, когда эдик простым прорабом работал...
> Только не от Таирова, а до центра города.


 Возможно, но именно Эдик поднял его на щит уже во времена незалежности)))
И где он рассчитывал взять столько денег?))))

----------


## Скрытик

Там японцы собирались инвестировать. Он тогда в Японию ездил.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Там японцы собирались инвестировать. Он тогда в Японию ездил.


 Это говорили сами японцы или Эдик?

----------


## Milkaway

> Это говорили сами японцы или Эдик?


 ... японские евреи ))) ...

----------


## JN

> Там японцы собирались инвестировать. Он тогда в Японию ездил.


 Если бы везде, где он ездил, инвестировали, уже б давно к нам ездили. Но не все такие легковерные ...

----------


## Пушкин

> ... японские евреи ))) ...


  А шо Эдик еврей???

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А шо Эдик еврей???


 говорят...

----------


## Milkaway

> А шо Эдик еврей???


 ... а шо Ви имеете против??? ))) ....

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ... а шо Ви имеете против??? ))) ....


 Против Эдика или того, что он еврей?

----------


## Milkaway

> Против Эдика или того, что он еврей?


 .... против японских евреев или еврейских японцев ??? )))....

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> .... против японских евреев или еврейских японцев ??? )))....


 Ща придет Злой Модер и задаст нам трепку)))

----------


## serg-shs

http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/10/15/6974711/
вот, кстати, обмен ... и склонов в том числе на 1 кг сахара, а вы говорите "одесситы против"...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Се6годня днем немножко бегал по Фонтану. Купался.Вода - прелесть.
И все бы хорошо, если бы не бешеная строительная активность, которую развил Кивалов в своем "Доме отдыха для студентов и преподавателей". Миксеры с бетоном, ватаги рабочих.
И еще позабавило, что рядом со своим вычурным Замком Гарри Поттера Кивалов расположил нечто крытое, спортивного назначения. Оно выполнено в форме половины цилиндра, рассеченного пополам вдоль центральной оси.
Это геометрическое чудо потрясающе смотрится на фоне башенок и срельчатых окон))))

----------


## bimerr

> Это геометрическое чудо потрясающе смотрится на фоне башенок и срельчатых окон))))


  Мы всю эту порнографию лицезреем  каждый день через окошко, засрал все склоны своим творчеством, отец всех юристов, пан "Підрахуй"...

----------


## anna101010

Ну так ведь "Я люблю КиваLOVA"!

----------


## bimerr

> Ну так ведь "Я люблю КиваLOVA"!


  :smileflag:  Помните то знаменитый балкон на Дерибасовской? Как хозяйке сказали повесть эту фигню, а она отказалась и в ответ повесила свой...
http://odessa-daily.com.ua/news/sibir-plakat.html

----------


## serg-shs

Одесса знает: Серьога - Підрахуй!
Его все посылают в верховный підрахуй
Он в Верховной Раде гроші підрахує
Ну а народ попозже ещё что дорифмует

----------


## Milkaway

> Одесса знает: Серьога - Підрахуй!
> Его все посылают в верховный підрахуй
> Он в Верховной Раде гроші підрахує
> Ну а народ попозже ещё что дорифмует


 ... Быль  ... на каких-то выборах (уж точно и не вспомню на каких) участники митинга, очевидно не довольные подсчётами ЦВК, дружно скандировали: ,,Кивалов - пидрахуй!!!,, .... но в ритме тысяч голосов почему-то слышалось какое-то непонятное слово ,,пи...хуй,, ... а одна сильно ,,политически подкованная,, гражданка уточнила - что нам не послышалось - это народный синоним ,,гермафродита,, ... и как у нас всё запутанно - ужос!!! ))) ...

----------


## Оппонент

> Се6годня днем немножко бегал по Фонтану. Купался.Вода - прелесть.
> И все бы хорошо, если бы не бешеная строительная активность, которую развил Кивалов в своем "Доме отдыха для студентов и преподавателей". Миксеры с бетоном, ватаги рабочих.
> И еще позабавило, что рядом со своим вычурным Замком Гарри Поттера Кивалов расположил нечто крытое, спортивного назначения. Оно выполнено в форме половины цилиндра, рассеченного пополам вдоль центральной оси.
> Это геометрическое чудо потрясающе смотрится на фоне башенок и срельчатых окон))))


  Главное, что все это он преподносит как подарок городу и горожанам... Сначала за 2 зимы украл у города половину пляжа, затем соорудил этот "архитектурный шедевр"... при этом завалили грунтом набережную изъездили ее тяжелым транспортом и механизмами. Теперь он это восстановил якобы в подарок нам. Пидрахуй еще тот. У нас ворует, для своих нужд приспосабливает и якобы нас же облагодететельсвовал! Высший класс ПРоходимца.

----------


## Скрытик

Да, я понял кто отвлекает нас проектом Нью-Васюки. Посмотрите на это - http://www.port.odessa.ua/workspace/Development_scheme%282%29.pdf
http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskomu-portu-predlagayut-postroit-prichaly-na-022326/
Оказывается ОМП уже давно утвердил "*существующим планам развития предприятия за счет свободной  акватории Одесского залива, где планируется намыть до 2060 года 500 га  искусственных территорий, в том числе вдоль пляжного побережья Ланжерона  и Отрады*"

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Да, я понял кто отвлекает нас проектом Нью-Васюки. Посмотрите на это - http://www.port.odessa.ua/workspace/Development_scheme%282%29.pdf
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskomu-portu-predlagayut-postroit-prichaly-na-022326/
> Оказывается ОМП уже давно утвердил "*существующим планам развития предприятия за счет свободной  акватории Одесского залива, где планируется намыть до 2060 года 500 га  искусственных территорий, в том числе вдоль пляжного побережья Ланжерона  и Отрады*"


 так вроде как не утвердили, нет ещё плана развития порта, или нет?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Да, я понял кто отвлекает нас проектом Нью-Васюки. Посмотрите на это - http://www.port.odessa.ua/workspace/Development_scheme%282%29.pdf
> http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskomu-portu-predlagayut-postroit-prichaly-na-022326/
> Оказывается ОМП уже давно утвердил "*существующим планам развития предприятия за счет свободной  акватории Одесского залива, где планируется намыть до 2060 года 500 га  искусственных территорий, в том числе вдоль пляжного побережья Ланжерона  и Отрады*"


 Время от времени подобные прожекты всплывают)))
Чистая маниловщина))

----------


## serg-shs

это не маниловщина - это реальные планы и реально по ним много делается: одно из действий - осушение Хаджибейского лимана(порту нужен сухой порт), для этого и придумали "глубоководный выпуск". вливаются суммы измеряемые миллиардами. так что в данном конкретном случае это будет реализовываться. и прёт всё это как бульдозер. как возле такого засраного моря воздуха и т.п можно жить? а кто сказал что Вы должны жить?

----------


## bimerr

Пишу третий раз одно и тоже...кто удалят!?  :smileflag: 
У него на приколе жирный катер "Сертаки"
Сергей-Татьяна-Киваловы.... 100% ЧЕСТНЫЕ ДЕНЬГИ

----------


## Скрытик

Так сам и удалял.

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Пишу третий раз одно и тоже...кто удалят!? 
> У него на приколе жирный катер "Сертаки"
> Сергей-Татьяна-Киваловы.... 100% ЧЕСТНЫЕ ДЕНЬГИ


 А другие "маленькие радости жизни" у всех остальных дядей и тётей за другие деньги?! Список таковых, думаю, даже на форуме не поместится.....

----------


## JN

Честно говоря, Скрытик, я думаю, что отвлекающим маневром являются, прежде всего, планы по Хаджибейскому лиману.

----------


## casel

> Честно говоря, Скрытик, я думаю, что отвлекающим маневром являются, прежде всего, планы по Хаджибейскому лиману.


 Мне вообще кажется, что в современных наших реалиях все такие глобальные планы не более чем фантазии и отвлекающие маневры, грузопотоки сокращаются, экономика помирает...

----------


## serg-shs

что нужно помрёт, что не нужно - останется. посмотрите на эстакаду на поля орошения, по которой едет одна машина в неделю, посмотрите на "глубоководный" выпуск (это всё есть - оно существует не на бумаге), посмотрите на решения обл рады по добыче песка на Одесской банке (кое-где нужно подчистить) - всё это прёт и прёт, а аборигенам рассказывают: "ну уже ж построили (трубу, намыли причальные площади и т.п.), народные деньги вложили - нужно эксплуатировать". Вот увидите: в районе Австрийского пляжа рекордными темпами будут намыты причальные площади (это первый этап). народ конечно возмутиться, но...  потом всё рассосётся, стерпится слюбится ...
 Ну а как можно аборигенов не козлить, если эти аборигены в свои защитники выбирают ну таких уродов, таких уродов... ну просто... отношение длины окружности круга к радиусу (с окончанием на ец)

----------


## Эрик

> как возле такого засраного моря воздуха и т.п можно жить? а кто сказал что Вы должны жить?


 Так жить нужно нам,а не новым   хозяевам порта.Они в основном в Киеве и Донецке проживают.Им плевать на одесситов.Главное побольше бабла выжать с одесской земли.

----------


## serg-shs

> Так жить нужно нам,а не новым   хозяевам порта.Они в основном в Киеве и Донецке проживают.Им плевать на одесситов.Главное побольше бабла выжать с одесской земли.


 ну если одесская земля никому из живущих на ней не нужна (во всяком случае никто её никак не защищает) то найдётся кто-то кто с неё что-то поимеет. 
(а в данном случае в Донецке-Киеве проживают только шестёрки основные проживают в Лондонах, Нью-Йорках ну и прочих Парижах)

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ну если одесская земля никому из живущих на ней не нужна (во всяком случае никто её никак не защищает) то найдётся кто-то кто с неё что-то поимеет. 
> (а в данном случае в Донецке-Киеве проживают только шестёрки основные проживают в Лондонах, Нью-Йорках ну и прочих Парижах)


 В основном, на сколько можно судить, в Нью-Йорках(((

----------


## serg-shs

> В основном, на сколько можно судить, в Нью-Йорках(((


 это серые кардиналы - хз, где они тусуют

----------


## Эрик

Вчера катался по Трассе Здоровья.Восемь машин проехали по ней мимо моего велосипеда.2 раза даже пришлось уворачиваться!Звонил по 102 с МТС и Киевстара!Менты сделали типа блокировки -через 10-15 секунд полная тишина в трубке!А может кого то грабят или убивают в это время!Задумайтесь,вам это нужно?Фото жлобни на автомобилях с ТЗ выставлю попозже.Заезжали возле сан.Россия,где шлагбаума уже просто нет!Ну  и "менеджеры" Одессе достались.А Менты так вообще ТЬФУ!Фучеджи говорил,что очень на выборах будет порядок!А про отключенный город от милиции ничего не сказал!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А Менты так вообще ТЬФУ!Фучеджи говорил,что очень на выборах будет порядок!А про отключенный город от милиции ничего не сказал!


 Так все ушли на фронт)))
Хотя, ГАйцам там чего делать?

----------


## Эрик

Вот что я увидел вчера.Покатушки жлобов по Трассе Здоровья(гвоздя и жезла им!!!),бетономешалки,везущие цемент на дачи депутата ВР от Партии Регионов хмельницкого на украденный у одесситов пляж Лагуна.Ну вот как то так!Вам нравится это?Завтра ответите(я так думаю!).[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Sereg_K

Гандоны, им уже и самой Трассы мало - надо еще и газоны гробить

----------


## serg-shs

http://cvk.gov.ua/vnd2012/wp039pt001f01=900.html




> Одеська область 	34.35
> ОВО №133 	Марков Ігор Олегович, самовисування 	27.66 	3 489 	18.60
> ОВО №134 	Гриневецький Сергій Рафаїлович, Народна Партія 	34.04 	9 300 	40.00
> ОВО №135 	Ківалов Сергій Васильович, Партія регіонів 	58.44 	19 251 	52.63
> ОВО №136 	Труханов Геннадій Леонідович, Партія регіонів 	61.74 	35 852 	76.40
> ОВО №137 	Клімов Леонід Михайлович, Партія регіонів 	49.88 	12 919 	33.82
> ОВО №138 	Фурсін Іван Геннадійович, Партія регіонів 	59.54 	7 991 	26.03
> ОВО №139 	Пресман Олександр Семенович, Партія регіонів 	58.21 	11 378 	29.28
> ОВО №140 	Жванія Давид Важаєвич, самовисування 	40.01 	7 625 	28.18
> ...


 насрать одесскому НАСЕЛЕНИЮ на склоны, на своих детей, на себя и вообще на всё....
чем собственно избранники отвечали и отвечать будут населению...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> http://cvk.gov.ua/vnd2012/wp039pt001f01=900.html
> 
> 
> 
> насрать одесскому НАСЕЛЕНИЮ на склоны, на своих детей, на себя и вообще на всё....
> чем собственно избранники отвечали и отвечать будут населению...


 Указанные Вами парни в буквальном смысле испражняются нам на голову а некоторые идиёты снова голосуют за них(((((((
Турма их дом!!!

----------


## Эрик

Да уж...Вероятно скоро начнут застраивать склоны и побережье с такими делами.Земли Французского б-ра уже изуродовали высотками.Скоро свободных мест там уже не останется.Вот очередную девятиэтажку на территории госпиталя сооружает Гефест(кажется) и под видом ремонта дорожного покрытия перекрывают целый квартал_.Движение по Французскому бульвару перекроют.
Из-за ремонта дорожного покрытия движение автотранспорта на участке Французского бульвара будет закрыто.
Об этом сообщает пресс-служба горсовета.
В связи с проведением работ по текущему ремонту  в Одессе будет временно закрыто движение автотранспорта по Французскому бульвару на участке от Итальянского бульвара до Пироговской._
Интересно,а бетономешалки и камазы  будут передвигаться к этой стройке  по госпиталю,или,может по трассе здоровья и далее по Азарова?А чего нет?Опыт у нынешних, пока, депутатов есть хороший![IMG][/IMG]

----------


## JN

Опять ручки грязные мэрзкие к Французскому бульвару потянулись:

http://*************/news/dvijenie_po_frantsuzskomu_bul_varu_perekroyut_na_mesyats_807.html

Похоже, что пытаются втихаря "решить вопрос" с брусчаткой, а возможно и трамваем. Молчать нельзя!

----------


## serg-shs

> Указанные Вами парни в буквальном смысле испражняются нам на голову а некоторые идиёты снова голосуют за них(((((((
> Турма их дом!!!


 проблема в том, что не некоторые, а во многих случаях - большинство (за Труханова около 60 %. Это просто отношение длины окружности к радиусу с окончанием на -ец. ну просто отношение длины окружности к радиусу с окончанием на -ец.   
послек того что сделало население Одессы - с самим населением Одессы можно делать что угодно. буквально - что угодно. уже на Пересипи травят население от нефтегавани(к гадалке не ходи - они все за Труханова, бо ... ). Дело за населением вообще, в целом.

----------


## coder_ak

Шо вам сказать, дорогие товарищи, выборы прошли, прошли всё те же рожи, которые давно мечтают оттяпять ещё и ещё побережья. Я, конечно, понимаю, что тут на форуме все такие борцуны за справедливость, но факт остаётся фактом - голосуют за регионалов. Так что можете дальше мучать клавиатуры, раз пойти и проголосовать за тех, кто бы не допустил застройку не можете.

----------


## Буджак

> раз пойти и проголосовать за тех, кто бы не допустил застройку не можете.


 Боюсь, что этого не сможет никто. За неимением таковых кандидатов.

----------


## SaMoVar

Да, я не вижу депутатов, которые бы отстаивали интересы одесситов. Точнее, я их видел, но они не прошли никуда.

----------


## serg-shs

> Боюсь, что этого не сможет никто. За неимением таковых кандидатов.


 типа их невозможно выдвинуть?
тут лучше определиться: жизнь продолжается или как?

----------


## JN

Ну вот, мир опять закончился. Снова у нас пытаются отнять склоны, те, что еще остались:

http://dumskaya.net/news/neogidanno-kompaniya-fantom-poluchila-pravo-zast-022573/

А в связи с "ремонтом" Французского, видно, что времени на раздумья нам не дают.

----------


## Скрытик

Да, до следующих выборов далеко, бабло рубить нужно быстро

----------


## Эрик

Да что выборы?Последние,как и все предыдущие родили новую-старую мудрость - "голосуй не голосуй,всё равно получишь --й!"

----------


## AndreyKOU

Жесть.... такими темпами, через десяток лет от Одессы ни чего не останется, ни истории, ни парков ни чего где мы родились... только фотографии и память...  
И особо не видно человека который мог бы что-то сделать чтоб это остановить, и сохранить Одессу.
Прошли выборы и что?, кого надо было выбирать?
"Шапочника", "безумного кролика+женщину с косой", "Нацика", "ГЭЙ-Удар", " " бедного" Коммуниста" .....

От таких событий всё настроение ушло...
Кому из власть имущих не безразлична судьба города - где ВЫ????

----------


## Буджак

Нет ответа... И не может быть. Их нет.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну вот, мир опять закончился. Снова у нас пытаются отнять склоны, те, что еще остались:
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/neogidanno-kompaniya-fantom-poluchila-pravo-zast-022573/
> 
> А в связи с "ремонтом" Французского, видно, что времени на раздумья нам не дают.


 От гады.
И что это за люди такие? За бабло на все готовы. Поубивал бы

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Кому из власть имущих не безразлична судьба города - где ВЫ????


 Нм не безразлична. Но мы толком собраться и сделать что-то реальное для своего города не можем.
Почему?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Жесть.... такими темпами, через десяток лет от Одессы ни чего не останется, ни истории, ни парков ни чего где мы родились... только фотографии и память...  
> И особо не видно человека который мог бы что-то сделать чтоб это остановить, и сохранить Одессу.
> Прошли выборы и что?, кого надо было выбирать?
> "Шапочника", "безумного кролика+женщину с косой", "Нацика", "ГЭЙ-Удар", " " бедного" Коммуниста" .....
> 
> От таких событий всё настроение ушло...
> Кому из власть имущих не безразлична судьба города - где ВЫ????


 Это вам нужно клич бросить в разделе "Политика", особенно в теме "Партия "Свобода" и Тягнибок". Там собираются пламенные патриоты нашего города, которые любят порассуждать об особом одесском менталитете, об истории, русском языке, я думаю они вам не откажут и стройными рядами выдвинутся на защиту Французского бульвара.
А вообще, позвольте спросить, к каким власть имущим вы взываете? Может быть к Костусеву с Матвейчуком, или Маркову с Климовым, нет может нам поможет большой почитатель одесской архитектуры Руслан Тарпан? Нет, последняя надежда на Сергея Кивалова. Ведь за них голосуют одесситы из года в год, так что остаемся мы со своим менталитетом и одесским колоритом при своих интересах.

----------


## Буджак

Так и знал, что кто-нибудь обгадит тему, внся сюда политику.

----------


## m-ilya

> Ну вот, мир опять закончился. Снова у нас пытаются отнять склоны, те, что еще остались:
> 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/neogidanno-kompaniya-fantom-poluchila-pravo-zast-022573/
> 
> А в связи с "ремонтом" Французского, видно, что времени на раздумья нам не дают.


 Таки да мир закончился, и вот, воевать за склоны уже некому "НАДО","ЭКО" давно разбрелись.

----------


## m-ilya

> Это вам нужно клич бросить в разделе "Политика", особенно в теме "Партия "Свобода" и Тягнибок". Там собираются пламенные патриоты нашего города, которые любят порассуждать об особом одесском менталитете, об истории, русском языке, я думаю они вам не откажут и стройными рядами выдвинутся на защиту Французского бульвара.


 При чем тут русский язык к "Свободе", они как раз за украинский ратуют. А в принципе, без политики тут не обойтись, и если это делать с умом, то можно даже не "замараться".

----------


## -Ariadna-

> При чем тут русский язык к "Свободе", они как раз за украинский ратуют. А в принципе, без политики тут не обойтись, и если это делать с умом, то можно даже не "замараться".


 Правильно, а вы думаете там сторонники "Свободы" отписываются, там в большинстве одесские "патриоты". Вот  я и говорю их бы пыл и рвение в нужное русло направить.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Правильно, а вы думаете там сторонники "Свободы" отписываются, там в большинстве одесские "патриоты". Вот  я и говорю их бы пыл и рвение в нужное русло направить.


 Их основное русло это "Ураїна для українців!" мова, прапор, істоія та таке інше. На прочие вещи им в общем-то плевать.
Может бытть, сейчас хоть немного образумятся?

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Их основное русло это "Ураїна для українців!" мова, прапор, істоія та таке інше. На прочие вещи им в общем-то плевать.
> Может бытть, сейчас хоть немного образумятся?


 Вот и вы не правильно меня поняли, я о других патриотах, которые много говорят об Одессе, но ничего не делают. А Украина таки для украинцев ( я подразумеваю, граждан  Украины, любой национальности).Но сейчас, к сожалению, граждан своей страны, людей, которые переживают за судьбу, своего города, государства , очень мало, люди безразличны, предпочитают ругаться на форумах, чем что-то менять в реальной жизни.А на власть имущих надежды нет, они воспринимают наш край как территорию для зарабатывания денег, тратят и вкладывают они уж явно не в наших "палестинах".

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вот и вы не правильно меня поняли, я о других патриотах, которые много говорят об Одессе, но ничего не делают. А Украина таки для украинцев ( я подразумеваю, граждан  Украины, любой национальности).Но сейчас, к сожалению, граждан своей страны, людей, которые переживают за судьбу, своего города, государства , очень мало, люди безразличны, предпочитают ругаться на форумах, чем что-то менять в реальной жизни.А на власть имущих надежды нет, они воспринимают наш край как территорию для зарабатывания денег, тратят и вкладывают они уж явно не в наших "палестинах".


 Просю пардону, видать таки не понял.
Всецело согласен с Вами((

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет, последняя надежда на Сергея Кивалова.


  Это ирония???
Он один из участников дерибана слонов, при чем один из первых. 
А от политики в этой теме все равно не деться

----------


## serg-shs

> Да что выборы?Последние,как и все предыдущие родили новую-старую мудрость - "голосуй не голосуй,всё равно получишь --й!"


 Да, особенно если не голосовать + стоять в приглашающей позе. Ну вам виднее.

----------


## serg-shs

> Жесть.... такими темпами, через десяток лет от Одессы ни чего не останется, ни истории, ни парков ни чего где мы родились... только фотографии и память...  
> И особо не видно человека который мог бы что-то сделать чтоб это остановить, и сохранить Одессу.
> Прошли выборы и что?, кого надо было выбирать?
> "Шапочника", "безумного кролика+женщину с косой", "Нацика", "ГЭЙ-Удар", " " бедного" Коммуниста" .....
> 
> От таких событий всё настроение ушло...
> Кому из власть имущих не безразлична судьба города - где ВЫ????


 уже говорено (и проверено) сотни раз. не надейтесь на тех, кто получил власть, особенно если получил весьма сомнительным способом. Надежда есть только на себя! не возможно сделать это всё в одиночку? - значит только сообща. Присоедениться к 2 3 таким же озабоченым, а дальше групки образуют и нечто более большое. Не так сложно создать общественное обьединение (а оформить, при необходимости - ещё проще). Ну это если есть причины не присоединяться к существующим обьединениям. 
*в общем, не долго рассуждая: кто* (при нормальной погоде, конечно) *за то, что б встетиться в воскресенье 4.11.2012 после 11-00 в районе пляжа санатория "Россия" ? галечный пляж 16 траверс (ближе к пляжу пограничников).* ориентир - люди в гидрокостюмах (если раскачаю на сие мероприятие своих друзей  ). кто нырнёт , кто подышит воздухом, кто просто за жизнь расскажет. Кстати с  ГО "СОС" всё как-то не получалось встретиться - ну вот можем и пересечься.
off:
А ПР выборы проиграла, не смотря на усилия местных дебилов:
http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/11/1/6976381/



> "Спільна справа" заявляє, що результати ЦВК сфальсифіковані по 35 округах
> Четвер, 01 листопада 2012, 09:59 
> Версія для друку
> Коментарі
> 45
> 
> "Спільна справа" заявляє, що за результатами паралельного підрахунку на декількох мажоритарних округах, де за підрахунками ЦВК перемогли провладні кандидати, насправді лідирують кандидати опозиції або самовисуванці.
> 
> Про це заявив у середу на брифінгу координатор руху Олександр Данилюк, передає Інтерфакс.
> ...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Это ирония???
> Он один из участников дерибана слонов, при чем один из первых. 
> А от политики в этой теме все равно не деться


 Ну, конечно ирония! Вот и я говорю, все начинается с политики.

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну, конечно ирония! Вот и я говорю, все начинается с политики.


 Всё начинается с головы, а дальше - во взаимодействии в обществе, его хоть сколь нибудь значимой сплочённости

----------


## JN

> ...за то, что б встетиться в воскресенье 4.11.2012 после 11-00 в районе пляжа санатория "Россия" ? галечный пляж 16 траверс (ближе к пляжу пограничников) ... Кстати с  ГО "СОС" всё как-то не получалось встретиться - ну вот можем и пересечься.


 Я "за". Почему нет? Может и СОС подтянется.

----------


## SaMoVar

Погода вроде будет нормальной - может подтянусь. на гуглокарту ссылку скиньте (можно в личку).

----------


## JN

Лучше сюда

----------


## Korsar Black

> Я "за". Почему нет? Может и СОС подтянется.


 Собственно, за понырять - маловероятно, но подтянуться можно. Может быть - даже не ожидая у моря погоды. Есть что перетереть. Тем более - СОС сейчас вплотную занимается проблемами попыток застройки побережья. И не только. Конт. +38 063 743 08 30 (СОС)

----------


## serg-shs

"гуглокарта" такая:
ориентируйтесь на рондинскую стройку: на побережье многоэтажка (это от Фр. Бульвара и дальше вниз мимо с-я "Россия"). далее налево (смотря на море) и дойти до небольшого деревянного ресторанчика, пройдя через "его" летнюю площадку спускаетесь по только только строящемуся спуску - Вы на месте. - это пляж санатория пограничников. 
 
вот так вот этот пляж выглядит.
(есть тонкость - на 11:00 я то назначил, но могу и не успеть, и опоздать на часа полтора (а может и раньше буду - хз) - ориентируйтесь на ныряльщиков в гидрах, может быть флаг будет с Черным морем. вообще правильнее всего сообщать телефоны друг другу - тогда встреча точно состоиться вне зависимости от организаторов)

----------


## SaMoVar

Я на 11 однозначно не успею. 12 - 13 часов смогу успеть. Вероятно. Дождётесь меня - гуд.

----------


## Sereg_K

Вот место на карте (крестик в центре)
Не уверен, что смогу быть...

----------


## serg-shs

ну значит JN, Korsar Black, SaMoVar и Sereg_K будут (последний , если говорит, что не уверен, то как правило - будет  я тоже завишу от некоторых обстоятельств, но вероятно буду. ОБМЕНИВАЙТЕСЬ ТЕЛЕФОНАМИ В ЛИЧКУ). Давайте договоримся сразу - если УТРОМ дождь, то никаких тусовок, естественно. (А если нет дождя, и Вы идёте по ТЗ, то может быть сухие ветки не помешают  )

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Увы, в воскресенье очень мало шансов вырваться

----------


## serg-shs

> Увы, в воскресенье очень мало шансов вырваться


 плохо... а то народ мог бы ориентироваться на бородатых мужиков...  
ну ты всё равно приходь

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Да, ориентир из меня достаточно приметный  

Я буду в Одессе после обеда воскресенья. У присутствующих есть мои телефоны, я бы с радостью встретился с кем-то из участников встречи, чтобы оперативно войти в курс дела. Тем более, по всей видимости, от нас ждут экшена: ко мне уже звонили из солидного столичного журнала и из одной киевской телекомпании с расспросами.

----------


## serg-shs

> Да, ориентир из меня достаточно приметный  
> 
> Я буду в Одессе после обеда воскресенья. У присутствующих есть мои телефоны, я бы с радостью встретился с кем-то из участников встречи, чтобы оперативно войти в курс дела. Тем более, по всей видимости, *от нас ждут экшена*: ко мне уже звонили из солидного столичного журнала и из одной киевской телекомпании с расспросами.


 хм. вроде ждалась кулуарная такая тусовочка на предмет познакомиться... (если не смог предотвратить - возглавь! Жванецкий) ТВ нужно шоу а всё остальное пох. есть люди которые ну просто жить не могут, если морду в ТВ не запустят, и как только одни найдут других, то любое начинание херится. (боюсь, если узнают , что будет ТВ, то люди действительно что-то способные сделать не придут, а это плохо для дела). 
звони - думаю там до темна потусуем или до замерзания

----------


## m-ilya

> ...ориентируйтесь на ныряльщиков в гидрах, может быть флаг будет с Черным морем.


 Флаг типа того, что на видео?
http://akvatoria.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=3514#p3514

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Неправильно поняли    :smileflag: 

Киевские журналисты интересуются последними событиями вокруг одесского побережья. И это радует: во времена "Михаников" мы долго стучались, чтобы вынести проблему за пределы города; сейчас, если вдруг что, должно быть полегче.

Не скажу насчет одесских, но никаких киевских журналистов завтра, по идее, быть не должно.

----------


## m-ilya

Совершенно ясно что СМИ это один из главнейших ресурсов, как и то, что выходить на них нужно основательно подготовившись.

----------


## serg-shs

> Флаг типа того, что на видео?
> http://akvatoria.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&p=3514#p3514


 есть другой вариант флага, но в этот раз небыло никакого 
всем спасибо - всё прошло хорошо. Если б остались люди, то скуштували б печеного рапана  :smileflag: 
место прибито, т.е. можем и следуещее воскресенье затусить.

----------


## Mireille

Было так
 А так стало

----------


## Эрик

Не хочу вас обижать,но у вас "ус отклеился"За 4 минуты коттеджн.городок построили там?

----------


## m-ilya

> Было так
>  А так стало


 Не, вы все перепутали. судя по времени на фотках 04,11,2012 в 11:48 стояли частнособственнические коттеджи. Ну ни душе ни сердцу простых граждан.
А спустя 4 мин. то есть 04,11,2212 в 11:52 чудесным образом коттеджи превратились в замечательную полянку которую могут использовать граждане в рекреационных целях. Я обеими руками за подобные превращения

----------


## serg-shs

кто за то что б пересечься в воскресенье на 16 траверсе(там же) с 11-00 (ну + "еврейских пол-часа"  ) ?

Cегодня, в воскресенье на 16 траверсе(см. выше) с 11-00 тусовка

----------


## Оппонент

Есть в Одессе улица Новобереговая. Вернее была. С некоторого времени часть этой улицы,между парком Юность и переулками Мореходным и Морским, и далее Аркадией ,была перекрыта неизвестными (По версии горсовета). На месте улицы был обустроен двор некоего депутата горсовета Мельника. В  настоящее время на участке между этим двором и парком начато строительство еще одного дома.
Я так полагаю, что получить от города разрешение на строительство с ПЕРЕКРЫТИЕМ ОБЩЕГОРОДСКИХ КОММУНИКАЦИЙ довольно сложно. А ликвидация проездов, проходов должно быть в принципе невозможным ... Предлагаю: Кому небезразлично творимое безобразие, обратиться письменно в горсовет с истребованием копий решений  горсовета: Отвод участка, разрешение строительства, разрешение на ликвидацию прохода, проезда:  а) между ул Новобереговой и п.Мореходным, б)между ул. Новобереговой и п. Морским в направлении Аркадии.
Если есть среди участников юристы просьба выложить в теме образец документа для обращения в прокуратуру и т.д. 
    Я несколько раз писал на сайт горсовета. Но получал отписки. ...самозахват... мы боремся... Думаю, если таких обращений будет много то они начнут шевелиться. Тем более,  сейчас есть Закон об обращениях граждан. Юристы! Ау!

----------


## serg-shs

... ну да... і підрахуєві вихованці гуртом візьмуть і взеплються у горло підрахуєвим подільникам...  жодного сумніву...

----------


## coder_ak

Немного оффтопа...
Видел в журнале рекламу "Золотого берега", который мега-супер-элитный на 16-й Фонтана. И там прекрасный пассаж есть в рекламном тексте: "Проедьте по Французскому бульвару, остановитесь в первой линии у моря, оцените станный под ключ комплекс..." бла бла бла.
Или вот они что-то знают или в их мире иная география Одессы, где по Французскому можно доехать до 16-й Фонтана. Ну, или, лапша на уши маасквичам )
Пруфпик:

----------


## Sereg_K

В Аркадии рубят деревья и строят аквапарк, о котором чиновники не знают

----------


## bimerr

> Есть в Одессе улица Новыобереговая. Вернее была. С некоторого времени часть этой улицы,между парком Юность и переулками Мореходным и Морским, и далее Аркадией ,была перекрыта неизвестными (По версии горсовета).


  Ткните в карту если можно, живу там рядом, но стройки не вижу...

----------


## lumar

> Ткните в карту если можно, живу там рядом, но стройки не вижу...


 Посмотрите в Дубль гисе ул Новобереговая ,стройка наверное где то на участке между парком Юность и Мореходным переулком.

----------


## lumar

> Не хочу вас обижать,но у вас "ус отклеился"За 4 минуты коттеджн.городок построили там?


 Просто фотка коттеджного городка и рядом с ним! Вполне возможно что на этой зеленой зоне еще коттеджи появятся.

----------


## Оппонент

> Ткните в карту если можно, живу там рядом, но стройки не вижу...


 Парк "Юность".Выходите на доргу которая над склоном. На ней еще смотровая площадка круглая. Двигаетесь по ней в сторону Аркадии. Упираетесь зеленые ворота. За ними стоит кран .... Как карту выложить я не знаю,но сейчас попробую.


http://maps.2gis.ru/#/?history=proje...71063571354753 
На карте показано соединение ул Новобереговой с п. Мореходным. Так вот этого соединения  (коммуникации) давно нет. Мореходный пер. стал тупиковым. Была еще коммуникация с п. Морским но  на этой карте ее уже нет. На ней расположен двор Мельника.

----------


## Эрик

Я "восхищён" идеей Глазырина построить практически на ТЗ автостраду _"Также в концепции предлагается строительство четырехполосной магистрали, которая будет компенсировать Французский бульвар и проходить по кромке побережья"._Полностью проект онисан тут http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/hcvvb5/

----------


## GAK

Градсовет обсуждает проекты развития и убиения приморских склонов:http://*************/news/chetirehpolosnoe_shosse_monorel_s_i_stroyki_u_vodi  _na_gradsovete_reshali_sud_bu_odesskih_sklonov_414  .html

----------


## GAK

> Градсовет обсуждает проекты развития и убиения приморских склонов:http://*************/news/chetirehpolosnoe_shosse_monorel_s_i_stroyki_u_vodi  _na_gradsovete_reshali_sud_bu_odesskih_sklonov_414  .html


 Дополнительно:http://dumskaya.net/news/deputat-gorsoveta-sozdaniem-neskolkih-parkov-na--022834/

----------


## bimerr

> Я "восхищён" идеей Глазырина построить практически на ТЗ автостраду _"Также в концепции предлагается строительство четырехполосной магистрали, которая будет компенсировать Французский бульвар и проходить по кромке побережья"._Полностью проект онисан тут http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/hcvvb5/


 Коммент на той странице, просто в тему!

----------


## serg-shs

население Одессы проголосовало за застройку и убиение слонов - посмотрите кого избрали в раду и всё поймёте. 
Может нам чего-то в консерватории подправить?

----------


## Jorjic

> население Одессы проголосовало за застройку и убиение слонов - посмотрите кого избрали в раду и всё поймёте. 
> Может нам чего-то в консерватории подправить?


 Ну зачем так обижать население? Разве была хоть плохонькая альтернатива?
Про консерваторию - согласен. Но тут уже голосованием не поможешь.

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну зачем так обижать население? *Разве была хоть плохонькая альтернатива?*
> Про консерваторию - согласен. Но тут уже голосованием не поможешь.


 безусловно была. Это даже обсуждать не нужно. БЫЛА!!!
У сбодного человека всегда есть выбор, у раба - никогда!!!
дегенератизм лечится исключительно смертью индивида. (даже с горбатым возможны варианты - с дегенератом - никаких)

----------


## Буджак

> безусловно была.


 И кто же это? Я не заметил этого героя.

----------


## m-ilya

> Ну зачем так обижать население? Разве была хоть плохонькая альтернатива?
> Про консерваторию - согласен. Но тут уже голосованием не поможешь.


 Как мне видится, подавляющее большинство пишущих в этой ветке принципиально осуждают практику этой власти во всей полноте.
Логично подать голос против ПР в любом доступном виде, в нашем случае проголосовав за оппозиционную партию, и вот этому как раз альтернативы не было. Если человек проголосовал за ПР, как ни смотри, но он поддержал все то что делает ПР а значит и продолжающийся дерибан побережья.

----------


## m-ilya

> безусловно была. Это даже обсуждать не нужно. БЫЛА!!!
> У сбодного человека всегда есть выбор, у раба - никогда!!!
> дегенератизм лечится исключительно смертью индивида. (даже с горбатым возможны варианты - с дегенератом - никаких)


 Очевидно, что была альтернатива.

----------


## Буджак

Тогда уж прямо назовите... Коммунисты? Кличко? Батькивщина? Или сумасшедшие?

----------


## Jorjic

> безусловно была. Это даже обсуждать не нужно. БЫЛА!!!
> У сбодного человека всегда есть выбор, у раба - никогда!!!
> дегенератизм лечится исключительно смертью индивида. (даже с горбатым возможны варианты - с дегенератом - никаких)


 Очень красиво, но это всего лишь слова, я бы даже сказал - излишне громкие.

----------


## Jorjic

> Как мне видится, подавляющее большинство пишущих в этой ветке принципиально осуждают практику этой власти во всей полноте.
> Логично подать голос против ПР в любом доступном виде, в нашем случае проголосовав за оппозиционную партию, и вот этому как раз альтернативы не было. Если человек проголосовал за ПР, как ни смотри, но он поддержал все то что делает ПР а значит и продолжающийся дерибан побережья.


 Вы хотите сказать, что до ПР дерибана побережья не было? Или Вы просто забыли?
Вы всерьез считаете, что при нынешнем положении дел найдется человек, который придет во власть и не будет воровать? Для этого нужна как минимум консолидированная страна, а не разодранная на две части. В такой ситуации не будет воровать только святой.

----------


## Jorjic

> Как мне видится, подавляющее большинство пишущих в этой ветке принципиально осуждают практику *этой* власти во всей полноте.
> Логично подать голос против ПР в любом доступном виде, в нашем случае проголосовав за оппозиционную партию, и вот этому как раз альтернативы не было. Если человек проголосовал за ПР, как ни смотри, но он поддержал все то что делает ПР а значит и продолжающийся дерибан побережья.


 А Вам разве не видится, что они же осуждали практику и *той* власти тоже? И, видимо, пользуясь Вашей логикой привели к власти ПР. Хрен редьки не слаще.
Ну и задумайтесь еще о том, что это подавляющее большинство составляет ничтожное меньшинство электората. И само по себе голосование этого "подавляющего большинства" вообще не играет существенной роли. А вот общественная деятельность в той или иной форме - это единственно правильный путь для них.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А Вам разве не видится, что они же осуждали практику и *той* власти тоже? И, видимо, пользуясь Вашей логикой привели к власти ПР. Хрен редьки не слаще.
> Ну и задумайтесь еще о том, что это подавляющее большинство составляет ничтожное меньшинство электората. И само по себе голосование этого "подавляющего большинства" вообще не играет существенной роли. А вот общественная деятельность в той или иной форме - это единственно правильный путь для них.


 Какая общественная деятельность? Кто к этой общественности прислушивается? Как говорила моя прабабушка:" они нас бьют палкой, а мы от них отбиваемся шляпой". Чтобы власть прислушалась, должны не три человека собраться и десять журналистов, а пол города.

----------


## coder_ak

Пол-города не далее, как пару недель назад пошли и проголосовали за эту же самую власть. Поэтому все разговоры о доколе и мы сейчас их приструним, совершенно бессмысленны.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Пол-города не далее, как пару недель назад пошли и проголосовали за эту же самую власть. Поэтому все разговоры о доколе и мы сейчас их приструним, совершенно бессмысленны.


 Вот и я о том же, мазохизм какой-то. Да и разговор, о папередниках, не то что бы уже надоел, а просто бесить начинает.

----------


## serg-shs

> Очень красиво, но это всего лишь слова, я бы даже сказал - излишне громкие.


 даже ДЕТСКИЕ! (такие вещи просто или в детсве прививают или НЕ прививают  )

----------


## serg-shs

вообще, если о голосовании: закон(по умолчанию) разрешает избирателю сделать с бюлетенем в кабинке что угодно (его только за пределы избирательного учаска выносить нельзя). И если бы чего-то такого (буквально - подтёрлись) произошло с бюллетенями, то я бы понимал, что это некий относительно активный протест, но нефига-население пошло и население тупо поставило галочки против тех фамилий, кто их гнобит 4года и 355 дней, но зато 10 дней (или что-то около того) "дарит" грошовые подарки - и этого достаточно - ВСЁ ЗАБЫЛОСЬ, СЛЮБИЛОСЬ!   Да ни одно животное таким тупым не может быть...

----------


## Jorjic

> Какая общественная деятельность? Кто к этой общественности прислушивается? Как говорила моя прабабушка:" они нас бьют палкой, а мы от них отбиваемся шляпой". Чтобы власть прислушалась, должны не три человека собраться и десять журналистов, а пол города.


 Вот и я говорю - пол города, а не несколько человек в этой ветке. А для того, чтобы это состоялось, нужно что-то делать. А не говорить, что все дегенераты, тупые и т.д.

----------


## Jorjic

> вообще, если о голосовании: закон(по умолчанию) разрешает избирателю сделать с бюлетенем в кабинке что угодно (его только за пределы избирательного учаска выносить нельзя). И если бы чего-то такого (буквально - подтёрлись) произошло с бюллетенями, то я бы понимал, что это некий относительно активный протест, но нефига-население пошло и население тупо поставило галочки против тех фамилий, кто их гнобит 4года и 355 дней, но зато 10 дней (или что-то около того) "дарит" грошовые подарки - и этого достаточно - ВСЁ ЗАБЫЛОСЬ, СЛЮБИЛОСЬ!   Да ни одно животное таким тупым не может быть...


 А кто-то этому избирателю вслух сказал, что так поступить с бюллетенем можно? А кто-то попытался вслух, а не на маленьком форуме спрогнозировать, что из этого получится? Не могут же быть все такими умными, как Вы (не сочтите за лесть). Все-таки нужно хоть чуть-чуть быть реалистом. Неужели все пиарщики круглые идиоты и их работодатели тоже? И платят они эти бешеные бабки, надеясь исключительно на авось, вдруг проканает?
Чтобы противостоять этой махине, нужны колоссальные усилия, а не упование на "нетупость" населения. Тем более, что позитивных примеров этому населению как-то никто не показывал.

----------


## serg-shs

> А кто-то этому избирателю вслух сказал, что так поступить с бюллетенем можно? А кто-то попытался вслух, а не на маленьком форуме спрогнозировать, что из этого получится? Не могут же быть все такими умными, как Вы (не сочтите за лесть). Все-таки нужно хоть чуть-чуть быть реалистом. Неужели все пиарщики круглые идиоты и их работодатели тоже? И платят они эти бешеные бабки, надеясь исключительно на авось, вдруг проканает?
> Чтобы противостоять этой махине, нужны колоссальные усилия, а не упование на "нетупость" населения. Тем более, что позитивных примеров этому населению как-то никто не показывал.


 Ну население склонно показывающим реальные примеры и способы отрывать ручки ножки и всячески коптить на костре   (Но ясновидцев - впрочем, как и очевидцев, - Во все века сжигали на кострах. Песня о вещей Кассандре. (В.Высоцкий)  ...чего-то навеяло).  Ну про диссидентов знаете - кто лучше самого самого Чкиста их травил? - правильно, - население. Хотя в большинстве своём диссиденты были реальными сторонниками сохранения СССР и если бы ко многим из их предложений прислушались бы, то ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКОГО РАЗВОДА между ресспубликами, могло и не быть, ну а национальный коллорит, атрибутика и т.п. - одно другому не мешает. Ну это так гипотетически.
 По сути: Вся ответсвенность лежит на населении (ну не лепится слово НАРОД) - не смогли удержаться - ищезли с планеты Земля. Так уже было не одну тысячу раз.
И вопрос стоит достаточно рубо ИЛИ-ИЛИ . Да, имея лучшие земли на планете и т.д. и т.п. можно всё потрять и следа не останется.
итак первый вопрос: Готово ли население самохранять свою популяцию (все термины из зоологии, блин  ) придерживаясь каких-то принципов   ??? переформулируя: готово ли оно воспринимать эти , необходимые для выживания, принципы ?
Ясный красный, что удерживающие власть ничего такого сгенерить не могут и безусловно не будут т.к. это работа против самих себя. Потенциальные обладатели власти ничуть не дальше пошли - ну о каком "путь к демократии" может идти речь, если партии не имеют демократической структуры внутри самих себя. не придерживаются сколь либо демократического принципа. Ну если "обьеднана опозиция" готова проиграть выборы по мажоритарке, но ни при каких условиях не приминить простейшую демократическую процедуру(тайное голосование между кандидатами суть чего - определение лучшего, с оговорками, конечно, из них. И алгоритм тут не один) для выдвижения альтернативного кандидата. и больше всего их пугает, что вот возможный кандидат будет чуть не той окраски; и сунут какого-то молокососа или ещё кого, ну для чистой бутафории.
 И тут в общем первый шажок - не можешь быть умным сам? - посмотри на умного соседа, спроси у него, прислушайся к нему - это везде так. и первая и основная "заповедь" 




> Чтобы противостоять этой махине, нужны колоссальные усилия, а не упование на "нетупость" населения. Тем более, что позитивных примеров этому населению как-то никто не показывал.


 ну час в месяц от каждого - суммарно это очень много. важнее идея и координация.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... И тут в общем первый шажок - не можешь быть умным сам? - посмотри на умного соседа, спроси у него, прислушайся к нему - это везде так. и первая и основная "заповедь".


 В первой части поста Вы убедительно доказали, что голосовать было не за кого, то есть хрен редьки не слаще. При таких условиях каким образом заманили госовать за этих, а не за других - вопрос чисто технический.
А процитированная фраза просто утопична. Во-первых, нужно признать, что ты как минимум не очень умный (что еще с большой натяжкой, но возможно), а во-вторых, признать, что сосед умнее тебя (а это уже немыслимо).

----------


## m-ilya

> А Вам разве не видится, что они же осуждали практику и *той* власти тоже? И, видимо, пользуясь Вашей логикой привели к власти ПР. Хрен редьки не слаще.
> Ну и задумайтесь еще о том, что это подавляющее большинство составляет ничтожное меньшинство электората. И само по себе голосование этого "подавляющего большинства" вообще не играет существенной роли. А вот общественная деятельность в той или иной форме - это единственно правильный путь для них.


 Да вы все правильно пишите, но многие правильные решения в нашем контексте давно доказали свою неправильность, извините за каламбур. ИМХО, сейчас нужно было голосовать не "за", а "против". А значит никаких ПР и никаких коммунистов, Королевских,  УДАР тоже не годится, есть подозрение что не так уж он и далек от ПР и не совсем близок к оппозиции, опять же, это мое ИМХО. В нынешней ситуации, нужно гибче смотреть на политические силы в зависимости от того кто у власти. То есть, те кто у власти сейчас, это реальные сегодняшние оппоненты, те кто в оппозиции это реальные ситуативные союзники, за них, за оппозицию и надо голосовать. Эта технология (ситуативные союзники) шикарно действует и проверена на практике в рамках общественной деятельности по защите склонов от "Михаников". И я снова отмечаю что вы совершенно правы, когда говорите об общественной деятельности и снова правы когда пишите о той или иной форме, то есть, надо применять максимально разнообразные приёмы борьбы. Ну и конечно поддерживаю ваш тезис, что каждая предыдущая власть своей 
антинародностью облегчает приход следующей.
 Теперь Насчет "хрен редьки не слаще". Как мне видится, в нашем случае, вернее будет сказать: хлеб "обеденный" редьки послаще будет, но никто не спорит, что до заварного пироженого "Обеденному" так же далеко, как от Дерибасовской пешком до Хрещатика. Снова обратимся к практике. Для начала вспомним что теория и практика составляют необходимую основу для эффетивного осуществления любой деятельности, и являются взаимосвязанными понятиями. Александр Васильевич Суворов говорил: "Теория без практики мертва, практика без теории слепа". Практика показала, наибольшую активность в защите парка "Юбилейный" показали граждане "оранжево" настроенные" хотя и вклад людей других политических пристрастий был весомый. Так что теория равенства оранжевые-белоголубые на уровне электората требует если не исправления, то как минимум перераспределения акцентов, иначе теория будет противоречить практике.

----------


## serg-shs

> В первой части поста Вы убедительно доказали, что голосовать было не за кого, то есть хрен редьки не слаще. При таких условиях каким образом заманили госовать за этих, а не за других - вопрос чисто технический.
> А процитированная фраза просто утопична. Во-первых, нужно признать, что ты как минимум не очень умный (что еще с большой натяжкой, но возможно), а во-вторых, признать, что сосед умнее тебя (а это уже немыслимо).


 софистикой занимаетесь (у меня не настолько длинная жизнь, что б отвечать тем же, потому что самой длинной не хватит  )
ну а последнее: описанное Вами бывает у параноиков - они вообще никого и ничего не признают - параноя БОЛЕЗНЬ! Вообще люди определяют кого-то по отношению к себе умным ну или компетентным в каком либо вопросе - это основа социума (даже у животных - там же сила тоже имеет "диффиринцированое" употребление).
 Да и вообще нужно быть полным овощем, что б доверяться слепому безрукому водителю. за что б не взялись регыоналы - нихрена не выходит (половина качелей каруселей уже ели дышат, асфальт слазит, а "скорые" уже вернулись в гаражи где и стояли до "дарения"). Ну выходит - овощи.
 Думаю, что самоя очевидная вещь - значительнейшая часть населения потеряет право выбора под каким-то предлогом, например: для реализации региональных языков и учитывая *их разнообразие* - знание Державної мови забеспечуе гарнтію розуміння документів згенерованих державою, а відповідно знання мови є обов*язковим!!! Далі - нові паспорти отримають ті, хто склав екзамен з мови, голосують тільки за новими паспортами У всіх інших випадках паспорти повністю ідентичні. 
 все. (адепти пляшки як бухали так і бухають, а на вибори вони і так не ходять)

----------


## serg-shs

> Да вы все правильно пишите, но многие правильные решения в нашем контексте давно доказали свою неправильность, извините за каламбур. ИМХО, сейчас нужно было голосовать не "за", а "против". А значит никаких ПР и никаких коммунистов, Королевских,  УДАР тоже не годится, есть подозрение что не так уж он и далек от ПР и не совсем близок к оппозиции, опять же, это мое ИМХО. В нынешней ситуации, нужно гибче смотреть на политические силы в зависимости от того кто у власти. То есть, те кто у власти сейчас, это реальные сегодняшние оппоненты, те кто в оппозиции это реальные ситуативные союзники, за них, за оппозицию и надо голосовать. Эта технология (ситуативные союзники) шикарно действует и проверена на практике в рамках общественной деятельности по защите склонов от "Михаников". И я снова отмечаю что вы совершенно правы, когда говорите об общественной деятельности и снова правы когда пишите о той или иной форме, то есть, надо применять максимально разнообразные приёмы борьбы. Ну и конечно поддерживаю ваш тезис, что каждая предыдущая власть своей 
> антинародностью облегчает приход следующей.
>  Теперь Насчет "хрен редьки не слаще". Как мне видится, в нашем случае, вернее будет сказать: хлеб "обеденный" редьки послаще будет, но никто не спорит, что до заварного пироженого "Обеденному" так же далеко, как от Дерибасовской пешком до Хрещатика. Снова обратимся к практике. Для начала вспомним что теория и практика составляют необходимую основу для эффетивного осуществления любой деятельности, и являются взаимосвязанными понятиями. Александр Васильевич Суворов говорил: "Теория без практики мертва, практика без теории слепа". Практика показала, наибольшую активность в защите парка "Юбилейный" показали граждане "оранжево" настроенные" хотя и вклад людей других политических пристрастий был весомый. Так что теория равенства оранжевые-белоголубые на уровне электората требует если не исправления, то как минимум перераспределения акцентов, иначе теория будет противоречить практике.


 да есть простой алгоритм: голосуй за КОГО УГОДНО, но только НЕ ЗА ВЛАСТЬ! И большего не требуется (не мітьём, так катаньем)

----------


## SaMoVar

> да есть простой алгоритм: голосуй за КОГО УГОДНО, но только НЕ ЗА ВЛАСТЬ! И большего не требуется (не мітьём, так катаньем)


 В нашем случае - не катит. Ибо все одинаковые. Немного пёстрости сейчас свидомые подбросят. Но там тааакие тараканы в головах, что и не знаю)))

----------


## serg-shs

> В нашем случае - не катит. *Ибо все одинаковые*. Немного пёстрости сейчас свидомые подбросят. Но там тааакие тараканы в головах, что и не знаю)))


 Ну и много вы Одинаковых встречали? Вы одинаковый с кем?  все разные. Например обычно (в до зековскую пору) перед выборами доллар скакал, а потом стабилизировался, а тут скакнул ....  и полетел.
Так что одинаковость - она очень условна

----------


## JN

Завтра градсовет рассмотрит еще две концепции застройки побережья:
http://www.odessa.ua/ru/announce/45515/

----------


## serg-shs

гор совет выполнит пожелания населения в соответствии с волей делегатов-депутатов от населения

----------


## Mireille

> Завтра градсовет рассмотрит еще две концепции застройки побережья:
> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/announce/45515/


 А что это за концепции?

----------


## Эрик

Заседание градсовета назначено на 21 ноября, сообщает пресс-служба мэрии. Свое видение будущего одесских склонов представят архитекторы Юрий Беликов (обладатель госпремии за ЖК «Белый парус», архитектор здания ночного клуба «Палладиум») и Владимир Халин (автор проекта «Досугового центра для детей» в парке Шевченко).14 ноября на градсовете были представлены четыре концепции развития побережья Одессы. Депутаты городского совета и общественники, присутствовавшие на заседании, сошлись во мнении, что под видом создания «парков» на склонах готовится грандиозная застройка.

----------


## Mireille

> Заседание градсовета назначено на 21 ноября, сообщает пресс-служба мэрии. Свое видение будущего одесских склонов представят архитекторы Юрий Беликов (обладатель госпремии за ЖК «Белый парус», архитектор здания ночного клуба «Палладиум») и Владимир Халин (автор проекта «Досугового центра для детей» в парке Шевченко).14 ноября на градсовете были представлены четыре концепции развития побережья Одессы. Депутаты городского совета и общественники, присутствовавшие на заседании, сошлись во мнении, что под видом создания «парков» на склонах готовится грандиозная застройка.


 Особенно понравился мен, который утверждает, что строить можно, парк не нужен и так море все выдувает (и так свежий воздух есть). Будем терпеть дальше.

----------


## Эрик

> Особенно понравился мен, который утверждает, что строить можно, парк не нужен и так море все выдувает (и так свежий воздух есть). Будем терпеть дальше.


 Я бы назвал его более ёмким словом...
_ Василий Мироненко считает, что организовать парки на территории протяженностью порядка 40 га – «не хватит средств ни у одного горзелентреста». Поэтому он предложил «вывести городскую застройку к морю». При этом, благодаря близости к морю, плотность застройки может быть на 25% выше нормативной.
«Рядом с морем 250 м зелени погоды не сделают», - считает архитектор. Также концепция предусматривает  прокладку по кромке моря  4-полосную магистраль._[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Milkaway

... помнится, когда-то этот деятель (когда был главным архитектором города) хотел и каштаны вырубить на Приморском бульваре ... м-да ... с возрастом, видимо это только прогрессирует ...

----------


## Sereg_K

Кому принадлежит одесское побережье




> ... помнится, когда-то этот деятель (когда был главным архитектором города) хотел и каштаны вырубить на Приморском бульваре ... м-да ... с возрастом, видимо это только прогрессирует ...


 Наверно, он еще и вегетарианец. Причем, _не потому, что любит животных, а потому, что ненавидит растения! (с)_

----------


## Mireille

Кто ж его подпускает к принятию решений или такие люди нужны в определенный момент. Там еще молодой человек выступал и говорил дельно, о том что необходимо склоны оставить. Кстати, в Одессе в два раза меньше парков, чем в Киеве и это считая склоны.

----------


## serg-shs

> Я бы назвал его более ёмким словом...
> _ Василий Мироненко считает, что организовать парки на территории протяженностью порядка 40 га – «не хватит средств ни у одного горзелентреста». Поэтому он предложил «вывести городскую застройку к морю». При этом, благодаря близости к морю, плотность застройки может быть на 25% выше нормативной.
> «Рядом с морем 250 м зелени погоды не сделают», - считает архитектор. Также концепция предусматривает  прокладку по кромке моря  4-полосную магистраль._[IMG][/IMG]


 памятник бы ему живому поставить (Князик легко сделает)... ну и похоронить там же, что б два раза не ходить - один старичок погоды не сделает

----------


## flLASH

заметка  в газете "Время Ч" http://time.odessa.ua/archive/2012/555.htm#b

----------


## Odnababka

А кто предложил сделать голосование тайным?

----------


## serg-shs

Да мне тут пришло:
http://socamp-od.blogspot.com/



> Вы ещё можете попасть на 
> «Самое главное общественное мероприятие Одессы уходящего года»
> 
> Второй Социальный БарКемп «Со-Действие» - самое важное событие общественной жизни Одессы в уходящем году! Социальный БарКемп - это конференция общественных активистов, представителей общественных, благотворительных и религиозных организаций, представителей социально ответственного бизнеса.
> 
> Социальный БарКемп «Со-Действие» пройдет 23-24 ноября в Одессе в помещении Христианского Гуманитарно-Экономического Университета (ул. Ленинградская, 1). Более двадцати докладчиков из Одессы, Киева, Львова, Николаева и Амстердама будут говорить о социальной работе, сотрудничестве общественных движений с бизнес-структурами, влиянии на чиновников и государство.
> 
> Анализируя темы докладов, можно сказать:
> 1. Две темы будут посвящены Одессе и одесситам - доклады Зои Казанжи и Тараса Антошевского. Авторы предложат взгляд на Одессу и одесситов изнутри и снаружи - из Львова.
> ...


 60 грн на чай и електричество скидываются. Может кто пойдёт чего расскажет потом? (я на работе- так что не смогу)

----------


## flLASH

сказал базан, а кто лично предложил? наверно вся эта компания в сем заинтересована (якобы "!я голосовал против")

----------


## m-ilya

> Да мне тут пришло:
> http://socamp-od.blogspot.com/
> 
> 60 грн на чай и електричество скидываются. Может кто пойдёт чего расскажет потом? (я на работе- так что не смогу)


 Ну что ж, ударим докладом по дерибану!
Подобные мероприятия необходимы, образовательная линия самых разных форм в деятельности общественников весьма актуальна. Но есть одна интересная концепция: Общественник не должен привлекать свои средства для осуществления деятельности. Логика в этом принципе на мой взгляд есть, хотя нельзя исключить возможность ситуаций когда нужно сделать исключнение из этого принципа.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я бы назвал его более ёмким словом...
> _ Василий Мироненко считает, что организовать парки на территории протяженностью порядка 40 га – «не хватит средств ни у одного горзелентреста». Поэтому он предложил «вывести городскую застройку к морю». При этом, благодаря близости к морю, плотность застройки может быть на 25% выше нормативной.
> «Рядом с морем 250 м зелени погоды не сделают», - считает архитектор. Также концепция предусматривает  прокладку по кромке моря  4-полосную магистраль._[IMG][/IMG]


 Таких гадов надо просто убивать. Как тараканов. Но только медленно. Тварь. Мразь)))

----------


## m-ilya

> Таких гадов надо просто убивать. Как тараканов. Но только медленно. Тварь. Мразь)))


 Я понимаю, что это гипербола, и убивать вы никого не сообираетесь, но все таки... может помягче о старом больном человеке?

----------


## serg-shs

да в общем-то время гипербол закончилось...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Я понимаю, что это гипербола, и убивать вы никого не сообираетесь, но все таки... может помягче о старом больном человеке?


 Конечно, я не убийца и это была фигура речи.
Но таких гадов надо безусловно наказывать.
За махровую нелюбовь к нашему городу и за бескорыстную любовь к денюшкам))

----------


## serg-shs

Завтра в Строительной академии на архитектурном факультете в 15-00 в 202 аудитории намечается некое мероприятие по обсуждению возникшей проблемы - застройки (уничтожения) склонов. приглашается максимально возможное колличество участников и ПРЕССА. (деталей не знаю - только недавно узнал)

----------


## Mireille

> Завтра в Строительной академии на архитектурном факультете в 15-00 в 202 аудитории намечается некое мероприятие по обсуждению возникшей проблемы - застройки (уничтожения) склонов. приглашается максимально возможное колличество участников и ПРЕССА. (деталей не знаю - только недавно узнал)


 Какая ответственность перед одесситами у Мироненко и Глазырина за такие прожекты. 


http://*************/news/deputat_o_pr...rivat_310.html

----------


## Эрик

> Конечно, я не убийца и это была фигура речи.
> Но таких гадов надо безусловно наказывать.
> За махровую нелюбовь к нашему городу и за бескорыстную любовь к денюшкам))


  Цитата :_Депутат Одесского горсовета Александр Шеремет резко раскритиковал предложения архитекторов, представленные на конкурс проектов реконструкции одесского побережья.Негативную оценку депутата получили проекты, представленные Владимиром Глазыриным и Василием Мироненко. Наиболее резкую реакцию депутата вызвал второй участник конкурса. «Когда Мироненко сказал, что зелёная зона в 200 га особой роли не играет, меня начало трясти. За такие вещи надо язык вырывать. Он береговую зону на 50% закрасил кирпичом, – возмущается депутат. – Таких людей надо выгонять из города!»
_Хочу добавить от себя - если человек "старый и больной",то пусть не перекладывает со своей больной головы на здоровые свой бред!Я лично,если встречу его, то,по меньшей мере,плюну ему в морду!

----------


## serg-shs

> Цитата :_Депутат Одесского горсовета Александр Шеремет резко раскритиковал предложения архитекторов, представленные на конкурс проектов реконструкции одесского побережья.Негативную оценку депутата получили проекты, представленные Владимиром Глазыриным и Василием Мироненко. Наиболее резкую реакцию депутата вызвал второй участник конкурса. «Когда Мироненко сказал, что зелёная зона в 200 га особой роли не играет, меня начало трясти. За такие вещи надо язык вырывать. Он береговую зону на 50% закрасил кирпичом, – возмущается депутат. – Таких людей надо выгонять из города!»
> _Хочу добавить от себя - если человек "старый и больной",то пусть не перекладывает со своей больной головы на здоровые свой бред!Я лично,если встречу его, то,по меньшей мере,плюну ему в морду!


  Да, морду ему пощупать не помешает

----------


## serg-shs

> Завтра в Строительной академии на архитектурном факультете в 15-00 в 202 аудитории намечается некое мероприятие по обсуждению возникшей проблемы - застройки (уничтожения) склонов. приглашается максимально возможное колличество участников и ПРЕССА. (деталей не знаю - только недавно узнал)


 Дибров что-то или недосказал или еще чего - люди искали не нашли.

----------


## JN

Я сейчас доскажу.
Из представленных на градсовете 7-ми проектов, представители протестующей общественности выделили один, который максимально пытается сохранить и облагородить парк на склонах.
Дибров организовал общественную презентацию этого проекта, чтоб можно было убедиться в том, что проект именно такой, каким мы его увидели и организовать его поддержку. Приглашаются все желающие:
"*понедельник
15:00*
Одесса, ул. Дидрихсона, 4 (семиэтажное здание), ауд. 202
Управление архитектуры горсовета проводит конкурс на лучшую концепцию развития побережья (от "Ланжерона" до 16 ст. Б.Ф.).

Специалисты кафедры градостроительства ОГАСА разработали проект, который сорвал аплодисменты журналистов и представителей общественности.

На общественной презентации авторы проекта еще раз представят свое видение развития одесского берега заинтересованным одесситам."

----------


## Тихон Петрович

А в двух словах об этом аплодисментысрывающем проекте не расскажешь?
Что по нему застраивается, что остается?

----------


## aliaodessa

Как сообщил Н. Базан, все проекты будут еще раз рассмотрены на закрытом заседании градостроительного совета, где тайным голосованием и будет выбран лучший. 
Итоги конкурса будут обнародованы.
 Затем управление архитектуры и градостроительства сформирует задание на разработку детального плана прибрежной зоны.

ни тебе обсуждений общественных,ни мнения народа..

----------


## serg-shs

> Я сейчас доскажу.
> Из представленных на градсовете 7-ми проектов, представители протестующей общественности выделили один, который максимально пытается сохранить и облагородить парк на склонах.
> Дибров организовал общественную презентацию этого проекта, чтоб можно было убедиться в том, что проект именно такой, каким мы его увидели и организовать его поддержку. Приглашаются все желающие:
> "*понедельник
> 15:00*
> Одесса, ул. Дидрихсона, 4 (семиэтажное здание), ауд. 202
> Управление архитектуры горсовета проводит конкурс на лучшую концепцию развития побережья (от "Ланжерона" до 16 ст. Б.Ф.).
> 
> Специалисты кафедры градостроительства ОГАСА разработали проект, который сорвал аплодисменты журналистов и представителей общественности.
> ...


 Диброву нужно подарить календарик или как-то обьяснить, что после субботы (завтра) бывает ВОСКРЕСЕНЬЕ (а не понедельник, как некоторые думают)!!!




> максимально пытается сохранить и облагородить парк на склонах.


 я предлагаю намного более дешёвый проект: ничего не трогать, а при возможности даже многое развалить!
ну в понедельник(это таки в понедельник? никто ничего опять не напутает ? ) пойду

----------


## serg-shs

> Как сообщил Н. Базан, все проекты будут еще раз рассмотрены на закрытом заседании градостроительного совета, *где тайным голосованием* и будет выбран лучший. 
> Итоги конкурса будут обнародованы.
>  Затем управление архитектуры и градостроительства сформирует задание на разработку детального плана прибрежной зоны.
> 
> ни тебе обсуждений общественных,ни мнения народа..


  типа что б как в 1944м всех без разбору разрывали пополам с помощью деревьев, ну а чего сортировать их что ли?

----------


## aliaodessa

> типа что б как в 1944м всех без разбору разрывали пополам с помощью деревьев, ну а чего сортировать их что ли?


 заседание закрытое ( без представителей прессы и общественников)
голосование тайное (результат может быть любым - все равно никто не проверит) 
печально это.

----------


## serg-shs

> заседание закрытое ( без представителей прессы и общественников)
> голосование тайное (результат может быть любым - все равно никто не проверит) 
> печально это.


 ну да - государственная тайна!!! прям шпийоны вокруг. Помню, как в каком-то околошпиЁнском фильме проштрафившегося шпиЁна сжигами заживо в печи. От чего избранники забывают о таких простых формах народовластия ? и вроде только недавно на Востоке сколько обладателей золотых унитазов с помощью черенка от лопаты покончали - не и не каются. Ну нет, значит -  нет прощения непокаявшимся (это не я сказал  )

----------


## Odnababka

Здесь же уже в теме народ проголосовал, т.е. прямо высказался против застройи.  А сколько получат "платные" архитекторы за такие решения?  Наверное много, продавать имя, так дорого, чтобы детям и внукам хватило. С годами разум и совесть у некоторых только на убыль идут. (Может у некоторых уже копыта повырастали,  а мы, из-за наличия туфель, думаем, что это люди).

----------


## Эрик

> заседание закрытое ( без представителей прессы и общественников)
> голосование тайное (результат может быть любым - все равно никто не проверит) 
> печально это.


 А чьё это решение - голосовать тайно?Кто пытается прикрывать новоиспечённых иуд?Первый ясно кто!Или Костусев уже полностью потерял контроль в городе(хотя по некоторым данным он его и не имел!)?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Приветствую всех, и приношу извинения тем, кого невольно дезинформировал.

Итак, управление архитектуры объявило конкурс (хотя могло этого не делать) и позвало всех желающих представить свои проекты концепции развития побережья, которые лягут в основу ДПТ (детального плана территории - следующий после генплана градостроительный документ).

Пока из всех представленных проектов нашим требованиям (не застраивать берег) отвечает только один - проект сотрудников кафедры архитектуры ОГАСА. 
Его показали на градсовете, публика встретила аплодисментами, члены градсовета сморщили носики и сказали "Фи" и с тех пор старательно делают вид, что его не было. Естественно, проект, по которому склоны не превращаются в очередную стройку века, уступает в скандальности и зрелищности продуктам творческой жизнедеятельности всяких Глазыриных и Мироненков, и уходит из поля зрения.

Чтобы исправить ситуацию, было предложено провести еще одну, общественную презентацию, на которой разработчики спокойно покажут и расскажут все, что они думают по этому поводу. 

Я думаю, это очень нужно и полезно всем нам. Этот проект, по сути - профессиональная материализация наших требований. Согласитесь: наши требование - это одно, а проект, отражающий наши желания и при этом разработанный учеными кафедры градостроительства архитектурно-художественного факультета Одесской государственной академии строительства и архитектуры - это уже несколько другое. 

Общественная презентация состоится завтра (в понедельник, 26 ноября) в 15 часов в семиэтажном корпусе на Дидрихсона, 4. Проводят презентацию авторы проекта. Подозреваю, что она  плавно перейдет в обмен мнениями; надеюсь, этот обмен будет конструктивным. Подтвердили свое участие некоторые депутаты (в том числе постоянные активные зрители заседаний градсовета) и журналисты.

Я считаю, наша цель - сделать так, чтобы этот проект было невозможно тупо проигнорировать.

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Не совсем по теме.
Подскажите, где днем в центре города (район строительного) можно быстро купить сотню одноразовых стаканчиков?

----------


## kerchanin

> Как сообщил Н. Базан, все проекты будут еще раз рассмотрены на закрытом заседании градостроительного совета, где тайным голосованием и будет выбран лучший. 
> Итоги конкурса будут обнародованы.
>  Затем управление архитектуры и градостроительства сформирует задание на разработку детального плана прибрежной зоны.
> 
> ни тебе обсуждений общественных,ни мнения народа..


 А обещали общественные слушания! Орлов обещал! http://podrobnosti.ua/podrobnosti/2011/11/16/804261.html

----------


## serg-shs

> Не совсем по теме.
> Подскажите, где днем в центре города (район строительного) можно быстро купить сотню одноразовых стаканчиков?


 на Новом Базаре или в "таврии" на Островидова

----------


## serg-shs

> А обещали общественные слушания! Орлов обещал! http://podrobnosti.ua/podrobnosti/2011/11/16/804261.html


 обещали "почути кожного" и "покращення вже зараз", а такие вещи имеют кулуарный, я бы сказал интимный характер, т.е. без закрытого заседания в таких вещах - никак

----------


## JN

> Затем управление архитектуры и градостроительства сформирует задание на разработку детального плана прибрежной зоны.
> 
> ни тебе обсуждений общественных,ни мнения народа..


 Не вводите людей в заблуждение. Я ведь слышал, что сказал Базан. Он сказал, что после таки тайного голосования будет разработано задание на проект детальной планировки, которое так же будет обсуждено на общественном слушании. Кроме того, и без Базана известно, что перед утверждением проекта обязательно общественное слушание. Но все это произойдет только после утверждения генплана. 
А то, что голосование тайное, это даже лучше, не будут голосующим мешать "обязательства" и иные левые соображения.

----------


## Оппонент

> Не вводите людей в заблуждение. Я ведь слышал, что сказал Базан. Он сказал, что после таки тайного голосования будет разработано задание на проект детальной планировки, которое так же будет обсуждено на общественном слушании. Кроме того, и без Базана известно, что перед утверждением проекта обязательно общественное слушание. Но все это произойдет только после утверждения генплана. 
> А то, что голосование тайное, это даже лучше, не будут голосующим мешать "обязательства" и иные левые соображения.


  Вот вы наивные. Пидрахуй уже обнес забором склон над замком Дракулы и спортзалом.  А по средней террасе прокопали траншею под водопровод и при этом выкорчевали  кучу деревьев "Лох Серебристый" Видно после выборов надобность в лохах пропала.

----------


## serg-shs

> Вот вы наивные. Пидрахуй уже обнес забором склон над замком Дракулы и спортзалом.  А по средней террасе прокопали траншею под водопровод и при этом выкорчевали  кучу деревьев "Лох Серебристый" Видно после выборов надобность в лохах пропала.


 это всё в угоду Высшим силам (ну во всяком случае есть такая отмазка)!!!

----------


## Black_Shef

Если город объявляется курортом мирового значения, то без строительства зданий соответствующего назначения на побережье - это неизбежный процесс, ведь не оставлять побережье в том виде, в котором оно было 50-70-100 лет назад.

НО, конечно, нужно находить компромисс между стройкой и уничтожением "зеленой" части.

----------


## Mireille

> Если город объявляется курортом мирового значения, то без строительства зданий соответствующего назначения на побережье - это неизбежный процесс, ведь не оставлять побережье в том виде, в котором оно было 50-70-100 лет назад.
> 
> НО, конечно, нужно находить компромисс между стройкой и уничтожением "зеленой" части.


 Конечно не оставлять в том виде. Расширить трассу здоровья (пешеходы уже с трудом разминаются с велосипедистами), облагородить парк, насыпать дорожки (белым гранитом) для пеших прогулок. Высадить еще растений для дизайна, кое-где могли бы быть скульптуры (одесские дизайнеры могут посоревноваться), декоративные мостики. Скамеек нужно добавить.  Большая ротонда для оркестра, открытая сцена для проведения фестивалей, добавить детских и спортивных площадок (тоже дизайнерских).

----------


## serg-shs

вопрос в том, что кто это будет делать и ...в чей карман? 
кто из названых не имеет интереса на склонах? 
Кандидат, який набрав найбільшу к-сть голосів ЗА 		 	 % ЗА	Голосів ЗА
ОВО №133	Марков Ігор Олегович, самовисування 	 	 	 26.60	 22 349	 
ОВО №134	Гриневецький Сергій Рафаїлович, Народна Партія 	 32.03	 24 587	 
ОВО №135	Ківалов Сергій Васильович, Партія регіонів 	 	 56.79	 41 989	 
ОВО №136	Труханов Геннадій Леонідович, Партія регіонів 	 	 60.91	 47 921	 
ОВО №137	Клімов Леонід Михайлович, Партія регіонів 	 	 48.46	 36 807	 
ОВО №138	Фурсін Іван Геннадійович, Партія регіонів 	 	 57.65	 46 959	 
ОВО №139	Пресман Олександр Семенович, Партія регіонів 	 	 53.58	 45 097	 
ОВО №140	Жванія Давид Важаєвич, самовисування 	 	 32.07	 27 053	 
ОВО №141	Барвіненко Віталій Дмитрович, Партія регіонів 	 	 41.53	 29 153	 
ОВО №142	Кіссе Антон Іванович, самовисування 	 	 	 39.06	 31 052	 
ОВО №143	Крук Юрій Борисович, Партія регіонів 	 	 	 23.76	 15 205	 

это в ВР 2012
 а вот другие советы:
ОДЕССКИЙ ОБЛАСТНОЙ СОВЕТ (132 депутата)

Партия Регионов (89 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Педченко Г.Н – Начальник Генерального штаба вооруженных сил Украины.
2. Скорик Н.Л. — экс-председатель Одесского облсовета
3. Завальнюк В.В. – ректор Одесской национальной юридической академии.
4. Выдобора В.Д. — председатель правления АОЗТ «Свобода»
5. Тиндюк Н.А. — первый заместитель председатели Одесского облсовета
6. Лавриненко К.К. – начальник ГП «Ильичёвский морской торговый порт»
7. Пундик Н.В. – заместитель председателя – руководитель аппарата Одесской облгосадминистрации
8. Волошенков Д.Б. — заместитель председателя Одесской облгосадминистрации
9. Запорожан В.Н. — ректор Одесского государственного медицинского университета
10. Барвиненко Д.Л. – председатель сельскохозяйственного фермерского хозяйства «Лука»
11. Шатворян В.Г. — заместитель начальника Государственной экологической инспекции Украины
12. Чернобай А.В. – председатель Государственной налоговой администрации в Одесской области
13. Чернолуцкий В.П. — помощник-консультант народного депутата Украины
14. Чудновець Н.Г. — президент предприятия «ТИРАС»
15. Шмушкович М.В. – заместитель директора ЧП «Одеспромстройторг»
16. Патуриду И.В. — заместитель директора ООО «Президент»
17. Чижевский И.Н. — заместитель директора ЧП «Центр политических исследований»
18. Волканов В.Д, — глава наблюдательного совета ЗАО «Измаильский винзавод»
19. Рафаевич М.З. — глава Совета директоров ООО «Ільичёвский судоремонтный завод»
20. Гроха С.А. — епископ Белгород-Днестровский
21. Потапский А.Ю. — заместитель председателя правления ОАО «Электронмаш»
22. Черненко С.А. — заместитель директора ООО «Анкор»
23. Крижановская Д.Л.- заместитель начальника департамента казначейских операций, «Имэксбанк»
24. Матящук Н.М. — старший провизор управляющего аптеками операционного департамента ООО «Фармастор»
25. Визнюк А.Д. — начальник отдела контроля аппарата Одесской облгосадминистрации
26. Коврижных И.С. – директор ООО «Юридическая компания »Сенат»
27. Ушканов А.В. — начальник отдела научно-информационных технологий компьютерной техники и связи, Одесская национальная юридическая академия
28. Ерёменко И.В. – директор ООО «Укргазификация — Юг»
29. Музалёв В.М. – СПД — физическое лицо
30. Гурков В.Г. – директор Одесской дирекции украинского государственного предприятия почтовой связи «Укрпочта» 
31. Гусаров И.М. — глава надзорного совета ОАО «Октябрьский»
32. Акимова Л.С. — представитель Национальной экспертной комиссии Украины по вопросам защиты общественной морали в Одесской, Николаевской, Херсонской областях
33. Станков В.Н. — директор спортивно-концертного комплекса «Одесский Дворец спорта»
34. Смирнов И.В. – заместитель директора ООО «Метекс»

Депутаты от ПР, прошедшие в облсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Гончаренко А.А. — экс-депутат горсовета, глава общественной организации «Качество жизни» 
2. Саввин А. М — Митрополит Одесский и Измаильский Агафангел

3. Андрусенко А.Г

4. Антощук И. В. 
5. Артёменко А. И. 
6. Арутюнан К. Л. 
7. Бабанский В. М. 
8. Баранов И. Г. 
9. Бартко М.П. 
10. Брынза С. И. 
11. Бянова Н.А. 
12. Вахрушев О.О. 
13. Верба О. И. 
14. Возиян А. И. 
15. Волков В. Я. 
16. Гриценко В. К. 
17. Губерник А. О. 
18. Демент Ю. Д. 
19. Дорошенко А. И. 
20. Ерёменко А. В. 
21. Жидков М. А. 
22. Затула В. С. 
23. Зинченко М. А. 
24. Златов М. Р. 
25. Зубрицкая С. П. 
26. Иванников С. И. 
27. Испанюк О. А. 
28. Квашин И. В. 
29. Киссе А. И. 
30. Кожухаренко Н. В. 
31. Кравец А. С. 
32. Куртогуз Н. В. 
33. Лемищук Н. В. 
34. Мазур С. И. 
35. Макосий Д. И. 
36. Маркин В. В. 
37. Марчук Н. Б. 
38. Маслов Ю. К. 
39. Огинский С. В. 
40. Оносов А. П. 
41. Паращенко С. В. 
42. Поджаров И. И. 
43. Пресман А. С. 
44. Пурдик Н. А. 
45. Садаклиев М. М. 
46. Сиротюк И. В. 
47. Смоленский Е. В. 
48. Сорочан М. В. 
49. Сошенко А. В. 
50. Страшилин В. М.
51. Топал Г. И. 
52. Учитель И. Л. 
53. Фадеев В. Г. 
54. Чорбаджи И. М. 
55. Швец В. С.

Народная партия Украины: (10 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Гриневецкий С.Р. — народный депутат Украины
2. Епур Г.В. — физическое лицо-предприниматель
3. Степаненко С.Н. – ректор Одесского государственного экологического университета
4. Вовченко О.В. – директор ЧП «Агрофирма «Луч»
5. Деордиев В.З. — заместитель директора ООО «Вэртеэкс Юнайтед»

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Братинов И. В. 
2. Буценко И.М 
3. Калашник В. И. 
4. Левицкий И. Ю. 
5. Мирошников А. М.

Партия «Фронт перемен» (7 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Немировский В.Л. — глава наблюдательного совета «Стальканат-Сілур»
2. Ворохаев А.И. — бывший 1-й вице-мэр Одессы
3. Фаермарк С.А. – председатель совета директоров ООО «Промышленно-инвестиционная компания »Денкер»
4. Кучук М.И. — бывший вице-мэр Одессы
5. Лаптиенко Е.М. – директор Новопетровской общеобразовательной школы

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Белинский И. В. 
2. Жовнир М. В.

Партия «Сильная Украина» (7 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Шутов Н.И. — заместитель заведующего филиалом, заведующий кафедрой Одесского филиала Европейского университета
2. Локайчук В.Ф. — президент ЮПФ «Коммерсант»
3. Прокопенко А.В. — врач — детский уролог Одесской областной детской больницы
4. Кондратюк В.С. — глава наблюдательного совета ОАО Одесский завод «Полиграфических маших»
5. Чернат В.А. – учредитель ЧП «Империя ВА» 
6. Ткаченко В.Е. — финансовый директор ООО ИГ «Славянский альянс» 
7. Розов К.А. — генеральный директор ООО БКФ «Будинтех» г. Одесса

ВО «Батькивщина»: (7 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Веселов С.Р. – директор ООО " Берег-Будгруп»
2. Бойченко П.И. — помощник Народного депутата Украины 
3. Плужников Ю.А. — генеральный директор ООО «Фрегат»
4. Атаманюк Н.В. — глава правления ОАО «Південьатом енергокомплект»
5. Борняков А.С. — глава правления Кировоградской рыбоводномелиоративной станции

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Дубовой А. И. 
2. Задорожнюк В. М.

Коммунистическая партия Украины: (4 депутата)

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Царьков Е.И. — Народный депутат Украины
2. Албу А.Д. — секретарь ОК КПУ 
3. Буратынский В.В. – глава Федерации профсоюзов Одесской области
4. Яковлев И.Я. — начальник конструкторского отдела СКБ «Молния»

Социалистическая партия Украины: (5 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Музалёв Б.В. — владелец сети ООО «Таврия В»
2. Салтановский Н.В. — главный редактор газеты «Одесские грани»
3. Орловский И.И. – юрист ООО «Таврия В»

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Волошин Д. В. — одержал победу на 16 мажоритарном округе
2. Череушко Г. Д. — одержал победу на 43 мажоритарном округе

Партия «Родина» (3 депутата)

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Гринченко К.Н. — пенсионер Минобороны Украины
2. Ярцев В.А. — пенсионер Минобороны Украины
3. Савенко В.А. — пенсионер Минобороны Украины

P.S. Отметим, что ставшими депутатами областного совета народным депутатам Сергею Гриневецкому и Евгению Царькову нужно будет определиться, останутся ли они в Верховной Раде или перейдут в облсовет.

ОДЕССКИЙ ГОРОДСКОЙ СОВЕТ

ПАРТИЯ РЕГИОНОВ (68 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по партийным спискам: 

1. Александрович Александр Юрьевич – частный предприниматель
2. Балух Денис Валерьевич – ассистент Национального университета «Одесская юридическая академия»
3. Барабаш Василий Иванович — глава надзороного совета ОАО «Одеснафтопродукт»
4. Брындак Олег Борисович – директор ЧП «Центр политических исследований»
5. Варчук Сергей Георгиевич – начальник Западно-Черноморского бассейнового управления охраны, использования и возрождения водных живых ресурсов и регулирования рыболовства
6. Георгиев Александр Семёнович – директор КП «Парк культуры и отдыха «Дюковский сад»
7. Губанков Андрей Юрьевич – директор ООО «ТЕК-Терминал»
8. Еремеенко Мария Олеговна – юрист ООО «Присяжный поверенный»
9. Еремица Алексей Николаевич – начальник управления Одесского областного совета по имущественным отношениям
10. Иваницкий Александр Валерианович – зам. начальника «Мостоотряд № 23» ПАТ «Мостобуд»
11. Игуменья Серафима (Шевчик Надежда Викторовна) – настоятельница Свято-Архангело-Михайловского женского монастыря
12. Кивалова Татьяна Сергеевна – директор юридической фирмы «ТСК»
13. Крыжановский Александр Сергеевич – директор ООО «Группа управления бизнесом»
14. Крикливый Николай Фёдорович – проректор Национального университета «Одесская юридическая академия»
15. Леонов Игорь Борисович – начальник управления по вопросам внутренней политики и связям с общественностью Одесской областной государственной администрации
16. Леонов Алексей Владимирович – директор ООО «Инфокс» 
17. Майборода Олег Александрович – помощник-консультант народного депутата Украины 
18. Макаров Сергей Иванович – зам. директора ООО «Инфокс» 
19. Матвийчук Эдуард Леонидович – глава Одесской областной государственной администрации
20. Мирошниченко Александр Викторович – начальник управления по делам прессы и информации Одесской областной государственной администрации 
21. Попович Игорь Георгиевич – частный предприниматель 
22. Соколовская Елена Рабиговна – главный тренер общественной организации «Волейбольная команда «Джинестра» 
23. Шаламай Кирилл Иванович – генеральный директор ООО «Трансрегионинвест-Украина»
24. Шестаков Юрий Анатольевич – директор ООО «Клондайк-Одесса ЛТД»
25. Шумахер Юрий Борисович – генеральный директор инвестиционной группы «РОСТ»

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Боделан Владимир Русланович – начальник Одесского городского управления Главного управления МЧС в Одесской области
2. Пеструев Дмитрий Николаевич – частный предприниматель
3. Сафин Игорь Викторович – директор ДП «В-Шипс Украина»
4. Чернов Михаил Георгиевич – директор ООО «Авант-Буд»,
5. Скобленко Валентин Анатольевич – директор ООО «Форекстин»
6. Скомороха Роман Николаевич – зам. начальника Государственной инспекции по контролю за ценами в Одесской области
7. Матвеев Александр Викторович – президент благотворительного фонда «Регион»
8. Одинец Владимир Ильич – заведующий женской консультацией №14 г. Одесса
9. Киктенко Олег Михайлович – зам. начальника инспекции Государственного архитектурно-строительного контроля в Одесской области
10. Жданов Андрей Павлович – директор КП «Автосервис»
11. Труханов Геннадий Леонидович – главный специалист Государственного комитета Украины по делам ветеранов
12. Косован Виктор Николаевич – заведующий хирургическим отделением КП «Одесская областная клиническая больница»
13. Мозолёв Илья Васильевич – директор ООО «Консул-Плаза»
14. Дудник Олег Александрович – директор ЧП «Диком Юг»
15. Наумчак Виктор Анатольевич – главный ортопед-травматолог ООО «Одетэкс»
16. Королёв Марат Валентинович – директор ООО «городской андрологический центр»
17. Вугельман Павел Владимирович – директор ООО «Морской Бизнес Центр»
18. Гоцуляк Олег Анатольевич – директор ЧП «Солекс»
19. Оборский Геннадий Александрович – ректор Одесского национального политехнического университета
20. Головатюк-Юзефпольская Ирина Лионеловна – главный врач КП «Родильный дом №1»
21. Неугодников Андрей Александрович – декан факультета Национального университета «Одесская юридическая академия»
22. Осауленко Светлана Викторовна – доцент кафедры Национального университета «Одесская юридическая академия»
23. Подгородинский Вадим Николаевич – директор института Национального университета «Одесская юридическая академия»
24. Терновский Андрей Юрьевич – директор ООО «Мебтекс»
25. Кот Дмитрий Геннадиевич – частный нотариус
26. Звягин Олег Сергеевич – директор ЧП «Одеспромстройторг»
27. Рагулин Анатолий Владимирович – директор КП «Городское капитальное строительство»
28. Совик Олег Михайлович – глава правления ОАО «Спецавтоматика»
29. Беляев Дмитрий Александрович – проходчик КП «Проходчик»
30. Омельчук Евгений Владимирович – генеральный секретарь Федерации профессиональных союзов работников водного транспорта и плавсостава Украины
31. Этнарович Олег Владимирович – директор ООО «Витол»
32. Ананьев Александр Николаевич – директор ЧП «А.М.А.»
33. Гапунич Валентин Викторович – глава правления ЗАО «Пищепромавтоматика»
34. Серебренник Павел Владиславович – зам. директора ООО «Полимикс»

35. Белоус Виталий Григорьевич – директор ООО «Сигарный дом «Фортуна»
36. Клюева Марина Анатольевна – зам. главы совета директоров ООО «Укримпорт KV»
37. Марков Олег Олегович – финансовый директор ООО «Биля моря»
38. Череп Александр Николаевич – глава надзорного совета ООО «УкрКава»
39. Косьмин Алексей Николаевич – глава правления общественной организации «Одесса-Ростов»
40. Киреев Владимир Анатольевич – директор ООО «Спартак-Юг»
41. Преснов Юрий Александрович – президент ООО «Черноморская аграрная группа»
42. Шишовский Андрей Алексеевич – директор ООО «ПЗРГ»
43. Заводовский Александр Геннадиевич – глава надзорного совета ООО «Алиса-плюс»

P.S. Отметим, что Эдуард Матвийчук заявил о намерении сложить с себя депутатские полномочия. В таком случае, депутатом горсовета станет следующий по списку кандидат от ПР.

Партия «РОДИНА»: (15 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Бовбалан Сергей Иванович – пенсионер 
2. Васильев Александр Александрович – преподаватель ОНУ им. Мечникова
3. Есенович Ирина Игоревна – юрист Украинской Федерации таиландского бокса «Муэй-Тай»
4. Казарновский Александр Львович – адвокат
5. Кваснюк Григорий Витальевич – зам. генерального директора телекомпании «АТВ»
6. Кривенко Юрий Александрович – директор мусоровывозящей фирмы «Союз»
7. Кушнир Сергей Александрович – руководитель общественного объединения «Автомобилист»
8. Марков Игорь Олегович — глава партии «Родина»
9. Пушкарь Виталий Алексеевич – руководитель юридического отдела ООО «Реноме»
10. Самхарадзе Леван Михайлович – зам. генерального директора телекомпании «АТВ»
11. Сорокина Татьяна Борисовна – юрисконсульт ООО «Памак Маг-Нит Одесса»

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Димитриев Игорь Вячеславович – экс-гендиректор телекомпании «АТВ»
2. Беланов Игорь Иванович – безработный, в прошлом — известный советский футболист
3. Наполова Людмила Алексеевна – частный предприниматель
4. Селянин Георгий Всеволодович – временно безработный

Партия «Фронт перемен»: (12 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по партийным спискам: 

1. Багрий-Шахматова Марина Леонидовна – журналист
2. Гурвиц Эдуард Иосифович – экс-мэр Одессы
3. Морозова Ирина Владимировна – ректор Одесского национального морского университета
4. Курлянд Екатерина Александровна – адвокат адвокатской компании «Полонский и партнёры»
5. Остапенко Александр Анатольевич – доцент Одесского регионального института государственного управления Национальной академии государственного управления при президенте Украины
6. Луняченко Александр Васильевич – пенсионер
7. Ржепишевский Константин Иванович — представитель МИД Украины в Одессе
8. Пеструев Николай Александрович – директор КП «СПКБО»
9. Рондин Владимир Гарриевич – директор ООО «Хай-Рейз Констракшенз»
10. Бороган Виктор Панасович — генеральный директор ПАТ «ВО «Стальканат-Силур»

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Кисиль Александр Николаевич – безработный
2. Параскевич Юрий Владиславович – экс-председатель Киевской районной государственной администрации Одессы

Партия «Сильная Украина»: (12 депутатов)

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Балинов Анатолий Конкович – генеральный директор телеокомпании «ГРАД»
2. Бочоришвили Георгий Давидович – студент Национального университета «Одесская юридическая академия»
3. Васьков Юрий Юрьевич – первый заместитель начальника ГП «Одесский морской торговый порт»
4. Дроган Оксана Степановна – исполнительный директор благотворительного фонда «К»
5. Иеремия Василий Владимирович – глава правления благотворительной организации «Опекунский совет Одесского кафедрального Спасо-Преображенского собора Украинской православной церкви»
6. Ищенко Александр Валерьевич – президент ЧП «Юридическая фирма «Ищенко и партнёры»
7. Кутателадзе Олег Джумберович – руководитель юридического отдела ООО «Трансинвестсервис»
8. Фабрикант Светлана Самуиловна – генеральный директор ООО «ТРК «Моя Одесса»

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Каминкер Олег Исайевич – генеральный директор ООО «Лайтек»
2. Шеремет Александр Геннадиевич – директор ООО «Барбус»
3. Елисеев Олег Васильевич – генеральный директор ООО «Тенет»
4. Танцюра Дмитрий Николаевич – генеральный директор ООО «Д.И.М.-груп»

Коммунистическая партия Украины: (4 депутата)

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Парадовский Александр Викторович – директор ООО «Тирас»
2. Полищук Василий Ульянович – пенсионер
3. Стогул Галина Тимофеевна – пенсионер

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Кисловский Андрей Вячеславович – зам. начальника Одесского городского управления юстиции, одержал победу на 25 мажоритарном округе

ВО «Батькивщина»: (4 депутата)

Депутаты, прошедшие в облсовет по партийным спискам:

1. Спивак Дмитрий Павлович – глава Одесской городской организации ВО «Батькивщина»
2. Щербаков Вячеслав Олегович – зам. президента ЗАО «Украинская инвестиционная группа»
3. Янченко Сергей Владимирович – финансовый директор авиакомпании «Пивдэнни авиалинии»

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Чекита Геннадий Леонидович – президент благотворительной организации «Благотворительный фонд «Милосердие»

Партия зелёных Украины: (3 депутата)

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Яковлев Станислав Иванович – генеральный директор ООО «Украинская национальная транспортная компания»
2. Крук Вячеслав Юлиевич – бизнесмен, президент благотворительного фонда «Южная столица»
3. Крук Юрий Юрьевич – помощник министра транспорта и связи Украины

Народная партия Украины: (1 депутат)

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:

1. Страшный Сергей Анатольевич – зам. начальника КРУ в одесской области

Партия «Справедливость»: (1 депутат)

Депутаты, прошедшие в горсовет по одномандатным мажоритарным округам:
1. Гофман Евгений Петрович – директор ООО «Эклипс»

Ну так кто позаботится о сохранении склонов?
за что гречку , сахар, обещания давали? - шо просто так? безвоздмездно? т.е. даром?  что б  ПОКРАЩЕТИ?

----------


## BayBa

Очень возмущен одержимостью продажных чиновников и их подельников закатать в бетон и асфальт приморские склоны любимого города. Категорически против застройки склонов города, под любым предлогом это зло и предательство Одесситов и Одессы. Склоны должны остаться зеленой и парковой зоной. Максимум, что там может быть построено, это пешеходные/велосипедные дорожки, спортивные и детские площадки. Эти склоны и так уже процентов на 50 застроены, половины пляжей и прибрежной территории вне свободного доступа. 
Ни когда не участвовал ни в каких акциях, но тут уже готов выйти на улицу и поддержать инициативу отстоять любимую Одессу.

----------


## serg-shs

> Очень возмущен одержимостью продажных чиновников и их подельников закатать в бетон и асфальт приморские склоны любимого города. *Категорически против застройки склонов города, под любым предлогом это зло и предательство Одесситов и Одессы.* Склоны должны остаться зеленой и парковой зоной. Максимум, что там может быть построено, это пешеходные/велосипедные дорожки, спортивные и детские площадки. Эти склоны и так уже процентов на 50 застроены, половины пляжей и прибрежной территории вне свободного доступа. 
> Ни когда не участвовал ни в каких акциях, но тут уже готов выйти на улицу и поддержать инициативу отстоять любимую Одессу.


 Да население Одессы хотело бы, что б парк "Юбилейный" был и даже вырос, но когда становится вопрос: "склоны", рабочие места, жильё, транспорт, безопасность и т.д. и т.п. ИЛИ ГРЕЧКА +ПУСТЫЕ ОБЕЩАНИЯ, то автоматически выбирается последнее. И чего там кто не говорил перед этим , во время, или после - факт остаётся фактом: население города доверяет охранять склоны тем, кто максимально заинтересован в дерибане склонов (И.Дмитриев чётко вчера заявил, что "дерибан склонов - это инсинуации ", я бы сказал больше - это *галюцинации* - вот то что посторено, загорожено и т.п. - это всё только кажется... мираж... )

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Если город объявляется курортом мирового значения, то без строительства зданий соответствующего назначения на побережье - это неизбежный процесс, ведь не оставлять побережье в том виде, в котором оно было 50-70-100 лет назад.
> 
> НО, конечно, нужно находить компромисс между стройкой и уничтожением "зеленой" части.


 Опять двадцать пять!))))
Какой курорт мирового значения может располагаться в Северном Причерноморье?
Это же придумать кому-то такую дурость надо было))) И пошла гулять легенда. Про Нью-Москву в Васюках.
А закончится все банальной застройкой уродливыми домами самого красивого парка в городе. И обычные одесситы смогут посмотреть на море по телевизору или попетляв между высоких заборов, пройти в Аркадию и увидеть несколько десятков метров пляжа. Все остальное - дома и придомовые территории.
Вы этого хотите?

----------


## Сергей Дибров

Одесса не была курортом мирового значения, но каким-никаким всесоюзным или хотя бы республиканским - несомненно.

Что давало Одессе такой статус? Санатории и общественные пляжи.

Где санатории? -- Застроили. 
Где пляжи? -- Огораживают и застраивают.

И тут появляются какие-то умники и начинают гадить нам в мозги, что, мол, нужно сделать Одессу курортом мирового значения", и для этого, понимаешь ли, надо срочно застраивать остатки склонов, пляжи и пускать весь городской транспорт обязательно по трассе здоровья.

Ребята, а нет ли у вас с вашими советами желания построиться парами и пойти?

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/stroitelstvo-elektropodstancii-v-odesskom-parke--023034/#comment649874
А результат пришёл!

----------


## serg-shs

У любого зла есть корень. И в него и нужно целиться, поскольку побеги ощипывать - малоеффективно (по правде говоря - вообще неэффективно). По моему мнению, корень зла в отсутствии схем (алгоритма, принципа - не так важно как называется) делигирования полномочий (ну сами посмотрите на списки выше, ну хоть КТО-ТО ИЗ УКАЗАННЫХ какую-то проблему, помимо склонов, [парковки, переходы, тепло в домах..., не говоря о более сложны - рабочих местах и т.п.]хоть кто-то может решить? да ещё и так что б образовалось большинство и что б проблема таки решилась). 
 к СОЖАЛЕНИЮ никакого творчества в этом направлении не заметил

----------


## m-ilya

> Приветствую всех, и приношу извинения тем, кого невольно дезинформировал.
> 
> Итак, управление архитектуры объявило конкурс (хотя могло этого не делать) и позвало всех желающих представить свои проекты концепции развития побережья, которые лягут в основу ДПТ (детального плана территории - следующий после генплана градостроительный документ).
> 
> Пока из всех представленных проектов нашим требованиям (не застраивать берег) отвечает только один - проект сотрудников кафедры архитектуры ОГАСА. 
> Его показали на градсовете, публика встретила аплодисментами, члены градсовета сморщили носики и сказали "Фи" и с тех пор старательно делают вид, что его не было. Естественно, проект, по которому склоны не превращаются в очередную стройку века, уступает в скандальности и зрелищности продуктам творческой жизнедеятельности всяких Глазыриных и Мироненков, и уходит из поля зрения.
> 
> Чтобы исправить ситуацию, было предложено провести еще одну, общественную презентацию, на которой разработчики спокойно покажут и расскажут все, что они думают по этому поводу. 
> 
> ...


 С упомянутым проектом,  вернее его концепцией, можно ознакомится тут:
http://www.ex.ua/view/18430632

----------


## STIVAL

Капец на форуме готовы обсуждать все что угодно, всякую чепуху, а то что осталось от склонов и трассы здоровья всем наплевать (
Может кто то знает, как влиять на это? Может какой то митинг сделать  ?

----------


## SaMoVar

Знаем. Влияем. На митинги не ходим.

----------


## serg-shs

> Капец на форуме готовы обсуждать все что угодно, всякую чепуху, а то что осталось от склонов и трассы здоровья всем наплевать (
> Может кто то знает, как влиять на это? Может какой то митинг сделать  ?


 всем - не всем. Но большинству обитающих в городе - таки наплевать.(нет они хотели б и пляжи были и деревья и ТЗ, но делают... диаметрально противоположные действия - уж лучше бы вообще ничего не делали, чем делать то в чём ничерта не соображают)
митинг - по-английски: встреча, собрание. Да нужно собираться, встречаться. ПОнятно, что тысяч уже не будет, поскольку во главе таких движений становились в 99% провокаторы (или по не знанию или по призванию или ещё как-то). Ну, собрать пару тройку человек, для начала - вполне приемлемо .следите за рекламой, как что узнаем - сообщим. Кстати в понедельник некое собрание было в строй академии, если бы было больше народа - было бы только лучше.

----------


## Sereg_K

Из сегодняшней рассылки с анекдот.ру



> *** Истории ***
> 
> "... но сало надо перепрятать..."
> 
>  Жители испанского города Севилья протестующие против сооружения очередной мечети в их городе придумали, как помочь себе в этой ситуации.
>  Они закопали мертвую свинью на месте, где должна была быть сооружена мечеть, и широко оповестили прессу о своем «злодеянии».
>  Законы ислама запрещают возводить мечети на «испоганенной свиньей земле».
>  Как пишет в своем блоге Arthur Kalmeyer, мусульманской общине ничего не оставалось, как отменить готовый к строительству проект (земля была продана мусульманской общине испанскими государственными органами).
>  Не понадобилось никаких протестов и демонстраций. Суеверия сработали, как часы! )))


  Чего бы нам закопать на склонах, чтобы всякие казлы его не застраивали?

----------


## serg-shs

> Из сегодняшней рассылки с анекдот.ру
>  Чего бы нам закопать на склонах, чтобы всякие казлы его не застраивали?


 кого закопать? хм...

----------


## JN

> Может кто то знает, как влиять на это? Может какой то митинг сделать  ?


 На первый вопрос ответ простой - лучше всего оказать вооруженное сопротивление. Это самый эффективный способ.  :smileflag:  Но общество пока не готово.
Насчет митингов: уже не раз за последние 6 лет организовывались митинги, пикеты и т.п., на них никто не приходил! Не то, чтоб совсем никто, но, в основном, только те, кто и так активно занимается этой темой - 20-30 человек. А остальные одесситы ссылались на работу, отъезды и т.п. Видимо это им важнее. Так что будем пока использовать доступные методы.

----------


## serg-shs

> На первый вопрос ответ простой - лучше всего оказать вооруженное сопротивление. Это самый эффективный способ.  Но общество пока не готово.
> Насчет митингов: уже не раз за последние 6 лет организовывались митинги, пикеты и т.п., на них никто не приходил! Не то, чтоб совсем никто, но, в основном, только те, кто и так активно занимается этой темой - 20-30 человек. А остальные одесситы ссылались на работу, отъезды и т.п. Видимо это им важнее. Так что будем пока использовать* доступные методы*.


 а вообще какие это "доступные методы" (они, кстати, эффективны?)

----------


## Пушкин

> На первый вопрос ответ простой - лучше всего оказать вооруженное сопротивление. Это самый эффективный способ.  Но общество пока не готово.
> Насчет митингов: уже не раз за последние 6 лет организовывались митинги, пикеты и т.п., на них никто не приходил! Не то, чтоб совсем никто, но, в основном, только те, кто и так активно занимается этой темой - 20-30 человек. А остальные одесситы ссылались на работу, отъезды и т.п. Видимо это им важнее. Так что будем пока использовать доступные методы.


  Проблема в мало информативности по поводу очередных митингов - пользуйтесь сарафанным радио так и приходит 20-30 чел. Я очень редко узнаю о планирующемся митинге или встречи какой нибудь инициативной группы. Об свершившемся узнаю постфактум из ТВ... Вот когда был "флэшмоб" по поводу Дома -стены, сколько раз перепостили по всем сайтам - и народ  таки собрался, человек 150-200 тогда пришло, может быть и больше...

----------


## serg-shs

вообще я "качаю берёзу" в этой ветке потому, что я лично заинтересован в парке "Юбилейный" (ну как один миллионный) и если предлагаются варианты: "лучше", но меньше или "лучше" и намного меньше, то лучше вообще никаких вариантов, проектов, концепций и т.п. Мораторий на вообще всякие действия в отношении "юбилейного" (за мораторий платить не нужно, а за проекты и т.п. - надо имного, т.е. многократная потеря). у города миллион проблем (по к-ву жителей  у каждого ни одна проблема есть, кстати) вот и ими нужно заниматься, если уж представляете народ и если сильно неймётся - ну надо сложить деп мандат, т.к. он мешает отстаивать свою собственную точку зрения, которая идёт в разрез с мнением большинства жителей; вне зависимости от их пассивности или активности, ну и пытаться что-то фантазировать как часное лицо.
 гор совет в отставку!

----------


## Jorjic

> вообще я "качаю берёзу" в этой ветке потому, что я лично заинтересован в парке "Юбилейный" (ну как один миллионный) и если предлагаются варианты: "лучше", но меньше или "лучше" и намного меньше, то лучше вообще никаких вариантов, проектов, концепций и т.п. Мораторий на вообще всякие действия в отношении "юбилейного" (за мораторий платить не нужно, а за проекты и т.п. - надо имного, т.е. многократная потеря). у города миллион проблем (по к-ву жителей  у каждого ни одна проблема есть, кстати) вот и ими нужно заниматься, если уж представляете народ и если сильно неймётся - ну надо сложить деп мандат, т.к. он мешает отстаивать свою собственную точку зрения, которая идёт в разрез с мнением большинства жителей; вне зависимости от их пассивности или активности, ну и пытаться что-то фантазировать как часное лицо.
>  гор совет в отставку!


 Горсовет в отставку - это экстремизм, при том бессмысленный. Вон били себя в грудь, отставили Гурвица. Ну так получили Костусева. У них еще скамейка длинная.
А вот мораторий - мысль очень разумная. Ничего такого ай-ай-ай катастрофического там нет. Есть куча проблем намного более важных, я бы сказал - жизненно важных для города.

----------


## serg-shs

А я не сказал, что "отставка гор совета и набор новых". Какая польза от этого совета кроме проблем, которые они целенаправленно и постоянно создают? (воруют, воруют, воруют и воруют, воруют, воруют). Ну вот есть ли такие люди, которым нужен гор совет, ну вот в течении 20 ти лет он как-то помог, как-то решил чего-то? Это что жеребьёвка в виде: кто выиграет получает право неограничено воровать? Пусть и на формирование гор. совета будет наложен мораторий (пока население не научится самоорганизовываться). Я не знаю плохо было бы это или хорошо, но по состоянию на сейчас, такой гор совет, и возможный ему подобный - нафиг не нужен. Ну пусть обранці приучают себя к мысли, что они даже даром никому ни прикаких условиях не нужны  - проворовались и всё - на кислород(хотя правильнее нужно было бы посадить). И поверьте - как-то оно решится, но терпеть воров не нужно, какими бы сверх задачами они не прикрывались. А вот если не остановить хамьё, то оно очень плотно на голову сядет:
*Разгон гор совета и мораторий на его формирование, до тех пор пока не будет собрано не менее 300 000 - 400 000 подписей за возобновление его работы.*

----------


## STIVAL

Если будут какие то сборы желательно тут написать пожалуйста
Может есть еще какой то толковый, думаю не очень хорошо эти вопросы решать тайным голосованием, и не проведя городские слушания

----------


## Jorjic

> *Разгон гор совета и мораторий на его формирование, до тех пор пока не будет собрано не менее 300 000 - 400 000 подписей за возобновление его работы.*


 Извините, Вам известны хоть какие-то прецеденты такого рода?

----------


## m-ilya

> а вообще какие это "доступные методы" (они, кстати, эффективны?)


 О, тут вопрос творческий и широкое поле для деятельности. И вот эту самую "ширину" необходимо  ограничить морально-этическими нормами на которых будет строиться вся деятельность. Речь идет о принципе ненасильственной борьбы, ранее такой подход применялся, и результаты были положительные.

----------


## m-ilya

> Я сейчас доскажу.
> Из представленных на градсовете 7-ми проектов, представители протестующей общественности выделили один, который максимально пытается сохранить и облагородить парк на склонах.
> Дибров организовал общественную презентацию этого проекта, чтоб можно было убедиться в том, что проект именно такой, каким мы его увидели и организовать его поддержку. Приглашаются все желающие:
> "*понедельник
> 15:00*
> Одесса, ул. Дидрихсона, 4 (семиэтажное здание), ауд. 202
> Управление архитектуры горсовета проводит конкурс на лучшую концепцию развития побережья (от "Ланжерона" до 16 ст. Б.Ф.).
> 
> Специалисты кафедры градостроительства ОГАСА разработали проект, который сорвал аплодисменты журналистов и представителей общественности.
> ...


  Вот тезисная концепция, уж извините, что без картинок:

Устойчивое развитие города
В срочном порядке, наложить мораторий на строительство, проектирование
и выдачу разрешительных и согласовательных документов каких либо объектов
на данной территории;
Провести комплексную инвентаризацию и анализ существующего состояния
застройки и земельной собственности по данной территории;
После проведенного комплексного исследования подготовить научно
обоснованную программу-задание на реальное проектирование парковой
территории

Зонирование территории парка
Определившись с общей стратегией развития парка в нашем проекте,
и обозначив основные структурные единицы, дальнейшая подробная
проработка функционального зонирования неразрывно связана с
экономическими векторами развития каждой отдельной части парка, и
вариантами возможного решения.
Рекреационный парк
Развитие существующей сложившейся парковой структуры, как места
спокойного отдыха посетителей; как территории экстенсивного
финансирования:
-мета встреч
-занятия физ. культурой
-спокойный отдых
-прогулочная зона и связующий вектор парка
-формирование среды культурного отдыха
-формирование среды детского отдыха
-ориентировано преимущественно на сезонный режим
работы
-обеспечение безбаръерной среды
Условия
1. Полное сохранение зеленых территорий.
2. Точечное включение благоустройства в структуру парка:
· благоустройство дорог и троп (уличная мебель, информационное обеспечение и навигация);
· формирование разнообразных по насыщенности и функциональности мест;
· использование исключительно существующих зеленых насаждений и сохранение «дикого» парка;
· функциональный градиент неравномерен и привязан к существующим дорогам и тропам;
· сеть инженерного благоустройства развивается исключительно вдоль дорог, обеспечивая необходимое
обслуживание (электрика, канализация) основных магистралей и мест скопления людей. Применение систем автономного
энергообеспечения. Освещение «трассы здоровья» — формирования оси безопасности.
3. Прибрежная зона решается в формате полностью доступного берега
· пирсы обеспечиваются связью с основной прогулочной осью «трассой здоровья»
· благоустройство пляжной зоны минимально
4. Привлечение территориально не привязанной коммерции
Парковые центры и подцентры
Развитие и реорганизация существующей сложившейся парковой
структуры, как места активного отдыха и увеселения.
-зоны проведения массовых мероприятий
-точки привлечения посетителей
-коммерчески активные территории
-связь парка с городом
-обеспечение безбаръерной среды и организация спусков
-сооружения преимущественно всесезонного
обслуживания посетителей
-решение территории как полностью безопасной и
просматриваемой, без глухих участков
Условия
1. Все сооружения в обязательном порядке подчиняются условию о сохранении зеленых насаждений и должны
соответствовать требованиям к парковым строениям, разработанным специалистами при участии общественности
специально для данного участка парка;
2. привлечение коммерции, соответствующей формату конкретной зоны парка (рестораторский бизнес,
спортивные и увеселительные клубы, службы проката (безмоторные транспортные средства, пляжная и парковая
переносная мебель,
3. обеспечение вертикальной связи моря, всех ярусов парка и города путем внедрения внутреннего паркового
транспорта (канатная дорога
4. Обеспечение транспортного обслуживания предприятий (путем режимного доступа к «трассе здоровья» и
другим дорогам, а также постоянного автомобильного доступа к верхним площадкам парковых центров и подцентров)
5. Прибрежная зона сохраняет за собой преимущество открытых пляжей, в дополнение к этому организуется
набережная терраса с точечным сервисным обеспечением
Транспортные связи
Благодаря ограничению распространения урбанизированных зон вдоль
берега, не возникает необходимости постоянного транспортного
обеспечения всей протяженности парка. Система сервисного
обслуживания может производиться:
 1. Обеспечение парковки вне зеленой зоны парка, в
районе парковых центров и подцентров;
 2. с помощью транспортных средств малых габаритов;
 3. в режимном формате (ограниченное количество
проходов автотранспорта во время активного посещения,
ночные часы работы, включение в график прохода по
маршруту электрокаров внутреннего обслуживания);
 4. для перевоза пассажиров вдоль берега и к точкам
связи парка и города (пересадочным узлам на городской
общественный транспорт), могут применяться электрокары
Форматы привлечения коммерции
1. Максимальное развитие коммерческого сервисного обслуживания со стороны
организации, непосредственно руководящей парком;
2. Разработка программ единовременной аренды небольших участков зеленой зоны
парка, без её уничтожения и порчи, под проведение мероприятий либо размещение
коммерческих структур;
3. Разработка программ аренды участков в парковых центрах и подцентрах, на
территории, отведенной под сооружения;
4. Разработка программ эксплуатации инженерного обеспечения (дороги, вода,
канализация, электрика);
5. Разработка программ сотрудничества с организациями, занимающиеся проведением
массовых мероприятий;
6. Разработка программ содействия развитию парка от бизнеса, выгодного
расположенного к парковой территории;
7. Включение в программу городского развития условия о благоустройстве и содержании
прилегающих (или отдельных) зон парка;
18. Спонсорская программа сотрудничества.
Конкретные предложения
  · Развитие структур проката не моторизированных транспортных
средств (велосипеды, самокаты, скейты, ролики, плавсредства,
парковая и пляжная переносная мебель, гимнастические коврики,
наборы для пикника, и т. д.);
  · Услуги хранения вещей;
  · Платная парковка на верхнем ярусе, граничащим с городом;
  · Сеть мобильной кухни: 1) сама кухня-ресторан в парковом центре
или подцентре, а по всей территории парка работает служба
доставки еды, или доставки клиента к ресторану; 2) мобильные
киоски (мороженое, напитки, фаст-фуд);
  · Контролируемое размещение рекламы;
  · Культурно-развлекательный досуг;
  · Система штрафов.
Программа реновации парка
Мы рассматриваем «Одесские склоны» как часть системы парков
Одессы, и считаем, что единственным субъектом, полностью заинтере-
сованным в развитии этой территории как парка, является сам город.
Исходя из этого, мы предполагаем, что для развития парка необходима
такая стратегия:

Формирование единой организации, занимающейся развитием парковых и зеленых зон города,
заинтересованных исключительно в их развитии:
· Определение структуры организации:
i. Административный аппарат;
ii. Обслуживающий персонал;
iii. Система сотрудничества с сторонними предприятиями;
iv. Формирование отделов, закрепленных за конкретными парковыми единицами;
v. Определение необходимости территориального расположения отделов в данных местах;
vi. Разработка графика обслуживания парковых единиц.
Разработка комплексной программы сотрудничества на взаимовыгодных условиях:
o Сезонные наемные работники по обслуживанию посетителей;
o Сезонные наемные работники по обслуживанию парка;
o Постоянный персонал;
o Система сотрудничества с образовательными организациями (ВУЗы — участие в разработке
проектных решений (архитектура, искусство, экономика, менеджмент, дендрология, инженерные решения
и др. — сфера реализации научных, дипломных и курсовых работ — внедрение), школы и дошкольные
учреждения — привлечение учеников к пропаганде городской и парковой культуры;
o Система сотрудничества с общественными организациями;
Разработка программы сотрудничества с коммерческими организациями
Формирование общественного мнения как для поддержки инициатив по сохранению парка, так и
для креативных мероприятий, направленных на обмен мнениями и пожеланиями между горожанами и
проектировщиками — программа соучастия:
· Пропаганда защиты парков:
i. Привлечение политических и общественных организаций
ii. Селекция специалистов из общественности
· Пропаганда соучастия
i. Расчёт социальных выгод для соучастников
ii. Организация рекламной компании
· Пропаганда городской культуры (парковой культуры)
i. Привлечение к пропаганде учебных учреждений
· Разработка программы волонтерской работы в парках
Разработка проекта
· Всестороннее соучастие;
Научный анализ существующего положения;
· Разработка стратегии реализации проекта с учетом максимальной экономии и минимизации
финансовых затрат;
· Точное юридическое определение всех зон парка;
· Формирование правил пользования парковыми зонами;
· Формирование правил пользования зелеными насаждениями и элементами благоустройства;
· Определение этапов развития парка;
· Разработка проекта первой очереди реализации;
· Поэтапное формирование социальной среды парка.
i. Для обеспечения безопасности необходимо соблюдать условия хорошо просматриваемой
территории: 1) освещенность главной дороги «трассы здоровья»; 2) присутствие людей (привлечение
людей посредством расширения сервисных услуг, проведение культурных мероприятий, формирование
«дружелюбной» среды; 3) патрулирование и видеоконтроль непопулярных доступных территорий; 4)
режимный доступ к неохраняемым территориям (недопущение размещения точки притяжения вдали от
контролируемой территории); 5) контроль нарушений общественного правопорядка и безопасности;
ii. Для обеспечения круглогодичной актуальности, необходимо предусмотреть систему мероприятий
по обеспечению привлекательности какого-либо места парка. Обеспечить требуемыми в данный сезон
элементами благоустройства.




Прежде всего мы должны сказать, что современное состояние и развитие одесского
побережья является острейшей проблемой города. И требует не просто практических
блиц-концепций, а серьезного комплексного научного исследования и разработку
принципов и методов градостроительной организации ландшафта, что в свою очередь
позволит решать важные практические задачи.
Для современной градостроительной культуры идеальным состоянием города
является модель устойчивого развития
К признакам и проблемам которые необходимо решить для его достижения относятся
1 воссоздание природного комплекса ,оздоровление окружающей среды, отказ
от строительства на участках зеленых насаждений
2 приоретет общественного транспорта и велосипеда над индивидуальным
транспортом, а велосипедного и пешеходного движения над автомобильным,
внедрение энергосберегающих технологий в коммунальное хозяйство.
3-воссоздание социально-психологического климата доброжелательного
соседства.
Поскольку все города отличаются друг от друга, каждый город
должен найти свой собственный путь к устойчивому
развитию.
Одесса — город уникальный, и единственный в Европе,
имеющий такую длинную зеленую береговую морскую зону со
склонами свободными от застройки. С другой стороны,
сравнительный графоаналитический градостроительный анализ
зеленых зон городов мира дал результат не в пользу Одессы.
Ÿ неурегулирована связь города и моря;
Ÿ неблагоустроены точки взаимопроникновения парка
и города;
Ÿ не структурирована территория парка;
Ÿ сложное административно-территориальные
зонирование;
Ÿ отсутствие стратегии развития парков;
Ÿ утерян социально-психологический климат
доброжелательного соседства.
Суть нашей концепции развития побережья – однозначно как рекреационно
парковая зона.
Это максимальное воссоздание, развитие, благоустройство природного
комплекса.
Минимализация и локализация урбанизированных участков.
Вывод за пределы парковой зоны автомобильного транспорта.
Организация удобных, эстетически и экологически комфортных связей
города с побережьем с учитетом визуальных точек раскрытия как на море,
так и морской фасад.
Организация водного общественного транспорта.
Все вопросы данной концепции решаются исходя из особенностей
исторического развития, сложившихся градостроительных, архитектурных и
культурных традиций Одессы.

Пресс-релиз

Ученые Архитектурно-художественного института ОГАСА 
презентовали свою концепцию развития одесского побережья
Модель устойчивого развития 
26 ноября 2012 года. — В Одесской государственной академии строительства и архитектуры состоялась общественная презентация проекта концепции развития одесского побережья, разработанного сотрудниками кафедры градостроительства и кафедра зданий и сооружений Архитектурно-художественного института ОГАСА.
Разработчики проекта представили свое видение развития одесского побережья от пляжа «Ланжерон» до 16 станции Большого Фонтана. Ключевой особенностью данной концепции является сохранение зеленой зоны и пляжей в виде общедоступной рекреационно-парковой территории, открытой для отдыха горожан.
В частности, проект предусматривает:
1 - Воссоздание природного комплекса, оздоровление окружающей среды, отказ от строительства на участках зеленых насаждений;
2 - приоритет общественного, преимущественно электротранспорта, над индивидуальными транспортными средствами. Культивирование и развитие велосипедного, роликового движения как элемент оздоровления, активного отдыха, сообщения, внедрение энергосберегающих технологий в коммунальное хозяйство.
3 - Воссоздание социально-психологического климата доброжелательного соседства.
4 - Вывод за пределы парковой зоны автомобильного транспорта. 
5 - Минимализация и локализация урбанизированных участков.
6 - Организация удобных, эстетически и экологически комфортных связей города с побережьем, учитывая все визуальные точки раскрытия как на море ,так и морской фасад. 
7 - Организация водного общественного транспорта.
Все  вопросы данной концепции решаются исходя из особенностей исторического развития, сложившихся градостроительных, архитектурных и культурных традиций Одессы. 

Присутствующие в зале депутаты, журналисты, представители общественных организаций и неравнодушные одесситы высоко оценили заложенные в проекте решения. По мнению принявших участие в обсуждении, максимальное сохранение общедоступной зеленой зоны — это оптимальный способ использования побережья в интересах территориальной громады.

Авторы проекта разработали концепцию в предельно сжатые сроки в рамках конкурса, объявленного управлением архитектуры и градостроительства Одесского горсовета, и представили членам градостроительного совета 14 ноября 2012 года. Победитель конкурса будет установлен путем тайного голосования, и лучшая концепция станет основой для разработки плана детальной планировки прибрежной территории.
Авторский коллектив:
Дир. АХИ ОГАСА, Докт. Арх. Проф. Уренев В. П.
Зав. Каф град.,  канд. Арх. До. Савицкая О. С.
Ст. преп. Каф. Град. Беликова М. В.
Асс. каф. Градостроительства. Чумаченко А. Н.
Асп. Каф. Зданий и сооружений Вербич. К. А.
Асс. каф. Градостроительства Румилец. Т. С.
Студенты гр. А-601с:
Волина-Данилова В. И.
Гусак М. П.
Мартюк А. В.
Муляр В. О.
Фиронова В. В.

----------


## serg-shs

> Извините, Вам известны хоть какие-то прецеденты такого рода?


 да полно - от октября 1917 "караул устал" до всевозможных "вёсен". Никак такое явление физическим законам не противоречит - соответственно возможно с высокой долей вероятности. Вообще многие цели - это не самоцель, а только механизм. 
Н-е к-во оригинальных лозунгов имеюх потенциальную возможность распространиться  (например "вирусной рекламой*" в основном из-за своей необычности). в определённой (иногда случайной), не известной оппоненту последовательности творят чудеса. 
[*в общесм-то не важно как человек относится к той или иной идее - он её распространяет, ну зацепила она его как-то. Ну а дальше идея получает лигитимность]
Ну не коворя о том, что реальными носителями власти являются человеческие массы и если верхушка (читай - выскочки) теряют реальные рычаги манипуклирования, то...

----------


## serg-shs

> О, тут вопрос творческий и широкое поле для деятельности. И вот эту самую "ширину" необходимо  ограничить морально-этическими нормами на которых будет строиться вся деятельность. Речь идет о принципе ненасильственной борьбы, ранее такой подход применялся, и результаты были положительные.


 ничего не понял, но главное, что б Вы понимали  :smileflag:

----------


## m-ilya

> ничего не понял, но главное, что б Вы понимали


 Тут в двух словах не рассказать, можно сослаться на базовую концепция ненасильственной борьбы (в поисковик заведите "Ахимса"),
но связь с экозащитной и противозастроечной деятельностью там совершенно не очевидна, хотя однозначно есть.
Я по мере возможности постараюсь отдельно описать теорию и практику Ахимсы  на примерах и в связи с борьбой за сохранение "Юбилейного".
Но это лирическое отступление, какие мнения по поводу концепции что я процитировал выше

----------


## serg-shs

> Тут в двух словах не рассказать, можно сослаться на базовую концепция ненасильственной борьбы (в поисковик заведите "Ахимса"),
> но связь с экозащитной и противозастроечной деятельностью там совершенно не очевидна, хотя однозначно есть.
> Я по мере возможности постараюсь отдельно описать теорию и практику Ахимсы  на примерах и в связи с борьбой за сохранение "Юбилейного".
> Но это лирическое отступление, какие мнения по поводу концепции что я процитировал выше


  Вообще любая борьба - насильственная, ненасильственная, умно-думательная и т.п. и т.д. требует чётких и координированных действий (ну это так - отступление).
Из концепции приемлю только:



> В срочном порядке, *наложить мораторий на строительство, проектирование
> и выдачу разрешительных и согласовательных документов каких либо объектов
> на данной территории*;
> Провести комплексную инвентаризацию и анализ существующего состояния
> застройки и земельной собственности по данной территории;


 всё остальное никак не подходит - вы серьёзно хотите выиграть у шуллеров используя какие-то там правила, стратегию и т.п. ?
(на Слободке, когда какой-то залётный "заигрывался и лихо выигрывал", то ударялся головой о дверной косяк, а пальчики его попадали опять же в закрывающиеся двери - и оно, по большому счёту, единственно правильное решение)

----------


## Эрик

> ... если верхушка (читай - выскочки) теряют реальные рычаги манипуклирования, то...


 Да одесская власть(читай Костусев)полностью потеряла власть над городом.Пару примеров:трасса здоровья открыта и по ней рассекают авто рядовых граждан(читай жлобов),будки,тн мафы,ставят где хотят и кто хочет и власть бессильна убрать незаконные рассадники пьянства и мусора.Кто же управляет Одессой?И куда мы идём?

----------


## serg-shs

> Да одесская власть(читай Костусев)полностью потеряла власть над городом.Пару примеров:трасса здоровья открыта и по ней рассекают авто рядовых граждан(читай жлобов),будки,тн мафы,ставят где хотят и кто хочет и власть бессильна убрать незаконные рассадники пьянства и мусора.Кто же управляет Одессой?И куда мы идём?


 насаление имеет водку, значит власть или её подобие имеют лигитимность (может они так и задумывали). Но средства и на водку имеют свойство заканчиваться.

----------


## m-ilya

> Вообще любая борьба - насильственная, ненасильственная, умно-думательная и т.п. и т.д. требует чётких и координированных действий (ну это так - отступление).
> Из концепции приемлю только:
> 
> всё остальное никак не подходит - вы серьёзно хотите выиграть у шуллеров используя какие-то там правила, стратегию и т.п. ?
> (на Слободке, когда какой-то залётный "заигрывался и лихо выигрывал", то ударялся головой о дверной косяк, а пальчики его попадали опять же в закрывающиеся двери - и оно, по большому счёту, единственно правильное решение)


 К сожалению, тут неуместны долгие беседы на тему Ахимсы и ненасильственной борьбы в связи с экозащитной деятельностью. Но моя глубокая убежденность - без этого, без глубокого понимания причин, упомянутых основ и глубинных целей этой деятельности мы будем заниматься чем-то поверхностным и малозначащим как с точки зрения результатов вообще, так и пользы для каждого отдельного участника движения.

----------


## serg-shs

> К сожалению, тут неуместны долгие беседы на тему Ахимсы и ненасильственной борьбы в связи с экозащитной деятельностью. Но моя глубокая убежденность - без этого, *без глубокого понимания причин, упомянутых основ и глубинных целей этой деятельности* мы будем заниматься чем-то поверхностным и малозначащим как с точки зрения результатов вообще, так и пользы для каждого отдельного участника движения.


 не, ну понятно, что "без понимания" - никак (незнаю, может кто-то чего-то понял, потому как я не понял всю глубину наших глубин  ) Просто если Вы общаетесь даже с сотней человек нужно говорить чётко - програмно и МАЛО  (это везде так)

----------


## m-ilya

По поводу концепции пректа, в таком тезисном виде, на мой взгляд, все соответствует целям сохранения парка, хотелось бы видеть мнения других форумчан.

----------


## m-ilya

> не, ну понятно, что "без понимания" - никак (незнаю, может кто-то чего-то понял, потому как я не понял всю глубину наших глубин  ) Просто если Вы общаетесь даже с сотней человек нужно говорить чётко - програмно и МАЛО  (это везде так)


 О таких вещах достаточно говорить с активистами, и не имеет никакого смысла озвучивать это массам. Ну а тут, как я писал выше, говорить об этом неуместно, но упомянать нужно обязательно. Видимо, нужно где-то отдельно описать мое ИМХО на эту тему.

----------


## serg-shs

> По поводу концепции пректа, в таком тезисном виде, *на мой взгляд*, все соответствует целям сохранения парка, хотелось бы видеть мнения других форумчан.


 вот в том-то и дело, что больше пары сотен слов люди не воспринимают и всегда будет вариант "ну вроде как все ничего", а по-факту... ну посмотрите список депутатов: совершенно ясно, что если бы они не вливали деньги (разными способами) в предвыборную программу, то фиг куда бы попали. и так же ясно, что вливали для того, что б отбить и сверху еще добавить. и лучше не меньше чем в 10-20 ть раз больше (это ж не городской голова Новосельский). Склоны - прекрасный вариант для дерибана. Ну с чего вдруг они примут чего-то такого, что б их нельзя будет раздирибанить? 
 поэтому - захотели "тайно избирать" (читай - украсть и что б не знали типа кто), ну значит - ПОШЛИ ВОН ИЗ ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛЬСКИХ ОРГАНОВ  (поскольку представляете интересы диаметрально противоположные интересам жителей города (которые еще те мудрецы, блин...)) и на все действия на склонах - мораторий (или есть надежда, что концепцию примут и чего-то заплатят, на разработку проекта ? - ну если так, то так и говорите - никакого криминала в этом нет. всякий труд должен быть оплачен)

----------


## m-ilya

> вот в том-то и дело, что больше пары сотен слов люди не воспринимают и всегда будет вариант "ну вроде как все ничего", а по-факту... ну посмотрите список депутатов: совершенно ясно, что если бы они не вливали деньги (разными способами) в предвыборную программу, то фиг куда бы попали. и так же ясно, что вливали для того, что б отбить и сверху еще добавить. и лучше не меньше чем в 10-20 ть раз больше (это ж не городской голова Новосельский). Склоны - прекрасный вариант для дерибана. Ну с чего вдруг они примут чего-то такого, что б их нельзя будет раздирибанить? 
>  поэтому - захотели "тайно избирать" (читай - украсть и что б не знали типа кто), ну значит - ПОШЛИ ВОН ИЗ ПРЕДСТАВИТЕЛЬСКИХ ОРГАНОВ  (поскольку представляете интересы диаметрально противоположные интересам жителей города (которые еще те мудрецы, блин...)) и на все действия на склонах - мораторий (или есть надежда, что концепцию примут и чего-то заплатят, на разработку проекта ? - ну если так, то так и говорите - никакого криминала в этом нет. всякий труд должен быть оплачен)


 Естественно, разработка проекта стоит денег, но какое это имеет касательство к нашей позиции об обязательном сохранении парка я не знаю.
Надежда есть всегда, если вы про перспективу принятия проекта сохраняющего парк.

----------


## serg-shs

для сохранения парка проект не нужен! кто вообще сказал, что нужен  проект (воообще что нужен проект) ? - это манипуляция. Для сохранения парка нужен Мораторий на действия в парке! а более точно - ЗАПРЕТ на действия в парке!  и всё

----------


## Black_Shef

Как раз сейчас по каналу "Круг" идет прямой эфир на данную тему.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Из сегодняшней рассылки с анекдот.ру
>  Чего бы нам закопать на склонах, чтобы всякие казлы его не застраивали?


 много-много фугасов. И пусть застраивают)))

----------


## serg-shs

склоны - это коллективная собственность , т.е. и одна миллионная часть их моя. И эту простую идею и нужно конвертировать. Ну а дальше - кто как к своей собственности (даже при долевом участии) относится

----------


## Milkaway

... много лет директор Музея Паустовского пытается сохранить от разных алчных тварей небольшой участок земли прямо над склонами по ул. Черноморской, где и находится сам музей - многочисленные попытки превратить его в сквер Паустовского, насколько я знаю, пока ни к чему конкретному не привели ... всё от кого это зависит - только обещают ... но директор упорно и целенаправленно что называется ,, не сдаёт и пяди земли,, - то раскопки старинных дач там смог организовать, чтобы был повод в будущем сделать в том месте исторический комплекс, то в очередные выборы при помощи депутатов пробил детскую площадку, то высадил с помощью своих сотрудников, друзей музея и местных жителей молодые деревца, которые в скорости кто-то поломал (кто?), то уже совсем недавно поставили в том скверике напротив музея поклонный крест - открывал его  Агафангел лично (о как! ) - крест так просто не сломаешь, как деревца ... *одним словом человек борется любыми доступными законными способами ... 
*... на прямой вопрос - в тём причина такого затягивания вопроса со сквером - был получен не менее прямой ответ: рядом уже есть зелёная зона - парк Шевченко ... (но истинные причины, естественно, никто не называл) ...

----------


## m-ilya

> ... *одним словом человек борется любыми доступными законными способами ... 
> *...


  Отличный пример! практика вместо тории.

----------


## m-ilya

И мы имеем возможность приступить к практической деятельности. Есть концепция проекта однозначно сохраняющая парк. Прошу всех заинтересованных изучить концепцию (выкладывал на форум, см. выше) и изложить свое мнение, очень хорошо бы замечания и предложения.
 serg-shs, ваше мнение понял, считаю надо изучить и другие мнения.

----------


## serg-shs

> И мы имеем возможность приступить к практической деятельности. Есть концепция проекта однозначно сохраняющая парк. Прошу всех заинтересованных изучить концепцию (выкладывал на форум, см. выше) и изложить свое мнение, очень хорошо бы замечания и предложения.
>  serg-shs, ваше мнение понял, считаю *надо изучить и другие мнения*.


  Да, конечно. (я не притендую на глашатая от масс  )

----------


## Odnababka

> Конечно не оставлять в том виде. Расширить трассу здоровья (пешеходы уже с трудом разминаются с велосипедистами), облагородить парк, насыпать дорожки (белым гранитом) для пеших прогулок. Высадить еще растений для дизайна, кое-где могли бы быть скульптуры (одесские дизайнеры могут посоревноваться), декоративные мостики. Скамеек нужно добавить.  Большая ротонда для оркестра, открытая сцена для проведения фестивалей, добавить детских и спортивных площадок (тоже дизайнерских).


 100 % Я за такую концепцию.

----------


## Эрик

> 100 % Я за такую концепцию.


 Если вы за такую концепцию,то почему молчите когда нам плюют в лицо захватами побережья и концепциями "всё только для меня(ведь я успел украсть много денег)"и оставляют на побережье города Одессы вот это [IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]Пару комментариев к последним фото.На них бывший городской пляж "Лагуна",проданный одному "меценату" гурвицем под застройку хатынками под видом "санатория",а теперь достраиваемый депутатом Верховной Рады под себя Хмельницким и, верхушка одной из пяти двадцатипятиэтажек,строящихся на Французском б-ре Сиконом.За этого урода архитектору этого здания ещё и премию дали,видимо учитывая тот факт,что узенький ФБ теперь полностью встанет в пробках тысяч владельцев авто этого комплекса.Про архитектуру венца этого "*ТВАР*ения" судите сами.И ещё говорят ,что Одесса не особенный город.Ещё какой особенный!!!

----------


## Odnababka

99 % одесситов против, в город уродуют.  Какие у нас есть пути повлиять на ситуацию? Наверное, только МАССОВЫЕ акции протеста. Но одесситы на это не способно, ну не французы мы, чтобы сразу на демонстрации.  Поэтому, маемо, що маемо.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Forbes назвал дюжину владельцев самых лакомых кусков побережья Одессы

http://od.vgorode.ua/news/146652

----------


## Эрик

> Forbes назвал дюжину владельцев самых лакомых кусков побережья Одессы
> 
> http://od.vgorode.ua/news/146652


  Да,читали мы сию новость.Летел я несколько лет назад с одним из подобных в самолёте из Вены.Правда побережье осталось только в названии его "рогов и копыт",а всю свою способность он вложил в махазины!В эконом классе сидело ОНО с женой(с уже миллионным состоянием тоже в эконом классе летело -экономный,однако!) и опавшими волосами на спине,обрамляющей лысеющую голову выпускника одесского ОИСИ(строительного института в прошлом,а теперь Академии - все банановые страны отличаются изобилием академий!).И задумался я -почему есть такие жадные люди,обладающие миллионами и супермаркетами и кидающими простых одесситов на ниве новостроя ?А теперь  уходящими на выборы в Верховную Раду в другие регионы(типа Измаила),чтобы здесь не заплевали предвыборные плакаты -здесь он уже кинул всех,а там ещё только собирается.Не знаете как его фамилия?

----------


## Олег.Л

Столько "хороших" новостей сегодня с побережья...

http://rupor.od.ua/news/Vice-gubernator-Malin-nachal-nezakonnuyu-lichnuy-023053

http://dumskaya.net/news/v-megsezone-odesskie-plyagi-zalivayut-betonom-la-023152/

----------


## serg-shs

Ну а чего бы и нет? "Доверие - оправдаем!!! прямо щассс"

симпатяга, блин

----------


## нвн

> 99 % одесситов против, в город уродуют.  Какие у нас есть пути повлиять на ситуацию? Наверное, только МАССОВЫЕ акции протеста. Но одесситы на это не способно, ну не французы мы, чтобы сразу на демонстрации.  Поэтому, маемо, що маемо.


 Странно. Получается 1% хватает, что бы избирать и переизбирать депутатов типа Кивалова и мэров типа Костусева.

МАССОВЫЕ акции? Зачем если 99% против уродств, можно просто шапками забросать?
Однако боюсь, что цифра завышена на порядок.
Если бы было 99% то достаточно было бы, например в интернете обнародовать  имена, пароли и явки физических и юридических лиц, виновных в этих уродствах, объявить им бойкот, и также бойкот тем, кто не объявит бойкот им, а не пребывать творческом поиске способов повлиять на ситуацию.

----------


## Пушкин

Парк останется, или? 
http://dumskaya.net/news/gradsovet-vybral-luchshuyu-koncepciyu-razvitiya--023182/

----------


## Пушкин

> Forbes назвал дюжину владельцев самых лакомых кусков побережья Одессы
> 
> http://od.vgorode.ua/news/146652


  Писавшие явно не в курсе - есть пару мест не правды в этой статье...

----------


## GAK

> ... много лет директор Музея Паустовского пытается сохранить от разных алчных тварей небольшой участок земли прямо над склонами по ул. Черноморской, где и находится сам музей - многочисленные попытки превратить его в сквер Паустовского, насколько я знаю, пока ни к чему конкретному не привели ... всё от кого это зависит - только обещают ... но директор упорно и целенаправленно что называется ,, не сдаёт и пяди земли,, -  *одним словом человек борется любыми доступными законными способами ... 
> *... на прямой вопрос - в чём причина такого затягивания вопроса со сквером - был получен не менее прямой ответ: рядом уже есть зелёная зона - парк Шевченко ... (но истинные причины, естественно, никто не называл) ...


  На устройство сквера в бюджет города заложили почти 100,0 тыс грн., но когда дошёл вопрос до проектирования, то "оказалось", что сделать это невозможно, т.к. смежный парк"Юбилейный" или то, что от него осталось, не имеет границ, а потому любой проект по скверу Паустовского утвердить будет невозможно.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Парк останется, или? 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/gradsovet-vybral-luchshuyu-koncepciyu-razvitiya--023182/


 Скорее "или".
Концепция у них отдельно а парк, вернее его застройка - отдельно(((

----------


## Сидоренко

«МЫ ПРОТИВ ПРОДАЖИ ОДЕССЫ» 
10 декабря 2012г. в понедельник в 14 час. 00 мин. по адресу: г. Одесса, Думская площадь 1,  состоится большой  митинг, проводимый общественными организациями нашего города. Приглашаются ВСЕ одесситы, которые выступают  против распродажи коммунальных предприятий Одессы! Приглашаются ВСЕ кто против уничтожения Одессы!
 За последние годы прошла волна незаконной приватизации коммунальных предприятий Одессы. Без нашего согласия было продано побережье, проданы рынки, аэропорт, водоканал, дома культуры и стадионы, сегодня наших детей лишают парусной школы. Депутаты хотят принять Генеральный план города, который уничтожит наши склоны и  исторический центр Одессы! Этому беспределу необходимо сказать НЕТ!
 Акция пройдет при любой погоде! МЫ приглашаем всех одесситов, представителей общественных и политических организаций, гостей города, всем кому не безразлична судьба нашего славного города  Одессы!   Приди 10 декабря 2012г. в 14 час. 00 мин.  защити Одессу, свой дом, свое будущее! Пригласи с собой своих близких, друзей, знакомых, простых одесситов! Стань рядом с теми, кто борется ЗА ВСЮ ОДЕССУ!

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> «МЫ ПРОТИВ ПРОДАЖИ ОДЕССЫ» 
> 10 декабря 2012г. в понедельник в 14 час. 00 мин. по адресу: г. Одесса, Думская площадь 1,  состоится большой  митинг, проводимый общественными организациями нашего города. Приглашаются ВСЕ одесситы, которые выступают  против распродажи коммунальных предприятий Одессы! Приглашаются ВСЕ кто против уничтожения Одессы!
>  За последние годы прошла волна незаконной приватизации коммунальных предприятий Одессы. Без нашего согласия было продано побережье, проданы рынки, аэропорт, водоканал, дома культуры и стадионы, сегодня наших детей лишают парусной школы. Депутаты хотят принять Генеральный план города, который уничтожит наши склоны и  исторический центр Одессы! Этому беспределу необходимо сказать НЕТ!
>  Акция пройдет при любой погоде! МЫ приглашаем всех одесситов, представителей общественных и политических организаций, гостей города, всем кому не безразлична судьба нашего славного города  Одессы!   Приди 10 декабря 2012г. в 14 час. 00 мин.  защити Одессу, свой дом, свое будущее! Пригласи с собой своих близких, друзей, знакомых, простых одесситов! Стань рядом с теми, кто борется ЗА ВСЮ ОДЕССУ!


  Придет, как обычно, полторы калеки. Наше правительство чихать хотело на все эти митинги!

----------


## olegory_

> Придет, как обычно, полторы калеки. Наше правительство чихать хотело на все эти митинги!


  А какие есть идеи как можно расшевелить народ, что бы он стал активней участвовать? Правительству может и начхать: проект глубоководного отката, аэропорт. А местечковых "князьков" строят: парк ильича+зоопарк, дом стена, стройка в парке Победы. Это то что вспомнилось. Так что нельзя сказать, что все это зря.

----------


## m-ilya

> Парк останется, или? 
> http://dumskaya.net/news/gradsovet-vybral-luchshuyu-koncepciyu-razvitiya--023182/


 Типа: "Народ хочет парк?  Мы им сделаем парк!" Весьма подозрительно, что они вот так взяли и  согласились на проект парка без застройки.
Особенно после этой фразы "... В каждом из победивших проектов есть значительная доля положительных позиций. Однако не исключены и варианты, при которых некоторые моменты из этих проектов придется упустить», — сказал Николай Базан."

----------


## serg-shs

> Типа: "Народ хочет парк?  Мы им сделаем парк!" Весьма подозрительно, что они вот так взяли и  согласились на проект парка без застройки.
> Особенно после этой фразы "... В каждом из победивших проектов есть значительная доля положительных позиций. Однако не исключены и варианты, при которых некоторые моменты из этих проектов придется упустить», — сказал Николай Базан."


 Уррррррррррррррра!  можно ликовать Выбран проект который МИНИМАЛЬНО УНИЧТОЖАЕТ ЗЕЛЁНЫЕ НАСАЖДЕНИЯ И Т.П. ЗАЩИТНИКИ ЗАЩИТИЛИ ЗАЩИЩАЕМОЕ, НАРОДОНАСЕЛЕНИЕ ЛИКУЕТ, РАДУЕТСЯ ВОССТОРГАЕТСЯ (бросает в воздух кепчики) (ща выростут новострои на територии "не парковой", а в зоне "незаконного зароста деревьев")  У меня вот только вопрос: а так что б ничего не трогать можно было бы? или никак? ну вот ничего не принимать, никаких проектов, никакой ... херни.

----------


## serg-shs

> Придет, как обычно, полторы калеки. Наше правительство чихать хотело на все эти митинги!


 А Вам то какое дело сколько придёт? и кто и как на это будет чхать? Вы решили придти - приходите, а дальше будем жить - будем посмотреть.

----------


## Пушкин

> Уррррррррррррррра!  можно ликовать Выбран проект который МИНИМАЛЬНО УНИЧТОЖАЕТ ЗЕЛЁНЫЕ НАСАЖДЕНИЯ И Т.П. ЗАЩИТНИКИ ЗАЩИТИЛИ ЗАЩИЩАЕМОЕ, НАРОДОНАСЕЛЕНИЕ ЛИКУЕТ, РАДУЕТСЯ ВОССТОРГАЕТСЯ (бросает в воздух кепчики) (ща выростут новострои на територии "не парковой", а в зоне "незаконного зароста деревьев")  У меня вот только вопрос: а так что б ничего не трогать можно было бы? или никак? ну вот ничего не принимать, никаких проектов, никакой ... херни.


  Нет нельзя, склоны и пляжи парка "Юбилейный" требуют укрепления и благоустройства, но не застройки. Считаю что Горсовет должен согласиться что парк это парк и поставить точку в этом вопросе...

----------


## serg-shs

> Нет нельзя, склоны и пляжи парка "Юбилейный" требуют укрепления и благоустройства, но не застройки. Считаю что Горсовет должен согласиться что парк это парк и поставить точку в этом вопросе...


 именно поэтому пляжи заливают бетоном интенсивнейшим образом сразу после "типа победы"? и как-то не видят этого в рог совете...

----------


## Пушкин

> именно поэтому пляжи заливают бетоном интенсивнейшим образом сразу после "типа победы"? и как-то не видят этого в рог совете...


  я разве об этом, то что горсовет плохой - это все знают, но разве что то изменится если мы это будем повторять как мантру? Приходите сегодня На Думскую площадь в 14.00, давайте хоть покажем что мы можем не только трендеть...

----------


## serg-shs

> я разве об этом, то что горсовет плохой - это все знают, но разве что то изменится если мы это будем повторять как мантру? Приходите сегодня На Думскую площадь в 14.00, давайте хоть покажем что мы можем не только трендеть...


 ну в 14-00 никак, а чуть позже-вполне. А чего не придти? может таки получится. потрендим

----------


## serg-shs

> На Троєщині протестувальники знесли паркан будмайданчика
> Неділя, 09 грудня 2012, 20:31
> 
> У неділю близько 150 молодих осіб у масках протягом 30 хвилин повністю розтрощили паркан довкола будівельного майданчика на Троєщині.
> 
> Активісти називають себе ініціативною групою, яка виступає проти будівництва ресторанно-готельного комплексу на Бальзака 54-А.
> Укр. правда


 http://www.pravda.com.ua/photo-video/2012/12/9/6979067/
это, кстати

----------


## bimerr

По Граду за склоны срач...

----------


## serg-shs

град - канал кактуса (ну пока за него отрабатывает денежки)
________________________
типа митинг типа напомнил:
"...в вашем возрасте нужно научиться врать как следует, а то что за любительство: я не видел, я не говорил…" (х.ф."Гостья из будущего").
Конечно спасибо за трогательные речи "за упокой" ну и пугалки на минут 10 - 20ть от каждого причём такое ощущение, что ораторы взялись отработать не меньше означеного времени и жуют, ну что б заполнить "эфирное время". В общем как всегда: обидели привозных, а они ж всю жизнь для Одессы, для людей... оно то конечно понятно, что при новых смотрящих "привоза" усё подорожает, но чего-то спасать привозных никак не тянет...  
 В общем -хз. 
В общем как-то так сложилось, что особо призывать к светлым идеям товарищества никого не нужно было, ну я и не призывал...
 а по поводу кино: ну что за любительство: мы собрались не для политических амбиций, не для личной выгоды... 
*%(;*?№")"_  , а для чего? 
я лично шёл исключительно для полит амбиций и личной выгоды: хочу что б нынешние политики были заменены другими, лучше теми с кем знаком лично и могу им доверять (это ррраз), хочу что б склоны были моими в 1/1000000 части и я с этого имел КОРЫСТЬ в виде воздуха и моря (это дддва)
[ну и этот митинг - частичный ответ на вопрос почуму митинги не столь популярны, хоть обсудить есть много чего...]
Ну а так - промялся, и уже хорошо.

----------


## m-ilya

У людей отнимают кормушку, возможно единственную кормушку,больше никак они на пропитание не заработают. Вот тут у них и проснулся гражданский инстинкт, сразу зазвучали предложения объединять усилия, предложили высказываться всем желающим по любым проблемам, упомянули ситуацию с выведением аэропорта из коммунальной собственности, озвучили еще ряд проблем. И все вопросы близко затрагивающие небольшие группы людей. Проблема парка не прозвучала, я не был готов говорить о парке в контексте той аудитории и их частнособственнических интересов. Однозначно защита парка выходит за рамки личного. Парк "Юбилейный" представляет собой скорее ресурс с неясным количеством потребителей, которые у тому же и не до конца понимают что они вообще чем то пользуются и получают некие блага отдыхая на территории парка. Так что крайне сложно вывести народ на достаточно массовые акции по сохранению парка, если проект таки подгонят под требования застройщиков.
 О том как люди сохраняют ресурс если он  является для них важным жизнеобеспечмвающим фактором vможно и нужно прочитать в книге Елинор Остром "Управление совместным. Еволюция институций коллективного действия.". Книга переведена на украинский язык Татьяной Монтян. Книга дала мне много материала для размышления - рекомендую её прочитать всем кто интересуется построением гражданского общества.
 И пару фоток с митинга.

----------


## Риччи

увы, мнение народа никого не интересует, и интересы и польза города - тоже, и ничего одесситы, у которых действительно за это болит сердце, поделать не смогут...не был несколько лет в Украине, вернулся  - ужас  повсюду, а что возле моря изменения, так вообще капут

----------


## serg-shs

> увы, мнение народа никого не интересует, и интересы и польза города - тоже, и ничего одесситы, у которых действительно за это болит сердце, поделать не смогут...не был несколько лет в Украине, вернулся  - ужас  повсюду, а что возле моря изменения, так вообще капут


 дистанционное боление сердца

----------


## serg-shs

Да, то что тот митинг не был заточен под проблему склонов и пришли люди далёкие от этой проблемы и мало пришло озабоченных этой проблемой (сообщили утром, а митинг в 14-00 в понедельник - люди работают, вообще-то), не означает, что больше встречаться (meeting) не нужно. нужно (да и было бы больше народу "по склонам" можно было бы о чём-то говорить). Другое дело, что не встреча - демонсрация "типа силы", а встреча - подумать, покумекать, познакомиться ну и т.п. (а то знакомых только одного встретили на том митинге)

----------


## нвн

> Нет нельзя, склоны и пляжи парка "Юбилейный" требуют укрепления и благоустройства, но не застройки. Считаю что Горсовет должен согласиться что парк это парк и поставить точку в этом вопросе...


 Реконструкция берегозащиты, укрепление склонов, благоустройство склонов.
Цена вопроса?
Источники финансирования?
Без ответ на эти вопросы, точка превращается в многоточие.

----------


## seredag

еще одна ссылочка по концепции развития побережья

http://novostnik.com.ua/news/odesskie-sklony-ostanutsya-parkovoj-rekreacionnoj-zonoj-/

".... основной разработчик (один из руководителей концепции доцент кафедры градостроительства Ольга Савицкая) предложил воссоздание на одесских склонах природного комплекса с сохранением зеленых насаждений и однозначное развитие побережья от парка Шевченко до шестнадцатой станции Большого Фонтана как парково-рекреационной зоны. Этот проект, кстати, единственный предусматривал не застройку зеленой зоны, а сохранение парка «Юбилейный» и оставшихся свободными от застройки склонов...."

----------


## m-ilya

> Да, то что тот митинг не был заточен под проблему склонов и пришли люди далёкие от этой проблемы и мало пришло озабоченных этой проблемой (сообщили утром, а митинг в 14-00 в понедельник - люди работают, вообще-то), не означает, что больше встречаться (meeting) не нужно. нужно (да и было бы больше народу "по склонам" можно было бы о чём-то говорить). Другое дело, что не встреча - демонсрация "типа силы", а встреча - подумать, покумекать, познакомиться ну и т.п. (а то знакомых только одного встретили на том митинге)


 Покумекать, познакомиться надо встречаться не на думской, а в ккой-нибудь  кафешке, там теплее и удобнее.

----------


## serg-shs

> Покумекать, познакомиться надо встречаться не на думской, а в ккой-нибудь  кафешке, там теплее и удобнее.


 ну я ж про то и веду

----------


## Пушкин

> Был сегодня на митинге возле мэрии - думал народ придёт парк "Юбилейный" защищать, а там собрались шесть с половиной предпринимателей "радеющих" за Привоз, но почему то ни на флагах, ни на плакатах не научились писать название базара с большой буквы. Журналистов было конечно больше чем митингующих и всё это действо происходило под украинские песни в исполнении Таисии Повали со товарищами  из  прошлогоднего диска партии Регионов... 
> Лишь Пушкин стоя в лёгкой дымке моросящего дождя,  серьёзно взирал на меня,  а я чувствовал себя ничтожным. Но в то же время вспомнилось - 
> "Это тот ничтожный мира 
> Что когда бряцала лира,
> Жег сердце нам своё,
> Как пророк"... Пушкин, Пушкин сколько же ты повидал и услышал за те 124 года твоего присутствия тут...


 Мой пост о митинге из другой темы...)))

----------


## aliaodessa

http://dumskaya.net/news/v-arkadii-plyag-nachali-zalivat-betonom-portofin-023389/ (фото)

Работы по строительству чего-то грандиозного в северной части одесской Аркадии вышли на новую стадию. Вчера пляж, который арендует под свой развлекательный комплекс «Портофино» компания «Жемчужина», начали заливать бетоном.

Как рассказали «Думской» очевидцы, с конца ноября бульдозеры расчистили от песка большой кусок пляжа. 10-го там начался монтаж арматуры. А 15-го на территории «Портофино» появилась специальная машина — автобетононасос, — которая приступила к бетонированию площадки.
Насколько известно, никаких разрешительных документов на капитальное строительство в Аркадии у ООО «Жемчужина» нет.

Компания является самым крупным держателем земли на главном одесском курорте. По данным муниципального управления земельных ресурсов, ООО арендует четыре участка общей площадью 2,4 гектара. На двух участках функционирует «Портофино», на еще двух, в самом конце Аркадии, «Жемчужина» планирует возвести десятиэтажную гостиницу с фитнес-центром, ресторанами, концертно-спортивным, конференц-залами и другим хозяйством. Сейчас предприниматели ищут спонсора.

Кроме того фирма арендует «берегозащитное сооружение» — 735 квадратных метров пляжа между траверсами 19 и 19а.

Гендиректор ООО – председатель комиссии горсовета по туризму, депутат от ПР Юрий Шестаков

----------


## Mireille

А берегозащитное соорежение можно арендовать?

----------


## crupie

> А берегозащитное соорежение можно арендовать?


 Депутатам можно всё... это факт

----------


## m-ilya

> ну я ж про то и веду


   Я могу на выходных в первой половине дня, если удобно, можно встретиться в какой нибудь кафешке в р-не Греческой пл. или если после обеда то в р-не Французского. Жаль, кроме нас двоих никто не изъявил желания пообщаться.

----------


## Milkaway

> На устройство сквера в бюджет города заложили почти 100,0 тыс грн., но когда дошёл вопрос до проектирования, то "оказалось", что сделать это невозможно, т.к. смежный парк"Юбилейный" или то, что от него осталось, не имеет границ, а потому любой проект по скверу Паустовского утвердить будет невозможно.


 ... вроде бы, после сегодняшней сессии, зеленой зоне на улице Черноморской таки присвоили имя Константина Паустовского ... что не может не радовать!!! ...

----------


## SaMoVar

Границ так и нету. Ну и высотка всё ещё призраком нависает над круглой площадью у арки Ланжерона.

----------


## serg-shs

> Я могу на выходных в первой половине дня, если удобно, можно встретиться в какой нибудь кафешке в р-не Греческой пл. или если после обеда то в р-не Французского. Жаль, кроме нас двоих никто не изъявил желания пообщаться.


 на этих выходных никак не получается, но вот народ таки встречается на Думской - спортивные мероприятия проводят и т.д. 
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1702555

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Границ так и нету. Ну и высотка всё ещё призраком нависает над круглой площадью у арки Ланжерона.


 Вот уж твари, они давно на этот уголок парка покушались. Помнится до 2005 года, там уже пытались, типа санатория строить, даже забор поставили. Потом долго и упорно, по традиции, загаживали это место, сделали стоянку для машин, а теперь грязные лапы опять потянулись к чужому. Когда же это закончится? Мало того что роддом разрушают, будущих мамочек выгнали из курортной зоны, так теперь для своих чинуш кусок парка приглядели. Оглоеды!

----------


## SaMoVar

> будущих мамочек выгнали из курортной зоны


 Ваше утверждение не совсем верно. Но по сути так и случилось.

----------


## SaMoVar

http://dumskaya.net/news/suki-skommunizdili-langeron-023541/
Что делать будем? Продолжаем терять пляжи. Причём в наглую воруют.

----------


## Олег.Л

> http://dumskaya.net/news/suki-skommunizdili-langeron-023541/
> Что делать будем? Продолжаем терять пляжи. Причём в наглую воруют.


 --
В наших условиях-только мощная общественная организация,представленная в горсовете адекватными аполитичными людьми,способными влиять на события.Без  каких-либо дурацких флагов и лозунгов. Балинова и Селяниным там никак не хватает.
Причем эту организацию,надо создавать уже и готовить к ближайшим выборам в горсовет.

На реальную активность людей ,способную собрать по свистку тысячу человек ,которые могли бы *оперативно повлиять* на любой беспредел по пляжам и склонам,надеяться не стоит.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Причем эту организацию,надо создавать уже и готовить к ближайшим выборам в горсовет.


 А кто эту организацию пустит в горсовет? От Будущего Одессы не знают как избавиться... Бельмо на глазу прямо. Да и бабло на выборы откуда взять? Одесситы всё равно будут за гречку голосовать. Ближайший пример - Марков в ВР. Против гречки и зомбоканала не попрёшь. Не знаю что делать...

----------


## serg-shs

"свобода" попёрла - оказалось, что типа "смелые" марадонны  очень пугливы

----------


## Олег.Л

> А кто эту организацию пустит в горсовет? От Будущего Одессы не знают как избавиться... Бельмо на глазу прямо. Да и бабло на выборы откуда взять? Одесситы всё равно будут за гречку голосовать. Ближайший пример - Марков в ВР. Против гречки и зомбоканала не попрёшь. Не знаю что делать...


 ---

Конечно все не просто,надо  думать...как объединяться и заявляться ,подходить к выборам в горсовет, должна быть реальная сила. Ну нет другого пути.
Я так понимаю,пока генплан не принят,промежуточная победа по Юбилейному висит в воздухе,и варианты по типу данного могут быть внедрены и не раз?




> "свобода" попёрла - оказалось, что типа "смелые" марадонны  очень пугливы


 Слушай ,иди агитируй под мэрию,не надоело еще?

И к твоему сведению, типа "смелые"  марковские марадонны(с) показательно не голосуют "за" ,по вопросам ,связанным с застройкой склонов.

----------


## serg-shs

> ---
> 
> Конечно все не просто,надо  думать...как объединяться и заявляться ,подходить к выборам в горсовет, должна быть реальная сила. Ну нет другого пути.
> Я так понимаю,пока генплан не принят,промежуточная победа по Юбилейному висит в воздухе,и варианты по типу данного могут быть внедрены и не раз?
> 
> 
> 
> Слушай ,иди агитируй под мэрию,не надоело еще?


 что-то я не помню, что б я кудато посылал Олега Л (уважаемые собеседники, что посоветуете по поводу посыла ? )




> И к твоему сведению, типа "смелые"  марковские марадонны(с) показательно не голосуют "за" ,по вопросам ,связанным с застройкой склонов.


  да, они вообще молодцы - воруют ву другом месте (оказывается склонов не хватает даже на депутатв вор совета...)

----------


## serg-shs

> Велику частину узбережжя в районі Ланжерона в Одесі переписали на приватних осіб.
> 
> Про це пише "Думская".
> 
> "Результатом тривалого будівництва набережної на Ланжероні стало те, що великий шматок узбережжя в цьому районі перейшов у власність приватних осіб і, швидше за все, буде закритий для простих смертних", - відзначає видання.
> 
> За даними видання, реконструкція ланжеронівських плит і підпірної стінки у набережну здійснюється згідно з договором, який був укладений між фірмою "Нерум" (власники дельфінарію "Немо") і муніципальним управлінням інженерного захисту території міста й розвитку узбережжя ще в 2008 році.
> Цей шматок набережної тепер приватна власність?  
> 
> ...


  УП

----------


## -Ariadna-

> что-то я не помню, что б я кудато посылал Олега Л (уважаемые собеседники, что посоветуете по поводу посыла ? )
> 
> 
>  да, они вообще молодцы - воруют ву другом месте (оказывается склонов не хватает даже на депутатв вор совета...)


 Не обращай внимание, некоторые товарищи очень любят называть "Свободу" фашиздами, а сами симпатизируют марковцам, вот такой поворот, ну на то они и личные симпатии с антипатиями.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> --
> В наших условиях-только мощная общественная организация,представленная в горсовете адекватными аполитичными людьми,способными влиять на события.Без  каких-либо дурацких флагов и лозунгов. Балинова и Селяниным там никак не хватает.
> Причем эту организацию,надо создавать уже и готовить к ближайшим выборам в горсовет.
> 
> На реальную активность людей ,способную собрать по свистку тысячу человек ,которые могли бы *оперативно повлиять* на любой беспредел по пляжам и склонам,надеяться не стоит.


 Да уж, интересно у вас получается, какая-то сила, которая представлена аполитичными людьми, которая не используя лозунги, должна быть представлена в горсовете. Не чувствуете диссонанса? Как можно лезть в политику, будучи аполитичным? Вот поэтому у нас ничего и не выходит с протестом.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Да уж, интересно у вас получается, какая-то сила, которая представлена аполитичными людьми, которая не используя лозунги, должна быть представлена в горсовете. Не чувствуете диссонанса? Как можно лезть в политику, будучи аполитичным? Вот поэтому у нас ничего и не выходит с протестом.


 ---
Не чувствую.  И под какими флагами пойдем защищать? ПР,ОО,ВОС ,КПУ? 
Лучше уж символику МММ зацепить,может чего попутно и упадет.
"Лезть" нужно только с флагом Одессы и ее символами,если отстаивать конкретную прагматику и обозначаться также. Есть хороший шанс,что избиратели поверят.






> Не обращай внимание, некоторые товарищи очень любят называть "Свободу" фашиздами, а сами симпатизируют марковцам, вот такой поворот, ну на то они и личные симпатии с антипатиями.


 Тут у нас политическая ветка или о Юбилейном? 
Совсем непонятно...тебе нужны голоса против конкретных решений о застройке? или крайне важно какого цвета партия проголосует против? 
Не чувствуешь диссонанса(с)?

 Каждому вменяемому человеку нужны голоса против,как и мне.Марковские голосуют против-отлично.И даже если Гурвиц,который обгадил все что мог,придет и ляжет костьми против застройки-я его ситуативно приму.



  *Показать скрытый текст* *Кстати...*не надо мне приписывать то,чего я никогда не говорил.Свобода никогда фашиздами(с) не была,не доросла еще.В основе ее-обыкновенный неонацизм.И неубиенных доказательств этому-сотни. Просто некоторые,в силу своих симпатий и антипатий ,не в состоянии отойти в сторонку и трезво осмотреться.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Да, Олег Л., к сожалению, как бы кто не хотел, но дерибан парка уже не просто какая-то там проблема, а политическая проблема. Не хочется идти под знаменами какой-то партии - создай свою. Партию, которая бы не голосовала за застройку склонов, сегодня, ради выгоды, а завтра бы проголосовала за застройку санатория (как это делают марковцы). А насчет "Свободы", так можешь эту партию хоть горшком обозвать,но она единственная, пока, на сегодняшний день, которая дает отпор этим беспредельщикам от власти.

----------


## SaMoVar

Не согласен - не единственная. С огроменными тараканами. И отпор у них получается совсем не там, где бы его хотелось увидеть. Хотя, если одни схарчат других - хуже не будет. Одним супостатом меньше.

----------


## m-ilya

> Да, Олег Л., к сожалению, как бы кто не хотел, но дерибан парка уже не просто какая-то там проблема, а политическая проблема. Не хочется идти под знаменами какой-то партии - создай свою. Партию, которая бы не голосовала за застройку склонов, сегодня, ради выгоды, а завтра бы проголосовала за застройку санатория (как это делают марковцы). А насчет "Свободы", так можешь эту партию хоть горшком обозвать,но она единственная, пока, на сегодняшний день, которая дает отпор этим беспредельщикам от власти.


 Свободавцы будут всеми силами наращивать поддержку в массах, так что возможно именно они принесут гражданам наиболее ощутимую пользу. Но перегибов в программе у них  хватает. Думаю с ростом поддержки населения они будут постепенно становиться менее радикальными. В любом случае с их появлением в раде стало интереснее наблюдать за происходящим.

----------


## Скрытик

Как сказал недавно мой знакомы еврей - "до чего довели эту страну, что за Свободу голосуют евреи"???

----------


## Буджак

А мне уже все равно. После того, как эти ... стали парламентской партией, я понял, что устами младенца глаголет истина. Мне дочь сказала - Папа, ты такой молодец. Ты так много добился всего в жизни... Но я добьюсь большего! Я уеду из этой страны. После выборов я понял, что меня тут тоже ничего не держит. Так что в январе еду знакомиться с Испанией, летом проедусь по Америке, и решу, куда ехать. А вся наша политмерзость пусть остается. Надежды на Украину больше нет.

----------


## Milkaway

> А мне уже все равно. После того, как эти ... стали парламентской партией, я понял, что устами младенца глаголет истина. Мне дочь сказала - Папа, ты такой молодец. Ты так много добился всего в жизни... Но я добьюсь большего! Я уеду из этой страны. После выборов я понял, что меня тут тоже ничего не держит. Так что в январе еду знакомиться с Испанией, летом проедусь по Америке, и решу, куда ехать. А вся наша политмерзость пусть остается. Надежды на Украину больше нет.


 ... после событий 21 и 26 в комментах к одному репортажу прочла, что нас, одесситов,,, промаскальских и жидивских почнуть топити в Чорному мори,, - цикава пропозиция, не правда ли ...

----------


## Буджак

Да плевать на них, на все их угрозы. Дело же не в этом.

----------


## Milkaway

> Да плевать на них, на все их угрозы. Дело же не в этом.


 ... по большому счёту - конечно не в этом, но для тех, кто останется всё равно как-то неприятно ))) ...

----------


## SaMoVar

> А мне уже все равно. После того, как эти ... стали парламентской партией, я понял, что устами младенца глаголет истина. Мне дочь сказала - Папа, ты такой молодец. Ты так много добился всего в жизни... Но я добьюсь большего! Я уеду из этой страны. После выборов я понял, что меня тут тоже ничего не держит. Так что в январе еду знакомиться с Испанией, летом проедусь по Америке, и решу, куда ехать. А вся наша политмерзость пусть остается. Надежды на Украину больше нет.


  Скатертью - дорожка. 
PS Не думаю, что сейчас в Испанию стоит ехать - там свой кризис. Да и пол Европы на грани бунтов, как в Греции.
А я останусь при любых раскладах. Тут мой Город и моя Родина.

----------


## casel

> Скатертью - дорожка. 
> PS Не думаю, что сейчас в Испанию стоит ехать - там свой кризис. Да и пол Европы на грани бунтов, как в Греции.
> А я останусь при любых раскладах. Тут мой Город и моя Родина.


 Не надо расписываться тут про пол Европы. Кризис там и кризис здесь это сами знаете какие разницы. Просто у них кризис это проходяще явление, в отличии от...  И осуждать людей которые хотят свалить отсюда как бы нелепо.

----------


## aliaodessa

ну,вот как  у них (заграницей) это получается - а у нас-нет? почему? лично мне-не понятно..
сын живет в Торонто сейчас - показал видео из окошка своего дома - (30 минут до центра) частные дома,парк и на балкон приходят белки кушать..
парк-чистый и ухоженный . скамейки-дорожки . деревья подрезанные..
воздух чистый .
и никто ничего не огораживает и не строит в парке.

----------


## serg-shs

далась Вам эта "свобода", ну если чего не подходит, ну нужно делать своё (по факту - искать подходящее). Я понимаю, что создать партию - это тяжелейший путь, но и он имеет свои этапы. Создать общественное обьединение (своими силами - до 500 грн  + раз 10ть нужно пойти в управление юстиции, но не смертельно - проверено). Обьединения созданы. Обьединения (лучше со статусом областной организации) в больше чем половине областей должны обьединиться и оформиться как всеукраинское обьединение; собрать подписи за создание партии, зарегистрировать партию. Ну это если нужна своя СОБСТВЕННАЯ (в частичном, конечно, участии в "собственности")  партия (более широко - для лигитимизации, если это необходимо). Но корочки реально мало что дают, без людей. 
Люди (люди из других областей - оказывается они нужны не меньше  ) аууууу!?

----------


## SaMoVar

У нас есть комитет общественных организаций. Только организации эти не совсем общественные. И нормальным общественникам там делать нечего. А подобную структуру мы создали и продвигаем. И 500 гривен не потратили - меньше. Проблема в том, что никому не нужна дополнительная нагрузка. У всех работы, семьи... Очень мало людей.
И ещё - полномочий у общественников практически нет. Единственное - это вес обращения. Когда ты пишешь от имени простого одессита - это одно. А когда обращение от общественной организации - реакция другая. Ради этого всё и затеяли.

----------


## serg-shs

меньше 500 грн - это потому что городская организация, за областную чуть дороже. вообще 500 - это с небольшим запасом (по состоянию на 2010г - это что-то около 350 грн,  но можно проколоться и неправильно сформировать заявление у нотариуса ну и т.п.).
По поводу людей не желающих заниматься общ работой - думаю в любом социуме есть люди, которые готовы заниматься общественной работой. 
по поводу комитета общественных организаций- ничего не знаю. Но если подходит - значит подходит. нет-значит нет. Я описал механизм создания(регистрации) партии(как по закону).
По поводу полномочий - ну а какие полномочия нужны? и скакого боку они должны появиться? (упаси Бог давать полномочия ГО - тогда любые три кума обьединятся, оформятся и пойдут работать за лихой откат. И такое , кстати, есть). ГО даёт статус юридического лица, а дальше - дело каждого как этим статусом пользоваться.

----------


## m-ilya

> Как сказал недавно мой знакомы еврей - "до чего довели эту страну, что за Свободу голосуют евреи"???


 И это не лишено логики. Для выравнивания дисбаланса обычно добавляют противоположное качество. Например пить кипяток никто не будет поэтому  в кипяток добавляют воду противоположного качества то есть холодную, при этом наиблолее быстро кипяток придет к приемлемой температуре если в него добавить максимально холодную воду или лед. В случае со Свободой, они наболее противоположного качества к Партии регионов. Кипяток при добавлении в него льда  не станет льдом так и появление в раде Свободы вовсе не ведет радикальной власти в стране. На мой взгляд, никакого повода для паники, и тем более, бегства из страны нет и близко.

----------


## Пушкин

> Как сказал недавно мой знакомы еврей - "до чего довели эту страну, что за Свободу голосуют евреи"???


  "Один еврей сказал что всё проходит" - слова из песни "Еврейский портной"... 
Помню как одна женщина заканчивала стихи о Гурвице такими словами - "Мне стыдно одесситке и еврейке"...

----------


## Новоросс!

http://map.dazru.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta    Все желающие теперь могут внимательно изучить кому теперь принадлежит Город-Герой Одесса , по этой сылке размещена кадастровая карта ...в которой видно кому и какие куски города пренадлежат...гурвиц...боделан..сново гурвиц и костусев (рука не поднимается написать их фамилии с большой буквы..причастны к дерибану города... Поспотрите ...все побережье в частной собственности..парки (сквер Жанны Лябурб) и тд...Лески за поскотом уже порезаны на участки...вот всплывают экскрименты этих деятелей...не поленитесь гляньте.

----------


## Новоросс!

Конечно склоны застроят..дело только времени....склоны поделенны на куски частной собственности..как и другие парки Одессы...пропал город... посмотрите карту кадастровую...выше сылку кинул....все уже украдено до нас ..даже не смешно уже

----------


## chestnaya

Вот как у людей. А мы про кусочки паримся.

----------


## serg-shs

Это в контексте Украина для людей ? 
(боюсь вернутся эти люди в тюрягу... и там и подохнут)

----------


## Олег.Л

"Подарочек" на Рождество

_Накануне Рождества Одесская мэрия получила из Киева судебный вердикт, согласно которому «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил», зарегистрированная в Киеве, может беспрепятственно осваивать почти 20 га драгоценной земли на морских склонах от Отрады до Ланжерона (то есть от Купального переулка до ул. Вице-адмирала Азарова_

http://www.odessit.ua/news/odessa/68...ah-odessy.html

И как свежайший противопример---почему-то киевляне могут влиять на свою жизнь,а мы нет .Потому что выходят количеством,жгут заборы застройщика и не боятся.Причем без политики,партийных флагов и лозунгов.

_В Киеве,второй день продолжается противостояние жителей столичного микрорайона Березняки и застройщиков против застройки возле озера Тельбин.      
Они добились того, что разрешение на скандальное строительство возле озера Тельбин аннулировали._

http://stolitsa.glavred.info/archive/2013/01/04/180516-13.html

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> "Подарочек" на Рождество
> 
> _Накануне Рождества Одесская мэрия получила из Киева судебный вердикт, согласно которому «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил», зарегистрированная в Киеве, может беспрепятственно осваивать почти 20 га драгоценной земли на морских склонах от Отрады до Ланжерона (то есть от Купального переулка до ул. Вице-адмирала Азарова_
> 
> http://www.odessit.ua/news/odessa/68...ah-odessy.html
> 
> И как свежайший противопример---почему-то киевляне могут влиять на свою жизнь,а мы нет .Потому что выходят количеством,жгут заборы застройщика и не боятся.Причем без политики,партийных флагов и лозунгов.
> 
> _В Киеве,второй день продолжается противостояние жителей столичного микрорайона Березняки и застройщиков против застройки возле озера Тельбин.      
> ...


 Да. Опыт прежних лет показывает, что одесситы крайне инертны. 
Как нам собраться до кучи и проучить этих трусливых псов?

----------


## serg-shs

> Да. Опыт прежних лет показывает, что одесситы крайне инертны. 
> Как нам собраться до кучи и проучить этих трусливых псов?


 нефига себе инертны...  как дружно голосовали за ПР и пр. проституток (мужицкое обличие никак не меняет сути)!

----------


## Буджак

Ну да, конечно... В статье прямо указано, что А. Сибирцев (кстати, участник форума и пишет очень правильные вещи, так что я ему верю) прямо указывает на БЮТ как на собственников ублюдочного Викойла. 



> По словам одного из чиновников горсовета, попросившего не называть его имени, пишет Александр Сибирцев, собственником компании «Викоил» на то время был человек из ближнего окружения тогдашнего премьер-министра Юлии Тимошенко. «Проект застройки лоббировал кто-то из друзей Тимошенко — ее помощники в 2005-м позвонили в мэрию и настоятельно потребовали «оказать содействие» представителям фирмы «Викоил». Те предложили масштабный проект застройки склонов. Они чувствовали себя в Одессе очень уверенно и открывали в мэрии любые двери, как говорят, ногами», — рассказал Александру Сибирцеву собеседник в мэрии. Его слова косвенно подтвердил бывший заммэра Михаил Кучук. «Представители фирмы «Викоил» приехали в 2006 году в Одессу в составе делегации Тимошенко. Тогда они привезли с собой несколько очень солидных днепропетровских архитекторов, которые предложили эскизный план застройки.


 Так что если бы все единодушно голосовали за БЮТ и за Тимошенко на президентских выборах, было бы то же самое. Сидел бы в тюрьме Янукович, в главном кресле сидела бы Тимошенко, но это ничего бы не изменило - склоны застраивались бы как минимум не меньшими темпами.

----------


## serg-shs

мне пофиг кто там чего воровал (замена одного вора другим не решает проблему воровства, как такового), парк Юбилейный принадлежит одесситам! а если кто от их имени проворовался - сидеть ему. и как минимум в это нужно уверовать.
 {автор, кстати, начинает с весны 2004г , большие сомнения , что Тимошенко  так лихо снюхалась с Боделаном, есть конечно вероятность, но... }

----------


## Буджак

То-то и оно... Украинская действительность такова, что за кого проголосовали, тот и украл... Кто-то теряет силу и садится, но это ничего не меняет - крадет тот, кто остается в силе.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> нефига себе инертны...  как дружно голосовали за ПР и пр. проституток (мужицкое обличие никак не меняет сути)!


 А Буджак таки прав, увы.
ВОруют все. И не важно как называется официально партия, приходя к власти она становится "Партией Воров"

----------


## coder_ak

Вера, вера движет нашим народом. Вера в доброго царя-батюшку. Что вот придёт он, спаситель, и сделает всем хорошо. А пока, пока надо терпеть, затянуть пояса, "это был очень тяжелый год для украинского народа" и так далее, бла, бла, бла...

И никто не хочет думать о том, что там наверху, сидят такие же люди, с такими же желаниями. Стать богаче и от этого счастливее. И плевать им на всех вокруг. Так же, как и плевать тем, кто мусор мимо урны кидает или там в парадной гадит. Ведь им же тоже просто плевать на соседей. Но и сами эти соседи ничем не лучше. Они же не идут в милицию чтобы приструнить хама, они идут в интернетики и там жалуются. Жалуются на то, что милиция не работает, везде коррупция, чиновники сволочи. Но никто ж не хочет своё личное время потратить на то, чтобы добиться действий от милиции, от чиновников. А если кто говорит, что на нарушителя надо жаловаться, ему сразу рассказывают про доносчика и человек начинает себя неуютно чувствовать. Дескать это там, за границей, попробуй мусор в окно выбросить, тебя сразу соседи с потрохами сдадут.

Тоже самое и со склонами, с застройкой. У кого-то есть возможность срубить бабла, он его и рубит. Но квартиры, участки то там покупают или на дискотеки эти ходят не инопланетяне, а такие же граждане, которым нравится, что у них есть такая возможность. И, значит, устраивает их такое положение дел. А вот такой силы, народной воли, которая бы пришла да снесла забор незаконной стройки, которая бы по судам затаскала застройщика, нет. Точнее есть отдельные люди, но их мало и силы их, к сожалению, не безграничны. А в массе всем похер.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> парк Юбилейный принадлежит одесситам! а если кто от их имени проворовался - сидеть ему. и как минимум в это нужно уверовать.


 Святые слова!!!!

----------


## serg-shs

Да, Украина не Чехия, украинцы не чехи, например (хотя не словянин хрен найдёт отличия в культуре, языке и т.п. ну сугубо внешне). Ну да сформировали популяцию воров - по принципу НЕ ВКРАДЕШ - НЕ ПРОЖИВЕШ , ну было, НО НУЖНО ЧТО-ТО ДЕЛАТЬ!!! , бо как популяция (так вроде точнее) существовать перестанем... (ну простая арифметика, если в семье один ребёнок и так далее, то очень скоро: сотню-полторы лет никого из *этих* не остаётся... а на большее не рискуют - прокормить тяжело, хотя это условность ).
 Но все люди разные - не все воруют*. Да и ещё простая арифметика: одна миллионная склонов удобней пользуется если вцелом, а вот по отдельности - не удобно. 
 Да и хрен с воровством, тут проблема в другом - украли мой одномиллионный кусочек и я возмущаюсь, ну еще сотню-полторы чего-то возмущается. Остальные - даже не понимают (или не хотят понимать). *Задача не искоренить воровство, а сделать его невозможным!*

* ну вот сейчас люди ходят- вечерю носят, Вы оставляете в прихожей верхнюю одежду, ну и что - в карманах пока Вы отвернулись шарят? Уверен, что и Вы этого не делаете, так что не все воруют (психологи сказали бы - не все истероидны  ). У нас в маршрутках по 100, 200грн передают и здачу передают обратно совершенно незнакомые люди. ну п т.д. и т.п. 
 ну и ещё: если плохие люди обьединяются, то нужно и хорошим обьединяться.

----------


## Оппонент

> http://map.dazru.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta                       Все желающие теперь могут внимательно изучить кому теперь принадлежит Город-Герой Одесса , по этой сылке размещена кадастровая карта ...в которой видно кому и какие куски города пренадлежат...гурвиц...боделан..сново гурвиц и костусев (рука не поднимается написать их фамилии с большой буквы..причастны к дерибану города... Поспотрите ...все побережье в частной собственности..парки (сквер Жанны Лябурб) и тд...Лески за поскотом уже порезаны на участки...вот всплывают экскрименты этих деятелей...не поленитесь гляньте.


   Не совсем понял, каким образом можно : 


> по этой сылке размещена кадастровая карта ...в которой видно кому и какие куски города пренадлежат..


 Чт в частной собственности, показывает. А информации о владельцах нет.

----------


## coder_ak

*serg-shs*, про маршрутку тут как бы не в тему. Деньги же передают не потому что не хочется украсть, а потому как можно неиллюзорно отхватить, если бабло по пути там где-то застрянет. Но вот когда в маршрутке появляются карманники, то все сразу начинают делать вид, что это их совершенно не касается, кошелёк покрепче в кулак сжать и тщательно рассматривать грязь на окнах. Хорошо, если таки попадётся активист, который поднимет шум. Но и он рискует остаться один на один с вором. Собственно что мы и имеем на склонах.

----------


## serg-shs

> *serg-shs*, про маршрутку тут как бы не в тему. Деньги же передают не потому что не хочется украсть, а потому как можно неиллюзорно отхватить, если бабло по пути там где-то застрянет. Но вот когда в маршрутке появляются карманники, то все сразу начинают делать вид, что это их совершенно не касается, кошелёк покрепче в кулак сжать и тщательно рассматривать грязь на окнах. Хорошо, если таки попадётся активист, который поднимет шум. Но и он рискует остаться один на один с вором. Собственно что мы и имеем на склонах.


 с маршруткой всё очень верно: никто из пассажиров не ратует за то, что б дать особые права карманнику, что б определял ему удобные правила перевозки пассажиров . понятно, что большинство "моя хата с краю", но что б "благославить на ратный подвиг" - это уже перебор, а в политике, со склонами - всё с точностью до наоборот...

----------


## coder_ak

> с маршруткой всё очень верно: никто из пассажиров не ратует за то, что б дать особые права карманнику, что б определял ему удобные правила перевозки пассажиров . понятно, что большинство "моя хата с краю", но что б "благославить на ратный подвиг" - это уже перебор, а в политике, со склонами - всё с точностью до наоборот...


 А не эти ли самые пассажиры рублём голосуют за эти убитые, скрипящие маршрутки, хамов маршрутчиков. Не похожа ли ситуация на политику? Пусть уж эти будут, чем какие-то непонятные другие?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Да. Опыт прежних лет показывает, что одесситы крайне инертны. 
> Как нам собраться до кучи и проучить этих трусливых псов?


 --
Это вопрос скорее к Самовару с Корсаром. *Реальные преценденты* показывает,что никакие проплаченные решения, никаких вонючих судеек не дадут ничего,если выйдет серъезная масса людей,с сопутствующим ажиотажем и освещением в сми.
Киевляне кстати, третий или четвертый объект спасают подобным силовым образом.

И хоть Думская,открывая этот вопрос 30.10.12г,приводит слова Базана---

_Впрочем, как заявил «Думской» главный архитектор Одессы Николай Базан, высотки «Викоилу» (точнее, тем, кто стоит за этой компанией) построить никто не даст – это, мол, принципиальная позиция мэра Алексея Костусева.
       «Нынешний проект Генплана определяет приморские склоны как парково-рекреационную зону. В таком виде он и будет утвержден. Предложения по строительству любого объекта, не вписывающегося в концепцию развития склонов как парка, мы рассматривать не будем», — отметил Базан_

верить этому на слово было бы просто наивно.Как минимум,надо быстрее решать вопрос с Генпланом,раз уж принята концепция незастройки(если верить последним событиям) и с утверждением статуса Юбилейного,как парка.

http://dumskaya.net/news/neogidanno-kompaniya-fantom-poluchila-pravo-zast-022573/#comments

----------


## SaMoVar

Серьёзную (непроплаченную) массу людей поднять не удаётся. Тут подписываюсь. Поэтому мы действуем немного иначе. И результат есть. 
Кстати, насчёт массовости. На моей памяти последние массовые непроплаченные мероприятия удавались только Гончаренко. Но сейчас как-то всё затихло.

----------


## serg-shs

http://dumskaya.net/news/komu-prinadlegit-odessa-v-chastnoj-sobstvennosti-023702/ вот материал со сканами экрана - оказывается и Лунный парк - в приватной власности...  
А по поводу Лёши Кактусова-Гончаренко... пошёл он в жопу (то же мне нашли защитничка... слов нет)

----------


## Пушкин

В защиту плоского дома собрались же. Просто надо хорошо разрекламировать митинг или сборняк (иногда узнаю о сборе после того как), а ещё лучше собираться, пусть в малом составе, раз в неделю  или в две и обмениваться информацией, предположениями и дальнейшими действиями. К сожалению, все общественные организации - пассивны или идут не тем путём...ИМХО

----------


## SaMoVar

Не надо обобщать. Просто сборы и митинги очень часто имеют крайне слабый эффект. В бумажках - сила. А подписей уже собирали много раз - обычно чиновники ими подтираются.

----------


## serg-shs

понимаете, всё это похоже на борьбу с поджигателями, когда знают где поджигатели живут и кто они. Но они поджигают и поджигают, призываются массы на тушение пожара и так почти каждую неделю (ну назовите мне ходь одну сессию ворсовета, где б чего-то не украли ? ) и вместо того, что б поджигателю голову открутить или так ОТВОСПИТАТЬ, что б ориентацию в пространстве потерял, жалуются на то, что народ не активно собирается тушить пожары и последний раз хорошо тушили с одним "ну чиста пожарным - у него такая стильная пожарная форма от версачи"... Ну и как лихо собирали подписи, что б больше пожаров небыло. а поджигатели как были - так и есть...

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну... Можно попытатся собрать народ и штурмовать ворсовет. Подержать кое-кого за грудки. Но я к такому не готов. И наши люди тоже. Нужно реально собрать человек от 200, которые реально захотят подправить портреты на Думской. Но где найти столько? К тому же, после этого пойдёт разбор полётов и наказания различной степени (в зависимости от результата штурма). И ещё - эта акция не повлияет на аппетиты наших властей - просто они начнут огораживать забором здание и выставлять усиленные оцепления. Я не знаю как повлиять на депутатов  -чтобы они начали думать не о себе, а о Городе.

----------


## serg-shs

Не нужно ничего такого делать. Нужно просто перестать прикидываться аполитичными, и таки идти во власть - вытеснять этих уродов. типа: Да мы идём в местное самоуправление, обьединяемся для того, что б не воровали, бо дальше так невозможно! (скурвиться в такой ситуации намного сложнее - если незнакомые люди обьединяясь провозглашают такие принципы - изменить им тяжко, ровно как и принципам воровства: ПР обьединилась, что б воровать - и с чего они вдруг изменят этой священной идее? если изначально договорились - воровать, на том и стоят.)

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Не нужно ничего такого делать. Нужно просто перестать прикидываться аполитичными, и таки идти во власть - вытеснять этих уродов. типа: Да мы идём в местное самоуправление, обьединяемся для того, что б не воровали, бо дальше так невозможно! (скурвиться в такой ситуации намного сложнее - если незнакомые люди обьединяясь провозглашают такие принципы - изменить им тяжко, ровно как и принципам воровства: ПР обьединилась, что б воровать - и с чего они вдруг изменят этой священной идее? если изначально договорились - воровать, на том и стоят.)


 99,999% идут в политику, с единственной целью - ШОб дорваться до кормушки, под названием "Бюджет" и воровать. А те единицы, которые идут в политику, ШОб ШО-то сделать для государства, народа, города - долго не задерживаются. Или становятся как все остальные, либо их убирают.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Если подытожить все что сказано выше, то выхода у нас нет. Во власти, априори, нормальных людей никогда не будет, все кто пробивается рано или поздно станут ворами. Контролировать власть тоже мы не хотим, а уж тем более кто активно протестует сразу у нас нацик и фашист. И на закуску, мы вообще хотим быть аполитичными и желательно, чтобы все делалось как-то без нас, но обязательно честно и справедливо.
Но не получается, за свои права надо бороться, через это проходили все цивилизованные страны, только так.

----------


## serg-shs

> 99,999% идут в политику, с единственной целью - ШОб дорваться до кормушки, под названием "Бюджет" и воровать. А те единицы, которые идут в политику, ШОб ШО-то сделать для государства, народа, города - долго не задерживаются. Или становятся как все остальные, либо их убирают.


 Вы на основе своего собственного опыта говорите? или так... что б поговорить?

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Вы на основе своего собственного опыта говорите? или так... что б поговорить?


 Говорю на основе того, ШО вижу вокруг.

----------


## serg-shs

просто общественная активность, если она не выражается в политическом влиянии - марна справа. Ну это точно так же, если ухаживать за девушкой и когда всё перешло в фазу взаимного согласия, категорически отрицать близость и чего-то там рассказывать о платонических(как их принято интерпретировать) чувствах. Так и тут: митингуют ходят и после - ЭТО НЕ ПОЛИТИКА, МЫ СТОРОНИМСЯ ПОЛИТИКИ (ну сказать для антуражу можно, но что б совсем - это перебор). Да импотента хоть понять можно. при этом одни говорят - дайте лидера, другие - эти не способны руководить. Так что мешает хотябы ориентироваться на реально действенные цели, а не тактику типа "дяденька не забирай пляжик".

----------


## serg-shs

> Говорю на основе того, ШО вижу вокруг.


 восприятие - дело индивидуальное + подверженное комформизму и вообще социуму. Ну и чего наворовала, например, Ангела Меркель ?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну... Нужно реально собрать человек от 200, которые реально захотят подправить портреты на Думской. Но где найти столько?


 


> Не надо обобщать. Просто сборы и митинги очень часто имеют крайне слабый эффект. В бумажках - сила. А подписей уже собирали много раз - обычно чиновники ими подтираются.


  Одно противоречит другому или можно всё же это делать одновременно, а не только в тихоря писать бумажки?

----------


## Пушкин

> Не нужно ничего такого делать. Нужно просто перестать прикидываться аполитичными, и таки идти во власть - вытеснять этих уродов. типа: Да мы идём в местное самоуправление, обьединяемся для того, что б не воровали, бо дальше так невозможно! (скурвиться в такой ситуации намного сложнее - если незнакомые люди обьединяясь провозглашают такие принципы - изменить им тяжко, ровно как и принципам воровства: ПР обьединилась, что б воровать - и с чего они вдруг изменят этой священной идее? если изначально договорились - воровать, на том и стоят.)


  Вот только давайте без политики...

----------


## serg-shs

> Вот только давайте без политики...


 хрен с ним - без политики. Только обьясните КАК? А ЛУЧШЕ ВСЕГО ЧЕГО-ТО ПРОДЕМОНСТРИРУЙТЕ ДЕЙСТВЕННОЕ. что-то за 20ть лет нехрена не продемонстрировали.
 Но уговаривать когото - марна справа. Лучше искать "уже уговоренных"  :smileflag:  (для чего сб-но и пишется)

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Вот только давайте без политики...


 А как без политики? Как будем увещевать ворюг засевших во властных кабинетах? Обратимся в суд или в прокуратуру? :smileflag:  Или слезно (всей прогрессивной общественностью) попросим больше не воровать? И пусть нам дадут честное пионерское слово так больше не делать!

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Ну и чего наворовала, например, Ангела Меркель ?


 При чем тут Меркель? Мы живем в стране, в которой, в начале прошлого века, под корень уничтожалась интеллигенция, уничтожались все те, кто считал свои долгом жить, защищая интересы государства, а значит - своего народа. Вспомните хотя бы о Ришелье, Воронцовых,  Маразли, Дерибаса, Ланжерона, жертвующих грандиозные суммы в фонд города, подаривших уникальное собрание книг местной библиотеке, отдавщих городу сады, парки, жертвующих огромные суммы денег, лично участвовавших в ликвидации чумы, военных походах...
И сравните все это с нынешними "великими" мира сего у нас в стране, и сравните со старой Европой, не познавшей Большевизма!
Вы действительно этого не понимаете, или мы живем с Вами в разных государствах?

----------


## serg-shs

> *При чем тут Меркель?* Мы живем в стране, в которой, в начале прошлого века, под корень уничтожалась интеллигенция, уничтожались все те, кто считал свои долгом жить, защищая интересы государства, а значит - своего народа. Вспомните хотя бы о Ришелье, Воронцовых,  Маразли, Дерибаса, Лонжерона, жертвующих грандиозные суммы в фонд города, подаривших уникальное собрание книг местной библиотеке, отдавщих городу сады, парки, жертвующих огромные суммы денег, лично участвовавших в ликвидации чумы, военных походах...
> И сравните все это с нынешними "великими" мира сего у нас в стране, и сравните со старой Европой, не познавшей Большевизма!
> Вы действительно этого не понимаете, или мы живем с Вами в разных государствах?


  причём Меркель? в некотором смысле - землячка ... (по исторической родине, блин  ) 
А то, что Вы написали вполне можно отнесть и ко временам Веймарской республики... так что всё было - ничто не ново под Луной...  
 Ну а если так уж хреново и ничего поделать не можете, ну то и не делайте. (как всегда, найдётся тот, кто сделает ЗА ВАС... НО ТОЛЬКО НЕ ОБИЖАЙТЕСЬ, ЕСЛИ ЧТО  ок?  :smileflag:  )

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну а если так уж хреново и ничего поделать не можете, ну то и не делайте. (как всегда, найдётся тот, кто сделает ЗА ВАС... НО ТОЛЬКО НЕ ОБИЖАЙТЕСЬ, ЕСЛИ ЧТО  ок?  )


 Есть идеи - чего делать?
Делись.
Я подтянусь, ежели чего.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Есть идеи - чего делать?
> Делись.
> Я подтянусь, ежели чего.


 Я думаю, ШО очень многие подтянутся, если будет действительно *стОящее* предложение!

----------


## SaMoVar

> Я думаю, ШО очень многие подтянутся, если будет действительно *стОящее* предложение!


 Рупь за два, что придёт человек 20, половина из которых в процессе отвалится.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> Рупь за два, что придёт человек 20, половина из которых в процессе отвалится.


 Значит предложенение отстойное. Демагогией сегодня заниматься - дураков мало.

----------


## SaMoVar

Отстойное - не отстойное, а за Город сражаемся. Жмите кнопки дальше.

----------


## Mireille

> Если подытожить все что сказано выше, то выхода у нас нет. Во власти, априори, нормальных людей никогда не будет, все кто пробивается рано или поздно станут ворами. Контролировать власть тоже мы не хотим, а уж тем более кто активно протестует сразу у нас нацик и фашист. И на закуску, мы вообще хотим быть аполитичными и желательно, чтобы все делалось как-то без нас, но обязательно честно и справедливо.
> Но не получается, за свои права надо бороться, через это проходили все цивилизованные страны, только так.


  Любую власть надо контролировать, слишком много соблазнов там у человека появляется. Для этого и четвертая власть должна работать и народ быть поактивнее.

----------


## Олег.Л

> А как без политики?


 А как киевляне  успешно отстаивают свое,без флагов и лозунгов?
А как Самовар & Co,без показушной партпринадлежности  добиваются локальных результатов?(за что кстати,все неравнодушные к теме должны быть по хорошему благодарны)




> При чем тут Меркель?


 Вот вопрос :smileflag:  Наверное она тоже против застройки склонов парка Юбилейного.





> Вспомните хотя бы о Ришелье, Воронцовых,  Маразли, Дерибаса, Лонжерона, жертвующих грандиозные суммы в фонд города, подаривших уникальное собрание книг местной библиотеке, отдавщих городу сады, парки, жертвующих огромные суммы денег, лично участвовавших в ликвидации чумы, военных походах...
> И сравните все это с нынешними "великими" мира сего у нас в стране, и сравните со старой Европой, не познавшей Большевизма!


 Ришелье, Воронцов,Маразли, Дерибас, Ланжерон как примеры, уже не вписываются в сегодняшнюю  патриотическую схему локального мироустройства, потому как  есть некошерные импероиды(с)
   Термин Новороссия ,в некоторых напряженных мозгах ,воспринимается исключительно как призыв к немедленному присоединению к России,но не как исторический символ процветания и золотого периода Одессы. 
Естественно,что  принудительная замена акцентов,без оглядки на собственную историю(в том числе) и проводит нас в задницу.

----------


## SaMoVar

Как уже правильно замечали академики (Селиванов и Ко) - с молодёжью у нас в стране не работают. Точнее сволота работает, а мы пускаем на самотёк. На Галичине уже целое поколение молодёжи с промытыми мозгами. У нас же с трибун все вещают о патриотизме и возврате исторической правды. А на деле - поговорили  и разошлись. 
Есть у нас Колокол, но в той организации имеют место перекосы, которые я не могу принять. Хотя это намного лучше сволоты. А отсюда и инертность, пофигизм к родному Городу. В Киеве, наверное, больше неравнодушных людей осталось, которые правильно детей воспитывают. Я малому стараюсь передать максимум того, что знаю. Хотя знания мои весьма посредственны. С другой стороны - общаюсь с друзьями и сотрудниками - они вообще ничего не знают о городе. Для них я - ходячая энциклопедия.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А как киевляне  успешно отстаивают свое,без флагов и лозунгов?
> А как Самовар & Co,без показушной партпринадлежности  добиваются локальных результатов?(за что кстати,все неравнодушные к теме должны быть по хорошему благодарны)
> 
> 
> 
> Вот вопрос Наверное она тоже против застройки склонов парка Юбилейного.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 А говорил без лозунгов? А как  же Новороссия? Ничего не напоминает? А киевляне и под лозунгами борются и без лозунгов и стихийно и организованно и локально. И вообще киевляне в оппозиции к власти. Они эту нынешнюю власть не выбирали и активно демонстрируют это, нам они не пример. Зато у нас борцы с фашизмом, за собственную историю, за Новороссию, за царя, за родину, за веру, за красный флаг, да за что угодно только не против дерибана склонов, не против разрушения собственного города. Да еще немного и тут не за что будет бороться.

----------


## Олег.Л

> А говорил без лозунгов? А как  же Новороссия? Ничего не напоминает? А киевляне и под лозунгами борются и без лозунгов и стихийно и организованно и локально. И вообще киевляне в оппозиции к власти. Они эту нынешнюю власть не выбирали и активно демонстрируют это, нам они не пример.


 Где ты выглядела лозунги? Я провел пример Новороссии,как образец отрезка собственной истории,во время которого Одесса процветала,и на который необходимо оглядываться, если появится возможность изменить жизнь города в лучшую сторону. 
Я конечно пронимаю,что тебя и некоторых раздражает вторая составляющая слова Ново*россия*...но могу  только посочувствовать,если не различаешь смысловое наполнение одного и того же слова

Я проживаю часть жизни  и в Киеве тоже , и отслеживаю схожие события ...могу тебе сказать,что акции происходили аполитично и в оранжевые времена и в нынешние.Люди настолько по хорошему озлоблены и сплочены,что завидно.





> Зато у нас борцы с фашизмом, за собственную историю, за Новороссию, за царя, за родину, за веру, за красный флаг, да за что угодно только не против дерибана склонов, не против разрушения собственного города. Да еще немного и тут не за что будет бороться.


 А чем тебя не устраивает "собственная история"? Она прекрасна.Как бы не пытались ее ретушировать национал-историки.Дошли до того,что уже в своих "работах" гнобят Дерибаса и обвиняют его в издевательстве над казаками.По той причине ,что некошерно испанцу быть основателем исконно украинской Одессы.
В наших  "нац-патриотических реалиях" надо быть именно  патриотом Одессы и ничего другого.Да собственно *они* и выбора не оставляют

http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/eve...icheskih-mifov

Ты еще забыла добавить борцов за бандеризацию Одессы и окресностей,для полноты картины. Я понимаю,что выламывать двери горсовета с криками "бандерапридэпорядокнавэдэ"-это так романтично,но на самом деле это и есть тот необольшевизм,о котором говорил  Пиня Гофман. 
Можешь не сомневаясь их смело включать в свой список неборцов за склоны и за город.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Нет, история не прекрасна, это просто история со своими взлетами и падениями. А то что ты предвзят и видишь кругом только бандеризацию так это и к гадалке ходить не надо. И что такое "собственная история"? Что за зверюшка такая? Тебе привести примеры с другой стороны, где оппоненты, ненавидящие все украинское, договорились до того, что украинский язык это выдумка австрийского генштаба в соавторстве с Грушевским? Так можешь у своих товарищей-новороссцев поспрашивать они с удовольствием расскажут. Мне тут один, из ваших, вообще как-то лекцию прочитал что украинцев не существует, а есть малороссы и новороссы. Так что не надо рассказывать про работы псевдоисториков.
А теперь к делу. Твои лично предложения как бороться с беспределом? Я тоже много чего знаю про акции, которые проходили в Киеве и то что они все проходят аполитично, мягко говоря неправда. Люди активны и чаще всего прибегают к силовым методам. Или не так? Взять хотя бы акции против реконструкции Гостиного двора. Это ведь как ты выразился "необольшевизм". Наверное, людям, которые защищают старый город надо посоветовать  не баррикадироваться, а письма писать "на деревню дедушке" в разные инстанции.
Да и вообще вопрос не только к Олегу. Л, а всем неравнодушным к судьбе нашего города - как бороться с беспределом? Штурм это плохо, это "необольшевизм", а что хорошо?

----------


## serg-shs

Ну раз пошла такая пьянка (я имею ввиду иоворосию и т.п.) то давайте посмотрим: Есть ли какая-то проблема с приватизацией общественного парка ну, например во Львове? (ну и кому такая приватизация в голову придёт, если "целое поколение с промытыми мозгами"?). В Киеве прихватизаторы понемногу отгребают своё от населения и население довольно успешно. В Одессе - полная новоросия, в Донецке вообще ?:%%;...
отаке

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Ну раз пошла такая пьянка (я имею ввиду иоворосию и т.п.) то давайте посмотрим: Есть ли какая-то проблема с приватизацией общественного парка ну, например во Львове? (ну и кому такая приватизация в голову придёт, если "целое поколение с промытыми мозгами"?). В Киеве прихватизаторы понемногу отгребают своё от населения и население довольно успешно. В Одессе - полная новоросия, в Донецке вообще ?:%%;...
> отаке


 Задавала я и такой вопрос, почему не протестуете, против уничтожения старого города и застройки парков, ведь можете легко организоваться, мне сказали что у них другие цели. Отаке.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Нет, история не прекрасна, это просто история со своими взлетами и падениями. И что такое "собственная история"? Что за зверюшка такая? 
> Тебе привести примеры с другой стороны, где оппоненты, ненавидящие все украинское, договорились до того, что украинский язык это выдумка австрийского генштаба в соавторстве с Грушевским? Так можешь у своих товарищей-новороссцев поспрашивать они с удовольствием расскажут. Мне тут один, из ваших, вообще как-то лекцию прочитал что украинцев не существует, а есть малороссы и новороссы. Так что не надо рассказывать про работы псевдоисториков.


 Что такое собственная история? Это история родного города.Она прекрасна,потому что единственна и  другой такой не будет. Теперь отдай себе отчет в том,что практически все золотое культурное наследие города,было создано в тот самый новороссийский период,и расскажи, как можно любить город и ненавидеть его историю,каким бы словом она на звалась.

И раз ты так лихо ярлыки клеишь,напомни ,кто у меня в "товарищах-новороссцах" ходит,а то я никак не вспомню  




> А теперь к делу. Твои лично предложения как бороться с беспределом? Я тоже много чего знаю про акции, которые проходили в Киеве и то что они все проходят аполитично, мягко говоря неправда. Люди активны и чаще всего прибегают к силовым методам. Или не так? Взять хотя бы акции против реконструкции Гостиного двора. Это ведь как ты выразился "необольшевизм". Наверное, людям, которые защищают старый город надо посоветовать  не баррикадироваться, а письма писать "на деревню дедушке" в разные инстанции.
> Да и вообще вопрос не только к Олегу. Л, а всем неравнодушным к судьбе нашего города - как бороться с беспределом? Штурм это плохо, это "необольшевизм", а что хорошо?


 --
Ну и какой результат поимели в результате "штурма" горсовета? не считая поломанных дверей. 
1.Показушный пиар Свободы
2.Ровным счетом ничего для людей,которыми она прикрывалась.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *и даже более*
Меня зовут Николай Сергеевич.Я предприниматель с рынка Остров.Ситуация у нас печальная,после нового года нас обещали лишить рабочих мест.Нас двести человек и  у нас был шанс ,что наш вопрос будет вынесен на ближайшей сессии,поэтому мы и пришли под мэрию.
Нам свободовцы просто помешали.Эти подонки устроили там бойню,и лишили нас возможности сказать что либо, они просто нас подставили.(с)

По делу. Я всегда был за количественный аполитичный подход непосредственно к объекту дискомфорта.Именно этои приносит результаты.
притом,что любые акции с флагами и лозунгами под кабинетами чиновников ,вызывают у основной массы пренебрежительный скепсис,по понятной причине.
Так как количественный фактор у нас невозможен,единственный выход -это помогать людям упомянутым выше всеми возможными методами.

Перебирать цвета власти,при ныне существующей системе власти , на что-то надеясь -просто самообман.




> А то что ты предвзят и видишь кругом только бандеризацию так это и к гадалке ходить не надо.?


 Ты знаешь,никаких проблем  с восприятием очевидной реальности.
А еще напомню,что по соцстатистике ,первейший фактор вызывающий отторжение-это навязывание чего либо

один из десятков примеров,понятно что пиар-провокация,только из этого и складывается процесс отторжения.

----------


## -Ariadna-

"По делу. Я всегда был за количественный аполитичный подход непосредственно к объекту дискомфорта.Именно этои приносит результаты." Это называется по делу? Это также по делу, как и тот шанс, который был у предпринимателя рынка "Остров".

На следующей сессии будет рассматриваться вопрос о строительстве в парке Шевченко очередной высотки для милицейских чиновников. Примените свой "количественный аполитичный подход".
Результат, наверное будет, такой как с домами Русова и Либмана. А вообще удобно вздыхать о "золотом культурном наследии" новоросского периода, но ничего не делать для сохранения этого самого наследия.

И еще жду моих постов, где я говорила, что "ненавижу его историю" ( я про наш многострадальный город). Это к слову о "товарищах-новороссцах"

----------


## SaMoVar

-Ariadna-, хотите помочь городу? Хотите поучаствовать в спасении дома Руссова и Либмана? Хотите запретить строить высотку в парке под крышей МВД (там совсем не МВДшники и совсем не для себя будут строить)? Давайте к нам. Получите возможность писать обращения и жалобы от лица общественной организации, мозговые штурмы, площадки для изложения своих мыслей по спасению и сохранению города, и просто друзей. Ну и мы уже имеем возможность получать информацию, до которой раньше добраться было нереально. Обрастаем связями, так сказать.

----------


## Олег.Л

> "По делу. Я всегда был за количественный аполитичный подход непосредственно к объекту дискомфорта.Именно этои приносит результаты." Это называется по делу? Это также по делу, как и тот шанс, который был у предпринимателя рынка "Остров".
> На следующей сессии будет рассматриваться вопрос о строительстве в парке Шевченко очередной высотки для милицейских чиновников. Примените свой "количественный аполитичный подход".
> Результат, наверное будет, такой как с домами Русова и Либмана. А вообще удобно вздыхать о "золотом культурном наследии" новоросского периода, но ничего не делать для сохранения этого самого наследия.


  :smileflag:   А чего следующее мое предложение тихесенько опускаешь ?

_Так как количественный фактор у нас невозможен,единственный выход -это помогать людям упомянутым выше всеми возможными методами._

А то как-то некошерно получается





> И еще жду моих постов, где я говорила, что "ненавижу его историю" ( я про наш многострадальный город). Это к слову о "товарищах-новороссцах"


 Где-то так получается,пусть и косвенно. Ты называешь историю города "зверюшкой какой-то" .Меня без меня, записываешь в махровые украинофобы,даже не зная моего мнения об украинской составляющей Одессы.
И это только при одном упоминании слова "Новороссия"...причем  в сугубо-подчеркнутом историческом контексте...

----------


## -Ariadna-

> А чего следующее мое предложение тихесенько опускаешь ?
> 
> _Так как количественный фактор у нас невозможен,единственный выход -это помогать людям упомянутым выше всеми возможными методами._
> 
> А то как-то некошерно получается
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Так ты уже подкорректировал свое предложение. Расшифруй "все возможные методы". Начинаю загибать пальцы, первое, писать письма. Какие еще?
И опять про Новороссию и особую историю, уже дискутировали и не раз, так что взгляды, что у тебя, что у меня сложились. А что касается твоего отношения к украинской составляющей Одессы, как говорил Станислав Ежи Лец:"Некрасиво подозревать, когда вполне уверен " (тоже где-то так получается, пусть и косвенно).

----------


## SaMoVar

> Начинаю загибать пальцы, первое, писать письма. Какие еще?


  Писать не письма, а обращения, запросы, протесты, жалобы. Встречаться с инициативными группами по месту нарушений и помогать людям бить в правильные места. Как можно сильнее засвечивать проблему в СМИ и на просторах интернета. 
Если есть проблема, но живущие рядом люди не возмущаются - получить положительный результат практически нереально. Но если люди объединяются - получается неплохо. Самый яркий пример - стройка в парке Победы. Люди сами не сидели сложа руки + мы по своим направлениям вдарили и получили результат, причём быстро. Не в последнюю очередь из-за шумихи в СМИ.
Подстанция в парке Шевченко - низкий поклон сотрудникам обсерватории. Они нашли такое решение, которое нам бы и в голову не пришло))) Молодцы!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Подстанция в парке Шевченко - низкий поклон сотрудникам обсерватории. Они нашли такое решение, которое нам бы и в голову не пришло))) Молодцы!


 Че-то я пропустил)))
Чего придумали астрономы?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Так ты уже подкорректировал свое предложение.


 Ой как мелко :smileflag: Ни буковки я не корректировал..легко убедиться
.Ариадна! ты комсомолка? это же не наши методы!(с)




> Расшифруй "все возможные методы". Начинаю загибать пальцы, первое, писать письма. Какие еще?


 Расшифровываю,если ты так просишь,а ты делай выводы о методах... В конце 2007-в начале 8года,я подытожив и скомпилировал кучу материалов(в то время свежих ,скандальных и злободневных) по склонам и оформив их в виде открытого обращения,занес его в АП,в ГП ,в кабмин, СБУ.Отправил во все центральные сми.
Сам пошел на прием к Сердюку,тогдашнему губернатору.Сделать это было и так не просто,а с этим вопросом оказалось практически невозможно.Отдельная аудиенция состоялась только с помощью протекции друзей из ГБ. Он выслушал меня пару минут и по дружески посоветовал обратиться по этому вопросу в горсовет к Гурвицудаже не вникнув в  предмет беседы.
    Я конечно оценил его отеческий цинизм.Отправить меня к человеку(не хочу ругаться),который на тот момент втихаря активно распродавал то самое побережье и памятники архитектуры..
    Из всех инстанций,ответ пришел только от главреда "Сегодня" и суть ответа сводилась к тому,что в ...Ваших материалах упомянуто некоторое количество значимых людей,из-за которых у нас могут быть проблемы"





> И опять про Новороссию и особую историю, уже дискутировали и не раз, так что взгляды, что у тебя, что у меня сложились. А что касается твоего отношения к украинской составляющей Одессы, как говорил Станислав Ежи Лец:"Некрасиво подозревать, когда вполне уверен " (тоже где-то так получается, пусть и косвенно).


 
Нигде не упоминал за "особую" историю.Ты ведь хочешь рассматривать исторую города исключительно в рамках развития украинского государства,нивелируя все остальные реальные особенности,угадал ?
    Не знаю что там у тебя "сложилось",но очевидно,что в части случаев женская логика — это таки загадка для мужского сознания(с) :smileflag:  
И то,что я категорически против огульной украинизации,навязывания абсолютно чуждых ценностей(для Одессы) и переписывания истории города в угоду чего-либо-это 100%.
И не потому что я против Украины и языка как таковых,а потому что все это превращает медленно и неизбежно Одессу с ее неповторимостью,в обычное захолустье.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Че-то я пропустил)))
> Чего придумали астрономы?


 http://dumskaya.net/news/stroitelstvo-elektropodstancii-v-odesskom-parke--023034/

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Ой как мелкоНи буковки я не корректировал..легко убедиться
> .Ариадна! ты комсомолка? это же не наши методы!(с)
> 
> 
> 
> Расшифровываю,если ты так просишь,а ты делай выводы о методах... В конце 2007-в начале 8года,я подытожив и скомпилировал кучу материалов(в то время свежих ,скандальных и злободневных) по склонам и оформив их в виде открытого обращения,занес его в АП,в ГП ,в кабмин, СБУ.Отправил во все центральные сми.
> Сам пошел на прием к Сердюку,тогдашнему губернатору.Сделать это было и так не просто,а с этим вопросом оказалось практически невозможно.Отдельная аудиенция состоялась только с помощью протекции друзей из ГБ. Он выслушал меня пару минут и по дружески посоветовал обратиться по этому вопросу в горсовет к Гурвицудаже не вникнув в  предмет беседы.
>     Я конечно оценил его отеческий цинизм.Отправить меня к человеку(не хочу ругаться),который на тот момент втихаря активно распродавал то самое побережье и памятники архитектуры..
>     Из всех инстанций,ответ пришел только от главреда "Сегодня" и суть ответа сводилась к тому,что в ...Ваших материалах упомянуто некоторое количество значимых людей,из-за которых у нас могут быть проблемы"
> ...


 И что? Это все очень интересно! Очень! Но увы, мало эффективно. Я конечно могу и дальше с тобой полемизировать, но бесполезно. С таким успехом ты с такой кучей материала можешь зайти и к Януковичу с Костусевым. Я так понимаю они одумаются и перестанут так плохо себя вести. Кстати, Костусев большой ценитель имперской истории Одессы. Почему к нему не обращаешься? Или ты только с представителями "оранжевого режима" переписывался? Или опять все спишешь на женскую логику.
Теперь по поводу комсомола. Я не комсомолка, по возрасту не подхожу. Но была и октябренком и пионеркой и комсомолкой. Я уже  взрослая тетя, так что твои неуклюжие подколы не производят на меня никакого впечатления.
И последнее, Одесса уже давно, практически, захолустье и начался этот процесс еще во времена Союза, но можно естественно все списать на "огульную украинизацию".

----------


## Олег.Л

> И что? Это все очень интересно! Очень! Но увы, мало эффективно. Я конечно могу и дальше с тобой полемизировать, но бесполезно. С таким успехом ты с такой кучей материала можешь зайти и к Януковичу с Костусевым. Я так понимаю они одумаются и перестанут так плохо себя вести. Кстати, Костусев большой ценитель имперской истории Одессы. Почему к нему не обращаешься? Или ты только с представителями "оранжевого режима" переписывался? Или опять все спишешь на женскую логику.


 --
Ты так ничего не поняла.Чего вдруг я привел тебе свой опыт? Не ради интереса, и уж конечно не ради похвастаться,а именно--- как пример бесполезности подобного рода начинаний неравнодушных одиночек. 

Теперь давай *взглянем со стороны* на оранжевые годы и сегодняшние.
В первом случае ,как мы знаем,распродалось все,что можно и накакие возражения на сессиях по поводу непродажи прибрежных земель,Гурвиц просто не терпел.Затыкались рты и выключался микрофон.(Видео прилагать или сама помнишь?)
Сейчас ситуация другая,и она отчасти контролируема. Хоть какая-то часть объектов опротестована и спасена. Достоверно известно,что практически все прибрежные земли и памятники архитектуры в историческом центре были разбазарены Гурвицем.Так может к нему надо обратиться все-таки,*в первую очередь*?  
Конечно,хотелось бы все эти акты отменить и вернуть все в зад.
Вопрос,насколько Костусев спроможен это сделать.будучи шестеренкой в сегодняшней вертикали? Тут ,к сожалению без иллюзий.

И то слава,Богу,что принята концепция незастройки склонов.Я лично ждал чего угодно....Есть еще гарантии Базана словами Костусева :smileflag: ,что никто ничего не построит на склонах(№8817) Это уже большая удача,да еще ребята молодцы,работают.Так что обращаться и влиять на Костусева есть кому






> Теперь по поводу комсомола. Я не комсомолка, по возрасту не подхожу. Но была и октябренком и пионеркой и комсомолкой. Я уже  взрослая тетя, так что твои неуклюжие подколы не производят на меня никакого впечатления.
> И последнее, Одесса уже давно, практически, захолустье и начался этот процесс еще во времена Союза, но можно естественно все списать на "огульную украинизацию".


  :smileflag: Знаешь,то что мы с тобой не договоримся,это и так понятно,поэтому я  просто приведу слова Кличко-старшего двухнедельной давности и подпишусь под ними.Возможно,тебе так будет легче Это воспринимать.



  *Показать скрытый текст* *---*
Лидер партии "Удар" Виталий Кличко  категорически против того, чтобы каждый говорил на украинском языке 
   "Мы разные, и у нас разные направления, я не разделяю многие вещи, которые предлагает "Свобода", например что каждый должен говорить на украинском языке, что Украина для украинцев", - заявил Кличко*.
Политик уточнил, что "есть территории, так исторически сложилось, где говорят на русском".
"Европейский путь развития Украины не предполагает подобных вещей", - отметил он.

----------


## -Ariadna-

Опять много текста, а по существу ноль. Какая часть объектов спасена? Просто всему свое время. Захотят застроят и Олега Л не спросят. А Костусев, да, хозяин своего слова, захотел дал, захотел забрал обратно.

С тобой естественно не договоримся, если всерьез считаешь, что я тебя собираюсь заставить говорить по-украински, с фантазией у тебя все нормально.

А вот про методы борьбы, как всегда умолчал, так что там еще осталось кроме писем с жалобами?

----------


## Олег.Л

> Опять много текста, а по существу ноль. Какая часть объектов спасена? Просто всему свое время. Захотят застроят и Олега Л не спросят. А Костусев, да, хозяин своего слова, захотел дал, захотел забрал обратно.
> 
> С тобой естественно не договоримся, если всерьез считаешь, что я тебя собираюсь заставить говорить по-украински, с фантазией у тебя все нормально.
> 
> А вот про методы борьбы, как всегда умолчал, так что там еще осталось кроме писем с жалобами?


 Да как же ты сущность увидишь,если  происходящие события подчиняешь  своим субъективным симпатиям/антипатиям?  Очень удобно,кстати...незамечать у "друзей" всякого дерьма и опровергать  позитив сделанный "врагами".
Отойти в стороночку,над ситуацией постоять... мыслей не приходило?

Насчет "объектов",я даже и напрягаться не буду.Ты либо следи за происходящим,либо пусть тебе подскажет об этом кто-то другой.
Вообщем пора заканчивать этот "конструктив"

  *Показать скрытый текст* *пс*еще у тебя отлично получается передергивать контекст и выворачивать смысловое содержание предложений...при этом  еще и обижаться на "женскую логику":)

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Да как же ты сущность увидишь,если  происходящие события подчиняешь  своим субъективным симпатиям/антипатиям?  Очень удобно,кстати...незамечать у "друзей" всякого дерьма и опровергать  позитив сделанный "врагами".
> Отойти в стороночку,над ситуацией постоять... мыслей не приходило?
> 
> Насчет "объектов",я даже и напрягаться не буду.Ты либо следи за происходящим,либо пусть тебе подскажет об этом кто-то другой.
> Вообщем пора заканчивать этот "конструктив"
> 
>   *Показать скрытый текст* *пс*еще у тебя отлично получается передергивать контекст и выворачивать смысловое содержание предложений...при этом  еще и обижаться на "женскую логику":)


 Олег Л прочитай свои посты и с удивлением обнаружишь, что все написанное тобой к тебе же и относится. В одном прав, пора заканчивать, я так понимаю ответа на свой вопрос не дождусь, так что не напрягайся, не надо. :smileflag:

----------


## Олег.Л

> А вот про методы борьбы, как всегда умолчал, так что там еще осталось кроме писем с жалобами?


 


> я так понимаю ответа на свой вопрос не дождусь, так что не напрягайся, не надо.


 
Повторяю для "радиослушателей"

_всегда был за количественный аполитичный подход непосредственно к объекту дискомфорта.Именно этои приносит результаты.
притом,что любые акции с флагами и лозунгами под кабинетами чиновников ,вызывают у основной массы пренебрежительный скепсис,по понятной причине.
Так как количественный фактор у нас невозможен,единственный выход -это помогать людям упомянутым выше всеми возможными методами._

Тот документ,который ты называешь "письма с жалобами",не имея о нем ни малейшего представления,ушел позже по нужным адресам в городе,и надеюсь принес хоть маленькую,но пользу...
В заключении только могу напомнить совет, данный тебе вчера...продолжать работать с клавиатурой :smileflag:

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Повторяю для "радиослушателей"
> 
> _всегда был за количественный аполитичный подход непосредственно к объекту дискомфорта.Именно этои приносит результаты.
> притом,что любые акции с флагами и лозунгами под кабинетами чиновников ,вызывают у основной массы пренебрежительный скепсис,по понятной причине.
> Так как количественный фактор у нас невозможен,единственный выход -это помогать людям упомянутым выше всеми возможными методами._
> 
> Тот документ,который ты называешь "письма с жалобами",не имея о нем ни малейшего представления,ушел позже по нужным адресам в городе,и надеюсь принес хоть маленькую,но пользу...
> В заключении только могу напомнить совет, данный тебе вчера...продолжать работать с клавиатурой


 А все еще раздаешь советы, ну да, все что можешь. А в работе с клавиатурой тебе нет равных. Ладно прекращаю с тобой спор, можешь написать что-то вдогонку, советчик.

----------


## serg-shs

о, тема ожила

----------


## Тихон Петрович

С наступающим Старым Новым Годом, друзья!
Желаю нам в новом году не увидеть ни единой стройки на нашем побережье по причине отсутствия такого строительства в принципе!

----------


## SaMoVar

Улучшив время, на выходных решил прогуляться по берегу моря в районе Аркадии. Аркадия встретила меня картой, на которой были расписаны границы пляжей, куда можно заходить и куда вход людям второго сорта заказан. Для особо непонятливых карта ещё больших размеров расположена на трамвайном мостике у самого пляжа. Так как сейчас не сезон - с доступом на эти пляжи не возникло никаких проблем.

 Что же я увидел. Помимо привычных глазу строек, с которыми городские власти каждое лето безжалостно борятся, я увидел и новую напасть. Прямо на пляже выросли дома, развёрнуто строительство капитальных сооружений. К имеющимся клубам добавилась огромная неуклюжая сцена от прибоя до набережной. Везде кипит работа - хозяева готовятся летом заработать деньги на отхваченных у одесситов территориях. Кто дал разрешение на строительство зданий непосредственно на пляжах? Кто спросил у одесситов - а надо ли это им? Вопросы риторические.
 Не прошло и 15 минут, как я фиксировал на камеру это безобразие, ко мне подошёл человек в робе и настоятельно рекомендовал стереть отснятый материал, угрожая выкинуть камеру в море. Знаем, слышали, пуганые. Шестёрка хозяев жизни была послана в пешее эротическое путешествие, а к активным действиям он не рискнул перейти ввиду наличия на пляже людей. Застройщики явно не желают предавать огласке то, что творится на пляжах.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Улучшив время, на выходных решил прогуляться по берегу моря в районе Аркадии. Аркадия встретила меня картой, на которой были расписаны границы пляжей, куда можно заходить и куда вход людям второго сорта заказан. Для особо непонятливых карта ещё больших размеров расположена на трамвайном мостике у самого пляжа. Так как сейчас не сезон - с доступом на эти пляжи не возникло никаких проблем.


 Что делают, суки...
Эта власть точно не для народа.

----------


## serg-shs

Ну так нужно срочно организовать митинг и пикеты!!! и вообще шоу.
(а то охранникам, строителям скушно и на ТВ не очень много событий - совсем без работы останутся. Оно конечно можно и пойти цивилизованным и эффективным путём, но "мы вне политики" "wir sind impotent" ну и т.п.)

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну так нужно срочно организовать митинг и пикеты!!! и вообще шоу.
> (а то охранникам, строителям скушно и на ТВ не очень много событий - совсем без работы останутся. Оно конечно можно и пойти цивилизованным и эффективным путём, но "мы вне политики" "wir sind impotent" ну и т.п.)


 Хорошая мысль!
Заодно поборемся немножко с безработицей - хозяева срочно поднаймут дополнительных охранников))))
Когда собираемся?

----------


## serg-shs

> Хорошая мысль!
> Заодно поборемся немножко с безработицей - хозяева срочно поднаймут дополнительных охранников))))
> Когда собираемся?


 дак как же собраться? массовка вся у Михалкова задействована...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> дак как же собраться? массовка вся у Михалкова задействована...


 Это жалко. А я как раз сейчас свободен (не задействован ни у кого)))

----------


## serg-shs

ну чего-то соберут. Но с "холостыми выстрелами" нужно кончать - никто их уже не боится. Нужно Чётко говорить: Идём во власть, что б посадить безпредельщиков!

----------


## m-ilya

> ну чего-то соберут. Но с "холостыми выстрелами" нужно кончать - никто их уже не боится. Нужно Чётко говорить: Идём во власть, что б посадить безпредельщиков!


 Ну ну... тут люди даже прийти на встречу для обсуждения перспектив, возможностей и путей, и то не могут найти время, а вы говорите во власть...

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну ну... тут люди даже прийти на встречу для обсуждения перспектив, возможностей и путей, и то не могут найти время, а вы говорите *во власть*...


  приоритеты выше, чем просто поговорить, так что на это время найдут. не все, но найдут

----------


## Олег.Л

_Новый генплан Одессы: Склоны останутся парковой зоной,Молдаванку лишили высоток, а «Север-Юг» пройдет через заводы.
В мае на обозрение города,будет предоставлен скорректированный документ_

     Одесские чиновники решили, что нынешний проект генплана, который разработали еще в 2004 году, безнадежно устарел. Корректировать генплан будет киевский институт "Гипроград", который его и разрабатывал.

      Главный архитектор Николай Базан говорит, что муниципалитет принял во внимание более двухсот замечаний горожан. Депутаты отмечают, что достигли консенсуса в большинстве спорных вопросов. Так, власти откликнулись на просьбу оставить приморские склоны парковой зоной. Кроме того, отменят планы по застройке Межлиманья, где собирались возвести многоэтажки.

  В новом варианте проекта историческую часть будут реставрировать поквартально. Член градсовета Валерий Уренев считает, что комплексный подход – наиболее оптимальный путь реставрации исторического центра города. – При таком подходе оценку дают не каждому зданию отдельно, а целому кварталу, учитывая необходимость выдерживать стиль и этажность, – поясняет он.

Так, на Молдаванке вместо многоэтажек выстроят домики, которые возвысятся не больше чем на пять этажей, рядом с новыми зданиями появятся живописные дворики с галереями.

http://www.*******/article/267543

----------


## SaMoVar

Не знаю, что можно исправить в том жутковатом генплане. Нужно однозначно делать с нуля.
А насчёт Молдаванки - разработчики там были? Там уже давно везде торчат высотки и новые гонят.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Не знаю, что можно исправить в том жутковатом генплане. Нужно однозначно делать с нуля.
> А насчёт Молдаванки - разработчики там были? Там уже давно везде торчат высотки и новые гонят.


 --
Ты же понимаешь,никто с нуля его делать не будет.Пусть хотя бы скорректированная версия останется,как наименьшее зло.


_Могилев на бульдозере снес забор на пляже в Ялте,препятствующий свободному доступу на пляжи общего назначения.

С 1 марта этого года, в Крыму начнется масштабное мероприятие по расчистке береговой линии от незаконных преград для беспрепятственного  прохода туристов и жителей_

http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/events/1496517-mogilev-na-buldozere-snes-zabor-na-plyazhe-v-yalte

Неплохой пример для Костусева :smileflag:  Сколько заборов и  курятников на песке жаждят бульдозера

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/events/1496517-mogilev-na-buldozere-snes-zabor-na-plyazhe-v-yalte
> 
> Неплохой пример для Костусева Сколько заборов и  курятников на песке жаждят бульдозера


 И не только бульдозера, некоторые сооружения без динамита уже и не демонтировать)))

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну снесут они сейчас заборы. Уже проходили это. Летом все заборы будут стоять на своих местах. Готов ставить деньги.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну снесут они сейчас заборы. Уже проходили это. Летом все заборы будут стоять на своих местах. Готов ставить деньги.


 СОгласен.

----------


## Пушкин

> -Ariadna-, хотите помочь городу? Хотите поучаствовать в спасении дома Руссова и Либмана? Хотите запретить строить высотку в парке под крышей МВД (там совсем не МВДшники и совсем не для себя будут строить)? Давайте к нам. Получите возможность писать обращения и жалобы от лица общественной организации, мозговые штурмы, площадки для изложения своих мыслей по спасению и сохранению города, и просто друзей. Ну и мы уже имеем возможность получать информацию, до которой раньше добраться было нереально. Обрастаем связями, так сказать.


  Я к вам некоторое время назад подтянулся, постарался помочь чем смог - добыл важную информацию и что в итоге? Ни ответа, ни привета. Какие мозговые штурмы? Какие площадки для изложения мыслей? Ни кто ни разу никуда ни позвал... А у меня жгучее желание бороться за город, да и возможности некоторые есть. Но как говорится - пишите письма... 
Прости если что не так, но злость берёт уже давно...

----------


## SaMoVar

> Я к вам некоторое время назад подтянулся, постарался помочь чем смог - добыл важную информацию и что в итоге? Ни ответа, ни привета. Какие мозговые штурмы? Какие площадки для изложения мыслей? Ни кто ни разу никуда ни позвал... А у меня жгучее желание бороться за город, да и возможности некоторые есть. Но как говорится - пишите письма... 
> Прости если что не так, но злость берёт уже давно...


  Ариадна с нами на связи. Общаемся, работаем. За ручку водить никого не будем - возраст не тот. Кто хочет - ищет способ.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ариадна с нами на связи. Общаемся, работаем. За ручку водить никого не будем - возраст не тот. Кто хочет - ищет способ.


  Так и я с вами на связи и что?

----------


## Олег.Л

Оптимистическая свежая новость.Смущает только  оставленная лазейка

_Главный архитектор Одессы подчеркнул, что строительство жилых домов или гостиниц на этой территории будет запрещено, хотя здесь и могут появляться другие объекты.  
«Это может быть дельфинарий, океанариум, ботанический сад, какой-то выставочный комплекс, спортивный комплекс, кафе, рестораны и так далее._ 


http://*************/news/parku_yubileyniy_bit_791.html

----------


## Пушкин

В Аркадии строительство полным ходом идёт...

----------


## SaMoVar

Я пробовал поднять резонанс вокруг строек на песке в Аркадии. Никто не шелохнулся. Сам не потяну - крыши нет. Одесситам Аркадия не нужна - что ж нам убиваться?

----------


## aliaodessa

Костусев подыгрывает “Викойлу” в захвате одесского побережья

Мы первыми написали о схеме захвата побережья от Ланжерона до Аркадии, которой Алексей Костусев подыграл в суде. Теперь мэрия бьет себя в коллективную грудь: дескать, ничего поделать нельзя. Вранье.

Решение суда обязывает горсовет заключить договор аренды земли. Юристы знают, что такое решение суда неисполнимо: депутаты отказываются по нему проголосовать, и никто с ними ничего сделать не может, особенно при тайном голосовании. Да и при открытом никто не возбудит уголовного дела против шести десятков депутатов по неисполнению судебного решения.

Условия аренды могут быть драконовскими – такими, что “Викойл” от них рад будет отказаться.

Аренда не означает права на застройку: “Викойл” может хоть сто лет арендовать склоны, но без согласия горсовета не сможет их застроить.

Аренда не дает права проезда: горсовет легко может поставить “Викойл” в условия, когда будущие покупатели квартир должны будут спускаться по лестнице, не имея возможности заехать на машине.

Горсовет может отменять решение суда через Генпрокуратуру, отменить исходное решение и сделать множество других административных и юридических ходов. Если бы все было так просто, то все бы решали вопросы через суд, а не через сессию.

И не Костусев ли запретил МБТИ регистрировать какую-либо недвижимость по судебному решению без его разрешения?

Попросту, сахалинский мэр решил распродать одесские побережье, но пытается при этом сохранить свое сахалинское лицо.
 Храбро.

----------


## chestnaya

> Костусев подыгрывает “Викойлу” в захвате одесского побережья
> 
> Мы первыми написали о схеме захвата побережья от Ланжерона до Аркадии, которой Алексей Костусев подыграл в суде. Теперь мэрия бьет себя в коллективную грудь: дескать, ничего поделать нельзя. Вранье.
> 
> Решение суда обязывает горсовет заключить договор аренды земли. Юристы знают, что такое решение суда неисполнимо: депутаты отказываются по нему проголосовать, и никто с ними ничего сделать не может, особенно при тайном голосовании. Да и при открытом никто не возбудит уголовного дела против шести десятков депутатов по неисполнению судебного решения.
> 
> Условия аренды могут быть драконовскими – такими, что “Викойл” от них рад будет отказаться.
> 
> Аренда не означает права на застройку: “Викойл” может хоть сто лет арендовать склоны, но без согласия горсовета не сможет их застроить.
> ...


 На сколько мне известно, именно Кактус не подписывает необходимых бумаг и не передаёт судебным исполнителям техническую документацию, за что уже трижды платил штраф. А последнее письмо от исполнительной службы предупреждает об уголовной ответственности городского головы за неисполнение решения ВХСУ. Тем же решением, того же ВСХУ, в обеспечение иска "ВИКОИЛа", наложен арест на земельный участок от Ланжерона до Аркадии. Запрещена апелляция, что, вообще, дикость.
Мэрия близка к тому, что бы обратиться за помощью к народу, вступив в открытый конфликт с центральными властями. Хватит ли у нынешней мэрии на это смелости, сказать тркдно.

----------


## Пушкин

> Я пробовал поднять резонанс вокруг строек на песке в Аркадии. Никто не шелохнулся. Сам не потяну - крыши нет. Одесситам Аркадия не нужна - что ж нам убиваться?


  а где резонанс поднимал? Давай вместе попробуем...

----------


## aliaodessa

> На сколько мне известно, именно Кактус не подписывает необходимых бумаг и не передаёт судебным исполнителям техническую документацию, за что уже трижды платил штраф. А последнее письмо от исполнительной службы предупреждает об уголовной ответственности городского головы за неисполнение решения ВХСУ. Тем же решением, того же ВСХУ, в обеспечение иска "ВИКОИЛа", наложен арест на земельный участок от Ланжерона до Аркадии. Запрещена апелляция, что, вообще, дикость.
> Мэрия близка к тому, что бы обратиться за помощью к народу, вступив в открытый конфликт с центральными властями. Хватит ли у нынешней мэрии на это смелости, сказать тркдно.


 это тебе известно с его слов,не правда ли? 
 “Викойл” заявил иск в Киеве о запрете одесскому горсовету как-либо распоряжаться землями от Ланжерона до Аркадии. 
И горсовет не обжаловал решение, постановленное в пользу “Викойла”. А потом тихо-тихо молчал об этом решении вот уже почти год.
и ты ему еще веришь?

----------


## bimerr

Некоторым будет полезно поменьше смотреть зомбоящик...

----------


## chestnaya

> это тебе известно с его слов,не правда ли? 
>  “Викойл” заявил иск в Киеве о запрете одесскому горсовету как-либо распоряжаться землями от Ланжерона до Аркадии. 
> И горсовет не обжаловал решение, постановленное в пользу “Викойла”. А потом тихо-тихо молчал об этом решении вот уже почти год.
> и ты ему еще веришь?


 При чём тут он? У меня решения эти лежат. Первую инстанцию мы выиграли. Это уже Высший Хозяйственный. Там запрещена апелляция. Там исполнительная госслужба минюста уже тролит. А он игнорирует.
Сейчас решение уже принимать нужно вне рамок украинского законодательства и судебной системы.
Как далеко может пойти Кактус?
А, главное, как далеко сможешь пойти ты? 
Это уже не кафешка на песке.

----------


## aliaodessa

> При чём тут он? У меня решения эти лежат. Первую инстанцию мы выиграли. Это уже Высший Хозяйственный. Там запрещена апелляция. Там исполнительная госслужба минюста уже тролит. А он игнорирует.
> Сейчас решение уже принимать нужно вне рамок украинского законодательства и судебной системы.
> Как далеко может пойти Кактус?
> А, главное, как далеко сможешь пойти ты? 
> Это уже не кафешка на песке.


 есть бумаги за штрафы? 
как думаешь.пойдет он за одесситов против ПР? 
Я-пойду. 
а он- вряд ли . цыкнут и убежит в Инто -сану

----------


## chestnaya

> есть бумаги за штрафы? 
> как думаешь.пойдет он за одесситов против ПР? 
> Я-пойду. 
> а он- вряд ли . цыкнут и убежит в Инто -сану


 Думаю, пойдёт.
Что ему терять? Жизнь прожита, карьера сделана, дети взрослые.
Даже мечта стать мэром Одессы сбылась.
Что ему терять?
Почему он должен испугаться и чем его можно испугать?

----------


## aliaodessa

> Думаю, пойдёт.
> Что ему терять? Жизнь прожита, карьера сделана, дети взрослые.
> Даже мечта стать мэром Одессы сбылась.
> Что ему терять?
> Почему он должен испугаться и чем его можно испугать?


 
что ему терять?
теплое местечко ,хорошая пенсия (от ВР) ,хорошая зарплата,статус.
костусев не считает,что жизнь прожита :smileflag: 
у него молодая жена ( четвертая) на сносях  
може он на Президента замахнется ? А чего?  У Инуковича получилось - а он чем хуже?
что не сидел? так все впереди..

а подумай,что он с этого будет иметь? гембель и чартер на Сахалин?

Ты слишком хорошо думаешь о костусеве ..посвистеть- да..а вот когда до дела доходит - тут он пас..
в последний раз его от отставки Киван спас.
теперь-некому.
так что- не рискнет,имхо.

----------


## Олег.Л

> это тебе известно с его слов,не правда ли? 
>  “Викойл” заявил иск в Киеве о запрете одесскому горсовету как-либо распоряжаться землями от Ланжерона до Аркадии. 
> И горсовет не обжаловал решение, постановленное в пользу “Викойла”. А потом тихо-тихо молчал об этом решении вот уже почти год.
> и ты ему еще веришь?


 ---
Ты когда "Храбро" закидываешь ,на десять не делишь? Они ведь совершенно не стесняются левака закидывать, для усиления эффекта.Еще немного ,и по репутации со свободнойодессой подравняются в своей "эффективности"

Уже молчу про "досадные" ошибки... аккуратно путают земли от "Ланжерона до Аркадии"  вместо  от "Ланжерона до Отрады". 

Можно особо не доверять Костусеву и Базану,а вот Балинову я верю.
Он подтвердил ,что позиция Костусева по склонам жестко принципиальная. 

Во многом, эта позиция зиждется на личностном противопоставлении линии,которую гнул  Гурвиц, приложивший все силы,чтобы склоны "реализовать",любым способом,(как впрочем и многое другое)

Если в мае примут генплан,в котором статус Юбилейного будет забит как ландшафтный парк,то на Викоил можно будет с удовольствием наплевать.

----------


## chestnaya

Аля, у Кактуса всё есть. 
И пенсия, и статус, и деньги. И этого у него отнять нельзя.
Что может быть для него страшнее, чем оказаться в Питере или Милане?
Всё, что ты о нём знаешь, это удачная или неудачная работа политтехнологов.
Он консерватор, он не хочет видеть склоны застроенными. Тем более, чтобы их забрали целиком.

Для Олега.Л  - речь идёт об участке от Ланжерона до Аркадии. Формулировка в судебном решении "від пляжу "Ланжерон" до курорту "Аркадія". 
Почему-то Думская написала, что только до Отрады. Всё хуже.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Аля, у Кактуса всё есть. 
> И пенсия, и статус, и деньги. И этого у него отнять нельзя.
> Что может быть для него страшнее, чем оказаться в Питере или Милане?
> Всё, что ты о нём знаешь, это удачная или неудачная работа политтехнологов.
> *Он консерватор, он не хочет видеть склоны застроенными.* Тем более, чтобы их забрали целиком.
> 
> Для Олега.Л  - речь идёт об участке от Ланжерона до Аркадии. Формулировка в судебном решении "від пляжу "Ланжерон" до курорту "Аркадія". 
> Почему-то Думская написала, что только до Отрады. Всё хуже.


 и когда это он "перехотел"? 
ООО Рыночные технологии - забыла?
 2,3 га склонов в районе Санаторного переулка фирме ООО "Рыночные технологии".
 Единственным учредителем фирмы является Алексей Костусев, а свои интересы тогда он поручил представлять в Одессе Сергею Черненко.

----------


## Скрытик

> Он консерватор, *он не хочет видеть склоны застроенными*. Тем более, чтобы их забрали целиком.


  Боже, какая наивность....

Ему есть что бояться и есть что терять. Забыли как он в больничку слег во время первого визита проверяющих из АП?

----------


## Пушкин

Вот так сейчас выглядит Аркадия, есть предложение на ближайшие выходные или через две недели собраться в Аркадии организовать сбор подписей под обращением к мэру, к депутатам и в прокуратуру - продемонстрировать свою позицию, к обращению присоединить видио материал с прогулкой мэра со свитой по Аркадии двух летней давности где он обещал что Аркадия не будет застроена. 

Аркадия была одним из любимых мест одесситов, парк, пляжи... И во что она превращается теперь? Наверное кто то скажет - "да зачем всё это? всё в пустую". Возможно мы ничего не добьёмся, но всё равно нужно  действовать и создавать резонанс. Давайте поднимать одесситов, давайте перестанем сидеть сложа руки и только сетовать. Надежда всё таки есть.

----------


## coder_ak

Смешно. Показать видео, организовать подписи... Да этим людям в глаза урину закапывай, что роса будет. Всё бабло за все стройки давно получено и на счетах в банки освоено. А если что где не так, так самая честная прокуратура начнёт проверку и, примерно, к концу лета выдаст предписание снести. Конечно же после тщательно, тщательно проведённой проверки. Потом, примерно к концу сезона, всё и снесут.

И я не буду писать про экстремизм и про то, что люди должны просто собраться и сжечь это всё к хренам собачим.

----------


## Пушкин

> Смешно. Показать видео, организовать подписи... Да этим людям в глаза урину закапывай, что роса будет. Всё бабло за все стройки давно получено и на счетах в банки освоено. А если что где не так, так самая честная прокуратура начнёт проверку и, примерно, к концу лета выдаст предписание снести. Конечно же после тщательно, тщательно проведённой проверки. Потом, примерно к концу сезона, всё и снесут.
> 
> И я не буду писать про экстремизм и про то, что люди должны просто собраться и сжечь это всё к хренам собачим.


  Я знал что вам будет только смешно и всё... 
Ждите своего Гурвица - может пару копеек перепадет, а мне хочется сохранить этот город для потомков...

----------


## Эрик

> Вот так сейчас выглядит Аркадия, есть предложение на ближайшие выходные или через две недели собраться в Аркадии организовать сбор подписей под обращением к мэру, к депутатам и в прокуратуру - продемонстрировать свою позицию, к обращению присоединить видио материал с прогулкой мэра со свитой по Аркадии двух летней давности где он обещал что Аркадия не будет застроена. 
> 
> Аркадия была одним из любимых мест одесситов, парк, пляжи... И во что она превращается теперь? Наверное кто то скажет - "да зачем всё это? всё в пустую". Возможно мы ничего не добьёмся, но всё равно нужно  действовать и создавать резонанс. Давайте поднимать одесситов, давайте перестанем сидеть сложа руки и только сетовать. Надежда всё таки есть.


 Правильно мыслишь!Нельзя молчать,хотя и бороться с этой сволочью трудно!Готов присоединиться.Мне грустно,а не смешно!

----------


## coder_ak

*Пушкин*, не надо косить стрелки, что кому перепадало. Пока ни при Гурвице, ни сейчас при бездарном мэре ничего не менялось. И все эти громкие акции, которые уже были, не более чем предвыборная агитация и зарабатывание себе очков отдельными депутатами.

----------


## serg-shs

"собрать подписи, пошуметь, но что б без политики, шо б чего не вышло..."  и самое главное, после таких импотентских акций уже никому ничего не хочется.   Может двери опять рвануть - на них это лихо влияет.

----------


## Пушкин

Ну конечно, только бывший, да и до него, мэр был дарный только в свой карман. 
*А я верю что всё может получится, с домом-стеной же получилось, остановили.* И дай БОг и тут получится. А вот эти сопли и заболакивание тем вообще ни к чему... 
Сейчас как раз можно сыграть на конфликте интересов и вернуть Аркадию одесситам, а кто не хочет -  идите куда подальше...

----------


## Эрик

Хмельницкий Лагуну уже оторвал себе.А ведь был простым сварщиком из Баян аула.Вот что делает с "людьми" продажа души в партии тимошенки и потом нынешнего тасказзаць хглавы!

----------


## m-ilya

> Ну конечно, только бывший, да и до него, мэр был дарный только в свой карман. 
> *А я верю что всё может получится, с домом-стеной же получилось, остановили.* И дай БОг и тут получится. А вот эти сопли и заболакивание тем вообще ни к чему... 
> Сейчас как раз можно сыграть на конфликте интересов и вернуть Аркадию одесситам, а кто не хочет -  идите куда подальше...


 Конечно получится, усилия в никуда не уходят всегда есть результат.

----------


## aliaodessa

Неожиданно: главный архитектор Одессы подал в отставку накануне утверждения Генплана

Главный архитектор Одессы, начальник муниципального управления архитектуры и градостроительства Николай Базан написал заявление об отставке.

Об этом «Думской» сообщил источник в мэрии и подтвердил сам Николай Кузьмич.
http://dumskaya.net/news/neogidanno-glavnyj-arhitektor-odessy-podal-v-ots-024889/

----------


## chestnaya

> Ну конечно, только бывший, да и до него, мэр был дарный только в свой карман. 
> *А я верю что всё может получится, с домом-стеной же получилось, остановили.* И дай БОг и тут получится. А вот эти сопли и заболакивание тем вообще ни к чему... 
> Сейчас как раз можно сыграть на конфликте интересов и вернуть Аркадию одесситам, а кто не хочет -  идите куда подальше...


 Не "остановили!", а "остановили....". Чувствуете разницу? Строительство чего можно остановить в городе, где незаконно что-нибудь строят все? Будку для собаки, гараж для автомобиля, кладовочку возле мусоропровода, балкончик возле дома, павильёнчик возле дороги, кафешку возле моря, гостиничку возле парка, дельфинарийчик возле Ланжерона, особнячёк возле дома-стены..... гаражики возле Черёмушек, базарчик "остров" возле привоза.....
Да если этот миллион соберётся, который строит самовольно всё, на что денег хватает и всюду, куда дотянется, то от Вас места мокрого не останется.


Это у Пелевина про пятилапую собаку, которая просыпается и приходит. И о том, что мы все и есть эта собака. И мы пришли.

----------


## Пушкин

> Не "остановили!", а "остановили....". Чувствуете разницу? Строительство чего можно остановить в городе, где незаконно что-нибудь строят все? Будку для собаки, гараж для автомобиля, кладовочку возле мусоропровода, балкончик возле дома, павильёнчик возле дороги, кафешку возле моря, гостиничку возле парка, дельфинарийчик возле Ланжерона, особнячёк возле дома-стены..... гаражики возле Черёмушек, базарчик "остров" возле привоза.....
> Да если этот миллион соберётся, который строит самовольно всё, на что денег хватает и всюду, куда дотянется, то от Вас места мокрого не останется.
> 
> 
> Это у Пелевина про пятилапую собаку, которая просыпается и приходит. И о том, что мы все и есть эта собака. И мы пришли.


  Слов много, а смысла *0*

----------


## chestnaya

> Слов много, а смысла *0*


 Вот потому, что Вы не улавливаете смысла, всё так и получается.
А подписи.....
Давайте соберём подписи.
Это можно сделать так, что оно сработает.
На какое-то время.
Надо только "заинтересовать зайца".
У Вас есть знакомые зайцы?

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот потому, что Вы не улавливаете смысла, всё так и получается.
> А подписи.....
> Давайте соберём подписи.
> Это можно сделать так, что оно сработает.
> На какое-то время.
> Надо только "заинтересовать зайца".
> У Вас есть знакомые зайцы?


  научитесь хотя бы Привоз писать с большой буквы, потом будите иронизировать...

----------


## Эрик

> Это у Пелевина про пятилапую собаку, которая просыпается и приходит. И о том, что мы все и есть эта собака. И мы пришли.


 С людями теперь надо помягше,а смотртеть ширше!Поэтому сравнил бы нас с нашим мировоззрением не с собакой,а с мухами в одном из пелевенских романов.

----------


## Sereg_K

> Не "остановили!", а "остановили....". Чувствуете разницу? Строительство чего можно остановить в городе, где незаконно что-нибудь строят все? Будку для собаки, гараж для автомобиля, кладовочку возле мусоропровода, балкончик возле дома, павильёнчик возле дороги, кафешку возле моря, гостиничку возле парка, дельфинарийчик возле Ланжерона, особнячёк возле дома-стены..... гаражики возле Черёмушек, базарчик "остров" возле привоза.....
> Да если этот миллион соберётся, который строит самовольно всё, на что денег хватает и всюду, куда дотянется, то от Вас места мокрого не останется.
> 
> 
> Это у Пелевина про пятилапую собаку, которая просыпается и приходит. И о том, что мы все и есть эта собака. И мы пришли.


  Тебя послушать, так только Кактус законно занимает помещение на Думской.

----------


## chestnaya

> Тебя послушать, так только Кактус законно занимает помещение на Думской.


 Кактусу место на подоконнике, остальное пристроили!

----------


## aliaodessa

Фирма «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил», одним из основателей которой являлся племянник Леонида Кучмы, продолжает выигрывать судебные процессы по делу о предоставлении ей под застройку 18 га береговых склонов в Одессе.

Как передает корреспондент «Одесса. Комментарии», об этом стало известно из  Единого государственного реестра судебных решений.

В тоже время издание «Наші гроші» сообщает, что  18 февраля Высший хозсуд окончательно отказал государственному научно-исследовательскому институту проектирования городов «Гипроград» имени Ю. Билоконя, обязав его подготовить и передать строительной фирме документацию, которая позволяет проводить застройку береговых склонов.

Согласно сообщению, в 2004 году строительная компания «Викоил» и начальник Управления инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета Владимир Соколов заключили договор об инвестиционной деятельности. Они договорились о застройке объектами рекреационного назначения 18 га береговых склонов от пер. Купальный до ул. Адмирала Азарова.

Детальный план территории должен был разработать институт "Дипромисто", которому перечислили 341 тыс. грн. Однако разработка этого документа невозможна без кадастровых карт, который до сих пор не предоставил институту городской совет.

1 марта 2012 года Высший хозяйственный суд запретил Одесскому горсовету управлять береговыми склонами и обязал горсовет передать институту документы и утвердить эскизный проект застройки «Викоил».

----------


## chestnaya

> Фирма «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил», одним из основателей которой являлся племянник Леонида Кучмы, продолжает выигрывать судебные процессы по делу о предоставлении ей под застройку 18 га береговых склонов в Одессе.
> 
> Как передает корреспондент «Одесса. Комментарии», об этом стало известно из  Единого государственного реестра судебных решений.
> 
> В тоже время издание «Наші гроші» сообщает, что  18 февраля Высший хозсуд окончательно отказал государственному научно-исследовательскому институту проектирования городов «Гипроград» имени Ю. Билоконя, обязав его подготовить и передать строительной фирме документацию, которая позволяет проводить застройку береговых склонов.
> 
> Согласно сообщению, в 2004 году строительная компания «Викоил» и начальник Управления инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета Владимир Соколов заключили договор об инвестиционной деятельности. Они договорились о застройке объектами рекреационного назначения 18 га береговых склонов от пер. Купальный до ул. Адмирала Азарова.
> 
> Детальный план территории должен был разработать институт "Дипромисто", которому перечислили 341 тыс. грн. Однако разработка этого документа невозможна без кадастровых карт, который до сих пор не предоставил институту городской совет.
> ...


 Ну, что можно сделать? Закон есть закон, а суд есть суд. Поэтому нужно включить "дурочкА".
Ничего "Викоилу" не передавать, платить штрафы, предъявлять больничные и переспрашивать письменно, что именно нужно передать. Потом сравнивать знаки препинания в прошлых и новых предписаниях и решениях и снова переспрашивать.
Потом очень нужно принять генплан в той его части, что касается склонов, если там действительно парк.
Предоставить детальный план территории, уже выполненный по решению горсовета, и что бы в этом плане вся территория от Ланжерона до Аркадии была парком.
Утвердить данный план на ближайшей сессии.
Такое решение сделает одесские склоны инвестиционно непривлекательными. 
И принять это решение нужно не только 120 голосами депутатов, но и 120 тысячами подписей одесситов. 120 тысяч - как минимум.
Это тяжёлое решение, после этого торговать склонами станет невозможно.
Но другого варианта нет.

Сумеет ли мэрия "войти в контакт" с народом?
Сумеет ли совместно с одесситами отстоять интересы города?
Фиг их знает.....
Но попробовать стоит.....
Готова ли мэрия вступить в диалог, мы узнаем в конце следующей недели, когда состоится очередная судебная атака на одесские склоны.
Но это было бы невероятным, это бунт открытый, про некоторых после этого говорят только хорошее....
На девять и сорок....

----------


## m-ilya

Вот именно в таких случаях активная гражданская позиция и действия те же что и во времена Э.К.О. Н.А.Д.О. дают результат

----------


## aliaodessa

> Ну, что можно сделать? Закон есть закон, а суд есть суд. Поэтому нужно включить "дурочкА".
> Ничего "Викоилу" не передавать, платить штрафы, предъявлять больничные и переспрашивать письменно, что именно нужно передать. Потом сравнивать знаки препинания в прошлых и новых предписаниях и решениях и снова переспрашивать.
> Потом очень нужно принять генплан в той его части, что касается склонов, если там действительно парк.
> Предоставить детальный план территории, уже выполненный по решению горсовета, и что бы в этом плане вся территория от Ланжерона до Аркадии была парком.
> Утвердить данный план на ближайшей сессии.
> Такое решение сделает одесские склоны инвестиционно непривлекательными. 
> И принять это решение нужно не только 120 голосами депутатов, но и 120 тысячами подписей одесситов. 120 тысяч - как минимум.
> Это тяжёлое решение, после этого торговать склонами станет невозможно.
> Но другого варианта нет.
> ...


 гладко было на бумаге,да забыли про овраги (с)
на Генплан денег нет.
именно поэтом и ушел с поста Базан.
теперь Колокольников начальник.
тебе объяснять.что будет дальше-надо?

----------


## Эрик

http://dumskaya.net/news/na-primorskih-sklonah-odessy-vyrastet-vysotnyj-g-024940/

----------


## serg-shs

это крючкотворство никогда не разобрать - оно и пишется для того, что б никто ничего не мог разобрать. 
 а вот посылать уверенно власть - это стоит того. вот нужно было придти 9го к памятнику Шевченко (пофиг к каким - хоть под тётку-дуру а-ля сталин) и воровайки подумали бы, а вот их там Не колличество тысяч, а если они не будут стоять, а если они пройдутся кое где? 
а так, точечно - это всё для идиотов.

----------


## Пушкин

Завтра будет суд по поводу 20 га побережья, кто  придёт поддержать одесситов?

----------


## SaMoVar

Можно поподробней о месте и времени. Ну и как вы предполагаете повлиять митингом на решение суда (которое уже давно утрясено).

----------


## Пушкин

> Можно поподробней о месте и времени. Ну и как вы предполагаете повлиять митингом на решение суда (которое уже давно утрясено).


  Просто хочу увидеть Костусева и сказать за Аркадию... насчет суда - как я понял суд был проигран в Киеве, а это типа по вновь открывшимся обстоятельствам, а своим присутствием мы хоть покажем что нам не безразлично побережье...

----------


## SaMoVar

Не думаю, что КАА освятит своим присутствием помещение суда. Второе - ну вот мы человек 7 придём, а кто ещё?

----------


## Пушкин

> Не думаю, что КАА освятит своим присутствием помещение суда. Второе - ну вот мы человек 7 придём, а кто ещё?


  Не знаю кто ещё, я про суд только сегодня узнал, кому мог рассказал. Думал вы в курсе про суд...

----------


## SaMoVar

Теперь про суд конкретней. Что мы имеем? Хозяйственный суд Киева вынес решение. Город проиграл. И тут, внезапно, дело рассматривается Приморским районным судом города Одессы. Вы не находите тут нестыковки? А она есть. Ибо в нашем суде будет рассматриваться абсолютно другой вопрос. 
Викоил будет обжаловать решение горсовета о ДПТ склонов, которую поручили некоему Маркову. Заму по мусору. http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskoe-poberege-polovinu-sklonov-predlagayut-z-022831/ Вопрос - что мы, одесситы, будем делать там? 
Наши там будут. Чисто проконтролировать ситуацию. Я может опоздаю.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Теперь про суд конкретней. Что мы имеем? Хозяйственный суд Киева вынес решение. Город проиграл. И тут, внезапно, дело рассматривается Приморским районным судом города Одессы. Вы не находите тут нестыковки? А она есть. Ибо в нашем суде будет рассматриваться абсолютно другой вопрос. 
> Викоил будет обжаловать решение горсовета о ДПТ склонов, которую поручили некоему Маркову. Заму по мусору. http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskoe-poberege-polovinu-sklonov-predlagayut-z-022831/ Вопрос - что мы, одесситы, будем делать там? 
> Наши там будут. Чисто проконтролировать ситуацию. Я может опоздаю.


 Т.е. Костусев будет отстаивать принятый детальный план ЗАСТРОЙКИ побережья при поддержке одесситов?? типа,против Викойла?
мдяя..

----------


## SaMoVar

> Т.е. Костусев будет отстаивать принятый детальный план ЗАСТРОЙКИ побережья при поддержке одесситов?? типа,против Викойла?
> мдяя..


  Именно! То есть он хочет подвинуть Викоил и всунуть Маркова туда. А склоны одесситы потеряют в любом случае. 

Единственно, что одесситы могут сделать - это собрать хотя бы 1000 (лучше больше) человек, запастись тяжёлым инструментом и зажигательной смесью и пройти по склонам от Немо до Черноморки. Сметая заборы и нахалстрои. Всё. Точка.

----------


## Пушкин

> Единственно, что одесситы могут сделать - это собрать хотя бы 1000 (лучше больше) человек, запастись тяжёлым инструментом и зажигательной смесью и пройти по склонам от Немо до Черноморки. Сметая заборы и нахалстрои. Всё. Точка.


  Это уже давно пора сделать. Когда идём?

----------


## chestnaya

> Т.е. Костусев будет отстаивать принятый детальный план ЗАСТРОЙКИ побережья при поддержке одесситов?? типа,против Викойла?
> мдяя..


 Не совсем так. Детального плана нет. Есть решение от 2011 года о его разработке. Управлению Архитектуры поручено. Потом ещё слушания общественные и сессия....
Викоил требует исключить из этого решения участок от Ланжерона до Аркадии на том основании, что это его участок и разрабатывать план застройки он будет сам.

Горсоветовский план больше похож на парковую зону, в планах же Викоила - многоэтажки....

Полюбому, пока эта земля в собственности города, пока генплан и дпт разрабатывает муниципалитет - есть надежда на парк...
если заберёт коммерческая компания, пипец будет.... 
им присудили аренду с правом выкупа... 102 гектара... все склоны центральной части города....

Под эту драку, под нашу помощь мэрии, можно выторговать, чтоб там парк был....

Я не знаю, что Вы думаете, как к кому относитесь, но воевать надо.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Не совсем так. Детального плана нет. Есть решение от 2011 года о его разработке. Управлению Архитектуры поручено. Потом ещё слушания общественные и сессия....
> Викоил требует исключить из этого решения участок от Ланжерона до Аркадии на том основании, что это его участок и разрабатывать план застройки он будет сам.
> 
> Горсоветовский план больше похож на парковую зону, в планах же Викоила - многоэтажки....
> 
> Полюбому, пока эта земля в собственности города, пока генплан и дпт разрабатывает муниципалитет - есть надежда на парк...
> если заберёт коммерческая компания, пипец будет.... 
> им присудили аренду с правом выкупа... 102 гектара... все склоны центральной части города....
> 
> ...


 так в чем суть сегодняшнего иска?? который так разрекламировал костусев - типа,я сам буду в суде "защищать" ?.
В ОТМЕНЕ вот этого - по требованию Викойла.

15.11.2012 
Детальный анализ материалов прошедшего 14 ноября Градсовета позволяет сделать вывод о том, что в Одессе готовится схема по легализации застройки одесских склонов на примерно половине их площади.

Напомним, на Градсовете обсуждали работы, вынесенные на объявленный мэрией 2 недели назад конкурс проектов развития прибрежной зоны.

Главных участников было двое: народный архитектор Украины, профессор Строительной академии Владимир Глазырин и председатель Одесского отделения Национального союза архитекторов Василий Мироненко. 
Кроме того, был представлен ещё и третий проект, разработанный кафедрой градостроительства Одесской государственной академии строительства и архитектуры, но он и его авторы были явно не главными участниками мероприятия.

Проекты Глазырина и Мироненко  якобы были диаметрально противоположны:
 Мироненко предлагал официально разрешить застройку примерно половины территории склонов, в том числе и непосредственно у моря,
 тогда как проект Глазырина декларирует цель максимально сохранить зелёную зону. 
Однако более детальный анализ материалов, представленных на конкурс позволяет предположить, что речь идёт немного о другом.

Судя по всему, Мироненко и Глазырин сыграли в плохого и хорошего полицейского:
 проект Мироненко, прямо предлагавший санкционировать застройку склонов, был специально предназначен для того, чтобы на его фоне проект Глазырина смотрелся практически идеальным. 
Мироненко даже откровенно троллил присутствующих фразочками типа «В Одессе есть море, так что такая большая зелёная зона (как склоны, - ред.) не нужна», «Деревья дохода не приносят» и так далее.

Согласно проекту, линия побережья разделена на несколько парков («Аркадия», «Золотой Берег», «Отрада» и так далее). 
Уже на этом этапе возникает вопрос: зачем делать на отдельные парки сплошную зелёную зону от парка Шевченко и до Аркадии, которая также известна одесситам как парк «Юбилейный»? 
Ответ на вопрос содержится на той же схеме: всё дело в волшебных пузырьках в красных кругах, которые расположены междупарками. 
Эти зоны, судя по схеме проекта, занимают около половины территории парка «Юбилейный», в частности район Аркадии, район яхт-клуба и район собственно пляжа Отрада (переулок Вице-адмирала Азарова). На карте они помечены номерами 5, 6 и 7.

Есть и другие зоны, однако они находятся за пределами парка «Юбилейный» и Трассы здоровья, так что представляют меньший интерес.

Что это за зоны и что там будет происходить? В проекте Глазырина они называются «общественными приморскими центрами», но это название мало что объясняет. Но давайте взглянем на схему, а точнее, на легенду к ней.

Напомню, нас интересуют объекты с номерами 5, 6 и 7.

Обратите внимание на предполагаемое функциональное назначение земель, расположенных в этих зонах: селитебно-рекреационное, спортивное и селитебно-рекреационное, соответственно.

Что такое селитебное назначение? 
Это земли, предназначенные для размещения жилых и общественных зданий и тому подобного.
 Интересно, что украинское законодательство не знает, что такое «территория селитебно-рекреационного назначения»: есть селитебная территория, определение которой мы уже привели, и есть ландшафтно-рекреационная, то есть, в частности, городские скверы и парки.
 Что такое «спортивная» территория тем более не совсем понятно. 
Тем не менее, очевидно, что речь идёт уже не о территориях парковой зоны, а о территориях какого-то иного назначения, на которых будет разрешено (путём смены целевого назначения земельных участков) возведение тех или иных капитальных сооружений.

Напомним, что судя по графическим материалам, представленным на градсовете, речь идёт примерно о половине территории склонов, расположенной между Аркадией и Ланжероном.
 После смены целевого назначения распорядители этих территорий (а данные участки уже много лет по большей части находятся в аренде у тех или иных коммерческих структур) смогут реализовывать на них разнообразные строительные проекты.

Таким образом, пресловутый конкурс проектов развития побережья выглядит в целом не более чем первым этапом легализации застройки склонов. 
Такая застройка ведётся и сегодня, однако если сейчас целевое назначение того или иного участка каждый застройщик меняет самостоятельно, то описываемая нами схема приведёт к «оптовому» исключению значительных территорий из состава зелёных зон Одессы.

Источник: www.domik.net

----------


## Пушкин

> Таким образом, пресловутый конкурс проектов развития побережья выглядит в целом не более чем первым этапом легализации застройки склонов. 
> Такая застройка ведётся и сегодня, однако если сейчас целевое назначение того или иного участка каждый застройщик меняет самостоятельно, то описываемая нами схема приведёт к «оптовому» исключению значительных территорий из состава зелёных зон Одессы.
> 
> Источник: www.domik.net


  Проект который представили студенты строительной академии был таки не плохим - без строительства высоток или вообще любого строительства зданий.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Это уже давно пора сделать. Когда идём?


 Я всегда готов. Когда 1000 будет?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Проект который представили студенты строительной академии был таки не плохим - без строительства высоток или вообще любого строительства зданий.


 Проект стройакадемии никогда не будет реализован.

----------


## serg-shs

хочеш сделать хорошо - делай сам. нужно брать власть в свои руки. И это самое главное. Потому как с нынешними каши не сваришь. А крючкотворство и разбор крючкотворства - задача для бесконечности (ну у кого столько жизней тот пусть и занимается). по поводу 1000 сносящих заборы- ну не читали вы сказок в детстве; рекомендую чего о Геракле/Геркулесе почитать - когда он сражался с Гидрой то на месте одной отрубленной головы вырастало две, а вот когда начал прижигать, то дело прошло.

----------


## Пушкин

Был час назад у суда Приморского - тишина и спокойствие, может суд перенесли?

----------


## Скрытик

http://dumskaya.net/news/vikoil-025083/

----------


## chestnaya

> Был час назад у суда Приморского - тишина и спокойствие, может суд перенесли?


 в 16:00

----------


## Олег.Л

Застройка одесских склонов: суд встал на сторону Костусева


Судья отказал «Викойлу» в отмене части детального плана территорий. На этом участке (между «Ланжероном» и «Отрадой») «Викойл» хочет строить санатории и коттеджи.

Как передает корреспондент Репортера, суд согласился с доводами мэрии и признал, что компани-застройщик должна была раньше обжаловать градостроительный документ. Сегодня ДПТ фактически запрещает застройку этой части склонов.
Мэр Одессы сообщил, что это первая победа – дальше в муниципалитете будут добиваться отмены договора о совместной деятельности с «Викойлом». «Это наша первая победа, но не последняя. Мне прислали три новых удвоенных штрафа. Я также знаю, что против меня началось уголовное производство», - заявил градоначальник.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Застройка одесских склонов: суд встал на сторону Костусева
> 
> 
> Судья отказал «Викойлу» в отмене части детального плана территорий. На этом участке (между «Ланжероном» и «Отрадой») «Викойл» хочет строить санатории и коттеджи.
> 
> Как передает корреспондент Репортера, суд согласился с доводами мэрии и признал, что компани-застройщик должна была раньше обжаловать градостроительный документ. Сегодня ДПТ фактически запрещает застройку этой части склонов.
> Мэр Одессы сообщил, что это первая победа – дальше в муниципалитете будут добиваться отмены договора о совместной деятельности с «Викойлом». «Это наша первая победа, но не последняя. Мне прислали три новых удвоенных штрафа. Я также знаю, что против меня началось уголовное производство», - заявил градоначальник.


 дадада.. "наши победили"  :smileflag:  ща апелляцию накатают..потом в Киев дело уйдет..в итоге - костусева "посодють" ..



_Казалось бы, какой молодец наш городской голова: не боится олигархов и милиции, бунтует, сопротивляется. Каждый честный одессит должен поддержать руководителя в этом благом деле. Однако не все так просто.

Почему мэр, ранее закрывший глаза на теневую приватизацию аэропорта и прохлопавший кражу земли на тех же склонах «дачниками» (за которыми, по всей видимости, он сам и стоял) сейчас рядится в тогу народного трибуна? И почему Алексей Алексеевич возбудился только сейчас, хотя в суд фирма подала еще в 2007-м году, а последнюю судебную инстанцию прошла осенью 2012-го?

Первая версия, возникшая у вашей редакции, — мэр каким-то образом договорился с хозяевами «Викоила», и восстание из пепла старого договора является чуть ли не его личной инициативой. Другими словами, никто ничего застраивать высотками не будет, а электорату просто вешают лапшу на уши, создавая «народному мэру-хозяйственнику» имидж борца за счастье одесское. В подтверждение этой версии говорит, во-первых, тот факт, что Костусев — в силу особенностей характера и по причине места, занимаемого им во властной вертикали, — совсем не способен публично бросить вызов мало-мальски серьезной структуре, особенно если ее поддерживает каким-то образом официальный Киев. «Съел» же он дарение аэропорта, хотя – точно известно – с самого начала был против этой идеи.

Косвенным свидетельством того, что мы имеем дело с грандиозной пиар-акцией, служит и то, что мэр сейчас именно что пиарится, а не по-настоящему борется с алчными застройщиками. Ведь отбить притязания «Викоила» проще простого, для этого не нужно подставляться под штрафы и уголовное преследование. Достаточно просто внести соответствующие проекты – об утверждении эскиза застройки и землеотводе — на сессию горсовета и благополучно провалить голосование за них. Или поторопиться и принять откорректированный Генплан, не предусматривающий строительства на склонах. Однако вместо этого устраивается истерика, готовится глупейший митинг под зданием Приморского суда и другие громкие и страх какие популярные, но совершенно бесполезные мероприятия, вроде обращения к президенту с мольбой о помощи.

Ничего не делает Костусев и для наказания виновных. Кто подписывал договор с фирмой в 2004-м году? Начальник горуправления инженерной защиты города и развития побережья Владимир Соколов, имевший счастье поработать и с Алексеем Алексеевичем. Почему нет заявления о привлечении его к уголовной ответственности? Почему мэр не инициирует расследование в отношении других чиновников той поры? Ну и наконец, разве всплывшая история с «Викоилом» — не повод для того, чтобы с позором лишить Руслана Боделана звания почетного гражданина Одессы?

Однако об этом наш трибун и не заикается. Видимо, на то есть причины.

Хозяйственный суд Киева, действительно, удовлетворил 12 марта очередной иск «Викоила» к мэрии. И речь действительно идет о земельных вопросах. Однако претензии компании куда скромнее, чем хочет показать городской голова. Таки-да, депутатов – не мэра! – принуждают отдать в аренду землю. Принуждают вопиюще незаконно, поскольку еще лет семь назад появилось разъяснение пленума Верховного суда, констатирующее, что передача земель в аренду или частную собственность находится исключительно в компетенции местных органов власти.

«Это, можно сказать, уникальный вердикт, — говорит экс-начальник горуправления земресурсов, юрист Ирина Коврижных. – Суд не может заставить горсовет принять то или иное решение, он вправе лишь обязать рассмотреть какой-то вопрос, а как проголосуют депутаты – их дело». Тем не менее, киевский хозсуд потребовал «подарить» «Викоилу» участок приморской земли. Но не 100 гектаров, как говорит мэр, а всего 18-ть. По соседству с участком «Михаников» и «дачными» наделами, между прочим.

Зачем Костусев говорит неправду?_

----------


## Эрик

> Застройка одесских склонов: суд встал на сторону Костусева
> 
> 
> Судья отказал «Викойлу» в отмене части детального плана территорий. На этом участке (между «Ланжероном» и «Отрадой») «Викойл» хочет строить санатории и коттеджи.
> 
> Как передает корреспондент Репортера, суд согласился с доводами мэрии и признал, что компани-застройщик должна была раньше обжаловать градостроительный документ. Сегодня ДПТ фактически запрещает застройку этой части склонов.
> Мэр Одессы сообщил, что это первая победа – дальше в муниципалитете будут добиваться отмены договора о совместной деятельности с «Викойлом». «Это наша первая победа, но не последняя. Мне прислали три новых удвоенных штрафа. Я также знаю, что против меня началось уголовное производство», - заявил градоначальник.


  Желаю викойлу такой вот участи,только от одесситов!

----------


## Эрик

Клип немного обрезан(ссылкой ошибся).Там румынский викойл в лице руководителей расстреляли как собак!

----------


## Олег.Л

> дадада.. "наши победили"  ща апелляцию накатают..потом в Киев дело уйдет..в итоге - костусева "посодють" ..


 Что такое да-да-да? Ты жутко расстроена,что Костусев не слился? Заметно :smileflag: 

У тебя ведь такое стойкое желание дать ему по жопе , что можно и склонами пожертвовать,не?
Действительно...ну какая же фигня, зеленые легкие Одессы по сравнению с жуткой неприязнью к Костусеву

А аппеляцию конечно подадут,но при этом, на ближайшей сессии горсовета будет принято соответсвующее решение,потом принят генплан.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Что такое да-да-да? Ты жутко расстроена,что Костусев не слился? Заметно
> 
> У тебя ведь такое стойкое желание дать ему по жопе , что можно и склонами пожертвовать,не?
> Действительно...ну какая же фигня, зеленые легкие Одессы по сравнению с жуткой неприязнью к Костусеву
> 
> А аппеляцию конечно подадут,но при этом, на ближайшей сессии горсовета будет принято соответсвующее решение,потом принят генплан.


 ты так и не понял.что происходит???
ты поверил костусеву - что он - за склоны ??
это тот,кто безропотно отдал аэропорт,кто выделял по 10 соток каким-то студентам подставным(кстати их госакты до сих пор не отменены) - вдруг ,внезапно,обеспокоился склонами и стал противником застройки??
два серьезных человека между собой бодаются. 
хозяин Викойла и тот,кому обещано и кем проплачена концепция вот эта,уже принятая..
_Обратите внимание на предполагаемое функциональное назначение земель, расположенных в этих зонах: селитебно-рекреационное, спортивное и селитебно-рекреационное, соответственно.

Что такое селитебное назначение? Это земли, предназначенные для размещения жилых и общественных зданий и тому подобного. Интересно, что украинское законодательство не знает, что такое «территория селитебно-рекреационного назначения»: есть селитебная территория, определение которой мы уже привели, и есть ландшафтно-рекреационная, то есть, в частности, городские скверы и парки. Что такое «спортивная» территория тем более не совсем понятно. Тем не менее, очевидно, что речь идёт уже не о территориях парковой зоны, а о территориях какого-то иного назначения, на которых будет разрешено (путём смены целевого назначения земельных участков) возведение тех или иных капитальных сооружений.

Напомним, что судя по графическим материалам, представленным на градсовете, речь идёт примерно о половине территории склонов, расположенной между Аркадией и Ланжероном. После смены целевого назначения распорядители этих территорий (а данные участки уже много лет по большей части находятся в аренде у тех или иных коммерческих структур) смогут реализовывать на них разнообразные строительные проекты.

Таким образом, пресловутый конкурс проектов развития побережья выглядит в целом не более чем первым этапом легализации застройки склонов.
Такая застройка ведётся и сегодня, однако если сейчас целевое назначение того или иного участка каждый застройщик меняет самостоятельно, то описываемая нами схема приведёт к «оптовому» исключению значительных территорий из состава зелёных зон Одессы.

Источник: www.domik.net_ 
петрушка- так - "пугивичка от кальсонов"

----------


## Олег.Л

> ты так и не понял.что происходит???
> ты поверил костусеву - что он - за склоны ??
> это тот,кто безропотно отдал аэропорт,кто выделял по 10 соток каким-то студентам подставным(кстати их госакты до сих пор не отменены) - вдруг ,внезапно,обеспокоился склонами и стал противником застройки??


 Суть вопроса не в вере в кого бы там нибыло. Точно также я могу обвинить тебя за веру в Гурвица.(что собственно неприкрытый факт).

 Главное --достижение результата и мне глубоко побоку,*кто ,как и какими путями,поможет* сохранить склоны в качестве зеленого парка.
На данном отрезке, Костусев это делает.Может быть с прицелом или для гешефта в будущем. Время покажет.

----------


## verda

Ну, это проверка на вшивость. Выясняется, что людям важнее: судьба склонов - или ненависть к определенному лицу. "По делам их узнаете их".

----------


## Эрик

Приморский районный суд Одессы удовлетворил ходатайство Одесского горсовета, оставив без рассмотрения иск компании «Викоил», которая претендует на застройку 18 га склонов у моря в зеленой зоне города. Представитель истца - компании «Викоил» - Михаил Коротюк(в прошлой реинкарнации Елена Чаушеску,казненная за антинародные действия мужа) отметил, что будет подана апелляция.

----------


## Эрик

[IMG][/IMG]*По словам михаила коротюка*, «викоил» намерен реализовать на склонах строительный проект, соответствующий всем требованиям законодательства и строительным нормам. Он пообещал, что одесситам оставят выход к морю.* Разумеется, часть зелёных насаждений*, которые находятся на месте предполагаемой стройки,* придётся снести!!!*

----------


## aliaodessa

> Суть вопроса не в вере в кого бы там нибыло. Точно также я могу обвинить тебя за веру в Гурвица.(что собственно неприкрытый факт).
> 
>  Главное --достижение результата и мне глубоко побоку,*кто ,как и какими путями,поможет* сохранить склоны в качестве зеленого парка.
> На данном отрезке, Костусев это делает.Может быть с прицелом или для гешефта в будущем. Время покажет.


 и каков результат? на сессию 19 апреля - этот вопрос -не выносится.
костусев сказал- нет смысла.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *общая ситуация*Приморский суд Одессы отклонил иск ООО «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил»» к Одесскому городскому совету с требованием внести разработанный компанией детальный план территории от парка Шевченко до Аркадии в разрабатываемый горсоветом проект, передает корреспондент ИА «Контекст-Причерноморье».

Такое решение суд принял сегодня, 14 марта.

Как было отмечено в ходе заседания суда, в 2011 году Одесский горсовет принял решение разработать детальный план территории от парка Шевченко до Аркадии. У компании «Викоил» на тот момент уже был свой разработанный план, согласно генеральному договору о совместной инвестиционной деятельности №22 от 2 апреля 2004 года, заключенного между компанией и Управлением инженерной защиты территории и побережья Одесского городского совета. Иском в Приморский суд Одессы представители частной компании требовали внести свой план в план, разрабатываемый горсоветом. В результате суд принял решение оставить иск ООО «Викоил» без рассмотрения.

Параллельно с этим иском Высший хозяйственный суд Киева рассматривал дело о разрыве договора между Управлением инженерной защиты территории и побережья Одесского городского совета и ООО «Викоил». В результате суд принял решение договор разорвать. Однако позже Апелляционный суд Киева отменил это решение. 12 марта 2013 года в Хозяйственном суде г. Киев был в полном объеме удовлетворен иск ООО «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил» к Одесскому городскому совету – горсовет обязали передать земельный участок на прибрежных склонах частной компании в аренду с правом выкупа для застройки.

Присутствовавший на заседании Приморского суда Одесский городской голова Алексей Костусев так прокомментировал сегодняшнее решение: «Суд принял единственное верное и справедливое решение и оставил ничем не обоснованный иск к городскому совету без рассмотрения. Я считаю, что это первая победа на нашем большом пути. Это еще не решение проблемы, но это уже победа, которая внушает уверенность, что мы на верном пути, и мы обязательно победим».

Как ранее сообщало ИА «Контекст-Причерноморье», в 2004 году между ООО «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил» и Управлением инженерной защиты территории города и развития побережья Одесского городского совета были заключены договоры о совместной инвестиционной деятельности (от 02.04.2004 г.) и договор на разработку градостроительной документации (от 14.05.2004 г.).

В 2012 году в Юридическом департаменте мэрии заявили, что договоры были подписаны не уполномоченными на то лицами, нарушают права и интересы территориальной громады и направлены на застройку коммерческими объектами значительной части территории одесских прибрежных склонов.

Рассмотрев судебный спор по исковому заявлению ООО «Викоил» к Управлению инженерной защиты территории города и побережья Одесского городского совета, суд решил обязать Одесский городской совет в лице Управления инженерной защиты выполнить условия спорного договора. Несмотря на это решение и в связи с невозможностью его исполнения, Хозяйственный суд города Киев принял дополнительное решение, которым обязал Одесского городского голову исполнить договор, который он не заключал, и в судебных спорах не участвовал.

Одесский городской голова направил в Апелляционный хозяйственный суд Киева жалобу, но она рассмотрена не была. Следствием принятого судебного решения стало открытие исполнительного производства (в котором исполнителем условия договора названы Одесский городской совет в лице Управления инженерной защиты территории и побережья Одесского городского совета, а не городской голова). Исполнительная служба направила мэру требование заплатить штраф и срочно исполнить решения суда, то есть предоставить ООО «Викоил» документы, необходимые последнему для разработки планов застройки прибрежных склонов.

Городской голова несколько раз направлял в исполнительную службу письма с объяснением ситуации и пояснениями о невозможности в соответствии с законом исполнить решение суда, но, ввиду того, что они были оставлены без внимания, обратился в суд с соответствующей жалобой на действия исполнительной службы.

12 марта в Хозяйственном суде г. Киев был в полном объеме удовлетворен иск ООО «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил» к Одесскому городскому совету.

Суд вынес решение, обязывающее Одесский городской совет исполнить свои обязательства, предусмотренные п. 4.1.2 генерального договора о совместной инвестиционной деятельности №22 от 2 апреля 2004 года, заключенного между Управлением инженерной защиты территории и побережья Одесского городского совета и ООО «Викоил». А именно — передать земельный участок на прибрежных склонах частной компании в аренду с правом выкупа для застройки.

В ходе судебного заседания судом были отклонены многочисленные ходатайства, заявленные Одесским городским советом и Украинским государственным научно-исследовательским институтом проектирования «Гипроград».

А. Костусев комментируя это решение, заявил: «В связи с тем решением, которое принял сегодня Хозяйственный суд города Киев, я заявляю, что данное решение я также не признаю. Считаю его незаконным и антиодесским. Нами будут приняты все меры для того, чтобы это решение не было исполнено. Если надо, соберем внеочередную сессию Одесского городского совета, обратимся к Президенту Украины Виктору Януковичу».

----------


## Sereg_K

> Суть вопроса не в вере в кого бы там нибыло.


  Вы знаете, я вот тоже совершенно не верю, что кактус сделал что-то для города. В лучшем случае пиар, в худшем - на склоны положил глаз кто-то другой, влиятельный. Впоследствии наложит и лапу.
И меня нельзя обвинить в приверженности к гурвицу. Тот тоже свинья еще та. Хотя чуть получше кактуса.

----------


## serg-shs

Интересно, а члены «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил» могут ловить пули руками, зубами и т.п. ? если нет, то худо очень скоро им придётся.
А вообще лучше не распыляться на сотни мелких акций а устроить одну, но большую (в Виннице, говорят, 10 тысяч пришло, не смотря на дезинформацию, блокирование транспорта и т.п.)

----------


## aliaodessa

> Интересно, а члены «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил» могут ловить пули руками, зубами и т.п. ? если нет, то худо очень скоро им придётся.
> А вообще лучше не распыляться на сотни мелких акций а устроить одну, но большую (в Виннице, говорят, 10 тысяч пришло, не смотря на дезинформацию, блокирование транспорта и т.п.)


 по-поводу  акции..
Вчера мэр Одессы торжественно сообщил на своей новой странице в фейсбуке, что он готовит речь к заседанию в суде по иску Викойла.
В суде мэр действительно говорил речь, но читал ее исключительно по бумажке. Когда судья спросил, кто будет отвечать на вопросы юриста Викойла, мэр уселся и на вопросы отвечал уже юрист.
Понимает ли мэр, что говорит и что именно вменяют горсовету, неясно. На наш вопрос, почему не внести фиктивное решение в повестку сессии , за которое не проголосуют депутаты, чтоб не пришлось отдавать склоны застройщику, мэр сказал, что это ничего не даст.

Напротив мэр преуспел в тролинге суда и одесситов. Свое появление он сопроводил стадом городских сумасшедших, флагами иностранных и несуществующих государств и ветеранами различных воин. Именно на последних Костусев опирался в своей речи неоднократно, призывая походить на освободителей и победителей. В перерыве троль и самая преданная женщина Костусева Нина Кочановская наезжала на юриста Викойла и пыталась выставить его демоном. Кстати, бывшая дворничиха теперь начальника ЖЭКа и присяжная Приморского суда.

А вот юрист истца оказался милейшим человеком и принес в суд фотографии, чтобы напомнить одесситам, какое количество незаконных объектов УЖЕ есть на склонах и одесском побережье. По его словам, Викойл хотел как лучше, по закону и не дай Бог не собирается перекрывать одесситам доступ к морю и застраивать “трассу здоровья”. Конечно, тот проект, а точнее эскиз, который продемонстрировал юрист, может не раз поменяться и в итоге доступ окажется закрыт.

В тоже время, быдловатая охрана Костусева чуть не затоптала ветеранов и журналистов. Оказывается, они не поняли, что в зал пустят всех и по инерции расталкивали, не обращая внимание на возраст и пол.

Делал это все тот же “КОЛЯ”, который обещал встретить штурмовиков мэрии в городе и “называть Наташей”. Этот знаменитый эпизод наш корреспондент запечатлел во время штурма мэрии 21 декабря. Тогда Коля безнаказанно поливал людей из шланга.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Вы знаете, я вот тоже совершенно не верю, что кактус сделал что-то для города. В лучшем случае пиар, в худшем - на склоны положил глаз кто-то другой, влиятельный. Впоследствии наложит и лапу.
> И меня нельзя обвинить в приверженности к гурвицу. Тот тоже свинья еще та. Хотя чуть получше кактуса.


 --

Верить чиновнику ,тем более в наших реалиях,конечно глупо.
Тем более учитывая, что сегодняшний украинский мэр(да и вчерашний тоже) -крупная шестерка по распределению городских ресурсов.

Но у нас нет вариантов в выборе союзников-никакого.А любой здравомыслящий человек понимает,что в нашей ситуации для достижения результата,необходим конструктивный и жесткий прагматизм,без глупых личностных привязок,симпатий и антипатий.

Если таки  случится невероятное и в генплане будет ландшафтный парк по проекту стройакадемии ,пусть даже с какими-то небольшими ресторанами и прочими вкраплениями,то Костусеву будет сто раз прощен пиар  по склонам и другая околовозня,так что пусть старается.Его помпезный прононс Одесса оценит в случае позитивного результата. :smileflag: 

пс. верить Костусеву сложно по причине его низкой компетенции,а верить Гурвицу нельзя по причине его хитрости и подлости.

----------


## serg-shs

кактусу верить себя не уважать, да и вообще всяким «Викоилам».  
А вообще про это уже писано и мной в том числе, если нет своей собственной партии, то найдутся партии которые попользуют народонаселение на свою корысть. (хотя выбрать Зека - это вообще за пределами зхдравого смысла, а ведь некоторые "активисты" из этой темы и продолжают жопу за зека и компанию рвать, а ведь этот "чудесный проект" просто отрежет одесситов от моря)

----------


## Олег.Л

> по-поводу  акции..
> Вчера мэр Одессы торжественно сообщил на своей новой странице в фейсбуке, что он готовит речь к заседанию в суде по иску Викойла.
> В суде мэр действительно говорил речь, но читал ее исключительно по бумажке. Когда судья спросил, кто будет отвечать на вопросы юриста Викойла, мэр уселся и на вопросы отвечал уже юрист.
> Понимает ли мэр, что говорит и что именно вменяют горсовету, неясно. На наш вопрос, почему не внести фиктивное решение в повестку сессии , за которое не проголосуют депутаты, чтоб не пришлось отдавать склоны застройщику, мэр сказал, что это ничего не даст.
> 
> Напротив мэр преуспел в тролинге суда и одесситов. *Свое появление он сопроводил стадом городских сумасшедших, флагами иностранных и несуществующих государств и ветеранами различных воин.* Именно на последних Костусев опирался в своей речи неоднократно, призывая походить на освободителей и победителей. В перерыве троль и самая преданная женщина Костусева Нина Кочановская наезжала на юриста Викойла и пыталась выставить его демоном. Кстати, бывшая дворничиха теперь начальника ЖЭКа и присяжная Приморского суда.
> 
> А вот юрист истца оказался милейшим человеком и принес в суд фотографии, чтобы напомнить одесситам, какое количество незаконных объектов УЖЕ есть на склонах и одесском побережье. По его словам, Викойл хотел как лучше, по закону и не дай Бог не собирается перекрывать одесситам доступ к морю и застраивать “трассу здоровья”. Конечно, тот проект, а точнее эскиз, который продемонстрировал юрист, может не раз поменяться и в итоге доступ окажется закрыт.
> 
> ...


 Вот как раз к теме и примерчик :smileflag: ... вглядо-свободоодесская заказуха ---Нет склонам,Да-Викоилу,лишь Костусеву насрать за пазуху.

Да еще автор, редкостный урод назвал множество неравнодушных людей,которые были у суда в числе митингующих,городскими сумасшедшими(с) 
Типичная гурвооблизуха из недавнего прошлого.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Вот как раз к теме и примерчик... вглядо-свободоодесская заказуха ---Нет склонам,Да-Викоилу,лишь Костусеву насрать за пазуху.
> 
> Да еще автор, редкостный урод назвал множество неравнодушных людей,которые были у суда в числе митингующих,городскими сумасшедшими(с) 
> Типичная гурвооблизуха из недавнего прошлого.


 






http://hrabro.com/33978

----------


## aliaodessa

Осауленко руководит митингом

----------


## Олег.Л

> http://hrabro.com/33978


 ---
И что? студенты всегда и во все времена были разменной монетой в различного рода мероприятиях.

Тебе найти видео. как Соколов  остегивает студентам по полтяхе за анти атв-шные акции на Куликовом поле?

----------


## aliaodessa

> ---
> И что? студенты всегда и во все времена были разменной монетой в различного рода мероприятиях.
> 
> Тебе найти видео. как Соколов  остегивает студентам по полтяхе за анти атв-шные акции на Куликовом поле?


  т.е. - ты подтверждаешь,что митинг организован и студенты проплачены?
как там оказалась начальник ЖЭКа в рабочее время?

----------


## serg-shs

да нафига такие митинги - тут и так ясно, что это "митинг по полтяхе" (ну видно и писаки в этой теме в этом ключе того же разлива). 
Мне, лично, нахрен не нужны не кактус ни зеки ни прочие ЖЕКи, мне нужны склоны, берег и море. и таких как я миллион(но правда миллион затюканых, судя по тому что есть).

----------


## serg-shs

это шоу под лозунгом "защитим склоны" прямой путь к деребану склонов. и участвовать внём нельзя ни под каким видом, ни с какой стороны. обе стороны ДОЛЖНЫ СИДЕТЬ В ТЮРЬМЕ ("будут сидеть, я сказал")

----------


## chestnaya



----------


## aliaodessa

особенно понравилось про "здравом уме и трезвой памяти" (с) ;
Классическая формула начала завещаний в русском дореволюционном праве..

----------


## Sereg_K

> ---
> И что? студенты всегда и во все времена были разменной монетой в различного рода мероприятиях.


  чего-чего? Это в какие времена и в каких мероприятиях? Студенты всегда были одной из прогрессивных сил. Вот одно из самых ярких "мероприятий"



> *Привёл* в конечном счёте *к смене правительства*, *отставке президента* Шарля де Голля, и, в более широком смысле, *к огромным изменениям в*о французском *обществе*.


 Это у нас ректор приказал - студент сделал. Иначе не сдаст сессию/не получит диплом...

----------


## Пушкин

> особенно понравилось про "здравом уме и трезвой памяти" (с) ;
> Классическая формула начала завещаний в русском дореволюционном праве..


  А есть примеры дореволюционных завещаний? А то я в Архиве не встречал завещаний с такой формулировкой.

----------


## aliaodessa

> А есть примеры дореволюционных завещаний? А то я в Архиве не встречал завещаний с такой формулировкой.


 В здравом уме и твердой памяти



Классическая формула начала завещаний в русском дореволюционном праве, которая фиксирует состояние полной юридической дееспособности завещателя в момент составления документа.
 В статье 1016 «Свода законов гражданских Российской империи» было на этот счет сказано следующее: «Все духовные завещания, как крепостные, так и домашние, должны быть составлены в здравом уме и твердой памяти».

----------


## Олег.Л

> т.е. - ты подтверждаешь,что митинг организован и студенты проплачены?
> как там оказалась начальник ЖЭКа в рабочее время?


 ---
Я не утверждаю. а не отрицаю,что помимо определенного количества людей пришедших болеть по доброй воле ,были и "приглашенные".И за полтяху,тоже  может были.

Только в данном случае, искусственная массовка пошла за реальное дело,на пользу,в отличие от Эдиковых миингов,когда под угрозами репрессий на Думскую сгонялись учителя и коммунальщики.

В данном случае,любые средства хороши,потому что есть теоретическая возможность,что они оправдают результат






> Это у нас ректор приказал - студент сделал. Иначе не сдаст сессию/не получит диплом...


 Да ,конечно *у нас*  Перелицованная традиция советских времен.

----------


## chestnaya

> В здравом уме и твердой памяти
> 
> 
> 
> Классическая формула начала завещаний в русском дореволюционном праве, которая фиксирует состояние полной юридической дееспособности завещателя в момент составления документа.
>  В статье 1016 «Свода законов гражданских Российской империи» было на этот счет сказано следующее: «Все духовные завещания, как крепостные, так и домашние, должны быть составлены в здравом уме и твердой памяти».


 Вероятно, это классический оборот, подчёркивающий юридическую ответственность заявителя. Оборот, всплывший в памяти рефлекторно, чисто генетически.... 
Помнится, так начинал свои заявления Александр Лебедь, отправляя танки через Днестр, на помощь Бендерам.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Вероятно, это классический оборот, подчёркивающий юридическую ответственность заявителя. Оборот, всплывший в памяти рефлекторно, чисто генетически.... 
> Помнится, так начинал свои заявления Александр Лебедь, отправляя танки через Днестр, на помощь Бендерам.


 вообще не ясно.как там костусев оказался (набрехал,как обычно) - уголовного дела против него -нет.. ответчик - горсовет( с депутатами) - видимо.очень хотелось попиариться..
кстати.даже когда Костусев в суде отстаивал свои .кровные, ООО Рыночные технологии ь(застройка в Санаторном переулке) - он сам не явился- прислал квалифицированных юристов..

----------


## Sereg_K

> Вероятно, это классический оборот, подчёркивающий юридическую ответственность заявителя.


 A че он по бумажке читал? Даже вступление к своей пламенной речи. Заучить слабо было?

----------


## Odnababka

Надо Тягнибоку написать. Безпроиграшная тема в Одессе. Сами то мы, все равно, не умеем бороться за свои права.

----------


## SaMoVar

Спецпроект Побережье на Репортере был. Общественники правильно всё разложили. Потом пришёл КАА и начал ВРАТЬ. Врал почти без остановок.

----------


## Пушкин

> Спецпроект Побережье на Репортере был. Общественники правильно всё разложили. Потом пришёл КАА и начал ВРАТЬ. Врал почти без остановок.


  Смотрел  эту передачу ((((

----------


## Пушкин

> Надо Тягнибоку написать. Безпроиграшная тема в Одессе. Сами то мы, все равно, не умеем бороться за свои права.


 Ой только его нам тут не хватало...

----------


## Пушкин

Прошу тебя, ВСЕВЫШНИЙ, денно и нощно,
Облегчи нам подчас непосильную ношу..
Дай тепла нам зимой, дай без засухи лета,
Озари нас надеждой,что песня не спета.
Пусть хватает нам юмора, хлеба, зарплат...
И пускай отстоим мы прибрежный парк..
И чтоб телефонные связки не рвались,
И чтоб город во мраке не слеп, как в подвале.
Чтоб сердечные реки не вышли из русла,
И чтоб не было пасмурно в душах и пусто....
И чтоб Привоз стоял, и чтоб все были сыты...
Помоги нам , Господь,ведь мы -ОДЕССИТЫ!

----------


## Эрик

http://dumskaya.net/news/odesskaya-prokuratura-okonchatelno-proigrala-v-s-025139/

----------


## Олег.Л

> и каков результат? на сессию 19 апреля - этот вопрос -не выносится.
> костусев сказал- нет смысла.


 Рыба золотая,опять подставляешься :smileflag:  Скажи честно ,ты за ландшафтный парк на склонах или заГурвица? 
Подсказать тебе,каков будет результат голосования?

_Алексей Костусев вынес на грядущую сессию два проекта, отменяющих решения сессии Одесского горсовета от 2003 года и горисполкома от 2005 года, регламентирующих проектные работы по застройке приморских склонов в Одессе.
 В горсовете настаивают, что во времена мэрства Р.Боделана, указанные в решении сессии сроки вышли, а горисполком под руководством Э.Гурвица вообще не имел права на подобное решение._

----------


## Mireille

Где толпы недовольных одесситов? Нет. Тогда пусть строят.

----------


## serg-shs

дата антизековской акции пока неизвестна, но ожидаема. Я пойду.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Рыба золотая,опять подставляешься Скажи честно ,ты за ландшафтный парк на склонах или заГурвица? 
> Подсказать тебе,каков будет результат голосования?
> 
> _Алексей Костусев вынес на грядущую сессию два проекта, отменяющих решения сессии Одесского горсовета от 2003 года и горисполкома от 2005 года, регламентирующих проектные работы по застройке приморских склонов в Одессе.
>  В горсовете настаивают, что во времена мэрства Р.Боделана, указанные в решении сессии сроки вышли, а горисполком под руководством Э.Гурвица вообще не имел права на подобное решение._


   мася холёсий.. не знаю,какой будет результат голосования. но,точно знаю,что решение киевского Апелляционного суда он не отменит..

----------


## aliaodessa

Горсовету предлагают раздать в аренду землю в Аркадии

В повестку дня предстоящей 16 апреля сессии Одесского городского совета внесён целый ряд проектов решений о сдаче в аренду земельных участков в Аркадии.

В части из них речь идёт об уже существующих объектах: по всей видимости, таким образом в мэрии предлагают их владельцам узаконить отношения с городом и начать пополнять городской бюджет арендной платой. В качестве примера можно привести земельный участок в 5 соток под рестораном «Стронг-хауз» (пляж «Аркадия», 10), аналогичный участок по адресу пляж «Аркадия», 17 и т.п.

Но есть и кое-что новенькое.

Так, участок неопределённой (что само по себе интересно) площади по адресу пляж «Аркадия», 1 предлагается передать в аренду ООО «Аркадия-Сити» для реконструкции и эксплуатации отеля и благоустройства прилегающей территории. Речь идёт об амбициозном строительном проекте, который планируется реализовать в балке под центральной аллеей Аркадии: на месте заброшенного ночного клуба «Луксор» должно появиться 20-этажное здание гостиницы с аквапарком, рестораном, банкетным залом и боулингом. Кроме того, на территории всей балки расположится огромный торговый центр с паркингом, кафе, ресторанами и благоустроенной прогулочной зоной с фонтанами и прочими изысками.

щё один проект решения предусматривает внесение изменений в договор аренды 1,8 гектара земли в самом конце Аркадии (если идти от центральной аллеи в сторону центра города) между Одесским горсоветом и ООО «Жемчужина», которое планировало строить здесь 10-этажную гостиницу. ООО «Жемчужина» может быть известно читателям ТАЙМЕРА как владелец участка, на котором сейчас идёт строительство нового здания клуба «Портофино». Так вот, гостиницу предлагают строить примерно над ним.

Изменения в договор аренды, заключённый ещё в 2005 году, предполагают, во-первых, продления срока действия договора аренды участков, а, во-вторых, продление сроков строительства до конца 2013 года. Судя по всему, на долгое время простаивавших участках (по нашей информации, компания искала инвестора для финансирования строительства) теперь всё-таки начнётся строительство.



http://*************/news/gorsovetu_predlagayut_razdat_v_arendu_zemlyu_v_ark  adii_876.html

----------


## serg-shs

ну что ж , Одесскому заливу просто остро нужны искуственные рифы, а тут столько бетона и прямо на берегу...
 "будущие владельцы" всей этой "недвижимости" должны чётко понимать, что всё что посторено или планируется построить в этих районах будет разрушено, причём их собственными руками (ломы и кирки будут выданы бесплатно)

----------


## Олег.Л

> ....но,точно знаю,что решение киевского Апелляционного суда он не отменит..


 
--
...суд – судом, но окончательное решение о выделении или невыделении земли принимают всё-таки депутаты, которых никакой суд не может заставить голосовать так, а не иначе(с)

----------


## aliaodessa

> --
> ...суд – судом, но окончательное решение о выделении или невыделении земли принимают всё-таки депутаты, которых никакой суд не может заставить голосовать так, а не иначе(с)


  на правовые позиции «Викоила» инициатива Костусева никак не повлияет. 
У фирмы есть решения судов всех трех инстанций, и город на это никак повлиять не может.
 Есть только один правильный путь — вынести на сессию проект решения об утверждении их эскиза и их ДПТ, после чего дружным голосованием против отклонить.
 Но мэр упорно не желает этого видеть. 
Наверное, у него есть основания(с)
 терзают меня смутные сомнения.что пока костусев чего-то там манипулирует и кричит,шо он ничего не боится.."не корысти ради ,а  токмо волею пославшей мя жены.."(с)  :smileflag:  
протащат на сессии застройку Аркадии вдоль центральной аллеи.. Там планируется возвести грандиозный торгово-отельно-развлекательный комплекс «Аркадия Сити» площадью больше 86 тыс. кв. м. 
На месте ныне заброшенного ночного клуба «Луксор» должна появиться 20-этажная пятизвездочная гостиница с аквапарком, рестораном, банкетным залом, боулингом. В ней будет 124 номера, в т.ч. 10 люксов (стоимость суточного проживания — $600, в стандартном номере — $220).
 «Свечка» отеля будет доминировать даже над махиной Аркадиевского дворца, что на Гагаринском плато.
Под гостиницей, на всю длину балки, протянется большой торговый центр.
 Кроме магазинов, там планируют разместить кинотеатр, кафетерии и подземный паркинг на 673 авто. 
Посередине центра будет открытая прогулочная зона с фонтанами.

в районе Портофино  , муниципальному собранию предлагают продлить на три года договор аренды почти двух га в конце курорта компанией «Жемчужина».
 На этой земле ООО уже пять лет как планирует возвести десятиэтажную гостиницу с фитнес-центром, ресторанами, концертно-спортивным, конференц-залами и другим хозяйством. 
Правда, насколько известно денег на строительство у бизнесменов (а директор фирмы — депутат от Партии регионов Юрий Шестаков) нет, и они активно ищут соинвестора.

Кстати, на сайтах недвижимости уже появились объявления о продаже участка «Жемчужины» за 8 млн долларов.


а после всех судов с Викойлом,когда Верховный суд(не сомневаюсь.что до него дойдут) решит все в пользу застройщика ...костусев разведет лапками и скажет: "ну,не шмогла я..не шмогла.."

----------


## Odnababka

Надо призывать к ответственности тех, кто раньше выделял землю.

----------


## aliaodessa

> Надо призывать к ответственности тех, кто раньше выделял землю.


 конкретно Викойлу- Боделан.
но костусев наградил его званием Почетный гражданин Одессы. Костусев лично вручал награду
за «многолетний, добросовестный труд в деле развития и благоустройства города Одессы и Одесской области, высокий патриотизм и личную ответственность, широкое признание жителей города».

----------


## bimerr

Японский магнитофон...при награждении язык не сломали?)

----------


## Sereg_K

> Костусев лично вручал награду
> за «многолетний, добросовестный труд в деле развития и благоустройства города Одессы и Одесской области, высокий патриотизм и личную ответственность, широкое признание жителей города».


  Раньше это формулировали так: *с особым цинизмом*

----------


## aliaodessa

Битва за склоны: владелец «Викоила» рассказал, что лично знает Ахметова и даже спас его от смерти (видео)








Украинская журналистка и блогер Ирма Крат взяла интервью у Юрия Смыкова, владельца скандальной фирмы «Викоил», которая выигрывает один суд за другим, добиваясь застройки 18 га одесских склонов между Ланжероном и Отрадой.

Смыков рассказал, что лично знает Рината Ахметова и даже в бытность свою милиционером участвовал в спасении самого богатого человека страны от рук наемных убийц.
«У его (Ахметова, — Ред.) офиса в донецкой гостинице «Люкс» стоял грузовик, в котором засели гранатометчики. Какие-то пацаны увидели подозрительную машину и сообщили в нам», — говорит бизнесмен. По его словам, убийцы собирались расстрелять машину Ахметова, но правоохранители предупредили олигарха, и тот сел в другое авто, тем самым сохранив себе жизнь.

«Я вел оперативно-розыскное дело людей, которые покушались на Рината Леонидовича», — добавил Смыков.

Как ранее писала «Думская», Юрий Смыков купил ООО «Одесская строительная компания «Викоил» в 2004-м году у ее первого собственника – племянника тогдашнего президента Леонида Кучмы.

----------


## serg-shs

чистая уголовщина
причём интересный расклад: один урод типа спас другого урода и последний решил расчитаться с первым имуществом принадлежащем некому социуму (одесситам) . Ну чего - нормальный такой пацанский расклад. одесосы согласны, ну раз одесосы - значит согласны. м-да...

----------


## Эрик

http://*************/news/odessitam_rasskajut_kto_vladeet_arkadiey_397.html

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Битва за склоны: владелец «Викоила» рассказал, что лично знает Ахметова и даже спас его от смерти (видео)


 Ну и бычара...

Бизьнисьмен.. хренов.

----------


## amphenol

Думаю стоит сюда поместить последние новости:

В Одессе презентовали «доработанный» проект Генплана: склоны таки застроят
http://dumskaya.net/news/obsugdenie-genplana-konchilos-tolkom-ne-nachavsh-025659/

Обман десятилетия: как одесситов в очередной раз дураками выставили (колонка главного редактора)
http://dumskaya.net/news/obman-desyatiletiya-kak-odessitov-v-ocherednoj-r-025663/

В ближайшее время это могут принять. Если ничего не изменится, скоро тему можно будет закрывать.

----------


## SaMoVar

Они примут это под любыми предлогами. Пойдут на всё. Не создадим массовых протестов - всё побережье парковой зоны превратится в кислоленд Немо.

----------


## serg-shs

боюсь, что массовые протесты против следствия-последствия (те. происходящего от чего-то) это только *затягивание времени и предоставление возможности таки застроить склоны.* Массовый протест против УЗУРПАТОРА (а с 30.09.2010 в Украине президента нет, а только узурпатор) - это решение и этого и многих других вопросов.

----------


## Женуля

Снести городскую власть!!!! Вы знаете,противостоять их действиям поможет только война. Они уже достали своими "*бес*пределами" ,творят что хотят,только в новостях пыль в глаза пускают и показывают вечно гуляющего по пляжам Костусева))).

----------


## aliaodessa

> Рыба золотая,опять подставляешься Скажи честно ,ты за ландшафтный парк на склонах или заГурвица? 
> Подсказать тебе,каков будет результат голосования?
> 
> _Алексей Костусев вынес на грядущую сессию два проекта, отменяющих решения сессии Одесского горсовета от 2003 года и горисполкома от 2005 года, регламентирующих проектные работы по застройке приморских склонов в Одессе.
>  В горсовете настаивают, что во времена мэрства Р.Боделана, указанные в решении сессии сроки вышли, а горисполком под руководством Э.Гурвица вообще не имел права на подобное решение._


 ну шо,Олег..как тебе новый генплан?
где нет парка вообще а есть тотальная застройка?
и как на это повлияют депутаты с голосованием по Викойлу?

_«Битва за склоны», на которой много и со вкусом пиарился народный мэр-хозяйственник, вылилась в банальный развод, простите за жаргонизм. Теперь становится ясно, и с чем было связано неожиданное увольнение главного архитектора города накануне «приезда» из столицы доработанного проекта Генплана, и для чего Костусеву понадобилось устраивать шумиху вокруг планов «Викоила», и много чего еще.
А вся показуха вокруг «Викоила» была запланирована с одной лишь целью – замылить глаза горожанам.
 Ведь в градостроительной документации разбираются немногие, каждой бабушке не объяснишь, что означают разные оттенки одного цвета на запутанной карте.
 А Костусев на броневике, с жаром рассказывающий, как злобные бизнесмены при Гурвице хотели украсть 100 гектаров от Ланжерона до Аркадии, а он не дал и не даст впредь, — это доступно даже школьнику.

Кстати, меня вот занимает вопрос, знал ли о готовящемся плевке в лицо горожанам инициатор доработки — уже бывший главный архитектор Николай Базан?
 К сожалению, сам он комментировать ситуацию отказался «по этическим соображениям», однако, как поведали нам на условии анонимности сотрудники горуправления архитектуры, в разработанном при Базане техзадании склоны были именно парком Юбилейным, а не «рекреационной зоной». А «перекрасили» их уже после увольнения чиновника(с)_

----------


## Эрик

Вчера наблюдал как на месте Портофино в Аркадии рядом с одной "незаконной"гостиницей продолжают строить ещё одну!Когда же этот бардак закончится?[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## serg-shs

> Снести городскую власть!!!! .


 Хосподи, да таких Кактусов у ЗК запасено придостаточно.
например:
 Надо сносить узурпатора, а его шестёрки сами отвянут

----------


## Олег.Л

> ну шо,Олег..как тебе новый генплан?
> где нет парка вообще а есть тотальная застройка?
> и как на это повлияют депутаты с голосованием по Викойлу?


 "Хорош" генпланслов нет. И предварительный разводняк ,вполне возможно  был продуман стратегически и дальновидно.

Давай все же подождем чуток.Если Костусев "это" схавает,при этом еще вчера  обещав отдать жизнь за незастройку склонов, тогда все...

----------


## serg-shs

> "Хорош" генпланслов нет. И предварительный разводняк ,вполне возможно  был продуман стратегически и дальновидно.
> 
> *Давай все же подождем чуток*.Если Костусев "это" схавает,при этом еще вчера  обещав отдать жизнь за незастройку склонов, тогда все...


 м-да... это как в анекдоте: давайте ещё раз попробуем гамно, а вдруг это не гамно, а варенье засахарилось. Ну вот определили, что это таки гамно, что потом? ещё раз попробуем ?
(ну просто капец какой-то  )

----------


## aliaodessa

> "Хорош" генпланслов нет. И предварительный разводняк ,вполне возможно  был продуман стратегически и дальновидно.
> 
> Давай все же подождем чуток.Если Костусев "это" схавает,при этом еще вчера  обещав отдать жизнь за незастройку склонов, тогда все...


 давай подождем. кто ж против?
как по-мне,то чем позже его примут- тем целее будут склоны  :smileflag: 
главное,чтоб втихаря не протащили 
боятся они протестов .

----------


## serg-shs

> давай подождем. кто ж против?
> как по-мне,то чем позже его примут- тем целее будут склоны 
> главное,чтоб втихаря не протащили 
> боятся они протестов .


 в Воскресенье в 14-00 собирают в Киеве на митинг к памятнику Шевченко (может и Одессе дейсво будет актуально, да и до склонов недалеко)

----------


## Олег.Л

> м-да... это как в анекдоте: давайте ещё раз попробуем гамно, а вдруг это не гамно, а варенье засахарилось. Ну вот определили, что это таки гамно, что потом? ещё раз попробуем ?
> (ну просто капец какой-то  )


 ---
Для  совсем уж недогадливых поясняю.Обсуждение генплана было сорвано по известной причине.Позиции Костусева по склонам в новой версии генплана мы не услышали,на вопросы он не ответил.
Подождать надо до ближайшего обсуждения оного,тогда все станет окончательно ясно.

При этом надо учитывать,что услышана позиция только одной стороны ---киевская гадюка Несвит,презентовавшая генплан, еще при Гурвице яро протаскивала закатку Французского в асфальт, ратовала за превращение ТЗ в автомагистраль , ну и склоны соответственно...






> давай подождем. кто ж против?
> как по-мне,то чем позже его примут- тем целее будут склоны 
> главное,чтоб втихаря не протащили 
> боятся они протестов .


 Может быть я чересчур логично рассуждаю,но в меня не влазит,как может мэр города,(пусть  даже такой неоднозначный как наш) еще вчера помпезно и громогласно заявляя,что жизнь и душу отдаст за дело незастройки склонов,*публично* принять совершенно противоположное решение.
Так может поступить только недалекий дурак и публичный самоубийца,совершенно не думающий о своей спине.
Именно поэтому надо дождаться нормального обсуждения генплана и позиции Костусева.

----------


## aliaodessa

> ---
> Может быть я чересчур логично рассуждаю,но в меня не влазит,как может мэр города,(пусть  даже такой неоднозначный как наш) еще вчера помпезно и громогласно заявляя,что жизнь и душу отдаст за дело незастройки склонов,*публично* принять совершенно противоположное решение.
> Так может поступить только недалекий дурак и публичный самоубийца,совершенно не думающий о своей спине.
> Именно поэтому надо дождаться нормального обсуждения генплана и позиции Костусева.


 может. вот такой он . ничего с этим не сделаешь.еще и объявит,что только принятие Генплана поможет сохранить склоны  :smileflag: 
_Мэр Одессы поставил задачу принять Генплан максимум в марте. Слабые возражения УАГа о том, что есть доработки, много замечаний, идет общественное обсуждение были отметены._

----------


## aliaodessa

Алексей Костусев, мэр Одессы: не приняв генплан, город лишается перспективы развития. Поэтому генеральный план должен быть принят. И у нас есть все возможности для того, чтобы максимально учесть мнение одесситов, мнение общественности и принять тот документ, который будет приветствоваться и поддерживаться большинством жителей города.(с)
это он ляпнул на обсуждении Генплана вчера до того.как все бросил и поехал кувалдой махать..
у тебя еще есть сомнения?

----------


## Ирина**

> Вчера наблюдал как на месте Портофино в Аркадии рядом с одной "незаконной"гостиницей продолжают строить ещё одну!Когда же этот бардак закончится?[IMG][/IMG]


 я тоже там сегодня была, видела как подъезжала бетономешалка туда, и как сливался бетон, и это после того, как ещё в феврале стойку "типа" остановили, тогда мер города заявил, что стройка остановлена, и дело передано в суд на снос, и застройщик оштрафован на 50 тыс.

пыталась позвонить на горячую линию мера, однако на середине записи, связь оборвалась, попробую в понедельник...

----------


## Пушкин

> я тоже там сегодня была, видела как подъезжала бетономешалка туда, и как сливался бетон, и это после того, как ещё в феврале стойку "типа" остановили, тогда мер города заявил, что стройка остановлена, и дело передано в суд на снос, и застройщик оштрафован на 50 тыс.
> 
> пыталась позвонить на горячую линию мера, однако на середине записи, связь оборвалась, попробую в понедельник...


  В марте он это заявил...

----------


## Эрик

> я тоже там сегодня была, видела как подъезжала бетономешалка туда, и как сливался бетон, и это после того, как ещё в феврале стойку "типа" остановили, тогда мер города заявил, что стройка остановлена, и дело передано в суд на снос, и застройщик оштрафован на 50 тыс.
> 
> пыталась позвонить на горячую линию мера, однако на середине записи, связь оборвалась, попробую в понедельник...


  Меня вообще бетономешалка чуть не задавила возле стройки неудахи рондина.Звонил в мусарню,но они таки мусора в Одессе!На всё им наплевать!По Трассе Здоровья вчера тысячи людей гуляли и несколько автожлобов рассекали там же !Мусорам плевать на вас с вашими налогами,что им на зарплату идут!

----------


## Ирина**

> В марте он это заявил...


   да, вы правы, но сути это не меняет

----------


## Sereg_K

Кому нужен город-курорт?




> В нашем городе идет борьба. Мэр сражается с компанией «Викойл», которая, говорят, хочет застроить добрую часть одесских склонов. Инициатива Алексея Костусева, думаю, находит положительный отклик в сердцах многих одесситов. Но, с другой стороны, кто видел проект от «Викойл»? Например, я кроме того, что они «хотят все застроить», ничего не слышал. А как застроить? Чем застроить и в каком месте конкретно? Что конкретно предложит возможный застройщик городской громаде?
> 
> Борись-не борись, а застройка склонов - это вопрос времени. Почему? Да потому что у нас здесь - настоящее Пуэрто-Рико. А в Пуэрто-Рико все побережье - в отелях и виллах для избранных, а местные нищеброды ходят и смотрят на все это великолепие через ограду. Застроят гласно или по-тихому, так же, как, например, построили линейку таунхаусов в районе 14-й станции Большого Фонтана, как возводят многоэтажные корпуса на протяжении всего побережья.
> 
> Ситуация с застройкой склонов, по-моему, является прямым следствием двойственного видения одесситами и городской властью будущего Одессы. С одной стороны, наш город хотят превратить в курортно-туристический центр, а с другой – не хотят застраивать побережье. Но если и найдутся туристы, желающие искупаться в заливе, в который гадит миллионный город, то на пляж они захотят попасть, выйдя из дверей отеля в первом ярусе от воды. А не добираться к морю на одесском общественном транспорте и не идти к нему добрых несколько километров. 
> 
> Одним словом, пока существует идея Одессы-курорта, будет существовать благовидный предлог застройки склонов. Вкупе с тотальной коррупцией – это приговор для всего побережья.
> 
> Если уж речь пошла об отдыхе у моря, то впору вспомнить, что ситуация с захватом пляжей в прошлом году так ничем и не окончилась. Властям, думаю, уже сегодня стоит определиться, с кем они – с народом или с оккупантами одесских пляжей. Прошлым летом уже доходило до потасовок горожан, активно отстаивающих свои права на доступ к морю с откормленными охранниками. В этом году, думаю, ситуация еще острее будет. Потому как аппетиты у захватчиков с каждым годом все выше и ведут они себя все наглее. И что бы там мне не говорили о налогах, которые платят пляжные оккупанты, я не верю, что доходы от арендаторов коммунальных пляжей являются бюджетообразующими в казне нашего города.
> ...

----------


## Оппонент

Как тяжко читать всю эту Нашу сопливую интеллигентскую белиберду. Мы  вы все должны понять, у Города есть параллельная власть. Она намного  сильнее ( авторитетнее) официальной. Для нее кактус как клоп , плюнуть и растереть. Только она решает, что кактусу подписывать, а что нет. Скажут снести собор- вмиг снесет и бровью не поведет, несмотря на церковные награды. Вспомнит годы научного коммунизма и атеизма и сошлется на борьбу опиумом....

----------


## Эрик

А ты сам что то можешь?Ходишь туда ,где решается,помогаешь чем то несчастной Одессе?Или только по---ть на форуме хватает сил?

----------


## m-ilya

> А ты сам что то можешь?Ходишь туда ,где решается,помогаешь чем то несчастной Одессе?Или только по---ть на форуме хватает сил?


 Что то не понял причину наезда на Оппонента, он вроде не хуже остальных авторов этой ветки, или  мощная антизастроечная деятельность форумчан ускользнула от моего внимания?

----------


## serg-shs

кто что предлагает делать?

----------


## нвн

А зачем, что то делать?

----------


## serg-shs

> А зачем, что то делать?


 ну да, действительно - пацаны позаботятся о нас...

----------


## нвн

> ну да, действительно - пацаны позаботятся о нас...


 У кого это у "нас".
Я не имею привычки гулять по трассе Здоровья.
Нет у меня привычки и устраивать на склонах ясными весенними деньками  жертвоприношение Великой Табити.
И наконец никакой недвижимости у меня поблизости нет, поэтому я не переживаю за то что она упадёт в цене из-за того, что ближайший доступный пляж окажется где то на Гавайях.

----------


## Sereg_K

> У кого это у "нас".
> Я не имею привычки гулять по трассе Здоровья.


  Ну так и в эту тему тебя никто не звал. Проходите мимо

----------


## serg-shs

*нвн*, ну т.е. Вам всё равно?, ну так идите мимо...  или что хотели?

----------


## bimerr

Отдает поскотом... :smileflag:

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Отдает поскотом...


 или просто скотом)))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> У кого это у "нас".
> Я не имею привычки гулять по трассе Здоровья.
> Нет у меня привычки и устраивать на склонах ясными весенними деньками  жертвоприношение Великой Табити.
> И наконец никакой недвижимости у меня поблизости нет, поэтому я не переживаю за то что она упадёт в цене из-за того, что ближайший доступный пляж окажется где то на Гавайях.


 Пей пиво, ешь мясо. Что тебе еще нужно-то?

----------


## нвн

> Пей пиво, ешь мясо. Что тебе еще нужно-то?


 Ну это Вы зря ограничиваете мои духовные запросы лишь спиритусом, содержащимся в пиве.
Может мне для души нужно ещё и порадеть за могучих и бесстрашных защитников склонов.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ну это Вы зря ограничиваете мои духовные запросы лишь спиритусом, содержащимся в пиве.
> Может мне для души нужно ещё и порадеть за могучих и бесстрашных защитников склонов.


 А может быть, Вы из застройщиков этих самых склонов?))))))

----------


## anna101010

Может быть, поступить как парусная школа в прошлом году? Выйти на ТЗ, собрать подписей с велосипедистов, мамочек и бегунов - должно набраться немало, ведь по Трассе много людей гуляет, и подпишутся они против застройки охотно, если им листик подсунуть. А потом обратиться куда-нибудь в европейские организации по защите прав человека? На местные, как видно, надежды нет. Ну пусть хоть признают Украину Зимбабвой, что ли. Должны же будут Президенты какие-то приличия соблюсти.
Извините, если наивно.

----------


## нвн

> Может быть, поступить как парусная школа в прошлом году? Выйти на ТЗ, собрать подписей с велосипедистов, мамочек и бегунов - должно набраться немало, ведь по Трассе много людей гуляет, и подпишутся они против застройки охотно, если им листик подсунуть.


 А Застройка, против которой Вы предлагаете собирать подписи, это наверное какая то подружка Разрухи?
Так может и против Разрухи соберём за одно?

----------


## m-ilya

> А Застройка, против которой Вы предлагаете собирать подписи, это наверное какая то подружка Разрухи?
> Так может и против Разрухи соберём за одно?


  Алогичные фразы - прекрасный пример классического троллинга.

----------


## serg-shs

> А Застройка, против которой Вы предлагаете собирать подписи, это наверное какая то подружка Разрухи?
> Так может и против Разрухи соберём за одно?


 типа разруха она в головах? поэтому все должны не обращать внимание на застройку, а пойти убирать сараи - "прямое своё дело"? (ну да, какое теперь дело может быть у реально способных инженеров, которые таки чего-то могут делать в своей отрасли, врачей, и прочей "интеллегентской шушеры"? теперь хозяева жизни - чиста пацаны. и покажут и отомстят всем этим знайкам и училкам за времена, когда над ними издевались формулами и языками).
 В общем сейчас не рекомендованный к показу фильм "Собачье сердце"(сами посудите, текст Булгакова: " две  судимости,  алкоголизм,  "все поделить", шапка и два червонца пропали (тут  Филипп  Филиппович  вспомнил юбилейную палку и побагровел) - хам и свинья...") должен выглядеть так: 
_на кресле сидит значительно покрупневший Шариков, перед ним стоят проф. Преображенский, д-р Борменталь, Зина и прочие. Шариков (развалившись на диване, выпячив живот): - Шото слыхал вы претендуете на моё побережье этого, как его там, моря? Вы шо - это расширЁнное  Межигорье!!! Всё, внатуре по-закону, по-конституции (ухмыляется). Шото подписи собираете ? - ну собирайте, собирайте (зевает) ... у нас этот - демократический выбор (подымает указательный палец, демонстрируя значимость последнего)
проф. Преображенский: - Так нам бы только помыться... так сказать, в море...
Шариков: - Шо ? На лесосплаве помоешься... (берёт преображенского за воротник) . Щитаю А-у-ди-ен-ци-ююю законченной - устал я сегодня (отталкивает проф. Преображенского, грузно разворачивается , уходит)  
немая сцена._

----------


## Black_Shef

> Депутаты Одесского горсовета передали в аренду 2 гектара земли в Аркадии под размещение отеля и благоустройство прилегающий территории.


 http://od.vgorode.ua/news/169340-byznesmenam-otdaly-2-hektara-v-odesskoi-arkadyy-pod-stroytelstvo-5-zvezdochnoho-otelia

----------


## serg-shs

> http://od.vgorode.ua/news/169340-byznesmenam-otdaly-2-hektara-v-odesskoi-arkadyy-pod-stroytelstvo-5-zvezdochnoho-otelia


 ну передали - так передали. Будет им что рассказать во-первых грядущим прокурорам, а в большей мере - их палачу. Они что, серьёзно верят, что всё вот так вот сойдёт и их к стенке не поставят? (хреново они историю учили. вполне вероятно, что "поставить к стенке" - это не самое страшное, а бывает, что заживо сгноят... или сожгут)

----------


## Sereg_K

во скоты! здесь два гектара в Аркадии, там 6 соток санатория - плодотворно сессия прошла, мля!

----------


## anna101010

А парусную школу не закрыли все же? По-моему, там стройку не начали, пока, во всяком случае. Значит, есть методы против Кости Сапрыкина?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

В Аркадии застроили ВЕСЬ Северный пляж!
Уже строят четвертый этаж.
От же ж козлы!

----------


## SaMoVar

На Ланжероне суд признал право собственности за Кисловским. Трёхэтажное здание на пляже стоит - никто сносить не собирается (слава богу будку разваляли - одну афёру хлопнули). Аркадия - молчу...
Прокуратура таки среагировала на обращения по подстанции - ждём реальных результатов.

----------


## ЗАРЯЖАЮЩИЙ

Ланжерон очень жаль...от двух шаров до желтого камня теперь будет "загон для скота". А там и так летом было не протолкнутся.
Плюс новый аттракцион под коллонадой -продажа пива из батискафа, рядом бетонные столы, продавщица строит невинные глазки , а как только вы открываете пиво-из под земли появляются бравые менты с предложением оформить протокол. Документов на площадку у батискафа нет...Сезон охоты на лоха начался. Будьте аккуратны.

----------


## Mireille

> во скоты! здесь два гектара в Аркадии, там 6 соток санатория - плодотворно сессия прошла, мля!


 Дак, нет же демонстраций, значит народ все устраивает.

----------


## Пушкин

> Дак, нет же демонстраций, значит народ все устраивает.


  А вы думаете легко народ собрать?

----------


## Mireille

> А вы думаете легко народ собрать?


 Практически невозможно, поэтому "слуги народа" так свободны в своих действиях. И это факт, нород не поднять, после 17 года  и последующих событий, срабатывает инстинкт самосохранения.

----------


## SaMoVar

Сессии проходят в будние дни в рабочее время. И не зря так выбирается время. Могут прийти только неработающие. Если бы сессии были по субботам - были бы и масштабные митинги.

----------


## anna101010

Рвануть быдлобары через катакомбы!
Какие еще предложения?

----------


## SaMoVar

Это слишком радикально, дорого и опасно.

----------


## serg-shs

> Дак, нет же демонстраций, значит народ все устраивает.


 нет прямой зависимости между демонстрациями и "народ всё устраивает". может и не устраивать, но демонстраций нет. (очень многие хорошо понимают, что демонстрации - возможность кому-то другому захватить власть, но при последние не будут лучше предыдущих)...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Рвануть быдлобары через катакомбы!
> Какие еще предложения?


 Лучше разбомбить сверхтяжелыми авиабомбами.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Лучше разбомбить сверхтяжелыми авиабомбами.


 -
Да ну ребята,не усложняйте задачу.Понимаю,у всех руки чудовищно  чешутся.

Для зачистки побережья и пляжей от незаконных курятников на песке,есть ранцевый огнемет.Дешево,удобно и практично(с) На один объект --не более минуты.При соответсвующей конспирации вполне можно даже не попасть под раздачу.

Есть еще один метод,гораздо лучший,под который одесситы к сожалению не заточены---

В рамках общегородского субботника, вместе с мусором популярный городской Парк Дружбы народов очистили от незаконных сооружений, "гэндэлыков", в которых иностранцы - граждане Азербайджана, осуществляли незаконную торговлю водкой и сигаретами..
.при этом без единого партийного флага,и ни азеры,не менты и чиновники их крышующие ,ничего не спасли.



http://censor.net.ua/photo_news/239697/kievlyane_krushili_gendelyki_v_parke_drujby_narodo  v_my_mojem_terpet_no_kogda_terpeniyu_prihodit_kone  ts

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> -
> Да ну ребята,не усложняйте задачу.Понимаю,у всех руки чудовищно  чешутся.
> 
> Для зачистки побережья и пляжей от незаконных курятников на песке,есть ранцевый огнемет.Дешево,удобно и практично(с) На один объект --не более минуты.При соответсвующей конспирации вполне можно даже не попасть под раздачу.
> 
> Есть еще один метод,гораздо лучший,под который одесситы к сожалению не заточены---
> 
> В рамках общегородского субботника, вместе с мусором популярный городской Парк Дружбы народов очистили от незаконных сооружений, "гэндэлыков", в которых иностранцы - граждане Азербайджана, осуществляли незаконную торговлю водкой и сигаретами..
> .при этом без единого партийного флага,и ни азеры,не менты и чиновники их крышующие ,ничего не спасли.
> ...


 А как быть с рондинской стойкой? С недостороем на 8-й Фонтана? С Домом Гарри Поттера? С круковсим домиком на 10-й? Там огнемет не потянет. Токи бомбы!

----------


## Олег.Л

> А как быть с рондинской стойкой? С недостороем на 8-й Фонтана? С Домом Гарри Поттера? С круковсим домиком на 10-й? Там огнемет не потянет. Токи бомбы!


 ---
За этим к товарищу Нобелю. И достать реально и сложить объект можно аккуратненько.  ТЗ надо в чистоте и порядке оставить.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> ---
> За этим к товарищу Нобелю. И достать реально и сложить объект можно аккуратненько.  ТЗ надо в чистоте и порядке оставить.


 Процесс промышленного сноса с помощью изобретения тов. Нобеля является длительным и скрупулезным. Результат безусловно хорош. Но - долго готовить.

----------


## anna101010

А в новостях написали, что менты побили киевлян.

----------


## Эрик

> А в новостях написали, что менты побили киевлян.


 Лучше бы написали,что пора ментам начинать смотреть за порядком в Одессе.По Трассе здоровья снуют легковые авто(про грузовые вообще молчу),а наши дети смотрят на спящих пьяниц на лавках в Аркадии.Вчера один ханыга с пустой бутылкой от Балтики N9 валялся напротив пункта милиции в Аркадии.Археологи,ауу!(у нас,видимо,как в Джентельменах удачи,менты скрываются под видом археологов где то на дачах!)[IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## -V-

Азаров просит факты для проверки)
http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2013/04/19/6988590/



Прем'єр Микола Азаров направить найближчим часом комплексну комісію до Одеси для реагування на скарги громадян.

Про це він заявив, спілкуючись з читачами своєї Facebook-сторінки.

На прохання користувача відреагувати на випадки забудов на громадських пляжах, Азаров заявив: "На жаль, у моїй пошті багато скарг з Одеси. Мабуть, прийшов час направити до Одеси комплексну комісію і розібратися з тим, що там відбувається. Ми це зробимо найближчим часом".

Також прем’єр попросив небайдужих надсилати конкретну інформацію, щоб вона могла лягти в основу плану роботи цієї комісії.

Українська правда

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Лучше бы написали,что пора ментам начинать смотреть за порядком в Одессе.По Трассе здоровья снуют легковые авто(про грузовые вообще молчу),а наши дети смотрят на спящих пьяниц на лавках в Аркадии.Вчера один ханыга с пустой бутылкой от Балтики N9 валялся напротив пункта милиции в Аркадии.Археологи,ауу!(у нас,видимо,как в Джентельменах удачи,менты скрываются под видом археологов где то на дачах!)


 Все проще. Сегодня нет вытрезвителей. У себя держать пьяных до вытрезвления изменения в Кодексе об админправонарушениях ментам не велят. Максимум - 3 часа. Потом - хоть потоп, а надо выпустить. Вот парень и отдыхает)))

----------


## нвн

> Лучше бы написали,что пора ментам начинать смотреть за порядком в Одессе.По Трассе здоровья снуют легковые авто(про грузовые вообще молчу),а наши дети смотрят на спящих пьяниц на лавках в Аркадии.Вчера один ханыга с пустой бутылкой от Балтики N9 валялся напротив пункта милиции в Аркадии.Археологи,ауу!(у нас,видимо,как в Джентельменах удачи,менты скрываются под видом археологов где то на дачах!)


 На мой вкус всё же лучше пусть будет ремейк "Дентельменов удачи" чем ремейк "Рэмбо:Первая кровь"

----------


## anna101010

> Азаров просит факты для проверки)
> http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2013/04/19/6988590/
> Українська правда


 Самое время собирать подписи.

----------


## Олег.Л

Cам мистер Пшонка в курсе наших дел.Это неплохо конечно,но  вот только оптимизмом его интервью не пахнет...


Прокуратура прилагает немало усилий для того, чтобы отменить незаконные решения о выделении в распоряжение частников земельных участков на берегу моря, но дела застревают в судах.
Об этом рассказал Генеральный прокурор Украины Виктор Пшонка во время сегодняшнего визита в Одессу.

«Идут расследования, вносятся заявления в Единый реестр. Но не всё зависит только от следствия. Например, меня настораживает ситуация в судах и та волокита, которой характеризуются судебные заседания», — заявил Виктор Пшонка.
Стоит отметить, что процесс рассмотрения дел по земельным вопросам и сами решения, принимаемые судами в этой сфере нередко не соответствуют не только ожиданиям прокуратуры, но и пожеланиям одесситов. 

Достаточно вспомнить пресловутый пример с компанией «Викоил», претендующей на 20 гектаров на одесских склонах, а также историю с попыткой захвата земли на территории Мемориала 411-й батареи. В обоих этих случаях, как и во многих других, менее резонансных, схемы по отчуждению земельных участков были осуществлены именно с «благословения» служителей Фемиды.

http://*************/news/zastroyka_poberej_ya_genprokuror_posetoval_na_sude  bnuyu_volokitu_927.html

----------


## Mireille

Сквер со скамейками между переулком Дунаева и Кирпичным давно порезан по 10 соток и получены гос. акты.  Так что сквера не будет.

----------


## нвн

> Cам мистер Пшонка в курсе наших дел.


 А шо? Кто то здесь сомневался в том, что прокуратура в курсе? 
Или кто то сомневался, что прокуроры тоже любят жить на берегу...?

----------


## Sereg_K

*Общественность Одессы стала на защиту городских парков и склонов*

Сегодня, 24 апреля 2013 г. с 12.00 общественники Одессы начали сбор подписей против застройки 411-й батареи, парка Шевченко и парка Юбилейного. Акция будет проходить на Привокзальной и Соборной площадях Одессы до 9 мая.
Инициаторами мероприятия являются организации «Молодежное единство» и «Антикоррупционное движение Юга». «Наша главная цель - добиться моратория на любое строительство в пределах данных территорий, которые являются священными для каждого жителя города. Кроме того, мы будем требовать от властей четкого определения границ этих зон с тем, чтобы исключить какие-либо возможности для прихватизаторов в будущем». – сообщил организатор акции Антон Давидченко.
По словам общественников, данный вопрос должен быть вынесен и решен на ближайшей сессии городского совета, для чего по Уставу города нужно собрать не менее 5000 подписей.
Общественные организации города призывают одесситов быть активными и высказать свою позицию в этом животрепещущем вопросе, с тем, чтобы не дать забрать и застроить народное достояние.

----------


## serg-shs

подписи - это хорошо, но учиться метко (и быстро) стрелять - надёжнее. Давно замечено: пуля доходит быстрее, чем самая при самая быстрая мысль.
 Ну разьве воровайки (читай - нынешняя власть) не знали, что это коллективная собственность? - конечно знали. Ну а кто их посадит? прокурор играющий им "мурку" на малине народного артиста Украины ?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Сквер со скамейками между переулком Дунаева и Кирпичным давно порезан по 10 соток и получены гос. акты.  Так что сквера не будет.


 Было очень странно, что его гораздо раньше не порезали, ссуки.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Сквер со скамейками между переулком Дунаева и Кирпичным давно порезан по 10 соток и получены гос. акты.  Так что сквера не будет.


 --
В апреле 2007года  со стороны Дунаева, уже пытались заложить забор,но подоспевшие жильцы соседнего дома,все это дело разломали,причем очень жестко,изгнали строителей,а в траншею вместо забора посадили саженцы.
Если не ошибаюсь ,тогда Гончаренко очень активно принимал участие с группой поддержки.Пока больше никто не покушался. 
Противостоять надо только так.

----------


## serg-shs

> --
> В апреле 2007года  со стороны Дунаева, уже пытались заложить забор,но подоспевшие жильцы соседнего дома,все это дело разломали,причем очень жестко,изгнали строителей,а в траншею вместо забора посадили саженцы.
> Если не ошибаюсь ,тогда Гончаренко очень активно принимал участие с группой поддержки.Пока больше никто не покушался. 
> Противостоять надо только так.


 грош цена этому противостоянию, если те же жильцы потом пошли на выборы и проголосавали за партию бандюков (включая того же гончаренко-костусева)

----------


## m-ilya

> грош цена этому противостоянию, если те же жильцы потом пошли на выборы и проголосавали за партию бандюков (включая того же гончаренко-костусева)


  Да ну, зачем так строго, есть в их действиях зерно "вечного - доброго". А за зэка они может и не голосовали, или голосовали а теперь раскаиваются - локти кусают, волосы с лысины рвут, тельняшку на груди разорвали, пеплом голову посыпали.

----------


## serg-shs

> Да ну, зачем так строго, есть в их действиях зерно "вечного - доброго". А за зэка они может и не голосовали, или голосовали а теперь раскаиваются - локти кусают, волосы с лысины рвут, тельняшку на груди разорвали, пеплом голову посыпали.


 это не про тех...  в большинстве случаев - всё пофиг, ну кроме тех случаев, когда уже поздно...

----------


## Олег.Л

Ну надо же....сколько еще "счастливчиков".  наивно верящих,что верховное лицо в порочном украинском кругу власти решит все проблемы

Если до сих пор не вкурили,что Тимошенко от Януковича отличается(отличалась) только лишь полом,наличием отсидки, формой протеста и цветом популизма,то тогда действительно поздно пить боржом...
Хотя...если бы Тимошенко была президентом,тогда мэром естественно был бы Гурвиц,распродавший втихую 90% побережья.м всего остального,которое все вылазит и вылазит

_В последние дни администрации Гурвица, 29 октября 2010 года, бывший мэр подписал договор аренды земли на 25га по Раскидайловской, 56 за 3 млн грн в год. В аренду были переданы земли природно-заповедного фонда._

Документ -- http://hrabro.com/36544

============

А тем временем,захвачен очередной пляж вместе с пирсом
http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/1s1/

Горвласть. неповоротливая и беспомощная как слизняк ,только и занимается  протестной фиксацией захватов.
Но самое главное.что захватчики абсолютно уверены в своей безнаказанности,которая и порождает весь этот беспредел.

----------


## SaMoVar

> Горвласть. неповоротливая и беспомощная как слизняк ,только и занимается протестной фиксацией захватов.


 И эту власть постоянно тыкают носом в очередной МАФ, захваченный пляж, разваливающийся дом... А Костусев начинает рассказы о Божьей росе...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

[QUOTE=Олег.Л;38325142]  


> _В последние дни администрации Гурвица, 29 октября 2010 года, бывший мэр подписал договор аренды земли на 25га по Раскидайловской, 56 за 3 млн грн в год. В аренду были переданы земли природно-заповедного фонда._
> 
> Документ -- http://hrabro.com/36544


 Посмотрел в Дубль-гисе, так это же Дюковский! Эта жаба отдала в аренду кусок Дюковского!
И он еще кактусевича критикует, старая сссука! 

============




> А тем временем,захвачен очередной пляж вместе с пирсом
> http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/1s1/


 Эдак они все пляжи позахватывают, козлы конченные!

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XkWbqCEmNdU

----------


## serg-shs

а никто и не говорит, что одни воровайки лучше других (но зачем из вороваек выбирать самых отмороженых - это непостижимое явление). Задача - выдвинуть достойных (и отметелить, если оказались недостойными).

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну надо же....сколько еще "счастливчиков".  наивно верящих,что верховное лицо в порочном украинском кругу власти решит все проблемы
> 
> Если до сих пор не вкурили,что Тимошенко от Януковича отличается(отличалась) только лишь полом,наличием отсидки, формой протеста и цветом популизма,то тогда действительно поздно пить боржом...
> Хотя...если бы Тимошенко была президентом,тогда мэром естественно был бы Гурвиц,распродавший втихую 90% побережья.м всего остального,которое все вылазит и вылазит
> 
> _В последние дни администрации Гурвица, 29 октября 2010 года, бывший мэр подписал договор аренды земли на 25га по Раскидайловской, 56 за 3 млн грн в год. В аренду были переданы земли природно-заповедного фонда._
> 
> Документ -- http://hrabro.com/36544
> 
> ...


 пост нужно разобрать детальней:  разговоры типа "все они одинаковые" - это не более чем разговоры и можно интерпретировать и как то, что все женщины одинаковые и пофиг на ком жениться. (ну и как много удовольствия от куководства потворы ? ). все разные, а учитывая, что Тимошенко неоднократно "закусывалась" с Гурвицем и вообще большой любви у них не наблюдалось - это факт. "Гурвиц при Тимошенко был бы мером" - ну кто Вам сказал ? (Да и вообще я бы не сводил всё к крайним точкам Янукович - Тимошенко  я бы предпочёл совершенно другие фигуры - по крайней мере в первом туре за них не голосовал)
Я понимаю, что усиленно мусируется тезис, что провалившемуся в болото всё подойдёт для спасения, но например, не хватаются за соломинку, а целенаправленно заныривают в трясину , ну такое украинское ноу-хау по спасению из трясины - целенаправленное заныривание в трясину ... Т.е. люди разные. И я несколько не сомневаюсь, что и при Тимошенко пытались бы дерибанить склоны, но не так много и не так нагло, ну и главное - оставался бы вариант смены власти, а последние, не имея на власть никаких прав (помните о конституционном перевороте 30.09.2010 ) делают все усилия к закреплению власти навечно (Линкольн, например, тоже был у власти пожизненно - застрелили его... ). 
 Ну а то, что "ложить хотели" на деятельность разнообразных общественных обьединений и вообще на людей - ну это очевидно. 
 Конечно тезис "все они одинаковые" очень удобен для оправдания собственного идиотизма или беспомощности, но это очень слабое утешение.

----------


## Скрытик

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XkWbqCEmNdU


  Капец! Эти твари вообще ничего не боятся 
Боюсь, что тут только восстание поможет, при чем с боевым оружием (((

----------


## SaMoVar

dibrov-s.livejournal.com/60466.html
Ну, как-бы, к этому идёт.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Застраивают наши склоны всякие гон -ны.
И потом летают в свои дворцы на хелекоптерах, мать их...

http://http://focus.ua/politics/268978/

----------


## SaMoVar

Не первый год эта птичка летает на пляж, который мы потеряли навсегда.

----------


## Буджак

Там ссылка не открывается - Сафари не может найти сервер. О чем там?

----------


## Буджак

А, открылось. Ну да, это возможно, к сожалению, только на Черном море. Украина, Россия, Болгария... Не представляю себе, чтобы в Италии, Испании, Франции или Португалии можно было бы прибрежную территорию взять в аренду и закрыть туда доступ, объявив пляж частным. Да еще и шуметь там своим вертолетом.

----------


## Олег.Л

Учимся защищать--

http://censor.net.ua/video_news/2440...stolitsy_video

----------


## tanker

> Учимся защищать--
> 
> http://censor.net.ua/video_news/2440...stolitsy_video


 сначала идёт реклама потом чёрный экран

----------


## serg-shs



----------


## Sereg_K

Парк «Юбилейный» на одесских склонах: час последнего и решительного дерибана



> Как вы уже, надеюсь, знаете, вчера согласительная комиссия приняла решение о том, что на территории от парка Шевченко до мыса Большой Фонтан, от границы пляжа до верхней кромки склона и прилегающих зеленых зон, генпланом будет предусмотрена территория зеленых насаждений общего пользования — парк «Юбилейный».
> 
> Это предложение было поддержано на общественных слушаниях и подавались в индивидуальном порядке. Разработчики проекта заранее приготовились к заседанию. В перечне объектов на чертежах Генплана появился пункт 99.1 «Парк Юбилейный», но прибрежная зона по-прежнему обозначались светло-зеленой заливкой, что означает «рекреаційні території берегових схилів». Это значит, что там можно размещать дачи и дачные кооперативы, кемпинги, дома рыбака и прочие «объекты стационарной рекреации».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Мы все прекрасно помним, как легким движением руки «спасательная станция» превращается в десятиэтажную дуру — жилой комплекс и спа-салон с блэкджеком, а «домики для хранения инвентаря» на берегу превращаются в закрытые коттеджные поселки, откусывающие лучшие части парка и берега.
> 
> ...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Парк «Юбилейный» на одесских склонах: час последнего и решительного дерибана


 Молодец, Дибров.
Хорошо написал

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> Молодец, Дибров.
> Хорошо написал


  Здесь главное не стиль, а ПОЗИЦИЯ и РЕЗУЛЬТАТ. МОЛОДЦЫ!!!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Здесь главное не стиль, а ПОЗИЦИЯ и РЕЗУЛЬТАТ. МОЛОДЦЫ!!!


 А я - про позицию.
Надеемся на результат)))

----------


## Олег.Л

В Крыму после проверок законности использования и застройки земель водного фонда было разобрано 196 незаконных построек на пляжах, среди прочего, заборов, которые *мешали доступу на 36 пляжей площадью более 300 га*.

По словам заместителя прокурора автономии Игоря Шапкина , для устранения нарушений власти предъявили 62 исковых заявления в суд, кроме того, открыто 22 уголовных дела по фактам самовольного занятия и самовольной застройки земель.

http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/eve...plyazhah-kryma

И нам давно пора...
---------

Одесские экологи бьют тревогу: из-за массовой застройки побережья морской флоре и фауне грозит вымирание. Об этом сообщил Борис Александров, директор Одесского филиала Института биологии южных морей

http://www.reporter.com.ua/news/ajy/

----------


## Lively

Вдоль дорожки, ведущей наверх от пляжа "Дельфин" к "Магнолии", справа и слева появились столбы из мощного бруса. Столбы крепко забетонированы. Это очередной захват?....

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вдоль дорожки, ведущей наверх от пляжа "Дельфин" к "Магнолии", справа и слева появились столбы из мощного бруса. Столбы крепко забетонированы. Это очередной захват?....


 А  еще на южной части пляжа, где инвалидный съезд, в одну ночь  появились деревянные будки на песке

----------


## Олег.Л

ООО “Одесская строительная компания “Викойл” не оставляет попыток забрать у одесситов прибрежные склоны от Ланжерона до Аркадии и засадить за решетку мэра Одессы Алексея Костусева, препятствующего компании в этом. Дело приобретает неприятный для мэра оборот. Следственное управление ГУМВД Украины в Одесской области в рамках криминального производства № 12013170110000527 проводит досудебное расследование по заявлению представителя ООО “Одесская строительная компания “Викойл” Коротюка М.Г. по фактам неисполнения решения Хозяйственного суда г.Киева от 01.03.2012 года по признакам криминального правонарушения, предусмотренного ч.2 ст.382 Уголовного кодекса Украины. Следователь СУ ГМВД Украины в Одесской области В.Даменцова требует от мэра Одессы организовать проведение служебной проверки по указанным выше фактам неисполнения решения суда и предоставить материалы проверки не позднее 15.7.2013 г.


------------------


Не прошло и дня...с трудом верится,надо пойти проверить


Одесситы отвоевали «Дельфин» и «Собачку

На арендованной части пляжа «Дельфин» демонтирован каменный забор, а на «собачьем» пляже снесли деревянный настил. Об этом сообщает пресс-служба Одесской областной прокуратуры.
После вмешательства прокуратуры Приморского района Одессы Управлением инженерной защиты города и развития побережья горсовета остановлено строительство забора возле пляжа «Дельфин». Остатки ограды ликвидированы силами арендатора. К слову, арендатор строил капитальную стену прямо на пирсе. Как известно, отдыхающим гарантирован свободный проход по траверсу, передает Репортер. 
Кроме того, уже демонтирован деревянный настил на так называемом «собачьем» пляже.

----------


## Desdichado

Как вам такое? https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=42876&p=40513711&viewfull=1#post40513711 Неужели все так плохо???

----------


## SaMoVar

Та давно есть карты. Вопрос в том, что нужно запретить менять целевое назначение участков. И проблема отпадёт.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Как вам такое? https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=42876&p=40513711&viewfull=1#post40513711 Неужели все так плохо???


 покращення в действии.
Суки

----------


## Олег.Л

> Та давно есть карты. Вопрос в том, что нужно запретить менять целевое назначение участков. И проблема отпадёт.


 --
Получается,что  принятие скорректированного генплана автоматом позволит узаконить эту "собственность" ? Что тогда делать?





> покращення в действии.
> Суки


 Справедливости ради, там в основном заслуга папередников.Хотя это никак не меняет низкой сущности покращувателей...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

[QUOTE=Олег.Л;40521752]--



> Получается,что  принятие скорректированного генплана автоматом позволит узаконить эту "собственность" ? Что тогда делать?


 Судя по всему она уже "узаконена" или убеззаконена?






> Справедливости ради, там в основном заслуга папередников.Хотя это никак не меняет низкой сущности покращувателей...


 Какая в сущности разница?
Все они хороши

----------


## SaMoVar

> --
> Получается,что  принятие скорректированного генплана автоматом позволит узаконить эту "собственность" ? Что тогда делать?
> 
> Справедливости ради, там в основном заслуга папередников.Хотя это никак не меняет низкой сущности покращувателей...


 Будет кусок парка в частной собственности. Без ограждения. Без возможности что-либо построить на этом участке.

----------


## Эрик

Ещё один депутат решил нагадить одесситам!Не снимая кепки и с книжкой про Одессу в кармане. _Одесский бизнесмен, депутат горсовета, лидер фракции "Зеленая Одесса" Вячеслав Крук предлагает разделить приморские склоны на участки и продать их. Об этом он рассказал в интервью.По словам политика, "миллиарды для создания прибрежной инфраструктуры валяются на полу. Для того, чтобы их материализовать, нужно поступить так. В.Крук предложил взять все земли, которые находятся вдоль Трассы здоровья, нарезать их на участки, условно по 25 соток.
"Если, к примеру, взять территорию от 10-й до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана, то таких участков будет тысяча. Это и есть актив города", – сказал депутат._

----------


## Bartik

> Ещё один депутат решил нагадить одесситам!...
> "Если, к примеру, взять территорию от 10-й до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана, то таких участков будет тысяча. Это и есть актив города", – сказал депутат.[/I]


 А чего нагадить?  Осчастливить...1000 АдИсситов...! )))

----------


## Эрик

> А чего нагадить?  Осчастливить...1000 АдИсситов...! )))


  А этот "ДИпутат" раньше был обычным "спасателем"на пляжу.Соответствует своей кепке и мировоззрению.Про бандюковское прошлое уже промолчу!И как их Земля носит под проклятия "пересичных громадян".Под Россией Рондин скелет готэля оставил,завалив гравием деревья.А этот братэла решил все проклятия на себя взвалить!Ну что ж,пусть получает!

----------


## seredag

> Ещё один депутат решил нагадить одесситам!Не снимая кепки и с книжкой про Одессу в кармане. _Одесский бизнесмен, депутат горсовета, лидер фракции "Зеленая Одесса" Вячеслав Крук предлагает разделить приморские склоны на участки и продать их. Об этом он рассказал в интервью.По словам политика, "миллиарды для создания прибрежной инфраструктуры валяются на полу. Для того, чтобы их материализовать, нужно поступить так. В.Крук предложил взять все земли, которые находятся вдоль Трассы здоровья, нарезать их на участки, условно по 25 соток.
> "Если, к примеру, взять территорию от 10-й до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана, то таких участков будет тысяча. Это и есть актив города", – сказал депутат._


  тоже сижу читаю ...эту "новость"
http://trassae95.com/all/popular/201...j-ih-9520.html
и еще про стороительство для Маристеллы на 10 ст. Б.Ф. http://trassae95.com/all/popular/201...klub-9521.html 
"Депутат Одесского горсовета, бизнесмен Вячеслав Крук намерен начать новое строительство на 10-й станции Большого Фонтана - по соседству с принадлежащим ему отелем-клубом "Maristella". Об этом он сообщил в интервью журналу "Zavarnik".
"Следующий этап - это строительство 10-12 этажного здания "Maristella apart hotel", рассчитанного на 150 номеров VIP-класса, - рассказал В.Крук. - Нужно сказать еще и о тех проектах, которые должны обеспечить инфраструктуру и благоустройство территории в рамках всеобщей "маристеллизации". Это трехэтажный паркинг на 150-170 мест с теннинсными кортами на крыше, призванный существенно разгрузить маленькую транспортную артерию в районе пляжа, летом забитую автомобилями".
*Как вам? Разделяй и властвуй... 
*

Кроме того, в ближайших планах В.Крука - появления слева от здания "Маристеллы" яхт-клуба.  
"Яхт-клуб небольшой, на 60 лодок, который, с точки зрения архитектуры, добавит атмосферу комфорта и уюта на побережье", - считает депутат. 
"

----------


## serg-shs

Ну ачо стесняться? Наркоту, суррогаты алкоголя, ворованное и т.п.  менты не стеснятся продавать, так чо б "страстно улюблённому у город" не поторговать своим любимым городом?

----------


## Bartik

Попытаюсь высказать и свое мнение. Ну, и что плохого, что строят? Не военные же базы, а отели, яхт-клубы, паркинги, теннисные корты... Чем это плохо для города? Тем, что строит не сам город? Так в городской казне никогда денег нет на такие стройки. А так, хоть город развивается, краше становится...

----------


## ALexBlake

> Попытаюсь высказать и свое мнение. Ну, и что плохого, что строят? Не военные же базы, а отели, яхт-клубы, паркинги, теннисные корты... Чем это плохо для города? Тем, что строит не сам город? Так в городской казне никогда денег нет на такие стройки. А так, хоть город развивается, краше становится...


 Конечно..... Это же так приятно полюбоваться через забор на красоту, к которой ни тебя, ни твоих детей никогда уже не пустят......
Не, ну если имеешь доступ непосредственно к КОРЫТУ - тогда другое дело......

----------


## Bartik

> Конечно..... Это же так приятно полюбоваться через забор на красоту, к которой ни тебя, ни твоих детей никогда уже не пустят......
> Не, ну если имеешь доступ непосредственно к КОРЫТУ - тогда другое дело......


 Нигде же не сказано, что это он для СЕБЯ строит...

----------


## ALexBlake

> Нигде же не сказано, что это он для СЕБЯ строит...


 Ага...... И нигде не сказано у кого украдены деньги на которые он строит....
Леди, может быть Вы считаете, что наши украинские миллионеры и миллиардеры свои капиталы честно заработали?

И пребываете в убеждении что цель строительства  - облагодетельствовать одесситов?

Жаль Вас разочаровывать, но цель сегодня в этих стройках только одна - пацаны рубят бабло и захватывают бесценную землю у моря......

----------


## Bartik

> Ага...... И нигде не сказано у кого украдены деньги на которые он строит....
> Леди, может быть Вы считаете, что наши украинские миллионеры и миллиардеры свои капиталы честно заработали?
> 
> И пребываете в убеждении что цель строительства  - облагодетельствовать одесситов?
> 
> Жаль Вас разочаровывать, но цель сегодня в этих стройках только одна - пацаны рубят бабло и захватывают бесценную землю у моря......


 Ну пусть рубят...А горожане будут там в теннис играть, на яхтах кататься, парковаться, и в гостинице на море любоваться. Что в этом плохого?

----------


## Bartik

> Ага...... И нигде не сказано у кого украдены деньги на которые он строит....
> Леди, может быть Вы считаете, что наши украинские миллионеры и миллиардеры свои капиталы честно заработали?
> 
> И пребываете в убеждении что цель строительства  - облагодетельствовать одесситов?
> 
> Жаль Вас разочаровывать, но цель сегодня в этих стройках только одна - пацаны рубят бабло и захватывают бесценную землю у моря......


 Ну пусть рубят...Если незаконно, то на это правоохранители есть. А горожане будут там в теннис играть, на яхтах кататься, парковаться и в гостинице на море любоваться. Что в этом плохого?

----------


## ALexBlake

> Ну пусть рубят...Если незаконно, то на это правоохранители есть. А горожане будут там в теннис играть, на яхтах кататься, парковаться и в гостинице на море любоваться. Что в этом плохого?


 Приглашаю Вас сходить в яхт-клуб в Отраде. Он там уже более 50 лет. И до того, как туда влезли благодетели там проводили время тысячи одесситов и стояли сотни разных яхточек и яхт. И приличных и полных развалюх.....

Сейчас это пустое место, зачищенное под ХОЗЯЕВ ЖИЗНИ. Яхтсменов выжили, яхты выгнали, сломали, пожгли. Ровная пустая территория за охраняемым забором. Пару десятков моторных яхт миллионеров, десяток яхт парусных. Никаких дедушек-яхтсменов и их парусных развалюх.....

Попробуйте туда пройти и поиграть там хотя бы в бадминтон.

А выше на склоне  - бывшие корты. Только там уже никто не играет. Там пошла вторая стадия захвата - корты сворачиваются и на их месте будет очередная элитная территория с КОНТРОЛИРУЕМЫМ ДОСТУПОМ.

Киваловские коттеджи нв 8 когда строились - по дороге сквозь них можно было ходить. Сейчас уже шлагбаум и охрана. В замок Гарри Потера попроситесь переночевать - может пустят. Казацкую могилу посетите возле спуска с России.... Только ее уже не найти - там Рондин 8-й год строит.....

Просто взгляните в выходной день на море - что-то нет там горожан на яхтах........

А правоохранители есть. Они не могут не есть. И если Вам вдруг что-то не понравится, и Вы захотите вернуть городу отобранные у граждан территории - Вы точно узнаете что они есть.

----------


## m-ilya

> Попытаюсь высказать и свое мнение. Ну, и что плохого, что строят? Не военные же базы, а отели, яхт-клубы, паркинги, теннисные корты... Чем это плохо для города? Тем, что строит не сам город? Так в городской казне никогда денег нет на такие стройки. А так, хоть город развивается, краше становится...


  Ну да, перефразируя "Марш авиаторов" - все краше, краше и краше... 
В этой теме достаточно информации чтоб любой человек мог проанализировать, и прийти к однозначному выводу, застройка склонов обслуживает узкоклановые противозаконные притязания на общественную собственность, наносит огромный ущерб экологии города, лишает граждан рекреации. Поэтому рекомендую вам почитать тему прежде чем отписываться по вопросу с которым вы не знакомы даже в наименьшей степени.

----------


## Bartik

> Ну да, перефразируя "Марш авиаторов" - все краше, краше и краше... 
> В этой теме достаточно информации чтоб любой человек мог проанализировать, и прийти к однозначному выводу, застройка склонов обслуживает узкоклановые противозаконные притязания на общественную собственность, наносит огромный ущерб экологии города, лишает граждан рекреации. Поэтому рекомендую вам почитать тему прежде чем отписываться по вопросу с которым вы не знакомы даже в наименьшей степени.


 Давайте пойдем простым логическим путем...))) Ну построят там гостиницы, корты, пляжи, кафе, стоянки и прочие места для отдыха и развлечений. Это же не для себя там построят и не обнесут высоким забором со злыми собаками. Для горожан ведь построят. Да, построят, чтобы прибыль получать. Но ведь мы уже живем при капитализме, просто так, уже никто делать ничего не будет, пора к этому привыкать. Какая мне разница, кому деньги платить за полученный, отдых, услуги? Надо отходить уже от совковой психологии и гнать прочь свою жабу, которая душит.

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну пусть рубят...А горожане будут там в теннис играть, на яхтах кататься, парковаться, и в гостинице на море любоваться. Что в этом плохого?


 а то плохого, что ГОРОЖАНЕ моря хрен увидят.

----------


## Скрытик

> а то плохого, что ГОРОЖАНЕ моря хрен увидят.


  Ну зачем так пессимистично? Горожанам море будут показывать городские телеканалы, у них будут пропуска в некоторые части побережья. Правда не у всех, а только у тех, кто ближе к руководству города... Опять же говорят уже появились телевизоры, которые запахи выделяют. О нас же думают, для нас стараются!

----------


## ALexBlake

> Давайте пойдем простым логическим путем...))) Ну построят там гостиницы, корты, пляжи, кафе, стоянки и прочие места для отдыха и развлечений. Это же не для себя там построят и не обнесут высоким забором со злыми собаками. Для горожан ведь построят. Да, построят, чтобы прибыль получать. Но ведь мы уже живем при капитализме, просто так, уже никто делать ничего не будет, пора к этому привыкать. Какая мне разница, кому деньги платить за полученный, отдых, услуги? Надо отходить уже от совковой психологии и гнать прочь свою жабу, которая душит.


 Так я и предлагаю идти простым логическим путем......
Уже 20 лет различные уроды по кусочкам оттяпывают берег и склоны. В 96 году я мог пройти по берегу по полосе прибоя от дачи Ковалевского до Яхт клуба в Отраде (ну на 8-й станции гавань еще можно было обойти). А сейчас это невозможно - закрытые наглухо участки берега от 16-й 8-я, плиты Аркадия, и от Аркадии до Лонжерона даже перечислить трудно..
Вы что думаете, когда это увровывалось уроды так прямо и говорили - "мы это украдем и никого туда не пустим"? Пели те же песни про всеобщее благо для лохов.
И сейчас поют.... Так что не поддавайтесь.

----------


## Bartik

По всему миру на городских побережьях, склонах и других красивейших местах стоят виллы, дворцы, поместья. И все они частные, принадлежат богатым людям, И никто не считает это предосудительным. Это капитализм. У кого деньги, у того и сила, и право, и возможности. Нас тоже вляпали в капитализм, с восторгом разрушили соцстрану и понятия социальной справедливости и общенародной собственности. И поэтому говорить *наши* склоны, *наш* город уже довольно проблематично. У кого деньги у того и склоны, у того и город. Капитализм. И не удивлюсь, если после входа в Эйпопу, на тех склонах будут дома богатых французов, немцев, итальянцев и т.п., а одесситы будут покорно протискиваться через них к морю. Как говорится, за что боролись, на то и напоролись...

----------


## m-ilya

> По всему миру на городских побережьях, склонах и других красивейших местах стоят виллы, дворцы, поместья. И все они частные, принадлежат богатым людям, И никто не считает это предосудительным. Это капитализм. У кого деньги, у того и сила, и право, и возможности. Нас тоже вляпали в капитализм, с восторгом разрушили соцстрану и понятия социальной справедливости и общенародной собственности. И поэтому говорить *наши* склоны, *наш* город уже довольно проблематично. У кого деньги у того и склоны, у того и город. Капитализм. И не удивлюсь, если после входа в Эйпопу, на тех склонах будут дома богатых французов, немцев, итальянцев и т.п., а одесситы будут покорно протискиваться через них к морю. Как говорится, за что боролись, на то и напоролись...


 Мадам,я ж русским языком писал, вопрос почему нельзя засираивать парк "Юбилейный" подробно раскрыт в этой теме, если вы потрудитесь прочитать, то согласитесь с мнением подавляющего большинства одесситов разобравшихся в этом вопросе и категорически протестующих против строительства на склонах парка "Юбилейный". А пока ваш взгляд является поверхностным и ваши посты больше похожи на троллинг, чем на попытку разобраться в вопросе.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Вячеслав Крук предлагает разделить приморские склоны на участки и продать их. ....По словам политика, "миллиарды для создания прибрежной инфраструктуры валяются на полу....В.Крук предложил взять все земли, которые находятся вдоль Трассы здоровья, нарезать их на участки, условно по 25 соток.
> "Если, к примеру, взять территорию от 10-й до 16-й станции Большого Фонтана, то таких участков будет тысяча. Это и есть актив города", – сказал депутат.[/I]


 Достойный представитель клана вороваек-брехунов.
И этот человечишко снимал кинчики про "любимый город"

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Мадам,я ж русским языком писал, вопрос почему нельзя засираивать парк "Юбилейный" подробно раскрыт в этой теме, если вы потрудитесь прочитать, то согласитесь с мнением подавляющего большинства одесситов разобравшихся в этом вопросе и категорически протестующих против строительства на склонах парка "Юбилейный". А пока ваш взгляд является поверхностным и ваши посты больше похожи на троллинг, чем на попытку разобраться в вопросе.


 Что говорить с экзальтированными барышнями))))
В голове штампы и "общепринятые" понятия.

----------


## m-ilya

> Давайте пойдем простым логическим путем...))) Ну построят там гостиницы, корты, пляжи, кафе, стоянки и прочие места для отдыха и развлечений. Это же не для себя там построят и не обнесут высоким забором со злыми собаками. Для горожан ведь построят. Да, построят, чтобы прибыль получать. Но ведь мы уже живем при капитализме, просто так, уже никто делать ничего не будет, пора к этому привыкать. Какая мне разница, кому деньги платить за полученный, отдых, услуги? Надо отходить уже от совковой психологии и гнать прочь свою жабу, которая душит.


  Ого, это уже абсурд, это уже типа: Ну изнасиловал подонок женщину он же не убил её, для неё же сексом занимался - чтоб она отдохнула и развлеклась, да, изнасиловал чтоб получить удовольствие. Но ведь мы уже живем при капитализме ты мне - я тебе, пора к этому привыкать. Риторический вопрос: вы хотите привыкать к насилию? Вам как женщине понятна суть сексуального насилия, а вот экономическое и экологическое насилие вы не можете выявить ввиду отсутствия необходимых знаний, поэтому еще раз обращаю ваше внимание на необходимость изучить вопрос, прежде чем писать посты со столь поверхностными и ложными выводами.

----------


## m-ilya

> Что говорить с экзальтированными барышнями))))
> В голове штампы и "общепринятые" понятия.


  На мой взгляд, её понятия очень далеки от общепринятых, они скорее маргинальны.

----------


## Bartik

> На мой взгляд, её понятия очень далеки от общепринятых, они скорее маргинальны.


 Ну, где же тут маргинальные идеи?...))) А вот то, что все вокруг мое, все вокруг народное и ты за все в ответе...как пелось в советских песнях, надо потихоньку забывать. Кончилось то время, и понятия сейчас другие. Сейчас капитализм, власть денег, и деньги все решают, а не общественное мнение, мораль и прочие прелести социализма. Хотим мы этого или нет.

----------


## Pinky

Оппа, как интересно получается - значит мораль, общественное мнение - к капитализму никак не относятся? Может и закон капиталистам не писан? Хотят по понятиям? Тогда пусть не ропщут, когда красного петуха им пустят. 
А позиция, "расслабиться и получить удовольствие" - действительно выгодна тем, кто спит и видит хапануть на "честно заработанные" участочек у моря. Только вот фиг, пупок развяжется.

зы я минусы зря не ставлю, совет бесплатный, а ведь мог-бы счёт выставить.

----------


## Bartik

> Оппа, как интересно получается - значит мораль, общественное мнение - к капитализму никак не относятся? Может и закон какпиталистам не писан? Хотят по понятиям? Тогда пусть не ропщут, когда красного петуха им пустят. 
> А позиция, "расслабиться и получить удовольствие" - действительно выгодна тем, кто спит и видит хапануть на "честно заработаные" участочек у моря. Только вот фиг, пупок развяжется.


 С такими мыслями надо в мавзолей, старичка будить...)))

----------


## Pinky

Каков привет - таков ответ. Те, кто строит на склонах нарушает закон. Пусть будут готовы к тому, что и борьба будет вестись, в том числе, противозаконными методами. Одесситы без боя не сдаются.

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю до первых рухнувших зданий на склонах осталось очень недолго, а это отрезвит если не застройщиков, то тех, кто потенциально готов покупать.

----------


## Bartik

> Каков привет - таков ответ. Те, кто строит на склонах нарушает закон. Пусть будут готовы к тому, что и борьба будет вестись, в том числе, противозаконными методами. Одесситы без боя не сдаются.


 Ну, закон, это дело такое. Ничего не мешает заинтересованным лицам провести любой закон, какой им будет выгоден. И что дальше? Бороться с законом - это будет преступление с соответствующим наказанием. И мы прекрасно видим, как это все уже работает на практике.

----------


## Bartik

> Думаю до первых рухнувших зданий на склонах осталось очень недолго, а это отрезвит если не застройщиков, то тех, кто потенциально готов покупать.


 Да, я думаю, что это может быть одним из приемлемых решений данного вопроса.

----------


## serg-shs

> Ну, закон, это дело такое. Ничего не мешает заинтересованным лицам провести любой закон, какой им будет выгоден. И что дальше? *Бороться с законом - это будет преступление с соответствующим наказание*м. И мы прекрасно видим, как это все уже работает на практике.


  с чего это вдруг? просто не голосовать за ПР ни прикаких условиях и никогда - этого достаточно.

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> с чего это вдруг? просто не голосовать за ПР ни прикаких условиях и никогда - этого достаточно.


 Я вас умоляю! Ты думаешь, ШО придет другая власть, и станет хорошо??? Не буть таким наивным!!! Я не вижу кандитатов, готовых и способных ШО-то улучшить.

----------


## Bartik

> с чего это вдруг? просто не голосовать за ПР ни прикаких условиях и никогда - этого достаточно.


 Можно подумать при оранжевых не продавались склоны, а при кравчуке не потерялось ЧМП?...

----------


## valera&Hvalya

Но при них не было такого беспредела, как при регионах!

----------


## Bartik

Ребяты, да тут, как не обсуждайте, ничего уже не сделать...Пришел к нам дядя Капитал, и все подчинено чистогану, прибыли...И если завтра, какой-то толстосум захочет продать весь город, то его ничем не остановишь...Как это не печально. И никакие партии это не остановят, ну может еще коммунисты...да и то вряд-ли у них получится или захочется вернуть всё вспять.Так, что, вот так вот.

----------


## ALexBlake

> Ребяты, да тут, как не обсуждайте, ничего уже не сделать...Пришел к нам дядя Капитал, и все подчинено чистогану, прибыли...И если завтра, какой-то толстосум захочет продать весь город, то его ничем не остановишь...Как это не печально. И никакие партии это не остановят, ну может еще коммунисты...да и то вряд-ли у них получится или захочется вернуть всё вспять.Так, что, вот так вот.


 Относительно капитализма и вилл в Ницце. Как раз там - все законно. 
Капиталисты купили ЧАСТНУЮ землю на которой не было муниципального парка и общественных уже реализованных интересов. Построили себе виллы - ну и ладно
Я же не выступаю против Совиньона или Царского села - там парков общественных никогда не было. Построили на сельхозземлях свои галимые дворцы - ну и пусть им счастье......
А когда детский санаторий или наш парк на склонах дерибанят - это нарушение, за которое при капитализме человечка даже уровня Берлускони легко бы и посадить могли бы....
А у нас - МОЖНО. Потому что у нас нет ЗАКОНА а есть пацанское разумение, согласно которому народ на Украине - терпилы и пацанам на роду написано лохов доить. Только все-таки страшновато. И в результате в ВМФ Украины 15 тысяч личного состава при всех наших мрских границах и реках, в армии меньше 200 тысяч, а милиции и силовиков - 400 тысяч. Опасаются.....

Так что это не КАПИТАЛ пришел, а наши доморощенные бояре с царьками беспредельничают. А КАПИТАЛ настоящий как раз и не идет в Украину. К китайцам пришел, до этого к корейцам и японцам, у турок рост производства мама не горюй - к ним не страшно идти КАПИТАЛУ а к нам не идет - у нас спад.

----------


## Эрик

> Можно подумать при оранжевых не продавались склоны, а при кравчуке не потерялось ЧМП?...


  В этом ты прав.Тимошенка хотела приложить свои грязные руки и к нашим склонам тоже,когда её зятю бухарю на мотосайкле дали в рыло под склонами.Но если склоны поделят как предлагает бывший "бригадный" пОцан (в кепке с пестнями),то,учитывая менталитет резко разбогатевшей "элиты" нашей страны,мы будем добираться на море так как добираются на него,например,жители Мукачевского переулка,где всё настроили и перекрыли,только в обход,напевая песни про любимую Одессу.

----------


## serg-shs

> Я вас умоляю! Ты думаешь, ШО придет другая власть, и станет хорошо??? Не буть таким наивным!!! Я не вижу кандитатов, готовых и способных ШО-то улучшить.


 интересный оборот: Я не вижу, поэтому - Ты не будь таким наивным.
(с какого места начинается логика?, а то я теряюсь в таких совковых постах  )

----------


## serg-shs

> Ребяты, да тут, как не обсуждайте, ничего уже не сделать...Пришел к нам дядя Капитал, и все подчинено чистогану, прибыли...И если завтра, какой-то толстосум захочет продать весь город, то его ничем не остановишь...Как это не печально. И никакие партии это не остановят, ну может еще коммунисты...да и то вряд-ли у них получится или захочется вернуть всё вспять.Так, что, вот так вот.


 Пришел к нам дядя Капитал,
и вынес мозг...
а был ли мозг? может мозга и небыло ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Piniya Gofman

> интересный оборот: Я не вижу, поэтому - Ты не будь таким наивным.
> (с какого места начинается логика?, а то я теряюсь в таких совковых постах  )


  А ты видишь? Интересно, интересно! И кто же, на твой взгляд, тот, кто придет и сделает хорошо???

----------


## serg-shs

> А ты видишь? Интересно, интересно! И кто же, на твой взгляд, тот, кто придет и сделает хорошо???


 а зачем делать хорошо? можно просто сделать некоторым плохо...  
а вообще нужно понимать, что подымать можно того, кто шел шел и упал (случайность, несчастный случай и т.п.), если же обычное состояние человека валяться - то кто возьмётся его подымать? с чего бы это вдруг? (и первый случай не настолько вероятен, что б поднялим, а другой - тем более невероятен)
 Можно послушать конечно рассуждения на тему: "всё - это навсегда, пришёл дядя, тётя, урки, судьи и т.п." но всё это аналогично - усрались и это навсегда. Ну если так нравится...  - тогда таки навсегда

----------


## Sereg_K

> Ребяты, да тут, как не обсуждайте, ничего уже не сделать...Пришел к нам дядя Капитал, и все подчинено чистогану, прибыли...И если завтра, какой-то толстосум захочет продать весь город, то его ничем не остановишь...Как это не печально. И никакие партии это не остановят, ну может еще коммунисты...да и то вряд-ли у них получится или захочется вернуть всё вспять.Так, что, вот так вот.


  Нагнись пониже, и раздвинь ягодицы поширше. Ну так, чтобы капидализдам легше было тебя иметь

почти в тему:

----------


## m-ilya

> А ты видишь? Интересно, интересно! И кто же, на твой взгляд, тот, кто придет и сделает хорошо???


  Шо вы заладили кто придет -кто придет... главное эти уйдут! То что творят эти - я вижу и мне понятен позитив от того что они уйдут.

----------


## ALexBlake

> Шо вы заладили кто придет -кто придет... главное эти уйдут! То что творят эти - я вижу и мне понятен позитив от того что они уйдут.


 А можно уточнить, кто "Эти" и когда и куда по Вашему мнению они "Уйдут"

Что-то я как раз никаких "уходящих" не усматриваю... Только нас - выживаемых и выталкиваемых весьма беспардонно.

----------


## serg-shs

> А можно уточнить, кто "Эти" и когда и куда по Вашему мнению они "Уйдут"
> 
> Что-то я как раз никаких "уходящих" не усматриваю... Только нас - *выживаемых и выталкиваемых весьма беспардонно*.


 а что было сделано длятого, что б защитить себя самого? Ну хоть что-то  в этом смысле было сделано?

----------


## m-ilya

> А можно уточнить, кто "Эти" и когда и куда по Вашему мнению они "Уйдут"
> 
> Что-то я как раз никаких "уходящих" не усматриваю... Только нас - выживаемых и выталкиваемых весьма беспардонно.


 Вы шутите? Уверен, вы прекрасно поняли что речь идет о ПР. А вопрос "куда" чистая демагогия

----------


## ALexBlake

> Вы шутите? Уверен, вы прекрасно поняли что речь идет о ПР. А вопрос "куда" чистая демагогия


 Извинюсь - реально не связал эту фразу с политикой.
Наверно потому что это получается оффтоп...... 

А насчет того ПР не ПР..... У меня уже давно ощущние, что государства вокруг многовато, а закона не хватает. Так что не думаю что здесь важно какого цвета партийный флаг. Эти ребята склонохвататели под любую власть готовы подстроиться лишь бы грести к себе.

----------


## ALexBlake

> а что было сделано длятого, что б защитить себя самого? Ну хоть что-то  в этом смысле было сделано?


 Вопрос по существу......
Ну главное что может сделать человек борясь с драконом - это победить его в себе - с этим кажется справился.
Второе - это защитить от дракона себя и близких - пока в работе и все непросто.....
Третье - победить дракона в других ..... Да, с этим плохо.

Это юности свойственны максимализм,оптимизм и недальновидность. Я уже насмотрелся в этом мире разного. Пока не увижу отчетливой позитивной перспективы, не оценю возможные последствия - резких движений делать не буду. 

Вот смотрю - появится тут на форуме перспективный Оцеола вождь Сименолов - поддержу..... Зажмет меня жизнь как крысу в углу так что будет нечего терять - тогда полезу напролом........

Пока что вижу позитив в том чтобы нас, нормальных, становилось больше, чтобы мы, нормальные, наращивали силу, политический вес, общественный авторитет и экономические возможности. Это может дать эволюционное решение проблемы. Что было бы хорошо. Потому что революционное решение всегда больно для всех.

----------


## Олег.Л

Фотохроника уничтожения зеленой зоны сан."Магнолия"

http://www.*************/news/raspil_s..._zoni_320.html

Просто катастрофа

----------


## SaMoVar

Люди не вышли.... Ну вот заслуживаем мы жизни в говнище.

----------


## doc-men

А никто не заметил, что люди вышли кое-где и стоят больше месяца и не три десятка? И....? От стояния "говнище" не расчищается.

----------


## SaMoVar

Те люди стоят вообще непонятно за что. Тут цель можно пощупать глазами.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Фотохроника уничтожения зеленой зоны сан."Магнолия"
> 
> http://www.*************/news/raspil_s..._zoni_320.html
> 
> Просто катастрофа


 А деревья там солидного возраста.
Хотят строить очень большой дом с паркингами, спа-салонами и высокими заборами.
Суки

----------


## Олег.Л

> А деревья там солидного возраста.
> Хотят строить очень большой дом с паркингами, спа-салонами и высокими заборами.
> Суки


 -
Там было реально доброе атмосферное место,через которое пройти морю было за удовольствие.
Понятно ,эти твари под шумок зверство устроили.
Прокуратура вдруг встрепенулась,а что толку,когда лесоповал уже свершен.

Правильно Самовар говорит насчет дерьма.И управы на это дерьмо нет,каким бы при каким цветом власть не красилась.Ведь сдают все "свои",чиновники горсоветовские...

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## doc-men

> Те люди стоят вообще непонятно за что. Тут цель можно пощупать глазами.


 Ну если призывающий выходить, не понимает, за что выходят другие, то кто ж выйдет, на призывы такого вызывающего?
Вдруг он хочет дестабилизировать обстановку в городе и свергнуть законную власть, демократически избранную власть?
И не забывайте, что любой участок на французском бульваре может быть выкуплен представителем нашего братского российского народа, за долги в 15 млрд. 
Тут нельзя полагаться на эмоции. Нужно делать все сдержанно и законно.  А вроде горсовет запретил проводить массовые мероприятия?

----------


## SaMoVar

Даже не хочу отвечать на поток сознания. Не надо меня учить отстаивать интересы Одессы. ОК?

----------


## Скрытик

Горсовет не имеет права запрещать то, что прописано в Конституции Украины. Голосовавшие за этот запрет уже преступники.

----------


## doc-men

> Даже не хочу отвечать на поток сознания. Не надо меня учить отстаивать интересы Одессы. ОК?


 OK!

----------


## SaMoVar

Напомню, что в Магнолии в собственность ушло 3 здания. О земле речь вообще не шла. Но мы в Украине живём...

----------


## Эрик

http://"Герц" на процентах с коммунальных платежей начинает стройку!А через дорогу недалеко Стикон, продолжая строить мини-поскот Французский бульвар,уже "распечатал"земли санатория Чувырина,ныне земля господина карабаса Маркова,выгоняя там 5-ю и 6-ю двадцатипятиэтажку,добивая окончательно инфраструктуру бульвара и его облик.

----------


## Ричар

> Те люди стоят вообще непонятно за что. Тут цель можно пощупать глазами.


 Пока такие непонятливые как вы будете бегать с одного места на другое.То к Магнолии ,то к дому Стене  то в парк Юбилейный,то  к дому Руссова или еще куда то.Может лучше собраться в одном месте и решить все сразу.Но там опасно.Можно дубинкой по спине получить.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Пока такие непонятливые как вы будете бегать с одного места на другое.То к Магнолии ,то к дому Стене  то в парк Юбилейный,то  к дому Руссова или еще куда то.Может лучше собраться в одном месте и решить все сразу.Но там опасно.Можно дубинкой по спине получить.


 Сейчас там совсем не опасно.
Но непонятно для чего люди стоят сегодня. Для чего вышли - ясно. всем надоело то, что мы имеем. Но лидеры Оппо не ведут людей никуда. Такое впечатление, что они просто придумывают - чем бы еще занять ребят(((
Это печалит

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Сейчас там совсем не опасно.
> Но непонятно для чего люди стоят сегодня. Для чего вышли - ясно. всем надоело то, что мы имеем. Но лидеры Оппо не ведут людей никуда. Такое впечатление, что они просто придумывают - чем бы еще занять ребят(((
> Это печалит


 Кто бы говорил, только не мы, одесситы.

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Пока такие непонятливые как вы будете бегать с одного места на другое.То к Магнолии ,то к дому Стене  то в парк Юбилейный,то  к дому Руссова или еще куда то.Может лучше собраться в одном месте и решить все сразу.Но там опасно.Можно дубинкой по спине получить.


 Так никто никуда не бегает. На эти взмахи шляпой уже никто не обращает внимания, делают что хотят.

----------


## m-ilya

> Сейчас там совсем не опасно.
> Но непонятно для чего люди стоят сегодня. Для чего вышли - ясно. всем надоело то, что мы имеем. Но лидеры Оппо не ведут людей никуда. Такое впечатление, что они просто придумывают - чем бы еще занять ребят(((
> Это печалит


  Абсолютно согласен!

----------


## Эрик

> Напомню, что в Магнолии в собственность ушло 3 здания. О земле речь вообще не шла. Но мы в Украине живём...


 Французский бульвар в итоге превратится в мини поскот с тропинкой,забитой перманентной пробкой  посередине

----------


## Эрик

Одесский горсовет готовит очередной дерибан земли

----------


## chereshny1958

> Одесский горсовет готовит очередной дерибан земли


 НУ И БЛАГОПОЛУЧНО РАЗДЕРИБАНИЛИ!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> НУ И БЛАГОПОЛУЧНО РАЗДЕРИБАНИЛИ!


 А я знаю что надо делать.
Надо как в Ровно вломиться с автоматами на сессию.
Будет в духе времени.
Вива Европа!

----------


## chereshny1958

> А я знаю что надо делать.
> Надо как в Ровно вломиться с автоматами на сессию.
> Будет в духе времени.
> Вива Европа!


 Смех смехом, но пока у нас нет никакого уважения к закону. Вот Конституцию таскают в зубах, который год, каждый президент считает в праве ее изменять и дописывать, да и те права и свободы, прописанные в Основном законе, не выполняются.

----------


## Олег.Л

Наши  достижения --

*Сегодня ночью,на на средней террасе склонов, между Шампанским переулком и кинодромом, за ночь на большой территории более 100м, вырублены все деревья, поставлен забор и готовится фундамент.*

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Наши  достижения --
> 
> *Сегодня ночью,на на средней террасе склонов, между Шампанским переулком и кинодромом, за ночь на большой территории более 100м, вырублены все деревья, поставлен забор и готовится фундамент.*


 Пока водичка мутная пидоры активизируются.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

На одесском пляже "Ланжерон" снесли прокурорский нахалстрой
Возводили под покровом ночи.

Рабочие демонтировали незаконное строение на пляже "Ланжерон". Об этом сообщает муниципальный департамент информации.

Сотрудники городского департамента экологии и развития рекреационных зон во время проверки 9 марта обнаружили на побережье небольшой домик, возведенный на склонах.

Так как разрешительных документов на здание не было, его демонтировали.

При этом, как пишет  "Думская", стены капитального объекта с фундаментом начали возводить ночью.

По информации источников, стройка связана с сотрудником прокуратуры Приморского района, который в дальнейшем планировал оперативно узаконить ее через решение суда.

----------


## Эрик

> Наши  достижения --
> 
> *Сегодня ночью,на на средней террасе склонов, между Шампанским переулком и кинодромом, за ночь на большой территории более 100м, вырублены все деревья, поставлен забор и готовится фундамент.*


  Да,пока брындачит горсовет - вырубили ещё целую рощу на Добровольского,достроили(почти) все недострои от Ланжерона до Аркадии,вырубили хвойную рощу в санатории Магнолия,Стикон "распечатал" санаторий Чувырина под застройку...Строительные магнаты превратились во врагов простых одесситов.Наживаются их хозяева и те,кто даёт им разрешение "за спасибо".В итоге все одесситы хуже дышат воздухом,хуже добираются на работу,хуже отдыхают,хуже живут.А где именно вырубили?Сегодня заезжал утром на кинодром,но не заметил ничего.

----------


## Олег.Л

> Да,пока брындачит горсовет - вырубили ещё целую рощу на Добровольского,достроили(почти) все недострои от Ланжерона до Аркадии,вырубили хвойную рощу в санатории Магнолия,Стикон "распечатал" санаторий Чувырина под застройку...Строительные магнаты превратились во врагов простых одесситов.Наживаются их хозяева и те,кто даёт им разрешение "за спасибо".В итоге все одесситы хуже дышат воздухом,хуже добираются на работу,хуже отдыхают,хуже живут.А где именно вырубили?Сегодня заезжал утром на кинодром,но не заметил ничего.


 -

Это над асфальтфовой дорогой ,ведущей на кинодром,в конце запущенного лагеря гидромета,немного правее Глечика. Там начинается чей-то особняк,говорят ,что это существо причастно к захвату.Я неправильно обозначил-это верхняя кромка склонов.
==============


Вообще происходит что  "революционно" немыслимое.Вредители и взяточники берут власть в свои руки

_Овидиопольский райсовет возглавил экс-первый заместитель Чегодарь:
Напомним, первоначально на пост главы совета метила бывший председатель райгосадминистрации (при Ющенко) и первый вице-губернатор Одесской области (при Януковиче) Наталья Чегодарь, фигура одиозная и неоднозначно воспринимаемая населением района._

Это именно та Чегодар,которая  подписала распоряжение о застройке пляжей Каролино-Бугаза, коим и отвела 2,7 га земли, а точнее песка, 56-ти просителям на территории Каролино-Бугазского сельского совета.

*Как дачники устроились на одесском побережье: они получили почти три гектара в 15 метрах от моря (фоторепортаж)*

http://dumskaya.net/news/dachniki-prodolgayut-besplatno-poluchat-odesskie-027007/

----------


## jlz

что то в теледоме(телеагенство недвижимости) стали активно продавать дома и строения вокруг парка Шевченко.Это случайность или что то замышляется?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Часть Ильичевска сползает в море. На днях на улице Морской произошел крупный оползень, в результате которого осел участок берега почти в полкилометра длиной.

При этом грунт в некоторых местах опустился на глубину более метра. Под угрозой обрушения оказались 13 частных домов.

Отсюда:
http://vesti.ua/odessa/42355-pod-odessoj-jelitnye-osobnjaki-zhdet-katastrofa



Может быть, и наши одесские инвесторы задумаются?))

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Часть Ильичевска сползает в море. На днях на улице Морской произошел крупный оползень, в результате которого осел участок берега почти в полкилометра длиной.
> 
> При этом грунт в некоторых местах опустился на глубину более метра. Под угрозой обрушения оказались 13 частных домов.
> 
> Отсюда:
> http://vesti.ua/odessa/42355-pod-odessoj-jelitnye-osobnjaki-zhdet-katastrofa
> 
> 
> 
> Может быть, и наши одесские инвесторы задумаются?))


 думаю, "задуматься" им не грозит. Во-первых: не они там будут жить. Во-вторых: всегда можно слинять. И в-третьих: им плевать, главное деньги!
Конечно это всё, с огромным сожалением.....

----------


## chereshny1958

> думаю, "задуматься" им не грозит. Во-первых: не они там будут жить. Во-вторых: всегда можно слинять. И в-третьих: им плевать, главное деньги!
> Конечно это всё, с огромным сожалением.....


 О, я с ужасом смотрю на строения в Аркадии - ведь построили на катакомбах и Аркадийский дворец, и все эти Жемчужины! Когда то на Посмитного на углу Аркадийского переулка стояло две хрущовки. Одна осталась, а вторая - это была общага, построенная на ленточном фундаменте развалилась.На ее месте долго был пустырь, а потом после распада СССР начали строить теперешний №19а, и при забивании свай под фундамент, они просто проваливались, в некоторых местах уходили в грунт как в масло. Сейчас на месте лагеря МВД в Аркадийском переулке тоже построили Аркадия-Плаза. Наши дома при каждом строительстве содрогаются и покрываются трещинами. А если этот массив склонов сползет вместе со строениями, то он за собой боюсь потянет все, вот этого боюсь!

----------


## Black_Shef

Вот такое "счастье" уже стоит и загораживает вид на море.


а это напротив

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Сегодня бегал у моря и заметил между Ботаническим садом и санаторием Чкаловским, там где несколько лет назад был построен такой себе особнячок, серьезную строительную активность. СТоят краны, ездят грузовики...
особнячок разобрали, прихватили себе полоску санаторной землицы.
Любопытно, кто это так не этот раз строится?)))

----------


## Эрик

А в Одессе мэр - Брындак!Беспорядок и бардак!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> А в Одессе мэр - Брындак!Беспорядок и бардак!


 Мутная водичка лучшая в мире среда обитания для наших воришек. В ней они процветают)))

----------


## Эрик

Осторожно!Вам на голову может упасть "небоскрёб"!!!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Осторожно!Вам на голову может упасть "небоскрёб"!!!


 Пидоры не мешкают.
Кстати, я не очень понял о каком это демонтаже лечебного корпуса там идет речь?
Там был чистой воды особняк а никакой не корпус.

----------


## Эрик

Как Брындак разворовывает одесское побережье!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Как Брындак разворовывает одесское побережье!


 Ващще суки страх потеряли.

И новая супер-честная власть не пересадит их всех в тюрьмы?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Ващще суки страх потеряли.
> 
> И новая супер-честная власть не пересадит их всех в тюрьмы?


  Думаю ответ в "супер-честной"... Слишком много надо менять, законы, людей, приказы и нормы....
Уж очень мало верится в это...

----------


## Desdichado

> Ващще суки страх потеряли.
> 
> И новая супер-честная власть не пересадит их всех в тюрьмы?


 Ага, и хлеба с салом интернет-бойцам отвалит чин по чину. 
По существу: будет митинг или иные мероприятия по поводу ЭТОГО дерьма и прочего?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ага, и хлеба с салом интернет-бойцам отвалит чин по чину. 
> По существу: будет митинг или иные мероприятия по поводу ЭТОГО дерьма и прочего?


 Митинг?
Пора формировать расстрельную команду для авторов подобных решений.

----------


## Desdichado

Так что там с митингами?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Так что там с митингами?


 А митингов в Одессе навалом. Каждый день.
И что?

----------


## Desdichado

Меня интересует информация о предстоящих митингах. Если не чесать языком в интернете, а ходить на митинги - может быть, и будет ЧТО.

----------


## Эрик

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtOlwLyVEBk

----------


## Эрик

Варварская зачистка склонов

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Варварская зачистка склонов


 Тоже видел такие плямы прямо на траве.

Коммунальщики совершенствуются. 

И после этого всего "экологическая милиция" будет составлять админпротоколы за приготовление шашлыков на мангале в зеленой зоне?)))

----------


## Эрик

> Коммунальщики совершенствуются. 
> И после этого всего "экологическая милиция" будет составлять админпротоколы в зеленой зоне?)))


 Интересно,есть ли она?Думаю что в таком брындаке врядли!Вот,например,метрах в 200 от склонов, на Шампанском,посмотрите во что превратил завхоз ОГУ небольшой скверик.Сначала в него свозили спиленные деревья со всей округи,пилили и продавали на дрова,потом начали жечь хворост ночью и днём заполняя окружающие жилища дымом(пока милицию не вызвали - помогло,кстати!).А потом просто бросили всё как есть с недопиленными ветками,опилками,бутылками(лесорубы постоянно бухали там) и прочим мусором "напризволяще".Так,видимо,зам.декана Одесского Университета по АХЧ подготовил ,так сказать,Одессу к курортному сезону на отдельно взятой территории.

----------


## Эрик

Как одесский Герц уничтожает санаторий для строительства высотки у склонов

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Сегодня на ТЗ напротив Скалодрома, рядом с трансформаторной будкой стали сооружать металлический забор вокруг участка длиной примерно 100 метров и шириной около 30.
Группа работяг нарыла ямки под столбики для забора и заводила в них трубы прямоугольного сечения.
Захватывают полянку и заросли.
В прежние годы такие вещи норовили делать зимой.
Сейчас почему-то ничего не боятся.

----------


## Эрик

> Сегодня на ТЗ напротив Скалодрома, рядом с трансформаторной будкой стали сооружать металлический забор вокруг участка длиной примерно 100 метров и шириной около 30.
> Сейчас почему-то ничего не боятся.


 Новый дом в Санатории Чкалова Green Wood сползёт по склонам

----------


## Viktoz

> Новый дом в Санатории Чкалова Green Wood сползёт по склонам


 Ох уж эти берегоукрепительные работы...

Каждая стройка на  склонах  и побережье начиналась под предлогом -  "берегоукрепительных работ".

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Ох уж эти берегоукрепительные работы...
> 
> Каждая стройка на  склонах  и побережье начиналась под предлогом -  "берегоукрепительных работ".


 ВО-во, со сказок о берегоукреплении начиналась и рондинская стройка под "Россией".
Тихо верится.
Очередная голимая застройка грядет...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> _На склонах у Чкаловского санатория строится забор 
> 
> В Одессе на склонах около Чкаловского санатория строится забор. Об этом сообщают очевидцы в соцсетях.
> 
> - Ограждение ставят три человека, все материалы (доски, металл) уже привезли. Уже установлена будка для охраны, - пишет Сергей Кермас.
> 
> В свою очередь Олег Корчинский рассказывает, что допросил сторожа и тот рассказал, что таким образом укрепляют склон и сделают дорожку-спуск к морю.
> 
> 
> ...


 Однако остается неозвученным срок существования этого забора. Есть основания предполагать, что забор  с благословения мэрии будет стоять на этом месте всегда, как на 10 ст. Б. Фонтана. А внутри еще и домиков настроят.
Суки!

----------


## SaMoVar

Дублирую.
19 июля, в 17:00 желающие приглашаются на прогулку по ТЗ возле "Скалодрома". Посмтрим все ли в порядке на ТЗ, в парке "Юбилейный". Поглядим никто ли ничего не сжег. Никто ли ничего не построил. Поговорим об этом.

----------


## Jorjic

> Однако остается неозвученным срок существования этого забора. Есть основания предполагать, что забор  с благословения мэрии будет стоять на этом месте всегда, как на 10 ст. Б. Фонтана. А внутри еще и домиков настроят. Суки!


 Зачем так далеко ходить, аж на 10-ю станцию. Вот же совсем рядом берегоукрепительное сооружение имени Рондина.

----------


## Скруджжж

> Зачем так далеко ходить, аж на 10-ю станцию. Вот же совсем рядом берегоукрепительное сооружение имени Рондина.


 то не берегоукрепительные сооружения. Участок покупался под постройку отеля и никто этого не скрывал

----------


## Jorjic

> то не берегоукрепительные сооружения. Участок покупался под постройку отеля и никто этого не скрывал


 Под что покупался (кстати, с нарушением всех мыслимых законов) не знаю. А то, что вначале очень долго висела табличка про постройку берегоукрепительных сооружений, могу (если хотите, покопаюсь в архиве) подтвердить фото.
То же самое и про 10-ю станцию - там заявлялось берегоукрепительное сооружение со спасательной станцией.

----------


## Эрик

> Дублирую.
> 19 июля, в 17:00 желающие приглашаются на прогулку по ТЗ возле "Скалодрома". Посмтрим все ли в порядке на ТЗ, в парке "Юбилейный". Поглядим никто ли ничего не сжег. Никто ли ничего не построил. Поговорим об этом.


 Хорошо бы начать с вопроса точке,торгующей на скалодроме пивом - кто и когда выдал разрешительные документы?Уверен,что их просто не должно быть там,где занимаются спортом дети!Так же как и их парковки в зелёной зоне.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> то не берегоукрепительные сооружения. Участок покупался под постройку отеля и никто этого не скрывал


 Драсти Вам!
Этот участок покупался под строительство ОДНО-ДВУХ этажного здания для хранения спортивного инвентаря.
Правда, несколько позже, уже после покупки участка, проект был пересмотрен и вместо домика вырос небоскреб.
Чудеса, мля...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Хорошо бы начать с вопроса точке,торгующей на скалодроме пивом - кто и когда выдал разрешительные документы?Уверен,что их просто не должно быть там,где занимаются спортом дети!Так же как и их парковки в зелёной зоне.


 Обсуждение этого вопроса в теме о застройке склонов будет офтопом. А это против правил))

----------


## Эрик

> Обсуждение этого вопроса в теме о застройке склонов будет офтопом.


 Та не собирается её в этой теме никто обсуждать...Это в контексте встречи завтра в 17 часов у скалодрома.Машины шастают по ТЗ и паркуются где не попадя под склонами - тоже важный вопрос  и не лишне его затрагивать и здесь.Суть этой темы - как улучшить наш "Юбилейный" и не дать его загадить окончательно...

----------


## Эрик

Забор лежит!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Забор лежит!


 В каком смысле?
Сломали?)

----------


## SaMoVar

> Под что покупался (кстати, с нарушением всех мыслимых законов) не знаю. А то, что вначале очень долго висела табличка про постройку берегоукрепительных сооружений, могу (если хотите, покопаюсь в архиве) подтвердить фото.
> То же самое и про 10-ю станцию - там заявлялось берегоукрепительное сооружение со спасательной станцией.


 Так там и построена спасательная станция. Она так по документам проходит.

----------


## SaMoVar

> В каком смысле?
> Сломали?)


 http://dumskaya.net/news/na-trasse-zdorovya-snesli-esche-odin-zabor-fotor-037551/

----------


## Эрик

Разнесли в щепь!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Разнесли в щепь!


 Это по-взрослому!!!

----------


## Эрик

Снова пилят деревья - и снова чертов дельфинарий!

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Снова пилят деревья - и снова чертов дельфинарий!


 А Васька слушает, да ест!
Классная борьба с коррупцией, беззаконием и бесприделом. Ничего не скажешь!

----------


## Viktoz

> Снова пилят деревья - и снова чертов дельфинарий!


 В ходе аппаратного совещания мэр города Г. Труханов рассказал о самовольном строительстве возле одесского дельфинария.

По словам мэра города, возле дельфинария началось незаконное строительство парковки на 17 сотках земли, срезаны кустарники и трава. *В субботу городские власти остановили стройку, но в воскресенье строительство продолжилось.* 

Геннадий Труханов поручил юридическому департаменту вплотную заняться этим вопросом и остановить нарушителей закона.

ЗЫ. посмотрим на что способен Труханов, есть у него влияние в городе, или тоже как петрушка будет с кувалдой бегать да окна бить...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В ходе аппаратного совещания мэр города Г. Труханов рассказал о самовольном строительстве возле одесского дельфинария.
> 
> По словам мэра города, возле дельфинария началось незаконное строительство парковки на 17 сотках земли, срезаны кустарники и трава. *В субботу городские власти остановили стройку, но в воскресенье строительство продолжилось.* 
> 
> Геннадий Труханов поручил юридическому департаменту вплотную заняться этим вопросом и остановить нарушителей закона.
> 
> ЗЫ. посмотрим на что способен Труханов, есть у него влияние в городе, или тоже как петрушка будет с кувалдой бегать да окна бить...


 Та скорее всего именно так и будет.
Угрозы и обещания с одной стороны и строительство - с другой.

----------


## Эрик

по ТЗ можно ездить на машине

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> по ТЗ можно ездить на машине


 Коктейлей гр-на Молотова на них нету))))

----------


## Скруджжж

> *Драсти Вам*!
> Этот участок покупался под строительство ОДНО-ДВУХ этажного здания для хранения спортивного инвентаря.
> Правда, несколько позже, уже после покупки участка, проект был пересмотрен и вместо домика вырос небоскреб.
> Чудеса, мля...


  До свидания :smileflag:  Не придумывайте отсебятины

http://www.google.com.ua/url?url=htt...2wAWtPgqyoHuTg

26 декабря 2005 года, понедельник, №25 (25)



> Одесса. 24 декабря. УНИАН. В результате второго земельного аукциона, проведенного сегодня в Одессе, в горбюджет поступят 33 млн. 147 тыс. грн. 
> «Аукцион показал реальную рыночную стоимость земли в Одессе, - прокомментировал его итоги в интервью УНИАН вице-мэр Михаил КУЧУК. - Бюджет развития на этот год составляет 90 миллионов гривен, и  практически все эти средства мы получили в результате первых 2-х земельных аукционов». 
> В процессе торгов цены на большинство продаваемых объектов возросли в 2-3 раза. Наиболее дорогостоящую покупку, как и в прошлый раз, сделал по поручению одной из киевских фирм депутат Одесского горсовета Владимир РОНДИН. *Он приобрел участок площадью 0,436 га на Французском бульваре под строительство 14-этажной гостиницы. При стартовой цене в 6 млн. 541,5 тыс. объект продан за 19 млн. 624,5 грн.* 
> В.РОНДИН заявил, что, как и в прошлый раз, действовал в интересах того же инвестора. «Как житель Одессы, я счастлив, что склоны будут застраиваться», – заявил депутат.

----------


## Desdichado

> 26 декабря 2005 года, понедельник, №25 (25)


 Нежелание некоторых "одесситов" висеть на фонарных столбах и даже неверие в подобное вовсе не означает, что в обозримом будущем это самое и произойдет.

----------


## olegory_

В субботу 20 декабря, активисты снесли покрытие незаконной парковки в парке Юбилейный, возле дельфинария: http://dumskaya.net/news/nachinayut-spuskatsya-000000-041954/ Много лет идет "война" за парк Юбилейный, в народе просто склоны. В поледнее время произошла очередная активизация застройщиков.

----------


## SaMoVar

Там работы валом. Это первая активная акция. На следующих выходных будет продолжение.

----------


## Ranke

Пролистывая газеты из прошлого натолкнулся на заметку

Вложение 9199442 "ВО" 1977

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> В субботу 20 декабря, активисты снесли покрытие незаконной парковки в парке Юбилейный, возле дельфинария: http://dumskaya.net/news/nachinayut-spuskatsya-000000-041954/ Много лет идет "война" за парк Юбилейный, в народе просто склоны. В поледнее время произошла очередная активизация застройщиков.


 Был там.
Кисловский трусливенько наблюдал за происходящим с крыши своей гостиницы, которая прячется под кодовым названием "дельфинарий". Воодушевление было огромным. Народ рвал брусчатку буквально руками. А этот урод ее снова укладывает.
 Ему совсем нагадить на мнение одесситов. Баре хочут парковку! И усе! А холопы должны молчать в тряпочку.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Пролистывая газеты из прошлого натолкнулся на заметку
> 
> Вложение 9199442 "ВО" 1977


 А эти суки говорят, что нет такого парка.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Воистину, нет пределов наглости, жадности и цинизма наших чинуш.

http://*************/news/truhanov_nazval_evromaydanovtsev_varvarami_5380.ht  ml



_Мэр Одессы Геннадий Труханов назвал варварством и вандализмом разрушение парковки на Ланжероне и сообщил, что недоволен действиями активистов Генерального протеста.

Об этом он заявил в ходе сессии, передаёт корреспондент ТАЙМЕРА.

Что касается владельца паркинга Кисловского, то он обвинил участников акции протеста в политической мотивированности. По его словам, парковка и транспортная развязка украсят Ланжерон и будут оформлены по лучшим европейским стандартам. Что же до субботних действий участников «Генпротеста», то их Кисловский охарактеризовал как вандализм, но пообещал не только полностью восстановить разрушенное, но и довести работы до конца

Впрочем, Труханов высказал Кисловскому замечание в связи с тем, что строительство парковки ведётся с явными нарушениями и вопреки утверждённому исполкомом проекту благоустройства. Он заявил, что протесты общественности по этому поводу обоснованы и выразил надежду, что в ближайшее время ситуация будет урегулирована в правовом поле._

----------


## -Ariadna-

[QUOTE=Тихон Петрович;53063175]Воистину, нет пределов наглости, жадности и цинизма наших чинуш.

http://*************/news/truhanov_nazval_evromaydanovtsev_varvarami_5380.html



[I]Мэр Одессы Геннадий Труханов назвал варварством и вандализмом разрушение парковки на Ланжероне и сообщил, что недоволен действиями активистов Генерального протеста.

Об этом он заявил в ходе сессии, передаёт корреспондент ТАЙМЕРА.

Что касается владельца паркинга Кисловского, то он обвинил участников акции протеста в политической мотивированности. По его словам, парковка и транспортная развязка украсят Ланжерон и будут оформлены по лучшим европейским стандартам. Что же до субботних действий участников «Генпротеста», то их Кисловский охарактеризовал как вандализм, но пообещал не только полностью восстановить разрушенное, но и довести работы до конца


 :Vvenkegif:  Что скажешь, а ведь это выбор одесситов. Кто за Труханова голосовал?

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> [ Что скажешь, а ведь это выбор одесситов. Кто за Труханова голосовал?


 Голосовали в основном не за труху а против гурвица.

Ясно другое. За нынешнего мэра голосовать может только коллегия присяжных, когда он наконец перед ней предстанет)))
(скорее бы))

----------


## kravshik

Сегодня приняли на сессии горсовета решение о запрете застройки прибрежных склонов!!!!!!!! между прочим!!!!! и главенствовал городской голова!!!!

отдично и утверждают границы парка " Юбилейный"....

конец дерибану склонов!!!!!!!!!!! УРа!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ranke

"ЗК" 1975

----------


## Desdichado

> Сегодня приняли на сессии горсовета решение о запрете застройки прибрежных склонов!!!!!!!! между прочим!!!!! и главенствовал городской голова!!!!
> 
> отдично и утверждают границы парка " Юбилейный"....
> 
> конец дерибану склонов!!!!!!!!!!! УРа!!!!!!!!!!


 Это шутка такая? А если правда, то может заодно и решили, что делать с теми постройками (а их хватает), что УЖЕ есть?

----------


## olegory_

> Это шутка такая? А если правда, то может заодно и решили, что делать с теми постройками (а их хватает), что УЖЕ есть?


 Снести показательно, как в севатополе 16 этажку недсотроенную, на днях. Я начал бы с недоотелЯ у санатория Россия(увы бывшего там.)

----------


## -Ariadna-

> Сегодня приняли на сессии горсовета решение о запрете застройки прибрежных склонов!!!!!!!! между прочим!!!!! и главенствовал городской голова!!!!
> 
> отдично и утверждают границы парка " Юбилейный"....
> 
> конец дерибану склонов!!!!!!!!!!! УРа!!!!!!!!!!


 
Да шо вы говорите? Было бы сказано, забыть недолго.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Сегодня приняли на сессии горсовета решение о запрете застройки прибрежных склонов!!!!!!!! между прочим!!!!! и главенствовал городской голова!!!!
> 
> отдично и утверждают границы парка " Юбилейный"....
> 
> конец дерибану склонов!!!!!!!!!!! УРа!!!!!!!!!!


 Надо бы почитать это решение. На сайте города его пока еще нет.
Вполне возможно, что в решении сказано не совсем то, о чем трубят СМИ)))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

Посмотрел по новостям. Оказывается, депутаты приняли решение о моратории на застройку от п. Шевченко до 14-й ст. Б. Фонтана (Почему только до 14-й?) до принятия нового генплана, каковое принятие ожидается в первом квартале 2015 года, т.е. через пару месяцев. При этом уже заложенные объекты будут продолжать строиться.

Нас снова разводят как пацанов.
Выходит, что то, что есть будут достраивать а постройку новых объектов расчитывают протащить через генплан. Это решение ничего не дает.

----------


## SaMoVar

Запрет на застройку, которая и так запрещена.

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Запрет на застройку, которая и так запрещена.


 Театр абсурда))))

----------


## Олег.Л

> Посмотрел по новостям. Оказывается, депутаты приняли решение о моратории на застройку от п. Шевченко до 14-й ст. Б. Фонтана (Почему только до 14-й?) до принятия нового генплана, каковое принятие ожидается в первом квартале 2015 года, т.е. через пару месяцев. При этом уже заложенные объекты будут продолжать строиться.
> 
> Нас снова разводят как пацанов.
> Выходит, что то, что есть будут достраивать а постройку новых объектов расчитывают протащить через генплан. Это решение ничего не дает.


 -
Полюбому это плюс и движение вперед.
И  надо сделать так,чтобы это решение стало законом. Именно *в момент процедуры принятия нового генплана*.А тут все от людей будет зависеть. 
Получилось же в прошлом году?

Собственно,чего хотеть,если новый гарант и сам нелегальный застройщик заповедных зон

_Декларацию Петра Порошенко о начале строительных работ в буферной зоне Киево-Печерской Лавры и Софии Киевской зарегистрировали без необходимого разрешения Минкультуры, сообщают в своем расследовании журналисты программы Радио Свобода «Схемы».

Земельный участок на улице Радиальной, 5 в буферной зоне объекта Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО «Киев: Собор Святой Софии и прилегающие монастырские сооружения, Киево-Печерская Лавра» Порошенко купил в 2009 году, отмечают журналисты. Указанное целевое назначение — жилищное строительство, площадь — 0,6135 га._

----------


## Тихон Петрович

[QUOTE=Олег.Л;53116109]-



> Полюбому это плюс и движение вперед.
> И  надо сделать так,чтобы это решение стало законом. Именно *в момент процедуры принятия нового генплана*.А тут все от людей будет зависеть. 
> Получилось же в прошлом году?


 Плюс, конечно. Но пока маленький. И возможно, что это минус, замаскированный под плюс.)))




> Собственно,чего хотеть,если новый гарант и сам нелегальный застройщик заповедных зон
> 
> _Декларацию Петра Порошенко о начале строительных работ в буферной зоне Киево-Печерской Лавры и Софии Киевской зарегистрировали без необходимого разрешения Минкультуры, сообщают в своем расследовании журналисты программы Радио Свобода «Схемы».
> 
> Земельный участок на улице Радиальной, 5 в буферной зоне объекта Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО «Киев: Собор Святой Софии и прилегающие монастырские сооружения, Киево-Печерская Лавра» Порошенко купил в 2009 году, отмечают журналисты. Указанное целевое назначение — жилищное строительство, площадь — 0,6135 га._


 Рыба гниет известно откуда)))))

----------


## SaMoVar

http://www.1tv.od.ua/project_item/6661
Наглый и абсолютно уверенный в своей безнаказанности барыга. Как с ними разговаривать? Да и с властями явно уже порешали всё...

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> http://www.1tv.od.ua/project_item/6661
> Наглый и абсолютно уверенный в своей безнаказанности барыга. Как с ними разговаривать? Да и с властями явно уже порешали всё...


 С барыгой все понятно и все понятно с властями, которые так охотно идут барыгам на встречу. ЧЕму удивляться? У власти - большие воры с замашками и мировоззрением мелких лавочников. Если губер берет себе в замы а потом - в советники кучука... что говорить дальше? Все ясно. Занавес.

----------


## doc-men

После вчерашнего шторма, фактически исчез пляж Дельфин.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqFSH1B19Jw&feature=youtu.be

----------


## Олег.Л

Несколько хороших новостей

_Труханов... "скандальный договор с фирмой «Викоил», которая претендовала на 20 гектаров прибрежных склонов расторжен,соответствующее решение Апелляционный хозяйственный суд Одесской области принял в апреле этого года"_

http://******************/news/truhano...ichat_469.html

---
_Снесёна стена,которая  располагалась за самой Аркадией и отгораживала от общественности значительный участок  плит_

http://******************/news/bez_shuma_i_pili_na_pobereje_odessi_snesli_ocherednuyu_stenu_923.html

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Несколько хороших новостей
> 
> _Труханов... "скандальный договор с фирмой «Викоил», которая претендовала на 20 гектаров прибрежных склонов расторжен,соответствующее решение Апелляционный хозяйственный суд Одесской области принял в апреле этого года"_
> 
> http://******************/news/truhano...ichat_469.html
> 
> ---
> _Снесёна стена,которая  располагалась за самой Аркадией и отгораживала от общественности значительный участок  плит_
> 
> http://******************/news/bez_shuma_i_pili_na_pobereje_odessi_snesli_ocherednuyu_stenu_923.html


 Читать хорошие новости на эту тему так непривычно...Дожили))))))))))))))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> После вчерашнего шторма, фактически исчез пляж Дельфин.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqFSH1B19Jw&feature=youtu.be


 Это таки очень свежая новость))))
То место давно заделали и положили сверху плитку)))
До следующих штормов, надо полагать)))

----------


## Desdichado

> Это таки очень свежая новость))))
> То место давно заделали и положили сверху плитку)))
> До следующих штормов, надо полагать)))


 Тихон Петрович, Вы на дату поста посмотрИте-то)))

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> Тихон Петрович, Вы на дату поста посмотрИте-то)))


 Мама мия!
Это так давно в этой теме ничего не писалось)))
А я и не посмотрел))
Сори)) Лоханулся как пацан)))

----------


## Скруджжж

тут у Дубенко любителей драндулетов что то сильно много, неплохо бы их разбавить и соответственно проголосовать 
ШЛАГБАУМЫ НА ПРИБРЕЖНЫХ ПАРКОВКАХ. ТРИ МНЕНИЯ
https://www.facebook.com/sergeydubenko?fref=nf

----------


## Тихон Петрович

> тут у Дубенко любителей драндулетов что то сильно много, неплохо бы их разбавить и соответственно проголосовать 
> ШЛАГБАУМЫ НА ПРИБРЕЖНЫХ ПАРКОВКАХ. ТРИ МНЕНИЯ
> https://www.facebook.com/sergeydubenko?fref=nf


 Шо там голосовать?
Драндулеты - нахрен с пляжа!

----------


## Desdichado

Завтра на Французском бульваре возле театра музкомедии - акция протеста и сбор подписей против застройки бульвара высотками, короче - против наглого и беспредельного дерибана исторического ареала Одессы: https://www.facebook.com/events/579909558839137/

Вообще, я смотрю, топик мертвый. Может, есть что поживее?

----------


## JN

Просто форум перестал интересоваться темой, потому и топик мертвый. Многие на ФБ перекочевали. Какой смысл плодить топики? Здесь и дописывать.

----------


## ALexBlake

Ребята, сердцем с вами но выбраться сейчас никуда не могу... Реальность просто рвет на части.....

----------


## Odnababka

Не только Французский бульвар, город весь засыпают 24 этажками, а куда деваться машинам. Европа давно уже опробовала и отказалась от высоток. А уж застраивать так исторический центр просто  кощунство. Все горожане простив, но их никто не спрашивает.

----------


## Зетаджонс

Возле Лагуны в 50 метрах от уреза воды тяжелая техника роет площадку под строительство.Кто знает - что это будет?

----------


## Desdichado

> Возле Лагуны в 50 метрах от уреза воды тяжелая техника роет площадку под строительство.Кто знает - что это будет?


 Здесь подробнее: спешите видеть теперь и на Дельфине

----------


## Эрик

очередную зелёную зону заменят на стоянку

----------


## Odnababka



----------


## Эрик

Склон под кадорровской высоткой пополз

----------


## doc-men

Вообще-то пополз не склон, а плитка, уложенная для декорации под крутым углом. Так она ползет там не первый год.

----------


## Эрик

Жители Аркадии опасаются новых оползней

----------


## Эрик

> Вообще-то пополз не склон, а плитка, уложенная для декорации под крутым углом. Так она ползет там не первый год.


 А ещё под кивановскими "благословениями" активисты обнаружили трещины грунта

----------


## Vityam

Недалеко от лестницы, что ведет к замку "Гарри Поттера", на верхней террасе (территория самого парка) есть небольшой клаптик земли. Так вот армия рабочих в супероперативном порядке копают фундаменты под забор вручную(в минус 5-10 градусов)...спешат...захватывают участок от домов до дорожки вдоль склона.  Судя по траншее забор будет еще тот(

----------


## ALexBlake

Фундаментальная статья по продаже и застройке склонов. В ссылках нигде не публиковавшиеся карты с указанием участков на склонах, документы. Продано ВСЁ!!!
http://zavsuodessu.org.ua/?p=1859

----------


## Олег.Л

Около чкаловской лестницы  идут  непонятные пока приготовления-роются ямы под заливку бетоном и берут образцы почвы путем бурения.Шепнули,что причастен  известный всем Голубов.Что там планируется вопроки заверениям Труханова,что "склоны от Ланжерона до Аркадии застраиваться не будут" пока неизвестно.

----------


## Саша64

14 Фонтана.
Плацдарм для новой стройки расчищен

----------


## ALexBlake

> 14 Фонтана.
> Плацдарм для новой стройки расчищен


 Жесть......

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

Прошла информация, что горсовет проголосовал за передачу в аренду земельного участка, расположенного под санаторием Чкаловским, ниже ТЗ. На этом участке стоят маленькие санаторные домики и ниже - Чкаловкий пляж.
Будем иметь еще одну "рондинскую" стройку?

----------


## ALexBlake

Сегодня поднимался жирный столб дыма на 13 ст БФ.... с 10 до 12 утра
Пишут что горел ресторан ПЕСОК.....

НАЧАЛОСЬ????

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Сегодня поднимался жирный столб дыма на 13 ст БФ.... с 10 до 12 утра
> Пишут что горел ресторан ПЕСОК.....
> 
> НАЧАЛОСЬ????


 А вполне возможно.

----------


## Desdichado

> А вполне возможно.


 Та шо ж тут начнется, если на митинги и акции протеста (мирные) ходят тридцать человек со всего города. Тут или страховка, или конкуренты, или ....обычная безалаберность.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Та шо ж тут начнется, если на митинги и акции протеста (мирные) ходят тридцать человек со всего города. Тут или страховка, или конкуренты, или ....обычная безалаберность.


 Увы, это чистая правда.

----------


## FunFun

Вчера была в гостях у подруги в Кивановской Жемчужине на Французском бульваре 60. 
И так интересно, среди кивановских высоток стоит себе пятиэтажка. Посетили меня сомнения на ее счет, наверное, ее тоже снесут и построят что-нибудь высоченное там. Интересно, как одна эта старенькая пятиэтажка до сих пор там осталась .

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Вчера была в гостях у подруги в Кивановской Жемчужине на Французском бульваре 60. 
> И так интересно, среди кивановских высоток стоит себе пятиэтажка. Посетили меня сомнения на ее счет, наверное, ее тоже снесут и построят что-нибудь высоченное там. Интересно, как одна эта старенькая пятиэтажка до сих пор там осталась .


 Видать, пока хлопотно расселять этот дом.

----------


## Саша64

> Видать, пока хлопотно расселять этот дом.


 Это для строителей держат домик

----------


## Svetolux

Такие вопросы точно не решаются на местном уровне.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Такие вопросы точно не решаются на местном уровне.


 Про снос действующего процветающего санатория, или - отдельно стоящего дома?

----------


## Эрик

Вы все как с Саратова!ЭтО пятиэтажка на киваловской территории,которую он отжал у города(точнее у ЧМП,кот.кравчук ПЕРШИЙ ПРЕЗЕРВ...президент развалил...).Межрейсовая База Моряков раньше называлась.А сирийский "махараджа" строит на территории бывшего санатория Россия...Как говорил Вицин - всё уже украдено...до нас...

----------


## Jorjic

Думаю, что это начало конца еще одного "дикого" пляжа на Малом Фонтане (возле альпклуба). Это не "мой" пляж, но тем не менее...

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Думаю, что это начало конца еще одного "дикого" пляжа на Малом Фонтане (возле альпклуба). Это не "мой" пляж, но тем не менее...


 Это бывший пляж бывшего санатория "Россия"?

----------


## doc-men

Вот это место

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Вот это место


 Да, я уже понял.
Несколько лет назад в этом месте немного уположивались склоны.
Уже тогда я почуял что-то недоброе.

Когда начинали рондинскую стройку тоже писали, что это только берегоукрепительные работы ведутся и после их окончания проход к морю в этом месте будет открыт.

Кадастровая карта показывает, что это место не является частной собственностью. Пока. Земля под скалодромом выделена именно под него. А эта - просто городская.
Видимо будут брать в аренду у города берегоукрепительные сооружения.

----------


## Ranke

> Это бывший пляж бывшего санатория "Россия"?


 Нет, соседний к нему.
Между пляжем скалодрома и пляжем быв. сан. "Россия"
Под гидробиологической станцией нашего университета.
0,3 га - участок запрещенный для купания. Плиты, камни...
А так дикий, конечно. Есть свои почитатели уголка 
ж/к "Гринвуд" не ровно дышит ко всему, что ниже него.
Они, кажись в прошлом году договорились об аренде двух
пляжей на 5000 м2 и 2000 м2
Вроде как первый это "Россия", второй это нудисты чуток выше
от альпинистов.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

А вот еще интересная фигня: надвно роясь в кадастровой карте, я с удивлением обнаружил, что кусочки берега на мысу около монастыря уже распроданы в частную собственность...
А? Каково?


http://map.land.gov.ua/kadastrova-karta

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Нет, соседний к нему.
> Между пляжем скалодрома и пляжем быв. сан. "Россия"
> Под гидробиологической станцией нашего университета.
> 0,3 га - участок запрещенный для купания. Плиты, камни...
> А так дикий, конечно. Есть свои почитатели уголка 
> ж/к "Гринвуд" не ровно дышит ко всему, что ниже него.
> Они, кажись в прошлом году договорились об аренде двух
> пляжей на 5000 м2 и 2000 м2
> Вроде как первый это "Россия", второй это нудисты чуток выше
> от альпинистов.


 Пару лет назад активисты спалили их холобуды выше Трассы Здоровья, рядом с трансформаторной будкой. Они притихли. А теперь снова двинулись. Твари конченные.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

А вот что нам сообщает единый реестр юридических лиц и трам-пам-пам:




> ТОВАРИСТВО З ОБМЕЖЕНОЮ ВІДПОВІДАЛЬНІСТЮ "ГРІНВУД ЛТД"
> (ТОВ "ГРІНВУД ЛТД")                  Ідентифікаційний код юридичної особи         38848682
> 65058, Одеська обл., місто Одеса, ПРОСПЕКТ ШЕВЧЕНКА, будинок 6, корпус 2
> КОМПАНІЯ ЛЕМЕНТ ІНВЕСТМЕНТ ЛТД
> Адреса засновника: М.БЕЛІЗ, 4792 КОНІ ДРАЙВ, УІЗФІЛД ТАУЕР, БЕЛІЗ
> Розмір внеску до статутного фонду (грн.): 1250.00
> КОМПАНІЯ ОСІЛАЙН ІНВЕСТМЕНТ С.А.
> Адреса засновника: М.БЕЛІЗ, 4792 КОНІ ДРАЙВ, УІЗФІЛД ТАУЕР, БЕЛІЗ
> Розмір внеску до статутного фонду (грн.): 1250.00
> ...


 Участники общества - оффшорные ямы.

Весь уставной капитал 5000 гривен!

И ЭТО хочет украсть у нас не только кусок ботанического сада, но еще и парочку пляжей. А заодно и дорогу к ним от дома до моря.
Не охренели ли эти оффшорные козлы???

----------


## Олег.Л

> А вот что нам сообщает единый реестр юридических лиц и трам-пам-пам:
> 
> 
> 
> Участники общества - оффшорные ямы.
> 
> Весь уставной капитал 5000 гривен!
> 
> И ЭТО хочет украсть у нас не только кусок ботанического сада, но еще и парочку пляжей. А заодно и дорогу к ним от дома до моря.
> Не охренели ли эти оффшорные козлы???


 -
Закинь обязательно эту информацию сюда --- "Сохраним Одессу сами"
Общественная организация (их сайт на Думской)

http://*************/wiki/Sohranim-Odessu-sami/

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

Шпионы донесли, что на этом пляжике уже стоят какие-то металлические конструкции

----------


## Ranke

> Шпионы донесли, что на этом пляжике уже стоят какие-то металлические конструкции


 

 

 



Монтаж сцены и вспомогательных площадок полным ходом.
Им объект надо сдать через 10 дней. Интересно, а те промоины
засыпать как-то будут?  Ведь пляж искусственный. Многие плиты и камни как берегоукрепление укладывали, а потом поправляли кое-как. Вообще место так себе, но есть свои почитатели! Даже сегодня, когда рабочие развернулись не на шутку по всей площади.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Монтаж сцены и вспомогательных площадок полным ходом.
> Им объект надо сдать через 10 дней. Интересно, а те промоины
> засыпать как-то будут?  Ведь пляж искусственный. Многие плиты и камни как берегоукрепление укладывали, а потом поправляли кое-как. Вообще место так себе, но есть свои почитатели! Даже сегодня, когда рабочие развернулись не на шутку по всей площади.


 Это таки похоже на временное сооружение для колбасы.)))

----------


## Ranke

> А вот что нам сообщает единый реестр юридических лиц и трам-пам-пам:
> Участники общества - оффшорные ямы.
> Весь уставной капитал 5000 гривен!
> И ЭТО хочет украсть у нас не только кусок ботанического сада, но еще и парочку пляжей. А заодно и дорогу к ним от дома до моря.
> Не охренели ли эти оффшорные козлы???


 С последним утверждение согласен. Толку от этих данных (все всё знают ),
извините, нуль. Таковы правила игры. Не они первые и не они последние. Им такая форма собственности никак не запрещает заниматься той деятельностью, которой они занимаются. В общем, как и многим в округе. Борьба с их вылазкой и посягательством на то, что им не принадлежит лежит в той же плоскости, что известная скульптура Шадра.
Случай 2 года назад, о котором Вы упоминали, более чем показателен. Увы, другой (правовой) путь в современных реалиях почти бесполезен.

----------


## Ranke

Нашел сообщение об аренде ими двух пляжей. Это было летом 2017 года.



О каких двух пляжах идёт речь?



Траверс №16 - это сразу тот, что после пляжа быв. сан. "Россия".
Дайвинг клуб для инвалидов там. После него пляж СБУ сан. "Одесса".

Траверсами 15 и 15а  как раз и ограничен наш "санросовский" пляж. 
Площадь его если измерить до рельс, с которых лодку
гидробиологи выкатывают аккурат 5000,00 кв.м. составляет.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Нашел сообщение об аренде ими двух пляжей. Это было летом 2017 года.
> 
> 
> 
> О каких двух пляжах идёт речь?
> 
> 
> 
> Траверс №16 - это сразу тот, что после пляжа быв. сан. "Россия".
> ...


 Аренда на два года и началась в 2017.
Будут продлевать или заложили пролонгацию.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

Таки да, есть такое распоряжение.


_№ 560 від 16.06.2017р.
Про передачу в оренду ТОВАРИСТВУ З ОБМЕЖЕНОЮ ВІДПОВІДАЛЬНІСТЮ (ТОВ) «ГРІНВУД ЛТД» берегозахисних споруд у вигляді штучних піщаних ділянок пляжу м. Одеси
Розпорядження 
Одеського міського голови 
№ 560 від 16.06.2017р.


Про передачу в оренду ТОВАРИСТВУ З ОБМЕЖЕНОЮ

ВІДПОВІДАЛЬНІСТЮ (ТОВ) «ГРІНВУД ЛТД» берегозахисних

споруд у вигляді штучних піщаних ділянок пляжу м. Одеси 

Відповідно до пункту 20 частини 4 статті 42 Закону України «Про місцеве самоврядування в Україні», Закону України «Про оренду державного та комунального майна», рішень Одеської міської ради від 09 листопада 2005 року № 4840-IV «Про нову редакцію Методики розрахунку граничних розмірів орендної плати за оренду майна, що знаходиться в комунальній власності територіальної громади м. Одеси» та від 25 грудня 2008 року № 3781-V «Про затвердження примірного договору оренди нежилого приміщення (будівлі, споруди), що є комунальною власністю територіальної громади м. Одеси», за результатами вивчення попиту на об’єкт оренди: 

1. Передати в оренду ТОВ «ГРІНВУД ЛТД» берегозахисні споруди у вигляді штучних піщаних ділянок пляжу м. Одеси для надання відпочиваючим платних послуг пляжного сервісу підвищеного комфорту строком на 2 роки 11 місяців згідно з переліком (додається). 

2. Доручити управлінню інженерного захисту території міста та розвитку узбережжя Одеської міської ради в місячний строк укласти договір оренди із включенням до нього умов, визначених пунктом 1 цього розпорядження. 

3. Рекомендувати ТОВ «ГРІНВУД ЛТД» впродовж одного місяця надати необхідні документи до управління інженерного захисту території міста та розвитку узбережжя Одеської міської ради для оформлення договору оренди на приміщення, зазначені у пункті 1 цього розпорядження, в іншому разі воно буде вважатися таким, що втратило чинність. 

4. Контроль за виконанням цього розпорядження покласти на заступника міського голови Рябоконя П.М. 

Г. Труханов



Додаток 
до розпорядження 
міського голови 
від 16.06.2017р. 
№ 560 



ПЕРЕЛІК 
берегозахисних споруд у вигляді штучних піщаних ділянок пляжу м. Одеси, що передаються в оренду ТОВ «ГРІНВУД ЛТД»_




1. Берегозахисна споруда у вигляді штучної піщаної ділянки пляжу загальною площею 2000,0 кв.м, що розташована між траверсами № 14 та № 15-а першої черги ПОС, в районі пляжу «Дельфін». 
2. Берегозахисна споруда у вигляді штучної піщаної ділянки пляжу загальною площею 5300,0 кв.м, що розташована між траверсами № 14 та № 14-а першої черги ПОС, в районі пляжу «Дельфін». 




Заступник міського голови, 
Т.в.о. керуючої справами З. Цвірінько[/I]

Отсюдаhttp://omr.gov.ua/ru/acts/mayor/96945/

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

Інформація по проектам рішень Одеської міської ради щодо продажу земельних ділянок.docx18 июля в 10:00 начнется XХVІІ сессия Одесского городского совета. ПРОЕКТЫ РЕШЕНИЙ



Это извлечение из одного из проектов решений следующей сессии.

Разбазаривание склонов продолжается.
Мелкие хозяйчики хотят прикупить по кусочку землицы от верхней кромки склона до верхней Трассы здоровья и присовокупить их к своим участкам.

ЭТо когда-то кончится?
Воистину, жадность границ не имеет!

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

Разворовывание склонов продолжается

http://******************/news/na_sklone_frantsuzskogo_bulvara_poyavitsya_admints  entr_630.html

----------


## Desdichado

Прямо над эстакадой: на склоне 10-й Фонтана построят четырехэтажный «админцентр»  

Четырехэтажный «административный центр» построят прямо над пляжем «Чайка», что на 10-й Фонтана.

Градостроительные условия и ограничения компания «Профи-Тек», арендатор участка склона площадью 0,09 га, получила еще в мае.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Прямо над эстакадой: на склоне 10-й Фонтана построят четырехэтажный «админцентр»  
> 
> Четырехэтажный «административный центр» построят прямо над пляжем «Чайка», что на 10-й Фонтана.
> 
> Градостроительные условия и ограничения компания «Профи-Тек», арендатор участка склона площадью 0,09 га, получила еще в мае.


 Ага
А потом этот административный цент плавно трансформируется в апартаменты или в гостиницу.

Вот нафига строить админцентр на пляже?
Вот кому это нужно?

----------


## Desdichado

> Ага
> А потом этот административный цент плавно трансформируется в апартаменты или в гостиницу.
> 
> Вот нафига строить админцентр на пляже?
> Вот кому это нужно?


 Я вообще не знаю, что такое "админцентр". Думаю, это все не важно. Главное - замылить глаза демосу.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Я вообще не знаю, что такое "админцентр". Думаю, это все не важно. Главное - замылить глаза демосу.


 Эти негодяи по меткому замечанию бесноватого Михо могут вообще сказать, что это космодром))))
Главное развести простаков и нарубить бабла...

----------


## pride2000

> Ага
> А потом этот административный цент плавно трансформируется в апартаменты или в гостиницу.
> 
> Вот нафига строить админцентр на пляже?
> Вот кому это нужно?


 Я так и не поняла где именно они влепят этот "админцентр".Зебру снесут или рядом к Зебре прилепят?

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> Я так и не поняла где именно они влепят этот "админцентр".Зебру снесут или рядом к Зебре прилепят?


 Я так понял, там где когда-то был туалет.
Там велась какая-то возня, когда я там был в последний раз.

----------


## pride2000

> Я так понял, там где когда-то был туалет.
> Там велась какая-то возня, когда я там был в последний раз.


 так это прямо перед панорамыми окнами Зебры? посетители теперь будут рассматривать  стену Админцентра? но это ладно.Страшно что никто нагрузки у нас не умеет рассчитывать.А если и умеет,то зелень послепит глаза и экспертизы выводы будут такие как скажут.Скоро сползем все нахрен

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> так это прямо перед панорамыми окнами Зебры? посетители теперь будут рассматривать  стену Админцентра? но это ладно.Страшно что никто нагрузки у нас не умеет рассчитывать.А если и умеет,то зелень послепит глаза и экспертизы выводы будут такие как скажут.Скоро сползем все нахрен


 Может быть,  речь идет о каком-то другом месте.
Вот кто бы мог подумать, что круковское семейство построит жилой  дом на месте спасательной станции?

----------


## pride2000

> Может быть,  речь идет о каком-то другом месте.
> Вот кто бы мог подумать, что круковское семейство построит жилой  дом на месте спасательной станции?


 Это да.Никто и подумать не мог о таком наглом вранье о проекте "Спасательная станция".Лапшу вешали профессионально когда на профильной комиссии рассказывали сказки.
Самое страшное,что пляж этот,бьет все рекорды по утонувшим.Позавчера 2 человека.В СМИ только об одном.А детей сколько погибших в луже у пирса.Пока не засыпали,никто не проводил никаих спасательных мероприятий

----------


## ALexBlake

*Внимание – судебное разбирательство!*
Цена вопроса – природный песчаный пляж в Черноморке.
В Черноморке сохранился уникальный природный пляж – единственный в нашем городе. От Ланжерона до Большефонтанского мыса не осталось ни одного пляжа, который горсовет не отдел бы коммерсантам на откуп. Этот пляж – исключение. 
При этом находятся проходимцы, которые строят на склонах, вдоль пляжа жилые дома. Никаких правоустанавливающих документов на домостроения, полученных законным путём, у них нет и не может быть. Один из таких примеров - стройка напротив центрального спуска к морю со стороны переулка Тельмана. Незаконное строительства стало предметом судебного разбирательства. 
Однако, обо всём по порядку… 
Увидев строительные работы, автор этих строк незамедлительно обратился в горсовет. Работы проводятся незаконно, никаких разрешений на строительство горсоветом не выдавались - таков был ответ представителей городской власти. Через два дня на место событий выехала комплексная комиссия с участием представителей Департамента муниципальной безопасности, ГАСКа, коммунальной собственности, земельных ресурсов и Управления инженерной защиты прибрежных территорий и развития побережья. Меня известили о дате и времени, предоставив возможность присутствовать в качестве заявителя. На мою просьбу помочь работе комиссии откликнулась депутат горсовета прежнего созыва Людмила Наполова. 
И вот мы на побережье. Представители комиссии подтвердили – имеет место захват земли и незаконные строительные работы.
Т. н. хозяину - К.К. Дерменжи, приехавшему на место событий, сотрудники горсовета терпеливо и вежливо объяснили, что строительство необходимо немедленно прекратить, уплатив административный штраф. Это не возымело воздействия. Строительство продолжалось. Нам пришлось трижды (!) возобновлять выездную комиссию горсовета, которая каждый раз фиксировала незаконное продолжение стройки. В первый раз был сооружен каркас под фундамент, впоследствии арматура была залита бетоном. Кучи свежевырытой глины громоздились на кромке пляжа. С первым же дождём всё это потечёт в море. 
Злостное нарушение Закона повлекло возбуждение уголовного дела – милицией совместно с прокуратурой. Первое заседание суда – подготовительное - уже состоялось. Очередное назначено на 11 октября 2018 года на 9.30. Киевский районный суд, судья Войтов Г.В. Обвиняемый – Дерменжи К.К. (ч. 3, ст. 197-1 УК Украины). Горсовет признан потерпевшей стороной. Я и мои коллеги из Черноморки не можем присутствовать на суде, пока не дадим показания в качестве свидетелей по делу, каковыми являемся. Всех небезразличных приглашаю на предстоящее заседание! 
Хотелось бы видеть в зале суда не только представителей СМИ, а также депутатов, и, конечно же, завсегдатаев любимого пляжа, которые бесплатно и комфортно на нём отдыхают.
Необходимо отметить, что пляж пользуется особым спросом не только у жителей Черноморки, но также у многочисленных горожан, которым удобно добираться в Черноморку.
Г-н Дерменжи далеко не единственный, кто хочет построить себе дом у самого моря. Отсутствие адекватной реакции у широкой общественности означает постепенный захват береговых склонов, а со временем и природного пляжа.

Виталий Рухлин.

----------


## Боря Канарейкин

> *Внимание – судебное разбирательство!*
> Цена вопроса – природный песчаный пляж в Черноморке.
> В Черноморке сохранился уникальный природный пляж – единственный в нашем городе. От Ланжерона до Большефонтанского мыса не осталось ни одного пляжа, который горсовет не отдел бы коммерсантам на откуп. Этот пляж – исключение. 
> При этом находятся проходимцы, которые строят на склонах, вдоль пляжа жилые дома. Никаких правоустанавливающих документов на домостроения, полученных законным путём, у них нет и не может быть. Один из таких примеров - стройка напротив центрального спуска к морю со стороны переулка Тельмана. Незаконное строительства стало предметом судебного разбирательства. 
> Однако, обо всём по порядку… 
> .


 Козлы быкующие добрались и туда....
А ведь и вправду, это последний "дикий" пляж Одессы.

----------


## Тихон П.

Застраивают пространство между дельфинарием и бывшей стройкой Резника.
Но набережная пока еще проходима...

----------


## Тихон П.

На "рондинской" стройке постоянно движение.
Приближаются к финальной стадии.

Колоссальный памятник коррупции получился((((

----------


## Эрик

> На "рондинской" стройке постоянно движение.
> Приближаются к финальной стадии.
> 
> Колоссальный памятник коррупции получился((((


 Да уж...Рондин навечно вписал своё имя как урод,ради наживы, изуродовавший ещё один фрагмент Одессы -её побережье!Причём нарушив законы(присыпав формально сто метров моря),наплевав на принципы порядочности бизнеса,затоптав имя одессита(в чём я сомневаюсь -одессит ли?) и просто нагадив всем!

----------


## Тихон П.

На пляже Чкаловского санатория снесены почти все старые домики. 
Заявляется о намерении построить новые маленькие домики.
Но верится в это с большим таким трудом.
На месте рондинской стройки тоже обещали только произвести "берегоукрепительные работы" и снова открыть проход к морю.
Не иначе как и там построят домик этажиков на 30

----------


## Mireille

Группа в Фэйсбуке - Одесса простив высоток.
 Присоединяйтесь. 



https://www.facebook.com/groups/426550364204828/

----------


## doc-men

Хорошее дело. 
Но есть ли среди участников группы, люди обладающие социальными, гуманитарными, юридическими возможностями  влиять на реальные процессы в городе?

----------


## Desdichado

Был вчера на 13-14 станциях БФ. Именно наверху склона и на втором ярусе. Это не печально, это мрак, полный и бесповоротный. Между троицей туалетоподобных (дизайн скопирован с дизайна старых советских общественных туалетов) и уродливым параллилепипедом с коттеджами рядом, началась новая стройка - "Каллипсо". За коттеджами в сторону 16-й фонтана, на площадке, где пару лет назад спилили кучу деревьев - стройка "Ля Мэр". Слов нет, если честно. Населению все пох. И я вот уже думаю: может это я неправильный какой-то, дурачок? Может быть, весь этот трэш - это норма? Так и должно быть? Это естественный процесс, обусловленный потребностями и мировоззрением местной ....популяции? И ничего с этим уже не сделать? И нет смысла чего-то там рыпаться...? Ведь остановить это, имхо, может только война. Не в прямом смысле слова, а жесткое, жетстокое противостояние. А оно надо? Силы-то ведь не равны вообще. Тогда какой смысл, если сражение все равно будет проиграно, и побежденные будут объявлены конченными редисками и такими их и запомнят...
А с другой стороны - может, действительно, ЭТО ВСЕ - НОРМА?? Закон попирается? Типа, водный кодекс там, еще что-то? Ну, можно допустить, что Закон - неповоротлив и не отвечает уже потребностям развития государства и общества. Закон менять долго, система инертна...А тут вот надо строить, развивать, девелопмент всякий короче....

----------


## Desdichado



----------


## Эрик

Скоро по Трассе Здоровья поедут строительные камазы,а потом и частные автомобили

----------


## -Ariadna-

[QUOTE=Desdichado;73788056]Был вчера на 13-14 станциях БФ. Именно наверху склона и на втором ярусе. Это не печально, это мрак, полный и бесповоротный. Между троицей туалетоподобных (дизайн скопирован с дизайна старых советских общественных туалетов) и уродливым параллилепипедом с коттеджами рядом, началась новая стройка - "Каллипсо". За коттеджами в сторону 16-й фонтана, на площадке, где пару лет назад спилили кучу деревьев - стройка "Ля Мэр". Слов нет, если честно. Населению все пох. И я вот уже думаю: может это я неправильный какой-то, дурачок? Может быть, весь этот трэш - это норма? Так и должно быть? Это естественный процесс, обусловленный потребностями и мировоззрением местной ....популяции? И ничего с этим уже не сделать? И нет смысла чего-то там рыпаться...? Ведь остановить это, имхо, может только война. Не в прямом смысле слова, а жесткое, жетстокое противостояние. А оно надо? Силы-то ведь не равны вообще. Тогда какой смысл, если сражение все равно будет проиграно, и побежденные будут объявлены конченными редисками и такими их и запомнят...
А с другой стороны - может, действительно, ЭТО ВСЕ - НОРМА?? Закон попирается? Типа, водный кодекс там, еще что-то? Ну, можно допустить, что Закон - неповоротлив и не отвечает уже потребностям развития государства и общества. Закон менять долго, система инертна...А тут вот надо строить, развивать, девелопмент всякий короче....


Вы не один такой, я уже стараюсь не выходить на местные акции протеста. Народ у нас гнилой, поддержки никакой, одни и те же  приходят одиночки, а остальным лишь бы по форумам трендеть. Живешь как в резервации.

----------

